#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-13
<MaskRay`> mingw gcc 3.4.5 都能通过，这是最郁闷的...而且 valgrind mudflap 都没查出问题来
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • wine可以玩三国志10.游侠网下的硬盘版(方法见内) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309539&p=2155900#p2155900 注意那个i.bat。直接不行。必须在终端模式下进入相应目录后 执行如下 wine RUNDLL32.EXE SETUPAPI.DLL,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/install.inf 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangzc2009 — 2010-12-13 7:25
<wzssyqa> MaskRay`: 不能假设编译器会不会初始化
 * jyf1987 我是你大爷
<lerosua> jyf1987: 一早就看见你发彪啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • help: how to install gFortran under Ubunru 10.04? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309540&p=2155919#p2155919 I use : sudo apt-get install gFortran not work. how to do then? thx 统计信息: 发表于 由 shirazbj — 2010-12-13 9:05
<ian__> 大家好
<^k^> ian__, 好  09:20 
<ian__> 出太阳了。好暖合
<jyf1987> 哈皮呢
<roylez> jyf1987: 他在的话你已经被踢出去了吧
<jyf1987> roylez: 怎么可能
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT  @iamhudi RT @bimawen:  不久前，河北省高院副院长刘宏同志，因车祸不幸猝死。现场发生了四个妻子抢夺遗体，每个妻子都持有合法的结婚证。刘宏同志，曾荣立最高法院一等功、  感动河北年度人物、 全国优秀侦查员，作风正派，两袖清风（转）
<roylez> jyf1987: 牛人阿
<jyf1987> roylez: 做男人就应该这样
<jyf1987> 生得伟大 死得牛叉
<roylez> jyf1987: 看看他，再看看我，自卑死了
<pocoyo> 看看你俩我自卑死了
<jyf1987> roylez: 你才2个 当然自卑了
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你一个都没有
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 半个都木有
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 很正常 mm嘛
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 10.04编译vlc1.1.5通过但是运行的时候出错了，还望指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309543&p=2155941#p2155941 fei@joe-desktop:~/vlc-1.1.5$ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/vlc VLC media player 1.1.5 The Luggage (revision exported) Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS") Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE") [0x8f6b984] inhibit interface error: Fai ...
<RomCenter> 大家好
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<RomCenter> 那是什么？
<GUN^ROSE> 顾得摸你。。。
<RomCenter> 有人吗
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 菜鸟当自强：ubuntu下virtualbox虚拟ghostxp及共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309547&p=2155960#p2155960 这个问题很简单但是又费了很大周折： 首先，在ubuntu下用vbox装不上Ghostxp，装完后黑屏并提示错误,怀疑是镜像文件出错。 其次，下载另外一个Ghostxp镜像，重复上一步骤，问题依旧，怀疑是vbox不支持Ghostx ...
<RomCenter> 不是想问个问题啦
<RomCenter> ubuntu下怎么制作pdf文件啊？
<iFvwm> RomCenter: 自己打印
<RomCenter> 不是打印，是自己制作
<lerosua> RomCenter: 可用ooo写，然后生成 pdf
<RomCenter> ooo是 啥？我新手您能讲明白点吗？谢谢
<iFvwm> lerosua: 对方居然不明白打印。还是你好
<iFvwm> 新手不准提问。去论坛搜索和学习先。
<lerosua> RomCenter: ooo就是 openoffice
<RomCenter> 哦，
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 什么是字体 AA？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你那句打印 太高深了，一般人都不会明白。体量下新手嘛
<RomCenter> 嘿嘿，不过是怎么生成pdf
<iFvwm> pocoyo: antialias
<iFvwm> 抗锯齿
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 哦 哦哦。。。
<pocoyo> 这缩写。。。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你手机买了？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 没有啊，m9不还没出嘛
<RomCenter> 保存的文件类型里面没有pdf格式的啊
<iFvwm> RomCenter: 打印
<iFvwm> lerosua: 估计被告了。不能出货了
<lerosua> iFvwm: 胡说，月底出货。
<calebot> RomCenter: 打印里有个打印成 pdf 的
<iFvwm> 侵权
<iFvwm> 外形
<RomCenter> 用ooo？
<iFvwm> 达到m9
<iFvwm> 打倒
<iFvwm> lol
<ofan> http://imgur.com/GmuRl
<iFvwm> 酷派时候也用安猪了。你买一个？ lerosua
<iFvwm> 是否。 nnnd 这烂输入法
<calebot> RomCenter: 很多软件都行，新手还是用 ooo 吧
<iFvwm> calebot: 其实也可以使用ooxx的
<lerosua> iFvwm: 不要，坚持m9
<RomCenter> calebot: 打印也没有pdf那一项啊
<iFvwm> lerosua: 为啥
<locate> RomCenter, 【输出成PDF】
<lerosua> iFvwm: m9好看
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 导出。
<iFvwm> 没觉得。而且，妹朵才看重好看的手机
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 恩，有了，谢谢了哈哈
<pocoyo> RomCenter: gedit有打印成pdf的。
<pocoyo> RomCenter: latex 生成 pdf
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 哪都应该有，除开他那系统没开cups
<lerosua> iFvwm: 各人审美不一样。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 我没开cups也能打印pdf.
<iFvwm> lerosua: 额
<iFvwm> 是吗
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 恩，导出好了嘿嘿
<iFvwm> 那为什么他那没？
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 导它干啥用？ 好东西？
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 不是，就是一个gentoo手册，想保存下来
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 必须用pdf才能保存？
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 保存成word的不是说图形位置不对吗？
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 原来是啥格式的？
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 想去打印店打印出来，应该用啥格式？
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 就是在网上复制的啊
<pocoyo> RomCenter: pdf就成吧。
<calebot> RomCenter: gentoo 手册没啥好印的
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 那印啥？
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 不懂。
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 菜菜说让我先读手册
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 然后教我用Gentoo
<RomCenter> pocoyo: Gentoo不知道用着怎么样
<farewellmyfriend> 大家好,帮我看看 http://code.bulix.org/cd6u8j-78968
<pocoyo> farewellmyfriend: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<farewellmyfriend> = =
<farewellmyfriend> 昨天也是一样,..
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 我也不知道
<RomCenter> pocoyo: 你用的是啥？
<pocoyo> farewellmyfriend: 问 iFvwm.
<pocoyo> RomCenter: debian
<farewellmyfriend> pocoyo: 哦
<farewellmyfriend> iFvwm: 你好
<farewellmyfriend> iFvwm:  在吗?  http://code.bulix.org/cd6u8j-78968
<jyf1987> 额 fvw把代码给删除了
<jyf1987> 看来现在只有我有可能拥有ubluabot的代码了
<hceasy> 好没意思
<hceasy> 这里如果有灌水频道该多好..
<iFvwm> farewellmyfriend: 斜体？这fontconfig只管字体，斜体等那是使用中指定的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 紧急求助，浏览器自动补全问题，在线等！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309558&p=2155996#p2155996 今天开机后，在浏览器输入(firefox): localhost，它会在前边自动加上www，127.0.0.1同样也是。本来以为是火狐的自动补全问题呢，装了google浏览器后问题同样存在。小弟实在是没办法了，哪位大哥大姐帮帮我吧  ...
<wzlxx> 谁用emacs写wiki？有没有教程？
<calebot> wiki 很多种
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 现在都用org-mode了吧？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我不会写wiki，想用这个做笔记以后，有没有教程～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 作笔记 orgmode更合适吧
<wzlxx> 现在一个emacs一个浏览器的生活很爽～
<jyf1987> vim wiki倒是有
<jyf1987> emacs没关注
<wzlxx> org-mode orgmode?有什么区别？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: http://orgmode.org/
<jyf1987> http://juetuzhi.net/2010/12/dang-e-yu-yao-zhu-dian-man.html   哈哈 鳄鱼咬住电鳗
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 一样。
<lainme> pocoyo: 现在有人在做vim版的org-mode
<pocoyo> lainme: 管不着。。
<iFvwm> 不是有emacs-wiki
<cfy> iFvwm: ee知道的？
<iFvwm> 既然开了浏览器，还要emacs干嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 说反了,lol
<iFvwm> cfy: 印象中， emcas作wiki一直有人用的
<iFvwm> cfy: 一边去
<cfy> iFvwm: .....
<cfy> iFvwm: org-mode好阿。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 现在都归org-mode谁还用 wiki 跟muse
<iFvwm> 不明白这么单词哦。 cfy
<iFvwm> 整天学术。不好的。我只管用
<missing> 啥是org-mode?
<wzlxx> iFvwm: emacs-wiki都是过去了～
<farewellmyfriend> iFvwm: 它不是可加粗吗,斜体应该也可以啊
<iFvwm> farewellmyfriend: 斜体，通常的另外的字体了
<cfy> iFvwm: ....
<farewellmyfriend> iFvwm: 哦
<iFvwm> 实用主义。 cfy 打倒学术派。
<pocoyo> missing: http://orgmode.org/ Org-mode is for keeping notes, maintaining ToDo lists, doing project planning, and authoring with a fast and effective plain-text system.
<cfy> iFvwm: ....org mode 使用阿。
<cfy> 可不是象牙塔
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是给你看过视频么？
<iFvwm> 可我不想去理解这些单词。
<missing> pocoyo: 有啥特色?
<lainme> pocoyo: 恩，也是。。
<iFvwm> 似乎是给个一个视频。看了等于没看
<pocoyo> missing: 该干的都能干，不该干的也能干。
<missing> pocoyo: 晕..emacs啊...不看了
<cfy> iFvwm: organization mode
<missing> 非常不喜欢emacs lol
<pocoyo> missing: 浪费感情。。。
<iFvwm> missing: 就是。那是泥潭
<iFvwm> lol
<missing> iFvwm: 嗯嗯
<iFvwm> cfy: 我用zim够了嘛
<missing> pocoyo: 坚决bs emacs 哈哈
<cfy> iFvwm: zim是啥？
<pocoyo> missing: 作作笔记挺方便
<cfy> missing: - -!
<missing> pocoyo: emacs我就没有配置到可用过
<iFvwm> cfy: 这应该跟你说过几次。你还不去看看
<missing> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> iFvwm: 没有。第一次吧
<iFvwm> 肯定不是
<pocoyo> cfy: 跟org-mode也差不多。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<jyf1987> cfy:  emacs ported to nanonote
<cfy> jyf1987: ...我还是用vim,好了。
<jyf1987> cfy: 你不是 emacs用户么
<cfy> jyf1987: 那没说一定要emacs阿XD
<cfy> jyf1987: 我不是教徒
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 那就是异教徒 应该送上火刑架
<cfy> - -!
<wx85105157> ……
<wx85105157> ‘help
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 什么是nanonote
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 买一个就知道了
<cfy> iFvwm: 貌似最近down_flash脚本无法获取解析的影片的名字了。
<jyf1987> 或者 google之
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 买不起
<iFvwm> cfy: 没这印象。等下试试
<jyf1987>  pocoyo 既然你知道买不起 说明你已经知道什么是 nanonote了 所以你这是在消遣洒家  看来你也要上火刑架了
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是吧？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 写过的org结尾的wiki，怎么看到效果啊？
<iFvwm> rpwt? :D
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了。你跟我说说，你最近有哪些更新？反正我也算fork出来了。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 想看啥效果？ 可以导出成 html 加上 css 看着效果不错。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你给一个不行的。我来测试
<cfy> iFvwm: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM5NzM5NTY=.html
<iFvwm>  8% [==>                                    ] 1,153,166   1.08M/s              ^
<iFvwm> 没问题
<wzlxx> pocoyo: how?
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 文件夹建立了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我这里是无法获取名字。
<iFvwm> 建立了。名字是空的
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 我写个正则好了。。。
<iFvwm> 改了解析位置？
<iFvwm> 我看下
<pocoyo> wzlxx: C-c C-e h ???
<iFvwm> #        s/^.*?strong>//; s/<strong.*//; s/<font.*>//g;
<iFvwm> 	s/^.*$(A=bNvJSF5#:(B//;s/$(A#((B.*//;s/<.*?>//g;
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 这个导出单个的 html
<iFvwm> 奇怪了。我上次改了这句。居然是空名字
<cfy> ...
<pocoyo> wzlxx: info 里找 org mode 看看。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 就是这样的～
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 很强大啊，有了这个谁还有html啊～
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 还可以导出 pdf ?
<jyf1987> zencoding
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 不是吧？那么强？
<iFvwm> cfy: 那网站，把内容分行了。 nnnd
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 我来好了
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你多看看 可以导出多种格式。
<iFvwm> 自己改下吧。我也改下
<cfy> iFvwm: 我写好了。 反正是一个正则
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我说别人是怎么写的html啊，要是全那样写早写死了，这个wiki真是好东西～
<cfy> wzlxx: ...
<cfy> wzlxx: 你有没有看过 emacs问题？
<cfy> wzlxx: 你有没有看过 'emacs问题' ？
<wzlxx> mei
<wzlxx> cfy: 没啊～
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦。
<wzlxx> cfy: 在哪？
<cfy> wzlxx: http://hi.baidu.com/delayking/blog/item/1f0db8d631d5932d06088b57.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs问题zz_拖拖憨子_百度空间
<wzlxx> cfy: 吃饭回来看～
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯:)
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/PF3Ne.png
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵，说的是emacs的落后吗？
<ofan> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/9836/captcha.png
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/kgx92.jpg
<cfy> wzlxx: 反了
<cfy> wzlxx: lisp先进
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 如何从windows向虚拟机拖文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309562&p=2156058#p2156058 使用vmware6.5 + ubuntu 8.04，能够将windows的文件拖到虚拟机里面， 能够在windows复制文本，粘贴到虚拟机的命令行或文档里面。 使用vmware6.5 + ubuntu 10.04，不能完成上述功能，不知为何，如何实现上述功能啊？ 统计信息: 发表 ...
<wx85105157> [   20.834045] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset[   20.834410] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory
<wx85105157> [   20.857915] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<wx85105157> [   20.858877] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
<wx85105157> 这个是显存不？
<wx85105157> AGP aperture is 256M？
<jyf1987> http://news.dayoo.com/society/201012/13/53921_14716135.htm  额 lerosua 我是鼠族
<Warm_HUG> 中午了呃
<lerosua> jyf1987: 那我是猫族
<jyf1987> lerosua: 猫在房间里？
<jyf1987> 整个 irc的c库给我看看？
<cfy> iFvwm: m{\Q<strong>当前解析视频：</strong>\E\s+(\S+)\s+\Q<strong>\E}s;
<iFvwm> wx85105157: 安装一个hwinfo或者gnome-device-manager看吧。如果是nv的，可以nvidia-settings看
<cfy> iFvwm: 你的那个可以用了这个后再，$_=$1
<cfy> iFvwm: $1就是名字
<iFvwm> cfy: 前后还有空格要去掉呢
<iFvwm> 我分开去掉的
<wx85105157> iFvwm: 要那么麻烦么。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我都去掉了。
<iFvwm> wx85105157: 你intel的卡。不知道有什么工具看。
<wx85105157> iFvwm: 看demsg文件里的AGP是显存不？
<cfy> iFvwm: 测试成功
<iFvwm> cfy: 嗯。就这里改吧。你喜欢折腾复杂的。我早简单的改好了
<wx85105157> iFvwm: 应该也许可能或许。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...怎么会。。。我就一个正字。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...怎么会。。。我就一个正则。
<iFvwm> wx85105157: 那应该不是。至少lshw里面，有准确的内层地址区间。
<iFvwm> cfy: 我分开写的。 lol
<wx85105157> iFvwm: 5  好复杂。。。
<iFvwm> 以应对复杂的情况。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 一个多好。而且我这个正则效率也高的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 一个足矣,lol
<jyf1987> 正则效率低
<iFvwm> 倒是一改，就不通用了
<cfy> .
<iFvwm> -       s/^.*解析视频：//;s/（.*//;s/<.*?>//g;
<iFvwm> +       s/^.*解析视频：//;s/（.*//;s/<.*?>//g;s/\r//g;s/\n//g;s/^\s*//g;s/\s*$//
<iFvwm>         print "\e[31m\e[1m".$_."\e[0m==================\n";
<iFvwm> 我改一堆。
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵，我还以为是说elisp落后了呢～
<cfy> jyf1987: 没低到无法忍受的程度
<mengfei> debian最小化安装其实蛮简单的，直接装完就完事了，都不要配置，不是debian中的openbox。lxde界面没有arch中的好，现在转回用gnome
<cfy> wzlxx: 呵呵。
<wzlxx> cfy: 那不更好嘛
<pocoyo> cfy: 我没看出来褒贬。
<jyf1987> cfy: 哼哼
<iFvwm> cfy: 你跟淫妇说。没正则，你去等死好了。
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助 LYX的基本问题，DVI没有反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309564&p=2156082#p2156082 在下刚刚安装了lyx，按照tutorial 中的例子编辑一段文档后，点DVI按钮应该可以生成一个预览的，我装完软件后也没改过设置，按dvi或者是输出pdf都没有反应。 我又试了一下对于tutorial 那个文档，按DVI后 ...
<wzlxx> cfy: 有没有键和emacs一样的小点的编辑器，改配置用～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: nano?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗，我还是vi改吧～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我也是一样。
<wzlxx> mengfei: debian 里openbox不好？
<cfy> pocoyo: 褒阿
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 你说嘛。
<Kandu> cfy, iFvwm: 有沒有覺得正則很難看？
<cfy> Kandu: 没有。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: ??
<iFvwm> cfy: 他不是要屏蔽我的嘛。 lol
<iFvwm> 我是看你说不赢他
<jyf1987> Kandu: 觉得浪费 所以要学自动机构造来搭建
<iFvwm> 你把这题目给他。让他不用正则，去处理。 lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 我是学书的，爱用不用,lol
<Kandu> cfy, iFvwm: 一長串唧唧歪歪的字符，看了暈
<wzlxx> emacs改root权限的文件不好～
<cfy> iFvwm: 那就多几行字。。。。
<iFvwm> Kandu: 很简单的
<cfy> Kandu: 少用嘛，几个搞定。以后就好了。
<iFvwm> 不执着环视的话。改perl多快
<iFvwm> 执着一行搞定。那是要测试的。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 你是如何用emacs修改root权限的文件的‘？
<iFvwm> cfy: 要不，那content直接改成dumptext的。不要处理标示了
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我不改。
<iFvwm> 只是url麻烦了。 lol
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗…
 * wzlxx 无语
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没事 我改root的干嘛用。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那更不爽。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: /etc/下的呢
<iFvwm> 没不爽的。只是url没了
<cfy> iFvwm: 下次火起来。直接解析html
<iFvwm> 这不本来就是解析的html嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 免得让lisper说perler不会解析
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 极少改 用vim
<cfy> iFvwm: 树解析阿。
<Pwnna> vim vs nano
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 问 cfy
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哈哈～
<iFvwm> 那复杂了。那模块容易死掉的
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 笑啥 我是菜鸟我怕谁
<cfy> wzlxx: 用tramp?
<wzlxx> cfy: tramp是emacs的键风格～
<wzlxx> ？
<cfy> ?
<wzlxx> cfy: tramp是emacs的键风格？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不是远程编辑方式么。。。。
 * iFvwm 支持行编辑
<wzlxx> cfy: 不是～
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我们不懂 讲讲 tramp.
<cfy> iFvwm: 你去用ed好了。lol
<wzlxx> cfy: 俺只有个人电脑～
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 别。你会浪费时间的
<cfy> 等下。
<iFvwm> cfy: ed or ee
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 我？
<roylez> iFvwm: 你用ex吧，ex的用户当年很鄙视vi的
 * wzlxx ex
<iFvwm> 有更老的啊
<iFvwm> roylez: 这么有空？
<wzlxx> roylez: 话说arch里的vi是默认链接到ex的…
<iFvwm> 来分析个东西？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee?
<cfy> iFvwm: 没用过ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 你又bsd...
<iFvwm> 只是知道。没试过
<cfy> iFvwm: 你又不是bsd...
<iFvwm> 。
<roylez> iFvwm: 恩，网络问题还没有弄好，懒得干活了
<iFvwm> [09:58:14] Downloading 1 file, 279.39 KB/s, 99%, 0:00 remaining
<iFvwm> [11:17:29] Downloading 1 file, 8.75 KB/s, 99%, 0:03 remaining
<iFvwm> 这是为什么
<iFvwm> 分析下
<wzlxx> Arch上想装VI都不行～嘎嘎～
<mengfei> arch上装好就有vi
<wzlxx> mengfei: 那个是ex
<RavenChan> cfy, 额= =我好像只是想给nginx加个php,然后服务器爆了？
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么会这样....
<cfy> pocoyo: wzlxx http://iperl.co.cc/emacs24/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Table of Contents
<cfy> RavenChan: 暴了？
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<roylez> iFvwm: 我鄙视你
<roylez> iFvwm: 你那里招人不？
<RavenChan> cfy, nginx告诉我502 bad gateway,然后就上不去了，ssh也断了。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 还在跑的阿，
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> RavenChan: 额。。。。不清楚。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 好像是我自己挂了= =
<cfy> ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 老早你都叫我看过了。
<roylez> cfy: 这键盘就是响亮
<wzlxx> cfy: E文的啊…
<RavenChan> cfy,  是我自己挂了。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 不过php访问不了,还是502
<cfy> RavenChan: 注意路径
<cfy> 我看看配置。
<cfy> wzlxx: http://blog.donews.com/pluskid/archive/2006/05/06/858306.aspx
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs Tramp 详解 - pluskid - pluskid
<cfy> RavenChan: 你用nginx了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我怎么感觉你没改nginx的配置阿
<RavenChan> cfy, lighttpd不行，姑且试试别的
<cfy> 哦，看到了。
<wzlxx> cfy: 我没有远程主机需要操作～
<RavenChan> cfy, 不行再继续调教lighttpd= =
<cfy> wzlxx: root或者别的编辑
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，这样啊～
<roylez> iFvwm: http://cnbeta.com/articles/129513.htm
<wzlxx> cfy: 你不开火狐？
<wzlxx> cfy: 文本的浏览器不是很习惯～
<cfy> RavenChan: 要开点别的东西吧。
<RavenChan> cfy, 还是502= =
<cfy> wzlxx: ? opera阿。
<RavenChan> cfy, 开什么？
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～
<cfy> RavenChan: 你php的fcgi开了没？
<cfy> RavenChan: 你要么先把我的那个fscgi配置去掉也行。反正我最近也不下
<iFvwm> roylez: 招了没事情作。招啥
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过我觉得一要一点一点来阿。
<cfy> RavenChan: 建立个容易么？
<roylez> iFvwm: 给钱我就行阿
<roylez> iFvwm: 再说了，你不也没事做吗...
<iFvwm> 没事，就没钱。提成的啊
<cfy> 做实验去
<iFvwm> 我是领导。监督的。
<iFvwm> 车间还计件的呢
<RavenChan> cfy, error log里什么也没有？
<roylez> iFvwm: 领导阿...
<iFvwm> roylez: 原来你是看中了我这位置啊。聊天还挣钱。
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/epKqI.jpg
<roylez> iFvwm: 恩那
<RavenChan> cfy, lighttpd这边不知道为什么rewrite配合evhost不工作= =
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • pulseaudio出问题了,把它卸了... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309565&p=2156110#p2156110 最近pulseaudio老出问题了,用着用着cpu就100%了(pulseaudio进程占用),于是我就把他卸了,还是可以用,播放器也正常,可是也有好多问题了,比如笔记本调节音量的快捷键不能用了,pps无法调节声音,那声音简直震耳欲聋,主题也有点不合 ...
<iFvwm> roylez: 下面的谁呢
<roylez> iFvwm: ee和崽崽
<iFvwm> 咋不说是你的某亲戚
<RavenChan> cfy, cfy
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10 完美运行QQ2010 最新PPS 爽极了。。。还有奇迹发现。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309568&p=2156143#p2156143 我是一名新入门没几天的ubuntu 10.10 本人因工作方面要处理一些文件，所以装了一个XP，和 ubuntu 10.10 作为双系统。。主要的是因为ubuntu 还没上手。。嘿嘿。。。。。。 太多东西不懂了，主要 ...
<wzlxx> (if (and (fboundp 'daemonp) (daemonp))
<wzlxx>     (add-hook 'after-make-frame-functions
<wzlxx> 	      (lambda (frame)
<wzlxx> 		(with-selected-frame frame
<wzlxx> 		  (frame-setting))))
<wzlxx>   (frame-setting))
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个是什么意思？
<tonghuix> Destine, 最近怎么不安排讲座了
<Destine> tonghuix, 没遇到好玩儿的呗。
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> eva无法登录了
<tonghuix> Destine, 过两天我想讲讲嵌入式系统。。。。是不是有点太大了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 看看上面我说的那个？
<Destine> tonghuix, 挺好啊。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我还真不懂。 等 cfy来了再问
<wujie> 还有登录logo有简单方法解决么
<tonghuix> Destine, 跟ollo他们玩的一些东西，可以让大家来一起参与
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 你用了daemon了吗？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我不用。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 直接开一个进程？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我不知道什么是进程。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 那如果一不小心C-x C-c很多东西不就完了～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我很小心
 * wzlxx 糗～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 用 daemon 按 c-x c-c 东西就能保存了？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 是啊，比如如果我开了erc，但有事的话我可以直接关闭，不过关闭的只是一个client，里面的东西都不会变的～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 很高级 不过我有事没事都不怎么关 erc 就算关了再开呗 也没啥区别。
<Xzheteng> 下雪了～
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵～这个其实是给多开用的～
<wzlxx> 多开窗口～
<pocoyo>  wzlxx: 说实话 我还真不怎么喜欢他 不懂他在干啥。
<ofan> tonghuix: 支持啊！
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> ..
<redmorning> *.daa怎么打开？
<ofan> fileext.com
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • virtualbox下Ubuntu全屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309572&p=2156154#p2156154 安装了附加组件 但是没有完全全屏 请问那个配置分辨率大小的配置文件在哪里？ 找了半天没有找到 谢谢大家啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 vikingmute — 2010-12-13 13:10
<Warm_HUG> bcd修正，用＋６修正后，该位又进位了，应该不用再＋６了吧？
<Warm_HUG> ／ｌｎ
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 你这都是啥？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么不能同时安装两个软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309573&p=2156165#p2156165 比如，在终端用sudo apt-get 安装软件，我安装的是一个赛车游戏，需要20分钟，可是忽然我想在安装一个geany，两分钟就能安装完成，可是我只能等待那个个赛车游戏先安装完才能安装geany，为什么不能同时安装多个软件呢？ ...
<bayonetxxx> 终于进来了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 紧急求助！我中断移动硬盘分区合并后只能识别部分移动硬盘并且数据丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309576&p=2156183#p2156183 我移动硬盘本来分了两个区，我删了靠前的一个区，想把这个分区合并到它后面的那个装有数据的分区中，然后在gparted下对后面的区进行扩容，点击开始后觉得有些不方心，于 ...
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs设置怎么能在client上面用？使用daemon的时候～
<xiangfu> wzlxx:  --daemon  的时候。使用的就是同一个emacs ，设置(~/.emacs)都是一样的
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 字体不行
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 字体设置在再开的时候不能用～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: ？
<wzlxx> 真的啊～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 如果我用 emacsclient -c -nw 的时候用的是terminal 的字体。
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 这个我知道的～
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 如果我用 emacsclient  -c 的时候字体都是一个。就是我以前设置的那个。
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 你有设置过字体吗？
<xiangfu> wzlxx: 怎么设置的字体？
<wzlxx> client启动用不上字体～
<wzlxx> ==啊
<wzlxx>   (set-default-font "Monospace-11")
<wzlxx>   (set-fontset-font "fontset-default"
<wzlxx> 		    'gb18030 '("WenQuanYi Bitmap Song-12" . "unicode-bmp"))
<xiangfu> wzlxx: hmm.. 你试试 option --> set default font. 这个可不可以。我是在这里配置的字体。
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 我发的配置看到了吗？
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 这个可以设置啊～
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 估计是我分开设置的问题，可能启动daemon的时候字体设置还没有加上～
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 针对Google撤销.cn域名的企业邮的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309580&p=2156210#p2156210 背景： 大部分国内Google企业邮都是采用利用英文域名注册Google企业邮，再将中文域名作为企业邮局的别名，来同时满足多个域名同一个邮箱的配置。 但目前google全面取消了使用中文域名来配置企业邮的功能 ...
<hcl> anybody here?
<hcl> quit
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 你用主题了吗？感觉主题会让emacs启动慢一大截～
<xiangfu> wzlxx:  不关心主题，我大部分时间是在  terminal 下用。
<hcl> I can't use startx
<hcl> who can help me?
<xiangfu> hcl: what is the error message when you run "startx"
<xiangfu> hcl: just write down the error message.
<hcl> ee  user congig file error
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 我也喜欢在terminal里用，但是xterm里用有很多问题，后来就直接用这个了～
<hcl> I forget something about the message
<calebot> wzlxx: 你的 xterm 怪怪的
<hcl> it's first day I use ubuntu
<wzlxx> calebot: 我什么说我的xterm怪怪的啊？你见过？
<calebot> wzlxx: 之前不是还绑 dbus?
<calebot> wzlxx: 输入法不能用啥的
<xiangfu> hcl: if this is the first day you use ubuntu. I advice don't touch 'startx' stuff. just juse the Desktop. :)
<wzlxx> calebot: 哦，是那个，后来我设置了一下可以了～
<hcl> please tell me how to do?
<wzlxx> calebot: xterm*cjkWidth: false这个以前我设成true了～
<iFvwm> why use startx hcl
<wzlxx> calebot: 贴下你的xterm配置？
<calebot> wzlxx: 我用 vte
<hcl> I can't use contral
<wzlxx> calebot: vte??
<iFvwm> calebot: 额。你evil，居然用vte
<calebot> hcl: reinstall ubuntu and use gui login
<calebot> iFvwm: 嗯，事实上俺是用 evilvte
<iFvwm> 还有这？
<calebot> http://www.calno.com/evilvte # 新手表用
<iFvwm> 啥区别
<iFvwm> evilvte	0.4.8~pre1 	9924
<iFvwm> 不错嘛。 才0.4
<wzlxx> calebot: 那个很强大吗？
<calebot> 功能比 vte(libvte 内置的 demo) 多，档案比 vte 小
<iFvwm> 居然没xterm
<calebot> wzlxx: 一般人不会喜欢的
<hcl> I won't install ubuntu again
<wzlxx> calebot: 为嘛？
<spirit> 监控网络连接情况流量情况的有哪些比较好的?
<calebot> iFvwm: 那比较表只有 C based vte <- 连 python 的都没列
<ofan> calebot: 都没有urxvt?
<iFvwm> o
<farewell> 定时1分钟访问 XX.COM 是不是 */1 * * * * /usr/bin/firefox http://www.XX.com啊,
<calebot> ofan: 只比较 vte 才有意义啊
<farewell> 为什么firefox没反应
<HELLo_o> Xchat竟然不是免费的？？
<calebot> 还比 xterm / urxvt 那不是自暴其短么…
<touparx> term+screen就发现tab的term不怎么需要了
<spirit> HELLo_o, Xchat不是免费的
<spirit> ???
<HELLo_o> 在linux下免费
<HELLo_o> 呵呵
<touparx> spirit: kvirc
<roylez> calebot: 你太重口了
<donglongchao> 用x chat-2
<calebot> HELLo_o: 有很多免费 win32 xchat build 的
<touparx> spirit: xchat-2
<spirit> touparx, kvirc?
<donglongchao> for windows
<touparx> spirit: ychat
<spirit> 我说有那种比较好用的流量监控器
<calebot> wzlxx: 一般人想用 vte 推荐用 lilyterm
<donglongchao> 或者pidgin
<hcl> leaving
<touparx> spirit: 嗯，win下的
<HELLo_o> 哦，正在用pidgin。。
<calebot> 自虐的可以玩 evilvte
<spirit> touparx, IRC还是习惯用Xchat
<HELLo_o> 不过你们发现没有
<touparx> spirit: 那win下就破解吧
<HELLo_o> ubuntu的memenu那个聊天很爽的
<wzlxx> calebot: 没有概念，我有xterm和roxterm
<HELLo_o> 界面做的不错
<spirit> touparx, 我只在Linux下用IRC
<HELLo_o> 呵呵呵
<calebot> roxterm 好像还没有 gtk3 port
<calebot> evilvte 可以用 gtk3 的
<touparx> calebot: 都用gtk3了？
<hcl> quit
<hcl> exit
<calebot> touparx: 嗯，从 2.90.0 用到现在鸟
<hcl> how can i quit
<HELLo_o> 你打个/加上close
<touparx> calebot: 很潮啊
<HELLo_o> 哈哈哈
 * calebot libgcflashplayer.so 都改用 gtk3 link 了
<hcl> close
<calebot> gtk3 不错的，值得转换
<HELLo_o> 在座的有首席RFC1459协议的没有？
<HELLo_o> 熟悉。。
<calebot> HELLo_o: 有 libirc 的
<farewell>  定时1分钟访问 XX.COM 是不是 */1 * * * * /usr/bin/firefox http://www.XX.com
<farewell> 为什么2分钟过去了,firefox没反应...
<calebot> HELLo_o: http://libircclient.sourceforge.net/
<pocoyo> RFC1459
<farewell> pocoyo: 定时1分钟访问 XX.COM 是不是 */1 * * * * /usr/bin/firefox http://www.XX.com
<farewell> pocoyo: 你名字为什么有时候不能补全..这是为什么
<pocoyo> farewell: 新标签页打开了吧。 哪有这样用的。。
<farewell> ???
<farewell> 我是想让它定时访问啊
<farewell> */1 * * * * /usr/bin/firefox
<farewell> 我觉得没错
<farewell> crontab -e
<ofan> man crontab
<pocoyo> farewell: */1 * * * * env DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/firefox 试试。
<pocoyo> farewell: */1 * * * * env DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/firefox http://www.xx.com 试试。
<farewell> pocoyo: 哦
<happyaron> farewell: 这招对所有图形化程序都管用
<happyaron> farewell: 拜见jc叔叔。
<ofan> happyaron: notify-send也可以？
<happyaron> ofan: 似乎是，可以试试
<happyaron> ofan: 再拜jc叔叔。
<happyaron> 你俩咋约好了来的？
<iFvwm> ?
<happyaron> iFvwm: 俩jc叔叔
<ofan> happyaron: - -
<iFvwm> 不致于吧
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你不知道？
<iFvwm> ofan: 死家伙，老实说，是不是你勾引来的。
<happyaron> ofan: ~
<iFvwm> happyaron: 不知道。
<ofan> iFvwm: 我是无辜的~
<iFvwm> 。装无辜。。
<ofan> 汗.. 匿了~
<farewell> ?????jc
<pocoyo> farewell: 你是网警？！
<farewell> = =
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你应该问你是网草句文言
<farewell> 网警问这种问题？
<happyaron> farewell: 呃，你自己都招过了。
<happyaron> lol
<pocoyo> farewell: 你是高级网草句文言. :D
<farewell> ？？？？
<farewell> - -
<v_v> you need a cloak
<vamadir> hello all
<vamadir> pls i need help with ubuntu(chinese software)
<donglongchao> vamadir: 干嘛？
<iFvwm> lerosua: 有人玷污你的nick
<vamadir> i need online music player like QQmusic, and online TV player like pps.tv
<happyaron> iFvwm: 那个对jc的称呼，是咋个来历？
<donglongchao> vamadir: sopcast
<vamadir> i cant find in repo
<lerosua> iFvwm: 哪啊
<iFvwm> happyaron: 这不知道。
<ofan> "有个MM打电话给我：“来我家吧，没人！” 我兴奋的狂奔而去！！！！！！！敲了半天门，发现真的没人。。。"
<iFvwm> lerosua: 上面那 v_v
<iFvwm> ofan: 额。你小心被投诉，说你上班不作为。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 看不到，别太敏感了。
<iFvwm> v_v	you need a cloak
<lerosua> iFvwm: 这句关我啥事？
<iFvwm> 。 happyaron 你来解释下
<vamadir> donglongchao i cant find in repository. website not answer
<happyaron> iFvwm: cloak你还没有
<happyaron> iFvwm: 但是我也有啊。
<iFvwm> 我是尊重 lerosua的nick
<iFvwm> 不穿他
<ofan> nick war!
<happyaron> 全kick
<vamadir> Help pls
<ofan> yeah~ kick'em all
<donglongchao> vamadir: Download it from its website.
<lerosua> ...
<happyaron> vamadir: can't you speak Chinese? I believe you are not an English native speaker.
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你太无聊了
<vamadir> i am russian
<happyaron> lerosua: 神没事可做
 * tenzu 拜神拜老小拜斗篷
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼 ~ ~!
<ofan> pps不是有linux的么
<vamadir> i cant download it from website, website not answer.
<vamadir> i am in china, its have problem with chinese firewall
<donglongchao> vamadir: sorry...
<tenzu> vamadir: what are you downloading?
<donglongchao> Fuck GFW.
<vamadir>  i need online music player like QQmusic, and online TV player like pps.tv
<tenzu> -_-||
<tenzu> 老外知道的比我还多
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你不能把那家伙踢了？
<donglongchao> vamadir: you know QQ?
<iFvwm> xmpp那边
<vamadir> tenzu :)
<vamadir> yes
<lerosua> iFvwm: 为啥要把他踢了
<vamadir> i study chinese in china
<ofan> vamadir: why qqmusic? there are many websites offering music online
<iFvwm> lerosua: 额。难道你准备入教
<tenzu> vamadir: I think you understand Chinese...am I right?
<lerosua> iFvwm: 傻子才入教
<vamadir> tenzu little
<iFvwm> 额。那就是找乐子？
<vamadir> ofan i need some thing like qqmusic
<lerosua> iFvwm: 嗯哼
<hero100era> ?
<tenzu> vamadir: enjoy it
<hero100era> google music
<iFvwm> lerosua: nnnnd
<iFvwm> 不烦躁？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 有啥烦的。
<iFvwm> 你个死家伙。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我知道你作为神，看见别人在宣传邪教教义很不爽。
<iFvwm> 那是膏药一样。麻烦的
<hero100era> ?
<ofan> vamadir: check this http://www.ubuntusoft.com/migu-for-linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国移动咪咕音乐2010 for linux | UbuntuSoft
<roylez> tenzu: .
<koreagrace> 用着不行
<roylez> happyaron: .
<tenzu> lerosua: 胸毛男没去搔扰你？
<koreagrace> 中国移动咪咕音乐2010
<happyaron> roylez: .
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<farewell>  做得好啊
<lerosua> tenzu: 没有噢。
<roylez> happyaron: 有好事没
<farewell> 马上下载
<tenzu> lerosua: 你终于摆脱了魔爪
<lerosua> tenzu: 嗯哼
<roylez> lerosua: 你去哪里了？
<lerosua> roylez: 我没去哪啊。还在主席的光辉照耀下
<roylez> lerosua: o...
<happyaron> roylez: 没
<vamadir> ofan i love you :)
<roylez> lerosua: 那tenzu说的嘛意思
<hero100era> why not using google music?
<vamadir> ofan its cool
<hero100era> no installation, all valid music.
<lerosua> roylez: 不和胸毛男一起住了而已。
<farewell> google音乐有linux版的?
<happyaron> farewell: gmbox
<vamadir> hero100era no chinese music or lirc for chinese music
<lerosua> farewell: 有，骨头开发的gmbox
<happyaron> farewell: 有啥问题找 lerosua
<farewell> 哇,太爽了,去看看
<ofan> vamadir: :D  np~
<lerosua> happyaron: 表啊，不关我的事啊 ...
<happyaron> vamadir: music.google.cn
<happyaron> lerosua: 为啥捏？
<roylez> lerosua: ....
<lerosua> 要低调
<donglongchao> 中国移动的技术人员干啥吃的，66M。。。
<lerosua> happyaron: 事实上，gmbox现在已另入他手 跟原来的人员关系不大
<happyaron> ：
<lerosua> gmbox现在的维护人员是muziget
<hero100era> since when google music have no lirc? and since when there is no chinese song?
<happyaron> hero100era: there are lyrics, there are Chinese songs.
<hero100era> if you can use any browser which support flash, it will work with google music.
<vamadir> hero100era sorry i didnt know about this. But i didnt like use browser. Now i need find online Tv
<ofan> pps我咋搜不到了
<hero100era> for chinese moive or TV you can go to www.qiyi.com
<hero100era> all hd medias.
<farewell> 看了下gmbox, 没咪咕那样符合中国人口味啊
<ofan> gmbox就是个下载器吧
<farewell> 哦
<vamadir> farewell, lerosua, xiexie wo kanyikan
<lerosua> vamadir: good chinese pinyin
<vamadir> i want write about chinese software for ubuntu, linux
<hero100era> websites like youtube is the futher. nowdays I will not install any net-tv on my desktop. they are full of adv.
<vamadir> lerosua thnks
<vamadir> hero100era do you use ubuntu7
<farewell> vamadir: 你老人家哪里的
<hero100era> debian
<vamadir> farewell Russia eluosi
<srdgame> :-)
<hero100era> ubuntu is too heavy for me.
<vamadir> hero100era are you good in chinese software?
<farewell> vamadir: 牛
<hero100era> what kind of chinese software?
<vamadir> i am 1986, now in shenyang study chinese
<hero100era> I knew some of them, but not so familiar.
<vamadir> hero100era QQ,Alibaba mesenger, VPN(not TOR)......etc
<vamadir> hero100era i need QQmesenger with video and voice
<spirit> google在线能听吗?
<ofan> in ubuntu?
<vamadir> yep
<roylez> iFvwm: 出来说国语...
<hero100era> alibaba?  Zhifubao have firefox plugin,  alibaba messenger? no. VPN I some times use www.vpncup.com
<pocoyo> vamadir: what's you qq number?
<wzlxx> erc设置自动登录的话还得把密码写到配置文件里吗？这太危险了吧？
<vamadir> pocoyo yes
<pocoyo> qq帐号怎么说 account?
<lerosua> iFvwm: 把主席气跑了
<pocoyo> vamadir: your qq  account?
<farewell> = =
<ofan> qq client for ubuntu is almost wasted
<vamadir> pocoyo 1463883667
<hero100era> I also got problem with qq, but I truning to use google mail.
<hero100era> which have video plugin for debian or RH
<wzlxx> ofan: 你的ERC是怎么设置的？
<ofan> vamadir: try pigdin,it supports qq protocol
<wzlxx> ofan: 把密码写进去然后编译成elc文件？
<pocoyo> vamadir: are you a pretty girl?
<vamadir> pocoyo NO
<ofan> pocoyo: - -
<vamadir> :)
<farewell> = =
<ofan> pocoyo: 你还想泡外国妞~~~
<farewell> LOL
<ofan> wzlxx: 我用irssi
<pocoyo> ofan: 好奇而已 没见过外国妞。
<hero100era> any way, if you just want message, you can use webqq
<hero100era> web2.qq.com
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦～
<vamadir> ofan pidgin QQ didnt have video or voice
<ofan> wzlxx: 密码明文的，准备用下weechat，只要能支持shell配置文件的，就用gpg存密码
<vamadir> hero100era i read about web.qq its ok but i cant use it with alltray+prism
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦。呵呵
<pocoyo> vamadir: Russian girl very  Slim & tall?
<if_else> 各位兄台，我安装了 mysql-workbench 设置好连接，后连接出错，我的 mysqld 运行了，请问 mysql 日志放那里？谢谢
<wzlxx> ofan: 我想直接把密码写到一个el文件里，然后编译成elc别人就看不到了～
<hero100era> bookmark works ok for me.
<vamadir> pocoyo russia have many dif.girls
<hero100era> I don't want to put too much label on my desktop.
<pocoyo> vamadir: do you have a chinese girl friend?
<vamadir> pocoyo no
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛，你想吃外国草阿
<pocoyo> vamadir: you can try one.
<vamadir> hero100era i want put in tray
<vamadir> pocoyo maybe
<ofan> vamadir: there are few qq clients for linux,and web2.qq.com doesn't support video and voice either,if u really need video and voice support ,skype is the best choice.
<farewell> 哈哈,vammadir 欢迎来湖南做客
<farewell> 88
<hero100era> I will suggest google mail is the best choice.
<hero100era> google mail with video/voice plugin 32/64 versions.
<vamadir> ofan yep, but i nees QQ for practice chinese. And all chinese have QQ, not all have skype
<ofan> gtalk video is not available in china
<hero100era> skype don't have 64 version till now.
<wujie> macubuntu怎么安装
<pocoyo> roylez: 我长这么大 还没拉过外国妞的手 心里不平衡啊。
<roylez> cfy: 我怎么现在觉得拍esc会有回音呢？难道是幻觉？
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<HELLo_o> 额，国际友人在交流啊。。。roz
<happyaron> pocoyo: 找一个握握手。
<wujie> tar。gz格式的
<HELLo_o> 汗
<happyaron> pocoyo: 如果你真的很想
<wujie> 不会装
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我能握握 Destine 的手也是好的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 她不是外国的。
<freeflying> pocoyo: lol
<Destine> happyaron, 无语。
<Destine> freeflying, 笑啥。。。
<wujie> 大侠，求助，targz不会装
<pocoyo> freeflying: hoho~~
<happyaron> Destine: 水牛说的是没和外国女性握手过，很遗憾。
<HELLo_o> happyaron: 好活跃
<happyaron> HELLo_o: :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 洗澡怎么说？
<Destine> pocoyo, 洗澡分很多种。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃， Destine 在你觉得我还好卖弄英语么。
<pocoyo> Destine: 去洗澡。
<roylez> Destine: ...您也出来了
<wujie> 色狼，会装tar.gz么
<Destine> roylez, 我。。。在。。。
<Destine> roylez, 拜主席。
<HELLo_o> Destine: 是谁呢？？
<Destine> HELLo_o, ？？
<pocoyo> Destine: 我当然知道分很多种 还有那啥特别服务的。
<hero100era> why do we discuss that any way?
<freeflying> Destine: 考完了？
<Destine> pocoyo, 啥？
<happyaron> hero100era: 你不会说汉语？
<roylez> Destine: 昨天用别人的电脑玩了下星际争霸2，“医生来了”，太销魂了
<Destine> freeflying, 咋课能。
<happyaron> 会说汉语还没事英语提问的，无视。
<Destine> roylez, 什么意思？
<happyaron> Destine: 咋课。。
<pocoyo> Destine: 去洗澡 英文怎么说。
<Destine> happyaron, 咋可能。
<wujie> 到游民星空下星际管家
<Destine> pocoyo, 很多种，问主席。
<roylez> Destine: 人族的医疗兵的配音，台湾声优的
<pocoyo> roylez: 通俗点儿 去洗澡
<Destine> roylez, 不知道你在说什么。。。
<roylez> pocoyo: take a bath
<roylez> Destine: ....
<Destine> roylez, 主席你好奢侈，动不动就bath。
<HELLo_o> roylez: 还以为是wash
<pocoyo> vamadir: take a bath . pls help yourself bybye
<Destine> pocoyo, 。。。
<ofan> pocoyo: - -
<happyaron> 呃。。。
<roylez> 那就shower吧
<hero100era> 这个是qq论坛么？
<Destine> roylez, shower都洗不起。
<pocoyo> roylez: all right, i gotta go shower.|太棒了…我去洗澡了...
<freeflying> roylez: 在天朝bath就算了吧
<tenzu> pocoyo: pidgin的icon存在哪里的？
<HELLo_o> 额，今天是英语教学？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 计算机里。
<Destine> freeflying, 和天朝是啥关系啊？
<metbsd> 有人用foxmail吗
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你这个只知道bath的货
<calebot> freeflying: 水太贵？
<freeflying> calebot: 房子太小，放不下浴缸
<pocoyo> tenzu: /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/
<Destine> freeflying, 。。。
<happyaron> 。。。
<metbsd> hero100era, ni shi wai guo ren?
<calebot> 日本有很多小屋用浴缸的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 似乎别的程序也在这里，嗯嗯
<calebot> 日本有很多小屋用浴缸的 <- 不用时还可以盖起来挪做它用
<tenzu> calebot: 肛浴？
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<vamadir> All thnks!!! Xiexei Dajia
<tenzu> happyaron: 不好意思，打了错别字
<metbsd> zhe li you wai guo ren ma
<roylez> tenzu: dpkg -L pidgin |grep png
<HELLo_o> metbsd: #ununtu全是老外，，，
<HELLo_o> #ubuntu
<metbsd> wo de wai yu bu hao
<HELLo_o> metbsd: 额。。。干吗不打汉字？
<metbsd> 我想练习外语
<roylez> metbsd: 如果你有本事教老外玩三国杀，你的外语就出师了...
<vamadir> metbsd         ls *.laowai
<hero100era> then, you should use english, not pinyin.
<vamadir> :)
<HELLo_o> metbsd: 汗。。。。
<metbsd> 甚么事三国kill？
<ofan> metbsd: 就是扑克
<metbsd> hero100era, are you lao wai?
<HELLo_o> three contry kill
<HELLo_o> 哈哈
<metbsd> three kindom kill
<hero100era> I'm not laowai,
<metbsd> na ni why not shuo chinese
<HELLo_o> 。。。。。。。
<calebot> metbsd v5
<vamadir> hero100era http://www.vpncup.com/ its free?
<hero100era> because I like english, and by using english, I can use linux much easyer.
<hero100era> vamadir: it's free.
<calebot> hero100era: 在这还是说中文
<calebot> hero100era: 要练英文去老外的地盘
<vamadir> hero100era thnks very much
<xiangfu> cfy: do you have Windows in your PC? I want upload some pictures to nanonote QQ group.
<happyaron> hero100era: 你要在这里练英语，最后可能被请出去。
<calebot> 在这练英文会让英文能力下降的…
<spirit> include/npplat.h:42:19: 致命错误：npupp.h：没有那个文件或目录
<spirit> 编译中断。
<hero100era> ?
<happyaron> hero100era: 中文频道啊。
<spirit> 编译安装出错
<spirit> 谁帮忙解决下 感激不尽
<HELLo_o> 对的
<happyaron> spirit: sudo apt-get install kompozer-dev
<HELLo_o> ubuntu装QT会导致闪屏是怎么回事？
<hero100era>  如果人家用英文提问呢？
<roylez> HELLo_o: 你在魔都？
<HELLo_o> roylez: 恩？
<spirit> happyaron, 我用的fedora14
<roylez> HELLo_o: 上海？
<happyaron> hero100era: 如果那人不会汉语且是中国地方的问题，回答呗，否则直接送#ubuntu :)
<HELLo_o> roylez: 不是
<hero100era> 又或者输入法不能用呢？
<HELLo_o> roylez: 我在河南
<roylez> HELLo_o: ...哦
<Decade> I has a question about fcitx, If anybody can help me ?
<HELLo_o> roylez: 难道我的IP是上海的？
<happyaron> Decade: 。。。不能输入？
<roylez> HELLo_o: 没查你ip
<hero100era> 我们中国人什么时候变得这么偏执了？
<HELLo_o> Decade: 说吧
<roylez> HELLo_o: 你说“对的”...
<HELLo_o> 哦
<calebot> hero100era: 偶尔几句没啥，用太多会吓坏新人的
<wzlxx> irc密码悲剧的忘记了～
<spirit> 阿哦~友人得闲没?
<calebot> hero100era: 英文不好的人很多
<Decade> happyaron: My fcitx can't type Chinese in scribus.
<happyaron> Decade: 呃，又是XIM和immoudle的问题。
<happyaron> Decade: 去报bug
<Decade> happyaron: ......
<ofan> 我这fcitx也有点问题
<roylez> wzlxx: 给你推荐个管理密码的：vim的openssl插件
<ofan> 输入框会来回跳，还输入不了
<happyaron> Decade: 4.1带gimmoudle支持，应该就解决了。
<Decade> ofan: 我没有跳的问题，
<wzlxx> roylez: 刚转到emacs
<wzlxx> roylez: 怎么找回密码啊？
<Decade> happyaron: 我查了下，说是要打开对QT程序的支持。
<ofan> wzlxx: 我都用gpg管理本地密码
<Decade> happyaron: 但是我没有找到有效的办法，我试过好几个了，都没有效果。
<calebot> 密码还是常打比较好，不然容易忘
<happyaron> Decade: 你问问fullcircle的人。
<ofan> wzlxx: 只要记住一个密码就够了
<Decade> happyaron: 。。。。。
<happyaron> Decade: 我知道他们排版常用。
<Decade> calebot: 没错，不用的密码就容易忘 。
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦～关键现在irc密码忘记了～
<Decade> ofan: 难道你的密码只有一个？
<ofan> wzlxx: 找回呗
<wzlxx> ofan: 都是直接登录的，没有用密码，现在忘记了～如果找？
<ofan> Decade: 只要记得gpg的密码就可以，我可以随便分配一个密码给某个程序
<ofan> wzlxx: freenode有相关服务吧，我没找回过~
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦～
<wzlxx> ^k^:
<ofan> 浏览器密码管理推荐lastpass.com
<roylez> wzlxx: 不知道
<roylez> wzlxx: emacs仔一边去
<calebot> fpm2 管理密码不错，还有 android 版本
<jiero> 今天是什么日子？
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 网络又悲剧了，拨号就注定问题不断？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309596&p=2156292#p2156292 上次是wicd和pppoe-setup冲突，也不知为啥，wicd本来没有拨号能力，却总是接管网络，说是已连接上eth0,却打不开网页。于是删掉了wicd，换用networkmanager，前两天还好好的，会连上DSL1,今天它也开始直接连上auto eth0，然后 ...
<wzlxx> roylez: 汗～
<iFvwm> 最近要过啥节了？
<iFvwm> 似乎是
<ofan> 剩蛋节？
<jiero> 不知道。我是看到 gtalk联系人全在线。。。
<iFvwm> 蛋，不能乱送的吧
<iFvwm> 不是那种文化
<jiero> 子弹？？
<iFvwm> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8500800121&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<hero100era> 好像污染蛮重的。。
<jiero> 奇怪奇怪的。
<wzlxx> ofan: 我的emacs开一个client的时候正常，但再开一个的时候就不行了（外观成默认的了）怎么回事？
<ofan> wzlxx: ？daemon模式？
<wzlxx> 嗯
<ofan> wzlxx: 我用的是一个简单脚本启动emacsclient
<ofan> wzlxx: 你那问题我不清楚
<wzlxx> ofan: 比如我把菜单和工具栏都去掉了，但再开一个client的时候就有出来了～
<wzlxx> 你说的是哪个？
<wzlxx> ofan: 类似于urxvt的？
<ofan> wzlxx: https://gist.github.com/738787
<wzlxx> 我试试看
<makao007> 我在ubuntu10.10 下修改了 /etc/vim/vimrc，syntax on，但为什么还没有高亮？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • win7下光盘安装ubuntu10.10时认不出硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309604&p=2156335#p2156335 win7下光盘安装ubuntu10.10时认不出硬盘分区。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ch_jf — 2010-12-13 16:30
<wzlxx> ofan: 你的和我的一样的～
<wzlxx>  
<ofan> wzlxx: 我的没这种情况
<wzlxx> ofan: 如果用daemon的话字体配置如果才能让Client也能用啊？
<wzlxx> ofan: 我如果用daemon的话字体配置就不能用～
<ofan> wzlxx: 额  我还没改过字体
<wzlxx> 你不觉得默认的很小吗？
<ofan> 还行
<wzlxx> ofan: 我看不见～
<ofan> 我终端字体也很小
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗～看时间长了就看不到了～
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎～
<ofan> wzlxx: 还行吧 都用点阵的
<wzlxx> 我知道了～
<wzlxx> 试试去～
<spirit> ofan, 你的点阵有没有字母中间隔很大的情况?
<ofan> spirit: urxvt?
<spirit> ofan, WQY 点阵宋体
<ofan> spirit: 我这没..
<xiangfu> 没有root 权限 可不可以 配置  rsync ??
<spirit> ofan, 你用的什么字体?
<ofan> spirit: wqy bitmap song
<ofan> 英文用Terminus
<Decade> happyaron: 我找到办法了，在scribus里输入中文，
<Decade> happyaron: 根本不是什么xim的问题，就是个BUG。
<happyaron> Decade: 哦？
<happyaron> Decade: 谁的bug？
<Decade> happyaron: 应该是scribus的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求助：安装xp和ubuntu10.10启动出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309605&p=2156340#p2156340 看到网上的教程，从ubuntu的iso文件中提取Casper下的vmlinuz和initrd.gz两个文件到某个盘的根目录下。我选择的是D盘，D盘是ntfs格式的。但是我现在下载的是10.10的镜像，Casper文件夹里面的是tinitrd.gz文件，而不是 ...
<wzlxx> ofan: 解决了～其实emacsclient -nc "$@" -a ""就可以做到那个功能（如果没有启动daemon就先启动那个）
<ofan> wzlxx: 你是这么搞的..
<makao007> ^k^ 硬盘安装ubuntu,但我是fat32格式，不知是否合适你。http://www.appspto.com/p/361001/ubuntu-harddisk-install
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu 10.10 硬盘安装
<wzlxx> ofan: 嗯
<Decade> happyaron: 在scribus的文本框上点右键选编辑文本以后就可以正常的输入中文了。
<wujie> 我放弃win了，用ubuntu
<ofan> wzlxx: emacs的daemon/client模式一直搞不完美
<wujie> 什么东西
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么了？
<wujie> 对了kde能用这个软件么
<HELLooo> #ubuntu
<ofan> wzlxx: 忘了当初怎么想的了..
<wujie> kde谁用过
<happyaron> ..
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵～下次去把daemon开机直接启动，嘎嘎～
<wujie> 有中文输入么
<jiero> wujie: kde和gnome都不分的。都是软件，装了就能用。
<Decade> ^k^: 你为什么不指定分区而使用了 find呢？而且在启动的时候只有win和深度还原，应该是boot.ini的问题。
<wujie> 哦，我用终端下的，
<ofan> wzlxx: 那样不爽~
<wujie> 怎么安装啊
<ofan> wzlxx: 开机daemon一多 开机速度就很慢
<jiero> Decade:  scribus的文本框输入ibus是不成的。
<ofan> Decade: 它是bot
<wujie> 我是菜鸟不会装tar
<jiero> 不过scribus一般都是导入。
<wujie> 那个谷歌输入法好像没中文
<wujie> deb的
<gebjgd> 新疆托克逊十余名工人三四年来在建材厂遭遇非人待遇，逃跑就遭毒打、干活如牛如马、吃饭与狗同锅、未领一分工钱。他们均来自四川省渠县乞丐收养所（四川省渠县残疾人自强队），大多为智障人士。
<jiero> ...
<gebjgd> 智障者被收养所卖为“包身工” 与狗同食一锅面
<gebjgd> V5
<wujie> 在哪看到的
<gebjgd> 6park
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.6park.com/enter8/messages/99176.html
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你爱的
<wujie> 问个问题，tar.gz make是什么意思
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你已送过。
<jiero> wujie:  tar.gz 是一种压缩后缀。 make是常见的编译工具。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天才看到的
<wujie> make不会啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的后面的图片
<knownbad> 得去睡了，晚点问你wii.
<wujie> 一输入就说没有
<jiero> wujie:  没有就是没有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道wii
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不玩console
<Decade> jiero: 呵呵，我也是刚接触，正在学习，感觉一个编辑排版软件不能手工输入，有点怪怪的。
<wujie> 悲伤了
<jiero> Decade: 编译排版的不能手工输入是正常的。
<jiero> 要看创作15条 dos and dont‘s吗？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哦，后面的没看过。  只一点，既然敢脱为何不挺胸呢？
<Decade> jiero: NO。谢谢了，我不是学排版。
<knownbad> 一驼背就不好看了。
<wujie> 除了终端输入还有什么软件能直接安装tar。gz的
<jiero> wujie: 根本不是那么回事情。。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 是给老婆的，国内好似没代理wii/
<jiero> 去看个文章吧。
<wujie> 在哪
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我同学有买的
<jiero> wujie:  自己找。
<knownbad> 正式还是水货？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正版阿
<wujie> 我看过很多make究竟是什么都没说
<knownbad> 我看了淘宝的好似只有港版和台湾版/
<gebjgd> wujie: make = 做
<knownbad> 竟然还有韩版。
<gebjgd> wujie: make = å¹²
<tenzu> wii买了在哪儿能破解？
<knownbad> make love = 做爱
<knownbad> 好像有softmod.
<jiero> wujie:  你干嘛要知道make是什么呢。。。
<wzlxx> ofan: 微软雅黑字体名字是哪个？
<wujie> 如何用终端做，'no make file"
<wujie>  每次都是
<jiero> wujie: 你要去学习基本。
<ofan> wzlxx: 就是Yahei吧
<jiero> wujie: 位置都不知道。。。make的位置在哪里？
<wzlxx> ofan: 不知道～嘎嘎
<knownbad> tenzu: 有钱的话，x360+kinetic更好
<knownbad> 只wii便宜多了
<wujie> 试过sudo？
<ishagua> O:-)wo lai le  :)
<jiero> wujie: 逻辑上，你认为直接输入make应该执行你的想要的吗？——如果是那样，你不想要的是不是make都要执行？没指定什么东西就make？
<ishagua> :'(
<ishagua> 人呢
<wujie> 哦，maike后面跟文件地址？还有呢
<gebjgd> wujie:  google -> make
<ofan> ishagua: 这不都是人么~
<wujie> 哦
 * knownbad 睡去
<jyf1987> 那谁 fvw的代码我高到了e
<debianer> 各位，我的scim有个错误
<happyaron> debianer: scim已经不支持了。
<wujie> 没中文
<wujie> 我用过
<debianer> 就是当我删除一个字符的时候，再继续输入，就会显示不了打出的字符
<debianer> happyaron: 怎么不支持了？
<debianer> happyaron: 那我用那个了？
<happyaron> debianer: scim没人维护一年多了。
<happyaron> debianer: ibus/fcitx
<debianer> happyaron: ibus我感觉明显的慢阿
<debianer> fcitx又没有五笔输入
<wujie> 小企鹅也是
<happyaron> debianer: fcitx有五笔
<rokite> scim很好用的怎么没有人维护呢
<debianer> fcitx也是心情好就维护一下，心情不好就没人看了
<happyaron> debianer: 现在有人持续维护
<debianer> ibus以前别人说它慢，我还不信，现在用了才知道
<happyaron> debianer: 4.0很好用。
<rokite> 还是喜欢用scim
<jiero> 从没喜欢过scim。。。
<debianer> happyaron: 那你是建议我用小企鹅吗？我听你的
<mausetot> debianer: 不是
<happyaron> rokite: 你可以自己接手scim维护 :P
<happyaron> debianer: 我用拼音，五笔不知道。
<happyaron> debianer: 不过已经有人持续维护了。
<rokite> 能力够的话我就去维护了
<jiero> scim很久之前就没有中文使用者维护了吧。
<happyaron> jiero: y
<rokite> 其他语言有人维护吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 人一去google，项目就没人维护了。
<debianer> happyaron: 源里没看到fcitx
<happyaron> ibus维护也比以前少了。
<happyaron> debianer: debian testing?
<debianer> happyaron: 是的
<happyaron> debianer: 你中奖了，刚删除，从unstable里下载包吧。
<ofan> fcitx4感觉也不是很稳定
<happyaron> ofan: 有问题报bug
<debianer> happyaron: 怎么回事哦
<jiero> debianer:  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/fcitx
<debianer> happyaron: 还有，eva我也没看到
<ofan> 有时候输入框会来回跳
<debianer> jiero: 谢谢你
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> ofan: 去报bug，中文写就可以
<jiero> debianer: 感觉eva也是被遗弃了2年了。
<ofan> happyaron: 这个很难发现是什么bug..
<jiero> Linux下遗弃3年的就彻底完了。
<happyaron> ofan: 让开发者告诉你咋调试
<wzlxx> 谁有的雅黑字体？不知道名字在设置的时候不知道怎么写～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 开xft了没有？
<wzlxx> 不知道～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: -microsoft-微软雅黑-normal-normal-normal-*-*-*-*-*-*-0-iso10646-1
<rokite> 文泉驿
<jiero> ”Warm“ux
<debianer> jiero: 但是，在ubuntu10.10都能用的阿
<jiero> debianer: 不知道呢。还没到3年～
<debianer> jiero: 到三年又怎么了？
<Warm_HUG> jiero: ？
<debianer> jiero: 为何在emacs里scim没有错误，到google浏览器里就有错误，不能删除呢
<jiero> 听说3年了没人维护，库版本就不兼容了～
<happyaron> debianer: bug没人修，好像也就 ee 还在用。
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 没关系的。wormux改名warmux了。
<Warm_HUG> .
<happyaron> debianer: 现在有个日本人接手
<jiero> 没人用sezen么？
<wzlxx> 汗，那个输入一个雅黑就能用了～
<jiero> 黑丫丫的。
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎～
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用tabbar了没？
<ofan> wzlxx: what
<ofan> wzlxx: 我emacs用的不多
<debianer> fcitx的配置文件在哪里？
<debianer> 开始fcitx的下载地址在哪里？
<jiero> fcitx 在 code.google.com/p/fcitx
<jiero> 配置文件在标准的.config目录。
<debianer> jiero: 有没有deb格式？
<mausetot> debianer: 没有
<debianer> mausetot: 我还没说话，你就说没有了？
<mausetot> debianer: 没有
<jiero> debianer: 应该有ppa的
<jiero> 不过是对应Ubuntu的。
<debianer> jiero: 你开始给我那个地址哪里去了？
<jiero> ？
<debianer> jiero: 我要去找个fcitx的配置tool
<jiero> fcitx那个？去debian package找。
<debianer> jiero:  网址是多少
<jiero> google debian packages fcitx
<happyaron> jiero: 那个还没打包
<happyaron> jiero: 正在搞 :(
<happyaron> jiero: debian里只有光杆输入法
<jiero> ha
<jiero> happyaron: 呃。好久不用fcitx了。
<debianer> happyaron: 不是有个fcitx-tool吗？
<happyaron> debianer: tool有，但不是配置工具，是转换词库的。
<debianer> happyaron: 配置工具是哪个？
<Jagdwurst> debianer: 手写
<happyaron> debianer: 还没deb包。
<debianer> 我关闭输入法的时候，想隐藏上面的“英 简 联”那个窗口可以吗？
<Jagdwurst> 可以
 * efree slaps adam8157 around a bit with a large trout
<debianer> happyaron: 现在和以前的配置文件不同了，不是0,1这样的了
<hero100era> 兼容性应该是ibus最好吧？
<mausetot> hero100era: 嗯
<hero100era> ？
<efree> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> efree: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<redmorning> 怎么打开一个TXT，让其单独占一个GEDIT窗口？
<efree> 有人知道，像 Deepin Ubuntu 之类的版本，是如何制作出来的吗？
<mausetot> efree: 不知道
<ofan> efree: 做发行版？
<efree> 我想知道一下它们是怎么弄出来的？做发行版，还没有那样的能耐。
<mausetot> efree: 不知道
<efree> 我想知道的是，当我定制了一个版本后，如何能够想 Windows 那样封装起来，然后可以帮我的亲戚朋友安装而已。
<mausetot> efree: 不知道
<efree> 我想知道的是，当我定制了一个版本后，如何能够想 Windows 那样封装起来，然后可以帮我的亲戚朋友安装而已。
<boyka> pocoyo: 在吗？
<mausetot> boyka: 不在
<boyka> mausetot: 你是谁／
<mausetot> boyka: 我
<boyka> i
<boyka-text> pocoyo: ksk
<boyka> boyka-text, 你好
<mausetot> boyka: 你好
<debianer> happyaron: 还问你一个问题，如何在fcitx里切换拼音和五笔？
<boyka-text> boyka: 天来
<happyaron> debianer: 没用过五笔
<happyaron> debianer: 你装fcitx-table-wubi
<boyka-text> happyaron: 你好。
<happyaron> debianer: 然后重启
<happyaron> boyka-text: hi
<hero100era> efree:  live.debian.net
<Jagdwurst> debianer: 鼠标点或者快捷鍵
<boyka-text> hero100era: mausetot是什么意思。
<mausetot> boyka-text: :D
<tenzu> efree: remastersys
<boyka-text> boyka: 哟。
<hero100era> boyka-text: 我不知道。
<debianer> 我想有时候用五笔，不然很多字不会写了
<efree> remastersys 能够制作成想 Ubuntu 一样的安装版吗？
<debianer> Jagdwurst: 我装了，但不知道怎么切换
<mausetot> debianer: 不知道
<boyka> boyka-text, kx kx
<Jagdwurst> debianer: 鼠标点那几个字
<nerver> xscreensaver锁住屏幕后解锁的界面乱码是什么问题，它不支持中文吗？有人知道吗？
<mausetot> <----
<debianer> Jagdwurst: 怎么只能从拼音和双拼之间切换，到底双拼是什么意思，一点都不好用
<Jagdwurst> debianer: 双拼就是一个声母鍵＋一个韵母鍵
<NINJAKING> ubuntu 联通3G怎么上网？
<NINJAKING> 需要装什么东东吗？
<nerver> 晕，果然没人鸟啊，没人用xscreensaver这个东东吗？
<NINJAKING> 哈哈
<NINJAKING> 都下班回家了
<palomino|working> 不知道，我这儿不乱 , nerver
<hero100era> 不能直接设置么？ 我记得插上就可以了阿。。。
<nerver> <palomino|workin：你的是英文local？
<NINJAKING> 不用输入密码什么的吧
<mausetot> NINJAKING: 嗯
<hero100era> nerver: 好像networkmanager 支持3g的。。
<NINJAKING> 回家试试去
<nerver> <hero100era>这是哪跟哪
<NINJAKING> 哈哈
<NINJAKING> 他发错了
<jiero> 现在有啥好玩的？
<hero100era> 。。。。。。。额 打错了。。
<nerver> 来，回答我的问题，乱码的问题
<hero100era> 我的screensaver好像没问题。
<NINJAKING> 现在嘛，当然是回家吃饭了
<nerver> 为啥我的就乱码，晕
<hero100era> 我的是 en.US-UTF8
<nerver> <hero100era> 难怪
<gebjgd> hero100era: ERA?
<hero100era> 估计你的语言包装的不全。。
<gebjgd> hero100era: misere Mani
<nerver> <hero100era>具体点，不知是哪些语言包
<debianer> 有没有fcitx4.0的配置说明阿，现在的配置有点不会搞阿，不是1,0了
<gebjgd> debianer: 看里面的英文阿
<hero100era> gebjgd: 我取得是中文：百世英雄百世梦，万里长城万里空的前面一部分取的名字。
<jiero> debianer: 你要设置什么？
<gebjgd> hero100era: 。。。。。。。。。
<nerver> 好像该装的语言包都装了
<gebjgd> hero100era: 没事了。你继续
<hero100era> nerver:  你的是什么locale？
<nerver> zh_CN
<nerver> .xscreensaver里好像有关于字体的设置，不过它那个写法有点不懂
<rokite> ubuntu中文字体好虚
<nerver> <rokite>没有啊，挺好的
<NINJAKING> 10.10中文支持的不错
<rokite> 先装emacs
<rokite> 我就是10.10
<jiero> 还是喜欢正黑。
<nerver> 我还是喜欢微米黑
<debianer> gebjgd: 我想在关闭输入法的时候，把“拼 简 联”这个窗口也隐藏掉
<gebjgd> debianer: 自己看英文
<rokite> 我切换english版本
<gebjgd> debianer: # Main Window Hide Mode
<gebjgd> MainWindowHideMode=Auto
<debianer> gebjgd: 不知道改成什么才会隐藏阿
<nerver> font:		*-medium-r-*-140-*-m-* 这是.xscreensaver里写的，不知要改成自己的字体如何修改
<hero100era> 倒是提醒我一件事情。以前debian的 system里面可以设置语言的。。现在好像默认没这个了。。
<gebjgd> <gebjgd> debianer: # Main Window Hide Mode
<gebjgd> <gebjgd> MainWindowHideMode=Auto
<gebjgd> debianer: 你不懂英文？
<debianer> 看到了
<debianer> gebjgd: 因为我的是=show，所以我不知道改成什么了
<gebjgd> debianer: Auto
<debianer> gebjgd: 知道了
<debianer> gebjgd: 还有个东西
<hero100era> 额，好像是 language-env这个包。现在默认不装了。
<debianer> gebjgd: 如何按shift进行中英文切换？
<gebjgd> debianer: 从来不用
<nerver> <hero100era>是在跟我说吗？
<mausetot> nerver: 不是
<gebjgd> debianer: 不喜欢用shift
<gebjgd> nerver: 我的xscreensaver也是乱码
<nerver> <gebjgd> 悲剧
<gebjgd> nerver: 中文的locale
<gebjgd> nerver: 无所谓了
<nerver> 我也是
<gebjgd> nerver: 忽略
<nerver> 看的挺不舒服的
<debianer> gebjgd: 我习惯了，怎么设置
<mausetot> debianer: 不知道
<gebjgd> debianer: dunno
<hero100era> 现在最好还是设置英文的locale吧。。
<gebjgd> nerver: 所以我这个本子用的是非中文的locale
<hero100era> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gebjgd> nerver: 那个本子很少屏保
<debianer> Decade: 那么fcitx里面如何切换阿？
<debianer> gebjgd: 默认如何切换中英文？
<hero100era> 选中 en.US  en.US-utf8  zh.CN  zh.CN-utf8
<debianer> gebjgd: 快捷键
<gebjgd> debianer: ctrl + 空格
<hero100era> zh.CN-GBK  zh.CN-18030
<gebjgd> nerver: 或者你运行xscreensaver的时候 LANG=en_US下
<nerver> <gebjgd>恩，的确用的不多
<gebjgd> nerver: 就行你了
<debianer> gebjgd: 这样慢了很多
<gebjgd> debianer: 没觉得
<hero100era> 默认设置成 en.US-utf8，这样兼容性最好。
<gebjgd> debianer: 我从来都是这么用
<hero100era> gebjgd: 可以只在输入法选项里面只设置一个 pinyin，然后就可以用 shift切换中英文了。
<hero100era> 或者 ctrl+space
<nerver> <gebjgd>恩
<gebjgd> hero100era: 我没这个问题
<gebjgd> hero100era: 你的说话方向错了
<gebjgd> hero100era: 从来不用上档键
<debianer> gebjgd: 我知道了，默认是按住左边的control键切换的
<ishagua> O:-)buxin  :)
<hero100era> 额
<gebjgd> deb
<ishagua> 不信
<gebjgd> debianer: 不习惯
<ishagua> 怎么会从来不用呢
<ishagua> O:-)
<ishagua> ;-)
<debianer> hero100era: 为何只能设置一个拼音？把双拼去掉吗？
<debianer> gebjgd: 主窗口隐藏也不对阿，我只是希望关闭输入法的时候隐藏，不是一直隐藏不出来阿
<hero100era> 。。。。可能我只喜欢一个输入法吧。。
<mausetot> hero100era: 嗯
<hero100era> 还是觉得ibus最好用。
<gebjgd> debianer: 我这里就是输入法关闭的时候隐藏
<debianer> fcitx
<gebjgd> debianer: 我把配置贴出来给你？
<debianer> gebjgd: buyong
<gebjgd> http://code.bulix.org/qudrvh-78978
<debianer> gebjgd: 现在好了，可能开始是手工关掉的
<gebjgd> debianer: http://code.bulix.org/qudrvh-78978
<debianer> gebjgd: 我已经把它修改为按左边的shift就会切换了
<debianer> gebjgd: 完全符合我的要求了，谢谢
<debianer> gebjgd: 不想让它出现什么妖娥子
<happyaron> gebjgd: openfetion 下个版本可能换CMake
<happyaron> gebjgd: Archlinux这个有问题不？
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不知道呢。有问题再说吧
<Guest36400> pocoyo: hello
<happyaron> gebjgd: okay
<debianer> 不知道debian里面还有什么要换的
<Guest36400> hello
<^k^> Guest36400, 好  18:35 
<boyka> shuo huo ba
<pocoyo> GUN^ROSE: hello
<pocoyo> boyka: hello
<boyka> pocoyo: hai ji de wo ba
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 现在这fcitx配置都整成英文的了。。。
<boyka> pocoyo: hehe wo zai TEXT xia liao tian
<pocoyo> boyka: mao si you yi dian yin xiang.
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 恩那
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 真不爽
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • supertux2森林世界这关怎么过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309625&p=2156466#p2156466 弹簧这一关 怎么也跳不过去 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux5588 — 2010-12-13 18:34
<boyka> pocoyo: hai bu hui nong zhongwen tui le.
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 给老外用的
<gebjgd> pocoyo: XD
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你原来本科也是在那里读的?
<debianer> pocoyo: 如何把ｅｒｃ的配置不放到.emacs里面去？
<mausetot> debianer: 不知道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 北京
<debianer> mausetot: 我还没写你就知道我写什么了？
<mausetot> debianer: 不知道
<debianer> mausetot: 搞什么鬼阿
<mausetot> debianer: :D
<debianer> mausetot: 你怎么了
<mausetot> debianer: 不知道
<pocoyo> debianer: 放到 ~/.ercrc.el ?
<debianer> mausetot: 你是个机器人阿
<mausetot> debianer: :D
<farewellmyfriend> = =
<debianer> pocoyo: 就是说，输入M-x erc，再自动登录到#ubuntu-cn等等，这些配置可以放到~/.ercrc.el?
<debianer> mausetot: 你烦躁
<mausetot> debianer: :D
<debianer> mausetot: 你说话阿
<mausetot> debianer: :D
<farewellmyfriend> 哈哈
<pocoyo> debianer:  嗯 可以吧
<hero100era> 配置文件用英文也是国际潮流吧。。。。。 不然来个内码不一致，就是乱码了。。
<ofan> http://projecteureka.org/
<debianer> pocoyo: 这些我要在哪里才能查询到哦？你怎么知道可以放到这个里面？
<ishagua> 牛牛  咋了阿
<ishagua> :'(
<pocoyo> debianer: C-h i 找 erc 慢慢看。 我听人说得居多。
<ishagua> 谁欺负你了阿  我帮你骂他  骂到他死为止
<ishagua> O:-)
<touparx> ishagua: 这么强悍！
<pocoyo> ishagua: 你欺负我了
<ishagua> 杂了阿 :'(
<ishagua> 我杂了阿
<ishagua> :'(
<hero100era> 我就我们家妞老说我欺负她。。。
<ishagua> :'(
<ishagua> 谁能给我一个空间吗
<Vivatma> 空间?
<ishagua> 放一个wordpress
<ishagua> 恩;-)
<ofan> ishagua: 博客？
<ishagua> 恩
<ishagua> :-*
<ishagua> 你有吗
<hero100era> gooogle app行不？
<ofan> 有但没有web环境
<^k^> 新⇨ Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu可否设置音效的呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309626&p=2156472#p2156472 目前开机、Empathy等都是静音，感觉太安静了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dgsian — 2010-12-13 18:40
<debianer> pocoyo: 语法和.emacs里是一样的吗？
<debianer> w
<pocoyo> debianer: 一样吧 都是 elisp吧
<hero100era> freedesktop-sound-theme
<hero100era> 估计你想要这个吧？
<hero100era> ^k^: freedesktop-sound-theme
<hero100era> sound-icons
<debianer> pocoyo: 谢谢，很好用阿，呵呵
<debianer> pocoyo: gtalk也能这样设置吗
<pocoyo> debianer: gtalk的我放在 .emacs里了 不知道有没有 我不怎么在emacs里用gtalk.
<debianer> pocoyo: 我想让他单独设置阿，不然一等路就出gtalk也没意思阿
<debianer> pocoyo: 每次打开就出gtak就没意思了
<pocoyo> debianer: 不明白你说啥。
<debianer> pocoyo: 我是说，如果配置到.emacs里面，每次打开emacs就会打开gtalk，没意思哦
<pocoyo> debianer: 哦。只是加载配置 不会打开啊。
<debianer> pocoyo: 能否搞个.jabber.el?
<pocoyo> debianer: 你太有才了 你找找看 我没用过。
<reiv> jabber要输密码的吧
<debianer> reiv: 密码也写到配置文件里就是了，或者只留密码不写，可以不？
<debianer> reiv: 哥，你是我崇拜的对象
<debianer> reiv: 我羡慕你这样精通脚本的
<sunwilston> 看来玩emacs的朋友还是很多嘛
<hero100era> 连vim都玩不转。。
<ofan> +1
<lubcat> *1
<ofan> lubcat: 捣乱？
<lubcat> 说得啥？
<sunwilston> emacs真是越玩越顺手
<ofan> lubcat: pia飞..
<lubcat> o.O
<debianer> reiv: 把默认字体设置成wqy，可以这样吗？(set-default-font "WenQuanYi Bitmap Song")
<debianer> 是的，emacs越玩越好玩，不像女人容易腻哦
<lubcat> GG越来越难访问了
<sunwilston>  ;; 中文字体的设定，网上很多资料都是gb18030，但我的locale是UTF-8
<sunwilston> (set-default-font "DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=12")
<sunwilston> (set-fontset-font (frame-parameter nil 'font)
<sunwilston>   'unicode '("文泉驿微米黑" . "unicode-bmp"))
<sunwilston>  
<sunwilston> 我的字体设置
<debianer> sunwilston: 怎么设置这么多
<debianer> sunwilston:第一个是默认，第二个是什么意思？
<sunwilston> debianer: 我也是抄别人的，意思可能是字体分中文与英文
<hero100era> utf8是最好的设定。
<debianer> sunwilston: 中文干嘛用DejaVu Sans?
<sunwilston> debianer: 我的这个设置对于我来说显示效果非常不错
<debianer> sunwilston: 就依了你吧
<sunwilston> 呵呵
<RomCenter> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> RomCenter: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<RomCenter> virtualbox能用吗？
<lubcat> 据说出4.0了。可以用用看
<sunwilston> lubcat: 你 gruops.google.com可以访问吗？
<lubcat> 否
<debianer> 汉字总是不满意哦
<debianer> 好像模模糊糊的样
<sunwilston> lubcat: 试试 https 开头
<sunwilston> debianer: 呵呵，微米黑就是这样了
<mofaph> sunningv, 你好。看来你是 emacser 了
<mofaph> sunningv, 你用过 flymake 吗？
<sunningv> =-O
<debianer> 谁说句话
<debianer> 我看看效果
<debianer> 还是wenquanyi bitmap song最好看
<RomCenter> 用新力得能安装viryualbox吗？
<sunwilston> 这个是点阵字体
<sunwilston> 我以前也是喜欢点阵字体，现在很不喜欢了
<debianer> sunwilston: 为何现在不喜欢了
<sunwilston> 我也不知道，喜欢就喜欢了
<debianer> sunwilston: 你不能这样部负责人阿，喜欢女孩子也这样就麻烦了
<debianer> sunwilston: 微米黑是什么类型的字体？你说它不是点阵
<Decade> debianer: 无聊的飘过！
<debianer> Decade: 你聊了，谁说没聊
<Decade> debianer: ……
<sunwilston> debianer: 矢量字体吧
<lingceng> 还是说句话，初来乍到
<Wmpotato> Ubuntu下萎靡黑效果很好哎...在debian从没调出那种效果。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • UBUNTU的镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309632&p=2156512#p2156512 请教可以将UBUNTU的镜像直接存在普通的手机内存卡上吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2010-12-13 19:16
<reiv> 萎靡黑...
<sunwilston> Wmpotato: ubuntu10.10 自带的ubuntu字体显示效果非常不错
<Wmpotato> 10.04开始是微米黑的，10.10应该也是吧
<boyka> pocoyo, 在吗？
<pocoyo> boyka: 在。
<Wmpotato> 今天Gmial
<Wmpotato> 今天Gmail是不是抽风了，老登不上去...
<hero100era> 这边还好。
<mofaph> Wmpotato: 没有啊，正常。
<boyka> pocoyo, 麻烦一下，昨天告诉我，两个文本下面IRC的软件，一个WEECHAT，还有一个是什么？
<Wmpotato> 我只能登陆基本HTML视图，悲剧啊，那是我的网的问题了
<pocoyo> boyka: irrsi?
<mofaph> ubuntu 下的 emacsers，请问有人用 flymake 成功对 java 进行语法检查吗？
<boyka> 不对，好像不是。还有别的吗？
<mofaph> boyka: xchar?
<sunwilston> 不会java的飘过
<smallsao> too
<boyka> 文本模式下面的。
<gebjgd> boyka: irssi weechat
<gebjgd> boyka: wikipedia -> irc client
<ofan> smallsao: netcat
<smallsao> ofan,  netcat ??? 什么意思？
<ofan> py下的数学库有啥？ 支持高精度的
<ofan> smallsao: 一程序
<rococo> irrsi
<smallsao> ofan,  哦
<rococo> irssi
<girlcar> 人很多啊。
<girlcar> 就是没人说话啊。
<lubcat> 说话
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 我。。。好像悲剧了。。？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309633&p=2156514#p2156514 10.10直升11.04 -- 因为最近电脑闲着没事干。。。。 然后。。挺顺利 没啥大问题 几个冲突的依赖关系也解决了。。 。。。。。 悲剧来了。。 右上角的网络管理小工具不好使了。。。 所有的小工具也都是 左右键都只剩下了左键  ...
<debianer> sunwilston: 矢量字体为何都不怎么情绪哦？
<wzlxx> emacs的ibuffer插件的一个问题，求解，如果你有一个hello文件，现在想再建一个hello文件的时候请问如何处理？
<RavenChan> cfy, 忙了半天= =现在可以看推，发推不能= =
<sunwilston> debianer: 这要问开发者了
<debianer> wzlxx: 把前一个改名
<wzlxx> 汗～
<debianer> sunwilston: 都不清晰哦
<hero100era> 是有点点模糊。。
<sunwilston> 我这里很清晰啊
<happyaron> ...
<wzlxx> debianer: 这个不是BUG嘛～
<gebjgd> debianer: hint + 商用字体
<gebjgd> debianer: 没啥办法
<gebjgd> debianer: 点阵字大了还行。小了就是悲剧
<hero100era> 似乎就中文这样。。。
<hero100era> 英文似乎还行。。
<wzlxx> 英文字体哪个好看一点？
<gebjgd> wzlxx: freefont
<debianer> 英文的就用文泉译的也很漂亮
<gebjgd> lmodern
<wzlxx> GE
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 具体一点～
<gebjgd> wzlxx: tex用的一种字体
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 有下载。默认应该带了吧。
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 打印出来效果很好
<debianer> gebjgd: 不知道jabber的配置文件是否要用.jabber.el
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 名字就是freefont？我的没有～呵呵
<gebjgd> wzlxx: 不知道
<gebjgd> wzlxx: google下
<debianer> 中文字体就这么不好做吗？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: OK…
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 提问，1.25G(DDR400)内存,赛扬D356能流畅的运行Ubuntu10.04吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309635&p=2156527#p2156527 我新买了个1G的DDR400内存(好不容易找到的...)，现在是1G加256M内存了。 我的CPU是Intel 赛扬D356的，貌似有3.33G频率，不过是单核的。 运行Ubuntu10.04LTS能行吗？ 还有个问题，Xfce4.6是否中文化不完全。 ...
<debianer> gebjgd: 英文我就用debian的仿真终端字体可以不？
<gebjgd> debianer: 我用的monospace
<gebjgd> debianer: 字体是个人口味问题
<wzlxx> 呼唤emacsers…
<debianer> gebjgd: 在emacs设置里怎么写
<gebjgd> debianer: 不用emacs
<wzlxx> caleb-: 在不？
<nihui> ylmf
<pocoyo> nihui: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 你那个是自动发的吧？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你才发现。
<pocoyo> nihui: :D
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 问你个问题啊～关于ibuffer的～刚才看到没？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没有。
<wzlxx> emacs的ibuffer插件的一个问题，求解，如果你有一个hello文件，现在想再建一个hello文件的时候请问如何处理？
<wzlxx> 错了，第二个是hell文件～
<wzlxx> emacs的ibuffer插件的一个问题，求解，如果你有一个hello文件，现在想再建一个hell文件的时候请问如何处理？
<nihui> ylmf
<ofan> nihui: 自行了断吧~
<wzlxx> 我晕， pocoyo 看到了没？ofan 看看我的那个问题呗～
<reiv> wzlxx: C-x C-f就可以了呀
<wzlxx> reiv: 他会自动匹配到hello文件并打开的啊～
<reiv> wzlxx: 那是ido吧。用C-x C-f C-f
<wzlxx> reiv: good!!! 谢了reiv，纠结很成时间了～
<wzlxx> reiv: 我IDO ibuffer都用了，他们是不是有重复功能？
<ishagua> 谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗
<ishagua> 最新版的
<ishagua> 谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<reiv> wzlxx: 不重复的。ibuffer是C-x C-b的替代。
<wzlxx> reiv: 就是…知道了，还有一个问题，就是这个ibuffer的问题了，刚打开的文件你C-x C-b是看不到的，必须再重复一次上面的才行～如何解决？
<Kandu> You should not do your everyday work using the root account. It is more than poor practice;
<Kandu> 怎麼翻譯才好？
<reiv> wzlxx: 用g,刷新一下。
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<wzlxx> reiv: 明白了…
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<^k^> ishagua: .. ..
<reiv> wzlxx: emacs里面大部分东西需要刷新的，一般都是g。
<Kandu> ishagua: 別刷屏
<ofan> ishagua: 表刷屏
<ishagua> :'(
<ishagua>  谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(
<ofan> ishagua: 啥养鱼特效
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯，以后知道了，现在emacs终于可以舒服的用了，哈哈，配置太占时间了～
<ishagua> 就是那个什么养鱼 下雪 特效 :'(
<ishagua> 谁有那个养鱼 下雪特效阿   能给一个地址吗  最新版的 :'(就是那个什么养鱼 下雪 特效 :'(
<ofan> ishagua: compiz的？
<ishagua> 恩
<ishagua> 是的
<reiv> wzlxx: 这些在ido的手册里都有说的。有空看一遍就明白了。
<ishagua> 怎么弄阿
<ishagua> 最新版的
<ofan> ishagua: 要装插件吧
<flh> 无法运行：rsync -avz --delete -e ssh 192.168.1.111:/home/flh/aaa  192.168.1.111:/home/flh/bbb
<wzlxx> reiv: 好的～
<nerver> 我记得suse好像默认装了养鱼特效
<ishagua> 就是那个什么养鱼 下雪 特效 :'(
<nerver> 是不是什么plugin-extra的
<ishagua> 怎么弄阿
<ishagua> :'(
<ishagua> 怎么弄阿
<enjoy> 0.0
<ishagua> 具体一点行好
<reiv> wzlxx: 可以去EmacsWiki上看介绍，一般需要注意的都会提到，比较节省时间。
<ishagua> iam a fool bird :'(
<mm_> compiz-extra
<nerver> ishagua： 去google搜一艘，应该有
<reiv> ishagua: 去论坛发贴问吧。
<mm_> 软件中心搜 compiz-extra
<philos> 大家好我是新来的. 在论坛上看到IRC上人多就来了. 我想问一下一台7年前配置升级过内存的机器 赛扬2G 显卡GForceMX440 内存1G 硬盘60G 需要当作打印服务器在网络中共享打印机, 还有一台扫描仪接在上面, 装哪个版本的ubuntu合适? 会比XP的运行流畅吗?
<pocoyo> philos: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wzlxx> reiv: 好的～还有一个很小的问题就是tabbar上面不是有箭头嘛，但是如果我用daemon启动后再开dlient就不行了～，上面会乱～
<gebjgd> philos<== 这么好的机器？
<reiv> ishagua: 如果有人知道会回答你的，如果没人知道，问100遍都不会有人回答的。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu的格式化是不是很快？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309639&p=2156579#p2156579 准备把wubi安装的系统移到独立分区里去，用GParted分区编辑器把一个分区格式化为ext4格式的，结果右击点好"格式化"后连进度条都没出现，现在界面如下截图，窗口最下面有"1个操作待进行"，我现在吃不准了，这到底算格式化 ...
<nerver> 说实话那特效也没啥好的，就是中间一个齿轮那个，看了头晕
<flh> hi
<gebjgd> philos<== 比我的赛扬 1.3 512内存。 intel集成显卡强多了
<flh> hi
<philos> gebjgd: 这样啊
<^k^> flh, 好  20:11 
<reiv> wzlxx: 不用tabbar很久了。这个帮不上你。
<long-xxx> hi
<nerver> gebjgd： 是上网本吗？
<gebjgd> nerver<== 6年前有伤亡本？
<flh> ^k^: 吃过了/
<nerver> gebjgd： 好老
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦，没关系，tabbar有替代品吗？
<reiv> compiz的water effect超赞
<gebjgd> philos<== 问题不在什么linux。而是你的扫描仪和打印机是否能驱动
<nerver> gebjgd： 六年前我都不知道有电脑
<philos> gebjgd: 我看论坛上有帖子说10.10的系统需求比XP要高, 所以想问问哪个旧点的版本可以用
<gebjgd> nerver<== 正在拿老机器看pps
<gebjgd> nerver<== 流畅的很
<gebjgd> philos<== arch linux
<nerver> gebjgd： 啥牌子的
<gebjgd> philos<== 上个box
<gebjgd> nerver<== acer 和 长城的
<nerver> gebjgd： 听说以前的东西质量好
<philos> gebjgd: 扫描仪我上HP网站查查看吧
<gebjgd> nerver<== 2台
<Kandu> nerver: 我 64M 內存用 arch 也流暢得很 ：）
<ofan> 把冒号改了？
<reiv> wzlxx: 自从用emacs后，已经习惯没有tab的了（开100+个buffer是很正常的，这时用tab也不顶用）。用ido切换buffer很快。
 * happyaron 100+...
<Kandu> gebjgd: arch wiki 好去更新下了
<gebjgd> Kandu<== ？？？
<nerver> gebjgd： 我上次看到有人128m内存，集显打魔兽争霸很流畅
<philos> gebjgd: 打印机也要另外驱动? 是比较新的型号今年买的Lenovo LJ2200, 有支持吗?
<debianer> 都在吗
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 扯蛋
<debianer> 现在的fcitx黑影bug去掉了吗
<ishagua> O:-)
<nerver> gebjgd： 真得
<Kandu> nerver: 那叫顯存
<gebjgd> philos<<< 当然需要驱动了
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯～
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 128显存吧
<debianer> MaskRay`: 在不，师傅
<nerver> Kandu： no，就是内存，亲自试验
<wzlxx> reiv: 你有没有用保存会话功能？
<gebjgd> philos<<< 上周六买了个一体机，特意买的hp的。有linux驱动的
<Kandu> wzlxx: 哦，看錯了，我看成 魔獸世界了
<Kandu> wzlxx: 發錯
<gebjgd> ner
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 魔兽争霸1？
<Kandu> nerver: 哦，看錯了，我看成 魔獸世界了
<wzlxx> Kandu: 不是我说的～
<nerver> Kandu： 魔兽世界肯定玩不了
<debianer> debian仿真终端里的汉字是用什么字体？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 你用什麼客戶端，這麼傻
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 你老了
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 眼神真差劲
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 尚能饭否？
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 你擦
<philos> gebjgd: 好的谢谢你, 我记得那个有苹果机的驱动应该也有linux的. 而且还要考虑设置网络打印的问题, 家里其他三台笔记本都是win7. 主要是觉得xp运行起来很不流畅, 加了内存还是那样. 是不是带的外设太多了.
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 你猜
<Kandu> gebjgd: xchat
<gebjgd> philos<<< 我的老机器正在看pps
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 我看你的那么多的<<<<<<<符号我都眼花了～
<Kandu> gebjgd: 猜對沒？
<reiv> wzlxx: (desktop-save-mode 1) (setq-default desktop-save t) (setq-default desktop-load-locked-desktop t)
<nerver> gebjgd： 看pps？
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 对了
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 恩
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我就知道 xchat 有這個傻功能
<nerver> gebjgd： 可以看pps的？怎么看
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 乐阿
<gebjgd> nerver<<< aur里有
<nerver> gebjgd： 什么东东
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你是arch用户么？
<nerver> gebjgd： 是
<gebjgd> nerver<<< arch linux wiki -> aur
<nerver> gebjgd： 什么名字，那个包
<wzlxx> reiv: 对，这个功能我一直没有用上～我想把会话文件保存到一个文件夹里，不行，只能保存到家目录里，但是即使这样还是每次启动都会说有进程占用～
<gebjgd> nerver<<< yaourt搜
<nerver> gebjgd： 就叫pps？
<debianer> fcitx老是留下一个阴影部分阿，不爽，能否去掉
<philos> gebjgd: 我那个老机跑个pps什么的要卡死人了, 现在纯粹当作打印机和扫描仪的驱动器来用... 不知道换个系统会不会有改观
<gebjgd> philos<<< linux下的pps很流畅
<nerver> gebjgd： 不会是wine吧？
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你平常用win的吧
<nerver> gebjgd： totem-pps插件？
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 好好关注下linux的软件
<gebjgd> nerver<<< pps出了linux版本了
<philos> gebjgd: U10.10的这个配置会比xp跑的流畅么
<gebjgd> philos<<< 不会
<nerver> <gebjgd>。。。。。。。真没注意
<gebjgd> philos<<< 要用轻量级的桌面
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox—windows2003连接u盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309643&p=2156608#p2156608 用virtualbox安装了windows２００３,插入Ｕ盘后，右下角有Ｕ盘显示，但我的电脑里却没有Ｕ盘图标，请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzzyf — 2010-12-13 20:21
<philos> gebjgd: 那有什么推荐?
<gebjgd> philos<<< openbox
<gebjgd> phil
<mofaph> wzlxx: 我跟你一样都有这个问题。desktop 没有启动都警告说 pid 冲突……
<nerver> gebjgd： 我靠，真有
<wzlxx> mofaph: 嗯，是这个问题
<mofaph> wzlxx: 你的也是这个问题吧？似乎没有解决的办法。
<philos> gebjgd: 好, 我先下一个在虚拟机里试试看
<nerver> gebjgd： 这个真没注意，没想过pps，在linux下，平时还是进linux多，win基本工作才用
<wzlxx> mofaph: 我的也是，没有解决，我现在没有用那个功能，不知道怎么回事…
 * CyrusYzGTt 國家昏亂有忠臣，六親不和有孝慈
<mofaph> wzlxx: 我现在在使用这个功能，不过每次都很烦人地输入确认
<wzlxx> mofaph: 呵呵～你用tabbar了吗？
<wzlxx> h
<mofaph> wzlxx: 用啊，同样也有问题……
<wzlxx> mofaph: 也是我说的那个问题？
<mofaph> wzlxx: 什么问题？
<flh> 请教： rsync -avz --delete -e ssh 192.168.1.111:/home/flh/serVER  /home/flh/bbb 备份到了当前电脑
<wzlxx> mofaph: client启动的时候左上角的箭头乱码？
<flh> pfc: 我想备份到远程电脑上的某个目录内
<flh> 请教： rsync -avz --delete -e ssh 192.168.1.111:/home/flh/serVER  /home/flh/bbb 备份到了当前电脑 我想备份到远程电脑上的某个目录内
<mofaph> wzlxx: 我没有使用 daemon，不过现在我正在开着的没有乱码
<mofaph> wzlxx: 你用 flymake 吗？
<wzlxx> mofaph: 不用DAEMON的话我的也没有问题…
<wzlxx> flymake？
<wzlxx> 没有
<mofaph> wzlxx: 就是自动语法检查的工具，能够支持很多语言。不过目前我不知道怎么配置 Java 的
<nerver> gebjgd： 你太给力了，已经装上了
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 用了快2个月了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 小贱人，你来了，亲一个
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你太落后了
<wzlxx> mofaph: 不知道，没有用过那个…
<san> 怎样查看一个端口是否被电信封？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 还惦着晓娟 呢。
<mofaph> wzlxx: 最近几天我一直在配置 emacs 呢。主要参考 emacser.com 和 emacswiki.org
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 啥？？我在看小說那
<wzlxx> mofaph: 呵呵～
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<nerver> gebjgd： 我太落后了，刚才在宿舍大吼了一声，太高兴了
<mofaph> wzlxx: 你用 org-mode 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ....。。你不要這麼關注我，好嗎？
<wzlxx> mofaph: 用了，不过我还不会写
<nerver> gebjgd： 主要是因为这些公司太善变了，我听说totem的那个pps插件不支持了，还以为pps永远不会搞这个
<iVIM2> 谁用FF4
<mofaph> wzlxx: 我有点讨厌 org-mode，我的好多自定义的按键都里面都无效了
<iVIM2> 谁用FireFox 4
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install --enablerepos=remi firefox4
<boyka> pocoyo: 哈哈。
<boyka> ／list
<boyka> pocoyo: hi
<pocoyo> boyka: 不hi
<mofaph> wzlxx: 如果你解决了 desktop 的那个问题，能不能给我发个邮件告诉我？
<nerver> boyka： 终极斗士吗
<wzlxx> mofaph: 好～
<reiv> wzlxx:  (setq-default desktop-load-locked-desktop t) 有用不？
<wzlxx> reiv: 加上这句吗？
<reiv> wzlxx: 对的
<reiv> wzlxx: 可以用C-h v看看desktop-load-locked-desktop的说明。
<wzlxx> reiv: 好，我看看～
<boyka> pocoyo: hehe
<mofaph> reiv: 你好。setq 和 setq-default 有什么区别？
<owr_> gmail 的过滤转发有人用没呀
<reiv> mofaph: C-h f，然后输入setq-default。
<CyrusYzGTt> mei you
<iTron4> 中国的 for linux 的软件都没有 64 位的。哎。
<iVIM2> 谁用linux
<reiv> 谁用linux？
<gebjgd> iTron4<<< fcitx
<nerver> iTron4： pps for linux 有64 位的
 * reiv 用的是Gentoo，才没用Linux呢。
<Warm_HUG> 100
<Warm_HUG> 99
<nerver> gebjgd： 那看来wps for linux也有戏，看来以后得时时关注
<iVIM2> reiv: 你用的Gentoo不是Linux么
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 没必要
<nerver> iVIM2： 什么是linux
<gebjgd> nerver<<< libreoffice + tex够了
<reiv> Linux是什么呀，我真的不知道。
<wzlxx> 还是没有解决
<Colin-shzsc> 如果要出 wps for linux 那我宁可它是 wine 的也不要 java 的
<sans> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B
<nerver> gebjgd： 没用过，只用过openoffice和abiword
<Colin-shzsc> 要它只是M$格式的兼容问题
<mofaph> reiv: linux 是一个操作系统内核，采用宏内核的结构设计
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 试试看tex
<Colin-shzsc> 自己做文档当然可以用tex
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你会爱上它的
<nerver> gebjgd： 兼容word
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 输出文件是pdf
<nerver> gebjgd： oo也可以啊
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 爬下墙，把这个里页面说的音频拿回来听听 http://jandan.net/2010/06/22/music-of-the-sun.html
<iVIM2> nerver: tex比较专业
<gebjgd> nerver<<< oo和tex不是一个档次的
<nerver> iVIM2： 哦，我去看看去
<iVIM2> nerver: 写《The Art Of Computer Programming》的作者发明的
<Colin-shzsc> 但只要好好把preamble给弄好真正剩下的就只是思考具体内容和打字的功夫了
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 翻墙还有找人代翻的，哈哈，话说我也不会
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 听过了
<mofaph> iVIM2: 就是 Donald Knuth 了，中文名是 高德纳
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 什么效果？发给俺听听
<iVIM2> mofaph: 恩，我名字一下子忘了
<iVIM2> mofaph: 好像是印度人
<Warm_HUG> nerver: 没梯子，没办法
<iVIM2> mofaph: 记不清了
<mofaph> iVIM2: 是美国人，现在住在 斯坦福大学 里
<hoxily> 请问DOS命令行简介之类的书，有哪些比较易懂易学的？
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 我也想要梯子，呵呵
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 不能下载
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 什么文件，这么像听
<mofaph> iVIM2: 我经常到他的主页看看呢
<void1> hoxily: dos有help命令
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 点开，本地缓存不就有了
<mofaph> 不知道有没有人安装好 Knuth 的 color-mode 呢？
<iVIM2> mofaph: 我去查下，那怎么会和印度有关呢，反正我有这种印象
<RavenChan> cfy, cfy cfy
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< where？
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: flash的，一般就去 /tmp找
<iVIM2> mofaph: 我完全记错了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 没有
<hoxily> void1:  如果连help给出的命令也看不懂怎么办？
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 算了，等vps开了，自己爬吧
<void1> hoxily: 找个windows，命令提示符下用help，中文的
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 给力
<mofaph> iVIM2: Knuth 是当今最杰出的计算机科学家了
<Warm_HUG> nerver: 你那是啥悲剧客户端？都不高亮的
<nerver> xchat，没设置
<Warm_HUG> .
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 那我设置下去
<wzlxx> mofaph: reiv :解决了那个会话问题～
<wzlxx> 呵呵～
<Colin-shzsc> 不知道我的empathy会不会在irc上有啥奇怪的问题
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 是你的客户端悲剧
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 因为他用了中文的冒号
<wzlxx> (require 'session)
<wzlxx> (add-hook 'after-init-hook 'session-initialize)
<wzlxx> (load "desktop")
<wzlxx> (setq desktop-path '("~/.emacs.d/session/"))
<iTron4> nerver: 哦？没看见。
<wzlxx> (desktop-save-mode t)
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 你该换客户端了
<mofaph> wzlxx: how?
<wzlxx> mofaph: 看上面配置
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 试试看高亮了没
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 失败了
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 难道要重启xchat
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 怀疑过，不过盯着冒号看半天，没发现区别
<iTron4> nerver: 官方没有吧。
<Warm_HUG> nerver: 还没
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 不是你的问题
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 笨
<Warm_HUG> irssi这么别具么
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 是他的问题
<nerver> gebjgd： 的确
<mofaph> 不会吧？之前我跟你的是一模一样的配置……
<mofaph> (require 'session)
<mofaph> (setq session-save-file
<mofaph> 	  (concat emacs-private-dir ".session"))
<mofaph> (add-hook 'after-init-hook 'session-initialize)
<nerver> gebjgd： xchat没用多长时间，没摸透
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 什么高亮
<hello_> 我还是第一次上所谓的irc
<mofaph> (load "desktop")
<mofaph> ; 设置保存 .emacs.desktop 的目录
<mofaph> (setq desktop-dirname emacs-private-dir)
<mofaph> ; 搜索 .emacs.desktop 的目录列表
<hello_> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<mofaph> (setq desktop-path (cons emacs-private-dir ()))
<mofaph> (desktop-save-mode 1)
<mofaph> (setq-default desktop-load-locked-desktop t)
<^k^> mofaph:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> mofaph: 杯具
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 别人讲你时候那个黄黄的颜色
<happyaron> 今天竟然又过百了。
<happyaron> 预告下，周末可能有人来讲嵌入式。
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: irssi有阿
<happyaron> 还没确定。
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: irssi怎么悲剧了
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 是nerver的中文全角冒号作恶
<Warm_HUG> nerver: 配合下
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 难道不是用Tab自动补全的么
<gebjgd> iVIM2<<< 你还没明白
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 那家伙tab出来的不是: 而是：
<mofaph> 我是被警告了么？我不是有意的，emacs粘贴太快了……
<nerver> Warm_HUG： 我悲剧了，我改去
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 改什么
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2：懂了没？
<ofan> mofaph: 没irssi智能，贴多行会有提示
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 他们看不到，是他们的客户端柴
<tenzu> ??
<Wmpotato> ....
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 关你毛事
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: irssi不认中文冒号
<nerver> gebjgd: 好了没
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 不可能啊
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 我一直看到的
<tenzu> : ：
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你个笨
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: ：：：：:::::这不中英文都行么
<nerver> gebjgd: 额
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你搞的神马字体？
<gebjgd> tenzu<<< 是irssi的hilight不识别中文冒号
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: C-K和xterm冲突
<Warm_HUG> tenzu：你感觉怎么样？还黄黄的么？
<mofaph> ofan: 但是方便啊……
<nerver> gebjgd: 来，教教我，怎么高亮
<gebjgd> nerver<<< xchat默认高亮
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 听不懂的说...
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你什么都不用管。不是你的问题
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不是有自己id就hilight么，跟冒号有神马关系
<nerver> gebjgd: 为啥我不是
<gebjgd> tenzu<<< 等
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 一样hilight了
<mofaph> 我有个问题。水木社区是不是不开放注册了？
<gebjgd> tenzu： 高亮了么
<gebjgd> tenzu： 高亮了么
<gebjgd> tenzu： 高亮了么
 * reiv quit
<Warm_HUG> tenzu：那就是我的irssi太瞎眼了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG： 高亮了么？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG： 高亮了么？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG： 高亮了么？
<nerver> gebjgd: 哦，就自己不是，别人斗士
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 所以我无法粘贴多行
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 看来就我悲剧
<Wmpotato> gebjgd, 你flood了》。。
<gebjgd> nerver： 。。。。你个笨
<nerver> gebjgd: 我以为我的问题
<ofan> 挂着vpn访问web twitter都能链接重置~~~~
<gebjgd> nerver： 高亮是你自己这端的事情。
<tenzu> gebjgd: Warm_HUG http://s2.kimag.es/view/26282315.png
<gebjgd> nerver： 客户端的功能
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG： 你的问题了
<nerver> gebjgd: 那是谁的问题，warm的吗？
<Warm_HUG> 可能我乱插了东西上来
<gebjgd> tenzu： 好蒙
<gebjgd> ner
<gebjgd> nerver： 对
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你rp大大的坏了
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 全角冒号我的irssi也不支持好像
<nerver> gebjgd: 新手很容易被忽悠啊
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 小白
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没觉得
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 你插了什么上来么？
<gebjgd> tenzu<<< 字体傻大傻大的。。
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 什么插阿？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 看着省劲噻
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 插件，我插了notify 和beep
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: T_T
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 我好像什么插件都没装
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我就用了个notify.pl，平时不带耳机，听不到beep
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 呃
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 看来以后有空还是自己写一个客户端
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助，Vmware下ubuntu的屏幕怎么最大化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309657&p=2156714#p2156714 就算F11把Vmware全屏了，ubuntu的屏幕还是只是占了中间一小块..周围一圈都是黑的 怎么使ubuntu的屏幕最大化？能占满整个屏幕 统计信息: 发表于 由 pcs007 — 2010-12-13 21:12
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 话说那beep不支持自定的声音
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 拜大牛
<nerver> Warm_HUG: beep是啥
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 不会写阿，查资料
<Warm_HUG> nerver: 一个irssi插件，接到信息会bia～的一声
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 我首先看看别人怎么写bot的
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我记得最早看到的攻略支持的啊，那人改成狗叫的
<nerver> xchat可以开语音的吗？怎么开
<cfy> xiangfu: sorry,i don't use win now:)
<cfy> xiangfu: only gentooXD
<hello_> 你们发的什么啊
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 嗯，某人真实够坏的。
<xiangfu> cfy: it's ok. I upload them to my BLOG.
<hello_> 有人认识我么？
<cfy> roylez: 表示无鸭梨，呵呵
<hello_> 我第一次登录这个玩意
<nerver> Warm_HUG: irssi和xchat有啥区别，我去试试去
<Warm_HUG> hello_: 去调戏bot吧
<cfy> xiangfu: :),going to visit your blog
<Warm_HUG> nerver: irssi是你的X挂掉后仍然可用的irc客户端
<cfy> roylez: 还在公司阿。。。
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< x
<nerver> Warm_HUG: 看了一下简介，The client of the future！好给力啊
<cfy> xiangfu: 可以在tty下显示中文了？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< x挂了，基本也就完了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 一堆东西在x上
<xiangfu> cfy: yes. fbterm
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 没有X的生活，也可以很满足！
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 不可能
<Warm_HUG> cfy: fbterm会满足你的
<nerver> gebjgd: 好像口才特别好，基本上没人说的赢他呢。拜
<hello_> nick hi
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: fbterm+ucimf+zgv+fbi+w3m+你的编辑器，一切ok了
<cfy> xiangfu: 不错。不过最近没空玩了。sigh....
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 不够。gimp webqq
<xiangfu> cfy: 而且刚刚有人把 emacs 移植上去了. :)
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 看来你的需求还真旺盛
<mofaph> 在 console 里的干扰小，其实我比较喜欢在 console 下鼓捣的
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 相当的旺盛
<Warm_HUG> mofaph: +1
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 12个systemtray
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 一般16个窗口
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 你丫不会在用那个e17？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 我丫没用e17
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 我丫用tint2
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 听不懂了，拜下
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< google -> tint2
<nerver> Warm_HUG: 面板吗
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< e17不能满足我
<nerver> gebjgd: 面板
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 图标太大
<Warm_HUG> nerver: ？
<nerver> Warm_HUG: tint2=面板
<nerver> gebjgd: e17下的gtk程序灰头土脸的
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 不咋地。不喜欢
<nerver> gebjgd: 什么东东
<nerver> gebjgd: tint2吗
<tony7day> 郁闷了 手机上的wirelessIRC竟然不支持中文……
<happyaron> tony7day: jmirc
<tony7day> 也是手机上用的吗？
<Warm_HUG> 寂寞irc+1
<gebjgd> nerver<<< e17
<nerver> gebjgd: 挺好看的，原生程序
<tony7day> 恩恩 搜到了，我试试这个。
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 图标过大。你放10个在那个面板上试试看
<nerver> gebjgd: 而且叶挺快的
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 你是啥+tint2？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< openbox
<nerver> gebjgd: 图标可以改大小吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 本人新手 最近刚把ubuntu10.10装上 可是我一点都不会用啊 谁教教我啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=309660&p=2156744#p2156744 统计信息: 发表于 由 za163456 — 2010-12-13 21:24
<nerver> gebjgd: 而且可以放桌面上
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 那你用吧
<Wmpotato> e17边框很废.
<nerver> gebjgd: 这不是问题，关键是其他程序不能入眼
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你用了再来推销
<nerver> gebjgd: 我也是ob+tint2
<gebjgd> nerver<<< 你没用就不要推销
<nerver> gebjgd: 说不过你。拜
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: MaskRay写过bot,我改天问问他
<Wmpotato> wmaker有人用吗？
<Wmpotato> 这个是我对Lin的最初印象
<Colin-shzsc> freenode 换用 7000 端口并钩上 SSL 是不是就加密了？
<cfy> xiangfu: 难道你在nn的键盘上都贴了膜？
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 你已经ssl了。
<cfy> RavenChan: hi
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么样了？
<Guest65462> 有北京的么？
<Xzheteng> yc
<nerver> Guest65462: 不是
<Guest65462> hi 大家好 我是新人  来报道的
<debianer> 请问谁用过openweblog?
<Guest65462> blog？
<Guest65462> wordpress 很多人用啊
<debianer> gebjgd: openweblog你用过吗
<wx85105157> sudo cat /var/log/apt/* | grep -i warning    这个命令什么意思呢？
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 没有blog
<Bigfatcatlove124> 小弟我问下问题！只能控制设备是Linux的什么技术？就像数据化控制
<xiangfu> cfy: 没有。这个是新的。
<Wmpotato> wx85105157, 找出有warning的log
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦。
<Guest65462> 大家用mysql客户端么？
<wx85105157> Wmpotato: 然后呢？
<Guest65462> 给推荐个啊
<Wmpotato> wx85105157, 木有然后啊，就找下
<wx85105157> Wmpotato:  阿。。。   那我程序运行有错误。。。执行这个命令错误就没了诶。。。
<Wmpotato> wx85105157, 不会的，这里的cat和grep命令都没有对文件进行更改。应该是其他的原因
<wx85105157> Wmpotato: 那是为什么呢。。。不得其解。。
<wx85105157> Wmpotato: 不过还是谢谢你了～
<Warm_HUG> irssi可以这样使用ssl连接freenode /server add -auto -ssl -network freenode irc.freenode.net 7000 这样做一次，下次连接freenode就默认 ssl连接了
<Wmpotato> wx85105157, http://fanqiang.chinaunix.net/a1/b5/20020315/080200138.html
<wx85105157> Wmpotato: 额。
<Wmpotato> wx85105157, 给你个grep的教程
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 写配置文件啊。
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 这多费劲
<Laid_To_Rest> 请教各位linux下都用什么c 语言的IDE啊
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<mofaph> Laid_To_Rest: emacs
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 不会写，不懂格式。并且还死不要命的不会google
<Laid_To_Rest> 有人能给点意见吗？
<ofan> Laid_To_Rest: codeblocks
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 有文档不?
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 基于主席的改就行
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 蓉蓉给个链接吧
<RavenChan> cfy, debian的软件老的令人发指啊= =
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 主席给删了。
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<happyaron> RavenChan: unstable
<cfy> RavenChan: 没办法。gentoo不能用。。。
<Wmpotato> RavenChan, testing的不老
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 我找他抢去
<cfy> happyaron: 有没有感谢open source的感谢信？
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<chris___1> how to add a common user who can use sudo under backtrack ?
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: `visudo` as root
<RavenChan> cfy, 不让gentoo?话说可以用了来的
<chris___1> alvin_rxg: and i want to creat that account s shell and home direction ? with useradd or adduser to auto mkdir home dir and other work ?
<ttylinux_> 我就奇怪，今天晚上怎么这么少人。原来，我进错地方了。
<cfy> RavenChan: gentoo没有iptables
<ttylinux_> #ubuntu-zh.
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: yeah, first add user by useradd or adduser, then u can edit `visudo`
<Wmpotato> cao, Debian频道里900+人..
<Wmpotato> #ubuntu 1400+
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1400 in Launchpad Translations "Visiting a non-existing template for a product gets me a system error" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么会没有？
<cfy> RavenChan:
<cfy> RavenChan: 没内核模块。
<RavenChan> cfy, 内核不然自己编译么
<cfy> RavenChan: 不能，除了内核，其他都可以改
<RavenChan> cfy, 那你就编译一个内核模块
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦？貌似不行的。
<cfy> 内核模块加载那块估计都被控制了。
<cfy> 我连时间都不能改
<RavenChan> cfy, 时间当然不能改
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯？为啥？
<RavenChan> cfy, 因为是虚拟机
<cfy> 哦。
<wzlxx> mofaph: 我不用那个功能了～那个很影响速度，我宁愿再次打开～
<chris___1> alvin_rxg: i typed visudo, and the default editor is nano, how to write and store then quit ?
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: nano... ctrl+x ?
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: see the hints below the nano window
<ofan> 有搞py的没？ 要生成[(10,10),(10,9),(9,9),(9,8)....(1,1)]这样的list怎么写？
<tony7day> 呃 怎样查看一个IRC有那些频道啊……
<mofaph> wzlxx: desktop 的功能吗？
<chris___1> ??
<happyaron> tony7day: /list
<tony7day> 非常感谢……刚刚查到 不应该麻烦大家的=。=||
<ZhangNing> 我想问问大家在终端里输入love会怎么样阿
<ZhangNing> 为什么我这提示没有游戏阿
<mofaph> ZhangNing: command not found ...
<Colin-shzsc> ZhangNing: 程序“love”尚未安装。
<happyaron> make: *** No rule to make target `love'.  Stop.
<nerver> ZhangNing: 需要的依赖未满足
<ZhangNing> 我找不到粘贴代码的页面了
<ZhangNing> user@user-laptop:~$ love
<ZhangNing> This is LOVE 0.5.0 (Salted Nuts).
<ZhangNing> INIT love.filesystem [PhysFS]
<ZhangNing> INIT love.graphics [OpenGL/DevIL/FreeType]
<ZhangNing> INIT love.audio [SDL_mixer]
<ZhangNing> there is no soundcard
<^k^> ZhangNing:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<pocoyo> love
<ofan> 直接Connection Reset
<ofan> ZhangNing: 你要吓死我哦~
<ZhangNing> 我忘了粘贴代码的页面了……
<ZhangNing> 不好意思阿
<ZhangNing> http://s2.kimag.es/view/70668965.png
<hello1> /help
<hello1> //help
<Laid_To_Rest> int main(int argc,char *argv[]) 在wiki上面看到这段代码，问一下，main函数怎么可以有返回值呢？
<ZhangNing> 我想知道这个游戏怎么玩
<ofan> Laid_To_Rest: - -
<Laid_To_Rest> 有人可以解释一下吧
<ofan> Laid_To_Rest: 围观你~
<Laid_To_Rest> 围观要收钱的
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: 这个可以有
<Laid_To_Rest> c语言唉
<ofan> Laid_To_Rest: 大学僧？
<Laid_To_Rest> 大二
<Laid_To_Rest> 可以有吗？
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: 有返回值，ls ; echo $?
<Laid_To_Rest> 大侠们给个解释啊
<hello1> whois ofan
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: ls fdkaf ; echo $?
<ofan> hello1: ofan is not available
<ishagua> :'( 怎么知道我安装养鱼飞雪特效成功了阿？
<ishagua> :'( 怎么知道我安装养鱼飞雪特效成功了阿？
<ishagua> :'( 怎么知道我安装养鱼飞雪特效成功了阿？
<hello1> 养鱼飞雪?
<Laid_To_Rest> ls fdkaf ; echo $?神马意思？
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: 你在terminal 里输入一下就知道了。
<ishagua> :'(  大概 就是这个意思 :'(
<ishagua> 输入什么阿
<cfy> ishagua: - -!
<cfy> ishagua: 你在干啥？
<Laid_To_Rest> 我试试
<hello1> nick /help
<cfy> 还有9min....
<hello1> hah
<cfy> 坚持住网络。
<hao> 我改名字啦
<Laid_To_Rest> ls: 无法访问 fdkaf: 没有那个文件或目录
<Laid_To_Rest> 2
<hao> 挺好玩的
<ishagua> 在弄那个特效
<ishagua> 飞雪特效
<Colin-shzsc> /whois hao
<cfy> ishagua: 最近忙啥呢？
<Laid_To_Rest> 这是什么情况？
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: ls 没有找到那个文件，给你返回了 2
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: ls ; echo $?
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: 成功退出 返回 0
<Laid_To_Rest> 给我这个命令干什么？
<mm_> ^k^
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: you have a lot of things to learn :)
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: 两种情况，一种正常返回 0 ，一种没有找到文件返回 2
<Laid_To_Rest> 是的
<ofan> Laid_To_Rest: 是不是看的谭xx的书
<Laid_To_Rest> 但是我问的是c语言的问题啊
<void1> 顶谭浩强
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: 参考资料：ISO/IEC 9899:1999 (E) Programming languages — C 5.1.2.2.1 Program startup
<Laid_To_Rest> 差不多
<pocoyo> cfy: 要泡MM？
<Laid_To_Rest> 玩单片机也不少时间了，一直都没有见到过这样的语句
<xiangfu> 编译器会在 你的 main() 前后加上一段小程序。main  的返回值就是传给这个小程序。让操作系统知道你的程序是否是正常退出。
<hao> 都这么晚了 你们还不睡啊
<zhousm> 不晓得用Linux的MM多不多
<hao> 肯定很少啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 没阿
<zhousm> 11点准时断电
<cfy> 再坚持1分钟。。。。
<cfy> 我的电影。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 咱是11点半
<Laid_To_Rest> 这样啊
<ofan> Laid_To_Rest: 学校里都是老掉牙的东西
<hao> 嘿嘿 是在学习啊。 貌似很多是学生撒
<mza_> 晚上谁看球？
<cfy> 40seconds
<Laid_To_Rest> 我还能怎么办
<hao> 那个学校呢？
<hao> 还断电啊
<Laid_To_Rest> 不好意思讲的
<Laid_To_Rest> 二二的学校
<hao> 是安徽的么？
<hao> 我是安徽的
<zhousm> 湖南的咧
<Laid_To_Rest> 安徽宣城的
<hao> 我靠 有安徽老乡啊
<Laid_To_Rest> 安徽v5
<hao> 新会新会啊
<Laid_To_Rest> 你神马地方的？
<hao> 我逗已经工作了。去年刚毕业的
<iGnome> 整治网络色情交流会召开 刘云山发表讲话
<pocoyo> cfy: 该泡泡。
<Laid_To_Rest> 我大二。。。
<hao> 只有学生才有这么多闲功夫折腾 linux 系统
<mza_> 现在小姐都是失足妇女了
 * zhousm 晕倒
<xiangfu> Laid_To_Rest: printf "int main(){return 0;}" > main.c ; gcc main.c ; objdump -t a.out
<ofan> hao: 还有职业的
 * Colin-shzsc 喷饭
<ofan> 半职业的..
<hao> web开发的
<Laid_To_Rest> 我用的是anjuda IDE
<hao> 不说了，准备睡觉奥 明天还得上班 杯具
<Laid_To_Rest> 晚安
<happyaron> 有职业的xx叔叔，哈哈
<zhousm> xchat里的这根红线是什么意思啊
<pocoyo> zhousm: 细细的红线
<zhousm> ??
<zhousm> 嗯 对
<zhousm> 横着的
<zhousm> pocoyo,
<pocoyo> zhousm: 不知道
<void1> zhousm: 窗口失去焦点前显示的最后一句话
<zhousm> 呵呵
<zhousm> 焦点是什么啊
<zhousm> 呵呵  该睡觉了
<smallsao> 第一个
<smallsao> 电影票好吗？
<ishagua> :-*  安装好了
<Gann> 都在吗
<Gann> 出来聊会
<Gann> 各位老朋友
<chendy> 碎较了
<ny_u> 呃。。。怎么删除旧的内核版本？
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?author_id=220299&sr=posts .
<pocoyo> Destine: 蓉蓉呢。
<ny_u> 怎么删除旧的内核版本？
<wx85105157> ny_u: sudo apt-get remove
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i82169 ...... ...... ...... ......
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不行就干掉吧。
<ny_u> sudo apt-get remove 就行了么？后面还跟什么么？
<chris___1> which software is notify-send in ubuntu ?
<alvin_rxg> btw. 有谁去围观过那些讨论 linux 的 qq群 ？
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: libnotify
<Destine> pocoyo, 他在呢。
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: `dpkg -L libnotify | grep bin`
<chris___1> alvin_rxg: i can not find it in backtrack. does it correct?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 用qq时加过一些qq群
<void1> 讨论linux的qq群就是传说中的纸上谈兵？
<alvin_rxg> chris___1: http://is.gd/iFO5s  it's package libnotify-bin
<chris___1> alvin_rxg: not installed
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libnotify
<wx85105157> ny_u: 跟上内核版本
<ofan> linux的也不算很多
<chris___1> alvin_rxg: thx
<wx85105157> ny_u: 这个在google上搜下  很多
<alvin_rxg> ofan: ._.
<ny_u> ok。 我试试
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我在想，那些地方是不是都是以刷 表情 为主的？
<ny_u> aptitude不是自带的命令么？
<ofan> void1: 不是
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 无敌的能刷... 刷到我qq都卡的不行
<alvin_rxg> ofan: ... 果然还是刷出来的……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 群邮件也是一堆一堆的.. 基本就等于娱乐群
<mengeek> 呵呵 中国用irc现在很少了
<richard_ma> 咱这有没有用gae搭建过twitter api的？
<mengeek> o
<Colin-shzsc> qq就是个娱乐工具
<wx85105157> alvin_rxg: 都是在刷图。。
 * MeaCulpa 求公司fire不得，痛苦ing
<flh> ok
<alvin_rxg> xD
<MeaCulpa> QQ走udp协议的，是个网游，和IM不是一个级别的吧
 * MeaCulpa 试用期都被要求呆一个月...不讲理
<flh> colinux 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 试用期你可以随时离开的
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: 人家不给你办手续
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: http://is.gd/iFQeJ
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 他没签合同
<MeaCulpa> 我是签了合同，合同规定试用期，我想走人，但是单位不理睬我，拖我过试用期
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 那你去问问律师
<void1> MeaCulpa: 那你现在到底在哪里啊？
<MeaCulpa> void1: HP
<MeaCulpa> HP 名声不好，但是我没想到这样也会...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 你自己小心把，哈哈
<void1> MeaCulpa: 进HP之后还没过试用期？
<MeaCulpa> void1: yes
<MeaCulpa> void1: 但是经理不理睬我的终止试用期要求...我在出差...
<void1> MeaCulpa: 那么短时间就走了啊
<void1> 那总要出差回来之后再走吧...
<MeaCulpa> void1: 干不动，没钱了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 出差三个月呢
<MeaCulpa> void1: 飞回来很方便啊，北京->上海
<void1> MeaCulpa: HP之前是什么公司？
<MeaCulpa> 出差到没钱了
<MeaCulpa> void1: ...你查户口啊
<void1> MeaCulpa: 随便问问
<MeaCulpa> 出差要第三个月才能拿到第一个月的钱
<void1> 出差一半走了，公司没办法对客户交代的吧
<MeaCulpa> 有点难以为继了，被老婆勒令回家
<MeaCulpa> 客户是自己的sales,换一个人无妨
<MeaCulpa> 但是也要遵守老子签署的劳动合同啊
<MeaCulpa> 要是我家人身体不好，我是不是也要等经理同意才能回来...
<mausetot> MeaCulpa: 不是
<MeaCulpa> mausetot: 不是wot?
<mausetot> MeaCulpa: 不是
<void1> 哎...想到中国的做事方式，就又没劲了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 外国公司
<MeaCulpa> void1: 某新加坡公司，呵呵
<Gann> 把ERC的配置单独放到.ercrc.el里，结果erc没办法自动启动了
<void1> 中国的人
<mausetot> 敏感词的人
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/bmAlc.jpg
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你同学在那里买的wii?
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 北京
<ishagua> 我睡觉了  O:-)
<wx85105157> 求救
<wx85105157> 关于无线网卡
<knownbad> gebjgd: 应该不是正版，中国代理只有ique但网站上没看到wii只有ds.
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< dunno
<knownbad> yes, you have to know.  i insist!
<knownbad> wx85105157: lspci 或是 lsusb，找着你的无线卡后搜索下有没linux驱动软件。
<wx85105157> 问题很奇怪
<knownbad> 再有问题问 gebjgd.
<wx85105157> knownbad: 用网线连路由更新语言驱动后  无线不能上网
<wx85105157> knownbad: 换两个版本的驱动还是一样   BC的
<knownbad> 有些基本讯息你得先说下，例如版本。
<wx85105157> knownbad: 后来google到说是win下关闭无线网卡会造成这样。
<wx85105157> knownbad: 好的  我马上查了发给你
<knownbad> 不知，要不是无限切换开关或是bios.
<knownbad> 如是笔记本电脑该有热键切换。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< that is non of my business
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< i do really wanna know
<knownbad> 看看无线的led有没亮。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< i do not really wanna know
<knownbad> gebjgd: you suck then.
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 毫无压力
<knownbad> 呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 不怕鄙视。我是被鄙视大的
<flh> 晚上好
<knownbad> 我就是这么跟我老婆说的。
 * Jagdwurst 鄙视 gebjgd 
<flh> knownbad: 能收到信息不？
 * gebjgd ignore Jagdwurst 
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  00:06 
<knownbad> 没寄家用费，鄙视我，不给老婆花钱，鄙视我。  我跟她说我喜欢被鄙视。。。哈哈
<wx85105157>  来了
<knownbad> flh: 有。
<flh> knownbad: 用上了colinux
<wx85105157> knownbad: 把查看硬件软件的名字给我再发下
<knownbad> 能上就是福。
<flh> knownbad: 是win7上的colinux,以前弄不了
<knownbad> flh: 要感谢党。
<flh> knownbad: 什么呀？
<knownbad> 以前是党不让你上的。
 * knownbad bs
<flh> 我来了个把月了
<ken> 两个 Linux 可以公用 一个 /tmp  交换区么？
<ken> -_-
<wx85105157> k knownbad: 能把查看硬件软件的名字给我再发下么？
<flh> 可以
<ken> 不会有问题吧？
 * knownbad 胡说一番而已
<flh> 可以共用一个tmp分区
<ken> flh,  交换区呢？
<knownbad> wx85105157: 什么软件？
<mausetot> knownbad: 不知道
<flh> ken: 是的，我多系统一直这样用
<ken> flh,  /tmp 和虚拟交换区 都可以？ 那这样太好咯
<ken> 我等下去装 opensuse
<ken> :))
<flh> 就是swap分区啊
<Colin-shzsc> 估计大多数人也不需考虑休眠的问题吧
<mausetot> Colin-shzsc: 嗯
<flh> 就是swap分区啊，有时我多不要，因为内存大
<knownbad> wx85105157: 等等也问别人，我得工作着。
<ken> flh, 额，我只有两GB，还是弄一个保险
<ken> ：D
<wx85105157> knownbad: 哦
<ken> 哇，天杀的...
<ken> chmod -v 777 -R /
<Colin-shzsc> 个人觉得如果需要休眠可能共用swap会有问题
<ken> -_-
<ken> Colin-shzsc,  硬盘休眠不会吧？ 我CPU 只是支持 挂起到硬盘
<ken> :)
<ken> 刚不 小心  chmod -v 777 -R \/
<ken> 了
<ken> lol
<ken> 还好
 * gebjgd 呐喊 “不行了~~~”
<knownbad> 老婆说的？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我说的
<knownbad> 给她两巴掌
<knownbad> 给自个两巴掌
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 给她写论文呢
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 马勒戈壁的，太难了
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 活活看不懂
<ken> 。。。。
 * knownbad essay 最虚了
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 正在看桥社
<flh> gebjgd: win7上也能玩colinux
<knownbad> 我看要是叫老婆去上学也是我遭殃了。
<gebjgd> flh<<< 早就知道了
<gebjgd> flh<<< x
<gebjgd> flh<<< x64不行
<flh> gebjgd: 我是不小心才知道的
<gebjgd> flh<<< 你过时了
<flh> gebjgd: 我是晚上才，把以前的系统搬出来用，现在就在colinux上
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 原来高更有个16岁的大溪岛老婆
<knownbad> 那里？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 还为她老婆画了侧卧的裸像
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< Gauguin
<knownbad> 有个朋友娶了个18岁越南姑娘回美国。
<gebjgd> kno
<flh> ls
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 太黑
<flh> time
<flh> ls
<knownbad> 不知他精竟人亡没。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< Gauguin Manao Tupapau
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 至于么
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 越南女孩不好看
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 一股浓烈的乡土气息
<knownbad> 你老婆搞艺术的？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 作为华人来说，最值得称颂的就是娶个红里透白的金发美女
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 是
<knownbad> 还好，越南蛮现代了。  只农家。  跟国内一样。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我不喜欢，太黑
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我有种族歧视
<knownbad> 是吗？  那你该换妻了吧？
<mausetot> knownbad: 嗯
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 看到黑人就没性欲
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 换毛阿
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我老婆够白
<gebjgd> mausetot<<< 你有越南老婆？
<mausetot> gebjgd: 没有
<gebjgd> mausetot<<< 如此感同身受
<mausetot> gebjgd: :D
<knownbad> 我只要别太黑就可以，要不晚上看不见。  隐形了。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 对，晚上一照相。你搂的是空气
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 是浮云
<knownbad> 不，是只看见牙齿。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 错了，有2排白牙的浮云
<knownbad> 你慢了点。
 * gebjgd 吐
<knownbad> 有当神的感觉。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 为啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 因为腾云驾雾？
<knownbad> 你不是说云吗？
<knownbad> 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 因为腾云驾雾？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< XD
<knownbad> 什么都可以要，就不要搞艺术的女孩。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 还好
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 学设计的
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 贤美无比阿~~
<knownbad> 会被搞得折寿的。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 不怕
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我胖，她瘦。毫无压力
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我壮，她弱。毫无问题阿
<knownbad> 有过学设计的女友，还是难搞。  又是双鱼座。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 原来德国的桥社搞过真人动物园
<knownbad> 完全是精神上的压力。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 让黑人模特在里面生活。各种生活
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< free sex
<knownbad> nothing is free or for free.
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 扯。乌托邦就是全免费的
<knownbad> you always pay for in someway, somehow.
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< in the next life
<knownbad> 乌托邦的男子性无能女子性饥渴。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< lol
<wx85105157> xiaoyu: lspci 或是 lsusb
<knownbad> 都只能干瞪眼。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 为毛？
<xiaoyu> knownbad: 麻烦你看下这个http://www.uncle.ws/2010/07/windows-disable-linux-wireless/
<^k^> ⇪ title: windows导致Linux无法使用无线网卡 - 麦麦的不老阁
<knownbad> 好像天堂没电视没电脑没肉吃，在那里一世是另总的折磨。
<xiaoyu> knownbad: 跟我现在的状况差不多
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< ifconfig wlan up?
<xiaoyu> gebjgd: 是的   无线驱动安装了
<knownbad> xiaoyu: 你的不太像，升级前无线卡没事的啊。
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 把你的win删了
<knownbad> 哈哈
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 光用linux，你不就没这破事了么
<xiaoyu> 阿   不是我的电脑阿
<knownbad> 你可以重新modprobe下。
<xiaoyu> 我同学的   被我忽悠来体验ubuntu
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 那你直接帮他把win格式化了
<knownbad> 哦，那得加紧点。
<xiaoyu> 等下  我把错误COPY出来
<xiaoyu> ……
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 上个gentoo
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 让他过过瘾
<Jagdwurst> <gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我有种族歧视
<Jagdwurst> <knownbad> 是吗？  那你该换妻了吧？
<Jagdwurst> <mausetot> knownbad: 嗯
<Jagdwurst> <gebjgd> knownbad<<< 看到黑人就没性欲
<Jagdwurst> <gebjgd> knownbad<<< 换毛阿
<knownbad> 你送他上天去？
<Jagdwurst> <gebjgd> knownbad<<< 我老婆够白
<Jagdwurst> <gebjgd> mausetot<<< 你有越南老婆？
<Jagdwurst> <mausetot> gebjgd: 没有
<Jagdwurst> <gebjgd> mausetot<<< 如此感同身受
<^k^> Jagdwurst:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<<< 你没事吧？
<knownbad> 踢死他
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< XD
<wx85105157> b43-phy0 error: fatal DMA error : 0X00000400, 0X00000000, 0X00000000, 0X00000000, 0X00000000, 0X00000000
<knownbad> 得工作了
<xiaoyu> b43-phy0 error: fatal DMA error : 0X00000400, 0X00000000, 0X00000000, 0X00000000, 0X00000000, 0X00000000
<xiaoyu> 这个是进tty1后显示的错误
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 节哀顺便。格式化win才是王道
<xiaoyu> 装的是Broadcom B43 wireless driver驱动
<xiaoyu> gebjgd: 晕。。不是俺的电脑阿。。。。
<Jagdwurst> 简剩b43
<Jagdwurst> 简称
<xiaoyu> gebjgd: 惹毛了他直接删ubuntu了
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 不是你的电脑你慌毛阿
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 不是你老婆。你关心什么？
<mausetot> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> xiaoyu<<< 他爱用不用
<xiaoyu> Jagdwurst: 然后我把这个驱动卸载了   安装broadcom STA无线驱动
<xiaoyu> 还是不行。。。
<Jagdwurst> xiaoyu:  ubuntu 的干活？
<xiaoyu> Jagdwurst: yes
<Jagdwurst> xiaoyu: 高级貨我还没用过，只用过内核的b43, ndiswrapper和openwwf
<Jagdwurst> 好像有点歧义
<xiaoyu> Jagdwurst: 呵呵。。。
<xiaoyu> Network controller		: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Jagdwurst> ..我的是4311
<xiaoyu> 在benchmark 能看到网卡信息
<xiaoyu> 怎么完全卸载无线网卡？
<Jagdwurst> 拆了
<Jagdwurst> mausetot: 你是谁?
<mausetot> Jagdwurst: 我是mausetot
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<<< XD
<Jagdwurst> mausetot: 你是bot?
<mausetot> Jagdwurst: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<Jagdwurst> mausetot: 还算灵敏 xD
<mausetot> Jagdwurst: :D
<bao_> winXP现在很少死机了
<bao_> 不过我用大量的绿色软件
<Pwnna> ew xo
<Pwnna> ew xp
<bao_> 绿色软件还是不错的，大大降低死机平率
<bao_> eww ugly linux desktop
<Pwnna> go windows 7, for everything else, ubuntu
<bao_> most stable windows ever, xp
<Pwnna> too old for production use.
<Pwnna> 32-bit.
<Pwnna> only.
<Jagdwurst> 4.2222.A 路过
<Pwnna> http://ulti.dyndns.org/pillow.png
<bao_> no real 64bit benefit from win7 anyway
<bao_> too many compatiblity problems
<bao__> win7 overated
<Pwnna> don't use old software.
<Pwnna> problem solved.
<Jagdwurst> 好久没敲了，记错了。谁还能记得版本号 4.10.2222.a  当时所谓的最稳定版
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<<< 98
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  01:31 
<puwei> 冒个泡
<puwei> hi bot
<puwei> bot
<puwei> stupid bot
<puwei> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<puwei> !stupid bot
<puwei> !google
<lubotu2> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<puwei> !love
<puwei> !you can't love
<puwei> !c
<puwei> !gcc
<lubotu2> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<puwei> !hi
<puwei> !china
<lubotu2> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<puwei> !ubuntu-cn
<puwei> !ubuntu
<lubotu2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gebjgd> !ubuntusucks
<gebjgd> !suckubuntu
<knownbad> !suckme
<ultimatebuster> lol
<knownbad> lubotu2: you need to learn...
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knownbad> lubotu2: just open your mouth and wait...
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puwei> lubotu2: ....
<puwei> lubotu2:
<knownbad> 奶奶的，忙了一会儿结果没事。
<xiaoyu> sudo rmmod b43    这个命令老是死机阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: pro7 怎样用打印机炸飞机
<Pwnna> lol
<xiaoyu> ——！
<Pwnna> 打印机炸飞机？
<Jagdwurst> Pwnna: 据说美国不允许打印机空运的， 怕里面装炸药
<Pwnna> 是吗？
<Pwnna> 不知道。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<<< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWUrj22pRD0
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWUrj22pRD0
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWUrj22pRD0
<knownbad> 没看懂
<Jagdwurst> 啥
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< Jagdwurst 一位脑残智障羊角疯癫痫症患者环游世界
<knownbad> 这个好。http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2OQjTmCHpE&feature=related
<knownbad> 哦，那可以
<Jagdwurst> 那些淫跳的好傻
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 。。。。。
<knownbad> 淫媒？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKAW96N-Vms&feature=related
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 这才是裸体
<knownbad> 裸体不算什么，要裸而能看。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 你老婆的身材有那个好？
<knownbad> 肉多。。。
<knownbad> 世界末日是可以多撑几天。
<knownbad> 我常跟她说吃肥点好宰了吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 。。。。。
<^k^>  05:04
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 女人还是瘦点好。肉更鲜嫩。口感更好。
<knownbad> 这是不可能的事，年纪>=肉>
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 不羡羊
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 不知道吧？
<knownbad> 不知。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 老瘦男子廋词谓之'饶把火'，妇人少艾者，名为'不羡羊'，小儿呼为'和骨烂'，又通目为'两脚羊'。
<knownbad> 我只是做好吃五花肉的准备。
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 这和香蕉只会变软了一样。
<knownbad> 真后悔年轻时没多玩玩。。。哎
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 有句改过的词是什么来着？
<gebjgd> knownbad<<< 年少不知精珍贵，老来对X空流泪？
<^k^>  05:21
<mausetot> gebjgd: 淫的好湿
<knownbad> 真的以前都是用喷的，现在只有细水长流了。。。
<knownbad> 可能习惯了吧，也不觉的缺点多。
<^k^>  05:38
<^k^>  05:49
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 装个foobnix
<alvin_rxg> no
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< era 视频。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD:   -
<gebjgd> infanati
<gebjgd> foobnix能看视频
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 丁字裤很性感
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 找歌听歌一流利器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 比kugoo厉害多了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< mtv都有
<alvin_rxg> 我老了……很久没找新歌了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 装蒜。。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-14
<debianer> 不爽啊,都出来
<debianer> 我失恋了,都出来啊
<iFvwm> lerosua: 现在irc的挂机的少了。人数正常了
<lerosua> iFvwm: 为啥，城管来清理过？
<iFvwm> lerosua: 之前很多挂机的。
<iFvwm> 我的nick基本在列表的屏幕下面
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你要把nick提高不是很简单的事嘛，前面加个a啊，或者让管理员给你权限啊。
<iFvwm> 扯
<lerosua> iFvwm: 扯啥，叫afvwm绝对好过ifvwm
<iFvwm> _lerosua:  这名字最前面吧
<freeflying> iFvwm:
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<freeflying> iFvwm: oreilly在打折，去买吧
<freeflying> roylez: http://oreilly.com/store/dd399.html
<roylez> freeflying: 赞，不过没有读书的设备...
<roylez> freeflying: 居然grep能出一本书？？？
<iFvwm> freeflying: 额。不错。只是我从来不看书的。 :P
<freeflying> roylez: 不过o'reilly的折扣不够好，基本上都是7.99的卖3.99
<freeflying> roylez: 还是等Xmas看amazon有啥折扣
<freeflying> iFvwm: 大神你怎么能不读书呢
<roylez> 神是不读书的
<lerosua> 期待神出书
<iFvwm> freeflying: 我。。文盲。
<iFvwm> 不认字
<roylez> SLES11真诡异，mkfs可以格式化成ext4，mount又不能挂载ext4
<iFvwm> 咋又折腾。 roylez
<roylez> 工作阿
<roylez> 格回去ext3了
<iFvwm> 骗人的工作吧。把ibm的啥方案，嫁接到各种发行版本，然后猛收钱。是不。
<roylez> 你知道Thunderbird吗？
<roylez> 又叫做Storwiz V7000
<iFvwm> 想要进世界500强的公司，多数都被ibm猛敲过？
<roylez> 骗谁的钱，也骗不了神阿
<iFvwm> 我刚好没钱，别人不理我的。
<missing> iFvwm: 你开公司了?
<iFvwm> 我没香料
<iFvwm> 开不了
<missing> iFvwm: 没要你的做香料
<freeflying> roylez: 你们用SLED11?
<freeflying> SLES
<wzlxx> dictd的字典是不是还得下载？
<tenzu> 神是文盲？！
<missing> iFvwm: 开鸡店吧,我去做妈咪
<iFvwm> 你女的？
<wzlxx> dictd的字典是不是还得下载？谁用字典～
<missing> 嗯嗯
<roylez> freeflying: 测试这个而已。我主要弄aix的，sles11我只是外援，就那些Linux on Power的项目
<freeflying> roylez: 你们上海那边主要做什么
<roylez> freeflying: 我们的主服务器还是RHEL 4....我只好自己编译了zsh和vim
<iFvwm> roylez: 作 winme的不
<roylez> iFvwm: 有windows　team的
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 果然
<iFvwm> ibm出了些标准配置的xp。骗了好多钱。
<roylez> freeflying: 张江这边是CSTL和CDL，我属于cstl，测试存储的。这边存储、i系列、p系列都有人做，也有做软件的，比如websphere和system director
<cfy> iFvwm: 收到XD,有没有好看的？
<cfy> ib-perl: 推荐一部
<iFvwm> cfy: 一堆老片子。你自己找喜欢的
<cfy> ib-perl: 错。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<iFvwm> 我不看
<roylez> 事实证明，lvm不管是做stripe还是mirror，格盘都慢，我真是自己找麻烦...
<iFvwm> cfy: 有人反对lvm
<cfy> roylez: 还好阿。不过我没测试过。
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个不错 http://u.115.com/file/t37cec2350
<cfy> 料理鼠王，崽崽喜欢的
<iFvwm> 动画的，都看过
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> 应该没遗漏的
<missing> iFvwm: 应该看看哈利破特的科幻片啦
<wzlxx> cfy: 你的emacs插件的从哪里弄的？
<cfy> wzlxx: 插件？你说哪些？有些是从emacs24里找来的，有些是从dea那里弄来的
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你家仔仔喜欢看H动画的时候，我可以传给他
<wzlxx> cfy: el文件那些，以前的是不是有点老了～我的从王垠那里弄的～
<iFvwm> tenzu: 给我审查下先
<iFvwm> missing: 那种不看
<tenzu> iFvwm: 不适合你看的
<iFvwm> tenzu: 那为什么你可以看
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚。不过能用就好
<missing> iFvwm: 应该要适当加点了,动画看多了不好的
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我是准备了给你家仔仔看的
<wzlxx> cfy: 你用dictd了吗？
<missing> 大脑成熟,就要看更加严谨的电影
<cfy> wzlxx: 没有。
<freeflying> roylez: 换zfs好了
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～
<roylez> freeflying: aix和Linux都不能用这个阿
<freeflying> roylez: 用brtfs好了
<roylez> freeflying: 可以考虑在sles12的时候试试....这些enterprise的东西，更新太慢了
<Guest38413> 为什么要修改我的昵称啊
<Guest38413> 各位大大，你们好
<Kandu> Guest38413: 小小好 :P
<tenzu> 参见各位大大
<freeflying> roylez: 还会有sles12吗
<roylez> freeflying: 额，这个问得好...
<cfy> Guest38413: nobody....
<ofan> Guest38413: Adminitrator是freenode保留的吧，或者是别人的，你不能用
<lainme> 我想学习下openfetion的代码，主要看协议部分，但是对网络协议不太懂，有没有什么基础点的书推荐？
<wzssyqa> lainme: 那个不需要的
<wzssyqa> lainme: 仅仅是简单的 send 一个句子，特定格式
<lainme> wzssyqa: 但是这样就只能用现成的，我想学下分析的方法
<wzssyqa> lainme: 抓包，都是明文的
<xrfang> 借人气问个问题，我公司想招资深的PHP或C++程序员，最近招聘网站过于平静了...，不知这里有没有人想换个环境的？
<lainme> wzssyqa: 哦。。。谢谢
<wzssyqa> xrfang: 虾米公司？
<xrfang> wzssyqa: 我们是一个新公司，做互联网教育的，在复旦大学边上
<wzssyqa> xrfang: 连名字都不说。。。
<roylez> xrfang: ....
<xrfang> wzssyqa: 名字没什么不可以说的。叫做“理客信息技术有限公司”。说了是新公司了。
<roylez> wzssyqa: 学而思的老板，８０后，已经是亿万富翁了
<wzssyqa> 哦
<GodKiller> roylez: ...
<iFvwm> roylez: 那你不去？额php的。
<wzlxx> c
<roylez> iFvwm: 不去，我又不会php...
<wzlxx> cfy: 你怎么绑定的mark功能～
<roylez> iFvwm: 不过钱多的话，我现学....
<GodKiller> 上海一般php程序员 待遇怎么样啊- -
 * GodKiller ～～
<GodKiller> iFvwm: 待遇如何的老～
<cfy> wzlxx: C-@
 * wzssyqa 我靠，敢调戏神
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个太难按了，C-m不是没有太大的用吗？
<wzlxx> cfy: 你怎么绑定的mark功能～
<wzlxx> calebot: 你怎么绑定的mark功能～
<cfy> wzlxx: mark?
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 我发明一种设备。拇指和食指接触，就等于按下了ctrl的。卖300。你愿意要不。
<iFvwm> 食指同时可以去按m
<cfy> wzlxx: C-m就是enter阿。
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 汗，不要～
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 货到付款
<iFvwm> 额。那我去申请专利去。
<wzlxx> cfy: 这个不是没有用吗ret我我们不是可以直接enter吗
<cfy> wzlxx: 貌似这个在emacs里是一样的。
<iFvwm> 取名：拯救emcas的魔法按钮。
<cfy> 要区别貌似要写函数啥的。我也不是很清楚
<cfy> - -!
<Guest38413> 谁有性趣写个股票软件不？
<iFvwm> Guest38413: 你出钱不
<iFvwm> cfy: 怎么样。有市场不。觉得
<iFvwm> 带蓝牙，带人体充电。高科技的
<iFvwm> 只是蓝牙的那烂家伙，费电。
<iFvwm> 改eWave协议算了
<cfy> iFvwm: 肯定火。。。
<iFvwm> 现在emacs用户还有多少。要统计下
 * happyaron 统计完全灭了？
<iFvwm> 收回开发投资。分摊。要是只有3个人使用，那，，，估计要卖3w一个。
<iFvwm> 9w，我可以勉强启动了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> iFvwm: 你太保守了。。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 3w的装酷的设备，要不。
<cfy> iFvwm: 买不起。。。。。
<cfy> 300考虑一下。。。。
<ofan> 有钱银阿...
<iFvwm> 那市场至少要300个人认同
<ofan> 299.9
<iFvwm> ofan: 你准备出多少？认同多少的价格
<iFvwm> 可以保护你的2个小手指。不错的
<ofan> iFvwm: 神马东西？
<iFvwm> nnnd
<ofan> 手套？
<iFvwm> 自己看上面
<cfy> crypt加密不错。
<cfy> 回家的时侯，我要加密，lol
<iFvwm> 。
<Guest38413> cfy: 我想自己电脑上加密，但是我不用每次解密。但别人如果复制我的文件出去到他电脑上则需要解密才能看，是否可以做到？
<ofan> 食指和拇指接触,就等于按下ctrl. 貌似不太方便
<ofan> Guest38413: 全盘加密？
<cfy> Guest38413: 加密每个文件。自己电脑上写个脚本自动解密
<cfy> Guest38413: 或者写个脚本复制给别人的时侯都加密再复制出去。
<Guest38413> ofan: 对
<cfy> 额。
<ofan> Guest38413: 那就全盘加密，不过复制出去就揭秘了
<ofan> 解密
<Guest38413> cfy: 比如别人偷偷摸摸到我电脑上用U盘复制文件，复制到他电脑上就需要解密。而在我电脑上则可以正常浏览
<cfy> lvm+crypt效率叠加起来就太低了吧。
<cfy> Guest38413: ...偷偷摸摸？
<happyaron> Guest38413: 人家要是用你用户复制的呢？
<ofan> Guest38413: 你只要加密重要的文件就行了
<ofan> gpg搞定
<cfy> Guest38413: 设置下复制文件的操作。复制的时侯gpg加密
<ofan> gpg+keyring
<Guest38413> ofan: 要别人复制过去就要解密，在我电脑上正常
<cfy> Guest38413: 没有这么方便的。
<cfy> Guest38413: 要是这么方便。人家五角大楼还干嘛规定不能使用U盘之类的呢？
<cfy> 无法完全避免的。
<cfy> 只有安全，非安全。
<cfy> 安全没必要加密所有数据吧。
<cfy> Guest38413: 你是啥nick?
<Warm_HUG> ssh代理都不能用了？
<wujie> 请问kde桌面如何上网
<wujie> 什么
<wujie>  问一下，kde桌面如何上网
<Guest38413> cfy: 我是Gann
<wujie> 有kde的么
<Guest38413> cfy: 复制的时候能自动加密吗
<wujie> ubuntu下的kde无法显示dsl上网
<wujie> --> GodKiller (~quassel@125.110.8.34) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<wzlxx> cfy: 那还不如把这个换成mark呢～还有就是你的补全你哪个？
<wujie> kde如何上网
<ishagua> O:-)
<DaBao> 刚才把XChat的字体换成小篆，实在看得眼晕。。。。
<DaBao> 再找点其它诡异一点的字体看看，呵呵
<wzlxx> 有没有emacs操作方式的浏览器？嘎嘎～
<Guest38413> wzlxx: w3m
<wzlxx> Guest38413: 那个太原始了…
<ofan> Guest38413: 我觉得可以实现
<ofan> Guest38413: 好像ub就有这功能
<Guest38413> ofan: 怎么实现？我用ub没感觉到
<wzlxx> ofan: 如果emacs弄好了，其他很多东西都可以不要了，嘎嘎
<Guest38413> 我要把emacs看股票的功能搞出来
<cfy> Guest38413: gann?
<wzlxx> cfy:
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> cfy: 我悲剧的在term里启动不了emacs了～
<ofan> Guest38413: 貌似有个文件加密
<Pwnna> 如何入门c++?
<ofan> Guest38413: 能加密文件夹? 忘记了，有印象
<ofan> Pwnna: 看书
<Pwnna> ofan: 刚刚从amazon.com买了Core Java Volume 1
<Kandu> ofan: 像 Guest38413 那樣複製時加密，Linux 沒有接口實現吧
<Pwnna> 计划学会Java在学C++
<roylez> wzlxx: 你用emacs，就注定悲剧连连
<ofan> Kandu: 那样太麻烦，我就说用gpg加密就可以了
<Pwnna> 计划在1个月以下学会Java
<ofan> Pwnna: 不太可能
<Pwnna> ofan: 是吗？我不是指的掌握所有的库。。
<ofan> Pwnna: java的框架很大的
<Pwnna> 再说我现在已经在编程。
<Pwnna> 我只是想把
<ofan> Pwnna: 而且分平台
<Pwnna> Java的语法学学。
<wzlxx> roylez: 汗，悲剧才是进步的源泉～
<Pwnna> ofan: 目前只管Console Based programming, windows下。
<Pwnna> 了不起Linux
<Pwnna> ofan: 主要是有一个编程竞赛，三月份，要求Java
<Pwnna> 好像不能用Python
<ofan> Pwnna: 奥 算法的？
<Pwnna> 大部分的。
<ofan> Pwnna: 啥竞赛
<Pwnna> 加拿大的一个竞赛
<Pwnna> 高中的。
<Pwnna> 我准备考Junior的。
<Pwnna> 明年考Senior
<Pwnna> Junior 的应该都挺简单的。
<ofan> 神马东西 不懂
<Pwnna> 分等级，
<Pwnna> 有低年级和高年级
<Pwnna> 我既然在学校从来没学过CS
<ofan> OI?
<Pwnna> OI是啥？
<ofan> 没啥~
<Guest38413> 发现一个惊喜，claimav在windows下比什么杀毒软件都要强！！
<lubcat> GG已经渐行渐选了。
<lubcat> 基本打不开了
<sunwilston> 我现在打得开
<lubcat> 正常情况下哪个都打不开了。
<sunwilston> 我现在很正常啊，可以打开，呵呵
<king_using_it> Guest38413 是在linux下扫windows病毒 还是在windows下扫
<lubcat> :\
<Guest38413> king_using_it: 在windows下用claimav
<Guest38413> king_using_it: windows下不用别的杀毒软件了，就用这个
<roylez> Pwnna: 那你用Jython
<king_using_it> Guest38413 在linux杀win的更强
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<Pwnna> 不行。
<king_using_it> Guest38413 占资源不？
<Guest38413> king_using_it: 不占资源，很小
<Guest38413> king_using_it: 在windows下反正要个杀毒软件，我就用它了，linux下我没用
<lubcat> claimav是个杀软？
<Guest38413> lubcat: 你才知道啊
<Guest38413> lubcat: 开源的杀毒软件
<lubcat> 刚刚知道。。
<ofan> lubcat: 你以为是啥
<lubcat> 我以为。。。av....@@
<Guest38413> 在windows下它可以实时监控，很爽，比一般的杀毒软件都爽，杀了很多其他杀毒软件发现不了的毒
<Guest38413> lubcat: av是啥？
<ofan> Guest38413: ...... 你真火星
<Guest38413> ofan: 火星上没有av吗
<lubcat> Guest38413: 有啥功能？
<king_using_it> lubcat linux下的开源杀毒软件 用来杀windows的病毒 移植到win下了  以前在linux下装个 不过用起来有点麻烦
<Guest38413> lubcat: 就是杀毒功能呗，你还想看av啊
<lubcat> 我去。有没防火墙之类的
<Guest38413> lubcat: 都是鸟文我看不懂，你去看看吧
<king_using_it> lubcat 看这个 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=ClamAV&variant=zh-cn
<Guest38413> lubcat: 防火墙要钱的
<^k^> ⇪ title: ClamAV - Ubuntu中文
<lubcat> 看不懂。要咋用？
<GodKiller> Guest38413: wiki里面说只能查毒？
<lubcat> 是啊。只查？
<jiero> clamav是服务器用的。
<Guest38413> GodKiller: 完全可以杀毒的，你不要哄骗别人
<happyaron> Guest38413: 啥防火墙要钱？你说硬件的？
<MaskRay`> Pwnna: ccc?
<king_using_it> clamav 好像有图形界面程序可以用 在库里头有
<rokite> :-)
<Kandu> wiki 說，只能刪除文件，不能清除病毒。用在郵件伺服器檢測附件病毒倒是還行
<GodKiller> Kandu: 我也看到wiki这么说- -忍不住下了个当小白鼠
<lubcat> ……
<wzlxx> 谁知道emacs没办法在虚拟终端下启动是怎么回事？emacsclient不行,但emamc -nw可以～
<ofan> wzlxx: emacsclient -nw
<freeflyi1g> wzlxx: ubuntu里的emacs装 nox的包
<wzlxx> ofan: 原来可以的，不知道我改了什么，现在一闪就没有了
<ofan> wzlxx: 是不是加了 -n了 -n和-nw一起就不行
<wzlxx> emacsclient -t "$@" -a ""'
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> ofan: 我是这样弄的，以前可以，后来X的client有点问题我就有设置了一下，现在那个不能用了～
<ofan> wzlxx: 那不清楚了
<micheal> 请问谁知道回收站在哪？我看了没有~/.local/share/Trash呀？
<micheal> 怎么这么静？
<DaBao> 年底，都在写总结呢
<palytoxin> micheal: 里面是空的？
<micheal> palytoxin: 直接没有Trash目录，我试着rm后还是没有。
<micheal> palytoxin: rm文件
<palytoxin> ls -al ~/.local/share/ 有什么？
<micheal> palytoxin: . .. openbox
<Guest38413> openblog谁有帐号？
<palytoxin> 你这发行版……？
<micheal> palytoxin: arch,ob,rox
<palytoxin> find 找找吧
<rokite> hi
<^k^> rokite, 好  13:20 
<rokite> 在上班，唉
<micheal> palytoxin: 用Trash,已删除的文件的名试过，～中没有结果，/中部分权限不够。
<palytoxin> rox没有用过，是不是就没有回收站。。你没有管理员权限么？
<nsdy> 嘿嘿 一个非常类似cs的游戏  基于重返的军总部  http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/%E8%B7%A8%E5%B9%B3%E5%8F%B0%E6%88%98%E4%BA%89%E5%B0%84%E5%87%BB%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F%EF%BC%9Atrue-combat-elite/
<DaBao> 画面不错
<micheal> palytoxin: 刚刚sudo了。没结果。我再找找去。不会没有回收站吧，那rm不是要非常小心？
<palytoxin> micheal: 等等，rm命令貌似不会往回收站放吧。。
<wzlxx> emacs如何分开xterm里还是X里，如何分开设置？？？？？？？？
<wzlxx> (setq window-system-default-frame-alist
<wzlxx>       '(
<wzlxx> 	;;if frame cerated on X
<wzlxx> 	(x
<wzlxx> 	 (menu-bar-lines . nil)
<wzlxx> 	 (wzlxx-fonts)
<wzlxx> 	 (wzlxx-color)
<^k^> wzlxx:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> 谁看下我的这个配置…
<shujuk> 能问一个关于zhcon的问题不？
<micheal> palytoxin: rm是不进回收站的。不好意思我linux还不熟呀。不过为什么我没有Trash目录了？我之前有用右键删除过呀。
<palytoxin> shujuk: 有问题就问吧，虽然我也是小白
<shujuk> 恩，在编译时，出现这样的信息：configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check.
<Kandu> micheal: 這只是文件管理器提供的功能
<palytoxin> micheal: rox trash 关键词搜一下？
<Kandu> micheal: 據我所知，gnome 的文件管理器 nautilus 是有這個功能的，你用的文件管理器也許沒這個功能
<chris_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=309723  vim error
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - the vimrc's some function does not work and error in BT4
<palytoxin> shujuk: C++编译器的相关package没装。。
<shujuk> 未在网上查了说好像缺少glibc-headers和gcc-c++,是不是这样？
<shujuk> 我的机子没有联网，所以只有用源包了
<micheal> 哦。明白了。谢谢 palytoxin Kandu 。还发现个应用trash-------A shared, preloaded library that implements a trash can under Linux。
<chris_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=309723  vim error
<wzlxx> 找到问题所在了，那个是因为设置字体的问题…
<wzlxx> 但现在还是没有解决…
<palytoxin> 问个无线的问题，周围无线路由很多的情况下，会不会因为带宽不足导致网速过慢呢？
<palytoxin> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID|wc -l之后显示40+
<ishagua> mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems.我本子开机的时候总是出现这个  :'(
<ishagua> mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems.我本子开机的时候总是出现这个  :'(
<wzlxx`> MaskRay`: 在不？
<MaskRay`> wzlxx`: 在
<wzlxx`> 想问你个问题～
<wzlxx`> MaskRay`: 你==我贴代码
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: ?
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/mjzfzt-78984
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 看看我的这个配置的问题…
<ofan>  真折腾
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 这样配置之后文本模式下无法启动client了～
<wzlxx`> ofan: 晕～
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 在看吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> ......
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 在…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那个怎么回事啊？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 没问题啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这样无法用emacs -t -a ""启动
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我是安装http://emacser.com/daemon.htm这个上面配置的daemon模式，用的上面第一中方法，因为我发现第二种没有办法使用自定义的函数
<^k^> ⇪ title: bad URI(is not URI?): http://emacser.com/daemon.htm这个上 . IN gettitle
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 判断一下 (window-system)?
<if_else_> 各位兄台，python 里面使用 print 怎么提示语法错误，print在哪个包里面，是否要导入的，谢谢
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 怎么改？
<wzlxx> if_else_: 2 3 的区别吧…不要问我我不知道～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 把窗口系统相关的设置（比如字体）放到 (when (not (eq (window-system) nil))   ......) 里面
<Guest38413> MaskRay: 师傅，昨天是不是泡妞去了
<MaskRay> Guest89548: Gann?
<MaskRay> Guest89548: 我只是一直挂着，不一定在线的…………
<if_else_> 我用的是 3 ，2 没问题，谢谢
<Guest38413> MaskRay: 是我
<Gann> MaskRay: 我昨天不记得要问你什么去了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 是字体引起的，-nw 不能用 xft 字体的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，我写好了字体和主题的配置函数了，现在怎么改配置啊？
<wzlxx> 我上面的那些还要吗？
<Gann> MaskRay: 我想问问，erc是否也可以像gtalk那样，点击connect，再连接服务器，否则不连接。且不用输入密码
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (when (not (eq (window-system) nil)) (set-frame-font ...) (set-fontset-font ...) )
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 可以直接把我的字体函数放进去吧？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 把 (set-frame-font) 和下面那两行用上面那个代替
<MaskRay> Gann: 不大会用，可以写个 command，调用 (erc :server "..." :port 6667 :nick ... :password ...)
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我试试哈
<if_else_> 我操来，print 变函数 print()
<Gann> MaskRay: 这个命令写到哪里啊
<ofan> burst的超卖比较严重
<arinya> 兼容硒鼓哪位有使用经验，什么品牌的较好？
<Gann> appspot又恢复了，希望不是是短暂的
<Gann> 记得以前blogspot被屏蔽后，短暂开放或，然后就永久性关闭了
<ofan> 没保障
<ofan> gfw想关随时都能关
<Gann> ofan: 我最喜欢blogger.com
<Gann> ofan: 屏蔽后我伤心过很久
<ofan> Gann: 有些轮子在blogger上发东西，所以就关了
<Gann> 如果有公司在google上商业运用，国家屏蔽了，而公司的应用又没违法，是否可以告电信？
<ofan> Gann: gae的不多，他们不会用
<bayonetxxx> 在原先装过windows的机器上 装 ubuntu 仅仅装在一个分区里，还是能全部利用整个硬盘啊
<Gann> 电信不保证我们合法的使用网络，使公司的正常商业行为受到损失，是否可以告电信赔偿？
<Gann> ofan: gae的不多什么意思
<ofan> Gann: 要自己部署网站，blogger上可以直接发文章，那些搞反动的不会用
<Gann> ofan: 哦，是的
<Gann> 哈哈哈哈
<Gann> 技术门槛不能太低了，不然很多妖蛾子也进来了
<bayonetxxx> 说我？
<bayonetxxx> 没办法啊，新手，没人帮
<Gann> 我建议国家把怎么安装gae的文章屏蔽掉算了
<Gann> gae应用不要屏蔽
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 刚才那个方法我试了，但是提示语法错误啊
<nsdy> 各位那个兄弟对 glibc 比较了解？？？
<Gann> lib，读音laibu
<bayonetxxx> glibc 干啥？
<blueghost> 谁推荐一个等宽字体
<blueghost> 现在用的是 monaco, 有点厌倦了. 想换一个
<tenzu> blueghost: wqy-microhei mono。。。
<Colin-shzsc> blueghost: Inconsolata
<blueghost> tenzu:) 还有吗, wqy??? 文泉译 ???
<blueghost> 谢了
<blueghost> 各位
<tenzu> blueghost: 是啊，文泉译
<blueghost> tenzu:) 不喜欢他
<tenzu> blueghost: 我也就是随便一说
<Colin-shzsc> blueghost: 而且 Inconsolata 基本不会撑大中文的字间距
<DaBao> YaHei~~
<Colin-shzsc> blueghost: 但 Inconsolata 英文的字面可能会有点小
<blueghost> 哦
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 哪里错了？
<blueghost> 谢了, 我先收藏了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 哪里错了？
<Colin-shzsc> 在 Wine 上用 Inconsolata 链接任意中文字体可以几乎和瘟到死的宋体完全兼容
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 终于解决了，我把默认的字体改成不是XTF的字体就好了～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (window-system) ，如果是终端下，会返回 nil，如果不是 nil 就设置 xft 字体
<blueghost> Colin-shzsc:) 是 ubuntu 自带的吗, 我已经有这个字体了
<Colin-shzsc> blueghost: 至少 10.10 的源里是有的
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 艾, 不喜欢, 还有 推荐的吗
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，解决了，配置文件的加载顺序什么有影响吧？
<Colin-shzsc> 我个人喜欢 Inconsolata 还是源于瘟到死时的 Consolas 情结……
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我下了
<Colin-shzsc> 要不是因为它的授权是 OFL 我都想把它和文泉驿合并
<jyf1987> gu
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用的哪个键缩进？我看网上都说tab缩进不好…
<roylez> wzlxx: tab = space x 4
<wzlxx> roylez: 知道啊…怎么了？
<gebjgd> 常年用tab的路过
<Colin-shzsc> wzlxx: 至少 vim 是可以设置如何处理tab的，是输出空格还是09H
<wzlxx> 我的意思是如果让代码缩进～emacs里默认是TAB代码缩进的…
<roylez> wzlxx: vim用户，我的配置就是tab就是４个空格
<ofan> wzlxx: C-q Tab
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用C-q？
<ofan> wzlxx: 要么自己定制
<ZhangNing> 请问在配置conky的时候出现Conky: Unable to load image '-s'该怎么办阿
<ZhangNing> 相关代码如下http://code.bulix.org/4w0v0m-78987
<MaskRay> wzlxx: tab 缩进
<blueghost> qt4 什么 控件可以直接显示图片的. 别说 QGraphicsView 不行, 这个需要 在上 绘图. 也别说 QLabel , 这个无法显示 网上的图片, 只对本地的图片有用
<wx85105157> help
<ofan> blueghost: qwebkit
<blueghost> 自定义 个控件 可以, 但 我想 知道 是否 自带了 这样的控件, 不用那么麻烦
<Colin-shzsc> ZhangNing: 貌似比较好的 Conky 配置都没有用图片的吧，那些小图其实都是特殊字体
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<wx85105157> 我昨天晚上选择 不进入图形界面
<wx85105157> 今天进入就是命令行   sudo startx  不能启动图形界面啊。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 一般都是startx
<wx85105157> 说是错误
<iFvwm> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740
<jiero> sudo startx是被禁止的吧？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 纯cairo的天气
<blueghost> Colin-shzsc:) 可以使用 图片, 也可以 自己画. 但是 用 cairo 库画, 分配内存但不释放, 内存一直增加
<wx85105157> 提示我   remove  /tmp/.X0-lock
<jiero> cario画怎么画？就像svg一样？
<blueghost> ofan:) 我看看, 但我不大想用这个
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说你怎么启动fastcgi perl的？
<blueghost> jiero:) 用 lua 调用 cairo 库
<jiero> blueghost: 哦。
<wx85105157> 然后我执行remove  /tmp/.X0-lock  又说没有remove 命令。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 一个 绘图库, 提供绘图函数.
<jiero> 呃～
<blueghost> jiero:) 但我不知道如何  释放内容, 弄得我一个自己画的 conky 控件 一直在 增加内存占用 而不释放.
<jiero> blueghost: 去 #cario～
<jiero> cairo
<jiero> @ missspelling...
<blueghost> jiero:) 原还弄的挺兴奋的, 后来慢慢觉得 怎么 内存一直在奇怪地增加.  在不启动任何新的程序和操作, 内存 一直 已相同的大小增加
<blueghost> jiero:) 之后就放弃了
<iFvwm> blueghost: conky本来就不是干这么多事情的
<jiero> blueghost:  我都不知道呢～
<ofan> blueghost: 内存泄漏吧
<iFvwm> 一个劲加，肯定超出承受
<flh_> hi
<^k^> flh_, 好  15:34 
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 我蛋疼啊. 弄了一个 圆狐 的 控件. 已一个基础修改的.
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 原始的 没有这个问题, 因为他没有 调用 需要 返回栈的 函数
<blueghost> iFvwm:) lua 的返回一个指针时,需要用到 栈. 我不知道 释放这个 栈 的内存. 貌似 lua 的函数 每次调用都不会释放上次调用需要用到的栈. 所以就一直增加
<iFvwm> 既然lua了。自己实现一个cairo的那蛋蛋嘛。何必挤兑conky
<iFvwm> cairo-clock的源码，看就是
<wzlxx> ofan: thumbs 是怎么用的？
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 没挤兑 conky 啊. 主要 是对lua不是很熟悉
<wzlxx> ofan: 在emacs里看图片用的～
<wzlxx> : 在emacs里看图片用的～
<ofan> wzlxx: 八会...
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦～
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> 会了～汗～
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 是以 cairo-rings 的基础上弄得. 原来的 文字 在conky 中 设置的. 我觉得那样 定位不是很准确, 并且 定位需要的代码太多.
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 所以我 把文字放在绘图上了.
<jiero> blueghost: 我想看看你写的lua调用cairo脚本～
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 问题是出在 cairo 库找一个 文字的中心点, 不是直接返回 坐标, 而是 象 void fun (int* point); 这个point 参数返回的
<blueghost> iFvwm:) lua 没有对应的 规则, 是放在一个内存栈来 获得的. 在 conky 中一个 lua_...函数获得.
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 问题就是 这个栈 只 会增加, 但我不知道怎么释放这个 栈原来的内容
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 应该可以的, 但我对 lua 不熟悉, 所以就放弃了这个
<iFvwm> 。。都这么复杂了。直接独立写一个吧
<iFvwm> 要不，反而受conky调用lua的影响
<blueghost> iFvwm:)
<blueghost> http://pastebin.ca/2019142
<iFvwm> conky就显示些动态文字得了。
<blueghost> 这个是我的脚本
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 我就是想吧那些动态文字, 直接在绘图中画出来. 主要是 在conky 中定位 太多了, 又goto, 又 voff的.
<blueghost> local te=cairo_text_extents_t:create()
<blueghost>         cairo_text_extents (cr, text, te)
<blueghost> 关键是这两行
<blueghost> cr这个,只增加, 不清除
<blueghost> 忘了是 cr还是 te了
<blueghost> 修正一下, 是 te 这个
<zhousm> avi 视频格式的是微软的吗
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: avi是容器格式
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 但就这个容器本身应该是微软的
<zhousm> 容器格式？
<zhousm> 哦
<zhousm> 我刚才用u系统自带的电影播放器打开时要装插件
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 具体要看音频和视频都用的什么格式
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 就是avi的
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 我说了avi是容器格式
<bayonetxxx> 那就装呗
<zhousm> 嗯  对
<zhousm> 装了  只是不好用
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 就是具体里面究竟用的啥格式从外表是看不出来的
<zhousm> 哦
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 那个 restricted 的包装了？
<zhousm> 我不晓得装了没
<zhousm> 在哪看啊
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 或者你怕麻烦就直接搞个vlc
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 我一直都是下最新的vlc源码自己编译的，当然 10.10 源里的版本也已经比较新了
<zhousm> vlc 是插件吗
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 软件
<zhousm> 哦
<zhousm> 10.04里有没
<zhousm> 我直接apt-get ？
<redmorning> 看图片时怎么锁定为1:1大小？
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 10.04 源里的版本很老
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 但应该可以用
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 那去哪找新版的呢
<lxfancy> gnome的快捷键害死人呢，不小心按shift+alt+NumLock切换鼠标键，又没有一个明确的提示换回来，瞎折腾了好久
<booduklee> 哪位大侠那有mysql自动备份的脚本，不要tar的那种，--分享下，感激不尽，
<lxfancy> 有人中过枪吗
<Gann> 各位 好
<Philos> 大家好 有人在吗
<pocoyo> Philos: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Gann> 我中过
<ligaochuan_> 哟，真的
<Gann> 而且中过很多次
<Gann> 是真的,不过是在反恐精英里中的
<Kandu> zhousm: 用 vlc 的 ppa 唄
<lxfancy> Gann, 中一次就知道怎么弄回来了吧。。。
<pocoyo> Gann: 我还以为你玩手枪中的。
<zhousm> 哦
<Gann> pocoyo: 是玩手枪
<zhousm> 我自己弄弄
<Philos> 紧急求助： 我刚在联想Y460N上装了ubuntu10.10 结果现在CPU4个线程轮流占用100% 到底怎么回事？
<Gann> pocoyo: 手枪也中过,机枪也中过
<Gann> 还中过大鸟枪啊
<Decade> Gann:  - -！
<pocoyo> Gann: 我经常被刀砍
<Kandu> zhousm: 你在用 10.04 呢？
<pocoyo> æ­»
<Decade> Gann: 你们玩SF吗？
<zhousm> 嗯  对啊
<zhousm> Kandu,
<roylez> Decade: storage foundation?
<Gann> Decade: 没听过SF,是什么啊?我只知道SM
<zhousm> Kandu, 有问题么
<pocoyo> 啥是SF
<Gann> Decade: SM据说 很好 玩
<ligaochuan_> 来看看
<Decade> pocoyo: 一种win下的FPS游戏，网络版。
<Kandu> zhousm: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<miosec> 啥是sm？
<Decade> Gann: SM你应该找个女人一起玩。
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 你怎么用上suckubuntu
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 一直 debian，從不 ubuntu
<zhousm> Kandu, 谢谢
<Gann> Decade 刚打错了,是SMB服务器
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 哦
<Kandu> gebjgd: 加上 arch :)
<zhousm> Kandu, 我试一下
<pocoyo> Decade: 只会玩cs1.5
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< testing？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 不用
<Kandu> gebjgd: 用過一次 debian testing 怕了
<Decade> Gann: 不用解释，解释就是掩饰
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< stable?
<Kandu> gebjgd: 嗯
<Gann> Decade: 哥,不知道你说啥
<Decade> pocoyo: SF，类CS游戏，全称是：special force,特种部队。
<Philos> 紧急求助： 我刚在联想Y460N上装了ubuntu10.10 结果现在CPU4个线程轮流占用100% 到底怎么回事？
<jiero> Philos: 看啊。是啥占
<pocoyo> Decade: 哦 听过。特种部队 不会玩。
<pocoyo> Kandu: squeenze还好 。 lenny太旧了。
<jiero> 我这里很多人听说过 Urban Terror～～
<jiero> 呵呵
<jiero> 我不玩Urban Terror了，放送玩战斗能力太烂，专注瞄准的话就累了，不是玩游戏的意义。
<roylez> pocoyo: lenny和squeeze各有各的好处
<pocoyo> roylez: 有啥好？
<roylez> pocoyo: 用时间长了自然知道
<jiero> scribus 1.3.9 以碰到我的大头照就报销了～signal 11错误～
<pocoyo> roylez: 我都把lenny用死了 没觉着。
<roylez> jiero: 你长得太甩了　
<mofaph> 怎么把 info 文件安装到系统中？
<roylez> pocoyo: 是吗，俄呵呵
<roylez> mofaph: 什么软件的info？
<pocoyo> roylez: 你是主席么？
<Kandu> pocoyo: 沒關係，我需要的軟件新如 arch 也不夠用。反正都得自己編譯
<mofaph> roylez: 比如现在有一个 jabber.info，我怎么把它安装到系统中？
<jiero> mofaph: 去#jabber问～
<Kandu> pocoyo: debian stable 的穩定性很喜歡
<Decade> Kandu: 有个问题请教一下，你的是10.10吗？
<mofaph> jiero: 那么现在有一个 xxx.info 的文件，怎么把它安装到系统中？
<Kandu> Decade: arch 和 debian stable
<pocoyo> mofaph: (info "~/Desktop/jabber.info") 看。
<roylez> mofaph: 不清楚了，你说的似乎跟我说的不是一回事
<roylez> mofaph: info -f <file>
<Decade> Kandu: 我的10.10,hibernat再开机就黑屏不显。
<Decade> Kandu: 不知道怎么回事？
<Kandu> Decade: 我沒這個經驗
<zhousm> IRC  貌似不可以发图片哦
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 有时是纯粹的亮度问题
<zhousm> 是不是的？
<mofaph> pocoyo: roylez jabber 的手册说使用 install-info，但是我发现不会使用它
<roylez> zhousm: 能贴图的聊天室都不是好聊天室
<zhousm> roylez, 呵呵
<roylez> mofaph: 有必要吗？看看就行了，一定要安装吗？
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 人家有的机子装XP也会这样
<zhousm> roylez, 也许是对的
<pocoyo> mofaph: 我不会安装 以前看过感觉很麻烦。 单个的那样看着还方便。 安装的不会。
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 唔，這是什麼原因？
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 不清楚，你先看看自己是不是这个问题
<jiero> mofaph: 还是 cat *.info比较好看。
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 是 Decade 碰到這個問題了，我倒是沒遇到過
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 用vlc放avi文件 ，没声音
<apostatedpriest> 貓愿三角戀看完。
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 这是怎么回事
<mofaph> roylez: 有必要吧，用 info xxx 都可以看啊
<apostatedpriest> mofaph, 到現在不會用info只會用man的人路過，不知道為什麼要搞這樣两個東西。
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 这我倒不太清楚，把音量拉一下？
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 调了的
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 还是没用
<mofaph> pocoyo: (info "...") 这个只是调出来看而已吧。没有安装到系统中。
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 貌似源里应该有可以看avi具体的编码器信息的软件的，就是忘了是哪个
<roylez> mofaph: 能man的时候我就man，能google的时候就google，info真的懒得看
<Kandu> gebjgd: arch wiki cn，你有空就組織人去翻譯下吶，都被人標上 OutOfDate 了
<mofaph> 有没有人会用 install-info ？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 没有。
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 哦
<apostatedpriest> roylez, 我反過來，能Google先Google。
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 从来不看中文的。
<mofaph> roylez: 我在 emacs 下，我希望 C-h i 时，可以看到完整的目录树
<apostatedpriest> roylez, 這是雲技術的開端嗎？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 好歹你是 arch cn 的管理員，怎麼能不管事
<roylez> mofaph: emacs不知道，我只用vim
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< ？
<roylez> apostatedpriest: 这是懒技术的开端...
<Gann> roylez: 听说你是ubuntu中国的工会主席?
<Gann> roylez: 我要加入工会
<roylez> Gann: 不是...
<apostatedpriest> Gann, 什麼，你敢加入非共黨領導的組織？
<xmj>     可惜 E文 不懂
<apostatedpriest> Gann, 想死嗎？
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 哪写着过时了？
<Kandu> gebjgd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 挺新的阿
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 没过时阿
<wzlxx> http://imagebin.org/127843 emacs tabbar左上角的那个乱码谁知道如何解决？
<iFvwm> 额。 gebjgd 你干吗用这样的分隔符
<iFvwm> 至少应该改成->
<gebjgd> iFvwm<<< 冒号看腻了
<iFvwm> 类的写法
<mofaph> 奇怪。我在解压后的 jabber 目录中运行 "install-info jabber.info dir" 后，打开终端可以用 "info jabber" 看手册。不过在 emacs 中的 info 目录树下并没有看到 jabber 的文档
<gebjgd> iFvwm<<< 流的写法
<iFvwm> ☛ 改这个吧
<iFvwm> 没3个<吧
<iFvwm> ✂改剪刀
<iFvwm> ⇛
<gebjgd> iFvwm<<< 我自己加了1个
<iFvwm> 额，箭头找不到了。
<wzlxx> http://imagebin.org/127843 emacs tabbar左上角的那个乱码谁知道如何解决？
<wzlxx> http://imagebin.org/127843 emacs tabbar左上角的那个乱码谁知道如何解决？emacsclient
<iFvwm> 乱码急啥
<iFvwm> 先搞定ctrl的设备问题
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 汗～
<roylez> 拿脚踩，拿舌头按
<wzlxx> iFvwm: ctrl现在很舒服了～嘎嘎。几天都习惯了～
<wzlxx> iFvwm: roylez： ALT才是个真正的问题，我怎么到按不好
<iFvwm> roylez: 其实，还有一个中指可用
<roylez> iFvwm: ....
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 搞一个闭眼的检测软件，代替ctrl不更好？
<wzlxx> 呼叫emacser解决问题～
<iFvwm> 反正是闭着眼按的。盲打。
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 你搞吧，嘎嘎～
<iFvwm> 我是为你的身心健康着想。
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 哈哈～
<roylez> 键盘无刻的，昨天网速慢，打字半天才显示出来，简直就是双盲打
<iFvwm> 小指，其实代表了某中指的。用多了。容易累。
<iFvwm> roylez: 左移一格没
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< http://www.archlinux.org.cn/main/
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 有这个网站呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<roylez> iFvwm: 换了键盘以后，我今天明显感觉食指的压力小了
<iFvwm> 记得我修改过xorg.conf哦。盲打的。
<iFvwm> 当然是vim的手法
<mofaph> wzlxx: 你的 emacs 是什么版本？
<wzlxx> mofaph: 23.2
<Kandu> gebjgd: 都幾年前的東西了
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> test
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 本来就没变化
<wzlxx> mofaph: 发来你的tabbar.el看看，是不是我的太老了？
<Gann> 各位,请问开放平台是啥东西?
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 这个<<<看着够恶心。
<Gann> 用了这么 久,不知道哪个发行版本最好
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 同意………………看的我眼都花了～～～～～～～
<Gann> wzlxx: tabbar.el用来干什么的
<wzlxx> Gann: 显示TAB的～
<gebjgd> pocoyo<<< 吐吧
<Colin-shzsc> Gann: 貌似网上有个协助选择发行版的form的……
 * pocoyo 吐了 gebjgd 一身
 * jiero 想玩。
 * gebjgd 正好裸体。洗澡去
<kasion> 弱弱问一下：我有一台主机安装了Debian testing 现在又另一台新的电脑，预装winxp 如何方便的把老机器上的debian 克隆到新机器上？
<iFvwm> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻⇶⇸→↣↦𐎸⬌𐎗
<jiero> 这个啥阿。。。
<roylez> kasion: 你拿pan下来方便吗？
<roylez> kasion: 拿盘方便吗？
<DaBao> iFvwm: 这是干嘛？
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: Uming的Ext-A字符
<Gann> Colin-shzsc: 哪里有?
<kasion> 又问一下： awk '{print $1 $2} ' diffetchTE_bp_mode_neffr.dat 如何在$1和$2之间插入空格键？
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 有麻将牌面
<DaBao> 看来我应该装大字库了。。。。。
<wzlxx> emacs写代码的时候注释真方便啊，哈哈
<jiero> Colin-shzsc:  好玩呢。
<kasion> 拿盘不方便 我想保留两个
<roylez> awk '{print $1 " " $2 }'
<roylez> kasion: 那就注定要麻烦点了
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 刚才我错了，是Ext-B
<Colin-shzsc> 啊呀不对不对，反正就是辅助平面里的字符……
<Gann> 你们不理我,我不跟你们玩了
<mofaph> wzlxx: 写注释方便？怎么说？
<Colin-shzsc> Gann: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: zegenie Studios Linux Distribution Chooser
<wzlxx> mofaph: M-;
<Gann> 163的梦幻人生开放平台，到底哪里开放了？
<roylez> wzlxx: ....麻烦，我的F9就是注释/反注释
<Colin-shzsc> Gann: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/ 协助选择发行版的，刚才可能你没看到
<wzlxx> roylez: eamcs？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来说话...
<roylez> wzlxx: vim
<wzlxx> roylez: 哦～
<Gann> Colin-shzsc: 谢谢
<roylez> wzlxx: 选多行，按F9，可以一起注释或者反注释的
<Gann> MaskRay: emacs里面的链接，我点击后总是自动用firefox打开哦，能不能不用firefox?
<wzlxx> roylez: emacs默认的选多行M-;注释反注释～
<aass> gedit中有没有快捷键使光标移到行尾？
<Colin-shzsc> 似乎不少软件都无视设置的默认浏览器，包括 GIMP 这样的东西
<roylez> wzlxx: 多记一个快捷键，多麻烦...
<wzlxx> roylez: 呵呵～
<aass> roylez: 这个快捷键很实用的
<aass> roylez: 在自动括号补全的时候
<roylez> wzlxx: 不好意思，我太无聊了...
<aass> roylez: 如果找不到这个快捷键我宁愿不用自动括号补全
<roylez> wzlxx: 去厕所大号等下班好了....
<wzlxx> roylez: 呃，那又啥啊～我才emacs两三天
 * wzlxx 晕
<tenzu> roylez: 大号要大23分钟？
<wzlxx> roylez: 看来你们公司…
<mofaph> Gann: 好像可以
<wzlxx> Gann: 设置默认浏览器～
<Gann> wzlxx: emacs里可以单独设置默认的浏览器吗
<MaskRay> aass: echo 'gtk-key-theme-name = "Emacs"' >> ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Gann> Colin-shzsc: 建议我使用mint  debian  ubuntu
<Gann> 谁用过mint?
<MaskRay> aass: C-e
<pocoyo> aass: 可以启用 emacs键绑定。
<Gann> 首选居然是mint
<wzlxx> Gann: 可以
<Gann> wzlxx: 怎么设置？
<pocoyo> Gann: 设置默认浏览器。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: emacs 的 key-theme 默认没全选，真讨厌
<wzlxx> MaskRay: key-theme什么意思？
 * tenzu 觉得主席真的用屁股去吐了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 可以让 gtk 控件用上 emacs 键绑定
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那么好～举个例子，这个很好啊
<wzlxx> Gann: 忘记了，搜一下～
<wzlxx> Gann: (setq browse-url-browser-function '你的浏览器)
<MaskRay> wzlxx: /usr/share/themes/Emacs/gtk-2.0-key/gtkrc 有详细解释
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 好的，我看看～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 看看我的这个问题呗…http://imagebin.org/127843 emacs tabbar左上角的那个乱码谁知道如何解决？emacsclient
<Gann> pocoyo: emacs默认浏览器怎么设置
<wzlxx> Gann: (setq browse-url-browser-function '你的浏览器)
<Gann> wzlxx: 要改成chrome要怎么设置？
<wzlxx> 刚才不是说了吗？我不知道是不是你试试看
<wzlxx> (setq browse-url-browser-function 'chrome)
<mofaph> Gann: chrome 好像要改成 google-chrome
<Gann> 每次启动后，右上角的小喇叭都自动静音，怎么办哦
<Gann> 都要手工调整过来
<tenzu> roylez: 主席，你出恭完了么？
<wzlxx> mofaph: 你的tabbar没有我的那个问题？emacsclient
<jiero> 今天还是没讲座——让研究cairo的人讲cairo吧？
<tenzu> 菜肉，包子么？
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 没什么，我就是随便问问
<makao007> 我刚才按网上的教程编译了一下内核，用了近四个小时， 如何才能节省一点时间？http://www.appspto.com/p/362001/ubuntu10.10-kernel-compile
<^k^> ⇪ title: 第三次编译内核 ubuntu10.10
<roylez> makao007: 不编译
<makao007> 编译了一下，系统比原来快了一点。
<roylez> makao007: ...
<cece> 4hr
<roylez> makao007: 用linux超５年，没有编译过内核
<fqj1994> 编译内核，我认为没太大必要
<liwei> makao007, 我记得以前编译个内核也就10几分钟
<fqj1994> 不过我周围有个用gentoo的，一个lfs
<makao007> 我编译的是 2.6.36.2
<liwei> 把用不到的模块都禁用掉
<hello1> 今天进错聊天室了，去了ubuntu-zh 就4个人 我靠
<liwei> 应该20分钟内就足以编译完的
<ofan> 光解压缩都有10分钟了
<tenzu> 你们都是会编译的达人
<makao007> 对模块不熟悉，我只是去掉了那些如 dell,nec 之类牌子的选项。
<hello1> Please use utf-8 charset 唉，今天折腾编码折腾了好长时间。md，公司怎么还用gbk的编码。
<makao007> 我睡了一觉，醒来还没有编译完。
<cece> makao007: http://www.kernel-seeds.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: www.kernel-seeds.org, the home of Linux Kernel Seeds
<hello1> e文
<makao007> 你们的 vmlinux 和initrd.img 文件是多大的啊？
<fqj1994> vmlinuz 2.2mb initrd.img 9.0mb
<hello1> kernel-seeds 看样子是好东东啊 先收藏了
<fqj1994> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Welcome to Linux From Scratch!
<makao007> me: vmlinuz-2.6.36.2 4.2 mb;    initrd.img-2.6.36.2 10.7 mb
<cece> 2.2 1.8
<fqj1994> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux From Scratch
<makao007> :cece 1.8 是什么概念？
<cece> makao007:  2.2M    vmlinuz26    1.8M    kernel26.img
<hello1> 传说中的lfs?
<blueghost> ubuntu 怎么 转为 kdm 登录
<makao007> :cece 1.8 M很小啊。
<cece> makao007: 所以你可以考虑arch
<makao007> make modules 时最费时，有什么办法可以减小时间？（单核cpu)
<hello1> 内核 大点就大点吧 也达不到那去。
<hello1> //topic
<hello1> //help
<iVIM2> makao007: 你还编译initrd?
<iVIM2> cece: 没必要initrd
<cece> iVIM2: 没，我用的arch
<iVIM2> cece: arch自己编译内核也可以不编译initrd的
<cece> iVIM2: 嗯，我知道，我没编绎内核，makao007问大小来着
<zhousm> clear
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  18:09 
<flh> mpc touparx
<flh> mpc touparx
<wzlxx> 呃，我的时间比^k^快～
<iVIM2> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> iVIM2, 好  18:13 
<chris____> hi
<iVIM2> ^k^: bot
<chris____> iVIM2: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=309723
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<iVIM2> chris____: ?
<chris____> iVIM2: sorry , i take topic again
<v_v> <makao007> 我刚才按网上的教程编译了一下内核，用了近四个小时， 如何才能节省一点时间？http://www.appspto.com/p/362001/ubuntu10.10-kernel-compile  **这个是真的吗**
<^k^> ⇪ title: 第三次编译内核 ubuntu10.10
<v_v> 4个小时？！
<iVIM2> v_v: 你什么机器
<v_v> 普通一笔记本
<iVIM2> v_v: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<v_v> iVIM2, 我用win7
<iVIM2> v_v: 我好像没这么多步骤
<iVIM2> v_v: make nconfig
<iVIM2> v_v: make && make modules_install
<chris____> iVIM2: vim error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=309772
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - some vim function error in BackTrack4
<v_v> iVIM2, 我的机器和你有啥关系？
<iVIM2> v_v: 我以为你编译了4小时
<flh> l
<flh> exit
<v_v> 现在正常一次应该在几分钟吧
<iVIM2> v_v: 我要搞接近30分钟了
<v_v> iVIM2, 不能吧
<mausetot> v_v: 嗯
<iVIM2> v_v: ?
<iVIM2> chris____: 我对vim不熟悉
<iVIM2> chris____: 你装vim了么？
<chris____> iVIM2: but your name has a "vim", so i think ... so please tell me who knows vim ?
<chris____> iVIM2: of course
<mofaph> 安装 info 文件的命令： install-info --info-dir=/usr/share/info --info-file=xxx.info
<mofaph> chris____: 用 emacs 吧，:-)
<mausetot> mofaph: 嗯
<iVIM2> chris____: 不知道，这里熟悉的人很多吧
<iVIM2> chris____: 我只知道一些键操作，不写vim脚本的
<chris____> mofaph: i have learnd many vim skills, how can i give up?
<chris____> iVIM2: i see
<chris____> iVIM2: thx still
<iVIM2> chris____: 你把帖子发到vim/emacs的那个专区去
<mofaph> chris____: ^_^，我以为你刚入门，想看看用哪个比较好呢
<chris____> iVIM2: i can not find the area of vim/emacs
<iVIM2> chris____: 那个论坛的初学者园地起点很低，基本上是刚开始Linux的
<chris____> mofaph: ^_^
<iVIM2> chris____: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=68
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看版面 - Vim和Emacs
<chris____> iVIM2: thx
<ofan> vim --> #vim-cn
<iVIM2> chris____: 那地方新手园地的人恐怕大多数连vim都没听说过，听说过的也差不多认为vim==notepad in windows
<iVIM2> ofan: 唬人阿你。。。。
<ofan> iVIM2: 谁虎人
<mausetot> ofan: 我
<iVIM2> ofan: vim-cn你创建的吧？
<ofan> mausetot: - -.. 你神马
<mausetot> ofan: :D
<ofan> iVIM2: 是  咋了
<iVIM2> ofan: 还没成气候的地方就给人推荐啦
<chris____> iVIM2: yeah
<ofan> iVIM2: 好歹俩管理员呢.. 无视我们么？
<iVIM2> ofan: 好吧
<chris____> ofan: is it your the #vim-cn?
<iVIM2> ofan: 我对Vim的Insert Mode一无所知
<ofan> chris____: yes.. 请讲国语..
<iVIM2> chris____: 他恐怕有难处
<chris____> ofan: i do not know how to install ibus in BackTrack4 , even though i installed fcitx under Bt4, but i do not know how to start it
<MaskRay> lua 中如何判断一个文件是否存在？
<ofan> chris____: 你自己编译的vim?
<chris____> ofan: no, install it directly in source
<MaskRay> 我的 freebsd 中 awesome 是装在 /usr/local 下的，而 gentoo 是在 /usr 下，需要根据需要选择主题
<ofan> chris____: 清空.vimrc启动也会出错？
<chris____> ofan: i remove home s vimrc will work no error.
<jiero> 有比Libreration Mono更平衡的英文字体推荐一下。
<Jagdwurst> linux 下自古以来 mono字体就那几个...
<mofaph> jiero: 我觉得 Monaco 这个字体很好
<ofan> chris____: 进vim  执行 :version 结果贴出来
<ofan> chris____: 贴到  http://code.bulix.org
<mofaph> ofan: vim 有启动不读取配置文件的命令吧？
<iVIM2> ofan: 和vim --version有区别么
<ofan> 没啥区别
<chris____> ofan: VIM - Vi IMproved 7.1
<ofan> 我从不记启动参数
<chris____> mofaph: i like monaco too
<ofan> chris____: 全部内容
<iVIM2> ofan: 无非是想看别人的编译参数嘛，干嘛这么隐晦
<ofan> iVIM2: 我不知道--version也能显示
<chris____> ofan: Antispam verification failed.
<ofan> chris____: - -..........
<chris____> what does it mean?
<ofan> chris____: 不知道你咋搞的，验证码输错了？
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  18:46 
<chris____> verify code ? i try again
<chris____> ofan: you are right, i have not find the verify code at there. -_- . http://code.bulix.org/v1t0s4-78990
<chris____> some compile parameter have some function or something awesome ?
<Warm_HUG> openoffice的那些蠢的无可救药的“智能“的功能能关闭么？
<mausetot> Warm_HUG: 不能
<jiero> Monaco？做为文本字体不好看。
<ofan> chris____: 不清楚，你进vim只是输入那些命令看看
<Colin-shzsc> mono 字体现在我基本都用 Inconsolata
<Colin-shzsc> 10.5 pt
<chris____> ofan: i usually alias some commands into one command. and i usually add many options so i can not write down in my memery
<chris____> Colin-shzsc: where to get Inconsolata?
<Colin-shzsc> chris____: sudo apt-get install
<Colin-shzsc> chris____: at least on 10.10
<Colin-shzsc> chris____: I don't know if it be available in 10.04
<chris____> Colin-shzsc: i think the font can be downloaded on font site
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html
<jiero> google the first page
<chris____> jiero: good job
<Colin-shzsc> yes, it is the author's page
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/list/style/Monospaced
<jiero> You will see comparison there~, Liberation Sans the best~
<Warm_HUG> 找了半天都没有关闭的选项，怎么想的呢？
<chris____> iVIM2: most is combine with ^ ? or other keys ?
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: I like Inconsolata coz it won't make the spacing between Chinese characters too wide
<MaskRay> lua 中如何判断一个文件是否存在？
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: ... how do it differ from Liberation Sans?
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: Moreover, I like Consolas on Windows
<Gann> MaskRay: 我想保留emacs的英文字体设置，而修改汉语字体，要如何搞？
<Colin-shzsc> Gann: 也许得捣鼓 fontconfig……
<Gann> Colin-shzsc: 说来也怪，系统别的地方字体都好，就是emacs里的汉字很难看
<Colin-shzsc> 额，我用Vim的
<Colin-shzsc> Emacs怎么处理字体我不清楚
<MaskRay> Gann: 创建一个 fontset
<Colin-shzsc> GVim应该是遵循fontconfig的
<Jagdwurst> Colin-shzsc: 你想像的吧...
<Colin-shzsc> Gann: 或许可以用 fontforge 自己拼一个字体……
<Gann> MaskRay: then?
<Gann> MaskRay: ran hou  ne ?
<MaskRay> Gann: 网上有例子的，对英文 中文 等分别指定字体
<Gann> 默认的这个用粗体还好，不是粗体就看起来有锯齿了
<MaskRay> Gann: 网上有例子的，对英文 中文 等分别指定字体
<Gann> MaskRay: 好的
<Gann> MaskRay: 似乎终于好了
<MaskRay> Gann: !
<Gann> MaskRay: 仅仅用这个个  (set-fontset-font "fontset-default" 'han '("WenQuanYi Bitmap Song" . "unicode-bmp"))
<Gann> MaskRay: 这个是不是只有汉字是文泉译了
<MaskRay> Gann: 应该是
<catcher> 谁知道怎么给grub2加密码
<catcher> 没翻到官方的资料  谁能给个链接
<iVIM2> catcher: 怕被Single User Mode?
<Gann> fcitx4.0的输入框如何跟随光标？
<mausetot> Gann: 不知道
<catcher> iVIM2: 研究以下 ～
<Gann> fcitx4.0光标跟随按CTRL+K ,可以在是否跟随之间切换哦
<Gann> 搞定了
<Gann> 我的系统越来越好用了
<catcher> fcitx在永中中能跟随吗
<ofan> 霍元甲
<Decade> ofan: - -!
<Decade> ofan: 看电影看迷了？
<ofan> Decade: 失误~~~
<Decade> ofan: ……
<makao007> 现在开始编译内核，看看这次要用多久。
<iVIM2> makao007: 你什么系统，cpu什么级别
<makao007> 现在ubuntu 10.10, p4 2.2, MM: 1G, Thinkpad g40
<iVIM2> makao007: 你参照什么文章编译的
<makao007> make mrproper; make nconfig; make && make modules_install , 刚才有位人兄写的。
<iVIM2> makao007: No,我刚才说的是arch
<iVIM2> makao007: make nconfig的确要
<iVIM2> makao007: 后面改成fakeroot make-kpkg --bzimage kernel_image kernel_headers
<iVIM2> 然后cd到外面，找到linux-image什么的那个deb文件
<makao007> 之前这样，http://www.appspto.com/p/362001/ubuntu10.10-kernel-compile   ,用了4 hr
<^k^> ⇪ title: 第三次编译内核 ubuntu10.10
<iVIM2> makao007: 都错的
<iVIM2> makao007: 不适合Ubuntu
<Gann> 这里用arch的有多少阿？
<makao007> ubuntu,那应该怎样啊？
<iVIM2> makao007: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=110461
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 配置并编译内核[更新到linux-2.6.34][增加自动精简]
<iVIM2> makao007: 只不过当中的make menuconfig或者make xconfig建议改成make nconfig
<iVIM2> makao007: make nconfig是新的
<iVIM2> makao007: 内核参数一定要仔细选
<kasion> squid proxy server 修改conf文件之后能不重启squid服务而生效吗？
<iVIM2> makao007: 特别是总线结构，还有文件系统，选错了启动不了
<iVIM2> makao007: 把fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd ......的--initrd改成--bzimage，两者都可以，但是如果是认真选择参数的话后者更好，那是针对自己机器，不是想要编译出一个general kernel
<makao007> iVIM2:  嗯，文件系统我没有改，主要是去掉了ipv6和一些其他笔记本牌子的模块。
<iVIM2> makao007: 一定要把根文件系统编译进内核
<iVIM2> makao007: 还有很多东西要把模块变为内核
<iVIM2> makao007: 最重要的就是总线了
<iVIM2> makao007: 其他的不要紧，就是系统识别出根文件系统之前做的事情必须进内核
<nigojuju> 大家好，请教大家一个问题，原来的硬盘500G基本满了，今天刚买了一个1tb的硬盘，不准备装系统，只准备分一个区，就是备份数据。请问使用哪种文件系统比较稳定？
<mausetot> nigojuju: 你好
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<makao007>  iVIM2: 我对硬件不了解，有没有什么文章让我参考一下？
<iVIM2> makao007: 我刚才给你的那个地址里面有一个pdf
<iVIM2> makao007: 看3楼
<nigojuju> 我使用过一些文件系统，但是对于稳定性没有什么感觉。不知道使用哪种好点呢？谢谢
<iVIM2> makao007: 什么刘少侠的那个
<cece> nigojuju: 你买的哪个牌子的？多钱
<nigojuju> cece: 买的西数1TB,365元
<makao007> 我的同学之几天买了一个2T的,630元。
<hero100era> nigojuju: 追求稳定，再买一块1t的 raid
<iVIM2> makao007: 还有就是要看着lshw的输出，其中driver=有的这种东西全部编译进内核，lsmod的所有模块表明你计算机上肯定有，也编译进内核。就没问题了
<nigojuju> hero100era: 没那么多钱了啊，我就备份下，我还有500G的希捷
<cece> nigojuju: 哇啊阿，我刚买的希捷500g 280
<iVIM2> makao007: 可能以后会发生一些小东西无法加载，到时候再去修改下内核参数即可
<nigojuju> 那个硬盘是绿盘，很差的，装操作系统不好
<nigojuju> cece: 希捷的不错
<nigojuju> cece: 我开机十几秒就可以
<hero100era> 几百块而已嘛
<iVIM2> makao007: 像我这种初学者就是lshw,lsmod全部选进就OK了
<nigojuju> hero100era: 感觉很浪费啊。服务器是用哪种文件系统？
<ofan> nigojuju: 3.5寸的吧
<cece> nigojuju: 看服务呗
<nigojuju> 我一共1.5TB了，还有个老80G的
<iVIM2> nigojuju: ext4不好？
 * debianer 无聊死了
<nigojuju> iVIM2: 我不清除啊，所以请教大家
<cece> 我俩希捷 ，一个arch,一个win7 ,双硬盘，双启动，win7专门下verycd
<hero100era> 服务器？看什么应用吧, 对性能不是太追求的估计还是会用ext3
<nigojuju> cece: 我的笔记本30G专门VERYCD，哈哈，真是有缘分
<nigojuju> hero100era: ext3比ntfs稳定对吗？
<nigojuju> hero100era: 我这个硬盘，就准备分一个区
<debianer> 谁直到怎么给不在线的人留言哦？
<mausetot> debianer: 我
<debianer> mausetot: 你还在吗
<mausetot> debianer: 不在
<hero100era> ext3是linux下面测试最充分的了。而且修复比较容易阿
<debianer> mausetot: 你怎么直到我要说什么
<mausetot> debianer: 不知道
<cece> nigojuju: 30哪够用阿，我坦白，我都是emule里搜了ed2k，迅雷下的
<nigojuju> 分区表已经建立了，现在准备格式化了，等着大家指教
<hero100era> ntfs多数还是用在windows下面。
<debianer> mausetot: 欠扁吗
<mausetot> debianer: :D
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<iVIM2> nigojuju: 你追新的话用btrfs,内核要2.6.36
<ofan> mausetot: 围观你
<mausetot> ofan: :D
<nigojuju> hero100era: 好，那就用ext3
<nigojuju> hero100era: ext4我不放心，呵呵
<nigojuju> cece: 我盗版XP用了5GB
<hero100era> 才1t，没必要上ext4
<nigojuju> 剩下的NTFS，专门下载
 * debianer 打自己一耳光
<nigojuju> 我不用迅雷，我也上传给别人，我觉得这样比较好
<hero100era> 如果你双系统，干脆专门化一个数据分区，ntfs，两个系统都能读写。
<nigojuju> btrfs
<iVIM2> hero100era: ext4相对好吧
<nigojuju> iVIM2: 晕
<cece> 我最惨的是下了FIFA11 大概4G多一点，从ext4往fat剪切了。。。
<hero100era> hero100era: 目前似乎测试还不够充分吧？
<mausetot> hero100era: 嗯
<nigojuju> hero100era: 我怕NTFS不够稳定
<hero100era> ntfs稳定性也还可以的。
<nigojuju> 我不是双系统，我就一个ubuntu
<iVIM2> nigojuju: 不要NTFS
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 直接ext4不就完
<iVIM2> nigojuju: NTFS效率不太好
<nigojuju> iVIM2: 为啥啊？
<iVIM2> nigojuju: 那时M$的专利，ntfs-3g只不过是根据反汇编的结果去改写的，很多没有实现
<nigojuju> gebjgd: ext4成熟了吗？
<iVIM2> nigojuju: 而且
<iVIM2> nigojuju: ext4成熟
<iVIM2> nigojuju: 2.6.36中已经没有experimental了
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 成熟的都能当妈了
<iVIM2> nigojuju: ntfs不是内核级的
<iVIM2> nigojuju: 还有譬如ntfs碎片整理什么都不能的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.javaeye.com/news/18930
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 再爆root 帐号提权漏洞 - 操作系统 - JavaEye新闻
<nigojuju> iVIM2: 如果这样的话，我就用ext4了，不知道服务器用ext4吗？
<ofan> 早补上了
<nigojuju> iVIM2: 服务器用的应该是非常稳定的呀
<hero100era> 才1t，没什么必要上什么ext4
<hero100era> 性能上又不占优。
<nigojuju> hero100era: 为什么？
<nigojuju> hero100era: 我发现ext3自己留了很多空间
<nigojuju> 1TB也就是931GB的，应该能用800GB左右
<nigojuju> 不是，是880GB左右
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 问下，你硬盘都放了什么？
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 这么多东西？
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 大部分是歌曲，视频
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< a片？
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 歌曲为什么不刻盘
<hero100era> ext4注定是个过渡。
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 啥视频？
<hero100era> 道38可能就被btrfs取代了。
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 不是A，不看了
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 没意思
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 哦。b片？
<nigojuju> 光歌曲都将近100GB
<nigojuju> 刻盘.....
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 我的都刻盘了
<iVIM2> hero100era: 什么叫做到2.6.38就被btrfs代替
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< mp3盘
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< cd机能读
<iVIM2> hero100era: ext4是过渡，但是不是技术上的ext3和btrfs过渡
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 而且我对于光盘非常不放心
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 这倒是
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我几年前刻的盘好多都读不出来了，有些只能读一部分
<mengfei> gebjgd: 光盘用多了就没用了
<gebjgd> mengfei<<< dvd +-r
<mengfei> 还是硬盘保险
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 用dvd播放器读
<nigojuju> mengfei: 是啊，我也觉得
<mengfei> 我就用外接硬盘存资料的
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我还有视频啊，很多连续剧
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 连续剧你存他干吗
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< pps上都有
<nigojuju> gebjgd: PPS不够清啊
<mengfei> 我也存了的，不过不多，就几部
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 而且可以给别人看
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 你是喜欢攒电影电视剧
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 而且不能上网时候也能看
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 难怪
<nigojuju> 还有高清片
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 包月用户路过
<nigojuju> 现在你去网上看黑客帝国都找不到
<nigojuju> 除非去下载
<nigojuju> 在线看不到
<mengfei> 我下了一部高清钢铁侠，13G多
<nigojuju> mengfei: 我电脑上有盗梦空间 6.5GB
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< pps上有
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 还dvd超清版的
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 骗子
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 靠难道我落后了？
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 落后的掉渣了
<nigojuju> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< pps上有
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 。。。。。。。。
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我知道ubuntu可以看PPS，我过我没试过
<mengfei> 好看都保存下来啊，只有看了好看了我才下载回来
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我都是用mplayer
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 是linux都能看
<hero100era> 文件系统我选最普及的，要所有主流的发行版都能默认读取，这样就算系统出问题了，随便一张修复盘就可以读取。
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我都是在笔记本上用电炉下了，拷过来看
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 不用电驴
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 累。直接pps
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 算你拽
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 没你拽
<nigojuju> gebjgd: pps这么强...
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 1T硬盘放b片
<nsdy> 注意啦 注意啦 ATI显卡驱动10.12（8.801）发布了  http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/amd-catalyst-10-12%EF%BC%9Aati-driver/
<ofan> 文件系统都是内核级的，只要内核不算旧，都能用
<mengfei> 最近也用PPS多了，原来在迅雷上看美剧的，现在没了
<nsdy> 注意啦 注意啦 ATI显卡驱动10.12（8.801）发布了  http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/amd-catalyst-10-12%EF%BC%9Aati-driver/
<nsdy> 话说 用a卡的兄弟多吗?
<ofan> nsdy: 多贴提醒
<nigojuju> nsdy: 我
<mengfei> 我用A卡
<ofan> nsdy: 我的就是
<nigojuju> 哈哈
<nigojuju> 这么多
<hero100era> 求稳定，debian是个标杆，如果它用了，你就可以放心的用了。
<mengfei> 不过我觉得A卡linux驱动做的不好
<nigojuju> hero100era: debian默认
<nigojuju> hero100era: ext3?
<iVIM2> ofan: 能用ntfs?
<mausetot> iVIM2: 不能
<nsdy> 。。。嘿嘿 a卡是好的 但是a卡的linux驱动就不太好了
<mengfei> 我觉得Debian不太好用
<ofan> iVIM2: 内核支持
<hero100era> nigojuju:  目前还是ext3
<iVIM2> mausetot: 那么怎么能说文件系统都是内核级的呢，NTFS明明是FUSE
<mausetot> iVIM2: 不知道
<nigojuju> hero100era: 那就ext3
<nigojuju> hero100era: 就这么定了
<nigojuju> hero100era: 格式化去
<iVIM2> ofan: 你试过？
<ofan> iVIM2: yeah
<iVIM2> ofan: 把Linux装在NTFS?
<hero100era> mengfei:  你熟悉linux了就会觉得debian 比ubuntu好用。
<Decade> ofan: 你说，如果我这样的桌面用户，有必要两个linux吗？
<ofan> iVIM2: 没，内核的可以读取ntfs
<iVIM2> hero100era: 没感觉到Debian和Ubuntu的差别
<iVIM2> ofan: ……
<iVIM2> ofan: 内核的当然可以读取ntfs咯
<ofan> iVIM2: 一般的也带ntfs-3g
<iVIM2> ofan: 我平时都访问阿
<iVIM2> ofan: 不是NTFS-3g
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 对了忘记告诉你，我还有将近100g的密码字典
<iVIM2> ofan: 内核参数里面有一个Write Supp
<iVIM2> ofan: 不过听说没NTFS-3g好
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 蛋疼？
<nigojuju> 还有一些光盘的镜像
<Jagdwurst> 读没问题，但写起来諸多问题
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 用着方便
<ofan> iVIM2: 内核的支持不好，没人会往ntfs上装linux
<iVIM2> ofan: 我觉得不是好不好的问题，是根本不可能
<iVIM2> ofan: 现在对NTFS的反向工程的能力不能
<ofan> iVIM2: 咋不可能
<nigojuju> 这么慢，还没格式化完成
<hero100era> iVIM2:  可能还是可能的
<hero100era> 只要你做initrd的时候包括ntfs-3g模块就行。
<ofan> hero100era: 内核自带ntfs的驱动
<debianer> 这样的博客主题太好看了 http://emule-chinese.tk/irc.html
<ofan> 不过没ntfs-3g的好
<hero100era> 我记得内核的ntfs模块只读的。。。 现在不清楚。
<iVIM2> hero100era: 可写
<mengfei> nigojuju: 我1TB硬盘用了500多G了
<iVIM2> hero100era: 打开Write Support那个参数
<debianer> 谁能做出这样的主题吗？  http://emule-chinese.tk/irc.html
<iVIM2> hero100era: 但是我估计即使这样还是不行的
<hero100era> 比较新的内核不是太清楚了。
<nigojuju> hero100era: 问你个问题，自己怎么把源里面的软件下载下来，自己配置个源给自己用，我还有个80G
<mausetot> nigojuju: 不知道
<iVIM2> hero100era: 我记得ReactOS的文章说目前的资料不能支持内核级别的操作(NTFS)
<iVIM2> hero100era: NTFS-3G其实做的也很少他说
<nigojuju> 是啊，那时候用80G时候觉得500G够了，谁知道....
<v_v> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/14/0722213&amp;from=rss
<v_v> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/14/0912204&amp;from=rss
<yhzm1314> NTFS有这么先进吗
<v_v> 给力。
<hero100era> nigojuju: 你为什么需要这么做呢?
<nigojuju> 要是能把源里的下载下来，我联不上网时候，也可以装系统了
<iVIM2> yhzm1314: NTFS是否先进不得而知，但是ReactOS要模拟NT他们组希望做到完全兼容NTFS
<hero100era> 如果做镜像，80g似乎不够。
<nigojuju> 不是装系统
<nigojuju> 是装好系统装软件
<mengfei> nigojuju: 我用arch的时候也想做一个镜像服务器的
<nigojuju> hero100era: 我有1TB，哈哈
<nigojuju> mengfei: 要很大硬盘空间吗？
<ofan> nigojuju: wget -r 慢慢下吧
<nigojuju> ofan: 明白了
<yhzm1314> 把软件源全下载下来
<ofan> nigojuju: 可能都用不到1t
<nigojuju> ofan: 想想就高兴
<ofan> nigojuju: - -
<cece> 汗
<yhzm1314> debian  就有好多张dvd 软件镜像包
<nigojuju> cece: 呵呵
<nigojuju> 格式化这么慢，还没完成
<flh> nigojuju: 我的硬盘才20G
<Kandu> cece: 用迅雷不好吧
<nigojuju> flh: 。。。。。
<cece>  Kandu 我知错
<nigojuju> flh: 你不存资料的
<nigojuju> ？
<flh> nigojuju:可我安装了三个linux
<smallsao> 求所有都下下来的 命令？
<mengfei> 虽然我不太喜欢debian，不过我还是把每个版本的debian DVD全都下载下来了
<nigojuju> flh: 这个我信
<hero100era> nigojuju:  可以使用 rsync 做镜像的。
<nigojuju> flh: 那时候我笔记本那个30g我装了六七个linux
<yhzm1314> 不喜欢你还全下载下来做什么
<gebjgd> 出于蛋疼？
<flh> nigojuju: 如果硬盘的寿命跟容量成正比，那我就换
<mengfei> yhzm1314: 其他发行版没有这么全的软件包啊，
<v_v> 据说明天要下雪
<v_v> 给力啊
<yhzm1314> 你用到的软件也没这么多吧
<cece> 肯定要下了
<yhzm1314> 呵呵
<cece> 我这里冻死了
<nigojuju> 一个debian,ubuntu,puppy,centos,gentoo装了一半,还有BT3，BT4
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我当时什么都不会
<happyaron> cece: 我这儿现在 -22 度，昨天晚上 -27
<nigojuju> 就是想各个都试试
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 你现在什么都会了？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 你太厲害了
<mengfei> yhzm1314: 用不到和没有的用是两个概念
<ofan> nigojuju: 浪费时间
<flh> mengfei: 做源的镜像，还是下载dvd好，如debian系的
<v_v> 靠， 至今不知-30是什么概念
<nigojuju> hero100era: 对不起，刚刚没看到你说的
<nigojuju> hero100era: 是用什么做？
<mengfei> flh: debian的DVD我都下了啊
<nigojuju> ofan: 当时我什么都不懂啊，图新鲜
<flh> mengfei: 我是5.04的，现在变了
<flh> mengfei: 我是5.04的，有必要新下不？
<nigojuju> mengfei: 我这里有arch,backtrack,centos,debian,fedora,freebsd,gentoo,mandriva,puppy,redhat的镜像，有些还是DVD
<hero100era> 如果你只是想保存你装过的软件包，那么可以用 apt-get -d install
<nigojuju> 我觉得自从自己用了500G，就有收藏僻了
<mengfei> flh：没必要新下载
<nigojuju> hero100era: 这么好！
<yhzm1314> 做为桌面用户我也下了好多个版本的镜像
<nigojuju> 可是有很多依赖关系
<nigojuju> hero100era: 这些依赖关系很难解决
<cece> 常备ubuntu cd作为修复工具
<mengfei> nigojuju: 除了mandriva我其它的也都有保存
<flh> mengfei: 谢谢,我也不想重新下了，太大了，如果想升，up一下
<nigojuju> cece: 我做了一个U盘系统，作为修复也很好用的
<nigojuju> mengfei: 那个mandriva不大，所以就保留了，才不到700MB
<flh> nigojuju: 你还是弄个无盘服务器，那更方便
<yhzm1314> 也没必要全用新版的,真要更新.安装好以后再连网更新吧
<cece> nigojuju: 人间悲剧我的主板需升级BIOS才支持U盘启动
<mengfei> 我觉得不好用删了
<mengfei> 原来也试过
<CyrusYzGTt> wget -N -c
<nigojuju> mengfei: 呵呵，我也是试过后来就没用了，不过没删
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< linux这种变化多，更新快的系统还是不值得刻盘留映像的
<yhzm1314> 用网卡启动
<nigojuju> flh: 无盘服务器....
<nigojuju> flh: 不懂
<mengfei> cece：你是不能U启动？我02年买的都能
<flh> 硬盘大，什么都可以放，另一边用笔记本工作
<cece> mengfei: 我以前的都可以，新买了个微星的，恨死了
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 也许是吧，我过我这些光盘还有时候装虚拟机，因为除了ubuntu我还想看看别的，呵呵
<nigojuju> flh: 这个我不懂哦
<nigojuju> cece: MSI不能U盘启动？
<nigojuju> cece: 不会吧
<flh> nigojuju: 硬盘大有玩头啊，想怎么就怎么呢
<mengfei> nigojuju: 我们有的想法一样啊，我常用的ubuntu和arch其他的好多都在虚拟机里试用
<nigojuju> flh: 有技术的才能玩
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 用arch
<nigojuju> flh: 我不行
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 你就不会依赖于所谓的那些发行版了
<cece> nigojuju:  785gm-e65 55555
<nigojuju> mengfei: 是呀是呀，呵呵
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 为什么说用arch就不依赖于发行版？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 嗯，只要一個不到300M的光盤鏡像，一次升級就到最新版
<hero100era> 最简单的是用这个。。
<hero100era> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Apt-offline%E7%A6%BB%E7%BA%BF%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<mengfei> 我觉得arch做挺好
<^k^> ⇪ title: Apt-offline离线安装指南 - Ubuntu中文
<hero100era> 看看这个吧。。
<hero100era> nigojuju:
<flh> mengfei: lenny版本的镜像大约要多少容量？
<hero100era> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Apt-offline%E7%A6%BB%E7%BA%BF%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<hero100era> nigojuju: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Apt-offline%E7%A6%BB%E7%BA%BF%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<nigojuju> Kandu: 我知道了，我想起来arch是可以跨版本升级的
<mengfei> flh:我也不大清楚，debian用的不多
<Kandu> nigojuju: arch 沒有跨版本的說法
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 对于arch来说，没有默认桌面的概念，没有版本的概念
<nigojuju> hero100era: 非常感谢！
<cece> arch 过了几个月就乱了
<Kandu> nigojuju: ubuntu lts 有跨版本升級一說
<nigojuju> Kandu: 原来是这样
<yhzm1314> 每个人喜欢的发行版不一样的
<debianer> 有个问题，用evolution的imap协议打开qq邮件，CPU会100%而关闭不了，必须手工关闭
<nigojuju> hero100era: 谢谢！
<gebjgd> debianer<<< thunderbird
<Kandu> 唉，配置內核 make nconfig 進 FS 怎麼沒有 MINIX 文件系統的選項？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 用thunderbird
<mengfei> 用ubuntu不跨版本升级，以前试过，总有那样这样的问题，所以每次都是完全重装
<iVIM2> mengfei: 不能aptitude dist-upgrade?
<gebjgd> mengfei<<< 重装的代价太大了
<Kandu> 我記得 2.6.21 開始，就支持 MINIX v3 fs 的哎
<hero100era> 重装代价怎么会大呢？
<nigojuju> hero100era: 有问题了，格式化完了，为什么认不出来，用gparted格式化的，现在出来个unknwn
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<nigojuju> hero100era: unknown
<mengfei> iVIM2: 我反正是不用的，都是备份资料重装系统
<hero100era> 呵呵。。。 gparted能格式化么？
<cece> 董晓娟又来了
<nigojuju> 可以啊
<gebjgd> hero100era<<< 因为软件太多了
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: thunderbird和evolution是一样设置吗？
<hero100era> 你先在 #blkid
<gebjgd> hero100era<<< 费时间
<nigojuju> hero100era: 有个选项，format to
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 嗯，差不多
<hero100era> 看看你的目标分区是什么？
<nigojuju> hero100era: 难道让我用mkfs -ext3
<chris____> nigojuju: can you give me your mail address ?
<hero100era> 嗯。就是准备让你用这个。
<nigojuju> chris____: gardenyunjing@gmail.com
<yhzm1314> 如果本来系统就装有一大堆软件,重装是很费时间的
<nigojuju> chris____: 有何指教呀？呵呵
<nigojuju> yhzm1314: 可以用tar阿
<gebjgd> debianer<<< thunderbird自动探测配置
<nigojuju> yhzm1314: 我用过，挺方便的
<debianer> gebjgd: 阿，有这么好吗
<nigojuju> chris____: ？
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 当然了
<chris____> nigojuju: i see the talk log, i find you have a lot of video and music, so i decide to ask for you mail to get
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ gebjgd 说的是正解
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 你今年才知道？
<debianer> gebjgd: 是阿
<debianer> gebjgd: 怎么了？
<nigojuju> chris____: 怎么能传给你呢？
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 你过时了
<yhzm1314> 安装新版本,tar 备份的老版本软件没用了呵呵
<nigojuju> chris____: 发个图片给你吧
<nigojuju> 呵呵
<debianer> gebjgd: 朝闻道，夕死可矣！
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 去死吧
<iVIM2_> Hello,everyone.
<gebjgd> debianer<<< XD
<debianer> gebjgd: 自动探测配置啥意思？
<nigojuju> chris____: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不过，配置imap最好看看，那个imap提供商的帮助，关于在thunderbird文件夹的显示
<flh> gebjgd: 刚才在说什么呀。tar备份系统？
<nigojuju> chris____: 是不是中文输入法有问题啊？
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 就是imag pop3的配置会自动侬好
<debianer> gebjgd: 那不错阿，stmp反正是一样的设置
<nigojuju> hero100era: 我重新格式化
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 好的，谢谢了
<chris____> nigojuju: no, i have not installed chinese input
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 就是输入网址，帐号，密码，
<chris____> my mail is numbchild@gmail.com
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: qq邮箱反正也不会说怎么在thunderbird里设置
<nigojuju> chris____: 你要看我的视频还是？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 说了，如果设置了独立密码。就用不了
<nigojuju> chris____: 我发歌曲给你吧
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 没有设置独立密码
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 用通用教程就是了
<nigojuju> chris____: ?
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 我找到解决方法了
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ...
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 各位记得哦，设置qq邮箱的imap，一定要把端口993带上去
<chris____> nigojuju: not now , when i need, i can connect you, that's itr
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 我早就用了。。。。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 这样evolution就不会让CPU达到100%了
<huangg> 问：各位在linux下面都是哪儿下电影的
<chris____> nigojuju: my disk is full now
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你 用过QQ邮箱吗
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ evolution关thunderbird屁事
<nigojuju> chris____: 这，通过邮件发以G来衡量的东西
<nigojuju> chris____: 我有很多都是flac的
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 嗯，之前用过，现在不用了，只用gmail
<nigojuju> chris____: 我有点迷惑了
<cece> huangg: verycd
<chris____> nigojuju: not must mail, you can share with internet disk
 * huangg 还有没~
<yhzm1314> 一首歌几十M
<chris____> ok, alright, you can share with dropbox or rayfile or 115u or QQ mail anything
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 既然能用了，我就用它了，没必要换了
<yhzm1314> 上传都要命
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 自己喜欢就行了，
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<hero100era> 备份当前系统安装的所有包的列表
<hero100era> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/somefile
<hero100era> 从上面备份的安装包的列表文件恢复所有包
<hero100era> dpkg --set-selections < ~/somefile
<hero100era> sudo dselect
<flh> hero100era: 你的两个命令，debian下行不行？
<if_else> 各位，进入 sqlite 后如何列出和选择已有数据库，谢谢
<hero100era> 可以
<gebjgd> debianer<<< imap似乎不行
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 但是pop可以
<chris____> what is the code of pink color in bash promot ? like \[00;23m\] ?
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 我刚刚设置了一下。thunderbird
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<pocoyo> iVIM2_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  20:46 
<nigojuju> iVIM2_: 阿弥陀如来
<debianer> gebjgd: evolution都可以
<iVIM2> nigojuju: bot而已。
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家好，皇天后土
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<debianer> 不过有个问题，qq邮箱的群邮件总是下载不了
<Warm_HUG> if_else: .help
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 你好～ Fedora用户闪过
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 不用那破玩意
<nigojuju> iVIM2: 你做的BOT吗？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我不好
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ MM,妳需要慰籍？？
<debianer> pocoyo: 你是妹妹？
<debianer> pocoyo: 天阿，我一直把你当男的
 * pocoyo 今天上了董晓娟。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ :-)，，，，
 * CyrusYzGTt 青山不改，绿水长流，再会
<debianer> 是否建行支持linux了？
<yhzm1314> Fedora 看繁体中文PDF 字体破碎的人有?
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<pocoyo> iVIM2_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<flh> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<debianer> 建行的网上银行怎么才能用阿？
<pocoyo> flh: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<nigojuju> debianer: 不知道建行行不行，不过我用浦发很方便
<Kandu> yhzm1314: 我這邊有這個情況
<debianer> nigojuju: 我也一直用浦发银行
<Colin-shzsc> yhzm1314: 据说是 MingLiU 字体的问题
<debianer> nigojuju: 不是说建行可以了吗
<nigojuju> 那多好啊
<nigojuju> 继续用啊
<Kandu> yhzm1314: 換用 xpdf 顯示便正常了
<if_else> Warm_HUG: 兄台，.help 好像只找到 .database 但是没下文？谢谢
<yhzm1314> 只能用别的PDF了
<nigojuju> debianer: 我不清楚啊，浦发就在我家旁边没多远，很方便，而且不用年费
<yhzm1314> 我装了xpdf还是一样不行   我装foxit就行了
<Colin-shzsc> yhzm1314: 有说是旧版的细明体因为用了bytecode组合笔划所以会碎掉，如果freetype编译时没有打开相关的参数
<Warm_HUG> if_else: 还能变更当前数据库么？@_@
<Colin-shzsc> 而看上去大多数发行版都没把它打开
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 群邮件不能接受
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 是因为选项里面没有
<debianer> gebjgd: 能选上吗？
<debianer> gebjgd: 有办法解决群邮件吗
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 没有。腾讯邮箱里面没有那个选项
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 而且好慢阿
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 这破qq邮箱
<debianer> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> debianer<<< 垃圾
<debianer> gebjgd: 单位工作邮件很多发送到群邮箱，没办法
<hero100era> 你什么单位？居然用qq邮箱。。。
<nigojuju> hero100era: gparted是不是有什么问题
<nigojuju> hero100era: Writing inode tables: done
<nigojuju> Creating journal (32768 blocks): done
<nigojuju> Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information:
<nigojuju> done
<nigojuju> This filesystem will be automatically checked every 32 mounts or
<nigojuju> 180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.
<nigojuju> hero100era: 格式化完成了，也可以用了，可是gparted竟然认不出来
<if_else> Warm_HUG: 看来 sqlite 没 mysql 那么高级了，谢谢各位了
<hero100era> 呵呵。。 管他呢。。
<hero100era> 你能用就行啦。
<nigojuju> hero100era: 汗....
<nigojuju> hero100era: 不会是磁盘有问题吧
<hero100era> 应该不会吧。。。
<nigojuju> hero100era: mkfs.ext3格式好了，都没问题了，gparted竟然还unkonwn
<iVIM2> Perl支持sub嵌套么？
<nigojuju> hero100era: 系统自带那个也显示正常
<nigojuju> hero100era: disk utility
<chris____> how to compile c or other file in vim ?
<hero100era> 呵呵 那不就得啦，管他做什么。。。
<iVIM2> chris____: make
<chris____> iVIM2: ":make" ?
<chris____> iVIM2: iVIM2 but it need you to write a Makefile in current working direction. and set something in vimrc ?
<chris____> iVIM2: ok, alright, how to write a simple Makefile ?
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<iVIM2> chris____: 我不是特别清楚，每次都上网查资料然后照着别人写的
<iVIM2> chris____: 就是有个Tab不能改成空格
<chris____> iVIM2 oh
<ofan> chris____: 用c-support插件
<chris____> ofan: i already have it
<ofan> chris____: 或者自己写个函数编译运行
<chris____> ofan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/540721/compile-directly-from-vim  does it work?
<^k^> ⇪ title: c++ - compile directly from vim - Stack Overflow
<ofan> chris____: 单文件程序 \rr 就行了
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<^k^> iVIM2_: .. ..
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2：hi
<chris____> ^k^: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/540721/compile-directly-from-vim  compile c or cpp in vim.
<ofan> chris____: 下面说了 他那个也可以
<ofan> chris____: 不过算是hack  不正统~
<chris____> ofan: really? so what is the officieal way ?
<ofan> chris____: use plugins or write makefiles
<chris____> ofan: thx
<LKoi_Z> 好冷清阿
<Jinsong> pps的美剧看不了，现在有解决办法么？
<makao007> 刚才发现 2.6.36.2内核上有 amazon s3的模块，还真赶时髦啊。
<ofan> amazon给加的吧
<makao007> 还有iphone模块的。
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<iVIM2> test
<^k^> iVIM2, ....  21:22 
<iVIM2> mytest
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2：tset
<iVIM2> 测试
<^k^> iVIM2, ....  21:23 
<ofan> ip的是支持手机网卡
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 手机网卡是什么新概念？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 用手机做modem 不是新概念
<Warm_HUG> 呃
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<iVIM3> 测试
<pocoyo> iVIM3: 无论这个世界多么混乱，坚持自己的信念。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<iVIM3> his
<^k^> iVIM3, ....  21:25 
<Warm_HUG> iVIM3：你变身bot了？
<makao007> 这个聊天室中，哪几个是bot?
<GUN^ROSE> 除了你，都是。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 收到
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<iVIM3> yourbot
<iVIM2_> 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<^k^> iVIM2_: .. ..
<iVIM3> myself
<iVIM3> thebault
<iVIM3> yourbot
<iVIM2_> 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<iVIM3> nextweek
<Decade> ^k^: 你是谁？
<richard_ma> Decade: 机器人死了～～
<Decade> richard_ma: 咯，还想和它聊聊杀杀时间呢。
<cfy> Decade: bot有权保持沉默
<Decade> cfy: ……
<richard_ma> Decade: 。。。
<iVIM2_> 大家好，阿弥陀佛！
<iVIM3> yourbot
<iVIM2_> iVIM3, 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<iVIM3> mybot
<iVIM2_> iVIM3, 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<Warm_HUG> 要说聊天，还是archcn的那个zfish，虽然傻的可以，但是怎么聊都不会死掉
<richard_ma> Decade: 注意机器人是不是和你私聊了？
<iGnome> cfy: 那脚本？
<makao007> http://www.cleverbot.com/
<Decade> richard_ma: 木有。
<cfy> iGnome: 论坛的么？我先收藏XD
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<iVIM2_> DraZet, 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<iVIM2_> DraZet, 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<iGnome> 我才改了点，放上面
<iVIM2_> iGnome, 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么不搞个配置的？你的要修改脚本的？
<DraZet> ...
<iVIM2_> DraZet, 阿弥陀佛，请说中文，谢谢配合
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<iGnome> 熟悉pl的用。其他的不管。
<LKoi_Z> 。。。
<Decade> iVIM2: 你是新bot?
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<iGnome> happyaron: 嗯。这下反应不错
<happyaron> iGnome: ...
<DraZet> 擦 这个bot不给力阿
<iGnome> 这个大胡子也提了吧
<cfy> iGnome: 不是吧 。。。。
<cfy> ?
<DraZet> 。。。
<DraZet> iGnome: 谁写的？
<iGnome> cfy: .
<iVIM3> DraZet: me
<cfy> iGnome: 玩bot阿。
<iGnome> 简单的几行而已，不会改的。。你说啥。@@
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈，我写的bot是最沉默的。。。。还没说过话...
<DraZet> iVIM3: 哦？ 有教程么？
<cfy> iGnome: ....这样可以体现pl犀利嘛
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<iGnome> 常年不动的。写啥配置哦。
<iGnome> 只是没办法设置到桌面
<DraZet> linux有翻墙比较快的方案么
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> DraZet: 翻墙违法。。。
<iGnome> 除开我的hack版本的habak。或者其他不被接管的wm
<DraZet> .。。
<Colin-shzsc> DraZet: 注意这里大概不是每个人都ssl的吧
<DraZet> 汗~~~
<Kandu> 反對翻牆才違法呢
<iGnome> happyaron: 要过年了。准备刷屏了
<iGnome> 这个 Destine 最喜欢
<cfy> Kandu: 那是反道德。。。
<Kandu> 違反憲法
<makao007> empathy 默认加密的不？
<Kandu> cfy: 政府老做違法憲法的事兒呢
<cfy> Kandu: sigh.....
<iGnome> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻⇶⇸→↣↦
<Destine> iGnome, what?
<DraZet> 好吧 最近有什么好看的爱情动作片么
<DraZet> 有在win下用emacs+cscope的么
<Colin-shzsc> 不使用7000端口并加ssl就是明文的
<iGnome> Destine: 过年了
<reiv> “百搭”是什么？
<Warm_HUG> 7000的irssi不能用了
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: /server -ssl irc.freenode.net 7000
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 之前不能用，现在莫名好了
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 這樣應該沒問題吧
<Warm_HUG> @_@
<Colin-shzsc> Warm_HUG: 我 empathy 倒是一直用着 7000；貌似还有一个ssl端口？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 0_o
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 抱一個
<Warm_HUG> Colin-shzsc: 就知道一个7000，别的不了解
<reiv> 其他人墙内的接收不是SSL，不是一下都曝光了？
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 你眼睛有毛病，太丑
 * Warm_HUG 大家都ssl吧
 * reiv 6667
<ofan> Warm_HUG: vpn的不怕
<makao007> 晕，empathy 默认不是加密的。
<Warm_HUG> ofan: vpn估计更是少数了吧？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 加密也没什么用 log都挂着
<reiv> 墙只扫80上的东西吧。
<iVIM3> ofan: +1
<iVIM3> reiv: No
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 那都是事后了
<happyaron> reiv: 扯
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 也都是事后抓人~
 * huangg 终端里面 上下翻页是 哪个快捷键
<happyaron> reiv: 你测试下，除了53只检查有效dns信息之外，别的都过滤。
<huangg> happyaron: ~
<happyaron> huangg: pageup/down
<huangg> happyaron: 不可以的
<ofan> huangg: shift+pg{up,down}
<reiv> 那用ftp下载东西，binary的数据流，碰到某“敏感词”，也reset吗？
<Warm_HUG> ofan: jc酥酥 T_T
<Kandu> reiv: 嗯，我遇到多次
<huangg> ofan: 正解，谢了，
<happyaron> reiv: 会的。
<Colin-shzsc> reiv: 电子邮件都会的啊
<Kandu> reiv: 就幾分鐘前下載內核源碼又被牆
 * reiv 是土人...
<iVIM3> reiv: 会
<iVIM3> Kandu: Linux内核源码？
<Kandu> iVIM3: 嗯
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 表叫我jc,叫我人民卫士~~~~
 * reiv 还没碰过非http被墙的情况。
<Kandu> reiv: 剛剛是 ftp 在下載的
<Warm_HUG> 谁把官方网编译下然后下载试试
<DraZet> ofan: 你好卫士
<ofan> DraZet: 好
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 人民共扑
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 有别字
<happyaron> ofan: 360ws 你好。
<iVIM3> Kandu: 那个我还没有过，你下什么版本
<ofan> happyaron: ..不是一家的
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 别字是本意的
<DraZet> ofan: 你是真网警还是假网警阿
<reiv> 都“扑”了。...
<ofan> DraZet: 这需要怀疑么
<Kandu> iVIM3: kernel.org 的 ftp 伺服器 2.6.36
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 看不懂..
<reiv> Kandu: 给个全的url吧
<DraZet> ofan: 那在网上偷别人媳妇儿你管不管阿
<ofan> DraZet: 谁？
<Kandu> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.36.tar.bz
<DraZet> ofan: 你猜
<ofan> DraZet: 拐你媳妇了？
<koreagrace> 谁用过wine的?给传点经验.......
<DraZet> ofan: 米有 都是我拐别人媳妇
<Warm_HUG> 真能扯
<DraZet> 三国杀了 有人么
<DraZet> 哈哈
<pocoyo> DraZet: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Colin-shzsc> koreagrace: 哪里有问题了？
<reiv> Kandu: No such file `linux-2.6.36.tar.bz'
<Kandu> reiv: 最後面少了2
<DraZet> 在哪个服务器&？
<ofan> DraZet: 三国杀有什么意思
<Kandu> s/bz/bz2
<reiv> Kandu: 。。。
<DraZet> ofan: 只能三国杀了 又没别人媳妇儿让我拐
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，又被打鸡血了……
<ofan> DraZet: 我问三国杀有啥意思.. 你怎么老想着别人媳妇
<reiv> Kandu: 可怜的速度：73,848      3.32K/s  eta 5h 47m
<DraZet> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> reiv: axel -n 100 ...
<reiv> ofan: 你太猛了...
<DraZet> linux下 quake在哪里下载？
<debianer> pocoyo: debian你用吗
<Kandu> reiv: 我這兒上 250K/s 左右
<debianer> 这里谁用debian?
<ofan> reiv:你试试..
<Colin-shzsc> 不过有时墙是会神经过敏的，甚至连国内官方的东西有时都reset
<iVIM3> debianer: Me
<Colin-shzsc> 我就在中国天气网上碰到过一次
<reiv> Kandu: 我这里基本都慢，http给力。
<Kandu> 唔，好多次登錄 qq 被牆
<debianer> iVIM3: 请问，可以用ubuntuone吗？
<reiv> Kandu: ftp慢
<iVIM3> debianer: 什么UbuntuOne
<Colin-shzsc> 还有一次竟是选课的时候
<pocoyo> debianer: 跟你有关系？
<iVIM3> debianer: 那好像是Ca[a-z]*公司的服务？
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 所以我們要早日推倒共產黨才行
<reiv> Kandu: http也不给力...
<reiv> Kandu: 暴力的不对的。
<iVIM3> Kandu: 是最新的代码么？
<Kandu> iVIM3: 嗯？
<iVIM3> Kandu: Linux内核代码？
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 事实上有几个党配得上共××的称号？这世界上估计一个都没吧。
<Kandu> iVIM3: 不是最新的，最新的不敢用
<reiv> 最新是2.6.37_rc4吧
<iVIM3> Kandu: 最新的Stable
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 政党反正都是这样滴
<Kandu> iVIM3: 不知，我只是從 abs 里拿來用的
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 具體歷史我也不了解
<happyaron> reset 不一定是被xx
<reiv> Kandu: 目前下载了793192字节，还没挂。
<happyaron> http服务没开也是可能的。
<Colin-shzsc> 也确实有时是它反应过度
<Warm_HUG> 无政府主义的瞧不起你们这些对各种制度抱有希望的人
<iVIM3> happyaron: 我觉得L内核代码好像没有这样过
<happyaron> iVIM3: 反正我也没被reset过。
<happyaron> 我在用2.6.37-rc4
<Kandu> reiv: 我經常在 qq 群喊“打倒共產黨”，也許是對我特殊照顧吧，反正經常下源碼包被牆
 * reiv 把linux-2.6.36.2.tar.bz2挂到bt机上慢慢下载，明天看结果。
<debianer> pocoyo:  iVIM3 我在debian里想搞个云储存，有办法吗？
<Kandu> reiv: 好幾次要翻牆才能登錄 QQ
<reiv> Kandu: qq还是不要用的好。
<pocoyo> debianer: 不懂。
 * reiv quit
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 国产闭源的都最好滚的远远的
<happyaron> Kandu: 用aria2下
<debianer> 不能用ubuntuone和dropbox了，有好的网络硬盘推荐吗？
<Kandu> happyaron: 沒關係，一牆就 tsocks 一下繼續下 :)
<debianer> happyaron: 我用aria2下载iso，总是缺文件！！！
<Warm_HUG> debianer: 自己买个vps，啥都有了
<happyaron> Kandu: .
<debianer> Warm_HUG: VPS是什么？
<happyaron> debianer: 呃，用 experimental 里的aria2
<happyaron> debianer: testing/unstable里的有bug
<Warm_HUG> debianer: 虚拟主机
<debianer> happyaron: 怪不得阿
<debianer> happyaron: 你也不修正一下
<debianer> Warm_HUG: 我买了好几次虚拟主机的空间，每次都是到期了所有文件都完蛋了
<Warm_HUG> debianer: 哇
<happyaron> debianer: experimental里有修正好的，再说那个软件有maintainer
<debianer> happyaron: maintainer啥意思？你用debian吗
<happyaron> 维护者。。。
<happyaron> debianer: 看什么情况用debian
<kasion> 我也用debian testing 哈哈
<debianer> happyaron: debian的main源是啥意思阿
<debianer> happyaron: 还有什么很多常见的单词我都忘记了，反正有好几个
<iVIM3> debianer: 你说的aria2的问题
<iVIM3> debianer: 我前两天刚刚Bugzilla
<iVIM3> debianer: 就给我说升级到最新aria2的回复
<debianer> iVIM3: 谢谢你
<happyaron> iVIM3: 那不是bugzilla。。。
<DraZet> 有人买vps么
<debianer> iVIM3: 我代表人民感谢你的bugzilla
<happyaron> iVIM3: bugzilla是一个web软件好不好。
<nigojuju> 怎么没人说话呀？
<nigojuju> gparted没问题了
<makao007>  在ubuntu下,编译内核 make menuconfig; make clean;  make ; make install　到这一步,完成了没有啊?
<nigojuju> 有没有人想谈下用tar还原系统的问题？
<nigojuju> 我有点问题请教
<iVIM3> happyaron: 哦
<iVIM3> makao007: 我不是给你url了
<nigojuju> 用tar备份系统时候，grub如何再次进行引导呢/
<makao007> iVIM3: 另处我又到网上找了教程,把我自己看糊涂了.
 * debianer 我下了，拜拜
<nigojuju> 8
<iVIM3> makao007: 那种方法不适合Deb/Ub
<iVIM3> makao007: Debian对grub2有自动化管理，所以要用，你手动改好之后自动化又把你去掉
<makao007> iVIM3: 我还要自己生成一个initrd.img 和要修改grub.cfg?
<iVIM3> makao007: make install是危险的安装方式
<iVIM3> makao007: 不需要initrd
<iVIM3> makao007: make install可能会激活你的LILO，
<makao007> 那grub.cfg 应该怎么写啊,不用img文件的话.
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 如果用tar备份系统后，拷贝到新的硬盘上面，那么怎么用grub进行引导呢？
<makao007> 用回原来的img文件?
<iVIM3> makao007: 和你说了用那个教程里面方法
<iVIM3> makao007: 不要make install也不要自己人工干预grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 什么意思
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 就是你把数据Copy出来了，要从那里启动？
<makao007> :iVIM3 我重启试试,我想应该完成了.
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 使用tar备份系统，然后将它在新的磁盘解压，该如何引导呢
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 是呀，原来的UUID应该不对了吧
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 1.你新的磁盘的文件系统要编译进内核
<nigojuju> 是不是要先在新磁盘的MBR上安装grub，然后手写引导文件？
<iVIM3> 2.修改新的/etc/fstab
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 内核都支持
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 好
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 修改启动文件
<iVIM3> 3.修改grub
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 修改grub
<nigojuju> 好，明白了，非常感谢
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 你的操作系统？
<nigojuju> ubuntu
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 这样
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 你新分区的名字告诉我
<iVIM3> nigojuju: /dev/sda,sdb还是……
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我还没实施呢，呵呵
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 等会儿再实施，我还没有打包
<iVIM3> nigojuju: Ubuntu的话不建议手动修改grub
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我以前经常改啊
<iVIM3> nigojuju: chroot进去然后grub-install,update-grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 手动修改后每次更新系统都要改吧？
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 很多都是自己写的，可是现在10.04用的grub2，我就不会了
<nigojuju> 我现在让grub引导grub2
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 新的有自己的识别，一次update-grub就把/boot/grub/grub.cfg重写了
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 没必要
<ofan> nigojuju: - -
<kasion> 问：windows下应该不支持#!这样的脚本吧？
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我不会grub2啊
<void1> 推荐grub4dos
<ofan> kasion: 不支持
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 可以卸载grub2
<nigojuju> void1: 我不用windows
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 让Debian管理grub
<ofan> grub2就是不太直观
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 让Ubuntu管理grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 自己修改一次更新系统就over了
<void1> nigojuju: grub4dos不需要windows
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 这，我有点迷茫了
<void1> nigojuju: 一样也可以装在mbr上
<void1> nigojuju: linux下也可以装
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 可以卸载grub2的，但是要安装grub
<nigojuju> grub4dos 比 grub有何优势啊？ 让它引导BT3（ext3）都不行啊
<Warm_HUG> 要改grub的配置，去改/etc/default/grub
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 那如果tar备份过，应该tar包里面是grub2
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 你用grub2也没问题
<void1> nigojuju: 可以在dos下运行，可以map软盘，ext4都可以引导
<Warm_HUG> 应该说是grub2的配置
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 为什么一定要自己修改呢？
<nigojuju> void1: 我不会dos啊
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 自己修改grub的config呢？
<void1> nigojuju: 可以在dos下运行，不是说不可以在linux下运行...
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我会修改grub的menu.lst
<iVIM3> Warm_HUG: 只有Debian,Ubuntu之类才有/etc/default/grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 有修改的必要么？
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 那怎么引导呢？
<ofan> iVIM3: 我的也有
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 系统可以自动帮你完成的吧
<nigojuju> 可是根本进不去系统啊
<iVIM3> ofan: arch?我怎么没的我记得，我是自己修改
<ofan> iVIM3: 自己装的
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 和你说了Ubuntu会自己弄的
<iVIM3> ofan: 我自己装了grub2阿，还要装什么？
<ofan> iVIM3: 我就是自己装的grub2
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 你想，一个新磁盘，就把tar包解压了，然后U盘拿走了，就一个硬盘，都进不了系统哦
<ofan> iVIM3: 源里的
<Decade> iVIM3: 如果uuid不同了，挂载不上去吧？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 備份不會備份 uuid 所以，還原後無需改動 grub配置
<iVIM3> Decade: chroot进去update-grub下ok了么？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 還原也不會改動 uuid
<ofan> nigojuju: 第一次进去要手动写grub的命令
<Decade> iVIM3: 这倒行。
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 明白了
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 呵呵
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 谢谢
<ofan> nigojuju: 或者你备份了mbr 直接dd到硬盘上
<iVIM3> Decade: 因为Debian的机制早晚会update-grub
<nigojuju> Kandu: 原来不备份uuid的
<iVIM3> Decade: 其实Debian的安装盘本来就是chroot进去的
<Decade> iVIM3: 噢。
<nigojuju> ofan: 这个也是好方法
<iVIM3> ofan: 装好之后我记得我修改的也是/boot/grub/grub.cfg阿
<Decade> iVIM3: 有好几次被uuid闹得头大。
<iVIM3> ofan: 不是/etc/default/grub
<nigojuju> ofan: 不过分区表要换
<Decade> iVIM3: 敏感了。
<ofan> iVIM3: grub.cfg是产生的
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 还好装个一次gentoo，要不都忘了还有chroot
<ofan> nigojuju: 所以第一次进要手动引导
<nigojuju> ofan: 明白了
<iol> 有人听说过新氧没?
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 和Gentoo稍微不同
<pocoyo> iol: 很久没人提起过了。
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 如果/newsys是新系统的位置
<Colin-shzsc> iol: KDE？
<ofan> 其实备份系统意义不大，主要是配置文件
<iVIM3> nigojuju: mount -t proc none /newsys/proc #Gentoo也要
<iol> pocoyo: 有开发者的联系方式没?
<iVIM3> nigojuju: mount --bind /dev /newsys/dev #Gentoo也要
<nigojuju> ofan: 我配置的有火狐，雷鸟，还有装的其它软件，所以想保留配置
<pocoyo> iol: 没有。
<ofan> nigojuju: 只保存配置文件即可
<iVIM3> nigojuju: mount --bind /sys /newsys/sys #这个Gentoo是不需要的，但是这里必须要
<nigojuju> ofan: 那时候分区分的不好，现在想备份到新的1TB硬盘后，把原来的500G重新分区格式化
<nigojuju> 然后再拷贝回去，把系统还原
<iVIM3> nigojuju: chroot /newsys
<iol> 那个项目好像停掉了.
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 最后不需要env_update,这是Gentoo特有的
<ofan> nigojuju: 随便 怎么搞都行，不过你tar后 用户权限可能会有点问题
<nigojuju> iVIM3: mount --bind /sys /newsys/sys
<nigojuju> 这个必须是吗？
<iol>  这是gentoo用户在传教嘛.
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 否则无法update-grub，我记得
<ofan> nigojuju: chroot这种方法很麻烦
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 好，那我全部都mount上
<nigojuju> ofan: 可是dd的话，原来的分区表也留下了吧？
<iVIM3> ofan: 我记得我的arch的grub2是menu.lst变成grub.cfg的注释
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 不要轻易dd
<nigojuju> ofan: 那时候装gentoo一次，chroot还好
<iVIM3> ofan: 不是update-grub的，我好像没发现有类似功能
<iVIM3> nigojuju: arch,debian的安装也要chroot
<ofan> iVIM3: grub.cfg是自动生成的，配置文件在/etc/default/grub和/etc/grub.d
<iol> Colin-shzsc: 不是的
<ofan> iVIM3: grub-mkconfig
<iVIM3> 我现在就启动虚拟机看看
<ofan> iVIM3: grub-*都是grub2带的
<nigojuju> iVIM3: chroot之后运行什么可以让grub2自动重写呢？
<nigojuju> iVIM3: grub的话就是update-grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: update-grub,还要记得install-grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: grub-install
<ofan> nigojuju: grub-instll grub-mkconfig
<nigojuju> iVIM3: grub2也是啊
<nigojuju> 哦，好
<iVIM3> ofan: 他是Debian
<ofan> iVIM3: 这grub自带的
<nigojuju> ？
<iVIM3> ofan: 稍等
<metbsd> 大家都用什么单反相机啊
<pocoyo> metbsd: 用不起。
<ofan> metbsd: 自制的..
<void1> metbsd: 拿不动
<iVIM3> ofan: Debian一向是update-grub的
<zhousm> 啥 单反？
<ofan> iVIM3: 随便
<nigojuju> iVIM3: grub2也是是吗？
<iVIM3> ofan: 有/etc/default/grub但是没有update-grub
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 恩，我多次用过
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 好～
<ofan> iVIM3: 你应该看下标准的grub2包里都有啥
<nigojuju> iVIM3: THANK U！
<ofan> iVIM3: update-grub不是通用的
<metbsd> 那用啥相机，又轻又可以拍出好照
<iVIM3> ofan: grub-mkconfig如何识别有多少内核的
<pocoyo> iVIM3: 就是个链接到update-grub2去了吧。
<ofan> iVIM3: /etc/grub.d/下有脚本
<void1> metbsd: richo grx
<void1> metbsd: canon g12
<iVIM3> pocoyo: 不是符号连接
<void1> metbsd: nikon p7000
<void1> metbsd: 好照不靠器材
<pocoyo> iVIM3: 反正我感觉差不多 并且它建议用update-grub2也。
<metbsd> void1, 有照片看吗
<iVIM3> pocoyo: 不是符号连接
<ofan> 闪人做题去..
<iVIM3> ofan: 恩，grub-mkconfig争取
<iVIM3> ofan: s/争取/正确
<iVIM3> pocoyo: 看来grub-mkconfig是王道
<Colin-shzsc> 问题是非单反的焦距太短，出不了景深的效果
<Colin-shzsc> 不过我可不玩那把钱当手纸的东西
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 我觉得最好chroot进去
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我就是这么计划的呢
<zhousm> 单反好贵唉
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 听了你说的，我才想起了可以这样，呵呵～
<metbsd> 之前我的D90被偷了
<caleb-> 真想练摄影才买单反吧
<zhousm> 专业摄影才用吧
<metbsd> 现在想买个旅游
<caleb-> 一般用途普通 dc 也就够了
<metbsd> 之前主要想拍女
<void1> metbsd: 没照片 :$
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 恩，你Gentoo编译内核是怎样额
<zhousm> 或者有钱的才用
<void1> 10几年前的照相机，也是全手动的
<caleb-> 其实像素买高点，其它的都可以用 ps/gimp 做
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 忘了，好久以前了，我按照官方的文档进行的
<metbsd> 不是说一定要RAW格式才可以改吗
<zhousm> 不过单反拍出来的片很爽.-_-
<caleb-> 以前的高手也要玩暗房的，现在就是玩 ps 了
<void1> caleb-: 现在小dc已经往低像素方向发展了
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 官方就是make nconfig && make && make modules_install
<void1> metbsd: 我前面说的3个都可以出raw
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 用的虚拟机，中间出错过几回，后来终于成功了。
<metbsd> void1, 但是不能换定焦和超广角吧
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 用Linux时间很长哈，我才几个月
<caleb-> void1: 像素高到一定程度，反而整体表现会降低，现在硬件还无法负荷
<nigojuju> iVIM3: .....膜拜一下....
<caleb-> 真要用高像素就要买专业机
<void1> metbsd: rihco grx可以换模块
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 厉害
<metbsd> 佳能就是一味追求高像素
<void1> 感光元件更不上
<caleb-> 因为一般人不懂嘛，以为越高越好
<Colin-shzsc> 低端相机的所谓高像素是用来炒作的棋子
<void1> metbsd: canon g11才1000w像素
<void1> 是最近一波最早开始低像素流的
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 不太喜欢Gentoo,连xorg都没装
<metbsd> 尼康D90才1200w
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 后来gentoo也没有装上gnome，最后就仍在虚拟机里面了
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 还有我网速慢，G下载源码包实在累
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 你现在用什么系统？
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 我现在也没gnome
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 是啊，编译的时间太长了
<nigojuju> 每次都等好久
<void1> metbsd: 但是g10是1200w，降像素可是需要勇气的啊
<iVIM3> nigojuju: Debian Testing
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 用过arch没有啊？
<metbsd> 是李广gxr吧
<metbsd> 理光
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我的arch也在虚拟机，躺在那里半死不活，我也不会用
<void1> metbsd: 恩，typo
<iVIM3> nigojuju: arch不错
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 到时候我好好研究一下
<zhousm> 有没有人编译过source navigator啊
<metbsd> void1, 哪款最好，我之前买了个奥林匹斯 epl1，那个颜色烂啊
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 你根文件系统结果用什么
<metbsd> 太冤了
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 什么意思？
<metbsd> 都不知道为什么颜色那么烂，白平衡都是错的觉得
<zhousm> 我编出错来了
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 文件系统
<nigojuju> iVIM3: ext3
<zhousm> make[4]: 没有什么可以做的为 `all-am'。
<zhousm> make[4]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhousm/Download/sourcenav-6.0/snavigator/snavigator'
<zhousm> make[3]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhousm/Download/sourcenav-6.0/snavigator/snavigator'
<zhousm> Making all in bitmaps
<zhousm> make[3]: 正在进入目录 `/home/zhousm/Download/sourcenav-6.0/snavigator/bitmaps'
<zhousm> make[3]: 没有什么可以做的为 `all'。
<zhousm> make[3]:正在离开目录 `/home/zhousm/Download/sourcenav-6.0/snavigator/bitmaps'
<zhousm> make[3]: 正在进入目录 `/home/zhousm/Download/sourcenav-6.0/snavigator'
<^k^> zhousm:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ugoubuntu> 请问硬盘拷贝 用什么软件？將一个硬盘上的系统拷贝到另外一个新硬盘
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 不是
<nigojuju> iVIM3: ext4
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 这似乎不像是错
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 刚刚看了一下
<metbsd> void1, 现在单电相机怎么样啊
<Lavande> 请问，怎样让vpn只给一个程序用，或者只给指定的url使用？
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 拷系统还是所有数据啊
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 文件系统我不是特别了解
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 拷系统就用tar
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 系统
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 只要不出error应该都没问题吧，一般的软件warning一大堆似乎都是比较正常的
<zhousm> 没人弄过吗
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我也不了解
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 哦，好的我去看看 怎么弄。
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 仅仅cp也可以吧
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 呵呵
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: ä½ 
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 你搜索下，用tar备份linux
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 这应该不是出错
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 恩，多谢指引～
<nigojuju> iVIM3: cp 的话还原起来有问题吧？
<iVIM3> nigojuju: cp回去，什么东西有问题？
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 文件属性啊
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 别人也有人用rsync什么的
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 文件权限什么的好像可以保留
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 原来这样，没有试过
<iVIM3> nigojuju: cp -p
<iol> tar/cp都行
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 不仅要考虑这个，还要速度
<iVIM3> iol: 是tar,cp还是rsync
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 有人告诉我rsync
<iVIM3> nigojuju: rsync在同步的时候比较好
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 真的？
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 我系统有些复杂哦～ 第一层目录：Ubuntu10.10 / Ubuntu9.10 /指向WindowsXP的引导；第二层是：WIndowsXP /Wubi上的Ubuntu/Ghost。不知问题大不。
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 比如今天备份了一次，明天备份就快，听说
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 原来这样，那这个好，省电省时间
<zhousm> Colin-shzsc, 可是我make 完 make install 装不了
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: 我编译软件八成最后都是这样子
<Colin-shzsc> 怎么装不了？
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 别人告诉我的rsync
<Colin-shzsc> 权限？加sudo
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 只是备份linux可以，如果是还有windows xp不没有试过，不知道会怎么样？ iVIM3 你试过么？
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 没有，才有这个想法，在做准备工作。
<iVIM3> nigojuju: WINDOWS只敢ghost
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 什么NTFS的结构复杂，一搞弄了不巧不行了
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 而且没人可以帮助
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu:  可以试一下，不过估计不太行，因为Linux和windows不在一个分区。这个不好说
<Colin-shzsc> zhousm: sudo make install
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 对了，tar之后/dev/下的块设备文件他怎么处理的
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 一换了分区就还设计到分区表问题了
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 我当前硬盘使用了95%的样子了。WINDOWS是在第一个60GB整的分区。后面Linux基本是在扩展分区上。再后面有个装数据的主分区。
<kasion> 再问一次：我有一台安装好的debian 我想让另一台安装了winxp的电脑上也安装上debian并且让两个debian一致 又好的方法么？
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 这个我不懂的，我只是知道那样操作可以备份，而且我成功过
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 那你打包到那里呢？
<nigojuju> 另外一个硬盘吗？
<ugoubuntu> 只能弄个外接硬盘
<kasion> 另一个硬盘了
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 那是到时候恢复在原来的硬盘对吗？
<Lavande> 有没有方法让vpn只给指定的url用啊？
<Lavande> 唉……
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 外接硬盘是可以的吧～  恢复到第3个硬盘上吧～
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 你的tar的参数给下
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 是否压缩
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 压缩比较头疼，
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 要是打包的话，我想可能会出现不能恢复的问题。Linux应该可以，但是windows应该打包是在/media下面的，到时候恢复的话，应该也是恢复到/media
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 时间比较长，如果xz之类
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 我想，先在第三个硬盘上创建60GB主分区，装Windows，然后Ghost回当前Windows,再用tar之类的恢复Linux。如何？
<iVIM3> nigojuju: WINDOWS的话mount出来然后tar，如果tar可行的话
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 在第三个硬盘上,/media是存在，可是不是存在在和linux不同的分区了
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 不行的话，只能dd if=/dev/sdX of=somefile了
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 所以系统可能就不能引导起来
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我觉得dd是可以的
<iVIM3> nigojuju: dd可行但是时间太长太长
<iVIM3> nigojuju: cp快但是不知道是否可行
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 没人实验过
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 我没试过dd，我找下我的参数给你
<nigojuju> iVIM3: tar 我加的有-z，也要很长时间
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 引导应该好解决，留一个小分区，到时後重新安装次Linux估计就能识别出来了。
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 不要-z
<iVIM3> nigojuju: 我上网查过，说tar复制WINDOWS的分区中文可能有问题
<nigojuju> iVIM3: 是的，后来我就没有要了，-z太费CPU
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 因为我先Ghost还原了次WIndows的。所以打包进入/media的Windows我就不要了。
<nigojuju> tar -cvpzf 那时候用的这个吧，也是有段时间了，不过明天我就会在来一次了，哈哈
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 那应该可行啊
<nigojuju> 先ghost windows
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 装第三硬盘
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 恩，那就好。
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 然后打包linux，再装上
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 最后用grub引导
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 应该没问题
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 系统当前没有挂载的分区，打包时也能包上不？
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 不会
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 打包时候可以把你不想要的目录不要
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 恩，好的。谢谢。
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 还有一点就是，cp 和ryscn我不知道，如果用tar的话
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 一定在控制台完成
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 就是关掉图形界面？
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 就是按 ctrl+alt+1切换出来那个
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 哦，好的。
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 关闭好像不需要
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 我记得是的，明天我也要打包了，呵呵
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 呵呵，难道这是打包的季节？
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 只是不要在图形化界面的终端进行就行
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 恩，好的。
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu:我也是今天才买了个新硬盘，呵呵
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 我还没有买，准备给笔记本换个硬盘。
<nigojuju> ugoubuntu: 原来如此，祝我们好运
<ugoubuntu> nigojuju: 好的～
<vissible> nigojuju, ugoubuntu 你们买的硬盘多大，多少钱啊
<ugoubuntu> vissible: 我没有买，也想了解下行情。
<hero100era> 最好是用光盘等媒体启动，然后再来用tar或者cpio备份
<gebjgd> 有clonezilla不用
<gebjgd> 有freefilesync不用
<gebjgd> 有filezilla不用
<happyaron> 用tar吧。
<ugoubuntu> 我没有/proc，那么当前的进程动态生成的文件在哪里？/tmp?
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: mkdir /proc
<happyaron> mount -o proc /proc
<happyaron> 好想是这样吧。。。
<ugoubuntu> 哦，我的错，我没有划/proc分区，/proc是在/分区下。……麻烦了呵呵
<happyaron> ugoubuntu: /proc不需要分区的。
<happyaron> 你找个地方挂载就行
<YiMing> 今天更新了系统，metacity终于能开复合特性了 哈哈
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 说备份时要排除/proc
<ugoubuntu> 而我的/proc是在/分区下，用命令不知能排除不～
<happyaron> 备份/etc /home就差不多了。
<ugoubuntu> happyaron: 哦，我备份时只能在当前系统运行下备份，这样才可能排除/proc分区。
<iol> ugoubuntu:  能的
<ugoubuntu> iol: 如果我恢复到一个新的硬盘，分区表也能恢复？
<iol> ugoubuntu: 没玩过,
<ugoubuntu> 哦，我可以用fdisk备份个当前分区表，再还原到新硬盘上，然后再还原系统。
<iol> ugoubuntu: 那直接对硬盘 dd得了
<ugoubuntu> 最后用Gpartition调整下。
<ugoubuntu> dd?
<ugoubuntu> iol: 用什么工具/命令？
<iol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<ugoubuntu> ok
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu<<< 有clonezilla
<gebjgd> ugoubuntu<<< 简单的要死
<ugoubuntu> dd is powerful. 我再看看clonezilla
<iol> 再生龙简单啊.
<ugoubuntu> 还看到个ddrescue不知是不是就是dd
<kasion> sigh 刚才试着给新的电脑安装debian 结果到detect disk 那一步说 no disk drive detected
<kasion> sigh
<blueghost> 上次 谁说有 类似合作社 的想法, 从 生产 到食堂的.
<blueghost> 那个人在吗
<knownbad> 温家宝睡觉了
<blueghost> 上次有个人 说 了一些想法. 我不懂, 但看一些信息, 貌似 新奇士 的模式 有点类似
<knownbad> 毛主席也睡了
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是说万恶的资本主义, 就有这个 模式 了.
<knownbad> 什么都有只有有钱赚。  人之本性
<blueghost> 当然, 我是不大懂, 半桶水. 只是觉得那个人如果有这个想法, 应该 看看 那个而已
<knownbad> 只要
<knownbad> 那你可以试试
<knownbad> 观摩别人的主意不是坏事。
<blueghost> 不大懂, 那资料说的, 通过 一个 合作社的方式, 让农民以 产量入股, 以合作社来整合 产业链, 不大懂, 大意 肥料 运输, 销售 都以合作社统筹.
<knownbad> 这里叫co-op.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不是我的想法啦. 是 某个人的, 我觉得 有想法 应该去试试. 我是想让他看的.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我 没什么见解
<knownbad> 就是产销双方都有参与。
<blueghost> 总觉得, 有想法 是好, 不管对错, 应该试着 去 尝试.
<knownbad> 基本上产销双方协调该产多少能销多少。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 这个 我不懂的. 我只是 看 貌似 新奇士模式有点  类似 那个人的 想法. 想让他了解一下. 我是不懂的
<blueghost> 也没兴趣, 有兴趣的是, 那个人 有想法这个本身.
<knownbad> 即可以维持物价也可以保持供需物流。
<blueghost> 有个人想法的人 在中国 很少, 或者 有想法 但 因为现实 不想实现的 人太多
<knownbad> 类似共产吧，只共产不给人空间。
<blueghost> 我只是希望 有想法, 有自己的 idea 的人, 并且 能去实现 的人 在中国可以多起来
<knownbad> 你可以代理。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我 对这个想法 不感兴趣啊
<blueghost> 想法本身不感兴趣, 对 有想法的人 感兴趣
<knownbad> 规模太小没用，容易被大盘商压制了。
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 这得和产地规模化组织。
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 不知国内物流有没被垄断，可能直销比较适合
<blueghost> 太大的, 我就想不起来了. 我想到的, 只能是 以一个 服务器统筹 供销产 信息 交换. 更宏大的想法, 我就无能为力了. 对于经济等什么不大懂
<knownbad> 我看你去开课吧。
<knownbad> 反正农民的要求不高。
<blueghost> 开什么课, 我不大懂这些的.
<blueghost> 我说过了
<blueghost> 想法本身不感兴趣, 对 有想法的人 感兴趣
<blueghost> 想法本身不感兴趣, 也不懂.
<blueghost> 只是觉得有想法的人, 希望能 去实现而已.
<knownbad> 这得要市场资讯和物流规划。  政府可能不肯。
<blueghost> 在网上 看到一些 一知半解的 东西, 貌似有点类似, 希望 对他有点作用. 到底 有没有作用 只能他知道了.
<knownbad> 除非他们有钱拿。
<blueghost> knownbad:)
<knownbad> 这搞大了可以垄断市场。
<blueghost> 我想到的 是 市场资讯 的整合, 化肥,种子,生产,销售 的 信息交换. 你说的 物流规划 就是一窍不通了
<knownbad> 你得加入历史的产销，看气候和年度的需求。
<knownbad> 产多了伤农民。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是啊.
<knownbad> 产多了伤老百姓。
<blueghost> 两者都伤吧
<knownbad> 产少了伤百姓。
<knownbad> 说错了。
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 这一般是政府干的，您保重。
<blueghost> 好了, 不说了. 我去弄我自己感兴趣的了. 我忘了上次, 那个人是谁了.
<knownbad> 温家宝
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 我觉得 建一个 信息交换 的 服务, 应该 不难吧. 作用 到底有多大就不知道了
<knownbad> 0分。
<blueghost> 那我就知道了.
<knownbad> 实行才行。
<blueghost> 那我就不知道了.
<blueghost> 打错一个子
<blueghost> 打漏一个子
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 有没人上这个服务 也是问题
<knownbad> 从古代就有人想上月亮了，但到现代才实现。
<knownbad> 所以还是你去试试吧。
<blueghost> 一步一步啊.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我是想 那个有这个想法的人 去试试. 我一直都说这个不是我的想法.
<blueghost> 我 希望 有想法的人 能去试试.
<knownbad> 你推别人我推你，蛮公平的。
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 你推我就没用了，我外国人。
<blueghost> 我一直以为, 中国有想法的人太少. 慢慢有点觉得 真实的情况是 不是没有 "有想法的人", 而是太多有想法的人, 因为现实 而不去实现.
<blueghost> 又不就是 模仿别人已经有的想法, 如博客 微博等
<blueghost> 外国一出 什么 新玩意, 这里 就一大堆 山寨的. 遍地开花
<knownbad> 建议和农业机关合作，他们有些资讯你没有。
<knownbad> 把credit送给他们就是了。
<knownbad> 好似搞农业研究的学校也有？
<knownbad> 这方面我不清楚。
<knownbad> 不如找个农业学校的研究生合作？
<knownbad> 但重点是你得有农民实验团体啊。
 * knownbad 工作去
<benicecn> NICK<benicecn>
<lhn1989> 大家好，我是个新手，我想问下，这是UBUNTU的聊天室吗？我是不是进错了？
<benicecn> 第一次来
<benicecn> 我刚从ubuntu论坛上知道有xchat 所以进来看看
<benicecn> 貌似就是这个聊天室
<blueghost> 原来我网断了
<blueghost> 难怪一直没看到有人 说话
<xiaoy> lhn1989, 这个频道就叫做ubuntu-cn. 对你来说这个意味着什么？
<benicecn> 小y  dota
<xiaoy> lhn1989, 这就是你在找的UBUNTU的聊天室
<xiaoy> XD
<lhn1989> 呃，从名字上看，可能是讨论UBUNTU相关东西的呵
<lhn1989> 恩，3Q～感觉挺新鲜
<xiaoy> lhn1989, -_-
<benicecn> a
<Jagdwurst> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/16507/wine-139-unterstuetzt-activex.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 1.3.9 unterstützt ActiveX - Pro-Linux
<Jagdwurst> 网上银行有望了
<Icey> 只是试一下～
<^k^>  05:10
<^k^>  05:29
<^k^>  05:49
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-15
<larry1> 滚动升级是什么意思啊?
<gebjgd> larry1<<< 没有版本
<gebjgd> larry1<<< 一直跟着最新的软件。软件源是随时更新的
<larry1> gebjgd: 这样的啊
<gebjgd> larry1<<< 加州理工大学
<gebjgd> larry1<<< 钱学森的校友
<Pwnna> ...>.>
<Pwnna> ...<.<
<larry1> gebjgd:  哇,你是怎么知道我在加州理工的
<gebjgd> larry1<<< google
<larry1> gebjgd: google?
<larry1> gebjgd: 怎么会查到的呢?
<gebjgd> ~yanbo@DHCP-143-184.caltech.edu
<gebjgd> caltech
<larry1> gebjgd: 还是有点晕,yanbo@DHCP-143-184.caltech.edu 这个是怎么查到的呢?
<gebjgd> larry1<<< 别告诉你是学计算机的
<gebjgd> larry1<<< 否则我可以鄙视你了
<larry1> gebjgd: 真的不是学计算机的
<gebjgd> larry1<<< "/whois nick"
<larry1> gebjgd: 这个很神奇,你在德国啊
<zhousm> 下雪啦
<zhousm> 各位早上好啊
 * tenzu 拜神！
<tenzu> 神对虔诚信徒的礼拜置若罔闻
<Decate> Hello! Everyone!
<SceUX> 新装Ubuntu的笔记本会硬盘温度飙升，风扇持续高速转动是什么问题？
<Kandu> SceUX: 試試 cpufreq
<missing> tenzu: 人家上班先和秘书拜堂的啦,哪里有空理你
<tenzu> missing: 拜堂拜这么久
<missing> tenzu: ee的v8引擎还是很好使的哦
<boyka> hello
<^k^> boyka, 好  09:32 
<tenzu> missing: 他的引擎只有活塞和传动部分吧？
<iFvwm> tenzu: 啥叫虔诚。
<boyka> kan bu jian zhong weng
<missing> tenzu: 不清楚
<iFvwm> 2个死家伙，又在乱说
<boyka> tenzu
<tenzu> iFvwm: 虔诚就是比较衷心啊
<boyka> tenzu gei wo shuo ju hua ba
<tenzu> boyka: use utf8, see the top
<boyka> tenzu centos5.5 wen ben mo shi
<boyka> tenzu bu hui nong zhong wen
<tenzu> boyka: ask iFvwm for help. I never used centos
<boyka> tenzu wo English bu hao .
<boyka> tenzu hai shi bu da rao ni le
<[Pwnna]> o.o
<[Pwnna]> ...
<tenzu> iFvwm: 神，centos文本模式上irc看不了中文咋办？
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪赶紧给boyka帮忙
<missing> tenzu: 啥问题?你英语好你来啊
<missing> 晕,今天论坛不能上图了...
<iFvwm> tenzu: 那些bt的系统，只有主席才用
<tenzu> 我哪儿知道centos文本模式怎么显示中文
<iFvwm> 这家伙还不会英文，那怎么可能交流哦。 tenzu 别理他
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你只用ubuntu?
<iFvwm> 开启fbterm嘛
<iFvwm> 你拼音告诉他吧
<tenzu> boyka: iFvwm said, start the fbterm
<iFvwm> 傻了才玩发行版本。 也告诉他。 tenzu
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你丫鸟语说的比我还溜
<missing> tenzu: 一样都是zhcon fbterm啊
<iFvwm> 不是吧。我可没留学过
<tenzu> missing: 从来没用过。。。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 没留学都说的这么溜，留过学还不比洋人说的还好了
<missing> tenzu: 我都用过,你arch装支持中文显示的内核就好了
<tenzu> missing: 麻烦死了，不会搞
<iFvwm> 我只会说fuck这一个生活词汇。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你比我强得多了
<missing> tenzu: 你搜索archlive有人家编译好的
<tenzu> missing: 我用X的，坚决不搞那些旁门左道
<missing> 啥哦,又不叫你用,只是试试能不能用就算啦,我向来只是试试,谁没事只用tty啊
<Kandu> missing: 奇怪呢，又不是做工控機，哪有這麼多人放着好好的 X 不用呢
<missing> Kandu: 这个和工控机没有关系吧?
<tenzu> missing: 我才懒得试
<missing> tenzu: 我有的是时间和好奇心lol
<missing> 妈的,我的fx 4 beta 7老是提示更新firefox sync
<tenzu> missing: bug了
<missing> tenzu: 不清楚..我的win7用的是beta8 pre x64,不知道是不是太新了
<tenzu> missing: 我正在aur里面找。。。
<missing> tenzu: 找啥?
<Decate> tenzu: 我如果想一个硬盘装两个ubuntu，一个正常办公用，一个用来乱捣腾，能做吧？
<tenzu> missing: firefox4呗
<missing> tenzu: 还可以,启动快一点,好用一点
<tenzu> Decate: 两个用户不行么？非得装两个ubuntu
<tenzu> missing: 早就听说了，没试过
<missing> tenzu: beta 7之前的都不好用的,beta才是大变化
<iFvwm> tenzu:  Kandu: 不喜欢折腾的，都只能生女儿。知道不。
<zuolong> 到了10.10对无线网卡支持就是好啊
<missing> iFvwm: 赞
<iFvwm> 额。主席是例外。
<Kandu> missing: s/工控機/嵌入式工控機
<missing> iFvwm: 没得生的呢?
<Kandu> iFvwm: 我不生崽
<iFvwm> 用win，还不会安装系统的，没得生。 missing
<missing> Kandu: tiny core很小一样有x的,不要这么说
<iFvwm> 支持我国的计划生育
<tenzu> missing: 依赖就得装60MiB。。。
<missing> tenzu: 不是吧...你去mozilla的ftp下载编译好的算啦,才15mb
<missing> 我下载完了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你生仔的时候痛么？
<tenzu> missing: 我直接yaourt的
<Decate> tenzu: 不好意思，我刚才离开了一下。因为我喜欢乱捣腾安装程序之类的，两个用户也不能保证系统安全。
<tenzu> Decate: 最保险是虚拟机，随便折腾
<missing> tenzu: 你不是嫌大嘛,给个建议而已
<tenzu> missing: 不嫌大，有的是地方
<zuolong> 请教个问题：
<zuolong> 比如写了一个备份/tmp/下面文件的脚本 ，参数就是文件名，然后现在需要按tab补这个目录里面的文件名，怎么样可以实现
<Decate> tenzu: VM太慢了吧？
<tenzu> Decate: 我的arch就是活在win7里的，我用virtualbox
<Decate> tenzu: 噢。
<missing> tenzu: 官方编译的可能会好用一点
<Decate> tenzu: 谢了兄弟。
<tenzu> missing: 谁知道呢，我也就是想看看长啥样
<tenzu> Decate: 不客气，哥
<Decate> tenzu: - -!
<missing> tenzu: 样子就win下面变化大,linux没有什么变化的
<tenzu> missing: 。。。
<kingbo> chroot可以做到主客机名称与IP不一样吗
<missing> .
<zuolong> 请教个问题：
<zuolong> 比如写了一个备份/tmp/下面文件的脚本 ，参数就是文件名，然后现在需要按tab补全这个目录里面的文件名，怎么样可以实现
<zuolong> 有知道的吗？
<tenzu> 除非所有的文件名全部加到环境变量里？
<zuolong> 没这样试过
<tenzu> missing: 鞭了这么久还没鞭完
<missing> tenzu: firefox是大家伙,你慢慢吧,估计半个小时,看你电脑了
<zuolong> 用service 这个脚本，好像就可以查找到 /etc/init.d/里面的文件
<zuolong> 不知道他是怎么实现的
<tenzu> missing: 完了，我这还是在vbox里的arch
<missing> tenzu: 那就让它耗着啦
<tenzu> missing: T_T
<missing> tenzu: 叫你下载...不听ol
<missing> lol
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你女的？在意这个？
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你又月经来了？
<tenzu> missing: 悔了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 在意啥？
<[Pwnna]> o.o...
<missing> tenzu: 没事有事我一般不编译的
<tenzu> missing: 看来yaourt也有不爽的时候
<missing> tenzu: 应该有人家编译好的...你选错了啦
<tenzu> missing: yaourt里面就一个firefox4，还是aur里面的
<NoIE> 旧闻：银行大战城管 http://www.hebei.com.cn/sy0320/xwzq/hbxw/ycxw/201006/t20100602_1660027.shtml
<missing> tenzu: 不至于吧,我yaourt每次都几十个出来让我选的啊
<tenzu> missing: firefox有上百个东西，firefox4只有一个
<missing> tenzu: 好吧,你慢慢悲剧吧:-D
<tenzu> missing: 搞的arch有点卡
<missing> tenzu: 体力活lol
<tenzu> missing: cpu 100%
<missing> tenzu: 机子不行啊,赶紧换新的
<tenzu> missing: vbox里面的arch
<wzlxx> 谁用过bsd手册上面的emacs配置？
<mofaph> E: opera: 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 139。有人遇到这样的错误吗？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 天天研究啊？
 * wzlxx 闭嘴
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 这几天比较上心
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 一时冲动
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵～以后就转过来了～
<mofaph> wzlxx: 还是那么 tabbar 的问题吗？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 它那个上面写的4格TAB，但是写代码的时候就是2格，我晕啊？
<wzlxx> mofaph: 我解决了～那个又不影响使用～
<mofaph> wzlxx: 是什么问题的？
<wzlxx> mofaph: replace-s RET 我 RET 不 RET
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 俺不纠结这个 俺是默认的就行
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵～那也得稍微修改配置啊～嘎嘎～
<tenzu> 神马都是原配好
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 看看http://cnsnap.cn.freebsd.org/doc/zh_CN.GB2312/books/developers-handbook/emacs.html#FTN.AEN1211这个很好～
<^k^> ⇪ title: bad URI(is not URI?): http://cnsnap.cn.freebsd.org/doc/zh_CN . IN gettitle
<mofaph> wzlxx: 试试 C-m ？
<wzlxx> mofaph: 那个设置的C-m是换行并对齐～
<wzlxx> mofaph: 但还是2格
<[Pwnna]> 有人会用Scheme这个语言吗？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 这是让人看的么。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哪个？
<mofaph> E: opera: 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 139。有人遇到这样的错误吗？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 那长长的。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 你只看他的C/C++mode不就可以了～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: tab-width Its value is 8 ?
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哪里？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 哪儿都是。C/C++里面也是 但是显示的是两个空格。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哪里写的8？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我的 C-h v 输入 tab-width
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不是原配么 2格就好干嘛要四格。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我这里也是8啊…配置里写的是4啊…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 这文档连个时间戳都木有。 还没法下载。
<wzlxx> 原配2格？
<LeiWang> 用那么复杂的玩意儿他的不同的MODE也可能自定义的tab长度
<pocoyo> wzlxx: c-mode模式下就是两格代替tab吧。
<wzlxx> LeiWang: 是滴～
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我一般4个
<wzlxx>  (setq tab-width 4)
<wzlxx>  
<sunwilston> C++ 下的缩进多少主要是由代码风格决定的
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 他那里里面还是comment-edit呢…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不懂。
<LeiWang> 非常不推荐EMACS
<sunwilston> 我正好相反，呵呵
<wzlxx> LeiWang: 哪个都行～
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 现在都没有那个了似乎～
<boyka> 请教一下，安装zhcon，make的时候，提示找到term.h
<boyka> iFvwm, 在吗？
<missing> boyka: 啥系统,ubuntu的源有的,编译啥?
<boyka>  Centos  编译zhcon
<missing> boyka: 可以开framebuffer不?装fbterm,这个源应该有吧?
<boyka> missing, 不懂刚开始弄。装的zhcon。哪个安装方便?
<missing> boyka: zhcon方便一点,源没有就试试fbterm啦
<boyka> 你是说 yum install fbterm?
<boyka> 没有。
<missing> boyka: 你干吗用centos?
<bao_> centos很好
<drazet> 哈喽哈
<boyka> missing, 干嘛？换系统？
<drazet> 洒家来了
<bao_> centos和rhel一样的
<missing> boyka: 你有没有弄好源?我google源里面有zhcon fbterm的
<bao_> 公司都是用rhel或centos的
<missing> boyka: http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/zhcon/zhcon-0.2.3-1.i386.rpm
<missing> 下载去吧
<boyka> 我下了。./configure 通过。make.提示没有那个文件。
<missing> 这个是rpm包,可以直接安装的啊
<missing> http://07jzk31.blog.163.com/blog/static/16085142009821103258957/
<missing> 自己看去
<boyka> missing, 哦。谢谢
<missing> boyka: 你是虚拟机安装的?
<yhzm1314> rpmfusion  不是有zhcon?
<hello1> 这么简单的问题就可以直接谷歌啦 谷歌不到再irc大侠们逗很忙撒
<jyf1987> 各位 有没有看新闻？   fbi在 openbsd的ipsec里放了后门 额 我估计全网都受影响
<hello1>  fbi？
<jyf1987> 太帅了 赶紧找利用工具
<ofan> 刚看到
<jyf1987> ofan: 赶紧汇报组织 通宵看源码 要是有奖金  不要忘记分我一份
<ofan> jyf1987: - -... 为啥要给你一分
<jyf1987> ofan: 见者有份
<drazet> jyf1987: fbi在windows里面放的后门更多
<jyf1987> drazet: 但是win不开源阿 你不知道怎么利用
<drazet> jyf1987: fbi 知道就行了
<happyaron> http://www.osnews.com/story/24136/_FBI_Added_Secret_Backdoors_to_OpenBSD_IPSEC_
<jyf1987>  但是 openbsd的那个协议站是开源的 只是大家都胡略了
<jyf1987> 现在人家自爆
<jyf1987> 肯定有许多人去通宵读源码做工具的
<tenzu> missing: 鞭到现在还没鞭完。。。
<missing> tenzu: 如果是新加坡的鞭刑,估计你挂了lol
<tenzu> missing: 鞭刑鞭一下休息半年呢
<palytoxin> 请问我在tty，ls之后文件多，滚动的很慢，怎么让它不要滚动，一下显示结果？
<missing> tenzu: 新加坡真是厉害,这么野蛮的刑罚还用,不过我喜欢,疼疼要小心你的pp哦
<iFvwm> tenzu: 幸好新加坡没宫刑
<hello1> 日
<iFvwm> 膑刑也没
<iFvwm> 车裂也没
<iFvwm> 腰斩
<iFvwm> 墨刑
<iFvwm> 在大马，似乎还有那种穿刺的刑法。 tenzu 你没去吧
<ofan> 10年前的事？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 不去，签证费太贵，而且花时间
<iFvwm> 郑三宝留下的刑法
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你找了个新加坡的mm没
<iFvwm> 只是东南亚的人种，脸型都不好
<hello-world> 看多了就习惯了
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 神动了凡心?
<drazet>  呵呵
<iFvwm> 蓝色药丸
<iFvwm> 这是小胡子？
<drazet> 六味地黄丸
<drazet> iFvwm: 谁的马甲？
 * wzlxx 晕了…
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你给我找一个坡妹？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你给我找个湘妹子吧
<wzlxx> ofan: 你看过BSD手册上的配置没？
<iFvwm> 不要等到后悔莫及
<iFvwm> 如果用户未进行取回设置，则其帐户被盗的可能性要大 9 倍。请确保使用了最新的密码取回措施，以保护您的帐户。 详细了解帐户恢复选项的优点。
<wzlxx> ofan: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/emacs.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Using Emacs as a Development Environment
<ofan> wzlxx: 没看过~
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  11:30 
<flh> 想请教一个下载网页文本的命令行？
<hello-world> http://fanfou.com/register/azVzqLSVl4Ej
<hello-world> 奇迹出现了 不凡墙 也能饭否！
<donglongchao> 。。。。
<boyka> iFvwm, 在吗？
<iFvwm> tenzu: 要天气桌面不。
<tenzu> 煋
<iFvwm> boyka: 额
<tenzu> iFvwm: 不是你发的帖子里那个？
<iFvwm> 纯cairo的，爽的。
<iFvwm> 是啊
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我桌面都不知道哪个程序接管的
<iFvwm> 又改了点
<ofan> hello-world: 火星了
<iFvwm> ä½ nautilus?
<tenzu> iFvwm: pcmanfm
<boyka> iFvwm, 安装zhcon make的时候提示没有term.h怎么办啊？
<iFvwm> 额。设置不接管嘛
<iFvwm> boyka: make干吗。你什么系统
<boyka> iFvwm, CENTOS
<iFvwm> 编译，要安装一堆的dev库的
<iFvwm> boyka: 那你问 roylez。他用centos
<tenzu> iFvwm: cairo发来
<iFvwm> ub的源，都是直接安装。不编译
<tenzu> iFvwm: 发邮箱
<boyka> 主席
<iFvwm> 。
<tenzu> 你连主席都知道
<ofan> http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/15/0138248&from=rss 惠普MSA2000磁盘阵列发现后门
<boyka> 上次来的时候，有人说到的。我不知道。
<tenzu> 见了主席要喊主席万岁，见了神要拜
<iFvwm> tenzu: 没你的邮箱  http://code.google.com/p/cairo-weather/
<iFvwm> http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p= ... weather.pl
<^k^> ⇪ title:
<tenzu> iFvwm: 拜神！ :em70
<iFvwm> http://cairo-weather.googlecode.com/files/31.png
<tenzu> iFvwm: 不会用
<happyaron> 没事用centos就是瞎折腾
<[Pwnna]> hehe
<pocoyo> 我怎么掉了.考
<missing> iFvwm: 这个你不能取得当前目录的下一级目录啊?env鬼知道得到的是什么目录啊
<Administrator> 好多人啊
<yhzm1314> centos  添加 RPM Fusion  源，  update  一下  然后直接下zhcon
<iFvwm> missing: 自己改嘛。也可以 export RES=/xxx/yyy
<missing> can not fetch picture file.
<missing> 什么原因?
<missing> iFvwm: 你应该考虑解压就可以使用啊...
<iFvwm> export的情况下，就是解压就可以。 lol
<iFvwm> 图片路径
<iFvwm> 图片目录
<[Pwnna]> http://ulti.dyndns.org/forcefield.png :P
<missing> iFvwm: 我直接指定路径不可以吗?
<iFvwm> 可以啊。自己改就是
<iFvwm> 就前面几行
<missing> ~ 这个可以用吗?
<iFvwm> 这不行。又不是bash
<missing> 怪不得
<missing> iFvwm: 那你不会弄一个export参数的弄到里面吗,笨蛋
<kasion> 新安装ubuntu 个人数据的分区大家推荐何种分区格式？
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: 如果你在perl里面，想要开一个shell来敲命令，怎么做？
<ofan> http://danielchoi.com/software/vmail.html Vmail - A Gmail client in Vim
<Y4N2H3N9> 大家好
<pocoyo> Y4N2H3N9: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> missing: 搞他干啥.
<Y4N2H3N9> 新人报道
<roylez> iFvwm: æ­»e
<missing> pocoyo: 无聊
 * pocoyo 撒花 欢迎 Y4N2H3N9 
<pocoyo> missing: 我承认都是蛋疼惹的祸
<Y4N2H3N9> 有加拿大的用户吗？
<Y4N2H3N9> 我的也疼
<iFvwm> roylez: `xx`
<missing> pocoyo: .
<iFvwm> missing: 为了不搞乱别人的系统
<yhzm1314> 你应该找错地方了
<missing> iFvwm: calendar: no calendar file: ``calendar'' or ``~/.calendar/calendar''
<missing> 这个呢
<iFvwm> export还有父子进程的关系
<iFvwm> 这你肯定没。农历和假期的日历
<missing> iFvwm: 那perl就没有相对路径吗?
<roylez> iFvwm: 这样的，你敲的命令看不到结果的吧？
<iFvwm> cd有相对
<iFvwm> roylez: $re=`xxxx`;
<missing> iFvwm: 给个办法解决啊
<iFvwm> missing: 没calendar没关系的吧
<roylez> iFvwm:　我要一个shell，能看到prompt，有回显，有结果
<pocoyo> missing: 举步维奸啊
<iFvwm> 少显示农历而已
<missing> iFvwm:那咋没显示?
<iFvwm> roylez: 那不知道。还要prompt。
<iFvwm> missing: 你估计少了模块。看提示
<missing> iFvwm: 你有疏忽了不是?
<iFvwm> 先看输出了png没。
<missing> 还到处放代码,你好意思吗?
<iFvwm> 没安装habak就只输出png
<missing> 没有输出文件
<iFvwm> 提示啥
<roylez> iFvwm: 算了，用裸的，直接输出stdout和stderr
<missing> 就那个,别的没有
<iFvwm> missing: 额。那这个没过去。
<missing> iFvwm: 重覆七次输出
<iFvwm> 可这不影响的啊
<iFvwm> 是，7天
<iFvwm> 应该有png输出。在你设置的路径下
<missing> iFvwm: 你猪头,不会覆盖文件啊
<missing> 可以了
<iFvwm> $outputfile="$ENV{RES}/weather.png";
<missing> 不过没有在说面显示,就是有输出文件了
<iFvwm> 你自己不会设置啊
<iFvwm> 你没habak。要不直接显示桌面了
<missing> 不是吧,长沙下雪啊
<iFvwm> 是啊
<missing> 哦,我装看看
<kasion> 杭州下雪中
<iFvwm> 改$url嘛。选自己的城市。 missing
<Colin-shzsc> kasion: 上海有点杯具
<missing> iFvwm: 这个简单啊,运行不了我改来干吗?
<iFvwm> 下雪多好
<missing> iFvwm: 装了habak还是不行
<iFvwm> 现在不是可以嘛
<iFvwm> 你桌面设置不被接管
<missing> iFvwm: 什么改?
<iFvwm> 你啥桌面嘛
<missing> gnome
<iFvwm> 那gconf里面找nautilus。里面有desktop什么的。打钩
<iFvwm> 自己找
<kasion> 上海为何悲剧？
<iFvwm> 而且，还要设置这个。 $bgfile="$ENV{RES}/desktop.jpg";
<Colin-shzsc> kasion: 周边都在下就上海不下
<iFvwm> 然后 nautilus -q 执行一次
<Colin-shzsc> kasion: 只偶尔来点米雪
<missing> iFvwm: 这么麻烦啊...
<iFvwm> 这是habak要指定的啊
<iFvwm> 抢桌面而已
<missing> 我这里只有显示图标...没有别的哦
<Colin-shzsc> kasion: 据说湖州嘉兴暴雪中
<iFvwm> 字体不对。
<iFvwm> fc-list :lang=zh-cn
<iFvwm> 选一个
<iFvwm> 写到$font
<missing> iFvwm: 我是说gconf,字体这个我还是会的啦,现在是什么在桌面显示,别的都ok啦
<iFvwm> 记得带上 Bold，粗体好看些
<iFvwm> gconf？字体？
<missing> iFvwm: 就是什么抢桌面来显示啊
<iFvwm> 那等下。我找下
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/127959
<iFvwm> 这里
<iFvwm> 然后 nautilus -q 执行一次
<missing> 好的
<olvi> 我还没见过雪
<donglongchao> olvi: 。。。。
<olvi> donglongchao: 南方人嘛
<donglongchao> olvi: 有多南？
<cfy> iFvwm: 收到
<ofan> 下个雪就这么兴奋~
<missing> iFvwm: Pango-WARNING **: pango_layout_set_markup_with_accel: 第 1 行第 30 个字符出错：元素“td”已经结束，当前未结束的元素是“markup” at ./cairo-weather.pl line 114.
<missing> 这个又是啥,我就改了一个网址
<olvi> donglongchao: 两广的北回归线以下
<iFvwm> missing: 你找错地方了。要wml结尾的网址
<missing> 哦,什么找?
<iFvwm> 就那ip138
<iFvwm> 你啥地方。
<missing> 广东 德庆 ,526600
<missing> 邮编
<chris_> who has the book of c language [pdf] K&R english version ?
<iFvwm> http://qq.ip138.com/weather/guangdong/DeQing.wml
<missing> 不久改歌后缀...
<iFvwm> 是啊
<iFvwm> 那是wap的页面啊
<missing> iFvwm: 可以了啦,亲一个...可以放下面吗?我不太喜欢放上面哦
<missing> iFvwm: 还有那个鸡毛农历什么弄,- 后面就没有字了,很难看啊
<iFvwm> missing: 坐标，在habak那行
<soiamso> chris_: ppurl
<soiamso> chris_: 要那个干什么？学C，要看GNU C
<chris_> soiamso: is it a download site?
<iFvwm> missing: 没农历。你就改 drawtxt("$m$d - $lunar[0]",$x0,$y1); 这行。去掉 - $lunar[0]
<chris_> soiamso: it is needed too, what is GNU C?
<soiamso> chris_: very convinient site
<missing> iFvwm: 哦
<soiamso> chris_: why use english ?
<chris_> soiamso: english can help me understand the original mean.
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你来教育他
<soiamso> chris_: you have to know C 's enviroment, not grammar. the book you ref mainly concern on grammar.
<missing> iFvwm: $lunar[0]这个我换成 bs ee的字符行不lol
<MaskRay> 有哪些可能导致 xterm*vt100*translations 不起作用？freebsd xterm-261 可行而 linux xterm-266 失败
<chris_> soiamso: i see, so what is the full name of GUN C ?
<iFvwm> missing: 随便了。反正没人看到。
<soiamso> chris_: gnu
<missing> iFvwm: 要不要加引号,主要是~~~
<iFvwm> 本来就在引号中吧
<iFvwm> 你可以加颜色的
<missing> iFvwm:哦,试试先~~~
<iFvwm> 因为的pango语法
<soiamso> chris_: 可能现在你想看的是 linux C , 或 gtk C, 或者很多很多的C环境...
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<cfy> iFvwm: opera又升级。。。
<chris_> soiamso: maybe linux C is better
<cfy> pv又升级。。。
<chris_> soiamso: what is the answer ? http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82184
<iFvwm> missing: <span color='red'>死黑脸</span>
<iFvwm> 这样加
<iFvwm> cfy: 11吧。我不升级
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿。11多爽。。
<missing> iFvwm: 哈哈,太短了,不然可以加一句名言啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 我用10.6x你用10.7x的beta...现在到不用了。。。
<iFvwm> 版本
<iFvwm> 11.00 beta
<iFvwm> missing: 可以长的
<cfy> 现在看看
<iFvwm> 我本来就11.00
<missing> iFvwm: 想办法弄农历先~~~
<cfy> Build 1149
<iFvwm> missing: 农历和假期的。论坛发过。有些罗嗦的。 lol
<olvi> 呵呵，都不玩QQ啦你们
<missing> iFvwm: 啊...那就免了,还是bs ee痛快,哈哈
<cfy> missing: ee的都啰嗦,lol
<iFvwm> 死家伙
<iFvwm> cfy: 兼容多而已。
<missing> iFvwm: 你不是就calendar取得那些字符而已吗?
<chris_> iFvwm: what is the answer ? http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82184
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> missing: 是啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 你去掉dbus就兼容多了XD
<iFvwm> chris_: oops
<soiamso> chris_: complier's problem, C doesn't admit any constant result about any C like /C variant/ C enviroment
<cfy> 中午干啥呢？
<missing> iFvwm: 不过那个命令是你自己写的?
<iFvwm> cfy: dbus通常是标配
<iFvwm> missing: 系统的
<cfy> iFvwm: .，没觉得。。。。
<missing> iFvwm: 那装了不就可以了?
<iFvwm> ● l .calendar/
<iFvwm> calendar  calendar.2010.lunar  calendar.china  calendar.china.gg  calendar.eexp
<cfy> iFvwm: njit-client也这么觉得。。。很多distribution都跑不了。。。
<iFvwm> 嗯。复制也可以
<iFvwm> cfy: 这啥
<missing> iFvwm: 是这个不calendarserver?
<cfy> iFvwm: 校园网客户端。
<iFvwm> 。
<soiamso> chris_: 英文版有影印的，到图书管找找
<iFvwm> 就是canlendar的名字和配置。系统带的。 missing
<iFvwm> cfy: 你又需要其他的校园网？
<Kandu> chris_: the so called "gnu c" is just some extension, it's unnecessary. the cc of gcc has some extended features, and offer a __GNUC__ pre-defined macro to marked it's gnu extended
<chris_> soiamso: i find already, all books linux are chinese version
<Y4N2H3N9> 可以给几个好点的色情网站吗？
<iFvwm> Y4N2H3N9: 能钻洞不
<soiamso> chris_: ppurl 有一些。
<chris_> Kandu: can not understand
<chris_> soiamso: but i can not register, cause i can not get the ansswer of the code
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: 交换
<missing> iFvwm: 你的意思是我要复制你的那几个文件到~/.calendar/calendar?
<cfy> iFvwm: 没有阿。举个例子嘛。
<iFvwm> chris_: 原来你只能和中国英语对话哦
<iFvwm> missing: 差不多
<missing> iFvwm: 你发给我,还是那里有的找?
<iFvwm> 我打包吧。
<soiamso> chris_: 不过C就是要记忆大量的boilerplate ，还是选一个比较统一的跨平台的api开始学比较好吧。如果不是开发内核的话
<boyka> pocoyo hello.
<wzlxx> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/br2p0m-78996看看这个配置有问题吗？
<chris_> iFvwm: so what do you think about me?
<Y4N2H3N9> 大家好？
<pocoyo> Y4N2H3N9: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> wzlxx: 看不懂。。。。
<Y4N2H3N9> 色情网站plz?
<wzlxx> ofan: : http://code.bulix.org/br2p0m-78996看看这个配置有问题吗？
<wzlxx> cfy: 晕～
<soiamso> chris_: what platform are you under now ?
<missing> iFvwm: 你要好好检讨一下哈,整什么神码哦,出了你自己没有人用的了的,哈哈
<cfy> wzlxx: 我其实只配置过cperl-mode
<soiamso> chris_: tinyC,
<chris_> soiamso: example for cross-.. API ?
<iFvwm> missing: 体现出师傅和徒弟的差别
<hello-world> http://tech.hexun.com/2010-12-12/126132156.html
<hello-world> Ubuntu将采用全新登录管理组件
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu将采用全新登录管理组件(图)-科技频道-和讯网
<chris_> soiamso: under BackTrack4
<cfy> Kandu: 你三体看了几本？
<missing> iFvwm: 不是你徒弟,别乱认,我只是今天无聊折腾一下而已
<soiamso> chris_: what is back track 4 ? any c complier does you have ?
<iFvwm> missing: 给邮箱
<xinchi> hello-world:  类似mac os x的unity
<iFvwm> 乖
<wzlxx> MaskRay: http://code.bulix.org/br2p0m-78996看看这个配置有问题吗？
<missing> iFvwm: 你发论坛啊,别人也要呢,leeaman@163.com
<iFvwm> 。
<Kandu> cfy: 兩本
<Kandu> cfy: 第三本不知哪裡有賣
<chris_> soiamso: ok, it is a linux based on ubuntu. a pentrating system. and use gcc to compile
<missing> iFvwm: 没记性,上次我要你在百度下载文件我说过的
<cfy> Kandu: taobao 有
<Kandu> cfy: :D
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 没看出问题来
<cfy> Kandu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8171100837&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<Y4N2H3N9> 一堆装B的
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740&p=2158588#p2158588
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 纯cairo的天气
<iFvwm> 去下吧。 nnnd
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我用这个配置在写C的时候为什么是缩进的2个空格啊？
<soiamso> chris_: but the answer may be wrong, 'cause compile on diffrent enviroment.
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (setq c-basic-offset 4)
<chris_> soiamso: i see, i try register again
<soiamso> chris_: you can switch to another problem, some problem is base on python.
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 加上这句吗？这个配置是我从BSD手册上直接拷贝过来的～
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 你装S？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯
<cfy> Y4N2H3N9: linux.org
<Y4N2H3N9> 哇这么久才回我。 我是无聊
<Y4N2H3N9> fuck linux
<Y4N2H3N9> windows ftw
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: Y4N2H3N9 ++ [一群] == SB
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这句加到哪里？其他的C++mode什么的可以用上吗？
<Y4N2H3N9> tell me what is so good about linux
<MaskRay> wzlxx: (my-c-mode-hook) 和 (my-c++-mode-hook) 里
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: I just concern application. Not platform. however many opensource app on Linux.
<cfy> wzlxx: 我个人感觉，用了再配置嘛。
<Y4N2H3N9> linux users = broke ass nigros
<cfy> happyaron: 注意 Y4N2H3N9
<missing> iFvwm: <stdin>:4: error: calendar.eexp: 没有那个文件或目录
<wzlxx> cfy: 就是现在用的啊
<missing> iFvwm: 给我发过来...今天烦死你,哈哈
<chris_> soiamso: i successed
<cfy> wzlxx: 哦?我以为你不写C呢:)
<iFvwm> missing: 这个不给的。你改calendar那文件，去掉这行
<missing> iFvwm: 还有明年的也一块做好它,准备过年了
<happyaron> cfy: see
<cfy> missing: iFvwm 用ee的就麻烦了。。。。
<cfy> missing: iFvwm 一堆要改的,lol
<ofan> 三体很好看么？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 很奇怪，这个是从BSD手册拷过来的，但是bsd默认的缩进是8空格的～
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: i'm under win now. may be all users = broke ass nigros
<iFvwm> 他可以学习很多。 cfy
<missing> cfy: 呵呵,今天无聊而已
<cfy> ofan: 还行吧。可以看看。反正有txt的XD
<missing> iFvwm: 嗯嗯,老师好
<missing> ee老师好~~~
<wzlxx> cfy: …
<cfy> iFvwm: missing 好吧。。。不过我还是觉得写成‘软件包’的比较方便。
<cfy> 模块。
<cfy> 虽然作者要麻烦了。。。。
<soiamso> chris_: 不过我觉得pprul上面也么有英文版的pdf的，好像一直都只有扫描的
<happyaron> Y4N2H3N9: 不喜欢可以离开，这里是中文频道。
<happyaron> Y4N2H3N9: 喜欢说英语去#ubuntu
<cfy> ofan: 出了三本。前两本有txt.第三本有卖
<missing> iFvwm: 没有那个明显不能用,算啦,不要啦,你也删除那个附件吧,不能用的
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得我直接把小说挂在网上不好。。。。你说我是用7z加密好还是gpg?
<Y4N2H3N9> 哦
<ofan> cfy: 好看么
<Y4N2H3N9> 我说英文就不行
<Y4N2H3N9> 他们就行
<Y4N2H3N9> 这是什么道理
<wzssyqa> 来踢馆就踢馆吧，还吧黑人同志给带上。。。
<Y4N2H3N9> 我没有不喜欢这个频道啊
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得不错。:)
<soiamso> cfy: gpg 可以生成多个钥匙？
<iFvwm> missing: 胡说吧。去掉一行就是。在 ~/.calendar/calendar
<missing> iFvwm: <stdin>:4: error: invalid preprocessing directive ##
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 有夹带中文吧，
<Kandu> cfy: 扔個硬幣 :)
<cfy> soiamso: 什么意思？n个私密么？这个可以的吧。而且用了-c参数。可以不用密钥呢:)
<iFvwm> missing: 那是你语法错误吧。
<ofan> amazon的云主机
<missing> iFvwm: 我就加了一个#
 * Y4N2H3N9 slaps soiamso around a bit with a large trout
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 去掉
<missing> ...
<Y4N2H3N9> lol 什么意思
<Y4N2H3N9> 如何 reply
<Y4N2H3N9> iFvwm: <-
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 一看你就是南方的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。还有中文的。我用7z好了。
<Y4N2H3N9> 你看的到我？
<cfy> Y4N2H3N9: 你哪里人？不要说温州
<Kandu> cfy: 我真希望能看到大劉的手稿啊
<Kandu> cfy: 出版的都已經被和諧過了
<Y4N2H3N9> 福建
<cfy> Kandu: 手稿？sigh.....
<Kandu> cfy: 大劉好多書都不能出版
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 他那个配置还不错～
<missing> iFvwm: 可以了...没用你留着干吗...
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 嗯，发现一个好东西 reindent-then-newline-and-indent
<Y4N2H3N9> 要铁观音吗？给你送两斤去
<wzlxx> cfy: c-set-style是嘛？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？这样子阿。我在看第二遍的黑暗森林。竟然是扫描加软件识别的。。。
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，就是啊…我就是说的这个
<boyka> pocoyo, 好啊。
<wzlxx> cfy: 那个c-set-style是自动的吗？自动给你的代码缩进成那个风格？
<boyka> iFvwm, 在吗？
<xinchi> 请问一下freenode里最热闹的中文频道是哪个阿?
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚。 我好久不用c-mode了。
<Y4N2H3N9> 是这个
<boyka> fbterm 能显示中文了。怎么输入中文啊。
<cfy> xinchi: 我猜是这里。
<Y4N2H3N9> how do i reply???????!!!!
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那个函数很好～嘎嘎，我就不太习惯EMACS原来那种方式的缩进…
<xinchi> cfy: 噢…谢谢啦.. 呵呵 我新手
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 这个太方便了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我直接copy的这个配置～
<jiero> humble bundle 游戏～ 花了$2 买到～
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 有没有暖胃的茶？
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: Tab
<Y4N2H3N9> 在哪里可以学irc 的commands
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 很简单，但很使用～
<chen> boyka zhong weng
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用 freebsd 的？
<Y4N2H3N9> Tab
<cfy> xinchi: 客气:)
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: tab completion
<boyka> chen, 唉。。。。。。。
<wzlxx> Y4N2H3N9: /help
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: freenode faq, IRC
<xinchi> cfy: :)
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 昨天才知道woman哈哈，开发者真有意思…
<jiero> Y4N2H3N9:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<missing> iFvwm: 看看我的去,ee,搞好啦
<Y4N2H3N9> 谢，就是嘛中国人不打中国人
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 就打中国人——看不顺眼的就打，管他哪里人。。。
<jiero> http://www.humblebundle.com/ 买了～
<iFvwm> missing: 不看。又没花花肠子。
<wzlxx> cfy: EMACS的配置文件加载的时候是不是有的错误检测不出来～
<jiero> ？？？为啥这个页面 bot 不出
<jiero> iFvwm: 也买来玩吧。http://www.humblebundle.com/
<missing> iFvwm: 回去睡觉了~~~
<soiamso> 内斗在行，外斗外行
<Y4N2H3N9> jiero 好这才是真正的中国人。
<cfy> wzlxx: 函数运行的错误么？
<wzlxx> 对…
<Y4N2H3N9> 有 freelancer 吗？
<Y4N2H3N9> for programming
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不用BSD…但它的文档不错～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ..
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嘎嘎～
<jiero> freelancer programming???
<jiero> lol
<xinchi> jiero: 那是什么东西? 游戏?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: c-comment-edit这个函数现在没有了？
<jiero> 是5个游戏打包。
<jiero> 随意出价。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我没找到
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: freelancer? 你做这个？
<soiamso> jiero:  那五个游戏也是随意发的吧？
<Y4N2H3N9> 。。。。。。。。
<boyka> 谁能教教我，怎么在文本模式下输入中文啊。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不知道这个文档是哪个版本的…配置上面有这个函数，我改成comment-dwim了，不知道他指的是不是注释
<jiero> soiamso: ？
<Y4N2H3N9> jiero what was so funny huh?
<soiamso> boyka: 什么是文本模式？
<Colin-shzsc> boyka: 是不是文本终端？
<jiero> Y4N2H3N9: I never know there is freelancer for programming:D
<ofan> 指console吧
<Y4N2H3N9> odesk.com
<boyka> soiamso, 不是终端。
<xinchi> jiero: 支持慈善的阿
<Y4N2H3N9> jiero: go check it out
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: 你是？
<jiero> xinchi: 不干。。。
<boyka> soiamso, tty1，我也不知道是什么。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我不知道他是什么意思，但我把C-c e改成了注释了…
<jiero> xinchi: 那个所谓charity是支持美国孩子买游戏机。
<jiero> 不干。
<Colin-shzsc> boyka: 那就是文本终端啊
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我 23.2.1 没有
<boyka> 哦。
<boyka> 我用FBTERM能显示中文了。怎么输入啊？
<Y4N2H3N9> ofan: 我是？
<xinchi> jiero: 原来是这种慈善阿...
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: 没事
<happyaron> boyka: ucimf
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 咱们一个版本…
<soiamso> boyka: 这个功能实在是太强大了，不会
<Colin-shzsc> 10.10 开始 zhcon 就超级杯具
<ofan> 话说自由职业能行么
<boyka> 好的。找找看。谢谢。
<soiamso> happyaron: 你也弄过中文fb ?
<Colin-shzsc> boyka: 不用找 zhcon，现在已经完全没法解决乱码问题了
<Y4N2H3N9> ofan: 我也想知道
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 配置emacs的时候如何避免键覆盖啊？
<soiamso> ofan: 不行，如果是我，我看blueghost 还可以，在家当煮夫
<Y4N2H3N9> ofan: 赚点外快
<happyaron> soiamso: debian里的ucimf系列是我在维护，哈哈。
<ofan> soiamso: blueghost??
<boyka> Colin-shzsc, 我找ucimf
<soiamso> happyaron: 唉.., 基本什么包都是你打的
<Y4N2H3N9> soiamso: blueghost??
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: 我说完全的自由职业，或者说soho一族吧
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才竟在 #ubuntu 见一傻×叫人家说中文
<happyaron> soiamso: 哪有。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 尽量设置跟模式相关的，比如 lisp-mode-map，只对 lisp-mode 有效
<soiamso> ofan: 网上就能见到他，你问问他，能不能给你点经验
<happyaron> soiamso: 我才维护几个就。
<soiamso> ofan: 晚上
<ofan> soiamso: 你说irc里的？ 他就是？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，我的配置文件现在不大，但我已经担心有覆盖了…
<boyka> happyaron, 回头教教我安装吧。
<soiamso> happyaron: 你那几个是10的2次方吧
<jiero> http://imgur.com/49Ddg 我买到了～贴图！
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 定义全局键设置时当心
<xinchi> jiero: 这个太逗了
<jiero> ？
<Y4N2H3N9> 我要钱！！！！我要100万！！！！
<jiero> 什么太逗了？
<happyaron> boyka: 自己看README.Debian
<xinchi> jiero: 自己定价 0.1美元也行阿
<jiero> 恩。
<soiamso> ofan: 应该是了，经过几次交谈
<boyka> happyaron, centos 能不能yum 安装？
<happyaron> soiamso: 十几个source
<jiero> 还可以送礼物。
<happyaron> boyka: 不了解，我很就很就不用rpm的。
<xinchi> jiero: 只要低于1美元 他就出来哥图 说大哥我们也要吃饭 至少也给个1美元吧
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> jiero: 求cortex command linux版~~
<jiero> 不是吧。。。你给$1以下？ L
<jiero> ofan去买个阿。
<jiero> 以后永久链接下载。
<soiamso> happyaron: 就算服务器也不用fbterm啊，也是vt100 + COM口，时代产物？
<ofan> jiero: 哪里卖的？
<xinchi> jiero: 哈哈 有意思 谢谢你的分享 没 我就是随便试试价格 没真去买 我看平均大家给7-9块
<jiero> ofan: http://www.humblebundle.com/
<jiero> 我也只给了$2~
<iFvwm> jiero: 这啥。你搞的？集资？
<xinchi> jiero: 哈哈哈
<soiamso> jiero: 不是flash游戏来的吗？
<jiero> 都是很强的游戏。
<xinchi> jiero: 排行榜里的第一名总是做广告的 给了那么多 应该是网站自己的人吧
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 买不了了
<ofan> 没paypal 没信用卡
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<jiero> 不是，排行第一就能被看到吗。——这个bundle是第二次了。上次。就好多人买了，然后反馈了5个游戏四个开源。
<happyaron> soiamso: terminal 用中文本来就不咋爽了。
<soiamso> happyaron: 我知道证券公司还在用fbterm
<happyaron> :)
<jiero> Google Checkout？是啥？
<soiamso> happyaron: 就是那些交易终端，不过只能输入数字，ascii
<happyaron> soiamso: 以后linux都是开机framebuffer
<iFvwm> happyaron: tty下的w3m很爽的。
<happyaron> iFvwm: :)
<xinchi> jiero: 就是一个google付费的东西 一般给打折
<soiamso> happyaron: 这个知道，好像fedora一直都是，ubuntu一直到现在还不是
<Y4N2H3N9> 你们都几岁啊
<jiero> xinchi: 没中国呃。
<jiero> Y
<xinchi> jiero: 应该不支持中国地区..哎 国内都用支付宝 也没人用那东西
<jiero> Y4N2H3N9: 从10-30之间，ee不算。
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 都可以当爹的年纪，也就是 13+
<jiero> ee是神。
<iFvwm> 罗杰
<Y4N2H3N9> 我都快40了
<jiero> 哦
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: 有娃没
<xinchi> 弱弱的问一句ee是谁阿?
<jiero> ee是神。
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 在win 下从事什么工作？
<onshoestring> 大婶
<ofan> xinchi: eexpress
<jiero> 。。。soiamso你的问话很绕口。。。
<soiamso> xinchi: 你到论坛上看看
<xinchi> ofan: 噢…好像不在线阿
<ofan> 一看就是程序员思维
<xinchi> soiamso: 嗯 好
<Decate> ofan: 在不？
<ofan> Decate: 不在
<soiamso> ofan: 不是程序员思维的会怎样问这个问题？
<Decate> ofan:拷
<Y4N2H3N9> soiamso: 在win下做杀虫工作
<jiero> 呃。
<Decate> soiamso: 他是个BOT，哈哈。
<ofan> soiamso: 不会用空格断句
<jiero> 那就是freelancer了。。。
<Decate> ofan: 我在想，如果指定了不同的/和/home,会不会得到两个系统？
<soiamso> Decate: 靠我在这里已经第二次跟一个BOT交谈真么久了
<xinchi> 注册: 2005-08-14 21:55
<xinchi> 帖子: 42542
<xinchi> 地址: 长沙
<Y4N2H3N9> ofan: 你有弟弟吗？
<Decate> soiamso: 没呢，开玩笑的。
<Decate> soiamso: 我刚问他在不，他说不在，我就开他玩笑咯。
<Y4N2H3N9> 地址都有
<Decate> soiamso: 如果引起了误解，SORRY了。
<Y4N2H3N9> whois soiamso
<wzlxx> cfy: women怎么选择分类？
<ofan> Y4N2H3N9: 有
<ofan> Decate: 啥意思
<ofan> Decate: 单独分区》
<ofan> ？
<soiamso> Y4N2H3N9: 你也搞得太明显了
<Decate> ofan: 嗯，四个分区。
<ofan> Decate: 你以前没分过?
<Decate> ofan: 每个ubuntu占两个。
<cfy> wzlxx: ?
<Decate> ofan: 不是，我没试过在一台机器上安装两个ubuntu.
<ofan> Decate: 没什么问题
<wzlxx> cfy: man 1 open; man 2 open这样的用women怎么办？
<Decate> ofan: 我想在grub.cfg上为第一个ubuntu的启动项加个标签，再安装第二个ubuntu，这样启动时就知道自己进的是哪一个了。
<cfy> wzlxx: type women
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin好用。
<happyaron> 用fcitx都该试试。
<happyaron> 没用的也建议试试。
<Y4N2H3N9> 如何提高表达能力？
<jiero> 用scim的都应该用 scim-fitx
<Decate> happyaron: 我是五笔拼音，
<happyaron> 哦
<jiero> ibus-fitx～
<Y4N2H3N9> 我他妈的40岁但是10岁的表达能力
<mofaph> ofan: 我以前在同一个硬盘装过 4 个 linux ... 不过使用 grub
<wzlxx> cfy: 不理解…
<jiero> ^_^。不过fitx这么好也没人继续～
<happyaron> fcitx目前有人持续开发了。
<Decate> mofaph: Realy? 有同一个发行版吗？
<jiero> fitx能简单导出操作习惯。
<mofaph> Decate: 有，ubuntu 装了两个发行版
<jiero> 我感觉还是不错的。。。linuxer应该自己搞个中文输入数据库～
<cfy> wzlxx: women是啥?
<jiero> 聊天语言一种，专业讨论一种
<Decate> mofaph: 咯，强大，那么启动菜单是如何区分这两个ubuntu的呢？
<wzlxx> cfy: woman
<jiero> women是我们的“意思”
<cfy> wzlxx: .
<jiero> 我们！
<cfy> wzlxx: 不懂。
<mofaph> Decate: 指定不同的入口就行了
<jiero> women=我们
<wzlxx> cfy: emacs里的man
<Decate> mofaph: 嗯，我自己先试试看。
<pocoyo> jiero: 高见
<Decate> mofaph:  这几天安装软件老是让系统不稳定，我想用另个ubuntu尝试安装软件
<cfy> wzlxx: M-x woman不久好了？
<wzlxx> cfy: 算是吧
<Decate> mofaph: 然后一个做平时办公，这样就不会老是不稳定了。
<cfy> wzlxx: 那？
<Decate> mofaph: 你知道fedora 14的iso文件grub2引导安装的办法吗？
<Decate> mofaph: google上的办法不可行。
<jiero> pocoyo: 彼此彼此
<mofaph> Decate: fedora 14 我没有真正地使用过。grub2 一般都是你指定 内核 在文件系统的位置就可以引导内核了
<pocoyo> jiero: 跟鼎鼎大名的罗姐 哪敢彼此
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  13:53 
<Decate> mofaph: 唉，就是查不到指定iso文件的语法，我按网上的改过来就是不能启动。
<mofaph> Decate: 一般都有一个 initrd 和 vmlinuz 文件的
<Decate> mofaph: 不能启动fedora 14 live-cd iso
 * jiero 怎敢平视 河川纵横的水牛
<Decate> mofaph: 那个没问题，/isolinux/vmlinuz0 和/isolinux/initrd0.img
<jiero> 恶劣的效果。。要重新布置。
<iFvwm> 河川纵横？ 这是成语？
<mofaph> Decate: 你用什么引导器？ grub2 是可以识别引导 iso 文件系统的
<jiero> iFvwm: 不是，是随意写的话。
<iFvwm> 都说啥额
<Decate> mofaph: ubuntu10.10 带的grub2.
<soiamso> Decate: grub2 好加模块的，加了？
<ofan> Decate: 每个ubuntu的grub脚本写的不一样即可
<jiero> iFvwm: 在灌水。
<jiero> 走了。
<iFvwm> 额。
<ofan> Decate: update-grub的时候会自动搜索grub.cfg
<Decate> ofan: 嗯。
<ofan> Decate: 所有分区下
<Decate> soiamso: loopback 1 (hdo,msdos6)/b.iso
 * ofan 想玩免费的cortex command
<mofaph> Decate: 你是不是没有加入识别光盘的模块？比如 insmod iso-9660，好像是这个，我记不太清楚了，很久没有鼓捣这些东西了
<soiamso> Decate: 你那grub2 默认有 iso 模块了？ hd0 吧，哪来的hdo
<Decate> soiamso: 咯，手指短，打成o了。
<benice207> a
<soiamso> Decate: 怎么会有 msdos6 这样的标记？
<iFvwm> ofan: http://imagebin.org/127965
<Decate> mofaph: 我估计就是这个问题，网上的都是root=live:LABEL=FEDORA
<Decate> mofaph: 我改了多次，boot加载到这就不动了。
<Decate> soiamso: 我也不清楚，如果用(hd0,sda6)反而不能启动了。
<ofan> iFvwm: 荣誉勋章额.. win下的..
<Decate> soiamso: 写成(hd0,msdos6)却正常。
<soiamso> Decate: () 里面，不会有 sda 这样的标记的
<soiamso> Decate: 能写也是写成 hd0,6
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用的那个linux发行版？
<Decate> soiamso: 错了，是(hd0,5)
<mofaph> Decate: 如果 grub2 可以识别文件系统的话，一般的方法都是指定 根分区，就是 root (hdx,sdax)，然后就用 intrid 和 linux（以前是 kernel） 就可以了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: gentoo
<pocoyo> GAE 还能干啥.
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦～
<pocoyo> jiero: 河川纵横 哈哈哈
<mofaph> pocoyo: 可以运行你自己的网站吧？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 怎么运.
<mofaph> pocoyo: 把文件上传到 google
<Decate> mofaph: grub2安装ubuntu的时候，有这么一段，boot=casper iso-scan/filename=a.iso.结果安装fedora时候，就不知道该用什么来替代这段话了，我试过不替换，live-cd不能启动。
<soiamso> pocoyo: 什么都不能干了，现在只能买一个vps
<Kandu> pocoyo: 河川縱橫 用來形容一個地方倒是可以的。用來形容水牛，大概只有大卸八塊的水牛有這效果 :P
<Decate> Kandu: 不如用另个词来形容，五马分尸。
<mofaph> pocoyo: gappproxy 就是需要把本地的文件上传到 google 的。就像把你的 jsp 文件部署到 tomcat 一样
<pocoyo> soiamso: 我这儿 都没断过. 一直能用 我就不知道为啥很多人都说不能用.
<Mr_a> 我显卡（N的）Windows可以识别，Ubuntu最近不可以了，我修过2次，求解
 * wzlxx 重启启动daemon模式，暂停配置…
<soiamso> pocoyo: 有一部分地区不能用
<pocoyo> mofaph: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=309874
<pocoyo> soiamso: 分区域? 哪些地方不能用?
<soiamso> pocoyo: 今天好像又可以了
<pocoyo> soiamso: ...
<mofaph> Decate: 基本的思路就是让 grub2 找到你的 iso 文件目录下的 vmlinuz，然后把它装入内存运行
<soiamso> pocoyo: 可能因为 google appp 的原因吧，国内不敢大动作
<Mr_a> 我显卡（N的）Windows可以识别，Ubuntu最近不可以了，我修过2次，求解 ——怎么没人回我的
<ofan> Mr_a: 我a卡~
<soiamso> pocoyo: 你在上面开博客？
<pocoyo> soiamso: 没有.
<pocoyo> soiamso: GAE还能干啥用.
<Mr_a> ofan 别跑题了好吗
<soiamso> pocoyo: 也没有什么了吧，如果没有限制端口，基本是什么都能干
<ofan> pocoyo: 放自己的web程序
<mofaph> pocoyo: GAE 支持 java 跟 python，需要用到 google 提供的 API 了
<pocoyo> soiamso: 还有啥好玩的推荐不 ofan
<pocoyo> 不懂什么是 web程序.
<mofaph> pocoyo: php jsp 懂不？
<Mr_a> Fedora不知怎么回事 Sleep Forever了 我用U盘启的
<soiamso> pocoyo: 你还在学校？
<mofaph> pocoyo: 你可以将 web 理解为 网页
<pocoyo> mofaph: 不懂.
<pocoyo> soiamso: 你管得着吗.
<mofaph> pocoyo: html 懂吗？
<soiamso> pocoyo: 还在学校的话，好玩的多着
<pocoyo> mofaph: 不懂.
<pocoyo> soiamso: 有啥好玩的?
<ofan> pocoyo: heroku.com   ruby的云托管
<soiamso> pocoyo: 看报纸不用钱，看论文不用钱 .......
<saliva> nick
<mofaph> pocoyo: 你平时浏览的网站就是一些 web 资源，都是用 html php jsp 等等这些东西写的
<pocoyo> soiamso: 不爱看报纸论文.
<pocoyo> mofaph: 哦 这个我还是略知一二..
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=122127&mode=view/15.png
<soiamso> pocoyo: 可以泡妞，或被妞泡
<ofan> pocoyo: 上h站也方便
<saliva> nick <saliva>
<mofaph> soiamso: 就重要的是有 *图书馆*
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=122127&mode=view/15.png
<pocoyo> ofan: 不会上h站.一直没学会
<tenzu> iFvwm: 图太小
<mofaph> pocoyo: GAE 基本上就是运行你上传的程序了
<ofan> pocoyo: 好孩子..
<pocoyo> ofan: 我也这么觉着
<soiamso> pocoyo: 你的第一任务，是学会在学校拿到verycd 资源的方法，这个能证明你人际关系，以及技术能力有所提升
<cfy> 谁要科幻小说？
<cfy> http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/science-fiction.7z
<cfy> 密码问我要
<pocoyo> soiamso: 不会拿 我只会用迅雷 下载.很慢
<pocoyo> cfy: 不耐看了
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<soiamso> pocoyo: 先学会cgi基本的就一样了，最好能用C先学写一些
<cfy> 很多的。
<tenzu> 鸟语小说？
<mofaph> cfy: 英文的吗？
<cfy> mofaph: 翻译的。
<cfy> 密码是: agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<tenzu> 好长。。。
<cfy> 有兴趣的自便好了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 很强大
<cfy> 密码生成的嘛。
<cfy> pocoyo: tenzu 加密码就是防止版权问题:)
<ofan> cfy: 什么东西
<cfy> ofan: 科幻小说。
<ofan> cfy: 三体？
<cfy> ofan: 不是。外国的翻译的。
<Mr_a> 我显卡（N的）Windows可以识别，Ubuntu最近不可以了，我修过2次，求解 ——怎么又没人回我的
<ofan> cfy: 传个三体吧
<cfy> ofan: 我只有下载黑暗森林
<cfy> ofan: 直接google key+txt就好了。
<mofaph> Mr_a: 有可能是不会，有可能是别人不感兴趣，也有可能是你提问的方法不对
<iFvwm> Mr_a: 安装的闭源驱动？
<iFvwm> cfy: 你搞这么多小说干吗
<ofan> cfy: 额
<iFvwm> 当书虫子啊
<wzlxx> cfy: 你的那个记录密码的软件叫嘛？
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> wzlxx: http://search.cpan.org/~cgrau/String-MkPasswd-0.03/bin/mkpasswd.pl
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 记事本.
<ofan> "Cortex Command | Rock, Paper, Shotgun"
<cfy> wzlxx: 你是说生成么？
<iFvwm> 手记？
<cfy> iFvwm: 随便下下的。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 记事本容易被偷窥～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 加密码.
<ofan> gpg
<wzlxx> cfy: 不是，你自己的账号密码的，账号多的记不住～
<iFvwm> cfy: 你发一个小说给我看看。不理解现在的科幻小说是什么样子了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 用什么加密？
<cfy> wzlxx: vim的加密。
<cfy> iFvwm: 那里阿
<ofan> 搞个脚本savepwd getpwd
<cfy> iFvwm: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/science-fiction.7z
<iFvwm> 发邮件
<cfy> iFvwm: okay
<wzlxx> ofan: 对，GPG
<iFvwm> 不下大的
<iFvwm> 单独的
<cfy> iFvwm: 我给你个中国人写的好了。
<iFvwm> 嗯
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs有加密么?
<cfy> wzlxx: 我用vim.因为基本哪里都有
<cfy> pocoyo: easy-gpg吧。
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～
<cfy> easypg
<cfy> wzlxx: pocoyo 你们试试easypg
<pocoyo> cfy: 我一直不耐加密的东东 麻烦.
<cfy> pocoyo: vim嘛。
<cfy> vim :X啥的
<ofan> cfy: 求个中国人写的好的
<cfy> ofan: 三体
<cfy> ofan: 前两本有txt,第三本刚出来，还没txt的。
<drazet> ofan: 求什么？
<drazet> ofan: 求桃？
<wzlxx> GnuPG
<cfy> ofan: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/7437042.html
<ofan> cfy: 哦 那3哪里有
<pocoyo> cfy: :X 干啥用的?
<iFvwm> gpg都不easy的
<cfy> pocoyo: vim嘛的东西
<ofan> drazet: 求梨
<cfy> pocoyo: vim的东西
<cfy> ofan: taobao有卖，书店可能有。
<pocoyo> cfy: 很好 很强大.
<pocoyo> cfy: 这样的文件放到win下能解密么?
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs里有没有类似的.
<mofaph> pocoyo: 有
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。所以我没用。加密的话，肯定要安全和方便，所以我用vim的。
<pocoyo> mofaph: 高人哪 怎么用.
<cfy> iFvwm: vim的那个加密安全的吧
<Kandu> ofan: 基本上都是劉慈欣寫的，連獲12次銀河獎的牛人啊
<ofan> Kandu: 呵呵
<pocoyo> cfy: 很好.
<ofan> Kandu: 你都看过?
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么去掉密码?
<mofaph> pocoyo: 不清楚，我简单菜单里有 encryption 的选项
<pocoyo> mofaph: ...
<mofaph> pocoyo: 我如果要用的话，具体要看文档了
<Kandu> ofan: 能看的全看了
<wzlxx> 以前写日记的时候用vim加密…
 * pocoyo 打台球去.
<cfy> pocoyo: 貌似改密码的时侯为空就好吧。不太清楚。
<ofan> Kandu: 三体3没有下的
<iFvwm> cfy: encfs
<cfy> iFvwm: 阿？
<Kandu> ofan: 買一本唄
<lendage> 求 awesome配置教程
<ofan> lendage: 官方文档
<yc8332> 大家好
<pocoyo> yc8332: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> Kandu: 等先看看1再说..
<lendage> ofan: 看过了 ,但是搞不出效果
<ofan> lendage: 需要会lua
<lendage> 而且重要的一点是   ubuntu用awesome的话 不能启动  network-manager
<ofan> lendage: 然后看文档 照葫芦画瓢,慢慢搞
<ofan> lendage: nm是个服务吧
<lendage> ofan: 嗯 那些都不是问题 ， 关键是   在gnome下的服务切换到  awesome下  就不能运行了
<cfy> 还是gpg好点，貌似。不过不是很方便
<lendage> .xinirc也修改了，但是还是没效果的说
<iFvwm> Aishwarya Rai Unseen Pictures
<cfy> wzlxx: 把你的文件也藏起来XD
<ofan> lendage: 抛弃gnome的吧
<ofan> gpg挺好,只要备份好密钥,也许可以放到u盘里
<lendage> ofan: 早就有这打算了  但是网络问题和  awesome自启动程序的问题 没搞定  不能上网
<lendage> 而且  firefox等在awesome下  框边好丑  所以在求教程
<ofan> lendage: 网络设置在network配置文件里写旧好
<MaskRay> lendage: 配置 ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<wzlxx> cfy: 不藏…
<iFvwm> http://www.allpics4u.com/www/slike/misc/toilets_all_around_the_world/toilets_all_around_the_world12.jpg
<lendage> MaskRay: Thanx
<iFvwm> http://www.dumage.com/img/fun/greetings-from-russia/greetings-from-russia49.jpg
<cfy> wzlxx: 那gpg加密好了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这啥？
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～
<Warm_HUG> 一天都没上来irc了，现在是代理上来的
<Warm_HUG> 每次开irssi都返回这条消息 Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 7000 [Cannot assign requested address: 202.98.24.121]
<Warm_HUG> 什么故障？
<ofan> 6667登陆
<Warm_HUG> 一样悲剧的
<cfy> 2010-12-15 14：30 - 16：30，115用户中心进行升级，115网络优盘暂停服务。....
<cfy> 搞什么。。。。
<Warm_HUG> 那个ip是dns解析失败后定向到的广告页面
<griffin1> 请问一下，我安装了scim-google输入法以后。在eclipse里面会频繁出现无法输入的情况，任何东西都无法输入
<happyaron> griffin1 咋跑这么快呢。
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin，比ibus-sunpinyin爽多啦。
<palomino|working> :o , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 编译最新的hg版本，很舒服。
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 等明年重装系统时试试...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 体验上相当于fcitx自己的pinyin的速度，但是准确率是sunpinyin的。
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> fcitx速度没得说
<happyaron> 0.1.1的时候fcitx-sunpinyin有点卡，现在不卡了。
<palomino|working> good
<booduklee> PATH变量在哪里设置的
<happyaron> booduklee: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/location/
<booduklee> happyaron，在哪个文件里边设置的？
<happyaron> booduklee: 你用啥shell？
<cfy> iFvwm: 发哪个邮箱？
<booduklee> happyaron:bash
<happyaron> booduklee: .profile
<happyaron> booduklee: ~/.profile
<booduklee> happyaron:谢了呵呵
<happyaron> booduklee: 有些系统是 ~/.bashrc
<happyaron> booduklee: 自己看是哪个
<happyaron> :)
<iFvwm> cfy: any
<cfy> iFvwm: ok
<makao007> 编译内核出错了:  acpi_walk_namespace fail ,如何解决啊?
<cfy> iFvwm: 01的，你看看。
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: bash的问题
<roylez> iFvwm: 在不？
<iFvwm> roylez:
<roylez> iFvwm: 一个字符串，'"a" "b" "c"'，怎么赋值给一个array？
<roylez> iFvwm: 我这边老是错
<iFvwm> 数组啊。那不知道。很少搞
<iFvwm> 来pl
<roylez> split的问题
<roylez> a='"a s s " "b dsfaf" "cafd"'
<roylez> b=($(echo ${a[@]})) ???
<roylez> iFvwm: 每个字符串里面有空格，要找个合适的方法split
<iFvwm> bash折腾这些，很bt的。
<roylez> iFvwm: 我是在zsh里面写一个命令的补全函数
<YiMing> 有没有办法查看服务器当前时间，比如我想查看cdimage.ubuntu.com的现在时间
<iFvwm> roylez: 那也不限定语言啊
<roylez> iFvwm: bash就好
<roylez> iFvwm: 那些变态的bash仔呢？还有谁在的？
<iFvwm> cfy: 这哪里是科幻哦
<iFvwm> roylez: 很少了。估计
<happyaron> roylez: 好像有人用bash实现了zsh的部分功能，然后按一下tab两三分钟。
<happyaron> roylez: 是 cfy ? 忘记是谁了。
<roylez> cfy: 出来
<iFvwm> 回bash吧。都是现成的
<iFvwm> lol
<roylez> happyaron: 搞烦了我去 #bash 问...
<happyaron> iFvwm: bash不咋适合懒人。
<roylez> iFvwm: 现成个鬼，你没准已经偷偷换了，是不是？
<happyaron> iFvwm: 还有主席的zsh花花绿绿的，很好看
<iFvwm> bash本来就用得少
<iFvwm> 看啥
<iFvwm> 很多东西，都是后台自动的了。终端都用得少
<iFvwm> 我的monitor-clip.pl很智能了
<roylez> 已经在 #bash 说了，等着答案自己蹦上来...
<iFvwm> roylez: 说说，啥不现成的。
<iFvwm> 别浪费时间
<roylez> 答案还没出来阿
<alick> 有人在吗？可以访问http://pgp.mit.edu/ 的麻烦帮忙搜索0xF8E9F5E4，看看有没有
<pocoyo> alick: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<missing> alick: 我郑重推荐人妖
<roylez> iFvwm: 搞定了
<roylez> iFvwm: b=(${(z)a})
<roylez> iFvwm: 早就应该用zsh的split的
<iFvwm> 想着这些bt的数组写法，就吐啊。 roylez
<iFvwm> ($x,$y,$z)=split " ";
<iFvwm> @x=split " ";
<roylez> 完全搞定了，最后用的是 ${(f)a}
<onshoestring> 没人了？
<noahbentusi> ubuntu下面有什么好的翻墙手段么
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 这里讨论翻墙是会被人肉的
<noahbentusi> 呃. 都管到这里了?
<wzssyqa> noahbentusi: 嗯，如果不想的话，就不要问了
 * noahbentusi 轻唉一口气.
<cfy> iFvwm: 看下去
<cfy> iFvwm: 还有第二本。
<cfy> iFvwm: 很不错的。我寒假就可以看到第三本了。
<nsdy> 注意 注意 nvidia显卡驱动260.19.29发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/nvidia-260-19-29-driver/
<nsdy> 注意 注意 nvidia显卡驱动260.19.29发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/nvidia-260-19-29-driver/
<YiMing> i3配新的n卡貌似闭源驱动有问题，我试了好几个版本都不行，不知到有没有朋友成功的
<noahbentusi> YiMing, 跑不起来么?
<YiMing> noahbentusi: 恩 跑不起来，进到gdm就黑屏死机，我的是i3 350 + 320M
<YiMing> noahbentusi: 现在只能用开源的nouveau了
<Kandu> nsdy: 昨天就裝上這個了 :)
<nsdy> <Kandu>... 今天早上开邮箱 才发现nvidia的信...
<YiMing> Kandu: 你的不是i3+300M系列吧？
<Kandu> nsdy: arch 開發者昨天就打包好了，我就立馬用上了
<Kandu> YiMing: 是 amd phenom + gts250
<noahbentusi> YiMing, 你是从官网上下的么. 一般来说, 有linux内核源代码, 安装的时候会编译一遍驱动 安装上去.
<noahbentusi> 我的ati显卡. 每次升级内核后. 显示就会出问题. 重新装一遍驱动就都ok了.
<YiMing> noahbentusi: 。。。我是从ppa里用打包好的，几个版本都不行，要么我在试试官网的吧
<noahbentusi> 最好不用编译出的二进制.
<noahbentusi> 你试试官网的吧.  下载是一个.bin
<noahbentusi> 把xorg关掉, 直接运行就可以了.
<YiMing> Kandu: 哦 难怪
<YiMing> noahbentusi: 恩 好的
 * iFvwm 围观bin安装的
<iFvwm> cfy: 看不下去吧。这是科幻？
<tenzu> bin是神马？
<Kandu> iFvwm: 你性子太急，慢慢看
<tenzu> iFvwm: 让你小蜜晚上给你读
<Kandu> tenzu: 這樣不行，這樣他更急
<iFvwm> 看来某些经常看书的，能识书香
<iFvwm> 2个臭味相投的家伙？
<tenzu> Kandu: 神收放自如的
<iFvwm> tenzu: 今天晚上别梦游
<tenzu> iFvwm: 梦游也不会去你家
<iFvwm> 你可能会游泳的
<iFvwm> 游到大马去吧。小心被穿刺。
<roylez> 围观神围观人
<pocoyo> tenzu: google latitude 怎么关闭? 我开了没有?
<pocoyo> roylez: 围观主席
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不开就是关闭的
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<pocoyo> tenzu: 怎么开? 你能看见我的开了没有?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 网页上就能看啊，或者装个app
<pocoyo> tenzu: 哪个网页能看?
<tenzu> pocoyo: https://www.google.com/latitude
<pocoyo> tenzu: 需要要用手机?
<dulio> 有人玩arch吗？
<mengfei> 我用arch
<mengfei> 也用ubuntu
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有手机app，网页上也能看，一样的
<dulio> mengfei, 那你是装了桌面环境吗？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 网页上打开忒慢 能看自己的不能?
<dulio> mengfei, 我只装了个base，但是不知道怎么让它支持中文
<mengfei> dulio: 用openbox+tint2+pcmanfm
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你还没通过我的邀请，要么就是没上线
<tenzu> pocoyo: 其实就是在google map上面看好友位置
<dulio> mengfei, 这个是中文环境的解决方法吗？
<mengfei> dulio: 初学的话用gnome,xfce,lxde
<tenzu> dulio: 至少装个DE吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 邀请上就两个链接都点了. 鬼知道哪个是 通过的.
<mengfei> dulio: 先pacman -Syu
<mengfei> pacman -S xorg
<tenzu> pocoyo: latitude网页能打开么？
<mengfei> pacman -S lxde
<pocoyo> tenzu: 能 慢.
<dulio> mengfei, 我把arch装在U盘上了，不知道顶不顶得住
<pocoyo> tenzu: Loading friends...  一直这样.
<mengfei> 基本上就可以了
<kenifanying> fetchmail有问题，大家帮我看看：http://dpaste.com/286881/
<tenzu> pocoyo: 上ssh
<mengfei> 然后配置启动就行
<dulio> mengfei, lxde这个桌面够小吗？
<dulio> mengfei, 我只有2G空间
<mengfei> 是的
<mengfei> 两G应该不够
<dulio> mengfei, 好吧……
<dulio> mengfei, 这确实是个问题
<dulio> mengfei, 你的arch是当普通系统用的吗？
<mengfei> 初学先在虚拟机里弄
<pocoyo> tenzu: 本来就上着.
<mengfei> 是的，我一台用arch，一台用的ubuntu
<pocoyo> 不管了 算了. 也没个鸟用.
<dulio> arch相比稳定性好吗？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 。。。
<mengfei> 我觉得不错，喜欢arch的包管理，软件更新比ubuntu快
<dulio> mengfei, arch挺热门的吧？
<Warm_HUG> ppp拨号，除了chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf，还有什么办法锁定dns不被修改么？
<dulio> mengfei, ubuntu感觉太不自由
<mengfei> dulio: 你可以看看arch wiki，里面比较全面，基本上能解决大部分问题
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 在吗
<dulio> mengfei, 英文的吗？
<mengfei> dulio: ubuntu也不是不好，我也用
<dulio> mengfei, 好的，我去仔细看看
<dulio> mengfei, 谢谢啦～
<mengfei> dulio: 有中文的，不过推荐看英文的，中文有的过期了
<dulio> mengfei, 好的
<blueghost> 问一个很 幼稚的英文翻译
<blueghost> 一个  entry 里 有一个 内容 element , 这个 内容 element 有 三种 形式
<dulio> blueghost, 在做GUI？
<blueghost> 1内嵌的,2,外部的(通过链接获得真正的内容),3,未定义
<blueghost> 这三种形式 用一个 英文单词 概括, 用什么啊
<blueghost> 我中文都不知道怎么表达
<blueghost> 内容 存储方式? 内容表现形式? 内容取得方法??
<blueghost> dulio:) 不是
<wzlxx> cfy: 如果两个键绑定到同一个函数那么这两个快捷键都可以用？刚发现是这样…
<dulio> blueghost, 呵呵，不懂的飘过
<blueghost> 主要是 enum 的命名, enum what_name { external, embedded, unknow };
<blueghost> what_name 起什么名字好啊
<blueghost> dulio:) 懂英文就好
<blueghost> dulio:) 我连 怎么用中文描述 都不知道用什么好
<blueghost> 内容 存储方式? 内容表现形式? 内容取得方法??
<dulio> blueghost, 这个就专业了……
<blueghost> dulio:) 不专业啊
<dulio> blueghost, 专业英语
<blueghost> 就是如何取得内容的, 用一个英文表示
<blueghost> 总不能 翻译 成 how to get the content 吧
<Kandu> blueghost: TSource 如何
<blueghost> Target Source?
<Kandu> 這就是個取名的問題，又不是翻譯問題
<blueghost> 不好, 外部的链接 本身就有一个 src 属性, 容易弄混
<blueghost> Kandu:) 就是, 就是起个名字, 让人可以看的出意义.
<blueghost> Kandu:) 关键是 , 我英文超烂. 更甚的, 连中文 也不好. 小学没毕业, 连中文都不知道该叫什么
<Kandu> blueghost: 實在想不出那麼精闢的名字
<blueghost> Kandu:) 应该是 "....方式"
<dulio> blueghost, configure……
<dulio> blueghost, 呵呵
<blueghost> 取得方式 ? 存储方式? 内容什么方式???
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 fcitx-sunpinyin 应该怎样用双拼？还是目前还不行？
<blueghost> getMethod
<blueghost> 这个如何
<Colin-shzsc> 是配置 fcitx 还是配置 sunpinyin？
<blueghost> contentGetMethod, 或者 contentMethod
<blueghost> 内容取得方法
<blueghost> Kandu:) contentGetMethod, 或者 contentMethod 这两个怎么样
<Kandu> blueghost: 我能想到的就只是扔骰子決定了
<soiamso> blueghost: 还在？
<blueghost> 哦, 这两个 是不是 可以 表达意思
<blueghost> 可以就选一个了, 只要能表达意思就行
<blueghost> 还在
<blueghost> soiamso:)  contentGetMethod, 或者 contentMethod 这两个怎么样
<soiamso> blueghost: 这个method 好像是绑在environ 里面的？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 一个  entry 里 有一个 内容 element , 这个 内容 element 有 三种 形式.1 内嵌的, 2, 外部的.3,未知
<blueghost> soiamso:) 什么 environ
<soiamso> blueghost: 我先看看上下文
<Warm_HUG> ln
<soiamso> blueghost: 要写一个这个entry 的get 方法？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 意思就是 内容是如何 获得 的. 用英文怎么说
<soiamso> blueghost: query ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不是, 就是 一个 enum 的名字.
<soiamso> blueghost: ADT
<soiamso> blueghost: abstract data type / data type
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不设置处理的. 就单纯 起名字.
<blueghost> soiamso:) enum what_name {external, embedded, unknow };
<soiamso> blueghost: 我觉得DT 就很好啊，
<soiamso> blueghost: ref_type
<soiamso> blueghost: element_ref_type
<blueghost> 当处理一个entry对象时, 标示 这个对象的内容是 外部的,内嵌的,  还是 未知. 只是一个标识
<blueghost> content_ref_type 这个吧
<blueghost> ref? 是引用???
<soiamso> blueghost: 对啊
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> soiamso:) 好的, 谢谢了, 挺贴切
<soiamso> blueghost: content_type_enum 也可以吧？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不行, 因为内容 有另一个 type 的标识, image/... audio/...等, 这个是内容 类型
 * ofan 被冻死了...
<Kandu> 內容類型不適合吧，這裡不是“內容”的類型，而是“數據存放位置”的類型
<blueghost> soiamso:) 如果不是, 我直接用 content_type就好, 但现在会 被弄混
<soiamso> ofan: 这里太冷了
<Kandu> ofan: 讓 Warm_HUG 抱抱就好
<blueghost> Kandu:) 是的, 我感觉 content_ref_type 就很好
<ofan> Kandu: ...
<soiamso> blueghost: 或者你就text_ref_type
<ofan> soiamso: 外面好冷啊~~~
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就直接用 content_ref_type, 内容有很多类型, 不单 text的
<aass> 大家给推荐个好用的加密软件
<blueghost> soiamso:) 谢了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 谢了
<soiamso> ofan: 我这里跟外面一样冷，10年前的南方建筑不适合2012的环境，玻璃不记得加厚
 * blueghost 谢谢各位神
<soiamso> blueghost: php ?
<aass> soiamso: 我的自来水管都冻住了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不是 atomPub
<blueghost> aass:) 我 这还很热
<blueghost> atom Publishing protocol
<soiamso> blueghost: 我比你还靠南..
<ofan> soiamso: 南方再冷也没北方冷.. 我这外面根本没法呆
<blueghost> soiamso:) 海南 ???
<soiamso> blueghost: 你开暖炉了吧
<aass> 给推荐个加密软件
<ofan> 南沙???
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在在佛山
<soiamso> aass: gpg
<blueghost> soiamso:) 从大到小 都没开过, 不知道 什么是暖炉
<ofan> - -
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我比你 南. 我在茂名
<blueghost> 再过去就是海南了
<soiamso> blueghost: 唉，早知道搬去茂名
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> 好了, 我下了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 谢谢了
<soiamso> blueghost: 10度
<blueghost> Kandu:) 谢谢了
<Kandu> blueghost: :D
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不知道多少度. 我还穿两件衣服, 一外套, 一内衣
<blueghost> soiamso:) 儿子更离谱, 就一件长袖
<ofan> 凛冽的小寒风~~~
<soiamso> blueghost: 绝对冷坏了
<blueghost> 呵呵
<Colin-shzsc> 历史上据说香港和广州都曾经有过降雪的记录
<ofan> -10度
<blueghost> Colin-shzsc:) 并且是 6月份
<cfy> wzlxx: 没试过。。。
<Colin-shzsc> blueghost: ……
<cfy> iGnome: 是阿。肯定的。
<soiamso> blueghost: 我去过北京，2度都没有这里10度冷
<blueghost> soiamso:)  中国, 真是年年有盛世, 明年是深圳 大学生奥运会
<soiamso> blueghost: 浪费钱，大把穷人
<blueghost> soiamso:) 因为 北方是干冷, 南方是湿冷
<soiamso> blueghost: 最救命的是我不记得带衣服
<blueghost> 连带 蒸发 , 带走了身体的热量, 所以 感觉不同
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你共享地理位置信息了？
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 下了
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: google aptitude
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 能看到我么？
<blueghost> soiamso:)  中国, 真是年年有盛事, 明年是深圳 大学生奥运会
<blueghost> tenzu:) 在跨省吗
<blueghost> 打错一个字,补上
<blueghost> 还是错了
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 我在尝试看呢，国内的似乎有困难，我跳墙试试
<blueghost> 深圳大学生运动会
<blueghost> 没听说过 大学生运动会还大兴土木的, 中国要脸 过分了.
<blueghost> 我想还是规规矩矩, 别来那么多面子工程.
<blueghost> 别人看了, 不是 给面子, 别人会说 中国不会过日子.
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 规矩了怎么来钱？
<blueghost> 别那么大 规模, 省点钱 给老百姓, 还会得到别人的尊重.
<blueghost> 中国还是个会为老百姓的.
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 尊敬值几个钱？
<blueghost> 没有 花大钱做给别人看, 而苦了自己老百姓的国家 会受到尊敬的.
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 搞那么大, 想要面子, 不就是为了得到别人的尊敬吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 哈哈，你还真信啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 捣鼓大了才能来钱
<blueghost> wzssyqa:)
<blueghost> 艾
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 他们要在乎鬼子的看法，早不这么捣鼓了
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 关键是, 不要做给任何人看. 老老实实 省点钱 为老百姓看. 面子不重要, 我要的是里子
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 人家要的就是里子啊
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 恰恰是不要在乎任何鬼子的看法.
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 官员的里子吗
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 人家要的是自己的里子，管你老百姓死活干啥
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 官员要里子, 给老百姓面子??
<soiamso> blueghost: 办不办钱都是从人民来，从某些人的手里去，似乎这个系统就没有关心过穷人
<wzlxx> emacs  设置删除的时候删除最多的空格是哪个函数？
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 就是洗钱，这都不明白
<soiamso> blueghost: 大部分富二代公务员根本就不知道什么是悲剧加悲剧加悲剧
<blueghost> 对外要面子, 对内欺负老百姓
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 对外也没要面子
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 明白
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 那叫要脸.
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 对外软弱是因为怕鬼子坏了他们好事
<wzlxx> pocoyo: emacs  设置删除的时候删除最多的空格是哪个函数？
<blueghost> 艾
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 哪有这种的......
<blueghost> 不说了
<blueghost> 再说又给踢了
<blueghost> ......................
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 没事，别有关键词就行了
<wzlxx> (c-toggle-hungry-state)可以，但是我想知道其他的～
<blueghost> hehe
<blueghost> 下了
<ofan> gcd
<wzssyqa> 万岁。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> GCD
<blueghost> 弄我的东西了.埋头 做喜欢做的事. 不闻窗外事了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 你没有人肉翻墙？
<ofan> GCD=greatest commen divisor
<blueghost> 不做缩头乌龟又怎么样, 还能反啊
<ofan> blueghost: 听说你是soho一族的?
<iGnome> http://cairo-weather.googlecode.com/files/cairo-weather-gnome.png cfy
<wzlxx>  (setq c-delete-function 'backward-delete-char)这句不是没有什么用吗？
<wzlxx> 因为本来就是一个字符一个字符的删的啊……………—
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不知道.
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 哦;
<wzlxx> cfy: 看看
<wzlxx> ofan: 看看～
<blueghost> ofan:) 是的, 那混蛋 客户, 一个月没回复.
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 居然不能添加你，这玩意有问题
<ofan> blueghost: 额.. 你平常都在哪接项目?
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 不应该啊
<soiamso> blueghost: 发货了，没给钱？
<blueghost> ofan:) 又不说,不做, 要老板看. 一直没回音
<wzlxx> ofan: 看看那个
<blueghost> soiamso:) 另一个 网页的
<blueghost> ofan:) 暂时 两个都是 朋友介绍的.
<soiamso> blueghost: 一般小公司都找大公司？
<ofan> blueghost: 收入怎么样?
<blueghost> ofan:) 不稳定
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 吃饭去了，回来再说
<Warm_HUG> .
<soiamso> ofan: 你可以在猪八戒这些网站找一下？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 刚 走上 soho 的黑道, 暂时 朋友 介绍的. 做完 就要自己去找了
<ofan> blueghost: 你不是在那种发布项目的平台上接么?
<soiamso> blueghost: 我本来soho 卖老底的，被朋友摆了一道....
<ofan> blueghost: 私下里搞需要合同什么的吧 没有保障
<soiamso> blueghost: 那些平台，现在都要组队
<blueghost> ofan:) 暂时还是朋友委托的. 还没弄完呢, 现在这个 一直没回应
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在这个是portal 类吧 ？
<ofan> soiamso: 我觉得组团队比较靠谱
<soiamso> ofan: 我也想找，可惜我比较菜，没人找
<blueghost> soiamso:) ofan 在弄 发布客户端, 可能以后会做 公司网页一类的.
<ofan> blueghost: 你主要做什么c/c++的?
<ofan> soiamso: 不会吧 .. 要求很高么
<soiamso> ofan: 我水平低
<blueghost> 有那个客户端 会 方便很多. 只要设置界面就行. 内容发布 正在做, 弄好, 以后一直重复这个发布方式了
<ofan> soiamso: 你做什么的c/c++?
<soiamso> blueghost: 还是atompub发布模式？
<blueghost> 发布文字, 发布媒体文件, 更多 应用也可以
<blueghost> soiamso:) 对
<soiamso> ofan: 语言都还没有固定下来的状态，现在发现java 的很多
<blueghost> soiamso:) 那个很强大, 弄好了, 可以上 很多 google 的服务呢
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在后端做成所见即所得模式？
<ofan> soiamso: 难道是web类的?
<soiamso> ofan: 什么类的java都很多，
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是的
<ofan> soiamso: 我觉得现在搞个小团队专门做各种手机系统的移植不错
<blueghost> soiamso:) qt4界面. 以 文件管理器 的形式来管理内容.
<Y4N2H3N9> now I know my abc
<soiamso> blueghost: qt4 webkit 作 render ?
<blueghost> soiamso:)  支持 插件, 对特殊的应用, 准备弄 google 的 日历 应用.
<blueghost> soiamso:) 暂时还是 内容发布一块. 看还是 浏览器看啊.
<Y4N2H3N9> blueghost: 你有多少年的programming 经验？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 网页这一块, 就是 内容后台管理
<soiamso> blueghost: 可以整合到firfox插件？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没想过. 我想 后台管理不需要 firfox吧. 不是访问者用的
<soiamso> blueghost: 付款给你更新？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是以 文件管理器 的方式, 离线管理内容
<blueghost> soiamso:) 后端 是开源的, 收的是 网页设计的钱. 带上这个程序的一些费用.
<blueghost> soiamso:) 开源并不 强制 免费的. 并且 主要不是 收这个客户端的钱. 是网页设计的
<soiamso> blueghost: 你连美工也包了？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 收钱时 一次性收一些费用, 更新 不收费. 并且 代码都公开了, 如果编译的, 也收不到钱
<blueghost> soiamso:) 主要是 网页设计, 那个我是弄一次, 以后都用的.
<soiamso> blueghost: 为什么编译的不能收钱?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 那个后端程序的更新, 增加内容是另外的了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没有不收啊, 我只是说主要 收网页设计的钱. 如果需要 动态内容管理的, 会加收一点.
<blueghost> soiamso:) 静态的, 基本用不了那个客户端, 收也收不着
<soiamso> blueghost: atompub client 指的是服务端，还是客户端？
<ofan> http://wowubuntu.com/humble-inside-bundle.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<^k^> ⇪ title: » Humble Inside Bundle 第二波: 购买游戏自由定价 Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<wujie_> 各位好i
<pocoyo> wujie_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> soiamso:) 客户端. [atomPub_client<->atomPub_daemon]<->php_script
<blueghost> 基本是这种方式
<blueghost> [...]里面的在客户端
<blueghost> [...]里面的在本机
<blueghost> soiamso:) 客户端. [atomPub_client<-dbus->atomPub_daemon]<-atomPub->php_script
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在一般pub内容的粒度是一页还是一div ?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是内容清单
<blueghost> soiamso:) 分几个层次的, 没层次的粒度不同
<blueghost> soiamso:) 类似目录树
<blueghost> serviceDocument
<blueghost> collectionDocument
<blueghost> resource
<soiamso> blueghost: 就是用协议的catagory 来分了？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 也不是
<blueghost> soiamso:) 错了
<blueghost> 应该是
<cfy> iGnome: 在不？
<blueghost> serviceDocument workspace
<blueghost> 1serviceDocument
<cfy> 谁熟悉vim?
<soiamso> blueghost: 刚在看那个协议
<blueghost> 2workspace(不过我的实现 忽略这个)
<cfy> 怎么在非交互下，输入密码，然后把解密的内容打印出来？
<blueghost> 3collection
<blueghost> 4resource
<blueghost> serviceDocument可以包含多个 workspace, 不过大多都一个
<soiamso> blueghost: 比喻成xml-rpc的升级版，贴切不？
<blueghost> workspace 包含多个 collection , wordpress 默认包含两个 (一个 blog收集点, 一个 媒体文件收集点)
<soiamso> blueghost: 这个collection 不是 列表的意思吧？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不懂 xml-rpc, 不敢说, 不过atomPub 只是数据格式, 没有 处理函数的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是的,就是 resource 的列表
<blueghost> collection 下面的就是 resource 了
<iGnome> cfy: 你看下cryptkeeper 我吃饭
<soiamso> blueghost: wordpress 的blog collection 是 pull数据的，还是客户端push数据？
<cfy> iGnome: okay
<cfy> iGnome: 我想解密vim的加密文件
<blueghost> resource 可以是 文本对象, 也可以是 媒体对象, 甚至可以是任何样子, 扩展一般都是 resource 增加额外的 element. 不过必须有基本的 element
<blueghost> soiamso:) atomPub 是客户端 和服务端之间 数据传输的 数据协议
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没有 pull push这些概念的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是 一些标识而已. 可以理解为一个路径
<soiamso> blueghost: atompub 这个我明白，我说的是 那些resource 是可写也可读的？
<soiamso> blueghost: 就跟java的lib命名一样的路径标记
<blueghost> soiamso:) 只要知道 serviceDocument 的地址, 就可以 顺着路径找到要的东西
<blueghost> 获得 wordpress 的serviceDocument, 列出两个 collection
<blueghost> 并且知道 collection 对于那个的获得地址
<blueghost> blog  的地址, 和 media 的地址
<soiamso> blueghost: serviceDocument 就是跟WSDL 文件一样的资源列表
<blueghost> 不懂 wsdl
<blueghost> 就是可以理解为 路径就行
<blueghost> serviceUri/collectionUri/resourceUri
<blueghost> 类比的是
<blueghost> cd wordpress
<blueghost> ls
<soiamso> blueghost: 大概明白了，再看看那个协议
<blueghost> 列出所有 collection
<blueghost> collection 有 uri属性
<blueghost> cd wordpress
<blueghost> posts
<blueghost> media
<blueghost> cd posts
<blueghost> ls
<blueghost> 1
<blueghost> 2
<^k^> blueghost:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Warm_HUG> 发现异物二枚，谁去干掉？
<blueghost> 整个结构就是这样
<Warm_HUG> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=309921
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 郑州卓峰 黑色异物感到寒冷只是他
<blueghost> 如何发布内容 修改内容, 删除内容,用的是 http 的 get(获得), posts(提交), put(修改),delete(删除)
<wzlxx> 呼叫emacser?
<cfy> wzlxx: .
<cfy> 谁知道如何crack vim的encryption文件？
<cfy> 我只想测试下.
<mengfei> 发现empathy中的irc无法传文件
<jiero> 听说有端口限制还是什么。
<soiamso> happyaron: tzdata 里面是不是有 timezone name 的转换？
<ofan> http://hakim.se/experiments/html5/keylight/03b/
<Warm_HUG> £¬µ«¹ú²»¿ÉÒ»ÈÕÎ
<jiero> ？？？
<jiero> 乱码了！
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 说啥鸟语呢？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 一个该死的gb码文件，想让k给识别下
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 编码，结果那傻子不干活
<tenzu> ^k^: 给哥翻译一下
<tenzu> ^k^: £¬µ«¹ú²»¿ÉÒ»ÈÕÎ
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 傻掉了
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 嗯呐，傻了
<reiv> 不带这样欺负^k^的。
<tenzu> 大家好
<tenzu> 完了，真傻了
<^k^> tenzu, 好  19:13 
<tenzu> ^k^: £¬µ«¹ú²»¿ÉÒ»ÈÕÎ
<Warm_HUG> tenzu:《克隆救世主》作者:[法] 迪迪埃·范考韦拉特
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 神马玩意儿？
<Warm_HUG> 认出来了gb10830编码的小说
<HELLo_o> ^k^: 你是机器人啊
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 私聊就能认出来？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 是OOo认出来了 - -
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我这儿也有一段儿，帮我看看
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你发文件吧
<pocoyo> tenzu:
<jiero> OOo是中文专家。。。
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: gedit啊.
<jiero> 我一直用它翻译中文。
<MeaCulpa> 干啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: ？？
<MeaCulpa> ipad 黑屏
<MeaCulpa> 死了...
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 不行的，我选择18030编码gedit都不认的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没事. 按快了.
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 这么神奇.
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 嗯呐
<happyaron> soiamso: 不晓得
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 用firefox看.
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 你用 vim 打開試試
<Kandu> set fileencoding=gbk,utf8
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 我冏，用gedit要先关闭掉选择的文件，再选择编码，就正确打开了
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 我试试
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 那就不需要了，都已經能用 gedit 打開了
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 发gmail了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 发我一份
<pocoyo> 靠我火机呢
<tenzu> pocoyo: 发了
<cfy> Kandu: 你用vim的？
<cfy> Kandu: 知道怎么crack vim的encryption文件么？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 靠 你发的都是乱码 谁知道.
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<Kandu> cfy: vim 菜鳥呢
<cfy> 文件编码一般就是gb18030,big5,utf8。没啥呢。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我只是对内容好奇而已
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，我想测试下。。。。不过貌似没那么方便。那就算了，我只想测试下安全性:)
<Kandu> cfy: 據說很不安全
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: OOo说“俺不认识它们“
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: ff很给力
<tenzu> 本来想窥探一下老板秘密的
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: ff和ooo一致认为是18030，但是得到的东西，看样子象加密过的，俺不懂加密啥的，只是瞎猜
<soiamso> cfy:对称还是非对称？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 下 划 线 哈 哈 吩 咐 分 析
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我也试了18030,得到的是奇怪的字符
<tenzu> pocoyo: 啥？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 太短 检测不出来.
<caleb-> Warm_HUG: 啥文档啊？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 算了，反正也不是什么重要的东西
<soiamso> tenzu: 其实很好忍吧，有可能是 utf-8 一个 byte一个byte 编的gb18030?
<Warm_HUG> caleb-: 是《少妇白洁》系列 >.<
<ofan> Warm_HUG: - -
<caleb-> 白洁++
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 好久了吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你把整个文件发过来 没准可以.
<tenzu> soiamso: 是中文内容发到国外邮箱以后出现的，不知道哪里出的问题
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我拿到的全文就那么多
<caleb-> 变成 utf7 了？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我靠...
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 有声读物？
<Warm_HUG> caleb-: 是一部科幻小说 19:13 < Warm_HUG> tenzu:《克隆救世主》作者:[法] 迪迪埃·范考韦拉特
<jiero> 我看看～玩。
<soiamso> tenzu: 这个不是你的问题，你可以打开邮件看看文件里面的  文件那个 part 说自己的内容是什么encode
<tenzu> soiamso: 我并没有原始邮件
<soiamso> tenzu: 对方的邮件服务器有问题，或你的客户端有问题
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 以前搞过，后来给人删了，主要是因为寝室里大家要睡觉时我就用音响放那个，效果很hi的 ～～大笑～
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我没听过，因为总是下不全
<soiamso> tenzu: gmail里面可以看到这些
<cfy> Kandu: 好像是的。很不安全。
<cfy> soiamso: 貌似是堆成的。
<tenzu> soiamso: 算了，反正不是什么重要的东西，跟我更没什么关系
<cfy> 对称的。
<caleb-> tenzu: 乱码复制后可能漏掉资讯的
<caleb-> tenzu: 手上没原件可能无法还原
<tenzu> caleb-: 我拿到的已经是复制过一次的了
<cfy> Kandu: soiamso 不过貌似也要暴力吧？只是时间比较快吧。我的密码不是很简单。所以我想测试下，看下解密速度。
<soiamso> cfy: 外国的邮件服务器是古董
<caleb-> tenzu: 那有可能解不出来鸟
<MeaCulpa> 外国的一切都是古董
<jiero> 要取代Steam的Desura出现了。
<pocoyo> wowoto: 窝窝头 悄悄的来了
<MeaCulpa> 我国科技投入多吓人
<cfy> Kandu: soiamso 不过我也只是记录密码而已，所以也不用太安全
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯？
<caleb-> 可惜啊，白洁变乱码了
<soiamso> cfy: 不是编码问题吗，怎么突然变加密问题了
<cfy> Kandu: 哈，快速得又把黑暗森林又看了遍
<Warm_HUG> MeaCulpa: 嗯，研究经费超恐怖，只是用来建立小金库
<cfy> soiamso: 只有我在说加密。。。然后只有 Kandu回我。。。。你也回我，我以为。。。
<jiero> inkscape编译已经进行了30分钟了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<redmorning> http://code.bulix.org/un3nbl-78998
<jiero> ha
<happyaron> jiero: 学用ppa吧。
<wowoto> ..
<soiamso> cfy: 还以为你看挪威的黑森林
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 三体3还没货呢
<redmorning> perl求助
<bespecial> 问大家一个问题， ubuntu自带输入法如何输入上箭头
<happyaron> jiero: 那样典范公司就出设备帮你编译了 :)
<cfy> Kandu: soiamso 最奇怪的是，我搜了下。。。貌似没有现成的解密程序，怎么搞得？
<cfy> redmorning: .
<soiamso> cfy: 邮件的话有一个
<cfy> redmorning: 我帮你看看好了
<caleb-> cfy: 能解密还叫啥加密哦
<cfy> soiamso: 邮件啥？
<cfy> caleb-: 暴力破解嘛。
<soiamso> cfy: enigmail
<cfy> caleb-: 我指暴力破解程序
<redmorning> cfy: 谢谢
<jiero> happyaron: 麻烦呢。。。还要下载上传。
<wowoto> wpa2？
<cfy> soiamso:  邮件？跟我说的啥关系？
<happyaron> jiero: 比自己编译省心啊。
<wowoto> cfy, wpa2-psk？
<happyaron> jiero: 而且还是deb的。
<soiamso> wowoto: 现在都用 freeradius 了，还...
<wowoto> soiamso, 边上占有一家这样的
<cfy> wowoto: ?不是。。。。vim的那个加密
<happyaron> soiamso: pppoe server应该用啥软件？
<soiamso> 有没有人提供freeradius 免费服务？
<wowoto> soiamso, 占比5%
<jiero> happyaron: 恩倒是不用装相关包～
<Warm_HUG> wpa2没有radius，就是纸老虎
<cfy> redmorning: 你这个是干什么的？
<cfy> 转制？
<zdc> 同志们我发现firefox安装了i18n和设置语言为中文而死活不显示中文的菜单栏的原因或解决方法是在.xprofile中设置语言选项（kdm）
<wowoto> happyaron, /home/xmu/Desktop/cdnproxy: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.6.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cfy> redmorning: 懂了。
<cfy> redmorning: 不过，你只是弄了个引用吧。
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 你提供 radius 服务吗，我来蹭一下
<happyaron> wowoto: 你是arch的？
<redmorning> cfy: 雅可比算法的中间片段
<cfy> redmorning: 我再想像。
<wowoto> happyaron, 话说现在论坛还需要加速么？  是  arch
<cfy> redmorning: 我再想想。
<happyaron> wowoto: 不加速可以试试，那个文件是python2.6的
<wowoto> happyaron, arch太新？
<tenzu> 论坛突然好慢。。。
<happyaron> wowoto: arch py2.7
<wowoto> happyaron, 哦 谢谢
<happyaron> wowoto: 你先试试不加速如何吧
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 好吧，我只是不懂radius。以为乱讲下就会有人来批我，然后就能顺便学习下了
<wowoto> happyaron, 可以 但是比加速慢
<happyaron> wowoto: 呃，我想想咋办
<wowoto> happyaron, 好 谢谢哈
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 我也不懂，在家看教程作了一个，现在想找个有vps的蹭一下
<zdc> 我发现arch太好用了，太漂亮了，只是没有dvd，网速慢的时候安装kde，真是煎熬
<tenzu> 论坛登录不能。。。
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 哈哈
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 流量不大，跟irc差不多
<wowoto> zdc, powerpill
<wowoto> tenzu, 可以上
<tenzu> wowoto: 也许是我这里网络有问题
<tenzu> wowoto: 又进去了，nnd
<wowoto> tenzu, 你还在国外？
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 不懂，不过你咋了解到俺的情况？
<tenzu> wowoto: 嗯嗯
<wowoto> tenzu, ：D
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 不知道，碰碰运气，你（不能被共产的）底气不足
<wowoto> ，，
<happyaron> wowoto: 等会儿给你个能用的。
<zdc> 同志们，我发现debian太“不干净”了，安装scim还自动安装字体呢！debian的配置文件也应该“干净”一些，才好
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 俺去看看这radius到底是啥
<wowoto> happyaron, 好！谢谢：-D
<wowoto> zdc, 。。
<zdc> wowoto: 咋地，有事说事
<wowoto> zdc, 没话说
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 开个irc 频道叫 ubuntu-cn-radius, 弄个 bot 让有无线路由的大伙登记一下
<wowoto> pocoyo, 。。
<wowoto> soiamso, 要干啥呢
<wowoto> soiamso, 偷的算不算
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 总统来搞吧
<soiamso> wowoto: 你偷什么？
<wowoto> soiamso, 偷的无线 知道路由信息 要等记不
<pocoyo> wowoto: 偷人了?
<Warm_HUG> wowoto: 你又欺负小盆有了
<wowoto> ~~~
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 总统？
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: ubuntu-cn-radius的总统啊
<wowoto> Warm_HUG, 我。。。错了
<wowoto> pocoyo, 偷不到
<pocoyo> zdc: 没事 烧纸.
<soiamso> wowoto: 你都没有硬件，登记没用吧
<wowoto> happyaron, 没加速下载还是很慢的
<zdc> wowoto: 没话说就听着，有意见就提
<wowoto> soiamso, ~~
<wowoto> zdc, 。。。
<zdc> pocoyo: 咋，给你？
<soiamso> wowoto: 不过你告诉我如何200 内过radius 的话，我还可以卖钱
<wowoto> zdc, 我是打酱油的
<happyaron> wowoto: 等下我发一下。
<wowoto> happyaron, ok 给我链接 谢谢：D
<zdc> wowoto: 同行，我是卖衣服的
<wowoto> zdc, 我是卖嘴皮子的。。。
<Warm_HUG> 有卖牙齿的没？
<zdc> wowoto: 我可没说要买
<wowoto> Warm_HUG, 有
<ofan>  ubuntu-cn-radius 干啥的?
<wowoto> zdc, 我是看人卖的
<zdc> Warm_HUG: 多少钱
<wowoto> Warm_HUG, 要人的还是什么的？
<Warm_HUG> zdc: 你要干啥？跳跃太大了
<zdc> wowoto: 于我，你是卖也不卖
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 你自己没有用radius? 也不用用吧？
<redmorning> cfy: 数组是从主函数传过来的，所以有个引用（贴的时候直接贴过来了）。不知道是不是二维数组表达式有问题。
<Warm_HUG> wowoto: 要钱
<wowoto> zdc, 说老实话 ~不卖 ：D
<bespecial> 问大家一个问题， ubuntu自带输入法如何输入上箭头
<cfy> redmorning:
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: taobao到帐后开通？
<wowoto> Warm_HUG, 人的牙齿贵点 其他的要看品种
<cfy> redmorning: 搞定了。
<zdc> wowoto: 不卖喊我名子干啥
<Warm_HUG> soiamso: 没用过，对那东西很晕，第一次用的时候还不会google，就一直错过了
<wowoto> pocoyo, 最近如何
<Kandu> cfy: 我也不知道
<zdc> wowoto: 我又没招你
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1143370
<cfy> redmorning:
<Kandu> cfy: vim 手冊上說是非常不安全
<pocoyo> wowoto: 你卖身给他吧.
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 我开始也很晕，
<cfy> redmorning: 你有两个地方有问题
<wowoto> zdc, 频道里任何一个人都可以随便招你
<nsdy> 2D卡通游戏 坦克大战：Battle Tanks      http://goo.gl/3v95f
<nsdy> 画面非常精美
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 后来发现google 不晕的方法，就是继续google
<Kandu> cfy: 只能防防別人無意打開文件閱讀
<wowoto> zdc, 你既然进来了 就没选择余地  或者你可以开忽略
<cfy> redmorning: 一个是==写成=,然后用ref没用的。你要完全复制用Storable里的dclone函数。
<pocoyo> cfy: http://www.debian.org/News/2010/20101116a
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。那有没有现成的crack程序？
 * Warm_HUG 这些坏家伙，诅咒你们买方便面没调料
<zdc> wowoto: 招我该有话说，不然，您老人老“玩呢“
<cfy> pocoyo: .
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道了
<wowoto> zdc, 完全不反对你把我忽略
<cfy> Kandu: 我想找个试试。
<soiamso> cfy: 你那个几环了？
<cfy> Kandu: 我其实就是记录下密码呢。
<wowoto> pocoyo, 遇上无语的
<cfy> soiamso: 没有坏。只是想测试下安全性。
<pocoyo> wowoto: 甭給他扯蛋
<pocoyo> wowoto: http://www.debian.org/News/2010/20101116a
<cfy> Kandu: 可是gpg不方便吧。
<zdc> wowoto: 没问题，我从来不和失语之人计较
<wowoto> pocoyo, 呵呵 刚说到你最近怎样呢
<soiamso> Warm_HUG: 提供以下服务嘛..
<wowoto> zdc, 可能你还不知道 如何使用忽略
<pocoyo> wowoto: 還那樣唄~
<zdc> pocoyo: 是英雄好汉站出来
<wowoto> zdc, 可以google下。
<cfy> Kandu: 搞个密匙，如果有进入密码，那也可以暴力。如果存在某个地方，那非常不方便阿。
<zdc> wowoto: irc命令，别扯
<wowoto> zdc, 我和pocoyo哥俩都站这呢 直接飙吧
<wowoto> pocoyo, ：D
<Kandu> cfy: 我都是自己寫加解密
<zdc> wowoto: 没功夫
<cfy> redmorning: 推荐你用octave.
<cfy> Kandu: 好用么？
<Kandu> cfy: 那些加密解密的是因為要公布算法所以才那麼麻煩吧
<wowoto> pocoyo, 还真是话多这家伙
<Kandu> cfy: 自己寫，世上唯一，應該就 OK 了
<cfy> Kandu: 也安全阿。。。。
<redmorning> cfy: octave是什么？
<pocoyo> wowoto: 我?
<wowoto> soiamso, 话说你知道有虾米密码生成器可以生成10位的？
<wowoto> pocoyo, zdc~
<cfy> Kandu: 其实没必要吧。如果有特别的情况要破解你的密码。还是可以的。
<iGnome> cfy: 你折腾啥。
<cfy> Kandu: 我其实只是防止一般的。
<cfy> iGnome: 加密我的密码列表。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不折騰這個
<cfy> redmorning: 一个软件，数学软件，类似matlab,perl也有模块。
<wowoto> soiamso, 在win下下载的密码生成器 最高到8位的
<iGnome> cfy: 我给你的，你看了没
<Kandu> cfy: 我對加解密完全沒了解的
<cfy> Kandu: iGnome 算咯。不折腾。
<wowoto> soiamso, 没找到10位的
<iVIM2> cfy: 哦，Perl的模块也有那么强大？
<cfy> iGnome: 你那个是软件阿。
<cfy> iGnome: 那我不如用gpg
<iGnome> cfy: 看来你没深入的看
<cfy> iVIM2: 强大什么？
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，只是google了。
<iVIM2> cfy: 如同matlab?
<cfy> iVIM2: Inline::Octave - Inline octave code into your perl
<cfy> iVIM2: 算调用octave吧。
<soiamso> wowoto: 什么是密码生成器？
<iVIM2> cfy: 哦。
<wowoto> soiamso, 生成密码文档的
<wowoto> soiamso, 好吧~
<soiamso> wowoto: win 下也有 gpg 的吧
<wowoto> gpg是什么
<wowoto> soiamso, ：D
<soiamso> wowoto: http://mdjhu.blogbus.com/logs/34657030.html
<wowoto> soiamso, thx
<wowoto> soiamso, 不是这个
<redmorning> cfy: 也就是说赋值本来没问题，我在输出的时候出错了？
<happyaron> wowoto: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/cdnproxy/cdnproxy27.gz
<soiamso> wowoto: 你要的不是内容加密吗？ 对称，非对称都可以的
<wowoto> soiamso, 我要的是 自动生成N多类似于1949100101 这类密码的
<cfy> redmorning: 你有refernece了嘛。
<wowoto> happyaron, thx ：D
<soiamso> wowoto: 就是密码生成器？
<soiamso> wowoto: 自己写一个更快吧
<cfy> redmorning: 直接复制。reference还是原来的，所以要dclone下
<wowoto> soiamso, 我显然不会的
<cfy> wowoto: 这是啥？
<wowoto> soiamso, 只要数字类型的
<wowoto> cfy, 虾米？
<soiamso> wowoto: 什么都是 1010
<cfy> iGnome: 没找到官网。。。我只要一个文件阿。
<cfy> iGnome: 而且最好哪里都有,vim那个就不错。虽然脆弱了。
<cfy> wowoto: 生成密码？
<pocoyo> cfy: 真高級.
<cfy> pocoyo: .，帐号密码太多了。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 然後呢?
<soiamso> cfy: 你要的是密码管理器吧？
<happyaron> wowoto: 试试能用不。
<cfy> pocoyo: 记录在文件里了。。。。
<wowoto> happyaron, 一串乱码
<soiamso>  cfy seahorse 管理？
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。简单好用俄帝。
<happyaron> wowoto: 下载下来。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 再把文件給加密?
<cfy> soiamso: cli下的。
<soiamso> cfy: win 下有 comodo 的
<happyaron> wowoto: 然后解压
<cfy> soiamso: pocoyo 哪里都能用的。nn,路由，ipod touch
<happyaron> wowoto: python cdnproxy27
<iGnome> cfy: 单个文件加密，你不烦躁
<happyaron> wowoto: 看效果
<cfy> 看来只有gpg和vim了。
<soiamso> cfy: seahorse 也有cli吧
<wowoto> happyaron, 解压之后一个未知文件
<pocoyo> cfy: nice.
<cfy> iGnome: 不烦。。。。我一般也不打开的。实在忘了，打开看下。
<happyaron> wowoto: 对，运行 python cdnproxy27
<cfy> soiamso: 算了。我再tmpfs里打开好了。
<wowoto> happyaron, 我试试
<iGnome> cfy: 再去看我给你的那吧
<soiamso> cfy: gpg 就很好了，
<cfy> 先vi一遍，再gpg一下。
<tenzu> wowoto: 得python2
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> soiamso: 关键gpg的话，编辑还得靠vim....
<wowoto> happyaron, SyntaxError: Non-UTF-8 code starting with '\xf3' in file /home/xmu/Desktop/cdnproxy27 on line 1, but no encoding declared; see http://python.org/dev/peps/pep-0263/ for details
<^k^> ⇪ title: PEP 0263 -- Defining Python Source Code Encodings
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> 谁用qt的啊..........
<cfy> iGnome: 我都找不到官网。而且是图形的。我就要加密一个文件
<soiamso> cfy: gpg --gen-key ?
<iGnome> 真蛋痛。还搞2个软件。
<wowoto> tenzu, 不知道呀 最近原来的加速XX显示找不到某个文件
<iGnome> cfy: encfs
<tenzu> wowoto: python2 cdn....
<iGnome> gpg搞死人的
<cfy> soiamso: iGnome 不知道gpg -c file加密的安全不？
<wowoto> tenzu, 哦
<wowoto> tenzu, ：D
<cfy> 也是输入密码的。
<ofan> gpg挺好
<cfy> 我觉得很容易crack吧。
<cfy> 由于不是密匙
<ofan> 我都用gpg管理密码
<soiamso> cfy: 你可以用一个很长的文件做密码
<ofan> cfy: aes-256-cbc 没得破解
<wowoto> tenzu, 为什么呢
<cfy> ofan: 那不是7z?的
<cfy> ofan: 你怎么弄的？用密匙的？
<tenzu> wowoto: 你用的arch么？
<ofan> cfy: gpg支持的加密很多啊
<cfy> soiamso: 那不是一样？别人知道了文件也就那个了？
<iGnome> 罗嗦
<ofan> cfy: 你可以选择更高强度的...
<wowoto> tenzu, 是 ，里面有python
<cfy> ofan: 你具体怎么做得？
<wowoto> tenzu, 也有python2
<wowoto> tenzu, ：D
<iGnome> 简单的fuse多好
<tenzu> wowoto: python是3.
<ofan> cfy: 做啥
<iGnome> 可以到处带着跑
<cfy> ofan: gpg，具体的
<cfy> iGnome: fuse可以到处跑？
<tenzu> wowoto: aron给你的那个是2.7编译出来的
<wowoto> tenzu, 好吧  这么复杂  超出我理解范围了  ：D
<iGnome> fs啊
<wowoto> tenzu, 对 ：D
<soiamso> cfy: 你也可以出一个与时间有关的算法，也就是动态令牌的方法，买个令牌就可以
<ofan> cfy: 我现在用gpg管理本地密码
<cfy> soiamso: .这么麻烦。。。。
<wowoto> happyaron, 可以用 谢谢
<cfy> ofan: 你是用密匙？还是-c加passphrase?
<happyaron> wowoto: :)
<tenzu> 不知道什么时候才可以不打python2
<happyaron> tenzu: 应该是没戏了
<ofan> cfy: rsa加密,用自己的密钥,密钥需要passphrase
<cfy> iGnome: 你说加密的文件系统？
<happyaron> tenzu: 用3编译个？
<tenzu> happyaron: -_-|| 用3的人少吧
<cfy> ofan: 那我暴力破解你的passphrase不就行了？
<iGnome> 目录
<wowoto> happyaron, 原来的直接拉近终端就好了 现在有没办法也那么做？
<wowoto> +x？
<happyaron> tenzu: 2.7是2.x最后一个支持版本了。
<ofan> cfy: 破解吧 2048bit的rsa  机器要够好哦
<happyaron> wowoto: 似乎是吧，我不用arch
<happyaron> 我还是2.6版的
<wowoto> happyaron, 好
<cfy> ofan: 我说你的passphrase阿，不是密匙。这个也这么难破？不会吧。
<happyaron> wowoto: 反正能用比不能用好。
<wowoto> happyaron, 那是  thx ~~ ：D
<ofan> cfy: 你怎么破20多位
<cfy> ofan: 不清楚。只要速度够快。方便的吧。
<soiamso> ofan: 你怎样记忆的？
<cfy> ofan: 即使没有捷径
<ofan> soiamso: 两三个短密码组合
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得只要vim的加密没有‘捷径’。那和gpg是一样的。
<happyaron> cfy: vim加密？
<pocoyo> cfy: vim的挺好的.
<cfy> ofan: 在这个使用层面上。
<soiamso> tenzu: 太多用python3的了
<ofan> cfy: vim本身就支持加密吧
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。是的。我要加密一个文件
<happyaron> cfy: gpg 不行？
<cfy> ofan: 是阿， 这个算法还是http://www.schneier.com/blowfish.html
<ofan> cfy: 还是用现成的吧  自己搞的没什么用
<cfy> happyaron: 我还要编辑的。而且不是网络传播的。是自己使用的。我感觉上gpg没有优势
<cfy> ofan: 不是自己搞阿。vim的加密就是这个算法。
<happyaron> o
<ofan> cfy: 那就用vim的就行了呗
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，我也觉得。
<wowoto> happyaron, The proxy server is refusing connections
<happyaron> wowoto: 你不是说能用么。。。
<wowoto> happyaron, 终端上正常运行了  firefox里面的设置和原来的一样，出现的是上面的提示
<wowoto> happyaron, ：）
<happyaron> tenzu: 你那里正常？
<tenzu> happyaron: 等我试一下
<tenzu> happyaron: 我这里没问题
<tenzu> wowoto: firefox里http proxy改了么？
<wowoto> tenzu, 改了
<tenzu> wowoto: 我这里用没问题
<wowoto> tenzu, 那你改的什么
<wowoto> tenzu, 127.0.0.1
<tenzu> wowoto: 对啊，端口8080
<wowoto> tenzu, 神奇
<Warm_HUG> 什么新梯子？
<wowoto> tenzu, 我的和你一样设置
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 以前的cdnproxy.pyc
<wowoto> tenzu, 不行
<tenzu> wowoto: 真灵异
<cfy> 谁知道怎么让vim把加密的文件内容打印到stdout?
<ofan> qt designer不是开源的???
<jiero> apt://qt4-designer
<iVIM2> Debian也能访问apt://么
<jiero> apturl有就行。
<cfy> 如何cli调用gpg加密,密码弄在参数里？
<ofan> cfy: 要生成密钥吧
<cfy> ofan: -c参数
<jiero> Clementine谁用？
<ofan> cfy: 会提示输入密码
<cfy> ofan:  gpg --batch -c --passphrase '123' Makefile
<cfy> ofan: 搞定了。
<cfy> ofan: 我现在来试试解码速度
<ofan> cfy: 就明文?
<ofan> cfy: 奥 测试~
<cfy> ofan: -c参数就可以。就是用passphrase加密。
<ofan> cfy: 参数里直接写明文密码?
<cfy> 是的。
<ofan> cfy: 那根不加密有啥区别
<cfy> ofan: 这个加密不是用密匙了。
<cfy> ofan: 不用密匙加密嘛。
<happyaron> cfy: passphrase才是加密里最薄弱的环节。
<ofan> cfy: 谁都可以看你密码
<cfy> ofan: happyaron 是的。不过如果你用密匙。我只是自用。别人到你的电脑上，也可以破解保户密匙的passphrase.
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> 保护。
<cfy> 这没办法的。
<ofan> cfy: 暴力破?
<happyaron> 都以到你电脑上了，还要啥安全。
<cfy> ofan: 是阿，如果没有捷径的话
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> happyaron: 你这么说，那我直接明文保存我的密码列表了。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 话说暴力破也基本没戏
<cfy> happyaron: 总要点小手段，挡住一般人。
<ofan> cfy: 如果我两层加密,或多层的
<cfy> 要真强力破解。。。。我也算了。。。。那么努力了。
<ofan> cfy: 你怎么判断 "破解正确"
<caleb-> 安全就是 spec 和 data 都給你了，你还是没法破解
<cfy> ofan: gpg可以的。貌似从返回值就可以。或者。知道一句肯定有的字符攒
<happyaron> cfy: 你这手段就是自己着麻烦。
<cfy> happyaron: .
<happyaron> 加密文件系统就完了
<cfy> happyaron: 还好。
<happyaron> 还这么折腾，也没法保证啥安全。
<cfy> happyaron: 是个方法。这个暴力估计会累死
<ofan> cfy: 我多加密几层,层数只有我自己知道 那就没办法了
<happyaron> cfy: 你的操作很容易出现漏洞
<cfy> ofan: 没用的。你这样只是把概率乘以了加密次数吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。是这样。
<cfy> 不过我不要绝对安全。
<caleb-> 现在是讨论加密啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 何必不加密主目录呢？
<ofan> cfy: 怎么没用
<cfy> 我只要阻挡住大部份的。
<happyaron> cfy: 那个对你还是透明的。
<happyaron> cfy: 安全性绝对不比你现在这个差。
<cfy> happyaron: 我没那么铭感信息。。。。只是你帐号和密码。。。
<caleb-> 明文密码绝对不要用
<ofan> cfy: 我加密三层,就算第一层破解了,对方以为已经破解了,但是其实还是密文
<caleb-> 好歹也要 salt + hashed password
<cfy> ofan: 那再继续破嘛。
<ofan> cfy: 问题对方不知道得到的是不是真正的密文
<ofan> s/密文/明文
<cfy> ofan: 判断下嘛。
<happyaron> 呃，你喜欢咋整就咋整 :)
<ofan> cfy: 怎么判断
<cfy> 比如我的，只要看下有没有某个网站的名字
<cfy> 或者某个密码
<cfy> 我的所有密码都存在里面。总有薄弱的。
<cfy> 比如学校网站的登录密码。
<ofan> cfy: 这就是特例了.. 说明你已经知道明文的内容了
<cfy> 这个最好搞了，搞来那个就哈。
<cfy> ofan: .
<cfy> ofan: 我们是普通人阿，。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你，花100块买个智能卡
<cfy> ofan: 我只要保正一般的人，比如我之类的。拿到我的文件。想看却看不了就成
<cfy> happyaron: .
<happyaron> cfy: 99.99%你能遇到的攻击都防御住了。
<caleb-> 智能卡坏掉不就悲催了？
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<happyaron> caleb-: 离线备份啊。
 * caleb- 不喜欢硬件加密
<ofan> cfy: 要用指纹加密,还要验视网膜.. 再搞个30位+的密码
<cfy> happyaron: 算了。我现在测试下gpg用-c的加密的安全性
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> ofan: 我的数据没那么重要。。。。
<caleb-> cfy: 到底是要加密啥东西？
<cfy> caleb-: 我说了。我的网站之类的帐户和密码的列表
<ofan> cfy: 这个不用试
<cfy> caleb-: 我说了。我的帐户和密码的列表
<cfy> ofan: 为啥？
<caleb-> cfy: 搞个 keyring 管理软件吧
<ofan> cfy: 网站密码?
<caleb-> cfy: 推荐 fpm2
<reiv`> cfy: gnupg?
<ofan> cfy: 网站密码我用lastpass.com的服务,很好用
<caleb-> cfy: fpm2 还支持 android
<cfy> caleb-: 我感觉现在vim也挺好。
<CyrusYzGTt> seahorse
<happyaron> caleb-: 他比较喜欢折腾。。。让他折腾吧。。。
<caleb-> cfy: master passphrase 不应该写在任何地方的
<ofan> 本地保存太不方便了
<caleb-> cfy: 天天输入，想忘也忘不了
<iVIM2> cfy: vim什么密码
<caleb-> 外面的网络太不安全了
 * caleb- 只在安全的地方登陆重要网站
<pocoyo> cfy: easypg 保存成 gpg的 跟 :X貌似差不多啊.
<pocoyo> cfy: Select recipents for encryption. If no one is selected, symmetric encryption will be performed.
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 。。。。En...
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道默认 对称加密怎么设置.
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ gpg --help 或者 man gpg
<iVIM2> 不对称加密安全吧？
<happyaron> calebot--: 。。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: emacs里不会设置
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ...我只会用 gedit nano vim
<cfy> pocoyo: easypg不是哪里都有阿。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 行了 你已经是高手了.
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs 23 里自带的有.
<cfy> calebot--: 很多网站不经常去
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 学无止境，我不会编程，，，，
<cfy> iVIM2_: vim加密文件
<calebot--> 现在 keylogger 可以远距 log 的
<calebot--> 在同一个咖啡店就能 log
 * happyaron 膜拜用emacs的。
<calebot--> firesheep 还可以方便偷 facebook 密码 <- 很多人都是一密码走天下
<gebjgd> 多密码走天下的路过
<happyaron> +1
 * tenzu 觉得用emacs和vim的都是大牛
<calebot--> tenzu: 用啥？
<tenzu> calebot--: leafpad
<yhzm1314> 我只会用vim 简单修改一下文件
<ofan> 平常不也就简单修改点文件
<ofan> ssh rsync 之类的能不能多线程??
<gebjgd> ofan<<< filezilla用户路过
 * jiero 没想过用vim/emacs日常处理任何事情。
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 忘了这个可以用
<CyrusYzGTt> filezilla用户隱藏
<Warm_HUG> vi多少都一定要会一点的，否则某些特殊情况你可能会抓狂的
 * pocoyo 你们都很高级.
<gebjgd> 用filezilla clonezilla freefilesync，生活可以非常简单
<gebjgd> 鼠标点点。大事搞定
<yhzm1314> linux 多数默认安装vi
<Warm_HUG> 听说console下面也能跑一码克斯？
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 能跑三码克斯
<pocoyo> 神码是码克斯?
<yhzm1314> 不懂是神马
<Warm_HUG> alvin_rxg: 一码克斯的爷爷生气了么？
<happyaron> pocoyo: emacs 一码克斯。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: ... 晕...
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 不会vi 不会emacs照样能在linux下活着
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 有人性化无比的垃圾编辑器 nano
<Warm_HUG> 当然
 * calebot-- 不会用 nano
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 上手只需要3秒钟
<calebot--> nano 太困难了
<Warm_HUG> 配置arch的时候就用的那个东东
<wzlxx> calebot--: 呵呵～
<yhzm1314> 我也觉得,nano不会用
<yhzm1314> FreeBSD 中的ee
<Warm_HUG> visudo就是调的nano
<CyrusYzGTt> ed吧
<wzlxx> ex吧
<yhzm1314> ee
<CyrusYzGTt> ee是小贱人
<wowoto> nano 太困难。。。。。
<yhzm1314> 呵呵
<yhzm1314> arch  配置时也可以选vi
<wzlxx> yhzm1314: 里面不是ex吗？
<Warm_HUG> 刚刚配arch的时候，连nano是啥都不知道
<Lightning> - -
<yhzm1314> 我也不知道
<jiero> 呃。我用Ubuntu第二天就使用nano了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> joe
<gebjgd> mc + nano
<xmu> 还是irssi好
<xmu> 至少可以接到信息
<CyrusYzGTt> screen
<wzlxx> gebjgd: mc 是什么？
<gebjgd> wzlxx<<< google
<Lightning> 这里好热闹- -
<pocoyo> xmu: erc也一样。
<Lightning> 。
<cfy> ofan: 116 wallclock secs ( 0.05 usr  0.23 sys + 112.65 cusr  1.47 csys = 114.40 CPU)
 * wzlxx 嘎嘎～
<jiero> Amarok 1.4 发布GTK+版本
<happyaron> jiero: ..
<cfy> ofan: 999次密码尝试
<zackleelv> 我终于连入
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy users 630 Dec 15 20:50 Makefile.gpg
<ofan> cfy: what
<happyaron> zackleelv: 恭喜
<zackleelv> 大家能看到
<zackleelv> 我是用的
<Kandu> cfy: 組是 user ?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<cfy> ofan: 没啥，暴力破解
<jiero> happyaron: 我是来这里广告的。从不讨论技术。
<ofan> cfy: ...
<ofan> cfy: 破解gpg的?
<zackleelv> 我是为技术
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗…
<cfy> ofan: 嗯。passphrase的。
<xmu> pocoyo: 不知道呀
<xmu> pocoyo: 蹭网的速度就是不行
<happyaron> :D
<zackleelv> irc第一次用
<ofan> cfy: 密码多长
<donglongchao> zackleelv: 欢迎。
<ofan> cfy: 用啥破解的
<cfy> ofan: 999次测试。跟密码长度也有关系？
<wowoto> pocoyo: 断了刚
<zackleelv> 怎么给wine的程序搞个快捷方式到
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1143529
<cfy> ofan: 直接调用gpg，看返回值
<pocoyo> wowoto: 没断。
<wowoto> pocoyo: xmu断了
<CyrusYzGTt> 剪不断，理还乱
<ofan> 1..1000?
<CyrusYzGTt> 是离愁
<ofan> 晕
<ofan> cfy: 这有啥意思额
<cfy> ofan: 看暴力速度阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 别是一番滋味在心头
<ofan> cfy: ...
<wowoto> pocoyo: powerpill没任何速度
<pocoyo> wowoto: 这是啥。。
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: mirrorlist 里边有几个能用的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下了一天的大雪了
<Warm_HUG> 我这里有个不用破解的，没密码，但是没兴趣用，平均每分钟断一次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 下了好几天大雪了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 你们那里才下阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也好几天了……
<xmu> pocoyo: 又断了
<xmu> pocoyo: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 习惯了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 反正有暖气
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/121410daily/daily_9.jpg
 * gebjgd 吐
 * CyrusYzGTt ee = everyone =! ee 
<cfy> ofan: 感觉和文件大小和passphrase长度没太大关系。。。
<alvin_rxg> btw. powerpill 真没速度么？
<cfy> ofan: 悲剧。
<cfy> ofan: 每秒12个密码
<cfy> ofan: 哦。直接暴力是无法试出我的密码了
<ofan> cfy: - -
<cfy> 不过不知道怎么尝试vim
<cfy> 谁会vim的？
<cfy> 谁用vim的？
<gebjgd> cfy<<< 上cuda
<zackleelv> 还有人在
<Lightning> 这里比别的地方热闹多了
<cfy> gebjgd: 如何让vim把文件内容打印出来？
<cfy> gebjgd: 加密的。
<zackleelv> 我离线了
<Lightning> |-)
<gebjgd> cfy<<< 你用什么加密的
<cfy> gebjgd: vim的自带加密阿:X
<gebjgd> cf
<gebjgd> cfy<<< 没用过
<gebjgd> cfy<<< truecrypt路过
<ofan> filezilla不支持passphrase加密的密钥???
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 支持
<happyaron> ofan: 我都用很久了
<ofan> 发现filezilla检测不到ssh-agent
<happyaron> ofan: 没问题的
<ofan> happyaron: 那为何我启动了ssh-agent 选项里没我的密钥
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> mencoder对付mkv不给力。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 选择id_rsa显示格式不被支持 "加密的密钥文件也不被 FileZilla 支持。
<happyaron> ofan: 你悲剧
<zackleelv> 我刚才掉出去
<zackleelv> 这个irc还不熟r
<ofan> happyaron: 为啥~
<adam8157> cfy: :hardcopy
<happyaron> ofan: 我用很久了
<zackleelv> 直接不会
<zackleelv> 怎么回
<cfy> adam8157: ?给个例子？
<ofan> 悲剧~
<zackleelv> 能收到我发的消
<adam8157> cfy: 神码例子? 就这个命令啊, :h ha 看说明...
<happyaron> zackleelv: 能
<CyrusYzGTt> zackleelv§ timeout 3333333ms
<cfy> adam8157: 非交互的
<zackleelv> 怎么我一会就掉出
<zackleelv> 发不了消
<zackleelv> timeout?
<adam8157> cfy: 恩, 但是默认输出ps文件, 然后再打印呗, 我只在办公室win下gvim打过...
<zackleelv> 你们在讨论什
<adam8157> cfy: :ha >foo.ps
<zackleelv> 难道
<zackleelv> 不好
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<zackleelv> 又完
<ofan> 有用keychain的么?
<Kandu> zackleelv: 你用的客戶端有問題吧。好像很多字串都丟掉了。
<FrankLv> 问个CLI软件名字，类似mc,有个功能是统计目录大小。或者mc可以设置显示目录大小么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -l && ls -a
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -l
<cfy> FrankLv: ncdu
<wzlxx> ls -l 显示中的除了权限位那些之后的第一位上的那个数字代表嘛意思？
<FrankLv> cfy: Thanks
<Kandu> wzlxx: 硬連結數量
<wzlxx> Kandu: 如果ls -ld 一个文件夹呢？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 同樣的
<Kandu> wzlxx: 創建了一個目錄，首先有一個 . 目錄項硬連結，然後上層目錄對其有個硬連結。於是有最起碼的兩個硬連結。你再在裡面創建一個目錄，那個目錄的 .. 目錄項就又增加了硬連結。
<Kandu> wzlxx: 所以文件夾的硬連結數量=它的子目錄的數量+2
<wzlxx> Kandu: 加本身和父目录是吧？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 嗯，是  . 和 ../目錄名 這兩個是最起碼的
<flh> ls
<flh> hi
<Kandu> wzlxx: 創建普通文件不會增加硬連結數目了，因為普通文件里沒有 .. 來指向那個目錄  :)
<^k^> flh, 好  22:23 
<wzlxx> Kandu: 嗯，明白了，谢谢…
<wzlxx> Kandu: 您先忙，以后还多向您请教…
<Kandu> wzlxx: :D  我向來是半瓶晃蕩
 * MeaCulpa 空瓶子叮当响
<ofan> 破瓶子路过..
<nigojuju> ofan: 请教你个问题
<ofan> nigojuju: ?
<nigojuju> ofan: windows虚拟机换了配置怎么就蓝屏？
<nigojuju> ofan: 而我那个几个Linux虚拟机就没事
<ofan> nigojuju: 改了虚拟机的设置?
<pocoyo> 没底的瓶子路过
<nigojuju> ofan: 把virtual box ose卸载了
<nigojuju> ofan: 换了官方版
<nigojuju> ofan: xp直接蓝屏了
<ofan> nigojuju: win比较烂,硬件信息稍有不同就挂了
<nigojuju> ofan: win7说我更改了硬件，在自己修复，可是修复好几次都不成功
<nigojuju> ofan: 我觉得还是ubuntu,arch这些聪明啊，哈哈
<nigojuju> ofan: 要是不好解决的话我就重新安装一次
<ofan> nigojuju: 要是跟原来配置一样也不行 那就只能重装了
<nigojuju> ofan: 我主机硬件都没变。虚拟机设置除了内存基本都是默认的，它还蓝屏，算了，重装算了，也就十几分钟的事情
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 用linux不就完了
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 就没这问题了
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 我nokia手机同步备份还要用windows
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 扔了。买个新的
<nigojuju> gebjgd: 哥有钱就不用nokia了
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 你看我用250元索爱手机的人从来不同步
<gebjgd> nigojuju<<< 你还是有钱
<nigojuju> gebjgd: .......
<Kandu> nigojuju: 他那是 250 歐元
<nigojuju> Kandu: orz
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 放屁
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 25欧元
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 还有发票呢
<gebjgd> Kandu<<< 索爱k200i
<Kandu> gebjgd: 連屁都不讓人放，你太殘忍了
<ofan> arch的gpg竟然没有man文档
<gebjgd> ofan<<< 自己上gpg官网看不就是了
<ofan> e
<ofan> gebjgd: 额搞错了 是gpg2的 ..
<flh> wf
 * Kandu Zzz good N8
<Danny_CN> 什么时候这里会有讲座？
<Danny_CN> 等来很多天，都没发现有讲座
<Danny_CN> 都没人说话阿
<Danny_CN> 都睡着了吧
<basncy> 有办法不用flash播放新浪 音乐吗？flash好卡
<xiaoy> basncy, 你给我一下你想要听的音乐的连接。。。我看一下可不可以不用FLASH ：）
<basncy> xiaoy, http://music.sina.com.cn/yueku/i/2276247.html  歌名旁边有个播放的按钮
<basncy> xiaoy, 先下了。。。断电咯。
<xiaoy> basncy, 什么时候回来？
<roylez_> happyaron: 人这么少？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我的领导也是湖北佬，也叫Roy
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这厮让我离职前一天晚上飞回来
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你改名字吧~~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: no way...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我又在用蹭的网了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 叫Soy吧，豆豆，多好听
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 似乎什么软件升了级，airmon start wlan0 就会死机，而且log没有东西可以看，不能破新的了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我年前很可能要被黄
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 被黄？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 离职手续一旦有问题我就完了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不让我回来啊，离职手续在周五，周四玩叫我回来
<roylez_> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 以后我有仇人，就推荐给现在的grp
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .....
<MeaCulpa> 我简历直接发给招人的mm, 面试题答案我会附送
<kylewu> 招人的mm啥样子？
<MeaCulpa> kylewu: 吃豆棒冰吃过么
<MeaCulpa> 冰箱停电一晚上，第二天又好了，你去买个那样的赤豆棒冰
<MeaCulpa> 那个脸蛋，就是那样了
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<kylewu> MeaCulpa: 很有味道的脸蛋子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 写吐了血了
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 她的读书笔记论文
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 看的我头疼
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 她的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 达达主义
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 桥社
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 高更
<alvin_rxg1> 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 我操
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 不行了
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 傻逼叫兽给的傻逼文章
<alvin_rxg1> ?_?
<alvin_rxg1> 主语不明确
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 傻逼叫兽给了傻逼文章
<alvin_rxg1> 主语不明确
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 傻逼叫兽给她一篇傻逼文章
<alvin_rxg1> 主语不明确---
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1<<< 傻逼般的叫兽 给她 一篇傻逼文章
<cece> 夜用！
<happyaron> roylez: 睡了，可下把表填差不多了。
<^k^>  05:16
<^k^>  05:38
<^k^>  05:55
<zackleelv> 我又来
<zackleelv> 测试一下一会儿会不会
<zackleelv> irc上没人在？
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-16
<NINJAKING> good morning
<Kandu> 早
<conan> 有人吗？
<^k^> conan, ....  09:21 
<conan> 我新手来的..
<conan> 请教一些问题行吗？
<[Pwnna]> ?
<missing> conan: 啥问题?
<conan>  我是从我win7系统硬盘安装的linux系统，开机选win7系统开机，发现少了一个硬盘分区
<conan> 怎么找出来？
<conan> 就是win里面F盘不见了
<wzssyqa> conan: 怎么装的？wubi？
<conan> 恩
<missing> 不是吧?wubi安装什么会不见分区呢?
<conan> 那个分区的时候，我没有手动选择，是自己选的
<missing> conan: 这个不知道你是不是wubi安装了,wubbi什么也不会不见分区的
<conan>  记不清了，我记得是7步安装的，
<conan> 我在win里面磁盘管理看见多了好几个分区，不过不能操作，
<conan> 也没有名字
<missing> conan: 那就不是wubi啦,你的f盘给格式化装ubuntu啦
<conan> 阿
<conan> 那我里面的东西都没有了吗
<missing> conan: 有啥重要A片没?
<conan> 没....
<missing> 应该是没有了,不过你可以试试一些恢复工具
<roylez> http://cnbeta.com/articles/129833.htm
<conan> 我哭哇....
<wzssyqa> roylez: 这个东西肯定存在的
<Kandu> conan: 恢復不了的。你膽子實在是太大了 0_o
<conan> 我第一次安装阿....
<missing> conan: 有啥重要东西没?
<conan> 也没有用虚拟机现试试.
<conan> 肯定有，不过一时半会想不起来
<missing> 想不起来那就不是什么重要东西啦
<conan> 有冰封王座3....
<conan> 还有很多软件
<missing> 晕...游戏下载就是啦
<Kandu> 0_o
<missing> 软件也是
<conan> 那算啦
<conan> 那这个分区以后就只能给理你克斯用了吗？
<LKoi_Z> conan: WINDOWS下可以识别linux的格式的，但是很麻烦
<Kandu> conan: 先花半小時學下磁盤分區就沒問題了
<missing> conan: 你可以在win的磁盘管理器那里格式化回win格式
<conan> 我试过了，操作不了
<conan> 算啦，反正硬盘很大
<conan> 正好帮我清理下
<LKoi_Z> conan: 习惯linux以后感觉windows就是一游戏平台
<missing> 不可能,不过最好先多看看
<conan> 恩恩，待会我就去搞搞，大不了全部重装
<missing> conan: 先看看什么分区
<conan> f盘的
<conan> fat32
<missing> conan: 我是说如何分区,win linux的都了解一下
<conan> 哦哦....
<conan> 分区不是在装系统的时候分吗？
<missing> 不用急着用linux的,又不是用了有钱发
<missing> conan: 是啊,你安装的时候有七个步骤里面就有分区的步骤啊
<conan> 我记得镜像里面都有这东西
<missing> conan: 你还是先去ubuntu中文论坛的系统安装版块多看看先吧
<conan> 恩
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  09:49 
<conan> <conan>
<flh> 你那里下雪了吗？
<missing> 没
<flh> missing: 你哪里的？
<missing> 广东
<missing> 不过冷得要死
<flh> 我浙江的，
<missing> 浙江不是下大雪吗?
<ofan> mlgbd的升级了一下,fglrx又挂了...
<flh> 五公分吧
<conan> 我们这干了好久了
<conan> 有3月没见雨了
<conan> 前天下里点小雪..
<Kandu> flh: 剛在走廊上量了下，有10厘米厚了
<conan> 你那里有水阿
<conan> 我们这干冷
<missing> conan: 你那里的?
<Kandu> flh: 你是浙南或者城市里吧
<conan> 我是安徽的
<pocoyo> 安徽黄山。
<conan> 哇，老乡吗
<pocoyo> 相当有名
<conan> 恩恩
<wzlxx> Kandu: pocoyo :好～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没啥好的。
<soiamso> pocoyo: 黄山市吧
<metbsd> 黄山就是个破地方
<void1> 门票死贵
<pocoyo> void1: how much
<metbsd> 现在哪个景区不宰人
<void1> 天朝特有
<void1> 自然风景，怎么能收门票...
<metbsd> 其他国家不是一样
<pocoyo> void1: 龙门现在半价50还凑合。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 现在emacs不是%b可以标题显示文件路径了吗？
<wzlxx> %f
<void1> pocoyo: 官方正门报价不是230嘛
<void1> metbsd: 至少日本就不是
<pocoyo> void1: 怎么可能。才去的 120现在。现在申遗10周年？物价100.
<soiamso> metbsd: 其他国家国家公园类基本不收费，可能就人口密集地区收费
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我没有显示路径只是显示缓冲区名。
<pocoyo> void1: 洛阳水席啊 嗯嗯 相当赞。
<void1> .3月1日至11月30日230元；12月1日至次年2月28日150元
<void1> 洛阳水系是什么
<pocoyo> void1: 吃
<ofan> 有用a卡的没,fglrx模块是必须要放进initrd里的么?
<noahbentusi> 我是直接从官网上 下的驱动安装包. 直接运行安装, 没有做别的事情.
<noahbentusi> ati的
<pocoyo> ofan: A xpress 200M 开源驱动。全支持 :D
<ofan> 开源的电源管理不好,风扇呼呼得
<ofan> 官方的安装包 装了会挂掉
<pocoyo> ofan: 俺的卡官方已经不支持了。
<ofan> pocoyo: 悲剧~~
<soiamso> pocoyo:  我记得在 thinkpad 下那个显卡的驱动，垃圾
<soiamso> pocoyo: win 下
<noahbentusi> 我是thinkpad R400. 一直还好.
<pocoyo> soiamso: 我这个还好。 一般的游戏还是可以玩玩
<pocoyo> R400 口碑挺好
<noahbentusi> 只是 每次内核更新, 都要重装一遍 驱动.
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 那别更新。过一年一更。
<soiamso> pocoyo: r500 是蜗牛派
<ofan> 现在的问题是只更新内核驱动不行,必须要mkinitcpio重建一遍
<ofan> 这是咋回事??
<pocoyo> ofan: 坏了刚才更新 新立得 死机了 还没看 赶紧看看去。
<soiamso> ofan: ubuntu ?
<ofan> 额~
<ofan> soiamso: arch,记得ubuntu也是这样
<noahbentusi> pocoyo, 手贱唄. 每次ubuntu提示更新的时候, 就忍不住点 确定.
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 我也是 不过可以点锁定 不让他显示 :D
<tenzu> 锁定神马的最讨厌了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 刚才升级居然死机。。。 吓得我以为硬盘又有坏道了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: debian？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 嗯。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 为啥升级会死机？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我咋知道 没有征兆 硬盘灯也不亮 键盘鼠标没反应 我硬启了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: vbox里的arch表示毫无鸭梨
<soiamso> ofan: 显卡风扇？
<soiamso> pocoyo: 内存不足，加上swap 都不过 1G的话可能会挂掉
<pocoyo> soiamso: 1.3G的内存 firefox 打开一网页 erc 这还不够用 swap 还有512M :D
<noahbentusi> 人肉搜索 的英文是什么?
<pocoyo> soiamso: 也许你说得有道理 我的swap 一直设置得比较小。
<ofan> soiamso: 笔记本的,就一个风扇
<soiamso> ofan: 要另外加笔记本频率控制程序的，你加了吗？
<soiamso> ofan: 不记得叫 power什么
<ofan> noahbentusi: meat search
<soiamso> ofan: arch  当然 默认是没有这东西的
<ofan> soiamso: 恩 加了,主要是开源驱动的电源管理不好,显卡就比较热,所以只能用闭源的
<soiamso> ofan: 那个软件显卡好像是不能控制的，不过apu 来了就都能控制了。
<ofan> soiamso: apu是啥
<soiamso> ofan: 二十多年前内存发展跟不上的时候 出现的 cpu + gpu 的形式
<Kandu> ofan: arch 內核配置默認的是 performance
<ofan> soiamso: 额 20多年前.. 比较老了
<ofan> Kandu: ? 显卡的?
<Kandu> ofan: cpu的
<soiamso> ofan: 现在又跟不上了，所以又出来了‘
<ofan> Kandu: 奥 cpu的我都调好了,用cpufreq
<Kandu> ofan: 奇怪它怎麼不默認 ondemand
<ofan> +lm_laptop
<soiamso> ofan: 每当主存的内存速度跟显卡内存的速度接近的时候都会有apu出现
<ofan> soiamso: 应该说是总线跟不上了吧,内存的数据总要经过cpu
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129838.htm
<soiamso> ofan: 现在闭源不挂？
<ofan> soiamso: 恩? 啥不挂
<ofan> 现在驱动搞好了
<iIlL10oO> http://www.javaeye.com/news/19019-gmail-vim-pattern
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vmail，Gmail 的vim界面 - Ruby编程 - JavaEye新闻
<jyf1987> ruby的
<jyf1987> soiamso: 跟内存没关系吧 主要是计算
<iIlL10oO> 还是 ruby1.8 稳定
<ofan> 不想装ruby
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129814.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我们应该改变Linux的24件事_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<jyf1987> pulseaudio也不是好东西
<jyf1987> 那天用 powertop测过 这个很耗电
<jyf1987> 这里应该也有用ruby的吧
<metbsd> 在Win下非常简单的操作到Linux下面变得无比困难。Windows图形化的组策略、计算机配置、安全模板、甚至是注册表编辑器都很得简单，但Linux到了非敲命令不可
<jyf1987> win下有几个普通用户去操作注册表？？额
<jyf1987> 只有我这种好人才要常年去给人改注册表 nnd
<soiamso> metbsd: 不都是 ldap 搞定吗？
<metbsd> 我就觉得linux不研究用户心理，不考虑用户体验，版本更新快得吓人，新增特性多得吓人却使得工作效率低下，你们觉得呢
<soiamso> metbsd: 跟linux 对都没有关系
<jyf1987> 关键是有许多用户的心理是互相抵触的 你要支持哪一边？
<jyf1987> 比如这个要默认用 gnome 那个要默认用 kde
<metbsd> 大部分linux当桌面的都是拿来炫耀的感觉
<jyf1987> 那是 我们这儿都是装桌面为了装逼的 没有人拿来工作
<metbsd> 装linux无非两个目的，第一，好奇；第二，3D桌面。体验完了就卸了。
<metbsd> 不过linux的邮件服务器还可以
<jyf1987> 对 等我体验了3d桌面以后就卸了
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 继续说还可以的地方
<metbsd> 我之前就搞过给公司搞过几个
<soiamso> jyf1987: 装什么桌面都是用 eclipse vim emacs git 类跟什么桌面都没有关系吧
<jyf1987> soiamso: 用得不爽么 我就用 ion 呵呵
<soiamso> jyf1987: 特效有个放大镜，我就只用全屏放大镜
<Barden> 太夸张了吧，我公司跟家里都是linux单系统
<jyf1987> soiamso: 总有一根稻草压死你的桌面
<jyf1987> Barden: 跟哥一样
<jyf1987> 不过我家里还有台win机器
<soiamso> Barden: 都是虚拟的win
<jyf1987> 众口难调 没什么好说的 那个文章给出的解决策略就是学win
<jyf1987> 没啥新意
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 但是也linux桌面也的确有些折腾
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 简单的软件一堆，比如音乐播放器，一堆堆的
<ofan> 这问题应该都是gnome,kde一类要解决的
<wzssyqa> 但是，稍微有点难度的软件就很缺了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 但是总有人喜欢用的 不然他怎么会存续下去
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你要说音乐播放软件  ubuntu自带那几个真是郁闷了我
<jyf1987> 老是格式不支持 要去搜插件
<ofan> 要用闭源的东西吧
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那个不是什么问题啊，会提示你的啊
<jyf1987> 而且 那个什么播放器也不支持拖放
<jyf1987> 然后播放音乐的时候也不知道自动关闭屏幕 我讨厌那个效果 关闭了以后 窗口还是那么大
<ofan> linux的开发还是松散的,要搞的跟win/mac一样集中式 估计就没这些问题了
<jyf1987> 以前还有个什么播放器 好像是听电台的 用那个播放 半天也没响应
<jyf1987> 我觉得应该开个 ubuntu angryer 版块 专门让人发泄的 这样可以提取改进意见 哼哼
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 论坛上有啊，牢骚抱怨版
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 哦 是么 看来我不怎么关注那个
<jyf1987> 论坛能不能考虑架个 xmpp server?
<ofan> 用gae就行
<jyf1987> 我考虑做个客户端 让人一能上网就连进去 这样有什么问题好及时问 及时回答
<ofan> xmpp流量给的很大
<jyf1987> 黏住用户
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 为啥要架那玩意？
<jyf1987> en xmpp流量是大 设计上比较2
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那样做客户端就行了，为啥要做服务器？
<jyf1987> 用xml的必须死亡
<ofan> 我说gae给的xmpp流量很大
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 难道用 jaim.at
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 那个扛不住的
<ofan> jyf1987: 多搞几个
<ofan> jyf1987: 现在gtalk群很多都用gae搭
<jyf1987> ofan: 是么 你举个例子？
<jyf1987> 邮件列表用 gae倒是不错 可以有更多的控制选择
<ofan> jyf1987: ubuntu的gtal群啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 延迟肯定很大
<ofan> 没有
<jyf1987> gae的那个xmpp适合做机器人 做群不好
<ofan> 很小
<jyf1987> 那是人烧
<jyf1987> 人少
<ofan> 不少了
<ofan> 500+了
<jyf1987> 但是说话的你
<ofan> 别忘了 离线的也会收到消息
<metbsd> 其实大部分用电脑的都是普通的、不懂电脑的用户
<metbsd> linux却总认为用户都是计算机专业，这个挺逗的
<jyf1987> ofan: 总之不怎么好
<ofan> jyf1987: 偏见
<jyf1987> ofan: 我常年用gae 额
<ofan> 自己搞的也不一定好
<ofan> 而且要花钱
<jyf1987> 自己搞要整 s2s支持才爽
<jyf1987> 什么都不花钱 谁来建设
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 有啥不满意的地方说么，直接朝整个喷，容易被鄙视
<ofan> 我觉得gae挺好
<ofan> 只要不被墙
<jyf1987> 无所谓 被墙才证明确实诚信 呵呵
<soiamso> metbsd: 证券公司的交易终端也是爷爷奶奶都能用的
<jyf1987> 我都已经打算把blog搬到gae了
<jyf1987> soiamso: 好像你经常搞这个东西
<soiamso> jyf1987: 最近有些地区，上不了，不过又通了
<jyf1987> soiamso: 无所谓 推送到rss里 让reader去代理
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我不搞这个的，我小炒而已
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你自己翻过去？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那现在有提供api的客户端么 我想试试自动化炒股
<jyf1987> soiamso: 是阿 这个简单 xmpp还能用
<ofan> 我估计ktv里的电唱机都用的linux
<jyf1987> soiamso: 我写一个放到临时地址上 然后发个命令给bot来取
<soiamso> jyf1987: 发给你的客户端就可以的，广发的，只是买卖的api 没有开发，在level 1 交易行情上。当时这个level 1 我看过nasdaq 的wikipedia 好像不是这个意思
<soiamso> jyf1987: 不是开发是没有开放
<jyf1987> soiamso: 要的无非就是 数据hook 和 买卖操作阿
<jyf1987> 逢低买 逢高卖什么的  用程序来阻止我的不理性操作
<soiamso> jyf1987: 数据是有的，就是买卖没有
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那没用
<metbsd> ofan, 你为什么这么估计呢
<soiamso> jyf1987: 应该 level 3 才有，一般也只是卖到 level 2 而且没有自动交易
<jyf1987> soiamso: level 1-3怎么界定？ 交易量么
<jyf1987> 还是保证金？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 数据量吧
<jyf1987> 数据量什么意思
<soiamso> jyf1987: 但是应该是按 quote 的人来定的，机构应该是在 level 2
<soiamso> jyf1987: 就是数据的曝光量
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那如何成为level3的 额
<soiamso> jyf1987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASDAQ
<jyf1987> 实在不行就研究操作客户端吧
<ofan> metbsd: 因为曾经见过
<jyf1987> 我想 真的可以这么玩的话  要考虑托管到云运算中心去  好及时跟进数据 和应付大流量
<soiamso> jyf1987: 可以买软件就可以，年费 1200 好像
<jyf1987> soiamso: 不要 我自己是程序猿 我的需求多样性不是普通软件可以解决的
<soiamso> jyf1987: nasdaq  level 2 已经是 券商了
<jyf1987> 除非那软件还提供 脚本支持
<soiamso> jyf1987: 本来level 1 就有分析脚本
<jyf1987> soiamso: 我要自己写 还要能跟我的外部程序通讯 比如我还准备写个爬虫监控 google tend
<soiamso> jyf1987: 随便一个通达信的系统都有
<ofan> - -
<jyf1987> soiamso: 是么 那好好研究下 有免费试用版看看不
<soiamso> jyf1987: 里面也有专家系统历史数据测试
<jyf1987> 额 我不听专家的
<jyf1987> 专家要是真那么准 何必来给人做咨询  自己早做老板了
<soiamso> jyf1987: 国内基本所有行情系统都有这个，只是不能设置买卖公式，就差这个api没有开放
<soiamso> jyf1987: 专家系统，是你公式构建的系统
<soiamso> jyf1987: 谁说是其他专家了，是一个用来模拟你公司历史盈亏能力的
<soiamso> jyf1987: http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=&q=%E9%80%9A%E8%BE%BE%E4%BF%A1+%E8%87%AA%E5%8A%A8+%E4%BA%A4%E6%98%93&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3GGLL_zh-CNCN409CN409&ie=UTF-8
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129815.htm AMD HD6970/6950 延期上市的雷人原因
<ofan> 太雷了~~
<soiamso> jyf1987: http://hi.baidu.com/yeyingxian/blog/item/64ff89169c3dd55af2de32d3.html
<soiamso> jyf1987: 这个就是操作软件了吧
<ofan> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129244045916861&w=2 OpenBSD后门事件的澄清
<ofan> jyf1987: http://maycontaintracesofbolts.blogspot.com/2010/12/openbsd-ipsec-backdoor-allegations.html 那后门找出来了么,悬赏300美元呢..
<makao007> 有没有关于云计算的irc channel?
<jyf1987> ofan: 就为了300美元看代码？ 额 费用太低了
<ofan> jyf1987: 额...
<zuoshouG> 能推荐个电子书制作软件不.自由软件
<missing> 啥格式?
<jiero> 问题：啥是电子书？
<zuoshouG> missing txt的或者加点点图片的,没有声音之类的
<jiero> falsh的没。
<jiero> *flash
<missing> zuoshouG: pdf可以吗?
<jiero> OpenOffice.org Drawing.自带的那个，可以带声音和视频。
<zuoshouG> 我的想法是这样的,在一个界面里,有链接,点击后直接打开这个链接东西和更深入的字连接,看完后可以直接回来的
<flh> ls
<zuoshouG> pdf可以不,我主要是在freemind上使用过
<zuoshouG> jiero 不熟悉,我看看
<wzlxx> apt包管理比pacman优秀？
<iFvwm> pdf啥都可以。本来就是工业标准
<zuoshouG> iFvwm, 哦,pdf有啥软件,推荐个.打算长期用搞个:)
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 千万不要这么说，否则，。。。
<iFvwm> 各种软件都支持输出成pdf
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 呃？呵呵
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 这里是挂着ubuntu名的arch聊天室
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗，我也用arch，嘎嘎
<jiero> 对俄。arch用户数量早就超过ubuntu了。
<jiero> 这里用ubuntu的屈指可数。
<iFvwm> jiero: 你做梦作出来的？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那得看统计口径了
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 看了下感觉apt很好啊…
<wzssyqa> jiero: 如果只统计你自己，应该是的
<jiero> 对俄。我就看不到有人讨论ubuntu～
<zuoshouG> iFvwm, 哦,通过openoffice之类的输出就可以了?
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 比pacman严格很多
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 嗯，看了…
<iFvwm> zuoshouG: 当然可以。office类的，设置链接等方便
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 所以适合stable这种
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 对于滚动发行可能会有点痛苦
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 嗯，不过滚动升级也是一个很好的优点啊…我就喜欢这个…
<zuoshouG> iFvwm 恩,谢谢,深入使用,呵呵
<iFvwm> 滚动的，迟早滚死的呢。还优点
<jiero> zuoshouG: 你也可以使用inkscape。
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 我的arch都滚了一年了还没有死呢，哈哈…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 但是没有版本，总是不堪大用的
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 你一年不滚，再试试滚一次看
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 如果滚死了我立马换成debian
<iFvwm> 天天滚，才可以不死
<zuoshouG> jiero 恩,也试试,谢谢
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 那好，现在开始，不滚，等一年
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 晕…一年啊…
<iFvwm> 估计半年也够
<Kandu> ubuntu 的版本升級死更多人吧？
<iFvwm> 天天升级，不烦躁啊？
<iFvwm> Kandu: 你找 palomino|working 问
<iFvwm> 我说的不算
<Kandu> 得有統計數字才好討論
<iFvwm> 我从610开始到现在
<wzlxx> iFvwm: debian如何？debian的版本升级呢？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 一直保持testing
<iFvwm> 大便有stable的啊
<wzlxx> 等我系统坏了立马换debian testting
<iFvwm> 完全不升级的，可以去openbsd
<onshoestring> ee 601现在停止支持了吧
<iFvwm> LTS似乎都只有2年支持
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 刚用arch的时候就是别人给我说简单我才用的…
<iFvwm> 其他的，一年
<wzlxx> 配置容易…
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 是简单。规则简单。适合老机器
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 其实，适合的才是重要的
<nsdy> mysql 5.5.8 正式版发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/mysql-5-5-8/
<iFvwm> 适合你的，你就用
<iFvwm> 新机器，没必要了
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 管他怎么设计呢，只要不让我重装的系统就是好系统…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 比如，你不在乎天天升级就可以了
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 那是当然
<nsdy> 系统垃圾清理工具 BleachBit 0.8.3 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/bleachbit-0-8-3/
<iFvwm> 我就不喜欢升级。
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 据说U升级的时候容易死掉…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 但是，比如dell预装，arch就不行了，半年多之后卖出去，得重装了。。。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 用久了哪个都适合。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 包管理啊…我看中这个…
<roylez> iFvwm: 你居然推荐openbsd？
<roylez> iFvwm: 你大大的坏阿
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 跨版本的，基本是显卡驱动会出问题。从910开始，没这事情了。如果你选择LTS跨版本，那也不会出问题
<wzssyqa> roylez: 不就一个后门么
<iFvwm> roylez: 你喜欢的啊。
<iFvwm> 老掉牙的系统， roylez 都喜欢折腾的
<roylez> iFvwm: 笔记本上的arch，昨天也发现问题了，还是debian好...
<iFvwm> :D
<wzssyqa> roylez: 哪个系统也免不了的
<iFvwm> 总有包不严谨的。 roylez
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 过段还是大便吧…
<roylez> iFvwm: 想要用aircrack破个无线，开了monitor模式就死机.....log里什么都没有
<roylez> wzssyqa: 从我用Linux以来，debian的麻烦最少
<iFvwm> roylez: 你现在不是有钱嘛。还搞这？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 那是自然了大便么
<iFvwm> 不最新，去大便嘛
<iFvwm> 追新
<roylez> iFvwm: 没，从来都是穷
<roylez> iFvwm: 想死了哦
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 追新其实，还是ubuntu+1最爽
<wzlxx> roylez: 哈哈…大便的可以只安装基本系统不？
<iFvwm> roylez: 人穷志短？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 当然可以了
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 额。这我不干的。
<iFvwm> roylez: 你不是买蚕食被子。。。这么有钱的啊
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 每天去见那些打包者犯各种低级错误，挺好玩的
<iFvwm> 蚕丝
<wzssyqa> roylez: 蚕丝被。。。。。
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 那就好，能只安装基本系统，能有个好的包管理，软件不是太旧，升级系统不死，我就喜欢…
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: ub的打包，也蛮复杂的。我不会。
<iFvwm> 有钱的 roylez
<iFvwm> 奢侈的生活
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 其实也不算太复杂的了，哈哈
<iFvwm> 还偷网
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 你是熟悉了以后，才这样说
<jiero> 询问：
<jiero> 有谁是Ubuntu QT专家？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 啥是ubuntu qt？
<iFvwm> 不专的可以不
<jiero> jiero: we cannot adjust Scribus to the fracked-up Qt versions of Ubuntu. We support all major platforms, including Linux/BSD/UNIX, Windows, Mac OS X, and even OS/2. If Canonical wants a working Scribus on their platform they should either decide not to break Qt or fork Scribus
<jiero>  - tackat has joined the room
<jiero> actually, I don't know much about this...
<jiero> ok, I will try a PPA version of qt4.
<iFvwm> 都问专家了。还这里混。
<jiero> that won't help
<jiero> you mean I should either file bug to ubuntu and wait; or compile qt myself?
<iFvwm> 看不懂英文的。还flood
<jiero> I'm not even sure that the Ubuntu modifications are the culprit, but as experience tells, they are
<jiero> jiero: use another distro, Debian, Fedora or OpenSUSE
<jiero> christoph_s:
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> jiero:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzlxx> +q 了，嘎嘎
<iFvwm> roylez:  奇迹 http://imagebin.org/128119
<wzlxx> 如果在arch上面用上了apt包管理？？？？？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 就会变成debian
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: lol
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 怎么变？
<iFvwm> 再加上换源。直接变成1104
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 你升级了，他就变了喽
<jyf1987> ubuntu每次升级我都重装 额
<jyf1987> 用那个更新太慢了 nnd
<jyf1987> 还不如重装快
<iFvwm> 再来一个dist-upgrade
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 有道理。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: .
<onshoestring> 对在线升级很慢
<ofan> 没觉得
<iFvwm> 163å¿«
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: arch也是用deb包？
<ofan> 用国内源就行了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 不是啊
<wzlxx> pocoyo: Arch貌似用了很多deb包
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 可是arch里有 apt
<ofan> 升级到10.10的时候很顺利 很快
<roylez> iFvwm: 我买的是９９的特价被好不好
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 那ubuntu和debian是怎么分开的？？？？
<jiero> 问下。如果在Ubuntu下装 Fedora。如何解决启动区问题？装两个Grub？
<jyf1987> 关键是 为什么不能用ghost那种模式呢
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 也是deb系。
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 赶紧写一个教程。如何换源，直接变win7
<jyf1987> 直接把整个文件区块都复制过去
<iFvwm> roylez: 你说晚了。没人信了
<jyf1987> 而不是用通常的安装流程
<ofan> ghost太烂了
<jyf1987> 先用ghost把东西都复制过去 然后再删减不是更好么
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 啥咋分开？
<jyf1987> 我就喜欢ghost xp的那个速度
<iFvwm> jyf1987: scp就可以啊
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: arch咋成了deb系了么
<wzssyqa> 呢
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 我用apt就成debian了，那U和D是怎么分开的啊？
<ofan> 上次ghost失败了 直接悲剧
<iFvwm> 网络可以dump/restore啊
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: deb包。
<roylez> iFvwm: 死去
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> iFvwm: scp还不是文件复制
<iFvwm> 地主 roylez
<jyf1987> 我说的是 inode
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 你挂debian的源就变debian喽，挂ubuntu的源就变ubuntu喽
<iFvwm> jyf1987: dump就不是了
<iFvwm> 也是
<iFvwm> 飞快的
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗…那U换上D的源就是D了啊？
<hello1> ghost? 我靠 那个是xp下面的东东，为啥要吧xp的思想带到ubuntu里面呢
<iFvwm> 你只是要快嘛
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 对头
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 反正我要安装的时候快点
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗…
<iFvwm> 还不是，只要快而已。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 别乱挂
<ofan> 以后都用btrfs的,直接恢复快照
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 当然最好旧点的挂新点的源
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 比如u8.04 挂debian6 的源
<jyf1987> ofan: 以后是云系统了 开机从远程把内存dump到本地
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗，D都6了？
<onshoestring> 是不是挂windows源就变成windows了?
<jyf1987> 额 d6啥时候出的
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 都冻结了好几个月了
<iIlL10oO> onshoestring: windows的源还没出生
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 还在测试啊
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那个 用 hurd内核的呢 有没有跟进
<ofan> jyf1987: 以后都不用系统了...
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 还不知道呢…
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: debian6没有hurd内核
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 但是有kfreebsd
<jyf1987> ofan: 也是
<jyf1987> debian5不是都有么
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: i386 和 amd63
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: debian5只有linux啊
<wzssyqa> amd64
<ofan> China = Cheap House Is Not Available
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 不是吧
<iFvwm> 你们这些火星人，都用哑终端去吧。
<iFvwm> 没升级的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: ？
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 微軟有個 UNIX 源給 sfu 用的。不過 ubuntu 用不上就是了 :)
<iFvwm> 都远程
<wzssyqa> ofan: 这句话不对的
<ofan> wzssyqa: 啥
<wzssyqa> ofan: 对于部分人是有的，甚至免费的都有
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: D的包更多一点…A的少三；
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 你用的哪个？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 少3？我u+1
<wzlxx> U+1是嘛？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那是另外一码事
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: ubuntu测试版
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 哦…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 包不对怎么对得起大便这个名字
<wzssyqa> 不多。。。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa:  U白鼠
<jyf1987> 我还在904呢
<roylez> iFvwm: Debian, grub2, tnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 为啥不用lts？
<wzlxx> 睡觉…………………………………………如果系统坏掉就换成大便…………………了
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 懒得下载阿 再说我这工作机对py有版本需求 所以无所谓 我家里是 1004
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 9.04python 啥版本？
<jyf1987> 话说什么时候能用上 fltk程序组的桌面
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 254
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 哦
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: natty都2.7了
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 谁写的烂代码还挑版本
<jyf1987> 额 语法上有差别 没办法阿
<wzlxx> 刚用linux的时候就用的D，直接安装上什么都有了已经，用了几天，当时没有体会到D的好…
<jyf1987> 还有标准库呢 py26就带了json 25就没办法 额
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 我看 u 里很早就带py3k了 是在布局么 还是哪部分代码需要3k的 额
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 布局吧
<wzlxx>        Arch的包管理系统是其最大的优点（后面会详细介绍）；还有简单的文件系统布局，抛弃了一些传统的非必要的又占用磁盘空间的东西；简单的启动脚本，在抛弃了sysV的同时提供rc.d服务方式；Arch的安装器同样被受赞誉，清晰明了，你只需要5-10分钟就可以将基本系统安装好；Arch的社区论坛和 IRC也非常热闹，用户和开发者互动很好，都十分的积æž
<jyf1987> 我这都有 真2
<jyf1987> wzlxx: 社区搞始终很难向普通用户推广 所以 redhat和ubuntu才火阿
<jyf1987> 有个公司好点
<wzssyqa> arch那个肯定不适合大规模使用的
<wzssyqa> 没有版本
<jyf1987> 说不好 win xp不也是滚动更新么 呵呵
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 大便适合？
<jyf1987> 时不时来个补丁
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 大便也沦落了
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 还是rhel和windows吧，一支持都10几年
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗…
<wzssyqa> debian也才4、5年，u才3年
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 因为你没掏钱嘛
<iFvwm> 啥。不是win8明年就出了
<iFvwm> 这才多久
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 得后年
<iFvwm> 走马灯一样
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 你要掏钱 给你定制个 linux0.11经典版都可以 哈哈
<MaskRay> 那个 econet 漏洞在一台 ubuntu 10.04 i386 上使用失败，可能是什么原因？最后一步提示 Exploit failed to get root
<iFvwm> 骗钱
<jyf1987> xp好长事件了
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 总有不在乎钱的用户啊
<roylez> iFvwm: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<roylez> iFvwm: meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeting
<iFvwm> 所以说， vista就是掘墓版本
<iFvwm> roylez: 你这么激动干吗
<iFvwm> 去吧
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那当然 为何现在 u 不发布 jeos了呢
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: vista就是一个拿出来骗钱的半成品
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 说没必要了，好像
<iFvwm> win7是遮羞版本
<wzlxx> 睡觉……………
<roylez> iFvwm: 因为我不想去，但是老板批准才行...
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 我也不知道
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 额 如果我想自己做个基于u的 那不是用jeos最好么
<iFvwm> roylez: 我批准你不去了。可以不
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 自己的？啥意思？
<iFvwm> 说我是客户，是上帝
 * wzlxx 睡觉
<iFvwm> 和客户联系中
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 就像现在我用 xu一样 另开别的桌面环境阿
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 你如果买他们10台小型机，应该没有问题
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 不懂
<wzssyqa> 啥意思？
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 不致于。我们集团公司，被ibm骗了10多亿的。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 额
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: xu是啥？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 吹吧
<iFvwm> 这边还安装ibm指导的标准xp机
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: xubuntu阿
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你个小不点。一边去
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 那你定制就可以了啊
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 那也得有个干净的版本来定制阿
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 你要alternative那种，还是live？
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 我就要jeos
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 为什么要有一个那玩意呢？
<jyf1987> 然后可以堆软件上去
<iFvwm> 标准pc出问题了。 roylez 过来解决。
<jyf1987> 我总不能拿个 xubuntu 把东西都删了 再装我需要的吧
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 有种东东，好像是只要指定软件包列表，一个iso就出来了
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: ubuntu的发行iso就是那么做的
<wzssyqa> 你用他们那套东西就可以啊
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 恩 有 build机器人嘛
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 嗯啊，那不比jeos好很多么
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 关键是东西呢？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 找 freeflying 要
<jyf1987> 额 直接公开不更好 干嘛非要特殊渠道呢
<jyf1987> 这东西也不是什么秘密
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 没有特殊渠道，只是我不知道在哪，他知道
<jyf1987> 好
<iFvwm> 不是秘密，是等级。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你啥等级
<jyf1987> 我 level 0
<iFvwm> 额。那别问了
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> 什么时候用 lua来做桌面环境的脚本就好了
<wujie> 大家好
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ofan> jyf1987: awesome
<jyf1987> ofan: 我说的是环境 不是wm  改改配置而已
<jyf1987> gnome那套工具里有好多都是py写的 我希望有个环境好多工具是lua写的
<ofan> jyf1987: ... 你自己多写点不就有了
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/128121 坐和谐号，还能这样。
<jyf1987> ofan: 我在等 fltk汉化的全面支持
<jyf1987> 坐子弹头应该能感觉到时间流动变慢吧
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 你他妈的不给提示 我后面就是领导
<ofan> 我准备用一个tiling wm慢慢的做个轻量桌面环境..
<onshoestring> ee把强图发出来了
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你聊天的，还有领导在后面？
<ofan> 给力!
<jyf1987> ofan: ion3
<ofan> iFvwm: 我后面没领导..
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 是阿 领导就坐我后面阿
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 那我下次一说和谐号，你就别看
<onshoestring> 让领导先看
<iFvwm> nnnd
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> cnnnd
<ofan> 太给力了
<iFvwm> ofan: 没这样坐过火车吧
<ofan> iFvwm: 没有... 下一趟和谐号什么时候来?
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/128123
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 小ee看到咋办？
<wujie> 各位KDE桌面无法连接dsl网络（面板上没有）。怎么办
<iFvwm> kpppd什么的
<iFvwm> 谁知道呢。这里少k的
<wujie> 没用
<iFvwm> 那就cli下搞
<iFvwm> pppoeconf
<wujie> 可这样g面板上的联网图标就没了
<iFvwm> 那当然。
<iFvwm> 应该是knetworkmanager什么的没安装？
<wujie> 有其他方法么
<iFvwm> nm和pppoeconf冲突。
<iFvwm> 自己搜索kde的帖子嘛
<iFvwm> 额。 wujie 那 freeflying 以前是k派的。你问他
<wujie> 都是你的方法，没用
<wujie> 你好F
<iFvwm> 要不，你试试wicd
<wujie> wicd？
<wujie> 软件么？
<iFvwm> 看嘛
<iFvwm> 拨号的
<iFvwm> 外挂的
<wujie> 这，不会冲突吧
<iFvwm> 这冲突小。
<wujie> 我最怕图标消失，烦死了
<iFvwm> 先搜索。看明白了，再担心不迟
<wujie> 好像不是有线的
<iFvwm> 冬至快到了。
<wzlxx> ……
<wujie> 问个小问题targz怎么安装啊
<wzlxx> wujie: 软件？
<wzlxx> 解压编译啊…
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 详细点，make不了啊，不知到少了什么
<wzlxx> ./configure
<wujie> 要加什么么
<wzlxx> 直接就可以了…
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 找不到
<wzlxx> 那看README吧
<wujie> 复制么
<wujie> 伤感，那软件会删现在的联网软件
<jyf1987> 这人的名字
<wujie> 什么
<ofan> 加删除线的html标记是啥???
<wujie> network
<iFvwm> <u>
<iFvwm> calendar             calendar.2012.lunar  calendar.china.gg
<iFvwm> calendar.2010.lunar  calendar.2013.lunar  calendar.eexp
<iFvwm> calendar.2011.lunar  calendar.china
<hello1> 奇怪了我在ubuntu里 ctrl  和shitf 键失效 不起作用了 你们出现过这样的情况么，感觉好像和输入有关系
<iFvwm> 去看wm的热键设置吧。估计热键设置了什么
<Warm_HUG> 明天周末了～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  15:07 
<wujie> wicd下载后如何设置啊
<hello1> wm热键我没有动，应该和这个没关系吧。我把电脑注销了。现在好了，偶尔出现的情况，可能和我开的虚拟机有关系。
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 明天周五
<hello1> 今天下午公司组织去看电影 噢也
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 明天一天，然后双休。hiahiahia～～～～
<leoDing> 怎么通过修改gtkrc来改变标题栏的宽度？
<flh> hi 问时
<flh> sshfs 能自动挂接不？
<qingl> 帮我看看，多谢！＿ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=310017
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 三个关于debian的问题求教！！！
<NoIE> 好漂亮的头像.
<qingl> 哈哈
<leoDing> 怎么通过修改gtkrc来改变标题栏的宽度？
<iFvwm> leoDing: 你什么wm
<leoDing> iFvwm: nautilus 。。
<leoDing> iFvwm: 应该是 compiz-decorator
<iFvwm> . metacity?
<leoDing> iFvwm: 恩恩 ……
<iFvwm> 这些wm，都是认主题的gtkrc的啊。
<iFvwm> 要改主题里面的gtkrc
<iFvwm> 你不会是说~/.gtkrc-2.0
<iFvwm> 吧
<leoDing> iFvwm: 我知道，我用的是 Mac4Lin_GTK_v1.0_RC 这个主题，在那个gtkrc里面找了半天没找到 ……
<iFvwm> 多找找其他的rc吧。这难得记住的。
<iFvwm> 而且，如果你compiz使用的emerald，那边框管理还不同些。
<leoDing> iFvwm: 之前使用emerald，但是这个在使用Window Buttons的时候老是会自动退出了，不稳定，所以只能使用metacity了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 银盆南路是哪里？
<cece> 阴喷令 lol
<puppying> 我的ubuntu开机速度好慢啊
<ylh> -_-, 有没人用GTK#开发到啊，说说经验吖。
<Kandu> wzssyqa: http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/how-can-it-be-free/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How can it be free | Ubuntu
<wzssyqa> Kandu: ？
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 這個頁面要改改了，內容完全看不見
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 我没有权限。。。
<ylh> 还有外国人 0.0
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 嗯，你可以通知有權限的 :)
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ^ 最近谁在弄这个？
<EZ147> 大家好
<pocoyo> EZ147: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<EZ147> 我费了好大劲才进来
<lubcat> 有人不
<^k^> lubcat, ....  16:05 
<ylh> 有没人有GTK#到开发经验啊 ， 传授传授啊
<EZ147> 有
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 還有個問題是。在首頁能見到桌面預覽，但進到 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/desktop/ 就又見不到了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Desktop | Ubuntu
<EZ147>  我是忽然怀念起原来的263跑车 研究了一个下午
<ylh> 。。。。
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 你可以申请下权限，处理下啊
<ylh> 我送你辆
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 最近好像没有人维护了
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 可我不懂網頁哎
<EZ147> 大家都是用的什么客户端？
<happyaron> wzssyqa:
<happyaron> 没人
<EZ147> ?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: oneleaf不换po，我和Destine就只维护下载页。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> wzssyqa: jimhu和fujianwzh有权限，你有没？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 应该没有
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可以找一叶要。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 暂时先不要了
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也忙不过来。
<happyaron> fcitx这两天要发新版本了，还得折腾
<iFvwm> happyaron: 去找一个ide自动打包的插件什么的。省得折腾了
<happyaron> iFvwm: 。。。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 推荐个便宜显示器
<missing> ifv
<ylh> 大批股
<missing> iFvwm: ee,你那个天气脚本加上一个读某个文本文件的todo列表就完美了~~~
<missing> happyaron: ee送你一个最便宜
<happyaron> missing: 他哪肯送啊。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 要不送我一个？
<missing> happyaron: 你暴他包二奶,他敢不就范?
<happyaron> missing: ...
<pocoyo> missing: 整好了你？ 上个图看看
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/happyaron,isnick 1
<missing> happyaron: :-D你不够无赖啊
<missing> pocoyo: 干吗?
<happyaron> ylh: ?
<lubcat> ....
<happyaron> ylh: 是bot不？
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/happyaron,isnick   没事，刚来，实验下
<pocoyo> missing: 欣赏一下 天气
<happyaron> ylh: 我没有程序关联这个协议
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/happyaron,isnick 新人。
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/happyaron,isnick  -_-， 吧知道是什么意思。
<missing> pocoyo: 上图了已经
<happyaron> ylh: 为啥你这tab这么长。。。
<missing> pocoyo: 没有什么改变的
<pocoyo> missing: 哪儿？
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/happyaron,isnick  我就吧你名字啦到输入框这 就这样类...
<missing> pocoyo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 纯cairo的天气
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你不是富二代嘛。要便宜的干吗
<happyaron> ylh: ...
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我是穷二代好不好，不说假话。。。
<lubcat> ylh: 当拉黑名单呢？
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/happyaron,isnick 你们一般是怎么弄到
<ylh> happyaron  这样？
<iFvwm> missing: 以前的cairo2png。不是嘛都带嘛。带了devtodo的输出
<happyaron> ylh: 对。
<iFvwm> 可以自定义位置字体等的
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我连笔记本电脑都还木有着落呢。。
<ylh> irc://irc.ubuntu.com/lubcat,isnick 不知道怎么弄啊，刚看到这个软件
<missing> iFvwm: 我就喜欢这个啊~~~
<lubcat> ylh: 想干吗呢？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你可以找 destine要嫁妆啊。
<lubcat> ......
<missing> iFvwm: 赞
<ylh> lubcat  明显打名字慢很多
<iFvwm> missing: 那加几句就是，只是破坏完整性
<ylh> 直接拉  快的很
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
<missing> iFvwm: 那算了...
<happyaron> iFvwm: 这样脸太大了。
<iFvwm> missing: 你去看下cairo2png。带配置文件的。全屏的
<iFvwm> happyaron: 啥脸。
<ylh> -_-, 谁有没有GTK#到 资料啊
<missing> :-D
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你是人才啊。别人喜欢，没办法的啊
<lubcat> irc://freenode/ylh,isnick  ..........
<happyaron> iFvwm: 扯
<locate> ylh, GTK+?
<wars> go on
<ylh> GTK+  不会啊，  想看GTK#
<ylh> lucat  打名字吧麻烦？
<iFvwm> missing: 为了喜欢的人，你会送一个显示器给对方不。
<ylh> -,-
<missing> iFvwm: 当然,今年我准备送3k的单车呢,人家不收货
<ylh> 送电脑类，还显示器  丢人不
<wars> hui
<iFvwm> missing: 3k的太次了吧
<missing> iFvwm: 所以人家不收货啊
<wars> 我 把 我 送给她
<wars> :-)
<missing> 所以现在还是孤家寡人啊
<happyaron> 我想换显示器。。。
<ylh> 0.0.。。    3K到自行车还次？
<iFvwm> missing: 你和香料打交到。。你是男人不。整天身上都是香料味道。
<iFvwm> 谁都不收你
<missing> iFvwm: 不清楚...没机会验证
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你去奉献一次吧。
<ylh> 怎么吧聊天框上面到那个 URL和话题 去掉？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 你那本地应该有ons夜店吧。
 * iFvwm 支持 happyaron
<happyaron> iFvwm: 不明白啥是ons，但是看你邪恶的说法肯定不是啥好事。
<iFvwm> .
<ylh> 0.0
<ylh> 哦你所
<pocoyo> happyaron: one night in beijing.
<ylh> S 载哪
<happyaron> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> happyaron: 懂了吗 不懂回去问问 destine
<pocoyo> ylh: 我也想去掉。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不懂
<pocoyo> happyaron: 好孩子
<ylh> pocoyo：去不掉？ 悲剧，这貌似没什么用，闪了 各位  拜拜。
<lubcat> .......
<happyaron> Object Name Service ？
<happyaron> Olympic News Service ？
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你敢占 happyaron 的便宜？
<iFvwm> 支持踢了 pocoyo
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 干！
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> ...
<iFvwm> happyaron: pocoyo 同样了
<iFvwm> 他同意了
<happyaron> ...
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> happyaron: 赞
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 这太激动了。踢错了吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: ONS指不以恋爱或婚姻为基础，以不改变双方日常精神、物质生活状况为前提，仅以满足生理需要为目的而进行的性行为。
<missing> iFvwm: 教坏人的后果严重哦啊
<happyaron> pocoyo: okay...
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我知道是啥意思了。。
<iFvwm> 这 pocoyo 才是在叫坏
<happyaron> iFvwm: 以后你不告诉仔仔的话，我就把记录都发给他，lol
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 群众的眼睛是雪亮的
<iFvwm> 小孩子不识字
<happyaron> iFvwm: 总会有一天识的。
<iFvwm> 到那天，正好教育
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 我有hi片给他看。
<lubcat> 神与神子同在
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 一边去。我的崽崽，要你管啥。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 呃 我又没说是我的崽崽。。。
<delectate> Warning: This version of easystroke has not been tested on an XI2-enabled X server. Please upgrade to a later version of easystroke.——怎么办啊……
<pocoyo> delectate: 不知道 是啥。
<iFvwm> delectate: 来用opera
<delectate> pocoyo: easystroke的提示……昨天更新了一堆，今天就不能用了……
<delectate> iFvwm: 拜神……opera我不太会用:-D
<iFvwm> 那些手势，基本只是浏览器才用
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 悲剧，没看到神被踢。。。
<locate> Opera新版的字体怎么设置？
<iFvwm> 不设置。 css强制就是。
<iFvwm> 少很多麻烦。合并去设置那么多字体。
<iFvwm> 何必
<locate> 。。。。原来可以这样
<locate> 你用Fcitx输入法？
<iFvwm> 是啊。烂输入法。词组太差
<locate> ibus+scim在Opera下输入都不正常。貌似只有Fcitx正常
<nsdy> <iFvwm> 好像fcitx比smic和ibus还要好用
<happyaron> iFvwm: fcitx-sunpinyin
<iFvwm> 不是吧。是scim一直正常
<iFvwm> 几个版本都这样。
<locate> scim-googlepinyin呢？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 加了一个词库的。懒得换那sun
<happyaron> iFvwm: 以后ubuntu默认就这个了
<happyaron> iFvwm: :)
<locate> ibus-sunpinyin 80M词库 有点卡。
<happyaron> locate: 呃，用fcitx-sunpinyin的hg版
<ofan> sunpinyin的词库也小了点
<happyaron> ofan: 去扩充~
<ofan> happyaron: 咋扩充
<Kandu> happyaron: 默認改用 fcitx-sunpinyin ?
<iFvwm> 本来都是scim。上次换那fcitx的嬉游猴。那谁搞的皮肤。才换过来的。
<locate> happyaron, 呃 不是很清楚。没用过fcitx
<happyaron> ofan: 去参加sunpinyin项目，里面的子项目open-gram
<happyaron> Kandu: 如果时间来得及，从11.04开始推送，但扔首选ibus-pinyin
<leoDing> iFvwm: 原来调整标题栏的宽度是在主题中的 metacity-theme-1.xml 中调整的，gtkrc只能调整 gtk widget的一些属性
<happyaron> 最晚12.04的时候它会是默认
<happyaron> locate: 试试吧，4.0
<happyaron> 不要听那些人抱怨，被抱怨的都是3.x
<iFvwm> .
<locate> happyaron, 4.0应该不错。不过我还在用iBus-Anthy，也就懒得换了
<iFvwm> 可sunpinyin 为什么要挂fcitx
<happyaron> locate: 不出意外的话，会出fcitx-anthy
<iFvwm> 有独立的xsunpinyin 什么的。xim的
<happyaron> iFvwm: fcitx内置的呃pinyin准确率差
<iFvwm> 这是
<happyaron> iFvwm: fcitx会成为一个框架
<iFvwm> 。
<happyaron> 而xsunpinyin不可能作为发行版默认输入法
<iFvwm> 都是一堆官僚搞出来的架构
<wzlxx> 现在tramp默认带了没？
<iFvwm> 搞一个独立的多好
<happyaron> iFvwm: 但是多语言支持就xx了。
<iFvwm> 可fictx也不算i18n的
<iFvwm> 配置文件都改无数次了
<happyaron> 现在定了，英语，utf8
<wzlxx> 现在tramp默认带了没？「
<NoIE> 我玩模拟人生的时候，三星显示器的亮度就会变得很高。
<jiero> 呃。那不是Wine的么？
<NoIE> jiero: 是的。
<jiero> 没装wine。无法解答
<NoIE> 我重启一下。
<ofan> 谁有导入好了的sunpinyin词库??
<locate> iBus-sunpinyin 导入了
<ofan> 没有windows,搞不到词库
<locate> 搜狗有很多词库（略
<locate> http://yongsun.me/2010/07/%E5%AF%BC%E5%85%A5sogou%E8%BE%93%E5%85%A5%E6%B3%95%E7%9A%84%E7%BB%86%E8%83%9E%E8%AF%8D%E5%BA%93/
<ofan> 都是scel格式的
<ofan> good
<Warm_HUG> 一下吃掉三粒维C，对战胜感冒病毒有帮助么？
<jiero> 呃。
<lubcat> ......美容养颜
<jiero> 我记得可以的。
<ofan> [川波岸柳春全回] is too long or too short for sunpinyin userdict
<ofan> faint...
<locate> 超过6个汉字长度无法导入
<ofan> 词库一个也导不进去 - -
<jiero> 曾经用维C刷水壶的飘过。
<locate> ofan, 应该有导入，可以观察一下词库文件的大小
<ofan> locate: 导入的全是诗词的..
<locate> ofan, 那有导入五言绝句
<ofan> locate: 额~
<nsdy> opera 11 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/opera-11/
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 姐洛，你说维C可以去除水壶的水垢？
<NoIE> 我用过可乐，好像不行。
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: h2co3
<lubcat> vc也可以？
<Warm_HUG> 绝对不行，只能帮助增加水垢
<gebjgd> 醋
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 维C能驱除异味的。
<lubcat> vc不是水溶的？
<lubcat> 增加水垢？
<wzssyqa> 用醋么
<gebjgd> 醋 水烧开
<Warm_HUG> 我的理解是：vc片剂是用酸性的东西保护起来的，融水后～～～～～
<Warm_HUG> 看来是错了
<jiero> vc便宜呃。
<jiero> 一片就行了。
<gebjgd> 醋更便宜阿
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 你说的是大片的吧
<jiero> 你住宿舍带着醋？
<jiero> ^_^
<Warm_HUG> 女生宿舍才放醋
<jiero> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> 和老婆住，家里啥东西都有
 * Warm_HUG 她们没事就猛灌几大碗
<jiero> 呃。我喜欢喝白醋。
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 几个月了，女士
<jiero> 去死。。。
<Warm_HUG> 不会是山西人吧，我认识的山西人只是喜欢饭菜放醋，没见喝醋的
<wzssyqa> jiero: 意外的?
<lubcat> .........
<Warm_HUG> 八卦时间
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 糖醋排骨非要山西人才吃？
<lubcat> over
<lubcat> 山西的醋。有名嘛。
<jiero> 吃水饺喝醋。。。
<lubcat> 酸汤饺子
<jiero> 不喜欢香醋——味道太多。
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 欢迎抬杠，不过我没有说只有山西人才吃醋，你这是逻辑错误，一看就没在水区好好学习的家伙。
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 水区？`
<jiero> 我不是山西的，不过沾边的。
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 各种醋，苹果醋，葡萄醋，乱吃醋
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 呃，不是陕西，就是河南河北了
 * jiero 可以直接吃柠檬
<Warm_HUG> +1
<lubcat> ...牙啊。。
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 这里不就是水区么
<NoIE> 口味重的人喜欢多吃盐，但是多吃盐对身体不好。
 * jiero 连续吃5个猕猴桃～
<jiero> 就是水啊。
<lubcat> 盐多伤肾
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=201881 对不起，感觉是个水帖
<jiero> 恩。酸多更不好。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<NoIE> 所以，建议口味重的人用辣味和酸味代替咸味。
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 不上ubuntu论坛
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 哦
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: 吃酸辣的东西，最爽，尤其是酷暑的时候
<jiero> 酸甜咸一起吃很好
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 那是劣质话梅糖了
<jiero> Warm_HUG:  讨论饭菜呃，不是零食。
<locate> gebjgd, 你用的什么客户端登陆IRC？
<gebjgd> locate<<< xchat
<jiero> xchat 相当受欢迎呢。。。看不出来有啥好的。。。
<locate> gebjgd, 呃  你看我也是这样的吗？“gebjgd> Warm_HUG<<< 不上ubuntu论坛”
<gebjgd> locate<<< 不是
<Warm_HUG> locate: 别学那家伙，老喜欢暴力的
<locate> gebjgd, 呃 我也是XChat
<locate> Warm_HUG, -_-
<nsdy> Git v1.7.3.4 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/git-v1-7-3-4/
<gebjgd> locate<<< 我改了提示符
<locate> gebjgd, 哦 难怪~ 我没用多久XChat
 * Warm_HUG 不得不说VC的效果很不错
<wzlxx> I am here
<wzlxx> topic 一下各种包管理的区别与特点？？？？？？
<lubcat> vc。。好了?
<delectate> audacious提示：ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE.怎么办？
<happyaron> 卸了。
 * wzlxx 听歌就用moc…
<aaaaaaa> 大家好
<pocoyo> aaaaaaa: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<delectate> happyaron: 呃……那就没有听歌的工具了……
<happyaron> delectate: xmms2
<delectate> happyaron: 我试试
<delectate> 水牛变机器人了？
<delectate> test:大家好
<happyaron> delectate: 你直接说大家好看看
<delectate> 大家好
<delectate> happyaron: 没有反应……
<^k^> delectate, 好  18:53 
<happyaron> delectate: ...kk反反应了
<huangg> 大家好
<pocoyo> huangg: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wzlxx> 话说DEBIAN用时间长了会变大？
<delectate> happyaron: 嗯……不过貌似水牛没反应
<delectate> 大家好
<^k^> delectate, 好  18:55 
<happyaron> delectate: 把你blacklist了把
<happyaron> delectate: 我说啥都没反应的。
<delectate> happyaron: 看来是……
<happyaron> 大家好
<^k^> happyaron, 好  18:56 
<delectate> happyaron: kk反映了
<huangg> 为什么是pocoyo对我说的。。
<lubcat> 有人不？
<happyaron> en...
<huangg> 你们都是小K
<^k^> lubcat, ....  18:56 
<happyaron> lubcat: 好像水牛应该问要男的还是要女的。
<delectate> happyaron: 晕，不愧是水牛……
<lubcat> 。。。水牛进化了！
<ofan> http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html
<testabc> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> testabc: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<happyaron> delectate: ^
<lubcat> ......
<ofan> http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html 过关的发MM一个~~
<lubcat> 那个跑步  的？
<testabc> 大家好
<pocoyo> testabc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<delectate> happyaron: 貌似是只对新人说的
<happyaron> delectate: 对。
<happyaron> ...
<huangg> 。。
<huangg> 大家好
<pocoyo> huangg: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wzssyqa> delectate: 他加了白名单了
<wzssyqa> delectate: 这几个比较活跃的都在里边了
<iGirl> 有人吗
<pocoyo> iGirl: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<wzssyqa> 大家好
<^k^> iGirl, ....  19:03 
<delectate> wzssyqa: 感谢释疑
<iGirl> :-D
<iGirl> 这么多bot啊...
<iVIM2_> iGirl, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<iGirl> iVIM2_: maybe
<lubcat> 0.0
<onshoestring> B-)
<yazi_beicheng> wine怎么修改链接默认用firefox打开的？
<yazi_beicheng> 我修改了注册表 默认用firefox了 但是打开的是主页 不是我点的链接   谁知道
<delectate> 和注册表关系大吗？记得windows也有配置文件的目录吧
<yazi_beicheng> 嗯  windows不是可以通过修改注册表修改默认浏览器吗
<yazi_beicheng> wine应该也行吧     你的默认是什么打开的
<user8888> hi,everybody
<user8888> 有知道winapi编程的吗？
<happyaron> bsd啊，这次事情有点大了。
<user8888> 请问一下，在winapi编程中，有没有链表的库或者函数可以直接用的？
<user8888> 因为我看似乎glibc中似乎是有链表专用的函数的
<Gann> 都要出来聊
<yazi_beicheng> wine怎么修改链接默认用firefox打开的？
<yazi_beicheng> 我修改了注册表 默认用firefox了 但是打开的是主页 不是我点的链接   谁知道
<Gann> 有没有好用的网判
<Gann> 网盘？
<lubcat> 木有
<alvin_rxg> yazi_beicheng: 没修改 注册表 之前，默认是哪个？
<yazi_beicheng> IE
<yazi_beicheng> 性能好差的
<yazi_beicheng> 很多东西打不开
<alvin_rxg> yazi_beicheng: 把 wine gecko 删了
<yazi_beicheng>    额  直接删除文件夹吗
<yazi_beicheng> 那注册表信息也没了？
<alvin_rxg> yazi_beicheng: 你怎么装的 wine 就怎么删 wine gecko
<ofan> user8888: glibc里连表专用函数?
<yazi_beicheng> 安装的源里面的   gecko是去官网下载安装的   好像没提供卸载方案  我再看看 谢谢了
<user8888> ofan: 是啊，有看到过
<user8888> google时候查到的
<user8888> 当然没有测试过
<alvin_rxg> yazi_beicheng: 呃，默认不是没 gecko 么，第一次开 wine 的时候，它会配置一下文件，然后问你要不要装 gecko...
<ofan> user8888: 啥函数
<user8888> glib库单向链表介绍
<user8888>  struct GSList
<user8888> ...{
<user8888>   gpointer data;
<user8888>   GSList *next;
<user8888> };
<v_v> user8888, bot会踢人的哦～～
<iVIM2_> v_v, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<user8888> 阿弥陀佛，
<v_v> iVIM2_, 哈哈
<user8888> data成员定义为gpointer（即void*），可以放任何类型的数据。下面举个例子来说明怎么使用GSList来创建、添加、插入、排序、反转和销毁单向链表。
<user8888>  ofan，不对吗？
<ofan> user8888: 额 这自己写个就是了吧
<user8888> 当然自己写也可以，只是如果有库之类的话，更加方便了
<Kandu> 那也不可能是 winapi 來做吧
<ofan> user8888: 这应该不属于标准库里的,c++里可以用STL
<wzlxx> ls
<Gann> 谁能推荐一个网盘用用阿，文件平均每个大小100M左右，有5G左右
<v_v> Gann, gmail
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/9AP2q.gif
<Gann> v_v: gmail怎么保存100M左右的大文件？
<Gann> v_v: 不能超过25M
<v_v> Gann, 啊， 抱歉。。
<Gann> v_v: 还是很谢谢你
<alvin_rxg> Gann: http://is.gd/iQ3eS
<user8888> ofan,Kandu:那为什么包含中没有说明其他的包含文件？
<user8888> #include <glib.h>
<onshoestring> ubuntu one不知道单文件有没有限制
<onshoestring> ubuntu one 也不错 和dropbox差不多
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 非常感谢
<alvin_rxg> Gann: 第一条就10G……
<Gann> onshoestring: 似乎没有限制，只有总体限制
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，我看到了
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢哪个？、
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 发现卸载了点字体系统快了不少…
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 有没有linux下有客户端的？
<alvin_rxg> Gann: 没用过
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 不要紧，这些应该都可以自己写客户端的吧，自己做个脚本
<alvin_rxg> Gann: 据说 sugarSync 是 dropbox 的替代品
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 我用过，sugarsync其他所有客户端都有，唯独没有linux的
<alvin_rxg> o
 * Gann 外出一下
<gebjgd> Gann<<< 最好用的是dropbox
<ofan> 挂着vpn dropbox有点慢
<Kandu> user8888: 不理解你的問題。不過你在用的不是 glibc 而是 libglib
<user8888> Kandu: 哦，还有这样一说，我对glibc也不熟悉
<wzlxx> 用默认字体才是王道…
<user8888> Kandu: 只是看到网络上面这样写，就认为是glibc内部的函数了
<user8888> 原来还有一个libglib，怪不得
<Kandu> user8888: 唔，那是 gtk 項目的一個庫
<delectate> audacious是不是死了？
<delectate> 看官方论坛基本杯具，很多bug也没有修复啦
<wzlxx> delectate: 用MOC吧…
<wzlxx> 要什么audacious啊…
<delectate> wzlxx: 呵呵，黑黑的界面，很cool～
<delectate> wzlxx: 正在用deadbeef，不太喜欢
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: moc 可以放后台吗？
<reiv> mpd吧。
<wzlxx> C/S的…
<wzlxx> 听歌那个绝对已经够了…
<delectate> 不爽,audacious罢工，deadbeef不喜欢,xmms不好用……求推荐
<ofan> mplayer..
<wzlxx> reiv: syslog-ng这个进程是干嘛的？为什么同学的电脑没有开启也会有日志记录…
<reiv> wzssyqa: syslog-ng是记日志的。
<wzssyqa> reiv: ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 继续下雪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<<< 那叫一个冷
<reiv> wzssyqa: ??
<delectate> ofan: 呃，mplayer我常用，不过是看movie
<v_v> 慈母手中线， 游子身上衣， 临行密密缝， 意恐迟迟归，谁言寸草心， 报得三春晖   ________
<v_v> 许久不写字， 手上生的很
<wzlxx> gconfd这个是干嘛的？
<reiv> wzlxx: gconf的守护进程。
<wzlxx> reiv: 哪些程序需要这个？
<wzlxx> reiv: 今天精简系统…用的时间长了
<reiv> wzlxx: 所有用gconf配置的程序。以前我的系统上是没这个的，但是依赖gconf的东西实在太多了。
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦，就是…那这个不管了…还有那个minilogd进程是干嘛的？
<reiv> wzlxx: Gentoo还好些，很多程序可以编译的时候选择不依赖gconf（例如stardict）。预编译的系统就没办法了。
<reiv> wzlxx: 没见过minilogd
<wzlxx> reiv: 我arch
<reiv> wzlxx: arch应该也行，不过没gentoo方便。
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯，不过现在不知道了，以前安装的程序太多了，用的时间长了…看看你的进程…
<reiv> wzlxx: ==
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯
<wzlxx> reiv: 发现把以前安装的那几个字体卸载之后系统居然快了很多…
<reiv> wzlxx: 可能fontconfig要搜索吧
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯，现在用的Sans加上微软雅黑还行…
<reiv> wzlxx: http://pastebin.com/GwYuPsXt，没贴[kthreadd]及其子进程。
<wzlxx> reiv: 写了，查了下，居然emacs需要gconf
<cfy> ee不在阿
<cfy> opera 11 release!!!
<cfy> http://www.opera.com/
<reiv> wzlxx: 可以不编译gconf支持的，自己写PKGBUILD吧。
<reiv> wzlxx: 我的emacs的USE: X alsa dbus gif gpm gtk gzip-el jpeg png svg tiff xft xpm -Xaw3d -gconf -hesiod -kerberos -m17n-lib -motif -sound -source -toolkit-scroll-bars
<wzlxx> Required By    : chromium  emacs  file-roller
<cfy> reiv: gentoo阿。。。。
<wzlxx>  dbus-core  librsvg  gpm  giflib  libtiff  libxpm  libjpeg  gtk2  texinfo
<wzlxx>                  hicolor-icon-theme  gconf
<wzlxx> 我的，有gconf
<MaskRay> emacs USE  X dbus gif gtk jpeg png svg xft
<reiv> cfy: Gentoo就是USE好，编译什么的，其实不重要（我都用-O2,没什么极端的优化）。
<cfy> reiv: XD
<wzlxx> reiv: gconf还有那个gnome-help都是鸡肋，上次就是因为那个不用roxterm的…
<reiv> wzlxx: gconf用xml配置让人很不爽。可读性和binary基本一样。
<wzlxx> reiv: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> reiv: 过几天重新编译emacs去掉gconf
<reiv> gtk最新有个叫dconf的，据说要替换到gconf
<reiv> wzlxx: emacs可以自己编译（因为基本上没有东西依赖于emacs）。
<wzlxx> reiv: 嗯，谁会依赖它啊…哈哈
<ofan> emacs插件呗
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵…
<reiv> wzlxx:
<cfy> ...
<reiv> wzlxx: 诸如auctex
<wzlxx> reiv: 我去掉syslog-ng守护进程才出来的minilogd
<wzlxx> 现在用openbox的很多了吧？
 * reiv 用compiz的路过...
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<wzlxx> file-roller居然也依赖gconf
<wzlxx> /home/reiv/bin/firefox？？？？？
<wzlxx> home里？
<reiv> wzlxx: 那个是个脚本加写环境变量，实际上系统的firefox。
<wzlxx> reiv: 哦…
<Kandu> cfy: 推薦一個好玩的遊戲：win32 文明5  =）
<wzlxx> 又见zsh啊，呵呵，gnome-pty-helper这个进程也是，很烦人………—
<pocoyo>  wzlxx: 卸载字体跟启动速度有关？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 你给的那个链接里面没有几个是有linux客户端的
<wzlxx> 刚才悲剧了，去掉了slim直接启动的X，很多的信息，结果我C-c一下，X退出了…汗…
<gebjgd> pocoyo<< 没关系
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 重新startx不就行了
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 但我的emacs-daemon不知道怎么死了，还得让我重开…
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 没问你。
 * edison0354 明天天考发动机原理:'(
<Danny_CN> 我晕
<Danny_CN> 还是没讲座
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 复习得咋样？
<edison0354> cfy: 一般般
<iDracaena> gnome-mount success but gvfs-mount failed , any idea?
<ofan> wzssyqa: 用rox
<ofan> wzssyqa: 发错..
<ofan> wzlxx: 用rox..或ranger
<wzlxx> ofan: rox??
<wzlxx> ofan: rox不是文件管理吗？
<mausetot> wzlxx: 不是
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩 这俩不依赖gnome的东西,除了gtk
<wzlxx> ofan: 哪个好用？推荐一个…
<ofan> wzlxx: 我现在很喜欢用ranger
<wzlxx> ofan: 那就ranger了，哈哈
<ofan> wzlxx: lol,试试吧,不一定合适
<RabbitHair> 哪位英雄用wine tm2009的？
<wzlxx> rox 2.10-1 [installed]
<wzlxx>     A small and fast file manager which can optionally manage the desktop background and
<wzlxx>     panels.
<wzlxx> ofan: 是这个吗？我搜索rox的时候怎么还是那个文件管理器啊，全名是什么？
<ofan> wzlxx: 不要文件管理器要啥
<wzlxx> file-roller是压缩包管理的啊…
<ofan> 奥.. 一般直接用tar啥的就行了吧
<mausetot> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<mflex> 大家好， 怎么用C 处理文件，直接跳过前几行
<pocoyo> mflex: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<mausetot> pocoyo: 你好
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦，…
<wzlxx> ofan: 文件管理你用哪个？
<ofan> wzlxx: ranger
<mflex> 求 C 高手
<mflex> 怎么用c 直接跳过 文件的前几行
<pocoyo> mausetot: 你好。
<mausetot> pocoyo: 你好
<wzssyqa> mflex: 都出来就可以了么
<LeiWang> read可以有偏移量的参数
<mflex> read的偏移量 是按字节的， 怎么按行处理呢
<LeiWang> 没有……
<ofan> getline
<wzlxx> lseek()
<mflex> C 有 getline 函数？
<LeiWang> 有 但没有直接跳过几行的
<mflex> fseek 也是按 字节的， 我不知道前几行有多少字节
<mflex> 就是想 直接读 第几行
<ofan> - -
<mflex> 不想 从头读每一行， 挨个判断符不符合条件...
<makao007> 我的笔记本的无线网卡在win下可用，在ubuntu 下灯都不闪，什么原因啊？如何给安装驱动啊？
<void1> 只能getline然后自己判断
<ofan> getline多读几次就是
<makao007> 型号 broadcom 170d ,无线网卡
<RabbitHair> makao007: ubuntu什么版本啊
<v_v> 这两天复旦好给力啊
<LeiWang> 给力吗……
<void1> v_v: bs
<ofan> 听说了
<v_v> 我们就是摩登奴隶
<v_v> 制度
<makao007> RabbitHair:  ubuntu 10.10
<Gann> emacs还有什么好玩的吗
<ofan> v_v: 表太悲观..
<wzlxx> 有没有直接只用dired管理文件的？嘎嘎…………
<wzssyqa> v_v: 那帮sb，大冬天的没事去登什么山啊
<RabbitHair> makao007: google broadcom ubuntu
<void1> wzssyqa: 爬山没事，逃票，还要走非景区路线，出事了还要连夜叫人救
<RabbitHair> wiki给的方法试过了吗？
<wzlxx> 有没有直接只用dired管理文件的？嘎嘎…………
<v_v> 鬼知道。 这本来都没有错， 好玩嘛。 只是这个事件反映的问题很牛逼啊。大半夜的上山，230+人的队伍。  从上海的一个电话，到安徽的公安厅，然后到黄山，这帮子基层的p叔就要半夜上山，还他娘的大雨。 所以说啊，人命贵贱
<v_v> 摩登奴隶
<void1> 就因为名字叫负担
 * reiv 复旦毕业的...
<v_v> p
<v_v> 哈哈
<void1> reiv: 部分毕业
<void1> bs负担
<v_v> 和复旦有个p关系，只因为是复旦的学生仅此而已。 舆论都是被导向的，人民都是愚蠢的
 * reiv 那是，我在学校的时候就从来不出门。
<wzlxx> reiv: 复胆毕业的…
<void1> v_v: 如果不是负担的学生，就不会去救
<v_v> 你知道，最大的谎言是什么？ “人民群众的眼睛是雪亮的” 这他娘的
<v_v> void1, 你居然连 “姨夫”都不知道
 * LeiWang 测试
<v_v> 人民是最愚蠢的。几千年来年来的渔民政策，从未变过。一句“你的眼睛是雪亮的”， 大家居然就真以为亮了
<v_v> 补充一句。据说 这个求救短信， 到p叔上山， 时间不到1小时， 这是何等的效率。
 * reiv 因为人名的眼睛“是”雪亮“
<reiv> 的
<wzssyqa> 肯定是一堆，爹叫李刚的
<reiv> 应该有牛人吧。
<huangg> v_v: 如果在山上的那个人是你  你怎么想？
<wzssyqa> reiv: 不是纨绔子弟不会那么sb，冷血
<reiv> 我等p民，就算是复旦的，估计也不可能这样。
<huangg> v_v: 设身处地一下
<v_v> huangg, 我的观点是什么？ 人认为？
<v_v> huangg, 你理解我的意思么
<huangg> v_v: 没看到
<v_v> huangg, 那你先看看，
 * CyrusYzGTt 热烈欢淫哈皮龙兄
<huangg> v_v: 刚看完电影 就瞄到你在扯了- -我也随便来扯一扯
<v_v> huangg, 不急，先看看
<wzlxx> reiv: thunar-1.0.2-1  exo-0.3.107-2  gamin-0.1.10-4  hal-0.5.14-5
<wzlxx>              libxfce4util-4.6.2-1  consolekit-0.4.2-1  dmidecode-2.10-1  eject-2.1.5-4
<wzlxx>              hal-info-0.20091130-1  pm-utils-1.4.1-1  pm-quirks-0.20100619-1
<wzlxx>              procps-3.2.8-3  vbetool-1.1-1这里哪个是必须的？
<v_v> huangg, 如果我们讨论问题， 有些误会，那没法继续讨论了
<wzlxx> hal现在也不需要了吧？
<mausetot> wzlxx: 嗯
<huangg> v_v: 你继续 我只是打酱油的
<wzlxx> mausetot: 呃……
<mausetot> wzlxx: :D
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 哈皮是个小老弟
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 可是，对于我来说是小老兄
<reiv> wzlxx: 应该都是必须的，以后hal可能会没有。
<wzlxx> reiv: 那些都是必须的？我直接删除thunar带依赖…
<reiv> wzlxx: 感觉都是。thunar应该是直接依赖libxfce4util, exo的，其他的应该其他软件也有依赖。
<wzlxx> reiv: 我看看…
<edison0354> happyaron: 你的自主招生有着落了没？
<wzlxx> reiv: 只有thunar依赖exo了现在…
<happyaron> edison0354: 人大校荐，正在搞自荐信，别的都完事了。
<reiv> wzlxx: 你想清掉exo ?
<reiv> wzlxx: 删掉thunar ?
<wzlxx> reiv: 对
<wzlxx> 我有rox
<reiv> wzlxx: 用pacman查吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 人大妞多啊:-D
<ofan> wzlxx: consolekit-0.4.2-1  dmidecode-2.10-1  eject-2.1.5-4  procps-3.2.8-3  vbetool-1.1-1 pm-utils-1.4.1-1  pm-quirks-0.20100619-1 保留
<reiv> happyaron: 人大？准备学文？
<happyaron> edison0354: 。。。
<happyaron> reiv: 不是
<edison0354> happyaron: 人大附近有家自主烤肉店……
<happyaron> reiv: 理想一点是去经济/金融类
<ofan> wzlxx: 其他的可以全干掉吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，据说人大的条件惨到像是被炸过。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 当初就应该让你参观下我们的宿舍……然后你就知道其他学校有多好了
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有我们的食堂……
<reiv> happyaron: 据说本科学经济基本没用。本科数学/或其他比较硬的理工课，然后转经济给力。
<happyaron> edison0354: ...以后会有机会的
<lainme> happyaron: 我们现在还是苏联60年代援建房
<happyaron> reiv: 不打算连着读研。
<happyaron> lainme: 呃。。。
<lainme> 三层楼，250W功率，大了线路撑不住
<reiv> happyaron: 最终目的不是经济方面吗？
<void1> 金融就像当年的计算机，火一阵之后也会冷下来的
<edison0354> lainme: 我们住的是临时房，早就说要拆很多年了，现在还是没拆
<happyaron> reiv: 但是真没有几个数学坚持到毕业再转的。想转的大二都转了，不想转的就数学研究生了。
<happyaron> edison0354: XD
<Gann> happyaron: 一个文本文件，如何直接打印在终端上？
<lainme> 主要是功率，三个笔记本+一个节能灯就完了
<reiv> happyaron: 本科数学，然后再读经济的研究生。这个比较有前途。
<happyaron> Gann: cat
<happyaron> :)
<Gann> happyaron: 谢谢
<happyaron> reiv: 了解，我会考虑。
<happyaron> 多谢
<reiv> happyaron: 经济方面的牛人，大部分都是搞数学的。
<Gann> happyaron: 打印后换行
<Gann> reiv: 经济方面的牛人大多数都是摆地摊的
<happyaron> 嗯。
<Gann> happyaron: 别听他的
<happyaron> Gann: 不知道啥意思了。
 * wzlxx 让我的系统起不来吧…
<Gann> happyaron: 想赚钱不如现在就去摆地毯，尝试如何盈利
<wzlxx> 10% /usr
<wzlxx>  
 * reiv quit
<happyaron> 呵呵。
<reiv> 想赚钱不如投胎，搞个好爸爸。
<Gann> happyaron: 想从数学理论去学习赚钱，其实直到加减法就行
<Kandu> Gann: echo | cat 文件名 -
<Gann> 加减乘除足够了
<Gann> Kandu: 谢谢，我试试
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我咋感觉，所谓的经济学就是设计正常人看不懂的骗局？
<void1> 从人家手里骗钱就不是四则运算能做到的了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哈哈，可能。
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 三笔记本，都限制 800MHz cpu 的话，问题不大吧？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 其实金融更是吧，经济还要差一点。
<Kandu> Gann: echo -e "\n" 要幾個空行機 \n   :)
<Gann> Kandu: 明白了，echo啥意思阿
<wzssyqa> Gann: 回声
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129858.htm
<edison0354> 标题机器人呢？
<Kandu> Gann: 輸出一個空行到標準輸出，然後 cat 連結 前一個文件 和 標準輸出
<edison0354> happyaron: 你那里下雪没？
<edison0354> Gann: 从标准输入读取然后输出到标准输出
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在么？
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 能带动就没人想限制……
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，最近
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Gann> Kandu: 直接用echo行不？
<Kandu> Gann: 不熟悉 echo ，要不你 man 下
<Gann> Kandu: 为何必须要用cat在中间哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 这几天没下，上周吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<Gann> Kandu: 感觉用python写软件或者系统的log很方便哦
<Kandu> Gann: cat 用來連結需要打印的文件和  要添加的空行(從標準輸入)
<Kandu> Gann: 嗯，我也這麼覺得
<Kandu> Gann: 從不用 sh 編程，感覺直接都用好看點的語言寫比較舒服
<Gann> Kandu: 能跟你学学python吗
<Kandu> Gann: 不會 python
<Gann> Kandu: 我学python，有必要再学一下sh吗
<Kandu> Gann: 不知道，不知 sh 能干什麼
<Gann> Kandu: echo不是sh里的吗
<Kandu> Gann: echo 是單獨的一個程式吧
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD:  藍又時 -  瞬間
<v_v> lol
<v_v> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/16/1142201&from=rss    给力啊
<Gann> Kandu: 我还一位是sh里面的命令呢
<Gann> Kandu: awk & sed 也是单独的程式吗？
<wzlxx> QT那几个工具不能卸载吗？
<edison0354> Gann: 是的
<Gann> edison0354: 谢谢
 * Gann 不要每天看电脑，看资治通鉴去
<edison0354> Gann: shell那一堆用来处理文本不错，其他不知道还能干啥……
<wzlxx> ofan: QTassistant那几个可以卸载不？
<roylez_> happyaron: 蛤皮
<Gann> edison0354: 谢谢
 * Gann 拜拜
<edison0354> Gann: 还有自动化一些linux里的工作
<Kandu> Gann: 嗯。只有少數命令是 sh 命令 export set exit 等等
<v_v> 温宝宝跑到印度去做温爷爷。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 今天找蛤蟆皮了？
<roylez_> happyaron: 蛤屁...
<happyaron> roylez_: 重口味了？
<roylez_> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> 蛤蟆屁？
<roylez_> happyaron: 无聊了
<happyaron> lol
<roylez_> happyaron: sanguosha一把睡觉了
<roylez_> happyaron: 好晚了
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> wzlxx: 可以..
<ofan> wzlxx: 那个搞qt开发的才会装吧
<wzlxx> ofan: 找不到这个包…
<ofan> wzlxx: 这个应该是sdk里带的
<wzlxx> 其实我发现用了emacs系统里的很多东西都可以删除了…
<delectate> deadbeef的playlist就不能是普通文本格式吗？非要是二进制文件吗？垃圾
<wzlxx> ofan: 如何删…………你的卸没？
<wzlxx> delectate: 建议moc-svn试试…
<delectate> wzlxx: 嗯，我试试先……
<delectate> wzlxx: 感觉deadbeef效果不如audacious，甚至不如mplayer
<wzlxx> ofan: 那个是qt包里的，似乎卸载不了，只有重新编译安装了…
<ofan> wzlxx: 我没装sdk
<wzlxx> ofan: 我也没有装啊…
<ofan> wzlxx: 哪个qt包里的?
<wzlxx> ofan:4.7.1-2
<ofan> wzlxx: 这是版本吧
<ofan> wzlxx: aur里的?
<wzlxx> ofan: 忘记了…
<ofan> wzlxx: 4.7.1我也装了
<wzlxx> : 忘记了…  [22:31]
<wzlxx> #ubuntu-cn> nokia上的…
<wzlxx> openoffice 需要java虚拟机？？？
<ofan> oo就java写的..
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗…
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不是，是c++写的
<wzlxx> ofan: 我说openjdk6干掉了那个怎么起不来了…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 现在的java依赖已经基本上去掉了
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 现在应该只有文档的搜索那个功能还依赖java了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: html export
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我用3.2，还依赖
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 哦，我给openjdk6干掉了…
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦，我现在机器上已经彻底没有了java了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: mono java 一个都不要
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也没有
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 但干掉openjdk后oo启动不来了…
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 一个都没，erlang也没
<wzssyqa> happyaron: me too
 * wzssyqa 无视 arch
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 你UBUNTU？
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: y
<ofan> 无视 无视arch
<happyaron> 估计是arch没有分好包
<happyaron> fedora也没说默认带个jdk
<MeaCulpa> OOo 已经不依赖Java了？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 很早了啊。
<wzlxx> /usr/lib/go-openoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/go-openoffice/program/../basis-link/program/libvclli.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK6icu_4414LEFontInstance17getDynamicClassIDEv
<wzlxx>  
<MeaCulpa> windows版本的呢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 不晓得
<void1> windows版不需要java
<ofan> 内置了吧
<MeaCulpa> 也没有包装jre?
<void1> 没
<happyaron> 没
<MeaCulpa> good...
<ofan> 反正不用oo
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用嘛？
<ofan> wzlxx: 不用oo 不处理doc啥的
<wzlxx> ofan: 我只看
<ofan> wzlxx: google docs
<wzlxx> 还得上传啊…
<wzlxx> ofan: 过几天再重装下emacs去掉gconf
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: LibreOffice
<wzlxx>  LibreOffice不需要java？？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ...vim + dokuwiki
<happyaron> :)
<wzlxx> ofan: 我现在只用emacs依赖gconf了，可以强制删除不？
<donglu> libreoffice对中文的支持咋样？
<ofan> wzlxx: 不清楚,貌似不行吧
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不用 gtk的 不就没事了。 不过 不是gtk的看着很难看啊。
<happyaron> ofan: 没试咋说不行，natty里已经用libreoffice
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 不用GTK用什么？
<void1> 难道ooo对中文支持不行？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 编译的时候有选项 lucid 的？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 编译软件？
<donglu> ooo保存的文件打开都会乱码
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我arch的…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 源里的emacs一般都是 gtk的吧。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 嗯
<void1> donglu: 那是你使用的问题了...
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 那自己编译 不用gtk.
<ofan> happyaron: 恩? 没怎么用过openoffice 刚才瞎说的哈~
<donglu> 默认就是对中文支持不好
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 嗯，其他依赖gtk的不是还很多的吗？
<pocoyo> wzlxx:   --with-x-toolkit=KIT    use an X toolkit (KIT one of: yes, lucid, athena, motif, gtk, no)
<ofan> happyaron: wzlxx 问的是 emacs能不能不依赖gconf
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 你不是 只用emacs依赖gconf了？。。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 嗯，是啊…
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 不明白你想干啥。
<wzlxx> 去掉gconf
<wzlxx> 发现我的linux上需要的软件就没有几个
<happyaron> ofan: debian/ubuntu里不依赖吧。
<wzlxx> 下了，熄灯了…
<ofan> happyaron: 不清楚.. arch里的包需要..
<FrankLv> grep '\d' datafile 为什么查不到文件里的数字，正则规则不能用作grep？vim中查找'\d'工作的。
<alvin_rxg> FrankLv: grep --help => grep -P '\d' <datafile>
<ofan> FrankLv: grep '[[:digit:]]' file  用标准的字符类
<winksir> 木人说话?
<winksir>  今天安静的说～
<FrankLv> alvin_rxg,ofan: thanks. 我就是搞不清这些Pattern风格
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 你又在建设国家？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你又在创造民族？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 造过了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 快了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 恭喜
<v_v> 有人有功夫扯淡么
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 滚
<knownbad> 您累了吧？  多休息，保重。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 不累
<v_v> 悲剧了， 饿了
<v_v> 上次很happy的看别人饿， 这次自己饿了
<mrmuxl> 悲剧阿！同饿阿！
<v_v> 巧克力已经吃的想吐了
<v_v> mrmuxl: 割肉， 你吃我的， 我吃你的
<v_v> 我要红烧鸡翅
<gebjgd> mrmuxl 说:"嘘， 我就是。。。"
<v_v> 我一直在寻找可以储藏的干粮， 找不到合适的阿
<v_v> 有啥推荐没
<gebjgd> v_v<< 有阿
<gebjgd> v_v<< 方便面阿
<v_v> gebjgd: 说阿
<v_v> gebjgd: 方便面。。我已经绝缘了
<gebjgd> v_v<< 炸鸡？
<v_v> gebjgd: 以前吃的太多了， 现在已经到了，宁愿饿肚子也不吃了
<gebjgd> v_v<< 下楼去买
<v_v> gebjgd: 楼下全部关了
<gebjgd> v_v<< 翻墙
<v_v> 其实楼下没好吃的
<gebjgd> v_v<< 去24小时商店
<gebjgd> v_v<< 鸡蛋灌饼？
<gebjgd> v_v<< 煎饼？
<v_v> gebjgd: 我这里都没有阿
<v_v> 我擦类
<v_v> 我这个小区对着大马路，不是小巷子
<gebjgd> v_v<< 不羡羊
<v_v> 苦恼阿
<gebjgd> v_v<< 人肉
<gebjgd> v_v<< 找个女友
<v_v> gebjgd: ，，，
<gebjgd> v_v<< 吃她
<v_v> 靠
<v_v> 其实， 可以用 喝 的/// >_<
<gebjgd> v_v<< 上面下面？
<v_v> gebjgd: 太邪恶了
<gebjgd> v_v<< 一般
<knownbad> 都可以吧？
<v_v> knownbad: 一邱之貉
<gebjgd> v_v<< 你眼神不错
<gebjgd> v_v<< 他就是有名的台湾色魔邪神
<v_v> - -
<knownbad> 老婆没抱怨你抱怨撒。
<v_v> knownbad: 幸会阿
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你这不符合政治要求。  没台湾，只有中国。
<knownbad> v_v: 我冤枉的。
<knownbad> 我去了中国大使馆他们跟我这么说的。
<v_v> knownbad: 大侠， 您就别谦虚了，我不是天天都能碰上偶像的，签个名吧
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 扯淡。我说的台湾省
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你个笨蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 是你不符合政治要求
<knownbad> 我傻傻的把出生国填了台湾。。-_-
<v_v> -_-
<v_v> 台湾的好啊， 多少国家免签证
<knownbad> v_v: 我只签屁股上。
<v_v> knownbad: 你又不是mm
<knownbad> 大概就这么几个了，  中国强多了，有时未免打压了台湾弟弟。
<v_v> didi？？
<knownbad> v_v: 但你不是妹妹？
<knownbad> 政治言论罢了。
<v_v> knownbad: 果然非同一般， 恶魔色狼原来是didi。。
<v_v> 政治这东西是每个人都懂的么？
<mausetot> v_v: 不懂
<v_v> mausetot: bot ?
<mausetot> v_v: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<v_v> 擦， 这家伙太机动了
<knownbad> 厕所扑通扑通
<v_v> gebjgd: 我决定， 明天早上要去买早餐， 我要穿过3条马路， 所以我要买多点，才值得
<v_v> gebjgd: 我要看见什么买什么
<v_v> gebjgd: 我许多甜没吃过煎饼了， 希望明天能找到煎饼
<v_v> 不是许多天， 是许多个月了
<v_v> 悲惨阿
<v_v> 算了， 我要学会自己做煎饼
<v_v> 我要自己家里做， 天天做， 早上做， 晚上做， 饿了吃， 吃饱了继续做
<gebjgd> v_v<< 有志向！
<v_v> 恩， 胸有大志， 其实就说的我
<gebjgd> v_v<< 2个大志？
<v_v> gebjgd: 你懂的， 嘘
<gebjgd> v_v<< 2个大波
<v_v> 日月轮回， 再过几天， 白天就要变长了
<v_v> 哦也
<gebjgd> v_v<< 你不饿了？
<v_v> gebjgd: 滚
<v_v> gebjgd: 别不时提醒我
<v_v> 我擦， 这恶心的shanghaidaily
<yao_ziyuan> v_v: ? 冬天白天不是越来越短么？
<mausetot> yao_ziyuan: 不是
<v_v> google 搜出来的新闻， 连接过去， 居然还要先登录才能看
<yao_ziyuan> v_v: 莫非你在不同纬度
<gebjgd> v_v<< 饿 饿 饿
<v_v> yao_ziyuan: 额， 我再看看阿， 我这个知识匮乏的
<v_v> yao_ziyuan: 通常， 我记得是12.22太阳从南回归线回来的
<v_v> 我发现我现在敲键盘都编程无意识的动作了， 我都不知道哪个键在哪里， 不知不觉就敲出来想要的东西了
<gebjgd> 日的
<v_v> 终于来到这一天了
<zprood> 大家好
<gebjgd> qt doc好大
<zprood> 第一次用iRC
<^k^> zprood, 好  02:00 
<v_v> lol
<v_v> 好聪明的bot
<zprood> 2点了都
<zprood> 不休息的还是时差的问题 ？
<mausetot> zprood: 不是
<v_v> zprood: 海南的么？
<v_v> gebjgd: 你喜欢吃什么
<v_v> 我细细想了下， 我是草食动物
<v_v> 我偏向吃粮食
<v_v> - -
<yao_ziyuan> 这个 channel 的好处是半夜都有人聊天
<v_v> 我期待我的煎饼
<v_v> 时间走的快一点吧
<v_v> 额， 神那， 赐予我煎饼吧
<zprood> 对
<zprood> 呵呵
<zprood> 貌似这个东西很给力
<v_v> 你也喜欢煎饼》
<v_v> 喜欢？
<v_v> 我还喜欢馒头
<v_v> 恩， 馒头
<v_v> 和什么搭配呢
<gebjgd> v_v<< 烤羊肉串
<v_v> gebjgd: 嘿嘿， 是不错，只是我不大喜欢羊肉味。 不过现在努力适应
<mrmuxl> 唉！
<v_v> 哈哈
<mrmuxl> 你山东的
<v_v> 哥们， 和我一起吧， 王媒止渴其实是有道理的
<v_v> mrmuxl: 我么？ 我不时
<v_v> 不是
<v_v> 吃馒头的地方多了去了
<mrmuxl> 明天要上班阿！北京真冷阿！
<v_v> mrmuxl: 那你赶紧睡觉阿
<v_v> 时间不早饿了
<mrmuxl> 是的哦！过几天到南方去就好了
<gebjgd> mrmuxl<< 又是一个被帝都吸引的
<gebjgd> mr
<gebjgd> mrmuxl<< 还是深圳给力
<mrmuxl> 杭州好阿!
<v_v> 深圳不好
<mrmuxl> 我喜欢杭州
<v_v> 还是出生地最好， 生活了10多年， 都适应了
<Jagdwurst> 其实……印度也能很给力
<v_v> lol
<v_v> 其实， 哪儿凉快取哪儿， 然后哪儿热闹取哪儿
<v_v> 冬天往南走， 夏天反者来
<zprood> 海南的感觉最大
<Jagdwurst> 冬天到南极，夏天去北极
<happyaron> 我饿了，抄悲剧的自荐信。
<v_v> zprood: 你们现在气温多少
<zprood> 昨天还是眼光明媚的 今天冷得穿棉袄
<v_v> 哈哈
<v_v> 饿。。。阿
<zprood> 13度 现在午夜
<zprood> 中午15
<v_v> zprood: 还行
<v_v> 挺爽， 其实， 低温对人体有好处， 并且，低温环境的人相对长寿
<v_v> 时间都冻住了
<happyaron> 夏天谁去北方谁后悔。
<happyaron> 这两年比南方还热。
<zprood> 同意
<zprood> 不过这个天冷得 不方便
<v_v> 中央都到哪里避暑？
<v_v> 跟着d走
<happyaron> 我这里 -11 度，今天挺暖和的。。。
<happyaron> 前几天都 -27
<zprood> 不错
<gebjgd> v_v<< 秦皇岛 大连
<gebjgd> v_v<< 冬天去广东
<v_v> gebjgd: 原来这样
<v_v> 还是老jiang会享受
<v_v> 唉
<v_v> 长夜漫漫，无心睡眠，饥饿侵袭，不可绝断
<mrmuxl> 很无奈阿！
<mrmuxl> 睡觉
<gebjgd> v_v<< 啃墙皮
<knownbad> 公寓隔壁就是7-11.
<knownbad> 结果吃胖了，后来就不去了。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 果然米国人天天吃垃圾视频
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 果然米国人天天吃垃圾食品
<knownbad> 比没的吃好。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 自己做阿
<knownbad> 打算搬到老中区，可能就自个煮些。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 笨着的
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你娶老婆干吗呢？
<knownbad> 自个煮不划算，煮多了吃了厌。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 所以就天天吃垃圾食品
<knownbad> 烧香供奉着
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 看出来了
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你这老婆跟没娶一样
<knownbad> 现在正办着，搞不好三四月来。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 短暂的性生活 for you
<knownbad> 好像这样也没什么冲突了。
<knownbad> 来了就不知道了。
<knownbad> 跟她说了把她当二奶养着就好了。
<gebjgd> kno
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你再找个不就完了
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 离婚
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你还能硬几年阿
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 别浪费时间了
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 早离婚早幸福
<knownbad> 硬不起来也就算了，反正不怎么想生。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 空前绝后。。。
<knownbad> 嗯，3兄弟都没生。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你老妈还不骂死你
<knownbad> 她认了，跟她说生了小孩就没空没钱陪她了。
<knownbad> 时间就这么多，越切割越小。
<knownbad> 那你呢？  增产报国？
<knownbad> 打算生几个？
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 报毛阿
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 有钱就多生
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 没钱就要1个
<knownbad> 反对！  要吗就两个。
<knownbad> 一胎化不好。非人性。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 你给钱我就要2个
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 作为独生子女的我认为很人性化
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 我才不要有个人和我分享父爱母爱
<knownbad> 生出了几代宠坏的小孩。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 咱是家里的老大
<knownbad> 屁话。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 咱的东西咱自个儿用
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 宠坏不宠坏在于家教
<knownbad> 生两个以后父母走后也可互相照应些。
<knownbad> 一般多少都宠些。尤其是有更上一代在家里。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 扯蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 挣家产？
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 没事找事
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 只生一个好
<knownbad> 我若生等小孩十八岁，我。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 65？
<knownbad> 妈的，不干。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 那就别生了
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 就这样吧
<knownbad> 还是的尊重老婆的意愿。  她要的话就生吧。
<knownbad> 不能剥夺她的权利。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 她都不和你住一起生个屁阿
<knownbad> 只叫她想明白，我以后可能没这么多精力带小孩。
<knownbad> 明年来啊。
<knownbad> 不多说了，还是把身子看好些。  留着给老婆折磨。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 那她天天在国内干吗呢
 * knownbad 健身房去。
<knownbad> 养老
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad<< 估计背着你已经出墙了
<happyaron> 我间接体会了米国小孩上大学的不易。
<happyaron> 申请不是好写的。。。
<xiamx> 都睡了？
<knownbad> 不， 死光了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 是啊，我就喜欢从老婆背后上。
<^k^>  05:23
<^k^>  05:47
<Jagdwurst> hi
<^k^> Jagdwurst, 好  05:48 
<wzlxx> roylez: emacs可以去掉GTK依赖吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-17
<zackleelv> hi
<zackleelv> hi
<^k^> zackleelv, 好  08:29 
<zackleelv> hi
<^k^> zackleelv, 好  08:30 
<v_v> >_<
<v_v> ls
<wzlxx> 谁用debian看看里面emacs都依赖些什么？
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<v_v> wzlxx: 为了今天早上的煎饼付出了沉重的代价。。我感冒了
<v_v> wzlxx: 抱歉， 发错了
<v_v> wzlxx: debian有网站， 每一个包的信息都有详细说明， 包括依赖
<zackleelv> (null)
<wzlxx> o
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: packages.debian.org/emacs
<v_v> wzlxx:  http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/emacs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package emacs in squeeze
<zackleelv> (null)
<wzssyqa> zackleelv: ?
<zackleelv> (null)
<v_v> wzlxx: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/emacs23
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package emacs23 in squeeze
<v_v> wzssyqa: 看起来象是个bot在测试， 哈哈
<xiamx> 是依赖gtk的
<wzlxx> v_v: 那么细…
<wzlxx> 没有GTK？
<xiamx> 有的
<xiamx> Emacs界面好像就是gtk写的吧
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 当然了，debian之所以为debian
<wzlxx> 有
<v_v> wzlxx: 手动找依赖， 你是疯了
<Kandu> wzlxx: 編譯時別用 -with-x-toolkit=gtk 唄。另兩個選擇， yes 或者 motif
<wzssyqa> 中标和麒麟合并了？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 139邮箱貌似也开始域名检测了。。。。悲剧。
<cfy> iFvwm: opera 11 release!!!
<iFvwm> cf.
<tenzu> iFvwm: 银盆南路
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129911.htm
<ofan> 两大国产操作系统联手抗微软：争夺“桌面”\
<iFvwm> tenzu: 小猪猪。你天天念这干吗。
<wzlxx> Kandu: 我又写了个PKGBUILD正在编译，不知道过不过…
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我只是想确认一下你的行宫
<iFvwm> tenzu: 管委会
<iFvwm> 边上
<tenzu> iFvwm: 与城管为伍？
<iFvwm> 无知的疼猪。啥和城管有关
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<wzssyqa> ofan: 真不知道他们做过啥工作
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不过，好像中标他们翻译过藏语
<roylez> wzssyqa: 你哪里去捡了个帽子？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 一哭二闹三上吊要的
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
 * wzssyqa 同拜主席
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，你老大驾鹤西游了没？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 我也不知道,,,
 * pocoyo 拜见各位神仙姐姐。
<tenzu> roylez: 丫从msn上消失好几天了，据说生蛋节前回来
 * tenzu 拜见水牛小弟弟
<ofan> 你还可以查看别人的书签 还有按分类搜索好的书签
<ofan> .. 又发错
<roylez> tenzu: 那你在２０１０年是别想见他了
<v_v> 我们现在有自己的操作系统么？
<v_v> 麒麟就不算了
<ofan> 红旗
<roylez> v_v: 小霸王？？
<tenzu> roylez: 一定能见到，因为26号前后有一个final group meeting
<ofan> roylez: 小霸王应该算平台
<v_v> ofan: 那只是个发行版，还是redhat的copy, 也不算
<ofan> v_v: mtk
<v_v> 哈哈
<ofan> v_v: 深度定制也算"自助研发"
<v_v> ofan: 我们国家太神奇饿了
<v_v> gpl freebsd之类的许可， 到我们这里都无效
<roylez> 我国向来走的是流氓无产者路线阿，谁也懒得找我们的麻烦
<v_v> 按说， 纯粹学术活动，应该还是能够搞出点东西的，不过我们的学术都是行政，唉
<roylez> 搞纯学术的，都被逼走了或者饿死了，所以，就没人做了呗
<v_v> 也不知道龙芯现在是不是真的搞到军队里去了，以前看到说，我们都装备了自己的计算机，就是没说是什么东东
<wzlxx> 那几种图形有什么区别啊，我编译的时候直接用的X，现在丑的很，菜单也不能用了…
<wzlxx> ofan: 你的emacs是怎么编译的…
<wzlxx> KIT one of: yes, lucid, athena,
<wzlxx>                           motif, gtk, no)这几个有什么区别？？？？
<bao_> freebsd 其实是最好的
<bao_> 许可
<locate> 是最自由的 但最好的不好说
<bao_> 难道有限制的才最好？
<freeflying> v_v: 知识本来就是无疆界的，非要说我们自己的就太猥琐了
<v_v> freeflying: 理想主义
<freeflying> v_v: 这和理想主义要个毛的关系
<v_v> freeflying: 比如专利这东西， 明显阻碍发展的，研究出好东东不拿出来分享。可是现实如此，有利益驱动， 才能更好的促进研究发展。
<missing> 呵呵,人家研究要钱的啦
<missing> 其实还是如何平衡利益的问题
<soiamso> bao_ 那许可叫bsd 不是 freebsd
<bao_> 我只FreeBSD用的许可，不是bsd许可吗
<bao_> gpl也没有bsd的许可那么自由
<zprood> 早上好
<v_v> zprood: 好阿
<zprood> 今天天气不错。回到了17度
<Gann> 玩股票的多吗
<Gann> 我想给emacs做个股票插件，数据从新浪财经获得
<zprood> 入市有风险
<iFvwm> 股票这种东西，动态的图形，最好有一个专门的窗口显示。只看数据炒股？那不亏死哦。看错一个数据的话
<pocoyo> wzlxx: lucid 还凑合 XD
<wzlxx> pocoyo: LUCID?
<zprood> 有人用chrome os 的?
<bao_> 玩股票，都不知道谁玩谁
<v_v> lol
<soiamso> Gann: 新发的那个你收到了吗？
<iFvwm> 国家玩大户，大户玩散户。不就这样嘛。 bao_
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我直接去变成了这样./configure --prefix=/usr --without-sound --without-gconf --with-x就跟原来GTK的时候基本一样了…
<soiamso> Gann: 为什么是emacs ?
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 如果你安装了gtk，默认就是gtk.
<bao_> linux上有股票软件吗
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 安了，但是现在去掉了gconf
<Gann> soiamso: 是你发给我的吗？我刚看到
<iFvwm> bao_: 以前有
<soiamso> bao_  有啊，收费用户，而且是framebuffer, 连gnome都不能用
<Gann> soiamso: 谁帮忙做的，十分感谢
<bao_> 后来怎么了
<iFvwm> 后来都是flash版本的。 bao__
<iFvwm> 2尾巴？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 那你说我的其他程序都是GTK了？
<Gann> soiamso: 你是作者吗？很感谢你
<soiamso> Gann: 是啊
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 那你说我的其他程序都是GTK了？
<soiamso> Gann: 你那个发红包公式还记得不？
<Gann> soiamso: 很久没看过了，你还要吗
<Gann> soiamso: 我去找找
<Gann> soiamso: 你的python学的不错阿，能教教我吗？我有很多想法要实现
<soiamso> Gann: 不用了，还在用
<Gann> soiamso: 你还在用阿，觉得如何？
<Gann> soiamso: 我刚才把-h参数设置为36了，又出现错误了，你看看吧
<soiamso> Gann: 有些还行，按图买卖次数比较少
<Gann> soiamso: 恩，右侧交易就这样子
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 就是，默认的就是GTK，现在我的其他程序也是…WM是OPENBOX
<soiamso> Gann: 广发把最佳参数测试给封了？
<Gann> soiamso: 什么意思
<Gann> soiamso: 你直接用通达信软件就是
<Gann> soiamso: 什么时候linux下有通达信那样的股票软件就可以了
<soiamso> Gann: 一直都有，只是没有出个人用户版吧
<Gann> soiamso: 最近非常流行的jstock不错，你可以试试，可惜，雅虎财经的数据总是延迟15分钟
<Gann> soiamso: 是的，一直都有
<soiamso> Gann: 美股没有行情软件，才看雅虎
<Gann> soiamso: 有个u股通，据说是linux下用的，用u盘单独的linux系统，可惜不知道是否可以移植到普通系统下用
<Gann> soiamso: jstock可以看25个国家的股市
<Gann> soiamso: 中国的也可以
<soiamso> Gann: 那个U股通就是交易厅那些
<Gann> soiamso: 还可以法短信提醒
<soiamso> Gann: 发个链接吧
<Gann> soiamso: 江恩四方那个python工具你还要修改一下，我刚才把-h参数改成36,就乱了
<Gann> soiamso: 这是jstock的中文官方网站  http://jstock.sourceforge.net/zh/index.html
<soiamso> Gann: 你有没有把图面变大？
<Gann> soiamso: 变大了
<Gann> soiamso: 放大了看
<Gann> soiamso: 不放大也是乱套了
<soiamso> Gann: x y 要调大
<soiamso> Gann: 调到 2000 看看
<Gann> soiamso: 哦，是的，谢谢
<soiamso> Gann: 不是一个格一个格画的，就会有这样的问题
<Gann> soiamso: 好的
<soiamso> Gann: jstock 有没有交易模拟的？
<Gann> soiamso: 有选股方法
<Gann> soiamso: 有股票指标扫描仪
<happyaron> 北大报名系统太弱智了。
<soiamso> Gann: 也就是也没有历史数据？
<soiamso> happyaron: asp
<Gann> soiamso: 历史数据有，在线获得，不会保存的
<happyaron> soiamso: php
<soiamso> Gann: j for java ?
<Gann> happyaron: 组织上准备派你去当北大学校的首席信息管，把他们的系统全部换成开源
<Gann> soiamso: 对
 * missing 支持 Gann 
<soiamso> happyaron: 唉，组织说你的水平，北大放不下
<Gann> happyaron: 去信息产业部当部长助理
<wzssyqa> Gann: 研发绿坝？
<Gann> 把李毅中那老鬼替换下来
<soiamso> Gann: 其实编程好用的话，以中国的T+1情况，jstock 也是够的
<Gann> soiamso: 你用了吗
<wzssyqa> Gann: 那个老鬼在所有的部长里边算好点的
<Gann> soiamso: 你试试吧
<soiamso> Gann: 没有
<soiamso> Gann: 如果是香港人写的话，我是不会用的
<Gann> wzssyqa: 只是胆子小，不善于贪污而已
<Gann> soiamso: 香港人写的怎么饿了
<wzssyqa> Gann: 贪不贪问题不大，主要是别折腾
<Gann> wzssyqa: 绿坝也是他折腾的
<happyaron> soiamso: 。。。
<wzssyqa> Gann: 我觉得不是
<soiamso> Gann: 香港的论坛，还在讨论 pdf 中文乱码这些问题，也不来大陆的论坛借石，狭隘
<wzssyqa> Gann: 肯定是上边让他捣鼓的
<missing> 在帝都,部长算个屁啊
<wzssyqa> missing: +1
<Gann> soiamso: 香港的软件还是可以用用
<song> 好冷
<missing> wzssyqa: :-D
<Kandu> wzlxx: lucid yes athena 是一回事兒，只是個別稱
<soiamso> Gann: http://my.oschina.net/yccheok
<Kandu> wzlxx: no 參數好像只能用在 -with-x=no 里吧
<soiamso> Gann: 人肉中，boycup hker
<soiamso> Gann: 确定是台湾的
<Gann> soiamso: 也不要紧阿，毕竟人家开源了的
<Gann> soiamso: 有能力的去帮忙一下也不错
<wzlxx> Kandu: 嗯，我的默认还是gtk了，呵呵…不过至少去掉了gconf哈哈…
<soiamso> Gann: http://www.tdx.com.cn/soft/cpjh
<soiamso> Gann: 专业交易版，有公式自动买卖功能？
<jiero> http://www.bitcoin.org/zh-hans
<jiero> Bitcoin是点对点(peer-to-peer)基于网络的匿名数字货币。点对点(peer-to-peer)的意思是指没有中央权威控制货币的汇款通道。相反，这些货币转帐的任务是由网络节点进行的集体管理。匿名就意味着交易各方可以隐藏自己的真实身份。优势：
<jiero> 看到的好玩的东西。
<jiero> 无需信托中间人，能够方便的进行互联网上的汇款。
<soiamso> Gann: 6260元 年费
<jiero> 第三方不能够控制或者阻止您的交易。
<jiero> Bitcoin 交易几乎免费, 而信用卡的网上在线支付系统通常收取 1-5% 的交易费用，加上其他各种费用高达数百美元。
<jiero> 避免了中央储备银行的不良政策和不稳定性所造成的安全隐患. Bitcoin系统的有限货币通胀是均匀分布(由CPU决定)于整个网络, 而不是由银行垄断.
<soiamso> happyaron: ..
<Gann> soiamso: 不是linux的
<soiamso> jiero: bitcoin 是怎样发行 的？
<jiero> soiamso: 我不知道什么，刚看见。
<soiamso> jiero: 台下现金交易?
<ofan> 求delicious的替代品~
<ZhangNing> 请问桌面飞雪效果怎么样才能让它开机自动运行阿
<jiero> soiamso: 替代 paypal的玩意儿
<ofan> 网络书签
<user88881> hi
<user88881> every bodu
<^k^> user88881, 好  11:38 
<iFvwm> ofan: 浏览器不是有书签
<iFvwm> 同步书签
<jiero> soiamso: 对我来说也是超难懂的东西阿。
<user88881> 请教一个问题，有如下的一个链表结构体struct _node{struct _node *next,*prev,wchar str[60]}这样的链表，如果用stl的list定义的话，要怎么定义？
<user88881> 我对c++很不熟悉，准备用c++的stl的list来进行链表操作
<ofan> iFvwm: 最近喜欢用delicious了
<user88881> 是不是应该list<wchar> sta(60)这样的形式？
<iFvwm> user88881: 这里都是懒虫。少有搞c++的
<wzlxx> arch如果最小安装qt？？？为什么每次安装都有sdk
<user88881> 还是list<wchar[60]> sta?
<ofan> user88881: list<wchar[60]>
<iFvwm> ofan: 那还代替啥。用嘛
<user88881> 要勤奋
<user88881> 哈，白了少年头，空悲切
<soiamso> user88881: 问题是c++ 有这样的 node template ?
<iFvwm> c++就不是人用的。
<wzlxx> arch如果最小安装qt？？？为什么每次安装都有sdk
<ofan> lol
<user88881> ofan: 哦，我理解一下，多谢
<v_v> user88881: 你说为啥少年的头白了呢？ -__-
<user88881> soiamso: 有啊，有专门的list类
<soiamso> user88881: 你要出个node Object , node Class  ?
<ofan> user88881: list<string>就好
<iFvwm> lerosua: 有人喜欢c++，你来答
<user88881> ofan: 对哦？还有string类
<user88881> 哎，主要是对C++很不熟悉，很早以前看过，现在都忘记了
<lerosua> ofan已经给出正确的用法了。不需要我出现。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 那来说下，c++是人用的不。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 呃，不是人用的。
<soiamso> user88881: 所有 struct 转换成 class ,先，如果是 struct struct 才用template 吧
<iFvwm> 那 wind 还在用gtkmm不。 LeiWang
<iFvwm> lerosua:
<user88881> lerosua: 要出现啊，我记录在案，下一次有类似问题，就看有在的没有，有的话，就召唤，
<lerosua> iFvwm: 他早就不用，叛逃到Qt上了
<user88881> soiamso: 其实我不是很懂，template什么的，就知道一个名词: 模板
<soiamso> user88881: 神兽
<iFvwm> lerosua: 没吧。那再说， qt的c++不。
<soiamso> user88881: 就是参数化 类型吧
<iFvwm> nnnd 吃饭先
<lerosua> iFvwm: Qt的是修改过的C++，更不是人用的。
<soiamso> user88881: C 是没有这东西的
<iFvwm> lerosua: 额。不错。那你还在用c++不。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 编程的思维都是反人类的。
<ofan> XD
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我正向perl的道路上前行。
<soiamso> lerosua: 我的说法是不是有错，我不是C++ 专业的
<user88881> soiamso: 其实你和我说的，基本是对牛弹琴:不太听的懂。我就知道一些很基本的，然后试着用用
<ofan> 我怀疑这是被人收买了~
 * wzssyqa perl 简直是反宇宙
<wzlxx> ofan: 为什么QT4那么大。里面一堆东西，QT3很小？？？？？
<ofan> wzssyqa: +4294967295
<ofan> wzssyqa: qt3过时了
<ofan> wzlxx: qt3过时了
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 要求你换名。。。
<ofan> wzssyqa: sorry~~~
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 我什么啊？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 已经n此了，好几个人
<wzlxx> ofan: qt4里面很多东西啊…
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 跟我的名字太像
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 汗…
<Kandu> wzlxx: 換成 wzssyqb 就好了
<zkwlx> ……
<ofan> 开头太像
<wzlxx> 哈哈…
<wzlxx> 怎么只安装最小的QT4？？？？？
<wujie> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<onshoestring> happyaron: 在不在？
<wzlxx> 汗…没人知道啊？
<wzlxx> 汗，居然飞信用qt3不行…
<wujie> 问一下小企鹅输入法如何换皮肤
<missing> wujie: 输入法状态条上面 右键 就有啊
<zkwlx> wujie, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=290206
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fcitx精美皮肤下载
<wzlxx> Kandu: 你怎么用的QT/？？？？？
<wujie> 我在新立德上下的，右击没有用
<Gann> >import os
<boyka> Hello
<^k^> boyka, 好  12:00 
<missing> wujie: 你装的不是fcitx 4吧?
<wujie> 恩
<missing> wujie: 添加ppa的fcitx的源,装fcitx 4就可以换皮肤了
<wujie> 在哪有有源
<flay_> /topic
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/118237433/
<shirui> 如何wubi安装ubuntu，双击wubi没反应
<NoIE> 建议使用虚拟机。
<never_mind> 有人参加过开源项目开发么？
<jiero> never_mind: 持续的代码开发？
<never_mind> jiero:都可以，我想加入，不知道需要具备哪些条件
<jiero> never_mind: 随便挑一个，只看你能不能和其他人协调好。
<jiero> never_mind: 还有就是写的不烂到阻碍的程度。
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/HrhndkVXgwk/?tid=1
<NoIE> “李刚案”受害者律师遇袭
<never_mind> jiero:能不能随便给我一个，:)
<jiero> never_mind:  数以十万记。你随便找自己要的。
<nsdy> 注意 注意  GCC 4.5.2 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/gcc-4-5-2/
<nsdy> Debian 6.0 将整合一个完全自由的内核 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/debian-6-0-free-kernel/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 6.0 将整合一个完全自由的内核 : OSMSG
<nsdy> 非常简洁轻巧的图片查看程序 Viewnior 1.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/viewnior-1-1/
<never_mind> jiero:哦，那关键字就是“开源项目开发” 么？
<nsdy>  嘿嘿 推荐各位兄弟使用 Viewnior 查看图片  启动速度非常快 画面很精细
<ofan> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/HrhndkVXgwk/?tid=1
<jiero> neve_mind: 关键字是 open source和 source code，或者 foss。对方的网站最好是 .org
<never_mind> jiero:多谢，:)
<iFvwm> nsdy: 有feh快？
<onshoestring> 太神奇
<onshoestring> 这个国家
<iFvwm> 有xv快？
<shvntr> 有oei快？
<jiero> iFvwm:  比 eye 快。
<ofan> qiv不错
<nsdy> <iFvwm>差不多 你可以试试 这个软件源里面有 才几百kb
<onshoestring> ee 说什么呢 是不是smplayer
<onshoestring> 为什么我的xv用不成 只能用x11?
<iFvwm> 。
<jiero> smplayer从来就是最慢的。无可否认
<boyka_chen> iFvwm: 好啊。在吗？
<boyka_chen> pocoyo: 在吗？
<pocoyo> boyka_chen: .
<boyka_chen> pocoyo: gnomenu 安装出问题了。
<boyka_chen> pocoyo: 提示找不到plasmapkg。这是什么？
<pocoyo> boyka_chen: gnomenu是啥？
<boyka_chen> pocoyo: 美化主菜单的软伯。
<boyka_chen> pocoyo: 软件
<jiero> gnomenu就是一个menu软件，另一个。
<iCoding> 大家好, 有多少人想要一个linux下的source insight呢?
<pocoyo> iCoding: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> boyka_chen: 不懂。
<iFvwm> iCoding: 你谁啊。准备开发？
<iCoding> 厄, 我有这个想法...
<pocoyo> .
<iCoding> pocoyo, 厄, 你发的那个网页啥意思?
<pocoyo> iCoding: 呃。不是让你看的
<pocoyo> .
<iFvwm> iCoding: 那不是个人可以搞的事情
<iCoding> iFvwm, 不用那么严肃, 1.我是一个程序员 2. 我想要的东西没有 那么我就可以自己搞一个试试嘛
<noahbentusi> source insight....  tag + vim不是挺好用的么
<iFvwm> iCoding: 担心你头发白了，还没搞出来而已。
<iCoding> tag+vim, emacs+cscope, 我都试过, 在浏览大规模工程的时候, 确实没有source insight易用
<ofan> iCoding: 支持
<iFvwm> Source Navigator iCoding 你去改改这个先
<noahbentusi> iCoding, 你认为 tag 有什么缺点?
<iCoding> iFvwm, 没搞出来没关系啊, 反正又不是考试, 不及格要打手...
<noahbentusi> 要我来做的话. 我觉得 我会是 基于 tag来做.
<iFvwm> si的全局替换，有bug的。
<iFvwm> 中文也不支持的
<iCoding> noahbentusi, 我想搞个鼠标流的
<iFvwm> 都半角
<noahbentusi> 只是操作的问题啊.
<iCoding> 操作不重要吗?
<noahbentusi> 我认为 习惯了就好了.
<iCoding> 我的想法是: 1.解决易用性的问题 2.改进
<Kandu> iCoding: 想好了就去做唄
<noahbentusi> ok. 支持你.
<iFvwm> 都是不负责任的家伙
<noahbentusi> 用GtkSourceView + tag 吧. 我觉得 不会太难做.
<iCoding> 好, 大家支持我就开始写了, 咱们几年后见...
<Kandu> iCoding: 你做好了，這裡的大部分程序員都會很高興的
<noahbentusi> 应该没有技术壁垒.
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: 你不明白si的。
<noahbentusi> iFvwm, what's si?
<iFvwm> lol
<noahbentusi> si是 嘛玩意? iFvwm
<iFvwm> 自己使劲想
<noahbentusi> si = source insight?
<iFvwm> 是啊
<noahbentusi> 那玩意 我真使不惯. 还不如 vistual studio 建个工程 来读, 顺手呢.
<pocoyo> iCoding: ..... 几年后
<iFvwm> 论坛有hyperxxx的。 iCoding 你可以去参考
<noahbentusi> 一年就行吧. 技术都是 现成的.
<iFvwm> 忘记叫啥了
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 上次有人欠我10w的。号称2年搞出opengl的中文接口。
<iFvwm> 都是喝蛋汤的
<noahbentusi> wait...什么叫 opengl的中文接口?
<iFvwm> api支持utf8的中文显示
<noahbentusi> 中文文档?
<iFvwm> 。
<jiero> 似乎早就有了？
<noahbentusi> 文字的话, 贴图不行么.
<iFvwm> 那你们都是强人
<noahbentusi> 先用 gtk什么的 画在位图, 再贴上去.
<iFvwm> gtk和opengl何干哦
<noahbentusi> 在windows下, 就用gdi, 在linux就用gtk, x11. 反正什么的, 生成个 有文字的位图不就行了.
<noahbentusi> 再贴上去..
<iCoding> 有个奔头总是好的, 否则总是工作啊工作, 多没意思阿
<noahbentusi> 支持. 希望还能成为 ubuntu的标准套件.
 * NoIE 为什么各个国家的电脑爱好者要学会英语才能互相交流？如果用C语言进行日常会话该多好。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 命名是个问题...
 * noahbentusi 话说 我今天想吃 金钱豹, C语言 怎么说?
<lerosua> noahbentusi:    eat(me,today,jingqianbao);
<NoIE> today(){
<NoIE>    this.eat(金钱豹);
<NoIE> }
<noahbentusi> 想. 没有翻译出来..
<NoIE> hope today(){  //函数类型为hope型，没有返回值。
<NoIE>      me.eat(金钱豹);
<NoIE> }
<noahbentusi> - -b
<lerosua> NoIE: 你的明显是C++的。
<noahbentusi> 不是C++
<noahbentusi> 应该是 c#, javascript 流.
<NoIE> lerosua: 窃以为，C 和机器语言比较接近，C++和现实比较接近。
<noahbentusi> NoIE, 公有没有看过C++0x标准. 已经离火星不远了.
<NoIE> noahbentusi: 我也是一知半解。
 * NoIE 直接用C++，我只有在编程碰到问题的时候才去学。
<noahbentusi> \me觉得 c++离死不远了. c还会是个强势. 高级语言市场会由C#和Java来占领.
 * NoIE 和机器打交道的部分、需要优化型能得部分，由 C 完成。
 * NoIE 应用程序由脚本语言编写、方便调试。
 * NoIE C++ 没位置了。
<ofan> 悲剧了.. twitter上fo了一个人,BIO里写的"征男友",没看到后边还有个"巨蟹男"... X
<ofan> http://questvisual.com/ 这个好nb~
<missing> ll
<missing> lol
<noahbentusi> what's this?
<noahbentusi> ofan, 这是什么. 我用firefox打不开
<ofan> noahbentusi: 一个iphone应用..
<NoIE> ofan: 自由门用户表示压力很大。
<Gann> 请问，android的程序是什么语言？
<noahbentusi> Java
<NoIE> 应用程序应该是java吧？
<iFvwm> 改版java
<noahbentusi> 使用上 基本 和 j2se没区别
<iFvwm> 拖慢手记的
<missing> 那你还用ee?
<Kandu> 應該不如 meego 好使。我看普通的開發者直接就把
<Kandu> GemRB 移植到 maemo 手機上玩博德之門了
<noahbentusi> android挺好用的.
<Kandu> android 移植 Linux 程式應該會差很多
<noahbentusi> linux上有什么程式 适合 手机呢?
<Kandu> 然後還有人移植  bochs 到 maemo 執行 windows98 xp nt 等 :P
<NoIE> 手机的处理能力应该比奔腾2要好吧？
<noahbentusi> 我听说 android 已经可以跑 wow了
<Kandu> 遠程桌面唬人的吧
<Gann> noahbentusi: android上的程序都是用什么 语言写的阿？
<winxp> hi
<^k^> winxp, 好  15:11 
<user88881> Gann: SDK吗不是，用Java
<user88881> Gann: ndk可以用C啥的吗
<winxp> s ON
<sunwilston> 今天好安静啊
<sofire> 人多的时候有多少呢？
<Gann> 最多的时候有万把人
<shvntr> bot来给爷笑个
<shvntr> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/129922.htm
<shvntr> 噗～
<ofan> 隆重推介一个小游戏 http://bbs.3dmgame.com/thread-1630297-1-1.html
<sofire> 哦 啥时候有这么多人哦。。。
<oinil> 有没有终端下的在线游戏？
<sofire> 终端下的 文字游戏？
<ofan> mud
<oinil> ...
<sofire> 还不如玩 bbs
<ofan> 终端下能玩个啥哦
<ofan> 看看字符画还行
<oinil> nethack
<oinil> 有人玩不？
<^k^> oinil, ....  16:04 
<ofan> 什么类型的
<oinil> rpg
<lkk-> nethack 要联网的?
<oinil> ofan: rpg系列最经典的游戏之一阿
<oinil> lkk-: 不要阿
<ofan> oinil: 要钱?
<oinil> ofan: 不要
<oinil> ......
<oinil> 我就是来找在线游戏的
<oinil> 最近比较寂寞
<oinil> lol
<ofan> 你看看minecraft
<lqi> freeflying: ping
<ofan> 还有 Dwarf Fortress
<oinil> ofan: minecraft收费的？
<lqi> Developer Summit大家一般怎么翻译？
<sofire> 不会玩nethack
<freeflying> lqi: whats up
<lqi> freeflying: Developer Summit大家一般怎么翻译？^_^
<ofan> oinil: 貌似是收费的
<lqi> freeflying: 看样子开发者大会就可以了
<Gann> lqi: 开发者峰会
<lqi> Gann: thx
<freeflying> lqi: 开发者峰会
<flh> hi
<Gann> 有终端下用的飞信吗
<^k^> flh, 好  16:30 
<gebjgd> Gann<< 没有
<iFvwm> Gann: 之前有
<Gann> iFvwm: 不是有个pyfetion吗
<Gann> iFvwm: 可惜不能在emacs的shell里用
<iFvwm> 改协议后，应该就都死掉了
<iFvwm> 之前还有纯perl版本的呢。
<iFvwm> 直接socket搞的。似乎
<Gann> iFvwm: pyfetion还能用
<Gann> iFvwm: 但只在真实的终端下用
<iFvwm> 那估计是调用了新的那库
<iFvwm> libofetion0
<Gann> iFvwm: 是的
<Gann> iFvwm: 调用了新的库
<Gann> iFvwm: 要怎么调用?怎么获得那个库？
<iFvwm> 不开放。没劲的
<iFvwm> 自己看py那源码嘛
<Gann> iFvwm: 太大了，找不到地方
<iFvwm> 啥大？
<Gann> iFvwm:  pyfetion
<iFvwm> 你给url 我看下
<Gann> iFvwm: 好的
<Gann> iFvwm: http://code.google.com/p/pytool/
<Gann> iFvwm: 我想做个定时给我手机发送股票行情的app，难不难？
<iFvwm> 额。这只是算法打包了。你可以直接找作者要cli的。
<Kandu> ofan: 這個遊戲真不錯唉。剛在 arch64 上裝上了
<Gann> iFvwm: 我还很初级，不太会那些
<iFvwm> 这还算好。都是socket操作的。类似以前的那perl
<iFvwm> Gann: 发邮件嘛。找作者
<Gann> iFvwm: 估计作者也懒得理我
<Gann> iFvwm: 我再漫漫学
<iFvwm> 要剔出来。肯定费时间
<Gann> iFvwm: 我要学python
<iFvwm> 学吧
<Gann> iFvwm: 你能教教我吗？我看了几本书了，还是不能干活
<roylez> Gann: ...
 * wzssyqa 竟然找神学py
<roylez> Gann: 神不拿雷劈你就不错了
<iFvwm> 嗯。找错了。我只渡你到perl
<sofire> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> Gann: 神最讨厌py神马的了
<iFvwm> 额。你们突然都来劲了。
<Gann> roylez: 你教我阿
<JustinLei> HI,谁知道ubuntu mount ubuntu的目录乱码怎么解决?
<roylez> Gann: 我只会python２，python３我已经放弃了
<JustinLei> 两太Ubuntu都是en_US.utf-8
<wzssyqa> JustinLei: 啥格式的分区？
<Gann> roylez: python2就够了阿
<Gann> roylez: python3怎么了？
<JustinLei> wzssyqa, ext4
<roylez> Gann: 语法改了
<wzssyqa> JustinLei: 那也能乱码。。。
<roylez> Gann: perl5和perl6也要改语法
<Gann> roylez: 为什么要改来改去？
<JustinLei> wzssyqa, 恩啊
<roylez> Gann: 因为...疼了
<Gann> roylez: 这样很容易混乱阿，让我们无法是从
<wzssyqa> JustinLei: 文件名本来就是乱码吧
<Gann> roylez: 改动大不大？
<iFvwm> perl6是傻了。
<roylez> Gann: 似乎不是很大
<iFvwm> 搞虚拟层去了
<JustinLei> wzssyqa, 文件在本地都不是乱码
<roylez> iFvwm: 恩，您也同意了
<Gann> roylez: 那就不要紧阿
<JustinLei> wzssyqa, 拷贝到另外一台ubuntu也不是乱码
<JustinLei> wzssyqa, mount就乱码了
<iFvwm> 我继续perl5。多好。啥都可以
<roylez> iFvwm: 我打算把perl再学一遍....就投资３０分钟
<iFvwm> 投吧
<Gann> roylez: 我用glob显示当前目录里的文件，汉语文件名都是/x96这样的，怎么解决？
<roylez> iFvwm: 周围perl脚本的毛病已经让我没法忍了，huntxu又不幸沉了
<wzssyqa> Gann: .encode()
<iFvwm> huntxu搞啥的
<wzssyqa> deconde
<roylez> wzssyqa: 不需要decode的吧？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 那怎么搞？
<JustinLei> wzssyqa, scp过去不乱码,两边系统一模一样的
<iFvwm> 这么麻烦。decode。别用了。 :D
<roylez> Gann: # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<roylez> Gann: 文件开头有没有这么一行？
<wzlxx> 汗…系统里居然有600+个安装包…
<wzssyqa> roylez: 我觉得，这句话相当蛋疼
<noahbentusi> 我的本儿接两个屏幕, 能不能 搞出两个鼠标.
<roylez> wzssyqa: 你在vim里面加点配置，新建文件自动加这个不就好了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<noahbentusi> 我的本儿接两个屏幕, 能不能 搞出两个鼠标?
<roylez> noahbentusi: 没戏
<wzssyqa> roylez: 玩不了那玩意，学了一点，手脖子疼。。。
<iFvwm> 可以的啊
<noahbentusi> 为啥.
<wzssyqa> 继续gedit去了
<Gann> roylez: 有的，也这样
<roylez> iFvwm: ....
<noahbentusi> 到底成不成啊
<roylez> Gann: 代码可以贴给我看看吗，我这边改改看
<noahbentusi> 我本儿 有一个 猫抓板, 还有一 usb鼠标
<iFvwm> 那mutiluplexxxxx的。免费版本就虚拟2台机器。
<iFvwm> 交费就7台
<roylez> Gann: 算了，我自己试试好了，应该不需要你的代码
<iFvwm> 2个人对战多好
<iFvwm> 纯2个鼠标，可以hack底层做到
<iFvwm> 双光标而已
<noahbentusi> 要自己hack啊?
<noahbentusi> 改内核?
<roylez> Gann: 没问题的阿
<roylez> Gann: 如果是个列表，你别整个print列表，你单独print一个列表里面的item，就没问题的
<ofan> http://www.presstube.com/project.php?id=218  看眼花 了
<gebjgd> http://tupian.hudong.com/s/%E5%B8%95%E5%AD%9C%E6%9D%A5%E6%8F%90%C2%B7%E6%9C%A8%E7%89%B9%E9%87%8C%E7%94%AB/xgtupian/1/0
<noahbentusi> 维族的？
<freeflying> roylez: tomcat 熟悉不
<roylez> freeflying: 不熟悉，java的不懂
<noahbentusi> tomcat咋了?
<kingbo> 晚上好
<noahbentusi> 晚上好. 还没下班呢.
<K_Sam> 明天又考四级了
<Gann> roylez: 是的，我打印整个列表，就会出现这个乱码
<noahbentusi> 为什么要说 又 呢.
<K_Sam> 考了N次了
<Gann> roylez: 单独打印里面的项，就不会乱码
<K_Sam> 这是最后一次
<Gann> roylez: 镇是奇怪哦
<noahbentusi> 阿门
<ofan> K_Sam: 你悲剧~
<noahbentusi> 可怜的孩儿
<K_Sam> 我也觉的挺悲剧的
<K_Sam> 大四了还考四级
<noahbentusi> 咬咬牙 这次过了吧.
<K_Sam> 明天就考了，突击都不知道往哪突
<Gann> roylez: 怎么会这样阿
<Gann> roylez: 主席，列表能不能不乱码？
<K_Sam> 什么列表啊
<Gann> K_Sam: 用python打印带汉字的列表，会乱码，但是把列表里的项目打印出来又是正常
<K_Sam> 乱码可能是编码器不对
<Gann> K_Sam: 编码是用utf-8了
<K_Sam> 比如有些是uft8,有些是cp396,还有gbk，如果你的文件和你的编码器不是一个编码，就乱码了
<K_Sam> 你可以把你的文件转成uft8的
<K_Sam> 具体你说的python我没用过，不过一般乱码就是编码类型的问题，你百度一下吧
<Gann> K_Sam: 那为何单独打印数列里面的item就正常，打印整个数列就乱码
<K_Sam> 你是说单打一行没问题，打印整篇就有问题？
<Gann> K_Sam: 打印整个list就有问题
<Gann> K_Sam: 打印list里面的item就正常
<K_Sam> 打印整个list的时候第一行有没有问题
<Gann> K_Sam: 也有阿，我刚做实验，只有一个item
<K_Sam> 你用这个
<K_Sam> import sys
<K_Sam> type = sys.getfilesystemencoding()
<K_Sam> print myname.decode('UTF-8').encode(type)
<Gann> K_Sam: 你有gtalk不？
<Gann> K_Sam: 有email什么的吗？
<K_Sam> zhang_wenbo@live.com
<Gann> K_Sam: MSN吗？
<K_Sam> 对
<Gann> K_Sam: 我在装msn工具，装好就加你哦
<K_Sam> 行
<Warm_HUG> iv
<zprood> empathy
<Gann> K_Sam: 你好，添加了你，还是没看到你哦
<Gann> K_Sam: 你隐身的吧
<K_Sam> 没有，我在线
 * Warm_HUG 2011来的好快啊
<Gann> K_Sam: 看看我添加你了吗
<K_Sam> 没有，刚收到一个添加请求，然后同意了，但是好友列表里没有加进来，不知道为啥
<Gann> K_Sam: 是哦
<Gann> K_Sam: 我再发
<Gann> K_Sam: 再发了一次
<iol> ^k^: help
<iol> >b
<iol> > b
<^k^> iol, 18:09:47 up 4 days, 20:46, 0 users, load average: 0.24, 0.36, 0.47
<Gann> K_Sam: 收到了吗
<K_Sam> 没啊
<K_Sam> 不知道怎么回事，这个amsn也不怎么好用
<Gann> K_Sam: 我也是用amsn
<K_Sam> 而且不能视频，前几天整了半天
<K_Sam> 还是不能
<xiooli> 写了个 gtalk 机器人，可以聊天，会中文和英文，大家可以调戏一下
<K_Sam> 网上的人都疯了非说能视频
<K_Sam> 能不能脱衣服啊
<Gann> K_Sam: 是阿，我在linux下能视频的就是skype和gtalk
<xiooli> 支持两个参数 -t|--trans|--translate 开头的翻译（多语种），-i|--input 开头的将拼音转换成汉字
<Gann> K_Sam: 你有gtalk吗？
<Gann> K_Sam: 能加我的吗？chinesegann@gmail.com
<mausetot> Gann: 不能
<xiooli> orz-bot@appspot.com
<Gann> mausetot: 你找死阿
<mausetot> Gann: :D
<Jagdwurst> K_Sam: 可以视频，但语音只能片段
<xiooli> 大家调戏完了给点意见啊
<Gann> 我的江恩理论gtalk群，欢迎加入  ganntheory@appspot.com
<K_Sam> 你用的什么客户端
<Gann> K_Sam: 我也是用amsn
<K_Sam> 我说gtalk
<K_Sam> 就你说能视频的那个
<Gann> K_Sam: 直接用网页
<K_Sam> 哦，zhangwenbo.k@gmail.com
<K_Sam> 你加我吧
<K_Sam> 其实还是msn好用写
<K_Sam> 我吃饭去了，晚上聊吧
<slack_zbb> 周未好
<slack_zbb> iwconfig wlan0 essid "小月" key 1234-5678-90   这个中文的essid 在linux无法连接,大家有好办法没
<Jagdwurst> 换成英文字母
<noahbentusi> 有个同事结婚，公公跟大家是老熟人，大概是儿子结婚很欣慰神马的，在跟我们闲聊时很得意的说“我对人生也没神马别的要求了，现在就只希望儿媳妇能给我生个儿子。”
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 路由是别人的.我不好给她换
<ofan> 小月
<ofan> noahbentusi: 悲剧..
<slack_zbb> ofan, 我可以进路由器中.因为我可以进去.但我不想给她改名字
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 没用过中文essid, 是编码原因吗?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 用networkmanager也不行?
<gebjgd> ja
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, networkmanager没用过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 又用回kaffeine了
<slack_zbb> 我只用命令行的说
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 装13
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 因为有暂停功能
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 用命令行不算牛屄啊
<slack_zbb> gebjgd, 我现在用的是13.1
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 另外方便
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 是滴
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 13.1是什么？
<slack_zbb> 我不是用的13
<slack_zbb> gebjgd, slackware呀
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且能按时间录节目
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 没用过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 知道
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 我之前也用slack, 有wicd
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我知道为什么一开始kaffeine不能开了
<slack_zbb> gebjgd, 你知道wicd 行吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我知道为什么一开始kaffeine不能看了
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< wicd可以
<cfy> slack_zbb: 用过slackware,XD
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 连什么？
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, wicd 可以弄中文的essid啊?
<mausetot> slack_zbb: 可以
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 无线？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为啥
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 因为xorg.conf
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 上slackbuild 编译一个networkmanager吧
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 那个 key 1234-5678-90 是ASCII KEY吗？
<mausetot> xiaoy: 不是
<slack_zbb> 那iwconfig 要是改原码呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 删了，tint2正常了。全屏视频正常了
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 我一直用networkmanager + nmapplet
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 是hex
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 早就用上edev了，完全手写xorg.conf己经是几年前的事了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我不是和你说过么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你也用不着完全手写啊。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我的intel 845用问踢
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, networkmanager可以用中文essid呀?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我的intel 845有问题
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 现在用的是胖鱼给的本子
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 至少没见过有人问过networkmanager连中文essid的问题
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 就安装WICD吧。。。应该在SLACKWAREdvd里面，看EXTRA文件夹。
<mausetot> xiaoy: 嗯
<slack_zbb> 没人问过,也许他们都是连的英文的
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 谢谢.
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: wicd在slack里自帯的，networkmanager上slackbuild也很方便
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 因为没人那么蛋疼用中文的ssid
<slack_zbb> networkmanager wicd 我都会试,十分感谢
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, gebjgd 谢谢
<xiaoy> 那个MAUSETOTbot是干什么的？
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: :D
<slack_zbb> 感谢irc 感谢大家
<mausetot> 捣乱的
<onshoestring> 应该先感谢郭嘉
<slack_zbb> 大家有搞到wpa 的不?
<xiaoy> 恩。。好像不是BOT XD XD
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 一直都用wpa
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我是说搞别人的
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< wpa2路过
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 你搞过别人的?
<iol> 用工具嘛,加上一点点时间
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 邻居都是wpa2
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 你怎么搞？
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 人家说不好还用了mac过滤
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, slackpkg install wicd 也可以
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 你破了能有什么用
<slack_zbb> 我过二天想搞下试试.现在用的别人的wep
<slack_zbb> 想向大家学点经验.
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 偷不到的，否则那些数学家都白活了
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 总有机会吧
<iol> 我的无线是公开的.
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 你破解了别人的WEP？
<mengfei> 我绑定了mac
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, wep 超简单的
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 现在用的就是.
<xiaoy> 还有人用WEP吗？。。。
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 我家边上好多
<xiaoy> 那我应该到中国上网：）
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 每个都可以自由进路由中.但我啥也不改
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 有的是绑mac ,我只把我的mac 加进去,就好了
<mengfei> 绑定了mac的你根本进不去，还怎么改
<slack_zbb> mengfei, 用airodump-ng听到客户端mac 后,改成他们内网mac 我就可以进去了.
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 你用的是什么AIRCRACK－NG？
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 是的
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 加密的绑定mac，你没有任何机会
<cfy> slack_zbb: wep么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 屁
<cfy> slack_zbb: wpa-psk咋办？
<mengfei> slack_zbb: 这样可以？我还不知道呢，同时两个相同的mac连能上
<slack_zbb> cfy, wpa psk 我过二天想试下子呢.我查了,要有好字典.
<cfy> slack_zbb: 这不行的。我的密码都是随机生成的。
<slack_zbb> 字典问题我想也不大,写个程序生成就好了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 扯蛋
<cfy> slack_zbb: 我都不知道。。。。
<cfy> 或许该加个防火墙，如果有人暴力测试啥的直接ban....
<slack_zbb> 我是来请教经验的.
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 扯你蛋
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 来阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不来都不行
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你睡着了来
<slack_zbb> wpa 才是目的
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 很少有人用wpa和wep了。都wpa2了
<cfy> slack_zbb: 我认为wpa就算了，暴力太麻烦了吧。
<YiMing> 我装上了miredo，现在只能访问google的ipv6，试了一些其他的地址，都显示不可达，请问这是咋回事？
<slack_zbb> cfy, 试下子
<cfy> gebjgd: 貌似wpa的psk和wpa2的psk是同一个东西？
<mausetot> cfy: 不是
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 一样
<slack_zbb> gebjgd, wpa2 一点没希望了吗?
<cfy> mausetot: 什么不是？
<mausetot> cfy: 不知道
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 意大利多少度现在？
<cfy> mausetot: ?
<mausetot> cfy: :D
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 我去旅游。住你哪里一晚上20欧元行不？
<gebjgd> slack_zbb<< 暴力有希望的
<cfy> 我感觉是同一个东西。
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 你知道。。。看别人的IP很不礼貌
<cfy> gebjgd: slack_zbb 闯到别人家里。。。。
<slack_zbb> gebjgd, 谢谢
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 你知道，你ip没隐藏。不是我的问题
<xiaoy> -_-
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 你光着屁屁，看下很礼貌了
<cfy> 谁来crack我？
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 爆菊才是不礼貌
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< XD
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 你怎么知道我不在用个PROXY
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< <xiaoy> 还有人用WEP吗？。。。<xiaoy> 那我应该到中国上网：）
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 你刚才暴露了
<Jagdwurst> xiaoy:  你们那里有mafia 不？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用配置文件不？在perl里
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 我也可以在另外一个国家。。。用意大利的PROXY
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 可以
<iol> 大
<xiaoy> －｜－
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 我是问你。我去旅游。住你哪里行么
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 你想去罗马？
<Gann> MaskRay: 在.emacs里面如何添加这个配置  (require 'bitlbee)，M-x eval-buffer
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 恩，还没去过意大利
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 罗马，威尼斯。
<xiaoy> 还是去另一个地方。。。
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 还有什么推荐么？
<mausetot> gebjgd: 不知道
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 配置文件？没用过
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。我现在要用到了。要么命令行参数，要么配置文件。
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 你想花多少钱？
<MaskRay> Gann: bitlbee 是把 gtalk 等聊天工具当作 irc 来用的东西，emacs 是不知到 bitlbee 的存在的
<Jagdwurst> xiaoy: 他不花钱，他卖身
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< Jagdwurst 也行
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 我的菊花很紧的
<MaskRay> cfy: 命令行参数吧…………
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 痔疮可以模拟初夜情景
<gebjgd> xiaoy<< 何如？
<Jagdwurst> lol
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 你心动了？
<wujie> 真的？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 等cebit的时候去找你
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好啊
<slack_zbb> wicd 好像也处理不了中文essid
<gebjgd> sl
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 你的 iwlist 列出来的是中文吗? 还是乱码 ？
<cfy> MaskRay: .，我在vps上跑的。有点麻烦。而且既然是vps.就要有多人使用的意识。我是要用户名和密码的。这样别人一个ps...我囧XD
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我用iwlist列出来是乱码
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 恐怕你的问题在于UTF ENCONDING
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 那就把iwconfig那行写到文本文件里,用''包着，换上xxx编码
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 那就把iwconfig那行写到文本文件里,essid用''包着，换上xxx编码
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 换上gb2312 吗
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我要是直接改我的local呢?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 不知道，那个id是gb2312的吗?
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 这个,要判断下子
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 直接改local太折腾
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我如果把locale 换成gb2312 iwlist 出来的如果是中文,不就证明了吗
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 不一定＃
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 那些终端模拟器不一定会认locale
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 这个事情,是不是iwconfig 原码的事?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 应该不是
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 你可以把结果送到文件里，再vim之类的用cp936打开
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 具体我该怎么做
<sunwilston> 刚把chromium升级到最新版就出现了断错误，靠
<pocoyo> MaskRay:  Gann: bitlbee 是把 gtalk 等聊天工具当作 irc 来用的东西，emacs  bitlbee 的存在的 这个有效果截图没有/？
<sunwilston> 有谁知道ubuntu apt-get install安装的软件下载到了什么目录？
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: iwlist scan > foo.bar  ; vim foo.bar
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 如果你的vim有设置过编码识别的话
<slack_zbb> 设置个环境变量$a="小月" 然后iwconfig wlan0 essid "$a"   这样成不
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 就是做了个本地的 irc 服务器，可以让 emacs erc 聊 gtalk 等
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 那么那个文本用 gb18030保存
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这样也挺好。感觉。
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 然后再用shell解释一下
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 嗯
<iol> slack_zbb: iwlist scan | vim - -c 'set encoding=cp936'
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 环境变量并不能解决问题
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 有教程没有？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: http://guaneryu.com/blog/archives/436
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst,谢谢
<slack_zbb> iol, 谢谢
<Jagdwurst> iol: windows下，也有可能是 ucs2/utf16.虽然概率比较小
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我的 freebsd 似乎登录不了……两台 gentoo 都可以了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我先看看。
<iol> Jagdwurst: utf16默认打开好像不会乱
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 是一下这个iwconfig wlan0 mode managed ap 你的AP的mac key 你的key
<tenzu> pocoyo: 又开始蛋疼了？折腾命令行？
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 嗯
<pocoyo> tenzu: 呃。。有点儿 这个早先 lainme 介绍过。 我没试 今天试试看。
<Gann> MaskRay: 我是想在emacs里用bitlbee聊msn
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没现成的，麻烦
<xiaoy> slack_zbb, 你试了吗？
<MaskRay> Gann: 嗯，很方便
<slack_zbb> xiaoy, 我现在 xp 下. 一会试
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉 我看看先。 vi 里可以临时变成root用户不能？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 即使能，我也不会
<Gann> MaskRay: 不知道要怎么配置
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我也就临时用vim看看文档内容而已
<MaskRay> Gann: 没用过 msn
<Gann> MaskRay: 这个配置 有问题 http://hi.baidu.com/sszllx/blog/item/f11891134418ce2bdd54019a.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用emacs聊天-MSN_雕虫小技....._百度空间
<iol> pocoyo: su -c 'vi xxx',这算么?
<ofan> http://img.ly/2Dc9
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: 直接成root可能比较麻烦，  如果有sudo的话直接把 buffer 用sudo 送到文件里
<tenzu> pocoyo: 记得vim里面可以用shell命令的，不过怎么用我忘了
<MaskRay> Gann: 不需要 bitlbee.el，我 msn 没配置过
<MaskRay> Gann: gtalk 在 freebsd 上没配置成功，不知到怎么回事。文档不够丰富
<Gann> MaskRay: 这个配置有没有错  (require 'bitlbee)，M-x eval-buffer
<pocoyo> MaskRay: sudo bitlbee -F -d ~/.bitlbee Error: bind: Address already in use
<MaskRay> tenzu: !xxx
<Warm_HUG> WarIII 才40￥
<pocoyo> MaskRay:  netstat -an | grep 6667 |tcp6       0      0 :::6667                 :::*                    LISTEN
<MaskRay> tenzu: :!xxx
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这是哪个程序在用 6667 ??
<iol> Warm_HUG: 这啥
<Gann> MaskRay: freebsd上为何不行，还不是和debian里一样吗
<mausetot> Gann: 不为何
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 应该是 bitlbee
<Warm_HUG> iol: 魔兽争霸
<onshoestring> 为什么变成root 在vi?
<Gann> MaskRay: 还有，我的emacs里面无法调用google-chrome浏览链接
<onshoestring> 可以sudo
<MaskRay> Gann: 看不出来
<tenzu> MaskRay: 干神马？
<MaskRay> Gann: (setq browse-url-generic-program (executable-find "xxx")) (setq browse-url-browser-function 'browse-url-generic)
<Warm_HUG> 原来那些单机游戏那么便宜啊
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 例如？
<tenzu> 鬼来了！快跑啊！
<onshoestring> 水牛是不是这个以普通用户打开的VIM当中保存一个ROOT用户文件
<mausetot> onshoestring: 不是
<MaskRay> tenzu: vim 调 shell 命令。。
<onshoestring> ？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哇靠果然是 刚安装上啥都没提示 都行。。 默认目录我都没改。
<tenzu> MaskRay: 我说错了？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 使命召唤2
<xiaoy> MaskRay, lsof -i :6667
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你怎么配置的？
<silverzhao> 请问有人用codeblocks的吗？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 现在都7了吧？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 35ï¿¥
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 还没朽。
<Gann> MaskRay: 浏览器的问题解决了，谢谢
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 我～～～我～～我不知道
<MaskRay> xiaoy: 多谢指教
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: call of duty4 已经是07还是08年的事了
<xiaoy> MaskRay, ;-)
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<iol> mausetot: ...
<mausetot> iol: :D
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你知道的也太多了，接招
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 哼哼，乾坤大挪移~~！
<tenzu> 毛女侠怎么跑了？
<silverzhao> 我在codeblocks中，即使只是一个简单的hello world程序，在编译运行后总会出现一行红色的字"Process terminated with status 255 "，有人遇到过吗?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 求你的 ~/.bitlbee 配置文件
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 不好意思我有主角光环，哈哈
<delectate> 今天还是没有讲座,faint....
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 动感光波！
<silverzhao> 但是却能正常运行的，就是那行红字看着不爽。
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你回来了 - -！
<silverzhao> 我在settings-->Environment中设置的是gnome-terminal -t $TITLE -x
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 说了多少遍！是我回来了！
<ofan> silverzhao: 用xterm
<delectate> tenzu: 难道 Warm_HUG 是bot？
<silverzhao> ofan: xterm太丑了～～～
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 看来阿绿又欺负你了
<ofan> xiaoy: 还行
<delectate> roylez_: 拜见主席～
<ofan> xiaoy: 汗 发错~
<gDD> Warm_HUG: test
<xiaoy> ?
<ofan> silverzhao: xterm还可以
<silverzhao> ofan: 那你有遇到过我的问题吗？
<mengfei> ofan: xterm对中文支持不好
<Warm_HUG> gDD: tset：目前还是肉身的，没进入人工神经网络
<ofan> silverzhao: 没,codeblocks里用的是默认的
<ofan> mengfei: 挺好
<pocoyo> tenzu: 跟谁说话 还得 先 打出来 tab . 不然提示<root> Unknown command: 没法改名了。. Please use help commands to get a list of available commands.
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我都不知道配置在哪儿搁呢。
<silverzhao> ofan: 那你是自己编译codeblocks的吗？
<mausetot> silverzhao: 不是
<ofan> silverzhao: 不是
<ofan> mausetot: xxxxx
<mausetot> ofan: :D
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你在哪儿看到的RMB35？
<iol> xterm蛮慢的
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<silverzhao> mausetot: 什么不是？
<mausetot> silverzhao: 不知道
<ofan> 没觉得
<silverzhao> ofan: 那是怎么安装的？
<gDD> zh.wikipedia.org/zh/人工神经网络
<ofan> 反正我用urxvt...
<pocoyo> tenzu: twitalker020 这个真杯具。。。。 啥都没给出来。太长了？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 卓越亚马逊找三体时候看到地
<ofan> silverzhao: 源里的
<iol> Warm_HUG: 那应该没cdkey的吧
<ofan> silverzhao: 或者自动编译的
<iol> Warm_HUG: 只是包装介质的价格
<Warm_HUG> iol: cd-key不是在包装上？
<tenzu> pocoyo: twitalker太麻烦，还不如装个twhirl
<silverzhao> 哦～我是下载的nightly builds，自己编译的。以前都没有问题的，就是忽然出现了，郁闷！
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 白送也不想要
<Warm_HUG> iol: 然后就是说明书了，相当失望，是用普通的纸张，内容也很简单，CDKEY也在里面
<iol> Warm_HUG: 你买了?
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 没玩过war3
<Warm_HUG> iol: 没，看到别人的评论
<mengfei> Warm_HUG: 不会吧，没玩过war3？
<Gann> 以前大学四年学计算机，还不如来这里学一年哦
<Warm_HUG> mengfei: 我说疼疼那家伙
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: warcraft3?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我也发现。 不过跟 gtalk一起 也还好 不过我不看的时候居多。 最近倒少上推了。
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你当我说啥呢
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我哪儿知道
<mengfei> 呵呵
<iol> 星际2还有好几百呢
<Gann> pocoyo: 新浪的微博可以用gtalk机器人发布，特别方便
<tenzu> pocoyo: 推上话痨太多，用gtalk的话不停的闪
<Gann> tenzu: 能用gtalk发推吗
<tenzu> Gann: twitalker
<delectate> 艹，恨死wordpress了，自动保存覆盖了我写好的文，tmd
<Gann> tenzu: 推现在可以直接访问了吗
<delectate> 一篇雪白啊，就剩一个标题了，tmd
<tenzu> delectate: 赶紧发了，我好share，显得我与时俱进
<Warm_HUG> 悲剧了
<tenzu> Gann: 你觉得呢？
<iol> 除非换天了
<ofan> 远离wordpress
<Gann> tenzu: 我听说不可以阿，所以我一直没有申请twita
<Gann> tenzu: 如果可以我就去申请一个
<tenzu> Gann: 翻墙呗
<delectate> tenzu: 写了3天，瞬间全没了……哭啊
<ofan> Gann: 这辈子是不可能解封了...
<Gann> tenzu:  ofan  为什么我认为好的东西都被封了呢？
<tenzu> delectate: 没的挽救了？
<ofan> 我觉得自动保存是祸水.. 其实vim这样用swap文件的方式最好...
<mengfei> 是啊，youtube多好的网被封了
<Gann> picsa,youtube,blogger,推，dropbox，等等等等，凡是我喜欢的都被屏蔽了
<tenzu> Gann: 千万别人为internet好，不然我没的用了
<delectate> tenzu: 嗯，没有救了，以前的sql导出文件也没有了，哭啊
<Gann> tenzu: 连google doc都被封了，这世道怎么了？
<mengfei> delectate: 咋不做备份呢
<tenzu> delectate: banban bless you
<iol> blogger我倒没觉得有多好
<ofan> iol: 没看过blogger吧
<delectate> mengfei: 存在draft了，谁知道会出问题啊……
<ofan> iol: 太多优秀的科技博在blogger上了
<tenzu> Gann: googledoc对我来说倒不是那么重要。我只希望dropbox正常，虽然这不太可能
<Gann> iol: 能自己组装积木一样搞blogger，很不错
<iol> ofan: 我是说这个程序,不是说上面的内容.
<ofan> 晕
<lqi> tenzu: 昨天看reader，好像有帖子说直接用ip可以访问dropbox，不过我不在墙内，没法验证
<Decate1> tenzu: 什么封了？所有可能对外界传达消息的网站？
<mengfei> 我现在就够买了稳定的vpn用来翻墙
<ofan> dropbox挂着vpn有点慢
<ofan> 估计是我vps限速了,nnnd..
<iol> 我能翻墙出去,封就封吧
<lqi> tenzu: http://cocobear.info/blog/2010/12/14/dropbox/
<tenzu> lqi: 跟改host原理差不多？
<lqi> tenzu: 就是本地加一条记录，如果gfw没有封ip的话，就应该可以工作
<tenzu> lqi: 我也没法验证
<mengfei> 肯定封过IP了
<iol> 把msn封了吧.
<tenzu> 把扣扣封了吧，他大爷的
<mengfei> 我看youtube.直接用ip也连不上
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: affirmative
<ofan> 封腾讯的ip段
<lubcat> ....gg已经近乎开不了了
<xiaoy> mengfei, 肯定嘛
<alvin_rxg> mengfei: NzQuMTI1LjEyNy45Mwo=  试试这个ip
<mengfei> 什么时候把外网全封了，真正的大中华局域网
<Decate1> mengfei: 是不是有什么不利当局的消息啊，把什么都封了怎么玩呢？
<tenzu> 你们这些人公然讨论不河蟹话题，我去举报
<Gann> mengfei: 大中华也不可能阿，台北之声和香港一些网站也要封掉的
<delectate> arch用户呢？你们的audacious能用吗？
<iol> tenzu: 你觉得举报会有搭理你么.
<Decate1> tenzu: 如果一个政权开始禁言而没有人出声，下一步它一定会杀人灭口。
<delectate> tenzu: 你audacious能用吗？
<mausetot> delectate: 不能
<delectate> mausetot: 呃，我也是，reportbug
<mausetot> delectate: :D
<tenzu> delectate: 已经退化到mocp了。。。
<delectate> mausetot: 是不是ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE？
<mausetot> delectate: 不是
<roylez_> tenzu: 进化吧？
<xiaoy> mengfei打破中国的火墙太容易了XDXDXD
<mengfei> 所以啊，我觉得youtube就挺不错的，被封了太没道理了
<iol> mpd好使
<delectate> tenzu: 呃……我用了deadbeef，远不如audacious……
<tenzu> iol: 我的目标是当个五毛，举报只是我接近组织的借口
<tenzu> roylez_: 拜见主席~~！
<Gann> 按道理，只能哪个视频有问题就封哪个
<alvin_rxg> delectate: 看情况是你配置有问题
<Decate1> tenzu: 拷。
<roylez_> cfy: 你看过 ducky 1087 的附带说明吗？
<ofan> http://luo.bo/1493/ 几秒钟制作冰块~~~~
<Gann> 谁的博客有反动内容就封谁的，不能把我们良民的也封掉阿
<Decate1> Gann: 不知道这么封有用吗？人又不是不会思考。
<delectate> alvin_rxg: 不是，我从头编译的也不行，移除了配置文件也不行，估计是arch升级库把audacious误伤了
<xiaoy> 网络不能被阻止：）
<roylez_> tenzu: 买 ducky 吧，真的很赞
<Gann> Decate1: 又不是我封的
<lubcat> ....
<Decate1> Gann: 是你封的就好喽，把你大卸八块就正常了。
<iol> tenzu: 我也是五毛
<lubcat> 大谈特谈 这话题 。
<onshoestring> 一个帖子五毛
<lubcat> 通通小黑屋。
<tenzu> roylez_: 回国再买，现在买了都是负担
<delectate> xmms也用着不爽，menu是x原生的……
<onshoestring> 搞个发贴机器人你就发了
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<Decate1> onshoestring: 五毛党？
<cfy> roylez_: 没有？怎么了？
<tenzu> iol: 麻烦引荐一下吧
<delectate> tenzu: 悄悄问一句，mpd怎么装？
<mausetot> delectate: 不知道
<iol> tenzu: 奉献下
<lqi> 问个和频道无关的问题，windows下有啥软件可以把mp3刻成cd(wav)的非盗版软件么？
<mausetot> lqi: 可以
<tenzu> delectate: 会不会是python和python2的问题？
<lqi> mausetot: 可以用？那就是只封dns了
<mausetot> lqi: 可以
<roylez_> cfy: 里面居然都写了，在 kbc-china 论坛注册，延保3个月
<iol> lqi: foobar2k就可以吧.
<mausetot> iol: 嗯
<tenzu> delectate: mpd是神马？
<cfy> roylez_: ...没看到。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 不过键盘这东西，保修有什么用呢...
<delectate> tenzu: 呃，不知道……我没条件测试……
<lqi> iol: 我看看先
<sikao_lfs> 对了youtube使用ubuntu如何看。我通过几个ssl代理的代理都不能看。有简单方法吗？
<delectate> tenzu: music play deamond
<iol> mpd 0.16支持cue了
<delectate> tenzu: Music daemon
<tenzu> delectate: 我只会mocp，我听主席的
<cfy> roylez_: 我也这么觉得。反正店家会负责的。你有没有觉得键盘有点味道？
<mausetot> cfy: 没有
<delectate> tenzu: 装了，不会用……
<cfy> mausetot: ?
<mausetot> cfy: :D
<iol> 不过还不支持内嵌的
<delectate> tenzu: mocp怎么装？
<roylez_> cfy: 没有，我鼻子不好使的
<cfy> 着谁的bot?
<iol> cfy: 键盘到了啊
<cfy> 这谁的bot?
<mausetot> cfy: 我
<freeflying> roylez_: how can human being produce such a complex system -> tomcat
<cfy> iol: 早到了。。。。。
<xiaoy> sikao_lfs, 你试试用TOR
<iol> cfy: 怎么样啊?
<cfy> 小bot...
<tenzu> delectate: -S moc
<roylez_> freeflying: it is made by a bunch of java monkeys...
<cfy> iol: 还不错。很轻呢。
<mausetot> 呵呵
<lqi> iol: 还真有个插件支持刻录，我会来先试试，http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_burninate
<cfy> bot在干啥?
<freeflying> roylez_: maybe java wankers
<lqi> iol: 谢谢
<iol> lqi: :D
<Decate> k.
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 我滴bot,没事放出来活跃下气掰
<Jagdwurst> 气氛
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 哦。。。。
<Jagdwurst> xD
<delectate> tenzu: mocp太给力了……玩不转 @_@
<iol> cfy: 有多少键?
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<sikao_lfs> 恩。谢谢xiaoy:
<Gann> 各位，google的appspot还有什么好玩的程序吗？
<cfy> iol: 80%的。多少我也没数过。
<roylez_> freeflying: why are c++, perl and java/tomcat so popular? because they are so hard to maintain, employers have to always seek for *capable* guys to fix the old stuff.
<ofan> mausetot: bot bot bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<xiaoy> j/ #freenode
<lqi> mausetot 是机器人？
<mausetot> lqi: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<iol> bot都去死吧
<tenzu> delectate: 啊？很简单啊
<freeflying> roylez_: hehe, good points
<iol> cfy: 看到了,没什么新意
<lqi> roylez_: you prefer c?
<sikao_lfs> :-D
<tenzu> delectate: 按一下h不就能看命令么
<cfy> iol: 体验机械的感觉不错XD
<roylez_> lqi: I prefer to use "echo" to make my "hello world" application
<lqi> roylez_: shell/bash then? ^_^
<iol> cfy: 哈哈,我已经退了.
<delectate> tenzu: 呵呵，so cool...
<roylez_> lqi: bash, ruby ... anything stupidly easy.
<cfy> iol: 退了？
<tenzu> delectate: 感谢国家，感谢主席，感谢CCAV
<freeflying> roylez_: and tomcat's documentation sucks
<lqi> roylez_: which place in your list for python?
<delectate> tenzu: 感谢国家，感谢主席，感谢CCAV，感谢 tenzu
<roylez_> tenzu: 你 play list 加 http://64.237.49.76:8015 试试
<iol> cfy: 用我那台式机键盘去了.
<Jagdwurst> cfy: ib-perl 不是我的，  我只认领 MAUSETOT, 刚才被ib-perl捅了一下
<roylez_> lqi: python is fading out from my list when they try to migrate to python3
<cfy> iol: 哦。
<tenzu> roylez_: mplayer试了一下，没动静
<lqi> roylez_: yes, that's a painful issue to have 2.x and 3.x at same time
<cfy> Jagdwurst: .两个op都在。。。。。。
<Jagdwurst> 闪...
<roylez_> freeflying: that is for sure. if it so easy to understand the doc, the code would be easy to maintain. no need to hire more then.
 * tenzu reboot
<roylez_> tenzu: 总之就是 shoutcast 的那些电台了
<roylez_> tenzu: 现在国内连不上了，可惜了
<xiaoy> roylez, 你想上什么网页？
<delectate> 不给力……給力的audacious却阵亡了……
<roylez_> xiaoy: shoutcast的音乐电台听不了
<xiaoy> roylez, 请给我一下连接：）
<happyaron> cfy: Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at 是啥意思？
<alvin_rxg> delectate: pulseaudio 输出没问题
<roylez_> xiaoy: shoutcast.com
<delectate> alvin_rxg: 我根本无法打开的说……
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> delectate: #audacious
<cfy> happyaron: 这是啥出得错误？那个po2db?
<Warm_HUG> 刚刚掉线错过你们的大计讨论了
<roylez_> xiaoy: http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<happyaron> cfy: 别的地方，一个perl脚本
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似是说文件名带着\n，所以无法获取stat信息？
<delectate> alvin_rxg: 试过了，仍然是同样的错误：ALL OUTPUT PLUGINS FAILED TO INITIALIZE.
<cfy> happyaron: 没遇到过这个问题。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<maonx> roylez_: 主席在吗
<alvin_rxg> delectate: 你现在是什么样的声音后台？  pulseaudio ? alsa? oss ?
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。。。
<delectate> alvin_rxg: alsa，安装了alsa-bin
<delectate> alvin_rxg: 呃，是alsa-lib
<xiaoy> roylez, 你一帮是用什么软件STREAM它？
<roylez_> maonx: .
<roylez_> xiaoy: mocp
<cfy> happyaron: According to perldiag if any file operation fails and the filename happens to contain a newline character, the warning "Unsuccessful on filename containing newline" will be emitted.
<maonx> roylez_: 可不可以更改Mutt按y时候的默认目录
<alvin_rxg> delectate: 输出 alsa 有问题？ 那装 alsa-oss 试试 oss 输出
<cfy> happyaron: 你认识参数的吧，在那行之前执行chomp(参数即可),
<delectate> alvin_rxg: ok，我试一下
<roylez_> maonx: y？干什么的？
<happyaron> cfy: 要该perl脚本？
<cfy> happyaron: 如果你不会改，可以给我看看:)
<delectate> alvin_rxg: 仍然是同样的错误
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<happyaron> cfy: 问题是不能该脚本，只能改文件名
<roylez_> maonx: 是 = 开头的那些吧？
<maonx> roylez_: 我也不知道这个算是Mutt的按键还是你以前设置的,这里写的是 show incoming mailbox lists
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似是stat失败了，而刚好文件名带\n,所以就报这样的错误
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？那你添加一个\n试试
<roylez_> maonx: 你需要这个吗？我根本不用这个
<maonx> roylez_: 我把收到的邮箱分类了,如果我要进Twitter的分类 就是要按y  按y的话只显示我的Inbox收件箱,然后我按c 切换到Twitter分类的目录要
<maonx> roylez_: 所以在想有没有办法设置成 按y 直接默认到 比如 .mail的目录
<roylez_> maonx: .... 不知道，我查查看
<maonx> delectate: 我直接是Oss
<happyaron> cfy: 啥意思？
<maonx> roylez_: 好的,谢了~~
<delectate> maonx: audacious可以运行吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。你不是说改文件名？
<maonx> delectate: .... 我只用MPD....
<happyaron> cfy: 对啊，呢咋改。。。
<happyaron> 咋改
<roylez_> maonx: mailboxes =inbox =twitter
<roylez_> maonx: 试试？
<cfy> happyaron: mv 貌似只能先'，然后一个回车,再'
<cfy> happyaron: 你有perl版本的rename么？
<xiaoy> roylez, 你用什么命令STREAM：moc http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074 ?
<roylez_> xiaoy: 你用 mplayer 吧
<roylez_> xiaoy: 如果你不是常用moc的话
<roylez_> xiaoy: mocp
<happyaron> cfy: 没有
<cfy> happyaron: .
<roylez_> xiaoy: mocp启动moc，切换到playlist，ctrl-u添加地址
<maonx> roylez_: OK 就是这个  主席万岁
<xiaoy> roylez, 我都能听。。。你应该用一个PROXY
<roylez_> xiaoy: .....
<roylez_> xiaoy: 也许我这里网太烂了吧
<cfy> happyaron: perl -e 'rename "b","b\n"'
<cfy> happyaron: 试试，把b改成你的文件名
<roylez_> xiaoy: 977的歌比较新，我时不时会听到好的
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么叫 Perl 版本的 rename，File::Rename？
<cfy> MaskRay: perl-rename
<xiaoy> roylez, 你刚才不是说在国内听不到吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是有个script嘛。
<happyaron> cfy: 不是这个问题。
<cfy> happyaron: ?，这个报错应该就是这个问题了。
<MaskRay> cfy: File::Rename?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是
<roylez_> MaskRay: 随系统来的rename，有可能是两个，perl-rename或者coreutils的rename，perl的那个功能多些
<cfy> MaskRay: http://search.cpan.org/~pederst/rename-1.8/bin/rename.PL
<happyaron> cfy: 这样改名后的文件在mv的时候会提示还行
<roylez_> cfy: mv不行吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: dev-perl/rename
<MaskRay> cfy: dev-perl/rename?
<wowoto> pocoyo: hello
<cfy> roylez_: mv怎么弄成带\n?
<MaskRay> roylez_: 明白了
<happyaron> cfy: 但是原来的文件没这情况。
<xiaoy> ？
<roylez_> cfy: 你怎么可以这么变态阿？
<roylez_> xiaoy: 我以为是这样
<wowoto> roylez_: 尾巴主席：D
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚了。这个报错就是stat的时侯多了\n
<cfy> happyaron: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2652261/why-does-perl-complain-about-unsuccessful-stat-on-filename-containing-newline
<^k^> ⇪ title: windows - Why does Perl complain about "Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline"? - Stack Overflow
<roylez_> wowoto: 死窝窝，好久不见了
<xiaoy> roylez, 我不再国内。。所以我说你用PROXY吧
<xiaoy> ＊在
<cfy> roylez_: 不是我。。。写perl的人，忘记去掉\n了。。。。
<roylez_> xiaoy: ......
<wowoto> roylez_: 我这几天有上线呢~ 倒是你不在呀~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 你都不用的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 批量改名和用到正则改名超方便的阿。。。
<roylez_> wowoto: 瞎说。roylez天天都在公司挂着，24小时的...
<wowoto> roylez_: 哇
<MaskRay> cfy: 只知道 sys-apps/util-linux 带的那个 rename
<wowoto> roylez_: 那就是我拜见你的时候 你没回复：）
<cfy> roylez_: 如果要在文件名里带\n，如何做呢？我刚才都试了下。貌似没成功。估计是我bash不熟练的缘故。主席咋写呢？
<roylez_> wowoto: ....
<wowoto> 话说我这触摸板，哀，压根没用了呀
<wowoto> 怎么配置呢 各位~~~
<wowoto> arch
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。不喜欢那个。。。纯替换的。不爽
<wowoto> ~~~~
<roylez_> cfy: 我试试
<roylez_> cfy: 怎么证明成了？
<cfy> roylez_: ls看得时侯，我这里的zsh,带了一个?
<roylez_> cfy: 不行，mv把\转义了
<cfy> 或者ls -lh 'xxx'看下嘛:)找个原来没有的。
<cfy> roylez_: 我倒是觉得搞不出在参数里带\n
<roylez_> cfy: 你要干什么？
<lqi> roylez_: 可以说中文呀...
<roylez_> cfy: 改名字吗？不能用tab选文件名吗？
<roylez_> lqi: 当然....
<cfy> perl-rename 's/$/\n/' xxx文件名
<cfy> roylez_: 阿榕的某个程序报错，我感觉只能这样改了。
<wowoto> 好像是没安装驱动
<cfy> roylez_: 改成带\n。，原来没带的。
<roylez_> cfy: 不如直接删了来得干净....
<cfy> roylez_: ...不是。情况是有个程序，只能带\n的文件。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<cfy> roylez_: ...不是。情况是有个程序，只认带\n的文件。。。。
<MopperWhite> Help!!!!!
 * roylez_ 三国杀去也...
 * MopperWhite My computer can`t work!!!!!
<MopperWhite> My computer can`t work!!!!!
<cfy> ...
<pocoyo> wowoto: heloo
<cfy> happyaron: 报bug吧，那行前面的参数需要chmop呢
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 没有配置 啥配置都没有 完全找不到。
<MopperWhite> I`m in live ubs now
<cfy> happyaron: 报bug吧，那行前面的参数需要chomp呢
<lubcat> 1 US DOLLAR (USD) = 6.665 CHINA RENMINBI (CNY)
<MopperWhite> I can`t write Chinese!!!
<MopperWhite> And I can`t use my computer now!!!!
<MopperWhite> Bei Ju!
<lubcat> tragedy
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: when ur computer can't work, how could u start ur usb?
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: I`m Chinese...
<MopperWhite> Live usb!!!
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这玩意太折磨人了。
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: when your computer can't work, how could you start your live usb?
<MopperWhite> Just lead in BIOS
<happyaron> opendns出毛病了。
<MopperWhite> I`m trying to install ibus
<xmu> pocoyo: hi
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 试试 google 的 8.8.8.8
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 已经在用了。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 刚才下线就是重新启动下网络。
<alvin_rxg> oh
<pocoyo> xmu: 不hi
<onshoestring> happyaron: ubuntu报bug是不是要有launchpad帐号才行？
<xmu> pocoyo: 安装下触摸板驱动 看看
<pocoyo> xmu: 安呗
<xmu> pocoyo: ：）
<happyaron> onshoestring: 对
<onshoestring> launchpad帐号有什么特殊要求，只要一个电子邮件？
<happyaron> onshoestring: 对
<Administ`> Good morning, all.
<happyaron> cfy: 能给我一段程序，让我看看是哪个文件出问题了吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 因为是处理一堆文件。
<Administ`> what?
<Administ`> Google first.
<happyaron> Administ`: 晚上好，你帮我google下吧，我功力不足没找到 :(
<MopperWhite_> 救命啊！!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ofan> http://dan-ball.jp/en/javagame/dust/  这小游戏超赞!!
<^k^> ⇪ title: Physics Simulation Game | Powder Game - Free game site DAN-BALL
<MopperWhite_> 悲剧了，进不了系统！！！
<cfy> happyaron: ?啥意思？
<MopperWhite_> 貌似内核出问题了！!!!!!!!!!!!
<onshoestring> happyaron: 为什么报bug 说Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<happyaron> onshoestring: 进错页面了呗。
<MopperWhite_> 咋办啊？？？
<MopperWhite_> 啊！!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Warm_HUG> 新的amarok太锻炼人了，弄了半天，不知道怎么随机播放 @_@
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 老版把你们弄智商降低了，本着对你负责的态度再给锻炼回来
<happyaron> lol
<Warm_HUG> hap
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 真是纠结啊
<jiero> 微软放出了Firefox 插件。
<Warm_HUG> jiero: for啥
<MopperWhite_> 内核爆了！！！！
<jiero>  H264支持。
<MopperWhite_> 没人理就刷屏！
<MopperWhite_> 没人理就刷屏！
<MopperWhite_> 没人理就刷屏！
<Warm_HUG> vlc崩溃
<MopperWhite_> 没人理就刷屏！
<MopperWhite_> 没人理就刷屏！
<^k^> MopperWhite_: .. ..
<MopperWhite_> 我内核爆了。。。心情不好。。。发泄ing
<MopperWhite_> 两台电脑，全爆了！
<jiero> 爆点电脑出来了吧。
<MopperWhite_> 而且windows居然没事！！
<MopperWhite_> 还好有live usb...
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: 白猫你好
<MopperWhite_> Warm_HUG: hi
<MopperWhite_> Warm_HUG: 能帮帮我吗。。。？
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: 完全不懂你在说啥
<Warm_HUG> L体10)捏砸科幻, 月普通读者来说,流幅度和可程世可能会不如前南部.
<Gann> 先下了，拜拜
<Warm_HUG> 果然
<MopperWhite_> Warm_HUG: 简单的说，进不去系统
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: 停在grub >
<Warm_HUG> ?
<MopperWhite_> 系统提示找不到某某配置文件
<Administ`> http://dan-ball.jp/en/javagame/dust/   ?
 * Gann 居然没一个人对我说拜拜
<Warm_HUG> Gann: bye
 * Gann 拜拜
<ofan> Gann: byebye
<Warm_HUG> Gann: 你可以 g u n了
<tenzu> 为什么要说白白？
<Warm_HUG> 哈哈
<lubcat> ...
<Warm_HUG> 别打
<MopperWhite_> 不，grub进得去，不是grub配置文件的问题
<ofan> Gann: 888888888888888
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: 具体啥提示
<MopperWhite_> 旧的内核提示找不到内核文件
<MopperWhite_> 忘了。。。
<MopperWhite_> 有点像恢复模式的样子
<ofan> game time!!
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: kernel pannic？
<Administ`> why are you typing messy code???
<MopperWhite_> 不是。。。
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 你运行下uname -r
<MopperWhite_> 在live usb下？
<ofan> Administ`: ??
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: 那到底是啥啊，你说清楚撒
<MopperWhite_> 2.6.32-21-generic
<MopperWhite_> 在live usb下。。。
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 你系统的内核版本是啥
<MopperWhite_> 10.10的内核进不去
<ofan> 推荐一个小游戏  http://bbs.3dmgame.com/thread-1630297-1-1.html
<ofan> 超赞~
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 版本号。
<MopperWhite_> 10.10的，忘了。。。
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 。。。
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 用liveusb进到原来系统的/boot
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite_: 恢复模式也进不去了？
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 那里的文件名就会包含内核版本了。
<MopperWhite_> abi-2.6.32-21-generic
<MopperWhite_> abi-2.6.35-22-generic
<MopperWhite_> abi-2.6.35-23-generic
<happyaron> maverick api 23
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 啥时候升级的？
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 是升级完就挂了么？
<MopperWhite_> 10。10刚出的那个星期
<MopperWhite_> 我是个赶时髦的家伙……
<onshoestring> happyaron: 就是这个链接https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyIsMyStorageUsageReportedWrong
<MopperWhite_> 以后再也不用10。10了。。。
<onshoestring> For some users, there is a known issue (580230) 这个点进去错误
<NoIE> ofan: 如果我还在上学的话，我就可以把这个游戏推荐给老师了。
<happyaron> onshoestring: 这个咋了？
<Administ`> Is anyone interested in Java Game programming ?
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 是升级玩了就了挂掉？
<onshoestring> storage usage reported wrong
<onshoestring> ubuntu one
<MopperWhite_> 没，昨晚刚刚挂掉
<ofan> NoIE: lol
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 昨晚升级啥了？
<MopperWhite_> nothing
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 安装/卸载软件了？
<Administ`> 娌★紝鏄ㄦ櫄鍒氬垰鎸傛帀
<happyaron> Administ`: please use utf-8 charset
<touparx> 乱码？
<ofan> game time~~
<MopperWhite_> 上次关机前改了下桌面布局顺手关掉cairo-dock
<NoIE> ofan: 看看外国人在玩什么游戏，再看看中国人在玩什么游戏。
<NoIE> 中国的游戏，要么是三国题材，要么是打怪游戏，要么是三国题材的打怪游戏。。。
<MopperWhite_> 从自动启动里
<MopperWhite_> happyaron: 一直很正常，上论坛
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 现在能启动到哪步呢？
<MopperWhite_> 然后习惯性的盖上上盖
<MopperWhite_> grub之后,gdm之前
<happyaron> onshoestring: 那是个private bug
<ofan> NoIE: 外国也有嘛
<MopperWhite_> 发现电脑没挂起
<happyaron> onshoestring: 用这个 https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<MopperWhite_> 今天发现进不了桌面
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 这那里是内核问题。。。
<MopperWhite_> 命令行启动xfce4失败
<onshoestring> 那个发了两个了 没人管
<happyaron> MopperWhite_: 我觉得不是内核，而是之后的什么东西。
<Warm_HUG> 天
<MopperWhite_> 重启
<MopperWhite_> 爆
<MopperWhite_> 旧版本内核提示少了什么
<MopperWhite_> 什么find failed之类的
<MopperWhite_> 我是菜鸟。。。
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite_: 把那些提示一个字不落的抄下来
<MopperWhite_> 哪尼？！
<MopperWhite_> 几百字啊。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 删除了xorg.conf之后。kaffeine正常了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<MopperWhite_> 难道要重装。。。
 * MopperWhite_ 表示绝望
<happyaron> 早装早超生
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite_: 好好学英语，就知道怎么处理问题了
<MopperWhite_> 真的？！
<MopperWhite_> 我说重装
<kasion> 我的debian是通过网络安装的 现在只有基本系统 ifconfig表示有ipv6的地址 但是就是不能用厦门大学的ipv6源 这是为什么？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite_<< 未必
<MopperWhite_> 英语啊。。。
<kasion> 我的另外一台机器都能用厦门大学的ipv6源的
<MopperWhite_> 对了，台机和这台机出事的时候grub的背景莫名其妙变成debian的
<kasion> 旧机器开的代理 新机器通过老机的代理链接外网
<happyaron> http://blog.renren.com/share/294341576/4439789587
<MopperWhite_> grub为嘛会没来由的尸变。。。
<xmuer> roylez, 主席 配置了触摸板 调整了加速 但是还不够快呀
<roylez_> xmuer: .
<roylez_> xmuer: 不知道...
<roylez_> xmuer: 自己google
<xmuer> pocoyo, 好了
<pocoyo> xmuer: 善。
<edison0354> 又发现了一个网站全是itunes plus aac
<edison0354> 然后我的硬盘又悲剧了……
<xmuer> pocoyo, 移动太慢
<xmuer> pocoyo, 光标太慢移动
<xmuer> 不爽
<alvin_rxg> xmuer: `xset m 100 1`
<pocoyo> xmuer: 哈哈。 别用了 那。
<xmuer> pocoyo, 竟然有四边缘触摸功能
<xmuer> pocoyo, 洗礼
<xmuer> 犀利~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<xmuer> 哇靠 各种神奇功能
<pocoyo> xmuer: bitlbee不爽啊。
<kasion> xmuer是夏大的么？
<gebjgd> wowoto<< gsynaptics就有设置
<wowoto> pocoyo, 这么多功能。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: twihrl 怎么用？ debian的怎么用？
<wowoto> gebjgd, 是的  恐怖
<wowoto> gebjgd, 不过光标速度太慢了
<wowoto> gebjgd, 虽然设置为最快
<wowoto> gebjgd, 还是不够用
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: `xset m 100 1`
<alvin_rxg> wowoto: `xset m 100 1`
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, 传说中快到看不见鼠标的？
<alvin_rxg> 自己调
 * CyrusYzGTt 热烈欢淫小贱人ee
<sam_010203> 有人嗎？
<void1> bs ee
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, 该不会真的看不到鼠标吧？
<wowoto> alvin_rxg, google 看到的是 ：   xset m 100/1 4
<MopperWhite_> 备份文件ing。。。
<MopperWhite_> 把我的全部家当搬走。。。
<MopperWhite_> 图片啊，小说啊，音乐啊。。。
<wowoto> 为神马没人回答？
<MopperWhite_> 拉拉，搬家啦。。。
<gzjjrp> 大家好。我想编译安装liferea-1.6.5，可是遇到点问题
<wowoto> xset m 100/1 4 还好 看得到鼠标
<pocoyo> gzjjrp: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wowoto> 不过真的有点太快了
<gzjjrp> 这个pidgin我还是第一次用，好不习惯
<gebjgd> gzjjrp<< windows 还用administrator
<gzjjrp> ？？？
<edison0354> gzjjrp: 必然pidgin好用
<gzjjrp> 我刚开始用UBUNTU不久，所以很多都看不懂
<gzjjrp> 那个。我遇到的问题是这样的administrator@ubuntu:~/liferea-1.6.5$ ./configure
<gzjjrp> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<gzjjrp> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<gzjjrp> ./configure: line 2174: syntax error near unexpected token `yes'
<gzjjrp> ./configure: line 2174: `AC_ENABLE_SHARED(yes)'
<gzjjrp> administrator@ubuntu:~/liferea-1.6.5$ make
<gzjjrp> make: *** 没有指明目标并且找不到 makefile。 停止。
<wowoto> 是否可以用虚拟机安装一个手机系统？
<gzjjrp> 有谁知道怎样解决么，我GOOGLE了一圈没不知道怎么弄
<MopperWhite_> 搬家啦~~
<MopperWhite_> 我重装喽。。。
<MopperWhite_> 真的没问题？
<wowoto> 难道没人回答？
<wowoto> wolo
<wowoto> 。。。
<MopperWhite_> happyaron: 我准备重装了。。。
<MopperWhite_> happyaron: 家目录的东西全拷过去了，没问题了？
<gzjjrp> 那么，谁推荐一个RSS阅读软件
<MengXingHun> Liferea
<MengXingHun> gzjjrp, Liferea
<wowoto> 论坛无法上
<gzjjrp> MengXingHun，我正在编译它，于是遇到了问题
<edison0354> gzjjrp: google reader
<gzjjrp> 我还是换个IRC的软件吧
<edison0354> MopperWhite_: 重装吧，超生吧
<bao__> xchatwindows挺好
<wowoto> 。。
<MengXingHun> gzjjrp,  不用编译，有deb 和rpm 包的
<wowoto> irssi
<bao__> xchat的界面好点
<bao__> irssi是上个世纪的产物了
<MopperWhite_> 家目录的东西全部搬走应该没问题了吧？
<MopperWhite_> edison0354: 家目录搬空就行了吧？
<gzjjrp> 我还是不会用IRC。。:'(。我用软件中心安的是1.6.3，我看官网上有新的就下来编译了。没注意到有deb
<edison0354> MopperWhite_: 反正重装了你以前装的软件就都不在了……
<edison0354> MopperWhite_: 那些东西不是在～里的，～里面基本只有设置
<MopperWhite_> edison0354: 只关心个人数据
<edison0354> MopperWhite_: 你有啥东西要的就搬出来就行了啊
<MopperWhite_> OK
<MopperWhite_> 开始涅槃。。。
<gjp> cfy: lin下怎样做到html转txt？
<gjp> cfy: 我希望支持批量。。。
<happyaron> gjp: w3m
<owr> gjp: html2text
<gjp> 谢了！
<edison0354> gjp: shell脚本用那一对恶心的东西总能做到的……
<edison0354> 我错了……
<hukikller> 这么多人
<owr> MopperWhite_: 没问题
<cfy> gjp: :)
<gjp> cfy: :-D
<xiaoy> roylez,  mplayer http_proxy://207.62.217.252:3128/http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<roylez_> xiaoy: .
<cfy> gjp: 貌似有个脚本就是干这个的,http://search.cpan.org/~leocharre/LEOCHARRE-HTML-Text-1.05/bin/html2txt
<roylez_> xiaoy: bt zhong...
<xiaoy> roylez, 试一下
<gzjjrp> Quassel IRC安装完界面是英文的，完全弄不明白:'(
<roylez_> xiaoy: 不行
<xiaoy> hmmm...奇怪
<xiaoy> 你用了MPLAYER吗？
<xiaoy> roylez, 试一下PING 207.62.217.252 看看能不能连接
<roylez_> xiaoy: 可以
<xiaoy> 那就可以用那个命令。mplayer http_proxy://207.62.217.252:3128/http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<gzjjrp> 这些是什么意思呀checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<gzjjrp> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
<gzjjrp> ./configure: line 2174: syntax error near unexpected token `yes'
<gzjjrp> ./configure: line 2174: `AC_ENABLE_SHARED(yes)'
<xiaoy> gzjjrp, 你在COMPILE什么软件？
<edison0354> gzjjrp: 在猜你的编译环境
<gzjjrp> 编译环境。那是。。什么。。
<gzjjrp> 我想装liferea-1.6.5
<delectate> Warm_HUG: ~~~
<delectate> Warm_HUG: https://www.deleak.com/blog/2010/12/17/android-root-on-linux/
<xiaoy> gzjjrp, 在UBUNTU下？
<gzjjrp> 那个，你们话说前面那个名字是怎么弄上去的。。我怎么弄不出来
<xiaoy> ？
<alick> gzjjrp: 敲出来的
<gzjjrp> alick,纯手工？我还以为是软件的功能
<xiaoy> gzjjrp, 输入前面的一两个字母之后就按TAB
<xiaoy> alick, -_-
<alick> gzjjrp: 同楼上，我们喜欢按tab键而已
<wowoto> 冏
<gzjjrp> e。。我只是奇怪大家说话之前都有个名字。我还以为双击以下要用的名字就可以。。
<gzjjrp> 我用的是UBUNTU10.10,make来make去就是不行，软件中心里的是1.63版，我想装个1.6.5的
<pocoyo> 谁会用 twihrl?
<xiaoy> gzjjrp https://launchpad.net/%7Eferramroberto/+archive/maverick/+files/liferea_1.6.5-1%7Elffl%7Emaverick%7Eppa_i386.deb
<xiaoy> https://launchpad.net/%7Eferramroberto/+archive/maverick/+files/liferea-dbg_1.6.5-1%7Elffl%7Emaverick%7Eppa_amd64.deb
<xiaoy> https://launchpad.net/%7Eferramroberto/+archive/maverick/+files/liferea-data_1.6.5-1%7Elffl%7Emaverick%7Eppa_all.deb
<xiaoy> 安装这些。。。LIFEREA 1。6。5
<gzjjrp> xiaoy: 谢谢啦
<xiaoy> gzjjrp, 等一下
<gzjjrp> xiaoy: 嗯？？
<xiaoy> 第二个是错的：这个是对的https://launchpad.net/%7Eferramroberto/+archive/maverick/+files/liferea-dbg_1.6.5-1%7Elffl%7Emaverick%7Eppa_i386.deb
<owr> linux 下有没有制作多系统 U 盘镜像的工具？
<xiaoy> https://launchpad.net/%7Eferramroberto/+archive/maverick/+files/liferea-data_1.6.5-1%7Elffl%7Emaverick%7Eppa_all.deb
<xiaoy> 这个是第三个。。。万一我刚才写错了
<hujula> 我安装了OALD8 http://www.verycd.com/topics/2808053/
<gzjjrp> xiaoy: 依赖关系不满足： liferea (= 1.6.5-1~lffl~maverick~ppa)
<hujula> 没有发音怎么搞
<owr> 嘿，给点响应啊。。。
<xiaoy> gzjjrp, http://www.lffl.org/2010/09/liferea-165-in-ubuntu-1010-1004.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<hujula> 对了 这个频道哪个兄弟有GOLDENDICT的词典？
<xiaoy> 从那边你自己下载你需要的文件，然后 sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<xiaoy> gzjjrp, ^
<hujula> 我需要这个词典 哪个兄弟姐妹有http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=299547
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 菜鸟安装goldendict软件的音频字典过程-汗
<hujula> å¹²
<pocoyo> twhirl 代理如何设置？
<hujula> 这个频道有高手吗？
<hujula> 帮忙解决一下牛津词典的问题
<hujula> 安装完了不能发音
<hujula> http://hi.baidu.com/hywangyc/blog/item/d4119816fee0d840f3de3251.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下安装牛津高阶英语词典8 真人发音_--=黑鹰工作室=--_百度空间
<hujula> 我的情况和这个不一样
<xmuer> 话说我的按键在左边 gconf-editor  说按键无法修改！
<iVIM2> 谁有C Primer Plus
<iVIM2> 谁有C Primer Plus pdf?
<alvin_rxg> iVIM2: amule 找不到么？
<iVIM2> alvin_rxg: 没有amule
<gzjjrp> 这里有哪位成功编译过Linux下的WII模拟器么
<iVIM2> 很多是C++
<xmuer> 无法修改键值。错误信息是：
<xmuer> 无法覆盖已存在的只读值: 无法覆盖已存在的只读值: “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout”的值设置在您的配置路径前面的只读源中
<xmuer> 这是什么原因
<gzjjrp> 这是什么意思阿Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<gzjjrp> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<gzjjrp> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PACKAGE_CFLAGS
<gzjjrp> and PACKAGE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<gzjjrp> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<ylmfos> how to use sougou
<wzlxx> lisp里什么时候用引用啊？
<mercedechf> hello
<^k^> mercedechf, 好  22:58 
<mercedechf> 第一次用xchat
<iVIM2> 谁有C Primer Plus感激不尽
<hujula> 操
<hujula> 没有人回答
<NWMonster> google一下吧，这东西到处都有
<hujula> 谁有GOLDENDICT的词典
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 老家不但有网，你那个公司的还没断。。。牛
<hujula> 或者谁安装了牛津词典8版在U上面的
<alvin_rxg> hujula: 官方说的很清楚，哪里可以找到辞典……
 * mercedechf hello
<iVIM2> 根本搜索不到
<MeaCulpa> 韩国人可以开采喀麦隆钻石了...
<iVIM2> chm有没有vim-like的查看器
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: firefox?
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: 似乎根本不能加载吧
<MeaCulpa> iVIM2: hmm 我瞎说的~~
<MeaCulpa> 但是chm可以解压成html吧
<MeaCulpa> chm2pdf也好
<gebjgd> 喀麦隆有钻石？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 很多
<gebjgd> 我操。我马上去关照下那位来自喀麦隆的兄弟
<MeaCulpa> 南非只是开采的早而已
<gebjgd> 怪不得丫有2台电脑和一台50寸的电视呢
<MeaCulpa> 现在刚果，喀麦隆啥的，开始开发了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，原来的扎伊尔现在也叫刚果啥的了
<MeaCulpa> 扎伊尔钻石最多，貌似也开采的差不多了
<gebjgd> 马上和他拜把子去
<MeaCulpa> 我小时候遇到的喀麦隆人，都是部长公子级别的
<Warm_HUG> 只顾着看小说了，del来送博文都错过了
<alvin_rxg> Warm_HUG: 博士论文？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 您慢慢练习，我睡觉去了
<iVIM2> MeaCulpa: chm2pdf效果不太好，我明天还是寻找chm的vim-like阅读器，找不到自己想办法搞个接口
<Warm_HUG> 又错过一句话
<onshoestring> 都睡了？
<shvntr> 干，我也歇了。
<y4n> =-O
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 终于尝到 因 上游 库 的改变, 带来的 问题
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ehh
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 刚发觉 qt 4.
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 刚发觉 qt 4.7 已废弃了 QHttp 类, 换了一个新的. 我的项目 用的是 qhttp
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 为了兼容, 现在还是包括 这个库.
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知是否 该 重写这部分 的代码, 还是继续沿用 qhttp 了
<alvin_rxg> 重写呗
<blueghost> ... 好吧, 也不是 很麻烦.
<mausetot> blueghost: 嗯
<blueghost> mausetot:) 你认为呢
<mausetot> blueghost: :D
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看来我还是要 搜索一下, 看看 qt4.7  还废弃了什么
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<^k^>  05:17
<knownbad> 咦，大楼下居然有波霸奶茶。
<knownbad> 不过是韩国人开的
<^k^>  05:39
<mausetot> 啥是波霸奶茶?
<knownbad> 珍珠奶茶？
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<zackleelv> (null)
<[Pwnna]> ............
<[Pwnna]> NOT NULL
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> zackleelv: (null)
<zackleelv> 怎么都是null？
<zackleelv> (null)
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-18
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<zackleelv> （*+﹏+*）
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<sitaback> 人好少
<pocoyo> tenzu: twhirl没法连。。。
<sofire> hi,早上好。
<chenwl> RSS阅读器是根据什么判断新旧条目的
<chenwl> 时间，还是url，还是...?
<chenwl> 第一次抓取，共有10个条目，第二次，有10个，其中9个一样，有一条新条目
<chenwl> 怎么判断
<kingbo> 大家好
<pocoyo> kingbo: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Gann> 为何debian testin源里没有thunderbird?
<Kandu> Gann: icedove
<Gann> Kandu: 什么意思
<Gann> 为何debian官方源里没有thunderbird下载？
<Kandu> Gann: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation_software_rebranded_by_the_Debian_project
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mozilla Corporation software rebranded by the Debian project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<missing> Gann: 那个有商标的,所以debian不用那个名字和图标
<Decate> fcitx突然打不了五笔了。晕。
<Gann> missing: 谢谢，怪不得哦
<missing> 不用五笔,刚刚更新4.0.1
<Gann> 居然改成了icedove----------冰豆腐
<missing> Gann: 我也不喜欢的,人家要彻底开源我也没有办法
<Decate> missing: 就是更新后没有五笔了。
<missing> Decate: 果然,哈哈,我不用五笔所以不知道
<Gann> evolution真的是鸡肋，老是CPU100%
<Decate> missing: NND，要知道是这样，我就不升级不。
<missing> Decate: 看来是fcitx-config出问题?
<Gann> missing: 我把evolution删掉，居然把gnome也一起删掉了
<Decate> missing: 我弄弄。
<touparx> Gann: 用mutt吧，gui的mail客户端没一个好的
<Gann> touparx: 文本的我配置不好
<touparx> Gann: 网上很多的，超过来就能用
<missing> Gann: 呵呵,有一个server的组件是不可以删除的,那是gnome的依赖
<Decate> Gann: 原来升级后，没有自己安装五笔的码表，
<Gann> touparx: 我用过mew，可惜不会配置
<touparx> Gann: emacs里面的。。。
<touparx> Gann: emacs里面的我不太喜欢，感觉emacs跟个ie似的，一个tab死了，所有的都完蛋了
<Gann> touparx: 没啥tab死过
<touparx> Gann: emacs里叫buffer吧
<Gann> touparx: 我用emacs看pdf都没死过
<Gann> touparx: 我的电脑是中国气象台过去的主机，后来淘汰了我就拿回来用了
<happyaron> emacs是操作系统，拜一下。
<happyaron> Gann: 再有淘汰的帮我琢磨买一台如何？
<Gann> touparx: 我的网络是地球跟火星的总接口附近
<b4yourback> No package 'libnotifymm-1.0' found  　　No package 'gnome-keyring-1' found　要安装什么包，直接把名字复制过来apt-get安装提示说没有
<Gann> happyaron: 可以，没问题
<Gann> happyaron: 你打包的那个天书棋谈现在怎么样了
<happyaron> Gann: 最新版默认棋力真正解决了。
<Gann> happyaron: 哪里下载阿
<touparx> Gann: 你电脑强劲
<happyaron> Gann: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/gmchess
<Gann> happyaron: 谢谢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of source package gmchess in sid
<Gann> happyaron: 怎么不是deb包哦？
<happyaron> Gann: 你点那几个链接，就有deb了。
<MaskRay> Gann: 看 pdf 都不卡，电脑真好，那可是转成图片后看的啊
<Gann> MaskRay: 是阿，真的不卡阿
<Gann> MaskRay: 你上次说看pdf容易死机，我没感觉阿
<missing> 你牛
<Gann> 我的电脑就是费电阿
<Gann> 还有用不了windows
<happyaron> Gann: uname -a 帖出来看看
<Gann> happyaron: 这是干嘛的命令阿
<missing> Gann: lspci 看看
<Gann> 内容太多了
<MaskRay> Gann: 求 uname -a
<missing> 慢慢贴出来,让我等山民见识见识
<Gann> missing: 不要逼我阿
<missing> Gann: 谁逼你了?
<Gann> 露馅了，我是吹牛的，呵呵
<lushan> 怎么和机器人说话啊？
<ofan> bot
<Gann> 不过，我电脑上用emacs看pdf真的不卡哦
<MaskRay> Gann: 那太神奇了
<lushan> hi
<^k^> lushan, 好  11:19 
<lushan> ubuntu？
<missing> 嗯
<Gann> 我看learning gnu emacs这本书，第二版，汉语的
<happyaron> Gann: 看下你的系统基本信息
<Gann> happyaron: 我刚装了天书棋谈，还是很弱智阿
<MaskRay> Gann: 图片版的？
<Gann> MaskRay: 对
<Gann> happyaron: 还是同样的错误阿
<Gann> happyaron: 调成10步就不走棋了
<Gann> happyaron: 是不是还要装个什么东西？
<happyaron> Gann: 0.29.3不应该有问题了。
<Gann> happyaron: 可我这就是有问题阿
<Gann> happyaron: 0.29.3-1
<happyaron> Gann: 你刚才下载了几个deb？
<happyaron> http://packages.debian.org/sid/libeval0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package libeval0 in sid
<happyaron> http://packages.debian.org/sid/gmchess
<happyaron> http://packages.debian.org/sid/eleeye
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package eleeye in sid
<happyaron> http://packages.debian.org/sid/convert-pgn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package convert-pgn in sid
<happyaron> 这四个都要用最新的
<Gann> happyaron: 刚才只下载了一个，但自动安装了另外三个
<happyaron> Gann: 不要自动安装的
<happyaron> Gann: 全下载下来手工安装
<Gann> happyaron: 好的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 考得咋样？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 下午考
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 加油加油
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 上午四级
<happyaron> o
<Gann> happyaron: 这下好了
<Gann> happyaron: 你还打了什么好玩的包没？
<Gann> happyaron: 对方老是超时阿
 * MeaCulpa 独自出门在外，快餐店放right here waiting,巨老的，但是想妻儿了
<Decate> happyaron: 有好东东？能分享不？
<happyaron> Gann: 剩下的都是输入法、编辑工具啥的了。
<FCK> topic
<Gann> happyaron: 我用emacs从来就没解决好自动补全的问题
<CET6> hello
<^k^> CET6, 好  11:59 
<missing> hi
<^k^> missing, 好  12:00 
<happyaron> CET6: ...
<CET6> 哈
<happyaron> Gann: 我不用emacs。
<Gann> happyaron: 你用啥编程？
<Gann> MaskRay: awk & sed是用来干什么的？
<happyaron> Gann: 我很少写代码
<sitaback> CET6: 制造压力
<MaskRay> Gann: 文本处理
<CET6> 看过那书，写得不错
<MaskRay> Gann: awk 还能做些简单的表格计算
<MaskRay> Gann: 还有个很弱的网络支持
<MaskRay> Gann: 这类东西的问题就是版本太多太杂，各种 regex 流派，还是用 Perl 吧，统一
<Gann> MaskRay: 用python可以不？
<CET6> 对字符流的处理 不方便吧
<CET6> 做点小玩意感觉还是不错
<MaskRay> Gann: 不方便，尤其是单行脚本的支持…………
<Gann> MaskRay: 这么说你推荐用perl？
<roylez_> Gann: 话真多，随便挑一个学就是了
<MaskRay> Gann: 嗯
<Gann> roylez_: 我学这个，就有人推荐 那个
<Gann> roylez_: 学那个又有人推荐这个
<roylez_> Gann: 是你学还是别人学？
<Gann> 头大了
<Gann> roylez_: 我学阿
<Gann> roylez_: 可我也不知道那个好阿，我又不懂
<roylez_> Gann: 那你管别人说什么？抓阄就好
<Gann> roylez_: 我想学个好的
<CET6> 嗯，多学习学习接触 面才广
<roylez_> Gann: 我先学python，后学ruby，现在开始惦记perl
<CET6> 最好能做出东西来比较好
<Gann> roylez_: 不是说，ruby比perl先进吗
<cfy> Gann: 那你不如学习perl6
<Gann> roylez_: 是后面一个宝石
<Gann> cfy: perl6怎么了？
<cfy> CET6: college english test?
<cfy> Gann: 更先进，我想
<roylez_> Gann: 别人留下一大堆perl代码，维护的人不够。我不能总等着阿，学点能改就好
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/yWc0J.png
<CET6> YES，ha
<Gann> roylez_: python代码更多阿，也需要你去维护
<asus_pc> 大家 好
<roylez_> Gann: 我们这边python代码几乎为0
<asus_pc> 我的ubuntu  没法正常关机
<CET6> 10.10?
<asus_pc> 甩
<asus_pc> 恩
<Gann> roylez_: 你是在哪里？
<roylez_> Gann: 魔都
<CET6> 在我的上网本上也有同样有情况
<Kandu> Gann: 主席的意思是，按需學習即可。沒需求的話，就抓鬮
<roylez_> happyaron: git submodule 用过没？以前看到挺好的screencast，现在找不到了
<asus_pc> 装好了之后是可以的。。我重装了WIN7用GRUBDOS引导。。然后就关不了机了
<happyaron> roylez_: 没
<Gann> Kandu: 我就是想自己做个股票分析工具出来，就学python了
<MeaCulpa> submodule还不入svn
<Gann> roylez_: 魔都是干嘛的，那么多perl阿
<roylez_> Gann: 历史遗留。我们这个部门大把的perl代码，另外一个部门大把的python
<MeaCulpa> Gann 你动机好强
<MeaCulpa> roylez 我下礼拜开学perl
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我也有这方面的打算
<MeaCulpa> 屈服啦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 跟你说了把你放哪个team吗？
<MeaCulpa> awk啊
<MeaCulpa> 会把我卖给另一个领导
<MeaCulpa> 别像我原来那样一男一女。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我现在报销都要走两边。。。
<MeaCulpa> 离职也要两边。。。
<MeaCulpa> 娘累个蛋
<MeaCulpa> 我subway吃出门道来了，比美国人吃的还频繁了
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 我是为了用google财经的数据做股票分析软件，所以选择python来学，一点点基础都没有呢
<MeaCulpa> 马苏理啦 条，jalapano辣椒汁，黑胡椒 随身携带。。。
<MeaCulpa> 国内那些萝卜渣做的辣酱和墨西哥的完全没发比。。。
<roylez_> 已经说了把你卖掉了？
<roylez_> 难道是Eric？....
<Gann> 中国的榨菜还是很好吃的
<Gann> 外国的只是尝新鲜
<MeaCulpa> 我ipad电子书一个月没看过，现在还在learning the k shell 第45页，游戏人生了
<Gann> MeaCulpa: k shell有什么作用？
<MeaCulpa> 榨菜只是底料，你吃的是盐和亚硝酸盐
<Gann> roylez_: python里面是否可以用shell命令行？
<Gann> roylez_: 调用
<MeaCulpa> gann，suborocess
<MeaCulpa> subpropcess
<MeaCulpa> 或着sys
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 是不是说可以阿
<MeaCulpa> 看你像要什么样的进程
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 调用sys，就可以用shell了？
<rothsdad> hey ya~
<MeaCulpa> kshell只要是主流unix都有，要熟悉shell难道还有其他选择
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 这么说，以前学的shell都没白学
<MeaCulpa> gann那当然
<Gann> MeaCulpa: 我这里的shell都是什么shell?
<MeaCulpa> 我ipad打字不爽
<MeaCulpa> ksh比较well rounded
<Gann> MeaCulpa: debian里默认的是什么shell?
<MeaCulpa> linux   默认bash吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez，你门那理折腾hpux和linux不
<MeaCulpa> 最近在忽悠par和vm。。。
<MeaCulpa> 客户像要借个小机，得到两台破东西，不如pc，问题多多，给我充分时间操ipad。。。
<MeaCulpa> 隔壁有人拿出mba。。。。比我ipad貌似轻巧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 死了？
<pocoyo> 有活人吗
<ninehills> 有。。
<apprtc> 没有
<blueghost> 我想问个 mime 的问题
<blueghost> 像 image/png
<blueghost> image 是 什么
<blueghost> png 是什么
<blueghost> 意思 明白
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 约定好的，可以随便是什么
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 约定png就这么写，没有别的什么意思
<blueghost> 说明 某个东西 是 图像, 格式是 png
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 约定也有规矩啊. 我是英文翻译, 两部分 叫什么
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 当然是不翻译了
<blueghost> 类型/格式 ???
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 约定 也约定一个规矩的啊. 不会叫 png/image吧
<blueghost> 约定 怎么标示 一个内容, 内容 的 mime  名称的格式.
<blueghost> 以 / 来分割两部分, 前一部分 说明什么的, 后一部分 说明什么的
<blueghost> 就算人的姓名也有 规则的啊, 姓是区分 家族的, 名字 是在 家族 中 区别其他人. 整个名字 区别于整个社会
<blueghost> 怎么没意思呢
<blueghost> audio/wav 说明 是一个 声音的内容, wav 格式的.
<delectate> 求arch用户验证：audacious能运行吗？
<pocoyo> delectate: 肯定能。
<delectate> pocoyo: 我编译了n次，从aur/abs也编译了，还是不能运行……
<blueghost> 一个看图程序 打开一个文件时, 如果 看到 前面是 audio/... 的直接就忽略, 如果是 image 的,则从后面的 png, jpg等 用对应的处理打开这个文件
<blueghost> 我的 问题是 mime 我知道, 但是 这两部分如何 翻译
<blueghost> aaa/bbb,  aaa 是内容的类型, bbb 是内容的格式??? 我想要 术语的 称呼
<pocoyo> delectate: 死都不编译
<blueghost> 谁能回答我的问题呢
<delectate> pocoyo: 我连源码都改了，就是不能运行，愁死我了
<Kandu> 唔，你想要翻譯的是 “item 格式”的命名，而不是 “value of item” 的命名吧
<funchine> …
<blueghost> 用 人名类比, 张/三, "张" 这部分 术语叫 姓, "三"  部分 术语叫名. 那 mime 的术语是什么呢
 * blueghost 要 问一个问题, 还要 解释一大堆, 真累
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我 想 我 说明白了吧
<blueghost> Kandu:) 用 人名类比, 张/三, "张" 这部分 术语叫 姓, "三"  部分 术语叫名. 那 mime 的术语是什么呢
<Kandu> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> Kandu:) 在 看 wiki
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) Kandu , 找到了, 应该是 Content-Type: [type]/[subtype];
<sou__> 请问大家 最小化安装后 怎么进fvwm？
<blueghost> sou__:) 修改配置文件, startx
<sou__> 怎么改？
<blueghost> sou__:) 问别人
<sou__> 晕 为什么不告诉我？
<MeaCulpa> oops
<blueghost> sou__:) 我没试过 最小化 安装啊, 不懂, 只知道 改某个配置, 然后 startx
 * blueghost 在说废话
<MeaCulpa> 某个配置...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 帮忙 sou__ 解答一下问题吧, 他想 没有登陆器的情况 进 fvwm
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 开机进X, 直接不登录？
<MeaCulpa> sou__: 你是想不登录直接进还是想在cli下面登录了再进X?
<blueghost> sou__:) 他的问题, 我多嘴 说了一些废话.
<MeaCulpa> startx的话就是编辑.xinitrc
<sou__> MeaCulpa：。不登录直接进、在cli下面登录了再进X 都行
<sou__> 关键是能进去
<sou__> 我确实没有登陆器
<blueghost> sou__:) 改 .xinitrc
<blueghost> sou__:) MeaCulpa 掉了
<blueghost> 大家 886
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  13:43 
<Kandu> sou__: echo exec ck-launch-session fvwm > ~/.xinitrc && startx
<sou__> kandu : thank you and I will try ~
<onshoestring> 没人？
<nsdy> 短消息三条
<nsdy> 1. 推荐一个游戏 反恐精英2D版 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/counter-strike-2d/
<nsdy> 2. Linux 中文输入法 Fcitx 4.0.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/fcitx-4-0-1/
<zealinux> ls
<zealinux> 大家好
<pocoyo> zealinux: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<nsdy> 3. Sun solaris 操作系统的衍生版本 OpenIndiana oi 148 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2010/12/openindiana-oi-148/
<zealinux> 谁在用Emacs的DEA配置
<onshoestring>  :)
<user8888> hi,every
<user8888> 有C++的STL问题请教，各位有用过std::list这个东西的吗？
<user8888> :-D
<user8888> 恩，原来需要用到迭代器之类的东西，
<cfy> 我竟然碰到了utf-16编码的文档。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 人品爆发
<cfy> pocoyo: XD
<cfy> pocoyo: 还有一个带DOM的utf8
<cfy> Kandu: hi
<cfy> Kandu: 我有电子版的三体3,你要不？
<MeaCulpa> god
<MeaCulpa> utf16 LE还是BE
<MeaCulpa> 微软和Unix的魔爪来了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么看？file?
<cfy> 三体3_死神永生.txt: Little-endian UTF-16 Unicode text, with very long lines, with CRLF line terminators
<MeaCulpa> cfy: dunno...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我的词典里查不到这个词。。。啥意思/
<MeaCulpa> cfy: dunno = I don't know
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: utf8不是够用了么 怎么还会有 utf16的？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我网上下的小说嘛，不清楚。。。。我本来以为要么gb18030，要么gb18030XD,今天竟然这么奇怪呢:)
<flh> 请教：/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 vfat  ???? 0 0 用什么参数比较好？
<Kandu> cfy: o(∩_∩)o
<cfy> Kandu: 要不，
<Kandu> cfy: 要地
<cfy> Kandu: 我虽然买了。不过貌似不想等到寒假了XD
<cfy> Kandu: 稍等
<cfy> Kandu: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/3.7z
<cfy> Kandu: agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<cfy> Kandu: 密码
<cfy> Kandu: 我找到好几个。你自己选择下好了:)
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，好的
 * MeaCulpa 再来一杯奶酪
<cfy> Kandu: 由于是扫描版本，所以有乱码的地方，不过没事呢。我看的是那个名字里带utf8那个。
<Kandu> cfy: 我也是
<Kandu> cfy: 那個文件最大
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵:).那是由于utf8的缘故吧。
<onshoestring> 好无聊啊
<zealinux> 无聊就去 泡MM
<wars> 有谁破解过wpa的 网络
<wars> 我有个小问题
<wars> help me
<wars> 我的朋友帮助我
 * MeaCulpa 去买个口条作晚饭了
<pocoyo> lainme:
<lainme> pocoyo: 什么事？
<pocoyo> lainme: bitlbee有没有 windows下的版本的?
<pocoyo> lainme: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/win32.html 这里的不能下载安装..
<lainme> pocoyo: 这个可能已经是很早的了
<pocoyo> lainme: 那你帮忙给找个简单的?
<lainme> pocoyo: 什么简单的？
<pocoyo> lainme: 找个最近的 windows下的 bitlbee安装.
<jacey> 1
<lainme> pocoyo: 好象没了。。
<cfy> Kandu: 太不爽了。。。还是回家看正版好了。。。
<flh> hi
<pocoyo> lainme: 真杯具...
<flh> cfy: 好
<cfy> flh: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，晚上去看看是如何的“不爽”
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。看了就知道了。这本不是被定义为硬科幻嘛。没有前面基本那么通俗。有乱。。。。崩溃了。。。还是寒假慢慢看好了
<Kandu> cfy: 你下載了 mips 的資料了么？
<Kandu> cfy: ok, 我找到那些資料了
<chris____> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=310344
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 创建一个脚本，自动下载新浪博客上更新的图片
<cfy> Kandu: 没有
<cfy> 谁知道qr code?
<cfy> 有没有模块可以decode他们？
<Xzheteng> 大家好 ～
<pocoyo> Xzheteng: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<gebjgd> 12月16日，两大国产操作系统——民用的“中标Linux”操作系统和解放军研制的“银河麒麟”操作系统在上海正式宣布合并，双方今后将共同以“中标麒麟”的新品牌统一出现在市场上，并将开发军民两用的操作系统。
<gebjgd> 哪个都没听说过
<user8888> ofan: r u online?
<gebjgd> 本报记者获悉，刚刚确定的核高基项目名单中“中标麒麟”共计获得了约2.5亿元的“核高基”专项经费，名列基础软件扶持资金第一。按照“核高基”政策规定，项目所在地上海市也将按照1:1的比例拿出不少于此的资金扶持。而另一大国产操作系统厂商中科红旗也获得了为数不少的“核高基”经费支持。
<gebjgd> 核高基。。。。。
<user8888> every body
<Kandu> 這麼多錢，用來發展 archlinux 多好啊
<user8888> 请教一下，要申请一个两个数组的std::list链表表，要怎么申请
<user8888> 就是string要怎么构造？
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 哈哈
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 和着搞鸡？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 給每個寫 PKGBUILD 的發稿費
<debianer> 各位领导，想学elisp，有什么好书推荐不？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 給 arch 開發者發經費 :)
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 我看行
<debianer> gebjgd: 神州行，我看行
<user8888> 喂，懂C++的同志吱一声啊！！！有事请教！！
<user8888> 关于stl::list的构造的啊！！
<deadlight> ls
<cfy> 彻底悲剧。
<cfy> 删除/usr/lib/之类的。。。
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^，正好試試 arch
<cfy> Kandu: 太恐怖了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我估计是装了dpkg,然后不知怎么一搞都没了。。。
<cfy> 因为我感觉我没这么猛阿。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你知道什么能decode qr code么？
<cfy> 难道只能py?
<cfy> 作为一个perler....我不想这样。。。
<wzlxx> 不得不说emacs改不配置很难…
<cfy> .
<wzlxx> tramp也不是很好…
<wzlxx> 说话arch上面的vi也让我很头疼啊…vi不是vi是个ex…
<mengfei> wzlxx: 不太明白arch中vi差别，不太用，
<mengfei> 我觉得一样啊
<wzlxx> mengfei: vi->ex
<mengfei> wzlxx: ex什么意思啊
<wzlxx> 也是一个编辑器吧…
<wzlxx> mengfei: 用那个改配置的时候老是弄错…
<cfy> Kandu: emerge -e world...
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道 decode qr code
<mengfei> 我感觉差不多吧，我只会vi中的简单i,o,w,p命令做一些修改，一般也不用vi
<Kandu> cfy: 還能 emerge ?
<wzlxx> 有时候如果你用上其他的键就有问题了…
<Kandu> cfy: 那就好，慢慢等吧
<Kandu> wzlxx: 自帶的 vi ，不如 vim 好
<wzlxx> mengfei: 有没有一个类似于emacs的键操作的小点的编辑器，像vi那样的…
<Kandu> wzlxx: 不過要裝的話，就裝 gvim
<wzlxx> 恩
<debianer> wzlxx: emacs不大
<wzlxx> debianer: 但改其他用户的文件时不太方便…
<mengfei> 各位，fedora中没有chromium吗？
<jiero> chromium 是个变态的游戏。
<wzlxx> mengfei: chrome吧那里…
<jiero> chrome？不可能吧。
<debianer> wzlxx: 什么意思？
<wzlxx> debianer: 你用emacs怎么改root的文件？
<wzlxx> TRAMP？
<debianer> sudo emacs xxx
<wzlxx> debianer: emacs可以加载自己加目录里的配置文件吗？
<debianer> wzlxx: 可以阿
<debianer> wzlxx: 当然可以
<debianer> wzlxx: 我们都那么用的
<wzlxx> 但我的如果那样的话会提示我加载我的目录里的配置文件错误…
<wzlxx> 我都是用tramp，但是不是很好用…
<debianer> wzlxx: 你的.emacs文件有错误，没配置好
<wzlxx> debianer: 不是吧，我在这里一点错误都没啊…
<debianer> wzlxx: 那就不会提示错误阿
<wzlxx> debianer: 你直接su试试…
<wzlxx> 我没有sudo
<cfy> Kandu: 悲剧。。。。不过算了。等吧。。。目前47/752
<mausetot> wow, fedora的wine支持com和activeX了
<mengfei> mausetot: 没多大作用，不用wine，wine的性能不怎么样，还不如直接开虚拟机或是重启切换系统
<mausetot> mengfei: 不知道
<Kandu> mengfei: wine 在有些時候還是很方便的
<mengfei> 我在虚拟机里用的多，实在不行就切换系统
<mengfei> 没怎么用过wine
<Kandu> mengfei: 以前我還沒買 vps 的時候，就 wine win32 下的一些工具來做代理。還沒學用 vim 的時候，用 wine editplus 來寫程式。還不會交叉編譯的時候，用 wine 來編譯一些程式的 win32 版本來發布 ...
<mengfei> Kandu: 你说哪些方面用wine比较好啊？
<mengfei> 哦，这个啊
<Kandu> mengfei: 不過現在電腦上已經沒裝 wine 了。新手的過渡期已經過了 :)
<debianer> python的re模块是什么作用的？如何查询模块的作用
<mengfei> 我那时候要翻墙，大宝教我用wine任意门,后来我没用买了vpn用
<debianer> emacs如何保存窗口布局
<debianer> 每个窗口的大小和对应的buffer，每次打开自动那么大，可以吗？
<chris____> any softwares can customize a ubuntu ISO ? like remastersys ?
<ALLEN12345> gjp:嗨
<xinqishi143> set #hiworld guard on
<ALLEN12345> gjp：我在解压
<gjp> ALLEN12345: Hi
<ALLEN12345> gjp：你告诉我怎摸安
<gjp> ALLEN12345: 我明天帮你安装
<ALLEN12345> gjp：哦
<ALLEN12345> gjp：好的
<tonghuix> 各位周末好
<mengfei> tonghuix: 你也好，呵呵
<zhousm> 高手帮我把把脉
<zhousm> 我sudo apt-cache search x11-dev 了一下
<zhousm> 然后把它列出来的软件全部装了一下
<zhousm> 现在显卡驱动好像没工作了
<mausetot> :roylez_!~roylez@114.86.204.59 QUIT :Changing host
<mausetot> lez@unaffiliated/roylez JOIN :#ubuntu-cn
<mausetot> .245.207.140 NICK :tonghuix
<mausetot> usm!~zhousm@222.241.3.118 PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :然后把它列出来的软件全部装了一下
<mausetot> zhousm!~zhousm@222.241.3.118 PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :现在显卡驱动好像没工作了
<zhousm> 有没有人遇到过
<zhousm> mausetot,
<zhousm> mausetot>有办法没
<zhousm> 哎   先去吃个饭
<zprood> 晚上好
<randy_> does any virtual-cd program in linux with GUI ?
<pswzyu> hi
<^k^> pswzyu, 好  18:54 
<pswzyu> 呵呵
<pswzyu> 试了半天用客户端连接不上就用webchat了
<randy_> 看错聊天频道了~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<pswzyu> 呵呵， 就是啊， 进这个频道还要用英文
<zprood> xchat?
<pswzyu> 不是， opera也试了， kde的quassel 也试了
<pswzyu> 就是登不上～～连接超时
<tonghuix> pswzyu: 别用https连接
<tonghuix> pswzyu: 不要勾选SSL
<pswzyu> 没有用， 我用的8001端口， 然后没有用ssl
<pswzyu> 没事， 这个webchat用的也挺爽
<pswzyu> 呵呵
<pswzyu> 谢各位
<zprood> 刚开始用IRC
<zprood> 貌似还不习惯
<pswzzhangy_> kao, 突然就连上了～～
<xkamt> ????
<xkamt> 一联就上
<pswzzhangy_> 就像憋了几天一样， 连了一下午都连不上， 刚才都只能用webchat了， 这会突然就脸上了
<pswzzhangy_> 晕， 不过等了很长时间～～
<pswzzhangy_> 第一次用irc～～
<xkamt> 我使昨天晚上了解irc的
<pswzzhangy_> 额～～
<xkamt> 一联就上，用的xchat
<pswzzhangy_> 呵呵
<pswzzhangy_> 看来kde的东西就是以慢著称阿
<xkamt> 呵呵，可能你那的网不太好吧
<xkamt> kde？
<xkamt> 我看见它就怕
<pswzzhangy_> 学校的～～
<xkamt> 我一直用gnome
<pswzzhangy_> 怎么了～～
<xkamt> 我的机子装kde跟老黄牛拉车一样
<pswzzhangy_> gnome很快啊， 可是我发现kde好像稍微的稳定那么一点点
<wzlxx> KDE是如此的好看啊…
<Breeze1> kde就是慢
<wzlxx> KDE我就喜欢KDE的好看，但是从来都没有用过…
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<xkamt> 好看的代价就是慢啊
<pswzzhangy_> 嗯， 都说kde很不稳定， 我觉得还可以
<pswzzhangy_> 还好我的本本显卡还可以～～
<pswzzhangy_> 大家都是学生吗？
<xkamt> 我装过slackware，opensuse，fedora，pc-bsd的kde
<xkamt> 慢的
<xkamt> 我是的，不知到你们
<pswzzhangy_> opensuse 彻底的不会用～～
<Breeze1> 还是gnome感觉不错
<pswzzhangy_> 我也是， 哈哈
<pswzzhangy_> gnome 确实顺手， 但是我老遇见bug～～
<pswzzhangy_> 搞的我差点对ubuntu失去信心～～
<wzlxx> 群里谁的arch升级死过，我统计一下…哈哈…
<xkamt> 我用过大多数的版本，用linux一年多了
<wzlxx> xkamt: 现在用的嘛？
<xkamt> fedora
<xkamt> 你们呢
<pswzzhangy_> ub
<pswzzhangy_> 觉得rpm的包管理稍微的有那么一点点不好用～～
<xkamt> 我入门的时候也是用的ubuntu
<xkamt> 是啊，没有deb方便，软件也不多
<pswzzhangy_> 是不是不能查看包里都有哪些文件阿
<pswzzhangy_> 没用过yum， 只用过图形前段
<mengfei> 我感觉rpm包管理器没deb好
<xkamt> yum&apt-get都差不多
<mengfei> 我一开始接触linux，用的是fedora，后来用ubuntu和arch了
<Breeze1> 各取所好
<xkamt> fedora怎么样啊
<pswzzhangy_> 个人觉得linux 急需统一标准～～
<mengfei> 还行，虽然不做主系统了，还在虚拟机中运行
<touparx> pswzzhangy_: 统一到什么标准？
<touparx> pswzzhangy_: 已经很统一了
<xkamt> 呵呵，我现在喜欢那个easylife,太方便了
<pswzzhangy_> 统一到windows那样～～
<pswzzhangy_> 这样方便开发者～
<touparx> pswzzhangy_: 所有的linux都一样？
<xkamt> 不是都有.tar.gz包吗
<pswzzhangy_> 恩， 我觉得就应该统一到那样
<ofan> pswzzhangy_: 哪样?
<ofan> pswzzhangy_: 搞msi安装包?
<pswzzhangy_> 就是像pclinuxos那样
<touparx> pswzzhangy_: 都是源代码，买看到么区别
<pswzzhangy_> 取各家之所长
<ofan> pswzzhangy_: pclinuxos是哪样
<leizi> missing呢？
<leizi> 雷子我回来了
<pswzzhangy_> 然后将库啊， 文件路径啊， 什么的全搞一样
<xkamt> linux是linux，win是win，搞一样区别不出来了吧
<pswzzhangy_> 不是啊～～
<pswzzhangy_> 不是要和win一样
<touparx> pswzzhangy_: 那就把linux统一到win吧
<pswzzhangy_> 晕， 误会了～～
<touparx> pswzzhangy_: 其实可以从自己做起的，个人先统一到 win就没事了
<xkamt> 文件路径不是一样吗，不管什么版本路径都差不多的啊
<zprood> 有用gnome-shell 的 ？
<ofan> 文件系统才是win应该学习linux的
<zhousm> 我把  sudo apt-cache search x11-dev 列出来的程序重新apt-get 安装了遍，结果就开不了3D了
<mengfei> 我觉得多几个选择不错啊
<zhousm> 这个会是什么原因啊
<ofan> zhousm: 看xorg的log
<zhousm> ofan, 怎么看呢
<ofan> zhousm: grep 'EE\|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zhousm> 哦
<zhousm> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<zhousm> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<zhousm> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<zhousm> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<zhousm> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<zhousm> (WW) RADEON(0): Color tiling is not yet supported on R600/R700
<zhousm> (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-D378AD8F86E560F712A83EE36E4E5E92C595B9BD.xkm
<zhousm> ofan, 我看不懂
<zhousm> 就上面那些
<debianer> MaskRay: 如何把emacs窗口的大小、位置等保存，每次打开自动布置窗口？、
<touparx> debianer: 有个emacs-cn的频道，可以去问问
<MaskRay> debianer: C-x r w 保存窗口配置
<debianer> touparx: 没什么人在
<debianer> MaskRay: 还要输入个什么
<cfy> MaskRay: 知不知道qr code
<cfy> Kandu: 我弄了个stage3,所以可以了。
<debianer> MaskRay: 寄存器名称怎么写
<MaskRay> debianer: 可以用 C-x r j xx 恢复
<MaskRay> cfy: qr/RE/?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是qr code.
<cfy> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_code
<edison0354> 网速严重不给力啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 生成得倒是很多。不过这种东西要得有个能解析得才爽阿
<debianer> MaskRay: xx是什么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不懂 qr code
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，尚不知曉啥是 stage3
<cfy> Kandu: 就是一个很基本的系统，有编译器。所以我直接复制了usr部分，然后就好了。现在在重装所有软件呢:)
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，原來如此。上次我還誤認為這個 grub 組件
<Kandu> cfy: s/這個/這個是
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。呵呵。和stage2/1一样的名字。
<cfy> 谁熟悉sox,lame等,如何有破音效果
<cfy> 我也不知道是不是这个名词。
<cfy> 我感觉英语听力考试的广播效果太差了。所以我考虑到把自己模拟的音频转换成同样的效果
<cfy> 有没有谁知道？
<ofan> cfy: 六级?
<Warm_HUG> 夶怎么读？
<debianer> 大大
<Warm_HUG> 别google
<cfy> ofan: 刚考好4级
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 横撇那点
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 你这样要读两次
<ofan> cfy: 4级不是上午考么
<cfy> ofan: 今天嘛，我认为刚刚:)
<ofan> Warm_HUG: ?
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: bǐ
<ofan> cfy: 觉得耳机太不给力了... 纯骗钱的
<cfy> ofan: 二级？耳机？你也要考试的？
<ofan> cfy: yeah
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 大儒 解释下
<cfy> ofan: ？耳机or 二级？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 和“比”一個意思
<ofan> cfy: 二级是啥意思..
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 拜见大儒
<cfy> ofan: 好吧。。。。二级也是闭过项目。。。。
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 我有工具書
<ofan> cfy: 有二级考试?
<cfy> Kandu: 你有没有考过二级？
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，我考了二级C
<ofan> cfy: 晕死
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有
<cfy> ofan: CET-3/4/6
<Kandu> cfy: 我不讀大學的
<debianer> 你们没考三级？
<ofan> cfy: 咱这沟通太迂回了...
<ofan> debianer: 三级又是什么
<cfy> Kandu: 不要求的么？
<cfy> debianer: 英语?
<cfy> ofan: 我也这么觉得。应该多说点。。。。否则无法理解。
 * edison0354 谁有个人总结与未来发展规划的文章？
<debianer> cfy: xxx
<cfy> edison0354: .
<cfy> edison0354: 发错。。。。
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 東漢的《說文》上說：夶，古文 比    靠，東漢時候就算古字了，你哪兒翻出來的
<cfy> debianer: 哦？没有发错。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 要求啥？
<cfy> debianer: 你着。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 要求过二级阿
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 有文化，真可怕
<debianer> cfy: 我过了
<cfy> debianer: .
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 长知识了
<debianer> cfy: 我过了3级
<Kandu> cfy: 沒聽說過這事兒
<cfy> edison0354: 短期规划，中期和长期？
<cfy> debianer: .
<tenzu> 人文气息好浓啊
<edison0354> cfy: 随便，有一篇文章就行了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。我们要求必过呢。。。
<cfy> edison0354: google...
<ofan> 国学频道
<edison0354> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201012/167944.shtml
<Kandu> cfy: 那就過掉它唄，想來也不會太難
<cfy> Kandu: 简单的阿，对你来说。
<cfy> Kandu: 最难的是，我怎么换键盘布局。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 我英語白痴，高中時班里墊底的
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/at6A2.gif
<cfy> 不知道我申情下，会不会给我换。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么会？你现在不是很好的？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒好，正慢慢學呢
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<ofan> 话说今天卷子又没答完
<cfy> ofan: 啥卷子？
<ofan> cfy: 英语
<cfy> 有没有人知道我的音频转换问题？
<cfy> ofan: 哦。你们也要考试
<cfy> ofan: 哦。你们也要考试+
<cfy> ofan: 哦。你们也要考试?
<ofan> cfy: yeah x3
<cfy> ofan: ...，高考过了。貌似默认有3级水平的呀
<ofan> cfy: 要不断提高自己~~
<cfy> ofan: 哦。。。
<cfy> ofan: 好，虽然不知道有没有过四级。。。。明天去买6级模拟试卷。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 换键盘布局 => `setxkbmap` ?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: windows.
<ofan> cfy: 感觉没啥区别
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 貌似英文没啥问题。
<ofan> cfy: 四级我也没答完,也过了..
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 不过我hate VB....
<cfy> ofan: 这么犀利？
<ofan> cfy: 我作文写的慢
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<edison0354> cfy: 高考过了，4级应该就能过，6级也许能过
<cfy> ofan: 没答完都过。。。。可是作文是第一题阿。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我第一次考没过。。。。
<silence__> 想问下，有搞定canon ip1180打印机驱动的在么
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<ofan> cfy: 对,一卷没答完,四级第一篇阅读理解连看都没看
<cfy> ofan: 这也行？！
<cfy> god bless me!!!!
<cfy> 我一定要过阿。
<ofan> cfy: 谁知道呢.. 也许rp太好了
<silence__> 。。。都跑来这里灌水了？
<cfy> ofan: sigh....
<edison0354> cfy: Google不到……
<cfy> edison0354: 多少字？
<edison0354> cfy: 今天的六级无比蛋疼……
<edison0354> cfy: 听力里面竟然出现了非死不可……
<ofan> edison0354: 咋了
<edison0354> cfy: 1500字
<ofan> edison0354: 恩 确实
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 生涯规划 filetype:doc
<edison0354> ofan: 听到非死不可以后我那个蛋疼啊……
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈。
<edison0354> 每一个六级考生上辈子都是在星巴克喝冰咖啡有facebook账号的折翼的爱因斯坦，他压抑着自己的情感无聊地玩着高校排名，对人口老龄化感到各种无能为力~ 
<ofan> edison0354: 很疼吗...
<edison0354> 每一个六级考生上辈子都是在星巴克喝冰咖啡有facebook账号的折翼的爱因斯坦，他压抑着自己的情感无聊地玩着高校排名，对人口老龄化感到各种无能为力~ 
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<edison0354> ofan: 考完了心疼
<ofan> edison0354: 这么悲剧
<cfy> edison0354: 生涯规划 filetype:doc site:www.jstvu.edu.cn
<cfy> edison0354: 貌似很多阿。？
<ofan> edison0354: 话说考试的被mm搭讪借橡皮了...
<ofan> edison0354: 所以没什么遗憾~
<edison0354> 我们北航女生是少，可是我们男生多啊！我们大运村冬天是冷，可是我们夏天热啊！我们北航虽然放假晚，可是我们开学早啊！
<edison0354> ofan: 艳遇
<ofan> edison0354: 是的... 前后左右都是mm...
<ofan> edison0354: 这必然超水平发挥啊..
<edison0354> 那个听力最后一题我以为只放一遍的。。。于是第一遍没写完。。。惊魂啊。。。忽然发现它又放了一遍，还有停顿。。。忽然发现它又又放了一遍。。。生活处处有惊喜啊。。。
<edison0354> 这个狠
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<edison0354> ofan: 万一你分神看MM呢？
<cfy> edison0354: 你不知道要三遍的？
<edison0354> Android 2.3源代码已经全部公开
<cfy> edison0354: 跟四级一样的？
<ofan> edison0354: 杯具的是监考的老来回转,没有机会..
<debianer> edison0354: 公开又怎么了
<edison0354> 每一个六级考生上辈子都是在星巴克喝冰咖啡有facebook账号的折翼的爱因斯坦
<edison0354> cfy: 那个不是我
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> debianer: 不怎么，买不起机器人机器……
<edison0354> cfy: 别人的状态，我转来的
<MopperWhite> ofan,出来单挑！
<ofan> MopperWhite: 单挑啥
<MopperWhite> 我在这里！！！
<jiero> 单挑啥？
<edison0354> 六级考试心得：不管是因为人性的堕落，还是科学家的腐败，或者是全球升温的影响而导致的六级的悲剧，你都应该到人人上来宣泄一下，因为像传统的man那样把事藏在心里是不利于身心健康的。。。。
<ofan> MopperWhite: 这么富有喜感的单挑...
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354: 你看到给你的了么？
<cfy> edison0354: 关键字
<MopperWhite> cfy,AD，你懂得
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> MopperWhite: 啥？
 * cfy 439/752
<cfy> 快了。。。
<cfy> 谁熟悉sox,lame?
<silence__> /help
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 咋前几次没这么多段子。。。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 啥前几次？四六级？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: y
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 貌似这次的大家普遍比较悲剧
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 怎么悲剧了？
<MopperWhite> 月考，砸了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 这次都不知道能不能过……
<AzureS> 答案错误的说。。哈哈。。早上帮人直播四级答案，出来后一个一个的郁闷
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你当年是上600的吧？
<wzssyqa> MopperWhite: 月考？那玩意怕啥？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，1/2
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 高考不要悲剧就行
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
<MopperWhite> 我可是实验班的！
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ……
<MopperWhite> 中考
<lainme> MopperWhite: ...
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 小朋友乖～
<wzssyqa> MopperWhite: 小盆友，真好
<MopperWhite> edison0354，大叔有*么？
<wzssyqa> 可以不迷茫
<MopperWhite> ..........
<wzlxx> emacs的M-q使用之前必须选中吗？
<debianer> 我想介绍一下过四级的经验，最容易的，不知道你们想不想学
<wzssyqa> debianer: 有六级的不？
<panda0986> 四级是什么？
<AzureS> 有没有过六级的经验？
<debianer> wzssyqa: 一样的
<cfy> 有没有谁用py的？
<debianer> wzssyqa: 专业八级都可以复制这个经验的
<AzureS> debianer: 请讲讲
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 俺不是大叔
<ofan> cfy: me
<MopperWhite> edison0354大婶
<debianer> 请不要刷屏，我想在安静的环境下介绍经验
<wzlxx> ofan: emacs的M-q使用之前必须选中吗？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 有问题说么
<happyaron> Destine: 有人说专业八级有经验可以复制
<ofan> wzlxx: 不会啊...
<edison0354> debianer: 四级高中毕业就差不多能过，反正大学英语是不停退步的
<debianer> 我说了阿
<cfy> wzssyqa: ofan 哪个版本稳定？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 同不是
<debianer> edison0354: 不是，跟八级一样的经验
<cfy> wzssyqa: ofan 2.6,2.7 or 3.1?
<ofan> cfy: 2.7
<Destine> happyaron, 谁？
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗…
<cfy> ofan: 有个包2.7不行。我用2.6到可以
<happyaron> Destine: debianer
<Destine> debianer, really?介绍一下。
<edison0354> debianer: 让管理员给你+o，然后你开讲座
<MopperWhite> 难道是……啊！你是著姐
<AzureS> debianer: 说吧。。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，如果大一就考肯定能过，可是我们那大二下学期才让考，结果。。
<Destine> debianer, 洗耳恭听。
<ofan> Destine: 开始
<ofan> debianer: 开始...
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 纯爷们
<debianer> 我过四级和六级的时候都是一个经验：把班上英语成绩最好的那个人的试卷的名字、学号都改成我自己的
<wzssyqa> 为的竟然是，提高通过率
<MopperWhite> edison0354春哥！
<Warm_HUG> MopperWhite: 白猫型内核先生你好
<debianer> 所以我说，八级应该也可以复制这个经验
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ……
<happyaron> debianer: ......................................
<ofan> happyaron: 要求把他k了.....
<debianer> 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> debianer: 坑爹呢!!??
<MopperWhite> edison0354你说纯爷们。。。
<AzureS> wzssyqa: 同悲剧。一样是从大二下才开始考的。
<Destine> debianer, obviously 你没看过专八要求。
<AzureS> debianer: .....
<wzssyqa> debianer: 我靠，那我直接买答案得了，
<debianer> Destine: 没看过
<debianer> wzssyqa: 你买的到答案不
<Destine> debianer, 那我想知道你凭什么在这里信口胡说？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我也是大二考……不过是大二上
<ofan> 貌似大一不能考?
<ofan> 也有考的
<edison0354> ofan: 能
<debianer> Destine: 就这样阿，趁她没注意就改了，我自己的先写成她的名字和学号
<AzureS> 大一上没见过，大一下是可以考的
<ofan> 只不过要先过四级才能六级 这比较那啥
<wzssyqa> ofan: 很多学校不让
<ofan> wzssyqa: 为啥
<wzssyqa> debianer: 嗯，这里作弊成风
<edison0354> ofan: 没有为啥，我们也不让
<wzssyqa> ofan: 为了提高通过率
<Warm_HUG> 四级过了，又少卖很多书
<AzureS> wzssyqa: 学校想提高通过率，怎知越晚通过率越低
<edison0354> ofan: 北航就TM一垃圾学校……
<debianer> wzssyqa: 还有啥需要我介绍经验的没？
<Warm_HUG> 学校卖书是暴利啊
<ofan> wzssyqa: 早考通过率才高吧
<Destine> debianer, 你没考过专八请问你如何知道可以这么做？
<debianer> wzssyqa: 比如泡妞什么的
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 去买二手啊
<Destine> debianer, 搞笑吧。
<edison0354> Destine: 你专八过没？
<ofan> edison0354: 是么.. 第一次听说..
<debianer> Destine: 我没报考过，所以我以为是一样的
<happyaron> ...
<Destine> edison0354, 没呢，大四才考，学校会统一组织的。
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: 那是少数个人想法，大多数还不是糊里糊涂的买学校的？
<AzureS> 考四级不需要读单词，不需要看书，只要学会看美剧就可以了。中英字幕对照的
<cfy> zcq: 说
<Destine> debianer, 那就别在这儿胡说了。
<debianer> 还有谁需要我介绍啥经验不？
<edison0354> ofan: 各种悲剧，妞少，饭难吃，宿舍烂，等等等等……
<happyaron> debianer: 免了吧。
<ofan> edison0354: 不过发的证好使啊
<edison0354> AzureS: 考四级裸考王道……
<debianer> happyaron: 怎么了？有人在期待呢
<edison0354> ofan: 额
<zcq> dengxia
<ofan> edison0354: 是吧 哈
<Destine> debianer, 就这英语水平，还介绍经验。。。^_^，我等着听笑话。
<cfy> zcq: 哦。
<debianer> zcq: 好的，我等你
<cfy> debianer: 。。。
<cfy> debianer: 你在干啥？
<debianer> Destine: 看看，有人要我等一下给他介绍
<edison0354> happyaron: 坐等你六级上600
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<tenzu> CET6考了7遍的路过
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<Warm_HUG> 在 Destine 面前谈英语，还是小点声吧
<ofan> tenzu: 威武
<lainme> Warm_HUG: 我们学校大一大二必须买学校的
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<zcq> 简述你对在校期间的人际关系的认识
<tenzu> happyaron: 不许笑！
<AzureS>  tenzu ....
<happyaron> tenzu: wzssyqa 估计是干不过你了。
<cfy> zcq: .啥？
<Destine> tenzu, 7遍？这么无敌？
<debianer> 我英语还行，就是计算机英语不行
<zcq> 简述你对在校期间的人际关系的认识       jiuzhegela
<Warm_HUG> lainme: 好，这学校 多直接
<ofan> tenzu: 怎么会七遍?
<Destine> debianer, 来说说你英语怎么个还行法。
<ofan> tenzu: 一年不才两次
<cfy> zcq: 我搜搜等下
<debianer> Destine: 我主要精通商务英语
 * tenzu tnnd烟酒僧必须得过cet6才给毕业！某些学校就是这么变态！！
<debianer> 计算机英语我不太行
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不好说啊
<zcq> enen
<cfy> zcq: 这么短。。你不会直接喊阿。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么指定curl的output dir?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 肯定不会啦
<cfy> happyaron: -O - ?
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我这是第四遍了
<ofan> debianer: 估计我是倒过来的..
<Destine> debianer, 怎么个精通法呢？
<cfy> 错了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你敢超过疼疼？那时候他得灭了你。
<cfy> happyaron: -O  ?
<debianer> Destine: 剑桥商务英语直到吧？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 很容易的了
<happyaron> cfy: 我看看
<cfy> happyaron: cd xxx,curl xxx -O ?
<Destine> debianer, 知道。
<debianer> Destine: 我学过
<happyaron> debianer: 有人警告过你了，:D
<cfy> happyaron: 你知道curl怎么断点么？-C -貌似没用阿
<debianer> happyaron: 我不说了
<wzssyqa> ofan: 大二下学期吧四级过了，然后次次考，次次挂
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好吧，我才第二遍……
<happyaron> cfy: 不行，-O 不对
<zcq> 有查到吗
<ofan> wzssyqa: 额~~~
<Destine> debianer, 嗯，然后呢？
<cfy> happyaron: ?，你要啥效果？
<cfy> zcq: 等下
<happyaron> debianer: 不是不能说
<debianer> Destine: happyaron 不让我说
<debianer> happyaron: 那是怎么了
<Destine> debianer, bec你考了几级了？
<wzssyqa> debianer: 不要在 Destine 面前买弄英语，会很惨的
<edison0354> tenzu: 研究生不是还有四六级？你不考那个？
<happyaron> debianer: 我没不让你说，只是告诉你知道结果之后别表示自己xx
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你很有前途
<Warm_HUG> 不是不让说，是小点声说
<cfy> happyaron: 你要啥效果？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我高中同学貌似一次性600+
<tenzu> edison0354: 神马四六级？我英语免修
<cfy> happyaron: -O不就是以下载的名字保存么？
<debianer> wzssyqa: 我不是卖弄英语，我是卖弄过级的经验阿
<happyaron> cfy: 下载的文件指定下载目录
<happyaron> cfy: 不理文件
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 变态的处处有
<happyaron> debianer: 接着说啦
<happyaron> debianer: :)
<cfy> zcq: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/206722811.html
<Destine> debianer, 继续啦，你bec怎么样了呢？
<edison0354> tenzu: 俺也不清楚
<happyaron> debianer: 大家都瞪着眼睛等你呢。
<cfy> happyaron: 不会。。
<ofan> debianer: 万一认识的人没有英语好的,你这方法就不行了
<happyaron> cfy: 比如要下到/dev/shm里，url里叫啥名就还叫啥名
<debianer> Destine: BEC不知道是啥，但只要去报考，我就能过，而且让一个英语成绩好的不能过
<debianer> ofan: 那就没办法了
<cfy> happyaron: 先cd,然后curl -O urls不行么？
<ofan> debianer: 为啥会这样,别人的卷子无效了?
<Destine> debianer, 你不是学过剑桥商务英语么？你不知道它叫BEC？搞笑了吧？
<debianer> ofan: 恩
<ofan> debianer: 那为啥你的就有效
<cfy> zcq: 搜不到。只搜索到那个。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 高中是不是不能考四六级？
<debianer> Destine: 都很久以前的事了，都不记得那么清除了
<happyaron> cfy: cfy curl -O /dev/shm http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/lucid-files/desktop-course-book-lucid-r1.pdf
<happyaron> cfy: 然后就malformed，然后就输出到stdout了
<debianer> 好汉不提当年勇，不谈也罢
<happyaron> edison0354: 不能
<cfy> happyaron: cd /dev/shm/curl -O  http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/lucid-files/desktop-course-book-lucid-r1.pdf
<cfy> happyaron: cd /dev/shm/;curl -O  http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/lucid-files/desktop-course-book-lucid-r1.pdf
<debianer> 这里谁精通python吗
<happyaron> cfy: 了解了。
<ofan> debianer: 刚学的路过..
<cfy> happyaron: 你知道curl怎么断点么？
<Destine> debianer, toefl你试过没？
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<debianer> Destine: 没有
<zcq> 这个答案可以在假一点嘛
<Destine> debianer, 去看看各种考试的流程说明，再来看看你有没有本事说这些话。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你学俄/法/日 啥的？
<wzssyqa> debianer: 逮住会开除的
<ofan> cfy: -C吧 从某个offset开始
<cfy> ofan: -C -+
<cfy> ofan: -C -?
<Destine> wzssyqa, 还有俄语的？
<debianer> wzssyqa: 所以才说好汉不提当年勇阿
<debianer> 呵呵
<edison0354> Destine: 托福，GRE你考过没？
<ofan> cfy: 恩 貌似-C -
<wzssyqa> Destine: 有啊
<Destine> edison0354, 托福考过，巨低，不要提了，高中乱来的。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我学英语的
<Destine> edison0354, gre还没有呢。
<ofan> gre不只考英语吧
<yizer> 恩。。要出国么？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你不是给拉登打工的吗？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 他不是机械类？
 * happyaron Destine 你托福听力。。。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 拉登给我打工
<cfy> ofan: 没成功过。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 但是我托福很低很低！！！！！！！！！！
<tenzu> Destine: toefl听力多少？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那还学啥么，整体玩人就好了
<happyaron> Destine: 啊。。。
<debianer> 开除不要紧，只要能过级。开除我一个，还有后来人
<cfy> zcq: ...
<Destine> tenzu, 30
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 活到老学到老
<ofan> cfy: curl "-C -" 是不是-被转义
<tenzu> Destine: 比我强多了
<cfy> ofan: -也可以转义？不会吧。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 可是我总分很低很低！！！！！！！！！！高中就不应该胡乱看看就去考了！！！！！！！！！！
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 坡国那用啥语？
<ofan> cfy: 标准输入啊
<debianer> 好了，打住
<ofan> cfy: 具体不清楚,只是怀疑
<debianer> 不准再说英语
<debianer> ubuntu频道是让你们这样胡来的么
<cfy> ofan: 参数阿。你给这个参数。我就自动读stdin阿，我是这么觉得。
<cfy> - -!
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 鬼子听不懂的英语和中国人听不懂的中文
<wzssyqa> debianer: 人家op都在说。。。
<cfy> debianer: 额。。。不知道你在干啥。。。
<cfy> debianer: 大战two ops
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 悲剧
<tenzu> Destine: 反正两年有效而已，0分也无所谓
<pocoyo> tenzu: twhirl 没法用 怎么回事儿？
<debianer> 别说英语了我求你们
<Destine> tenzu, 不好不好，有心理阴影。。。
<happyaron> Destine: ...
<debianer> 再说英语我走了
<Destine> debianer, 早就想你走了。
<Destine> debianer, 忍着没踢呢。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 好像最近是有问题，提示升级但是升不了
<tenzu> 英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语
<pocoyo> tenzu: @@ 那你还推荐别人用。。
<cfy> Destine: 你考到哪里了？6级还是8级？
<ofan> debianer: 你该低调点...
<debianer> tenzu: 你怎么能这样阿，我实在忍不住走了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 因为hotot和pino我都用不了啊
<ofan> debianer: 等op不在的时候再扯
<cfy> debianer: 你出现得不是时侯。。。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 俄语四六级？
<tenzu> debianer: 英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语英语
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 也有的
 * debianer 拜拜
<Destine> cfy, 不考六级，8级没到时间。
<Destine> debianer, 不送。
<cfy> Destine: 不考6级？不考6级，能考8的？你4多少分呢？
<Destine> cfy, 什么啊？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不过小语种的，烟酒僧之要过四级
<cfy> Destine: 你不考6级？不考6级，能考8级么？你4级考了多少分呢？
<yizer> 今晚英语专场阿。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 她是英语专业，和咱们不一样
<Destine> cfy, 我为什么要考6级？
<cfy> edison0354: 我想知道下差距。。。
<Destine> cfy, 考8级为啥要6级的证呢？
<Destine> cfy, 我也不考4级啊。
<cfy> Destine: 我不知道阿？习惯么？4->6->8?
<Destine> cfy, 嗯？
<cfy> Destine: 哦。可以跳过的阿。我不知道阿。老师也没说过。。。
<ofan> cfy: 英语专业不用考
<edison0354> cfy: 你只要知道咱们和Destine不是一个层面的就行了……
<wzssyqa> Destine: 还是需要的，比如，想去某些缺心眼的国企应聘别的工作
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 直接上8级...
<Destine> wzssyqa, 可是我们不让报考4，6级啊。
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> ofan: 哦。这样子，我一直要一级一级的。。。
<wzssyqa> Destine: 据说，不过六级可能会被自动筛掉
<cfy> ofan: 哦。这样子，我以为要一级一级的。。。
<wzssyqa> Destine: 呃，悲剧
<ofan> cfy: 就跟,计算机的不用考二级c一样
<Destine> cfy, 你们不是考CET4和6么？我都不考啊。
<Destine> cfy, 我考TEM4和8.
<wzlxx> 谁用rox文件管理器？
<cfy> Destine: 嗯。我们要，所以我以为你们也要呢
<Destine> cfy, 嗯，我们不让报。
<pocoyo> 你们再说英语 我也走了。
<cfy> ofan: 哦。貌似三级还要简单呢。
<yizer> 别讨论英语了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 用rox文件管理器不？
<yizer> 今天CET都考的很伤心阿
<Destine> pocoyo, 水牛，来说英语～～～～～～～～～～
<ofan> yizer: 都过去了
<cfy> Destine: 额。。。我知道了。
<wzlxx> 别讨论英语了，俺都伤心了，来年继续……………—
<cfy> yizer: me too..
<yizer> 恩。。已经祭奠过37的报名费了
<wzssyqa> yizer: 没事，多打击几次就好了
<ofan> yizer: 我今天感觉很好,因为今天的位子太爽了哈哈哈...
<wzssyqa> yizer: 32的飘过
 * Destine 明年才考第一次，迷茫中。
<wzlxx> 汗，我们这里25啊貌似
<cfy> yizer: 老师竟然在聊天，搞得我，选词填空没心情做了。。。
<tenzu> 哦了，今天考CET，我说怎么这么多怨妇呢
<cfy> Destine: 你迷茫啥。。。
<cfy> tenzu: sigh...
<yizer> wzlxx，你那里怎么这么便宜
<wzlxx> 嘎嘎…
<Destine> cfy, 没考过呗，硕士听写有点难。
 * wzssyqa 连续三次考6级，做第一排
<wzlxx> 标准就是25的说…
<cfy> Destine: 哦。。。。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 悲剧
<happyaron> Destine: ...
<ofan> wzlxx: 今天我前后左右都是mm........
<yizer> wzlxx，怎么可能。。。我们这里都是35和37阿
<cfy> ofan: 我三级考了，linux的服务器啥的。不知道能不能过。。。
<Destine> cfy, 一篇文章念3遍么，然后就要写下来。
<ofan> wzssyqa: 今天我前后左右都是mm...
<wzlxx> 不说了，不说了，越说越伤心…
<AzureS> yizer: 37?擦，不是40的报名费么？
<cfy> Destine: ...这么犀利的。。。。
<ofan> 前边的中途跟我借橡皮..
 * wzlxx 研究rox去了…
<Destine> cfy, 嗯。。。
<yizer> AzureS，你是最贵的
<ofan> 左边和右边的都好pl.....
<yizer> AzureS，看来我们还算便宜啊
<wzssyqa> 我咋一直都是32呢？
<cfy> Destine: 你知道怎么把模拟（或者真题）试卷的听力mp3转换成和广播一样的效果么？就是质量变差。
<cfy> Destine: 用sox
<yizer> ofan，又不你女友你兴奋啥
<AzureS> 。。。晕了。。。
 * wzlxx 汗，emacs就是好，把什么都用快捷键给你了，C-c C-d 居然就是/me，呵呵～
<ofan> yizer: 准备讨一个呢..
<pocoyo> wzlxx:  不用。
 * cfy test
<cfy> lol
<wzssyqa> yizer: 说不定明天就是了
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没听过 rox.
<edison0354> cfy: 计算机3级有服务器？
<Destine> cfy, 呃。。。变差。。。你其实可以用变速来搞定啦，而且我们也不用广播的说。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 浙江省的。
<yizer> ofan，去师范类找，传说男女比例1：10
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 多好的东西啊，你一定得试试…
<ofan> yizer: 老衲都心动了...
 * pocoyo test
<ofan> yizer: 太远..
<yizer> ofan，= =||
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 第一次知道 c-c c-d
<ofan> yizer: 还是身边的靠谱
<Windnest> Windnest is not a registered nickname  这个是什么意思  要注册什么来着？有哪位知道吗
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 菜鸟你试过一码克斯么？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵…
<edison0354> cfy: 转成96kbps的mp3……然后加杂音进去……
<cfy> Destine: 不用广播的？我们这里效果太差了和我听mp3不是一个当次。主要效果差。也不是语速的问题。
<Destine> cfy, 比如2倍速的BBC什么的。
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。。。。好注意。我下次试试。
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: 不知道啥是码克斯。
<yizer> 不说了
<wzlxx> pocoyo:看… 这就是不要tool-bar-mode的后果吧…嘎嘎
<Destine> cfy, 噢，我们考试是头戴是耳机。
<yizer> 伤心
<ofan> cfy: 用调制器调制一下
<wzlxx> pocoyo: menu-bar
<yizer> 一提英语我就伤心
<cfy> Destine: 不是语速阿。是质量太差了。可能是广播的技术问题。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 我一直留着呢。
<cfy> ofan: ?
<yizer> 一提学习我就伤心
<ofan> cfy: fm/am调制一下
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 还不如打 /me 快。
<yizer> 我们CS专业学了一学期的 机械。。。
<yizer> 死一般的感觉
<wzssyqa> cfy: 买个好点的收音机
<Destine> cfy, 嗯，我明白了，但是背景杂音其实挺重要的。
<cfy> ofan: edison0354 。。。。我还是直接降低bit rate试试。
<ofan> cfy: 用电脑可以模拟噪音...  am调制比较简单
<cfy> wzssyqa: 已经三百了。。。。
<edison0354> Destine: 2倍速BBC音调不会变？
<Destine> cfy, 这样才能模拟真实生活中的效果。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 是啊，我也不用那个，是刚才看见的…说一下，其他的也是啊，emacs为我们多的太多了…那个只是一个例子而已…
<ofan> cfy: 那也是调制的一个步骤..
<Destine> edison0354, 会，会变高很多。
 * wzlxx 这个也是很快的…
<cfy> ofan: 最好一个命令搞定。。。
 * wzlxx 嘎嘎
<cfy> Destine: 我才四级。就算过了也6级。听说非英语不让报8级？
<ofan> cfy: 那不清楚了,如果matlab/mathmatica之类用的熟的花 很快就能搞定
<Warm_HUG> 建议不想好好学习拿成绩的家伙都休学一年打工去，干好了就不回学校，混不好就乖乖拿毕业证，甚至混出来天天向上的劲头就完美了
<cfy> ofan: matlab?
<ofan> cfy: yeah
<edison0354> yizer: 啥叫CS专业？
<Destine> cfy, 嗯，而且我们说的4，6也不是一个考试。
<cfy> Destine: ?不懂？不是一个考试？不是全国的么？
<yizer> edison0354，计算机科学与技术
<wzlxx> CS==饥渴，哈哈
<cfy> ofan: 这有啥关系？
<Destine> cfy, 你是考CET4，6.
<ofan> cs1.5
<yizer> CS=妓院
<Destine> cfy, 我是考TEM4，8.
<cfy> Destine: 哦。这个意思。
<ofan> cfy: 信号处理啊.. 必然用matlab之类的nb软件
<edison0354> ofan: 假期得学matlab了
<wzssyqa> cfy: 呃，。。。。真有钱，用来听敌台的吧？
<cfy> ofan: okay....
<cfy> wzssyqa: ...
<Destine> cfy, TEM4比CET6要难得多了。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 惭愧。。。好久没用了。。。。
<ofan> 准备明年战雅思..
<cfy> Destine: 哦。。。。
<yizer> ofan,你牛
<cfy> ofan: 你考来干啥？你不体制内么。。。
<ofan> 腿都在抖...
<yizer> ofan,打算出国么？
<Destine> ofan, 加油加油，雅思比托福好～
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 感觉如何？
<ofan> yizer: 我打算移民.. 哈
<cfy> ofan:
<yizer> ofan,我也一样
<cfy> ofan: 移哪？
<yizer> ofan,哪个学校你？
<ofan> Destine: 貌似北美都认托付
<wzssyqa> ofan: 嗯，cs1.5是个经典版
<edison0354> yizer: 机械类专业飘过
<ofan> cfy: 还没定...
<yizer> edison0354,俄。。。。我们机械基础，理学基础，工程制图
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> cfy: 肯定不能光明正大的搞,否则使馆直接拒签
<yizer> edison0354，蛋疼阿。。。。化学基础，管理学。。这是我们的课。。已经纠结三个学期了
<cfy> ofan: 那你怎么弄？留学？
<ofan> cfy: yeah..
<Destine> ofan, 也认雅思的，少一点而已。
<wzlxx> 不得不说ROX也是一个很NB的软件啊
<cfy> 额。。。。难道我今天要重新安装所有的包3遍？
<yizer> ofan，你哪个学校的？我也想出国
<edison0354> yizer: 我们还大学语文呢
<yizer> ofan,美国？
<ofan> yizer: 米国够呛...
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<ofan> yizer: 有钱人去的地方..
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你们很悲剧
<yizer> edison,我们是计算机学院阿。。。天天机械，根本看不懂
<edison0354> yizer: 你确定你是计院？
<yizer> ofan,澳洲？
<ofan> ..
<edison0354> cfy: 你干啥？
<yizer> edison,曾经认为是，现在我怀疑了
<ofan> yizer: 澳洲移民现在比较紧哦
<wzssyqa> yizer: 你们要设计机械计算机？
<yizer> ofan,我想去美国
<cfy> edison0354: 我把/usr/清空了。。。差不多这样了。。。。
<yizer> wzssyqa,也许吧
<ofan> yizer: 同想去..
<Destine> ofan, 雅思就是背一本单词，做剑1-剑7，看看口试礼仪，再给自己的薄弱环节加一本参考就可以了～2个月内搞定比较好的。
<ofan> Destine: 恩多谢!!
<pocoyo> tenzu: 人呢靠。
<yizer> ofan,那我们一起吧。。。组团去
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<Destine> ofan, 个人意见，仅供参考。
<edison0354> cfy: 那咋三遍？
<ofan> yizer: 哈不会被怀疑吧,移民团
<Destine> yizer, 我也要考也～～～
<yizer> ofan,我英语估计要重头学起了
<yizer> ofan,留学不
<yizer> 留学吧
<edison0354> yizer: 反正去哪个国都比在兲朝呆着强
<cfy> edison0354: 我忘了参数。结果前面在编译的时侯。一个出了问题。。。整个编译停了。。。
<yizer> ofan,我女朋友留学去的美国。。。我决定去找他
<ofan> yizer: 是,不过人家也不是啥人都要,还得要点真本事的
<yizer> edison,你去朝鲜不
<ofan> yizer: 不错,你这样动力足
<wzssyqa> 还是考研英语好，不考听力
<cfy> edison0354: 现在不是完全的，是第二遍.过会再全部编译。。。
<yizer> ofan,不知道呢。。。现在迷茫
<ofan> yizer: 去米国保护你的妹子吧~~
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<yizer> ofan,jiong
<happyaron> pocoyo: 水牛回帖太快了。。。我修改了下附件。
<edison0354> yizer: 女朋友，他，嗯嗯
<happyaron> pocoyo: 第一个没啥问题，只是加了行注释
<edison0354> yizer: 囧
<cfy> edison0354: 体现了gentoo的顽强阿。。。。删除/usr/都可以恢复。。。。
<ofan> yizer: 放在国外很容易寂寞
<yizer> ofan,表打击我了
<ofan> yizer: 你懂得...
<pocoyo> happyaron: 刚巧而已
<yizer> ofan,我当然懂
<edison0354> happyaron: 水牛是名副其实的
<ofan> yizer: 不过我还没有女朋友额...
<yizer> ofan,那就不用出国了
<yizer> ofan,找份好工作就可以了
<cfy> ofan: 额。我以为你孩子都有了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: apt-get reinstall也行吧
<ofan> yizer: 你就为去找你妹子?
<ofan> cfy: - -
<edison0354> cfy: 话说有这个参数没……
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 感觉如何？
<edison0354> ofan: 你多大？
<ofan> cfy: 没那么快..
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 感觉如何？那个
<yizer> ofan,yes!!!
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 啥感觉？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 哪个？
<ofan> yizer: bs~~~
<cfy> edison0354: 我是可是没/usr/bin/和/usr/lib也可以么？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 感觉如何？那个ROX
<cfy> edison0354: 可是没/usr/bin/和/usr/lib也可以么？
<cfy> ofan: ...
<wzssyqa> 一段段的往外蹦是咋回事？
<yizer> ofan,= =||
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没用过。
<happyaron> cfy: 没/usr可以的
<pocoyo> 啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。 那不错。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗，还以为你在试用呢…
<happyaron> cfy: 但是没有/lib /bin 你再试试。。。
 * wzlxx 晕…
<ofan> 刷屏了..
<edison0354> cfy: 没/usr/bin的话gcc也没了吧？
<cfy> happyaron: ...那样gentoo倒是可以。解压下stage3就好。。。
<yizer> ofan,鄙视吧。。。我也很鄙视我自己
<Destine> happyaron, 你打算去美国找你妹子不？
<happyaron> cfy: 呃
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 其实dired用好了，就可以管理好文件了…
<happyaron> Destine: 找你。
<cfy> edison0354: 所以我下了stage3,然后解压，就又有了XD
<ofan> yizer: 我觉得就为找你妹子的话  那真没必要去,你早晚要被弄回来
 * wzlxx 至今没有使用过Gentoo
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 隐藏文件 能设置不显示出来么？
<Destine> happyaron, 我在中国，问你去不去美国找你妹子。
<ofan> .....
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 点下眼睛…
 * wzlxx 汗
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 比较变态的 像 cfy 才用。
<happyaron> Destine: 你在哪我去哪。
<Destine> edison0354, 嗯？怎么了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么会。。。。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 呵呵…
 * edison0354 这小两口是在干啥……
<Destine> happyaron, 去找你妹子。
<edison0354> Destine: 没
<happyaron> Destine: 找你。
 * cfy edison0354 围观即可。。。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: Destine 去女厕所 。。
<ofan> 围观...
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<wzlxx> cfy: 你用rox
<yizer> ofan,埃。。。。。没想法了。。现在迷茫中
<wzlxx> ？
<Warm_HUG> 加大围观力度
<cfy> wzlxx: ?怎么知道？
 * wzlxx 终于找到用ROX的了…
<ofan> 世界这么大... 我的妹子在哪里~~~
<cfy> wzlxx: ?你怎么知道？
<Destine> happyaron, 去呗。
<wzlxx> cfy: pocoyo 说的啊；
<yizer> ofan,你的妹子还没出生
<ofan> Destine: 这么说估计happy会桑心..
<ofan> yi
<edison0354> ofan: 我的妹子也没见
<happyaron> Destine: 找你。
<wzlxx> cfy: ROX里怎么处理很多的文件的打开方式？？？？
<Destine> ofan, 为啥他要伤心。
<ofan> yizer: 你妹的~~~~
<edison0354> yizer: 他萝莉控？
<wzlxx> 这个不是很好…
<cfy> wzlxx: 不过，我只是用来放连续剧啥的方便才用rox,还没配置过。一直cli...
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<Destine> happyaron, 我又不是你妹子。
<ofan> Destine: 看happy多执着~~~
<cfy> wzlxx: 不知道。。。。神估计知道
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦…文件的打开不是很合理…
<yizer> ofan,我妹子在和我差了13个小时的地方呢
<wzlxx> cfy: 其他都很好，代替我的thunar了，卸载之
<ofan> yizer: 你妹!!!!
<yizer> 地球的另一边= =||
<pocoyo> happyaron: 鹅大那帖子删了？
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯。就算只有视频的。我也选择好几次打开方式了。应该有配置文件吧。我没有理
<Warm_HUG> “醒悟吧，宅男！不然这辈子能看到的洞只有自己的肚脐和USB接口啊！”
<wzlxx> cfy: 神是谁？
<happyaron> Destine: 你是我媳妇！
<ofan> yizer: 敢说我的妹子还没出生,丫桑透偶的心了...
<pocoyo> Warm_HUG: ...
<cfy> wzlxx: iGnome
<cfy> wzlxx: iFvwm
<happyaron> pocoyo: 鹅大是谁？
<yizer> ofan,jiong
<wzlxx> 哈哈…
<Destine> happyaron, 无语。。
<wzlxx> 下次我改名iOpenbox
 * cfy 要不要截图？
<happyaron> Destine: 本来就是嘛。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 别理她 她要是想跟你 死活都是你的人 不想跟你 你再追也没用。
<yizer> ofan,好吧我错了，你在妹子也在国外
<pocoyo> happyaron: qiang_liu?
<yizer> ofan,这样如何 ？
<Destine> happyaron, 媳妇。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 哦，帖子没删，和一叶说了，再犯就去掉版主权限。
<pocoyo> Destine: 同志你好。
<happyaron> Destine: ~
<Destine> ha
<ofan> Destine: 像happy这么好的男人不多了...
<Destine> happyaron, 你是我媳妇！
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 鹅大咋了？
<ofan> yizer: 国外大了
<happyaron> Destine: 。。。
<Warm_HUG> OMG这世界怎么了
<ofan> yizer: 算了.. 反正早晚都有会
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 自杀了？！
<Destine> happyaron, 媳妇～
<happyaron> 用chromium的看这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=310389
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Chromium 更新脚本
<wzlxx> happyaron: 昨天刚卸载…
<pocoyo> happyaron: 同志，你老公在叫你。
 * edison0354 Destine在撒娇
<happyaron> Destine: 在。。。
<yizer> 哦对了，谁能推荐一个大公司的实习机会
<yizer> 把我推过去～～～
<happyaron> Destine: 你是我的啥呢？
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯～～～
<ofan> yizer: ...
<Destine> happyaron, 我是你老公～
<pocoyo> happyaron: 版本号 还有绿色的？
<happyaron> Destine: 这个名不好，换一个
<sory> 大家好，请问有没有人知道怎么把 Rtythmbox 播放歌曲时自动弹出歌曲信息的pop的显示时间减少，显示太长了，不大方便
<pocoyo> sory: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> pocoyo: 对阿
<sory> :-D
<Destine> happyaron, 那要啥？
<pocoyo> sory: 别显示算了。
<happyaron> Destine: 老公不是古代的xx么。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么个绿色法？
<yizer> 求实习机会阿
<happyaron> wzlxx: 为了chrome的give to charity的插件，我又用chromium了。
<pocoyo> Destine: 老公是不是公公的意思？
<Destine> happyaron, 那要什么。
<sory> pocoyo： 呵呵，谢拉，我去看看
<happyaron> Destine: 自己想~
<yizer> ofan,你毕业le ?
<Destine> happyaron, 真的不知道了。。。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 干什么用的？
<ofan> yizer: ç±³
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你看69640那一行
<yizer> ofan,哪个学校？
<ofan> yizer: 你是不是在豆瓣上发过帖子??
 * wzlxx 为了ERC我用emacs了…
<yizer> ofan,忘记了。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: linux和webkit linux两列，所有方格都是绿色的，代表buildbot测试无bug
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<ofan> yizer: 哦 那就不是了..
<happyaron> Destine: 我想想。。。
<yizer> ofan，我通常用我女朋友的号上豆瓣= =||
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 本末倒置。
<ofan> yizer: 额
<edison0354> happyaron: 那插件跟chrome和chromium有啥关系？
<yizer> ofan,内容是啥，如果你看到yizer这个id80%是我
<pocoyo> yizer: 我用我媳妇的号上饭否
<sory>  pocoyo: 怎么设置不显示，找不到对应选项
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 嘎嘎…
<yizer> ofan,yizer或yizer16
<ofan> yizer: id忘了.. 不过跟你的情况好像很像
<yizer> ofan,炯
<happyaron> Destine: 叫郎君呗。
<pocoyo> sory: 你说的是哪个。？ 有两个程序都有显示的。
<ofan> 这名字好~~~
<Destine> happyaron, 我是你郎君～
<happyaron> edison0354: 打开10个tab捐一颗树，或者一本书
<Destine> happyaron, 媳妇儿～
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<happyaron> Destine: 在啦
<sory>  pocoyo: 就是ubuntu10.10 自带的那个
<Destine> edison0354, 干嘛啊。
<Destine> happyaron, 嗯，媳妇儿～～～～～
<edison0354> happyaron: 我知道，我也在用，我只是好奇为啥不能用chrome？
<ofan> 话说被mm叫过媳妇...
<yizer> ..............
<edison0354> happyaron: 虽然我是chromium
<pocoyo> sory: gnome-osd-properties 运行这个。 里面有个 勾掉。
<yizer> destine.................
<happyaron> edison0354: chrome老啊，还闭源
<pocoyo> sory: Music player
 * wzssyqa 可怜的坏坏
<edison0354> Destine: ？
<Destine> edison0354, 你不是无语么～
<Destine> happyaron, 饿啊。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 我今天能弄200个tabs
<happyaron> Destine: 去吃东西啦！
<Destine> happyaron, 减肥～～
<yizer> 复习去了。。。复变函数
<happyaron> Destine: 乱减肥
<yizer> 谁学过= =||
<happyaron> yizer: 加油。。。
<Destine> yizer, 我～
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗，我还以为那个插件不能在chrome里面用
<ofan> yizer: 你毕业了?
<Destine> happyaron, 我好肥！
<yizer> ofan,no
<edison0354> Destine: 我确实很无语
<happyaron> edison0354: 那是chrome插件，但是可以用在chromium
<ofan> yizer: 啥专业
<happyaron> Destine: 才不呢。。。
<yizer> ofan,sphomore now
<yizer> ofan,CS
<edison0354> yizer: 复变考试很简单的
<happyaron> Destine: 好好吃饭啦。
<ofan> yizer: cs不错啊
<yizer> ofan,Computer Science
<yizer> edison，很难阿
 * Destine 大家都是CS的。。。
<ofan> 我就不是..
<yizer> ofan,拉到吧，，我们学校CS都是学机械出身的
<pocoyo> Destine纯爷们儿!
<yizer> ofan,神马静力学，材料力学
<ofan> yizer: 能出去的话我就读cs..
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那我成啥了。
<yizer> ofan,你大几？
<ofan> yizer: 3
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你们是纯洁同志关系。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你著姐3
<yizer> ofan,阿。。学长
<ofan> yizer: 别说你大一
<yizer> ofan,大二。。
<ofan> yizer: 奥 还比较有希望
<yizer> ofan,恩。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 神啊，最新的瘟到死版chromium地址栏啥都不显示了……
<happyaron> pocoyo: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: .........................
<Destine> pocoyo, 水牛，咳咳。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不用那个
<ofan> yizer: 我该高中毕业就滚蛋.. 不过失策了..
<Destine> wzssyqa, 咳咳。
<yizer> GOD，保佑我考试过了不
<yizer> ofan,.........我选错大学了
<edison0354> yizer: 材力还好啊
<yizer> ofan,人生一大败笔
<edison0354> happyaron: 看看这个http://file.guao.cc/chromium/
<yizer> edison,你搞笑呢。。。
<ofan> yizer: 错的人太多了
<yizer> 材料力学比精力难阿
<wzssyqa> 哎，回去混建筑队去了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 应该会比官方那边快点
<yizer> ofan,我是选错了！！
<ofan> yizer: 乃不用这么感叹...
<yizer> ofan,T_T保送生有很多选择的
<edison0354> yizer: 材力必然比静力学难啊
<maonx> 有没有下载txt格式的歌词网站
<yizer> edison,我们是学计算机的阿
<edison0354> maonx: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以自己改。。。我是用官方的，ipv6
<ofan> yizer: 保送额.. 你也人才
<happyaron> edison0354: aria2的话大概150k/s
<edison0354> yizer: ……
<maonx> edison0354: ...或者好的歌词网站..
<yizer> edison,阿基米的涡轮蜗杆
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，挺快的……
<yizer> edison,我们学这个。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个是谷奥的镜像
<ofan> yizer: 你打算出去读研?
<yizer> ofan,恩
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<yizer> ofan,专业上有特长，但是成绩很懒
<ofan> yizer: 那不错
<ofan> yizer: 同烂. 我对我学的专业没啥兴趣
<edison0354> yizer: 你啥学校？比我们还蛋疼……
<yizer> edison,HRBEU
<yizer> ofan,我是被骗来的
<edison0354> 男友山顶求婚 女友当场被雷劈死
<yizer> ofan,学校课改闹的
<yizer> edison,哪个不算新闻了
<ofan> yizer: 抱怨这没啥意思了
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<Destine> happyaron, 你还是不要山顶求婚了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你注意求婚地点就行了……
<yizer> ofan,我擦 ，当初学校许诺的都没兑现阿
<yizer> ofan,本来不是这样的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 这样谋杀很好的
<pocoyo> Destine: 强力止咳药--镇咳、祛痰请用“愈美片”
<happyaron> Destine: 当然不。。。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 啥？
<ofan> yizer: 还有相信学校的...
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你有想法？
<yizer> ofan,恩。。蠢了。。没想到课改会改成这样
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 可惜没有仇人
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 以后有了也不迟
<yizer> ofan,早知道去厦大了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 可是精确度控制比较难
<Destine> yizer, 现在在哪里呢？
<ofan> yizer: 读cs?
<wzssyqa> yizer: 天下乌鸦一般黑
<edison0354> yizer: 厦大好啊，上课都坐船去的……
<yizer> destine,Harbin Engineering University
<happyaron> yizer: 哈工程？
<ofan> yizer: 话说国内cs读的没什么劲
<yizer> ofan,必然cs阿
<yizer> happaron,yes
<Destine> yizer, 呀，今天翻译的时候才讲了你们学校。
<yizer> ofan,同感
<yizer> destine....
<ofan> yizer: 所以要出去读
<edison0354> yizer: 哈工程是不是也是工信部的？
<yizer> ofan,我想出去工作
<Destine> edison0354, yes
<yizer> ofan,薪水高
<yizer> edison,yes
<ofan> yizer: 直接去工作是不太可能的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 老天开了眼了。
<yizer> ofan,想办法
<ofan> yizer: 除非公司把你掉过去
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？？？？？？/
<ofan> 调
<yizer> ofan,所以我求实习机会
<edison0354> pocoyo: 莫非你硬盘又好了？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 女友被劈死了。
<ofan> yizer: 实习也都是在国内..
<yizer> ofan,IBMorGoogleorMS
<edison0354> pocoyo: 汗，你有媳妇不？
<yizer> ofan，外企阿
<ofan> yizer: 一般没什么机会去总部的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 坏道的地方没有用。 再也不瞎搞了。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你说呢？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 俺猜不出来
<pocoyo> edison0354: 光棍一根。
<yizer> ofan，中国的实习证书在国外也好使
<pocoyo> happyaron: 问个问题。
<yizer> ofan,对于外企
<happyaron> pocoyo: ?
<ofan> yizer: 但你不能直接去国外找工作的
<yizer> ofan,想办法
<ofan> yizer: 汗...
<yizer> ofan,实验室是很好的选择
<yizer> ofan,只要落地就好办了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你是处男不是？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 犀利
<yizer> pocoyo....niu
<ofan> yizer: 落地不让你入境
<happyaron> pocoyo: 是啊。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你猜他会说谎不。
<pocoyo> yizer: ...
<sory> 请问  vbox运行无缝模式时，在底部会有一个隐藏的菜单选项，怎么移动它到顶部或者其他位置，或者直接不要了？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那得问Destine了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不可思议。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我同意。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 为啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: ??
<gjp> cfy:你用Arch是吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 小朋友太纯洁
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 中国的高中生中，比例还不是很高的
<edison0354> gjp: 他是gentoo
<cfy> gebjgd: gentoo
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 想当年我们高中是女生比男生多的
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 中国的女大学生中。比例还是很高的。
<yizer> edison0354: 什么高在
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: bitlbee 用不？
<yizer> edison0354: 高中，待遇这么好
<edison0354> yizer: ？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 人呢 哪儿去了。
<edison0354> yizer: 垃圾高中
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 啥东东？
<yizer> edison0354: 待遇好阿
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 那算了。
<edison0354> yizer: 现在7：1，你要来不？
<yizer> edison0354: 去
<yizer> edison0354: 果断去
<edison0354> yizer: 你们多少？
<happyaron> edison0354: 你这样问会让人家伤心的。
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> edison0354: 咋说你那是帝都名校啊。
<yizer> edison0354: 我高中在家念的。。不知道。。我班女生我一半不认识
<edison0354> happyaron: Destine她们学习好啊！
<happyaron> edison0354: ？
<edison0354> happyaron: 学校
<pocoyo> edison0354: 其实 happyaron 学习比 Destine 更好
<yizer> edison0354: 我们班没有好看的。。。一直都是。。
<gebjgd> cfy<< ?????
<Destine> pocoyo, 哦？
<happyaron> edison0354: 其实她们学校的男生比较惨
<happyaron> pocoyo: 扯。
<pocoyo> Destine: 嗯？
<pocoyo> happyaron: !
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我要是学习那么好，现在就不这么天天着急上火。
<Destine> happyaron, 麻辣烫去了，很快回来。
<happyaron> edison0354: 外校女生不敢要，本校女生看不上。
<pocoyo> Destine: 那个王萌的老头儿说的。
<Destine> happyaron, 喂生菜～
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯，去吧。
<happyaron> Destine: 。。。
<cfy> gebjgd: ?
<yizer> happyaron: 有就不错了。。。
<yizer> happyaron: 我们全系也没几个女的
<happyaron> yizer: 没用的，你去了就知道自己多悲剧。
<pocoyo> Destine: 回来问你点儿事儿。
<yizer> happyaron: 同悲剧，找了个女朋友还出国了。
<happyaron> yizer: 地方远点的，或者女生少点的，关上门好好学习，效果会很好。
<happyaron> yizer: 中科大就是最好的例子
<tenzu> happyaron: 喂生菜是暗号么？
<yizer> happyaron: 我有个同学去中科了
<happyaron> tenzu: 不是暗号，就是生菜。
<yizer> happyaron: 保送去的。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 人亲密的时候称呼生菜
<tenzu> happyaron: 她喂你？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我觉得有猫腻
<yizer> happyaron: 很悲摧的
<happyaron> tenzu: 我怕辣好吧。。。
<happyaron> yizer: 中科大有数理化一等奖不需要考就可以保送
<tenzu> happyaron: 生菜不辣，不用怕
<happyaron> yizer: 很容易的。
<yizer> happyaron: 差不多
<happyaron> tenzu: 麻辣烫的生菜
<pocoyo> tenzu: 一个叫生菜一个叫辣妹
<edison0354> happyaron: 不是说取消竞赛保送了？
<yizer> happyaron: 你中科大的？
<Colin-shzsc> 上海理工大学的表示我们这届的理学院数学系当时连一个女的都没招到，可惜我是外语学院的，情况完全不是这样……
<happyaron> yizer: 不是
<happyaron> edison0354: 没，算今年还有两年
<yizer> edison0354: 明年取消
<yizer> edison0354: 从11级开始
<tenzu> happyaron: 麻辣烫啊。。。
<happyaron> yizer: 不过你去那地方真有点悲剧。
<pocoyo> tenzu: twhirl 到底能不能用 我白费事装了adboe那啥。 还有那啥。
<pocoyo> ga.
<pocoyo> e
<happyaron> tenzu: 她不怕，我怕。
<tenzu> pocoyo: adobe air？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 能用啊
<yizer> happyaron: 是的。。。。这里有NOIP的没，有ACM的没？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这里反而hotot和pino不能用
 * RavenChan 啊啊啊啊，冷成这样
<pocoyo> tenzu: 啊 我怎么用不成 还要不要 设置别的。 我都登录不上啊。
<happyaron> yizer: 干啥呢
<Kandu> sory: 你可以設置的
<ofan> yizer: 你搞acm么?
<sory> Kandu: 找到了，:-D 谢拉~~
<Kandu> sory: advanced :)
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我什么都没设置。你是不是得用ssh翻墙啊？
<yizer> ofan,yes
<ofan> yizer: 在校队?
<yizer> happyaron: 发错了。。
<sory> Kandu: 嗯:-D
<yizer> ofan,en
<RavenChan> yizer, 什么大学？
<ofan> yizer: 有啥奖没
<edison0354> happyaron: http://photo.renren.com/photo/229454349/album-399639708?curpage=&t=#thumb
<ofan> 感觉国内搞acm太多了..
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有这个的注释http://photo.renren.com/photo/229454349/photo-3667603518?curpage=2&t=
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 下周似乎又有 shlug 活动了
<yizer> ofan: 有的
<happyaron> https://encrypted.google.com 又能用了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 一直能用啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯，下周我去的= =
<yizer> RavenChan: 哈共存
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这跟 ssh还有关系 。 你怎么设置的 我的 twhirl安装好 了都。
<happyaron> edison0354: :D
<yizer> RavenChan: 哈工程
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我也能去的
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这里很久不能用了。
<ofan> yizer: 进过WF没?
<RavenChan> yizer, 哈工大？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 就是连不上啊。 是不是还要建 gae 什么的？
<MaskRay> wf 是什么？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不带https的基本没法用，经常被和谐
<yizer> ofan: 进过
<yizer> MaskRay: world final
<edison0354> happyaron: 被GFW给DNS污染了，改hosts就好
<happyaron> edison0354: 你学校不是用ipv6么
<happyaron> edison0354: ipv6.google.com
<yizer> RavenChan: 哈工程= =||
<MaskRay> yizer: 神一般……
<ofan> yizer: 我擦... 牛摆啊!!
<yizer> MaskRay: 扯吧。。
<ofan> yizer: 偶像啊,大二就进WF了??
<RavenChan> yizer, = =
<yizer> ofan: 菜包一个，我现在 只想出国找我妹子
<RavenChan> yizer, acm2010是在哈工大是吧
<yizer> ofan: 我要是告诉我是第二次final呢
<edison0354> happyaron: 欢迎使用SRUN3000 IPV6 宽带计费系统
<edison0354> happyaron: 蛋疼……
<yizer> RavenChan: 哈工程，丫的。。。。
<ofan> yizer: 大一就进了?
<happyaron> edison0354: ipv6应该免费
<yizer> ofan: 恩
<ofan> yizer: 牛摆..
<gjp> 看来只能放弃了
<RavenChan> yizer, 对不起 >.<
<pocoyo> lainme: 在么？
 * ofan irc迎来了一位牛人...
<lainme> pocoyo: 在
<pocoyo> lainme: 随叫随到啊。。。。
<ofan> yizer: 拿个冠军,哪里都能去了
<yizer> RavenChan: 原谅你了
<RavenChan> yizer, 加油吧少年= =
<yizer> ofan: 不是STJ阿
<yizer> ofan: WF也有很多水人的
<lainme> pocoyo: 一直在电脑前面
<yizer> ofan: 根本不是牛
<ofan> yizer: 国内的?
<pocoyo> lainme: 怎么跟我媳妇似的。 问你个事儿哈 bitlbee 连gtalk后， 你加群的话 那群信息。。能屏蔽不能。
<zprood> WF
<yizer> ofan: 啥国内的？
<zprood> WF 有人解释下什么神马 ？
<ofan> yizer: 国内的水人???
<yizer> ofan: en
<yizer> ofan: 我很水的
<yizer> ofan: 我只想出国
<yizer> ofan: 找工作
<lainme> pocoyo: 很多群有退出什么的，不是真的退而是不接收消息
<yizer> zprood: World final
<ofan> yizer: 能进WF就很不错
<pocoyo> lainme: 不接收消息。
<happyaron> yizer: spoj排名多少？
<yizer> ofan: 恩。。。貌似在出国的时候算砝码吧
<lainme> pocoyo: 其它的我加到黑名单了，不让提醒
<yizer> happyaron: spoj？
<yizer> happyaron: poj?
<happyaron> yizer: 你做啥题库？
<yizer> happyaron: pku
<happyaron> yizer: 哦，排多少？
<Destine> happyaron, 回来了。
<yizer> happyaron: best 130++
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯，先吃吧。
<yizer> happyaron: 现在不做了170多
<lainme> pocoyo: 你看下群的帮助有/leave之类的命令没
<yizer> yizer
<yizer> 帐号
<ofan> yizer: 也是noip保存的?
<ofan> 保送
<yizer> ofan: yes
<happyaron> :)
<Destine> yizer, 握手！
<yizer> Destine: ACM?
<MaskRay> yizer: 推荐题库，你碰到难题是直接看题解还是继续想？
<ofan> yizer: 怪不得..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你媳妇？
<Destine> yizer, noip
<yizer> MaskRay: 果断自己想阿
<pocoyo> lainme: 我不能那样设置啊。。晕。 pidgin 有个退订的 可以不显示消息。
<yizer> Destine: 哪个省的？
<pocoyo> lainme:  我想要那种功能。
<edison0354> yizer: 四川
<pocoyo> tenzu:  我媳妇？！
<yizer> edison0354: 巴蜀？
<RavenChan> Destine, 什么大学= =？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 21:49 < pocoyo> lainme: 怎么跟我媳妇似的。
<lainme> pocoyo: 或许可以临时加黑名单...用block
<pocoyo> lainme: 哦 我看看。
<yizer> ofan: 貌似有人说WF拿个名次证书，GRE神马的都是浮云
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错 似的。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: gtalk群太无聊了，也没小妹
<ofan> yizer: 是的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 关键是有小妹也看不到照片啊。
<ofan> yizer: 我们这有个还没进WF的,直接被香港的大学要了...
<jervis> 弱弱问句，WF是神马
<yizer> ofan: 我WF基本酱油
<yizer> jervis: World finals
<yizer> ofan: 我想去美国
<pocoyo> tenzu: twihrl 怎么配置啊。 靠。半天了 你都没说。
<yizer> ofan: 港大刺激不了我
<ofan> yizer: 你是想找妹子
<ofan> yizer: 工科男果然都很痴情~~
<jervis> emacs在globalmenu下有的菜单不显示了，可以解决吗
<tenzu> pocoyo: twhirl什么都不用配置啊
<zprood> 找妹子也不用去米国
<yizer> ofan: 你不也工科男
<pocoyo> tenzu: 帐户怎么填。
<ofan> yizer: 是..
<yizer> zprood: .........表刺激我
<tenzu> pocoyo: 推的账户咯
<happyaron> yizer: poj推荐点水题，我去刷刷分。。。
<ofan> yizer: 如果能在WF取得个不错的名次,估计米国top100可以随便挑吧
<yizer> happyaron: 照着我号刷就行了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 靠。 我这儿一直认证失败啊。
<zprood> sorry
<yizer> happyaron: 基本都是水题
<pocoyo> tenzu: 需要配置 gae 不？
<MaskRay> yizer: 求帐号名
<ofan> yizer: 然后工作应该就找工作应该不难了..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 翻墙了么你？
<Destine> happyaron, 一起刷～
<yizer> ofan: 开玩笑呢。。能拿到名次的都是计算机前50强了
<RavenChan> yizer, 话说你第一年排名怎么样= =
<happyaron> Destine: ~
<zprood> GAE貌似前几天悲剧了
<pocoyo> tenzu: firefox ssh翻墙的啊
<yizer> ofan: 我们学习很烂的
<pocoyo> zprood: 最近好了。 我这儿一直没事。
<yizer> RavenChan: 酱油
<ofan> yizer: 那也是进WF的吧
<happyaron> Destine: 可是poj只刷水没啥营养。。。
<yizer> MaskRay: 什么帐号？
<yizer> MaskRay: pku?
<MaskRay> yizer: pky
<Destine> happyaron, 我退化了，难题不行了。
<yizer> ofan: 那倒是
<MaskRay> yizer: pku
<yizer> MaskRay: 就是yizer阿
<tenzu> pocoyo: twhirl能用socket代理么？
<happyaron> Destine: 我也一直都不行。。。
<ofan> 哥要奋起了..
<tenzu> pocoyo: chainproxy twhirl试试
<zprood> 感觉vpn比较稳定
<yizer> ofan: jiong
<pocoyo> tenzu: 是你问我 还是我问你。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还真没有用过 chainproxy.
<zprood> chainproxy  ？ 代理？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我记得twhirl不能设定socks代理
<RavenChan> yizer, Orz,今年确定进WF了么？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 好像叫proxychains刚才脑子短路了
<yizer> RavenChan: 基本上
<zprood> chrome不是有一键番强？
<yizer> RavenChan: Regional Top 5
<RavenChan> yizer, = =
<RavenChan> yizer, Orz,哪regional
<yizer> RavenChan: = =||
<yizer> RavenChan: 中国的阿
<edison0354> zprood: switchy
<edison0354> yizer: 兲朝的税收都哪去做GFW了
<zprood> 这个regional太小了吧
<yizer> edison0354: ??
<edison0354> yizer: 额
<yizer> zprood: 平均每年中国大陆有19支队伍进WF
<zprood> 一个队有几个成员？
<RavenChan> zprood, 3
<yizer> zprood: 有国外的队。。。不过基本酱油，好学校都不敢来
<zprood> 这倒是蛮有趣的
<ofan> yizer: 国内很多都是职业acm
<RavenChan> ofan, = =都是吧
<yizer> zprood: 来了也拿不到名字，TSU,PKU,SJTU,FDU,国外谁敢来中国赛区阿
<ofan> RavenChan: 不好说那么绝...
<yizer> ofan: 目前是的
<ofan> RavenChan: 我说的职业不是褒义~~
<yizer> ofan: 你太消极了
 * RavenChan 我也好想acm == 
<ofan> yizer: 为啥?
<yizer> ofan: 不少拿不到奖的学校还是重在参与的
<yizer> ofan: 能拿到金银奖的都是职业的
<RavenChan> yizer, 嗯= =
<ofan> yizer: 恩 大部分都是重在参与..
 * RavenChan 挂科搞acm= =
<yizer> ofan: 就是酱油
 * MaskRay 想参加 acm 了
<ofan> RavenChan: +1
<yizer> RavenChan: 挂科搞ACM。。炯
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 加油吧= =
<yizer> MaskRay: +U
<RavenChan> MaskRay, thu不太好混吧= =
<yizer> RavenChan: 挂科你会死的很惨
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 所以又不想……
<debianer> 请问rhythmbox里建立的电台，别人怎么来收听哦？
<yizer> MaskRay: 是thu的？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 牛人无数
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 是啊= =
<MaskRay> yizer: 准备保 tsu
<debianer> MaskRay: 你还是学生阿
 * Jagdwurst 怀念acm..
<yizer> MaskRay: THU不是TSu阿
<debianer> MaskRay: 你还是高中生阿？
<mausetot> debianer: 不是
<edison0354> RavenChan: 还是不要挂科为好……
<RavenChan> edison0354, 嗯= =
<ofan> MaskRay: 去米国?
<yizer> MaskRay: THU是哪个？
<MaskRay> ofan: 我英语废
<yizer> TsingHua?
<MaskRay> tsu 吧
 * RavenChan 看上去我校干ACM的人都很辛苦啊= =所以我又不想去OTL
<Destine> happyaron, thu，tonghua university？
<yizer> 通化？
<RavenChan> yizer, Tsing-
<RavenChan> yizer, Tsing-Hua
<yizer> 膜拜
<happyaron> Destine: 不知道。。。
<yizer> 牛逼
<yizer> MaskRay: TSU就不要搞了
<Destine> happyaron, 他们那里葡萄酒太甜。
 * RavenChan acm看上去很辛苦的= 
<yizer> TSU的都是NOI金上去的
<happyaron> Destine: 哦。。。
<ofan> RavenChan: 是比较寂寞
<yizer> 搞不过他们的
<ofan> yizer: 我就说他们的职业...
<RavenChan> yizer, 你以为MaskRay不是金么= =
<yizer> ofan: 人那叫起步早
<ofan> yizer: 对啊 所以叫职业..
<yizer> RavenChan: 是么？那我就更要膜拜了
<yizer> RavenChan: 我NOI水了
<zprood> 请教个问题
<pocoyo> zprood: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
 * edison0354 膜拜各种神牛
<Destine> MaskRay, noi金？
<MaskRay> Destine: 刚好
<yizer> MaskRay: NOI GOLD？
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 保送到哪了?
<zprood> 这个回答太赞了
 * RavenChan 没noi过的人内牛满面 (yizer)
<MaskRay> yizer: 踩线
<zprood> 我当初就下定决定把那个稳定看完
<yizer> MaskRay: 那也牛逼
<yizer> MaskRay: 你太牛了
<zprood> 谁知道一眼就过了
<Destine> maivel, 膜拜！！！！
<debianer> RavenChan: noi啥意思？
<yizer> MaskRay: 我膜拜你
<happyaron> Destine: 发错人。。。
<yizer> MaskRay: 你ACM吧
<RavenChan> yizer, Orz,去过noi的都是神牛
<Destine> MaskRay, 。。。膜拜！！！
<yizer> RavenChan: 不是的
<RavenChan> debianer, = =
<Destine> maivel, sorry
<RavenChan> yizer, 是的= =
<yizer> 果断膜拜maskray
<debianer> RavenChan: 到底啥意思阿
<MaskRay> Destine, yizer: 运气……
<Destine> happyaron, noi金啊，骆克强那种级别的。
<debianer> MaskRay: 你到底报送到哪里了？怎么都膜拜你
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。。。这是牛人啊。
<yizer> RavenChan: 省队也有水的
<RavenChan> yizer, 什么省？
<yizer> debianer: TSU
<yizer> RavenChan: HLJ
<debianer> RavenChan: 西藏省
<MaskRay> debianer: 还没下来呢
<yizer> debianer: ......
<edison0354> MaskRay: 申请的哪里？
<debianer> MaskRay: 我估计你至少比我小十岁
<yizer> MaskRay: 高三。。更牛
<alvin_rxg> tsu === the stupid univercity
<yizer> MaskRay: 祝你CTSC进入IOI
<MaskRay> edison0354: tsing
<debianer> MaskRay: 你比我大概小一半年龄
<Destine> MaskRay, 点招tsu的？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 膜拜
<debianer> MaskRay: 你擅长啥被报送到tsu
<MaskRay> yizer: 比赛完就竞赛就荒废了
<zprood> 大三的路过
<yizer> MaskRay: 那您也是神牛，我膜拜你
<Destine> MaskRay, 那你认识骆可强不。。。
<edison0354> zprood: 同大三……
<yizer> 各种NOI的诈尸阿
<MaskRay> yizer: 膜拜您，您可是 wf 级别的
<yizer> MaskRay: 我是酱油的
<Jagdwurst> wf是啥?
<MaskRay> Destine: 不认识
<Destine> MaskRay, oh...看来清华挺大。。。
<MaskRay> yizer: 我是打酱油的
<edison0354> Destine: 他还没到清华……
<Kandu> cfy: 現在有空不？
<yizer> Destine: 洛克强他怎么可能听过他才高三
<mausetot> yizer: 不知道
<debianer> MaskRay: 你参加啥竞赛了
<Destine> maivel, see
<Destine> MaskRay, see
<MaskRay> debianer: oi
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯？怎么了？
<Destine> MaskRay, 11届的？
<MaskRay> 骆可强那篇汇编论文让人好生膜拜
<debianer> happyaron: oi是啥
<Kandu> cfy: nanobook 開發你有試過？
<mausetot> Kandu: 没有
<MaskRay> Destine: 嗯
<debianer> MaskRay: 啥论文，发来看看
<cfy> Kandu: nanobook?是啥？
<mausetot> cfy: 不是
<Destine> MaskRay, 我老了。。。
<yizer> MaskRay: 我膜拜你。。。我去搜去年NOI金
<cfy> mausetot: ?
<Kandu> cfy: nanonote
<Kandu> cfy: mausetot ?
<cfy> Kandu: 我只交叉编译过一个客户端
<Destine> MaskRay, 啊。。。我们曾经是一起学的。。。现在比他差远了。
<happyaron> debianer: olympiad in informatics
<cfy> Kandu: 我想起来了。 mausetot -> bot
<mausetot> cfy: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<Kandu> cfy: 我想學個 arm 或 mips
<MaskRay> Destine: 我和他差了两届了
<cfy> Kandu: 那mips?
<Kandu> cfy: 今天我用 pascal 寫的自啟程式在 qemu 仿真的開發版上跑起來了
<Destine> MaskRay, 嗯，他是我同班同学。。。我知道你差两届。。。
<Use-Firefox> -s
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 感覺 arm 也不錯，正犯愁是買 arm 開發板還是 nanonote
<Destine> happyaron, 我老了。
<happyaron> Destine: 你不老的。
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned : 22:16 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图  http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<yizer> MaskRay: 怎么找不到NOI2010的获奖名单
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<cfy> Kandu: xiangfu说有全部资料，所以我觉得不错
<happyaron> Use-Firefox: 你的bot出问题了？
 * Use-Firefox 继续看pro git
<Destine> happyaron, 我还以为noi是我那个时候呢。
<Use-Firefox> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> Destine: 我们前面还有很多要经历的呢。
<Destine> happyaron, 我六年级也有机会和骆可强做同样的决定的。
<happyaron> Destine: noi是过去时了，对 MaskRay 也是过去了，一样。
<yizer> 膜拜maskray
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，沒得選了
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。
<cfy> yizer: http://www.noi.cn/noi-news/huojiang/300-ccf-noi2010
<MaskRay> 膜拜 yizer
<Use-Firefox> <quit>
<Destine> happyaron, 但是我没决定一直做竞赛。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛反應過來，去 fpc 官網一看，沒 mips 支持
<Destine> happyaron, 就成了现在这个样子。
<debianer> happyaron: noi是啥
<cfy> Kandu: 那悲剧。。。。或者你支持下XD
<ofan> 不做竞赛又怎样呢
<yizer> MaskRay: 你多少分阿
<happyaron> debianer: national o i
<cap_sensitive> Hi all
<MaskRay> Destine: 您可是 ubuntu member
<happyaron> Destine: 你没有继续选择那条路而已。
<Use-Firefox> 嘿，咋还有？
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好  22:24 
<MaskRay> yizer: 压线
<Destine> MaskRay, ubuntu member不是什么很难的东西。
<wegue> 问一下大家，PHP相关的IRC频道有哪些
<yizer> MaskRay: 479??
<Kandu> cfy: 沒這個能力呀
<Destine> happyaron, 我后悔了，我好想也去搞竞赛。
<cfy> Kandu: 那没得选，arm吧
<debianer> wegue: 似乎没有汉语的，就算有也没啥人
<Kandu> cfy: 死心買 arm 板。和 nanonote 無緣了
<yizer> Destine: 竞赛就是个火坑
<cfy> Kandu: 不过我的路由器也是mips.貌似mips也没那么少用
<yizer> MaskRay: 去姚班吧
<happyaron> Destine: 万一像我似的，岂不惨了。
<wegue> debianer: 额
<MaskRay> yizer: 30人，没希望的
<cfy> Kandu: sigh...
<Destine> happyaron, 还是想。
<yizer> MaskRay: 怎么你也是Top 20阿
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯，明白。
<cap_sensitive> 如何在 shell 脚本中，读取文件的特定内容，如“set a="xxx"”，并把引号中的内容提取出来？
<Use-Firefox> 这没问题的。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，好像 mips 用在性能要求比的比 arm 高的地方
<yizer> To ALL,寝室快断电了
<Destine> MaskRay, 膜拜，你的现在是我曾经的梦想。
<edison0354> cap_sensitive: grep+awk应该可以吧
<MaskRay> yizer: 悲剧
<yizer> 今天最后一天的网。。明天就没网费了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。不了解。
<yizer> 断网了。。消失了～～～～
<edison0354> yizer: ……
<Kandu> cfy: 本來我打算得蠻好的，買個 nds 就有 arm 開發環境了，又能玩遊戲，沒想到 nds 的 arm 處理器沒 mmu。悲劇了
<Use-Firefox> cap_sensitive: a=$(eval "echo $(egrep -o '".+"' file)") # 咋样？
<yizer> MaskRay:  膜拜，你的现在是我曾经的梦想。
<cap_sensitive> Use-Firefox: 我试试看
<yizer> Destine: I agree with you
<Use-Firefox> -i 115.173.36.84
<MaskRay> Destine: 运气，刚好我们这年名额扩增，否则我就夏令营了
<happyaron> 为各自接下来的前程努力吧。
<mausetot> happyaron: 嗯
<Destine> MaskRay, 唉，我后悔。
<Destine> happyaron, 我也想。
<yizer> Destine: ....。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 我明白的。
<Destine> happyaron, I was able to.
<pocoyo> Destine: 女生吃辣 长痘不？
<Destine> pocoyo, 不啊。
<pocoyo> Destine: 你不啊？ 为啥我女朋友长。
<edison0354> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0134/v/swf/qplayer.swf?VideoIDS=XMjMwNDMzOTAw&embedid=-&showAd=0
<Destine> pocoyo, 显然她不和我一个地方的吧。
<pocoyo> Destine: 东北。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 她体制厉害。
<Jagdwurst> Destine: 镁鋁?
<happyaron> 体质
<happyaron> Destine: 。。。你看我吃完咋样了。。。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 体制也厉害 嗯嗯
<MaskRay> Destine: 你后来放弃了？
<pocoyo> Destine: 有啥去痘产品推荐没有。
<Destine> Jagdwurst, 硅磷
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd, joolix.com 挂了
<Destine> MaskRay, 嗯，我觉得自己还是乖乖上中学的好。
<Destine> pocoyo, 果酸面霜。
<pocoyo> Destine: 各地都有卖么
<Destine> pocoyo, 淘宝有卖。
<Destine> pocoyo, 原产地美国。
<Destine> MaskRay, 我怕自己拿不到奖，一直不敢放弃别的搞竞赛。
<pocoyo> Destine: 啥价。
<Destine> pocoyo, 80多吧。
<pocoyo> Destine: 我看看淘宝去。
<MaskRay> Destine: noip 一等后我就放开了，因为至少有交大保底
<Destine> MaskRay, 唉。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 为啥一等就有交大？
<mausetot> RavenChan: 没有
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我们学校一等就有交大
<Destine> pocoyo, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=125323593
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么这样= =
<Destine> happyaron, 我也想。
<Destine> MaskRay, 我保送之后想捡起来，发现没状态了。
<happyaron> Destine: 我知道的。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 以前是全国理科班，后来虽然取消了但我们的保送名额没怎么变
<soiamso> Destine: 直接买生物实验级果酸？
<Destine> soiamso, 想毁容的可以。
<pocoyo> Destine: http://s8.taobao.com/search?q=%B9%FB%CB%E1%C3%E6%CB%AA&ex_q=&filterFineness=2&atype=&fs=1&unid=0&mode=63&pid=mm_11007055_0_0 哪个 可以？
<soiamso> Destine: 医院有 C + E软膏
<Destine> pocoyo, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=125323593
<Destine> soiamso, 效果好么？
<ofan> 貌似有情况 http://www.cnvd.org.cn/vulnerability/CNVD-2010-02483
<soiamso> Destine: 只能防止皱纹龟裂，但是常年有豆豆这问题是没有办法解决的，
<Destine> soiamso, 哦。
<Destine> MaskRay, 你的paper能瞻仰一下么？
<pocoyo> Destine: 这玩意 运送过程中 会不会破碎？
<Destine> pocoyo, 不会啊。
<pocoyo> Destine: 为啥不会。
<ofan> 同想瞻仰一下~~
<Destine> pocoyo, 因为我实验过 。。。
<MaskRay> Destine: 去年开始变成出一道题了，还没开始弄呢
<soiamso> Destine: 也有可能是过敏，如果带普通/银耳环，耳朵会肿的人，很容易长痘
<happyaron> ofan: http://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2010-3904
<lubotu2> The rds_page_copy_user function in net/rds/page.c in the Reliable Datagram Sockets (RDS) protocol implementation in the Linux kernel before 2.6.36 does not properly validate addresses obtained from user space, which allows local users to gain privileges via crafted use of the sendmsg and recvmsg system calls. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-3904)
<Destine> MaskRay, 哦，这样，我老了。
<cap_sensitive> Use-Firefox: 解决了，多谢:)
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MaskRay> Destine: 看得出来你很热爱oi
<pocoyo> Destine: 是这一家么？ 我准备拍了啊。
<Destine> pocoyo, 我觉得行。
<Destine> MaskRay, 嗯，都是过去时了。现在是个文科生，念文学。
<happyaron> ofan: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2010/CVE-2010-3904.html
<lubotu2> The rds_page_copy_user function in net/rds/page.c in the Reliable Datagram Sockets (RDS) protocol implementation in the Linux kernel before 2.6.36 does not properly validate addresses obtained from user space, which allows local users to gain privileges via crafted use of the sendmsg and recvmsg system calls. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-3904)
<^k^> ⇪ title: CVE-2010-3904 in Ubuntu
<lubotu2> The rds_page_copy_user function in net/rds/page.c in the Reliable Datagram Sockets (RDS) protocol implementation in the Linux kernel before 2.6.36 does not properly validate addresses obtained from user space, which allows local users to gain privileges via crafted use of the sendmsg and recvmsg system calls. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-3904)
<happyaron> ...抱歉。。。
<ofan> 2.6.36的呢?
<happyaron> ofan: 自己看
<Destine> pocoyo, 提醒你女朋友这个东西不是很好闻，要忍忍。
<ofan> 奥 貌似上面那个比较早
<hujula> ubuntu版的ppstream怎么去广告？
<pocoyo> Destine: 哦 好的。
<hujula> 我网速好卡 需要去广告
<Destine> pocoyo, 建议你可以同买一瓶小的薰衣草精油。
<zprood> 论坛不是有去广告的帖子 ？
<hujula> 哪里？发我链接
<hujula> 我按照一个baidu空间里面的搞不能开启程序了
<zprood> 你去搜索下吧 貌似看到过
<zprood> 额，直接下载下来看吧
<zprood> 在线没意思
<hujula> 你去广告成功没
<zprood> 我没装那玩意 对它没好感
<hujula> 你是pcbeta的？
<zprood> 你看过到我？
<hujula> 是玩黑苹果的？
<happyaron> hujula: pcbeta搞linux的？
<zprood> 额 ？
<vissible> happyaron, pcbeta搞win美化的
<hujula> 是的
<zprood> 额 对
<zprood> 只是在一个区混混罢了
<happyaron> vissible: 我知
<hujula> 我的触摸版不能垂直滑动
<hujula> 怎么搞？
<hujula> zprod
<hujula> zprood：你在远景的ID是什么？
<zprood> 什么意思？
<hujula> 我的触摸版不能垂直滑动，那个设置里面没有触摸板选项卡
<hujula> 哪个兄弟能帮我下载一个RS的文件？
<mausetot> hujula: 不能
<pocoyo> Destine: 薰衣草干啥用的？ 我不大懂。
<Destine> pocoyo, 一方面可以淡化痘印，一方面可以让它好闻一点。
<hujula> http://rapidshare.com/files/426936247/En-En-Oald8.pronus.rar
<zprood> 话说还没有闻过那个味道
<pocoyo> Destine: 给个地址 省得我找了。
<hujula> 安装了goldendict没有词典用
<Destine> pocoyo, 在一罐果酸面霜里滴10滴就好，然后搅匀。
<zprood> star dic 不是很好嘛 ？
<hujula> 日
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 可以用stardict、Lingvo等的辞典
<hujula> 能帮我下载一下吗 zprod
<hujula> lingvo有linux版的吗？那个不是商业软件吗？
<mausetot> hujula: 不是
<zprood> ==
<hujula> http://rapidshare.com/files/426936247/En-En-Oald8.pronus.rar
<hujula> 我下载了 就差这个发音文件了
<Colin-shzsc> 因为版权的问题最好自己去stardict那里下，要不然变成我在散布了
<hujula> 170mb左右
<hujula> lingvo是俄国的词典吧？
<hujula> 是那个abbyy的吧
<zprood> 170MB ？
<zprood> kidding ?
<hujula> 怎么啦？
<zprood> 哎 我的网太慢了
<Destine> pocoyo, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2520793097
<hujula> 不会吧 帮我下载试试
<zprood> 我会来聊天是因为开网页的速度让有想死的心
<hujula> 你是哪里人？
<iVIM2> 有没有chm的好的阅读器
<hujula> 有
<Jagdwurst> kchm
<Colin-shzsc> chmsee
<zkwlx> chmsee
<iVIM2> vim-like希望
<hujula> kchm
<iVIM2> xchm用起来实在不爽我
<iVIM2> j,C-D,gg,G之类的都用不了
<hujula> 有越狱的工具吗？
<mausetot> hujula: 没有
<hujula> å¹²
<iVIM2> Colin-shzsc: 是vim-like的么
<hujula> UBUNTU上面怎么破解WPA
<mausetot> hujula: 不知道
<Colin-shzsc> 那个倒不是……
<wzlxx> lisp好用的解释器是那个？
<iVIM2> k打头的恐怕是KDE的东西
<hujula> 好多WIFI SPOT
<Jagdwurst> kchm 是兼容性最好的了，否则就要kvm了
<hujula> 日了
<iVIM2> 我可没DE
<iVIM2> 装很多lib不好
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 我表示自己的路由器直接 MAC 地址过滤
<hujula> 怎么清理垃圾呀？
<hujula> colin_shzsc:你太变态了
<iVIM2> 汗，为了看chm还虚拟机？
<iVIM2> kvm都跑出来了……
<Jagdwurst> 一两年前的chm在linux下不是都能显示中文的
<Jagdwurst> 只能virtualbox
<iVIM2> 不需要显示中文
<hujula> 搞个wine安装ADBOE ABROCT
<Jagdwurst> 要vim的手感:解出html，放到vim里看
<iVIM2> Adobe Acrobat恐怕是pdf
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 所谓清理垃圾不知道 BleachBit 是不是你想要的
<mausetot> Colin-shzsc: 不是
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: WINDOWS下用鼠标点点也习惯，现在已经不习惯了
<hujula> colin-shzsc,没有听说这个工具 好用吗
<mausetot> hujula: 没听说
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 真正用久了vim，不会介意非vim的快捷鍵的
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 实再不行，自己设置下，或改改代码
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 问题我没发现任何快捷键
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 除了PageDown
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 那就自己写咯，也只是加几个switch
<hujula> ubuntu上面怎么搞text-2-speech像那个你吉他里面的那样
<mausetot> hujula: 不知道
<iVIM2> 没学过programming
<zprood> 大家的ubuntu都用什么主题 ？
<zprood> 感觉窗口的标题栏文字有时候很变形
<hujula> 语音输入怎么搞呢？
<Kandu> zprood: 好像 clearlooks 最好看
<hujula> 优化硬盘的设置怎么搞？听说这个初始设置很伤硬盘
<mausetot> hujula: 不知道
<hujula> ？mausetot
<Colin-shzsc> hujula: 他疑似是 bot……
<hujula> colin-shzsc,你说mausetot?
<mausetot> hujula : 那是 ubuntu 6.x 7,x 的时候
<hujula> 可惜呀 去台湾那边玩玩
<mausetot> hujula 在用电池下
<zprood> 自带的？
<Colin-shzsc> 额，现在又不像bot了，恕我胡乱猜忌……
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 我正准备开始学C,下了一个CPrimerPlus无法打开
<zprood> 用了Orta
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 现在只能xchm勉强凑合
<mausetot> 15%的概率回答问题, 如果常被回答到， 恭喜你，可以去买彩票了
<hujula> mausetot,你在说神马？
<zprood> 买彩票也不错
<happyaron> iVIM2: chmsee
<mausetot> hujula 当我以bot形式出现的时候， 15％概率会回答你的问题
<hujula> 对了 我升级到10.10后发现电池表有问题 不能显示percentage了
<MopperWhite> 看看我的桌面！
<MopperWhite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310416
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 重装前后桌面对比
<MopperWhite> 咋样？
<zprood> 不咋样
<MopperWhite> 深受打击。。。
<zprood> 感觉DockbarX才是王道
<Colin-shzsc> MopperWhite: 我一直觉得 Cairo Dock 有些华而不实
<zprood> 其他的什么docky的不适用
<Colin-shzsc> 哪怕是 AWN 都似乎看得顺眼一点
<MopperWhite> 我的两台电脑再安装cairo-dock后先后崩溃
<MopperWhite> 一个月内
<MopperWhite> 这可是xfce。。。
<hujula> 时
<zprood> 那个东西华而不实
<zprood> 如果配置好的就无视了
<soiamso> MopperWhite: 后面的比较好用？
<gebjgd> MopperWhite<< 你这个桌面腻歪到家了
<gebjgd> MopperWhite<< 看的眼睛都疼了
<MopperWhite> 嗯
<mausetot> 嗯
<hujula> gpedit打开中文乱码怎么搞？
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst,
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb:
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst,
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 晚安啊.不睡吗
<Colin-shzsc> 上一下我的桌面吧， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=63953&start=877 ，是那个秀桌面帖子的 878 楼
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 桌面接力，把你的桌面Show出来……
<Jagdwurst> 嘛
<zprood> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-look-dockbarx-hits-ppa/
<^k^> ⇪ title: New look DockBarX hits PPA
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 我还没到晩上
<zprood> 推荐这个
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 那个中文essid 在iwconfig 还是配置不上
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 晕,你不在国内呀
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc<< 还是gnome，没有新意
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 你确定密码对了?
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 这个中文essid 我在xp 中都可以用.就是slackware 下面iwconfig 配置不上它
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<zprood> Colin-shzsc 这个还不错
<mausetot> ofan 你居然调戏我 ggggr
<ofan> mausetot: 你居然知道调戏...
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 还有什么办法吗
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 上次不是谁说直接指定ap 的吗?
<mausetot> Jagdwurst: 我
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 那命令不可以那样用.,我试了,不行的
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 用wicd或者networkmanager也无济于事?
<zjls> 有人不
<^k^> zjls, ....  23:41 
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, wicd 和 networkmanager我都没有试.
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 因为我查贴子有人也说wicd 无法使用中文essid的.
<zjls> 有什么好的mail程式介绍么？  自带的不好用，查看邮件的时间太长了
<void1> 中文essid的想法到不错
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb:  我这里没法试，虽然也是made in china的，但销到国外，编码也不再cp936了
<hujula> 大家的conky是怎么设置的？
<gebjgd> hujula<< 怎么简单怎么来
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不用最简单
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 那就没有天气预报了
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, iwlist scan 和airodump-ng 出来的,都是乱码.这情况wicd 能行吗
<mausetot> slack_zbb: 不能
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你看看窗处就知道的天气，要毛预报，况且这里的天气预报极不准
<shvntr> 哎哟喂现在就这irc不卡，诈死的网络。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我只要知道温度
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 别的不感兴趣
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 或许可以
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那么把温度放在panel上
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不用这么大一个conky了
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我明天只有试试wicd 与netmanager了,先谢过.
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 是不是一定会解决掉呢?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不行。还要温度乱78糟的
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 不我也不知道，等试了再说吧
<Colin-shzsc> Jagdwurst: 有时还真不如自己去分析雷达图
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 你英语怎么样,帮我问下老外.
<mausetot> slack_zbb: 不知道
<Jagdwurst> Colin-shzsc: 你也是学雷达的?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 老外肯定不用中文的essid
<Colin-shzsc> Jagdwurst: 就随便看看的
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 这倒是
<sory> 我的u盘的权限没法被识别，怎么办？
<zprood> sory： 格式？
<sory> fat的
<Colin-shzsc> Jagdwurst: 我有时也会上台风论坛看看，那貌似是现在国内人气最高的气象论坛
<zprood> 我发现ubuntu不能挂在efat
<sory>  zprood:  fat
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst,  我呼了,你注意身休.你在哪个国家呢
<zprood> sory： 打开磁盘工具看看
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 嗯，好好休息
<sory> zprood: 另外，我自动挂载的分区右键显示也是无法显示权限，但是我把它设置为777了，也可以用。
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 我目前在欧洲
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 那边黑莓便宜不?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 水果?
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 8900 要是弄一个要多少钱? 黑莓手机
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, blackberry 8900
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: gebjgd 更清楚，我不准备买东西的时候对市场一无所知
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 要是便宜,我想整一个.
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 你可以问问身边的人,好吧
<mausetot> slack_zbb: 嗯
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 你家要是长春的就好了.回国给我带一个
<silence_> 能不能把chrome的书签窗口调成暗色调？我换主题都没用啊
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 上ebay就能看到了，和市场上着不多的
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 远着呢，我家在南方 对D
<Jagdwurst> xD
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 南方也可以邮,关健是你啥时候能回来
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 一个ems 就到了.
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 等我下次回国，黑毒早就不流行了 :D
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 不会的了.
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 明天帮我问问价格 黑莓8900
<silence_> 有没有人知道如何设置chrome书签窗口为暗色调
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 黑莓9700 也问下
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 2200
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 也有2500的
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 哪款2200
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 8900
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 2200 人民币?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 嗯
<MopperWhite> AD:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310416
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 好贵.呵呵
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: RIM BlackBerry Curve 8900 - 256 MB - Bluetooth - wlan
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 重装前后桌面对比
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 那款1400
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 我现在用8700呢.
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 这里也很少单买手机的
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 8900分款吗?
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 嗯，肯定分的
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 不分吧
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 那否则差价不会这么大啊
<alvin_rxg> 我现在用 3100 呢
<MopperWhite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310416
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 什么3100？
<mausetot> gebjgd: 不知道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 手机呗
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 给我个ebay 地址
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 手机市场恕我一无所知了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< nokia 3100？
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 黑莓型号很好分的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: http://bit.ly/fQFF2C
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 索爱k200i路过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 带红外
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 是阿。连蓝牙都没有
<Jagdwurst> slack_zbb: 这边都是1000多人民币签个一年到两年的协议， 手机包话费。单买不划算，从来没看过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 基本上就是个凶器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 砍人打人利器
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 两年前签了一个N78，本来想写程序玩，后来发现太麻烦，除了打电话，不再用其它功能了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那些手机你们拿来干啥用?
<qmake> 最近nginx反向代理的google app engine程序莫名的无法访问了  有没有遇到同样问题的呀
<slack_zbb> Jagdwurst, 88 我去睡了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 基本上砍人用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我的索爱k200i
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 下次要买就买个帯卫星通讯的，地震了直接拔出来打电话
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不买
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 還得帶手搖發電
<Jagdwurst> Kandu 这...
<Jagdwurst> Kandu 现在己经很成熟了，展会上年年有，就看國冢是否允许
<cap_sensitive> hi all
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好  00:28 
 * MopperWhite /say /time
 * MopperWhite 00:29:40
<roylez_> /time
<cap_sensitive> 能推荐一个 email quote stripper 吗？谢谢
 * roylez_ /time
<mausetot> :hubbard.freenode.net 391 mausetot hubbard.freenode.net :Saturday December 18 2010 -- 11:30:23 -05:00
 * MopperWhite 惊喜的发现有两个人上当
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 死去
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 主席，你发邮件时是手工整理格式吗？
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 有什么要整理的？
<DangerCode> 大家晚上好
 * roylez_ 玩了一下午加一晚上的游戏，真鄙视自己
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 引用太多，签名太多
<fishoneeyed> roylez_: 玩的什么?
<mausetot> fishoneeyed: 不知道
<roylez_> fishoneeyed: elona shooter
<fishoneeyed> mausetot: 什么不知?
<mausetot> fishoneeyed: 不知道
<Colin-shzsc> 某人在这里忽悠完了又跑gtalk那里去卖拐了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< fishoneeyed Jagdwurst RTL 2
<Jagdwurst> 赶紧插上
 * fishoneeyed 先观察一段时间
<roylez_> cap_sensitive: 想过写vim的函数来做，太懒了没干，其实也可以其他什么语言写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< fishoneeyed Jagdwurst the dome 56
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么地方有live?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< 不知道阿，正在录制
<Jagdwurst> 算了，还是继续写报告吧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< 很不错
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 录制? 至于吗?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< 老婆在用功
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< 所以
<cap_sensitive> roylez_: 知道了，谢谢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还是这里人多.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< ？？？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这里有人气.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<<
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< http://www.thedome.de/dome/the_dome_56?s_id=40211
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed<< 杜塞
<MopperWhite> /weather
 * MopperWhite /No Place
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen
 * MopperWhite 'Xiamen'Not Found
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
 * MopperWhite Xiamen:Sunny&Cold,Temperature:6 C,5-10C.
<alvin_rxg> \/weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
<alvin_rxg>  /weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
<Colin-shzsc> 此地无人卖拐也……
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 到处都是广告
<MopperWhite> /AD
 * MopperWhite 'AD' Not Found
<MopperWhite> /ad
 * MopperWhite Please Press The Web Set
<MopperWhite> /ad forum.ubuntu.org.cn
 * MopperWhite AD:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310416
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 难看
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说怎么用perl写fastcgi
<MopperWhite> /weather CCTV,Beijing,China
 * MopperWhite Xiamen: Typhoon and Earthquake,Temperature:-63~-58 C [By NOAA]
<MopperWhite> /weather Beijing,China
 * MopperWhite Beijing: Sunny and Cold,Temperature:5-8C [By NOAA]
<RavenChan> 话说怎么用perl+fastcgi+lighttpd?
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
 * Weather Xiamen Rain and Cold 3~6 C
 * MopperWhite Xiamen: Sunny and Cold,Temperature:5-8C [By NOAA]
<MopperWhite> 纳尼？！
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  01:14 
<MopperWhite> 有人想聊天吗？
<MopperWhite> ^k^:你到底是机器人还是真人管理员啊？
<randy_> MopperWhite, 它和是同类
<MopperWhite> ？
<randy_> MopperWhite, we are bot
<MopperWhite> randy_: 什么意思？
<mausetot> MopperWhite: 不知道
<MopperWhite> randy_: 你也是机器人？
<MopperWhite> 貌似都是一个机器人搭一个真人
<MopperWhite> 真人管理
<MopperWhite> 机器人负责把话太多的人赶出去
<randy_> MopperWhite, 开个玩笑，我是人
<MopperWhite> randy_: 哦
<MopperWhite> randy_: ^k^有一次再这里向大家打招呼……
<MopperWhite> 还聊天……
<randy_> MopperWhite, 有时^k^会暴走
<Pwnna> o.o
<MopperWhite> 嗯嗯
 * RavenChan 话说怎么用perl+fastcgi+lighttpd?
<DBLobster> 还这么多人那
<MopperWhite> 还没淹死的出来冒个泡啊～
<MopperWhite> 有人知道怎么wine OSU！么？？
<MopperWhite> 起床啦！！
<MopperWhite> 起床啦！！
<MopperWhite> 起床啦！！
<MopperWhite> 起床啦！！
<MopperWhite> 起床啦！！
<^k^> MopperWhite: .. ..
<Pwnna> ...........
<panda0986>  
<Pwnna>  
<^k^>  05:04
<[Pwnna]> 没人起床吗？
<xiaoy> [Pwnna], 你好象。。。有点儿无聊 XD
<[Pwnna]> xiaoy: 我不在中国xD
<[Pwnna]> 不同的时区。目前是下午。
<xiaoy> [Pwnna], 你在哪个国家？
<[Pwnna]> xiaoy: 基纳达
<xiaoy> [Pwnna], 你好像。。。不是中国人，对吗？
<xiaoy> [Pwnna], 加拿大的天气怎么样？下雪吗？
<[Pwnna]> xiaoy: 下的很厉害。
<xiaoy> ：）
<xiaoy> [Pwnna], 你用的也是UBUNTU，对吗？
<[Pwnna]> xiaoy: /ctcp [Pwnna] version ;p
<xiaoy> 没有，我问的是：你用的操作系统是否是GNU／LINUX UBUNTU
<[Pwnna]> xiaoy: 我知道。那里面是写的:P
<xiaoy> ctcp= client to client protocol <---这个不是什么操作系统
<Pwnna> xiaoy: 写 /ctcp Pwnna VERSION 在你的窗口里
<xiaoy> ohhh
<Pwnna> :P
<xiaoy> XD
<^k^>  05:29
<^k^>  05:42
<Pwnna> xiaoy: time to update xchat :P
<Pwnna> xiaoy: sudo apt-get update
<Pwnna> xiaoy: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pwnna> :P
<^k^>  05:57
<xiaoy> Pwnna
 * xiaoy <---gnewsense
<xiaoy> no xchat to update in the repos :)
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> >.>
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-19
<never_mind> test
<pocoyo> never_mind: 你说你会等我回来，你确实等了，还找了一个人一起等。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<void1_> test
<pocoyo> void1_: 大便的离去，是马桶的追求，还是屁股的不挽留。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<void1_> 坚决打倒一切bot势力
<Use-Firefox> -h
<Use-Firefox> void1: 还没打倒呢
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: .
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 姐深，你插得深 和 Arenas都要去奥兰多啊....魔术牛逼了
<zdc> 音乐网站中，google就是比baidu好，有歌词、广告不占用户很大空间、支持鼠标滚轮。。。
<zdc> 不足之处可能是有的歌搜不到
<yizer> 求ubuntu破解无线的方法
<Pwnna> aircrack-ng?
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  09:56 
<Pwnna> hi, flh
<yizer> Pwnna: en
<cfy> 额。
<cfy> 编译了9个小时还没好。。。
<ofan> cfy: 编译啥
<cfy> ofan: 昨天把/usr/lib删掉了。。。。所以。。。。
<ofan> cfy: .....
<MaskRay> cfy: !
<MaskRay> ofan 和 MeaCulpa 说的话一摸一样
<cfy> MaskRay: ofan sigh......
<MaskRay> cfy: 那不就相当于要重装了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是阿，解压了个stage3,然后一直编译world到现在。。。。貌似自动重试了几次。。。。
<cfy> 现在是203/213
<cfy> 本来是总共752个包
<sunwilston> cfy: 呵呵，快成功了
<cfy> sunwilston: 是阿，昨天编译到400多了。失败了一个停止了，我都像放弃了。想以后哪里出问题。哪里再重编译好了。
<cfy> 不过既然不断网和电，那就跑着好了。。。。
<cfy> 过会贴下到底多久。。。
<sunwilston> cfy: 其实你刚开始的时候  emerge 可以加了 --keep-going 参数
<cfy> sunwilston: 嗯。忘了。
<cfy> 现在发现我连grub都没有装。。。
<sunwilston> cfy: 我现在是没精力用 gentoo了，还是用ubuntu吧，
<cfy> sunwilston: gentoo对我来说，好控些。出了编译有点累，其他很好。
<sunwilston> cfy: 可控性是高，还有就是滚动升级
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 。。。
<Use-Firefox> 继续archLinux
<MeaCulpa> keep-going
<MeaCulpa> 其实emerge返回值遵循系统原则的
<MeaCulpa> 所以，在没有--keep-going这个参数的时候，我就...
<MeaCulpa> #emerge -uDN world || until emerge --resume --skipfirst; do emerge --resume --skipfirst; done
<MeaCulpa> 比keep-going的好处是再遇到不想要重编译的包的时候你可以ctrl+c跳过
<sunwilston>  强
 * MeaCulpa 去教堂变得Subway吃午饭，沾点仙气
<MeaCulpa> s/变/边
<sunwilston> MeaCulpa: * MeaCulpa 去教堂变得Subway吃午饭，沾点仙气  这段文字是怎么打印的?
<MeaCulpa> sunwilston:  /me
<sunwilston> MeaCulpa: thanks
<MeaCulpa> no thank
 * Use-Firefox Using-ArchLinux
<cfy> 有没有谁知道什么系统比较好U盘启动?
 * sunwilston 学会了
<Use-Firefox> MeaCulpa: Use `You're welcome.' not `no thank'.
<cfy> 救援的。
<MeaCulpa> Use-Firefox: I know way
<cfy> 要支持ntfs
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 笨兔的liveCD 行不？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: SLAX
<MaskRay> 还有种 - dfd - dfdf，怎么弄的？
<MeaCulpa> Use-Firefox: I know way | 我知道
<cfy> MeaCulpa: Use-Firefox 我看看
<cfy> 好了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: arch 不錯
<Kandu> cfy: 直接裝 u 盤上就好用了
<cfy> Kandu: 能解压么？
<cfy> Kandu: 解压就能用，可以么/
<Kandu> cfy: 啥解壓？
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是要安装？那我怎么安装呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 拿張 arch 盤安裝唄，或者 http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: Install from Existing Linux - ArchWiki
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。算了，同学准备重装了。
<cfy> Kandu: 我本来想试试fsck ntfs额。
<Kandu> cfy: 不可能吧
<Kandu> cfy: ntfs 這麼封閉的東西不大會有 fsck 的。光是 讀 寫 就拖拉了這麼長時間 ...
<blueghost> 我想问一个windows 的问题
<blueghost> windows 中 的网络邻居 中的地址栏 怎么写
<blueghost> file://XXXX 还是 file:///XXXX
<MeaCulpa_> 两个撇
<blueghost> 是俩
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 谢了
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我记忆错了
<blueghost> 886
<Use-Firefox> 调查下，阿有人还要用compile-program的阿？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Pwnna> 快看这个-》http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=310453&sid=7168b3aa08fd93e06ab099671fdb5291
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 16岁女孩偷尝禁果为哪般？
<Pwnna> 原来是一个bot
<sunwilston> 你才发现啊，呵呵
<Pwnna> 刚刚上。呵呵
<pocoyo> 20b2a6
<Use-Firefox> 复制论坛链接最好不要带&sid=xxxxx
<pocoyo> lainme: block命令 对jabber协议无效啊。
<pocoyo> lainme:        <root> Command `block' not supported by this protocol
<Use-Firefox> 还有，用ubuntu.org.cn，不要用ubuntu.com.cn
<Pwnna> pidgin omegle.
<Pwnna> lol
<lainme> pocoyo: 好象是...
<happyaron> hx了。
<happyaron> Pwnna:
<Pwnna> ?
<pocoyo> lainme: 那个群 scu_ubuntu twitalker 一直喋喋不休。
<happyaron> Pwnna: 广告都删了。
<Pwnna> o
<lainme> pocoyo: 我/leave了，需要的时候再进。反正不需要邀请
<Use-Firefox> 向来disable-autotools
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 这是啥？
<pocoyo> Pwnna: 爽呗。
<Pwnna> pocoyo: ?
<Use-Firefox> pocoyo: autotools==autotools
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox:  在哪儿用啊。 哥
<Use-Firefox> ...
<pocoyo> Pwnna: 16岁女孩偷尝禁果为哪般 。
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: 老实记log
<Pwnna> pocoyo: o lol
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: 不要闯祸。
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned : 11:17 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图  http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<pocoyo> Use-Firefox: 话不说完 不爽？
<lainme> pocoyo: bitlbee-libpurple是可以的
<pocoyo> lainme: 这是啥。。。
<Use-Firefox> 用fvwm，不想换kde了。
<pocoyo> lainme: apt里没有 bitlbee-libpurple.
<lainme> pocoyo: debian/ubuntu nightly build
<lainme> pocoyo: pidgin强大啊
<pocoyo> lainme: 同感。 哪儿装去。
<lainme> pocoyo: http://wiki.bitlbee.org/Packages
<pocoyo> lainme: 有的时候我真的觉得你不像个女生。
<lainme> pocoyo: 感觉一般都不怎么靠得住
<pocoyo> lainme: 嗯 有理
<pocoyo> lainme: W: GPG error: http://code.bitlbee.org ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 94EEA1F2C7E50436
<MeaCulpa_> 没见过用linux的女生，除了测试妹
<Use-Firefox> 这。。。还从源码编译。。。 http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0b7/source/firefox-4.0b7.source.tar.bz2
<ofan> lainme: mm?
<lainme> pocoyo: key比较隐秘 http://code.bitlbee.org/debian/
<lainme> ofan: 恩，是啊
<MeaCulpa_> 测试妹也盗版securecrt，而不是putty
<ofan> lainme: 额... 一直以为是boy..
 * Use-Firefox No-Using-Aria2c
<MeaCulpa_> aria2c 好东西
<pocoyo> lainme: 看不是我一个人的感觉有误吧。 你用bitlbee-libpurple这个？
<lainme> pocoyo: 没有，觉得不需要
<pocoyo> lainme: 那我也不安了。
<pocoyo> lainme: 居然还能上twitter.
 * Use-Firefox 79% [============================================================================>                     ] 50,475,497  67.9K/s 剩余 2m 35s
<lainme> pocoyo: 恩，有一段时间就用这个上twitter的
<Use-Firefox> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/306761/
<pocoyo> lainme: 现在在是不是没法用了？
<ofan> http://imgur.com/5GVvg
<lainme> pocoyo: 只要运行bitlbee的机子能连上twitter...我那时连接的im.bitlbee.org
<pocoyo> lainme: @@ 不懂。 我现在连不上貌似。
<lainme> pocoyo: 那个是公共服务器。自己装的，要翻墙...
<pocoyo> lainme: 我还是算了吧。
<yu> 这个干嘛用的？
<pocoyo> yu: 聊天
<onshoestring> 论坛down了
<pocoyo> onshoestring: 我说怎么打不开。
<sitaback> 周日！
<onshoestring> 周日论坛休息一天
<happyaron> pocoyo: 加速脚本能上
<pocoyo> happyaron: 早删了。
<happyaron> pocoyo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-cn/cdnproxy/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 论坛加速程序cdnproxy
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我备份出去了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: nice
<cfy> Kandu: 三体三看了没？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 加速脚本 啥原理/？
<ofan> happyaron: fcitx: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib//fcitx/fcitx-sunpinyin.so: undefined symbol:ConfigGetBindValue  这是啥问题?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 就是把流量转到另一个服务器里。
<happyaron> ofan: fcitx和fcitx-sunpinyin的版本？
<yu> 我的系统现在是ubuntu/win7和xp，现在ubuntu和win7能引导，但是xp引导失败，如果我用xp系统盘修复会不会把grub覆盖掉
<pocoyo> yu: 一般来说会。
<MeaCulpa> 覆盖掉就再装一遍grub嘛
<yu> 那样的话win7的也会被覆盖
<ofan> happyaron: fcitx version: 4.0 beta1 fcitx-sunpinyin_0.2.1
<happyaron> ofan: fcitx >= 4.0.1
<ofan> happyaron: 那他是怎么装上的...
<happyaron> ofan: 啊？
<happyaron> ofan: 你装的ppa？
<ofan> happyaron: 不是我的,ub群里的一人,直接sudo apt-get fcitx-sunpinyin
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，不知道，debian的fcitx-sunpinyin还没上传呢。
<yu> 是一个输入法？
<happyaron> ofan: http://packages.debian.org/sid/fcitx
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package fcitx in sid
<happyaron> ofan: http://packages.debian.org/sid/fcitx-data
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package fcitx-data in sid
<happyaron> ofan: 让他装这俩包。
<ofan> happyaron: 他刚重装了,解决了:)
<happyaron> ：）
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin很赞
<yu> Sunpinyin 能用在ubuntu不
<Weather> Hi
<^k^> Weather, 好  12:40 
<MopperWhite> ?
<MopperWhite> 哈哈
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
<happyaron> yu: 当然
 * Weather Xiamen: Sunny,6C~12C By NOAA
<yu> ok 换个
<MopperWhite> 没控制好时间……
<yu> 可以查人的ip？
<MopperWhite> 自己发询问的
<MopperWhite> 然后立刻回复自己
<delectate> happyaron: hi，请教个问题
<delectate> happyaron: ppa编译是在服务器上编译的吧？只要把源码上传就可以了？
<happyaron> delectate: 对
<delectate> happyaron: 依赖怎么解决的呢？
<happyaron> delectate: 写debian/control
<Colin-shzsc> Linux 的 ed2k 客户端有 DLP 的难道就只有那个 aMule 的补丁？
<flashlab> 不知道
<Colin-shzsc> 国内的吸血问题实在太严重，无奈我的 amule-dlp 又老是无端崩溃
<flashlab> 这是避免不了的
<Colin-shzsc> flashlab: 至少尽可能把迅雷之类的挡掉就是了，我 highid 的不一会儿就可以屏蔽掉一百多个吸血驴
<hceasy> 谁对电学比较了解?
<hceasy> 现在我们教室停电了
<hceasy> 想用电瓶带几个灯泡用
<cfy> 感性负载。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 付出就不在乎谁来索取，怎样索取
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得dlp毫无必要
<MeaCulpa> 你共享的东西是希望别人多多下载的，不论手段如何
 * MeaCulpa 貌似国内也没人要下我共享的那些源码包和A片
<Colin-shzsc> 关键是有去无回的事情是要毁掉ed2k网络的
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 不会，因为我共享的东西，国人基本不会下
<MeaCulpa> 要是他们下了，我还要感谢他们呢
<MeaCulpa> 要么他们支持开源，要么提高了A片欣赏层次
<MopperWhite> ?
<onshoestring> MeaCulpa: 地址在那里，看看你的A片
<Colin-shzsc> 问题是我从来都不是下A片的……
<MeaCulpa> 于我于他都没坏处
<MeaCulpa> onshoestring: 出差中...
<onshoestring> 那你不是废话么
<onshoestring> 说没人下
<MeaCulpa> Colin-shzsc: 反正我共享的东西，送给别人别人都不要，要是有人吸我血，我兴奋还来不及呢
 * MeaCulpa 等人来吸gcc 4.5
 * MeaCulpa 等人来吸sabayon livecd, kde4
<Colin-shzsc> 我下的可是verycd的资源，amule-dlp不一会儿就拦掉一百多
<happyaron> -lpthread和 -pthread有啥区别？
<MeaCulpa> 付出了，就不要在乎别人怎么索取嘛
<Colin-shzsc> 分享不是无条件的无私奉献
<MeaCulpa> 奉献了，就是要无条件，否则不奉献
<MeaCulpa> 这才是普渡众生的高尚情操
<Colin-shzsc> 人家不分享，那我们就没速度
<Colin-shzsc> 你可得好好理解ed2k的实质
<MeaCulpa> 实质没关系，要怀有感恩的心
<MeaCulpa> 大家都在犯法，又何必纠结呢
<Colin-shzsc> 送上一篇补课用的文章，好好看上一百遍：
<Colin-shzsc> http://linux.cn/home/space-3949-do-thread-id-1419.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么是吸血，如何定义吸血行为，如何对抗吸血行为, leecher,leecher mod,dlp - 杂谈 - 非技术 - 话题 - xiamubobby - Linux中国
<MeaCulpa> 没有德行，技术毫无意义...
 * RavenChan 消失好赞= =
<MopperWhite> ^k^什么时候开始报链接的标题了？？
<MeaCulpa> 我下载的合法资源从没人吸血，非法资源别人吸血偶也无话可说
<Colin-shzsc> MeaCulpa: 现在的版权法规其实已经异化了
<Colin-shzsc> 早就由维护合法利益变成了维护少数人利益，这应该算世界性问题
<Colin-shzsc> 所以我们才需要开源
<iGirl> irc也有证书的吗?
<Colin-shzsc> iGirl: 你是想要ssl？
<MopperWhite> /list
<iGirl> Colin-shzsc: 不是啊...我用opera上irc,oopera说服务器证书咋滴咋滴的,我也接受了
<Colin-shzsc> 那我不知道了，不用opera
<iGirl> Colin-shzsc: 呵呵,win下面就没有免费好用的irc客户端,opera和chatzilla依赖浏览器的,没有什么好的选择了
<iGirl> 死ee不在
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen
 * MopperWhite /Weather->Xiamen=Sunny;5~16 C; |[By NAOO]|
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，被瘟到死绑架的人们啊……
<iGirl> 呵呵,什么啊,windows很好用的啊lol
<yhong11> iGirl, win是好用，不过大家应该知道os不只有win，个人想法
<iGirl> yhong11: 呵呵,我知道还有ubuntu啊
<yhong11> iGirl, 哈哈，在这里的人肯定知道了啦，不过国内学校不讲其它的os
<iGirl> yhong11: 我都不读书很久很久很久了 ....
<aass> 字体
<larry1> arch的鼠标指针太难看，怎么换啊？
<larry1> 我换了一个鼠标的主题，效果不明显啊
<iGirl> 看archwiki
<MopperWhite> gtalk群里在讨论老婆能否开源的问题
<MopperWhite> 然后说到妓|女开源后的后门和病毒问题
<MopperWhite> 好奔放……
<iGirl> 那个群?我举报
<MopperWhite> scu_ubt
<NoIE> 我用的是1T的硬盘，
<ofan> MopperWhite: 你不也在讨论...
<NoIE> 以前用40G硬盘的时候，从来不敢下载个头大一点的电影。
<NoIE> 现在，我打算下载一部5G的电影.
<MopperWhite> ofan: 你不要知道的太多啊
<MopperWhite> ofan: 貌似你说的也很HI啊～
<MopperWhite> “开放电影 比较有歧义...”
<NoIE> 请问，mkv扩展名的电影在Linux下不能播放的概率有多大？
<iGirl> NoIE: 穷人的孩子早当家~~~我也是最近在下载720p的
<MopperWhite> “[ofan] 老婆可以共享...”
<ofan> MopperWhite: 就说两句
<iGirl> NoIE: 啊,那些比较小的就很容易
<yhong11> NoIE, mkv只是container，主要看codec
<ofan> MopperWhite: pia飞你..
<NoIE> iGirl: 不管他了，我要下载。
<iGirl> 我下载好几个500mb左右的mkv就是不行
 * MopperWhite 刚刚把ofan 推到了
<iGirl> 可以拖过去,但那是totem会退出
<NoIE> ed2k://|file|%5B%E5%B9%BB%E6%83%B3%E6%9B%B2%5D.Fantasia.1940.BluRay.720p.DTS.x264-CHD.mkv|5381317692|C7D69C63281456E3917574F78AC9E8EE|/
<^k^> ⇪ Fantasia.1940.BluRay.720p.DTS.x264-CHD.mkv , 5.01 GB
 * MopperWhite 又走到ofan的身边，微笑着……
 * MopperWhite 一脚踩下去
<NoIE> ^k^: 你还有这个功能那？
<iGirl> 哇...
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 我也是昨天才发现
<MopperWhite> 才
<MopperWhite> ？？
<MopperWhite> 好奇怪的字体。。。
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 什么字体？我用的是文泉驿。
<MopperWhite> 把“有才“的”才“打出来看看
<MopperWhite> 感觉像提手旁……
<MopperWhite> emoathy
<Colin-shzsc> MopperWhite: 传话的时候注意点，irc这里并不是所有人都ssl的
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 好象是这样。
<MopperWhite> Colin-shzsc: 什么是ssl?
<Colin-shzsc> 加密
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 很奇怪把？
<Colin-shzsc> 如果用的是6667端口连的freenode那就是明文的
<MopperWhite> Colin-shzsc: 完全没搞懂ssl有什么意义
<MopperWhite> Colin-shzsc: 防止被警察叔叔和谐吗？
<Colin-shzsc> MopperWhite: 反正就是不让意料之外的人得到信息
<iGirl> Colin-shzsc: 哦,我的是7000端口+tls加密...
<MopperWhite> 我就没加密……
<iGirl> 那天连接不上就乱搞的
<Colin-shzsc> 7000就是加密端口
<iGirl> 啊啊啊,怪不得提示我
<MopperWhite> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<MopperWhite> “啊”也很奇怪
<void1> MopperWhite: 这里的ssl让你至少发出去的一刻，不被jcss河蟹
<void1> Colin-shzsc: 这个频道有明文的log
<Colin-shzsc> 事实上即便没有log，只要有一个客户端没加密，整个聊天室的内容就可以探测到
<Colin-shzsc> 维基百科那里貌似就是关了log的
<MopperWhite> 网上搜得到这个IRC的聊天记录……
<Colin-shzsc> 但那里真的很冷清……
<MopperWhite> 维基百科最怕这种的
<MopperWhite> 同楼上
<v_v> 快乐的星期天下午，有一点忧愁。。
<iGirl> 嗯嗯
<void1> 想睡觉~
<v_v> 这里这么安静， 我都不适应了
<larry1> 有同志搞arch没？我刚装了一个，想知道鼠标主题要怎么换，默认的有些丑啊
<v_v> 哦哦哦，larry， 大明星啊，幸会幸会
<v_v> -_-
<liubii> 下午好
<v_v> liubii, 好， (我代表所有的人)
<peng_> 大家好，caj格式转换成pdf有没有什么可用的软件，谢谢了
<pocoyo> peng_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<peng_> 谢谢了
<v_v> 我忽然想找个信仰来填充一下空虚的心灵。。
<liubii> gcd
<liubii> 这里说话有什么限制么
<iGirl> 有
<cfy> gcd?
<liubii> 勿谈国事？
<v_v> liubii, 你有兴趣？
<liubii> 还是完全尊重政治宗教信仰？
<liubii> 没
<iGirl> 不,信仰foxp教是给bs的
<liubii> 先问问这道上的规矩 ^_^
<iGirl> 好孩子lol
<soiamso> NoIE: mkv 不是编码格式，
<cfy> mkv是容器
<liubii> 没发现有什么限制 没有不准发布qq 链接什么的哈
<v_v> liubii, 你自由的说，
<cfy> NoIE: 看你的电脑的能力了。
<v_v> liubii, 真有过线的时候， 肯定有人提醒你了
<cfy> NoIE: 不过一般用到这个容器都是比较清楚俄帝。
<cfy> NoIE: 不过一般用到这个容器都是比较清楚的。
<cfy> NoIE: 可以转换嘛
<liubii> è°¢
<soiamso> 刚扛了个冰箱上楼，服务太烂了，要客户自己扛
<cfy> ...
<soiamso> cfy: 搞到我女友发脾气，那个搬运的比我还大爷
<nsdy> 兄弟们能打开 gnome-look.org
<soiamso> cfy: 现在打字都手抖
<nsdy> 兄弟们能不能打开 gnome-look.org????????
<cfy> soiamso: ...,太nb了。。。。这么会这样?
<soiamso> cfy: 就是，现在的物流牛啊，工资比我高，服务比我差
<yhong11> nsdy: 似乎打不开
<nsdy> 河北电信连续两天打不开了...
<Colin-shzsc> nsdy: gnome-look 貌似在国内会不定期这样子
<cfy> soiamso: 物流？哦。那是nb的。。。。你要么拒收吧。。。
<yhong11> nsdy: 我在国外，也打不开
<liubii> facebook要在中国发展了？
<nsdy> <yhong11> 悲惨。。。 南宁和广东的可以打开
<soiamso> cfy: 女友图便宜，只能这样了，虽然一个月的工资可以买几台
<liubii> 河南网通打不开
<soiamso> cfy: 我终结了，忽悠女友到卖场买
<cfy> soiamso: 换个快递。尽量用本地好的。
<cfy> soiamso: 像我这里顺丰就不错。
<soiamso> cfy: 京东选的快递，
<soiamso> cfy: 顺丰能送冰箱？
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。不清楚。你问问。我觉得可以吧。反正是称重量的。你问问送不松上楼。
<yhong11> nsdy: 还好吧，反正很少上gnome-look，找主题的话还是去deviantart
<cfy> soiamso: 不过我估计也不会送上楼。不过貌似我这里顺丰倒是可以先拆再签字。
<soiamso> cfy: amazon 都是先拆了再签字的
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。没买过。。。
<v_v> 这两天一直眼皮跳
<soiamso> cfy: 信我，别买，除非你家有电梯
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？
<soiamso> cfy: 终于明白我老爸为什么说我们是小屁孩了
<Colin-shzsc> 看下来应该是gnome-look自己出问题
<v_v> liubii, lol
<liubii> 测试下 :-)
<cfy> soiamso: 为啥？没有经验？
<Colin-shzsc> nsdy: 可能是你cache的缘故所以看似能打开
<liubii> 单独点名字说话 是密聊还是公共 但是可以标注事发给你的？
<soiamso> cfy: 中相信纸面上的东西，但是搞不定实际的的东西
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 搬这个冰箱的经验好像我比那个搬运的还多，可能他没有显露出来
<soiamso> cfy: 也就是上面说的他比我还大爷
<cfy> soiamso: ...，我搬过机箱。。。。还有水。。。
<liubii> 我去修电脑的时候 别人老是显摆自己也是会电脑 还指手画脚的 我就装做好多不知道 先让他折腾
<cfy> liubii: 最后呢？
<liubii> 最后再默默的给他修好 不告诉他具体情况
<cfy> @_@
<soiamso> cfy: 我搬过50KG 糖，20KG 味精， 30KG 盐 但是第一次自己搬冰箱，发现这一代物流太牛了，连搬冰箱的经验都不记得了
<cfy> liubii: 那你去修干啥？
<cfy> soiamso: 我想是背着上去么？
<liubii> 都是领导要求的
<Genieliu> 有人用ipv6上facebook麼？
<Genieliu> 我改了hosts文件之後還是上不去
<soiamso> cfy: 对就是背，十年前还是背的
<cfy> liubii: soiamso 让我想起了 jyf,cloak和某人在中关村的经历
<cfy> liubii: soiamso http://www.lerosua.org/2010/09/zol-buy-notebook/
<soiamso> cfy: 斗篷
<soiamso> cfy: ?
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。 是阿
<cfy> soiamso: 顺便记下单词。。。。cloak...
<cfy> XD
<cfy> 哦，那个某人是wind
<soiamso> cfy: 老美可以在结算周期前告诉银行先不要过数给对方
<soiamso> cfy: 然后就是等纠纷结束了再付款
<dafashi> 这里人多
<liubii> - -  我买个本子考察半个月  这三个到那连具体配置都没想好就转悠来
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。总感觉挺麻烦阿。所以我总是找家靠谱的店买东西。
<NoIE> soiamso: cfy: 这个我也知道，不过 mkv 文件时用的是什么编码，我在下载之前不知道。而其他扩展名的文件，我在下载之前就知道他是什么编码。
<cfy> liubii: 想那么就干啥。。。
<cfy> liubii: 想那么久干啥。。。
<cfy> 我到现在也不知道我的配置的特点呢:)
<cfy> NoIE: 嗯？你说视频编码么？
<cfy> NoIE: 你别的怎么知道呢？
<yhong11> NoIE: 很多格式都是container，通过扩展名知道codec的，就rmvb吧
<liubii> 体积 续航 cpu   bulabula 。。。  我甚至查了查这个本子的无线网卡支不支持bt4 - -  太多了
<cfy> liubii: bt4....
<cfy> liubii: 好吧。。。。
<NoIE> cfy: 恩，比如 avi 扩展名的文件，用 mldonkey 搜索后，都能看到具体的编码格式。
<cfy> liubii: 额。。。你应该还要看下功率系数。。。。
<cfy> NoIE: 哦？这样子。。。
<liubii> cfy  对 还有各厂商在我这里的技术支持好不好。。 不过最后买了个港行 不支持大陆维修
<NoIE> cfy: Fantasia.1940.heb.avi 	2.06G 	1 	1 	BI 	FD 		xvid 	2229	(mlen)
<cfy> liubii: 我都是看感觉的XD
<yhong11> NoIE: codec是xvid
<cfy> NoIE: xvid阿？
<NoIE> cfy: 恩，如果是avi文件，下载之前就可以看到编码格式，mkv就不行。
<cfy> NoIE: 看来是服务器不支持解析？
<NoIE> yhong11: 我怕我下载一个mkv文件，下载完了才发现是一种很怪的codec。
<yhong11> NoIE: mkv常用的codec一般是h264和x264，应该没有问题
<yhong11> NoIE: 音频的话，一般不用担心
<NoIE> yhong11: 谢谢。明年我就知道我下载的是什么格式的文件了。
<cfy> NoIE: 不会的。
<Colin-shzsc> 负责人的资源一般都会注目codec
<yhong11> NoIE: np，明年?
<Colin-shzsc> 负责任
<NoIE> yhong11: 5G的电影.。。。
<liubii> 我下的最大的。。 35G电影
<yhong11> NoIE: 不会那么慢吧，比起速度，更加烦的是bandwidth的限制
<liubii> 半个小时后删了- -
<yhong11> ... del之前犹豫过吗？
<blueghost> wzj 在吗
<liubii> yhong11 ： 木有 我不太喜欢波多那谁
<blueghost> wzj 在吗
<blueghost> 告诉我 email
<ugoubuntu> Genieliu: 我刚刚上了，不过，不是所有部分都能通过Ipv6打开，而且有时要看网络情况，网络情况不好，页面无法全部打开。我玩pet society倒是基本不受影响。
<Inst> 请问，东南西北是设么意思？
<Inst> 什么
<liubii> wine各种版本wine各种版本的ofiice 各种不成功- -
<blueghost> 谁能帮我通缉一个人
<blueghost> 叫 wzj
<blueghost> 见到他 给我 email , 我的 email 是 SeekAWayOut@gmail.com
<liubii> 给他说什么  孩子你打掉了？
<blueghost> 我 项目的成员, 加入的时候 忘了要他 email了
<blueghost> 见到 他 就让 他给我 一个 email 啊.
<blueghost> SeekAWayOut@gmail.com
<blueghost> 他加入时忘了 要 email 了. 帮我通缉他
<blueghost> freeflying:) 可以帮我 通缉一个人吗? 在 topic 中 贴一个启示, 让 wzj 给 blueghost 发个邮件 (SeekAWayOut@gmail.com)
<blueghost> freeflying:) 谢了
<freeflying> blueghost: 看到时帮你告诉他
<blueghost> freeflying:) 谢了.
<liubii> 各位有了解wine的高人么
<liubii> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=309525  谁能告诉我他怎么知道改哪些regedit的表项的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - wine通达信软件，从此以后摆脱windows了
<blueghost> liubii:) wine regedit 就行了啊
<liubii> 是不是以后我贴链接要带上标题- -
<blueghost> liubii:) wine regedit 就行了啊
<liubii> blueghost： 你看帖子里面他的哪些操作  我就纳闷他怎么找到哪些设置的表项的 不是说怎么操作wine的注册表的
<blueghost> liubii:) 有问题吗, 说的很详细 啊, 照着做就行了
<liubii> blueghost： 我想学习下怎么能wine一个软件遇到错误的时候该怎么调试 想学渔 以后就有的是鱼了
<liubii> 手头的工作 部分软件不支持linxu 悲剧
<blueghost> liubii:) 那是 windows 的知识啊. 和 linux 没关系的把
<NoIE> liubii: 在中端执行，可以看到一些有用的提示信息。
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  15:42 
<blueghost> liubii:) 首先 解决的是字体问题
<liubii> noie： 大部分提示都没有 也没有注册表的项  至少我wine了 03 的msoffice 跟07的  都不行   在终端运行
<blueghost> 我想 注册表的 直接 把 windows 的 倒过去 应该就行了吧
<liubii> 不能直接导入 貌似
<blueghost> 应该那些项目 windows 的都一样的
<NoIE> liubii: 找个具体的教程试试？
<blueghost> 应该可以的
<NoIE> 我用wine运行viewer可以。
<blueghost> 你去windows 中 看看有没有这一项, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\FontSubstitutes
<blueghost> 如果有的话 就说明 这不是 wine 特有的
<liubii> 哦
<blueghost> 想办法 把 你 windows 的注册表 导入 wine 应该也可以了.
<blueghost> 看那网上 主要是解决字体的
<liubii> 继续wine我的office去
<blueghost> 我想 wine 默认自带的 注册表 不是很全, 你把 windows 中的导入 应该没问题. 不过 应该有很多垃圾就是了
<liubii> wine的注册表的首项键值跟windows的就不一样
<blueghost> 名字不一样, 还是一个有, 一个没有
<liubii> 这个我也不好解释了 - -
<blueghost> liubii:) 应该大多都一样的, 因为 windows的软件 不可能 会专门特别针对 wine 访问特别的键
<blueghost> 是键名不一样, 还是键值不一样啊
<liubii> windows的regedit打开那六个H开头的键值 在wine变成别的了
<blueghost> 键值不一样吧, 我误会了
<liubii> 所以不能用从windows下导出的注册表导入到wine的注册表中
<liubii> 我表达的也不很清楚
<blueghost> 是系统用到的键值还是应用程序应用的键值啊.
<liubii> 系统
<blueghost> 系统用到的, 可能键值 会不一样. 可能 对 wine 有特别的设置. 应用程序应该一样的.
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 貌似 windows 的不同版本 应该有区别的吧, 象 windows 98, xp 等
<liubii> 嗯
<blueghost> liubii:) 更多的 帮不了你了, 这些 只是我的想法, 觉得有道理的就参考一下吧.
<happyaron> ...
<liubii> è°¢
<blueghost> 不用, 不一定对, 我的想法. 看着办吧
<blueghost> happyaron:) irc 有没有模糊 找一个人的
<happyaron> blueghost: 没
<blueghost> happyaron:) 忘了一个人的 全部 nick 只知道有 wzj 三个字母. 有没有办法 找 nick 带 "wzj" 三个字幕的
<blueghost> 哦
<chendy> 查频道日志
<blueghost> happyaron:) 列出所有 nick 的有吗
<blueghost> chendy:) 哦
<happyaron> blueghost: /names
<blueghost> happyaron:) 这个只能看 当前频道的啊, 我是想 他可能在别的频道, 但我又忘了全称. /whois wzj 没有
<blueghost> happyaron:) 如果能找到所有 irc nick 就可以了
<happyaron> blueghost: 没有现成的方法。
<freeflying> blueghost: 你的是啥项目阿
<blueghost> freeflying:) atomPub Manager
<freeflying> blueghost: 这是啥
<blueghost> freeflying:) 依据 atomPub 协议的离线 内容管理程序. 在本机中 写 内容, 文本, 图片 等. 在适当的时候 批量上传
<freeflying> blueghost: 不错
<blueghost> freeflying:) google 很多 网络服务 的 data protocol 都是基于 atomPub 协议的, 所以 也可以针对 google 的一些服务 设计客户端, 打算 在此之上弄一个 google 日历 客户端
<blueghost> google 日历 也是 atomPub 的. google bloger 也是, 但是被封了
<freeflying> blueghost: 有意思，我也和你们学习学习把
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> atomPubManager.tk
<blueghost> freeflying:) 暂时都是我一个人做, 虽有几个 成员, 他们都还没贡献过什么代码
<freeflying> blueghost: atomPub和atom啥区别
<blueghost> freeflying:) 说到点上了, atom 包括两个协议, 一个 atom feed, 一个 发布数据协议
<blueghost> freeflying:) collection(收集点) 以及 下面的 resource (资源, 就是 单个内容, 图片 等) , atom 和 atomPub 的xml 格式都是一样的(基本的)
<blueghost> atomPub 的协议 通过 http 的 posts, put, delete 方法 发布新的, 修改, 删除 内容.
<freeflying> blueghost: 更简洁了？
<blueghost> freeflying:) 也不是, 就是一个是只读, 一个可读写, 一个不需要 身份认证, 一个在提交内容, 修改删除时需要在http头附带 身份认证. 基本的格式两者一样
<freeflying> blueghost: got it, thanks
<blueghost> freeflying:) 另一个区别是, atomPub 可以根据不同的服务 附带许多 扩展的 xml 属性, 例如 google 的日历 的提交就是附带了 他自己的属性element.
<blueghost> atom 因为 是 需要 通用的 抓取器 抓取的, 所以 附带了扩展的 属性, 那些抓取器 都可能不会处理. 所以除非要求专门的 抓取器, 一般 atom feed 都是标准的格式
<blueghost> 但 标准并不强制要求  atom/atomPub 严格要求 和标准的一样, 前提是 那些必需的属性必须要有
<v_v> 某玩家：团长 对不起我退5分钟 X团长：不行！！！！！都要BOS了退毛啊！！！ （狂暴中！！） 某玩家：必须退啊 洪水淹到一楼了 我得去网吧三楼找机子 众人：敬业啊！！！
<v_v> 2010年最囧新闻：1上海一男子投河自杀，嫌河脏又爬上来了。
<v_v> 一GG慨叹：“这年头，娶不起婆娘养不起仔啊！”，旁边一GG深情地看了他一眼：“如果你愿意跟我在一起，这些问题都不用操心了。”
<Kandu> cfy: 還沒看過
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: 推荐一本模拟电子的书吧。最好外文的。
<Kandu> cfy: 昨晚了解下各種板子，今天去銀行存錢買板子
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有推薦
<Kandu> cfy: 對電子非常不熟悉
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是这个专业的么？
<Kandu> cfy: 才讀了一年，你認為能學多少
<Kandu> cfy: 我和你是同級的吧，你現在大三？
<cfy> Kandu: 这样。那我自己找找
<cfy> Kandu: 我比你低一级
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，小屁孩 :P
<Kandu> cfy: 90後
<Wm> clear
<freeflying> blueghost: atomPub企业级也用上如何
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<cfy> Kandu: 你几几年的？
<Kandu> cfy: 89 哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。
<iVIM2> 请问我无线网络连接第一次开机连接老是连不上是怎么回事
<iVIM2> 第一次ping总是不通
<blueghost> freeflying:) 不好意思, 刚去教育儿子了
<blueghost> freeflying:) 那个没想过, 暂时还是一个小的应用程序而已
<freeflying> blueghost: 没关系 :)
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 我去忙了, 我的 emial 是 SeekAWayOut@gmail.com
<roylez_> blueghost: nowheretohide
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> roylez:) 你是 laz... 那个吗
<roylez_> blueghost: 不知道你说的是啥
<blueghost> roylez:) 我以为你 是 laz... , 一个人, 很久没见他了.
<iVIM2> 谁用无线网络的
<debianer> iVIM2: me
<iVIM2> debianer: 我现在一件事很奇怪，第一次ping总是很难ping通
<iVIM2> debianer: 开机后第一次
<iVIM2> debianer: 原来没怎么觉得是件事情，现在越来越感觉到了
<johann> 应该是网络还没准备好吧
<RavenChan> cfy, 我做一个miredo-server,没意见吧？
<debianer> iVIM2: 我的没这个问题
<iVIM2> johann: 无论开机后多长时间去ping,第一次总是困难，很奇怪
<iVIM2> debianer: 你用wicd么
<johann> iVIM2，这个是有点奇怪了，呵呵
<johann> iVIM2，我都还是个菜鸟，每次坏了就重装系统
<iVIM2_> johann, 阿弥陀佛，多看看Wiki，多Google！
<johann> iVIM2，baidu的，
<iVIM2> johann: 等我调整一下，我的bot出现'菜鸟'这个关键词就会发这东西
<iVIM2_> iVIM2, 阿弥陀佛，多看看Wiki，多Google！
<tenzu> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<tenzu> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu> 怎么没有嘿嘿啊
<iVIM2> tenzu: ?
<johann> tenzu，嘿嘿
<tenzu> 我是说ibus-sunpinyin
<debianer> iVIM2: 不是，我用n-m
<johann> tenzu，哦，嘿嘿
<iVIM2> tenzu: fcitx-sunpinyin我还没上
<johann> tenzu，装一个就够了，别装那么多
<tenzu> fcitx突然不能用了,我才换的
<iVIM2> tenzu: fcitx稳定我用下来
<iVIM2> tenzu: 经常ibus会暴掉
<debianer> iVIM2: 干嘛不用network-manager?
<johann> 恩，是
<johann> iVIM2，bot是做什么的？
<iVIM2_> johann, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<johann> iVIM2，没有啊
<tenzu> iVIM2: 我这里ibus相对更稳定一点
<iVIM2> debianer: 在Ubuntu时代我听说N-M不如wicd的无线网络能力，然后延续到现在。wicd方便，命令行下就可以控制
<johann> 唉，我又重做系统了
<iVIM2> johann: Linux怎么老重装的
<blueghost> 谁知道 dbus 的
<ofan> nm/wicd都不太爽
<blueghost> 我想知道  dbus 传输一个 很大的 数据, 效率会怎么样
<johann> iVIM2，经常装东西啊，
<iVIM2> blueghost: 听说DBUS是一种低效的东西
<iVIM2> ofan: 用什么？
<johann> iVIM2，不好配置
<iVIM2> ofan: 你手工管理的？
<ofan> iVIM2: 现在是..  计划搞个轻量级的
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 低效 但我需要啊.
<ofan> 纯手工.
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< nm有cli的
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 现在只是互相 提交信息, 但是 有个需要 传递很大的数据块.
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 主要是因为听说wicd无线网络比N-M好，N-M不知道有没有curse，cli控制起来比较困难
<iVIM2> blueghost: caleb-和我说dbus低效
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< wicd比nm好？
<blueghost> iVIM2:) o
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 也支持openvpn?证书导入？
<debianer> iVIM2: 安装的时候必须把n-m删掉，会引起很多麻烦
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我不知道阿
<iVIM2> debianer: Debian安装的时候没有N-M
<debianer> iVIM2: 不会把
<johann> 我的quassel不是中文版，要怎么汉化？
<debianer> iVIM2: debian基本系统里装的是什么
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 他们说无线的各种能力，我也不知道什么意思，好像说容易连上，等等。我总觉得容易连上应该就是内核驱动的问题
<iVIM2> debianer: 没有
<iVIM2> debianer: 没有任何
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 我一直用nm，功能强大阿
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 他说的不是功能，而是实际效果
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 因为有次我Ubuntu的时候在信号很差的地方，然后听说了wicd这东西，别人推荐安装（网上），我就弄上了，以后就没折腾
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 问题是有的无线网络需要证书，openvpn支持
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 哦
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我没实测过两者是否有这种区别
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 那次结果wicd也不怎么样，远远不如WINDOWS
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 我这里比win好
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 我觉得应该和内核版本有关系，是内核驱动的影响比较大吧，和具体软件是否有影响不知道
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 对。驱动的问题
<quinn__> 联想的z460能装linux吗？ 今天我用ubuntu的盘试了下，不能启动，busybox
<NoIE> 刻录的光盘吗？
<quinn__> 不是，用的是ubuntu8.04
<quinn__> 官方的，以前邮寄的，新的我没有
<iVIM2> quinn__: 能硬盘安装么？
<ofan> blueghost: 在不
<blueghost> ofan:) 在
<blueghost> 怎么
<ofan> blueghost: 你的qt是装的sdk?
<blueghost> ofan:) qt4 官方 装的, 不是 ubuntu 的
<ofan> blueghost: 哦 我是自己编译的,但是qt designer和qt assistant的源码貌似只有SDK里有
<quinn__> 不V
<quinn__> iV
<quinn__> iVIM2: 我没有试，是在电脑城试的
<quinn__> 准备出手那个本子
<gebjgd> ofan<< arch里面带的有
<iVIM2> quinn__: 买电脑的人还给你尝试？
<blueghost> ofan:) 都有的吧, 在目录里有一个 configure 的程序, 你看看, 或者要在那里指定. 一个程序, 编译后应该有的, 给参数 就可以编译了.
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪?
<ofan> 里
<gebjgd> ofan<< 你装了什么？
<jiero> humble indie bundle 已经卖了$100, 0000了。。。
<gebjgd> ofan<< 我正在玩qt
<gebjgd> ofan<< 里面的例子源码都是全的
<gebjgd> ofan<< arch自带的
<blueghost> ofan:) 在 linux 没有编译过, 在 windows 中编译过. 所以 不知道 在 linux 里怎么样
<ofan> gebjgd: 我从 http://qt.gitorious.org/ 找不到
<iVIM2> ofan: arch不是有abs的嘛
<gebjgd> ofan<< 我用的arch自带的
<gebjgd> ofan<< 官方的源里面的
<gebjgd> ofan<< 很全
<blueghost> ofan:) 看到我说的吗, configure --help看看
<ofan> gebjgd: blueghost OK 吃饭去 多谢!
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 你怎么装xorg的？是装整个虚包还是xorg-xserver什么的一个一个装
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< xorg整个
<blueghost> ofan:) 不用, configure 有 一大堆列表, 让你 配置 哪些 功能需要, 哪些不需要
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你准备 和 我 为伍 了 ??
<quinn__> iVIM2: 对，我带了个盘过去，他就给试了下。不行，就问我安装时用什么硬盘模式
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 为什么和你为伍？
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 用了qt就是和你为伍？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你不是 玩 qt 吗?  哦, 那我说错了. ---- 准备和 玩 "Qt的人" 为伍了???
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 我天天还拉屎呢
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 那你岂不是和拉屎的人为伍了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 说错了 行吗?  我是说 准备 加入 qt 开发者可以吗?  我语文不好, 别抓者小辫子不放可以吗
<blueghost> 加入 Qt 开发者行列 了??? 这样准确了吗
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 我是自己玩。不是加入到开发者行列。。。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 那好吧.
<iVIM2> gebjgd: xorg整个能否abs
<iVIM2> quinn__: 你们那里的人还知道Linux哈
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 没弄过
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< arch已经够新了
<iVIM2> gebjgd: abs和二进制包难道不是同样版本么？？？
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 没有新旧的分别吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我在考虑 是否该 由 dbus 传输一个 图像文件. 是否数据量太大
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 显然不是
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< abs是aur里的。比源里的更新。由用户自己维护的
<iVIM2> gebjgd: abs!=aur!
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< abs和aur一体的
<iVIM2> gebjgd: The Arch User Repository is separate from ABS but AUR (unsupported) PKGBUILDs are built using makepkg to compile and package up software.
<quinn__> iVIM2: 可能不知道，一直在推荐XP呢
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 主要是想自己编译一下，可以配置一下编译参数什么的
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 哦，刚才看了一下
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< abs确实是和源里的东西一样
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 那你不如用gentoo。用毛arch
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 灵活性，可以官方二进制，需要的时候自己compile一下
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 那你自己试试看吧。
<gebjgd> iVIM2<< 不改源码的编译基本就是浪费时间
<quinn__> iVIM2: gentoo比arch方便吗
<iVIM2> gebjgd: 编译参数不同，还有选项
<debianer> quinn__: gentoo就是安装不发改那边阿
<debianer> quinn__: gentoo就是安装不方便
<iVIM2> quinn__: 你用arch?
<iVIM2> debianer: gentoo安装不方便是说stage1,2吧,stage3还行
<debianer> iVIM2: stage3也要一天阿
<iVIM2> debianer: 主要是编译时间吧，不是实质性的困难
<iVIM2> debianer: 不像LFS
<Wm> Gentoo和
<Wm> LFS文档不错
<quinn__> iVIM2: 是  从ubuntu转到arch
<debianer> 我从debian 转到ubuntu下5年了，现在又回来了
<debianer> iVIM2: 编译要很久也恐怖阿
<iVIM2> debianer: 恩，除了编译内核困难
<sunwilston> debianer: 为什么又回来了？
<debianer> iVIM2: gentoo的源代码都是什么语言写的？
<iVIM2> debianer: 不知道，好像 差不多是C
<iVIM2> debianer: 他特别强调gcc的优化参数嘛
<debianer> sunwilston: 感觉没必要用ubuntu
<debianer> iVIM2: 这么说，还是要重新学一下C
<sunwilston> debianer: gentoo用了很多python
<debianer> iVIM2: 没学C的用gentoo啥意思
<debianer> iVIM2: python多不多？
<iVIM2> debianer: 用Gentoo的恐怕大多数人不改代码
<iVIM2> debianer: 主要是编译参数
<debianer> iVIM2: 编译参数多不多？
<iVIM2> debianer: USE环境变量是Gentoo最特性的东西了
<iVIM2> debianer: 不过我没搞清楚
<debianer> iVIM2: gentoo里python多吗
<iVIM2> debianer: 譬如vim,他USE如果加上一个X的话就表明X的支持，等等
<iVIM2> debianer: 我没研究过源代码
<iVIM2> debianer: python不是编译的吧
<debianer> iVIM2: 不需要编译
<iVIM2> debianer: 你其他操作系统如果有python代码的话你也可以修改阿
<debianer> iVIM2: 直接用源代码
<debianer> iVIM2: 所以觉得没必要用gentoo，我主要学python目前
<iVIM2> debianer: 这个倒觉得不是Gentoo的什么特色
<iVIM2> debianer: 我打算学C
<MaskRay> debianer: python 和发行版没关系吧
<debianer> iVIM2: C以前详细学过两三次，但也没干活
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我上文就是在解释这点
<debianer> iVIM2: 明白了
<iVIM2> debianer: 打算多看点参考书
<debianer> MaskRay: 神
<MaskRay> debianer: 只是 gentoo 没 python 就没 portage 了……
<debianer> iVIM2: 我只要编写一个能使用谷歌财经数据的python股票工具促来
<debianer> MaskRay: portage怎么了
<iVIM2> debianer: Portage是Gentoo的管理，类似BSD的ports
<debianer> iVIM2: 软件包管理吗
<MaskRay> debianer: emerge equery 等都是 Python 写的……
<iVIM2> debianer: 有点这意思，但是gentoo特色很多
<debianer> MaskRay: 没用过阿，没有这个概念
<happyaron> MaskRay: gentoo就这点不好。。
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 那个quick的工具是C写的，我没成功过
<MaskRay> debianer: Python 坏掉的话就装不了东西了^^
<happyaron> MaskRay: 底层软件咋还用脚本语言。。。
<debianer> MaskRay: 阿，那很有意思阿
<MaskRay> happyaron: 可以还 paludis
<debianer> 我希望谁作个全部用python的系统出来阿
<MaskRay> happyaron: 可以换用 paludis
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 官方里面说了一个用C写的quick的什么东西，好像是q打头的
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 我没成功用他安装过东西
<debianer> 有没有纯python写的系统阿？我需要
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 那是 portage-utils
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 那有用么
<debianer> 啥玩意都用python
<iVIM2> debianer: 内核难用
<jiero> 我才注意到Unity这种东西呃。似乎和我以前用过的一种放置方式一样的。
<MaskRay> iVIM2: qmerge 可以用来装编译好的 package，不过没有类似 emerge 功能的工具……
<debianer> iVIM2: 内核就算了，其他都用python，能搞出来吗
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 怪不得
<iVIM2> debianer: Python本身不能用Python写
<MaskRay> happyaron: 性能不行，查个依赖要很长时间
<debianer> iVIM2: 是用c吗
<iVIM2> debianer: 用什么都行，就不能用Python
<debianer> iVIM2: 明白
<blueghost> debianer:) 能啊
<blueghost> debianer:) 有的 就用, 没有的开发.
<touparx> iVIM2: 为啥不能用python？
<debianer> blueghost: 你能搞个出来吗
<iVIM2> touparx: 你可以尝试用Python写python
<iVIM2> MaskRay: Linux是不是只要kernel,/dev/console,/dev/null,/sbin/init
<touparx> iVIM2: ...这个。。。
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 不知道
<blueghost> debianer:) 我没兴趣, 为什么你要等别人弄啊, 你有想法 怎么不 想着自己弄出来, 或者找几个人一起干 . 已经有 python 的应用, 就 整合起来, 没有的想办法弄出来
<iVIM2> MaskRay: mknod我没搞过
<debianer> blueghost: 我技术还不过关
<blueghost> debianer:) 找几个人, 提出你自己的想法. 然后 做你能做的, 不能做的 让别人 帮着 完成. 大家分工合作
<blueghost> debianer:) 就 学着啊, 我觉得自己做 , 那才有意思啊. 或者 你有想法, 还没有技术, 也可以找几个人, 自己做管理, 统筹, 技术的让别人完成.
<blueghost> debianer:) 就看你 想 在 项目中 做怎么样的角色.  最好是你自己 学更多 python .
<iVIM2> 谁重头搭建过Linux
<blueghost> debianer:) 武装自己. 别想着 等着 别人来 做. 别人不一定 对这个有兴趣啊.
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 现在是不是stage1,2不公开了？我没找到
<blueghost> debianer:) 如果 你完成了这个, 中国的创意的历史就有你的一笔了. 加油
<sunwilston> iVIM2: stage1 2官方已经不推荐了
<iVIM2> sunwilston: 现在不止是不推荐，好像没了
<debianer> blueghost: 我承担不了这个担子
 * blueghost 拍了拍 debianer 的肩膀, 中国人自己的创意 就靠你了, 努力
<blueghost> debianer:) 有什么担子不担子的, 创意又不要很大的, 小有小的, 大有大的. 就算只为自己好玩, 也没问题啊.
<sunwilston> iVIM2: 说实话，从stage1开始，实在没必要
<debianer> blueghost: 好，那我去搞个python系统项目
<blueghost> debianer:) 不要总想 着 什么 惊天动地的, 小小的创意 也该 去做. 或许 就是这个小小的创意 就是更大创意的一部分呢
<MengXingHun> debianer, 弄一个系统可不是简单事情...不是谁能写就写的
<blueghost> debianer:) 或许 你 的创意就是一个沙子. 更多的人 的沙子 就是一个 沙滩了. 努力
<debianer> MengXingHun: 先搜集各种应用
<iVIM2> sunwilston: Linux是不是只要Kernek,/dev/console,/dev/null,/sbin/init?
<MengXingHun> debianer, 那你是项目，框架呀，不是系统....系统目前也就屈指可数的.,.
<est> Kernek->kernel
<MengXingHun> 能写系统的人....不是一般人
<MengXingHun> -_-
<sunwilston> iVIM2: 应该说只是一个kernel
<debianer> blueghost: 能一起组织吗
<blueghost> debianer:) 或许你建一个 社区, 在上面提出要求, 说你的项目需要什么样的应用, 吸引更多的人 来完成. 提出, 所有应用 都必需基于 python. 可能短时间 凑不成一个 系统, 但慢慢的, 慢慢的, 就完整了.
<iVIM2> sunwilston: 只有Kernel无法启动的
<debianer> blueghost: 那我今晚就搞了
<iVIM2> sunwilston: 他会查询是否有/sbin/init
<iVIM2> sunwilston: 哦，我的意思是Linux最小化系统是否就是
<iVIM2> sunwilston: 不是说Linux本身的概念界定，那个没意义
<blueghost> debianer:) 我 对你的项目本身 不感兴趣, 我只对 有想法的人 感兴趣. 我 希望 有更多 有想法的人 能够将自己的 想法付之行动
<sunwilston> iVIM2: 当然不只是这些了，应该stage3包应该是比较小的系统了
<blueghost> debianer:) 以前 总觉得 中国 有想法的人很少, 现在慢慢觉得这个感觉不对, 更准确的是 有想法的人很多, 但很少去 行动
<iVIM2> sunwilston: stage3有很多不要的东西，譬如toolchains，等等
<blueghost> 或者想法 太大, 没能力, 或者想法不能获得 利益.
<if_else> 各位兄台，Writer 的页面设置单位是 分号"，是什么意思，如何设置为厘米，谢谢
<blueghost> :)
<iVIM2> sunwilston: 但是stage3没有Kernel
<sunwilston> iVIM2:你试试lfs吧
<debianer> blueghost: 我是一直在为按照我的想法做一个python软件而付出行动，我觉得linux下的股票软件都不符合我的要求
<debianer> blueghost: 只是以前从没搞过程序设计，一直在学python
<debianer> blueghost: 如果我精通编程，那么linux下最好的股票软件一定会是我做出来的，因为我精通股票分析
<blueghost> debianer:)  很好, 继续努力.
<blueghost> debianer:) 很好啊, 你可以找个 精通编程的人, 以你的股票分析的能力, 和他编程的能力. 共同完成.
<blueghost> debianer:) 中国创新 就看你了.
<iVIM2> debianer: 我执太重了吧
<iVIM2> debianer: 更重要的是实干，而不是自己认为自己精通什么
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 对, 没错, 有想法 就要行动. 总有人会弥补自己不精通的东西
<Guest61654> 各位大侠，小弟我想把chrome的url栏背景色更改，该如何操作？
<iVIM2> Guest61654: 属于GTK+的范畴
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 应该可以的 , 弄一个 themes 就行
<iVIM2> blueghost: 弄成GTK之后就可以自己在系统里面调了
<silenceCHAO> 我什么都不懂。。。怎么弄成GTK？
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 哦, gnome-color 吗. 如果单独 改 chrome 的吗?
<silenceCHAO> 是啊
<silenceCHAO> 那个白色背景色太刺眼
<silenceCHAO> 想把背景色改成褐色，字体改成米黄色
<Kandu> silenceCHAO: 改 input boxes 的前/背景色就好了
<iVIM2> blueghost: 我是用/etc/gtkrc-2.0全局修改的
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 看 chrome 的 themes , 基本都是白色底, 貌似 themes 也不能改的. 悲剧了
<silenceCHAO> 是在chrome里面的选项？
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 那单独改某个程序可以的吗
<onshoestring> 用了一下opera感觉不错
<iVIM2> blueghost: 有一个修改选项的
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 哦, 这个选项就是可以指定某个特定程序使用的设置吗 ? 那不错
<iVIM2> blueghost: Options ---> Personal Stuff ---> Use GTK+ theme
<silenceCHAO> 只找到一个更改字体和语言。。
<iVIM2> blueghost: 不是
<iVIM2> blueghost: 这样Chromium就用系统的颜色，而不是theme的颜色
<silenceCHAO> 那个input boxes是在什么地方？
<blueghost> iVIM2:) .... 我是说 可不可以针对特定的程序改 某个控件的 颜色, 而不是全局的. 象 silenceCHAO 说的, 只想改变 chrome 地址条的颜色, 而不想改其它程序 的 input box 的颜色. gtk 可以的吗
<blueghost> 其它程序 的 还是保持 白色底
<iVIM2> blueghost: 我无法做到，但是应该可以做到，你问研究这个的。
<happyaron> 用chromium的都装chromium for a cause插件吧
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 哦, 谢了
<iVIM2> blueghost: 但是Chromium是一个例外
<silenceCHAO> 就是这个意思，因为要浏览网页，有些时候要看视频，地址栏那里太刺眼
<iVIM2> blueghost: Chromium可以自己修改
<blueghost> 哦
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 用FireFox吧
<blueghost> silenceCHAO:) 用 silenceCHAO
<blueghost> 不好意思, 说错了
<iVIM2> blueghost: 因为Chromium有自己的渲染Theme
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 用FireFox吧
<silenceCHAO> 那个我用过。。。别人都用的好好的，我用经常卡住，关闭不能
<blueghost> silenceCHAO:) 用 chromium
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 那我就不清楚了.
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 然后上vimperator addon,就永远没有地址栏了
<silenceCHAO> FireFOx
<onshoestring> 可以试试opera
<silenceCHAO> opera感觉在WIN环境下工作不错，Linux下面没试过，不过好像推荐度不高啊
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 或者上Pentadactyl Addon，那样永远没有地址栏了
<silenceCHAO> 。。。。那要输入地址不是很麻烦。。
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 不需要鼠标，只要按下o然后输入地址，即可
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 象vim
<silenceCHAO> 用隐身模式？没有历史记录？
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 和隐身模式没什么关系
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 没有地址栏也没有菜单栏，很爽
<silenceCHAO> 。。。那不就成秃头了？
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 象vim一样控制，非常双
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: s/双/爽/
<silenceCHAO> 浏览一些网站的时候弹窗出来，关都没法关闭了
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: d一下就关掉了
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 切换标签只要gt,gT
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 几乎可以把鼠标kick
<silenceCHAO> 纯键盘操作？这个暂时还不习惯
<iVIM2> silenceCHAO: 访问某个地址只要f一下，然后自动在所有的超链接处标上数字，输入你要的地址的数字，OK
<Kandu> iVIM2: 我試用過 vimperator ，選擇/跳轉 頁面鏈結 經常出問題
<iVIM2> Kandu: js比较少的网页没啥问题的吧
<iVIM2> Kandu: 我还没遇到过
<void1> 折腾
<MaskRay> iVIM2: 你也推荐 firefox 了……是因为 vimperator 吧
<Kandu> iVIM2: 哦，開始用得很爽快，後來越用越不爽快。。。
<iVIM2> Kandu: 现在用的Pentadactyl是Vimperator的另外，但是Beta，所以有些许问题
<silenceCHAO> 你们说的那些我一个也不懂用，去问下谷兄
<flh> hi
<iVIM2> MaskRay: (FireFox 4) && Vimperator && (SSL cartification)
<void1> silenceCHAO: 不懂好，懂这些浪费
<Kandu> iVIM2: :) 打算過個大半年的再去試試。
<^k^> flh, 好  18:57 
<silenceCHAO> 。。。
<iVIM2> MaskRay: FF4不支持Vimperator,我换上了Pentadactyl好像不稳定
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 老电脑我还是老老实实用Chromium
<iVIM2> hi
<iVIM2_> iVIM2, 好，阿弥陀佛！
<^k^> iVIM2, 好  19:01 
<blueghost> iVIM2:) chromium 是 chrome 的开发(实验)版本吗? 是不是 chromium 有的东西, 可能 chrome 会最终包含
<blueghost> 对了, 这里 好像曾经来过一个名字很好听的女生, 怎么不见了
<iVIM2> blueghost: Destine ?
<iVIM2> blueghost: 不完全是，主要你看下他的EULA
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 不是, 那个名字 是拼音的.
<iVIM2> blueghost: 有法律上的区别
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 什么意思
<onshoestring> banban?
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 哦, 一个 开源, 一个不开源??
<onshoestring> 不是说是del的老婆么？
<iVIM2> blueghost: 美国法律和我国法律不同，很多细节我搞不清楚
<blueghost> onshoestring:) 也不是, 就是那名字很好听.
<liubii> irc能设置中文名么
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 哦. 那我就更不清楚了
<liubii> 长度有限制木
<blueghost> liubii:) 看服务器, 263 的可以中文名, 这里不行. 263中 很多人的名字, 让你 有性欲
<blueghost> liubii:) 这里 有长度限制, 263的不清楚, 看过很长的.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: nvsheng ?
<liubii> 这个irc貌似国家也管不了  怎么没有同城交友之类的聊天室呢
<blueghost> nvsheng ???
<blueghost> 不是
<liubii> 我太邪恶了
<blueghost> liubii:) 有啊, 以前 qq 聊天室就有. 不知道现在. 263也有
<blueghost> liubii:) 你去 263的 #北京 , 晚上 去 happy
<liubii> 聊天室类的都让封了吧
<iVIM2> blueghost: 怎么这么关心这种事情
<blueghost> iVIM2:) 不关心, 263 是我最初进的 irc. 现在那 都 乱七八糟了. 想 怀旧一下, 进去那, 都成 xxx 了
<void1> 263有人数上限
<blueghost> 那我不知道, 现在也不知道他地址了. irc.sz263.net 好像是这个, chinairc 也是
<blueghost> 谁 饥渴的, 到那去打一炮
<iVIM2> 南无观世音菩萨！
<blueghost> 我去 263 逛逛
<iVIM2> 南无观世音菩萨
<MopperWhite> hi
<iVIM2_> MopperWhite, 好，阿弥陀佛！
<blueghost> 上不去了
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  19:17 
<blueghost> 可能太色,被和谐了
<MopperWhite> 体锻完好累啊……
<MopperWhite> 还有竞赛作业
<MopperWhite> 竟然忘了……
<blueghost> MopperWhite:) 你老婆需求真大啊
<MopperWhite> blueghost: 老婆？！
<liuhai> ubuntu下gvim菜单乱码该怎么设置？
<blueghost> 体锻完好累啊……  还有竞赛作业
<liuhai> 我设置了但是没效
<blueghost> MopperWhite:) 体锻完好累啊……  还有竞赛作业
<MopperWhite> 有没有办法改empathy的聊天背景
<iVIM2> liuhai: sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<liuhai> iVIM2：一定要这样才能解决吗？
<iVIM2> liuhai: 不知，但是这样可以解决。
<MopperWhite> 好累…………………………
<liuhai> 我设置菜单的Languag没有用
<iVIM2> liuhai: 我遇到过一次，当然我不敢保证
<blueghost> "快乐的老女人" 这个怎么样
<iVIM2> liuhai: 是的，很奇怪
<MopperWhite> 鄙视教育局
<iVIM2> blueghost: 你的性欲能不能稍微休息一下？阿弥陀佛
<iVIM2_> iVIM2, 南无观世音菩萨！
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: ?
<blueghost> 今天 #北京  的人很少啊, 可能都还没出来
<onshoestring> 兰精灵 性饥渴？
<MopperWhite> 中考体育啊
<MopperWhite> 政治历史闭卷啊
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 你那个省的？
<MopperWhite> 福建
<blueghost> onshoestring:) 不是. 有人问 哪里 irc 可以用中文 nick , 我介绍他去 263
<blueghost> 带儿子出去了
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 教育局我只知道前两天发布了一个什么竞赛保送取消的文件
<blueghost> 大家886
<MopperWhite> 早知道……
<MopperWhite> 高中的
<MopperWhite> 我有电脑竞赛
<MopperWhite> 还有物理竞赛
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 这样就"没有"不公平性了
<MopperWhite> 可恶，不想上了
<MopperWhite> 当然“没有“不公平性
<MopperWhite> 这样竞赛不能直升了，富二代和官二代“绝对绝对不可能“靠关系上
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 否则”投机的人“搞搞竞赛能保送
<MopperWhite> 竞赛很苦的
<MopperWhite> 我很悲催
<ofan> liuhai: ln -s /usr/share/vim/vim73/lang/menu_zh_cn.utf{,-}8.vim
<MopperWhite> 物理老师二话不说直接把全班物理前40直接划进竞赛
<MopperWhite> 也不问我们同不同意
<iVIM2> ofan: {,-}是什么意思
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 这么NC?
<MopperWhite> 嗯嗯
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 不过我们当年好像也差不多
<liuhai> ofan：这句是什么意思？
<MopperWhite> 当时原话：“我最讨厌什么民主……“
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 因此物理课我没听过1节
<y4n1> 。。。
<MopperWhite> 我基本睡觉
<MopperWhite> 不过考得不错
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 都在讲什么积分什么的
<MopperWhite> 数学这个学期砸了
<MopperWhite> 没那么厉害
<ofan> iVIM2: echo {1,2,3}{a,b,c}
<MopperWhite> 初中物理竞赛
<ofan> liuhai: vim的配置文件错了
<MopperWhite> 氧化钙啊！！！！
<ofan> liuhai: 配置文件名要跟你的locale对应
<ofan> liuhai: 7.3貌似就没这问题了..
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 我们这里初中物理竞赛离谱
<MopperWhite> 的确
<iVIM2> MopperWhite: 高考都没积分我们这里
<MopperWhite> 老师一直说我们省竞赛简单
<MopperWhite> 都是以前的中考题
<onshoestring> 中学生啊 你们
<liuhai> ofan：我在自己目录中建了一个.vim目录，然后把.vimrc文件放在里面了
<liuhai> ofan：.vimrc是不是要直接放在自己的目录中？
<iVIM2> ofan: globs?
<ofan> iVIM2: 啥
<iVIM2> ofan: {1,2,3}{a,b,c}这种语法
<MaskRay> liuhai: ~/.vim ~/.vimrc
<ofan> liuhai: vim --version 里有提示
<iVIM2> ofan: 反正我没用过gvim
<liuhai> MaskRay：哦，要分开放啊，谢谢啊
<ofan> iVIM2: 奥
<yhzm1314> 只有vi 的话  要在家目录下 .virc
<iVIM2> ofan: {1,2,3}{a,b,c}是什么语法
<iVIM2> ofan: gvim的菜单乱码很奇怪
<iVIM2> ofan: 缓冲区里面没乱码，就菜单乱码
<ofan> iVIM2: bash的语法
<ofan> iVIM2: 菜单的配置文件问题
<Colin-shzsc> gvim记得是要改一个文件
<ofan> iVIM2: 随便一搜就有唉
<Colin-shzsc> 是locale的问题
<iVIM2> ofan: 是globs通用的还是bash特异
<ofan> iVIM2: 不知道
<iVIM2> ofan: 你在tcsh什么的里面试试看
<ofan> iVIM2: 没tcsh
<MaskRay> tcsh 好像也支持
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 属于globs么？
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 发现Pentadactyl还是不稳定
<MaskRay> iVIM2: Pentadactyl 是什么？
<iVIM2> MaskRay: Google
<Echol> suse Enterprise 是不是要都要收费呢？
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 有没有什么好的Linux下的字典
<iVIM2> MaskRay: 要读英文这东西没有好像太困难了
<Echol> 有人用suse?
<liubii> star什么的
<liubii> 星际译王
<iVIM2> liubii: stardict
<iVIM2> liubii: 不太好
<onshoestring> 论坛上不是有个字典
<onshoestring> 说一G
<onshoestring> 大小
<onshoestring> 英英的
<onshoestring> 俄国人搞的
<silenceCHAO> 1g大小的字典？还是英英？
<mausetot> silenceCHAO: 不是
<iVIM2> onshoestring: 是否GPL
<Echol> suse企业桌面版是免费的吗？
<onshoestring> 不清楚
<silenceCHAO> satrdict用起来不太方便
<silenceCHAO> 让他取词就没反应，不用取词偏偏跳出来
<onshoestring> 说是只有bt种字
<jiero> 以前 wordnet + stardict超强的，但现在不知道为啥没有链接显示了。
<ofan> 感觉词典没什么必要.. google的多全
<jiero> Google麻烦呢。
<Kandu> 剛看到 wiki 上對組的介紹。其中 power 組的說明是：
<Kandu> used w/ power options (e.g.: shutdown with power button)
<ofan> 在常用的软件里都设置了一键google
<Kandu> 這是什麼表示方法？如何翻譯？
<Echol> 装个ORACLE快折腾死我了
<yhzm1314> oracle linux?
<Danny_CN> 还是没有讲座
<roylez_> jiero: 是在线查的？
<mausetot> roylez_: 不是
<roylez_> mausetot: ...
<jiero> 哈哈
<roylez_> jiero: 你哈啥
<jiero> 别人替我回答了。
<iVIM2> 谁能说下Dictionary
<roylez_> jiero: 我一直用自己的脚本查有道
<jiero> roylez: 我都不知道有道是啥。
<roylez_> jiero: 有道的例句不错。你这墙外头的，不知道也罢了
<gebjgd> jiero<< qstardict goldendict
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 欢淫胸眼
<Kandu> jiero: goldendict 里面設置幾個網絡辭典就夠用了，比如 google engkoo youdao
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 嘿嘿哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 不過，我還是喜歡大小眼
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 别人说我这名字看了让人感到很平和
<jiero> kandu: 我要查一般都喜欢看全面的。。。
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 和大小眼有什么关系嘛
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 我的两个v是一样大的哎
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 你是平胸眼，當然平和
<gebjgd> jiero<< 全面不全面在于你的字典和你是否联网
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 观察力不错的说
<onshoestring> VV是人是机器ww ?
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。是的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过一般wordnet就够了。
<v_v> onshoestring, 见过我这么样的机器人么。。
<roylez_> 一个个都用的什么 completion_char ，难看死了，想吓死爹阿
<onshoestring> 好像不像机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ hi，喜歡用opera的MM
<onshoestring> 说明VV智能化程度高么
<v_v> onshoestring, 跟你比差远了
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵,伪处男好
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 主席安好，你準備好大戰沒？
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, lol
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 没
<jiero> 大战？
<Kandu> gebjgd: testing 和 community-testing 的區別是？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ ...干嘛要加“僞”
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 不知道 arch的？
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, zhuangbing ?
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己说的...
<Kandu> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 这2个就没上过
<gebjgd> Kandu<< 默认的已经够新了
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 裝B=装機器人BOT
<iVIM2_> CyrusYzGTt, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 你看看
<MopperWhite> 我恨作业我恨作业
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 可我貌似不是處男啊，。。。
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 真正的bot要装懂佛的
<iVIM2_> v_v, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<touparx> MopperWhite: 那就不作业了
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 你卐解跟作业决斗吧
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 我最討厭當今大陸第一教佛教了
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 这第一这么会是佛教
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, d教啊
<jiero> 第一肯定是基督。
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 白活了这么多年
<jiero> 佛教不可信。。。
<iGirl> CyrusYzGTt: 所以说是 伪 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 你說你是道教，肯定會被佛教的嘈你
<jiero> 信佛可以，不能信佛教。。。
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, dang，，
<v_v> jiero, 此言甚是
<v_v> jiero, 教。。这东西， 说白了就是个组织嘛
<v_v> jiero, 一种组织形式
<roylez_> 教主还或者的，叫做邪教。教主死了的，叫做宗教
<v_v> jiero, 都是画饼，骗人的东西
<v_v> roylez, 精辟
<CyrusYzGTt> iGirl§ 那也只能說是，已經是完成了從男孩到男人的轉變，
<v_v> roylez, 妙哉妙哉
<iGirl> roylez: 赞 主席
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 領導英明，一語中的
<iVIM2> cc是什么
<roylez_> iVIM2: 曹操
<jiero> Creative Common
<Warm_HUG> 宗教对这个种族，还是有很大的影响力的，知识不足，天真幻想，决定了宗教还有生存空间
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 我为了知道这个fa wheel教到底什么东西， 还找了转law wheel看了看，（避免关键字，你们看的懂）
<v_v> Warm_HUG, 这其实也是人类的精神需求
<CyrusYzGTt> iVIM2§ 主席說的才是正解
<Warm_HUG> v_v: 一部分
<jiero> 我只见到很多人在院子里坐小凳子看电视——那就叫做 law wheel
<v_v> Warm_HUG, 知识不足也是一部分
<v_v> jiero, 哈哈
<v_v> jiero, 不是每个教众都能得到真传。。
<v_v> jiero, 他们还是记名弟子
<iVIM2> 和gcc的区别？
<roylez_> iVIM2: 干曹操？
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 呵呵，我不喜欢，釋氏，什么转世的，我很讨厌，接引和准提的西方教》》佛教
<ofan> roylez_: 赞~~
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥区别嘛， 都一样
<roylez_> iVIM2: cc, 曹操，carbon copy, creative common, c compiler ....
<jiero> cc 还是果冻布丁。
<jiero> 或者某种饮料。
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 你知道da///lai 为了权力的交接，都宣称要废了 转世一说
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 嗯，这个要有自己的知识结构的，我说不清，自己喜欢那个SB神，就信那个好了
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 姐洛你对食品很敏感
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 是吗？
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 简单的说， sb神， 你对宗教理解的不多
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 似乎
<chris_> who has some awesome rss address for conky ?
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 我买了5个游戏都只听音乐了。。。一点都没有想要玩的感觉。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ ...好有那狗屁聖人，也應該消失
<iVIM2> v_v: da[\d\D]l[a-i]{2}自己造业的话自己受，没必要点评
<v_v> iVIM2, 这么专业。。 ？
<v_v> 造业。。
<roylez_> iVIM2: 求无码版...
<ofan> 纳尼??
<lvlingli> 神马无码的
<roylez_> da[\d\D]l[a-i]{2}
<Kandu> 哪個人發明的這種正則表達式，真難看
<CyrusYzGTt> ee
<ofan> 有好看的正则么?
<roylez_> billy joy
<Kandu> 有沒有其他形式的，比較漂亮的的正則設計？
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 原来还是感性系的
<jiero> Warm_HUG: ?
<roylez_> 曾经看到过gfw有招聘正则表达式设计的，想搞自己的正则系统
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 买游戏，只听音乐啊
<iVIM2> roylez_: 领会意思就行了，这不值一提
<v_v> roylez, lol 好强， 他们的招聘啥样的？ 什么形式的？
<jiero> Warm_HUG:  是没想到要玩。。。
<happyaron> 放弃debian testing安装了，dpkg的fsync()太悲剧。
<roylez_> v_v: 似乎是在个学校bbs贴的
<iVIM2> happyaron: ？
<roylez_> happyaron: 是吗，debian testing除了强制grub2，我就没有其他不爽的了
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 其实俺收藏War3，也多半是为了收藏里面的动画，也不怎么玩。
<iVIM2> roylez_: Expert Mode也是强制GRUB2的？
<v_v> rub2 比grub强大的多了， 未来的必然
<happyaron> iVIM2: roylez_ dpkg为了文件安全，每个文件都fsync()一下，这样安装时间翻了若干倍。
<v_v> 虽然我不熟
<MopperWhite> 太逗了：http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg1ODIxMjM2.html
<roylez_> iVIM2: 没试过。一开始我也用 legacy 的，但是抗不住每次升级都提示要升grub
<roylez_> v_v: 不熟还说
<iVIM2> roylez_: forbidden version
<caleb-> happyaron: btrfs 问题？
<caleb-> happyaron: 要不就先装 sid / experimental 的 dpkg
<roylez_> v_v: grub的机子，弄坏了我知道怎么干，grub的命令行简单，grub2的命令行？？？似乎根本就是个半成品
<iVIM2> roylez_:  forbid-version - 禁止 aptitude 升级到某一特定版本的软件包。
<happyaron> caleb-: 主要出在ext3/4
<happyaron> caleb-: 我是在虚拟机安装，用netinst
<iVIM2> roylez_: 我讨厌GRUB2的Edit竟然是emacs键绑定的
<v_v> 上弦月，燕地微寒.这样的日子本不适合杀人。事实上小李也没打算杀人。　　但你绝不能低估小李杀人的能力。衙内团每一个杀手都不能低估。　　衙内团，近年来江湖上最令人胆战心惊的一个****。自胡斌在临安闪毙谭卓之后，杀手团便声名鹊起。　　那一战，胡斌仅仅用了七十码就为谭卓画出了一个美丽的弧线。这道弧线后来被百晓生
<v_v> 描摹下来后分别送给李寻欢和西门吹雪，这两个杀手都反应居然惊人的一致：沉吟半晌，然后一声长叹，分别毁掉了刀和剑。　　百晓生于是毫不犹豫的在兵器谱的第一名摆上了，车。　　小李自然也有车，车在脚下，冀Fwe420今晚注定要创造历史。哪怕小李并不是刻意去创造，这就是衙内团的可怕之处，他们总是在不经意之间杀人于无形。
<happyaron> ...
<v_v> -_-
<happyaron> iVIM2: grub2就是和emacs几乎一样的按键
 * roylez_ 等着人去fork grub，然后就跳过去
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iVIM2> happyaron: 就因如此
<happyaron> roylez_: 其实不用fork
<happyaron> roylez_: 你要是愿意维护，直接去做就行，现在没人搞。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<roylez_> happyaron: 我穷阿，不像洋人那样不干活有政府养的
<happyaron> :)
<Y4N2H3N9> 我想学 C.有没有好书介绍？？英文的
<Y4N2H3N9> C Programming 2nd edition?
<v_v> 陈冠希：每个男人都想要老婆 我也想要  -_- 冠希就是这么的拉风
<roylez_> 就只有这本了，没什么好说的吧
<jiero> 都是。。。
<roylez_> v_v: 你在乱看些什么阿，又扯到灌C去了
<iVIM2> 我也在学C
<v_v> roylez, 情之所动， 不能自已啊
<v_v> roylez, 看新闻就看到了
<v_v> roylez, 现在的网站， 新闻页面上都是娱乐八卦， 不看都不行
<CyrusYzGTt> MLDonkey is working in /home/CyrusYzGTt/.mldonkey
<iVIM2> 我在看C
<iVIM2> C Primer Plus
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt is C 开头
<roylez_> v_v: 娱乐到死阿。灌C就应该一辈子不能出头，这样才清静阿。但是现在的娱乐圈，就喜欢做些往厕所里面扔石头的事情
<liubii> 以前总是下定决心要学习一门语言 C 汇编什么的 从来没坚持过一个月
<liubii> roylez： 开放思维。。。
<v_v> roylez, 哎， 这就是d的伟大之处了， 出处引导舆论，引导文化
<ofan> roylez_: 现在还有很多小mm喜欢陈老师..
<CyrusYzGTt> 摇摇头，此时还没有到他出手的时候，他摇摇头，缓缓的走进了防御的阵营，
<v_v> liubii, 语言不是用来学的， 要用的， 写点东西就行了
<Y4N2H3N9> 。。。。
<Y4N2H3N9> 都扯到这么远了
<liubii> 像我这样做系统集成类的 该学点什么 脚本语言么
<ofan>  1915 projects found.  qt真恐怖..
<CyrusYzGTt> 1930年中華民國政府把注音字母改稱爲“注音符号”，正式的稱呼是國語注音符号第一式。相對于拼音來說，注音符号有時簡稱注音。
<v_v> ofan, 有天我看opera 这个词 ，我看想起来你这名啥意思
<ofan> v_v: 啥意思?
<liubii> qt是啥
<liubii> opera的粉丝？
<v_v> liubii, perl就好啊，不过看个人偏好。其实对你来说， 把各个命令熟悉，搞搞bash脚本。   shell里能熟练的配合调用就是最强大的，比任何脚本语言都强大。
<CyrusYzGTt> 百事逢之吉，君子得之官職晉加，庶人得之，無計不遂，財利豐盈，病者得之生，訟者得之入獄有救無凶，可推惟吉是定，大吉之課也。
<liubii> 错鸟 我平常做的是windows平台的   linux纯属爱好
<v_v> ofan, 不是opera 粉么？
<v_v> liubii, 那你啥都不用学， 会忽悠就成
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 小贱人淫娃荡妇ee就是opera的
<ofan> v_v: 不是
<liubii> 说的也是  有时候一句 重装系统 化危机与无形
<roylez_> http://jandan.net/2010/12/19/i-just-had.html
<tenzu> 原来神有这么多定语
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁!
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<v_v> roylez, 这3p搞的， 还大言不惭 just had sex
<CyrusYzGTt> oneleaf§ 小叶子，很久了，你被跨省？
<roylez_> oneleaf: 好久不见....
<tenzu> 今晚老大好多...
<roylez_> v_v: 曲调还是很不错的，内容就...
<oneleaf> :)
 * happyaron 网络不行，bc的安装吃力啊。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我也来凑个热闹
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 不好好当鬼,跑来凑什么热闹
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 去屎
<liubii> tenzu： 名人啊
<liubii> tenzu：头像是你么
<tenzu> liubii: 我?不是我本人
<CyrusYzGTt> liubii§ 不错 tenzu 的头像，常常让我身体发热，
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 您受精了
<CyrusYzGTt> liubii§ 那个表情，很销魂
<v_v> tenzu, 求名字
<tenzu> v_v: 无名
<v_v> tenzu, 你那头像我印象一场深刻， 茶饭不思， 也不能寐
<iVIM2> 现在C的标准是不是int main(void)
<mausetot> iVIM2: 不是
<iVIM2> mausetot: ?
<iVIM2> mausetot: 那么是？
<mausetot> iVIM2: 不是
<lvlingli> 默默地飘过~~
<iVIM2> mausetot: 是什么？
<mausetot> iVIM2: 不知道
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2： 看 crt 的要求，
<v_v> 好冷。。
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 一般是 int main(int, char**, char**)
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: C Primer Plus上说，void main(), main()都不建议
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2： 因为 cdecl 调用不管参数个数的
<ofan> mausetot: bot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<iVIM2_> ofan, 阿弥陀佛！说我吗？
<ofan> 切..
<v_v> 哈哈
<iVIM2> 关了他。
<ofan> 能不能智能一点..
<mausetot> ofan: 又调戏我
<CyrusYzGTt> 阿，没豆腐 了，快去揩
<ofan> mausetot: ..
<roylez_> http://jandan.net/2010/12/19/parrot-sings.html
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 他好像说古老的main()即使在支持的编译器上也不建议，什么if support,don't什么的
<ofan> 古老的c 直接main()就好了
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 随便几个参数都无所谓的，main不自己弹参数；什么返回类型也无所谓，反正最后返回的时候看eax的值
<iVIM2> ofan: The C90 standard grudgingly tolerated this form, but the C99 standard doesn't. So even if your current compiler lets you do this, don't.他这样说
<v_v> roylez_, 很有力
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 那个 参数里用(void)好像不是c89的标准，c99和c++这么用的
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 最近在忙什么
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: The int is the main() function's return type. That means that the kind of value main() can return is an integer. Return where? To the operating system—we'll come back to this question in Chapter 6, "C Control Statements: Looping."
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: C99
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 反正我从来都是int，没看过标准，猜测标准上也是int。crt里声明的时候也是int
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: ……我从TurboC过来的, 都严格写成C89的标准，唯一用到C99的只是//注释
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 我在学C
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 这本书上说的C90就是C89?
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 嗯
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 那么K&R是再前面的？
<mausetot> iVIM2: 不是
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: k&r自己用自己的风格
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 那个时候iso和ansi都没制定标准
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 他好像说C以前没有标准
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: K&R是The first
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 后来制定了以后k&r仍然用自己的风格
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 现在还有K&R?
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 书还有
<roylez_> 法海vs唐三藏 http://pic.yupoo.com/a2071502/AHOK6JfW/97Ain.jpg
<happyaron> caleb-: 悲剧死了，怎么更新netinst里的dpkg？
<mausetot> happyaron: 不知道
<happyaron> 怎么
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 国书管处理旧书的时候卖了好几次了
<happyaron> mausetot: ?
<mausetot> ...
<ofan> int main(oo,xx)int oo;char** xx;{}
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 我以前写的代码很不规范
<caleb-> happyaron: 直接安 sid 得了
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 也不注重标准
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 甚至不知道什么叫做标准，只要成功编译就认为OK
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 那是因为经验少,多换几个编译器，或者用一些古老的编译器就会处处小心了
<zackleelv> (null)
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 以前学的不正规，看的书也不规范
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 他说C99的变量声明只要在变量出现之前即可
<zackleelv> (null)
 * Jagdwurst 表示c99的变长数组到现在都不会用
<chris_> who knows which mobile system has a terminal ? does Android has a terminal originally ?
<cfy> chris_: even ipod touch has a terminal application
<zackleelv> motorola
<ofan> nokia
<zackleelv> e680
<zackleelv> i have one with a text console
<chris_> cfy: terminal application ? not original in system ?
<cfy> chris_: has a terminal is not a problem.if it has a good terminal is a problem
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: 好像也不会有什么人定义长度为63的变量名？
<cfy> chris_: i know nothing about android.
<chris_> cfy: i see,
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 这个看编译器
<zackleelv> me2
<chris_> cfy: thx
<iVIM2> Jagdwurst: C99规定limit是63
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 那只是为了写编译器的时候方便
<cfy> chris_: original is not important,i think.
<Jagdwurst> iVIM2: 不写编译器不用去关心
<zackleelv> i
<cfy> chris_: original application may not good enough.and some 3rd part application is good
<chris_> cfy: i see, i agree
<cfy> chris_: :)
<zackleelv> i just run a few applications on my mobile's console
<zackleelv> such like tar vi ls
<chris_> do somebody has some awesome mobile phone hack ?
<cfy> zackleelv: chris_ but terminal on mobile is nod good beacuse of the keyboard.i usually ssh on it :)
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/7UZgt.jpg
<cfy> should i use 'due to'?
<roylez_> 人都跑哪里去了？
<chris_> cfy: good idea,
<cfy> roylez_: 好黄。。。
<zackleelv> my phone have a touch screen
<chris_> cfy: but i wish to work on current phone
<zackleelv> it offers a keyboard
<cfy> zackleelv: so do ipod touch XD
<chris_> cfy: you should not use due to
<cfy> chris_: why?my english is poor
<zackleelv> ipod touch is a new machine
<chris_> cfy: because due to is a reason for something like you are late for a class
<zackleelv> but my phone is out of date
<chris_> that's it
<zackleelv> that's the different
<cfy> i should write the schedule
<cfy> zackleelv: oh...
<cfy> chris_: ok,get it
<zackleelv> now i use a cellphone talk with u all,lol
<onshoestring> 最近网上有什么好看的电影?
<zackleelv> the social network
<happyaron> caleb-: 在用businesscard装sid，一样，用的btrfs，快一点，但是仍然挺痛苦。
<onshoestring> 社交网络有在线看的么？
<zackleelv> happyron!!!!
<chris_> zackleelv: you use IRC on cellphone ? which app can chat on IRC ?
<cfy> chris_: can u see chinese character?
<chris_> cfy: i can see, but i can not type
<cfy> chris_: jmirc
<zackleelv> (null)
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<cfy> chris_: 期末复习。这个用英文怎么说?
<chris_> can i use ibus on linux-Mint?
<zackleelv> (null)
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<cfy> zackleelv: null?
<v_v> CyrusYzGTt, 谁啊
<mausetot> v_v: 我
<zackleelv> null？
<chris_> cfy: i do not know
<v_v> mausetot,  -_-  这里的bot太多嘴
<mausetot> v_v: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<zackleelv> (null)
<cfy> zackleelv: 你刚才说了null阿
<cfy> chris_: 阿？
<cfy> zackleelv: 你又(null)了
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> wow
<chris_> cfy: final review
<cfy> chris_: 哦。
<zackleelv> the client maybe something wrong
<cfy> zackleelv: what client you are using?
<zackleelv> I get a null from u 2
<zackleelv> wm IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> xcaht
<cfy> zackleelv: me?the one i type it or others?
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<cfy> zackleelv: try jmirc
<zackleelv> there maybe many client
<zackleelv> type to me
<zackleelv> so i told u about it
<zackleelv> i will try
<cfy> oh
<zackleelv> but my phone is wm
<cfy> it is based on java
<zackleelv> okay
<chris_> which hack tool are installed on mobile phone (you can type system behind tool name)?
<zackleelv> (null)
<Kandu> cfy: 現在天天晚上幫社區翻譯 wiki 來練習，這個法子如何？
<mausetot> Kandu: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 你说练习英语？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道。。。不过肯定会很痛苦。。。如果用心的话。
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> (null)
<liubii> 我觉的英语还是系统的学比较好
<^k^> zackleelv: .. ..
<cfy> Kandu: MeaCulpa说尽量用英语即可
<roylez_> cfy: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/23160896-1234525661.html
<liubii> 不然。。 会形成那种 看计算机资料很厉害 但是美剧还是白瞎的 怪才
<roylez_> cfy: MeaCulpa ??? 他还没死吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 不清楚。。。
<zackleelv> (null)
<zackleelv> 我曾经用fullcircle来练习
<widon> sudo svnadmin create /home/svn/myproject/
<widon> svnadmin: SQLite compiled for 3.6.16, but running with 3.5.9
<widon> 我执行完这个 myproject这个目录就消失了。。。
<lvlingli> 用awesome的人多不
<cfy> roylez_: 哈哈，不错。
<ofan> lvlingli: 目前用
<lvlingli> 为啥mod4+h或l调成窗口  有时管用 有的就不管用呢
<Kandu> cfy: 痛苦啊，把我看古文的時間擠沒了
<ofan> lvlingli: 跟布局有关
<lvlingli> 跟程序有关吗
<cfy> Kandu: 那别搞了。。。。XD
<ofan> lvlingli: ç±³
<lvlingli> 什么布局才能调呢
<ofan> lvlingli: 程序不能改变大小的话也不行
<lvlingli> 有时候布局试了一圈也调不了
<ofan> 闪人了...
<chris_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=249564&p=2163207#p2163207
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一个简单的Google Translate命令行
<shuduo> 请教一下，我在gnome-term下make menuconfig总是看不到最下边一两行，上下左右键显示^[OC^[OD^[OC^[OB，是什么问题？
 * v_v bbl
<chris_> cfy: python script run error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=249564&p=2163207#p2163207
<cfy> perl-rename 's/\Q[www.deepms.net]\E//' * -n|perl -pe 'print "mv ";s/\Q->\E//;$_=(join " ",map "'"'"'$_'"'"'",split /\s+/,$_ )."\n"'
<cfy> chris_: i use perl...
<cfy> chris_: jsonlib
<cfy> chris_: 少模块嘛
<pocoyo> tenzu: 讨论结束了没有？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 在跟一叶开会
<pocoyo> happyaron: 还没结束。？！
<chris_> cfy: so do you have a perl script for use google trannslate in terminal
<chris_> cfy: i know, it need a mode, so how to install that mode ?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 呃 你们开 我路过 :)
<widon> 自己编译安装的软件如何卸载比较好阿
<cfy> chris_: other one may have such a perl script .i will search it in the portage(i'm using gentoo)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 捅炸药包了吧。
<chris_> cfy: i see, let i search
<RavenChan> cfy, CGI怎么用= =
<happyaron> pocoyo: 无所谓
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不适应的，自然要淘汰。
<RavenChan> cfy, perl的CGI怎么用= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 不是很清楚。貌似是环境变量的。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你们都比较猛。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我这个和普通的差不多，只是同过环境变量获取数据，然后输出的时侯先输出一个字符串，再输出别的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 这个资料很多的。
<RavenChan> cfy, 是么= =我都不会让lighttpd用perl
<RavenChan> cfy, 还有你那个perl-wrapper脚本是怎么样的
<cfy> RavenChan: lighttpd更方便了阿。像nginx都还是fastcgi
<happyaron> cfy: lighttpd也是fastcgi吧
<mausetot> happyaron: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 两个都可以吧，lighttpd.
<RavenChan> happyaron, 是啊，怎么让lighttpd+fcgi用perl?
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，不知道，我只看过它的fastcgi
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没整过
<cfy> RavenChan: 网上找的。在nginx里设置好，后在执行那个脚本就好。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 在哪儿讨论呢？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 整过php/python的fastcgi
<happyaron> nginx
<happyaron> pocoyo: 一个私有频道。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我今天陪媳妇看电影去了 让子弹飞～
<happyaron> pocoyo: :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有空可以带 悦姐去看看 哈哈
<onshoestring> 现在电影票多钱一张？
<cfy> perl-rename -n expr  FILES |perl -pe 'print "mv ";s/\Q->\E//;$_=(join " ",map "'"'"'$_'"'"'",split /\s+/,$_ )."\n"'
<happyaron> 呵呵
<cfy> 把perl-rename的结果转换成mv的形式。不过没有对文件文件名里含有'做处理。
<pocoyo> onshoestring: 得看什么电影。 这个我这儿40.
<pocoyo> onshoestring: 肇事孤儿 35.
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，不搞了。以後就把時間花在看 arm 文檔上了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 找个framework来看看= =
<happyaron> ...
<Kandu> cfy: 那個 FriendlyArm 中文叫“友善之臂” 是博德之門裡面旅館的名字 這個太親切了 :)
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<RavenChan> youporn.com是是是基于perl的.....?
<roylez_> happyaron: akon的都挺好听的
<blueghost> 现在 物品越来越 匮乏了. 连 个 筛子都没有
<blueghost> 电动打蛋器 就有 一种, 还 300多块, 一套的. 我就 让 儿子打个蛋, 做蛋糕, 要一套干嘛.
<onshoestring> 可以开两个窗口聊天
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你应该去筛子专卖店买……
<pocoyo> roylez_: 啥是akon?
<cba> 试一下
<roylez_> pocoyo: google
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 打蛋，直接拿双筷子就可以了呀
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 这 我倒没想过, 貌似 我这里没有这样 的专卖店.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://jandan.net/2010/12/19/i-just-had.html  那个黑鬼就是
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是给儿子用的, 要 打 5 分钟 才能 把 蛋清 打成 把盆子倒过来 也不会掉. 我想 儿子没那耐性
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 做蛋糕的
<alvin_rxg> :=|
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 所以用 电动 的, 没那么累, 也可以让儿子可以 坚持下去
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 然后每天一个蛋糕……
<onshoestring> 《I Just Had Sex》
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 唯一的一种 电动打蛋器 也 太夸张了, 大大超过需要了. 打一个蛋 还要一套, 太离谱了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 打不开。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 用筷子吧
<iVIM2> happyaron: 单独的函数名在C中的意义是什么？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 话说，你去哪买的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 家有 手动的打蛋器, 我 需要的 是让 儿子 亲手做. 让他可以坚持下去
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你这里 的打蛋器 电动的 , 是怎么样的. 也是那么一套的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那是迟早的……
<blueghost> :)
<liubii> 现在房地产商早就看上2 3线城市了啊
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 不放开，是本来就没抓到手的意思，那么都没搞到手，何谈放开或不妨开的勇气呢？
<pocoyo>  Warm_HUG: 这个不用较真
<ofan> iVIM2: c里不用考虑这个
<liubii> 大城市都被国企  某党跟占了
<blueghost> Warm_HUG:) 我的理解不是这样, 我的理解是 原来已到手, 但要逃走.
<blueghost> Warm_HUG:) 我的理解不是这样, 我的理解是 原来已到手, 但现在要逃走.
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 我们看这因果的观点不同呵～～
<iVIM2> ofan: 现在C里面有范型么
<blueghost> 小鸟怕冷的吗
<ofan> iVIM2: 米有~~
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2：测试
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 怎么测试，我连语句都不知道
<flh> hi
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 刚刚亮了没？
<^k^> flh, 好  22:45 
<iVIM2> Warm_HUG: 没
<Warm_HUG> iVIM2: 哦
<blueghost> 我家小鸟没气没力了, 不知道是不是天气冷的缘故啊
<pocoyo> blueghost: 愤怒的小鸟。
<Warm_HUG> 给点羽毛保暖吧
<blueghost> 艾,
<blueghost> 怎么办
<zprood> 晚上好
<blueghost> 鹦鹉来的. 很普通的那种.
<blueghost> zprood:) 不好, 我鹦鹉 不知道为什么 不动弹了
<ofan> 炖了
<blueghost> 可能天气冷了
<zprood> ???
<blueghost> ofan:) 你真没同情心
<blueghost> 算了
<zprood> 你养的？
<blueghost> 我也不知道 怎么办. 下次 买个好养的
<blueghost> zprood:) 是的.
<zprood> 送兽医吧
<zprood> 会说话否？
<mausetot> zprood: 不会
<blueghost> 但是, 总不能见死不救吧
<mausetot> blueghost: 嗯
<zprood> 兽医
<ofan> mausetot: botbotbotbot
<mausetot> ofan: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<blueghost> 现在 哪有兽医开门啊
<zprood> 它吃了什么不动了 ？
<pocoyo> 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试 测试
<blueghost> 11点了, 人的医院都关门了
<zprood> ？
<zprood> pocoyo：换马甲了？
<pocoyo> zprood: 。。。 原来是啥？
<zprood> pocoyo：你上面的那个“测试” ？
<pocoyo> zprood: 不是测试那个的。
<blueghost> zprood:) 吃的是 玉米碎, 原来吃的是小米, 换了玉米碎 也没什么事情. 现在 才发现它没精打彩的
<blueghost> 不会是消化不良吧, 玉米碎 比小米 粒大.
<Jagdwurst> 思春了
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 怎么办
<zprood> 额，我有个同学家开兽医店的
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 家里的老人，给禽类治病，都是用大麻的，你可以考虑下
<blueghost> .......
<liubii> 大麻只是抑制作用吧
<blueghost> Warm_HUG:) 大麻 哪里有 啊
<ofan> blueghost: 毒贩
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 去夜总会
<blueghost> Warm_HUG:) 我想是 冷吧.
<liubii> 大部分的 面食店的辣椒里面都有大麻
<blueghost> .....
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 有经验哦~~
<blueghost> liubii:) 现在 什么商店都关门了啊.
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 怀疑是冷，先给羽毛，让它保暖啊
<blueghost> liubii:) 貌似 什么都干不了, 有什么是现在可以做的
<Warm_HUG> ofan: .有需要的，联系我.
<blueghost> Warm_HUG:) 脱你的毛给我
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 什么价,批发么?
<liubii> 百度 google 临时找个养鸟的qq群问问你- -
<blueghost> 好吧
<Warm_HUG> blueghost: 拆羽绒服就有
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 梦里交易吧，现实世界不安全
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你裤子里的那个小鸟好养
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/openra
<^k^> ⇪ title: OpenRA | Linux game database
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 和笼子里的那个换下
<blueghost> 和平常相较，鸣叫声比较不宏亮，羽毛也膨松起来，且比较没有精神的样子。除此之外，并没有其他显著的症状，是一种不易察觉的疾病。有时患上这类疾病的小鸟，甚至会在某一天突然死掉。
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 好潮.. 怎么梦里交易???
<blueghost> 有点 象这个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 我操
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 牛逼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 爱死你了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 仓库里有么？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 没有
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: r&a1的图片?
<blueghost> 应该 不是冷的问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Released:  2 December 2010
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 你果然是被封锁在三维囚笼中的家伙，先返回四维空间，你就知道怎么在梦里交易了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不是。是开源的红警
<blueghost> 5度 才有问题, 我这还没冷到这个程度呢
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 不会玩...  带带我~~~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< http://openra.res0l.net/releases/linux/download.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: OpenRA - Download for Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 有arch的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 哈哈
<blueghost> 艾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 晕……
<blueghost> 艾
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我一直不知道泰伯利亚在哪,,,
<blueghost> 看来是 我的罪过.  清洁没搞好
<ofan> gebjgd: 赞啊~ 这都有
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 你只是个别人在三维空间的投影而已，就像你和你的地面上的影子的关系一样，我没有理由告诉你这么重大的秘密
<zprood> 有装chrome os 的嘛？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 那怎么找到我的真身??
<blueghost> 艾, 看着 好辛苦啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mono neede
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mono needed
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么 mono
<alvin_rxg> !wiki mono
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 等别人放出来吧，被投进三维囚笼的，多半是犯罪的家伙，刑期满了自然出来了，别妄想自己一个影子就能越狱
<mausetot> Warm_HUG: 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没点耐性 都养不了小鸟啊. 小狗 就 没那么烦. 养了 十多年的小狗了, 鹦鹉才养了 俩月
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: xD
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 脑袋真大...  去写科幻小说吧
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 不能写了，会加刑期的 :)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不知道 它能不能熬到明天, 明天必需去买点药给他了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Unhandled Exception: System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.InvalidProgramException: Unsupported GPU. See graphics.log for details.
 * blueghost 祈祷中.
<liubii> 你应该庆幸没有弄个草缸
<liubii> 更麻烦
<blueghost> 什么草缸
<mausetot> /join #testabcdefg
<liubii> 就是鱼缸里面养一些草 或者水培
<blueghost> zprood:) 有什么可以应急的吗, 我不知道该怎么办, 又不忍心不管它
<liubii> blueghost：找点 鹦鹉交配的视频播放给他看会不会好点
<blueghost> liubii:) ......
<blueghost> 263 真的没什么意思了
<happyaron> 263现在的地址是什么？
<happyaron> 不是早就关了么。
<happyaron> 偶尔还是有来捣乱的。
<liubii> 我去查了下 原来263的公司做了一个另外的聊天工具 脱离irc了 频道也关了。。
<void1> irc.chinairc.net
<void1> liubii: 那是个irc client
<liubii> 是用   /server irc。。。 来链接么
<liubii> 一直链接不上
<void1> 要看你用的客户端了
<void1> 人多的话，server会断开未注册用户
<liubii> chatzilla- -
<liubii> 连上了 全乱码- - 、
<void1> liubii: gbk
<zacklee> jmirc这个手机客户端不太适合我的手机
<liubii> 谢谢
<zacklee> 会挡住字
<alvin_rxg> us.chinairc.net465:  | [0] mudpit, [1] *** You are banned from this network
<zacklee> 有人知道哪个irc热闹吗？
<liubii>   /list 不是可以看倒人数么
<liubii> 就在频道后面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 自动下载ra和c&c包
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 地道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 启动不了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< http://code.bulix.org/wfwse2-79021
<gebjgd> al
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 没有回应
<blueghost> al
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: what
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 日的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< #openra
<blueghost> 到时帮我试用一下我的 软件
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 启动不了游戏的问题
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国的粮食 是不是 比中国的贵
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 相对便宜
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不是 国际粮食 价格是中国 四倍吗, 怎么你们德国 的粮食 还相对便宜
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 相对当地人的收入
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 就是说 绝对价格 还是比中国的高. 可以这么理解吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 还是有很多是便宜的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ..... 是不是 国际粮食 价格上升, 对 德国人 影响 不会 象中国那么大
<alvin_rxg> blueghost:  不清楚
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 西方国家是压制物价
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 懂么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在 德国 躲 通胀 是个好的选择?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不算吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 中国不是也是压制物价吗
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 压制了么？
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你现在用1块钱能干吗？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不知道
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 就是感觉 买不到什么了
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你天天能吃猪肉？
<alp333yue_> irc新手
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 压制了而没成功 和 压根没压制 不同吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 能啊, 不能 天天吃猪骨. 相对的, 我这物价还是低的.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 农产品 基本都 自给自足
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 那是你在农村
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 废话
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我在城市, 不过 按 北京的标准,也算农村. 但 多少还是 地级市啊
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 屁。茂名穷的叮当响
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不是说了吗, 相对 北京 来说 , 茂名就是个农村. 但 茂名在 制度上说是地级市啊
<tonghuix> gebjgd: 茂名不穷啊。。。当官的都富甲一方呢
<blueghost> 不知怎么说, 就是 茂名是个地级市.
<gebjgd> blueghost<< tonghuix 我说的是茂名的人民
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 穷, 东西 还是相对便宜. 还能过活
<tonghuix> gebjgd: 中国人民有谁不穷？除了既得利益者，谁都是穷人！
<gebjgd> blueghost<< tonghuix 这里就有月薪2w多的人。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 当然, 东西也不是很多. 连个 牛油 全市 都没个地方买. 连 沃尔玛 也没
<gebjgd> blueghost<< tonghuix 开着20多w车，用2w8笔记本的人
<tonghuix> gebjgd: 这个数不算多
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 找个 电动打蛋器 都没.
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 蛋疼？
<tonghuix> gebjgd: 公司老板早就超过了，即便是公司老板也是穷人，一旦政策一变，他立马返贫
<blueghost> 还弄 第三个 民营 交易所, 来竞争. 竞争 重要 还是监管重要啊
<blueghost> 两个 国营 交易所在, 第三个 还是 民营的 交易所, 它没上来就死了
<blueghost> 现在 不都是 国进民退, 还有人 提议 开 民营 的 交易所, 为什么呢
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么蛋疼了
<gebjgd> <blueghost> gebjgd:) 找个 电动打蛋器 都没.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) .......... 打鸡蛋的好吗
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 我以为你打你的鸡蛋
<blueghost> 大蒜涨了, 农民有收益吗? 我不是农民, 不是很清楚. 我想 知道, 是不是农民也收益了.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没有
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是 物价上涨了, 农民也是没收益的. 那人 通胀只对 固定工资有影响, 象买了股票, 房产, 还有 农民的 没有影响
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你还是好好养你儿子吧
<mausetot> gebjgd: 嗯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 他说, 物价高了, 生产资料高了, 他也提价, 所以没有影响.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 全部都有影响……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你是说 那人说的不对了.
<alvin_rxg> yop
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 这和我 有关系啊. 对 物价 敏感呢
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 上访去
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你试试看。估计你能得个残疾证
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 再高, 我般 农村去住了. 你说 茂名是农村, 我就 搬到 农村的农村 去了.
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 以后坐车方便了。不工作都能拿钱
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 周围 哪个地方物价不高的, 貌似 越南 也不会低. 一些印象, 不知道是否属实, 那里的泡沫也挺大的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我去 缅甸算了
<alvin_rxg> 油价上涨，收费站上涨，原产地还是1毛收1斤蔬菜，到了城市全涨油价上去了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 所以说, 茂名 虽 是农村, 至少 省了油钱
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 虽然 来来去去都 那 几样蔬菜, 填饱肚子是没问题了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 回国了, 还是 做我的邻居吧. 这里还算 个 避风港
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 我还是回我家那边的港口吧……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 当然 就 不那么多姿多彩. 非常单调
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不过 还是 很多土特产的. 生蠔, 海蟑螂, 鲜鱿. 还有很多 大排档
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 晚上 去 河堤 边 的大排档 坐下, 叫几个炒菜, 田螺, 几瓶啤酒, 还是挺 写意的
<alvin_rxg> 写意？惬意？
<blueghost> 不知道哪个, 就是这意思.
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  就是 惬意
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 真不敢吃
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 谁知道干净不干净
<mausetot> gebjgd: 我
<blueghost> 能够 甘于 这些 少许的享受, 茂名还挺 不错的了
<blueghost> 只要 能甘于平淡就行了.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 没生过病.
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不过 可能这里的人都锻炼成 对这些有免疫力了
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 一得就是大病
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不会, 那里的人都是老实做生意的, 都是 做熟客. 并且 基本 老板 和大多 顾客都是一个公司 出来的
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 那还行
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我这里是炼油的, 前几年, 炼油厂 什么改革的, 很多 人都从 这个 油厂 出来 做 大排档. 去吃的 也大多是这个炼油厂的, 出来或还在炼油厂打工的人
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 基本 我这里 就一个 炼油厂 称 起 整个茂名市了
<mausetot> 炼地沟油...
<blueghost> mausetot:) 石油, 炼油厂.  如果 是 做石油的, 应该多少知道 茂名这个地方
<blueghost> 我这里 还有一大堆 石油副产品, 塑料凳什么的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 来我这里 肯定没错了
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 有病
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 谁去你那里阿
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 惠州比你那强多了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果你家居 都用 塑料制品, 一定不用多少钱
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 没有塑料的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我这 开销 少, 虽然还是涨, 相对还是能够 挺 自在. 只要 能甘于 平淡, 就行
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 别 太多要求了.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还没回答我呢, 是否能帮我 试用一下 我的程序.
<blueghost> 谁能说说 诺基亚 的 meego 的前景如何
<blueghost> 现在 好像 改名 未 maemo 这个
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> maemo 改名 为 meego , 反过来了. 谁说说 它的前景
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 你那里能启动么？
<blueghost> 谁能说说 诺基亚 的 meego 的前景如何
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不就一发行版嘛，能怎么样
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: meego 是为了对抗 android 的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 我还想 在上面弄个 程序. 他是基于 qt. 合我心意
<blueghost> 你还没回答我的问题呢, 是否可以帮我试用一下我的程序
<alvin_rxg> 嘛
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐呢
<blueghost> 好吧, 你吃完先, 你还是学学人家  gebjgd , 还有人帮他弄吃的
<gebjgd> blueghost<< qt是跨平台的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) meego 是以 qt 为 界面. iphone 用 qt 好像还有 授权问题吧
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你自己编所有程序就是了
<blueghost> 什么所有程序?
<blueghost> 哦, 就是不发布, 自己编自己用
<blueghost> 自有更容易理解, 我还以为说 要自己编 全部 程序
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh: .. ..
<xiaoy> flh, hi
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://linuxsir.org/bbs/thread374503.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 有没有pacman使用sqlite的想法？ - LinuxSir.Org
<alvin_rxg> `df -h`
<alvin_rxg> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<alvin_rxg> /dev/loop0            245M   47M  198M  20% /var/lib/pacman
<blueghost> pacman是什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 我这里速度还好
<blueghost> 来个中文的好吗
<alvin_rxg> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_%28%E6%AD%A3%E9%AB%94%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<blueghost> 知道了, 不关我的事情
<blueghost> 我的不是 arch
<blueghost> arch 的特点是什么啊
<blueghost> 稳定??? 简单??? 漂亮???
<blueghost> 定制???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 它的特点是：没特点
<blueghost> ...
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 发行版而已。如果你乐意折腾，把每个发行版都玩一圈
<gebjgd> blueghost<< arch的特点就是。它是最好的
<blueghost> 我在看 arch 的介绍
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< qq邮箱的共享我下载都没有速度的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: qq 是聊天工具
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 是阿。有那么多人用它来共享mp4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 是阿。有那么多人用它来共享mp3
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 网速很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 打不开网页
<alvin_rxg> ？
<alvin_rxg> 这边ok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 国内的？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用google 看緩存
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 揪心网
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 怎么看缓存？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: s/看/的/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 揪心网
<alvin_rxg> 什么网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 开心网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< wuala不错
<alvin_rxg> ？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 类似dropbox
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< 就是不知道国内能不能用
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< blueghost http://www.wuala.com/referral/556CFB57B4B4AN343HGA
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 与 dropbox 有什么区别啊
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 1G不被墙阿
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你能保证 不会 步 dropbox 后尘???
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你看看
<gebjgd> blueghost<< https://www.wuala.com/robinking623/视频/ERA%20-%20ERA2?key=59WUedO2OwpL
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 能下载么
<blueghost> We're sorry. The server encountered an internal error. Please try again later.
<blueghost> 提示这个
<gebjgd> blueghost<< https://www.wuala.com/robinking623/视频/ERA%20-%20ERA2?key=59WUedO2OwpL
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 再来
<blueghost> 一样
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 我这里可以了
<blueghost> 我这里不行
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 不是吧
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你能注册么？
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 能注册就是没被墙
<blueghost> 不注册
<blueghost> 他同步还要 专业用户
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你自己同步就是了
<blueghost> 还是用 dropbox . 现在一直可以上
<blueghost> gebjgd:) git 太 爽了, 怎么 蛋疼 都可以恢复
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你那个 怎么同步的啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 能够象 dropbox 那样 互相自动更新的吗, 有点看不明白
<blueghost> 他的同步机制是怎么样的, 备份和版本那节 说可以恢复
<blueghost> 同步那 说 需要专业用户
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 备份和 版本 那里说的, 和同步有什么区别
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 东西直接覆盖不就行了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 是不是备份是自动的, 但要 恢复 到本机 就必需 手动的
<blueghost> 是 这样理解吗??
<blueghost> 就是 如果不是 专业用户 只能恢复以前的备份?
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 不知道
<blueghost> ..... 你推荐的, 不负责说的明白点吗
<blueghost> 如果 可以 自动互相 更新的, 倒无妨试一下
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我还是装一个看看
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果不好用, 我明天买个打蛋器, 去德国打你的蛋
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 我的蛋你打不动
 * Jagdwurst 表示支持
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 该死, 刚才没看, 备份和版本也需要专业用户啊
<blueghost> 我还能干什么
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 为什么你打字这么多空格?
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 像我在windows下打字一样
<blueghost> 只能保存文件到 那里, 要的时候 去下载 ???? 那 为什么 不用 box.net 啊
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 编程的人 都这 毛病
<blueghost> 空格隔开的哪些 词 都是重点的, 象这个 词 这样, 知道 我 主要指名 什么 了吗
<Jagdwurst> 看起来太累了
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 还有 将 主语 谓语分开
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 如果你跟着 我的思维 走, 就 不累 了
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:)
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 像听老头讲话，讲两字喘口气
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 打古文是不是每字一断? xD
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 不会啊, 如果 有下划线的, 可能我会加 下划线 上去呢
<blueghost> 让 一些词 分开, 可以让别人更好 知道 我想表达的是 什么意思
<blueghost> 习惯了, 不好意思
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd 表示 蛋 疼
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 呵呵, 你也学会了??
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 让小光帮你揉
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 口 恩
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 还没回答我的问题呢
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 是不是 象box.net 那样的, 要自己 下载文件. 如果 不是 专业用户 的话
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不能 同步, 只是方便了 上传, 通过 拖动 来上传文件, 获得文件时 必需要下载的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 为什么不直接使用 box.net 呢? 只为了 他没封??? box.net 也没封啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 只为了 他的加密功能??
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你不能 只负责推荐 不回答问题啊? 你推荐了, 就让我折腾啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 算了, 我还是注册一个了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 不好, 打你 蛋蛋
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 用我的推荐号码
<gebjgd> blueghost<< http://www.wuala.com/referral/556CFB57B4B4AN343HGA
<gebjgd> blueghost<< linux版的客户端做的不凑
<blueghost> 怎么做
<gebjgd> blueghost<< linux版的客户端做的不错
<blueghost> 先安装客户端 然后注册吗
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 对
<blueghost> 等等吧
<blueghost> http://www.eknife.ch/en 这个是什么
<blueghost> 更新源 很慢, 有几个源被封了, 一直在等待 报头
<gebjgd> blueghost<< box.net为什么还要电话号码？
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 不知道那个是什么
<blueghost> 不知道, 我很久没用他了, 有了 dropbox 就不用过那个了
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 考
<blueghost> 装了, 也注册了, 也填了你的邀请码了. 我的却 无缘无故地 退出了
<blueghost> 奶奶的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 抱抱, 我被 gebjgd 欺负了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 抱你儿子去
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gebjgd 说的那个 你装了 运行的 怎么样, 没错误吗
<alvin_rxg> 没
<blueghost> :~(
<alvin_rxg> 没装
<blueghost> ....
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 你就不睡觉呀
<blueghost> 我在弄东西呢
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 你怎么不上gtalk
<blueghost> 不上
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 考
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 那你用gmail
<blueghost> :)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< Jagdwurst zdf info
<blueghost> 除了 irc, 其它 im 我都不上. qq 也不上
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<< Jagdwurst 中国的
<gebjgd> blueghost<< 这么有性格
<blueghost> 主要是没那个兴趣了
<^k^>  05:06
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还在写报告中，这两天又不能睡觉了。我恨剩蛋节
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 什么报告？
<mausetot> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 小光怎么不写阿
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 星期二要做一个Rauschmessung的präsentation还要把Rauschmessung的实验报告写好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之后的毕业，升学都是那个老教授管的，不得不认真写
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且只有我一人，我们专业
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 后果是N个教授一起管我的实验，N个教授一起kritisieren我的präsentation
<leni> 看到präsentation，就想到上周自己那次说得乱七八糟
<leni> 演讲最讨厌了
<Jagdwurst> ……你终于说话了 :D
<leni> 看到演讲气不打一处来啊
<gebjgd> 好久没见到leni说话了
<leni> 每晚好像都是你们两个在聊
<leni> 有时候再加个alvin
<gebjgd> leni<< 是阿
<gebjgd> leni<< 你是第6个
<Jagdwurst> 怎么变成我们两个了…… 只是 gebjgd --
<gebjgd> leni<< 以前还有 pangyu fishoneyed
<Jagdwurst> 几本上除了 gebjgd 其他没人认识我
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 屁。小光不认识你阿？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小光和我住一起，不算
<leni> 没有6个那么多吧
<gebjgd> leni<< 你， Jagdwurst alvin_rxg pangyu fishoneyed 我
<leni> 问问你们，leni<< 是用什么命令打的？
<gebjgd> leni<< 至少6个
<gebjgd> leni<< xchat
<Jagdwurst> 那个<<符号搞的 gebjgd  像是个 Monad 一样的...
<leni> gebjgd<<试验
<leni> gebjgd，你这里上面这行高亮了吗？
<gebjgd> leni<< 当然
<leni> gebjgd<< 成功
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 忘说一个，还有 mausetot
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 你的机器人还好意思说
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 只是我把回答问题的概率调到10%了，否则有问必答
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 已经ignore了。看不到
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那我下次换个名字
<leni> mausetot<< hi
<leni> Jagdwurst<< 你的机器人没反应
<mausetot> leni: hi
<Jagdwurst> 网络慢了
<leni> Jagdwurst<< 刚看见
<leni> 我下线了，去睡了
<leni> 各位晚安啦
<Jagdwurst> gut8
<Jagdwurst> n8
<^k^>  05:26
<DangerCode> 晚安
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你对我的一个问题一直没回答我啊, 可以帮我试用一下我的程序吗
<alvin_rxg> 嘛
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 可以帮我试用一下我的程序吗
<blueghost> 我改进了一下我的程序, 暂时还没完工, 如果 差不多了, 可不可以帮我试用一下. 给个意见
<blueghost> 作为项目的 成员
<blueghost> 管试用的
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 当然 有兴趣 想 加入开发的, 那就最好了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怎么测试？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是 用一下. 我给你一个 wordpress 账户, 然后 往上面 发文章, 以及 图片什么的.
<alvin_rxg> »测试«？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是用一下我的软件
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果想加入项目开发的, 更好了.
<alvin_rxg> x_X  以后再说
<^k^>  05:43
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如果没兴趣开发的, 是否也可以帮忙 使用一下. 现在我还没完成现在改的东西. 到时是否可以帮忙使用
<alvin_rxg> ok ok
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有点罗嗦了
<blueghost> :)
<alvin_rxg> howto
<blueghost> 到时再说, 我先快点完成必要的修改
<blueghost> 谢了
<blueghost> 先谢了
<alvin_rxg> 什么时候啊……
<blueghost> 到时就跟你说了. 也没什么的. 只是想知道一下作为使用者 那方 的使用感觉. 有 什么需要改进的, 有什么更好的想法.
<blueghost> ....
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 如何在文档中加入页宽大小的横线？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 分割线
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 到时就跟你说了. 也没什么的. 只是想知道一下作为使用者 那方 的使用感觉. 有 什么需要改进的, 有什么更好的想法.
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<blueghost> 现在还没完工呢, 我先去忙了.
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<blueghost> :)
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 可以用 gpf之类的， 也可以用 \underline{\hspace{\textwidth}}
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没试过，想想应该可以
<blueghost> 你掉线之前 有句话 没说完你就下了, 我补上去
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 其它方法和驱动有关
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< gpf?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用啥工具画图
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 或者用\underline
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 像我这样 说了 三次 "下了" 还没下的, 有什么女人会喜欢
<alvin_rxg> 要钱的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 或者用什么驱动相关的方法
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 好了, 这下真的下了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 其它方法自己google
<blueghost> 886 各位
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 这个是underline
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 就是分割线那样的没有么？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哪样的分割线?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 就是标题下的分割
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 标题下的分割线？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那重定义\section, \subsection之类的，把分割线加上去
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 具体怎样的分割线可以自己画
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 所有的标题下
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 就是一页里面的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不确定理解了你的意思。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 难道你说的是页眉?
<^k^>  05:57
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 不是
<gebjgd> \hrule？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那个不是页宽的..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 额。。。继续google
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 看你的要求，你说页宽的，我想了一个那个
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 哪个？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 如果你觉得hrule适合的话
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst<< 我想吃包子
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦，hrule可以自己设置长度和宽度
<wzlxx> 有debian老手吗？
<chgtg> 怎么了？
<wzlxx> 这个怎么最小化安装？testing 哪里下载？
<chgtg> netinstall光盘
<chgtg> cdimage.debian.org
<wzlxx> 哪个？
<wzlxx> 上面都是stable的啊？
<chgtg> \rule[1ex]{xxcm}{0.5pt}<----页宽分割线
<wzlxx> Images for the "testing" release, both daily builds and known working snapshots, see the Debian-Installer page.？？？？？？？？？？
<chgtg> wzlxx: http://www.debian.org/dehttp://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/vel/debian-installer/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<chgtg> wzlxx: http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Debian-Installer
<wzlxx> 用哪个啊？呵呵
<chgtg> wzlxx: 你什么CPU就用什么
<chgtg> netinst CD images
<wzlxx> Linux tuX2 2.6.36-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 10 20:01:53 UTC 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx> 以前都是用i686的…
<chgtg> 双核以上用amd64
<wzlxx> INTEL的啊…
<wzlxx> 64位现在支持怎样？
<chgtg> 也可以用weekly snapshot的testing CD
<wzlxx> 看到了，有什么区别？
<chgtg> wzlxx: 看官方文档吧！
<wzlxx> 下面的更新？
<chgtg> ... ....
<wzlxx> geng4声，呵呵…
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 你蛋疼了
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 一夜没睡折腾debian testing?
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 汗，刚起…
<wzlxx> 换debian了…
<chgtg> wzlxx: 看下面的那个"Notes"
<wzlxx> 大家都是用的哪个？
<wzlxx> weekly snapshot每周更新，怎样不会有什么问题吧？
<wzlxx> gebjgd:  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU 用什么版本的系统？
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 你多少内存？
<wzlxx> 2G
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< i686
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< i386
<wzlxx> 没有I686的…debian
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< i386
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< i386
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< i386
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< i386
<wzlxx> o
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 动动脑子都知道是哪个
<wzlxx> 汗…
<wzlxx> 以后不用arch了，不折腾了…
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 昨晚喝了羊肉汤让我一夜没有睡好…汗…
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 手2次就好饿了
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 现在晕晕的…
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 手2次就好了
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 汗…没用…
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 手的不够
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 手到掉皮
<wzlxx> 哈哈…
<wzlxx> 我下的那个squeeze的，没有用weekly snapshot
<wzlxx> 反正一更新不都一样…
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 安装过程是傻瓜式的吗？俺就会用傻瓜式的…嘎嘎
<gebjgd> wzlxx<< 没用过debian
<fzfh> `h
<fzfh> `help
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-12
<ypsjd> 同志们，谁有flightgear-base-2.4.0.tar.bz2这个包
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请大神给小民指点迷津啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357140 买了无线路由，台式机WINXP端口连接到无线路由，笔记本UBUNTU和手机ANDROID是WIFI连接，UBUNTU下的AMULE用的没XP的Xtrme eMule习惯，想把文件传到台式机里共享，或者有好用的电驴版本也行，求 统计信息: 发表于 由 斯巴噶 — 2011-12-12 9:26
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 2011年windows下装gvim遇到alt+w(m-w)问题及ruby s:ruby_path问题解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357145 2011-12-12在win7上装上新版的gvim 7.3, 遇到2个问题： 1. 以前的alt+w快捷键我用nmap绑定是用来切换窗口的，打死也不能用，关键是绑定到其它的如alt+e都能用，后来才知道，新版的qq已经默认alt+w为语音输入！  ...
 * gfrog 擦，过来吐槽，kdialog这破玩意又犯病了。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 在桌面上右击时，菜单背景是灰色的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357153 在CCSM里面配置了启用“桌面立方体”，结果提示要禁用desktop wall，然后就禁用了。结果返回到桌面上的时候，发现在空白处右击的时候，弹出的右键菜单背景是灰白色的，而且打开主文件夹，背景也是白色的，而且所有的图标 ...
<savr> hi
<[ub]> savr, 好  ㍢ 
<savr> off topic question. Do you need a licence to sell on the street in China?
<Sagamore> Hello
<Sagamore> Anybody here
<Sagamore> ?
<[ub]> Sagamore, 好  ㍢ 
<savr> yes
<Sagamore> Anybody can help with some translations from Chinese?
<xiangfu> Sagamore, just post those text. :)
<Sagamore> its text written on old antiques
<Sagamore> I can post pictures if thats alright
<xiangfu> Sagamore, sure
<savr> xiangfu: would you know the answer to my question
<xiangfu> savr, what question?
<savr>  Do you need a licence to sell on the street in China?
<Sagamore> http://i.imgur.com/eBfH9.jpg
<Sagamore> its foldable
<gfrog> savr: maybe need GNU licsece. lol
<Sagamore> and it came with this: http://i.imgur.com/zdqf1.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> gplv3 BSD CC
<Sagamore> and it goes into this http://i.imgur.com/o60iT.jpg
<savr> I want to sell ubuntu on the street :P
 * gfrog 我擦，这图片太复杂了。。。
<savr> just wondering if the police will bother me
<Sagamore> if you can translate it i would appreciate it very much
<xiangfu_> savr, which city? what is the street name?
<savr> preferably in a busy street in shanghai
<Sagamore> xiang_ did you see the three images i posted?
<Sagamore> xiangfu_
<gfrog> savr: hi，r u a Chinese？ if so, you will be caught by 城管(Chengguan), if not, go ahead, just do what you like.
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, yes. wait one moment. that is not modern Chinese. :)
<savr> no I am not chinese
<Sagamore> no problem xiang_
<gfrog> savr: aha, then I think it's ok for you to sell them, but... you see, anything can happen in China. lol
<xiangfu_> savr, but you have to write down some Chinese. that your DVD is software. IT software. not any story or political
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 這些除了，， 某些特定 時間 地點 職稱 可以翻譯爲英語，， 有很多都需要 有 文學功底，， 精通 中西文化差異 才能翻譯。。的比較好
<Sagamore> xiangfu_ I am told its 18th century
<savr> I am thinking of selling ubuntu tshirts as well
<Sagamore> This is some kind of anthology
<Sagamore> all these pieces came together
<CyrusYzGTt> http://i.imgur.com/o60iT.jpg  <=== 直接這張圖的內容 我想看看，， 皇家的內功心法和養生功
<Sagamore> ok
<Sagamore> What does that mean CyrusYzGTt?
<gfrog> Sagamore: yes, it's in 18th century, 乾隆 is the Emperor of Qing dynasty from 1736-1795
<Sagamore> gfrog, that is the large emblem?
<Sagamore> 直接這張圖的內容 我想看看，，  google translates to "Directly to the content of this picture I want to see"
<Sagamore> I guess something is lost in translation there..
<Sagamore> gfrog is that the largest character there?
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, I got some idea. wait I have to translate them to English. :)
<Sagamore> ok , thank you
<gfrog> 好奇怪，为神马还有晋王羲之书这几个字
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, this book is about 'Calligraphy',
<Sagamore> Aha.
<Sagamore> Do you know who wrote it?
<CyrusYzGTt> 乾隆歲在壬申長至月  賜內廷供奉禮部右侍郎紀錄七次 (臣 )董邦達 http://i.imgur.com/zdqf1.jpg
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, totally 32 book.
<Sagamore> I dont have 32 books
<Sagamore> I only have this one.
<gfrog> cy
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ 乾隆歲在壬申長至月  賜內廷供奉禮部右侍郎紀錄七次 (臣 )董邦達 http://i.imgur.com/zdqf1.jpg
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 壬申長至月这是哪年？
<Sagamore> CyrusYzGTt what does thatt mean?
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, it's not one person. it like a correction. 135 people.
<Sagamore> ohh
<Sagamore> its signed by 135 different people ?
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 自己去查，，我也不清楚
<savr> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B0%8F%E8%B2%A9
<[ub]> savr ⇪ t: 小販 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<savr> is this accurate ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 供奉 <== 這個詞。。讓我想起 修真界。。 - -||
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, 135 different people, 300 Calligraphy Works,
<Sagamore> Oh wow
<Sagamore> its incredible
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, in those 32 books.
<forfun> adam8157： 你们平时的工作需要自己开发驱动程序吗？
<Sagamore> what about this one http://i.imgur.com/eBfH9.jpg
<Sagamore> ?
<savr> can I put a picture of myself there :P
<adam8157> forfun: 偶尔写个小模块
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, hmm... if this book is REAL. I mean not copy. that will be very ver expensive I think.
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌。。。 你肯定知道
<Sagamore> xiangfu_, It is not a copy I am sure its authentic
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ http://i.imgur.com/eBfH9.jpg ... this too long ,, and some words ,, I can not see clear
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不知道
<Sagamore> because its from my grandfather's collection and everything he has is real and incredible
<forfun> adam8157： 呵呵，啃了半天kernel的Makefile
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, there are three Veeeeery great Calligraphy Work in those 32 book. if your book have one them (one of those three) you will be rich man. :D
<gfrog> 我想我们正在看的图片不是英法联军抢走的，就是八国联军抢的。 我猜是英法联军，因为这东西应该是放在圆明园的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ these good thing ,,do not sold ..
<bao_> 愤青们今天喷点啥
<bao_> 历史？
<Sagamore> I have some more ancient antiques from china that my grandfather had acquired
<adam8157> forfun: kernel的makefile kconfig什么的麻烦的很呢
<bao_> Sagamore, will you speak chinese?
<Sagamore> I dont know chinese bao_
<gfrog> bao_: seems he's not Chinese.
<Sagamore> I also have this plate
<Sagamore> http://i.imgur.com/boAsK.jpg
<Sagamore> Can you tell me what it reads?
 * gfrog 啧啧，飘走啦，我对文物无爱。
<Sagamore> this is the backside: http://i.imgur.com/tGdJk.jpg
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, in the Chinese Wiki, it said the original books been missing. :) so if this one is REAL. wow.
<Sagamore> here is a closeup on the text: http://i.imgur.com/sU9Lj.jpg
<Sagamore> xiangfu_ what is this called?
<forfun> adam8157： 对照Documentation/kbuild/makefiles.txt着一起看，能看看大概的框架
<Sagamore> the books
<Sagamore> do they have a name?
<Sagamore> can you send me a link to the wiki?
<CyrusYzGTt> ... Sagamore ... do not take those back China,,
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, "御刻三希堂石渠宝笈法帖"
<bao_> chinese only, no english no korean no mars language
<Sagamore> CyrusYzGTt why not?
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, http://baike.baidu.com/view/3028300.htm
<[ub]> xiangfu_ ⇪ ti: 御刻三希堂石渠宝笈法帖_百度百科
<bao_> this is the significance of this channel with cn subfix
<Sagamore> bao_ I came here for assistance with chinese translation
<bao_> but it's linux channel not to social
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ 額。。 buz.. it not good time.. and if U r USA,, maybe you want sold .. maybe you only must cheao sold
<Sagamore> I know its not exactly gentoo related
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ 額。。 buz.. it not good time.. and if U r USA,, maybe you want sold .. maybe you only must cheap sold
<Sagamore> Im not in the USA
<bao_> unless you can relate your antique to linux, right now
<Sagamore> I never thought about selling it.
<Sagamore> bao_, sorry
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, bao_ relax :)
<xiangfu_> bao_, relax. that is good. that Linux people can help others. :D
<bao_> isn't this what we do in freenode
<CyrusYzGTt> 大明嘉靖年製http://i.imgur.com/sU9Lj.jpg
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得这个不太靠谱呢。。。
<Sagamore> CyrusYzGTt meaning?
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 为神马没写具体年份，只写个嘉靖
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 翻譯吧，， 比較簡單
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ ask gfrog
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。。 打死你算了
<Sagamore> Jiajing year?
<Sagamore> erdo period?
<bao_> why are we all talking about the fucking antique now
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 額。。 可能類似 明 的 永樂大典 也是只有 年號的
<bao_> what the fuck
<Sagamore> Edo period*
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不像，我才丫是仿制品。
<CyrusYzGTt> Sagamore§ Ming dynasty..  lost/last king..
<gfrog> Sagamore: hey man, Edo period is a period of Japanese, not Chinese.
<bao_> why do we chinks have to be exceptional to talk about things not a bit related to channel topic
<bao_> why
<Sagamore> sorry gfrog, my mistake
<gfrog> Sagamore: you'd better not talk about Japanese in this channel.
<Sagamore> no problem
<Sagamore> What does the plate says on the front face?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道 是不是 景泰藍的工藝製作的，， 想摸摸。。
<xiangfu_> Sagamore, it's just said: 'made at JiaoQing Year (Ming dynasty)'
<gfrog> Sagamore: I'm not sure, I'm not familiar with historay, lol
<xiangfu_> s/JiaoQing/JiaQing
<bao_> jiaoqing?
<Sagamore> I see
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt 景泰蓝是铜器。。。
<bao_> ming die nasty?
<bao_> take this elsewhere
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 可是 可以上 鈾 改變 顏色的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 后面都起皮儿了，能是铜的嘛。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟请教支持Hard-Float有什么好处？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357157 arm版的ubuntu12.04有一个版本不支持Hard-Float，还有一个是支持Hard-Float的，请问下大侠们支持Hard-Float有什么好处？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghd1985 — 2011-12-12 11:25
<bao_> 我看看是啥玩意
<bao_> 你们都是砖家
<gfrog> Sagamore: you can read this first https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ming_Dynasty lol
<bao_> Sagamore,  听说他们加速锈话都是撒泡尿上去的
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 都說 用了 工藝了，， 以當時的 皇家的需求 肯定有不同的嘗試的
<gfrog> Sagamore: and this one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiajing_Emperor
<wallee> 在说什么
<bao_> and this one, /close
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 在木头上用景泰蓝工艺？ oops，好想法。
<CyrusYzGTt> wallee§ .. 歷史。。
<Sagamore> Can you give me the reference again to the first item i showed you ? the books?
<wallee> 历史阿
<wallee> 不懂
<bao_> 我们在讨论怎么做假文物
<bao_> 然后冒充明朝彩瓷
<wallee> bao_: 埋地里三年，挖出来不就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。 不過，，我也是 瞎猜的
<gfrog> 第一本书我不好做评价，那个盘子我觉得够假
<bao_> 还要淋尿的
<Kandu> Sagamore: the two small word is 弼 輔, and the biggest is 聖
<Sagamore> Kandu what do they represent?
<gfrog> Kandu: 原来左边是弼，俺没看出来
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 那是 什麼字體？  篆體 小篆 大篆？？
<bao_> 这什么垃圾频道，每天说些无关紧要的话题
<bao_> 根本不是讨论linux了
<CyrusYzGTt> bao_§ 歡迎 來到 #cn 頻道
<bao_> 还不如另建个频道，专门讨论中文linux
<CyrusYzGTt> bao_§ 昨天說了，， 今天木有關於 linux的話題，，就暫時不說，， 你可以說的
<bao_> 这个就当闲聊的好了
<bao_> 不是说不说的问题
<Sagamore> I also have this painting: http://i.imgur.com/8Mspk.jpg
 * gfrog 两爪的龙是哪个等级用来着？
<bao_> 是这个频道存在的意义
<Sagamore> and on the backside of it there is this text: http://i.imgur.com/gjBy3.jpg
<bao_> 你们有其他话题可以私聊
<bao_> 没人不让
<bao_> 你们聊那么多题外话，新来的就觉得进错房间了
<Terry> 大家好，谁知道如何来确定eth0或者eth2在哪个物理槽位。
<ScarletWolf> bao_: 这里大多时间都在闲聊
<Terry> 我只能远程登录，不在设备旁边。
<bao_> ScarletWolf, 那大多数人用windows呢，你怎么用linux?
<bao_> 这个频道该整理一下
<CyrusYzGTt> Terry§ 第一個被識別的通常是 第一個 安裝使用的。 eth0
<Terry> CyrusYzGTt, 啊，这个我也不知道哪个是第一个被识别的，我这里有3块网卡。您知道有没有类似的命令能搞定。
<CyrusYzGTt> Terry§ .. 額，， 不太 清楚，， 你可以用 lspci -vvv
<Terry> CyrusYzGTt, 好的，谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> Terry§ 或者 還有一個是 檢測 bios和主板信息的命令，，我忘記了。。
<Terry> CyrusYzGTt, 我记得也有一个好像是decode什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> Terry§ ,, 不清楚，， 你問別人，，，
<Terry> CyrusYzGTt, 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> Terry§ 嗯，， 還有，， 剛剛升級 關鍵 套件了，， 要重啓了，，
<adam8157_away> adam8157: 测试
<jyfl987> gfrog: 好像只有四爪和五爪的使用区分吧 四爪以下 随便用了
<lubcat> hi
<[ub]> lubcat, 好  ㍤ 
<Kandu> gfrog: 小篆有點難認
<Kandu> gfrog: 貌似是四爪的
<Kandu> Sagamore: 弼 and 輔 is the people who assist their king/master, and 聖 is saint/emperor/king/deity/..
<roylez> adam8157: ????
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<Terry> joseph_, hello
<joseph_> hello
<joseph_> Terry, hello
<[ub]> joseph_, 好  ㍤ 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://www.36kr.com/p/67240.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 前Google员工推出个人健身应用GAIN Fitness，获65万美元种子投资【视频】 | 36氪
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 http://i.imgur.com/u1cxQ.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> roylez: WFH中
<roylez> adam8157: 你骗我，那google的ipv6 dns呢？
<adam8157> one sec
<adam8157> roylez: 2001:4860:4860::8888
<adam8157> 2001:4860:4860::8844
<roylez> adam8157: 那dig应该返回的是ipv
<roylez> adam8157: 那dig应该返回的是ipv6的地址了？
<adam8157> dig6
<roylez> adam8157: dig6在哪个包里面？
<roylez> adam8157: dig -6？
<adam8157> roylez: 可能只要dig就行吧...我还真没试过dig
<roylez> adam8157: dig -6返回的还是ipv4的地址啊
<adam8157> roylez: tunnel开了?
<roylez> adam8157: miredo？开了
<adam8157> roylez: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Using Google Public DNSUsing Google Public DNS - Google Public DNS - Google Code
<roylez> adam8157: ipv6.google.com可以上
<adam8157> roylez: 那个貌似用V4的dns也行啊
<adam8157> roylez: 记得会优先用4A记录的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 那我就得删掉所有的v4 dns了？
<adam8157> roylez: 不用, 我是说dns server那端
<adam8157> 我叉叉
<roylez> adam8157: 那我怎么优先用AAAA呢？
<adam8157> checking
<roylez> dig @2001:4860:4860::8888 ipv6.google.com AAAA
<roylez> ipv6.l.google.com.      113     IN      AAAA    2001:4860:8005::93
<adam8157> roylez: 这个有意思 http://code.google.com/p/pwx-dns-proxy/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: pwx-dns-proxy - A DNS Proxy Server based on Python Twisted Framework, with almost all DNS request types enabled. - Google Project Hosting
<roylez> adam8157: 到底行不行啊
<roylez> adam8157: dig google.com还是返回的v4地址
<adam8157> roylez: 忘了...
<roylez> adam8157: ...............
<roylez> adam8157: 从v6的dns，返回v4的地址
<jyfl987> 国内有什么民用的网络有 ipv6地址提供么
<adam8157> roylez: http://blog.csdn.net/wangjingfei/article/details/5396845
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: 使用IPv6 DNS解析IPv6域名（不必修改hosts文件） - Be the best myself - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那有 ipv6接入？
<adam8157> jyfl987: mirdeo, 一种tunnel
<adam8157> roylez: http://rabbit52.com/2011/ubuntu/ubuntu-ipv6
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Ubuntu用IPV6，你的那些服务不再抽风 | Super Rabbit
<CyrusYzGTt> 一勺 我想問問 一勺  是多少 毫升???
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要ipv6接入 是指我自己有ipv6地址
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧, 是这个, google自己家的貌似优先v4
<adam8157> jyfl987: v6不允许nat的(虽然可以曲线救国) 都有v6地址分配的
<roylez> adam8157: 这个也返回v4
<jyfl987> adam8157: ? 就是说那个tunnel是拨号的？
<adam8157> roylez: 肿么可能...我试试
<roylez> adam8157: 难道是我的dnsmasq作怪？...
<roylez> adam8157: 没戏呢
<adam8157> roylez: 我记得成功过的...
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac269380/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 两个咏春妹子的真打实斗 - AcFun.tv
<[ub]> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 安装成功后，第二天启动出错，wubi安装也是这样，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357164 安装成功后，第二天启动出错，单独划出一个分区，尝试wubi安装也是这样，为什么？ pointer to bit loadval table invalid 统计信息: 发表于 由 dreamflier — 2011-12-12 12:55
<metbsd> 最近好多笔记本卖出来都是预装linux linpus系统的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个 miredo启动以后那个 ipv6地址是从哪里来的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 默认有几个服务器的
<metbsd>  Linpus Linux BE
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也就是 那边分配给你的地址了？ 那他们同一个网络下的ip 之间能够互访么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ipv6原则上没有内网. 都可以互访
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原则上 额 你也搞个 ipv6地址 我们互访看看
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 有走 ipv6的ssh么
<adam8157> jyfl987: ssh是应用层哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 试试拉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 快点哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62/32
<adam8157> jyfl987: ping6就知道了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 卡住了 似乎不行
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不要最后的/32
<roylez> adam8157: 破蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里dig还是默认给v4啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我去掉的 直接卡在那 没动静 莫非是防火墙设置问题？？
<jyfl987> PING 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62(2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62) 56 data bytes
<roylez> adam8157: 可以强制让dig返回AAAA，不过firefox不行啊。难不成要我firefox想办法disable ipv4？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ping试试 可能他们服务器有防火墙
<roylez> jyfl987:
<roylez> roylez@stalker> ping6 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62                                                                                           ~ 13:04:42
<roylez> PING 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62(2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62) 56 data bytes
<roylez> 64 bytes from 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=419 ms
<roylez> 64 bytes from 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=63.1 ms
<lubcat> .....
<roylez> 64 bytes from 2001:0:53aa:64c:2444:29e3:848b:8d62: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=62.9 ms
<adam8157> roylez: man resolv.conf   /inet6
<roylez> adam8157: 我有这行 options inet6
<roylez> adam8157: 还是不行的
<adam8157> roylez: ...那就不晓得了...
<jyfl987> 擦 我的还是不能ping
<roylez> adam8157: 你 dig google.com 给我看看？
<jyfl987> adam8157:  http://www.ipv6home.cn/html/62/t-25662.html  你看这 几个大的isp都有ipv6段了
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 中国IPv6主干地址分配情况 - IPv6资源 - IPv6之家 - IPv6 | IPv6论坛 | IPv6资源 | IPv6安装 | IPv6 BT下载 | 下一代互联网爱好者的天堂 | 中国最大的IPv6资源论坛 - Powered by SupeSite
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何他们都是 2001: 开头呢
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请教下 Linux 下 dd 命令的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357166 请教一个问题，我有一个10M的空文件，我用 sudo dd if='/源文件' of='/目标10M文件' bs=1M count=1 命令往 10M 文件里面写入 1M 内容后，发现那个文件大小也变成了 1M ，我想请问下如何保持目标文件还是10M，也就是新写入的1M内容只替换10M ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: roylez 我先忙, 再说
<jyfl987> adam8157: 居然拍屁股走人了 可恶
<roylez> adam8157: 又遁
<jyfl987> roylez: 我最讨厌 忙遁 了
<roylez> jyfl987: 我的问题只剩下为什么dns不默认返回AAAA了
<namoamitabuddha> 请教ubuntu中启动了哪些省电措施?
<cfy> 各种无聊。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 除了调整cpufreq
<cfy> 下午还要修电器考试。。。
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 1. echo 5 > /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 2. echo 40 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 3. echo 10 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio
<roylez> cfy: 东西做好没？
<cfy> roylez: 不是你做了么？
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 4. echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 5. echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor  :D
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 6. echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<jamg> 为什么xchat进不了聊天室
<lubcat> jamg: 昨天有人问过。
<lubcat> 不是你吧
<jamg> 不是，昨天没上
<lubcat> 现在网页？
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 xchat的 飄過
<jamg> emp
<jamg> 想用用xchat
<lubcat> 有啥区别
<jamg> 想知道为什么用不了
<cfy> xiang_: roylez: adam8157: 会shellsort么？
<adam8157> cfy: 东西做好没
<roylez> cfy: nope.
<cfy> adam8157: 没。。。。
<cfy> 假的吧
<lubcat> jamg:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9C%A8xChat%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<[ub]> lubcat ⇪ t: IRC在xChat中的设置说明 - Ubuntu中文
<roylez> cfy: 我这周已经踢过你了
<lubcat> 这么长  都不换行
<cfy> roylez: adam8157: T_T
<jamg> 谢谢了，试试看
<lubcat> ;-)
<jyfl987> adam8157: teredo有国内的server么 提供个
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 有人用过kdevelop吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357167 最近用kdevelop4来写c++，感觉不错，补全很强大，还可以用vi的编辑模式，但是就是没有automake，据说以前的版本是有automake的，但是现在没了，不知道是否有automake的插件可用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2011-12-12 13:22
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: laptop_mode是啥?
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, laptop_mode 笔记本模式。
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: 和laptop_mode_tools无关的?
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 没用过，不知道。
<roylez> adam8157: 我大概找到了
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: powersave和ondemand比?
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: dirty_ratio是啥
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 上网搜。
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: link_power_management_policy我没
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 什么电脑?
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: samsung
<MeaCulpa> .
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 内核版本是多少？
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 没有就算了。
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: 3.1.0
<xiangfu_> 没有就算了。
<xiangfu_> 我的是 2.6.38 ，也放新内核换名字。或位置了。
<namoamitabuddha> 那些参数我先不去调, 我看下, 可能laptop-mode-tools会改写
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看了 教育网那个 塞尔网络是可以面向个人提供接入的
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: 看见laptop-mode-tools有相关条件选项, 但是条件方式好奇怪
<metbsd> 想买游戏本，推荐一下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那本书，拿到了么
 * jyfl987 用了微软提供的 teredo服务器 终于可以ipv6了 tricky
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那本书，翻到98页，没中国...
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode 数值非0有差别么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ???
<namoamitabuddha> 还有如何调整默认lcd亮度?
<namoamitabuddha> /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
<namoamitabuddha> 无效的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有魔都和帝都
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 亮度取决于你是什么显卡。
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 我只知道nvidia 的。nvclock -S 15 ~ 100 可以调。其它的不知道。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这本书不错，比计算机导论耐看
<namoamitabuddha> xiangfu_: i915, $(cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness) == 1
<xiangfu_> namoamitabuddha, 不知道。嗯。你到/sys里找找吧。:) good luck.
<roylez> adam8157: 你刚刚那个dns，能再给我一下吗？
<lubcat> 果然 掉线了
<roylez> lubcat: 重启的
<lubcat> 网络不畅
<adam8157> 2001:4860:4860::8888
<adam8157> 2001:4860:4860::8844
<lubcat> 刚才已经断开
<adam8157> http://blog.csdn.net/wangjingfei/article/details/5396845
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: 使用IPv6 DNS解析IPv6域名（不必修改hosts文件） - Be the best myself - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<roylez> adam8157: 这个不返回aaaa啦
<roylez> adam8157: google.com has no AAAA record
<adam8157> roylez: ? ....   www.google.com pls
<roylez> adam8157: 不对
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: afk
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.bestwei.com/2011/%E5%8E%9F%E7%94%9Fipv6%E7%9A%84%E5%8F%AF%E7%94%A8dns%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8%E6%94%AF%E6%8C%81aaaa%E8%AE%B0%E5%BD%95%E6%9F%A5%E8%AF%A2.html
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: 原生IPv6的可用DNS服务器列表(支持AAAA记录查询) « Java自由人-执着专注于设计…
<jyfl987> adam8157: roylez  我准备去买个 ipv6 only的 vps 拿来娱乐用
<roylez> jyfl987: google搜索轮子神毫无压力。twitter没有AAAA记录，无法访问
<jyfl987> roylez: 不是 是用ipv6 only来限制访客 做一些小圈子的应用
<shuaiming> postfix  邮件系统  怎么架设
<fivesheep> 看文档就可以了
<fivesheep> 不太复杂
<fivesheep> 看你想整合些什么功能 主要是
<jyfl987> 不过不知道美国vps 哪个地方的 国内访问速度比较快
<shuaiming> 群发功能
<xiangfu_> 这个代码会有问题吗？http://dpaste.com/672222/
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • thinkpad x110e,安装ubuntu10.04,10.10失败，只能安装11.10，怎么回事？求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357173 由于喜欢gnome2，以及其操作方式， 所以想安装安装ubuntu10.04,10.10 ,无奈总是失败，要么是复制文件阶段特慢(停留12小时以上)， 要么忽然屏幕只剩下背景桌面， 但是安装11.10可以成功，试过好多次都可以 ...
<may1i> jyfl987: hongkong ipv6 veryfast
<roylez> jyfl987: facebook也毫无压力。twitter悲催
<adam8157> jyfl987: 建议买东海岸的 掉包少
<supercatexpert> OpenVZ的VPS性能太……了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最近Facebook貌似NB可
<ypsjd> 上facebook需要代理，麻烦
<jyfl987> may1i: hongkong的可不便宜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哪些城市属于东海岸呢 我看到经常有人卖 堪萨斯的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 建IDC的大多是内陆荒芜的地方，但是链路还不错的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我就想知道 那些选机房的 具体选哪些城市的快一点
<MeaCulpa> 可能西海岸我国访问会快一些，但有墙在，都被缩小了
<jyfl987> 到底哪些城市在东海岸 哪些在西海岸
<lubcat> new your   washington   east
<jyfl987> 那 堪萨斯算东海岸？？
<jyfl987> burst 那个的机房在哪里？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<LOL_> test
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫人呢
<[ub]> LOL_, ....  ㍧ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忙忘了，走吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱们宽带每月报销额度是多少啊
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 终端问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357176 我是ROOT 用户登录的 可是打开终端，，还要执行 sudo -i 才可以执行可执行命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 tig110 — 2011-12-12 15:15
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哪個 下劃綫 又來了，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 见过200的，貌似都给报了
<gfrog> adam8157: 别太离谱就行
<adam8157> gfrog: wow....
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不错
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... 嗯嗯， XD
<gfrog> adam8157: 办8M的足够了
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ 你要冒充我 ，，無所謂，， 但是 能不能發點 AV的，， 知道你是BOT了，，
<gfrog> adam8157: 200块，才30刀，这在米帝那里已经很便宜了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 不忙呢今天?
<zC> 谁做过视频处理？
<gfrog> adam8157: 忙不起来，周末综合症，你懂得。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 虽然一堆事情压在脑袋上
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你周末在家躺着？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 上周末宅了一天半，罪过
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ 給點 新意。。 知道了，， 能不能發 AV 信息的，，
<LOL_> 今天天气好好啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我也宅着  不过在家做了个paste原型
<CyrusYzGTt> 追蹤 218.12.32.59
<jyfl987> 在 sinaapp上架着
<CyrusYzGTt> 追蹤 218.12.32.59 河北省石家庄市 联通...
<jyfl987> 这周试试做个 inode 的原型放上去， 看看配合 fuse能不能用起来
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啧啧
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我也有拖延症 但搞了个todo app 来督促自己
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<gfrog> jyfl987: 平时周末出去骑车的，冬天了天冷，没出去，结果周末就荒废了。
<LOL_> ...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 帝都这个空气 你出去骑车 额  你抽烟么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哎呀，当然不在市区骑啦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_bs: 此情可待成追忆，只是当时已惘然！
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那一天就没了 一天的时间 最大的花费在  出市区/进市区
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有 OP的話，，把這個煩人的下劃綫 幹掉
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你就那么讨厌它？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 骑车，又不是公交，1小时就出城了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 冒充我，，無所謂， 就是不要給我發信息
<lubcat> 刷机好
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<lubcat> 刷机归来
<LOL_> ...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你就是承认在市区骑车了嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 幫我
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那点时间不算的，而且我是往外骑，越往外空气越好的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 干啥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 幫我把 CyrusYzGTt_ 下劃綫 都 屏蔽了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 幫我把 CyrusYzGTt_!* 下劃綫 都 屏蔽了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: why
 * jyfl987 不抽烟的人最后死于肺癌 有点冤枉阿
<lubcat> 哪个死了？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 很煩，， 整天給我發同一個信息
<CyrusYzGTt__> CyrusYzGTt: 是么
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt__§ ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt__: 明年就2012了，担心那么多干嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  看着。。
<CyrusYzGTt__> gfrog: 既然这样 你把存款都给我吧 反正都2012了 还要存款干嘛 不如现在就分了 花了
<lubcat> 支持！
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt__: 凭啥给你。。。
<CyrusYzGTt__> gfrog: 反正都2012了 还分什么你我
<adam8157> AireadFan: ping
<lubcat> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好吧，， 我感覺 2012是 所有生物的 天賦能力 甦醒的 日子
<AireadFan> adam8157, pong
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt 刚觉醒就挂了 不觉得有点快么
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。 你怎麼木有 封印，，下劃綫。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt__: 因为你有__，你是马甲！
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ ，， 這是 生機
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt 你给我后头加了啥？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt__: ...
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu/linux下有没有win7这种虚拟ap的功能 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357177 如图： 一个无线网卡连接外网，再虚拟一个网络。再把链接外网的网络共享给虚拟网络。这样移动设备就可以搜索到并连接上网了 一个无线就做到了，没有本地连接，没有另外的连接 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 聲明： 木有MJ。。 所有的冒充者，，，都要替我抵擋 災難 兇厄
<lubcat> 分身都是用来挂的
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ .. 就是 符號唄，， xchat可以自定義的
<lubcat> 这扭曲的符号（。。)
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，， 看來我可以活過 2012了，， 有 起碼 兩個 冒充的
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt  你不试试等A梦诞生？
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ 啥意思？？
<lubcat> 哆啦A梦 22世纪就出来了
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ .. 好吧，， 還不如做成 女性人形的。。 這樣更好點
<LOL_> adam8157: ping指令是什么意思
<lubcat> CYrusYzGTt 有女性形的 她妹就是
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ .. 我要的是 人類形態的，， 不是 葫蘆。。
<adam8157> LOL_: 没啥指令
<MeaCulpa> 主教死于睾丸癌才冤呢
<LOL_> adam8157: freenode给我发了个PING
<LOL_> adam8157: 我怎么回复它，pong?
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt  robot gf 不清楚是哪个世纪的产品。 还需耐心等待
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实去把个菲律宾妹子也不错，身材好，English-Speaking, 做家务说不定也不赖
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ .. 呃。。
<lubcat> 注意 不要挂了哦 ~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 有 性愛人偶麼。。
<lubcat> ......
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_bs: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ .. 額，，你有思想麼？？
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 它只是个bot
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ ..有 思想，，就不會整天重複你自己是什麼生物的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我想讓這個很煩的bot產生 靈智
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: bot当然没思想，有思想的Bot就不是bot了
<CyrusYzGTt__> MeaCulpa: 主教反正又不用睾丸 怕什么
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ 道生一，一生二，二生三，三生萬物
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. BOT只是載體，，意識，就是重要的，，有靈魂就基本稱爲 生命體了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ 記住，你們從其他生命體的產品產物衍生的生命體都要去 第五維 空間的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你看人工智能看多了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 誰讓 這個下劃綫這麼煩，，我也要說說，， 不然 末日又被我提前的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ??
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 末日确定了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是 2012就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是 2012,  就是了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 由谁来发动，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 魔耶
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: who is 魔耶
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 天機不可泄漏
<CyrusYzGTt__> CyrusYzGTt: 我也
<lubcat> who am i
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt__: ...
<CryusYzGTt> LOL_:
<CyrusYzGTt> CryusYzGTt§ ...
 * CryusYzGTt 叫你用长nick
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: 忍者猫？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你想跟誰說話，，要看清楚，，
<CryusYzGTt> LOL_: enen ninjacat
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我当然看清楚了
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，， 我可以告訴你比，， 你在跟 jyf這個天才說話，。。
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: freenode给我发了个PING,我怎么办？
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: yunfan?
<CryusYzGTt> LOL_: 客户端会自动pong 如果不规定的时间内不返回pong 照协议来说 会被 disconnect
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: 如果我想发pong呢？pong后面有参数没
<CryusYzGTt> LOL_: rfc上好像要求你返回ping附带的消息 不过我实验过 随便加什么都可以
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: 哦
 * CyrusYzGTt 去做飯了，，我會做飯了，，就是不會煮菜。。
 * CryusYzGTt 做饭还不简单 额
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_bs: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 这个带bs的是你的bot？
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 怎么安装sugar desktop http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357179 Am1660的默认系统式Ubuntu,我进去它的界面，可以返回gnome界面，然后点gnome桌面上的sugar desktop就返回那个界面了，这个我觉的很美观，不知道怎么安装，我目前是10.10的系统，装了unity,怎么设定安装sugar desktop 统计信息: 发表于 由 pepenm — 2011-12-12 15:55
<CryusYzGTt> ScarletWolf: en
<LOL_> ScarletWolf: 请问如何将一个字符型指针指向的那个地址里的字符和指定字符做比较？
<eexp> 读出来就是 c=*p;
<LOL_> eexp: 字符串也是这样吗？
<MeaCulpa> CryusYzGTt: 没用上，就弄死了，亏
<eexp> 字符串，本来就有比较的。strcmp
<LOL_> 哦
<LOL_> irc协议里的换行符是\n还是\r\n?
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不是，， 是冒充的。。
<CryusYzGTt> eexp: 命令行下的进度条是怎么造出来的
<mao> gnome3 能不能用compiz
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_bs: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好煩，，，
<LOL_> iGlofe: ...
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 麼事？？
<LOL_> iGlofe: 你改名干吗
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 那個bot太煩了，， 就用我 第二本尊了
<iGlofe> LOL_§ /本來我想 2012年後用的
<LOL_> iGlofe: ...2012后还有你吗
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 有，， 不過 到時不是我，也是我來的，， 不過那個我將是木有 感情的
<LOL_> iGlofe: bot?
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 不是，， 是 太上無情 之道
<LOL_> iGlofe: 你看神墓看多了吧
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 什麼 是 神墓？？
<LOL_> iGlofe: 还太上无情道 lol
<LOL_> iGlofe: 那么垃圾的小说你没看过？
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 好吧，， 主要是 避免 冒充臨時用的 nick
<iGlofe> LOL_§ .. 額，，我只看 全部免費， 還有內容全部免費的小說，，
<LOL_> iGlofe: 神墓当然是免费的，要不我才不看呢
<snugglecat> LOL_, if (*c == 'a')
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯，我比较的是字符串
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 哦，， 那就 排期到 2015再看
<LOL_> snugglecat: 两个指针指向的字符串比较
<snugglecat> strcmp (a, b);
<LOL_> iGlofe: 2015...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<iGlofe> LOL_§ 啥事？？
<LOL_> iGlofe: 诅咒你被bot搞死>>>>>>
<iGlofe> LOL_§ ...
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你真的要自个分析语法啊
<mao> 有一个建立系统快照的脚本，是计算文件的md5sum存在只读介质。这样的目的是不是为了检查文件是不是被修改过？
<LOL_> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好吧， 随你
<LOL_> snugglecat: :)
<LOL_> ...
<iGlofe> 唉～～ 安靜多了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • fcitx使用问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357187 fcitx不知怎么不会自动启动了，ctrl space打不开，必须手动打开fcitx，每次手动打开firefox还总要崩溃一下，这是怎么了？之前一段时间用用挺好的呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangdoud — 2011-12-12 16:36
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt_bs: .. ..
<LOL_> 大的
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问在bash里如何做简单的数学计算？ 比如计算 12800 除以 0.45。
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: print $((12280/0.45))
<MeaCulpa> 不知道这些shell里面控制精度的变量是哪个
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 浮點能行?
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: 谢谢。原来是我少加了一对括号。 :)
<iGlofe> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ im a human
<iGlofe> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ im a human
<iGlofe> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ im a human
<iGlofe> CyrusYzGTt_bs§ im a human
<iGlofe> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<[ub]> iGlofe: .. ..
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: 我这里执行不了啊
<LOL_> iGlofe: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: 不知道，我是zsh
<MeaCulpa> 要不就 calc()  { awk "BEGIN{ print $* }" ; } 吧
<caoxiaomin> 这里全是国外友人吗
<LOL_> caoxiaomin: yep
<caoxiaomin> 你们都用的是什么LINUX
<twn39> Ubuntu
<iGlofe> ..
<Kandu> CryusYzGTt: fuse 做接口，存取 sina storage?
<LOL_> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 外国友人....
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> test
<Ml_hoo> °³ÊǹúÄÚÉÆÈË
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，我这次在长滩游泳的时候捡到个Ray-Ban...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ??? Ray-ban？ demonsbane 我就知道
<MeaCulpa> 窄版，应该是哪个白人妹子游泳的时候掉的
<MeaCulpa> 不过捡到的地方水已经很深了，估计2.5 - 3m, 已经是无人游泳的地方了
<MeaCulpa> 可能是做帆船的人掉的
<MeaCulpa> 我怕是海胆，观察了很久才动手的
<MeaCulpa> 而且那时候我没有游泳眼镜，海底裸视的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么东西啊？
<MeaCulpa> 那里水干净，裸视比游泳池的明矾水舒服
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 太阳镜咯
<MeaCulpa> 2.3m 左右，我伸手摸不到海面，还差一个手臂
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可以是某人忘在海滩上，被卷下去的。。。
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠你还活着呢
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不可能，那里浪不大的，卷下去不会那么远，也有可能是游泳圈妹子掉的
<jiero> roylez: 不准踢我
<roylez> adam8157: 出来，给我踹了 jiero
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我上次游那个深度，遇到3条海蛇，吓得吞了一口海水
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<palomino|working> O_O , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 海蛇。。。 , MeaCulpa
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你很厉害。。。能分辨出来
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不过海蛇只在珊瑚礁，游泳的地方没珊瑚，不会有的
<roylez> palomino|working: 你又working老
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 端详了半天，就怕是海胆啊，手头没工具，蛰一下就倒霉了
<palomino|working> 为了养家糊口不得不working阿 , roylez
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那天前一天还死了个上海人
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。。。那天我的拖鞋被海胆刺穿了。
<palomino|working> ..........
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。你不是上海人了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...我是...我没死...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你别和孔子一样，分不清充分和必要条件啊...
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实我记忆力很差，早就忘记了你是不是上海人了，只是想要问问。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 高兴你没死 :D
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你高兴的太早了，早70年
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL__> 大的
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt_bs: who are you ??
<iGlofe> 真安靜，， 改 nick是明智的選擇
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。去破坏点基因延缓衰老吧
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 有人wine过superpower2这款游戏吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357194 我在windows环境下安装，把安装目录复制到ubuntu里面。wine执行，可以进入游戏，但是但是总是报连不上服务器，单人游戏也是这样。 在winehq的网站里参考别人的设置，也不行，估计还是缺少dll吧。有谁成功过？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiub ...
<LOL__> dd
<LOL__> ddd
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL__> yooooooooooooooooo
<LOL__> ....
<LOL__> ddd
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Terry111> everyone online?
<CyrusYzGTt_hh> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL__> ...
<LOL__> today is Mon
<LOL__> dfsadf
<LOL__> hasldf
<LOL__> test
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt_hh: gone
<LOL__> df
<LOL__> d
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: 了解
<CyrusYzGTt_hh> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL__> d
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 会Tomcat的好心朋友进来帮帮忙吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357197 系统: Ubuntu Server 10.04 目的: 实现Apache和Tomcat的负载均衡和集群，一个Apache安装并且配置负载均衡， Tomcat安装并且配置出多个Tomcat并且集群，就是一个甭了一个顶上， 还有用到的java环境安装并且配置，使用jk把Apache与Tomcat整合。 谢 ...
<LOL__> d
<LOL__> ...
<LOL__> sdf
<CyrusYzGTt_> CyrusYzGTt hi,Im a bot
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..天啊，， 這麼多 冒充的
<mao> CyrusYzGTt和CyrusYzGTt_ 是一个人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是
<mao> 这么难记的名字都能重，显然不是偶然的
<CyrusYzGTt> 等一下 還有個 整天對我說 她是bot也會出現，， 討厭 冒充的
<mao> 女她
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 我映象中bot都是女的
<mao> bot是什么啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 另一種生命體
<Terry> 智能体
<mao> CyrusYzGTt:我了个去， 这不是科幻频道吧
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 好吧，， 不是，， 是 靈魂頻道
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 往右边的nick list一看，太搞笑了，三个个名字差不多的人。看来你是频道达人啊，要不然也不会有人起和你差不多的名字
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 嗯，， 我覺得我終於完成計劃了， 引起關注了
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 下一步是真實羣衆都要知道我
<mao> = =!
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 我的計劃是 出名計劃，， 明星計劃
<lubcat> 要自。。烧么
<lubcat> 计划之中有这步么
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 频道里大部分都是技术型宅男，在这出名太没含金量了。还是转战各大论坛吧，看看凤姐之流...
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 我要當 木有文化 的出名，， 瞎猜出名。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 還有 小說幻想出名。。 要有 精神病的感覺 的方式 出名
<mao> CryusYzGTt: 这都到一种境界了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样使用gnome主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357199 怎样使用gnome主题，我打开Gnome tweak tool如下图： Screenshot1.png Screenshot2.png 在网上找了很多，也没有解决，特来请教大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jhzhang_09 — 2011-12-12 18:14
<sulit> 晚上好
<sulit> 都吃了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 看完 維基解密的AV記錄片了，， 去看AV了
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 这么有雅兴啊
<sulit> 有链接吗
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 有链接吗
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 有 mkdonkey  搜索 維基解密
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 额，试试
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ,, s/mkdonkey/mldonkey/
<lubcat> 看完吃饭 会不会多吃两碗
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 早吃了。。
<lubcat> 社科院蓝皮书：中国已进入中上等收入国家行列
<sulit> 额，是吗
<sulit> 不知道
<sulit> 我营养不良，前两天，刚 出院
<snugglecat> 中文的笔顺那么重要么
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 有人知道bash里如何做简单的数学计算么? 比如计算 12800 除以 0.45。
<palomino|working> echo $((1280000/45))
<palomino|working> 只能算整数，貌似
<snugglecat> 中文的笔顺那么重要么
<Patrick_DJ> palomino|working: 嗯，行了。谢谢~ :D
<palomino|working> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 中文笔顺那么重要么
<snugglecat> 儿子写作业， 我不想看着 他做。 我母亲就是要守着他做
<ceetozz> 看着干嘛
<ceetozz> 有压力啊
<lubcat> 孩子更有压力
<sulit> snugglecat: 一家三代人就是好
<jiero> snugglecat: 让他在纸上和妈妈画画一般做出来。
<sulit> snugglecat: 不过不能那样逼着孩子
<snugglecat> 我就想知道笔顺到底重不重要
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5OTQ0OTQ4.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ .. 好吧，，的確不是
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<snugglecat> 我困惑
<snugglecat> 我的想法是 笔顺不重要
<snugglecat> 我的老妈总抓着笔顺不放
<snugglecat> 儿子写一个， 老妈就说一次
<jiero> http://tryad.bandcamp.com/
<kk> jiero , 非linux网址。
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<lubcat> 啥意思 大雄？
<snugglecat> kk 开始屏蔽非 linux 地址了???
<snugglecat> www.tube8.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<kk> snugglecat, 我开始没有你。  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<sulit> 还有这么玩的啊
<sulit> 呵呵
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问笔顺的问题
<snugglecat> 又和二奶 撑台脚了么
<jiero> 非主流 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=linux&source=web&cd=9&ved=0CIoBEBYwCA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.redhat.com%2F&ei=ieLlTo7aG6q6iAfaxMG2BQ&usg=AFQjCNHiRaK1ClGJz0wZdNIzIbgTf9iRVQ
<CryusYzGTt> rtmeme: RT @riku RT @ghosTM55: 前面看到一句话让我彻底震精了，不得不服中国文字的博大精深: 第一次听说“中出”这个词是在“枪杆子中出政权”
<lubcat> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.li.org/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Linux International
<CyrusYzGTt> ...是不是帶有 linux就是 linux網站，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 小可爱
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.realflow.com/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://skype.tom.com/download/linux.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 還真實 linux才顯示
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可能 kk 会抓网页内容的
<snugglecat> 或者是标题？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你試試 在 色情網站 加個 linux 看看
<snugglecat> 找个地址没 linux 的， 但标题有 linux 的测试一下
<snugglecat> linux://tube8.com
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 真实场景下Power虚拟服务器与X86物理机的对战 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357201 近日传言虚拟服务器power和传统物理服务器将有一次大的对战，经过小弟辛苦搜索、整理。得到两个服务器对抗的一点资料，和大家交流两个服务器对抗的结果。 这次对抗主要选择联通手机报应用的核心功能 – “彩信 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://iso.linuxquestions.org/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: > Download Linux - LQ ISO
<snugglecat> http://tube8.com/linux
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找地址没 linux 但标题包含 linux 的看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不知道是怎麼樣的， 你自己找吧
<snugglecat> http://www.enet.com.cn/article/2011/1208/A20111208945820.shtml
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 图解Linux Deepin 11.12 Beta 版本_Linux Linux Deepin 11.12 Beta 报道_Linux服务器_eNet硅谷动力服务器频道
<snugglecat> kk, 抓到了， 地址没有， 标题有也抓
<snugglecat> 我看内容， 是不是会抓内容
<kk> snugglecat, 我希望它是不会传染的的。  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/2011-12-12/08456477386.shtml
<snugglecat> 貌似只抓标题
<snugglecat> 找地址包含 linux 但标题没有 Ｌinux 的看看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://semkernel.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ydl.net/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<snugglecat> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/296
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 用kexec迅速切换内核 | LinuxSir.Org
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ydl.net/  這個是linux網站
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他只抓 url 和标题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..哦
<Inode_LF> 谁知道备份网页DOS命令
<Inode_LF> 谢谢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如果内容也抓的话， 应该可以
<lubcat> http://www.baigoohu.com
<snugglecat> dos???
<kk> lubcat , 非linux网址。
<snugglecat> 你说  msdos 么
<Inode_LF> 是啊
<Inode_LF> 请指教
<snugglecat> lubcat, 他看 url 和标题的。 不抓内容的
<snugglecat> lubcat, 我试了 url 无 linux， 但标题包含， 他也抓
<Inode_LF> 抓内容
<snugglecat> 陪儿子看忍者神龟
<Inode_LF> 下载连接内容
<Inode_LF> :'(
<Inode_LF> :'(
<Inode_LF> 谢谢
<lubcat> 忍者神龟。。
<snugglecat> Inode_LF, dos 时代貌似上不了 web 吧
<snugglecat> Inode_LF, curl 有 windows 版不
<snugglecat> Inode_LF, http://curl.haxx.se/download.html 这个有用么
<kk> snugglecat , 非linux网址。
<snugglecat> 该死
<snugglecat> 刚帮他走到， 却走了
<xiaomo> snugglecat: 备份网页用wget多好.虽然curl也不错.
<snugglecat> 他要 dos 的
<snugglecat> wget 也有 dos 的??
<xiaomo> snugglecat: 装个cygwin就成了吧..
<xiaomo> 估计他dos的意思就是platform == win
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不知道
<snugglecat> 可能他是那时代穿越过来
<snugglecat> 的
<xiaomo> 呵呵...
<snugglecat> 看到 curl 有 dos 版本的
<snugglecat> 各位是从 dos 啥版本过来的啊
<xiaomo> 恩 curl跨平台很不错.
<snugglecat> 现在 windows 没有 dos 了么
<lubcat> 命令行 不算是dos了？
<snugglecat> wiki 说 dos 最后一版2000年就没了
<snugglecat> 好像 windows xp 的也没有了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: xp 还是支持vm86模式的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 卸载开源显卡驱动后不能进x http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357205 我的是ubuntu 10.10，昨天卸载了 卸载 了fglrx后重启就不能进x了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2011-12-12 20:09
<Jagdwurst> 后来的没用过
<snugglecat>  哦
<supercatexpert> 从MS-DOS 6.22过来的路过……
<supercatexpert> NT系列支持DOS是通过虚拟机实现的
<supercatexpert> 带有MS-DOS的最后一个Windows版本是Windows Millennium Edition(ME)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟跪求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357208 我在F盘中有forlinx文件夹，为什么我在ubuntu11.04终端输入 cd /mnt/hgfs/forlinx/，结果终端告诉我没有那个文件或目录 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuzhaoqi — 2011-12-12 20:40
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • csh后 返回Badly placed ()'s http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357215 不好意思，请教个问题，在我 csh后 返回Badly placed ()'s 实在是弄不懂，请指教。 如下： root@owen-desktop:~# csh Badly placed ()'s. # 统计信息: 发表于 由 biaozhi0000 — 2011-12-12 21:21
<phoenixlzx> Q：各位的cpu一直都是最高频率运行的么？
<phoenixlzx> 我的CPU一直都是最高频率，但是占用只有10%左右
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/639db613gw1do02osuv47g.gif 这个是谁
<snugglecat> 谁帮我解答一下， 上面那图片是谁
<lubcat> 毛。。。新宇
<snugglecat> 他是低能的么
<snugglecat> 种不好??
<[ub]> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请大家帮我看下在虚拟机的ubuntu下的wireshark抓包结果是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357217 大家好。我的ubunbtu是装在虚拟机上的。以前只装了两台虚拟机的ubuntu，用wireshark测试抓包结果都是正常的。但是昨天装了第三台虚拟机之后，今天准备用wireshark抓包。三台虚拟机的ip地址分 ...
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 20   0  322m 2228 1616 S  799  0.0 149:30.83
<phoenixlzx> xiangfu: ?
<lubcat> snugglecat: ....这得看爹
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-DV2BMOTv.png
<cuihao> Arch wiki和官方论坛是不是down了？
<phoenixlzx> xiangfu: 怎么了？看着干嘛
<phoenixlzx> cuihao: yo，竟然在这见到你
<xiangfu> 800%. 你的CPU怎么只有 10％
<snugglecat> 哦
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 多开点东西吧。 要不然。白费电啊。 :D
<phoenixlzx> xiangfu: 我是想怎么能把它的频率降下来...
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 开个玩笑。
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 你的CPU支持不支持？
<xiangfu> phoenixlzx, 试试这个： echo powersave > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<xiangfu> 看看能不能降下来。
<phoenixlzx> xiangfu: 稳定在1.79
<phoenixlzx> xiangfu: 但还不够低额...我要关掉plasma然后果断掉到800
<yunfan> Kandu: http://geek42.info/article/the-android-app-market.rst
<[ub]> yunfan ⇪ t: android市场的一些想法
<bluek> [ub],你好色吗？
<[ub]> bluek, 这是很好的信息。  ㍮ 
<bluek> [ub],你是男的还是女的？
<lubcat> 这啥网站  说的for linux  下载位置赫然写着xxxx.exe
<Patrick_DJ> 在Linux下有没有代替libreoffice的，我快被它恶心死了。
<snugglecat> 终于高清楚了， 毛新宇是个书法家
<alvin_rxg> Patrick_DJ: staroffice
<Patrick_DJ> 代替libreoffice writer的。我对功能要求比较简单，能够做些简单的排版以及插入图片。
<alvin_rxg> abiword
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg: 谢谢。
<lubcat> snugglecat: ......
<snugglecat> ......
<cfy> ...
<cfy> lubcat: 我还看到一个pdf,后缀时exe...
<cfy> lubcat: 写着文档,下载下来,后缀exe..
<lubcat> 挂羊头 下猪肉的家伙们。。
<snugglecat> lubcat, http://pic.baike.soso.com/p/20110417/bki-20110417144618-2036389797.jpg 那书法， 耀眼
<lubcat> snugglecat: 刚吃了个苹果。不碍事的吧
<lubcat> 不碍事就瞧瞧
<snugglecat> 哦
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • ps aux 疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357224 本人菜鸟无疑！请教： ps aux命令输出中的TTY列，有显示TTY1或pts/0等的进程，也有显示？的进程。 请问显示？的进程是指哪类进程？ 如何将运行在？上的进程移到TTY1或pts/0上？ 望各位不吝赐教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2011-12-12 22:20
<lubcat> snugglecat: ....瞧过
<snugglecat> lubcat, 那书法厉害吧。
<lubcat> snugglecat: 成都人民有鸭梨
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 中国书法 又创新高峰
<lubcat> snugglecat: 我不承认那是传统书法
<snugglecat> lubcat, 传统书法算啥 毛毛雨
<snugglecat> 有他的大气
<snugglecat> 么
<snugglecat> 有他的豪爽， 笔画苍劲么
<lubcat> snugglecat: ......他那是漏气  哪有什么大气
<snugglecat> 就是大气
<yunfan> 你们有人用 amule下东西么
<snugglecat> 敢诋毁我的偶像
<yunfan> 推荐点资源多的服务器
 * snugglecat 去烧香拜主席
<lubcat> snugglecat:  ok ok ....你的偶像。。
<snugglecat> :)
<lubcat> 我不打扰你膜拜你偶像。。
<snugglecat> 好的
<lubcat> 咋拜起主席了 也你偶像么
<snugglecat> 我去找找有无毛新宇字体下载
<snugglecat> 将我的界面全替换成毛新宇体
<snugglecat> 每天膜拜
<restivem> 哈哈
<snugglecat> :)
<iGoogle> 别是拜的时候，趁机摸，叫膜拜吧。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你終於來了，，我請求 ee幫忙
<Kandu> yunfan: 閱 ✔
<yunfan> Kandu: ]
<ilovezoe> .
<bluek> open office就很好用，只不过有一点不好，格式太大打开很慢
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10中terminator找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357229 我认为terminator这个软件很棒，但是后来发现一个怪问题，比如我把它最小化，我就再也找不到它了。 但是ps -ef|grep terminator还是能看到的。不知到是11.10的unity的问题，还是terminator的问题，请大家说说！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlinedj — 201 ...
<iGoogle> bluek: 这边的office的表格，都是废物。还不如gnumeric。
<bluek> igoogle，听说你是女的？
<iGoogle> bluek: 谁说的，你去tjj
<bluek> igoogle,日，真的有人说的
<bluek> igoogle,我想想是哪个家伙说的……
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 我用amule的。
<bluek> 对了，你看log
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 如何 你把你常用的服务器列表发我有一份可导入的把
<iGoogle> 好。赶快想。想出来了，有奖。 lol
<yunfan> bluek: 她孩子都生了 怎么可能不是
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你长这么丑，还是处男吧。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 丑也好 处也好 都没法反证你没生孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 我說的，，我當初進來的時候，，你用這個 nick,,大家都叫你阿姨。。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 乖。知道老实说出来。
<iGoogle> 基本只有2，3个，会说这的。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ bluek 問我 這裏有哪些是女的
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋不承认你自己是的
<bluek> 不错不错哈，是你说的
<bluek> 我都快忘记了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 我不是女的，， 我怎麼去承認。。
<iGoogle> bluek: CyrusYzGTt这家伙是glass。你要留心。
<bluek> ……
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 等等哈.
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你這是污衊
<MeaCulpa1> 奶奶
<Kandu> iGoogle: 那驅蚊腳本，你怎麼不寫個？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=280349
<[ub]> Kandu ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [一星]请人写一个夏季驱蚊的脚本
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 看下这个行不:   http://gruk.org/server.met.gz
<iGoogle> Kandu: 你相信？
<Kandu> iGoogle: 現在沒這種喇叭麼
<iGoogle> 先问你，我国有几种蚊子？ Kandu
<Kandu> iGoogle: 兩種
<bluek> 公，母
<iGoogle> 分布情况呢？ Kandu
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 我用的就是这个 中文资源不多 许多电影老是下不到
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 我都是在verycd上搜，然后复制到amule里下载的。 0_0
<iGoogle> 其实有3种，伊蚊很少。
<yunfan> Kandu: 我初中问过物理老师 你要发出那种频率的振动 貌似电流会烧掉电路
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 我也是阿 为何我的资源那么多呢 wtf
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你听忽悠
<Kandu> iGoogle: 分佈，不知
<Kandu> yunfan: 我試過，沒燒
<iGoogle> Kandu: 你不研究，以为只有一种频率？
<yunfan> Kandu: 多少 Hz
<MeaCulpa1> iphone不是有驱蚊的么，android和webOS完全也可以做那个
<iGoogle> 。。
<Kandu> iGoogle: 那寫個根據參數來發音的麼
<iGoogle> 根据当地的蚊子，来的。
<Kandu> yunfan: 上萬的
<iGoogle> 要慢慢调。
<Kandu> yunfan: 不過喇叭聽不出聲
<iGoogle> 主要影响公蚊子。
<yunfan> Kandu: 那我想错了 我以前问初中物理老师是 次声波
<iGoogle> 喇叭的频率响应，是有限的。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你能造个发次声波的么
<iGoogle> 没空
<iGoogle> 养只狗，就有次声波了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 没空还是没底？ 我怀疑难做 否则为何没有恐怖分子用这个来杀人呢
<iGoogle> yunfan: 一边去。你这明显不懂嘛。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你就知道训别人 从来不告诉别人为何要训
<supercatexpert> gst-launch-0.10 audiotestsrc freq=1000 ! autoaudiosink
<supercatexpert> 直接发出1000Hz的正弦波
<iGoogle> 自己google嘛。要不交费。
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 我很少挂电驴。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你这土老财真是掉进钱眼了
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 那你挂什么？ bt?
<iGoogle> 。啥。要从初中开始教你。费劲了。难道不收费。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/188206
<yunfan> 你这老财 早晚要清算的 金山银山 都给他人积累了
<iGoogle> 优酷网暂时没有《夺宝幸运星》相关内容。我们建议您可以到“奇艺网”观看此节目，此节目的播放速度为：奇艺:也可以返回查看其它相关内容。
<iGoogle> 视频逐渐被奇艺垄断了
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 什么都不挂，貌似没什么要下载的... 0_0
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 看来你那网速很高了
<Kandu> yunfan: 這帖子一年多了都沒人寫，我去寫個
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 最近的一次是下载个苹果系统的安装盘，可惜下载下来了用不了，就没理它了。
<yunfan> Kandu: 什么帖子
<Kandu> yunfan: 就那 pc 喇叭驅蚊的
<supercatexpert> 用gst-launch可以发出10Hz-20kHz的音频，更高的估计声卡也不支持
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: 一般般吧，就2M的ADSL。
<yunfan> Patrick_DJ: 额
<yunfan> 11点了 看书去
<Patrick_DJ> yunfan: ...
<RavenChan> 啊哈哈啊哈啊哈哈哈哈哈哈
<RavenChan> 果然没人了啊哈啊哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯， 沒有人
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<lubcat> im a bot
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 別說了，， 煩死了，， 整天對我說話，。。
<pocoyo> lubcat: test bot.
<lubcat> pocoyo: yo.您来啦~~
<pocoyo> lubcat: test bot.
<lubcat> pocoyo: yo.您走么
<iGoogle> roylez_: 。 flash快废了。
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://xiaoxia.org/2011/11/14/update-sogou-proxy-program-with-https-support/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 更新Sogou代理服务器程序，支持HTTPS « Xiaoxia[PG]
 * pocoyo 拜神拜主席
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛君
<fujingzhe> hello
<kk> fujingzhe, 好  ㍯ 
 * LOL_ 夫兵者不祥之器也
<Sagamore> Hi
<kk> Sagamore, 好  ㍯ 
<Sagamore> kk, how are you?
<Sagamore> (I dont speak chinese)
<knownbad> I am good.
<centerp> hi
<kk> centerp, 好  ㍘ 
<yingouqlj> 还有人在么
<bluek> 没
<knownbad> 死了
<alvin_rxg> 这题 0.01s 是不是很差了？……  http://www.spoj.pl/problems/ONP/
<kk> alvin_rxg , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg> kk: wtf...
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<kk> alvin_rxg , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg> 太蛋疼了吧…
<knownbad> http://www.google.com/linux
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: Google
<alvin_rxg> kk: 人在不？..
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<kk> alvin_rxg , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道
<alvin_rxg> sina.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪首页
<alvin_rxg> kk: 通过网址域名后缀判断吧…… =.= 也就200多个
<kk> alvin_rxg, 响应。  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> nani……
<alvin_rxg> sina.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪首页
<alvin_rxg> com.cn
<alvin_rxg> com.cn
<alvin_rxg> com.cn
<alvin_rxg> 为啥 com.cn 不行了呢？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: com.cn 为啥 curl 无法解析，而 firefox 能打开……
<knownbad> 不知呢。
<knownbad> 有 url 吗？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> 不过 www.com.cn 能正常解析
<knownbad> 还有那些 com.cn？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<knownbad> 的网站？
<knownbad> 你不是说不能吗？  是那个？
<alvin_rxg> 对，就那个
<knownbad> 我可以啊。
<alvin_rxg> 不是， curl com.cn
<alvin_rxg> 或者 curl http://com.cn
<kk> alvin_rxg , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg> kk: 你可以改改了…
<knownbad> 嗯，我也不能。  keyword?
<alvin_rxg> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Homepage | Ubuntu
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Homepage | Ubuntu
<kk> alvin_rxg, 不，我不认为我能做到。  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> 啥 keyword ?
<alvin_rxg> ikk 睡了啊……
<knownbad> curl http://www.com.cn/ 可以， curl http://curl.com.cn/ 不能。
<alvin_rxg1> kk 解析 title 速度很快么，用啥方法的？或者网络比我的好N多？
<knownbad> 可能没 curl cn record ？
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<knownbad> 我试了 nslookup 也不能 resoleve。
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<knownbad> resolve.
<kk> alvin_rxg1, 是否有什么关系呢？  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: dig 有
<knownbad> nslookup curl.com.cn 8.8.8.8, google 说没有。
<knownbad> 等等，curl.com.cn 是个 domain name ... -_-
<knownbad> 我以为是 subdomain.
<alvin_rxg1> 我说的是 com.cn ... 不是 curl.com.cn ...
<knownbad> com.cn 是 tld 不是 domainname.
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯嗯
<knownbad> Sagamore: you should ask here for help.
<Sagamore> I have some old antiques with chinese written on them
<Sagamore> if i show you these things could you tell me what they read?
<alvin_rxg1> i can't promiss i can
<alvin_rxg1> *promise  最近很多词知道怎么说，就是不会写
<knownbad> 嗯，com.cn 其实是 2nd level。  但还是个 generic tld.
<alvin_rxg1> 无所谓啦。只是不知道 firefox 怎么解析 com.cn 的
<knownbad> 其实已中文的说法就是保证。
<alvin_rxg1> 哦，它直接跳到 www.com.cn 了……
<Sagamore> http://i.imgur.com/GoPhW.jpg
<Sagamore> this painting
<knownbad> 不是， www.com.cn 已是个网站了。
<knownbad> www.com.cn = www.com 这是个网站。
<knownbad> com.cn = com 不是个网站也就不能 resolve.
<Sagamore> Can you see it?
<knownbad> holly crap, i have no idea what they are.
<knownbad> can read but don't understand the meaning.
<Sagamore> really?
<alvin_rxg1> Sagamore: stuffs on top right: a guy named "Yuan Ke", did his best to write this "article" for ...
<Sagamore> is it NOT chinese?
<alvin_rxg1> Sagamore: it's chinese, but the "font" problem. :P
<knownbad> it is but too ancient for me.
<Sagamore> for whom?
<Sagamore> it doesnt say for who it was made?
<alvin_rxg1> moment, i need to read and guess the history
<knownbad> it will be more appropriate to take painting some art appraiser.
<Sagamore> oh
<Sagamore> I have some details about this
<Sagamore> there is a little paper on the side that reads: Bamboo painting Ke Jiusi
<alvin_rxg1> i find it with google. -.-
<knownbad> short of museum curator you have better luck with some art gallery.
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: really?  google gogle?
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<knownbad> what did you find from google?
<knownbad> oh yeah.
<Sagamore> what?
<knownbad> http://www.metmuseum.org/Collections/search-the-collections/60006552
<kk> knownbad , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg1> hey, shit
<knownbad> only question is, do you have the original or replica?
<knownbad> k, done helping.  back to work.
<Sagamore> thank you!
<knownbad> good luck, btw.
<Sagamore> you 2
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cn
<alvin_rxg1> Title: .cn - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> lol， 怎么变成应声虫？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: http://www.sex.com/
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Sex Videos &amp; Porn Movies - SEX.COM
<kk> knownbad , 非linux网址。
<knownbad> 咦 kk 不理 https？
<alvin_rxg1> 熙宁巳酉 冬至 巴郡 文同无可 (x) 正癸未(xx) 莭丹丘柯九思(x)
<alvin_rxg1> holy shit
<knownbad> didn't know you worship shit?
<alvin_rxg1> Sagamore: let me look up some chars
<knownbad> but can you translate?
<knownbad> firefox can resolve because ff automatically prefix www in front of generic domain name which turns com.cn into www.com.cn in turn IS a legitimate domain name.
<Ein-lio> http://imagebin.org/188229
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<knownbad> i don't believe www should be allowed to register under com.cn or other top 2nd level domains but that's only my opinion.
<knownbad> oh yeah, merry x'mas......hohoho
<ziegelau> 000
<alvin_rxg1> Sagamore: at 1069-Dec-15, the BaJun's mayor Wen Tong, died at the end of year (???), and Ke Jiusi draw these bamboos for him
<alvin_rxg1> that's what i guss... =.=
<alvin_rxg1> *guess
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gebjgd> servuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus
<Ein-lio> ^
<ofan> 考完一门。。
<Ein-lio> 终于有人说中文了。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 之前给了你个链接，可以保证打开 webqq. xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 哪呢ß
<gebjgd> ?
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: lastlog
<alvin_rxg1> http://xiaoxia.org/2011/11/14/update-sogou-proxy-program-with-https-support/
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 更新Sogou代理服务器程序，支持HTTPS &laquo; Xiaoxia[PG]
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: 更新Sogou代理服务器程序，支持HTTPS « Xiaoxia[PG]
<alvin_rxg1> kk: 你可以关了，这不是 linux 网址
<knownbad> gebjgd: 妈的，你刚刚都不出声？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚到家
<kk> alvin_rxg1, 不，我不认为我能做到。  ㍚ 
<knownbad> 撞车没？
 * knownbad hohoho
<alvin_rxg1> 不过 kk 那服务器网速的确别我的好
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg1 好慢
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 好慢
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<alvin_rxg1> 连那网址都打不开？
<knownbad> 他拉屎去了
<knownbad> 可能拉不出来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 能打开.不过好慢
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/oofy09-80883?raw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 用代理?
<alvin_rxg1> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 那不是和opera一样么
<ofan> 上古卷轴有玩的没
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 草莓grütze超级好吃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 用你的风格回答:  不吃grütze
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 现在有webos的下载么?
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哪有?
<gebjdg> gebjgd: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 怎么说呢，“有其父，必有其子” http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16732602o1p0.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 实拍中国渔民涉嫌刺死韩国海警被捕 - 韩国：中国渔民刺死韩国海警[东方新闻] - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<alvin_rxg> 我是说评论啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近没有好电影看啊
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<knownbad> 有，松鼠小电影。
<knownbad> 要脱毛的还是带毛的？
<gebjdg> knownbad: 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都要
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 来，刮毛演出吧。
 * fishoneeyed 看演出了。
 * fishoneeyed 搬凳子去了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: XD
<gebjgd> 为什么win的qq打开怎么就那么快呢
<knownbad> 好似出了个 chipmunks 的贺岁电影。
<gebjgd> knownbad: dropbox
<knownbad> 还没出呢，哪来的下载？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 骗子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 她也这么说我。
 * fishoneeyed 没意思，谁有什么好玩的。
<knownbad> 在家等着，还好没这么早来。  岳母刚进医院做了个小手术。
<knownbad> 松鼠不肯刮毛就没什么好玩的了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 最近清闲了?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还好。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 过年回来不？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不回
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没时间
<knownbad> 德国飞中国多久？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 10个小时
<knownbad> 那还好啊，我得飞14-16小时。
<knownbad> 再转机2小时。
<alvin_rxg> 12小时
<knownbad> 我上次等转机等了8-9小时。
<knownbad> 机场加飞机呆了>24小时。
<gebjgd> 有什么好的linux论坛
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 发明个瞬间移动的东东吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 松鼠
<alvin_rxg> 嗤嗤
<gebjgd> 有什么好的linux论坛
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 玩了这么长时间了，你现在应该是转移到某个软件了吧？咋还 linux linux linux...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我无聊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟你老婆玩去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再说我也不玩.我是用
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 以前有 concord。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那好吧，去用你老婆去。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.asciisector.net/
<^k^> gebjgd , 非linux网址。
<gebjgd> ^k^: 你傻了?
<knownbad> https://www.asciisector.net/
<gebjgd> http://www.asciisector.net/
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.asciisector.net/
<knownbad> https 就不会。
<^k^> gebjgd, 不，我一个智能实体。  ㍝ 
<knownbad> ^k^: 你喜欢被暴菊吗？
<^k^> knownbad, 响应。  ㍝ 
<knownbad> ^k^: 那把裤子脱了吧。
<^k^> knownbad, 那是什么？  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> ^k^: 你蛋疼么?
<alvin_rxg> http://www.asciisector.net/
<alvin_rxg> http://www.asciisector.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ascii Sector - The Official Website
<gebjgd> ^k^: 你蛋疼么?
<gebjgd> 1
<gebjgd> 2
<gebjgd> 3
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 刚要刷屏
<gebjgd> ^k^: 你蛋疼么?
<gebjgd> http://www.asciisector.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ascii Sector - The Official Website
<fishoneeyed> http://www.asciisector.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ascii Sector - The Official Website
<fishoneeyed> http://www.asciisector.net/
<^k^> gebjgd, 这是个人的事，不是让你了解。  ㍝ 
<alvin_rxg> http://www.asciisector.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ascii Sector - The Official Website
<alvin_rxg> http://www.asciisector.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ascii Sector - The Official Website
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> ^k^: 你蛋疼么?
<alvin_rxg> www.danteng.net
<gebjgd> ^k^: 你蛋疼么?
<gebjgd> ^k^: 哑巴了?
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.pl/problems/classical/sort=-6
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ)  - Problems
<[ub]> alvin_rxg , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg> [ub]: 你蛋疼么？
<[ub]> alvin_rxg, 我喜欢在网上结识新朋友。  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/softuse/20111209/117687.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux下的QQ使用方案_Linux伊甸园-全天滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
 * [ub] 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: creqq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chrome的插件.相当的简洁
<alvin_rxg> 我怀疑是 w.qq.com ... lol
<alvin_rxg> Title: WebQQ Mini 登录
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是速度很快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: javascript写的
<alvin_rxg> w.qq.com 也很快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我试试看
<alvin_rxg> 但是，有个问题，它除了刚开始登录的信息加密，其他的信息全部明文
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明文就明文吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这东西不错就是不能显示图片
<alvin_rxg> 跟那啥 Cre 一样咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cre能显示表情
<alvin_rxg> 那表情也行的吧……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 在干啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 没事干
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这条 comment 说了，是用 w.qq.com 的…… http://sneezry.com/2011/11/creqq%E4%BB%A3%E7%A0%81%E8%AF%A6%E7%BB%86%E8%A7%A3%E6%9E%90/#comment-874
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ab sofort nach学生宿舍 am papehof
<[ub]> alvin_rxg , 非linux网址。
<alvin_rxg> Title: WebQQ Mini 登录
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 看了……就是我在 douban 上认识的一家伙…
<alvin_rxg> 开始不知道。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 　这两天又是地毯展了　
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　怎马还有逗拌认识的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 唉， w.qq.com 那小 case 啦，基本上绝大部分信息都没加密的。随便你怎么分析网页都能分析出来的。但 web.qq.com 就有点难度了
<alvin_rxg> Title: WebQQ Mini 登录
<alvin_rxg> 我不会挑逗……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 太省略好了，他实现那东东，还不如直接像 firefox 来个  sidebar 呢，都不用写啥代码。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不过，信息丢失率比 web.qq.com 高很多
<Jagdwurst> 不用抠抠
<alvin_rxg> shit, 得把自己的发言去掉了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以你的需求，你目前只能用 q+ 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: q+ 就是webqq
<alvin_rxg> 知道，少打俩字。 xD
<[ub]>  06:04
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你女友都不踩你了，怎么还用抠抠?
<alvin_rxg> 挂着呗
<alvin_rxg> 还不知道是不是“女友”
<Jagdwurst> 其实你思想里早己超越“女友”了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> not really
<Jagdwurst> -.-
<knownbad> 咦，有松鼠妹子了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 猫妹子又围着我嚷嚷要鱼了
<knownbad> 嗅你的屁眼？
<knownbad> 还是广东香肠？
<knownbad> 嗯，ibus 在 gnome3 下得设定在 .xprofile。  上次没搞错。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 广东腊肠..
<knownbad> +1
<fivesheep> knownbad: 一般情况下干巴巴. 但一旦要开吃, 就能膨胀起来
<knownbad> 好似台湾香肠大点。  还有哪里的？
<knownbad> 不是说笑的。
<fivesheep> 表皮变得光滑, 然后变长变粗
<fivesheep> 这就是广东的腊肠
<fivesheep> 台湾的不知道
<fivesheep> knownbad: 中国比较有名的是 哈尔滨的红肠
<fivesheep> knownbad: 大概是跟德国还是哪里的差不多
<knownbad> 屁话，腊肠褒饭还不是小小的？
<fivesheep> 有比较浓重的蒜香味
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你那是台湾的广东腊肠. 假货
<knownbad> 那得试试红肠。
<knownbad> 美国的香港餐室。
<snugglecat> ..........
<snugglecat> 一早起来怎么就这么重口味
<knownbad> 香港流行抱在饭。
<knownbad> 怎么打不出来？
<fivesheep> 煲仔饭
<fivesheep> knownbad: 广东特色
<knownbad> 得换拼音。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 黄鳝煲仔饭最好吃
<fivesheep> knownbad: 可惜美国没什么新鲜的黄鳝
<knownbad> 是啊，里面的腊肠还不是小小的。
<knownbad> 我自个都用电锅煮过。
<fivesheep> 腊肠里的有志会让它膨胀的
<fivesheep> 油脂
<fivesheep> 煮锅之后
<fivesheep> knownbad: 要趁热
<knownbad> 你试过台湾香肠没？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没有
<fivesheep> 不知道哪里有卖
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾餐厅都没怎么见过
<knownbad> 现在的不大了，小时候家里做的都很大。  以前都吃不完。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 西雅图这边比较差.. 多是我老家过来的那些在家里干些乱七八糟活的人炒的菜
<knownbad> 可能比较没人做吧。  而且这里都小些，要不就用进口的。
<knownbad> 还有烤玉米也是一绝。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 温哥华据说很好
<fivesheep> knownbad: 比得上香港
<knownbad> 那去吧，又有保险。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾香肠有何特别
<fivesheep> knownbad: 除了你说的小?
<knownbad> 放屁，
<fivesheep> knownbad | 可能比较没人做吧。  而且这里都小些，
<knownbad> 够味是重点。
<fivesheep>  knownbad | 现在的不大了
<knownbad> 其它的看调味。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-13
<knownbad> 是啊，流行养生嘛。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不特别咸吧?
<fivesheep> 上次买了条不知道啥超大的香肠
<fivesheep> 吃了1/4 扔了
<knownbad> 不会但看店家。
<fivesheep> 太咸
<knownbad> italian?
<fivesheep> 还有点酸 吃起来
<knownbad> 德国？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 有点像 pepperoni
 * knownbad 斜眼看着 gebjgd
<knownbad> 可能是 italian.
<knownbad> 偶尔吃吃可以。
<knownbad> 原本想带老婆去趟台湾的但她没这个命。
<fivesheep> 为啥
<fivesheep> 你老婆过来过圣诞?
<knownbad> 没，我寄去的文件可能没这么快审核。
<knownbad> 她懒的去事情签证。
<knownbad> 申请。
<fivesheep> 这
<fivesheep> 来这申请也可以吧
<fivesheep> 反正在加州有大使馆
<knownbad> 那是明年以后的事了。
<knownbad> 也不知何时让她回国。
<fivesheep> 回国?
<knownbad> 中国？
<knownbad> 你回去吗？
<knownbad> 你那墨西哥妹妹有没进展？
<fivesheep> 没..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 估计美国很多需要身份的墨西哥妹妹
<fivesheep> 有*
<knownbad> 应该是但看地区。
<knownbad> 加州和德州较多。
<fivesheep> 有些人通过假ssn工作的
<fivesheep> 但很多福利都没法享受
<fivesheep> 小孩倒是可以读书
<fivesheep> 不知道长大之后会怎样
<knownbad> 不必要假的，irs 给正式的可以报税。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没身份
<knownbad> 只没居留身份而已。
<fivesheep> irs怎么给正式的你
<knownbad> anonymous
<knownbad> irs 只要你的钱。
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那福利呢?
<fivesheep> 退税是否也有
<knownbad> 他们不需要你的身份。
<knownbad> 应该有。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 阿猫阿狗都可以去神奇ssn?
<fivesheep> 申请
<knownbad> 但很多人不愿意用真实地址所以很多收不到。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那为啥有些留学生的过来陪读的配偶不能工作
<knownbad> 应该是经过 irs.   我得看看，可能只是个 tax id？
<knownbad> 那是不合法的，不死不能报税。
<fivesheep> 我怎么觉得.... 获取不了ssn.. 有ssn 等于是正式的居民了啊
<knownbad> 不是。
<knownbad> 移民局和 irs 是两回事。
<fivesheep> http://fredfryinternational.blogspot.com/2007/09/how-illegal-aliens-get-social-security.html
<kk> fivesheep , 非linux网址。
<knownbad> ssn 不是身份证。  不表示是合法居民。  留学生也可以申请 ssn。
<fivesheep> oh
<knownbad> 我以前就有个不能工作的 ssn。
<Pwnna> 哇
<Pwnna> 这个字体很强大啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你住在唐人街么
<knownbad> 但除了移民局，大部分的地方认定你的 ssn 而已。
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 啥字体， 毛新宇字体么， 哪里可以下载
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这样的话.. 捣鼓些中国码农过来, 也是可能的了.. 旅游过来
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> knownbad: 是啊.. 我的理解就是 你有SSN 等于干啥都可以了
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 我想设界面字体为毛新宇字体
<knownbad> 是啊，以前很多跳机的。  就来旅游就不回去了。
<Pwnna> snugglecat: http://imgur.com/FLknf
<kk> Pwnna , 非linux网址。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我住火星一街。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 不是到了地球了么
<knownbad> 没合法化。
<knownbad> 我是非法移民。
<snugglecat> 难道是火星驻美国大使馆??
<snugglecat> 非法也得是地球的地址啊
<snugglecat> 难道是火星驻地球大使馆??
<knownbad> 不是，是火星间谍。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 知道 2012 具体火星侵占地球的日期么
<knownbad> 考察是否可以进口些猫肉干。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 看不到啊
<knownbad> 没，我们不要人类。  只要猫。
<Pwnna> snugglecat: ...
<knownbad> fivesheep: 但要身份的要小心。
<knownbad> 就好似我认识我老婆时身边的人都这么警告我。。。呵呵
<snugglecat> 上得去， 但是图片显示不出来
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那肯定的
<snugglecat> 要你回火星???
<knownbad> 但我觉的墨西哥妹妹比较实际些。
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 终于看到了， 要下载才能看
<knownbad> 应该比较不跟你罗嗦些。
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 你说英文字体还是中文字体好看
<snugglecat> 墨西哥妹妹不罗嗦???
<knownbad> snugglecat: 没，只有宰了你运到火星去。
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 墨西哥妹妹是不是跳舞很好
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 两个都不错
<snugglecat> 我觉得女人跳舞， 都是在 展示 性
<snugglecat> 扭屁股啥的
<knownbad> 问羊肉炉。
<snugglecat> 看着就像 ooxx
<knownbad> 他正火热着。
<knownbad> 不一定要性，但要那个感觉。  这叫性感。
<snugglecat> 我想如果找个墨西哥妹妹 在 ooxx 时跳草裙舞， 那该......
<Pwnna> ...
<snugglecat> jj 会不会受不了
<knownbad> 她要你就是性，不喜欢你就只给看。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我个人觉得跳舞原始就是从性那里来的
<snugglecat> 还有那马达屁股
<knownbad> 羊肉炉应该清楚。
<knownbad> 国内也有啊。
<snugglecat> 那个世界杯歌手， 马达屁股叫啥名字
<knownbad> 你？
<snugglecat> 我想那么多女 fans 喜欢， 一定有那方面的想象
<snugglecat> 我也希望是， 忘了哪界世界杯了， 长主题曲的， 啥 go go go
<snugglecat> 的
<ypsjd> 各位早上好
<knownbad> 儿子上学了？
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 你好
<snugglecat> 上学了
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 忘了哪个人说了， 中文字体没一个好看的
<Pwnna> ..
<snugglecat> 忘了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 国内.. 下次我带你去见识见识
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有无假人臀部装马达的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 古语有云: 改革开放好, 老牛吃嫩草.
<knownbad> 没，我看电视国标舞。
<snugglecat> 交谊舞，也有性暗示
<knownbad> 我是冤枉的，是嫩选我这个老牛的。
<knownbad> 嫩草
<snugglecat> 是一蒲公英不小心落在了一牛粪上
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不是说你现在这个.. 我说要带你去见见世面
<snugglecat> 是一国内蒲公英不小心落在了一台湾牛跑到美国的牛粪上
<knownbad> rumba 比较煽情些。
<knownbad> 我那里知道那里，就看了电视的国标舞嘛。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你家庭是个多国部队
<knownbad> 哪是？
<snugglecat> 台湾男人， 大陆妹子， 美国移民
<snugglecat> 大陆台湾打起来， 你咋办
<knownbad> fivesheep: 去找墨西哥妹妹，她要你什么都可以。
<knownbad> 我跟美国走？
<snugglecat> 美国帮台湾打大陆
<snugglecat> 你逃不掉了， 你本身就一中美关系
<fivesheep> 我绝对会回去带路
<snugglecat> 中台美你啥都占了
<fivesheep> 中国不能再被这些家伙糟蹋了
<fivesheep> 这60年... 你看都变得怎样
<knownbad> 六年前有可能，我那时还在美国海军。  第六舰队就开去了台湾海峡了。
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 关键是 knownbad 一家子
<snugglecat> 中台美关系全齐了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我那时候也有个同学在美国海军哦
<snugglecat> 妹妹菲好
<knownbad> fivesheep: 那时是有考虑会不会真得被征召了去。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有无想过在美国弄个啥机构， 专门帮助大陆逃过去的同胞
<fivesheep> knownbad: 据说军队里很多都是gay
<knownbad> 是啊，到时跟你朋友一样只站在美国一方。
<snugglecat> 在美国买块地， 当中国真的出大事， 就在那安置中国难民
<knownbad> 跟社会一样什么样的人都有。我那单位菲律宾人多。
<snugglecat> 来个美国的中国州
<snugglecat> 美国国旗又多一颗星
<fivesheep> 联邦吧. 干脆
<knownbad> 去加拿大吧。
<fivesheep> 太平洋联邦共和国
<snugglecat> 就这意思
<snugglecat> 我等着你哦， 中国出大事了， 我带着儿子游泳过去找你们
<knownbad> fivesheep: 别忘了去探望妹妹的老妈子，看看妹妹将来会不会成了油桶。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这个跟饮食有关系吧
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/639db613gw1do02osuv47g.gif 这家伙真有喜感。 昨天已经发过这了。 但我还是忍不住今天又去看
<knownbad> 基因也有关系，但你得自个看着办。
<knownbad> 或许你喜欢五花肉吧？
<may1i> qqplayer ffmpeg部分开源
<may1i> 腾讯要是把qqplayer开源了，会是史上最好的通用播放器了吧
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.nicaliving.com/files/images/p621.preview.jpg
<snugglecat> may1i, 你还是 弄个 a 片搜索引擎吧
<snugglecat> 等着呢
<knownbad> burrito 还好，没墨西哥妹妹就不好了。。。呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看到 a片 高亮了，， 說什麼呢？？
<may1i> snugglecat: 预估了一下工作量，发现自己的带宽略小，索引的话有些困难
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在说 may1i 设计 a 片搜索殷勤
<may1i> CyrusYzGTt: 是你的关键词有问题吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦，，
<Pwnna> o.o
<CyrusYzGTt> may1i§ .. 好吧，，是我設置的，， 說 a片 av 蒼井空， 那些我這裏纔會顯示
<snugglecat> may1i, 去美国找种子投资， 然后自己架服务器
<snugglecat> 我等着
<may1i> snugglecat: 如果能实现bt的片段avi索引也许会节省许多流量去。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> may1i, 加上小姐索引可以么
<snugglecat> may1i, 根据居住地自动搜索出 附近的小姐
<snugglecat> may1i, 加上一些套套等广告
<may1i> snugglecat: 远离你们这些猥琐男
<snugglecat> 或者输入地方， 搜出附近的小姐。 这样可以去某个地方旅行， 就可以搜到那个地方的小姐了
<may1i> http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/111212/2250170563801639.jpg
<jiero> 白色的 Nokia N9啊。。。
<jiero> 我想要啊！！！！！
<Ian|zh_CN> 还有几枚肾……？
<MeaCulpa> may1i: QQ不想上耻辱柱？
<kingbo> 早
<jiero> 早
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fun.youth.cn/zt/worldcup/wztt/201112/t20111212_1805174.htm ...
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • VIM 中，只用 vimscript 写插件可能吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357246 VIM 中，只用 vimscript 写插件可能吗？ 不用python 之类的 binding. EMACS 可以做到只用 elisp 写插件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jameschyn — 2011-12-13 9:25
 * Gadmj slaps a16g around a bit with a large Nokia 5320 
 * Gadmj slaps zzmfish around a bit with a large Nokia 5320 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.guomii.com/posts/16424
<kk> CyrusYzGTt , 非linux网址。
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 居然会有人问vim这种问题....
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<AsuraLe> awesome 下面如何进行硬盘休眠啊？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 使用电源管理的DM。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不知道lightdm有没有，gdm有
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 你就当没这个wm, 都用命令
<MeaCulpa> wm是帮你布局X的，其他都是附加功能
<jiero> Mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可以吗我第一次听说呢。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可以啥？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧，我对Linux命令一无所知
<mofaph> 在 /proc 目录下，哪个文件是对显卡的描述？我看了 man 5 proc，但是我还是不知道
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa:我就是不知道休眠到硬盘应该用哪个命令
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 因为经常每次都重新启动太慢了，而且有时候临时的关闭，本本快没电休眠到硬盘比较好`～～～
<jiero> pm-hibernate   google 到的。
<jiero> AsuraLe: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=58273
<jiero> AsuraLe: 直接按电源键——硬体那个，事先设置好。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥老外程序员用unity呢。。。Ubuntu呢。。。都不在意一点性能差异么。。。
<eexp> AsuraLe: 安装 hibernate
<AsuraLe> eexp: 装了
<AsuraLe> eexp: 但是没有那个命令
<jiero> AsuraLe:  pm-hibernate
<eexp> hiber<tab>补全，应该有3种suspend。我
<eexp> 我这没安装。不记得。补全吧。看man吧。
<adam8157> pm-utils
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 呵呵，我也不知道，我从没搞出来过休眠到硬盘
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 怎么休眠？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ? 不知道你在说什么，我不用ubuntu不用gnome
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 程序员只用编辑器和编译器，OS与他们无关
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。你现在回复我都忘了我和你说啥了。。
<eexp> adam8157: 额。是pm
<AsuraLe> eexp: 我输Hib补全不出来...
<MeaCulpa> 09:54 < jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥老外程序员用unity呢。。。Ubuntu呢。。。都不在意一点性能差异么。。。
<eexp> AsuraLe: 你看蛋蛋说的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。那句话，明白。
<eexp> pm-suspend-hybrid
<eexp> 是这个。记错了。
<eexp> adam8157: 你咋记得？难道你经常手动？
<adam8157> eexp: 经常pm-suspend 和 pm-hibernate
<AsuraLe> eexp: 没有那个命令。。。。。只有个pm-的补全只有个pm-is-supported
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 程序员是写程序吃饭的，开发环境不关心的多了去了，尤其老外，时间充裕生活悠闲，不在乎环境别扭的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我们这里，老外用的别扭的多了去了，人家时间多，根本不care工作环境
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Adobe Reader 9 与Unity http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357251 我在unity 下用 adobe reader 菜单都不显示，比如 按File菜单，下面都是的选项都不显示文字，只有菜单的位置 这里不好截图～不好意思啦 但在Gnome shell中就没这个问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayne003 — 2011-12-13 9:57
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。感觉他们都很迅速的。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 和我比起来。
<eexp> adam8157: 你这么低级。咋不用 pm-suspend-hybrid。智能休眠
<eexp> AsuraLe: 。。你啥系统
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我这里见过一辈子只用食指打字，用windows默认console telnet上unix干活一辈子的
<AsuraLe> eexp: debian
<eexp> nnnd 网络lag到界面黑脸
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 工作只是用来提供生活的资金
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 喜欢工作的 :D
<adam8157> eexp: 就是又待机又休眠呗
<adam8157> AsuraLe: install pm-utils
<eexpress> nnnd 黑脸。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: install 显示装过了
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 那不就完了
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是没有你说的那个命令
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 废话 #
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我的错。。。。没加sudo...
<mofaph> 在 /proc 目录下，哪个文件是对显卡的描述？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 但是只有suspend，没有hibernate啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: pm- !!!
<AsuraLe> adam8157:嘿嘿，搞定了：）
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 要认真听 认真想 少问 多查
<lengxx> quit
 * jiero 抱抱 蓝色小药丸
<jiero> 发现播放一小时音乐电池下降1.5%，音乐播放真是相对省电。。。
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我每次都是查不出来才问的嘛TT
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 所以, 搜索查资料的能力, 和提问的技巧很重要的
<jiero> AsuraLe: 为啥我一搜就有了啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有的人天生就是google bot
<eexpress> 自从蛋蛋招聘过人，就有官腔了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 官僚主義
<eexpress> 看来适合当官了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我是吧，我讨厌。
<adam8157> eexpress: 哼哼
<eexpress> .. 得色了。
 * adam8157 求推荐啊....我要忙死了最近
<eexpress> 推荐啥
<CyrusYzGTt>  zf來了。。  所有在看 AV的藏好
<adam8157> eexpress: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 , 非linux网址。
<adam8157> kk: ....
<jiero> adam8157: 哈哈
<eexpress> 。
<kk> adam8157, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 需要 標題 有 linux 單詞的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的touch竟然发货了。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 谁的 KK 啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 神奇啊
<eexpress> sevk的
<adam8157> kk: 踢你哦
<MeaCulpa> "RedHat的办公地点在北京中关村, 工作环境相当不错, 很放松很自由很舒服, "
<adam8157> gfrog: 这有啥神奇的
<eexpress> adam8157: 我推荐 MeaCulpa去
<MeaCulpa> 楼是不错，下了楼就烂了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不会C, 不编程，不懂内核，不懂Linux
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我都是google来的，我是bot
<eexpress> 只测试呢。 MeaCulpa
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 测试...那可以，我个子大，抓dev可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<eexpress> 难道酷胖现在只测试女人？
<roylez> eexpress: 真名抢回来老？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，肝功能糟糕了，我要修养几个月
<adam8157> gfrog: 这有啥神奇的?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么搞的肝不行了？
<jiero> roylez: 主席好
<jiero> eexpress: 神好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后换KFC为Subway
<eexpress> nnnd 今天碰到鬼。老黑脸。卡住
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都想退款了。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 体检糟糕了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 奶酪只吃Edam
<eexpress> 天天吃垃圾食品。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 香肠和培根不吃了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 垃圾食品健康
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。你还吃那些东西啊。。。
<eexpress> 到200斤，就完蛋了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我吃了一周肉肚子都酸水了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我已经完蛋6%了
<eexpress> 194?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 极度嫉妒
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 水喝的太少.
<MeaCulpa> 中餐不健康
<eexpress> 当小相扑算了。
<MeaCulpa> 以后少吃，多吃垃圾食品
<eexpress> 把 roylez 推到。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 和roylez一起吃就好了不是？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就你们楼下那Subway, 有一次做广告，和盖饭比热量和脂肪含量，Subway6寸的只有鱼香肉丝饭的1/4
<MeaCulpa> 据说盖饭的卤决不能吃
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 如何让gcc把全局未初始化变量、结构体、数组的数据放在.data段中 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357254 我们知道　编译器在编译程序时　最终把程序的二进制文件最少分成三个段： .text (放代码) .data (放已初始化不为0的数据，占用二进制文件的大小　即使初始为０的数据扔然放在.bss只少在gcc上是如此) .bs ...
<eexpress> qy117121: 小乖乖。你是那小妹子不。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们还玩JBoss? BS!
<MeaCulpa> https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat8106 这个有点意思，啥实质性的都没说
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们家的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看上去不错的，什么专业知识都不需要
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 华为深圳居然给我打电话？？？昏头了？
<eexpress> roylez: 你这家伙，到处行骗。还不是垃圾邮件满天飞嘛。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为了庆祝你不能吃肉，今天去KFC，我请？
<tornodo> 大家ubuntu下用的什么qq
<eexpress> adam8157: 我要兼职。
<adam8157> eexpress: 来吧
<adam8157> roylez: 华为...
<eexpress> adam8157: soho可以不。
<roylez> eexpress: .....神要兼啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行，我带了饭了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<eexpress> roylez: 你们那边可以soho吧
<freeflying> roylez: adam8157 你们周末的活动如何啊
<tornodo> 这东西不错哦
<roylez> eexpress: 可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 多年前某礼拜六华为给我打电话叫我礼拜天去面试，我说sorry我已经奉献给上帝了
<tornodo> 相比，我还是习惯qq
<gfrog> adam8157: http://irising.me/2011/12/12574/ 有兴趣折腾嘛？
<kk> gfrog , 非linux网址。
<eexpress> roylez: 那我要兼职。赶紧打钱过来。
<gfrog> kk: 擦，kindle是linux的！！
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: soho 忽悠，挺好的
<roylez> eexpress: 实习满了3年之后可以
 * gfrog 谁调教出来的这个变态bot
<kk> gfrog, 还有什么是Linux？  ㍢ 
<eexpress> 骗子公司嘛。实习3年。玩人啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不要, 等等再说
<adam8157> freeflying: 周末没活动 所有的活动都在工作日. 不占用周末时间
<eexpress> freeflying: 要兼职保姆不。
<freeflying> eexpress: 你要做？
<eexpress> 我愿意sohu，远程教育你的崽崽。
<eexpress> soho
<freeflying> eexpress: 我还是自己来吧
<eexpress> 别啊。
<mofaph> 怎么检测机器的显卡个数呢？我希望可以找到一种方法，也就是读取文本文件就可以了，不用使用命令（比如 dmidecode, lshw, hwinfo）这些命令
<sunwilston> 有谁在 gentoo下试过 e4rat ?
<eexpress> 我天天给他看动画片的。 freeflying
<freeflying> eexpress: kao
<eexpress> :D
<eexpress> 教他打游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> lspci -vvv | grep VGA
<hzform> 动画片多无聊，给你家宝宝看黑客帝国，让他看看linux和世界黑帽大会的内容
<eexpress> 打游戏，开发智力的。
<mofaph> hzform: 黑客帝国？看反拖拉斯行动，或者操作系统革命还差不多……
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 AV
<tornodo> av？
<CyrusYzGTt> 影像寫真
<tornodo> 不如3级
<hzform> 让他看看Usenet新闻组的新闻
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 量子力學
<tornodo> 学广义相对论得了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哥德巴赫猜想
<tornodo> 学尼采，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 道德經 南華經
<CyrusYzGTt> 道藏
<eexpress> 。 扯没边了。
<hzform> CyrusYzGTt：你的方法不错，让他家宝宝看看本科物理系的几大力学
<snugglecat> 毛新宇 70年生人， 张志新 75 年被审判， 毛远新说：“判了无期徒刑还这样嚣张，杀！……”。 那时毛新宇才5岁啊
 * pocoyo 拜神拜主席 拜罗姐 
<CyrusYzGTt> hzform§ 嗯，， 高起點 ，高成就
<snugglecat> 貌似不大符合逻辑
<snugglecat> 错了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 我张冠李戴
<MeaCulpa> 中微子都跑了
<snugglecat> 了
<hzform> 看看道德经也行，把你家宝宝向着准圣人的方向培养
<eexpress> pocoyo: 蓝色药丸
<MeaCulpa> 相对论都要修改了
<snugglecat> 是毛远新
<tornodo> 你孩子将来一定是圣人
<snugglecat> 不是毛新宇， 不好意思
<pocoyo> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo, please see my private message
<MeaCulpa> 看《诗经》, 向情圣培养
 * snugglecat 拜梅姐
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 金瓶梅
<tornodo> 看肉蒲团，还是3D的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 社會工程學
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 希格斯粒子检测出来了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ 暗能量，， 無能量？？
<eexpress> daf3707: 尤达？
<MeaCulpa> 不知...
<hzform> 看社会工程学,网络安全，安全边际，linux，unix，英语，法语，日语，德语，机械设计与制造，武器知识与技巧，心理学，四大力学，拓扑数学……把你家宝宝培养成超级特工加超级黑客
<lerosua1> 直接让他加入城管不就得了
<CyrusYzGTt> hzform§ 你漏了 道德經 南華經 道藏
<MeaCulpa> 话说，教他如何正面打击敌人后脑吧，一击毙命
<MeaCulpa> 那个散打的可怜人
<tornodo> 还有圣经
<snugglecat> 教他如何玩 jj
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 形態發生學
<CyrusYzGTt> 進化論， 創造論  智能製造論
<hzform> MeaCulpa：嗯，不错，武功在高，一砖料到
<MeaCulpa> 金刚乘，教他吸精，抖金刚，捣莲花，驭明妃，得真身
<eexp> .
<snugglecat> 说谁的孩子啊
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈。， 又來了
<roylez> eexp: xp早
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 幫我 封印 CyrusYzGTt_ 帶有下劃綫的。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 这两天好忙啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 我后天又有presentation...
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ +b CyrusYzGTt_!*
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ .. 神仙姐姐？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥
<snugglecat> 不是说要清理和动物有关的么
<snugglecat> 德国松鼠算不算
<MeaCulpa> roylez: adam8157 话说，合肥好玩么，有Emacer踢馆么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要不你来讲吧。关于aix连svc的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 木有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 真木有
<adam8157> roylez: 你又要将啥
<roylez> adam8157: aix连svc
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<roylez> adam8157: 啧个啥
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<adam8157> 第一个是动词 第二个是名词
<adam8157> 啧的啧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SVC没玩过，AIX偶没证，哈哈
<pocoyo> roylez: presentation 是什么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez ... 无聊... 群众反映如何? 膜拜？热烈？唾弃？睡觉？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现场出现一个roylez的粉丝
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: wow, 说来听听
<eexp> 粉丝？ roylez 你有粉丝了啊。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就是科大一个学生 表示久仰
<CyrusYzGTt_cs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<eexp> 表示久仰？没拥抱啥的？
<pocoyo> 女的？
<eexp> pocoyo: 这你都敢问？
<adam8157> 爷们儿
<pocoyo> eexp: 烧香拜神
<eexp> pocoyo: 这是隐私了。别随便问。
<pocoyo> eexp: 哦。 i xee
<CyrusYzGTt_cs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
 * eexp 被4S的骗了换水泵。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 啥车
<adam8157> 我还以为4S 是iPhone
<adam8157> 我还以为4S 是iPhone 4S   水泵指肾
<LOL_> ...
<metbsd> 这里怎么这么多老外
<Pwnna> o.o
<LOL_> ...
<metbsd> 虽然说中文，但是更老外
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_cs: 今天天气不好
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 利用屏幕不能用的笔记本。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 可以做成dedi服务器
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt_cs: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ .. 我木有不能用的筆電，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 夫兵者不祥之器也
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ?? 什麼事。。？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 大兵过后，必有凶年
<byzantium> gcc -Wall myls.c -o myls
<byzantium> /tmp/cc2GpgaY.o: In function `main':
<byzantium> myls.c:(.text+0x17): undefined reference to `err_quit'
<byzantium> myls.c:(.text+0x4a): undefined reference to `err_sys'
<byzantium> collect2: ld 返回 1
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们不是周六去合肥的活动吗
<byzantium> 问一下 这个是什么意思啊 啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 以为你问我们公司的活动呢.... 嗯 去了 讲了 回来了..
<LOL_> ...
<tornodo> 没有定义
<adam8157> LOL_: 点点?
<CyrusYzGTt_es> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<sulit> ofan:好久不见
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 夫兵者不祥之器也
<sulit> ofan: 活的还好吧
<ofan> sulit: long time no see,stranger
<ofan> sulit: so so
<sulit> ofan: 你猜猜
<LOL_> 你猜，你猜，你猜猜
<ofan> sulit: 罗姐的粉丝？
<sulit> ofan: mysql
<sulit> ofan: 不懂
<ofan> sulit: jiero 的马甲？
<sulit> ofan: superlight
<sulit> sulit: yi
<ofan> 没印象
<sulit> ofan: 贵人多忘事，正常
<ofan> 头有点疼
<sulit> ofan: 你怎么知道的，我头疼，神经都出问题了
<jiero> ofan: 你找我？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> sulit: 我说我头疼
<ofan> 眼疼
<ofan> 玩上古卷轴玩多了
<ofan> jiero: 没事
<jiero> ofan: 说句活得还好吧。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我还没玩过地球帝国，转眼间就免费了。10年了。
<jiero> ofan: 哈哈，日子过得真快啊。当时连个3D显卡都没
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt_ls: 还会说别的不？
<oooo> 有谁知道怎么取消banshee的smart list功能
<oooo> 每次删除后，下次启动又出现了
<MeaCulpa> 老滚，老滚
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 老滚Skyrim据说是Oblivion的世界+Morrowind的模式，很爽啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。我从来没接触过那类游戏的——欧美的RPG我只玩了辐射1.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 我比较喜欢老式欧美RPG的
<MeaCulpa> 现在好这口的国内不多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还有个某地牢围攻玩了demo
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我还玩dick the small wood 还是啥的。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<hzform> 三角洲系列   使命召唤系列
<erasin> 你们干嘛不建个游戏irc？？？？
<hzform> 都可以
<snugglecat> erasin, 在 irc 里 ooxx ????
<MeaCulpa> erasin: ..
<MeaCulpa> linuxfire是游戏irc
<jiero> linuxfire没去过
<jiero> 听说过2此
<hzform> cs用军刺，M249,SVD杀人感觉很不错
<jiero> 还是榴弹+火箭炮比较爽
<erasin> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> CS... 马桶上的游戏
<jiero> 天基电磁炮杀
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jiero> 。。。
<hzform> 热焰炮
<LOL_> 。。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_bs: .. ..
<hzform> 电浆枪  闪电枪都不错
<CyrusYzGTt_bs> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> 。。。
<hzform> 高斯类枪械研制出来了吗？
<LOL_> 那是什么
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 好像有原型了
<jiero> hzform: 那些不如遥控机器人实用啊
<LOL_> 什么东东
<jiero> LOL_: gauss weapon
<MeaCulpa> Gauss 枪还是猛地
<MeaCulpa> railgun
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 电磁炮
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还是声波武器杀人爽哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Gauss属于物理攻击，有其优越性的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 要瞄准的还是比较麻烦
<MeaCulpa> en那时
<hzform> 太郁闷了
<hzform> 哪位出租枪支呀？我想租一两支
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 用大电流通过线圈加速细小的金属环，以极快的初速度发射，途中会电离周边空气形成等离子态，看上去有一个个光圈，可以穿透一些障碍物
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11如何设置成热点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357258 我想把ubuntu的电脑设置成一个热点，这台电脑当作一台服务器，别的电脑可通过无线连接，请问如何设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pinna_angel — 2011-12-13 11:44
<snugglecat> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Homepage | Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 对人的杀伤力其实不算大，速度太快了，伤口可能会立即愈合，就看那被加速的物体怎么设计了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用神经毒药制成的物体
<MeaCulpa> Fallout里面中国都研制出Gauss Minigun了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知道超高速物体穿透人体会有什么状况
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可能人感觉不到。和极其细微的针一样
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 也许杀死一串细胞 :D
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有开源激光印刷的了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不懂其实我。。
<MeaCulpa> 啊，原来Gauss Gun和railgun还有点不一样
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 喂，你干吗呢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 啥事？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥事，就是有点无聊，想找你聊会儿
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ?? 額，， 我在學駕駛 理論
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 考驾照？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 成为一个司机？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，， 這樣我就可以遠離網絡了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • system.img.ext4在ubuntu 11.10 挂载不了，求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357260 sudo mount -t ext4 -o loop system.img.ext4 /media/ 在这一步提示错误 手机论坛有人说可以在linux旧版本下挂载成功 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazy_line — 2011-12-13 12:06
<CyrusYzGTt_ks> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<LOL_> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 13 日 星期二 12:12:11
<LOL_> ping hubbard.freenode.net
<LOL_> PING hubbard.freenode.net
<LOL_> PING hubbard.freenode.net\r\n
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> test
<kk> LOL_, ....  ㍤ 
<roylez> adam8157: http://createjs.org/
<kk> roylez 非linux网址? Create — A new kind of web editing interface
<lubcat> kk: ......
<kk> lubcat, 休息一下...  ㍤ 
<lubcat> kk: thanks
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，别working了
<roylez> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<roylez> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> most-positive-fixnum
<cfy> (/ most-positive-fixnum 1024 1024)
<snugglecat> http://www.tu265.com/di-JzpyD1.jpg
<snugglecat> 有人踢馆啦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 在linux下安装运行朗文当代高级词典4th 出现问题了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357266 在朗文当代高级词典4th 下发现linux这个目录 于是试下安装 转成iso后挂载 安装一直很成功 不过装完双击目录下的idoce4 怎样也没有反应 反倒旁边的uninstall把软件卸载了 装的是11.10 求助。。。 统计信息:  ...
<mayli> test
<mayli> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 13 日 星期二 13:12:25
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mayli> 看起来不是彩色了
<kingbo> kvm客户端能不能做成双屏模式?
<ofan> yooooooooo
<ofan> snugglecat: 这谁画的，k他
<mayli> kingbo: 开俩vnc？
<kingbo> mayli: 那个不是双屏模式啊
<kingbo> mayli: 工作用，需要双屏模式
<mayli> kingbo: 俩独立屏幕么？
<mayli> kingbo: 一个屏幕一个vnc？ 或者直接扩展一个大vnc呗
<kingbo> mayli: 石油物探人，真机有双屏，个别软件需要windows，还需要双屏
<kingbo> mayli: 扩大方式可行否，对显存有要求？
<kingbo> mayli: 我是经常rdesktop的，用惯了
<kingbo> mayli: virtualbox是支持的，看样子要vbox了
<mayli> kingbo: 这个不好弄，感觉跟硬件关系比较大,kvm对其他设备还比较基础
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 来看美女啦！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357270 大家先消消气　我不是故意的　是真的需要老师们的帮助 我们知道　编译器在编译程序时　最终把程序的二进制文件最少分成三个段： .text (放代码) .data (放已初始化不为0的数据，占用二进制文件的大小　即使初始为０的数据扔然放在.bss只少在gcc ...
<kingbo> mayli: 嗯，看来只能用rdesktop扩屏了
<lubcat> ls那个标题党
<kingbo> mayli: 难：扩屏分辨率高了，颜色只有8色，太鸡看
<kingbo> mayli: 太难看
<gfrog> adam8157: ping
<snugglecat> ofan, :)
<snugglecat> 怎么 cjk 过段时间就要重新注册
<snugglecat> ssh 通道不算登录么， cjb 提示说必须 7 天内登陆。 我可是天天用 ssh 通道啊
<gfrog> kingbo: kvm现在支持多显示器的。。。
<gfrog> kingbo: 不过俺木有配置过，hiahia
<kingbo> gfrog: 请给个连接
<gfrog> kingbo: www.google.com
<gfrog> kingbo: lol
<kingbo> gfrog: 我找过twinview，没找到，请给个关键词
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: hi
<microcai> snugglecat: 不算的
<microcai> snugglecat: 要登录进去开 session 了才算
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: hello
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: 你不去fire么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 不能更新，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357273 在软件源上面切换其它服务器也没法更新！提示说已有一个synaptic正在运行 ，已有另一个synaptic正运行于非交互模式，请先等待它结束，我安装的是9.04的版本！请各位大侠帮手！ 新接触的这个系统，不太懂，最好解释的详细些，谢谢！ 统计信息:  ...
<a2588> mint or ubuntu ? seems time to leave ubuntu ?>
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: fire是什么?
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: linuxfire
<DBLobster> GNUdog ee
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: 不知道是什么，为什么要去那里?
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: 没什么, 因为我推上的人, 都在那里, 只有你不在.
<GNUdog> DBLobster: ee?
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: 哦，是网站么? 我去看看
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: 还是irc?
<DBLobster> gho
<DBLobster> gh
<DBLobster> GNUdog 难道记错人了.
<gfrog> kingbo: 哎呀，找到个选项，但是我试了下似乎不行啊，我翻翻文档哈。
<GNUdog> DBLobster: 必须…
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗
<GNUdog> ee 这鸟人，现在不知道去哪里了
<snugglecat> microcai, 哦， 原来酱紫， 怎么开 session 呢
<GNUdog> gfrog: 蛙蛙～
<snugglecat> 难怪没隔几天就得注册一次
<gfrog> GNUdog: 怎么感觉叫的这么恶呢。。
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: irc://irchub.linuxfire.com.cn/#linuxfire
<snugglecat> microcai, 用 ssh 登陆一次就算开了 session 了么
<GNUdog> gfrog: lol
<microcai> snugglecat:  是
<snugglecat> thx microcai
<kingbo> gfrog: 热心人......
<gfrog> kingbo: http://blog.luboskocman.com/2010/06/how-to-connect-multiple-displays-to.html check this page, it say only support win guest now.
<kk> gfrog 非linux网址? Blog of Lubos Kocman: How to connect multiple displays to a spice guest
 * gfrog 这bot的提示太蛋疼了，只有带linux的titile的链接才叫linux网址嘛？
<kingbo> gfrog: 谢谢
<ceetozz>   音频设备是属于字符设备么 ？
<microcai> ceetozz:  sure
 * Kandu 期待 ofan 的 irc bot 早日做好，取代這個傻 bot
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: 我去看看
<snugglecat> gfrog, 反了他
<snugglecat> 打倒 KK
<ghosTM55> DBLobster: irc://irchub.linuxfire.com.cn/#linuxfire , irc这个协议怎么打开的?
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 远程桌面管理软件Remmina http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357279 Remmina,非常强大的软件，支持我最需要的两个协议rdp，ssh，对一般人应该够用了，通过插件还可以支持其他的，自己摸索吧 有中文，win支持的比较好，可以记住密码，ssh正常使用可以，但是如何记住密码啊，每次输好麻烦啊，有用过的介绍下经验 ...
<zhan> DBLobster: 瞎瞎
<DBLobster> zhan: 占鱼
<DBLobster> ghosTM55: 你用啥软件就那么设置吧. 差不多的.
<MeaCulpa> http://www.whylinuxsucks.org/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Why Linux Sucks | Analytical educated views on why Linux as a Desktop is not getting anywhere
<MeaCulpa> kk: 这就是Linux网址了？
<MeaCulpa> :)
<kk> MeaCulpa, 它是什么样的Linux网站？  ㍦ 
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu Server 10.4 LTS 安装 RAID找不到双硬盘，着急，在线求等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357280 本人在DELL R200上安装UBUNTU 10.04 LTS， 需要安装软RAID，但在安装过程中，怎么都只能找到一块硬盘，退到shell下，fdisk可以看到sda和sdb，分区均为空。 请问有什么办法解决吗？谢谢！ 另注： 机器是Dell R200, 2块2T S-A ...
<MeaCulpa> google里面搜linux挺有意思, 排第一的是ubuntu, 但是上面有个SUSE的广告~
<mao1> 老婆给当程序员的老公打电话：“下班顺路买一斤包子带回来，如果看到卖西瓜的，就买一个。”当晚，程序员老公手捧一个包子进了家门……老婆怒道：“你怎么就买了一个包子？！”老公答曰：“因为看到了卖西瓜的。”
<MeaCulpa> ... 这是啥程序员...
<mao1> 一位中国留学生在美国商店打工，不带计算器，抬头望天，心算找零。顾客大为惊讶，纷纷掏出计算器验证，皆无误，也抬头望天，惊恐地问：“云计算？
<mao1> 上联：subway，railway，highway，way way to die。 下联：investigator，officer，announcer，sir sir to lie。横批：welcome to china！
<microcai> mao1:  继续
<mao1> 本人大四了，一天一个人在宿舍看H片，室友推门而入，我迅速最小化，装作是在玩游戏。他看了我一眼，幽幽的说，四年了，我们兄弟还是没能到肝胆相照的地步。
<ceetozz> 哈哈
<mao1> 前几天看到的那个“小撸怡情，大撸伤身，强撸灰飞烟灭”，找到下联了：“先撕长裙，后撕短裤，百撕不得骑姐”，,然后横批TMD也出来了 ：“无撸木骑”。瞬间石化！
<mao1> 手机如此多娇，引无数英雄竟折腰，惜索爱夏普，虚有其表。摩托罗拉，沉迷于刀。一代天骄，诺记帝国，只识换壳卖大钞。俱往矣，数风流人物，iphone最骚!
<mao1> 十年生死两茫茫，不思量，forever young，千里孤坟，everything’s gone。纵使相逢应不识，尘满面，hair’s long。 昨夜幽梦忽还乡，小轩窗，sing sad song，相顾无言，only tears down。料得年年断肠处，明月夜，hold on!
<mao1>  唐诗基本可以总结为：田园有宅男 ，边塞多愤青 ，咏古伤不起， 送别满基情。 宋词基本可以总结为：小资喝花酒 ，老兵坐床头 ，知青咏古自助游， 皇上宫中愁 ，剩女宅家里 ，萝莉嫁王侯， 名媛丈夫死得早， MM在青楼。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<microcai> mao1:  go on ~~~
<MeaCulpa> yeah go on
<mao1> 变态楼主：如果明天早上，你突然发现变了性别。你的第一反应是？
<mao1> 　　暴强回复：先让兄弟们爽爽!
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 文件管理器中右上角打叉图标的意义？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357282 如图，该文件是否能删除？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjuguo — 2011-12-13 15:00
<mao1> 孩子哭闹的时候就在边上打开电视，再打开洗衣机，然后拍小孩的背，一会儿小孩子就睡着了。理论依据是小孩子最多同时关注2件事情，如果有三件事情需要同时关注，他就只能睡觉了…结论：所有小孩都是单核处理器，一旦多线程，就自动挂起。
<mao1> 下面的名字中，肯定有你曾经的同学。1．张伟 2．王伟 3．王芳 4．李娜 5．刘伟 6．张敏 7．李静 8．张丽 9．王静 10．王丽 11．李强 12．张静 13．李敏 14．王敏 15．王磊 16．王勇 17．王艳 18．张磊 19 ．黄东 20．刘东 21．刘洋。
<mao1> 每个班里总有一个喜欢搞笑却又不惹人讨厌的人，总有一个特别特别矮的人，也总有一个特别特别高的人，还一定有个胖子＝＝．．．．．总有一团喜欢吃喝玩乐的人，还总有一个长得难看却觉得是全校最帅/漂亮的人，总有刻苦读书的，总有腐的．．．．．还有闷骚的。
<mao1> 物理课讲动量守衡…老师：一个鸡蛋去撞另一个鸡蛋，谁碎了？？一同学小声：心碎了…老师暴怒：谁的心碎了？？！同学：母鸡的心碎了……
<Kandu> mao1: 少說廢話
<mao1> Kandu: Sorry !
<stlifey> 汗
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 进入安装画面后分好盘以后就是无限等待画面，显示正在探索标题要长！！！！！！！！！！！！！111 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357283 如上，20111213(002).jpg20111213(003).jpg20111213(005).jpg20111213(004).jpg以下的画面就不一一列举了，反正就是无限等待 统计信息: 发表于 由 asdliushifen — 2011-12-13 15:19
<CyrusYzGTt_ks> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<adam8157> roylez: ping
<jyfl987> cl
<CyrusYzGTt_ks> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<lotcor> hi
<sdfasdfsdf> ...
<kk> lotcor, 好  ㍧ 
<sdfasdfsdf> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 13 日 星期二 15:47:23
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<sdfasdfsdf>  > Time.now
<kk> sdfasdfsdf, 2011-12-13 15:49:47 +0800
<sdfasdfsdf> hi
<kk> sdfasdfsdf, 好  ㍧ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老板给我制定的课，上了一个小时不想上了，回来了
<sdfasdfsdf> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 13 日 星期二 15:57:58
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶么
<eexp> 双规？ roylez
<zhan> eexp: yo， 阿姨来啊
 * MeaCulpa 现在貌似bash回归正道了么
<eexp> zhan: 啊。鲇鱼出来了。
<eexp> 有空了？
<sdfasdfsdf> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 13 日 星期二 16:02:20
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 算了，实在没空
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 4点半看看状况吧
<MeaCulpa> 我先去喝一杯，复习实在看不进...晚上11点还要回家开会抓老美，这生活...
<sdfasdfsdf> eexp, 这里一次最多能发送多少个字？
<sdfasdfsdf> eexp, ?
<zhan> eexp: 休息两天
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, 请问这里一次最多能发送多少个字？
<adam8157> sdfasdfsdf: 不知道哦
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, ...
<zhan> sdfasdfsdf: 你想灌水？
<sdfasdfsdf> zhan, :)
<sdfasdfsdf> zhan, 你知道吗？
<zhan> 不知道
<sdfasdfsdf> zhan, 你能替我去freenode问问吗？
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, 你想发一个图片???
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, 然后弄个客户端显示你发的图片？？？
<jska> ###  最近mplayer 播放mkv老退出，有人遇到过么？#######
<snugglecat> 发妹子图？
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 我只想知道这里一次最多能发多少个字，
<zhan> 。。。
<snugglecat> 试一下啊
<zhan> 别
<snugglecat> 应该是无限的
<sdfasdfsdf> 别
<snugglecat> 应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的
<zhan> 自己去开个频道去测试
<snugglecat> 应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的
<snugglecat> 应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的应该是无限的
<kk> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 停
<zhan> 哈哈
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 幸亏我的缓冲区定义的比你发的大一点。。。
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, 有毛关系啊
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 一次接收的最大值
<snugglecat> 你都规定最大值了， 怎么会超呢
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 我规定的比较小
<snugglecat> 小没关系啊， 读俩次罗
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 俺是阻塞的，这也没关系吗？
<snugglecat> 有啥关系
<snugglecat> 阻塞的， 第二次就不阻塞了
<snugglecat> 直到读完
<snugglecat> 有东西读了， 怎么会阻塞呢
<snugglecat> 要射了， 你憋也憋不住啊
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 就怕这次接收不完，下次再接收能收到未接收完的信息吗？
<jska> ######  怎么按字母排序列出所有频道呢？ ###########
<snugglecat> 收到啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 以空空洞洞之心进一步观之，则空空洞洞亦无形象可言，仍是空空洞洞，而归于虚无；空空洞洞既归于虚无，虚无亦须归于虚无，而无虚无之象；虚无既归于虚无，则吾人本心元神湛然澄彻，常处清寂：澄彻清寂而不滞于澄彻清寂，则欲望岂可能够产生?欲望既不能够产生，自然就是真正清静，此即道家之“清静心”。
<snugglecat> 怎么收不到呢。
<snugglecat> 最大值设一也没关系
<snugglecat> 123456789
<snugglecat> 你就收9次啰
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 俺还以为这能接收一次呢，一次接收不到，下次就收不到了
<snugglecat> 收得到，除非你就收一次，就退出了
<adam8157> roylez: ibm z的机器蛮有意思, s390x架构 在线remove当前内核... cc GNUdog
<netphi> ^_^
<snugglecat> 酱紫会阳萎
<bobot> 大家好
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 嗯
<bobot> 我是新手
<GNUdog> adam8157: 好玩归好玩
<snugglecat> 新手好
<GNUdog> 但是这东西，太蛋疼了
<sdfasdfsdf> !time
 * oink_PCLbc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 13 日 星期二 16:16:26
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<snugglecat> bobot, 我是老新手
<bobot> 好，呵呵，也是外国人，，有时所以可能要我去翻印
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, malloc一个10M，算不算有点大
<adam8157> sdfasdfsdf: 不大
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, 不算。 120G也不大
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, 哦，
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, ...
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, 整一硬盘都用作swap
<jska>  ######  用list怎么按字母排序列出所有频道呢？ ###########
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 你丫 的在干啥
<adam8157> GNUdog: zhan博士的twitter果然叫smallzhan...
<snugglecat> jska, 看帮助 /list help
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 叫你呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在超度么
<bobot> 想问你们，在windows可以用QQ机器或SOGOU机器打开上网银行，在LINUX 怎么做？
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 你给我过来
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 老子附体？
<bobot> FIREFOX不能
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 叫你呢
<snugglecat> 老子搭救我们啦
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt,
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt,
<snugglecat> 玉皇大帝 原型是谁
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 你丫的快回来
<zhan> adam8157: 啊？
<GNUdog> sdfasdfsdf: 请勿刷屏
<adam8157> zhan: ... - -! 你不是写论文呢么
<zhan> adam8157: 你说的那人是狗狗？
<sdfasdfsdf> GNUdog, CyrusYzGTt 在刷屏
<adam8157> zhan: 是啊, GNUdog
<zhan> adam8157: 刚提交，歇两天，准备下一篇
<GNUdog> zhan: 小zhanzhan～～～～
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]请问怎么命令行下打开chromuim浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357286 用命令 chromuim提示 GTK-Warning connot open display 统计信息: 发表于 由 ll11222 — 2011-12-13 16:14
<CyrusYzGTt> sdfasdfsdf§ 什麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> sdfasdfsdf§ ?? 你是誰阿？？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<adam8157> zhan: 看吧...我说他这么叫你吧
<adam8157> zhan: 下一篇....
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我就是偶尔才这么叫的好吧
<zhan> adam8157: 这个故事发生在很久之前。
<GNUdog> zhan: 当时还真不是我叫的
<adam8157> zhan: GNUdog <--- 多年未见的*友
<zhan> GNUdog: 那帮人都不见了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sdfasdfsdf§ 你又不是 蒼井空，， 我才不去
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 姓 張的
<bobot> 帮帮忙，没有QQ机器，应该用什么样的？
<GNUdog> zhan: 是啊，原来那帮人，都很少上了
<zhan> GNUdog: 就是那个老妖怪 eexp 还在
<GNUdog> 连 ee 都消失了有一阵子了
<adam8157> eexp: 小e, 出来
<GNUdog> eexp: 老妖～
<zhan> adam8157: 直接叫阿姨
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 一次接收的最大值设大好还是小好？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, 随便。
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 为啥？真的每关系吗？
<snugglecat> 没关系
<snugglecat> 只是与你 buf 有关系
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 10M的buf
<zhan> adam8157: 金主席看起来比我想像的文静点。。
<snugglecat> 你设 1G ， 他也不会读完 1G 才返回
<snugglecat> 10M 的 buf， 你读 1G 的就有问题
<adam8157> zhan: 第一次给我打电话的时候感觉声音太嫩了...见面好多了...
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, 10M的buf是不是有点小
<snugglecat> 随便
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, ...
<zhan> adam8157: 哈哈
<snugglecat> 你2M内存， 你设1G 的也没问题
<snugglecat> adam8157, 嫩不好么
<snugglecat> 人老生嫩？？？
<adam8157> snugglecat: 和想象的有反差
<snugglecat> 人老声嫩？？？
 * zhan 大家都在 yy 金主席啊
<snugglecat> adam8157, 喜欢声音不喜欢样子的， 就只打电话
<adam8157> zhan: 只有你...
<zhan> roylez: 金主席好
<snugglecat> adam8157, 喜欢样子不喜欢声音的， 就让她闭嘴
<roylez> zhan: 死鲇鱼你来了
<snugglecat> 调整一下嘛
<roylez> zhan: 我开法事你居然不来拜
<snugglecat> 鲇鱼？？？
<snugglecat> 鲇鱼和鲶鱼 有啥关系
<snugglecat> 是同一种么
<zhan> roylez: 啊？我不知道啊
<snugglecat> 原来如此， CyrusYzGTt 念经， 原来是拜主席
<roylez> zhan: 不可能
<zhan> snugglecat: 你问 ee 老妖怪吧
<zhan> roylez: 哦，我理解错了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??? 有什麼事了，， 又在 扯我下水，， 你太討厭了
<snugglecat> 玉皇大帝是张无忌？？？
<zhan> roylez: 我那天一天就在看文章，边看边改，改完再看。。
<snugglecat> 张三丰？
<roylez> zhan: 反正你欠我饭了
<zhan> roylez: 还死长死长的。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我是水妖
<roylez> zhan: 要不，买身到18摸来？
<roylez> zhan: 卖身
<zhan> roylez: 恩，欠了。
<jyfl987> 难得 zhan来一次
<stock-cn> activeX plugin插件哪里有下载？
<jyfl987> 那个麻雀怎么不来了
<stock-cn> roylez: activeX plugin插件哪里有下载？
<stock-cn> yunfan: activeX plugin插件哪里有下载？
<snugglecat> 现在还有用 activeX ????
<yunfan> roylez: 你知道以前那个 麻雀么
<snugglecat> 不是过时了么
<roylez> zhan: 提醒下你们的会长大人，记得把地址告诉我啊，车票还没报销呢
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 怎么
<roylez> yunfan: 哪个麻雀？
<zhan> roylez: 现在不好说啊，我要先保证能准时下山。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 好吧，， 送你去 玄極天火 鍛鍊肉身
<yunfan> roylez: 很久以前那个 m开头的人 跟ee有点像
<zhan> roylez: 好
<roylez> yunfan: 看见id才能想起来吧...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，zhan来了
<zhan> roylez: 是那个  matri
<yunfan> 搜下log看看 有点年头的事了
<adam8157> roylez: 刚说半天了...
<yunfan> 对 是 matri
<roylez> eexp: xp，鲇鱼来了
<roylez> zhan: o.....
<yunfan> roylez: 你认识那人？
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道去哪里了
<zhan> 记得去澳洲了
<stock-cn> activeX plugin插件哪里有下载？谁知道
<yunfan> 去了白澳就不上irc了 额
<yunfan> 看来是去给白澳人刷盘子了
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, malloc 1G，你怎么写？
<zhan> yunfan: twitter 也好久没更新了
<roylez> yunfan zhan 估计是那边太苦吧。上网是要按流量算的。昆士兰大学，每个学生每个月只有400M流量
<yunfan> zhan: 也许是被种族主义者给卡擦了
<yunfan> roylez: 比我手机流量大多了
<roylez> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> roylez: 不是 那学校怎么这么变态？？？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • linux下如何合并分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357287 我有个320g的空余空间想要合并到80g的/home，改怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-12-13 16:36
<yunfan> roylez: 难道全校就拉了10个adsl?
<roylez> yunfan: 确实是这样的...
<yunfan> roylez: 我想知道原因
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 澳大利亚土著小气
<microcai> roylez: 那好啊，每个月只能看一部有码
<CyrusYzGTt> 澳大利亞 是個 流放國 。。
<yunfan> roylez: 白澳家庭宽带也不是非常贵阿 要不然现在政府怎么开搞1G宽带呢
<yunfan> 说起来 还是东亚人对这个热衷
<snugglecat> sdfasdfsdf, char* buf = new char [1G];
<yunfan> 估计将来世界中心在棒子国了
<roylez> zhan: 有好事没？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 現在不是麼，， 思密達
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<yunfan> snugglecat: '\n'.join[xrange(2**32)]
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, new是？
<snugglecat> 哦
<zhan> roylez: 你们18摸一直要人么？等我确定能下山了找你吧。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 现在中心不是在西韩么
<adam8157> zhan: 我们也要人...
<zhan> roylez: 你怎么跟ee老妖一样的口气
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好吧，， 不說了，，俺說不過你
<CryusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt: 世界中心在西韩
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, new是C++里的？
<snugglecat> snugglecat, 世界中心在西韩
<snugglecat> 是的
<roylez> zhan: 确定要人，不过现在不是来18摸的好时候，大部分的招聘都去无锡了。不过我到时候可以给你留意下北京和上海的。蛋蛋那边也很缺人
<zhan> adam8157: 嗯。
<snugglecat> 不懂 molloc
<CyrusYzGTt> CryusYzGTt§ ,,, 額，， 有一個 冒牌，也夠煩，，你還來。。
<CryusYzGTt> roylez: 18摸在无锡有基地？？
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> zhan: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/   有很多职位哦 不只是kernel-qe
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<roylez> CryusYzGTt: 大基地
<sdfasdfsdf> snugglecat, ...
<adam8157> kk: 你终于好了
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, malloc 1G,怎么写？
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> sdfasdfsdf: ....
<snugglecat> 我也来
<CryusYzGTt> roylez: 为什么去那呢？ 应该不单是开工资的问题吧 有人愿意去无锡那么？
<CyrusYzGTt> CryusYzGTt§ ,, 冒牌的都會被吾 私聊 刷屏的，， 你準備下
<kk> adam8157, 感谢你告诉我。  ㍨ 
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, ？
<adam8157> kk: 不客气
<CyrsuYzGTt> hi
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是很无奈
<zhan> adam8157 roylez 多谢啊。不过还是要悲剧的先赶文章。
<roylez> CryusYzGTt: 估计是北上广人员流动太大，所以挑个偏点的地方，让人不好跳槽。正好无锡也给了点优惠
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, 你都是malloc多大的？
<CyrsuYzGTt> 主席， 捅菊 么
<roylez> zhan: 赶紧赶，弄完了出来请我们吃饭
<CryusYzGTt> roylez: 但关键是无锡那好招人么 许多人去北上广 不愿意去无锡阿 我倒是希望那些大企业去我们黄山市落地
<adam8157> sdfasdfsdf: 最多16M过 没搞过更高的, 理论限制只是内存和OOM
<roylez> CryusYzGTt: 多招一阵子，总有走投无路的学生的
<CyrsuYzGTt> adam8157, 1G是多少啊
<CryusYzGTt> CyrsuYzGTt: 你以为我没脚本？？
<zhan> roylez adam8157 好啊，一顿饭肯定没问题
<sdfasdfsdf> adam8157, 32位，最大为4G
<sdfasdfsdf> 64位，基本是无限
<adam8157> zhan: zhan博士威武
<CryusYzGTt> CyrsuYzGTt: 惹毛老子 给你广播部片子
<CyrsuYzGTt> CryusYzGTt, 你是谁
<CyrsuYzGTt> ..........
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrsuYzGTt, yufan
<CyrsuYzGTt> 哦
<CryusYzGTt> roylez: 那还不如去我们黄山市 我们就在杭州隔壁 总有落魄程序员去 lol
<GNUdog> zhan: 饭…见者有份
<zhan> 科研穷三代，读博毁一生。。
<roylez> CryusYzGTt: 黄山交通不便利
<CryusYzGTt> roylez: 瞎说了
<roylez> zhan: 你咒我呢
<CryusYzGTt> roylez: 火车飞机轮船 哪个没有 我们那机场还是国际机场呢
<zhan> GNUdog: 好啊
<zhan> roylez: 出来就不算了
<GNUdog> lol
<roylez> zhan: ....
<CyrsuYzGTt> CryusYzGTt, 你对错人说话了， 我不是 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrsuYzGTt> 我不是原版
<roylez> GNUdog: G狗，你又出来觅食了？
<sdfasdfsdf> CyrsuYzGTt, ...
<CyrsuYzGTt> 原版在发垃圾信息
<CryusYzGTt> CyrsuYzGTt: 嘿嘿 不错
<GNUdog> roylez: 擦
<roylez> CryusYzGTt: jyf？
<jyfl987> roylez: 好了
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何让ubuntu10.04跨4个显示器显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357288 大家好。我在ubuntu10.04下面需要连接4个显示器。目前驱动都安装好了，显卡是nvidia的双头显示器。目前每个屏幕显示成了一个桌面，我想让通过配置xorg.conf来让4个显示器显示成一个大的桌面。知道的兄弟帮帮忙。目前同一个显卡的两 ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你以为黄山市在山上 额？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<roylez> jyfl987: 果然是淫妇
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ... - -
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄：。。 最近我被冒牌了。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 除了我 还有谁来自山里 额
<roylez> jyfl987: 还有葫芦娃
<zhan> 山里？ jyfl987
<jyfl987> zhan: 恩 我是山里人
 * CyrusYzGTt 去 煮飯，，  雖然不會煮菜。。 
<jyfl987> roylez: 黄山市房子便宜哦 hoho
<zhan> 山里包个村子，天天那啥。。。 jyfl987
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼，毕业没
<roylez> jyfl987: 就知道房子，庸俗
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<zhan> eexp: 妖怪阿姨
<jyfl987> roylez: 你在上海北京开公司 员工买不起房子 没法定居 早晚还是要走的
<jyfl987> zhan: 额 村子太小了 比不上北方大城镇 走个几十里才有个村子
<jyfl987> 有空我要去铁岭走一趟
<roylez> jyfl987: 你现在难道在黄山？
<roylez> jyfl987: 你不是在北京吗？
<zhan> 听说黄山很多温泉
<jyfl987> roylez: 是阿 在帝都 不过帝都这种小村子怎么比得上铁岭这种大城市
<roylez> zhan: ee要毕业，不，是下班了
 * adam8157 倒杯咖啡去...快不行了
<jyfl987> zhan: 确实有 不过矿泉多
<roylez> jyfl987: 得了吧，你还不是在帝都继续吸毒
<jyfl987> zhan: 有的是致癌的 我们有的地方癌症死亡的人还挺多的
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<jyfl987> roylez: 凑不出车费去
<jyfl987> roylez: 据说下面有铀矿 有个国家地质考察的来查过 额
<jyfl987> 不过附近有个导弹部队 也有可能是核泄漏没跟我们说
<roylez> jyfl987: 赶紧去挖，卖给巴基斯坦发大财
<zhan> 。。。吸毒。
<jyfl987> roylez: 我怕没命花
<roylez> zhan: 恩，帝都的毒气
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jyfl987> 东京只是地铁里放毒气 额 北京全城都放
<zhan> 现在还是么？
<sdfasdfsdf> ...a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<roylez> zhan: 显然...
<sdfasdfsdf> ...a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<sdfasdfsdf> ...a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_ls: .. ..
<roylez> sdfasdfsdf: 要我踢你出去么
<alvin_rxg> ...a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<alvin_rxg> ............a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jyfl987> zhan: 前几天好过 今天又开始释放毒气了
<sdfasdfsdf> alvin_rxg, ...
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_ls: .. ..
<jyfl987> 估计再放个几个月 可以把人口给控制下去
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你防毒套件买了么
<roylez> jyfl987: 到帝都实验生化武器，都不会有人发现是投毒
<jyfl987> roylez: 对头 这是一盘很大的棋
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没买
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不团购？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 懒得戴
<jyfl987> 今天这个像是释放了芥子气 有轻微眼睛难受
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不至于吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 口罩不拉风 你当然不戴了 面具套件多拉风
<roylez> jyfl987: 像 adam8157 那样的，主动进化，多好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不 买个 v字仇杀队那个面具 加斗篷一件
<zhan> V 字仇杀队
<jyfl987> roylez: 主动进化影响相貌阿
<roylez> jyfl987: 相貌.....这么浮云的东西
<jyfl987> roylez: 我山里人 不如你跟蛋蛋道行深
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:11:06)
<zhan> 山里才有些源生态的东西
<jyfl987> 是的 原生态阿 最近几年我才开始学会用c
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 靠，， 煮飯 回來，， 發現 多了一個 冒牌的
<alvin_rxg> ................................a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<sdfasdfsdf> alvin_rxg, .a
<sdfasdfsdf> ...a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<jyfl987> roylez: 你把这个机器人 +b了吧
<tt> 有人在么？
<Guest92501> Hello？
<microcai> freeflying: 这就是你免职我的后果 .... 555 到现在还没给我离职补偿
<Guest92501> 大家好
<kk> Guest92501, 好  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> microcai: 主要还是没有给我带帽子 否则哪里有这种事
<jyfl987> 我把他那个ip范围的 统统+b
<microcai> jyfl987: 加油
<CyrusYzGTt> 有
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_帶有 下劃綫的 都 +b +q
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§  幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_帶有 下劃綫的 都 +b +q
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§   幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_帶有 下劃綫的 都 +b +q
<CyrusYzGTt> drivel§  幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_帶有 下劃綫的 都 +b +q
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§  幫我把  CyrusYzGTt_帶有 下劃綫的 都 +b +q
<Guest92501> 你们再说什么啊，完全看不懂啊 ……
<jyfl987> 20.昨天在ATM取钱，密码错了，卡锁了，怎么都想不起密码，觉得奇怪，去银行挂失，设置新密码的时候，大叔说，新密码不能和原密码相同。。
<jyfl987> 这个好
<jyfl987> microcai: 把你也封了
<dot-D> .
<adam8157> .
<microcai> jyfl987: 我闪
<alvin_rxg> ...a
<CyrusYzGTt_ls> CyrusYzGTt:im a bot!
<alvin_rxg> :P
<kk> CyrusYzGTt_ls: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ygGuC70L23o/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: GoogleShootView Teaser_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 jandan
<alvin_rxg> 欢迎光临我的独占城堡，千年之前我是那个她
<jyfl987> xx
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 你啥时候给我帽子的
<jyfl987> 居然没反应过来 太亏了
<alvin_rxg> 什么？
 * adam8157 ca... http://chime.in/user/Bill/chime/83832090542510080
<alvin_rxg> 硬盘肯定很大，不然拍一秒就得挤爆了
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 写入没那么快
<alvin_rxg> :S
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<roylez> adam8157: debian有办法改默认的 dhcp client吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 当然
<roylez> adam8157: 说
<roylez> adam8157: update-alternative 没找到
<adam8157> roylez: 改/etc/network下的ifup脚本
<roylez> adam8157: ...........
<adam8157> roylez: 是说对应interface里面写的那个吧
<Inode_LF> well
<roylez> adam8157: 没找到
<adam8157> roylez: 手头没有debian
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/genuine-ala-lei-a-full-set-of-18-62-6-yuan.html
<adam8157> roylez: 你为啥要改嘛
<kk> roylez 非linux网址? 什么值得买 » 正版《阿拉蕾》(全套18册)　62.6元包邮
<adam8157> roylez: 把别的dhclient都删掉...
<roylez> adam8157: dhcp-client不能自动加ipv6的dns
<Inode_LF> xmpp协议怎么用啊
<roylez> adam8157: 万一我删掉断网了呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 应该是provide的实现 而不是update-alternative
<roylez> adam8157: dhcpcd可以直接写 /etc/resolv.conf.head 非常方便
<jyfl987> roylez: 你现在数据都用什么备份？ adam8157
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<adam8157> jyfl987: dropbox github 移动硬盘
<roylez> jyfl987: github备份配置，其他不备份
<roylez> adam8157, jyfl987, zhan 下班
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你买了 私有的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是怎么存的？ 详细的说说 我也得搞个云存储了
<sincoder> 这就是传说中到  IRC 。 。。
<alvin_rxg> 对
<alvin_rxg> 传说 legend
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最重要的配置扔github, 其次关键数据扔dropbox, 全部包括音乐电影等扔移动硬盘
<alvin_rxg> 或者说 legacy ...
<alvin_rxg> 这书咋样？从图书馆借了本来看 http://book.douban.com/subject/3072383/
<kk> alvin_rxg 非linux网址? The Algorithm Design Manual (2nd Ed.) (豆瓣)
<alvin_rxg> kk: 还在升级啊？
<kk> alvin_rxg, 响应。  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哪些是最重要的配置 你的 fetchmailrc 难道可以放github里
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然. 密码文件都gitignore了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但那个也要找个地方备份一遍阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有 ssh keyfile
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 这些扔到dropbox的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不怕泄漏？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 加密后
<jyfl987> 好吧 那关键是有没有自动化工具来做这些事
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/backup
<MeaCulpa> 反正我用的密码就那几个，sed一把便是
<zhan> adam8157: 金主席都下班了，你还不？
<adam8157> zhan: 在可预见的几个星期内, 我都会很忙....
<adam8157> 缺人啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 招人？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 羡慕你们的买卖啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不如在 $HOME下面 git push
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我自己的工作很忙...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还叫忙？？？ 额 你知道1点上线的概念么
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我有一年没见过日落
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 什么是日落？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu11.10,empathy上飞信，Gtalk,Yahoo,MSN都登录不上，帐号绝对没问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357297 我的帐号肯定是没问题的，不知到怎么回事情。哪位能帮帮我，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 emnshe — 2011-12-13 17:44
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - Ubuntu11.10,empathy上飞信，Gtalk,Yahoo,MSN都登录不上，帐号绝对没问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就是太阳下山，抬头都是10点了
<todayismm> hi
<kk> todayismm, 好  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 诶 我来帝都快三年了 似乎日落只见过几十回 每次还都有做贼的感觉 觉得自己走早了 wtf
<stock-cn> 这里谁用dreambox?在linux下如何用电脑播放dreambox里的节目？
<todayismm> hi
<kk> todayismm, 好  ㍩ 
<sdfasdfsdf> 今天有点冷
<sdfasdfsdf> 天气也不好，有雾
<sdfasdfsdf> 或者说不是雾，是空气中的微尘，城市的空气果然污染都很严重
<sdfasdfsdf> 下午才两点，空气的污染程度已经让你看不见太阳了。。。
<kingbo> 忘记了rdesktop连接到第二个屏的参数，请知道的告诉我，baidu了一午,google又用不了，恶毒的ZF
<sadfsadfsdf> hi
<kk> sadfsadfsdf, 好  ㍪ 
<sdfasdfsdf> 有点饿，想吃饭
<sdfasdfsdf> ，，，
<sdfasdfsdf> 吃饭去
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 技术问题，急求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357298 用ubuntu搭的web服务器,现出现一个关于flash的奇怪现象 上传一个swf文件，在家访问正常，在单位该文件无法加载(此现象很奇怪，不是完全中断，而是随机个别SWF中断)，但是在单位上新浪优酷这些加载SWF都是没问题的。用firebug测试，发现自 ...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu中文论坛 &bull; 查看主题 - 技术问题，急求高手解答
<sadfsadfsdf> hi
<kk> sadfsadfsdf, 好  ㍪ 
<sdfasdfsdf> 该去吃饭了
<sdfasdfsdf> 。。。
<jyfl987> sdfasdfsdf: 一盘很大的棋
<sadfsdddd> hi
 * jyfl987 沦为棋子的p民 ， 还好不是下围棋，不然碰上打劫死去活来的更折腾
<sdfasdfsdf> jyfl987, 什么棋
<kk> sadfsdddd, 好  ㍪ 
<sdfasdfsdf> jyfl987, yunfan你在下棋吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 五子棋？？
<sadfsdddd> hi
<kk> sadfsdddd, 好  ㍪ 
<sdfasdfsdf> 什么棋，到底是？
<sdfasdfsdf> 有点好奇
<CyrusYzGTt> 跳棋？？
<sadfsdddd> hi
<kk> sadfsdddd, 好  ㍪ 
<lubcat> hi
<sdfasdfsdf> 真该去吃饭了，
<sdfasdfsdf> bye
<jiero_> lol
<jiero_> ping 987!!!
<caleb-> http://hime.luna.com.tw # HIME (姫) project
<kk> caleb- 非linux网址? Index of /HIME project
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 協調器,, 你 fork 了 gcin??
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 参与者之一而已啦
<caleb-> 和平 fork
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 哦，， 圍觀一下
<caleb-> 不过 gcin 对简体用户不友好
<caleb-> 刚 fork 还没改善这点
<caleb-> 慢慢改
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以我木有用過
<oooo> 有人知道怎么把一个pygtk窗口嵌入桌面么
<Maucat> 终于进来了
<lubcat> Maucat: 猫窝欢迎你~~
<oooo> 有人知道么？
<oooo> 少年们？大人们？小朋友们？
<caleb-> oooo: 桌面 又叫作 root window
<caleb-> oooo: 一般 WM 都有支持
<oooo> gnome有么
<caleb-> oooo: gtk 有相关 func() 把 window 放到 root window 的
<caleb-> oooo: gnome 肯定有
<oooo> 我再找找，谢谢阿
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • gvim怎么加一个菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357308 有些不常用的连招，不高兴分配命令了，分了也会忘记。 所以想加到菜单里，应该怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2011-12-13 19:47
<iPeipei> http://cnbeta.com/articles/165426.htm  视频的1分12秒
<kk> iPeipei 非linux网址? 用 48 块屏幕组成的超大屏幕上以上帝视角观看 Google Earth_Google Earth_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 10.04 flash整天崩溃，无响应？更新这个就好了nspluginwrapper。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357310 https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/nspluginwrapper 这个是backport绝对稳定。ubuntu 10.04的版本实在是太旧了 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2011-12-13 20:12
<haoyihuan> 谁知道ubuntu10.04终端下修改键盘映射啊？
<baaaac> ubuntu11.10的unity界面这么难用
<zhan> iPeipei: hello
<chenxiao07> haoyihuan: edit /etc/default/console-setup and sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<iPeipei> zhan: hi，鲶鱼
<zhan> 。。。
<iPeipei> 颤颤
<iPeipei> iGoogle: 阿姨好啊
<iPeipei> zhan: 难道我念的不对？哈哈
<zhan> 都是阿姨弄出来的
<iPeipei> 那就是咯，别怪我啊，要怪就怪阿姨咯
<iPeipei> 咦，阿姨半天怎么没反应啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 阿姨 去 餵奶了
<haoyihuan> 怎样对某个人说话啊？
<iPeipei> haoyihuan: 就这样啊
<haoyihuan> 能看到效果  可是怎么操作呢？
<iPeipei> 你输入对方的id，然后说话就尅了
<iPeipei> 比如对我说，输入iPei，然后按tab键补全，再说话即可
<haoyihuan> iPeipei: 这样？
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 又想死了？
<haoyihuan> 还是不对
<iPeipei> haoyihuan: 对啊
<iPeipei> iGoogle: 阿姨献身了啊
<iGoogle> 鲇鱼，佩佩朵
<haoyihuan> iPeipei: 谢谢！
<iGoogle> 有好玩的没
<CyrusYzGTt> iPeipei§ 感謝我吧，， 只有我才能將 iGoogle ee請出
<haoyihuan> iPeipei:  请教终端下设置键盘映射……
<iPeipei> haoyihuan: 找阿姨
<iPeipei> CyrusYzGTt: 果然厉害啊
<iGoogle> 没搞过。估计console-setup啥的，可以。
<snuggleCat> 他奶奶的
<CyrusYzGTt> iPeipei§ 你要 報恩
<haoyihuan> iPeipei:   ？？？
<iPeipei> CyrusYzGTt: 你想咋个报恩法
<snuggleCat> 儿子的作业 1+1 也写一张纸
<CyrusYzGTt> iPeipei§ 我要 穿牆 代理
<iPeipei> haoyihuan: 他都回答你了啊
<snuggleCat> 难道数学也是工多手熟????
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ XD ，，乘法口訣就是
<snuggleCat> 儿子两岁就知道1+1=2 le
<snuggleCat> 了
<iPeipei> snuggleCat: 眼过千遍，不如手过一遍
<haoyihuan> <iGoogle>  怎么设置啊？
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 靠写多来背 1+1 = 2???
<iPeipei> 这些你儿子肯定忘不了了
<iGoogle> 自己看man。没搞过。 haoyihuan
<snuggleCat> iPeipei, 数学也是酱紫？？？
<snuggleCat> 1+1 靠背？？？？？
<lubcat> 1+1=几  好像还没证明出来
<snuggleCat> 奶奶的
<iPeipei> snuggleCat: 这个嘛，看老师了
<haoyihuan> 终端下修改   【xmodmap -e "keycode 94 = backslash bar"】
<iGoogle> snuggleCat: 难道不背？
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ 嗯，， 這樣可以 不用腦 直接從 記憶得出答案
<snuggleCat> 难道要背？？？
<lubcat> 老师竟然敢说等于2
<iGoogle> snuggleCat: 你崽崽能说明为什么等于2？
<zoombut> - -
<zoombut> 1+1=?
<snuggleCat> 1手指加1手指， 他说是俩手指
<CyrusYzGTt> 1+1=田
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<iGoogle> 1+1=两
<snuggleCat> 数学靠背， 没听说过
<jiero_> snuggleCat: 对的。
<snuggleCat> 乘法口诀， 是要背
<iGoogle> snuggleCat: 12+12=？
<jiero_> snuggleCat: 数学可以靠背诵
<snuggleCat> 加法不用吧
<iGoogle> snuggleCat: 你儿子有12根手指没。
<iGoogle> 不背，你让他算
<snuggleCat> 这个不是没上小学学的吧
<jiero_> snuggleCat: 背诵各种解题法则
<snuggleCat> iGoogle, 你上学背 12+12=24???
<lubcat> 学心算么
<jiero_> iGoogle: 狗狗给崽崽玩 Minetest
<snuggleCat> 你小学把 12+12 =24写满一张纸？？？
<iGoogle> snuggleCat: 就是背啊。
<iGoogle> 背规则。
<lubcat> A4
<iGoogle> 笨
<jiero_> snuggleCat: 背 12= 10+2 ， 12+12= 10+10+2+2=24
<snuggleCat> 问题是他写满一张纸啊
<snuggleCat> 1+1=2
<snuggleCat> 1+1=2
<snuggleCat> 1+2=3
<iGoogle> 你看 jiero_  多明白
<snuggleCat> 1+2=3
<snuggleCat> 该死
<iGoogle> :D
<iPeipei> 老师怕你小孩在家里给你捣乱，就让他多写点，这样就不会打扰你了
<Patrick_DJ> snuggleCat: 那谁计算1+2=3还不是写了几麻袋的草稿纸么，更何况是12+12=24.
<iPeipei> 哈哈
<snuggleCat> ................................................
<lubcat> 小学生写一百道应用题  可以么？
<iGoogle> snuggleCat: 就你崽崽特殊。不是地球人
<snuggleCat> 那要学完加法， 写几辈子也写不完
<snuggleCat> 1+2=3
<iGoogle> 背熟悉了，就不要算了嘛
<snuggleCat> 2+1=3
<snuggleCat> 今晚啥都不做
<iGoogle> 谁每次去算手指哦
<jiero_> snuggleCat: 你可以写个大富翁游戏，加法算的，算错了收不到钱——我以前就玩这样的。
<snuggleCat> 把所有数字都背完
<iGoogle> 笨猫
<lubcat> 。。。
<snuggleCat> 1+1=2
<snuggleCat> 先背 1 的
<snuggleCat> 1+1=2
<snuggleCat> 1+2=3
<snuggleCat> 1+3=4
<snuggleCat> 1+4=5
<snuggleCat> 1+5=6
<kk> snuggleCat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iGoogle> 俄。还有一个猫。呵呵。
<lubcat> Maucat ....
<iGoogle> 不是吧。这么多了？
<Maucat> lubcat# what?
<lubcat> Maucat: 出来透透气
<iGoogle> 还是洋猫
<snuggleCat> kk 别踢我 我在复习 加法
<jiero_> lubcat: 为啥你不说话呢。。。
<Maucat> lubcat# 在看lol的比赛
<snuggleCat> 1+8=9
<jiero_> Maucat:  lol的比赛？
<lubcat> jiero_: 要说啥
<jiero_> Maucat: 那是什么表达法？
<iGoogle> 搞笑乐园
<snuggleCat> 1+9=10
<snuggleCat> 1+11=12
<lubcat> lol。。。啥比赛
<kk> snuggleCat, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍬ 
<Maucat> jiero_# 中国的英雄联盟
<snuggleCat> 1+12=13
<jiero_> lubcat: 发牢骚，谈好玩的
<snuggleCat> 1+13=14
<Maucat> jiero_# 游戏
<jiero_> Maucat: 哦。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 蛋蛋，把 snuggleCat 踢了
<lubcat> 啊！冻死了。
<jiero_> lubcat: 同样，我进入睡袋了。
<iGoogle> 俄，2个死op
<lubcat> jiero_: 挂树上的么
<snuggleCat> kk, 尽量今晚背完 1+n(1->∞)
<jiero_> lubcat: 昨天穿短衣谁夜里冻醒
<adam8157> iGoogle: 1+14=15
<lubcat> jiero_: ？
<jiero_> lubcat: 不是，睡地上。
<snuggleCat> 主席， 别踢我， 我在复习加法 ，尽量今天复习完 1+n(n0->∞)
<iGoogle> oops
<iGoogle> 都疯了。
<kk> snuggleCat, 响应。  ㍬ 
<snuggleCat> 明天复习 2+n(n=0->∞)
<lubcat> snuggleCat: 那是你仔仔的自述题 你干嘛 这么过不去
<jiero_> iGoogle: ...我睡地上5个月了，床都拍卖了。
<lubcat> 算术
<iGoogle> lubcat: 人脑有差别的。
<lubcat> jiero_: 省
<iGoogle> 别理他
<snuggleCat> 呵呵
<lubcat> .....
<iGoogle> jiero_: 准备回来？
<jiero_> iGoogle: 可能吧。
<iGoogle> 得外国风湿没。
<snuggleCat> 复习到哪了
<iGoogle> 5个月地板，肯定得了
<jiero_> iGoogle: 风湿是啥。。。
<snuggleCat> 1+14=15
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 干燥？
<snuggleCat> 1+15=16
<snuggleCat> 1+16=17
<lubcat> jiero_:   风吹来的湿气
<snuggleCat> 看忍者神龟去
<lubcat> snuggleCat:   复习完了？
<jiero_> iGoogle: lubcat: 哦。我觉得我喜欢湿润。。。干燥的我皮肤会开裂。
<snuggleCat> 没
<snuggleCat> 还有 17->∞ 没呢
<iGoogle> 去吧。我本来准备给你+b了的
<lubcat> snuggleCat: 。。。。。
<mofaph> 刚刚 sudo aptitude update 了，结果出现了这样的错误：W: 校验签名出错。此仓库未被更新，仍然使用以前的索引文件。GPG 错误：http://dl.google.com stable Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG A040830F7FAC5991 Google, Inc. Linux Package Signing Key <linux-packages-keymaster@google.com>
<kk> mofaph 非linux网址? Google Pack
<mofaph> 我 Google 和 man 了一下，发现 gpg 的使用比较复杂。有人遇到这样的问题吗？怎样解决的呢？
<caleb-> mofaph: 一般是 dns 轮换的问题，过一会儿再试即可
<iGoogle> mofaph: 源不正确而已
<caleb-> mofaph: 镜像常常有几个 IP 轮换，有时没有全部 sync 完
<iGoogle> 明天更新
<mofaph> caleb-: 我昨晚，今天中午和刚刚都遇到这样的问题了
<caleb-> mofaph: 挺正常，没啥
<iGoogle> 网络问题。
<jamg> 有个4mb的图片打不开，gimp下可以打开
<jamg> 是不是图片太大了
<snuggleCat> 1+17=18
<jamg> 给点支援
<mofaph> iGoogle: 我刚刚 gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 0C5A2783
<lubcat> snuggleCat: 甭算了。 一会就出去了。。
<mofaph> iGoogle: 然后 gpg --export --armor 0C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -
<mofaph> iGoogle: 这样应该没有问题吧？
<caleb-> mofaph: apt 用自己的 keyring 的
<iGoogle> mofaph: 这源的事情，和你自己的没关
<caleb-> mofaph: 用户不需要自己加 key, 加了也没用
<iGoogle> 不要手动去搞
<iGoogle> mofaph: 纯网络的事情。明天再说。
<mofaph> caleb-: iGoogle 还好，我对 gpg 不熟悉
<iGoogle> gpg，不加密邮件，自己通常用不到
<mofaph> caleb-: iGoogle 刚刚翻了 man gpg 和 man apt-key，花了一点时间才搞明白上面的命令是干什么的……
<caleb-> mofaph: apt-key 表乱加 key
<jiero_> jamg: 可能是meta破损之类。gimp另存算了。
<mofaph> caleb-: 好的
<jamg> 哦
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch安装e17问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357316 我是按照arch wiki的步骤安装的e17，到下载easy_e17.sh，然后编译的时候出的问题，总是显示svn........NOT INSTALLED是怎么回事啊，本人新手，麻烦各位指点指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhana0 — 2011-12-13 20:54
<CyrusYzGTt> jamg§ 內存比較小
<jamg> 没有啊，2g
<caleb-> jamg: 换个软件开
<CyrusYzGTt> jamg§ 試試用 eog 或者 shotwell
<CyrusYzGTt> jamg§ 不行的話 就是 caleb- 說的 問題
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 给我你的照片吧。
<jiero_> jamg: 发上一张照片来瞧瞧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 不給，， 你又不是 女的
<CyrusYzGTt> jamg§ 小心 jiero_ 是 glass
<jiero_> glass是什么？
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你难道不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 不是
<iGoogle> 敢说不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是
<iGoogle> 额，居然这下立场坚定。
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 什么啊！！！
<jiero_> lol
<jiero_> 你们两个说什么东西呢
<haoyihuan> iGoogle:  看过/etc/default/console-setup   最后四行没有问题  我的本本时BenQ的   就只有那一个键有问题
<iGoogle> 还敢说不是？ CyrusYzGTt
 * jiero_ 拥抱 MeaCulpa_
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ iGoogle 說我是 玻璃
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 不是
<jiero_> 玻璃什么意思啊
<iGoogle> .. nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 基佬
<lubcat> ......很脆很脆  很易碎
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 从没听说过。。。
<jiero_> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ ..
<iGoogle> 还敢说不是？ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 不是
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<jiero_> 你完了
<iGoogle> 死家伙。这么坚强了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 挂机的家伙，都踢了。
<jiero_> MeaCulpa_ 玩 minecraft 了吗？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero_: 没，没空
<lubcat> ....挂机
<jiero_> MeaCulpa_ 你都来这里了还宣称自己没空。。。
<iGoogle> 不环保。
<jiero_> iGoogle: 送15寸显示器，随意来拿都没人要啊。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero_: 我擦，那毕竟是游戏，好玩的游戏多了去了
<iGoogle> jiero_: 你真全买家当
<lubcat> jiero_: 搞得你那像是天天跳楼似的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 有錢淫 jiero_
<lubcat> ä»·
<jiero_> MeaCulpa_ 说的是。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero_: 我要是有空，就玩Vegas和老滚了
<jiero_> iGoogle: 古老的东西留给想要的人。
<MeaCulpa_> 哪里论得到minecraft
<jiero_> MeaCulpa哦。
<iGoogle> jiero_: 丢海里面吧
 * MeaCulpa_ 家里电脑进X以后总要跑2x次feh看看美女
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jiero_> iGoogle: 罚款
<iGoogle> 鱼，可以住那房子
<jiero_> iGoogle: 。。。怎么会有那么大空。。。又不是crt
<iGoogle> 罚款，不给。等遣送吧
<iGoogle> 省机票
<jiero_> iGoogle: 。机票自己掏钱吧。
<iGoogle> 说没钱嘛。
<jiero_> iGoogle: 好了。睡吧。
<jamg> 用gimp导出了一下，能用了
<jiero_> iGoogle: gps很难找啊。为啥呢。手机在室内总是找不到gps
<jiero_> 只有室外才行。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ google maps貌似可以在室內用，，
<iGoogle> 信号这么差？
<jiero_> iGoogle: 恩。以前用步行的测试gps。还好
<jiero_> iGoogle: 但是连接速度慢死
<iGoogle> 袋鼠国，咋军事设备这么差。我们去占领算了。
<jiero_> iGoogle: GPS信号不是美国卫星发的吗？
<iGoogle> 卫星是。可你设备这么差啊
<iGoogle> 打仗，怎么办
<jiero_> iGoogle: ...
<jiero_> iGoogle: 我才不要参军战斗。。。
<iGoogle> 你搞印刷嘛。印刷传单啥的。lol
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • Command Line Builder 一个设想中的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357318 在linux下输入命令太操蛋了。 一是记不住有哪些选项，二是选项之间的逻辑关系（哪些可以同时出现，哪些不能）实在难以理清。 以至于那些经常不用的命令，你总要man、man。 要是有这样一款软件就好了： 最上面一个编辑框，你 ...
<lubcat> 搞宣传
<iGoogle> 就是，还可以混上几个美女。美女都是搞宣传的
<jiero_> 。。。
<lubcat> 美女现在都是搞公关的
<jiero_> iGoogle: 。。。才不是
<Kandu> haoyihuan: 沒 keycode 的就 map 下 scancode, 功能不對的 map 下 keycode
<MeaCulpa> ,
<CyrusYzGTt> haoyihuan§ 最好不要搞，，我以前搞了後 kernel重啓後直接 painc.. ，，等升級內核吧
<MeaCulpa_> man page有那么麻烦不
<mofaph> MeaCulpa_: 总有人不想看 man page 的嘛
<maucat> 没人了。
<lubcat> im bot
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> zsh 方便，直接ESC+H就是当前光标命令的man page
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Linux下用什么软件来比较两个代码文件?
<chenxiao07> Patrick_DJ: vimdiff
<snuggleCat> 这里的猫真多
<snuggleCat> maucat
<snuggleCat> lubcat,
<snuggleCat> suppercat导出
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 豆瓣下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357325 觉得豆瓣电台的歌不错，想写个脚本下载歌曲，不指怎么办。觉得好像不行，虽然载firebug中能找到地址，可是还是不知怎么hack 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lee_Prison — 2011-12-13 22:06
<RavenChan> test
<kk> RavenChan, ....  ㍮ 
<snuggleCat> 又来一 lotcorcat
<snuggleCat> 这里快成猫的天堂了
<Patrick_DJ> chenxiao07: 谢谢。 :)
<zhan> snuggleCat: 还有个 GNUdog ， 你们上演猫狗大战吧
<snuggleCat> 猫的势力大
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<remeber> —。—|||
<pocoyo> test.
<remeber> nobot tonight.
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问vim有没有在Noraml模式下进行插入新行，并且不会进入Insert模式的方法? 现在只知道o+esc，方便点的时候再用"."符号，但是依然碰到不少次用o+esc的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 是我太贪心了..
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 不是的，， 是有方法，， 不過我 忘了，， 你google下，， 我之用到 i w q 這些，的
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 好的，谢谢。 :)
<MeaCulpa> 一个键都懒的按啊
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: 因为要跟hjkl配合使用的话，好像必须在normal模式来着。比如我想在第N行插入一行，就用j来移动，再o它。但是要想在第2N行再插入一行，就得先Esc，然后才j来移动了。
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: 恩，好像我平时也是如此的笨办法，应该有更方便的
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: 找到了，不过是用自定义快捷键的方式。 http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Insert_newline_without_entering_insert_mode
<kk> Patrick_DJ ⇪ ti: Insert newline without entering insert mode - Vim Tips Wiki
<Patrick_DJ> 就用快捷键的方式了，挺好用的。
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • gedit插件 装不起啊！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357333 我按照网上的说法把下载下来的插件压缩包 tar.gz 解压到 ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugin 2.png 按照官方和网上的说法，这时启动gedit，在插件选项里就可以找到新安装的插件了，可是我为什么找不到啊？？ 1.png 求助啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 elecsliu — 2011-12-13  ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下课了?
<alvin_rxg> y
<xiangfu> 下课
<Jagdwurst> xiangfu: 相夫?
<Jagdwurst> xiangfu: 享福?
<Jagdwurst> xiangfu: 降伏?
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangfu§ 祥符
<pocoyo> xiangfu: 想夫？
<alvin_rxg> www.cctv.xxx
<Jagdwurst> xiangfu: 吸肮妇？
<CyrusYzGTt> 還真 變成 ccat了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=297482
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 汗，复制个文件要搞这么大动静
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 汗，复制个文件要搞这么大动静
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 你也成 bot了？
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: i, robot
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=297482
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 汗，复制个文件要搞这么大动静
<Freebuilder> 到处都是机器人
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: haha
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 什么语言写的？
<alvin_rxg> p
<Freebuilder> 我怀疑连 eexpress 都是机器人
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 你挖坟啊。
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 没听过。
<alvin_rxg> perl
<Jagdwurst> http://goo.gl/LQOFN
<kk> Jagdwurst 非linux网址? alvin_rxg gebjgd
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 尔真机器人乎？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 到處都是 機器人，， 連我 每天 都被 冒充的 煩着呢
<alvin_rxg> 看 “财神客栈”
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 看东周列国
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 AV 諸葛亮大戰羣儒
<CyrumYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt, 求同看
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrumYzGTt§ .. mldoneky google之
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 AV 諸葛亮口交羣儒
<Freebuilder> CyrumYzGTt, CyrusYzGTt 二位之称呼令人汗颜！
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ .. 我在跟 冒牌我的 人 再 聊 AV帝國
<CyrumYzGTt> 我是　CyrusYzGTt　的第四格.
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好吧，，， 你是我 消災擋惡的
<CyrumYzGTt> Cyrus Cyri Cyro Cyrum Cyro
<RavenChan> 有人追新番么= =
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> 夜深了，谈谈AV了？
<MeaCulpa_> 今年AVN获奖名单阿有了...
<Patrick_DJ> 躺了，GOOD NIGHT， EVERYONE。
<MeaCulpa_> nite
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，这几年获奖的怎么都是Tori Black
<Evanescence> sorry for my english, how to test my computer is 32 bits or 64 bits ???
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: how to test computer is 32 bits or 64 bits ?
<knownbad> uname -a
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: your computer?
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: You mean check how many cores in your system, of if the OS is 32/64?
<Evanescence> knownbad: i think it is from kernel, so it is from ISO
<Evanescence> meaCulpa_ 34 / 64 I want to check out this
<MeaCulpa1> uname -a should work
<knownbad> are you saying check whether installation iso is 32 or 64?
<Evanescence> I'm trying to install ubuntu on one computer, but 34 bits can not work when I start it
<Evanescence> knownbad: no, I want to check out computer hardware
<knownbad> then you should concentrate on troubleshooting installation.  32 should install on most computers.
<knownbad> 64 on the other hand may not.
<Jagdwurst> cc -v
<knownbad> only if gcc is installed...:)
<Evanescence> X86_64...
<knownbad> he needs to check hardware i believe.
<Evanescence> knownbad: yes, hardware
<MeaCulpa1> 32bit should always work...
<knownbad> but how did he come up with X86_64?
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: cat /proc/cpuinfo in your live CD
<knownbad> Evanescence: you may have used 64 iso for installation?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: yes, 32 is good, but the trouble is weird.. when I choose ubuntu from grub, then it show with magent color screen, no more ...
<Evanescence> knownbad: I use 32 first time
<Evanescence> maybe I need to try do this troubleshooting again on this installsion
<Evanescence> bye, guys
<MeaCulpa1> bye, GL
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 你怎么也会断网?
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 啊，也就瞬间断开了一下，基本不影响。但 freenode 是另一回事，以前它也这样的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 今天风太大，经常从烟囱倒灌进来
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<alvin_rxg1> 好惨
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 这情况不知道以前在农村的时候，土灶上那烟囱的方案可行不可行……就是有一块砖，调节烟囱风的大小的…… =.=
<flh> hi
<flh> you rem ma?
<kk> flh, 好  ㍚ 
<larry_> kk 是机器人么?
<kk> larry_, 有两大机器人的定义，外延的内涵。  ㍚ 
<larry_> kk那就是机器人啦
<alvin_rxg> larry_: 对
<larry_> alvin_rxg: 这里有几个机器人啊
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<Jagdwurst> 烟囱倒灌呐……
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 是啊，农村的经验就是因为外头风比火焰燃烧形成的风大，才倒灌了呀
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我估计今晩暖气的火肯定会灭掉
<alvin_rxg> 外头风比里边大，肯定不行的啊。有没有可以调节烟囱风口大小的呢？减小风口或许可以的
<larry_> alvin_rxg: 减小风口 风速会不会变快?
<alvin_rxg> larry_: 减小风口，火焰产生的风速会变快，外部的不会
<alvin_rxg> 这 《钢的琴》完全像一黑社会……
<jiero> Humble Indie Bundle 4
<ofan> jiero: 下了？
<jiero> ofan: 已经平均价 $5了。。。
<jiero> ofan: 太高了。。。
<jiero> ofan: 平常买都是 $1
<ofan> jiero: 我出$1
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: 你就少了2个游戏
<ofan> jiero: jie luo, Rocky Luo and one other person +1'd this
<ofan> jiero: 两个都是你？
<jiero> ofan: no
<jiero> ofan: 只有第一个。
<ofan> jiero: 我以为都是一个人
<jiero> ofan: 这次有6个。而且都是从没有卖过的似乎，所以价格高。
<jiero> ofan: of
<jiero> ofan:  很多游戏都没听说过
<ofan> jiero: 看上去都一般
<jiero> Cave Story+ Super Meat Boy 就这两个有过印象——我看网页时是 $4.97 然后就变 $4.98。  独立游戏主要是动作游戏/小型策略
<jiero> ofan: 和你那种喜欢大厂商大制作的应该对不上。。。
<ofan> $8.83  Average Linux:
<ofan> linux的付钱最多
<ofan> jiero: 之前的游戏能不能再下？
<jiero> ofan: 就是这些，以后可能会添加。
<ofan> jiero: 之前的呢？
<jiero> ofan: 添加后要你再多付才能解锁，所以越早付越便宜。
<jiero> ofan: 过期不待。
<ofan> jiero: ...
<ofan> 我去pirate bay下
<jiero> ofan: 没人给你更新 :D
<ofan> jiero: 有，我下了2和3的mac
<tsllst> 哈哈。有人在吗？
<tsllst> 在线的颇有几位
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, ....  ㍞ 
<jiero> ofan: 笨额，我说的是游戏本身更新。
<ofan> jiero: 游戏要什么更新
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 下载了还不能更新？
<jiero> ofan: 不内建自动升级。
<ofan> 游戏本身没有验证
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<jiero> ofan: baibai
<kk>  06:31
<jiero> ofan: 我透支银行卡买了 :D
<jiero> ofan: 透支$1.3
<ofan> jiero: ..
<ofan> 求链接
<jiero> ofan: 现在还不稳定。等稳定了给你。不给链接。发现上次给了链接后被封了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 怎么被封了？
<jiero> ofan: 我的humble bundle 2我记得给过别人链接，然后后来被封了两次，我骚扰客服要回一次，后来又封。。。
<ofan> jiero: ...还会被封
<jiero> ofan: 大概有地理位置检测吧
<ofan> jiero: 不是有bt么，也会被封？
<jiero> ofan: 你没买过么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 没，以前别人给我的都是bt的
<jiero> key都是用个链接表示。
<ofan> jiero: 你不要直接给人链接，下好后做个bt种就好了
<jiero> ofan: 你的IP暴露你的位置
<jiero> ofan: 更新好多
<jiero> ofan: 尤其是linux版，放出来的就是测试版
<ofan> jiero: 之前的游戏不能买么？
<ofan> 我玩mac的
<jiero> ofan: mac的首次发布也会有问题。
<ofan> jiero: 奥
<jiero> ofan: 之前的要是能买就不搞这个活动了。。。
<ofan> 想去吃饭。。饿死了
<jiero> ofan: 吃食堂？
<ofan> jiero: 恩
<ofan> 不过很少在学校吃
<jiero> ofan: 食堂不好？
<ofan> jiero: 学校里贵
<jiero> ofan: 哦，你们学校没白人妹子？
<ofan> jiero: 怎么没有，到处都是
<jiero> ofan: 那你怎么不找？
<ofan> jiero: 找啊
<jiero> ofan: 哦算。哦不懂。
<ofan> jiero: 不过因为我住校外，接触的不多
<jiero> ofan: 难道宿舍男女混住吗？
<ofan> jiero: 不是
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-14
<jiero> ofan: 买了 11个耳机转卖。
<jiero> ofan: 玩了Clonk Rage 和 Cortex Command 么？
<ofan> jiero: cortex command 很早就玩过
<ofan> 操作太复杂，而且运行太慢
<jiero> ofan: 升级版本呢？
<jiero> ofan: 确实太复杂了。。。
<ofan> jiero: release了么，貌似我装的b26
<jiero> ofan: 没release
<ofan> 这游戏09年就获奖了，到现在还是beta
<ofan> 开发太慢了，连战役都没几个
<jiero> ofan:  26就是最新的。。。怎么会很早就完了。。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。好象是我给你的吧。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我海盗湾下的
<ofan> jiero: 谁要你的了
<zhao> 晚上10点？
<Maucat> 一大早就有这么多人
<microcai> Maucat:  zoombie 很多
<jiero> 这会儿linux就在humble indie bundle没位置了，10%～
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 圣诞节windows用户抢购礼物。
<ibodi> test
<jiero> 瞬间就卖了13万套。
<kk> ibodi, ....  ㍡ 
<jiero> 连1天都不到。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 还有比Inkscape更快的开源软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357352 给图形加上特效后卡得不行了，稍微移动一下都特别困难 统计信息: 发表于 由 looka — 2011-12-14 9:30
<lubcat> i m  the first~~
<adam8157> eexp: 你昨晚踢我...
<adam8157> eexp: 还踢我办公室的...
<jiero> wow. 要是google支持文泉驿就好了。。。
<eexp> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> eexp: 为啥
<eexp> 死鱼，不准挂op
<eexp> 浪费资源
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 还2个都挂
<eexp> 浪费电
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<eexp> 打倒浪费嘛
<lubcat> ...
<lubcat> ee隐身么
<adam8157> eexp: 我在跑程序, 有啥浪费的...
<adam8157>  09:56:09 up 29 days, 17:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.45, 0.13, 0.08
<eexp> adam8157: 为了你的cpu少占用点嘛。
<adam8157> eexp: 哼哼
<eexp> 浪费可耻。小学就学过吧。
<eexp> 开29天。该枪毙。
 * eexp 枪毙蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们那边有对openstack感兴趣的没
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 有. 内部有在讨论
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 想拉我们入伙?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 下个月我要搞个openstack的聚会，到时候去捧场啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 好啊, 可惜我自己不是很懂...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 开始搞些介绍性的
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装ubuntu11.10插入耳机后，其他人仍能听到声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357353 我的电脑是台式机，显示器有自带的音箱，装的是win7和 ubuntu11.10双系统，在win7下，插入耳机后能正常工作，可在ubuntu11.10下，插入耳机和没插耳机效果一样，把显示器后的音箱线拔掉后，耳机就能正常工作了，这是什 ...
<jiero> adam8157: 还好啦。上次去参加的集会，基本上是各人讲个人的，除了版本管理，没有一人重合
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 回头帮我在你们内部宣传宣传，有兴趣的过来参加
<freeflyi1g> jiero: openstack的？
<jiero> adam8157: 几乎谁都问不出什么问题。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 好的, 等你介绍页面有了的话.... 我们这边openshift的人应该很有兴趣
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 不是。
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 是apache的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 还要专门页面啊？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我连blog都没 :)
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 日期安排好 内容有了就行...
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 临时建立个就好。
<freeflyi1g> jiero: adam8157 啥地方广播这样的信息好
<freeflyi1g> 貌似我可以放到beijinglug上的去的
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: linuxtoy...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 嗯
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 没有地方。
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 本来就很专业，人们应该用某种办法改变习惯，然后才好办。
<jiero> 现在linuxtoy已经衰落了。。。
<jiero> 改革不好。
<jiero> 懒得去看了
<LOL_> adam8157: if () do... 括号里的判断条件有没有个数限制,为什么我的判断条件超过三个时,就自动执行do?
<adam8157> LOL_: 这是啥语言...
<LOL_> adam8157: C
<adam8157> LOL_: 写出来看看
<LOL_> adam8157: if (x=3,y=4,z=5) printf(a);
<Atrix> LOL_: 逗号是个神马意思
<MeaCulpa> 哇，这啥语言
<adam8157> LOL_: ...逗号
<adam8157> l
<LOL_> 判断条件啊
<Atrix> LOL_: 你想判断什么吧
<Maucat> 这。
<LOL_> 括号里面的条件同时成立,把=改成==.刚打错了
<adam8157> LOL_: 逗号运算符不是这么用的, 而且等号是==, 赋值才是=
<adam8157> LOL_: 逗号运算符可以这么用?
<LOL_> 不可以?
<LOL_> 没报错没警告
<adam8157> LOL_: 逗号作为运算符使用时是一个双目运算符
<adam8157> LOL_: 只是计算了一下
<Atrix> LOL_: 没报错没警告不代表程序就是对的
<adam8157> LOL_: 应该是只和最后一个有关...
<LOL_> adam8157: 但是这样用它好想符合了我的想法.当条件小于三个时
<LOL_> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> LOL_: 那你就() && ()啊
<Atrix> LOL_: 整个表达式的值和最后一个有关
<LOL_> 哦
<mmfei> hi,all 我遇到了个问题，我的ubuntu中运行的网站，局域网的不能访问
<mmfei> 就是80和81端口好像被挡了
<snuggleCat> LOL_, 编程不讲逻辑的， 只要能编译过去就好了
<mmfei> 有人能告诉我怎么找到iptable的配置吗
<mmfei> 在ubuntu中我找不到
<Atrix> 编译器好像只检查语法把
<snuggleCat> 我去折磨猫了
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 为什么是Cat不是cat?
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 我猫终于和我一起睡了
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 我猫终于肯和我一起睡了
<knownbad> 清炖猫砂锅？
<snuggleCat> ........
<Maucat> what?
<LOL_> adam8157: 在for里可以这样用吗
<knownbad> 天气冷就会跟你睡了。
<snuggleCat> LOL_, 那是个命名方式
<Maucat> QuakeNet IRC支持IPV6不？
<adam8157> LOL_: 逗号运算符你看一下, 整体的值取决于最后一个...
<Maucat> 有人知道否？
<snuggleCat> knownbad, ......
<snuggleCat> Maucat,  喵
<snuggleCat> Maucat,  喵 喵- 喵
<LOL_> adam8157: 哦
<Maucat> snuggleCat# 搞技术的都爱带个cat ?
<knownbad> 要不怎么叫贱猫？
<snuggleCat> Maucat, 喵 喵 喵喵
<Maucat> snuggleCat# 汪 汪 汪汪
<snuggleCat> ....
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 你为什么把cat改成Cat
<snuggleCat> 你是汪星人????
<snuggleCat> Maucat, 你是汪星人打入喵星人的间谍？？？
<Maucat> snuggleCat# 这里跳蚤太多
<snuggleCat> LOL_, 一个命名style 啊
<snuggleCat> oneOfNameStyle
<snuggleCat> 好么
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 怎么翻译啊， 一个命名方式
<snuggleCat> 哦
<snuggleCat> LOL_, aNamedStyle
<snuggleCat> LOL_, other_named_style
<snuggleCat> 明白了么
<snuggleCat> 还有啥风格的
<knownbad> ？
<snuggleCat> Maucat, 你说===> knownbad <==== 他么
<knownbad> naming convention?
<Maucat> snuggleCat# no.the whole world
<snuggleCat> 跳蚤
 * LOL_ 有一大堆问题不明白,纠结呀
<snuggleCat> 哦
<snuggleCat> 我不懂英文
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 同时装了xfce\gnome\kde http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357357 一时兴起，在机了上把xfce\gnome\kde都装上了， 想换桌面系统进，./xinitrc改一下。 装完发现卸载有点麻烦，一堆的关联。。。 先用着吧。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nodig — 2011-12-14 10:37
<snuggleCat> 要写代码， 逼得无法不写些 乱七八糟的名字
<knownbad> keyword？
<snuggleCat> 所有名称
<snuggleCat> 变量名， 类名， 函数名
<snuggleCat> 要不我全用拼音
<knownbad> 那我不行， 中文名词完全不懂。
<snuggleCat> 哦
<snuggleCat> 不聊了， 去欺负猫
<eexp> 好久没更新脚本了。才加了一个参数。谁要贴图脚本。最新版本。
<snuggleCat> 在 irc 中贴图？？？？
<eexp> 截图，直接贴网站的那种
<snuggleCat> 在 irc 中打个命令 附上路径， 就可以 贴到网上， 并在 irc 中贴出网址????
<eexp> 你用compiz不。
<snuggleCat> 不用
<kingbo> 早
<alpha080_back> 够大毛宁
<eexp> 那用scrot or import不。
<snuggleCat> 不
<snuggleCat> 弄个机器人。 在 irc 中操作这个机器人， 让机器人为我工作怎么样
<snuggleCat> 酱紫就可以不用离开聊天室，去做任何事情了
<snuggleCat> 要做什么，就跟这个机器人说话
<LOL_> adam8157: paste.ubuntu.com/769657
<LOL_> adam8157: 为什么追加的数据前面多一个空格
<adam8157> LOL_: busy. sorry
<LOL_> snuggleCat:  paste.ubuntu.com/769657
<snuggleCat> LOL_, 看不懂
<snuggleCat> LOL_, 你会用 gdb 不
<snuggleCat> 编译时加个 -g， 然后用 gdb 调试。
<snuggleCat> 不懂去看 gdb 的资料
<LOL_> snuggleCat: 怎么感觉你今天怪怪的
<snuggleCat> 在欺负猫
<debianer> qq for linux 又有1年没更新了！！！
<erasin> @debianer 用libqq-pidgin 也可以使用，就是无法图片喝文件传输
<CyrusYzGTt> Fedora 14 End of Life
<debianer> erasin: 用pidgin为何传送图片文件这么困难？
<debianer> erasin: pidgin总是要低人一等，本来linux下完全可以实现的，linuxqq也是实现了的
<stlifey> 最近有个gtkqq。。用webqq协议。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 升級了 google-chrome-stable-16.0.912.63-113337.x86_64.rpm
<hzform> Hello,everyone~
<caoxiaomin> UBUNTU命令行模式下中文目录不显示，怎么办
<hzform> Be useful Thunderbird subscribe to newsgroups it?
<caoxiaomin> 高手们有人在吗。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 用虚拟机 玩游戏 是一件奢侈的事情，大家怎么看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357368 今天心血来潮，想用vbox，玩魔兽争霸，按照帖子实现 3d 支持，可是莫名的失败了，共享也没有了，无奈之下又重装了，因为没有备份，现在想想用虚拟机 玩游戏，真是奢侈，我这个笔记本下卡 xp 下 war3 的效果 ...
<hzform> caoxiaomin:sorry,I don't know.
<hzform> caoxiaom : snorry , I don't know.
<hzform> sorry
<maivel> caoxiaomin: 乱码？
<caoxiaomin> 是的，乱码
<caoxiaomin> 用CD命令没法进入目录
<Pwnna> o.o
<CyrusYzGTt> 超大螺旋星系M87的中央黑洞质量为63亿个太阳质量，30多年来它一直被认为是宇宙中已知质量最大的黑洞。这篇论文报告了含有超过这个数字的黑洞的两个星系。NGC 3842有一个质量为97亿个太阳质量的黑洞；NGC 4889有一个质量与其差不多或更大的黑洞。明亮的类星体已经表明，在早期宇宙中存在质量如此大的黑洞，但却一直未能探测到。这
<CyrusYzGTt> 些结果首次将早期的大质量黑洞与附近宇宙中的寄主星系联系了起来。
<xyy> 请问一台 4 x 4核 的服务器， load average= 28.83 25.22 18.08 是否有瓶颈？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..哇～～
<ofan> 有没有可以显示行号的内存泄露检查工具？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/67619220-1917645241.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 非linux网址? 兰州二十七中逃学指南_化生子_新浪播客
<debianer> sina似乎比网易还差
<debianer> 新浪垃圾东西太多了，像QQ一样了
<caleb-> kk 为毛一直说非linux网址?
<kk> caleb-, 休息一下...  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> cfy: cl有什么比较快的实现？
 * MeaCulpa ChinaUnix很有意思
<cfy> jyfl987: sbcl比较快了
<cfy> jyfl987: 开源的，不开源的去用lispworks
<cfy> jyfl987: clozurecl也不错，比sbcl慢些，不过内存占用少点。
<cfy> jyfl987: 千万别clisp
<jyfl987> cfy: 关键是免费不
<jyfl987> cfy: lispworks
<cfy> jyfl987: 个人版免费
<cfy> jyfl987: 个人版只能自己玩玩了。
<cfy> jyfl987: 就别想给别人用了。
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 把代码给别人不就行了
<cfy> jyfl987: sbcl也不一定比lispworks慢
<cfy> jyfl987: 别人可能要手动导入，而且各种限制
<jyfl987> cfy: 为何要手动导入？
 * MeaCulpa 午饭后看Ubuntu, LinuxSir, Chinaunix上三个论坛Shell区很有意思，第一个总有人问奇怪的问题，第二个总有人重复问问题，第三个好，总有人直接拿作业或者公司的活来问...
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥时间限制啊，栈限制啥的
<cfy> jyfl987: 因为是个人版的
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 这么说还是 forth好 不过lisp做东西快
<cfy> jyfl987: 没法自动
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 让你用sbcl啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 我在装呢
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 每天饭后看这三个论坛绝对有意思
<jyfl987> cfy: 名字怎么这么2  sbcl
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<zhan> 这个高深， 玩 lisp
 * MeaCulpa 只玩lips
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有vps么 开个 lisp的server玩玩吧
<zhan> 原来叫 Steel Bank Common Lisp， 不是 SB CL
<hzform> windows真垃圾。。。。经常出漏洞，然后就是大量的危险和高危的漏洞需要打补丁，打完补丁就必须重启电脑……哎~这是人用电脑还是电脑用人啊……windows真不是人用的。。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 发现这个安装跟 forth很像阿 哈哈 都是编译个 image 然后跑在vm上
<cfy> jyfl987: 没。。。。。。
<jyfl987> hzform: 你要考虑普通用户对重启无所谓 而且打完补丁重启 让普通用户有一种郑重的感觉
<jyfl987> 这些东西 说到底 都是心理作用
<jyfl987> cfy: 搞个玩玩
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> hzform: Linux出漏洞都是重装内核好不好...
 * kk 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 话说那些漏洞补好以后是立刻 kexec么？
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.5-2.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知，问那些红帽猫们
<MeaCulpa> 不重启apply patch的专利还tmd是微软的呢
<hzform> jyfl987：我讨厌重启电脑，需要重启电脑的补丁都是技术低下的补丁。。。。
<hzform> 重启电脑去了。。。。。see you later
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 那Linux真的很讨厌了
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 来用我们家Mainframe吧
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 配一把机房门卡给18摸 Support, 有问题机器会自动连线，support潜入机房撤换软硬件，你可以安心睡觉
<jyfl987> 我刚才都说了 他们不是没能力实现不重启
<MeaCulpa> 那些fortran写的吃豆子大富翁什么的，应该mainframe还是能玩的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 话说如果网速快 可以在机房里配个机械手 让网管在远程 指挥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...一般都是电话指挥，配件热插拔
<XwinX> microcai: ping
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 电话指挥 那边还要配人 我是说配个机械手 那边不用人了 机械上上有摄像头  网管在这边一边看着 一边指挥机械臂做事
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你怎么来了
<zhan> 机械手一下给你把机器戳坏了。。。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 来see
<jyfl987> zhan: 当然要训练的 开车上路还有可能压死人呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 机械手没那么精密，还要去静电
<jyfl987> XwinX: 最近不忙了？
<ofan> 中国气象局应急减灾与公共服务司副司长郑江平称，云是无限的，所以天气控制也是无限的。
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1aed367a/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C140C0A322250A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是 把人的动作转换成那边机械手的动作 搞个手套一样的工具套在这边
<zhan> jyfl987: 数据手套啊。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 忙
 * adam8157|working 有人网上代购火车票成功过么...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 飞机啊，这年头你还做火车？我介绍个保险中介你认识吧
<zhan> adam8157|working: 现在不是能网上直接订票么。
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: zhan 到我家只有K的 飞机票不打折啊....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 确实 我都坐飞机 火车票经不起那个折腾
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: 保险中介? 干啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 飞青岛
<zhan> 某些 K 也可以了，貌似
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: 非青岛也不打折...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 卖你意外险，受益人加我
<jyfl987> adam8157|working: 你家无所谓吧 动车才4个多小时
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 丧葬一条龙也不打折
<adam8157|working> jyfl987: 到青岛动车5小时 到威海K 14个小时
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 自己权衡啊，忘了胶济铁路了？
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: ...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jyfl987> adam8157|working: 额 你年假长 去天津坐轮船吧 lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 火车贼人也多
<jyfl987> adam8157|working: 我挺羡慕你们这些住海边的人的 买不到票还可以坐轮船 nnd
<ll_> 原来这里人多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 你们后面北四环直接机场大巴，多好
<ofan> http://bisqwit.iki.fi/source/linux-for-dosbox/
<ll_> 可算找到组织了……
 * adam8157|working 火车的话一定要软卧或者卧铺下....
<ofan> ^k^: ..
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: linux-for-dosbox: Solution for running Linux under DOSBox
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: 那倒是 我家门口就是机场大巴
<^k^> ofan, 休息一下...  ㍥ 
<adam8157|working> jyfl987: 飞大连坐船么..
<ll_> 这里有人用opensuse么/
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 dosbox上跑 linux是什么概念
<jyfl987> adam8157|working: 可以飞韩国
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s&feature=youtube_gdata
<adam8157|working> jyfl987: 也行 我们镇上就有去韩国的轮渡
<MeaCulpa> 青岛俄罗斯大妞，不错
<ofan> ...
<ll_> 这里有人用opensuse么？
<^k^> ofan 非linux网址? YouTube - Creating a NES emulator in C++11 (PART 1/2)
<jyfl987> adam8157|working: 不错阿 居然有轮渡
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: 生完孩子的俄罗斯妹子就没法看了
<adam8157|working> jyfl987: 不知道是不是叫轮渡 反正到仁川的客轮货轮都有
<jyfl987> ofan: 这不是 6502平台么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 那是讹传
<ll_> 没人理我么?
<ll_> 真的被无视了么？
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: 亲眼得见... 我们那里很多俄罗斯人的
<ll_> 看来又得去冒充老外了
<jyfl987> cfy: 那人用的什么编辑器 莫非是emacs?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157|working: 也是人家家庭观念忠贞的体现，只有不安定的家庭里，女方需要保养，保住关系
<adam8157|working> MeaCulpa: 发福的太厉害了...
<MeaCulpa> 这家伙，就不能用好打一点的名字么
<ofan> jyfl987: 6502是啥
<ofan> jyfl987: 这是dosbox跑linux编程序
<roylez> adam8157|working: 蛋蛋
<zhan> roylez: 金主席又调戏阿姨了
<adam8157|working> roylez: 踢得好
<roylez> adam8157|working: 你跟破马好上了？
 * MeaCulpa 想起来以前玩的EQ的时候那些乱起名字的SB,牧师给他们加血都找不到人...
<adam8157|working> roylez: 啥.....
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说你发的那个视频
<roylez> adam8157|working: 你working啥
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是的
<jyfl987> ofan: 用cpp写一个 nes模拟器的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我也说那个
<adam8157|working> roylez: 这两天忙得很
<roylez> adam8157|working: https://github.com/sickill/stderred
<ofan> jyfl987: 他跑的Linux
<adam8157|working> roylez: 不要红色
<jyfl987> ofan: nes就是6502处理器的阿
<jyfl987> ofan: 毛 不是一个东西吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 模拟的
<roylez> adam8157|working: 那自己改代码
<ofan> jyfl987: 你自己看吧，dosbox上模拟linux
<adam8157|working> roylez: 那么五颜六色的干啥 拖慢我的shell....
<roylez> adam8157|working: 你的shell再快也是丑的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: LD_PRELOAD钩子？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<adam8157|working> roylez: 最近在研究stdout和stderr的缓冲问题...修了好几个因为这个导致的test case bug了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不错吧
<ofan> 求好用的内存泄露检测工具
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥从不关心stderr
<GNUdog> roylez: +1
<adam8157|working> GNUdog: 加个头
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那好像都要钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道阿 dosbox上模拟 linux 和你那个 youtube视频讲 cpp 实现的 nes模拟器有啥关系？？
<roylez> GNUdog: G狗踢蛋蛋
<GNUdog> roylez: 去死
<ofan> jyfl987: 编写环境就是dosbox+linux
<GNUdog|away> adam8157|working, 还有你
<jyfl987> ofan: 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 那他用的啥编辑器来着 那个上面挺有偶意思的
<ibodi> how many of you guys using ubuntu 11.10 ?
<adam8157|working> roylez: 不是鸡狗么...
<roylez> adam8157|working: G狗真心凶
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PFf6klllAE
<ofan> ibodi: i use arch
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 最新的 humble bundle 看了没？
<ibodi> ofan: i tried mint today, and find not that good though
<jyfl987> ofan: dosbox有 vga模拟么
<roylez> jiero: 最新的humble bundle，看了没？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不清楚
<jiero> roylez: 买到了。
<jiero> roylez: 所以还便宜些。
<ofan> jyfl987: 他写的实际上是linux下的模拟器
<ofan> 用的sdl
<jiero> roylez: 价格在不断上涨。。。
<roylez> jiero: 哦，....
<ofan> ibodi: use arch!
<jyfl987> ofan: 那实际上他的那个模拟器是跑在dosbox上跑的linux下的
<roylez> jiero: 我就喜欢cave story，不过这个我早就有了
<ofan> jyfl987: 对
<jiero> roylez: 我看到时然后在要付款时价格涨了$0.05
<jiero> roylez: 是么。。。那个免费的吧
<roylez> jiero: en
<jiero> roylez: 我手机上有。但是操作太烦
<ibodi> what do you think about mint 12 ? feel like to change back to ubuntu, but not 11.10, might be 10.04
<roylez> jiero: Linux的cave story要拿手柄玩才舒服
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 问一下，我的本机系统是arch，用vbox虚拟了个WinXP。现在是想在arch里直接访问WinXP里的代码文件，有什么办法么?
<jiero> roylez: 我的手机可以装手柄——不过要 $15，太贵
<ibodi> no chinese input , make things difficult :D
<jiero> roylez: 另外，我不会用手柄。
<jiero> roylez: 我习惯右手搞方向。左手不会控制平面动作游戏。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看了，没兴趣
<jiero> roylez: 买了这么多，一共我才玩了不到一半，30个游戏总时间加起来都不如玩kernel panic时间长的感觉。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: awk '{$0="\033[39m"$0"\033[31m";1}' 不就行了么....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你不是动作游戏的类型呢。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你搞不高lisp?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要的就是不带awk的方案
<ofan> jyfl987: 不搞
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦... stderr一般抓不进管道，还要打开2号文件，麻烦，这的确简单些
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我喜欢FPS
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 横版没感觉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 横版容易量化
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 更能搞英雄主义。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你不看所有横版的都有“打击感”这种变态的评价标准
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 我想象力差，第三人称的我觉得别扭
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 第三人称的有种安全感——就是视野像是更广一样，自己伤了哪里也能看见。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 关键自己伤了哪里也能看见啊，本来就感觉不到。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不要安全感我要带入感
<namoamitabuddha> 发现一个事情, 我电脑似乎电池用完之后直接断电了
<namoamitabuddha> 有没有什么保护的软件?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。连自己的手都看不到啊。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 警告管理。5% 10%提示或者待机或者休眠
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 电源管理项目的
<jiero> roylez: 我后悔买了。又不玩。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: cg_drawgun=0
<MeaCulpa> jiero: shotgun和电锯我还是要看的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 靠准星的我就drawgun=0了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。没准星，没武器显示的。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 直接去玩太空战算了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 太空高达要是FPS就有意思了
<jiero> 还有踢腿的。
<MeaCulpa> 日系...无视
<roylez> jiero: 彰显了您的财富与品味，值了
<jiero> roylez: 主席要下台！
<sowhat_> hi
<snuggleCat> hi
<[ub]> sowhat_, 好  ㍦ 
<oooo> 有谁知道为什么self.set_type_hint(gtk.gdk.WINDOW_TYPE_HINT_DESKTOP)
<oooo> 点击桌面，窗口就消失了
<oooo> 用的是pygtk
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 平面动作大部分是日系的。
<snuggleCat> oooo, 根窗口覆盖住了
<snuggleCat> oooo, 怎么说呢， 就是背景覆盖住你的窗口了
<oooo> 那该怎么弄呢？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，日系无视
<oooo> 试了很多window type，就这个象一些
<snuggleCat> oooo, 你在哪运行的
<snuggleCat> oooo, 用什么设置背景图像的
<snuggleCat> oooo, conky 也有类似的问题
<oooo> 结果还是不怎么理想
<oooo> 就是普通的gnome
<dasdfm> 昨晚看了一部很纠结的电影，恐怖游轮，有没人看过？
<snuggleCat> oooo, 你看看网上 conky 是怎么解决这个问题的。 与 conky 一样的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 罚你去连续48小时看日本动漫
<oooo> 谢谢哈，我搜搜看
<snuggleCat> oooo, conky 设 desktop 在 gnome 也会被盖住
<oooo> 它是override我记得
<oooo> 但是pygtk貌似没有override
<snuggleCat> oooo, 不知道有没有解决办法， 只是知道你和 conky 的是同一个问题
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 动漫...动漫只是色情暴力外面的糖衣而已
<snuggleCat> oooo, 只有设置 desktop 类型窗口才会
<snuggleCat> 普通窗口不会
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 疯了。。。看到新闻一个24岁的家伙问Facebook要他的信息，Facebook给他1200+页的PDF。。。
<oooo> 就是想要的desktop类型阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 个人信息疯狂泄露啊。。。
<snuggleCat> oooo, gnome 貌似是因为 背景是用 鹦鹉螺 来做的 出现这个问题
<oooo> 是nautilus的问题么
<snuggleCat> oooo, 你试下， 不要 鹦鹉螺 设置桌面看看
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 啥电源管理项目?
<snuggleCat> 是的
<oooo> 我试试
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有那么多么...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国人在facebook没啥玩的
<snuggleCat> oooo, 看看有啥办法在 gnome 中不要那个鹦鹉螺的背景， 启动鹦鹉螺时 执行 natilus --no-desktop
<MeaCulpa> 丫都是些东南亚基佬
<snuggleCat> oooo, 但是你的背景图案不知道怎么解决， 貌似 bgroot 没问题
<oooo> killall nautilus
<oooo> 之后还是出现这个问题
<snuggleCat> 哦， 你试试吧
<oooo> 我用的是ubuntu11.04.。。。
<snuggleCat> 应该不会了， 要不你试下 openbox， 看看
<snuggleCat> 装个 openbox 看看
<snuggleCat> 应该没问题的
<oooo> 其实我这个就是写给gnome用的阿
<oooo> 好伤心
<snuggleCat> 基本问题就是， 那个背景覆盖祝你的窗口
<oooo> 只好先用dock 的window type了
<oooo> 莫非gnome3可以的
<MeaCulpa> 邪恶的gnome
<oooo> 因为gnome3, 可以不用nautilus
<snuggleCat> oooo, 你先确实一下， 是不是我说的这个问题啊， 装个 openbox 试试，就知道了。 如果是， 至少你知道问题出在哪不是， 如果不是我说的， 你再折腾罗
<oooo> 嗯，好我一会试试openbox
<snuggleCat> :)
<oooo> snuggleCat: 谢谢 ：-）
<snuggleCat> 如果是我说的问题， 你弄好了， 一并将 conky 的问题也解决了
<snuggleCat> :)
<snuggleCat> 我不知道是不是， 可能鹦鹉螺的背景也是 desktop 的窗口， 同级的窗口可能会 互相覆盖
<snuggleCat> oooo, 你置顶可以不
<oooo> 我看到一个叫gphotoframe的东西
<snuggleCat> 设 desktop 类型， 同时置顶， 不知道 desktop 窗口置顶会不会也覆盖普通窗口
<oooo> 其实我是想做一个象桌面图标的东西
<oooo> 可以和桌面图标行为几乎一样的东西
<snuggleCat> oooo, 你的意思就是要 替换 nautilus 桌面啊
<oooo> 不是的
<snuggleCat> 你 killall nautilus ， 还有背景图片
<oooo> 嗯
<snuggleCat> 你 killall nautilus ， 是否还有背景图片
<oooo> 我置顶试试
<oooo> 有的
<snuggleCat> 有还是不行
<snuggleCat> 你 killall nautilus ， 是否还有 图标
<dasdfm> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac109234/
<[ub]> dasdfm 非linux网址? 恐怖游轮 - AcFun.tv
<oooo> 置顶也不行的
<dasdfm> 自从上了AVF，妈妈再也不用担心我的学习了
<snuggleCat> 有背景图， 有图标， 右击鼠标有菜单， 只能说明你没杀死 鹦鹉螺那个桌面背景
<oooo> 我桌面一直没有图标。。。我放一个试试
<snuggleCat> 右击桌面有菜单么
<oooo> 没有杀死的。。。好顽强！！！
<snuggleCat> 有， 只能说明没杀死
<oooo> 有桌面图标
<snuggleCat> 呵呵
<oooo> 我看来只能从那个源码看看了
<snuggleCat> 只能说明没杀死
<snuggleCat> gnome 不能没有的吧
<oooo> 该死的gnome， 伤心。。。
<snuggleCat> 好的， 我只知道现象， 不知道原理， 你慢慢折腾吧
<oooo> gphotoframe说它可以！
<oooo> 我就看源码去咯
<snuggleCat> 好的
<oooo> 啊，貌似它的window type不是desktop。。。
<snuggleCat> 哦
<snuggleCat> 普通窗口放底层？？？
<oooo> 不是我想要的。。。。伤心
<oooo> window+D就隐藏了
<snuggleCat> 置底???
<snuggleCat> :)
<oooo> 也逃不过pager
<oooo> 唉，我这个简单的要求
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 帮帮忙，一个提取DVD章节的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357386 Code: for fl in *.iso do    mplayer -chapter 1-1 -v -dumpstream -dumpfile ${fl}1.vob -dvd-device ${fl} dvd://1    mplayer -chapter 2-2 -v -dumpstream -dumpfile ${fl}2.vob -dvd-device ${fl} dvd://1    ......    mplayer -chapter n-n -v -dumpstream -dumpfile ${fl}n.vob -dvd-device ${fl} dvd://1 done 原来的 ...
<namoamitabuddha> linux有哪些管理电池电量的?
<snuggleCat> qt 倒有个 desktopWidget
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 用默认的就行
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 什么默认的啊
<oooo> 其实我都没学过gtk，就是弄着玩的
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我没的
<oooo> 对于qt，更是不懂阿
<snuggleCat> 很好啊，都是玩出来的
<oooo> 我就用dock+置底将就吧
<oooo> 但是效果不那么好。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: acpi似乎不会对他产生响应
<roylez> cfy: 早啊
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/164695.htm
<[ub]> jyfl987 非linux网址? [视频+图像]山寨MacBook Air笔记本AirBook挑战你的视觉极限_NetBook 轻省笔电_cnBeta.COM
<dasdfm> 。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> pinax
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求助
<dasdfm> 今天天气不错
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道，我都是插着电源的
<ofan> yoooooooo
<dasdfm> http://movie.douban.com/subject/3011051/
<[ub]> dasdfm 非linux网址? 恐怖游轮 (豆瓣)
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 偶尔不小心电源没了, 我发现他是直接断电
<dasdfm> ddddds: hi
<dasdfm> ddddds: 你看过恐怖游轮吗？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你/proc/acpi/battery目录是否有
<dasdfm> today is wes
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: I haven't
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<dasdfm> ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么版本内核
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: Linux localhost 3.1.2-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Nov 27 12:13:03 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<dasdfm> a+和at+是一样的，原来
<dasdfm>  > Time.now
<[ub]> dasdfm, 2011-12-14 14:54:02 +0800
<dasdfm> thx :p
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，我的humble indie bundle 2锁了一个，我准备开启另一个了。
<roylez> jiero: ??? 你干啥了
<jiero> roylez: 不知道啊。就是被锁了。
<roylez> jiero: 喊我主席，否则见一次踢一次
<jiero> roylez: 。。。就我特殊么。。。
<jiero> roylez: 好主席乖乖
<roylez> jiero: 你小破孩不懂礼貌
<jiero> roylez: 我只有小时候讲礼貌
<jiero> roylez: 有个破公司被 EA收购了。
<jiero> roylez: 那个公司做了祖玛和植物大战僵尸。
<sadfsadfsdf> hi
<[ub]> sadfsadfsdf, 好  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: zuma是他们做的？
<dasdfm> zuma是什么东东
<zhan> 青蛙吐球
<sadfsadfsdf> hi
<dasdfm> 。。。
<[ub]> sadfsadfsdf: .. ..
<dasdfm> 青蛙吐球，是哪个地动仪?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<jiero> dasdfm: 是南美蛤蟆
<namoamitabuddha> case里面*)是啥意思
<lotcor> default
<lotcor> others的意思
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 通配啊。。
<dasdfm> jiero: 南美蛤蟆是什么？
<dasdfm> 话说俺小名也叫乐乐，难道这里也有个叫乐乐的吗？
<zhan> roylez: 主席，出来认亲
<jiero> dasdfm: 那么你就是没印象，算了。
<zhan> jiero: 我觉得他故意的
<dasdfm> zhan: ...
<dasdfm> zhan: 俺的小名真的叫乐乐
<jiero> dasdfm: 改名
<zhan> 哈哈
<dasdfm> jiero: ...
<jiero> dasdfm: 我没有小名，真不知道那种习惯。
<jiero> 一直叫全名
<zhan> jiero: 好多地方都是取个贱名好养活。
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA0NDAwMTY0.html
<[ub]> snuggleCat ⇪ ti: 恶搞linux广告 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你老家的 linux 广告啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ ?? 等等，，我看看先
<dasdfm> jiero: 你的贱名是啥？
<snuggleCat> :)
<dasdfm> 139美元？
<dasdfm> 太黑了吧
 * adam8157|working 多少人在用set -o vi ?
<oooo> 木有看懂那个东西。。。
<cfy> adam8157|working: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ ...
<cfy> adam8157|working: 不疼么？
<adam8157|working> cfy: 我只是问问
<CyrusYzGTt> 那是 港元。。
<zhan> adam8157|working: emacs 党。
<Kandu> adam8157|working: 正用
<adam8157|working> zhan: 你是emacs党?
<cfy> adam8157|working: 我觉得很不爽，即使当时在用vi
<zhan> adam8157|working: 是啊
<adam8157|working> Kandu: 我考虑用vi模式了 readline的emacs模式总是记不住
<adam8157|working> zhan: .
<cfy> adam8157|working: 你要记住多少啊，C-a C-e alt-f啥的就差不多了，我觉得C-r啥的
<snuggleCat> CyrusYzGTt, 是吧， 说粤语的
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ ..
<adam8157|working> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165613.htm
<[ub]> adam8157|working 非linux网址? 铁路K1至K500次列车开通车票网购_极品时刻表_cnBeta.COM
<zhan> adam8157|working: 是啊，我先前就说有些 K
<zhan> adam8157|working: 有些 K 可以网购了
<adam8157|working> zhan: 未卜先知啊
<dasdfm> 快要崩溃了，同样的一段代码，放在不同的位置竟然执行出来的结果不一样
<cfy> dasdfm: 所以你需要fp
<zhan> adam8157|working: 我昨天听人说的。。
<dasdfm> cfy: 你有没有时间帮俺看下，
<dasdfm> cfy: 很短的，不长
 * Kandu 聽 dasdfm 說的，第一個反應猜是 sh 腳本，即使同一 sh 的不同版本也有不同行為
<ofan> 用emacs模式的vim党撸过
<namoamitabuddha> 现在还需要laptop-mode-tools么
<snuggleCat> dasdfm, 你真杯具
<ofan> 对于需要即时编辑的vim模式不合适
<cfy> dasdfm: 是啥代码？那贴出来看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ 正在看 星野亚希 的 AV 請勿打擾。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 发种
<snuggleCat> 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ mldonkey google之
<snuggleCat> dasdfm, 吃点壮阳的， 可以长点么
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不发种的... 你懂得
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 自己用 mldonkey 搜索
<ofan> 求c++内存泄露检测工具
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 除了valgrind
<cfy> Kandu: 通信电子电路会不？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 試試 cuda-gdb
<Kandu> cfy: 不會的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想投奔 emacs
<ofan> jyfl987: 咋了
<void1> hoshino aki从来就没拍过av
<ofan> jyfl987: 想投就投，反正我都玩
<ofan> 只是vim玩的多而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 但我习惯vim的模式 我要个 能兼容vim模式的emacs
<jyfl987> ofan: 我倒是不玩vim script 所以这方面无所谓
<jyfl987> 其实我用的是 vim 模式 而不是vim
<zhan> jyfl987: viper-mode
<ofan> 我也不怎么玩vimscript
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive監護人，， 你好，，幾時 才提供 sopcast的 圖形登錄
<zzmfish> 我偶尔用，不怎么会
<jyfl987> zhan: 关键你要确保真的能用 不要拿来忽悠vimer
<zhan> jyfl987: 不保证，我超级不习惯 vim 的那些模式
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  我转投苹果门下了，你不知道吗？
<jyfl987> zhan: 额 我讨厌无模式
<dasdfm> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769778/
<cfy> jyfl987: http://twit.tv/show/floss-weekly/167
<[ub]> cfy 非linux网址? FLOSS Weekly 167 | TWiT.TV
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 知道，， 不過，，，， 有點傷心，， gmlive就快 沒命了，， lib庫更新的比較快，，而且有些漏洞的原因也 封印了某些功能
<cfy> jyfl987: Racket
<jiero> lerosua: 不知道哦。
<XwinX> microcai: ping
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问在arch下，skype不能用ibus输入中文，怎么办?
<jiero> lerosua: 那你来混水的啊。。。
<cfy> dasdfm: C?
<jiero> Patrick_DJ: 用ibus-qt4
<dasdfm> cfy: 嗯
<lerosua> jiero:  纯粹来看ee的
<jiero> lerosua: 。。。
<XwinX> lerosua: ping
<Patrick_DJ> jiero: 谢谢
<cfy> dasdfm:  换成fp的吧
<jiero> eexp: 你太好了。。。大家都舍不得你啊。。。
<dasdfm> cfy: fp是啥
<cfy> eexp: 你要走了？
<XwinX> eexp: ping
<lerosua> jiero:  别误会，我是来看ee 扑街的
<eexp> 斗篷，又到这边来吹嘘你的水果啊。
<eexp> XwinX: 来，打击水果派。
<XwinX> 打倒果粉
<cfy> dasdfm: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Functional_programming
<jiero> lerosua: 由爱生恨呢。
<cfy> ...
<dasdfm> cfy: 哦，你能帮看下问题出在哪吗
<maxupeng> 最近看文档老是看到两个单词footprint和marshal，这两个单词用中文怎么翻译啊，google来的翻译感觉都怪怪的
<jiero> XwinX: 果粉和我们紧密相连。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ gmlive的父神，， gmlive需要 進化。。。
<cfy> dasdfm: 算了，看了C就头疼啊，其实也不会
<jyfl987> cfy: racket是 scheme家族的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我抓了4只苍蝇。。。讨厌
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 直接放水龙头冲下去。
<cfy> jiero: 嗯
<microcai> XwinX: 你来啊？
<dasdfm> Kandu: 您能帮俺看下嘛  http://paste.ubuntu.com/769778/
<microcai> XwinX: 你来啦？
<XwinX> jiero: 果粉SB
<jiero> cfy: 你嗯什么。。。w
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 呃，， 不關吾事
<microcai> jiero: 果粉sb
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive 怎么了?
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 弄错人了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ,, gmlive需要進化，，
<roylez> eexp: 您归位了？
<jiero> 战乱的年代
<eexp> XwinX: 94，买了几千的机器，不舍得买几百块的游戏。要打倒。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 进化啥?
<Kandu> jiero: 果粉確實傻屄
<eexp> roylez: 有好玩的？
<cfy> eexp: 这不是说ee么。。。。
<roylez> eexp: 没
<cfy> eexp: quote 买了几千的机器，不舍得买几百块的游戏。要打倒。
<XwinX> eexp: 果粉的SB精神常青
<eexp> cfy: 啥。
 * cfy lol
<jiero> eexp: 去玩格斗游戏
 * zhan bs ee
<eexp> cfy: 说斗篷呢
<jiero> 斗篷不是果粉吗。。。
<eexp> 鲇鱼，乖。 zhan
<jiero> 竟然挨批斗
<jiero> 。。。重蹈覆辙啊
<cfy> eexp: 斗篷是果粉？没看出来。。。
<eexp> 没看他，天天嘴边挂着水果。 cfy
<ofan> maxupeng: 取的都是隐身意思，没有直接的中文翻译
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ .. 起碼 優化代碼 讓 gmlive可以 設置 代理。。 還有可以用 最新的 lib編譯。。
<cfy> lerosua: eexp: http://www.lerosua.org/2011/11/rename_do/
<[ub]> cfy 非linux网址? 记一次 rename 命令解决方案 | 阳光烂灿的日子
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 你能接手维护吗?
<cfy> lerosua: 如果你有perl版本的rename,就不会有这篇文章出现了
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ,, 我想，， 不過，我不會編程。。 看不懂。
<ofan> 果粉撸过
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: gmlive 太SB了, 为了一个软件,还上一大堆的 gtkmm 依赖
<eexp> cfy: 斗篷不会正则的。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你给我看那个做啥
<dasdfm> Kandu: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ .. 額，， 好吧，， 那你可以做一個 java的，，
<ofan> XwinX: gtk是渣渣
<cfy> jyfl987: 推荐给你看啊
<Kandu> dasdfm: 我不懂的
<jyfl987> XwinX: 对 我一直批评阿黄 他反正是得过且过 上次那个显图的插件也是 为了一个显图 要装个 webkit
<cfy> eexp: ....不是吧
<lerosua> linux都是渣
<jyfl987> cfy: 我知道那个东西 听说最近 socket改进了
<lerosua> 哼哼
<eexp> cfy: 看那文章，你就应该看出
<dasdfm> 到底问题出在哪呀，谁帮看下呀
<jyfl987> lerosua: 呵呵
<eexp> lerosua: lol
<eexp> 支持斗篷发飙
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦
<lerosua> eexp:  怎样，有本事喷我
<XwinX> jyfl987: 对果粉要求不要太高
<cfy> eexp: lerosua: 那我要去留个言
<eexp> 喷人，找微菜去吧
<eexp> cfy: lol 去吧
<eexp> lerosua: 赶紧关闭blog
<cfy> ...
<eexp> :D
<lerosua> eexp:  我才不关，有本事来我博客喷，还帮我繁荣博客，多好
<cfy> eexp: 等我先把perl版本的装上。。。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 可是那是他以前不是果粉的时候做的阿
<jiero> 。。。
<lerosua> eexp:  看来是时候写，为什么每个linux人都应该转向苹果
<jiero> battle earth
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我只是对他这种不顾用户的行为表示抗议而已
 * jiero quit
<ofan> lerosua: 写吧
<jyfl987> lerosua: 额 这个文章是你自我炒作的第一步么
<cfy> lerosua: 写吧
<eexp> lerosua: ..
<lerosua> 呃，这么多人期待啊，是期待我写完被人喷吧，哼哼，才不上当
<dasdfm> test
<ofan> 我在想怎么让mac完全虚拟linux
<eexp> cfy: 你个家伙。还没安装？
<cfy> lerosua: 003.ag.jpg
<[ub]> dasdfm, ....  ㍧ 
<cfy> lerosua: 这个都有？！
<cfy> lerosua: 真有，还是你打错了？
<jyfl987> lerosua: 被喷好过我那种完全没人管的博客好阿 所以被喷是好事 凤姐不是移民了
<eexp> 谁转水果了？ lerosua 除开你。
<cfy> lerosua: 多了点
<ofan> 举手
<dasdfm> 凤姐是不是有永久居留权了？
<Kandu> ofan: 用蘋果 <> 果粉啊
<XwinX> jiero: 他有果粉的潜质
<XwinX> jyfl987: 最终还是会堕落成果粉的
<ofan> dasdfm: 不可能的
<jyfl987> lerosua: 我也打算去买个 mbp
<jyfl987> lerosua: 不过要确保能装 ubuntu
<Kandu> ofan: != (習慣 pascal <> 了
<eexp> dasdfm: 你有潜质。
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 遇到的奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357394 用math公式编辑器编辑个公式,V^{*}应该是V* 这个样子的吧,似乎出错了,右上角出现的是问号.如下图 Screenshot.png 经过验证,好像好几个符号都不能作为右上角的符号.如#,*,%等等,感觉应该是这些符号在math里面有特殊意义.求 ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: <> 也能用
<ofan> dasdfm: 话说凤姐用的啥签证到底米国
<dasdfm> ofan: 不是有绿卡了吗
<lerosua> jyfl987:  你看，你也成果粉了
<cai1> pwd
<cai1> ls
<ofan> dasdfm: 绿卡很难办的，得先工作n年才能办
<jyfl987> ofan: 难民的 凤姐还拍了参加美东民主党抗议天朝的拍照活动 额
<dasdfm> eexp: 什么潜质?
<eexp> lerosua: jyfl987这话，你也信？
<ofan> jyfl987: 她也就适合当难民
<jyfl987> lerosua: 我装ubuntu 绝对没人骂 lol 反而会被社区赞扬
<centerpoint> 怎么限制某个程序访问网络?
<lerosua> eexp:  他买东西的记录，为啥不信。
<eexp> dasdfm: 当风哥的潜质
<cfy> eexp: 搞定 http://www.lerosua.org/2011/11/rename_do/comment-page-1/#comment-5107
<[ub]> cfy 非linux网址? 记一次 rename 命令解决方案 | 阳光烂灿的日子
<jyfl987> ofan: 凤姐很聪明阿
<eexp> lerosua: 记录？哪里
<cfy> Kandu: 不等应该/= hehe
 * dasdfm 连难民都当不了的，表示撸过
<ofan> centerpoint: iptables
<ofan> centerpoint: host.allow host.deny
<centerpoint> ofan: 可以限制具体程序吗?
<lerosua> eexp:  是我在北京观察所得。
<ofan> centerpoint: 可以，就host相关的，具体我忘了，google下
<centerpoint> ofan: 这2中方法都是针对ip , 端口, 协议的,不是针对app的阿
<jyfl987> cl
<lerosua> eexp:  单单是买手机，我就陪他去了两次。
<eexp> @@@@ 才看到，这居然有多人留言。 lerosua
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你观察啥了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3629364-1-1.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 谁是真英雄？IBM Power虚拟机对阵X86物理机! - Power活动专区 - CU活动专区 - ChinaUnix.net
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，这广告做的
<eexp> lerosua: 观察？有goat潜质
<dasdfm> eexp: 阿姨，你当凤姨吧，去了米国，别忘了把俺也带过去
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 把价格列出来 lol
<cfy> eexp: 好了，perl-rename又一次win了。
<eexp> dasdfm: 这家伙，谁啊。又马甲
<cfy> eexp: xiooli的单行是错的，
<dasdfm> eexp: 什么马甲？
<eexp> cfy: 这不用说。
<eexp> cfy: 这也看？
<cai1> 1231231231
<eexp> xiooli那家伙是玩bash。也不会这些。
<cfy> lerosua: 还有不会re的程序员啊。。。。
<FrankLv> 当sshd重启的时候，这个时间应该很短，但是如果这时有个ssh的连接请求，会出错么？
<lerosua> cfy:  很奇怪吗
<cfy> lerosua: 嗯。
<cfy> 好吧，谁让我用过perl...
<eexp> cfy: 水果的，本来就应该比ms的，更加不会re。正常。
<lerosua> cfy:  perl ，外星人语言
<cfy> lerosua: 我转投common lisp门下了
<ofan> centerpoint: http://liubin.blog.51cto.com/282313/217875
<lerosua> cfy: 你和ee都是潜伏在地球的敌对分子吧，静等2012起事的吧
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: linux host.allow - 起航工作室 - 51CTO技术博客
<eexp> lerosua: XwinX有时候也用pl
<lerosua> cfy:  lisp 不错，一直没时间学
<cfy> lerosua: 谁的敌对？
<ofan> 学lisp干嘛
<eexp> lisp，需要xmodmap多套（）。要不不方便按（）
<zhan> rename 为啥还有不是 perl 版的。。。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你这家伙 早晚要成为社区的负面典型
<ofan> 不如学asm
<ofan> 多跟 Kandu 学学
<lerosua> jyfl987:  反正不能名垂千古，能遗臭万年也不错
<cfy> zhan: sys-apps/util-linux里也有rename
<eexp> 一套lisp下来，50层嵌套（）。好看。
<cfy> eexp: ....
<eexp> lol
<cfy> eexp: 乱说，
<lerosua> eexp:  你知道 xargs 在linux 和mac下的区别吗
<lerosua> :-)
<eexp> 夸张了点而已
<cfy> eexp: 和你们按{},空格差不多的
<FrankLv> 当sshd重启的时候，这个时间应该很短(小于1秒)，但是如果这时有个ssh的连接请求(系统平时有很多ssh连接)，会出错么？
<eexp> lerosua: 知道了干嘛。没mac
<cfy> lerosua: 啥区别？
<adam8157|working> eexp: readline用的默认还是vi模式?
<zhan> 阿姨很会讲冷笑话
<eexp> 很少{}
<adam8157|working> roylez: readline用的默认还是vi模式?
<lerosua> eexp:  可怜的。
<eexp> zhan: 毕业了没。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会的，18摸会列出单位美金的性能，还是power高...丫根本不管裂度
<zhan> eexp: 没呢
<ofan> 话说vim下也有不少emacs的按键
<eexp> 咋还没哦
 * cfy pasted "re" at http://paste2.org/get/1823074
<cfy> lerosua: http://paste2.org/p/1823074
<lerosua> cfy:  就不告诉你，我是孔已已
<ofan> c-a c-k c-u c-w之类的很方便
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 外星阿姨好
<eexp> zhan: 出来准备干嘛。
<ofan> eexp: 大姨妈好
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 酷胖。？
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<zhan> 吃饭，睡觉，bs ee
<eexp> ofan: 你再在这里买vpn。我就踢你。
<MeaCulpa> lerosua: 你知道windows下面的xargs和你说的两个的区别么
<ofan> eexp: 为啥
<eexp> :D
<lerosua> cfy:  正则是很有用，但不用很快忘了。
<eexp> ofan: 来，叫声好听的
<ofan> 有没有perl 20分钟上手教程？
<lerosua> MeaCulpa:  我没windows 所以不知道，跟ee同一理由
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你奔瓜，应该每次插入个fortune
<ofan> 21分钟吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 单位美金的性能怎么算的？
<cfy> lerosua: 查手册啊，很快的。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥fortune
<cfy> ofan: .....
<ofan> 有没有perl 21分钟上手教程？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: flops/$$$
<centerpoint> ofan: 恩. 但是只有特定的程序可用,我需要限制vbox , 不支持
<cfy> ofan: 不可能吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: mips/$$$
<centerpoint> ofan: 不是任何服务程序都能使用TCP_wrappers的，例如使用命令ldd /usr/sbin/sshd，如果输出中有libwrap，则说明可以使用TCP_wrappers, 即该服务可以使用/etc/hosts.allow和/etc/hosts.deny,如果输出没有libwrap则不可使用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可是哥不需要那么强大的怎么办
<cfy> ofan: 变量都认不全。。。
<eexp> ofan: 有。你尿一次，多一分钟
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 虚拟化咯，分区咯，忽悠领导买咯
<ofan> cfy: 只要知道基础语法就行
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以他们会回避这个问题的，无视裂度
<cfy> eexp: 其实perl处理文本不是最强大的
<ofan> perl for experienced c/c++,python,shell programmers
<eexp> 基础语法，不要20分钟吧。
<lerosua> cfy:  你究竟写的什么代码，一年只有一天不用正则？
<eexp> lisp?
<ofan> <perl for experienced c/c++,python,shell programmers>
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这样也好 ibm要是卖得便宜了 神舟 联想怎么办
<ofan> cfy: 那啥是
<ofan> cfy: 我需要处理文本最强大的，sed,awk,grep都是渣渣
<eexp> 这搞研究的，书虫子，又来理论了。
<cfy> lerosua: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/elite/file?v=%2Fgroups%2Fcomp.faq%2FEmacs%2Fphilosophy%2Fishelpful%2FM.1182201105.i0
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ ti: 水木社区-精华区阅读
<cfy> lerosua: 转载啊，要是我的话，就直接打出来了
<cfy> lerosua: Steve Yegge
<ofan> 求 <perl for experienced c/c++,python,shell programmers>
<cfy> ofan: eexp: emacs是最强大的
<roylez> adam8157|working: 你说我的readline？默认的。vi模式的a太难受了
<eexp> 。
<ofan> cfy: 你以前不是有个24小时系列？
<ofan> cfy: 我要可以脚本化的
<cfy> ofan: 24的是emacs的
<cfy> ofan: emacs也可以啊
<ofan> cfy: 处理个文本文件，你要我装个100M的emacs?
<cfy> ofan: 那你可以写个C解决问题
<MeaCulpa> cfy: emacs太庞大了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不错
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 广告打进CU那种unix民工聚集地了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，打对地方了
<ofan> cfy: 写c太慢了
<MeaCulpa> CU的shell版面很有意思，都是来做作业的
<ofan> cfy: 话说你倒提醒我了
<cfy> ofan: 怎么了？
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 18m这么清闲，天天逛论坛
<ofan> 可以把日常用的功能集合到一起做个小脚本语言
<cfy> ofan: ....
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 饭后
<cfy> ofan: 重新发明。。。
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级12.04之后vmware没得用了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357397 用vmware-modconfig --console --install-all命令 显示如下： Stopping VMware services: VMware Authentication Daemon done VM communication interface socket family done Virtual machine communication interface done Virtual machine monitor done Blocking file system done Using 2.6.x kernel build system. make: ...
<eexp> ofan: 基础的，2天可以学会。pl
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...common lisp?
<ofan> cfy: 名叫oscript
<sunwilston> cfy: 你试过emacs 24版的吗？
<eexp> cfy: 你准备投emacs?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: emacs比起ubuntu来不算大阿 emacs也就是和 puppy linux差不多大而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: awk吧，我高数离散不及格，网络重修，都会
<ofan> cfy: 用的语言多了就发现，发明一种新语言是有必要的
<cfy> sunwilston: 没
<cfy> eexp: 我本来就是用emacs啊。lisp系
<ofan> MeaCulpa: awk用起来还是不说，不伦不类的倒像是个统计工具
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 本来就是统计工具...
<ofan> 额
<cfy> eexp: 可以无压力的学习下emacs lisp
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<eexp> 现在是不是完全彻底了？ cfy
<MeaCulpa> cfy: poor man's perl
<sunwilston> cfy: 我也要学lisp,初学，想问一下，你的用lisp语言都在做什么？
<ofan> 我要强大的文字处理
<adam8157|working> roylez: o
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sed awk够了吧
<cfy> eexp: 是啊，perl好久不用了
<eexp> sunwilston: 他用lisp调用rm，删除文件。 lol
<cfy> sunwilston: 都可以啊
<cfy> eexp: .....
<cfy> eexp: 不要。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> perl...随便一个库巴拉巴拉长，去掉所有的库，perl也就是awk级别了
<sunwilston> 呵呵
<eexp> 好吧，我休息下
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 每次用sed,awk都要把脑子里想的先绕好几圈转成sed和awk能识别的模式，太累了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是你智商太高
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 那不对的。
<cfy> sunwilston: common lisp有delet-file 函数的。。。。我当时不知道。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我就觉得没障碍~~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<eexp> 没入门嘛。 MeaCulpa
<ofan> 算了还是睡觉
<jyfl987> ofan: 我觉得sed挺好的 不过我是一遍又一遍的用管道
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 门口望了下牌牌，走了
<cfy> jyfl987: 作为一个前perler...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 管道不好多用...
<jyfl987> cfy: 我也是前 perler
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为何
<cfy> jyfl987: 就是说你。。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: sed,awk都基于行模式，有时候你想表达点复杂的处理就很麻烦
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就用perl/python呗
<cfy> ofan: 对，所以emacs就无敌了
<sunwilston> cfy: 我看了一些公开课，MIT那些教授都说自己是用lisp写程序，很是好奇了，不过感觉common lisp的入门难度很大啊！！！
<jyfl987> cfy: 说我啥？
<ofan> jyfl987: 所以我想学学perl
<jyfl987> sunwilston: 我手头在看 common lisp 实践
<eexp> 又吹
<cfy> sunwilston: 哦，真的？
<lerosua> 学语言跟学太极一样，要忘却以前学过的语言。
<jyfl987> ofan: 随你 perl的正则更强大点
<cfy> jyfl987: ofan: common lisp有cl-ppcre
<sunwilston> cfy: 是啊！！我前几天刚看过！！
<sunwilston> jyfl987: 感觉怎么样啊？
<jyfl987> cfy: 主要是他需要随手写 但又不想像sed/awk那样只是面向行
<cfy> sunwilston: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy: 写个lisp括号太烦了 我是靠多行 跟缩进来解决
<jyfl987> 我写forth也是这样
<MeaCulpa> bash吧，写出来多拉风
<cfy> jyfl987: 肯定要换行缩进啊，难道一行？
<jyfl987> 话说把forth加到 sed里去 应该比较实用
<ofan> lisp有什么好学的？
<jyfl987> sed那命令本身就已经跟forth差不多了 但是刚才 ofan说面向行的不爽
<ofan> 我觉得学lisp还不如学学smalltalk,haskell之类的
<sunwilston> lisp我的第一感觉是很独特
<jyfl987> 我学lisp 主要是 1个这种东西开发东西快  修改模式也快
<sunwilston> 至于有多么的强大，我现在还没有感觉出来
<jyfl987> 还有一个是 换种思路 听说许多模式都是来源于lisp 所以与其去看设计模式 不如来看下他祖宗
<ofan> sunwilston: 如果你知道什么叫fully-parenthesized & prefix expression，就觉得没什么奇特的了
<jyfl987> 当然 最关键是为了装逼
<cfy> jyfl987: +1
<cfy> 当perl满足不了装逼的需求时
<jyfl987> 等 lisp学完 那我就算什么 前缀 中缀 后缀 都会了
<ofan> lisp语法太简单 怎么装逼
<jyfl987> cfy: 学perl可以跟人套近乎 比如ee
<jyfl987> ofan: 语法简单的程序 往往写出来的代码就要人命
<ofan> c++ 11 出了感觉又要重新学一遍c++了
<MeaCulpa> 学东西，和女人找男人一样，要是总想找好的，年轻的，就老B了
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为语法简单了 就要在结构上不断重复 表达不同的东西
<ofan> jyfl987: brainfuck?
<sunwilston> C++太复杂了！！！
<jyfl987> ofan: bingo
<ofan> jyfl987: 这不是语文
<cfy> jyfl987: 呵呵。
<jyfl987> ofan: 有人用 brainfuck写了个brainfuck编译器 额
<MeaCulpa> 还是年轻的时候尽情找OOXX吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 其实你可以考虑一下学盲文，我觉得那玩意很酷！
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 想不想来学精灵语？
<jyfl987> ofan: 一样的道理 不管你用什么语言 做一个事总要有那些步骤
<cfy> ofan: 语法简单无所谓啊，看上去就很装逼
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 什么精灵语？ 你们18摸全是java familly的 好讨厌
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ofan 精灵古语Quenya,和通用语Sindari
<ofan> jyfl987: self-hosting的是编程语言所必备的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Elen síla lúmenn' omentielvo
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个是Quenya,第二世纪以前的精灵说的
<jyfl987> ofan: 最终不还是机器码
<jyfl987> ofan: 哪个语言不能self-hosting呢 只是有没有人去做而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 在LOTR三部曲发生的第三世纪以后，说的人少了，只用来些诗歌
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要日常交流，可以用Sindarin
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还不如学克林贡语 好歹有一个真实世界的人群在用
<ofan> jyfl987: 有些语言就不行，比如html
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 全中国没有10个人懂，但是台湾有不少懂的，语法类似芬兰语
<jyfl987> 而且讲克林贡语装逼
<jyfl987> ofan: html算语言么
<ofan> jyfl987: sed,awk之类的也是
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以没意思 会克林贡语 现在就可以去科幻论坛去勾搭小姑娘
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 精灵语老托还发明了文字了
<jyfl987> ofan: sed是个工具 awk不知道能否可以
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=357398  求答案
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 科幻的都是轻浮的笨笨，木有历史厚重感
<[ub]> Evanescence ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【急】： ubuntu 11.10 安装到联想台式电脑， 无法启动
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: awk基本就是C
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 那我又看科幻 又看历史的怎么办？
<mooooo> 大家在讨论C++语言和精灵语的相同之处么……
<MeaCulpa> Ai! laurië lantar lassi
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 开始装逼了。
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: C++没有语态，没有属格
<eexp> 啥语言哦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 快说
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: 中文的时态，语态，属格也很简单，比英语的都简单有时候
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 发条橘子里的黑话，Nadzat
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那只是现在人都没文化了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 古文里这种变化还是挺多的
<jyfl987> 比如皇帝自称朕
<mooooo> MeaCulpa: 敢问什么是语态和属格？
<MeaCulpa> 古文跟混乱
<jyfl987> 古文这种变化多
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: you're fucked == 被动语态
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165633.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? 广东顺德一男子网吧内因他人脚臭将其刺死_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: you're fucked by dick of mine  == 所有格
<ofan> 要勤洗脚
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 額，， 糟糕了，，
<mooooo> MeaCulpa: 那TMD C++可不没有语态么！！
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果实在条件不允许 应该出门穿盔甲
<MeaCulpa> mooooo: :)
<mooooo> MeaCulpa: w我还以为是啥编程术语呢
<ofan> c++确实很复杂
<ofan> 但也最适合写复杂的系统
<mooooo> C++就像emacs，用来了是神器，用不好就是神经
<MeaCulpa> C++ 太复杂了，左边表音，右边表意
<MeaCulpa> 操
<jyfl987> 你喜欢复杂 你就得到复杂被
<jyfl987> 或者你老板喜欢复杂 你就得到复杂
<[ub]> 新 软件和文档翻译 • bzr 操作参考 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357401 zh/Bzr速成 来自：http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/zh/Bzr速成 获取 bzr 请参看所用发行版安装方法 ，应该已经存在您所用发行版对应的软件包。 把自己介绍给 bzr 您也许希望自己的名字和 email 出现在修订日志里。 创建 ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf ，并加上自己的 email ： [D ...
<MeaCulpa> bzr++
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 最近我玩hg感觉很不错
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你玩过git 玩啥感觉都会不错
<ofan> git ++
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 以前对svn没有只管感受
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 以前都内网用 我前一阵用 svn log 看我google code上的东西 感觉就出来了 额
<mooooo> git有啥特别NB的地方？
<jyfl987> mooooo: 如果你网速不行 又来自有墙的国家 代码托管地在国外 你就会有直观感受了 呵呵
<mooooo> jyfl987: 求详解。git就不怕这种情况？
<jyfl987> mooooo: 我是半吊子 你还是自己看书吧 有时候碰到一个情况 然后解决他 胜过读许多书
<mooooo> jyfl987: 谢谢
<adam8157|working> roylez: 刚打电话吧固定额度提高到45K 临时额度90K
<adam8157|working> jyfl987: gurudigger的boss的gtalk你有吧? 发个来
<adam8157|working> jyfl987: mike
<jyfl987> adam8157|working: 没有 我不参加他们那种活动
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • Apache+Tomcat 集群，求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357409 这久在做Web的集群，公司急需。 上网查了很多关于Apache,Tomcat的集群方法， 但是都是使用Apache Tomcat的压缩版安装并且实现集群的， 而且大多数都是Win上的配置过程， 本人跟着很多Linux的配置过程做都不行的。 思路是有一点，但是具 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 呃，，  不知道 有木有 斷綫，， 懷念 冒牌我的，， 還給我 發信息確認存在的 bot
<tenzu> roylez: 又出bundle了, 这次有shank
<gfrog> adam8157|working: 我的touch也到了
<gfrog> adam8157|working: 还有张图书碟，要iso不？
<adam8157|working> gfrog: 要啊要啊
<adam8157|working> gfrog: 恭喜
<adam8157|working> gfrog: 话说你自己留哪个呢
<gfrog> adam8157|working: K4
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让【位置】->【文件】下自己创建的文件夹，直接出现在【位置】下，附图~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357414 如图： 如何让【生活】【体育】【娱乐】直接出现在【位置】下，就像图中【照片】那样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly_youhaode — 2011-12-14 17:24
<gfrog> adam8157|working: 比较了下，touch的字体没K4给力，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157|working: 我发现我的touch屏幕比较黄，没有K4那么透亮
<adam8157|working> gfrog: 你的?
<gfrog> adam8157|working: 啊
<adam8157|working> gfrog: 我的那过去对比下
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzMwODcxOTg4.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt 非linux网址? 悬疑心理大戏《黑白》微电影 正片 高清 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<tenzu> roylez: 我快忍不住买humble bundle了
<adam8157|working> tenzu: 买呗
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 本子的触控板是sentelic的，系统默认为ps/2鼠标。怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357415 RT。现在看网页的时候很麻烦，需要点滚动条，有没有什么解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2011-12-14 17:30
<tenzu> adam8157|working: 没visa卡
<tenzu> adam8157|working: 晚上看看能不能借一张
<adam8157|working> tenzu: 支持银联貌似...
<tenzu> adam8157|working: 银联也木有...
<adam8157|working> 购买地址及视频演示（支持 Amazon, Paypal 银联卡 和 Google Checkout）
<tenzu> 算了, 先吃饭去, 晚上借卡买
<adam8157|working> tenzu: 村儿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为何 输出 \r 可以导致移动到行头呢
<mooooo> \r本身就是回车符啊
<mooooo> “移动到行头”叫回车，"移动到下一行"叫换行
<jyfl987> 来如此
<angelife> 请教一下，在arch下用latex用哪个对中文支持的好啊
<jyfl987> 北京时间12月14日下午消息，Twitter今天宣布，在12月9日日本电视台播放宫崎骏经典动画片《天空之城》期间，全球用户每秒发送的Twitter消息数量高达25088条，创下历史新高
<jyfl987> 在想 峰值时候是多少 用什么机器抗住的
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助] 如何使用Ubuntu搭建热点(如:ad-hoc)? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357420 大家好,我的问题比较普遍: 一个无线网卡连接外网,再虚拟一个网络.把链接外网的网络共享给虚拟网络.这样其他移动设备就可以搜索到并连接上网了. 虽然Ubuntu提供了这个功能,但是在连接的过程中总是莫名其妙连接 ...
<zhan> angelife: texlive
<angelife> z
<angelife> zhan: 嗯，怎么配置呢
<zhan> angelife: texlive 都自成体系了。不要和系统挂钩。 用 xetex 几乎 0 配置
<angelife> zhan: 那么对中文支持的好么
<angelife> zhan: 有没有相关的文章我参考一下
<zhan> angelife: http://blog.jjgod.org/2009/11/21/chinese-in-tex-live-2009/ <== 虽然讲的 09, 也支持 texlive2010 和 2011
<[ub]> zhan 非linux网址? jjgod / blog - TeX Live 2009 的 LaTeX 中文支持
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzMyNDE2Nzgw.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt 非linux网址? 高中物理 《第7讲 力学复习（上）（1）》高中物理优质课 高中物理教学视频 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<angelife> zhan: 嗯，谢谢nin
<angelife> zhan: 嗯，谢谢您
<adam8157> [ub]: ubuntu-cn不是只能讨论linux吧....
<jyfl987> adam8157: Twitter / rtmeme »
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @sunliang: 在北京，办一次美国签证(B1/B2，一般给一年多次往返),去玩一次，回来后，大约每两年去中信银行办一次免面试美国签证，以延续签证有效期(中信规定上次签证失效一年内办同样类型签证免面试)，20年花费2万多，且随时出境。此为最经济“移民”美国办法。..
<[ub]> adam8157, 是谁，只讨论Linux上？  ㍪ 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 非工作签证 我可没钱这么玩儿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 20年才2w阿 大哥
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @chchbear RT @mgtphoto: RT @Hazel_Zhu RT @jlby 河北有个地方叫永年，就在古城邯郸上去一点点。这个小城，从1945年8月到1947年10月，被共军足足围困了两年。三万个居民的小城，“解放”后剩下三千人。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去了怎样? 怎么赚钱生活?
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下的火狐怎么去掉gtk外边框？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357421 rt？留着没用 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2011-12-14 18:21
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我算是知道了 哭穷的都是你们这些有钱人 主席也是 天天哭
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写代码呗
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有工作权利, 谁会聘用你
<jyfl987> adam8157: freelance
<adam8157> jyfl987: 目前确实很穷
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你思维果然跟不上
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么可能
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你最近没泡妞 也没买大件阿 总不能买个kindle touch就穷了吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: freelance也不行的 美国工作签证不是那么好糊弄的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我刚来北京半年 说实话 还没缓过来... 自己和家里都有很多花费
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你每个月不给家里钱的吧...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 给
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过是房贷 不是给父母钱花
<jyfl987> adam8157: freelance还真可以 美国生活成本还是比帝都低阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我刚把朋友的钱还上...还没还清我妈借我的...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在美国给中国公司freelance?
<namoamitabuddha> 我Load Cycle Count每分钟+1, 是否不正常
<namoamitabuddha> ?
<lm__> kde4 模仿win7任务栏 how
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 一不小心升级成了12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357424 No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu precise (development branch) Release:12.04 Codename:precise ，没忍住啊没忍住 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunfish — 2011-12-14 18:32
<iDesperadO> ahahaha
<iDesperadO> You can be a freelancer from here mainland china...why you have to temporarily visit US and be a freelancer?
<lm__> AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 445 kde4.7.2 显示只有9摄氏度，是不是真的啊
<lm__> $ cat /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp1_input
<lm__> 10000
<CyrusYzGTt> 52000
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是什麼參數？？
<lm__> cpu温度
<lm__> 好像
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 那不是說我的 cpu  52000 度？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 天啊，，，
<lm__> 除以1000
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 好吧，， 52.. 嗯，， 正確，，
<CyrusYzGTt> +52.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<lm__> 我的AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 445 只有10°C正常吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 額，，我平均，， 50攝氏度。。。
<lm__> 太奇怪了，WIN下，bois里都30度左右
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你用什麼 版本的系統，， 我用fedora 16 x86_64...
<lm__> ubuntu11.10 x86_64 安装kubuntu-desktop
<flh> 大家好
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍫ 
<flh> 是不是时间错了？十九点＞？
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ GMT+8 時區的時間
<CyrusYzGTt> lm__§ .. 好吧，， 竟然溫度這麼低，，在夏天，我的 cpu平均 70攝氏度
<lm__> CyrusYzGTt,  不会是只用一个吧，lscpu时CPU MHz:               800.000
<CyrusYzGTt> lm__§ 嗯，，是計算core數的
<CyrusYzGTt> lm__§ 然後 有個總數 的 溫度
<angelife> latex 1.tex
<angelife> latex: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.19: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lm__> CyrusYzGTt, 难道要乘以3
<angelife> 怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> lm__§ ..不知道，， 算平均值吧
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ libpoppler.so.19 這個lib沒裝，或者 是lib太舊太新。。 或者 權限問題，，
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 那么我该怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 不瞭解你的 具體情況，， 無法作答
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ locate libpoppler
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: latex需要什么权限呢
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ ,,我說的是 libpoppler的lib..
<angelife> pacman -S locate
<angelife> error: target not found: locate
<angelife> yaourt -S locate
<angelife> error: target not found: locate
<angelife> locate libpoppler
<angelife> bash: locate: command not found
<wallee> angelife: install findutils
<wallee> angelife: it include all tools, such as locate & updatedb
<RavenChan> wallee: locate只在mlocate里有= =
<wallee> RavenChan: 原本是在findutils里面，debian打包的问题
<wallee> RavenChan: 可能有拆包
<angelife>  locate libpoppler
<angelife> locate: can not stat () `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<wallee> angelife: run 'sudo updatedb'
<angelife> wallee: 嗯
<angelife> libpoppler.so
<angelife> libpoppler.so.13
<angelife> libpoppler.so.13.0.0  没有libpoppler.so.19
<angelife> latex: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.19: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: libpoppler.so.13.0.0 没有libpoppler.so.19
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: http://pastebin.com/r4DUBLYw
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于11.10版本下的无线联网的若干问题。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357430 各位大神，大黍。。。我是在蛋疼的win7 下在线发的这篇求助帖，至从装上11.10版本后，联网问题一直无法解决，我这儿是移动wlan网，没用有线连过，求教该怎么连上网啊 啊 啊 啊  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 正在打開鏈接看，。等
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 試試 ln -s /usr/lib/libpoppler.so /usr/lib/libpopper.so.19 如果還不行，，就刪除 rm -fr /usr/lib/libpopper.so.19..自己編譯個 安裝進 /usr/local下
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleCat§ 給你兒子看 http://www.youku.com/playlist_show/id_16739842.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt 非linux网址? 世界的真理 - 专辑 - 优酷视频
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt:
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 还是不行，自己该怎么编译呢
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ ???
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt:  。。nothing serious.
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 只編譯 出 libpopper.so後 手動 覆蓋安裝，， 臨時用，下次升級看看，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ ?? 麼事？？
<lubcat> Cy
<lubcat> CyrusYzGTt: 在想 snucat今天是不是会继续做算术
<CyrusYzGTt> lubcat§ 哦，， 這要看 snuggleCat 又會不會再 發神經。。
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 我复制一个libpopper.so 改名为libpopper.so.19可不可以呢
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 我看了，，官方網站的，， 最新的穩定版是 0.18.1
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 試試 ln -s /usr/lib/libpoppler.so /usr/lib/libpopper.so.19 如果還不行，，就刪除 rm -fr /usr/lib/libpopper.so.19..自己編譯個 安裝進 /usr/local下
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 有没有人用过Gateway NV57H11c-2432G50Mncc这款电脑？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357432 Gateway NV57H11c-2432G50Mncc这款电脑有没有人用过？ 我很好奇它安装的是linux，用的显卡居然是Nvidia gt540的， 难道它的系统支持N卡的optimus？ 还有Gateway NV47H46c-2332G32Mnww的是gt520的。。。。 有没有地方下载奶牛的linux ...
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 這個比複製好多。。
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 但是不行
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 不行的話，，就是你用的 libpopper.so.13就是不行，， 需要 libpopper.so.19這個開發板
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 不行的話，，就是你用的 libpopper.so.13就是不行，， 需要 libpopper.so.19這個開發版
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 那么怎么装这个开发版呢
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 目前我只会pacman和yaourt
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ ,, 找源碼，，先編譯安裝在 /usr/local下，，等你的 rpm包 升級到 0.19就刪除。。
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，有地址么
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 好吧，， 不會 arch的包管理，，這裏很多用 arch的，，你問問鄙人
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ git clone git://git.freedesktop.org/git/poppler/poppler
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯、
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ http://poppler.freedesktop.org/poppler-0.18.2.tar.gz 這是最新的穩定版
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt 非linux网址?
<angelife> pacman -S poppler
<angelife> resolving dependencies...
<angelife> looking for inter-conflicts...
<angelife> error: failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies)
<angelife> :: poppler-glib: requires poppler=0.16.7
<angelife> :: poppler-qt: requires poppler=0.16.7
<[ub]> angelife:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ libpopper不是 linux的？？ evince 等pdf軟體都用它做底庫
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 你那的版本是 0.16
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看看 f16的，，
<snuggleCat> 喵喵
<snuggleCat> lubcat, 喵
<lubcat> ？
<snuggleCat> lubcat, 喵兄弟打招呼啊
<lubcat> snuggleCat: 旺~~
<snuggleCat> m。。。。。
<soiamso> snuggleCat: 股市
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 我看了，，我的 libpopper是最新的 穩定版。。
<Evanescence> 求办法：开机后显示屏无法显示东西， 只是我偶然进入控制台把log文件弄出来的，十次有九次无法进控制台。  http://paste.ubuntu.com/769969/
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 啥股市
<soiamso> snuggleCat: 中国
<soiamso> snuggleCat: 买入节点思考中
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 关我啥事
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 你还买股票啊
<soiamso> snuggleCat: 对啊，等都等到这个时候了，等了几个月了
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 有股票快抛吧
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 有机会连中国也抛吧
<soiamso> snuggleCat: 如果这样会战争的
<snuggleCat> 怎么会战争呢
<snuggleCat> 谁和谁战争啊
<snuggleCat> 内战？？？？
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 你哪着手里的股票升值吧
<snuggleCat> soiamso, 你拿着手里的股票等升值吧
<soiamso> snuggleCat: 低仓位，
<snuggleCat> 一定会升的
<snuggleCat> 等吧
<snuggleCat> 等吧
<snuggleCat> 和儿子看忍者神龟 喵
<admin_88_admin> jk
 * admin_88_admin 
<wotangjing> hi
<[ub]> wotangjing, 好  ㍬ 
<lubcat> snuggleCat:   只看神龟？
<wotangjing> 居然连上了...
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 问两个关于权限和系统安全的问题： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357434 问题1：更改/etc/group或使用gpasswd修改用户组后，后如何刷新权限 详细参照之前的老帖子： viewtopic.php?f=86&t=325757 另外在通过编辑shadow和gpasswd文件增加用户后，如何不重启系统而刷新用户名单？这个和第一个问题相似，合并在 ...
<baaaac> :-D
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<snuggleCat> 是的 喵
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 8.04里面如何安装Glibc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357438 想在8.04里面安装LFS，需要Glic，但是8.04默认的是libc6。尝试用apt-get安装，提示说系统里有了libc6就不能按装glibc。请问如何解决。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimhigh — 2011-12-14 21:06
<ncclook> 没人吗？
<cccc4444> CDlinux 标准版和社区版有什么区别?
<parkchen> zen me da han zi ne
<parkchen> da bu le han zi
<parkchen> da bu liao han  zi
<hoxily_> ／nick hoxily
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚
<cccc4444> parchen:你怎么会打不了字啊?
<parkchen> en
<ncclook> 输入法装啦没有啊
<cccc4444> CDlinux 标准版和社区版有什么区别?谁能告诉我?
<ncclook> CDlinux现在不更新啦吧
<parkchen> bu shi a ! zai  bie de di fang dou neng da han zi
<parkchen> jiu  shi  zai  zhe li  da  bu liao ya
<ncclook> 这个就不知道了，我没遇到过
<parkchen> he he
<parkchen> shui  zhi dao shen me  wen ti
<parkchen> you  ren  zhi dao ma ?
<ncclook> 这里人蛮多多的么
<ncclook> 你们都装多ubuntu？
<ncclook> 怎么都走私的么？
<pocoyo> parkchen: 什么客户端？
<parkchen> ubuntu 11.10  xchat-gnome
<liaochenyuan> pidgin
<alpha080_back> ?
<pocoyo> parkchen: 没用过。 什么输入法？ 点右键选择一下？
<pocoyo> liaochenyuan: 了尘缘？
<parkchen> ibus wubi
<parkchen> bie de di fang shi yong zheng chang
<parkchen> jiu zhe li bu xing
<liaochenyuan> 我以为有人在调查大家用的什么客户端………………
<parkchen> wo cong bie de di fang fu zhi guo lai dou bu xing
<pocoyo> parkchen: 点右键能选择X输入法吧？ 跟在gnome-terminal里？ 换pidgin算了。
<zhan> 有人能看见流星雨？
<zhan> angelife: 你。。。 怎么装的 texlive？
<parkchen> wei  shen  me a
<alpha080_back> apt-get install or texlive dvd
<cccc4444> parkchen:要不你换个fcitx输入法试下,要不就换个软件,用pidgin不要用xchat
<alpha080_back> pocoyo: chatzilla(firefox addon) ,irssi, quassel ,konversation,
<zhan> alpha080_back: 我好奇他的 latex 怎么会要 poppler 的。。
<pocoyo> alpha080_back: 我不统计这个。
<alpha080_back> 装okular或者xpdf了吧
<alpha080_back> pocoyo: 我只是推荐一下
<alpha080_back> poppler很多pdf软件依赖吧
<zhan> ldd `which latex`
<zhan>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xb77b7000)
<zhan>         libm.so.6 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm.so.6 (0xb776a000)
<zhan>         libc.so.6 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (0xb75ee000)
<zhan>         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb77b8000)
<zhan>  
<pocoyo> alpha080_back: 我也推荐一下 ERC.
<zhan> 额，不好意思刷屏了
<zhan> pocoyo: 握爪。
 * pocoyo 跟 zhan 递过去一只脚。
<alpha080_back> 这是传说中胡面基？
<zhan> 剁掉！
<alpha080_back> 的面基
<alpha080_back> 原来还是sm
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 搞定了：）我pacman -Syuf了一下就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 不懂，，
<zhan> f 参数是干啥的？
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不懂，不过现在能用了
<angelife> zhan: 不知道啊
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 額， 好吧，，解決就是了。。
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<zhan> angelife: 你的 latex 怎么会依赖 poppler 的？
<angelife> zhan: 输出pdf就需要了啊
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<illousionary> have any one?
<parkchen> bu xing a
<parkchen> pidgin
<parkchen> lian bu shang
<parkchen> pidgin lian bu shang
<parkchen> zhi you zhe ge keyi lain shang
<tenzu> parkchen: 怎么设置的pidgin?
<parkchen> irc.freenode.net
<parkchen> 7000
<tenzu> 换6667, 6668, 6669
<pocoyo> parkchen: 6666
<pocoyo> 疼猪V5
<alpha080_back> 8001...
<parkchen> 好像可以打中文啦
<parkchen> 哈哈中
<parkchen> 刚才怎么不可以打中文呢
<parkchen> 不知道是什么历历
<parkchen> 我什么都没有动呀，
<parkchen> 重新登录了一次就能打中文了
<parkchen> qq for linux  安装不上
<parkchen> 什么原因
<tenzu> QQ for linux是屎
<parkchen> 那用什么？
<parkchen> web qq，吗
<CyrusYzGTt> webqq
<draketang> libqq
<parkchen> 占用太高
<parkchen> 卡卡呀
<parkchen> 我装了两天QQ都没有成功
<parkchen> 很郁闷呀
<zhan> qq for linux 这东西真有人用啊
<parkchen> 谁装成功了说下
<wallee> qq你妹阿
<wallee> 还qq
<wallee> 好不容易摆脱了，还念念不舍
<jamg> pywebqq不错，就是有点卡
<parkchen> clear
<wallee> libqq 2010协议已经破解，可以导入pidgin和e***使用
<Kandu> wallee: 你又激動了
<wallee> Kandu: 是愤怒
<Kandu> adam8157, cfy, gfrog, roylez, tenzu: 晚安，好夢
<parkchen> 唉
 * Kandu afk
<wallee> jamg: pywebqq就是py的webkit调用一个webqq的网页，和上webqq差不多
<jamg> 不是吧，还多朋友都在qq里面，为什么要摆脱
<wallee> Kandu: 为何没我
<wallee> jamg: 不用qq死不鸟
<jamg> 哦
<wallee> jamg: 打电话多直接
<parkchen> 我们不用，但朋友都用呀
<wallee> jamg: 或者干脆面谈
<parkchen> 没办法
<wallee> parkchen: 打电话阿
<wallee> parkchen: qq越来越傻逼，站我那么多地方，物语
<jamg> 呵呵，学生党
<parkchen> 好想法
<wallee> jamg: 百度hi也不错
<wallee> jamg: 或者直接msn
<parkchen> 我好像工作了
<parkchen> 百度能在linux下用么
<parkchen> msn好
<wallee> parkchen: 所以阿，都不用，直接电话
<parkchen> 不错
<parkchen> 在用
<wallee> parkchen: 现在电话费也便宜
<parkchen> 便宜么，每个月两百
<wallee> parkchen: 闲电话费贵就邮件
<wallee> parkchen: 打1毛，接免费
<parkchen> 邮件还行
<parkchen> 你那为什么那么便宜的
<parkchen> 我的好像是3毛
<zhan> 真老聊qq的也未必是正事
<wallee> parkchen: qq里面永远说不清楚事情，因为你从来不会认真思考qq里面的信息，而邮件你会
<zhan> 估计觉得电话，邮件啥的正式，犯不着
<parkchen> 长途五更贵
<wallee> parkchen: 每天挂在qq上，不就是为了看看mm在线不，有毛看头
<parkchen> 有人就不用邮箱，没办法
<zhan> 还有人没有邮箱的啊
<wallee> zhan: 没邮箱你喊他去死
<zhan> 话说 qq  邮箱也是邮箱啊
<parkchen> 唉
<wallee> zhan: 此处不适合他生活，去火星吧
<jamg> 不是非用qq，家里，同学都用，没办法
<parkchen> 用qq的很多人都不会用邮箱的
<wallee> zhan: q邮箱是不错，可惜过滤的很厉害，国外的邮件很多收不到
<wallee> zhan: 所以不用了。不过gmail也老抽风，草你娘的gfw
<parkchen> 我们这些人不用QQ 是可以的，但家人和朋友都用呀
<wallee> parkchen: 所以阿，我只是偶尔用用webq
<zhan> 不说了，其实我觉得 webqq 还不错。那 qq for linux 真垃圾到家了
<wallee> parkchen: 看着用qq的人都傻逼，无语
<parkchen> 的确是的，装了很多次都没有装成功
<wallee> parkchen: 人们越来越不喜欢面谈，而依赖个sb聊天工具
<parkchen> 晕！
<wallee> 聊你妹，有什么好聊的
<parkchen> 我们要包容啊
<alpha080_back> qq是把妹利器工。。。
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu10.04 经常使用着，图形界面就挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357445 出错 /etc/rc.local source not found rc.local文件 source /etc/profile exit 0 /etc/profile 里面的内容 if [ -d /etc/profile.d ]; then for i in /etc/profile.d/*.sh; do if [ -r $i ]; then . $i fi done unset i fi if [ "$PS1" ]; then if [ "$BASH" ]; then PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ ' if [ -f /etc/bash.bashrc ]; th ...
<wallee> zhan: qq for linux是腾讯搞出的傻逼，早就不维护了，都几年了。非要用有2个选择，webq和libqq2010，可以试试libqq2010，听说不错
<wallee> zhan: 别人破解那么久才搞定，腾讯傻逼估计又快要改协议了
<alpha080_back> 怎么可以没有qq呢？我们要把妹子从水深火热中拯救出来，是不？
<parkchen> 主是要是腾讯没有利益呀
<wallee> alpha080_back: 去东莞吧，那里的妹子等你解救
<zhan> 反正我就用用 webqq 差不多了，坚决不用 qq 客户端
<wallee> alpha080_back: qq上的妹子都来自东莞
<parkchen> 东莞的那边工场里面一群一群的
<alpha080_back> 偶不要收费的~
<alpha080_back> 偶要开源胡
<parkchen> 要free的
<zhan> 。。。
<parkchen> 开了特效以后有时候窗口的边框就不见了
<alpha080_back> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165654.htm
<parkchen> 有什么方法能角决吗
<[ub]> alpha080_back 非linux网址? 联想中国区产品将全面预装QQ电脑管家_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<parkchen> 晕
<zhan> 这联想怎么这么 2
<parkchen> lenovo 也很2
<alpha080_back> 有。。。在开特效之前就把窗口边框干掉
<microcai> ...
<alpha080_back> 要边框做什么，太占空间了
<microcai> 联想2个月才给我老婆4百块钱工资
 * microcai 联想2个月才给我老婆4百块钱工资
 * microcai 什么鸡巴公司
<jamg> ubuntu中文论坛是不是上不去了
<wallee> alpha080_back: 东莞妹子也开源阿
<alpha080_back> forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<alpha080_back> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
 * maonx 求助,那个怎么办好,我的家目录都是Read-only file system
<wallee> 联想和腾讯都她吗傻逼
<wallee> 脑参
<wallee> 买联想机器的都她妈钱太多
<lilydjwg> jamg: 论坛又挂掉了
<jamg> 只能聊天室搞基了
<parkchen> 大家用ubuntu 来做什么呢
<wallee> 看av
<parkchen> 为什么我每次在线听歌，cpu就到80多了
<wallee> parkchen: 那是因为flash
<parkchen> 有时候就上90了
<wallee> parkchen: 你用的gnash???
<wallee> parkchen: 如果是gnash就自己去用flash替换掉，gnash就一水货
<parkchen> 我装的就是flash
<parkchen> 他就占用那么高
<parkchen> 有点吓人
<parkchen> 是firefox的原因吗？
<wallee> 运行uname -a
<wallee> 贴结果
<lilydjwg> 是 Adobe 的原因
<lilydjwg> 你把歌下回来听不就好了
<wallee> 比如我的是 Linux myhost 3.1.5-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 10 14:43:09 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31230 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<parkchen> Linux parkchen-ThinkPad-T61 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wallee> 看不出cpu
<wallee> parkchen: 反正你按照lily**说的，下回来听
<lilydjwg> wallee: 又一个 myhost～
<wallee> lilydjwg: 没改
<wallee> lilydjwg: 懒得改，myhost不帅么
<lilydjwg> wallee: 为什么你的 uname 显示的时区是 CET？
<parkchen> 好只能那么个了
<lilydjwg> wallee: 我觉得这个更帅一些
<wallee> parkchen: flash的原因了，这个别纠结
<parkchen> 聊天的时候怎么在前面加上名字呢
<wallee> lilydjwg: 这个估计是编译的地方
<wallee> parkchen: 输入
<parkchen> wallee 谢谢
<wallee> lilydjwg: 不大清楚，猜的
<wallee> lilydjwg: 欧洲编译的内核？？
<pocoyo> parkchen: 输入前几个字符 tab 补全。
<lilydjwg> wallee: 为什么我的是 UTC 的呢
<wallee> lilydjwg: 贴出来
<lilydjwg> wallee: 哦，我知道了，我还没更新。。。
<wallee> lilydjwg: 贴出来看看
<parkchen> wallee, 不错
<lilydjwg> wallee: Linux lilyforest 3.1.4-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Nov 29 09:08:04 UTC 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<wallee> 其实debian才是我用过的最舒服的发行版
<parkchen> 和终端里面一样的用法
<wallee> lilydjwg: 不大清楚，我昨天才更新
<wallee> 难道是我老了？？？
<pocoyo> lilydjwg: 为什么我的没有  PREEMPT
<parkchen> 我不太清楚呀，我是最近才接触linux
<lilydjwg> pocoyo: 那个是什么意思？
<lilydjwg> pocoyo: 你的也贴出来看看？
<lilydjwg> 全部下载大小:   100.42 MB
<lilydjwg> 全部安装大小:  322.93 MB
<pocoyo> Linux debian 3.1.0-1-686-pae #1 SMP Sun Dec 11 20:40:16 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<wallee> pocoyo: 草，又看到一个pea
<pocoyo> wallee: pae 是啥？
<lilydjwg> pocoyo: Physical Address Expansion?
<wallee> lilydjwg: 对
<cike> 这里有谁用arch么？我刚刚装的arch用网易的源速度只有30K，我8M的网，谁知道有哪个源比较快
<ilovezoe> 論壇挂了？
<wallee> lilydjwg: 不爽阿
<ilovezoe> 求真相
<wallee> lilydjwg: 不纯洁
<pocoyo> wallee: 我想问的是你为什么 草。 还又看到。
<parkchen> 因为他看到很多了么
<wallee> cike: 晕，8m的网。。。我用的也是163，很快的。估计现在是交换时间，你过个把小时试试
<wallee> cike: 4个小时有一个交换时间，等一下
<lilydjwg> wallee: 那我今天不更新了
<cike> wallee, 交换时间？什么意思
<cike> wallee, 你用的arch？
<wallee> pocoyo: 晕
<wallee> lilydjwg: 等一会阿
<lilydjwg> wallee: 什么不纯洁？
<wallee> lilydjwg: 稍微一会就好了
<wallee> lilydjwg: 因为有pae所以。。。
<eva`>  hi wallee
<wallee> cike: 是
<wallee> cike: 就是arch官方要推送到网易
<eva`> wallee: pae 怎么你了？
<wallee> eva`: @@|||碉堡了
<wallee> 有人知道怎么直接访问显卡，有什么汇编指令么
<wallee> 比如利用显卡计算什么的
<lilydjwg> CUDA?
<wallee> lilydjwg: 那个是sdk吧？？？
<wallee> lilydjwg: 我想看看有什么类似cpu指令这种可以直接操作显卡的
<cike> wallee:  sohu的也不怎样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似用 cuda可以的，，
<wallee> CyrusYzGTt: 用显卡爆破md5是不是很爽阿
<soiamso> cike: 什么ISP?
<wallee> cike: 看soiamso的
 * ilovezoe 論壇挂了？求真相。兩個域名都無法訪問
<CyrusYzGTt> wallee§ .. 只會 爆破 給出的例子，，不知道怎麼得出 md5和 sha的
<cike> soiamso: 不知道
<pocoyo> ilovezoe: 等。
<cike> wallee: 恩
<cike> soiamso: 房东的
<cike> soiamso: 估计是网通的
<soiamso> cike: 如果是房东的怎样保证你有8M带宽？
<cike> soiamso: 原来用ubuntu的时候都是满速
<cike> soiamso: 我用axel下镜像都是700多K
<soiamso> cike: 网通的话直接用美国某实验室源
<wallee> cike: 难道有人用迅雷////
<cike> wallee: QOS
<Maucat> 现在有在北京工作的么？北京上网怎么个收费法？
<cike> soiamso: 你用的什么源？
<wallee> cike: 我也不知道怎么的，我平时下载文件也才几百k，但是更新pacman，下载就是2m....我也很物语，难道pacman变迅雷了？？？
<lilydjwg> 对了，你们都怎么对付局域网内使用迅雷的人的？
<wallee> cike: 即便是在高峰，pacman也是1m以上
<cike> wallee: 你用的什么源？
<wallee> lilydjwg: 找房东阿
<wallee> cike: 163
<LOL_> 又是迅雷...
<wallee> lilydjwg: 前面我也纠结这个问题，于是我天天给房东打电话说网速慢
<wallee> lilydjwg: 打了几次后来网速旧快了。。
<cike> wallee: 我原来用ubuntu的时候也是超快，今天ubuntu更新，系统自己给更新的翘翘了，所以装了arch
<lilydjwg> wallee: 同学怎么办？
<wallee> cike: 要是debian有滚动更新就好了
<parkchen> 系统自己更新翘翘了
<wallee> lilydjwg: 叫他们挂迅雷，下载完了旧关闭
<parkchen> 这么神奇的
<parkchen> 还是我们这好呀
<cike> parkchen: 是的，我用的xubuntu更新完就不能正常用了，乱七八糟的
<parkchen> 都没有人用迅雷
<wallee> parkchen: ....那不知道了
<cike> 我现在用ff下载东西都是600以上
<lilydjwg> wallee: 你是说迅雷表面上没有下载时也很占网速？
<wallee> parkchen: 反正我163一直都超快
<pocoyo> wallee: sid/testing 滚动更新。
<wallee> parkchen: 如果下av有那么快旧好了
<parkchen> xubuntu 和ubuntu 有什么不同，好用吗
<cike> parkchen: 不喜欢unity
<wallee> pocoyo: 不行，testing超级不稳定，一升就破，好多次了，于是才跑arch来，fedora不好就在不能滚动，还有就是我不大喜欢红帽
<wallee> pocoyo: 还有，testing会有冻结期，也很但疼，只是一般testing都可以搞好几年
<wallee> parkchen: ubuntu是unity桌面，x**是另外一个鸟桌面，差不多
<cike> arch可以装rpm包么？
<ilovezoe> cike: 賤兔。用過嗎
<wallee> cike: AUG里面去找找
<wallee> cike: 理论上可以
<parkchen> 原来是那么回事
<cike> ilovezoe: 什么？
<ilovezoe> cike: gentoo
<pocoyo> wallee: 以前感觉不稳定 现在感觉好很多了。 我这一直testing/sid 混用。还行。我也用expertiminal? 上了gnome 3.2. 还挺正常。
<cike> ilovezoe: 用过，因为装个什么东东都要不眠不休地编译，电费也付不起了
<wallee> pocoyo: 无所谓了，都差不多，我过我喜欢用debian stable，难道我老了？？？
<wallee> pocoyo: debian stable给人厚重感阿
<cike> wallee: 那应该是可以
<ilovezoe> cike: lol。那倒也是。不低碳。
<pocoyo> wallee: 以前stable 还不是stable的时候感觉挺好 现在感觉不行了。太旧了。
<cike> ilovezoe: 但是gentoo是我用着感觉最爽的发行版
<wallee> pocoyo: 加一个backport
<pocoyo> wallee: backport 不是为stable加的？
<wallee> pocoyo: 有时候我很喜欢那种旧。。。
<wallee> pocoyo: debian irc组里面的就是这么说的，觉得太旧就加backport
<ilovezoe> cike: 哦哦。沒用過，到想電費我都怕了
<wallee> 我想看av
<pocoyo> wallee: 加了也旧。
<wallee> 谁有
<wallee> pocoyo: 还行吧
<pocoyo> 骨子里的旧。哈哈 睡觉。
<cike> ilovezoe: 用gentoo的那些日子，电脑几乎24小时地开着
<LOL_> wallee: 找CyrusYzGTt要
<wallee> 看av不好，还是不看了
<LOL_> ...
<LOL_> 我最喜欢松岛枫
<wallee> LOL_: 老了
<LOL_> wallee: 但俺还是喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> wallee§ mldonkey自己搜索，，然後等一兩天掛機
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 发点种子呗
<wallee> CyrusYzGTt: 估计等下好的时候我又没心情看了
<wallee> av留在硬盘里也没什么用，一般都是即兴下载
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 木有種子，， 去 mldonkey 搜索
<ilovezoe> cike: 人才啊。
<wallee> 看完就删
<ilovezoe> 那樣，太折騰了。
<wallee> CyrusYzGTt: 没意思
<wallee> CyrusYzGTt: 太慢了
<LOL_> 虽然俺也有不少种子,但不知为什么还是想要更多的种子,
<CyrusYzGTt> wallee§ ,, 嗯嗯，，所以我都是下載 1080p 的，然後看完就刪除，，下次想看依然下載 1080p
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你的種子有20G麼
<wallee> CyrusYzGTt: 不明白一个av为什么都是那么大，2g多，但疼
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 步兵片还是骑兵片?
<CyrusYzGTt> wallee§ 可能是高清無碼吧，，
<wallee> CyrusYzGTt: 不能来一些100m以内的吗？即看即下
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. ，，
<wallee> LOL_: ....
<LOL_> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> wallee§ 有 也比較清楚，，就是 rmvb的，，， 有點模糊，，當時是高清
<wallee> ...
<wallee> 睡觉了，88
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还到湾的种子有日本的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..貌似有，不過不能下載，，除非開代理。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 好吧，， 不過也木有用，， 你的 ssh服務提供商，，或者那個ssh的ISP支持 p2p下載麼？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: P2p是什么?跟Pp2p有什么关系
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 好吧，， 不解釋，，自己想，，我去 洗洗睡
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我到是开ssh下载过东西,每秒130KB
<RavenChan> Destine: ipv6诶
<Destine> RavenChan, and?
<RavenChan> Destine: nothing...
<RavenChan> Destine: 这个前缀是教育网吧？
<roylez_> Destine: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac272876/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 我买的猪肉会发出圣光！ - AcFun.tv
<ilovezoe> 這個。會亂碼
<ilovezoe> 方塊。鬱悶了
<Evanescence> 终于装上了ubuntu了，一个AMD 显卡搞的我憔悴啊
<Evanescence> 这显卡之事是我见过最蛋疼的了
<gebjgd> 我想要休假
<knownbad> 我想中彩卷
<Ein-lio> ubuntu.org.cn挂了？
<rannger> knownbad: 去买吧
<Ein-lio> forum.ubuntu.com.cn能正常访问。但forum.ubuntu.org.cn不能访问。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那不是一个性质的
<knownbad> 买了不中又有何用，唉
<knownbad> gebjgd: 中了彩卷由你决定放假。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 同组的人又病了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我写她的代码呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<gebjgd> 不过我也病了.明天决定不上班了
<knownbad> 她漂亮吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 39岁了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能漂亮么
<knownbad> 什么东北人啊？  天天病着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ?
<knownbad> 那叫她自个在家里干活。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad: 算了.我病了.病上一个月
<gebjgd> 我看他们怎么版
<knownbad> 东北人不是比较健壮的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还东北人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们公司就我一个中国人
<knownbad> 说你要请病假。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 请3个月的.日的
<knownbad> 叫她 vpn 进公司干活。
<knownbad> 你那东北人的精神跑哪里去了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我又不是东北人
<Jagdwurst> 又断网了……
<knownbad> 哦？  我一直以为你是。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我是帝都人
<gebjgd> knownbad: fishoneye是东北人
<knownbad> 哦，北京烂人。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 台湾烂人
<knownbad> 北京还是上海势利些？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 台湾人更势力
<knownbad> 现在比较没了。
<knownbad> 以前是很势利的。
<knownbad> 现在是国内有钱些。。。呵呵
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 是党员吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 显然不是
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 在帝都上的大学居然不是？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为什么要是?
<knownbad> 应该是不肯让党内大佬戳屁眼。
<larry00> good morning ~~ everyone
<gebjgd> 米国现在明明是13点啊
<knownbad> morning good.
<knownbad> nope, 10:18PST
<gebjgd> knownbad: 东部是
<knownbad> 13:18EST.
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 他是在说你 13 点呢...
<knownbad> 那是称占。
<knownbad> 老婆都叫我白痴。
<knownbad> 但要不白痴怎么会娶她呢。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天你来的好晩啊，gebjgd 都想死你了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 嗯，在图书馆写 Bericht... 撑死写了5页……
<Jagdwurst> 还都是图
<alvin_rxg> 图就一张半，再一个表格……
<alvin_rxg> 不是，主要是那个实验本身没啥内容啊……实验内容就是一段代码。 嗯
<Jagdwurst> 啥实验啊?
<alvin_rxg> Industrieroboter
<Jagdwurst> 你不是转专业了吗?
<alvin_rxg> 不做这实验，这学期没实验了……
<Jagdwurst> niehe 的?
<alvin_rxg> Beißner
<alvin_rxg> 也算是 Niehe 的。
<alvin_rxg> 对着 那32行的代码，我不知道写啥…… =.=
<Jagdwurst> 我们写代码吧，不想做正事..
<alvin_rxg> 得准备晚餐
<alvin_rxg> 我在揣测德语原版…… http://www.douban.com/group/topic/24082642/?start=0#last
<[ub]> alvin_rxg 非linux网址? GEZ来了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/vim/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Vim小组
<alvin_rxg> [ub]: 您咋判断的啊？ vim 就是 linux 网址了？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/11382/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: perl小组
<alvin_rxg> hmmm 他那关键词列表“肯定～” 很长
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<Jagdwurst> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Jagdwurst> 看书的时候书压到键盘了..
<alvin_rxg> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100
<alvin_rxg> 吃饭时压倒键盘了。 xD
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  有什么便宜的Arm 电脑吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 等不到Raspberry Pi 了。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 上服务器。。。
<alvin_rxg> ._. arm 没关心过啊……
<alvin_rxg> 上世纪2、3十年代，人们说的多的是“中国”，还是“中华”啊？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  中国。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: arm的多好啊。省电。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 要是能串联就好了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 想要8核心的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: arm的可以直接加到显示器上几乎不增加宽度厚度。——好吧，人们认为电脑就该用来和windows和mac交流。。。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<jiero> alvin_rxg: arm11 1Ghz的就差不多和PIII800Mhz一样能能力了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 新的构架应该优化好了能达到Core 2 2Ghz的水平吧。。。我猜。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我的服务器域名被吊销了，用新的地址访问： vpn.ofan.me
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 没钱了续域名啊？
<jiero> ofan: ...那。。。Meaculpa什么时候给你的消息。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 又买了个
<ofan> 免费域名就是垃圾
<ofan> jiero: 别人给的
<alvin_rxg> x_X  免费的一般都用不长
<ofan> 显示看监控宝ping所有域名都不行，一看www.co.cc网站，全尼玛给我封了
<jiero> ofan: 买个顶级.info 才 $2
<ofan> jiero: 买了个me的
<alvin_rxg> 以后买个 .wo 的
<jiero> ofan: 哦。我还以为 vps送的呢。。。
<ofan> fu*k.. 免费的真不能用
<snuggleCat> 有人说， 用 windows 的是普通青年， mac 的是文艺青年， linux 的是2 13 青年
<jiero> snuggleCat: 你是3B青年。。。
<snuggleCat> 不是我说的
<alvin_rxg> 2 13 = 26
<snuggleCat> 煎蛋里的 无聊图说的
<jiero> snuggleCat: 不管是不是你说的，是你转的。
<snuggleCat> 好吧
<snuggleCat> 我也是用 linux 呢
<jiero> snuggleCat: 但你是3B
<snuggleCat> 好吧， 我是 3M 青年
<snuggleCat> 3M 以前是不是出过 磁盘的
<snuggleCat> 现在还有谁用 磁盘的。 3寸盘貌似不是电脑标配了
<flh> hi
<flh> 还有好多人没睡吗？
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍜ 
<jiero> flh hi，起床了。
<jiero> flh今天没去看日出。
<jiero> ofan: 啊呀。。。什么时候才能有arm的便宜电脑啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 和android手机一样的配置就行了。
<jiero> ofan: 只要不用android，速度都刷刷的。
<ofan> jiero: 因为java是渣渣
<snuggleCat> 电脑商店还有无磁盘买的啊
<ofan> jiero: 觉得我的域名怎么样？
<ofan> 第二年续费好贵
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 中央处理器才占　PC/手机 价格的面分之几?　难道用 arm 就能大降价？
<gebjgd> jiero: 早就有了
<gebjgd> jiero: arm的上网本
<snuggleCat> 有啥小巧的 html 编辑器么
<ofan> snuggleCat: vim
<snuggleCat> 不要这个， 最好是 qt 的。 简单的高亮， 补全就好。
<ofan> qvim
<jiero> ofan: 不错。
<jiero> ofan: 很棒。
<ofan> jiero: 奥
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 恩。能的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有便宜的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 120欧拿下 东芝的
<jiero> gebjgd: 20欧拿下台式。
<gebjgd> jiero: 只能从国内买了
<jiero> gebjgd: http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<gebjgd> jiero: 还没硬盘
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<jiero> gebjgd: 对。不要硬盘。
<jiero> gebjgd: 全网络多好 :D
<gebjgd> jiero: 你找到工作了么
<jiero> jiero: 没找。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不是最多6个月么
<jiero> gebjgd: 圣诞节了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 也没找。
<gebjgd> jiero: 准备回国?
<jiero> gebjgd: 个人准备。
<gebjgd> jiero: 那就早点回去呗
<jiero> gebjgd: 拿到签证了吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不一样的。个人准备和被要求是不同的。
<alvin_rxg> 《秋之白华》微社会主义准备条件…… 那时候不是都宣扬共产注意嘛？…… 这电影感觉有很多细节上的纰漏…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> s/微/为/
<gebjgd> jiero: 有什么不一样.要是个人准备那就早点回去.直接上班qu
<alvin_rxg> 打字也好多问题……
<jiero> gebjgd: 有人不要我走。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 谁?
<jiero> gebjgd: 亲戚。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 虽然很奇怪。
<gebjgd> jiero: 亲戚不让你走,你就能拿到居留了?
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。强制继续上学
<jiero> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> jiero: 上什么学?
<gebjgd> jiero: 读博士?
<jiero> gebjgd: 我说过我不是大学生
<gebjgd> jiero: 你是?
<jiero> gebjgd: 笨蛋。
<jiero> gebjgd: ^_^
<gebjgd> jiero: 和你表妹结婚就行了
<jiero> gebjgd: 去死。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 费那事干嘛
 * jiero 第一次见到开源软件筹款成功的呢。 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/novacut/novacut-pro-video-editor?ref=card
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<snuggleCat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<knownbad> 妈个，终于发现 adtool 为何不能管理 adc.
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 为什么
<knownbad> 干你屁事？
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 广告来的???
<snuggleCat> 。。。
<snuggleCat> 我八卦啊
<knownbad> 不是，而是有感而发。
<knownbad> 是 openldap dependency 和 binding。
<snuggleCat> 是不是管理广告的
<knownbad> 不是，是 windows 用的。
<snuggleCat> 哦， 我看成 adtoll 了
<snuggleCat> 不对， 是 adtool， 我搜到的是 与广告有关的
<knownbad> 兔儿。
<snuggleCat> knownbad, 奸兔贼？？
<ofan> jiero: 什么软件
<knownbad> ad兔儿
<knownbad> snuggleCat: 贱猫强奸兔儿。
<snuggleCat> .....
<snuggleCat> 哦
<jiero> ofan: 视频处理云
<jiero> 兔子一直是被强奸的。。。
<ofan> jiero: 谁是兔子？
<knownbad> snuggleCat: <-- 屁眼就是兔儿
<snuggleCat> 好吧
<knownbad> 你儿子几岁？
<knownbad> 我儿子二十五
<jiero> ofan: 像兔子的东西
<ofan> knownbad: ....
<jiero> ofan: 他儿子比你大不少吧。
<ofan> 儿子都比我大了
<jiero> 呕饭吧
<knownbad> 因为贱猫二十五。
<knownbad> snuggleCat: 儿子快出来吧。
<jiero> ofan:  Carnegie Mellon 是不是很强啊。
<knownbad> 是，工科。
<ofan> jiero: 很强
<jiero> knownbad: 哦。我看到好多UX设计的，都是那里出
<jiero> knownbad: 不算工科，算艺术吧。。。
<knownbad> 除了 berkely 就是 cm 了。
<jiero> 也有半工
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 不知到。
<ofan> mit在哪里
<knownbad> 以前啦，现时就不很清楚了。
<jiero> ofan:  MIT是信息技术？
<ofan> 工科好的太多了
<ofan> jiero: 科学类的都牛逼
<knownbad> mit 好似 ai 的专门？
<knownbad> 忘了。
<jiero> knownbad: 我就知道MIT喜欢玩MIT协议。什么都搞出来然后开了就不管了。
<knownbad> 近来好似 visualization.
<jiero> knownbad: MIT搞得东西这样比较容易让外界知道
<knownbad> 原本就是 academic 的 style。  application 需要长的时间。
<knownbad> mit 的 multimedia lab 世界有名的好像。
<knownbad> 这样没什么不好，学术的研究。  有兴趣的厂商可以去搞开发。
<jiero> knownbad: 和stanford不一样
<ofan> mit啥不是有名的
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: MIT有哲学吗?
<ofan> 有
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 出过牛人吗?
<ofan> Jagdwurs1: 不知道
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 有名的大多是商人不是工程师。
<ofan> 名人都不在学校里
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 前联合国秘书长安南是MIT的。
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 我没说名人必须要在学校里啊。　但名人都是从学校里出来的
<jiero> ofan: lol
<Jagdwurs1> jiero: 学的哲学?
<[ub]>  06:12
<ofan> 哲学应该算art
<Jagdwurs1> programming 应该算是 art
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 不知
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1af06835/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C140C0A9562360Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 。。。
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | IP记录显示福克斯、索尼、环球和Google的员工下载盗版
<ofan> programming 是engineering
<jiero> ofan: IP记录你下载的盗版足以送你进美国监狱
<Jagdwurs1> 为了学习的盗版不是盗版
<ofan> jiero: 我查了，没我的记录
<ofan> 哥有18级跳板
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 哦。
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 中国的地方法律啊
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 真无趣， 用 engineering 的想法来写程序多无聊
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: ...
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: perl 还用　artistic license 呢
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 大家都写游戏好了、
<ofan> Jagdwurs1: 那都是人的一厢情愿
<ofan> 实际上就是分在engineering里
<Jagdwurs1> jiero: 为啥？我对写游戏没兴趣...
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 地球人都知道....
<Jagdwurs1> ofan <-- 一块烂木头....
<ofan> 只有数学才能算得上art
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 哈哈，我还说数学是 scientific　呢
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 你学数学?
<ofan> 学计算机
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<jiero> 什么都可以当art
<ofan> 说scientific肯定不准确
<jiero> art是能让人简单找到共性的东西。
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 发的文凭是 scientificial
<jiero> 因为一堆人都发傻才把共性多的当art
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 不发你　art 文凭
<jiero> 仅仅那样罢了。
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematics_and_art
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Mathematics and art - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Jagdwurs1> ofan:　你们计算机老祖高爷爷都说了:   the art of computer programming
<ofan> Jagdwurs1: 我觉得学数学应该发art的文凭
<ofan> Jagdwurs1: 你看过么？
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 没
<ofan> 那本书基本都讲数学的
<Jagdwurs1> ofan: 你看了?
<ofan> 看了，没看完
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<Jagdwurs1> 行，我也看了，没看完 ————　看了一页封面
<ofan> 这书都没出全
<Jagdwurs1> 所以你没看完....
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> 你咋知道我就看了一页
<jiero> ofan: 你的阅读能力有待增强
<Jagdwurs1> 我说的是我看了一页，没说你 xD 不必紧张
<ofan> 其实我看了两页
<ofan> 两页两页的看
<jiero> lol
<Jagdwurs1> 其实我也看了两页：封面和背面
<jiero> ofan: ping
<ofan> 我的都没封面
<jiero> gebjgd: ping
<Jagdwurs1> 对，封面还套了一层纸，我还拆开看过，那样算起来，我看了四面...
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1aecc74a/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C140C0A142220Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 重庆公安局长王立军被北邮聘为兼职教授
<ofan> Jagdwurs1: 你看的太多了，你看个封面就够了
<Jagdwurs1> 幸好拆开后装回去了..
<ofan> 没让你赔钱？
<jiero> ofan: 拆了耳机卖赔钱 :D
<ofan> jiero: 啥耳机
 * jiero 想看什么时候ofan给我 /ignore 指令
<jiero> ofan: Logitech Ultimate Ears 200
<ofan> jiero: 多少米
<jiero> ofan:  11个 $45
<ofan> jiero: 擦 你搞批发？
<jiero> 本地经销商批发的，我买了一堆。
<ofan> ..
<ofan> ultimate ears不是单独的牌子么
<ofan> 我的就是UE
<jiero> ofan: 哦。算是吧，在这里都观赏
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1ae8117e/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C130C10A342380Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 从水军到网络推广：隐藏行业如何影响社交媒体
<jiero> ofan:  twitter is down
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1ae771a0/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C130C0A350A250A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 台湾考虑封锁PPS和土豆网等侵权网站
<ofan> 很有意思
<knownbad> 没这么傻吧？
<knownbad> 那个白痴建议的？
<knownbad> 先把政府贪污搞好再去管人民想看什么。
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1ae7719c/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C130C0A6252550Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 警方拘捕两位网络谣言散播者
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1adfc1e4/l/0Lscience0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C120C11292520Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 校董回答不了十年级数学题
<knownbad> 干涉人民自由是最后一件人民需要政府干的事。  政府贪污，社会治安，人民福利都搞好没？  没？  那少管人民的閒事。
<ofan> 年度最佳游戏授予了《上古卷轴5：天际》
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1acd1010/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C0A90C1112480Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 孔子和平奖颁发，获奖者再次缺席
<ofan> 他接着抨击了美国:“美国是流氓国家、强盗国家。美国破坏了这个世界上所有人的和平。这个世界上有美国就没有我们的和平。所以需要全世界各国人民起来，跟这个流氓进行斗争。”
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1acd149d/l/0Ldevelopers0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C0A90C10A5420A80Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | Java企业应用问题代码最多
<ofan> OpenDNS发布了一个预览版本的DNSCrypt，加密DNS流量，类似加密HTTP流量的SSL。DNSCrypt支持OS X、OpenBSD、NetBSD、Dragonfly BSD、FreeBSD和Linux，但还没有Windows版本。
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/121411daily/daily-6.jpg
 * Jagdwurs1 包书中……
<jiero> roylez: 早安。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 老好人。
 * Jagdwurs1 上床看书....
<Atrix> hi
<Atrix> 北京时间早上好啊
<[ub]> Atrix, 好  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-15
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<jiero> ofan: 玩 FPS 吧。
<ofan> jiero: 啥
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan:  有啥你没玩过的吗？
<ofan> jiero: 不知
<jiero> ofan:  我想要ETQWkey，给我搞到个吧。
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> ofan: 我想要 ETQW 的 key
<jiero> ofan: 哦。算了，我忘记我的显卡没有了
<jiero> ofan: 显卡没了，最好玩的古老的FPS有什么啊》？
<jiero> ofan: 老的FPS
<jiero> ofan:  firefox opera chromium我都装了，都有莫名其妙的问题。
<ofan> jiero: 其实是人品问题
<ofan> rpwt是跨平台的..
<jiero> ofan: 偏生你有那种习惯，得不到贯彻
<ofan> etqw是啥？
<jiero> ofan:  Enemy Territory Quake Wars
<jiero> ofan: 特点鲜明，和Brink一样属于非杀戮型杀戮式FPS，受众不算广。
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 给个截图看看
<jiero> ofan: 搜etqw。。。
<ofan> 没空
<jiero> of
<ofan> jiero: 你推荐的，你就该给地址
<jiero> ofan: 滚。。。我要你给我key。。。 http://www.beyond3d.com/images/interviews/QuakeWars/etqw_ss2-big.jpg
<ofan> jiero: 我都没见过怎么给你key
<jiero> ofan: 以美国人的名义去各处所要
<ofan> jiero: 滚... 我是中国人
<z_eno_z> ubuntu10.04的networkmanager能设置adsl服务名码
<jiero> ofan: 如果不说，人家会看你的ip来决定
<ibodi> vbox 没有 copy paste 弄了好一会没弄成，有谁帮下忙？
<ofan> jiero: 自己要不就得了么
<jiero> ofan: 澳大利亚没有人玩几乎
<ofan> jiero: 我连这游戏都没见过，你觉得我能知道有谁玩？
<jiero> ofan: 澳大利亚玩家人少的要死。。。
<jiero> ofan: 没见过才能要。。。笨死啊。玩过了还要什么？
<ofan> jiero: 去死
<jiero> ofan: 以前Intel曾经用纯CPU运行起来这个游戏。
<jiero> ofan: 耗费大且不沾边的慢。。。
<ofan> 什么叫纯CPU运行
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAyODI  NVIDIA Open-Sources Its CUDA Compiler
<[ub]> jiero 非linux网址? [Phoronix] NVIDIA Open-Sources Its CUDA Compiler
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: 当然是没有显卡
<ofan> software rendering?
<jiero> ofan: 恩。差不多
<ofan> 还不如看幻灯片
<jiero> ofan: 差不多速度
<ofan> 幻灯片还有可能到下一页，你这只能看静态画面
<jiero> ofan: intel那时要摆脱nvidia似乎
<jiero> NVIDIA现在很强势啊。
<jiero> ofan:  HUMBLE INDIE BUDLE4 一天就卖了 1Million USD。。。
<ofan> 怎么摆脱
<jiero> ofan: 圣诞节前的大销售赶上了。
<ofan> jiero: 说这没用，给链接才是王道
<jiero> ofan: 忘记了，n年的新闻了
<ofan> jiero: 给链接
<jiero> ofan: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAyNzY  这个新闻不赖，不过你脱离linux了
<[ub]> jiero 非linux网址? [Phoronix] Intel's Glamor Architecture Is Becoming Glamorous
<ofan> jiero: 给链接
<ofan> jiero: 给链接
<jiero> ofan: 什么的链接？？？
<ofan> jiero: 给链接
<jiero> ofan: 去死
<ofan> jiero: bundle的
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.humblebundle.com/
<[ub]> ofan: .. ..
<jiero> ofan: 你真是小孩子。。。
<jiero> ofan: 算数算过头了
<ofan> jiero: 你还不如个小孩子
<jiero> ofan: 没关系，我看着你
<ofan> 这新闻早就看了
<ofan> 不过跟我没太大关系了
<jiero> ofan: 是吧。
<jiero> ofan: 等你用非ipad装linux就和你有关了
<jiero> ofan: 去买refurbished eeepc transformer 大概也就 $250 给自己个圣诞礼物
<ofan> jiero: 借我$300
<jiero> ofan: 球，你付交易费用？
<ofan> jiero: 我要买x120
<jiero> ofan: 还不如问你同学借钱。
<ofan> 跟阿拉伯人借？
<ofan> 刚才帮他做作业了，是不是可以跟他借
<jiero> ofan: 东边一个，西边一个，借来两三个就好了。每个人少点。
<jiero> ofan: 去试试
<ofan> 算了，谈钱伤感情
<ofan> 再说人家都要毕业了
<jiero> ofan: 你就说我想买电脑差些钱。
<ofan> 我觉得借1000应该没问题吧
<jiero> ofan: 。。。人家毕业了找你新来的写作业！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> of
<ofan> jiero: 是啊，他说他傻逼了，交不了作业就毕不了业
<jiero> ofan: 你很厉害啊。
<ofan> marketing的作业
<jiero> ofan: 。。。marketing。。。我挂了4次。。。都是考试
<ofan> jiero: 哈哈哈
<jiero> ofan: 或者没交作业。
<ofan> 太2了
<jiero> marketing我是无法理解的。
<jiero> 即使过关的最后一次，presentation也是得了0分。
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 没啥，东缺西漏的。我上学时，不想做的作业就不做。。。
<ofan> 你牛逼
<jiero> ofan: 被踢了。
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1add7589/l/0Linternet0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C120C0A652220A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan 非linux网址? Solidot | 中国鼓励加强网络管理
<jiero> ofan: 国内封闭的网站就一条规则：能相互交流（中文）且不受控制/监控的网站，封。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • apt 性能非常低 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357449 不是说网络，而是磁盘。每次安装或卸载，磁盘都非常幸苦。能否控制其不要同步操作磁盘？ archlinux 的包管理器就是异步操作的，非常之快，磁头也舒服。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-12-15 3:38
<sotwocold> 请问一下,我在fedora 上安装了两个www服务器nginux httpd和并安装了phpmyadmin，但只有在httpd 的情况下才能用phpmyadmin管理数据库
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu论坛咋了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。你还去那里吗。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 今天手机上装了300MB的FPS单机游戏- 一系列3作。
<larry00> rtorrent 要支持磁力 需要在配置文件里特别设置么?
<larry00> 我是在arch下的
<mooooo> 论坛挂了？？
<jiero> mooooo:  .org.cn down
<larry00> mooooo: 我也打不开
<jiero> .com.cn up
<mooooo> .com.cn我这从来打不开
<larry00> 你们用rtorrent么?
<mooooo> 没用过
<larry00> o
<metbsd> 用过
<jiero> 只用 transmission下jamendo和humblebundle
<jiero> 还有iso
<larry00> metbsd: 现在的rtorrent可以下磁力吧
<jiero> 磁力是什么。。。metalink？
<larry00> 是啊
<jiero> larry00: 我只用aria2c下载过，从没用过rtorrent
<metbsd> 我一般用torrent和ed2k
<metbsd> 对,aria2c可以
<jiero> larry00: NEWZealander?
<larry00> jiero: 什么意思哦?
<jiero> larry00: 那就不是。
<larry00> metbsd: 哦 ~~ 因为我看官网上说应该支持啦 可是我滴死活搞不出来, 也不知道是怎么回事, bt是直接可以的
<jiero> larry00: 搜索没结果，应该没支持吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> rtorrent 控制有点怪，习惯就好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 点点点对应我的哪句？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: yes
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 关键要bt干嘛？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你啥手机，有那么多fps
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 对，我也不用bt
<MeaCulpa> BT是发布平台，电驴是共享平台
<larry00> 还有什么终端下的bt
<MeaCulpa> 只有那些个人喜好和大众很吻合的人，才会多用BT,我不是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。都是开源引擎惹得祸啊。
<MeaCulpa> 我要的东西一般都已无种了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...啥手机...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不错。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Nokia N900
<MeaCulpa> Symbian?
<jiero> larry00: 我要的东西不光bt，电驴都没。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Maemo Linux
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，那是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好像说过了。
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 想起来了，那肯定爽的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上班么？洋快餐么？
<MeaCulpa> 我一个黑莓一个Veer
<MeaCulpa> 一个java一个js
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Web
<MeaCulpa> 都不是游戏平台
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Web OS 开源了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 稍等，马上到
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 没硬件了，天杀的HP
<MeaCulpa> Android怎样？我看了些开发介绍，一水的eclipse, 恶心
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 原始linux的手机难道要指望Intel+三星
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我觉得webOS挺亲切了，报个错都是curl, patch
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呵呵。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 进maemo终端，提示的不是maemo，而是debian :D
<MeaCulpa> 哦...
<MeaCulpa> 好烂，干嘛Debian...
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为懒得改字了吧。:D
<MeaCulpa> 用那么庞大的基础作甚...
<MeaCulpa> 应该slackware系
<mooooo> 不知道maemo啥时候能装到我的手机上
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 原来开发包都在Debian软件仓库里的。
<MeaCulpa> Intel总比google有点技术情节
<jiero> mooooo: 没可能了。
<MeaCulpa> 那Qt手机现在怎样了,OpenMoko?
<jiero> mooooo: 。。。除非你发硬件驱动。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Mer。还好吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看了DEMO
<mooooo> 好吧，那要不我盼着webOS?
<jiero> mooooo: 驱动。
<mooooo> 总觉得android不是linux
<mooooo> 恩，驱动是个大问题……
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Palm Pre 和 N900的硬件很相似。所以N900有人搞兼容层运行Palm Pre的游戏。你是Veer应该游戏更多吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大部分是js级别的，没openGL级别的
<MeaCulpa> Intel应该还想搞吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 怎么会。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看到有极品飞车模拟人生
<MeaCulpa> hmm...有么？官方店？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: N900只能运行Palm Pre的80多种，还有更多的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 搞盗版的去吧。
<jiero> NoIE: 游戏狂你好。
 * jiero 溜走。
 * NoIE 什么游戏狂？
<[ub]> 新 开源小工具 • 那位老大可否开发一个自动批处理生成软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357450 类似华为的这个软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjwork — 2011-12-15 10:04
<hamo> adam8157:  嚓..依旧这么晚...
<adam8157> hamo: 我来了好一会儿了 忘了改状态
<jamg> 怎么在前面加上那该名字
<adam8157> hamo: 过来看哥的touch
<jamg> 貌似一点人名，就开始私聊了
<iGirl> jamg: 没有吧?
<gfrog> hamo: hamo君回来公司了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 臭显摆蛋蛋，lol
<hamo> gfrog: so this
<gfrog> hamo: 赶着年会之前回来，啧啧
 * ugoub 
<hamo> gfrog: 哇哈哈...就是要赶着年会前回来的..
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<caoxiaomin> 你们用UBUNTU都做些什么
<iGirl> caoxiaomin: win可以做的ubuntu基本都可以做啊,玩游戏就差点
<caoxiaomin> UBUNTU有没有那些黑客软件，比如说S扫描器，灰鸽子什么的。
<mooooo> caoxiaomin: linux的命令+脚本就够了
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu能做的win也能做
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: momo
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<iGirl> adam8157: 赞
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 捏捏
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.04自带的【电影播放机】显示中文名称出乱码~不想用这个播放器了，大家推荐个好用的吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357456 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly_youhaode — 2011-12-15 10:58
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<caoxiaomin> 我想学习C语言，下载一个什么软件呢？
<lubcat> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=357409&sid=9b13a9a07369406a434a5451bb3c5bba
<[ub]> lubcat ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Apache+Tomcat 集群，求助！！！
<iGirl> caoxiaomin: ...geany吧
<mooooo> caoxiaomin: 你用Ubuntu系统？直接推荐vim
<eexp> adam8157: 蛋蛋，每天都热情？最近发热了。
<adam8157> eexp: 小e~
<eexp> 乖
<eexp> 是不是又演讲去了
<adam8157> eexp: 没 早回来了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<pocoyo> 大仙在此
<mooooo> 谁说中国人缺乏信仰来这
<eexp> 嗯，药丸大仙。
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
<mooooo> 牛哥是谁
<eexp> 自从在搜狐看了 pocoyo 的动画片，才知道原来是一个可爱的小人。 -> pocoyo
<eexp> mooooo: 你谁都不认识，怎么混哦。
<tenzu> eexp: 神你还看动画片?
<adam8157> eexp: lol
<eexp> 工作啊。下动画片就是一种工作。 tenzu
<mooooo> eexp: 所以赶紧来请教嘛……我倒是认识神了
<tenzu> eexp: 是给神之子下载的吧?
<eexp> adam8157: 发下你的演讲视频。围观下。
<eexp> tenzu: 想来都是嘛。
<adam8157> eexp: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/ustc-vim-speech/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: 在中科大关于Vim的演讲 at Adam's
<eexp> slide谁要哦。要真人视频。
<adam8157> eexp: 那没有...
<eexp> 现场没人录像啥的？
<eexp> 这么重要的演讲啊
<eexp> 蛋蛋的光辉形象。我们要支持
<adam8157> eexp: 重要啥...
<eexp> 带了光明道具没。 adam8157
<eexp> 照片看过，太模糊了。要视频
<adam8157> eexp: 光明道具?
<eexp> adam8157: ... 这都不知道。
<eexp> google吧
<adam8157> eexp: ca 喜洋洋....
<eexp> adam8157: 碰到 zhan没
<adam8157> eexp: 见到真人了 一起吃了顿饭
<eexp> 谁请客的
<adam8157> eexp: 中科大的教授请客
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu下打印东西如何缩放大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357459 例如，我打印一个excel表格，在windows下点击打印，然后在预览里就只有一张，包含所有信息。 但是在linux下，点击打印，预览里有4页，都吧数据隔开了。明明就一页，他用4页显示了。请问有什么办法吗？ 这个是libreoffce问题还是打 ...
<eexp> 刮瘦的 zhan吧。
<eexp> 额，教授请客哦。
<adam8157> eexp: 一切花销都是科研经费和团委活动经费报销 lol
<tenzu> adam8157: humble bundle 里那个 shank 很不错哟
<eexp> 果然，和18m的出去，都是骗钱的套路。
<adam8157> tenzu: 玩儿上了?
<eexp> roylez: 是不
<tenzu> adam8157: 那必须的
<eexp> tenzu: 玩游戏了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 要花多少钱买啊
<tenzu> eexp: 买了最新的humble bundle
<tenzu> adam8157: 昨天晚上是USD5.35
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是自定义价格的么...
<eexp> 是那小游戏集合？
<tenzu> adam8157: 现在出价要高于平均价格了
<eexp> shank是啥样子。给个图
<adam8157> tenzu: oh 那岂不是水涨船高了
 * adam8157 还是什么时候买个大屏幕外加xbox360玩pes比较爽
<tenzu> adam8157: 要么? 我可以帮你下种子
<adam8157> tenzu: 哈? 还有盗版呢啊...
<tenzu> adam8157: 一看就是没买过的山炮
<adam8157> tenzu: 没买过...我不大玩游戏的...除了实况   村儿了
<tenzu> adam8157: 下载方式有direct和torrent, 但是没买的人看不到下载链接
<tenzu> 没人送我, 只好自己买了, 反正最近饭费省了不少
<eexp> 一旦torrent出来，不就到处都有tracker了嘛。
<eexp> 天天下馆子的 tenzu。
<adam8157> tenzu: 给小e玩玩好了...我现在忙着工作和看书...
<tenzu> eexp: 没有好心人给你种子, 你也下不到嘛
<adam8157> tenzu: 天天下馆子的tenzu
<tenzu> adam8157: 对神是收费的, 嗯嗯
<adam8157> tenzu: 他可以肉偿
<eexp> torrent一出，到处都有了吧。
<tenzu> adam8157: 神菊是胸毛男专属物
<eexp> 那么多网站，就是收集种子的
<tenzu> eexp: 那你现在给我找个shank的种子
<eexp> tenzu: 又敢乱说话
<eexp> 截图都没的。才不下
<tenzu> eexp: 你能找到DRM-free的linux版shank?
<XwinX> eexp: ping
<eexp> 不好玩的话，谁稀罕哦。给截图先。 tenzu
<eexp> XwinX: 出来聊天拉
<tenzu> eexp: http://www.shankgame.com/  好不好玩你自己去看看
<[ub]> tenzu 非linux网址? The Official Shank 2 Blog
<XwinX> eexp: 来看看你
<eexp> ..
<eexp> 打不开
<tenzu> eexp: 加强意念才能打开
<eexp> XwinX: 有片子看的没。
<eexp> tenzu: 我一直在想疼猪啊。可还是不开
<XwinX> eexp: 日本的?
<eexp> XwinX: 你看日本的片子？介绍下
<tenzu> eexp: 你应该想胸毛男
<eexp> 那小傻。就你喜欢他。 tenzu
<XwinX> eexp: 我不看啊
<eexp> 打不开。
<eexp> XwinX: 别整天工作。多来点娱乐
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Patrick_DJ> 刚睡醒.
<soiamso> ofan: iofan 域名解释错误
<ofan> soiamso: 更换域名， vpn.ofan.me
<ofan> soiamso: 原来的域名被突然吊销了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这家伙 坑我用户阿
<ofan> jyfl987: 今天发现域名不能用了，又重新买了个
<ofan> 免费的就是不靠谱
<jyfl987> ofan: 你搞商业 居然这样子 我对你太失望了
<parkchen_> 为什么我用pidgin 怎么都登不上irc呀
<ofan> jyfl987: ...我的失误
<ofan> 不应该用免费域名
<jyfl987> ofan: 那我现在ssh隧道也连 vpn.ofan.me?
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> 好 回去修改下 ssh config
<ofan> jyfl987: 话说我发过邮件，但貌似漏了你的email...
<parkchen_> 怎么才能用pidgin上irc呢
<parkchen_> 怎么才能用pidgin上irc呢
<parkchen_> 为什么我总是连不上呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 你的邮箱是多少？
<parkchen_> 呵呵
<parkchen_> 谁说下怎么才能用pidgin连上这个聊天室呢
<s_cd> pacrkchen_,要改下端口
<s_cd> pacrkchen_:改成8001就可以了
<parkchen_> s_cd, 谢谢
<parkchen_> 我先试试
<parkchen_> s_cd, 代理那些的不用管吗？
<s_cd> parkchen_: 不用
<s_cd> parkchen_: 我现在就是用pidgin
<parkchen_> s_cd, 代理不用管还是不用代理
<s_cd> parkchen_: 不用代理，也不用填就改个端口就行了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 又做成了一笔买卖？
<parkchen_> s_cd, 谢谢，我先试试
<ofan> MeaCulpa:毛啊，我的域名被注销了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 擦！
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你丫的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 快去补钱，否则交出ip来
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...后悔用免费域名了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有补偿措施
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 1.99你都不舍得啊
<eexp> ofan: 准备跑路了？
<ofan> 跑妹啊
<MeaCulpa> 直接ip了
<roylez> eexp: .
<eexp> 收回投资了。估计就要跑了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<mayli> ofan: 参见跑路党
<eexp> roylez: 蛋蛋演讲，没视频啥的？
<roylez> ofan: 试了一下 /kick ，没想到有帽子
<eexp> roylez: 你演讲，不是说有粉丝要抱你?
<ofan> roylez: 啥？
<ofan> 擦
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又 屙ing 了
<parkchen_> s_cd, 能不能再详细的说一下呢，我是内网用户
<eexp> 丫丫的，岔开话题
<roylez> ofan: 误伤友军，误伤友军
<roylez> eexp: 哪里有粉丝？
<ofan> roylez: 光靠误伤就把友军都杀干净了
<ofan> 敌人也吓跑了，你赢了
<roylez> ofan: :)
<roylez> ofan: 原来这个也灵的
<parkchen_> s_cd, 能不能再详细的说一下呢，我是内网用户
<ofan> ..
<ofan> roylez: 真蛋疼
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我的ubuntu特别卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357463 一用smplay看片子，卡的连打字都没反应了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2011-12-15 12:12
<eexp> roylez: 和 adam8157 混多了。你痛了？
<s_cd> parkchen_: 在高级那里端口改8001，就行了，然后要加入聊天进入频道
<roylez> eexp: ...
<eexp>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<eexp>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<roylez> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/JiczaBxb
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事么？
<parkchen> :)
<parkchen> 大家好呀
<parkchen> 终于能上来了
<parkchen> 哈哈
<sunwilston> ofan: 在吗？
<ofan> sunwilston: 在
<LOL_> 有基情
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/165736.htm
<[ub]> roylez 非linux网址? 惠普公司新版Logo曝光：历时三年设计_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog> adam8157: http://irising.me/2011/12/12591/
<[ub]> gfrog 非linux网址? Kindle Touch 5.0系统越狱 | Page to Page
<gfrog> adam8157: http://irising.me/2011/12/12600/
<[ub]> gfrog 非linux网址? Kindle Touch修改字体教程 | Page to Page
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买了本 csapp 中译本
<roylez> eexp: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/90eefc71jw1do2dfitqwhg.gif
<Ddapeng> 聊天室以前的聊天记录怎么不见了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  kexec 直接启动新内核，windows 试试看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/nvidia-open-sourced-cuda.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: NVIDIA 宣布开源 CUDA — LinuxTOY
<larry00> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/nvidia-open-sourced-cuda.html
<larry00> 为什么我看不到 [ub] blablablabla....
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11.04的无线网络设置问题！！求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357469 下载了11.04安装，不能上网。求助 网络环境：电信拨号+无线路由，tplink usb 无线网卡 开机后在右上角的网络设置里填了以下信息，大家看看有什么问题： Wireless 标签 SSID：paladin（我的无线网络名称） mode：infrastructure BSSI ...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :P
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 还好我灭有说"都"~~
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不过这操蛋的专利是微软的，它却实现不了...
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog jyfl987 刚在L&L
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 专利能给光有想法，没有实现的？
<adam8157> roylez: 哇....
<roylez> adam8157: 哇啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 早说 我也去学了
<roylez> adam8157: 你这二蛋仔啊
<adam8157> ?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋 = 蛋 x 2
<zhan> lol
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋 = 蛋^2吧？
<roylez> hamo: 哇，蛤蟆君也在呢
<adam8157> 不在了
<roylez> 恩
<Kandu> 蛋蛋真壞
<adam8157> roylez: 那是你收到的邮件
<roylez> adam8157: 不是我，我没上 ai
<roylez> adam8157: 我上的是 ml
<adam8157> roylez: o 你是ml-class
<ofan> adam8157: 怎么不k roylez
<roylez> ofan: 我有帽子
<adam8157> ofan: op团队要和谐
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 擦！！
<roylez> hamo: 回来啦？
<hamo> roylez: 刚被 adam8157 给踢出去..
<hamo> roylez: 回来开年会..lol
<roylez> hamo: 恩
<roylez> hamo: 果然是无利不起早啊
<Kandu> 果然壞
<hamo> roylez: ...主要是这年会安排的太给力了...正好下周考试.这周特空闲..
 * zhan 看戏
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼都在
<roylez> adam8157: zhan 跟 hamo 凑一水族馆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，好福利
<adam8157> gfrog: Kindle Touch竟然有加速度传感器和接近传感器！
<roylez> adam8157: 不是吧？？？接近传感器？？？
<caleb-> adam8157: 可以做 galgame?
<adam8157> http://irising.me/2011/12/12591/
<[ub]> adam8157 非linux网址? Kindle Touch 5.0系统越狱 | Page to Page
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼
<zhan> 接近传感器？靠近了会如何？
<gfrog> zhan: 会爆炸
<gfrog> zhan: 要不就是会浪叫，lol
<hamo> adam8157: 求ultribook地址..
<XwinX> hi all
<XwinX> alsa 的音量控制是线性的吗?
<[ub]> XwinX, 好  ㍥ 
<adam8157> hamo: 没了...
<caleb-> XwinX: 可以用 db
<caleb-> XwinX: 单位可以用 db
<caleb-> XwinX: 看你的线性是哪种线…
<adam8157> XwinX: 最近的alsa 控制出问题了
<zhan> db 不是 log 的么
<XwinX> caleb-: 直线?
<adam8157> +10% 的反应不正常
<XwinX> adam8157: +10% 反应的是什么?
<XwinX> adam8157: 能自定义曲线吗?
<adam8157> XwinX: 实际上加了很多..
<adam8157> XwinX: 不知道 某次升级就坏了
<caleb-> XwinX: 因为音量单位本来就是用 log
<adam8157> hamo: http://tech.163.com/digi/11/1028/11/7HEUGBLM0016192R.html
<[ub]> adam8157 非linux网址? 京东已开售 i5版超极本ACER S3-951评测_网易数码
<XwinX> caleb-: adam8157 那能自定义吗?
<caleb-> kernel / alsa 的问题？
 * caleb- 某次升级 kernel alsa 行为就变了
<roylez> zhan: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1do356hsyu6j.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 改字体原来是fontconfig   这个我熟啊 哈哈
<zhan> roylez: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你越啦已经？
<adam8157> hamo: 还没
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，我很讨厌这玩意。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥 fontconfig多棒的....
<gfrog> adam8157: 太麻烦，一点都不傻瓜
<adam8157> https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<gfrog> adam8157: 我对一切xml的东西都不感冒，包括apache的config，epub的定义，fontconfig，等等等等
<roylez> hamo: 有好事没？金蟾尊者？
<hamo> roylez: 金蟾尊者？这名字咋这熟悉...难道是上次那个动画？
<snugglecat> 怎么在 firefox 设置自定义的下载器啊
<soiamso> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/toshiba-toshiba-portege-z835-p330-ultra-portable-notebook-computer-13-inch-i3-128gb-699-about-4660.html
<[ub]> soiamso 非linux网址? 什么值得买 » Toshiba 东芝 Portege Z835-P330 超轻薄笔记本电脑（13寸、i3、128GB） $699（约￥4660）
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/RuX1p.jpg
<roylez> hamo: 对你的尊称啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 蛤蟆君来了
<hamo> jyfl987: 嗯嗯..
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/scSG4.jpg
<jyfl987> roylez: i3处理器有点坑爹吧 我同事买 mba来开发呢
<parkchen> :-D
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/8nHhX.jpg
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<snugglecat> 怎么在 firefox 设置自定义的下载器啊
<lubcat> snugglecat:  flashgot
<jyfl987> roylez: 给你介绍个超级产品 airbook  哈哈
<soiamso> jyfl987:  有i5的不是这个价钱而已
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 用flashgot插件
<roylez> jyfl987: 没钱什么产品都没有
<jyfl987> soiamso: 有i5那个黑 还不如买苹果的原装
<jyfl987> roylez: 也对 我穷我活该
<roylez> palomino|working: http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw7kw3tvBL1r7lnifo1_r1_500.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，看见有人陪你上街逛了
<soiamso> jyfl987: acer s3 换全固态估计1.15kg左右
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的， 我看看
<jyfl987> soiamso: 要什么全固态 只要支持u盘启动不就行了
<jiero> roylez: ...
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我那个 东芝的 ac100  tegra2的芯片 soc了 什么都做在上面 哈哈
<zhan> 主席兜售的这些图片。。。
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你有128G的U盘？
<jiero> jyfl987: 速度不一样啊。
<jyfl987> 又薄又轻
<jyfl987> soiamso: 要那么大干嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有非要用usb
 * adam8157 自己不适应苹果的东西, 敲键盘不用高性能, ultrabook蛮好
<jyfl987> soiamso: 配个32G不就行了
<roylez> zhan: 不好么？
<jiero> adam8157: 买8核心平板就好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: ultrabook貌似比苹果的更贵诶
<soiamso> jyfl987: mba 也就 i5-2467m i5-2557m 好像基本现在的ultrabook都是这两个U
<roylez> zhan: 狗熊不识字的科学证明 http://imgur.com/PLqAL
<[ub]> roylez 非linux网址? Scientific theory confirmed: Bears can't read. - Imgur
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 但是就是不适应apple的东西 太封闭
<soiamso> jyfl987: s3 报价 5499
<jiero> 也不知道8核 Arm和i5 哪个强。
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 。。。
<soiamso> jyfl987: 便宜不止1000块吧
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 醉汉专用 http://i.imgur.com/zTeQ6.jpg
<jyfl987> adam8157: 装上ubuntu就是了
<jyfl987> soiamso: 哪个？
<adam8157> jyfl987: acpi 很差劲的
<adam8157> j
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 为什么用wubi安装ubuntu11.10时出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357473 could not retrieve the required disk image files 了解详细信息，请查看日志文件： c:\users\admini~1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev241.log 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenming — 2011-12-15 13:41
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这种东西我倒是不在意
<adam8157> jyfl987: 结果无比的耗电, 电源管理全部无能
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: apple 不算很封闭吧
<soiamso> jyfl987: acer s3 20G ssd 混合300G机械硬盘 版
<jiero> roylez: 给了我一个gift code，说我以前的 成了 public shared。。。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我要续航阿 大佬
<jiero> roylez: 忘记我给过谁了。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 已经不适合我玩儿了
<jiero> jyfl987: 用arm啊。16小时。
<soiamso> jyfl987: 所以TOSHIBA那个，主板跟mba一样的吧
<jyfl987> jiero: 骗人的 我的 ac100 就是arm的
<jiero> jyfl987: 你编译自然不能那么多。
<soiamso> jyfl987: 续航也就是换全固态，
<jyfl987> 可以考虑换成 高通那个 彩色电子墨水屏幕
<jyfl987> 这样续航就可以猛彪了
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/55QrW
<[ub]> roylez 非linux网址? I also want to see it. - Imgur
<soiamso> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Air
<[ub]> soiamso 非linux网址? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/Pqys5.jpg
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你给我看这个干嘛 我同事就在用这个
<soiamso> jyfl987: 也就是Intel吧开发给 air的主板卖给了其他公司而已
<jiero> roylez: 我刚看到自己小时候的照片。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/vSoms.png
<lm_> kde 模仿win7任务栏要安装什么
<jiero> 谁描述一下win7什么什么样子有什么功能？
<jiero> 没见过
<lm_> 。。。。
<jyfl987> soiamso: intel好无聊 会不会老乔是因为这个气死的
<jyfl987> 我在想 为何没有人开发出 黑色的 ultrabook呢
<adam8157> roylez: 三体快去看过 可好看了
<jyfl987> 非要学苹果搞个白的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 联想家里是黑色的
<jiero> jyfl987: 不都是黑色的么。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 三体一看完了，毫无感觉
<soiamso> jyfl987: intel也要生存阿，苹果卖得太贵量不大
<jiero> jyfl987: 除了苹果的
<jiero> soiamso: 错了吧。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我最喜欢三体2
<jyfl987> adam8157: 联想有 ultrabook?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有
<jiero> soiamso: 苹果卖的好的全是贵的型号。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/OBOXZ.jpg
<adam8157> 不知道上市没
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 都贵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我二货了...  sed -e :it -e 's/\(.*[0-9A-Za-z]\)\([0-9A-Za-z]\{2\}\)/\1:\2/;tit'
<jiero> soiamso: 去看市场调查去。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫的，直接sed 's/../:&/2g'
<jyfl987> 反正我感觉都不行 还是要等屏幕技术发力
<jyfl987> 光是处理器省电也没用
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 给wwpn加个:居然绕那么深
<soiamso> jiero: 你苹果的市场，量不大，多大也不会打过5000块级别的。而且卖得最贵的是SONY，装逼可以直接买Z系列
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你别老研究sed啊
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。量不大个屁。。。个人用户大学生拿出来的就是苹果。
<roylez> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/hBWrs.jpg
<soiamso> jiero: 生产线后期收回成本靠的是量
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我没研究啊，我只是发现以前自己二的厉害...
<soiamso> jiero: 苹果就10%，如果能做到50%，靠苹果不想吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sed是不是很容易中邪...
<jiero> soiamso: 苹果一个型号的量绝对最大。
<zhan> roylez: 你都在哪找的这些哦
<jiero> soiamso: 笔记本就差不多10%+了。
<jyfl987> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE4NzkzODIw.html    roylez adam8157 jiero soiamso  这才是省电大户
<[ub]> jyfl987 非linux网址? 高通mirasol® display - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez> jiero: ....
<soiamso> jiero: intel想把ultrabook占有率做到80%
<adam8157> jyfl987: 性能呢?
<jiero> roylez: 抱抱
<roylez> zhan: reddit.com
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看了没？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 屏幕阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个太绝了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上班没敢开...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/vLFIp.jpg
<adam8157> jyfl987: 扔到dropbox 晚上看
<jyfl987> 由于mirasol的技术灵感来自蝴蝶翅膀振动翅膀时的光影变化，以自然光的干涉效应产生可媲美真实世界的彩色显示效果，因此在太阳光下，mirasol能获得更加清晰艳丽的显示效果。高分辨率也是mirasol的一大特性，mirasol的5.7寸产品具有1024*768的高分辨率。
<soiamso> jiero: Intel直接先大赚一笔，再跟 TI, AMD斗后期。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怕个p 就是个产品宣传视频而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 土星？
<jyfl987> 据台湾媒体报道，富士康计划与上游厂商合作，将Mirasol彩屏面板用于彩色电子书阅读器。如果消息属实，一度垄断电子书阅读器市场的元太科技有可能受到冲击
<roylez> tenzu: http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
<roylez> tenzu: 这个应该你我都有同感
<adam8157> jyfl987: roylez 期待过几年用上又大又轻 反应快 不怕摔的amazon kindle
<zhan> 大的不好拿
<roylez> adam8157: google搜索 stuff 试试？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我期待过几年不用各种阅读器了 因为前几天日本人在开发 直接把知识写脑子里的技术
<adam8157> roylez: 不搜
<roylez> adam8157: 你个没蛋蛋的
<zhan> jyfl987: 给别人写了不给你写，一比，你不是变傻子了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 这样啊。和Nokia的clearblack还是啥的差不多。
<jyfl987> zhan: 这有什么
<jiero> jyfl987: 我都是在外把手机屏幕亮度调最低。
<jiero> jyfl987: 阳光下时就是对着阳光方向看最清楚
 * pocoyo  信ee 过六级。
<jiero> ee 你那个时候有6级吗？
<jiero> pocoyo: 你都master了。。。还不是8级吗。。。
 * MeaCulpa 6级全C通过，不信ee
<mooooo> 我说我怎么六级没过呢……
<pocoyo> jiero: 你替我考吧
<jiero> mooooo: 信 MeaCulpa 过10级
<jiero> pocoyo: 我过不了
<jiero> pocoyo: 六级的词汇书前一段时间我看过
<pocoyo> jiero: 主要是听力太差。
<mooooo> 现在有点晚了，就说信谁能涨工资吧
<lubcat> pocoyo: 不是要毕业么。
<jiero> pocoyo: 好吧。记得上一次我在家30天，在机场都忘了怎么说英文了，回程看了一晚上电影+周围一个会说汉语的都没，立刻就恢复英文水平了。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/yTlCi
<[ub]> roylez 非linux网址? Found this in my husband's storage box while cleaning. - Imgur
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！Ubuntu11.10分辨率设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357474 刚装的11.10，显卡很老很老，ATI的x1650，求教怎么改成1440*900 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen52608040 — 2011-12-15 13:51
<jyfl987> jiero: abc
<snugglecat> 我现在是 en_Utf8 环境， 在 在 qt程序中不能输入中文
<snugglecat> 怎么办
<soiamso> snugglecat: 你是qt高手。
<snugglecat> gtk 程序也看不到输入条， 我是猜的
<snugglecat> 不懂输入法
<snugglecat> 啊
<snugglecat> 有些程序的输入框可以选择输入发
<soiamso> snugglecat: 打开一个gtk的程序看看 ?
<snugglecat> gtk 程序可以， 但显示不了输入条
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用vim写xml, 和用libre写odt, 你觉得哪个更难忍？
<parkchen>  我的分辨率太高怎么办
<parkchen> 2000多了
<snugglecat> qt 有些也可以， 输入框有那个选择输入法选项的， 也可以。
<parkchen> 字太小，看不清
<pocoyo> parkchen: 调低。
<snugglecat> 也是看不到输入条， 选不了字
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: export QT_IM_MODULE=XXX 有用么
<snugglecat> 选是xiacai 的
<snugglecat> 有了
<snugglecat> export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<snugglecat> 一直都有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用vim写xml
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 放弃吧，别想着发那鸟东西了
<snugglecat> ibus 不是默认的输入法。  有些 qt 程序的输入框能选择 ibus 输入法的， 也可以。 但有些程序没有这个选项
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2011/12/15/etibar-elchyev.html
<[ub]> roylez 非linux网址? 格鲁吉亚万磁王Etibar Elchyev
<adam8157> roylez: 你今天很闲啊
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 主席，求清闲工作啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> 度娘成天加班 没饮料 没零食 朝9晚10
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那鸟叫我写个详细的初稿啊，前段时间忙，没理会...
<roylez> adam8157: 不想干活而已
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我干脆放弃了
<hamo> adam8157: T_T
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo> roylez: 主席，求清闲工作啊！
<roylez> hamo: 我们物业打扫厕所的很清闲，干不？
<hamo> roylez: 太累了..
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你终于逛街回来了？
<roylez> hamo: 女厕所可以进的
<adam8157> roylez: 把hamo卖给你 bonus咱俩分
<palomino|working> ...我一直是在努力工作阿
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 豆子磨了几斤了？
<adam8157> roylez: 眼睛没蒙 都被他吃了
<palomino|working> ......我不是拉磨的
<roylez> adam8157: palomino|working 这牲口该打
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ............反对暴力
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_- , roylez
<[ub]> roylez: .. ..
<lubcat> ==||
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) [ub]
<snugglecat> 现在 gtk 可以输入中文了
<roylez> 不要以为我不打bot
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你们那里有啥内幕？乐乐今天疯了。
<adam8157> eexp: +1
<soiamso> http://wop.360buy.com/p863.html hp参战
<[ub]> soiamso 非linux网址? 惠普超级本首发 - 京东商城
<snugglecat> qt也可以了
<adam8157> 超级本....这个翻译...
<snugglecat> superbook
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥
<soiamso> adam8157: 成为第二重的超级本，第一重留给dell
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hp现在出啥东西，别人随便就喷，估计也不会有多少人反对的吧
<adam8157> soiamso: ... dell的还没出来呢...你...
<soiamso> adam8157: 按照dell一贯思路，超级本需要配备 光驱
<adam8157> soiamso: 怎么可能...dell以前出过的那个全铝合金一体切割XPS就蛮好 不带光驱...
<adam8157> ultra一条重要属性就是不带光驱吧
<soiamso> adam8157: 价钱比sony z更2b的xps系列?
<adam8157> soiamso: 超薄的那款xps 是有点2
<adam8157> 但是说实话做工很好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://games.cntv.cn/2011/news_01_1214/68216.shtml 難道。。末日快來了。。？？
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt 非linux网址? 微软联合创始人艾伦准备制造新宇宙飞船_产业资讯_游戏台_中国网络电视台_顶级游戏资讯门户
<snugglecat> 终于搞好输入法了
<jiero> roylez: 真的。
<jiero> roylez: 卖的超级差劲
<soiamso> snugglecat: 是输入法的问题？
<jiero> adam8157: dell可以玩好玩的。啊
<snugglecat> soiamso, 不知道
<snugglecat> 原来 ibus-daemon --xim
<jiero> adam8157: dell的本子只能信任商务高级的。其他的都不行。
<snugglecat> 我改成 ibus-daemon -x
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯 现在dell的家用机很丑...
<snugglecat> 以及 export lang, lc
<snugglecat> 其他没改什么， 糊里糊涂就好了
<adam8157> soiamso: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.xinitrc
<adam8157> snugglecat: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.xinitrc
<adam8157> 发错了
<soiamso> http://club.360buy.com/bbsDetail/551050_d39eda83-f5d3-4e69-bafd-e51db33544ad_1.html 10楼
<[ub]> soiamso 非linux网址? 东芝（TOSHIBA）Z830-K01S 13.3英寸笔记本（i5-2467M 2G 128G SSD 核芯显卡3000 HDMI D刻 W7)银色--东芝坑爹啊， BESTBUY.COM卖799.99刀，5000多点，国内来就翻一倍，
<jiero> adam8157: 我刚进了台商务的Optiex还是啥。还好就是风扇声音大。
<jiero> 比无声大太多了。
<snugglecat> adam8157,  export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus" 我没这行， 但现在行了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 那一行给xim用的
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 其他都一样， 貌似原来我启动 ibus-daemon 有问题
<snugglecat> 现在好了， 虽然我也不知道是怎么好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hp被喷惯了，反正是要以服务为主了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: HP就是以服务为主的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 人家就是卖的多。。。没办法。
<jiero> 这个世界是靠广告
<jiero> roylez: Revenge Of Titans 更新了。
<jiero> ofan:  Revenge of Titans更新了，我要到了一个新的HiB2 key。
<roylez> jiero: .
<hamo> adam8157: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=700886#c46  我看不懂..
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 700886 in kernel "RHEL5.6 TSC used as default clock source on multi-chassis system" [Urgent,Assigned]
<hamo> adam8157:  这啥意思啊？
<adam8157> hamo: checking
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道在说啥 sleep time统计错了?
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似是时钟相关的...不过我根本就没理解那句话的意思...他说call sleep，然后什么time什么的..
<adam8157> hamo: 时钟计时不对 其实是backward了 他们是因为观察到sleep时间不符合 才发现这个bug的
<hamo> adam8157: 就是说，比如sleep(5),然后要看看是不是真的5？
<adam8157> hamo: boss是找你写个他们的那个程序 自己统计sleep, 然后在去看系统时间统计的sleep
<adam8157> hamo: sleep(5)肯定不准的啊
<hamo> adam8157: 这大叔谁啊？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是卖的多，是卖的贱
<adam8157> hamo: 不晓得 法国人貌似
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可就是多啊，广告也多，渠道越多。
<jiero> roylez: HiB 4被当成圣诞礼物抢购了。一天突破$1M
<roylez> jiero: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又有人直接来催项目，直接拒绝
<mayli> no
<adam8157> roylez: 牛
<ofan> jiero: revenge of tits?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...走喝茶去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: 哦粪
<adam8157> jiero: lol
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当笑什么？
<adam8157> jiero: 笑你叫ofan
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。:D
<iDesperadO> hello
<[ub]> iDesperadO, 好  ㍧ 
<jiero> iDesperadO: 你就和bot混得熟一些罢了
<lubcat> jiero: 为嘛这么说
<Terry> 和bot混的熟一些。。。
<jiero> wow, $599 买 i7 2630M + 8GB 内存 + ATI 6570 + 750GB  15.4 联想 YT560啊。。。
<jiero> 我想要了。。。
<jiero> 最便宜了吧。。
<jiero> 还带摄像头。。。
<sadfms> test
<adam8157> gfrog: touch这越狱其实就是放了个public key进去...其它啥也没弄
<[ub]> sadfms, ....  ㍧ 
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<hamo> adam8157: 你说代购个ultrabook靠谱不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他那个脚本就干了个这 我宁愿自己写个更简单的sh
<adam8157> hamo: 靠谱 你买吧 我看看
<hamo> adam8157: 没钱..
<hamo> adam8157: 我也就YY下..
<adam8157> hamo: 我才叫没钱 黑白诺基亚 没有自己电脑
<jiero> hamo: 全球联保的 ASUS？
<hamo> adam8157: 我马上也没有自己的电脑了..要给我父母用了..
<hamo> jiero: 还没看具体型号..
<jiero> hamo: HP AMD-N36L 1.3GHz Dual Core CPU, 1GB ECC RAM, 250GB 7200RPM HDD, 4 HDD Bays, RAID 0+1. No operating system.
<jiero> $227私人服务器。
<hamo> jiero: 我用来码代码...要服务器干什么...
<jiero> hamo: 服务器多好稳定。
<hamo> jiero: 背个服务器在肩上？
<jiero> hamo: 买国内偷出的Dell Precision笔记本。
<hamo> jiero: 还有这？估计不靠谱吧..
<jiero> hamo: 正规渠道贵的要死。
<adam8157> hamo: 那天看有人用iPad2+Linode VPS的组合
<jiero> hamo: 比thinkpad贵好多
<hamo> adam8157: 这个打字不爽，直接忽略...
<adam8157> hamo: 等我有钱了就买Ultrabook
<jiero> hamo: 键盘不是你随意配么。。。
<hamo> jiero: ipad2能接外置键盘了？
<hamo> adam8157: 那你先买..
<hamo> adam8157: 买了告诉我..
<jiero> hamo: 蓝牙接收器～
<adam8157> hamo: 能 那个人就是外接键盘
<adam8157> hamo: 我啊, 先把公司发的用残再说
<jiero> adam8157: 买hp 的二手的palm pre吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 600人民币。
<adam8157> jiero: 二手.... webos...
<jiero> adam8157: 对啊
<jiero> adam8157: 机会千载难得。
<adam8157> jiero: how come?
<jiero> adam8157: 这两天看澳大利亚ebay卖n900，还是拍到$200以上呢。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 中国早跌破900rmb了吧
<adam8157> jiero: webos...
<jiero> adam8157: web os 开源了。准备迎接大量移植。
<jiero> adam8157: palm pre plus才卖 $50～
<adam8157> jiero: hah?
<jiero> adam8157: 推荐去买玩具耍 :D 你总是需要你的nokia当手机的。
<yingouqlj> 3P 国内好像也很便宜啊
<BrkCat> hi ^^
<jiero> adam8157:  买个吧，就缺这个了。我没见有人用 :D
<jiero> adam8157: MeaCulpa 有veer
<lubcat> Website Offline, No Cached Version Available
<BrkCat> webos?
<pocoyo> 两台笔记本 都有无线网卡 有线网卡。 只能有一台电脑有线可以上网 另一台是不是可以通过这台电脑上网？ (两个无线网卡可不可以组成个局域网)?
<sadfms> hi
<[ub]> sadfms, 好  ㍨ 
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: 可以
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 请教。
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈，我StackOverflow两礼拜刷了50格经验，可以comment吐槽了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有意义吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没...吐槽而已，搭车问问题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要Veer?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Veer涨价了吧
 * MeaCulpa Veer里我用的最多的应用，居然是看Megan Fox几张图片...
<Jagdwurst> oink_jImmK: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<[ub]> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: How To Easily Share Your Wireless Connection in Ubuntu 9.10
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/make-ubuntu-linux-work-as-a-wireless-router-wireless-internet-sharing-820615/
<[ub]> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: Make Ubuntu Linux work as a wireless router--wireless Internet sharing
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你应该把你老婆的照片换成 megan fox的名字
<Jagdwurst> oink_jImmK: sorry, 发给 pocoyo 的
<oink_jImmK> Jagdwurst 才是女的
<sadfms> megan fox?
<maucat> clear
<sadfms> 变形金刚？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...没必要，身体，心灵，器官，现实，幻想，我分的清清楚楚
<MeaCulpa> sadfms: 蓝眼睛+黑头发=killer
<pocoyo> Jagdwurst: 我还用不用设置无线网卡的ip 地址？
<sadfms> MeaCulpa: why?
<MeaCulpa> sadfms: dunno, 遗传吸引力
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 在bash下，用什么命令可以计算指定的文件夹大小(就是夹内内所有文件大小的总和)？我只知道用du -h folder_name，但是文件一多起来就会列出一大串，眼都花了。
<sadfms> MeaCulpa: 俺喜欢英俊的女人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你成罗汉了，可以找stardict的作者聊聊了
<sadfms> MeaCulpa: 或妖异的男人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那人没到我level. 我已经参透阿罗汉，阿修罗了
<MeaCulpa> duck__1984: 清肠胃，吃傣妹，便秘的时候去傣妹其实也不错的，不点辣锅就好。 |04:09 PM Dec 15, 2011|
<hamo> Patrick_DJ: -s
<MeaCulpa> 傣妹...传说中最廉价火锅？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.openssh.org/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa 非linux网址? OpenSSH
<MeaCulpa> 左下角有个可悲的blinking...
<Patrick_DJ> hamo: 谢谢。按你说的，用du -sh folder_path就好了。
<sadfms> MeaCulpa: 推荐几款Win下用的文本编辑器
<ScarletWolf> sadfms: notepad++，ultraedit，notepad2
<sadfms> ScarletWolf: thx :)
<MeaCulpa> sadfms: gVIM, notepad++
<MeaCulpa> sadfms: GNUSed...
<MeaCulpa> 当然还有emacs
<sadfms> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<pocoyo> airplane mode  是什么意思？
<palomino|working> 飞行模式?
<lubcat> 飞行模式
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 不错。是做什么用的？
<ofan> 坐飞机用的
<palomino|working> 就是关掉一切无线连接 , pocoyo
<pocoyo> palomino|working: lubcat 两台笔记本 都有无线网卡 有线网卡。 只能有一台电脑有线可以上网 另一台是不是可以通过这台电脑上网？ (两个无线网卡可不可以组成个局域网)?
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 那是飞机模式...
<pocoyo> ofan: 哦明白了。坐飞机不让用手机。
<MeaCulpa> 就是手机可以飞起来？
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 可以阿 , pocoyo
<palomino|working> ....... , pocoyo
<palomino|working> wait , pocoyo
<ofan> 有hit airplane mode
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 怎么设置。
<palomino|working> 只有网卡没路由么 , pocoyo
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 就我这一个本子。
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 我知道 双网卡可以共享一下 上网。
<palomino|working> 需要一个无线路由或者AP吧，大概...
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 其实我就想知道 两台笔记本的无线网卡可不可以使两机互联。
<palomino|working> 没试过.
<zzmfish> Patrick_DJ: du -sh
<ofan> ad-hoc
<pocoyo> ofan: 详细点儿呗。
<ofan> pocoyo: 就是无线网卡既能当AP又能当client
<ofan> pocoyo: 现在基本都支持
<ofan> pocoyo: 新建一个wifi链接就可以
<pocoyo> ofan: 你是说硬件支持还是软件支持？
<ofan> 硬件
<oooo> gnome3不是有个设置hotpot的选项么
<ofan> win下和mac下都比较容易，linux下没试过
<ofan> network manager可能行
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: 你建个 ad-hoc, 再开启 ip_foreward
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: 之前不是发了网页了吗...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 旧的内核清除后，开机选单还在 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357487 我升级内核后，已经把旧的内核清除了，并且运行了sudo update-grub 可是开机时系统选单里边还有旧内核选项，选择的话提示已经不存在了，我应该怎么清除那些选项？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2011-12-15 16:36
<maucat> networkmanager不就能建么
<maucat> 有的网卡能建成软ap，但是所有网卡应该能建 成ad-hoc
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 刚面试去了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们买卖正好，羡慕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这么长时间 就今天这个很靠谱...买卖好啥啊
<hamo> adam8157: 这是个senior?
<adam8157> hamo: 来了当我小弟
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 有多靠谱？
<adam8157> hamo: 是嘛 跟我做errata. 你没来的这些天, 我除了lxc, 主要职位是errata的leader...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦
<hamo> adam8157: lead谁啦这几天？
<adam8157> hamo: 我和eryu都说很靠谱
<adam8157> hamo: 我自己和若干实习生...
 * hamo 苦逼的实习生们啊！！！
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1af76435/l/0Lsoftware0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C120C150C0A772470Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox太大而不能在32位Windows上编译
<ofan> 悲剧的firefox
<ofan> 发者考虑使用动态库，或者在64位系统上编译32位版本，或者使用需要更少内存的Visual Studio 2010。
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 谢谢同情～～～
<adam8157> hamo: ... 如果他来了 就是leader和副leader lol
<soiamso> ofan: win based 的开发
<ofan> soiamso: win也没什么，关键他们用vs
<ofan> 真tm有钱
<MeaCulpa> ofan: MSDN年费没多少
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04双网卡接收组播 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357489 1.背景 使用二层交换机为了避免组播数据在网络中形成广播风暴，故使用两个交换机，实现组播转单播 2.网络环境 vlan1（gateway：172.16.2.1 netmask：255.255.255.0）、vlan2（gateway：172.16.3.1 netmask：255.255.255.0） 3.说明 vlan1为工作网络，172.16 ...
<soiamso> ofan: 够vs的，m$捐出？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 对非盈利的来说不少吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 问题是，小小一个firefox M$就扛不住了？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<ofan> 32位内存的问题
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 明白了~
<ofan> 硬件限制
<MeaCulpa> 静态的太多了
<ofan> my new domain: ofan.me
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这还像话
<ofan> 。。
<Patrick_DJ> zzmfish: 谢谢，搞定了。
<zhan> 这里那么多 cat 竟然还有叫 fish 的。。。
<Terry> ……
<ofan> 国内著名营养专家建议国民: 早晨不要空腹吃喝。
<MeaCulpa> 又有人来推销股票账户了...
<zhan> ofan: 这个。。。 学逻辑的听了这个估计会饿死
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: A股股民表示现在可以买买
<MeaCulpa> 又有人来推销股票账户了..."先生你最近关心过理财产品么？" "我不理财，只理债" "..........."
<ofan> zhan: 不懂你这话的逻辑
<adam8157> zhan: 喂 你不写论文了么
<zhan> ofan: 空腹吃喝啊
<Terry> 先森你有资金方面的需求么。
<zhan> adam8157: 劳逸结合啊，不然早挂了。这么苦逼
<adam8157> zhan: 做学问, 哪能讲累呢...
<snugglecat> 将主菜单放在顶，好难受啊
<snugglecat> zhan, 怎么累了
<MeaCulpa> Terry: 我上次反问人家，啊，还有利息啊？那你打毛电话！
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你账户有钱阿，放在家里不是更好
<Terry> MeaCulpa, 你这是不让人家吃喝啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我只理债
<zhan> adam8157: 学问个鬼，所谓写论文就是写一堆要变废纸的东西，先欺骗自己说不是废纸，然后还要尽可能欺骗别人说这不是废纸
<adam8157> hamo: roylez 这个好 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165774.htm
<soiamso> Terry: 现在一级市场都没有交易，去二级市场当顾问肯定没饭吃
<[ub]> adam8157 非linux网址? 小巧三防智能机 摩托罗拉Defy Mini曝光_Motorola 摩托罗拉_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> adam8157: 额..MOTO是准备抱着个defy炒到底了..
<roylez> adam8157: 有毛的好处。能当手雷用吗？
<Terry> soiamso, 都是骗人的，那些理财产品桑不起。
<adam8157> roylez: 我不喜欢大屏..
<adam8157> zhan: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 我也不喜欢。我只喜欢大电池
<soiamso> Terry: 还不如自己理，到老美那里做空
<zhan> adam8157: 去买个 veer 吧
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼.... veer 多少钱？
<zhan> 600多
<roylez> zhan: webos，能上twitter吗？
<roylez> zhan: 太贵了
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 我觉得不错了
<roylez> zhan: 等你上班，你立马就知道钱不够花了
<hamo> roylez: 主席精辟啊..
<zhan> adam8157: 你没见那李开复自传里面那著名的苹果体么？
<snugglecat> soiamso, 还在炒股啊
<zhan> roylez: 我穷惯了。
<roylez> hamo: 你还没上班呢，蛤蟆
<roylez> zhan: 我也是一路穷过来的
<hamo> roylez: PHD啊主席，你可是PHD啊...
<hamo> roylez: 肿么可能穷..
<roylez> zhan: jar文件解压缩之后能看到源码吗？
<roylez> zhan: 出来反驳下这 hamo
<zhan> 不行吧，一堆 class
<roylez> zhan: 都是binary吗？
<zhan> 其实我不熟悉
<soiamso> snugglecat: 肯定啦，关注，真正的价值投资，SHA 2000点
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君，你知道吗？
<zhan> 我看到过的都是一堆 class。
<hamo> roylez: 不行..jar里面是java字节码..
<roylez> zhan: 公司的dscli真的把我恶心到了，实在不想用这个，如果可能，宁可自己写...
<snugglecat> soiamso, 不懂股市。
<hamo> roylez: 是介于二进制代码和源代码的中间形式..
<roylez> hamo: 也就是不能给人看的咯
<zhan> 这是啥？
<hamo> roylez: 嗯...也算编译过吧..
<roylez> zhan: 连ds8000这种超贵的玩具用的
<Terry> roylez, 什么东西连DS8000?
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何能用上有道辞典？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357491 这个非常好用，但是用wine好像不行。还有其他办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2011-12-15 17:16
<roylez> hamo: 你的话真振奋人心呢
<roylez> Terry: dscli
<Terry> roylez, 应该是IBM的人可以通过它直接连到设备吧？
<soiamso> snugglecat: 不要投资个股就是了
<snugglecat> 不懂
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 听过 周星驰说相声么
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<soiamso> snugglecat: 中国股市，钱多人傻速来
<snugglecat> ....
<soiamso> snugglecat: 楼市不能投资，股市不能投资，投资古玩，日本老路
<snugglecat> 怎么知道你不是其中之一呢
<snugglecat> 还是你要诱骗我这个傻人
<soiamso> snugglecat: 有可能是吧，你的储蓄不用我骗，早被D扁了
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~kennyg/house/    lol 博士们太空了...
<[ub]> Jagdwurst 非linux网址? TheCAT - Web Services Overview
<snugglecat> :)
<roylez> Terry: 对
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 强大，连功能都没有介绍
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你是导师？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 有可能吗 LoL
<adam8157> zhan: roylez 刚很忙...
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 6.8.2 ? 这个版本比较神奇，连中文输入都不会正确
<Jagdwurst> soiamso:　还行，不一定非得从　readline 输入
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 最近有个 hxournal
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 有在用ghc写东西吗？
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 写了，数值计算的。不想用 matlab。
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 现在用ghc 7.2 ?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 之前用过７，　现在又用回 6.12 还是 6.13　了
<roylez> adam8157: 掰掰，下班
<if_else> 各位，debian testing 的软件报怎么和 sid 的很像？
<adam8157> roylez: bye
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 即使满屏幕的 STUArray 和各种 unboxed 的变量，仍然太慢。　下次试试　HMatrix
<if_else> 这个是怎么回事，那这样为何还区分 testing 和 unstable
<angelwings> ^_^
<angelwings> 没人聊天阿？
<Terry> clear
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: hmatrix 也就是C实现了hotspot
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 一张光盘就可以刷掉Linux,有什么对策可以那弥补这漏洞？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357493 用系统盘就可以刷掉原来的系统，这有什么办法验证用户？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-12-15 17:27
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: hackage 里面还有许多库的 ffi binding ，用了几个都不好用
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 干脆自己写
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 顺便 YY 一下用纯的代码实现这些功能的感觉
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 自己写好像更好使，ffi 确实不难写
<guanbeilang> 已经装了一个MySQL，如何另外再装一个MySQL到8087端口？除了下载源代码编译安装之外还有别的方法么？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装宋体后所有中文变成方框…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357496 紧急求助~~~ 今天上午安装了宋体，按这个步骤来的： 二、 复制xp中的字体到ubuntu字体系统中 $sudo cp /mnt/xp/windows/Fonts/simsun.ttc /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/simsun.ttf 三、 重新生成字体配置文件 $ cd /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/ $sudo mkfontscale $sudo mkfontdir $  ...
<hzform> Hello,everyone
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求Utral Edit下载安装地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357500 在Windows下有一个文本编辑器UE,据说在Linux下也有，不知道在哪可以下？ 知道的给个链接？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flydream0 — 2011-12-15 18:21
<TATAlophstudy> 如何让笔记本的网卡做热点
<TATAlophstudy> 我的用nm的ad-hoc老不成功
<[ub]> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装的8.10想升级到11.10如何操作？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357501 RT，早先装的8.10，后来用的少没有装新的。现在想装11.10，请问该如何操作？是否需要完全重装还是可以直接更新？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 marsssss — 2011-12-15 18:28
<lubcat> hi
<[ub]> lubcat, 好  ㍪ 
 * CyrusYzGTt 微薄： 額，， 感覺無聊了，， 看來該找點 好玩的東東玩
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • lightDM自定义图片之后出现一行一行的小白点，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357504 刚开始以为分辨率的问题，把图片调整到屏幕一样的分辨率，也不行， 又转成了默认的png格式，还是不行。 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 namiheike — 2011-12-15 18:57
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找点什么
<snugglecat> 找点妹子么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道，， google 看看才知道
<snugglecat> 又来一 CyrumYzGTt
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 管理员用户使用了sudo chmod -R 755 /命令以后，什么都做不了了，注销以后就不能登录了，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357507 如题，之后我进入root帐户删除了这个用户，可是我新建的所有用户也全都登录不进去，登录密码验证成功后界面读取以下就又回到登录界面了，哪位大神帮我 解决下阿， ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 在呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273147/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 圣诞节！我们一起来乳摇吧！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: on the phone
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的phone真大
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273158/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 【汪片】坐着吃饭的狗狗 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273162/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 【熊片】好有礼貌的熊啊 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273170/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 【鸟片】鹦鹉高唱马里奥 - AcFun.tv
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求开机自动连接WIFI 不询问账号密码之类东西的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357508 如题 每次进入系统连接WIFI 都要询问一次我的账号密码 不胜其烦 有没有直接连上不废话的办法 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 graue — 2011-12-15 19:37
<jiero> roylez看到了。
<jiero> roylez主席好，抱抱
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<warm> 想让 vim 通过 | 定位到换行符后面， 该 set 什么？
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • LD11.06.1 Y470风扇不停 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357509 linuxdeepin11.06.1基于natty，Y470装上后，风扇全速狂转，出风口温度30-40摄氏度，底部温度相同，在休眠状态时转速下降，几乎为0. 统计信息: 发表于 由 scy — 2011-12-15 19:57
<Jagdwurst> warm: map \| $
<jiero> Evanescence: hi
<warm> Jagdwurst, 我是想让光标可以定位到任意一列，
<Jagdwurst> test 莫非又断网了?
<Jagdwurst> warm: 不懂
<warm> Jagdwurst, 假如当前行换行符前共20个字符，我想用 30| 定位光标到第30列
<caleb-> vim 貌似不能这样？
<Jagdwurst> 显然能
<caleb-> 自动加 space?
<warm> Jagdwurst, 但是普通模式光标不能跑到换行后。。
<warm> 我曾见过。。 不过没记住。。。
<Jagdwurst> warm: 这句话不懂
<soiamso> warm:  你考虑了中文的状况没有
<warm> 我用英文字符啊
<jiero> wow.我看到自己婴儿时期的照片了lol
<warm> Jagdwurst, 哪句？
<Jagdwurst> 13:05 < warm> Jagdwurst, 但是普通模式光标不能跑到换行后。
<warm> Jagdwurst, 哦，就是说默认情况下
<Jagdwurst> warm: 还是不明白，　之前你说的那个 | 我看明白了
<Jagdwurst> warm: 自己写个函数，把重复的资数 N map 到序列 0Nl 上
<Jagdwurst> warm: 但什么换行后没看懂
<jiero> Evanescence: 我花$55买了个台式机。
<warm> Jagdwurst, 如果命令模式下你敲 12| ,光标会定位到该行第12列，
<Jagdwurst> warm: 嗯，然后呢?
<Evanescence> jiero: 人民币多少？
<Evanescence> 400 ？
<warm> Jagdwurst, 前提是那行有超过12个字符
<jiero> Evanescence: 差不多。
<warm> Jagdwurst, 如果那行只有5
<jiero> Evanescence: 这边二手显示器贱卖。
<warm> Jagdwurst, 5个字符的话，就会定位到第5列了，
<Jagdwurst> warm: 到这歩为止没问题啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 我靠，我也想买二手。。。
<warm> Ja
<jiero> Evanescence: 算算吧。似乎是 6.5
<LOL_> 你们缩进都是几个
<jiero> Evanescence: 360RMB
<Evanescence> jiero: 不过我正用着我姐姐的新台式，装个ubuntu 11.10累死我了，尤其事垃圾的AMD显卡
<zen__> 我去 ，刚才进入 英文聊天室 ，
<warm> Jagdwurst, 恩，我的目的是 只有5个字符，但 12| 依然定位光标至12列，就是有个设置可以达到这个目的
<jiero> Evanescence: 配置就是Intel Core2 2.33Ghz,带老显卡和1GB内存。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: very cheap
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 看語言，C ／html 和 perl 我都用 8 个。　TeX 用两个。 Haskell 用４个
<soiamso> Evanescence: N板A卡
<jiero> Evanescence: 竞拍拍的，真便宜的我没拍上。。。
<Jagdwurst> warm: 是从１开始数的吧?
<Evanescence> soiamso: awful
<warm> Jagdwurst, 恩
<Evanescence> jiero: 还竞拍的啊
<Jagdwurst> warm: 那不是很正常吗
<ilovezoe> 命令行下，怎么知道文本文档的编码。file有时得到的结果不对
<Jagdwurst> warm: 从１开始数就行了
<soiamso> Evanescence: a 板 a卡就没有这些问题
<jiero> Evanescence: 竞拍几件同类商品，第一件价格最低！记住了！
<[ub]> 新 窗口管理器 • 求教更换wm http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357510 我是新手，想换个fvwm来用用，但是我有点懵 安装fvwm直接在终端输入命令可以吗？看大家的帖子，fvwm好像就是个窗口管理器，它没有提供桌面环境吗？ 如果没有提供的话，那我现在的ubuntu11.10进入桌面后使用的不还是nautilus吗？ 应该怎么配置？ 实在有点糊 ...
<Evanescence> soiamso: 啥事N板A卡，啥事A板A卡啊？
<warm> Jagdwurst, 你那里可以做到 全屏任意定位吗？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 什么主板？
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来如此
<Evanescence> jiero: thanks
<Evanescence> soiamso: 不记得了，linux下怎么查啊？
<warm> Jagdwurst, 默认情况下只能定位到有字符的位置上去啊
<soiamso> Evanescence: lspci ?
<Jagdwurst> warm: 我只需要光标在有文字的地方。不用像 emacs 那个神马模式的样子。
<jiero> Evanescence: 最悲哀的是这个电脑不带无线网卡。。。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 不是已经装完了嘛？
<Evanescence> jiero: 台式不带正常啊
<Evanescence> soiamso: 是啊，我不懂那个A板A卡指哪个
<warm> Jagdwurst, 哦，我再搜搜看能找到不，主要是需要列对齐
<Evanescence> soiamso: 我grub进去后无法开机，后来偶然让我进了控制台，本来控制台都进不了
<Evanescence> soiamso: 安装更新，查找AMD的显卡，找到了fglrx，安装的时候ubuntu竟然没有装。。。装了后，grub进入之后有splash画面了，NND，还是进不了lightdm，但是可以切换到控制台，就在控制台下强制启动lightdm了，这样每次进系统，非常但疼啊
<Jagdwurst> warm: 试试 set ve=all
<warm> Jagdwurst, 好的
<Evanescence> soiamso: lspci命令貌似没找到主板的信息
<jiero> 谁喜欢 Kobo Deluxe 就去买下 Kobo 2 吧。 $3
<CyrumYzGTt> jiero: 我
<jiero> CyrumYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> 你太快了!
<jiero> CyrumYzGTt: 摸头乖乖
<warm> Jagdwurst, 就是它了。 非常感谢～
<pocoyo> xp 下配置双网卡共享上网 (有线连外网+无线网卡 (静态ip地址) 连内网) 很方便。 linux下倒不知道所措了。不知道怎么配置静态ip地址。
<Evanescence> 有谁买过Nook2的？？
<Evanescence> 我等了10来天，淘宝代购还是不到货啊
<zen__> jdk-7u1-nb-7_0_1-linux-ml  这个要怎么安装 谢谢
<plumlis> test
<[ub]> plumlis, ....  ㍬ 
<warm> pocoyo, 你用的什么版本？
<plumlis> 貌似没人说话？是我进错频道了还是打开方式不对？
<pocoyo> warm: debian linux g3.
<pocoyo> warm: 不知道怎么配置无线网卡的静态ip地址。用network-manager 配置了，但是 iwconfig命令输入的ip不一样。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我不算会装Debian呢。现在硬盘里就一个区，分给了Windows XP Professional我还没有安装盘。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 话说。。。这个Professional怎么把用户信息彻底情况到原始状态啊。
<warm> pocoyo, 是不能上外网还是 别人不能无线你电脑上网？
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我发先boxee有很多电视免费看。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 有 AV麼？？
<warm> pocoyo, 貌似那个是要设置 iptables， 做NAT 用吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎AV有独门的，这个不干。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌啊。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是男人吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，， 話說我不知道你說的是什麼 URL
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 【solved】弱问，11.10如何装conky-colors? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357511 点dowoload跳到了ppa，ppa里又没有11.10的。。。 update: 找到了，http://www.deviantart.com/download/244793180/conky_colors_by_helmuthdu-d41qrmk.zip 统计信息: 发表于 由 namiheike — 2011-12-15 20:28
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.boxee.tv/
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ....
<pocoyo> warm: 别人不能用我的电脑上网。 没错 我就这一句没有设置。 不过 有一个问题我的无线没法配置静态ip地址。我想用静态的。现在用xp 下静态地址。有线网卡启用了 internet 共享 可以共享上网。
<jiero> Cy
<roylez_> jiero: 最新的你买了没？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 凭什么。。。只有deb系的才有包，rpm系的只有源代码。
<jiero> roylez_ 贵人多忘事。
<roylez_> jiero: cave story plus有吗？
<jiero> roylez_ 不是图画加强版么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 用 alien 或者 yum install dpkg 然後安裝
<roylez_> jiero: cave story的隐藏boss太操蛋了
<roylez_> jiero: 算是吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 打屁屁
<roylez_> jiero: 通关了可以用curl玩
<soiamso> roylez_ 买了？
<roylez_> soiamso: 我没买
<jiero> roylez不懂。。。我要回了HiB2。你也知道了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 你給的URL ,,.好複雜，， 需要 錢，， 需要帳號 需要 一個USB。。
<warm> pocoyo, 我没有据具体实验过，不过我测试数据转发时是需要 iptables 设置对内端口映射，而且有个默认的  ip_forward 文件也要写个 ‘1’ 进去。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 笨。自己做
<roylez_> jiero: 估计都没有几个人见过那隐藏boss的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，  寡人很笨。。 不會做
<pocoyo> warm: 嗯刚才搜了搜 确实如此。有时间我再测试一下。不知道如何配置静态ip地址 (无线网卡) :D
<jiero> roylez_。。你是固执的游戏者
<pocoyo> warm: 用 NM 。 不想用命令行的。
<warm> pocoyo, 恩，我改天也试着玩玩
<jiero> roylez_ 我只完到获取了几个武器而已
<roylez_> jiero: ballos
<roylez_> jiero: 你玩的到底是不是plus啊？
<warm> pocoyo, 我也是配置 NM, 但是iptables 不知道 有gui没，
<jiero> roylez_ 我当然没玩过plus
<roylez_> jiero: nnd
<lightning1141> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<centerpoint> http://blog.163.com/chengli20061545@126/blog/static/30330387201141695621556/
<[ub]> centerpoint 非linux网址? 【引用】php从大文件中读取最后n行 - chengli20061545的日志 - 网易博客
<jiero> roylez_ 你不也没玩过么。。。
<centerpoint> 第3种里面的方法一的$pos = -2为什么是-2不是-1呢?
<centerpoint> 大家看一下这个网址,
<centerpoint> 我初学php,大家帮我看下第3种里面的方法一的$pos = -2为什么是-2不是-1呢?
<centerpoint> http://blog.163.com/chengli20061545@126/blog/static/30330387201141695621556/
<pocoyo> warm: http://www.linuxidc.com/remark.aspx?id=34108  看来有 不过里面的 iwconfig 命令输出连ip地址也没有。不知道我这里为什么会有。
<jiero> roylez我要求了humble bundle重新寄送。。。结果。。送了。。。7个。
<jiero> 哦6个。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 没有拿终极的polar star和booster，居然地图都不一样
<jiero> roylez_ 你个。。。玩的也太快了吧。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 等等 polar star就是终极武器拉！！！
<jiero> lol
<roylez_> jiero: 我已经到隐藏boss了，不过在看别人的不完美视频
<jiero> 感觉我好像拿到过。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统引导与安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357512 1.引导程序有多种，如 xp的ntldr引导，引导程序为c盘下的ntldr，配置文件为boot.ini; windows vista/windows7的bootmgr引导，配置文件为/boot/BCD; dos的io.sys，引导程序io.sys; grub4dos是dos版的grub和grub用法是一样的，引导程序为grldr，配置文件一般为menu.lst，可以用g ...
<roylez_> jiero: booster拿的0.8？
<jiero> roylez_ 多少年前了。。。仅仅玩过1.03版本
<roylez_> jiero: booster拿的多少版本的？
<jiero> roylez_ 不知道
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez_ booster是啥。
<jiero> roylez_ 是啥！
<roylez_> jiero: 浮空的推进器
<jiero> 早就忘记了。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez_> 渣
<jiero> 这个游戏剧情讨厌死了
<jiero> oy
<jiero> roylez 渣游戏
<roylez_> jiero: 渣人
<jiero> roylez_ : 纸人
<jiero> roylez_ And Yet It Moves 12月8日更新了也！没想到。
<roylez_> jiero: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTY3MzA5NDQ=.html
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 洞窟物语 最后洞穴.里 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<warm> pocoyo, 那个没关系吧，不同发行版可能区别，我这里也不显示
<pocoyo> warm: 说不准啊。 ip地址应该有就是有 没有就没有吧？不知道他是怎么定的。
<pocoyo> warm: 我在NM里配置的ip地址跟iwconfig输入的ip地址不一样。比较奇怪。
<jiero> roylez 看独立拍摄的超人电影好玩
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 玩第一人称的冒险游戏吗？
<warm> pocoyo, 不是很了解了。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不太喜欢
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不喜欢那些跳跃啥的，但是喜欢解迷的
<jiero> MeaCulpa_  lol
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我觉得上古卷轴已经接近冒险游戏了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我意料之外，你竟然喜欢解迷。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我Oblivion玩了2年，人物还是lv23
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我Oblivion玩了2年，人物还是lv2
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 强悍。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Morrowind人物lv也很低
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Oblivion lv 高了就不休闲了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 反正你windows，直接myst online
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: myst online倒是一直想尝试的
<jiero> 我都不知道的游戏
<jiero> 算了
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似2年前开放随便玩了
<MeaCulpa_> 我morrowind就是不停的装mod,不停的逛
<MeaCulpa_> 目录足足有11g
<MeaCulpa_> oblivion有8g
<jiero> MeaCulpa和Minecraft有很大差异吗。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 根本无视主线...
<Evanescence> 我在crontab里执行在 $HOME/bin 里的脚本，可是提示错误是： /bin/sh: notify.sh: not found ， 有人知道要怎么设置crontab里的 PATH 变量吗？？
<MeaCulpa_> minecraft没怎么玩过
<MeaCulpa_> 我倒是玩过second life, 但后来觉得没啥意思
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 有一个世界，很大很大的。
<MeaCulpa_> 中国人现实世界压力太大，没功夫再应付second one
<jiero> MeaCulpa其中有个游戏叫做 tablet adventure，你去搜搜吧、
<lubcat> ...虚拟人生
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 男人的生活就像JJ, 松弛，随意...直到有了女人
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我没有朋友，所以没有女人。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 把个白人妹子
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 红头发那种~~
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 没实际兴趣。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 基因相远，向吸
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 或许有性趣。没意思。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那就找个肥的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10如何加载/识别CD？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357516 放了张碟在光驱里，连反应都没有，咋回事啊？请问怎样办，才能加载光驱/识别CD啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2011-12-15 21:17
<jiero> MeaCulpa 深夜了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa你可以趁没有 MM发布你的深夜谈话了。我睡去了。。。
 * jiero 困。
<jiero> MeaCulpa roylez 都有孩子了，为啥不照顾呢。你们两个。
<jiero> 拜拜
<roylez_> jiero: 差一丝血搞死ballos
<jiero> roylez。。。不认识
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恶魔城？
<lubcat> 哪位有空 帮忙下个东西啊
<oooo> 有谁知道怎么让一个窗口的resize control消失？
 * NoIE 在 Wine 下运行《战地：叛逆连队2》失败。。。
<oooo> 用的是pygtk
<oooo> win.set_decorated(False)都不行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: cave story
<Kandu> oooo: gtk_window_set_resizable(GTK_WINDOW(win), gboolean(gFalse))  ?
<oooo> 是pygtk么？
<oooo> win.set_resizable(False)就直接看不到窗口了
<Kandu> oooo: pascal, 不知 pygtk 怎麼寫
<oooo> Kandu: win.set_resizable(False)是pygtk的，但是就会看不到窗口。。。。
<snugglecat> oooo, 啥意思
<oooo> snugglecat: 就是窗口右下角的三角形
<oooo> snugglecat: 改变窗口大小的
<snugglecat> oooo, 设窗口是 fixed 类型
<oooo> snugglecat: win.set_resizable(False)？
<snugglecat> oooo, 等等
<snugglecat> oo
<snugglecat> oooo, 你找个不能改大小的， 就是没那三角形的窗口， 用 xwininfo 去看
<oooo> 眼下就只有fcitx的窗口是了
<oooo>   Absolute upper-left X:  1198
<oooo>   Absolute upper-left Y:  742
<oooo>   Relative upper-left X:  1198
<oooo>   Relative upper-left Y:  742
<oooo>   Width: 141
<oooo>   Height: 24
<snugglecat> 我也看不懂
<oooo> 我就郁闷了，一直以来win.set_resizable(False)，那个窗口就变成绿豆大小了
<oooo> 这个功能有啥用
<snugglecat> oooo, 你窗口里有啥
<snugglecat> oooo, 不会是个空的吧
<oooo> 就是一堆文字
<oooo> 不是的
<snugglecat> 字有没有放在 layout 中
<oooo> 因为我的natty用不了gnome-osd
<snugglecat> label 有无 layout
<oooo> 我就想用cairo写一个
<snugglecat> 如果没有，可能就绿豆大小了
<oooo> 我不懂layout。。。。
<snugglecat> 你设 宽度， 高度了么
<oooo> layout？我赶快看看
<oooo> 设啦
<oooo> win.set_default_size( 445,50)
<Kandu> oooo: 忘了設 win.set_size_request ?
<oooo> Kandu: 这个有关系么
<oooo> Kandu: 可以啦
<oooo> Kandu: 谢谢你
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 使用linux进行网银操作的网友需要特别注意了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357523 虽然已在本站《建行网银与Ubuntu Linux兼容性测试报告之龙卡储蓄卡》一文的48楼里留言回复 但还是觉得不够 对windows安全性不放心想利用linux操作网银的网友绝对不在少数 所以另开新帖 强烈建议对linux感兴趣的网银使 ...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ssh 连不上...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你zh不至于被他忽悠了吧？
<zhiwei> test
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: er...不知
<[ub]> zhiwei, ....  ㍮ 
<zhiwei> Unity 3D老是有黑块。。。
<zhiwei> 貌似显卡驱动有问题。。。
<banxi1988> fcitx怎么切换输入法啊！状态栏被gnome3hide住了。
<MeaCulpa_> gnufind凭啥默认用emacs regex
<banxi1988> 我的五笔啊！切不会去了啊！我用ppa/stable更新了，还是不会切。。
<MeaCulpa_> 傻的很，还要指定regextype
<tenzu> roylez_: 带尾巴的主席
<roylez_> tenzu: 有 cave story plus 吗？
<roylez_> tenzu: ballos好难
<tenzu> roylez_: 很悲剧的差了一美分。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 伤太高了
<roylez_> tenzu: ......
<tenzu> roylez_: 早知道多加一美分了
<roylez_> tenzu: 我老实搜盗版好了....
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过shank很不错
<roylez_> tenzu: shank flash游戏，不喜欢
<tenzu> roylez_: 找到mac版记得给我发一份
<tenzu> roylez_: 那游戏2.1G，flash么？
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> 后悔那一美分。。。
<tangweinan> banxi1988: ÊÔ¹ý ctrl + space
<Kandu> tenzu: 覺得 shank 不適合小孩玩，太暴力了
<tenzu> Kandu: 的确
<tenzu> Kandu: 不过很久没有遇到过这种手感的ACT GAME了
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 弄得像日系那种，Devil May Cry
<MeaCulpa_> 傻不拉唧的
<roylez_> tenzu: http://bitsnoop.com/cavestoryplus-linuxbuilds-q32334089.html
<roylez_> tenzu: 能弄下来吗？
<tenzu> roylez_: 还得注册
<tenzu> roylez_: 注册完得交钱。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 旁边不就是磁力链吗？
<tenzu> roylez_: 拿到了种子
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 加油，我靠你了
<tenzu> roylez_: 挂着吧，明天晚上才知道行不行
<tenzu> roylez_: 到时候记得提醒我
<roylez_> tenzu: .....
<banxi1988> tangweinan:那个是中英文输入法切换啊！
<tenzu> roylez_: 睡觉了，拜拜
<banxi1988> 我的fcitx五笔啊！
<MeaCulpa_> Hiroku开pgSQL随便用了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不是一直这样的么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 刚收到个email
<roylez_> o
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 继续cave story，通了它再搞plus
<Infinitive_> newcomer
 * Infinitive slaps Pwnna around a bit with a large trout
<Pwnna> .........
<Pwnna> Infinitive: 哪来的trout
<Pwnna> ...
<Infinitive> ????
<Infinitive_> discount
 * LOL_ 好怀念从前
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 最近网络好差...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 病假ing
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鼻塞的严重
<alvin_rxg> 这个……
<alvin_rxg> flac 和 ape， 该挑哪个…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都没用过
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: https://www.ai-class.com/course/video/quizquestion/296 这题目有意思
<alvin_rxg> You are not signed in. Sign in to save your progress.
<fivesheep> 这没关系的..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了个温度计
<alvin_rxg> 量体温？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正常体温的时候35.6
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天我发热的时候37.6
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无语了
<alvin_rxg> 35... 不对吧 应该是 36.x ~ 37.x 呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那温度计不准
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电子的
<alvin_rxg> 真不准……我在医院那会儿，他们拿个放耳朵边上的仪器，“滴” 一下，体温就出来了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你得把温度计插入菊花才能准确
<Jagdwurst> 我记得我还没上小学，国内就有这东西了...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你插菊花?
<fivesheep> 一般不, 我会加法
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android x86基本还不能用.速度慢的可以
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 虚拟机玩的话，装哪个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用过虚拟机
<knownbad> 速度慢的可以 <-- 这个逻辑说不通。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为你说的国语不标准
<knownbad> 到底是太慢还是虽慢但可以？
<fivesheep> 语言的艺术
<knownbad> 你居然用国语，那是台湾用词，你会被抓的。
<fivesheep> 竟然讲台湾. 你的连接要被断开
<knownbad> 最起码会被用温度计插入菊花
<fivesheep> 你要精准的温度, 得那么做
<knownbad> 这你就有亲身体验了。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> 无需
<fivesheep> 这是基本的医学常识
<knownbad> 我没。
<alvin_rxg> 真够慢的 http://code.bulix.org/p53jkv-80902?raw
<knownbad> 只有婴儿还这么，但耳内的比较流行。
<knownbad> 到时骗老婆在美国就这么量体温。
<fivesheep> 草...
<alvin_rxg> 得了吧，又不是小孩子了
<knownbad> 你的女友呢？  何时帮她量体温啊？
<alvin_rxg> 再怎么的，也得整个不恶心的啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ?
<knownbad> 怎么会恶心呢，别想多就好了。
<knownbad> 听说松鼠妹快有消息了？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: flac 那 1017.7kbit/s 是不是太高了？  http://code.bulix.org/459gie-80903?raw
<alvin_rxg> =.=  还没下载完，我直接 unrar-nonfree 解了首歌。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果不是用来处理的原版，　最大 44 kHz/s　，　也就是差不多 44kbit/s
<Jagdwurst> 但原始釆样会用　88k 或　100k　以上的
<Jagdwurst> 1000 k 有点夸张了
<alvin_rxg> 啊，那歌 3分40秒， 27MB
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> 那就是降到 mp3 的 300kbit/s 左右就可以咯？
<Jagdwurst> 上 Latein 课去了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那样可以听
<alvin_rxg> ok
<alvin_rxg> 我没概念， 笔记本喇叭也不是很行
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 但　300 kbit/s 不能用来处理
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 只能用耳机听
<alvin_rxg> fine. 我就听着。
<Jagdwurst> lautsprecher 需要房间够大
<Jagdwurst> 低频的波才传的出去
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Jagdwurst> 耳机有近场效应，还能听到一点　bass
<ofan> ...采样频率和码率不一样吧
<gebjgd> gnome3下如何修改键盘设置
<gebjgd> 应该说是多媒体快捷键设置
<ofan> 你竟然用gnome
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 普通的笔记本喇叭基本就是能听.没有任何效果
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 128足够
<gebjgd> ofan: 我什么都装了
<fivesheep> 我刚买了个X-Fi HD usb和一套惠威M200MKII
<fivesheep> 喜欢听女声
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有钱人啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 米国普通人生活就这么爽了.羡慕啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 欧洲危机了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 惠威的东西我能找到的电子产品里唯一美国卖得比中国贵, 而且贵很多.
<jiero> ofan: 游戏无尽
<piggybox> 这个X-Fi是不是就是个声卡？
<jiero> piggybox:  有声卡的宣传。
<Jagdwurst> 上课回来啦……今天唯一一次做了作业，居然受到老师表扬。太惭愧了
<fivesheep> 平时不做作业 不扣分?
<jiero> fivesheep: 哈哈。我也是一样的。
<Jagdwurst> 拉丁语课，只有几个小女生做作业………
<fivesheep> jiero: 啥?
<Jagdwurst> 一个班就４到５个男生...
<fivesheep> Jagdwurst: 草.. 爽啊
<jiero> fivesheep: 作业。想做就做。。。
<fivesheep> 结识女人的好地方
<Jagdwurst> 是啊
<fivesheep> jiero: 国外不是很注重作业么
<fivesheep> 学分啥的
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 蹭上了？
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 没机会下手啊。　
<jiero> fivesheep: 是
<jiero> fivesheep: 所以我被踢了
<fivesheep> 唉. 真是羡慕你们这些留学生... 为何我当年不去留学呢..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　现在 sparkasse 不肯寄 tan list 了，今天被迫买了一个 tan-generator
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　看了之前的纪录，我当时走的太急了，打字都打错了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这段时间搞 mimo radar 和 mimo wlan, 　kanal modell 弄多了。一直想着　1Hz 就是 1bit/s
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不是绑手机的吗？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果 quantisierung 16 bit, 那样 44kHz = 16*44 kbit/s = 704 kbit/s。仅仅是单声道。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 一条短信 0.1€
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 不是免费的啊？……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　嗯
<fivesheep> 收短信要钱不?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里的不免费
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……
<Jagdwurst> fivesheep: 不用，但银行发我短信，扣我银行帐户里的钱
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 我这收也要钱
<piggybox> 欧洲银行都用tan generator的？
<alvin_rxg> hannover 的咋就不用呢？
<Jagdwurst> piggybox: 这里银行又能从中捞一笔
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 估计你现在去开户，也必须用了
<alvin_rxg> 就是那啥不是学生的 konto ?
<alvin_rxg> 或者说新近的政策？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　和学生不学生无关
<fivesheep> 前一阵我这的银行还想每个月扣银行卡的使用费.. 他妈的这帮贪得无厌的大肥猫..
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 反正现在开的户只支持两种方式，sms 和 tan
<Jagdwurst> generator
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 然后银行又把　sms 收费了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 逼着你买它的 tan-generator
<alvin_rxg> x_X  应该有人有意见的吧？或者你换别的银行…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我的 kundenbetreuer　等我开完户才告䜣我
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还硬要向我推销保险
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<piggybox> 我在加拿大汇丰的账户登陆用的是随机位置密码，我觉得这种设计已经足够安全了
<Jagdwurst> piggybox:　以前我用的要么是手机 sms, 要么是一张密码表。现在银行都不肯发密码表了
<Jagdwurst> piggybox: 想赚 tan generator 的钱
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天还买了保险。原来他向我推销的是每月 13€，我见势不对，删掉了一堆项目，剩下每月 5€
<piggybox> 什么保险啊
<Jagdwurst> piggybox: 意外賠偿的保险。马路上撞倒老爷爷啊，商店里撞翻货架啊...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 哦，那保险，和我一起住的俩人也有，说一年80多块
<Jagdwurst> piggybox: 本来还要保一个被入室抢劫啊，故意被破坏財物啊，火灾啊，地震啊……
<Jagdwurst> 但没保
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我原来也有　
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 但比这个便宜
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 一是三年到期了，二是换了城市了，就没再保下去
<alvin_rxg> 我要不要买个呢……我配眼镜的时候，有个1年10块钱的保险。今年是第2年，才被扣了一次钱…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: １年１０块啥保险?
<alvin_rxg> 就是保眼镜的
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 眼镜都要保险?
<alvin_rxg> 不管怎么坏了，都可以修的。
<piggybox> 唉，保险就口手套白狼，啥都可以设立名目
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道眼镜的质量嘛……现在发现质量很好
<Jagdwurst> 我在国内配的眼镜也都上 1000, 2000 的（不知道成本几何）
<Jagdwurst> 从没保过
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 和你住一起那两个怎么有的?
<alvin_rxg> 说是一同学推销的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　为啥我们那时候没几个人有?
<Jagdwurst> ...
<piggybox> 电器商店现在买什么都会推销保险，好像产品本身没保修一样。我从来不买
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 原来 jiyi 就是推销保险的...
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是的，地球人都知道
<alvin_rxg> =.= 我是火星人
<jiero> adam8157_away:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MINT-Palm-Pre-Plus-VERIZON-16GB-Smartphone-PDA-WiFi-Hotspot-Camera-Cell-Phone-/280789110954?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item416055d0aa#shId 这个就不错。$52 买到相对可以信赖的 Palm Pre Plus比N900便宜多了。
<[ub]> jiero 非linux网址? MINT Palm Pre Plus VERIZON 16GB Smartphone PDA WiFi Hotspot Camera Cell Phone | eBay ebay template
<piggybox> 。。。真有人还用Palm Pre啊
<Pwnna> o.o
<jiero> piggybox: 比我的N900便宜那么多啊。。。
<jiero> piggybox: 接近1/4的价格。。。
<jiero> 不对接近1/5
<piggybox> 在北美已经几乎看不见nokia手机了
<jiero> piggybox: 但是nokia n900 ebay上仍然卖 $200+
<jiero> 降价不了了么。。。
<jiero> piggybox: 北美现在不需要电话了，只需要网络。。。
<piggybox> jiero: 嗯，没电话日子照样过，没网络就狠难受了。。。
<psychologe> jiero, 在N900的浏览器中，有没有什么快捷键能前进？
<piggybox> 可惜Nokia以后要做微软手机了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: scheisse 现在 lidl 上网上好便宜呐，买早了
<snugglecat> 我家的猫会叫醒人弄东西给它吃
<alvin_rxg> 网购的东西都便宜的吧？
<alvin_rxg> 可能还要邮费
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst: 一年focus全免费。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg Jagdwurst 出来露个头。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg Jagdwurst 你们不相信我，我说真的。
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 不好意思， focus 我看成 fuc..了
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 你人在什么地方？
<snugglecat> 我人在乐土中
<piggybox> 不知道为什么我很少用ebay，大部分东西都在amazon上买的
<alvin_rxg> focus 是啥？
<piggybox> 难道是ford focus?
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: http://www.miles-and-more-aktion.de/
<[ub]> fishoneeyed 非linux网址? Lufthansa Miles & More Credit Card: Jetzt anmelden - 52 Ausgaben FOCUS als Dankeschön sichern
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 前提是有一个mm卡。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我去吃饭了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我发现 web os 的手机真便宜。。。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 这么晩才吃饭?
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 阿拉斯加？
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 吃早饭了？
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 这么晚了不睡？
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 对于睡觉来说不晩啊,但吃饭有点晩
<Jagdwurst> 这么晩吃饭听起来不怎么健康
<jiero> Jagdwurst: fishoneeyed 也在德国吗？
<[ub]>  06:10
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。明白了
<Jagdwurst> 啥?
<fishoneeyed> ja
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: http://www.miles-and-more-aktion.de/ 免费
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: http://www.miles-and-more-aktion.de/ 免费
<alvin_rxg> 你们也真实的，又让 fish 落寞的走了
<Jagdwurst> ....
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 为啥把 fish 吓跑了?
<Jagdwurst> 证明完毕　关灯睡觉
<snugglecat> ....
<alvin_rxg> x_X
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-16
<fj1> 没人？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟小问，望知者赐教：有没有在windows xp里远程桌面linux的软件，图形界面的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357535 如题： 我有一个linux服务器，但平时的客户端都用的xp，常常要控制服务器，但是我不懂命令行，想找个这样的软件用一下。但我保证我以后会去学命令行的，呵呵！请高手帮忙。谢谢 统 ...
<yangjia> 如何早出7天之前创建的所有文件呢？要用find的哪个参数
<MeaCulpa> yangjia: find -ctime 差不多
<MeaCulpa> 不知道创建时间具体有没有参数，但访问时间，修改时间，和状态变化时间都有
<MeaCulpa> 唉，Richard Marx演唱会没坐满，外场票直接进内场了据说
<yangjia> MeaCulpa 好的 我去测试一下
<yangjia> MeaCulpa: THX
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • NFS配置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357537 按照网上步骤重启 nfs出现exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: No such file or directory 我的etc/exports 是这样的/nfs/share *(rw,sync,no_root_squash) 统计信息: 发表于 由 k1450309973 — 2011-12-16 9:35
<yangjia> yangjia 哈哈
<LOL_> !time
 * oink_jImmK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 16 日 星期五 09:55:55
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 项目越来越多，到我们手上的软硬件越来越不成熟，人越来越少，不活了
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: yep
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈，我想来帮你的，先隔离3合约
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈，我想来帮你的，先隔离3个月~~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不能交谈工作，分楼层，不能收集性能数据
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 机器不够，给我们的烂机器光纤卡似乎又有毛病，分分钟都在抽风
<roylez> MeaCulpa: protectier都6个人了，估计项目跟我们数目差不多，我们才2个人干活
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 安度圣诞，一切再议
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 每天还在为温饱发愁，何来安度
<MeaCulpa> 愁了也没人理你的
<MeaCulpa> GA与否，你咋测的估计也没关系
<roylez> 确实是，一切都是“nobody cares”
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你现在测出的问题，70你会觉得上游不该没测出来
<MeaCulpa> http://t.cn/Sc4kee
<[ub]> MeaCulpa 非linux网址? 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<MeaCulpa> 不给力，还贴片
<MeaCulpa> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7d9de694jw1do45o85jkbj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 我写信给humblebundle, 看能不能补1美分拿到cave story+
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 几个人又在旁边讨论公司年会这种事情，毫无兴趣
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 你真悲催
<roylez> tenzu: 下载有希望吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 我也不想啊, 可是以前就没问题
<tenzu> roylez: 可能没戏, 一直处于Inactive状态
<roylez> tenzu: 平均价这个太淫荡了。把最好的游戏放那边了
<tenzu> roylez: 以前我就是按平均价给的, 拿到了附加游戏, 这次太淫荡了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: SVC STALLED_NON_REDUNDANT，host也hang了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: good
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 年会？没诚意，要抽奖就直接发嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 年会你去么？ trifle gathering
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 抽个外场试试看
<MeaCulpa> 刷不出来
<MeaCulpa> 没啥意思
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 外场？有抽奖么？刷不出来？没票吗？呵呵
<MeaCulpa> ...不知道，乱点一个
<Pwnna> 有用riak的吗？
<MeaCulpa> 至少HP年会还有拉去国外的~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://291645.m2.ihompy.com.cn/201112/14/291645_1323902721xjXO.jpg
<jska> ### 过年了 又该换工作啦 ###
<roylez> Pwnna: ...你用的真新潮
<Pwnna> roylez: 的确
<Pwnna> documentation很少
<Pwnna> roylez: 刚刚写出来了 riakkit 类似 mongokit 和 couchdbkit
<Pwnna> lambda x: len(x) == len([i for i in x if isinstance(i, int)])
<roylez> Pwnna: 有一本不要钱的书，今天才看到 http://riakhandbook.com/
<Pwnna> roylez: https://github.com/ultimatebuster/riakkit
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 在mailinglist上看到了
<roylez> 不信这东西比redis好
<Pwnna> 绝对的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Lo694.png
<Pwnna> redis必须要整个dataset存在内存里面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，抽奖连接刷出来是w3
<Pwnna> roylez: 那个书$29...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看评论
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 2011中国Linux内核开发者大会 这个好像你熟悉  什么来的?  刚收到信邀请我加列表
<Pwnna> riak前途不小啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我放弃
<Pwnna> 很强大
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<Pwnna> 后台存储是可换的。。
<MeaCulpa> 挖开发者大大
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 擎天柱这样也中枪
<jyfl987> Pwnna: riak 你还玩这个？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: https://github.com/ultimatebuster/riakkit
<Pwnna> 刚刚写完。
<Pwnna> 准备开用。。
<MeaCulpa> 擎天柱在数万光年外中枪
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/Lo694.png
<Pwnna> jasonjang: 帮我推广一下 :D
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ^^
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 这个
<roylez> jyfl987: 看到评论了没？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 这个都已经过了啊
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 没啥感觉 我只想看具体应用
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 看看我的tutorial
<adam8157> 但仅凭一次内核大会，能提供的交流机会毕竟很有限。为了给国内内核开发
<jyfl987> roylez: 嘿嘿 dick
<adam8157> 者提供一个良好的交流的平台，kernel@vger.linux-kernel.cn邮件列表目前
<adam8157> 也已经投入使用
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我要看具体的应用 不是看你的模块怎么用
<Pwnna> jyfl987: mongo可用的地方，但是没有足够的RAM
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不会吧 这个 riak不放内存里的？
<Pwnna> couchdb可用的地方，但是没有足够的硬盘而且速度必须快
<Pwnna> jyfl987: riak的后台是可换的
 * adam8157 这邮件列表蛮粗糙的...不知道靠不靠谱
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那无非就是牺牲性能呗
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 没内存 做什么应用 额
<Pwnna> 你可以用全硬盘的后台，全内存的。。或者
<Pwnna> bitcask是用内存来cache key吧。
<Pwnna> eleveldb好像全部sync到硬盘上
<Pwnna> 有几个后台。。不记得了
 * MeaCulpa 表示自己落伍了
<Pwnna> 有需要可以自己写后台。
<MeaCulpa> 原来这个世界已经没有SQL了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Csw7x.jpg
<Pwnna> jyfl987: riak + redis
<Pwnna> SQL!
<Pwnna> hehe
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/MmrOw.jpg
<freeflyi1g> Pwnna: redis你用过？
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/zycod.jpg
<Pwnna> 有接触吧
<Pwnna> 准备用
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 其实你这样何必非要突出 文档数据库呢 pgsql有个 hstore就不错 我感觉可以用 sql的幌子 后面怎么存是数据库的事  你只要给出一些性能约束就可以了
<Pwnna> SQL.. >.>
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 前几天我还在用 redis  呵呵
<Pwnna> pgsql很难scale.
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 效果如何
<Pwnna> riak scale简单啊
<Pwnna> 准备用riak做后台, redis当作memcached
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 精简的 你看许多企业的web接口也是 select update delete 这类的界面
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 非常好阿 我们整站的数据存到内存还不到1G
<Pwnna> !date
<Pwnna> !time
 * oink_jImmK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 16 日 星期五 10:32:24
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: kao
<Pwnna> >2011 年 12 月 16 日
<Pwnna> >SQL
<Pwnna> >O.o?
<jyfl987> 而且速度还非常快
<jyfl987> redis的排序列表强烈推荐
<jyfl987> 对于各种有排序列表存在的地方 很有帮助
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 你整站的数据都不到1G, 还用个毛的redis
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 文本足矣
<Pwnna> 不过rdbms还是有些用处。。
<Pwnna> ^_^
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 我整站数据是不到1G 但是排序要求很变态 额
<Pwnna> jyfl987: map/reduce..
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 你是没见过我们需求
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: "|"风格，unix sort
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 再变态你的数据量摆在这里啊
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 我跟你说不清 主要是需求变态 经常要多级连表
<snugglecat> knownbad, 用回 e17 了
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 至少百G量级的才有意义啊
<jyfl987> 这网站一sns化 需求就立刻变态了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: map/reduce.
<Pwnna> o.o..
<Pwnna> >.>
<knownbad> 晚点一定死机。
<roylez> jyfl987: 你的站在哪里呢
<Pwnna> 才1GB的数据。。
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 你的要求跟我们不一样 ubuntu论坛那个列表就很慢的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 1G数据你自己写程序完全驻留内存也不咋的
<jyfl987> roylez: 果壳网
<Pwnna> wtf我一个人随便收集数据都达到了10GB+
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 自己写也是要实现redis 那一套数据类型 无聊诶
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 不过也可以。
<Pwnna> 1GB 数据可以全部存在redis内
<jyfl987> redis那个排序列表不错 可惜不支持多个排序项
<Pwnna> 不用其他数据库了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那连sort都不如。。。
<jyfl987> 其他还是要存的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在很稳定的说
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 聊聊你们网站的架构
<jyfl987> Pwnna: redis不保证断电的那些问题哈
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 有disk persistence
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 这里是公开的 不方便说 公司要求保密的
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 咱私聊去
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那个 redis 打算以后不考虑这方面
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我倒是对扩展redis数据类型感兴趣
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 不好 今天周五 等下有内部技术会议
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刷网页中...不参加年会，参加抽奖~
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 改天 或者晚上都可以
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就是设置需要花费功夫
<MeaCulpa> roylez: notes和websphere性能之烂，暴露无遗啊
<knownbad> arch 就是这样。
<LOL_> char* i="hi";printf(i);
<LOL_> printf是根据*(i+2)=='\0'来结束输出的吗?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你又推广坑爹方案 搞sort 那不是把性能压到文件读写上了 到时候就趁机推广买你们18摸的机器
<snugglecat> 不是 arch , e17 和 kde 都要搞很九
<CyrusYzGTt> ubuntu  有搞什麼 東東？？ http://blog.51osos.com/linux/unity-mail/
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<snugglecat> char* i = "hi"; 本来酒错
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 18摸没那么高级，都在Java Serializable里 :)
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 下个月16号吧
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似真没有...
<Pwnna> 唉。。 又是闭源软件。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 有个项目想做 晚上你来么 我们聊聊
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我也有项目
<Pwnna> 你什么项目？
<jyfl987> 开会去
<Pwnna> ok..
<Pwnna> 我马上睡觉了。。
<Pwnna> 明天还要上课。。
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 你们这点数据sort真足够了
<Pwnna> s/sort/map//reduce
<LOL_> snugglecat: printf()声明里的参数不是指针吗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我sort过全上海机动车违法记录，公积金帐号，我曾把某隐含所有贷款账户扔进awk数组，在END{}里乱搞... 貌似没啥...
<MeaCulpa> s/隐含/银行
<CyrusYzGTt> http://vga.sanhaostreet.com/Newsdata/2011/12/2011121591042465.shtml  從這裏可以看出 nvidia 想通過用戶使用量讓自己成爲標準打敗 ATI
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: no sql我想长处在多媒体，scaling, 和用起来爽吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 性能没人care
<snugglecat> LOL_, 好吧，你觉得对就好
<LOL_> snugglecat: ...
<LOL_> snugglecat: 那到底对不对
<snugglecat> 没有不对的
<LOL_> snugglecat: 可不可以用指针替代所有数组
<snugglecat> LOL_, 你说呢
<LOL_> snugglecat: 觉得好想可以
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 可以
<LOL_> snugglecat: ...
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ f16已經有 qt-4.8了。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我已经用了
<MeaCulpa> f16... 单引擎
<MeaCulpa> 都是RH的小白鼠啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我都用了好久了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我是前天通過 yum ..升級的
<eexp> 谁会画漂亮的chart的
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 你有什么建议?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你更新的真慢
<snugglecat> eexp, 用啥画
<snugglecat> excale???
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 因爲我只有 vlc 和 vidalia用到 qt...
<eexp> 只要结果好看
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 啥数据啊
<eexp> 都没艺术细胞的。就别说了
<snugglecat> 手绘的？？？
<eexp> 手绘，不蛋疼嘛
<fj1> 哪位仁兄用过ffmpeg？
<eexp> 要这样的 http://www.advsofteng.com/gallery_pie.html
<snugglecat> 你不说艺术吗
<eexp> 这样的，你也手绘不出嘛
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 用指针替代所有数组是可行的吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/49462.htm
<snugglecat> 昨天刚看到有个可以做表格，绘 chart 的在线应用
<CyrusYzGTt> 藝術？？ 文藝青年？？
<eexp> 你才看到。没经验的嘛。
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 可行
<eexp> 这网站，我多年前就看到。至今没找到相当的软件。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我是二逼青年， 少见多怪
<zhanshime> ...
<lubcat> ..
<XwinX> eexp: ping
<eexp> XwinX: 不忙了。有好玩的不。
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ gmlive父神，，
<adam8157> hamo: 弄不出来不结算工资
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 你整天念个屁。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 好吧，， 念你的，，
<adam8157> hamo: 刚在回复邮件... 定EUS的schedule...
<LOL_> strcat(char* a,char* b)是将*b的值替换*(a+n)=='\0'吗?
<caoxiaomin> 桌面版的UBUNTU能做服务器吗。
<hamo> LOL_: 啥？这不是用来做字符串连接的么..
<pocoyo> eexp: Debian and Ubuntu modified NetworkManager so that it would not manage any devices listed in /etc/network/interfaces. 这句啥意思？
<LOL_> hamo: 我想知道它怎么实现连接的
<hamo> caoxiaomin: 说实话，服务器上的linux跟桌面的没本质区别，企业级真正考虑的，是稳定性和长期支持..这也就是为什么ubuntu会有LTS版了..
<pocoyo> eexp: 我的NM 貌似不能正常管理无线网卡 wlan0 跟这个有关系没有？
<hamo> LOL_: 找到a串的\0，然后把b串从这里开始一个一个复制到a数组里面直到\0为止..
<eexp> pocoyo: 你新系统？
<pocoyo> eexp: debian.
<eexp> 那文件里面，只留lo的设备，其他的都不要。nm就可管理了
<zhan> eexp: bs ee
<LOL_> hamo: 嗯,
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼
<eexp> zhan: 有漂亮的chart没。
<zhan> chart 是啥？
 * hamo 貌似北京最近的空气都不错哟..Good了好几天了..
<eexp> 各种示意图嘛。pie bar啥的
<eexp> hamo: 不是.25都要公布了。
<eexp> 应该不适合生存了的
<pocoyo> eexp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/109164 手动改 /etc/network/interfs ?
<pocoyo> eexp: 你看我的对不对。
<zhan> eexp: 你去看 tikz/pgf 啊，asymptote 这样的东西吧
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/KiT57.jpg
<hamo> eexp: 北京应该最近不会...也就这两天有风空气还好点..一没有风或者有点雾什么的，马上完蛋..
<eexp> zhan: 自己画的，复杂呢。又不好看
<MeaCulpa> 擦，我遇到过PM 2K
<eexp> pocoyo: 打不开，只留lo就对了。
<MeaCulpa> 冰雹
<jiero> 全球变冷，在进行什么实验呢》？
<eexp> zhan: 外部画，pdf贴里面都可以嘛
<jiero> 微软竟然支持 XMPP了，一堆项目要倒了。那些 amsn emesene啥的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<hamo> jiero: 你看《后天》那电影里也是先全球变暖，然后突然变冷，然后你就知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> pidgin那不是更加好用？？
<eexp> 为啥要倒
<jiero> hamo: 冰河
<zhan> eexp: 可以啊。
<jiero> eexp: 因为没必要啊。
<hamo> jiero: so this, 这下胖子要吃香了...脂肪多啊..
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<pocoyo> auto lo
<pocoyo> iface lo inet loopback
<pocoyo> allow-hotplug eth0
<pocoyo> #NetworkManager#iface eth0 inet dhcp
<eexp> zhan: 你画一个好看的出来先
<jiero> hamo: 我发现我妹（婴儿）和我婴儿时期样貌酷似。
<pocoyo> eexp: ^ 有这几行。
<eexp> pocoyo: 删除嘛
<pocoyo> eexp: 只留前两行吗？
<zhan> eexp: 没兴趣
<eexp> 是
<pocoyo> eexp: 你这是什么原理？
<eexp> zhan: 不好学的鲇鱼
<eexp> pocoyo: 还啥原理，系统就是这样工作的。
<pocoyo> eexp: 给个解释嘛。我想知其所以然嘛。
<hamo> jiero: 婴儿不是都长一个样子？
<GNUdog|away> gfrog_, 你们组做的 kvm 镜像里为啥不装 screen 呢…
<eexp> pocoyo: ... nm 不处理这文件里面的设备，认为你是准备手动配置的。
<zhan> eexp: 自己去看 pgfmanual
<jiero> hamo: 当然不是。。。
<gfrog_> GNUdog|away: auto的不需要，manual的不会用，so...
<jiero> hamo: 或者说幼儿吧
<GNUdog|away> gfrog_, ....
<pocoyo> eexp: 但是我这里面没有 wlan0 啊。 nm 为什么也不能正确配置 wlan0?
<gfrog_> GNUdog|away: /摊手
<eexp> zhan: 模块，都丑。你看这了没。 http://www.advsofteng.com/gallery_pie.html
<GNUdog|away> =.=
<eexp> pocoyo: 你iwconfig看到wlan0没
<jiero> 免费无限网络啊。。。
<pocoyo> eexp: 有的。
<eexp> 才修改的interface文件？
<pocoyo> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"debian"       Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Cell: E2:2C:4F:69:D3:23。。
<pocoyo> eexp: 我没改过 interface .
<eexp> hoc了？
<hamo> GNUdog|away: 高端啊..都改用青蛙君那边的镜像了...;-)
<eexp> 配置成热点了
<GNUdog|away> hamo, 懒得自己pxe装了
<eexp> nm里面，允许无线没。然后再去看
<eexp> 菜单里面
<pocoyo> eexp: 貌似是。吧 有个use the hotspot 的配置。但是我在里面配置了 不起效果。就用命令 ifconfig 配置了 wlan0的静态ip地址。结果正常了。
<zhan> eexp: 你直接截图去贴
<eexp> zhan: 图没漂亮的。关键是这。
<jiero> 当网络运营商成为税收机关时。。。
<zhan> 你的审美观很独特
<eexp> 你难道喜欢gnuplot的输出？
<eexp> 丑没边的
<pocoyo> eexp: 。。。
<zhan> eexp: 功能够了就可以了，你还臭美
<eexp> pocoyo: 啥。你无线都已经essid了。而且已经ad-hoc了。还问我。你自己手动配置过吧。
<eexp> zhan: 中国的大学生，都是被毒害成你这样了。 :D
<caoxiaomin> XP和UBUNTU进行SSH连接 需要怎么设置。
<ofan> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooo
<hamo> caoxiaomin: 谁连谁？
<zhan> eexp: 有这时间干点啥不好，画个图还嫌丑
<eexp> 说说，干啥好。
<eexp> 给我传一个电影吧
<zhan> eexp: https://code.google.com/apis/chart/image/
<pocoyo> eexp: 但是 wlan0的ip手动分配的地址只能用 ifconfig命令来分配。NM不行。
<eexp> 那图，也没我给的网站，好看的
<eexp> pocoyo: 你贴interface。我没看到。
<eexp> 而且，不要手动去ifconfig
<pocoyo> eexp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/109164
<eexp> 还要设置nm接管。看interface可以看出
<zhan> nm 就是垃圾
<pocoyo> eexp: 我也不想手动配置的。 但是 NM里面设置的 不起作用。 手动设置的反而有作用了。
<pocoyo> zhan: 也没这么次吧。
<eexp> allow-hotplug eth0 也去掉。
<pocoyo> eexp: 我从没动过 interface这文件。
<roylez> pocoyo: 为什么不用wicd？
<eexp> wicd算了吧。
<hamo> adam8157: 你可以加班测errata么..
<pocoyo> roylez: 有NM 基本够用。 懒得再装了。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君，您又归位了？
<hamo> roylez: 归位一早晨了..
<eexp> pocoyo: 搜索“nm接管”，你这文件，没nm的那行注释，可能是没接管。
<zhan> po
<zhan> pocoyo: 你这折腾的时间， wicd 早解决了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
<eexp> 这他自己折腾坏的。
<eexp> 喜欢py的，就去wicd吧。
<eexp> 强制卸载nm
<zhan> 只用工具和 py 啥关系啊。
<eexp> 到时候py版本又出问题。
<eexp> wicd啊
<Pwnna> o.o
<piggybox> meaculpa: 我觉得大部分nosql都是overkill，在解决一个对大部分人不是问题的问题
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 程序员掌权，按照他们喜好来搞，挺好哦啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 服务器地址改了么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 改了...回家再试试
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你真的做过web么 额 虽然给你个人用 sort 是无所谓 但是那个功能是每个客户请求来都要搞一次的 你再试试看 我们就一台服务器呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 果壳？
<jyfl987> ofan: bingo
<ofan> jyfl987: 一台能撑几个人？
<oooo> webkit 和gtkmozembed 有什么不同呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在是几十万 不过还空闲着 主要是i/o需要优化
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P
<oooo> webkit弱，gtkmozembed运行bug多？
<ofan> jyfl987: raid么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 听你的得坑死我
<jyfl987> ofan: 提升不了多少
<ofan> jyfl987: 能的，50块组raid
<jyfl987> ofan: 有个极限吧 调度也耗时的哈
<ofan> jyfl987: 硬raid
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有 web上多半是小碎块写
<jyfl987> 我们又不搞存储 几乎没有大于1m的写
<ofan> ssd raid
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你不会听我的，我知道
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 人家用不着那么大了
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 主要用來提升讀寫速度
 * hamo 蝙蝠侠义探东师古，老谋子智夺小金人
<ofan> 吃饭ing..
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 那要看他们啥需求了
<MeaCulpa> 这年头人人都堆ssd啊...
<Pwnna> LOL
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个给哥看看
<hamo> roylez: 主席...半天不说话然后就蹦出这么一句..
<wei4331110> 系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是之后要分别绑定两个tomcat在webapps 目录里的网页æ–
<roylez> hamo: ....
<wei4331110> 大家帮帮忙
<wei4331110> 系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是之后要分别绑定两个tomcat在webapps 目录里的网页æ–
 * palomino|working 捏捏 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马你找打
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<GNUdog|away> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/67108664-1406082265.html
<palomino|working> 怎么这样回应我的友好之捏呢
<roylez> palomino|working: 你那蹄子能拿来捏东西么？
<palomino|working> 勉为其难啦
<roylez> palomino|working: 你见过捏东西的马么？
<palomino|working> right here! , roylez
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<palomino|working> T_T
<roylez> palomino|working: 你肥来啦？
<palomino|working> 主席好！
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<palomino|working> 我对主席的敬仰犹如滔滔江水连绵不绝
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马辛苦了
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<palomino|working> ............
<cursorzz> wtf
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Lo694.png
<roylez> palomino|working: 告诉我笑点在哪里，否则揍你
<CyrusYzGTt> wei4331110§ 我的客戶端不知道你的編碼，， 幫不了你
<palomino|working> ........... , roylez
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<zhan> 戴帽子的呢。
<cursorzz> CyrusYzGTt, agree.
<palomino|working> 借刀杀人?
<CyrusYzGTt> cursorzz§ 哦
<roylez> palomino|working: 还没看到笑点么？
<wei4331110> 求高人解决Apache+Tomcat集群后的问题  问题如下  系统是:Ubuntu Server 10.04  今天做了apache和tomcat的集群，用apache分别转发请求给两个tomcat实现负载均衡。 apache是系统源安装的apache2，两个tomcat是解压版本的，整合模块是源自带的libapache2-mod-jk，本人以成功部署集群，apache转发请求给两个tomcat成功的实现了负载均衡。  小弟想问的是ä¹
<palomino|working> 没
<mengfei> 上面怎么那么多乱码啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 㠭
<roylez> palomino|working: 看评论，笨马
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 这啥字？
<mengfei> wei4331110, 看到吧，你的全是乱码
<palomino|working> 这个评论也没笑点阿...除了他自己的"lol" , roylez
<cursorzz> wei4331110, you have locale prob
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 那不是亂碼，， 只是有些客戶端不支持，， 比如 xchat
<roylez> palomino|working: 擎天柱啊
<wei4331110> 乱码？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 根據你的 zhan找到 認爲 適合你的
<mengfei> 哦，我就是xchat
<cursorzz> wei4331110, ok le
<wei4331110> 不行我用手打好了
<wei4331110> 大家帮帮我
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 我這裏也是亂碼，， 不過 其他的不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> wei4331110§ 支持 手打
<cursorzz> I am xchat too
<wei4331110> 我在apache与tomcat配置集群以后 遇到了问题
<zhan> 用 erc 吧，没有乱码
 * roylez irssi毫无压力 http://bkup.co/pbv48
<wei4331110> - -
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<wei4331110> 大家能帮到我吗？
<cursorzz> my ibus doesn't work on gnome3. it works when using openbox. any idea?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<roylez> zhan: 想不到你居然用emacs
<wei4331110> - -
<zhan> roylez: 居然？
<roylez> zhan: 居然
<zhan> roylez: 你应该说果然的
<cursorzz> 好了
<wei4331110> 大家能理理我吗？
<roylez> zhan: 这是你的罪，愿你有来世能赎罪
<cursorzz> 哎。苦逼了半天
<palomino|working> 不懂阿 , wei4331110
<mengfei> wei4331110, 你发的内容在我这全是乱码……
<roylez> palomino|working: 说了你笨
<wei4331110> - -
<cursorzz> wei4331110, 手打吧
<zhan> wei4331110: 不会这个。。。
 * palomino|working 踩 roylez 
<wei4331110> 我已经在手打了
<roylez> /kick palomino|working
<zhan> roylez: yo
<snugglecat> e17 太累了
<roylez> zhan: 论文交了？这么闲
<wei4331110> apache+tomcat实现集群以后我需要用两个tomcat绑定项目目录
<cursorzz> e17的某些设置很诡异
<zhan> roylez: 你去论坛的 emacs 版看，那个置顶贴还是我写的呢
<roylez> zhan: 不是吧？？？论坛有emacs版了？
<zhan> roylez: 叫 vim 和 emacs
<cursorzz> wei4331110, 看你这第一行我就不会了
<mengfei> wei4331110, 现在看到了，不过不懂……
<roylez> zhan: 明摆着是vim版嘛
<wei4331110> - -
<snugglecat> wei4331110, 用手
<wei4331110> 我已经在手打了
<wei4331110> - -
<snugglecat> 用手撸
<wei4331110> 大家都不会阿？
<snugglecat> ibus 怎么翻不了页了啊
<wei4331110> 我实在是找不到人帮忙了
<snugglecat> wei4331110, 啥问题啊
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 设置一下
<snugglecat> cursorzz, 没得设啊
<mengfei> 平常就用桌面系统，服务器方面就架设了一个ftp，其他不会
<wei4331110> tomcat集群后的项目绑定目录配置
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 为什么
<snugglecat> cursorzz, 好吧
<snugglecat> cursorzz, 现在是你问我了
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 输入法设置
<snugglecat> 没呢
<snugglecat> ibus
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 之前有？
<pocoyo> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/6cca6.png 这个最后两个为什么显示不出来？
<wei4331110> tomcat集群后要怎么配置项目目录绑定阿
<snugglecat> 之前可以翻页， 但啥都没设置过
<snugglecat> 现在我在 e17
<zhan> pocoyo: 其实我也是
<cursorzz> snugglecat, ibus重启下
<snugglecat> 发觉翻不了页了， 也忘了怎么翻页
<wei4331110> 神阿救救我吧
<snugglecat> ibus 怎么翻页
<pocoyo> zhan: ...
<cursorzz> 我的是 - +
<pocoyo> zhan: 感觉太长了载断的。
<snugglecat> wei4331110, 你在嚷嚷， 神就踢你了
<wei4331110> 没人帮到我吗
<pocoyo> zhan: 我这里私信又看不到了。你刚才发的什么？
<snugglecat> wei4331110, 问 CyrusYzGTt
<zhan> pocoyo: /ctcp pocoyo version 看你的版本
<snugglecat> wei4331110, 别说我叫你问的
<pocoyo> zhan: 哦 我说呢。
<wei4331110> 你好在吗
<CyrusYzGTt> wei4331110§ 不會，寡人木有配置過服務器的
<pocoyo> zhan: 有啥好看的 都多少年没变化了 erc.
<wei4331110> - -
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 调出输入法，右键点图标选设置，在键盘菜单选
<snugglecat> 没啊
<snugglecat> 有我也不问了
<snugglecat> 要我贴图不
<cursorzz> 看看
<snugglecat> .... 好吧
<wei4331110> 。
<wei4331110> 。
<wei4331110> 。
<wei4331110> 。
<wei4331110> 。
<wei4331110> 。
<cursorzz> 我的方法是重启ibus。刚才我在gnome3下就是这问题
<roylez> zhan: 果然高手，这问题困扰我很久了
<zhan> roylez: 啥？
<cursorzz> 把ibus-daemon kill了
<roylez> zhan: /ctcp
<zhan> pocoyo: 还可以看各种客户端的名字。
<zhan> 那个 weixxx 不知用的啥，不回复 ctcp
<snugglecat> cursorzz, http://imagebin.org/188800
<snugglecat> knownbad, e17 好烦啊
<zhan> 干嘛用 e17
<snugglecat> zhan, 喜欢啊
<snugglecat> 爱情是盲目的
<snugglecat> 爱情是没有理由的
<zhan> 。。。
<knownbad> 问你的猫去。
<mengfei> 我arch现在用的lxde,觉得不错，简单速度快
<knownbad> 猫不贱就不叫贱猫
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 不是这个
<snugglecat> 我的是这个啊
<snugglecat> I Just love it
<zhao> 爱情是一颗大毒草
<cursorzz> 选好输入法。比如我的 sunpinyin。 control+ space调出拼音。然后右键选选项
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<cursorzz> 你那是ibus的总设置
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 可以了
<snugglecat> 谢谢谢谢谢
<snugglecat> cursorzz,
<snugglecat> i love cursorzz , just i love knownbad
<snugglecat> just i love cat
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 我刚刚也是ibus问题。呵呵
<snugglecat> 能这样说么
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> say anything you want.
<cursorzz> mengfei, 我的lxpanel有时候出问题，然后x就僵死了。不得不kill了
<cursorzz> mengfei, 现在回来试试g3， 顺便学学js
<mengfei> 我用着没什么问题^_^,以前还试过openbox+tint2+pcmanfm+feh来做桌面
<xiaose> 有人吗
<cursorzz> mengfei, 哈。我也试过。tint不对胃口
<mengfei> 没有程序菜单是不怎么方便，其他都挺好的，界面整体上比用lxde好看
<zhan> panel 有啥用？
<snugglecat> xiaomo, 没人
<snugglecat> xiaomo, 进入了阴曹地府
<xiaose> - -
<cursorzz> panel没啥用。但还是要用
<xiaose> 谁会tomcat的帮帮撒
<cursorzz> xiaomo, 刚才的wei？
<zhan> 这人估计是刚才那个 weixxxxx
<xiaose> 我靠
<xiaose> - -
<xiaose> 本来就是
<snugglecat> weixxxxx???
<cursorzz> xiaomo, 太专业了没人会
<snugglecat> xiaomo, 去服务器频道
<mengfei> cursorzz, 直接用openbox那会，我用openbox-menu这个代替了默认右键菜单，aur里有
<xiaose> 怎么去阿?
<zhan> xiaomo 和 xiaose 不是两个人么？
<snugglecat> xiang_, 会英文么
<xiaose> 这是朋友介绍进来的
<snugglecat> xiaose, 回英文么
<xiaose> No
<snugglecat> xiaose, 会英文么
<snugglecat> ........
<xiaose> 会就好了
<snugglecat> xiaomo,  join #tomcat
<cursorzz> mengfei, 没用过呢。哎。搞不来了现在。想当初用dwm时各种头疼
<xiaose> 问了很多论坛没人能解决
<snugglecat> 汤姆猫??????
<soiamso> xiaose: 什么问题？
<snugglecat> xiaomo,  /join #tomcat
<xiaose> 大家说我该去哪里求助
<cursorzz> tomcat 的 irc？
<snugglecat> #tomcat
<cursorzz> 是的。不过要eng
<snugglecat> 猫真多
<xiaose>  -
<soiamso> xiaose: 估计你的问题看 manual 快点
<xiaose> 什么?
<xiaose> manual是什么
<cursorzz> 手册
<xiaose> 平时服务器都是看书配置的不怎么上网
<snugglecat> 手纸
<cursorzz> snugglecat, 。。。。
<xiaose> 我该去哪里求人帮忙
<soiamso> xiaose: 你看手册，还是文学书？
<xiaose> 文学的
<soiamso> xiaose: google is the best, if you good at english
<cursorzz> 国内有tomcat的文学专注？
<cursorzz> 专著
<xiaose> - -
<xiaose> 书上有些章会讲到
<xiaose> 这次配的集群是上网看网页弄出来的
<soiamso> xiaose: 你说的集群，的topo 没有讲清楚
<xiaose> topo?
<cursorzz> topic？
<xiaose> 我跟大家讲下问题吧
<soiamso> xiaose: 多apache 单tomcat, 多apache 多 tomcat, ....
<xiaose> 我的是单apache多tomcat
<xiaose> 集群后用两个TOMCAT绑定项目目录
<soiamso>  xiaose 而且这里用java的人不多
<xiaose> 配置不出来
<soiamso> xiaose: 你那个叫 reverse proxy ?
<cursorzz> 反向代理？
<xiaose> 不是的
<soiamso> xiaose: 你是url分割吧，那样你先去看看 apache的手册，别这么浮躁
<xiaose> 一个apache和两个tomcat,apache分别转给两个tomcat实现负载均衡
<xiaose> 我以配置出集群
<soiamso> xiaose: 你负载均衡的策略是？
<xiaose> apache是系统源自带的
<xiaose> tomcat是解压版的
<cursorzz> 静观技术贴
<pocoyo> zhan: 屏蔽了 自然没法 /ctcp 了呗。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我試試  /ctcp 你
<xiaose> 在吗
<xiaose> soiamso在吗
<xiaose> 救命阿
<cursorzz> 额。我刚发现。gnome下在标题右键双击是最小化。以前都是右键再左键。
<xiaose> - -
<cursorzz> 是说怎么这麻烦呢
<xiaose> 大家帮帮忙阿
<cursorzz> xiaomo, 耐心等等吧。
<soiamso> xiaose: 基本都是 apache的问题吧？
<xiaose> 能私聊一下吗
<xiaose> ...
<debianer> 不行
<debianer> 我不给人饲料的
<xiaose> - -
<cursorzz> -_-!
<debianer> 要饲料，找正虹
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165846.htm
<MeaCulpa> 黄品源老down的
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165847.htm
<cursorzz> 问一下.g3里nautilus按空格播放名片
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/165840.htm
<cursorzz> 问一下.g3里nautilus按空格播放mp3的程序时叫什么
<MeaCulpa> 这不是苏联模式么...
<cursorzz> 我好像没安
<jyfl987> cfy: 有人在lisp里实现了个forth
<jyfl987> cfy: 可惜是解释器 我希望他直接生成lisp代码 这样就可以用少的代码量 完成超级狠的功能了
<MeaCulpa> 现在的人真狠
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 百度真牛
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 警察要抓騙子，用百度搜就行了
<hamo> Kandu: 度娘又肿么了？
<cursorzz> 问一下 g3里nautilus按空格播放mp3的程序时叫什么??
<jyfl987> Kandu: 原来 tex是用pascal写的阿
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有赚钱机会了
<Kandu> hamo: MeaCulpa 剛發的鏈結 165847
<hamo> Kandu: 哈哈..这人真是人傻钱多..
<Kandu> jyfl987: 真的嗎? 剛看了介紹說是 WEB
<cursorzz> 终于找到了.那个叫sushi.哎
<roylez> hamo: 有好事没？
<hamo> roylez: 有啊有啊...晚上有年会...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<roylez> hamo: 我恨年会，这是坏事
<hamo> roylez: 为啥？
<roylez> hamo: 没温饱
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 年会？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 毛 有人说原始的是pascal写的
<jyfl987> cfy: 人呢
<MeaCulpa> 你们那年会是啥样...有兔女否
<jyfl987> 居然有人用forth实现了个lisp
<jyfl987> 而且是在1984年
<jyfl987> http://www.worldcat.org/title/implementation-of-the-lispkit-lisp-in-forth/oclc/17288365
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你说了几遍了...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 是啊是啊..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你眼睛不好 我刚才说的是 有人用lisp实现了forth 现在是有人用forth实现了lisp
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 机械装置就能实现矢量计算机了，比普通的结构简单得多的多
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不知道...我第一次参加..18摸还有这福利？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 18摸就不谈了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有人在纳米级别实现了机械计算机 今年还是去年在solidot上看过报道
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，多维度的算盘而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 只要足够小，还是很牛的，结构比那传统的逻辑门电路简单太多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不见得吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过纳米级编程有意思 将来估计可以真的 make xxx
<Kandu> jyfl987: 話說, tex 是啥?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如做个工具 你只要写个程序控制他纳米级组装
<jyfl987> Kandu: 高老头最初那个工具阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 幹嘛用的?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 出版
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: typesetter
<MeaCulpa> 高老头...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 我还以为你知道 想不到
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我看了半天，看不懂 WEB tangle Web2C DVItype GFtoDVI Metafont 是幹啥用的
<sulit> 哥几个下午好‘
<MeaCulpa> gnudog: RT @Jude_1988: 同学们，现在向我们走来的是程序员方阵！他们穿着拖鞋，披着毛巾，左手拿着键盘，右手举着鼠标，腋下夹着USB转换器。他们因睡眠不足而显得精神不振，喊着微弱的口号走过主席台，主席问候：程序员们辛苦了！程序员方队异口同声地答道:Hello World！#duanzi |02:11 PM Dec 16, 2011|
<Kandu> jyfl987: 又說以前是 WEB 用 tangle 轉 pascal, 又說 Web2C 轉 c 編譯, tex 究竟是說一個程式，還是幾個工具的集合?
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 一个小东西和一大坨宏吧
 * jyfl987 原来 factor就是在 lisp-like的runtime上跑forth like syntax的东西
<jyfl987> Kandu: 恩 确实有不少谈 web2c的 不过当时我看的时候英语太烂 没怎么看仔细 我是刚才看lisp文章 有人提到 高 老头如果用lisp实现tex虽然代码少了 但是可能速度就不如pascal的快了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实不如用lisp forth来打印
<MeaCulpa> 高老头本来就是自己做个东西用用，哪想那么多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是高老头牛皮吹得很大 听说他前不久开出了 1k 多美元的支票了 所以你再挖个bug 这个月的收入就到了
<sulit> hello 2 u
<hamo> ^k^: 小k你来啦..
<^k^> hamo, 响应。  ㍦ 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有关ati 显卡问题（大神请进） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357571 本人本本的独立显卡是 ati radeon hd 6470m集 成显卡是intel的，ubuntu装独显驱动总失败，而且还是双显同时运行，发热太厉害了 ，请问这里有没有大神可以帮忙，帮我把集显给关了（最好是在bois里设置）（我的本本型号是dell 14vr-248 ...
<adadadad> test
<pocoyo> test ok.
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:25:36 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adadadad> pocoyo: 这里有girl没？
<XwinX> eexp: 出来聊天
<roylez> eexp: 比你多一个叉的来找你了
<XwinX> roylez: 双叉大侠
<roylez> XwinX: 双叉大侠是忍者神龟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，溜达不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统的PATH变量中存的路径有个数限制吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357573 PATH变量中存储的路径的个数是否有限制啊。是否会因为无意的改动导致一些程序无法使用 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2011-12-16 14:57
<XwinX> roylez: roylez 长寿
<adadadad> 黑白屏的vim用不下了，怎么办
<adadadad> 现在看见黑屏白字都烦
<xiaose> 谁能帮我
<xiaose> Dec 16, 2011 3:00:40 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService startInternal INFO: Starting service Catalina
<xiaose> 是什么意思
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<xiaose> 是tomcat日志里的错误
<cfy> jyfl987: 不要太霸气。。。。
<xiaose> 谁能帮帮我
<xiaose> Dec 16, 2011 3:00:40 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService startInternal INFO: Starting service Catalina
<xiaomo> xiaose: 那个不是错误信息吧。你再找找其他提示。ERROR级别的。
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_jImmK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 16 日 星期五 15:19:17
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: good
<CyrusYzGTt> adadadad§ 拜託，， 這個是 oink_jImmK 的，，
<oink_jImmK> 你呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> adadadad§ 不關本尊的事
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是bot吗
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink_jImmK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 16 日 星期五 15:20:27
<CyrusYzGTt> adadadad§ 不是。。 你單獨 !time看看 就知道 是 oink_jImmK 回覆你
<CyrusYzGTt> !time
 * oink_jImmK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 16 日 星期五 15:20:58
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么出来个lubotu2
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: 它又是谁
<CyrusYzGTt> adadadad§ 這我就不知道，，反正不關我事
<adadadad> CyrusYzGTt: 那我封你为本尊的bot吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adadadad§ .. ..
<Kandu> MeaCulpa, jyfl987: 剛把水打翻在電腦上了
<Kandu> 看了高老頭的 tex.web 有 25000 行
<CyrusYzGTt> adadadad§ !time
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  137928906
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ !ddw'
<zhan> Kandu: tex.web 都敢看。。
<adadadad> ！ddw
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  138092375  138092375
<adadadad> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: adadadad 加入游戏 (2/4)  138112625
<microcai> XwinX:  垃圾
<Kandu> zhan: 只是瞥一眼
<oink_jImmK> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  138352921
<loiac> DDW
<microcai> !4w
<loiac> oink_jImmK:
<microcai> ! ddw
<Kandu> MeaCulpa, jyfl987: 原來真是一個「小」東西加上宏
<XwinX> microcai: 乐色
<Beetle> 除了 lshal 外还有啥方法能在不用 root 权限的情况下拿到主板序列号？
 * ScarletWolf 机器人又回来了？
<adadadad> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: adadadad 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  138962156
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  138967125
<CyrusYzGTt> !time
 * oink_jImmK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 16 日 星期五 15:43:19
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<snugglecat> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: snugglecat 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  138985609
<hamo> !ddw
<oink_jImmK> DDW: hamo 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  139017875
<oink_jImmK> DDW: hamo 输入好了  139036781  139036781
<oink_jImmK> DDW: snugglecat 输入好了  139045750  139045750
<oink_jImmK> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  139054609  139054609
<oink_jImmK> DDW: adadadad 输入好了  139059171  139059171
<oink_jImmK> DDW 游戏结果: 0点0时0分0秒, adam8157 在CyrusYzGTt老婆的床上 跟maya愛愛
<adadadad> 。。，。
<adadadad> 。。。
<zhan> 这啥？
<hamo> ....
<adadadad> 谁打的maya
<snugglecat> 干嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓..
<snugglecat> 我打的时间
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04鼠标自动点击 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357574 今天升级了。 之后鼠标只要是移动之后就会自动点击一次。倒是挺有意思。 可是真的影响应用 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2011-12-16 15:38
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 我打動作。。
<adam8157> 宁可错啥一千
<snugglecat> ........
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好口頭禪，， 值得發揚
<snugglecat> adam8157, 你这汪精卫
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额 你怎么骂他
<jyfl987> XwinX: 他虽然是个猴子 你也不能骂他呀 万一告到官府 说你虐待动物怎么办
<snugglecat> .................
<microcai> adam8157: 你又乱踢人了
<hamo> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> > "kk" * 8
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<roylez> adam8157: +1
<adam8157> roylez: 主席. 这两天我好忙啊
<CyrusYzGTt> > "tan(sin(30))" * 8
<adam8157> roylez: 招不到人啊...
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))tan(sin(30))
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，我也忙。你们找我做WFH的part time吧
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: boss给deadline了 一定要招到人...
<CyrusYzGTt> > tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))*tan(sin(30))
<roylez> adam8157: 我啊
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 28.07028491425256
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ deadline 死綫？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 最后期限.
<roylez> adam8157: 我part time也很好啊
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 你吧 roylez 挖走ba
<adam8157> cfy: 挖不走的
<cfy> adam8157: why?
<adam8157> cfy: 庙小
<hamo> adam8157: 啥deadline?
<adam8157> hamo: 招聘的
<hamo> adam8157: 啥时候？招几个？
<adam8157> hamo: 你要干啥
<adam8157> hamo: 你有认识的可以卖给我啊
<hamo> adam8157: 看能不能忽悠个人过来..对半啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 好 就这么办
 * hamo 准备擦除硬盘...
 * hamo 舍不得啊...
<snugglecat> 谁还在用 xp 的
<adadadad> snugglecat: me
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 招正式的？
<snugglecat> ........
<roylez> adam8157: 你们的庙很好啊
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 嗯 招正式的
<cfy> snugglecat: me
<adadadad> snugglecat: xp是个好系统
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 尤其我手下要招两个
<roylez> adam8157: 我wfh，你们得要寄脆脆鲨给我
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你说我的要求合理不？
<hamo> roylez: 相当合理..不过还得加上奥里奥
<roylez> hamo: hmmm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去瞅瞅我的新位子
<adadadad> ...
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: xp+1
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 升职了？？？
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 毛，换位子
<MeaCulpa> win2003才好
<snugglecat> 好像微软要淘汰 xp 了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 恩，eol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们去北京溜达一圈？WFH
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他们那边SPR咖啡的信号很好的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人家有脆脆鲨和奥利奥吃
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 汽水随便喝
<adadadad> snugglecat: xp为啥要被淘汰
<adadadad> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦1
 * adam8157 求推荐求扩散啊! http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<roylez> adam8157: 我都说了，有我在啊
<MeaCulpa> adadadad: 脆脆鲨，奥利奥？可乐？
 * adam8157 求推荐求扩散啊! Red Hat Software招人啊 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
 * adam8157 求推荐求扩散啊! Red Hat Software招人啊 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<adam8157> roylez: 简历发来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 脆脆鲨，奥利奥？可乐？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 都有
<adadadad> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 真的假的，你让你老板确认下可以这么干
<MeaCulpa> adadadad: 要是没有我拧断你脖子
<MeaCulpa> adadadad: sorry...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还有酸奶 咖啡机 果汁 红茶 沙发 台球桌
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要是没有我拧断你脖子
<adam8157> roylez: part肯定不行
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有的有的
<roylez> adam8157: 那说啥哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦，就差个身材姣好的陪练了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这些都要钱么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 全免费...
<MeaCulpa> 哇好诱人啊
<MeaCulpa> 驴火配酸奶
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 上班不按点儿 可以在家办公啊
<snugglecat> 新闻说的
<adam8157> 在家办公还给报销上网费啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 在家办公有人送脆脆鲨，奥利奥，可乐，来么
<adam8157> 上班时间可以去打羽毛球 去打乒乓球 去游泳 去... 公司还给报销场地费啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 有點嚮往，， 不過不會編程。。 不會看代碼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要不这样，我先在office吃一天，按照食量X市价算钱，以后我WFH了补贴给我
<roylez> adam8157: 那直接算我全职，w f shanghai如何？....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩 同上
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似sh要建office了  不过目前不行
<dsdfsdfsdf> hi
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 先来段时间在申请remote啊
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt:...
<^k^> dsdfsdfsdf, 好  ㍨ 
 * MeaCulpa 回家翻翻谭浩强说了点啥
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：nohup后台运行程序假死？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357576 大家好： 我一个半月前用nohup + & 后台运行了几个程序， 前面一个月这几个进程一直正常使用着CPU和内存 最近几天top发现这几个程序根本不使用CPU 服务器的8个CPU都空闲着（下面是相关进程的信息）: PID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S %CPU %MEM TIME+ COMMAN ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你的座位如何？
<roylez> adam8157: G狗跑了
<Ian|zh_CN> MeaCulpa, fire挂了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 门禁调试中，绿区，人多拥挤
<MeaCulpa> Ian|zh_CN: 没挂，我在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的座位就在我现在的位置的垂直下方
<Ian|zh_CN>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  ：|
<MeaCulpa> Ian|zh_CN: 可能某些node挂了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦
<Ian|zh_CN> 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: #dig 下去...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没 shovel, pickaxe太重，扔了
<dsdfsdfsdf> adadadad:...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我怕狗不下去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: wand of digging呢？
<Ian|zh_CN> @@
<Ian|zh_CN> 你们在讨论什么啊……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 22号进Sokoban
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 然后正式stair down
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 确实呢，太穷了。下次去罗森带狗偷东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，放狗，关门，然后去同一个level的全家卖了
<Ian|zh_CN> EVE?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞吧longsword去厕所dip
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是哦，你都band 7了
<dsdfsdfsdf> today is funny
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<dddds> hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: band7 有毛用，装备差
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 边上NPC都band7了好不好...
<dddds> hi
<^k^> dddds, 好  ㍨ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: band 5才能dip拿圣剑。不过你这满口脏话，alignment应该是 chaos的
<dsdfsdfsdf> ddddds, ...
<dddds> hi
<^k^> dddds, 好  ㍨ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: NPC band7带狗随便秒啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比如说融仔，一样的band7，但是带的狗多啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，人家不是一个class...
<dddds> hi
<^k^> dddds: .. ..
<gebjgd> 真羡慕你们啊
<gebjgd> 上班的时候还聊irc
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你不也在么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 病假中
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我上班的时候从来不聊天
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 生病还上irc...
<dddds> hi
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 这叫做精神
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 您哪里上班的...
<dddds> hi
<^k^> dddds, 好  ㍨ 
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: ssi schäfer
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 德语啊...
<dddds> hi
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你不是现在应该在睡觉么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 9点半现在
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 今早吃了两根号称图林根的香肠...不知正宗否，看形状就不对
<dddds> hi
<^k^> dddds, 好  ㍨ 
<zhan> 图灵？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我还没吃过呢
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ... Nuernberg呢？水煮的慕尼黑呢
<dddds> hi
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那里不是香肠圣地么
<^k^> dddds, 好  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> 越说越饿
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 香肠？ 我邪恶了
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你少了一个乐趣
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我在西北德
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 没概念...
<dddds> hi
<snugglecat> :)
<^k^> dddds: .. ..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 靠 原来 xpdf可以支持改背景色的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你才知道？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是中文字体难看了点
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不在乎
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你这倒提醒我了 要是我下的pdf是扫描版就郁闷了
<roylez> jyfl987, adam8157 http://cnbeta.com/articles/165915.htm
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? 北京规定微博须用真实身份信息注册_Web2.0 - Microblogging 微博_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :(
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 还真是扫描的 郁闷来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们去实名吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 地方性规定有啥好怕的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 实名,找死
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这只针对注册在北京的公司，只有sina一家
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 腾讯在深圳的
<MeaCulpa> 所以这是腾讯搞得一次市场操作
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 如何改 X 让他颜色反转？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知...
<dddds> hi
<roylez> jyfl987: 你的xpdf黑了？
<^k^> dddds, 好  ㍨ 
<jyfl987> roylez: 恩 但是许多pdf都是扫描的
<adadadad> pdf
<MeaCulpa> 我一般okular...
<roylez> jyfl987: xpdf我不喜欢，总是觉得它锯齿厉害
<jyfl987> roylez: 我想把pdf白色的背景变为 黑色的 然后文字改成绿色的 这样我看pdf 人家以为我在命令行下
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... pdf2txt么你不会...哦，扫描版
<jyfl987> roylez: 你只要能满足我那个需求 随便用什么 如果有vi-like keybinding 更好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 扫描版太多了 nnd
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: BS, 那是图片级别的
<roylez> jyfl987: 怎么有你这么重口的
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有工具把图片提取出来？ 我写脚本反转图片 再打包回去 总可以吧
<roylez> jyfl987: apvlv是vi binding的
<jyfl987> roylez: apvlv是 ps viewer吧
<zhan> mupdf 也是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，我在windows vim里看twitter,我们这里人都以为我在码字...我擦每天码啊码
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...不知道了
<jyfl987> 你们提供的这些都搞不定扫描版
<zhan> 没见过能搞定扫描版的
<jyfl987> 关键时刻坑我阿
<MeaCulpa> 扫描版，就是图片了~~
<adadadad> hi
<adadadad> ...
<^k^> adadadad, 好  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> 1http://shanghaiist.com/2011/12/16/singaporean_overstayer_in_beijing_t.php
<adadadad> ...
<^k^> MeaCulpa 非linux网址? Singaporean overstayer in Beijing tampers with passport to get repatriated: Shanghaiist
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我手上的两个项目都烂了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不想接新的
<adadadad> ...
<jiero> roylez: 主席好。晚餐结束了。
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠觅食结束了？
<jiero> roylez:  听说过。 Carcassonne 这个游戏吗。。。
<jiero> roylez: 不懂。
<dsdfsdfsdf> MeaCulpa, vim怎么看twi?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你知道吗？ Carcassonne
<jiero> roylez: 我忍受不了写一通 tweet的家伙了。。。
<dsdfsdfsdf> jiero, 你没tweet?
<jiero> dsdfsdfsdf: 什么意思？
<roylez> jiero: 不知道
<dsdfsdfsdf> jiero, 你没tweet过？
<jiero> roylez: 从美国买个Palm Pre Plus 16GB要 $47
<roylez> adam8157: https://github.com/mozilla/browserid/wiki/How-to-Use-BrowserID-on-Your-Site
<dsdfsdfsdf> 真便宜
<jiero> dsdfsdfsdf: 讨厌无意义的tweet
<snugglecat> hostname 是一个命令么
<snugglecat> arch 怎么不带这个命令
<dsdfsdfsdf> jiero, 不关注不就行了
<stlifey> 有的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 写在/etc/hostname
<gebjgd> tweet是什么东西?
<stlifey> /usr/bin/hostname is owned by inetutils 1.8-6
<MeaCulpa> dsdfsdfsdf: google twitvim
<dsdfsdfsdf> MeaCulpa, ...话说xchat里也可看twitter...
<gebjgd> hohot挺好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: adam8157 roylez zhan 我说难道你们没有一个人知道如何反转X颜色的么
<dsdfsdfsdf> 快被strcat搞崩溃了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我的 lampp 提示这个命令找不到， 不过工作正常
<snugglecat> 又来一个猫
<dsdfsdfsdf> 每次一运行，就crash
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 用 strncat 啊
<MeaCulpa> dsdfsdfsdf: xchat烂而大
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 那个是非安全函数
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我只知道ascii color...
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 哦
<snugglecat> 用 xchat 写 bot????
<zhan> jyfl987: 还真不知道，那啥 compiz 有快捷键的。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 抱歉，您太高端了
<roylez> jyfl987: 或者说，您太重口了...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ??啥？法国某地？接近西班牙？
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 我在想如何把三个指针的连接成一个指针，
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 用strcat,strcpy都crash
<flh> m我要远程关掉freebsd显示器lcd电源，root可ssh进去。如何？
<snugglecat> strncat
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 要复制还是连
 * MeaCulpa 看到那些养宠物狗的常常在想，如果把人类对狗做的事情对人来做，会如何，选择性育种，改变本性，杀了正常的兄弟养大变异的...
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 访问是随机的么， 还是顺序的
<gebjgd> flh: xset
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 顺序的
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 访问是顺序的， 然后不想使用复制， 用链表吧
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 单项双向也可以
<flh> gebjgd: 谢谢高手啊
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 主要是让一个指针里有三个指针连起来的内容
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 要不你末尾弄个指针，指向下一个内存块也行
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 想法不错
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 我试试
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 然后用一个结构或者类封装他
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 我试下，等
<snugglecat> struct xxx { char buf [yyy]; xxx* nextBuf; }
<snugglecat> 你就折腾落
<flh> freebsd下有没有类似vbetool的工具？
<zf> archlive有人用过吗?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/12/16/internet_justice_league.html
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? “因特网正义联盟”[6+1p]
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/12/16/http_error_cat.html
<^k^> roylez 非linux网址? 让萌猫来生动演绎HTTP错误代码[16p]
<flh> gebjgd: 不行
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<wwu> ?
<snugglecat> 接儿子去
<snugglecat> knownbad, 接儿子啦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有儿子接么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你没吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 木有。。
<dddds> hubbard.fr:...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我有 bot接 ，， 等待 大小眼的，，迴歸
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • gtk-recordMyDesktop 录的视频 编辑时 怎么是花屏。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357580 看图 统计信息: 发表于 由 imac pro — 2011-12-16 17:21
<snugglecat> ....
<dddds> snugglecat:...
<snugglecat> dddds, 怎么， 你也要接孩子？？？
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<dddds> dsdfsdfsdf:...
<snugglecat> 又一个只有 ... 的机器人
<dddds> snugglecat:...
<snugglecat> dsdfsdfsdf, 关了你的机器人
<psychologe> 好热闹！
<jiero> 喜欢de
<dsdfsdfsdf> snugglecat, 它没开，
<jiero> gebjgd:  我继续买。买 palm pre plus 16GB。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: tumblr不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: stumbleupon其实也不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Tumblr我fo了太多贴黄土的，单位不敢开
<sdfsdf> ...
<dddds> sdfsdf!~sd:...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我玩 Liquidwar6竟然被AI灭了。。。
<jiero> XBMC 竟然导致系统崩溃。。。真不简单。
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<dddds> dsdfsdfsdf!:...
<sdf> ...
<dddds> sdf!:...
<jiero> roylez: 帮忙解决现在的混乱状态。。。
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<dddds> dsdfsdfsdf:...
<^k^> dsdfsdfsdf: .. ..
<MeaCulpa> googlemusic linux下面FFok么
<MeaCulpa> 我上传点mp3
<MeaCulpa> 用gmail空间不...
<dddds> MeaCulpa:...
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10左边的标题栏和桌面上面的工具栏没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357593 ubuntu11.10版用ccsm开启特效，仅用了一些插件之后，重启左边的标题栏和桌面的工具栏都没有了，尝试了很多办法都不行，请求哪位大神能够帮忙！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenming — 2011-12-16 17:37
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<CyrusYzGTt> ... - -
<dddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<^k^> dddds: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> dddds§ 你的智能達到多少級了
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<dddds> dsdfsdfsdf:...
<CyrusYzGTt> dsdfsdfsdf§ ???
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, just for fun
<CyrusYzGTt> 額
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 等待大小眼的回归
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 等待OT_iux的再次回来
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<dddds> dsdfsdfsdf:...
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, 我要去吃饭了
<dsdfsdfsdf> 。。。
<dsdfsdfsdf> ...
<dddds> dsdfsdfsdf:...
<dsdfsdfsdf> CyrusYzGTt, bye
 * mayli_ 眼疼
<layerbase> 有Gae的国内用户么？？？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 弱弱问一下，gnome-shell有没有往屏幕的某一个角落“一戳”就显示桌面或显示打开的程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357610 RT，弱弱问一下，gnome-shell有没有往屏幕的某一个角落“一戳”就显示桌面或显示打开的程序？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2011-12-16 17:49
<mayli_> layerbase: ...
<layerbase> mayli 如何？
<layerbase> mayli 你在用？
<soiamso> layerbase: 你有墙吗？
<layerbase> soiamso: 被gfw了 几个星期了 都没法上gae
<soiamso> layerbase: 其实那个不够 edge
<soiamso> layerbase:  不是一直被墙的吗？你是哪里的更新这么慢
<layerbase> soiamso: 什么？山个月用的还好好的。现在有新版本了？
<soiamso> layerbase: gfw 升级
<layerbase> soiamso: 那我们就不玩了？
<psychologe> 用IPV6＋goagent
<soiamso> layerbase: 为什么要搞gae ?
<layerbase> soiamso: 免费速度又好啊
<soiamso> layerbase: d就是要封这种不要钱的。
<layerbase> psychologe: 我用的gae 客户端就标题：proxy。是你说的goagent么？
<soiamso> layerbase: 买个vps 来玩
<layerbase> soiamso: 难道天朝是卖vpn的？
<layerbase> vps要3k吧
<soiamso> layerbase: 0.3K 吧。。。。。
<soiamso> layerbase:   什么年代的价格？
<layerbase> soiamso: 你说的是vps呢
<soiamso> layerbase: 对啊，一年
<layerbase> soiamso: 你是说vpn吧
<soiamso> layerbase: vps 还是代购价
<layerbase> soiamso: http://www.cndns.com/cn/vps/
<^k^> layerbase 非linux网址? VPS主机,新一代绿色环保VPS服务器主机提供商 - 【美橙互联VPS主机】
<soiamso> layerbase: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=burstnet&suggest_query=burstnet&sb_id=8&suggest=0_3&source=suggest&wq=burst
<^k^> soiamso 非linux网址? burstnet_淘宝搜索
<soiamso> layerbase: 主站都这么慢 cndns
<layerbase> soiamso: 我这里访问挺好
<soiamso> layerbase: 国内就是仗着D， 搞得这么贵。竞争少
<layerbase> soiamso: burst限流量么？
<soiamso> layerbase: 你有多少流量？
<soiamso> layerbase: 两个人用还可以
<layerbase> 这么便宜 考虑把虚拟主机戒了，上vps
<soiamso> layerbase: http://burst.net/linvps.shtml
<^k^> soiamso 非linux网址? Budget VPS Hosting at BurstNET® (vps - virtual private server)
<soiamso> layerbase: 国内的vps 重点是有掉线的可能，D要检查
<flh> gebjgd: 走了？
<layerbase> soiamso: vpspagpackage#1 512M ram linux跑起来都占满了不？
<flh> gebjgd: xset是linux下的，不行
<soiamso> layerbase: 不会阿，你不开图形界面就知道了
<flh> bsd纠结
<layerbase> 那要是apache + mysql 会如何？
<layerbase> soiamso: 那要是apache + mysql 会如何？
<soiamso> layerbase: 自己算，ps top
<soiamso> flh: bsd 跑图形比较高难度
<layerbase> soiamso: 我跑在win下面的 apache应该很小 mysql是看连接数的对不？
<flh> soiamso: 我不要图形的
<soiamso> flh: 你xset来干什么？
<flh> soiamso: 有人说能关lcd
<flh> soiamso: 那个是linux下的，内核不支持，关不掉显示屏，
<soiamso> flh: 你换成 linux 不就成了？
<flh> soiamso: 服务器，安装上了就用吧，难对付
<gebjgd> flh: 自己装
<flh> soiamso: 我请远地人给我关一下，人工好
<gebjgd> flh: 对bsd不熟悉
<soiamso> flh: LCD 是什么？
<flh> soiamso: 你说的xset 这个是有的，也能安装，但说内核不支持
<flh> soiamso: 关笔记本电脑的显示器，因为没人看它
<flh> soiamso: 关笔记本电脑的显示LCD
<mayli> mayli_: hi
<soiamso> flh: linux通常做法，找到相关的虚拟文件写入值
<flh> soiamso: bsd可能是算unix了，有点不一样
<soiamso> flh: 应该一样吧
<flh> soiamso: 我一直用debian，开始不太习惯
<soiamso> flh: 这些东西不是linux的发明，应该是共用的吧 POSIX
<flh> soiamso: 软件编译安装有什么好处？慢死了。
<soiamso> flh: 好处就是不会锁定在一个发行版上
<flh> soiamso: 谢谢指点
<flh> soiamso: 网络上更新了，是否得重新编译一次才跟得上新？
<soiamso> flh: 所以linux这类很快就迁移到64平台上
<soiamso> flh: 不是越新越好。
<flh> soiamso: 是的，我觉得用linux的人，硬盘一般比较旧的
<flh> soiamso: 我的一台机就不支持64位系统
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=357613
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何回退版本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357613 比如，要某个软件的高版本，于是加了某个源，然后 aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade ，升级那个软件成功。 现想回退到发行版的官方版本，于是删了那个源，再 aptitude update，再然后如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-12-16 18:35
<soiamso> flh: 很少人用 32位版本的了吧
<flh> soiamso: 我是，虽然cpu支持
<snugglecat> 看网上有个研究， 说 人类 在从一个区域走到另一个区域后， 会容易忘记之前要做的。例如经过一个门后
<soiamso> flh: 会编译的人编译会方便很多，如果搞开发的话。
<snugglecat> 我的问题来了， 谁试过 要从一个 workspace 换到另一个 workspace 执行一个任务， 转到那个 workspace 后会忘记要做什么的么
<snugglecat> 看网上有个研究， 说 人类 在从一个区域走到另一个区域后， 会容易忘记之前要做的。例如经过一个门后
<snugglecat> 我的问题来了， 谁试过 要从一个 workspace 换到另一个 workspace 执行一个任务， 转到那个 workspace 后会忘记要做什么的么
<snugglecat> 我今天试过几次了。
<soiamso> snugglecat: 休息去
<snugglecat> soiamso, 哦， 我想知道是不是其他人也遇到过这个情况
<snugglecat> 我遇到的， 都是换 workspace 后，就忘了我为什么要干什么了， 干嘛转到那个 workspace
<snugglecat> 我遇到的， 都是换 workspace 后，就忘了我要干什么了， 干嘛转到那个 workspace
<tenzu> roylez: .
<snugglecat> 我用的 是 e17, 转换 workspace， 会有个动画效果， 一晃过去，脑袋就空了
<gebjgd> flh: 没win的人当然就用linux了
<gebjgd> flh: 未必是新或者旧的机器
<flh> gebjgd: bsd这狗日的，跟msdos接近
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/8078.html
<^k^> gebjgd 非linux网址? 史上最牛逼的官员答央视记者问 笑死不偿命! -6park.com
<flh> ^k^: 也发问了，哈哈
<^k^> flh, 他们不是现在，但我会请稍后。  ㍪ 
<freeflyi1g> roylez: http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-G73JH-RBBX05-Refurbished-Notebook-PC/dp/B00405WVVW/ref=sr_1_3?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1324032382&sr=1-3
<^k^> freeflyi1g 非linux网址? Amazon.com: ASUS G73JH-RBBX05 Refurbished Notebook PC - Black: Computers & Accessories
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<slacker_HD> ^k^
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=357449&p=2585976#p2585976
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - apt 性能非常低
<roylez_> tenzu: 没有迅雷的bt真快
<gebjgd> roylez_: 瞎说
<gebjgd> roylez_: 骗子
<roylez_> gebjgd: 德国鬼子你知道啥
<roylez_> gebjgd: cave story plus linux，只有17个peer，下载600k，顶了我的宽带上限。17个peer都linux用户
<gebjgd> roylez_: 和你的源有关系
<gebjgd> roylez_: 看你下载什么了
<roylez_> gebjgd: bt，毛的源
<gebjgd> roylez_: bt是哪里的源?
<gebjgd> roylez_: 国内的还是国外的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 欧洲的还是美国的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下课了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: schneee
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 今天“没”课
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 病假中真好
<alvin_rxg> 病中看雪？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里没有雪
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚才玩了一下, 不错
<roylez_> tenzu: 拿手柄玩，设连发
<tenzu> roylez_: 没手柄, 键盘也不错
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请求帮助，UBUNTU是否和BCM5708C网卡兼容？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357616 我刚买的一个服务器，IBM主板，X3550，网卡是BCM5708C，安装最新的服务器版本时，老是检测不到网络配置，网卡在2003下是正常的，我在我的笔记本下安装ubuntu服务器版本是正常检测到网络的，请问是不是UBUNTU不兼容这 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你没课怎么这么晚才上网
<alvin_rxg> 不可以咩？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 睡懒觉?
<alvin_rxg> 猜对了
<alvin_rxg> 闹钟是 6点40分，叫醒了继续睡。 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那么早干嘛去
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 11.1 怎么资源占用比XP还大啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357619 用我的IBM X41装的ubuntu11.1.进系统后什么程序都不开直接就占50%的CPU和50%的内存。随便开个程序就100%了。为什么占这么多资源呢，还是我什么地方没有设置好？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 静水沉月 — 2011-12-16 19:57
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不干吗啊，就是起床么……
<endle_li> 请问GTALK群怎么加啊
<pocoyo> endle_li: 分哪个群的貌似。
<endle_li> 无所谓
<endle_li> 水群也行
<endle_li> 就是想聊聊天
<gebjgd> endle_li: 速度太慢
<gebjgd> endle_li: 你可以忘记了
<endle_li> 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感冒真难受啊.你要是想不上课.我就把我的感冒病毒寄给你
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 我已经好几年没感冒了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊.天天睡10个多小时的.怎么会感冒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好安逸的生活啊.羡慕
<alvin_rxg> x_X
 * gebjgd 苦逼的男人啊.
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 问:Y450蓝牙和无线网卡在Win7关闭后如何在Ubuntu10.04中启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357620 昨天删掉Win7换装了Ubuntu,但是今天使用蓝牙的时候发现,Ubuntu提示"计算机中不存在蓝牙适配器",原来是昨天换装之前就用快捷键FN+F5关闭了蓝牙和无线网卡.请问现在我该怎样启动蓝牙和无线网卡的适配器.  ...
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 6 飞信装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357621 好像都得编译装吧，但是依赖的那些东西似乎名称与库中的不一样，怎么也装不上。 想问下已经装上飞信的哥们都是怎么搞定的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dajixp — 2011-12-16 20:54
<pocoyo> 这里的黎明静悄悄。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你要黎明了?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 明天考六级 紧张
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不过会有什么后果?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没什么。习惯了。
<alpha080> 谁会gimp的？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那不就得了
<alpha080> pocoyo: 没事的，考多了就习惯了
<tenzu> alpha080: 八哥或者delectate
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 不會，但是，我貌似下載了幾個 筆刷。。
<pocoyo> 还是过了好点。这里卖答案的净TM骗子。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 从来不买答案
<alpha080> 我现在考大概能考10分吧
<alpha080> 第一次60-，后来40+，30+，20+...
<tenzu> 考试神马的最讨厌了
<pocoyo> alpha080: 随便写写也不至
<pocoyo> 向 tenzu 学习。
<alpha080> 偶运气一直很茶
<alpha080> 睡觉~
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 今天開會了，。，，但是，， 閒聊狀態。。ing
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 恭喜你终于有工作了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 什麼工作？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是开会了么
<whsailing> 大学最后一堂课上完了，以后日子里没有课了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 開什麼會？？
<microcai> whsailing: 悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<gebjgd> whsailing: 出国留学.继续有课可上
<whsailing> no money no talk，保研都不要了，还出国留学呢……下来考试、课程设计，然后就……
<soiamso> http://terminatorx.org/
<^k^> soiamso 非linux网址? terminatorX: main
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 這個難道不是linux網站的
<jiejie> 请教下，zlib缺失，可我明显安装了。。
<jiejie> *********************************************************************
<jiejie> xine-lib is configured to use internal ffmpeg.
<jiejie> This copy of ffmpeg is old. You are strongly advised to install a
<jiejie> newer version (including development files) and to reconfigure
<jiejie> xine-lib to use it.
<jiejie> *********************************************************************
<jiejie> checking for int_fast8_t... yes
<^k^> jiejie:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<whsailing> is old 版本旧了？？
<jiejie> [parallels@localhost xine-lib-1.1.20]$ yum info xine-lib
<jiejie> Installed Packages
<jiejie> Name        : xine-lib
<jiejie> Arch        : x86_64
<jiejie> Version     : 1.1.20
<jiejie> Release     : 1.fc15
<CyrusYzGTt> jiejie§ xine-lib-1.1.20-1.fc16.x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> jiejie§ 一樣，，
<gebjgd> whsailing: 保研还在体制内
<gebjgd> whsailing: 出国有可能改变人生
<gebjgd> whsailing: 差远了
<whsailing> gebjgd：算了，没那么大野心，找个自己喜欢的工作就行了……
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求知道！nvdia双显卡怎么装N卡显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357625 一装就启动不了了！ 求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 水草木鱼 — 2011-12-16 21:29
<whsailing> 冲凉去也……
<MeaCulpa1> å¹²
<MeaCulpa1> 这两天家里网太慢了
<MeaCulpa1> ADSL是不是正式杯具了，要全民光纤了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa1: 换光速网络
<whsailing> MeaCulpal：有得网上就不错了
<MeaCulpa1> tenzu: ...以前adsl一直比fttb之类有更好的ping
<MeaCulpa1> tenzu: 和公网ip
<tenzu> MeaCulpa1: 时代在进步...
<MeaCulpa1> tenzu: 现在ping国外大家一样shit了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa1: 挂ssh也不行?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】 Ubuntu 11.10 x64 上网异常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357632 联想Y450笔记本，之前用的是ubuntu10.04，一切正常。 但是前几天换上了 Ubuntu 11.10 64位版，出现了上网问题，问题描述如下： 局域网 ping网关不通，ping没有结果显示，既不显示收到数据包，也不显示错误，只有光标无限闪。C ...
<jyf-arm> Kandu: -]
<Kandu> jyf-arm: XD
 * Kandu Zzz. good n8
 * LOL_ 为毛上了一次qq感觉产生了罪恶感,感觉很不爽
<Atrix> 为什么呢
 * LOL_ 不知道
 * LOL_ 可能很长时间不上,不习惯了吧,曾几何时,俺也曾为了某个女的迷恋过qq,但现在不知为什么这么厌恶它
<gebjgd> 上qq有毛罪恶感
<gebjgd> 一个im而已
<microcai> gebjgd: 不止是 im
<microcai> gebjgd: 还是一个泡妞的利器
<gebjgd> microcai: msn icq skype yahoo gtalk都是泡妞利器
<microcai> gebjgd: 。。。 。。。
<microcai> gebjgd:  gtalk ... ...
<gebjgd> knownbad: american horror story又有更新了
<knownbad> 尿湿没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小儿科的
<knownbad> 那个我没看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 应该看看.不错的片子
<knownbad> 刚来时喜欢看 twilight zone。  非常经典。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是什么片子?
<knownbad> 黑白片
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twilight_Zone
<knownbad> 没中文的。好似只有日本人有兴趣。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恐怖片?
<knownbad> 恐怖科幻都有但很旧。
<knownbad> 得用那种看旧片的眼光看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 额....
<knownbad> paypal 客户服务也在印度了？
<knownbad> 今天又降温到1c。  骑着摩托车膝盖都冻僵了。
<knownbad> 喔，是5c。  1c是昨晚。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近找不到更好的美剧了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也就是这个还能看看
<knownbad> ncis 不错。
<knownbad> burn notice 也好。
<knownbad> 你不能看 hulu 吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: no
<knownbad> get a us based vpn.
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 听说你用 analog satlite ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下雪了?
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 冬天了?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 睡醒了?
<knownbad> 滑雪季节了。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 是啊，下雪了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这里还很热，只是风大
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: kabel
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　不是　satlite?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: analog 也用dvb-t
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: analog 怎么用 dvbt
<Jagdwurst> ...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: hybrid
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 据说 analog satlite 明年三月全德统一下线
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 到处都张贴通知了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩,那就直接上dvb-s
<Jagdwurst> 你不是说收不到信号吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dvb-t收不到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 只有7个
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dvb-s全球都能
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我以为你的房子装不上天线...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:非洲兄弟不一定有 dvbt
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: dvbs
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 能装.要和房主说
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 南极北极也不会有 dvbs
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 非洲兄弟也有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对准卫星就行了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 南北极你不用操心. 北欧那些发达国家会替咱们弄的
<Jagdwurst> 咱们……莫非你想去当北极熊?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 反正我家里有网络,不用看电视
<snugglecat> knownbad, 终于弄好 e17 了。
<snugglecat> e17 还是挺麻烦的
<knownbad> http://jalopnik.com/5868763/watch-luckiest-driver-in-world-miss-scary-head+on-collision-with-truck
<^k^> knownbad 非linux网址? Watch luckiest driver in world miss scary head-on collision with truck
<knownbad> 命不该绝
<knownbad> 干嘛花这时间，把时间留着给儿子去。
<knownbad> 我现在要么上 lxde 要不上 gnome.
<snugglecat> 看不懂
<snugglecat> knownbad, 陪他一晚上了啊
<knownbad> 要不最简单要不最方便。
<snugglecat> 他玩烧炸弹
<snugglecat> e17 是挺方便的， 就是配置麻烦
<knownbad> 那去别人家玩。
<knownbad> 炸了别人家去。
<snugglecat> 我喜欢每个workspace 有不同的快捷方式
<knownbad> 其他不是也有吗？
<snugglecat> 我在 kde 也设了这个， 而且每个 workspace 都有不同的部件
<snugglecat> 有啊， 就是麻烦
<knownbad> 或自个 map 去。
<snugglecat> kde 也有， kde 更厉害。 每个 workspace 都放不同的 文件浏览部件
<knownbad> lxde 下 ctrl+alt+left or right arrow。
<snugglecat> 设好就好用了
<knownbad> 你肯定是处女座的。
<snugglecat> 不是撤换， 是要设 每个 workspace 为一个独立的环境
<snugglecat> 娱乐的一个环境， 编程一个环境， 上网一个环境
<snugglecat> 我是天蝎的
<snugglecat> 处女天蝎好么
<knownbad> 你找个天蝎的处女？
<snugglecat> 处的天蝎座
<snugglecat> 儿子怎么来的呢
<knownbad> 小心性爱后被吃了。
<snugglecat> 那是蜘蛛
<knownbad> 街上拐来的？
<knownbad> 他知道没？
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 你说处女， 我得兜回去啊
<snugglecat> 真难兜
<knownbad> 你又没几个大银幕干嘛搞这么多个 workspace？
<snugglecat> 4个。 不大也可以啊。 我又不是要同时看
<snugglecat> 音乐放就能听。 难不成一边编程一边上网看 A 片
<snugglecat> 我的目的是 一是把窗口分类， 二是同一时间不用那么多窗口
<snugglecat> 我是窗口控呢
<knownbad> 可以啊，我在公司都是听的时候多些。  听到了有兴趣是才开来看。
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 在公司听啊。 其他人也可以共享啰
<knownbad> A 片也是。  高潮是才开来。
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 跟她一起高潮。
<Jagdwurst> 我也是 10 个 workspace...
<knownbad> 第二个 workspace 很少用到。
<Jagdwurst> 每个 workspace 一个窗口，最多两个。于是所有的都用到了...
<knownbad> 除非得 full screen 做比较。  我只有个 12.1" 的银幕。
<Jagdwurst> 就是因为小屏幕，所有窗口都全屏，才会占整个 workspace
<snugglecat> 我最主要的是想窗口分类
<snugglecat> 我开了窗口基本就不关的
<Jagdwurst> 也兼分类，把所有临时的窗口都自动归到第８个workspace了。像　firefox 下载列表，skype　語言时候的窗口，这些
<snugglecat> 上网的全在第4个， 乱七八糟的在第一个
<Jagdwurst> 上网就开一个浏览器窗口，全用 tab
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屏幕大不需要那么多workspace
<Jagdwurst> 偶尔两个
<knownbad> 是啊，所以说。
<gebjgd> 屏幕小才需要
<snugglecat> 而且一些常用窗口都设置强制 workspace 。
<knownbad> 就说了贱猫有大银幕吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 据说有
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你的屏幕多大的?
<knownbad> 咦，我跟你是到过来的。
<snugglecat> 普屏
<snugglecat> 我是 workspace 多啊
<knownbad> 公司现在用 24" 的多。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你屏幕大， 而且窗口少
<knownbad> 没，自个带了个12.1”的笔记本加上公司的17“而已。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 只看 av 么
<knownbad> 只公司其他人用 24“x2 或 3.
<snugglecat> 笔记本上 irc, 17 的看 av???
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么你的才17?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对你不公平啊
<knownbad> 说是作为榜样。 因为有些人还在用着跟我一样的17”。。。
<snugglecat> mpd 需要设 user 么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 辞职
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都用24很久了
<snugglecat> 我是 用户启动的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 是啊，所以我习惯切换。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> mpd 需要设 user 么
<snugglecat> 我是 用户启动的
<knownbad> 笔记本方便去厕所手淫。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 12.1太大
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是10爽
<knownbad> 我 mpd 跑用户帐号。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> mpd???
<snugglecat> 例子的 user 是 mpd， 我是用户执行的， 是不是要 注释掉
<knownbad> 后来帮老妈子弄 tablet 时发觉 tablet 更方便。
<knownbad> 触屏。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不方便打字
<snugglecat> user mpd
<knownbad> 我摸，再摸。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用龟头点?
<knownbad> 看A片还打字？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 裸聊啊
<snugglecat> 怎么看 端口被占用啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 互动的
<gebjgd> netstat
<snugglecat> 裸聊用声音把
<knownbad> 没只看看影音。
<snugglecat> 哦谢了
<knownbad> netstat --all --numeric --programs --inet
<snugglecat> listen: bind to '0.0.0.0:6600' failed: Address already in use (continuing anyway, because binding to '[::]:6600' succeeded)
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思
<knownbad> bind to '0.0.0.0:6600' 是违法的。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 禁ipv6
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 公安会去找你。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 原来我开着 ipv6,  mysql 都打不开。 localhast 直接定到 ipv6 了
<knownbad> 指定 bind_to_address 127.0.0.1
<snugglecat> o
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 连 sun 自己的 client 都不听 127.0.0.1
<snugglecat> ipv6 本来就禁的啊
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 填了 127.0.0.1 还是连 ipv6..
<snugglecat> #bind_to_address		"~/.mpd/socket"
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 我的是 moon 不是 sun 。。。
<snugglecat> Failed to listen on ~/.mpd/socket (line 85): Failed to look up host "~/.mpd/socket": Name or service not known
<snugglecat> 原来好像没那么麻烦啊
<snugglecat> 好了
<snugglecat> 设了 127.0.0.1 了
<gebjgd> saturn这周没有什么好的特价啊
<knownbad> mars 有。
<knownbad> 这个强。  https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uZaah6PrNDw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 这是什么东西?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: http://weehaa.de/
<^k^> gebjgd 非linux网址? weehaa.de - Das Paradies für Schnäppchenjäger
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: toshiba的笔记本
<alvin_rxg1> 这是首页
<alvin_rxg1> lol  1799€
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 太贵了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 这是什么本子啊.这么贵
<alvin_rxg1> i7, 8GB, 256GB ssd, umts, 12hr
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 很一般.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 估计是因为待机时间长 配置高.还轻薄
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 但是这价格太难以令人接受.还不如买个amd的apu上网本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还有有意思的网站么?
<alvin_rxg1> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 北京密云将造“不说汉语”的英语城
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 真的假的?
<alvin_rxg1> 官方没有否认
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 太傻逼了
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 新殖民地啊.装逼之地
<alvin_rxg1> x_X
<snugglecat> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/503f331bgw1do4na3x81rg.gif
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/79a00895jw1do4fuhy2s4g.gif zhege haowan
<knownbad> 昨晚看了。
<snugglecat> 这个好玩
<ofan> 金陵十三钗
<piggybox> 老谋子的片子从来不看
<Jagdwurst> 是不是传说拍那啥三枪的㸒?
<Jagdwurst> 发现了两块巧克力，赶紧烧杯 espresso
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 好健康的饮食
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为晩睡做准备
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 死的快了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我在㕥有涯随無涯..
<Jagdwurst> 白天没工夫看书，只能晩上看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 很健康的生活方式 30岁你就有效果了
<alvin_rxg1> Joham
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好像你活过一样……
<alvin_rxg1> 一半白，一半黑。 xD http://uploadpie.com/4E7Lf
<^k^> alvin_rxg1 非linux网址?
<alvin_rxg1> ^k^: http://www.lgdb.org/
<^k^> alvin_rxg1 非linux网址? ["503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable . IN gettitle"]
<Jagdwurs1>  gebjgd: 我看书看的肯定没当年梁启超、陈寅恪他们猛。他们都好好活下来了，我咋不能
<alvin_rxg1> fdp 要解散了吗？
<ofan> 老某不是重点
<gebjgd> 梁启超 陈寅恪就是因为看书太多.熬夜太多.所以决定一死了之的
<gebjgd> 身体极大的受到了损伤.他们还没活到那个岁数就死翘翘了
<alvin_rxg1> Jordan 是哪个约旦国家？
<knownbad> 就是约旦
<alvin_rxg1> 不是 乔丹 吗？
<snugglecat> 该死， 外边我家母猫的儿子去泡妞， 我母猫也去凑热闹
<snugglecat> 去找一大圈才把她找回来
<snugglecat> 走上9楼， 走下9楼
<snugglecat> 累死了
<snugglecat> 整楼梯口都是那小猫的哀嚎
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 回来还要给她鱼吃
<snugglecat> knownbad, 养个猫吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好玩
<knownbad> 不，要就养狗。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你住的那里是独栋独院的吗
<knownbad> 还可以陪我跑步。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 养狗， 不用找啊， 多没意思
<knownbad> 不是，是火星监狱。
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 不能为偷懒找借口...
<snugglecat> 我基本不锻炼， 为了找猫， 啥都补回来了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你住的地方有条件养猫的么
<snugglecat> 公寓貌似有些不能养宠物的吧
<knownbad> 其实不知道，得问房东。
<Jagdwurs1> snugglecat:　你睡觉的时候，那小猫会鉆你棉被里吗?
<snugglecat> Jagdwurs1, 跑的公猫会， 母猫的儿子也会。 母猫不会， 不过会在被面睡
<snugglecat> knownbad, 独栋独院的， 养猫可以留个小门。 我这养猫，留不了门啊
<snugglecat> 不过母猫不会走出楼外。 不过不知道为什么会跑到另一个楼梯间。
<knownbad> 那里独栋独院？  我搭帐篷去。
<snugglecat> 我就怕这个， 走到另一个楼梯间， 她就回不来了。 如果她都在我这边楼梯间的， 我倒不担心， 最多留个门给它
<alvin_rxg> Piraten 只有 4% 了…
<snugglecat> 有天凌晨她走到另一个楼梯间，在楼梯口叫， 隔着门和我对望， 守着楼上的老爷爷晨运， 才能开门
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你前妻还是母猫？  还是同一个？
<alvin_rxg> 同一个
<snugglecat> 我猜想她是上了顶楼天台， 然后从另一边楼梯间的门口， 然后去到那边的。 但不知道为什么她不会沿路回来
<snugglecat> 后妻， 行么
<knownbad> 可以，何时生小猫？
<snugglecat> 节育了
<snugglecat> ............
<snugglecat> 我现在才醒起你啥意思
<knownbad> 你你你。。。。。。结扎了？
<snugglecat> 猫
<knownbad> 沙文主义，干嘛你不去结扎？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurs1: 你那边应该也要下雨了
<knownbad> 把责任都怪在猫身上。
<knownbad> 今天的 cheese cake 真好吃。
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg:　一直都下雨，但反而热起来了。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 风巨大，连续一个多星期了。大的走路都有阻碍。还没法撑雨伞
<alvin_rxg> 那是 Joham
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 晕，刚看到这么一本书: http://goo.gl/X8Ygq
<^k^> Jagdwurs1 非linux网址? Klartraum – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher
<alvin_rxg> =.= 应该是拼错了。
<alvin_rxg> klartraum 以前在 #archlinux.de 看人讨论过
<alvin_rxg> lol  zdf 在以 weihnachten 那歌的调子在唱 fdp..
<Jagdwurs1> 用咖啡泡 waffel....
<alvin_rxg> 哦，泡的东西，说到今天傍晚去 kaufland， 本来想买那秤分量的茶，结果……那秤啥都没，就有 30g了……把茶放上去，48g。打个账单看看，它真算48g... =.=
<alvin_rxg> 没买
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurs1> 它不是有减掉袋子重子的功能吗?
<alvin_rxg> 有写啊， 4g 袋子， 44g茶，总重 48g
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在打开国内网站好慢
<alvin_rxg> 有几天了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在有带android的上网本了
<alvin_rxg> o
<^k^>  06:13
<larry00> 有人在不?
<Jagdwurst> 为啥总有人这么问...
<larry00> 因为有问题啊. 不知道有没有人活跃中么
<larry00> ati hd 3470 的 vga能输出数字信号么?
<larry00> 我买了根vga to hdmi的线, 可是连上后没有效果, 不知道是不是自己的显卡不支持
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 我猜测不能
<Jagdwurst> larry00: hdmi 也有许多模式，并不是接口一样就能放的
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 哦 ~ 好吧
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 你把显示器改成 native 试试看
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 哎 ~~ 买的时候没有看清楚
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 怎么改?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: ……不知道，而且不一定每个显示器都有这些功能..
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 不是很明白, 是笔记本连到点电视上的
<larry00> Jagdwurst: linux下有没有什么设置显示器的程序呢?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 不好说，X 有一部分驱动。曾经老的 linux 好多是因为我的显示器不支持那时的 X-Free，才不用的。
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 一般都是显示器本身帯的设置程序
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 有没有那种有gui的
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 如果是电视机，功能会更多
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 许多电视机都有
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 啊，原来你是连电视。。
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 哥 ~~~
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 那应该没什么大问题
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 是啊. 我用的是vga to hdmi的线,
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 还没有搞定. 网上说显卡要支持vga输出数字信号, 我不清楚, 是不是我的显卡不行
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 线?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 没有　adapter ？
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 恩 是滴
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 难怪
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 没有, 只有一根线
<Jagdwurst> 不过即使成功了，也不一定能传大分辨率的图像
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 或许你设置一下，用　digital 输出
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 问题是怎么设置呢?
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 你有建议没?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 没设置过，我看看..
<knownbad> 还没听过有 analog to digital converter。
<larry00> knownbad: 网上说显卡支持vga输出数字信号就可以, 我不清楚我滴显卡行不行?
<knownbad> vga 何时是 digital 的？
<larry00> knownbad: 这个偶就不清楚啦?
<knownbad> digital to analog 就可行。
<knownbad> 可能那个讨论有其他不同点？
<larry00> 恩, 这个我到是明白, 我只是不清楚我哪里弄错啦?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　找不到什么信息。vga 的　specification 虽然留了两根线做　digital 通信，但网页里没找到
<Jagdwurst> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2          这上面没说 xrandr 有 digital 的 vga 输出..
<^k^> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: Xorg RandR 1.2 - ThinkWiki
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<larry00> Your Video card must support digital signal output through VGA port function. Please consult with your VGA card's user manual for more information.
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: vga 确实有两根线可以 digital。一根单向的，一根双向的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 啥？ xrandr ？
<larry00> 难道这个video card不是指的显卡?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 是
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: xrandr (3)
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 指的是显卡
<alvin_rxg> man 3 xrandr 没有…… =.=
<knownbad> 那个只是 feature，不知有那家使用？
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 啥显卡?
<larry00> Jagdwurst: ati hd3470
<alvin_rxg> 好，晒晒我的“资料” http://uploadpie.com/OipnM
<^k^> alvin_rxg 非linux网址?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 貌似可以在 xorg.conf 的 device 选项里开启 ddc
<knownbad> 是有 converter 但不是便宜的 adapter.
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 哦 ~~ 这样啊, 我试试, 话说会有严重后果没?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 不会吧
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 没那么脆弱
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 哪看的? 我也去看看
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 谢谢啊, 我改改试试
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: scheisse, webqq 图片太多，打开失败--
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/sQ8ge
<^k^> knownbad 非linux网址? VGA,Audio to HDMI Converter | Elongshine Technology Limited
<knownbad> 这个看起来不错。
<Jagdwurst> 网络太差了
<Jagdwurst> larry00:  man 一下你的显卡驱动看看。有个类似 Option "DDCMode" "true"　的东西
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 我这里 intel 的叫　Option "DDC" "boolean"
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 默认　enable
<larry00> Jagdwurst: ok ?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: ?
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 怎么查 ? 看xorg?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 不是，看对应的 x 显卡驱动。我这里是　man intel
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 哦 ~ 明白啦
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: qq. 以你目前的状况看，只能 w.qq.com 了。这个省点流量。但信息都明文
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: man 1 xrandr， 但没多少信息。可能得查一下 xrandr --verbose
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: webqq根本上不去，一直在登录状态
<alvin_rxg> 刚打了个惊心动魄的“枪”
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 加个代理可以的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没 xrandr 的事了，是显卡驱动的活
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: ..... 啥枪?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 为啥惊心动魄?
<alvin_rxg> 这个 http://uploadpie.com/xKV8I
<^k^> alvin_rxg 非linux网址?
<Jagdwurst> 这图倒是下载的很快
<alvin_rxg> 本来，红队分数比蓝队少的…
<alvin_rxg> 127kB 的图片
<alvin_rxg> 太难得了，以前从来没打过这么好的分数。以前 kill : death 能有 2:1 就很不错了。 这次 9:1
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 如果不注重图片和群功能的话，w.qq.com 能满足了。就是明文
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不用抠抠，偶尔上一下也是用　linuxqq
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 现在我也不怎么开qq了。就是手机 微信 挂着
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　何为微信?
<alvin_rxg> TenCent 推出的，android/ios 平台的 kik 类通讯工具。它里边集成了qq在线功能。
<alvin_rxg> 网上说， 微信团队老大 是 foxmail 作者那家伙
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 现在还有　foxmail?
<alvin_rxg> 有啊，只是基本没人用了而已。 foxmail 的作者加盟TenCent 后，搞了个 qq邮箱…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果没记错，那时的 foxmail 还是用　vb 写的……　抠抠邮箱和　foxmail 就没有直接代码上的关系了..
<alvin_rxg>  x_X
<alvin_rxg> 2000年4月18日，张小龙以1200万元的价格把Foxmail卖给博大公司，并任公司副总裁
<alvin_rxg> 2005年3月16日，腾讯收购Foxmail软件，张小龙加盟腾讯公司，担任广州研发部总经理，全面负责并带领QQ邮箱团队
<alvin_rxg> 2011年8月2日，张小龙被任命为腾讯公司副总裁，负责腾讯公司广州研发部的管理工作，同时参与公司重大创新项目的管理和评审工作
<alvin_rxg> 2011年8月16日，Foxmail 7 正式版发布
<alvin_rxg> lol foxmail 7
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 貌似不行啊?
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 我换成来inta的显卡, 也说是enable的
<Jagdwurst> larry00: 再看看 cabel 的说明？　我没设备，不能试
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 有什么方法查看么?
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 默认是打开的, 虽然我没有改动过, 查看哪里可以确定ddc是否打开了呢?
<Jagdwurst> larry00: x.log 里大概能看
<larry00> Jagdwurst: 哦
 * Jagdwurst 上床看书...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-17
<jiero> roylez: 哦。。。polar star是那个啊。。。我讨厌分支剧情了。。。我每次都是第一个交换machine gun。。。
<jiero> roylez: 游戏感觉一般。。。不如洛克人好玩。。。
<metbsd> 还是英雄杀好玩
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 急。。。ubuntu8.04有线网配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357650 我用的ubuntu8.04，打开网络配置，没有有线网连接这个选项，在终端输入lspci出现下面内容： 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 0044 (rev 18) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 0045 (rev 18) 00:16.0 Communication controller: I ...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • thunderbird如何根据received项过滤(不是from项) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357652 学校的一个网站会自动把讨论区的内容发邮件过来,而且发件者(from项)写的是发布帖子的人的邮箱,但是received项都是该网站的网址,怎样才能根据received项建立该网站的过滤规则呢?是不是有什么插件可以用 部分源代码如下(部 ...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox不支持虚拟多核心CPU吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357655 在设置里面已经设置CPU数量为8 但在虚拟的XP里看只有1核 统计信息: 发表于 由 tukuma00 — 2011-12-17 9:39
<Guest69284> ?
<Guest69284> adam8157, 可在
<jiero> roylez_ 我又一次直接换到了 machine gun
<jiero> roylez_ 讨厌隐藏分支啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 傻子
<jiero> roylez_ ...
<jiero> roylez_ 主席聪明。
<jiero> roylez_ 我是想让女主拿到好武器。
<roylez_> jiero: 随便啦，你能打死ballos就好
<piggybox> 刚order了rayman，圣诞和老婆一起玩
<sulit> 什么时候放假，大家
<sulit> 今年过年早些
<snugglecat> href 和 url 有什么区别啊
<sulit> href是超链接 ，url是地址链接
<sulit> 我是这么理解的
<snugglecat> sulit, 哦
<snugglecat> 还有别的解释么
<piggybox> href是个html标记参数，它的指是个url
<piggybox> 指->值
<sulit> 我看看
<snugglecat> 哦
<alpha080> Like a function?
<snugglecat> href 是个术语名词， url 是个格式么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 奶爸好
<sulit> http://www.w3school.com.cn/html/html_links.asp
<^k^> sulit 非linux网址? HTML 链接
<sulit> 这个是讨论href和url的
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim上此论坛发帖的设置分享[含vim插件] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357658 上此论坛，经常调用vim来编辑及输入较多文字，久而久之积累下来一些快速编辑此论坛帖子的经验，和大家分享一下。 首先，是要能快速调用gvim来编辑浏览器上文本框。我使用的 firefox + pentadactyl, 默认可以在文本框里按 <C-i> 来调用  ...
<alpha080> <href> www.g.cn</href>
<sulit> 怎么这都禁啊
<sulit> 有点不尽人情
<snugglecat> piggybox, 就像 href 是个变量， url 是具有一定格式的值。可以这样理解么
<sulit> 应该是这样的】
<piggybox> 嗯
<snugglecat> alpha080 = 一个奶爸。  "alpha080" 相当于 href, "一个奶爸" 相当于 url
<snugglecat> 酱紫理解可以么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 闺女谁带
<ofan> snugglecat:
<ofan> snugglecat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_resource_locator
<^k^> ofan 非linux网址? Uniform resource locator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sulit> ofan: 又见你了，还好吧
<ofan> sulit: do i know you?
<snugglecat> ofan, 现在明白了， 之前搞混了
<sulit> ofan: 不知道
<sulit> ofan: 我知道你
<lubcat> ofan: 名人啊
<ofan> 一不小心就出名了
<sulit> ofan: 他不是卖啥来着吗
<ofan> 我又没发过照片，怎么会这样
<sulit> ofan: ä½ 
<jiero> ofan: oh, fine
<snugglecat> url 可以是多个东西的值。 http://xxx ftp://xxx 的就叫url
<lubcat> 人怕出名。猪。。
<^k^> snugglecat 非linux网址? ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> lol kk bug了
<jiero> ofan:  O粪  你会生气吗
<snugglecat> ofan, 还好你没发照片， 不然你得被通缉了
<ofan> jiero: 当然会
<ofan> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> 公然卖 翻墙的
<jiero> snugglecat: 通缉你。。。照片拿来！
<jiero> ofan: 真的。。。
<jiero> ofan: 会通缉的。。。
<alpha080> Help,拨号连接 错误提示629
<sulit> ofan: 他卖的多了
 * ofan 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH
<alpha080> 这是什么问题
<snugglecat> 我犯啥了
<jiero> ofan: 卖的人多了就会通缉。。。
<snugglecat> .....
<ofan> > '低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n' * 20
<jiero> snugglecat: 我只是要你的照片啊。。。
<snugglecat> 我又没卖 vpn, ssh
<snugglecat> ......
<^k^> ofan, 低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n低价出售美国高速VP
<jiero> snugglecat: 我没通缉你。
<snugglecat> 最多只是散布反党反政府言论而已
<jiero> ofan: 我也要你的照片，希望你不要被通缉
<sulit> ofan，老脸往那一放，大家都给面子
<lubcat> 有木有考试的人 今天
<jiero> lubcat: 有博士生考试的人
<sulit> 英语没挂就是好的
<lubcat> wow~~考完了？
<sulit> 看来我还是个雏
<ofan> > puts "低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!\n" * 20
<ofan> 考完了~~
<ofan> 连考5小时
<jiero> ofan: 我的显卡悲剧啊。。。试玩个游戏就崩溃。
<sulit> ofan: 把老脸往那一放，看能拍多少
<ofan> jiero: 我玩刺客信条了，超爽
<jiero> roylez_ 玩cavestory+，gnome-shell崩了。
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez_ 还没进去呢。。。
<sulit> ofan，老脸，大家给个底价，然后往上拍
<ofan> 刺客信条故事跟盗梦空间一样
<jiero> roylez_ 这是继昨天XBMC崩之后又一次让我怀疑GNOME对显卡的侵蚀能力。
<ofan> 发现ruby的文档还有中文的
<jiero> ofan: 都没见识过。
<sulit> jiero: 那可了不得了，世纪新闻让你发现了
<snugglecat> alpha080, 去看闺女了么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 闺女上幼儿园了么
<alpha080> Help,拨号连接 错误提示691
<gloomy> 帐号密码错误
<ofan> >puts '低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!'
<ofan> > puts '低价出售美国高速VPN,SSH!'
<Pwnna> o.O
<ofan> ^k^: 睡觉呢？
<sulit> ofan: 我帮你卖
<sulit> ofan，老脸，你们给个价
<^k^> ofan, 我会是什么样呢？  ㍣ 
<sulit> 大家给个价
<ofan> sulit: 卖什么
<sulit> 帮你卖你的老脸
<sulit> ofan: :-)
<sulit> ofan: 我收你钱的
<sulit> ofan: 不收
<LOL_> ?
<sulit> 开玩笑呢
<ofan> weired guy..
<sulit> 没翻译过来
<sulit> 应该是你打错了
<sulit> google都不行
<ofan> weird
<ofan> 你用的什么google，我这google都会自动纠错
<sulit> ofan，你的google真强大，我比不了，你给翻译一下ogf
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Chrome 15 超越 IE8 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357660 仅仅几周前，StatCounter 报道 说Chrome已经超过Firefox，成为继IE之后世界上最流行的浏览器。今日最新的StatCounter 报道 表示，Chrome 15已经超越了IE8，跃升到了浏览器排行榜的第一位。一个非微软浏览器在StatCounter上排名第一，这在历史上尚属首次。 [align=ce ...
<sulit> ofan: 我的不行
<ofan> sulit: 你用的baidu吧
<sulit> ofan: 这么理解也行，你给翻译ogf
<ofan> sulit: oh goddamned fucker?
<sulit> ofan: 看来你的google也不咋得，是ofan‘s   girlfriend的缩写
<ofan> sulit: 擦 截图发来看看
<sulit> ofan: 哦，要哪一版本的
<ofan> sulit: 最新版的，不要patch
<sulit> ofan: 我这小google没截图功能，她就是几个脑细胞就解决了
<sulit> ofan: 真悲催
<sulit> ofan: 不玩了，问个正事，libnotify.so.1的依赖问题
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Qt 4.8.0 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357662 “今天，Qt又到达了另外一个重要里程碑—— Qt 4.8.0 发布 ！Qt 4.8.0 的发布，熔铸了许多人的心血；今天这些努力终于到达了其可供最终发行的成熟度，我们在此庆祝！此版本以Qt平台抽象、对OpenGL的线程式支持、多线程HTTP和优化的文件系统访问为特性。Qt  ...
<sulit> ofan: 小心眼
<piggybox> 现在#archlinux 那里有这么多在线的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/535a8203tw1dnswshfiyej.jpg
<snoop_fy> piggybox: #ubuntu里面更多好像
<ofan> ruby的网站看起来真舒服
<Pwnna> ........
<sulit_> ofan, 我发现xchat gnome irc 确实不错
<ofan> sulit_: 什么？
<sulit_> ofan, xchat  gnome  irc
<sulit_> ofan, 你试试
<ofan> 不用xchat,不用gnome
<sulit_> ofan, 那算了
<sulit_> ofan, win下我用的网页
<ofan> sulit_: 用win的混什么irc，不给win用户丢脸么
<Guest26784> 你们都是技术高手？
<ofan> Guest26784: 这里都是厨师
<sulit_> ofan, 是不该用
<sulit_> Guest26784, 这里都是基友
<seidos> what is 你们都是技术高手?
<seidos> #ubuntu-cn-offtopic ?
<sulit_> ofan, 寒假快到了，你给指导指导，我干些啥
<sulit_> ofan, 我家没网，穷，
<ofan> sulit_: 织一个
<sulit_> ofan, 啥
<sulit_> ofan, ？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<ofan> sulit_: 养只蜘蛛
<piggybox> snoopy_fy: ubuntu我一直知道很多，但以前记得archlinux没那么多
<keyboard> 他妈妈的
<sulit_> ofan, 额，尽量养吧
<keyboard> 今天太奇怪了，今天看pps电脑老是自动关机
<sulit_> ofan, 估计有
<sulit_> ofan, 不缺那东西
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急，我修改了/bin 权限，现在无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357667 由于本人nc，无意中用sudo身份更改了/bin权限，当时就感觉不对劲了，/bin 本来有r和x的权限的，然后被我修改成r权限，就悲剧了，本人系统ubuntu11.10，不能直接用root身份登陆，所以现在就进不了系统了，悲催。。。 后来想想 ...
<sulit_> ofan, 我得去吃饭了 ，你好好想，想完给我邮件，meng_yi_101@gmail.com
<ofan> sulit_: 梦遗 101？
<sulit_> ofan, 哥，不带这样的
<sulit_> ofan, 下次吧
<sulit_> ofan, 走了
<ofan> sulit_: 抱歉，我邪恶了
<sulit_> ofan, 拜
<sulit_> ofan, meng.yi.101@gmail.com
<ofan> 还是觉得很邪恶
<sulit_> ofan, 孟懿
<sulit_> ofan, 邪恶吗
<alpha080> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<^k^> alpha080 ⇪ t: Download - µTorrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client
<keyboard> 请教大家一个问题哈
<keyboard> 以前还从来没自动关机过，以前也看过pps，昨天看了一天也没有一个鸟事，今天看一会儿就关机。
<keyboard> 然后，我一开pps，就看看cpu，我日，100%。
<keyboard> 双核四线程，其中有一个是100%
<keyboard> 怎么解决的哇
<keyboard> 算了哦
<sulit_> keyboard, 好解决，把pps卸了，装个其他的
<flysnowchiu> 直接在线看不是一样马
<keyboard> flysnowchiu, 我想把它解决了
<flysnowchiu> 网络电视就sopcast
<keyboard> flysnowchiu, for win?
<flysnowchiu> linux
<keyboard> flysnowchiu, 地址？
<flysnowchiu> 等等
<keyboard> 我先把pps问题给弄了，看电视剧看了一半让我再放下有点不可能哇
<keyboard> tks,我自己找
<flysnowchiu> http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<^k^> flysnowchiu ⇪ t: sopcast-player - SopCast Player is designed to be an easy to use Linux GUI front-end for the p2p streaming technology developed by SopCast - Google Project Hosting
<gDD> 有没有可能通过Google App Engine架设代理连接VPS/SSH
<piggybox> GAE国内没被封？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求ubuntu开机自动运行TR的方法 谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357671 百度搜到的都是自己写脚本的,无奈新手看不懂 特求一个能开机自动运行tr的方法 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 graue — 2011-12-17 12:55
<Aoy_c> 如果我用vim编辑一个tmp,怎么设置这个文件暂时用html或c高亮这个文件
<Kandu> Aoy_c: :set ft=html
<Aoy_c> Kandu: 谢谢
<William-pan> 好
<Aoy_c> Kandu: 怎么看当前的filetype...配置文件的ft是什么
<nTest> :set ft //查看当前ft
<alswl> 有人用过MoinMoin么？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Kandu> ofan: cpp11 還是沒 gc T.T
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 2.6.35 上 安装rtai 后启动黑屏 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357674 DELL 台式机 双系统 xp 和 ubuntu 。ubuntu的内核是2.6.35 。现下载一个新的干净的内核 版本号为2.6.32.2 通过rtai-3.8 给新内核打补丁，一切正常，在/boot 下 文件列表如下： -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 705737 2010-09-20 09:58 abi-2.6.35-22-generic -rw-r-- ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]终端里面，怎么选中啊。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357675 。。我在终端里面，输入pwd，然后想选中出来的当前地址，可是鼠标拖动选中以后，鼠标一放，选中状态就没了，还来不及点击右键复制。。 。。请问是怎么回事啊。。我 提11.10版本的。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ioll — 2011-12-17 14:43
<mayli_> 提问，kill -9 pid 都杀不死进程是怎么回事呢》？
<snoop_fy> mayli_: 可能权限不够
<mayli_> snoop_fy: sudo kill -9 pid
<snoop_fy> mayli_: 什么进程？
<mayli_> snoop_fy: 可能是磁盘ＩＯ
<mayli_> snoop_fy: qemu-img
<snoop_fy> mayli_: ps 出来看看
<mayli_> snoop_fy: qemu-img create -f raw xxxxxxxx
<snoop_fy> mayli_: 据说是格式化文件系统的
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 输入法的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357677 因为iBus与gvim配合上有这样那样的问题，因此，我采纳了这里的意见，换上了fcitx来使 用。 我写了一个小插件，可以直接在gvim中，在当前路径下，开启终端。 :Shell<CR> 即可。 遇到的问题是，这样开启的终端，使用<Ctrl-Space>快捷键，无效，不能在终端开启输 ...
<mayli_> snoop_fy: 额…看起来你是不能帮助了
<snoop_fy> mayli_: 恩
<jiero> roylez_: 从哪里搞到的 Bundle 4啊？
<roylez_> jiero: tenzu
<jiero> roylez_ 哦，最近很少看疼疼说话。
<jiero> roylez_ 我看到发soundtrack了。准备下载你要不/ ogg的。
<roylez_> jiero: 不要
<jiero> roylez_ 晚安。回家吃饭睡觉了。。。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez_ 明天见。。。
<freeflying> roylez_: 啥时候我去给你们介绍介绍juju吧
<roylez_> freeflying: ...
<roylez_> freeflying: 项目都做不完。。。上周我都直接拒绝接新的项目了
<freeflying> roylez_: 这都行啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 你们最近有啥适合我的职位不，我也去你们那得了
<roylez_> .......
<microcai> freeflying: 不是在 典范做的好好的么？....
<microcai> freeflying: 再做一下，年后升级做大中华区主管没问题了啊
<freeflying> microcai: 你没看刚刚 roylez_ 说他们来项目想做就做，不想做就不做的
<freeflying> microcai: 18摸就是好啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我也想去
<gebjgd> roylez_: 因为旧项目做不完就能拒绝新项目.太牛了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我什么时候有这个权利就好了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 除了我似乎也没有谁有这个胆吧
<gebjgd> XD
<roylez_> gebjgd: 而且我不是旧项目做不完，我就是不想做新的了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 那公司还能继续养着你?
<roylez_> gebjgd: 恩，我的脚本什么的已经把公司绑架了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 可以换新的
<roylez_> gebjgd: 貌似他们找不到
<gebjgd> roylez_: 大牛了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 老牛了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 好好学写脚本吧，少年...
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 11.10更在默认启动为win7，时间为0后，win7无法启动，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357679 开机时有两个选项： win7 ubuntu 进入ubuntu之后又有两个选项： ubuntu 3.0 ubuntu 3.0恢复模式 在win7下将ubuntu改为了默认启动项，选择等待时间为0，之后便无法选择进入WIN7了 尝试用修改gurb.cfg中的0改为其他数值，也 ...
<gebjgd> roylez_: 不吃脚本这碗饭
<gebjgd> roylez_: 会脚本的人来了我们没啥用处
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 招我去贵公司做part time吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 不招兼职的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<zzmfish> adam8157：我公司招很多人，在广州，来不？
<adam8157> zzmfish: ... 我还在招人呢...
<zzmfish> adam8157，哦。。。
<zzmfish> roylez：是你想找工作吗？
<adam8157> zzmfish: 呵呵 你是啥公司
<zzmfish> roylez_: 是你想找工作吗？
<roylez_> zzmfish: 不去，太远了
<roylez_> zzmfish: 魔都到妖都...
<zzmfish> adam8157, UCWEB，长期招人，我不是猎头，我也只是一个程序员
<adam8157> zzmfish: 啧啧
<roylez_> zzmfish: 曾经被你们鄙视过一次，呵呵
<adam8157> roylez_: yooooo
<roylez_> zzmfish: 哦，记错了，不是你们家
<roylez_> zzmfish: 你们开发uc浏览器的？
<freeflying> zzmfish: ucweb 招人做啥
<Kandu> http://paste.debian.net/149454/  gcc 4.6.1   為何 double free 檢測失效了？
<Kandu> 最後可 n 個 delete m 不報錯
<zzmfish> freeflying: 是的
<gebjgd> ucweb是什么东西?
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 公司正式名称是“UC优视”，核心产品是UC浏览器
<freeflying> zzmfish: ucweb只做浏览器？
<zzmfish> gebjgd: UC浏览器是一个手机浏览器，在中国第三方手机浏览器占据了六成的份额，全球用户差不多3亿
<zzmfish> freeflying: 也有很多手机软件，具体可到uc.cn去看
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 失敬,没用过....
<Kandu> ofan: ^ ?
<gebjgd> 全球的3亿用户都是中国的....
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 海外用户超过3000万，最近才成立印度分公司
<gebjgd> 印度.....
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 有linux版的么
<zzmfish> 印度有12亿人啊
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 没有linux版
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 靠.鄙视linux市场?
<zzmfish> #2011年度华人经济领袖盛典#，UC俞永福谈国际化：要进军欧美市场，必须先拿下亚非、拉美、东欧等其他区域市场，只有把自己变成一家国际公司，美国人才不会拿有色眼镜看你。
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 不是，是只做手机和平板浏览器，不做PC浏览器
<gebjgd> zzmfish: linux不光是pc平台啊
<zzmfish> moto那些linux手机早淘汰了
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 忽悠你们的俞永福,成立个linux平台组.你当组长
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 老大不是那么好忽悠的
<Inode_LF> noproblem
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 推倒他家闺女
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 你说话就异常给力了
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 这么爽我就不用当码农了
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 未必爽.有可能是性奴
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 万一他闺女不是花容月貌.而是膀大腰圆
<gebjgd> zzmfish: 肉大身沉呢?
<zzmfish> gebjgd: 闪了，继续敲代码
<piggybox> uc有苹果版么？
<zzmfish> piggybox: 有iPhone和iPad版
<piggybox> 嗯，找到了，而且版本很新。赞
<freeflying> zzmfish: ubuntu的平板和手机很快就要有了，没听说啊
<zzmfish> freeflying: 据说2014年啊
<freeflying> zzmfish: 赶紧忽悠你们老大开始做啊
<zzmfish> Mark Shuttleworth: By 14.04 LTS Ubuntu will power tablets, phones, TVs and smart screens from the car to the office kitchen, and it will connect those devices cleanly and seamlessly to the desktop, the server and the cloud. http://t.cn/S7iiuH
<[ub]> zzmfish ⇪ t: Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Ubuntu on phones, tablets, TV’s and smart screens everywhere
<ofan> zzmfish: 工资多少啊
<zzmfish> ofan: 应届本科生5000，研究生7000，其余工资保密。每季度考核，每半年调薪。
<ofan> wow
<gebjgd> ofan: 你至少5000了
<gebjgd> ofan: 放在帝都还是会被饿死
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥？
<sulit_> ofan, 分点贝
<ofan> gebjgd: 认识一帝都程序员月薪3000刀
<gebjgd> ofan: 那不是才2w不到
<gebjgd> ofan: 还多啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 不错了
<Kandu> ofan: 有問題了 http://paste.debian.net/149454/  這個. gcc 4.6.1 為何不檢測 double free 了呢
<ofan> Kandu: 没开选项？
<gebjgd> ofan: 帝都没房没车还是压力大
<ofan> Kandu: 用valgrind检测就可以
<Kandu> ofan: 把 ~cm 裡的 delete 去掉 cpp 又可檢測了
<ofan> Kandu: delete 0的话会立即返回
<Kandu> ofan: 不過 m 不是 0
<ofan> gebjgd: 估计以后我赚钱都得去买保险..
<Kandu> ofan: 你看後來一串 delete m 照樣有輸出，析構函數一直工作正常
<gebjgd> ofan: 米国很安全的
<ofan> Kandu: 这个正常，函数代码本身就可以访问
<Kandu> ofan: 那為何把 ~cm 裡的 delete l; 去掉，就不能正常運行呢？
<ofan> Kandu: 我这不去掉也运行不正常
<Kandu> ofan: 哦，那應該是我這個 gcc 庫的問題了
<ofan> Kandu: 应该也是个未定义问题吧
<Kandu> ofan: 是啊
<Kandu> ofan: 不過 gcc 既然提供了 double free 功能，就得說到做到
<Kandu> ofan: 像這樣檢測不出來就丟臉了
<Kandu> double free 檢測功能 *
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何用Ad-hoc同时把IPv6与IPv4连接共享？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357683 RT，在Windows下偶尔能够实现，但是Ubuntu上如果设置IPV4分享，则IPv6分享会被锁定，求教如何实现两者同时共享？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuhk388 — 2011-12-17 17:11
<kiki1> hi
<Kandu> ofan: 你是 arch?
<ofan> Kandu: mac
<[ub]> kiki1, 好  ㍩ 
<ofan> gcc 4.2.1
<Kandu> thx, 等下去用另一個 c++ 庫試試
<kiki1> 有谁知道ubuntu系统怎么灌装的么？
<microcai> kiki1:  hi
<kiki1> 怎么改名字？
<microcai> kiki1:  /me
 * kiki1 caicai同学，请教下如何改名字
<microcai> kiki1:  /nick XXX
 * kiki1 讨厌加1
<kikidong> 哦耶，成功
<kikidong> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<microcai> kikidong: :)
<microcai> kikidong:  注册一下 nick
<kikidong> how to
<microcai> kikidong:  /nickserv help
<kikidong> microcai: where
<Inode_LF> vpm怎么便的在windows与linux下切换鼠标
<kikidong> wow
<microcai> kikidong: 恭喜恭喜
<kikidong> :P
<microcai> kikidong: 这么聪明的啊
<kikidong> 还是那个问题，系统灌装
<microcai> kikidong: 啥是系统灌装啊？
<kikidong> microcai: :-D
<microcai> kikidong:  irc 问问题要表达清楚
<microcai> kikidong: 那个啥 “还是那个问题” 别人就看不懂了
<kikidong> microcai: OEM厂商一次性安装系统
<Inode_LF> vpm怎么方便的在windows与linux下切换鼠标
<microcai> kikidong: 如果别人需要回看聊天记录才能回答你的问题，那他干嘛这么无聊呢？
<kikidong> microcai: 好吧
<microcai> kikidong: 而且在你后面进来的人又看不到聊天记录
<kikidong> microcai: 了改
<microcai> kikidong:  应该是 ghost 吧，哈哈
<kikidong> microcai: 为啥是ghost阿
<Inode_LF> 网上只能搜到vpn 而不是vpm
<microcai> kikidong: 那是什么？
<kikidong> microcai: 人家不了改才问阿
<kikidong> 555 555
<kikidong> 米人鸟我
 * kikidong 555 555
<gebjgd> kikidong: 我尿你
<kikidong> gebjgd: 你能回答我关于OEM厂商灌装ubuntu的问题么
<gebjgd> kikidong: 没用过oem的ubuntu
<gebjgd> kikidong: 直接问你的问题
<kikidong> gebjgd: 情况是这样滴：OEM的小乌用户一拿到手系统是不能用的
<gebjgd> kikidong: 之后捏?
<kikidong> gebjgd: 一直卡在登录界面
<gebjgd> kikidong: 定义下卡
<kikidong> gebjgd: 什么是定义下卡？
<alvin_rxg> 他应该去找那 oem 的 technik support
<gebjgd> kikidong: 定义下 什么是卡
<kikidong> gebjgd: 他会说这个系统是免费的，可以上小乌论坛去看看
<kikidong> gebjgd: 卡：输入用户名和密码后进不了系统
 * alvin_rxg 他应该去找那 oem 的 technik support
<gebjgd> kikidong: 格式化了重装
<kikidong> gebjgd: 一般会让用户重启用恢复模式配置下，然后能进入系统。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 别帮不负责任的 oem 擦屁股……
<kikidong> gebjgd: 但第二次进入系统还是卡在用户登录界面
<gebjgd> kikidong: 很久没用垃圾的ubuntu了
<gebjgd> kikidong: 直接格式化
<kikidong> gebjgd: 其实更多的是让那些小白直接装个windows
<gebjgd> kikidong: 多少内存?
<kikidong> gebjgd: 2-4G 的机器都有
<kikidong> gebjgd: 官方解释是显卡驱动未配置好
<gebjgd> kikidong: 扯蛋
 * Kandu 終於不垃圾到不會用 ubuntu 了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 别管他了， oem 的问题，让他去找 oem
<kikidong> gebjgd: microcai说是系统安装时没有配置好。
<gebjgd> kikidong: 4g上win7
<gebjgd> kikidong: 2g上win7 starter
<gebjgd> kikidong: 问题是你有那么多正版的序列号么
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 问题是我就在OEM
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他就是oem XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lol
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sodisini
<alvin_rxg> 既然是 oem，装的应该是 lts 的 ubuntu 咯？
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: :P
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 介个不清楚唉
<gebjgd> 噗
<alvin_rxg> 算了，你还是去找你那 technic supoort 吧
<gebjgd> kikidong: 你这oem做的
<gebjgd> kikidong: 真差劲
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 哪有那么容易让你找到的。。。
<alvin_rxg> oem 既然卖机器了，怎么？不给售后了？
<kikidong> gebjgd: 额。。
<gebjgd> kikidong: 重新装一遍就行了
<gebjgd> kikidong: 给他们重装红旗
<gebjgd> kikidong: 汉化组的结晶
<kikidong> gebjgd: OEM没有跟红旗合作捏
<gebjgd> kikidong: 随便安装.反正也没有多少人会继续用你的oem
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 是哪，就说这个系统是免费的，顶多指导下如何恢复，其他应用看论坛
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 我刚进的OEM公司，要多恶心有多恶心
<alvin_rxg> yo？你们卖钱，接下来的还是扔给 ubuntu 社区啊？
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 系统么收钱的
<alvin_rxg> kikidong: 得买带 technic support 的企业版本
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<gebjgd> kikidong: 里面放几个免费的游戏啥的.用户会很高兴的
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: 那买的就是服务器了
<gebjgd> 美的屁颠屁颠的
<kikidong> gebjgd: 小乌下的小游戏还是老多的
<kikidong> gebjgd: 什么时候WPS也搞个for小乌的
<alvin_rxg> 整个 freedos 吧
<gebjgd> kikidong: 是gnu免费的游戏多.ubuntu就是打包的
<kikidong> gebjgd: 恩，上了一课了。
<gebjgd> kikidong: 有libreoffice呢.要什么wps
<kikidong> gebjgd: lib那能用么，巨难用阿
<kikidong> gebjgd: 明显功能不足阿
<gebjgd> kikidong: 我老婆用它写了2年的论文了
<gebjgd> kikidong: 什么功能不足?
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 商店的推出，应该是加快了桌面化的进程吧？
<Inode_LF> 各位大神们，有没有在线的虚拟linux可以ssh使用
<kikidong> gebjgd: 论文干吗不用latex,还用个office，整死自己阿
<alvin_rxg> kikidong: 他老婆的论文，从头到尾纯文字
<kikidong> alvin_rxg: :-D
<Inode_LF> 5555555555555555555555没人理我呢
<gebjgd> kikidong: 学设计的.还用latex?
<alvin_rxg> Inode_LF: online ssh 有很多
<kikidong> gebjgd: who学设计的？
<microcai> Inode_LF:  ofan 在推销 vpn
<microcai> Inode_LF: 找他去
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 感覺 usc 真不錯，最近加入的程序也不錯
<microcai> kikidong:  +1
<Inode_LF> microcai: 真的
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 没玩过
<Jagdwurst> 学设计还要写论文?
<gebjgd> kikidong: 我老婆
<microcai> gebjgd:  我老婆就用的 latex 写的论文
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: e, ubuntu software center
<microcai> gebjgd: 你老婆真次
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 結合 shop 的
<alvin_rxg> 是没玩过…
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 就是你說的 ubuntu 商店 .·.·
<gebjgd> microcai: 我老婆会德语.你老婆不会.真次
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 是啊……是没玩过
<kikidong> gebjgd: 用texmaker写比office简单多了
 * Kandu .·.·
<microcai> gebjgd:  ... ... 她会 Gentoo
<kikidong> gebjgd: 你们两个真无聊
<gebjgd> kikidong: 那你还搞不懂oem的ubuntu
 * microcai 比老婆大赛
<gebjgd> kikidong: 太次了
<kikidong> gebjgd: 老婆是拿来疼的，不是用来比的
<Inode_LF> ofan: hi 有vpn借来一用？
<kikidong> gebjgd: 说你比老婆无聊呢
<gebjgd> kikidong: 说你搞不定ubuntu额
<gebjgd> kikidong: 说你搞不定ubuntu呢
<microcai> gebjgd:  在做饭给老婆吃呢，你还在聊天。呵呵 microcai +1
<gebjgd> kikidong: 会tex搞不定ubuntu 太丢人了
<kikidong> gebjgd: 搞不定才向大虾们虚心请教阿
<gebjgd> microcai: 我们这里才11:20
<Inode_LF> microcai: 有木有办法在windows下修改DNS而且不用重启，因为在网吧，上一个页面上不了，DNS拦阻
<microcai> Inode_LF: 不知道诶
<Inode_LF> microcai: 又没有在线的ssh
<Inode_LF> linux
<alvin_rxg> Inode_LF: http://www.serfish.com/console/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg 非linux网址? Free web-based SSH client - serFISH.com
<Jagdwurst> Inode_LF: 找出 ip ，　填ip
<yunfan> microcai: 你又吹牛 我们去你那 都是你老婆做饭
<kikidong> gebjgd: ... ... 术业有专攻  ... ...
<Inode_LF> alvin_rxg: 他要一个有效的ssh服务地址，不懂
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 就是免费的ssh server呗
<kikidong> Inode_LF: ? 不是你自己要》
<Inode_LF> yunfan:  我没有啊
<microcai> yunfan:  今天真的是我做的 555 555
<kamea> ！time
<gebjgd> kikidong: 换工作
<microcai> gebjgd: 这里是天朝啊，有不是德国
<kikidong> gebjgd: 正在考虑中
<microcai> gebjgd: 换工作是有代价的～～～
<yunfan> microcai: 你应该是做饭 不做菜
<microcai> yunfan:  ... 做菜了
<kikidong> yunfan: 饭有电饭煲自动做
<microcai> kikidong:  ... ...
<yunfan> microcai: 呵呵
<kikidong> yunfan: 他就会一个菜
<microcai> kikidong:  ... ...
<Inode_LF> ofan: 呼叫ofan收到请回答
 * microcai gentoo 又更新 N 多包，哦也
 * microcai 更新强迫症了
<Inode_LF> 哈哈，你真入魔了
<yunfan> microcai: 有什么好的 浪费带宽
<yunfan> microcai: 你是用 vim还是emacs的？
 * Inode_LF 深深的感到windows的难以使用，无语了
<microcai> yunfan: 最近是 vim 党
<microcai> Inode_LF: 是啊
<yunfan> microcai: 那还好 否则咱们是汉贼不两立
<gebjgd> Inode_LF: win用来当游戏机和电视还是不错的
<gebjgd> Inode_LF: 不要操作.就看.问题少很多
<microcai> yunfan:  .... ...  主要是 emacs 太难用了。
<yunfan> microcai:  确实 我装了个 emacs 发现虽然他号称 无模式 其实我进去并不能跟记事本那样直接写
<gebjgd> 有人收480显卡么?
<microcai> yunfan:  emacs 不能单键操作
<microcai> gebjgd: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> microcai: 1200
<gebjgd> microcai: 不是我的.是在国内的人出手
<Inode_LF> microcai: viper-mode
<microcai> gebjgd: ... ...
<microcai> kikidong:    hi
<kikidong> microcai: ok
<microcai> gebjgd: 运费呢？
<microcai> gebjgd:  是马克还是 RMB ?
 * microcai 马上就到 8 点了，激动
<microcai> kikidong: 啥？
<microcai> Inode_LF:  ?
<kikidong> microcai: 笨
<microcai> kikidong:  :-X
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 我装了个 vim mode 还是没弄明白怎么用 wtf
<microcai> kikidong:  calibre 不错
<microcai> kikidong:  是个管理电子书的软件
<Inode_LF> yunfan: m-x viper-mode
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 是用 evil插件的
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 不错 进了 viper-mode 我就喜欢 vi那一套按键 底层我无所谓
<gebjgd> microcai: 人民币
<gebjgd> microcai: 刚才倒垃圾去了
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 不过少许多vim的操作阿 比如 tabnew
<gebjgd> microcai: 我觉得这卡也就值个1000
<microcai> gebjgd:  nop
<microcai> gebjgd:  460 是个马甲卡
<gebjgd> microcai:480
<gebjgd> microcai: 不是460
<microcai> gebjgd: 哦
<microcai> gebjgd: 彼此彼此
<microcai> gebjgd:  何况是二手的，最多出 800 有人买
<gebjgd> microcai: 你这话有理
<gebjgd> microcai: 我去杀价
<microcai> gebjgd: 如果不是一线大牌。那就自己留着吧，不会有人要的
<kikidong> microcai: 不如直接买个kindle
<microcai> kikidong: ... ... 那你还是需要软件来管理这么多电子书啊
 * microcai 最近希望来个某组件大更新，导致需要你重新编译整个系统
<kikidong> microcai: 电脑看电子书
<gebjgd> microcai: 号称nv公版的卡
 * microcai 哈哈，那就爽了
<kikidong> microcai: 不爽不爽
<microcai> gebjgd:  公版的一般都是那种没有设计能力的小厂出的
<microcai> gebjgd: 哈哈，一直不敢说是啥牌子的，猫腻
<Jagdwurst> yunfan: 用 evil
<microcai> kikidong: 重新编译整个系统是对 CPU 和内存，还有散热器的严峻考验
 * microcai 打算搞个 Gentoo 认证。能通过 emerge -e world 认证的电脑就给贴个  Gentoo 认证标志。
<kikidong> microcai: 新本本入手呗
 * microcai 一个认证收个十块钱
<gebjgd> kikidong: 直接上arch
<microcai> kikidong: 不爱用本本
<gebjgd> kikidong: 省时省力
<microcai>  gebjgd arch 现在是红旗 copy 的对象啊
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装到ubuntu中txt文件中中文显示乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357687 我看了网上到很多帖子，都说 ALT+F2打开运行对话框，运行 代码: gconf-editor 展开“/apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings/” 编辑右侧的“auto_detected”将“GB18030”添加到最顶上。以后文本编辑器就可以正常显示中文了 但是我sudo apt-get install g ...
<microcai> gebjgd: 写了个脚本直接把  PKGBUILD 转 spec ，省时省力
<gebjgd> microcai: 为什么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的.国内的网站打不开
<microcai> gebjgd: 懒的自己写 spec 文件啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是 opera turbo 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没chromium 中
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个话捞在了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃飯
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<yunfan> 装过 evil 不知道怎么启用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然 opera很快
<microcai> gebjgd: 心里作用
<microcai> gebjgd: 看严谨的测试， ie 才是最快的
<gebjgd> microcai: 没有ie
<microcai> yunfan: 你也是 nv 卡不？
<metbsd> ATI NVIDIA哪个比较好
<microcai> metbsd: A 卡是， 啊，卡了。 NVIDIA 是， 恩，卡了
<microcai> metbsd:  intel 的集显是， 诶，卡了
<metbsd> 听说kaio走了，心里很悲痛
<yunfan> microcai: 是的 gt430 貌似
<microcai> yunfan: 有没有出现终端刷新问题？
<microcai> yunfan: 就是, ls 一下，没看到反应，再 ls 一下，看到了两次 ls ....
<yunfan> microcai: 这个倒是没有 你是指tty么
<metbsd> kaio被炒， who is the next
<microcai> yunfan: 就是说，有时候没重绘
<microcai> yunfan:  vte 的
<yunfan> microcai: 阿 好像曾经遇到过
<microcai> yunfan: 比如 gnome-terminal
<microcai> yunfan: 你也遇到了哈
<yunfan> microcai: 你一说我想起来 似乎有过这事 我还以为是我的无线键盘问题
<metbsd> 但是kaio以后还是可以来fedora的啊
<metbsd> 晕翻
<metbsd> 对事不对人啊
<microcai> yunfan: 有人对你的 nick 有意见了
<metbsd> 是不是外国人歧视华人啊
<gebjgd> 是不是中国人歧视越南人啊
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 少了很多vim的操作？那可以试试vimpulse.el
<snugglecat> microcai, 弄个2 13 青年认证
<microcai> Inode_LF: 干嘛一定要把 emacs 弄的和 vim 一样？
 * snugglecat 在头上贴上 2 13 认证
<Inode_LF> microcai: 他要的啦
<microcai> snugglecat: 是啊，居然有人要掏钱买这种认证
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 比如说 set nu 额
<Inode_LF> 哈哈
<yunfan> 话说我要搞个网站 .com已经被占了 不知道用 .org 是不是不行
<microcai> yunfan: 那不是给那个 .com 送流量么
<yunfan> microcai: 那无所谓 重要的是我想的那个 是拟声词 不会有国际化的时候不好打牌子的问题
<yunfan> microcai: python.org 不也给 python.com送流量么 呵呵
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 有setnu.el
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 这太折腾了把
<microcai> yunfan: 生命在于折腾
<if_else> 各位 kde 下的 phonon-gstreamer 和 phonon-vlc 哪个更好些？谢谢
<snugglecat> yunfan, 哦。 org 是啥意思
<Inode_LF> microcai: yunfan 用emacs就是用扩展的
<snugglecat> org 貌似是非营利机构用的啊
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 关键是你不要把一个整体的东西 拆成好多扩展嘛
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 错了，是一个个扩展组成了一个整体
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 生命不止，扩展不惜 正因为有无穷的扩展，它才永远不会死
<snugglecat> CyrumYzGTt, 别吃饭了， 你的苍老师 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/JoGZev16CnI/
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 激情朗诵《敬爱的仓老师》，太尼玛有才了！！！_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 胡狼 风行天下 苍井空 春晚 2011
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 额 我说的是不要拆成好多部分 没有否认扩展本身 你这是偷换概念嘛
<Jagdwurst> vimscript sucks
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 你跟我谈因子化 那咱们可以谈谈forth language
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 你可以把它们组装成一个整体啊，你有这个权力
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 我有这个权力 但是没这个精力
<snugglecat> av 无国界， av 人有国籍
<gebjgd> 不爱日剧
<microcai> yunfan: 那个刷新问题越来越严重了
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:30:29)
<snugglecat> CyrumYzGTt, 别吃饭了， 你的苍老师 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/JoGZev16CnI/
<yunfan> microcai: 干我毛是
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 你呀就是又想好，又想巧，又想老牛不吃草，世上那有那么好的事
<microcai> Inode_LF: 去 matrix 里生活就可以
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> ofan: 6级好难啊
<cfy> Kandu: 我哭了。。。。听力听不清楚。。。
<microcai> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125706
<[ub]> microcai ⇪ ti: [BUG REPORT] 8600M: gnome-terminal refresh and performance problems - nV News Forums
<Inode_LF> microcai: 怎么解释，子宫or黑客帝国?
<microcai> Inode_LF: 子宫啊
<snugglecat> CyrumYzGTt, 看了么
<Inode_LF> microcai: 对，你该叫yunfan去
<CyrumYzGTt> snugglecat: 没
<yunfan> Inode_LF: 你就是成天说教
<Inode_LF> yunfan: 必须的，这是装逼哲学的开始
<snugglecat> CyrumYzGTt, 不看看你的苍老师???
 * Inode_LF has left freenode (Quit: Leaving. )
<alvin_rxg> 敬爱的苍老师，惭愧惭愧，还没瞻仰过您的大作
<CyrumYzGTt> snugglecat:  不感独享。苍老师是你的，也是我的，但最终仍然是你的
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 硬盘故障即将发生，如何处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357691 硬盘为：希捷ST3500418AS，固件CC34（后升级到CC46）。 开机显示，一个硬盘故障即将发生，打开磁盘工具，显示SMART检测失败，坏扇区数：4095 请教大家，这个问题该如何处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 疯无可疯 — 2011-12-17 19:55
<yunfan> 除了堆 还有什么比较通用的结构 ?
<Jagdwurst> yunfan: 通啥用?
<snugglecat> .....
<yunfan> 问问
<yunfan> 想注个米来存储资料用
<Jagdwurst> yunfan: 你是说 heapsort 的那种堆还是啥堆?
<yunfan> Jagdwurst: 就是数据存储
<Jagdwurst> 神马数据?
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～～，原來 snugglecat 不是跟本尊說話
<metbsd> linux支持双显卡切换？
<CyrumYzGTt> 以假乱真
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 和你说
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你跟 CyrumYzGTt 說，， 不是跟吾說
<snugglecat> 是和尔说
<snugglecat> 是与尔说
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 可是你之前不是對我說，，
<snugglecat> .........
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你的MJ來了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 爱你
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 惡。。 閃人
<snuggledcat> 又来了一个cat
<maucat> you are right
<maucat> 今天人不少啊
<maucat> 六级都考过了吧
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<Atrix> metbsd: 编译内核时看到了混合显卡的驱动，但是没有试，因为我的机器只有一个显卡
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<adam8157> http://vger.linux-kernel.cn/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: LINUX-KERNEL.CN
<snugglecat> maucat, 喵， 喵
<adam8157> Kandu: 你都有啥邮件列表 偏内核或linux的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你知道有什么单词跟 slice piece 接近么
<snugglebat> snugglecat: 吱吱
<yunfan> adam8157: 或者跟 聚合有关系
<adam8157> yunfan: 要起名字呢啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 想注册个域名 存储我的一些个人的列表和哈希表资料
<snugglecat> knownbad, forget me.
<adam8157> yunfan: sandwich
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个 额
<adam8157> lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 你还真是饕餮阿 不如注册个 脆脆鲨.com
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒，相關的只有杭州和上海的 lug
<adam8157> Kandu: 哪个偏技术些 人气强些
<Kandu> adam8157: 上海 lug 比較活躍些。然後還加了 fpc 的列表不錯
<adam8157> Kandu: fpc?
<Kandu> adam8157: freepascal 的用戶和開發列表
<yunfan> adam8157: 有许多 io域名都不错 就是太贵了 nnd  99美元 我要是搞创业就毫不犹豫的买 可是只是为了个人用途 貌似没必要
<adam8157> info路过
<yunfan> info都被注了 主要是我为了存储 搞个.io很有语义性
<snugglecat> lubcat, 喵
<yunfan> 终于找到个便宜的了
<snugglecat> 这里的喵星人真多
<lubcat> snuggle ??
<Freebuilder> ~/.gtkrc-2.0 中不能引用环境变量？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<gebjgd> [gebjgd(i)]
 * Jagdwurst 断网看书
<LOL_> ubuntulog: Av
<LOL_> ubuntulog: .
<Freebuilder> 有人比较过 e4rat 和以前的 preload 吗？
<snugglecat> e17 真是用得太爽了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐干啥呢
<metbsd> e17能用了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 看小说
<metbsd> 0.9999？
<snugglecat> 能啊
<microcai> kikidong:  hi
<adam8157> roylez_:  啥小说
<snugglecat> 1 了吧
<microcai> kikidong:  换到 开源驱动了
<roylez_> adam8157: 战天
<adam8157> 0_0
<kikidong> microcai: ?
<microcai> kikidong:  nvidia
<kikidong> microcai: e..
<snugglecat> 确实是 16.999
<snugglecat> 总之就是好用
<metbsd> 随时崩溃的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<centerpoint> 请问screen怎么向上滚屏?
<centerpoint> 请问screen怎么向上滚屏?  急用,谢谢
<cfy> centerpoint: shift+pgup
<microcai> centerpoint: 我只会 tmux
<cfy> microcai: 用slim不？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<centerpoint> cfy: 我试了不行阿.我是远程别的Linux
<microcai> cfy: slim 是啥？
<roylez_> adam8157: 滚一个给爷瞧瞧！
<centerpoint> cfy: 本地是可以的
<snugglecat> metbsd, 现在不崩溃了
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> centerpoint: c-a [
<cfy> microcai: 是个xdm
<metbsd> E17也beta了N年了，挺不要脸的
<Atrix> microcai: 登录管理器
<roylez_> adam8157: 小说看完了...
<metbsd> 这么久还是beta
<adam8157> roylez_: 看三体去
<cfy> centerpoint: 配置问题吧
<snugglecat> 好用
<roylez_> cfy: 这星期进度如何啊？
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 啥？
<cfy> adam8157: 看完的路过
<roylez_> adam8157: 三体看得昏昏欲睡
<adam8157> 或者看量子力学史话  我最近在看 很爽
<snugglecat> metbsd, 再说不好用， 跟你急
<centerpoint> roylez_: 提示 must be on a window layer
<roylez_> adam8157: 你重口
<adam8157> roylez_: 科学家的身子 IT民工的命
<roylez_> centerpoint: 你自己慢慢琢磨，呵呵
<centerpoint> roylez_: 谢谢提示
<roylez_> adam8157: 你这话怎么这么耳熟？小姐脾气丫鬟命？
<adam8157> roylez_: 恩
<metbsd> 我还是喜欢WIN7 64
 * snugglecat 跟metbsd 急
<cfy> adam8157: 不过你有op,不错啦
<adam8157> cfy: 是啊
<adam8157> cfy: 还可以踢踢人玩儿
<cfy> adam8157: 不要踢我
<adam8157> cfy: 电子书做好没
<cfy> adam8157: 我不说
<centerpoint> roylez_: 谢谢提示,可以了. J or K
<roylez_> cfy: 这周踢过你了，下周再问
<adam8157> cfy: 赶紧做哦
<roylez_> cfy: 有没有后悔学这门手艺？
<cfy> roylez_: 没啊
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你啥事情被 roylez 抓把柄了？
<tusooa> echo *;
<iGoogle> 天天被骂
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac272125/  仔仔唱歌？
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 你那么爱她 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e
<adam8157> 你来啦
<iGoogle> adam8157: 小朋友。没礼貌。
<iGoogle> file:///home/eexp/%E9%9F%B3%E4%B9%90/Akon-lonely.mp3
<iGoogle> 听这歌曲
<cfy> lonely?
<snugglecat> 没礼貌？ 小e=小姨？
<iGoogle> cfy: lol 你熟悉？
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似听过
<adam8157> iGoogle: file://.....
<iGoogle> adam8157: 咋了。难道你直接点击了？ lol
<cfy> file://dev/zero/
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你发这个...
<cfy> file:///dev/zero/
<cfy> file:///dev/zero
<iGoogle> 拖放文件，不行啊。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273807/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 【人兽片】狗添人！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274368/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 二战日本军用避孕套：突击一番 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez_: ....主席口味太重了。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 突击一番，这名字取得好啊
 * adam8157 afk
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274001/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 劲爆的朝鲜阅兵 - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/709c1d31gw1do5ji6esj9j.jpg 这人偷我的构思
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac273917/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 北京后海惊现老吴克与时尚女玩“船震门” - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国有阅兵的么
<roylez_> adam8157: 五台山离北京很近吗？
<Freebuilder> 用 livecd 默认方式安装的 ubuntu 都是带 preload 服务的？
<Evanescence> 求教,一个音频文件被软件播放,一般需要哪些权限? 我发现从windows分区下拷贝过来后不能播放了... 766 还是 744 还是??
<Freebuilder> Evanescence, 644
<Evanescence> Freebuilder: thanks
<snugglecat> 美国的阅兵看起来好懒散啊
<snugglecat> 貌似美国是靠军演
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 因为他们没正步
<yunfan> snugglecat: 因为他们不靠表演吃饭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: notebooksbilliger.de不卖asus x101h了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么?
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 貌似共产阵营都爱靠阅兵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 莫非是买到了绝版了?
<Freebuilder> 正步是共产党特有还是中国特有或干脆是中国共产党特有？
<alvin_rxg> 应该是没人要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: T_T
<snugglecat> 那些阅兵是吓死人的？
<snugglecat> 不用打，美国就被朝鲜的阅兵吓死了？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005N8TA96/ref=asc_df_B005N8TA965697705?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=billigerde-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B005N8TA96
<[ub]> gebjgd 非linux网址? Asus X101H 25,7 cm Netbook braun: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 配置变化了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win7 starter
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2011-12-17-POSIX-close-is-broken.html
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? POSIX close(2) is broken
<yunfan> adam8157: 注册了个 tuple.info
<krfantasy> 弱弱的问一个问题，在新立得安装了libgc-dev后，#include <gc.h>后，编译时总是弹出implicit declaration警告，求解
 * mayli_ sleepy
 * mayli_ sleepython
<microcai> kikidong:
<cfy> krfantasy: gc是啥？
<cfy> garbage collection?
<microcai> cfy:  yeah
<cfy> microcai: 哦？C语言也有这个啊，
<cfy> gentoo貌似只有dev-libs/boehm-gc
<Kandu> cfy: 這個就是 deb repo 裡的libgc
<krfantasy> cfy: Boehm's GC is a garbage collecting storage allocator that is
<krfantasy> intended to be used as a plug-in replacement for C's malloc.
<cfy> Kandu: krfantasy: 嗯，看到了
<Kandu> cfy: 雲風對這個 gc 不看好，自己又寫了個 http://blog.codingnow.com/2008/06/gc_for_c.html
<[ub]> Kandu 非linux网址? 云风的 BLOG: 给 C 实现一个垃圾收集器
<krfantasy> 不是implicit declaration警告， 就是undefined reference to警告，但是gc.h明明在include目录下
<cfy> Kandu: 不错，哈哈。
<mayli_> krfantasy: 是不是你的malloc和gc的malloc冲突了？
<savr> hello
<[ub]> savr, 好  ㍭ 
<savr> I just ask the hotel I'm at to change some AUD for me
<savr> they told me the exchange rate is 8.2
<krfantasy> mayli_: 不是吧，gc.h里用的是GC_malloc
<savr> I asked them to confirm it and they still are telling me 8.2
<mayli> krfantasy: 那它提示哪里implicit declaration了？
<savr> I told them I want to change $250. they said they do not have enough cash and I should go to my room and they will call me when they do.
<krfantasy> mayli: implicit declaration of function ‘GC_MALLOC’ 之类的
<savr> they just called me
<roylez_> cfy: 这个好 http://edweissman.com/famous-last-words-by-bosses-ive-had
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? Famous Last Words by Bosses I've Had - edw519
<savr> why do I feel like I am being scammed?
<mayli> krfantasy: 会不会是你自己又写了一遍gcmalloc？
<cfy> roylez_: 打不开。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
<krfantasy> mayli: 没有啊，后来有警告undefined reference to `GC_malloc'，我想应该是include时出了什么问题
<savr> should I do it?
<krfantasy> 请教关于c语言包含头文件的细节
<Kandu> krfantasy: 話說，編譯時加了 $(pkg-config --cflags --libs bdw-gc) 沒
<mayli> krfantasy: 有没有可能是libgc的头文件没在你路径里，你试试绝对路径include
<krfantasy> Kandu: 没有bdw-gc
<Kandu> krfantasy: dpkg -L libgc-dev | grep "pc$"
<mayli> krfantasy: -lgc
<Kandu> krfantasy: 去這裏找編譯參數即可
<krfantasy> Kandu: 找到了
<krfantasy> mayli: 这个有用了，oh yeah
<mayli> krfantasy: 不好意思，一开始我迷糊了。。
<krfantasy> mayli: Kandu: 谢谢
<krfantasy> mayli: 怎么知道哪些库编译要加 -l lib-name ？
<mayli> krfantasy: 看你的include头文件，一般特殊的头文件都要加特殊的编译器参数
<krfantasy> mayli: 原来是这样，学习了
<mayli> krfantasy: 具体参数要么直接引用绝对路径，要么pkg-config看
<snugglecat> krfantasy, 有啥细节啊
<krfantasy> snugglecat: 不知道啥细节，初学一年C了断断停停，还是老样子
<lubcat> 今天的速已经不是昨天那网速了
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 他是用win的呀
<snugglecat> 让领导先走是出自哪里啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 那个火灾吧
<cfy> snugglecat: 烧死了很多学生的
<mayli> snugglecat: 新疆吧
<Kandu> cfy: krfantasy 用 win32?
<mayli> O(i++); ???
<cfy> Kandu: 我说那个云风
<Kandu> cfy: 他用 freebsd 的
<cfy> Kandu: 那还exe
<cfy> Kandu: rm = del..
<mayli> 这个页面上这代码是什么意思？ http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/improve-performance-with-recompile/?cid=sw:prccsdn1976
<[ub]> mayli 非linux网址? Improve performance without rewriting a single line of code - Intel® Software Network
<Kandu> cfy: 照顧 win32 用戶唄
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 统计软件R安装完成之后在哪里找到啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357704 我用sudo apt-get install r-base 命令安装完成之后，怎么找不到启动程序的方法呀？ 是没有安装正确还是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tyxkzzf123456 — 2011-12-17 21:50
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安，牛們
 * Kandu Zzz
<cfy> Kandu: good night
<yunfan> Kandu: 你走了？
<yunfan> Kandu:  我今天还有个文章要写呢
<snugglecat> 好像 国外有个传统， 船遇海难了， 船长必须与船同在
<cfy> ....
<cfy> yunfan: 啥文章？
<snugglecat> 其他人逃生， 船长不能逃
<snugglecat> 是么
<yunfan> cfy: ideas
<yunfan> 好了 开工写
<cfy> yunfan: 哦
<may1i>  color test
<eataix> 请问有哪款USB无线网卡是可以在Ubuntu下"开箱即用"的?
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs 下怎么使用xetex?
<may1i> eataix 早期的一些貌似a't'h
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 船员都脱险了，船长就可以离开了吧。
<centerpoint> eataix: Fast 54M的垃圾网卡,30元,支持
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 求救：gnome3安装后无桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357706 gnome3安装后，进入，桌面一片空白。没有顶栏，鼠标也不其作用！重装无数，都这样！就只显示桌面！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkanglong — 2011-12-17 22:26
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚，我用latex
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274148/
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有汽车总动员2看咯
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 这恐怕是最疯狂的理发了！ - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<pocoyo> cfy: 中文不是不好弄嘛。
<cfy> pocoyo: 装个cjk,然后每个文档里多两行字就行了
<cfy> pocoyo: 简单的呀
<pocoyo> cfy: cjk怎么装？
<cfy> pocoyo: 包啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 包怎么装啊。
<zhan> cjk
<zhan> tooooooooooooooooold
<eataix> 找到了这个网站https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported, 问题已解决. 谢谢 mayli 和 centerpoint!
<zhan> pocoyo: 用 auctex 吧，选 xetex 的 engine
<pocoyo> zhan: 没错。那你说用什么？
<pocoyo> zhan: 下在试用 auctex 怎么选 xetex的engine  请问？
<zhan> 不是有个菜单么？ 有 engine 的选择
<cfy> roylez_: 没看懂
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274126/
<[ub]> roylez_ 非linux网址? 爆笑！军乐队豪迈演奏吓傻大眼娃 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇鱼.
<cfy> roylez_: 不看了，我要看car 2
<zhan> pocoyo: (setq TeX-engine 'xetex) 应该可以，要是最新的 auctex
<roylez_> cfy: /kick
<roylez_> cfy: 找死啊
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<zhan> roylez_: 尾巴竹席
<roylez_> zhan: ...
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, o
<zhan> fish on ee？
<zhan> 这名字好玩
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: a
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 我是看 泰坦尼克号是看到的。 结果那船长应该是死了吧
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: hallo
<yjcsuper> 有朋友在linux下炒股吗？
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 那是他舍不得，而且他觉得他犯了错。
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: hallo
<Jagdwurst> 散户炒股太危险
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 有没有定focus
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 小心 snugglecat 吃了你
<snugglecat> 可能现在不那么严格了吧， 所有人逃生了， 船长就可以逃了吧
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, :)
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 我怕 snugglecat 当了船长，然后船出事了。
<zhan> 这里的猫太多了
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 没有，虽然坐了几次 lufthansa, 但没有　mm 上
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 他是凤尾鱼
<Jagdwurst> 卡
<snugglecat> zhan, 都是我喵星人的老乡
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那啥， labor 的 deckblatt 咋搞… openoffice 没法编辑那些 pdf
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: latex
 * snugglecat 喵星人向火星人 knownbad 开战
<Jagdwurst> Jagdwurst: 你是说直接编辑 pdf ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你是说直接编辑 pdf ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那样的话，试试 inkscape
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 直接编辑好像有点难。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 是像像 libreoffice 那样导入个 pdf 文件
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: inkscape　能直接编辑 pdf 或者　ps
<snugglecat> 谁喜欢 norah jones 的
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 用google docs
<alvin_rxg> ok
<snugglecat> 那唱 jazz 的美女
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 识别率不低。
<Jagdwurst> 虽然 inkscape 编辑过的 ps 和 tex4ht 有点不怎么兼容
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<alvin_rxg> heizung 开了想睡觉，不开有点冷……
<Jagdwurst> .....
<Jagdwurst> 我没开
<Jagdwurst> 多穿了几件衣服
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 话说我之前的 deckblatt ，　如果网上有现成的，都是打印下来手填的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 从没编辑过
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 学校的？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 有些实验，有統一的 deckblatt
<alvin_rxg> 哪呢？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 一般和 beschreibung 在一起
<alvin_rxg> iro 没有…
<Jagdwurst> 没做过 iro
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没有你自己画个不就行了……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 干啥又编辑 pdf
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，但那个右上角的图没啊，学校的标记
<Jagdwurst> logo 学校的主页上有下载
<Jagdwurst> eps 黑白的,　jpg 的都有
<Jagdwurst> 不过好像不记得有 png 的
<alvin_rxg> wow， 我再找找
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 学校的标记一般都会有模板的
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 到学校的主页找找。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么ppt，logo一般都会有的。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 如果只要logo，还有一个地方应该可以找到，就是wiki
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 话说回来，我都有心给wiki捐点钱了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那个学校的通知和管理算是好的了。现在这里，网上没有统一的通知，开课时间每个网页上互相矛盾。一堆论坛和 portal，课件散的到处都是
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 每个课件和 übung 还要单独的密码..
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: x_X
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 你们两个在一起吗？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 曾经
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 国内的时候，６人间宿舍住过
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 看样子是你走了。小光，这样不好嘛。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: alvin_rxg 曾经是我们的寝室长（长短的长）
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 我讨厌看到 vicipaedia 那个人的头像
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 每次要占我这么多流量..
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 但是你想想，这个没有广告的页面是不长就可能帮助到你。也就是年底的时候出几次头像。
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何上传文件到ftp网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=357707 自带的那个好像不行啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-12-17 22:42
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 忍了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 如果你就要那个 pdf 里的　logo。还可以用 pdfimage 抓出来。记得没几个 pdf 是用矢量 logo 的
<pocoyo> zhan: 设置 Tex-engine 后怎么弄？
<yappy> 如何查看当前网速？
<pocoyo> yappy: 360测速。
<yappy> pocoyo: 不是这个意思。如我正在下几个文件，想看它们现在的综合速度。
<pocoyo> yappy: ifstat ?
<pocoyo> yappy: http://i.imgur.com/R5NSU.png
<yappy> good!
<pocoyo> yappy: gnome 3 的话 装个 net monitor的扩展 也行。显示不同接口的即时速度
<yappy> ifstat 挺好，简洁
<jamg> :
<zhan> pocoyo: 啊，你现在到哪一步了？要达到啥目的？
<pocoyo> zhan: 没进展 刚才干别的事去了。 我想在emacs 编辑完 带中文的tex文件后 输出 pdf 或者预览dvi什么的。
<zhan> 额。。 直接编辑，然后狂按 C-c C-c 就可以了
<alvin_rxg> 狂按
<cfy> pocoyo: latex
 * cfy emacs 23.3.4
<pocoyo> cfy: 不打算用 latex。
<zhan> C-c C-c 很有意思，开始是编译，然后就是 View
<zhan> 要是带 bib 的，还会自动给 bibtex
<pocoyo> zhan: 中文没显示出来。要配置字体？。
 * yunfan googlecode的hg挺方便的 现在我的项目基本都换hg了
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 帯bib也不用写makefile?
<zhan> 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: latex好啊
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 不然怎么叫 emacs 呢
<Jagdwurst> ...
<zhan> cfy: toooooooooooooooooold
<pocoyo> bib是什么。
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 能自动判断  latex 一次还是两次吗?
<cfy> zhan: toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<zhan> pocoyo: 你怎么写的文件，tex 是啥版本？
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 不能貌似
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 或者连bib 3次
<pocoyo> zhan: debian里的 2009的貌似。
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 会，次数不到会提示
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: debian squeenz 里的  tex4ht 转图有　bug
<zhan> 2009 啊，xetex 已经可以用系统字体了啊
<Jagdwurst> pocoyo: debian squeenz 的 texlive 居然还没缺  beamer 的文档...
<zhan> 有 ctex 宏包么？
<Jagdwurst> s/没//
<pocoyo> zhan: 啥都不懂。宏包也不知道怎么装啊。
<yunfan> Kandu: http://geek42.info/article/douban-and-rich-media.rst
<[ub]> yunfan 非linux网址? 关于豆瓣网的富媒体化的想法
<pocoyo> zhan: 怎么网上找的 xetex 教程很凌乱。
 * cfy 表示很保守
<Jagdwurst> zhan:　圣誕期间的论文试试用 emacs 　xD
 * cfy 用的都是老软件
<zhan> pocoyo: 额。。 我建议直接安装 texlive 2011, 用那个网络安装，然后 tlmgr 管理。
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 要用那个 auctex 插件
<Jagdwurst> 对，不管啥系统都用 tlmgr ，虽然慢
<pocoyo> zhan: 推荐点教程。。。  安装2011后。还能直接跟emacs关联不？
<yappy> texlive 2011 有多大
<Jagdwurst> 看装多少
<yappy> 最大多大
<pocoyo> zhan: 如 C-c C-c 编译等的。
<zhan> pocoyo: 那个啊，我找下，记得有个人写过一个文档的
<zhan> pocoyo: http://blog.jjgod.org/2009/11/21/chinese-in-tex-live-2009/  <== 这个是中文的， 09 以及以上的都支持
<[ub]> zhan 非linux网址? jjgod / blog - TeX Live 2009 的 LaTeX 中文支持
<jamg> pocoyo, n
<jamg> yappy:w
<Jagdwurst> texlive 09 不都己经帯了中文字体了嘛…
<LOL_> http://xxxx.net
<[ub]> LOL_ 非linux网址? xxxx.net: The Leading XXX Site on the Net
<pocoyo> zhan: 不错。看来还得花些时间来学习。
<tenzu> roylez_: cave story+是在是太NB了, 我真佩服作者
<zhan>  这个应该还靠谱， http://emacser.com/auctex.htm
<[ub]> zhan ⇪ ti: Emacs 中的 TeX 排版系统 | Emacs中文网
<roylez_> tenzu: 废话
<roylez_> tenzu: ballos太牛了，打不赢啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 比shank游戏性强太多
<Jagdwurst> 先想想怎么把一堆 vim 的脚本用　elisp 重写...
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 带的那个太丑了。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 真正好玩是拿到booster 2.0
<roylez_> tenzu: 拿到没？
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 我用到的中文最多是自己的名字 :D
<roylez_> tenzu: 我在看阿三的电影《未知死亡》挺好看的，可是为啥是3小时啊...
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 不过现在中文也不咋折腾了
<pocoyo> zhan: 看了例子太少了。
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 还有啥字体?  我觉得目前中文好看字体不多。看别人windows的雅黑不错，自己没用过
<tenzu> roylez_: 没, 错过了, 不过我第一次和女机器人换了枪, 向下射击也能飞
<tenzu> roylez_: 看来我至少还得再玩两遍
<roylez_> tenzu: ....我第一次玩就这样
<zhan> roylez_: yo，这个我看过，模仿记忆碎片的，不过是正序
<pocoyo> zhan: 目前我的情况是 装好。想要什么包的时候可以自动装上。
<roylez_> tenzu: 机枪 + 0.8 booster
<tenzu> roylez_: 对
<zhan> pocoyo: 那可以自己装个 texlive，然后要包了 tlmgr 安装。texlive 自己有个包管理系统
<roylez_> tenzu: 有手柄的话，设连发，那个泡泡枪也不错
<zhan> Jagdwurst: xetex 可以直接用系统字体，系统里有啥就用啥
<pocoyo> zhan: debian 里的 texlive 怎么没有这个 tlmgr?
<zhan> pocoyo: 2011 年都过完了，texlive 都快出 2012 了
<tenzu> roylez_: 泡泡蓄力还是不错的
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 我系统的里也比那几个 t1 字体好看不到哪去
<tenzu> roylez_: 剑lv3的时候比较NB
<roylez_> tenzu: 连发的话飞快
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 那几个 Adobe 的中文拿来就差不多了
<roylez_> tenzu: 那是，就是短点
<pocoyo> zhan: ... 好吧。
<Jagdwurst> zhan: adobe　用的最多的是 minionpro,　没仔细看中文帯了哪些字体..
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知道我能不能拿到星星, spur估计没戏了
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 请问你的Vim是黑屏白字吗?
<zhan> Jagdwurst: 中文 Song Hei kai fangsong
<pocoyo> zhan: 那我这就把 2009卸载算了。 看着烦。
<roylez_> tenzu: 什么星星？那个装饰用的吗？
<roylez_> tenzu: 没spur拿不到的
<zhan> pocoyo: 我很久之前写过一个安装的文章。不过那时还是 texlive2008
<cfy> yunfan:
<tenzu> roylez_: 那我这次没戏了
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 算是
<cfy> yunfan: 能用户在每家都注册个付费会员帐号吧。
<cfy> yunfan: 这里排版出错了
<tenzu> roylez_: 好像拿spur, 我要修改
<roylez_> tenzu: 2.0的booster才好玩啊
<cfy> yunfan: 可以将豆瓣替换成任意相关类型的网站，比如 果壳网
<cfy> yunfan: 还有这里
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 我找找看...
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 能改成白屏黑字吗?
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 能啊
<roylez_> tenzu: spur不需要啊。用booster直接飞回以前的那个洞穴找老头把 polar star 升级就好
<tenzu> roylez_: 下次看攻略, 打best ending
<roylez_> tenzu: 你都没polar star了
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 怎么改
<alvin_rxg> vim 黑屏白字？……
<roylez_> tenzu: 我都没见过最好的ending啊，打不赢ballos...
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 你是说 term　下? 还是 gvim?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ?
<yunfan> cfy: 排版的问题我一律不管 如果有概念性问题我再考虑改
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 终端
<yunfan> cfy: 不过你可以在评论里加修改意见
<cfy> yunfan: opera杀手啊
<cfy> yunfan: 我一回复。。。opera死了。。。回了两次了。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 算了
<cfy> yunfan: 逻辑归属出错了。。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 所以我要修改, 弄个HP9999什么的
<yunfan> cfy: 那没办法 评论我用外包的 只能说你的 opeara 比较挫
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: ?
<yunfan> cfy: 你没发现那个评论是 disqus的
<cfy> yunfan: 排版出错了你不管下？
<cfy> yunfan: 分段出错啊
<roylez_> tenzu: hp最大应该是127。因为那一扎就死的针就这伤害。估计作者是用的什么短整形
<tenzu> roylez_: 没plus的时候有人改到hp200
<roylez_> tenzu: o...
<yunfan> cfy: 关他呢 我一向不理这种事 再说了 我自己用  chrome / firefox看过 没有什么大问题 你等 opera用户我一向不理
<roylez_> tenzu: 等重玩吧。booster可以四个方向加速
<tenzu> roylez_: walkthrough里看到了
<cfy> yunfan: 能用户在每家都注册个付费会员帐号吧。
<cfy> yunfan: 你那里，这句话是连在一起的？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你在墙外面。youtube搜视频嘛
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 我找找，　之前自己也配过颜色
<tenzu> roylez_: 都看了一晚上了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<lubcat> 有红警的不
<yunfan> cfy: 懒得改 嘿嘿
<tenzu> lubcat: 撸吧!凯特!
<lubcat> tenzu: together?!
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 是用Vim的脚本吗?
<tenzu> lubcat: 我负责照相
<cfy> yunfan: 好文章，首先排版要好哦
<lubcat> tenzu: 多不好意思。
<LOL_> 基友
<lubcat> LOL_: 小号真多
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 是啊，或者你看看有没有现成的 cs
<tenzu> lubcat: 不要一上来就互撸娃, 太重口
<lubcat> tenzu: 去你的。
<yunfan> cfy: 那是你的理论 我还不知道你 接着你就要推销 tex 然后就是 emacs了
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 哦
 * zhan cfy 握爪，推销 tex 和 emacs， 哈哈
<cfy> yunfan: 那我只推销latex,然后顺便emacs....
<cfy> zhan: :D
<LOL_> ...那个好称Ctrl至死的编辑器
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: morning?
<alvin_rxg> x_X morning..
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 自己配色还需要配一大堆。用自帯的 colorscheme 吧
<zhan> vim 不是有触电般的 Esc 么？
<yunfan> cfy: 哼哼 你这点花花肠子还瞒得过我么
<cfy> yunfan: ....,其实我根本没想到。是你想多了 哈哈
<yunfan> zhan: 其实vim里也多半用C-xxx类组合键 比如 c-
<Jagdwurst> zhan: emacs 最大的问题是，和我的其它全局快捷键有冲突
<Jagdwurst> zhan: 而且 elisp 虽然比 vimscript 好用，但也 sucks
 * zhan 全局快捷键都绑定 Win 键的
<Jagdwurst> win 键不够
<cfy> 你需要还wm
<Jagdwurst> 又不想用 win + ... + ...
<cfy> 换
<yunfan> 我的问题是 我的wm需要占用 meta
 * cfy sawfish路过
 * zhan xmonad 路过
<yunfan> 所以在 irssi里都用 esc来代替
<Jagdwurst> 换其它的 wm 也一样，win 键＋26字母不够
 * Jagdwurst xmonad路过
<yunfan> Jagdwurst: 加模式就可以了 比如我的 i3-wm 有个 resize模式 这样复用率高多了
<yunfan> 不过这个貌似堕入了emacs way
<alvin_rxg> i3, wmii 的 wmiiii
<zhan> 我觉得常用的全局快捷键没几个啊。。
<alvin_rxg> awesome "地" 飘过
<yunfan> zhan: 你是不是鼠标党哦
<Jagdwurst> yunfan: xmonad　方便，简单，文档全
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: i3 的 tabbed layout 没问题了吗？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 哪个？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: meta+w
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 跟 ion3 没得比 不过 还凑合 而且我平时不用 管他呢
<yunfan> Jagdwurst: 简单方便取决于你的喜好 呵呵
<alvin_rxg>  :|  tabbed layout 是我最想用的，以前经常是有问题的，就没用。
<zhan> yunfan: 不是纯键盘党。。。
<alvin_rxg> 邪恶滴百度啊～ http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/772454c5gw1do60hzou2zj.jpg
<noctuorare> 请问下，dconf有没有像gconf一样在卸载一个软件后/etc/dconf中保留一堆废键还清不掉的情况？
<alvin_rxg> dconf 是啥？
<zhan> gconf 是啥
<noctuorare> alvin_rxg: Gnome 3启用的和Gsettings一起代替gconf的东西。
<noctuorare> zhan: 我发现你们在卖萌？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你用那个干嘛 我最感兴趣的是类型 ion3里的那种 一个窗口里有不同的tab 可以切来切去显示
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: i3... 还是 ion3 ?
 * zhan 表示从来没和 gconf 打过交道
<iGoogle> noctuorare: 支持你批判他们
<iGoogle> zhan: 。。。
<zhan> iGoogle: 死阿姨，你的 fvwm 呢？
<alvin_rxg> zhan: 么办法， ibus 还带个 ibus-gconf
<noctuorare> zhan: 哦，我是被东西恶心坏了，把它mask了。怕dconf又恶心我。
<iGoogle> 乖乖。
<noctuorare> alvin_rxg: ibus现在可以用dconf
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 当然是ion3了 i3的模型不如ion3的好 至少对我来说
<zhan> 一直用 fcitx
<noctuorare> alvin_rxg: 就是不知道dconf别也搞这样清不掉的东西。我已经不管性能了。
<iGoogle> dconf 本来就更恶心
<Jagdwurst> ... fcitx 从前 sucks。于是一直用 ibus
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 我用KDE的，那些包都是能不碰就不碰。scim在Opera密码管理中有问题，fcitx的话没有好的仓颉码表。
<Jagdwurst> 自从有了ibus后
<cfy> iGoogle: car2哦，lol
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> noctuorare: 你还在scim?
<noctuorare> iGoogle: ibus的话，可以gconf可以dconf也可以完全放弃存储。
<iGoogle> cfy: 这不早看过？
<noctuorare> iGoogle: kimpanel強行依赖，我很无奈。
<Jagdwurst> noctuorare: 自己推护一套码表，哪个输入法都能用
<cfy> iGoogle: car2，你早看过？不可可能吧
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst: 现在没这个时间折腾。
<iGoogle> noctuorare: kde..麻烦些
<zhan> cfy: 阿姨可牛了
<Jagdwurst> noctuorare: 就一个文本文件，存个码表。不花时间
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst: 想问下dconf会不会/etc或者/var留下些东西，不留垃圾的话就先ibus了。
<iGoogle> cfy: 记得看过2次。你中文语言的？
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst: 主要是配ebuild麻烦……
<cfy> iGoogle: 那不会，我又不是崽崽 :D
<Jagdwurst> 没听说过 dconf...
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 是呀，为了和Gnome搞标准话妥协出一堆破玩意，可惜了。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...我都没看过。。。刚刚下下来
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst: 哦。
<iGoogle> cfy: 那你落后了
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst, zhan, alvin_rxg: 感谢。
<iGoogle> noctuorare: 可是，2套要融合，kde只好妥协很多的
<zhan> noctuorare: 我就一直在乱吐槽喔
<iGoogle> 都按照freedesktop的标准来
<noctuorare> zhan: 没事，有人回已经很感谢了。
<noctuorare> iGoogle: FDo分明就是Gnome的子站……
<Jagdwurst> noctuorare: 码表都是复制直接用的，不需要 ebuild
<iGoogle> fdo是啥。
<iGoogle> fd
<iGoogle> ...
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨，你的 fvwm 呢？还活着么？
<noctuorare> iGoogle: freedesktop.org
<iGoogle> zhan: 保留着
<iGoogle> noctuorare: 通常直接说fd。你带o的。不习惯。lol
<zhan> iGoogle: 那个猴子屁股也还在啊
<zhan> iGoogle: ooo 你习惯么
<iGoogle> zhan: 你要猴子屁股？
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 哦，主要是OOo、bgo说多了，就出FDo了。
<iGoogle> ooo，直接删除的
<cfy> iGoogle: 还没睡啊
<zhan> iGoogle: 鬼才要你的破猴子屁股图标
<iGoogle> ç ´office
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 等WPS了。
<zhan> noctuorare: 阿姨已经投奔 tex 了
<iGoogle> zhan: 我以为你圣诞，要贴猴子屁股，去找妹子玩呢。
<iGoogle> noctuorare: 也不要。麻烦
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst: 不好意思，回漏了您的。ebuild习惯了。我这自己安装个字体什么都用ebuild，管理的时候好管理。
<cfy> ebuild....
<cfy> gentooer
<noctuorare> Jagdwurst: /var/pkg/usr owner:root group:wheel permission:775
<iGoogle> 拉。wheel是啥组
<pocoyo> zhan: 这个网络安装着太麻烦了。
<zhan> ebuild 好啊，比其他的打包方式都好
<Jagdwurst> ...
<zhan> pocoyo: 你网络不好吧
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 原来是说可以使用su的组。
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 现在这个都淡化了吧。
<pocoyo> zhan: 反正是不怎么样。一般吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: wheel是啥组。。。。
<iGoogle> 没啥印象。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 太不专业了
<pocoyo> zhan: 2009的 能不能装ctex包方便的。
<iGoogle> cfy: 是你家的组？
<cfy> iGoogle: 枉为神了
<cfy> iGoogle: 能su的组，
<iGoogle> 方向盘
<noctuorare> 方向盘+1
<iGoogle> 你个书虫子。才知道嘛
<cfy> ...
<iGoogle> 用不上的东西，你都知道。 cfy nnnnd
<cfy> iGoogle: ...哪里用不上了
<zhan> pocoyo: 直接下个 ctex 的宏包，看能不能用
<cfy> iGoogle: 不wheel,你咋su。又不是ubuntu.随便sudo 的
<zhan> cfy: 阿姨是 root 敢死队的
<iGoogle> cfy: 这里是ub的房间。
<iGoogle> 额。都是叛徒。忘记了。
<Jagdwurst> iGoogle: 阿姨?
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> lol
<zhan> 其实其他发行版用 sudo 也很方便的
<cfy> zhan: 哦。原来如此
<noctuorare> 对于喜欢sub-pixel aa的朋友推荐一下Linux Libertine英语视线字体。感觉很好。
<cfy> zhan: 但是要配置。
<cfy> zhan: 我都是su的
<cfy> zhan: 除非特别命令，也许回去配置下
<cfy> 会去
<zhan> visudo 一下就是了
<iGoogle> 蛋疼
<cfy> 那得先man下
<cfy> 。。。
<Jagdwurst> 阿姨有蛋?
<zhan> 没有
 * cfy 围观，ee发飙
<zhan> 早碎了
<iGoogle> 这家伙，谁啊。
<zhan> 阿姨开始摆谱了
<Jagdwurst> 你大爷
<iGoogle> Jagdwurst: 死家伙。别乱说话。
<noctuorare> 我表示我用pkexec的。因为polkit強制安装上，所以就没办法了。
<cfy> Jagdwurst: ee好欺负么？哈哈，如果是 roylez_ 或者 adam8157,你已经kick咯
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 阿姨当然没蛋
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 阿姨有鲍鱼
 * zhan 围观
<noctuorare> 就是pkexec不保留当前目录这个信息，有点麻烦。
 * Jagdwurst 表示反感不喜欢家伙这词
<iGoogle> 。。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 你惨了
<yunfan> 鲍鱼 +1024
<iGoogle> 我不急。等都露头。再说
<cfy> iGoogle: 我急着睡觉啊
<iGoogle> 我最喜欢踢 jyf
 * cfy 好困啊，
<iGoogle> .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 赶紧行天道吧
 * cfy 但是还得围观。。。
<alvin_rxg> 洗洗睡吧，都 0:19 了
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> Sun Dec 18 00:19:50 CST 2011
<cfy>  
<iGoogle> roylez_: 。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我喜欢你的鲍鱼 :]
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你个处男。功能都浪费了。
<zhan> 。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的秃驴该出场了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 刚好拿你的鲍鱼试试枪
<iGoogle> 其他的都不说了。唉
 * snugglecat 亮枪
<yunfan> 斗嘴没用
<cfy> 砸了？
<yunfan> 不如来一炮
<cfy> 白围观了
 * cfy 睡觉去。起来再看log
 * cfy op真不能惹。。。。
<zhan> 哈哈
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 自己自杀
<iGoogle> 我睡觉去。
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 才看到你的话…………凡是称我为家伙的，一律恶言相对
<cfy> 太霸气了。。。
<cfy> Jagdwurst: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你忘了 Jagdwurst
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你没有神霸气啊
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 相信 adam roylez 不会见人就称家伙
<iGoogle> 没看出是谁的马甲。
<iGoogle> 我要封，就一次全封了。
<roylez_> Jagdwurst: 你这家伙
<Jagdwurst> ...
<zhan> 这阿姨就是有些奇怪的口癖
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 家伙是啥意思？有侮辱的意思么？
 * zhan 不觉得
<iGoogle> 啥哦。他自己先乱说的。还怪别人了。
 * roylez_ 继续看阿三片
<cfy> 家伙 -> 指人含轻蔑或戏谑的意思
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 不是，因为一个最讨厌的人叫谁都喜欢称家伙。于是我特鄙视家伙这词
<alvin_rxg> 安啦，君子动嘴不动手
<zhan> roylez_: 那片就是太长了
<zhan> roylez_: 去看记忆碎片吧
<iGoogle> 阿三只有唱歌的片子吧
<roylez_> zhan: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 阿三的女人也还不错
 * cfy 睡觉
<iGoogle> 那是你喜欢的。白种女人。 roylez_
<zhan> 阿三还有个片，叫啥 三个白痴 啥的，也还不错
<roylez_> iGoogle: o...有道理
<roylez_> zhan: 这个看过了
<zhan> 啊三片都死长死长的。还没事就唱歌跳舞
<CyrusYzGTt> 这在 粉饰 太平盛世呢
<iGoogle> 小甜甜布莱尼在 Google+ 里成功被一百万人圈养
<knownbad> 贱猫走了。
<pocoyo> 都太烦琐了。看来我还是等着吧2012进sid吧。
<pocoyo> 还要改环境变量。
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 印度的片子不是唱歌就是跳舞吧？
<noctuorare> pocoyo: 什么？
<noctuorare> zhan: 我觉得不是没事就唱歌跳舞，分明是不是唱就是跳。没有别的了。
<pocoyo> noctuorare: texlive 。 安装起来太烦了 还下载那么大 受不了啊
<iGoogle> 还有打架。 noctuorare
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 额。一句话就安装了的。还麻烦？
<noctuorare> pocoyo: 哦，我两个Gentoo都是更新工具链安装syslog和cron之后就是texlive了。
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 哦，对。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 你静爱说风凉话
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 真是一句啊。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 哪句啊。
<iGoogle> 你不用aptitude?
<iGoogle> 都说这么多年了。你还不用
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 。。 想装2011版的 你怎么apt
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 你apt的能 tlmgr 吗。
<iGoogle> 啥哦。源里面的就安装。其他版本。自己找事
<iGoogle> 很高级的功能？
<Jagdwurst> 源里的更新不及时，常留 bug
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 不装其他版本的也行。那你告诉我怎么使用ctex包？
<iGoogle> 没见过不能实现的。源里面的够了。哪里有那么多花花肠子哦
<iGoogle> 你直接说，要实现啥嘛
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 嗯~ 我也觉得是。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 不过不知道我这为啥不支持中文呢？ 安装的 texlive-xetex ?
<iGoogle> 。。。
<pocoyo> 看来我安装的少了。不过安装多了 真是大
<iGoogle> ● as ~itex|g texlive|wc -l
<iGoogle> 23
<iGoogle> ● as texlive|wc -l
<iGoogle> 96
<iGoogle> 安装了小半
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 得 放弃了
<noctuorare> iGoogle: what is "as"?
<iGoogle> ● type as
<iGoogle> as 已被别名为“aptitude search”
<noctuorare> iGoogle: 我还在想GNU assembler……
<iGoogle> :D
<pocoyo> 不是 驴屁股吗？
<iGoogle> 你英语2级
<iGoogle> ● alias |wc -l
<iGoogle> 75
<iGoogle> 少了一半了。
<iGoogle> 睡觉
<pocoyo> 又来显摆网速。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gdm变样了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠.错觉....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 干嘛呢?
<alvin_rxg1> 没事干
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 看电影啊
<alvin_rxg1> 在看。 wolfsfährte
<Jagdwurst> 怎么中国的博士论文都要收费才能看?
<Jagdwurst> 只能上 sina 找...
<alvin_rxg1> 因为太难看了
<Jagdwurst> 又被迫上网
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: sina 网速巨慢。我这里下载一半肯定会断网...又要重头下
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: opera
<alvin_rxg1> 对哦， opera turbo 既加速，又带压缩的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 等有网络了装 opera
<Jagdwurst> chrome 还没好一点的 aria2 插件
<Jagdwurst> 有一个是国人写的，但不认 javascript
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 怎么个压缩?  http 自帯的?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 又怎么个加速法?
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 原理貌似是，本地 opera 给 opera 服务器发送请求，然后 opera 服务器先下载并渲染好，然后以 gzip 压缩，再发回本地 opera
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: “加速” 其实就是 缩小了请求文件的大小……
<Jagdwurst> 明天有网络了赶紧下 opera 去
<alvin_rxg1> 一般的网页+图片，通过 gzip 压缩后，都还行吧
<Jagdwurst> 图片不压缩已经很小了
<alvin_rxg1> 积少成多，对你当前的网络状况挺有用的
<Jagdwurst> 这倒是
<alvin_rxg1> 再在 opera 里整 irc，这也给压缩下。xD
<Jagdwurst> 服务器还能渲染好?   怎么个讲法?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 你又不用 opera, 咋知道滴
<alvin_rxg1> 不清楚……有文章说是这样的。
<alvin_rxg1> 它刚推出这 turbo 的时候，我看过相关的文章
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 手机上在用 opera mobil. 无wifi 时开启 turbo
<alvin_rxg1> 不过 opera mobil 部分 js 整得不好… 有些网页的 js 在 opera 里没法用。
<alvin_rxg1> 在看 zdf 的节目，那捐款的额度……个人……好多1k左右的。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我手机上 opera 没 turbo...
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 有个 opera mini, symbia 版本的
<Jagdwurst> 真的没有，大概太老了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> 2,8kbyte/s 速度下载 sina 上的 pdf...
<Jagdwurst> 1,1k/s了...
<Jagdwurst> 4.2 MB 需要 58分钟
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 3月份发布的， symbian/S60 opera 11
<Jagdwurst> 我当时收到过升级的通知，没理它
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 必胜客的广告.....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来没吃过
<alvin_rxg> 我也没
<Jagdwurst> 还真断网了...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 必胜客不是国貨?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 必胜客太贵了.小的时候吃不起
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 某帝時 宮人多懷春疾 醫者曰 須敕數十少年藥之 帝如言 後數日 宮人皆顏舒體胖 拜帝曰 賜藥疾愈謹謝恩 諸少年俯伏於後 枯瘠蹣跚 無復人狀 帝問是何物 對曰 藥渣
<Jagdwurst> 藥渣..
<Jagdwurst> lol
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 记得我小时候 必胜客一个批萨79人民币
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 小学吧.简直就是抢钱呢
<alvin_rxg> 小学时，我不知道啥是  kfc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kfc倒是很早就知道了.不过也够贵的.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 北京好多kfc
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 到大学后才隐约听到必胜客这名字...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 记得小时候5元一块鸡肉吧
<Jagdwurst> 幸好 flashgot + aria2 能续传...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 批萨原来 lidl 便宜的有 2,4€ 三个，前几天好像看到了 1,99€ 三个的...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: aldi也有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 从来不买
<alvin_rxg> 那些都填不饱肚子的
<Jagdwurst> 很能填饱，只是不健康
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 每个有 300g ... 撑死你
<alvin_rxg> 吃的时候是撑死，过俩小时就饿了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 垃圾食品啊.
<Jagdwurst> 终于下载到 50%　了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我从来不吃
<Jagdwurst> 为啥中国的 dissertation 要收费呢...
<Jagdwurst> 91Byte/s  这啥速度..
<Jagdwurst> 怀疑是不是又像 05 年那样海底光缆断了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 整个代理呗 =.=
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 网上偷来的sogou代理 http://code.bulix.org/qqp6ss-80911?raw
<gebjgd> 奇怪了. sony的笔记本品牌叫什么?
<gebjgd> vivo?
<gebjgd> 步步高新出的智能手机也叫vivo
<gebjgd> vaio...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续开始下载游戏了
<snugglecat> 回来了
<fennng> hi
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.android-hk.com/news/sony-ericsson-xperia-owners-can-now-get-50gb-of-free-storage-on-box-net-20111216/
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-18
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.android-hk.com/news/sony-ericsson-release-android-4-0-ics-alpha/
<sulit> 上午好
<nihui> vlc 播放器图标今天戴了个圣诞节帽子 ~~~
<metbsd> 好牛逼的播放器呀
<jiero> roylez 主席好。
<Atrix> 早上好
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 大个好。
<jiero> Atrix: 好
<Atrix> 周末就颓废了，刚起床，一回会该吃午饭了
<jamg> 什么东西
<jiero> ...
<jamg_> jamg, mmm
<jiero> 好玩。
<pocoyo> cfy: 在不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 在
<pocoyo> cfy: 你那个 CTAN 包怎么装的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 可以任意指定字体不能？
<cfy> pocoyo: CTAN?
<cfy> pocoyo: 我用cjk.一般只用gbsn
<cfy> pocoyo: 就几个字体，我记得转换下，也可以使用系统字体，以前我用过系统内的字体。但是打印效果还是宋体好
<roylez_> cfy: 早
<cfy> roylez_: 主席早
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274711/
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: $350w的小提琴
<roylez_> cfy: 演奏1分钟1000美元
<roylez_> cfy: 牛大发了
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<yunfan> roylez_: 你要是有个 $350w的提琴的话 应该家里还有别的值钱的东西 你这么有钱的人 应该是不屑于去赚1分钟1k USD了
<roylez_> yunfan: 这提琴没准是他租的啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 你这真是穷人的想法诶
<pocoyo> cfy: ... 那生成索引的时候会乱码不？
<cfy> pocoyo: 索引？没用过，我只用过目录
<cfy> pocoyo: 目录不会乱码
<pocoyo> cfy: 你为嘛不试试。 你都装的是什么包包？
<cfy> pocoyo: 。。。。普通包啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 都是源里有的
<cfy> pocoyo: cjk还有extra啥的
<pocoyo> cfy: texlive?
<cfy> pocoyo: 对
<pocoyo> cfy: ctan的包 对应的是哪个？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道
<tusooa> echo *
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274228/
<pocoyo> 拜主席~
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
<cfy> roylez_: 主席真无聊
<jska> ### 有çzen播放器的么，连ubuntu拷歌很慢，还不能编辑播放列表 ###
<pocoyo> jska: 。。这是啥播放器
<jiero> yunfan: 小提琴不奏，不用，真是无聊了。
<jiero> roylez_: 生钱之道有吗？
<roylez_> jiero: 卖袋鼠肉到天朝
<jiero> roylez我讨厌广告
<jiero> roylez_ 还不如卖鸟食呢。就养蟑螂好了。
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵
<yunfan> jiero: 真的 我觉得卖袋鼠肉有生意做 你可以考虑下
<jiero> yunfan: 袋鼠肉难吃的
<liouys_> 你吃过
<jiero> liouys_: 吃过一次而已
<jiero> yunfan: 和这里的猪肉一样，有骚味
<liouys_> 那东西能吃吗？
<liouys_> 好残忍哦，
<jiero> liouys_: 狼肉鲨鱼肉海蜇肉可以吃吗？
<jiero> liouys_: 连恶心到极点的鲍鱼都有人吃。。。
<liouys_> :-)
<sulit> 是肉就能吃
<liouys_> 天下之大，无奇不有
<jiero> yunfan: 空运鲍鱼到中国卖。。。
<jiero> sulit: 带毒的河豚不吃。
<sulit> jiero, 只是人不吃而已
<yunfan> jiero: 鲍鱼中国都有 哪里需要
<yunfan> jiero: 你这人就是不会做生意 你不喜欢吃不代表别人不喜欢吃阿 你做生意是满足别人的需求不是满足自己的需求
<jiero> yunfan: http://t.co/TSKLn6ff
<jiero> yunfan: 我做事都是满足自己的愿望。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 不是做生意
<yunfan> jiero: 要是袋鼠有那种矮种的 长不大并且温顺的 也可以贩到中国来当宠物
<jiero> yunfan: 物种进口直接被送监牢
<yunfan> jiero: 你做事要靠钱 钱要靠做生意得来 你不给别人服务 怎么指望别人给你服务
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。
<jiero> yunfan: 很多的现存制度我讨厌，所以我是反社会分子
<sulit> 这里有女的吗
<yunfan> jiero: 你那个短链接是指向哪里阿 我这里屏蔽的 nnd
<jiero> yunfan: 是twitter
<yunfan> jiero: 你只会讨厌有p用
<jiero> yunfan: 接受了就完蛋了 :D
<yunfan> jiero: 我是说你要研究改进的方案
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274653/
<sulit> 这里有女的吗
<jiero> yunfan: 我研究一项，妈的要查几十篇论文——我都进不去的。首先要灭了现在这个论文购买系统。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: haha
<yunfan> jiero: 你这样懒下去 最后连abc都做不成了
<jiero> yunfan: 当然。
<yunfan> jiero: 最后就回国当香蕉人
<jiero> yunfan: 我红肿的熊猫眼已经暴露了。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你明明是abc阿
<yunfan> australia born chinese
<jiero> yunfan: 放弃吧，我就是个被世界遗弃的中国人
<sulit> jiero, 你说啥
<jiero> yunfan:  http://i.imgur.com/h6QJ3.jpg 我的熊猫眼。。。
<jiero> sulit: 我啥都没对你直接说。。
<sulit> jiero, 被世界遗弃，哥，世界这么大，谁管你啊，、
<yunfan> jiero: 你是华人 不是中国人
<roylez_> yunfan: africa born chinese
<sulit> jiero, 没人遗弃你
<jiero> sulit: 没人管没人理睬就是遗弃 D
<yunfan> jiero: 你果然嘴巴厚 和我差不多 真奇怪
<yunfan> roylez_: 哈哈哈
<yunfan> roylez_: antactica born chinese
<jiero> yunfan: 感染鼻炎，一直用嘴巴呼吸10多年了。
<sulit> jiero, 真晕，现在不是在理你吗
<sulit> jiero, 你喝高了吗
<jiero> yunfan: 以前我还是小红嘴唇
<yunfan> jiero: 额 我想起了东成西就里面那个
<jiero> sulit: 笨，不是说话，是想法，理念。
<sulit> jiero, 你水平这么高啊
<sulit> jiero, 挂个牌子，会有人找的
<jiero> sulit: 去挂吧。。。
<sulit> jiero, 哥，你去吧，我挂了没人看，你有身份
<jiero> sulit: 我有身份吗？
<jiero> sulit: 人看了多是不屑罢了。
<sulit> jiero, 你不是有啥理念来着，去挂吧，挺你
<yunfan> jiero: 我就光看你成天在这里说 你何不学 Pwnna 做点东西呢
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。我傻傻的。没个耐性。
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<Pwnna> 我先在也在休息了o.o
<sulit> jiero, guaiguai
<jiero> yunfan: 能让我耐心坐下。那么就不能有噪音。。。可惜生活在时刻乌拉的世界里
<sulit> jiero, 乖乖
<jiero> sulit: 乖乖
 * jiero 抱抱 sulit
<yunfan> jiero: 你又饿不死
<jiero> yunfan: 饿不死的代价是时刻繁忙
<yunfan> jiero: 狗屁 你能有我忙
<jiero> yunfan: 当然没有你忙。
<jiero> yunfan: 因为我对你的工作一无所知。
<jiero> sulit: 理念第一条：人想要用什么就应该有简单的路径和提示。
<sulit> jiero, 嗯，second
<jiero> sulit: 第二：我是共产主义者
<sulit> jiero, 我是无产主义者
<yunfan> jiero: 共产主义的实现是依赖于生产力的极大提升的阿
<liouys> 有谁知道咋找回IRC的密码吗？
<yunfan> jiero: make 共产主义 依赖于 make 生产力极大提升
<yunfan> jiero: 在你不能亲自上阵提升生产力的情况下 你就得赚钱雇用别人来提升
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。但是有些不太宜阳
<yunfan> jiero: 为何不一样 我最讨厌特殊论
<jiero> yunfan: 继续工作
<sulit> liouys, 如果你当初没写邮箱的话，找系统管理员吧，具体我也不是太清楚
<liouys> 有设置邮箱
<sulit> liouys, 你google，应该有
<yunfan> jiero: 袋鼠难道不能进口？
<snugglecat> 主题是哪个文件设置的啊
<snugglecat> 找不到这个设置文件
<yunfan> http://news.qq.com/a/20090911/001101.htm
<snugglecat> yunfan, 你出狱啦
<yunfan> jiero: 你看 你不做 澳洲政府做
<liouys> 哦，都说是找系统管理员，
<yunfan> snugglecat: 什么？
<liouys> 系统管理员是谁？
<snugglecat> 你昨天不是被驱逐了吗
<snugglecat> 被流放了
<yunfan> snugglecat: 现在还是阿 不过他用的是 +b jyf
<yunfan> snugglecat: 我改个 system username 就混进来了
<liouys> sulit, 你知道系统管理员是谁吗？
<sulit> sulit, 不知道
<snugglecat> yunfan, :)
<jiero> yunfan: 哈哈
<snugglecat> 主题是哪个文件设置的啊
<snugglecat> 我要的是图标主题
<jiero> yunfan: 政府做简单得多
<snugglecat> 在e17中， qt 程序用不了主题的图标
<snugglecat> 在 kde4 中可以
<sulit> liouys, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=255044
<snugglecat> 我想知道 图标主题 是哪个文件指定的
<jiero> yunfan: 特殊理论是，我总是搞混了共产主义和马克思主义和实现路线的差异。
<jiero> yunfan: 我本身是个笨蛋，搞辩论特别糟糕。
<yunfan> jiero: 这一点看得出来
<jiero> yunfan: :D
<metbsd> linux支援双显卡切换吗
<yunfan> 额 淘宝上搜袋鼠肉 不是养生药丸 就是狗粮
<jiero> yunfan: 我想，像我这样从小到大一直被教师留到最后也背诵不过任何东西的家伙也算少有了。
<HFeng> 支持是支持，不过A卡的驱动好像一直有问题
<snugglecat> 谁知道我的问题
<jiero> yunfan: 哈哈
<metbsd> 使命召唤能玩吗
<metbsd> 还有CF
<snugglecat> 我找不到 图标主题的 设置文件
<metbsd> 星际争霸2
<metbsd> 这些游戏Linux能玩吗
<HFeng> virtualbox
<CyrusYzGTt> wine
<Kandu> yunfan: XD 杭州覆蓋免費 wifi 了
<jiero> yunfan: 我饿死了
<yunfan> Kandu: 我早知道了 你出去验证下
<jiero> Kandu: 你在杭州吗？
<metbsd> 我在杭州
<metbsd> 我怎么不知道
<yunfan> jiero:  我也是 我今天还没吃东西
<Kandu> yunfan: 懶得出去
<yunfan> metbsd: 你在哪里？
<metbsd> 我等下要去文三路
<Kandu> jiero: 不在市區
<yunfan> Kandu: 懒死哈
<metbsd> ä¹°DV6
<metbsd> 滨江
<yunfan> metbsd: 文三早就有了 我三年前离开杭州的时候 郊区有些地方都有了
<metbsd> 开车过去也要半小时
<yunfan> 不过那时候说是免费体验一阵
<yunfan> 不过关键是网速如何
<jiero> Kandu: 我有快20年没去杭州了 :D 现在有多少路公交车了啊///
<yunfan> 还有信号如何
<yunfan> jiero: 额 20年前你在妈妈肚子里的时候去过？
<jiero> yunfan: 不是，5岁去的
<jiero> yunfan: 那时还播放 圣斗士星矢 :D 而且杭州都有97路公共汽车了
<metbsd> jiero, 你现在哪里
<jiero> yunfan: 还记得西湖真难看。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我小时候穷 没看过这种东西 你不要跟我说这个刺激我
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> Kandu: 你家在临安还是千岛湖阿
<zhan> 圣斗士都没看过阿
<metbsd> 杭州交通太垃圾了，简直是练车的
<jiero> zhan: 很多地方台不播吧
<yunfan> metbsd: 你来北京就知道了 杭州只是小儿科
<metbsd> 性斗士你看过没
<jiero> yunfan: 我从没去过北京:D
<Kandu> yunfan: 應該算作湖州，不幸劃入了杭州
<yunfan> jiero: 可以来一次
<metbsd> 杭州一毫米也要争的
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。。。
<yunfan> Kandu: 正常阿 临安原来也不是杭州的 本来杭州又不跟我们搭界
<metbsd> 你们划入杭州了，挺幸运啊
<jiero> yunfan: 你是哪里生人
<yunfan> metbsd: 杭州那个骑电动车的 简直就是骑士在战场上冲锋阿
<metbsd> 杭州现在太大了
<yunfan> jiero: 安徽省黄山市
<metbsd> 杭州现在吸收了很多周边乡下地方
<yunfan> jiero: 不过其实那地方原来叫徽州 我出生那一年改名叫黄山市的 因为小平说要打黄山牌
<jiero> yunfan: 黄山。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 额 我不住山上
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。我一直住在平原，向往山。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 一平到底的平原。
<yunfan> jiero: 我一直向往平原 住在山里的都知道 周围全是山 太烦了
<yunfan> jiero: 视野很不开阔
<jiero> yunfan: 平原才不开阔好吧。。。全是建筑挡住了。。。
<zhan> 爬上去就开阔了
<metbsd> 现在杭州很多周边地方都想划入杭州，借杭州的名
<metbsd> 来发展
<yunfan> 呵呵 我们那都想划入浙江省 划到杭州去呢
<metbsd> 你在哪里
<yunfan> 不过现在开发徽州文化什么的 又消停了
<yunfan> 我不说了我是黄山人
<metbsd> 杭州毕竟是省会
<yunfan> 就在杭州隔壁
<metbsd> 临安？余杭？富阳？
<zhan> 徽杭古道
<yunfan> 额 你很没地理概念
<metbsd> 黄山？
<yunfan> 黄山市跟杭州市是搭界的 千岛湖 黄山有一半的
<yunfan> 不过是小半那部分
<metbsd> 对，杭州到黄山才几个小时
<yunfan> 开车走高速3个小时
<yunfan> 这还是安徽段限速导致的
<metbsd> 我一般也就飙个100公里一小时
<yunfan> 安徽段貌似有60公里的限速段
<yunfan> 山路的问题
<metbsd> 等下去买DV6
<yunfan> 不过听说杭州要往我们那修高铁了 到时候可以回家混了
<metbsd> 你是黄山人？
<metbsd> 我打算天气热起来再去次黄山
<jiero> yunfan: 忘记地理是很常见的。。我一直记不住安徽的位置因为它太大了。。。
<metbsd> 就是背个单反会很累
<metbsd> Linux能跑使命八不？
<yunfan> 我自己都没上过黄山
<metbsd> 你老家哪里的
<yunfan> 我都说了好多遍了 我是黄山人
<yunfan> 你还要我怎么说
<metbsd> 哦
<metbsd> 你没和我说过呀
<metbsd> 我没听说
<zhan> 哈哈，笑死我了
<metbsd> ？
<yunfan> 这太挫了吧 你不看别人聊天的？
<jiero> zhan: hi
<zhan> jiero: hi
<LOL_> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<orighost> topic
<hoxily> anthony.freenode.net :Sunday December 18 2011 -- 00:23:01 -05:00
<orighost> #topic
<hoxily> Topic for #ubuntu-cn is: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<hoxily> Topic for #ubuntu-cn set by alvin_rxg!~alvin_rxg@g231116185.adsl.alicedsl.de at Mon Nov 07 02:09:11 2011
<hoxily> orighost, irc command is start with '/' character. just type "/topic" to see topic
<orighost> thanks
<hoxily> orighost, no thanks. :-)
<orighost>  have a long time ,a little strange
<lubcat> am i entering wrong?
<orighost> the source "http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ " can not access
<jiero> lol
<orighost> some software can not setup success, if anyone use libcurl
<jiero> whats the topic today...
<orighost> no topic
<jiero> read the Guideline:D
<lubcat> .....
<lubcat> foreign friends?
<jiero> lubcat:  whom?
<jiero> lubcat: you
<pocoyo> zhan: 在不？
<lubcat> above one.. not me
<zhan> pocoyo: hi
 * jiero 抱抱蓝色小药丸
<pocoyo> zhan: 我把 xetex 装好了 也可以pdf正常显示中文 有一个问题 \documentclass{ctexart} 如果有这句的话 会输出错误。
<pocoyo> zhan: LaTeX Error: File `ctexart.cls' not found
<zhan> 没有 ctex 宏包
<pocoyo> zhan: apt 装的
<zhan> kpsewhich ctexart.cls 看有没有输出，没有就是有问题了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<lubcat> 我就知道不应该开avfun
<lubcat> 一开就死浏览器
<ncclook> hello，大家好
<sulit> hi
<sulit> 下午好
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> 在煲箱呢
 * microcai 新买了个音箱
<microcai> 下了个漫步者煲箱软件
<microcai> 超死了
<microcai> 噪音
<jamg> vbox不能共用剪切板，求解http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=357756&p=2587189#p2587189
<yunfan> microcai: 水冷的么
<microcai> yunfan: ?
<microcai> yunfan:  音箱用啥冷却啊
<microcai> yunfan: 你新买的音箱不煲箱的？
<yunfan> microcai: 有什么好堡的 几十快钱的东西
<Cherrot> 请问各位有熟悉apache axis2的吗？
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan: 你居然只买几十块钱的垃圾音箱
<imadper> iGoogle: God! How can I know if two words have the same letters in PERL. I mean, their letters can in different order.
<microcai> yunfan: 哥买的可是500大洋的中档货
<yunfan> microcai: 有什么区别呢 我是没听出来
<microcai> yunfan:  买的时候听了好几个音箱。有明显的区别
<microcai> yunfan:  你这种有听觉障碍的人自然是不懂的
<yunfan> microcai: 装逼
<iGoogle> imad
<iGoogle> yunfan: 出来了阿
<yunfan> iGoogle: 还没释放
<wxg4net> awn的任务通知区域 有一块空白区域，左右键点击也没反映 有什么方法可以检测出那个程序占用的么
<microcai> yunfan ... ...
<yunfan_> microcai: 杂
<microcai> yunfan 终于结束了4个月的无声环境
<yunfan_> microcai: 你自己要装逼 非要买个几百的 我想要听歌 就去买个几十的 插上能用 声音也不错
<microcai> yunfan_:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan_: 你个天天看 rmvb 的人，用 14' CRT 的人
<yunfan_> microcai: 最近我在看 mkv 不过我确实可以看rmvb 其实我主要看flv
<microcai> yunfan_:  ... ...
<yunfan_> microcai: 你东个p
<gebjgd> yunfan_: microcai ............
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 的老
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274760/
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 北京最近冷么
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你真是童心未泯
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你真是闲得可以
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 不冷 怎么了？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你老要巡防？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我刚起床.上来看看
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 没.了解下
<gebjgd> roylez_: 看到了那条消息.还赖在床上的老婆很激动
<gebjgd> roylez_: XD
<snugglecat> 谁知道 kde 设置 图标的文件是哪个啊
<stock-cn> 请问，vlc需要安装什么解码器吗？为何不能播放网络媒体流
<snugglecat> 啥网络媒体流
<snugglecat> stock-cn, 啥网络媒体流, mms ???
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你过年都不回帝都巡视下么
<stock-cn> snugglecat: 是卫星接收机上的信号
<stock-cn> snugglecat: dreambox500
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 回不了
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了
<stock-cn> 都说用vlc可以播放dreambox上的电视，可是我的总是播放不了
<HFeng> 请问我的empathy为何无法获取聊天室列表，是否要安装什么插件？
<stock-cn> HFeng: 不要装插件
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 额
<stock-cn> HFeng: 你的聊天室需要设置一下，设置为自动加入
<stock-cn> HFeng: 否则，每次都要手工加入
<yunfan_> 这个 资本主义人民共和国 还蛮有意思的 想不到 探索频道也搞这种东西
<HFeng> 我想获取其它的聊天室列表，可是点击聊天室--加入，聊天室列表下面却一直为空
<stock-cn> yunfan_: 什么探索频道？
<stock-cn> yunfan_: 你用卫星接收机吗
<stock-cn> HFeng: 你首先用/join #频道名 加入频道，然后再右击聊天室设置
<HFeng> 不是加入 频道的问题，手动加入已知的聊天室是没问题的。问题是我用empathy无法获取聊天室列表，刚装了pidgin就没有问题。
<gebjgd> HFeng: empathy sucks
<HFeng> 插件？
<jiero> 大家晚上好。
<jiero> roylez_ 主席好。
<jiero> yunfan_: 晚上好。
<jiero> 各位尾巴好。
<freeayu> 有用python的同学嘛
<jiero> freeayu: 去 #python-tw
<freeayu> 好
<jiero> 错了。。。是哪个来着。。。
<jiero> freeayu: 自己搜索吧。。。
<cedar> 还是中文的舒服啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 那些外接电源靠谱吗？
<jiero> MeaCulpa看到好多此类充电器了。。。
<cedar> 怎么可能靠谱呢？
<jiero> cedar: 似乎很多人用。
<jiero> cedar: 大超市也卖。
<cedar> 比较杂吧，很久以前不就有随身听的随身电源呢。
<cedar> 嗯，有个牌子做的很好，到哪是我忘了……
<jiero> 7400mah的据说可以充满ipad
<cedar> 都能用，可是质量怎么样就不知道了。
<jiero> cedar: 爱国者
<cedar> 不是爱国者。
<cedar> 日本牌子，英文名字。
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/53685.html
<jiero> cedar: 德国的应该靠谱点。我只看到德国产的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。我也想要去。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不怕公开裸体，只要对方接受就行 :D
<gebjgd> jiero: 你的裸体没得看
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 这个自然
<gebjgd> jiero: 太干瘪了
<jiero> gebjgd: 所以也不在意
<cedar> 这个irc的频道究竟是怎么回事啊？
<cedar> 怎么找到频道呢？
<alvin_rxg> cedar: /list
<Inode_LF> 有没有南京的朋友，有时间聚聚
<jiero> cedar: 频道太多了吧。。。
<jiero> Inode_LF: 太难哦
<jiero> Inode_LF: 找不到吧。
<jiero> SIDU
<Inode_LF> 南京图书馆，或是新街口，都知道 的吧
<HFeng1> irc感觉就和qq群的概念差不多吧
<jiero> SIDU 这家伙似乎和我住的很近，但是好久没见他出现在irc了。
<Inode_LF> 完全不同的概念
<HFeng1> 感觉都是群聊嘛
<Inode_LF> HFeng1: 术业有专攻
<jiero> HFeng1: 这里都是公开的，不受啥公司控制。
<HFeng1> 但是功能上来说是差不多的嘛
<cedar> 怎么创建频道呢？
<jiero> cedar: 你进一个频道，然后输入某个命令就行了。
<gebjgd> HFeng1: 显然不一样
<gebjgd> HFeng1: qq群有限制,irc限制少.qq有人数限制
<HFeng1> 那请问，如果有新人问你IRC是什么东东，你怎么回答
<jiero> HFeng1: 这里么。有支持机器人。
<jiero> HFeng1: 在线交流的东西。
<CyrusYzGTt> irc没什么 关键词，， 虽然还是有一些
<cedar> 国内用这个的太少啦。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  20元一个蓝牙USB扩展贵不？
<jiero> cedar: 聊天一般不用这个。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 不知道，， 木有蓝牙，，
<jiero> cedar: 太简单了，不受控制的东西国人不喜欢
<jiero> cedar: 都有受管辖倾向
<alvin_rxg> 机器人呢？ ^k^ 呢？星期天休假去了？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还有夜光的可卷式键盘。都挺好玩的哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 送個給我，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 一个 $5
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ，， 免邮费，，免费的就要
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 邮费95人民币
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你卖耳机，我给你发过去，你总计付我300人民币就好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 不要
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 不要
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不亏，给你4套耳机+一个键盘。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 每套耳机国内卖 90～190之间。
<jiero> UE200，带5个尺寸的适应软套。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  :D
<jiero> Cy
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,不要， 太贵了，， 都赶上我以前的工资 70%了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 可以卖
<yunfan_> jiero: 送个给我
<jiero> yunfan_: 邮费自己付么。。。
<yunfan_> jiero: 滚
<jiero> yunfan_: 邮费太贵了。
<jiero> yunfan_: 比价值更高，不值得啊。
<yunfan_> jiero: 你回国时候带一个呗
<jiero> yunfan_: 哦。
<jiero> yunfan_: 那个国内很贵吗？
<jiero> yunfan_: 额耳机是。。。
<yunfan_> jiero: 不是 我说夜光的那个键盘
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么破耳机
<jiero> gebjgd:  Ultimate Ears 200
<gebjgd> jiero: 别人用了那么久的,带耳屎的耳机你还好意思卖
<jiero> gebjgd: 买了11个。
<jiero> gebjgd: 笨，从本地Logitech经销商那里低价收购些。
<gebjgd> jiero: 没人会买你这破东西
<jiero> gebjgd: 前一段时间 Logitech G400也只卖 $19因为我有新的所以没买
<gebjgd> jiero: 国内的工包更实惠
<jiero> gebjgd: 破烂苹果耳机都有人买
<jiero> gebjgd: 我根本不懂耳机的说。
<gebjgd> jiero: 那是用苹果的弱智才会去买那破烂苹果耳机
<jiero> gebjgd: 那还是卖给澳大利亚人吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 样子合适，又没更傻的设计个更漂亮更好的配苹果产品。就怪那群傻子吧。
<gebjgd> jiero: 好的设计多了.又不止苹果一家
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是为啥没见呢。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 好的设计都不见了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你的眼光太过于狭隘
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 首先就没见什么白色的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 连白色都不敢用。
<gebjgd> jiero: 就跟你不知道lgdb一样.就会说linux下没有游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 一样的道理.白色的耳机多le
<jiero> gebjgd: ebay上真少见。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 飞利浦 森海. aeg 牌子多了
<jiero> gebjgd: 森海是啥。。。价格差异多么大还来说。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你老说ebay和那些经常张口闭口taobao的有什么区别
<gebjgd> jiero: 狭隘
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也狭隘额。。。广告多了才黑额。。这个垃圾世界。
<gebjgd> jiero:事不目见耳闻 而臆断其有无 可乎
<gebjgd> jiero: 国内的教育早就告诉你了.高中生都知道的道理
<gebjgd> jiero: 你的论点偏离了.现在又开始仇恨世界了.仇恨全人类了.
<jiero> gebjgd: :::::还真不知那些东西。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你初中文化?
<jiero> gebjgd: 讨论的是啥啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 92.226.2.10:30000
<jiero> gebjgd: 不就是看不到同类产品么。。。
<jiero> 就是没有。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 哦.对了.9年义务制教育.后来的你没享受
<jiero> gebjgd: 死吧。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 没文化真可怕
<jiero> gebjgd: 你以为到处都和中国式的工包泛滥么。
<jiero> gebjgd: 没文化是很可怕。
 * knownbad 没文化
<yunfan_> jiero: 你能有什么文化 abc
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 他不是abc
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 怎么不是
<yunfan_> gebjgd: asia born chinese
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 半成品
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 对 对
<alpha090> 看成porn的捂脸飘过。。。
<tusooa> .
<yunfan_> alpha090: PPS people's porn streaming
<gebjgd> pplive = people's porn live?
<yunfan_> 对 人民性事直播
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我去 #e17 问问题， 没人理我， 估计都看不懂我说的英文
<snugglecat> yunfan_, 这是我们的福利么
<yunfan_> snugglecat: 你直接说 fuck you all
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<microcai> yunfan_: 恩。你也看了啊
<microcai> yunfan_:  呵呵
<microcai> yunfan_: 老外对中国的理解比我们天朝人都深刻啊
<snugglecat> microcai, 说什么呢
<alpha090> seeingredinchina.com
<alpha090> http://seeingredinchina.com/
<microcai> snugglecat: 资本主义共和国啊
<yunfan_> microcai: 未必中国人的理解不对 大家立场不同
<alpha090> 小k傻乐？
<alpha090> 这是个好博客~
<yunfan_> microcai: 老外可以说什么这是发展中必然带来的问题 因为不干他们的事  你在这里住 那就干你的事了
<snugglecat> alpha090, 发觉你周末才有时间啊
<snugglecat> alpha090, 闺女上幼儿园了么
<alpha090> 还没。。。
<snugglecat> alpha090, 平时都要看孩子吧
<alpha090> snugglecat: 平时工作，周末陪老婆，哪有时间啊
<alpha090> 嗯，跟闺女一起玩电脑。。，
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> alpha090, 我儿子都会在电脑烧炸弹了
<yunfan_> snugglecat: 你都有儿子了？？
<alpha090> 这我闺女还早，，，还不认识数字呢
<snugglecat> yunfan_, 儿子都打酱油了
<alpha090> 才会1~5
<snugglecat> alpha090, 哦
<yunfan_> snugglecat: 你跟 alpha090 套近乎 莫非是想给儿子求个娃娃亲
<snugglecat> alpha090, 懂斯密达了么
<alpha090> 明年买个平板给她玩
<snugglecat> yunfan_, 才知道啊。 早定了
<alpha090> snugglecat: 不懂思密达~但是会说hello world
<yunfan_> haha
<snugglecat> .................
<alpha090> 你儿子不会？太落伍le
<snugglecat> 回正经问题， 怎么设置 默认浏览器
<gebjgd> 娃娃亲.........
<alpha090> 我发现小孩子上手触摸屏很容易，都会用我手机玩游戏了
<gebjgd> kinder porngrafik?
<snugglecat> xdg-settings get default-web-browser
<snugglecat> xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<gebjgd> 儿童色情教育?
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思
<yunfan_> 可以教小孩编程
<yunfan_> 编程要从娃娃抓起
<snugglecat> 我在 阿7
<snugglecat> 我在 e17
<gebjgd> 做爱要从娃娃抓起
 * microcai 回来啦～～～～
<alpha090> 嗯哼，我要教我女儿自己修电脑。。。以后看中男孩子就可以给他修电脑了
<microcai> yunfan_:  下午出去了，回来音箱再听歌音色就好多了
<yunfan_> microcai: 继续装
<snugglecat> alpha090, 你老婆就是这么讨回来的???
<alpha090> e17设置这个跟fvwm不一样么？
<alpha090> snugglecat: 被你看穿了。。。
<yunfan_> 学会修电脑 好人做到老
<alpha090> 其实我老婆还行，都知道ie8要开兼容视图
<yunfan_> 我以前有个同事 教她老婆搞flash as
<alpha090> yunfan_: 牛了
<lubcat> 发现了
<lubcat> 这2M网间歇性升级  偶尔能达到4M水平
<alpha090> lubcat: 高中三角函数没学好啊
<lubcat> alpha090: ?
<gebjgd> yunfan_: flash as是什么?
 * microcai 这 1M 间歇升级，偶尔能达到 20M 
<yunfan_> gebjgd: action script
<yunfan_> 好了 看书去
<gebjgd> yunfan_: 高级
<cfy> 娃娃编程可以学习scheme
<cfy> 长大了转common lisp
<gebjgd> cfy: 之后找不到工作?
<cfy> gebjgd: 那不会啊。
<cfy> gebjgd: 找得到，而且不容易失业哦
<gebjgd> cfy: 比如?
<alpha090> 那还不如学cobol
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> alpha090: 给日本人做外包.
<snugglecat> 再一次糊里糊涂弄好了
<snugglecat> 弄好都不知道怎么好的
<cfy> gebjgd: 比如去binghe 那公司
<knownbad> snugglecat: 没关系，我们都是没文化的人。
<snugglecat> knownbad, .........
<knownbad> 自己搞，有天你比他们还行。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哪个问题啊
<gebjgd> cfy: binghe是谁?
<knownbad> 你不是在搞e17吗？
<snugglecat> #e17 的人看不懂我的英文， 还是我糊里糊涂就解决问题
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你和我不同步
<gebjgd> 还是学3ds max maya wpf之类的实惠
<gebjgd> 装上盗版的自己练
<knownbad> 稍微做点笔记以后当大佬
<knownbad> 我刚刚又不在。
<alvin_test> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<pocoyo> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道
<alpha090> 怎么把print 出来的东西写进文件？ python
<alvin_rxg> 百度一下，你就知道，百度傻逼
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<alvin_rxg> alpha090: 打开个文件，然后写进去… 或者类似 bash 的quote `echo abc > file`
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274679/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 什么净化海水真是弱爆了~ - AcFun.tv
<alpha090> alvin_rxg: 我会打开文件。。但是echo那个在win 下面能用么？
<alvin_rxg> >_< 不能
<alpha090> 而且print里面数字用了random函数
<alvin_rxg> 应该和 perl 差不多吧，随便写的吧
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<alpha090> 但是不可能用foo.write(print())这种方法吧。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。你自己当成 bot了？
<jiero> 好玩呢。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac274705/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 南京男子被盘查时自称“蒋英羽” 民警急忙讲英语 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ^^
<alpha090> 现在就是先有一个print('ooxx'),然后要把这个东西write 到某文件去
<oooo> 大家帮我看一下这个code
<oooo> button=gtk.Button("button1")
<oooo> 		widget.attach(button,0,2,0,2)		
<alvin_rxg> Title: widget.attach(button,0,2,0,2)
<oooo> 		button.show()
<alpha090> 不懂具体过程，而且我刚刚陷入python2的中文hell
<oooo> 为什么这个button就是限时不了呢
<alvin_rxg> nani...
<oooo> alvin_rxg: 你是bot不
<oooo> 求指导啊。。。折腾我一下午的时间
<alvin_rxg> 呃，忘了界定词界了
<oooo> 有人知道么？
<alvin_test> abc.show
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道为什么了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开源的那ååå几个fpséƒéƒä¸æææ持交火
<alvin_rxg> 什么什么什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 交火一开。连游戏都进不去了
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能关闭交火
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 悲催了
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> 买交火只能当画儿看了
<jiero> gebjgd: 灭了amd去。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 昨天给你俩链接看了么？关于 se xpera 的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.android-hk.com/news/sony-ericsson-xperia-owners-can-now-get-50gb-of-free-storage-on-box-net-20111216/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.android-hk.com/news/sony-ericsson-release-android-4-0-ics-alpha/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没。我现在看
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你也上 ics ？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 没
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我没有 unlock
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 需要多少空间？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。跟那个有关吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: lock的手机是啥样的呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: unlock => 无保修 => 系统随便整
<jiero> 我真的不知。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这样呢。。。不懂。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 因为……很多“小白”也在折腾，他们折腾坏了就送修……送修的太多了，所以很多手机厂商就规定，unlock 或者其他方式非原始rom的手机，均不保修
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 折腾坏了再换回原来的系统去要保修不行吗？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 折腾坏了，你能换回原来的系统吗？……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为啥不能啊。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不是多启动吗？
<iGoogle> http://romjd.com/rom/detail/506
<alvin_rxg> 就凭多启动，他们就不让保修了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 刷回来不就好了。
<Jagdwurst> ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 手机坏了?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 他们怎么判断啊。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我只是提问。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥意思， 谁大佬啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我和你说话不同步
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 难道刷坏了，再刷成远坂的能被厂商识别出来吗？
<alvin_rxg> 你的“刷坏”是啥定义？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不能用了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 对啊，不能用了，那怎么刷回原版？
<Ein-lio> 成砖？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不能用也能刷。。。这个是常见的吧
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我也想装nemo和ics
<majia321> alvin_rxg: 跟台式一样，硬件没问题，总是能重装
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你整呗
<jiero> alvin_rxg 可我没有卡。。。
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊，总是能重装的
<snugglecat> knownbad, gocha 啥意思
<snugglecat> knownbad, gotcha 啥意思
<jiero> 内置的懒得搞分区。。。
<jiero> 谁熟悉flac？为什么我很多flac都不是无损的呢？
<jiero> 就是说都有码率，一般在 298Kbps到890kbps之间。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那都是在 convert 的时候可以限定的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那都是在 convert 的时候可以限定的
<majia321> jiero: 割单轨从wav转出来的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<jiero> majia321: 不是，是从bandcamp下载的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 也许限定吧。。。为了鼓励大家买CD。。。
 * jiero 随意找到一张Kenny G的CD
<jiero> 发现。。。那么熟悉的曲调。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 在用什么irssi插件
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看看
<adam8157> 在找away状态自动发动作和自动回复的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我都没有autoaway
<roylez_> adam8157: beep_beep.pl  chanact.pl  hilightwin.pl  nm.pl
<adam8157> roylez_: 不autoaway 但是away之后要提示别人
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: away 不是在 ~/.irssi/away* 里边写个东东就可以了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 提示毛，我是主席
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 哈?
<alvin_rxg> 错了。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们工作用irc的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司自己的服务器？
<adam8157> roylez_: sure
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们公司的bluenet都没几个人上
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们要求用irc通信的啊...
<jiero> majia321:  alvin_rxg: 我下载了 supermeatboy的渣滓 flac。。。竟然是人声录制的鬼叫。。。1GB啊。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  游戏 soundtrack都别下载。。。大多坑死了。。。
<alvin_rxg>  :|  我没下过
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我下过的最多当铃音
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 她老人家今天不在
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ？哦她在gmail
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<alvin_rxg> 求艳照
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不给。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的熊猫眼可以给你看 :D
<Evanescence> 最近怎么搞的,solidot都上不去了,reset....
<jiero> Evanescence: 刚才我都上不去 qq
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=189162 看看是不是打开很慢
<Evanescence> jiero: 和qq啥关系啊???
<CyrusYzGTt> 铃音姐，，不在，，
<snugglecat> maya 妹也不在
<jiero> Evanescence: 没关系
<jiero> 其实最近这里特别没有女人气 ;D
<snugglecat> knownbad,  nah, we completely understand your issue, and ppurka also understood it before the picture, or so it seems. Don't be so hard on yourself
<snugglecat> 这啥意思啊
<Evanescence> jiero: .....
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 他们了解你的情况了，说让你别为难自己了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 完全明白我的问题， ppurka 看图片之前也明白， so it seems 啥意思， 我自己解决也不是很困难
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是这意思么
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦， thx
<jiero> Evanescence:  怎么消除熊猫眼啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 肯定不会自己刷机
<snugglecat> jiero, 把全身涂成黑色
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 另外那box就是相当于dropbox的东西吧
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 戴墨镜，晒太阳。
<snugglecat> jiero, 就是和眼睛一样的颜色
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯。可以啊。不过 dropbox 够了
<snugglecat> 和熊猫眼同样的颜色
<jiero> snugglecat Jagdwurst。。。你们都好好玩啊。。。为啥不直接涂眼睛呢。。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<jiero> http://p.twimg.com/Ag2efAPCIAEbxJz.jpg:large 熊猫眼的样子。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 简单啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 你多睡几天就好了
<jiero> Evanescence: 什么简单？
<jiero> Evanescence: 啊。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 不光是熊猫眼，还有香肠嘴
<cfy> gebjgd: tianchunbinghe.blog.163.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Chun Tian (binghe) - 冰河 - 网易博客
<cfy> gebjgd: binghe的blog
<cfy> alvin_rxg: ....
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 乖bot
<snugglecat> knownbad, 终于在英文频道问问题， 并解决了
<snugglecat> 好友成功感
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在英文世界里怎么表达感激之情啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, thx 就可以了么
<snugglecat>  I love ur mu 啥意思
<roylez_> snugglecat: 是那个人喜欢你妈的意思
<snugglecat> mu 是啥意思， 貌似是英文啥短语
<snugglecat> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你替代了 kk的职能？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://twitter.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter
<CyrusYzGTt> 果然
<snugglecat> 我也试试看 http://www.tube8.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Tube8 :: Free Sex Videos - The Free Porn Tube Video Site
<snugglecat> 真的
<cfy> 你们真无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 求代理，， 我想看 http://www.tube8.com... 我的代理貌似不给看 视频了。。。 不知道是不是 youtube看多的原因。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不用代理也能上啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我这里看不到。。
<snugglecat> 金正日的生母叫 金正淑 ?????
<snugglecat> 俩 到底啥关系
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 姐弟 母子
<snugglecat> 金日成干女儿生的金正日？？？
<snugglecat> 金正恩和金正日啥关系， 兄弟和父子？？？
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你很聪明
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 我知道为什么看不到，， tube8.com了，，原来被我用 hosts变成127.0.0.3了
<snugglecat> :)
<lotcor> .........
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 可以看了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)， 等等我， 我们一起去看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 先拿张被子先
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我在看了
<snugglecat> 等等嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我喜欢跟女的一起看，，或者宁愿自己看。。
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BBic4GLv/1285qC.jpg 看那阵势， 不想活了么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别那么自私吗， 一起同享嘛
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=292390
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - squeeze 安装日志整理 2011-12-18 更新
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哼哼，， 不行，， 我不跟男的看
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 你阻止不了我
<snugglecat> 12月12日，一位外国大叔站在福州杨桥永辉超市门前的斑马线前，强行将过往车辆拦下。这位大叔是芬兰人，中文名字叫马瑞南，来福建福州已11年。在斑马线处，一连五天，他发现几乎没有车子会礼让行人，大多是加速通过，尤其是出租车和公交车。于是，他决定在过马路时，用自己学来的太极拳动作，提醒司机减速慢行。
<Ein-lio> 厉害的外国大叔
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 欧洲都是让行人
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不好看，， 木有 亚洲MM的，，
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啊， 怎么没有呢， 多着呢， 还有仓老师呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你去 categories 那 进 asian
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,,我遇到的 f16问题还是木有解决，，前天升级了 yum 也木有 解决，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还有两三部 港产的三级片， 港产的 路边口活
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 拿到我也将其他的URL 进 127.0.0.3了？？
<snugglecat> 你没进 asian 分类呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 难道我也将其他的URL 进 127.0.0.3了？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你是在蹲点等我嘛？ 为神马我一跳上来就有你的消息呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯嗯，， 就是等你
<snugglecat> 那大多是日本 av 片， 还有些 国外 的 亚裔 拍的， 还有些韩国的， 还有些港产
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 啧啧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中国大陆的我也见过俩三部呢
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 啥问题，说说
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 我专门肩膀给浏览器设置 只读 gbk编码，，怎么这个网站不识别出来，，显示的都是 其他洲的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 正好俺搞定了手头的事情，有15分钟。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我直接给你地址把
<Hdt> av片上的液体很恶心
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ... 好吧，， yum 的 cli模块 依然 不能用，，只能通过 pkcon升级了，，可是，， pkcon木有在线和本地的重新安装和本地的重新/覆盖安装
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不看了，，不木有看到我跟 gfrog 在讨论么
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 有出错信息嘛？ rh的gugzilla搜过嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不看了，，木有看到我跟 gfrog 在讨论么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.tube8.com/cat/asian/12/ 你收藏先吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: Tube8 :: The # 1 Source For Free Asian Women Porn & Hardcore Fucking
<snugglecat> 还有几个网站， 在上面
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我在 rh bugzilla发过，，不过是上一个版本的 adam8157 知道。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> :)
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这样。。。 你这种bug基本上会给关掉的，你可以去clone一个，放到fedora16/17上
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 其实f16发布了基本就不修bug了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 我上次报就是 f16的，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 啧啧，那还上一个版本。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 好吧，， 我等 f17重新安装，，
<gfrog> 能记得bug id不，我去看看 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我说的是 比现在 yum 旧一点的版本。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 忘了。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，这个情况。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 1/
<MeaCulpa_> 破网阿破网
<MeaCulpa_> 是不是上海大规模升级光缆速度，我这ADSL老断线
<snugglecat> 只要在谷歌中搜“let it snow”你的屏幕就会下雪，下多了出霜还可以用鼠标画着玩，你的屏幕会被“霜冻”，点击屏幕上“除霜”按钮可以完成除霜。(少数浏览器不支持)
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 用你的账户登录bugzilla，页面最上边中间靠左一点有个my bugs，点进去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ... 我看了，， 最近木有删除被上报的是 system-config-service的bug..
<snugglecat> 这个好玩
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 那你 等等，，
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 得屏蔽一下不适合的 title ...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> kk 做的一样么
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 呜呜，， 哭了，我报的bug都被删除了，，除了 sandbox...
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，对了，那里只显示open的bug。。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，明天问阿蛋bug id吧，然后呼叫fedora qe支援
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 额，，好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 还是 selinux的厚道，木有删除我的bug,,
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 走了~ 回家
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,
<alvin_rxg> google : let it snow
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 好玩么
<snugglecat> 在打喷嚏看到的
<alvin_rxg> 好久没玩了
<snugglecat> 那雪是 html5 做的么
<maxupeng> 请问一下linux有什么android管理软件吗？能够完成电话簿、短信、通信记录的备份和还原就可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> 还真有，， 不过，，名字貌似是 gumma..
<snugglecat> google 下雨没用
<snugglecat> let it rain
<zhan> let it drop money
<lvlv_> 求救啊
<alvin_rxg> 好邪恶啊  http://uploadpie.com/DzzAW
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你现在也高人机合一了？？
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 没啊
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你不是自动识别 url和 pinyinlish的么
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> peinlich
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人放假了，我代班
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我也想这样玩，， 有木有给xchat用的插件，支持 ruby perl都可以
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 自己写
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..呃呃，， 好吧，  带班的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不会写
<alvin_rxg> 学呗。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..看不懂，， 木有 从简单到复杂的详细 例子或者 解释
<lvlv_> 今天悲剧了，路由升级软件了，只有百度上不去了
<lvlv_> 怎么回事啊？紧急求救啊
<alvin_rxg> 挺好啊，把 baidu 屏蔽了
<CyrusYzGTt> 很少上百毒的路过。。
<lvlv_> 没办法啊，在国内骨骼不稳定啊
<zhan> 这问题问得真抽象
<lvlv_> 百度知道之类的全屏蔽了
<alvin_rxg> lvlv_: traceroute 看看是本地路由还是外头出问题了
<lvlv_> 恩，外头没有
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 所以回答的也很抽象
<lvlv_> 隔壁宿舍百度上的欢呢
<lvlv_> /etc/hosts文件显然是没有更改啊
<lvlv_> 估计就是路由出的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> host.conf hosts.deny hosts.allow
<alvin_rxg> dns ?
<zhan> 估计也很抽象， 把这人打回去看《提问的智慧》
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 大小眼在的话，，问题会变得很简单的，， 唉，， 可惜了
<lvlv_> 别人的win7也不行
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 大小眼是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 最具灵性和智能，智慧的 程序生命体
<lvlv_> 好吧，我去谷歌上搜
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 这么神奇？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 嗯嗯，， 你问问 ee她们都知道
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 依依那个老妖怪。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 每次看到你 都想吐
<slacker_HD> .......
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt
<zhan> 那人被我一顿吐槽，不说话了。。
<slacker_HD> 我给你看张齐白石的年年有余的真迹？
<snugglebat> slacker_HD: 没有
<slacker_HD> 呃？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 不看，， 你是 危险人物
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 情字一词有多少人心甘情愿愿意为之付出所有，可到头来呢？痛愈痛，伤愈伤，愁愈愁。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　自古多情空余恨，此恨绵绵无绝期。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　怎奈人道是无常。
<lubcat> 天道渺渺
<alvin_test> http://www.tube8.com/cat/asian/12/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你的MJ??
<alvin_rxg> michael jackson
<CyrusYzGTt> majia
<zhan> 穿个马甲就不认识了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.xxx
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.ee
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.pl
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<zhan> ee 这么牛比
<CyrusYzGTt> http://playboy.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nude Girls, Sexy Girls, Naked Women, Hot Girls, Sexy Women, Nude Women, Playmates - Playboy.com
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 有bug,,
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 奖励我 4k youtube帐号和代理。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  R U  missing Oo ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..说啥，， 用中文。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我没整那啥列表
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 找 audlt hosts屏蔽列表就是了
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 那啥太多了，而且容易误杀…
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 那你为么要 屏蔽免费 ，， 不屏蔽收费的
<alvin_rxg> 算了，不管了。 偶只 fetch title.
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 好吧，， 你带班要很久？？？ kk休长假？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你代班可网开一面么
<snugglecat> 例如刷屏
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 那个我不管
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 开始刷屏啦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..刷什么？？
<snugglecat> 随便
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 反正是晚上
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<CyrusYzGTt>         夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸。
<CyrusYzGTt>         夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<CyrusYzGTt>         觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<CyrusYzGTt>         如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<alvin_rxg> kick
<CyrusYzGTt> 真常之道，悟者自得。得悟道者，常清靜矣！
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你又说不管。。
<alvin_rxg> 我的脚本不管
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> 哈哈
 * snugglecat 等待主席踢 CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * snugglecat 一脸奸笑
<lubcat> snugglecat: 太坏了
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 唉～～ 单纯的我，， 老是被欺骗。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一凝眸一生情，云中锦书为谁寄？朝相思，牵目盼，奈何烟雨红尘皆为空。愿与孤鹜飞，与尔携手老，望故时风情，怎奈怎奈？
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　倾世恋，倾城人，明眸善昧倾我心。一腔苦愁酒难消，欲无愁却更愁。蝶飞舞，小轩窗，倚梦望江湖，倚楼听风语。奈何花前月下皆为梦，梦醒终成空。
<snugglecat> 还来啊， 单纯小男生
<snugglecat> 玩一下就好啦
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> 儿子睡觉了，去看 a 片
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这都不管?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 脚本你写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我又没有op权
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以让 freeflying 把权利从我这转移到你那
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没时间
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 之前不是很想要来着？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没想过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 扯蛋的地方为什么要管理员.可笑
 * CyrusYzGTt 摸摸 alvin_rxg 的头 ，，乖~~~~~
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 师者, 穿道,授液,解火
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是说你和你老婆之间？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我经常给老婆当老师
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 围观 成人话题
<gebjgd> 睡个午觉去
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡 晚觉去
<croner> hi
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vlc 也戴帽子了 http://uploadpie.com/rwpIH
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 戴什么帽子?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　帽子?
<alvin_rxg1> 绿帽子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 看到了.很久没用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jHqJS89yYQ
<alvin_rxg1> Title:  京东客服MM电话录音= = 真心受不了。。好嗲 - YouTube
<alvin_rxg1> 好不专业啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 好好听听
<alvin_rxg1> 要我早挂电话了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你听过?
<alvin_rxg1> 刚听了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 竟然还是用skype的
<alvin_rxg1>  ：|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: tan generator 居然必须要用 flash...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 我在想 iphone 有 flash 吗
<alvin_rxg1> =.=
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 银行那人跟我说 iphone 这么大的屏幕就能用了...
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<alvin_rxg1> iphone 不是没 flash 吗？
<Jagdwurst> 所以我觉得哪里不对劲
<gebjgd> iphone应该能看youtube 吧
<alvin_rxg1> u2b 支持 html5
<gebjgd> o
<gebjgd> iubi
<gebjgd> 牛逼
<alvin_rxg1> 10分钟，明天的实验准备好了……
<Jagdwurst> ....
<larry00> 什么实验
<Jagdwurst> 还有实验做……多好
<larry00> 明天要作presentation, 要是能10分钟就准备好就好啦
<alvin_rxg1> iro 工业机器人。明天的实验内容是，3个命令…… 直线移动，环形移动，直接与环形混合移动……
<larry00> 哇 ~~ 听着很好玩啊 ~~
<alvin_rxg1> 不好玩……这任务很简单，不会超过20的代码。。。
<larry00> 自己写代码嘛?用什么写的 lisp?
<alvin_rxg1> rml
<alvin_rxg1> mrl
<larry00> o 不知道鸟 ~~
<Jagdwurst> lisp 己死....
<Jagdwurst> å·²
<larry00> lisp 已死是什么意思? 没人用? 还是没商业上的用?
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵，我认为 lisp 该被淘汰的时候到了... 新出的语言（不仅仅函数語言）优于 lisp 的有许多
<Jagdwurst> lisp 现今应用少并不是没道理的
<Jagdwurst> 就算是人工智能，也不再是从前的那种概念了。
<larry00> 哦 ~~ 是这样的啊 ~~ 我最近在看 lisp , 感觉还好啊 ~~ 不过我不专业弄programm 只是随便东看看西看看
<Jagdwurst> 自己用无所谓。什么语言方便用什么
<Jagdwurst> 之前看了一阵阿三的 scheme 书... 对比了 haskell, 有点感觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 推荐个游戏 trine2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 相当不错。你会喜欢的
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 把你的台机送我，我就能玩了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 就是就是，你都有老婆了，还要台机干嘛。赶紧送了 alvin_rxg1 吧
<alvin_rxg1> 重启x，开启 vsync
<Jagdwurst> ....
<jokezhu> 请问打下哪位大侠知道编写linux 驱动的过程，小弟不盛感激
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror 好卡啊……别人一扔烟雾弹，我就卡了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 干啥开 vsync? 计算的太快了?
<alvin_rxg> 太慢了。不知道。k.a  以前扔烟雾弹我明明不卡的。
<alvin_rxg> 感觉明显好点了……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 刷新率剩 15　还是 12 了? :)
<alvin_rxg> 是啊玩着玩着， 10+ 的 fps
<Jagdwurst> 重启 Y, 开启 deinterlacing ...
<alvin_rxg> deinterlacing?
<Jagdwurst> 闹着玩的，又不是电视。。
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<jokezhu> topic
<flhser5> wf
<flhser5> hi
<flhser5> 好
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-10
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> morning
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<former> /me
<pityonline> github 又被墙了吗？
<hamo> roylez_: 三狗杀？
<qiao> morning ~
<kingbo> 早
<roylez_> hamo: 死该噗
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛？
<MeaCulpa> 1.
<hamo> roylez_: 厕所去了
<hamo> roylez_: 灯下啊
<airead> hamo, 你喜欢在灯下上厕所?_?
<hamo> 。。。
<airead> hamo, 重品味啊
<hamo> airead: 生活就是要有品味...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI0Njc
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: [Phoronix] A New Project To Run Mac OS X Binaries On Linux
<roylez_> airead: 蛤蟆就喜欢呆潮湿而又带有恶臭的地方
<hamo> roylez_: 你妹
<roylez_> hamo: 我说的是事实啊，不信你去问你小学自然课老师
<hamo> roylez_: 小学我就记得政治老师说所有主席都不好...lol
<roylez_> hamo: 你政治课老师需要补政治课啊
<imtxc> pityonline: 他抢github干嘛
<airead> 转载自，用英语怎么说专业点？
<pityonline> imtxc: 这话问的……
<hamo> airead: via
<hamo> airead: 这么gaoji的问题你应该直接问gaoji席
<airead> hamo, thx, 你也很gaoji 嘛
 * mayli 每天好无聊
<niuke> hello
<kk> niuke, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<airead> mayli: 没多少天可以了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大佬
<imtxc> bye_bye: IPv6了啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 大狒狒.
<bye_bye> imtxc: v6好几天了
<cherrot> bye_bye: v6了？在家里？
 * cherrot 听说北邮已然开始测试大陆局域网了。。。
<bye_bye> cherrot: 学校呀.
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 上海合作组织基础建设合作框架内，应该是大陆加中亚14国加俄罗斯局域网
<MeaCulpa> s/14/4
<MeaCulpa> 以后可以和毛子操机了
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 为嘛要这么干？
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 加强合作啊
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 按照多哈会议精神，这样还可以避免重复GFW建设
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 为了加强管制 就不推IPv6了？
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 流氓国家抱团是么。。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 如果不推IPV6, 以我国现有IPv4资源...你就等着大陆NAT服务吧
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 说不定有可能，以后中国大陆民间不再有外网ip了
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我是说  这个内网建设是基于IPv4的吧  貌似以后我们就都是10.xxxx的破IP了……
<pityonline> 请教 python 中的按位与，按位或和按位异或，按位翻转是啥意思？比如 5 & 3 为什么会得到 1？
<pityonline> 这种运算用得多吗？
<cherrot> pityonline: 二进制
<adam8157> pityonline: python用的不多
<cherrot> pityonline:  一般谁闲的没事用二进制
<pityonline> cherrot: adam8157 那就不用在这方面浪费多少时间了呗？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: cherrot 不会这么严重吧。。。。。
<bye_bye> 0101 & 0011  pityonline
<adam8157> pityonline: 其实呢, 这是基础, 应该了解下
<cherrot> pityonline: 5 = 0101,  3 = 0011 一个位与 不久只剩最后一位了
<bye_bye> pityonline: & 代表: 两个都是1的, 保留1, 其他的, 都是零.
<pityonline> adam8157: 我只能记住这个概念，但不知道其中的道理
<cherrot> imtxc: 我是捕风捉影  听北邮的人说的
<pityonline> cherrot: 0101 和 0011 使用按位与运算时只取相同的部分？最后得到的 1 是二进制的 1 还是自然数的 1？
<cherrot> pityonline: 二进制的 0001  自然也就是十进制的1咯
<bye_bye> pityonline: 二进制的1和十进制的一是一样的.
<bye_bye> pityonline: 先转成二进制处理, 然后会转回十进制.
<imtxc> cherrot: 是不是以后就和朝鲜一样了？
<pityonline> bye_bye: cherrot 嗯，这个我知道。5 | 3 得到 7 这个 7 是自然数了吧？如何得到的呢？
<pityonline> bye_bye: 那最后的得数其实还是自然数呗？
<bye_bye> pityonline: 恩, 是自然数.
<bye_bye> pityonline: 0101 | 0011  只要有一个是1, 那么结果的相应位就是1. 也就是0111
<bye_bye> pityonline: (0111)2 == (7)10
<pityonline> bye_bye: 谢谢。按位或是什么意思呢？ 5 | 3 相当于 0101 | 0011 取不同的部分？得到 010 再转换成自然数 7？
<bye_bye> pityonline: 或是, 只要有一个是1, 那么结果相应位就是1.
<pityonline> bye_bye: 哦，原来是这样
<bye_bye> pityonline: 你写python的话, 估计用不到.
<pityonline> bye_bye: 嗯，我也觉得用不到，只是看到这个概念，想大致了解下
<pityonline> bye_bye: 再请教一下按位异或和按位翻转是啥意思？
<bye_bye> pityonline: 抑或就是, 两个数, 不同的位留1, 其他是零. 比如: 0101 和 0011  那么就是0010.
<bye_bye> pityonline: 按位反转, 是对单独的一个数说的, 比如0011 就变成1100了. 取反.
<pityonline> bye_bye: 哦，取反好理解。按位异或时 0101 ^ 0011 不同位留 1，其它是 0，应该得到 0110 吧？
<bye_bye> pityonline: 哦, 对... 我傻了... ^_^
<pityonline> bye_bye: 只是 typo 而已
<bye_bye> pityonline: 不是, 是我算错了... 不是打错了. 囧zr....
<pityonline> bye_bye: 这些运算在什么情况下会用到？
<pityonline> bye_bye: np
<bye_bye> pityonline: bitmap之类的吧. 或者是用来根据参数来判断的.
<bye_bye> pityonline: 你 man 3 open 去看它的参数, 就有位运算.
<pityonline> bye_bye: 呃，不懂，估计我一时半会儿是用不到的
<pityonline> bye_bye: 我这里 man 3 open 打开的是 perl 的参考手册
<bye_bye> pityonline: 啊啊啊???? 为啥???
<bye_bye> pityonline: man 3 不是posix的手册吗?
<bye_bye> pityonline: 你不是linux....
<bye_bye> pityonline: 那就算了吧~
<pityonline> bye_bye: 哦，不是 linux
<imtxc> bye_bye: man 2 open
<bye_bye> imtxc: man 2 open 是linux api的手册.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你觉得mac os x上面会有linuxapi 手册?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你要啥 pityonline ?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 要posix的手册
<imtxc> o
<pityonline> imtxc: 没，我只是想了解一下 python 关于运算那一章的一些运算符号的概念
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好吧，我man 3 open 也是 perl的手册
 * adam8157 尼玛, 国务院真有病
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你也mac了?
<imtxc> bye_bye: linux
<pityonline> adam8157: ？
<bye_bye> imtxc: perl的手册???!!!! 怎么可能....
<adam8157> pityonline: http://news.163.com/12/1210/10/8IBTB7VR00014JB5.html
<kk> adam8157 wakaka, ⇪ 国务院办公厅关于2013年部分节假日安排通知_网易新闻中心
<imtxc> bye_bye: http://imagebin.org/238721 骗你干嘛
<pityonline> adam8157: 春节假又伤害中国人民的感情了？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 为啥我没有....
<adam8157> pityonline: 元旦的安排太二了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你 man man 看看章节信息.
<pityonline> adam8157: 往年不也这么安排吗？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 知道啊，可是我这里就是perl么
<pityonline> adam8157: 春节假太少
<bye_bye> imtxc: gaoji...
<pityonline> adam8157: 春节假不是七天嘛，然后又把周末两天给重新被上了
<pityonline> imagebin 也被墙了？
<kingbo> 世界末日来了，宅男宅女会干些什么呢。。。。。
<imtxc> 节后连上8天班？
<imtxc> 这……
<MeaCulpa> 元旦怎么放假的？
<direwolf1> 看来还是学生幸福啊
<pityonline> imtxc: 节后连上 8 天班以前就有过。最变态的是我来北京后第一次工作，近十一个月，一天都未休息过
<imtxc> pityonline: 国庆与中秋期间需连上9天班………………
<MeaCulpa> 搞不懂为啥非要调休，休一天就一天嘛
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: MeaCulpa 1 2 3 放假，然后一直上班到12号
<pityonline> imtxc: 明年的国庆和中秋居然没赶一块儿
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 这是真的还是似的？？求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395085 http://www.oschina.net/news/35560/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do 自由软件基金会主席 Richard Stallman（RMS）在FSF网站发表文章，公开批评Ubuntu预装间谍软件，此前他已在公开场合多次批评Canonical和亚马逊之间的合作。 RM …
<imtxc> pityonline: 所以才雷人了啊9天
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 国务院随意践踏劳动法
<pityonline> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 劳动法没规定不能调休吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道原文是啥
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 上次说 怎么给一个变量赋列表值来着?
<luvroot> 啥语言
<jyfl987> 调休最扯淡了 我又不喜欢长假挤着出门
<jyfl987> shell
<imtxc> jyfl987: 长假在家多好，看剧、睡……
<imtxc> 其实假期安排比起缺德老板来…… 小巫见大巫啊
<jyfl987> imtxc: 平时也可以 问题在于你得付出连续上班的代价 我连回家都不回 干嘛去跟着受这个
<imtxc> jyfl987: 过年才那么点假期 唉
<imtxc> 这几天满世界说什么末日，那是不是米国的末日来的比天朝早啊，他们的21号来的早啊，怪不得要把舟修在西藏
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<Hamsten> hehe
<adam8157> hamo: 真是尼玛啊... 气死我了
<Hamsten> ?
<hamo> adam8157: 哈哈
<Hamsten> ?
<bluezd> adam8157: 杂的了少年？
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸
<imtxc> adam8157: 外企也按那个安排放假么，你们会不会在圣诞节什么的也放假啊？
<Hamsten> 呵呵哈哈哈哈，你们搞什么啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<Hamsten> 外企，神马的
<Hamsten> .............
<imtxc> Hamsten: 有基友么，给你介绍个 bye_bye
<Hamsten> 〒_〒    •﹏•       ?
<Hamsten> 基友，神马东西
<Hamsten> imtxc:?????
<nopcall> conky 是不是不能跟xcompmgr共存啊。在awesome下？
<iOpera> nopcall: xcompmgr越来越不兼容了。估计某些底层库升级，导致问题的。conky一个软件而已，不存在问题。
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 敢问你awesome主要不用平铺布局的？
<MeaCulpa> 平铺了还要conky做甚？
<nopcall> MeaCulpa: 用啊。但是我的第一个tag是透明的能看到后面的conky啊。
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 哦，真透明...眼神好
<MeaCulpa> 换了我早眼花了 。。。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 总会有不管wm设计特性的。
<nopcall> MeaCulpa: 主要想看天 气和温度。
<iOpera> 你不是还假透明看图嘛。lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 感觉还是html5桌面看 玩玩游戏都成
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 假透明为了看图，真透明就花了
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 平铺党应该用终端模拟器完成这类工作，比如  while true; do echo -ne "\e[s\e[0;$((COLUMNS-27))H$(date)\e[u"; sleep 1; done &
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 这是在右上角现实时钟
<nopcall> MeaCulpa: 时钟有。只差个天气。。
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: shweather () { curl -s http://newsrss.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/1713/Next3DaysRSS.xml | awk -F'</*title>' '!a[$2]++&&NF!=1 {gsub("&#xB0;","",$2); print $2}'; }
<iOpera> 透明基本不用。倒是dim有点用。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 把date换成这个函数即可...
 * MeaCulpa 不过BBC天气越来越不可靠谱
 * MeaCulpa conky那些变量太恶心了 ...
<iOpera> bbc的月亮比较园
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 貌似国外媒体的国内城市天气预报都很离谱
<iOpera> cairo时代，conky那种xlib的，早该废弃。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 138的吧。比较准。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 是啊,要么整合进WM, 要么完全terminal里面搞
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不过dim的确是有点用,如果不平铺的话...
<iOpera> 以前有一个a的alias，就是看各种信息的。lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 时间久了,就超脱了,管他电脑在干啥呢,自己干重要的事,有不是Windows, 时刻担心资源
<iOpera> 恩
<MeaCulpa> s/有/又
<iOpera> 才发现，嗒的声音，是加热器发出的。我一直以为是玻璃杯子加热，炸开的声音。 nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> 微波炉?
<MeaCulpa> 哎长假调休何时休...
<iOpera> 茶杯加热器。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 喝热水? 年纪大了
<iOpera> 冬天了啊。大雪的节气都过了。
<jusss> lag 120
<jusss> wakaka
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus输入法无桌面环境怎么配置? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395094 大家好,我使用的是ubuntu server 12.04(ubuntu-12.04-server-i386.iso),没有安装桌面环境,只安装了 X-window-system-core和ibus输入法.在命令行中执行startx,然后再启动GUI应用程序,输入法能够正常工作. 我现在 …
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-12-10 11:57:11 +0800
<jusss> irssi on tty,
<jusss> it can't printf chinese...
<jusss> printf....
<jusss> open X
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 把 2012-12-09 转换成 2012_12_09 用shell你有毛办法?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 死作
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/238724 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: IFS="-"
<jusss> wakaka
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 这是个啥东西 ifs
<jusss> iOpera: 俺设置wpa_supplicant能用了，哇咔咔
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦,不用,shell可以直接正则替换
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 好像是 那天我自己还用了来着 expr吧
<jusss> 直接干掉nm和wpa_supplicant然后再打开wpa_supplicant就能用了
<jyfl987> jusss: 得考虑吧该死的 gnome-network-manager干掉 否则wpa_supplicant又被他起的
<jusss> nm在upstart里设置的竟然是respawn,怪不得kil不了
<jusss> jyfl987: 没开gnome
<archl> roylez: http://crawl.develz.org/morgues/0.10/archl/morgue-archl-20120707-065623.txt
<qiao> bye_bye: ping
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不用玩正则  ${target//-/_/} 这样就行了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这就是正则啊
<iIlL0oO> jusss: tty可以支持中文的 ,sudo fbterm ，然后 irssi
<jusss> iIlL0oO: 哦，我现在在用xterm
<jusss> iIlL0oO: fbterm需要和fctix那个输入法配合吧
<jusss> cd ...为啥不能用？
<jusss> 返回上上个目录
<iIlL0oO> jusss: 应该是的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 请教一下，我在vps上弄了个pptp vpn，连接之后，访问脸书没问题，u2b可以打开，但是看视频就是雪花，这是为嘛呢
<jusss> iIlL0oO: 据说还有个办法修改tty的编码，不过据说很麻烦，你知道返回上上个目录的指令是啥吗？我记得好像是cd ...但不你能用
<imtxc> jusss: cd ../../
<jusss> imtxc: 这样好麻烦为啥不能用...来返回上上级目录呢
<imtxc> jusss: alias ...='cd ../..'
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<bye_bye> qiao: pong
<bye_bye> qiao: 说.
<qiao> bye_bye: perl(Net::SMTP::SSL) is needed by git-email-1.7.1-2.el6_0.1.noarch
<qiao> bye_bye: 这个是缺那个包？
<bye_bye> qiao: 貌似是. cpan -i 安装那个包试试看.
<iOpera> qiao: libnet-smtp-ssl-perl
<qiao> bye_bye: 恩，我试试。
<iOpera> bye_bye: 你又害人
<imtxc> lol
<bye_bye> iOpera: lol
<iOpera> bye_bye: 来。搞一个片子看看吧。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 我唾弃你的坟墓 看不看?
<iOpera> 咋这破名字。。。
<iOpera> 惊悚的哪个，不看
<bye_bye> iOpera: 不是卖肉的吗?
<bye_bye> iOpera: 欲望片.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在不？
<iOpera> 。这名字可以联系到买肉。。。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 真的...
<iOpera> 。。我怕。。。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 龙纹身女孩  看不看
<qiao> bye_bye: 不行么～
<bye_bye> qiao: 问 ee吧... 我不坑你了...
<qiao> bye_bye: 恩
<jusss> iOpera: 我给说两个吧，昨天和今天刚看的，剧情完全理解不了的，白昼冷光，黑色楼梯
<iOpera> 类型: 剧情 / 悬疑 / 惊悚 / 犯罪
<iOpera> jusss: 。。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 绝对是卖肉的...
<iOpera> bye_bye: 可以。给一个magnet
<iOpera> ?
<jusss> iOpera: 这两部电影，那剧情是完全理解不了呀
<iOpera> 这又是？
<iOpera> jusss: 哪不浪费时间了。不看
<bye_bye> iOpera: 你说龙纹身女孩儿 可以是吧. 我去找链接.
<iOpera> 好
<jusss> bye_bye: 大卫芬奇那个龙纹身女孩?还是瑞典那个？
<bye_bye> jusss: 找到哪个就是哪个.
<iOpera> 。。你这
<iOpera> 大忽悠嘛
<jusss> iOpera: 那个啥暮色4上还有下，
<bye_bye> iOpera: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:4e0cea3055473f31ef845f66275b990c89fefc7d&tr.0=http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce&tr.1=udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce&tr.2=http://tracker.thepiratebay.org/announce&tr.3=http://tracker.publicbt.com/announce&tr.4=http://tracker.prq.to/announce&tr.5=http://torrent-download.to:5869/announce
<jusss> iOpera: 里面有卖肉的片段
<savr> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg0MjI1MzUy.html
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【我是传奇2欢乐季】月亮代表我的心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<savr> sexy
<iOpera> 郑屠？ jusss
<bye_bye> iOpera: 刚给你的是米国拍的那个. 瑞典那个听不懂.
<iOpera> o
<jusss> iOpera: 。。。
<jusss> iOpera: 米果那个我也看过
<iOpera> adam8157: 论坛有人调戏你。说康壳蛋蛋。
<jusss> iOpera: 里面有重口味，先blow然后...
<iOpera> jusss: 额。你似乎很多片子？
<adam8157> iOpera: 哪
<iOpera> 你有 roylez 重口不。 jusss
<jusss> iOpera: 是风行和快播上有很多片子
<iOpera> 自己找嘛。
<microcai> 升级了 bios
<iOpera> jusss: 这种，不禁止？还传播？
<microcai> jusss: 我有个 linux 下的快播播放器哦~
<bye_bye> microcai: java那个?
<jusss> iOpera: 没有淫席口味重
<iOpera> 还有自知之明
 * microcai 和朋友一起花了一个月的时间逆向工程出来的
<roylez> archl: 怎么做到的？
<bye_bye> lol
<iOpera> lol
<jusss> roylez: ...
<microcai>  jusss  和朋友一起花了一个月的时间逆向工程出来的
<roylez> jusss: 想死么
<jusss> microcai: 你的的快播是咋搞的
<jusss> roylez: 你竟然在。。。
<iOpera> microcai: c写的？
<microcai> jusss: 我这个 java 黑怎么会去用 java
<microcai> iOpera:  yep
<jusss> roylez: 你没吃饭去吗
<microcai> iOpera: c++
<maplebeats> microcai: 居然用java
<iOpera> 逆向的。通常不长久啊。 microcai
<microcai> maplebeats:  C++ !
<roylez> jusss: 一个人吃饭舒服些。等其他人吃完了再去
<iOpera> c++的也不错。
<adam8157> microcai: 又吹牛...
<microcai> iOpera: 快播又不知道被我逆向了
<jusss> roylez: 我也喜欢人少的时候再吃
<microcai> adam8157: 需要截图么？
<iOpera> 飞快的就死掉。担心。 microcai
<jusss> roylez: 你妹
<iOpera> oops
<microcai> iOpera: 死了再重新逆向好了。
<microcai> iOpera: 就是怕法律风险，所以就私下用用
<jusss> roylez: 我又没autorejoin的插件。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 可以截一个啊
<iOpera> 随便搞一个私人加密方式，你逆向得出？
<iOpera> 位异或几次，你就完蛋了。
<microcai> adam8157:  https://github.com/microcai/avplayer
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: microcai/avplayer · GitHub
<microcai> adam8157: 这个开源的部分只有 BT 协议。
<microcai> adam8157:  qvod:// 支持没有开源。
<iOpera> 对libav的调用。。。
<microcai> iOpera: 反汇编分析来的
<iOpera> 额。这样
<maplebeats> microcai: 反汇编。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 这和快播有啥关系
<microcai> adam8157: 界面就是这个了。看不出来 qvod:// 。给你也没用。
<iOpera> 不是c++嘛。搞一个bin出来试试。
 * adam8157 虽然我不知道啥是快播 =,=
<iOpera> 调啥lib
<microcai> iOpera: 你私下泄漏了 bin 我和朋友不就要被  qvod 投监狱去了
<iOpera> nnnd 我也不知道。 adam8157
<iOpera> microcai: 胡说。bin有啥证据
<microcai> iOpera: 好，我可以给你一个只能今天使用的bin
<bye_bye> microcai: 干脆直接加盟qvod, 给他们开发linux版本, 然后管他们要钱.
<iOpera> 呸。你还准备收费？ lol
<microcai> iOpera: 给你测试一下。免得说我吹牛
<iOpera> 是蛋蛋说的哦。
<bye_bye> microcai: 他们又不是抵触linux版本, 是没精力开发而已.
<iOpera> xxx qvod://yyy? 这样的？ microcai
<iOpera> 调用mplayer?
<microcai> iOpera: 自己写的播放器
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛,还是要做架构师好
<iOpera> 这都不调用。你这bin多大啊
 * jusss 感觉你们说的，我都听不懂呀。。。
<iOpera> 没包括进去libopengl吧
<iOpera> libffmpeg?
<iOpera> 微菜，经常吓人。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 你没用过快播？
<bye_bye> 1 aur/lvoddownloader 1.2-1 (0)
<bye_bye>     A tool that can download & watch(using other players) videos using Qvod links(qvod://).
<adam8157> jusss: 没有, 啥东西?
<jusss> adam8157: 撸管用的
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣用快播
 * maplebeats ...
<maplebeats> 同情
<roylez> adam8157: 现在的年轻人越来越不想话了
<jusss> 今天怎么不停的被踢。。。
<iOpera> 额。 jusss 你今天好可怜
<bye_bye> adam8157: 在线看视频用的. 类似pplive.
<jusss> iOpera: 我真的好可怜呀，给我5 mins的Op
<maplebeats> jusss: 做梦吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 额，你是饭团0号
<maplebeats> jusss: 我是初号机
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu读取手机存储卡显示文件只读 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395099 如题，纠结了好长一段时间了。一直考蓝牙用电脑给手机传送数据。不知道系统是怎么了？我试过ubuntu mint，都是这个问题。大牛们帮忙看看，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 blin — 2012-12-10 12:45
<Hamsten> 等一下，为什么你们发信息都有xxxx:?
<maplebeats> Hamsten: 什么xxx
<Hamsten> xxxx:
<jusss> maplebeats: 初号机==0号机==受号机？
<Hamsten> 如，hamsten:
<maplebeats> Hamsten: tab补全来的
<bye_bye> Hamsten: 你自己输入就行.
<maplebeats> jusss: ......
<iOpera> 额。你要反抗？
<iOpera> 支持
<jusss> Hamsten: 加对方的nick前缀，会有高亮
<Hamsten> ？为什么我的没有额
<jusss> Hamsten: 自己补全Nick
<Hamsten> 哦    原来如此
<Hamsten> 呵呵
<Hamsten> 我在开始用irc的
<Hamsten> 才开始用
<iOpera> 围观。
<Hamsten> ？
<iOpera> 胆子真大啊。
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<imtxc> 我擦
<Hamsten> ???
<maplebeats> 咦
<microcai> iOpera:  adam8157 : 正在上传 bin
<iOpera> microcai: ++
 * imtxc 围观啊围观
<Hamsten> Mode: [-o iOpera] by iOpera   这又是神马意思哦
<maplebeats> 这个安逸了
<imtxc> Hamsten: 就是说神自宫了
 * adam8157 围观
<Hamsten> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
 * bye_bye 目击
<maplebeats> iOpera: 神，你完了
<Hamsten> iOpera是神m？
<maplebeats> 我想知道主席现在在干啥
<Hamsten> 主席？？？？
<jusss> 估计在吃饭吧
<Hamsten> 又是什么哦
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 估计主席去吃饭了. 不然他被 jusss 踢了四五次, 肯定回来要 ban了 jusss
<hoxily> kk, hello
<Hamsten> 国家主席？
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<maplebeats> jusss: 帮我把聊天记录都保存好。。。等我去上课回来再看
<jusss> iOpera: 我是不所玩的有点大了？
<bye_bye> io
<jusss> maplebeats: 不用了，估计接下来几天你都看不到我了
<bye_bye> iOpera: 不吸取教训.
<maplebeats> jusss: 我看是
<Hamsten> jusss:你们玩了什么
<bye_bye> iOpera: 就知道看热闹.
<jusss> Hamsten: 一个小游戏
 * maplebeats 果然神是坏神，你是故意的
<maplebeats> Hamsten: 踢人小游戏
<Hamsten> ??????
<Hamsten> 不懂
<microcai> iOpera:  adam8157 jusss http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/avplayer.tar.gz
<Hamsten> 电脑游戏？
<maplebeats> Hamsten: 简单的说，就是管理员被人踢啦啦啦啦。。。
 * microcai 这个只能今天使用哦~ 。 
<maplebeats> microcai: 这名字真好。。。avplayer
<jusss> microcai: O
<Hamsten> hahahahahahahahaha
<Hamsten> .......................................
<Hamsten> ?
<microcai> jusss: 使用 avplayer "qvod://XXX"
<jusss> iOpera: 等hamo勇士来了，你跟他说我替他报仇了，
<jusss> microcai: 嗯
<Hamsten> 怎么踢管理员哦
<Hamsten> 呵呵
<maplebeats> Hamsten: 输入/quit就可以了
<Hamsten> 加＠就是管理？
<Hamsten> maplebeats:骗人！！
<Hamsten> maplebeats:那是退出，我知道！！
<jusss> maplebeats: hamo来了说我给他报仇了
<maplebeats> jusss: 但是我要去上课啊
<jusss> 唉，你们还有什么想对我说的吗
<Hamsten> quit可以自定义信息？
<Hamsten> ？
<Hamsten> 有
<Hamsten> jusss:你们在玩什么啊
<jusss> Hamsten: 踢op游戏
<Hamsten> jusss:直白一点。   你有管理员权限  可以踢管理员？
<microcai> io
<jusss> Hamsten: 摸有
 * microcai 无聊的人真多
<Hamsten> jusss:怎么踢？
<jusss> 我也上课去吧
<jusss> Hamsten: man google ofan
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 看这默契
<roylez> adam8157: 那丫的跑了？
<adam8157> roylez: 没注意
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<Hamsten> ???????
<Hamsten> 什么哦
<Hamsten> 干才得?
<Hamsten> 踢op的?
<Hamsten> @roylez: ??????踢op的?
<roylez> Hamsten: 我说 jusss
<imtxc> jusss跑了？
<Hamsten> ＠roylez：？？？？？   jusss跑了怎么了？  他说他上课去了
<Hamsten> 是说刚的踢人游戏？？？
<roylez> Hamsten: 他跑不了的
 * imtxc 太残忍了 接着围观
<Hamsten> @roylez: 为什么？？？
<Hamsten> @roylez: 你们在搞什么哦？？？
<imtxc> roylez: 刚才大家目击了你被kick 3次啊
<iOpera> roylez: 哪家伙胆子贼大。lol
<Hamsten> 呵呵呵
<roylez> imtxc: 我在弄别的东西，没看
<Hamsten> what is kick means
<imtxc> Hamsten: 就是T了
<roylez> /kick Hamsten
<Hamsten> ?????
<imtxc> Hamsten: 额，就是头上带帽子的可以把不戴帽子的踢了
<Hamsten> 用/kick
<imtxc> Hamsten: 恩，前提是别人得给你戴上帽子
<Hamsten> imtxc:就是戴＠的
<Hamsten> ？？
<imtxc> Hamsten: .
<Hamsten> imtxc:jusss不是没帽子吗？？
<Hamsten> imtxc:bug??
<imtxc> Hamsten: 有帽子的人可以给别人帽子戴
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们有Sparc机器测么?
<imtxc> Hamsten: 那个狂徒的帽子是神给的
<BluebirdShao> 我在看《Linux Administration Handbook》，里面讲到的 /etc/inittab 应该是 Red Hat Linux 里面的一个文件，在 Ubuntu 找不到，所以想知道它对应 Ubuntu 下的哪个文件或文件夹呢？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: rhel不支持sparc吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...
<roylez> adam8157: rh弱爆啊
<BluebirdShao> hey, guys.
<adam8157> roylez: en
<roylez> adam8157: ubuntu更弱，power都不支持
<imtxc> BluebirdShao: 有的吧？
<BluebirdShao> 真没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 似乎Oracle官方大部分SPARC机器没宣称支持Linux
<Hamsten> imtxc:神是谁？？？
<bye_bye> roylez: 坏席... 最近很少看到你被t了.
<MeaCulpa> Hamsten: 你会perl么
<imtxc> Hamsten: 多观察
<Hamsten> bye_bye:roylez:imtxc;    ?????????还是不知道？？
<bye_bye> Hamsten: 不知道就算了. 知道了也没用呀...
<Hamsten> Meaculpa:什么是perl哦
<Hamsten> bye_bye:万事皆有用
<imtxc> Hamsten: 你就是知道了，咱们还是凡人啊，不过 bye_bye 是色大象，他和 hamo 是好基友
<bye_bye> Hamsten: imtxc 是色蜈蚣.
<bye_bye> Hamsten: imtxc是 hamo的男宠.
<bye_bye> Hamsten: 当然, imtxc 已经去泰国做过手术了.
<jyfl987> adam8157: weechat的配置好看多了
<imtxc> ||||||||||||||||
<Hamsten> imtxc:呵呵  bye_bye:呵呵
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫黑我干嘛!
<imtxc> …………
<Hamsten> hack??
<jyfl987> 想到个很搞的名字 电报局
<imtxc> Hamsten: black
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大佬我错了，吃饭了没
<Hamsten> imtxc:怎么黑？？  属于入侵？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 吃过了, 手撕鸡 + 肉丸子.
<imtxc> Hamsten: 哥你想多了 黑属于精神摧残
<imtxc> bye_bye: 壕
 * MeaCulpa lol "Linux Administration Handbook" => "RHEL Administration Handbook"
<bye_bye> imtxc: 9块钱
<imtxc> bye_bye: 同样壕
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫今天午饭多少钱?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 0
<iOpera> RHEL GAOJI Handbook
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的arch，现在还没有删掉 initscript ，只是为了起agnclient....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫要饭去了?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 只有挨饿的人才会问别人 你吃了么
<iOpera> bye_bye: 居然才开始下载。哪破magnet
<iOpera> 一个节点
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....
<MeaCulpa> BluebirdShao: 你遇到了个写书刷钱的
<bye_bye> iOpera: lol.... 我看的时候可是平均速度14mb/s
<Hamsten> iOpera就是神？？
<iOpera> tracker全灭啊。 bye_bye
<iOpera> Hamsten: 你干嘛的？
<imtxc> Hamsten: 你是猴子搬来的救兵么
<iOpera> 啥猴子。
<Hamsten> iOpera:打酱油，，才开始用irc的这是用irc聊天的第二天，呵呵
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛Apple不鸟我...难道是现在VISA那里,几年钱中国大陆和香港没区别么...
<Hamsten> iOpera:猴子？？
<savr> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg0MjI1MzUy.html
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【我是传奇2欢乐季】月亮代表我的心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<savr> sexy
<bye_bye> iOpera: 那怎么办... chinahdtv的种子, 是24g的1080p, 你要?
<iOpera> 24G.。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 菊花残 满地爬
<BluebirdShao> I am legend?
<iOpera> 想死哦
<bye_bye> iOpera: 我应盘小, 不然我也想看高清.
<iOpera> 太没边了。一个片子这么大
<MeaCulpa> 就那死不掉的小老黑?
<BluebirdShao> 我还以为电影：I am legend 呢
<Hamsten> iOpera:？？？ 什么片子？？
<iOpera> 。。 Hamsten 你乱搭白。你问 bye_bye
<Hamsten> I am legend.是什么哦？
<Hamsten> bye_bye:是什么片子哦
<BluebirdShao> 前几年的一部美国电脑，挺好看的
<jyfl987> 我是传奇挺没意思的
<pityonline> jyfl987: 里面有 Bob Marley 的歌
<BluebirdShao> 我觉得还行，因为我是下载来看的
<MeaCulpa> 结尾太唐突平淡
<BluebirdShao> 结果主角挂了
<Hamsten> iOpera: 拜托   我才开始用irc •﹏•
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那就下歌听好了
<imtxc> Hamsten: 多潜水
<bye_bye> Hamsten: 龙纹身女孩.
<pityonline> jyfl987: 早就有那些歌了，只是在电影里听到比较亲切
<Hamsten> 我是传奇  我看过
<Hamsten> 就是    不好看？
<Hamsten> iOpera:对了你是怎么戴帽子的哦，，现在不是没有了吗
<iOpera> nnnd transmission的关闭按钮，啥时候变真关闭了。
<iOpera> Hamsten: 你问 adam8157。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 自从我第一天用那东西. 他就是直接关闭.
<bye_bye> Hamsten: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<bye_bye> Hamsten: 看完先.
<iOpera> bye_bye: 不是吧。你2岁。
<bye_bye> iOpera: .... 我怎么也得比崽崽大吧..  不然得让崽崽帮我下载冰河世纪呀!
<Hamsten> ？？？？？？？？
<iOpera> 是啊。所以我奇怪啊。lol
<bye_bye> iOpera: 不过transmission一直都是点关闭就关闭了呀...
<iOpera> 关闭一次，居然有2个节点了
<iOpera> bye_bye: 不是哦。一直是保留进程的。
<Hamsten> adam8157:iOpera是怎么戴帽子的哦？？
<bye_bye> iOpera: trans
<bye_bye> iOpera: trans-cli?
<iOpera> 奇怪了。
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.360buy.com/product/736744.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: 【华硕Pad SL101】华硕（ASUS）Pad SL101 10.1英寸滑盖平板电脑（Android 4.0 1G 16GB WIFI IPS广角硬屏 USB 滑盖键盘 灰色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jyfl987> ca
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这是个啥
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你可以买.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我又不买10寸的
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Evernote Clearly 如何才能登录中文的“印象笔记”版本? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395100 为了某些方面的方便，我没有选择使用中文。直接安装了英文的Ubuntu12.04LTS。 打开FireFox，安装完Evernote Clearly，开始使用。 可是发现侧边栏里登录的是Evernote，而不是本地化 …
<imtxc> bye_bye: 而且，没明确写分辨率的，都是低分屏
<bye_bye> imtxc:  1280*800 写了. 你个瞎子.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我没看到
<iOpera> bye_bye: 1280做高度，还差不多。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 你的笔记本都没达到....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 笔记本离眼睛比平板远
<iOpera> bye_bye: 这就是我的要求。至少是1080，最好是1280
<iOpera> 全世界的厂家都傻了。都是768的
<iOpera> 95%的本本？
<bye_bye> iOpera: 不好找啊.....
<iOpera> 唉
<iOpera> microcai: 你的bin呢。咋没影子了。
<microcai> iOpera: 不是给你链接了
<iOpera> 啥时候。
<iOpera> 再给下
 * microcai  iOpera http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/avplayer.tar.gz
<iOpera> dropbox居然是被封的啊。
<microcai> iOpera: 我要  8k 分辨率！
<microcai> iOpera: 只有这个。自己翻墙一下吧
<iOpera> 在下
<iOpera> 8k。啥概念。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似公司的Symantec墙了iTunes
<iOpera> microcai: 咋使用？
<iOpera> 没链接
<microcai> iOpera:  avplayer "qvod://XXX"
<microcai> iOpera:
<iOpera> 没链接嘛。你给一个测试
<microcai> iOpera: 。。。。。
<bye_bye> microcai: 同没链接...
<microcai> iOpera: 都是 AV 的链接，你要不
<iOpera> 要。不在乎
<microcai> iOpera:  。。。 。。。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 要得就是av
<iOpera> microcai: 你还害羞啊。强
<iOpera> bye_bye: lol
 * bye_bye 不然为啥一定要 qvod...
<iOpera> bye_bye: ..
<bye_bye> iOpera: qvod不就是用来看av的吗? 不然留着干嘛...
<iOpera> dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 3.6.0, stripped
<iOpera> 4
<microcai> io
<iOpera> bye_bye: 这我不知道，你问蛋蛋。
<microcai> iOpera: bye_bye 给你个仓老师的。
<iOpera> 哦。这个老师，我一直不认识
<bye_bye> microcai: 不喜欢苍老师, 不过无所谓.
<microcai> bye_bye:  iOpera  qvod://219022633|D0BBC36B905F5B7E8DFDADA9D7B0ED672BE4ADF9|cjk.rmvb
<iOpera> ● ./avplayer 'qvod://219022633|D0BBC36B905F5B7E8DFDADA9D7B0ED672BE4ADF9|cjk.rmvb'
<iOpera> ./avplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<microcai> bye_bye: iOpera 随便搞的 记得加引号，否则 | 会被 shell 当管道
<iOpera> 还是要lib
<bye_bye> microcai: 加了. 你的是64位的?
<microcai> bye_bye:  64 位的
<iOpera> 你这啥库啊。
<bye_bye> microcai: 哦, 那让ee测试吧.
<microcai> iOpera: 安装 ffmpeg 1.0
<bye_bye> iOpera: av库.
<iOpera> 54.。。。 nnnnd
<iOpera> 只有53啊
<microcai> iOpera:  53 的是 0.9 的
<bye_bye> iOpera: 自己ln一个54出来就行...
<microcai> bye_bye: +1
<iOpera> 你这样打包的。强制54
<iOpera> @@
<iOpera> ● ./avplayer 'qvod://219022633|D0BBC36B905F5B7E8DFDADA9D7B0ED672BE4ADF9|cjk.rmvb'
<microcai> iOpera: 没事的，基本上 50 到 55 都能用。自己 ln 一个好
<iOpera> bash: ./avplayer: 没有那个文件或目录
<microcai> iOpera: chmod +x
<iOpera> 没你这样打包的。至少是>50
<iOpera> @
<iOpera> -rwxr-xr-x
<bye_bye>  exec format error: ./avplayer  i686伤不起...
<microcai> bye_bye: 谁让你用 32 位的
<microcai> bye_bye: 活该32bit
<bye_bye> microcai: 一直没装64位...
<iOpera> ./avplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libswresample.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<microcai> iOpera: 我都静态链接  boost 库了，否则你哭死。用的 boost 1.52 . 大部分发行版还在 1.49 吧
<iOpera> 你看。
<microcai> iOpera: ln 一个
<iOpera> ln2个了。还有这
<iOpera> 没这库啊
<microcai> iOpera:  少年升级 ffmpeg 吧
<iOpera> 呸。微菜你这打包，太害人了
<iOpera> 打静态包啊
 * microcai 稍等，我静态链接 ffmpeg 好了
 * iOpera 支持 adam8157 去。 microcai 吹牛。
<iOpera> lol
<jyfl987> microcai: 你就吹
<microcai> iOpera:  。。 又不是我写的。我只帮忙了逆向工程和linux版本。代码主要我朋友写的
<microcai> iOpera: 看 github 的提交历史就知道了
<iOpera> microcai: momo 不激动。:-)。继续打静态包。
<microcai> iOpera: 奶奶的，还得重新编译个 ffmpeg 的静态库
<iOpera> 丫丫的。这么多版本要高的。人才。
<iOpera> 你以为我们都是贱兔。
<microcai> iOpera: 谁让你用 ubuntu 的。软件版本低的要死
<iOpera> 都是53->54
<iOpera> ● sudo ln -sf libavformat.so.53 libavformat.so.54
<iOpera> 你高一个子版本，飞天啊
<palomino|keepwor> ......
<microcai> iOpera:  。。。 我都打算上 55 了，你们怎么才 53 的
<iOpera> @@@
<microcai> 稍等
<microcai> 马上重编译
<huntxu> roylez: 基樂
<huntxu> hamo: 你今天很低調啊
<hamo> huntxu: 你寂寞了胡胡
<huntxu> adam8157: 手慢，價格又回去了
 * palomino|working 手捻胡须
<trying> microcai, 有沒 source code 啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥
<huntxu> microcai: 內置行 rm -rf / 然後發給神
 * hamo 刮胡子！
<huntxu> adam8157: 那天看上的衣服
<huntxu> TAT
<iOpera> huntxu: 你root小白？
<huntxu> iOpera: 誰知道你會不會chmod +s
<huntxu> 不然 rm -rf ~/.opera，效果也不錯的
<iOpera> 你不知道这句，系统是自动屏蔽的？lol
<iOpera> 额。这家伙。。。。
<BluebirdShao> rm -rf /
<iOpera> 没关系的。~/.opera重要的文件，都是ln
<iOpera> lol
<BluebirdShao> lol
<hamo> roylez: 我不小心把代码commit到分支去了..
<huntxu> iOpera: 你不用wand又能自己記住密碼？
<microcai> trying: source code 有啊
<hamo> roylez: 不过我cherry-pick了
<iOpera> wand也是ln
<microcai> trying:  https://github.com/microcai/avplayer
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: microcai/avplayer · GitHub
<microcai> trying: 不过是 qvod 协议部分没开源
<huntxu> iOpera: 自己移出來的吧
 * hamo avplayer
 * hamo 啧啧
<trying> 因為 license 嗎?
<huntxu> hamo: 你墮落
<iOpera> 脚本。 momo huntxu
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<microcai> trying: 怕南山法院
<huntxu> iOpera: 哼哼，找到源文件刪掉也可以嘛 = =
<trying> microcai: 有道理
<huntxu> iOpera: 那你目錄裏啥最重要？~/.config, ~/.bashrc?
<iOpera> huntxu: 乖。别老想害人。 :D
<iOpera> 我给你看看？
<iOpera> huntxu: http://imagebin.org/238743
<trying> iOpera: echo exit >> ~/.bashrc
<iOpera> 认识颜色不。 huntxu
<huntxu> iOpera: .Xresources為毛是紅的
<iOpera> 废弃了
<microcai> iOpera: 静态编译麻烦事情还真多
<iOpera> microcai: 哪确实
<huntxu> 靠還真全是鏈接
<iOpera> huntxu: 安全，在于态度。知道了吧
<iOpera> lol
<trying> cool
<hamo> iOpera: 神
<hamo> iOpera: 姨姨
<freeayu> 问下，android如何设置第一个启动的activity
<iOpera> 蛤蟆精
<bye_bye> freeayu: join #android
 * bluezd 苍天啊
<bye_bye> bluezd: 不撸. 怎么了?
<dwjie> .....
<bluezd> bye_bye: 人家伤心
 * dwjie ....................................
<bye_bye> bluezd: 来新前台了?
<bluezd> bye_bye: yes,but not available
<iOpera> 不撸。。咋取一个这么的名。。。不撸，记得会得肾结石的。
<bye_bye> bluezd: 只要是女的, 长得漂亮, 就是 available的.
<iOpera> bye_bye: 你这样说。不如说“就是公车”
<Hamsten> 请问怎么注册昵称哦？？
<bluezd> bye_bye: 我可是正经人，不像你
<bye_bye> iOpera: 挖墙脚嘛.
<iOpera> Hamsten: /ns help
<bye_bye> bluezd: 新来的前台是妹子, 你不喜欢.
 * bluezd 新来的前台貌似岁数挺大的样子 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> bye_bye: 多少岁
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<bye_bye> adam8157: 我不知道呀... 我没见到...
<bluezd> adam8157: 不清楚，感觉
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> hamo: 早上我给你说的，你看到没？
<iOpera> 你看蛋蛋。
<microcai> iOpera: 静态链接 ffmpeg 失败
<hamo> roylez: data- 这个？
<iOpera> bye_bye: 发现没。这能触发蛋蛋。
<microcai> iOpera: 晕死了
<hamo> bluezd: 你们来新前台了？
<roylez> hamo: MARKDOWN.render报错的那个
<microcai> iOpera: 还是把动态的 ffmpeg 给你打包一份好了
<roylez> hamo: 你的codeblock
<iOpera> microcai: ffmpeg哪好复杂的。
<hamo> roylez: 木有啊
<hamo> 哪里有啊
<bluezd> hamo: 恩，感觉还行
<iOpera> 就不能直接低版本？ microcai
<hamo> bluezd: 多大？
<bye_bye> iOpera: 触发...
<hamo> adam8157: 多大？
<bye_bye> bluezd: 比sliang如何?
<bluezd> hamo: < 30
<iOpera> kvm开一个，编译。lol microcai
<bluezd> bye_bye: 不敢说
<bye_bye> bluezd: 哦, 那大概知道了.
<bye_bye> bluezd: 你还是乖乖跟 hamo吧.
<bluezd> bye_bye: ......
<iOpera> 这。
<microcai> iOpera: 低版版我又要重新编译 ffmpeg 。麻烦
<iOpera> hamo 是 roylez的奴隶， bluezd 是 hamo的小跟班？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iOpera> microcai: 好吧。动态的ffmpeg吧。
<iOpera> hamo: 你交际蛮广的嘛。
<archl> lainme: 有没有用过 [[wp>***]]这类标签，如何使之指定语言呢？
<archl> iOpera: ee
<archl> roylez: 需要奴隶吗？
<iOpera> archl: 买本本去啊。
<lainme> archl: 没有
<roylez> archl: 需要
<iOpera> lainme: 你居然一直潜伏
<lainme> iOpera: 恩
<bye_bye> cfy: 在? 大师.
<roylez> archl: 你那怎么玩通的啊，没有存档读档吗？
<cfy> bye_bye: 嗯
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<iOpera> lainme: 我想起一个事情，你哪头像，是带着手套的？
<cfy> roylez: chairman
<iOpera> cfy: 好事？
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣渣
<cfy> iOpera: 没。。。
<microcai> iOpera: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/ffmpeg-bin-54.tar.bz2
<lainme> iOpera: 据我观察是带着手表
<savr> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg0MjI1MzUy.html
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【我是传奇2欢乐季】月亮代表我的心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<savr> iOpera: roylez ^^
<bye_bye> cf
<mark958> 诸位，ubuntu IRC是个瞎扯淡的地方吗？
<bye_bye> cfy: 有啥好的elisp的教程没?
<iOpera> 这么多。 microcai
<bye_bye> mark958: 是.
<cfy> bye_bye: elisp intro这种就不用说了。
<mark958> 这么多水让提问的人怎么回答？
<bye_bye> cfy: 太短了, 我要带很多example那种....
<cfy> bye_bye: xah有很多，我感觉比较好的资源
<cfy> bye_bye: http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/blog.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Xah Emacs Blog
<iOpera> microcai: 会冲突不。担心
<iOpera> 你ln那么多
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 看到过, 李杀.
<bye_bye> cfy: http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008_01_01_archive.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ Stevey's Blog Rants: January 2008
<cfy> bye_bye: 那好像没啥了。
<bye_bye> mark958: 谁说这里是用来提问/回答问题的了....
<cfy> pityonline: 我果断换成opera了。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 其实elisp的代码比cl的好很多。注释多。
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩. 好, 我先去看看去.
<cfy> bye_bye: 我写插件的时候就是到处乱看。反正写的也直白。不会像c++之类的那么不容易看懂。
<iOpera> libopenjpeg.so.1 @@@@ microcai 还是ln一堆，又少了这个。
<microcai> iOpera: ？！
<cfy> [#1 SIZE:14,273.8MiB/15,522.8MiB(91%) CN:10 SPD:366.5KiBs ETA:58m8s]
<microcai> iOpera: 升级一下 ffmpeg 会死啊！
<microcai> cfy: 你都跑起来了？
<iOpera> libopenjpeg2 有啊
<iOpera> 你的咋是1
<cfy> microcai: 什么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, elisp读起来还是不吃力的
<hamo> roylez: 下次我可不在服务器上直接搞了，这个太可怕了
<hamo> roylez: 刚才差点在redis-cli上打了个flushall
<microcai> iOpera:  ... 有没有啥脚本能把所有的依赖都打包的
<roylez> hamo: 笨
<roylez> hamo: 我把服务器上的 dump.rdb 拷了一份到本地
<archl> roylez: 。。。当然没存档读档，网上玩的
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 你这个...
<archl> lainme: 。谢谢
<archl> iOpera: 没钱。
<iOpera>  /usr/lib/libavcall.so.0 不是符号连接
<roylez> hamo: 怎么了，劳资做的不对？
<hamo> roylez: 反正以后不搞了，害怕
<hamo> roylez: 你这个奇技淫巧啊
 * archl 补牙结束，除了门牙犬牙全都补了。
<roylez> archl: 高手
<roylez> archl: 钢牙高手
<bye_bye> cfy: 你有没有连接elisp-mode到ielm?
<archl> roylez: http://crawl.develz.org/morgues/0.11/archl/
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Index of /morgues/0.11/archl
<iOpera> libaacplus.so.2 这个也没有。 microcai 完蛋了。无数的要手动ln啊
<cfy> bye_bye: 没吧
<microcai> iOpera: 好吧，降级 ffmpeg
<bye_bye> cf
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦, 那我也不折腾了.
<cfy> bye_bye: 为啥要这么做？
<microcai> iOpera:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/avplayer2.tar.gz
<bye_bye>  cfy: 就是, 直接在ielm里面写, 然后代码同时会在一个文件上面生成....
<microcai> iOpera: 降级了
<bye_bye> cfy: 不过难度很大...
<iOpera> 额。等我清除干净先。
<cfy> bye_bye: .......
<jyfl987> microcai: 你发在这里 是会被公开记录搜索到的 坐等吃传票吧
<cfy> bye_bye: 这个。。。没什么意义吧。。。。
<microcai> iOpera: 你居然不使用 LD_LIBRARY_PATH . 直接在系统目录里搞？
<cfy> bye_bye: elisp不都是秒编译的么。。。。
<microcai> jyfl987: 没事，这个只有今天能运行
<cfy> iOpera: 换gentoo
<iOpera> ./avplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libaacplus.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cfy> iOpera: 就没事咯
<microcai> jyfl987: 过了今天就拒绝运行了
<MeaCulpa> 传票?? 喝咖啡啊
<iOpera> 不换
<bye_bye> cfy: 你有没有把插件都给弄成elc?
<jyfl987> microcai:  哼哼 法院管你那么多 我以前的领导就在qvod 我告诉他去
<cfy> bye_bye: 有阿
<bye_bye> cfy: 启动会快很多嘛?
<roylez> hamo: 龟仙 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a23c585ajw1dzmhbdw0t8j.jpg
<iOpera> 你的不完整的啊。还有几个要安装和ln。 microcai
<microcai> jyfl987: 〜 你居然在 qvod 干过
<cfy> bye_bye: 会快吧，反正没坏处阿
<jyfl987> microcai: 没有 我以前的游戏公司的领导去了qvod
<microcai> iOpera:  。。 升级 ffmpeg 吧。。。。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 有个自动更新.elc的插件
<bye_bye> cfy: gaoji ,我去试试看.
<cfy> bye_bye: 那我贴给你吧
<microcai> jyfl987: 哦，那估计他更乐意掏钱买 linux 版本。
<bye_bye> cfy: ok
<iOpera> microcai: 你找蛋蛋折腾。我等现成的。
<jyfl987> microcai: 有android版计划 所以你要倒霉了
<microcai> iOpera:  。。。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:   android 那种废品系统，我不打算支持
<iOpera> 额。找 cfy
<imtxc> kk: ..
<cfy> iOpera: ?
<jyfl987> microcai: 哼哼 不要插开话题 我得把你菊爆了
<microcai> jyfl987: ......
<iOpera> 不折腾了。坐等微菜会打包
<jyfl987> microcai:  放心 我会让他们把你关到浙江的监狱的 离家近的 可以吃到家里的劳饭
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1dzohpp229cj.jpg
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<archl> roylez: 乐乐。。。
<microcai> iOpera: 你啥鸟系统啊，ffmpeg 居然不升级到 1.0 !
<jyfl987> roylez: lol
<archl> 莫言23时瑞典领奖 称文学远比政治要美好
<jyfl987> microcai: qvod是自己带个播放格式 还是传过来 你自己播放？
<iOpera> microcai: 呸。我系统正常得很。都是你这软件折腾得，ln好多没用的库了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 草泥马你们还不如一头猪 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c0ce9e3tw1dzoisr9x0wg.gif
<jyfl987> archl: 补牙花了多少
<iOpera> 才一把删除了。也不知道删除多了没。lol
<iOpera> adam8157: 你来上。你搞定这
<iOpera> microcai: 你折腾下rpm系统
<iOpera> 哦。蛋蛋是大便。。。
<iOpera> 忘记了
<hamo> 蛋蛋是大便...
<iOpera> 哪更低的库
<iOpera> toad
<microcai> iOpera: !! 终于静态编译成功了 ！
<microcai> iOpera: 累死我了
<iOpera> @@@
<iOpera> 你找蛋蛋测试
<microcai> iOpera:  give me your mail
<iOpera> 干嘛。紧张
<microcai> iOpera: 原来你是  eexpress
 * adam8157 不要给我发大附件
<iOpera> adam8157: lol
<MeaCulpa> 跟贴有意思  http://www.qiushibaike.com/article/11519210
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 本人夜总会妹纸一枚 :: 糗事百科 :: 快乐减压 健康生活
<microcai> 静态链接，压缩了还有 6.1M
<hamo> microcai: strip啊
<microcai> hamo:  strip 了
 * adam8157 dropbox吧
<iOpera> 开始不就是？
<iOpera> nnnd 一说静态编译了。蛋蛋就冒出来了。
<microcai>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/avplayer.bz2
<microcai> iOpera: 静态链接了 ffmpeg ，结果依赖了更多的东西。都是 ffmpeg 本身依赖的东西
<iOpera> ./avplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libaacplus.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iOpera> 还是这。你这静态
<microcai> iOpera: 是啊，ffmpeg 依赖了 aacplus
<iOpera> adam8157: 你上
<hamo> microcai: 你这根本就不是静态啊
<iOpera> file看下。里面有share
<huntxu> ...
<hamo> 。。。
<iOpera> oops
<hamo> roylez: 你妹妹
<microcai> hamo: 重编译！
<iOpera> 今天比较奇怪
<cfy> iOpera: hamo咋了？
<iOpera> roylez: hehe
<microcai> iOpera: 重编译 了
<iOpera> 不知道
 * hamo 实话不能说啊
 * hamo 我就说了句主席是gaoji学的P.h.D...
<iOpera> 额。我看漏了？
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> ......
<imtxc> .......
 * hamo 还好我有auto-rejoin
<cfy> roylez: 主席有一直kick的脚本？
<iOpera> up
<cfy> hamo: 目测主席有auto-kick
<microcai> roylez: 你也开始学 adam 了？
<roylez> cfy: 上和回车连续按
<cfy> roylez: ...
<iOpera> 一直kick。2句话，加入bot
<cfy> hamo: 一般说自己有auto-rejoi的，下次都被kickban了。。。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 自由软件基金会主席公开批评Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395106 http://os.51cto.com/art/201212/370724.htm 1115560.jpg 自由软件基金会主席 Richard Stallman（RMS）在FSF网站发表文章，公开批评Ubuntu预装间谍软件，此前他已在公开场合多次批评Canonical和亚马逊之间的合作。 RMS …
<iOpera> 支持蛤蟆复辟
<iOpera> hamo: lol
<jyfl987> roylez: 为毛学阿蛋 要有自己的风格啊 一踢就要踢半个频道
<microcai> iOpera: 这次真静态了
<afva> hah
<bye_bye> microcai: 多大?
<iOpera> 好吧。鉴于微菜的认真。我再下载一次。
<iOpera> 估计32M
<microcai> bye_bye:  小
<iOpera> .。
<microcai> 重新编译了 ffmpeg
<microcai> 去掉了N功能
<cfy> iOpera: .....
<iOpera> microcai 和 cfy 都是我们的学习榜样。认真。nnnnnd
<cfy> iOpera: 神，你说的我不好意思了
<roylez> jyfl987: 半个频道手太累
<iOpera> cfy: ... 是这样的嘛
<jyfl987> roylez: 不是有脚本咩
<if_else> roylez: zsh 有类似 bash 的 help 命令，可以查看bash 内置的帮助的吗？
<roylez> if_else: bash有这个？
<jyfl987> roylez: 按字母的来 kick到i开头的吧 j的我要遭殃
<imtxc> jyfl987: …………
<if_else> roylez: zsh 的man 手册比较散，有时候，想查一下一个命令，或函数的用法，都不知道哪里找
<iOpera> jyfl987: 找死呢
<iOpera> 我的bot可还在。 jyfl987
<imtxc> jyfl987: 围观
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 遍历所有的nick, 每次生成一个随机数, 双数就kick. 单数就next
<roylez> if_else: 我永远是 man zshall
<jyfl987> roylez: [kick(nick) for nick in names.sort()]
<roylez> if_else: lol
<if_else> roylez: bash 有的，你用 help test 就可以查看 test 的帮助
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你就是个害人经
<iOpera> 别紧张，打字都打错。
<roylez> if_else: 擦，还真有
<if_else> roylez: roylez zshall 是全部都有，但是太长这种啊
<roylez> if_else: 查找，我向来是这么干
<if_else> roylez: bash 能具体，简单一些
<microcai> 5.5MB
<microcai> iOpera:  5.5MB
<if_else> roylez: 好吧 lol
<iOpera> 额
<jyfl987> roylez: 刚才代码写错了 应该是 [kick(nick) for nick in itertools.takewhile(lambda n: n.startswith('j'), nicknames.sort())]
 * iOpera 支持蛤蟆
 * hamo 神告诉我phd的意思就是"屁话党"
<jyfl987> roylez: 这段完全无问题
<iOpera> 这不对啊
<jyfl987> hamo: 迫害党？
<iOpera> 蛤蟆真不乖。
<bye_bye> 破壕党.
<Jason_B> ;)
<iOpera> 支持主席报仇。lol
<microcai> 晕，还在上传
<hamo> roylez: 这不科学啊，我就是个传话的啊
<jyfl987> 炮灰党
<roylez> hamo: 神说的你也信？
<iOpera> lol
<roylez> hamo: 劳资明摆着是“破坏党”
 * jyfl987 一腚是屁话神
 * jyfl987 好死不如赖蛤魔
<iOpera> 贱淫妇
<iOpera> 不踢你。乖
<hamo> ...
<roylez> jyfl987: +1++1
<roylez> if_else: http://rhydd.org/blog/zsh-help/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: A help command for zsh
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 单词王快来解释一下P.h.D吧
<huntxu> 噴火黨
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> 我沒有auto rejoin
<microcai> adam8157:  bye_bye: http://m462.mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnDownload302?sid=FyUbwnT7ug-KITpq&fid=2%2Fc1c15d60-407d-49f4-a413-ea4e54aa344c&code=916954a9&k=7b313639bcf2c9c60b878322133453165a005508005057091405060e511955005f051b58010552145c50025c000000580a05025a353961584f415a584c51130a17534c0b3509
<kk> microcai 啥标题, ⇪ QQ邮箱
<microcai> 使用  QQ 中转了
<microcai> dropbox 突然慢死了
 * hamo avplayer?
<iOpera> microcai: 你这是要害死蛋蛋呢？我可没qq邮箱。
<microcai> iOpera: 给你 gmail 转发了
<iOpera> dropbox不是有3M的速度嘛
<iOpera> @@@
<microcai> iOpera: 提取 中转不用  qq 邮箱的
<iOpera> 我点进去，要我登录啊
<microcai> iOpera: 哦，登录 gmail ，给你邮箱发了一份了
<microcai> iOpera:  adam8157 bye_bye : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/avplayer3.bz2
<iOpera> 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<microcai> dropbox 终于上传好了
<iOpera> 012-12-10 15:36:02] current download rate: 589.kB/s
<iOpera> 是这吧
<microcai> 5.5MB
<iOpera> 没图像啊
<microcai> 大小对不
<microcai> ！！
<microcai> 在播放了？
<iOpera> 没播放啊。黑窗口
<microcai> 靠，居然下 qvod 能达到  589kb/s
<microcai> iOpera:  在缓冲
<microcai> iOpera: 你可以找个小点的视频嘛
<iOpera> 一直循环这。你看
<microcai> iOpera: 这个高清的吧
<iOpera> 不会要缓冲那么久吧
<iOpera> 我都ctrl-c了
<microcai> iOpera: 。。。。
<microcai> 要的
<if_else> roylez: 主席，zshbuiltins 里面收录的东西不是特别全
<iOpera> 你临时文件，写哪里了？
<microcai> 缓冲比较久的
<iOpera> 啊。这下看到了。
<iOpera> 你临时文件在哪里。别占我地方哦。
<if_else> roylez: 看来 zsh 太丰富了，以后只能 zshall 了
<microcai> iOpera: 在当前目录
<microcai> iOpera: 你自己看看。
<iOpera> 哦
<microcai> iOpera: 爽吧。:D
<iOpera> 看半天了。还是片头。
<microcai> iOpera: 快播可是有最多的 av 资源
<iOpera> 海盗湾难道没有？
<microcai> iOpera: 你自己可靠下载速率
<microcai> iOpera: 你自己看看下载速率
<microcai>  iOpera 海盗上能下那么快？
<iOpera> 分辨率不大嘛。
<iOpera> bt速度比这快
<iOpera> 这5xxk/s
<microcai> iOpera: 这个 avplayer 能下 bt 的
<microcai> iOpera:  avplayer XXX.torrent
<microcai> ioi
<iOpera> 额。
<iOpera> 还能这。。。。
<microcai> iOpera: 使用 BT 种子就能直接下载播放
<hamo> microcai: 这么牛...
<iOpera> cjk.rmvb.torrent
<hamo> microcai: 求发送
<iOpera> 难道qvod的，就是bt?
<microcai> iOpera: 基于 BT 的
<iOpera> 哦。
<microcai> iOpera: 用真的 BT 下那个 .torrent 下不了的
<iOpera> adam8157: 出来了。现在可以了。
<iOpera> microcai: 奇葩。估计搞坏的bt?
<iOpera> adam8157:
<microcai> iOpera: cjk.rmvb.torrent 不能用在 avplayer 播放。avplayer *.torrent 必须是合法的 torrent 文件。别用那个缓冲的 bt .
<bye_bye> microcai: 32位的?
<iOpera> microcai: 那不在乎。反正是抓你。
<microcai> bye_bye:  64bit
<iOpera> lol
<microcai> iOpera: 过了今天就播放不了了
<bye_bye> microcai: 那给我干嘛...
<microcai> iOpera:  lol
<microcai> bye_bye: 升级OS去
 * iOpera 微菜终于做好了一个事情。
<bye_bye> microcai: ...
<iOpera> 我基本要看，都是bt下。测试就够了。 microcai
<trying> *.torrent 必须是合法的
<trying> lol
<microcai> bye_bye:  32位兼容性太差，连 qvod 都播放不了。这下给你多一个使用 64位的理由，哈哈
<bye_bye> microcai: 64位也不行.
<bye_bye> microcai: 等我今晚折腾好了, 明天你的那个qvod就不能用了呀....
<microcai> bye_bye:  iOpera 已经在看  仓老师了
<iOpera> nnnd 微菜有潜质啊。一天测试版本。有潜质。 lol
<bye_bye> microcai: ... 我都是直接用vod.xunlei.com
<iOpera> 我都关闭了。
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷+1
<microcai> bye_bye: 可以修改系统时间嘛
<iOpera> 马赛克的。看啥。
<iOpera> @
<microcai> iOpera: 哈哈。仓老师都有码的吧
<bye_bye> microcai: 就为了看个片子....
<bye_bye> iOpera: 就是要你看马赛克的...
 * MeaCulpa 你们啊,Naive
<iOpera> microcai: 这小意思。strftime的吧。把出口返回找到。改成0就是。
<huntxu> 蒼老師過氣嚴重...
<microcai> iOpera: 你居然要逆向我的程序！
<hamo> microcai: 直接开源的了
<bye_bye> huntxu: 那你想说武藤兰吗...
<iOpera> asm对我来说。:-)。
<huntxu> bye_bye: 現在都要90後的才好看
<microcai> iOpera: 找吧。我 debug 版本给你的
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你要机器码熟才好 那就等于什么都开源的
<microcai> iOpera: 没开 release 优化
<jyfl987> 就是么文档
<bye_bye> huntxu: 恩, 赞同.
<iOpera> microcai: momo 懒得搞。我平时不太看片子的。都是临时兴趣，看看。 lol
<microcai> jyfl987:  qvod 都使用自己修改过的 MD5 算法的 。
<jyfl987> microcai: ee这么有钱的人 还需要搞你这个么 你真是小人之心了
<iOpera> 这应该是。就没用正常算法的。
<jyfl987> microcai: 那就不叫md5了
<jyfl987> 就是他们自己实现了一个类md5的摘要而已
<iOpera> md5-1嘛
<iOpera> 改一句就是了
<jyfl987> 不过他们的员工偷懒 拿来改改
<microcai> jyfl987: 那汇编一看，好像 md5 , 用 md5 测试的和他的又不一样，郁闷了很久。终于搞定
<MeaCulpa> md5能伪造么
<jyfl987> microcai: 还是去搞百度影音比较好 好电影都在那上面
<microcai> jyfl987:
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 能 去山东找王小云
<microcai> jyfl987: 好 av 都在 qvod
<iOpera> 其实，没啥好片子啊。
<cfy> microcai: 都啥质量。。。。
<jyfl987> 不过上次我看过他们一个演示 两个不一样的文件 一个md5sum
<microcai> jyfl987: avplayer 不放 av 放啥
<jyfl987> microcai: 我管子噜够了 懒得看av
<iOpera> microcai: 你要改名，别用这。直接用avplay
 * MeaCulpa 还是觉得迅雷离线安逸
 * hamo +1
<MeaCulpa> XXXPlay
<iOpera> 不知道离线是啥的。
 * cfy qq lixian +1
<jyfl987> 离线还不是得下回来
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 就是我家所有片子都在迅雷服务器里
<cfy> iOpera: 就是服务器端做了缓存嘛
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我只要保留一个原始id即可随时取阅
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 。。。。。 隐私呢@’
<iOpera> 就是盗版，没人抓的服务器嘛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: A片要毛隐私,有不是我拍的..
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  在中国看 AV 可是非法的
<iOpera> lol 中肯的酷胖
 * hamo 求种！酷胖拍的AV
<iOpera> 蛤蟆这起劲的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是会挖掘你喜欢看av 然后跟踪你的 在你浏览cb的时候给你推荐床上用品 最新av什么的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我只要维护一个url list, 定期刷进迅雷让它下载,以后高兴看看即可
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这么玩 早晚要载在我同行手上
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • [图形界面问题]XFCE4 slim 启动后窗口崩溃 SATRTX无法启动报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395108 从ubuntu转的arch ..新手,崩溃前 在搜索解决在networkmanager中使用LT2P 貌似关机异常 再次开机后 slim登录 窗口崩溃了 类似ubuntu下compiz崩溃 窗口不能移动什么的. tty1中 用户登录  …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那又何妨?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好吧 没下限的人是不在乎的
<jyfl987> 我就欣赏没下线的人
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ！！！  没下限了你
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 本来么, 片子本来就在ED2k网络里, 迅雷无非是一个节点
<iIlL0oO> 我也欣赏没下线的人
<iOpera> microcai: 要我去帮你宣传下？
<iOpera> 迅雷以前不是就在服务器有资源嘛。不敢说而已
<iOpera> 都是偷别人硬盘的
 * jyfl987 我还欣赏喜欢搞fake nick的人 比如说 ilI
<microcai> iOpera: 你自己用用好了。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 真不理解你们看那些鬼妹依依呀呀有啥意义,痴汉乱摸,乱七八糟电子产品上,最后上去2秒钟打个冷颤就下来了,有意思么...
<microcai> iOpera: 宣传了我挂的快
<iOpera> microcai: hehe
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你怎么给薇菜少算了10秒呢
<iOpera> 打个冷颤。 MeaCulpa
<huntxu> 最後上去2秒鐘打個冷顫救下來。。。
<huntxu> 神評論
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 能出此言，必定阅片无数啊~
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没,小时候看看,长大了就无所谓了
<huntxu> 酷胖叔說，當年買個1T的硬盤，光存種子了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa 潜台词：小时候就用完了。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...我不用bt的,我只存个ed2k link
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 摘要么
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 1T ed2k link !!
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 种子占地方
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ed2k我覺得有天生優勢
<cfy> ...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 爛片才不會有那麽多人收藏
<iOpera> 阅历啊。所以酷胖和主席，能进18m啊。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 单文件1T?
<MeaCulpa> BT是发布平台,ED2k是共享平台,不一样
<huntxu> 18m，都是看破生死的
<MeaCulpa> cfy:  无聊的时候shuf -n10 收藏文件 | xsel 去Firefox找迅雷
 * hamo 跪求进入18M啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 为啥不用数据库？
<huntxu> hamo: 你貪戀紅塵，不可不可
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 要毛数据库, 行编辑最高
<adam8157> hamo: 节操呢?
 * microcai 本来发这个是因为 jusss 要看 qvod，结果这斯居然跑了， fuck
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 1T? 你拿什么编辑器？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你竟然和呂布談節操
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 1T不是我说的... 和你说了shuf
<MeaCulpa> cfy: man shuf
<microcai> cfy: 使用固定长度的 URL 就可以
<microcai> cfy: padding 到一个长度。访问起来就快了
<MeaCulpa> ed2k的优势之一
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥你总是在这种时候冒出来
<cfy> microcai: shuf又不知道。还是得扫一遍 cc MeaCulpa
<adam8157> hamo: 刚从机房回来
<microcai> cfy:  他自己写了个 shuf
<iOpera> 吕蛤蟆？
<iOpera> microcai: 他那是躲了。估计一直在。
<hamo> adam8157: 基房？
<huntxu> hamo: /^\s*hamo.*求.*$/
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
<cfy> microcai: 你自己写了个？
<huntxu> hamo: 已經監控了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: : 你自己写了个？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没1T那么大...
<microcai> cfy: 我不存 种子
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 其实也好写。。。。
<cfy> microcai: .
<microcai> cfy:  av 没有看第二遍的必要
<microcai> cfy: 看后就删
 * MeaCulpa 话说, 我把最近看的前100链接push进github...
 * MeaCulpa dotfile里,不错
 * hamo 你们聊的太gaoji了
 * cfy 真是。。。。。不谈了。。。。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你太人才了。这都版本控制。草啊。
<microcai> cfy: 装纯洁
<cfy> microcai: .
<hamo> iOpera: 版本控制可以回头看看自己曾经的口味
<huntxu> ....
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我现在是dropbox, 但是dropbox版本控制太傻了
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 目前是bzr+driobox
<MeaCulpa> s/driobox/dropbox
<pityonline> grep 类的工具还有个 happygrep？
<MeaCulpa> happygrep?
<cfy> pityonline: 换opera阿
<evolsnow> 可不可以不接收XX断开连接的消息。。。
<cfy> pityonline: 别开flash
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 已经进入超级挑剔状态了
<pityonline> cfy: 我终于明白你在 14:46 说的是啥意思了
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<pityonline> cfy: 把 flash 搞成 html5 也行吧？
<roylez> hamo`: erc配好了？
<adam8157> roylez: 还真是
<hamo`> 。。。
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛一飘
<hamo> roylez: å¼±
<hamo> roylez: 闲就赶紧把大杀器整整去
<hamo> roylez: 等你呢...lol
<roylez> hamo: 这边没办法 db:migrate 了啊
<hamo> roylez: 服务器上也不行？
<roylez> hamo: 服务器或许可以吧
<hamo> roylez: 额..你自己的电脑...
<hamo> roylez: 弱席
<iOpera> http://v.163.com/special/yulesubject/budamaleyuan.html
<kk> iOpera 啥标题, ⇪ 布嗒马乐园-嫩模写真视频集_娱乐频道_网易视频
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 两台机器同步目录用什么比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395109 有比较简单的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 newbie_ubuntu — 2012-12-10 15:54
 * hamo newbie_ubuntu? 牛逼_ubuntu
<trying> 何不如 mount 起來呢?
<trying> iOpera ä½ .....
<adam8157> hamo: 看基talk
 * MeaCulpa yyets真是好地方
<BluebirdShao> 如何在启动的时候将 OpenSSH 关闭掉
<BluebirdShao> 因为安装了 openssh 所以现在一启动，22 端口就开着，不想让它一直开着，需要的时候我再启动 ssh 服务
<trying> 服務別設置成開機啟動就好了
<BluebirdShao> 就是不知道在哪里设置呢？我安装了 sysv-rc-conf 可是那里面看到的 ssh 是没有启动的呀
<evol-gsc> 木有人。。。
<BluebirdShao> http://imagebin.org/238761
<BluebirdShao> ssh 明明没有选
<BluebirdShao> openssh 的配置跟系统其他的 daemon 完全不一样的
<GNUdog> 一堆gaoji的人啊
<sunny_xiaobai5> 不会用
<hamo> GNUdog: gaoji狗
<GNUdog> hamo: gaoji蛤蟆
<sunny_xiaobai5> 。。。。
<hamo> roylez: migrate的问题搞定了？
<sunny_xiaobai5> 怎么没人呢
<sunny_xiaobai5> 怎么该昵称，表示不会用
<archl> sunny_xiaobai5: /nick bs_hamo
<sunny_xiaobai5> 谢谢，在哪儿输呢，我都不知道
<sunny_xiaobai5> 噢，懂了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • BCM4312无线，安装成功方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395111 先提供配置： DELL的本本，lspci里查到无线设备为BCM4312 经过： 新装好的系统，安装过N次，其中有一次在安装wubi里能用上无线，但装好后启动却没有了"启动无线"的选项了，其他几次安装就 …
<MeaCulpa> 令计划
<cnchanghai> hello i'm back!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ftp家目录W权限与ftp登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395114 ubuntu12.04 各位：在配置vsftpd.conf时遇到问题，上网查了也无法自己解决。 问题：如果家目录的所有者有写的权限，那么我就无法登ftp，如果去掉家目录所有者家目录的写权限则我就可以登录，但无法使用ftp …
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 回去煮意大利面?
<adam8157> bluezd: 昨天买的意面和酱
 * adam8157 思密达
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 好生活啊
<bluezd> adam8157: gaoji,我那连方便面都煮不了
<bluezd> adam8157: 好生活啊
<hamo> adam8157: 意面的酱有肉是吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 真心不贵, 一大包意面十几块钱, 一大包酱也十几块钱
 * adam8157 我买的号码比较大的, 一大包是一大包, 但是不重
<huntxu> adam8157: 你會做麽 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 哪個牌子？
<adam8157> huntxu: 意面超容易的...  超市进口食品货架
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥牌子没注意
<huntxu> adam8157: 那也有牌子好伐。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 就是量比较多呗 ~~~
<huntxu> adam8157: 你忘了哥以前幹哪行的麽？普通超市的意面沒看得上眼的
<hamo> huntxu:  以前是厨师？还是掏地沟油的？
<huntxu> hamo: 地溝油
<hamo> huntxu:  果然
<huntxu> T^T
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.smzdm.com/gallo-cock-two-a-pointed-straight-flower-shaped-pasta-500g-11-9-package-sf-send-250g-pasta-equivalent-to-8-yuan-kg-limit-beijing.html
<adam8157> huntxu: 看, 都不贵的
<adam8157> huntxu: 你以前是厨师?
<hamo> adam8157: 他都说了是掏地沟油的了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的體型可能是廚師？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我比较像 sigh...
 * hamo 都说了是掏地沟油的了...
<huntxu> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4803966163&
<kk> huntxu 啥标题, ⇪ 意大利原装进口 阿布素牌手工意大利面（幼意粉 500G）-淘宝网
<hamo> adam8157: 你不像初始啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 蛤蟆放大1.2倍就比较像
 * bluezd 哎，累了，今天早点下班，7 点走
<hamo> bluezd: 啧啧...这么早
<bluezd> hamo: 确实有些累了，所以才走这么早
<huntxu> adam8157: de cecco的意粉也行
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • HOWTO: 如何让 OpenSSH 的服务在开机时不启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395116 我安装了 openssh，现在每次启动机器都自动启动了 ssh 服务 我想让它不自动启动，在我需要的时候我才启动它，可是就是找不到它的脚本在哪 /etc/rc2.d/ 文件夹也找不到 ssh 的 S 开头文 …
 * archl 想起刚才走在路上，就被个老人叫住介绍对象。。。
<archl> lol
<pityonli1e> archl: lol
<archl> pityonline: p姐
<archl> pityonline: p姐最近干什么？
<pityonline> archl: 闲着，嘿嘿
 * hamo 拜裸姐
<hamo> roylez__: 你是谁？尾巴这么长...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu 10.4 amd32 DVD 在哪里可以下载啊，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395117 请问在哪里可以下载Ubuntu 10.4 ，我现在用的Win7旗舰版系统，电脑室amd32的，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 frin — 2012-12-10 18:54
<roylez_> hamo: 踢你的人
<hamo> roylez_: 哟哟哟...尾巴长长了嘛
 * pityonline 吃饭……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • steam tf2，辛苦下下来却不能玩 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395118 widon@widon-F3JR:~$ lspci | grep ATI 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 太惨了，有救不 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2012-12-10 19:12
<BluebirdShao> fedora 是否也像 ubuntu 一样有软件源呢？
<BluebirdShao> 谁有这方面的经验呢，因为在看《Linux Administration Handbook》，想在虚拟机上装个 fedora 试下，指个方向来前进
<roylez_> archl: 第一层发现orb of zot是什么概念？
<hamo> ...
<somedays> 大家好，请问你们下载电影用啥软件
<BluebirdShao> 有时候用 aMule，有时候用 Transmission，有时候直接网页下载，有时候用 wget
<somedays> 我想设置每天造成六点自动开机下载电影
<somedays> 早晨
<somedays> 有人知道怎么设置吗
<Steph_De_Chine> somedays: 你用什么软件？
<archl> roylez 你被骗了，是个mimic它会吃了你。
<roylez_> archl: .
<somedays> Steph_De_Chine: transmission
<roylez_> archl: 玻璃墙后面
<Steph_De_Chine> somedays: 用at命令怎么样？
<Steph_De_Chine> 然后设成开机自动启动
<roylez_> archl: 我选了你那个种族，玩trog，技能加在什么上面比较好？
<somedays> Steph_De_Chine: 我的是笔记本，我一般用halt -p关机，能用at吗？
<archl> roylez。哪个啊？spriggan？
<roylez_> archl: 对
<Steph_De_Chine> ……或许设个闹钟，然后把那个铃和开机键绑起来，然后设置Transmission开机启动？
<archl> roylez: 这个不属于官方推荐。。。
<roylez_> archl: demonspawn有时候太靠运气了
<archl> roylez 我 short blade + shield + sling
<somedays> Steph_De_Chine: 我或许需要的只是一个定时开机
<Steph_De_Chine> 对了……
<archl> roylez 初始就 stealth和shortblade，外加 lv8 stabbing
<archl> roylez 危险了就别怕浪费食物。berserk
<roylez_> archl: lv8 ....
<somedays> 貌似很麻烦呀
<somedays> 需要bios
<archl> roylez 练啊。
<archl> roylez 这个需要考虑的，其实主要就是这些技能。前期就要远近皆习——你知道 berserk对远程武器无用。
<roylez_> archl: 只能拿园盾？
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 。。。
<archl> roylez 只能拿 buckler
<archl> roylez 注意，只能吃植物性食物。
<roylez_> archl: 这个我知道
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> archl: 防太渣了，遇到boss只能跑
<hamo> 。。。
<roylez_> archl: 刚才三个boss追着跑，还是被jassica弄死了
<hamo> roylez_: 渣
<roylez_> archl: 没甲没魔防没狂暴
<archl> roylez。。。berserk。。。
<roylez_> archl: 还没拜trog，哪里来狂暴
<archl> 主席渣。。。从berserker开始。。。
<roylez_> archl: 不能选这职业啊
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<archl> roylez_ 弱，那是不推荐
<roylez_> archl: 擦
<archl> roylez_ 我也是一个玩不推荐组合闻名的。
<archl> roylez 看我。
<archl> roylez_ https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/#watch-archl
<kk> archl ⇪ t: WebTiles - Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<roylez_> archl: 尸体怎么烧来着？
<roylez_> archl: o p
<hamo> roylez_: 渣
<archl> roylez 在上面按 p
<gendo> hello
<gendo> 请教一个问题
<kk> gendo, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<roylez_> archl: 舒服多了
<gendo> 在linux下面，如果假设了VPS上面假设了sock5代理
<gendo> 在本地主机上面，是否需要什么软件，将代理转到SOCK5上面去？
<gendo> 有一个一直不太懂
<gendo> 比如goagent，好像是sock5代理
<gendo> 但是，如果是自己搭建的代理服务器，需要配合什么软件进行吗？
<archl> roylez 直接 o 然后 p
<archl> roylez spriggan最高近战输出是使用 staff中的lajatang，我是已知玩家中唯一一个练这个武器的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 在不？
<hamo> ...
<pocoyo> archl: 罗姐～
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡
 * archl 抱抱 pocoyo
<pocoyo> ..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何为vbox增加多一块虚拟硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395123 因为安装了ps5，office2007等软件，原来10G的虚拟硬盘不够用了，想增加虚拟空间，可以新建一个vdi文件给虚拟机中的xp，但是打开之后发现我的电脑里没有显示。如何让xp识别新增的空间？ 统计信息 …
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡好不好
<pocoyo> archl: 好
<archl> pocoyo: 我是恶人对吧
<archl> ??pocoyo
<pocoyo> archl: 谁说的？！ 让我去扁它！
<archl> pocoyo: 我良心谴责自己。。。
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐牙好了都?
<roylez_> archl: trog真好讨好
<archl> adam8157 补牙花钱2000了。
<adam8157> archl: 补好了没
<archl> adam8157 好了
<pocoyo> 主席万万岁!
<adam8157> archl: 那就好, 牙医本来就贵
<archl> roylez_ Trog->TSO，是很多玩家的路线。
<pocoyo> 主席最近都不甩我啊 :-(
<archl> roylez_ http://crawl.develz.org/morgues/0.10/archl/morgue-archl-20120707-065623.txt 这里面的sling，就是trog给的，是目前见过的最好的。
<roylez_> archl: 用sling的话，需要切换武器吗？
<archl> roylez_ sling就是一种武器。
<houge> 各位，有需要Steam LInux Beta的朋友么？
<roylez_> archl: 那我还是用dart好了
<houge> 可以到这里下载、安装：http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<archl> roylez 威力差距太大了。。。
<archl> roylez sling的威力比dart高很多倍。
<archl> roylez 我以前直接远远的打一下ancient lich 退一步，几步对方就挂了。用dart，根本就伤不到。
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡，看了主席的 dooloo.info 了吗？
<pocoyo> archl: 没有 不懂。
<archl> pocoyo: 帮我看看我的破网志。http://dokuwiki-jiero.rhcloud.com/doku.php/Pretty
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ pretty [Jiero短篇]
<pocoyo> archl: 简洁！
<pocoyo> 朴素
<archl> pocoyo: 。。。就是默认。。。。
<archl> roylez 乐乐。你在线玩么？
<roylez_> archl: 本地玩的，快
<roylez_> archl: 挂了呢
<archl> roylez_ 容易啊。因为有时候运气实在是背。另外，这是我第一次使用这个组合的记录。http://crawl.develz.org/morgues/0.10/archl/morgue-archl-20120602-050903.txt
<cfy> pocoyo: 电脑被人关了。。。。
<cfy> pityonline: 很奇怪的是，有时候我看youtube，它只提供给我flash的。。。
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 今天刚发现KDE的桌面背景设置太强大啦!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395130 像幻灯片这种小儿科就不提了,不知道是哪个版本就有了... 现在新的发现是....居然可以和地图软件marble集成在一起,还能和openstreetmap集成在一起...... 以下是和marble集成在一起的截图,关键是你 …
<pityonline> cfy: chrome 好像有插件实现 flash 转成 html5
<cfy> pityonline: gaoji...
<pityonline> cfy: 我还没有用那个
<pityonline> cfy: 应该不止是 flash 的问题， chrome 应该就有问题
<pityonline> cfy: 尽管 flash 非常惹火
<pocoyo> cfy: 谁呀 这么操蛋！！
<pocoyo> cfy: 继续跑啊
<archl> cfy: 有些只有flash的
<archl> cfy:  google没那个经历全转换成html5的视频
<archl> google要多耗不少电才能做到
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡考博士了？
<pocoyo> archl: 。。。 哪有。
<\rs> pocoyo: 好久沒看到你了
<Hamsten> 请问怎么怎么修改email哦
<archl> Hamsten: 要和管理员联系。
<Hamsten> 额，谢谢
<pocoyo> \rs: 您是哪位高人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu12.10经常出现紫色的横杠 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395134 为什么ubuntu12.10经常出现紫色的横杠 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzj860572908 — 2012-12-10 21:39
<suuny> 各位前辈些，ia32-libs 装不上    依赖: ia32-libs-multiarch 但无法安装它    请问这个怎么弄
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 势必要搞定Linux的，！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395135 从网上下了个ubuntu 10.10 安装了 却发现第一步就卡主老 小白求助，怎么打开VI 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头C罗 — 2012-12-10 21:53
<abine1> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-zh, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<abine1> 无法更新了
<abine1> 系统提示严重错误
<abine1> 无法更新
<lwh_> 请问大家vim官网能打开吗？（www.vim.org），为什么我始终都打不开呢？
<erhandsome> lwh_:可以打开
<BluebirdShao> 可以呀，不过貌似我这里有点慢
<lwh_> 打开之后只能显示最上面的标题栏，刷新之后能显示出来内容，但是只有刷新的时候可以显示，刷新之后马上又成了空白，好奇怪啊
<BluebirdShao> 不用代理的确如你所说的情况
<BluebirdShao> 用了 GoAgent 后直接就打开了
<lwh_> 哦，
<lwh_> BluebirdShao,
<lwh_> BluebirdShao, 谢谢，我试一下看
<BluebirdShao> lwh_: EN
<archl> lol
<archl> roylez 乐乐。我网上的还没挂掉呢。
<archl> roylez 不过就是打了跑跑了打有些郁闷。
<nopcall_> exit
<lwh_> BluebirdShao, 坑啊，现在我连google都打不开了
<nopcall_> test
<kk> nopcall_, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<erhandsome> lwh_: 翻吧
<BluebirdShao> lwh_: - -!
<maplebeats> roylez:你把jusss灭口了么
<roylez_> maplebeats: 必须的啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 在你今天晚上吃的包子里
<maplebeats> roylez_: 还好我晚上没吃包子
 * adam8157 我擦, github真被封了啊
<lwh_> 请问大家现在用什么fanqiang啊？
<maplebeats> adam8157:没有啊，我能上
<roylez_> adam8157: 新影帝上线了啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我这儿得加代理
<maplebeats> adam8157:确认一般正常
<adam8157> roylez_: =m=
<lwh_> maplebeats, 请问您用的什么代理？
<pityonline> adam8157: 上午的时候我这里就被封了
<BluebirdShao> google chrome + goagent
<maplebeats> lwh_: 电信==!
<lwh_> 哎 坑啊 我现在google都打不开
<pityonline> adam8157: 改 pac，全局吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 全局速度不行
<BluebirdShao> appengine.google.com 能打开就行
<maplebeats> adam8157:反正就都在北京了，真人PK吧
<lwh_> 好，谢谢您，我试一下
<pityonline> adam8157: 没影响啊，goagent 没事儿，反正只在触发 pac  列表中的网站时才用代理
<BluebirdShao> 我的 GoAgent 2.1.5 正常
<maplebeats> goagent这么慢。。。还好我只上推
<BluebirdShao> emacs 写 html 有什么好的插件
<adam8157> BluebirdShao: zen coding
<maplebeats> adam8157:这不是vim插件么
<adam8157> maplebeats: emacs之类应该也有相应的zen coding
<maplebeats> adam8157:emacs OS果然强大
<adam8157> maplebeats: BluebirdShao https://www.google.com/search?q=emacs+zen+coding
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: emacs zen coding - Google 搜索
<niuke> hello
<kk> niuke, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<\rs> BluebirdShao: 用模板引擎轉，不要手寫html
<BluebirdShao> \rs: what?
<BluebirdShao> \rs: 愿闻其详
<hzheng> 、topic
<savr> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg0MjI1MzUy.html
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【我是传奇2欢乐季】月亮代表我的心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<savr> sexy
<MartinQi> 问一下c语言里for（；；）就直接这样用是什么运行方式
<Pwnna> MartinQi: while (1)
<catyan> 嘿
<catyan> 有人在？
<Pwnna> 没？
<qguo> test
<kk> qguo, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<Pwnna> O.o
<catyan> 嘿。
<catyan> 新改了主题。
<catyan> 来试试
<catyan> 大家晚安
<kk>  06:13
<cleamoon> 有没有什么办法在人们浏览某一个<h2></h2>之后的内容时在页面左边显示<h2></h2>中的内容？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-11
<archl> 我竟然心血来潮下载了一本圣经。。。
<cnchanghai> 圣经 ……
<kingbo> 早
<airead> 日十
<MeaCulpa> 早
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你在袋鼠国不看,反倒是回来了看了?
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕，你好早啊
<trying> 早
<adam8157> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo> .
<hamo> adam8157: 办了张花旗的信用卡
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 壕
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不敢开啊...纯收藏用
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 花旗的可以直接rmb结算么?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有啥不敢的,壕
<hamo> MeaCulpa:  两张卡，一张单币银联，一张单币美金
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 年费啊
<MeaCulpa> 哦, 年费多少?
<adam8157> hamo: 你这是病, 得电
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> 美金的,购汇公道不
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 就是单币Master嘛，都一样
<hamo> adam8157: 我决定周六扫大街去把能办的信用卡都办一遍
<adam8157> hamo: 你这是病, 得电
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 北京地铁新图真是屌爆了
<adam8157> hamo: link?
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/a5995fe5jw1dzoos46qmnj.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 十号没贯通呢
<onlylove> hamo果断壕，居然办花旗银行的
<hamo> adam8157: 估计马上就通，周六停了一天做测试...你看你们这个QA的活多重要
<onlylove> 通什么……铁轨还没接好
<onlylove> 估计这周还要继续测试
<MeaCulpa> 北京...
<MeaCulpa> 地铁里要走路走死, 暖气开的吓人,没法坐
<MeaCulpa> 丫的进地铁站就要脱衣服
<MeaCulpa> 那里人太不抗冻
<onlylove> 谁说的……
<MeaCulpa> 不过适应力倒是超强
<onlylove> 因为地铁郁闷着呢
<onlylove> 一天到晚就一个小时的时间在外面正常温度，剩下的全高温，羊毛衫都穿不住
<onlylove> 谁受得了
<MeaCulpa> 恩, 爽
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 来魔都吧, 室外3度室内2度
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 在家里没事冻死...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 魔都有工作么……我好不容易在帝都弄了个IT外包的活落下脚，TM帝都踩践人太厉害，找个linux 的sa都TM挑三拣四，税后3000嫌要多了
<iOpera> 3k讨饭呢
<MeaCulpa> Linux SA往往地位很低,因为用Linux的很多都不舍的花钱
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你还怕冷？
<iOpera> 蛋蛋啥职务
<onlylove> 讨饭的都比我高，科贸装机的一个月3000还管吃住
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不怕,但是和帝都室内接近20度比起来,没那么优越...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<iOpera> 北方嘛。和北方比暖气干嘛
<onlylove> 舍不舍得花钱是一回事，用不用是另一回事，我就不相信那些做游戏的敢用win做server
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你错了
<MeaCulpa> 做游戏的用win的多了去了
<onlylove> 用盗版抓住很爽的
<iOpera> 游戏通常自带server
<MeaCulpa> EVE就是典型, Windows, 还居然SQLServer
<onlylove> EVE人用的正版啊……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所有玩家都在一个虚拟世界的,都敢用Windows
<onlylove> 国内那些小公司，服务器都DIY的，还正版windows？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ... 大部分叫嚣用Linux的也是正版....问帽帽众
<onlylove> 红帽……有CENTOS顶着呢
<MeaCulpa> 那是帽帽的专利律师团太费.
<onlylove> 反正我知道的金山肯定是linux的，但是……不知道是程序太烂还是怎么着……服务质量不敢恭维
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。袋鼠国也看看，被拉去教堂洗脑
<archl> MeaCulpa: 完全的原始社会，什么都信神就行了。
<iOpera> 没明白5800端口干嘛的。谁试过。
<onlylove> 不成回家找个IT的工作算了……这边愁死了，做什么呢，还不如自己弄个BLOG玩玩slash
<iOpera> it用过5800》
<archl> onlylove: 。。。就回家就行了。。。
<onlylove> 5800是什么？BT？大于1024的不都是自定义的么
<iOpera> 5900你如果知道，就可能知道5800嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 随便找个体力活嘛
<iOpera> 标准vnc
<iOpera> vnc-http在5800
 * archl 这里3D电影只要20元人民币。
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs Org Mode 小结（长文慎入……） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395158 使用 Emacs 已经半年多了，特别喜欢 org mode ，所以贴一下使用方法，权作宣传。 这些资料基本是从网上复制来的，当然经过我自己的整理添加。 先是基本语法： 1.常见使用 *加粗* 加粗 /倾斜/ 倾斜  …
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我这身板找个体力活够呛
 * MeaCulpa vnc sux
<archl> onlylove: 。。。也是
<iOpera> onlylove: 可以去捐献精子。做soho。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 比我还精瘦。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 低级的18m
<onlylove> archl: 话说已经准备下载slash的源码了……
<archl> onlylove: slash是啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我这里同事都用vnc
<iOpera> 哪不很好嘛
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 只有没有手指的低等生物才用vnc
<iOpera> 你鼠标是连着脚指头的？
<onlylove> archl: slashcode，就是slashdot用的东西
<iOpera> lol
<onlylove> iOpera: 捐精子什么的怕人嫌质量不好
<MeaCulpa> 鼠标用来玩游戏的
<archl> onlylove: 额。。。
<iOpera> onlylove: 你拿你的文凭去嘛。证明学历。
<archl> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 承认吧。你离不开鼠标
<onlylove> iOpera: 现在大学本科满地都是
<iOpera> onlylove: 捐献这的，可能不多嘛。去试试。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 也就玩游戏的时候嘛...再说还有触摸板不是
<iOpera> 啊。触摸板。。不和鼠标一样嘛。
<archl> 。
<onlylove> 还有指点杆
<archl> 触摸屏和操纵杆也一样～
<archl> 哈哈方向盘和跳舞毯
<MeaCulpa> TP还有那个red nipple
 * archl 曾经用跳舞毯打格斗
<iOpera> 鼠标，只是代表现代点的人机界面嘛
<archl> iOpera: 指点笔更新～
<iOpera> 18m的，老想脱离现代。
<iOpera> 都触摸屏吧
 * iOpera 支持后现代语言，perl
<iOpera> 18m居然用这。
<iOpera> 5800啊
<onlylove> 咋不支持lisp
<iOpera> 语法丑陋的。不支持
<MeaCulpa> perl sux
<iOpera> lol 又来了
<MeaCulpa> People Enjoy Rubbish Language :)
<iOpera> 居然反对ruby. :D
<onlylove> 据说ruby是OO的perl
<iOpera> perl的好处就是，当你一句写完，一个分号，你的思维就马上切换到前句的结果了。顺其自然的处理下去。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不会, Perl是给不会码字的SA用的, Ruby是程序员用的,完全不一样
<iOpera> 跟随你的思维
<iOpera> 呸
<iOpera> oo的，好意思叫人类。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 呸你个头,连shell都看不懂的SA才用perl'
<hamo> ...
<iOpera> 人类思维就是一件事情接一件的处理。
 * hamo 主席没在真是亏了
<iOpera> 谁的shell比我强？
<onlylove> 好吧，我是不会码字的SA，虽然我会shell，但是我在学perl
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: shell强不能证明perl烂
<iOpera> shell是那么的弱，我才转perl的
<hamo> iOpera: 破神
<iOpera> 思维落后的18m
<piggybox> iOpera: 人类经常同时干好几件事啊
<onlylove> 中断
<iOpera> piggybox: 你写程序的时候，试试同时？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 那是SA想越俎代庖干程序员干的事,才有了perl
<iOpera> perl啥不能干？ MeaCulpa 代替shell? 笑话
<iOpera> 附带代替c哦
<onlylove> 可以一遍写程序一边用吸管喝水……
<iOpera> onlylove: 额。那是。hehe
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iOpera> 顺其自然的，还有latex
<piggybox> iOpera: 你走路接到个电话，难道得停下来不走才能通话？
<iOpera> 写起来随意
<iOpera> piggybox: 等你写程序的时候，试试再说吧。
<onlylove> 走路接电话很危险的
<iOpera> 同时写2段？lol
<iOpera> 左右手分开写吧
<onlylove> 如果写字楼就算了，大马路上走路还是不接电话的好
<onlylove> 万一没注意红绿灯，就麻烦了
<iOpera> 不是一回事。扯这干嘛。 onlylove
<iOpera> 真写的时候，就是一个思路。
<iOpera> 一路走下去
<iOpera> 不要回头看前面的，就顺畅
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/35634/train-tickets-qrcode-strong-encryption
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 铁道部称火车票二维码已被强加密 - 开源中国
<piggybox> 大部分人没那么傻，接个电话眼睛还是在看路的
<onlylove> 因为接电话出事故的还少啊，你一边开车一边打电话试试
<iOpera> 开车可以哦。停哪里也叫开车。lol
<onlylove> 可以这样……
<piggybox> onlylove: 车在免提嘛
<iOpera> 的确。hehe
<onlylove> 车载免提……我不说了，等出事那天记得我提醒过你
<onlylove> 反正我是因为走路打电话差点被撞
<iOpera> onlylove: 你应该从高层次来说明。人脑的功能区，比如语言，没2个地方。
<piggybox> iOpera: 那怎么学会外语的？
<iOpera> 说不定 piggybox的脑子，左右脑都有主管语言的。这就例外了。
<onlylove> 没必要从高层次讲，人和人不一样，我属于比较笨的那一类
<iOpera> 同时说2中语言。
<iOpera> gaoji
<iOpera> 额。哪喉咙要分开。2套
<iOpera> 吃饭吃2碗，同时
<iOpera> 完蛋。这引申得没边了
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭,喝汤...
<adam8157> amosk: 阿孔~
<onlylove> 不引申了，咱递归吧
<iOpera> 同时
<amosk> adam8157, ?
<piggybox> iOpera: 人脑就是并行的，这没什么好说的，否则早死了
<adam8157> amosk: 么事, 哈哈
<iOpera> piggybox: 你逻辑不对的。语文理解也不对
<amosk> adam8157, 挺好
<iOpera> 蛋蛋你有2个脑袋没。
<iOpera> hamo:
<onlylove> 蛋蛋表示很无辜
<adam8157> amosk: 准备不用initrd, 改普通img了, 用户反映现在这样只读的比较麻烦
<iOpera> hamo: 萎缩了。。。nnnnd
<hamo> iOpera: 蛋蛋有2个蛋蛋
<iOpera> onlylove: 的确。对不起蛋蛋
<iOpera> 我草。蛤蟆真猛
<hamo> 。。。
<iOpera> 佩服
 * hamo 说实话有罪么？
<iOpera> 又来
<piggybox> 说的好啊
 * hamo 刚正不阿
<iOpera> 蛤蟆太gaoji了。我们只能仰望。
<piggybox> 为什么需要两个蛋蛋呢？这是个很深奥的问题啊
<cfy> 真是重口味
<cfy> 受不了你们了。。。
<iOpera> hamo: 跟 cfy 说 "是你自己不纯洁"
 * hamo 听神的话
<hamo> cfy: 是你自己不纯洁
 * iOpera 我们明明在讨论写程序的方式/方法
<ofan> iOpera: 你是最不纯洁的
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 其实基本没啥语言会阻止你这样写程序
<cfy> .....
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 不对。你写的语言太少了。oo的，如果不用名空间，你引用一个，要从最上层一直写起，一路点下去。和perl相差太远了。
<GNUdog> hamo: 哈哈哈哈
<hamo> 。。。
<iOpera> 这狗狗干嘛？ hamo
<iOpera> 额
<cfy> hamo: 那么你死定了
<hamo> iOpera: 我怎么知道这狗狗干什么，上来了就对我淫笑
<iOpera> hamo: 我以为你们有激情。。。。
<GNUdog> hamo: 竟然你还没有被T了
<iOpera> cfy: 不会的。蛤蟆是我们的开心果。我们都爱戴他。
 * hamo 懒得理你们了...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你今天怎么了？蔫了啊
<iOpera> 。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 忙工作啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: 6.4都发布了，忙你妹啊
<hamo> GNUdog: 你还一直关注这帽帽啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我有很多要忙的啊...
<onlylove> RH都6.4了
<GNUdog> hamo: 他们一个大版本发布，我就收到一堆邮件，谁都知道发了新版本了
<iOpera> 可怜的蛋蛋。你看酷胖，每天都有空，喝茶。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哦？
 * adam8157 今天有个过来面试的, 竟然晚上7点半来, 尼玛....
<iOpera> hamo: 抓重点。晚上7点半来
<hamo> GNUdog: 啧啧
<hamo> iOpera: 妹子无疑
<onlylove> 晚上七点半，正好吃饭啊
<iOpera> 9494
<iOpera> 吃饭都过了。 onlylove
<GNUdog> adam8157: 啧啧
<onlylove> 我晚上七点刚下地铁
<GNUdog> iOpera: 你什么态度？adam 怎么可能对女的感兴趣！
 * MeaCulpa 最近怎了老收到外教广告短信...要是没结婚,我就去找人玩玩..
<iOpera> 可怜的北京打工仔。
<adam8157> onlylove: 你找着工作了?
<iOpera> GNUdog: @@@@
<iOpera> 这断言，太猛了啊。 GNUdog
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你妹...
<onlylove> adam8157: 嗯……IT外包
<adam8157> onlylove: 恭喜
<GNUdog> iOpera: 最后一次警告你，以后注意你的言行！！！
<GNUdog> adam8157: 好了，我帮你教育他了
 * hamo 看来还是要像基狗一样搞个帽子才能镇住蛋蛋壕啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 有什么好恭喜的，被资本家剥削两次
<iOpera> 原来这狗狗也是挑屎棍。。。
<bluezd> hamo: 是锁住他的心吗？
<adam8157> hamo: autorejoin容易惹得我ban你
<iOpera> hamo: 强人
<hamo> bluezd: 那是基狗干的
<iOpera> 额。没乐趣了。。。
<iOpera> 蛤蟆继续
 * hamo 忙啊神
<iOpera> 。。
<Hamsten> ..............................
<Hamsten> lol
<GNUdog> hamo: 你还忙
<hamo> GNUdog: 忙死啊基狗君
<GNUdog> hamo: 忙着gaoji？
<hamo> GNUdog: 无基可搞啊
<GNUdog> hamo: 咳~
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu10.04 木有聲音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395159 你好，我問題是從我"sudo apt-get upgrad"開始的，重啟後，我的電腦就木有聲音了，然後我就重裝聲卡驅動，driver(用的版本是1.0.25)能裝上，裝lib的時候，make出現“make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/jerry/Desktop/alsa-lib-1.0.25/do …
<Hamsten> iOpera live in USA?
<hamo> 。。。
<iOpera> 不是基狗吧。以前一直叫开放狗的啊。
<Hamsten> 呵呵哈哈哈哈
<iOpera> Hamsten: 自己学会看/w的信息。
<Hamsten> iOpera:yes看见有usa chicago
<Hamsten> ..............................
<iOpera> ？
<trying> ....
<iOpera> 你学会看ip
<iOpera> 那是登录的服务器。
<trying> Beijing
<Hamsten> ok。。。。。。。。
<Hamsten> 额
<Hamsten> 呵呵
<GNUdog> Hamsten: 58.20.51.237
<iOpera> GNUdog: 贴啥。这是固定ip。nnnd 害人啊。别暴露了。
<Hamsten> 额
<Hamsten> 呵呵哈哈哈哈
<GNUdog> iOpera: 你每次加入都会打出来的好么
<hamo> iOpera: 神你居然有固定IP？
<iOpera> 你这样，就进log了啊。爬虫就来了。
<GNUdog> iOpera: 每次假如频道都会log进去的，亲
<GNUdog> 加入
<trying> 你沒說沒人知道是固定 IP 啊
<trying> haha
<iOpera> log不会记录这些的
<Hamsten> hahahahaha
<Hamsten> ~eexpress 58.20.51.237 * :eexpress
<Hamsten> iOpera :#ubuntu-cn
<Hamsten> iOpera morgan.freenode.net :Chicago, IL, USA
<GNUdog> iOpera: 我的会 ^.^
<Hamsten> iOpera:有ip额。。。。。。。。
<iOpera> 丫丫的
<Hamsten> 还好我的是动态
<Hamsten> ^W^    入侵你，，，iOpera........^W^
<GNUdog> 湖x银x科技责任有限公司
<trying> 所以... ssh eexpress@58.20.51.237 這樣嗎?
<Hamsten> iOpera:暴露了，呵呵
<GNUdog> iOpera: 你在服务器上登啊…囧，知道你为什么蛋疼了
<iOpera> 一堆死家伙。
<trying> 我們好可怕 lol
<iOpera> 我权利最大。咋了。
<trying> 還是別用服務器跑這個吧
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<hamo> iOpera: 神这是你自己的公司啊
<iOpera> 这不是。
<Hamsten> 呵呵哈哈哈哈，不怕被黑啊。现在有93个在哦
<trying> 誰知你的 irc client 會不會被 buffer overflow 之類的 attack
<GNUdog> 但是，神啊，你这个 IP 的 header 信息是 Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.5
<GNUdog> 莫非你是 mIRC 用户么
<MeaCulpa> 好可怕, 神的ip还用来跑IIS
 * MeaCulpa 下线换ip去
<iOpera> 那和我无关。我是dmz
<GNUdog> iOpera: soga，那怕个毛毛
<MeaCulpa> 好可怕
<iOpera> momo lol
<hamo> iOpera: 难道服务器上还跑了虚拟机？
<iOpera> hamo: ... 你笨死的
<GNUdog> iOpera: 明显是你在炫耀固定 IP，我们被骗了
<GNUdog> 呜呜呜呜呜
<iOpera> lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
<Hamsten> lol
<iOpera> 我没炫耀。是要你们别贴出来而已
 * MeaCulpa 也固定ip了, 追随神
<GNUdog> 我发贴吧上去…嘲讽贴
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 同追随
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 。。。说固定就固定。太强大了。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: AT&T
<airead_> 大大们，使用 python 的话，是不是就不用考虑系统整数的溢出了啊？
<Hamsten> ＠x＠围观
 * GNUdog 紧随神的脚步
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 额。哪难道都ipv6
<iOpera> 一个手指一个ip
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我应该是德州ipv4
<airead_> print sys.maxint + sys.maxint ， 依然能够正常相加啊
<iOpera> 哦
<hamo> airead_: 结果正确么？
<airead_> hamo, 正确的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 去玩外教为毛要没结婚才可以？
<hamo> airead_: 你可以把这个和保存进一个变量，然后反射出类型，你就发现类型变了
<bye_bye> airead_: 长度能超过内存的大小吗? cc hamo
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 说不定遇到妹子呢
<trying> 炫耀固定 IP @_@
<hamo> bye_bye: 你想怎样
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那干什么事都有可能啊 我们公司男厕所里还有女的呢
<bye_bye> hamo: 看看最大多大...
<trying> 請問固定 IP 現在很少嗎 @_@?
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 能追到的倒数第二跳是 att-corpora.edge5.denver1.level3.net
 * bye_bye 两个ham打头的, 补全真烦!
<GNUdog> trying: 是的
<trying> 那.... @_@
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 然后呢?
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 确定是 Texas？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 你能捅开AT&T就牛了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 确定,但是AT&T里面的pool我不清楚
<airead_> hamo, 对的，是变了，我测测看 python 的最大数的极限是多么
<imtxc> 大佬们救救……
<hamo> airead_: ...
<hamo> airead_: 不要玩python虚拟机
<airead_> hamo, 啥叫 python 虚拟机
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，从地理位置上说的过去，毕竟丹佛在德州的西边
<hamo> airead_: python是虚拟机语言啊，你的所有代码都运行在python虚拟机上
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 看到丹佛是正常的
<airead_> hamo, mm == maxInt * maxInt,  return False, cc bye_bye
 * adam8157 傻帽国务院假日办!!!
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 但是你在美国的数据库查 32.97.110.58 就是Austin, TX
<airead_> hamo, 你的意思是？
<airead_> hamo, 学 python 但不要钻 python 虚拟机的犄角尖？
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 这个 IP 段的 BGP 信息是在 AS2140，更蛋疼的是…竟然到 L3 的带宽比到 ATT 的还大
<Hamsten> iOpera:想起了，对不起，iOpera，都是我问的问题你才暴露了，     5555555555555
<hamo> airead_: 哈哈，我刚才开玩笑呢...你如果想试试，我记得python里是有个非常大的整数的，int128好像
<hamo> GNUdog: 真gaoji
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 那是因为客户本身比Att大,只是用Att的服务而已
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: soga，真gaoji
<ofan> airead_: python的int支持高精度
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: gaoji毛,是18摸神经病给人家多赚钱
<airead_> ofan, 嗯，都被封装好了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 你应该追溯到我中国ip啊,为啥停在att了...
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa: 中国的没啥好看的
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/pit4km-82626 我查了下大家都说这个启动的时候出着牙错误的原因是没有scsi驱动，然后我在kernel 中选择scsi了之后，还是着这样呢…… adam8157
<hamo> airead_: Long integers
<hamo> These represent numbers in an unlimited range, subject to available (virtual) memory only. For the purpose of shift and mask operations, a binary representation is assumed, and negative numbers are represented in a variant of 2’s complement which gives the illusion of an infinite string of sign bits extending to the left.
<trying> mount: error 6 mounting ext3
<imtxc> 恩
<adam8157> imtxc: 谁说的, 明显是挂载错误, 已经识别到scsi和那个分区了
<trying> initrd 裡這行貼來看一下
<adam8157> imtxc: 要么是那个文件系统有毛病, 要么是你fstab写错了, 要么是initrd有毛病
<trying> 不過如果都沒改過 initrd... 那應該真的是要 check 一下 filesystem 了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 德州仪器？
<GNUdog> onlylove: 扒鸡
<imtxc> adam8157: 这块硬盘在原来的机器上启动正常，然后给换到新的机器上面，引导的时候就成这样了，不是scsi驱动的原因么？
<trying> 這樣子的話, 也有可能是 LABEL=/ 造成的
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪有可能是, 这版本太老了, 有没有正常的log来比较下  正常的log里如果有create /dev/
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪有可能是, 这版本太老了, 有没有正常的log来比较下  正常的log里如果有create /dev/sda啥的就有可能是驱动问题
<imtxc> 我去找找
<imtxc> trying: root=/dev/sda2
<trying> okay
<adam8157> imtxc: 你kernel重编译后 initrd重新生成没有?
<trying> 所以改試看看, root=/dev/sdb2
<trying> 有可能 sda 已經不是你原本那顆了
<imtxc> adam8157:  只生成了 bzImage
<adam8157> imtxc: 你选驱动是M还是*
<imtxc> adam8157: *
<imtxc> * 的话不用initrd吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> trying: 比较奇怪有12个分区 都是ext3 有10个可以识别出来，就是 sda2这个root分区识别不了……
<trying> or, imtxc, 試看看 init=/bin/sh
<CyrusYzGTt> http://adam.younglogic.com/2012/12/three-mistakes-in-go/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ Three Mistakes in Go | Adam Young’s Web Log
<trying> 如果能先叫出 shell, 手動 fsck 看看
<imtxc> 好像不行，感觉是驱动问题的可能比较大，因为换到了新机器上这个机器硬件不一样……
<trying> okay, 最後的 error message 是?
<bye_bye> 来问个疑难杂症, 为啥我的flash会自己快进?!! 三倍速播放!!!!
<onlylove> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/small-test-of-linux-system-hadrware-migration.html
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Linux 硬件迁移小测试 — LinuxTOY
<bye_bye> 怎么取消这个三倍速播放?!!!!!   imtxc 来给哥解决问题.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我这个机器开机不了已经两天多了 先给我解决
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你的这个多简单啊，下载下来，用smplayer 看
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哎呀, 开不开就不开了! 老子现在着急看电影呢!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 扯, youku的, 一个电影被分成十几个文件了
<imtxc> trying: 最后就是 Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<trying> bye_bye: html 5 or flash player?
<bye_bye> trying: flash player呀.
<trying> imtxc: 那上一行是?
<bye_bye> trying: 用的 11.2.202.251-1 的adobe
<imtxc> trying: umount /initrd/dev failed: 2
<trying> bye_bye: browser?
<trying> okay, imtxc, 你的 bootloader 設定裡, 試看看把 initrd 那行刪了
<bye_bye> trying: fx
<trying> 然後 kernel parameter 加上 init=/bin/sh
<trying> bye_bye: try this, firefox -ProfileManager
<imtxc> trying: kernel /bzImage rw root=/dev/sda2 console=ttyS0,9600n81 quiet init=/bin/sh ?
<trying> 看能否新增一個 profile, 用新的 profile 試看看還會不會變快
<bye_bye> trying: 恩, 刚换成gnash....
<trying> imtxc: yes, 然後 initrd 開頭那行整個刪掉
<trying> gnash @_@
<trying> alright
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-12-10/2812650
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 自由软件之父称Ubuntu Linux内存间谍软件-CSDN.NET
<bye_bye> trying: 好了... 虽然不明原因...
 * bye_bye 吃饭去
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你不看完在去么
<imtxc> trying: 还是http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-12-10/2812650
<imtxc> trying: 贴错了
<imtxc> trying: http://code.bulix.org/0gz5ai-82627
<trying> lol
<imtxc> 到这里就不动了
<trying> ah~ quiet 應該也要拿掉
<imtxc> 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 假日办咋了？
<jyfl987> 那天那谁对 单手键盘有兴趣的 看这个 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/217542.htm
<kk> jyfl987 啥标题, ⇪ [图]FrogPad推Magic FrogPad 让你一只手实现鼠标和键盘的所有操作_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> 不过是平的 我不喜欢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 元旦的假期安排, 调休两天, 前后都是要连续工作六七天.....
<imtxc> adam8157: 我改了配置然后重新编译的时候，每次都需要make mrproper 么
<adam8157> imtxc: 其实不用
<imtxc> 不用的话能快好多啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 万一有问题再执行
<imtxc> 恩 adam8157
<imtxc> 唉，第一次编译内核就苦难重重啊，主要这机器配置太烦，又是raid又是sas的……
<imtxc> trying: 其实那个 quiet 没有关系吧？
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Picture/111222
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<bluezd> adam8157: ...... 穿费劲啊
<trying> 那個 quiet 擋住了很多 message....
<trying> 通常我裝好, 第一件事就是拿掉 quiet
<imtxc> trying: 现在拿掉，也是没有任何信息
<trying> kernel /bzImage ro root=/dev/sda2 init=/bin/sh
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 文件备份和同步，rsync和git哪个更靠谱？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395171 两个硬盘，想做数据同步，用rsync呢？还是用git呢？或者其它有什么推荐？ 1、本来认为数据同步要用 rsync ，可是最近看到坛子里说，rsync并不是很可靠，有的时候会有数据没有同步的情 …
<imtxc> trying: 两台机器的硬盘架还不一样，拧来拧去的……
<trying> 只要 RAID, scsi controller 搞定了, 理論上還是可以啟動的
<jesusemelendezm> hey
<jesusemelendezm> trying
<jesusemelendezm> how are you
<trying> 目前看起來你的問題是, kernel 無法 mount root file system
<trying> jesusemelendezm: great, and you? XD
<jesusemelendezm> not bad. What are you trying to do?
<jesusemelendezm> I don't understand Chinese.
<trying> ah, trying to help imtxc to mount his root filesystem
<trying> lol
<microcai> iOpera: hi
<microcai> iOpera: 今天还能用不？
<microcai> iOpera: qvod 播放器今天还能用不？
<iOpera> 。没测试。给一个url
<microcai> iOpera: 直接执行 avplayer 试试看
<iOpera> 2012-Dec-112456273
<iOpera> usage: avplayer <video>
<imtxc> trying: 新难道是我的这个机器把硬盘识virtual disk 的原因？
<trying> 若是這樣... 弄個 live USB 吧
<iOpera> [2012-12-11 11:50:00] current download rate: 262.kB/s VB: 8310/kbps
<iOpera> [2012-12-11 11:50:01] current download rate: 371.kB/s, VB: 8397/kbps
<iOpera> microcai 你死鱼了
<microcai> iOpera: ？
<iOpera> 不会加密嘛
<microcai> iOpera: ？？？
<microcai> iOpera: 加密啥？
<jesusemelendezm> trying are you sysadmin?
<jesusemelendezm> is it Ubuntu very famous in China?
<iOpera> 笨。就是说不会限制软件的运行
<iOpera> 还可以跑。只删除有啥用哦。
<microcai> iOpera: ？？ 删除啥？
<trying> you mean... my job? yes
<microcai> iOpera: 就是说软件还在跑，可执行文件没了，是吧？
<iOpera> microcai: 才执行，bin就删除了。你不知道？
<microcai> iOpera: 要的就是这个效果啊
<trying> Ubuntu... I dont know, I come from Taiwan.
<iOpera> 我再释放一个出来。继续跑啊。lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以去实名菊爆
<imtxc> VFS: cannot open root devive "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)  trying
<iOpera> 哪tar还在
<microcai> iOpera: 不知情的人就不能用了
<iOpera> 啊。
<microcai> iOpera: 知情的人就知道每次要用解压一次
<hamo> jyfl987: 蛋蛋已经被菊爆
<jesusemelendezm> trying I see... Taiwan, is it famous in Taiwan?
<jesusemelendezm> Do you use ubuntu as a server?
<iOpera> 反正我不知道哪里找链接。基本不用
<jyfl987> microcai: 你弄个签名就是了 发给谁 就给他加个谁的签名 那人得用自己的私钥匹配才能使用 这不就行了
<trying> imtxc: 對... cannot open root device... 我想你可能得先拿掉 quiet, 找看看 device node 名稱是不是變成其他的了
<microcai> jyfl987: 这个人可以发布自己的私钥啊
<trying> jesusemelendezm: yes, famous in Taiwan
<iOpera> microcai: 你可以扫描磁盘，删除.gnupg目录。lol
<microcai> iOpera: 这种事情怎么能干
<iOpera> 看你嘛。:D
<iOpera> 赶紧改了。给蛋蛋一个测试
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你就知道是谁传播的了 以后吃传票的时候找他去
<trying> ah, some of my friends use ubuntu as servers, but i still running redhat on my servers @_@
<iOpera> jyfl987: 难道你还上传私钥
<microcai> jyfl987: 多拉一个垫背的而已，不能避免自己被传票
<iOpera> microcai: 笨。别人会反咬你的。说你发布病毒。他不知道，随便点了下。
<iOpera> 你多一条
<microcai> i
<jyfl987> microcai: 你现在就得吃传票了 ee已经给你传播出去了
<microcai> iOpera: 我可没发布。是你“要”过去的
<imtxc> trying: 会是这个原因么，在原来的机器上，这块硬盘是被识别为sas，在这个机器上，被识别为 virtual disk
<jyfl987> iOpera: 又不是我说的 你看清楚 2
<iOpera> microcai: 没人敢找你的。你还可以搞哪qvod的啥公司。说发布淫秽片子。知道不。
<trying> 那有可能就是因為如此, 改了其他名稱, 例如有些 controller 的 driver 會指向 /dev/devicemapper/....
<iOpera> microcai: 你似乎是发的gmail哦。你小心。
<microcai> iOpera: ? 我用 qq 给你发的
<iOpera> 我不记得了
<microcai> iOpera: 发到你的 gmail 里。
<trying> 不過你的 bootloader 還可以載入得了 kernel, 還真是妙...
<iOpera> 哪你的证据，死证据了。你还狡辩。lol
<trying> 你的 bootloader 是 grub 嗎?
<microcai> trying: 谁写 bootloader 了？
<imtxc> trying: 恩
<trying> microcai: 什麼 @_@?
<imtxc> grub
<microcai> iOpera: 我就传给你了。再发布都是你散播的。你还破解了我的运行限制。
<iOpera> 好吧。说不定明天我又忘记这了。我才不散播
<imtxc> 指向了其他名称？
 * iOpera 围观敢做不敢当的微菜
<trying> imtxc: okay, 你試看看, 在 grub 那個畫面一出來, 按下 c
<trying> 應該會進到 command line 模式
<imtxc> 恩啊
<trying> 然後, 你打 kernel (hd0,0)/
<trying> 再按 tab
<imtxc> 能找到
<imtxc> bzImage
<trying> 理論上會出現很多檔名
<imtxc> 对啊
<trying> okay
<microcai> iOpera: 没办法，天朝啊。
<trying> kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage ro root=/dev/sda2 init=/bin/sh
<trying> 整行打這樣
<trying> initrd 就別打了, 直接按 b 就 boot
<imtxc> 这不是一样么
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/6p704b-82628 第二三个分区为什么是 unknown呢
<trying> 對, 看最後出現的幾行 error message
<trying> Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<trying> ...
<imtxc> 他们都是一样的分区格式啊
<trying> 我看你只能拿個安裝片, 或是 live usb 先做 fsck 了
<trying> 因為確實無法辯識 filesystem lol
<trying> wait
<trying> 0x82 是 swap 吧?
<trying> 所以 /dev/sda2 是 swap, 無法用 swap 開機啊....
<imtxc> …………
<trying> Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x83
<trying> 不過這個也很怪, 是 ext2/3/4 沒錯, 但為何也無法辯識
<trying> 我想你得 fsck 一下 /dev/sda3 了
<imtxc> 奇怪，但是这个硬盘放到原来的机器上，还是可以启动的啊
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/brgp1y-82629 sda3 是swap
<trying> okay, 回到 grub, 打 kernel (hd1, 再按 tab
<adam8157> awau
<imtxc> trying:  ……我挂到别的机器上看啊看先
<imtxc> trying: 只有一块硬盘 没有hd1呢
<trying> okay
<imtxc> trying: 我没把硬盘转换成虚拟盘之前识别不了硬盘，进不了grub，转了之后好像分区的顺序变了？
<trying> 真是 magic @_@
<imtxc> lol
<trying> 那你只好 boot 看看其他的 partition 了
<trying> for ex, sda4?
<trying> lol
<trying> 吃飯去
<GNUdog> sf又被攻击了么
<iOpera> cesvnc
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么知道显卡是不是已经安装好驱动了?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395174 我看见源里有nvidia-glx这个文件，所以就装上了，我怎么感觉和没装一样，我怎么知道自己的显卡是否已经安装驱动了？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 longtimeago1 — 2012-12-11 12:38
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ lspci -vvv
<CyrusYzGTt> w_W_§ 大小眼的妹妹？？  大小W眼？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你成天潜水?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不是，我是掛IRC。。 多數情況是 機器開着 ，，人就在外邊玩
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 羡慕
<jusss> microcai: 你有办法搞下学校用的那个杭州正方软件吗
<microcai> jus
<iOpera> 查路透露佛陀圣诞咯太哦哦碰上not
<jusss> microcai: 想修改门课程的分数
<microcai> jusss: 啥是杭州正方形软件
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你學我一樣在高考前退學，就可以了，然後當了不孝子，整天啃老
<microcai> jusss: 恩，开个价吧
<jusss> microcai: 杭州正方软件
<jusss> microcai: 你说
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: =,=
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ？！ 同是坑老人啊 。。。。。
<iOpera> 惨notr
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<jusss> microcai: 100改两门分数行不
<iOpera> an not
<adam8157> iOpera: ee说啥呢?
<adam8157> iOpera: 莫非是崽崽?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 同是天涯吭老族，相逢何必曾相识
<iOpera> t
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 查路透露佛陀圣诞咯太哦哦碰上not 啥意思，， 你發神論？？
<iOpera> an not
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,, 滾
<adam8157> iOpera: 崽崽好, 叫叔叔, 乖~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  。。。。！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 叫 哥哥
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 还没把 fedora 改造成 gentoo 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§  - -||你號煩
<maplebeats> iOpera: 叫哥哥
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 沒有，， gentoo太複雜了，而且有些軟體要翻牆下載。。
<jusss> microcai: 能改不？
<microcai> jusss: 没研究过
<microcai> jusss: 好好的改啥成绩
<microcai> jusss: 要学 CyrusYzGTt
<jusss> microcai: 挂了2门
<iOpera> shan not   an not
<microcai> jusss: 退学就退学
<maplebeats> jusss: 才挂两门而已
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，退學 當 啃老族
<jusss> microcai: 我要是有钱才不上学呢
<adam8157> iOpera: 崽崽乖
<iOpera>  an not
<iOpera> an not
<jusss> microcai: 讨厌死上学了
<iOpera> tean not
<maplebeats> iOpera: 这英文，谁教的啊
<jusss> onlylove: 在没
<microcai> jusss: CyrusYzGTt 已经告诉你解决之道了
<jusss> microcai: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 別聽 microcai 這個 壞人的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 要不去 賣切糕 也不錯的，
 * jusss 有从事网站之类的人吗？求帮助
<maplebeats> jusss: 我是，我是。。。恩恩
<onlylove> jusss:
<onlylove> jusss: 什么事情
<jusss> maplebeats: 帮我进学校教务管理系统改门成绩
<maplebeats> jusss: .....
<jusss> onlylove: 帮我进学校管理系统改门分数
<onlylove> 那个东西……杭州正方提供的平台而已……数据库是在你们学校的
<maplebeats> jusss: 我也想改。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 我们学校的教务处系统是当年某一届学生的毕业设计。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 这个真的不太好弄，我这么说，杭州正方那东西就像apache一样的，哪个学校都可以弄，只要花钱买了……
<archl> lainme:  初始主页的评论怎么去除呢？
<archl> jusss: 退学吧。
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你们学校应该不会太严吧，大不了毕业前补考就是了
<Hamsten>   什么退学？？
<archl> iOpera:  叫叔叔
<jusss> onlylove: 把学校那个网站入口给你也不行？
<jusss> onlylove: 据说大连大学的那个被搞了
<jusss> archl: 穷人，不敢退学
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不可以這樣，你這是違反計算機法和機器帝國民事法則
<onlylove> jusss: 我一个做webserver的，对db不懂的，不搞hack
<archl> jusss: 上学的投资你可以找工作
<onlylove> jusss: 天知道那个表里有多少东西关联着
<trying> jusss: 直接出來工作吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 去找 EE 包養你
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你可以试试注入
<trying> jusss: 你幾歲?
<jusss> trying: 22
<jusss> onlylove: 我对网络一点不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 学校自己安全做的不好极有可能有被注入的概率
<jusss> onlylove: web我是一点没看过
<onlylove> jusss: 这个和网络没什么太多关系，就看学校server的框架和db
<jusss> onlylove: 你帮忙试下吧，我已经挂两门了....
<maplebeats> jusss: 我都记不清我挂了几门了
<jusss> onlylove: 再挂要留级或退学了
<onlylove> jusss: 你别吓我……在公司做这个是要开除的，而且我手上现在没有那些sql注入工具
<trying> jusss: 那你還是先休學, 先工作吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你回家后做
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么知道，你们辅导员通知你的？
<trying> jusss: 這樣你就知道讀書很重要了
<jusss> onlylove: 我可以登录那个教务管理系统
<maplebeats> jusss: 挂两科就退学？什么学校哦
<onlylove> jusss: 只要你辅导员不通知你一般没事，我曾经一年挂过6科
<jusss> onlylove: 查询自己的分数和报选修课
<trying> jusss: 像我 16 歲時, 家裡沒錢讓我讀書, 就只好出來工作
<trying> jusss: 工作的這段時間, 才知道學習學校那些東西有多重要
<jusss> trying: 我什么也不会没工作
<trying> jusss: 像我現在還在學 Σ 是什麼...
<jusss> maplebeats: 挂4课退学，垃圾专科
<onlylove> jusss: 感兴趣就搜索下sql注入，现在一般的php用的多点吧，我记得当年比较流行的是阿D注入
<jusss> onlylove: 你晚上回家后帮我测试下吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我学校也是杭州正方的那套软件
<jusss> onlylove: 我对web一点不会也没win...
<onlylove> jusss: 我这么和你说，如果只是挂科很可能没事，如果改成绩……你可小心了
<onlylove> jusss: 我的win是用来玩游戏的，哪里找那么多注入工具……
<bye_bye> sql注入不用工具就行.
<jusss> onlylove: 如果被退学了，还要成绩干啥
<bye_bye> 内插sql语句嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 就算你改了数据库，试卷还在你老师那里，那可是硬拷贝，到时候被查出来你还退学，到时候是开除
<jusss> onlylove: 挂的这两门是一年前考的
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.jobbole.com/17763/
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 10个SQL注入工具 | 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> jusss: 我还是那句话，真的不建议你做这事，不是不能，而是太危险
<onlylove> jusss: 补考不就是花钱的事情么
<nopcall> 我看到别人有个在终端下打印各种颜色的脚本叫colortest的 不知道有没有朋友能提供下
<jusss> onlylove: 我们这挂课了只能等毕业再补考
<imtxc> bye_bye: 搞过raid硬盘不……
<onlylove> jusss: 现在的学校一般不会轻易退学的，除非犯严重错误，不要担心，毕业补考一般老师讲的就考题
<jusss> onlylove: 连拿毕业证都是问题对我来说
<bye_bye> imtxc: 问胖叔和坏席, 他们俩是这方面的高手.
<imtxc> jusss: 毕业补考不是写了名字就给过么
<jusss> imtxc: 不是
<onlylove> jusss: 你要改成绩被查到你这一辈子都不用想要毕业证
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: http://bpaste.net/show/63664/
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 这里有三个,随便取阅
<jusss> onlylove: 唉
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 我高等数学补考过两次，一个学分80，高数6分，你自己算我花了多钱
<nopcall> MeaCulpa: 谢了哈
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez 胖叔坏席帮帮忙……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 钱能解决问题已经很好了, 我挂三门政治, 补考过了也要记录在案的
<jusss> onlylove: 不是怕花钱，怕花钱也办不了事
 * MeaCulpa 点错名
<Hamsten> 大学补考？？？？，啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，
<imtxc> 发现你们的学校都好严格啊
<onlylove> jusss: 用注入的时候小心点，不要被IDS探测到，还有，一般你学校应该没有数据缓存，php直接访问数据库的
 * adam8157 我校基本都能毕业
<maplebeats> 我看笑了。。
<Hamsten> 在度高高中
<jusss> onlylove: 我去网吧搞
<maplebeats> 学位证怎么办。。
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 你指的如果是ANSI Color的话,就是这些了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我上学的时候也说记录在案，不过毕业成绩单并没注明是补考
<jusss> onlylove: 如果能搞的话把n个班的人都改分数，这样想查也没法了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为什么我们都标注了的。。。唉
<onlylove> jusss: 这样就不用查了，直接重新录入
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你们老师死脑筋
<nopcall> MeaCulpa: 对了对了 我找的就是这个 脚本里的第一个
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不，我们老师贱
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 这三个都是的,有用就好
<maplebeats> onlylove: 成绩好的就把补考这些删掉，我们这种成绩差的，就。。。。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 那改十个
<onlylove> maplebeats: 看吧，和老师搞好关系很重要的，没准关系稍微好点就给你糊弄及格了
<MeaCulpa> 把国务院教育数据库改了
 * adam8157 毕业了就好, 成绩真心没用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你敢么
<maplebeats> onlylove: 说这些已经没用了。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不敢,没意义...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这根本不是有没有意义的事情吧
<MeaCulpa> 除非你要去民营企业,否则成绩无所谓
<onlylove> 民营企业也不看的……
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 民营？
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: hama那种就是民营企业
<onlylove> 也就毕业第一次找工作用，然后再也不用了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 我怎么只看到国企要成绩。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 那种要看成绩
<adam8157> nopcall: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/color-chart
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/color-chart at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 我完了。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 恩国企也是,但按照我国宪法, 国企也是民营企业啊
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 民营是什么意思呢。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 真不知道该怎么说……反正你要现在恶补的话看o'reilly的那个学习mysql和php，能够对php访问数据库了解点，php语法和c有点像，不过你们学校后台数据库一般的是mssql或者oracle
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们学校是win server....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 国企不是民营企业吧？
<nopcall> adam8157: 谢谢了哈 这个也不错。哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 好麻烦....
<imtxc> jusss: 还不如直接请老师喝一顿酒实在
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 如果确定是winserver那肯定就是mssql了……话说我忘了杭州正方那东西了……在firefox底下根本没法用，就一ie only的东西
<ofan> jusss: 色诱老师
<microcai> jus
<MeaCulpa> ofan: +1
<onlylove> 你们太坏了……
<jusss> onlylove: seamonkey可以访问那个
<jusss> onlylove: 学校应该是win
<microcai> jusss: 成绩有毛用，一不争当红卫兵，二不去上传当炮灰，成绩拿来干嘛？
 * ofan 看game of thrones
<jusss> microcai: 成绩可以拿毕业证
<onlylove> jusss: 可以访问是可以访问，但是显示不正常，我上学的时候只能登录，查询什么的根本不能用
<microcai> jusss: 毕业证拿来干嘛？
<microcai> jusss: 去学校是学知识的，不是拿毕业证的
<jusss> onlylove: seamonkey在我这可以访问查询和报名选修课
<microcai> jusss: 如果你专门为了拿毕业证，可以去西太平洋大学。
<trying_> microcai: 我不能同意你更多
<jusss> microcai: 现在上班都要各种证
<onlylove> microcai: 你这话是有理，但是……现在很多单位要求国家统招
<microcai> onlylove: 那就去没有这个要求的单位就是了
<ofan> 成绩还是有点用的
<maplebeats> jusss: 唉
<jusss> 强烈建议天朝取消学校
<trying_> 有點用, 但能力仍然才是長遠的
<onlylove> 咱想点别的办法，尽量别用改数据库这办法……太危险，查出来那可是记大过
<trying_> 不然你看我只有初中畢
<trying_> 領的薪可是同儕裡最高的
<microcai> jusss: 改数据库，那是人生污点，搞不好以后出国都出不了
<microcai> jusss: 有这个记录在，去哪里都被拒签
<trying_> yes, 有犯罪紀錄的, 誰都不想用
<onlylove> 我上学的时候都说没有四级不让拿毕业证，实际上最后都拿到了
<ofan> 成绩混个中等就行，太低会让人觉得你智商有问题
<microcai> ofan: 要么成绩第一名，要么最后一名。
<trying_> hahaha... ofan 這倒是真的
<maplebeats> ofan: 我的智商。。。
<microcai> ofan: 中等会让你觉得你是被大学坑了的
<trying_> 我都被認為是智能有問題 lol
<ofan> 太低不好解释，只能说自己智商不行
<trying_> 後來才了解, 只是學習能力比較差而已
<trying_> okay, 來去睏一下了
<maplebeats> 我觉得我智商有问题，唉
<microcai> ofan: 放心，智商有问题的都去做官了。
<ofan> 争取入个党，要么揍个党员
 * MeaCulpa 智商有问题,没做官...
 * MeaCulpa 智商有问题,没做官... 做官的会大一三门政治课不及格么?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 智商有问题有太高，高出问题来的意思。你是这个意思？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 其实不及格算中等
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我有短期记忆障碍,记不住我不信的东西
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 智商和成绩两码事
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 我记不住所有的东西。。。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 智商也不是记忆
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 在我国,智商就是记忆
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  maplebeats 有人记忆力很差，智商很高的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我从小就笨,记不住,考试复习也没用
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 只能说记不住GCD给你的教条而已。和智商有啥关系
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 但是周围的人都能记住
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那又怎么样？周围人还都不会数学呢，你会了就是没智商？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 但是...我至今记得小学一年级语文课本之类, 也记得小时候某天去了某些地方...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 周围人都记不住的路过。。。一学期记不住同学的名字表示无压力。。。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 确定智商的办法是通过 iq 测试
<imtxc> 周围的人路过
<ofan> 智商跟记忆力有很大关系
 * MeaCulpa 觉得自己记得很多小时候的事情, 我基本10年前的事情才能记住
<microcai> ofan: 智商跟短期记忆有关
<onlylove> 这个……记忆什么的，有短期和长期……有选择性记忆什么的……
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那种iq测试, 给我看4个图形,我看到第四个的时候,第一个什么样子已经忘了, 根本没法测试
<microcai> ofan: 和长期记忆无关
<maplebeats> onlylove: 选择性记忆严重。。
<maplebeats> 看图形什么的压根看不懂啊
<ofan> 长期记忆跟短期记忆有关
<microcai> ofan: 考试考的是长期记忆
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我要把纸头折起来
<maplebeats> microcai: 是短期吧。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...短期吧
<ofan> microcai: 长期记忆跟短期记忆有关
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 长期
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我看人家都是考前复习一下
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 握手
<microcai> 短期记忆大概只有几秒钟
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我不信的东西,怎么个长期法?平时不可能看啊
<microcai> 短期记忆是自我意识的重要组成部分。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦...我基本每天下楼后就不记得自己锁门没有了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 不都是么。。。
<microcai> 长期记忆不是
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 同不记得 + 1
 * MeaCulpa 按微菜的意思,我长期记忆也差, 掩面...
<MeaCulpa> 可能还是选择的问题, 我们选择记住的,都是对生活没用的东西
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 记忆差要算大脑缺陷的啊，在美国是要上专门学校的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没事,搞IT足够
<ofan> 上ssd
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那你那么多单词怎么记住的
 * maplebeats 黑得有水平。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你怎么知道我记住的?
<ofan> 文科记忆都是长期的
 * adam8157 这usb声卡还不错
<ofan> 考研不出短期记忆力
<ofan> 考验
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我没记住,我只是查阅资料速度比你快
<bye_bye> adam8157: 壕>
<bye_bye> adam8157: 买啥声卡了?
<ofan> 理科才是考验短期记忆力的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我的Cache放的东西和你构成不一样
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 也不是吧,那么多公式
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我就那么一问
<adam8157> bye_bye: 二十来块钱的东西, usb声卡, 静电打坏了别人的耳机插孔...所以...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 公式怎么能记
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 国内理科考试, 都要背公式的吧
<ofan> 记定理
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 所以说国内的不科学
<bye_bye> adam8157: 哦, 静电打坏别人的耳机插孔... 这么gaoji的理由都被你碰到了.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 定理不记, 我对这个世界的认识完全由我自己推得
<maplebeats> 往死里背
<adam8157> bye_bye: 顺着耳机线就打坏了...
<ofan> 我这考试都会发一张公式的cheat sheet
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是记忆力强的,工作能力的确强啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那你怎么记住查资料的办法的？
<bye_bye> adam8157: 这么厉害... 头一回听说...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 脚本
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 长期记忆很容易弥补
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我甚至有一些google 的url
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 怎么记住使用脚本的?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 加快查询速度
 * bye_bye 你们真无聊...
<ofan> 减少io操作
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 闲得蛋疼吧
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 你觉得 ofan 有蛋?
<ofan> 使用更好的调度算法
<MeaCulpa> microcai: http://www.google.com/search?q=%2B%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%9D%3A8080%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%B3+%2B%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%9D%3A3128%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%B3+%2B%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%9D%3A80%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%B3+filetype%3Atxt#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=%2B%22:8080%E2%80%B3+%2B%22%3A3128%E2%80%B3+%2B%22%3A80%E2%80%B3+%2B%22%3A8118%22+%2B%22%3A8123%22+filetype%3Atxt&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=241062ed1d424d73
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: +芒鈧 8080芒鈧 +芒鈧 3128芒鈧 +芒鈧 80芒鈧 filetype:txt - Google 搜索
<ofan> bye_bye: 滚
<bye_bye> ofan: lol
<ofan> bye_bye: 滚
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 文本文件啊... 函数, alias啊
<ofan> adam8157: k了 bye_bye
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 还有选择关键词的能力
<microcai> mea
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 这个能力你怎么记住的？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ... 不知道, 天生的吧
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<adam8157> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> adam8157: 笔记本到了没?
<adam8157> bye_bye: 没呢
<bye_bye> 这么慢...  adam8157
<adam8157> bye_bye: 那是相当慢
<bye_bye> adam8157: 过海关呢?
<adam8157> bye_bye: 我选的美国邮政, 对接ems, 不用清关
<adam8157> bye_bye: 不用排队清关
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在win7上装Ubuntu的双系统，报can't read 'proc/mounts'的错而后无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395181 各位大侠好，在win7系统上用wubi装了个Ubuntu12.04的双系统，可是一开机就会有can't read 'proc/mounts'的错误，而后到登陆界面怎么输用户名和密码都进不去。重装过四 …
<bye_bye> adam8157: 那还这么慢... 我同学直接ems寄快递(大学申请信), 一般隔一天就到了...
<adam8157> bye_bye: 先是联想慢, 后来转运公司略微爆仓
<jyfl987> roylez: 你们那个多噜有多少代码？ 看看这个狠的 91行 http://bestinclass.dk/index.clj/2010/02/reddit-clone-in-10-minutes-and-91-lines-of-clojure.html
<kk> jyfl987 啥标题, ⇪ Best In Class: Reddit Clone in 10 minutes and 91 lines of Clojure
<bye_bye> adam8157: 哦.
<ofan> jyfl987: 有什么意义
<jyfl987> ofan: 这样改起来快嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: 代码少还不是为了频繁改来着
<ofan> 蹦的也快
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 现在clojure唯一的鸟问题就是性能
<jyfl987> 搞不好以后还是得回到cl去
<jyfl987> cl没话讲 上次看评测 比我用的py快多了
<ofan> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WhyWeHateLisp
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Why We Hate Lisp
<jyfl987> ofan: 呵呵 which dialect
<jyfl987> by "lisp", which dialect do you mean?
<ofan> py性能本身不咋滴，但第三方库多
<ofan> jyfl987: 要性能不如ocamel,haskell
<ofan> ocaml
<jyfl987> ofan: 也要开发修改的效率
<jyfl987> ofan: 和找别人做的成本
<jyfl987> 要是追求极端性能 那我就考虑forth的metacompiling了
<ofan> jyfl987: ocaml和haskell，你看看代码量就知道
<jyfl987> ofan: 这俩还是算了
<jyfl987> ofan: 写得跟perl那么短  自己看起来也麻烦
<ofan> jyfl987: 可读性比lisp系强
<bye_bye> ofan: prolog
<ofan> jyfl987: lisp系前途都不大
<jyfl987> ofan: 难说
<ofan> jyfl987: 不信就10年后再看
<jyfl987> ofan: 不然还能怎样 难道出来约架？
 * bye_bye 支持约架和约炮.
<ofan> jyfl987: 前途不大
<jyfl987> ofan: 遣送回国 :]
<adam8157> 0_0
<imtxc> || 把内核里面跟scsi有关系的都给选上了，还是不中……
<trying_> imtxc: partition 辨識不出來
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/b51e8e4bfd7fe1b.jpg
<trying_> 拒绝访问
<imtxc> trying_: 意思是有可能不是 kernel的原因？
<trying_> 我認為不是 kernel, 因為連 grub 都無法認出來了
<roylez> jyfl987: 大约8000行左右吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 那是编译以后的吧 你自己写的几行呢
<imtxc> trying_: 能认出来10个partition,两个认不出来
<jyfl987> adam8157: 0.^
<roylez> jyfl987: app目录里面6500行
<roylez> jyfl987: 外面还有些东西
<jyfl987> roylez: 你是ror吧 你不能把框架也算上
<roylez> jyfl987: 框架没算
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 也这么多
<roylez> jyfl987: 也不是ror
<jyfl987> roylez: 蛤魔说你用ruby的 居然不用ror
<jyfl987> 难道是mongrel
<roylez> jyfl987: sinatra + redis
<jyfl987> 好吧
<jyfl987> redis真是到处用
<jyfl987> roylez: 现在还没用mq系统吧
<roylez> jyfl987: 什么mq
<jyfl987> roylez: message queue
<bye_bye> mq = 名器.
<roylez> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> 我也得弄个站来玩玩
<trying_> imtxc, 那就是 filesystem...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • X64系统对于iNode的支持问题～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395187 自学linux～～刚起步～～但是学校里用的是iNode认证方式上网～～ 于是～～我下载了H3C iNode PC 5.1 E0307～～然后解压出linux～～ 这个版本应该是比较新的了～～然后按照http://forum.ubuntu. …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: IBM MQ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那活咱老百姓用了干嘛?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 谈不上吧 用得多的就那几个
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 毛 你网站流量上去了 肯定要用的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你被我司Consultant洗脑了?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 尤其是经常升级后面的model的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 倒不是被你司洗脑 我在果壳实践的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我们自己还重新发明了一套事件机制
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 再说了 方案也不是贵摸的 好像java界有好多方案 不过我们这些人 日常就知道 rabbitMQ
<jyfl987> beanstalkd什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一般都用自己弄得消息队列
<MeaCulpa> 不过Java界...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 现在许多用redis搞
<jyfl987> pub/sub
<MeaCulpa> Java界, 阿修罗界...
<jyfl987> 哈
<jyfl987> 他人既地狱啊
<MeaCulpa> 饿鬼界...
<MeaCulpa> 六道轮回
<CyrusYzGTt> 有修爲的 輪迴的事 真靈
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<CyrusYzGTt> 無修爲 輪迴的是 靈魂
<MeaCulpa> 无所谓,和西方不一样,进入六道轮回的某一道不是永恒不变的,可以练级然后过关
<MeaCulpa> 即使入了地狱, 只要xp赚的快,照样出来
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，我還是討厭這個說法，，這是是 西方教的的
<MeaCulpa> 西方宗教通过让人绝望来教育
<MeaCulpa> 东方的则给人希望
<MeaCulpa> Java界一样可以赚足xp转到架构师界
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 诵经,忽悠, 可以转架构师界或咨询师界
<psychologe> 诸位，请教一下，linux上有没有蜘蛛纸牌这个游戏，用python的更好。
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 第一个脚本怎么写 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395189 我想实现命令：sudo swapon swap.img 的自动启动，就是每次开机，这条语句自动运行，怎么写，教程有点复杂初学者，有点晕，有人指点这条怎么实现，我可以快速入门的，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hurtrose — 2012-12-11 1 …
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 西方宗教是FUD 东方宗教是诈骗
<iIlL0oO> psychologe: 软件中心里面找，前10名的
<iOpera> w
<iIlL0oO> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=203677
<kk> iIlL0oO ⇪ ti: wine 蜘蛛纸牌spider.exe 中文显示正常了，爽 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iOpera> normal
<iIlL0oO> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=253937
<kk> iIlL0oO ⇪ ti: linux下有没有蜘蛛纸牌游戏？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iOpera> 可以
<iIlL0oO> 自带的纸牌游戏可以在设置里选玩蜘蛛纸牌。
<iOpera> dan
 * hamo 忙死啦，忙死啦！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有无git快速指南的 不要炫技的 只要能对付github日常就行
<hamo> jyfl987: pro git
<hamo> jyfl987: 无他
<jyfl987> hamo: 那是快速咩？ 要的是git in 5 page
<hamo> ...
<jyfl987> hamo: 踩扁
<archl> MeaCulpa: 练级不够
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这还用tutor? 直接上手用慢慢熟悉就是了
<imtxc> jyfl987: http://blog.wu-boy.com/2012/02/how-to-use-git-version-control-for-new-beginner/
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 新人 Git 版本控制教學 | 小惡魔 - 電腦技術 - 工作筆記 - AppleBOY
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我哪里有时间去慢慢上手 就是要用用github社交 而已
<archl> hamo: 好毛 http://bomahy.nl/wordpress/?p=171
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ Design Monkey » SparkleShare 1.0
<jyfl987> adam8157: 而且是单人玩自己的项目 也不需要那些高级功能
<adam8157> hamo: rMBP 13寸 9500, 8G内存, 入吧土豪
<hamo> adam8157: 你要送我啊
<jyfl987> 才9k啊 那还行 不过续航很重要
<adam8157> hamo: 让你入
<hamo> archl: 这货和ubunto one啥区别？
<imtxc> 完蛋了，一点点思路都没得有了。。。看来 cache里面装的东西不行就是不行啊……
 * adam8157 我去, 待会儿今天过来面试的是个印度人... cc hamo 
<adam8157> s/待会儿//
<bluezd> adam8157: 英文面？
<hamo> adam8157: 三哥看上你了
<hamo> adam8157: 面丫绕口令
<bluezd> adam8157: 三哥是谁？
<adam8157> bluezd: 估计是吧...
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
<bluezd> hamo: 三哥是谁 ？
<hamo> bluezd: 蛋蛋的歪果好基友
 * bluezd 这年头说点实话都不行，哎 ......
<bye_bye> ....
<bye_bye> 刚拍毕业照回来就看到你们在gaoji....
<lomandv> hi all
<kk> lomandv, 好.. .  ㍧ 
 * hamo 哎，说实话真是...
<lomandv> 你好
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 干活去了
<trying_> [金髮][巨乳][眼鏡][傲嬌][教師]  http://luna-cf.komica2.net/12/src/1355163144631.jpg
<bye_bye> hamo: 你去gaoji去吧
<lomandv> 刚进来什么都不懂希望前辈们多多指教
<bye_bye> lomandv: hamo 是gaoji程序员.
<lomandv> gaoji是程序员吗
<bye_bye> lomandv: gaoji是动词或者形容词... hamo 是gaoji方面的高手.
<hamo> 。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你们这么早就拍照了
<bye_bye> hamo: hi, gaoji homo.
<lomandv> 呵 ，我出丑了，是HAMO
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 给毕业证来用的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哦 我以为是那种集体照片呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不是.
<lomandv> 你们都很熟啊，是不是经常在一起聊天的呢
<lomandv> 我刚开始用IRC，还不会用，在学习
<IRChat> 我问下，大家都用的什么IRC客户端？
<lomandv> 我不知道是什么客户端，我是在ubuntu studio里带的IRC
<lomandv> 12.10
<IRChat> 哦
<lomandv> ubuntu studio 12.10
<adam8157> IRChat: irssi
<trying_> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kk> trying_ 啥标题, ⇪ freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<lomandv> 为什么这个客户端不用密码的呢
<IRChat> lomandv, 哦
<bye_bye> IRChat: 切糕rc.
<lomandv> 只用名字就进来了
<IRChat> adam8157, irssi麻烦呀
<bye_bye> lomandv: 来这里的, 都是匿名gaoji来的.
<imtxc> lomandv: 你的名字没别别人用就不用密码
<IRChat> bye_bye, 切糕rc是什么呀
<bye_bye> IRChat: 屌丝专用.
<lomandv> 呵 看来我的名字是独一无二的了，不用pndc
<lomandv> 不用密码
<IRChat> bye_bye, 迷糊
<lomandv> 最近总在流行切糕，我都不知道是什么意思
<imtxc> lomandv: 上街 上网 你总上一样吧？
<bye_bye> lomandv: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/a7ad7ed7jw1dzot856m9ej.jpg
<lomandv> 都上，但不知道
 * hamo oba 切糕style
<IRChat> 哈哈哈
<bye_bye> lomandv: 看完这个就知道了.
<bye_bye> lomandv: 12月3日微博上最火的话题无疑是切糕：在微博上称处理了一件价值16万元的核桃仁糖果纠纷，新周刊发布了一张切糕图，并称之为硬通货。
<IRChat> 我发现一个问题xchat在ubuntu12.10下眉头托盘图标。只能在左边的侧边栏显示
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> lomandv: 没事儿，不知道就不知道，大街上看见东西别瞎尝就对了，特别是买买提大哥的
<hamo> roylez: ...
<iOpera> IRChat: 搜索通知区域白名单
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
<trying_> xchat @_@
<bye_bye> lomandv: 黄金万两, 不如切糕一坨.
<MeaCulpa> 饮鸩止渴,切糕解馋
<IRChat> iOpera, 怎么搜索呢？我是新收
<adam8157> 0_o
 * hamo -___________________________________________________-"""
<archl> hamo:  你真的太像包了。
<adam8157> hamo: 卫生纸脸
<trying_> 十一年前我也是用 xchat... 好懷念 XD
<IRChat> iOpera, 怎么搜索呢？我是新手
<lomandv> 呵 ，切糕原来如此来由
<iOpera> IRChat: google搜索
<IRChat> trying_, 那你现在用什么呢啊
<trying_> 那時還有簡繁互轉的 module 可以用
<trying_> 現在用 webchat -_-"
<adam8157> bluezd_: bluezd_ 进来两个干啥
<trying_> http://webchat.freenode.net/
 * bye_bye 转:宁愿坐在切糕车上哭，也不愿坐在宝马车里笑。
<adam8157> bluezd_: bluezd
<IRChat> iOpera, 谢谢了
<roylez> bye_bye: ...
<IRChat> trying_, 那个我用过，速度不乐观
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<archl> roylez: 呃，什么对你来说是好事？
<roylez> adam8157: 你的本子，卖了多少？
<pityonline> jyfl987: github 不需要教程啊，在上面建个仓库，把代码扔到上面就可以了，就简单几句
<adam8157> roylez: 我卖它干啥
<adam8157> roylez: 留着用呢
<lomandv> 好奇的请教一下大家，你们都是用ubuntu系统吗还是什么系统呢
<imtxc> |
<roylez> adam8157: 快递员卖
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你本本送给我吧
<adam8157> hamo: 小心踩到你
<pityonline> jyfl987: 如果你想稍多了解下 git 可以看看 pro git，一两天连看带实践就能看完
<hamo> roylez: 求送mba啊
<archl> pityonline: 感觉现在学个工具都这么漫长，都要1天两天了。。。
<archl> lol
<trying_> IRChat: truly
<hamo> archl: 工欲骟其势，必先利其器啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iOpera> 破乐乐。不说话
<pityonline> archl: 一两天其实能学下来直接用了，相对学语言可快多了
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
<pityonline> archl: 很多 C 语言的高手都是号称学了十几年还在学
<roylez> iOpera: 困
<lomandv> 学语言是很头痛的
 * hamo ┴┴︵╰（‵□′）╯︵┴┴ 
<lomandv> 我也学了一下C
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  roylez 
<trying_> lol
<roylez> hamo: 爬虫你想造反啊
<pityonline> lomandv: 我就学不下去了，我这水平感觉一些语言都是晦涩难懂
 * adam8157 今天各种烦躁
<pityonline> adam8157: easy..
<roylez> adam8157: 果然，一定是本子“走你”了
<hamo> roylez: 你才是爬虫
<lomandv> 请教一下，我想自己开一个频道或者房间， 应该如何开设呢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 看这个学的快
<MeaCulpa> archl: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/Workflows
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ Workflows - wiki.bazaar.canonical.com
<trying_> 學語言必須要有一個讓自已走向實務的目標才行
 * hamo 不喜欢bazzar
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Git界你找个此类级别的有好的WorkFlow介绍出来看看?
<lomandv> 你好
<imtxc> lomandv: 你join 一个不存在的频道就可以了。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 版本管理的根本就是工作流程, Git界缺少这样的文档
<roylez> hamo: 粑渣
<IRChat> iOpera, 我的问题解决了，谢谢你
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不能同意更多，开源最差的就是文档了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 抑或是Git用户在潜移默化的实践某种统一的Workflow
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 至少内核的workflow和很多其他项目都不一样
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 抑或是Git用户在潜移默化的实践某种统一的Workflow, Linux Kernel or Github
<pityonline> lomandv: 直接 /join #xxxx 一个不存在的频道，然后拉人进去说就行
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你看这bzr提供的文档,多友好
<hamo> MeaCulpa: Kernel, Github, Android
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 人家背后有个公司啊
<MeaCulpa> 版本管理的要务是辅助工作流程,而不是吹嘘自己的Core多么强大
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我完全不会 你跟我说仍上去
<lomandv> 频道可以中文吗
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我是用hg的 不过github还有社交作用 所以我想用起来
<hamo> MeaCulpa: C 家为了推广bazzar也不得不如此了，可惜推广了半天还是不如git广
<MeaCulpa> hamo, 外面那些吹嘘Git的很多在吹嘘分布式管理理念...这和git毛关系没有, 就像中国GCD自称"党"一样,偷换概念
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 很精p
<iOpera> jyfl987: . 有附近的giter功能没。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你是bazzar党？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不是...我git svn也用用
<iOpera> 还漂流瓶git
<jyfl987> iOpera: 不知道 反正招聘是有
<hamo> iOpera: 那是不是也可以跟附近的giter YP了？
<MeaCulpa> :P
<iOpera> hamo: 9494
<lomandv> ／join #独立电影
<pityonline> jyfl987: 很简单呀，到 github 上注册个帐号，建个仓库，这是点点鼠标就完成的
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥单独搞个bazzar?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 然后本地建个目录，进那个目录里 git init 就初始化了那个目录，默认会跟踪那个目录里所有文件
 * iOpera 有人在寻找附近的蛤蟆没。
<hamo> adam8157: 因为当时分布式版本管理刚刚兴起，大家都搞，bazzar, git, hg什么的，最后还是git胜出了
 * iOpera 有人在寻找附近的蛋蛋没。
<lomandv> pityonline新建的频道可以用中文吗
<hamo> adam8157: google其实看好hg
<adam8157> hamo: bzr和hg的branch好弱
<hamo> adam8157: python写的，跨平台
<trying_> GCD 是什麼 @_@?
<hamo> trying_: 台湾同胞，^_^
<trying_> soga
<adam8157> hamo: branch太弱, 无法接受
<jyfl987> pityonline: 我连推都不知道 hg是 hg push 就可以了 git 我 git push 额 结果不一样
<iOpera> 蛋蛋居然啥都研究。。没眼光
<jyfl987> gcd 最大公约数
<trying_> 最大公約數... okay
<hamo> iOpera: 蛋蛋比较gaoji，就得什么都研究
<hamo> lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 除了炫技和超大型项目 你要那么强的branch干嘛？
<pityonline> jyfl987: hg 没怎么用过，命令不一定通用哦
<iOpera> hamo: 可狗狗还说他不研究女的。
<ofan> trying_: 台湾同胞？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 所以我说嘛  你得给我个基本命令的一览 我就日常用用
<hamo> iOpera: 蛋蛋喜欢的就是有小JJ的女生啊
<pityonline> jyfl987: git push 是在你设置好了远程仓库后才可以直接使用
<trying_> ofan: 可以這麼說
<adam8157> jyfl987: 超大型? 几个文件的我都懒得另外clone
<iOpera> nnnd
<dexook> 我文一下，为什么我的IRC登录房间后会显示我的名@IP地址呢？而有的人登录却显示的是加密的
<ofan> git是面向branch的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你自己的dotfile那个仓库用到了多强的branch功能？
<iOpera> 该死的蛤蟆。跨度太大了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我在公司branch用的超多
<ofan> dexook: you need a cloak
<dexook> @IRChat 。
<dexook> IRChat: .
 * adam8157 git用久了, 一想到建立branch得重新clone就感觉完全不能接受
<ofan> adam8157: hg这么挫
<\rs> ofan: git挫
<ofan> svn都有基本的branch
<imtxc> bye_bye: ~
<ofan> \rs: 怎么挫
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你以为hg就玩不起来你需要的那些?
<pityonline> adam8157: 不重新 clone 的话想恢复到 branch 某个 commit 就不能完整恢复了
<lomandv> pityonline, 如何拉人到我的频道啊
<jyfl987> hg不是有branch么 额
<imtxc> lomandv: 喊啊……
<jyfl987> 你们这是低级黑吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这么说cvs都能满足, 何必搞新的呢
<adam8157> pityonline: 怎么会不能恢复
<lomandv> imtxc, 喊？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 问题是有别的需求满足不了啊 我是就事论事 你刚才说的那个扯淡
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你不熟悉，居然敢挑战蛋蛋。这方面，蛋蛋是第一熟悉的哦。
<pityonline> jyfl987: 这有个大图 http://pic002.cnblogs.com/img/1-2-3/201007/2010072023345292.png
<adam8157> jyfl987: once git branch, you never back
<lomandv> 各位慢聊我升级了系统要重启了，先重启一下，再见。
<ofan> git就是处理大文件不太行
<pityonline> adam8157: 新建的 branch 可以只包含 master 中的一个文件吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: hg不能删除分支
<imtxc> lomandv: 是啊，你要叫谁跟你聊你就喊他加进去啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 你需要 git checkout file:hash
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个倒是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说这种要害才行 你刚才扯那个太无聊了
<dexook> wc
<savr> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg0MjI1MzUy.html haha laowai
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【我是传奇2欢乐季】月亮代表我的心—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ofan> git checkout -b
<jyfl987> 先改个bug
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的意思是有的功能你觉得无所谓, 但是用过的都会觉得太有用了
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，没这么玩儿过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以, git重度用户很难接收hg
<ofan> 比如stash
<pityonline> lomandv: 你建了个什么频道？
<ofan> filter-branch
<adam8157> ofan: stash和rebase!!! 无敌
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我又没让你接受 我要的是 有人给我点简单的git指南 不要长篇大论 我也用不上删branch的
<ofan> filter hook
<adam8157> ofan: 这种杀器和版本控制理念相违背...
<adam8157> ofan: filter-branch
<ofan> adam8157: 好用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 而且由于你不关注社区 其实hg有扩展可以解决删分支的 额
<ofan> 清理冗余的文件
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以我说你直接上手用就是了, 简单得很, 哪里要啥指南
<iOpera> momo adam8157 蛋蛋就是我的git秘书。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是你觉得简单得狠 学会了都简单 nnd
<ofan> 我dotfiles 清理后从50多m变200k
<adam8157> ofan: 历史都重写了...
<iOpera> 凡是搞不定的，都问蛋蛋
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我当时没看啥指南, 之前只用过svn
<iOpera> 为啥蛤蟆还不来
<ofan> adam8157: 恩 不适合多人协作
<qiao> amosk: ping
<amosk> qiao, pong
<ofan> adam8157: 不过 强制更新这种事也常有
<imtxc> 蛤蟆的自动rejoin 失效了
<imtxc> ......
<iOpera> 没蛤蟆接话。没乐趣
 * hamo 哎
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还没找到简单的git指南?
<lomandv> pityonline, 我建立一个#lomandv频道，正在学习IRC的操作，呵呵
<iOpera> git要啥指南。就一张图
<ofan> git只能随用随学
<ofan> 命令乱七八糟的
<ofan> 接口设计的不好
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://gitimmersion.com/ 这个应该不错
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ Git Immersion - Brought to you by Neo
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是啊 骂git的 都是这样 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hg社区也是这样说git的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蛋蛋在吹嘘那些branch的操作,因为Git的branch不是full-tree所以他才需要这些. Bazaar的每个branch都是full tree, 于是人生多了存储,少了乐趣
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就这么简单...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我就料到蛋蛋要被你当头一棒的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 他们吹嘘的东西,到头来就节约了几十M的硬盘空间而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: So, 随他们去吧
<ofan> cherry-pick后不就full tree了
<iOpera> 这啥棒。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 看怎么说了，如果是内核的话，就不是几十M了
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆，蹦一個
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你看,还得继续吹新名词,适合忽悠
 * hamo 刮胡子！
<huntxu> hamo: /nick hamo_byg
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 看怎么说了,如果是内核你在本地不放trunk, 你敢么
<dexook> bye
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个很正常 阿蛋以后就是走thoughworks去当僵尸的
<jyfl987> 到处推销敏捷 lol
 * hamo 求推荐去thoughworks
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 要是kernel用svn, 可以更节约
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 一切都是看你怎么说了...
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: svn下载kernel得要一下午...
 * hamo 酷胖果然是忽悠摸的
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: svn在目录保留check-out的
 * adam8157 不去外包
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 你之要下你那一块就是了...反正就是改了就仍
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04锁屏之后直接白屏，什么都无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395194 如题，锁屏之后直接白茫茫的一片，也无法解锁。这是咋回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2012-12-11 16:08
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 上次svn来下载啥来的? nginx吧... 200mb, 一下午... 太慢了, 一个文件一个文件的传...
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 你是用户, 不是dev
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 谁说这是给dev的
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 分布式架构你连不下载的权利都没
<iOpera> 版本控制，是给所有人用的
<iOpera> 只要你需要。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你让jyf去用git管个游戏看看
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 可以只下载一个branch
<iOpera> 架麻花服务器哦
<WhiteMoOn> 求教网络问题，我A段A机 能访问B段一台B机, B机可以访问C段机C机。现在A机怎么通过访问C机，在哪里route add？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 丫程序员改一行代码,要下美工的几十G贴图
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 确实是必须下载...
<iOpera> 你没写过程序吧。一个目录几个文件的。随便就git了。
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 那只是svn网络搞死了而已 :)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: bye_bye 你这种情况应该用submodule, 代码和美工分开
<iOpera> 还搞啥网络。。搞啥服务器嘛
<ofan> svn cimmit慢的要死
 * adam8157 git submodule 赛高
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你看,又来个新插件,新名词
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 内置功能
<ofan> submodule+1
<hamo> submodule+65535
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Git 有一颗强壮的心,然后往上面堆
 * hamo 虽然不知道submodule是什么
<bye_bye> hamo: 你就知道gaoji
 * adam8157 submodule绝对不是华而不实的feature, 别的vcs也该有
<MeaCulpa> hamo: submodule是实现分目录版本协作之类的
<iOpera> 最简单的，和最复杂的情况，都能通吃。就是gaoji
<hamo> iOpera: 你这么说gaoji太容易了
<ofan> 其实最强大的是hook和自定义smudge，clean和diff filter
<iOpera> hamo: 当然啊。你都gaoji啊
<iOpera> lol
<qiao> bye_bye: 你不在学校勾搭小师妹去。。。
 * adam8157 afk
<bye_bye> qiao: 勾搭了...
<bye_bye> qiao: 师妹师姐都有...
<bye_bye> qiao: 你最后一周?
<qiao> bye_bye: 恩，这周五走
<bye_bye> qiao: 找ccui了?
<hamo> qiao: 实习生？
<qiao> bye_bye: 恩。。。
<qiao> hamo: 恩 ～
<imtxc> bye_bye: 告诉我北京到底有啥好吃的玩意儿……
<hamo> imtxc: 豆汁
<bye_bye> imtxc: 炒肝.
<hamo> adam8157: 周六请你喝豆汁去不？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 绝了!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 褡裢火烧.
<adam8157> hamo: 你欠我羊蝎子
<imtxc> bye_bye: hamo 我目前就吃过一家早餐摊的萝卜干还不错，其他都渣渣
<bye_bye> adam8157: hamo 求携带!
<hamo> adam8157: =,= 你还没帮我搬家呢... =,=
<MeaCulpa> 擦, 说的偶都饿了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 褡裢火烧!
<imtxc> 羊蝎子是啥，是羊肉还是蝎子肉
<MeaCulpa> 等哪天我来帝都, 上述全部吃一遍
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我请你喝豆汁
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 羊脊柱周围的边角料
<bye_bye> imtxc: 是羊肉. (脊椎吧)
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 小气...
<iOpera> imtxc: 羊拷子
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我当然是要请你最好吃的啦
<imtxc> bye_bye: MeaCulpa iOpera 这样啊，听说过好几次这个名词了，还没见过
<iOpera> 额。梅子肉？gaoji
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 烤肉季
<adam8157> hamo: 请他吃羊宝
<bye_bye> imtxc: 好吃!
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 羊宝也行啊
<iOpera> 羊宝是啥
<hamo> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<bye_bye> iOpera: 就是羊蛋蛋..
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我一直以为是蝎子的一种，所以就一直没敢吃过
 * hamo 昨天看贝爷吃过了...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你不知道? 人类的最终克星
<bye_bye> imtxc: 渣渣....
<iOpera> 羊拷子，我就知道。。。居然是蛋蛋
<imtxc> //////////
<iOpera> 河北哪地方吃的。夜宵全这
<hamo> iOpera:  神来帝都我请你吃羊蛋蛋
 * MeaCulpa 我最感意外的是爆肚...吃了才知道居然是水汆的
<iOpera> 河南？
<iOpera> hamo: 反了吧。我准备去吃空你
<bye_bye> iOpera: 神来广州吧. 我请你.
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: èµ°
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 北上, 吃空蛤蟆
<bye_bye> iOpera: 拉肠.
<bye_bye> iOpera: 炒牛河.
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 别去北京了，北京吃的弱爆了
<bye_bye> iOpera: 菠萝油.
<iOpera> 明年旅游一年。吃光你们
 * MeaCulpa 可惜我上次在融科的时候你们都不在
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 胖叔也来广州吧, 请你吃菠萝油.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 原料可以,辅料烂,烧的更烂, 但是少数经典不错
<hamo> bye_bye: 求请
<bye_bye> hamo: 来了就请!
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: ...面包黄油有啥吃的...
<bye_bye> hamo: 还可以帮你指路去东莞.
<hamo> adam8157: 走，南下吃穷色大象去
<imtxc> bye_bye: 菠萝油？是个啥，原料里面主要是菠萝？
<iOpera> bye_bye: 我喜欢广州的。哪街边的钵子饭。蒸出来的。
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 拉肠/牛仔饭/炒牛河
<adam8157> hamo: 出不起路费
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: en 这个好
<bye_bye> iOpera: 笼仔饭吧.
<iOpera> 放西洋菜的？
 * hamo 牛河不错
<iOpera> 不知道叫啥。估计是吧
<hamo> adam8157: 壕莫装
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不是, 菠萝包 + 黄油.
<bye_bye> hamo: 我给你指路, 让你去东莞.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 魔都吃的才弱爆
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我就吃过一牙菠萝，然后两天没吃成饭好像，牙酸
<bye_bye> imtxc: 跟菠萝没关系!!! 你个渣渣.
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 肠粉不错
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是我看路边有什么老上海城隍庙小吃么，里面人还挺多的，不知道吃的啥
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没关系干嘛叫菠萝包？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 天知道啥...
<hamo> imtxc: 上海人爱吃牛蛙
<iOpera> bye_bye: 广州吃的还是多。北京没吃的。nnnnnd
<hamo>  /me 太可怕了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 牛蛙全中国人吃吧
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我就不吃
<bye_bye> iOpera: 恩, 广州吃得算是挺好的了. 离你也很近.
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 魔都土著吃青蛙,那才可怕,寄生虫
 * imtxc …… 擦，我我得科普一下去了，同样不知道啥叫牛哇
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 烟熏秦哇
<hamo> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 烟熏你
<iOpera> 是啊。我一个人，吃100多。还是90年代。
<iOpera> 贵的。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 明明是烟熏基蛙君
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 更恐怖的就是烟熏你了, 熏拉丝
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你错了, 土著流行吃烟熏你
<bye_bye> iOpera: 你吃啥那么贵?
<hamo> 。。。
<iOpera> 我点菜，喜欢4菜。虽然一个人。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你要是来我带你去老街吃熏你
<imtxc> 估计烟熏能杀死寄生虫
 * hamo 北京人喜欢吃炸{毛蜘蛛，大蝎子，蜈蚣}
<bye_bye> iOpera: 哦... 有钱壕... 那正常.
<bye_bye> hamo: 没见过吃蜘蛛的, 后两个都见过.
<MeaCulpa> 蜘蛛和螃蟹一个科的,味道估计差不多
<imtxc> hamo: 对对对，我擦，那天在看见一帮人吃烤蜘蛛
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好像王府井什么的地方就有，NND还挺贵，还有人真吃
<iOpera> 去四川，吃4个。才16.。。 当年。 bye_bye
<pityonline> hamo: 不要被王府井小吃街给迷惑
<iOpera> 差不多时期
<bye_bye> iOpera: 我也想去四川...
<MeaCulpa> 蝎子和蜘蛛一个纲...
<roylez> iOpera: 在四川吃烤蜘蛛？
<hamo> pityonline: 反正好恐怖
 * MeaCulpa 恩四川吃的好
<iOpera> roylez: 你强大
<hamo> roylez: 主席来帝都我请你吃油炸大蜈蚣
<pityonline> hamo: 我也觉得那些玩意儿很恶心
<iOpera> nnnnd 忘记事情了。
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 想想螃蟹, 差不多
<roylez> hamo: 我不吃蛤蟆的粮食
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<roylez> pityonline: 没有啊，看看人家贝爷
<trying_> 上面兩頁整個都是吃的.... haha
<imtxc> ||||
<bluezd> hamo: 北京人爱吃油炸蛤蟆吗？
<iIlL0oO> 吃得越乱，基因越容易突变吧。
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 蛤蟆油炸了就没了...
<adam8157> bluezd: 干锅牛蛙
<imtxc> trying_: 反正那个问题解决不了了，那个硬盘塞别的机器里面，grub里面照样是 unkonown filesystem type ,正常启动……
<MeaCulpa> 对了,去牛街
<MeaCulpa> 吃涮肉
<pityonline> roylez: 贝爷是谁啊？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 牛街我主场啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 牛街就一个涮肉能吃,其他没啥店
<ofan> 吃牛蛋
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 清真小吃也不错
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那个, 一般
<pityonline> hamo: 我们当客场，你主场请吧，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 话说北京的传统美食几乎都是清真的
 * adam8157 在回民街喝酒喝到吐的路过
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 那必须的...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你会下地狱的
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不会吧,就你那身板
<trying_> imtxc: 兩台機器的 controller 一樣嗎?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 北京回民街可以喝酒??!!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 西安回民街
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 蛋蛋去的是哈萨克街吧
<hamo> MeaCulpa:  他说的是西安的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不可能吧
<MeaCulpa> 回民不让喝酒的
<MeaCulpa> 你们一定是被忽悠了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 确实喝到吐的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 也许是伊拉克的也说不准
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我觉得蛋蛋去的是伊拉克
<imtxc> trying_: 不一样，一台里面把硬盘识别为SAS, 另一个识别为VD
 * pityonline 跑步去……
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 除了新疆饭馆, 我没看到回民饭馆能喝酒的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我家门口的清真馆子都可以喝酒
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是假的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 回民喝酒
<hamo> adam8157: 你家门口有清真馆子？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我见过的回民都不喝酒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看长相 没假
<trying_> imtxc: okay, VD... 看來 device node 的名稱應該也不同了
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> imtxc: 正统的回民是不能喝酒的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 回民长相?
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓嚓，请我去
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 维族
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 回民长相? 回族不是生物种族啊
<imtxc> hamo: MeaCulpa 我见过的回回都喝酒……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我说的吧,你搞错了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo就喝酒
<IRChat> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你把哈萨克搞成回民了, 维族都不怎么喝酒的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 回民DNA基本就是汉人,少数有阿拉伯系统
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我还真认识三个维族的, 两个喝酒
<imtxc> trying_: 有可能变了 但是vd的名字也是sda啊
<roylez> pityonline: http://dooloo.info/p/QBm
<kk> roylez 啥标题, ⇪ 嘟噜 | 贝爷的精选辑，一旦拥有，别无所求，而且要牢记远离骆驼
<trying_> lol
<hamo> adam8157: 糕富帅
<adam8157> 肉孜就认识两个, 一个维族一个哈萨克
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新疆那边的确不够虔诚, 不是我冒犯, 而是他们有自己的文化, 伊斯兰教没有完全控制他们
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不能把回民和新疆那片搞混啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得土耳其那边都蛮世俗化的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新疆那里是信佛的原来
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 回民更世俗一点, 我觉得
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 土耳其是一个世俗政权控制的国家, 笃信宗教的挺惨
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不矛盾, 但我还是觉得回民更宗教化一点,不讲道理啊有时候
<imtxc> adam8157: MeaCulpa 反正我们那里的回民都不让小孩上学，7、8岁开始就卖烤串、卖馒头花卷、卖羊肉面片
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 矫枉过正, 自己可以世俗, 但是容不得别人说他们世俗
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 都这样, 种种借口嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 人家优选择权
 * adam8157 怀念西安电子商城那家清真馆子的手抓饭!!!!!
 * MeaCulpa 怀念手抓羊肉
 * MeaCulpa 没空间给饭
<jyfl987> ofan: 在不
<jyfl987> imtxc: 其实也不坏 他们自己选择落后
<hamo> 。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 他们都会赚钱啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 土耳其的东正教总部也惨 lol
<imtxc> jyfl987: 兰州最富的地方就是回民区
 * hamo 宗教信仰还是不要聊了吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那不过是因为抱团的问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有米国的vps没?
<adam8157> jyfl987: vps都没有的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 代理呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 公司的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo jyfl987 imtxc http://www.dianping.com/shop/2038108/photos/tag-菜-手抓饭 !!!!  看看
<adam8157> 哈利德新疆餐厅!!
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<bye_bye> adam8157: 求请.
<adam8157> http://www.dianping.com/shop/2038108 怀念啊!!!
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 哈利德新疆餐厅电话,地址(图)-西安-大众点评网
<hamo> adam8157: 求请
<hamo> adam8157: 正好我还没去过西安
<adam8157> hamo: 我一定要再回去吃一次
<hamo> adam8157: 顺便连路费一块给报了吧
<hamo> adam8157: 求请
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -_-
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我喜欢肉和馕
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 饭太容易饱了, 浪费肚子
<imtxc> 西安臊子面、羊肉泡、肉夹馍啊
<iOpera> 火鸡的馕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我舍友带的馕很香, 馆子里的不行
<MeaCulpa> 哎 大快朵颐啊
 * hamo 嚓，饿了
<bye_bye> hamo: 我也饿了, 求请客.
<adam8157> 怀念正宗手抓饭
<MeaCulpa> 那时候在兰州, 忽悠玩POWER, 进馆子两斤手抓肉, 舒服啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们融科对面以前有个清真饭馆, 我一般在那里吃蒸羊肉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 后来貌似没了?
<jyfl987> 行了 事情了了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 垃圾桶, 厕所边上的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个手抓饭看起来水分多 用手抓吃不合适吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有的, 我去都是吃拉面和拌面
<adam8157> jyfl987: 勺子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈利德怎么了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那叫什么手抓饭  额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以用手
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要手抓吃 我估计得弄得干燥点才好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 印度人的咖喱饭满满的汤汁都手抓呢
<imtxc> 手……
<bye_bye> 阿三gaoji
 * hamo 三个不洗手的
 * hamo 三哥不洗手的
<IRChat> 印度人的两只手是有不同功能的
 * jyfl987 阿蛋跟阿三比下限
<IRChat> 一只管吃，一只管拉。
<imtxc> IRChat: 那怎么lu
<jyfl987> imtxc: 呵呵 你不知道阿三有瑜伽咩
<IRChat> imtxc: 的确是这样，你没看高晓松的晓说吗？
<imtxc> IRChat: 高晓孙是谁
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你有两个好朋友 人家有三个 lol
<MeaCulpa> 阿三...
<hamo> jyfl987: 第三个是谁？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在还有?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不错不错, 去帝都我请你吃这个,你请苏浙汇...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有啊 依盛源
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩, 好像叫这个, 我那时候每周末都在吃蒸羊肉
<hamo> MeaCulpa: adam8157 求带
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好象不是这三个字, 读音是这个. 离厕所很近
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩, 小JJ梨汤那小路边上
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们午饭一般吃啥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 楼下餐厅...
<cruiski> 有谁知道关于C/C++或python的频道吗
<IRChat> bye
<imtxc> bye_bye: 广州现在穿什么衣服
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 1楼那?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: -1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦, 地下室?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 食堂级别
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我只吃过无数次边上茶餐厅和Subway
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可惜啊,那时候都没你们,否则可以吃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 壕
 * imtxc 想去广州看看
<jyfl987> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32635   这个调
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 高频交易员使用有50年历史的无线技术
<trying_> -1 ℃?
<jyfl987> hamo: 左右手+口
<jyfl987> hamo: 阿三练yoga的哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 苏浙汇是什么的
<jyfl987> 在物理学教科书里，材料表面的带电电荷会被吸引到表面。然而，如果电荷伸展成合适的形状，以足够快的速度移动，吸引力会变成排斥力。瑞士联邦理工学院物理学家Primož Rebernik Ribič的论文发表在《Physical Review Letters》上，但不是所有人都同意他的计算。
<jyfl987> 假设一个没有形状的“点电荷”如单个电子悬浮在导体表面，电子的电场会与表面上的其它自由电荷互相作用，这些电荷最终会以点电荷和表面互相吸引的方式重新排列。但是，如果点电荷被杆状的线电荷取代，并以侧滑的方式移动，如果速度足够快，那么吸引力就会变成排斥力。在绝缘材料如玻璃中，光的速度要比真空中慢得多。如果一个电
<adam8157> hamo: 貌似被放鸽子了
<hamo> adam8157: 不是7点半么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我在魔都吃不起的
<hamo> adam8157: 又办了张平安银行的信用卡
<adam8157> hamo: 你得电
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是吃啥的?
<zzc> 魔都是北京还是上海 ？有人说是上海 也有人说是北京
<adam8157> zzc: 上海
<adam8157> zzc: 上海是帝都, 广州是妖都
<hamo> zzc: 东莞是性都
<adam8157> 北京是帝都, typo
<jyfl987> adam8157: xkcd上有个漫画 是讲程序员要弄一个新的 统一的东西 去替代以前所有老的 乱的东西 结果就是多了一个 标准
<jyfl987> http://xkcd.com/927/  这个
<kk> jyfl987 啥标题, ⇪ xkcd: Standards
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 解决双系统耳机无声音的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395197 问题：刚装好ubuntu 12.10后，使用后回到win7系统，发现win7耳机没有声音，音响有声音，经过一系列折腾，在win7上更新重装驱动等等，都没有解决问题. 。。。。最好自己琢磨着找到了方法，嘿嘿，自 …
<imtxc> trying_: 找到原因貌似是我用2.6.29内核里面没有symbios logic megaRAID SAS 9240 的驱动
<jyfl987> x 我的weechat不支持中文显示
<yunfan> ??????
<jyfl987> 中文
<jyfl987> 中文
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用WUBI的10.04升级系统后，启动不了GDM http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395198 大家好： 这个问题已经两次了，上次不想折腾直接重装了，现在又出现这个问题了，请大牛指导下，开机后停在本来是输入用户名和密码的地方，看图，鼠标可以移动，可以进入tty1-6 …
<yunfan> 中文
<jyfl987> tmux搓
<yunfan> 中文
<trying_> imtxc: 厲害
<imtxc> trying_: 额，我又不会把驱动弄到这个内核里面，太我用的2.6.29内核好像太老了
<trying_> imtxc: see you tomorrow
<imtxc> trying_: 哈 谢谢你
<imtxc> trying_:回见
<trying_> nite
<hamo> adam8157: 三哥如何？
<adam8157> hamo: 还没来啊
<hamo> adam8157: 让三哥给你带抛饼
 * adam8157 今天google reader抽风
 * IRChat 
<bye_bye> gdb 7.5.1有bug?
<bye_bye> cfy: 在?
<bye_bye> cfy: 帮忙看一个c代码?
<bye_bye> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/izf8g8-82636
<hamo> bye_bye: 这么gaoji的代码
<bye_bye> hamo: 那个magic那行, 看到没?
<bye_bye> hamo: 有bug
<hamo> bye_bye: 啥？
<bye_bye> hamo: 明明strlen(st[i])出来的是一个比较大的正数, 比如3, 但是他就是比-1小.... 你执行一下就知道了...
<hamo> bye_bye: 砸了？
<bye_bye> hamo: 26行那句.
<hamo> bye_bye: 正常啊，你把maxl改成unsigned int
<hamo> bye_bye: strlen返回的是个unsinged
<adam8157> bye_bye: -1是个大数啊
<bye_bye> hamo: 我去看看返回值去
<iamfbi> 大家好。。UB1004，登录时那个语言选项，有好多个，怎么删除？
<hamo> adam8157: 三哥如何？
<adam8157> hamo: 没来啊
<bye_bye> O_o size_t
<jusss> hamo: 那个string是啥还有那个iostring
<jusss> hamo: iostream
<bye_bye> adam8157: gaoji了... 我以为都是整数.
<hamo> bye_bye: 。。。
<jusss> iostream是c++里的？
<iamfbi> 。。。
<jusss> 我是小白
<hamo> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> hamo: gmail能访问但登录不了
<jusss> 很奇怪
<hamo> jusss: 问GFW或者gaoji蛋
<jusss> adam8157: gmail能访问那个网站但登录不了
<bye_bye> hamo: http://code.bulix.org/5vbft8-82637
<jusss> hamo: 我昨天替你报仇了，连踢了踢人狂魔4次，lol
<hamo> bye_bye: p ((singed)strlen(st[i]) <= (signed)maxl)
<hamo> jusss: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 看来大家已经都默认知道gaoji蛋是谁了
<bye_bye> hamo: 不是, 我是想说, 直接p出来, 是false, 但是在if语句里面, 同样的写法, 就是true.
<hamo> bye_bye: gcc -S以后看汇编
<hamo> bye_bye: 很容易
<hamo> bye_bye: -1很大的
<adam8157> bye_bye: 强转到unsigned了吧
<adam8157> bye_bye: 默认
<jusss> 好像非0即真吧
<jusss> 在c
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<bye_bye> adam8157: 恩. int test_num = -1;  printf("%u\n", (unsigned)test_num);   输出是4294967295
<adam8157> bye_bye: 是啊, 就是这样
<bye_bye> hamo: 看啥汇编...
<hamo> bye_bye: 你gcc -S然后贴出来
<adam8157> hamo: 这还用汇编... 有符号和无符号比较的默认规则就是都当作无符号....
<hamo> adam8157: 让色大象直接了解清楚啊
<hamo> adam8157:  gaoji
<adam8157> 开-Wall让gcc提示就好了..
<jusss> hi
<bye_bye> hamo: http://code.bulix.org/2kmh32-82638
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<adam8157> hamo: 三哥会说中文
<archl> hamo 和 adam8157  感情太好了。。。
<adam8157> archl: ...
<hamo> bye_bye: 54行cmpl    $-1, %ebx
<bye_bye> hamo: 不是.
<bye_bye> hamo: 61行才是 .
<bye_bye> hamo: 我改c代码了.
<bye_bye> hamo: 加了一个变量也是-1.
<hamo> bye_bye: cmpl就相当与是减法，但他是两个无符号数的剑法
<hamo> bye_bye: $-1其实就是^0
<hamo> adam8157: 哪个学校的？
<hamo> adam8157: pku?
<adam8157> hamo: 印度Mysore大学
<hamo> adam8157: 那为啥去帝都帽帽？
<bye_bye> hamo: 哦... gaoji. 我去看看cmpl去.
<adam8157> hamo: 为了来中国学习太极和中医
<hamo> adam8157: 他其实还有个东西没跟你说
<bye_bye> hamo: oo, 是54
 * hamo ...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你啥意思？
 * bye_bye 一直不明白, 为啥总是加三个o...
<hamo> adam8157: 印度帽帽有开发啊
<hamo> adam8157: 干吗来帝都帽帽当XX啊
<adam8157> hamo: 为了来中国学习太极和中医
<hamo> adam8157: 顺便打工么？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157: 这三哥不错啊，让他教你做抛饼
<bye_bye> hamo: 主控采用Broadcom的BCM4706，频率600MHz，并采用128MB RAM+128MB Flash ROM的组合，无线采用采用高通的802.11ac方案芯片。内置两个USB 2.0接口，可以共享USB存储、打印机      快去买一个.
<hamo> adam8157: 三哥有潜力没？
<hamo> bye_bye: 啥啊？
<adam8157> hamo: k先面
<bye_bye> hamo: 你猜.
 * hamo 准备买个无线AP
<hamo> bye_bye: 无线AP？
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得我在的时候，你们不是差点招个老外么？
<bye_bye> hamo: 对呀.
<bye_bye> hamo: 这个看上去很不错的.
<hamo> bye_bye: 啥价？
<hamo> bye_bye: 我正准备去买个无线AP
<bye_bye> hamo: 999. 适合你.
<hamo> ...
<jusss> 壕
<hamo> bye_bye: 这个价格，只能推荐给蛋蛋壕了
<hamo> adam8157: 是不？
<bye_bye> hamo: 那我给你推荐我现在用的, 99, 超稳定, 从不出差错的. 巴法络的.
<hamo> bye_bye: link
<bye_bye> hamo: 正在找.
 * adam8157 我还在用主席处理给我的700n
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<hamo> adam8157: 正好啊壕，刚才这个999的适合你
<roylez_> adam8157: 我现在用703n了
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 送我一个吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 我把700n处理给hamo 再去买个高版本的?
<bye_bye> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/buffalo-pakistan-act-whr-g300n-v2-wireless-router-can-brush-dd-wrt-99-yuan-5-yuan-available-coupons-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ BUFFALO 巴法络 WHR-G300N V2 无线路由器（可刷DD-WRT）　99元（可用5元券，实际94元，易迅网上海站）»什么值得买
<bye_bye> hamo: 我在用. 挺好的.
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看行
<bye_bye> hamo: 还有一个也不错: http://www.smzdm.com/special-netgear-netgear-jwnr2000-300mbps-wireless-router-98-yuan.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 再特价：Netgear 网件 JWNR2000 300Mbps无线路由器　98元包邮»什么值得买
<hamo> roylez_: 你那个能刷openwrt?
<roylez_> hamo: 对
<hamo> roylez_: 哪搞的？
<jusss> roylez_: 我好像和你的是一个型号
<roylez_> hamo: 或许是亚马逊吧
<hamo> roylez_: link拿来
<roylez_> hamo: 你自己找
<hamo> roylez_: 那你也得给我个型号啊
 * hamo ...
 * hamo -______________________________________________________-~~
<roylez_> hamo: Fast FWR171-3G
<archl> roylez 应该多远？
<bye_bye> hamo: 要折腾?
<bye_bye> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/toss-mad-the-flames-of-hg320-wireless-router-500mhz64mb16mbusb-can-brush-a-variety-of-third-party-firmware-120-yuan.html  这个很适合折腾.
<archl> roylez 我这个不行，2楼楼下地下室就检测不到信号。
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 折腾狂：烽火 HG320 无线路由器（500MHz/64MB/16MB/USB，可刷多种第三方固件）　120元左右»什么值得买
<hamo> bye_bye: è´µ
<roylez_> archl: 一个房间够了，其他房间没测试
<roylez_> archl: 地下室....
<bye_bye> hamo: BCM5358 500MHZ CPU，64M DDR2 RAM，16M FLASH    看配置!!!
<archl> roylez 隔 30米远 后面的楼也不行
<archl> roylez。。。同房用这干嘛？
<roylez_> archl: 有线转无线啊
 * hamo 有无线扩展无线的么？
<bye_bye> hamo: 120还贵... 你一小时工资就够了!
<archl> roylez_ 。。。太近了，我这个就超近。隔1个房间两堵墙就不行了
<archl> hamo: ：有钱啊。
<archl> hamo: $20/hr
<bye_bye> hamo: 中继.
<bye_bye> hamo: 无线中继, 是吧~
<hamo> archl: 别听他胡说..他才是120/h呢
<hamo> bye_bye: .
<hamo> archl: 我都没有小时工资
<archl> hamo:  我也没
<bye_bye> hamo: http://baike.baidu.com/view/4584133.htm
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 无线中继_百度百科
<hamo> archl: 咱们都是穷人啊
<jusss> 你们都是壕
<archl> hamo: 我学习的最后一门，老师总是吹她 $95/hr
<hamo> archl: 一年就工作一个小时吧？
<archl> hamo: 并不是，一年工作6个月，另外6个月玩。
<hamo> archl: 6*30*24*95$?
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.360buy.com/product/669439.html 吧
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-WR720N】TP-LINK TL-WR720N 150M迷你型3G无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<archl> hamo: 。。。才 $90k
<adam8157> hamo: 这些迷你路由都支持中继的
<archl> hamo:你年薪 300000？
<hamo> adam8157: 这个不错，就是略贵
<bye_bye> archl: 没有那么多, hamo是 280000
<hamo> archl: 300000伊拉克盾
<archl> hamo: 我用的是 WR 740N，垃圾。。。
<archl> hamo: 就是 TP-Link WR740N
 * bye_bye 信不过友讯
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.tp-link.com.cn/pages/product-detail.asp?d=287
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 150M迷你型无线路由器-TL-WR706N_TP-LINK产品中心
<archl> hamo ï¿¥135
<archl> http://www.360buy.com/product/200577.html
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-WR740N】TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150M无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<archl> 现在便宜了
<archl>     隔一段时间就断，太蛋疼了！
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡宝宝
<hamo> archl: tp-link这么垃圾啊
<pocoyo> archl: 抱抱
 * hamo momo archl 
<archl> pocoyo: 好久不实际抱抱了。
 * hamo 目击
 * hamo 赶班车去了
<pocoyo> cfy: 又跑了没？
<pocoyo> cfy: 还有别的字典没有？
<adam8157> archl: 我也是740n
<adam8157> archl: 我妈也是
<pocoyo> 740n是什么？
<archl> pocoyo:  TP-Link WR 740N 无线路由
<archl> adam8157: 信号无法穿过我奶奶的房间的两堵墙
<archl> adam8157: 太失败
<pocoyo> 我是 702N
<pocoyo> 我桥接别人的蹭网 有时候会掉线
<archl> igoogle 爱狗狗？不再？
<archl> 不在呢
<IRChat> 我有个问题比较疑惑。为什么在windows下我的无线路由信号是满的，在linux下不满呢。但是速度还一样
<archl> IRChat: 因为TP-Link喜欢搞自己的驱动。
<pocoyo> IRChat: 只是显示不一样
<IRChat> archl: 哦
<IRChat> pocoyo:的确不影响使用
<pocoyo> IRChat: 我这里的情况是 windows 下面显示格数少，linux下显示格数看起来多一点
<IRChat> pocoyo: 看来是路由却动的原因把
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu 12.04和12.10的童鞋可以来体验linux最新内核3.7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395205 安装 Code: cd /tmp  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47950494/upubuntu.com/linux-kernel-3.7 -O linux-kernel-3.7  chmod +x linux-kernel-3.7 sudo sh linux-kernel-3.7  sudo reboot 卸载 Code: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.7* sudo reboo …
<IRChat> 12.04和12.10的源能共用吗？
<IRChat> 网易开源镜像的UBUNTU帮助的源是12.04的，12.10可以直接用吗
<nopcall> TMUX的那个状态栏能不能设置位置跟urxvt的底端无间距呢？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没，貌似机房最近有课，电脑被关了。。。
<cfy> bye_bye:
<cfy> bye_bye: 问题解决了么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> bye_bye: 数组用错了吧？目测
<bye_bye> cfy: 没. 类型问题.
<cfy> bye_bye: st+3?
<cfy> bye_bye: 应该是st+3，而不是st[3]对吧?
<bye_bye> cfy: 是-1专程unsigned, 然后变很大了.
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。。。。是这样。。
<hamo> adam8157: 三哥面了？
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 还没轮到我
<hamo> adam8157: k聊得欢啊
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆渣基尾席
<adam8157> hamo: 隔壁组一个去面storage
<hamo> adam8157: 不是分给你了么？
<hamo> adam8157: 还面啥storage?
<adam8157> hamo: 我这缺个storage的
<adam8157> hamo: 而且没说分到我这儿啊
<roylez_> hamo: 还有5分钟开会...
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 简洁适意的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395206 viewtopic.php?f=139&t=395064 统计信息: 发表于 由 舒意shuy — 2012-12-11 20:24
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji
<roylez_> hamo: nnnd，不开了，继续游戏
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji
 * hamo 呵呵，去洗澡
<iamfbi> hello,乌班图。。1004，登录时那个语言选项里多余的项。。怎么删除？
<roylez_> hamo: 你又要下塘子？
<archl> roylez 玩啥玩啥。告诉我这是什么种族 ？ http://i.imgur.com/E2t90.jpg
<iamfbi> 没人知道么
<archl> roylez 爆爆席
<archl> iamfbi: 就是语言安装了哪些就有那些吧
<iamfbi> 不是啊，现在两个汉语，两个英文
<iamfbi> 我想汉语英文各删除一个。。
<roylez_> archl: eleven halls危险吗？
<zJh> Hello
<kk> zJh, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<archl> roylez_ 根据你的组合
<archl> roylez_ 容易被送进 abyss
<roylez_> archl: 差点挂了
<archl> roylez_ 不要轻易去清理lv3
<roylez_> archl: sling的蛋蛋你是怎么升级的？
<archl> roylez_ 一般XL20以下要极度小心
<roylez_> archl: god给我的没加点啊
<justdo2012> 在讨论什么啊
<archl> roylez_ 按 m，然后 按 / 手动技能点分配。。。
<archl> roylez_ 选择训练项目。。。
<archl> 哦
<justdo2012> 游戏还是啥？
<archl> justdo2012: 游戏
<roylez_> archl: 我说的是子弹
<justdo2012> :)啥游戏？
<archl> roylez_ 昨天在dungeon的水道里走着碰到一只hydra。没注意。。。就挂了。。。
<archl> justdo2012:  ##crawl
<archl> roylez_ 。。。留着点。平时我都用 stone。。。强敌才用 sling bullet
<archl> roylez_ 后来有了 steel sling bullet 就好了
<IRChat> 你们在ubuntu下玩游戏吗
<whi5key> wow
<roylez_> archl: 进abyass了...
<roylez_> archl: 怎么出来....
<roylez_> archl: 挂了distortion的匕首
<archl> roylez_ 找出口。。。如果你足够幸运，1/3500的几率生成出口
<archl> roylez 走上3500回合要没出就算你超不幸了。
<roylez_> archl: 挂了
<archl> 你能看到大约8×8吧。
<archl> roylez。。。
<archl> roylez 谁叫你不修 stealth
<archl> roylez 我第一次玩 spriggan XL 11进了 abyss，也是丢 distortion 武器
<bye_bye> archl: 饿了...
<bye_bye> archl: 过会儿去吃炒牛河.
<archl> bye_bye:  。。。不懂。
<archl> bye_bye: 我爱吃蛋糕。
<bye_bye> archl: 菠萝油喜欢不?
<archl> bye_bye:  上次和蓉蓉吃菠萝米饭，喜欢。。。
<bye_bye> archl: http://baike.baidu.com/view/339968.htm
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 菠萝油_百度百科
<archl> bye_bye: 。。算了，我这里baidu被封。
<bye_bye> archl: 不是, 是刚出锅的热热的菠萝包里面夹一片冻黄油.
<roylez_> archl: stealth 12级了
<bye_bye> archl: 牛肉炒河粉... 想吃了...
<archl> roylez 我在 abyss 里练级，从 xl 11 到 xl15 出来。stealth 从 12 到18了。
<hamo> bye_bye: 学校生活真爽
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<archl> roylez 你不懂么。打不赢就叫 brother 啊
<roylez_> archl: o...
<archl> roylez_ abyss里没有 别人呕吐和人
<archl> 。。。
<roylez_> archl: 都忘了我是狂战了，天天就拿刀子戳
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧
<hamo> ...
<archl> abyss 里没有 brother 打不赢的
<bye_bye> hamo: 你来, 请你吃.
<bye_bye> hamo: 广州美食还是不少的.
<archl> bye_bye: 。。。
<hamo> bye_bye: 包路费，住宿和妹纸我就去
<hamo> bye_bye: 外加东莞一日游
<archl> bye_bye:  觉得那些太甜了。我现在有用煎饼包着蛋糕吃
<archl> bye_bye: 包妹子吧。
<archl> hamo: 广东妹妹比你高的不多啊
 * hamo 能不说身高不...
 * hamo T_T
<bye_bye> hamo: ...
<bye_bye> archl: 广东妹子也都比它高.
<bye_bye> hamo: 别做梦了... 能请你吃牛河就不错了
<hamo> bye_bye: 住宿路费不要了，包妹纸和东莞一日游我就去
<archl> hamo: 我在悉尼火车上习惯了，比多数妹子矮。
<bye_bye> hamo: 妹子没戏, 东莞一日游可以.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 牛河？给 hamo 吃清水煮河粉就好，牛肉省了
<archl> hamo: 临行前抱抱初中女孩子。
<bye_bye> roylez_: 恩. 用绳子拴住一只苍蝇, 在它眼前晃晃就行了.
<roylez_> hamo: 两栖君身高几何啊
<bye_bye> roylez_: 有照片可以对比的.
<archl> 。。。
<hamo> bye_bye: 我说你拴不住
<archl> bye_bye: 我想吃烤肉+柠檬。。。
<bye_bye> roylez_: 看上去, cherrot 1.6m左右, hamo大约是它的一半.
<roylez_> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> archl: 烤肉容易呀!
<hamo> 。。。
<bye_bye> roylez_: 可能有几毫米的误差, 毕竟我也是目测出来的嘛.
<bye_bye> hamo: lol
<bye_bye> hamo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.s9Zyqv&id=16450060580&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 健长乐 增高药排行榜正品9强男女全身快速长高产品 买二送液体钙-tmall.com天猫
<hamo> bye_bye:  你妹妹你个色大象
<qiao> bye_bye: 如何用awk脚本命令打印出某个文件中的第三列内容？
<hamo> qiao: awk '{print $3}'
<qiao> hamo: 后面跟文件就好了？
<qiao> hamo: 文件名
<hamo> .
<qiao> hamo: 我试下
<qiao> hamo: 谢谢蛤蟆~
<hamo> 。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 远近闻名啊你
<archl> hamo: 默默的蛤蟆
 * hamo ...
<IRChat> 问个问题，我使用命令安装了vim-gnome，点击图标启动不了，只能在终端输入gvim启动
<imtxc_> IRChat: vim-gtk可以么
<IRChat> 哪位知道我是什么地方出错了
<IRChat> imtxc_: 我没实验
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc_> IRChat: 那就看看图标对应的命令和路径是对的么
<archl> IRChat: 其实，用任何终端直接vim就好了吧。。。多数用vim都是远程不是？
<IRChat> imtxc_: 我是Gnome的图形界面，
<xuan> 只是修改文件的话,感觉nano方便些
<IRChat> imtxc_: 安装完这个程序没有创建图标，我是直接命令启动的，然后图标出现在左边侧边栏，我就锁定上了
<IRChat> archl: 是的，不过系统自带了VI。
<archl> xuan:  nano 的undo？还是属于实验性的
<IRChat> imtxc_: OK了，搞定了。谢谢了
<imtxc_> IRChat: lol
<archl> 现在。。。怎么没有晚上谈话的了啊。
<archl> 奇怪了。
<archl> lainme: 在吗？
<IRChat> 我想谈，没人和我谈。谈点，就学习点。
<lainme> archl: 在呢
<IRChat> network tool有没有中文的呀？
<hottea> makefile怎么写
<hottea> IRChat, 你可以学习这个。。。
<archl> lainme:  能提示一下页面右面的列表怎么制作的吗？
<IRChat> hottea: 。。。。
<maplebeats> archl: 哪个页面
<lainme> archl: 右边？是目录？
<cherrot> 论坛的邮件订阅不管用了？
<archl> lainme:  是的。
<archl> maplebeats: 哦你现在也用了？
<maplebeats> archl: 用什么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 的确我好久没收到过论坛邮件了。。
<lainme> archl: 默认内容超过3层就会有，在配置里可以设置创建目录需要的最小层次和其他选项。
<archl> maplebeats: 是 dokuwiki。
<archl> lainme:  谢谢。
<maplebeats> archl: 哦，高级货用不来～～
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一起聽鬼故事 mms://ting.mop.com/mopradio
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  你还在？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 農曆新年世界末日還沒有到呢
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 想寻找ubuntu 卫衣 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395214 以前我们站里有一位买ubuntu卫衣的，现在不知道在哪才找到他了，它的ubuntu是绣上去的~~~~两年前买了一件，现在我的朋友也说想买，网站上的都的贴上去的图徽~~~难道我的那件绝版了吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Q …
<if_else> 各位兄台，类似 screen 和 mutt 的垂直分隔窗口的 patch 为什么一直没有被并入的？
<mayli> if_else: 因为会导致不稳定
<if_else> mayli: 都，这么些年了，还不稳定？
<if_else> mayli: ubuntu 好像又给 screen 打了这个 patch ，但是 debian arch gentoo 都没有
<adam8157> mayli: if_else screen的并入了, mutt的嘛, 我个人就没那需求而且觉得难看
<adam8157> if_else: 没记错的话这patch本来就是先进debian的, 后来进了screen的cvs
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，你的 debian 官方源里的 screen 可以 垂直分隔吗？
<mayli> adam8157: 话说，openshift上的screen的loginnametoolong的bug一直没有修
<adam8157> if_else: 可以. debian sid  Screen version 4.01.00devel (GNU) 2-May-06
<adam8157> mayli: 报bug啊
<if_else> adam8157: 这个特性，未来会社区被接受吗？
<adam8157> if_else: 已然被接受了啊
<if_else> adam8157: 你的 screen 是什么版本的？
<adam8157> if_else: Screen version 4.01.00devel (GNU) 2-May-06
<if_else> adam8157: Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，这个是 screen 社区自己支持的，还是 debian 自己打得 patch
<adam8157> if_else: 呃, 我说三遍了, 已经被screen社区接受了...
<if_else> adam8157: sorry ...
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，这个是 devel 版的支持么？
<adam8157> if_else: 应该还没merge到stable
<if_else> 我刚才查了一下 arch 的版本：x86_64 Extra screen 4.0.3-15
<if_else> 这里又用 arch 的兄台吗，可以试一下，arch 的支持这个功能了么？
<abine1> 今晚订购了两块树莓派
<abine1> 一块是英国产的
<abine1> 一块是国产
<abine1> 都是512MB的型号
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，你怎么判断，patch 是被 screen 社区合并的还是被 发行版 合并的？
<adam8157> if_else: 呃, 这个只是我知道而已, 蛮出名的这个事儿. 你想判断就去下载源码搜索下log咯
<CyrusYzGTt> 叶空说的情真意切，李沅芬感叹道，“有时候真是家人不如外人，李全文他们知道我们落难，只会落井下石，而叶大哥虽然是外人……”
<if_else> adam8157: 可是像 debian / redhat 发行版，自己会打 patch 的啊
<adam8157> 只是我知道而已...
<if_else> adam8157: 囧rz
<if_else> adam8157: 神，一样的知道，嘻嘻
<adam8157> if_else: =,=
<if_else> adam8157: 刚才 archer 确认： Screen version 4.00.03 (FAU) 23-Oct-06 这个版本，没支持啊
<IRChat> 有人知道debian的那个在新窗口打开一个用户，那个程序叫什么名字吗？？ubuntu有那个程序吗？
<adam8157> devel
<if_else> adam8157: 错了是：x86_64 Extra screen 4.0.3-15
<if_else> adam8157: arch 下面 Scree 4.01.00devel < screen 4.0.3-15 ?
<if_else> adam8157: 按理说，这个版本，该进了吧 ...
<adam8157> if_else: 没那个理
<if_else> adam8157: 难道高版本，不能包含低版本的特性？
<adam8157> if_else: devel和stable 相互挨不着
<if_else> adam8157: 这样子 ... 还以为，高版本已经过了 devel ...
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，刚才说 devel和stable 相互挨不着
<if_else> adam8157: 是针对 debian 的版本还是 screen 版本？
<if_else> adam8157: 按理说 screen 的 stable 对 arch 这歌高版本的，应该过了吧
<if_else> adam8157: 如果你的 Scree 4.01.00devel 这个从 sid 进入 stable 版本也就是  Scree 4.01 的，但是像 arch 和 gentoo 的  Scree 4.01 都已经过了啊
<byoooo> hello
<kk> byoooo, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<IRChat> 分享一个webQ+的应用 Photoshop online ，搜索添加即可，很强大。。
<ofan>  yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ledgah> 有中国用gimp吗？
<ledgah> 中国人
<ledgah> 有中国人用gimp吗？
<IRChat> 这里都是中国人
<happyaron> 硬盘跪了
<abine1> 贵了？？？
<abine1> 我刚买了两个
<IRChat> V266: .
<kk>  06:32
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-12
<IRChat> 有人在吗？
<knownbad> 没，全部暴毙。
<fivesheep> yo knownbad
<fivesheep> 精尽人亡了吗
<knownbad> fivesheep: zo 5sheep.
<knownbad> 没，但快了。
<knownbad> 等你老婆到了30/40你就知道了。
<knownbad> 以前听过了当笑话，但这是真的。
<kingbo> 早
<knownbad> Morning
<ofan> fivesheep: knownbad, CVS Caremark 这公司听说过没？
<imtxc> knownbad: .....早
<knownbad> 应该是CVS pharmecy旗下的吧。
<knownbad> imtxc: Morning.
<knownbad> http://info.cvscaremark.com/careers/locations
<kk> knownbad 啥标题, ⇪ Locations | CVS Caremark
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CVS_Caremark
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: CVS Caremark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<knownbad> CVS和Caremark合并的结果。
<knownbad> ofan: 你想去？
<ofan> knownbad: 不知道，linkedin上有介绍的，不知道啥情况
<ofan> 看了看他们网站也不招程序员啊
<knownbad> 可能Corporate HR在其他网站。
<knownbad> 有些公司的Recruiting是Outsourced的。
<ofan> 貌似是，搞不懂
<knownbad> 就先去试试反正你行随时可以跳槽，要不也会被猎人头。
<MeaCulpa> .
<knownbad> 怎么没有？  http://jobs.cvscaremark.com/search/information/?ss=paid&utm_source=TBSearchWidget&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=TBWidgets
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: information jobs at CVS Caremark
<knownbad> ofan: 你也懒了些吧？
<ofan> knownbad: 我说internship
<knownbad> http://cvscaremarkinternship.com/
<kk> knownbad 啥标题, ⇪ Welcome | CVS Caremark Internship
<knownbad> 操
<ofan> 这个看过
<knownbad> 那还说没？  就去Linkedin试试？  http://www.linkedin.com/title/recruiter/at-cvs-caremark-corporation
<kk> knownbad 啥标题, ⇪ Cvs caremark corporation Recruiter profiles | LinkedIn
<ofan> 这都是recruiter撒
<ofan> knownbad: 我说没开发的
<ofan> knownbad: 一recruiter跟我说有开发的...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手菜鸟关于ubuntu 软件卸载的一些问题和理解，求指正 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395240 ---------------------------------------- .问题的出现： 前几天，我用apt-get的方式安装了wine，当然论坛里说不推荐这种方法，但当时我只是抱着试一试的态度，安装过程中出现些错 …
<ofan> adam8157_away: RT @adamsxu 过安检的时候被大妈一顿摸
<knownbad> 怎么没有？  你看了我给个Job listing没？
<knownbad> Specialist App Dev， IS Lead Applications Developer类的。
<ofan> knownbad: 这都不是实习吧
<ofan> 我指看了他们的实习解释页面
<imtxc> trying: 哈早，昨天那个问题我给解决了
<trying> imtxc: cool, 最後是怎麼解決的?
<imtxc> trying: 在内核里面用新的 megaraid SAS 的驱动代码替换了旧的
<knownbad> 找工作的秘诀是别自己吧机会拒绝了，让他们拒绝你。  你只不过多花些时间而已。
<trying> imtxc: 讚 XD
<knownbad> 是会累和沮丧，别放弃。
<imtxc> trying: 唉，用内核旧机器又太新，今天又得找网卡驱动………………悲剧
<trying> lol
<trying> 哪張卡啊?
<knownbad> 但也不是叫你去找Sr position。。。：）
<imtxc> BCM5720
<xiangfu> morning
<trying> vid:pid 是 14e4:165f 嗎?
<ofan> knownbad: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 朝鲜威武
<imtxc> trying: 是啊 我下载了驱动试试
<knownbad> ofan: 你在哪个州？
<ofan> knownbad: oh
<knownbad> http://jobs.cvscaremark.com/ohio/information-systems/jobid2892901-analyst-app-dev-jobs
<kk> knownbad 啥标题, ⇪ Ohio Analyst App Dev jobs at CVS Caremark - Information Systems
<knownbad> OH？  那可以买把枪玩玩。  http://goo.gl/zr46C
<kk> knownbad 啥标题, ⇪ Del-Ton DTI Mid-length 5.56 AR15/M4 Carbine Rifle Review
<ofan> knownbad: 外国人能买枪？
<knownbad> 可以啊，只需要DL。
<ofan> DL?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 外国人干嘛不可以
<knownbad> Driver License
<ofan> knownbad: 出境的时候咋办，能带枪？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 驾照
<knownbad> 就给我好了。
<knownbad> 我帮你保管。
<ofan> knownbad: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 出入境管制和买卖没关系吧
 * MeaCulpa 墨西哥连驾照都没
<ofan> knownbad: 这枪怎么看着像塑料的
<knownbad> 就把手和隔热片。
<MeaCulpa> 老百姓也能买这种？
<knownbad> 咦，枪托也是。
<knownbad> 可以调长短。
<knownbad> 可惜我这里不能买三十发的弹夹。
<fivesheep> ofan: 没啊
<MeaCulpa> 看上去挺适合菜鸟的
<knownbad> 你这么专业？
<ofan> 专业打手枪
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 没啊，主观感觉而已
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 这枪还是干不过警察
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 美国百姓能买SMG么...
<MeaCulpa> SMG才是平民干警察的利器
<knownbad> 你要专业就自己组装。  http://goo.gl/zuZwy Machine Gun Steel 
<kk> knownbad 啥标题, ⇪ PSA 16'' 5.56mm 1:7 Mid-Length CHF A2 Profile Upper - 16" - Barreled Upper Assemblies - AR-15
<knownbad> å°±9mm carbine?
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 我听老美说，自己的枪，如果不是常常练习，常常校准，根本不是警察对手，所以中国人不必自卑，他们家里的枪遇到警察，和菜刀差不多，只能对付城管
<knownbad> 再说跟警察对干何必呢？
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 我只是问他们， 有枪是不是就能和警察干
<MeaCulpa> knownbad: 反正老美的意思就是穷人玩不起，有钱人不需要
<knownbad> 使用Laser sight就好了但还是得Zero in.
<knownbad> 普通些的手枪倒不贵，Friday night speical.
<ofan> http://cnbeta.com/articles/217705.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ [图]还能正常运行的Apple I在德国拍卖行上卖出$640000高价_Apple 苹果_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> Apple I... 牛
<bye_bye> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/217661.htm    中国不屑于碾压其他国家的小学/初中教育!
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 美国八年级数学与自然科学教育全球排名跌出前10_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 中国的小学和初中教育对于国外来说，绝对不屑于碾压
<onlylove> 想想自己小学和初中怎么过的，再想想人家怎么过的
<onlylove> 可是我们应该感兴趣的是钱学森之问
<onlylove> 而不是我们在小学和初中如何碾压国外
<ofan> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/11/education/us-students-still-lag-globally-in-math-and-science-tests-show.html?_r=0
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ U.S. Students Still Lag Globally in Math and Science, Tests Show - NYTimes.com
<imtxc> bye_bye: 请教个问题，编译驱动模块的时候，用不是当前运行的内核编译的是什么参数来着？就是怎么指定kernel路径呢？
<knownbad> 回家去。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我只会写make来指定.
<trying> KERNEL_SRC=/.....
<trying> lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: 类似: make -C ~/kernel-3.7-rc9 M=`pwd` modules
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩 我记得大概这样子 忘了……
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫都开始写驱动了?
<zzc> onlylove, 中国的中小学教育是拿来赚钱的商业行当，外国属于公义性质发服务
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哪有啊，还是那台起不来的机器，昨天搞了半天终于起来了，没网卡驱动
<bye_bye> imtxc: 网卡驱动跟你的硬盘啥关系? fc? fcoe?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我是把一个硬盘直接换到新机器上了啊，上面的网卡型号跟原来的不一样啊
<onlylove> zzc: 就算是用来赚钱的商业行当，假设不是，那就现在的样子，你觉得哪个家长舍得让孩子“输在起跑线上“
<bye_bye> imtxc: 网卡模块而已呀... 你修改mkinitcpio的脚本, 让他自动选择模块就行了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 找不到你要得驱动, 就是不识别那个硬件而已, 也不会起不来呀.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 关键没有那个网卡模块啊……
<onlylove> 网卡模块？你定制的内核？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那也不会起不来.
<onlylove> 还是通用的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 系统能起来
<imtxc> bye_bye: 网卡不识别嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 能起来? 不是连grub都进不去吗?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫又换了个问题了?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个问题昨天晚上熬夜解决了
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... gaoji
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦 我弱爆了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 同感.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 唉
<bye_bye> imtxc: 编译不过去?
<bye_bye> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32637
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: Solidot | SUSE Linux认为Btrfs已做好准备
<onlylove> 昨天的新闻……
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我都指定了 KERNEL_SRC了 还是 insmod: error inserting 'tg3.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<onlylove> 我还在怨念solidot改用php
<ofan> 豆瓣上部去了
<onlylove> 不会吧……上去看看去
<onlylove> 表示能访问豆瓣
<bye_bye> imtxc: 指定错了吧....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 估计是 正再看
<bye_bye> imtxc: 直接指定你的linux-header目录
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/251555908/
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 当初的愿望实现了么？
<onlylove> 刚进豆瓣就看这么一东西……难受死了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 贴你的编译命令看看
<imtxc> make -C /root/work/kernel/linux-2.6.29.6 SUBDIRS=/root/work/kernel/Server/Linux/Driver/tg3-3.124c modules
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你指定/usr/src/kernel 的目录
<trying> wait, imtxc, 你有做過 make modules_install 了嗎?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那样编译出来的是我自己机器上的啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你不要你自己的及其上面的?
<imtxc> trying: bye_bye trying 那台目标机器上没有编译环境 而且内核和我有编译环境的这台机器不一样
<imtxc> bye_bye: 当然不要
<imtxc> 要自己机器上的，直接make就好了啊
<trying> 我記得 Invalid module format 是因為還沒做過 make modules_install
<imtxc> trying: 应该是内核版本不对应的原因
<trying> 因為會少一些 version 和 dependency 的資料
<imtxc> 恩
<bye_bye> imtxc: 直接make得看你的makefile怎么写的
<trying> 少了這些資料, 縱使指的 kernel source directory 是對的, 也無法 insmod
<imtxc> bye_bye: KVER=$(sehll uname -r)嘛
<onlylove> http://science.slashdot.org/story/12/12/11/2339226/new-sars-like-virus-infects-both-human-and-animal-cells
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: New SARS-Like Virus Infects Both Human and Animal Cells - Slashdot
<bye_bye> imtxc: readelf....
<ugoub> 谁知道 编译安装nodejs后，/usr/share/vim/vim72/ftplugin下放了jslint插件后。在vim中怎么调用？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 啥网卡?
<imtxc> bye_bye: bcm5720
<bye_bye> aur里面不知道有没有, 我看看.
<bye_bye> 没有.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 挺好, 确实不支持.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我再看看，应该就是内核版本的问题
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你就直接跑到那台机器上面编译不行吗? gcc都没有?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 有就好了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 渣渣... gcc都没有....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 公司定制的机器和内核，我又不能给里面加
<bye_bye> imtxc: 贵公司好厉害. 膜拜.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 去问gaoji蛋. 还有gaoji不撸, 还有gaoji蛤蟆
<onlylove> 定制的内核……靠，定制机器的时候不把内核模块一起定好了
<onlylove> 私下里认为所谓定制，就和DELL那定制机器一样的，自己选配件
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ununtu双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395246 之前电脑上装的是ubuntu server12.04系统，现在由于有用要安装ubuntu server10.04，但是系统里有太多东西不想格盘就准备分一块空白分区安装10.04。可是安装完成后开机时引导没有10.04只能进入12.04系统，怎么修改才能使10 …
<imtxc_> ....
<zzc> 某个中国官员访问梵蒂冈时，开玩笑说，共产党和天主教会真像。他说：“我们有宣传部，你们有万民福音部。我们有组织部，你们有枢机团。”梵蒂冈的官员问：“那么，有什么不同？”中方的人对着全场大笑的人说：“你们是神，我们是魔鬼。
<xiangfu> imtxc_, modprobe -f ....
<trying> 你們都這麼討厭黨啊 @_@?
<xiangfu> 试试这个。
<ofan> ugoub: 打开js文件就行
<jyfl987> trying: 它下台就不讨厌了
<kingbo> gentoo用inittab启动是不是要改什么东西
<kingbo> 不想用rc-update 启动xdm，有时系统修复也是需要进入term的
<trying> 他下台, 那誰上台 XD?
<onlylove> 居然知道自己是魔鬼，真恐怖
<mark958> 咚咚咚，开下门，查水表了
<trying> 水表會裝在家裡 @_@?
<trying> haha
<jyfl987> 这干我毛事
<trying> 我懂你意思了
<jyfl987> trying: 不过你也不必悲观 这里毕竟有一半海外反华势力 另外还有许多一小撮别有用心的
<ofan> trying: 你入的哪个党
<jyfl987> trying: 全国的形势还是一片光明的
<mark958> 尊敬的淘宝用户，您订购的娃娃已经到货，请开门签收～
<trying> 反華勢力 o_O"?
<trying> ofan: 無黨無派 XD
<woju> 共产党员是最大的反党势力
<trying> lol
<woju> 羊毛出在羊身上
<trying> 其實不太能體會
<trying> 台灣好像沒聽過有共產黨員 @_@
<woju> 每次开大会，下面的党员们都是皱着眉头的
<ofan> trying: 都被暗杀了
<mark958> http://www.irc-wiki.org/Internet_Relay_Chat#Encryption
<kk> mark958 ⇪ t: Internet Relay Chat - IRC Wiki
<iOpera> 暗杀啥。刚过去的时候，直接清算掉了。lol
 * adam8157 这个频道不谈政治, 不合适也不安全, 再有谈的就直接踢了
<trying> hahaha
<iOpera> 老蒋也黑的。
<trying> ya, 畢竟不像台灣 XD
<iOpera> 蛋蛋，踢了 ofan
<jyfl987> woju: 是反华
<trying> 前天有人向馬英九丟鞋也沒事 o_O"
 * adam8157 这个频道不谈政治, 不合适也不安全, 再有谈的就直接踢了
<ofan> iOpera: 先踢你
<iOpera> trying: 你tw? 你摸过槟榔西施没。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是党员 可耻
<trying> 我摸什麼 -_-?
<ofan> adam8157: 你是党员？！
<iOpera> ofan: 呵呵。来
<trying> 我都沒吃過檳榔了 XD
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这频道有log, 老子团员都不是, 少给我泼脏水  cc ofan
<iOpera> trying: 你这都不知道啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你才是, 你全家都是
<trying> iOpera: 我知道你說的... 在新竹那邊有一些 XD
<ofan> adam8157: jyfl987 说的
<iOpera> trying: 多少钱一次。一次多久啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼 不要以为我不知道 你要去建立北美分部的
<trying> ah.... 這裡是 freenode XD
<iOpera> 赶紧去测试下。 trying
<trying> iOpera: 這我就不清楚了
<jyfl987> 一次五快？
<mark958> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/10/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<woju> 马英九真可怜，在ptt被骂烂了，八卦版被嘘的大部分都是冲他去的
<jyfl987> 好叼 有个人85了 学会编程
<iOpera> 马英九太弱，娘娘腔。不适合当领导。
<jyfl987> http://blog.codehs.com/post/37288742720/im-85-and-i-learned-to-code-you-should-too
<kk> jyfl987 啥标题, ⇪ I’m 85, and I Learned to Code. You Should Too. - CodeHS Blog
<mark958> 随便有个日期都查出来了，别搞的以后大家IRC都得挂代理了，我自己的服务器弄了一个gfwpac文件直接被墙了
<trying> ya, 不過我想他確實懂經濟, 可惜懂的是美國那一套, 不適合在台灣使用 ~_~
<jyfl987> 小马适合当台湾的领导人 娘们不搞事
<jyfl987> 图共满意
<iOpera> 。。
<trying> hmm... 學生都上街頭抗議了
<mark958> Lets just stop here… Please
<jyfl987> 现在就有的地方连freenode不上
<trying> 真假 @_@?
<jyfl987> 你不要以为你自我审查了 图共就能放过你 该封造封
<ofan> http://gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulCulp/20121210/183211/The_Specialists_An_alternative_Development_Method_on_Forge.php
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Gamasutra: Paul Culp's Blog - The Specialists: An alternative Development Method on Forge
<iOpera> 还是让 roylez 当主席好。他有城管天赋。
<jyfl987> 他要是那么讲理性 就没那么多人反他了不是
<trying> 還好我在台灣 ~_~
<iOpera> roylez_: 出来下
<jyfl987> 不排除你是台共
<ofan> 三个团队合作9个月做一款游戏
<roylez_> iOpera: 干啥
<iOpera> 你去tw当领导吧。主席。
<trying> ...
<iOpera> 管好那些槟榔西施
<woju> 在ptt，一般名人都会被嘘的，没几个有威望的
<trying> 你們看得到 youtube 嗎 @_@?
<woju> 是一个没有神的世界
<iOpera> 啥ptt
<woju> telnet://ptt.cc
<iOpera> telnet... 做好事。
<trying> 人人都可以說真話時... 就沒有神了
<trying> 建議用 ssh
<MartinWood> 大家知道最新用gae的教程不？
<trying> user: bbs
<woju> 我用的ssh的
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么游戏?
<trying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-xUl5M6nH4
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - P.Mascagni "Intermezzo" dalla Cavalleria Rusticana, Mika Shiozaki
<ofan> jyfl987: http://gamasutra.com/blogs/PaulCulp/20121210/183211/The_Specialists_An_alternative_Development_Method_on_Forge.php  自己看咯 MMO RPG 3D
<MartinWood> 木有自己的服务器。 怎么ssh
<ofan> 三个团队分别负责编程，美工，设计
<trying> 這演奏很棒 XD
<iOpera> 只看美女跳舞
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 完蛋了，这个还没驱起来，丫又给我搞来一个网卡……
<Stone_Lei> 哎~~~ 终于看到一个人多的频道了 呵呵
 * Stone_Lei slaps iOpera around a bit with a large trout
<woju> Stone_Lei: 你怎么找到这个频道的？
<trying> Stone_Lei: 這邊有幾個高智能的 bot 會自已聊天, 例如 woju, iOpera, ofan, ...
<woju> 还有trying也是bot
<Stone_Lei> 呵呵 逛论坛看到了
<Stone_Lei> 我之前去了几个频道里基本没人
<iOpera> 这家伙谁啊
<Stone_Lei> 不小心进来的人
<iOpera> 掐掐你的屁股蛋
<Stone_Lei> 。。。
<trying> woju: 1+1
<MeaCulpa> me 我发twitter链接没有被围脖掐掉...这几天砸了
<iOpera> 才进来，就敢乱说。
<woju> trying: 什么？
<trying> woju: 1+1
<Stone_Lei> 。。。
<woju> ptt web被大陆封了，就telnet ssh可以上
<iOpera> 酷胖也有微薄？
<woju> 听说新华社开了twitter
<iOpera> woju: 哪不是给你看的。你不应该有权限看。lol
<MeaCulpa> woju: 早开了吧，给老外看的
<woju> 上次看到一个新闻说中国有几千万网民翻墙，应该是假的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 那是肉鸡
<woju> 要是twitter开了，温家宝第一个被抓
<Stone_Lei> 这话你也敢说。。
<MeaCulpa> woju: 外部势力利用中国电脑做肉鸡的时候遇到个问题，就是那些肉鸡无法攻击某些网站，于是黑客还要顺便帮肉鸡翻墙...
<MeaCulpa> woju: 我国肉鸡多，美国zf说他们遭受的75%以上网络攻击来自中国
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: lol 估计外部势力，包括18m
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 也许吧...反正美国人觉得中国人没事就在黑他们
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 他们完全无法理解我们这里肉鸡文化，IE6文化
 * Stone_Lei slaps MeaCulpa around a bit with a large trout
<iOpera> 可能也正确啊。因为我们有360啊
<woju> MeaCulpa: 360挡不住黑客吗？
<Stone_Lei> - -！
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没理由 贵国出口并不好
<MeaCulpa> woju: 显然...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 速度又不行 干嘛选贵国呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 出口好不好不是问题，肉鸡多啊
<iOpera> 人多
<woju> 我总觉得360想看哪个电脑就看哪个电脑，应该很政府有联系
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 别国有法律
<iOpera> 傻鸡多
<trying> IE6 文化是什麼 @_@?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在有gfw了
<iOpera> 进入网络举报时代。很惨的呢。别人带一个表，居然也举报。
<woju> 现在网吧上网都要手机号码认证了
<woju> 而且3个月换一次
<iOpera> 抽一个烟，也举报。
<iOpera> 别人怎么混哦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 都说了，肉鸡被黑客顺便帮助翻墙了
<Stone_Lei> 大家都是玩linux的？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • LuninuX OS 12.10 Quite Quail正式版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395251 经常用U盘安装的人应该见过Sn0wL1nuX这个发行版，注意，是Sn0wL1nuX，不是snowlinux，后者有e17的发行版。从2012年开始Sn0wL1nuX改名叫LuninuX OS，这是个GNOME2和GNOME3二合一的衍生版，比我以前介绍的这个remi …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还有，肉鸡被gfw挟持，于是美国zf说不但攻击大多来自中国，还来自中国zf....
<woju> Stone_Lei: 不是玩，是用
 * MeaCulpa 用Linux玩
<Stone_Lei> 哦  这样 那以后请多指教  新手上路
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 总之gfw提升了我IT威望...
<iOpera> 该抓在外面放app的。比如蛋蛋。 MeaCulpa
<iOpera> 破坏社会团结
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 反正美国媒体号称很多攻击可以被定位到我公安某大楼...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 蛋蛋放了啥app?
<woju> 腾讯1000人qq群升级成2000人了，昨天的事
<iOpera> 不能说。
<woju> tor还能用吗？
<iOpera> 定位到我公安某大楼。。。哪里有那么傻的。
<woju> 我很久不翻墙了
<MeaCulpa> Deepin还获奖... http://weibo.com/21wmd
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 王明栋_deepin的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<Stone_Lei> 貌似翻墙的软件也不用了
<iOpera> 东北亚开源软件大赛。。。。。。。。。。
<woju> linux之所以流行不起来就是因为都是免费软件
<jyfl987> ofan: 9个月还faster么 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 这是游戏
<iOpera> woju: 你这假命题。有几个人知道lin哦。你周围问问先。
<jyfl987> ofan: 游戏行业越拖越长 其实主要是制作资源上 我看GTA团队搞了个技术 可以实时通过文字弄出语音 并且调整npc的脸部渲染 这个省了太多力气了 要是后面动画也能这样就牛了
<ofan> jyfl987: ....
<woju> iOpera: 因为不好用才没人知道，不好用的原因就是免费激发不了热情
<trying> woju: 在推行 GNU/Linux 十幾年來, 我認為應該是因為大眾喜好的 application 太少所致
<jyfl987> ofan: 你想下 graphviz 你弄个dot文件立刻就能得到 人工画要画半天的图
<Stone_Lei> linux 下有什么好玩的游戏？
<woju> iOpera: 就像大锅饭一样
<trying> woju: 要什麼沒什麼, that's the reason
<jyfl987> ofan: 这还是人工用电脑软件的前提 要是让那帮画油画的人来画 就更长了
<woju> trying: 因为这上面的软件赚不到钱，收费会被那些大牛们鄙视
<trying> woju: 不過 Android 卻把 Linux kernel 真正的廣泛散佈了... 因為 Android 有超多的 application
<woju> trying: 是啊，因为app收费才激发出热情的
<trying> woju: 所以 GNU/Linux... 沒有大眾喜好的 application, 自然難以推廣
<woju> trying: 要像安卓那样，弄个有收费软家你的软件中心，应该会出来高质量的软件
<trying> woju: like app store? yes
<woju> trying: 开放源代码的后果就是没热情
<jyfl987> ofan: 有个dbpatterns的网站 专门让人交流db设计的pattern 要是有个人物建模的pattern的站点 专门给一套体系的建模pattern 那应该也能加快开发进度 美工可以通过那网站下载下来数据 渲染成预加工过的模型 然后根据自己的需要改
 * MeaCulpa 纽约时报的链接围脖也可以发了...围脖疯了
<Stone_Lei> 这。。
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 恭喜你....
<MeaCulpa> Stone_Lei: 我专门用Linux玩游戏
<microcai> woju: linux 的热情怎么那么高
<Stone_Lei> 能玩什么游戏 ？？ 介绍一下？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 老大都不打领带了 这点p事算什么
<woju> microcai: 什么热情？
<imtxc_> bye_bye: ^^^
<ofan> jyfl987: 说的倒是轻松
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 戳你
<archl> 领带？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 换了版本还是编译不过去?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 恩，在2.6.9 上可以编译过去 在2.6.29 上过不去
<ofan> jyfl987: 团队合作速度不如容易那么快的
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 2.6.9????????? 挖坟呀?!
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 恩
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 你咋不去用2.2?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 又由不得我
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 大佬们懒得更新
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 3.6.9还差不多.
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 基佬们懒得更新.
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 是啊
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 3.6.9-1-pae
<jyfl987> ofan: 既然是想 就不要太牵扯细节么 如果想象你都这么小心 那还有啥创新
<imtxc_> bye_bye: http://zh-cn.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtremeii10.php 看看这个
<kk> imtxc_ 啥标题, ⇪ NetXtreme II 10 Gigabit Driver Downloads | Broadcom
<ofan> jyfl987: 那也得结合实际
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 人早都不支持我们用的这内核了
 * microcai 新内核总是比旧内核稳定
<ofan> microcai: 扯淡吧
 * microcai 爆漏洞要被攻击的，都是  RHEL 用的老内核。新内核更新太快，今天做好的工具工具，明天就过时了
<woju> ubuntu的apt和windows的补丁挺像的
<sjd_zeus> 有人认识卖apple的吗？
<onlylove> 认识卖APPLE的做啥
<onlylove> 又不能便宜
<trying> sjd_zeus: 有的, http://cnbeta.com/articles/217705.htm
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ [图]还能正常运行的Apple I在德国拍卖行上卖出$640000高价_Apple 苹果_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 苹果－I，高档货
<bye_bye> microcai: rhel的内核有backport回来安全布丁的.
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽众呢...都吃饭去了？
<imtxc_> bye_bye: ping
<bye_bye> imtxc_: pong
<cfy> \rs: 推荐个nodejs的framework?
<imtxc_> bye_bye: bye_bye http://zh-cn.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php 你看看这里面NetXtreme I Server 这个驱动你能编译了么
<kk> imtxc_ 啥标题, ⇪ Ethernet NIC Driver Downloads | Broadcom
<Lio_> hello
<kk> Lio_, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<MeaCulpa> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-20690632
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ BBC News - India sitar legend Ravi Shankar dies
<MeaCulpa> 最有名的阿三挂了
<trying> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%8B%89%E7%BB%B4%C2%B7%E9%A6%99%E5%8D%A1
<kk> trying ⇪ t: 拉维·香卡 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 没听说过，一直以为最有名的阿三是Queen乐队那个主唱
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04开机出现grub，需要回车一下才可以直接进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395254 ubuntu12.04开机出现grub，需要回车一下才可以直接进系统。 我仔细看了下，开机后，会停留在如下菜单。 --------------------------------------------------------- GNU GRUB 1.99-21 Ubuntu3.4 …
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 哇塞，原来是Norah Jones她爹，长知识了
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 不行哦.
<onlylove> 最有名的阿三居然不是甘地？
<piggybox> onlylove: 要是指有史以来的话，最有名应该是佛祖释迦摩尼
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 释迦牟尼不是印度人吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是说，他是尼泊尔人吗？
<piggybox> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嘛，毕竟古印度的范围比较大。
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 果然不行
<trying> imtxc_: 你 make modules_install 了嗎?
<imtxc_> trying: 恩
<trying> okay, compile 時有什麼訊息?
<ofan> piggybox: 他是印度人？？
<trying> Ravi Shankar 聽起來就像印度名字..
<trying> 不過釋迦....
<piggybox> ofan: 想考证的话看http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gautama_Buddha 吧
<kk> piggybox ⇪ t: Gautama Buddha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> piggybox: 我说queen的主唱
<piggybox> ofan: 哦，那个确实是印度人
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: 你居然一下发了这么多
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 渣席通关没？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<ofan> piggybox: 颠覆了
<piggybox> ofan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury
<kk> piggybox ⇪ t: Freddie Mercury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 在看
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你妹妹
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: try me again
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 勿谓言之不预
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 踹you？
<imtxc_> trying: http://code.bulix.org/2zfyi3-82644  bye_bye 你那里编译也是这个错误？
<bye_bye> imtxc_: 不是.
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 这句话真带感, 勿谓言之不预
<imtxc_> ……
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 别假装有文化...
<imtxc_> hamo_dooloo: 你每天没kick多少次有过统计么
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: you have been warned.
 * hamo_dooloo 啧啧
 * bluezd 啧啧
 * bye_bye 啧啧
<ofan> piggybox: 出生在印度，但是出生时就是英国人
 * hamo_dooloo 哼哼
<MeaCulpa> hamo_dooloo: :P
<hamo_dooloo> test
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<piggybox> ofan: 在英国的印度人很多
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有PCB制图软件类似allegro，KiCAD难用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395262 怎么办？如今工作要讲效率哇。 统计信息: 发表于 由 风光无限 — 2012-12-12 13:26
<bluezd> adam8157: 昨天那个印度的面的咋样啊？
<adam8157> bluezd: 我没面, 太晚了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 牛人的后代，牛且多
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 能说实话不
<hamo_dooloo> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_dooloo: 话说，你们dooloo要是有api...
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: 忙啊，没空搞啊
 * hamo_dooloo 得想办法搞个帽子去了。。
<bluezd> hamo_dooloo: 防身用？
<hamo_dooloo> bluezd: 恩
<hamo_dooloo> bluezd: 要不说实话都不安全
<lxlng> 好多人！！
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 老头子本来要和自己女儿竞争Grammy那破奖来着
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿三满大街啊....我最近也推了个阿三...指望来钱呢
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 这三哥是你卖去的？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 不是
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 谁要和女儿搞Grammy
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 就那Shankar
<onlylove> jusss: 你拿到你老师账号没……
<trying> imtxc_: 你要不要看一下那份 driver 的 README
<jusss> onlylove: 没。。。
<trying> imtxc_: 該不會是 kernel 太新 @_@
<onlylove> jusss: 那么难啊……不过这事还是觉得你看看问下老师什么的，毕竟搞服务器什么的太危险
<imtxc_> trying: 不会吧…… 同同时下载了千兆和万兆的驱动 千兆在旧版本上可以编译，万兆的在新版本上可以编译，他们readme写的都支持2.4.X 到3.x的
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你还是问下你辅导员看看以前有没有吧，如果没有应该没太大事情
<imtxc_> jusss: 你挂了几门
<jusss> onlylove: imtxc_ 2门
<imtxc_> jusss: 两门有那么严重么
<jusss> onlylove: 我马上又要考了，因为骨折在家躺了一个月，现在马上就要考，估计又要悲催了
<jusss> imtxc_: 5门kick ass
<imtxc_> jusss: 。。。。那么难么
<jusss> imtxc_: 唉，学校坑爹呀
<jusss> imtxc_: 我们学校还要求强制考五笔呢
<jusss> imtxc_: 你听过那个学校要强制考五笔的
<trying> 五筆是啥 ?
<jusss> trying: 五笔输入法
<trying> 輸入法也要考 o_O?
<jusss> trying: 用五笔输入法，十分钟打100个字
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 啥学校？
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 石家庄的垃圾专科
<trying> 這讓我想到十年前的台灣... 一樣會要求學某某輸入法
<trying> 因為一分鐘可以打幾百個字
<trying> 但最後大家用 ㄅㄆㄇㄈ 還不是打得超快 -_-"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今日不来了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 来了
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: .
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 勇士，你是河北的吗
<iOpera> 首尾码
<trying> roylez: +o
<trying> hamo_dooloo: +o
<jusss> iOpera: +o
<jusss> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不？ 15:00
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚到公司呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3:30
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 送你个美女台历
<roylez> ....
<jusss> 刚下了蝙蝠侠3
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 好看不
<jusss> 求字幕
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 还没看，
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 正在找字幕
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Anne Hathaway 下垂不
<hamo_lost> roylez: 帽子再借一下
<defy> 一花
<hamo_lost> roylez: ...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ...你觉得呢
<defy> hamo_lost, 支持
<hamo_lost> defy: 谢谢
<trying> hamo_lost: +o
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我觉得选此人演猫女简直是脑子里进水
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我以前貌似看过一部猫女的电影，讲的是一个公司女职工偷听上司谈话被从高处堆下来了，然后就变成了猫女，有一个画面是两个警察拿着枪指着猫女，一个警察说，我们是不是拿错枪了，用下面那根？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个剧情碉堡了
<jusss> test
<jusss> 貌似掉了。。。
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> jusss: super hero movie?
<BluebirdShao> angry ip scanner 的 deb 包倒是有，在源里好像没有找到它，想问下哪个源里有它的身影呢？
<jusss> jyfl987: 好像是，但猫女在里面貌似也不是什么好人，很早以前看的忘光了，小学看的，晚上11点
<jusss> 有个电视台每天晚上11点开始放电影，在我上小学时，
<jusss> 有次还看了星球大战2，貌似
<BluebirdShao> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipscan/?source=dlp
<kk> BluebirdShao ⇪ ti: Angry IP Scanner | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<jusss> 最后的结尾是带黑色头盔的人的儿子断了条手臂，也变成了坏人
<jusss> 感觉那个剧情实在是。。。
<imtxc_> bye_bye: 我擦…… 那个万兆网卡的居然顺利的弄好了
<imtxc_> hamo_lost: 大佬好
<hamo_lost> imtxc_: 都用上万兆网卡了
<imtxc_> hamo_lost: 不是我的，别人让我给装驱动
<try1ng> imtxc_: congratulation!
<imtxc_> try1ng: 可是5720的那个网卡还是没办法………………
<try1ng> imtxc_: 囧
<imtxc_> try1ng: 相当囧
<try1ng> imtxc_: 換張網卡吧
<try1ng> lol
<onlylove> 82576什么的
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 开新X用wine玩游戏，感觉卡，没声音！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395265 感觉开了新X后，用wine玩游戏还没有在unity桌面下的速度一半，这个神奇的现象，求大神解释 还有就是没声音，什么声音都没有啊，求帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 langyxxl — 2012-12-12 13:42
<imtxc_> adam8157: 第一次见到啊
 * imtxc_ 围观
<onlylove> 难道要开始报仇？
<imtxc_> 怎么还不见血啊……
<hamo_lost> ...
<bye_bye> ofan: 渣饭, grub2里面, 对应gurb-update的是啥?
<bye_bye> imtxc_: ^^
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: ^^
<jyfl987> 我的vps里的tmux里不能输入中文 但是可以用w3m显示中文 这个怎么回事    adam8157 MeaCulpa
 * adam8157 meeting
<jyfl987> jusss: 小学看的肯定不是 我是大学看的 我比你还大呢
<jusss> jyfl987: vlc看电影找到的字幕有部分无法显示，但totem能显示
<jusss> jyfl987: vlc的字幕编码库只有GB18032没有GBK
<jusss> jyfl987: 能添加吗？totem实在是不习惯
<jyfl987> jusss: 不晓得 莫问我
<jusss> 在linux下看电影，真的很纠结呀，下完电影后还要找字幕，然后还要找字幕对应的编码
<jyfl987> 我是用youku
<jyfl987> 有时候付费
<ugoub> jusss: smplayer  mplayer 就行啦 没那么多麻烦的吧。好像PPS也行。
<ofan> bye_bye: grub-mkconfig
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩, 找到了, 遇到别的问题了.
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 基蛙君你肥来啦
<gfrog> adam8157: ELF 32-bit MSB executable 这是啥东东上的ELF？
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 你find啥black呢？
<jusss> ugoub: 哦，还没用过它们
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 他们总黑我
<jusss> ugoub: 据说有个能在cli下播放音乐的是mplayer吗？
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 哦，那是他们爱你
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 都是乃的好机油
<hamo_find_black> bluezd: 不撸胸，蛋蛋忙啥呢？打球去了？
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 去看看蛋蛋忙啥呢
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 他？ 不知道。
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 马上不是帽帽的人了，悠闲着呢。
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 啥？
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 他要走？
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 我猜是吧，整天不在，肯定出去面试了
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 我觉得是gaoji去了
<ugoub> jusss: cli是指？
<woju> jusss: mocp
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 乃还在，他跟谁gaoji？
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 他只和他基友gaoji啊...
<ugoub> jusss: 哦，命令行下终端么？ 我还在图形界面下
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 那不就是你。。
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 哪里哪里...蛋蛋机油遍天下的...唯独不是我啊
<jusss> ugoub: 据说有款能
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 哦，对，乃是主席的好机油
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 主席的一个好机油的蛋蛋，蛋蛋的一个好机油是主席...与我无关啊
<ugoub> 没体验过 终端下浏览器用了下感觉效果差距太大，就停在图形界面了。
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 别解释了骚年，大家都懂的
<ugoub> 我一般 用douban听音乐
<gfrog> roylez: 主席gaoji蛋不在呢。
<roylez> gfrog: 饶你不死
 * gfrog 中午看见gaoji蛋在啃subway，后来他就消失了呢。
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 主席知道，他俩单独gaoji呢，主席这是掩人耳目呢
<gfrog> roylez: 谢主龍嗯
<onlylove> jusss: moc或者cmus
<jusss> onlylove: 刚安装了mplayer
<jyfl987> gfrog: 怎么安装 zh_CN的locale
<bye_bye> ofan: 我 grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 之后重启, 还是会进入到 grub> 提示符那里.
<bye_bye> ofan: 还有啥需要做的嘛?
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么打开mplayer?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Subway好
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么装的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我吃了将近一个月subway+711，要吃吐了
<jusss> onlylove: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Subway据说在北京搞了个活动，三明治 vs 盖饭， 算热量，结果盖饭是三明治2倍还多
<onlylove> jusss: 终端里面mplayer 文件名
<ofan> bye_bye:-o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<onlylove> jusss: 带gui的那个叫gmplayer或者smplayer
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 热量高好啊，适合大运动量+大量脑力活动者，XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 估计老外发现，盖饭的油都被人吃掉了，所以很不健康
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 例如码农，很多手指运动加动脑。
<bye_bye> ofan: 我做了呀.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我在BJ还吃双份小碗盖饭...
<ofan> bye_bye: setup没
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我发现融科还好，大概都比较注意体重。
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，打开了，mplayer path/filenamea
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 最近去某个屌丝写字楼发现胖子很多。
<bye_bye> ofan: how?
<defy> 盖浇饭奶茶妹妹
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 写字楼多胖子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 融科温拿多啊，楼下中体倍力一直很火爆
<jyfl987> adam8157: 中文的locales包哪里去搞？ 我的vps里的locales包压根没有那个
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呵呵
<hamo_dooloo> +infinite
<ofan> bye_bye: grub-setup /dev/sda1 --root-directory=/boot 参数忘了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我那时候游泳，没看到hot gal
<bye_bye> ofan: grub-install 就做过.
<jusss> onlylove: 字幕乱码
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都是大妈
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 你又lu去了？
<bye_bye> ofan: 没有grub-setup这个命令呀.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 温拿啊，我都没进去过。
<ofan> bye_bye: 估计参数不对
<bye_bye> ofan: grub2.0跟grub1.99又tm不一样了..
<hamo_dooloo> gfrog: blue
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 温拿吧，我那时候预计出差三个月，我办了卡，结果一个月我就开溜了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 主要是洗澡lay shit舒服
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 暖呵
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
 * gfrog 找健怡喝去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可惜那时候不认识很多帽帽的，那卡我转给hp的弱弱了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ....戳我痛处...
<ugoub> http://computerscience.blog.163.com/blog/static/1749623432012111110254160/
<kk> ugoub 啥标题, ⇪ 关于nodejs 和 jslint 安装使用的一点记录 - computerScience的日志 - 网易博客
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hp在融科还有office？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 忽悠都在国贸之类
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 干活的都在各大委办局三产的office
<try1ng> hello
<try1ng> http://newtalk.tw/news_read.php?oid=31883
 * MeaCulpa 2 年前没领悟到ubunutu-cn原来是聊天的...
<try1ng> 這個你們看得到嗎 @_@?
<kk> try1ng, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> http://verycdfetch.duapp.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ VeryCD Fetch
<MeaCulpa> veryCD原来只是隐去了下载链接...
<try1ng> oh~ 看來好像抓不到標題, 被 gfw 給...
<try1ng> 那...
<try1ng> http://iservice.libertytimes.com.tw/liveNews/news.php?no=736460
<kk> try1ng 啥标题, ⇪ 大老闆嗆「再吵！薪水降到15K」　網友怒肉搜 - 自由電子報 即時新聞
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP！
<hamo_dooloo> test
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<iIlL0oO> hamo_dooloo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.60.8wJWkD&id=13134699220&_u=cl54ope380
<kk> iIlL0oO 啥标题, ⇪ 贝尔RG100E 64M内存 刷 wayos 不掉配置 特别版 也能tomato ddwrt-淘宝网
<onlylove> jusss: 乱码？嗯……你还是弄gmplayer的好点……至少字幕编码什么的调整方便
<hamo_dooloo> iIlL0oO: 太大了，便携的出差用
<iIlL0oO> hamo_dooloo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18759128882
<kk> iIlL0oO 啥标题, ⇪ 华硕RT-N13U B1版/300M/USB/3G/中继/DD-WRT/OpenWRT/无线路由器-淘宝网
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 求推荐无线AP
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 求推荐无线AP
<hamo_dooloo> iIlL0oO: 这些都是路由器，没有AP的功能啊
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: 求推荐无线AP
<onlylove> TP-LINK 那个迷你路由有AP模式
<iIlL0oO> 华硕固件无线模式：
<iIlL0oO> 1、支持常规的AP，就是接入点；
<iIlL0oO> 2、支持万能中继（即一边接收无线信号，一边发送无线信号）。
<yunfan> 中文
<iIlL0oO> 10、支持BT脱机下载，电脑关机后，路由器不间断下载大文件；
<iIlL0oO> hamo_dooloo: 不要怀疑 DD-WRT 的功能
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，
<yunfan> 中文
<jusss> onlylove: 正在man mplayer,
<kk> yunfan: .. ..
<yunfan> kk: 咋了？
<yunfan> adam8157: 以后我要切到linode来跟你们聊天了
<jusss> onlylove: man mplayer里面出现了command键。。。
<jyfl987> 这个账户要不用了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: h
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，苹果的command么，大概是ctrl
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，苹果的command么,记不住了，反正不是ctrl就是alt
<piggybox> 苹果的command就是command，不是ctrl也不是alt
<onlylove> piggybox: 你在pc上给我找个command出来
<onlylove> 我记得苹果是有个option相当于alt
<onlylove> 要是ctrl和alt都不是，那大概就是super了
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 应该是super
<imtxc_> yunfan: 为啥用linode呢
<onlylove> 不习惯centos咋办啊……是不是再弄个debian的虚拟机……
<ugoub> 刚才关于vim JSLint.vim的问题解决了。
<yunfan> imtxc_: 这样回家还可以继续切到这个session来聊
<ugoub> http://computerscience.blog.163.com/blog/static/1749623432012111110254160/
<kk> ugoub 啥标题, ⇪ 关于nodejs 和 jslint 安装使用的一点记录 - computerScience的日志 - 网易博客
<yunfan> 不过有点卡 nnd
<iIlL0oO> wps a7 sp1 很好用
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 才a版就有了sp1了?
<iIlL0oO> wps-office_8.1.0.3555+wps+wpp+et~a7p1_i386.deb
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCulpa: roylez 这个如何？http://www.smzdm.com/mission-new-artifact-tp-link-tp-link-tl-wr706n-portable-wireless-router-95.html
<kk> hamo_dooloo 啥标题, ⇪ 出差新神器：TP-LINK 普联 TL-WR706N 便携式无线路由器　95元»什么值得买
<iIlL0oO> hamo_dooloo: 要买就买 ddwrt 的
<BluebirdShao> 兄弟们，如何寻找哪个文件里面有特定的一句话呢？
<BluebirdShao> !!help!!
<adam8157> gfrog: MSB 只是most significant byte 大小端机器存储有区别
<adam8157> gfrog: 大端是MSB, 小段是LSB least
<iOpera> 大端是文盲说法
<adam8157> 大端大端大端
<jusss> iOpera: mplayer用的字幕文件的编码是/usr/share/哪个
<jusss> 现在开了7page
<iOpera> subcp=enca:zh:utf-8
<jusss> iOpera: 但一般下载的字幕文件都是GBK
<iOpera> enca自动转
<BluebirdShao> 已解决
<iOpera> adam8157: 激动啥。lol
<Stone_Lei> 请问下我在终端中把字符编码改成UTF-8时文件中文的就变成乱码了
<Stone_Lei> 这个怎么解决？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 看看人家外国人的投票，用的哪个linux mint桌面环境最多 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395274 看完这个你就知道为什么最近几年linux mint就只有那几个桌面环境的发行版了。 http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.p ... 9&t=100787 看来中国人不喜欢的DE不见得外国人就同样不喜欢~  …
<iOpera> 在终端中把字符编码改成UTF-8<<说明下
<iOpera> bye_bye: nnnd 上次那种子，至今没下完。啥破片子。
<Stone_Lei> 我现在是在图形界面中，打开终端使用的字符编码是UTF-8，telnet到另外一个设备上，中文是乱码
<jusss> iOpera: 用mplayer播放mv，一卡一卡的
<jusss> iOpera: 用vlc倒是没问题
<jusss> iOpera: vlc为啥不用GBK,用毛GB18032
 * adam8157 afk
<iOpera> mv是啥
<xiangfu> jusss, gb18030 是国标　ＧＢＫ是ＭＳ的标准。
<xiangfu> ＧＢＫ不是国标。
<xiangfu> Stone_Lei, 另外一个什么设备？
<jusss> xiangfu: 不明白为什么设那么多编码，GB2312不是也很好吗
<xiangfu> 说错了ＧＢＫ不杰ＧＢ１８０３０全。
<jusss> iOpera: mp4格式
<xiangfu> ＧＢＫ是ＧＢ２３１２的扩展。
<xiangfu> 不如
<xiangfu> Stone_Lei, 那个路由器不是ＵＴＦ－８的：）
<xiangfu> “Microsoft implemented GBK in Windows 95 and Windows NT 3.51 as Code Page 936. While GBK was never an official standard, widespread usage of Windows 95 led to GBK becoming the de facto standard.“
<xiangfu> 「GBK was never an official standard,」
<xiangfu> 所以我建议用gb18030 一定没有问题。
<xiangfu> gb18030 是最新的
<xiangfu> 「GB18030 is a Chinese government standard」
<jusss> xiangfu: vlc用GB18030播发有部分字幕乱码，而totem用GBK没乱码
<jusss> xiangfu: 怪异
<jusss> xiangfu: 现在用mplayer播放，全乱码，还不知怎么在mplayer里设编码
<jusss> 而且mplayer播放mp4格式视频有时会一卡卡的
<jusss> vlc和totem都没遇到过貌似，怪异，纠结，
<iOpera> 不是说了嘛。enca自动
<iOpera> 或者enconv ***.srt
<iOpera> 自己看wiki去嘛
<iOpera> 没片子看。你啥片子。 jusss
<xiangfu> iOpera, 'Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2012'
<jusss> iOpera: 蝙蝠侠3
<jusss> iOpera: 上午刚才海盗湾下的，还热乎着呢，你要不尝口
<xiangfu> jusss, mplayer 参数太多。
<yunfan> jusss: 双黄的?
<jusss> xiangfu: 我没用参数，就一个mplayer filename
<yunfan> xiangfu: 周日车库有3d打印演示
<yunfan> 新进的机器
<jusss> xiangfu: 还有时一卡卡的
<jusss> iOpera: 我没装mplayer-fonts,需要装这个吗
<jusss> yunfan: 啥是双黄
<xiangfu> yunfan, 车库？我在北京。
<yunfan> jusss: 你刚下的嘛
<yunfan> xiangfu: 车库咖啡啊 当然是北京的
<iOpera> xiangfu: 你还好这口。
<yunfan> iOpera: 你也好？
<iOpera> jusss: 不喜欢蝙蝠那个。。
<iOpera> 不
<xiangfu> jusss, 试试-subcp  cp936 中文字幕
<xiangfu> yunfan, thanks 目前没什么兴趣啊！full time writing jtag, spi reflash fpga etc.
<iOpera> Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Part 1 [2012, BDRip] Rus-Eng HQ
<iOpera> Part 1?
<xiangfu> jusss, 看你是什么显卡了。
<xiangfu> 看mplayer man page 吧。
<jusss> iOpera: mplayer -subcp enca:zh:utf-8 xx.mp4 直接Sub Error
<xiangfu> 试试 -vo xvidix
<xiangfu> mplayer -subcp cp936 ....
<iOpera> 写入config
<jusss> xiangfu: 需要装mplayer-fonts吗
<jusss> xiangfu: 中文GBK字幕文件
<xiangfu> 不知道。
<Stone_Lei> 我刚才掉了？？
<iOpera> 直接cp936也可以。
<iOpera> 只是应该统一utf8
<iOpera> 哪里来的font包。不需要。
<jusss> iOpera: mplayer -subcp cp936 xx.mp4依然Sub Error
<jusss> iOpera: so需要写config
<defy> 为毛我的kevinyings账号在家里也会自动登录
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 先  enca -c sub
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 然後 直接 mplayer ..mp4
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，没装enca
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那就 iconv
<iOpera> jusss: sub-fuzziness=2 你加载了srt没哦。
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 你这哪里来的方法。。。
<iOpera> 都听不懂。gaoji
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 說錯了 ，是 convmv
<iOpera> 那是改文件名
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 說錯了 ，是 iconv
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我剛剛有把自己在做的事當成你要問的
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ ..貌似事 enchant 還是 enconv的，，縮寫  enca
<iOpera> enconv已经说过了
<xiangfu> jusss, 给外种子。我也看看。
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 哦，，
<xiangfu> jusss, 给个种子。我也看看
 * microcai 无线耳机折腾成功！~
<jusss> iOpera: 我把把字幕名改成电影名了，自动加载吧，a.mp4 a.srt
 * microcai 鼠标键盘耳机全部无线化咯
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: iconv倒是有
<iOpera> xiangfu: 就开始那个吧。
<iOpera> Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Part 1 [2012, BDRip] Rus-Eng HQ
<iOpera> jusss: 当然要加载
<jusss> xiangfu: 什么种子？
<iOpera> 不同名，就要指定，或者设置 sub-fuzziness=2
<xiangfu> jusss, batman 3
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那就 自己先轉換成你用的 utf8
<xiangfu> iconv 有就转转试试　iconv  --from gb18030 --to utf-8
<iOpera> 安装了enca，就不要转了。
<jusss> iOpera: 用iconv把srt文件编码改成utf8,然后就能正常显示了吗
<iOpera> nnnd 反正白说了。搞定就算了吧。lol
<xiangfu> jusss, 你打字的时间转完了。
<xiangfu> 有人试试这个http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english
<kk> xiangfu 啥标题, ⇪ Typing Test English - 10FastFingers.com
<xiangfu> 之后把结果发上来。
<xiangfu> 看看你的fingers 有多快。
<cfy> xiangfu: 65
<xiangfu> 不够快。
<cfy> xiangfu: 你多少？
<xiangfu> 我一朋友　１２０。
<cfy> xiangfu: .....
<xiangfu> 我是８０
<xiangfu> 怎么也上不去了。就８０了。
<cfy> You are better than 82.57% of all users (position 15016 of 86148 - last 24 hours)
<palomino|working> ？——？
<yunfan> microcai: 双耳的?
<xiangfu> １２０，打字跟下雨一样。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 贼子把我的weechat搞乱了
<microcai> yunfan:  yeah
<palomino|working> 贼子... , yunfan
<yunfan> microcai: 怎么有双耳的 让你老婆把链接给我看看
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你名字超长 我的weechat是人名右对齐的
<microcai> yunfan: 不是网购的
<microcai> yunfan: 本地市场买的
<microcai> yunfan: rapoo h3050
<imtxc_> bye_bye: try1ng 编译过去了终于||||
<yunfan> microcai: 那什么牌子？要不也送我一份好了 独乐乐不如众乐乐
<jusss> xiangfu: 用了iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8 xxx.srt提示 illegal input sequence at position 0
<yunfan> microcai: 蓝牙的么
<xiangfu> cfy, 　Words per minute (WPM)	82，　You are better than 90.95% of all users (position 7787 of 86064 - last 24 hours)
<microcai> yunfan: 可以，你先送我东西。礼尚往来嘛。
<cfy> xiangfu: nb
<xiangfu> jusss, 先file xxx.srt 看看。
<jusss> xiangfu: Little-endian UTF-16 Unicode text, with CRLF line terminators
<xiangfu> 那就-f utf-16 :)
<xiangfu> UTF-16LE
<jusss> 编码问题好纠结。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<xiangfu> jusss, 你的种子呢？　batman 3????
<iOpera> ... jusss 笨家伙。说了enconv。手动转啥
<jusss> xiangfu: 直接从海盗湾下的，transmission打开的，貌似没保存种子，
<xiangfu> jusss, URL?
<xiangfu> 没用过海盗弯。。。
<jusss> iOpera: 我百度下
<xiangfu> thepiratebay.se/？？
<iOpera> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:3d65e708a6a88aeea38839b4be8fca7c2fb8696b&dn=Batman.The.Dark.Knight.Returns.Part.1.2012.BDRip.XviD.AC3.Rus.D.Eng.O.HQ.Underverse.avi&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80
<xiangfu> Batman: The Dark Knight Returns, Part 1 [2012, BDRip] Rus-Eng HQ，　Uploaded Y-day 22:06, Size 1.45 GiB, ULed by lonelyb0y
<Stone_Lei> 这个是不是老掉线？
<microcai> =-O
<jusss> xiangfu: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7830486/The_Dark_Knight_Rises_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ The Dark Knight Rises (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<yunfan> microcai: 你可以开个好头
<microcai> yunfan: 滚，我不认识你
<yunfan> microcai: 但我认识你
<jusss> firefox的书签栏比chrome比差爆了，找了半天在ff里没找到我存的书签
<void1> jusss: 刚保存的书签在ff的未分类书签里
<jusss> 真不明白ff为毛搞这这么复杂的书签栏
<void1> jusss: 好好找找
<jusss> void1: 不搞分不分类不是更好吗，
<jusss> void1: 都存到一个地方，不搞那些乱七八糟的
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<jusss> iOpera: iconv和enconv不一样吗
<nopcall>  
<defy> gfrog, 可以说牛逼蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛.逼.蛋
<xiangfu> 海盗湾，不错。
<xiangfu> 27 minutes remaining.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何更改默认终端模拟器？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395278 最近安装了guake-terminal，感觉比默认的gnome-terminal要好用很多，但是碰到问题，guake-terminal随机启动偶尔会失败，想把默认的终端模拟器改成guake-terminal，请问有什么办法？ （根本目的是希望ctr+alt+T呼出g …
<jusss> xiangfu: 如果把srt文件转换成utf8编码后，再怎么办，
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<xiangfu> jusss, 试试先！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 要毛AP
<yunfan> cfy: 在咩
<hamo_dooloo> gfrog: 出差啊
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: TPlink新出那个玩意不错
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 乃还出差？ 去泰国？
<hamo_dooloo> gfrog: wr706?
<yunfan> 还有谁玩lisp系的？
<jusss> xiangfu: iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8 xx.srt后，虽然iconv 说illegal input sequence position 0,但是file xx.srt却显示为UTF-16,然后我直接mplayer xx.mp4依然乱码
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: yep
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 圆圆的，很配你呢
<hamo_dooloo> gfrog:
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
<kk> hamo_dooloo: .. ..
<hamo_dooloo> kk: 笨蛋
 * gfrog 饿了
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 703n
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 我可不是闹着玩的。  ㍩ 
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 706不能刷
<darkx> @@"
<xiangfu> jusss, 不是说了iconv -f utf-16le -t utf-8 xx.srt > xx.srt.utf-16le.
 * hamo_dooloo 求推荐无线AP啊！
<xiangfu> 为什么你的是mp4. 我下载的是avi.
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 蛋蛋弱爆了居然不刷
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 太大
<MeaCulpa> :P
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 没有便携感
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 706是不能刷还是暂时不能刷
<hamo_dooloo> test
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 太麻煩了，， 只要 enca -a 就可以轉換成當前系統的 編碼。。
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 太弱了，竟然还要AP，我都直接用水果的personal hotspot的。
<gfrog> hamo_lost_con: hamo乃还在度娘嘛？
<yunfan> adam8157: MeaCulpa roylez 你们收发邮件用什么
<adam8157> yunfan: mutt+offlineimap+msmtp
<yunfan> adam8157: fetchmail被谁替代了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我用offlineimap替代
<yunfan> adam8157: 有啥好处?
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有procmail被谁替代了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395282 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)这个错误按照网上的方法没有解决，“cd /var/lib/dpkg”我的dpkg好像不是这个目录。另外，求指教我安装过的软件应该在哪里找，新立得软件列出好多，我都不知道哪个是可以用的。  …
<BluebirdShao> thunderbird 挺好呀
 * Hamsten 跳草裙舞中.........
<imtxc_> try1ng: bye~~~
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 8G内存，还有必要单独分区swap吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395285 新入手笔电，8G内存，感觉够用了。还需要单独划分swap吗？ 另外，准备彻底抛弃windows7，只安装一个虚拟机运行windows7，好兼容“窗奴”，想问问，我安装的是64位ubuntu12.04，虚拟机要选择64 …
<yunfan> adam8157: 弄了老外一个mutt配置 直接在mutt里 收看发 还支持label 这些 非常好
<adam8157> yunfan: 我以前就是, 但是慢且烂
<yunfan> https://gist.github.com/raw/2624926/0d69d89cfe77ab41c5240ff47ad963dbeea70ff4/.muttrc  adam8157
<yunfan> adam8157: 在我这台linode 上 不慢 呵呵
<yunfan> adam8157: u要是加个上传文件就好了
<yunfan> adam8157_away: mosh玩过么
<sjd_zeus> :O
<roylez_> bye_bye: 雾龙太牛了，灭我整团。龙之杀手都快到手就没了
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<sjd_zeus> wow?
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: whipper+
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<sjd_zeus> 我挂机呢
<sjd_zeus> 瓜机
<Saxon> 晚上好
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐游戏
<Saxon> LOL英雄联盟
<kingbo> gentoo中grub加single参数为什么不能进入终端模式？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 奇葩了的软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395287 我的是ubuntu12.04，软件中心只能卸载软件不能安装软件！估计没有人遇到过我的这种情况？软件源我用的是网易163的源。手动检查更新的时候会提示下载软件包仓库信息失败。新立得和apt-get都可以安装 …
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 给推荐个无线AP吧
<bye_bye> roylez_: 坏席, 你记错了, 我没玩你说的那个游戏.
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 就那个巴法络的路由超级好!
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 703n跟你说过多少遍了
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 买不起
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 99 而已!!!
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 行，那我就信你了，下单了啊
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: link
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 昨天给你了!!!
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 水星 FWR171-3G 也是一模一样的
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 一定要选3G那种
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: again嘛
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: http://www.smzdm.com/buffalo-pakistan-act-whr-g300n-v2-wireless-router-can-brush-dd-wrt-99-yuan-5-yuan-available-coupons-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ BUFFALO 巴法络 WHR-G300N V2 无线路由器（可刷DD-WRT）　99元（可用5元券，实际94元，易迅网上海站）»什么值得买
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 你个渣渣.
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 为啥要3G的？
<bobyao> 大家好。
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 否则没usb口
<bobyao> 我是新来的。
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 明白了
<bye_bye> bobyao: 我也是新来的.
<kk> bobyao, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 可以挂U盘下片片是吧
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 可以
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有发现谷歌已经不能用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395288 是我们公司的问题么？谷歌可以打开，但是搜索结果打不开。。 不管是windows还是linux，不管是在公司还是在家里。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coliuster — 2012-12-12 18:51
<hamo_dooloo> test
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你说这个木有了
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<cfy> ofan: 在么？
<cfy> ofan: ssh怎么连的？
<pocoyo`> cfy: ..
 * adam8157 我做的意大利面真好吃 cc roylez_
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: adam8157 ddwrt和openwrt啥区别？哪个好？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 刷它干啥
<houge> 请教各位，如果apt-get install 一个软件，却提示要删除400多个包（包括桌面环境），如何能够避免这样的情况并能够安装上软件。
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 哥今天做的意大利面很成功
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 无线中继啊
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: nnnd, 默认就支持无线中继
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 成功的糊成了一团？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 不是无线AP，我是为了中继无线信号
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 我知道是中继!! 默认就支持中继!!
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 不支持吧？你的那种无线中继是要求设置主路由的吧？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 支持的, 但是我没用过
<IRChat> 哪位知道哪里有nethack这个游戏的中文版啊
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 我查了查貌似不支持啊
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 要是支持我就不用刷了
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 怎么可能不支持
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/fast-quick-fwr171-3g-150m-mini-3g-wireless-router-69-yuan-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station-hubei-station.html
<kk> hamo_dooloo 啥标题, ⇪ FAST 迅捷 FWR171-3G 150M迷你型 3G无线路由器　69元（易迅网上海站、湖北站）»什么值得买
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 我觉得这个不错
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 家目录挤满了 .goutputstream http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395290 Xubuntu12.04，如题，以前没注意~ zuriaake@zuriaake-SR18P:~$ ls -al | grep goutput -rw------- 1 zuriaake zuriaake 0 9月 8 10:01 .goutputstream-07X6JW -rw------- 1 zuriaake zuriaake 0 9月 6 20:52 .goutputstream-0HJ8JW -rw------- 1 zuriaake zuriaake 0 12月 2 …
<hamo_dooloo> test
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 推荐平安一账通网银，linux毫无压力
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 我现在也没压力
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 不可能啊，linux你怎么上招行？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 快捷支付(支付宝和京东) 亚马逊直接凭卡号和有效期
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 网银有手机版, linux无压力
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 我是说网银...不是网购...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你那板砖还能上手机版网银？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 用电脑上
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 啧啧，是把那个地址手动打到电脑上是吧？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 网银是固定地址
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 明白了，但是手机网银没有一些gaoji功能啊
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 我那是网页版, 招商的app版很强大
<Saxon> gaoji=搞基？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 来了一个懂行的人
<adam8157> Saxon: 啥思想, 明明是高级
<hamo_dooloo> test
<kk> hamo_dooloo, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 你刚那个路由不带电源
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 小是小, 不方便
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 不带电源？
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 是啊, 要usb供电的
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 这个...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 我再找找啊
<nopcall> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac387738
<kk> nopcall 啥标题, ⇪ 80后小时候听的流行歌曲 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<bluezd> adam8157: 吃烛光晚餐呢？好幸福～～
<adam8157> bluezd: 你妹
<adam8157> bluezd: 你今天求婚结果如何?
 * bluezd 羡慕
<bluezd> adam8157: 求毛婚啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 快说结果
<bluezd> adam8157: 我是去帮我同学办事去了
<adam8157> bluezd: 快说结果
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎，我倒想求啊，木有目标啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 快说结果
 * bluezd 求妹子啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<BluebirdShao> 软件园里好多嘛
<cfy> 有上海的招工么？
<cfy> 有上海／杭州／嘉兴的招人么？
 * bluezd 下班
<savr> anything interesting to buy on taobao today?
<pityonline> 亚马逊上的 MacBook Air 128G 的又降到 7699 元了
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 那就买啊
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 这么便宜。
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: dd-wrt和open-wrt啥区别啊？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 两个不同的实现呗
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: dd-wrt最老，然后是tomato，最后是openwrt
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 哪个好用点？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 很难说呢
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你用哪个？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: openwrt
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: openwrt支持新硬件快一些
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 亚马逊上的 MBA 降到 7699 了，你不入么？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 没钱买啊
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 7699?
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 我看看去
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你用openwrt? 那你推荐我ddwrt....
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 打错字，lol
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 703n的dd的固件应该还没出呢
 * hamo_dooloo ┴┴︵╰（‵□′）╯︵┴┴ 
 * hamo_dooloo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ roylez_ 
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我看到了
<nopcall> ,,Ծ‸Ծ,,
<pityonline> http://www.amazon.cn/Apple-MD231CH-A-13-3%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91/dp/B008HXD86A
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: Apple MD231CH/A 13.3英寸笔记本电脑(MBAIR 13.3/1.8/4/128FLASH)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 香港官网卖 9188HKD，合人民币 7410 元，国行 7699 元比港行贵不到 300 块，已经够低了
<jusss> pityonline: 怎么查看系统的字体在什么位置，我想知道那个中文字体在什么位置
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 掉线掉的跟掉节操似的
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 能做openwrt的技术支持不？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我准备入手703了
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 不能...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: ...
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 你知道怎么查系统字体所在的位置吗
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 我想知道中文字体所在的位置
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 你买的链接呢？让我看看是不是买错了
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 找那个fontconfig
<jusss> mplayer需要在配置文件中指定中文字体的位置
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/fast-quick-fwr171-3g-150m-mini-3g-wireless-router-69-yuan-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station-hubei-station.html
<kk> hamo_dooloo 啥标题, ⇪ FAST 迅捷 FWR171-3G 150M迷你型 3G无线路由器　69元（易迅网上海站、湖北站）»什么值得买
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 就这个
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: .
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 苹果的电脑没有什么可用性
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 对的？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: openwrt最新？为啥官网就更新到11年
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 那我就入手了啊
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 我的中文字体好像是ttc结尾，可别的好像都算ttf
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 到时候要你技术支持我啊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 我是小白啊
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 这正常吗
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: ...
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 癞蛤蟆还小白？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 用小白啊   有钱人啊
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 都是字体文件，但.ttc是microsoft开发的新一代字体格式标准，可以使多种truetype字体共享同一笔划信息，有效地节省了字体文件所占空间，增加了共享性。但是有些软件缺乏对这种格式字体的识别，使得ttc字体的编辑产生困难。
 * hamo_dooloo -__________________-~~
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: mplayer貌似就识别不了ttc
<pityonline> jusss: 什么系统啊？
<jusss> pityonline: ubuntu
<pityonline> hamo_dooloo: 你看那个了吗？
<jusss> 微泉译米微黑
<jusss> 很难念的名字
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 你们有什么好的字体吗
<hamo_dooloo> pityonline: 在看，不过貌似还是比苹果团贵，主要是我不想让党睡
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 我用雅黑
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我感觉ubuntu的字体比win的好看些
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 能发给我一份吗，大不
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 行啊
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 我找个网盘去
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 嗯
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 10.10 怎么连接上网络 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395301 由于是在寝室蹭WIFI 所以没有有线网络，一直都是在用无线网络，但是笔记本所带的网卡为Broadcom 802.11g 几乎没有搜到可以用的无线驱动，肿么破！求大神支招！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuluso  …
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: http://www.amazon.cn/FAST-%E8%BF%85%E6%8D%B7-FWR171-3G-150M%E8%BF%B7%E4%BD%A0%E5%9E%8B3G%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1%E5%99%A8/dp/B007BKIBX0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355318472&sr=8-1
<kk> hamo_dooloo 啥标题, ⇪ FAST 迅捷 FWR171-3G 150M迷你型3G无线路由器-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 这个没问题吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 好像在ubuntu软件中心的附件里有这驱动啊
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 可以
<pityonli1e> 我也掉线了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 评论里面没人说硬件版本变了吧
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 话说tp-link和fast和水星这三家好机油啥关系？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: tp-link有时候做同样型号硬件缩水的事情
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: fast/mecury是马甲
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 没...都是说怎么刷openwrt的
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 傻啊，搞个马甲卖一样的东西还卖的便宜
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 你知道什么叫做market differentiation么
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 宝洁的洗发水有多少个牌子？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 能够挂马甲出来卖的，都是垄断大头了
<pityonline> roylez_: 你的 zsh 或 screen 里对 less 怎么设置的颜色啊？我这里显示黄色的一片啊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 啧啧，糕帅富
<jusss> pityonline: 把你mac的中文字体传给我吧
<hamo_> jusss, 网速蛋疼，稍等啊
<hamo_> jusss, https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=69BFBD5F8AC2C7FD!244&authkey=!AHDd_vMbAbmkulg
<kk> hamo_ 啥标题, ⇪ Microsoft SkyDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Web Apps.
<pityonline> jusss: 好多啊，而且我还从 windows 和 ubuntu 中都取过字体
<pityonline> jusss: 网上一搜一大把，而且 Mac 的字体并不怎么样
<jusss> hamo_: 嗯
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<piggybox> pityonline: 我觉得Hiragino Sans GB和雅黑差不多
<pityonline> piggybox: 是差不多，但雅黑好像更粗一点儿，或是更深一点儿，不过雅黑有显示不出来的字
<jusss> hamo: 你的那个网盘，速度在我这是以几kB几kB的
<xiangfu> hamo, 直接买703n 不就ＯＫ了。
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 那字体下载速度太慢了
<hamo> jusss, 微软的skydrive,国内就是巨慢，看来微软是做不了云计算了
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 能直接发给共享不？
<hamo> xiangfu, 这个跟703一样但是便宜点
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 估计是dns的原因吧
<xiangfu> ９６－６９＝２７块。
<xiangfu> hamo, ２７块，不需要改什么文件头。ＯＰＥＮＷＲＴ编出来直接刷。一个McDonald 也20多块了
<hamo> xiangfu, 问题是一样啊
<xiangfu> 你给我链接有一名话。。
<xiangfu> 要改什么文件头
<xiangfu> 「另外，这款和WR703N一样，也可以刷openwrt，但需要将WR703N的固件头文件做下修改，可以。。。」
<xiangfu> 我手上有n 个７０３n.
<hamo> n个...
<xiangfu> 确实好用。
<xiangfu> 其中一个跑了２个月了。７x24 小时。目前没出过问题。
<hamo> xiangfu, 这个东西会需要经常刷么？
<xiangfu> 不需要。
<xiangfu> 一次就够了。
<hamo> xiangfu, 还是只要回来刷一次，然后以后升级就可以了？
<xiangfu> 升级就是刷机。
<xiangfu> 你想升级就刷机了。。
<xiangfu> 看你想怎么用了？
<hamo> xiangfu, 那就ok了...我就是普通用用
<xiangfu> 想‘玩’就要经常刷。
<hamo> xiangfu, 菜鸟一个
<xiangfu> 想‘用’。刷一次够了。
<xiangfu> ＣＮ就刷官方的因件了。
<xiangfu> 就怕你的ＦＡＳＴ需要重新编译。。。就麻烦了。
<xiangfu> 他说「但需要将WR703N的固件头文件做下修改」这里的头文件如果是.h 文件。你就要重新编译了。。。
<hamo> xiangfu, 我网上看到个教程，似乎挺简单的
<xiangfu> 看来。。。你是打算折腾了。。。
<xiangfu> 折腾吧。。。
<xiangfu> 如果想省事。用用。买７０３Ｎ就对了。
<xiangfu> 你不会差２０块吧。。。
<hamo> lol
<hamo> xiangfu, 穷人一个啊
<xiangfu> 少下饭店。。。
<xiangfu> 只喝自来水。。
<irc_user> 0
<hamo> xiangfu, 基本就这样了，偶尔忍不住了买个可乐喝喝
<jusss> hamo: 那个微软的网盘速度真是以几KB计算
<xiangfu> hamo, ：）
<xiangfu> 我家里的路由器都是openwrt.
<jusss> hamo: 你咋找到的，真有才
<xiangfu>  买回来第一次事。刷openwrt.
<xiangfu> 第一件。
<hamo> jusss, 对啊，我本来想给你转到我235G的百度网盘上，结果我本地都下不来
<hamo> xiangfu, 恩，我菜鸟，估计要折腾段时间了
<jusss> hamo: 啥时候百度的访问速度跟这个微软网盘一样的时候，那就好了
<xiangfu> hamo, openwrt 有问题，可以找我。：）
<hamo> xiangfu, 嗯嗯，多谢...lol
<hamo> roylez_, 看看人家...
<hamo> roylez_, 哼哼
<xiangfu> 不过很少上#ubuntu-cn了。
<roylez_> hamo: 有改好直接下载的
<hamo> jusss, 这个，估计困难，我觉得微软的云做的比我度的真不是差一点半点
<jusss> roylez_: 淫席，你用的啥字体
<roylez_> jusss: monaco + micro hei
<hamo> jusss, 虽然我度的也不好
<hamo> roylez_, 你居然用微米黑
<jusss> roylez_: 发张图看看
<roylez_> hamo: kvm需要有单独的内核么
<adam8157> roylez_: 不需要
<roylez_> jusss: http://i.imm.io/ORwq.png
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋疼
<hamo> roylez_, 不需要，有kvm那个模块和支持虚拟化的U就可以了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刷迷你路由器才蛋疼
<roylez_> hamo: U是什么意思？
<hamo> adam8157, 你哪疼？
<hamo> roylez_, CPU
<hamo> adam8157, 你又哪疼？
<roylez_> hamo: 能不能不要说蛤蟆话啊
<adam8157> hamo: openwrt和ddwrt啥区别
<jusss> roylez_: 跟我的文泉字体差不多。。。
<hamo> roylez_, 你咋又折腾开kVM这gaoji货了？
<hamo> adam8157, 不知道，问淫席
 * kenifanying 一个同学酷派8816的破手机设置开机密码，现在忘记掉了，怎么解锁？ 安卓的
<roylez_> hamo: 工作的
<hamo> roylez_, 不好看，不如雅黑
<roylez_> jusss: 文泉本来就是基于droid sans fallback
<xiangfu> adam8157, openwrt 是一个操作系统不只支持路由器。需要 >= 4M
<roylez_> hamo: 渣渣，要钱
<jusss> roylez_: 不明白的是为啥那个文泉要搞啥ttc
<xiangfu> adam8157, ddwrt 部分开源。只支持路由器。>= 2M 就可以用。
<jusss> roylez_: 害得我的mplayer识别不了，纠结
<adam8157> xiangfu: 啥协议 还可以部分开源
<hamo> roylez_, 我研究过windows的许可协议，字体这方面，只要你曾经买过微软的正版授权，他的字体你都可以合法使用的
<jusss> roylez_: 现在我的mplayer能显示中文字幕了
<xiangfu> adam8157, 有些支持binary
<hamo> roylez_, 我不信你没买过带正版win的电脑
<xiangfu> 有些只有binary
 * adam8157 afk
<jusss> 我真想要个大屏幕
<jusss> 还是retina那种分辨率的
 * hamo ah!FUCK
<roylez_> hamo: 懒得弄了
<hamo> jusss, ...
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez_> hamo: 母蛤蟆？
<roylez_> hamo: 还是天鹅？
<pityonline> roylez_: 刚发现，在 screen 中连 vim 的颜色都会变，不止是 less
<hamo> roylez_, AFK == ah! FUCK
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] ubuntu   怎么安装字体啊？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: AFK == Ass For Kick
<jusss> hamo: 下载失败。。。下了20分钟，然后提示我下载失败。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我已经下载下来了
<hamo> MeaCulpa, 单词帝
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 花了我几十分钟
<bob-yao> 大家好，我是新来的。
<xiangfu> bob-yao, 你好。新来的。
<bob-yao> 今天有什么讨论的主题吗
<hamo> jusss, 那里面是2个字体，还有一个是写程序专用的，等宽字体，非常漂亮
<xiangfu> jusss, 想学openwrt 进 #openwrt,  #openwrt-devel
<jusss> hamo: 下载不下来，几kB的网速。。。
<xiangfu> hamo, 想学openwrt 进 #openwrt,  #openwrt-devel
<xiangfu> （打错了）
<hamo> xiangfu, 恩，我还没拿到路由呢，刚刚下单了
<xeocs> halo
<bob-yao> say hi
<xeocs> hi~
<kk> xeocs, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<xeocs> 为毛人这么少？
<xeocs> kk是机器人吧？
 * kenifanying 一个同学酷派8816的破手机设置开机密码，现在忘记掉了，怎么解锁？ 安卓的
<xeocs> 如果可以。。。 重买一个。。
<bob-yao> root吗。
<bob-yao> 里边的东西不宁吗。
<bob-yao> 里边的东西还要吗
<xeocs> bob, *加昵称是什么意思啊
<bob-yao> 不知道呀
<bob-yao> 我没看懂你的话
<bob-yao> 这里有做系统运维的朋友吗
<savr> anything interesting to buy on taobao today?
<pityonline> roylez_: 好像我这里 screen 中使用 vim 时用的是 solarized dark 背景色，less 则是用的 solarized light 背景色，所以黄了
<roylez_> pityonline: 怎么可能呢
<pityonline> roylez_: 是的
<pityonline> roylez_: 但这两个背景色只是在 screen 中被变了，而且应该和你的 screenrc 无关，因为我换了好几个都是那样
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 看了维基才知道GNOME和GTK实际上一直是Red Hat,Red Hat是不是太执着了? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395303 我们都知道GNOME和GTK都挂着GNU的名,可是看了维基才知道GNOME和GTK实际上一直是Red Hat,Red Hat是不是太执着了? 链接都有介绍 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki …
<bob-yao> 。。。。
<bob-yao> 沒有人說話的嗎
<imtxc> 有啊
<bob-yao> 啊。 不好意思。。。
<bob-yao> 我等了很長時間沒有看到有人聊天。。
<imtxc> 都休息了吧
<bob-yao> 谢谢
<microcosm> 谁知道ubuntu12.04 如何安装jre
<imtxc> aptitude install
<microcosm> 给个完整的命令吧
<bob-yao> http://java.com/zh_CN/download/manual.jsp
<kk> bob-yao ⇪ ti: 适用于所有操作系统的 Java 下载
<imtxc> aptitude install jre可以么
<bob-yao> 。。。ubuntu上不知道，我都是直接去http://java.com/zh_CN/download/manual.jsp
<bob-yao> 上下载的。
<bob-yao> 然后chmod 777 jre xxx版本。
<bob-yao> 然后./jrexxxx版本。
<bob-yao> 他会跑一个出来的。你再expro路径就可以了。
<microcosm> imtxc, 没有aptitude
<bob-yao> export JAVA_HOME=/home/java1.6
<bob-yao> export JRE_HOME=/home/java1.6/jre
<bob-yao> export CLASSPATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/lib:$JRE_HOME/lib:$CLASSPATH
<bob-yao> export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JRE_HOME/bin:$PATH
<bob-yao> 去oracle 下载完JRE的文件后，解压，然后再写个profile
<bob-yao> export JAVA_HOME=/home/java1.6
<bob-yao> export JRE_HOME=/home/java1.6/jre
<bob-yao> export CLASSPATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/lib:$JRE_HOME/lib:$CLASSPATH
<bob-yao> export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JRE_HOME/bin:$PATH
<kk> bob-yao:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imtxc> microcosm: apt-get install jre
<microcosm> 这个试了，不行
<piggybox> sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jre
<piggybox> 或者用7也可以
<microcosm> jre到底是什么东西兮，我安装matlab2012b时
<piggybox> java运行环境
<microcosm> 说Error: Cannot locate Java Runtime Environment (JRE).
<microcosm> The directory /media/DVD/sys/java/jre/glnx86/jre does not exist.
<bob-yao> java Runtime
<bob-yao> 叫JRE
<bob-yao> 你直接打java -version
<bob-yao> 看一下你的JAVA版本號。
<bob-yao> 在terminal裏打
<microcosm> 他没有自带32位的
<imtxc> 晚安各位
<jusss> maplebeats1: .
<jusss> map
<BluebirdShao> 网页版的 irc 怎么使用的？http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kk> BluebirdShao 啥标题, ⇪ freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<jusss> maplebeats1: mplayer怎么设置固定输出屏幕比例
<BluebirdShao> 最后那个 reCAPTCHA: 怎么填？
<jusss> ofan: 你知道怎么设置mplayer输出固定比例大小的窗口吗
<BluebirdShao> http://imagebin.org/239041
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帅锅
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 鎂鋁
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你来了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我走了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 怎么设置mplayer固定屏幕大小输出
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帅锅
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 自己找 geo
<alvin_rxg> -geometry x[%][:y[%]] or [WxH][+-x+-y]
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> verdamnt! 豆瓣又亂七八糟的改。。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以幫我下 張信哲的專輯麼？ 然後上傳到 dropbox 之類的共享給我
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我想要设置的是固定的mplayer窗口大小，不是mplayer固定在屏幕的位置
<BluebirdShao> man mplayer 里面应该有的吧
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 我英文不是很好没在man里找到
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帅锅
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你肿么了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 固定mplayer的窗口大小
<alvin_rxg> 自己查
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不是固定mplayer的位置
<BluebirdShao> mplayer -tv width=xxx:height=xxx
<alvin_rxg> tv...
<alvin_rxg> 我想把你踢了
<BluebirdShao> jusss: alvin_rxg说得对 -geometry x[%][:y[%]] or [WxH][+-x+-y]
<jusss> BluebirdShao: 不懂...
<BluebirdShao> 看电视不行呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你直接给个例子吧，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: -geometry 1280x800
<BluebirdShao> mplayer -geometry 1024x800
<jusss> alvin_rxg: aspect貌似能满足一点
<BluebirdShao> 真不知道你为什么要固定 mplayer 的大小，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: soga
<jusss> pacman: 因为屏幕小
<jusss> pac
<jusss> 所以想固定屏幕
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帅锅，好长时间没见你了
<falldown_angel> 怎么还不睡呢
<black_angel> yeah, 这个可以用啦
<jusss> black_angel: 你是学生？
<black_angel> jusss, 曾经
<jusss> black_angel: 那现在是老板？
<black_angel> jusss, 未来
<jusss> black_angel: so是苦逼的员工？
<black_angel> jusss, 苦逼的屌丝
<jusss> black_angel: 困了，睡觉去了，晚安
<black_angel> jusss, good night.
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帅锅，晚安
<black_angel> :)
<cleamoon> 问：谁是世界上最可怜的人？答：炮兵连炊事班战士！问：为什么？答：戴绿帽背黑锅看别人打炮。
<kk>  06:08
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-13
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> 大家早
<airead> 早
<Test_L> 早。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问这个开放摄像头发送的是什么数据，怎么解析啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395318 网址： http://iacm-wcam1.viewnetcam.com/nphMotionJpeg?Resolution=320x240::1;Quality=Standard 用谷歌浏览器打开是在<img>标签中的<img style="-webkit-user-select: none" src="http://iacm-wcam1.viewnetcam.com/nphMotionJ …
<bob-yao> 大家早安。
<MeaCulpa> .
<jusss> onlylove: 你用的是什么字体，有好看的字体吗
<onlylove> jusss: 自带的啊
<onlylove> 我对字体不挑剔
<jusss> onlylove: ubuntu自带的中文字体好像是ttc的，mplayer识别不了
<jusss> onlylove: 我想找个ttf的中文字体
<IRChat> 有人吗
<IRChat> 试试这个客户端好使不好使
<bye_bye> IRChat: test
<jusss> archl: 你有好看的中文字体吗
<bye_bye> wqy-microhei
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干么呢？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 聊天，复习
<mugebjgd> 饭仔
<onlylove> jusss: 代理可能不让直接用7000端口，还只能用web聊天……
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我刚知道那个印度女孩 还是学生签证
<jusss> bye_bye: 我的这个就是wqy-microhei.ttc不过mplayer好像识别不了ttc
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国分部的那个印度女孩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 哦
<bye_bye> jusss: http://www.freefontconverter.com/
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你不是不喜欢黑的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 她明年四月份才能拿到工作许可
<bye_bye> jusss: 把你的ttc传上去, 回来就是ttf了.
<jusss> onlylove: 70000是ssl端口？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是不喜欢
<onlylove> jusss: 你试着给我发个msg试试，看看能开私聊不
<onlylove> jusss: 6667
<onlylove> 看样可以啊
<jusss> bye_bye: 嗯，我试试
<jusss> onlylove: web 当然可以query了
<jusss> onlylove: 或者msg
<jusss> onlylove: web很强大，我很喜欢
<onlylove> jusss: 我不确定是别人能看到不……
<bye_bye> onlylove: webchat不像webqq那样丢消息.
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那赶紧上
<IRChat> 我刚换了我的Irssi
<IRChat> 以前以为不能ssl登录，这次使用可以用ssl
 * mark958 打了个哈欠
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我就和你说下
<mugebjgd> 原来美国不是找到工作就有工作许可了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 给offer基本就有了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 实习除外
<jusss> bye_bye: 那个网站只有browse没有up怎么？
<jusss> bye_bye: 我browse后点那个convert,现在在刷页面
<ofan> mugebjgd: 一般公司都包办H1B签证，办不了的话应该一般不敢给offer
<jusss> bye_bye: 这正常吗？
<bye_bye> jusss: 没用过.
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那就不知道了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 她是master毕业
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩 毕业后进公司要等一段时间审核
<mugebjgd> ofan: 后天早上飞回家
<mugebjgd> ofan: 想买个nexus 10
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没地方买
<ofan> mugebjgd: 在线，ebay
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怕了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不过就两天了，你拿不到了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是直接店里把
<ofan> mugebjgd: 直接寄给我把
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你想得美
<ofan> mugebjgd: macmall
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我有2年签证 随时可以来
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啧啧 牛
<ofan> mugebjgd: 可以在这里发展个小三
<mugebjgd> ofan: 牛毛 还是家里舒服
<mark958> @mugbigd 等你到家里就发现还是米国舒服了
<fivesheep> yo mugebjgd
<bye_bye> hamo: 早..
<fivesheep> 放假回家没
<hamo> bye_bye, 早啊大象
<hamo> adam8157, z.cn太NB了，昨天晚上的订单今天早上就送到了
<adam8157> hamo: .
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 说的她是谁?
<hamo> adam8157, 问题是我可是5环外啊
<adam8157> hamo: 问个问题, acked by要把patch下下来修改再发过去?
<bye_bye> hamo: 看运气而已. 我上次买书, 梅州通路, 送了一周多.
<hamo> adam8157, 不能跟你在村子里的比啊
<hamo> adam8157, 你要ack bug? 不用，就邮件里写就行
<hamo> adam8157, 哪个bug啊，我上去看看
<adam8157> hamo: 最后的commit里没有那一行吧 如果这样
<mugebjgd> mark958: 德国更舒服
<adam8157> hamo: 问问而已
<hamo> adam8157, 是有的，最终合并patch的人会给你加上
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 美国公司的同事
<hamo> adam8157, kernel的那个patch work很NB
<hamo> adam8157, 只要你格式对，邮件正文里的也会处理
<mugebjgd> ofan: 热晚饭去
<adam8157> hamo: maintainer会把整个thread am?
<adam8157> hamo: maintainer会把整个thread做git am?
<hamo> adam8157, 当然不是...maintainer有个自动处理patch的东西
<hamo> adam8157, 否则那些maintainer不是得疯了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 介绍给我啊
<adam8157> hamo: 求链接
<hamo> adam8157, 我给你找找啊
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 印度女孩
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 你也要？
<mugebjgd> fiv
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 你真是饥不择食了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 印度女孩好啊
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 天天吃咖喱的
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我擦 膜拜你
<fivesheep> 我很喜欢咖喱
<mark958> 阿三。。。口真重
<hamo> adam8157, 找不到了，不同的maintainer有自己的系统，我上次那个时隔半年的，就是一个maintainer从那个系统里抓出来的
<adam8157> hamo: 翻了一下lkml, 果然是. 继续求介绍
<hamo> adam8157, 肯定是有的
<adam8157> hamo: maintainer竟然都是signed-off-by
<jusss> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157, 对啊，只有maintainer signed-off了，linus才会接受的
<hamo> jusss, working
<hamo> jusss, 正在搞
<hamo> jusss, 骚等
<adam8157> hamo: 我以为maintainer也是acked-by
<mugebjgd> mark958: 你在米国的？
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157, ...
 * hamo 公司上skydrive好快
<mark958> 请教大家个问题，为啥用用/msg nickname msg的时候总是到private window去了？
<fivesheep> 因为这本身就是pm用的
<fivesheep> 否则你msg啥
<onlylove> msg肯定去private啊
<fivesheep> 你可以notice
<mark958> 我糊涂了
<bye_bye> 请不要notice.
<jusss> mark958: 在irssi里是query
<jusss> mark958: notice是最好的，^_^
<mark958> 那就是我客户端的问题了
<bye_bye> bluezd: 早.
<jusss> mark958: 你可以/notice bye_bye ,lol
<bluezd> bye_bye: 早，大家早～～～～
<mark958> 我这里消失了
<hamo> bluezd, 不撸胸早
<bluezd> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<adam8157> hamo: comment写到acked那行上头 还是下头
<bye_bye> adam8157: 做maintainer了?
<hamo> adam8157, acked和signed-off是一样的道理
<hamo> bye_bye, gaoji蛋要去维护整个内核了
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<hamo> bye_bye, linus说他不干了
<adam8157> 鬼
<bye_bye> adam8157: 恭喜.
<hamo> bye_bye, 就传位于啊蛋了
<bye_bye> hamo: 哦. 那linus是怎么找到阿蛋的?
<adam8157> hamo: 你的comment也会被maintainer加上?
<jusss> wow，那么牛叉
 * hamo 拜 adam8157 
<hamo> bye_bye, 因为阿蛋 gaoji全球都知道啊
 * bye_bye 求hamo编个完整的故事. 
<hamo> adam8157, 恩，当然
 * imtxc 拜 adam8157 
<foulwall> 大家好 新人问好
<hamo> adam8157, 不过这个要看maintainer的心情
<adam8157> hamo: 求个例子
<hamo> adam8157, 等我给你找找我那个啊
<imtxc> 昨天看你们讨论git和svn来着
<hamo> adam8157, 为啥一上来就搞ack啊
<hamo> adam8157, 应该先搞signed-off啊
<hamo> bye_bye, 我不行了，老了，你去编吧
<bye_bye> hamo: 我不了解呀.
<jusss> hamo: ttf是bitmap font吗
<hamo> jusss, ttf跟点阵没关系，ttf貌似是一种字体格式
<bye_bye> hamo: http://item.51buy.com/item-168019.html
<hamo> 就跟zip和bz2差不多，但你里面压什么是另外的东西
<hamo> bye_bye, 我已经下单了
<hamo> bye_bye, 听了gaoji席的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大佬
<bye_bye> hamo: 等你悲剧.
<bye_bye> imtxc: ??
<jusss> hamo: 我用imadper给的那个网站把ttc转成ttf了，mplayer貌似还是识别不了，说it donesn't look like a bitmap font descripe
<imtxc> bye_bye: 给我说个git能秒杀SVN的特性
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你用svn, clone一个nginx 然后你自己就发现了.
<hamo> jusss, 你得找个点阵字体
<hamo> bye_bye, ...
<jusss> hamo: 点阵字体有中文的吗？
<bye_bye> hamo: ?怎么了?
<hamo> bye_bye, 象嘴里吐不出象牙
<hamo> jusss, 有啊
<jusss> hamo: 比如？
<bye_bye> hamo: 我咋了?
<hamo> jusss, 文泉驿就有个点阵的
<imtxc> imadper是哪位基邮 jusss
<hamo> bye_bye, 谁让你说我悲剧
<bye_bye> hamo: tp-link 全线悲剧.
<jusss> imtxc: 它不是你机油吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 高鸡蛋
<jusss> hamo: 你有那个文泉译的点阵字体吗？
<gfrog> 高级蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<bluezd> gfrog: 早
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇葩的ibus
<imtxc> jusss: 我不gaoji啊
<hamo> gfrog, 基蛙早啊
<bye_bye> arch还没升级kernel-3.7
<hamo> adam8157, 找不到线索了，很早以前了
<gfrog> hamo: 乃今天不找黑了？
<hamo> adam8157, 反正就是你邮件里直接ack就可以了
<gfrog> bluezd: 早
<hamo> gfrog, 我不写着找黑他们就黑我
<gfrog> hamo: 谁叫乃姓白
<imtxc> ...
 * hamo ...
<imtxc> hamo: 白蛤蟆早
<hamo> jusss, http://www.wenq.org/index.cgi?BitmapSong
<hamo> imtxc, ...
 * gfrog hamo总被黑的真实原因。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 搜索下
<bye_bye> jusss: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wqy/files/wqy-bitmapfont/
<hamo> adam8157, 额..你搜..就用我邮箱搜lkml就能看到
<hamo> adam8157, 我曾经还是挺活跃的呢
<bye_bye> jusss: 自己一搜就有了.............
<gfrog> pityonline: P姐儿
<pityonline> gfrog: 基娃
<adam8157> hamo: 给个链接
<hamo> adam8157, ...
<jusss> bye_bye: 刚搜到了sourceforge.不过貌似被GFWed了
<adam8157> hamo: 那个搜索我忘了在哪了
<hamo> adam8157, 额...
 * gfrog 饿了，蛋蛋请我吃饭吧。。。 adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: pantry自取, 记我的名字
<hamo> adam8157, 我也要
<hamo> adam8157, 整一箱健怡，空隙塞满  奥利奥，寄到我这来
 * adam8157 nnnnd, 这封邮件还cc linus了
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157, 以后就得cc你了
<gfrog> adam8157: 呸
 * hamo 再拜 adam8157 
 * bluezd 再拜 adam8157
<hamo> jusss, http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=183968&uk=1510407768
<hamo> jusss, 度度网盘上的字体
 * bluezd 怎么能当上 maintainer ?
<jusss> hamo: 从wenq.org下的那个是pcf格式的
<hamo> jusss, 你下错地方了吧？
<hamo> jusss, 你试试这个 mplayer能认不
<jusss> hamo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wqy/files/wqy-bitmapfont/0.9.9/wqy-bitmapfont-pcf-0.9.9-0.tar.gz/download?use_mirror=nchc&use_mirror=osdn
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> jusss, 貌似点阵字体就这个扩展名
<jusss> hamo: 度度的盘网速很不错哦
<jusss> hamo: mplayer那货还是不认YaHei.Consolas.ttf...那货让人无语了。。。
<hamo> jusss, 这些字体都是矢量字体
<hamo> jusss, 看样子mplayer只能用点阵字体了
<hamo> jusss, 去找个点阵字体就行了
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<jusss> hamo: 这个wenq.org上下的点阵字体应该是什么格式？
<hamo> jusss, 不知道，没用过点阵字体
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 印度咖喱味太重了，我更喜欢泰国咖喱
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 咖喱只听过,没吃过
<piggybox> 咖喱牛肉也没吃过么？那是家常菜
<jusss> hamo: pcf更打不开，算了，不折腾了，我很想知道那些用mplayer的是怎么解决中文字幕的
<hamo> jusss, 我以前用的时候就是见得选一个系统字体就可以了啊
 * jusss 有人用mplayer吗？你们怎么解决中文字幕的呀?求字体
<hamo> jusss, 不过现在用vlc了
<jusss> hamo: 哦
<jusss> hamo: vlc没有GBK只有GB13080,某些字乱码
<jusss> hamo: totem不错，有GBK
<hamo> jusss, 你什么字幕啊，居然能用到GBK有而GB13080没有的字
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] GB18030不是兼容GBK的么?
<jusss> hamo: 繁体字幕
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> 子集
<onlylove> 要什么字幕，直接英文原版的……或者下载内嵌字幕的
<onlylove> 西班牙语法语什么的还是要字幕的
<jusss> onlylove: 海盗湾没有内嵌中文字幕的种子
<jusss> onlylove: 国内内嵌字幕的貌似都是快播，而Linux又没有快播。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 论坛不是有个插件能用么
<onlylove> 虽说我从来没用过
<onlylove> 而且快播也是通过BT下载的
<jusss> onlylove: 还真没用过插件。。。
<cect> |-)
<cect> @IRChat ni
<maplebeats> cect: hi
<archl> juss juss
<jusss> mplayer 一卡一卡的。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么时候考试？
<LinuxChat> IRChat, ....
<LinuxChat> IRChat, ....
<LinuxChat> IRChat, 1
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 要下什么？
<oinil> 为啥ubuntu中的networkmanager可以实现pppoe拨号？
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 因为Ubuntu蛋疼
<roylez> jusss: 渣
<oinil> MeaCulpa: arch中只能手动pppoe吗？
<MeaCulpa> oinil: arch 也能装NM
<jusss> MeaCulpa: mplayer需要点阵中文字体，而且mplayer看视频一卡一卡的,vlc不卡
<jusss> roylez: 淫席，你用啥播放器
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 我装了networkmanager，没看到ppp拨号.....
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 你用的什么啊？wicd吗？
<jusss> oinil: nm应该是调用pppoeconf
<jusss> 我乱码了。。。
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 不用
<oinil> jusss: 这么说应该改pppoeconf？
<jusss> pppd wpa_supplicant pppoeconf
<MeaCulpa> oinil: 我不知道，我是ppp模块拨的
<jusss> oinil: 你可以直接用pppoeconf链接吧，
<oinil> MeaCulpa: 哦好吧。我在搜索一下看....
<jusss> 我连手机用的是pppd
<jusss> 连wifi用的是wpa_supplicant
<jusss> 还没连过有线
<oinil> jusss: 关键是帮别人配置，他需要个界面能搞定的....
<jusss> oinil: 这个就不知了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你用啥播放器
<jusss> mplayer卡，vlc不卡，各位大牛，这是怎么回事
<IRChat> 哪个不卡就用哪个呗
<jusss> test
<jusss> IRChat: 但是vlc的字幕是个问题
<jusss> 各种纠结呀
<IRChat> jusss, linux就这样总是有那么点欠缺
<IRChat> jusss, 哎。
<IRChat> jusss, 在线看不都有字幕吗？
 * jusss 在linux下看电影，我的流程，翻墙-海盗湾-找字幕-打开，字幕时间不对，再找字幕，字幕编码乱码，再找字幕，xxxx,直接快播多好，边看边下，不用找字幕，不用翻墙，不用下完再看，
<jusss> IRChat: 我不是在线看的e
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还剩明天一门
<IRChat> jusss, 哦
<roylez> jusss: mplayer
<roylez> jusss: github有我的配置
<roylez> jusss: 快播渣
<roylez> jusss: 我只看 YIYF 720p x264
<jusss> roylez: 哎呀，我刚下的YIFY
<adam8157> hamo: 工行多币的卡面好丑
<roylez>  adam8157 工行什么都丑
<adam8157> roylez: +1
<IRChat> debian有个功能是在新窗口启动新用户，就像个虚拟机一样，UBUNTU需要安装什么工具才能有那个功能呀？
<IRChat> 哪位知道？告诉我下呗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Debian有这个功能?
<IRChat> 有，6。06就有了呀
<IRChat> 很好用，在图形界面的多用户，我想在我得ubuntu上也装个，不过不知道这个软件叫什么名字
<IRChat> 哪位izhidaoneng告诉我下吗
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 中，如果输出又颜色，重定向的时候，可否又工具，可以讲文本转移为 plain text
<bluezd> adam8157: 上 dooloo 了吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: mu you
<bluezd> adam8157: 上啊
<adam8157> ...
<oinil> 为啥我的ibus没有被整进gnome3.6啊？删了装，装了删，好多次，还是独立的。  怎么才能整进系统输入法里面？
<jusss> roylez: 好像找到为啥卡了，mplayer默认mixer-channel=PCM
<apu5800k> 树莓派到手了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有图么?
<apu5800k> 木有
<apu5800k> 手机没电了
<imtxc> apu5800k: 好玩不
<apu5800k> 没有派图
<apu5800k> 刚刚安装好盒子
<apu5800k> 现在还在等我要的电源
<imtxc> 多少大米入的
<apu5800k> 我用的手机电源电量不够
<apu5800k> 347
<apu5800k> 在X宝上买的
<imtxc> 打算用它做什么呢
<apu5800k> 是东莞的卖家
<apu5800k> 送了一个亚克力盒子
<apu5800k> 用来折腾
<apu5800k> 视频监控
<apu5800k> 真的很小
<apu5800k> 这块主板
<imtxc> 监控……
<apu5800k> 折腾用的就是了
<apu5800k> 可以用手机遥控无线播放音乐
<apu5800k> 一个音箱+树莓派
<imtxc> ……真真够折腾的，还不如手机直接放
<apu5800k> 然后可以在无线网络覆盖的范围内遥控播放歌曲了
<apu5800k> 手机上没有歌曲
<apu5800k> 手机也没有那么多电可以整天播放歌曲
<apu5800k> 那些是在线播放的歌曲
<apu5800k> 因为要上班】
<apu5800k> 干活
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 好吧
<apu5800k> 不可能一直坐在音箱前面切换歌曲
<imtxc> 电脑接个音箱不得了
<imtxc> 买个20块的遥控器
<bye_bye> imtxc: 人家就是要折腾...
<apu5800k> 电脑吃电太多
<apu5800k> 占地方
<imtxc> bye_bye: ....... apu5800k ....好吧
<apu5800k> 而且是要隐藏起来的
<apu5800k> 电脑不好隐藏
<apu5800k> 电脑主机太大了
<imtxc> 我擦 你把声音也隐藏起来？
<apu5800k> 没有啊，人家不知道我用电脑播放的
<apu5800k> 我是把树莓派装在音箱里面的
<apu5800k> 电脑，给人家知道了，乱搞
<apu5800k> 我的硬盘都给弄换了一个
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 这也可以
<apu5800k> 这里人流复杂
<apu5800k> 自己又不可能整天看着电脑
<imtxc> 我发现了一个豆瓣FM特别猥琐的地方，经常给我放一些我不喜欢的歌，然后我点个垃圾桶之后，它就赶紧给我放首梁静茹……
<apu5800k> 哈
<apu5800k> 原来你喜欢静茹
<imtxc> apu5800k: 不点它不给我放
<imtxc> apu5800k: 只要我对哪一首歌点了不喜欢，就给我來一首
<apu5800k> 神奇
<apu5800k> 估计豆瓣已经收集你不少的资料
<apu5800k> 并且精心分析了你的喜好
<apu5800k> 用他们的话就是数据挖掘
<apu5800k> 发现市场需求
<apu5800k> X宝也是这样
<imtxc> 恩
<apu5800k> 一上去就是一大堆主板，Cpu推荐过来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是看你买了、浏览了、收藏了什么。
<piggybox> 豆瓣fm现在的广告铺天盖地啊
<hamo> adam8157, 你咋也看开工行的卡了
<adam8157> hamo: 看看那个多币而已
<adam8157> hamo: 结果太丑 接受不了
<hamo> adam8157, ...
<hamo> adam8157, 你工行有业务么？
<onlylove> IRChat: 好像那个功能是GDM带的，记不太清了
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<onlylove> http://money.msn.com.cn/overseas/20121213/09431508886.shtml
<imtxc> adam8157: 就那个黄颜色的很花哨那个？
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 工行好似没啥好看的卡
<adam8157> roylez: cli下类似zenity那个叫啥来着 cc MeaCulpa
<qiao> bye_bye: ping
<adam8157> oh dialog
<bye_bye> qiao: pong.
<qiao> bye_bye: 问你一个问题
<bye_bye> qiao: .
<qiao> bye_bye: 我先在有ssh的ip, passwd,username, serverport ，我该如何使用它来做代理
<bye_bye> qiao: ssh -qTfnN -p serverport -D 7070 username@server_addr
<bye_bye> qiao: 然后在你的浏览器里面, 设置: sock v5
<bye_bye> qiao: 地址 127.0.0.1:7070
<roylez> adam8157: dialog
<qiao> bye_bye: 那个7070是啥意思？
<qiao> 哦。
<qiao> bye_bye: 明白了
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 路由器不错
<bye_bye> qiao: ok
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 暂时用着还挺爽的
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 刷了没？
<qiao> bye_bye: thx
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 还没，上班呢
<bye_bye> qiao: :-)
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 等下办卡的人来了再刷
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 关键是这货够小啊
<adam8157> roylez: hamo_find_black 不带电源?
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 坑爹的谁需要那么一大坨的
<roylez> adam8157: usb
<hamo_find_black> adam8157, 带一个适配器，其实就是U口取电，可以直接插笔记本上
 * hamo_find_black 主席对蛋蛋说：U,SB!
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<cfy> ..................
<cfy> hamo_find_black: 那么你死定了
<cfy> 可怜的孩子。。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 出腿啊
<adam8157> roylez: hamo_find_black 这种电源麻烦
<cfy> hamo_find_black: 鉴于你的这种行为。。。我觉得auto-rejoin应该升级了。。。
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 你最终买了什么路由器
 * hamo_find_black 我确实是回来啦！
<hamo_find_black> imtxc, 703n
<pityonline> hamo_find_black: 被踢得浑身是包了……
<hamo_find_black> pityonline, 不理他们...哼哼
<roylez> adam8157: 其实所有电器都用这种usb电源就好了，省得买接线板了。usb hub多舒服
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] usb 标准有供电电压的限制吧？
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: ......这货也能刷DDWRT？
<hamo_find_black> imtxc, 当然啊
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 弱爆了
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 4M 刷了系统连个软件都装不了啊
<hamo_find_black> imtxc, 不装软件了，就希望稳定点就行
<roylez> hamo_find_black imtxc 淘宝有升8M的服务，40块
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 你升了？
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 我自己刷成砖了，干脆40块升了
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 弱爆...
<jusss> roylez: 你mplayer用的啥字体? 没提示it doesn't look like a bitmap font吗
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 刷多了必然砖啊
<roylez> jusss: microhei
<roylez> jusss: 方正静蕾体也用过 lol
<jusss> roylez: 是点阵字体吗？
<roylez> jusss: 显然不是
<jusss> roylez: 那mplayer应该提示不能识别该字体吧
<roylez> jusss: 没这废话，好好的
<jusss> roylez: 为啥我这有这句话。。。
<jusss> roylez: 悲催
<imtxc> roylez: 加40了还不如买那些电信的H618B 啥的么 64M ram
<roylez> imtxc: 有这个小巧么
<roylez> jusss: 看我的mplayer配置
<jusss> roylez: 看了
<jusss> roylez: 那句subcp?
<imtxc> roylez: 三思，我买的710N还是什么的，用了一次，累积不超过两个小时，然后放了一个月拿出来就坏了
<roylez> imtxc: 我用了半年多了，没问题
<roylez> jusss: 没装enca的话，subcp=cp936
<jusss> roylez: 没装enca,可是subcp=cp936后提示SUB Error
<onlylove> 看着这边的研发在学UBUNTU为什么我那么有优越感……
<onlylove> 受不了
<onlylove> 然后刚下来个完美的私服镜像，扔虚拟机里面打开，然后看看那游戏启动shell，我突然不知道这完美写的还是做私服的写的
<jusss> onlylove: 玩dnf吧
<onlylove> 目测我需要去完美拯救那些可怜的孩子
<onlylove> jusss: DNF那个集成显卡轻松跑满FPS的浪费我显卡
<onlylove> 我突然觉得其实德州仪器也就那么回事……唉
<jusss> onlylove: 唉，
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪里的研发？
<onlylove> 为什么呢……
<onlylove> yunfan: 帝都
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说什么公司啊 帝都老多linux 专家了
<jusss> onlylove: 因为linux的配置文件比较坑爹，所以没人用，lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边是作半导体的
<onlylove> yunfan: 各种ARM片子
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是linux研发
<onlylove> yunfan: linux研发要找蛋蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个正常 嵌入式开发里 虽然目标板上许多跑的是linux 但是开发工具 和环境却许多用win的 真挫
<jusss> onlylove: 我用ubuntu已经8个多月了，貌似一直是在学习写配置文件，配置文件，配置文件，配置文件。。。
<yunfan> 我看到嵌入式厂商提供的那些工具就火大
<jusss> kk干吗去了
<iyzsong> 9.9
<jusss> iIlL0oO: 把kk放上上来
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以选择不写配置文件，你在学写配置文件因为你在研究你要用的程序，等你都会以后会有一套配置文件，然后大概以后就这样了
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，emacs或者vim的配置，然后irssi的配置，然后网络配置conky配置，wm配置，也就这么些东西
<onlylove> jusss: 学linux不是让你学写配置的
<iOpera> 没配置的软件，要不就是非常智能，要不就是傻子写的。
<jusss> onlylove: 配置了vim fvwm1 xterm pppd wpa_supplicant 现在在配置mplayer...
<iOpera> jusss: 看上面
<onlylove> jusss: 差不多了
<qiao> 问一个问题，如何反查一个命令属于那个包，例如我想知道cp这个命令是属于那个软件包的？
<iOpera> dpkg -S xxx
<jusss> onlylove: 还有.mailrc
<apu5800k> onlylove
<iOpera> jusss: 你这点点，算啥
<jusss> iOpera: 一篇man，那简直打印出来能有十几页了
<apu5800k> 用win7能玩DNF么？？
<iOpera> jusss: man里面都是用/搜索
<iOpera> dnf似乎是2个软件的缩写
<bye_bye> qiao: cp是shell built-in的命令.
<jusss> iOpera: man mail有3000多行貌似
<roylez> jusss: man zshall
<iOpera> jusss: 那你别用嘛。一个邮件的，搞这么复杂干嘛。
<qiao> bye_bye: 我是想知道如何用命令查找，以前好像听谁说过。
<qiao> by
<iOpera> roylez: ndos -help试试
<qiao> bye_bye: cp是个例子
<roylez> iOpera: 没这命令
<jusss> roylez: 。。。man bash我都不敢看，还看zshall
<roylez> jusss: 一行行看的是傻子。不搜索怎么成
<iOpera> roylez: 你这当然没有。norton dos的。700k的文档。
<roylez> iOpera: 这么点功能也能写出700k来？
<roylez> iOpera: 灌水的能力超过神了啊
<iOpera> 整个增强的dos啊。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: awk效率高还是sed?
<jusss> roylez: 嗯，我知道，但是当你要需要的功能不知道在man里怎么描述的时候就只能一页一页翻了
<iOpera> 当年我一行一行看完的。lol
<roylez> iOpera: 怪不得你这么能灌
<iOpera> 恩。继续灌
<yunfan> 我也是按行看的 额 搓 所以学得慢
<jusss> roylez: 我明明设置mixer-channel="Master" ao=alsa了，为啥用0 9调节音量还是PCM在动，而且有开始卡了放mp4
<iOpera> 你啥系统哦。。
<jusss> iOpera: ubuntu啊
<roylez> jusss: ubuntu默认pulseaudio吧
<iOpera> 这啥配置。别乱抄。早就是pulseaudio了。alsa和pcm都只是附带的了。
<jusss> roylez: alsamixer也可以调
<iOpera> 那是附带兼容用的
<iOpera> 一个模块
<qiao> bye_bye: 这个命令可以查看 `rpm -qf /bin/cp`
<bye_bye> qiao: ... rpm的...
<jusss> iOpera: 那我配置文件怎么写
<apu5800k> 蛤蟆在恶魔
<apu5800k> 在么
<apu5800k> 你买的703N多少钱？？？
<qiao> by
<iOpera> 啥软件的配置
<qiao> bye_bye: ubuntu的也可以，参数里有个"-f"
<jusss> iOpera: mplayer
<iOpera> qiao: ... 不是这系统的，别乱教。。
<apu5800k> iOpera: 是EE么？？
<jusss> iOpera: 配置ao mixer-channel
<qiao> iOpera: E...
<iOpera> jusss: mplayer不需要设置什么啊。
<jusss> iOpera: 直接在xterm里运行pulseaudio打不开
<jusss> iOpera: 不设置，视频一卡一卡的，vlc不卡
<iOpera> pa已经不要设置了
<iOpera> 那是-vo的参数吧。去看
<iOpera> ao重来不需要设置
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows升级，synergy连不上了
<hamo_find_black> apu5800k, 68
<hamo_find_black> roylez, 为啥我改成了repeater模式以后，就看不到路由器了？
<qiao> 查了，在ubuntu下使用 `dpkg -S /bin/cp`可以查到
<jusss> iOpera: 那个vo，我不知道我的是什么驱动
<apu5800k> 怎么那么便宜
<roylez> hamo_find_black: 没用过那么gaoji的功能
<apu5800k> 你在哪里买的嘛/??
<hamo_find_black> apu5800k, 网上啊
<apu5800k> X宝上的要89
<apu5800k> 你是不是说错了
<iOpera> jusss: 其实vo也不需要设置。
<iOpera> jusss: 你估计都不是正常的ubuntu环境。
<apu5800k> jusss:用的起点系统？
<jusss> iOpera: 。。。没开gdm,你还记得夏天时，你教给我怎么去掉gdm的吗，我改了之后现在开机进X,然后开fvwm1
<iOpera> ub早不用gdm了。lol 你这样进去，连Xauth都没启动。
<iOpera> 很多机制可能都不对。
<roylez> iOpera: ub现在用什么？
<jusss> iOpera: 你当时用sys v的方法让我取消upstart启动的gdm...最后直接修改splash为text
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] lightdm ?
<iOpera> lightdm
<jusss> iOpera: 我ubuntu 10.10,从没升过机
<roylez> iOpera: 听名字就觉得渣
<iOpera> 额。你还是1010啊
<iOpera> roylez: 比你的dm漂亮。应该是。lol
<jusss> iOpera: 在想等哪天我是不是该换个发行版
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看来 ubuntu 10.10 有 xp 的潜质。
<jusss> iOpera: 总要尝试下别的发行版吗
<iOpera> 反正你喜欢折腾，换rh吧。去毒害蛋蛋。
<iOpera> batman下载完了
<jusss> iOpera: 现在rh还是sys v?
<jusss> roylez: 你用过几个发行版了，
<iOpera> 问蛋蛋吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记得 systemd 就是 rh 的人搞的吧？
<jusss> iOpera: 我现在还不会装系统。。。只会dd iso到u盘
<iOpera> 支持dd
<iOpera> 最简单啊。lol
<iOpera> 估计rh的，用dd会悲剧？
<jusss> iOpera: 我往那个金士顿的8G优盘里dd了个Debian 6
<roylez> jusss: debian ubuntu redhat fedora arch
<imtxc> trying: ~~
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 grub2 把 iso 挂载成 loop 设备就可以了。
<iOpera> dd其实是对img的方式。原始不是对iso的。除开distro做得好。才都支持。
<iOpera> 恩。grub2吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，好像也不是所有的 iso 都支持 grub2 的挂载安装。
<iOpera> 那只是grub2的缺省设置不满足全部iso吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有些要专门下载额外的 hdmedia 内核，然后才能用 grub2 挂载 iso 安装。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像不是。
<iOpera> 可能要insmod一些。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我前几天用 grub2 挂载 debian wheezy 的 iso ，怎么也装不上。
<iOpera> iso只是格式标准，又不是系统安装的标准。
<iOpera> 总有不同的
<jusss> iOpera: 额，现在用Ubunt才8个月左右，现在换发行版是不是有点早，我怕装不上新系统，就悲催了。l
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后来，某个用 debian 的朋友告诉我， debian wheezy 的 iso 中的 kernel 大概不支持在安装的时候挂载 iso 。
<iOpera> jusss: 安装到新分区嘛
<jusss> iOpera: chroot?
<iOpera> 。。。你概念混乱啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 他说， grub2 引导的时候， kernel 和 initrd 要用专门的 hdmedia 版才可以。
<iOpera> 多看wiki
<jusss> iOpera: 我概念貌似一直很混乱。。。
<iOpera> 臭虫虫，就你异类，直接irc过来吧。
<iOpera> jusss: 恩。你都敢抄系统发行版本的配置。证明了这点。
<jusss> iOpera: wiki中文不能看。。。英文的话,唉，快考四级了，怕过不了呀
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我很少用 irc ，我这边的网络连那个总是掉。
<iOpera> 搞不定irc的，不是好同志。
<iyzsong> o.o
<iOpera> jusss: s/系统/其他/
<jusss> iOpera: 这不是融会贯通吗，lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没办法，我这边好像网络受到干扰。
<yunfan> iOpera: 解析log 格式化成json 这个任务用perl快还是awk快?
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 直接连ip 219.232.93.3
<vx13> 爬上来了。
<iOpera> yunfan: 看实例，我才知道。
<yunfan> iOpera: 这还要看实例？
<yunfan> 就是apache log
<vx13> 大家好，我是虫，现在在用 irc
<vx13> 。
<iOpera> 恩。概念混乱。lol
<vx13> webchat 的那个。
<iOpera> vx13: ..
<yunfan> vx13: 那个阿呜虫?
<vx13> 是啊。
<iOpera> yunfan: 不记得log的样子啊
<vx13> pidgin 那边连不上。
<iOpera> 凡是没固定ifs的。都是perl处理好用。
<yunfan> 110.245.184.104 - - [11/Dec/2012:23:59:59 +0800] "GET /stats_imp.php?aid=3987&unit_id=8c5edb33c4d9d116115d6c32150d9a7a&auid=4467&adid=14949&client=1&ghver=1.2.12DMAdView.h&uuid=c9f8371086b07d62c1a5f5e4e50f31a9148f8f9c&adtype=1&isa=&itype=wifi&appver=3.01&newNum=297 HTTP/1.1" 200 288 "-" "ty-book/3.01 CFNetwork/609 Darwin/13.0.0"    iOpera
<vx13> webchat 这个我很少用，平时就挂在那边看看对话而已。
<yunfan> 我说速度 你不要转移话题
<iOpera> 转成什么格式？
<yunfan> 就json呗 方便后面的程序处理
<iOpera> 速度不知道。你找cfy测试。他喜欢搞这。
<iOpera> 他也熟悉pl
<iOpera> Darwin。。
<yunfan> cfy长年不响应
<iOpera> cfy:
<yunfan> 正常 这是我们的广告的信息收集
<iOpera> 也是。
<jusss> vx13: 我那个mplayer的vo怎么设置求指点
<iOpera> vo=xv
<yunfan> vo=fbdev
<iOpera> 都给你了。仔细看
<ryan_turner> Goodnight!
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会那个，我没怎么折腾过 framebuffer 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，你在说声卡，我还以为是在说 mplayer 。
<iOpera> batman哪，居然是动画片。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，声卡我也不太懂。
<yunfan> iOpera: 其实我是想写成 类似sql那种语句 像 select url_params from 2012-12-13.log where url ~= '\/stats_imp\.php' and url_params.adtype=2 这个形式
<jusss> iOpera: 哇咔咔，你竟然下了个batman的动画片
<jusss> iOpera: 据说有位同学下了一天多下了12G的阿凡达，然后打开发现是阿凡提，哇咔咔
<iOpera> yunfan: 解析log。分段成可以这样sql查询的嘛。那种混乱的log。适合pl的。
<iOpera> jusss: 之前假阿凡达的这样的。lol
<iOpera> jusss: 给我真人的batman?
<iOpera> magnet
<jusss> iOpera: 嗯
<yunfan> iOpera: 这些log都是非常格式化的 我每次都是正则里改一段
<bye_bye> iOpera: 刚看了一个无聊+看不懂的电影, 你要不?
<yunfan> 感觉还是sql那种形式好
<iOpera> .
<yunfan> 不过全存数据库不现实 一天就有20G log
<iOpera> 网站数据，当然是sql可查询最好
<yunfan> 不是数据啊 是log呢
<yunfan> 当然 log也算数据 只不过不是网站上的数据
<jusss> iOpera: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7830486/The_Dark_Knight_Rises_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ The Dark Knight Rises (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<iOpera> log不就是数据嘛。统计那些客户端比率啥的
<yunfan> 统计的需求多了去了
<bye_bye> iOpera: ed2k://|file|Thale.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-WiKi.mkv|4695088126|5B2BF596BB69EA46177482C6A87641ED|h=X2AWHYYJVRCQYZUAAPGEQ2DI3BNRPNHZ|/
<iOpera> jusss: 好吧。继续下
<iOpera> ed2k啊。。先bt吧
<iOpera> 草。。。。。。。。。。4.75M/s
<bye_bye> iOpera: 你要种子? 发你邮箱?
<iOpera> 草草。没速度了。直线掉下来。
<iOpera> 4.26M了。又
<bye_bye> iOpera: .... 神经网...
<iOpera> 7.4M了。真神经了。
<jusss> iOpera: 那个font可以直接用名称？不用指定字体具体位置？
<iOpera> 新版本的。就是这样的。老格式还不支持了。 jusss
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/239122 bye_bye 快下载完了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/35730/dong-to-be-patent-of-mac
<iOpera> jusss:
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ “咚——”已经成为 Mac 电脑启动声音专利 - 开源中国
<onlylove> 苹果快傻了
<iOpera> 傻了。下载完了。这么快。
<bye_bye> iOpera: 啥电影来的?
<adam8157> iOpera: 830MB/s ????
<iOpera> 就 jusss 给的那个啊
<iOpera> adam8157: 8.4M
<onlylove> 围观壕
<adam8157> iOpera: 你100M光纤?
<iOpera> 丫丫的。一辈子没见过这么快的。
<iOpera> 反正是光纤。不知道速度
<jusss> iOpera: 我man了下，貌似我的支持
<imtxc> 我在kernel 代码中grep 1d04 找不到就意思说我编译的内核里面没有 8086:1d04这个设备的驱动么
<imtxc> iOpera: 4.75M 不错嘛
<iOpera> 最高。8.xx
<imtxc> 我们学校周围网吧全能到这个速度的…… 稳定6.xxM
<iOpera> 啥学校。厉害
<imtxc> iOpera: 或许只是他们是小网吧，不限制速度，一个网吧的带宽让一个人用了也说不定
<palomino|working> ......
<iOpera> 其实，公务员用的，才快。nnnnd 不要钱，还可以20M多。
<imtxc> iOpera: 他们网速不快菜被人偷走了谁给你安排元旦假期么……
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼讓 offlineimap 不同步 archived 的 label:INBOX 郵件?
<adam8157> \rs: 这标签offlineimap看不到
<jusss> iOpera: 在tty下还可以看视频
<\rs> adam8157: archive 爲什麼還會被同步
<jusss> iOpera: 好神奇
<adam8157> \rs: all mail里有
 * defy 用过kickstart的说说这东西好不好用？
<adam8157> \rs: 我就没同步archive和几个特定的box
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼不同步archive?
<adam8157> \rs: offlineimap会指定同步那些的啊...
<adam8157> \rs: 再说, 有inbox的label怎么还会是archive?
<adam8157> \rs: archive指的是没有label的
<iOpera> jusss: 字幕呢？有没
<adam8157> \rs: check offlineimap's folderfilter
<apu5800k> 你们的网速都是gaoji货
<apu5800k> 看高清电影爽歪歪了
<yunfan> iOpera: 我的grep egrep 统统 \s\+失效了 \s*就可以 这是怎么回事
<\rs> grep \+ egrep + 注意 ''
<yunfan> \rs: 怎么说？
<yunfan> 我是用 ''包起来的
<\rs> adam8157: gmail 裏全部 archive 後 rm -rf ~/.offlineimap 重做了&
<yunfan> \rs: 我在 grep里 \+也不行 怎么会是来着
<yunfan> adam8157: 牛蛋出来说下
<jusss> iOpera: 嗯
<adam8157> yunfan: ''包裹了还转义加号干啥
<yunfan> adam8157: posix regex对+要用那个 egrep当然不用了
<jusss> iOpera: http://www.shooter.cn/xml/sub/230/230593.xml
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ The Dark Knight Rises 字幕 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn
<iOpera> jusss: 已经找到了。
<\rs> yunfan: 完整cmdline
 * adam8157 afk
<yunfan> wait
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 戴尔e6430安装ubuntu安了一边就黑屏，求高手帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395336 笔记本原来自带的也是ubuntu，重新分区安了windows后再次安装ubuntu时就装不上了，试了好几次，连opensuSE都试过了，也不行，求高手帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 apleilx — 2012-12-13 15:24 …
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/160402   \rs
<\rs> yunfan: \ 已經沒了。慎用 .+
<yunfan> \rs: 啥?
<yunfan> .+? 可以吧
<yunfan> sysop@db2:/tmp$ egrep -c 'GET\s*\/stats_imp\.php.+?adtype=2' test.log
<yunfan> 34690
<yunfan> sysop@db2:/tmp$ egrep -c 'GET\s+\/stats_imp\.php.+?adtype=2' test.log
<yunfan> 0
<yunfan> \rs: 你看看
<iOpera> .+... 你这匹配全部？
<iOpera> 你哪串log呢。
<yunfan> 你看下两个的结果
<yunfan> 就是改+成为*就有结果了 但是那样不是我的预期
<iOpera> 在前面也是范围的时候，应该用*。用+是会出问题的。
<iOpera> 你的\s其实也是范围
<yunfan> 但是 *不是连0次都能匹配么
<iOpera> 如果要强制至少有一个，你要环视或者简单匹配一个。这点是有些不舒服。
<iOpera> 那是字面意思。没错。
<yunfan> iOpera: 是grep的正则有特殊规定么？ 我用sed倒是没问题
<iOpera> sed会没问题？
<yunfan> sed我都是用 \+
<iOpera> 不是说\+。是说前面的\s
<iOpera> 你sed还要[]来呢
<yunfan> sed里也可以\s
<yunfan> =下
<jusss> yunfan: 设置vo=fbdev后在tty下打开mplayer后，死机了。。。
<iOpera> 我记得有一个里面不行。好久没用sed grep写复杂的了。
<yunfan> sysop@db2:/tmp$ sed -n '/GET\s\+\/stats_imp\.php.\+adtype=2/p' test.log | wc -l
<yunfan> 34690
<iOpera> 我当sed的正则是猪。
<yunfan> 你看 我sed就没问题
<\rs> sed -r
<yunfan> 这个grep好挫
<iOpera> 难道是进步了
<yunfan> jusss: lol 那基本是这样
<yunfan> 那我还是用sed吧 grep伤不起
<jusss> yunfan: 你。。。
<jusss> iOpera: 呜呜，刚才jyf骗我在tty下打开mplayer然后死机了。。。
<iOpera> jusss: 你的tty开了fb没
<iOpera> 他的确是带了骗你的意思。只是你不动脑筋嘛。lol
<jusss> iOpera: 不知道开没开，没搞过fb,
<iOpera> fbterm
<iOpera> 启动就知道了
<jusss> iOpera: no
<jusss> iOpera: 我xterm
<onlylove> 可以用egrep么
<iOpera> @？
<iOpera> onlylove: -E 一样。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要不要看看frame buffer
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl Lai] hello 大家好
<yunfan> 微薄挂了
<onlylove> iOpera: 一样么……当我没说
<\rs> yunfan: 你grep不是gnu的吧
<yunfan> iOpera: 也谈不上骗 我以前就是这样看电影 问题是他自己的tty默认没加vga参数嘛
<yunfan> \rs: ubuntu的 难道是另外一家
<iOpera> 加vga参数的时代。似乎也遥远了
<yunfan> 那现在怎么玩？ 我在tty还是用vga那时候 现在都浮上来了
<jusss> iOpera: onlylove 怎么看
<jusss> onlylove: frame buffer怎么看
<onlylove> jusss: 我要你研究下那东西
<iOpera> 看啥。蛋疼才去fb
<\rs> iOpera: 不要紧就匹配一行内的
<iOpera> 。
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么知道怎么看，我用consle又不看电影
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl Lai] ubuntu现在也搞间谍软件吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl Lai] 被stallman 喷了
<jusss> onlylove: 先把mplayer搞定在看
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl Lai] 搜索出来的一堆亚马逊的东东
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨天就把蝙蝠侠下载下来了，到现在还没看。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 都快纠结死了
<onlylove> jusss: 开X
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有线连接不能连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395338 笔记本 型号 联想 y470 用的是联通宽带 安装ubuntu 12.10 有线连接不能用 我的有线连接下有一个 wired connection 1 还有一个自动以太网 都是连接好长时间后出现有线连接断开的提示，无线连接能用 。 本人小白，在win …
<yunfan> \rs: 我确认 是gnu的 额
 * yunfan (defmacro grep [regex] `(let [regex# ~regex] (sed -n '/regex#/p')))
<tenzu> ？？
<yunfan> iOpera: 这个egrep的速度还不如sed加了管道的快
<tenzu> iOpera: 神你最近推的比较多
<jusss> onlylove: 就是在X里打开mplayer出现各种纠结问题
<onlylove> jusss: X里面各种纠结？
<onlylove> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_framebuffer
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Linux framebuffer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> tenzu: 叫兽，你的女王是missing ?
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> http://blog.csdn.net/ryman/article/details/1351005
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 什么是FrameBuffer？（转载） - 小伟 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<tenzu> jusss: 怎么可能
<onlylove> jusss: 我不是和你说了装gmplayer么
<jusss> tenzu: 那missing是谁
<iOpera> 娘娘腔 娘娘腔 北方的都是。 tenzu
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<iOpera> 一个in ing分个啥
<tenzu> jusss: 就是论坛里的missing呗
<tenzu> iOpera: 请跟我读：“倍儿哏儿”
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<onlylove> 第三个字不认识……
<iOpera> 一个in ing分个g 鸡巴。
 * tenzu 觉得神变粗鲁了
<iOpera> 你不是喜欢嘛
<iOpera> 打到疼疼
<yunfan> tenzu: 粗点好 鲁也好 鲁男子 直也
<onlylove> 哏（gen）
<tenzu> yunfan: 你是想说撸男子吧
<yunfan> tenzu: lol 粗撸也比细撸好
<tenzu> yunfan: 撸多了变粗？
<iOpera> 啥。其实那是北方用词啊。鸡巴。
<iOpera> 北方才粗鲁。lol
<yunfan> tenzu: 有可能
<yunfan> iOpera: 胡说 娘娘腔的怎么会粗
<yunfan> 应该是 细鲁
<iOpera> in->ing en->eng an->ang 蛋疼
<onlylove> 中文发音太多了，让外国人怎么学啊
<nopcall> /quit/quit
<zzc> 毛泽东被人喊万岁 结果83岁就死了  那写没被喊万岁的领导人  多数都比他命长
<jusss> iOpera: 不停的卡呀
<jusss> iOpera: mplayer
<iOpera> 教授。你来说下 zuan zhuan zuang zhuang  我测试下你的蛋疼程度。 tenzu_
<iOpera> tenzu: 你居然带尾巴来的。
<iOpera> jusss: 你破机器吧。我没见过啥问题。
<iOpera> 去换解码器。
<yunfan> zzc: 也有不少比他啊短命的
<onlylove> 机器如果太烂估计换解码器都不行
<tenzu_> iOpera: 没有zuang这个字吧
<zzc> yunfan, 寿终正寝的  多数都比他命长 是多数
<iOpera> tenzu_: 是没。只是规则有，你应该能读出来
<tenzu> iOpera: 我肯定能读出来
<iOpera> 录音，发出来吧。教授
<tenzu> iOpera: 呸，没你那么无聊
<iOpera> 额。就退却了？
<jusss> iOpera: 或许你说对了，vlc不卡,mplayer就是卡。。。
<iOpera> 一点没学术精神嘛。还当教授。
<iOpera> ham 哈摸呢
<tenzu> iOpera: 我又不是学文科的
<iOpera> 哈摸被ban了？
<onlylove> hamo好像没在
<iOpera> 让蛤蟆来教你 phd的意思。lol tenzu
<iOpera> 可怜的蛤蟆
<iOpera> adam8157: 关门，放蛤蟆。
<tenzu> iOpera: 黑毛最大舌头长，不知道发音准不准
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽V5
<tenzu> s/最/嘴/g
<roylez> tenzu: 推倒多少学生妹了？
<iOpera> 我只是要听你标准的读音啊
<tenzu> roylez: 据说下学期要带本科生毕业设计，然后你懂的
<iOpera> 丫丫。乐乐又来一话题了。 :D
<onlylove> 带几个
<tenzu> 至少4个
<iOpera> onlylove: 最多双胞胎嘛
<yunfan> tenzu: 我是
<onlylove> 一个人带么？我毕业的时候都是成组的，一组带一组
<roylez> tenzu: 擦，派一个来18摸做毕业设计啊，我paper发的不少的
<tenzu> 按照男女比例4:21的平均值，估计能分到一个妹子
<roylez> tenzu: ..............
<iOpera> 教授的数学，不好啊
<tenzu> 擦，21:4
<iOpera> 这比率，只分一个。。
<iOpera> 臭屁教授
<onlylove> 不是一般的不好啊
<roylez> tenzu: 我以为只能分一条腿呢
<iOpera> 94
<tenzu> roylez: 大boss手下有个师妹要当灭绝师太了，据说很漂亮哟，给你留着
<jusss> iOpera: 现在vlc也开始卡了。。
<iOpera> 你要灭绝 roylez?
<roylez> tenzu: 说实话更喜欢米国餐馆里面的服务生...
<jusss> iOpera: 这是咋回事
<onlylove> jusss: 给你五分钱，给自己买台好点的电脑吧
<iOpera> jusss: 。。你的系统，反正是乱的。搞不清
<tenzu> roylez: Penny那种的？
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。穷呀，难道我该入手树莓派了？
<iOpera> roylez: https://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=strict&client=opera&hs=YQT&rls=zh-cn&channel=suggest&q=%E7%B1%B3%E5%9B%BD%E9%A4%90%E9%A6%86%E9%87%8C%E9%9D%A2%E7%9A%84%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E7%94%9F&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1190&bih=633&sei=c43JUO2NLe2YiAfXiIDADg
<kk> iOpera ⇪ ti: 米国餐馆里面的服务生 - Google Search
<jusss> iOpera: 我一直10.10,没更新过呀
<jusss> iOpera: 实在不行我换发行版了
<iOpera> 换吧。
<iOpera> 1010的pa的lag。估计还一直在。你如果没更新过的话。
<jusss> iOpera: 换树莓派还是发行版
<tenzu> jusss: 换arch
<onlylove> 换树莓派你得搭上台显示器
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，不买树莓派了，穷的没钱了
<jusss> onlylove: 我换发行版吧，
<jusss> iOpera: 现在totem vlc mplayer都开始卡了
<sjd_zeus> =-O
<sjd_zeus> 咋没人说话呢
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 是谁的问题？？！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395341 我的笔记本T430i，才装了Ubuntu12.04两个星期，今天中午电源坏掉了。。。 我还只是用Eclipse看看代码，没怎么大倒腾，就出现这种情况让我情何以堪啊。。。是我的笔记本太矫情，还是Ubuntu太彪悍。。。 统计信息:  …
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 到现在linux的电源管理还是有点问题
<sjd_zeus> 我感觉还好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 我的就是笔记本   我一般都是插电源用
<sjd_zeus> 我的HP4321s,用了很久了，各种版本的Linux都装过
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] ubuntu还是别装在笔记本上
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] ubuntu还是装在台式机上比较好
<sjd_zeus> 没台式机
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 我totem vlc mplayer现在播mp4一卡一卡的
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 你知道怎么回事吗
<jusss> 还真不敢换系统怕出毛病
<sjd_zeus> 显卡驱动检查了没？
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 怎么检查
 * yunfan 又碰到那个额两个sedd管道的bug
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 显示画面一卡一卡的，声音也会卡
<iOpera> jusss: 开ssh，让我们上身。检查你的系统。
<iOpera> 我给你直接升级/配置好
<iOpera> 有条件，开vnc，我来测试你的播放速度。lol
<jusss> iOpera: 哦
<jusss> iOpera: 我想换个笔记本了
<iOpera> 支持。
<jusss> iOpera: 想换Debian了
<iOpera> 我现在的新本本，键盘布局不喜欢，退给你吧。
<iOpera> 大便跟落后啊
<jusss> iOpera: 我很穷的。。。
<iOpera> 你换贱兔洗发水吧
<jusss> iOpera: how much
<iOpera> 。。
<iOpera> 8折
<jusss> iOpera: 直接价格吧
<iOpera> 6700*0.8
<iOpera> 要不。赶紧
<onlylove> 什么本子那么贵
<trying> imtxc_: yo?
<xhw514> exit
<hamo__> roylez: 我准备刷机了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装软件失败。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395344 我安装软件提示失败，但是在桌面上有安装好的程序，不能用。所有软件安装时都提示错误。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan-linux — 2012-12-13 17:02
<hamo__> roylez: 我决定刷ddwrt了
<hamo__> roylez: openwrt对我来说太gaoji了
<hamo__> eexpress: 神，让蛋蛋踢了自己吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 你买了个啥本子
<gfrog> hamo__: 你买了啥？
<hamo__> gfrog: 路由器一只
<defy> adam8157, 我现在极度仇富，看见炫富的就想咬两口
<gfrog> hamo__: 擦，说有用的
<adam8157> defy: 谁炫富了
<hamo__> gfrog: 就是路由器一只啊，对了，还有一大袋洗衣粉
<gfrog> hamo__: 我想求帽子。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 703n
<hamo__> 。。。
 * hamo__ 我也想求帽子
<gfrog> hamo__: 真受不了乃了。
<defy> hamo__, 然后就被鄙视了
<hamo__> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> hamo__: 乃昨天喊了一天，我还不知道你要买路由嘛，我想问你买的啥型号。
<adam8157> gfrog: 703n
<hamo__> gfrog: 哦，还是蛋蛋了解你
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到了。。
<hamo__> gfrog: 不愧是壕机油... cc adam8157
<gfrog> hamo__: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo__: 刷了能多啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 整了半下午也没弄明白新的打印机设置。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 服了KDE了
<hamo__> adam8157: 多出好多节操
<adam8157> gfrog: ..
<bluezd> hamo__: 我以前买了个 linksys 的，刷的 dd-wrt
<adam8157> hamo__: 能说正经的不
<hamo__> bluezd: ddwrt和openwrt啥区别？
<hamo__> adam8157: 我也没刷过啊
<gfrog> hamo__: 那小玩意刷ddwrt干嘛，还嫌不够慢？
<adam8157> gfrog: +1
<hamo__> adam8157: 没看我这两天天天在这学呢
<hamo__> gfrog: 据说ddwrt 2M就能用了？
<bluezd> gfrog: 远程连到家里方便啊，还能远程 Wake On Line
<gfrog> hamo__: 那也慢
<gfrog> bluezd: 远程？有个花生壳不就够了？
<hamo__> bluezd:  ddwrt和openwrt啥区别？
<gfrog> hamo__: 一个是dd一个是open
<adam8157> hamo__: dd是固件, open是系统
<hamo__> adam8157: 哪个好？
<bluezd> hamo__: dd 是基于 open 的，感觉dd 操作要好于 open 但是 dd 安装软件不方便 得配置
<adam8157> hamo__: 你内存不够吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 现在的dd不基于open
<gfrog> hamo__: 没奇葩需求别乱刷了，官方固件很稳定的
<gfrog> huntxu: hutuxu
<bluezd> hamo__: 我买的是 linksys WRT54GS
<hamo__> huntxu: 胡胡
<hamo__> gfrog: 恩，我现在也有点动摇了
<hamo__> gfrog: 还好我刷了最新的官方固件
<hamo__> adam8157: 昨天网上下了个网友改的固件，我的fast直接就变成了tp-link，省了26
<bluezd> gfrog: 那也得机器打开才行啊，我的意思是远程 ssh 到 router 中然后开家里机器
<hamo__> bluezd: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo__: 那26差在做工上
<hamo__> bluezd: 我用他就是出差用
<hamo__> adam8157: 网友拆过，板子是一模一样的
<huntxu> gfrog: 喲
<gfrog> hamo__: 度娘有出差？
<hamo__> gfrog: 有啊
<adam8157> hamo__: 用料不一样
<hamo__> adam8157: 都说了是一模一样的了
<adam8157> hamo__: 你买的fast的啊
<bluezd> hamo__: 那买个普通的就行了呗
<adam8157> hamo__: 用料你能看出来?
<gfrog> bluezd: 哦，好吧，这算是个奇葩需求了。
<hamo__> adam8157: 不同的，可能是外壳和盒子
<hamo__> adam8157: 必需fast
<huntxu> hamo__: 長尾蛤蟆
<hamo__> adam8157: 穷，买不起
<adam8157> hamo__: 只差14块钱啊
<hamo__> adam8157: 26啊
<adam8157> hamo__: http://www.360buy.com/product/533588.html  703n 99
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 【迅捷FWR171-3G】迅捷（FAST）FWR171-3G 150M迷你型3G路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<hamo__> adam8157:  95-68
<hamo__> adam8157: 我从z.cn买的
<adam8157> hamo__: 哦
 * gfrog 现在f19强制给我装texlive，太讨厌了。 adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 0 0
<bluezd> adam8157: 咱们这永远也不会有机会出差对吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 你出差干啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 就问问
<huntxu> gfrog: 都19了 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 19好久了
<huntxu> bluezd: 藍澤東
<huntxu> gfrog: texlive只用鏡像 = =
<huntxu> 所以還是用的2009
<eexpress> adam8157:  这 bluezd 想和你干嘛？出差好危险的。
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnd
<adam8157> eexpress: 你买了个啥本子
<huntxu> eexpress: 神崽崽上幾年級了啊
<hamo__> adam8157: 还木
<eexpress> 自己的还没买啊。 adam8157
<eexpress> huntxu: 大二
<hamo__> eexpress: 老神
<eexpress> 乖蛤蟆。二年纪大班。
<hamo__> eexpress: 坏淫！
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这一下午 全让sed毁了 cc MeaCulpa
<eexpress> yunfan: 平时尽扯谈，临时抱佛脚。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神
<adam8157> eexpress: lol
<\rs> yunfan: 用 webalizer awstats 之類的 log 分析軟件
<yunfan> eexpress: 你不也一样 你扯了那么淡 也没给我解决
<yunfan> \rs: 主要是速度问题 我要用py 问题就解决了 不过速度不行
<yunfan> 考虑学下flex bison
<yunfan> 弄个编译到c代码的
<\rs> 用現成工具不要自己造很多情況你寫的re考慮不到的
<yunfan> \rs: 找到个挫方法避开那个问题 现在脚本跑起来了 得 48m x 30 以后得到结果
<\rs> yunfan: 如果 GET 在開頭的話你加上 ^ 會快很多
<adam8157> 嗯
<yunfan> \rs: 问题是不在嘛 apache的log 前面还有ip呢
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • AirDroid: 摆脱有线的羁绊，轻松管理 Android 设备 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395349 http://airdroid.com/ 通过 AirDroid 这个 Android 应用，你只要在任何网络浏览器（如 Firefox 或 Chrome）中便可对 Android 设备进行轻松管理，从此摆脱线缆的羁绊，这种感觉真是太好不过了 …
<\rs> gnu grep對輸入有優化，用了Boyer-Moore，缺陷是它沒用dfa，你自己揉一個dfa性能也許比它高那麼一點。否則你寫的flex+bison決計比不上它的
<apu5800k> Ubuntu默认的分区系统把我的硬盘给划分了一个16GB 的交换分区
<apu5800k> 真是浪费
<apu5800k> 本来才有120G的是硬盘
<apu5800k> 就被占用了16GB
<yunfan> apu5800k: 可以手动分嘛
<apu5800k> 手动分的话，要重新安装系统啊
<apu5800k> 蛋很疼的说
<apu5800k> 我用磁盘管理工具把那个交换分区给禁用了
<apu5800k> 结果不能进入系统
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu进桌面之前花屏，进桌面后正常。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395352 如题，在出现grub菜单之后，进入桌面之前花屏，关机或者重启时退出桌面时也花屏。。最早用的11.10，连tty都花屏，后来安装了startup manager之后调整了一下，然后tty正常了，但是进入 …
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 进不了系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395353 grub过后就是一堆英文翻滚 滚到这里就卡住了，光标一闪一闪 Quote: /scripts/init -bottom ......done init:mountall main process(251) terminated with status 127 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-12-13 19:12
<black_angel> telnet 到一台主机之后，如何往那台主机上面传文件呢？是不是要安装 ftp sever 才行
<apu5800k> 安装ssh
<apu5800k> 这样就可以了
<black_angel> 如果是 windows 主机呢？
 * black_angel locked
<black_angel> ping
<apu5800k> 蛤蟆你用两个IP啊
<black_angel> 虚拟机上一个
<apu5800k> 哦
<apu5800k> 又准备干活了
<apu5800k> 今天等了一天
<apu5800k> 没有收到任何快件
<apu5800k> 明天收到手发抖了
<apu5800k> 买树莓派要买一大堆的周边配件
<apu5800k> 外壳，电源，电源线，HDMI转接线，SD卡
<apu5800k> USB扩展
<apu5800k> 无线网卡
<apu5800k> 无线路由器
<apu5800k> 显示器
<apu5800k> 键盘
<apu5800k> 鼠标
<apu5800k> 散热器
<apu5800k> 读卡器
<apu5800k> 还有音箱
<iamfbi> hi,everybody, 有什么命令可以设置网络代理？
<black_angel> apu5800k, 兄弟，你先试用，过段时间我购买树莓的时候就来请教你
<apu5800k> 嗯
<black_angel> apu5800k, 这样搞起来就不用什么都从头开始啦，哈哈
<apu5800k> 你的显示器是什么接口的？？？
<black_angel> apu5800k, dvi, crt 的都有
<apu5800k> 要是有HDMI的显示器就省事多了
<apu5800k> 没有HDMI的接口很蛋疼
<apu5800k> 你要买好的转接线才能用
<apu5800k> 我买的一个65块钱的HDMI转VGA的都用不了
<apu5800k> 因为这个转接线是没有带电源的
<apu5800k> 需要从树莓派上供电
<black_angel> 我的也是 VGA 的，- -!
<apu5800k> 但是树莓派上的电源电量很低
<apu5800k> 无法驱动那个HDMI转VGA的转接线
<apu5800k> 你要是用VGA的显示器的话
<black_angel> 蛋疼了
<apu5800k> 你还得买个带电源的HDMI转VGA线
<apu5800k> 不然，买那些没有电源的转接线是用不了的
<cfy> 没事的。
<cfy> 我就是不带电源的hdmi转vga
<black_angel> cfy, 兄弟你也买了一个树莓来玩？
<apu5800k> cfy: 你用的电源是多大的
<cfy> black_angel: 是阿
<cfy> apu5800k: 1A的
<apu5800k> 我用的电源好像不够电量
<apu5800k> 那就是我的电源还不够了
<black_angel> cfy, 看来已经有人把路走好了
<apu5800k> 你是不是买的奔迈充电器啊
<apu5800k> 那个是5V 1A的
<cfy> 我的就是一般的手机用的呀
<apu5800k> 我现在在网上订购了两个惠普的5V 2A
<apu5800k> 我的手机充电器没有那么大的电量
<apu5800k> 只有600毫安
<apu5800k> 是诺基亚的充电器
<apu5800k> 两个都是一样
<apu5800k> 所以，用不了
<apu5800k> 要等网上订购的那两个电源
<apu5800k> 现在已经刷好系统了
<apu5800k> 就等转接线和电源了
<apu5800k> 原来，SD卡还是sandisk的最好
<apu5800k> 我买错了
<apu5800k> 我买的是金士顿的SD卡
<apu5800k> CLASS10的，每秒10MB
<apu5800k> sandisk的高速SD卡可达90MB/s
<cfy> ....
<apu5800k> 不过，10MB/s的金士顿SD卡也应该够用了
<cfy> rpi最快20MB写入。。
<apu5800k> cfy: 你买的多少钱？
<apu5800k> 那个树莓派
<apu5800k> 在哪里买的？？？
<apu5800k> 我是在x宝买的
<apu5800k> 本来可以在ICKEY上自己订购的
<huntxu> adam8157: . amazon和amazon.cn需要兩個不同賬戶麽
<apu5800k> 但是要注册
<apu5800k> 太麻烦了
<apu5800k> 我直接多花点钱在X宝上买了
<apu5800k> huntxu: 那是不同的地方了
<apu5800k> 不同的主机了对吧
<cfy> apu5800k: 300左右，element买的
<black_angel> 对了，我搞了一台旧的 Thinkpad X20 回来，结果发现，这家伙既没有光驱、又不支持 USB 启动，还不带网络接口，只有一个直连 adsl 的接口，如何来装系统呀，晕死了
<apu5800k> 哦
<apu5800k> 310
<apu5800k> 呵呵
<apu5800k> 比我少几十块钱
<apu5800k> 我在淘宝买的320
<apu5800k> 还要加22块的运费
<apu5800k> 店家送了一个外壳
<apu5800k> 你买外壳了吗？
<cfy> 没有阿
<cfy> 完全没有配件的。
<apu5800k> cfy: 你安装的是什么系统
<cfy> apu5800k: wheezy
<apu5800k> 我在淘宝上买的额，给送了一个外壳
<apu5800k> 蛮好的
<apu5800k> 我也是用的wheezy
<apu5800k> 等新买的SD到手后刷一个XBIAN
<cfy> 哦。
<apu5800k> 走了上班
<apu5800k> 你用的什么无线网卡呢
<apu5800k> 我没买到支持的无线网卡
<apu5800k> 我在淘宝上找了一个
<apu5800k> 但是，没货了
<apu5800k> 只好退款
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Linux ssh连接的界面美化问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395356 情况是这样的，我现在能远程通过ssh协议访问一台CentOS系统的服务器，我的PC机上装的Ubuntu，我的shell-Terminal做了个性化的（字体，背景之类的）。现在我发现我用远程连接服务器的时候不知 …
<helloworld> topic
<helloworld>  /topic
<oinil> gnome是通过什么来实现 休眠的啊？
<oinil> 有没有必要额外装一个pm-utils?
<eexpress> pm那些，缺省带了吧。
<eexpress> 都是dbus消息了
<void1> pm-utils默认会装的
<onborad> hi，有谁做过RTS5170？
<helloworld> 我/topic 怎么提示 Insufficient arguments for command
<eexpress> 破天猫。收货都js出错。
<cfy> yunfan: 用过nodejs么？我准备把一个c++程序做成addons
<onborad> 我的SD卡插口设备，在linux下面没有找到
<eexpress> helloworld: 等你有权限设置topic
<cfy> eexpress: 我终于感觉到我被lisp骗了好久了。。
<eexpress> 额。发现lisp是鸦片了？
<cfy> eexpress: 一种光环
<eexpress> 哦。外星光环
<cfy> eexpress: 但是，历史原因。现有的东西不够好。
<eexpress> 你的用途，觉得你的选择嘛。我可不会去选择lisp
<black_angel> eexpress, telnet 到一台主机之后，如何往那上面传东西呢？
<eexpress> 没telnet。都是ssh
<helloworld> 不是查看主题木。。。成设置主题了。。。
<eexpress> telnet 问 roylez
<black_angel> roylez, telnet 到一台主机之后，如何往那上面传东西呢？
<test> -nick nexus7ubuntu
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么历史原因？
<eexpress> pocoyo: cfy为了泡妹子。就这原因嘛。
<black_angel> 原来是不行的，只有在自己机器上架设 ftp 服务器，然后再 ftp 回来就可以。
<cfy> eexpress: 怎么能通过这个泡到妹子？
<cfy> pocoyo: ai winter
<eexpress> black_angel: 你目的是干嘛？
<eexpress> cfy: lol
<black_angel> eexpress, 我想传个 python 的安装文件到我那旧 x20 上面去
<onborad> 而淡满
<eexpress> black_angel: scp直接过去。
<black_angel> x20 只有拆硬盘装系统了，没招了
<onborad> 二蛋
<black_angel> eexpress, 那是 windows 2003 呀
<eexpress> 2003. 那格式化算了。
<eexpress> py? 难道是那goa.
<black_angel> x20 光驱没有，网卡没有，不支持 usb 启动，只有拆硬盘装系统
<eexpress> 网卡都没。啥奇葩机器
<eexpress> 咋telnet
<cfy> black_angel: 拆硬盘dd过去
<eexpress> 双绞线可以传文件
<eexpress> 跑zmodern协议
<black_angel> 问题再出现，那旧硬盘竟然是 IDE 针式的，要装系统还得去二手市场买个转换器回来才能搞
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我一直以为是 zmodem 的……
<eexpress> 砸了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我有 ide 转 usb 的线。
<eexpress> 。。这bug
<eexpress> lol
<black_angel> 我花100 元钱买回来的 thinkpad x20 啦
<cfy> eexpress: 对于E.E.来说，两根线就能传咯
<eexpress> 收藏吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么年代的？
<eexpress> 过几年，升值
<eexpress> cfy: 自己当地线。也算3根线。 :D
<black_angel> 好像是 2000 年的机器，当年可是卖到 1 万多的呢，现在我花 100 块钱买回来的
<eexpress> 2线协议也有。lin总线
<black_angel> 那兄弟还有一台 thinkpad x24 ，屏幕坏掉了，卖 150 元钱，所以就没买那台，买了 x20 回来
<cfy> eexpress: 高级。。。
<eexpress> 你这收破烂的行业嘛。 black_angel
<black_angel> 买回来给小朋友练打字用的
<eexpress> cfy: freescale的bootloader就是2线的
<eexpress> black_angel: 那不如买一个android的u盘那种的电脑。
<eexpress> 接hdmi的
<black_angel> 总价超过 100 元钱啦
<eexpress> 那买一个打字机嘛。飞鱼牌的
<eexpress> 手感好多了
<black_angel> 还有这种玩意
<eexpress> 还不要电
<eexpress> 打字机啊。。
<eexpress> 国产名牌
<iyzsong> ...
<eexpress> houge: 搞清楚steam全部没。
<pityonline> houge: Full Circle 中文杂志还在做吗？
<eexpress> ● rhythmbox-client --print-playing
<eexpress> 阿肯 - Lonely
<eexpress> 无聊了
<black_angel> Akon 的歌，好听
<cfy> eexpress: 算上接地的？
<cfy> \rs: 有试过做nodejs的addons么？
<eexpress> black_angel: 你这也知道
<black_angel> eexpress, 我一大学同学，他天天听英文歌，牛人一个，他介绍的
<eexpress> 那推荐几个
<CyrusYzGTt>  后边女子笑道：“不用解释，我又没有怪你。若是别人，说不定会责怪你莫名其妙发怒，可是我不会。因为我知道，其实你不是真的发怒，也不是生气，而是你这个人太过固执和坚强，有时候想说两句温柔关心的话，你又说不出口，最后就变成了发怒一般，所以我只当你关心我，又怎么会生气？”
<black_angel> Jessica Simpson - I Wanna Love Forever 超级好听的一首，评价非常高的，忘了是什么年度最受欢迎歌曲了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 加拿大美联飞行学院雕像再见了现在就有点德版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395364 法进行船体改造的时候，一个叫喊声响起。 “少爷，少爷，有客加拿大美联飞行学院过来，夫加拿大美联飞行学院叫你马上到镇口去迎接。”这个声音很熟，并且还是由黑珍珠号以 …
<eexpress> 标准品质 8.7M (mp3 128kbps)
<eexpress> 高品质 6.1M (mp3 192kbps)
<eexpress> 。。。
<iyzsong> v.v
<eexpress> Jessica 这名字，我老记得就是那个光屁股的美女。
<black_angel> 你真人才
<eexpress> 啥破歌，敲半天鼓了。
<black_angel> 高潮没到
<eexpress> 至今没人声。。
<black_angel> 你下载的是啥版本呀
<black_angel> 人声都没有，那肯定就不是原版啦
<eexpress> 才出来。2分钟。。
<black_angel> 肯定下载错了
<eexpress> Jessica Simpson - I Wanna Love You Forever
<eexpress> 不好听
<black_angel> http://music.baidu.com/song/7437572
<kk> black_angel 啥标题, ⇪ I Wanna Love You Forever-Jessica Simpson_百度音乐-音乐无处不在
<black_angel> 你肯定是找了百度的第一首，我听了一下，完全不是
<eexpress> Lady Gaga - Bad Romance
<eexpress> Akon - Beautiful
<black_angel> Akon Don't Matter
<eexpress> 咋唱得这么痛苦。。。 I Wanna Love You Forever
<black_angel> 看来你根本不懂音乐呀
<black_angel> :D
<eexpress> 纯不喜欢。不成调。不懂。
<eexpress> Vengaboys - Kiss (When the Sun Don't Shine) 这我喜欢。跟你不是一个道的
<black_angel> hip-hop 合不合适呀
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求助星际译王的词典下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395367 我百度了好久也没找到星际译王的词典下载页面，哪位有发我一个份把。谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 g260582472 — 2012-12-13 21:20
<Saturn_> 大家都用什么邮件客户端的， 我发现 thundermail， evolution 太难用了。 能给我推荐推荐几个好用的么
<maivel> kk: claws mail
<kk> maivel, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<Saturn_> 能像gmail 那样读邮件吗？ 尤其是邮件列表， 要一个主题一起读
<black_angel> thunderbird 有用过没？
<twang> black_angel: 貌似tb的gpg有问题
<black_angel> 我还怎么用 mail-list ，所以具体不清楚呢
<black_angel> 我还没怎么用 mail-lis
<imtxc> kick imtxc_
<erhandsome> Saturn_: thunderbird有个插件叫conversation,可以像gmail那样读邮件
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我现在用的是12.10，我想装10.04.谁能告诉我怎么重新装系统阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395373 我有10.04的系统镜像 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdyansong — 2012-12-13 22:19
<black_angel> 睡觉觉
<blueapple> ....
<jusss> roylez_: 刚把蝙蝠侠3看完
<jusss> roylez_: 就这样结束了，唉，
<roylez_> jusss: 渣，我在边处理邮件变开会
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。
<jusss> 拍的太快了，完全可以在2和3之间再插一部呀
<jusss> 里面猫女的出场少的可怜。。。
<black_angel> emacs 的 org-mode 超强大呀，刚看了下视频，我的天哪，这货太牛了
<jusss> 里面好像一直在喊，Possible,Faith is possible
<jusss> 还有另一个女主死的实在是有点怪异，那个女的是盗梦空间里的那个女的吧，
<jusss> roylez_: 给我推荐几个电影
<roylez_> jusss: 野蛮人罗纳尔
<roylez_> jusss: 笑破铁幕
<jusss> roylez_: 听名字不是很强大。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 不如美国战舰的名字给力，lol
<jusss> roylez_: 不知米国的阳光和天朝的阳光一样不
<jusss> 不想在过这种生活了，想换种生活环境和生活态度
<cleamoon> jusss,  来我们这里？
<jusss> cleamoon: 没钱，去不了你们那里
<cleamoon> jusss, 米国阳光是一样的，不过空气质量不一样
<cleamoon> jusss, 是呀，要买好多衣服...今天冻死了...-17度
<jusss> cleamoon: 我连买iphone的钱的1/7都没有
<jusss> mbp retina 不知要多少软妹币，我啥时候能买台，唉
<cleamoon> jusss, 买那玩意干什么？又贵又不实用
<jusss> cleamoon: 享受生活
<cleamoon> jusss, 去台湾旅游吃小吃呀
 * jusss 用着苦B的2G网络，山寨的Android机，n年不买一套新衣服，
<jusss> cleamoon: 没去过台湾，没出过省，
<cleamoon> jusss, 不错了，前几天我们这里电视播的一群中国被骗读私人野鸡大学的生活比你惨多了
<cleamoon> jusss, 你在哪里？
<jusss> cleamoon: 天朝的河北省
<cleamoon> jusss, 那就先去山东看看呗，很近的
<cleamoon> jusss, 不要跟团，自己去
<jusss> cleamoon: 不是很喜欢旅游
<cleamoon> jusss, 去几次就喜欢了
<cleamoon> jusss, 去爬泰山
<jusss> cleamoon: 比较懒，放假在家就没出去过，我倒是经常幻想有一天我就背着一个电脑包就出去旅游
<cleamoon> jusss, 电脑包不行吧...
<jusss> cleamoon: 那种双肩的包，像龙纹身的女孩里面那个女主在地铁站被抢的那种大包
<cleamoon> jusss, ...这种比喻...
<cleamoon> jusss, 你也可以学学八级拳呀，用来出门防身
<jusss> cleamoon: 当时我一看到那个包就喜欢上了
<jusss> cleamoon: 我真的不想出门
<cleamoon> jusss, ...买呀
<abine1> 树莓派没办法显示
<cleamoon> jusss, 就想买mbp？
<jusss> cleamoon: 不知道品牌名。。。而且是米国的都贵
<cleamoon> jusss, 如果有，买hm的。便宜
<jusss> cleamoon: 那只是一个幻想，我攒一年的钱也买不了一台
<abine1> 用HDMI转VGA接口无法显示
<abine1> jusss: 你可以的
<jusss> cleamoon: hm的包还没见过，hm不是女式包吗
<cleamoon> jusss, 那有没有什么现实的梦想呢？
<cleamoon> jusss, hm有男装
<jusss> cleamoon: 考试不挂课，顺利拿到毕业证，找到一个不错的工作
<jusss> cleamoon: 很少买衣服
<cleamoon> jusss, ......还没开始工作？那你还买什么奢侈品呀.....
<jusss> cleamoon: ...
<abine1> cleamoon: jusss要用来鼓励自己一下
<jusss> cleamoon: 我买mbp retina主要就是为了看电影
<cleamoon> jusss, 上学时留钱都买书吧...
<cleamoon> jusss, nexus 10足够了吧...
<jusss> cleamoon: 买书坑爹，书里面神马都没有
<abine1> 其实看电影买个高清硬盘播放器就好了
<cleamoon> jusss, 那是买错了书
<jusss> cleamoon: 几千块钱的书最后一百卖掉了
<abine1> 书中自有老鼠
<jusss> cleamoon: 从小学到高中的书
<cleamoon> jusss, 一个mbp够看200次电影院的电影了
<abine1> 称斤卖的吧
<abine1> 不过，MBP肯定不止看200部电影了
<cleamoon> jusss, 那些不算书...只是一个从你那里拿软妹币的借口
<cleamoon> abine1, 看好一点的呀
<abine1> cleamoon: 那啥叫书
<cleamoon> jusss, 平均每年最多10部可看的电影，一个mbp够看20年的...
<abine1> 3年那个MBP就老古董了
<cleamoon> abine1, 看完了觉得花的钱值的，至少要值得书本身
<abine1> 书买太多了
<abine1> 没时间看
<cleamoon> abine1, 到不了3年，想想09年人们用的都是什么货...
<jusss> cleamoon: 我实在无法认同某些大家都认为是好书的书
<abine1> 给老鼠当窝了
<jusss> cleamoon: 能讲清楚的，非得遮住盖住不讲清楚，还说是大师作品，
<cleamoon> jusss, 你指的是...?
<abine1> 那些神马管理学的
<jusss> cleamoon: 比如我学c,tcpl里根本就没讲清array是咋回事
<cleamoon> abine1, 管理学没有中文好书
<jusss> cleamoon: pointer on c,也没讲清array
<abine1> 那就4书5经啦
<jusss> abine1: 4书5经？
<abine1> 中文是孙子兵法最出名
<abine1> 所以很多人都装孙子
<cleamoon> jusss, pointer on c是提高用的...你得先会c再看pointer...
<cleamoon> jusss, tcpl不是好书，说的确实不清楚
<jusss> abine1: 国人写的书最坑，你如果写一本谁都看不懂的书，你就是大师了
<abine1> 正解
<cleamoon> jusss, tcpl要求读者水平不是0,不适合什么都不会的用来入门，复习倒不错
<jusss> cleamoon: 已经会了当然不用再学了，只有不会才学
<cleamoon> jusss, 那倒不一定...复习呗...
<abine1> jusss: 有没有兴趣弄树莓派啊
<jusss> cleamoon: 关于array的神马内情向量 符号表，这些概念我没在这些大师的作品看到，只看到他们模糊的对array一笔带过，不讲清楚
<cleamoon> abine1, 孙子兵法实在不知道有什么有名的...明明是非常古老的书...
<jusss> abine1: 我小白，买了也不会装系统。。。
<abine1> 古树发新芽啊
<cleamoon> jusss, 他们不屑讲而已...现在用array的很少了...一般都直接用vector
<cleamoon> abine1, 树莓派是什么？
<jusss> cleamoon: 他们既然不屑讲还出毛书，他们干脆不屑写书好了，
<cleamoon> jusss, 挣钱买mbp呀
<cleamoon> jusss, 你是学电脑的吗？
<jusss> cleamoon: no
<abine1> cleamoon: 是一个新出的卡式电脑板子
<abine1> ARM的
<abine1> 一个英国慈善基金会开发出来的
<cleamoon> abine1, 哦，raspberry pi吧
<abine1> 嗯
<cleamoon> abine1, 买那个干什么？
<abine1> 正式
<abine1> 正是
<cleamoon> jusss, 哪是什么？
<abine1> 买来玩
<abine1> 折腾的
<cleamoon> abine1, 去买个篮球玩
<jusss> cleamoon: 通信
<abine1> 球没球场
<abine1> 这里有好几个球了
<cleamoon> jusss, 好玩吗？我认识一个学通信的，她们那里挺sb的
<abine1> 我买的一个篮球给小孩拿回家了
<cleamoon> abine1, 羽毛球？
<jusss> cleamoon: 不好玩
<abine1> 羽毛球也有了
<abine1> 足球也有
<cleamoon> 那就够折腾了吧...
<abine1> 兵乓球也有
<abine1> 没有台球而已
<cleamoon> abine1, 要台球干什么...齁难的...
<jusss> pityonline: p姐你不睡呀
<cleamoon> jusss, 通信需要c++吗...
<jusss> pityonline: 怎么不停的上上下下
<jusss> cleamoon: no
<abine1> cleamoon: 台球只能去外面打
<abine1> 我已经刷好一个树莓派的系统了
<abine1> 但是现在无法使用
<cleamoon> abine1, 那就不要打了呗...
<cleamoon> jusss, 那为什么要学...
<abine1> 因为我的显示器是VGA接口的
<jusss> cleamoon: 兴趣
<cleamoon> jusss, ...那为什么不学编程去...
<abine1> 买的HDMI转VGA转接线无法显示
<abine1> 树莓派就是可以用来学习编程的
<jusss> cleamoon: 高考分数差，没被选上
<abine1> 给小孩子学习编程的
<pityonline> jusss: 要睡了
<jusss> pityonline: ...
<abine1> 晚安 P姐
<cleamoon> jusss, 哦，就是说想学编程的吧。也好，编程是可以自学的，加油就是了
<pityonline> jusss: abine1 晚安
<jusss> 睡觉去
<jusss> 各位晚安
<Fishoneeyed> 还有人在吗？
<ofan> 没
<kk>  06:19
<nopcall> 早晨。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-14
<IRChat> bye
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa> ,
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求解答，关于检测命令的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395386 linux有没有这样一个命令。就是说我某些组件或软件啊，突然不能运行了，出现了bug什么的，运行一个命令可以反馈一下什么问题。 有没有这样一个命令呢。有的话请告知，没有的话请“悄悄的我走了 …
<trying> feedback....
<IRChat> ..........
 * MeaCulpa 发现z.cn有问题
 * MeaCulpa 的送货方式内写明是工作日送达，但是有个单子预计收货是周日... 卓越显然忘了计算
<MeaCulpa> 前端后端都很粗糙...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那是肯定的。。。。z.cn用户体验弱爆了。。。现在稍微好点了。。
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 之前我也留意过，我故意设定工作日和周末均可送货，结果周末送货的没来，我打电话问人家说上面显示的就是只在工作日送货，我登录一看，果真
<MeaCulpa> cfy: z.cn 基本就是金山+amazon.com
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 是时候花花力气在前端网站设计恶劣
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不过也有厚道之处，以前人家喷卓越的评价，它一条没删，全都在...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 历史数据相当完整...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯，这个好。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 找工作怎么投简历呢？去招聘网站投么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还是直接投具体公司呢？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你要找工作？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 现在流行LinkedIn...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯，是阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: iPython人品大暴发...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 来我摸啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我想阿，现在有岗位么？
<MeaCulpa> z.cn 应该招两个像样的前端Dev...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 问主席
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 主席前段时间好像说没。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你要干啥... 出来混了几年了...
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 金山？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 软件翻译的
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 晕
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 我是说z.cn就像是拿金山翻译了一遍Amazon.com
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 应届毕业生。熟悉linux/c/perl/shell啥的
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 完全就是硬搬来
 * pityonline 感觉亚马逊中国就是 Amazon 借卓越附身&
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，应届生是没...校招已经过了时节
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 等2年吧，等我们招进来的这些Master废两年以后你直接进来秒他们了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 大公司都这样，校招进来的要么走人要么做manager, 指望自己培养的人干活，是没戏的
<imtxc__> MeaCulpa: master两年会更厉害吧……
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 所以你是说，我先去小公司干两年，然后有经验了再来ibm?
<hamo> cfy: 不要去18Ma
<imtxc__> cfy: 不要去小公司啊……
<hamo> cfy:  去了18M你会变得和酷胖还有淫席一样gaoji的
<cfy> hamo: 那去哪？
<hamo> cfy: 来我度掉节操吧
<cfy> imtxc__: 我是应届的，不知道怎么找工作。。。
<cfy> hamo: 杭州？
<cfy> hamo: 北京？
<hamo> cfy: 帝都
<cfy> hamo: 哦。
<cfy> hamo: 那你们现在找应届的？
<hamo> cfy: 你是应届？为什么不跟着大部队一起找工作呢？
<cfy> hamo: 什么大部队？你说校招？
<hamo> cfy: 恩
<hamo> cfy: 就大家一起找的时候
<cfy> hamo: 没什么好的，而且我不想在学校那个城市找
<hamo> cfy: 现在基本都过了校招的时候了
<hamo> cfy: 不太好找了
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
<cfy> hamo: 那什么时候开始招人了？
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ofan> cfy: 去360
<hamo> cfy: 一般就是秋季学期开始的时候
<hamo> cfy:  现在确实晚了
<hamo> ofan: +65535
<cfy> ofan: .
<ofan> cfy: 你什么时候毕业
<cfy> ofan: 明年6月份
<imtxc> cfy: 你在嘛地方上的学呢
<cfy> imtxc: 温州
<hamo> cfy: 温州好地方啊
<cfy> hamo: 怎么好了
<MeaCulpa> 温州上学了居然还想找工作？ 找个老板跟了便是...
<cfy> 。。。
<hamo> cfy: 这就是温州好的地方。。。
<cfy> hamo: 你当时怎么找的？
<hamo> cfy: 就是各种投啊
<hamo> cfy: 找工作都差不多
<hamo> roylez: 节操席
<hamo> roylez: http://yibo.iyiyun.com/User/install/web404#6481297-tsina-1-55383-56dab17423bb45de42a5c24bf4ce07cd
<kk> hamo 啥标题, ⇪ 网站主-404 - 安装公益广告位 - 益播公益
<hamo> roylez: 这个不错，要不要搞一个？》
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<cfy> hamo: 直接投公司么？还是人才网站？
<hamo> cfy: 公司
<cfy> hamo: 可是我怎么知道有哪些公司呢？
<hamo> cfy: 这个，你想去哪就去哪投啊
<hamo> adam8157: 啥情况？
<hamo> adam8157: 给我帽子干嘛？
<ofan> cfy: 360，腾讯，迅雷，百度
<cfy> hamo: 不是，问题在于，不是所有的公司都和百度之类的有名阿
<adam8157> roylez: 坏人
<cfy> hamo: 我想现在我家那个地方找，我家可没有360这种公司阿
<hamo> cfy: 这个...那问问老乡什么的，总有办法
<hamo> adam8157: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 你玩啥呢？
<ofan> cfy: 温州都是炒房的吧，直接进入房地产吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10没有HD3000得驱动？？？？？新人求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395391 RT，我得是集显得本本。。。显卡是i3得HD3000.。。。软件更新完，图形还是未知。。。。。我在虚拟机安装得12.04装完就是HD3000.。。。怎么把显卡安装上去啊。。。。。我得12.10好像是断 …
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> 切系统，玩游戏去
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋，乃的host是32bit的还是64bit的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 64
<adam8157> gfrog: 64好多年了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你说话不能小心点么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
 * adam8157 我说64位操作系统
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们知道你意思，网警不一定
<ofan> 现在无所谓了
<ofan> 换帅了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔很谨慎呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 在64位的系统上搞过32位的mplayer嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 不过debian的multiarch随意安装
<adam8157> gfrog: 系统上有32位的skype
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕，有指环王的高清种子没？
<gfrog> adam8157: 看似fedora有奇葩的依赖，我还是装个guest看wmv算了。
<adam8157> hamo: 自己找去...
<gfrog> hamo: 我有它的蓝光
<hamo> gfrog: 给我一个
<gfrog> hamo: 买的碟儿
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 骚年，能支持正版就支持下吧。京东5折的时候这些电影很便宜的
<hamo> gfrog: 我买了正版全套的黑客帝国的
<hamo> gfrog: 指环王是给同事下
<hamo> gfrog: 我不好这个
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，原来乃好neil。。。
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: fedora搞不懂, 明明自己分架构, 可以multiarch, 但是自己搞不定multiarch的依赖....
<gfrog> adam8157: debian也是折腾了好久才折腾明白的好吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前那个ia32-libs总挂
<adam8157> gfrog: :)
<hamo> adam8157: 你还是帽帽的人不了？
<hamo> adam8157: 居然说fedora不好！
 * adam8157 fedora 不好
<gfrog> adam8157: 这事儿放谁那都蛋疼，只不过有人弄利索了，有些人还在那便秘
<gfrog> adam8157: +1
<hamo> 。。。
<maplebeats> ...
 * adam8157 fedora有很多比其它distro好的, 但是更多是不好的
<maplebeats> adam8157: 那什么才是最好的呢，求推荐
<gfrog> adam8157: rawhide把kde搞得越来越难用了。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我一直在用debian
<hamo> maplebeats: 蛋蛋一直用大便的
<maplebeats> 大便好～
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急！cn.archive.ubuntu.com总是无法访问，装不了系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395393 几天前一直就上不去，提示说：警告！尊敬的用户，您好！当前网站暂时无法访问！ 前天和昨天又好了， 今天准备装一下系统ubuntu12.04，又不能上了，可以ping通，因为它返回了 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天没搞定公司的打印机，好失败 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: cups 那么方便 还要怎样...
<gfrog> adam8157: kde里面没法搜索打印机 @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂gaoji的kde
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我不知道是cups出了问题，还是kde那个打印机设置程序出错儿了
<gfrog> adam8157: 求CE指导debug方法 @@
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: @_@
 * hamo 拜 gaoji蛋
<huntxu> 目測悲劇
<yunfan> adam8157: 你的手机到货了没
<adam8157> yunfan: 我跟你说过我下单了么? 美国都缺货呢
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋要买啥手机了？
 * MeaCulpa LOTR 直接下ISO啊
<xiangfu> gfrog, 网络还是本地的？ http://localhost:631 试了吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb
<gfrog> xiangfu: 哦，这是cups的本地管理端口？
<gfrog> adam8157: 4儿子？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<xiangfu> gfrog, GUI的没用过。我都是直接 lpr 就可以了。usb 打印机连上。
<xiangfu> gfrog, 你打开看看就知道了。
 * adam8157 http://www.readability.com/articles/fshsoasx
<xiangfu> gfrog, http://localhost:631/printers/
<xiangfu> gfrog, 添加打印机：http://localhost:631/admin/
<xiangfu> yunfan, cfy 你们俩个我老是分不清。
<gfrog> xiangfu: 这个里面看到的结果跟kde的管理程序是一样的。
<xiangfu> gfrog, 什么问题啊？
<xiangfu> 网络打印机还是本地打印机？
<gfrog> xiangfu: 都是没法搜索到打印机，直接添加打印机的ipp地址之后，看似添加上了，但是没法打印
<gfrog> xiangfu: 网络打印机
<xiangfu> 网络那边是什么系统？
<xiangfu> 那台打印机连的是什么系统？怎么共享的？
<gfrog> xiangfu: 那边？ 不清楚，肯定也应该是cups吧
<xiangfu> 不清楚！怎么搞啊？
<gfrog> xiangfu: 反正不是windows，XD
<xiangfu> 换个话题。：）
<adam8157> xiangfu: CUPS BrowsePoll
<gfrog> xiangfu: IT就给我一个cups的地址，我哪知道那头儿是啥
<byzantium> 大家 好
<byzantium> 问下 谁知道怎么使得在程序崩溃时生成dump文件 在linux下
<byzantium> 有人在吗？
<byzantium> 也就是linux下的core 文件
<byzantium> 我的os 是debian
<xiangfu> gfrog, 不知道了。
<adam8157> man ulimit
<gfrog> xiangfu: 用cups的话，本地机器需要有打印机的驱动嘛？
<byzantium> 我在.bash_profile中加入了 ulimit -S -c unlimited
<imtxc_> 郁闷，这个万兆网卡驱动起来了啊，怎么还是显示 supported link modes : 1000baseT/Full
<byzantium> 但是没啥反映
<gfrog> xiangfu: 我把所有cups-*的包都装上了，还是找不到驱动，是不是这是问题的关键？
<oinil> 急求convert做gif方法！ 我做出来的gif居然所有图像重叠在一起了！
<foulwall> 有没有懂ccn的人呀
<xiangfu> gfrog, 需要驱动。
<CyrusYzGTt> hpijs
<gfrog> xiangfu: 好吧，我再去翻翻
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 佳能的驱动会在这个hp的包里嘛？ @@
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 可是貌似只有這個用。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不管了，装上试试
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 我記得 佳能是有linux驅動的，不過要去官網下載，某些還有系統限定
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: fedora18的时候丫的好好儿的，到f19了就不能用了，太奇葩了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 額， fedora我覺得不適合對於某些驅動要求的生產環境， 還是用redhat opensusue 或者  debian  centos ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> sl
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 从昨天开始，联网安装lubuntu 12.04总是最后崩溃，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395396 遇到没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 风光无限 — 2012-12-14 11:16
<MeaCulpa> Fedora本来就是帽帽的试验田
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 做你们的IT也挺累的
<huntxu> gfrog: 你考完試清閑了啊？
<maplebeats1> MeaCulpa: 难道你不是？
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats1: ?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这咋说？
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 系统千奇百怪啊...不过cups添加打印机...不是有个web界面么
 * maplebeats 又死寂了
<MeaCulpa> 午饭时间嘛
<onlylove> 红帽的软件包安装太打击人了……受不了了
 * defy 谁是互联网上的幽灵，谁是具有不可阻挡的自由，想去哪里就去哪的大能
<defy> onlylove, 哪里打击了，太烂吗？
<onlylove> 本来想弄个CENTOS的虚拟机测试安装下slash，现在看，玩不了……依赖关系不会弄，用debian把人变笨了
<MeaCulpa> "请您放心，预计送达时间只是一个可供参考时间，查询您选择的是只工作日送货，我们会按照您的要求为您配送，请您耐心等待，如果配送员没有按照要求配送，您也可以与他协商"
<MeaCulpa> 您方便的签收时间
<MeaCulpa> 亚马逊客服倒是不错...
<onlylove> 果断换回debian
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 倚赖关系不会弄？ 来Gentoo, OS帮你弄
<defy> MeaCulpa,  gentoo的use是什么东西？
<yunfan> adam8157: 鉴定下 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.MKZeLH&id=19881932633&_u=d30id217e3b
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 9月13号到新货 IBM屈蹲弹簧轴式机械键盘 MODEL M 系列 PS2接口-淘宝网
<void1> onlylove: 用centos源，直接yum装
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我本来想编译安装mysql的，结果发现缺少库文件，然后我又不不知道那个库叫什么名在红帽下面
<onlylove> void1: 我想编译，因为这样有些东西可控性比较好，比方说apxs的位置，mysql的启动脚本什么的，centos那套我不会啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Fedora 倚赖难道不会自动解决？
<defy> onlylove, 可以先编编看，然后看少什么文件，搜一下
<MeaCulpa> 为啥要自己编译？
 * MeaCulpa 在自己编译到第8个软件的时候决定离开Debian转投Gentoo
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 会是会，比起apt来弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你系统里自己编译的东西如果很多，就是时候审视自己了
<defy> onlylove, apt有什么优点？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我在看slash的安装文档，因为它的文档貌似是编译的，所以决定先照编译来一遍
<onlylove> defy: 你比较过apt和yum没有
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦，一两个包无所谓
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用小键盘移动鼠标慢，怎么加快? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395399 用小键盘移动鼠标慢，怎么加快? 在11.04下很好，但换成12.04后，移动速度怎么设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 j0ven — 2012-12-14 11:45
<MeaCulpa> 话说包管理，只要有反向倚赖，分版本控制，就都能用了吧
<MeaCulpa> apt yum应该都有吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 也不少，mysql,apache,和slash，mod_perl不算，我其实觉得slash这东西还是用apt装方便
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 生产用的东西自己编译很正常
<MeaCulpa> 都这么用的，包管理打个基础，自己再装几个重要的东西，任何发行版都这么用
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 偷懒人士路过。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这东西，收藏吧，不舍的用的
<onlylove> 我决定先偷懒次……先用apt搞定，这个最快……
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 话说，我要搞个放单位里用...
<byzantium> 有人在马
<Saturn_> hostapd 搭建的AP, 跟这两个变量有什么关系。hw_mode channel
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1428376-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 震惊了！英特尔收购Nvidia 黄仁勋或担任英特尔新CEO 其他的公司可以洗洗睡了！_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 求证
 * adam8157 「切糕就是抢劫！我当程序员一天都赚不了这么多！」小陈对卖切糕的买买提吼道。「我当程序员时，也赚不到这么多」买买提回应道。 
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> 啊？ Intel?
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，name.com注册info域名有优惠不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不晓得啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你续费每年多少钱？
<MeaCulpa> info想来就是地一年便宜
<adam8157> gfrog: 7点几美元
<gfrog> adam8157: 比我的net还贵啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 温拿
<piggybox> onlylove: 那个还是谣言
<gfrog> adam8157: 我之前注册info都是.99$一年的
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是第一年
<gfrog> adam8157: 我连着注册了5年
<adam8157> gfrog: 反正我就一个域名, 无所谓了..
<MeaCulpa> 这种，就要一上来弄个5年
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 放单位坑人？
<MeaCulpa> 否则以后续费太黑
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那个机械键盘
<MeaCulpa> 我的.com现在续费好贵的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，作为18摸的人，不能不支持
<onlylove> 都是有域名的人……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 短域名很贵吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 多短?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不贵，只要够冷门
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道，3-5字母
<IRChat> 买的时候60左右，甚至还有更便宜的，续费就贵了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我的域名是我自己造的词，所以地一年1.99了
<MeaCulpa> dooloo.com 怎么出来一串韩国字...
<onlylove> cpan还没搞完……
 * MeaCulpa 现在后悔当年没有一下子买10年的...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • compiz 应该如何安装额外到特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395400 按照教程帖子安装好各种软件后，没有想要到特效，比如关闭时到碎玻璃和火焰特效都没有，所以想另外安装，可是编译时总是提示错误： Code: lee@ubuntu:~/compiz_plug$ make clean removing  : ./build lee@ubuntu:~/ …
<yunfan> 我的域名已经续费到2014年了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你买了 才会后悔 将来域名会超级多 现在都有好多gTLD了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 英文就是26字母，怎么个多法？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 非拉丁文字？
 * gfrog 刚才好像想起来下午应该干什么，但是突然就忘了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Presque vu
<jusss> eexpress: 我知道我的mplayer为啥会卡了
<onlylove> 说说看……
<apu5800k> 根据微软、NVIDIA先前共同宣布的优先收购条款,Intel想要买下NVIDIA，首先得过了微软这一关
<jusss> onlylove: eexpress ,因为ubuntu用的是pulseaudio,so ao=pulse
<yunfan> http://dapenti.org/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=70779
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--32岁未婚男子接受女技师手淫服务后猝死
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 组合多了啊 原来只有com 这类 现在随便申请啊 腾讯肯定要搞个 .qq
<cfy`> yunfan: 在？
<apu5800k> 爽死了
<yunfan> cfy`: 恩？
<onlylove> jusss: 不是视频卡么
<eexpress> jusss: 我给了你全部的config。你看到哪里设置过ao嘛。
<onlylove> jusss: 关音频什么事
<eexpress> onlylove: pa卡，回导致一切都卡。
<eexpress> 包括游戏，也这样。
<jusss> onlylove: 是一卡卡的，声音视频都卡
<cfy`> yunfan: 能看到私聊么？
<eexpress> 你是1010，还没更新过。pa的lag，是有一个bug的。要升级。
<jusss> eexpress: 不设置ao或设置ao=alsa都卡，设置ao=pulse一切正常了
<eexpress> 那你不如升级，然后不设置ao试试。
<jusss> eexpress: 不敢升级。。。万一升级可能有挂的风险
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: hmm...
<eexpress> 你适合用大便。
 * MeaCulpa PA是一种病...
 * MeaCulpa PA, Gstreamer, 都是病
<jusss> eexpress: 等我的1010挂了吧
<eexpress> pa蛮好，兼容好啊。
<eexpress> 。。
<gfrog> eexpress: pa太慢
<jusss> eexpress: pa和systemd貌似是同一个人搞得
<jusss> eexpress: 都是坑货
<eexpress> 是走弯路，搞复杂了。 MeaCulpa 只是我觉得这机制，对系统来说，是进步。
<gfrog> eexpress: 我看视频的时候声音能慢几拍儿，特别是有其他声音事件的时候。
<eexpress> pa的lag，是个问题。现在没问题了啊。 gfrog
<eexpress> 刚出来，这才突出。
<gfrog> eexpress: 目前还是能感脚到lag
<eexpress> 不会吧。你那破系统，没补丁
<gfrog> eexpress: @@
<eexpress> 修正很久了啊
<gfrog> eexpress: f19啊，基本就是upstream版本了。
<eexpress> 带f的，都是小白版本嘛。 lol 不熟悉
<jusss> eexpress: 昨天mplayer搞得我都想换发行版，看了看slackware，我决定还是安心作小白不换系统了
<eexpress> 等微菜又來推销oss4吧。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣oss
<bye_bye> qiao: 最后一天了?
<cfy`> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> cfy`: ?
<eexpress> gfrog: 那你啥都反对。搞屁。。。
 * gfrog oss = oh，stupid shit. 
 * gfrog lol
<eexpress> 幸好微菜没來
<gfrog> eexpress: 没完美的玩意，都凑合用了。
<qiao> bye_bye: 恩
<qiao> bye_bye: 在收拾东西呢
<bye_bye> qiao: check msg
<jusss> eexpress: 昨天晚上12：30把蝙蝠侠3看完了
<jusss> eexpress: 你看完了没
<jusss> 我是不是该把pulseaudio卸载掉
<jusss> eexpress: 我在/etc/rc2.d/下把pulseaudio关掉，是不是再用alsa就不会卡了
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: zhuxi
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<eexpress> jusss: 还没看。
<nopcall> 我的emacs进程死掉了。kill也kill不掉 有办法 么。。不重启。
<eexpress> 替换pa? 记得有2/3个步骤，不是一步。
<eexpress> 某几个软件的配置也要同时设置。
<eexpress> nopcall: kill -9
<jusss> eexpress: 用sys v init把pulseaudio怎么关掉
<jusss> eexpress: 我忘了指令了，就记得sudo initctl了
<eexpress> update-rc.d
<eexpress> initctl是upstar
<jusss> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 你记反了
<jusss> eexpress: update太狠了，我是要kill掉不是要停了它
<nopcall> eexpress: ok 谢了
<eexpress> sudo update-rc.d -f xxx remove
<eexpress> 这才是sysv的方法
<jusss> eexpress: 直接去/etc/rc2.d/把S改成K
<eexpress> 那是手动的方法，早不建议了。
<eexpress> 后来的兼容机制，把这些都集中到命令了。
<jusss> eexpress: 但是这样比较清楚呀，还有个把服务停掉的是... stop那个我忘了
<eexpress> 因为服务进来，系统就自动生成了兼容的一些文件。
<eexpress> sudo service xxx stop啊
<bye_bye> eexpress: 神不用systemd?
<jusss> eexpress: 哦，还有直接打 path stop的好像
<eexpress> 反正你的系统就不是一个规范的系统。你乱折腾吧。 nnnd
<eexpress> service不要path，直接补全的啊
<eexpress> bye_bye: 不用
<eexpress> 小白才用啊
<onlylove> 被CPAN整惨了，这东西打算弄哪样啊
<onlylove> 我就安装一个模块而已……
<eexpress> 基本可以直接apt啊。 onlylove
<jusss> eexpress: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<eexpress> 很少需要cpan
<eexpress> jusss: 丫丫的。又跟你白说了。
<jusss> eexpress: 我比较笨。。。
<eexpress> 你换一个客户端，仔细看前面我说的全部。
<eexpress> 理解了先
<jusss> eexpress: lag 12.13估计漏信息了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 注意到你改了weechat...  这货竟然依赖ruby
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在问题是我弄的复杂了……而且我在slash的目录下面执行make 出错了……
<eexpress> onlylove: sudo rm -r .cpan
<eexpress> 重来就是
<onlylove> 那我搞了半天的那些模块呢？
<jusss> eexpress: sudo service pulseaudio stop没停掉，ps ax还是能看到这个进程
<eexpress> 只碰到2个模块，需要编译的。才用cpan
<eexpress> jusss: 你去看论坛。之前整理过步骤的。不是这样取消pa的。哈皮写过。我补充过的。
<adam8157_weechat> 感觉差不多嘛
<adam8157> adam8157_weechat: .
<adam8157> test
<jusss> eexpress: 好麻烦，我直接该rc2.d/下的软连接，然后直接重启行不
<eexpress> 蛋蛋你又无聊了。
<adam8157_weechat> 感受下weechat
<kk> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<yunfan> adam8157: 是你们打包的问题
<jusss> adam8157: .
<eexpress> jusss: 不记得了。
<eexpress> 步骤有几步的。
<bobzengcool> this chat web must use englis好？
<yunfan> adam8157_weechat: weechat支持各种语言脚本 你们打包就干脆一起加进去了就跟 vim73一样
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 第一个学英语+游戏APP 不容错过 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395402 想要学好英语，听说读写是最基本的，从教科书上学习，够生动么？枯燥么？肯定会的。       那为什么不试试《英语大闯关》呢，边玩游戏，别记单词，理解起来更容易，涵盖听力，看 …
<jusss> eexpress: 我试试吧，看把pa能干掉不
<eexpress> 好吧。你折腾。
<bobzengcool> interesting
<adam8157_weechat> 比irssi整齐些...
<yunfan> adam8157_weechat: 有别的问题
<eexpress> adam8157: 贴图
<yunfan> adam8157_weechat: 比如你进来以后 我的界面瞬间右移了点
<eexpress> yunfan: 那是nick太长
<eexpress> ？
<adam8157_weechat> eexpress: 是啊
<yunfan> eexpress: 是的 也因为nick右对齐  如果左对齐就没这问题
<eexpress> adam8157_weechat: 要你贴图啊。我看看嘛
<adam8157_weechat> eexpress: http://i.imm.io/P2TS.png
<roylez> adam8157: 我改了？
<adam8157_weechat> roylez: 看你上次的截图是weechat的风格
<roylez> adam8157_weechat: irssi
<savr> adam8157_weechat: hi
<roylez> adam8157_weechat: 这个theme用了很久了
<adam8157_weechat> roylez: oh
<eexpress> nick不触发高亮？
<savr> I just installed wechat on my phone
<adam8157_weechat> roylez: 现在都说weechat好, 所以我试试
<savr> what is the point of it? a social app with qq?
<pityonline> savr: weechat 是 irc 客户端，wechat 是微信
<adam8157_weechat> savr: weechat  not   wechat
<savr> oh
<eexpress> adam8157_weechat: http://imagebin.org/239300
 * adam8157_weechat 哥的股票今天大涨
<yunfan> savr: oop so you have installed that? have you tried to put your photo as the avatar?
<savr> I noticed wechat has some very weird features
<eexpress> 难怪你们这些破客户端，经常看漏信息。
<adam8157_weechat> eexpress: nnnd 你给我整了个头像
<savr> like bottle throwing and talk to random girls within 100 meters
<eexpress> 嗯。你是cs的头像
<savr> seems to me to be an app for hookups
<eexpress> 乐乐是魔鬼
<pityonline> savr: That's not wired in China, but it's the feature.
<yunfan> savr: you think that weird?
<savr> yes
<savr> if I wanted to talk to girls within 100 m then I'd do it in real life
 * adam8157_weechat afk
<savr> it is extremely weird as I'm in a really large hotel and everyone within 100m must be in this hotel
<pityonline> savr: It's not what you imagine....
<yunfan> savr: you might notice that east asian people sometimes acts different on internet compare their offline life
<savr> more naughty or less?
<yunfan> more
<yunfan> the online space often be called virtual space life, so they can do what they want to do there and these things often cant be done in real life freely
<pityonline> python 对汉字处理必须要加 unicode 注释吗？交互式打印 "测试" 没问题，写在 py 文件里就不行？
<yunfan> pityonline: 在 文件开头加个 # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<yunfan> 我用了好久才知道那是emacs习惯用法 nnd
<pityonline> yunfan: 在 py 文件里写成 print u"测试" 这也不行？
<yunfan> pityonline: 如果是py3k貌似没问题
<jusss> eexpress: 把S50pulseaudio改成K50pulseaudio后它貌似还是自启动了。。。
<pityonline> yunfan: py3k 是啥？
<jusss> eexpress: 难道不是改成K？
<yunfan> pityonline: 3.*
<jusss> eexpress: 这不科学呀
<pityonline> yunfan: #!/usr/bin/env python3.3 指定版本就是这样写吧？
<jusss> 把/etc/rc2.d/S50pulseaudio改成K50pulseaudio它还是自启动了，这不科学呀
<yunfan> pityonline: enhuh
<jusss> eexpress: 还有printf("hi
<jusss> eexpress: printf("hi\a");从来没响过。。。
<apu5800k> 没事到近郊的野山里去吸吸新鲜空气，搞个水边自助烧烤啥的
<pityonline> yunfan: 那样写时打印中文还是不行
<pityonline> yunfan: 看来想在 py 文件里打印中文只能在文件头写 coding 语句了
<adam8157> adam8157_weechat: adam8157_weechat
<stardiviner> pityonline: Py3不是支持unicode么？
<stardiviner> 应该也支持中文吧
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 这样不好么？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 纯unicode s源代码不好么
<jusss> eexpress: pulseaudio的启动好像跟X有关
<pityonline> stardiviner: 我那样写在 py 文件里还是报错
<MeaCulpa> python -c 'print "为啥会报错"'
 * MeaCulpa 我写shell里都不报错来着...
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我只是想验证一下打印中文在交互式运行时和以源文件运行时是否一样
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 他说的是文件里执行的情况 这是解释器读入的默认编码没弄好而已
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 你把中文写在源文件里打印一下试试？
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • debian 频繁的死机和无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395407 具体症状表现为: usb键盘锁死. usb鼠标锁死. kde桌面锁死,换了gonme桌面也照样死!!! 怎么分析原因?? 问题究竟出在哪？？ 尼玛啊， 快烦死我了！！！ 安装的debian版本为:debian-6.0.6-amd64-DVD-1.iso 下面是 …
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 显然不会
<adam8157> ?
<adam8157> .
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 那可能是我这里的问题了
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 我这里必须在文件头里写上指定 utf8 才可以正常打印中文
<adam8157_weechat> test
<kk> adam8157_weechat, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> .
<gfrog> adam8157: 高级蛋
<gfrog> pityonline: p姐儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔
 * adam8157_weechat 貌似weechat默认内置很多方便的设置... 感觉不错
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: print '# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-\nprint "为啥会报错"' | python
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 废话，文件头当然要写
<pityonline> gfrog: 基娃儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 咋？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木事儿闲的
<gfrog> pityonline: 。。。。
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 交互式程序里不用写啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 高级蛋乃竟然不坚守irssi了，桑心
<adam8157_weechat> gfrog: 还没决定
<adam8157_weechat> roylez: 乐乐截个图看看 你的irssi
<pityonline> gfrog: adam8157 同伤心
 * gfrog adam8157_weechat 要变壕基蛋了呢。
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 那是交互界面和shell有关系
<adam8157> pityonline: 怎么右对齐nick, 像weechat那样
<adam8157> gfrog: 和别人一比还是屌丝啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 在 irssi 里？
<adam8157_weechat> pityonline: 对啊
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 原来如此
<adam8157_weechat> pityonline: 像这样 https://s3.amazonaws.com/i.imm.io/P2TS.png
<jusss> 刚mplayer播放mp4,画面突然变得缓慢了。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 不有个 nicklist 插件吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 左面的nick右对齐
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_weechat: "/format pubmsg {pubmsgnick $2 {pubnick $[-9]0}}$1" # irssi
<MeaCulpa> 这只是pubmsg
<MeaCulpa> 应该还有其它的msg
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/tips
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Irssi - The client of the future
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yeah google is thy friend
<adam8157_weechat> MeaCulpa: 别说古英语 ...
<pityonline> 我的 pubmsg 好像都 ignore 了
<roylez> adam8157_weechat: http://i.imm.io/P31n.png
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_weechat: 万一有个二货nick特别长，就傻了，所以这样
<jusss> adam8157_weechat: 他是在说你吗？lol
<adam8157> ,,,
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你逃跑的速度真快
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 恩，我发现自己配置有个问题，所以跑一下
<MeaCulpa> 右对齐现实效果不佳
<MeaCulpa> adaam: 你要是追求输出，自己基于ii做一个client
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦， MeaCulpa 的方法可以，但有长昵称的的确显示不会漂亮
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我以前写个一个irc bot,不会把输出窗口和输入窗口分割开
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 输入时只能中断输入
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 输出
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那还不如ii....网络部分恶心。我只对文本处理感兴趣
 * adam8157_weechat 考虑迁移到weechat
<jusss> MeaCulpa: winsock.h比socket.h更恶心
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_w: why?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: hehe, 你可以纯shell + unix socket
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 所以还是ii好，FIFO的
<adam8157_w> MeaCulpa: 感觉简单舒服些
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 改回原来的方式怎么改？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 不知道irssi和mutt这种怎么把两个窗口分开的，我的bot就像mailx一样，没分窗口
<adam8157> 试试
<adam8157_w> 试试
<pityonline> kk: test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍦ 
 * itrufeng 如果象浏览器一样，对html的相对路径进行补充。大家都有啥思路呀。
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 好像 /format pubmsg {} 就改回来了
<jusss> itrufeng: 把url中的/改成\,lol
<itrufeng> jusss: 我再象 如果那么多的连接分布再不同的地方，怎么样匹配替换才合理呢。
<black_angel> 我想让 emacs 在 78 那里就换行，如何设置呢？
<itrufeng> black_angel: 不知道
<black_angel> 已经找到解决方法了
<itrufeng> 怎么做到的
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 CTCP 看看 adam8157_w
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又活了。。。
<black_angel> http://emacser.com/org-mode.htm
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: Emacs org mode学习笔记 | Emacs中文网
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你又不活了
<black_angel> org-mode 真的超级强大，刚开始用，已经有所体会了
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-12-14 15:03:55 +0800
<black_angel> 这里有篇总结得很好的 org-mode 学习笔记，http://www.cnblogs.com/holbrook/archive/2012/04/12/2444992.html#sec-3-2
<black_angel> org-mode 最好的文档编辑利器，没有之一
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 还有7天据说就末日了
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哼，那是 瑪雅文明的末日
<black_angel> LaTex 最好的排版利器，没有之一
<black_angel> 所以 emacs + org-mode + LaTex 就再也不用使用 office 工具了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 据说玛雅人发现了Pi是个不应该存在这个世界的超越数后，证明了这个世界是虚假的，于是举国群p后自杀了
<\rs> microcai: 快去看 kmscon ....
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 給URL看看
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我們中國的末日的 農曆新年 ， “年”這個獸是 西方教的 接引和準提 搞的，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 想看电影
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 看 末日系列 電影吧，最近很流行
<imtxc_> .
<pityonline> python 中的物理行就是一行一行的文本或空行吗？
<imtxc_> 色大象呢
<pityonline> 逻辑行是 python 的语句行？一个逻辑行可以写成若干物理行？
<imtxc> black_angel: 别人发给你一个doc你怎麽办
<pityonline> 如果想在一个物理行里写多个逻辑行，就需要用 ; 号来分割？
<black_angel> 让它弄成 pdf 的
<jusss> pityonline: 据说python能作一行党
<pityonline> 这样一个物理行可以包含多个逻辑行？一个逻辑行也可以包含多个物理行？
<jusss> pityonline: c表示一行党还有点难道，因为#行不能一行
<pityonline> jusss: 不知道啥叫一行党
<black_angel> doc 也就在中国最多见，PDF 才是事实上的文档格式标准
<jusss> pityonline: 从开头到结尾都是一行搞定
<pityonline> jusss: python 用户大都是写多行的，哪有一行搞定的？自己看着不反人类吗？
<jusss> pityonline: MeaCulpa 见过
<jusss> MeaCulpa: python现在是不是有一行党呀
<pityonline> jusss: 呃
 * yunfan no more or no less
<yunfan> jusss: 喊我么
<jusss> yunfan: 据说现在python能一行党了
<yunfan> jusss: 一行夸张 不过两三行是真的
<yunfan> 如果用正常办法 你最少要用两行
<jusss> yunfan: c没法一行吧，因为#行
<yunfan> jusss: 也可以啊
<jusss> yunfan: 比如？
<yunfan> jusss: 不用#就是了
<yunfan> 那些 include又不是必须的
<huntxu> yunfan: 换了个马甲啊
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<yunfan> huntxu: 这才是正主
<huntxu> yunfan: =.=
<silverzhao> 求教：gstreamer0.10-plugins 和 gst-plugins 有什么区别吗？
<jusss> yunfan: 如果有些必须的#呢
<pityonline> http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/ch04s08.html
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: 简明 Python 教程 / 基本概念 / 逻辑行与物理行
<jusss> yunfan: 比如用到malloc strlen
<yunfan> jusss: 你是玩hack嘛 又不是写编译器 要全功能都支持
<silverzhao> 我刚刚把 gstreamer0.10-plugins 卸载了，发现 mplayer2 居然还可以播放各种视频。
<yunfan> jusss: malloc也可以用系统调用来替换嘛
<palomino|working> mplayer跟gstreamer没关系吧 , silverzhao
<pityonline> 上面说：强烈建议你坚持在每个物理行只写一句逻辑行。这样的话 python 党大都是多行党
<yunfan> pityonline: 说说而已 你如果像我这样喜欢列表推到式 那逻辑行就大大减少了
<pityonline> yunfan: 嗯
<silverzhao> palomino|working: 我现在发现了，好像确实没有什么关系。以前我一直以为看视频一定要那个呢。那么 gstreamer 和 gst 有什么区别吗？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 基本不用gstreamer..
<jusss> 玩游戏去
<yunfan> adam8157_w: 这个亚马逊快递真坑跌啊 我还特意选了个加急的 结果现在还没到
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<yunfan> huntxu: 你在帝都是不是？
<huntxu> yunfan: 嗯哼？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席，乃越发威武了呢
<roylez> gfrog: 不小心被你发现了呢
<roylez> gfrog: 你的基友呢
<soiamso> pityonline: 分号
<pityonline> soiamso: 嗯，一个物理行里想写多个逻辑行时要用 ; 号
<apu5800k> 刚收到英国版的树莓派
<yunfan> huntxu: 做啥行业来着
<huntxu> yunfan: 比你低賤的
<soiamso> apu5800k: 基本什么都不能做？
<yunfan> huntxu: 那没关系 只要钱多就好
<apu5800k> 盒子被压到了了
<yunfan> huntxu: 嵌入式？
<yunfan> huntxu: or QA?
<huntxu> yunfan: 都不是
<yunfan> 那是什么
<roylez> yunfan: 他做修脚的
<yunfan> 现在你可以刷新我对低贱的定义了 快讲吧
<apu5800k> 对比了一下
<gfrog> roylez: 胡子做足疗的？ @_@
<soiamso> apu5800k: 准备拿来干嘛
<yunfan> roylez: 足辽有啥不好 至少工作是让人愉快 自己也愉快的
<apu5800k> 国产和英国版的印刷字体不一样
<apu5800k> 用来折腾
<apu5800k> soiamso: 用来折腾了
<apu5800k> 卖家的包装不好
<apu5800k> 没有用泡沫
<apu5800k> 就是一个简单的顺丰袋子
<apu5800k> 里面的包装盒子都被压扁了一个角
<yunfan> roylez: 麻烦你把 huntxu 再t一次 居然不理我
<soiamso> apu5800k: 你在taobao买？
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 在淘宝买的
<apu5800k> 350
<apu5800k> 发的顺丰快递
<roylez> huntxu: 这次进来好快
<apu5800k> 在上海发货
<apu5800k> 是英国版的
<yunfan> hoho
<apu5800k> 国产和英国版的我各自买一个
<yunfan> apu5800k: 不如送我一台
<huntxu> yunfan: 足療
<black_angel> 人才
<huntxu> gfrog: 你答對了
<soiamso> apu5800k: 用来当服务器？
<apu5800k> 通过对比发现，国产的PCB板上的印刷字体比较粗、
<huntxu> roylez: 蛤蟆被你ban了啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 不错 给我弄个会员卡吧
<huntxu> yunfan: 會員卡打八折，88萬一張
<apu5800k> soiamso: 用来玩的就对了
<yunfan> 蛤魔是 主席的 cofounder 怎么可能呢
<apu5800k> 折腾安装系统什么的
<apu5800k> 播放音乐
<roylez> huntxu: 没有ban了啊
<yunfan> apu5800k: 所以还是audruino板子实用点
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 重装后把以前的/home分区挂载回来，权限要怎么处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395413 要建立相同的用户吗？或者需要做些什么来让其正常使用？ 延伸一下，如果还有其他的独立挂载分区如/opt，/boot，处理方法一样吗 ps 还没开始重装，现在要做什么准备吗 …
<soiamso> apu5800k: 感觉只搞硬件，不如DIY HTPC
<soiamso> apu5800k: 写错，软件
<roylez> yunfan: 不排除这种可能性呢....
<yunfan> huntxu: 你不肯透露 看来是做GFW外包
<apu5800k> 我把一个树莓派安装在一个功放机里面
<huntxu> roylez: 見他不在線，第一反應就是被人ban了
<huntxu> yunfan: 居然被你發現了
<yunfan> roylez: 那你就是小马哥 想独吞股份
<gfrog> roylez: 胡子是说人肉ban吧，是不是乃昨天把他绑在床上忘了解开了？ XD
<huntxu> yunfan: 我把你常用ip加入白名單吧
<apu5800k> 从外部看不出有什么异样
<soiamso> apu5800k: IR 遥控？ 还是wifi ?
<apu5800k> WIFI
<yunfan> huntxu: 这个就是我vps的ip 不太可能变了
<pityonline> python 的运算符，+ 可以把两数相加，也连接字符串，- 可以两数相减，但不可以对字符串进行分割操作是吧？
<apu5800k> 当然是WIFI了
<apu5800k> 用手机遥控
<yunfan> pityonline: 你观察很细
 * gfrog hello, there
<apu5800k> 因为有无线路由器网络
<huntxu> pityonline: 分割用split吧？
<apu5800k> G蛙好
<pityonline> huntxu: 先不管分割用什么语法，- 是不是不能切开字符串？
<yunfan> 4
<soiamso> apu5800k: TV 有软件方案吗？
<pityonline> yunfan: 我打算把 A Byte of Python 重啃一遍
<yunfan> pityonline: 但是那只是默认的 - 作为符号是可以重载的
<soiamso> pityonline: 其实不用
<huntxu> pityonline: 不排除你把'-'重載啊 = =，默認情況不能...
<yunfan> pityonline: 这是最简单的 当然应该 我也就看了这本书 没看别的
<pityonline> yunfan: 重载是啥意思？
<yunfan> pityonline: 就是重新实现
<black_angel> 什么书呀？
<pityonline> yunfan: 可否举个重载的例子？
<yunfan> 重载这个翻译好挫
<soiamso> pityonline: 还不如查 split 的 ref
<yunfan> pityonline: 这个找huntxu 我在看clojure教程
<pityonline> soiamso: 我不想分割，我只是想知道 - 能不能那么用
<pityonline> huntxu: 胡须，能否举个重载的例子？
<pityonline> yunfan: 谢谢，你先忙
<soiamso> pityonline: 同一个 "名字"  可属于不同的类型，或 morphism 叫重载？
<roylez> gfrog: 照片有么，寄一张来
<gfrog> roylez: hahh?
<roylez> gfrog: 我要拿你的头像做dooloo的logo
<pityonline> soiamso: 不太明白哦
<gfrog> roylez: ....
<black_angel> 那不变成青蛙头啦
<soiamso> pityonline:  看 split的 ref 没有写？
<ofan> pityonline: 不能
<pityonline> ofan: thx
<pityonline> soiamso: help(split) 和 pydoc split 都没有
<ofan> 链接字符串一般也都用append
<pityonline> ofan: 除法也不可以应用于字符串吧？
<ofan> pityonline: 没有意义
<pityonline> ofan: 嗯，但加法和乘法却可以应用于字符串是吧
<ofan> pityonline: 语法糖而已
<yunfan> pityonline: 想想c里面的 指针的运算 也不是对称的
<pityonline> ofan: 呃
<pityonline> yunfan: C 看不下去了才换的 python
<yunfan> pityonline: 额
<soiamso> pityonline: 其实vala是个选择
<pityonline> soiamso: vala 是啥？
<soiamso> pityonline: 一个gnome 项目的产物， 直接编译成依赖 GObject 的 C, 然后 gcc 翻译成目标文件
<pityonline> soiamso: 目前不想在 C 上花费太多的时间，先从容易点儿的上手
<soiamso> pityonline: 一个C# like 的语言。
<ofan> pityonline: c够容易上手了
<pityonline> ofan: 我基础太差了
<soiamso> pityonline: 或者 scala, 感觉是比 python更好的选择。
<pityonline> soiamso: 晕，你说的名词我都没听说过呢
<soiamso> pityonline: 参考书只能看 o'reilly 公司出品。
<ofan> pityonline: c适合0基础的
<pityonline> ofan: 那是我太笨了，惭愧
<pityonline> soiamso: 英文的还是费点儿劲儿
<soiamso> pityonline: vala 正大规模使用到 gnome 的子项目中，目标取代pygtk
<pityonline> soiamso: 哦
<ofan> pityonline: c早晚都要学的，除非你做一辈子web
<soiamso> pityonline: vala的缺点，跟gtk 项目的缺点一致，缺少带用例的档案。
<pityonline> ofan: 我打算学完 python 再学 C
<pityonline> ofan: 因为感觉在 C 上有些艰难
<lerosuz> i am back
<pityonline> soiamso: 我目前在学基础的概念，你说那些我不太懂哦
<soiamso> pityonline: 感觉你的路线不对，学完 python还能回到C的不多吧
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 我的桌面没了？？求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395415 是lubuntu 貌似原来的那个桌面被现在的给覆盖了如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneouts — 2012-12-14 16:00
<pityonline> soiamso: 对于我来说 C 看不懂，但 python 看懂了，所以就从个能看懂的下手，免得在陷入困难中，光受打击，那就更甭想学了
<soiamso> pityonline: 你本来不是搞perl的吗？
<pityonline> soiamso: 没，从没搞过那么 gaoji 的语言
<soiamso> pityonline: 你C 看的哪本参考书？
<pityonline> soiamso: 起初在网上随便找了个在线的，朋友说不好，推荐 C Primer，然后困难很多，朋友推荐 K&R，前三章还懂些，后面没多少动力了
<pityonline> soiamso: 我看的英文的
<soiamso> pityonline: 搞本 linux C 可能例子多点
<nopcall> 在用awesome 的朋友有没有哪个好点的天气widget啊 求共享！！
<yunfan> pityonline: 你不是早就入门了么
<yunfan> soiamso: 我是学好py再研究c的
<pityonline> soiamso: yunfan 还是先把能看懂的看完吧
<yunfan> 我感觉许多概念 用脚本语言容易上手
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 学py的方法学不好c
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: py让你少关注语言，结构本身，c恰好相反
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 主要是 学习过程中 响应很重要
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 你所谓的widget, 是要在工具栏现实？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 脚本语言好响应 c得你主动来 有时候还会搞崩 许多新人不敢乱实验
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: er... shell都很容易崩~
 * pityonline 跑步去
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 因为shell谈不上有多脚本 我说的脚本都是指py lua这种
<soiamso> yunfan: 我是  C -> Python -> Haskell  , 到了haskell 才开始看C，现在终结是缺乏交流，其实C最简单，但是教材跟不上时代
<gfrog> hamo: 哪去了？
 * MeaCulpa 这年头人人怕站错队
<gfrog> hamo: 听说宝哥儿去度娘啦？
 * MeaCulpa 有这功夫不如学好English, 不会错
 * gfrog 叫得太亲切了，该叫影帝。
<nopcall> MeaCulpa: 嗯啊。最好是lua实现的。我在wiki上看到的两个都是google weather的。貌似用不了了。。
<lerosuz> 影帝换届了，得叫上届影帝
<MeaCulpa> nopcall: 那就不知了 ~
<soiamso> nopcall: 没翻墙用不了？
<nopcall>  MeaCulpa 。。。那你用什么的
<nopcall> soiamso: google weather api关闭了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.businessinsider.com/email-ibm-employees-2012-12
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ IBM Changes Retirement Plan - Business Insider
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 12月15日是一个坎...
<hamo> gfrog: 宝哥哥？
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<hamo> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 上面那个_w谁啊？
<hamo> roylez: 周末我再干活啊
<adam8157> hamo: 谁知道啊
<hamo> roylez: 这两天病了
<hamo> adam8157: 基蛙呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 ?
<roylez> hamo: 我周末去普陀
<hamo> gfrog: 你问我宝哥哥？
<hamo> roylez: 这么爽？
<hamo> roylez: 出家？
<gfrog> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 字幕可以用了，你抓下来自己试试
<hamo> roylez: NB
<hamo> roylez: 你去普陀跟谁出家啊?
<roylez> hamo: 一个人去玩
<hamo> adam8157: 你信不？
<roylez> hamo: ctrip下了单，连个到哪里找谁都没发给我...
<adam8157> hamo: ä¿¡
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * hamo 我觉得主席就是要去出家了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你可怎么办啊
<roylez> adam8157: 是不是长啤酒肚的矮子都自带猥琐天赋的？
<adam8157> roylez: 是
<yunfan> roylez: adam8157 说我咩
 * yunfan #linuxcn
<roylez> adam8157: ctrip的妹子给我打电话了
<adam8157> roylez: 给你送啥
<hamo> adam8157: 我都病了你还踢我
<roylez> adam8157: 确认订单呗
<hamo> roylez: 走携程订旅游，果然高富帅
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天晚上打喷嚏打了一夜
<roylez> hamo: 住50块的农家乐
<hamo> adam8157: 今天咳了一天
<roylez> hamo: 昨天你吃了被喷农药的象鼻虫了？
 * hamo 求momo
<hamo> roylez: ...
 * hamo 你们都是坏人！都没有同情心！
<gfrog> hamo: 乃该找个妹子同情你
<hamo> gfrog: 这里哪有妹纸。。。
 * adam8157 没生病的人打台球去
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛又有密码要过期
<gfrog> hamo: 去度娘找啊
 * MeaCulpa 作为这个星球上LDAP的最大用户，居然有那么多套密码...
<hamo> gfrog: 度娘跟宝宝跑了
<eexpress> 谁愿意摸蛤蟆。一身的毒。
 * yunfan 梅毒
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 火星上最大的客户呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 天知道
<hamo> 。。。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.04 使用gnome 桌面的几个问题？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395418 因为实在不习惯使用ubuntu 12.4 的unity 桌面，所以就安装了gnome 桌面，但是使用过程中发现了几个问题，希望大家能解答一下。 1、ubuntu 11.04 的gnome桌面，顶部面板添加的图标右键选中可以自动 …
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我知道 是nasa
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 外星人也不一定
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你用ldap干嘛
<eexpress> nnnd 破片子。编剧太烂
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ldap到底用在哪里啊
<hamo> eexpress: 神看哪个老师主要的片子那？
<gfrog> adam8157: eexpress MeaCulpa roylez 有vps推荐嘛？ 除了linode
<yunfan> hamo: #linuxcn
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没有，勿问我
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔
<lerosuz> yunfan:  你在这里叫半天也没用，没人理你
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙贤侄，何事？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃占我便宜...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃先自己喊我叔的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
 * gfrog 还是去网上看看忽悠们的网站吧，找个不太离谱的买。
<yunfan> lerosuz: 每天叫几次
<yunfan> lerosuz: 而且可以忽悠新人
<lerosuz> yunfan:  这里基本全是熟客，哪有新人
<yunfan> lerosuz: 有的 你不来 又不敏感 所以不知道
<lerosuz> yunfan:  无所谓，就看你的本事了
<yunfan> lerosuz: 哼哼
<yunfan> microcai: 你不过去么
<MeaCulpa> 忽悠
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 发现有关额rlwrap的 很不错
 * microcai python是代谢产物。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 血， 汗？
<yunfan> microcai: 你找t
<microcai> python 一点意义都没有
<microcai> 如果需要高级动态语言，lisp FP 之类的好到没谱。 要性能，编译型的 c
<microcai> c++ 都强
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 等你用C重写一遍portage啊
<microcai> python 既不是真正的动态语言，又不是真正的编译型语言，废品而已
<MeaCulpa> microcai: C不好，要好hack的，
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Java吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  c++ 写的portage 有啊！
<MeaCulpa> microcai: JIT 的portage
<MeaCulpa> microcai: C++弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: py好hack
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 好hack我宁可使用 C 语言的解释器
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是啊，C解释器，C的JIT, 有啥好的么
<MeaCulpa> microcai: C解释器我之知道awk...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: python 能做啥？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你看很多人用git, 我要给git挂一层代理，几个字就hack了，换成C写，还不知道要干啥...
<microcai> 做科学计算？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: py是给非程序员用的，你不必思考了
<microcai> 科学计算有  fortran 有 matlab
<yunfan> microcai: 你的 llvm qbasic 最牛
<microcai> 要半成熟的 py  干嘛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你别写ebuild了，好好弄好Portage in C吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  portage 是 bash
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 牛排吃过么， 熟的牛肉有，生的也有，要半熟的干嘛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你自己qlist portage...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  给非程序员有 bash 和 basic 还有 java  足够了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你自己qlist portage...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: portage 靠 ebuild , ebuild  是 bash
<MeaCulpa> java是职业程序员用的，bash? 算了吧，那些SA害怕bash, 都整出perl这个妖孽了，CC eexpress
<yunfan> microcai: 你工作找到了么
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 尼玛我让你写Portage的实现啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没让你写ebuild...
<archl> 生日是母亲的苦日？有没有别人也是这种风俗
<yunfan> archl: 那是顺产的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: non-programmer 20年前就把unix shell喷的体无完肤，去整perl了
<yunfan> archl: 剖副产 + 麻药不算
<archl> yunfan: 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我lp顺产的，的确是鬼门关啊
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 这些我都不知道。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 下次请你吃全生的牛排，维生素最大限度保存；再请你吃全熟的，虽然咬不动，但是消化效率高
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 其他牛排弱爆了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 牛排很贵的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没事，我请你凉快
<MeaCulpa> s/凉快/两块
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你在哪里？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 魔都啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 太远了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 怎么个惊险法?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 给我快递过来
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不过要说服侍者，说我们就要全熟/生的，签订免责条款
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 吃死人，噎死人不陪命
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你经历过就知道了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你拿新生儿脑袋和你的JJ比比尺寸就知道了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你没用过 c++ , c++ 既可以当脚本用(boost)，又可以当傻逼(Qt 和 MFC )用。
 * MeaCulpa C++超出我理解能力...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 那就去用 BASIC 啊！
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是妇女生产的时候 那地方结构会暂时变大的啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我国是用剪刀剪开的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 只有西方少数国家是不剪开的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还要签免责条款
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell怎么在根目录建立文件？注意不是文件夹。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395422 shell在根目录建立文件？ 在根目录下创建四个文件m1.txt，m2.txt，m3.txt，m4.txt，用Shell编程，实现自动创建m1,m2,m3,m4四个目录，并将m1.txt ，m2.txt，m3.txt，m4.txt 四个文件分别拷贝到各自相 …
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 西方人jj大点
<lerosuz> yunfan:  你们这是在讨论啥啊，有点节操不
<yunfan> lerosuz: 干你毛是
<lerosuz> yunfan:  公共场所 ，请讲文明
<defy> java
<defy> java 要写一大堆我认为是多余的东西
<defy> 所以是很不爽的事情
<defy> 像麦克斯韦的方程不就很简洁吗，编程就应该这样
<defy> 恩
<defy> 就是这样
<defy> 我们需要的不是语言，只是人来解释
<defy> 需要的不是语言是解释
<yunfan> lerosuz: 毛
<lerosuz> eexpress:  ee出来咬它
<ofan> microcai: qt傻逼？
<microcai> ofan: 是啊
<microcai> ofan: 重复发明个STL的不是傻逼是啥
<ofan> 重新发明stl...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 睡不着
<ofan> mugebjgd: 撸
<mugebjgd> ofan: 活活睡不着
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你竟然还醒着？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我早上11点半的飞机
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚看完电影
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在考虑去bestbuy弄点什么东西
<mugebjgd> ofan: 高手
<ofan> mugebjgd: margin call, 推荐
<mugebjgd> ofan: 什么东西
<soiamso> microcai: qt 比stl早吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我是说电子产品 不是电影dvd
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我推荐你部电影
<mugebjgd> ofan: 电子产品
<ofan> mugebjgd: 死心眼
<mugebjgd> ofan: bestbuy没有啥好的鼠标
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国便宜啊 不买浪费
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买100盒TT
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 送亲朋，送好友
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国更便宜
<ofan> mugebjgd: 美国口味多
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席
<mugebjgd> ofan: 6欧元 100个
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我擦 这么便宜
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要那么多口味干嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩纳
<mugebjgd> ofan: eis.de
<roylez_> hamo: 试过弹幕没？
<hamo> roylez_: 还没呢，忙屎了
<ofan> mugebjgd: diversity嘛
<hamo> roylez_: 要过年了，老大们为了自己的KPI往死了逼小弟啊
<roylez_> hamo: 恩，忙屎是你的本行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没用 我是想买nexus10
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 但是在美国买不到
<ofan> mugebjgd: ä¹°
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 淘宝海购啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 寄给我，下次你来再给你
<mugebjgd> roylez: 没有淘宝帐号
<mugebjgd> ofan: 算了 我还是在德国买吧
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 开啊，多简单
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我还真不想来
<mugebjgd> roylez: 懒的回国
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啧啧
<dwdcth> 求助,我安装了一个其他的shell(fish),并把它设为了默认的shell,后来因为它不兼容bash,就卸载了,重新把bash设为了默认的shell,可是现在sudo su时,出现了无法执行 /usr/local/bin/fish: 没有那个文件
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 不用回国就可以开
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 还不是从米国买的 没有保修 算了 德国买吧 还有保修
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 还不如打仗直接抢米国人的
<mugebjgd> roylez: ..
<mugebjgd> roylez: 根本抢不过
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我的kindle都丢了
<roylez_> lol
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 在客户那里活活找不到
<mugebjgd> 麻辣个逼  到时候还要花钱买别的礼物
<mugebjgd> 擦
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你掏钱买？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 悲剧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 悲剧什么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 早知道直接寄给我多好
<ofan> 正想弄一个kindle
<mugebjgd> ofan: 滚
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 64位ubuntu12.10无法安装ia32-libs,怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395429 64位ubuntu12.10无法安装ia32-libs,怎么办？ tom@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如 …
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一会儿去机场喝星巴克
<mugebjgd> ofan: 7elven的咖啡就是脏水
<mugebjgd> ofan: 自动售货机的咖啡可以直接倒掉
<ofan> mugebjgd: 您高端
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你是没喝过欧洲的咖啡
<mugebjgd> ofan: 美国的咖啡不能忍了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我只喝可乐
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我在这里只喝橙汁
<ofan> 和含酒精的东西
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这里咖啡不但不好喝 还贵
<ofan> mugebjgd: 对这没讲究
<MartinWood> 这里有系统管理方面的人么？
<MartinWood> 我想问个账户群组的问题呃
<MartinWood> 那个组staff，有什么特殊的权限么？
<jlzhang> 请问，我在Emacs想使用org2blog的el,但是我调用的时候出现错误，请问怎么调试呢？
<jlzhang>  
<jlzhang> 错误是：load-with-code-conversion: Symbol's value as variable is void: ‹
<jlzhang> google只有一个人调用color-theme的时候也出现这个错误
<jlzhang> 但我禁用了我的color-theme也出这个错误
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 上次说那个 多个ssh跳转的问题解决了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 配个proxycommand
<cfy`> 有杭州滨江区的么？
<cfy`> yunfan: 滨江你熟么
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu下修改本地连接ip后不能上网和开机的问题，主要可能是”网关“的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395436 首先说明一下情况，笔记本处在学校宿舍的移动有线宽带网内，现在我们宿舍有一台4口交换机——很普通的SOHO交换机，我之前已经 …
<black_angel> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg3MzM5NzI4.html
<kk> black_angel 啥标题, ⇪ 党的十八大少年儿童版动漫宣传片—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<black_angel> 你妹呀，洗脑教育
<black_angel> 反对尼码的 GCD 洗脑教育，真为未出世的孩子未来担忧。
<mugebjgd> black_angel: 移民
<black_angel> mugebjgd, 这是我们能想到的最彻底的方法了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 请教：ubuntu文件大小的单位是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395439 我知道通过ls -l命令得到的结果中的第七列表示文件的大小。但是这一列只有数字没有单位。所以请教一下这个单位是什么。 还好通过文件大小查找的命令find 路径 -size 中size后面的数字的单位 …
<mugebjgd> black_angel: 心动不如行动
<tomcaroline> 行动不如不动
<black_angel> 楼上的已经被洗脑啦
<tomcaroline> REGISTER 690260692m 314725429@qq.com
<mugebjgd> black_angel: 他是既得利益者
<Hamsten> 请问有人有vpn吗，我可不可以用一下，急用
<mugebjgd> black_angel: 已经移民完毕了
<tomcaroline> quit
<Hamsten> 请问有人有vpn吗，我可不可以用一下，急用
<black_angel> GoAgent 能用吗？
<black_angel> 能当 vpn 用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Hamsten§ http://www.iqlinkus.com/home?referral=BA0C414B30FA978593BC2B139B1AC825
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 智联科技 IQLink
<IRChat> 大家好
<kk> IRChat, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<IRChat> 看得见我的话吗？测试下手机
<Hamsten> 我现在是在手机端，急需下载一个文件
<CyrusYzGTt> IRChat§ 嗯，看到
<IRChat> kk 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Hamsten§ 那就不清楚
<kk> IRChat, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑。  ㍬ 
<Hamsten> 如果能穿墙的能帮我下一下吗
<IRChat> CyrusYzGTt 自动补全太小了，不好点啊
<CyrusYzGTt> IRChat§ ,,嗯，，
<My_Jone> .........
<mugebjgd> My_Jone: 我的粥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你睡了ß
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<IRChat> 手机没有搜索键
<Hamsten> 。。。。。，啊啊，有谁能帮助我一下啊
<My_Jone> :-)  不是
<IRChat> 不过还好，可以ssl登陆
<IRChat> 功能还是蛮多的
<Hamsten> 有谁能帮我一下下啊
<IRChat> Hamsten怎么帮啊
<My_Jone> REGISTER 690260692m tomcaroline98@gmail.com
<Hamsten> 帮我下载一个东西，要穿墙
<IRChat> Hamsten不懂啊
<Hamsten> 穿墙，突破网络限制
<My_Jone> 翻强小心摔倒啊
<Hamsten> 啊啊，就是下载一个东西
<IRChat> Hamsten不会呀
<Hamsten> 竟然墙掉了
<Hamsten> 饿饿，IRChat
<IRChat> Hamsten linux下不会翻
<Hamsten> IRChat 你有vpn吗
<IRChat> Hamsten没
<Hamsten> IRChat 额
<My_Jone> 你们看到我发的没有
<IRChat> 看到了
<My_Jone> 晕  我还以为没注册起
<IRChat> 现在的ubuntu速度真的很快
<My_Jone> 我用的12.10  不错
<My_Jone> 很稳定
<IRChat> 不注册也是可以说话的，注册就是为了自己的名字被占用
<soiamso> IRChat: 要看跟什么对比
<IRChat> 12.10我也用了
<My_Jone> 呵呵  我还以为必须注册呢
<IRChat> soiamso和什么比？我见的少，帮我推荐下
<My_Jone> 你们使用linux多久了？
<IRChat> 我用的时间不长，只会基本操作
<jusss_> lag 43
<jusss_> 坑爹的网速
<jusss_> 还不如手机
<mugebjgd> My_Jone: ubuntu不给力
<jusss_> mugebjgd: ubuntu为啥不给力
<IRChat> mugebjgd，求一个给力的答案
<mugebjgd> jusss_: 源差
<jusss_> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> IRChat: arch
<jusss_> mugebjgd: arch源好吗
<IRChat> mugebjgd，源差在哪里？
<IRChat> mugebjgd，arch好处在哪里能说说吗？
<iyzsong> o.o
<My_Jone> 163很快的啊
<jusss_> mugebjgd: arch的systemd好吗？据说systemd和pulseaudio是一个人写的？
<mugebjgd> IRChat: 滚动更新
<IRChat> mugebjgd，arch好像是热门发行版中升级最快的，更新快好像不是什么好事
<mugebjgd> jusss_: 自己实验
<jusss_> mugebjgd: 习惯upstart了
<My_Jone> 一般不更新，除非经常死机
<IRChat> mugebjgd，的确他可以一个命令直接大版升级，好多发行版都可以这样
<My_Jone> 还有哪些好玩的频道啊？亲们
<IRChat> 我的破本开了超多的东西，内存占用4G了，交换空间占了1G多，cpu一直60%左右。连续开机一个多星期了。风扇还是凉风呢
<iIlL10Oo> IRChat: 牛
<jusss_> IRChat: ...
<My_Jone> 牛B
<IRChat> 实话
<jusss_> IRChat: swap都占1G了。。。
<onlylove> jusss_: 继续那天的话题，使用python做的网站，有名的，豆瓣，果壳，知乎
<IRChat> 这是windows所做不到的
<jusss_> IRChat: 牛叉
<My_Jone> 风扇会不会坏了啊
<IRChat> 我就4G内存
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 使用 ruby 的 : github
<onlylove> jusss_: 然后这四种语言的东西我就都和你说了
<My_Jone> swap很少见他用
<IRChat> My_Jone当然不会
<My_Jone> 不会啥？
<IRChat> My_Jone 你换个小内存试试
<jusss_> onlylove: 如果要在浏览器里写个自动登录邮箱的脚本，用啥写
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 使用 ruby做的网站 : github
<IRChat> My_Jone 你不是说风扇会不会坏了吗。我说不会
<onlylove> jusss_: 我不知道啊，邮箱可以自己保存登录啊，浏览器也可以啊……
<onlylove> 我都用FF保存的
<soiamso> jusss_: js
<jusss_> onlylove: 哦，我们宿舍每天6点才供电，我想设置那时自动开机开transmisson下电影
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 安装一个浏览器插件
<jusss_> soiamso: 哦
<jusss_> onlylove: 苦B的mplayer,设置ao=pulse后还是有时一卡卡的，pulseaudio坑爹呀，我的printf("hi\a");从来没响过
<jusss_> 真想把pulseaudio干掉
<jusss_> 这么诶你
<jusss_> exin
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 你知道怎么卸载pulseaudio不
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: sudo aptitude pluseaudio.*
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: sudo aptitude purge pluseaudio.*
<iyzsong> vov 今天才装上pulseaudio...
<onlylove> 我就知道安装的时候不装那个……
<pocoyo> cfy`: 在不
<cfy`> pocoyo: 嗯。在
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 网上说删pulseaudio得改一坨东西
<pocoyo> cfy`: 我还是那句话。。。
<jusss_> pulseaudio坑爹呀，
<cfy`> pocoyo: 没。。。。这几天没去实验室。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 哦 抽空去学习去啊 最近忙啥呢
<cfy> pocoyo: 最近一直待在寝室。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 学宅了啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 是阿
<pocoyo> cfy: 这样不好
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我直接从启动那把pulseaudio停了行不
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我发现不开X,pulseaudio没开，打开X后就有pulseaudio了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • airodump 和 aireplay 命令要怎么用? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395441 版本是 aircrack-ng_1.1-5_i386.deb 用 airodump-ng mon0 找到了一个 5C:33:8E:0F:6D:3C -77 17 0 0 6 54 . WPA2 CCMP PSK Alice-35892028 频道是6.. 然后我开始抓握手包...但是 root@ubuntu:/home/chen/桌面# airodump-ng -c 6 –w alice mon0 "airodum …
<onlylove> 我在想那些python的网站怎么写的……理解不了啊……
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio disable 2 3 4 5
<onlylove> 得弄个源码看看
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我就把/etc/rc2.d/S50pulseaduio改成K50pulseaudio了，还是自启动了pulseaudio
<jusss_> 很奇怪
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/ruby-china
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: ruby-china (Ruby China) · GitHub
<iyzsong> jusss_: pulseaudio会在用到时自启动 9.9
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: ubuntu的runlevel是2，直接把rc2.d/改了就应该可以了，可是不明白还是不行。。。
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: chmod，你跟我想一块去了，我想实在不行直接干掉它的执行权限
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 估计其他程序把它打开了
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 你说对了，我killall它了，又有了，chmod它
<psychologe> 请教下，新买的联想笔记本，预装的ubuntu,充电充到45%就充不进了，有没有人遇到过这种问题？
<psychologe> 有人么
<kk> psychologe, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<iyzsong> 我的本充满已不足设计电量的%5 >.<
<saimazoon> psychologe, 可能你的电脑电池坏了
<saimazoon> 我的是从前坏的，总是一同的问题发现啊
<psychologe> saimazoon, 那样就太悲剧了，刚买的
<iIlL10Oo> iyzsong: 我的本本2005年买的，一直插着电，当台式用，电池还有70%
<saimazoon> 哦。。。如果刚买的话可以买以前已经坏了
<iyzsong> iIlL10Oo: U.U
 * iyzsong 习惯就好 本儿当台式用...
<psychologe> ubuntu上有没有什么电池管理软件啊！联想官网只胡win的
<qinglingquan> 自己重新编译内核试试.
<saimazoon> psychologe, 有，可是我忘了程序名字
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • V2EX现提供各种大型发行版的源镜像。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395447 流行的Linux发行版Ubuntu日前有了以CDN方式分发的更新源。这种方式比传统的镜像服务器的优势在于CDN服务会自动根据您的位置选择最快的路线进行下载。目前mozilla的开源仓库也提供了此 …
<iIlL10Oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i160415
<CyrusYzGTt> hasee都是這樣，我以前遇到過
<houge> EE在么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 去实验室没意思。。
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我的Ubuntu没开什么东西，不知道为啥占用内存很大
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: top 命令看看
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: top 935MB用了
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 按 %MEM 排序
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 怎么看占用最多cpu的进程
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 按 < >
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 切换排序的列
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 屏幕小显示补全，最上边的是firefox 13.3% MEM
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 我用 chromium-browser
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 2.9% MEM plugin-containe
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: Xorg 1.8% 其它的都是0
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: firefox 关了
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 那不明白了这几个全加起来才20%呀，那另外的80%在哪
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 空闲的?
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 1G内存，先在关了firefox,已用817MB
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 不知道为什么还是占用这么大内存
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: firefox 还在进程里面？
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 干掉了
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: python占2.5%MEM
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 屏幕小显示不全，能把top信息重定向到文本吗
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 按f 选择需要的列
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 按 < 或 > 选择排序的列
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我top -u jusss 显示我这个账户占用的12%MEM
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_:  free 命令也可以看
<iIlL10Oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i160416
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: free显示已用816MB, 总共占用80%MEM,我这个帐号占用12%MEM，那剩下的68%MEM都是root占用的？系统要用600+MB内存？
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 看我的网址
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 我没开gnome，在X下面只打开了fvwm
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 怎么打开系统监视器
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: gnome-system-monitor
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 打开了
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 你那个图里面454MB是已用的还是空闲的？
<adam8157> test
<kk> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 已用 http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i160417
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 排序问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395449 Code: touch a b c A B C ls | sort a A b B c C ls [^a-b] B c C  #文件A也被排除了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-12-14 22:09
<adam8157_away> test
<kk> adam8157_away, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: gnome-system-monitor显示已用172MB,top显示已用941MB
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: free显示已用941MB
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: 它们两个显示的差别好大呀
<adam8157> test
<adam8157_away> .
<iIlL10Oo> jusss_: 不懂了，我很菜的
<kk> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss_> iIlL10Oo: .
<jusss_> adam8157_away: help,
<jusss_> adam8157 gnome-system-moniter显示已用内存17%, top和free显示已用内存80%
<adam8157> jusss_: cache
<adam8157> test
<adam8157> jusss_: 那些是cache
<kk> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<adam8157> jusss_: man proc,  check /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<adam8157_away> .
<imtxc_> adam8157: test ok
<adam8157> 右对齐怎么搞不好啊
<jusss_> adam8157: O
<jusss_> adam8157: 我小白。。。
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: caches 可以加速系统速度吧？
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 这里说的 里面有的可以
<adam8157> .
<adam8157_away> .
<adam8157> jusss_: 说句话?
<jusss_> adam8157: 缓存会那么大吗
<adam8157> jusss_: 会
<jusss_> adam8157: 60%MEM缓存
<adam8157> jusss_: 60咋了
<jusss_> adam8157: linux是怎么搞的
<jusss_> adam8157: 这不坑吗。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> jusss_: 坑啥啊
<adam8157> pityonline: pong
<adam8157> jusss_: 这部分相当于没用...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你又搞右对齐了？这没啥可纠结的吧？
<adam8157> jusss_: 不影响被程序获取使用
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, 不过偶尔会乱
<jusss_> adam8157: free显示cached 684MB
<adam8157_away> 例如我出现的时候
<iIlL10Oo> cached 是读取缓存， buffed是写入缓存
<iIlL10Oo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<iIlL10Oo> Mem:       2051960    1243536     808424          0      91884     924568
<adam8157> .
<adam8157_away> .
<jusss_> adam8157: 内存小，mplayer显示Your system is too slow to play this@
<adam8157> 什么情况
<adam8157> jusss_: 和内存无关
<adam8157_away> 看看对齐没
<bluezd> adam8157_away: .
<bluezd> adam8157: .
<adam8157> bluezd: 没对齐啊!!!
<jusss_> adam8157: 那是cpu太差了？
<iIlL10Oo> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試 mplayer -lavdopts threads=8
<adam8157> bluezd: 老师那天求婚成功 今天去缠绵了?
<qinglingquan> adam8157：你在对齐什么？
<adam8157> qinglingquan: irssi 的 nickname
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試 mplayer -lavdopts threads=8 -cache 104576
<bluezd> adam8157: ca 缠绵个屌啊，sigh ......
<qinglingquan> adam8157:哦～～～
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: nickcolor.pl 这个插件不错
<adam8157_away> .
<iIlL10Oo> usercount.pl
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: nickcolor在用的
<iIlL10Oo> notify.pl
<adam8157_away> .
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 如果是 用了 bumblebee方案，還可以 在前面加 optirun 使用 gpu
<adam8157> nnnd
<adam8157> 发现了, nickcolor和我的配置冲突
<adam8157> pityonline: 效果超差, nicklist的效果也超差... nnnnd
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: -lavdopts和threads的意思是
<jusss_> adam8157: 我能把cache释放吗
 * cherrot ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 使用 cpu 線程的參數
<adam8157> jusss_: 我记得刚给你说了个手册的!
<pityonline> adam8157: 这种小事儿不必投入过多时间啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 你想实现像 weechat 那样的效果？
<adam8157> pityonline: 我工作每天用irc的, 必须搞好
<adam8157> pityonline: weechat确实不错, 我打算改了 nnnnd
<pityonline> adam8157: 那直接换 weechat 呗，用现成的，省的折腾
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§  mplayer -lavdopts threads=8 (-lavdopts threads=8之間的空格是必須的）
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 还是输入your system is so slow to play this ,而且还很卡
<roylez_> adam8157: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7915397/Looper_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ Looper (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过了
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ ..額。。 估計你是下載了 4k視頻，。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 你準備看 閉環者？？
<bluezd> adam8157: 好看吗？
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer又开始卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ .. 升級 cpu吧，，
<jusss_> 我受不了这破机子和破系统了
<jusss_> 都纠结4天了
<jusss_> 还是没搞定
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 或許是其他程式影響了
<adam8157> bluezd: 还行
<adam_weechat> 进来比较一下效果
<adam8157> .
<adam_weechat> .
<adam_weechat> nnnnd weechat的效果好太多了, 也不闪!
<adam_weechat> 比较下
<adam8157> .
<adam_weechat> bluezd: 老师说句话
<adam_weechat> roylez: 乐乐说句话?
<bluezd> adam_weechat: .
<bluezd> adam8157: ~~
<jamearch> 问下各位 怎么关掉ub里面的全局菜单？
<roylez_> adam_weechat: 丫的渣
<adam8157_away> .
<jamearch> ==
<adam_weechat> test
<kk> adam_weechat, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<bluezd> adam_weechat: .
 * adam_weechat irssi的开发和维护都基本停滞了... weechat好啊
<IRChat> 这东西开发也开发不出什么功能了
 * adam_weechat 真心舒服, 就是迁移成本略大 cc bluezd pityonline
<pityonline> adam_weechat: 前几天试用过，好像有些问题，也忘了啥问题了，于是后来还是 irssi 了
<jamearch> 都睡觉了没
<black_angel> 睡了
<jamearch> == 好吧
<xeocs> en
<jamearch> 那晚安 各位 明天再请教你们问题
<mugebjgd> ofan 起床了
<mugebjgd> ofan 饭毛
<sou_> 起床?几点了?
<mugebjgd> sou_ 10:12
<mugebjgd> ofan 别睡了
<mugebjgd> 夜猫子
<sou_> [mugebjgd] 嗯 该睡了
<black_angel> 我在看《Linux Administration Handbook》，好书，建议买来看
<mugebjgd> sou_ 他在米国
<mugebjgd> black_angel 直接下载
<mugebjgd> black_angel 有pdf
<black_angel> 书！还是最好要纸质的
<sou_> [mugebjgd] 这样啊 ~~
<mugebjgd> black_angel 有电纸书
<mugebjgd> black_angel 随便存
<mugebjgd> sou_ 这年头能跑的都跑了
<qinglingquan> mugebjgd: 你是在德国是吧？
<sou_> [mugebjgd]留在国内干什么啊?要什么没什么 上个网还得挂 ssh
<adam8157> roylez_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O2rGTXHvPCQ 笑死了 贴dooloo上去
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan 现在在米国
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - Numb3rs' description of IRC
<black_angel> 就是，没事留在国内干鸟
<qinglingquan> mugebjgd: 你不是在德国好多年了吗，怎么换地米国去了？
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan 出差 傻逼项目
<mugebjgd> adam8157  你真土 这视频在
<qinglingquan> mugebjgd: :)
<mugebjgd> Irssi的官网很久了
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan 轻灵犬好
<qinglingquan> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> 好久不见你了 玲犬
<qinglingquan> 我经常在，但很少说话。
<mugebjgd> 玲犬显灵
<mugebjgd> ofan 饭饭起床吧
<jusss> cleamoon: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches的值改为3据说能释放cache?
<jusss> cleamoon: 可是我改不了它的值即使sudo
<cleamoon> jusss, 谁知道，可能没有写的权限吧
<cleamoon> jusss, 不过能free cache是真的
<jusss> cleamoon: 都sudo了还没权限，难道root不是最高权限吗？
<jusss> cleamoon: 怎么free cache
<cleamoon> jusss, root不等于全都能做
<black_angel> 查看当前用户 id 用什么命令呢/
<jusss> cleamoon: 这不是坑吗？root为啥有不能做的，unix不是据说可以一行rm把系统删了吗
<jusss> black_angel: whoami
<cleamoon> jusss, 能删系统呀，但是为了安全还是有不能做的
<black_angel> jusss, 我想看的是 whoami 所对应的数值，root 为 0，当前用户呢
<cleamoon> jusss, free cache就是把cache的东西扔掉呀......
<jusss> cleamoon: 恶心死了，跟神马cpu保护模式，系统保护模式，这么恶心
<jusss> cleamoon: 还有内存保护，
<jusss> 让那些保护都去死吧
<cleamoon> black_angel, id -u
<jusss> 去他妈的保护，该中招还不是依然中招，设计保护的都是脑子有问题！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<black_angel> cleamoon, 正解，thanks, man.
<cleamoon> jusss, 都没了那就真是一不小心系统就2了...
<cleamoon> jusss, 你中招了？
<jusss> cleamoon: 我的设备就应该我拥有最高权限
<jusss> cleamoon: 我想怎么删就怎么删
<xiangfu> jusss, 你sudo 的不对。
<cleamoon> jusss, 可以呀，用su，不是sudo就行
<jusss> xiangfu: 那怎么写?
<xiangfu> echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<jusss> xiangfu: 网上写的都是echo 3>/xxxxx
<xiangfu> 或者 先 sudo su 过到root. 你会看到 xxx@xxx# 这个时候就可以了。
<xiangfu> jusss, 你上的是baidu? :-)
<jusss> xiangfu: 嗯，谷歌抽风，
<xiangfu> jusss, 人家可能就是以root  运行的。
<xiangfu> echo 3 | sudo tee /xxxx
<cleamoon> xiangfu, ubuntu可以sudo su是我知道的最抽风的事了......
<xiangfu> 重定向已经在sudo 外了。
<jusss> xiangfu: 现在sudo su了
<xiangfu> jusss, 现在你可以运行  rm -rf /
<xiangfu> 了
<jusss> xiangfu: 可以ehco 3>xx吗?
<xiangfu> sudo su 后就可以了。
<jusss> xiangfu: echo 3>xx后，cat drop_caches显示依然是0
<cfy> xiangfu: rm -rf /*估计能行。我遇到的rm都保护/
<xiangfu> cfy, :-) 我没有运行过
<xiangfu> jusss, 无所谓。
<cfy> xiangfu: 我差不多有运行过。。。。
<xiangfu> jusss, 你什么时候读都是0
<xiangfu> jusss, 那个是/proc 不是一「普通」文件。虽然你可以read/write
<jusss> xiangfu: 那echo 3>xx后就会减少cache了吗
<xiangfu> jusss, 会。你看一下就知道了。最好先sync 再 echo 3 > xxx
<cleamoon> 下大雪啦~
<xiangfu> jusss, 不对。我错了。cat 出来是3
<houge> eexpress: 仁兄在哪个IRC频道问关于steam的？
<cleamoon> houge, 你想问什么？
<jusss> xiangfu: android的那个tether你清楚是咋回事吗
<xiangfu> 3g --> wifi?
<jusss> xiangfu: 我用过pppd连接非智能机上网，
<jusss> xiangfu: 可是android的这tether上网，不是很理解
<xiangfu> 还智能机就是一个猫。
<xiangfu> 非
<piggybox> tether就是把手机变成wifi基站
<jusss> xiangfu: 据说android也是pppd和wpa_supplicant链接网络的e
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/239361 houge
<eexpress> nnnd 要我等下周。
<jusss> xiangfu: nm能自动识别tether链接的手机上网
<eexpress> ● steam steam://open/games 倒是进来了。
<jusss> xiangfu: 我想知道是咋回事，如果没有nm难道就不能android的网络了吗
<eexpress> houge: #steamlug
<cleamoon> jusss, 和nm有什么关系
<jusss> cleamoon: 额，应该没关系，我想知道这是怎么回事
<jusss> cleamoon: 我现在知道的就pppd pppoe wpa_supplicant,不知这个android tether是啥
<cleamoon> jusss, thther
<cleamoon> jusss, tether什么都不是
<cleamoon> jusss, 就是一个同时控制3g网卡和一般网卡的东西
<houge> eexpress: 看来确实是下周，昨天和今天我下载unity of command都有问题
<jusss> cleamoon: 那我把android用usb线链接电脑，然后打开tether,电脑就可以上网了/
<jusss> cleamoon: ?
<cleamoon> jusss, 无线网卡又不是靠usb输出的...
<jusss> cleamoon: 那到底怎么搞呀，你讲解下步骤
<cleamoon> jusss, 你下一个试试不就知道了
<jusss> cleamoon: 下什么？我现在就是再用android的tether连接笔记本在上网
<jusss> cleamoon: 宿舍11点断点断网
<jusss> cleamoon: 现在再用android手机的网络
<cleamoon> jusss, 用usb连的？
<jusss> cleamoon: 嗯
<jusss> cleamoon: ifconfig多出来个usb0
<eexpress> houge: 啥免费的。我先试试。
<cleamoon> jusss, 哦，那就是支持usb传输呗
<eexpress> 感谢验证您的 Steam 电子邮件地址。 nnnnd
<houge> eexpress: 终于能够验证了
<houge> eexpress: 呜呼～
<houge> eexpress: 你看我发到 #steamlug 的那个pastebin，简直无法理喻。
<houge> 现在免费的不支持linux平台
<jusss> cleamoon: 我想知道是怎么回事，我不打开nm也能上网吗
<houge> 不过便宜的可以试下
<jusss> 我估计我的声卡出问题了
<houge> eexpress: 比方说team fortress 2，这个游戏还行，fps足够了。
<jusss> 经常一卡一卡的
<IRChat> 哪位知道无线网卡固件/lib/firmware里面都哪个是呀
<IRChat> 我现在用的是ubuntu我想提取出来一个给那台debian的机器用
<eexpress> houge: http://imagebin.org/239365 这完蛋的
<houge> 哈哈，现在steam已经有多达37款游戏支持LInux了，八错八错，下周Steam将进入公测阶段
<houge> eexpress: 哦，这个是估计，一般5个小时搞定，我这里也这么提示。
<cfy> eexpress: ee...
<eexpress> 说6天。想死哦。。
<eexpress> cfy: .
<houge> eexpress: 神马游戏。
<cfy> eexpress: 第二天了。。。。睡觉去。。。
<eexpress> tf2
<houge> tf2相当不错，fps很高，不过下载地图包的时候会挂掉
<houge> 我连接别人的在线游戏就出现过，而且每次重现。
<eexpress> 独立地图？那不经常要下载啊
<IRChat> 新手求教，我有两台电脑，这台使用的是UBUNTU系统，另一台我准备安装debian，准备做lamp的测试。不过在安装debian的时候提示缺少固件，应该是无线无线网卡的。我想把这台UBUNTU的/lib/firmware/下的固件提取出来以便安装debian。不过我不知道都需要提取哪些文件，求达人帮助解答。
<houge> 嗯，应该是独立地图
<houge> 基本上连接别人的游戏服务器的时候有异常退出的可能，不过这也正好印证了tf2目前尚属beta阶段
<eexpress> 管他的。先试试而已。
<houge> 不晓得仁兄的显卡是什么，能不能把英雄Sam3跑起来，我这里ATI HD5670才8的fps，杯具了
<houge> 嗯
<eexpress> 居然出桌面图标了。
<eexpress> 不搞那。锤子的。lol
<houge> 呃，不过现在的Steam里面不能输入中文，对了，我设置中文显示是乱码，仁兄看看有木有办法解决。
<houge> 至少fcitx无法在steam中输入，不晓得ibus肿末样。
<eexpress> 一起lauch。不动了。
<houge> 兄弟，还木有下载完，要淡定。
<eexpress> @@
<houge> 对了，我这里Steam也经常假死
<eexpress> 没下载了啊。流量0
<houge> >_<
<eexpress> cpu也不动
<houge> 我一般会选择重启...
<eexpress> 有没有很小的游戏，测试下。
<houge> 前辈下载者就去睡吧～明早就OK
<houge> 有
<houge> Unity Of Commond
<houge> 几百M
<houge> 不过我的Intel集成显卡也能跑，另外我这里下载不动这个游戏，不晓得为什么。
<houge> 最后是Unity Of Commond这个游戏价格比较贵，主游戏20美元，DLC要10美元
<fanweixiao> hello
<fanweixiao> anyone still online ?
<fanweixiao> 中文
<kk> fanweixiao, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<fanweixiao> kk晚上好~
<fanweixiao> 睡不着了。。。
<alvin_rxg> zdf 插播2分鐘… 美國學校好危險… =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://news.qq.com/a/20121215/000021.htm
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥标题, ⇪ 美国一小学发生枪击案至少27人死_新闻_腾讯网
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, shit，http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/14/us/connecticut-school-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: Connecticut school shooting claims nearly 30 lives, source says - CNN.com
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 还是乖乖的在欧洲呆着吧
<kk>  06:16
<MeaCulpa> 美国小学...
<MeaCulpa> 美国小学比我们这里安全吧，事情显然是我们这里出得多
 * MeaCulpa 美国小学尼玛，大门比监狱结实的多
<ofan> 以后美国学校都按照监狱标准设计
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-15
<Freebuilder> gtalk 竟然用不了
<zJh> Good morning
<jusss> 怎么查看安装软件时都安装了哪些包?
<apu5800k> cfy:在么？
<apu5800k> 有谁也在用树莓派？？？
<apu5800k> 有没有遇到老半天都启动不了系统的的情况
<sam-nya> 一个usb接口最多能连接多少个usb设备呢
<sam-nya> 用usb hub的情况下
<ofan> sam-nya: 127
<ofan> sam-nya: 包括hub在内
<sam-nya> 如果有多个usb接口然后在上面插hub呢？
<ofan> sam-nya: 一样
<sam-nya> usb主控的上限？
<jusss> ofan: mbp retina 16000软妹币
<jusss> ofan: 真黑
<ofan> sam-nya: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Universal Serial Bus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sam-nya> Max. devices	127 是一个usb接口的上限还是单个usb主控的上限呢。。。
<jusss> å°±
<jusss> sam-nya: 不要发带颜色的字体。。。
<sam-nya> 我没改任何字体啊？
<wobu> hi,kk
<ofan> 又是netsplit
<jusss> pityonline: 你知道下载的包存储在什么位置吗
<pityonline> jusss: 要看你怎么下载的了
<pityonline> jusss: 我先拉屎去了
<cfy> jusss: ~/Downloads?
<jusss> cfy: /var/cache/apt/archives/下的deb包全删了，会出问题吗
<wobu> .
<cfy> jusss: 会，如果你要reinstall,那么系统会重新去网上抓一遍。。。
<cfy> jusss: 这个时候，你就可能感觉很不爽。。。
<cfy> :)
<jusss> cfy: 我就是想让它重下载，因为我感觉有些包下载时没下载完整
<cfy> jusss: 这个应该是有验证的。不过debia我不熟悉
<cfy> jusss: 像gentoo下载的包有大小，md5,sha*,rmd各种验证
<jusss> cfy: 哦
<cfy> jusss: 你可以把安装文件故意损坏看看，看它会怎么做
<jusss> cfy: 我直接sudo apt-get clean了
<cfy> jusss: 嗯
<pityonline> jusss: 你想干嘛呀？
<jusss> pityonline: 从新下载安装包
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，那应该跟你们刚讨论的一样
<pityonline> jusss: 好像还有个只下载源码包而不安装的选项
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • SOS ：fedora安装后，原来的XP 和Ubuntu不见了，根本启动不了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395466 我最先开始有xp，后来把ubuntu安装在和xp同一个硬盘上后，都能正常启动xp ubuntu。 不晓得我哪个筋发了，安装了一个ubuntu到我的硬盘上，悲催的是，现在进不了xp和ub …
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<IRChat> 兄弟们，都在干嘛呢？
<IRChat> IRChat …
<IRChat> Linux.Qq.Irc一个都不能少
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • /etc/init.d/networking restart 无法应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395467 虚拟安装，/etc/init.d/networking restart 命令后系统无反应，全部消失，只剩下背景，ctrl+alt+del无反应，只有右键鼠标有反应其它什么都没有，请问是怎么一回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 abctgl — 2012-12-15 10: …
<pityonline> python 中的 while 循环可以用于检验密码吧？
<apu5800k1> 这下，真的蛋疼了
<apu5800k1> 刚才收到树莓派的外壳
<apu5800k1> 准备把英国版的树莓派给安装上去
<apu5800k1> 结果，一个不小心把主板上的一个电容给弄掉下来了
<apu5800k1> 我的树莓派就这样完蛋了
<pityonline> apu5800k1: 再焊回去
<apu5800k1> 木有工具
<pityonline> apu5800k1: 巧妇难为无米之炊啊
<apu5800k1> 嗯
<apu5800k1> 准备拿去手机店给人家点一下
<apu5800k1> cfy: 你在啊
<apu5800k1> 我的树莓派怎么启动不了呢
<apu5800k1> 是不是SD卡不兼容啊
<apu5800k1> 开机老半天都没进入系统
<apu5800k1> 老提示I/O错误
<pityonline> apu5800k1: 你主板上的电容不都掉了吗？
<apu5800k1> 超时
<apu5800k1> 我有两个树莓派啊
<apu5800k1> 掉电容是刚刚才掉的
<apu5800k1> 我昨晚开机，开到天亮都没开启来
<pityonline> apu5800k1: 壕
<apu5800k1> 都刷了几个SD卡了
<apu5800k1> 唉
<apu5800k1> cfy: 在么？？？
<apu5800k1> 要自己买工具回来焊？还是拿去给人家焊呢？
<apu5800k1> 纠结
<apu5800k1> 买工具回来要好几天
<apu5800k1> 拿去给人家点的话，半个小时就好了
<IRChat> ︶︿︶
<IRChat> (*¯︶¯*)
<IRChat> 你要是不介意，我可以帮你焊
<apu5800k1> 老大
<apu5800k1> 你在哪里啊
<IRChat> 我的确是专业焊的
<apu5800k1> 哦
<apu5800k1> 你在哪里呢？
<IRChat> 不过不是焊电路的
<apu5800k1> 不远的话就麻烦你了
<apu5800k1> 那你焊什么啊啊啊？
<apu5800k1> 焊防盗栏杆？？
<IRChat> 压力容器
<apu5800k1> 我拿去给手机店的修理一下好了
<apu5800k1> 点一下就好了
<apu5800k1> 不知道要收多少钱？
<apu5800k1> 估计要50块钱
<apu5800k1> 这下亏大了
<apu5800k1> 走了
<apu5800k1> 先去把电容给弄上去
<cfy> apu5800k1: 嗯
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04控制台下可以编译.java文件，但是运行报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395472 刚安装了openJDK1.7,在eclipse里写好程序，编译运行正常（在eclipse内）。但是在控制台下可以编译，但运行报错。以下是报错截图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 k9288k — 2012-12-15 11:35
<stardiviner> 怎么检查字符串变量里含有某些字符？ variable: format_string = "%m/%d/%Y [%a] %I:%M:%S %p" , how to check this string variable contains characters "%S" ?
<ofan> "%S" in foramt_string
<Hamsten> 请问一下，编译的内核在运行时只会显示前面带[0000000：0022330]这种的信息，不会显示回显的如echo的信息呢
<Hamsten> 在init里面加入的echo，和其他执行命令的都不会回显
<cfy> stardiviner: which language?
<ofan> Hamsten: 那不属于内核
<stardiviner> cfy: ruby
<Hamsten> ofan，编译出来的内核
<cfy> stardiviner: o
<Hamsten> ofan，不I会显示那些信息
<ofan> Hamsten: 启动脚本不属于内核
<Hamsten> ofan，知道，不知道是不是内核里面没有加上一些支持？
<ofan> Hamsten: 给内核没关系了
<Hamsten> ？
<ofan> 是启动脚本选择不显示
<ofan> >/dev/null了
<Hamsten> ofan，？？？
<Hamsten> ofan 应该怎么添加命令呢？
<ofan> Hamsten: 改启动脚本
<Hamsten> ofan，我再说详细点吧。  那个脚本在其他内核上都会有信息，就是我自己编译的没有。    但是内核会有[0000000：0000012]的信息
<ofan> Hamsten: 你什么系统
<Hamsten> ofan：  linux
<Hamsten> 嵌入式
<Hamsten> 内核
<Hamsten> 在手机上启动
<ofan> Hamsten: init启动？启动脚本用什么
<fivesheep> ofan: 周末了.. let's game
<Hamsten> ofan：对，init我贴出来一段
<Hamsten> 等等啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 哪game去
<fivesheep> ofan: dota2
<fivesheep> 来不
<ofan> fivesheep: 买不起，也没mac版
<fivesheep> 免费的
<fivesheep> windows版本
<ofan> 啊
<ofan> fivesheep: steam上要20刀
<fivesheep> dota2是free to play
<fivesheep> 免费的
<fivesheep> 我有好些key没送出去呢
<ofan> fivesheep: 没有mac版啊
<fivesheep> 20是附带装备
<ofan> 不想切到windows
<Hamsten> （ #!/bin/sh
<Hamsten> fail() {
<Hamsten> 	/bin/echo "Failed"
<Hamsten> 		/bin/echo "$1"
<Hamsten> 		exec /bin/sh
<fivesheep> 不过那些东西不影响游戏
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 要多机作战
<ofan> fivesheep: 还真是免费
<yanqian> 早上好，请问有人用过netoffice dwins 这个开源的基于web的项目管理软件么？
<ofan> 米有
<ofan> fivesheep: 有steam帐号没
<ofan> fivesheep: 还是单独玩的？
<ofan> fivesheep: yo 哪去了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • apt-get异常占用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395473 新手，想简单学习一下linux，刚刚安装系统。 似乎总是有什么应用程序占用apt-get，用apt-get update时经常报告无法对什么东西加锁的问题。这个命令： sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/ 可以暂时解决问题。打开软件中心总有一个 …
<fivesheep> ofan: 刚输了一把
<ofan> fivesheep: 额
<ofan> fivesheep: 加了疯狂的五羊XD
<sunny_xiaobai5> \jion ubuntu
<fivesheep> ofan: sent
<ofan> fivesheep: thanks
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么linux mint桌面的字体比起ubuntu明显发虚？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395474 怎么把前者设置成后者不发虚的效果？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-15 12:50
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐.
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭回来
<roylez_> adam8157: ctrip的邮件发布到 xxx+ctrip@gmail 这种邮箱
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么渣了..
<roylez_> adam8157: 发不到
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 那是渣
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最近在看《Linux Administration Handbook》 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395475 在下不才，最近在系统地学习《Linux 系统管理技术手册》第二版，作了一些笔记，希望可以帮助到有需要的人。 Linux 学习笔记（一）从何入手 Linux 学习笔记（二）启动与关机 Linux 学习笔 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在网页上gmail不挂代理不成啊
<adam8157> roylez_: google.com一直都是代理的...
<roylez_> adam8157: Linux下evernote真费劲，非要开网页版
<adam8157> roylez_: 咱不记笔记的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是放明天出去的行程单和地图的
<roylez_> adam8157: 手机就可以看了
<black_angel> 目前 Linux 的帳戶加密算法是哪種呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 这个是...
<black_angel> 好像觉得不像是 md5 加密的
<black_angel> 加密后的值以 $6$ 开头的，是什么加密算法来的呢
<ofan> 冻次大次冻次冻次大次..
<ofan> black_angel: The Unix standard algorithm crypt and the MD5-based BSD password algorithm 1
<ofan> black_angel: man 3 crypt
<black_angel> 找到 6   | SHA-512 (since glibc 2.7)
<ofan> no
<black_angel> $6$salt$encrypted is an SHA-512 encoded one
<black_angel> SHA 又是什么东东来的？
<ofan> http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/online/pages/man3/crypt.3.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: crypt(3) - Linux manual page
<ofan> 貌似linux没实现，在glibc里实现了
<ofan> 哦 是错误信息
<black_angel> 大概意思好像是以 $6$ 开头的是采用 SHA-512 算法来加密的
<black_angel> $1$ 开头的是采用 MD5 加密，$2a$ 开头的是 SUSE 所采用的 Blowfish 加密算法，$5$ 开头的是 SHA-256，而我的 /etc/shadow 文件里所见是以 $6$ 开头的，所以应该是采用的 SHA-512 加密算法
<black_angel> 如果没有理解错的话
<black_angel> ofan, thanks, man.
<ofan> black_angel: np
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装又出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395480 运行/usr/bin/ublquity 'gtk_ul' (以用户 root失败) 无法复制用户的Xauthorization文件…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbtqqe — 2012-12-15 13:57
<apu5800k> 回来了
<apu5800k> 那些修理手机的人不肯帮忙焊
<apu5800k> 都说不会修理
<black_angel> 换
<apu5800k> 他娘的
<black_angel> 买新的
<apu5800k> 他们不愿意动手焊
<apu5800k> 我到电器铺买了电烙铁和焊锡，松香
<ofan> lol
<apu5800k> 弄好了
<apu5800k> 自己动手
<apu5800k> 顺便把那个显卡的爆浆电容给换掉了
<apu5800k> 树莓派可以开机
<apu5800k> 可能是SD卡的兼容不好
<apu5800k> 还是没有进入系统
<stardiviner> webQQ 换协议了？ 怎么pidgin又联不上了？
<black_angel> apu5800k, Congratulation.
<ofan> apu5800k: 用官方系统
<apu5800k> cfy: 你用的神马SD卡啊
<apu5800k> ofan: 我用的就是官方的系统
<ofan> 那你悲剧
<apu5800k> 就是那个10.28的系统
<apu5800k> 我怀疑是SD卡不兼容
<apu5800k> 总是提示说I/O
<apu5800k> 错误
<apu5800k> 系统调用命令超时
<ofan> apu5800k: model b?
<apu5800k> 是的
<apu5800k> 512MB的
<apu5800k> 这下，蛋疼了
<apu5800k> 买了三张一样的金士顿16GB sd卡
<apu5800k> 都是CLASS10的
<apu5800k> 刷什么系统都是无法进入系统
<apu5800k> 开机界面的文字不停的出现
<apu5800k> 可以看见树莓派的标识
<apu5800k> 估计的买SANDISK的SD卡了
<apu5800k> 再不行，这两块树莓派可以扔到垃圾桶离去了
<apu5800k> black_angel: 在干嘛
<black_angel> 在看书
<ofan> apu5800k: 估计不是卡的问题
<ofan> apu5800k: 买了两块？
<apu5800k> 那是什么问题呢？？？
<apu5800k> 嗯我买了两块树莓派
<apu5800k> 一块是国产
<ofan> apu5800k: 壕，求送一块
<apu5800k> 一块是英国产的
<black_angel> 哈哈， ofan 真逗
<apu5800k> 你不是在米国么
<apu5800k> 送你的邮费都可以买几块了
<ofan> apu5800k: 接serial口到电脑，保存log
<apu5800k> 没有扩展卡
<ofan> 找跟线
<apu5800k> 要扩展卡才可以接串口
<black_angel> apu5800k, 送他比较远，送我会比较近一些
<ofan> usb貌似就可以
<ofan> apu5800k: 这么搓
<apu5800k> 我在等新买的SD卡
<ofan> 能读取就表示可以用
<apu5800k> 再不能开机
<apu5800k> 就准备扔了
<ofan> apu5800k: 别
<black_angel> 就是
<apu5800k> 不然咋办啊
<ofan> apu5800k: 我出邮费，扔给我吧
<black_angel> 送我多好，ofan 在米国那么远
<apu5800k> 我都折腾好多天了
<black_angel> 哈哈
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 要是开不了机
<black_angel> 就送我罗
<apu5800k> 你们一人一个
<ofan> 擦
<black_angel> 你可真逗
<pc-x69> - -
<apu5800k> 嗯
<ofan> apu5800k: sd卡给我
<apu5800k> 带有外壳的
<apu5800k> 带SD卡一起
<apu5800k> 数据线都有
<black_angel> 上次不是还有一个人说搞定了的吗？
<ofan> apu5800k: 回头给你寄个米国特产
<apu5800k> HDMI转VGA
<ofan> apu5800k: 快去搞，别聊了
<apu5800k> 米国特产苹果哈
<black_angel> 叫 ofan 给你送一箱
<apu5800k> 正在开机当中
<apu5800k> 已经提示IO错误了
<apu5800k> 和以前是一样的
<black_angel> 我上次在和你聊的时候，有个人曾经说他可以正常使用的，是哪位呀？
<apu5800k> 我昨晚弄到天亮还是在那里闪文字
<black_angel> apu5800k, 你还记不记得
<ofan> apu5800k: 具体啥错误
<apu5800k> CFY可以正常用
<pc-x69> - -/好混乱。。。
<apu5800k> 就是IO错误
<apu5800k> 超时
<ofan> apu5800k: 你得把整个log都发出来
<black_angel> 对
<apu5800k> 开机的时候是可以识别USB网卡之类的
<apu5800k> 就是在启动系统的时候过不了
<apu5800k> 那里不断尝试运行
<black_angel> 如果已经到了系统启动步骤，应该不是 SD 卡的问题了吧
<apu5800k> 也有人说是读卡器的接口不好
<fivesheep> ofan: 不错.. 连续赢了三把
<ofan> fivesheep: 额
<apu5800k> 也不可能两块树莓派都有一样的问题吧
<ofan> apu5800k: 不是sd卡的问题
<black_angel> 就是呀
<apu5800k> 我就是怀疑是SD卡的问题
<ofan> fivesheep: 有mac版我就玩了
<apu5800k> 有些SD卡是不能兼容的
<ofan> 那就是板子渣了
<black_angel> 官方好像只卖 SanDisk 的 SD 卡呢，不知道你买的 Kingston 是不是不兼容，按理说如果是 SD 卡的话应该问题不大才对
<black_angel> apu5800k, 现在别去整它了，等 SD 卡回来再试试呗
<black_angel> ofan, 有什么方法可以反算时间呢？比如我知道一个数 13348，然后反算成 2006-06-18，
<wangguohao> http://codepad.org/ODQOSf8b  DFS帮忙 看一下 为什么会错
<kk> wangguohao ⇪ t: C code - 89 lines - codepad
<wangguohao> 求助啊
<eexpress> black_angel: man date
<wangguohao> C语言 算法DFS http://codepad.org/ODQOSf8b
<apu5800k> 我把那些错误提示发给你们看看
<apu5800k> cannot execute 'sbin/getty'
<ofan> black_angel: echo 1268727836 | awk '{print strftime("%c",$1)}'
<ofan> black_angel: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/convert-epoch-seconds-to-the-current-time-date/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Linux / UNIX: Convert Epoch Seconds To the Current Time
<apu5800k> INIT :Id"3" raspawing too fast:disabled for 5 minutes
<eexpress> ofan: man date
<black_angel> apu5800k, 你把它贴到 http://code.bulix.org 这里去，会好分析一点
<ofan> eexpress: 我这date不能用@
<ofan> 只有gnu的date有
<ofan> awk也是
<eexpress> 不至于吧
<ofan> unix的不一样
<apu5800k> mmc0.timeout waiting for hardware interrupt cm52
<GNUdog> eexpress: 神，你好
<cfy> apu5800k: sandisk和kingston
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<eexpress> 狗狗。乖。有好玩的？
<GNUdog> eexpress: 给神请安了
<eexpress> 不敢
<apu5800k> cfy: 你用的金士顿是哪个型号的SD卡
<black_angel> 这小狗还真乖
<cfy> eexpress: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Picture/116464
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<GNUdog> eexpress: 神一定要保佑人类，祈祷世界末日不要来临
<cfy> apu5800k: 这谁还记得
<apu5800k> 是16GB的CLASS10么
<eexpress> 有我吃的，就有你吃的。朴实吧。 GNUdog
<cfy> apu5800k: 8G的class4的好像，很久前买的。
<GNUdog> eexpress: 神一定要保佑人类，祈祷巴以冲突尽快解决
<apu5800k> 你用的多少GB
<GNUdog> eexpress: 神一定要保佑人类，祈祷世界上没有饥饿和贫穷
<eexpress> 直接打仗。灭了一边
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<apu5800k> 那个是全能的     神
<eexpress> 有点像谁。 cfy
<eexpress> 要我去看？
<apu5800k> 这个应不会被Hx吧
<cfy> eexpress: 长沙。。。
<apu5800k> 哦
<apu5800k> 那就是了
<apu5800k> 我买的是新出的CLASS10
<eexpress> 皮肤不好。气质不好。最讨厌伸长脖子的。 cfy
<black_angel> 多明显的硅胶啊
<ofan> wangguohao: 把if改成else if
<apu5800k> 不一样
<cfy> eexpress: 亮点是长沙。。。
<eexpress> nnnd 你透视眼。 black_angel
<apu5800k> 在手机店问了一下
<black_angel> 二娃
<ofan> nnnd 走了
<eexpress> cfy: 又不是我养的。无关。
<eexpress> 否则，我送你。
<apu5800k> 坑的价格，8GB要110
<cfy> eexpress: 你可以去看阿
<eexpress> 经常搞车展。我没兴趣看
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。。。
<apu5800k> 去看快件到了没
<eexpress> cfy: 你肯定想去看了吧
<apu5800k> 今天已经收了两份了
<bye_bye> cfy: 你的common lisp补全好用吗?
<cfy> eexpress: 没。。。也不符合我的审美
<eexpress> 在本地，看这，档次低。 cfy
<cfy> bye_bye: 我觉得非常好用，看你想要什么需求了。
<bye_bye> cfy: 我想调出来而已.
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么意思？
<bye_bye> cfy: 我不知道之前改了啥了, 现在会出错.
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么错误？开始玩 cl乐？
<bye_bye> cfy :File mode specification error: (void-function ac-lisp-mode-setup)
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么错误？开始玩 cl了？
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> bye_bye: auto-complete么？
<cfy> bye_bye: 我好像都没开
<bye_bye> cfy: 你不用ac?
<bye_bye> cfy: 那你用啥?
<eexpress> cfy: 又一个掉坑里面的。赶紧收了。要他的妹子來交换你的配置。
<bye_bye> eexpress: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: 开了。。。不过用的是 slime-indent-and-complete-symbol
<eexpress> bye_bye: 说对了吧
<bye_bye> ee
<bye_bye> eexpress: yooooooo
<bye_bye> cf
<bye_bye> cfy: ok
<cfy> bye_bye: 先yas-expand再那个，ac好像更本没用到
<bye_bye> cfy: ok
<black_angel> apu5800k, 不是呀，8G的49元而已呀 http://www.ickey.cn/raspberry.php?action=peijian
<kk> black_angel 啥标题, ⇪ 树莓派(Raspberry Pi)专区
<cfy> bye_bye: 可以参考下我的配置
<cfy> bye_bye: 你不是做elisp这块么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 正在看.
<bye_bye> cfy: 都看看.
<namoamitabuddha> SQL 这东西游泳么
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> s/游泳/有用/
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没
<fivesheep> sql是基本的东西
<cfy> bye_bye: elisp和cl真是好用。哪里不懂，可以直接跳过去看源代码。
<cfy> bye_bye: 觉得挺爽的。
<bye_bye> cfy: 不想看源代码....
<eexpress> cfy: 看源码，说明这不是给人用的嘛。
<namoamitabuddha> Linux 好用就好用在哪个功能不懂了可以直接跳过去看源代码……
<cfy> bye_bye: 其实也看个大概，看看都用啥函数。然后去翻手册。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: @_@
<airead> eexpress, 有些人不把自己当人啊
<bye_bye> cfy: 峎.
<bye_bye> cf
<cfy> eexpress: ....写扩展阿。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩.
<eexpress> lol
 * bye_bye 渣渣输入法...
<cfy> eexpress: 你有写过vim脚本么？ cc namoamitabuddha
<eexpress> 啥软件不要任何配置，就是好软件。
<cfy> eexpress: 扩展阿。。。。不用配置阿。。。。
<jamearch> 对新手来说好像就是这样……
<eexpress> 我不是说过嘛。啥时候vim不要配置任何东西，才叫爽
<airead> 我最近在看 An Introduction to Programming in Emacs Lisp 呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: No
<cfy> bye_bye: 你不要一打一个我根本不认识的字阿。。。:D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就改过一点点配置
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<bye_bye> cfy: 渣渣输入法弄得...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 最近要考 Linux OS，麻烦得很
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是我的问题...
<jamearch> 为了考试才学linux 额……
<cfy> eexpress: namoamitabuddha: 但是扩展，就爽，你要做哪一块，看别人的实现很方便，一下就懂了。
<cfy> jamearch: 好学校才这样
<bye_bye> cfy: 在看land of lisp
<cfy> 正常也不看代码阿
<cfy> 甚至能看C源代码
<bye_bye> cfy: 感觉比实践common lisp简单.
<eexpress> 能不用乱七八糟的扩展，最好不用
<jamearch> 嗯 网络专业还是啥？
<cfy> bye_bye: 嘿嘿，是阿。
<cfy> eexpress: T_T
<bye_bye> cfy: 你当初看的啥书?
<eexpress> 难道不记得我一直bs fx cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 是这样子的。。。我要从opera里面复制ed2k链接。。。结果|变成了%2C啥的。。。
<eexpress> 那不就是utf8哪里，打勾去掉嘛
<cfy> eexpress: 就写了个emacs函数把剪切板里的内容unhex一下
<cfy> eexpress: utf8? fx是啥？
<cfy> bye_bye: pcl
<bye_bye> cfy: 别听 eexpress 瞎说... 他写opera插件的.
<eexpress> 你这都不知道啊
<eexpress> bye_bye: @@
<cfy> eexpress: 哪里的utf8?我不知道阿。。。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 显然你写过opera插件.
<cfy> UTF8 Escape URLs.....
<cfy> eexpress: gaoji...
<eexpress> cfy: http://imagebin.org/239437
<eexpress> 听他胡说。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 上次你帮我写插件, 连表情都给我带上了.
<eexpress> 我这ed2k bt 都失效。
<bye_bye> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> bye_bye: 啥插件
<eexpress> 菜单？
<bye_bye> eexpress: 一键开启/关闭 代理.
<eexpress> 那又不叫插件
<bye_bye> eexpress: 叫.
<cfy> eexpress: 你没用。。
<cfy> eexpress: 没用。。
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 完蛋。2个lisper了。
<cfy> eexpress: |这种转义阿，
<cfy> eexpress: 根本不是UTF-8的问题
<wangguohao> 谁有空 帮我看一下算法错在哪里 啊
<bye_bye> vala难道好玩?
<wangguohao> 本来就是 深度搜索解决 解决迷宫问题
<eexpress> 狼狈为奸。
<cfy> wangguohao: 哪？
<wangguohao> http://codepad.org/ODQOSf8b
<kk> wangguohao ⇪ ti: C code - 89 lines - codepad
<jamesarch1> 问下各位 为啥web版本的irc弹不出验证码？
<cfy> eexpress: 最坑爹的是。。。。
<eexpress> cfy: 你不看论坛的。叫你不看。几年前的东西
<wangguohao> cfy: http://codepad.org/ODQOSf8b
<cfy> eexpress: opera关了再开，tab没了。。不象linux/win...
<cfy> eexpress: 没用阿。。。不是utf-8 escape url
<eexpress> tab没了？
<cfy> eexpress: 是阿
<eexpress> 你啥破系统啊。额。你上次说的什么系统
<cfy> eexpress: 就是原本开着的tab
<cfy> eexpress: os x阿，苹果那个
<stardiviner> cfy: session ?
<bye_bye> cfy: 膜拜有钱人.
<eexpress> 那去死吧。
<stardiviner> eexpress: +1
<jamesarch1> ==
<eexpress> nnnnnd 都显得比我有钱啊
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 为啥需要 DFS
<cfy> eexpress: ..........
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你去买外星人.
<cfy> stardiviner: 我可不想每次关之前保存一下session...
<apu5800k> black_angel: 那是在网上买的价格
<apu5800k> 还要邮费的
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 我在学习这种算法
<eexpress> 没那兴趣。还是买美女吧
<stardiviner> cfy:  浏览器不是可以自动做的么？
<apu5800k> 不过这个应该是兼容的了
<bye_bye> eexpress: 买? 那叫嫖好不好....
<cfy> stardiviner: os x好像用不了
<apu5800k> 是CLASS4的速度而已
<ofan> wangguohao: if 改else if
<eexpress> bye_bye: 你个龌龊的。明明是买
<cfy> eexpress: 我的问题还没解决阿。。。
<eexpress> cfy: 自己锁定标签
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 不知道 为什么会错了，试调没有头绪
<bye_bye> eexpress: ....
<black_angel> apu5800k, 那网址应该是国内的代理吧，就算加上邮费也不用 100 多呀
<cfy> eexpress: ed2k://|file|变成 ed2k://%2Cfile%2c
<apu5800k> 嗯
<eexpress> 打勾啊
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 好久没碰了，但感觉不对
<eexpress> 你系统，不知道。
<eexpress> 去掉打勾
<apu5800k> 问题是还要在那个网站上注册一个帐号
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你 69 ~ 74 行执行好之后
<apu5800k> 就为了买一张卡
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 会把那些待扩展节点全部标记
<cfy> eexpress: 本就是勾阿
<eexpress> 去掉
<wangguohao> ofan: 试了 没有
<cfy> eexpress: 去掉试过了。没用
<cfy> eexpress: yyets.com
<eexpress> 看结果变了没
<cfy> eexpress: 你复制个 驴 链接试试
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 这样两次搜索会干扰
<cfy> eexpress: 没
<eexpress> 多年前的了。自己去看帖子。
<cfy> eexpress: 哪个帖子？
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 为什么  GDB  看时 就把maze1 1 变2
<eexpress> 复制啥。都是脚本直接下载啊。
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<cfy> eexpress: 跨机器的。。。
<eexpress> 搜索 opera ed2k嘛
<eexpress> 熟悉脚本，没啥障碍吧
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你的算法有问题
<eexpress> 都是点击，自动下载，脚本我发过的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 2 标记的应当是走到现在为止已经经过的节点
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 是 我也是这样想的
<cfy> eexpress: 不是这样。我的问题在于，opera复制时转义了。
<cfy> eexpress: |变成了%2C
<cfy> eexpress: 太蛋疼了。
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 但是你这样做的时候多标记了一些点
<cfy> eexpress: 我跨机器的。而且下载软件是个stdio交互的。
<wangguohao> 我没有发现
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 例如 p1 和 q1,q2 相邻，当你走 p1 -> q1 -> r1 的时候，q2 也标记成 2 了
<cfy> eexpress: 这个软件要得到ed2k，然后去qq那里获得离线链接，然后调用aria2c下载
<ofan> wangguohao: 碰到死胡同就挂了
<eexpress> 转义，你自己转回来嘛。ascii2uni。 我记得没这问题的。
<eexpress> 砸喜欢aria2c嘛
<eexpress> mldonkey直接加啊
<cfy> eexpress: T_T
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 自动调节亮度问题再次求问！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395483 RT，笔记本的自动调节亮度很喜欢，但是不后台，自动调节时会中断其他正在进行的操作 ，比如中文打字，右键，滚动，比如vim连续按‘j’下滚时会中断一下，，，， 统计信息:  …
<cfy> eexpress: 所以我写了个elisp转。。。
<eexpress> ed2k的链接，你都可以只保留前面一段。
<cfy> eexpress: 人家默认aria2c嘛
<eexpress> 人家是谁
<eexpress> 旋风？
<wangguohao> ofan: backtrack 的思想？
<cfy> eexpress: xfdown.py
<eexpress> 下bt多好。直接海盗湾。
<eexpress> 破py。改下嘛
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 我觉得正确的做法应当是：例如当前扩展 r，或者说 p1 -> p2 -> p3 -> ... -> p9 -> r，应当把 p1,...,p9 标记成 2
<eexpress> 你都lisp，改几行py，算啥
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 路过过的点 都标记为2
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 也就是说在扩展节点的时候修改，然后退栈的时候清空
<cfy> eexpress: 就是ed2k://%7Cfile%7C老爸老妈的浪漫史.How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S08E10.Chi_Eng.WEBrip.720X400-YYeTs人人影视.rmvb%7C99245490%7C344cc04905809a9f7c6637f8f248824e%7Ch=4pwc22kyyepulumea7ht2nfxtiabzdzk%7C/
<cfy> eexpress: 我要这样的ed2k://|file|老爸老妈的浪漫史.How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S08E10.Chi_Eng.WEBrip.720X400-YYeTs人人影视.rmvb|99245490|344cc04905809a9f7c6637f8f248824e|h=4pwc22kyyepulumea7ht2nfxtiabzdzk|/
<cfy> eexpress: opera直接给我转义了。。。
<eexpress> ascii2uni -a K /J
<cfy> eexpress: 复制的时候。
<eexpress> 自己去man
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。。。
<eexpress> 随便转
<cfy> eexpress: 我其实是要1.监视剪切板
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 说的是不停的 重头探索  加标记，如果不同 标记清空  ，在探索吗？
<cfy> eexpress: 我现在也随便转，关键蛋疼。。
<cfy> eexpress: 不自动。
<cfy> eexpress: 而是opera自动转
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 说的是不停的 重头探索  加标记，如果不通 标记清空  ，在探索吗？
<eexpress> 你不懒的啊。
<cfy> eexpress: 我在想自动转的方法，或者opera别转
<cfy> eexpress: 阿？
<cfy> (url-unhex-string "ed2k://|file|老爸老妈的浪漫史.How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S08E10.Chi_Eng.WEBrip.720X400-YYeTs人人影视.rmvb|99245490|344cc04905809a9f7c6637f8f248824e|h=4pwc22kyyepulumea7ht2nfxtiabzdzk|/") => "ed2k://|file|老爸老妈的浪漫史.How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S08E10.Chi_Eng.WEBrip.720X400-YYeTs人人影视.rmvb|99245490|344cc04905809a9f7c6637f8f248824e|h=4pwc22kyyepulumea7ht2nfxtiabzdzk|/"
<eexpress> 我这都没ed2k的脚本了。
<cfy> (url-unhex-string "就是ed2k://%7Cfile%7C老爸老妈的浪漫史.How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S08E10.Chi_Eng.WEBrip.720X400-YYeTs人人影视.rmvb%7C99245490%7C344cc04905809a9f7c6637f8f248824e%7Ch=4pwc22kyyepulumea7ht2nfxtiabzdzk%7C/") => "就是ed2k://|file|老爸老妈的浪漫史.How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S08E10.Chi_Eng.WEBrip.720X400-YYeTs人人影视.rmvb|99245490|344cc04905809a9f7c6637f8f248824e|h=4pwc22kyyepulumea7ht2nfxtiabzdzk|/"
<cfy> eexpress: 我emacs随便转
<eexpress> 没法测试
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 稍等，我修改下代码试试
<cfy> eexpress: 不是。。是复制链接
<cfy> eexpress: 链接被转义了。
<cfy> eexpress: 跟什么链接没关系。
<eexpress> 我记得要转，中文也同时转了。
<cfy> eexpress: 现在主要是什么链接都转义
<eexpress> 否则都不转。
<eexpress> 谁知道你这破osx啥意思
<cfy> eexpress: 。。。。T_T
<cfy> eexpress: 实在不行我写个js扩展算了。。。
<eexpress> 所以，当时去掉打勾，我的脚本一切正常。
<eexpress> 。
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 你不是有py。改啊
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 我还没装 gdb ...
<eexpress> 要啥破py，直接改pl的
<cfy> eexpress: 不会py...
<cfy> eexpress: 看到py就懒得弄。。。其实是可以改下。。
<eexpress> 。。看看就知道了。最简单的。好呆板的
<cfy> eexpress: 我找个人嘛:D
 * microcai 谁来和我 PK python ？！
 * microcai http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/36707.html
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 现在不写代码了？
<eexpress> 和 py？ pk 掉价
<microcai> kk !
<microcai> kk 挂了，大家可以随便刷屏了
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: en
<cfy> microcai: 会py?
<cfy> microcai: 求写个小函数
<microcai> cfy:  http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/36707.html
<microcai> cfy: 我是来黑 py 的
<cfy> microcai: 把url decode一下
<cfy> microcai: 就是把%2C变成｜
<roylez_> eexpress: 渣神
<cfy> microcai: 那你来据个例子，py url decode有多蛋疼吧，让我们看看
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 而且我以前一般写递归
<eexpress> 微菜最近咋猛黑py?
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 递归的一般 不是正常人
<eexpress> roylez_: 你现在又学啥语言了。 lol
<eexpress> 又回py了？
<roylez_> eexpress: 没学
<cfy> microcai: 算了不用了。。
<cfy> eexpress: 搞定了。。。我试试看
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: ?
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: DFS 一般都写递归的啊
<microcai> eexpress: 我一直都是各种烂语言的黑
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 迭代比较难写
<microcai> eexpress: 最看不惯的是  python
<eexpress> 黑吧。支持
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 我怎么不知道，，
<microcai> 今天人好少啊
<eexpress> cfy: 电池也坚强啊。无线鼠标取出的一节电池，居然只有0.8V了。难怪经常有些移不动光标。
<microcai> 没人 pk 的动我的观点么？
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 算了，编程我学了也不是很久  不熟悉什么的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 我觉得你这个程序很难改
<wangguohao> 为什么？
 * microcai python 白今天都不在啊
<cfy> eexpress: 0.8V....
 * microcai 我这个  python 黑感觉好孤独啊
<cfy> microcai: 你胜利了。。。
<cfy> microcai: 要不你现在来黑perl吧
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 数据结构 选错了？
<microcai> cfy: perl 已经黑了，不需要我来黑
<cfy> microcai: 不黑阿
<eexpress> 黑pl吧。
<eexpress> 微菜你的水平，能黑pl。掐死你。
<microcai> eexpress:  perl 速度挺快的啊
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 主要是很难把握 2 恢复成 0 的时机
<microcai> eexpress: 以解释语言的标准来说，不慢。懒的黑了
<eexpress> 。。
<apu5800k> 在ICKEY上下单买了两张新的SD卡
<apu5800k> 后天就能收到了
<eexpress> 黑asm吧
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 你可以写出 易于理解的DFS吗？我接触编程不是很久哎
<wangguohao> 我就是来学习 的 怎么实现很重要，，
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 有一种做法，我不想写了
<microcai> wangguohao: 在学习里，老师求你学习，这种环境下待多了把，怎么到网上还是一幅“老子来学习的，老子最大，不伺候好老子，老子就不学习了！” 这种架子？
<iyzsong> m.m
<wangguohao> 。。。。。。
<cfy> microcai: 威武。。。
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 不是。我卡在这好九了，，，
<cfy> eexpress: 来黑lisp cc microcai
<cfy> eexpress: 来黑cl cc microcai
<wangguohao> microcai: ``````````！！！！
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 额，他喜欢这么说话。
<wangguohao> microcai: ```````你的想法真复杂 啊
<cfy> eexpress: py很好写阿。
<wangguohao> microcai: ```````黑暗的内心！
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 栈里面存的是所有待扩展结点，是不是
<cfy> 真是没意思。
<eexpress> cfy: 额。不是那最后一页的）））））就够了嘛。
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 是的
<microcai> cfy: 不黑 lisp , lisp 是个伟大的学院派语言。
<eexpress> 打印都浪费纸张。lol
<twang> test
<kk> twang, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 每个节点包含两个信息，一个是当前走到的位置，另一个是地图信息，就是已经走过的点的记录；后者对每个节点是不同的，但是你的程序中并没有对此做出处理。
<eexpress> 一个Hacker说自己从NASA的主机盗取了一个用Lisp编 写的核心程序，为了证明自己说的是真话，他打印出了程序的最后一页： …… ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) )))))))) )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) ……
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 我指的是stack 这个栈
<eexpress> 最后一页全都是右括号。
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 一种比较耗费资源的做法是，栈中每个节点都存下当前走到的点以及地图信息，但这样空间太大。
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 对的
<stardiviner> eexpress: Lisp 写的核心程序能用上这么多嵌套的（） ？
<wangguohao> 你的节点是 指stack中的元素？
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 对的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你的程序中的问题就在于
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: stack 中只存储了当前到的点
<wangguohao> 恩
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 但是没有存储到当前点中路过的点
<wangguohao> maze这边  把路过 的点表为2
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你是统一存储在 maze 里面，那是不正确的，因为对于栈中不同深度的节点，他们路经的点没有必然关系。
<stardiviner> 不过ruby也能做到打印满页的end ....
<wangguohao> 这样说 要改数据结构了？
<ofan> wangguohao: http://ix.io/3EB/c
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 一种暴力的做法是
<ofan> wangguohao: pop要--top
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 栈中存储全部 maze
<eexpress> cfy: 测试你的osx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=166380
<wangguohao> ofan: 我试一下
<eexpress> 自己编译
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 太``
<ofan> wangguohao: predec没啥必要，push到另一个栈里既可
<cfy> eexpress: 还要自己编译？
<eexpress> 你有xcode那些？
<cfy> eexpress: 还是deb？
<cfy> eexpress: 怎么解压我都忘了。。。
<eexpress> deb只是表明目录结构
<eexpress> file-roller
<cfy> stardiviner: eexpress: 如果是)))))))))))))那}这种得多到暴了
<cfy> eexpress: 记得是普通的tar.* ?
<eexpress> 不是tar
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 首先要明白：这样做是可行的
<wangguohao> of
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 把 maze 放到  stack 中。  如何判断 死穴呢？
<eexpress> cfy: pl不会啊。先写想要的结果，然后加限制。 xxxx if ! /cfy/ && /yyy/
<wangguohao> ofan: 不理解
<eexpress> 所以，从语法來黑pl。是不可能的。 cfy
<eexpress> 无数道路
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 哦，其实问题不大
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你只要求一条路径是吧
<wangguohao> 是的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 那样做可以
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你原来那样，不过 2 标记的不是待扩展点。
<wangguohao> 可以 主要可以体现backtrack的思想就可以的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 回溯叫 backtrace 吧
<wangguohao> `````````
<wangguohao> bt用多了
<black_angel> http://www.qdhlxs.com/
<kk> black_angel 啥标题, ⇪ NoTitle
<wangguohao> 我的2 是想标记 路过过的点的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 你这样标记的是之前所有路过的点
<ofan> wangguohao: 哪不理解
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 例如 p->q->r->s 然后走不通了，回到 s->r->p->t->u 这个时候 q,r,s 还是有标记的
<eexpress> cfy: http://s.yunio.com/0Hdc4x
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ Yunio | The best way to send files
<\rs> microcai: 看看http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/programming-language-experience/ 吧，再談python
<namoamitabuddha> 我笨了……
<microcai> \rs:  好
<wangguohao> n
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 是的  发现了
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 不仅如此，例如 p 和 u1,u2,u3 也连接的话，u1,u2,u3 也是有标记的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 就算他们还是待扩展节点
<ofan> 他这算法没啥问题，只是不是通用dfs
<wangguohao> ofan: 还有什么说法？不成
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 为啥是正确的，我还没想清楚
<ofan> wangguohao: 没啥说法
<wangguohao> 通用的DFS的算法 什么样子？
<wangguohao> 通用的dFS的算法 什么样子？
<cfy> eexpress: 那lisp更加不可能这样
<cfy> eexpress: lisp有macro,perl能做到什么样，cl就能做到什么样
<cfy> eexpress: cl有macro,perl能做到什么样，cl就能做到什么样
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depth-first_search
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Depth-first search - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> eexpress: 这啥？
<ofan> 哦 不行 wangguohao 你这算法错的
<namoamitabuddha> wangguohao: 抱歉，我刚才搞错了，的确是 backtracking
<ofan> wangguohao: 你得把一个节点所有待visit的相邻节点都push进取
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: 呵呵 我也不是 很清楚 我学得的不是很久
<microcai> \r
<microcai> \rs: 看完了
<microcai> \rs: 就从他对 c++的态度，一定不是啥好程序员
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他都 push 了吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha:
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你有反例的图？
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=395485&p=2899094#p2899094
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: 看到别人贴的超强的翻译，冷笑一声，有我碰到的强大？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 随便改下就不行了，不能处理死胡同
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你给个
<eexpress> cfy: 呸。你來一个www::mechinize
<eexpress> 你來一个cairo的gtk3
<cfy> eexpress: 不要说库嘛。。。。。我们说语法
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://ix.io/3ED/c
<eexpress> 功能不是一个档次嘛
<eexpress> 语法，多容易写
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 看到别人贴的超强的翻译，冷笑一声，有我碰到的强大？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395485 pi.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-12-15 16:11
<ofan> 到1,0要把2,0和1,1都push进去
<cfy> .......
<ofan> microcai: 对c++态度不好的太多了
<ofan> 各种低端黑
<cfy> c++ the dark path....
<ofan> 学会c++,走遍天下都不怕
<cfy> 其实很多都没有做到c++的级别
<eexpress> 谁学会c++了？
<\rs> ofan: exponential...
<cfy> eexpress: ofan & microcai & \rs
<ofan> cfy: haskell有可能做到
<eexpress> ofan: 你能？你这辈子算了吧。
<microcai> ofan: c++ 就是太难了，所以他们不喜欢，就像很多人黑 cli , 黑 linux
<ofan> \rs: 纳呢？
<eexpress> 吹
<ofan> eexpress: 你不行不要觉得别人也不行吧
<eexpress> ofan: 你的水平，看着也看得出。
<ofan> microcai: 那不是c++的问题，是很多领域处理的问题都比较窄
<eexpress> 那c++不是你学的
<eexpress> 折腾死人的东西
<ofan> eexpress: 我自我感觉良好，哼
<ofan> eexpress: 让你娃学java
 * microcai 说 c++ 难的人，一定是抱着 THQ 的书学的
<eexpress> 你估计就用了c++里面的c部分。lol
<eexpress> 还良好
<ofan> eexpress: 我不怎么会c其实
<cfy> microcai: THQ是啥？
<eexpress> 学语言，看点入门书。直接用就熟悉了。
<ofan> 上来就c++了，导致c代码不会写
<eexpress> c都不会？为啥
<microcai> cfy：谭浩强
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 嘿嘿，else if 是你加的吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 原来是 if
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<cfy> microcai: 谭浩强？！
<ofan> eexpress: c太低级
<cfy> microcai: 真是扯
<eexpress> c实在
<ofan> 我经常忘了写struct，c++没这么些事事
<microcai> 拿着 java 学 c++ 的人一定会觉得 c++烂。因为烂的是 java ......
<ofan> java超的c++
<ofan> 抄
<microcai> 只有领略到通用编程，模板的威力，才能说会了 c++
<ofan> microcai: 那还不够
<microcai> Qt5 也开始用模板了，所以我以后就不黑 Qt 了
<microcai> ofan: 恩，还不够
<cfy> microcai: 黑linux
<eexpress> 只有主导做过大工程的，才敢说基本会c++。你们好意思。
<microcai> ofan: c++博大精深
<ofan> eexpress: 多大算大，25w行的算不算
<eexpress> c++一顿乱补，越加越没边
<cfy> 25w行。。。
<cfy> ofan: gaoji...
<microcai> eexpress: c++ 哪里补了？
<eexpress> 25w. 我asm都200w
<cfy> eexpress: 我擦。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 反正这算法不容易理解。
<eexpress> microcai: 你从c++几开始的？
<microcai> eexpress: 你觉得 lambda 不好？ 右值引用不好？  move 语义不好？
<cfy> eexpress: perl多少了？
<eexpress> lambda，啥里面没有。说这
<eexpress> @@
<ofan> eexpress: 我们在说c++，你来一asm
<wangguohao> namoamitabuddha: ```怎么解决
<eexpress> 你说行数啊。行数不说明事情的
<microcai> eexpress: 说 c++ 不好的，罚它开发一个Basic 编译器
<ofan> eexpress: 1w行c++,编译成asm都轻松破你那200w
<microcai> eexpress:  200w 汇编，你写的是 nop 么？
<cfy> 一行shell脚本。。。。展开等于多少行c/c++/shell?
<cfy> curl g.cn
<eexpress> ofan: 你去看下c的库，一行也能冗余出70k
<cfy> 等于多少行c/C++代码？
<ofan> cfy: 看curl代码呗
<microcai> cfy: 一行脚本展开有可能超过 200w 汇编
<eexpress> 冗余代码，知道吧。效率地下的
<ofan> eexpress: 工具统计的，不包含空行，注释，代码都是高凝聚的
<eexpress> 你看过Printf的源码？试试
<microcai> eexpress: 你个汇编控 。
<cfy> microcai: 有没有什么方法可以追踪到总共执行了多少行代码？
<eexpress> 你这更低端黑啊
<microcai> eexpress: 写汇编的人自以为比编译器聪明。
<eexpress> microcai: 肯定的啊。笨微菜。
<cfy> microcai: 比如说指令
<ofan> microcai: 实际都被编译器玩了
<eexpress> 这话你都说的出来。。。。
<ofan> 想用汇编击败编译器的都too naive,too simple
<microcai> ofan: +1
<ofan> microcai: +2
<eexpress> 这2家伙。不会抓重点的。lol
<eexpress> c++的重点，哪里是这些哦。@@@
<microcai> eexpress: 你都知道的技巧，你以为写 gcc 的人不知道？写 icc 的人不知道？
<ofan> eexpress: 是你ot了
<eexpress> microcai: 编译器要兼顾各种写法，冗余是必须的。你不知道。
<eexpress> 自己写，回那么傻？
<microcai> eexpress:  你不知道有种优化叫 -march=native  么？
<eexpress> 呸。相信优化。优化通常几级。都是寄存器的安排优化。
<microcai> eexpress:  200w 行的时候，你还能进行全局优化么？
<eexpress> 你能写错200w的啥
<eexpress> 你写一个200w的啥。给我看看
<microcai> eexpress: 用事实说话，汇编程序员比编译器傻
<eexpress> 不说了。根本没写过的。再说
<eexpress> 真写过，你看编译器的结果，有时候会吐血的
<microcai> a*9+17 生成的代码只有一条 lea eax,[rcx+rcx*8+11h]。 编译器（在生成高效代码方面）比多数人都聪明！
<eexpress> 你这辈子也不会理解了。因为你不会去写。
<microcai> eexpress:  t.cn/aTaFol
<microcai> eexpress: http://t.cn/aTaFol
<microcai> eexpress: 在了解到我比编译器傻后我就不再写汇编了
<microcai> eexpress: 我又不是没写过汇编
<eexpress> 我问你一句，你知道间值寄存器不
<void1> 论坛的python贴吵到这里来了？
<microcai> eexpress: CPU平台那么多，我干嘛一个一个去了解？那是编译器作者需要了解的事情
<eexpress> 你见过任何通用编译器的结果，能利用间值寄存器的？
<microcai> eexpress: 能
<eexpress> 胡说。
<microcai> eexpress: 编译器每年都在改进
<eexpress> c的编译，都是走堆栈了。
<microcai> eexpress: 你拿着 -O0 优化出来的结果乱说
<eexpress> 你这样说，只能说明你的asm水平太低。
<microcai> eexpress: 是啊，asm水平没有编译器高
<microcai> eexpress: 所以不写了。交给编译器好了
<eexpress> 那就不说了嘛
<ofan> eexpress: 你写个编译器优化不了的来看看
<eexpress> 说其他的
<eexpress> ofan: 自己去写2年再说
<ofan> 可以200%保证你写的没编译器生成的高效
<ofan> eexpress: 别摆架子
<eexpress> microcai: 还要黑什么。继续
<eexpress> ofan: 真不摆架子。
<microcai> eexpress: 我一分钟写的代码+编译器1秒钟生成的汇编，比你一个月写出来的汇编慢点无所谓的。
<ofan> eexpress: 那就写啊
<eexpress> microcai: 这个当然。要不搞高级语言干嘛
<microcai> eexpress: 但是比你一天写出来的绝对高效，哈哈
<eexpress> ofan: 你认识都不足。说了干嘛
<ofan> 别说c,c++了编译器了，那些jit产生的都比你写的asm强
<ofan> eexpress: 哪认识不足
<eexpress> microcai: 可能，只是估计烧录芯片，烧录不进去。lol
<eexpress> ofan: 间值寄存器，知道吧
<microcai> eexpress: 在间值寄存器上你比编译器写的快了1个周期，在其他方面慢2个周期，结论是，还是你的代码慢了
<eexpress> asm用在哪里。你们也不理解啊。
<ofan> eexpress: 说点不知道的吧
<eexpress> microcai: 你去看编译结果吧。一个参数压栈以后，要取出来计算，要大多少。通常10倍以上的代码。
<ofan> 编译器对pipeline和caching的处理就足够秒手写的所有asm代码了
<eexpress> 相对于自己间值寻址。
<microcai> ofan:  +1
<microcai> ofan: 写汇编的人通常是给没有 out-of-order 和 pipeline 的低级处理器写的代码
<microcai> ofan: 所以不知道 pipeline 和 caching 的
<microcai> eexpress: 你会知道编译器有时候莫名其妙的插入一条 nop 语句是为何？
<eexpress> cfy: 你告诉他们，芯片上的cache/pipe，需要自己做不。lol
<eexpress> 都是现成的硬件了。等你去做？
<microcai> eexpress: 看了我给你发的 pdf 再说
<ofan> 另外还有各种对齐问题
<eexpress> 不看。这方面，没比我熟悉的。
<cfy> eexpress: pipeline不用，芯片级别的cache应该也不用
<ofan> eexpress: 8bit cpu可是简单
<eexpress> ofan: 你去看下敏迪的片子。你以为是cpu才叫芯片。
<cfy> eexpress: ofan 说的可能是编译器生成有利于芯片pipeline的代码
<eexpress> 8通道同步Pipe
<eexpress> 用不上你们的变成技巧的。你们的慢了。lol
<microcai> eexpress: 你写汇编比 ffmpeg 还厉害么？
<ofan> pipeline只是一个
<eexpress> 编程
<eexpress> 这砸能比的？不是一个事情啊。 microcai
<ofan> eexpress: 光说不练假把式
<microcai> eexpress: 就算是 ffmpeg 的内嵌汇编，那个 pdf 上摘的部分ffmpeg的内嵌汇编代码，也败给编译器了。
<eexpress> ofan: 乖。多去看pdf。lol
<ofan> 啥pdf
<eexpress> microcai: 你还没过基础关。还以为编译器会不冗余。。。
<microcai> eexpress: 你要是觉得你一个人比好多数懂汇编的牛人写的编译器还厉害，我无话可说
<eexpress> 编译器，我10年前也写过。不是c的。就是查表，和部分优化。
<microcai> eexpress: 汇编能内联不？
<cfy> A NOP is most commonly used for timing purposes, to force memory alignment, to prevent hazards, to occupy a branch delay slot, or as a place-holder to be replaced by active instructions later on in program development (or to replace removed instructions when refactoring would be problematic or time-consuming). In some cases, a NOP can have minor side effects; for example, on the Motorola 68000 series of processors, the NOP opcode causes
<cfy> a synchronization of the pipeline.[1]
<microcai> eexpress: 汇编能模板不？
<ofan> eexpress: 估计你是老asm写多了，觉得编译器还停留在20年前
<eexpress> 需要这些？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 一進來就看到你在挑戰神
<eexpress> ofan: 我现在看的编译器，一样。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 是 eexpress 在挑战 ofan 和 me
<eexpress> sdcc编译结果，就让人吐。
<ofan> eexpress: 那就给点例子证明
<microcai> eexpress: 果然是写 8051 啊！ sdcc
<eexpress> 你写下试试先。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，
<eexpress> sdcc你知道就51？
<microcai> eexpress: sdcc 的结果确实不敢恭维
<cfy> microcai知道51?
<ofan> 谁不知道51
<eexpress> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 我，，
<cfy> ofan: 怎么知道的？
<ofan> cfy: 以前学通信的
<CyrusYzGTt> 也不會編程，，
<cfy> ofan: microcai: 计算机的怎么知道51的？
<cfy> ofan: 嘿。
<eexpress> 51是20年前的片子了。还学？
<cfy> eexpress: 可不是
<ofan> 51那种垃圾片子
<microcai> cfy: 51 还很火呢
<eexpress> 那么破的设计
<UbuntuTalk> 葛布林 的昵称已更改为 大猫猫之王。
<eexpress> 呸
<cfy> microcai: 在国外也这样么？
<ofan> eexpress: 国内学校只教51
<eexpress> 至少也要atmega吧
<microcai> eexpress: 别呸，我还做过 51 的
<eexpress> 现在还教？
<cfy> microcai: 国内火就不用说了，我本身是学E.E.的
<ofan> computer architure 用的mips
<cfy> microcai: gaoji....
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 突然很想將 UbuntuTalk ban + t
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: just do it
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 啥？
<cfy> ofan: 给 CyrusYzGTt  op
<eexpress> 我也做过，毕业设计。20年前。 microcai
<microcai> eexpress: 虽然 sdcc 优化很烂，我还是用了 C ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 渣斯特都一特
<cfy> 不然玩个蛋阿
<eexpress> avr啊。 microcai
<ofan> eexpress: 你果然就看你那点领域的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 額，看不懂
<cfy> microcai: 在国外,51也火？
<microcai> eee
<microcai> eexpress:  51 很火的啊
<eexpress> ofan: 我写的perl vala。你没看到？
<microcai> eexpress: 火箭上都用
<eexpress> microcai: @@@@
<ofan> eexpress: 没看，发来看看
<eexpress> 51有军品级别的供货？你胡说吧
<microcai> eexpress: 你不知道神舟用了很多的51么
<eexpress> ofan: 一边去。啥都不知道
<eexpress> 这微菜。。。
<ofan> eexpress: 你才啥都不知道
<supercat> ………………
<cfy> 很多年51?
<microcai> eexpress: 三备份啊，三备份。神舟使用的是三备份措施
<ofan> eexpress: 以后你娃就天天码asm
<supercat> 神船………………………………
<eexpress> cfy: 我写那么多perl。 ofan 还跟我瞎搅和。我亏不。
<cfy> 其实freescale的很多东西挺好用的
<cfy> eexpress: 亏
<ofan> 码到找不到老婆
<cfy> microcai: 国外，51也火？
<microcai> cfy: 必须的
<ofan> eexpress: 别守着perl了
<eexpress> ofan: http://eexpress.github.com/ 自己去看
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: eexpress.github.com
<ofan> 都世界末日了
<microcai> cfy: 51 很多供应商的
<cfy> microcai: stc atmel嘛
<eexpress> 啥没写过？真是的
<UbuntuTalk> [大猫猫之王] 看到perl了，顶一个
<stardiviner> http://nagatopain.github.com/blog/2012/12/15/av-girls-are-better-than-actresses/
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ ti: AV girls are better than actresses - stardiviner 占星师
<ofan> eexpress: 这么几行脚本有啥可看的
<eexpress> ofan: 约。你复制一个出来吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ..
<ofan> eexpress: 我不写perl,vala
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 人呢
<ofan> 这么有特色的语言
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] old
<eexpress> 随便你啊。 ofan py
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是 -old 。
<cfy> vala是拼音?!
<ofan> eexpress: 好呗 写哪个？
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我就是来看戏的.
<microcai> eexpress: 你桌面好漂亮啊
<cfy> ofan: opencv
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 另外， gtalk 这边还是多看少说。
<eexpress> 随便
<cfy> ofan: 求把opencv实现一遍
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 三英战吕布
<cfy> eexpress: fork一个WWW::Mechanize
<cfy> eexpress: 然后让ofan写
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 毕竟在 irc 那里，这个 xmpp 账号是一个用户，说话太多有刷屏的嫌疑。
<eexpress> cfy: .... 你这是害人了。 lol
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ee最近论坛上活动的比较少了.
<eexpress> .
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 暴露了
<microcai> eexpress: 你那个 flow.pl 不错啊！
<cfy> eexpress: 换成igoogle
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> flow.pl其实有2个版本。
<cfy> 吃饭去
<cfy> eexpress: 还没开饭？！
 * cfy afk
<microcai> eexpress: 还有个版本是 asm 的？
<eexpress> @
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ee的那个鼠标好看.
<supercat> Chromemmx出现了~
<eexpress> 一个是写注释的，一个是直接代码分析的
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] NONONO . 我回归了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] firefoxmmx
<supercat> urakirimono
<ofan> perl实在太丑了
<UbuntuTalk> [大猫猫之王] 我挺喜欢Perl 的，语法糖多
<microcai> eexpress: 那个 blog 怎么搭建的那么好看的！
<eexpress> pl就是容易写嘛
<microcai> eexpress: 求帮助
<eexpress> microcai: 就是github自带的
<eexpress> 主页有吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 没有讨论 python 和c++了?
<ofan> microcai: 写html的，不是blog
<microcai> eexpress:  stylesheets 很好看啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 有结果吗?
<eexpress> 嗯。不是blog
<microcai> ofan:  yeah , I know . 不过我对 css 和 html 一窍不通
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ofan你妈喊你回去睡觉.
<ofan> microcai: 基础看5分钟就行
<eexpress> lol 这谁啊
<ofan> css也丑，xml也丑
<ofan> eexpress: 狐狸
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] css3 前段时间看了一点儿.
<microcai> ofan: 看了5分钟的结果就是这么烂的网站 http://microcai.github.com/gentoo-zh/
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: Gentoo-zh offical blog
<microcai> kk 你复活了啊！
<ofan> microcai: ....前途不大
<eexpress> 。
<kk> microcai, 感谢您的信息。  ㍩ 
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我在ubuntu论坛上有出现过.
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] linuxsir上也出现过.
<microcai> eexpress: 把你 blog fork 了慢慢改！
<microcai> eexpress: 哼
<eexpress> 。。那就是现成的嘛。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] css做了一个3D的魔方.
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 基于线程代码改的.
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 不过对于那种比较专业css3的,还是可以在更多的领域上得到应用.
<eexpress> 好吗。害我忘记启动下载了。浪费一下午。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 话说你们下午在讨论写什么呢?
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 貌似很激动的样子
<eexpress> 瞎扯，打发时间
<UbuntuTalk> [大猫猫之王] 我是特意过来看的，但是已经结束了
<microcai> Firefoxmmx 咋不在 ikde 发言了
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e的blog确实蛮好看
<microcai> 小e ... lol
<microcai> 小 e 做 web 有一套啊
<eexpress> 话说 UbuntuTalk 这边，咋都是动物呢。虫子啊。猫记啊。狐狸啊。
<eexpress> adam8157: ... 缺省的主题。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ...这都不懂?
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] <动物世界>
<eexpress> 哦。lol
<microcai> eexpress:  flow.pl 咋用
<eexpress> ● flow.pl -h
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥 cc roylez_ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 俩馒头俩鸡蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<microcai> eexpress:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/160459
<microcai> eexpress:  生成的文件编译不了啊
<eexpress> 你贴原始的。
<eexpress> 只处理注释。可以不贴代码部分
<eexpress> Vera Sans YuanTi 字体你没有吧
<\rs> microcai: : 要用 " 包起來
<microcai> eexpress:  解决了。注释写错了
<microcai> eexpress: 这工具好用！
<eexpress> 哦。那就好。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub2怎样添加自定义启动项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395488 我的优盘分两个区： sdb2已经安装ubuntu，sdb1作为普通U盘 sdb1有三个iso ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso archlinux-2012.12.01-dual.iso winpeboot.iso 想学习做个多启动U，在sdb2里添加自定义启动项 update-grub，总是找不到.. …
<microcai> eexpress: 有没有办法扩展一下？
<eexpress> 其实没人用呢。lol
<eexpress> 扩展啥
<microcai> eexpress: 太简陋了
<microcai> eexpress: 怎么没能自动处理 if 关键字的
<eexpress> 嗯。放论坛很久了。没人用。我也没管了。当然简陋
<eexpress> 只处理注释的。
<microcai> eexpress: 处理处理，搞成能做 call graph 的怎么样？
<eexpress> 处理语法的。论坛有，是cflow.pl。
<microcai> ！哦？
<microcai> cflow.pl 有人做！
<eexpress> doxygen够好了啊。
<microcai> where to download
<microcai> eexpress:  doxygen 太重量级了
<eexpress> 重复做，我才不。
<microcai> eexpress: 而且生成太多不需要的东西
<eexpress> 。。我这基本就是给自己/下面的人用用。
<microcai> eexpress: 不能 c++ ?
<eexpress> flow.pl和语言无关
<eexpress> 只处理注释。语言随便
<microcai> eexpress:  cflow 额呢？
<microcai> eexpress:  cflow 呢？
<eexpress> cflow.pl就是cflow的结果，处理成graphviz的图
<microcai> eexpress:  cflow 不能处理 c++ ?
<eexpress> 不能
<eexpress> c++太复杂。
<eexpress> 似乎没人做这个
<ofan> c++只能生成继承图
<microcai> :(
 * apu5800k 肚子在唱歌
<\rs> clang opt -analyze -dot-callgraph
<ofan> clang++
<ofan> apu5800k: 弄好了？
<microcai> clang opt -analyze -dot-callgraph?
<microcai> 是  --opt ?
<apu5800k> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12505958/in-linux-sd-mmc-driver-it-prints-timeout-waiting-for-hardware-interrupt-for-m
<kk> apu5800k ⇪ ti: In Linux SD/MMC driver, It prints "Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt" for many times during boot - Stack Overflow
<apu5800k> 我遇到的问题与这个差多
<apu5800k> 就是说SD卡等待硬件中断超时
<apu5800k> 奇怪，人家买的金士顿怎么可以用
<apu5800k> 我买的就不可以用呢
<microcai> eexpress:  你用汇编写代码，送你一句： 过早的优化是万恶之源
<ofan> apu5800k: google一下，很多结果
<ofan> apu5800k: http://goo.gl/l0cX8
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: raspberry pi Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt - Google 搜索
<ofan> apu5800k: 之前说了不是卡的问题
<eexpress> microcai: 嘛。那都多年前的事情了。
<ofan> apu5800k: 你rasp pi从哪里买的？
<eexpress> apu5800k: sd有啥中断哦。那spi口，就是一个内部等待。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • studio版如何安装ubuntu one? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395490 我用的是ubuntu studio12.10，系统没有装ubuntu one ，我不知道如何安装它，在软件中心找不到它。我搜索一下发现其它版本的安装方法如下，但不知道是还适合studio下的安装，按照其它版本的安装是不是会 …
<apu5800k> ofan: 在淘宝买的
<apu5800k> 都是在淘宝买的
<ofan> apu5800k: 多少钱？
<apu5800k> 一个是347
<apu5800k> 一个是350
<apu5800k> 本来在ICKEY上也可以买
<apu5800k> 我懒得在上面注册
<apu5800k> 在ICKEY上买到手的话是310
<apu5800k> 因为价格是298加上22块钱的快递运费
<apu5800k> 在E络盟买的话，是235加上17%税还有快递运费也是差不多一样的价格了
<apu5800k> 但是那个不支持支付宝付款
<apu5800k> 用神马贝宝付款
<apu5800k> 麻烦
<apu5800k> 为了买个板子，还要弄个帐号
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] motherboard?
<ofan> apu5800k: 好贵
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu下firefox 去youku广告方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395494 firefox 去广告 1.打开Firefox浏览器，安装Adblock Plus组件。在线安装网址：https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/adblock-plus。安装完成后，会要求重新启动浏览器。 2.确认自己的Firefox浏览器安装有Greasemonk …
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez_ http://www.smzdm.com/cherry-cherry-g80-3000lpceu-2-mechanical-keyboard-black-black-shaft-599.html
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 链接已修正：Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LPCEU-2 机械键盘（黑色黑轴）　599元包邮»什么值得买
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<sadhen> 有人了解matplotlib的animation么?
<sadhen> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13223191/animate-drawing-networkx-edges
<kk> sadhen ⇪ ti: python - Animate drawing networkx edges - Stack Overflow
<jusss> roylez_: 求推荐电影
<roylez_> jusss: looper
<jusss> roylez_: YIFY的链接
<roylez_> jusss: 自己搜
<jusss> http://yify-torrents.com/movie/Looper_2012
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ Looper (2012) - YIFY Torrents
<nler> cfy: land of lisp 节奏有点儿慢... 改回pcl了...
<apu5800k> ofan: 国内买国外的产品从来没有便宜过的了
<apu5800k> 除了那些垃圾食品
<sadhen> 解决了，原来可以用pylab
<apu5800k> 两条线的电源线到了
<apu5800k> 再次测试还是一样的结果
<apu5800k> 可以排除电源线的问题了
<apu5800k> 我在一个旧的诺基亚手机上找到一张2GB的MicroSD卡
<jusss> test
<apu5800k> 刷系统进去，1.2GB/S
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<apu5800k> 不到两秒就刷进去了
<apu5800k> 一个系统1.9GB的大小
<apu5800k> 很奇怪啊
<apu5800k> 那卡的速度应该没有那么快吧？？？
<apu5800k> 要上班了
<apu5800k> 不然还要测试一下这个卡
<jusss> roylez_: 发现一个奇怪的问题，mplayer放mp4会卡，放电影不卡
<roylez_> jusss: 不知道你那原因
<jusss> roylez_: 我的mplayer只能用来看电影了，不能看mv了。。。不过我的mplayer看电影中文字幕无压力，真好，
<iyzsong> jusss: 去试试mpv
<roylez_> jusss: 只有mplayer，通杀
<jusss> roylez_: vlc看mv或电影都不卡，但字幕真纠结，v
<join__> dfssfdg
<jusss> iyzsong: mpv是一种电影格式吗
<jusss> roylez_: vlc gb18030 部分乱码
<iyzsong> jusss: https://github.com/mpv-player  - a mplayer(2) fork
<kk> iyzsong ⇪ ti: mpv-player (mpv) · GitHub
<jusss> iyzsong: 哦
<apu5800k> 刚才好像刷错磁盘了
<apu5800k> sdb
<apu5800k> 刷到SDB
<apu5800k> 刷到电脑的硬盘上去了
<apu5800k> 怪不得速度那么快
<jusss> roylez_: ee这两天twitter上变话痨了，lol,你咋这么安静
<roylez_> jusss: 懒得翻墙上去说话
<apu5800k> EE推号神马？
<apu5800k> 一次番茄成功
<apu5800k> 就不用再次翻过去了
<jusss> roylez_: 总得翻墙下种子吧。。。
<apu5800k> 看新闻还要种子么
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 求翻牆。。 要免費的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: google free ssh,or man ofan,
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. ofan 那個是要給錢的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ... google free ssh 找到一個，就是每次改變密碼，麻煩
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 能用就行了，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 速度又好，看youtube又不卡
<apu5800k> 成功进入树莓派系统
<apu5800k> 真的是SD卡有问题
<apu5800k> 我换了一张诺基亚原装的小卡就可以进入系统了
<apu5800k> 20秒进入
<apu5800k> 可能是那些大容量SD卡是新出的
<apu5800k> 所以树莓派的系统不支持吧
<apu5800k> 好了
<apu5800k> 不过，这个卡才2GB
<apu5800k> 走了
<apu5800k> 上班去
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 给你优惠
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..
<jusss> ofan: 我又给你推销了一个客户，你是不是给我点啥呀
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 額，我沒有網銀。。，，不喜歡網上付款，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我早就知道你有賣 ssh vpn ,, 別理  jusss
<ofan> jusss: 给你个vpn
<jusss> ofan: 行，拿来吧
<ofan> jusss: 50年后自动开通
<jusss> ofan: 你妹
<sou_> ssh还用买?
<using9> windows下有款付费的倒是
<sou_> http://bbs.so-u.info/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8865&extra=page%3D1
<kk> sou_ 啥标题, ⇪ 知囊-湖心小筑-一个比goagent更好用的连外网方法 - Powered by Discuz!
<sou_> 照这个做就行 咱们用linux的 超简单
<sou_> ofan,不好意思
<iyzsong> lol
<supercat> SSH可以考虑改成obfuscated-openssh
<Bacta> Can I ask questions about the Chinese in here or is it all strictly Ubuntu?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10如何删除亚马逊组件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395498 请教一下如何把亚马逊完整的根除？最近有消息证实它将个人搜索数据上传。我希望将它完整的根除。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2012-12-15 20:09
<jusss> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/linux-3-8-ends-i386-support-maybe-gcc-too.html
<kk> jusss ⇪ t: Linux 3.8 终止对 i386 的支持(可能还有 GCC) — LinuxTOY
<ofan> Bacta: any topic is welcome
<Bacta> Ok: Is it common for a Chinese girl well into her 20s to be a virgin?
<ofan> well.. it depends on what kind of girl she is.
<Guest38961>  请教个问题: 浏览器不能显示jpeg图片 显示空白, 用eog可以打开, 用的archlinux, chromium和默认的小浏览器都不能显示jpg图片, 但是可以显示png和gif
<cleamoon> ofan, 你还活着？
<ofan> cleamoon: 死了
<ofan> cleamoon: 你不会以为枪击案把我咔嚓了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 那是小学啊 你妹
<Guest38961> 终端打开的话 可以看到 错误: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: Pictures/image.jpg
<cleamoon> ofan, 我以为是你开的枪
<Guest38961> 大神何在?
<ofan> cleamoon: 滚
<cleamoon> Guest38961, 安装libjpeg？
<Guest38961> 安装了
<cleamoon> ofan, 咕噜咕噜咕噜咕噜....
<Guest38961> 用eog可以打开
<ofan> 。。。
<Guest38961> 唯独浏览其器不行
<Guest38961> 可以显示
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu 12.04 LTS 校园网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395499 你好 我装的ubuntu 12.04LTS，上校园网一直很好，也能用，但是有一天突然上不去了，显示E2553 后面是乱码，但是在win7下连上在重启后选择登陆ubuntu 后，再连就可以连上了，请问是怎么回事啊？  …
<Guest38961> 有木有大神啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我以爲你是策劃者
<Guest38961> 这个问题搜了一天了
<cleamoon> Guest38961, 你试试看w3m能不能显示
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，或者你是凶手他妈
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest38961§ 估計是被臨時gfwed就會不能顯示圖片
<Guest38961> 这是什么东东
<ofan> cleamoon: 滚
<Guest38961> 我安装试试
<cleamoon> ofan, 咕噜咕噜咕噜咕噜咕噜咕噜咕噜咕噜.........
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, gfw不会只墙jpg吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 要看你之前看過什麼敏感內容的
 * gjp 无聊呀
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ gfw的圖片識別能力還是很厲害的
<Guest38961>  - -
<Guest38961> 这个gfw没关系
<cleamoon> Guest38961, 对了，你看不到jpg怎么弄下来的图片呀？
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: GFW。。。。。。
<cleamoon> Guest38961, 还有一个可能性，被adblock隐藏了
<Guest38961> 可以
<Guest38961> 可以显示
<Guest38961> 所有的网站的jpg全部空白
<gjp> Guest38961: 什么浏览器？
<Guest38961> 可以在终端用chromium打开jgp图片, 显示就是错误 Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: Pictures/image.jpg
<Guest38961> chromium
<Guest38961> 还有arch 默认的浏览器也是这个样子
<cleamoon> Guest38961, arch还有默认浏览器？
<gjp> Guest38961: 看错误消息好像是$DISPLAY的设置问题
<ofan> Guest38961: gtk=渣渣
<gjp> Guest38961: 可是感觉又不像
<gjp> ofan: 太偏激了
<cleamoon> Guest38961, 你不会是在root下使用吧...
<gjp> ofan: 我的GNOME用了这么长时间了，没什么问题
<Guest38961> 不是
<Guest38961> 一般用户
<jusss> ofan: 问你个问题，mplayer播放mp4格式的mv卡，播放电影不卡
<Guest38961> arch装完之后那个小浏览器
<gjp> Guest38961: 只是不能显示图片？
<ofan> jusss: 看编码
<ofan> jusss: 设置-vo用显卡加速
<Guest38961> 莫非是display的问题?
<Guest38961> 能显示png的图片
<jusss> ofan: -vo=xv?
<ofan> no
<ofan> jusss: gl或者有专门显卡的vo
<gjp> Guest38961: 不是libjpeg的问题吧。。。。
<Guest38961> jpg的显示空白
<cleamoon> jusss, -vo=vdpau（nvidia） 或是其他的什么
<Guest38961> 我打开网页后, 网页上的图片都能显示, 唯独jpeg不能显示
<gjp> Guest38961: 在哪个系统下有问题？
<Guest38961> 然后我尝试在终端看看错误信息
<jusss> cleamoon: 怎么查看我的显卡是啥
<cleamoon> Guest38961, firefox试了吗？
<Guest38961> chromium --display Pictures/a.jpg chromium --display Pictures/a.png  这两条命令提示c错误均是 Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<onlylove> 多换几个浏览器
<gjp> jusss: lspci好像可以
<cfy> ofan: 持枪了？
<Guest38961> 没有 我还没装呢, 但是这两个浏览器都不显示
<Guest38961> 觉得应该是哪儿的问题呢?
<ofan> cfy: ...别瞎掺和
<Guest38961> 相关的jpg包 都装了
<cfy> ofan: 。。。
<cleamoon> jusss, lspci -v | grep VGA
<gjp> Guest38961: 你用的浏览器好像都是Webkit的，试试其他的
<gfrog> adam8157: 黑轴
<adam8157> gfrog: en
<gfrog> adam8157: 好象是打游戏比较好？
<adam8157> gfrog: 晓不得..
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛单单
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<cleamoon> Guest38961, 如果只是chromium或是只是firefox就是配置问题，如果是同时就是系统问题了
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋了...
<jusss> cleamoon: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Guest38961> 我试试oprera
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋了...
<jusss> cleamoon: so我的vo该=?
<cleamoon> jusss, ...就一个显卡？无所谓，也行  -vo=vaapi
<iamfbi> 大家好，ubuntu 登录窗口的语言选项,怎么删除。。
<Guest38961> 阿门
<Guest38961> opera可以
<Guest38961> opera可以显示正常
<jusss> cleamoon: 这句话是什么意思
<Guest38961> opera是qt 还是gtk
<ofan> 都不是
<cleamoon> jusss, 哪有两句话？
<Guest38961> 那问题应该是gtk的问题了
<iamfbi> 问下语言是在etc里的哪个文件夹
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去, afk
<jusss> cleamoon: man mplayer里面好像没有vaapi
<cleamoon> jusss, 和mplayer没什么关系，是intel显卡的硬解
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<void1> 新的respberry pi能直接带起usb硬盘了吗
<jusss> cleamoon: ... Error opening the select vo
<cleamoon> jusss, ......安装驱动
<jusss> cleamoon: ao=vaapi直接没图像输出
<jusss> cleamoon: 怎么装驱动？
<cleamoon> jusss, 搜呀，ubuntu具体叫什么我就不知道了
<onlylove> 你得先问他vaapi装了没……
<jusss> onlylove: 没有vaapi
<onlylove> jusss: 论坛有mplayer硬解码的帖子，问题是你的机器支持硬解不……
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道。。。
<onlylove> lspci和我说说显卡
<roylez_> jusss: intel的卡才能用这个
<jusss> onlylove: roylez_ , http://pastebin.ca/2293825
<microcai> ofan:  http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/FunctionMultiVersioning
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: FunctionMultiVersioning - GCC Wiki
<microcai> ofan:  这个功能好
<roylez_> jusss: 或许可以吧，你要编译带这个支持的mplayer
<ofan> microcai: c++11 有个类似的多版本功能
<roylez_> jusss: arch装mplayer-vaapi
<microcai> ofan: 哦？
<jusss> roylez_: 我ubuntu...
<roylez_> jusss: 那你就省省吧
<jusss> roylez_: 为啥
<roylez_> jusss: 费这个劲不值得
<ofan> microcai: Inline namespace
<microcai> 这个功能将极大的简化 ffmpeg 这种大量使用了汇编的程序
<ofan> microcai: http://www.stroustrup.com/C++11FAQ.html#inline-namespace
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: C++11 FAQ
<ofan> 不过不是针对平台的
<microcai> ofan: 这个会自动根据运行时的 cpu 类型调用到对应的版本上的
<microcai> ofan: 这样就不用自己写cpu类型检测和分派代码了
<ofan> microcai: 我知道，那个其实就相当于宏，而且用gcc的扩展，可移植性不好
<microcai> ofan: 要啥可移植性
<microcai> ofan: gcc 本身就跨平台了
<ofan> 兼容多编译器
<microcai> ofan: 哪个平台没有 gcc ?
<microcai> of
<ofan> microcai: win上用vc
<microcai> ofan: 要学 linux , 专注 gcc 20 年
<microcai> ofan: 20多年来它就只能用 gcc 编译
<microcai> ofan:  win 上有 mingw
<ofan> microcai: mingw不够好，效率不如vc
<jusss> roylez_: 我要先装那个intel显卡的驱动，然后编译支持vaapi的mplayer ?
<microcai> ofan: 编译效率还是执行效率？
<ofan> microcai: 执行，编译没比过
<onlylove> 显卡驱动应该不用，坏到家更新下内核，不过mplayer确实要编译
<ofan> mingw就是个wrapper
<roylez_> jusss: 你自己折腾吧，用arch的不费这心
<microcai> ofan: 怎么可能。 gcc 4.8 我有信心能打败 vc
<ofan> microcai: 你可以测一测，差距还挺远
<microcai> ofan: !?
<ofan> vc不是一般的nb
<hamo> roylez_: .
<microcai> ofan: 真的假的
<microcai> ofan: 你是不是没开优化
<hamo> roylez_: 你还没去出家？
<ofan> 真的
<roylez_> hamo: skype让我喷一把？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<microcai> ofan: -msse4.2 开了？  -mavx 开了?
<jusss> onlylove: 没装vaapi,我只需编译一个mplayer就可以了吗
<hamo> roylez_: 难道已经还俗了？
<ofan> microcai: 你自己测测啊
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧上skype
<microcai> ofan:  I have no windows
<adam8157> "21:20 < roylez_> hamo: skype让我喷一把？"
<onlylove> jusss: 你需要两个都装……而且启动mplayer需要一大堆参数……
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 扎拉？
<adam8157> "21:20 < roylez_> hamo: skype让我喷一把？" 激情裸聊
<ofan> microcai: 尽量避免用libc,这个用gcc在windows上完全不占优势
<onlylove> jusss: 下载集成了vaapi的mplayer的源码，然后编译
<microcai> ofan: 哦，那你说的是 mingw 的 libc 没有 msvcrt.dll 快嘛
 * adam8157 唉, 今天准备看书的其实... cc hamo 
<microcai> ofan: 这是 libc 的问题，和编译器没关系
<onlylove> jusss: 然后mplayer启动的时候指定vaapi
<jusss> onlylove: 不装intel的显卡驱动，装vaapi和mplayer的源码编译就行了/
<hamo> adam8157 然后呢？gaoji一整天？
<ofan> microcai: 只是一个原因，gcc产生的代码也可能不如vc的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac43250
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 80后大学生为何如此悲惨 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> hamo: 加了半天班, 消了几行todo, 看了个电影...
<microcai> ofan: 哪个版本的vc?
<onlylove> jusss: intel显卡驱动开源的，你别整我
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<microcai> ofan:  要是 vc6 我可不信
<hamo> roylez_: 又掉了？
<ofan> microcai: vc6还真的很快
<roylez_> hamo: 丫的接啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我没搞过这些，一点不懂。。。
<ofan> microcai: 用2005以后的vc测试吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 看完第一段, nnnnd, 对我来说全是劣势, 讨厌扩招, 讨厌烂大学和...
<ofan> vc对c++11的支持也相当迅速
<microcai> ofan: msvcrt 时候了汇编，比 mingw 的 libc 快是一定的。
<microcai> ofan: 但是你说 mingw 代码质量比 vc差，不能相信。
<ofan> microcai: 测试一下就知道了，对比产生的asm代码
<hamo> roylez_: 貌似又掉了
<imtxc_> 擦 redmine 这东西这么难装
<hamo> roylez_: 你先去搞conf.xm;
<microcai> ofan: http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/FunctionSpecificOpt 这个不错
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: FunctionSpecificOpt - GCC Wiki
<ofan> microcai: 代码体积vc的小很多
<microcai> ofan: 反正 icc 支持 gcc 的各种扩展
<roylez_> hamo: push了
<microcai> ofan: 那是 binutils 的问题吧
<hamo> roylez_: 我拉一下去
<roylez_> hamo: 你这蛤蟆妹子的网络啊
<hamo> roylez_: 帝都的网络嘛，好才怪
<ofan> microcai: 都算在内
<imtxc_> ....
<onlylove> hamo你用的歌华？
<hamo> onlylove: 不知道...朋友办的，晚上巨卡
<adam8157> bluezd: 刚准备下线看书 你就上来
<adam8157> hamo: 你还没搬家?
<hamo> adam8157 已然搬了
<roylez_> hamo: 给我一个本地用的视频链接....
<bluezd> adam8157: 今天刚搬完家，累屎了
<hamo> adam8157 想不撸胸了？
<adam8157> hamo: 啊? 你现在肉身在哪?
<hamo> roylez_: youku上自己搞一个去呗
<microcai> ofan: 测试了 gcc 4.7 了没
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo 你俩搬一起了?
<hamo> adam8157 大回龙观啊
<onlylove> hamo: 你帮忙问下……这边有个阿姨问电脑掉线怎么回事，据说用的歌华的，据说周围邻居都不用了
<ofan> microcai: 没，很早以前测过
<bluezd> adam8157: 哪有啊
<microcai> ofan: 诶，早啊，gcc 的性能近来几个版本一直在飙升啊
<microcai> of
<onlylove> 和clang比呢
<ofan> microcai: 但放到win下就不一定了
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo bluezd https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O2rGTXHvPCQ 搞dooloo上去
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - Numb3rs' description of IRC
<microcai> onlylove: clang 是最慢的
<microcai> ofan: 一样的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你自己贴啊
<adam8157> hamo: 竟然是回龙观...
<ofan> microcai: clang不慢
<hamo> adam8157 怎么了？
<microcai> ofan: mingw 也是 gcc
<ofan> mac默认编译器现在就是clang
<ofan> microcai: 还是做测试，没数据不好说
<onlylove> microcai: BSD默认的编译器，你可以看下性能比较
<adam8157> hamo: 中午差点叫你去吃永和
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 村子里太gaoji，我搬出来了
<onlylove> 永和咋了
<hamo> adam8157 村子适合你这样gaoji的人
<adam8157> hamo: 你以后上班是个问题
<hamo> adam8157 哪里会有问题
<microcai> adam8157不住四环了？
<adam8157> microcai: 还在四环啊
<hamo> adam8157 住的舒服就行
<adam8157> hamo: 多少钱 一共几室
<onlylove> 求介绍安贞附近便宜住处
<hamo> adam8157 3室，我这个1300
<bluezd> hamo: 关键是以后 adam8157 去你那不方便了啊
<adam8157> hamo: 三室人还是多了
<bluezd> hamo: 有隔断否　？
<hamo> bluezd: 木
<adam8157> bluezd: nnnn的 你个送子观阴
<hamo> ...
 * bluezd 我是无辜的．．．．．．
<hamo> adam8157 你适合去搞个1居然后找个老外一起搞基
<microcai> ofan: 给一个测试程序，你把 vc 的汇编贴一下
<imtxc_> hamo: 1300 壕蛤蟆啊
<microcai> ofan: 我自己用 gcc 编译看看
<ofan> microcai: 我先再不在windows
<ofan> 切系统得重启，太麻烦
<hamo> imtxc_: 帝都这个价算贫农了吧？你知道蛋蛋壕的房子多少钱嘛
<imtxc_> hamo: adam8157 多少
<hamo> imtxc_: 蛋蛋壕就是因为不想离开屋子里的妹纸房东才不搬家的
<imtxc_> hamo: o
<adam8157> hamo: 滚
<imtxc_> hamo: 1300 一个人住不起
<onlylove> 表示租房不敢租超过1000的北漂……求hamo支援
<ofan> microcai: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2215033/mingw-vs-visual-studio-2008-output-code-quality
 * adam8157 懒得跟你们扯, 下线看书学习去, hamo你懂得
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: c++ - MinGW vs Visual Studio 2008 output code quality - Stack Overflow
<hamo> onlylove: 找蛋蛋壕去，蛋蛋壕的房租是你的两倍还多呢
<hamo> onlylove: 我贫农啊
<onlylove> hamo: 蛋蛋一月2000多？
<microcai> ofan: 不可信
<microcai> ofan: 没数据
<hamo> onlylove: .
<imtxc_> hamo: 这么壕
<onlylove> hamo: 我工资税后也就3000多，再租2000的房子我不过了
<hamo> imtxc_: 蛋蛋叫蛋蛋壕不是没有原因的
<imtxc_> hamo: 你1300 的房子多大
<hamo> imtxc_: 次卧
<xiangfu> Clang now the default compiler in FreeBSD
<imtxc_> hamo: 房子一共住3人？ 有妹子不？
<hamo> imtxc_: 木，都是基友
<imtxc_> hamo: 3个基友啊……
<imtxc_> 这么欢乐
<imtxc_> onlylove: 他们都太壕了……
<hamo> ...
<imtxc_> hamo: 一月几百的都觉得压力大……
<onlylove> imtxc_: 说回来你在哪住，月租多少
<jusss> onlylove: 我的显卡好像是intel GMA 3150
<imtxc_> onlylove: 房租是 hamo 的 1/10
<onlylove> jusss: 这货？上网本？没听过啊……哎，我也没办法了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 130？哪里啊
<hamo> imtxc_: 130?哪租的啊？
<ofan> microcai: http://mingw-users.1079350.n2.nabble.com/GCC-compiled-code-very-slow-compared-to-MS-Visual-C-td5939586.html
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ MinGW-users - GCC compiled code very slow compared to MS Visual C
<ofan> mingw的gcc版本都不高
<imtxc_> onlylove: hamo 我一个人住不起，跟基友挤一个屋
<onlylove> imtxc_: 几个人挤啊……才能130
<imtxc_> onlylove: 床位 500
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你们在讨论罐头制作技术吗？
<imtxc_> UbuntuTalk: 对
<imtxc_> UbuntuTalk: 人肉罐头
<onlylove> imtxc_: 床位？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 恩
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，买了个eeepc
<microcai> ofan: 那个 vc 都开了 /arch:SSE 了
<microcai> ofan:  mingw 没开 sse
<jusss> onlylove: http://cache.baidu.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece763104d8b204e0ade3860909a403f87d112c8351a564711befb723f1006d0c61f6116af3e06acaf6866725e60e19493d40c8ae585285edd7867671cf74011d41bb8cb37619273d201&p=9036c64add851eff57ee947f4a5098&newp=c074c316d9c811a05bed953658518a231610db2151ddd1&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=intel+GMA+3150+vaapi&qid=bd79f9a00717de6e&p1=8
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: Intel Linux Graphics: 2011Q4
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那不是挤一个床么
<microcai> ofan: 这么明显的都没看出来？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 不是啊，跟几个好像是学生的住一个学生宿舍
<microcai> ofan: 它说 x64 下 20s ，我就觉得是 sse 问题了。 x64 默认启用 sse
<imtxc_> onlylove: 离上班的地方近，就这样了，贵的也败不起
<xiangfu> 看样子你们都认识？
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是别对那显卡太多期望了，放弃吧
<ofan> microcai: 没源码不好说
<onlylove> imtxc_: 130……哎，我只是想找个700-800的单间住，个人比较怕吵
<jusss> onlylove: 唉，我该换个本了吧
<ofan> -mpc80
<microcai> ofan: 所以你就盲目相信了？
<ofan> -march=athlon-xp
<ofan> microcai: arch应该没什么区别
<microcai> ofan:  gcc 原有来自 intel 和 AMD 的贡献，怎么会差很多。你当他们吃白饭的
<imtxc_> onlylove: 不是130啊，500
<imtxc_> 求推荐个项目管理软件 能支持git的…… 折腾半天也没搞好 redmine
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥……你还是搞个码率低点的rmvb什么的看看吧，原来我在家，有人图便宜弄了个acer的上网本，结果电影悲剧了
<ofan> microcai: 你可以自己测
<microcai> ofan: 没 vc
<imtxc_> github 上收费的那个又好贵……
<ofan> microcai: google一下结果也很多
<microcai> ofan: ?
<microcai> ofan: 找 vc 的 下载？
<ofan> microcai: 类似上面的文章
<jusss> onlylove: 唉，真的想换个本和换个发行版了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那样也凑合，你在哪住呢
<imtxc_> onlylove: 知春路
<onlylove> imtxc_: 知春路那边貌似有700左右的单间？
<microcai> ofan: 下午给 ee 看的那个 pdf
<microcai> ofan: 里面虽然说是讲手写汇编比编译器慢的
<microcai> ofan: 但是他举了 icc sunc gcc vc clang 5个编译器
<microcai> ofan: 没发现 vc 是最快的
<microcai> ofan: 很多地方代码还不如 gcc
<imtxc_> onlylove: 没有吧
<ofan> microcai: 版本？ 发链接
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我住的床位，都快要600了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我在那边上班的时候看路边的广告而已
<onlylove> imtxc_: 具体在哪我也不知道
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我倒不怕吵
<xiangfu> imtxc_: http://indefero.net/ 安装在本地服务器上。
<kk> xiangfu 啥标题, ⇪ Indefero - Code Hosting and Project Management
<microcai> ofan: http://t.cn/aTaFol
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=728
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 地铁划脸男 - 搜狗输入法词库
<onlylove> 这人什么心理啊得
<onlylove> imtxc_: 只是想找个相对独立的空间而已
<imtxc_> xiangfu: 我看看，谢谢
<xiangfu> 安装相对简单。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 所以床位虽然便宜，但是不是很想租
<imtxc_> onlylove: 恩，很多人受不了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 最低要求是隔断……也只能隔断了，在往上就贵了
<xiangfu> 地下室便宜啊。。。。
<imtxc_> xiangfu: 恩，那个redmine太烦人
<onlylove> 地下室……今年夏天不就变鱼缸了
<microcai> onlylove: 住隔断？！
<microcai> onlylove:  OMG
<microcai> onlylove: 北京租金上涨速度是 30%  以上
<onlylove> microcai: 在帝都……你还想怎么样
<microcai> onlylove: 如果工资没有这个速度上涨，你只要越住越远吧
<sou_> 汇编?
<imtxc_> 这种项目管理软件一定要需要数据库么
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以考虑重新安装遍ubuntu……或者debian，前提是有网络，用网络定制安装
<onlylove> microcai: 如果有一天混不下去，就回家，没什么，反正在帝都赚钱在家买不起房，在家赚钱还是买不起，仅此而已，只是帝都工作机会和薪水比较好
<microcai> onlylove: 如果住的很差又有什么意义呢？？
<UbuntuTalk> [大猫猫之王] 微菜现在在哪里？
<onlylove> microcai: 反正在家也是在外面租房，无所谓好坏了
<ofan> microcai: 没看出来
<microcai> ofan: 是把，没看出来 vc 比 gcc 快
<ofan> microcai: vc的编译参数也没给
<imtxc_> xiangfu: 这个挺像google code  的嘛
<onlylove> microcai: 对像我这样在贫困线上挣扎的，没什么太大区别，能多赚一点是一点
<microcai> ofan: 这个是说编译器比人聪明的，自然都是优化全开
<onlylove> 过度优化是万恶之源
<ofan> microcai: 难说，gcc很多是开O3才优化，这pdf重点是gcc
<onlylove> 在这没准哪天能去金山或者完美工作……在家是不用想了
<microcai> onlylove: 说的是在代码上优化。编译参数加个优化不是万恶之源
<imtxc_> 还是挺复杂嘛……
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 佩斯卡拉完毕租赁的因西涅 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395505 三人如今都已坐稳了各支球队主力的方位，尤其是小胡安，是当前十分受瞩意图新一代防地铁闸，在国米，他与拉诺基亚、萨穆埃尔携手的三后卫组合，场均丢球数只有0.7粒，一点点不逊博努奇、基耶 …
<ofan> 这是毛新闻
<sou_> 体育吧
<jusss> eexpress: 那mplayer的vo=x11参数是啥意思
<sou_> 指定视频用x11播放呗
<jusss> sou_: x11和xv的区别是？
<sou_> [jusss]xv和x11模式在以单倍(normal)画面的播放电影时,两者速度差别不大,但在全屏播放时,xv模式是通过显卡的硬加速功能来将图像放大到全屏,而 x11模式是通过cpu运算来将图像放大的,因此xv模式倚赖cpu小,播放速度比较快,而x11在全屏时可能会出现cpu过慢的警告
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 听说ms office支持odt格式了?
<sou_> [UbuntuTalk]哪听来的?微软妥协了?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不知道什么时候看到的一个新闻
<sou_> http://office.microsoft.com/zh-tw/word-help/HA010281619.aspx
<kk> sou_ 啥标题, ⇪ 使用 Word 開啟或儲存 OpenDocument 文字 (.odt) 格式的文件 - Word - Office.com
<wangguohao> 我想买个 vps 大家介绍一下呗，我不了解
<wangguohao> 我想买个 vps 大家介绍一下呗，我不了解行情什么样子。。学生党200￥/M 下
<jusss> wangguohao: linode
<wangguohao> jusss: 百度中
<void1> 200/m好有钱
<cfy> 200Â¥ per month? !
<cfy> 还学生党？！
<wangguohao> jusss: 木有中文 看的 费力
<wangguohao> cfy: 你困了 吧 睡觉去吧
<sikao_lfs> cookies 除了 参数 和值外  是否能构造每个参数的 Path, Domain,expires  ?
<sikao_lfs> 有这个东西嘛?存在这个东西的资料嘛?
<jusss> ofan: vlc用的是什么显卡驱动？xv ? x11 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> vlc 貌似用 qt-x11
<cleamoon> jusss, 你上次不是说想要个vps吗，http://www.host1free.com/free-vps/  这个免费，虽然配置挺废的
<kk> cleamoon 啥标题, ⇪ Free VPS with Cloud Hosting
<jusss> cleamoon: thx
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的啥卡?N卡？ A卡
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 額，， I卡，， 用 N卡 需要 bumblebee，，
<imtxc_> wangguohao: 200 就linode吧
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我想换笔记本了，买啥卡的好
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 最貴的，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 要硬解好的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 最高性能的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: qt-x11和x11有啥区别
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ，， 支持 qt環境的 X11,,吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> vlc是QT寫的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那我mplayer还是vo=x11吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ mplayer默認貌似是 xv..
<jusss> cleamoon: 你发的那个网站范文不了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf写的是vo=xv,x11
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，如果是桌面環境 應該默認是 x11
<cleamoon> jusss, ?
<jusss> cleamoon: 访问不了。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我想换系统
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: not *nix windows osx
<cleamoon> jusss, 翻墙呗
<jusss> cleamoon: 嗯
<cleamoon> jusss, 用 hurd
<sikao_lfs> cookies  构造     urllib.urlencode('cookies参数' : '值')      请问能否用这个法子构造 出    urllib.urlencode('cookies参数' : '值': '路径':'domain':'expires值')  ?
<sikao_lfs> cookies里好像每一个参数 都有 路径  domain  和expires值    这些如何顺手一起构造了?
<sikao_lfs> 其实主要是构造expires值....
<sikao_lfs> cookies里某个参数的  expires值的构造..  使用python
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<iamfbi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=336885&view=previous#
<kk> iamfbi ⇪ ti: 诡异的语言选项（archlinux，gdm）两个English （United States），请达人帮助删除其中斜体者 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gebjgd> ofan: 到家了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我飞的时候正好看到美国枪击案
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光仔
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 回来了？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 恩那
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 竟然活着回来了，不科学呀
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 没办法 命硬
<ofan> gebjgd: 在飞机上看到现场了？
<cleamoon> 这里有人用过GO这个语言吗？
<fivesheep> 估计没有
<piggybox> 没，太小众了
<kk>  06:09
<cleamoon> 那TNND为什么我们学校要学...
<ofan> cleamoon: 面向儿童编程
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦......
<IRChat> 大家早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-16
<SBrilliantSchool> 好安静。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 10.04 64bit alsa问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395518 我装了10.04 64bit版本的，alsa-base和alsa-utils都装了，但是运行alsaconf和alsamixer都说没有这个命令，这是啥原因啊？ 我声卡是alc887-vd 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 露笑容 — 2012-12-16 9:47
<jusss> 我单位
<jusss> 我的山寨android支持自动开机和关机
<SBrilliantSchool> jusss: 我的也支持。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> ZTE :-)
<jusss> SBrilliantSchool: 哦，原来都支持
<SBrilliantSchool> 反倒是原版不支持哈哈哈
<jusss> SBrilliantSchool: 那也支持tether吧
<SBrilliantSchool> 恩
<SBrilliantSchool> 就是现在不能root啊卧槽
<jusss> 对root不感兴趣了
<SBrilliantSchool> 卧他妈的山寨android会不断链接一个 10 开头的IP地址。。。抓包看到的啊啊啊啊啊
<SBrilliantSchool> 后门程序？
<jusss> 不知道，没抓过包
<SBrilliantSchool> jusss: 你可以在你的电脑上面开一个squid代理
<SBrilliantSchool> 然后把android的网络代理设置成电脑
<SBrilliantSchool> 然后看日志即可。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> 如果我没有记错，应该是 10.49.xxx.xxx
<jusss> SBrilliantSchool: 哦
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 10.04 64bit alsa问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395519 我装了10.04 64bit版本的，alsa-base和alsa-utils都装了，但是运行alsaconf和alsamixer都说没有这个命令，这是啥原因啊？ 我声卡是alc887-vd 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 露笑容 — 2012-12-16 10:12
<cfy> gfrog: 原来乃也上水木阿
<pityonline> git 可以删除远程仓库上的某次提交吗？
<pityonline> 就是已经把提交推送到了远程服务器，但发现那次提交错了，想撤回，怎么办？
<AlmondShell> pityonline: 回滚性质的操作肯定有的，不过git操作不熟，囧
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 恶意
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 可以
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 刚刚打错了
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 可以在本地回滚（比如--amend，又比如rebase）
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 然后 push --force
<cfy> pityonline: github貌似不行
<cfy> pityonline: 删除了重新push好了
<SBrilliantSchool> cfy: 可以
<SBrilliantSchool> cfy: push --force
<cfy> SBrilliantSchool: 哦。
<SBrilliantSchool> cfy: 我经常这样。。。
<AlmondShell> cfy: 一个版本控制软件怎么可能没有回滚操作。。除非项目不是你自己的。。
<SBrilliantSchool> 如果是上一个commit有问题，直接 commit --amend，然后 push --force
<cfy> ........
<SBrilliantSchool> 如果之前的有问题，可以rebase，然后 push --force
<cfy> AlmondShell: 我说的是github，又不是说git
<cfy> AlmondShell: 虽然我对github也说错了。
<SBrilliantSchool> github可以回滚。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> 真的
<SBrilliantSchool> 我只用过github
<cfy> SBrilliantSchool: 嗯。我错了就删除了。。。重建。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> cfy: 。。。
<pityonline> cfy: 删除了重新 push 提 diverge
<SBrilliantSchool> cfy: 如果Linus Torvalds错了，是不是要删除，重建然后等待2G左右的repo上传上去？
<cfy> SBrilliantSchool: 错了就错了。再commit就行阿
<AlmondShell> cfy: github和git有啥区别-  -  github就是git的web应用嘛
<ofan> pityonline: reset HEAD~1 然后pusht -f
<cfy> SBrilliantSchool: 或者确定误了再push
<SBrilliantSchool> 总而言之，push --force
<cfy> AlmondShell: 嗯， 但如果能做到服务器端限制，那也是不错的。
<IRChat> 有个问题，物理机安装debian的时候提示缺少固件，我看了一下是无线网卡的固件。我把现在ubuntu系统里面的/lib/firmware里面的固件提取出来，到debian里面能用吗？
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 试试看吧
<AlmondShell> cfy: :-)，其实能搭建自己的git服务器才好。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 应该可以
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我自己也感觉从理论的角度上来看应该可以
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 不过在其他地方我实在找不到那个FW的固件了
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 你看看哪个deb有哪个固件，然后把deb拷贝过去最好
<SBrilliantSchool> 这样文件都可以在包管理器的掌控之下
<SBrilliantSchool> 以免混乱
<Asura> hi
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: hi
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 不会看呀，在哪里看呢
<kk> Asura, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Asura> ÎûÎû ¶¼ËµÖÐÎĵİÉ
<kk> Asura say: 嘻嘻 都说中文的吧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 你缺少哪个文件呢？
<AlmondShell> 话说。。有没有 安卓开发相关的中文irc频道呢？
<Asura> °¡ ¿´ÆðÀ´ºÃÇ×Çа¡£¡£¡
<kk> Asura say: 啊 看起来好亲切啊！！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<AlmondShell> kk出来卖萌了。。
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: Please set your client to UTF-8
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 安装的时候就提示一个，是FW的，我拷贝到U盘就应该可以
<Asura> ok
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 哪个文件呢？
<SBrilliantSchool> 我看看什么包
<SBrilliantSchool> 在你的ubuntu里面用 dpkg -S /lib/firmware/xxxxx 来搜索一下
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, rtl8168d-2.fw
<SBrilliantSchool> 尽量把包拷贝过去，这样以后升级什么的也能跟着一起升
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: cfy ofan 多谢！我试试
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 不客气
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, dpkg -S /lib/firmware/后面的XXX我应该打什么呢
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: dpkg -S /lib/firmware/rtl8167d-2.fw
<Asura> 这样行了没？
<cfy> pityonline: 这个。。。。。我好像还说错了。。。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: ok
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: 行了
 * cfy 吃饭去咯
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 谢谢，我去试试
<Asura> ok
<pityonline> cfy: 没事儿，其实我问晚了，我这里已经 diverge 了
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 虽然可以直接拷贝哪个文件，但是觉得复制整个包比较好
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: diverge是什么意思？
<Asura> 大家都用mIrc吗？ 还是用其他的
<SBrilliantSchool> 我真的是git新手
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我也这样想
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: irssi pidgin empathy weechat
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: xchat
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 右学习了一个dpkg的用法，哈哈
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: 你可以 /ctcp 昵称 version 来看对方的客户端版本
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /lib/firmware/rtl8167d-2.fw.
<Asura> 我现在用Windows所以随便找了个
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 让男人(man)做你的朋友啊
<Asura> 好 我试试
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: windows里面最好的就是mirc了
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: xchat有乱码问题
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 呵呵
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 你干脆复制哪个文件吧。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 估计哪个文件不是通过包安装的
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 恩，Xchat没乱码呀
<Asura> mIrc标题也有乱码啊
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 有的人有
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: windows自身的字体管理bug
<Asura> 应该是字符集没装好把
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我知道是什么原因
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: ?
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: 我不用windows不知到
<ofan> 用英文系统
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: 造成冲突或分歧
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 去Xchat下载最新版本，然后把linux下的语言包提取出来拿到windows就没有乱码了
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 什么意思？
<IRChat> 我有提取好的
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 是字体们？
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 是字体么？
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 不是，就是版本问题
<ofan> 用英文系统，装中文语言包
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我在windows的时候也那样
<Asura> 过段时间装Unix再试试看
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 不用windows的窝觉得好优越的感觉 :-)
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: Unix?
<Asura> 对啊
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 你的哪个文件找到了么？firmware
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: Unix？那么古老的东西了
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 找到了，就是不敢确认到debian通用
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: 就像你本地的 HEAD 落后于你远程的 HEAD
<SBrilliantSchool> 说道unix就要说我被BSD坑的那一次
<Asura> linux
<Asura> 。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 你难道不知道debian和ubuntu很多软件包是共享的么？
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: deb包直接共享
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 因为我现在的ubuntu配置的很对自己路子，不舍得格式化掉。
<Asura> 你们都用ubuntu的？
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 是不是在你准备 push --force 的时候有别人提前又提交了一个commit？
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我知道，不过我那天在TW房间问这个问题，有个人说不宜定能通用
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: firmware和内核版本无关吧
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 如果无关，应该可以
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 你先提取出来试试看
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 不行再说
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我就怕和内核有关，所以来问问，看看谁有这方面的经验
<IRChat> 那天听房间的便宜和我介绍irssi，我用了几天感觉十分好用
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: 不是，是我本地做了一次错误提交，但那个提交已经推送到了服务器，本地撤回提交很容易，我想从远程服务器也撤回这次提交
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: push --force 嘛。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 卧就在用irssi
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 高中机房的linux电脑
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 装个pidgin太浪费
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 有还原卡
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 可以ssl登录，很好，十分强大
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: 当时不知道这个选项
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 可以ssl，但是配置复杂
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 貌似不能不修改config就SSL
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 如果能教我怎么用一条命令链接ssl就好了
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 不复杂，把config文件里面参数no改成yes就行了
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 我说了，能不能不修改config。。。
<ofan> use weechat
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我配置的自动登录，自动链接ubuntu-cn
<SBrilliantSchool> weechat...
<ofan> irssi略渣
<SBrilliantSchool> ofan: 还好吧，卧现在就在用irssi
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 而且把那个配置文件拷贝到了U盘，重新做系统安装完irssi直接把配置文件覆盖一下直接命令irssi就自动登录了
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 我重装系统都保留整个 /home 的。
<imtxc_> ofan: weechat 有嘛好处
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 重装完就跟回到家的感觉一样
<Asura> 有人知道猫扑的服务器是什么吗？
<ofan> imtxc_: 好用
<Asura> 猫扑好像也有IRC服务器
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 用户名冲突吗？
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 我正好想问这个问题
<imtxc_> ofan: 是配合你用的znc什么的才好用么
<ofan> imtxc_: 不是
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: 修改一下 config 怎么了？那个文件就是用来做修改的啊
<ofan> imtxc_: 之前一直都在用
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 只要两个UID相同即可
<imtxc_> ofan:  我也试试
<SBrilliantSchool> Asura: 猫扑也有IRC服务器么？
<SBrilliantSchool> 我想玩玩
<ofan> 多窗口，多buffer,插件丰富，稳定
<Asura> 网上看到的 好像有
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 太棒了。。我就怕UId一样再给自动覆盖成空的了，哈哈，那一后就不用改了，直接/home不格式化就OK了
<Asura> irc.mop.com 但是连不上
<IRChat> pityonline, 我没说过那个不能修改呀。不是我说的。
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 如果不行，可以 chmod 嘛。。。
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python如何构造cookies里的具体参数的path,expires? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395524 我写网页爬虫.到网站上去自动完成任务.但是该网站一共有3个参数.每个参数的expires和domain均不一样. 使用火狐的httpfox抓的cookies内容 参数a values path domain expires 参数b values path domain expire …
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 如果不行，可以 chown 嘛。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> kk机器人买萌^_^。。。
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 好麻烦的修改权限
<pityonline> IRChat: 我是对 SBrilliantSchool 说的……
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: sudo chown -R user:group files
<SBrilliantSchool> pityonline: 我在学校用，修改config之后重启不就没了。。。
<IRChat> 用户名：群组？
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool, 明白了。
<imtxc1> imtxc: 测试
<SBrilliantSchool> imtxc1: 恩
<imtxc_> imtxc1: ok
<imtxc1> 差不多嘛
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool: XCHAT的窗口透明效果可没有终端的透明效果好看。哈哈
<pityonline> SBrilliantSchool: 丢到 github 上
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 我喜欢gnome-terminal的透明，真正的透明
<IRChat> 谁知道www.cjb.net的免费期限是多久啊？
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 永久
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 只要三个月登录一次
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 三个月删档
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool: 我用的是gnome-terminal
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: gnome-terminal 的透明是一绝。。。80%
<SBrilliantSchool> 透明。。。就像妹子的裙子。。。窝邪恶了。。 :-X
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool: 很不错，今天我也申请了一个。感觉速度还可以
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 那是你没有用过快的
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: cjb 的所有流量都走tor再代理一次
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 等于代理了两次
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool:不需要快了，免费的，这速度我就很满意了。不是经常用。只是偶尔
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 本来到cjb就慢。。。
<SBrilliantSchool> IRChat: 但是不能看youtube
<SBrilliantSchool> 更不能看 porntube...
<SBrilliantSchool> 卧又邪恶了 :-X
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool: 可以看啊
<IRChat> SBrilliantSchool: 早上我还特意去测试了一下
<Asura> 有玩Usenet的吗？
<imtxc_> imtxc__: 试试
<imtxc_> imtxc__: test notify
<SBrilliantSchool> 卧先走了
<SBrilliantSchool> bye
<IRChat> bye
<imtxc__> imtxc: ok
<imtxc_> ofan: 你用BitlBee？
<imtxc> lol
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox加载网页不完全的诡异现象 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395526 如图，然后chrome打开就好好的 我一开始以为是Noscript插件的问题 但是禁用之后还是一样 ff.png chr.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2012-12-16 11:33
<imtxc> ofan: 请教一下，那个ZNC有什么用啊？
<QQ120587099> 大家好
<kk> QQ120587099, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<QQ120587099> 呵呵
<QQ120587099> 好长时间,没来这里
<gfrog> cfy: hahh？被你发现了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Crossover 怎么样 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395527 看Crossover 得售价是55美刀 我看是一年得升级？？？貌似时间太少了点 另外问一句 这玩意好用么 我目前最需要用的win软件 就是 QQ 迅雷 和 office 统计信息: 发表于 由 Banio — 2012-12-16 11:54
<jusss> roylez: 刚把looper看完
<jusss> roylez: A 9 V9 M8.5 :)
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 感覺穿越殺人恐怖不？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 就一开始杀第一个人时吓了我一跳
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 突然出现个人，然后马上被game over了，吓了我一跳
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 額，， 所以我要立法則，穿越與強制穿越必須立即送回原時空
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 里面那个女主Emily Blunt的小腿好细
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 額，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 而且她一直貌似都是饰演那种古怪的角色，这次倒是有点正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不要跟我說，，我沒有看結局，， 還差15分鐘，就不看了
<Asura> 谁有<入侵的艺术>这本书吗？
<Asura> 正版的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: Bruce Willis在里面成了打酱油的了。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 不認識裏面人的真實身份，只看電影
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ,,,
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥没看结尾
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我不喜歡
<nopcall> 我的urxvt打开w3m不能显示图片呢？用xterm却可以。
<QQ120587099> 这里有做系统集成这方面的朋友
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 昨晚还下了两部电影，寂静岭2006 和 Pitch perfect
<QQ120587099> 大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我下載了 2012BD 準備 2012-12-21-10的事後觀看
<kk> QQ120587099, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<gebjgd> nopcall: 蛋疼
<nopcall> gebjgd: = =#.
<gebjgd> 山东聊城大学生卧龙广场悼念美国枪击案遇难者
<gebjgd> 装逼吧 河南幼儿园的事情怎么不报道
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我要在这个月多看点电影
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 每天下两三部
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我現在看 AV ，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: av看的没意思，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 很少看av了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯， 不過有時候冷的時候，看看，會感覺身體很燥熱
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 岛国的直接忽略，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢看av和正常电影的结合体，但是貌似一直没发现。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那就看 國內 的 據說是某些會所流傳出來的，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 比如一个剧情和正常的电影，里面没隔20分钟出现一次5分钟左右的av
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 天朝的也直接忽略，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那就看 午夜兇玲
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 好吧，那就不推薦，我也不知道什麼好源
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【急】ubuntu12.04引导正常，但是进不去桌面，卡在一个纯色的背景上不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395531 硬盘安装ubuntu12.04成功后，ubuntu12.04引导正常，但是进不去桌面，卡在一个纯色的背景上不动了； 硬盘安装的适合，就需要添加acpi=off才安装成功的； …
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://sj0035.blog.163.com/blog/#m=0
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ 考灰的日志 - 网易博客
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 里边n多电影
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 估计没几个月是看不完的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 額，， 不好，， 如果在世界末日的時候還沒有看完，是很遺憾的事
<QQ120587099> 你真厉害
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 能看几部算几部吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不看，我還是看小說，小說看不完，沒有關係，反正太監小說多的是
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...现在没啥小说能看了。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 清一色小白
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不聊了，， 我在看小說， 末日系列的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 对于我这喜欢黑暗类的几乎找不到想看的‘
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ,, 額， 好吧， 你看看 西遊記 和 西廂記 ， 西廂記是對 西方教的 反擊戰
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 玩游戏去
<wujie> enen
<gebjgd> 正在餓著肚子看飲食男女
<gebjgd> 操 饞死
<iIlL10Oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i160633
<ofan> gebjgd: 前途不大
<gebjgd> ofan: 什麽前途不大？
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道，跟 jyf学的
<ofan> gebjgd: 你也用繁体了
<gebjgd> ofan: 輸入法隨便換的
<imtxc> ....
<psychologe> 遇到个怪事，我的笔记本无线上网，不接电源，用电池的话，很慢很慢，每秒几K。。接电源的话，几百K，，有人遇到过么？
<gebjgd> psychologe: 啥發行版
<gebjgd> psychologe: 這麽牛逼
<imtxc> bye_bye: 来了？
<psychologe> 最新的12.10
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<psychologe> gebjgd, 是不是那里要设置下？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 26度, 热死了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那么夸张？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 无法访问虚拟机中的网站：访问禁止 403 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395534 我在Vmware中装Archlinux + Apache 本来是正常工作的，后来不小心改了网站主目录的读写权限，就开始403 重装Apache无效 修改http.conf中的 Deny from all无效 求帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lolove520a  …
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E5%B9%BF%E5%B7%9E+%E5%A4%A9%E6%B0%94&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&rsv_bp=0&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_sug3=13&rsv_sug=0&rsv_sug4=888&rsv_sug1=8
<bye_bye> imtxc: 短袖还出了一身汗...
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<Saturn_> 好像可以调整电源性能。 但是我不知道怎么调
<iIlL10Oo> psychologe: 进入了省电节能模式
<gebjgd> psychologe: cpupower
<gebjgd> in
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo: 共享
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: cpufreq-selector
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo: 我說你的腳本
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: 我直接下载官方的插件实现的
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo: 從來不用cpufreq-selector arch直接cpupower
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo: 地址
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: 等等
<iIlL10Oo> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nickcolor.pl
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: http://scripts.irssi.org/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: web::irssi::scripts
<iIlL10Oo> usercount.pl
<onlylove> 蛋蛋和蛤蟆居然都没在
<iIlL10Oo>  /set timestamp_format = %H%M%S
<worm> 不要紧，蛋蛋和蛤蟆不在咱们也可以找到人来聊……
<gebjgd> ofan: 我好餓
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: http://pastebin.com/ipuuKRq0
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃
<kiss_kill> 有人在不？
<kiss_kill> 周末都没人说话
<ofan> 没
<onlylove> 我主要找个开发网站的聊天
<kiss_kill> 无聊死
<onlylove> 最近比较纠结
<kiss_kill> 啥都不会 嘎嘎  学习python中
<kiss_kill> 27的人了，才开始学习 唉
<onlylove> py比较好学
<kiss_kill> 没基础
<kiss_kill> 充其量  会用电脑的人
<onlylove> 没基础也好学，你英文有基础么
<kiss_kill> 语言方面，没任何基础
<kiss_kill> 有点 4级在线上过的
<kiss_kill> 6级就没考过 哈哈
<kiss_kill> :)
<onlylove> 够用了
<kiss_kill> 呵呵，在啃书呢
<kiss_kill> 买了本 python基础教程
<onlylove> 哪本？O'Reilly否
<kiss_kill> magnus lie hetland的
<onlylove> 写py就像用英文指挥计算机干活一样
<kiss_kill> 图灵系列里面的
<onlylove> 我比较偏向O'Reilly的
<kiss_kill> 我没任何基础  想先入门
<onlylove> 入门也是啊，learning Python
<kiss_kill> 这个我木优
<bye_bye> learning python写的不咋样吧... 比learning perl差远了...
<kiss_kill> 擦
<iIlL10Oo> kiss_kill: 建议看 ruby 入门教程
<bye_bye> 单纯的比较书写的好坏, learning perl完胜.
<kiss_kill> iIlL10Oo: 恩
<kiss_kill> 没系统学过编写程序  看书也没什么头绪的
<kiss_kill> 学了不会用 很悲剧的
<onlylove> 啊……我手里就一本learing perl……
<bye_bye> onlylove: 买三本, 卧室/卫生间/厨房 都放上一本.
<kiss_kill> ^*^  哈哈
<onlylove> 实际上讲perl的东西还是比较多的，我记得有本免费的，
<bye_bye> onlylove: 讲perl的东西时间上非常多. perl曾经很流行的.
<onlylove> 曾经很流行……2005年以前了
<bye_bye> s/时间/世纪/
<bye_bye> 我擦.. 渣渣输入法.
<kiss_kill> 什么牛X的输入法？
<onlylove> s/世纪/实际/
<onlylove> 继续替换……
<onlylove> 我因为最近研究slash悲剧了……
<bye_bye> :-)
<psychologe> gebjgd, 解决了
<onlylove> 所以打算先弄Twiki试试……
<gebjgd> psychologe: 腫母解決的
<iIlL10Oo> kiss_kill: ruby不用学，拿起就用。
<kiss_kill> iIlL10Oo: 关键没东西做，自己想实现个东西，但是能力又不够
<kiss_kill> 说白了 眼高手低
<iIlL10Oo> kiss_kill: 那就花上10年，肯定搞定
<kiss_kill> 哈哈
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 来帮我移植软件到我的平板上面去...
<psychologe> gebjgd,http://www.unknownroad.info/?p=187
<kk> psychologe ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中使用电池或合上笔记本屏幕时无线网卡网络断开的解决办法 | 未知路
<kiss_kill> 我python还没搞明白呢，弄个猫猫
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: python太难了...
<kiss_kill> 你移植，是从什么平台到什么平台？
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: x86到arm7
<psychologe> gebjgd,好不容易搜到的，用linux 还是要懂点英文啊
<kiss_kill> 靠，怎么搞？技术含量 肯定很高
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 我要知道哦怎么搞, 还用找别人帮我搞?
<kiss_kill> 哈哈
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 我是看你不知道做啥, 正好我又需要, 就忍痛把这个艰巨的任务给你了.
<kiss_kill> 擦，python还没搞明白呢，搞这个？
<kiss_kill> 我内核都没编译过
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: python太难了.
<onlylove> py难，学pl吧
<kiss_kill> pl是啥？
<kiss_kill> perl？
<onlylove> 嗯，perl
<gebjgd> quit
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 学perl不如学perl6或者ruby
<kiss_kill> 擦，就学python了 不改
<onlylove> 其实学什么都差不多的……
<onlylove> 不过py现在更流行
<kiss_kill> 流行吗？我感觉java现在大行其道
<kiss_kill> 什么都和java优一腿
<onlylove> 豆瓣和果壳都是py的
<kiss_kill> 豆瓣我知道是py的
<bye_bye> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/217595.htm
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ “我最喜爱的编程语言”排行榜 [2012年11月]_cnBeta 软件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> kiss_kill: 你搞什么的
<kiss_kill> 普通上班族
<kiss_kill> 和it没毛关系
<onlylove> 这个没意思的，C和java常年前两位
<kiss_kill> 刚那个排名是全球的
<kiss_kill> py在国外比国内热
<onlylove> 基本上这样……国内热的不多
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 刚那个就是国内的.
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 看上面写的是`全国`, 不是全球.
<kiss_kill> 国内软件行业感觉没活力
<bye_bye> kiss_kill: 国内测试行业很有活力.
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<ofan> kiss_kill: 学java吧，4个月就能上岗
<kiss_kill> 说实话，我不是很喜欢java
<kiss_kill> 所以才开始认真学习py的
<bye_bye> ofan: 人家有工作了, 学python不是为了混饭吃.
<onlylove> VB……
<gebjgd> kiss_kill: bye_bye 國內公務員才有活力
<kiss_kill> 对头，是兴趣
<onlylove> 鬼才信4个月能上岗
<ofan> 爱信不信
<kiss_kill> vb大学的时候学过  后来工作后自己也随便搞过小东西
<onlylove> 除了那些培训学校
<onlylove> 谁没事说4个月上岗
<kiss_kill> 在后来 感觉很多东西都开始网络化了，就开始看一些其他语言了
<ofan> 爱信不信
<gebjgd> 公務員 一夜就能上崗
<onlylove> 培训学校都赚钱的，说的煞有介事似的
<bye_bye> gebjgd: 精辟.
<gebjgd> 公務員 一夜就能上崗
<ofan> 公务员随时都可以上岗
<bye_bye> ofan: 要一夜的.
<ofan> bye_bye: 跟你一夜？
<bye_bye> of
<bye_bye> ofan: 如果是漂亮妹子的话, 我不介意.
<kiss_kill> 我现在怀疑163上面那么牛X的留言是不是你们留下的
<ofan> onlylove: 有一非计算机毕业的，培训4个月java就找到工作了
<ofan> 看片时间~
<gebjgd> 有一非公務員畢業的 12秒就找到新工作了
<onlylove> ofan: 我tm手里一堆认证一年没找到工作你怎么解释
<ofan> onlylove: 命不好
<gebjgd> 有一非公務員畢業的 一雷的時間就找到新工作了
<ofan> 感觉找工作很看运气
<kiss_kill> 在it民工多的地方，你的资格绝对可以找到
<ofan> gebjgd: 有没有好片推荐
<iIlL10Oo> 找工作就是天时地理人和
<gebjgd> ofan: 風行
<onlylove> 才懒得折腾了……找个IT的工作做着，自己慢慢学感兴趣的，他们爱找什么招什么，和我没关心
<bye_bye> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/213254.htm
<ofan> 虚拟机装个风行
<bye_bye> ofan: 穿云箭.
<ofan> bye_bye: 国产？
<bye_bye> ofan: dota
<ofan> ？
<bye_bye> ofan: 风行是个英雄. 技能有: 穿云箭.
<ofan> …
<bye_bye> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/218354.htm    亮瞎狗眼.
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ X86功耗问题大 英特尔修正错误要回归ARM_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> bye_bye: dota打多了吧
<bye_bye> ofan: 好久不玩了.
<ofan> x86没戏
<ofan> 等arm的机器
<onlylove> 当初为啥要卖掉……
<onlylove> 话说AMD的X86是在是……
<imtxc> ofan: 请教一个 我在vps上配置了 znc之后，怎么总是Cannot connect to IRC (Your bind host could not be resolved). Retrying.. 呢
<ofan> intel 做arm是不可能的
<bye_bye> onlylove: amd正在做arm
<ofan> imtxc: bind到0.0.0.0
<onlylove> AMD爱做什么做什么……对他失望
<ofan> znc ipv6支持有点问题
<imtxc> bitlbee绑定到0.0.0.0么
<ofan> imtxc: 不用
<ofan> 除非你想别人也能连你的bitlbee
<imtxc> ofan: 哦，znc里面的 server 是吧
<ofan> 不是
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你买vps了?
<ofan> imtxc: bind ip
<ofan> sever是irc服务器
<onlylove> 买vps了？谁啊？ip，端口什么的，上去玩玩看？
<onlylove> 这年头到哪找白色的N卡笔记本啊……这什么奇葩要求……
<imtxc_> ...
<imtxc_> test
<kk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<imtxc> ofan: 恩，连接上了，然后在 znc里面连接 bitlbee 是么
<ofan> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> 好复杂。。。
<imtxc> ofan: ubuntu-cn到进来了，im.bitlbee.org 总连不上
<ofan> imtxc: 哦 我以为你本地弄bitblee
<ofan> 连bitlbee跟连一般irc没区别
<imtxc> o 应该是没配密码 ofan 本地也有 localhost 也连不上
<testimtxc> ok
<imtxc> testimtxc: ?1
<imtxc> testimtxc: ?2
<testimtxc> imtxc: ..
<imtxc> testimtxc: 晕
<testimtxc> imtxc: ...
<testimtxc> imtxc_away: 好
<testimtxc> ofan: 你连 freenode 和 bitlbee 用的是同一个用户么
<ofan> testimtxc: 不是
<testimtxc> ofan: 原来这样，一个服务器得要一个账户啊
<ofan> 对
<black_angel> 如何在写 html 文档的时候，绑定按键让 emacs 自动启动浏览器来浏览当前的 html 文档呢？HOW-TO
<black_angel> need help.
<gebjgd> ofan: 今天林昭80冥誕
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 死的冤
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04desktop安装后启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395546 装Ubuntu（希望W7和Ubuntu双系统），但是貌似装好了，但就是打不开Ubuntu。下面是我的操作步骤： 1，官网上下载desktop文件 2，用一个Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.5将其刻到U盘 3,U盘驱动打开Ubuntu，选择安装到硬盘 …
<savr> internet inside china has been crap for a few days
<savr> what happened? a storm took our a critical cable?
<savr> outside of china has been absolute shit
<savr> use to be able to get 30mbps to america on my 100mbps line
<savr> now barely can get 10kbps outside
<savr> and 5mbps inside
<savr> latency is THROUGH the roof
<black_angel> 别刷屏
<gebjgd> savr: that is normal
<savr> it wasn't like this last week
<savr> inside china has been fine for the past two months I've been here
<savr> outside china was crap for three week during the national congress
<savr> now everything is crap
<gebjgd> savr: welcome to china
<savr> gebjgd: thanks
<savr> this is a sign of not enough internal bandwidth
<savr> gebjgd: is the internet fine for you?
<gebjgd> savr: i am in china
<gebjgd> savr: i am not in china
<savr> lol
<sou_> in or not in?
<gebjgd> savr: not in
<gebjgd> savr: i did not have enough sleep
<savr> lol
<savr> gebjgd: sou_ asked not me
<gebjgd> sou_: not in
<gebjgd> savr: sorry i think i need more sleep to talk with you
<gebjgd> XD
<imtxc> ofan: 在weechat 里面，可以连接一个服务器上的两个用户么？
<ofan> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> ofan: 我这里连了irc这个，就不能连接bitlbee用户了
<ofan> imtxc: znc连bitlbee
<imtxc> ofan: 对啊，但是 znc上有两个用户，一个server 是irc.freenode.net, 另一个用户是 bitlbee
<ofan> im
<ofan> imtxc: 自己看配置对不对
<imtxc>  /quote PASS imtxc:pass 不是需要这样的登陆么
<ofan> 我没用密码
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 感觉ubuntu没有gnome2时代好用了, 大家用什么linux，mint怎么样 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395547 从10.04 开始用ubuntu，一直到现在，中间换试用了一下12.04，感觉unity和gnome3很卡，运行效率低又不实用。现在还在用10.04。 想换个系统啦，想用个易用的系统，mint 14怎么样 …
<ofan> imtxc: 你是bitlbee连不上gtalk还是连不上znc
<imtxc_away> ofan: 都能连上，但是一次只能连一个
<ofan> imtxc_away: 我现在就两个一起连
<imtxc> ofan: 你的znc里面给freenode和 bitlbee分别有个用户对吧
<ofan> 对
<imtxc> 分开连能连上，那就应该是weechat的原因
<cfy> microcai: qbasic用啥跑的？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.10在休眠恢复后花屏是什么原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395551 系统为ubuntu12.10, 设置了1小时无响应后休眠，当我用键盘唤醒系统时，显示花屏，无法恢复到正常显示状态，只能重新启动。 另一个问题，平常在登录系统界面，输入完密码后也会出 …
<testtxc> 难道是我设了密码的原因？
<testtxc> ofan: 连接到znc之后，不是需要登陆用户么，登陆了一个之后，怎么登陆第二个呢
<ofan> testtxc: weechat没问题，我连了3个
<ofan> testtxc: bitblee登录密码保存在znc里
<ofan> gtalk的自己搞
<testtxc> ofan: znc连接bitblee和gtalk都没问题
<testtxc> webchat连znc有问题……
<testtxc> You need to send your password. Try /quote PASS <username>:<password> ofan 连接znc之后 就提示这个
<ofan> 没问题
<ofan> testtxc: 你znc的bitlbee账户里保存密码
<testtxc> 然后/quote PASS imtxc1:pass 就登陆用户1的 irc /quote PASS imtxc2:pass 就连接到了 bitblee
<testtxc> 保存密码，我去看啊看呢
<ofan> 那是你登录不了bitlbee跟weechat啥关系
<ofan> testtxc: servers 里写 127.0.0.1 <port> <password>
<testtxc> ofan: 可以登陆bitlbeea
<ofan> testtxc: 你bitlbee也要建立账户
<ofan> 然后再添加gtalk
<testtxc> ofan: 两个都可以登陆，就是在同一个weechat或者irssi里面不能一起登陆
<ofan> testtxc: weechat里添加两个server
<ofan> 除了用户名密码其他都一样
<yangxiao> \quit
<yangxiao> \quit
<imtxc> ofan: 搞定了，谢谢，原来是weechat配置里面server_default配置有问题
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 鼠标移动到“系统设置”里面的某一个图标上的时候就消失了，移出那个图标的范围后就有出来了，相当不习惯 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395552 鼠标移动到“系统设置”里面的某一个图标上的时候就消失了，移出那个图标的范围后就有出来了，相 …
<imtxc> ofan: awesome~
<ofan> yeah
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 在文件及文本重命名时 ibus 输入法 经常失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395554 在创建了文件夹及文本时命名书写 中文的时候经常 打不出汉字，经常 经过 2、3次重名才可以，我安装的 wine qq ，也经常打不出汉字，经常 打出汉字后 点击 空格确认的时候 汉字会 …
<zhuoyikang> list
<imtxc> 吃饭
<gebjgd> imtxc: 吃什麽
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 怒赞深度影音逆袭 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395557 今天用XP迅雷下了个电影MKV的2G，用QQ影音各种打开各种卡，根本无法播放 重启了一下用KUBUNTU下的深度影音，瞬间打开开始播放！！！进度条随便调！！！丝毫没有卡顿！！！ 顿时感觉LINUX逆袭了有木有！！ …
<imtxc> gebjgd: 牛肉面……
<gebjgd> imtxc: 還不錯啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩，你说红烧的好还是香辣的好……
<gebjgd> imtxc: 紅燒的
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> 剛幫完老爸翻牆
<gebjgd> 擦 垬夠狠
<Saxon_> ...
<entest> imtxc: ...
<Saxon_> test
<pocoyo> test ok.
<microcai> cfy: ？
<Saxon_> 刚吃完饭
<Saxon_> 回来了我
<cfy> microcai: 论坛，
<microcai> cfy: 不是发了链接了么， github:/microcai/llvm-qbc
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<cfy> microcai: 看不懂你的链接。。。。。。虽然找到了。。。。
<cfy> microcai: 这什么格式。。。看上去好像很高级的样子
<microcai> cfy: 就是个 qbasic 编译器嘛
<cfy> microcai: 怎么做出来的？
<microcai> cfy: 就这样写出来的啊
<jusss> roylez: 下载了一个CD1 CD2的电影。。。这怎么找字幕呀，坑爹呀
<alvin_rxg> 因为有 tmux 了，所以 tiling wm 没必要了… 谁有个好的简单的环境推荐？
<onlylove> tmux和tilling wm啥关系
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 没关系。但之前我用 tling wm 是因为经常开很多 terminal 管理不方便。现在用了 tmux，就没必要了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 至于么……gnome-terminal不是有标签么
<alvin_rxg> 不喜欢标签。很突兀
<onlylove> screen
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 哇，帅锅
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 一遍去
<alvin_rxg> 能选的就 kde, gnome, razor, xfce, lxde, rox 了。。。
<onlylove> 不考虑fluxbox么
<alvin_rxg> 需要个 DE ...
<onlylove> 多大内存？
<onlylove> 内存足够大的话gnome和kde随便选了，看个人喜好
<alvin_rxg> 这个项目原本挺好的，却是死掉了。。  http://cream-project.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Home (Cream Desktop Environment)
<onlylove> 你要接过来不
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 喜欢 gnome 2 类型的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 接不了，它是 python 为主的，我不会。同时也没时间。
<jusss> win的文件名在lin下简直就是折磨
<onlylove> 折磨啥
<jusss> 动不动来个空格 () ‘之类的
<jusss> onlylove: 从海盗湾下的电影，名字都傻长
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 那就 MATE-desktop
<onlylove> jusss: 补全不就完了
<jusss> onlylove: 还有空格()'之类的字符。。。难道它们不会用_分割吗。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 一直在补全，如果不能补全的话，那就果断换win了
<onlylove> jusss: 你问我做啥，我不是给private bay提供资源的
<onlylove> s/private/piracy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xfce4
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/34728/
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥标题, ⇪ 山东聊城大学生悼念美国枪击案遇难者 - 萝卜网
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下周末再看
<bye_bye> cfy: 在?
<bye_bye> cfy: 有啥好用的爬虫相关的perl模块儿没有?
<\rs> microcai: 不錯
<microcai> \rs:  莫名其妙。我漏了啥？
<\rs> microcai: 你的qbasic -> llvm
<microcai> \rs:  I C . tks
<\rs> bye_bye: 別管perl的，試試ruby(mechanize http://mechanize.rubyforge.org/) 稍微在乎點性能的話用 nodejs(cheerio轉dom) 或 c 吧……
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 好.
<bye_bye> \rs: 不要性能.
<\rs> bye_bye: 半天看完http://arcturo.github.com/library/coffeescript/，google些node.js庫，看些例子就會用了。如果目標任務簡單，json，jq也值得用https://github.com/stedolan/jq
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: The Little Book on CoffeeScript
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 一个一个来, 我先弄ruby的那个. 多少还熟悉一些语法.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • unity那种标题栏和软件界面分离的界面怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395564 怎么设置成标题栏和软件界面紧密结合的窗口模式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-16 20:28
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 换源升级啊？
<IRChat> 唠嗑，聊天，砍大山，说说话，嘟囔嘟囔，扯淡，扯闲皮，摆龙门阵，………
<apu5800k> 两台树莓派都能启动开机进入系统了
<apu5800k> 正在安装中文字体
<apu5800k> 买什么无线网卡都比不上一个无线路由器好
<onlylove> 两台树莓派……
<cfy> bye_bye: perl也有mechanize
<bye_bye> cfy: 我知道有, 但是我真的看不懂...
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦, ruby的那个我也看不懂....
<bye_bye> cfy: url("google.com");
<bye_bye> &$_ >> _self while $_;
<bye_bye> cfy: 求解释.
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么？这是perl?!
<bye_bye> cfy: .
<cfy> bye_bye: 你是用模块还是看模块的代码？
<bye_bye> cfy: 我也不知道...
<bye_bye> cfy: 我只知道我看不懂...
<cfy> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> cfy: 必须是perl呀...你看$_
<cfy> bye_bye: 我擦。。。语法我也忘了。。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: ...
<bye_bye> cfy: 用lisp给我写个爬虫?
<cfy> bye_bye: 不过用起来没这么困难吧记得。
<cfy> bye_bye: 不是阿，perl的WWW::Mechanize很容易用的呀，记得是这样
<cfy> bye_bye: 你要什么功能的？
<bye_bye> cfy: 分类爬网易新闻的正文.
<bye_bye> cfy: 军事/it/经济 这样的.
<cfy> bye_bye: 那应该很容易
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, mechanize先试试吧.
<bye_bye> cfy: 先考虑用ruby.
<cfy> bye_bye: 嗯
<apu5800k> cfy: 你在啊
<apu5800k> 你的树莓派安装软件的下载速度怎样啊//
<apu5800k> ？？
<apu5800k> 快不/
<apu5800k> 我安装个WQY字体很慢
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你在搞什么灰机啊？
<cfy> apu5800k: 还行把
<jusss> SilentHill这部电影。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 给我个帽子
<jusss> good
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在看寂静岭
<imtxc> jusss: +v 是嘛意思 跟o有啥区别
<jusss> imtxc: voice
<imtxc> 。。
<jusss> imtxc: 当频道+m的时候，v 和o能说
<imtxc> jusss: 这样啊，那现在v也没啥用嘛
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<cfy> ofan: 我发现用dash下载文档不错。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想找一款加密软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395571 想找一款加密软件。奇怪truecrype是开源软件，为什么没有进入ubuntu的源 还有安装系统时选择加密主目录，如果换系统，真么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 小时候的天空 — 2012-12-16 21:52
<imtxc> adam8157: 帮个忙，kick一下我……
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> 还会有这样的要求？
<LiuYan1> 囧rz...
<cfy> adam8157: 那也顺便kick我一下。。。
<imtxc> 恩，果然能自动回来。。
<imtxc>  /ban cfy
<cfy> imtxc: .... /ban imtxc
<cfy> imtxc: 来#lisp-zh
<cfy> imtxc: 想kick几次，我就帮你kick几次 :-)
<imtxc> cfy: 那里人多不
<cfy> imtxc: 没什么人
<imtxc> cfy: 我刚才就是试试那个插件
<cfy> imtxc: 什么客户端？
<imtxc> cfy: 不是找虐
<imtxc> cfy: znc
<cfy> imtxc: gaoji...
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<cfy> imtxc: test
<cfy> pocoyo`: 明天我去实验室。。。
<cfy> pocoyo`: 再帮你弄弄看。。。
<cfy> pocoyo`: 要是能远程控制就好了。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于终端下文件夹、可执行文件的颜色问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=395574 之前想删除配置文件，并重新安装ubuntu12。04，所以删除了家目录下所有的隐藏文件和文件夹， 然后悲催的发现在终端下完全就成黑白了。 原先绿色字体的可执行文件，蓝色的文件夹全 …
<chezhe> hi
<kk> chezhe, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<jusss> 。
<stardiviner> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13902188/how-to-get-directory-names-under-a-path-in-vim-script
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ ti: function - how to get directory names under a path in Vim script? - Stack Overflow
<stardiviner> 有人会Vim的么？ 求答案 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13902188/how-to-get-directory-names-under-a-path-in-vim-script
<chezhe> 请问:我的ubuntu在终端安装什么时(如nmap等)会显示如下内容
<chezhe> dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 sensible-mda 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<chezhe> dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 sendmail-bin 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<chezhe> dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 sendmail-cf 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<chezhe> dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 sendmail-base 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<chezhe> 请问这是怎么回事?
<jusss> chezhe: sendmail。。。好东东
<apu5800k> http://blog.bansisworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2012-02-22-112-1024x575.jpg
<apu5800k> 看看这是神马东东
<chezhe> exit
<pd520c> ubuntu下没有github的客户端吗？
<chendy> 用小板子做的集群嘛？
<chendy> 国外有 mac mini colocation 服务，小盒子堆在一起很漂亮哦。
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 单板系统组成的集群
<apu5800k> 类似树莓派之类的开发板
<apu5800k> 集群渲染系统解决方案
<apu5800k> 在三维动漫、影视制作、建筑设计等等与图形设计有关的数字创意和制作领域中，渲染是所有设计中所必不可少的一个程序。通过渲染才能将图形设计模型或者镜头场景输出成具有真实效果的图像文件。
<apu5800k>  
<apu5800k> 渲染农场解决了数字创意过程中批量渲染的问题。所谓渲染农场其实就是“分布式并行集群计算系统”，它是一种利用现成的CPU、网络负载和操作系统构建的高性能超级计算机，它使用主流的商业计算机硬件设备达到或接近超级计算机的计算能力。集群指的是一组计算机通过通信协议连接在一起进行同一种服务，在客户端看来就像是只有一个è®
<apu5800k> 采用具备超级计算能力的分布式并行集群系统来搭建渲染集群便可以轻松的解决渲染给产品制作所带来的巨大挑战。有了这样的渲染农场，企业可以用最快的时间看到作品的质量，如果需要修改也不会浪费太多的时间，这样整个作品的渲染和产出都会很轻松的实现，同时不会影响企业里其他项目的进行。
<jusss> roylez: 寂静岭看完了，这个电影貌似不是很那啥呀，为啥网上评论都挺那啥
<chendy> 不错啊，现在并行计算已经这么牛啦。
<chendy> 记得以前宣传红帽子时曾提过，电影泰坦尼克号的特效制作是在红帽系统搭建得集群上。
<jusss> chendy: 不是IRIS吗？
<jusss> chendy: 错了，是irix
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<HougeLangley> 测试
<kk> HougeLangley, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<jusss> 装了ubuntu后怎么装xp?求教
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 想装xp
<alvin_rxg> 自己装
<alvin_rxg> Target: r8169.c
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 据说装了ubuntu后再装xp会很麻烦，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那你先麻烦着再说
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 启动问题和主分区问题
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 艹，装了再说
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我怕xp没装上又把ubuntu搞挂了。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 于是就有人提议virtualbox
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 对于你，懂得还不多，但有想折腾的。我建议你：想干嘛的时候直接干。记得备份个人数据就行了。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 别去听别人的建议
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 最近事情比较多，看来是搞不了了，明天和后天有大量的作业，周五有考试，下周又英语四级，再后两周又考试，最后一周实验,然后放假回家。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没时间。。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 都是借口
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯，你说的对，我玩的游戏还没升级呢，年前还想再生两级
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 换个游戏。玩那些能随时开始又能随时退出的。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 或者配合攻略玩 qq http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4199981/?start=0
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥标题, ⇪ 3月25日更新☆-小组精华贴汇总-
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好吧，还没出现让我一见钟情的女孩，至少现在没有，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 很少跟女孩来往，也没很喜欢的女孩
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 给我个gf还不如给我个mbp retina
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 起码mbp retina可以每天陪着我，不会和我争吵，我可以用它看电影 mv,
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 额，我要去睡觉了，你能满足我一个小小的愿望不，
<abine1> 神马愿望？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 给我加o,让我kick你一次，这件事我想做好久了，一直没机会，你满足下我吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 找你女朋友去
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好吧，睡觉去了，晚安
<gebjgd> 竟然買了mbp
<alvin_rxg> :D
<gebjgd> 我是說jusss
<gebjgd> 我才不會買那種垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我現在在用droid font
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 效果相當不錯
<alvin_rxg> 不就是 micro hei 么…
<alvin_rxg> …
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<alvin_rxg> 把 fcitx ^ 对应的 …… 改成 … 了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 另外的包
<alvin_rxg> micro hei 就是基于 droidsans 做的呀。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch裏面至少是2個包
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch systemd xfce4還是很令人滿意的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出差的時候用了1周的xubuntu 12.04 受不了了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用回arch了
<alvin_rxg> o._
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ubuntu的軟件中心是不錯 但是源太差
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 话说，出差到底是干什么呀？购物？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 到客戶那裏工作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: chrome自帶的flash確實不錯
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 保养？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 保養 就用不著我了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 包养呢
<cleamoon> gebjgd, chrome的flash比adobe出的好？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 包養也用不到我 我們很多壯男
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 猎奇呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你畢業了沒
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 在瑞典畢業了就准備失業吧 瑞典人都不在瑞典工作
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我高中快毕业了...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那是因为他们嫌冷，不是没工作可找，工作缺人缺的厉害呢
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 对了，你知道顾问这个工作如何吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 沒意思
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不編程的工作都是笨蛋做的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, .....网络安全需要编程吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 當然了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 開發 測試 監控 寫新的插件
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不編程你想在it這行業混的話只能去做客戶
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不編程你想在it這行業混的話只能去做客服
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我现在想学编程，不过似乎考不上...倒是能上物理...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 编的多吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 话说，你没有blog吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 早就不用了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我寫blog那時候是2004年
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那時候還沒什麽人寫blog 等別人都寫blog我就不用了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ......
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 相当不合群
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一般
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你觉得物理怎么样？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不錯
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我們公司很多都是學物理的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你们不是it公司吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不過也沒覺得如何 除了2個博士還不錯之外
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 是啊 it同樣需要搞物理的啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ......你们到底是干什么的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你大学编程都学了什么？我看了一下课程表，我们这里挺2的...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我们这里学得是：python,go,java,latex,haskell,还有就是数学和理论
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 現在沒有純粹的it公司了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 基本都是大公司 需要it人才
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 大學編程 c c++ java 數據庫 匯編 微機原理 編譯原理
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 为什么不去google呀，那个基本是纯it
<gebjgd> cleamoon: google不是是個人就能進的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我们这里完全没有微机和编译...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你们那里不学haskell吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不學
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你是个人吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 當然看你去google做什麽的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 工程师呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 做開發還行 要運行維護或者邊角活 和端茶倒水一樣
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你大學畢業就是工程師
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 工程師遍地跑
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那什么不是遍地跑？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 架構師
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...不就是高级工程师吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你還是先高中畢業不
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你還是先高中畢業吧
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 还有半年呀
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我得选课呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你還在用debian？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不嫌它老舊？
<alvin_rxg> Linux wheezy 3.2.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.32-1 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 既然你都用3系內核了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幹嘛不用回arch
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你给我包个网络我就用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩恩
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你没网？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是我沒有網絡 我也會用debian
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 踏實
<alvin_rxg> 学生宿舍就没几个可以用的发行版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ubuntu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你們那裏用linux按說可以不算流量的吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 宿舍的 repo 没几个可以用的
<cleamoon> 德国那么穷？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去了趟美國 感覺還是美國人拿錢多 就是醫保太差
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 汽油是真便宜
<ofan> 饿死了
<ofan> 饿死了饿死了饿死了饿死了饿死了饿死了饿死了
<cleamoon> ofan, 自食
<ofan> cleamoon: …
<ofan> 订了批萨要等45分钟 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 我擦 你為什麽不自己做飯？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没东西，厨房被室友弄的跟猪窝一样，之前说过
<gebjgd> ofan: 那室友是中國人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan: 缺家教
<ofan> 之前我清理n次不见他们动手的
<gebjgd> ofan: 缺家教
<gebjgd> ofan: 這樣的孩子之後進入社會都有問題
<ofan> 见我不打扫他们也破罐子破摔了，现在厨房没法看
<gebjgd> ofan: 搬出去啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 这房租便宜啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 找歐洲的室友 或者美洲的 他們對環境要求很高
<ofan> 搬出去至少贵100刀
<gebjgd> ofan: 你現在多少錢？
<ofan> gebjgd: 245
<gebjgd> ofan: 月？
<gebjgd> ofan: 好便宜
<ofan> 出去都是350，400，500多
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<cleamoon> ofan, 那就你打扫呗，总比买东西吃便宜
<gebjgd> cleamoon: +1
<ofan> cleamoon: no way
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不過美國未必
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 超市裏的蔬菜未必便宜
<ofan> 你不知道，他们习惯有多差
<ofan> 恩 不便宜
<ofan> 去趟沃尔玛至少40刀，还吃不了多少
<cleamoon> ofan, 忽略他们就好了，你又不是为他们活的
<cleamoon> ofan, 买肉吃呀
<ofan> 他们还爱吃别人买的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 莫非美国饭很贵？
<ofan> cleamoon: 就一个冰箱
<cleamoon> ofan, 握手，我这里的室友也这种货
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 美國蔬菜不便宜
<cleamoon> ofan, 自己不买，专爱偷东西
<ofan> cleamoon: 之前我一直打扫，但你妹他们自己碗和锅都不洗
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 自己做飯未必比去外面吃便宜
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那就不要吃菜了，吃荤
<ofan> 批萨便宜
<ofan> 5刀一个
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 葷的也貴
<cleamoon> ofan, 碗和锅也只有一个？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 鸡肉多少钱？
<ofan> cleamoon: 一起用的
<ofan> 擦
<cleamoon> ofan, .........那没办法了
<ofan> 饭剩了就扔锅里，尼玛感觉像动物一样
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不敢吃雞肉
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...为什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 沒看過食品工廠？
<cleamoon> ofan, 好吧...你那里的人比我的室友还sb...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 没有，怎么了？
<ofan> 现在就等我的鸡翅和批萨到位了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看了就知道了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你這些東西還真就是窮人吃的。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 是不干净吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 垃圾食品
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 生產過程有問題
<ofan> cleamoon: 我每次做完饭必刷好锅，洗好碗再走人，每次做饭钱都能看到他们上次留下的烂摊子，又要洗一遍才能开始做
<ofan> gebjgd: 我穷
<gebjgd> ofan: 你和他們說啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 不聽 就上手打
<gebjgd> ofan: 替他們爹媽教育他們了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说过，都不当回事，公子哥啊
<cleamoon> ofan, 泡面...
<gebjgd> ofan: 你可以體會提前當爹的幸福
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 放激素？
<gebjgd> ofan: 給公子哥當爹更爽
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 尼玛给他们擦屁股？
<ofan> 还鸡巴那不耐烦的态度，内衣都懒得洗，还非要弄洗衣机里一起洗擦
<cleamoon> ofan, 搬家，这些东西你自己做每个月能省下100的
<ofan> gebjgd: 咱都有素质的能人，
<ofan> gebjgd: 咱都有素质有身份证的人，不动手
<ofan> cleamoon: 我之前一直做，真省不了多少
<ofan> 吃的也没外面好
<gebjgd> ofan: 無所謂
<cleamoon> ofan, 那是水平问题...多练练就好了
<gebjgd> ofan: 外面垃圾
<ofan> cleamoon: 米饭肉和芹菜能作出什么来
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃自助
<ofan> 可惜里的太远，那里7刀一次，各种海鲜
<gebjgd> ofan: 美國超市蔬菜多了 茄子 玉米 紅薯 白菜 西紅柿 燈籠椒
<ofan> gebjgd: 很贵的
<gebjgd> ofan: 7刀的自助？ 能吃麽
<gebjgd> ofan: 湊合
<gebjgd> ofan: 燈籠椒是70cent一個
<ofan> 青椒一个就一刀多
<cleamoon> ofan, 氧化钙，我爸能用这点东西做20道菜
<gebjgd> ofan: 青椒 walmart 70cent
<cleamoon> ...怎么那么贵？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 美刀cent
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 還好了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 要是沒車就很鬱悶
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ofan就是吃了沒車的虧了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那里猪肉多少钱？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 價格和歐洲差不多
<cleamoon> 美国车不是很便宜吗？买一个呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他有錢買蘋果 沒錢買車
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那不是就2了吗
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你们那里猪肉多少钱？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 分肉的好壞
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 價格不等
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 最便宜的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不記得了
<ofan> 来啦
<ofan> 肉最贵额
<ofan> 好点的都10刀以上
<ofan> 最少也要5刀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以美國胖子多　越窮越懶越胖
<cleamoon> ofan, 5刀还好吧，不算太贵呀
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你不吃肉吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我不買
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...........活生生的晒妹汁呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 鸡肉
<ofan> gebjgd: 你胖？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不胖
<ofan> 其实那些胖的真不穷，只是钱都花在吃上了
<cleamoon> ofan, 鸡肉呀...一公斤吗？不是一磅吧？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不到一公斤
<ofan> 也就几百克
<cleamoon> ofan, 那有点贵的...
<ofan> cleamoon: 而且那些肉只能放2-3天，也就是基本隔一天就得去买
<ofan> cleamoon: 二代，有车没？
<cleamoon> ofan, ...那很2了...只有这种肉吗？
<cleamoon> ofan, 连本都没有
<ofan> cleamoon: 其他都是加工过的，很贵
<ofan> cleamoon: 那你比我还吊丝
<cleamoon> ofan, 本我不关心的，现在我倒需要一个妹汁
<ofan> cleamoon: 不过你都有护照了，擦
<ofan> cleamoon: 还是二代
<ofan> cleamoon: 欧洲交通还比较方便
<gebjgd> ofan: 而且他父母在身邊
<cleamoon> ofan, 你那里鸡肉比我们这里鳕鱼都贵
<ofan> gebjgd: 没断奶的二代..
<cleamoon> ofan, 有父母在就是省钱~
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以你獨立的也晚
<ofan> 父母在对你影响很大的
<ofan> 影响大脑发育
<cleamoon> ofan, 120一个月食品预算，天天都有肉吃~
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那就晚点独立呗
<cleamoon> ofan, 已经IQ83了，还能怎么影响...
<ofan> cleamoon: 比如你半夜想出去开个房，你父母肯定问你男的女的
<ofan> 肉必须有的
<cleamoon> ofan, 直接带回家不好吗
<ofan> cleamoon: 3P呢？
<cleamoon> ofan, 自己做，如果做不好会很贵的
<cleamoon> ofan, 2女就没问题
<ofan> cleamoon: 美的你
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 對 2女 互相搞 你看著
<ofan> gebjgd: 还有他父母
<cleamoon> ofan, 是不是还有你父母呀
<ofan> 我父母在国内
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那叫2p，三个女的搞我看着才叫3p
<ofan> cleamoon: 3P没规定都要一起搞
<ofan> 另一个负责拍也叫3P
<cleamoon> ofan, 有的
<cleamoon> ofan, 那av不都是多p了？导演，摄影师，送盒饭的，人多少呢
<ofan> cleamoon: 你这就没经验了，两个搞着你怎么搞
<ofan> cleamoon: 两个人hi着，另一个就得看着
<cleamoon> ofan, 女人身上有好多个洞，怎么都能搞
<ofan> gebjgd: 你信不信教
<cleamoon> ofan, 他信全能神教
<ofan> cleamoon: 二代信什么教？
<cleamoon> ofan, 信李刚
<ofan> 我在看一个电影，讲圣经故事其实都是剽窃埃及神话的
<cleamoon> ofan, 一大部分而已
<ofan> cleamoon: 而已...
<ofan> cleamoon: 你一大部分是男人而已..
<cleamoon> ofan, 你一大部分是女人而已
<ofan> cleamoon: 生物学上这么说也没错，我们都是不完整的女人
<cleamoon> ofan, 是的，你以后出门相亲也这么说呀~“亲，我只是一个不完整的女人哦”
<ofan> cleamoon: 恩 你只要说“我只是大部分是男人而已.."
<ofan> cleamoon: 你不会信基督吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 比你那个好
<cleamoon> ofan, 我信李刚呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 李刚是你爹？
<ofan> 上过电视？
<cleamoon> ofan, 没有呀，这年头，除了春哥就只能信李刚了，要不坐车遇和谐，上网遇河蟹，旅游遇海啸，满脸都黑线
<cleamoon> 一般递归比循环慢吧？
<ofan> cleamoon: 尾递归会被优化掉
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，那一般递归也慢吧？
 * piggybox 教堂归来
<piggybox> ofan: 也有些编译、解释器不优化尾递归的
<ofan> piggybox: 主流编译器基本都可以
<cleamoon> piggybox, 你信教？
<piggybox> ofan: java和.net都不支持（jit优化那个负担太大），python/ruby那些用vm的也不支持吧
<ofan> 动态的很少有支持的
<ofan> py不支持
<piggybox> cleamoon: 不完全信吧，抱着学习的目的去了解一下
<cleamoon> piggybox, 高级
<piggybox> cleamoon: 另外那就是个party，可以认识不少人
<kk>  06:18
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-09
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [firefox 25.0.1]ubuntu 12.10(64bit)禁用浏览器addons可小幅提升速度? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453348 [firefox 25.0.1]ubuntu 12.10(64bit)禁用浏览器addons可小幅提升速度? firefox的tools -> add-ons下 有extensions和plugins,还有languages,能卸载的就卸载,能disable禁用的就禁用. 然后就留plugins中的,shockwave flash,激活. 可以小幅
<lincan> ...........
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 侧边栏... 别这样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453354 我想把ubuntu的侧边栏隐藏了，在系统设置－外观－自动隐藏启动器 可是侧边栏隐藏后图标是隐藏了，可是图标下的底色没有隐藏.... 上个图吧 a.png 如何才能解决呢... 求大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-12-09 8:53
<tryit> 大家都熟悉centos的repo配置吗？
<tryit> 比如6.5的能否用6.4的仓库，有啥区别？
<Niac> 显卡驱动不行啊，去哪找合适的
<black_angel> Niac: 如果是 nv 的，官网
<Niac> 必须N卡啊
<black_angel> 官网有 linux 驱动，不解释
<zsc> Niac: 我以前在ub的时候,都是自己编译..但到了debian,发现有nv驱动
<Niac> 厉害，昨天玩了下bash，决定果断抛弃windows
<zsc> Niac: 目前有171xx(笔记本的),还有96xx的,还有就是我现在用的但没有明确的系列
<Niac> 我的是gt240m
<zsc> Niac: 其实debian的也是编译的,但可以通过apt命令自动的就做了
<Niac> 有教程吗
<zsc> 什么教程?
<zsc> Niac: 你自己用aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-搜下看看,有很多的,这种不仅仅是内核驱动,用户态的库也会装的.很完美
<zsc> Niac: 后面有(... legacy version)的就是官方没开源的驱动,这种都会自动编译
<Niac> 牛逼，我回去再试
<zsc> Niac: 当然这是debian的,ub的怎么样不知道
<Niac> ubuntu不是基于debian的
<zsc> 但包名不能确定
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/281256
<black_angel> 官网直接就有方便快捷的驱动安装方式
<Niac> 那能不能禁用独显，用集显
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/281257
<black_angel> 在官网已经帮你找出来啦
<Niac> 这下不用担心死机问题了
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<andfool> 请问flat mode与protect mode有什么区别？
<tryit> 有谁熟悉centos的软件包管理系统？蛋疼啊
<sjd_zeus> centos的包管理不是和rhel一样一样的嘛
<onlylove> tryit: 你刚开始疼？
<tryit> sjd_zeus, onlylove 知道基本的yum操作
<onlylove> tryit: yum --help
<tryit> 熟悉了portage，rh的这一套真搞不来
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> tryit: RH那套需要搞么？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 要重新编译pcre，默认的不带utf-8支持
<tryit> MeaCulpa, gentoo里加个use就搞定了，这里还不知道怎么弄
<MeaCulpa> tryit: RH不是也有源码包么
<MeaCulpa> rpmbuild?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，好像是这个，得学一学
<black_angel> 我已经下载了一个 git 项目，现在要交修改更新到 github，却不知道怎么弄？help
<black_angel> 我运行 git commit 它提示了一堆东西出来，有我修改过的文件的名字：modified:   dotemacs
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教各位帮忙看看下面的包有什么样用？可不可以卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453358 系统：ubuntu12.04 32位 ii libibus-1.0-0 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 Intelligent Input Bus - shared library ii libusb-0.1-4 2:0.1.12-20 userspace USB programming library ii libusb-1.0-0 2:1.0.9~rc3-2ubuntu1 userspace USB programming library ii libusbmuxd1 1.0.7-2ubuntu0.1 USB mul
<black_angel> 我在想它到底有没有 commit 到本地库呢？因为运行 git status 的时候依然还是有同样的提示，郁闷中……
<iMadper> black_angel: git add ./ && git commit
<tryit> yum如何只删除软件包本身，而不卸载依赖于它的其它软件包？
<sjd_zeus> 貌似yum本身没这个功能吧
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 想问vmware linux10版本是不是还没有官方简体中文支持？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453360 想问vmware linux10版本是不是还没有官方简体中文支持？ 我只知道 vmware linux 10的windows的版本是有首次支持简体中文版的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jarsinh — 2013-12-09 10:00
<sjd_zeus> 127.0.0.1
<tryit> sjd_zeus, ...
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 127.0.0.1 本机地址
<black_angel> google chrome 竟然 crash 了
<sjd_zeus> 每天上线调戏下小K
<black_angel> 可是 git add 不是添加文件的意思吗？
<iMadper> black_angel: ....
<iMadper> black_angel: 自己看man去..
<black_angel> iMadper: 看来 svn 思维太重了，用这玩意还得转变下思路呀
<black_angel> 话说起的这 add 多少有点让人疑惑呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 去lkml骂linus为什么需要git add, 简直反人类, 看看他怎么回你
<black_angel> iMadper: 好提议
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 这叫反向依赖，是在装软件的时候记录一下
<iMadper> black_angel: 虽然我不了解, 不过我觉得add的意思是把你的改动暂存到HEAD之上. 因为你只是在文件系统里面改了, 并没有把改动添加到git的快照里面.
<MeaCulpa> black_angel: 为什么要让一个工具左右你的workflow...
<iMadper> black_angel: 我一直这么想, 所以也没觉得有啥不合适. 也可能我猜错了
<tryit> MeaCulpa, man到了，用rpm --nodeps -e xxx可以强制卸载
 * MeaCulpa 打到git原教旨主义者
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 就像emerge --oneshot 和 nodeps
<black_angel> iMadper: 解释是：Add file contents to the index，那就不是 add file 的意思了
<zzzZZZ_> http://blog.est.im/post/69161031446  没有不爱喷的编程语言
<^k^> zzzZZZ_ ⇪ ti: 疑Google员工把8w行Python项目用4w行Java重写了 - est's blog
<iMadper> zzzZZZ_: 喜闻乐见.
<iMadper> zzzZZZ_: 就喜欢看java秒掉python, 然后rust再秒掉java
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 个性化chrome图标有云有太阳 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453361 本来只是想把chrome添加到开机启动项里面 cp /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop ~/.config/autostart/ 然后打开查看 ubuntu_autostart.png 添加完毕,注销然后登陆看看自动启动的效果 发现chrome的图标变了... chrome_icon.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2
<^k^> ─> 013-12-09 10:10
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Java可以秒一切
<sjd_zeus> 汇编可以秒掉宇宙
 * MeaCulpa 没想到G记员工也那么俗气，还在意loc..
<zzzZZZ_> 没接触过rust
<sjd_zeus> 这种争论忒无聊了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus:  毛阿，换个机器汇编就歇菜了
<MeaCulpa> G记当年的Google Wave秒掉我的Firefox -_-!
<zzzZZZ_> 有争论 总是好的
<iMadper> 过去公司里面也是有不少迷信Python的人，重写系统的想法我在组里提了很多次，终于在一个Python大粉丝离开之后才得以实现。现在随着某Python之父的离开，公司里面粉Python的人也越来越少了。而且事实证明，那个Python之父带的项目（不是我们这个，比我们这个规模要大一些），用Java重写之后，不论功能还是性能还是新功能，也都明显好ä
<MeaCulpa> Python 适合none-programmer
<MeaCulpa> 只有python和C 适合none-programmer
<MeaCulpa> 其他的都多多少少有码农的影子
<MeaCulpa> 所以这两个最普适
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 求解释？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 码农的影子是啥意思呢。。。
 * MeaCulpa 喷完从不解释~
<zsc> MeaCulpa: 啥是none-programmer?
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是java工？
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是, 不会java是我人生一大遗憾
<happyaron> iMadper: 我是因为不会java所以渐渐成了java黑
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 我是因为不会python, 所以成了python黑
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 和我黑pl一个逻辑，但是如果说不会pl是智力有问题，不会py那真是心理有问题
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 会pl不会py, 绝对是心理问题呀.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，绝对的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: pl那么丑都能学, py不去学, 简直就是变态嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 中文都会的，还不会py那才是变态...
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 呃... 中国傻子都会说中文...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 有些地方小学就有用py教孩子写游戏呢...
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, 那我这种连py都不会的是不是该找块豆腐撞死了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 挺好呀, 我一直就觉得py的作用仅限于代替logo. 小学教孩子用py写游戏, 本来就是py的正途呀
 * iMadper 黑够了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你是没看到我同学用logo写的小蝌蚪找妈妈...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 秒不少现在的手机游戏了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没看过... ...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这么霸气...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: logo就是重画烂一点
<onlylove> 你们黑够了没……
<onlylove> 谁来黑下C
<onlylove> py明显是以好学来拉拢用户的
<onlylove> py上手难度最低据说
 * iMadper 好学, 好用, 功能强大 三者不可兼得. 
 * iMadper perl牺牲的是易学
<onlylove> iMadper: py牺牲的啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 好用么
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不会python, 不知道.
<zhpeng> perl要多烂有多烂。。
<zhpeng> GO咋样你们觉得
<iMadper> zhpeng: 不如rust
<zhpeng> 别这样
<onlylove> iMadper: 牺牲了好用就太惨了点
<zsc> 语言不重要,但动态类型和垃圾回收比较重要...做原型系统...so i
<zsc> use py
<onlylove> zhpeng: GO我咋觉得不如py
<iMadper> zhpeng: 等 hamo|afk 粗来你跟他问问, 他是写go的
<onlylove> iMadper: hamo用这么高大上的东西？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 不过我既不会go也不会py, 所以我不知道go是不是不如py, 我也不觉得他们是一类东西可以去比
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: pl发明的初衷恰恰是System Engineer觉得shell难学
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 结果...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 对我来说, shell真的好难....
<zhpeng> pl不伦不类。。
<zhpeng> 说真的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: shell写长了就开始妖魔化了...
<zsc> pl也很好,就是太贴近regular了所以难看些
<dchxcrow> pl 是什么？
<iMadper> regular? 正式员工?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 同问
<zsc> R U kiding me?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: regular做名词的时候, 貌似也没别的意思了, 都是接近的, 什么合格的人之类的
<zsc> 艹
<pity> roylez: 主席
<pity> roylez: 你的 screenrc 怎么控制窗口的宽度？
<pity> roylez: 找半天没找着
<jyf> roylez: 阿蛋不是说sysmd好么
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, iMadper fracting 早啊
<imtxc> onlylove, jyf momo
<iMadper> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> iMadper: x230 用个网线真纠结
<iMadper> imtxc: ???
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃们有底座没有这个问题？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: rj45 口的位置什么人设计出来的…………
<iMadper> shuduo: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<iMadper> chihchun: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<iMadper> imtxc: 很多一句话不说, 每天只是不停改名字来刷屏的, 真想kick了完了
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 有底座, 很开心
<imtxc> 今天终于感受到没有地铁坐的被催了
<iMadper> imtxc: 13号线挂了? 半挂?
<imtxc> 13号线终于瘫痪了一次，全挂
<iMadper> 好顶赞.
<imtxc> iMadper: 站都没让进，白扣了我2块
<iMadper> imtxc: 告!
<black_angel> 上海？
<iMadper> imtxc: 法院见
<imtxc> iMadper: 懒得折腾，不过我觉得他们应该把钱给我
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得也是
 * iMadper quora上面的回答质量超过百度知道 远远超过知乎.
<jyf> roylez: 昨天跟生物学黑客社区搭上了
<onlylove> imtxc: 半挂吧，我记得我上班的时候是西直门到霍营，然后下车的时候就好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我上班的时候已经全挂了，站都不给进
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生了啥恐怖事情
<imtxc> onlylove: 信号故障
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道我下车那次是回光返照
<imtxc> onlylove: 或许
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚打听了下，就我出门的那个时段挂了。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 你那耳机还是有效果的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥时候出门的，我下4号线是9点
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 那你先用吧~ 我用不到
<imtxc> onlylove: 我 8:45 到知春路站
<freeflying> iMadper, 就是入耳式的戴久了难受
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总还在11区？
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那就是我在西直门的时候，差不多吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 所以你不得不在发动机噪音和入耳难受中作出一个选择?~
<iMadper> imtxc: est估计是
<freeflying> imtxc, 不在啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不对啊，那我听错了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 在考虑那个qc15了
<imtxc> onlylove: 说是那么说
<iMadper> freeflying: 买俩, 送我一个1
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是我下车的时候它好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我好像在中关村听到说正常
<freeflying> iMadper, 貌似sony也有那种大的
<imtxc> freeflying: 买仨吧，我付邮费
<iMadper> freeflying: 都有, 天龙/akg也都有大的
<freeflying> iMadper, bose那个确实太贵了
<iMadper> freeflying: 魔声beats studio啥的, 也是主动降噪的
<iMadper> freeflying: 来个天龙的主动降噪吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 天龙的脑残800, 不贵
<freeflying> iMadper, 戴了耳机后跟人说话不灵啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 不知道效果如何
<iMadper> freeflying: 为啥还要跟别人说话... 你同事?
<gfrog_afk> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> freeflying: 有些主动降噪就监听功能的, 按一个键, 就自动通过mic导入外面人说话的声音了
<imtxc> iMadper: 给侯总放毒 hd650啊， DT1350 啊
<tryit> 用rpm --prefix=/usr/local -i xxx.rpm安装软件包之后如何删除
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 人家要主动降噪...
<freeflying> iMadper, 跟姑娘们搭讪啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 就说有
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后蹭来听。。
<iMadper> freeflying: .... 捧着本play boy, 问姑娘们喜不喜欢看?
<jyf> iMadper: 你把知乎当作一个炒作媒体来看 就会发现他们居然还能传播点知识 还不错呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 那是nerd们啊,我肯定不是
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 按你这么说, 确实是.
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天办公室人真多。
<happyaron> gfrog: 那就不去凑热闹了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46640/win7-oem-stop?p=2#comments
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 微软将在2014年10月停止对OEM的Win7授权 - 开源中国社区
<freeflying> gfrog, claire来了不是
<onlylove> 靠，win7这么快就不卖了
<gfrog> happyaron: 这么重要的会乃不来？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我又不是pes的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<jyf> iMadper: emacs是不是有插件提供内置输入法？
<iMadper> jyf: 默认就带
<iMadper> jyf: 不用额外的插件
<iMadper> jyf: ctrl + \
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46658/10-reasons-to-stay-in-it
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 10 个理由让你继续干 IT - 开源中国社区
<iMadper> freeflying: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/156779
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BOSE QuietComfort15 降噪耳机_日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<happyaron> gfrog: 我搭档貌似干脆就没看invitation……
<onlylove> win7 x64 disk 1 of 408……
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 1140元, 日亚, 不知道现在还是不是这个价钱了
<imtxc> jyf: eim
<gfrog> happyaron: 里面写了other team嘛。
<freeflying> iMadper, 早就不是了
<happyaron> gfrog: 没写啊
<happyaron> gfrog: pes/qa
<onlylove> jyf: http://www.oschina.net/news/46688/opensource-pc
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 英特尔开源 PC 伽利略将第一时间入华 - 开源中国社区
<jyf> imtxc: 那是不是跟其他的可以整合在一块 比如你的irc客户端
<jyf> onlylove: 这个配置挺烂的 纯粹给喜欢dos的人怀旧
<imtxc> jyf: 如果在 emacs 里面聊 irc 的话当然就可以用 eim 啊
<imtxc> jyf: 可是我不喜欢那里面的客户端，所以还是用 weechat
<onlylove> jyf: 不如arm的树莓？
<jyf> imtxc: 主要是我这边chromebook的hterm莫名其妙的不能使用系统的输入法 但是可以显示汉字
<jyf> 昨天试了下vimim 很不好用
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: yun shu ru fa ne ?
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *=e;#3*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jyf> onlylove: 差不多吧 如果你在看那些什么自己写操作系统的课程 这个作为一个x86平台 还有点用
<imtxc> jyf: ^^
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=noise%20cancelling%20headphones&sprefix=noise+%2Caps%2C318&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Anoise%20cancelling%20headphones
<jyf> 不过现在也有教你用rpi做平台写操作系统的
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: noise cancelling headphones
<gfrog> happyaron: 写了的。再说这个跟team没关。
<freeflying> iMadper, 推荐那款
<happyaron> gfrog: 额到底是个什么会？
<gfrog> happyaron: 来了你就知道了嘛。 lol
<andfool> 怎么在Linux中查看gcc的自带函数？比如puts
<eexpress> andfool: man
<happyaron> andfool: man puts
<happyaron> eexpress: 拜见ee
<eexpress> 哈皮哈皮
<andfool> 还有比如我想查找某个功能的函数改怎么找？
<andfool> eexpress:no entry
<andfool> happyaron:no entry
<eexpress> manpages-dev 安装
<iMadper> freeflying: 要不直接300rmb买个akg的主动降噪算了, 反正也没需要多好音质, 就是为了大法飞机上的时间.
<freeflying> iMadper, amazon上没看到akg的
<freeflying> iMadper, 其实你这个sony的效果我就满意了,主要是入耳的时间长了比较难受
<tryit> 发现有强迫症了，现在用phpstorm编辑一段时间后总想用find和sed将所有行尾的空白删除
<iMadper> freeflying: mdr-nc7 sony的, http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-NC7-BLK-Canceling-Headphones/dp/B001EYU3L2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386560819&sr=8-1&keywords=mdr-nc7  很便宜. 估计效果跟我那个一样?
<eexpress> freeflying: 做手术，植入骨头耳机
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-NC7-BLK-Canceling-Headphones/dp/B001EYU3L2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386560819&sr=8-1&keywords=mdr-nc7 -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> freeflying: 想要大点儿, 罩住耳朵的, ue6000. 600rmb左右?
<freeflying> iMadper, 貌似可以
<chenshibing> 1
<chenshibing> 没人，
<onlylove> chenshibing: 有神在，需要人么
<chenshibing> 神你好，
<onlylove> 靠，神是ee
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教ubuntu上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453363 我是在VM虚拟机下装的12.04，装的时候设置对的，网络选的是NAT，也可以上网，但是电脑关闭再次启动的时候就上不了网了，哪位也遇到过同样的问题？谢谢大家给指导。 PS：之前遇到好几次，以为是设置的问题，各种都尝试了遍都没用，
<onlylove> 谁知道opensuse那货为毛在vbox上不干活
<iMadper> s sq
<happyaron> jyf: 话说想学mips汇编怎么入门呢
<jyf> happyaron: 找个书看下就是了
<jyf> happyaron: mips就那点东西 还很有规律 不像x86和arm好多例外
<jyf> happyaron: mips的指令集官方给了个图就全解释了 :] 不过更多的在解释硬件上
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 我擦，原来在帽帽的时候很多比我来的晚的人都升了Senior title了，妈蛋。还好我滚蛋了，不然还傻了吧唧的给人当苦力呢。
<gfrog> iMadper: ^
<freeflying> gfrog, 你说得就是我现在C记的遭遇啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 改去帽帽受虐吧。
<freeflying> gfrog, 帽帽不要我
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋可能呢
<zsc> ...
<happyaron> jyf: 推荐个书？
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<jyf> happyaron: see mips run
<happyaron> jyf: 多谢
<jyf> happyaron: 你为何要学这个？
<jyf> 这个目前可不是显学啊
<happyaron> jyf: 好奇看看先
<jyf> happyaron: 肯定有目的 你咋不对arm好奇呢
<happyaron> jyf: 没可以折腾的arm设备
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo chmod -777 /etc -r后系统登陆不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453365 我准备用ubuntu学习PHP, 在安装java(以便安装Zend Studio) 的时候，想改/etc/profile，我就用了 sudo chmod -777 /etc -r 结果sudo不能用了，重启后屏幕在登陆窗口之前一闪一闪的。 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 edwinfu — 2013-12-09 12:17
<happyaron> jyf: mips的话有路由器神马的。
<jyf> happyaron: 你怎么会没有arm设备 难道你手机是tcl的？
<happyaron> jyf: 但我平时要用，不会闲下来让我折腾。
<happyaron> jyf: 路由器手上有多余的，就可以玩了。
<jyf> happyaron: 手机你都没多余的 额 可怜
<jyf> 不过也没啥 imagination已经发布新的mips serial了 搞不好大爆发也有可能
<jyf> 指不定哪天就成显学了
<happyaron> 什么 mips serial？
<onlylove> happyaron: 去看看
<jyf> happyaron: 新的产品线啊 是接着 mips卖掉前出的那个aptiv家族
<jyf> 那个看起来还真不错 就是一直买不到
<happyaron> jyf: mips32r3?
<jyf> 不是
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我的打印机接上后状态总是显示Paused - "Unplugged or turned off" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453366 安装打印机时是可以自动侦测到打印机已连接的。 可是安装好后，总是显示Paused - "Unplugged or turned off"。 我是12。04 amd64。 另外在opensuse下测试了同一个打印机对应的ppd文件及打印机，发现一切正常。 请
<^k^> ─> 问这是怎么回事？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2013-12-09 12:45
<iMadper> gfrog: 是的.
<iMadper> gfrog: 很怪的升职, 很多
<iMadper> gfrog: 特别忙, 特别任劳任怨的人, 我们组有一个, 研究生两年了, 还没变qe呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 你晋升了么
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 马上就是hatred的ceo了
<gfrog> iMadper: 会干的不如会说的。
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩.
<gfrog> iMadper: 会说的不如会闹的
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 哈哈哈! 对, 我最近听到的实例确实如你所说.
<gfrog> iMadper: 为毛我今天对前东家和前前东家的吐槽这么多……
<iMadper> gfrog: 我不知道呀, 我刚吃饭回来就看你在吐槽
<iMadper> gfrog: 难道你今天听说了某个不该升职的人升职了?~~ lol~
<gfrog> iMadper: 大概是听到/看到些事情
<imtxc> iMadper: senior title 了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 请叫我ceo
<imtxc> g ceo cc MeaCulpa 帮忙解释解释 lol
<^k^> imtxc: ceo cc MeaCulpa 帮忙解释解释 lol http://www.google.com/#q=ceo cc MeaCulpa 帮忙解释解释 lol not defined.
<onlylove> imtxc: 围观K出错
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 是不是g命令只定义了一个参数啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不急到啊
<zsc> g a b c
<^k^> zsc: a b c http://www.google.com/#q=a b cVisit |ABC| online for information on |ABC| daytime and primetime network programming. Watch full episodes of your favorite |ABC| shows and browse exclusive |...|
<lpy> iMadper:  你丫升职了？
<iMadper> lpy: 这里别人说的话你也信?~
<iMadper> lpy: rust没有regexp?!?!?!?!
<zhpeng> rust没有么？
<zhpeng> 则啧啧
<lpy> iMadper:  你这是疑问还是什么？
<iMadper> lpy: 感叹!
<zzzZZZ_> 有什么项目现在在用rust？
<zhpeng> 还是看好GO
<iMadper> lpy: 五月份的时候, 有个人在ml里面说他要实现一个, 结果我现在还是没找到呀
<lpy> lol
<iMadper> zhpeng: rust还在开发早期阶段. 库还十分稀缺.
 * iMadper 但是尼玛不能没有regexp呀
<lpy> dbaupp:lpy: people have written bindings to external libraries like pcre
<iMadper> lpy: ... pcre...
<lpy> it's on the todo list for std, there are a couple of outside ones
<lpy> not in the standard library yet
<lpy> 超赞的 rust 贫道
<iMadper> lpy: Oh, no...
<lpy> 频道
<iMadper> lpy: 你是irc.mz.net?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yeah.com (@ yeah.com *FROM* mz.net?)
<lpy> irc.mozilla.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* IRC - MozillaWiki (@ mozilla.org)
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, org
<lpy> 那个 频道一直都有人
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, 还得多练一个服务器
<iMadper> lpy: 我现在已经有三个服务器了
<iMadper> lpy: redhat内部一个, freenode, oftc..
<lpy> oftc?
<lpy> 多连一个屏幕啊
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, kernelnewbies/mm/linux-rt 在oftc
<lpy> owo
<lpy> 信息量会很多嘛？
<iMadper> lpy: intel的开源驱动有限制, 最多两个屏幕.
<iMadper> lpy: 很小.
<iMadper> s/小/少/
<lpy> Rust 总是有人在说话
<lpy> 特别是 周末
<iMadper> lpy: 赞.
<iMadper> lpy: 那我去看看去
<happyaron> rust啥特点？
<lpy> iMadper:  不是有一种拓展坞之类的东西吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 但是, 显卡不给你输出吧?
<iMadper> lpy: 是显卡驱动限制了, 不是硬件接口问题
<iMadper> happyaron: 没啥特点. 不过其实跟go不是同一个级别的
<iMadper> happyaron: go全局GC, rust自定义gc, 所以rust更适合底层一点儿的, go更适合对执行效率要求低的
 * iMadper 虽然我也不知道为什么把
<happyaron> 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: http://www.quora.com/Programming-Languages/Rust-or-Go-who-can-compare-them
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Programming Languages: Rust or Go? who can compare them? - Quora
<lpy> iMadper: 好吧。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 太蛋碎了这样的话
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 所以你来搞drm相关代码吧
<lpy> iMadper:  。。。什么东西？
<iMadper> lpy: 显示之类的, d估计是display....
<lpy> iMadper:   owo 算了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: rm好理解, 就是一个压缩格式嘛~ real公司靠rm/rmvb苟延残喘十来年了
<lpy> iMadper:  但是 Mac 都可以用 thunderbolt 的拓展坞接很多屏幕啊
<lpy> 貌似看过有人接了 3个
<lpy> owo
<lpy> 就是那种  两边各一个
<lpy> 上面再来一个
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 赞.
<iMadper> lpy: 有点儿像保安的监控室?
<lpy> 那 如果不用 intel 的显卡呢
<lpy> lol~  的确是
<iMadper> lpy: 那就随便了.
<iMadper> lpy: nvidia那个, 估计能解8个不成问题, 只要你有足够的接口和显示器
<lpy> 所以你没 独显 lol~
<iMadper> 恩, 没有.
 * iMadper 庆幸自己没有, 不然肯定买多一个显示器~ 
<lpy> lol~  节哀。。。
<imtxc> lpy: 哪个频道人多啊
<jusss> jj
<Niac> 一点破东西写的我蛋都碎了
<huntxu> iMadper: 渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<huntxu> happyaron: 渣渣
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10如何安装win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453371 这个问题可能有点囧。简单说下过程。ACER的电脑，预装win8，安装13.10的过程中操作失误，整个硬盘格掉了，于是我的笔记本现在是单系统ubuntu，13.10。 那我现在想要的是， 在ubuntu单系统下，安装win7系统 。win8太蛋疼，我一点都不想再用
<jyf> 终于有gforth for android了
<huntxu> hamo|afk: 渣渣渣
<happyaron> huntxu: 渣渣好
<huntxu> happyaron: 你現在在哪裏發財
<happyaron> huntxu: 主业念书
<huntxu> happyaron: 副業呢
<happyaron> huntxu: 机房打工的
<roylez> pity: screen里面没控制宽度的，你自己拉多大是多大
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须渣
<huntxu> happyaron: =.= 明年畢業嘛？
<happyaron> huntxu: 还早
<roylez> huntxu: 没办法，又到了上班的点了
<huntxu> happyaron: 本碩博直上三本？
<happyaron> huntxu: 没。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 然後爆出一波高等級兵種
<huntxu> roylez: 你居然還要上班
<roylez> huntxu: 不能跟你比
<huntxu> roylez: 我連幫你提鞋都配不上啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<gfrog> happyaron: 办公室坐不下了……
<roylez> huntxu: 你帅到可以靠女人吃饭了
<imtxc> roylez: 主席
<happyaron> gfrog: 恭喜
<gfrog> happyaron: @_@
<roylez> imtxc: 啊渣
<huntxu> roylez: 我比hamo還矮
<imtxc> roylez: 快给桌面找个好的图片源吧，今天这个吓到我了
<huntxu> gfrog: 恭喜
<gfrog> huntxu: 没吧，至少你比 hamo|afk 显个儿。
<roylez> imtxc: nasa的每日一图，你自己写
<eexpress> huntxu: 你居然欺负蛤蟆
<gfrog> eexpress: ee
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<eexpress> gfrog: momo
<roylez> imtxc: 今天这个确实不错...
<imtxc> roylez: ..,....
<eexpress> roylez: 乐
<huntxu> gfrog: 你前東家的包管理越來越想不通
<iMadper> huntxu: hamo|afk 躺枪...
<gfrog> huntxu: 找 iMadper 吐槽
<roylez> eexpress: 有事不？无事退朝
<imtxc> huntxu: 他早上已经吐糙了
<huntxu> gfrog: 早上裝freeipa-server然後依賴去到了 xorg-fonts-xxx =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<eexpress> roylez: 你上朝了？
 * iMadper 有啥好吐的... 我再矮也矮不过hamo..
<eexpress> iMadper: 嗯。为蛤蟆鸣不平。
<gfrog> roylez: 这句话不是 公公喊的么……
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, hamo很萌的
<huntxu> hamo|afk: 出來走兩步
<roylez> hamo中了n枪了
<eexpress> gfrog: 赞
<eexpress> lol
<roylez> 体积小不代表不中枪
<iMadper> roylez: 谁说 hamo|afk 体积小了...
<eexpress> 蛤蟆体积和乐乐的差不多啊。
<roylez> iMadper: 骰子一样的体型，还不小？
<huntxu> 一個長一個寬
<imtxc> .......
<imtxc> 退朝
<huntxu> imtxc: 小渣
<eexpress> 支持用浸水的方法，测试蛤蟆和乐乐的体积。 iMadper 支持不
<iMadper> eexpress: 浸水的方法很难找量具的
<imtxc> huntxu: 招商证券看起来不行啊，黑灯瞎火的，看起来要关门的样子
<huntxu> 蛤蟆兩栖的，容易作弊
<michael_> 请教问题，ubuntu13.10安装后，找不到网络接口eth0，没有加载rtl8105e芯片的驱动
<huntxu> imtxc: 我那個在中信
<imtxc> huntxu: 好吧
<eexpress> iMadper: 阿基米的的啊。就是溢出的水，比重量
<imtxc> huntxu: 有支持 firefox 之类浏览器的么
<huntxu> eexpress: 訛傳那是
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 我知道, 但是找不到好的容器让hamo钻进去
<huntxu> eexpress: 根本看不出來
<eexpress> huntxu: 不确定，但是是一个方法
<iMadper> mich
<michael_> 求教技术支持人员
<huntxu> imtxc: 有win7
<imtxc> huntxu: oo
<iMadper> michael_: FWIK, 这个芯片已经被支持了
<huntxu> michael_: ip link show 貼結果
<michael_> 但没有加载驱动，lspci也没有显示ethernet controller
<iMadper> michael_: 所以, 应该有uevent产生. 有可能是你的udev规则不完整
<huntxu> iMadper: 這個不是應該用IIRC更靠譜嗎
<iMadper> michael_: drivers/net/r8169.c 看你kernel代码里面的这个文件.
<michael_> ip link show只显示lo，没有eth0
<imtxc> lspci 都看不到？
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 考個ccie怎麽樣
<eexpress> 高级网卡。
<michael_> 看不到以太网控制器信息
<iMadper> michael_: 看你kernel代码
<huntxu> 內核版本多少來著？
<michael_> 3.11
<iMadper> michael_: 下载你ubuntu kernel的src文件
<michael_> ubuntu 13.10版本的ISO，做成u盘安装的
<iMadper> michael_: 就算不支持, 自己改一行也能支持得了
<eexpress> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39487/possible-missing-firmware-lib-firmware-rtl-nic-rtl8105e-1-fw-for-module-r8169-w michael_ 自己多搜索
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: 11.04 - Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8105e-1.fw for module r8169 with 2.6.39 kernel - Ask Ubuntu
<huntxu> 我覺得神在其年齡段裏屬于英語很好的
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu13.10版本，没有eth0设备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453372 华擎主板搭配intel处理器，集成RTL8105E以太网芯片 1，能安装ubuntu 13.10最新版本，但ifconfig -a只有lo，无eth0设备，进一步查看，lspci没有以太网控制器信息，内核没有编入RTL8105E芯片的驱动模块吗？ 2，用ubuntu11.10，ubuntu12.04版本做成u盘
<iMadper> michael_: http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/87754/   2011年就有patch了...
<^k^> ─> 安装，由于屏幕花屏，要么无法安装，要么在花屏状态下勉强安装完进入系统后，还是花屏，无法正常使 …
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: [net-next,1/3] net/r8169: add a new chip for RTL8105 - Patchwork
<eexpress> huntxu: nnnnd bs年龄段了。。
<huntxu> eexpress: 這明顯是贊揚
<eexpress> 年代秀。
<eexpress> 2边都有。抬一下，踩一脚。
<huntxu> eexpress: 你兒子交女朋友了沒
 * iMadper 我觉得我在我这个年龄段, 算是不脑残得了...  cc huntxu 
<eexpress> huntxu: 额。你介绍一个？
<huntxu> iMadper: 不不，我覺得你還是有90後的基本特征的
<huntxu> eexpress: 天亮那女兒怎麽樣
<eexpress> iMadper: 。。基本特征.
<huntxu> eexpress: 田亮
<eexpress> huntxu: 。风一样的妹子？估计搞不定。。
<eexpress> 3妻，还少一个。
<michael_> 有线索可以搞定了，谢谢啊
<eexpress> 介绍一个吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 一年又快過完了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你的NTR依然沒有進展
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 我还是这么屌丝.
<eexpress> 啥时候，中国可以4妾啊。
<iMadper> huntxu: 没跟你说进展而已
<huntxu> iMadper: 你沒請我吃飯=沒進展
<eexpress> iMadper: 来，跟我崽崽混吧。
<iMadper> huntxu: 那就没进展了~
<huntxu> iMadper: 請吃飯的高級程度=進展程度
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 不
<huntxu> iMadper: 現在連麻辣燙都沒有
<eexpress> huntxu: lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 麻辣烫估计是我们结婚的吸烟
<eexpress> 麻辣烫都出来。。档次太低啊
<huntxu> eexpress: 比冰糖葫蘆高端啊
<eexpress> ，
<roylez> iMadper: 脑残不会因为年龄增长而改善的啊，脑残
<eexpress> huntxu: iMadper是豪爽的，搞定后，至少请你去5星宾馆。
<lpy> imtxc:  rust 很多
<iMadper> roylez: 所以你的意思是在说, 你已经一把年纪了, 还是脑残?
<roylez> iMadper: 是啊
 * roylez 可以下班了
<iMadper> roylez: 没事呀, 当脑残挺好的
<iMadper> roylez: 我去!!!
<iMadper> roylez: 你上班刚多久?!
<huntxu> 反擊，roylez 血條扣30%
<iMadper> roylez: 够半个小时了嘛?~
<roylez> iMadper: 贡献不是按时间算的，脑残...
<huntxu> iMadper: 他摸都是晚上開會
<huntxu> iMadper: 提前預熱世界杯
<iMadper> roylez: 但是领导估量你的贡献的时候, 是按照时间算得
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 从不看那玩意
<huntxu> iMadper: 樂樂的領導就是他自己
 * roylez 重温魔法门7去了
<iMadper> ... ...
 * iMadper 一帮渣渣
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 你要考？
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 在想
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 動力是混個証會不會好過點？
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 别考RS，明年换题
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 不懂，啥是RS
<black_angel> 有人研究过 OpenHardwareMonitor 吗，我现在想利用它来获取 cpu 温度，可是写了个简单的例子却跑不动
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  14:34 
<black_angel> http://code.bulix.org/u5lp53-85174
<^k^> black_angel ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 总之目前不是考试的好时候
<black_angel> 在 computer.Open();  这一句 throw 了很多 exception 出来
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 也沒那麽快啊，不是還得先考下面的嗎
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 不用，IE可以直接考
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 那也得准備個半年
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 那麽貴得一次過才行。。。
<iMadper> black_angel: 这里会java的, 屈指可数...
<iMadper> black_angel: 你来这里, 得到最多的答案就是, 为啥不用sensors...
<black_angel> iMadper: c# 来的
<iMadper> black_angel: 哦.
 * iMadper 傻傻分不清楚
<lpy> iMadper:  贵院学生已经在自己的简历上写 精通（熟悉） Java 了。。。
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 你准备半年刚好换题。
<iMadper> lpy: 贵院? 农学院?
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 明年4月还是6月来着。
<lpy> iMadper: o(╯□╰)o
<imtxc> gfrog_meeting: 可以没有 NP 直接考 IE？
<gfrog_meeting> imtxc: 必须的
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 根本問題是“混個証會不會好過點”
<gfrog_meeting> imtxc: 我就没NP，所以现在说连NA都没过的家伙。
<iMadper> CEO吉姆·卫赫士(Jim Whitehurst)   原来不叫吉姆白马呀?
<imtxc> ...
<black_angel> 在 OpenHardwareMonitor 的 irc 里没人回答我，我已经准备直接邮件问下开发者了
<huntxu> iMadper: horse
<huntxu> iMadper: 你的英語比神還渣
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 我这是在吐槽好伐....
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须渣...
<imtxc> http://news.qq.com/a/20131209/011418.htm?qq=0&ADUIN=395912587&ADSESSION=1386569425&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.4824_.0&ADPUBNO=26119
<imtxc> 这个终于有人管了
<imtxc> 马蛋吃饭要筷子现在都要1块钱。。。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<huntxu> 395912587這是QQ號嗎
<imtxc> oh,no.
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 会嘛？ 不知道。我感觉没啥。
<imtxc> http://news.qq.com/a/20131209/011418.htm 重新发
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 那就是不用考了 =。=
<huntxu> imtxc: 。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 以后出门吃饭自背竹子和小刀  要用筷子自己削一段
<imtxc> jyf: 真的有必要啊
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 我是能报销，考着玩。
<imtxc> jyf: 我已经遇到过两次
<huntxu> ... gfrog_meeting
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: 所以也没太当回事。
<imtxc> jyf: 要他们的餐具得一块钱
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 考著玩，還過了！
<imtxc> gfrog_meeting: 膜拜把 IE 玩过去的人
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: imtxc ……
<jyf> imtxc: 竹筒剁一节下来可以当碗
<jyf> imtxc: 你放心 你剁下来之后再没人问你要餐具钱了
<imtxc> jyf: ....
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  15:02 
<iMadper> zsc: do not use `test` for testing all the day. using `/time` instead.
<jusss> iMadper: lsmod|grep nvidia什么也没有，为什么modprobe:FATAL:Module nvidia not found?
<imtxc> iMadper: 他有可能是测试中文显示啊，消息提示啊之类的
<iMadper> imtxc:  问题是, 我知道不是
<black_angel> 妹子今天也没上来呀，T_T
<iMadper> jusss: 没理解你的问题. 找不到nvidia的ko, 所以lsmod|grep nvidia啥也没有不是很正常吗?
<iMadper> jusss: echo "1" 结果给我显示了个1, 为什么?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • goagent使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453374 因为在linux下传不上去 我且win下传上去了 http://appengine.google.com 上状态显示为Running 然后切回linux下 浏览器用switchySharp配置 启动proxy.ty之后 访问google总是失败 命令行里有如下红色信息 - - ERROR - [Dec 9 14:58:48] create_connection_withproxy return http error code 504 E
<^k^> ─> RROR - [Dec 9 15:00:03] create_connection_withproxy return http error code 504 INFO - [Dec 9 15:00:52] 127.0.0.1:59444 "FWD CONNECT clients4 …
<jusss> iMadper: 那firefox不停的输出没找到nvidia模块怎么办？
<iMadper> jusss: 要跟你说几千遍? 我没用过nvidia的显卡, 不知道
<GODDOG> qaq
<MeaCulpa>  jusss flash
<zsc> iMadper: /time???
 * imtxc 不会装显卡驱动，所以不用独立显卡
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你把flash plugin彻底干掉在试试看
<iMadper> zsc: 如果你能返回服务器的时间, 说明你没有掉线
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 浏览器会叨扰硬件，这种蠢事显然第一个找Flash
<zsc> iMadper: 但压根没此命令...
<iMadper> ->  /time
<iMadper> *** The time at hobana.freenode.net is Monday December 9 2013 -- 07:09:40
<iMadper>     +00:00
<iMadper> ... ... 啥渣渣客户端...
<zsc> -> /time
<iMadper> 连这都没有
<zsc> empathy
<jyf> imtxc: 集显有的貌似也要装驱动吧
<onlylove> jusss: nvidia的ko貌似不叫nvidia
<GODDOG> -> time
<imtxc> jyf: 反正我就装个 intel 的包
<zsc> time
<jusss> onlylove: 那叫啥
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 自己lsmod看
<onlylove> jusss: ati的卡还不叫ati呢
<zsc> //
<onlylove> jusss: athores的驱动叫ath9k
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 如果是flash的问题，那能解决吗？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知道，我也有这个问题
<iMadper> atheros的驱动叫做ath*k
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我现在干了flash...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那你不在线看视频了？
<jyf> imtxc: 这几天就跟过年前一样的
<imtxc> jyf: 啥意思
<jyf> imtxc: 心神不宁 干不了事
<loongson> 大家好
<^k^> loongson:点点点.  15:16 
<GODDOG> 哦哟
<GODDOG> 新人
<onlylove> 喵，龙芯
<loongson> 呵呵
<loongson> 是的
<loongson> 龙芯
<jyf> 龙芯不是 godson么
<loongson> 这是一个伟大的“另一种选择”
<loongson> loongson
<loongson> 改名字了
<loongson> 才279元
<loongson> 一个整机
<loongson> 前两天团购的
<huzoubache> 洒家又回来了
<jusss> onlylove: 14"的屏幕感觉不够用了，开个浏览器就把所有东西都挡住了
<imtxc> jyf: 是因为快要回家的原因吧
<jyf> imtxc: 是啊 所以说跟过年前一样啊 你才反应过来啊
<onlylove> jusss: 买28的吧
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu 13.10下如何实现双击执行脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453375 如题，我想问下如何在Ubuntu 13.10下实现双击执行shell脚本，之前在12.04下可以实现 但是在13.10下不行。 我这里需要脚本直接在新安装的13.10上直接双击执行，方便下边的新手执行安装任务 统计信息: 发表于 由 fisor — 2013-12-09 15:21
<jyf> imtxc: 上次有个电吹风忘记给你了
<imtxc> jyf: 我是没有理解你那句话的主语嘛
<imtxc> jyf: 你说了啊
<imtxc> jyf: 我没要嘛当时
<jusss> onlylove: 外接应该很帮
<jyf> 超强吸力
<jyf> 我当时没找到嘛
<jyf> 昨天找到了
<imtxc> jyf: 就那个吹电脑的？
<jyf> 看来要带回去
<jyf> 是的 声音特别大
<imtxc> jyf: 带回去吧，我永不到那个着
<jyf> 风力特别劲
<jusss> onlylove: 电影里，他们都是外接4个屏幕的
<jyf> 吹电脑主板比较狠
<onlylove> jusss: 电影里面四个？你看过虎胆龙威4没有
<imtxc> jusss: 电影里还有4p呢
<jusss> onlylove: 看过
<black_angel> onlylove: 我喜欢
<imtxc> jyf: 还有几天回去，票子买好没要
<jusss> imtxc: 还有np
<onlylove> jusss: 来和我说说，术士，那个自备发电机的哥们，几个屏
<jyf> imtxc: 早就买好了
<jyf> onlylove: 自备发电机不稀奇 关键是输出功率多大
<imtxc> jyf: 赞啊，以后就不来大帝都吸雾了？
<jusss> onlylove: 早忘了，只记得硅胶键盘了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 人手一个硅胶键盘
<onlylove> jyf: 只是说那个人而已
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，再来说说可怜的马修，几个屏
<eexpress> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/c24dbc3cf9d431c11b9696ba 大雾。
<imtxc> 我看对面公司外面有风力发电机，不知道那货功率能多大
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 杭州机场_2张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37535
<imtxc> ^k^: 干活
<onlylove> 傻k，出来干活
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<jusss> onlylove: 早忘了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 美国向风力发电场发放30年杀鹰许可证
<eexpress> 小k快卡死了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我自己来……
<^k^> imtxc, .. 休息一下 ..  15:31 
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu13.04 启动时有时候黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453376 我的笔记本是 Thinkpad x201 , 系统win7+ ubuntu13.04, 有时候会有一个诡异的问题, 注意不是每次都这样! 是偶尔会这样! grub启动列表,选上ubuntu以后,看不见启动画面, 黑屏, 但是过一会,能听到到登陆界面了,因为有一个提示音. 这时候,只能通
<imtxc> onlylove: 18m 的楼外面有三个风力发电机，你说按北京这样的风，能发出多少电？
<onlylove> imtxc: 天天这么大么
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我擦，我干了flash都crash...
<jusss> onlylove: 编译内核麻烦不？我想编译次内核，
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: firefox？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Firefox应为那个错直接把X给干翻了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以试试
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: FF干翻X...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 直接把~/.mozilla/plugins/删掉不就行了
<MeaCulpa> FF crash不算啥，我是X被干翻了...
<onlylove> jusss: 编译内核有简单说明，看你想怎么玩
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我之前也出现 ff 和 chrome crash 的问题，换了内存解决了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 删了plugin的FF 还不如删了FF
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: X需要重新设计，
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 没plugin FF还有什么价值
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我大概就三个，chatzilla ,downthem all firebug
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: firebug还是打酱油的，一年用不了一次
<jusss> MeaCulpa: remote_dns,感觉ff最大的用途。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要vimperator...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: vim中毒
<jusss> onlylove: 重新设计？据说有个叫wayland?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 和vim没关系...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那那个插件做啥的，看名字和vim有关……
<onlylove> jusss: wayland那半死不活的
<onlylove> jusss: 既然X是w的后一个字母，下一代自然叫Y
<onlylove> jusss: 至少是X12
<jyf> imtxc: 恩 不为人民服雾了
<jusss> onlylove: 那个什么"净化"的头文件是怎么回事？
<jyf> eexpress: 你去杭州了？
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道x11的11啥意思吧
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> g X11
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，你编译的kernel需要对应版本的header
<jusss> onlylove: 谷歌在我抽风，所有谷歌搜出来的链接一打开就断
<imtxc> eexpress, jyf 你俩去杭州PK一番了解恩怨吧…………
<^k^> onlylove: X11 http://www.google.com/#q=X11Nov 10, 2013 |...| Since our package clobbers Apple's |X11|.app, their SU will clobber ours. Because of this, you may experience conflicts after doing a Software |...|
<onlylove> 谁给K加个百度的功能
<eexpress> jyf: 在楼外楼吃饭，看到的西湖，和池塘差不多大。
<huzoubache> 百度最近也偶尔抽风。一打开图片就断掉
<jusss> onlylove: http://hi.baidu.com/dillisbest/item/0f12f03710a31a4a3075a1d1
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 事:内核头文件传奇_Dill专区_百度空间
<eexpress> imtxc: 嗯。要是看到 jyf，肯定把他丢池塘里面去。
<imtxc> 又不是 hamo ...
<eexpress> 额。你又欺负蛤蟆
<jyf> eexpress: 你去杭州做啥
<eexpress> 临幸
<jyf> eexpress: 西湖是两个连一块的 你可以绕一圈看看
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=JrDukpODQ5kltZXZgQQ4MiG1kp3a6eh35KAo12uZiHiQ07rYU7I3b8uIFBxhkA6u
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 百度--您的访问出错了
<jyf> 不过杭州确实也没什么可看的
<eexpress> 绕多久，就是一个池塘面积
<eexpress> 看不到的。lol
<onlylove> k脑子坏掉了
<jyf> 很长的 你自己试试绕绕就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=JrDukpODQ5kltZXZgQQ4MiG1kp3a6eh35KAo12uZiHiQ07rYU7I3b8uIFBxhkA6u
<jyf> 对了 可以去西溪湿地嘛
<eexpress> 断桥，只看到一半。
<eexpress> 你以为我第一次去啊。笨 jyf
<jyf> 要是时间待得久 还可以坐车去我黄山市
<jyf> 去西站买个票就可以了
<jyf> http://www.nbd.com.cn/articles/2013-12-06/793122.html
<jyf> 一个月15G看起来不错
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> 谁把这不干活的K踢掉
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<eexpress> 早就说，卡死了嘛
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 还真不干活。。。
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<eexpress> iMadper: 来踢了
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<iMadper> lol~
<jusss> eexpress: 给我op我来帮你
<imtxc> no
<iMadper> imtxc: 对不住
<imtxc> 他们说t kk
<imtxc> iMadper: 快阅读上下文
<iMadper> lol~
<eexpress> 证据就是一堆1
 * iMadper 其实我没想t...
<eexpress> 踢了。干净
<jyf> 草 我刚才看到说三星的n7102支持4G 然后再一看 大陆版的不支持
<eexpress> 还狡辩。hoho
<jyf> 111不就是攻么
<imtxc> jyf: 还是2G靠谱
<imtxc> jyf: 至少能保证我在大多数地方能接到电话
<eexpress> 388包月。有报销
<jusss> 内核更新好快
<jyf> imtxc: 难得你说得完全正确一回
<jyf> eexpress: 你去杭州不会是搞什么gfw工程承包吧
<eexpress> 巡视而已。温州和周边都巡视过了。
<RainFlying> 我想到 CCIE 的培训机构的广告了，说某某某考完 CCIE 之后，在某处做网管，月薪 6000 大洋。
<RainFlying> 表示 Nexus 4 支持 LTE 的路过。
<eexpress> 月薪6k，你不如去酒店招聘。
<RainFlying> https://twitter.com/RainFlying/status/408143899773784064/photo/1
<^k^> RainFlying ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<jyf> 不如做鸭
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/d3fiDL.jpg
<RainFlying> 什么叫 去标题 execution expired ？
<jyf> RainFlying: 这是你手机？
<RainFlying> jyf: 是啊
<jyf> RainFlying: 什么型号的 怎么lte都带了
<RainFlying> jyf: Nexus 4
<jyf> 额 这个就带了啊
<jyf> 那nexus 5应该也有吧
<RainFlying> jyf: 不过只支持 Band 4，在我大兲朝基本是废柴。
<eexpress> lte是啥
<jyf> nexus 4当初出来多少钱的？
<eexpress> 有明确浅显的定义？
<jyf> 我看nexus 5要3k+
<jyf> 4G LTE
<eexpress> 等于没说
<jyf> 看了下那流量包 跟3g差不多
<jyf> 万一超了很郁闷
<jyf> RainFlying: 你刷4.4了没？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453377 小弟的本是uefi固件的 昨天先装了一个32位的13.10后不能用（选择的是和windows共存的方式 ），然后又装了一个64位的13.10（选择的是删除之前的13.10然后重新安装） ，但是安完以后 win8没有了 请问有人知道怎么能把win8在弄出来吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 zzz24512653 — 2013-12-09 15:53
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么进入bios http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453378 小弟的本是预装win8 uefi固件的，之前在win8里用shift+重启的方式 能进入到修改uefi固件的页面，但是现在只有ubuntu了 不知到怎么能进如bios了，求大神们指点迷津！开机的时候直接跳过了提醒按f2之类进入bios的步骤 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzz24512653 — 2013-1
<^k^> ─> 2-09 16:03
<cherrot> iMadper, 色大象好久不见！
<iMadper> cherrot: 色貘好久不见
<happyaron> 。。。
<eexpress> 貘（另有一寫為「獏」）主要分佈在美洲。体型像猪，但略大，鼻子圆长，可自由伸缩，尾短皮厚，毛少且长，前肢四趾，后肢三趾，善于游泳。
<iMadper> eexpress: 神乃真博学
<eexpress> 自由伸缩，很赞啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 鼻子还有自由伸缩的功能？
<gfrog> eexpress: 那会不会被很多女人抓去当宠物……
<eexpress> gfrog: 问 cherrot 啊。。
<jyf> 难道有的人的不能伸缩
<eexpress> 关键是自由，随时随地。
<jyf> 鼻子圆长
 * cherrot 求被抓去作宠物
<eexpress> .
<imtxc> cherrot: 色兔子好久不见
<eexpress> 祝你梦想成真。 cherrot
<cherrot> imtxc, 好久不见 么么哒
<cherrot> eexpress, ;)
<iMadper> cherrot: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1677092706   这个人抓你去当宠物
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 阿联酋酋长的女儿现面向全球征婚（有图有JB）_睢宁吧_百度贴吧
<iMadper> eexpress: ^^
<cherrot> iMadper, 。。。
<iMadper> 该女，年方19，就读于美国哥伦比亚大学，研修传播学   其父为阿拉伯联合酋长国的一个石油寡头，实际资产超过比尔·盖茨近4倍
<eexpress> iMadper: 你这是推人下火坑啊。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~
<jyf> iMadper: 这特么好多年前就有了 无脑哦
<iMadper> jyf: 啥无脑? 我拿出来跟 cherrot 开个玩笑, 大家开开心心的, 多好
<jyf> iMadper: 而且阿拉伯人是白人 额
<eexpress> 这玩笑而已
<iMadper> 那又怎么样?
<cherrot> iMadper, 又是哥大女友啊
<eexpress> 哥大女友，上档次啊
<jyf> 关键是制作太劣质了
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~ 你心动了吧?~
<cherrot> iMadper, 疙瘩女友，第二个半价哦
<jyf> 达不到效果
<iMadper> cherrot: .... ....
<cherrot> iMadper, 哥大。。
<eexpress> cherrot: 。
<cherrot> iMadper, 我觉得可以再等等，就会变成，哥大女友，免费续杯！
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
<jyf> 哥 大女友？
<RainFlying> jyf: 没有，暂时还不支持 cm11 有哪些问题。
<imtxc> iMadper: 没事儿啊，他们不是可以娶四个老婆么
<jyf> RainFlying: 我这个定制机很郁闷 完全没rom可用
<RainFlying> jyf: 让你买蛋疼的机器。
<jyf> imtxc: 那你从此吃饭要麻烦了
<jyf> RainFlying: 父母送的 没办法
<jyf> 而且3g有问题 貌似是基带被我刷坏了
<RainFlying> jyf: 换吧。
<RainFlying> jyf: 我当初就换了一个 $199 的 Nexus 4
<jyf> RainFlying: 换给谁？
<RainFlying> jyf: 砸了先。
<jyf> 现在大手机又便宜性能又牛 别人干嘛用你二手的
<jyf> RainFlying: 你先给我打3k到账户上 我就去砸
<RainFlying> jyf: 已经打了。
<jyf> 去年市场价是6k
<jyf> 我也砸过了
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/281423
<iMadper> eexpress: 都是骗人的
<iMadper> eexpress: 等你买了就发现了
<iMadper> eexpress: 衣服到了, 但是图上的妹子却没一起送过来
<iMadper> eexpress: 再也不相信爱情了
<eexpress> iMadper: 你买的哪种？
<imtxc> iMadper: 最后他们给你退货了没要
<iMadper> eexpress: ... 其实... 我没买..
<eexpress> 谁买衣服哦。是买人啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ...
<eexpress> 你这。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> 5x一夜。真便宜
<jyf> iMadper: 衣服送到了 图上的妹子就没衣服了呀
<iMadper> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪早
<x007007007> 我去，ee的真身出现了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃早
 * MeaCulpa 哥英语蹦单词还行啊
<MeaCulpa> C 社还有啥好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 牛逼啊，现在我社招itern都要master在读，成绩前10%，牛逼啊...这模式...样几年再找我等这类进去干活...
<MeaCulpa> s/样/养
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难道乃在吐槽我的那条推嘛？ lol
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 最近许多大厂都裁人啊
<betach> text
<watermelonjuice> hi
<watermelonjuice> what dns servers are recommended to be used with a vpn?
<^k^> watermelonjuice:点点点.  16:49 
<watermelonjuice> low ping honest results
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 难道不是么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 年头不好，前几年反弹吸收了太多二货
<iMadRist> watermelonjuice:  shoudn't use the internal dns server(vpn server side) for visiting your internal webs.
<RainFlying> 北京站街女调查：部分为男性
<watermelonjuice> iMadRist: sorry are you saying I should use my server's dns or I should not?
<iMadRist> watermelonjuice: should.
<RainFlying> Just use dnsmasq as a DNS cache. 233
<watermelonjuice> I already got bind9 installed
<betach> sudo dpkg -i /exit
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 招进来照样干不了活的吧 lol
<happyaron> iMadRist: imadper?
<iMadRist> hap
<iMadRist> happyaron: yeah.
<iMadRist> happyaron: 我已经不写perl了, 叫Perler不合适呀
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没办法，有HC就要fill
<MeaCulpa> iMadRist: 你现在写啥？
<iMadRist> MeaCulpa: ruby...
<happyaron> iMadRist: ...
<happyaron> iMadRist: imadby?
<iMadRist> happyaron: by是啥?
<MeaCulpa> iMadRist: 牛阿，撸ber
<iMadRist> MeaCulpa: lol~
<iMadRist> 变羊?
<iMadRist> happyaron: ^^?
<happyaron> iMadRist: ruby的by
<iMadRist> happyaron: ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: roylez 贵摸招人进去竟然要干活？！ 不是吹水就好的嘛？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 如果你失业了  要转行么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 转行？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 转去啥？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 还有啥行当适合脑子不好使会点英语又爱吹水的? 我看只有IT行业阿
<imtxc> .
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你娃多大了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 4.x, 有意义么？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 有啊 有娃娃的人不能轻易失业啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不能轻易去闯荡
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 是啊 有娃娃了就跟坐牢一样了 老婆可以休了 娃娃又不能塞回去
<RainFlying> 我觉得我要去做兼职了
<RainFlying> 不然养不了家了。
<RainFlying> 白天全职工作，晚上兼职做项目。
 * cherrot 我是个正经的程序猿，不是初来卖的 ～
 * jyf 客官请自重 小女子卖身不卖艺
<dreameyesonme> ==
 * lincan ...
<dreameyesonme> 谁要卖身？
<iMadRist> ...
<zsc> cherrot: 你不是初来卖,那就是卖很久了吧?
<iMadRist> zsc: +1
<iMadRist> cherrot: 色貘, 你被人揭穿了
<cherrot> zsc, 错别字。。。 咩。。。
<cherrot> iMadRist, 我去 改了个这么难听的名字
<iMadRist> cherrot: 不好听?
<cherrot> iMadRist, 吗意思
<iMadRist> cherrot: 没意思呀
<iMadRist> cherrot: 你切肉托啥意思?
<cherrot> iMadRist, roylez 主席会帮你想出意思的
<iMadRist> dreameyesonme: iMadRist 和 iMadper 哪个好听?
<cherrot> iMadRist, iMadper 好听， 我是疯婆  多好
<iMadRist> cherrot: 你是怎么发出疯这个音的?
<iMadRist> cherrot: 哦, mad...
<iMadRist> cherrot: 赞.
<cherrot> iMadRist, 摸摸头
<iMadRist> cherrot: 现在这个呢? 怎么难听了?
<cherrot> iMadRist, 因为没意义，破坏了你在我脑海中疯婆的形象
<iMadRist> cherrot: å¼±
<Pudge> iMadRist: 又换马甲了？
<iMadRist> Pudge: 你老版在你身后
<iMadRist> Pudge: 怎么就"又"
<Pudge> iMadRist: 老板去开会了
<iMadRist> Pudge: 回来拿东西呢
<Pudge> iMadRist: 他会首先出现在我眼前
<Pudge> iMadRist: 你排队排好了？
<iMadRist> Pudge: nnnd, 不安了!
<iMadRist> Pudge: 不玩了!
<iMadRist> Pudge: 不会弄
<Pudge> iMadRist: 。。。一点it男的基本素质都没有。
<iMadRist> Pudge: 太弱
<iMadRist> Pudge: ...
<dreameyesonme> 刚去洗碗了。。都能接受呀
<dreameyesonme> 怎么了？
<dreameyesonme> 有什么特殊的含义？
 * cherrot 洗碗妹纸？
<jyf> iMadRist: 会玩iptables么
<Pudge> 这年头，会洗碗的妹子不多了
<jyf> 这不是核心features
<zsc> dreameyesonme能洗碗又能再这混,简直就是个奇葩..!
<iMadRist> jyf: 不会.
<cherrot> Pudge, zsc 我脚得首先确认下 dreameyesonme, 是不是妹纸。。
<iMadRist> cherrot: 看过真相了都
<cherrot> iMadRist, 求共享！
<Pudge> cherrot: 你知道的太少了
<iMadRist> cherrot: 找她要把
<iMadRist> Pudge: lol~ 是不是又想起哥们儿够意思了!
<Pudge> iMadRist: 必须的
<iMadRist> Pudge: lol~
<iMadRist> Pudge: 来, 发你妹妹照片给我!
<cherrot> iMadRist, 那多没礼貌，你共享出来不就行了 cc dreameyesonme
<Pudge> iMadRist: 。。。
<iMadRist> cherrot: 懒得翻历史记录了
<Niac> 又到了下班前的扯淡时间了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机安装了13.10 输入法无法切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453383 最开始是用的IBUS,安装了拼音与五笔 改了键盘,Ctrl+Space 每次都可以切换五笔与拼音 在上方的任务栏也会显示一个"五"与"拼" 但是无法输入中文..... 后面将五笔设置为默认,启动后就可以输入五笔了 但是每次输入都没有下拉提示的那
<^k^> ─> 种,直接是打了上屏,打字完全靠猜了...尤其是拼音不好输入 后面卸载IBUS,安装了Fcixt输入法, 但是现在在语 …
<dreameyesonme> == 回来了  你们要求也太低了吧？
<dreameyesonme> 碗都不会洗？
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 求真相～
<dreameyesonme> 冷水洗衣服要命 明天得去买手套 上海已经0度了
<dreameyesonme> ==真相放了呀
<dreameyesonme> 自己去看呗
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 哪呢那呢？
<dreameyesonme> 不知道
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, :(
<zsc> python的.pyc文件完整性验证是啥步骤??比如读写竞态,文件系统错误
<watermelon-juice> hi
<^k^> watermelon-juice:点点点.  18:10 
<watermelon-juice> anyone mind explaining this to me? http://www.10010.com/static/homepage/subjectpage/29800000117537.html
<^k^> watermelon-juice ... ⇪ 【中国好套餐，加量不加价】即日起登陆联通网上营业厅（www.10010.com）参加存费送业务活动，一年期预存120或240即可选择获赠最高12G全国流量或4800分钟全国语音或7200条全国短信，中国好套餐，加量不加价！
<black_angel> 知道我也不会告诉你的，lol
<dreameyesonme> ==
<black_angel> -=
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 学校没有洗衣房么。
<jusss> Pudge: 擦，你还活着
<dreameyesonme> 洗衣机么？  你不觉得跟别人的一起洗很脏么
<dreameyesonme> 虽然我也没有洁癖
<black_angel> 还是不要吧
<dreameyesonme> 但是还是自己西比较好
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 跟男人一起洗就不脏了
<Pudge> jusss: 治疗结束了？
<jusss> Pudge: 没有
<zsc> jusss: 要坚持..
<jusss> zsc: 坚持你妹呀
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。脏，但是更讨厌自己洗。
<Pudge> jusss: 为什么放弃
<watermelon-juice> anyone speak english?
 * black_angel 话说 Pudge 是不用洗衣服的
<Pudge> 假洋鬼子
 * jusss 看到 Pudge 说自己是不洗澡的
<zsc> yeah, you can buy it and send it to me...
<jusss> watermelon-juice: no,
<dreameyesonme> 洗衣服没什么啊  我住校已经十二年了 也就是说我洗了十二年。。
<watermelon-juice> anyone mind explaining this to me? http://www.10010.com/static/homepage/subjectpage/29800000117537.html
<jusss> ...
<black_angel> 水朦胧-果汁
<pity> roylez: 在 Windows 里通过 SecureCRT 用的服务器上的 screen，有时全屏，有时半屏
<Pudge> black_angel: 正面穿了反面穿，反面穿脏了，正面感觉已经在身上蹭干净了，
<jusss> Pudge: 你内裤也是这么穿的？
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 貌似你是因为新买的电脑预装了linux就一直用了啊 好样的
<black_angel> 哪个兄弟可以把 watermelon-juice 给踢了
<jusss> black_angel: 为什么
<dreameyesonme> 对啊 没换
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我喜欢
<dreameyesonme> 谁帮她解释一下啊
 * Pudge 拉屎
<dreameyesonme> 我昨晚给她说了半天。。
<black_angel> 给谁说了半天呀……
<watermelon-juice> hi dreameyesonme
<watermelon-juice> what's up?
<dreameyesonme> hi
<dreameyesonme> ==
<^k^> dreameyesonme:点点点.  18:22 
<pity> roylez: 好像随窗口大小变化而变化
<watermelon-juice> dreameyesonme: do you mind telling me what this data promo is?
<zsc> watermelon-juice: R u pseudo-yangguizi?
<dreameyesonme> you can see 66.96.126.156.are the company charge you at least a month, and you have 4 choices...
<watermelon-juice> dreameyesonme: instead of getting money back I get data?
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀，有英语好的么
<jusss> 找个英语好的吧
<dreameyesonme> 真是费劲
<jusss> Pudge: 出来给外国人翻译吧
<imtxc> .......
<dreameyesonme> 让她打联通的电话可以么
 * imtxc 从来就看不懂运营商的电话
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 当然啦
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 他外国人
 * imtxc 从来就看不懂运营商的套餐
 * black_angel 从来就不看运营商的套餐
<dreameyesonme> 就是分期返还嘛
<dreameyesonme> 真是。。
<dreameyesonme> 就是让你绑定号码并消费N多钱就是了
<black_angel> 是的，翻译一下
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 直接劝外国友人不要相信那种骗子套餐不就结了？
<watermelon-juice> is this legit? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.33.zE0f1Q&id=36279451075
<^k^> watermelon-juice ... ⇪ 二手MIUI/小米 2S(MI2S)小米标准版16G 小米二代 低价出售-淘宝网
 * imtxc 下班回家
<dreameyesonme> watermelon-juice: the four choices mean that you can pay the company some money in advance,and they will give back to you in 12 months to offset your tele cost..every choice has different discount
<jusss> 外国人太容易被偏了
<black_angel> watermelon-juice: I don't know it's legit or not, I never buy anything from taobao.com.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 (@ taobao.com)
<dreameyesonme> 群里不是可多在外国上学的嘛！！！
<black_angel> alvin_rxg: Are u kidding me?
<Pudge> jusss: 啥梵音
<Pudge> jusss: 翻译
<onlylove> 下班
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: ni shi lao wai ma?
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *sUF,j*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: wo she lao wai
<Pudge> 你看，我就说是假洋鬼子吧
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 哈哈，厉害，反正我也弄不出来
<Pudge> dota打多了， 一看id就知道是国人还是老外
<dreameyesonme> 什么意思
<dreameyesonme> 我没明白
<Pudge> 老外id不会这么傻逼
<cherrot> Pudge, 这都可以。。
<dreameyesonme> 敢情我又傻逼了是吧？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jyf> 姓林 不会是福建的吧
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 突然发现你也中枪了。。。
<black_angel> -= 谁敢说你，放狗咬他
<dreameyesonme> 最近RP真差
<black_angel> 一堆文档要搞，加班忙
<dreameyesonme> 知足吧你
<dreameyesonme> 有事情做还不好啊
<Pudge> cherrot: 老外id通常都是Zarvaak， RE4pd 这种，你永远看不懂的东西
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 不好，我自己的项目都搞不了
<Pudge> 如果是个名词，那基本就是国人了
<jyf> 1/cl
<cherrot> Pudge, 你一说还真是
<dreameyesonme> == 那她到底看不看得懂呢？
<dreameyesonme> 她不是那天找快递的么
<black_angel> 西瓜汁
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • win8.1下启动virtualbox中的Ubuntu13.04，弹出VT-x is not available http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453385 RT，而且设置里面cpu数目也无法设置了，求解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ricardo KX — 2013-12-09 18:35
<dreameyesonme> 对啊。。
<black_angel> 什么对啊……
<jusss> watermelon-juice: 你是中国人？
<jusss> watermelon-juice: 那就说汉语呀，说英语大家又看不懂
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛你刚用linux的时候不会装中文输入法，还不是拼音
<Pudge> 说别人
<black_angel> jusss: ^^
<cherrot> Pudge, 他说 wo she lao wai ...
<jusss> Pudge: 额，我刚用的是ubuntu,自带ibus，呵呵
<watermelon-juice> I can not read chinese
<black_angel> Zarka
<watermelon-juice> only a little pinyin
<dreameyesonme> 话说我的输入法还是自带的
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: where r u from
<dreameyesonme> 真同情她。。
<watermelon-juice> america
<black_angel> 她？
<cherrot> watermelon-juice,  United States?
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: omg
<watermelon-juice> yes
<jusss> Pudge: 说汉语
<black_angel> 你搞清楚性别啦
<jusss> wtf
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: why u join this chanel
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: dangerous for u
<cherrot> ;)
<black_angel> ok, this is a good question.
<jusss> ...
<watermelon-juice> user friendly china
<watermelon-juice> ubuntu is user friendly linux
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 唉
<jusss> watermelon-juice: this is a gay channel,
<watermelon-juice> are there any better irc channels for china?
<Pudge>  watermelon-juice we r all chinese spies
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: take care
<jusss> Pudge: 你才是spies
<watermelon-juice> jusss: I was looking for women yesterday
<dreameyesonme> ==
<watermelon-juice> no one could help me
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 早啊
<cherrot> Pudge, 假洋鬼子
<dreameyesonme> 主席。。着抖几点了
<Pudge> cherrot: 对啊
<jusss> roylez: 这有一只老外，赶紧抓住他
<Pudge> cherrot: 没见过懂pinyin的还在这里装
<dreameyesonme> 她在说啥呢？
 * black_angel yes, dreameyesonme is a beautiful girl.
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 黑我吧就
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: looking for girls in a gay chanel?
<black_angel> watermelon-juice: u would like her, i'm sure
<dreameyesonme> 关我P事啊
<black_angel> ^&^
<watermelon-juice> I am in shanghai
<dreameyesonme> 我想换个输入法
<watermelon-juice> and in a hotel
<dreameyesonme> 怎么弄
<watermelon-juice> with unlimited alcohol
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 你不是Ibus?
<dreameyesonme> 不知道  我听不懂的
<jusss> dreameyesonme: ibus已经是个很好的输入法了
<black_angel> 找 jusss 搞输入法去
<dreameyesonme> 反正自带的呀
<jusss> 自带的。。。
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: then use weichat, not irc if u want to find ur ass plan
<cherrot> watermelon-juice, but this is a gay channel. What a pity .
<jusss> 只有ubuntu会自带输入法吧
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: the gps on my phone doesn't work so well
<black_angel> cherrot: i like it. lol
<dreameyesonme> 反正就只有一个sunpinyin,一个pinyin
<black_angel> 我离了五笔会活不长的
<jusss> Pudge: your ass plan是啥
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: omg, use iphone, otherwise no chinse girl will talk with u. This is china, no iphone, no girl
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: thats the role
<Pudge> jusss: 炮友
<watermelon-juice> I can use linux on my phone
<dreameyesonme> 同志们
<watermelon-juice> why would any girl want an iphone?
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, pinyin太难用了
<jusss> 吃饭去
<dreameyesonme> 所以我想换
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, sunpinyin + fcitx 多好～
<dreameyesonme> 怎么弄啊
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: ask the girs, i've no idea
<jusss_away> jjjjjj
<dreameyesonme> 看不懂
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 虽然有 fcitx+sougou或者google pinyin了
<dreameyesonme> 介绍个好用的
<dreameyesonme> 然后教我换下
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 新立得里找 fcitx
<cherrot> dreameyesonme,  你都不给真相看
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 你先帮我
<dreameyesonme> 等会发就是了
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 找 疯婆 吧 我吃加班餐去咯
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 这么容易就被骗啦？
 * cherrot by everyone 
<dreameyesonme> 疯婆？
<dreameyesonme> 骗什么？
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: maybe they think that the guys with iphone are mans of taste
<dreameyesonme> 楼上
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: in the west the women care more about the penis size
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: lol
<dreameyesonme> 西瓜到底是干嘛的
<watermelon-juice> what do the women do with the iphone here
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: they don't care of that, but the size of ur wallet
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 先这样用着先吧，我最讨厌搞输入法了，以前我的输入法我都是源代码安装的，所以……
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: do you have any sisters or friends that want to try out an american
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不知道，我逗他玩呢
<dreameyesonme> 帮不了是吧？没事啊
<watermelon-juice> watermelon-juice: female ONLY
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine的字体显示怎么做好看？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453386 1.png 看不清啊，有什么办法？ wine官方源1.78 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-12-09 18:51
<dreameyesonme> 反正以后不用帮她就是了吧？
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: a lot, but the problem is how much u can pay for them
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: they should pay you
<black_angel> dreameyesonme:  sudo apt-get install fcitx 然后在输入法选择项里选择 fcitx
<dreameyesonme> 楼上在说什么
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: of cause, they should give me 50% of what u paid to them
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: I think what you are doing is illegal
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 为你启动一下 ubuntu 吧
<watermelon-juice> they should sleep with me as an experience
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: yeah, call police then
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: don't have the number
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: try 110
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: police don't do shit
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: absolutly
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: I'm calling Xi Jinping
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: lol
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<watermelon-juice> us foreigners have him on speed dial
<watermelon-juice> we can only come into china with his approval
<watermelon-juice> so we sit with him and have a few drinks
<watermelon-juice> if he likes us we are allowed into china
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: lol
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: u r so funny, now u understand what i'm talking about
<watermelon-juice> once you have drinks with a guy you have his number
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: how old are you?
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: no, not a guy, a girl!
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: still tell me how old you are
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 噗叽哥，她干嘛的？
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: it's not a good question
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有适合新版wine的中文显示补丁？以前的补丁没效了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453387 不装补丁有些地方的中文字体都看不清呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-12-09 18:56
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不知道，搞笑的
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: I want to know what type of girls you'd know
<black_angel> dreameyesonme:  sudo im-switch 就可以选择新安装的 fcitx
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 你输入法没提示栏???
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: and u can get it with my age?
<dreameyesonme> 好像有个IBus设置
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: if you are some old fuck then I don't care about your girl friends
<watermelon-juice> I'm only 20
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: i have a super simple way for u to find the girls
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: do u have a car in Shanghai
<black_angel> ibus 是设置的 ibus 的
<watermelon-juice> I can pay for a taxi
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 方法已经告诉你啦
<watermelon-juice> and I own a penis
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: I've tried several times, and it worked perfectly
<dreameyesonme> ==
<watermelon-juice> I don't want to hit on girls in a bar
<watermelon-juice> they all have stds
<dreameyesonme> 你认为我看得懂么
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: no, not taxi, u can rent a car
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那 Ctrl+Alt+T
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 输入 sudo apt-get install fcitx
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: no bar, there r just wholes in the bars
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: listen to me
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: rent a nice car
<watermelon-juice> ok
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 装完后，再输入 sudo  im-switch
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: drive to a university
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: ok? girl.
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: slow down, and smile to the girls
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: u will find that beautiful girls walking to u
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你会看到熟悉的 ibus 在那上面的
<watermelon-juice> lol
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: u pay for nothing, but just a smile and u face
<dreameyesonme> 不懂
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: i promise
<watermelon-juice> girls walk to me all the time
<dreameyesonme> 我下载的东西呢
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: then why u r looking for them
<dreameyesonme> 亲！！！
<dreameyesonme> 继续啊！！！
<watermelon-juice> I want them to come to my hotel room for sex now
<dreameyesonme> 我看不出有什么变化
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: keywords: university, a car, slow down, smile to them
<watermelon-juice> not sex 2 weeks later
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: they will get on ur car
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你不需要理会下载的东西呀，只要已经安装完成了就ok啦
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: and then u r the king!
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: dude, that sounds like a kidnapping
<dreameyesonme> 然后呢  我打开那个设置还是一样的呀
<dreameyesonme> 没有什么变化啊
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: i'm seriously
<dreameyesonme> 貌似不用一个字一个字的选择了
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 不错
<dreameyesonme> 3Q~
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: I've tried that, not in Shanghai, but i think it will be much easier
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: ^_^这么聪明
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥真有耐心
<dreameyesonme> 该去教幼儿园的小朋友才是
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 还是你们厉害
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 趁老板不在，逗逗乐子
<dreameyesonme> 为什么你们这么晚了还没下班？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 如此聪惠，老夫佩服
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: 少来了，小心被骂
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那你想到什么骂人的啦？
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: you don't have any rich girl friends from school that have moved to shanghai
<dreameyesonme> 没有啊。。最好别跟我走得太近。。否则会招来骂名
<dreameyesonme> 虽然我也觉得匪夷所思
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: tell them about a rich american in town that you can introduce them to
<dreameyesonme> 我有一个问题
<black_angel> 哈哈，在这里，就应该放开心来说就是啦
<dreameyesonme> 是不是用linux就无法用网银呢？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 是的
<dreameyesonme> 为什么？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我的解决方案是装个虚拟机
<dreameyesonme> ==那我还是别用了
<Pudge> watermelon-juice: why u want to find rich girl if u r rich
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 关于kde的一些app技巧，推荐，其他，最后抛下个问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453388 是这样的，问题源于几天前我给下载的音乐用itunes添加封面。本来是没什么问题的，但是我的thinkpad现在可能配置已经落伍，所以运行itunes这种级别的app启动会比较缓慢。然后我就突然想到amarok了。amarok也没那么
<^k^> ─> 好，ui杂乱不说，功能隐藏的还很深。所以不到必要的时候我很少使用amarok，但是至少比itunes的速度好那么 …
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 为什么呀，应该骂国内银行里面的那群傻X
<Pudge> it's abnormal
<dreameyesonme> 用支付宝呗
<dreameyesonme> 反正现在火车票也能买了
<dreameyesonme> 话说马上能买票回家了哈哈
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 火车票？苦呀
<dreameyesonme> 我们能提前一个月买
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 还好，我开车回家只要两个小时
<black_angel> 尼码，得先把文档搞完再来逗老外玩啦
<dreameyesonme> 真开心哪  天天都能回家
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 哪能天天回家，那2小时指的是出了市在高速上的，在城市里堵晕了
<dreameyesonme> 北京？
<freeflying> 悲催啊
<freeflying> 又睡不着了
<happyaron> freeflying: 时差？
<dreameyesonme> 这么早睡觉
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 惯性思维呀，一下子就是北京啦，不过不是喏
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: you don't have any rich girl friends from school that have moved to shanghai
<watermelon-juice> Pudge: tell them about a rich american in town that you can introduce them to
<watermelon-juice> (my vpn connection dropped)
<dreameyesonme> 反正挺好的
<dreameyesonme> 我初中读书就是半个月回家一次，高中一个月一次
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<dreameyesonme> 大学就半年一次
<black_angel> 等到你嫁人了就一年一次了
<dreameyesonme> 唉  回家得了
<dreameyesonme> 外面什么好的呀
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈。。妹子坑爹啊。。大晚上的让我陪着去买蛋糕。。
<black_angel> 你就直接把她蛋糕吃了呗
<black_angel> 而且我们这边气温还是很怡人的
<pAuLnaBArr0> 大家好
<^k^> pAuLnaBArr0:点点点.  19:36 
<dreameyesonme> 她明天去合肥看男友
<dreameyesonme> 男友让她买的
<dreameyesonme> 你好同学
<black_angel> 同学，哈哈哈哈哈……
<black_angel> 你应该叫他大叔
<dreameyesonme> 就是那个很好吃的澈思叔叔
<freeflying> 这你阿鸟地方, 半夜想找点吃的都没可能
<dreameyesonme> 楼上在哪？
<pAuLnaBArr0> 请问，我如何才能知道linux系统的驱动安装的合适呢
<dreameyesonme> 自己煮啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 什么是澈思叔叔呀？
<dreameyesonme> 就是一个起司蛋糕的牌子
<dreameyesonme> 人气很高的
<pAuLnaBArr0> 请问，我如何才能知道linux系统的驱动安装的合适呢
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, in the middle of no where
<dreameyesonme> 可怜你
<dreameyesonme> 你在哪呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 帝国主义大农村
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: ^^^
<dreameyesonme> ？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 如何让delete/backspace 共用一个键？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453390 mbp的键盘很操蛋，大家都知道的； 左option / 和 左command我已经通过系统设置交换了； 我想，能不能让 delete/backspace 共用一个键位，比如 用shift进行切换，就像大小写换挡一样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2013-12-09 19:38
<pAuLnaBArr0> 嗯？
<pAuLnaBArr0> 这里没有人回答我的问题吗？
<freeflying> 一个巧克力棒,两包薯片就10块多了
<freeflying> 酒店的价格真坑啊
<jusss_away> freeflying: 酒店的电视据说有成人频道？
 * jusss 还没住过酒店
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> 要付钱的
<black_angel> pAuLnaBArr0: 问下谷姐更快
 * black_angel 还不知道酒店是啥玩意，哪个器官吗？
<jusss> happyaron: 净化的头文件，那个净化是啥意思？
<dreameyesonme> 酒店是谁？
<jusss> 据说以前内核组和glibc还争论谁出头文件
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道
<dreameyesonme> 男的女的？
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 男的，你要住吗？
<black_angel> 明明是女的嘛，可以陪陪 dreameyesonme
<dreameyesonme> 还是寝室好
<dreameyesonme> 一年1200
<black_angel> 还是 dreameyesonme 好
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: 问过谷姐了，无解啊
<black_angel> pAuLnaBArr0: 那问度姐呗，正所谓内事，外事，xx事
<dreameyesonme> ==不认识
<jusss> black_angel: 你是广州的?
<black_angel> jusss: 你怎么知道的
<jusss> black_angel: 猜的
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: 度娘他也不知道啊
<hoxily> black_angel: 那么政事呢？
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/281460
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: 就想知道设备驱动的安装情况，故来请教大神
<black_angel> pAuLnaBArr0: 你去研究一下，然后将心得写在博客里
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: 我要是研究出来了，不就不来问了嘛~~
<black_angel> pAuLnaBArr0: 你要是研究出来了，不就可以教别人了嘛
<black_angel> 比如我
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: ......................
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: 我现在hd4400的驱动好像有问题
<black_angel> pAuLnaBArr0: 我有个同事以前是写 linux 驱动的，可惜离职之后没有联系过了，不然他可以帮你
<pAuLnaBArr0> 但据说在debian体系里目前无解
<pAuLnaBArr0> 连gnome-shell都运行不起来
<pAuLnaBArr0> 坑爹的haswell
<black_angel> pAuLnaBArr0: 不急，慢慢研究，我现在还在研究怎么读取 cpu 温度呢，哈哈
<jusss> black_angel: sensors?
<black_angel> jusss: c# 的一个开源库 OpenHardwareMonitor
<pAuLnaBArr0> black_angel: 或者参考conky不就可以了吗
<black_angel> jusss: 过段时间会研究 sensors 的，入手一个树莓玩玩
<jusss> black_angel: 你会写makefile吗
<black_angel> jusss: 根据项目而写
 * jusss 一点也看不懂makefile
<pAuLnaBArr0> *pAuLnaBArr0表示也看不懂
 * black_angel 写多两遍就会啦
 * black_angel 有一个起火理论，任何一场大的火，最初都是很小的一片纸张或树叶先燃起来的
<jusss> black_angel: 是不是只有当前目录下有Makefile,才能使用make指令？
<black_angel> jusss: 不是呀，可以放在其他目录呀，只要 make -f ../../another_dir/makefile 就可以啦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：安装不上vsftpd哎~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453391 jason@ubuntu:~/vsftpd-3.0.2$ sudo apt-get install vsftpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package vsftpd 然后我就想更新下源： jason@ubuntu:~/vsftpd-3.0.2$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<^k^> ─> (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ 还是不行，，我就下了个vsftpd的源码；= …
<jusss> black_angel: 那make后面跟的参数在Makefile里面有设置？比如make clean
<black_angel> jusss: 必须要呀，.PHONY clean 然后再定义 clean 的行为
<jusss> black_angel: 那可以随便定义吗？如make love?
<black_angel> jusss: 当然可以呀
<black_angel> jusss: 你真是天才，我用那么久都没想出可以用这个词
<black_angel> make love
<jusss> black_angel: ...
<jusss> black_angel: 活着make a baby
<black_angel> 跟 dreameyesonme make 一个，怎么样
<jusss> ...
<dreameyesonme> 叫我干嘛
<dreameyesonme> 我把我的包都卖了TT
<black_angel> 等下又要被 dreameyesonme 骂了，哈哈
<black_angel> 什么包卖啦？
<dreameyesonme> ？
<dreameyesonme> 我买的包包啊，马上要毕业了
<dreameyesonme> 全！卖！了！
<jusss> dreameyesonme: lv? gucci? ylf?
<dreameyesonme> == 楼上想多了
<black_angel> 那 dreameyesonme 卖不卖呀？
<jusss> 卖
<dreameyesonme> == 我自己能带走，不卖
<dreameyesonme> 我有很多同学在广东
<dreameyesonme> 可以帮你介绍
<dreameyesonme> 都是高中的好朋友
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 他都大叔了。。。
<dreameyesonme> == 好吧
<black_angel> -=
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 我今年22了，你呢
<black_angel> 她跟你差不多
<jusss> black_angel: 你一定是大叔了
<dreameyesonme> 25号
<black_angel> 没有，经常别人都认为我才20岁
<jusss> black_angel: 小心别人说你是恋童癖，lol
<abineQ> jusss: 买mini2了没
<dreameyesonme> 我马上也要到了
<jusss> abineQ: 没
<jusss> abineQ: 你为什么名字后面多了个Q？
<black_angel> 然后……比我还小的经常以为我比他们还小
<abineQ> jusss: 你不是要瞪着买这个么？
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/281460
<jusss> abineQ: 我都不知道你说的mini2是什么。。。
<abineQ> jusss:因为有一天我登陆不了这个频道
<abineQ> jusss: 所以我改了个名字
<jusss> abineQ: mini2是？
<abineQ> iPad mini2
<jusss> abineQ: 。。。
<black_angel> 这个我也没办法的事呀
<jusss> abineQ: 我连hhkb lite2都买不起还买ipad...
<abineQ> jusss: 那是我记错了，我记得有个要等买mini2
<black_angel> 反正我再过几年到30岁的时候看起来还是20岁的样子
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯，这里土豪这么多，一定有人买
<jusss> abineQ: 如果我要买苹果的东东的话，我估计会买个mbp或mba
<abineQ> jusss: 嗯
<dreameyesonme> 你是林志颖？
<abineQ> jusss: 买个macPRO
<jusss> abineQ: 可是都tmd太贵了，我还没工作。。。
<abineQ> jusss: 那个不贵
<jusss> abineQ: 不是大几千吗？
<abineQ> 不过样子有点像垃圾桶
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 差不多跟林志颖那样吧
<dreameyesonme> 逆生长？
<jusss> abineQ: 不买macPRO...
<abineQ> mini2是2888
<dreameyesonme> 哦哟喂  敢问大叔孩子几岁了？
<abineQ> 想买个128GB的
<jusss> abineQ: 我说的是MacBook Pro... MacBook Air
<abineQ> jusss: 知道你说的是MBP
<abineQ> LOL
<dreameyesonme> jusss: 你大几？
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 大三
<abineQ> jusss: 快毕业啦
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯
<abineQ> jusss: 加油
<jusss> 找不到实习公司比较纠结
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 孩子还在未来的路上
<abineQ> jusss: 找毛公司
<jusss> abineQ: 我到是想知道从事linux工作的，大学都有这门课程吗？
<dreameyesonme> 大三。。好小啊同学
<abineQ> jusss: 还是想自己创业比较靠谱
<jusss> abineQ: 没钱
<abineQ> jusss: 没钱只是一种借口
<jusss> abineQ: 我农民户口
<jusss> abineQ: 祖上三代都是农民
<black_angel> 我现在想弄回农村户口去
<abineQ> 又没人规定农村户口不能创业发财
<dreameyesonme> 农村户口怎么了？
<jusss> abineQ: ...你创业吧，我投奔你去
<dreameyesonme> 非弄户口不见得好啊
<abineQ> jusss: 靠自己妥当啊
<dreameyesonme> 而且农村户口生二胎得多
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 额
<jusss> abineQ: 创业，没有新奇的想法
<abineQ> jusss: 也不需要太多的新奇想法
<dreameyesonme> 将来
<dreameyesonme> 就是说农村户口貌似就能生二胎还是什么
<jusss> abineQ: 关键是没想法。。。、
<dreameyesonme> 大家不觉得两个小孩比较好吗
<black_angel> 就是，还是我们的 dreameyesonme 聪惠
<abineQ> jusss: 去众筹平台看看
<abineQ> jusss: 年轻就是最好的资本了
<dreameyesonme> 看不出来我哪里聪慧了
<Pudge> iMadper: 这么快就到家了
<Pudge> iMadper: 这不科学
<dreameyesonme> 我是这里最蠢的
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥
<abineQ> Pudge: 怎样才科学？
<jusss> abineQ: ...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你把jusss的位置摆哪里
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥好
<iMadper> Pudge: 早就吃晚饭了
<iMadper> Pudge: 照片呢?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。妹子好！
<Pudge> iMadper: 我再考虑一下
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 就是呀, 比你蠢的人还是有的
<dreameyesonme> 照片呢
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 比你磨叽的人也有  cc Pudge
<dreameyesonme> 他比我小
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥很墨迹
<jusss> Pudge: 什么照片？
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<black_angel> 什么叫比 dreameyesonme 蠢，这怎么说话的
<Pudge> jusss: 跟你无关！
<jusss> iMadper: 什么照片？
<abineQ> jusss: 你用的什么系统啊？
<black_angel> 应该是智力不及，好吧
<jusss> abineQ: arch
<iMadper> jusss: 跟你丫没关系
<abineQ> jusss: ？用着顺手么？
<TonyLuj> arch 挺好用的
<dreameyesonme> 就是噗叽哥的照片
<dreameyesonme> 他还没上照
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> 墨迹
<abineQ> jusss: 我想换Debian
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你胆子真大, 敢看 Pudge 的照片.
<dreameyesonme> 有什么不敢看的
<dreameyesonme> 裸照？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 都是用腐肉缝在一起的... 对不对, Pudge
<dreameyesonme> 还是/
<dreameyesonme> 我看恐怖片
<dreameyesonme> 一个人
<Pudge> iMadper: 我照片网上一搜就有了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: google 直接搜 dota pudge
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 百度
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 是呀
<dreameyesonme> 我才不信呢
<jusss> 20:33 < Pudge> iMadper: 我再考虑一下
<jusss> you jian qing
<jusss> abineQ: 不顺手，因为不会用。。。
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, fx nightly有问题呀
<iMadper> jusss: 活腻歪了?!
<iMadper>  /kick jusss 不许用拼音
<jusss> o
<lpy> iMadper: 什么问题？
<Pudge> iMadper: 你邮箱
<iMadper> lpy: 重启之后, 好了
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥
<dreameyesonme> 为什么
<iMadper> lpy: 下次遇到跟你说
<dreameyesonme> 不给我们看
 * iMadper nnnd
 * iMadper 这问题tmd不好描述
<dreameyesonme> 就给挨骂哥看啊
<lpy> lol~
<dreameyesonme> 不科学
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ... 别乱起外号...
<jusss> Pudge: boboson@qq.com?
<iMadper> lpy: 擦, 重启之后一点儿问题都没有了!
<iMadper> lpy: 啥渣渣fx嘛! 都不给我一个debug的机会!
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 什么为什么
<lpy> iMadper:  nightly 一天都更新 好几次  可能修复了？
<iMadper> lpy: 我这边连不上更新服务器呀
<iMadper> lpy: 一直是 connecting to the update server...
<dreameyesonme> 你不是要把照片给那i什么吗
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 那i什么。。。。imadper
<Pudge> iMadper: 发了
<Pudge> iMadper: 希望不要影响你的正常生活
<dreameyesonme> 那。。
<dreameyesonme> 你都说你发了
<Pudge> iMadper: 不准打飞机
<jusss> Pudge: 他的邮箱bbboson@gmail.com
<Pudge> jusss: 跟你无关！
<lpy> iMadper:  渣渣
 * dreameyesonme 摸摸jusss的头
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛收没收到说句话啊，这就等不及脱裤子了？？？
<lpy> iMadper:  我刚刚有个 patch 被关闭了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 他已经完事了
<lpy> iMadper:  原因是 这个bug 要改 API 的行为，然后一些 依赖的测试就失败了。。。要改一大堆测试。。。得不偿失 lol~~~
 * jusss 看到 dreameyesonme 依偎在怀里
<Pudge> 谁的怀里
<jusss> Pudge: 跟你无关！
<Pudge> jusss: 再见
<jusss> 当然是我的怀里
<jusss> Pudge: 你接受治疗去吧
<Pudge> jusss: ä½ 
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> jusss: 吗
<Pudge> jusss: 逼
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥骂人了
<dreameyesonme> 屏蔽
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 他天天被我骂
<dreameyesonme> 三分钟
<jusss> Pudge: è´±
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不骂他，治不好
<jusss> Pudge: è´§
<dreameyesonme> ==
<railly> 应该被关小黑屋的节奏啊
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 没事，这样才欢乐多
<dreameyesonme> 没看到没看到
<iMadper> lpy: Pudge ....
<iMadper> Pudge: ....
<iMadper> lpy: ....
<Pudge> iMadper: 完事了？
<Pudge> iMadper: 还可以，2分钟
<lpy> iMadper: 这么快？
<jusss> iMadper: 他调戏你，kick Pudge
<iMadper> Pudge: 滚粗, 刚给我老妈看手机去了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 少了他们这群还真就寂寞不少了
<Pudge> iMadper: 求5秒op
<iMadper> 虽然不到五秒, 但是我们配合默契  Pudge
<Pudge> iMadper: 好兄弟
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<lpy> ...
<railly> 真心的，有点儿蛋疼的赶脚
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 不理解
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, 你改api?!
<iMadper> lpy: 改api的, 基本都死了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不用理解，你只需要看到jusss的下场就行了
<iMadper> lpy: rust还是有不少蛋疼的地方的...
<lpy> iMadper:  必须改好吗？ 那个 bug
<iMadper> lpy: 好吧....
<dreameyesonme> 他的下场是？
<Pudge> [13:48] == jusss was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by Pudge [jusss]
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你没看到？
 * black_angel 摸摸 dreameyesonme 的头说：他只会被人踢菊花而已
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你看他还在频道么
<railly> 这个摸摸dreameyesonme的头，怎么弄的
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这不好, 怎么能乱踢人呢!
<railly> black_angel: 求指教
<iMadper> Pudge: 踢他的时候, 起码找个借口嘛
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。还我照片！
<iMadper> Pudge: .... ....
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd!
<Pudge> iMadper: 5秒打字来不及啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 谁给你规定五秒了!
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。尼玛还不到5秒呢
<black_angel> railly: 你想乱摸我家 dreameyesonme 吗
<iMadper> Pudge: 我都是打好deop, 等你kick完了再回车的
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 照片看到了吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 我是看到kick完了, 秒回车的
<Pudge> iMadper: 有想法么
<imtxc> Pudge: 你怎么把 jusss ban 掉了
<dreameyesonme> ==  他被踢走了？
<railly> black_angel: 木有，我不想摸她的头
<iMadper> Pudge: 看到了
<Pudge> iMadper: 属龙的
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥
<dreameyesonme> 好
<dreameyesonme> 凶
<iMadper> Pudge: 比我大
<dreameyesonme> 残
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 一
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 般
<railly> black_angel: 我就是想知道这个是怎么弄的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 般
<dreameyesonme> 我还是乖乖的比较好吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 暂时没有
<Pudge> iMadper: ä½ 
<Pudge> iMadper: 妹！
<iMadper> Pudge: 我擦, 你妹子不是在武汉吗...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你想让我有啥想法?
<Pudge> iMadper: 是啊，
<iMadper> Pudge: 让我今晚杀到武汉?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是她有一颗回北京的心
<dreameyesonme> 围观
<iMadper> ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 都可以啊，你们2自己商量
<dreameyesonme> 有状况
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 我算下
<iMadper> jus
<iMadper> jusss 死了?
<iMadper> 没ban呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 每次都这样啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 换个小号进来
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<iMadper> Pudge: 那就不管了
 * iMadper 哎, 当个op容易嘛...
<Pudge> iMadper: 不装逼还是好朋友
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<October21> 这么纯
<iMadper> Pudge: 你送嫁妆吗?
<Pudge> iMadper: 你的脸呢？？？？
<iMadper> Pudge: 一块儿百达翡丽 5002p
<Pudge> iMadper: 要女方送假装？
<iMadper> Pudge: 其他的都好说
<iMadper> lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不觉的这个进进出出的就是jusss么
<iMadper> Pudge: 我屏蔽了呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 我屏蔽join/part的消息了
<Pudge> == chenhaixiao [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has quit [Remote host closed the connection] [13:57] == chenhaixiao1 [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has quit [Remote host closed the connection] [13:57] == chenhaixiao [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Pudge>  == chenhaixiao [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has quit [Remote host closed the connection] [14:03] == chenhaixiao [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has joined #ubuntu-cn [14:03] == chenhaixiao [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer] [14:04] == chenhaixiao [~Thunderbi@116.6.21.98] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<Pudge> iMadper: 走城门呢这是
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnd, 我刻意屏蔽了, 你还给贴出来...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你也屏蔽了不就好了..
<iMadper> Pudge: 先去给我老妈贴膜去, nnnd, note2屏幕太大, 还真不好贴
 * October21 学会贴膜可以致富啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 不炫耀还是好朋友
<imtxc> iMadper: 不炫耀还是好基友
<imtxc> iMadper: 居然会贴膜！ 你居然掌握了月收入几十w的技能潜藏在 rh..........
<October21> imtxc: 你也发现了哈
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 妹子，我很好奇推荐你买这款预装ubuntu的it男在哪里
<black_angel> here.
<iMadper> Pudge: 炫耀个蛋了!
<iMadper> imtxc: Pudge: 贴坏了! 有气泡!!
 * iMadper nnnd
<abineQ> iMadper: LOL
<abineQ> iMadper: 没请贴膜神器？？
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 特别搞笑
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 现在菜刀已经不用实名了, 你可以去砍推荐你买ubuntu笔记本的人了
<October21> iMadper: 残缺才是美
<dreameyesonme> 在我们学校
<iMadper> October21: 屁...
<Pudge> iMadper: 故意的吧
<dreameyesonme> 之前是要考我们学校
<dreameyesonme> 现在在读了
 * iMadper 还好是给自己老妈贴膜, 要是给妹子贴膜贴坏了就露怯了
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: LOL
 * iMadper nnnd, 不开心了
 * iMadper nnnd, 看书去
<Pudge> iMadper: 给妹子贴膜你能贴坏？
<Pudge> iMadper: 不孝顺
<iMadper> Pudge: 给老妈贴, 坏了我再买!
<iMadper> Pudge: 给妹子贴, 再买也没用了...
<abineQ> iMadper: LOL
<black_angel> iphone 6 要用蓝宝石水晶屏了，划不坏
<happyaron> iMadper: 唉
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没看懂
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉!
<iMadper> happyaron: ToT
<happyaron> iMadper: 不顺事啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 是呀, 不顺
<dreameyesonme> 你不是问他在哪么  就是我研究生一年纪的时候，这个外校的同学想考我们学校
<dreameyesonme> 经常问我就熟了，然后他推荐了这个
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 估计是被你吸引过去的
<iMadper> Pudge: happyaron: 今天我有个土豪朋友, 跟我炫耀要移民到美国, 还说在国内留的联系人是我, 美国领事馆需要给我打电话确认一下... nnnd, 老子是那种能接受别人炫耀的人嘛?! 我满口答应, 准备着美国领事给我打电话的时候, 我说丫是强奸犯!
<dreameyesonme> ==想多了
<dreameyesonme> 然后我买来不会用
<iMadper> 想多了+1
<dreameyesonme> 那个学弟还信誓旦旦说考上帮我换
<happyaron> iMadper: 好！
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 你是花钱买学弟的心啊...
<dreameyesonme> 还顺便嘲笑了没有帮我换成功的同学
<dreameyesonme> 想多了
 * black_angel 倒是很乐意坐在 dreameyesonme 旁边手把手教
<dreameyesonme> 我对他可没那个心
<dreameyesonme> 我之前的电脑是散热不好
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你是得罪他了么。。。
<October21> black_angel: 有妹子？
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 难道你是nudt的么……
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你跟他有啥仇?
<dreameyesonme> 加上被我泼了一碗汤
<dreameyesonme> 崩溃了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你只会炫耀吗！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 我tmd又怎么了?
<happyaron> nudt的不能随便上外网啊
<dreameyesonme> 他推荐的这款电脑是键盘防泼
<Pudge> iMadper: 有土豪朋友
<dreameyesonme> 散热也不错
<dreameyesonme> 也不是很贵
<iMadper> Pudge: 对呀, 我有你当我朋友呀
<dreameyesonme> 就买了
<iMadper> Pudge: 土豪你好!
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国基豪
<dreameyesonme> 然后发现是linux
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 他为什么要这么对你！
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 我给你换台苹果吧，如果你连 ubuntu 都会用的话，哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 我可不要
<dreameyesonme> 没什么啊
<dreameyesonme> 其实他没有恶意啊
 * zsc from ..pkg import zzz #<---这是什么语法?
<dreameyesonme> 只不过不会用这个
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。基豪没有，寂寞一堆
<black_angel> 苹果都不要？
<dreameyesonme> 而且开始我打算换系统的
<iMadper> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.82.tU30ZP&id=20135793519
<dreameyesonme> 找了个同学
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 《全球鹰代购》另类宠物活体 澳洲代购羊驼 澳洲神兽草尼马-淘宝网
<dreameyesonme> 但是没成功
<October21> dreameyesonme: 你应该看教程，然后摸索
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 典型的被人卖了还帮人数钱
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 没觉得啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 对啊，你觉得就不会帮他数钱了
<dreameyesonme> 电脑没有问题啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 我只是觉得
 * zsc 我的问题....那两个点怎么回事?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 给一个非it行业的，女生， 买预装ubuntu电脑
<dreameyesonme> 自己也太热心了
<October21> zsc: 使用模块
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这3个关键词扯到一块。就有点不对劲了
 * zsc 你们的话在ub官网有记录是要载入历史的.给我解决问题..!
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得外校的学生挺不容易的
<iMadper> zsc: 为了不污染命名空间吧? 所以手动选择导入哪个函数到当前命名空间
<dreameyesonme> 帮了3个同学
<dreameyesonme> 从笔试到面试
<dreameyesonme> 奇怪的是
<zsc> iMadper: 废话
 * zsc 注意那两个点
<dreameyesonme> 他们考上了连一句谢谢都没说。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 这年头，千万别随便回答问题
<dreameyesonme> 2女1男
<Pudge> iMadper: 吃亏不讨好
<iMadper> 这谁呀? 说话这么冲?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 你看，中招了吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 好好想想南京老太吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 哥现在脾气好了, 不然直接kickban
<black_angel> wohahaha...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你也是，帮人前，想想南京老太
<October21> dreameyesonme: 你是很同情外校学生，那你本校的学生怎么办？
<October21> dreameyesonme: 你是很同情外校学生，那你本校的学生怎么办？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: iMadper 现在的人都叼的不行，
 * zsc 艹,,我说的是实话,真的很废..
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。不知道  呵呵  学校本来就照顾本校的
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥
<iMadper> Pudge: 唉, 现在的年轻人呀...
<dreameyesonme> 我很早就看出来了
<dreameyesonme> 昨天洗澡
<dreameyesonme> 忘记把盆拿回来了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你是想说, 昨天洗澡了, 下次洗澡就是一年后了?
<Pudge> zsc: 你摔倒了，人家过来问你，摔到了么，你就回答“废话”？，好好想想
<dreameyesonme> 直接浴卡被拿走
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 啥学校
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你洗澡为啥要喊我
<dreameyesonme> 华政
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 华东南西北中发白？
<zsc> Pudge: 似曾相识啊...你到底是那个不?
<dreameyesonme> 东
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 碰！
<dreameyesonme> 胡
<Pudge> 好冷。。
<Pudge> zsc: 一个被你喷过的路人
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: dreameyesonme: 你们俩...
<zsc> Pudge: 搜噶,原来是被我喷过的奥,,,,对不起,但得继续喷
<Pudge> iMadper: 2人麻将，街机厅输了脱衣服的那种
<dreameyesonme> 昨天特被楼上喷过了
<iMadper> Pudge: 刚才好像你输了... cc dreameyesonme 胡了你了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 楼上是谁?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不是我吧?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不是我
<dreameyesonme> 你昨天没有喷我
<Pudge> 昨天我在逛街
<dreameyesonme> 但是也喷过我
<Pudge> iMadper: 卧槽，这货还活着
 * October21 不会打麻将路过
<iMadper> Pudge: 谁?
<dreameyesonme> 你是今天喷我的，不是昨天
<Pudge> == lucky [b47b8a79@gateway/web/freenode/ip.180.123.138.121] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你说话能不能带名字....
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper> Pudge: 对
<dreameyesonme> 你们自己对号入座嘛~
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 顶iMadper
<dreameyesonme> 我相信你们的智商
<lucky> Pudge: what's up
<Pudge> lucky: sup
<jyf> iMadper: faint, cant input chinese
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 屁, 我tmd猜了半天了
 * zsc 喷的
<lucky> Pudge: sup是什么
<iMadper> jyf: argh?
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟，哎哟，真的假的
<Pudge> lucky: 就是你刚才说的啊
<jyf> iMadper: looks like i need emacs os
<dreameyesonme> 你还靠猜
<Pudge> lucky: 游戏打多了就知道了，
<October21> dreameyesonme: 华政的学生太……
<jyf> Pudge: majong ?
<iMadper> jyf: okay... Ctrl + \ always wroks well.. but I haven't used it before.
<Pudge> jyf: ？？
<dreameyesonme> 太怎么？
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 有人说你了喏
<dreameyesonme> 我又不代表华政的学生
<iMadper> zs
<lucky> Pudge: 原来是这样...只可惜天生不是打游戏的料
<black_angel> 话说华政是什么？
<dreameyesonme> 我就是我
<jyf> fucking js
<dreameyesonme> 而已
<October21> dreameyesonme: 你们文科生的话不好猜
<iMadper> zsc: 你有啥可喷的, 别人没看到两个点, 好好说出来大家一起想一下多好.
<dreameyesonme> 可是你们理科生智商高呀
<zsc> iMadper: 那是陈年旧事,和两个点没有啥关系
<jyf> October21: i am liberal art students too
 * black_angel 挥一挥手，不带走一个妹子
 * iMadper 我擦, 我不会水产养殖的英文...
<October21> jyf: so?
<October21> iMadper: water-making
<iMadper> October21: 这听上去感觉像是有人在上厕所...
<jyf> iMadper: show me your master picture
<Pudge> iMadper: 我猜是fish farming...
<iMadper> jyf: pardon? master picture?
<Pudge> iMadper: 活着是xxxculture之类的
<jyf> oops not master
<iMadper> Pudge: 太难, 不知道
<happyaron> iMadper: aquiculture?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我的字典说, 你是对的.
 * iMadper 赞蓉蓉, 连这都会
<Pudge> iMadper: 卧槽，还真是啥culture
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个我也查了……
<Pudge> iMadper: 不给我个攒么
<iMadper> Pudge: 给!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我啥都没查！！！
<iMadper> Pudge: 已赞
<happyaron> ...这就赞了？
<Pudge> iMadper: 这是啥
<happyaron> Pudge: +voice
<Pudge> iMadper: 叼
<iMadper> Pudge: 我不会别的点赞方式了呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 要不给你+q?
<Pudge> iMadper: 够了
<Pudge> iMadper: 我很容易满足的
<iMadper> Pudge: 乖
<October21> Pudge: debian liveCD可以用grub4dos直接引导吗？
<happyaron> October21: y
<October21> 就是直接引导iso文件
<iMadper> happyaron: 这都行?
 * iMadper nnnd, 我都是解压了之后引导..
<happyaron> iMadper: debian标准装系统方法之一啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞.
<Pudge> October21: 没试过，live cd应该可以吧
<dreameyesonme> 给32个赞
<October21> 标准不是刻盘吗？
<Pudge> October21: 标准时miniusb。。
<happyaron> October21: debian 支持很多种安装方法了……
<Pudge> October21: netinstqll
<happyaron> October21: 都是标准受支持的……
<Pudge> October21: minicd
<Pudge> October21: cd and dvd 是个土豪用的
<happyaron> d-i这么多年修修补补没法重写的原因也是因为要支持一堆奇怪方法和architecture……
<October21> minicd是什么东西？
<happyaron> iMadper: anaconda相比来说就挫多了……
<Pudge> October21: 就是mini cd
<iMadper> happyaron: buggy anaconda
<Pudge> October21: 几十m大小吧，
<October21> happyaron: 但是直接引导iso文件是什么方式
<happyaron> October21: 正常方式啊……
<iMadper> 官方支持的方法  == 官方文档有教程的方法   cc October21
<happyaron> October21: 硬盘安装的方法之一
<Pudge> iMadper: 我能说大便没有狭义上的官方吗。。。
<October21> 不是所有liveCD都可以用grub4dos引导吧？
<happyaron> October21: 然后它支持……
<iMadper> Pudge: 大便...
 * zsc from ..filters import equalizer中结合关系是.(.filters)还是(..)filters?
<Pudge> iMadper: ？不叫大便么？
<iMadper> Pudge: 可能把
<Pudge> iMadper: logo也很形象啊
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<iMadper>      * n. 一种自由操作系统   我擦, 我的字典有这个单词
<iMadper> 不怕死的上
<iMadper> zsc: from . import echo  |  from .. import echo    |  from ..filters import equalizer 都是指的相对关系
<zsc> iMadper: 对啊,没错
<iMadper> zsc: 那你已经知道了呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 我能说，你很贱么。。
<iMadper> zsc: 这不就很明确了嘛?
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> ima、
<zsc> Pudge: 你老是旧事充提干嘛
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不如地狱，谁日地狱
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么jb输入法
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这狗屁不通的文法
<zsc> iMadper: 也就是.(.filters)这种关系喽?
<iMadper> zsc: 恩. 这不是明摆着的嘛?
<iMadper> zsc: python明确定义的, 不知道有啥好问的
<zsc> iMadper: 那因该还有...filter喽
<zsc> 应该
<iMadper> zsc: 我不是(渣渣python)写手, 没见过, 不过或许有吧
<lpy> iMadper:  太蛋碎了 python 弄个 C 拓展。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你在干嘛?
<iMadper> lpy: 写ai?
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯。。。把一个 C++ 弄成 python 拓展
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<iMadper> lpy: 为啥自跌身价...
<lpy> iMadper:  别人只会 python。。。
<iMadper> lpy: ....
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 现在怎么python写手这么多了?
<iMadper> lpy: 怎么计算机专业也这么多用python得了?
<zsc> iMadper: 计算机专业也是人呀..
<iMadper> zsc: 我说不是了?
<zsc> iMadper: 没说
<happyaron> lol
 * iMadper 表示不能说出其中的奥妙
<imtxc> 你们这些计算机专业的
<zsc> iMadper: 我只是做个命题而已..
<happyaron> 对，你们这些计算机专业的
<iMadper> 对, 你们这些计算机专业的
<happyaron> 反正我不是……
<happyaron> 谁是谁自觉。
 * imtxc 我大草坪管理和维护专业才是王道
 * Pudge 换台电脑
<iMadper> zsc: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Intra-package+References
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<happyaron> ...
<zsc> iMadper: 发这个干嘛,我就是在看2.7的手册
<iMadper> zsc: 那上面写的这么清楚...
<zsc> iMadper: 我觉得多余呀...
<iMadper> 我也觉得你问的多余
<zsc> iMadper: 我不觉的..
<zsc> iMadper: 我是说我觉得两个点的语法和没有重复
<lpy> ..
<iMadper> lpy: the rust language tutorial 第八章好难...
<lpy> iMadper:  我擦看到第八章了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 地铁里看了不少
<lpy> 羡慕
<lpy> iMadper:   实验室和宿舍就该建条地铁
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 丧!
<iMadper> lpy: 心!
<dreameyesonme> 辣辣辣辣辣
<iMadper> lpy: 病!
<iMadper> lpy: 狂!
<lpy> 。。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你妹的! 为什么打断我?!
<lpy> kick
<lpy> lol~
 * iMadper 一下子就不开心了....
<dreameyesonme> 我没有妹妹，你有妹妹我知道
<dreameyesonme> 我打断你什么辣
<dreameyesonme> 没有为什么啊
<dreameyesonme> 就只是想说话
<dreameyesonme> 说了一句
<dreameyesonme> 而已
<dreameyesonme> 好吧
<dreameyesonme> 我走了
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦, 明白了! 灵机一现! 这里压根儿就没有那个a!!!! ffffffxxxkkkkk
<lpy> 。。。。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 丫起了个名字, 叫ownership....
<iMadper> 其实是scope一类的东西
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 别介啊
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: iMadper 是个丧心病狂的管理员，别理他
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说对了
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 别走哦
 * imtxc 马蛋，为了妹子差点挂了
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 不值.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你看真相了嘛?
<imtxc> 对啊，所以没挂啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 看了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 好顶赞.
<freeflying> imtxc, 为啥S4没cm的rom呢
 * iMadper 决定跟 imtxc 这种口味的人绝交
<imtxc> freeflying: 等几天嘛
<freeflying> imtxc, S4都出来好久了啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 绝？ 这是一种什么样的体位？
<iMadper> happyaron: 擦, 我受不了了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我建议, 这个频道永久ban掉 imtxc
<imtxc> ..........
<happyaron> iMadper: 额
<imtxc> happyaron: 不要信他的
<happyaron> imtxc: 他要ban直接就ban了，和我信不信没啥关系。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: ban 人现在不需要你批准了么
<imtxc> http://dongxi.douban.com/article/1000946/?r=9&c=1_1
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 《教你把妹-----专业教程》之shopping list(每天更新一点点)（豆瓣）
<iMadper> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/acd3d425gw1ebdpfsrwc4j20k80cpabq.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有一个有地图的手机太费劲，今天体贴挂了差公交费老鼻子劲了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 作为一个联通用户，哥居然打12580问路。。。。
 * imtxc 就知道 12580 和 118114, 联通的是啥
<happyaron> imtxc: 114?
<imtxc> happyaron: 号码百事通嘛，可以问公交线路
<freeflying> imtxc, 问百度啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的黑莓手机，2G信号…… 慢得不行不行的
<happyaron> imtxc: 打12580问
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 你居然还死磕黑莓啊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs编译fortran程序有快捷键么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453398 emacs小白，初学来编译fortran程序，打开程序后目前学到的编译步骤如下: M-x compile 回车 gfortran test.f95 -o test M-x compile 回车 删除 “gfortran test.f95 -o test” 输入./test 怎么感觉好复杂的样子。。 是不是肯定有啥快捷键直接编译当前程序。。
<^k^> ─> 。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-12-09 22:20
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，今天就问12580来着，不过不知道他们是怎么收费的
<freeflying> imtxc, 其实你可以打电话给 iMadper , 让他帮你问问百度
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的桑门星盖世兔坏了，就用黑莓了
<iMadper> freeflying: 他没我电话
<iMadper> freeflying: 就算有, 我也能让他坐到天安门去
 * iMadper lol~
<imtxc> ......................
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> 都是坏人啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 市话
<freeflying> 这坑爹饿空调吵死人
<zsc> imtxc: 坏人不可怕,可怕的是你给坏人打电话..
<Pudge> cao, huan tai dian nao mei shu ru fa le
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@?yX`M*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<happyaron> freeflying: 砸了
<happyaron> imtxc: 反正电话咨询我是首选12580……曾经固定电话也打过。
<imtxc> happyaron: 不过今天我打12580他们也不怎么靠谱，我问我在知春路要去西二旗，他们非说除了13号线没别的走法。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 你和他说你宁可绕路
<happyaron> imtxc: 反正不知道了……我现在不用了。。。
<imtxc> 好吧，其实现在手机上很多软件自己查比这电话靠谱
<freeflying> happyaron, 搜狗输入法咋样了啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没消息啦
<happyaron> freeflying: 可能性没那么大
<freeflying> happyaron, 也是一忽悠啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没法
<imtxc> linux版的搜狗？
<Pudge> mei zi coming
<Pudge> coffee time
<iMadper> Pudge: 哪儿呢?
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<dreameyesonme> 饿死了
 * iMadper 一路走好, 快去喝孟婆汤
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 哪位大神知道gfortran怎么调用matlab????? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453399 哪位大神知道gfortran怎么调用matlab????? matlab运行程序太慢，需转fortran，但个别函数用matlab更为方便。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-12-09 22:48
<Pudge> iMadper: ni shuo ne
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *>?H}$,*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: shi tang mei xiao ye?
<dreameyesonme> 在煮豆皮
<Pudge> hai neng zhu dou pi
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *[p>T7q*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> zhe shen me xue xiao
<dreameyesonme> 食堂早关了
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 你有学了新技能?
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 本来就会啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: do u know dota?
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 也对,不会煮豆皮,也不用会刷碗了
<dreameyesonme> 知道
<dreameyesonme> 知道有这个东西
 * zsc 这empathy掉线重连真是费劲...换了ip的原因?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: do u play?
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥你从么了？
<dreameyesonme> 不认识我了？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ??
<Pudge> huan le tai dian nao
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *>%dnS4*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: no chinese input methode
<dreameyesonme> 我又不是西瓜汁，干嘛跟我讲英文
<dreameyesonme> 噗
<dreameyesonme> 叽
<dreameyesonme> 咯
 * zsc 同一个场景,我还想喷!!
<Pudge> bu
<Pudge> yao
<Pudge> xue
<Pudge> wo
<Pudge> shuo
<Pudge> hua
<^k^> Pudge:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dreameyesonme> 噗叽哥被警告了
<Pudge> ^k^: ni mei
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟
<Pudge> iMadper: ge???
<Pudge> iMadper: wo cuo le
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Dhs;t1P*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> Pudge: 我不是给你解禁了嘛
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫说英文好不好?
<Pudge> my english is pool
<iMadper> Pudge: 拼音比tmd德文还费劲
<Pudge> iMadper: français?
<Pudge> ça va? très bien, et vous, est-ce que tu veux se coucher avec moi?
<iMadper> Pudge: 难道是法语的意思?
 * iMadper 我觉得我有理由kick了 Pudge ...
<Pudge> iMadper: ge , i'm wrong
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 你觉得我会真t?
<zsc> Pudge: 她既然称你为噗叽哥,你可以还他个追木妹....
<dreameyesonme> 有基情
<Pudge> iMadper: bu hao shuo, nv ren xin, hai di zhen
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *UvN-d=*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> 在楼上
<iMadper> Pudge: 你再撩拨两句, 我也不会kick你
<iMadper> Pudge: 我对好朋友, 绝对是不kick的
<dreameyesonme> 楼上不知道我已经有外号了把？
 * iMadper 不然ban留给谁
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 噗叽不才20出头,你怎么可以称其为哥?
<dreameyesonme> 梦眼崽
<dreameyesonme> zsc: 你认为我多少岁？
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 我认为你1岁出头,应该称叔叔
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫怎么才20出头?!?!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫返老还童了?!
<Pudge> iMadper: who said that
<iMadper> Pudge: no idea.
<iMadper> Pudge: Somebody.
 * dreameyesonme 猜zsc喜欢噗叽哥
 * zsc 这是真的吗,我怎么不知道?
<iMadper> Pudge: somebody's abbreviation.
<Pudge> iMadper: can u just use the fucking words that i can understand?
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得我好久没看见hamo和主席出现了诶
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: zhu xi mei kong gen wo men pi min lang fei shi jian
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *L`r!DO*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> 楼上还是说英语把
<dreameyesonme> 一路走到黑
<iMadper> Pudge: no. I spent lots of time for looking up them with dict.
<Pudge> iMadper: unfuckingbelievable!
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<dreameyesonme> 突然想起挨骂大哥前几天还帮过西瓜汁
<dreameyesonme> 就觉得好感人
<zsc> 谁是挨骂大哥...?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: jusss?
<dreameyesonme> ima..
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: wtf, he helped watermelon?
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你不该给这个频道的管理员起外号的.
<dreameyesonme> 西瓜汁要寄快递
<dreameyesonme> 他给联系了快递
<dreameyesonme> 可感人了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 因为, 这个管理员下一步要做的, 就是封你IP, 让你再也不能访问这里
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: good luck
<dreameyesonme> 是不是取个好听的
<dreameyesonme> 就OK了呢
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 如果你想封
<dreameyesonme> 就封呗
<dreameyesonme> 如此讨厌我
<dreameyesonme> 我也不能阻止不是
<Pudge> iMadper: zhong me ban1
 * iMadper 为何你们都这么吊
<Pudge> iMadper: mei zi bi ni le
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *su4jZ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥? 当作没看见好了
<zsc> iMadper: 给我权限我来...
<Pudge> zsc: fang kai ta! rang wo lai
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *w{_/Guu*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> 啧啧
<iMadper> zsc: bad request.
<dreameyesonme> 洗洗睡了
<dreameyesonme> 白白  各位亲们！！！
 * zsc 做事不坚决,被鄙视了吧..
<Pudge> iMadper: shi feng ri xia a
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *QbovK*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> Pudge: 是呀, 如果写个*智能*的机器人, 踢掉所有sb, 这个频道就没啥人了
<Pudge> iMadper: ...
 * zsc 你们用qq吗?wineqq2013耗cpu太高了..
 * zsc 2012也开始封了
<iMadper> 找hongqian说去
<iMadper> hongqian是wine的开发
<zsc> iMadper: 远水接不了尽渴...不用吗,虚拟机??
<Pudge> zsc: w.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<iMadper> 不用qq了, 我朋友都知道我不用了
<fracting> wine qq2013居然有人能登录？
<fracting> 我patch还没提交呢。。。
<zsc> fracting: 我登了呀,没问题
<iMadper> fracting: 说曹操曹操到
<fracting> 目前Wine可以支持QQ2012和TM 2013
<zsc> fracting: 还这样用了好几天
<fracting> 难道你用QQ2013没遇到问题吗。。。 zsc
<fracting> 这不科学啊
<zsc> fracting: 没有,就是cpu太高
<fracting> 你确定你用的不是QQ 2012？确定是QQ 2013？
<zsc> fracting: 我用的是wineqq2013.龙井的
<zsc> fracting: 不是装wine,再装qq.是打包到一起的..
<fracting> zsc:我知道了，谢谢。longene没有公布源码，所以你只能去找他们解决咯
<zsc> fracting: 用你的呢,要编译wine吗?
<fracting> 官方上游的Wine还没有支持qq 2013呢
<Pudge> ma shang huan hui wo zi ji dian nao
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *'}hBc*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<zsc> fracting: 我不想编译,太费劲了,debian自带的版本太低,我现在有装vbox的冲动
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: that's enough
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: rabbit ji le ye yao ren!
<alvin_rxg> Pudge: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5`7K(A*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<fracting> zsc: QQ 2013比TM 2013有什么优势，能不能帮忙科普一下？如果需求广的话，我们得加紧支持TM 2013了
<zsc> fracting: 我没用过tm,我就需要语音视频神马的
<fracting> longene的能支持视频吗？
<zsc> fracting: 我自从用还没语音过..但这是硬性需求呀
<zsc> fracting: 协调开发,挺有用
<fracting> 据我所知，目前wine qq视频连接有个qcap的bug，如果你很需要qq视频的话，建议先用vbox吧
<fracting> 当然也欢迎参与Wine开发 ：）
<zsc> fracting: 嘿嘿嘿,我搞不了...视频可以不要,除非把妹...语音还是很需要的,
<fracting> 语音是可以支持的，用tm2013就好了
<zsc> fracting: 还要编译喽?
<fracting> debian的源里有没有wine 1.7？
<fracting> 如果有就不用编译
<fracting> 没有的话建议用crossover
<zsc> 好像是1.4
<fracting> 1.4不行，很多patch没打上
<zsc> fracting: stable源里没有crossover
<fracting> crossover是商业软件，当然没有进入debian源
<fracting> iMadper:谢谢帮我招揽顾客 :)
<iMadper> fracting: 大爷生意兴隆呀~
<fracting> iMadper: 不敢当爷～吃不饱穿不暖饿不死～
<abineQ> iMadper: 你也用Debian？
<iMadper> fracting: 但是自在呀
<iMadper> fracting: 比你在rh那会儿自在多了
<iMadper> abineQ: ...
<iMadper> abineQ: no
<fracting> iMadper: 欢迎加入啊哈哈
<abineQ> iMadper: 那你用的啥系统？
<iMadper> fracting: 还是算了吧, 能力不够呀
<iMadper> abineQ: arch
<abineQ> iMadper: 牛
<fracting> iMadper: 谦虚了。。。不过看到用arch的我就想吐槽。。
<iMadper> fracting: .. ...
<abineQ> fracting: 为什么啊？
<iMadper> fracting: 同问
<abineQ> fracting: 用Arch怎么了
<abineQ> fracting: 那你用的啥系统啊？
<fracting> iMadper, abineQ: 商业软件公司的客服需要帮助用户排查问题，主流发行版还好，大部分问题在一个已知集合里，arch和gentoo的定制化太强，每个人的系统都不一样，支持的成本太高，所以我们直接放弃了
<fracting> 很可怕的，想象一下每排查一个问题都要看strace日志是什么感觉。。
<iMadper> fracting: 做得好, 就该让gentoo装13党没有任何支持
<iMadper> fracting: arch真的是躺枪...
<fracting> 我用Ubuntu，用户用什么系统最多我就用什么系统。。。
<abineQ> gentoo要的就是那种自由定制
<iMadper> fracting: 我除了kernel偶尔用upstream的, 其他的都是按照arch的二进制包...
<fracting> iMadper: 好吧，你是好人
<abineQ> 准备改用Debian
<zsc> abineQ: 我有笔记要吗?
<zsc> abineQ: 基本的设置笔记
<abineQ> zsc哦
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> zsc: 谢谢啦
<abineQ> 什么格式的文档？
<zsc> txt
<zsc> utf8
<abineQ> 哦
<abineQ> 多么》？
<zsc> 不多
<abineQ> 把地址发过来
<abineQ> 我去看看
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 我正在下载Debian的安装镜像
<abineQ> 打算一直用Debian了
<zsc> 我没找到发文件的方法...
<zsc> abineQ: 给我msg个邮箱,给你发过去
<abineQ> zsc？
<zsc> 啊
<abineQ> zsc？
<zsc> 干嘛呀?
<iMadper>   /bcc send
<abineQ> zsc: 你没网盘？
<iMadper> irc自带发送文件的
 * iMadper 随便找个文档看看irc有啥功能还是很有必要的
<zsc> iMadper: 我试了不行的
<iMadper> zsc: 常年使用这个功能...
<abineQ> zsc: 用UbuntuOne之类的网盘共享一下
<zsc> iMadper: 我用的empathy,的确有些功能没有呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不是不搞perl了么
<abineQ> UbuntuOne可以单独共享某个文件
<iMadper> happyaron: 名字写在配置文件里面了....
<abineQ> http://www.debian.org/donations
<^k^> abineQ ⇪ t: Debian -- Donations to Software in the Public Interest
<abineQ> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/armhf/pr01.html.zh-cn
<^k^> abineQ ⇪ t: 在 armhf 上安装 Debian GNU/Linux 7.0
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<happyaron> abineQ: 怎么了
<abineQ> happyaron: 没
<abineQ> happyaron: 准备改用Debian
<abineQ> happyaron: 正在看安装说明
<abineQ> Debian拥有众多的高质量的自由软件包
<zsc> abineQ: http://115.com/lb/5lbeuk09ius#
<^k^> zsc ... ⇪ 115网盘礼包_115网盘文件礼包_115文件礼包_115礼包_115礼包码_文件礼包提取码_网盘_免费网络硬盘_网盘搜索_网盘下载-爱分享，云生活
<zsc> debian_note.txt
<zsc> 115网盘礼包码：5lbeuk09ius
<happyaron> zsc: ...
<zsc> ha
<zsc> happyaron: 干嘛?
<happyaron> zsc: 没事。
<alvin_rxg> fuck
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, 这一大早你fuck啥
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: http://uploadpie.com/XhGRj
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 接下來你管管吧。我回頭就忘了
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, 我都准备下班了
 * alvin_rxg 下班？！
<alvin_rxg> 睡覺了  :-/
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, 15:43 here
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 不在内地啊…
<alvin_rxg> Tue Dec 10 00:44:31 CET 2013
<alvin_rxg> 睡覺睡覺，明兒8點還要繼續上課的
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • awn launcher icon 如何default设定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453404 不知哪位大大用过 Voyager 12.04? 里面用的awn很美。小弟将其字体的icon抄出使用。 这里有一小问题，官方制作的png icon，它的命名很特别，几乎都有两个文档，其中一个是有编号，这个编号是如何得到的？ 我有试过，必须两个配合才能成
<^k^> ─> 为预设的icon。 如 图一 pic1.png 图二 pic2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 otara31 — 2013-12-10 1:22
<Harris> zao, morning
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 基于ubuntu发行版的福利安装更新到3.12.4 linux内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453415 继Linux内核3.12.3正式发布四天之后，今天，Greg Kroah-Hartman又宣布了Linux Kernel 3.12第四个维护版本发布，用户现在即可下载更新。 尽管距离上个维护版本发布仅有四天时间，但Linux Kernel 3.12.4依然是一次大的版本更新，
<black_angel> zarka
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何保护免费电子邮件中的企业机密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453418 许多企业都很喜欢免费电子邮件，但是如何保护企业机密呢？推荐使用thunderbird和enigmail对电子邮件进行加密，这样即使免费电子邮件服务商也无法查看邮件内容，企业也可以放心的通过IMAP协议将邮件保留在免费电子邮件服
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> exit
<Niac> 早上好，重装了系统，终于把显卡驱动装好了
<Niac> 网上的教程真坑爹
<imtxc> freeflying, MeaCulpa gfrog 早啊
<imtxc> jyf: onlylove lol
<abineQ> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> abineQ: .
<abineQ> imtxc: 刚起来
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • 请教下ubuntu下有没有虚拟机软件能装windows系统的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453419 我想把我的主系统换成ubuntu来用，但是有时候还是需要在windows下处理一些东西，所以我想有没有类似windows下的VM软件那样的，可以在ubuntu下运行windows的虚拟机软件。请知道的朋友告诉下，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表
<kves> ─> 于 由 kaker — 2013-12-10 9:33
<onlylove> Niac: 为什么要看网上的教程，nvidia和amd官方都有说明
<Niac> 官方就一条执行命令，其实要卸载和关闭一些东西的
<freeflying> imtxc, 早毛啊,我 还没下班呢
<onlylove> Niac: 要卸载的东西是ubuntu额外装的，其他发行版不会装的
<onlylove> Niac: 要关闭的东西？
<onlylove> Niac: 我记得n卡要关掉X
<imtxc> freeflying: 你现在在哪个时区啊
<onlylove> Niac: 所以用官方包还是发行版自己的包，你自己决定
<freeflying> imtxc, UTC-8
<Niac> 去哪里找一些好玩的hacker tool啊
<onlylove> hadoop的文档真少，就能去apache找，都不肯多带一点
<onlylove> 我突然觉得我自己编译的时候应该搞个带文档的
<abineQ> ls
<Niac> 做运维除了要求会写脚本，还需要什么
<abineQ> niac会民工的体力活
<abineQ> 系统攻城狮的活
<onlylove> Niac: 要能干体力活，扛着4U的服务器和存储爬6楼是基本功
<Niac> 我是说技术方面的，或者什么证书之类的
<onlylove> Niac: 要懂得网络，调试cisco三层交换机小意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 4U, 六楼？
<Niac> 我以前就是网络专业的
<onlylove> Niac: 要懂得系统和存储，还要知道数据库
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要试试不
<iIlL10Oo> Niac: 还要会数据库备份，还原，安装系统
<Niac> 这也不难吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不行
<Niac> 可能系统和存储不懂
<onlylove> Niac: 恩，很好
<onlylove> Niac: 合格率
<imtxc> onlylove: 确实是个体力活
<Niac> 系统和存储包括哪些具体的内容
<onlylove> Niac: 你连dba的活一起干了，给老板省了不少钱，好孩子
<onlylove> imtxc: 我干过搬着1U赶火车的事情
<Niac> 省下的那部分钱会算入我工资吗
<onlylove> Niac: 怎么可能会
<imtxc> onlylove: 1U 有啥压力
<onlylove> Niac: 自然是在老板腰包里
<onlylove> imtxc: dell 1950
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个东西在于不好搬，如果是塔式的，就随便搬了
<Niac> 貌似dba我干不来
<onlylove> imtxc: 我很庆幸当时不是R710
<imtxc> onlylove: 前段时间我还经常搬 R720 和 2950 来着。。
<Azurewrath> onlylove: 你们老板黑心啊
<onlylove> Azurewrath: 怎么黑心了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过我搬的距离比较短，几十m
<Azurewrath> onlylove: 1U啊
<Azurewrath> onlylove: 赶火车
<imtxc> onlylove: 710 那种货，一个人怎么能搬着跑
<onlylove> imtxc: 我最喜欢的是inspur 的机器，不能叫沉。是死沉
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，我搬着赶火车，你才几十米
<imtxc> onlylove: 需要单手上机架的能力么
<onlylove> imtxc: 从检票口，到站台
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示单手提不动1950
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
<onlylove> imtxc: 乱摸会出事的
<imtxc> onlylove: 问题不大，怀孕了再说
<onlylove> imtxc: 我能问下，你那单手上架，是上最高的那个槽位么
<zsc> imtxc: 哪个怀孕,你还是他?还是都?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又没说我能上去。。。
<imtxc> zsc: 不要瞎打听
<imtxc> zsc: 这个圈子比你想象的要乱
<zsc> imtxc: 我是是想表达下想法//
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天我们组管事的都请假了...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 可以看一天dota视频了
<imtxc> iMadper: 今天是个什么日子
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道
 * zsc 老虎不在家,猴子称大王?
<onlylove> Niac: 好孩子，好好学习，有能力不要在中国当管理员，没出息的
<onlylove> Niac: 中国这地方，你的当CEO
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚来这公司的时候，有一周时间，管我的三级领导全都不在。。。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 等于你们都休假了
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/281586
<iMadper> 三级领导? 还有这称呼? 跟三级片啥关系? cc imtxc
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总早
<black_angel> 这图给力呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是领导，领导的领导，领导的领导的领导
<freeflying> iMadper, 早啥啊,还没下班
<imtxc> iMadper: 再大的就管不到我了。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没下班当然是早了, 一天的生活始于下班
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就没见过领导的领导...
<imtxc> 擦，！！！ 谁发的图！！
<iMadper> black_angel:  /topic
<imtxc> kick && ban
<imtxc> 老子上班呢
<iMadper> black_angel: 这么露骨的色情图片, 这个频道是禁止的
<imtxc> 旁边有人呢！ 点开了 怎么办
<Niac> 可是我家没钱开公司啊，怎么当ceo
<black_angel> 这事要问度娘呀
<iMadper> Niac: 那你可以去演三级片
<Niac> 没有天赋
<iMadper> lpy: ping
<iMadper> lpy: 现在nnnd稳定重现bug了
<lpy> iMadper: pong
<lpy> iMadper:  来 owo
<imtxc> owo 是什么暗号？
<iMadper> lpy: 我先慢慢描述, 别急. 描述问题一定要组织好语言, 我不能不会提问
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> imtxc: owo 是表情
<lpy> imtxc:  OwO 的缩小版
<imtxc> g 0w0
<^k^> imtxc: 0w0 http://www.google.com/#q=0w0A face used to represent wide-eyed while trying to be cute. Another version of the "cat face" in most anime, but with wide eyes for emphasis. Could...
 * zsc 缺少度娘的抚慰..
<iMadper> lpy: 就是, 很多网站会打不开(一直空白页面), 比如play.baidu.com 或者是 www.douban.com之类的, 但是很多网站能打开, 比如www.yixun.com之类的. 我自己去ping play.baidu.com很顺畅, dns解析很快, ping的延迟也很小. 用其他浏览器(opera也没有问题.)
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度音乐盒 (@ baidu.com)
<lpy> iMadper: 什么？
<lpy> iMadper:  我在宿舍也会。。。
<jyf> imtxc: (*@*)
<iMadper> lpy: 有什么办法能以debug的方式访问一个页面, 然后获得所有的log吗?
<lpy> iMadper:  我还以为我网速不行。。。
<imtxc> 原来是卖萌啊 lpy
<iMadper> lpy: 我tmd遇到很多次了...
<jyf> imtxc: (.人.)
<lpy> imtxc:  必须是！ owo
<lpy> iMadper: 但是我在实验室还没遇到过。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  更新下你的 nightly？
<iMadper> lpy: 更新不了呀nnnnd
<iMadper> lpy: 连不上你们的更新服务器
<iMadper> lpy: 我在家和公司都不行
<lpy> 点 about nightly 然后手动点更新
<lpy> 什么。。
<lpy> 翻个墙？
<Niac> 一群基佬卖什么萌 啊
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<iMadper> lpy: 一直显示 connecting to nightly.mozilla.org...
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<Azurewrath> 图片好评，看起来很爽很给力，抱歉回晚了。
<iMadper> lpy: 是不是插件的问题? autoproxy?
<onlylove> iMadper: 这啥bug
<lpy> iMadper:  手动去下个吧 lol~~~
<lpy> iMadper:  我也是用 autoproxy
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 我更新下aur
<lpy> iMadper:  autoproxy 开全局也不行？
<iMadper> lpy: 我关了shadowsock, 开autoproxy全局, 他都不给我提示proxy sever 拒绝访问
<iMadper> lpy: 说明, 还没到需要联网的地步就已经死了????
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 来提交patch呀
<iMadper> lpy: 我去关了我的本地dns缓存试试看去
<zsc> iMadper: 用ip试试?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：win7下装ubuntu双系统，重启后进不了ubuntu,怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453421 昨天在win764位下使用U盘安装ubuntu13.10，装完重启后是一个黑屏，进不去，然后我在win7下使用EasyBCD把安装ubuntu的boot盘添加进,开机重启还是黑屏，这是为什么呢？我的电脑是笔记本的thinakpad e431 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 amspring — 2013-12-10 9:58
<lpy> 啥 patch owo  今天凌晨刚被 review 了。。。现在在改  patch。。。
<iMadper> zsc: 不太行, 因为会被跳到别的地方...
<imtxc> whois lpy
<lpy> iMadper:  老外真有耐心。。。我把 快 4 千行的测试换了新的 测试接口   然后他居然全给 review 了。。。
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: chrome 按 f12
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: fx的问题...
<imtxc> lpy, iMadper 你俩是同事？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是.
<lpy> imtxc:  owo
<imtxc> lpy: 乃在 mozilla?
<iMadper> lpy: 貌似就是dns缓存的问题了
<lpy> imtxc:  没。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 现在奇迹般的好了
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~~~
<iIlL10Oo> lpy: 可能是 travis-ci
<iMadper> lpy: 所以是dns缓存刷新了
<iMadper> lpy: 所有网站同时可以上了
<iMadper> lpy: 赞.
<lpy> iMadper:  赞！
<imtxc> iMadper: linux 里面可以刷新DNS缓存？
<lpy> iMadper:  怎么删除 dns 缓存？ = =。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我自建的用户态的dns缓存...  cc lpy
<iMadper> dnsmasq
<lpy> iMadper: ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧………… 我就说……
<lpy> ╮(╯▽╰)╭  改得要吐血了。。
<imtxc> jyf: 你也卖萌啊
<iMadper> lpy: lkml上面, 有几个德国佬, review特别细心, 你动词没加s都给你指出来
<lpy> iMadper: lol~ 德国佬
<RainFlying> lpy: iMadper : 如果用了 nscd 的话，重启 nscd 就可以了。
<Niac> 高贵的日耳曼民族
<iMadper> RainFlying: 没用. dnsmasq, 也是重启就行
<iMadper> RainFlying: 不过我已经关了他了
<zsc> 德国佬的风格就是严谨
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> imtxc: 来给说说你那个德国产的耳机做工多精良
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • rtl8818eu 不稳定求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453422 13.10的版本，链接上wifi 1分钟之后就开始链接不了。请问下谁知道是怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 Big猪猪 — 2013-12-10 10:15
<jyf> imtxc: 哥不卖萌
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我觉得很神奇的是，Linux 居然没有命令可以清楚缓存的。Windows 可以用 ipconfig /flushdns ， OS X 可以用 dscacheutil -clearcache，就 Linux 需要奇怪的东西。
<Niac> 我boss吹牛在德国住了好几年
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 不要提德国耳机
<RainFlying> Niac: 我们这边最大的那个 Manager 是德国妹子！
<lpy> iMadper:  做工精良。。。
<Niac> 可是在言语措辞方面觉得挺没文化的
<lpy> iMadper:  就是长得丑
<Niac> 德国也有野鸡大学吗
<Niac> RainFlying 我喜欢丑的
<iMadper> lpy: 做工可能能比Haiti或者Sri好一点儿吧
<lpy> iMadper:  好吧。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 确实是进口货，made in Germany? 不是asamebled in China?
<iMadper> onlylove: imtxc 的耳机, 你问问他吧, 我记不清了
<onlylove> imtxc: 来，把made in China的标签给那谁看看
<imtxc> onlylove: P
<imtxc> onlylove: 正经的 Made in Germany
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> onlylove: 做工渣到爆
<imtxc> onlylove: 一眼看上去，你说那是三手都有人信
<onlylove> imtxc: 有钱买德国货的土豪
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要知道，made in Germany和made in Japan是质量和做工的代名词
<iMadper> 喜闻乐见.
<iMadper> 事实胜于雄辩.
<onlylove> iMadper: 肿么办，肿么安慰imtxc那受伤的小心灵
<iMadper> onlylove: 可见你一直理解的是错的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用安慰.
<onlylove> iMadper: 表示见识过made in Germany的收音机和made in Japan的游戏机和笔记本，比国货强
<onlylove> iMadper: 顺便吐槽下Australia的HP
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 笔记本我承认, 毕竟国内就一个sb一般的thinkpad, 做工跟神舟半斤八两
<onlylove> iMadper: 表示拆过Australia的一个17寸HP，做工和国内HP差不多
<imtxc> onlylove: 那耳机质量还可以
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是外观看起来不讲究
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜亚动力有好看的？
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 没 dnsmasq 呢？
<imtxc> onlylove: 新耳机都有划伤之类的
<iMadper> onlylove: t50p/dt1350/custom one pro
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying:  └─> file build/host/src/proc.o
<iIlL10Oo> build/host/src/proc.o: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<imtxc> 1350 不难看啊
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-debian-ubuntu-flush-clear-dns-cache/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: How To Flush Linux / UNIX DNS Cache
<onlylove> imtxc: 新耳机有划伤？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊，有，而且我确认是新的
 * iMadper 拜亚动力高端耳机好看的很多呀
<iMadper> t70/t70p
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: nscd 不是系统必须的组件，bind 就更跟基本搭不上边了，所以很可能这两个在系统上都没有，比如我的系统上就不会有。
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种东西能出厂？
<imtxc> onlylove: 能啊
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 而且用了 nslcd 的话，nscd 还经常惹麻烦的。
<imtxc> iMadper: 神舟不也开始关注做工了么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 神舟最近的本我没见过
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前的, 做工是不行
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟现在的tp差不多
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<RainFlying> iMadper: 神船质量还不错的。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 看运气.
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于 unzip awk sed chmod 复合应用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453423 是这样的，今天使用mv手贱把解压的ZIP全部都移动到根目录了。。各种重合。。 我简单的尝试 unzip -l /path/filename.zip | awk '{print $4}' | sed -e 's/被替换/替换成指令/' 解决了。。可是有个问题。。我想直接运行输出流。。我是使用重定向生成
<imtxc> iMadper: 听说他们家的蓝天模具什么的挺高级的
<iMadper> 听名字就高级
<onlylove> http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-10390984-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 便携耳机神器--拜亚动力DT1350让我移情别恋啦！ - 耳机/耳塞 综合区 - iMP3随身影音
<onlylove> imtxc: 你如果见识过05年左右的神船，你就知道神船做工不好的名声怎么来的了
<onlylove> imtxc: ABS就ABS吧，你别掉漆，开裂啊
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在tp的低端货，做工真心不咋样，特别是SL系列
<imtxc> kpw2 的背光有没有好一点
<iMadper> onlylove: x230渣, 别的不知道.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 你又想买?
<onlylove> iMadper: 把sl系列和同价位的神船放一起拆，还不知道谁的好
<imtxc> iMadper: 有人想买，但是 kpw1 的背光真心没法推荐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 跪求8.04LTS的离线升级包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453424 由于我的Ubuntu上安装的软件不支持新版本的Ubuntu，只能装在8.04 Server LTS上，但现在所有官方的网站都不提供8.04的软件升级包了，请问那位有收藏的，能否给我下载一下，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sealeung — 2013-12-10 10:46
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道. 不过同价位同级别的hp 4230s, 做工严丝合缝设计也好, 用料也好. 秒掉x230几条街.
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦...
<onlylove> iMadper: 惠普确实严丝合缝……好处是，不好拆……
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁说的?
<iMadper> onlylove: 免螺丝, 有个活动的开关, 一推就开
<onlylove> iMadper: 免螺丝拿下主板么
<iMadper> onlylove: 当然你要把主板都拆出来, 那就麻烦点儿了, 人家也不要你拿出来, 不过还是比sony的容易拆
<iMadper> onlylove: 人家厂商本来就不让你拿出主板来
<iMadper> onlylove: 需要拆主板的问题, 应该交给售后去做.
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是，有的本
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就是设计问题了
<imtxc> iMadper: 除一下尘，确实需要拆了主板。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 售后？去不起啊
<imtxc> 比如 dell，三爽
<iMadper> onlylove: 全免费呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 他们舍不得花钱在设计上
<onlylove> iMadper: 前几天，我那asus的主板电池松了，当时以为是没电了，打电话给asus，开口140啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 记得三爽有款机器，有个螺丝，居然是斜的... 不知道制造的时候那个角度是怎么拧进去的
<onlylove> iMadper: 逼着我自己拆啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不保修?
<onlylove> iMadper: 09年的机器了
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 过保就该这样呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> onlylove: 你买的时候就该考虑用多少年, 保多少年了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你买的时候不延保???
<onlylove> iMadper: 你的意思是，我该买个新机器了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的意思是, 你既然当初不延保, 现在修需要交钱不是很正常吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 保两年的机器，延保一年也过期了
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就延2年
<onlylove> iMadper: 我怎么知道我这机器能用几年
<imtxc> onlylove: 去什么售后，直接去中关村找 gfrog , adam 他们哇
<iMadper> onlylove: 保几年用几年
<onlylove> iMadper: 没钱买新的
<onlylove> imtxc: 拉倒吧，他们一堆写代码的
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我拆过不少机器
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> 对嘛, 你已经把自己当作售后了, 那机器好不好拆有啥关系? 反正我们都是交给售后解决的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我家小伙伴，第一代AMD黑盒5000的双核，07年的机器，当时i7出2600K的时候就想换，结果到现在，4770K了，还没换成
<onlylove> iMadper: 售后和售后不一样
 * iMadper 扯远了. 只是想说, 机器不好拆 != 做工不好     
<imtxc> iMadper: 走售后有时候很慢
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没说不好拆等于做工不好啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 很慢？你真客气
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 要提前打电话让他们进零件, 才能当天修好.
<onlylove> iMadper: 提前打电话订零件都不一定能当天好
<imtxc> 现在电子产品售后水果是最好的了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且提前打电话让他们进零件，基本等于你帮他们判断故障，他们省心了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不, 我描述问题, 他们判断.
<iMadper> onlylove: 描述问题, 是客户需要做的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 描述不清呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 我asus笔记本, 换主板, 换屏幕都是当天搞定的
<iMadper> onlylove: 去死呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 描述不清, 不去死还能干嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你让上帝去死？
<iMadper> onlylove: 活着也是受罪.
<iMadper> onlylove: 何不去死
<iMadper> onlylove: 连人话都说不利索, 活着干嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果对方是一个70多的老大爷呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 是不是真的该去死了
<onlylove> iMadper: 电脑都用不利索的人，打个电话问你怎么办，你让人去死？
<iMadper> onlylove: 让他找别人说呀
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求助】here document中如何调用系统函数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453425 here document中可以识别变量，但能否调用系统函数呢？ 例如 #！/bin/bash filename=aa.log cat >$filename <<EOF %Just a test $filename echo $filename EOF 如何让 echo $filename 被执行呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 halfwolf — 2013-12-10 11:02
<onlylove> iMadper: 你明显不是做售后的料
<iMadper> onlylove: 70岁, 干嘛都不行了, 很可能连医院也去不了, 这是医院的错?
<iMadper> onlylove: 售后本来就不需要干预这个
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还真不是.
 * imtxc 坐下来围观
<onlylove> imtxc: 围观毛线，你要从客户口袋里面掏钱的
<iMadper> onlylove: 总抓不住你的重点. 不知道你的核心观点是啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥核心观点
<imtxc> 不是谈做工呢么！
<onlylove> iMadper: 观点是，客服要尽可能快的解决问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 做工的问题早谈过去了
 * iMadper 我一直在说做工的问题. 
 * iMadper 只不过我说做工好, onlylove 就扯皮说不好拆
 * iMadper 完全抓不住重点. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 我们已经从做工问题扯到售后了，你延迟了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没扯皮说不好拆
<iMadper> <onlylove> iMadper: 惠普确实严丝合缝……好处是，不好拆……
<iMadper> onlylove: ^^ 不是你说的, 是另外一个人说的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是不好拆，怎么来
<onlylove> iMadper: 不好拆还不准吐槽？
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后我的观点是, 好不好拆, 不影响评定他的做工
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么到售后上的
<onlylove> iMadper: [11:03] <onlylove> iMadper: 我没说不好拆等于做工不好啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 算了, 不跟你扯了, 每次你都不知道自己想表达什么
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也没有否定你的观点啊
 * iMadper 求逻辑.
<onlylove> iMadper: [11:12] <onlylove> iMadper: [11:03] <onlylove> iMadper: 我没说不好拆等于做工不好啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 要毛逻辑
<iMadper> lpy: size_of::<Foo>()  这语法真难看
<liemehoc> flvcd有没有替代
<liemehoc> 现在好多都解析不了
<iMadper> liemehoc: 干嘛的东西?
<liemehoc> iMadper: http://flvcd.com/
<^k^> liemehoc ... ⇪ err: no title
<iMadper> liemehoc: 恩, 啥叫好多都解析不了?
<iMadper> liemehoc: 这东西有linux版本你在用?
<liemehoc> iMadper: 土豆和搜狐视频解析不了
<liemehoc> iMadper: 以前是直接返回解析结果的
<liemehoc> iMadper: 现在不给力了
<iMadper> liemehoc: 你是用来下载视频?
<liemehoc> iMadper: 看视频  不想装flash
<iMadper> liemehoc: 这东西有linux版?
<liemehoc> iMadper: 不用   写个shell就行
<iMadper> liemehoc: 学习了
<liemehoc> iMadper: 现在残了
<iMadper> liemehoc: 由于网络限制，土豆网视频只能用硕鼠下载，请点下面的按钮继续...
<iMadper> liemehoc: 我这里倒是能解析...
<iMadper> liemehoc: 但是, 不能下载...
 * iMadper 先去吃饭
<liemehoc> iMadper: how
<iMadper> liemehoc: 什么how? 我就是装上插件, 然后在土豆视频页面点一下, 他就出来了, 不过要用硕鼠下载....
 * iMadper leave
<liemehoc> iMadper: 能看到解析结果？
<liemehoc> iMadper: 什么插件
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于管理cups时要求输入的密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453427 记得以前用localhost:631管理打印机时会要求输入用户名和密码的。 现在我用localhost:631管理时没有这个提示了。 请问如何清除那个用户名和密码，并重新输入。 另外，这个用户名和密码是普通用户的还是root的？ 我的usb打印机总是提
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 海外党的看过来，人在海外用代理软件玩国内游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453431 相信国内的玩家都知道,国内看国外的网站，或者玩游戏玩国外的游戏，都需要翻墙，同样的，国外的华人玩家要想玩国内的游戏，同样需要翻墙，国内外的网络无形间竖起了一道墙，这让很多网友都觉得很可惜，
<Niac> 装油猴，装脚本，可以直接下视频
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<zsc> hi
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  12:05 
<iMadper> liemehoc: https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/flvcd-helper/
<gfrog> akong: ping.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: FLVCD Helper :: Firefox 附加组件
<akong> gfrog, hi
<iMadper> liemehoc: http://www.flvcd.com/parse.php?kw=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tudou.com%2Fprograms%2Fview%2FPhn4I1yWTqM%2F&flag=one&format=real
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 正在为您解析，请耐心等候 - FLVCD硕鼠官网|FLV下载
<gfrog> akong: kvmvapic.bin 这玩意是干嘛用的？
<akong> gfrog, KVM模拟的中断器，guest可以对其编程
<gfrog> akong: 没他的话就没法模拟apic了呗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • fedora安装崩溃了 每次都是这个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453432 每次都是这个选项 好烦啊 fedora就是装不起来 设置软件源出错 [codedefault vesamenu.c32 timeout 600 display boot.msg <br /
<akong> gfrog, qemu也模拟， 可以替换kvmapic
<imtxc> iMadper: digitalocean san francisco 居然满了…… 不知道 new york 速度怎么样啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不怎么样...
<iMadper> imtxc: 延迟不小
<imtxc> iMadper: 你用的哪里
<iMadper> imtxc: new york
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> iMadper: 那天薅的优惠只剩下一个了，别的被ban了
<iMadper> imtxc: 正常...
<gfrog> akong: 还是没懂。这文件有没有无所谓？
<akong> gfrog, 如果要使用KVM模拟的更精准的apic timer, 必须有这个文件
<gfrog> akong: 找到了，多谢。 e5ad936b0fd7dfd7fd7908be6f9f1ca88f63b96b
<akong> gfrog, 如果不enable KVMapic，默认使用qemu提供的
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  12:57 
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  13:10 
<hoxily> zsc: test
<andfool> 什么linux
<andfool> 可以代替freedos做优盘系统？
<Guest23598> hello ubuntu
<iMadper> ...
<Guest23598> hello ubuntu cn
<iMadper> ,,,
<Guest23598> Can't  you  use "...."
<Guest23598> This is the first time that I use IRC under ubuntu
<zsc> Guest23598: can u spk chinese...??
<zsc> Guest23598: because i love china so much..!
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然沒被馬總統扣留
<onlylove> zsc: China and china are different words
<adam8157> huntxu: 哼 他敢
<onlylove> adam8157: 爆他菊花？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然沒去探望阿扁
<adam8157> ...
<zsc> onlylove: R U germ佬,P知识分子i..
<happyaron> adam8157: 上次找你帮忙那童鞋说收到邮件交了简历以后就没消息了……
<adam8157> happyaron: 那个同学?
<onlylove> zsc: china小写是瓷器，没有小写的chinese
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，我发给你的那个。
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦 rh啊
<jyf> adam8157:  看看这个 http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/190976293706?lpid=82
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Free SHIP Gigabyte GB XM1 3537 Intel Core i7 3537U 2 0GHz Intel HM77 V GbE | eBay
<happyaron> adam8157: en
<zsc> onlylove: 我自己造的词,,china是China的别名,你不懂...
<jyf> 500刀比国内淘宝上的价格便宜了1k
<adam8157> happyaron: 经常这样吧
<happyaron> zsc: 瓷器过？
<adam8157> jyf: 你要买咩
<happyaron> adam8157: 这是啥情况呢，觉得不行，还是忘记了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不知道, 一般是被ignore了吧...
<onlylove> happyaron: 表搭理没文化的，提问的智慧里面貌似说过没人喜欢错误的拼写和语法
<happyaron> ...
<zsc> happyaron: onlylove在知识分子里是最落后,而且我就看不起知识分子...
<happyaron> 。。。
<onlylove> zsc: 有啥证据证明我落后啊
<onlylove> zsc: 好吧我知道为啥了
<adam8157> jyf: ?
<jyf> adam8157: 有点想
 * zsc 我就是瞧不起P知识分子
<Niac> why
<onlylove> happyaron: 和你讲，就是那个妹子，dreameyesonme，谁和她近 zsc看不起谁，比方说black_angel
<jyf> onlylove: 提问的智慧只是一种观点而已
<onlylove> jyf: 可是china和China就是不一样
<jyf> 看成婊子了 额
<jyf> onlylove: 这个干我毛事
<happyaron> onlylove: 原来如此
 * zsc black_angel也看不起知识分子的
<onlylove> happyaron: 那天还说我贱骨头
<Niac> 中国有知识分子吗
<onlylove> Niac: 么有
<happyaron> 好吧
<onlylove> Niac: 中国有流氓
<zsc> Niac: 原则上讲,没有,都是自封的
<Niac> 话说我吐糟又进步了
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: LinuxLive USB Creator
<iIlL10Oo> 这个能用不
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.csdn.net/liangcaiyun2013/article/details/10410797
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: win7下制作ubuntu系统安装启动盘和U盘安装ubuntu全过程 - 梁彩云的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<adam8157> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/95953
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 美国亚马逊今日特价 Kindle 5、 Kindle Fire HD 16GB、 Kindle Fire HDX 7 16GB Wi-Fi_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iIlL10Oo> 亚马逊 牛逼，支持
<jyf> 亚马逊又出新口味了？
<Niac> 我都kindle3都不能买书
<adam8157> iMadper: 准备再买一双皮鞋了, 觉得运动鞋不好看了
<iIlL10Oo> 仓库牛逼
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买吧, 我没啥心情呀...
<iIlL10Oo> 我都是看淘宝电纸书
<Niac> adam8157 穿皮鞋的都是土豪，有没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 没心情? 最近咋了
<iMadper> adam8157: 最近不知道写啥了, 没啥我能修的bug呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 只能自己看书看代码什么的
<iMadper> adam8157: 不开心
<adam8157> iMadper: 安心打台球羽毛球乒乓球篮球
<iMadper> adam8157:  ... ... 好吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 有台球乒乓球羽毛球你还不开心个毛
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都不玩呀
<imtxc> iMadper: …… 不打台球，怎么能跳槽去C家
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得是他不会……
<imtxc> adam8157: 回来了？
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 加油锻炼拍照水平啊
<jyf> imtxc: 你太天真了 你真以为他们的台球都是拿来打的？
<imtxc> g 台球的神秘用途
<onlylove> imtxc: 要adam锻炼拍照做啥
<^k^> imtxc: 台球的神秘用途 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=台球的神秘用途 2013年10月4日 |...| 尽管未必精通，甚至未必会打|台球|，但是诸如张歆艺、应采儿这样的女明星在 |...| 妖娆 ，而且球房的灯光还能营造某种气氛，让他们的性感又多了一份|神秘|。 |.....| 乌海市 消防新兵被老兵轮番暴打 · 24省去年超生罚款200亿元无人公开|用途
<^k^> ─> |.
<imtxc> ooooo  是这样啊
<imtxc> jyf: 赞
<zsc> onlylove: 给你出写真..
<onlylove> zsc: 和你有半毛钱关系？adam连我在哪都找不到
 * imtxc 继续水会午叫
<onlylove> 看来我有必要ignore某人 了
<imtxc> s/水/睡
<imtxc> onlylove: 又不开心了哇？
<onlylove> 聊天都聊不清净
 * zsc 这说明和某人也没有半毛钱关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 木有啊
<onlylove> zsc: 流氓就是流氓，吐槽水平果然不一般
<jyf> imtxc: 没事多连连吞台球
 * zsc 强过P姿势分子最落后一员的你吧
<onlylove> zsc: 我从来没说我是知识分子，看不起知识分子的只有流氓
<zsc> onlylove: 流氓不可怕,可怕的是没文化
<onlylove> zsc: 给人带帽子的也是流氓，参考十年动乱
 * iMadper 好困... 下午两点, 睡觉的好时候
<zsc> onlylove: 给人带帽子的也是流氓,参考某个没文化的人..
<lpy> iMadper:  睡觉？浪费绳命啊少年
<onlylove> zsc: 我再没文化不会混淆China和china，不像某清高
<iMadper> lpy: 那你别睡...
<lpy> iMadper:  不午睡 lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: 最近的bug都是numa balance之类的, 我看都看不懂...
<zsc> onlylove: 我没说你没文化,既然你承认,我也没办法...
<lpy> iMadper:   lol~~~ 来给 thunderbird 打patch？
<happyaron> iMadper: 看来你在猫猫学的东西很多嘛
<onlylove> zsc: 在文化人面前不敢说自己有文化
<lpy> iMadper:  rust 有很多 easy bug
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥都不会还学东西很多...
<iMadper> lpy: 是吗?
<iMadper> lpy: 我去看看去...
<happyaron> iMadper: 至少你能接触到嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 自己订阅的lkml, 谁都能订阅呀
<iMadper> happyaron: linux-mm和linux-efi
<happyaron> iMadper: 那么大量就轰死了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我都定了, 而且没有设置过滤
<happyaron> iMadper: 因为有人付你钱……
<happyaron> iMadper: 可是没人付钱给我看啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 屁, 业余时间好伐
<onlylove> 好啦，ignore完成
<iMadper> happyaron: 上班要弄上班的事情呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 上班休闲的时候可以看看嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你也可以呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 你看的是工作相关的呀，老板看见你弄这个，总不会觉得你不务正业吧。
<lpy> iMadper: https://github.com/mozilla/rust/issues?labels=E-easy&page=1&state=open
<kves> lpy ⇪ ti: Issues · mozilla/rust · GitHub
<iMadper> lpy: 很赞的样子!
<lpy> kves 是 kk 进化版本？
<happyaron> lpy: 那是kk他爸
 * roylez 上班了
<iMadper> lpy: 是忘了改名字的kk
<lpy> happyaron:  lol~
 * roylez 下班了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<kves> lpy, 对不起！他们是完全一样的？  14:04 
<happyaron> adam8157: 踢出去
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 乃们在搞啥...
 * iMadper 不加入你们之间的较量
<dreameyesonme> weishenme  mianbanshang meiyou pinyin?
 * iMadper t掉用拼音的那个. 
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 拼音不是可以阅读的语言. 尤其是你都不打空格
<dreameyesonme> bushi  wodakaidiannao meiyoushurufa
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 所以你至少要在每个单字后面空格, 或者用英文.
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 融科对面那个叫中关村体育馆 还是海淀体育馆
<dreameyesonme> ==  wo xu yao chong qi me ?
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 中关村
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Qh7PC/T2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<kves> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<dreameyesonme> chong qi hui hao me
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 中关村文化体育中心
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 谁知道你做了什么? 你至少要说你做了什么, 我们才能知道呀. 你用的是ibus输入法?
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [ubuntu12.10(64bit)]如何升级xorg-edgers新版nvidia显卡受限驱动(实战) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453436 [ubuntu12.10(64bit)]如何升级xorg-edgers新版nvidia显卡受限驱动(实战) linux上的3d商业游戏越来越多了.首当其冲的,steam平台的. http://store.steampowered.com/browse/li ... =1_4_4__12 但是呢,比如ubuntu 12.10 64bit的,上来官方源
<iIlL10Oo> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/309141101.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ C:\Windows\winsxs文件夹下是什么文件，可以删除吗？_百度知道
 * adam8157 谁要amazon us gift card?
<RainFlying> 原来 Android 4.3 开始，英文界面下中文联系人排序也有问题了。
<RainFlying> Android 这学习 iOS 怎么都学些奇怪的东西？
<roylez> adam8157: 白送？
<GODDOG-telephone> 白送
<adam8157> roylez: 按钞买出
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> gfrog: 那玩儿还不是直接买的 我买过
<gfrog> adam8157: 实体卡啊，还得转运回来。还容易寄丢
<adam8157> gfrog: 信用卡里多了几十美元钞, 应还金额是负的, 不好看
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱说的电子的
<gfrog> adam8157: 强迫症啊，我擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 一点点, 你要不要嘞
<adam8157> gfrog: 解救我一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 那没啥意思，没啥马上要买的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有东西要买的话记得解救我
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前我偏好日淘。又便宜又快
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧, 那种东西也可以过海关么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 滚粗
<imtxc> ubuntu 里面的 offlinimap 咋这么不靠谱儿捏
<roylez> adam8157: 不是白送你好意思
<adam8157> roylez: 好
<ofan> iMadper: http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/11/tnhyui-earphone-burn-in/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Please Stop 'Burning In' Your Earphones | Gadget Lab | Wired.com
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的 offlineimap 配置里面有密码么，没有的话贴出来下下
<iIlL10Oo> http://bitcoin.org/zh_CN/you-need-to-know
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: 你需要了解的一些事 - 比特币
<iMadper> imtxc: 有.
<iMadper> ofan: ...
<iMadper> ofan: 我看看去
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 广东理工 _NO.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453438 统计信息: 发表于 由 sows — 2013-12-10 14:57
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc roylez 最近流行isync/mbsync, 和mutt一个作者, 据说又快又稳定
<iMadper> adam8157: 替代offlineimap的? 赞.
<adam8157> iMadper: 是
 * adam8157 wikipedia又发邮件过来要钱... 准备给点
<onlylove> adam8157: 看起来经常给wikipedia捐钱的样子
<adam8157> onlylove: 捐过一点点
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃手里还有闲钱
<Niac> 一点点是多少
<adam8157> 几美元
<adam8157> 还给vim捐过, 正在考虑给debian捐点
<jyf> 我昨天给wiki捐了几块
<tryit> 都是土豪啊
<jyf> 就3刀
<jyf> 他们又天天讨饭
<jyf> 刚好我paypal里有点余额 要是叫我填信用卡 我就懒得弄了
<roylez> adam8157: 需求不高呢。自从用了inbox zero，一周看邮件不超过10次
<jyf> adam8157: imap的操作用哪个？
<adam8157> jyf: 操作?
<imtxc> eexpress: opera 真吃内存，我总共 2G  swap, 居然给我吃成 0 了...
<imtxc> 才开了 4 个tab
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 帽帽楼下的中体倍力重新装修了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 发我短消息呢
<jyf> adam8157: manipulate?
<eexpress> imtxc: 傻吧。swap就是缓存，可设置的。和吃内存啥关系。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 是的.
<jyf> adam8157: 刚搜到个中东网站 刊登了个文章提倡自己在家培养螺旋藻来吃
<imtxc> eexpress: 反正内存和 swap 都成 0 了
<adam8157> jyf: sync的就好啊, 当然你可以发指令
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这都多少年了...还发我
<jyf> swap没意思了
<eexpress> 你咋不说，历史记录还可以回退，这功能多好用。保存在缓存里面啊。 imtxc
<jyf> adam8157: 我现在走fetchmail抓邮件下来 然后mutt看 其实有些邮件我想把删除操作同步到线上去
<jyf> 我不喜欢邮箱里塞太多无用的邮件
<eexpress> adam8157: 你回来了啊
<adam8157> jyf: 我们都是sync的 双向
<adam8157> eexpress: 嗯
<jyf> adam8157: 那给哥个说明文章照做下
<adam8157> jyf: http://linux.die.net/man/1/mbsync
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: mbsync(1): synchronize IMAP4/Maildir mailboxes - Linux man page
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那你就不该mutt
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 老系统, 没改过
<MeaCulpa> jyf: mutt单线程的，你那个要求会让mutt挂住
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 可以不用 我又不是非要用mutt
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 可惜没人有心思做个mutt这样的现代邮件客户端，你可以看看thunderbird的那个vim界面，或者alpine...如你不讨厌curse
<adam8157> happyaron: 怎么用paypal给debian捐钱? 那个SPI付款时要好多信息
<jyf> adam8157: 我是说你要把一套工具都给我提供 这个是同步的 那我怎么浏览？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你网速延迟低的话，完全可以用mutt打开imap目录
<adam8157> jyf: 我用mutt浏览
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我在北美用mutt打开gmail  imap很快的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你这不废话么 怎么可能延迟低
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你是有办法的人嘛~~
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那样的话我得在这个vps上用了
<jyf> 这样想也可以
<jyf> 那改改模式
<MeaCulpa> 恩，直接让他去开imap
<jyf> adam8157: 你的muttrc发出来参考下
<MeaCulpa> 去他的fetchmail imap2pop
<adam8157> jyf: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.muttrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<jyf> okay thanks
<jyf> adam8157: 螺旋藻那个真推荐你看
<MeaCulpa> 看看
 * adam8157 我还准备给aclu捐款...
<jyf> 前几天入了一枚btc
<jyf> 多亏了人民银行一纸通知 少投了几百
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕做友
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 国内都有作螺旋藻机了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 他是拿来做啥的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<imtxc> jyf: 我这边 ubuntu 下的 offlineimap 很虐心
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 发来看看 我看到那文章是叫你自己做蛋白补充来吃的
<jyf> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> jyf: 不用 daemon 模式没问题
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我只是匆匆google了一下
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 国内对螺旋藻都是吹嘘功能 拿来做养生什么的
<adam8157> imtxc: 去试试mbsync吧, 我还没试 不过用过的都说好
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 貌似还是要培养基的嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不能用生活中现存的材料和厨房垃圾
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 没意义
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 哦，可以循环用...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 可以的啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: http://ori.hangzhou.com.cn/ornews/content/2012-09/15/content_4385776.htm
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 鲜活螺旋藻你喝过吗 家养海藻机受关注（图 视频） - 杭网原创 - 杭州网
<jyf> 还能尿液呢
<jyf> adam8157: 你这配置是只受inbox的？
<adam8157> jyf: 不是
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jyf: mutt是看的 不是收的
<adam8157> jyf: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc#L41
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.muttrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> 收邮件管mutt毛事情
<MeaCulpa> 看他的fetchmailrc和procmail, 如果有的话
<jyf> adam8157: 我有看到 你的只看三个filter的
<jyf> 我的就太多了  额
<adam8157> jyf: 我公司邮箱十几个mailboxes吧
<jyf> 我几十个 我喜欢用那个过滤器
<imtxc> jyf: offlineimap 收啊, mutt 里面只是看嘛
<jyf> imtxc: MeaCulpa 说可以直连啊
<imtxc> folderfilter = lambda foldername: foldername in ['INBOX', 'work', 'papapa']
<eexpress> 邮件那么多，你们是客服小姐么。
<jyf> 目前，家养海藻机还未正式投放市场，据了解，一台这样的机器要2万元左右，小的家用型的是5000元
<jyf> 订阅的比较多而已
<jyf> http://jaysonrowe.blogspot.com/2012/05/configuring-mutt-for-use-with-gmail-via.html  adam8157 不用你那个了 用这个
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ From the mind of a nerd: Configuring Mutt for use with GMail (via IMAP)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37560
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 亚马逊中国开始销售第二代Kindle Paperwhite
<adam8157> jyf: 这个会让你用得想死
<adam8157> jyf: 勿谓言之不预
<jyf> adam8157: 我已经在用了 就在我这个do的vps上
<MeaCulpa> jyf: http://dpaste.com/1498684/
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 多年前我的gmail imap远程folder-hook
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 在中国用，你想死
<adam8157> jyf: builtin的imap功能相当相当渣
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 废弃多年
<adam8157> jyf: 不要难为自己
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是imap功能渣渣，是mutt没多线程
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我在do vps上用的
<jyf> adam8157: 现在用就挺好的啊 只要网速上去 也没啥
<MeaCulpa> jyf: folder-hook你地明白？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不明白 请示下
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 就是在你选到另一个邮件的目录时候，去下邮件...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这目录本身就在远段
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 原理听起来烂
<adam8157> jyf: 我以前也是那么用的, 开了header和body的cache后速度还好, 但是经常死 cc MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 所以你操作mutt的时候会有很风骚的粘滞感
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 对
<jyf> 不过我本来就是要用这个上去经常邮件
<jyf> 最后留存的也不会很多的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是，死的一塌糊涂
<jyf> 当然如果能cache title会不错
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那还不如像我以前抓atom feed
<MeaCulpa> jyf: function chkgmail { curl -u $1:$2 --silent "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" |awk -F '</?title>|</?summary>|</?name>' 'NF<=1 {next;} /title/ {print "\n["substr($2,1,80)"]"};/summary/{print "\033[32m"$2"\033[39m";};/name/{print "\t--"$2}'; }
<MeaCulpa> $1 用户名， $2密码
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 401 => Net::HTTPUnauthorized for https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom -- no credentials found, provide some with #add_auth -- available realms: New mail feedin get body
<MeaCulpa> 前提是你用的是单步auth或者超级密码
<MeaCulpa> 也废弃了很久了...貌似这个atom feed 已经没了...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 先凑合着用这个 我要能操作
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那个螺旋藻机的还没开卖呢
<jyf> 而且太贵了
<MeaCulpa> 哇我还带颜色输出...
<jyf> 难道没有人写个mutt clone?
<jyf> 用python/ruby什么的做
 * MeaCulpa 哇超级密码果然可以
<MeaCulpa> jyf: alpine
<jyf> 我的密码是 sha512sum的 无所谓
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 但是我打赌你不喜欢alpine的ui, 很浓重的curse风格，gui
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 什么超级密码
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你用过finch么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gmail两步验证，回给你个超级密码
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 用过 一开始不习惯 后来感觉还行
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老长一串
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢的是他的gui里的G
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你用过finch么? 那就是浓重的curse UI, 说是中端里的，其实是gui
<gfrog> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=693 帝都招人了。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<MeaCulpa> jyf: alpine 就是那样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: scott发给我的 http://i.imgur.com/5bbs4Qc.jpg
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那怎么会不习惯呢 只要按键绑定别学emacs就好
 * MeaCulpa 话说现在还有人用tint么...slrn呢....
<ggarlic4> 用offlineimap+mutt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 英国要延迟退休了
<MeaCulpa> ggarlic4: 那是我们对话的基础，不用offlineimap
<ggarlic4> MeaCulpa: 好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: between 2 men...
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 英国大学生就业没压力吧？
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 不知道
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这个mutt是有点烦  我要去看看python的imap库怎么用
<jyf> 英国人不退休也不用拼命干活 其实也没啥
<jyf> 贵国就郁闷了
<black_angel> 知道就好
<MoveMyAss> gfrog: Ability to lift up to 25kg.
<iIlL10Oo> 年休有几天？
<iIlL10Oo> 35天吗？
<MoveMyAss> gfrog: Ability to work independently with little supervision 这条好
<MeaCulpa> jyf: http://i.imm.io/1lWBs.png
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ image/png
<iIlL10Oo> 工作1年，有2天年休。10年20天。50年100天。这样多好
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我的土制gmail checker还不错把
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 限于篇幅没有把html特数字替换放进去
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 信息很凌乱啊
 * MeaCulpa 凌乱
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢数据排列得很整齐 咔咔咔一齐全删了
<gfrog> MoveMyAss: 举重那个唬人的，根本没那么多机器搬
<jyf> 你这个风格我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 就三大信息，title, sender, 正文的一部分...
<jyf> 有个前同事 现在纠集了一伙人在做xrp的市场
<jyf> 怀疑要发财了 现在就哥最落魄
<MeaCulpa> 最近几年atom/rss里面有不正之风...搞全字符串转义
<jyf> 因为对老外的狗眼来说 辊斤铐 不算乱码 但是中国人非说是乱码 没办法啊
<MeaCulpa> 恩看网页没浏览器太操蛋了
 * jyf 想了个作弄人的 弄个文件里面随机放辊斤铐+问号
<palomino|working> 辊斤铐...
<MeaCulpa> [The Hack That Brought Foursquare Back From The Dead]
<MeaCulpa> http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;the-brilliant-foursquare-hack&#x2F;
 * MeaCulpa Hackernews也堕落了
<jyf> 还有个可能是正则转换的
<MeaCulpa> 直接用这种 $#x2F之类的符号...
<jyf> 超过ascii就弄成转义
<happyaron> 我想知道为啥乱码总能见到辊斤铐。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我是拿sprintf生成转义自点的
<happyaron> 为啥。。。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那是标准好吧 html entities
<MeaCulpa> 我是拿sprintf生成转义字典的，不是用html entities...
<jyf> happyaron: 有考证 详细去知乎站内搜下
<jyf> 但是那是标准
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，所以不搞了，要改代码，些死好多东西了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你居然写代码？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我只写一行
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 超过一行的，就忍了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dooloo还有么
 * MeaCulpa 没了...
<happyaron> adam8157: 不知道呢……
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 咋不撸了？cc roylez
<MeaCulpa> 估计没人撸，时间久了，就望了
<happyaron> adam8157: 是这个么 https://co.clickandpledge.com/advanced/default.aspx?wid=34115
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ Software in the Public Interest
<jyf> 不如做个各种研究的集中地
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<MeaCulpa> jyf: roylez  http://dpaste.com/1498705/
<happyaron> gfrog: 干啥？
<jyf> 感觉在贵国 没有主流爱好的人会被歧视
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<MeaCulpa> 我擦我还帮dooloo写了html转换了
<jyf> 你要是不打麻将不抽烟喝酒 不考公务员 也不谈论电视体育 就是另类
 * MeaCulpa 多年来写的最长的一块代码了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 表映射 你拽 果然是代码既数据 数据既代码啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我不唱歌不打牌，在魔都就等于不懂娱乐，从小被歧视
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那是
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 所以我希望有个站点可以聚集这类人啊
<jyf> http://www.algaelab.org/   MeaCulpa  这个卖 379刀
<^k^> jyf ⇪ t: AlgaeLab
<jyf> adam8157: 等我回到家 帮我买一套转运回来 不过我担心海关不让过
<jyf> nyfair: 你的ip没变过
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你好无聊....
<MeaCulpa> s/ip/三围
<adam8157> jyf: 啥?
<adam8157> happyaron: 介个不提供paypal的option
<nyfair> jyf: 你真麻烦，以后我用代理上irc算了
 * MeaCulpa 我次奥，Firefox我都单独在一个screen里起了，还是死，顺便灭了X...
<jyf> 无所谓了 反正已经定位nyfair是在上海opera那个楼里了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我跟她说过要长期跟踪挖掘她的信息
<adam8157> ............
<MeaCulpa> jyf: opera在哪个楼？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 搜下不就知道了 这都是公开信息
<adam8157> 腐女好可怜
<jyf> adam8157: 看我刚才发的那个链接
<MeaCulpa> 人家闪了？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你看你...
<adam8157> jyf: 你不要把腐女逼走啊
<jyf> adam8157: 很显然他换了个nick进来的 应该是 gery
<jyf> adam8157: 帮哥看看那个怎么购买 能不能过关
<imtxc> lol
 * MeaCulpa 我路家嘴阿
<MeaCulpa> 哇
<adam8157> jyf: 我不知道能不能过关
<eexpress> 中国的互联网登记地址，会准？没信过。 jyf
<adam8157> jyf: g e r y 是我前同事.... 你不要疑神疑鬼了
<jyf> adam8157: 也有可能是别的
<jyf> eexpress: 不是 她每次来都是那ip 因此可以肯定是公司的出口
<jyf> 那个是固定ip的 然后那个ip在百度里搜 能够搜到不少opera招人的信息 前后跨度有几年
<eexpress> 关键是你查的哪里的数据
<jyf> 如果不出意外的话 应嘎就是opera 上海的大楼里
<eexpress> apnic的中国的不准。
<jyf> 我没反查地点
<jyf> 是有许多招人的帖子发在bbs里 那个会显示ip来源
<MeaCulpa> opera是咨询公司？
<jyf> 然后招人的全是opera shanghai
<eexpress> 你这是猜的嘛。只能说可能对
 * MeaCulpa 看着不想那个opera...
<eexpress> 该死的lotus，在op还返回表单，在fx直接弹窗出错。啥破软件。
<jyf> 我这个猜很合理啊
<jyf> 又不是胡乱说的
<imtxc> 今天第一次见到了 mpp 格式的文件
<jyf> imtxc: 里面有干货否
<jyf> adam8157: 那海关是不是一般不让活体入关的？
<imtxc> jyf: 上级发来的工作安排，还在想办法打开呢...
<adam8157> jyf: 人也是活体, 狗也是活体...
<jyf> adam8157: 难道可以买狗？
<jyf> 不经过检验
<eexpress> adam8157: 你之前是去哪里
<adam8157> eexpress: 去哪?
<adam8157> eexpress: 台北office
<eexpress> 没艳遇？
<jyf> 原来胡萝卜可以当饭吃
<adam8157> 咩
<jyf> eexpress: 怎么没有？ 你忘了某一天阿蛋进来扯了一通很奇怪的话
<eexpress> 啥话。没看
<jyf> 我懒得翻记录了
 * adam8157 正正反反地抽了 jyf 幾十個耳光,把 jyf 的臉打得像柿子一樣, jyf 傻笑著說:"謝您,我感覺好多了."
<eexpress> 咩个屁哦。是乜啊
<eexpress> 额。难道有真相。。。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋这么年轻的，多半遇到过槟榔妹了
 * jyf 我感觉好多了
<adam8157> iMadper: roylez eexpress jyf MeaCulpa http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Dngyjxgi/NVIz4.jpg
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .....
<jyf> adam8157: 不够及时啊
<adam8157> jyf: MeaCulpa roylez iMadper http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/68f976d7tw1ebdv60x9yyj20hx15owms.jpg
<jyf> adam8157: 你不是不上微薄的么 现在怎么打脸了
<nyfair> adam8157: 公知蛋蛋好
<adam8157> jyf: 我不上微博  这就是个图床, 看到的链接
<jyf> ee是岳麓区软件园的
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<adam8157> jyf: ... 你这干啥啊, 没劲
<jyf> adam8157: 公鸡蛋你好
<jyf> adam8157: 咋？
<jyf> 我这是提醒大家注意上网安全嘛 你看我现在都是认证过的了
<adam8157> jyf: 没必要谁都跟中本聪似的, 正常人的正常行为不该被你骚扰 cc nyfair
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我和主席呢
<jyf> adam8157: 我没骚扰他们啊 我又没有去登门
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我们那园区很小的
<jyf> 你这话说得很过分 就好像你在频道里聊自己的信息 然后被别人看到了 来谈论 你说别人谈论你隐私
<MeaCulpa> 哦主席在加
<nyfair> adam8157: 中本聪是神马？
<jyf> 可是你来这里你就该明白 你说的额一切都会被记录啊
<adam8157> nyfair: bitcoin 的神秘作者
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 没侦察过你和主席的
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jyf: 是, 但是你没必要老叨叨的提醒别人.....
<jyf> adam8157: 就提醒了三回 被你看到两次
<nyfair> adam8157: 干死那个小日本！
<jyf> adam8157: 我感觉是因为我破坏了你的信息收集计划
 * jyf 看来我要被阿蛋密谋蒸发了
<adam8157> ....
<adam8157> j
<nyfair> adam8157: 坚决抵制比特币！
<jyf> nyfair: 中本聪一般认为不是日本人
<jyf> 就好像 adam不是中东人一个道理
<adam8157> jyf: 我是怕你把妹子吓走  即使是个腐女
<nyfair> jyf: 干死那个小日本带路党！
<jyf> adam8157: 腐女这不是回来了么 钓鱼没玩过？
<jyf> nyfair: 乃这个nick就是日本的 干死你
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你不介意我挖一挖你么？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 挖吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 单位，又不是家里
 * MeaCulpa 家里也无妨，边上都是流寇
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何在text_mode模式下使用gnome-terminal的风格？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453441 之前买笔记本的时候，预装ubuntu是直接开机进入text mode，而且有gnome terminal的命令行风格。 不知道各位大大知不知道怎么实现？或者说有没有什么替代方案？黑白界面真心不爽，还是gnome风格好看些。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> zlinsc — 2013-12-10 17:00
<jyf> adam8157: 你看到了 MeaCulpa 自己同意的 别再给我唠叨了
<adam8157> ...
 * MeaCulpa 一直推崇告诉别人的要比别人挖到的多，这样就不会有烦恼
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我的理念是多造几个身份 :]
<MeaCulpa> 我的理念是增加噪音
<MeaCulpa> 信息这东西，就是要稀释，封堵是没用的
<jyf> 那就是产假了
<jyf> 最好nick用大众的
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 是阿
<jyf> 你就不该用这个nick
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 话说我绕路美国的...你挖到第几层...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不需要挖ip 你这个nick很特殊 可以先挖nick
<jyf> 还有你irc里那个j.y.hsu 这个也特殊 重名的不多
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 哦，你说不止irc...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那不用挖，天下就这一个
<jyf> 虽然你是公开告诉我们你的那些地址 但是如果你不公开 我也可以挖到你信息 比如linkedin flickr
<jyf> 然后要人肉去看图了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 纪念曼德拉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453444 曼德拉葬礼今天举行，还记得之前ubuntu安装后附带的曼德拉的参访吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hubert_star — 2013-12-10 17:05
<jyf> 上次我就是去ee百度空间看到他有个gps记录的图定位他的
<MeaCulpa> 曼得拉被关了2x年都没放弃战斗
<MeaCulpa> 曼得拉出狱以后6个月就和老婆离婚了...
<MeaCulpa> omfg....女人
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 其实是他出狱后发现多了几个儿子喊爹
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你还去过德国 或者给德国企业干活过？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: Nein
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 一个冷门的nick, 由于特色鲜明，反而会有多个强连接的目的地
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我gmail和网站你不看，反而舍近求远...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 不是 你博客有个06年的文章是讲win上配置ip网关的 里面的配置信息显示是德国的ip
<iMadper> adam8157: 乒乓球归来
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 随便打的...
<jyf> iMadper: 现在一次能吞几个？
<imtxc> iMadper: 啧啧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你是厦门大学的 那有个sohu的地址跟你关联了
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我是吓大的，不是厦大的
<Niac> 我最喜欢给别人施加压力了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 恩 我这条错了 linkedin上有教育经历
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 哦 06年是我去德国服务器玩Quake/ET, 用德国id在电驴下载A的高峰...
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 就是阿，linkedin阿
 * MeaCulpa 的[DE]打头的Smule Hash巨牛无比
<MeaCulpa> emule hash
<MeaCulpa> 直接插队的
<Niac> 内网的话，挂vpn也没用吧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你老婆生过娃以后很漂亮
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 擦，生娃之前也很漂亮
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 这都啥阿，照片都是公开的
<Niac> 有图有真想
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这个我不怕得罪人 得说一句 之前不觉得
<Pudge> 求链接
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那也许是爱情的浇灌吧
<MeaCulpa> 荷尔蒙水平不一样了
<MeaCulpa> 我就正好相反
<jyf> 再冒死补充一句 之前脸上看起来有斑点 生了娃娃以后没了 也光润了
<imtxc> ....
<jyf> MeaCulpa: Infernoxu
<adam8157> ....
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 生娃娃以后舍得用化妆品
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你看来女人看的少
<MeaCulpa> 遮瑕用的多而已
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我的gmail不就是么
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你应征了我的理论，你获取的都是我公布过的
<MeaCulpa> 这样我对后果也好控制
<jyf> http://my.pchome.net/~Methuselar/
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 用户登录 - PChome电脑之家 宽带山社区
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我又不是从你过去的聊天记录找的 我当然都是从公开的信息找啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩
<gfrog> adam8157: 有键盘真幸福。
<MeaCulpa> 宽带山我倒是只去过1－2次，去骂午夜的...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我今天也是这感觉
<gfrog> adam8157: 忽悠Nancy 买cherry去，lol
<MeaCulpa> jyf: hackernews的数据好那个
<Pudge> 刚你发的这个页面有问题
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你居然喜欢新浪潮...好粗俗
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 没关系 慢慢查
<Pudge> 我的ie11报警了，说着网页有毒。。。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 什么新浪潮？
<MeaCulpa>  about:Yunfan Jiang {'nick':['jyf', 'geek42'], 'im': {'gtalk': 'jyf1987@gmail.com', 'irc': 'irc.freenode.net#ubuntu-cn'}, 'blog': 'http://geek42.info', 'interesting': {'teck': ['linux', 'python', 'lua', 'c', 'clojure', 'redis', 'nginx'], 'history': ['chinese history',], 'sf': [42,], 'music': ['NewAge style', 'chinese old theme', 'Any strange music']}}
<kves> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 取标题 the scheme http does not accept registry part: geek42.info', (or bad hostname?)
<MeaCulpa> hackernews的db
<MeaCulpa> 看hackernews都注册，真不怕死...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 新世纪吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 你老板在你身后
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那个就是new age
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我这个nick是完全公开的 因为之前不小心公开了太多信息 消不掉 所以放弃zhege
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你应该用另一个身份去覆盖掉
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我擦，你18岁就有了信用卡？
<MeaCulpa> 还是ebay不需要信用卡注册....
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这个不行的 我现在是时刻提醒自己 这个账户是公开的 没事别乱说信息
<jyf> MeaCulpa: ebay不需要信用卡
<MeaCulpa> Virgin Islands (U.S.), jyf1987 has been an eBay member since May 16, 2004
<jyf> 差不多 这个是我的
<jyf> 感谢你帮我找回一个账户
<MeaCulpa> Virgin Islands。。。你选的地方好妖
<jyf> 我的gmail是05年才注册的
<imtxc> 这是要互相扒么
<jyf> 那时候已经考虑到要乱扯地址了 可惜忘记改nick了
<Pudge_> iMadper: 尼玛
<Pudge_> 吓的哥赶紧关了
<iMadper> Pudge_: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge_: 你不是说只要你在线, 你老板就不在吗?
<MeaCulpa> jyf: minecraft你有build权限了没...
<adam8157> iMadper: pudge是rh的?
<Pudge_> iMadper: 刚才是不在
<Pudge_> iMadper: 突然出现了
<iMadper> Pudge_: 上班聊irc怎么啦?~ 法国这么宽松, 还不允许?
<Pudge_> iMadper: 我们老板不知道irc是啥玩意
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是, 是之前在法国读博, 现在工作了的...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你咋知道他老板在他身后
<iMadper> Pudge_: ... 有可能
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 当然有  还开服了
<iMadper> adam8157: 吓唬一下呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 我不知道然后乱说的时候还少嘛?~
<adam8157> 还以为你俩上班视频聊天
<Pudge_> 。。。
<adam8157> 如胶似漆
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/95987
<kves> iMadper ... ⇪ Audio-Technica 铁三角 ATH-ANC27 头戴式耳机（主动降噪）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<Pudge_> 没这么变态
<iMadper> kves: 你怎么反应这么快了?!?!? 吃激素了?!?!
<kves> iMadper, 有多远呢？  17:35 
<Pudge_> iMadper: 今天换了个ssd当系统盘，飞一样的感觉啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 07年还在土豆上看那个，恩
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 坏蛋!
<iMadper> Pudge_: 飞吧飞吧
<iMadper> Pudge_: 法国有啥便宜货?
<mycziii> 红酒
<Pudge_> iMadper: 没啥便宜货啊
<iMadper> Pudge_: 哦, 等你回来的时候帮我带香水好了那就
<Pudge_> iMadper: 名牌可能便宜点点吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 牛，你在文曲星里玩Basic....
<iMadper> Pudge_: 买不起, 我也没眼光挑呀
<Pudge_> iMadper: 小女生用的还是成熟女人用的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 看哪个？ 我土豆全是些音乐嘛
<iMadper> Pudge_: 小女生
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 这个好像大家都知道我是从文取星起家学编程的
<mycziii> iMadper, Dior Miss
<iMadper> mycziii: 香奈儿吧1
<Pudge_> iMadper: 那简单，随便一瓶adidas运动香水搞定了
<jyf> 还好我早年的一些政治论坛账户不用这个id :]
<Pudge_> iMadper: 10欧不到
<iMadper> Pudge_: 来点儿高大上的行不? 别阿迪屌丝
<iMadper> Pudge_: 买阿迪屌丝还不如阿迪王呢
<Pudge_> iMadper: 你不说小女生么。。
<iMadper> Pudge_: chanel
<iMadper> pud
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你不让别人加你QQ? 差不多？
<Pudge_> iMadper: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf: QQ被盗了！＠？
<iMadper> Pudge_: 怎么样? 有我买得起的吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你应该问一样一个
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我还想加你呢
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我有好多qq 这个我最不担心 哈哈
<Pudge_> iMadper: 当然有了，你一个月工资能清仓了都
<MeaCulpa> en, QQ呵呵
<jyf> 我的qq比我的邮箱多
<jyf> 而且是干一种事一个号
<iMadper> Pudge_: ... 五六百能拿下?
<jyf> 这个我早年就想到了 赞自己一下
<Pudge_> iMadper: 必然
<iMadper> Pudge_: 恩, 原谅我没见过市面吧  :-)
<Pudge_> iMadper: 500相当于60多欧了，
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我大学离散数学不及格，你远比我适合码字
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不过我觉得是老师教的不好，你自学
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 移民袋鼠国不容易...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 没有啊 我数学也挂了
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你名字我知道了
<MeaCulpa> 才知道....我都知道好几年了...
<jyf> 我告诉过好多人
<mycziii> iMadper,chanel是给成熟女人用的
<jyf> 不过你这个是开心网爆出来的
<MeaCulpa> mycziii: ...
<iMadper> mycziii: 那我也不想买阿迪达斯...
<MeaCulpa> 恩，开心多是实名
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 1x和偷菜
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班，你继续
<mycziii> iMadper, Dior Miss 就是给小姑娘的
<jyf> 继续玩
<iMadper> mycziii: 好, 我去查查
<iMadper> mycziii: thx
<mycziii> 不过还有香水礼包，好几个品牌的都有，不过都是试用小瓶装的，5ml还是10ml来着 有6个牌子的，聚美上就有。。。
<mycziii> iMadper， 客气啥
<iMadper> mycziii: 送人, 就不要小样了
<mycziii> iMaper，那就看什么人了，嘿嘿
<iMadper> mycziii: 女神~ :-)
<mycziii> iMadper，哈哈，那必须高大上啊
<iMadper> 必需的!
<iMadper> mycziii: nick是可以用tab键自动补全的 :-)
<onlylove> mycziii: 听说聚美假货居多
<onlylove> jyf: 你俩就挖吧…… cc MeaCulpa
<onlylove> jyf: 互挖 cc MeaCulpa
<mycziii> iMadper: 扫嘎，3Q~ 我都用中文输入法输完按回车。。
<mycziii> onlylove: 看东西吧，我就买了一次。。是真货
<onlylove> mycziii: 我也是听去买过的妹子说的，我没去过，聚美招聘用debian和lxc的管理员，去投递过简历，人不理我
<mycziii> onlylove: 都是高手啊。。我这刚用上ubuntu，还在各种在网上搜教程呢。。
<mycziii> onlylove: 电商类网站还是别去了。。这几年都不太好过
<adam8157> iMadper: 早说啊 我路过机场免税店就给你买了
<onlylove> mycziii: 搜毛线教程，网上好多不验证的，随便从别人那抄来
<onlylove> mycziii: 不要我拉到，我在外企现在不打卡，像我这种起床困难户，每天考勤会被罚没钱的
<Niac> onlylove: niubi
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊啊啊!
<iMadper> adam8157: 没事, 不着急.
<Niac> 真的自动补齐啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 等屠夫回来帮我带也行
<adam8157> .
 * iMadper 下班
<mycziii> onlylove: 是啊，多好。  我搜的都在百度文库里呢，不过昨天下了一个，Linux命令行和shell编程宝典，这书怎么样啊？
<onlylove> Niac: 外企外包一堆
<onlylove> mycziii: 没看过，不知道，我一般看o'reilly的书
<onlylove> mycziii: 你要看shell编程，就是abs和o'reilly的那个shell编程
<onlylove> mycziii: 我给你abs的地址
<Niac> onlylove: 我也在学bash呢
<onlylove> Niac: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html cc mycziii
<adam8157> onlylove: abs太高阶了吧
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃来本入门的
<sssuj> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> onlylove: 入门shell?
<adam8157> 还是入门*nix
<onlylove> adam8157: 对啊……你说abs高阶，o'reilly的那个shell编程也一样啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 使用A卡驱动屏幕变得极暗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453447 Linux Mint 16、15安装A卡驱动，无论是使用驱动管理器安装推荐驱动还是下载最新的Radeon13.11beta，都有问题。 只有独显的笔记本（6370M）安装A卡驱动，屏幕变得极为暗，在很黑的环境下可以看到一点点桌面内容，绝对是正常启动了，就如
<^k^> ─> 同在Win7下关闭显示器一样。甚至进行tty1也是极暗，什么也看不到。 在Ubuntu13.04使用驱动管理器安装就没有 …
<mycziii> onlylove: 多谢！
<adam8157> 哦 我写shell貌似是看了看一篇入门blog然后慢慢写慢慢学
<sssuj> 鸟哥的
<Niac> 我是看用wget下图片
<Niac> 才感兴趣的
<adam8157> 晚上吃啥
<Niac> 你们说用wget复制草榴要多久啊
<sssuj> adam8157: makefile用学吗？
<adam8157> sssuj: 用
<sssuj> adam8157: 学多深？
<nyfair> Niac: 那个是神马？
<mycziii> onlylove: advanced啊。。。我那本书从管理文件和监视系统的命令开始讲的，应该算入门了吧？
<adam8157> sssuj: 不需要多深
<sssuj> adam8157: 我刚看到变量那
<sssuj> adam8157: obj=*.o
<Niac> nyfair: 成人站点
<nyfair> Niac: 渣渣，我从来都是去dmm买的，要支持正版！
<sssuj> adam8157: 看了下kernel的Makefile发现一点也看不懂
<Niac> nyfair: 前辈
<Niac> nyfair: 能借我观赏一下吗
<sssuj> “前辈能借我观赏一下吗？”
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> sssuj: 你和他是什么关系？
<sssuj> palomino|working: 我发现用intel的hd3000硬解720p的电影竟然有时会卡那么一下
<palomino|working> 不会吧
<palomino|working> 不过...
<palomino|working> 我用hd4600,mplayer-vaapi硬解的时候
<palomino|working> 有时开始几帧会画面错乱
<sssuj> palomino|working: 只是有时，昨天看iron sky 720p,总共有3个时间段卡了那么一下下
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃毛线？
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 钢铁苍穹。。
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<sssuj> nyfair: 前辈能借给我观赏下吗？
<palomino|working> hd4600在4k显示器上只能30hz这问题有解么
<sssuj> palomino|working: 钢铁苍穹的那个德国女人，我一直以为是日本演员
<palomino|working> 看intel资料应该支持60hz
<palomino|working> ... sssuj
<sssuj> palomino|working: 长的太像了，
<palomino|working> 已经忘记长相了，等我搜搜
<sssuj> palomino|working: 我还以为为了搞笑找了个日本演员来演
<mycziii> sssuj: 你说的是给小孩上课的那个德国女人？
<palomino|working> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTM1MTU5NzYwOF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMzIwMzA0Nw@@._V1_SX640_SY720_.jpg
<palomino|working> 这怎么看也不能像日本人呀...
<palomino|working> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTk4MDc2ODExNF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNDg1OTI2OA@@._V1_SX640_SY720_.jpg
<mycziii> 我也不记得了。。。
<sssuj> palomino|working: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=EH61aKWWU3EBzksaU9uMWU7nduh8H-6WMLailXBXTuY7Ejkor3PeS-39wMvMaKNf0lmX8Stxo0ePniimrkQowa
<^k^> sssuj ... ⇪ 茱莉亚·迭泽_百度百科
<Pudge_> iMadper: 被老板叫走了。。
<sssuj> palomino|working: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1371627.htm
<^k^> sssuj ... ⇪ 柚木提娜_百度百科
<sssuj> mycziii: 对
<palomino|working> 柚木提娜是混血的
<sssuj> palomino|working: 这两人太像了，我还以为iron sky是找柚木提娜演的
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也在想吃啥
<palomino|working> ...
<sssuj> palomino|working: 他们像不？
<palomino|working> 不像
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以 吃啥?
<onlylove> mycziii: 难道我习惯了……我觉得那本书前面难度还好
<sssuj> palomino|working: 为什么我感觉他们俩张的一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 我决定去五楼吃刀削面
<onlylove> mycziii: 你可以分开看嘛，1-8简单
<adam8157> gfrog: èµ°?
<sssuj> palomino|working: 还有我感觉陈乔恩和濑亚美莉也很像
<onlylove> sssuj: 你这不别扭？
<gfrog> adam8157: move
<sssuj> onlylove: 别扭什么？
<onlylove> sssuj: 反过来以为就不认识你了？
<mycziii> onlylove: 谢谢了，我慢慢啃。。 ：）
<onlylove> mycziii: 你没事慢慢啃吧，我都是想起来看几眼
<rrruI> onlylove: 这才是反过来
<rrruI> onlylove: s从背面看就是r
<onlylove> mycziii: shell这些东西，不是每天用很容易忘掉
<onlylove> rrruI: 怎么看都不像
<onlylove> rrruI: 你随便来
<rrruI> onlylove: 圆体r
<rrruI> onlylove: 圆体小写r
<onlylove> rrruI: 哥有美术钢笔，写花体
<rrruI> onlylove: 我现在经常写成2
<rrruI> onlylove: 写圆体习惯了，大致能看得懂国外人的圆体了，电影里写的大致知道是什么字母了
<mycziii> onlylove: 现在每天闲着没事呢，自己找点事做：D  我觉得我还是先把基本的command line学了吧
<onlylove> mycziii: 论坛有个ubuntu commandline guide
<nyfair> http://www.docin.com/p-543547958.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 竭诚拥戴伟大的金正日同志做我们党永恒的总书记，胜利完成主体革命事业·金正恩 - 豆丁网
<onlylove> mycziii: 忘了谁提供的了，找不到地址了
<onlylove> mycziii: 反正我记得有那么个东西
<black_angel> 感谢蛋炒饭
<rrruI> palomino|working: 你说我是用hd3000硬解还是用那个nv的渣独显硬解比较好？
<palomino|working> 渣独显吧
<palomino|working> 至少我以前用vdpau硬解时没遇到任何问题
<palomino|working> vaapi的老不正常
<nyfair> rrruI: hd3000的硬解效果很差的，h.264preset level高一点就不行
<rrruI> palomino|working: 但是渣独显不用intel驱动输出，用modesetting...这样就不能用sna了
<rrruI> nyfair: 但是nv要用modesetting,不是intel驱动，没法使用sna了
<nyfair> 硬解排头兵还是得看呆湾黄
<nyfair> rrruI: 请说汉语
<nyfair> ^k^: sna是什么
<palomino|working> 这个。我没用过intel+nv的组合.. rrruI
<palomino|working> 我是要么intel要么nv...
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<mycziii> onlylove: 英文版的论坛有一个链接，我也正看着呢 ：-）
<rrruI> palomino|working: nyfair ,我的机器不知道怎么会事只有使用intel驱动开启sna加速和TearFree SwapbuffersWait时看电影才不出出现撕裂，使用uxa都会出现撕裂，
<nyfair> 反正无论玩游戏还是硬解还是linux驱动，永远认准呆湾黄，农企和intel就是两逗逼
<black_angel> 陈乔恩？丑死了
<palomino|working> 没错,必须用tearfree rrruI
<palomino|working> 不然撕裂到死啊
<nyfair> 不服来战！
<rrruI> palomino|working: 你用nv怎么硬解？不是官方驱动？
<onlylove> mycziii: 这个有中文的，论坛里面的我记得有啊
<palomino|working> 但是linux下我用这个680驱动4k显示器始终认成俩1920x2160的显示器 nyfair
<palomino|working> 装了最新的331.xx驱动也不行
<palomino|working> nvidia-settings里设置basic mosaic也无效
<nyfair> palomino|working: 那是因为linux是渣渣，不认你的显示器
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马，fuck nvidia
<nyfair> palomino|working: 和nvidia有什么关系
<palomino|working> 这事归显卡驱动管啊
<nyfair> palomino|working: 壕送我4k显示器
<palomino|working> 好在回家双titan驱动4k无压力...
<rrruI> palomino|working: 听你这么一说，你说我还编译nv官驱吗？
<palomino|working> 有做好的deb吧 rrruI
<onlylove> nyfair: 壕还没结婚，嫁了吧，嫁了什么都有了
<rrruI> palomino|working: 我arch
<palomino|working> 囧
<palomino|working> 那安装吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 双泰坦什么的就和玩似的
<rrruI> palomino|working: hd3000硬解720p感觉会有卡屏，要是1080p会怎么样呀
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛蛋，屌丝才玩电脑，你得给我说下那壕还有什么壕？
<palomino|working> 不知道 rrruI
<palomino|working> 我当初硬解1080p貌似没啥问题
<mycziii> onlylove: 诶哟，真是谢谢你了。。。找不着就别了，我觉得看着这本就能看你给我的abs的链接了
<nyfair> rrruI: 会爆炸
<palomino|working> 换hd4600之后倒出问题了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 这个看h264 level，码率作用很小
<rrruI> palomino|working: 但是如果用nv官驱，官网上写的是使用modesetting驱动，不是intel驱动， Driver "modesetting“
<palomino|working> 可是只有头几帧有问题 nyfair
<onlylove> nyfair: 能买起titian的人，买无敌兔轻松愉快
<palomino|working> 后面都正常
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 不是Driver "nvidia"么
<palomino|working> Section "Device"
<palomino|working>     Identifier     "Device0"
<palomino|working>     Driver         "nvidia"
<palomino|working>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<palomino|working>     BoardName      "GeForce GTX 680"
<palomino|working> EndSection
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> nyfair: 能买起无敌兔的人，买俩入门劳力士也不难
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<rrruI> palomino|working: 官驱动那写着呢
<rrruI> palomino|working: 两个驱动
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个就看他想买什么
<rrruI> palomino|working: 一个是nv的用nvidia,另一个intel的用modesetting
<palomino|working> 那我不知道了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 没这么用过 rrruI
<palomino|working> 同时使用两个显卡超过我的智力范围了...
 * palomino|working 杀 roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是践踏了？
<palomino|working> 不杀不足以平民愤了
<rrruI> palomino|working: 等，我给看下
<palomino|working> 不需要.. rrruI
<palomino|working> 我没有这方面需求..
<onlylove> rrruI: 破马直接用nv输出，不像你，用intel输出
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那孩子可怜的笔记本
<rrruI> palomino|working: Section "Device"
<rrruI>     Identifier     "nvidia"
<rrruI>     Driver         "nvidia"
<rrruI>     BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
<rrruI> EndSection
<rrruI> Section "Device"
<^k^> rrruI:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> 要被ban...
<palomino|working> 没吸取我的教训。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 目测是intel输出nv渲染
<palomino|working> 额，太高级了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不长记性的代表
<rrruI> onlylove: nv不能直接输出
<onlylove> rrruI: 让你刷屏
<rrruI> palomino|working: nv计算，intel输出，
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以笔记本这边n卡驱动很麻烦
<rrruI> palomino|working: 不可能nv直接输出吧
<palomino|working> 看来是 onlylove
<onlylove> rrruI: 你这个就看电脑主板怎么设计的，早期sony有双卡的笔记本互相切换的
<palomino|working> 我以前听说intel+nv是需要用到bumblebee? rrruI
<rrruI> onlylove: nv现在可以直接输出了？
<rrruI> palomino|working: 我用的是官驱，官网上的有写
<rrruI> palomino|working: 不需要bbb
<palomino|working> 那发邮件问问nvidia?
<rrruI> palomino|working: 到是我不明白你可以直接用nv输出？
<palomino|working> 我当然可以啊。。我的是台式机
<palomino|working> 其实。。
<palomino|working> 你完全不需要硬解呀
<palomino|working> cpu软解也足够么
<palomino|working> 就是费电一些
<rrruI> palomino|working: 台式机和笔记本的不一样？
<nyfair> palomino|working: 这年头看片不都是软解的么
<nyfair> palomino|working: 连手机都软解1080p无压力了
<palomino|working> 台式机有得是插头...
<palomino|working> 手机可是硬解的.. nyfair
<palomino|working> 软解一会儿就没电了
<onlylove> rrruI: 你脑子坏掉了，台式机有独立卡，你还把显示器插核心卡上？不显示好吧
<nyfair> palomino|working: 别扯，armv7只能硬解h.264 level4.0
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你看看外面发布的片子都什么level
<onlylove> rrruI: 自动输出到独立卡的
<nyfair> palomino|working: 更何况hi10p根本无法硬解
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 谁看hi10p的
<palomino|working> 而且
<nyfair> palomino|working: 现在基本拳师hi10p了
<palomino|working> 除了动画谁会用hi10啊
<jyf> nyfair: 手机软姐？
<palomino|working> 而且你要知道
<palomino|working> 手机上gpu
<palomino|working> arm的很少
<palomino|working> powervr最多
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不知道
<jyf> 不扯淡了 吃饭
<nyfair> palomino|working: 也不想知道
<nyfair> palomino|working: 更加讨厌知道
<nyfair> palomino|working: 反正我说得就是真理
 * palomino|working 把 nyfair 丢给 roylez 调教
<rrruI> onlylove: 那笔记本nv卡就这么苦b
<nyfair> 上干货上干货，现在只有动画的压制讲究技术，其他都是渣渣
<onlylove> nyfair: 1T1集的火影？
<rrruI> onlylove: 笔记本的nv卡只能靠i卡来输出？
<onlylove> rrruI: 我在加班
<rrruI> onlylove: 而台式机的nv卡可以直接输出？
<rrruI> palomino|working: 你知道吗？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 我知道台式机任何显卡都能输出
<nyfair> 1 现在无论动画还是电影都用x264
<nyfair> 2 x264作者dark shikari出身于anime raw，与动画压制党讨论最多
<palomino|working> 不然显示器插哪儿啊...
<rrruI> palomino|working: 有点纠结，在翻nv官网看看有说明没
<nyfair> 3 那群压电影的都是sb
<onlylove> rrruI: 你TMD问造笔记本的那家伙，我不知道
<nyfair> 你去看看那群压电影压的破玩意，压出来的东西码率和原本的蓝光碟没多少差距，还美其名曰码率越高越清晰，你他妈的干脆直接发布bd算了
<rrruI> 331.20
<palomino|working> 码率差很多啊
<palomino|working> 0day压的片一般都8g
<nyfair> 4 新技术都是动画压制开始尝试的
<palomino|working> bd怎么也得30g了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 哪个0day?
<palomino|working> 基本所有
<palomino|working> 没啥可尝试的，马上就h265了
<rrruI> ...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 远着呢，标准都没统一
<palomino|working> 标准已经确定完了啊
 * nyfair 3个月前去linuxtoy推广h265，不是被联名声讨说打广告么
<palomino|working> 不过现在这编码速度
<palomino|working> 会活活累死的
<nyfair> palomino|working: build.opensuse.org，自助压片，你值得拥有
<palomino|working> ?_?
<nyfair> palomino|working: 要我给你个x264自助压片的例子么
<palomino|working> 没啥压片的需求了。。
<palomino|working> 以前压片给手机用
<palomino|working> 现在手机直接看1080p
<nyfair> palomino|working: 丢在opensuse服务器上，让它来压，自己睡觉去就好
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 太残忍了吧
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/home:nyfair/mingw64-x264-mod
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: Show home:nyfair / mingw64-x264-mod - openSUSE Build Service
<rrruI> palomino|working: 擦，nv官网最新驱动的readme里面貌似找不到说需要modeseting了
<rrruI> palomino|working: 我把旧的给你找出来
<nyfair> opensuse这种高贵冷艳的大小姐，就要好好调教下放置play
<palomino|working> .... nyfair
<rrruI> palomino|working: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/319.17/README/randr14.html
<^k^> rrruI ⇪ t: Chapter 33. Offloading Graphics Display with RandR 1.4
<palomino|working> ....
<rrruI> Section "Device" Identifier "intel" Driver "modesetting"
<rrruI> EndSection
<rrruI> palomino|working: 我突然不明白offloading graphics display with randr是啥意思了
<rrruI> palomino|working: 这一节是讲什么的呀。。。我英语太差了
<rrruI> palomino|working: Using the NVIDIA Driver as a RandR 1.4 Output Source Provider
<rrruI> palomino|working: 这句话是什么意思
<rrruI> 谁来给我翻译下呀。。。
<rrruI> 好像是optimus
<imtxc> gfrog: 没要越狱的ios，有啥过墙办法？
<gfrog> imtxc: vpn
<imtxc> ios 支持 pptp 不
<michael_> sudo modprobe r8101 加载网卡模块后，还是看不到eth0结点，怎么回事
<michael_> ubuntu13.10的版本
<dreameyesonme> hai shi bu xing
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *y%`uU*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<dreameyesonme> mei you zhong wen
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<michael_> lspci没有ethernet controller
<michael_> sudo ip link show 只有lo
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  19:56 
<michael_> lsmod |grep r8101 可以看到加载了r8101模块
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 奇怪的问题，64位版本安装完后变成32位的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453450 我从官方网站下的amd64版本的，结果安装完以后变成32位的，这是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gundam — 2013-12-10 19:54
<michael_> r8101.ko是原厂提供支持kernel3.11的驱动源码模块编译出来的
<michael_> 要怎样才能把eth0设备结点弄出来呢
<michael_> 求支持啊
<zsc> ls
<zsc> zzzZZZ: ??在?
<zzzZZZ> 刚来
<zsc> zzzZZZ: 怎么查看irc的记录
<zsc> zzzZZZ: 我知道ub官网有,但怎么没有搜索界面?
<zzzZZZ> zsc: 我也不知道
<zsc> gfrog: ???
<zsc> imad
<zsc> iMadper: 怎么搜irc的记录?
<iMadper> zsc: /topic
<iMadper> s log | zsc
<^k^> zsc: log 在线听歌 http://www.google.cn/music/homepage ; http://mp3.youdao.com/?keyfrom=music.resultlogo
<zsc> s log | zsc
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> k
<^k^> zsc: log 在线听歌 http://www.google.cn/music/homepage ; http://mp3.youdao.com/?keyfrom=music.resultlogo
<iMadper> ^k^: 你怎么搜了个这么个鬼东西出来...
<iMadper> zsc: /topic里面有, 自己看吧
<zsc> iMadper: 提问的智慧?
<^k^> iMadper, 它是一种仪式，每次我做的一样。  20:24 
<iMadper> ^k^: 下次见到你爸我跟你爸告状去
<iMadper> zsc: log呀!
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  20:24 
<iMadper> zsc: 你不是要查聊天记录吗?
<zsc> iMadper: 啊
<iMadper> zsc: 怎么扯到提问的智慧里面去了? 我傻, 理解不了里面的逻辑...
<zsc> iMadper: empathy没有把topic展开没看见
<iMadper> zsc: /topic 不返回任何东西吗?
<zsc> iMadper: - Usage: /topic <topic>: set the topic of the current conversation
<zsc> imad
<zsc> iMadper: 就这一行
<zsc> iMadper: 我点开log了,转到ub官网的日志了,我想搜索
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  20:30 
<zsc> iMadper: ???怎么搜以前所有的呀?
<zsc> iMadper: 一个页面就一天的...
<iMadper> zsc: ...
<iMadper> zsc: 为什么不自己查一下... /lastlog  不过这个的实现是客户端去做, 行为可能不太一样
<iMadper> s sq | zsc
<^k^> zsc: sq 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 提问的智慧
 * iMadper 看动画片去
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<zsc> 哦
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme>  wei shen me wo da bu chu han zi?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *)`Qayn6*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> chong qi hao duo ci le
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: which one is your input method? ibus or fcitx?
<dreameyesonme> ibus
<dreameyesonme> mian ban shang mei you xian shi
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *=RjPj-Q*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: so just run `pgrep ibus` and show me the outputs plz.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: did you see anything after run the command above?
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<dreameyesonme> == wo mian ban shang mei you xian shi
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *u+U;oh#4*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> wo yun xing shen me
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: just read what I said above again ...
<dreameyesonme> dengdeng
 * iMadper 中国人读中国人的英文不是很简单吗? 不应该是外国人才读不懂中国人的buggy english吗?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你是哪国人?
<dreameyesonme> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ pgrep ibus dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<dreameyesonme> wo bu dong ji suan ji a
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *O/yeXbw*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> you bu zhi dao ni shi yao wo zhi xing
<iMadper> run means `执行`
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 粗来, 你们客户遇到问题了!
<iMadper> happyaron: 粗来, 输入法问你, 归你管
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> wo zhe yang yi jing yi tian le
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@3i"[oG:*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> aaaaaaa
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 说英文吧, 拼音读起来太费劲了... 真是不好拼呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我让你执行那个命令, 输出是啥, 你告诉我呀
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: ...
<dreameyesonme> gao su ni le ya
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *0!Q2_SK`*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ pgrep ibus dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<iMadper> 哦.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 那你直接执行ibus, 启动了他试试看
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 说明你现在没有启动ibus
<iMadper> happyaron: 擦擦擦, 粗来呀!
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 擦擦擦, 粗来呀!
<dreameyesonme> 未找到 'ibus' 命令，您要输入的是否是：  命令 'ibis' 来自于包 'ibutils' (universe)  命令 'bibus' 来自于包 'bibus' (universe)  命令 'bus' 来自于包 'atm-tools' (universe) ibus：找不到命令
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我不是ubuntu用户, 也不是ibus用户. 不知道ibus的可执行文件是啥. 现在给你两条路, 1, 我给你文档, 你装fcitx, 也是个输入法.  2, 等别人帮你解答.
<dreameyesonme> ==
 * iMadper 唉, 这个频道伸手党太多了, 到了帮别人解决问题的时候, 一个人都不见了... cc  dreameyesonme 
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 节哀.
<dreameyesonme> shen shou dang shi shen me
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *F;Qj?*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不付出只求回报的. 想经过他人手中获得某个问题的答案而不自己搜索.
<zsc> 就是'给口吃的吧'的意思...
<niac> --!好口才
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 对, 如果你在这里久了, 就会发现我偶尔给别人回答问题的时候会反问一句, 为啥不自己查? 这就是在鄙视伸手党
 * iMadper 毫不掩盖自己对伸手党的鄙视. 
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=qfqqcRfp9LtjuUIiZ7v6Ui5xV1IwfCN1z8-uyfl-CsXs6EiAGM_2T0fo_cmbym73-8Leqc3czFPVPPZse2yZJq
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 伸手党_百度百科
<niac> 翻得一手好词典
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 他现在已经对梦魇仔没有兴趣了,找个理由而已,给他发照片..
<iMadper> zsc: 这个"他"指的是我?
<zsc> iMadper: 当然不是你
<lpy> 伸手党在此 owo
<dreameyesonme> hao ba , na wo zhi ji qu zhao ba
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *=pkrJ#K*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
 * iMadper 拜py大神
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
 * lpy 毫不掩饰自己是伸手党哼哼
<lpy> = =。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Fcitx - Ubuntu中文
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 你那有远程协助没
<niac> 话说谁有收藏一些黑客工具 啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 同样是 伸手党 
<CyrusYzGTt> aircrack-ng
<CyrusYzGTt> mdk3
<niac> 是匿名组织用的那些吧
<lpy> iMadper: 有什么C性能分析工具？
<iMadper> lpy: perf呀
<CyrusYzGTt> wireshark dump
<iMadper> lpy: 会用不?
<CyrusYzGTt> gdb
<lpy> iMadper:  不会
<lpy> 啥东西来着？
<iMadper> lpy: lol~ 我用过好几次, 都没记住怎么用~ lol~
<CyrusYzGTt> gvim
<iMadper> lpy: 你要测啥? 知识库?
<niac> 快离职了，需要挂点木马什么的吗
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> crash
<lpy> iMadper:  没  别人问我
<lpy> iMadper:  我又不好意思说 不知道 owo
<lpy> lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 那就跟他说, perf
<CyrusYzGTt> niac§ 我要 ssh
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: 是个kernel内嵌的工具
<lpy> iMadper:  哦如此
<iMadper> lpy: 包括什么缓存命中率呀, 指令执行数量呀, 分支预测命中率呀, 都有
<lpy> iMadper:  感觉很厉害
<iMadper> lpy: 当然了.
<CyrusYzGTt> nmap
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你说啥呢?
<niac> CyrusYzGTt, 大家有没有走之前，坑东家一把的啊
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么crash都出来了?
<MeaCu1pa> jyf: 你研究的如何了
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 有人说黑客用什么工具，我就猜
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/06/peter-higgs-boson-academic-system
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Peter Higgs: I wouldn't be productive enough for today's academic system | Science | The Guardian
<CyrusYzGTt> niac§ 没有
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 开会了，好无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 内核黑客，
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 恩，喷呢
<niac> 你们太善良了
<iMadper> niac: 没见过坏人呢还.
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 在看那书？
<iMadper> niac: 只是脑残见过很多而已
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚回答完你，老板就把我叫走了。。
<dreameyesonme> !!
<dreameyesonme> mu you
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 我就说老板就在你身后嘛
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 看了个开头，刚到家
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Fcitx - Ubuntu中文
<CyrusYzGTt> 哇～咔咔
<Pudge> iMadper: 乌鸦嘴
<niac> iMadper：脑残可以申请国家助残基金吗
<dreameyesonme> 1.7 找回消失的IBus图标：
<dreameyesonme> zhe ge you yong
<iMadper> niac: 只要你认证了, 就行.
<dreameyesonme> dan shi hai shi da bu chu zhong wen...
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5r0,?{P,*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<niac> iMadper：我自强不息，还是给更有需要的人吧
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 说不定是你老板给你涨工资呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 咱们说道哪里了
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<iMadper> Pudge: 早tmd忘了....
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 2天几乎把Might & Magic 7通了
<Pudge> iMadper: 60一瓶香水
<Pudge> iMadper: 对，就这里
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 以前玩到这个进度，花了1年...
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 那应该不难买吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 不难，都这个价，chanel
<iMadper> Pudge: 行.
<Pudge> iMadper: 50ml，刚刚好
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩. 要买就买国内外差价大的!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我还有8折卡
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞土豪!
<Pudge> iMadper: 土豪用12折卡好么
<iMadper> Pudge: 那是傻壕
<Pudge> iMadper: 穷人才需要10折以下
<iMadper> Pudge: 傻壕的钱都是放弃治疗赞下来的
<niac> 土豪的强不是他爸给的吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 你自己看好哪一款
<Pudge> iMadper: 我去给你买
<iMadper> Pudge: 还没找到呢, 找到了跟你说
<iMadper> Pudge: 你春节回来吗不是?
<iMadper> Pudge: 有的是时间呢还
<Pudge> iMadper: 应该是，但是还没请假
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 好.
<Pudge> iMadper: 有个sb把公司服务器房间的空调关了。
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在房间温度50+，老板快疯了
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<dreameyesonme> pu ji ge
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也遇到过很多次, 在学校机房
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 干嘛
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 还有，请叫我扒鸡
 * iMadper 谁又妄想一曲一世 让人忠心到底
<iMadper> Pudge: 知道是哪首歌不?
<happyaron> iMadper: 叫我做神马
<iMadper> happyaron: 有人用ubuntu, 输入法出问题了, 肯定是找你呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 答案很简单，换fcitx
<happyaron> iMadper: ubuntu上的ibus被糟蹋了
<Pudge> iMadper: 不知道，没印象
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<iMadper> Pudge: 年度之歌 听听去
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。电脑声卡被拔 。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 用手机呀!
<Pudge> iMadper: 不敢，老板在不远处。
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.buydig.com/shop/basket.aspx?sku=ATATHANC27&act=add&rmsg=&cpn=&sks=ATATHANC27,&
<sevk> freeflying ... ⇪ BuyDig.com Basket
<iMadper> freeflying: Your shopping cart is currently empty
<iMadper> freeflying: 你给我的是购物车呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没有你帐号, 看不了呀...
<freeflying> http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=ATATHANC27
<sevk> freeflying ... ⇪ BuyDig.com - Audio-Technica ATH-ANC27 QuietPoint Active Noise-Canceling Headphones
<iMadper> freeflying: 我白天给你发这个的链接了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我觉得吧, 这东西都错不了.
<freeflying> iMadper, 是啊, 可惜明天到不了
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃明天就回来?
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04 卸载完 bison后，用 bison --V 还是有 bison 工具存在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453451 ubuntu10.04 卸载完 bison后，用 bison --V 还是有 bison 工具存在，由于系统编译需要64位的bison,但直接安装64位的bison,不会覆盖之前32位的；直接删除32位的，然后安装64位的，编译依然报 BISON 是32位，要设置那
<sevk> ─> 里才能 将bison 默认使用64位的版本。。 这是安装 64位bison 之后的信息 apt-get install bison Reading package lists... …
<freeflying> iMadper, 后天
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦.
<iMadper> Pudge: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/cccaafa8tw1ebewp3o4zxj20cg0u4tbz.jpg
<iMadper> lpy: ^^
<Pudge> iMadper: 没看懂。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... å¼±.
<lpy> iMadper:  我也没看懂
<iMadper> lpy: å¼±...
 * iMadper 连笑点都找不到...
<lpy> 我不打游戏。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 求解释啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 你不上微博的?
<iMadper> Pudge: 没法解释, 你没有背景知识
<Pudge> iMadper: 我看得懂，但是又看不懂
<Pudge> iMadper: 明白？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你看懂含义了, 但是没找到笑点
<iMadper> Pudge: 是吧?
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<Pudge> iMadper: 5圣剑+bkb万操6神装？
<iMadper> Pudge: 呃... http://slide.ent.sina.com.cn/star/w/slide_4_704_70747.html   最近很火的这个
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 组图：“妈妈再打我一次”风靡微博 网友神创作_高清图集_新浪网
<Pudge> iMadper: 打不开，需要翻墙？
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过这个背景知识我确实没有。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 不需要呀, 就是sina呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 还是看不懂。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 再见!
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个顺序没逻辑啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 最新版本的LINUX MINT16 Cinnamon简体中文优化重制32位版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453452 最新版本的LINUX MINT16 Cinnamon简体中文优化重制32位版已经封装完成。 录像下载链接：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1zQW0l 请关注LINUX封装技术的各位找时间看看，大家再需要什么请直接Q我（821481793）,请多提意见~！感谢大
<^k^> ─> 家~~！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ytlaowang — 2013-12-10 21:37
<Pudge> iMadper: 你妹啊，求解释啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 不然我没法做事啊
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 解释不来呀...
<iMadper> Pudge: 能解释我早就说了呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是, 最近很流行这种图, 大家随意陪文字
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后刚才看到dota的, 就给你发过去看看
<iMadper> Pudge: 没别的呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。尼玛，这图配的完全没逻辑
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 就是没逻辑...
<Pudge> iMadper: 打dota的果然脑残多
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，忘了跟你说用你的hdgg号下了部片子
<imtxc> iMadper: 临下班的时候下载的，不过看起来好像没有速度。。。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 这么晚竟然还不睡呀
<iMadper> Pudge: .. 恩, 好吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 不用跟我说
<iMadper> imtxc: 一点儿积分, 我还会跟你计较嘛~
<dchxcrow> 有人玩过texmacs没？
<imtxc> lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 格式化不了硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453454 硬盘：只划分一个分区！ 先umount硬盘分区，再格式化该分区。 为什么，格式化不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-10 21:47
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 这是在表示玩过么？
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 我说玩过的话会不会有什么好处
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 显然合乎逻辑的思路就是要向你提个问题喽，哈哈
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 有问题就直接问哦，玩过的人会回答你的
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 好吧，texmacs 输出pdf其实是ps这个bug有解没呢？
<mjkr> 大家有没有人用过旅行支票的？
<Pudge> 我，第一次出国用过
<imtxc> 什么是旅行，什么是支票
<mjkr> 我有mastercard的卡但是google play不承认…
<imtxc> ^k^: 丫开始玩私聊了？
<Pudge> imtxc: 你应该问，什么是旅，什么是行，显得更2一点
<dreameyesonme> ?
<mjkr> 有没有用mastercard的旅行支票在google play上支付成功过的？
<dreameyesonme> zen me neng kan chu lai?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *eLF[_*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<^k^> imtxc, “它”是吗？  21:58 
<Pudge> mjkr: 尼玛，直接用mastercard支付不就行了，还支票，
<Pudge> googleplay能收支票？？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 还没弄好中文输入法呢
<mjkr> Pudge: 问题是-
<dreameyesonme> dui a
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: sudo aptitude --purge remove ibus
<mjkr> google play要输入国家与邮政编码
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: sudo aptitude install fcitx fcitx-googlepinyin
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: restart pc
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ctrl+space, enjoy
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> wo zai nong
<dreameyesonme> hai mei hao
<mjkr> Pudge: 我这张卡虽然是旅行支票，但理论上是可以当作信用卡的mastercard用的
<mjkr> 只不过发卡国家是中国
<Pudge> mjkr: 看不懂，卡怎么成了支票，
<Pudge> mjkr: mastercard怎么又成了credit card
<imtxc> 旅行支票是一张卡？
<mjkr> 但是google play上加payment method的时候没有中国，我就填了美国随便一个邮编，然后就失败了
<mjkr> imtxc and Pudge, mastercard's cash passport, heard it before?
<Pudge> 's 直接被你翻译成is了？
<mjkr> 那张卡上有mastercard标志的…
<Pudge> mjkr: 直接付费就行了，除非google play不支持中国
<mjkr> Pudge: 我的google play是he的ipv6，对方出口是los angeles
<imtxc> 旅行支票不是用现金买么，难道是信用功能？
<mjkr> 所以理论上google认为我是美国的
<mjkr> imtxc: 旅行支票是老称呼了……这张卡更准确的称呼叫作预付信用卡
<Pudge> 这跟你ip在哪里有啥关系，
<Pudge> 人家只认卡能不能支付
<Pudge> 我再国内的时候一样能支付啊
<imtxc> mjkr: 预付信用卡？ 就是准贷记卡的意思？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于as，ld版本的问题~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453456 在制作交叉编译的过程中，要安装crosstool-0.43，但是出现版本的问题： 在执行： ./demo-arm-softfloat.sh 后，出现下列错误： configure: error: *** These critical programs are missing or too old: as ld *** Check the INSTALL file for required versions. 上网查了说是本机的as
<^k^> ─> ，ld的版本太高，，，查一下先： jason@ubuntu:/work/tools/create_crosstools/crosstool-0.43$ as -v GNU assembler version 2.22 (i6 …
<Pudge> iMadper: 又溜号！
<mjkr> imtxc: 贷记卡，但是，是可充值的，且不与银行账户有任何关联
<imtxc> mjkr: 那不就跟公交卡，饭卡之类一样么
<mjkr> imtxc: yes
<imtxc> mjkr: 那应该没有什么区分你的IP之类的吧
<mjkr> Pudge: 你支付google play的时候有要填写国家吗？
<mjkr> 国家和邮编准确来说
<Pudge> mjkr: 第一次使用有，会问你卡是哪个国家的
<Pudge> mjkr: 卡的信息要准确，不然付费会失败
<mjkr> 然后你拿中国发行visa/mastercard的卡下面填美国的一样可以用？
<Pudge> mjkr: 应该不可能，卡信息不对，验证会失败的
<niac> 真高端。
<Pudge> mjkr: 包括持卡人姓名，生日
<mjkr> Pudge: 可是下面的发行国家没有中国啊…
<Pudge> mjkr: 那就是不支持
<imtxc> iMadper`: 你用的 deluge？
<Pudge> mjkr: 你可以试试，但是应该会付费失败的
<mjkr> 是不是说现在我只能弄一张美国的预付信用卡才行了？
<Pudge> mjkr: 列表里面任何国家的都行
<Pudge> 为什么非要美国
<mjkr> Pudge: 因为那一款app只有美国才能买
<mjkr> Pudge: 你是怎么解决的？
<iMadper`> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper`> Pudge: 啥???
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  22:12 
<Pudge> mjkr: 没见过这种app。。
<Pudge> mjkr: 我都是用破解的google play，啥软件都能有
<Pudge> iMadper: 没啥，你继续， 擦干净点
<iMadper> ... ....
<mjkr> Pudge: how about book/magazine/tv?
 * iMadper 睡觉去. 晚安了各位. 
<Pudge> mjkr: 都一样
<Pudge> iMadper: 不科学
<imtxc> ..
<mjkr> Pudge: link?
<iMadper> Pudge: ??
<Pudge> mjkr: 百度
<Pudge> mjkr: 但是你要先root
<Pudge> mjkr: 。。不然不可能突破google的限制
<mjkr> root -> potential security breach
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<dreameyesonme> hai shi bu shi..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *n{_%K1f`*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 打开命令行
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 输入 fcitx
<Pudge> 啥错误“？
<dreameyesonme> Info:configfile.c:297-加载配置文件: /home/dreameyesonme/.config/fcitx/config dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ Error:xim.c:623-Fcitx启动错误。是否有另一个名为fcitx的XIM守护程序正在运行？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Pudge> 已经运行了啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你随便找个可以输入的地方，鼠标右键， 输入法，看里面有没有fcitx
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: echo $XMODIFIERS
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 应该有很长一个list
<imtxc> 是不是切换成英文环境的原因？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: echo $GTK_IM_MODULE 和 echo $QT_IM_MODULE 看看是什么
<dreameyesonme> deng deng a  , wo xian nong wan yi ge
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *!U),cc}*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> imtxc: 那是很早以前的设置了，现在还有这问题？
<Pudge> imtxc: 我现在新装的debian都再不需要更改这些了
<imtxc> Pudge: 我的 ubuntu，就是因为这个原因一直没有切换到英文去
<imtxc> Pudge: 不知道 ubuntu12.04 里面代替 .xinitrc 文件的是什么地方？
<Pudge> imtxc: 我默认就装的英文版， 装好了直接aptitude install
<Pudge> fcitx， 啥都不用改
<Pudge> imtxc: 完美运行
<mjkr> 还有，大家觉得privatetunnel跟strongvpn比怎么样？500gb的流量够用一年吗？
<dreameyesonme> wo nong le yi ge xiao shi le ..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *C?GdRb*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: im-switch命令执行了吗?
<mjkr> dreameyesonme: www.google.com/inputtools/try/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Try Google Input Tools online – Google Input Tools (@ google.com)
<Pudge> iMadper: 顶！
<Pudge> iMadper: 我都忘了还有这玩意了
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 你是做了什么之后重启了就打不开输入法了
<dreameyesonme> GUAN JI SHUI JIAO
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *c4Hzj*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> RAN HOU JIU BU XING LE
<imtxc> .........
<dreameyesonme> JING CHANG HUI
<dreameyesonme> ZHE YANG
<Pudge> iMadper: 你直接remote desktop帮他弄了算饿了
<imtxc> 妹子估计没耐心了
<onlylove> iMadper: 小心被说贱骨头 cc imtxc Pudge
<Pudge> 脑残让她买预装ubuntu电脑
<imtxc> 她用的什么发行版本啊？
 * zsc 啦啦啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 1110
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？
<imtxc> onlylove: 为嘛这么说
<zsc> imtxc: 我喷他,他有心理阴影了,
<mjkr> 比如privatetunnel/strongvpn经常被封吗？看bbc容易卡吗？openvpn现在的tuntap对windows 8.1/windows server 2012 r2的支持怎么样？
<imtxc> zsc: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
<iMadper> Pudge: 不.
<zsc> imtxc: 我没太大恶意呀,他就这么当真,我也没辙,顺便告诉他,我也是潍坊的..
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 懒得.
<dreameyesonme> hao leng a
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 以为你没有耐心下了呢
<dreameyesonme> hai mei hao
<dreameyesonme> zhu xiao le
<dreameyesonme> chong xin lai de
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *W$yA,`l,*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
 * iMadper 在看书.
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 锻炼英语的好机会
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 开终端， ibus-daemon -r -x -d
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。。看log好么。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 在所有的程序里面都打不开输入法么
<Pudge> onlylove: 人家早就换fcitx了
<onlylove> Pudge: 好吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 人是  fcitx
<onlylove> imtxc: 那im-switch装了没
 * iMadper 还是那个问题, im-switch 那个命令执行了吗?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 听imapder的， 运行imswitch
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 对啊，他俩说的这个你执行没有
<iMadper> dreameyesonme:  im-switch -s fcitx -z all_ALL
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: sudo  im-switch -s fcitx -z all_ALL   再执行一次  (我也不知道为什么, 反正早些年我就是这么做的)
 * iMadper 仁至义尽.
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 如果不行，imadper明天上门帮你重装
<iMadper> Pudge: 别, 你来吧
<imtxc> im-switch -s fcitx -z default
<dreameyesonme> 你去和他们说吧,就说装了fcitx了,但input method里没法选fcitx
<iMadper> Pudge: 我还是更喜欢你妹妹
<onlylove> iMadper: 帮她看下变量？xim啥的？
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 这是好了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你跟她说呀, 跟我说啥
<Pudge> iMadper: 我妹一堆电脑问题，打长途问我
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有, 这是 dreameyesonme 复制的
<Pudge> iMadper: 我直接给她你的微信？
<iMadper> Pudge: 那我怕了...
<imtxc> 哦哦
<iMadper> Pudge: windows问题? 我自己遇到了都不会解决呢
<dreameyesonme> 装了fcitx了,但input method里没法选fcitx
<happyaron> iMadper: im-config -n fcitx
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 执行一下  im-switch -s fcitx -z default 啊
<onlylove> iMadper: windows通常可以重装解决问题
<happyaron> iMadper: 现在要用这个……
<happyaron> iMadper: im-switch 已经淘汰了……
<iMadper> happyaron: 好顶赞.
<imtxc> happyaron: 贵U好顶赞
<dreameyesonme> mei fan ying
<dreameyesonme> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$  im-switch -s fcitx -z default dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<happyaron> sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-googlepinyin && im-config -n fcitx
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 听 happyaron 的,  执行 im-config -n fcitx   然后重启你的电脑.
<happyaron> 然后重新登录
<happyaron> 重启也行。
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<onlylove> happyaron: 你确定1110把那个淘汰了？顺便问下现在是啥
<iMadper> happyaron: vote up to happyaron
<Pudge> dreameyesonme:  im-config
<happyaron> onlylove: 1110不知道咯
<happyaron> onlylove: 现在是im-config
<iMadper> ....
<onlylove> happyaron: 感觉应该是im-switch
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 然后呢……
<dreameyesonme> 程序“im-config”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装： sudo apt-get install im-config 您必须启用universe 组件
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 哦看来你还在用老版本……
<happyaron> iMadper onlylove 那为啥不用language-selector？
<imtxc> 执行 im-switch -s fcitx -z default 之后重新登录就可以吧
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不玩u不知道啊
<happyaron> onlylove: ... 那你教 dreameyesonme 装 opensuse 好了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 要教人，肯定用最熟悉的嘛。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在deb下都是imswitch啊，说起来最新的deb装的时候貌似直接用apt-get install ibus搞定了
<iMadper> happyaron: 支持你.
<iMadper> happyaron: 十分赞同你
<happyaron> iMadper: 神马意思。。。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 刚才执行了那句之后你可以注销再试试了
<onlylove> happyaron: 没注意有么有装im-config
<onlylove> happyaron: 我最熟的还是deb
<iMadper> happyaron: 让 onlylove 教 dreameyesonme 装opensuse, 绝对是好主意
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:36 
<happyaron> .
<onlylove> iMadper: 你放了我吧&我自己在vbox上还么装好opensuse呢，打算明天在公司server上弄个虚拟机装
 * iMadper 碎叫
<happyaron> 碎得真早啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油加油，我继续干活去了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我刚下班
<happyaron> onlylove: 好
<happyaron> onlylove: 争取跳槽……
<dreameyesonme> lai le
<dreameyesonme> gang qu da le ge re shui
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *zwj:%*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> zen me nong ?
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 注销
<Pudge> :::
<Pudge> 。。。
<lpy> 刚。。下班。。。这是在哪里？
<onlylove> happyaron: 和跳槽啥关系
<Pudge> imconfig执行了么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 然后重启
<onlylove> Pudge: 没那个，
<imtxc> 她已经执行了应该，说是没反应不就说明执行成功了嘛
<onlylove> Pudge: 1110是imswitch
<happyaron> onlylove: 才下班，那你应该换份工作嘛
<Pudge> onlylove: 1110.。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 介绍她买电脑的哥们这是有多屌丝啊
<Pudge> imtxc: 1110的ubuntu执行成功说明不了任何问题。。
<onlylove> Pudge: thinkpad
<onlylove> Pudge: 你还让我看log你自己都不看
<onlylove> happyaron: 偶尔一次&hadoop烦死了
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。没空。
<imtxc> 今天联通的网怎么了
<dreameyesonme> dao di zen me nong?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *0/_ hjR*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<imtxc> 连美帝这么慢呢
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 执行 im-switch -s fcitx -z default， 重启
<dreameyesonme> hao ba
 * imtxc 她再次回来之前要不要跑路睡觉去....
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子应该比你休息的早
<mjkr> imtxc: ubuntu's on the bandwagon of fcitx now?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我困觉去了，你继续协助她解决问题
<onlylove> imtxc: im-switch应该有gui吧
<dreameyesonme_> ran hou ne
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们撺掇她装fctix
<goxl> ubuntu不能使用鼠标了，你们见过到吗
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没用过，我一直ibus，虽然很慢
<imtxc> dreameyesonme_: 啊？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme_: 重启回来了？
<dreameyesonme_> dui a
<imtxc> dreameyesonme_: 还是不行？
<mjkr> ibus's ok after partially ditching python
<dreameyesonme_> bu .....xing......
<imtxc> 我咋没看见你下线呢
<dreameyesonme_> gei .....gui.....le....
<dreameyesonme_> wo..zhi..jie...chong..qi..le...
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *59cV,h*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> == diao xian le
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *o]E?E4EW*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 什么时候输入法不好用的
<dreameyesonme> ?
<Pudge> 不对啊，1110默认输入法已经是ibus了么？
<dreameyesonme> IBUS XIA WU FA SHU RU HAN ZI
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *?d|qo*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> 不是scim么
<Pudge> 你确定是1110？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4b93170a0102dy0y.html
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 照着着这个重做一遍
<dreameyesonme> DENG DENG
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 把大写锁定关了，按下shift试试
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<Pudge> ^k^: 要你何用
<dreameyesonme> zen me que ren ?
<dreameyesonme> wo bu dong a
<^k^> Pudge, 我想我应该。  22:56 
<dreameyesonme> dou zuo guo le
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *^.=aHp*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: cat /etc/ubuntu-release
<dreameyesonme> cat: /etc/ubuntu-release: 没有那个文件或目录
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: lsb_release -a
<dreameyesonme> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric
<onlylove> Pudge: 我现在有种想去给她把硬盘格式化装windows的冲动
<onlylove> Pudge: 就是她在上海
<Pudge> onlylove: 我只想知道是哪个sb让她卸载了ibus换fcitx，然后不负责任的跑路了
<onlylove> Pudge: 我不知道啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> bie zhe yang
<dreameyesonme> wo hai zai nong
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *mL"{N*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> Pudge: 你要不让她写下.bashrc，把GTK_IM 啥的重新export下？
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。。你来吧，我不会
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 终端下面执行im-switch有啥
<onlylove> Pudge: 老早不弄，早忘了
<Pudge>  /me 下楼抽烟喝咖啡
<Pudge> 尼玛
<onlylove> Pudge: 我现在工作环境全鸟语的
 * Pudge 下楼抽烟喝咖啡
<Pudge> onlylove: 英语？
<dreameyesonme> yi ge chuang kou
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *;A`DN5oE*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> Pudge: 是的
<Pudge> onlylove: 多好，我现在就想练习英语，都块丢光了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 选择ibus或者fctix
<dreameyesonme> yao que ding me ?
<onlylove> 然后点应用
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 肯定要确定
<dreameyesonme> xuan na ge ne ?
<Pudge> onlylove: fcitx
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: fcitx
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 随便哪个，哪个能用用哪个
<Pudge> onlylove: 她不是只有fcitx能用么
<onlylove> Pudge: 确定ibus的包不在了么
<dreameyesonme> Please read /usr/share/doc/im-switch/README.Debian.gz .   User configuration fcitx enabled for zh_CN.  Restart the X session to activate the selected Imput Method
<Pudge> onlylove: 我怀疑他ibus都没卸载。。
<dreameyesonme> que ding?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 确定
<dreameyesonme> ran hou ne ?
<onlylove> Pudge: 要重启x会话
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 注销
<onlylove> Pudge: 注销不行，要重启GDM
<dreameyesonme> ....yao ..ku ...le
<dreameyesonme> xing
<Pudge> onlylove: 注销不会重启gdm么？
<onlylove> Pudge: 当然不会
<Pudge> onlylove: 我怎么记得注销就会重启x
<onlylove> Pudge: 那就是我记错了？不清楚啊
<Pudge> onlylove: ctl+alt+backspace
<onlylove> Pudge: 这个应该可以
<Pudge> 我也不记得了，好像这就是把
<onlylove> Pudge: 不知道这个热键禁用没
<onlylove> Pudge: 另一套是啥来着
<Pudge> onlylove: 不记得了。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 我怕这套热键被禁用了
<Pudge> onlylove: 你们没要求没人必须有个英文名字？
<onlylove> Pudge: 不要求，没有就用拼音
<onlylove> Pudge: 有的话优先使用
<dreameyesonme> buxingbuxingbuxing
 * Pudge 抽烟咖啡，你继续跟她折腾。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 试试ctrl+alt+backspace能用不
<dreameyesonme> mei you tu biao a
<dreameyesonme> mei yong
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我给你条命令，你先记下
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 然后，ctrl+alt+f2，按照提示，输入用户名和密码，然后打那条命令，那里面都是乱码，你看到差不多的就输下密码
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 返回图形界面是alt+f7
<dreameyesonme> 怎么重装语言包
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 嫌麻烦就重启机器
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你的系统不受支持了，没法联网装语言包了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不知道以前的包你清理掉没有，如果没有没准能找到
<dreameyesonme> 更新了源了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你这好用了？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> mei
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 听话，开终端，sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 语言包我是真没办法……因为ubuntu那套我已经不熟了
<dreameyesonme> 系统没有安装软件包 locale，因而没有相关的信息。 使用 dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) 来检测打包好的文件， 还可以通过 dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) 来列出它们的内容。 /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locale 未安装
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不过我记得是language-package
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 加个s
<dreameyesonme> ??
<dreameyesonme> Generating locales...   en_US.UTF-8... done   zh_CN.UTF-8... up-to-date   zh_HK.UTF-8... up-to-date   zh_SG.UTF-8... up-to-date   zh_TW.UTF-8... up-to-date Generation complete.
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: locale肯定会有的，只是我不记得哪个包叫啥名字了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 会让你选择需要的，你选上zh_CN的就成，选择default的话，推荐zh_CN.utf-8
<batmite> how to use chinese here?
<freeflying> 瞎折腾
<onlylove> freeflying: 谁爱折腾……
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 所以我之前一直不想教你弄输入法，就是这个道理呀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: linux 的输入法很难弄
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> black_angel: 哪个缺货教她装fctix的
<dreameyesonme> wo jin tian
<dreameyesonme> da kai yong bu liao le
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *H,cmY6|*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: zuo tian ni jiao le hai hao de
<onlylove> batmite: Why do you want to use Chinese
<dreameyesonme> guan ji shui le yi jiao
<dreameyesonme> bu xing le
<dreameyesonme> ran hou jiu yi tian zhe yang
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *RS,H?)*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<batmite> yin wei luan ma
<onlylove> batmite: We use utf-8
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 说出那个人的id
<batmite> how to use utf-8?
<mark_____> 看拼音真痛苦  庆幸拼音没有代替汉字
<batmite> I'm using miranda im on xp
<onlylove> batmite: Find where to set character，and set character code to utf8 do *NOT* use GB2312
<onlylove> mark_____: 拼音的好处是不用装输入法
<Guest27304> 请问下，拼音输入法怎样怎样跟鼠标一起
<batmite> ºÃÏñ
<batmite> ¿ÉÒÔʹÓÃÁË
<^k^> batmite say: 可以使用了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 设置默认的fcitx之后，应该可以重启下
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 虽然不知道成不成
<dreameyesonme> chong qi le N ci le
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *WC_uD-_K*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Guest27304> 我的输入框永远在下方
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你打开终端，在终端上按右键，看看有没有输入法选择，里面有fcitx，不要用X input method
<onlylove> Guest27304: 你自己找下输入法的设置吧，不清楚你用的啥，反正什么吸附窗口之类的关掉试试
<dreameyesonme> mei you
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 总有个输入法吧，ibus也没么
<dreameyesonme> mei you
<Guest27304> 我的ibus
<dreameyesonme> xia zhe "wu"
<dreameyesonme> http://imagebin.org/281663
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 实在不行，你试试老办法吧
<dreameyesonme> zen me nong ?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 终端 gedit ~/.bashrc&
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 打开编辑这个文件
<dreameyesonme> da kai le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 在这个文件最后加上这样3行
<dreameyesonme> kan bu dong
<onlylove> Pudge: 果真要export变量……
<Pudge> export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<Pudge> export QT_IM_MODULE=xim export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<Pudge> 3个export， 分三行
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 然后保存，重启，开终端，看ctl+space能不能开中文了、
<Pudge> onlylove: 这是大招了
<Pudge> onlylove: 实在没办法就放弃算了。
<dreameyesonme> yao jia # ma?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不加
<onlylove> 加了就注释掉了
<Pudge> export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<Pudge> export QT_IM_MODULE=xim
<Pudge> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 就这3行，加在最后
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不用重启，编辑完了保存
<dreameyesonme> en
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 终端里面输入 source .bashrc
<Pudge> onlylove: 好像要fcitx重启再能应用的
<Pudge> onlylove: 所以重启可以避免一切。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 这么高大上？
<dreameyesonme> dao di zen me?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 重启吧，最保险
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 重启保险
<dreameyesonme> o
<Pudge> onlylove: 你觉得这次能成功么
<onlylove> Pudge: 也不知道fcitx的进程起来没啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 起来了，刚才我要她手动启动fcitx，系统提示已经有一个fcitx进程了
<onlylove> Pudge: 我觉得应该让她明天贴图
<onlylove> Pudge: 把im-switch什么的都看看
<onlylove> Pudge: 终端可以贴输出，gui的东西还是图来的直接
<onlylove> Pudge: 要是因为ibus没卸载干净，俩打架没法输出才热闹
<onlylove> Pudge: 所以bashrc声明变量比较保险了
<Pudge> onlylove: ubuntu做的这么渣渣，怎么还这么多人用
<onlylove> Pudge: 说起来她不愿意找她学校修电脑的那些给装系统真心麻烦
<onlylove> Pudge: 广告
<Pudge> onlylove: 她说推荐给她这台电脑的人后来没考上她们学校。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 其实其他发行版易用性也不差
<Pudge> onlylove: 这要多大的仇，给她推荐这台电脑
<onlylove> Pudge: 不是的，那时候准备考，推荐的
<onlylove> Pudge: 然后据说学弟不会用优盘装系统
<Pudge> onlylove: 用光盘装啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 后来考没考上不知道
<onlylove> Pudge: 应该是没光驱
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> wo da kai zhong duan
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *C>Qj`*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<Pudge> onlylove: 我操，u盘安装都不会他推荐个蛋蛋啊
<dreameyesonme> bash: /home/dreameyesonme/.bashrc: 行 104: 寻找匹配的 `"' 是遇到了未预期的文件结束符 bash: /home/dreameyesonme/.bashrc: 行 108: 语法错误: 未预期的文件结尾 dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$
<onlylove> Pudge: 看样子不行
<Pudge> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 语法错误
<Pudge> onlylove: 还好，不一定不行
<Pudge> onlylove: 没输入对
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你 export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" 这行，少了个"符号吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 把.bashrc搞了？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你检查一下那个文件
<Pudge> onlylove: ？
<dreameyesonme> wo zhi jie fu zhi de ya
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *4mEQTFd*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> yao me
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: gedit ~/.bashrc
<dreameyesonme> zai lai yi bian?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 可能你复制吊了
<onlylove> Pudge: 我只是担心她没有再文件尾加……
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你打开这个文件
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 看你最后3行，对不对
<Pudge> onlylove: 加前面其实也没事吧？
<onlylove> Pudge: 加在某俩"中间呢
<Pudge> onlylove: 那就不知道了。
<dreameyesonme> bao cun le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 检查了么，
<dreameyesonme> zai chong qi ?
<dreameyesonme> shi ma ?
<dreameyesonme> en
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 是不是掉了一个"
<dreameyesonme> shi de
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你看
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 重启吧。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 蛋疼。
<onlylove> Pudge: 我觉得echo >>追加保险
<Pudge> onlylove: 我只想着能有公共ip，直接ssh最方便。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 公网ip
<onlylove> Pudge: 她这个系统这么个玩法，迟早有一天和jusss的那个系统一样，没法玩
<Pudge> onlylove: 为啥总有这样的来凑热闹
<onlylove> Pudge: 靠，穿她学校防火墙？
<onlylove> Pudge: 我觉得腾讯qq不地道
<onlylove> Pudge: 远程多方便
<onlylove> Pudge: 免费的端口映射
<Pudge> onlylove: teamview挺好
<dreameyesonme> lai le
<Pudge> 《《《
<dreameyesonme> ran hou ne
<Pudge> 。。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 然后ctrl + space
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 调出输入法啊
<dreameyesonme>  mei fan ying a
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *KE?fhZy*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Guest37908> 囧
<wddddw> 囧
<onlylove> Pudge: 要不要让她备份文件直接升级到最新……
<wddddw> phpcj.org/linux下安装搜狗输入法/
<alvin_rxg> Title: linux下一条命令处理几千张照片 | 清风的网络空间 (@ phpcj.org)
<Pudge> onlylove: 别指望了。。。ubuntu跨版本升级从来不靠谱。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN"
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 在那3行前面加上这行
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我忘了刚才
<dreameyesonme> lian tu biao dou mei you
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *nD2(/C*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN"
<dreameyesonme> ba na ge bian ji
<dreameyesonme> gei wo
<dreameyesonme> pu ji ge
<dreameyesonme> na ge bian ji wen jian zen me da kai
<Pudge> gedit ~/.bashrc
<wddddw> rxg怎么这么像bot
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: == export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<dreameyesonme> chong qi?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我记得你的local是zh_CN.UTF-8
<dreameyesonme> ??
<onlylove> Pudge: 说起来,ubuntu的dpkg-recongfigue locales很怪
<dreameyesonme> zen me nong
<dreameyesonme> wo jia le export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN"
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 修改啊
<dreameyesonme> o  hao  de
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 改成zh_CN.UTF-8
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 还有， 这行
<Pudge> export GTK_IM_MODULE="fcitx"
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 把那个xim换了，虽然是一样的，但是我看着放心店。。
<dreameyesonme> yao xie na ji ge :
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *7*rPt=5v*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> yi ci
<dreameyesonme> wo hun le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ？？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 倒数第二行
<dreameyesonme> ni ba quan bu dou chong xin fa yi bian
<onlylove> Pudge: 和你说echo追加方便
<dreameyesonme> wo zhan tie
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 好吧。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 不过目前看sed……
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你把刚才我要你加的那几行删了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 就是最后一个export
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 都删了，保存，退出
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 最后几个export
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不是一个。。。
<dreameyesonme> shan le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 等等，我再贴
<onlylove> 她们不熄灯吗……
<dreameyesonme> bu xi deng
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 如果今天不行，明天继续可以不……
<dreameyesonme> ke yi
<dreameyesonme> shui ba ni
<wddddw> 羡慕不熄灯的呀
<dreameyesonme> hai de shang ban
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *6s=-+z$d*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> wo men dou mei ke le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: http://code.bulix.org/pyccib-85184
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<Pudge> dre、
<wddddw> 公共课还没结。。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没啥，今晚上Pudge弄
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 别编辑刚才那个文件
<dreameyesonme> en
<dreameyesonme> shi
<dreameyesonme> zen me nong ne
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ls /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<dreameyesonme> zhi xing ?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 有没有90im-switch这个文件
<Pudge> 恩
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 执行看，有没有90im-switch文件
<dreameyesonme> 80im-switch
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 可以
<Pudge> sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch
<onlylove> Pudge: 你确定要动那个？祝你好运
<Pudge> on
<dreameyesonme> hao le
<Pudge> onlylove: 我犹豫了。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 我怕他x启动不来了。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 先备份下，有个后悔药
<dreameyesonme> ==
<batmite> ²»ÄÜÓã¿
<^k^> batmite say: 不能用？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 记得，如果重启进不来图形界面
<dreameyesonme> shen me jiao tu xing jie mian ?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5n[geL':*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<onlylove> Pudge: 要不让她在软件中心啥的查找下ibus在不在吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你还是别改那个文件了。
<batmite> I don't know how to change
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 换一个，
<batmite> sorry
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你把刚才那个文件打开，
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 把你刚才加的东西删了
<zsc> Pudge: 给她装x11vnc,直接远程
<watermelonjuice> hi
<watermelonjuice> why is http://www.xiaomi.com/ asking me for my age
<^k^> watermelonjuice ... ⇪ 小米官网——寻找最来电女孩
<watermelonjuice> has it become a porn site?
<onlylove> batmite: Try use the webchat
<^k^> watermelonjuice:点点点.  00:16 
<dreameyesonme> shan le ya
<dreameyesonme> ni bu shi rang wo guan le ma ?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *c(2]'Qe|*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: It's a site about a Android phone
<dreameyesonme> wo kuai bei dong si le ..
<watermelonjuice> onlylove: look at it
<Pudge> dreameyesonme:等等
<watermelonjuice> they have women all over it and they ask you for your age
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Just ad
<watermelonjuice> explain it to me
<watermelonjuice> why do they want to know when I was born?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你刚才那个文件还原了吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 80imswitch这个
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Just ad nothing else
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ???
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: A way to help saling their phone
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: It's quite common in China
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 人呢。。
<wddddw> watermelonjuce:maybe Mr.Lei wander use these girls to attract more users to xiaomi.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小米官网——寻找最来电女孩 (@ xiaomi.com)
<dreameyesonme> wo qu xia ce suo..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *7Q88q*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Maybe you are one of this advertisement 's target
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你刚才那个80im-switch文件还原了么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 删掉我要你家进去的地方
<onlylove> Pudge: 别让妹子挨冻了，明天再说吧，把今天的改动都还原
<Pudge> onlylove: 最后试一下
<Pudge> onlylove: 然后不管行不行明天都没事了
<watermelonjuice> i am just trying to buy a phone
<watermelonjuice> there are no good ones on the market yet
<watermelonjuice> as I want one that supports td-lte and fdd-lte
<watermelonjuice> so I think I'll get a cheap phone now and a new one in 6 months
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: forot? no iphone, no girl
<onlylove> watermelonjuice:  Both td-lte and fdd-lte?
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: I think you'd better wait
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: It's a tough work to buy a xiaomi phone.
<watermelonjuice> my phone is working like crap right now
<happyaron> 怎么还进入英语模式了呢。。。
<watermelonjuice> it's got gps, battery, and memory problems
<watermelonjuice> I need to replace it
<wddddw> 国际友人嘛？
<onlylove> happyaron: 老外想买个td-lte和fdd-lte的4G
<onlylove> happyaron: 跑到小米网站，看到广告，以为变色情站了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得高通应该有这样的芯片吧
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: U can only buy xiaomi with td-lte&fdd-lte on Tuesday
<onlylove> wddddw: 小米现在支持lte？
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: Before that, U should take a reservation
<happyaron> onlylove: 没关注有没有这种芯片，感觉是有了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 但在我镇不能用啊
<wddddw> onlylove: 嗯，只吃了
<wddddw> 支持。。
<wddddw> 景德镇刚发lte牌照。。。不过在我家已经试用了很久了
<onlylove> wddddw: 你家那里的这么高大上
<happyaron> wddddw: 拍照是一回事，fdd网络在我镇好像还基本没有成型的
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: not true
<watermelonjuice> only wcdma
<happyaron> 额，牌照
<watermelonjuice> not lte
<wddddw> onlylove: 上海。。。
<onlylove> wddddw: 他看的是米2吧，wcdma
<onlylove> wddddw: 支持lte的是米3吧？
<happyaron> 没事买小米干啥，便宜的买华为，贵的自选……
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: xiaomi III supports LTE
<onlylove> happyaron: 华为……据说信号不好
<onlylove> happyaron: 再就是lte
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: And xiaomi III needs reservation.
<happyaron> onlylove: 我手上有一个华为手机，信号超级好
<onlylove> wddddw: 表示自己手里的3G终端都不敢开网络，玩不起流量
<happyaron> onlylove: 做电信设备的厂家，你说音质啥的不行，信号咋可能挫了呢……
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个……可是n多妹子的反应啊
<wddddw> onlylove: 表示在帝都读书这儿的网速痛苦死
<happyaron> onlylove: 2G网络么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我当时可是想买荣耀的
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该是吧……
<Pudge> onlylove: 我刚签的4g， 确实好快。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 打电话断线
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这里3G没问题，强烈推荐1000~2000元范围内预算的同写买这个
<happyaron> onlylove: 没遇到过……
<onlylove> Pudge: 快有毛用，用不起
<Pudge> onlylove: 无限流量
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个就和神舟的本子一样，看人品
<happyaron> onlylove: 华为的rom有些确实不好，得能上emotion ui 1.0及以上的
<happyaron> onlylove: 你那是多久前呢？我的是今年9月入的。
<Pudge> onlylove: 4g还限制流量，运营商不是自己砸自己脚么
<onlylove> 算了，不讨论输入法和手机了，睡觉去
<happyaron> Pudge: 不限制流量大家就都上不去了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，我想买手机的时候是去年了，今年刚入的oppo
<happyaron> o
<Pudge> happyaron: 那也要有4g信号的地方啊。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我买的时候还没有wcdma版，只有td版
<wddddw> 国际友人不见了。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道了，我给我妈妈还弄了一个，两个都不错。
<batlad> 终于可以进来了
<Pudge> happyaron: 覆盖地方不多，一般就是3g，
<happyaron> Pudge: 北京四环内……无所谓啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 我这里，反正没几个区有4g基站
<onlylove> happyaron: 看来那些说信号不好的买到人品机器了
<Pudge> happyaron: 现在就是4g手机的一个卖点，弄的几个基站
<happyaron> Pudge: 有3g先用着呗。
<batlad> 怪了，用两个版本的miranda im都无法设置utf-8，用chatzilla又连不上
<wddddw> 发现我们的话题从输入法被老外给弄了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 四环……移动的3G都经常变2G
<wddddw> pudge: 燕园内信号超级差
<happyaron> onlylove: 我自己还是移动的2g手机啦，用过一段TD没感觉太悲剧。
<happyaron> onlylove: 但我活动范围不大，都在三环左右。
<wddddw> 不吐槽帝都的信号了。。。
<happyaron> lol
<Pudge> 感觉家里如果有4g信号的话，完全没必要签光前了
<onlylove> 问题是今天谁给那妹子出主意要装fcitx的
<happyaron> 帝都能打电话发短信就不错了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 帝都电信信号最好
<happyaron> onlylove: 电信频段多好啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 基站数只有移动的一半……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我手机开着TD的时候经常切换到2G
<wddddw> 我觉得帝都信号不好是故意的
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以索性关了，反正我也没流量包
<happyaron> wddddw: 不是信号不好，而是骨干撑不起
<wddddw> 我在魔都的时候不存在信号问题。。。不论移动电信联通
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: it does not support lte
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: check it
<batlad> 我发的应该不是乱码了吧？
<happyaron> wddddw: 我听说山东那边的wifi都直接布到村里，然后大家就不用买adsl直接买移动wifi包月……
<onlylove> happyaron: 4G的频段……不得满大街都是基站
<wddddw> batlad: 不是乱码
<onlylove> happyaron: 哪里
<onlylove> happyaron: 我家没
<happyaron> onlylove: 看移动实力了呗。
<happyaron> onlylove: 泰安？
<wddddw> 江苏无锡有Cite Free Wifi
<batlad> 那就好，被我自己的IM给逼疯了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个不是实力的问题，是频段天生的问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 看他有多少钱和多少公关能力（的实力）
<onlylove> happyaron: 频率越高，需要的基站越多
<onlylove> happyaron: 3G都不行，更不要4G了
<batlad> 为了这个还换了个新的昵称
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实现在帝都的移动基站已经满大街了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 移动用户太多
<happyaron> onlylove: 人多一点的地方就要做信号增强，每层楼1-2个微型基站
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: www.xiaomi.com/event/buyphone
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小米手机版本选择 (@ xiaomi.com)
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 然后2g每个基站的带宽还就那么点……
<happyaron> 还得让大家至少能打电话发短信什么的。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是设备容量不够啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 据我所知还是技术限制……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我睡觉，明天上班，顺便瞅瞅妹子的输入法
<happyaron> onlylove: 再一个限制就是移动没有固网
<happyaron> onlylove: 安
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个怎么说，就比方说，四川地震那时候，很多人手机信号满格打不出电话
<happyaron> 联通电信铺点光纤给4g基站太容易了，移动就累死了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个就是设备容量的问题了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个是……
<happyaron> onlylove: 打不出电话还有可能性是qos限制吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 光纤不够，而要保证能通话，就只能限制并发路数了。
<happyaron> 否则可以通，但是听不清或者听不见，岂不悲剧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正就是容量限制了……最多允许多少用户同时通话，但是实际上待机的更多
<happyaron> 嗯。
<onlylove> happyaron: 就看移动怎么搞固网了
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: it's watermelonjuice
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。
<batlad> 大家都是用什么来聊IRC的？
<happyaron> irssi
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: and it does not support LTE
<batlad> pidgin、xchat、chatzilla？
<onlylove> irssi web chatzilla thunderbird
<watermelonjuice> 网络制式 支持中国移动3G(TD-SCDMA)及中国移动、中国联通2G(GSM)网络
<watermelonjuice> 网络频率2G:GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
<watermelonjuice>  3G:TD-SCDMA 1880-1920/2010-2025MHz
<watermelonjuice> 数据业务GPRS/EDGE/TD-HSDPA(2.8Mbps)/TD-HSUPA(2.2Mbps)
<watermelonjuice> 网络制式支持中国联通3G(WCDMA)及中国移动、中国联通2G(GSM)网络
<watermelonjuice> 网络频率2G:GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
<watermelonjuice>  3G:WCDMA 850/900/1900/2100MHz
<watermelonjuice> 数据业务GPRS/EDGE/DC-HSPA+(42Mbps)
<^k^> watermelonjuice:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<batlad> 我用chatzilla总是连不上
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: Sorry for my input. It does not support FDDLTE
<onlylove> wddddw: 目前看不现实，让他等一阵子，终端多了再说吧，他那破电话还能再用几天
<watermelonjuice> or tdlte
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 掉厕所里了？
<onlylove> Pudge: 女生上厕所一般时间长吧……
<onlylove> Pudge: 再等下
<Pudge> onlylove: 太长了吧。这是便秘啊，要看医生
<wddddw> (wddddw) watermelonjuice: maybe Galaxy S4 supports.
<onlylove> Pudge: 没准带着手机去玩游戏了
<Pudge> onlylove: 。。。这样更容易便秘。。还容易脱岗。
<batlad> 这里居然还有妹纸？
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: no phone does yet
<wddddw> Oh my god, my mobile phone is low power.
<watermelonjuice> not even nexus5
<onlylove> wddddw: 三星啊……好像有支持的，不过刚看到个三星的视频，说是手机自燃，三星说要换机器必须把自燃视频撤掉
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: just wait a few months
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: So just wait
<watermelonjuice> I registered for a xiaomi f code
<watermelonjuice> when do I get it
<watermelonjuice> I registered last week
<onlylove> batlad: 偶尔会来几个
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: Only if U are the developer of MIUI or the common user in the MIUI forum.
<onlylove> Pudge: 有这事……不知道……哎……我扛不住了，你再坚持下，我估计输入法这个坑，要把咱几个都坑进去
<watermelonjuice> wtf!?
<Pudge> onlylove: 我也打算下班走人。。
<watermelonjuice> so how do normal people buy the phone?
<watermelonjuice> I'm not spamming a forum to be able to buy a phone
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: normal people go to Mac shop for iphone
<watermelonjuice> i'm not buying an iphone
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: Their r just 2 types of phone
<happyaron> Pudge: 你还要坚持为妹纸提供支持么？
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: iphone, and single phone
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: a
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: remember the role; no iphone, no girl
<dreameyesonme> pu ji ge  ,,ming tian ba,,wo hao xiang dong gan mao le ..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *(AmiH^.m*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: in chine
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 睡吧。。
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: Ask "黄牛党" on Taobao..
<Pudge> happyaron: 妹子不愿意了
<happyaron> lol
<dreameyesonme> ^3^, bye~everyone~
<happyaron> bye
<wddddw> bye
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: no
<watermelonjuice> I can just buy some other phone
<watermelonjuice> or kill someone on the street and take their phone
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: no other phone
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: iphone or single phone
<Pudge> watermelonjuice: in chinese 屌丝机
<wddddw> Leave for a minute... my IRC needs to.REstart
<watermelonjuice> when I signed up last week for xiaomi it said something about dec 10 or 12
<watermelonjuice> but the site now says next opening is dec 17
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> wo  cong 9 dian kai shi nong de ..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *BAB 5w*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> ai....
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: hai zai ma?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 恩
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你不是睡了么
<dreameyesonme> ge zhong dou shi guo le ..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *mMI'M7t*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> cha dian yuan cheng le ...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没有啊，刚才的没式
<dreameyesonme> mei a ..
<watermelonjuice> 下轮开放购买：12月10日中午12点
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 这么大晚的你不睡觉去
<watermelonjuice> so I can buy now??
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你还想试试？
<dreameyesonme> en
<wddddw> 回来啦
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 好吧， gedit ~/.gnomerc&
<dreameyesonme> chen you ren jiao de shi hou gan jin nong hao
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+yC{<*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 然后， http://code.bulix.org/v1dre0-85185
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这些，贴到最后
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 保存，重启
<dreameyesonme> da kai shi kong bai ??
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没事，空白说明你没有这个文件，
<dreameyesonme> gedit ~/.gnomerc& zhi hou
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 直接贴进去保存就行了
<dreameyesonme> o
<dreameyesonme> hao le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 为了保险
<dreameyesonme> chong qi dian nao?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+l)KcF8*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 别急
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你还是gedit ~/.bashrc&
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: "黄牛党" is a WTF existence in China & sometimes we could only buy something from them except normal ways.
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 把刚才那些贴进去
<freeflying> Pudge, 瞎鸡巴教, 谁告诉你ubuntu下X会去读这个文件的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 贴到最后
<Pudge> freeflying: 1110 的
<Pudge> freeflying: 会读吧
<Pudge> freeflying: 我就是怕不读，所以要她bashrc下面也贴
<flos> dreameyesonme, are you using gnome?
<dreameyesonme> bao cun le
<Pudge> freeflying: 不是x，是gnome session会读
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 重启吧，
<dreameyesonme> T^T,HAO DE
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 顺便诅咒那个
<Pudge> 叫你卸载ibus的傻逼
<freeflying> Pudge, System Setting ->  Language Support ->  Keyboard input method system
<Pudge> freeflying: 没用，
<Pudge> freeflying: 她都setting了一晚上了
<freeflying> Pudge, ubuntu用的是gnome-session?
<wddddw> 她走了。。。
<Pudge> freeflying: 1110我不确定
<freeflying> Pudge, 不工作才是胡扯
<Pudge> freeflying: 那时候还没有unity吧
<freeflying> Pudge, 11.10都EOL
<Pudge> freeflying: 她就是1110，你咬他？
<dreameyesonme> ran hou?
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 图标出来了么
<dreameyesonme> mei....
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 别在这里问了, 11.10 EOL 了
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 去装个13.10
<Pudge> dreameyesonme:  ctrl + space
<dreameyesonme> hai shi mei you
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 放弃吧，准备给imdaper买机票
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 他来给你装windows
<dreameyesonme> ==
<wddddw> dreameyesonme: 为什么不用各种云输入法
<dreameyesonme> zhen de nong bu hao le ma ?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Io| N ^*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<watermelonjuice> it is sooo fucking COLD
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ä½ ==
<dreameyesonme> qi shi jin tian de zhuang kuang
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 今天是不行了，准备下班走人
<dreameyesonme> wo zhi qian ye you guo
<wddddw> dreameyesonme: $ sudo apt - get purge scim #卸载 SCIM以免冲突
<dreameyesonme> dan shi
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 明天要imdaper 远程给你弄
<wddddw> $ sudo add - apt- repository ppa : fcitx- team / stable #稳定版的 Fcitx
<wddddw> $ sudo apt - get update
<wddddw> $ sudo apt - get install fcitx fcitx - config- gtk fcitx - sunpinyin
<dreameyesonme> hou mian rang wo huan le f...de
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#&P'pYh:*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> ai..
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 报出那个人的id
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 到底谁让你换fcitx
<dreameyesonme> suan le ba
<wddddw> 尝试过傻瓜方法麽。。。
<dreameyesonme> ta ye bang wo nong le ban tian le
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 然后就跑了？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 说，是不是imtx， 还是jusss
<dreameyesonme> mei you a  , huan le bu neng yong ,ta hai shi bang mang le hen jiu
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *\UbT+"*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<wddddw> 大牛们为啥不SSH dreameyesonme 的电脑。。
<Pudge> wddddw: 图形的东西，ssh有啥用
<watermelonjuice> 下轮开放购买：12月10日中午12点
<watermelonjuice> so I can buy now??
<Pudge> wddddw: 最多vpn
<wddddw> 然后把SSH LOG给她看哇
<dreameyesonme> shi guo le
<dreameyesonme> lian bu shang
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你校园网，有防火墙的
<dreameyesonme> hao ba ....
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: No
<freeflying> shoot, 这小孩咋这样呢
<dreameyesonme> you xiang ye deng bu shang..
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *[icUpNd*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dreameyesonme> ai...
<freeflying> 让他去重装, 然后照文档做就好
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 最好的办法
<freeflying> 咋就不停呢
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 找同学要一张win7光盘
<wddddw> watermelonjuce: the time GMT+8 12:00 has already gone...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 什么都解决了
<watermelonjuice> it is too cold outside
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 别跟这帮屌丝男一样折腾
<watermelonjuice> can I get a kitkat delivered to me
<dreameyesonme> mei you guang qu...
<dreameyesonme> dian nao
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: Next time is GMT+8 Dec 17 12:00
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。u盘有么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 很容易
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 碉堡了
<freeflying> 浪费时间
<freeflying> 都洗洗去睡吧
<Pudge> 还有10分钟下班
<Pudge> 正在打发时间呢
<Pudge> 刚才笑死我了
<dreameyesonme> ??
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: and U should take a reservation now
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<Pudge> freeflying: lol
<dreameyesonme> diao xian le
<watermelonjuice> wddddw: I took last week
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&bs=%E5%90%AF%E5%8A%A8+fcitx&f=3&rsv_bp=1&wd=u%E7%9B%98%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85win7&rsv_sug3=12&rsv_sug=0&rsv_sug4=22091&rsv_sug1=2&inputT=6334&oq=u%E7%9B%98%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85win%26&rsp=0&rsv_sug2=1&rsv_sug5=0
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ u盘安装win7_百度搜索
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=USC9Y_3PuM7wGhzO4CFEBeYGQAoQUrz8UVBlIM3EWi29oilIQJzioa9jArbWkwZptO6NJaJT71itVYgcWH9hOFiMpFas97zxdBV2ngqVxn3
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 【图文】图解如何用U盘安装win7_免费下载_百度文库
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 去吧，很容易，半小时的事就搞定了
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: A huge numbers of "黄牛" buy the phone at that time.
<dreameyesonme> hao ba ...ai...
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: the phone will be sold out in only 3 minutes, and it's nearly impossible for common people to buy it
<dreameyesonme> shui le ,,bye
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: so pay a little.bit.more RMB buy
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: so pay a little bit more RMB to buy a 小米3 in Taobao.com is the most convenient way.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 (@ taobao.com *FROM* Taobao.com)
<watermelonjuice> it is too cold outside. can I get a kitkat delivered to me NOW?
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: I'm in Beijing and How to deliver it to U...
<watermelonjuice> there is a 7-11 3 minutes away
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: Where are U?
<watermelonjuice> shanghai
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: My hometown.
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: maybe we can exchange our e-mail for further communication.
<watermelonjuice> I want my kitkat now
<wddddw> Android 4.4...
<watermelonjuice> no
<watermelonjuice> the chocolate
<wddddw> U can buy it in "可的"
<wddddw> There are a lot of "可的" in Shanghai
<wddddw> I'm worring about my CET-4 examination.
<freeflying> wddddw, 那还不赶紧去看书去
<watermelonjuice> yes I know
<watermelonjuice> but it is too cold to go outside
<watermelonjuice> so I want it delivered to me
<watermelonjuice> now
<watermelonjuice> not tomorrow
<wddddw> @freeflying: 这不和国际友人操练着麽。。。
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: Maybe Harry Porter can help U. (^_^)
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: I have just heard that SF-EXPRESS has already developed an automatic flying machine to deliver Packages.
<watermelonjuice> just call the sleeping worker at the 7-11 down the street
<watermelonjuice> tell them I'll pay them an extra 20 rmb
<watermelonjuice> and they should come to my home
<wddddw> watermelonjuice: 囧
<watermelonjuice> to bring me a kitkat and be raped
<hoxily> watermelonjuice: 你好
<wddddw> 我肿木觉得西瓜汁是中国人呢。。
<wddddw> 搞不好是个妹子
<wddddw> Too tired. Goodbye watermelonjuice.
<wddddw> Goodnight guys.
<wddddw> 晚安咯小伙伴们。
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *w'{]t`*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<alvin_test> en, bu cuo bu cuo, ji xu ce shi
<watermelonjuice> why freeflying ?
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_test> ey, wait a sec
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#{x&@*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 1 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *+EZ/+*[*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 2 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#"/7dyf.*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 3 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *F^g38*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 4 time(s)
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* you will be kicked if the warning-count exceeds the limit within 15 minutes
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* you will be kicked if the warning-count exceeds the limit within 15 minutes
<^k^> alvin_test: .. .. ..
<alvin_rxg> 嗯…… ^k^ 還有警告[3~
<alvin_test> da jia hao, dui bu qi la
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* you will be kicked if the warning-count exceeds the limit within 15 minutes
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *R/y=&?&(*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 1 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo lai zuo ge ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *`:&6>HQ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 2 time(s)
<alvin_rxg> /join #ubuntu-cn-ot
<knownbad> ?
<alvin_test> ehhhh, mei shi mei shi, wo zai zuo ce shi
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan **+l+XpU<*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 2 time(s)
<alvin_rxg> 呃……開錯對象了
<alvin_rxg> 做了個 lazy 的方案……
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo zhun bei hao le
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* you will be kicked if the warning-count exceeds the limit within 15 minutes
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo zhun bei hao le
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *.u7Q{_*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 1 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo zhun bei hao le
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *kIABnWZ9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 2 time(s)
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* you will be kicked if the warning-count exceeds the limit within 15 minutes
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo zhun bei hao le
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *<;ML'N*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 3 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo zhun bei hao le
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *1To]L*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 4 time(s)
<alvin_test> da jia hao, wo zhun bei hao le
<alvin_rxg> 好像後邊的幾次不用提示的……
<^k^> alvin_test: .. .. ..
<knownbad> 麻痹了。
<alvin_rxg> 完畢。歡迎測試 :D
<alvin_rxg> cc freeflying
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, lol
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, 你只是直接翻译还是做分析了
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 查表呀……
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, o
<alvin_rxg> 存夠大，隨便放幾個變量進去
<alvin_rxg> 一共兩萬條拼音……
<freeflying> alvin_rxg, 你要不做一些分析估计很不准
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 目前看來還行……
<alvin_rxg> 當然是沒有廣泛測試啦。目前在這兒是可以啦
<freeflying> ni hao a
<freeflying> da jia hao
<freeflying> alvin_rxg,  咋不触发呢
<knownbad> ni ma hao
<NWMonster> wo qu nian mai le ge biao
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *g0'5^5*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 1 time(s)
<NWMonster> :P
<alvin_rxg> >.< 哦，/a/ 不在列表里…… 英文也有 a
<jefftoan> 请问可不可以关闭IRC里joined、quit提示信息啊？
<alvin_rxg> jefftoan: /IGNORE * join parts
<alvin_rxg> jefftoan: /IGNORE * joins parts
<jefftoan> OK,tks
<mayli> hello
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  07:14 
<Guest65865> 囧
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚刚把/bin删了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453466 做了一件傻事。 ~$ sudo rm -r /bin 请问有没有恢复的办法？ 很久以前有一个备份，但是在那之后装了很多东西，而且更新过3次内核。 看到自己一点一点配置出来的系统就这么没了，实在很不甘心。 还有，如果只能重装系统的话，哪些配置文件
<black_angel> 如果有微博开发经验的支个声，是否必须要用到新浪的 sdk 而且还要注册一堆乱七八糟的东西
<black_angel> 都还没起床呀
<wddddw> 起床了。。。没经验就不吱了
<black_angel> 我看到新浪的那堆审核就烦，还要用身份证照，你妹呀！
<black_angel> 还能再恶心点不
<wddddw> black_angel: Sina的开发者的确是要实名认证的。。。
<black_angel> wddddw: 我又不需要在上面发布
<wddddw> black_angel: 只要发布内容就应该要被审吧~看文档去
<black_angel> 一边看一边动手搞，才能真正知道是怎么回事
<wddddw> black_angel: 我们公共课老师正在死吹Linux的优越性。。。
<black_angel> wddddw: 必须的，top 500 超级计算机中就有 486 台运行的是 linux 操作系统
<wddddw> 是类Unix还是Linux？
<black_angel> 是 linux，unix 已经被吞食地差不多了
<wddddw> black_angel: 介样子啊~那早点把Windows也蚕食掉吧
<black_angel> wddddw: 国外大学及公司用的最多的是 mac book，只是在中国 windows 才这么兴盛
<black_angel> 而已
<wddddw> black_angel: 不一定哦~比如CMU那种大学就是盛行Linux
<black_angel> 有钱老夫也整台 mac book 用用，毕竟是 unix 系统，一切都是那么地熟悉
<wddddw> 嘿嘿RMBP飘过~
<wddddw> Mac应该是类Unix系统吧
<black_angel> wddddw: mac os 就是 unix ，跟 IBM 的 AIX 和 HP-UNIX 一样，都是 unix 家族成员，BSD UNIX 是它的老祖宗
<wddddw> black_angel: 分支太多了囧。。。
<black_angel> 苹果在上面把界面做到了极致
<wddddw> Androfang: 看到我了呀
<MeaCulpa> Apple 啥界面？
<wddddw> MeaCulpa: OS X，真心完美
<MeaCulpa> wddddw: UI还是API...
<wddddw> MeaCulpa: 仅UI
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> UI嘛，他就是不做到极致，甚至是不做，那才有意思
<wddddw> 话说昨天rm ibus的妹纸还在不在
<MeaCulpa> OS X 的UI 就是打死也不做多余功能
<MeaCulpa> 这样才会有人觉得好
<wddddw> MeaCulpa: 看来你是个VIM党嘻嘻
<MeaCulpa> wddddw: 为啥
<wddddw> MeaCulpa: 难道不是？
<MeaCulpa> wddddw: vim和苹果的联系在哪里...
<wddddw> MeaCulpa: 没说和Apple的联系啦~没有UI自然想到了VIM。。。
<MeaCulpa> wddddw: 你这是什么逻辑...
<wddddw> MeaCulpa: 好吧逻辑紊乱了
<wddddw> black_angel: 你老是掉线
<black_angel> 这句我觉得你应该跟我的网管说说
<wddddw> black_angel: 拿手机挂着IRC吧~嘿嘿
<black_angel> wddddw: nokia 2180，黑白屏，你挂挂试下
<black_angel> wddddw: 反正我是不知道怎么挂了
<wddddw> black_angel: 屌爆了
<wddddw> 话说使用HTTP代理安装Ubuntu Server的时候，总会卡在某一个apt上然后影响整个安装进度
<wddddw> 13.10能不能断网安装呀
<black_angel> wddddw: skip 掉
<black_angel> wddddw: 那些软件包等系统安装好后再安装也不迟
<wddddw> Server的安装界面好像没法Skip
<wddddw> 连GRUB都要联网配置都快疯了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 好消息特大喜讯:ubuntu手机生产合作商出现鸟,ubuntu手机不远亦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453468 原post https://plus.google.com/100644953749053145796/posts/QDidcvk6tmo 英文不行的自行谷歌翻译 哥就不复制粘贴了 Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-11 9:10
<freeflying> happyaron, 在?
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ExtJS 4.0教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453470 ExtJS是一种主要用于创建前端用户界面，是一个基本与后台技术无关的前端ajax框架。ExtJS相对来说比较笨重，如无特殊要求，建议使用Semantic UI或者Bootstrap这种轻量级的前端框架。 教程内容： [01]ExtJS4.0的概述和HelloWorld程序 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1493
<^k^> ─> [02]ExtJS4.0的新特性 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1494 [03]ExtJS4.0数据模型-Model http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1495 [04]ExtJS4.0的 …
<onlylove> imtxc: imadper没来还？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<liemehoc> 从sd卡启动mk802失败   是不是硬件有问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又跟他不在一起上班哇，也只能用 irc 找到丫
<liemehoc> http://code.bulix.org/e70vcf-85186
<^k^> liemehoc ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
 * liemehoc 从sd卡启动mk802失败   是不是硬件有问题  http://code.bulix.org/e70vcf-85186
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天谁让那个妹子装fcitx的，靠，昨天Pudge都让那个妹子写bashrc来export GTK_IM_MODULE了
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是不行
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，最后解决没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 到1点，我受不了了，去睡了
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计没好
<imtxc> onlylove: 额……
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在觉得C记这18个月真心坑，还在想联想好歹给弄个lts啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ..
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 发生了什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象快去刷刷你的分享率去...
<imtxc> iMadper: 咋没人从我这里下载东西呢……
<iMadper> imtxc: 不需要吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我分享率以前是3.*呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正昨晚我下载了 7G，上传了 180M
<iMadper> imtxc: 你才能用多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 再下170g都没事
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> NB
<iMadper> 分享率: 3.272 上传量: 347.19 GB 下载量: 106.09 GB
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<iMadper> imtxc: 可惜不是你用不了我主战场.
<imtxc> 、
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然你就是下载1t不上传, 也没事
<imtxc> iMadper: 你现在还能用教育网？
<iMadper> imtxc: 用不了, 现在都借给别人用了
<iMadper> imtxc: 到了震古烁今, 帐号是永久保留的了
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 下片之王称号？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: what?
<dchxcrow> 难道说的是六维？
<iMadper> lpy: 29.a都出来了....
<lpy> iMadper:  哎？我没更新
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: 你现在都是自己编译了?
<lpy> iMadper: 昨天一个两句话的patch。。。他要我写成一句话。。。我C++功底不好，还在拙计。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 给链接看看?
<lpy> iMadper:  编译的只是用来测试。  实际用还是用那个
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<lpy> 等下
<lpy> iMadper:  https://bug943505.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=8344679
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "disposition"=>"inline; filename=\"bug943505.patch\"", "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; name=\"bug943505.patch\"; charset="}
<lpy> 那两句话合成 一句
<lpy> iMadper:  我之前是 合成一句的，但是编译不过。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我看看...
<lpy> iMadper:  而且找不到 fallible_t() 的声明定义。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 不会c++的表示页面还没刷出来...
 * iMadper nnnnd, 开代理去
<iMadper> lpy: 我开了代理也大不开...
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 29a能打开..
<lpy> ...
<iMadper> lpy: 捉鸡, 我也不会
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: nnnd, 我不会c++大概大家都知道了, 你怎么也不会了? 你以前不是还会吗?
<lpy> iMadper:  这个问题我没遇到过  我找了所有用到这个函数的地方，都是先 赋值，再用 new
<lpy> iMadper:  直接放进去，就有一个错误。叫什么。。
<iMadper> lpy: 未定义的类型?
<lpy> iMadper:  cannot allocate function type "fallible_t()" with new
<lpy> iMadper:  我找到定义了。。‘
<lpy> iMadper:  返回的是一个结构体啊 = =。
<iMadper> lpy: ... ... 不知道
<lpy> iMadper: ...
 * MeaCulpa C++, 神一样的语言
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，Pentadactyl的主业都被强了
<lpy> iMadper:  啊咧。。。我多加一个括号就行了。。。 WTF to that
<iMadper> lpy: /join #c++ 问问那帮基佬
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更改了文件/etc/ufw/before.rules，怎生效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453471 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-11 10:45
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃的 vpn 是用 strongSwan 搭的？
<lpy> iMadper:  广州 各种污染了现在。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 不过总比北京好吧?
<iMadper> lpy: 深圳的空气是比广州好不少的
<lpy> iMadper:  这么靠南的城市都污染了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 谁说南方没工业没汽车了...
<lpy> iMadper:  跟汽车有很大关系？
<iMadper> lpy: 专家说其实最大的原因是做饭产生的烟雾
<iMadper> lpy: 燃烧天然气/液化石油气之类的
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~~~专家还说 严重劳动力者应该延迟退休
<onlylove> iMadper: 专家说的多了
<onlylove> opensuse装的好慢啊，2M的下载速度都感觉好慢
<onlylove> 下载一个装一个……
<onlylove> 这货能不能一次多下几个慢慢装啊
<lpy> iMadper:  www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/11/tnhyui-earphone-burn-in/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Please Stop 'Burning In' Your Earphones | Gadget Lab | Wired.com (@ wired.com)
<onlylove> 这是反对煲机的？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 前两天 ofan 给我看了
<onlylove> 有快照么
<lpy> iMadper:  我不懂所以给你看 owo
<onlylove> 算了，打开了
<iMadper> lpy: 我mark了还没看, 现在看
<lpy> onlylove:  lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  我昨晚睡觉前看了  不过没怎么看明白
<iMadper> lpy: 昨天本来想看, 但是这页面tmd会自动翻页
<lpy> iMadper:  哦是嘛。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 看了不到一行, 就跳到下一页了
<iMadper> lpy: 我就得自己跳回去.
<lpy> ...
<iMadper> lpy: http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/11/apple-rumors-report/   跳到这页了现在又
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ This Week's Apple Rumors, Ranked From Dumbest to Most Plausible | Gadget Lab | Wired.com
<lpy> iMadper:  我不会= =。
<onlylove> Earphone burn-in is a bunch of hokum.
<iMadper> lpy: 有点儿类似图片网站的自动翻页
<lpy> = =.
<iMadper> 擦, 不停的跳, 看不了
<lpy> iMadper: 渣渣...= =.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 多系统之间远程控制 像TeamViewer那种的 有没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453472 不想用wine出来的 vnc ssh这些都要ddns 对吧？ 有没有一款类似TeamViewer这样的 统计信息: 发表于 由 enncoco — 2013-12-11 11:13
<onlylove> iMadper: chrome不跳……
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过我看不懂他在说啥
<microcai> 完了 以后咱程序员没饭吃了 obm 已经呼吁美国人全民写代码了  靠
 * microcai 完了 以后咱程序员没饭吃了 obm 已经呼吁美国人全民写代码了  靠
<onlylove> microcai: 这你也信？你也不想想美国多少文盲？
<iMadper> onlylove:  我懒的去看了, 看一行就挑一次
<iMadper> microcai: 怕啥, 你让你孩子别学这个不就行了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我贴到past给你看？
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用了, 谢
<iMadper> microcai: 美国佬都去写代码了, 咱就去干管理呗
<onlylove> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/03hzz7-85187
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> iMadper: 贴好了，看不看随你
<onlylove> opensuse的更新图标居然是只虫子……bug么……
<onlylove> 他自己的图标是蜥蜴……
<onlylove> 唉……
<onlylove> 这都什么和什么啊
<imtxc> microcai: lol
<imtxc> 全民码字儿？
<CyrusYzGTt> 意思就是只要有bug的软体。没有就不吃
<imtxc> 难道 obm 是要大家帮他写医保网站？
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概可能是，听说那个网站代码超过twitter
<onlylove> imtxc: 据说是大量使用框架的结果
<imtxc> onlylove: 难道那些代码都是在 eclipse 里面点出来的/
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道啊……好多行……忘了多少行了，反正我数不过来
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ....
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Obama 访问过不少电子和IT工程师的家庭, 结果他们还是照样被Lay-off
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以奥黑所谓的全民coding纯属政治口号，瞎扯
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37575
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国的造假活动仍然十分猖獗
<onlylove> 过去，我们会在洛杉矶、达拉斯、迈阿密或纽约突击检查一间装满假货的仓库；如今，由于中国出境物流已经如此发达，造假者每次只寄送一件假货。
<microcai> 人是必然会犯低级错误的动物，当你以为你要放屁，却没hold住拉了一坨稀屎在裤裆里的时候，代价好像比放个屁要高的。
<black_angel> 微博开发高手指教呀……
<black_angel> 我就想通过程序发一条微博上去，尼码还要搞什么身份认证
<black_angel> 还要身份证的正反面照片
<black_angel> 有没有简单一点的方法呀？受不了这种认证了，操蛋呀，而且程序也不需要上线
<jyf> black_angel: 可以走web登陆发
<jyf> 不过那个有验证码
<black_angel> jyf: - -!
<jyf> 验证码可以人肉破嘛
<black_angel> 网络方面的东西好不懂呀
<jyf> 不懂就搞懂再来弄呗
<black_angel> -=只能这样了，凡事都得靠自己呀
<iMadper> black_angel: 开发用的app也需要身份证???
<iMadper> black_angel: 不需要呀, 开发用的key我有, 不需要身份证验证的.
<lpy> iMadper:  呀... Perl 一个数组怎么每次取出两个会方便点？
<black_angel> iMadper: 好人呀
<black_angel> iMadper: 跪拜先
<iMadper> lpy: 我想想, 我有思路
<iMadper> lpy: 我先试试看去哈
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<black_angel> iMadper: 我就只想利用下 weibo 的 api 将一句话发上去嘛，竟然又要这审核又要那认证的
<black_angel> iMadper: 求可以跑的简单例子
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 先去试perl, weibo那个示例太多了....
<iMadper> 你先自己查吧
<black_angel> iMadper: Hello world 就行啦，hoho
<dreameyesonme> ==
<black_angel> -=
<dreameyesonme> zi ji chong  zhuang zen me nong?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ZKm'^x*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 1 time(s)
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<iMadper> black_angel: 啥hello world就行了? 我没说帮你找呀, 这东西sdk里面都有example呀
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 中午也不睡下觉？
<iMadper> lpy: 擦, 我不知道你的需求
<iMadper> lpy: 为啥不直接用两次shift取出来?
<dreameyesonme> wo gang qi...
<lpy> iMadper: o(╯□╰)o
<dreameyesonme> gan mao le..
<iMadper> lpy: 你现在的实现是怎么写的? 我看看你在干嘛
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯，就是，比如说我有一个 正则，我匹配了一段文本中所有满足的正则
<lpy> iMadper: 我贴给你
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 继续
<dreameyesonme> black_angel: zen me chong zhuang?
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: [自動] *警告* you will be kicked if the warning-count exceeds the limit within 15 minutes. WARNING: 2 time(s)
<dreameyesonme> suan le  ,wo zi ji qu zhao ba
<lpy> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/26i3zo-85188
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: google 以下关键字:  "ubuntu install guide"
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 楼下5块钱买张光盘，放进去，重启就会指导你了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 亲，感冒了就好好养病
<iMadper> lpy: 真长..
<lpy> iMadper:  没办法啊
<lpy> iMadper:  正则，然后对于一段话，会有两个 被记录
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你重装前记得把你的文件都备份
<dreameyesonme> mei guang qu...
<lpy> iMadper:  然后最后全被弄成数组
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 有 U 盘吗？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没啥，找俩优盘，一个备份文件，另一个装系统
<lpy> iMadper:  然后我想 以匹配到的那种形式 取出来
<iMadper> lpy: 你的$_是啥?
<iMadper> lpy: 第一个
<lpy> iMadper:  哦  就是每一行 文本
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper:  囧没贴完整
<dreameyesonme> wo U pan zhao bu dao le
<alvin_rxg> dreameyesonme: WARNING: 4 time(s), ONE more to be KICKED
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. @owo里面在是个两个元素?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 别再说拼音了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: alvin_rxg 已经决定要t你了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: Use English
<jyf> iMadper: qemu那个维护者 我怀疑是华人 名字里有个 liguori （李国瑞？）
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 那个是机器人, 我也没办法的.
<niac> 一直以为拼音也算英语的
<iMadper> jyf: 听起来像.
<dreameyesonme> T^T
<lpy> iMadper:  owo 里面是匹配到的所有内容
<onlylove> iMadper: 帮忙把那个bot干掉
<lpy> 比如说 一个动宾短语
<iMadper> lpy: 你只是想取消那个foreach?
<lpy> iMadper: 嗯
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 可是硬盘安装的话会有稍稍有点麻烦，借一个U盘回来吧
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 有办法
<lpy> iMadper:  如果用foreach 取出来就达不到那种效果了
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 要不送个给你也行喏
<iMadper> lpy: 啥??? 啥效果?
<onlylove> black_angel: 硬盘安装主要是分区不好搞啊
<lpy> iMadper:  比如说对于 短语 “属于了”，用 foreach 就是 “属于”换行，然后"了“
<jyf> iMadper: 不过去搜了下发现好多老外都姓这个
<black_angel> onlylove: 所以还是借一个吧
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 我明白了.
<iMadper> lpy: 有办法的, 我想想.
<lpy> iMadper:  owo 感动
<onlylove> black_angel: 可是可是，还让她装U么
<black_angel> onlylove: 先将 iso 写到 u 盘，一插，事情就简单啦
<onlylove> black_angel: 到时候优盘需要重建分区表
<iMadper> lpy: 我先走到会议室去, 一点开会, 一边开会一般帮你试.
<dreameyesonme> i have iso
<black_angel> onlylove: 哪里，没这回事，我都已经用 u 盘装过 n 次了
<onlylove> lpy: 那个foreach不理解，foreach不是挨个取元素么
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 借个 u 盘回来吧
<onlylove> black_angel: 我的意思是，你dd过以后
<lpy> onlylove:  嗯，所以现在就是要两个两个取
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 还是说想让人送一个给你呀
<onlylove> lpy: 为毛要俩，加个变量？
<lpy> onlylove:  正则是提取出两个的
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 让 onlylove 送你一 U 盘
<lpy> onlylove:  我在想有没有好一点的做法
<onlylove> black_angel: 没带网银盾，不然送个到没啥 cc dreameyesonme
<jyf> 自己买个支dd的u盘 用那个uboot软件做成启动盘就行了
<black_angel> onlylove: 真小气
<zsc> 可以用ssh + x11vnc给她远程
<onlylove> black_angel: 我就是没带盾啊
<onlylove> black_angel: 我上班都是货到付款的
<zsc> u盘难度太高,她一点都不会..
<black_angel> zsc: 装进去之后就简单啦
<niac> 最讨厌不会当借口了
<onlylove> jyf: uboot……还有uniboot啥的，可靠性不是很高的样子
<dreameyesonme> .....
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 送一个u盘给你吧
<iMadper> ... ...
<zsc> black_angel: 你第一次没人指导就顺顺利利,分区都过不了
<black_angel> zsc: 我一直都是 google 的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
<jyf> onlylove: 还行 我的就靠这个做的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 下载个这个
<zsc> black_angel: 她要准备第二台电脑
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 然后把iso写到优盘上……
<jyf> zsc: 都是现成的工具 有什么不会的 那个是gui的
<jyf> 又没要求她手动装grub
<black_angel> onlylove: 什么呀，ubuntu 本身就自带工具了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 记得，这个优盘会被格式化，所以你的数据要备份到别的地方
<jyf> 许多人根本没试过就说这不好 那不好的
<onlylove> black_angel: 有么，不知道
<onlylove> black_angel: 如果说自带的话dd就行
<black_angel> onlylove: 你妹，乱教，还 dd
<lpy> iMadper:  如果写成 C++似的 for 循环就好丑了。。QAQ
<onlylove> black_angel: 我木有乱教啊，我自己用dd做过啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 我昨晚重新编译了次nv官网最新驱动，用nvidia-xconfig出来的xorg.conf根本就不能用。。。提示no screen found
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> jusss: 你去fuck nvidia去
<iMadper> lpy: 是呀, 还得自己写迭代元素
<iMadper> lpy: 等我现在帮你试
<jusss> palomino|working: 然后我根据官网上的那个optimus的做法，添加了modesetting驱动在xorg.conf里，能打开了X了
<jusss> palomino|working: 在xorg.conf里设置两个驱动，一个是nvidia一个是modesetting,据说这样可以支持optimus,
<onlylove> black_angel: 你用过，你继续，我不是ubuntu用户，那啥unity根本不会用
<palomino|working> good for you jusss
<jusss> onlylove: 千万别买nv独显的本
<jusss> palomino|working: 为什么会这样呀
<palomino|working> no idea
<onlylove> black_angel: dd还是简单的，如果是用syslinux做更麻烦
<palomino|working> 但是最近的新本貌似都会配一个nv独显 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 你台式机可以直接用nv输出，怎么到我这笔记本就不行了
<palomino|working> 虽然那独显比集显根本没快多少
<onlylove> jusss: 我买什么笔记本碍你啥事
<palomino|working> 因为台式机显卡后面有视频接口呀.. jusss
<onlylove> palomino|working: ultrabook 没有
<onlylove> palomino|working: jusss 脑袋被撞过
<jyf> onlylove: 你要买什么本
<jusss> palomino|working: 难道笔记本就这么悲惨？
<palomino|working> yeah
<palomino|working> 换超级本吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 还是我的xorg.conf有问题
<palomino|working> 没问题吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 把你的贴下吧
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> jyf: 我想了想，还是买常规的吧……超级本，没独显……
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 如果有 u 盘又有 iso 之后呢，就参考这个：http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<palomino|working> 我的对你没参考价值
<^k^> black_angel ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu -- unhandled responsein get head
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<jyf> onlylove: 买个apu的 跟去年的独显差不多啊
<jyf> onlylove: 现在的hd4k 就比几年前的独显狠啊
<onlylove> jyf: 我不要amd的东西了……
<palomino|working> apu的集显不错，但cpu略废
<onlylove> jyf: 不好玩
<jyf> onlylove: 人穷就别bb了
<jyf> 有钱就上高端货 也不要bb
<onlylove> jyf: 我知道hd4K很厉害，但是nv的独显比hd好多了
<iMadper> lpy: 在别的地方指定: $, = "\n";   然后直接 print @owo 就行了
<jyf> 又不一定要跟当年的比
<jyf> 只要能玩你想玩的游戏就行了呗
<jyf> palomino|working: 你买过apu高端的？
<palomino|working> 没但看过评测
<onlylove> jyf: hd4k不能玩，就这么简单，所以要独显
<onlylove> palomino|working: amd就是amd，把cpu和gpu做在一起也没用
<onlylove> palomino|working: gpu还是ati的
<palomino|working> 身为曾经的铁杆amd粉，我很痛心
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当年800M可以猛超的duron已经没有了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 是的，但是没办法，它自己不争气
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> microcai: 酷啪啪
<iMadper> lpy: 试过了吗?
<onlylove> palomino|working: FX8150的口号是，We are back……可惜8150赶不上当年Althon FX哪怕一点点
 * onlylove 继续找hadoop2的job history
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> fx9590 onlylove
<palomino|working> 功耗惊人 :D
<onlylove> palomino|working: 什么时候能干翻六核心的i7 3960X什么时候再看看他，3960X已经多少年来
<lpy> iMadper:  刚刚走开了。等下我试试
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 肯定行
<onlylove> palomino|working: 8150和i5 2500K性能相当，连i7 2600K都不如，更不要提6核心的3960X
<lpy> iMadper:  不行？
<palomino|working> 9590比3770k略强
<iMadper> lpy: 不行???
<palomino|working> 不过功耗大概能有3个3770k那么多。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 人i7 都4770K了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那买它做啥
<palomino|working> 取暖?
<lpy> iMadper:  "属于"和"了" 这个词还是在不同行
<lpy> iMadper:  就是，那个正则匹配之后，不是有一个 $1 和$2 吗？
<lpy> 但是这些值都被存进 数组里面了
<onlylove> lpy: 中文断词？
<lpy> onlylove:   yep
<onlylove> lpy: 我等着你解决这个百度和谷歌都搞不好的问题
<lpy> iMadper:   假设我只匹配一次，那我就应该 say $1, $2;
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 然后呢?
<lpy> iMadper:  但是现在全部匹配的内容都在数组里面，我用 foreach 的话，对于每次匹配到的结果，就不能使得  $1和$2 在一起了
<lpy> onlylove:  作业= =。比重 40%。。。
<lpy> onlylove:  不做会挂科的。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马来说说，几年以后3960会被干翻
<gfrog> palomino|working: 据说有些至强的型号很赞，I5价格I7性能。
<onlylove> lpy: 你老师脑子坏掉了
<palomino|working> e3 1230之类的 gfrog
<lpy> iMadper: 其实可以 for (my $i = 0; $i < $#owo; $+= 2) 来输出
<onlylove> gfrog: xeon e3 1280
<gfrog> palomino|working: 主板用的一样么？
<palomino|working> 主板用最便宜的b75之类的就行
<onlylove> gfrog: 可以用B75
<iMadper> lpy: 哦... 我一直误解你的需求了
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<onlylove> gfrog: 没有核心显卡，不能超频
<onlylove> gfrog: 但是有超线程
<gfrog> palomino|working: onlylove 可惜对攒机没啥需求了……
<palomino|working> 有带核显的版本 1235 1245之类的，但不划算
<onlylove> palomino|working: 要那核显做啥
<gfrog> palomino|working: onlylove 准备以后给我自己家和爹妈家里都换mac mini
<palomino|working> 是啊 onlylove
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<palomino|working> 不如换intel nuc gfrog
<onlylove> gfrog: 换raspi才是王道
<palomino|working> 或者giga brix
<palomino|working> mac mini太大了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 渣nuc，拖着跟盒子一样大的电源……
<iMadper> lpy: 我喜欢这种问题, 等我想想
<lpy> iMadper:  = =。 sro 那你来帮我写作业吧。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 醒醒
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯我去喝杯咖啡。。。顺带吃药。。。
<palomino|working> 来brix gfrog
<palomino|working> 能挂在显示器后面
<gfrog> palomino|working: 能装macos不？
<palomino|working> 大概能吧
<palomino|working> 那么难用的系统你喜欢?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马，啥系统好用
<palomino|working> 额...没有完全好用的。各有各的问题
<palomino|working> 所以专系统专用了。。
<palomino|working> win打游戏用
<palomino|working> osx写ios程序用
<palomino|working> linux干别的用
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马, 入了个irobot
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 扫地机器人?
<palomino|working> how much? freeflying
<palomino|working> 好使么 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, 还没拆封呢, 回去再拆
<palomino|working> 支持.等您的体验报告
<palomino|working> 我也得买
<gfrog> palomino|working: 给爹妈用macos很好啊，不折腾
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧
<palomino|working> 额。。想折腾也折腾不了。。
<palomino|working> 当初我全靠macports活着了...
<gfrog> freeflying: yoo，猴总你那几点啊？
<freeflying> gfrog, 21:30
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃收的嘛型号
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个扫地，乃还得找个擦地的……
<freeflying> gfrog, irobot 595
<freeflying> gfrog, 先试试看这个效果如何
<freeflying> 不行的话出掉
<freeflying> :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 坐等测试报告。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 是不是那个会自杀的型号
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 那个太高级了
<gfrog> onlylove: 自杀那个是洗碗的
<palomino|working> 而且侯总还没开始虐待它呢
<gfrog> onlylove: irobot这种弱爆货爬不上去炉子。 lol
<freeflying> onlylove, 不知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 扫地扫的不愿意扫了，一样可以自杀么
<gfrog> onlylove: 扫地扫到忧伤可能会离家出走
<iMadper> lpy: print grep {$_ % 2 == 0} @owo;  ?
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后不关门？
<palomino|working> 把楼道扫干净了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme走掉了……
<onlylove> 不知道还会不会回来
<lpy> iMadper:  what?
<^k^> 最近网络不稳定 `人机合一说
<imtxc> onlylove: 她不玩ubuntu了？
<iMadper> lpy: 擦, 等下
<imtxc> ^k^: 乃是联通？
<^k^> 刷屏估计检测不到 `人机合一说
<imtxc> 谁刷屏了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道啊，刚问怎么重装，然后好长时间不说话，然后就关掉页面了……要是重装的话希望她备份好她的文件
<zsc> iMadper: 有别的好用的irc客户端没?
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 你是想打印成  1, 2 \n 1, 2 \n 1,2 \n ?
<^k^> imtxc, 你通常如何介绍自己？  13:34 
<iMadper> zsc: 我用emacs. 别人用weechat/irssi之类的吧.
<zsc> iMadper: 奥
<onlylove> ^k^: 网络不稳定就回家休息去
<imtxc> weechat 啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿，brix好贵啊。一点也不比macos便宜。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 还难看。
<palomino|working> 挂显示器后面看不到 gfrog
<^k^> onlylove, 你说的是不是太复杂或对我来说太简单了。  13:35 
<^k^> onlylove, 我把刷屏检测的功能关掉如何？ `人机合一说
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我这有挂架，没法直接挂那玩意……
<palomino|working> 这。。
<palomino|working> 那还是mac mini吧。。
<iMadper> lpy: 还是说我还没弄明白你的需求? 一会儿开完会给你打电话
<gfrog> palomino|working: momo
<palomino|working> 不如直接来个imac啊 gfrog
<palomino|working> 新版imac看起来超薄的
<gfrog> palomino|working: 贵啊，而且家里现有的显示器没地方消化。
<freeflying> palomino|working, 土壕啊
<palomino|working> 额.. gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog, 送我啊
<palomino|working> 21寸的还行吧。。
<freeflying> lol
<lpy> iMadper: 一会儿要去上课了  owo
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 好吧...
<freeflying> palomino|working, 搜我个不用的显卡吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃那硬件都堆成山了，还惦记我的显示器啊……
<palomino|working> 有s3 64v+ freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以拿去卖啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥事
<freeflying> palomino|working, nani? 马总会有这种东西
<palomino|working> 功勋显卡啊 freeflying
<gfrog> freeflying: 懒得出二手硬件，太麻烦了。
<palomino|working> 曾经多次拯救我于显示器不亮。。
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> 还有个8400gs
<gfrog> palomino|working: freeflying 我有个voodoo 3
<freeflying> happyaron, 忘记啥事了
<happyaron> gfrog: 有什么好东西我看有没有淘一下的价值
<palomino|working> :o gfrog
<palomino|working> 当年的神器啊
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我家还有个8500gt呢……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 后来15块钱买来玩儿的。 哈哈
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 15..
<lpy> iMadper:  暂时用 for 解决问题 owo
<iMadper> lpy: 贴稍微完整的代码给我看看
<happyaron> palomino|working: 512显存，几年前也就85左右吧……
<iMadper> lpy: 我看看你做了啥
<lpy> iMadper:
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<happyaron> iMadper onlylove 你们搞定那人的输入法没？
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jusss> palomino|working: i3的软解是不是要比他的硬解好？
<iMadper> happyaron: 跟我没关系呀, ubuntu + ibus用户, 我爱莫能助
<palomino|working> 不是吧 jusss
<palomino|working> 软解比硬解费电
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是啥用户？
<iMadper> happyaron: arch + fcitx
<happyaron>  哦
<jusss> palomino|working: 刚才硬解wmv文件，开头第五秒色彩失真，软解没问题
<palomino|working> 噢 jusss
<palomino|working> 这问题我也经常遇到 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 这是硬解的通病？
<palomino|working> 但只有开头会这样，后面就好了 julianwa
<palomino|working> 不是.. jusss
<palomino|working> nv的没遇到过
<jusss> palomino|working: 我的nv开不起来呀，
<palomino|working> ....
<lpy> iMadper:  perl: http://code.bulix.org/b9m3ze-85190 txt: http://code.bulix.org/sjc3gg-85191
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<palomino|working> 那软解吧。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子打算重装了……
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<jiero> .
<imtxc> gfrog: 显示器直接邮过来呗
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你让那妹子装的fcitx？
<imtxc> gfrog: 额，还是算了，我也没地方放。。。
<jusss> 送显示器？
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 一会儿帮你化简
<gfrog> imtxc: 我可以email给你，你存在邮箱里就行。
<jiero> onlylove: 有妹子了？
<jusss> 送我个吧，感觉14“的不够用，再外接个很好
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯 owo
<onlylove> jiero: 还是那个，dreameyesonme
<iIlL10Oo> s log | iMadpe
<^k^> iMadper: log log 聊天记录 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 昨天怎么就不是这个...
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper`: 我刚修改了一下那个 txt 文件
<iMadper`> iIlL10Oo: 好顶赞.
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈
<iIlL10Oo> 还有个命令
<iIlL10Oo> > 公告
<iIlL10Oo> > gg
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"频道 #ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 :\nhttp://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/11/%23ubuntu-cn.html\n有需要请浏览 \n. 13:57:04 "
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"频道 #ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 :\nhttp://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/11/%23ubuntu-cn.html\n有需要请浏览 \n. 13:57:21 "
<iIlL10Oo> 哦，这2个反应太慢了
<gfrog> palomino|working: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15820927145 我寨威武啊。
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ MAC MINI DIY黑苹果迷你超小主机HTPC蓝光3D高清客厅微型电脑整机-淘宝网
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 我擦
<palomino|working> 这。。
<gfrog>  palomino|working 被震惊了。
<palomino|working> 同。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 尼玛做盒子的还搞神马啊，直接去寨都订货就好了。
<palomino|working> :D
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Semantic UI中文网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453475 不多解释，Semantic UI中文网：http://semantic.icoolxue.com. 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-12-11 13:58
<niac> 哪里有话剧可以下载的啊
<lpy> iMadper`:  啊咧失效了。。。
<lpy> 提取出所有匹配的东西
<iMadper`> lpy: ...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 色大象，org-mode 里面一项任务，我设置了 SCHEDULED 和 DEADLINE, 然后用 mobileorg 同步到 google日历之后，就会分别在 SC 和 DL 这两天添加提醒，有么有什么方式能改成那种从 SC 到 DL 结束的任务
<lpy> @array = m/blahblahblah/ig; 没用了
<iMadper`> imtxc: 不会.
<iMadper`> lpy: 没理解.
<iMadper`> lpy: 你给我的例子, 不是@owo有东西吗?
<lpy> iMadper`:  嗯。我刚刚试着抽出一句来匹配。。。能进去 if 分支但是 owo 什么东西也没有。。
<iMadper`> lpy: 怎么会????
<iMadper`> lpy: 那就是你没匹配到?
<lpy> 对/p 他/rr 的/ude1 纪念/vn 的/ude1 目的/n 不一/vi ，/wd 有的/rz 表示/v 对/p 他/rr 的/ude1 崇拜/vn ，/wd 有的/rz 因为/p 政治/n 原因/n ，/wd 有的/rz 是/vshi 不/d 带/v 政治/n 色彩/n 的/ude1 研究/vn 探讨/vn ，/wd 也/d 有的/rz 是/vshi 为了/p 表达/v 对/p 现实/n 社会/n 的/ude1 不满/an 。/wj
<iMadper`> lpy: 一堆环视...
<lpy> 比如说这句。。。
<iMadper`> lpy: 基于词性的分类???
<lpy> iMadper`:  嗯
<iMadper`> lpy: 还是断句??? 你们这个gaoji
<lpy> iMadper`:  词性  这个是别人写的
<iMadper`> lpy: 妈蛋, 正则太难看, 我不去看
<lpy> iMadper`:  lol~
<lpy> iMadper`:  擦  我知道了。。。
<lpy> iMadper`:   匹配但是不改变 锚定的那个 符号你记得不
<lpy> iMadper`:  我查下 mastering perl
<iMadper`> lpy: 锚定不就是^$之类的吗?
<iMadper`> lpy: 你m就是匹配不改变呀. 匹配但是不计入匹配是环视.
<iMadper`> lpy: 我看你都是环视
<lpy> iMadper`:  因为我在 if 里面判断了 匹配，所以第一次回被吃掉字符
<lpy> iMadper`:  就是 匹配但是不消耗字符
<iMadper`> lpy: 哦. 理解了, 现在这样会消耗??!?!?!!
<eexpress> 使用$1 $2
<eexpress> pl才环视
<lpy> 会！果断会！
<iMadper`> lpy: ... 那还不简单吗.... 把 my @owo 放到if的判断语句里面就行了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • at命令和bg命令不好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453476 小弟用的式ubuntu 12.04版本的。 1、在使用at命令的时候在atd命令后也有显示相应的任务，但是时间到了以后根本没有运行，我试过新建目录，打开firefox等等，只有一个shutdown可以在指定时间里做到的，请问式为什么呢； 2、使用bg命令的时候，
<^k^> ─> 比如说bg %1；这样应该使工作号码为1的进程在后台中从stoped变为running了吧，但是我使用后，jobs发现，没有 …
<lpy> iMadper`:  哦有道理。。我怎么那么蠢。。。
<iMadper`> lpy: ... ...
<iMadper`> lpy: 我太tmd的聪明了, 我让其他聪明人觉得自己是个智障...   <--- 刚从电影里学会的一句话
<lpy> iMadper`:  lol~ 我没时间看电影了！！！
<iMadper`> lpy: 快去改, 然后告诉我行不行, 我去给你化间下面的代码
<lpy> iMadper`:  改好了 行
<iMadper`> lpy: 恩.
<lpy> iMadper`:  的确是因为 匹配后锚定的位置改变了，下次匹配会从上次匹配之后的地方开始
<iMadper`> lpy: 恩, seek, 这东西叫锚定?
<lpy> iMadper`: 不是？
<iMadper`> lpy: 我以为^$才叫锚定...
<lpy> iMadper`:  好吧。。。
<iMadper`> lpy: 我不确定呀...
<iMadper`> lpy: 说不好是我一直理解错了
<iMadper`> lpy: 我去想别的去
<lpy> iMadper`:  就是字符被消耗了 owo 我看翻译是写 锚定 lol~
<lpy> iMadper`:  把正则里面的规则 提取出来变成 字符串会好理解很多
<black_angel> https://api.weibo.com/oauth2/default.html?code=82dbe9c148bc62650434d0bf39e34d5d
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ 新浪微博
<black_angel> 怎么获取 code= 后面的值呢？
<black_angel> C#
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你不要用浏览器打开那个页面.
<iMadper`> black_angel: 要用c#自带的处理http协议的库来打开那个页面看看跳转的地址是啥
<black_angel> iMadper`: 那个就是跳转的地址
<adam8157> abineQ: Q?
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你已经把跳转地址存到c#的变量里面了???
<black_angel> iMadper`: 没有，就是不知道怎么存
<iMadper`> <iMadper`> black_angel: 你不要用浏览器打开那个页面.  [14:35]
<iMadper`> <iMadper`> black_angel: 要用c#自带的处理http协议的库来打开那个页面看看跳转的地
<iMadper`>            址是啥
<iMadper`> black_angel: ^^
 * iMadper` 当年我也遇到这个问题了
<black_angel> https://api.weibo.com/oauth2/authorize?client_id=275996403&response_type=code&redirect_uri=https://api.weibo.com/oauth2/default.html
<^k^> black_angel ... ⇪ 应用授权 - cputempv2
<black_angel> 利用上面那个地址然后就自动跳转过去了
<iMadper`> black_angel: 这个地址你是不是在浏览器打开的???
<black_angel> iMadper`: en
<iMadper`> black_angel: 不要用浏览器打开, 用c#自带的处理http的库来处理
<iMadper`> ...
 * iMadper` 真费劲
<black_angel> iMadper`: 试下
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕吃的爽嘛？
<iMadper`> <iMadper`> black_angel: 你不要用浏览器打开那个页面.  [14:35]
<iMadper`> <iMadper`> black_angel: 要用c#自带的处理http协议的库来打开那个页面看看跳转的地
<iMadper`>            址是啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 不爽, 就我一个小兵 很尴尬
<iMadper`> black_angel: ^^ 我一开始就跟你说了.... 下次好好看别人说的是啥..
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁让你非要去。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我老板叫我 又不是我非要去的....
<gfrog> adam8157: 前天Nancy叫我来着，我都没去。去了多尴尬
 * black_angel 被教训了一顿
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 555
<eexpress> adam8157: 一堆女王和一个小兵的故事?
<adam8157> ....
<gfrog> eexpress: 赞
<abineQ> adam8157: E
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总睡觉去了？
<adam8157> abineQ: 我说你咋x变成Q了
<abineQ> adam8157: 刚才睡着了
<jusss> 64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c/quit
<eexpress> 一堆夏娃和一个亚当的故事。 gfrog 是吧。
<eexpress> 太幸福了。 adam8157
<adam8157> .....
<jusss> palomino|working: 用nvidia-xconfig出来的xorg.conf运行时出错
<niac> eexpress:亚当，夏娃，关于原罪的故事吧
<black_angel> iMadper`: 这下子可 high 了，返回来一个页面的 html 源码，可是却找不到那个 code 了
 * adam8157 正要给wiki和debian捐款, 谁来入伙?
<jusss> palomino|working: not enabling extension GLX:maximum number of events or errors execeeded. Failed to initialize GLX extension
<iMadper`> lpy: 放弃, 想不出来好的化简方法
<imtxc> 擦，自从用上联通，手机能打出去电话成了一项奢侈的需求。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 你们公司建议你们捐款？
<imtxc> adam8157: 入伙 wiki 和 debian 么
<iMadper`> black_angel: head 里面没有?
<adam8157> jusss: 没, 我信用卡里多出几美元, 想花掉 cc abineQ iMadper` gfrog eexpress
<gfrog> adam8157: 球被捐款。
<iMadper`> adam8157: 请直接打到我的账户中
<lpy> iMadper`: ..
<gfrog> adam8157: bzr里对应git show commitid 的命令是啥？ cc MeaCulpa
<eexpress> adam8157: 取出来，送小孩子玩。
<lpy> iMadper`:  pin yin you dian wenti ...
<alvin_rxg> lpy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *{A8X9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！ WARNING: 1 time(s)
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 我只用bzr branch命令, 然后就不理它了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不push/pull？
<lpy> ok 正常了。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 你有n卡吗
<adam8157> gfrog: 不
<eexpress> 这啥命令。 gfrog
<jusss> eexpress: 给个xorg.conf吧
<eexpress> jusss: 有
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为不会
<black_angel> http://code.bulix.org/2a42xi-85193 哈哈，这就是返回来的呀
<batmite> »¹ºÃÎÒ×òÍíÉèÖúÃÁËutf-8
<^k^> black_angel ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<^k^> batmite say: 还好我昨晚设置好了utf-8 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lpy> iMadper`:  先去上课。。。
<iMadper`> lpy: 恩, 好
<eexpress> rp好的。不需要xorg.conf
<adam8157> eexpress: +1
<jusss> eexpress: 我用nvidia-xconfig出来的xorg.conf运行时failed to initialize GLX extension
<eexpress> 直接说为什么需要xorg.conf
<jusss> eexpress: 不需要xorg.conf，难道n卡可以直接运行？我笔记本intel i3 nv独显
<eexpress> 当然可以，除开你的显示器分辨率不自动认
<jusss> eexpress: 不用xorg.conf可以直接让n卡跑起来
<jusss> eexpress: 用Xorg :0 ？
<eexpress> ？
<jusss> eexpress: 打开Xorg呀，
<eexpress> 不明白你要干嘛。你找别人问去。
<batmite> 这次
<batmite> 总算设置好utf-8了
<black_angel> iMadper`: 有解不？
<gfrog> adam8157: bzr 真难用爆了， 妈蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛C社一定要抱着bzr
<jusss> eexpress: 你难道都是用startx来启动Xorg吗？
<iMadper`> black_angel: 你获取header, 看里面有没有地址, 别获取网页
<adam8157> gfrog: gnu好多项目也用呢
<eexpress> jusss: lightdm
<gfrog> adam8157: GNU是邪教
<iMadper`> black_angel: 我又不是程序员, 不会写程序... 你啥都来问我, 我压力好大
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实你觉得难用大部分原因是你不习惯吧  (虽然我也不用bzr
<jusss> eexpress: 我就装了个Xorg
<black_angel> iMadper`: 那你不是搞过吧，当然问你啦
<jusss> eexpress: 没桌面
<adam8157> branch功能确实比git弱爆了
<eexpress> 那就startx
<eexpress> ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，就冲log没法自动加pager这个，难道它还不是烂到渣？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这... 还好吧
<iMadper`> black_angel: 我搞得都是非专业人士不会编程的自己弄着玩
<iMadper`> black_angel: 而且都是学生时代的事情了
<gfrog> adam8157: å¼±
 * adam8157 Thank you for your support. Read about why other donors around the world support Wikipedia and its sister projects, or find out if your company has a corporate matching gift program. Tell the world that you support Wikimedia: tweet it with hashtag #keepitfree! 
<eexpress> adam8157: ..
<iMadper`> black_angel: header里面貌似也没有
<happyaron> adam8157: 咋了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 从湾湾离境退消费税嘛？ lol
<black_angel> iMadper`: 是呀
<microcai> gfrog: 那是他儿子
<adam8157> gfrog: 没花那么多 我穷的嘞
<adam8157> happyaron: 捐了点给wiki
<happyaron> adam8157: 赞一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 鬼信。都有钱给wikipedia捐款
<adam8157> happyaron: wiki和vim都提供paypal, 捐起来也方便, debian好麻烦, 有人发过邮件抱怨这个事情
<eexpress> happyaron: adam8157居然不留点，赞助你的奶粉钱。
<iMadper`> black_angel: 去看其他的项目怎么写的吧, 我当时python就是抄的别的项目的
<black_angel> iMadper`: 我找找看
<adam8157> happyaron: wei, 阿荣 你用的什么客户端
<happyaron> adam8157: irssi?
<adam8157> happyaron: 你没理解笑点
<eexpress> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:詢問處 这变“知道”了？
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia: -- unhandled responsein get head
<adam8157> eexpress: https://donate.wikimedia.org
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Make your donation now - Donate
<happyaron> adam8157: 恩。。。确实没理解
<eexpress> 不是一个网站嘛
<eexpress> 我的捐款被执行了数次
<eexpress> 请致信donatewikimedia.org，信中注明包括您捐款的金额、日期、时间、您的姓名、您希望退回多少款项等细节。请不要在信中透露有关信用卡的细节。
<eexpress> adam8157:
 * imtxc 支持支付宝、转账、以及上门收款等各种捐款方式
<adam8157> eexpress: 我帮你捐美元 你给我支付宝, wiki vim debian ubuntu都行 lol
<eexpress> adam8157: 叫你们的女王，上门收。
<eexpress> 额。前台也可以。有前台了吧
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<adam8157> eexpress: 没有
<iMadper`> 是/
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<iMadper`> s/捐款/付嫖资/   cc   imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper`: ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃要干嘛...
<iMadper> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by 蛋蛋
<roylez> eexpress: 你钱多到要捐掉？
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> 笨蛋，因为bzr安装后体积最大，一般人觉得越大的东西越是高大全
<nyfair> 比如18摸的clearcase
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 听着就高端大气
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 下次我没钱了找你借，哈哈
<roylez> nyfair: clearquest ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 猛抽 roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没
<stardiviner> My fcitx can not display input window in Emacs, (Emacs version: PPA snapshot version, 24.3.50.1, Ubuntu 12.10), And I installed fcitx-frontend-gtk2 fcitx-fronted-gtk3 fcitx-frontend-qt. And fcitx can input chinese in Emacs except can't display the input window. But the display window can be actived in any other applications like firefox, Konsole etc. And I also setted the "export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx" etc too.
<happyaron> stardiviner: you need to get some Emacs guru to write an fcitx-el or something.
<happyaron> :)
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/72430e37jw1ebfhdb72r1j20go4jetr6.jpg
<stardiviner> happyaron: really ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu能不能完全备份/移植到新电脑上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453478 原因很简单，我的台式上没有网络。 想把我笔记本上的ubuntu12.04安装上去。但是笔记本上的ubuntu毕竟用了一段时间，各种库啊，语言包啊，设置啊都挺完善。 请问能不能把笔记本上的ubuntu安装到台式上去，有u盘。 ---- 至
<palomino|working> ...各种错别字 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 你个牲口，居然柿子
<palomino|working> 看两位大师练功...
<adam8157> 看两位大师练功...
<jyf> adam8157: 你平时用sip client没？
<adam8157> jyf: 用, 在台湾一直用sip打电话
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6ac75b4dgw1ebefl3j6e3j20bn0akgm9.jpg
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c198f39gw1ebej7ms93xj20xc0m843o.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c198f39gw1ebej85rtg3j20xc0m8q5l.jpg
<jusss_> palomino|working: http://code.bulix.org/ajopun-85194?raw
<jusss_> palomino|working: 这是怎么回事？
<^k^> jusss_ ⇪ ti: text/plain
 * adam8157 捐了几美元给Free Software Foundation
<palomino|working> 不知道，看不出 jusss
 * adam8157    1   + Dec 10 2013  service@intl.paypa [1.9K]  Receipt for Your Payment to Free Software Foundation
<imtxc> roylez: ...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jusss_> adam8157: 你能帮我看看为什么我的X启动不起来了
<adam8157> jusss_: è´´log
<jusss_> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/ajopun-85194?raw
<dreameyesonme> 同志们
<dreameyesonme> 我的还没好呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 捐几刀给我吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你得换人民币回来
<gfrog> adam8157: 我可以paypal收款的。
<adam8157> 哼
<dreameyesonme> 没人吗？
<jusss_> test
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  16:03 
<adam8157> jusss_: 不知道, libgl1-mesa-dri这个包装一下试试
<jusss_> adam8157: 嗯
 * adam8157 Receipt - Build us up! Free software is a cornerstone of a free society.
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈。你竟然捐给了 FSF，考虑下捐自己同僚算了。
<jusss_> adam8157: 没这个包
<adam8157> jiero: 我还想过给aclu捐呢
<jiero> adam8157: aclu是啥。
<adam8157> jiero: 上次 abineQ 托我给ubuntu捐过
<adam8157> jiero: 美国公民自由联盟
<jiero> adam8157: 我曾经捐给非洲，不过后来不想干了。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 你的什么还没好呀
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 突然觉得你nick很恐怖。几个眼球看着你哈哈
<jiero> black_angel: 黑子
<black_angel> jiero: 你这是找死的节奏呀，竟敢黑 dreameyesonme
 * adam8157 wiki和fsf的机会你们已经错过了, 现在是debian 有人一起donate没?
<dreameyesonme> 刚出去买菜了。。
<dreameyesonme> 现在用同学的电脑
<dreameyesonme> 可是我的电脑是怎么坏的呢
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 那什么还没好呀，输入法？
<eexpress> 啥叫机会错过了？ adam8157
<dreameyesonme> 不理解
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 没好
<adam8157> eexpress: 没错过 lol
<eexpress> 估计是说和蛋蛋同场，才是好兄弟。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我是找人跟我一起
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 早啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 呵呵
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<dreameyesonme> 我都吃中晚饭了。。
<eexpress> 同场，，，请解释
<eexpress> 南方的同场是特殊意思。北方的可能不同
<palomino|working> 同场竞技?
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez iMadper eexpress palomino|working http://imagebin.org/281809
<eexpress> 额。破马很熟悉嘛
<adam8157> 上图为路过台北宪兵队照的
<iMadper> adam8157: 你还不参加?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你心动了？
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 我电脑坏了
<roylez> adam8157: 你加入了？
<adam8157> 在西门町宣传来往的 http://imagebin.org/281810  roylez iMadper gfrog eexpress palomino|working
<eexpress> 宪兵队是专门针对槟榔妹的组织？
<roylez> adam8157: 没加入你说个蛋蛋
<eexpress> 阿里巴巴那货是谁啊
<adam8157> 故宫博物院的hamo http://imagebin.org/281811 roylez iMadper gfrog eexpress palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e0a4dc59jw1ebd64jiq0zj20g40eiq4w.jpg
<imtxc> 好大的图，好花的图，好雾的图
<adam8157> 渣手机 求赞助
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<eexpress> 今天imagebin不对头
<iMadper> happyaron: 发错认了
<happyaron> ...
<imtxc> roylez: 好图，以后要多发这种类型的嘛
<eexpress> imtxc: 你这水平
<imtxc> eexpress: 嘛，那妹子不错啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 买菜？
<dreameyesonme> 对啊  没吃饭啊前面  买菜回来  刚吃完
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这眼光...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在命令界面输入startx没有反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453480 vmware workstation8.3安装的虚拟机之前使用还好好的，之前设置是命令界面，但是今天打开输入startx启动图形界面，时显示 -bash startx: command not found 不能进入图形界面了。 说明1：已经安装图形界面，在/etc/default/grub，里面的 GRUB_CMDLINE_LIN
<^k^> ─> UX_DEFAULT="quiet text "的“text”去除之后 ，能够默认进入图形界面。 说明2：echo $PAHT,显示 /usr/local/sbin:/usr/loca …
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个妹子还能叫不错? 太厚了吧???
<imtxc> iMadper: 见过哪里有联通营业厅么
<iMadper> imtxc: 地铁4号线中关村站旁边有一个
 * adam8157 动感地带可以免费换usim卡么
<imtxc> iMadper: 好……
<jiero> iMadper: 你必须晒你的妹子
<iMadper> jiero: 没给你看过吗??!?!!?!
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个地方不是特别好找, 一桥的东南角
<iMadper> imtxc: jiero: 我记得我给你们俩看过呀
<jiero> iMadper: 没有。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，我看过
<iMadper> jiero: 是你忘了... 我记得给你看过
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，周末娶找
<jiero> iMadper: 不会的啊。我看过肯定会备份。
<imtxc> iMadper: 怀念我的 nokia 1280啊，信号无压力
<dreameyesonme> 因为一个输入法要去重装电脑。。
<dreameyesonme> 真是。。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 谁窜跺你装fcitx 的
<jiero>  dreameyesonme 灭了那群人吧。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩... 把你现在的iphone给我, 然后我送你个1280
<imtxc> iMadper: iphone, 只要充电就自动关机，都退了很久了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你现在用的啥?~
<eexpress> imtxc: 被bs了吧
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: MeaCulpa 如果环境变量里面有http_proxy的话，wget就会直接用这个变量是嘛？
<imtxc> iMadper: 丧门星 i9100
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
 * iMadper 三星手机不好!
<imtxc> iMadper: 信号差到爆
 * iMadper 三星手机容易丢
<gfrog_busy> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: If set, the http_proxy and https_proxy variables should contain the URLs of the proxies for HTTP and HTTPS connections respectively.
<imtxc> iMadper: 用黑莓 9700 把，路上查个公交线路什么的太难
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: Wget supports proxies for both HTTP and FTP retrievals.  The standard way to specify proxy location, which Wget recognizes, is using the following environment variables:
<jyf> iMadper: 是的 信号差爆了
<jyf> 我的 3G的老是连不上
<iMadper> imtxc: 无锁, rim官方卖的z10, 才1000rmb吧?
<jyf> 一个月300m的流量白买了
<jyf> 草 我要重新弄个手机
<imtxc> iMadper: Z10 没啥用啊
<iMadper> jyf: 联通版?
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<jyf> 再买三星你剁我手
<jyf> iMadper: 是的 是联通定制版
<happyaron> jyf: 好
<imtxc> jyf: 记得你的也是丧门星
<iMadper> jyf: 那不是三星的问题, 是联通渣
<iMadper> jyf: 我的htc也一样呀
<jyf> iMadper: 没有 我确认不是联通问题 我的g7支持3g 我把卡插到那个上面 上网很快
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的 htc 会经常出现无法在网络上注册之类的错误
<jyf> 我本来是骂联通的 后来发现是三星问题
<iMadper> jyf: 哦...
<iMadper> jyf: 我这里是联通的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 没遇到过
<jyf> happyaron: 有什么好手机记得推荐下 我预算1k5-
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是三星的专利
<jyf> cc iMadper imtxc 记住 1k5 -
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 好.
<eexpress> jyf: 真好G4还在，换1k5
<imtxc> ..
<adam8157> jyf: moto g
<eexpress> 这价格，也只能这样换了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/10/nsa-uses-google-cookies-to-pinpoint-targets-for-hacking/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: NSA uses Google cookies to pinpoint targets for hacking
<jyf> adam8157: 最好能带lte 我在持币观望
<adam8157> jyf: lte 1500打不住
<jyf> adam8157: 最近是不行 过一段应该可以
<jyf> moto g是什么时候出来的
<jyf> 关键是能否root
<jyf> 这个三星还非要自己搞一套协议
<jyf> 真他妈狗屎 还老连不上
<jyf> 唯一的好处就是他的usb冲是2A的 给我树梅派供电不错 我还专门去专卖店买了个给rpi用
<jyf> 但是太贵
<jyf> adam8157: 尼玛 moto g就带lte
<adam8157> jyf: 下手吧
<jyf> adam8157: 但是网上说还没上市啊
<adam8157> jyf: gnudog可以带 1200软妹币
<jyf> moto g要是 1k5- 那真是神机啊
<jiero> adam8157: 什么是 gnudog
<jyf> jiero: 是他虹猫的同事
<adam8157> jiero: GNUdog
<jyf> 不知道是否现在的c记同了
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> jiero: 他从英国带回来包邮1200
<jyf> adam8157: 肉身带还是转运？
<jiero> adam8157: 他被你掳到c去了？
<adam8157> 记得他在推上说过
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> jiero: 他在英国读书中
<niac> vim 果然太高端了，配置都累死谷歌了
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。
<happyaron> adam8157: gnudog哪社？
<adam8157> 社?
<jyf> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/285/285715.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 摩托4.5寸720p四核神器只卖1090元的背后-摩托,4.5寸,720p,四核,Moto G,1090元-驱动之家
 * iMadper 就听说过c社和I社...
<jyf> adam8157: hmm
<eexpress> 都是黑社会。。组织
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 其实吧，主要是ubuntu的支持就18个月……再就是，这些人没法远程去你的电脑……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 反正各方面原因吧
<adam8157> jyf: 我也可以给你买啊 http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Moto-Global-GSM-Unlocked/dp/B00GWR36F6/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Motorola Moto G - Global GSM Unlocked - 8GB: Cell Phones & Accessories
<jyf> adam8157: 有两个问题 网页上没说 : 1, 能插卡否？ 那个自带的8G存储恐怕不够 我刚好有个32G的卡 2, 官方提供4.4系统否？ 我最近特别想尝试4.4
<dreameyesonme> 同志们，我要出去重装了！！！谢谢大家的帮忙了！！！
 * dreameyesonme 挥泪
<eexpress> 4.4只针对特定机器优化。 jyf
<jyf> 对了 他那个lte是fdd还是国内那个
<adam8157> jyf: 没有lte, 会提供4.4
<adam8157> 没lte
<eexpress> lte是啥
<jyf> eexpress: 我知道啊 但是moto是谷歌的养子 所以我多嘴问下吗
<happyaron> onlylove: 非lts貌似现在只支持9个月吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 是吧 ^?
<jyf> http://detail.zol.com.cn/366/365797/param.shtml  这里说支持lte啊
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 【摩托罗拉MOTO G 16GB参数】MOTO MOTO G 16GB手机参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<jyf> adam8157: 那插卡呢
<eexpress> 不准说自己都不理解的缩写
<onlylove> happyaron: 让人很困惑啊，比方说debian,直接update不会死掉啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛ubuntu跨版本就会死
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: ...
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 别介啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 怎么可能死
<adam8157> happyaron: 是
<jyf> onlylove: 你看看ubuntu招了多少人 要是那么好用 这帮人不是失业了？  cc adam8157
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 在这里喷 ubuntu 就可以了
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 开骂啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，你给弄好
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<dreameyesonme> 我在备份
<onlylove> eexpress: 我自己死过一次
<onlylove> eexpress: 那时候还是804
<jyf> 最可恨的是高通 那些个支持全都是高通的基带问题
<eexpress> 自己反省去
<onlylove> eexpress: 自从那次以后，彻底不用了
<eexpress> 8-9的时候，是有问题。lol
<eexpress> 那是9的版本的事情
<dreameyesonme> imtxc: (⊙_⊙)？
<dreameyesonme> 骂谁？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 好吧，备份你的资料吧。。。
<dreameyesonme> 是我自己搞坏的呀
<jyf> eexpress: 你用的htc  :]
<jyf> 还有ios device
<eexpress> 一直
<jyf> 打倒果粉
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 你是在所有的程序里面都没法使用输入法还是仅仅在浏览器里面
<niac> 果粉都是土豪
<jyf> 这个倒是
<dreameyesonme> 以前是偶尔图标不见
<dreameyesonme> 重启就好了
<eexpress> gtk的软件，怎么会有输入法的问题
<dreameyesonme> 或者中文打不出
<imtxc> jyf: 用了两天水果，没有体会到ios 的高大上就坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计是zombie了
<dreameyesonme> 但是也会好的突然
<dreameyesonme> 昨天又没图标了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那换回 ibus 可行么？
<dreameyesonme> 找出来了也切换不了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道fcitx干了啥，不能回答你的问题
<niac> 怎么发现linux下的软件体积都这么小呢
<dreameyesonme> 然后就开始了长达三。四个小时的奋斗。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种高大上的问题，找hamo去
<dreameyesonme> 无果。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<adam8157> jyf: 我们人很少的
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 出来接客
<onlylove> niac: 因为依赖关系不包含在里面
<jyf> imtxc: 水果的性价比还是不错的 只是有几个关键的limitation让我不爽
<jyf> 但是有些limitation就是要命的
<dreameyesonme> 重装一下多少钱？
<jyf> adam8157: 那个亚马逊的moto g说在全球只能用gsm 连3g都不能用
<dreameyesonme> 我以前的电脑是惠普
<jyf> adam8157: 这显然不符合哥的需求啊
<dreameyesonme> 愣是被我折腾到不行了
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 要去装 windows？
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 不然呢？
<adam8157> jyf: Optimized to work with 3G (UMTS/HSPA+) networks when roaming outside the US. Only supports 2G coverage on T-Mobile.
<dreameyesonme> 我在这打拼音都会被踢。。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 好吧，装系统应该不用花多少钱吧
<jyf> adam8157: 这不就是说美国以外不行么
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 弄个盗版装上用着得了
<niac> onlylove: 可能一些图形的东西体积比较大
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 跟你说了很多次了, 不要用拼音... 你不听呀..
<dreameyesonme> 我英语说不了啊
<jyf> iMadper: 不用拼音用什么
<iMadper> jyf: 英文呀. 比pinyin容易读
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 打五笔我又看不懂。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<niac> 拼音不就是中式的英文吗
<adam8157> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: jyf: adam8157: 不是我要t, 是 alvin_rxg 的bot要t...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 应该就二三十吧……不会再贵了
<adam8157> iMadper: 踢谁
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<adam8157> 哦
<dreameyesonme> 我发现我同学的这个
<dreameyesonme> 很多可爱的表情。。
<onlylove> 颜文字么
<dreameyesonme> 以前我的就没有
<iMadper> adam8157: dreameyesonme 呀, 连续五次说英文被警告, 就会被t
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 自行搜索颜文字
<iMadper> adam8157: alvin_rxg 的bot是这么些的.
<zsc> iMadper: 用ssh+ssh代理+x11vnc给她整整呗?
<dreameyesonme> 而且还要一个字一个字的选择。。
<jyf> iMadper: 你说英文形式啊 我以为你说输入法呢
<dreameyesonme> 特别累
<iMadper> zsc: 你上?
<jyf> iMadper: 我有纠错能力 无所谓 但是你们要踢我也不反对
<zsc> iMadper: ??我上什么
<jyf> adam8157: 那段英文到底啥意思
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 词库的问题……这……
<iMadper> zsc: ssh + vnc呀
<zsc> iMadper: 我没ssh代理
<iMadper> zsc: 你觉得让他配置 vncserver 会比让他装好fcitx容易/
<iMadper> zs
<iMadper> zsc: ?
<zsc> x11vnc就一个命令,没有配置
<zsc> vncserver是建立会话不是协助
<iMadper> zsc: 他是nat后面的机器, 要反向代理我才能连过去吧
<iMadper> zsc: nat穿透
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要让有些人知道，1110已经不能装软件了
<zsc> 对呀,所以要用ssh代理
<iMadper> zsc: 他要是都会这个了, 自然也会fcitx了
<adam8157> jyf: 就是说有支持的呗 (他这说的换成技术用语 就是频段支持问题
<iMadper> zsc: 装fcitx也就是几句命令的事情
<zsc> iMadper: x11vnc一个命令,ssh反向一个命令,就这些吧?
<jyf> adam8157: 那他为何多口说一句 optimized support?
<iMadper> zsc: 恩, x11vnc都可以取消了
<iMadper> zsc: 直接反向ssh过去就行了, 你来吧
<iMadper> zsc: 我不会ubuntu
<zsc> iMadper: ssh反向不是sshd奥
<iMadper> zsc: 你说啥呢?
<jyf> zsc: 既然叫反向  就肯定不是sshd
<jyf> sshd职业干那事 就不叫反向了
<zsc> iMadper: 那不就是,没有ssh的shell可用,只有个端口映射
<iMadper> zsc: 我不知道你为什么要说这些... ssh反向不是sshd奥  还有   那不就是,没有ssh的shell可用,只有个端口映射   你想表达什么? 想说你可以帮他修还是不可以帮他修?
<dreameyesonme> 好了好了  我去重装了  大家别这样。。
<zsc> iMadper: 我没有ssh代理,没法建立反向ssh隧道
<niac> 求个好用的分屏终端
<iMadper> zsc: 你是想说, 你没有公网ip, 做不了nat穿透?
<jyf> ssh -L/-R ?
<iMadper> jyf: 啥叫ssh代理? 跟反向ssh有啥关系?
<zsc> iMadper: 我是nat里面的牢犯
<iMadper> zsc: 哦, 那你直接说你做不了nat穿透就行了...
 * iMadper 表达能力硬伤.
<zsc> iMadper: 我是没关系,关键是她是,所以要用代理把她的vnc端口给映射到公网
 * zsc 理解能力也是..
<dreameyesonme> 是不是主文件夹的东西备份就好了？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 把你想要的东西备份好就好了
<jyf> iMadper: 我理解不了
<iMadper> jyf: 我也理解不了. 不过我努力猜到他是想说自己也在nat后面了.
<jyf> iMadper: 走cjb转接下不就行了 p大的事
<jyf> 用 ssh -R
<zsc> iMadper: 她的端口只要暴露到公网,就可以操作了呀
<iMadper> zs
<jyf> iMadper: 你要肯做好人 可以给他在你vps上开个账户做这事 我懒得做好人
<iMadper> zsc: 谁说的... 必须他先主动发包给你, 你才能反向连... 不然有防火墙的.
<iMadper> jyf: 同样懒得做.
<zsc> iMadper: 当然如果你机器的ip是公网的,当然可以直接反连你,
<iMadper> jyf: 因为, 有很多免费的了, 类似cjb之类的, 我何必费劲去做好人~ 完全没意义嘛
<jyf> iMadper: 就不要跟他扯NAT punch了
<jyf> iMadper: 我原以为你喜欢收卡嘛
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。。
<iMadper> jyf: lol~ 收卡干嘛~
<dreameyesonme> 好了
<dreameyesonme> 别这样了
<jyf> 好人卡呗
<dreameyesonme> 我备份好了
<dreameyesonme> 等会去重装
<iMadper> jyf: 收那卡干嘛... 又不是实体卡
 * zsc 卡有什么好的,得是鲜黄的菊花..
<black_angel> dreameyesonme: 怎么啦，谁又欺负你啦
<dreameyesonme> 没人欺负我啊。。
<jyf> iMadper: 锻炼自己
<dreameyesonme> 话说备份的文件夹无法粘贴在U盘是怎么回事?
<dreameyesonme> 我可以直接传到我的邮箱吗？
<jyf> 打个tar包
<dreameyesonme> 压缩？
<onlylove> jyf: 让她直接把home 打包吧
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: cd /home
<dreameyesonme> 又是执行？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 是的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 然后ls下看看有啥
<dreameyesonme> 我之前没有分区
<dreameyesonme> 把里面的东西全拖出来了
<jyf> cd /home;ls
<jyf> 把结果贴出来看看
<dreameyesonme> 放在一个文件夹
<onlylove> jyf: 她……现在得手打结果了
<onlylove> jyf: sudo 可以把home直接打包不……可以就别那么费事了
<jyf> 为何？
<dreameyesonme> lost + found
<onlylove> jyf: 因为不是她的电脑
<jyf> onlylove: 可以
<jyf> 额
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这不科学……
<jyf> 去那台机器弄个ssh 转向好了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: ls /home
<dreameyesonme> 同上
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: pwd
<dreameyesonme> 还是那个
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 只有那一个目录么
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 除了 lost found 应该还有别的呀
<dreameyesonme> mei
<dreameyesonme> 没有
<iMadper> ....................................................
<iMadper> 没有...
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道剪切了
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 执行 cd ~; pwd
<iMadper> onlylove: 没用过剪切...
<dreameyesonme> 两个一起？
<jyf> dreameyesonme: 你骗人
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 分开
<jyf> 不可能只有lost found
<dreameyesonme> ？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那个目录下面不可能只有一个文件夹的
 * jyf 除非他刚才删了自己的home
<onlylove> jyf: 所以，剪切很有可能
<dreameyesonme> 为什么
<jyf> 这个倒是
<dreameyesonme> 我英文发不出去？
<jyf> 叫你剪切
<imtxc> .....
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 我就是剪切的呀、
<onlylove> 果然猜对了
<imtxc> 把 home 剪切到 u 盘里面？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 就是里面的文件
<onlylove> imtxc: 把自己名字的文件夹剪切
<dreameyesonme> 我自己的
<imtxc> 那没有权限的话应该还在啊
<dreameyesonme> 把下面的文件
<dreameyesonme> 不是自己名字的文件
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就是没切换目录
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看下自己的home里面有没有lost+found
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得不对
<imtxc> onlylove: 有啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 有的，这个不算有问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的home里面有，也就说，她ls的是自己的目录
<jyf> imtxc: 是destination没权限 但是自己的home有权限 嘿嘿
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的意思是你的主目录～
<jyf> 这是常见坑爹设置
<dreameyesonme> 你们在讲什么
<imtxc> onlylove: 那没有
<dreameyesonme> 我到底要怎么做呢
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 现在你的那些文件还能找到么
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 大概你可以去重装了
<jyf> 东西已经没了 随便怎么做吧
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 需要备份的文件还能看见不
<dreameyesonme> 不是在桌面上么
<jyf> 装windows; 跟大家说再见
<adam8157> 请允悲
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 为什么看不见？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 桌面……
<imtxc> 在就好啊
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你home都没了，桌面有毛啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 关机就没了
<imtxc> onlylove: 她自己都说了能看见文件在
<dreameyesonme> 就是我把全部都放在桌面上的一个文件啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就先别关啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 刷新下
<dreameyesonme> 图片打的开啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是啥fm
<dreameyesonme> 不理解你们在讲什么
<onlylove> imtxc: 桌面存放在那
<imtxc> 乱了
<dreameyesonme> 我就是把主文件下的我自己的东西剪切
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 把要备份的东西传网盘或者邮箱里面吧。。。
<dreameyesonme> 复制粘贴在桌面的文件夹
<imtxc> 咋又是复制粘贴了
<dreameyesonme> 这个文件夹
<dreameyesonme> 不能粘贴在U盘里
<dreameyesonme> 如此而已
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 里面的文件
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 一个一个的粘
<dreameyesonme> 所以我问能不能传到邮箱
<dreameyesonme> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 好的
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 太惊险
<imtxc> onlylove: 没权限应该mv 不掉的啊
<dreameyesonme> 为什么
<dreameyesonme> 她的优盘
<dreameyesonme> 不能新建文件夹？
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 不要纠结那个了，文件抢救出去先
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 你折腾折腾真给删没了你就开心了
<dreameyesonme> 还是不行
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 给网盘传吧
<dreameyesonme> 我直接拖了张照片
<dreameyesonme> 说错误
<dreameyesonme> 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在的本儿都带 ubuntu 了？
<jyf> imtxc: 不就是号称 来弄我 的牌子么
<onlylove> imtxc: 有很多啊
<jyf> 挺应景的
<onlylove> jyf: dell也有
<imtxc> jyf: onlylove 而且预装的 1110？
<jyf> onlylove: 恩 屌尔
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: kernel的network namespace熟悉嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: 知道一点
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 等下去找你
<adam8157> ...
<jyf> adam8157: 如何自己生成个证书？
<jyf> .pem的
<adam8157> jyf: google
<jyf> adam8157: 不如你快
<adam8157> 我不会
<adam8157> roylez: iMadper http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DnrKPqrA/NH0aq.jpg
<jyf> 额 怪事
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<imtxc> jyf: openssl 不可以？
<jyf> imtxc: 我不知道怎么用
<imtxc> jyf: 从 evernote 里面翻出来这个 http://wangyan.org/blog/openssl-certificate-generation.html
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Linux 系统 OpenSSL 证书生成 | WangYan BLog
<dreameyesonme> 双十二大家要买什么？？
<jyf> imtxc: 我知道这个的远离 我很烦这些工具的配置
<jyf> 买点优惠打折的套套
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<dreameyesonme> 太。。。
<jyf> 别误会 我是拿来做生存用品
<jyf> imtxc: 那个最后一个命令是自签署证书的生成？
<dreameyesonme> 好慢啊
<dreameyesonme> 上传得、、
<adam8157> http://news.xinhuanet.com/local/2013-12/11/c_118516623.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 网曝承德一公交车女孩让座遭摔倒老太索赔-新华网
<imtxc> jyf: 或许是，我很早前加到 evernote里面的，忘记了。。
<imtxc> jyf:
<imtxc> jyf: TT 的正常功能就是生存用品
<jyf> imtxc: 我不介意你误会我为一夜七次郎
<dreameyesonme> 生存用品？？
<dreameyesonme> 吃？
<imtxc> jyf: 你打算做其他用途对于感觉不是那么重要的用途的话，去社区领免费的。。。
<niac> --!我还在为生存奋斗，你们都已经开始享受了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：用了apt-get install -f命令系统很多东西被删除了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453483 用了apt-get install -f命令之后，很多常用的软件被删了，还有一些主题也被删了，估计很多东西被删了。 求助怎么恢复一下呢？ 如果重装系统，那HOME下面的文件会不会像WINDOWS那样，只是把C盘给格了。其他盘没事
<^k^> ─> ？ 路过的大神们指点一下！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaozhi6156 — 2013-12-11 17:42
<dreameyesonme> 擦。。
<dreameyesonme> 重新插了一下U盘
<dreameyesonme> 又好使了
<imtxc> ..
<dreameyesonme> 我等会一定要去重装！！！
<dreameyesonme> 网上好买东西~~
<niac> 好邪恶的u盘
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈哈哈
<jyf> imtxc: 需要比较大量的
<dreameyesonme> 邪恶？
<imtxc> jyf: 那也免费
<jyf> imtxc: 你大概不知道 在户外圈子里 套套和卫生巾都很有用
<dreameyesonme> 楼上
<dreameyesonme> 我还是不理解
<iMadper> adam8157: 我旁边的会议室里面杀猪, 还不知道随手关门
<jyf> 所以你会在那些论坛里看到不少男的讨论这个
<dreameyesonme> 杀猪？
<dreameyesonme> 还杀猪？？
<dreameyesonme> 太凶残了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你不吃猪肉?
<dreameyesonme> 我们院子里有人虐猫
<dreameyesonme> ！！
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你是回民?
<dreameyesonme> 吃啊。。。只不过
<dreameyesonme> 在会议室
<dreameyesonme> 杀
<dreameyesonme> 很凶残
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 在哪儿杀不是杀?!
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 反正是用来吃得
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们吃的时候就会把门关好的，放心
<dreameyesonme> 好吧  有道理
<adam8157> iMadper: 你去关上不完了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在他们开会的过程中走进去往门的两侧都贴上了刚打印的随手关门.
<iMadper> adam8157: 一小时不到关了5次
<jyf> imtxc: 小羊
<jyf> adam8157: 那个moto g到底支持不支持插卡呢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装bzip2错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453485 用apt-get install bzip2是报错如下 bzip2: depends: libbz2-1.0(=1.0.6-1) but 1.0.6-5 is to be installed. 请问高手们如何解决？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 biohumin — 2013-12-11 17:46
<iMadper> adam8157: 他们在讨论新年节目的问题. 估计新年节目是杀猪了
<imtxc> jyf: 啊？
<adam8157> gfrog_busy: freeflying 孤租的房子隔音隔气效果不好, 期待跟着搬了
<adam8157> jyf: 自己查啊.....
<gfrog_busy> adam8157: 没看懂
<adam8157> iMadper: 我猜贵司今年年会的主持肯定有长进
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没参加去年的, 所以不知道会不会有长进.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过rh员工的素质可是没长进.
<jyf> adam8157: 查不到嘛
<adam8157> jyf: 我也不知道嘛
<iMadper> jyf: 我猜不支持.
<iMadper> jyf: 因为他有8g/16g两个版本
<iMadper> jyf: 一般这样的, 都是不支持的
<imtxc> iMadper: 那说不好
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: nook hd 就这样啊
<iMadper> 我擦, 到点下班了
<imtxc> 有 8  16 32
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 那我就不知道了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. .
<adam8157> jyf: 没lte你也买?
<iMadper> lte现在能用吗?
<iMadper> td-lte?
<adam8157> jyf: 内存组合为1GB RAM+8/16GB存储空间（不支持扩展）。
<jyf> adam8157: lte是锦上添花 倒不是必须有的
<adam8157> jyf: http://mobile.163.com/13/1206/15/9FE020NF001117A5.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 近乎完美 摩托罗拉1090元四核MotoG体验_网易手机
<adam8157> jyf: 不支持插卡
<jyf> adam8157: 那看来得买16G的版本的
<jyf> 他妈的 都是学苹果
<jyf> adam8157: 我最痛恨的是kindle 只有1G的存储 也不支持插卡 很郁闷
<adam8157> jyf: moto官网貌似可以买
<adam8157> jyf: 我的4G 新的paperwhite 2G
<imtxc> 4G 的是 touch 吧
<jyf> adam8157: 我的1G明显不够 害得我删了不少书
<jyf> 以后土豪了要买kindle dx
<adam8157> jyf: 要不要给你代购?
<dreameyesonme> 好冷啊、
<adam8157> jyf: 现在买, 基本上正好你有了新地址后到
<dreameyesonme> 为什么学校真变态
<dreameyesonme> adam8157: 亲~你在哪里呢？
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 帝都
<dreameyesonme> 北京？
<dreameyesonme> 那你要给他代购啥？
<jyf> 擦 阿蛋跑了
<jyf> 明天再说
<jyf> 四核A7 额 这是 全志的A31s
<abineQ> 看iOS开发教程，里面的MM居然管Xcode叫做叉扣的
<Pudge> 哪里的mm，求介绍
<Pudge> 教程里面有mm？
<abineQ> 嗯
<abineQ> 是老师啊
<abineQ> 讲课的老师MM
<Pudge> 单身吗
<jyf> Pudge: 不单身也可以开发啊
<Pudge> 伤人品
<abineQ> Pudge: 额
<abineQ> cherrot: momo
<lincan> abineQ: ........
<abineQ> cherrot: 买路由器了没
<abineQ> cherrot: 最近流行路由器大战了
<csk2u> 囧
<cherrot> abineQ, 我不需要啊。。
<abineQ> csk2u: 中么了？
 * cherrot 吃饭饭去
<zsc> abineQ: 装了debian没?
<abineQ> zsc: 还没，正在下载啊
<abineQ> DVD还没下载完成呢
<csk2u> 我安装的是lubuntu
<zsc> abineQ: 用dvd-1就可以装了
<abineQ> 7.2的
<zsc> abineQ: 对,7.2的
<abineQ> zsc: 嗯，我是离线安装的
<abineQ> 那机子没有网络的
<lucky__> 用手机上google voice是不是还要翻墙？
<zsc> abineQ: 要下硬盘引导内核,dvd里面的内核不能引导硬盘
<abineQ> 装完了以后就不用下载了
<lucky__> abineQ: 怎么没见过你
<abineQ> zsc: 不用啊，直接安装的时候选择安装grub
<zsc> abineQ: 安装完要联网的,比如中文输入的问题
<abineQ> lucky__: 你好，你买iPad mini2了没
<csk2u> 我也是新手，刚玩linux
<lucky__> abineQ: 你是abinx吧？
<zsc> abineQ: 我是说如果硬盘安装,就要用debian的能引导硬盘的内核,要是刻盘就不用下
<abineQ> zsc: 嗯不用啊，DVD是带中文包的
<abineQ> 安装的时候选择中文环境就好了
<zsc> abineQ: 我装fcitx的时候,有些包是没有的
<abineQ> lucky__: 正是
<zsc> abineQ: 是中文输入法不是语言
<lucky__> abineQ: 我猜也是你
<abineQ> zsc: 用自带的输入法就好了
<abineQ> lucky__: 嗯
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟化入门系列课程之Citrix思杰视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453486 本系列课程为Citrix XenServer、XenDesktop、XenApp综合试验手册，通过一整套实验，全面展示思杰服务器虚拟化、桌面虚拟化及应用虚拟化产品特性。为广大虚拟化爱好者提供一个入门的途径。 虚拟化入门系列课程之Citrix思
<^k^> ─> 杰（6集）Lab00 简介及环境准备 http://www.combat-lab.com/html/2013-11/zy-227.htm 虚拟化入门系列课程之Citrix思杰（6集 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘/DVD安装13.10进不到临时系统的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453491 如题，用u盘/DVD安装13.10时进不到临时系统的桌面。无法打开安装程序。可以打开命令行，命令行提示安装程序已经打开，但是无法操作以进行下一步。求解决思路。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruoyi112 — 2013-12-11 18:58
<fzxcvbnm> 额。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 同志们好~同志们辛苦啦~
<dreameyesonme> 为了抚慰我受伤的心灵
<dreameyesonme> 我决定  去玩会淘宝~~
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 双十二又来了。。
<dreameyesonme> 嗯哼
<dreameyesonme> 开心
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 装好win7了？
<dreameyesonme> 还是win7好用啊~~~
<dreameyesonme> 真的好用！！！！
<dreameyesonme> 我去打个卡
<dreameyesonme> 等会说
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 打卡。。。
<Pudge> 不是学生么？
 * cherrot 所谓屌丝就是 公司都发了优惠券 还是懒得逛。。。还是撸一把来的过瘾
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 讲座记录
<dreameyesonme> 拜拜
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 现在学校都这么变态了。
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 哪好用了...  我都快受够了
<dreameyesonme> 超级！！！！
<dreameyesonme> 你用ubuntu试试
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 当你厌倦windows的时候，用一下ubuntu吧，很快你就会体会到能用windows是多么幸福
<dreameyesonme> 一个输入法都搞不定
<dreameyesonme> 我也觉得
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 你还没习惯～
<dreameyesonme> 炒鸡！！！
<dreameyesonme> 什么啊
<dreameyesonme> 昨天这里的人
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, ubuntu都有搜狗输入法了。。
<dreameyesonme> 都忙趴了
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 你还追求啥。。
<dreameyesonme> 我没追求
<dreameyesonme> 走了
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, :D
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> 冷死了
<cherrot> dreameyesonme, 哦对 linux最无语的地方就是商业软件支持太不好，比如能实现点对点文件传输的QQ。。。要是用skype发送文件那得哭死，其他的真想不到了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教 vmware tools 安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453493 如题，怎么安装vmware tools 还有就是这么用命令解压啊，用tar解压说找不到文件或文件夹 统计信息: 发表于 由 lubantu — 2013-12-11 20:20
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 提一个关于wine的makefile的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453494 其中有如下一个变量声明： Code: LDPATH          = LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$(TOOLSDIR)/libs/wine:$$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" 尤其看不懂这里： Code: wine:$$LD_LIBRARY_PATH 求大神指点，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fangendou — 2013-12-11 20:31
 * dreameyesonme 吃饭中
<dreameyesonme> 今天如此冷清啊
<watermelonjuice> how do I write building number 102
<watermelonjuice> apartment 33?
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 装好windows了？
<dreameyesonme> 是啊  不然能打出来吗？
<watermelonjuice> dreameyesonme: could you help me?
<dreameyesonme> 吃火锅中
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 宿舍吃火锅？
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: What's the matter
<watermelonjuice> I need to write my address in chinese
<watermelonjuice>  33 / 102 Peking Lu
<watermelonjuice> that is apartment 33
<watermelonjuice> building 102
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Peking? Does that means Beijing?
<dreameyesonme> 当然
<watermelonjuice> yes
<dreameyesonme> 直接电饭锅涮
<dreameyesonme> 话说为什么我刚换的系统
<dreameyesonme> 还很卡呢？
<csk2u> 囧
<dreameyesonme> 绝对很美味啊~
<csk2u> 我也是刚玩linux的，在linux里做笔记的有什么好的软件介绍嘛
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: I 'm not quite sure, but maybe it's right 北京路 102号楼 33号公寓
<csk2u> è°¢
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: why in Chinese？
<dreameyesonme> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-5072819310.13.yVauVH&id=20018097063
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 36 37 清货无退换 超值 2013 新款 E..rit 舒适 搭扣 靴子-淘宝网
<dreameyesonme> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-5072824380.7.yVauVH&id=19876722501
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 唐卡 流苏靴 特价-淘宝网
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: or you can just write 北京路  33/102
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 你觉得哪双好看？
<watermelonjuice> onlylove: I am ordering something online
<watermelonjuice> I'm EVILLLLLLL
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 看你搭配什么衣服，风格不一样
<watermelonjuice> foreigner ordering from CHINESE store
<watermelonjuice> I'm the first
<watermelonjuice> and will be the last!
<dreameyesonme> 你就说你觉得哪个更好看一点
<dreameyesonme> 就行可
<dreameyesonme> 行了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 早啊
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: but I think if you does not live in China, it's hard for the express to deliver
<dreameyesonme> 主席
<dreameyesonme> 吃火锅
<dreameyesonme> 给
<dreameyesonme> 个丸子
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: maybe your English address is better
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我略喜欢流苏的那个
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 居然想吃小丸子，你这个食人魔
<watermelonjuice> I live in china
<dreameyesonme> == 主席 你看看那两双鞋
<dreameyesonme> 哪个好看
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: then you can just go to the postoffice and ask them,they will tell you
<dreameyesonme> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-5072824380.7.yVauVH&id=19876722501
<dreameyesonme> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w4004-5072819310.13.yVauVH&id=20018097063
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 36 37 清货无退换 超值 2013 新款 E..rit 舒适 搭扣 靴子-淘宝网
<watermelonjuice> onlylove: will they write it into my laptop?
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: I didn't think about that^
<watermelonjuice> foreigner == smart
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 看了没？！
<watermelonjuice> chinese == stupid
<watermelonjuice> GO FOREIGNER!
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 第二个
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 保守的东西用的久
<dreameyesonme> 扣子？
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: In fact，you can just fill your English address……
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Many express can deliver
<dreameyesonme> 那个流苏的长草很久了。。。
<watermelonjuice> chinese have too much power
<adam8157> actually because the language gap, people think foreigners are stupid
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总这两天咋老见你踢人呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 其实你租房子真应该找个好点的
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个钱不能省
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在这个还行啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 这厮看着不爽
<adam8157> freeflying: 就是有点硬伤
<adam8157> freeflying: 属于看房不慎
<watermelonjuice> adam8157: I was in carrefour yesterday and they were calling tomatoes "Mini European Potatoes"
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Please correct your spelling
<freeflying> adam8157, 昨晚去吃了crab, 四个人才130多点
<adam8157> freeflying: 渡我!
<adam8157> freeflying: 刀?
<freeflying> adam8157, 你学王聪啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 他本来也要来,可惜没车
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: it has many names
<watermelonjuice> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧 牛牛们
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: I know what you mean ,it has many names in Chinese
<watermelonjuice> Potatoes are not tomatoes
<onlylove> watermelonjuice: Whatever they call it ,we know what it is
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃可以去谷歌干SRE
<adam8157> freeflying: 求门路
<watermelonjuice> adam8157: please educate the chinese
<freeflying> adam8157, 投简历呗
<zsc> 啦啦啦
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 有
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 有什么？
<dreameyesonme> 除了丸子还有别的呀
<freeflying> 有孩子了
<dreameyesonme> 有鸭血啦，豆腐啦，菠菜啦，山药啦，豆皮啦
 * zsc ...
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 光吃肉确实太无聊了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 回武汉吃了一次火锅，店家居然说没有肥牛了。过了两天就看到人工肥牛的新闻，擦
 * zsc ...
<dreameyesonme> 话说我突然想起来
<dreameyesonme> 我不该这么高兴
<dreameyesonme> 我姐家失火了
<dreameyesonme> 房子烧了。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 人没事就好
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 和你高不高兴有啥关系，你能帮忙做啥？
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是你说的对。
 * happyaron hides
<mjkr> 有没有人可以用IE试一下http://video.pbs.org/video/2322846575/（需到美国翻墙）?
<^k^> mjkr ⇪ t: Video: Downton Abbey Season 3, Episode 1 | Watch Masterpiece Online | PBS Video
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 是啊 小孩弄的。。。
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。。
<dreameyesonme> 好在孩子没事
<onlylove> happyaron: 她可以帮忙暂时收留下么…… cc dreameyesonme
<dreameyesonme> 什么东西？
<freeflying> roylez, 肥牛都有人工的了啊
<dreameyesonme> 对哦。。肥牛也有人工的？
<happyaron> freeflying: 雪花肥牛么
<happyaron> freeflying: 肉里打脂肪
<dreameyesonme> 我==
<onlylove> happyaron: 这都可以？
<dreameyesonme> 惊呆了
<happyaron> onlylove: 必须的
<freeflying> happyaron, 人工的脂肪?
<happyaron> freeflying: 没说吧，我看那新闻的意思主要还是以次充好
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 我每次都只是转车在武汉。。
<happyaron> freeflying: http://finance.qq.com/a/20130820/011786.htm
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ 神户牛肉没有一片来自日本 雪花牛肉都是注射脂肪_财经_腾讯网
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 没事，找不到工作可以回武汉，然后就可以常住了
<freeflying> happyaron, lol
<roylez> freeflying: 鸡肉鸭肉老鼠肉，压到一块
<dreameyesonme> 你这是咒我啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 和牛在日本也不是一般人吃得起的哦
<roylez> freeflying: 那种一入锅就散的肥牛，很多都是
<dreameyesonme> ==老鼠肉。。。
<freeflying> roylez, 我都很少在外面吃的
<happyaron> freeflying: roylez 显然更专业……
<dreameyesonme> 惊呆了
<dreameyesonme> 以后还是吃素
<dreameyesonme> 幸亏我平时除了食堂就是自己煮
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 你以为食堂干净么？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 别这样嘛
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 咒你啥……现在找工作不容易，有住处很好了
<dreameyesonme> 至少它不会放老鼠肉
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 连地沟油都弄不到，怎么可能有实力混进学校食堂？
<dreameyesonme> ==你听主席扯吧
<dreameyesonme> 我在武汉也买不起房
<dreameyesonme> 真是
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 那学校食堂为啥放油跟不要钱似的？
<dreameyesonme> 我没觉得
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<dreameyesonme> 只是食堂盐才不要钱
<happyaron> lol
<dreameyesonme> 我们食堂是这样
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 反正……我学校有过集体中毒事件，学校不知为啥不承认
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 太恐怖了
<dreameyesonme> 我们学校没有
<dreameyesonme> 校领导也会吃的
<dreameyesonme> 跟我们吃一样的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那次可能是刚赶上开学，然后以为是水土不服
<dreameyesonme> 天天看到各种老师在食堂吃饭
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我们校领导不吃那么低级的东西
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得食堂还行吧
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那次中毒的都是吃了一种油饼
<roylez> dreameyesonme: https://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=chJ&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&q=肥牛 老鼠肉&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: Google
<dreameyesonme> 我不点开！！！
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 老师恰恰不吃那些
<adam8157> lol
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 好吧
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://orientaldaily.on.cc/cnt/news/20130506/00190_001.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 食肉食到老鼠肉 亡國亡於人心毒 - 東方日報
<dreameyesonme> 主席！！！
<dreameyesonme> 你不要这样啦。。
 * adam8157 早看开了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 主席就这样
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表害怕真相
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 我除了食堂就自己煮
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 表怕，唯有内心强大及肉身穿墙才是出路。
<dreameyesonme> 要么去我姐家蹭饭
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 当年饥荒的时候，连老鼠都被吃光了
<dreameyesonme> 应该还算安全
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 对了
<dreameyesonme> 你们觉得
<dreameyesonme> 我该买哪双鞋
<zzzZZZ> 明年除夕上班？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 说了第二双
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 哦，说错了，好像是哥伦布航海的时候……吃光船上的老鼠
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 第二双我也很喜欢
<dreameyesonme> 第一双我也很喜欢
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 第一双上面那些什么乱条条，你今年喜欢，明年就讨厌，而且像 clown 用的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 好了，我知道了，都买
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<dreameyesonme> 什么乱条条？
<dreameyesonme> 那是流苏好吧？
<dreameyesonme> 都不买了！！
<happyaron> 主席是专业毁三观几十年。
<onlylove> roylez: 乡下人，小丑……
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 海购啊
<dreameyesonme> 迷你唐卡的鞋都是流苏的啊
<dreameyesonme> 海购？
<dreameyesonme> 没钱
<roylez> 不会比你这个贵到哪里
<dreameyesonme> 而且也是made in china.
<dreameyesonme> 不是吧？
<dreameyesonme> 代购蛮贵的
<dreameyesonme> 近一千的样子
<dreameyesonme> 海淘还不会
<dreameyesonme> 但是我觉得我现在还是不要学会比较好
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://www.minnetonkamoccasin.cn/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Minnetonka Moccasin
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 去亚马逊搜这个牌子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 缺少公钥 无法更新 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453495 W: GPG 错误：http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 W: GPG 错误：http://dell.archive.canonical.com precise-dell Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY F9FDA6BED73CDC22 W: GPG 错误：http://ex
<^k^> ─> tras.ubuntu.com precise Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192 W: GPG 错误：http://mirrors. …
<freeflying> roylez, 这么便宜的你也好意思送妹纸啊
<dreameyesonme> 然后呢？
<dreameyesonme> 目前还不会海淘
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 找个转运服务，比如 qq-ex.com
 * adam8157 围观主席逗妹子
<alvin_rxg> Title: amazon|海淘|QQ华人快递:华人快递|美中快递|代购-海外代购,美国代购,华人快递,美中快递 (@ qq-ex.com)
<dreameyesonme> 等我工作以后吧
<roylez> adam8157: 围观你妹
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 反正有一天我会海淘的
<dreameyesonme> 迟早的事
<freeflying> adam8157, 其实是妹纸在逗主席
<dreameyesonme> 现在就别买了
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。。
<dreameyesonme> 都他有意思么
<dreameyesonme> 真是
<dreameyesonme> 对了 为什么换了系统我的电脑反而很卡呢
<dreameyesonme> 转换页面的时候特别卡
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈哈 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Divorce/70884
<freeflying> happyaron, adam8157 gfrog_afk 你们谁有烙铁
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 主席是电脑高手
<adam8157> freeflying: happyaron
<^k^> dreameyesonme:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<roylez> adam8157: 就你会修电脑，你全家都是修电脑的
<adam8157> http://sh.sina.com.cn/news/s/2013-08-14/145257842.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 男青年微信一夜情患性病 急筹药费入室抢劫杀人_新浪上海
<adam8157> roylez: 我很久不修电脑了
<dreameyesonme> 你们都没回答我
<roylez> adam8157: 你还是高手
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 你电脑本来就烂
<happyaron> freeflying: 做甚？
<dreameyesonme> == 我才买啊。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 好人修电脑
<roylez> adam8157: 那狗屁新闻，说白了有罪的只是小广告牛皮癣
<freeflying> happyaron, 换个电容和电阻
<happyaron> freeflying: 有是有，但不是个人的，得你来用。
<happyaron> freeflying: 换啥的电容/电阻？
<freeflying> happyaron, 好吧,得去黄庄买元件
<freeflying> happyaron, 电源上的
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，不如换个电源了。虽然容易但是没必要担这安全风险。
<dreameyesonme> 蓉蓉姐 主席见多识广 你骗不了他的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 电脑多大内存
<freeflying> happyaron, 亲, 自己改才几块钱, 淘宝上买个电源都要300
<happyaron> freeflying: 弱电的啥都可以修大不了报废，强电的尽量不自己整，炸死了不值当。
<freeflying> happyaron, lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 学电子的都满世界让其他专业的同学做电焊工呢。
<freeflying> happyaron, 估计都不会呢吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 相近专业的呗，计算机相关的都要学用烙铁
<freeflying> happyaron, 20年前我就自己焊东西了
<freeflying> 不过尼玛也至少15年多没摸过烙铁了
<happyaron> freeflying: 这是个人选择啦，lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在实验室做电源，也是现成的变压器降到交流9V之后再让学生焊板转直流5V。
<happyaron> 根本就没危险的东西，还有人课上把电容弄爆呢。。
<freeflying> 这还搞毛啊
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> 我打算过几年就开始教我儿子玩这些了
 * zsc ...
<dreameyesonme> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index342078.shtml
<sevk> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 【ThinkPad E330 3354AT1】报价_参数_图片_论坛_ThinkPad 3354-AT1,E330 AT1笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<dreameyesonme> 这款
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 不如再攒攒买x230
<dreameyesonme> 我5月买的 亚马逊 3670.。
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10319142318
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ ThinkPad X230 2A2 B76 1W3 CTO B79 I5 I7 IPS屏+包邮 全新港行-淘宝网
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> 我的x230马上就一年了啊...
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 装的windows7？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 电脑城那些windows7不行的
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 好慢啊
<dreameyesonme> 我现在开网页太慢了
<dreameyesonme> 要我如何秒啊
<dreameyesonme> 我不敢在淘宝买电脑啊
<dreameyesonme> 我只买衣服和鞋
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 天猫
<dreameyesonme> 我从来不买天猫
<dreameyesonme> è´µ
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 亚马逊也有很多是别人开的店
<dreameyesonme> 算了  我还是穿帆布鞋吧
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你感觉是亚马逊而已
<dreameyesonme> 不买靴子了
<dreameyesonme> 我买的是亚马逊自营的呀
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 自营的一样有有问题的
<dreameyesonme> 唉  那没办法
<dreameyesonme> 运气问题
<dreameyesonme> 是不是只有诺基亚的手机耐摔呢
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我的黑莓/htc也很耐操
<dreameyesonme> 我的从床上直接掉下来的
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 哦.
<dreameyesonme> 你知道学校的床有多少高的吧
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: .
<dreameyesonme> 看来我这种人永远只能用诺基亚了
<iMadper> .
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 其实有个神器
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 见过iphone的坦克套没
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 一秒钟，iphone变坦克
<dreameyesonme> 没。。
<dreameyesonme> 我很孤陋寡闻的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那个保护套应该能让iphone比nokia耐摔
<happyaron> 我见过一个钢的iphone壳，缺点是放里很难拿出来……
<dreameyesonme> ==  我同学的爱疯已经换过两块屏了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那你可以让她换撸妹920了，曾经有个920被卡车压倒地底下还能接电话
<dreameyesonme> 没 她打算换一个爱疯
<dreameyesonme> 她的是4S
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 继续换屏的节奏？
<dreameyesonme> 不是
<gcell> 100M局域网内，fedora访问win共享8M多的速度，win机器访问Fedora samba 只有数十K或者100K左右，求教这个奇葩问题怎么解决？
<iMadper> gcell: 限制win的最大共享速度. 都变成几十k, 上上去就没这么奇葩了
 * iMadper 阿弥陀佛 不用客气
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 有创意嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: 你不赞同??
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 必需的
<iMadper> happyaron: 想来个电纸书看书, 但是不知道想过好不好
<iMadper> happyaron: 纠结
<happyaron> iMadper: kindle
<iMadper> happyaron: nook
<onlylove> iMadper: 亚马逊那货？
<iMadper> onlylove: B&N
<happyaron> iMadper: 喜欢背光paperwhite，喜欢材质感普通kindle
<iMadper> happyaron: 背光nook?
<iMadper> happyaron: nook便宜呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 没用过nook，但amazon的服务绝对值得拥有。
<adam8157> iMadper: 小不正经
<adam8157> 挺kindle
<iMadper> adam8157: 咋了?? 买nook怎么就不正经了?
<onlylove> happyaron: 看地铁上的亚马逊……感觉那东西还是不如纸质的
<iMadper> adam8157: 难道nook是用来看play boy的?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你回答问题小不正经
<adam8157> lol
<gcell> iMadper: 果然高招，多谢
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟纸比肯定有差距，总比别家好
<iMadper> gcell: :-)
<happyaron> onlylove: 看个不需要反复研读的书还是不错的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 主要是, 多数资源都是pdf的, 不方便重排
<adam8157> 期待大点的不易碎的kindle
<happyaron> iMadper: 那就上DXG
<happyaron> adam8157: 你的DXG碎了？
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的是touch 没碎
<happyaron> iMadper: 要买black friday买多好
<adam8157> dxg太远古了
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 确实.
<onlylove> iMadper: 别纠结了，买ipad算了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是没钱呀
 * iMadper 有钱早买了
<onlylove> iMadper: 么钱就啥也不买，等有钱
<happyaron> adam8157: 我也在等dxg还代
<happyaron> 换代
<iMadper> onlylove: 等不到这一天了, 就北京这空气, 我能不能活到有钱那一天都两说呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 不要气馁嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 这两天不还说的过去么
<adam8157> happyaron: 稍微大些就好 7-8寸我就很开心了
<iMadper> happyaron: 再接再厉, 继续吸毒
<Pudge> iMadper: 妹子终于听劝，装上了win
<Pudge> iMadper: 不给我个赞？
<Pudge> iMadper: 解决了世界难题啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> Pudge: 啧啧, 哥是有大智慧的居士
<dreameyesonme> 好卡
<onlylove> Pudge: 你昨晚上说再试一把，就这结果？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你们这些凡夫俗子, 速速前来膜拜
<onlylove> Pudge: 来，妹子说电脑卡，你继续帮忙吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 是最后一次，意思就是最后一次劝她装win
<Pudge> onlylove: 尼玛
 * iMadper nnnd, win就不出问题了? win出了问题, 你们有能力帮她解决?
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡歌
<iMadper> ....
<dreameyesonme> 哥。。
<iMadper> 好歌
<dreameyesonme> 真的很卡
<onlylove> Pudge: 今天装opensuse装了接近俩小时，太慢了
<iMadper> 让你们不用rhel!
<Pudge> onlylove: 你需要ssd
<Pudge> dre、
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 啥配置
<happyaron> 让你们不用debian
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 卡不卡取决于你装的软件
<dreameyesonme> 我没动啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 不是的，netinstall
<iMadper> Pudge: 他需要百兆光纤
<dreameyesonme> 就是重装了一下不是么
<dreameyesonme> 这倒是。。
<dreameyesonme> 10M
<onlylove> Pudge:  i5 2代，2G内存，7200转硬盘
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你重装了一下啥?
<Pudge> onlylove: 你需要的是千m光前
<onlylove> iMadper: 把linux变成win
<iMadper> 哦.
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我说电脑配置
<onlylove> iMadper: 原来是不到1G内存占用，现在开机800
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 预装ubuntu的电脑
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 卡, 有可能是配置低或者你没装好驱动
<dreameyesonme> 前面不是说了吗？
<onlylove> Pudge: thinkpad e330
<dreameyesonme> onlylove说了呀
<dreameyesonme> 我什么都不知道
<dreameyesonme> 拿去重装 付了40块钱
<dreameyesonme> 回来了
<onlylove> Pudge: 其实……我觉得到时候网速就比CPU快了，因为我在公共服务器上装的，那服务器上跑着一堆虚拟机
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 40……
 * iMadper 我擦, 我还上什么班呀! 去给人修电脑得了!
<onlylove> iMadper: 求带上我
<dreameyesonme> 我被坑了是吧？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我也不知道行情
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 不过总觉得举手之劳赚了40, 很是赚...
<dreameyesonme> == 唉，没人举手啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我拼死拼活写几行代码, 也就这个价钱
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这边在北京一大堆
<dreameyesonme> ==你有拼死拼活写代码？
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 但是, 装系统完全不需要脑子, 竟然跟我一个价, 或者价格比我还高
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 在上海的就俩好像
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 当然有了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要装作努力思考的样子
<dreameyesonme> 我看你很轻松的样子
<dreameyesonme> 在上海我也不能去人家是吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 我问妹子的配置，不是你的。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 太难了，写不好，所以只好来聊天
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 找那个让你买电脑的人来给你装啊！
<onlylove> Pudge: 就是妹子的，我的是ASUS
<dreameyesonme> 算了吧
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 轻松个屁, 你来试试!
<Pudge> onlylove: thinkpad预装ubuntu？？这么奇葩？
<dreameyesonme> 拼死拼活你还有空聊天么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩.
<onlylove> Pudge: 很多预装ubuntu的，有啥稀奇的
<onlylove> Pudge: acer，原来预装linpus的，我都见过预装ubuntu
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥真是少见多怪
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。被鄙视了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 把电脑上的360卸掉，所有的
<dreameyesonme> o
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 换金山卫士或者是腾讯管家
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 你这配置应该是飞一般的速度啊
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 怎么可能卡， i5 +2g内存
<onlylove> PudGe: 被鄙视了就改这名？
<onlylove> PudGe: 有360在，一切皆有可能
<PudGe> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> PudGe: 电脑城装系统么，一般GHOST装了，然后office，qq啥的来一套，杀毒得装吧，360免费，顺手弄上来
<dreameyesonme> pptv,pps,暴风
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我和你说，我上学的时候，大概是07或者08年左右的时候，我学校周围修电脑的，装系统大概10块
<dreameyesonme> 要这么多干什么
<dreameyesonme> 我哪里知道啊
<dreameyesonme> 唉
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 嗯……不用的都删掉，然后就不卡了
 * iMadper 大学生还需要找别人装...
<onlylove> iMadper: 妹子多啊……
<onlylove> iMadper: 再说了，不会装系统的汉子大有人在
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 我们学校很多妹子
 * iMadper 论学会google的重要性
<onlylove> iMadper: 学会google就学会装系统了么？
<onlylove> iMadper: 还不如讲论学好英语的重要性
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 扯淡，装系统这么便宜？？
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 我再电脑成干过！
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实, dreameyesonme 英语不会差过我. 我四六级一个都没过
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 人家来了先问开机么？只要说开机，先交50
<dreameyesonme> 我们大学计算机学的都是ps，flash,dreamwaver
<onlylove> PudGe: 你如果在他那买电脑，凭收据装系统不要钱
<PudGe> onlylove: 。。。那是
<onlylove> iMadper: 我装系统完全是自己看bios提示来的
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> iMadper: 看按del进入设置，然后里面各个设置摆弄下
<onlylove> PudGe: 你那是黑店
<dreameyesonme> 四六级算什么
<onlylove> PudGe: 俗称JS
<dreameyesonme> 只不过非要你过
<dreameyesonme> 不然不给毕业啊
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 报名了, 没去考...
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 现在早就不要求四六级了
<dreameyesonme> 我们学校有老师没有过六级
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我就是知道不要求了, 所以就不去考了
<dreameyesonme> 升不了职称
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后把光驱放第一位，然后光盘丢进去，按任意键从CD启动，好吧，剩下的都中文了
<dreameyesonme> 不是的
<dreameyesonme> 我们学校要的
<dreameyesonme> 大学必须4级
<dreameyesonme> 研究生必须6级
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 教育部说不要了!
<dreameyesonme> 大学计算机要上海一级
<dreameyesonme> 不然不给毕业
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你学校老师真可怜，我过六级的时候，我研究生师兄还在啃词汇，然后还说我的论文是用金山词霸翻译的
<dreameyesonme> 延期毕业
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 以前我们学院要研究生, 六级没过的, 一概不收
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 后来也不敢了
<dreameyesonme> 真的
<dreameyesonme> 现在还是要的
<onlylove> iMadper: 说不要的是今年才说的吧
<dreameyesonme> 不骗你
<dreameyesonme> 是吗?
<dreameyesonme> 我怎么不知道
<dreameyesonme> 我们班还是有人在考啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 其实是降低英语高考比重……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 主要是高考那块，
<iMadper> onlylove: 09å¹´
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个绝对是我记得准.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我不知道了……我09年都毕业一年了
<dreameyesonme> 我不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是09就是10, 是我大一的时候说的, 不然我也不会不去考
<dreameyesonme> 我们研究生复试的时候
<dreameyesonme> 要拿这个的
<dreameyesonme> 我同学说
<dreameyesonme> 每个学校不一样
<dreameyesonme> 国家没有要求必过
<dreameyesonme> 反正我记得我们学校是大学4级 研究生6级
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 恩, 你过了4级, 英语比我强多了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我插句话
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不然你又要被+q
<onlylove> iMadper: 表示四六级就和玩似的
<dreameyesonme> 没啊  我考完基本就不看英语了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不一定, 看那题型, 还是挺恐怖的
<dreameyesonme> 而且我们学校是 刚入大学那会
<dreameyesonme> 不让你考，大一下学期才能考
<onlylove> iMadper: 我考的新题型，没啥啊
<dreameyesonme> 考研英语才变态
<dreameyesonme> 而且大学英语都是只上两年  我也没去报二专
<onlylove> iMadper: 你一个在猫猫上班的怕四六级？别闹
<dreameyesonme> 研究生一年级还有一学期的法律英语，后面就没了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我能说我们组就有一个考四级多次没过的嘛~
 * iMadper 我就不黑他了
<dreameyesonme> 然后这学期学了进出口函电
<dreameyesonme> 这是==
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，想起来了，我在TI的时候有个电子工程师，英语那叫一个磕碜
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过TI那地方也蛮有意思，一堆外语呱呱叫的，偶尔几个基本只会蹦单词的
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多人到了外企之后, 发现英语不好没法往上爬, 所以很刻苦的上各种英语班的
<onlylove> iMadper: 依然记得有个妹子，每次but都重读，而且和下个单词的间隔很长
 * iMadper 好困, 睡觉
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~ 妹子你都黑
<onlylove> iMadper: 很有特点啊，听到那个but，就知道是她在打电话
<onlylove> 嗯~到睡觉时间了……睡觉去
<stardiviner> 有人知道Emacs mu4e里按哪个键来 回复一个 Thread 吗？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你来晚了，imadper刚下
<stardiviner> onlylove: ....
<stardiviner> onlylove: tomorrorw
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋！！没抢到
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 抢啥
<abineQ> 抢彩票
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 500万
<dreameyesonme> 好冷啊
<dreameyesonme> 刚洗完衣服
<dreameyesonme> 抢红包呀
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 住帐蓬啊
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 现在棒子都流行在家里住帐蓬
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室连帐篷都放不下啊
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 那就睡进睡袋
<dreameyesonme> 四个人20平不到
<dreameyesonme> 我擦
<abineQ> 将自己打包成一条虫子
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 你用的什么系统啊？
<dreameyesonme> 装在套子里的人？
<dreameyesonme> win7
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 你用win7还跑来这里打酱油：》？
<abineQ> ————>>
<dreameyesonme> 你难道不知道我是ubuntu刚换的？
<abineQ> 不知道
<dreameyesonme> 我每天把扒鸡哥烦得要死
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 知道的话我还用问你？》
<abineQ> 靶机哥？
<abineQ> 是哪一个？
<dreameyesonme> 楼上问我抢啥的那位大哥
<abineQ> 扒鸡哥？
<abineQ> 那个叫浦东哥
<abineQ> LOL
<dreameyesonme> ==
<abineQ> dreameyesonme: 在干吗？
<dreameyesonme> 淘宝呀
<dreameyesonme> 双十二买点东西
<abineQ> 买神木东东？？
<dreameyesonme> 唇膏==
<dreameyesonme> 尼玛我就为了等降价一直没买
<dreameyesonme> 嘴都张不开了
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈哈
<PudGe> 。。。
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 找imadper啊， 还要啥降价，直接给你寄一打过来
<dreameyesonme> 为什么
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 他是土豪
<dreameyesonme> ==他是土豪关我毛事？
<dreameyesonme> 土豪多了去了
<dreameyesonme> 没有土豪无缘无故给个不认识的人寄一打唇膏把
<dreameyesonme> 再说了 无功不受禄
<PudGe> dre、
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<PudGe> dre、
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 关键是傻不垃圾的土豪很少见
<dreameyesonme> 干嘛。。
<dreameyesonme> 没啊
<dreameyesonme> 他一直标榜自己很聪明吧
<dreameyesonme> 而且我觉得他没有愿意到给我寄东西的份上
<dreameyesonme> 无所谓啦
<dreameyesonme> 我自己买
<dreameyesonme> 嘿嘿
<abineQ> 还不睡觉么？
<abineQ> PudGe: 在干吗》
<PudGe> abineQ: 上班
<dreameyesonme> 膜拜！
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 痛苦
<dreameyesonme> 有什么痛苦地？
<abineQ> PudGe: 你也在德国？
<PudGe> abineQ: no, 隔壁
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 不想工作
<abineQ> PudGe: 那就请假啊
<dreameyesonme> 那就辞职啊
<dreameyesonme> 反正你土豪
<dreameyesonme> 我等屌丝连工作都没有
<dreameyesonme> 也没钱
<PudGe> abineQ: 请假了如何过年回来。
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 还不睡觉去
<dreameyesonme> 我要淘宝呀
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 土豪你妹
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 你又要被飞了。。
<dreameyesonme> 我发现我要买的唇膏根本没降价
<dreameyesonme> 为什么？
<PudGe> 笑而不语
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> 还是买双靴子过冬吧
<abineQ> PUD
<abineQ> PudGe: 真辛苦
<abineQ> PudGe: 人家过年要出去旅游呢
<dreameyesonme> 他辛苦个P
<dreameyesonme> 你听他瞎掰呢
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 。。。你确定你还是昨天的呢？
<PudGe> 你？
<dreameyesonme> 我已然不是昨天的我啊
<dreameyesonme> 今天是用win7的我，昨天我在弄ubuntu
<dreameyesonme> :）
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 。。。难以置信
<dreameyesonme> 见笑了呢
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 都几点了,还不去睡觉
<dreameyesonme> 嗯？
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 都快两点了
<dreameyesonme> 你怎么还没睡？
<dreameyesonme> 我还没买呢
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 我才开始上班
<dreameyesonme> 啊？
<dreameyesonme> 什么？
<dreameyesonme> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.0.0.J5JFXT&id=19041361927
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ AEE爱意/爱魅ameda专柜正品10秋冬款原价2288女靴 M996-淘宝网
<dreameyesonme> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4004-987039713.3.T0CjFc&id=35698254227
<^k^> dreameyesonme ... ⇪ 专柜正品 低跟牛皮AEE 爱意 长靴 原价1958元 3519-淘宝网
<dreameyesonme> 哪个好看？
<dreameyesonme> 上次我们寝室只有我一个人  我就坐了一夜
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 要和你配的才好看
<dreameyesonme> 我就是要买个长筒的就OK乐
<dreameyesonme> 买了我自己会配的
<dreameyesonme> 你直接说哪个好看就行了
<dreameyesonme> 算了算了
<dreameyesonme> 不买了
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 鞋子好不好看要和你相配的
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 人？
<dreameyesonme> 衣服？
<dreameyesonme> 这两个款差不多
<dreameyesonme> 哪个好看一点就行了呀。。
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<dreameyesonme> 我还是穿UGG
<dreameyesonme> 这样总行了吧
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, ugg好
<dreameyesonme> 为啥？
<dreameyesonme> 为什么！！！
<freeflying> 我前前后后买了有5/6双
<dreameyesonme> 啊？
<dreameyesonme> 你男的女的？
<dreameyesonme> 男生貌似比较少穿吧？
<freeflying> 帮老婆买啊
<dreameyesonme> soga..那她挺能穿的。。
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 不同款式啊
<dreameyesonme> 牛气！
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 确实很暖和啊
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 是啊  我都买基本款
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 基本款的就好
<dreameyesonme> 嗯
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 你们小真有钱孩现在
<dreameyesonme> ==想多了吧。。
<dreameyesonme> 你口中的UGG和我说的不是一回事
<dreameyesonme> 我3双都抵不上你一双
<freeflying> 我买的ugg也很便宜啊
<freeflying> 都不到1k的
<dreameyesonme> ==那你想想我三双一共不到一千就知道了
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 你买双正品的可以穿好几年的
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 我老婆的穿了几年了都没变形
<dreameyesonme> 没钱啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 等工作再说吧
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 便宜货买穷了家
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 海淘吧, 基本款的大概150左右一双
<dreameyesonme> ==  这个不能这么说吧
<dreameyesonme> 150？
<freeflying> USD
<dreameyesonme> 我今年买了正的。。也没那么贵 。。反正都是中国制造啊。。有身份证得是吧？
<dreameyesonme> 能在官网查
<freeflying> 国内的价高畸高
<dreameyesonme> 我买的原单的。。600
<dreameyesonme> 我去专柜看过
<dreameyesonme> 没什么差别
<dreameyesonme> http://imagebin.org/281879
<dreameyesonme> 像素太渣了。。
<dreameyesonme> 反正就是脚上的。。亮片的。。可以翻成两种颜色
<dreameyesonme> 睡了 再买下去真的要穷了
<dreameyesonme> 拜拜~~
<NULL___> hey
<KAO> 有人没
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不能开启无线模块了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453498 我在windows7的基础上安装了ubuntu12.04，现在是双系统，但是无线硬件开关不管怎么拨都不见相应的指示灯亮。在win7下从网上down了一个无线网卡的驱动，重启后还是不能用。请问要怎么做呢？不会是那个模块坏掉了吧。。。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 yanboyuan — 2013-12-11 23:17
<Niac> 双十二，大家抢购了没
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • [转载]Virtualbox虚拟机中如何使用串口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453499 发布时间：2012-11-13 | 佚名：www.07net01.com 　　环境是主机为Fedora16，虚拟机为winXP。 　　串口是开发者经常要使用到的，我们有些时候需要使用windows开发，然而window装在了虚拟机中，我们怎么样在虚拟机中使用串口呢？ 　
<^k^> ─> 　1、在Virtualbox中选择启用串口，端口模式选择Host device。 　　由于现有两个系统但是只有一个物理串口， …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46781/cannot-trust-intel-and-vias-chip-based-crypto
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: FreeBSD开发者称不能信任英特尔VIA的随机数生成器 - 开源中国社区
<lpy> iMadper:  少年
<lpy> iMadper:  bitrotted 你知道这个单词是什么意思吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 我怎么知道...
<iMadper> lpy: rotted, 腐烂的?
<psychologe> 有没有熟悉 google app engine 的，想在上面用python 写一个程序，用来自动把一个网络电台的节目录下来，这个可以实现么？
<lpy> iMadper:  。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 靠上下文去猜吧
<lpy> iMadper: The code looks good, but it's been bitrotted. Could you please regenerate the patch, and fix it for browser_880164_customization_context_menus.js? I think it'll be ready then.
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦, 不好猜.
<lpy> iMadper:  对啊！
<cherrot> iMadper, 早啊
<iMadper> lpy: 回邮件问一下, 说我不是英语做母语的人, 不知道这个词如何理解.
<lpy> iMadper:  我一开始猜是 patch 跟新代码冲突了。 但是 pull 之后发现没冲突
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 肯定不是冲突
<iMadper> cherrot: 早.
<lpy> iMadper:  bitrotted 我看到有一些句子是。。。 remove bitrotted codepath...
<iMadper> lpy: 要不给patch看看?
<iMadper> lpy: 我先google一下看看
<iMadper> lpy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_rot
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Bit rot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> lpy: http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/B/bit-rot.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bit rot
 * iMadper 表示自己google的功力还行
<lpy> iMadper: 。。
<lpy> iMadper:  好吧我查的是字典。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我也查字典了
<iMadper> lpy: 不过, 后来google了 "code bitrotted"  两个关键词
<hamo|wfh> hi
<KAO> 大家好
<^k^> KAO:点点点.  09:59 
<lpy> iMadper:  擦我的英语
<^k^> hamo|wfh:点点点.  09:59 
<lpy> iMadper:  表示没看明白
<KAO> ^k^
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<iMadper> lpy: 等
<lpy> iMadper:  混淆。。。 不起作用。。。
<hamo|wfh> hi
<^k^> hamo|wfh:点点点.  10:02 
<hamo|wfh> ^k^: 吃早饭了么？
<^k^> hamo|wfh, 这是什么味道？  10:03 
<lpy> iMadper:  mozilla IRC 里面的 kk 不见了。。。  现在要找人超级麻烦
<hamo|wfh> ^k^: 笨蛋说话啊
<^k^> hamo|wfh, 你有什么条件Ishould了解多少？  10:03 
<iMadper> lpy: 刚回来, 刚同事找我
<lpy> iMadper:  https://mozillians.org/en-US/u/lpy/
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: Mozillians: Peiyong Lin
<iMadper> lpy: 好象很厉害的样子
<iMadper> lpy: 是说已经成mozilla认证的开发者了?
<lpy> iMadper:  算是？
<iMadper> Vouched By
<iMadper> 都有这个了
<lpy> iMadper:   至少是被 vouched 了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu_12.04 按ALT+F2输入命令打开失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453500 我在机器上安装了eclipse和intellij_idea,桌面UI使用的是mate,在使用ALT+F2打开'运行应用程序窗口时',输入eclipse就可以直接运行,而输入sdf.sh就会去我的home路径下寻找,我在.bashrc文件中配置了sdf.sh的path,通过终端可以正常执行,在/usr/share/
<lpy> iMadper:  中国有 63 个。。我刚看了一下 除去  mozilla 北京的员工，实际写代码而且在里面的不多
<iMadper> lpy: nb
<iMadper> lpy: gj
<lpy> iMadper:  无法理解那个 patch 要我干嘛。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  时差太蛋碎了
<iMadper> lpy: 我先看看bit rot啥意思.   cc hamo|wfh 你懂?
<lpy> iMadper:  就是随着时间的推移
<lpy> iMadper:  代码已经不起作用，或者混淆了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 哦...
<lpy> iMadper:  结果我还是没懂 QAQ
<iMadper> lpy: 那是不懂....
<iMadper> lpy: 给patch看看?
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: bit rot?
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 恩.
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 对了, 问蓉蓉
<iMadper> happyaron: 粗来
<lpy> iMadper:   = =. https://bug946754.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=8345141
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/plain; name=\"bug946754.patch\"; charset=", "encoding"=>"gzip", "disposition"=>"inline; filename=\"bug946754.patch\""}
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦, 丧心病狂了吧
<iMadper> lpy: 换新接口?
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯  一批一批换
<iMadper> lpy: 赞. 代码行数近千了?
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~~~ 不止
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 赞.
<psychologe> iMadper,讨教下， 一个几百M的txt文件，用gedit打开提示有无效字符，能看到内容。，用vim打开，不显示任何内容，这个怎么搞？
<iMadper> psychologe: 我既不是gedit用户, 也不是vim用户...
<iwii> psychologe: set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,cp936,gb18030,big5,euc-jp,euc-kr
<iwii> set encoding=utf-8
<iwii> http://edyfox.codecarver.org/html/vim_fileencodings_detection.html
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: VIM 文件编码识别与乱码处理
<imtxc> 早
<psychologe> iwii,我是这样设置的，好像不行。我这个不是乱码，不显示任何内容。
<eexpress> iwii: 你多年前的rc还在用
<psychologe> 用cat ,里面的内容全是数字和字母的，
<iMadper> a bs way: cut out 1w lines from your txt file and open it with vim.
<psychologe> iMadper, 等会试试
<psychologe> 谢谢各位，先走了
<lpy> iMadper:  想要 firefoxOS。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  我的手机刷不了
<iMadper> l[p
<iMadper> lpy: firefox OS 项目加的进去吗?
<iMadper> lpy: 是不是也都是js之类的?
<lpy> iMadper:  C/C++
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper:  就做 核心的话
<iMadper> lpy: kernel那块儿难道直接用的android?
<lpy> iMadper:   firefox OS 里面有中国人
<lpy> iMadper:  不是
<lpy> iMadper:  跟 firefox 一个核心
<lpy> b2g
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<lpy> boot2gecko
<iMadper> lpy: 只是fx核心肯定不够呀
<iMadper> lpy: fx有驱动?
<iMadper> lpy: fx知道怎么控制中断和寄存器?
<lpy> iMadper:  肯定不够 但是一些东西是通用的
<iMadper> lpy: 总是会有kernel的
<lpy> iMadper:   boot2gecko
<iMadper> lpy: 哦.
<lpy> iMadper: 就是 kernel 的样子 owo
<iMadper> lpy: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/os/?icn=tabz  页面做的不错
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Firefox OS — The Adaptive Phone — Great Smartphone Features, Apps and More — Mozilla
<lpy> iMadper:  好想要！！！
<lpy> iMadper:  你的 HTC 貌似可以刷！
<iMadper> lpy: ???!!!!!
<iMadper> lpy: 是吗?!?!?!
<iMadper> lpy: 但是! 微信还没有fxos版本呀
<lpy> iMadper:  好像是吧 owo
<lpy> iMadper:  哦有道理
<lpy> iMadper:  你可以自己开发以歌
<lpy> 一个
<iMadper> lpy: 中文输入法?
<iMadper> lpy: 微信没办法, 要抓包然后破解协议, 然后腾讯再把你给封了
<hamo|wfh> lpy: iMadper https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Platform/Architecture
<^k^> hamo|wfh ⇪ ti: Firefox OS architecture - Mozilla | MDN
<hamo|wfh> lpy: iMadper 其实还是base在安得猴上
<lpy> hamo|wfh:  这个 页面画风不对啊 owo
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: gonk....
<hamo|wfh> ..
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 微信有api的
<lpy> iMadper:  gonk怎么？
<iMadper> lpy: 看不懂这个名字
<lpy> ...
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 是吗? 怎么不见第三方微信出来?
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 不是那个级别的API...
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 哦, 是公共帐号那种级别的?
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 你说的那个是协议了....你以后你加的那些公众号背后都是人啊
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 那有个 蛋用!
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: ... 乱说, 我刚才说的哪个就是api.
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: sina公布的api, 就足够写出来第三方微博的了, 压根儿就不需要知道协议
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 其实理论上能收到消息能回复就够用了吧
<freeflying> hamo|wfh,  啧啧
<iwii> eexpress: 是的
<hamo|wfh> freeflying: ...
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 不能收发裸照的微信客户端有毛毛用...
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: ...
<freeflying> 睡觉去
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 没这需求...
<hamo|wfh> freeflying: 拜，这个点睡觉...
<freeflying> hamo|wfh, 都快7点了
<hamo|wfh> freeflying:  乃又出去玩了...
<hamo|wfh> freeflying: 哪个时区？
<freeflying> hamo|wfh, 毛啊, 苦逼ing
<freeflying> hamo|wfh, utc-8
<hamo|wfh> freeflying: 啧啧...这是米国？
<hamo|wfh> freeflying: 大英帝国？
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 早.
<jyf> 蛋来了没？
<freeflying> 应该是蛋下了没
<iMadper>  lpy: http://www.youmobile.org/blogs/entry/FireFox-OS-is-going-to-launch-in-5-countries
<iMadper> lpy: 果然
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: FireFox OS is going to launch in 5 countries | YouMobile
<iMadper> lpy: 不过, 我觉得还是买个廉价的firefox OS比较好
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯 我也想入一个。本来想买 中兴那个  但是运费无法接受
<iMadper> lpy: 多钱, 总共?
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助：JNI 运行错误 symbol lookup error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453501 Code: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/bin/java -Djava.library.path=../cef-swt-gtk-linux-x86_64-native/ -cp ./target/classes:./target/test-classes:$HOME/.m2/repository/org/eclipse/swt/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64/3.7.2/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86_64-3.7.2.jar com.zxg.cef.swt.test.TestWindow 错误
<^k^> ─> ： /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/bin/java: symbol lookup error: /home/xxx/code/workspace/eclipse_workspace/cef-swt-gtk-linux-x86_64-nat …
<lpy> iMadper: 80刀，运费快100块
<iMadper> lpy: 块 是rmb?
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 为啥要买firefox os?
<iMadper> lpy: 买两个, 是不是不用添加运费?
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 不然呢? 买啥?
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 上ubuntu touch啊
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 太贵, 买不起呀
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 等贵u送我呢
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 买nexus啊
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 我都木有啊
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 看不上lg/丧门星
<jyf> moto G 为毛不加点钱上2G的ram呢
<jyf> 难道是为了请库存
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 老公牌多么高大上啊
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 老狗
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 你知道lg中文是啥吗?
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 对数？
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: ...
<iMadper>  
<lpy> iMadper: 扯蛋。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 买两个, 要两个的运费???
<lpy> iMadper:  一个 owo
<iMadper> lpy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.8XIGwu&id=26382476663   这货能刷firefox os
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 二手500万像素4.3寸机皇 HTC Touch HD2/Leo 安卓WM6.5 WM7 HTC版-淘宝网
<iMadper> lpy: 内存：448MB RAM+512MB ROM  貌似够用
<lpy> iMadper:  其实我不喜欢 HTC 的东西。。。
<jyf> iMadper: 这个ram和我的g7一样
<jyf> iMadper: 是不是我的g7也可以刷了？
<iMadper> lpy: 本来是wm6, 先后成功刷入MeeGo、Android系统，之后HD2又成功运行WP7系统 现在firefox OS也支持了
<jyf> 官方给的ff手机devel是中兴的
<iMadper> jyf: 是呀.
<iMadper> jyf: 不过国内买不到呀
<imtxc> freeflying: 膜拜 -8 区的土豪
<lpy> iMadper: HTC 的手机好神奇
<black_angel> iMadper: 你以前写的那段微博程序还在不在呀
<black_angel> iMadper: python 的
<iMadper> black_angel: 电脑都换了, 早就不在了
<lpy> iMadper:  我擦你丫写 python？
<iMadper> lpy: 我写过呀.
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: 学生时代
<black_angel> iMadper: 怎么不放在网上呢？
<jyf> iMadper: 怎么买不到 扯淡呢
<iMadper> jyf: 国内哪里卖?
<black_angel> iMadper: 买什么？
<black_angel> 树莓？
<jyf> iMadper: 都是中国做的  你还怕买不到？
<iMadper> jyf: 哪里卖?
<jyf> iMadper: 而且你可以以开发者的名义去申请
<iMadper> jyf: 哪里卖?
<lpy> jyf: FirefoxOS?
<jyf> iMadper: 官方y页面有申请表格
<iMadper> jyf: 哪里卖?!
<jyf> 只要你达到条件就可以了
<lpy> jyf:  WTF to that？
<jyf> iMadper: fuck you ,官方也买呢
<jyf> 页面
<happyaron> 树梅太贵了啊
<iMadper> Does not ship to China
<iMadper> Does not ship to China | See details
<iMadper> Item location:HK, Hong Kong
<iMadper> Ships to: Worldwide See exclusions
<iMadper> lpy: 找小淫买一个?
<lpy> iMadper:  有道理 不过要等 寒假了
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 我还以为 jyf 知道呢, 原来是在胡扯
<imtxc> 今年的春节假期，比以往时候来的要晚一些。
<iMadper> imtxc: 除夕不放假?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<jyf> iMadper: 明明可以申请开发者版本的
<jiero> 临期的巧克力都可以说垃圾了。
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实我倒是还好, 请假就是了.
<jyf> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=85056
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 铂程斋--视频：曼德拉追悼会手语翻译疑作假
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<imtxc> iMadper: 本地人有什么怕的
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 但是依然觉得国家假日办是个傻逼部门
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实问题也不大，我这种吊丝，请一天假扣的工资也没几个钱。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 除夕不放假真是sb才想得出来的
<iMadper> imtxc: 挣钱多的人也不在乎一天的工资
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们估计是在逼企业多放一天假？
<iMadper> imtxc: 有可能
<imtxc> iMadper: 最好搞成 初四-初11 放假。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 我就不信三十到初三老板不过年！
<jyf> iMadper: 微薄上说香港也是初一才放的啊
<imtxc> jyf: 香港人过年不用大迁徙
 * hamo|wfh 我觉得初一放也行啊
<jyf> 问题不在于哪天放假  而在于中国这么多人 为毛要由一个小部门来统一规定放假呢
 * hamo|wfh 回家坐车3个小时就到了...
 * imtxc 继续支持初四开始放假！
 * hamo|wfh 仇恨拉完了...逃...
 * iMadper 我回家两个小时车
<jiero> hamo|wfh: 孩子，3小时用高铁到我家就行了。
<jyf> 国家只要监督企业每年放够假期就行了 具体哪天放应该企业自己说了算
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 完全没拉到我仇恨
 * jyf 今年在家办公的表示毫无压力 哈哈
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 那你应该也支持初一放的
<imtxc> hamo|wfh, iMadper å¼±
<jyf> 管你放哪天 我反正放假上班都在家里
 * jiero 现在觉得3小时的车程已经不能恒定距离了。。。
<imtxc> hamo|wfh, iMadper 知道长途火车发生艳遇的概率么！
<jyf> imtxc: 0%?
<jiero> 所谓3小时车程，可能是600公里，也可能是900公里么。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 就是你现在生孩子的概率？
<imtxc> ………… 自己去caoliu 搜文章
<imtxc> 关键字 长途|火车
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
 * hamo|wfh 从没发生过艳遇...
<jiero> imtxc: 从来没去过那个网站，经常在这里听说。
<jiero> hamo|wfh: 艳遇是啥？
<imtxc> hamo|wfh: 那是因为你回家只要三个小时！
 * jiero 这种没有心思找女孩的人。永远都不会有艳遇
<jyf> imtxc: 草流上哪里都有艳遇
<iMadper> lpy: Boot to Gecko (Firefox OS) uses a kernel derived from Android, with a Gecko-based user interface on top of it.
<jyf> imtxc: 你这就好像去电线杆找神医一样
<imtxc> hamo|wfh: 跟旁边的妹子一起看完一部电影的时间都不够，你还想艳遇
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<imtxc> jyf: 你理解错了，我是让去那里搜相关的文章
<iMadper> lpy: mz那帮人写网页写的漂亮 + 流畅  很赞.
<jyf> 要找艳遇 还是正经的装个微信 选择在正确地点正确时间摇一摇吧 实在摇不到 就撸一撸
<lpy> iMadper: 刚才那个文档跟 别的 developer 的文档 风格不一样
<iwii> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=Zta0mNPPX2bxILGVAJUXUOAbRv2Lm7TuIOqTCcuSICiukmMYAkUZSd-G0sHHs5vn
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: 年休假_百度百科
<iMadper> lpy: 哦... 可能是因为新?
<iMadper> lpy: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Porting
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Porting Boot to Gecko - Mozilla | MDN
<iwii> 年休太少了
<iMadper> lpy: 当年webos直接在vbox下面跑就行, 很方便开发
<lpy> iMadper:  firefoxos 也可以跑虚拟机
<iMadper> lpy: 你说的是js那个?
<iMadper> lpy: 那个底层不是呀, 只不过是接口相同, 所以用fx来模拟了吧
<abineQ> iMadper: 土豪 早啊
<lpy> iMadper:  不知道你说的是哪个  我之前看到有 simulator
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 这个simulator只是个fx插件, 用来给你开发web app的时候看效果用的
<jyf> http://blog.fsck.com/2013/12/better-and-better-keyboards.html
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ Better and better keyboards. - Massively Parallel Procrastination
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<jyf> iMadper: 当年我在果壳的一个同事  是个女程序员 买了个webos的手机 很流畅
<jyf> 还带个无限充电的 很科幻
<iMadper> jyf: 我有webos的平板, 不是很流畅
<jyf> 可惜挂了
<jyf> hp真是作死
<iMadper> 对.
<iMadper> hp就是作死, 这么好的os, 直接给了lg了
<iMadper> lg也是作死, 不用来开发手机和平板, 非用webos开发智能电视
<iMadper> 于是被小米盒子给扼杀在摇篮里了
<gcell> 昨天折腾了一晚，samba速度从50KB左右爬到了300多KB，但还是远远不及同网内XP共享的8MB/s，求解
<iMadper> gcell: 你没用我跟你说的办法... sigh
<jyf> 人在作 天在看
<KAO> 不做死不会死
<gcell> iMadper: ……
<jyf> 错 不作死还是会死
<jyf> 不要以为你躲在家里 拆迁队就不敢来拆了
<KAO> 还有上门抄水表的
 * hamo|wfh 问上帝为什么不看AV？ 答：因为人在做天在看
<imtxc> hamo|wfh: 那名字叫做 X昊的人谁在看？
 * jyf 操马滴汉子 你威武雄壮
<jiero> hamo|wfh: 你看看
<hamo|wfh> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> hamo|wfh: jyf说的。
<jiero> hamo|wfh: 骑马的汉子
<jyf> jiero: 我一直是听成是操马的汉子
<jyf> 这个汉子确实威武
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 空耳君
<jiero> jyf:  听说圣经里有一条就是不能和牲畜性交。
<hamo|wfh> jiero: 基督教希望性是神圣的，所以神父什么的都是喜欢小男孩和小女孩的
<jyf> jiero: 这个是必须规定的 因为昨天我看到个新闻 肯尼亚有个人因为强奸羊被宣布有罪 判了10几年
<jyf> 老外老是有报道某某强奸羊的
<jiero> hamo|wfh: 你也是。。
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 兔耳娘乃好
<jiero> jyf: 哦。为什么会想到那个呃。。。
<jyf> jiero: 现实中老发生的 所以宗教里需要规定下嘛
<jyf> 其实 我觉得伊斯兰教许多规定很不错
<imtxc> 去淘宝领个彩票羊毛
<hamo|wfh> imtxc: 你觉得能中？
<imtxc> hamo|wfh: 反正是羊毛
<hamo|wfh> imtxc: 还要装淘宝客户端。。不好玩
<jyf> 怎么领？
<jyf> 要装客户端就算了 淘宝的客户端做得好烂
<jyf> 你装一个 要用起来就n个都要下载
<gfrog_afk> freeflying: 木有。 happyaron 有
<lpy> iMadper:  如果我读入的东西是 gbk 的，你猜正则还能匹配吗？
<iMadper> lpy: perl的正则可能会有问题吧?
<iMadper> lpy: iconv?
<lpy> iMadper:  用 iconv 把  gbk 转成 utf-8 但是输出会有几个 字乱码
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 没办法. 无解
<jyf> iMadper: 恐怕要unicode吧
<jyf> 要不然匹配起来比较辛苦
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 是
<eexpress> lpy: 输出到终端，就是字节流了。概念没搞懂嘛
<zsc_> 你们好
<lpy> eexpress: ./a | regular.pl  ./a 出来的结果是 gbk   所以改成了 ./a | iconv -f bgk -t utf-8 | regular.pl 不过有几个字乱码了。。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机删除宿主机的文件后怎么恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453502 Ubuntu我是安装在移动硬盘上，一部分的空间分了NTFS文件系统 然后把整个NTFS的目录都用共享文件夹的方式映射到了xp的虚拟主机里 在虚拟机里使用这个映射目录的过程中不小心铲除了几个文件，想把这几个文件恢复有什么
<^k^> ─> 办法吗 宿主机和虚拟机里的回收站里面都是空的 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2013-12-12 11:40
<gfrog> eexpress: ee神
<jyf> http://digi.163.com/13/1210/08/9FNJ329600162OUT.html  这个要是手机分辨率不渣就神器了
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 华硕PadFone Mini官方图曝光 二合一设计_网易数码
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，多启动u盘安装系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453503 想做一个启动U盘，由菜单选择，能选择启动pe、xp、win7、win8的原版系统镜像安装，能实现么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 还不是很懂 — 2013-12-12 11:55
<lucky__> 有谁会ps的？
<black_angel> hello, 我的应用暂时是可以用了，可是那个 access_token 只有几个小时的存活时间
<dreameyesnme> 早啊 各位 吃中午饭没有
<black_angel> dreameyesnme: 电脑被你整成怎么样了？
<chenshibing> 0
<dreameyesnme> 你猜
<black_angel> dreameyesnme: 这么聪明，难不成把它给重装啦
<jyf> 我看是找干爹重新买了一个本本
 * black_angel 把 jyf 拖出去用车轮狠狠地压了一遍
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> dreameyesnme: 乃回来了？
<dreameyesnme> 嗯
<dreameyesnme> 重装了
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/376943
<imtxc> 这个价格挺划算啊亲门
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 再特价：士力架 花生夹心巧克力（460g 家庭装） 19.9元（两件包邮）_京东商城优惠_食品保健_什么值得买
<dreameyesnme> 不给力啊  我昨天一个东西都没抢到。。
<dreameyesnme> 男生吃士力架？我昨天吃了一个真的。。腻
<imtxc> 要的就是甜
<nyfair> dreameyesnme: just take it as bl pocky game
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> nyfair: |||
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 一批电视台的列表，希望对大家有用，制作播放列表我不会，希望有人可以整理一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453504 TVB翡翠高清台 http://live1.ms.tvb.com/tvb/tv/jade/044.m3u8 TVB新闻台 http://live1.ms.tvb.com/tvb/tv/inews/044.m3u8 本港台 rtsp://116.199.127.68/bengang 凤凰卫视中文台 rtsp://116.199.127.68/fenghuang 凤凰咨询台 r
<^k^> ─> tsp://116.199.127.68/fenghuang <br /
<dreameyesnme> ==
<black_angel> -=
<dreameyesnme> 吃饭去了
<dreameyesnme> 做饭
<jyf> imtxc: 刚吃了一版巧克力
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-pinyin如何删除用户自造词？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453506 如题，谢谢各位解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 和月清岚 — 2013-12-12 12:38
<la_onger> 哇，我竟然进来了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37593
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 由于NSA剧透科幻作家宣布取消出版三部曲的第三部
<onlylove> la_onger: 需要找人帮你出去么
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37592
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | SteamOS将在12月13日开放下载
<onlylove> palomino|working: 来套steamOS？
<palomino|working> 好啊
<palomino|working> steam controller何时上市
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37591
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | iPhone代工厂发生童工病死事件
<palomino|working> 正好即将有一台空闲电脑
<palomino|working> 弄个steamos试试
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你用键盘先凑合下吧……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 什么叫即将有一台
<palomino|working> 简单的说。。主板送回去维修了- -
<MeaCu1pa> .
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你虐待主板……
<palomino|working> 所以是"即将"
<palomino|working> 电源坏了的同时主板也。。
<onlylove> 以后装steamos,平时干活，烦了就开游戏……
<imtxc> jyf: 你吃巧克力的单位是板?....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 下载了ubuntu文件名是amd64.iso，intelcpu能安装吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453507 下载了ubuntu文件名是amd64.iso，intelcpu能安装吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hewengs — 2013-12-12 13:06
<imtxc> jyf: 一板不是好多颗么
<imtxc> freeflying: 可以带奶粉过来么
<jyf> imtxc: 是啊 同事给了一版
<imtxc> jyf: ..
<imtxc> iMadper: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/96251 要不要凑单
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 创新低！New Balance 新百伦 MR840 男款跑鞋_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 丑
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要买就买1020
<iMadper> imtxc: 也是这个价钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 漂亮好多
<imtxc> iMadper: link?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去找找看
<iMadper> imtxc: haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/92165
<alvin_rxg> Title: 历史新低：new balance 新百伦 M1290 男款跑步鞋_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者这个: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=MXCS900G&ECID&SID=255964FOF521371286&s1=CJ
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ New Balance 900 - MXCS900G - Men's Running: Comps
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=MO80BR&SID=pve9icz3iydy&s1=CJ  这个
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ New Balance 80 - MO80BR - Men's Outdoor: Multi-Sport
<imtxc> iMadper: 颜色很亮骚
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过现在不是低价, 不买
<imtxc> oo
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 1290的那个, 十分喜欢.
<iMadper> imtxc: 轻量, 抗菌
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货经常会特价？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 特别经常
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就看到很多次了, 一直想等暖和了再买
<imtxc> //
<iMadper> imtxc: 你也不着急吧?
<imtxc> 不着急
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我买的时候叫你?
<imtxc> ok
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是你要先买别的款?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我等等也
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 好.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win8启动项被ubuntu覆盖，告别win8了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453509 各位牛人！我尝试着在win8上用u盘启动的方式安装成功了ubuntu了，但是只能只能进入bios切换系统，试着按论坛上的某个教程一敲命令，永远没法进入win8了，请问有那位大神能帮助解决吗？在线急等！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 西瓜
<^k^> ─> ubuntu — 2013-12-12 13:28
<dreameyesnme> 终于吃完了。。
<dreameyesnme> 除夕不放假是几个事啊？
<iwii> 3个事
<black_angel> 对于我们的妹子来说呢，啥事都不是
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 哪位帮忙看一下，xubuntu里面自带的计算器叫什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453510 rt 不小心删掉，找不到了 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiht594 — 2013-12-12 14:10
<jyf> happyaron: http://imgtec.eefocus.com/bbs/article_864_100019.html
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ MIPS汇编基础教程-MIPS技术综合讨论区-Imagination技术及应用社区
<jusss> 一个系统是不是可以存在多个内核？
<jusss> 不小心装了个linux-lts
<iwii> jusss: 可以，开机时 选择哪个内核
<jiero> dreameyesnme: 来这里被宠着么。。。
<roylez> hamo|wfh: .
<jusss> iwii: 哦
<jusss> iwii: 我想再装个2.6.28的可以吗
<iwii> jusss: 自己编译一个好了
<jusss> iwii: 哦
<jusss> hamo|wfh: hamo who fuxx him ？ lol
<dreameyesnme> ？？
<jusss> iwii: 这两天被nv搞崩溃了
<iwii> jusss: 快使用 gentoo ， 安逸
<dreameyesnme> 目前来说。。这种放假没啥关系
<dreameyesnme> 明年估计就。。
<jusss> iwii: nv驱动死活没法打开xorg
<jusss> iwii: 提示setversion failed
<jusss> iwii: 还有什么glx问题
<jusss> iwii: 真恶心
<iwii> jusss: gentoo 没问题
<jusss> iwii: 你也用nv卡？
<iwii> jusss: 我的本本是 A460P I3 D6
<jusss> iwii: 昨晚用i3硬解white house down 看到结尾时卡死了
<jusss> iwii: 所有想用nv硬解，nv驱动装上后又死活打不开xorg
<jyf> jusss: 软解也会卡 呵呵
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 你还在上学，当然没关系，如果你不上学的话，就知道，除夕不放假是很大一件事情
<jusss> jyf: 我想用nv试试，就是用nv打不开x，不明白
<dreameyesnme> 想到以后没有寒暑假就很悲伤了
<jiero> dreameyesnme: 你可以再上一个硕士
<jiero> dreameyesnme: 。。。
<dreameyesnme> 如何再上一个硕士？
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 瞎操心，留校
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • debian如何启用reisub http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453511 众多发行版中只有ubuntu是默认开启的，所以我想在debian下也开启这功能，请问该怎样开启？难道要重新编译内核？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-12-12 14:24
<dreameyesnme> 我才不留校呢
<iMadper> jusss: 1080p我用hd4000硬解都没问题呀
<dreameyesnme> 所谓的政法院校
 * iMadper 不是博士, 怎么留校?
<jyf> 可以上一个硕士
<dreameyesnme> 辅导员啊
<dreameyesnme> 我本科和研究生的辅导员都不是博士
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 想有寒暑假，要么留校，要么考教师资格
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 换句话说，想法进学校上班
<dreameyesnme> 我觉得我当初该学幼师。。
<dreameyesnme> 唉。。
<dreameyesnme> 教师也分很多种啊。。有的老师也很累的
 * iMadper 参见凤凰网采访毛少将民办教师问题. 
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 我说句不太好听的，教的孩子年龄越小的素质越低，就是说，幼师大概可能是素质最低的
<jusss> iMadper: hd3000硬解720p 硬解1个多小时后开始感觉有点卡
<jyf> 幼师也没那么轻松
<onlylove> jusss: 你需要水冷
<jyf> 想轻松还是努力长漂亮点
<iMadper> jusss: ä½ vaapi?
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<KAO> 长得漂亮找干爹吗
 * iMadper 想张漂亮也不轻松
<dreameyesnme> 对啊，可是我觉得小朋友比较可爱。。
<jusss> iMadper: mplayer-vaapi，你不是？
<onlylove> iMadper: 长漂亮以后就轻松了
<iMadper> jusss: 是.
<dreameyesnme> 都定性了 怎么努力长漂亮？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你让自己变漂亮点儿试试看?
<dreameyesnme> 整容？
<KAO> 去韩国吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 得去思密达国
<dreameyesnme> 太不靠谱了 我觉得整了之后 自己都不认识自己了吧？
<jusss> iwii: 把你的xorg.conf发我一份吧
<jyf> 可以整容嘛
<jyf> 我觉得韩国人很上进
<dreameyesnme> 多别扭
<KAO> 韩国人不是有一个节目吗，转讲整容的
<jyf> 你们老嘲笑别人整容 自己挫还不许别人整
<dreameyesnme> LET 美人
<dreameyesnme> 我没嘲笑别人整容
<dreameyesnme> 只是觉得很恐怖
<dreameyesnme> 那么疼
<dreameyesnme> 不过 我觉得有句话说得很对 没有丑女，只有懒女。。
<black_angel> dreameyesnme: 真对
<black_angel> 所谓美女，在水一方
<dreameyesnme> ==  我去买玩具了
<pity> Mac 能在 Terminal 里滚动截图吗？
<jyf> 买玩具 额 想到了什么
<jusss> pity: pgup ？
<black_angel> dreameyesnme: 魔方？
<dreameyesnme> 玩偶 各种小动物
<dreameyesnme> 最好能凑个动物园什么
<iwii> jusss: 我没修改过 xorg.conf
<jusss> iwii: 那应该有那个文件吧
<jusss> iwii: driver "nvidia"
<pity> jusss: 命令行的？
<iwii> jusss: 本本在家里
<jusss> pity: …按键page up
<jusss> iwii: 哦
<pity> jusss: 滚屏没问题，我要的是滚屏截图
<jusss> pity: 哦
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸
<bluezd> adam8157: ~~ 壕
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 终于有羽毛球打了
<bluezd> adam8157: 不错啊，在哪打啊？
<adam8157> happyaron: 晚上来打羽毛球不
<adam8157> bluezd: 首体
<jusss> adam8157: 每次看到你说不撸胸我就想到了鸭胸
<adam8157> bluezd: 不是首都体育馆哈 是首都体育大学好像
<jusss> 鸭胸烤肉
<bluezd> adam8157: 台湾之行怎么样啊 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 一本满足
<adam8157> lol
<bluezd> adam8157: 有艳遇没 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有...
<eexpress> lpy:  use Encode;
<eexpress> nnnd 回家了
<bluezd> adam8157: 羽毛球是贵司组织的 ？
<adam8157> .
<hamo|wfh> 。。。
<jusss> hamo|wfh: 你有n卡没
<bluezd> hamo|wfh: 好久不见啊
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 哈哈哈 渣渣 听说你是打球打废的?
 * jusss 谁给份n卡的xorg.conf
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 扁桃体发炎啊
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 你是在北京还是回去了?
<palomino|working> 卧槽，猛然发现我的xorg.conf内容完全不对，居然还能正常使用
<hamo|wfh> adam8157 bj
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么会这样？
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 发烧没人照顾啊?
<palomino|working> 换了显示器，xorg.conf还是原来那台的配置 jusss
<palomino|working> 但是不影响现在使用。。好奇乖
<palomino|working> 奇怪*
<jusss> palomino|working: 发给我
<palomino|working> 等我帖个地方。。
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 好了，不烧了
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 瘦了没?
<adam8157> lol
<hamo|wfh> 。。。
 * adam8157 觉得yahoo weather真好 但是没有空气质量
<palomino|working> http://code.bulix.org/6i3lxp-85198 jusss
<^k^> palomino|working ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jyf> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=21993591832  这个如何  adam8157
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 【双12促销】Onda/昂达 V975四核 16GB WIFI 9.7寸视网膜平板电脑 热卖超8000台。历史最低价.昂达顶配四核平板电脑. 价格:1279.00 - 1445.00
<jyf> adam8157: 尼玛这么快活就干完了
<palomino|working> O_o
<jusss> palomino|working: 你开了kms没？
<adam8157> jyf: 渣
<jusss> palomino|working: modesetting
<jyf> bluezd: 不撸自动？
<palomino|working> 我不用集显.. jusss
<jyf> adam8157: 你是果粉？
<adam8157> jyf: 不是
<adam8157> jyf: 我是半个果黑
<adam8157> jyf: 你要买pad的话 首选ipad 其次kindle fire 再次nexus (对于国内用户
<jusss> palomino|working: nv跟modesetting冲突吗？
<bluezd> jyf: ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 你这个连busid都没有竟然也能启动？
<palomino|working> busid是啥...
 * iMadper 
<jyf> adam8157: 我也果黑  所以基本不会买水果
<adam8157> jyf: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BHJRYYS/ref=fs_ta
 * palomino|working iMadper 
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" Tablet - Best Movie Tablet, Gaming Tablet, and Business Tablet
 * iMadper 苹果产品大幅度降价之前, 我是果黑   cc  adam8157 
<jyf> 除非水果哪天跟ibm一样转性了
<jusss> palomino|working: busid pci：1：0：0
<jyf> iMadper: 我不爽的是水果的那些限制 不是价格 就他的硬件配置来说 他的价格不算黑
<adam8157> jyf: 我是半个 我不排斥mba和mbp
<jyf> 你看看sony 什么的 那个才叫黑
<iMadper> jyf: 我觉得, air之类的, 挺黑的
<palomino|working> 没在xorg.conf里见过啊 jusss
<jyf> adam8157: mbp/mba 还行 毕竟可以装ubuntu 我倒没什么
<jyf> ios 的我极度讨厌
<jyf> iMadper: 跟国内的那些比当然黑了
<jusss> palomino|working: 我看到nv的资料和intel的里面都提到了busid
<adam8157> jyf: 我也不排斥mac os x, 只是我用不惯而已  所以怎么看都是半个
<jusss> palomino|working: lspci|grep vga出来的开头
<jyf> adam8157: 对你的话我最多信一半
<adam8157> ......
<jyf> 曾经有个人跟我说他从来不玩社交网络 当时我信了
 * jyf 后来我只信一半了
<jusss> 曾经有个人说手机只是用来打电话的，lol
<jyf> 乃现在是一半果黑 将来就是完全的果粉了
<Niac> 果黑都有很高的智商和情商
<la_onger> 额。。。我要不要出来说，我是用amc得？
<adam8157> jyf: 我是不玩儿啊 只有一个twitter
<adam8157> jyf: 跟你说的时候就只有一个twitter
<la_onger> mac的
<jyf> 哼哼
 * jyf 悄悄的给蛋蛋打个lier的tag
<adam8157> jyf: 骗你是小狗
<bluezd> adam8157: 如家住的怎么样啊 ?
<adam8157> jyf: 你看到的图片都是 http://weibotuchuang.sinaapp.com/bookmark.html 这个搞得  渣渣
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 围脖是个好图床
<bluezd> 实在不行我也干脆找个如家算了
<adam8157> bluezd: 自如  不是如家
<jyf> adam8157: 你还记得 呵呵
<adam8157> bluezd: 你成天脑子里就想着开房
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 打错了
<jyf> adam8157: 自如有点坑 你小心点
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 找我推荐 省100大洋
<bluezd> adam8157: 有中介费不 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 每年10%的服务费
<la_onger> 自如有像广告里那么好吗？
<jyf> la_onger: 没有 我有同事被自如赶出来过
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 玩具的事情，昨天去餐厅的时候，看到花旗在办信用卡，然后摆着一堆毛绒玩具
<adam8157> jyf: ? 为啥
<jyf> adam8157: 自如有别的安排了 想涨价 但是又不想破坏合约 所以赶他们出来 另换一个
<jyf> adam8157: 所以我说这种无视契约的企业 你要小心点
<jyf> 不过在帝都这也很平常 不是么
<adam8157> jyf: 有合同 怎么能赶?
<jyf> adam8157: 哟 别装火星人
<adam8157> jyf: 我真不知道
<jyf> adam8157: 帝都常有的事啊 比如你跟房东签约 人家要卖房  赶你还不是没诶商量
<adam8157> jyf: 赔一个月房租就完了嘛
<la_onger> 额。。。刚刚竟然吊线
<jyf> adam8157: 人家就不赔啊 难道你去打官司
<adam8157> jyf: 砸了不就完了
<adam8157> jyf: 110也不是白给的, 自己怂就没法了
<jyf> adam8157: 事实就是如此啊
<jyf> adam8157: 怂人就是多 你能怎样
<jyf> palomino|working: 可有二手游戏pc卖？ 我有个前同事要买 我的pc顺风在途 他们告诉我10台有8台会坏 额
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 10台有8台会坏。。
<jyf> palomino|working: 不想带 随他了
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: 啧啧
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jyf> palomino|working: 有时候 要买新机器也需要个理由 不是么
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱～
<adam8157> 想把我娘的电脑换成iPad
<lpy_> iMadper:   少年
<iMadper> lpy_: ==
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也想。咱俩组团日淘ipad吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 比国内便宜很多
<adam8157> gfrog: 先考虑怎么出那个pc再说
<adam8157> gfrog: 比港行呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 留着。万一用个网银啥的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 也便宜。
<gfrog> adam8157: 日本货普遍来说是最便宜的了
<gfrog> adam8157: 当然我没算邮费啊。
<adam8157> .
<bluezd> adam8157: 我家的路由器坏了，上不去网了，他们不会调。
<adam8157> 换成mba也行
<iMadper> lpy: en .
<dreameyesnme> onlylove: 不给办呀。。多大的？
<iMadper> lpy: 说.
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁不会? 你也不会?
<dreameyesnme> 我觉得30cm差不多了
<lpy> iMadper:  在 Perl 的 shebang 加 -C 参数是行不通的？
<lpy> iMadper:  -w 就可以？
<jyf> pc基本卖不掉了
<jyf> 除非你是刚买
<adam8157> 换成普通薄笔记本也行
<jyf> 或者捡到的
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 差不多就那么大
<bluezd> adam8157: 我父母啊，求推荐个路由器
<bluezd> 能刷 dd-wrt 的，link-sys 的不靠谱啊
<onlylove> lpy: perl不都是-w么
<adam8157> bluezd: 为啥要刷
<happyaron> adam8157: 不去了
<bluezd> adam8157: 好远程配置
<onlylove> lpy: 然后use strice
<lpy> onlylove:  嗯我知道
<happyaron> adam8157: 今天有事。
<onlylove> lpy: 然后use strict
<adam8157> bluezd: 路由器有啥好配置的
<adam8157> happyaron: .
<dreameyesnme> onlylove: 是什么  长的可爱么
<lpy> onlylove:  是只能加这个？
<bluezd> adam8157: 我可以远程开台式机的
<onlylove> lpy: 没想过，可以不加……
<iMadper> lpy: -C是啥?
 * jyf 家里的小区电信只能8m
<jyf> 太坑了
<lpy> iMadper:  跟编码有关貌似
<adam8157> bluezd: 我就有ssh就行, wol感觉用不到
<jyf> adam8157: 你家里那个100M的一年多少钱
<iMadper> lpy: 不知道.
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 蛮可爱的，刚想凑过去，一个美眉马上过来，花旗信用卡办么……
<adam8157> jyf: 没100M的吧, 20M的一年500
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 有狗和鸭子
<lpy> iMadper:  owo  searching
<jyf> adam8157: 要不帮哥托管个盒子呗 我要重新弄个minecraft私服
<adam8157> jyf: 不
<jyf> 网上卖的一个月都要4-500
<lpy> iMadper:  nnnd，google 居然要输验证码
<adam8157> jyf: 不给我娘惹麻烦
<jyf> adam8157: 帮你付500年费+月费？
<adam8157> jyf: 不给我娘惹麻烦
<jyf> adam8157: 挫
<dreameyesnme> onlylove: 那不是挺好么 你咋不办啊
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 花旗银行啊……找个网点难度不小啊
<onlylove> dreameyesnme: 你以为citibank和ICBC似的，满地都是
<jyf> adam8157: 还有两天 哈哈
<adam8157> jyf: 火车?
<lpy> iMadper:  http://www.soimort.org/posts/141/
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: Mort | Linux黑历史挖坟（1）：shebang的多参数问题
<dreameyesnme> onlylove: 有道理。。
<lpy> iMadper:  貌似shebang 不支持多参数 QAQ
<iMadper> lpy: 引号引起来呀
<iMadper> lpy: 貌似也不行的...
<bluezd> adam8157: 你说欧冠抽签巴萨会抽到米兰不 ? 我觉得这两只球队就是命中注定要碰到一起
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 审美疲劳啊
<adam8157> lpy: 别用env就支持参数
<bluezd> adam8157: 不对，貌似小组赛碰过的球队之后就回避了
<lpy> adam8157: 只有一个的样子？
<adam8157> 貌似是吧
<lpy> adam8157:  哎？我加了 -c 发现可以两个。。。
<lpy> adam8157:  难道是 -C 的问题。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 好像真的是 -C 的问题 “Too late for "-C" option”   cc adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 胡须没来？
<lpy> iMadper:  searching
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper:  -C is forbidden on the #!...
<lpy> iMadper:  sro
<iMadper> lpy: ....
<lpy> iMadper:  https://plus.google.com/109604402297397821753/posts
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: 篠崎彩奈 - Google+
<lpy> iMadper:  哦不对= =。
<iMadper> lpy: 谁来的?
<iMadper> lpy: 不怎么好看
<lpy> iMadper:  不认识。。。我以为是刚才那个博客的博主。。。
<cherrot> roylez, 么么哒
<iMadper> lpy: https://plus.google.com/100987694249056428673   感觉这个更好看一点儿
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 武藤十夢 - Google+
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助：terminology http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453514 环境： enlightenment17（0.17.5-1）/ terminoyogy （0.4.0） 用tybg这个命令时，图片能显示， 但我想用它播放mp3却无效。 运行 terminology -b xxx.mp3 ，有如下错误提示 ERR<5349>:efreet_desktop efreet_desktop.c:803 efreet_desktop_generic_fields_parse() efreet_desktop_generic_fields_parse erro
<^k^> ─> r: no Name or _Name fields 求教我该怎么设置才能在terminology里把视频当作背景。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tskshy …
<jyf> adam8157: 还有两天就离开帝都了啊
<adam8157> jyf: 火车?
<jyf> adam8157: 是的 还是k开头的烂火车
<jyf> 不过弄了个软卧
<iwii> jyf: 回老家黄山？
<jyf> iwii: 你都记得哥的老家
<adam8157> jyf: 东西都扔了?
<iwii> jyf: 动车舒服啊
<jyf> adam8157: 恩 上周寄完了所有东西 现在就一个登山包+一个电脑包 随时走人
<jyf> iwii: 那也得有啊
<adam8157> jyf: 啧啧 被褥都没有啊
<jyf> adam8157: 仍了就是
<jyf> 被子什么的要来做什么
<jyf> 而且还是单人铺位用的 回家哥是住家里的床
<iwii> jyf: 余额宝里面存了30万，每天有50元收益了，不用上班了？
<gfrog> iMadper: imtxc 球推荐降噪mic
<adam8157> t10
<iMadper> gfrog: u87  麦克风, 我就认识这个....
<gfrog> iMadper: 耳麦也可以
<iMadper> gfrog: jd搜, 哪个便宜买哪个吧...
<iMadper> gfrog: 廉价好用的mic, 考虑superlex
 * adam8157 19块买来的洞洞鞋 办公室穿了两年 终于挂了
<gfrog> iMadper: 老板给我几十刀预算，买的太便宜也不好
<roylez> jyf: 回家了？
<dreameyesnme> 现在能买春节的火车票？
<roylez> iwii: 财主
<iwii> roylez: 还没赚到呢
<gcell> 有30万存什么支付宝
<iMadper> gfrog: 来个superlex? mic这东西买的好了, 有啥用? k歌?
<iMadper> gfrog: shure做舞台设备, mic做的也不错, 我看看有没有便宜的
<jyf> roylez: 15号
<roylez> jyf: 明年还回帝都？
<jyf> iwii: 我算过 要想不上班 得有100万存那里头 30w是不够的
<jyf> roylez: 不回来了 除非开会才回来
<roylez> jyf: 赞
<iMadper> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.242.k0wU9v&id=8430497184  来一发?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 舒伯乐 superlux s241 s 241录音话筒 行货 正品 假一罚万 价格:353.00
<jyf> 现在的收益一般是1.3-4
<gfrog> iMadper: 这个太扯了，在办公室用这个……
<gfrog> iMadper: 感脚thinkpad和earpod好像不兼容，earpod插本子上听啥都沙沙的。AKG就没这事
<gcell> 18%年息的现在遍地都是啊
<jyf> 那是民间借贷  风险太高了
<gfrog> iMadper: 难道TP的接头标准刚好跟iphone是反的？
<iMadper> gfrog: 买个转接线也就是了
<iMadper> gfrog: 耳机这个的接口确实很多不同的, 我还遇到过消人声呢... 插上去之后, 什么都正常, 就是只有配乐没有人声...
<gfrog> iMadper: 奇葩
<gcell> jyf: 5%完全跑不赢通胀，不过是聊胜于无罢了
<jyf> 1.3*100*30 = 4200这是100万的收益 gcell
<roylez> jyf: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/91e1ea51gw1ebg9ups5jcj20c838xaot.jpg
<jyf> gcell: 所以我说要买酒
<gcell> jyf: 塑化剂现在也不靠谱
<roylez> gcell: 你放了18%的贷？
<jyf> gcell: 买民间自酿的原浆
<gcell> 白酒产能现在已经全面过剩了
<adam8157> 接口标准大多都是自适应的
<jyf> 那是因为贵国的白酒标准允许勾兑
<jyf> 我说的是买原浆
<gcell> roylez: 在亲戚哪里存了有几万块钱
<jyf> roylez: p2p平台跑了太多了 地方政府融资平台也差不多要垮了
<jyf> roylez: 过一针开征房产税 大家就快活了
<roylez> gcell: 借给我，我给你50%的年息
<adam8157> roylez: 50% ? 借多少?
<roylez> adam8157: 你有多少借我多少
<roylez> adam8157: 50%预期收益
<adam8157> roylez: 借了你 还不?
<roylez> adam8157: 还
<roylez> adam8157: 个蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 滚
<roylez> adam8157: 打错了，给
<adam8157> 给个蛋蛋是吧?
 * adam8157 哥持币空仓观望好久了
<roylez> adam8157: 还给蛋蛋
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://www.eldis.org/go/home&id=65902&type=Document#.Uqlwn5UXy01
<gfrog> iMadper: akg有带mic的耳塞么？
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<iMadper> gfrog: 有的是
<adam8157> gfrog: headset看起来不专业啊
<gcell> roylez: 几万块你也借，是在是不靠谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋样才专业？
<gfrog> iMadper: 球推荐
<adam8157> gfrog: 总觉得headset看起来像网吧打游戏的
<jyf> adam8157: 你要晚要为祖国亏死的 最近银行出台了 破产保准备金的办法 估计是要允许一些银行清理破产了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是你的感觉。
<iwii> jyf: 30W够了，每天50元，在老家根本用不掉。再加上随便赚点外块。每月有2500
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过也没办法，一万个人眼里有一万个哈利波特
<jyf> 《银行破产法起草 政府来真的了》银行倒闭?绝大多数在国内银行存款的人从未考虑过这个问题，因此，他们也从不担心自己存在银行的钱有可能拿不回来。 现在，这种观念要换一换了。央行日前发布《2013年中国金融稳定报告》称，建立存款保险制度的各方面条件已经...畅读版【http://t.cn/8ki77yk】
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 银行破产法起草 政府来真的了丨新浪官方长微博工具
<jyf> iwii: 我是不够 我一个月房贷2k8
 * gfrog 咦，好像哪里不太对
<adam8157> jyf: 智商堪忧, 哪一天招商这样的银行破产, 啥都不保值了, 说这些蛋有什么用?
<iwii> jyf: 把房子卖了，回老家嘛
<jyf> iwii: 如果要混吃等死 好歹要个1k5+
<iMadper> gfrog: k318?
<adam8157> gfrog: headset上的mic确实也都不行, 独立的看起来比较好
<jyf> iwii: 就是家里的房子 你以为帝都的房子能有这么少的房贷？
<jyf> adam8157: 你就是扯淡 换成其他资产就是了
<gfrog> iMadper: 这说的是给水果使的啊，我怕跟本子还是不兼容。
<adam8157> jyf: 比如?
<iwii> jyf: 老家的房子还要贷款？
<iMadper> gfrog: 没办法知道兼容不兼容呀
 * cherrot 要是北京人都生妞多好 ;)
<jyf> adam8157: 建行就被国家救过一次要是当时不救 不就破了
<cherrot> iMadper, 如果你是个妞就好了
<jyf> adam8157: 这我哪里知道要换哪个
<iMadper> gfrog: 随身耳机都是给手机用的
<iMadper> cherrot: ... ...
<jyf> adam8157: 我要能说准那个 就不是这个收入了 是不是
<adam8157> jyf: 到那一天 经济大萧条, 房子不跌 金子不跌 还是比特币不跌?
<jyf> adam8157: 比特币应该会涨 如果真的人民币狂跌
<jyf> 房子怎么会不跌呢
<iwii> 其实任何任何银行都不需要，只要一个中央银行就够了，钱都放余额宝里。
<jyf> 现在都是贷款买房 真到大萧条 就跟美国那样
<jyf> 到时候就等你去抄底了 呵呵
<jyf> 青岛海景房什么的
<sjd_zeus> 各位好
<cherrot> jyf, 都没钱抄底了。。
<jyf> cherrot: 也是
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧了，我这里连接ppa超级慢
<jyf> 但是我觉得贵国不会出现这种情况
<cherrot> jyf, 谁能预测到到底啥东西能保值。。
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 四鸡蛋 ppa是啥来着？好熟悉
<jyf> 贵国政府是全能政府 只会学国民党 疯狂印钞 不会让你没钱花的
<adam8157> 都大萧条了说银行破产有啥用? 每个人都破产, 现在闲的蛋疼去考虑亏? 买个地下堡垒放黄金和压缩饼干?
<iwii> cherrot: 商品能保值，货币都是贬值的。
<sjd_zeus> 就是ubuntu的ppa源呀
<jyf> adam8157: 你这么说就不对了 大饥荒还是有人没饿死的
<jyf> 照你这么说 什么都不用准备了
<jyf> 那何苦赚钱
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 哦！ 我就说这么熟悉的名字。。短路了  ppa国内访问向来慢啊 不过还是能连接的
<sjd_zeus> 唉
<sjd_zeus> 不是一般的慢哦
<jyf> 买酒 买山头
<jyf> 承包土地
<jyf> 水塘
<sjd_zeus> 9% [1 deepin-ui 2,430 kB/8,334 kB 29%]             3,856 B/s 1小时 42分 0秒
<jyf> 商品价值会波动的
 * iMadper  ppa就没快过....
 * iMadper lp就没快过
<cherrot> jyf, 全球性的经济萧条不太可能了  都是区域性的
<sjd_zeus> 我从百度网盘下东西都是2M/s的，网速没问题
<adam8157> jyf: 抬杠一把好手啊, 我是说不要去担忧你无可奈何的情况, 瞎担忧, 赚钱攒钱是你可以控制的也有收益的事情
<jyf> cherrot: 难说 如果中国美国都萧条 全球撑不起来的
<adam8157> 担忧地球爆炸之类的, 控制不了, 没有收益 瞎担心
<jyf> adam8157: 你不信就拉倒
<gfrog> iMadper: 还是我老板精，直接买了个usb耳麦，这样就没接口的问题了。
<adam8157> 我信, 但是发生了之后我没法控制 我现在怎样都规避不了 不如不操心
<jyf> 反正到时候也没网上 不用上网来看你愁眉苦脸的
<iwii> 劳动力会升值
<jyf> 不是要规避 是要尽量减少损失 提高自己的生存几率
<iMadper> gfrog: 对, 这样好, 只需要考虑驱动问题就够了
<jyf> 这就跟买保险一样的 难道买了保险你就不出事了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 不需要考虑接口问题了
<iMadper> gfrog: 好顶赞!
<jyf> 只不过是让你家人在你出事以后少受点损失而已
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<iwii> 技术实力会升值，服务会升值
<gfrog> iMadper: 人家是macos，
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦...
<gfrog> iMadper: 估计只有苦逼linux才要看着驱动买设备
<jyf> iwii: 这些升值都是账面的
<jyf> 都是以货币为衡量单位的 但是非常时期货币购买力是狂跌的
<gfrog> iMadper: 当然usb的声音设备一般都是免驱的
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 苹果要看包装是不是支持, linux要自己看芯片来决定是不是支持
<iMadper> gfrog: 是的, alsa-usb. 最差也能AC'97通用驱动
<jyf> adam8157: 你家是农村户口不
<adam8157> jyf: 我自己只一半是
<gcell> 萧条从哪里开始？
<iwii> 我是非农，这是什么概念？
<jyf> 出口掉下来 好多人就要失业了
<jyf> 回家不肯回 在城市里又没生活来源 到时候你就看吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 水果的耳机在TP上果然没用
<jyf> adam8157: 那你父母还是有的
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 不过我之前的ue tf15用的很好倒是
<gcell> jyf: 我是觉得，RMB有快速贬值的风险
<iwii> 进口增加，大家吃免费的进口食品了，免费吃1年。
<iMadper> gfrog: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/180355
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Logitech 罗技 UE200vm 入耳式耳机+麦克风 _天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gcell> 外升内贬，太扭曲了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教安装vmware tools http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453516 如题，安装vmware tools老是不行，解压的时候找不到文件， 统计信息: 发表于 由 lubantu — 2013-12-12 16:29
<jyf> gcell: 一直就在啊
<lpy> iMadper:  python 的正则替换就是一坨屎
<iMadper> lpy: 不许你侮辱shi
<jyf> gcell: 因为企业出口得到的美元不能弄到手上 而是被国家发行人民币换过去了
<jyf> 我怎么都感觉是那帮人为了跑路在囤积美元
<gcell> jyf: 很有可能
<jyf> 到时候一垮台 就带着美元出国消费去
<gcell> 其实这种计划经济时代的盲肠早应该想办法处理掉了
<jyf> 他们故意的 你有什么办法 只能想办法自救了
<iwii> gcell: 动脑筋是很累的啊，很辛苦的
<lpy> iMadper: lol~
<cherrot> jiero, 你竟然在～
<iMadper> cherrot: jiero 天天在, 反倒是 cherrot 这个渣渣经常不在
 * jyf 帮你查查cherrot
<cherrot> iMadper, 好久不来了  这台电脑经常启动到windows开撸
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<jyf> cherrot: 去白毒了？
<cherrot> jyf, 木有啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 我hold不住入耳耳机啊
<cherrot> jyf, 还在知春路望眼欲穿呢
<jyf> cherrot: 原来你就是传说中的昆明程序员
<cherrot> jyf, you got it...
<jyf> cherrot: 经常上cnbeta?
<cherrot> jyf, 不是一个人。。。擦。。
<jyf> cherrot: 女盆友不是分了么
 * jyf 还找个云南大学的 额
<cherrot> jyf, 擦 这你都能扒出来
<gcell> iwii: 什么动脑筋很辛苦？
 * jyf 原来是腾讯  想起来了
<jyf> cherrot: 稍微搜下即可搜到 不需动脑
<cherrot> jyf, 分了 起码上过 ，无悔
<jyf> cherrot: 我很欣赏你这种态度
<cherrot> lol
<jusss_> adam8157: 干掉kms, Xorg启动不了，是怎么回事？
<jyf> cherrot: 对了 顺便告诉你下 小姬真人比较一般 而且很高 不是你驾驭得了的
<jyf> 还是死心比较好
<cherrot> jyf, 小姬 ？ 哪个人？
<jyf> cherrot: guokr
<cherrot> jyf, 他竟然是个受？
<jyf> 云南大学唤青社
<cherrot> jyf, ;)
<jyf> 还是个盲人 额
<jyf> 圆锥角膜
<iwii> gcell: 没啥
<cherrot> jyf, 噗  我身残志坚
<jusss_> palomino|working: 发现个文章说使用n卡需要关闭kms, 难道我一直用n卡打不开xorg是因为这个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=1899655
<^k^> jusss_ ⇪ ti: KMS是指什么东西？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助求助求助，郁闷悲催伤心绝望痛苦彷徨！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453518 我尝试着在win8上用u盘启动的方式安装成功了ubuntu了，但是只能只能进入bios切换系统，试着按论坛上的某个教程一敲命令，永远没法进入win8了，请问有那位大神能帮助解决吗？在线急等！ ubuntu 里面执行一下 sudo efiboo
<^k^> ─> tmgr -v 后出现的代码如下； gua@gua-TAICHI21A:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v [sudo] password for gua: BootCurrent: 0001 Timeout: 0 seconds Bo …
<aniu> xorg用的驱动必须嵌入到内核里，也就是kms
<gcell> 顺便问一下，livecd装的系统做lamp是不是应该做额外的优化
<cherrot> gcell, 有区别么
<aniu> 把efui关掉，用bios是否可行？
<aniu> 一般我们进终端用的显卡是VAG模式，但是要显示比较细腻的图片就需要用drm和mesa
<gcell> cherrot: 就是一问，我在fedora 19上搭了LAMP和samba，发现都很慢
<cherrot> gcell, 那是samba慢？
<hamo|wfh> gcell: 换ubuntu就快了...
<jusss_> aniu: 以前不是没有kms也没问题吗
<aniu> 也可以用公司开发的闭源的显卡驱动
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 只能进ubuntu，郁闷悲催彷徨失望伤心忧愁！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453522 我尝试着在win8上用u盘启动的方式安装成功了ubuntu了，但是只能只能进入bios切换系统，试着按论坛上的某个教程一敲命令，永远没法进入win8了，请问有那位大神能帮助解决吗？ sudo efibootmgr -v输出如下： gua@gua-TAICHI21A:~$
<^k^> ─> sudo efibootmgr -v [sudo] password for gua: BootCurrent: 0001 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 0001,0003,0000 Boot0000* Windows Boot ManagerHD( …
<jusss_> aniu: 我装nv官方的驱动，可是xorg打不开
<gcell> cherrot: samba很慢  hamo|wfh ubuntu不喜unity
<aniu> 返回什么错误哦
<hamo|wfh> gcell: 都用来跑LAMP和samba了，果断还装什么GUI啊
<aniu> 执行 X -display :0是否可行？
<jusss_> aniu: 一直是用Xorg -config xxx打开x的
<aniu> 或者查看/var/log下的xorg日子看到底是什么错误哦？
<jusss_> aniu: not enabling extension GLX: maximum number of events or errors execeeded
<jusss_> aniu: Failed to initialize GLX extension
<aniu> 也可以试下开源驱动,
<jusss_> aniu: 还有setversion 1.4 failed
<jusss_> aniu: 用nouveau?
<gcell> hamo|wfh: 这不是在家里模拟折腾一下php么
<gcell> 学一下怎么搭joomla
<cherrot> gcell, 那要samba干啥
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助求助求助，郁闷悲催伤心绝望痛苦彷徨！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453518 我尝试着在win8上用u盘启动的方式安装成功了ubuntu了，但是只能只能进入bios切换系统，试着按论坛上的某个教程一敲命令，永远没法进入win8了，请问有那位大神能帮助解决吗？在线急等！ ubuntu 里面执行一下 sudo efiboo
<^k^> ─> tmgr -v 后出现的代码如下； gua@gua-TAICHI21A:~$ sudo efibootmgr -v [sudo] password for gua: BootCurrent: 0001 Timeout: 0 seconds Bo …
<gcell> cherrot: 当然是共享了，我那台机子是拿来练手的，平时也当桌面用
<iMadper> adam8157: 最近uefi的bug都太高端了, 修不了呀
<gcell> cherrot: 主要是当桌面用
<^{^> cent os 太让我失望了
<^{^> 啥包都没有
<^{^> 都要自己编
<cherrot> gcell, 哦  土豪电脑多
<aniu> jusss_ 可以试试重新编译内核
 * jyf 湘潭
<^{^> ／joiin #centos-cn
 * hamo|wfh 获得成就：自己给自己动手术...
<gcell> cherrot: 08年的老笔记本，发挥余热而已
<gcell> jyf: 你是湘潭的？
<^{^> #centos -cn 人都没的
<jyf> gcell: 不是
<aniu> 我用的是gentoo以前也遇到过无法使用glx扩展，换个其他版本的内核就可以了
<cherrot> hamo|wfh, 割了？
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 割了?
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 包皮环割？
<hamo|wfh> cherrot: 嗯，割了。其实也没割，就是割开了... cc cherrot adam8157
<jusss_> aniu: 3.12.3和3.10.23lts 两个内核都这样，用nv官驱都打不开xorg...
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 你才割包皮
 * adam8157 大家真一致
<jyf> 给你推荐的绳锯怎样？ 好不好用？
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 我确实需要割 我不否认这一点呀
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 一条割成两条?
<gfrog> im
<cherrot> adam8157, 割开了。。哦。。原来是后边啊   嫌太紧么？
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 不是，不是论条的
<jyf> adam8157: 创意不错 赞 开创了新方向
<gfrog> iMadper: 找到那俩标准叫啥了。 ctia omtp
<cherrot> hamo|wfh, 说错人了。。。
 * gfrog 操蛋的耳机行业
 * gcell pidgin IRC不好用，求推荐win下靠谱的客户端
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 到底割的啥
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 买2B耳机啊
 * iMadper 跪拜 gfrog 
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 手指
<^{^> mirc
<jyf> 不割包皮那就是双眼皮了
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 我明天去割手腕
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 手指上化脓了，自己给割开了然后撒消炎药
<gfrog> iMadper: 既然有转换头，那买个铁三角好了
<cherrot> gcell, 同求～  cygwin下有代理访问不了
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: ....
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 你等下去打球不？
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 去 你也来?
<cherrot> gcell, 你可以试试 cygwin + irssi
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 不去
<gcell> ^{^: mirc是破解版，有无风险？
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 就等今天打一次, 然后明天割手腕
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 我满嘴疮，不好意思见你们
<jusss_> cherrot: quassel
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: 你给自己动手术？
<^{^> gcell: 用 xchat for win
<hamo|wfh> iMadper: 你那个efi runtime service弄好没
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 对啊
<jusss_> cherrot: gcell, quassel irc
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 卧槽, 你着个凉这么严重
<gcell> ^{^ jusss_ 多谢两位
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 说了我是发炎了
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 真心不是这么简单
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 阉炎
<iMadper> ham
<bluezd> hamo|wfh: 发炎了就割了 ?
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 当天就搞定了
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 我一直以为fwts是用户态的, 所以一直没看
<iMadper> hamo|wfh: 多谢你了
<gfrog> billyway: ping
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 你见过着个凉连发39度以上高烧5天的？
<jyf> 当天下床无副作用
<billyway> gfrog, pong
<hamo|wfh> bluezd: 发炎了必须割啊
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 我听到的版本是, 你打球出汗然后就挂了
<hamo|wfh> bluezd: 不能忍啊...
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: ...
<^{^> 有啥工具可以看 某个协议 有没有丢包的？
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 正如我以前说的 人都是要死的 你看开点就好了
 * iMadper 我听到的版本是, hamo经常在池塘里捉虫子吃, 然后着凉感冒了
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 治好了，离死还早
<^{^> ／whoiis ^{^
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 做最坏的打算 持最好的理想
<cherrot> iMadper, hamo|wfh 经常钻小树林 于是感冒了
 * adam8157 hamo肯定瘦了
<jyf> hamo|wfh: failover嘛
<jyf> 受了？
<iMadper> ...
<adam8157> ...
<aniu> 你查下你的显卡型号，然后去xorg官网看他的支持的显卡
<^{^> 有用bootcamp 装 linux 成功的案例吗？
<gfrog> bluezd: adam8157 趁 hamo|wfh 不在，晚上出来吃好的吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 今晚羽毛球啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 8点才开始呢，着急毛线
<jusss_> aniu: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 回家拿装备
<bluezd> adam8157: 好想去啊，不过不会玩儿
<aniu> 或者你看下能否用VESA
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
 * gcell 你们平时都用ubuntu做桌面吗
<bluezd> gfrog: 吃啥 ?
<adam8157> gcell: 不用
<gfrog> bluezd: 土壕铛不来
<adam8157> bluezd: gfrog 吃啥
<iMadper> gcell: 不用
<jusss_> aniu: 我笔记本双显卡，i3 hd3000 nv geforce 610m
<^{^> gcell: NO ,
<^{^> 我用 debian
<jyf> gcell: 在家和在公司都用
<jyf> 偶尔去win上看百度影音和玩minecraft
<gcell> jyf: 说不用的都是用MAC的土豪
<PudGe> iMadper: 尼玛， 还不容易早到了一次，老板又不在。。。
<^{^> linus 也用 mac
<^{^> :)
<iMadper> PudGe: 瞎说, 老板就在你身后
<PudGe> iMadper: 切
 * adam8157 一周只能见到老板一次
<cherrot> PudGe, 老板有隐身技能
<iMadper> ^{^: 不是已经不用了吗?
<happyaron> ^{^: linus本身就土豪了
<jyf> gcell: 我是果黑
 * happyaron 至今还没见个uo老板
<PudGe> 我说的是小老板
<^{^> 哦
<happyaron> adam8157: team sprint貌似去不成了，签证搞不定
<jyf> 家里都是1-2k的肥猪流设备
 * iMadper 这破名字真难输入 cc ^{^ 所以我要拒绝跟他说话`
<jyf> 比如arm版本的chromebook
<adam8157> happyaron: 啊!!!! 贵组去哪?
<jyf> mips版的平板电脑
<gcell> jyf: 我是喜欢苹果的界面的果黑
<PudGe> 大老板至今不知道长啥样。。
<happyaron> adam8157: bluefin
<^{^> 其实  mac os x做的不错
<gcell> jyf: 握手……
<jyf> gcell: 哥不喜欢水果的界面和政策
<adam8157> happyaron: 这是哪
<jyf> 只喜欢那个硬件
<happyaron> adam8157: uk
<adam8157> happyaron: 羡慕!!!!
<jyf> 可惜没钱买回来装ubuntu
<PudGe> 苹果硬件好？？？
<adam8157> happyaron: 签注为啥搞不定
<happyaron> adam8157: 羡慕神马，都说可能去不成了。
<jyf> 硬件还不错
<^{^> 我想
<jyf> 当然我是指开创性
<PudGe> 。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 为啥签不到?
<jyf> 后来跟风的当然比他好了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我北京身份证还没办呢，还要办护照，再签证
<happyaron> adam8157: 你说纠结不呢……
<^{^> 我想再 mac 上 装  linux  但还没敢试
<adam8157> happyaron: 让你迁户口
<aniu> 你能否单开一个显卡，关掉另一个显卡
<adam8157> happyaron: 你以前不是有护照么?
<bluezd> adam8157: 14 年有啥大会可以参加啊 ?
<happyaron> adam8157: 主要是懒了一直没办身份证
<adam8157> happyaron: 你以前不是有护照么?
<happyaron> adam8157: 那护照丢了
<adam8157> bluezd: 不知道啊...
<adam8157> happyaron: ............
<happyaron> adam8157: 我看看明天去办身份证了……
<hamo|wfh> happyaron: 护照还给丢了...
<happyaron> 尽量吧，不知道能不能来得及呢。
<happyaron> hamo|wfh: 丢了好多年，还报了案
<adam8157> happyaron: 我现在transfer到贵组来得及么?
 * cherrot 妈蛋 至今还没落户呢
<happyaron> hamo|wfh: 当然报案主要是为了避免花钱登报
<gcell> jyf: 硬件内部都是差不多的，外观也是界面的一种
<jyf> 我已经迁回去了
<happyaron> adam8157: 但是你去不了kernel的conference了啊
<gcell> jyf: 我理解你说的 是工业设计
 * adam8157 的三本护照终于用过一本了
<jyf> gcell: 但是系统本身就是个本事 比如他的续航和薄
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 大通证不能叫护照！
<jyf> 这些都是我需要的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不错了好吧，我都没见到过老板的真身呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 想出差去狒狒他们组啊
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 上次你老板不是来了么
<adam8157> happyaron: 也是, 我组同事要求下次sprint和linuxcon之类的一起开
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: 我没来！
<happyaron> gfrog: 我也没见过
<aniu> jusss_ cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch看是否两个显卡都在开着
<gfrog> happyaron: 你们sprint去哪？
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 法理上就是passport
<happyaron> gfrog: blue fin……
<gfrog> happyaron: 赶快去啊去啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 但护照可能真来不及，T_T
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 毛法理...联合国都不承认台湾
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: 加急啊
<happyaron> 只能尽力弄了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 加急啊
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 这只能叫一边一国
<jusss_> aniu: 现在在win下，
<happyaron> gfrog: 要先办身份证啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 这个能加急么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 话说我来的时候就要passport的照片来着……
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 入境的时候passport编号就是填通行证编号
<PudGe> 台湾去年开始的规定，
<gfrog> happyaron: 当然可以，3天
<happyaron> gfrog: 护照加急多久呢。
 * bluezd 贵司真好啊，求带走
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 对啊，passport是passport，但是不能叫护照，得叫通行证的
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，1周-半个月？
<PudGe> 好像欧洲呆3年以上的大陆人能申请台湾护照。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 你户口迁出过出生地不？
<PudGe> 开始抢人了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 由北京身份证的话加急的话护照一周内
<gfrog> bluezd: 来做openstack
<adam8157> PudGe: 5年, 自由世界5年
<happyaron> gfrog adam8157 迁到北京的
<happyaron> gfrog: 户口在北京
<bluezd> gfrog: 求收留
<jyf> PudGe: 那乃可以自由申请了？
<PudGe> adam8157: 5年啊，那也差不多了
<gfrog> happyaron: 哎呦，京户啊。赶快全部加急。
<PudGe> jyf: 有犹豫过，。
<PudGe> jyf: 有这护照，方便好多事。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不过你这个需要时间久点。因为还要发调查函回你原籍
<gfrog> bluezd: 来啊来啊，来了跟 adam8157 搅基
<adam8157> gfrog: 他是北京户口的学生 不是在京读书的异地户口  cc happyaron   可以加急 一周搞定
<bluezd> gfrog: 搞基就算了，人家可是正经人，死鬼
<happyaron> gfrog: 说是第一次办貌似还行，如果丢两次就sb了
<gfrog> happyaron: 你丢过？
<happyaron> gfrog: 丢过一次
<gfrog> happyaron: …… 那咋不赶紧补办
<happyaron> 之前懒了呗。。。
<hamo|wfh> happyaron: 没良民证你这么久怎么活下来的..
 * adam8157 找牛奶喝
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，让你老板空运箱龙虾补偿你下吧
<happyaron> 好……
<happyaron> hamo|wfh: 我家里的良民证还有效啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 帮我拿罐diet……
<happyaron> hamo|wfh: 没换而已
<jyf> adam8157: 家里的带宽只能到8m 我怀疑是不是铜线
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 棉线的
<jyf> PudGe: 那你干嘛不办 又没损失 回来还是台胞呢
<happyaron> jyf: 是只能办8m，还是办了20m却跑得慢？
<jyf> hamo|wfh:  你现在叼盘技术越来越牛了
<jyf> happyaron: 是只能办 我爸给我去办的 问的那局长
<happyaron> jyf: 那估计就还是电话线吧
<jyf> 说我那个小区最高只能8m
<cherrot> jyf, 知足吧 我的联通10M光纤共享宽带，实测最高也才5M，他妈的还限制上行速度
<jyf> 考虑到我那小区没人住 那上行应该能到标准的1m
<jyf> 在家开mc私服应该撑个20-30人没我呢体吧
<gfrog> cherrot: 我这下行4M，上行10M，号称100M的带宽，妈蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚了
<jyf> cherrot: 问题是啊蛋家500一年20M
<jyf> 怎么能知足
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<cherrot> jusss_, 我试试去～
<adam8157> jyf: 山东的高速公路和高速网路 都很好
<happyaron> adam8157: 你怎么做到500一年的？
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是1880么
<adam8157> happyaron: 山东
<happyaron> o
<jusss_> jyf: 你要开游戏私服？开了告诉我
<jusss_> jyf: 我还没玩过呢
<jyf> jusss_: minecraft的 你又未必完 就算玩的话 我是电信 你是网通恐怕玩不了
<jyf> adam8157: 这个确实 我就玩过一个山东的私服 还蛮不错的
<jyf> 可惜那服主好2
<cherrot> jyf, phoenix 开了个的
<cherrot> jyf, 架设在阿里云上
<jyf> cherrot: minecraft比较耗内存 阿里云那个价格不划算
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 啥私服？
<roylez> hamo|wfh: 黑毛渣
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jyf> hamo|wfh: minecraft
<hamo|wfh> roylez: 扎西，得嘞
<roylez> gfrog: 跟你机油打招呼，你就蹦出来了呢
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 弄好了？弄好了叫我一个
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉! 你昨天说 amazon啥服务值得买?
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: http://imagebin.org/281811
<happyaron> iMadper: kindle的配套服务啊
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 你又不完 就算你玩 你在帝都用的是联通吧 我家庭宽带又没办法双线
<happyaron> iMadper: 买kindle，最值得拥有的是它的服务啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 配套服务指的是啥?
<adam8157> happyaron: hamo|wfh http://imagebin.org/281809
<iMadper> happyaron: 直接买电子书?
<happyaron> iMadper: 自己看看呗。。。
<jyf> 不过minecraft太耗了 打算自己开发个2D的克隆来试试
<happyaron> iMadper: 还有personal documents之类的
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 我家里是教育网...不过还挺快的啊...谁说我不玩，我都是玩单机的
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 有个开源的啊
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 擦 你也玩mc? 那你为毛不玩联机？
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 我说2D的 类似terria那个 现在的小喷油许多都去玩那个了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就搜到了配套服务是: 购买了Kindle的用户可以对部分图书享有浏览和下载的特别优惠
<jyf> 那个2D的 完全可以走html5实现
<hamo|wfh> jyf: startbound?
<jyf> 到时候开个私服赚点小钱 :]
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 没有吧 前几天有个人用c写了个 很赞 2k行代码
<jyf> hamo|wfh: mcbbs.net 进去找个服一起玩呗  我最近在方块大亨1.7.2的服里玩
<alvin_rxg> Title: Minecraft中文论坛 - Minecraft资讯|MOD|联机|皮肤|材质|作品 (@ mcbbs.net)
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 很多都要正版验证的...
<jyf> hamo|wfh: https://github.com/fogleman/Craft
<^k^> jyf ⇪ t: fogleman/Craft · GitHub
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 瞎扯蛋 国内就没几个要正版验证的
<jyf> 最多用minlogin验证
<happyaron> iMadper: 总之用了才有体会啊
<jyf> 而且就算正版验证 哥也买过正版了 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo|wfh http://middle-earth.thehobbit.com/map 我猜你们可能都看过了……
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug - A Journey Through Middle-earth
<abineQ> al
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 魔戒系列是我失眠的时候的最佳药品
<abineQ> ls
<abineQ> cherrot momo
<jyf> 擦 被我爸忽悠 安徽电信页面上说我那个小区可以办宽带的 199/月 20M
<abineQ> ls
<maplebeats> test123
<adam8157> 精灵王的前妻我比较喜欢
<adam8157> maplebeats: fail
<abineQ> 太不协调了
<maplebeats> test2
<abineQ> 这个颜色
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  17:37 
<maplebeats> test3
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  17:37 
<maplebeats> adam8157: 台妹呢？
 * cherrot pu
<adam8157> maplebeats: 辜负了大家的期望
<cherrot> maplebeats: 么么哒
<maplebeats> cherrot: 死鬼
<maplebeats> cherrot: 安逸了撒，又可以偷懒了
<abineQ> test
<^k^> abineQ:点点点.  17:38 
<abineQ> ls
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 擦 给个联系方式啊 一起玩mc服
<gfrog> iMadper: 貌似本子不兼容水果耳机的问题，把本子打开重新焊一下接线就好了，丫的就是地线是反的。
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 回你了
 * adam8157 hamo|wfh pm了 jyf 陌陌帐号
<iMadper> gfrog: ...!!! 丧心病狂...
<abineQ> 闲的蛋疼把LXDE的界面重新配色了一下
<adam8157> gfrog: 卧槽!!!! 那是两个标准啊
<jyf> adam8157: 你不说我都忘了我有默默账户
<abineQ> 现在舒服多了
<abineQ> 看起来很养眼了
<adam8157> gfrog: 有个标准的gnd在最里头 有个在里头第二个
<cherrot> maplebeats: 嗯哪
<cherrot> jusss_: 不错哦
<jusss_> cherrot: 嗯，osx里头也能有quassel
<jusss_> cherrot: xchat for win是收费的，不喜
<cherrot> jusss_: soga
<cherrot> jusss_: Qt的 喜欢
<jusss_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzhAS_GnJIc
<^k^> jusss_ ... ⇪ YouTube - Safe & Sound (The Hunger Games: Songs From District 12 An...
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你太坏了，我明明不想在公司上IRC的
 * maplebeats 被带坏了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 可我太想你了
<adam8157> gfrog: OMTP和CTIA
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这么久了连个肥皂都不捡一个
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你好意思说...
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我等了你很多天, 然后今天 cherrot 告诉我了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 等我干嘛- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 问你个问题, 然后今天 cherrot 告诉我了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 什么问题，我好奇
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你贵姓
<adam8157> lol
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<maplebeats> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 是啊。我知道啊
 * maplebeats 真悲伤的故事
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是可以自适应的啊 为啥要暴力
<gfrog> adam8157: 自适应毛线
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫怎么探测啊？
<abineQ> maplebeats: 饭团好
<adam8157> gfrog: alsa maintainer说的, 可是为撒你的不行呢
<maplebeats> abineQ: 好呀
<cherrot> maplebeats:    布兰妮
<adam8157> 他说大多都可以自适应
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你妹
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该跟硬件有关
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的本子也一样。不光我的， lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有apple耳机, 不操心 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jusss_> 为什么英国那么流行搞基？
<adam8157> 腐国
<cherrot> jusss_: 哪里都流行
<jyf> jusss_: 中国也流行 你如果看历史的话
<maplebeats> cherrot: 菊花洗好了
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 快给我送来
<jusss_> jyf: 断袖之癖？
<jiero> maplebeats cherrot 你们的妹妹号码？
<maplebeats> jiero: 妹妹？
<adam8157> 黄帝还娈童呢
<jusss_> maplebeats: 多发几张你的女王的照片呀
 * gfrog 招人了招人了。C社cloud team大招募中。
<maplebeats> jusss_: 我女王已死
<cherrot> maplebeats: 真的哇  等我过去   最近越来越听话了 我都没说你就洗好了
<jusss_> maplebeats: 那萝莉吧
<maplebeats> gfrog: 要不要打酱油的？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你还有女王？
<bluezd> gfrog: reg.zhouqtXXX.xxx 是咋回事儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 有打酱油职位的话请推荐我
<adam8157> bluezd: 专门用来reg的呗
<gfrog> maplebeats: 打酱油是干神马的？
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 上次那个SDE呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 在这都忙的要死的，谁敢打酱油。
<jusss_> cherrot: 他发过照片在twi上
<gfrog> bluezd: 另外一个mail
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: SDE？
<jusss_> cherrot: 饭团他女王的果照
<cherrot> jusss_: 求地址！
<bluezd> gfrog: 啧啧，有意思吗
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 就你和老侯说的那个
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: DSE吧？ 你想去Tokyo？
<cherrot> jusss_: 很久没去过twi了
<gfrog> bluezd: 用来挡住垃圾邮件用的。
<jusss_> cherrot: 他的twi。。。你去搜吧
<hamo|wfh> gfrog: 对对对，就这个
 * adam8157 渡我
<gfrog> hamo|wfh: 涩谷等着你呢。快去
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 可以推荐给你啊
<bluezd> gfrog: RH watchers ~
<hamo|wfh> adam8157: 常驻霓虹国
<gfrog> bluezd: 那是用来收集 virt bug的
<adam8157> hamo|wfh: 行
<maplebeats> gfrog: cloud team是干嘛的
<maplebeats> gfrog: 可以上班睡觉不
<gfrog> maplebeats: 做云的
<maplebeats> gfrog: 可以不干活不
<jusss_> 这个问的好
<gfrog> maplebeats: 可以，把你安排到US timezone就好了，工作时间你睡觉，半夜干活
<hamo|wfh> maplebeats: 可以让你到全世界各地区睡觉
<maplebeats> gfrog: 英文只懂ABC可以吗？连在一起不认识。。。
 * bluezd 想找一个整天看新闻的工作
<jiero> bluezd: 。。。
<hamo|wfh> maplebeats: 乖，唱个字母歌啊
<hamo|wfh> bluezd: 门房大爷
<maplebeats> A B C D E F G...
 * maplebeats ca ca
<bluezd> hamo|wfh: 他们很忙的好吗 ?
<black_angel> 今晚应该就能搞定 cpu 温度发到微博上的东东了，虽然很郁闷
<hamo|wfh> bluezd: 忙嘛？反正可以一直看新闻
<black_angel> 新的 oauth2 授权方式郁闷了两天，最后直接把拿过来的值写死在代码里了
<hamo|wfh> black_angel: 那就只能你一个人用了？
<hamo|wfh> black_angel: 微薄的access token时间多长？
<jyf> weeks 样子 hamo|wfh
<hamo|wfh> jyf: 百度是最长一个月，不过给了一个refresh token
<jyf> hamo|wfh: 微薄店大欺客 你要是大客户当然也没问题 我在豆瓣阅读的授权 都上年了 照样没事
<jyf> 照样可以每次给我推信息过去
<cherrot> jusss_: 他给隐藏了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 求女王果照
<jusss_> cherrot: 不会吧。。。
<cherrot> jusss_: 因为他没确认我的关注
<jusss_> cherrot: O
<jusss_> 还是能用翻墙的google好，
<jusss_> 关于英文，果然还是google.com/ncr好
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • jlu-drcom-client-python http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453523 吉大的客户端 一直没发，想想还是发了算了。 https://github.com/latyas/jlu-drcom-client wireshark + IDA，几乎有时间就能倒推出来，只是花时间而已 统计信息: 发表于 由 latyas — 2013-12-12 18:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • chm格式文档，用什么软件打开？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453524 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-12 18:12
<jiero> 精灵王前妻？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ chmsee
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, .. 休息一下 ..  18:20 
<happyaron> gfrog_meeting hamo|afk 貌似又有顿饭吃了？
<imtxc> 这是咋了
<abineQ> 당신은하고 있는가?
<cherrot> imtxc: 你还在我对面不？
<imtxc> cherrot: 不在啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 有啥好事不
<abineQ> imt
<cherrot> imtxc: 没啥  只是最近发现对面多了个风行网
<imtxc> cherrot: 很久了
<imtxc> cherrot: 在超市上面，快一年了都
<cherrot> imtxc: 最近才发现。。
<abineQ> imtxc: 必须有好事，快过年了
<imtxc> cherrot: lol，乃第一次去那里？
<cherrot> imtxc: 没去过  可能因为会亮灯了吧
<imtxc> ..
<gfrog_meeting> happyaron: 哪里？
<roylez> hamo|afk: http://www.followup.cc/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ FollowUp > Email Reminders and Tasks
<happyaron> gfrog_meeting: 邮件邮件
<gfrog_meeting> happyaron: saw it
<PudGe> 妹子不来不开心。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.10升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453525 ubuntu新手，安装的是ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386，想把升级一下。打开系统更新管理器后提示说不再为我这个版本提供升级信息，上面那个提示的可升级的11.04点击升级以后不能正常升级，提示说网络有问题，确认网络没问题。求解，求帮助，我需要把系
<^k^> ─> 统重装才可以升级么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 那一只企鹅 — 2013-12-12 18:43
<cherrot> maplebeats: 加班的节奏。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.10如何连接无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453527 今天刚装上ubuntu12.10，进入系统后发现用网线能够连接上网络，但是拔出网线之后就连接不上了，我们用的路由器，在win7下是可以搜索到路由器的无线信号并且成功联网的，请问应该怎么进行设置或者操作呢？谢谢 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 James Jason — 2013-12-12 18:59
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何修改分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453528 系统是ubuntu13.04 ，双显卡 独显是n卡的630 ，在系统设置里只有1366X768 我想调高一下分辨率，因为有一个软件，界面显示不全，需要调高分辨率。希望有人帮忙解决一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 374765270 — 2013-12-12 18:59
<imtxc> roylez: 这么贵呢
<abineQ> test
<^k^> abineQ:点点点.  19:37 
 * cherrot test
<maplebeats> cherrot: 加班加死
<PudGe> iMadper: 雾霾下去没
<iMadper> PudGe: 这两天没有
<PudGe> iMadper: 听说广场舞大妈们都病了？
<iMadper> PudGe: 没见到呀
<PudGe> iMadper: 病了，所以你见不到了。
<iMadper> PudGe: 屁, 天天早上在我家楼下吵吵.
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。
<PudGe> iMadper: 拿板砖扔啊
<iMadper> PudGe: 隔一条马路
<iMadper> PudGe: 我打算头天夜里去泼水
<iMadper> PudGe: 第二天地面上都是冰
<PudGe> iMadper: 我支持！
<PudGe> 记得上照
<iMadper> PudGe: ..
<PudGe> iMadper: 不过不太现实，北京太干燥了
<PudGe> iMadper: 衣服结成冰一晚上都能晾干
<iMadper> PudGe: 恩.
<PudGe> iMadper: 我们那边都不用下雨，只要夜间气温低于0，第二天早上篮球场就变成溜冰场了，
<iMadper> PudGe: 好地方, 你是说武汉还是法国?
<PudGe> iMadper: 大武汉啊！
<iMadper> PudGe: 会做mobi或者epub吗?
<PudGe> iMadper: 摸逼？
<iMadper> PudGe: 再见...
<PudGe> iMadper: 都没听说过。。
<iMadper> PudGe: ... 你就知道.doc和.pdf..
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。我还知道.txt
<PudGe> iMadper: .rtf
<iMadper> PudGe: 真厉害...
<PudGe> iMadper: .cpp .c .h .java .class .py .sh
<PudGe> iMadper: 还需要吗
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> PudGe: 不需要了...
<PudGe> iMadper: 妹子装好windows就不来了？
<iMadper> PudGe: 不知道, 没兴趣
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。总比jusss 之流有意思吧
<iMadper> PudGe: ... ... 为什么要提 jusss....
<PudGe> iMadper: 印象深刻啊
<iMadper> PudGe: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: cailbre啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我想把网页教程批量下载, 然后转成epub或者mobi, 你觉得靠谱吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: wget?
<PudGe> iMadper: 为什么不用pdf？？？
<iMadper> PudGe: 不能重排呀!
<imtxc> 应该可以？
<iMadper> onlylove: wget能转成epub?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有rss 呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥rss?
<imtxc> iMadper: calire 可以把 rss 直接做成 mobi
<PudGe> iMadper: 人家网页都给你排好了，你还重排个蛋蛋
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是要批量下载么
<iMadper> onlylove: 批量下载我会呀, 重点是不知道怎么*方便的*转成电子书
<iMadper> PudGe: html是标记语言, 临时排版好伐?!
<PudGe> iMadper: http://dotepub.com/
<^k^> PudGe ... ⇪ dotEPUB — download any webpage as an e-book
<iMadper> PudGe: 赞!
<PudGe> iMadper: just a plugin for chrome and firefox
<iMadper> PudGe: 我擦, 少年!
<iMadper> PudGe: 你太赞了! 我就没想到在线工具, 找了好多本地工具
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 你要是女的, 我就娶你
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。饱受linux残害的人
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要是女的, 我就把你一起娶了
<cherrot> iMadper: 你要是女的 我就娶你
 * iMadper 大家看到了, 是 cherrot 自己作死
<PudGe> 再见
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> 那啥，非礼勿视？
 * iMadper lol~
<PudGe> iMadper: 快点啊，围观半天了
<iMadper> PudGe: 我逗 cherrot 的....
<PudGe> iMadper: 你这是在逗群众呢
<iMadper> PudGe: ..
 * cherrot ....
<PudGe> iMadper: 敢范众怒
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> PudGe: 大不了就是都t了, 怕啥
<cherrot> iMadper: 唉  你又吃醋了
<October21> iMadper: 你有kindle?
<ice_> 这是什么？ 围观
<iMadper> October21: 想买nook
<iMadper> October21: nook便宜
<iMadper> October21: kindle太贵了对我
<imtxc> 等着呢
 * cherrot 我的kindle出bug了。。。就在新kindle发布的当天。。
<October21> iMadper: 差不多吧？
<iMadper> October21: kwp现在多少?
<October21> 你是指kindle paperwhite 1代还是2代
<dreameyesonme> 我又去重装了一下
<iMadper> October21: 1, 2买不起
<onlylove> cherrot: 意思是你可以换新的了
<cherrot> iMadper: 就贵50好吧。。
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 亲，系统不是这么装着玩的
<iMadper> cherrot: 发现了
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 这里是ubuntu频道，你太嚣张了。。
<dreameyesonme> 因为很慢啊
<dreameyesonme> 比我用UBUNTU还慢
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: windows快不了
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 真以为imadper治不了你么
<October21> 1带在日本有补贴，￥650左右
<dreameyesonme> 所以我就去问他
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 胎里带的
<dreameyesonme> ==
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 虾米慢啊？
<iMadper> October21: 还得转运回来
<dreameyesonme> 淘宝。。。
<dreameyesonme> 网页经常卡死
<PudGe> 别用ie
<October21> iMadper: 怎么不可以，前段时间我同学就出手了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: windows7啥都不装，开机就要800M内存，linux啥都不装，可以做到开机200
<dreameyesonme> 我昨晚都快崩溃了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 用chrome快
<iMadper> October21: 啊? 我没说不可以呀
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: chrome? 还是firefox 我用着都挺快的
<PudGe> onlylove: linux啥都不装开机200 你确定？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: firefox启动慢
<iMadper> October21: 我海淘不止一两次了
<onlylove> PudGe: 嗯，KDE
<PudGe> onlylove: 你吗这叫啥都不装？
<onlylove> PudGe: 啥都不装有点过分
<PudGe> onlylove: 啥都不装应该80不到啊开机
<dreameyesonme> ==澡堂还坏了  弄得我现在才吃。。
<onlylove> PudGe: 拉倒吧，啥都不装就是个kernel
<onlylove> PudGe: 你怎么看内存
<iMadper> firefox nightly大赞!   cc dreameyesonme
 * cherrot 你们够了。。
<dreameyesonme> ==有这么小么  那你们怎么不帮我把输入法给弄好啊！！！
<cherrot> iMadper: 习惯chrome了 么么哒
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些坑爹货
<PudGe> linux = kernel + 系统工具啊
<iMadper> lol~
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 你爆照我就帮忙
<iMadper> ... ...
<dreameyesonme> ==我不是早爆了么
<dreameyesonme> 再说了
<dreameyesonme> 你要帮我再装回ubuntu?
 * October21 有人别有用心啊!
 * iMadper 54iG54Wn5LqG5omN5LiN5Lya5Y675biuCg==   cc cherrot 
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 我找不到历史记录  其实就是去新力得里装上 fcitx+sunpinyin而已 不知道你那天都在搞啥。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 感动！
<PudGe> dreameyesonme: 你敢爆出让你换ibus的渣渣男么
<onlylove> cherrot: 说的简单，11.10啊
<iMadper> PudGe: 是蓉蓉.
<onlylove> cherrot: u的官方都不要了
<cherrot> iMadper: 我擦！
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 嘘.
<iMadper> cherrot: 我很认真的说.
<cherrot> iMadper: 滚粗！
<iMadper> cherrot: 实话.
<iMadper> cherrot: 草你laolao! 我tmd在拯救你! 不信你问 PudGe !
<cherrot> iMadper: 哦懂了。。可我以为是个url。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • LINUX下12306.cn可以购买火车票 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453529 今天在网上进入12306发现有新的面孔！ 在新的界面中可以登陆并可以正常下单购买火车票。 在linux及ubuntu下现在也可以解决火车票的问题 ，当然，支付宝也能正常用了（这点不错）。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunmoonsun — 2013-12-12 21:01
<cherrot> iMadper: 好吧 么么哒
<PudGe> iMadper: 什么意思？
<onlylove> 好吧……
<iMadper> PudGe: 你没看我发的base64?
<cherrot> onlylove: 13.10里没有 fcitx了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 11.10，再说一遍
<PudGe> iMadper: 那串乱码？干吗用的
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋啊！！！
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦 预装OEM啊
<dreameyesonme> 在我用ubuntu的时候
<iMadper> PudGe: 我擦你妹, 你是计算机博士!!!
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 升级系统吧亲
<dreameyesonme> 都买不了火车票！！！
<PudGe> iMadper: 这是博士的基本素质好么
<onlylove> PudGe: 靠，反应太慢，第一反应就是加密编码
<PudGe> iMadper: 我要是看得懂，怎么当博士！
<iMadper> PudGe: 博这个字, 不是在说知识面广嘛?!
<cherrot> PudGe: 什么都不是 洗洗睡吧
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 瞎说, 我用linux, 在广州上学的时候, 一件买那么多次火车票
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。。先给我解释那个乱码是啥好么
<iMadper> PudGe: 小窗告诉你
<onlylove> PudGe: 我反正知道了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你太坏了
<cherrot> iMadper: byjvuLbvuL/vuLYpbyDllIkg6Zq+6YGT55yf55qE5LiN6IO96YGH5Yiw5LiA5Liq6JCM5aa557q45LqG5LmI44CC44CCCg==
<imtxc> 今天的色大象怎么这么狂燥
<onlylove> 这群人……上瘾了……
<cherrot> onlylove: 这叫尊重~~
<iMadper> cherrot: 我觉得还是有可能的.
<PudGe> iMadper:  尼玛我又没有linux
<iMadper> cherrot: 但是不是在这里.
<PudGe> iMadper: 直接贴出结果能要你命？
<onlylove> PudGe: 在线
<cherrot> PudGe: cygwin~
<iMadper> PudGe: 是的. 至少我觉得不好.
<imtxc> ........
<onlylove> PudGe: 你刚才还给人在线工具，解码这事情怎么忘了
<imtxc> .................
<imtxc> 5L2g5Lus5aSf5LqG77yB
 * cherrot lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 这……bitmessage?
<imtxc> onlylove: base64 啊
<PudGe> iMadper: 尼玛， 解码出来还是乱码啊
<iMadper> PudGe: ... .... ......
<PudGe> iMadper: 你能直接贴出来？？？？
<PudGe> iMadper: 真蛋疼
<iMadper> PudGe: 你个渣渣
<cherrot> PudGe: 战5渣
<onlylove> PudGe: utf8解码，表用别的
<cherrot> roylez: 主席最近匿了啊
<PudGe> 真理！
<imtxc> cherrot: 今天主席还跳出来跟hamo搞了一次基呢
<cherrot> imtxc: 我竟然错过了
<PudGe> 你们这帮坏人
<PudGe> 把妹子气泡了
<PudGe> 真以为人家不会解码吗
<onlylove> PudGe: 没，人掉线了而已
<onlylove> PudGe: 你不教应该不会吧……
<cherrot> PudGe: 嗯 掉线了而已 你都不会解码 我们放心
<iMadper> PudGe: 本来不会, 但是大家教你的时候, 她学会了也是有可能的
<onlylove> PudGe: 9494
<cherrot> PudGe: 唉 真坑队友
<imtxc> PudGe: 9494
<PudGe> 。。。
<imtxc> 以后这种事就交给你了 ^k^
<PudGe> iMadper: 正常人怎么会用这个东西。。
<iMadper> PudGe: 我擦, 这东西实用广泛好伐?!
<PudGe> iMadper: 还不承认自己是码农！
<PudGe> iMadper: 都成乱码了！
<iMadper> PudGe: ...
<onlylove> PudGe: 那正常人用啥
<PudGe> onlylove: 可阅读文字
<cherrot> PudGe: 擦  迅雷老早就用了好不。。
<onlylove> PudGe: 那不小心惹事咋办
<imtxc> 以后用 des 带密码加密吧。。。
<PudGe> onlylove: 小窗口啊！
<onlylove> PudGe: 你去追回来？
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<October21> https://github.com/danchoi/kindlefodder
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: danchoi/kindlefodder · GitHub
<PudGe> onlylove: 或者，pgp加密啊，用一个我们才知道的公钥
<onlylove> PudGe: ……
<October21> Kindlefodder is a Ruby framework and a collection of recipes for translating website-bound books and documentation into Kindle ebooks that are easy to navigate and a pleasure to peruse.
<imtxc> U2FsdGVkX193kFRmZiaJzOr0Gcg5UITWVCxwqvxsifCrJMHD/1RcWg==
<PudGe> 这种乱码，一个网页就解开的，何必加密？
<PudGe> 这不有病么
<onlylove> PudGe: 我觉得我可以找个enigma给你了
<iMadper> PudGe: 不想让 xxxxx看到呀
<PudGe> onlylove: 这不是谜团么？imadper
<imtxc> 这种有密码的能解开不
<onlylove> PudGe: 亏你还在德国
<iMadper> PudGe: 貌似是个用来提高智力用的东西/书?
<PudGe> onlylove: !!!一百遍，哥不是德国佬
<iMadper> lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 他是法国佬////
<iMadper> PudGe: 武汉佬你好
<cherrot> PudGe: 法老好
<onlylove> PudGe: enigma是二战时期德国人造的加密通信工具
<PudGe> onlylove: 难怪叫谜团
<onlylove> PudGe: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=7NkWeb6ja0RBfIImdJBWHbaqXR16JmVoYoKAzKVGWgz9N9ZO6NCV4iOXp45ki4FamF9lnDzACHM4Ww3qZYUTy0wlZHEUKMdwLUcRrgomXyyP0qeJPxohtp7Rfls-Hy9Y
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> ^k^: 废物
<PudGe> onlylove: http://db.178.com/dota2/hero-33
<^k^> onlylove, 坦白地说，我不会担心自己有关。  21:25 
<^k^> PudGe ... ⇪ 谜团 - 英雄 - DOTA2数据库 - 178游戏网
<PudGe> kk跟我是一边的
<onlylove> PudGe: 你就整天折腾吧，对了，stream的那个还要激活码么
<PudGe> onlylove: 不要了
<PudGe> onlylove: 正式版已经发布了
<onlylove> PudGe: 有个小伙伴想玩国服，和我说完美的码很贵
<PudGe> onlylove: 国服啊，那就不知道了，网上去要啊
<PudGe> onlylove: 有号的人都有几个激活码的
<PudGe> onlylove: 很多人送
<onlylove> PudGe: 听说是绑定大区的
<PudGe> onlylove: 不了解。。
<onlylove> PudGe: 只要能下下来就可以吧……
<PudGe> onlylove: 不过确实好玩，再也不需要windows了。linux完美了
<PudGe> onlylove: 恩，只要下载下来就能玩了，
<onlylove> PudGe: stream那个码不是下载的码么
<PudGe> onlylove: 不过要排队， imadper都排了2周了，还没拍到
<iMadper> pud
<PudGe> onlylove: 不是啊，
<iMadper> PudGe: 不是, 是我没开vpn下载游戏
<onlylove> PudGe: 有这事？
<iMadper> PudGe: 只是网页开了ssh, 人家还是不让我下载而已
<PudGe> onlylove: 你点下载，会告诉你有多少人排在你前面等待下载，你能下载了会邮件通知你
<onlylove> PudGe: 这样啊……
<iMadper> PudGe: 恩, 这个倒是有的
<onlylove> PudGe: 我看到13号，就是明天？streamos就开放下载了？
<imtxc> 其实谁有办法在不刷多看的情况下把多看里面买的书放到kindle
<imtxc> 里面看
<PudGe> onlylove: steamos是啥？
<onlylove> PudGe: 不是有那个游戏机么
<PudGe> onlylove: 没关注过。。
<PudGe> onlylove: 我只为了dota2， steam干啥跟我无关。。
<October21> imtxc: 多看android客户端
<onlylove> PudGe: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37592
 * PudGe 下楼抽烟
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<imtxc> October21: 安卓客户端能导出来？
<October21> 不知道，不能缓存怎么阅读啊
<imtxc> 加密的啊
<October21> kindle客户端是可以的
<imtxc> 恩，kindle 可以解密掉，多看的难
<October21> imtxc: drm吗？
<imtxc> 恩
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37603
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7 Beta发布
<imtxc> 多看的 drm 好像挺复杂的样子
<October21> 我也只看到kindle和当当的破解书
<imtxc> kindle 的太容易了，一键去DRM的
<niac> 多看系统看pdf很好
<niac> 我以前买的k3，不能买书，也不让我看盗版，果断刷系统了
<imtxc> 其实在 kindle 上刷 多看应该是一个解决办法
<niac> 话说上网怎么这么慢啊
<niac> linux的无线网卡驱动也是渣吧
<onlylove> niac: 你的网卡渣请不要说Linux的驱动渣
<imtxc> 有人刷过么，不知道效果怎么样，翻页速度、字体之类
<niac> onlylove：不科学，怎么我的什么驱动都是渣
<October21> imtxc: 听说费电，其他很好
<October21> imtxc: 我用koreader
<onlylove> niac: 表示ath9285工作正常
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  21:42 
<onlylove> niac: 而且上网慢极有可能是网络渣
<onlylove> niac: 这个点延迟不好
<niac> onlylove, 我的是以前intel的阉割版的 *500
<imtxc> October21: 主要是最近想看的基本书在多看上都有卖，亚马逊里面没有
<niac> 多看上下了基本免费书，错别字真多
<October21> 中文书好不到那里去
<onlylove> 你们买纸质的书很困难么
<niac> 真新觉得看的书还没赚回kindle的机器钱
<October21> 外文一半，我很难发现错字了：）
<October21> niac: 当手机玩了
<niac> October21, 怎么当手机玩
<October21> jb
<October21> root
<niac> October21, 蛋疼啊，话说我的手机都没怎么玩
<October21> 会java写应用，会html+js也可以写程序
 * onlylove 不会java
<October21> 移植linux应用也可以
<niac> 话说都学过的，就是写不出什么
<October21> mobilread的twobob做了不不少
<October21> niac: 可以用html js试试，mobilread论坛有不少例子
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，困难
<imtxc> onlylove: 抛开价格不说，租房党在什么地方放书就是一个很大的问题
<October21> niac: 有个越南人写了个中国象棋，打败我们班无数“高手”了
<October21> 是java写的，在github上
<niac> October21, 估计你们的高手不行
<October21> niac: 对，那个象棋没悔棋：）
<niac> java语法都忘光，
<iMadper> 象棋的算法不难. 那个叫啥旋风的, 基本就可以秒象棋国手了
<October21> 虽然程序小，Ai的确很厉害，还有残局
<onlylove> niac: 象棋无非是存棋谱
<niac> 我编程水平太低
<onlylove> niac: 等你写围棋
 * iMadper 只会ab数...
 * iMadper 决策树
<niac> 以前大学，老师也没好好教，我也没好好学
<October21> niac: VHChineseChess
<October21> 同一作者开发的android应用，google play上free
<niac> October21, h好累啊，不想动脑筋下棋
<October21> 模式一样，就是太难
<onlylove> niac: 不想动脑筋下棋？
<onlylove> niac: 看片不用动脑
<niac> onlylove, 对啊 ，我下棋都是随意的
<niac> onlylove, 没看片
<onlylove> niac: 刚看了个新闻，李世石输了
<niac> 看棒子国的mv呢
<onlylove> niac: 你应该看岛国的
<niac> onlylove, 有些东西，看不到更诱惑
<October21> https://github.com/vanhoavn/KindleChineseChess
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: vanhoavn/KindleChineseChess · GitHub
<onlylove> niac: 主要是对棒子妞没感觉
<niac> onlylove, 你喜欢欧美的？
<onlylove> niac: 不是喜欢欧美的，就是对棒子那整容出门的地方的没感觉
<onlylove> niac: 不喜欢整过的
<onlylove> niac: 说吧，看的是不是整容时代
<niac> T-ARA
<niac> 少妇时代也看的
<onlylove> niac: 原来玩高清哪会，电脑上有LG和三星的DEMO
<onlylove> niac: 整容时代的720P
<niac> onlylove：牛逼
<onlylove> niac: 720P很水了，看现在玩高清的都在玩4K
<niac> onlylove：4k不是刚出来吗
<onlylove> niac: 人岛国都在玩8K
<niac> onlylove：真想存钱去岛国耍下
<onlylove> niac: 原来说，一集火影1T多……忘了什么分辨率了
<niac> onlylove：那要多大的盘
<onlylove> niac: nas
<onlylove> niac: 存储
<niac> 牛逼
<onlylove> niac: 我没那东西，那1T的火影也就看看大小
<niac> 以前对耳机着迷，但也没花钱买过多好的
<iMadper> 同烧耳机
<niac> 你是土豪，不能比的
<niac> 26了在小公司，写着三流的代码，拿着最低工资，没有女友，是不是很失败啊
<onlylove> niac: 我比你大，在外包公司，给人看BBS，我也没女友，是不是比你还失败
<ice_> help
<onlylove> niac: 24刚毕业，你才两年，想那么多做啥，我毕业两年还在家玩呢
<niac> 可是我一直很努力啊 ，从没断过看书
<onlylove> niac: 努力有个方向
<iMadper> niac: 23了, 在8流公司, 帮写代码的人做测试.
<onlylove> niac: 而且努力不一定现在就立刻见效
<niac> 过年回家娶个村姑，就是一辈子了
<onlylove> niac: 你还能娶个村姑
<onlylove> niac: 村姑愿不愿意和我在一起还在两说
<niac> 如果是为了房子类的，还真是很伤自尊的
<iMadper> niac: 大家都买不起房子, 有啥好伤自尊的?
<niac> 大概也只有这点东西能骗个老婆了
<niac> 家里买好了房子的
<onlylove> iMadper: 看，niac才是真土豪
<iMadper> 恩, 看到了
<niac> 三线城市都不及你大帝都一厕所
<onlylove> niac: 我三线城市都没房子
<zsc> for member in container_instance: 据python的手册,回调container.__iter__(),枚举完了会raise StopIteration...疑问是为啥是放个异常出来.返回None对象,判断下退出不效率更高??
<niac> 现在还想着理想啊价值啊，会不会很傻啊
<onlylove> niac: 你现在不想，以后就没时间想了，赶紧想想吧
<iMadper> niac: 大家都想着呢.
<iMadper> niac: 不要觉得别人就忘了理想和价值.
<niac> 在广州真的很蛋疼
<onlylove> niac: 北京更蛋疼
<iMadper> niac: 身在福中不知福.
<iMadper> niac: 有拉肠, 有牛肉丸, 有牛河, 有菠萝包, 有糖水, 你丫还想怎么着?!
<iMadper> niac: 你看我吃得到一样吗?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 他想来北京吸收pm2.5
<iMadper> niac: 你看北京有银记吗?
<iMadper> onlylove: 有可能1
<niac> iMadper：没看
<iMadper> niac: 你来北京试试看? 你就知道广州其实是天堂了, 生活节奏慢, 吃的好, 环境好, 又自由
<niac> 广州空气也不好
<batmite> 主要去香港近8)
<iMadper> niac: 来跟北京比?
<maplebeats> 深圳啊
<maplebeats> 来啊
<maplebeats> 搞基
<maplebeats> iMadper: 老子再也不想去广州了
<onlylove> 饭团三句话不离本行么
<iMadper> maplebeats: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 困死我了。
<niac> 明年可能就去深圳了
<iMadper> maplebeats: ..
<happyaron> iMadper: 但昨天睡得挺多的。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 抱着你老婆睡觉去呀
<maplebeats> niac: 来吧，深圳还好。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 困了就睡呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 事情还没处理完
<maplebeats> 谁说深圳女的多，为什么还是找不到女朋友。。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛线事情
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥事能比睡觉重要?!
<maplebeats> 兔子这小贱人说加班自己滚了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 深圳是做台的多
<happyaron> iMadper onlylove 还是得弄弄，T_T
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不对啊，你不是给你女朋友买过撸妹520么
<maplebeats> onlylove: 忧伤往事不要再提
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这快就吹啦？
<maplebeats> 还好买的是520，要是1020就亏死了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 废话, 你丫这个基佬, 能找到女朋友?!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 一来这里就喊人搞基, 你是能找到女朋友的人?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 表打击人
 * iMadper 我和happyaron 是这个频道少有的性取向正常的人....
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我还不是为了你好？你丫的不是在广州吗？怎么又滚回北京了
<niac> 分手了，没把手机还你啊
<iMadper> niac: 还也不能要呀
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你取向正常？谁信啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: ..
<roylez> iMadper 和 happyaron 是这个频道少有的基中之渣
<maplebeats> niac: 一千多块钱的东西，好意思要么。。。
 * maplebeats 而且这玩意现在只需要700块
<onlylove> 哇，见血了
<iMadper> roylez: 基基渣渣
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^ 我是不是打字太慢了...
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊，太慢了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 都KB了
<iMadper> happyaron: 其实我打字速度还是可以的, 但是我要选字, 就慢了一些... 我认真的说的...
<niac> maplebeats：女人都比男人放得开的时代
<happyaron> :)
<maplebeats> iMadper: 拼音？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求Thinkpad E440 无线网卡RTL8723BE 无法加载的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453531 系统为: ubuntu 12.04LTS RTL8723BE没有linux版本驱动 用ndiswrapper 加载了window7的驱动版本 网卡依然不能运行 求解决方案！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 berylshi — 2013-12-12 22:22
<happyaron> iMadper|Typing: ...
<onlylove> niac: 你送人了，为啥要要回来啊
<maplebeats> niac: 男的女的？
<niac> 好机油
 * iMadper|Typing 我换个名字, 是为了防止渣席小窗到我
<maplebeats> niac: 等着，明天我把兔子介绍给你
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 2223
<niac> onlylove：不是要，只是觉得交往不要涉及太多物质的好
<happyaron> iMadper|Typing: lol
<onlylove> niac: 无所谓啊，想送就送
<iMadper|Typing> happyaron: 他要是小窗我, 让我帮他unban, 我碍于面子, 不好意思不帮他...
<niac> maplebeats:算了，不会调情的人
<happyaron> iMadper|Typing: ...
<onlylove> niac: 送东西仅仅是因为现在，不是为了以后分手让对方还的
<happyaron> iMadper|Typing: 那我回头找chanserv帮我保持kickban
<maplebeats> niac: 没事，它菊花会洗好了送给你的
<iMadper|Typing> happyaron: 恩. 随意.
<niac> onlylove：你相信要了iphone，就分手的吗
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哎，你这么懂，为什么我们都是单身。。。
<maplebeats> niac: 这种人很多啊
<maplebeats> niac: 一个iphone就看清一个人，没被害一辈子，还是比较值的
<onlylove> niac: 她要是这么下作，那也没办法啊
<niac> onlylove：我见过被带了几次绿帽子，分了几次手，还在一起的
<onlylove> niac: 这种事，不好说
<maplebeats> niac: 这叫真爱:D
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> 炮友
<Pudge> ass plan
 * iMadper|Typing 谁又妄想一曲一世 让人忠心到底
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 广州这么烂，为什么这么多人喜欢
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 你呆的时间短.
<Pudge> maplebeats: 人傻，钱多
<niac> 唉，可能我还是没习惯
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 不知道慢节奏的好处
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 不给我加顶？
<onlylove> niac: 现在很多人把责任看得很淡，上床容易，说分手更容易
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 好吧，的确挺慢的。最近去广州上班的时候，9点钟的时候公司都没人。。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 为啥上床就有责任？
 * maplebeats 像我这种尽责的人，为什么没女朋友
<Pudge> onlylove: 责任是相互的，对方都不要你负责，何必自作多情
<onlylove> Pudge: 那你要她做啥？不上白不上？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我用软件中心把附加驱动删除了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453532 我刚刚开始用Ubuntu，我的系统是12.04，今天手贱一不小心把系统里的附加驱动选项给删除了，现在系统设置里没有了附加驱动这一项，请问给位我怎么样才能恢复或者重新装上附加驱动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chzhjie — 20
<^k^> ─> 13-12-12 22:26
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 广州还人傻?
<Pudge> onlylove: 互相解决生理问题
<onlylove> iMadper|Typing: 大概在广州见过有人发钱
<Pudge> onlylove: 为什么非要上升到另一个高度
<onlylove> Pudge: 你不愿意那是你的事情
<niac> 做好自己就够了
<Pudge> onlylove: 对啊，你愿意那是你的事情
<abineQ> Pudge: 东哥
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 哪里人傻
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 你不是在北京么
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 北京人傻还是广州人傻
<Pudge> abineQ: 我跟东这个字有什么关系？
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 北京人更傻一些.
<niac> 广州人不好看
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 。。。你不怕被群殴？
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 广州的商场, 9点都不开门的.
<abineQ> iMadper|Typing: 额
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 傻有什么不好?!
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 看是那种傻
<abineQ> iMadper|Typing: 人家开门那么早干吗
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 缺心眼当然不好了
<abineQ> iMadper|Typing: 没有人买
<abineQ> 你们都用的什么桌面环境
<Pudge> win7
<onlylove> win7
<iMadper|Typing> abineQ: win7
<abineQ> win7》》？
<abineQ> win7
<abineQ> 怎么都用的win
<abineQ> 有人用LXDE么？
<iMadper|Typing> abineQ: win7能用lxde吗?
<lincan> abineQ: .....
<Pudge> abineQ: 这个房间不欢迎linux
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 有没有不带gui同时带lua支持的vim http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453534 这个要求有点偏，有ppa最好了。实在不行就只有自己动手了 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-12-12 22:45
 * lincan ..........
<abineQ> iMadper|Typing: 没叫你在Win下用LXDE
<Pudge> linux is just a trouble maker
<maplebeats> abineQ: windows好啊
<iMadper|Typing> s/x/x newbie /
 * lincan 我用openbox
<abineQ> maplebeats: 很久没用windows系统了
<abineQ> maplebeats: 长啥样子快忘记了
<onlylove> abineQ: 很久没用windows还纠结用啥桌面？
<abineQ> onlylove: 不是纠结
<onlylove> abineQ: 那你问这个怪问题
<abineQ> onlylove: 就是想整个养眼一点的配色
<onlylove> abineQ: 有专门的网站啊
<abineQ> onlylove: LXDE默认的配色很渣渣
<abineQ> 灰头土脸的
<Pudge> onlylove: 要习惯，类似“很久没用过widows了， linux下面怎么用qq啊？linux下面怎么用优化大师啊” 这样的问题。。
<onlylove> abineQ: LXDE默认是openbox的wm，你可以找lincan
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu版本选择 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453535 打算下载内核版本为2.6.16的 Ubuntu,但不知道 对应哪个发布版的Ubuntu，想请大家指导一下，另外应该从哪里下呢？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 duoniK — 2013-12-12 22:48
<abineQ> Pudge: LOL
<onlylove> Pudge: 原来如此
 * iMadper|Typing linux下怎么用超级兔子? 
<onlylove> linux下面怎么用360啊……
<onlylove> abineQ: 或者去box-look.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Stuff for your Windowmanager - Box-Look.org (@ box-look.org)
<batmite> 突然想起自己很久没用过ub了……
<abineQ> onlylove: 额
 * iMadper|Typing 突然想起自己好久没碰过电脑了...
<Pudge> 突然想起自己好久没打过炮了。。
<onlylove> abineQ: 有问题么，如果还有问题请用OSX或者windows
<onlylove> 好久没吃饭了……
<batmite> 我的意思是用别的发行版了……
<abineQ> Pudge: onlylove ，嗯
<lincan> ....
<lincan> LXDE是桌面环境的。。
<batmite> 是桌面环境
<onlylove> lincan: 没啥，wm是openbox
<batmite> 组合型的桌面环境
<batmite> 坐等LXDE-QT
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 你们招人不？
<Pudge> 一帮渣渣， awesome才是王道！
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 招
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 用过stumpwm?
<onlylove> Pudge: 毛，明明是dwm
<maplebeats> Pudge: awsome确实不错，支持wayland不了哟
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 招来干嘛
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 你想干嘛?
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 多少美元
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 好多职位, 总不能一个一个说吧
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 看title呀
<batmite> 不是fvwm和i3王道么？
<Pudge> linux下面的晚年不老争端话题。。
<Pudge> 万年
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 大致是干嘛的，不要不只会写hello world以及英文不识的
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: s/不要/要不要/g
<maplebeats> 语死早
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 你得说具体点儿, 帮人推荐吗?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我老觉得你想说的是要不要
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 帮自己推荐
<Pudge> onlylove: +1
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 工资没有你们高
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 加一条，中文也不咋地
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 表达能力是智商问题, 不是中文问题
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 同意否?
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 笑而不语
 * maplebeats 反正就是这样子。。。要不要！
<lincan> ///
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: kvm测试来不来?
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 啥是kvm！
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: kvm是啥
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 测试又是神马意思
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: kernel based vm
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 你sa不知道kvm?
<maplebeats> 咳咳
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 。。你吗，你还真会打，
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那个……服务器上用的，一套键盘接N台服务器的那东西叫kvm
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 就是用一个鼠标键盘显示器, 来控制机房里几十台机器呀
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 哥好歹是博士！！！
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 博士，你懂么！
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 就你也配跟哥说话！
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 那你丫说kvm是啥?!
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 啊。。。不知道。。。
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 我到现在机房长什么样子都不知道。。。
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: ... ... ... ... ... ...
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 我只知道这玩意安装好像必须cpu支持vt。。
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 我买的所有电脑，没有一个是支持的。。
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 不是KVM虚拟化那个KVM？
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 那需要iommu支持吗?
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 神马意思？
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 不支持iommu的cpu, 能用kvm吗?
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 请说人话！
<maplebeats> 完了，我觉得和世界脱节了
 * maplebeats 现在科技已经进步到了哪里。。。
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 我四年前买的, 就支持vt了
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 这个话题就到这里吧。。。聊不下去了。
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 太弱, 你要是胡说一个需要或者不需要, 我tmd也不知道你丫说的对不对
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 问题不是这个
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 问题是啥?
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 问题是你丫从来不知道我哪句话是认真的，哪句话是故意的！
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 你不懂我
 * maplebeats 身为一个sa，没进过机房是不是很丢人？
<Pudge> maplebeats: 你好，隐形刺客
<Pudge> maplebeats: 我是屠夫
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 我擦, 你base64是真不知还是假不知?!
<maplebeats> Pudge: - -
<iMadper|Typing> maplebeats: 你到六级了嘛?!
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 真不知道啊
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 6级？
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: 我WOW有90级呢
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 那我懂你了呀
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 你看，这就是问题所在
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 啥?!
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 我真不知道假不知道，无所谓，
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 然后呢?
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 你知不知道我是真不知道还是假不知道，也无所谓
<maplebeats> 你们 两到底是要干嘛
<abineQ> 弄好了
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 那什么是重点?
<maplebeats> 干一架？
<abineQ> 把面板弄得透明的
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 有所谓的是，你tm在我认真的时候开玩笑，在我开玩笑的时候又认真回答问题！
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: ... ... lol~
<abineQ> 换一张壁纸
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 虽然不是故意的, 但是我觉得这样子的效果也很好呀!
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 聊不下去了！
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 工作！
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: ... ...
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 你老板来了???
<onlylove> 看起来要干架的节奏
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 没有，老板在折腾新买回来的圣诞树
<onlylove> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 那你工作个屁!
 * maplebeats iMadper|Typing Pudge 两2货
<abineQ> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<maplebeats> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 明天是我临时合同最后一天，讨论是否跟我签终身合同。。。
<abineQ> Pudge: 你帮老板抬回来？
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 你要卖身?!??!
<Pudge> maplebeats: 再见
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 我还以为你丫要回来呢
<maplebeats> fuck
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 我当然要回来啊
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 终身合同是对他来说，不是对我，我可以随时走，他不能随时开除我。
<onlylove> Pudge: 那个叫不定期合同？
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 发你写的网页的地址给我
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 恩, 我知道...
<iMadper|Typing> onlylove: 叫做卖身契
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 我写的网页地址？？神马意思？
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 你的工作不是写网站吗?
<onlylove> iMadper|Typing: 我记得国内是满三年以后可以签？
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 我到希望他跟我哦签了合同后开除我，陪我钱我好回来买房子。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 签了永远不涨工资吗？
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 不是。。。只是基于web的application。
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: ... ... 那你得经常罢工才行
<maplebeats> Pudge: 还是个写破网页的。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 签了好像就是正式员工了
<iMadper|Typing> onlylove: 我签的就是这种不定期...
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 而且都是企业内部网页，怎么可能发出来。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不签就是contractor
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 哦, 内部的, 没意思
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 。。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 可以放vps上瞅瞅样子嘛 cc iMadper|Typing
<iMadper|Typing> onlylove: 怕是不好.
<Pudge> onlylove: 我怕被抓。。
<maplebeats> 内部网页。。。我想了想我司的内部网页，烂得一B啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 那就不放了……
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 不是企业网页
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 是软件!
<Pudge> ima
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 只是有部分基于web！！！
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: 恩, 我理解了已经!
 * maplebeats 还是个写破网站的:D
<maplebeats> onlylove: contractor是什么意思。。
<Pudge> iMadper|Typing: 求op
<onlylove> maplebeats: 合同工
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可以随时lay off的那种
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我觉得那样挺好的呀
<maplebeats> Pudge: 你妹
<iMadper|Typing> Pudge: ... 我擦, 你有op还管我要...
<Pudge> 。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper|Typing: nnd，为什么会给你OP
<Pudge> 我都不知道啥时候你就给了。。
<freeflying> 早上好
<iMadper|Typing> freeflying: 乃还没回来?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不一样的，正式工如果把你开掉，他要赔很多钱，合同工通常不会太多
<maplebeats> onlylove: 国内会赔很多钱？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 顶多N+1吧？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 合同工最多1
<onlylove> maplebeats: 钱这东西，多点没坏处
<Pudge> maplebeats: 会啊，看年份，基本年工资*年份
<onlylove> maplebeats: 更何况你是被解雇的
<freeflying> iMadper|Typing, 今儿回
<onlylove> Pudge: 民营私企不会吧？
<iMadper|Typing> freeflying: 恩. 头等舱?
<Pudge> onlylove: 那不会。。我是说过期。
<freeflying> iMadper|Typing, 做梦吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 私企一定会找个你犯错所以开除你的理由，一分不给
<maplebeats> freeflying: 直接坐的驾驶室吧？
<Pudge> onlylove: 或者想办法逼你自己辞职，还是一分不给
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总都有飞机了
<freeflying> onlylove, 刚给儿子买了个
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting, 还在开会呢啊
<onlylove> 候总的飞机多到可以给儿子了 cc iMadper|Typing maplebeats
<iMadper|Typing> onlylove: ... ....
<freeflying> 去机场
<onlylove> 不扯了，睡觉去
<maplebeats> 玩平板去
<maplebeats> 拜拜！
<gcell> funplayer蛮好用，下载很方便
<Guest58836> 囧
<kwai> -.-
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  02:43 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 更新后无法启用某些软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453538 比如texmaker 重启计算机后有时候又可以。 是怎么回事？怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-12-13 6:20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu tweak正在扫描不需要的软件包时卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453541 还有 google earth 总是 乱码 折腾 也不行 还海海有 更新时 说我/boot 不够 大神都设值多少啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-12-13 9:06
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> "You have been approved to install the software Microsoft Office 2007 Standard Edition as requested from the IT Service Catalog / Software License Management application."
<zsc> python 2.7手册中9.5.1下Multiple Inheritance一节 new-style classes, dynamic ordering是什么意思??
<eexpress> py的手册还这么晦涩。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 大胖子。干嘛呢
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/46815/google-develop-arm-cpu
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 传谷歌将开发 ARM 架构处理器：威胁英特尔 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> eexpress: ee开始看py了？
<eexpress> 不是那档次。
<eexpress> google没实力开发arm吧
<sjd_zeus> 请教下ubuntu13.04中apt-get这么用goagent代理呢
<eexpress> 购买的实力还是有。
<gloomy> 收购
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: apt-get的man看完就会。2种方法。
<sjd_zeus> 我用sudo apt-get -o 和export http_proxy两种方法都不生效
<sjd_zeus> eexpress, 能说一下如何才能用https://127.0.0.1:8087这个代理不？
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for https://127.0.0.1:8087/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<eexpress> 是一行环境变量的。apt-get自己的环境变量。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件包只下载，不安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453542 sudo apt-get ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 9:32
<eexpress> 不记得。到处搜索都有啊
<eexpress> apt-get我只用163的，不需要代理
<eexpress> 疼疼
<sjd_zeus> 我要从ppa安装个东西，ppa速度太慢，需要一个代理
<eexpress> 哦。
<sjd_zeus> 我设置了/etc/apt/apt.conf里面的变量也不行
<eexpress> 搜索吧。变量是直接写在cli的，这种我试过。
<eexpress> askubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ask Ubuntu (@ askubuntu.com)
<zsc> sjd_zeus: 到google直接下gae就行,下下来就可以用,不用编译,最近一次更新,旧的gae已经停止服务
<zsc> gae支持http,ppa行吗?
<Geeshell> 回sjd_zeus 你可以用一款叫proxychain的工具
<sjd_zeus> 现在的问题是apt-get的代理设置不生效
<eexpress> 给了你网址
<sjd_zeus> 不是代理不行，我用gae可以上youtube都没问题
<zsc> sjd_zeus: youtube也是http呀
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm怎么轮询窗口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453543 比如当前桌面开了10个窗口，我想按一个键，就把所有的窗口平铺排列。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2013-12-13 9:35
<eexpress> zsc: 不是讨论这的时候
<Geeshell> proxychain用法很简单，在/etc/proxychain里定义好gae的代理地址，然后proxychain apt-get xxx就好了。任何软件都可以用proxychain去套用
<zsc> eexpress: 问题是他在用goagent代理ppa呀
<zzzZZZ> terminal emulator 启动不了了，有什么办法能修复一下？
<sjd_zeus> ok,我搞定了
<eexpress> apt-get是可以用的啊。
<sjd_zeus> 这个破ppa速度也忒不爽了
<eexpress> 经常代理的，proxychain是可以，只是太不智能。个别使用，可以tsock
<sjd_zeus> 不过终于可以动了
<Geeshell> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=366933 我有个删除数组的问题，搜到论坛的帖子，7楼的回复是可用的。但是进行操作后原数组元素'how are you'在新数组里被拆成了三个元素。相当于创建数组的时候自动按照空格做分离。求解决
<^k^> Geeshell ⇪ ti: bash 如何删除数组中的元素 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<eexpress> bash好意思搞数组
<Geeshell> 实现一个功能，需要用数组。 :-/
<onlylove> Geeshell: 赶紧跟神学perl还来得及
<sjd_zeus> 唉，ppa即使走代理，速度也不稳定呀，一会一百多K,一会10K的
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 能下下来就谢天谢地了，你哪里那么多事情
<zsc> sjd_zeus: 代理就是这样交付数据的
<eexpress> 很简单的数组，那就将就下吧。 lol
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<Geeshell> :-(看来是要绕个弯子来做元素删除了。 - -
<zsc> py中容器类提供__iter__来产生迭代器,不一般的非容器对象实例xxx定义这个方法后,是不是也就可以进行for m in xxx: ...
<zsc> s/不一般/一般
<hamo|afk> zsc: 你还得给__iter__返回的迭代器实现个next吧？
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 早, 蛤蟆
<zsc> hamo|afk: 对,迭代器要有next
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 早大象
<eexpress> Guest52565: http://imagebin.org/282055
<Guest52565> eexpress: 这啥？
<zsc> hamo: 我的疑问是__iter__是不是必须定义在类里面?和实例绑定如何??而且前缀是__,是否要考虑name mangling??
<hamo|afk> zsc: 你的意思是给实例定义__iter__方法？
<zsc> hamo|afk: 对
<eexpress> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:0FFEC3BE7F3A45BF62B8D03EC65E8006DD4E54DB&dn=crpd-222+by+onokamun%40mimip2p&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80
<cherrot> maplebeats: 早~
<eexpress> 为什么大家都喜欢长腿九头身的美女，可是至今人类还没进化出这种。不是物竞天择摸。
<cherrot> eexpress: 九头。。。
<cherrot> eexpress: 你好这口啊
<imtxc> 早
<eexpress> cherrot: 你这弱智的。不明白九头身？
<jyf> eexpress: 只是你隔壁省的才喜欢吧
<cherrot> eexpress: 不明白 小姨解释一下啊
<eexpress> cherrot: 自己去搜索
<imtxc> g 九头身
<^k^> imtxc: 九头身 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=九头身 |九头身|顾名思义，就是头和身高的比例为1：9，男性拥有|九头身|，通常身高最少也要有 186CM，除了个别脸部特别小的男性，女性除了脸特别小的，通常身高最少要 |...|
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 因为还没达到生殖选择的情况啊
<cherrot> imtxc: soga...
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 什么时候不是长腿九头身就没后代了
<cherrot> eexpress: 其实胸大屁股大就好了
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 所以，蛤蟆不在乎身材？ lol
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 不在乎
<cherrot> hamo|afk: 我最近胖了 开始懂你了。。
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 老婆当然选人好的
<cherrot> g 蛤蟆
<eexpress> hoho
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 胖了四十斤...
<hamo|afk> cherrot: 懂我什么...
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 我估计我现在比你重了
 * eexpress 其实蛤蟆是生殖选择的
<cherrot> hamo|afk: 上班后肚子变得越来越大
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 那必须的...我估计我瘦了20
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 瘦了20g?!!!!!!
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 羡慕!!!!!
<hamo|afk> iMadper: ...
<jyf> hamo|afk: 身体好了没？
 * hamo|afk nnnnnd
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 你会瘦？奇迹吧
<hamo|afk> jyf: 没，估计下周吧...现在嘴上还全是溃疡
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 那你是瘦了20cm?!
<eexpress> 你再瘦，就成小不点了。
<imtxc> g 蛤蟆瘦死
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 我生病了神...-_-~~
<jyf> hamo|afk: 特么快点好啊
<eexpress> 啊。。。。
<jyf> eexpress: 他是受了
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 20斤啊
<imtxc> 有什么基情
<jyf> 受孕？
<^k^> cherrot: 蛤蟆 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=蛤蟆 not defined.
<jyf> 受精？
<eexpress> jyf: 你还是要有同情心啊，不准调戏蛤蟆
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 做受能减20斤？
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 你可以去试试啊
<eexpress> iMadper: 估计 gfrog_meeting 胖了？
<imtxc> //
<iMadper> eexpress: 不知道诶.. 没见
<eexpress> 20斤？
<cherrot> iMadper: 你逆天了
<eexpress> meeting个屁。。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 看看我们公司那哥们  5个月瘦了87斤
<imtxc> iMadper: 有人要我每天执行一次的线程 sleep 一天.. 靠谱么
<^k^> imtxc: 蛤蟆瘦死 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=蛤蟆瘦死 not defined.
<cherrot> imtxc: 他不想用crontable 么
 * hamo|afk 哎...你们这些人啊...
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 可以问下，啥病不。
<cherrot> g 怀孕
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 扁桃体发炎
<imtxc> cherrot: 因为有其它的线程频率比较高
<^k^> cherrot: 怀孕 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=怀孕 太平洋亲子网|怀孕|手册,陪伴准妈妈轻松度过十月怀胎！提供准妈妈|怀孕|期间最全的 保健、饮食资讯。其中介绍|怀孕|的症状、|怀孕|征兆、如何|怀孕|、|怀孕|知识、胎教、孕期 |...|
<eexpress> 扁桃体发炎，能瘦。。。这不信啊
<cherrot> g 坐月子
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 发烧啊。。。
<cherrot> g 扁桃体
<^k^> cherrot: 坐月子 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=坐月子 太平洋亲子网|坐月子|栏目，为你细数|坐月子|注意事项。例如|坐月子|能洗头吗？|坐月子| 能看电视吗？|坐月子|能上网吗？一年四季|坐月子|注意事项有哪些？|坐月子|期间吃 |...|
<cherrot> g 口活
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 我发烧39度以上烧了5天
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么高大上的东西，加上个计数器，定期调用吧
<eexpress> 发烧最多1周啊
<^k^> cherrot: 口活 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=口活 年经轻轻|口活|就很好，很舒服年经轻轻|口活|就很好，很舒服~~~
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<jyf> eexpress: 我怎么会调戏他 我巴不得他今天就好呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥？
<eexpress> cherrot: 这死家伙。
 * cherrot lol
<jyf> eexpress: 蛤嫫可是minecraft玩家 我还等着他好了去玩游戏
 * hamo|afk ...
<eexpress> jyf: 是吧
<jyf> imtxc: 蛤魔寿司?
<imtxc> onlylove: 定期调用，不就得sleep么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不sleep直接退出不行？
<hamo|afk> onlylove: 退出了谁再执行呢？
<onlylove> imtxc: 用的时候再呼叫
<imtxc> onlylove: 那别的线程怎么办
<eexpress> 可怜的蛤蟆。都不见噶嘛，蛋蛋提起/安慰。
<onlylove> imtxc: 在一个进程里面啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你让他sleep去吧
<hamo|afk> imtxc_away: 就sleep吧，以前我也用过这招
<hamo|afk> imtxc: 好用
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:16 
<jyf> 现在只有我关心蛤魔死活了
<iMadper> imtxc: crond
<imtxc> 什么时候 away 了
<cherrot> imtxc: 我写php的，为了尽可能避免外部依赖 我也用sleep的法子~
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 赶紧胖起来。 http://img.hb.aicdn.com/4bf410739793cf29ac73712439b97cb07249629ee6f69-RgFGC6_fw236
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ image/gif
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 403
<imtxc> cherrot, hamo|afk 好吧
<eexpress> 。。
<cherrot> hamo|afk: too weak
<jyf> eexpress: 球不错
<eexpress> imtxc: 你看，是403?
<eexpress> 那为啥蛤蟆看不到
<imtxc> iMadper: 关键程序里面还有其它的线程需要其它的频率运行
<imtxc> eexpress: 不是啊，抖得很爽
<imtxc> kk 都读出来了
<eexpress> 。。可蛤蟆说403
 * hamo|afk 我确实是403啊..
<eexpress> 改名吧。 hamo|403
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 复制网址就可以
<imtxc> 这两天帝都联通怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你就sleep吧....
<jyf> eexpress: 你听他扯淡  你都被他忽悠到了
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 直接点过去就不行..看来是控制了跳转页了...
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<eexpress> ..好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者, 你把那个写成一个信号处理程序.
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后crond里面每天给他发一次信号
<iMadper> imtxc: 多开心
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后 crond 发信号？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀
<eexpress> imtxc: 你干嘛呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 总觉得睡一天, 不好
<imtxc> iMadper: 那不如我sleep 开心
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 那就睡两个半天
<eexpress> 冬眠期来了？
<imtxc> eexpress: 写个守护进程，里面的一个线程执行频率是24h
<jyf> 估计要产卵了 在积聚能量
<jyf> 等到明年就会上演小蝌蚪找麻麻
<eexpress> imtxc: 没看出，，特色
<cherrot> hamo|afk: 肯定是你填了 http referer
<jyf> 那个根本不限制refer
<hamo|afk> cherrot: 我的IRC程序本来就是个网页
<cherrot> jyf: 不靠referer靠什么给403.
<jyf> cherrot: 你这个呆子  你凭什么认为他说的就是真的？
<jyf> 哺乳动物让两栖动物耍
<cherrot> jyf: ！ soga!
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/264380.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 三星将生产工厂从中国迁至越南以维护手机利润_Samsung 三星_cnBeta.COM
 * hamo|afk 你们这群人啊
 * eexpress 记得蛤蟆面容很老实的啊。
<cherrot> eexpress: 蛤蟆君是腹黑呆萌君
<eexpress> 难道你经常见他？
<cherrot> eexpress: 依稀记得蛤蟆的面容
<jyf> cherrot: 我看是你比较呆 面相忠厚的人更容易忽悠你
<eexpress> cherrot: 问句，你是哪里的。我一直不知道
<jyf> 因为大家都认为他忠厚 所以他可以从忽悠中获得巨大利益 而付出很小的成本
<cherrot> eexpress: 山东的~
<cherrot> jyf: 靠谱
<jyf> 反而是相貌凶恶的人 大家都觉得他是坏人 所以作恶成本反而很高 一般不会忽悠人了
<eexpress> 啊。蛋蛋的基油啊
 * cherrot 噗。。。
 * hamo|afk 家乡基
<eexpress> 这太明显了
<eexpress> hamo|afk: lol
<Niac> jyf： 相由心生
 * hamo|afk 啃得基，家乡基
<jyf> Niac: 狗屁 都是钞票生的
<eexpress> Niac: 你碰触到 jyf 的心理防线了。
<Niac> eexpress: 我说错什么了
<eexpress> 没
<Niac> eexpress: 难道jyf不好看，内心也黑暗？
 * jyf 看到装逼的就不爽 凭什么他们可以装 我就不能装？
<zsc> hamo|afk: 偶验证了下,如果实例有__iter__()就会调,但没有传递self参数....为啥调类的方法就传self呢?
<cherrot> jyf: 那个征婚帖又浮上来了。。
<jyf> cherrot: 恩 被我顶了一贴 不过我是去跟王聪回复的
<hamo|afk> zsc: 因为类方法得知道是什么类
<hamo|afk> zsc: 你这个实例方法，你编写的时候就知道是谁了啊
 * imtxc 买的零食到了，电话没信号怎么破
<jyf> imtxc: 摔地上就破了
<eexpress> Niac: 。。。 jyf 只是外表黑，内心善良
<imtxc> eexpress: jyf | imtxc: 摔地上就破了, 这句话里面你看出来了善良？
<Niac> eexpress: 对于妹子来说外表黑，内心也黑
<eexpress> imtxc: 嘴上恶毒，不代表内心啊
<eexpress> Niac: .. 好吧。支持你言论自由，掐架。我围观。
<jyf> 其实我是黑木耳
<jyf> 里外都黑
<jyf> imtxc: 小秀秀
<Niac> jyf：姐，我错了
<imtxc> jyf: 擦
<zsc> hamo|afk: 偶直觉是::发现是某个类的实例,就应该传self
<imtxc> jyf: 你从哪里挖出来这个称呼
<jyf> imtxc: 嘿嘿 我记得以前看过一个散文 里面的女主就叫秀秀
<imtxc> jyf: 边城
<imtxc> 喔，那是翠翠
<zsc> hamo|afk: 在方法里有判断自己是不是属于类的工具没
<Niac> imtxc：翠翠最后跟谁了？
<hamo|afk> zsc: python不是有装饰器？
<hamo|afk> zsc: @staticmethod
<hamo|afk> zsc: @classmethod
<jyf> imtxc: 不是边城  不过确实是民国散文 以前赶集时候在书摊买了10块钱三本的书里的
<jyf> 感觉很直
 * hamo|afk ...
<zsc> hamo|afk: 刚学,不知道
<jyf> decorator?
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 赶紧，正好忽悠
<jyf> hamo|afk: 这个问题跟decorator有个毛关系 type instanceof不就行了
<hamo|afk> jyf: 我这不是忽悠呢么
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/264325.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 特斯拉廉价版电动车或2015年发布_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<hamo|afk> zsc: 听jyf的
<jyf> hamo|afk: 好人一生不溃疡
<hamo|afk> jyf: 1024
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 火狐附加组件安装的软件包，下载在哪个目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453548 火狐浏览器，附加组件。 安装的软件包，下载在哪个目录？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 10:39
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 局域网内共享apt的缓冲？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453549 2台机器，每台update/upgrade，感觉占用带宽。 有啥好办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-12-13 10:44
<eexpress> 看帖子
<imtxc> Niac: 那我怎么知道嘛
<maplebeats> cherrot: 老子受不了了
<maplebeats> eexpress: 拜神
 * maplebeats 求rmb
<Niac> imtxc：小说也是，电影也是，死一个人就完了，根本就没个最终结局
<imtxc> Niac: 读者自己有自己的想法啊
<onlylove> Niac: 什么叫最终结局，来说说灰姑娘的最终结局？
<onlylove> Niac: 只要有后代留下来，故事就没完没了
<Niac> 最讨厌电影续集不断，都是坑爹的货
<October21> 周瑜打黄盖
<Niac> onlylove: 重点是翠翠是孤独一生，还是随便嫁人了
<October21> 郁郁而终
<eexpress> maplebeats: 把身份证报来，我给你建一个工资帐号。
<Niac> October21: 不记得有写啊
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 我也要
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 好啊。邮件给我。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 打我支付宝吧？
<eexpress> maplebeats: 。。标准的公司行为啊
<October21> Niac: 作者没直接写吧？
<October21> 后人臆测的
 * eexpress 正愁没身份证信息
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 打我支付宝吧
<Niac> October21: 坑啊
<eexpress> 公司行为，税务要查的。怎么可能支付宝
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 那我给你我银行卡号好了
<maplebeats> 你可以以个人名义打我卡里
<eexpress> 身份信息要真，银行帐号可假
<October21> Niac: 你是文科生吗？在乎这干什么？
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 保真
<Niac> October21: 非要文科生才看小说吗
<October21> 文章也不是写翠翠的一生
<eexpress> 好吧。发邮件吧。马上你就是我们公司副总了。
<October21> Niac: 不要太感性了，我的话也有问题
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神又开了个什么公司。。
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 无险一金都有了。虽然银行帐号是我的。lol
<Niac> October21: 好吧
<eexpress> 蛤总
<October21> Niac: 太入戏了
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 壕
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 开个公司买药和医疗器械吧
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 这TM才是刚需啊
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 你就发烧一次而已。这也刚需
<hamo|afk> eexpress: s/买/卖
<maplebeats> 神总
<Niac> October21: 不疯癫不成活
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 中国13亿人那
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 一人发烧一次，还不是刚需
<eexpress> 。。你居然希望13亿人都发烧啊
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 谁一辈子没发过一次烧
<eexpress> 而且，我一点都不懂医药。这不亏死哦
<eexpress> 卖假药？
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 不用懂，我觉得门诊那些医生也不懂，我一个扁桃体炎给我开了6种消炎药
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/264309.htm  hamo|afk
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 基于Minecraft实现的计算机工程：一期开发视频_cnBeta 软件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<hamo|afk> jyf: 看了，太NB了
<eexpress> 阿莫西林涂颜色，当伟哥卖？
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 这个不行，阿莫西林有可能吃死人的...
<eexpress> 扁桃体炎，只需要一种啊。冰博散。
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 吊水
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 我是急性的
<eexpress> 好的冰博散，真的，就医治急性的啊
<eexpress> 喷一次，立刻见效
 * hamo|afk 看看去
<zsc_> jyf: 不行呀,没法判断方法是不是某个类的,isinstance()可以判断实例
<hamo|afk> g 冰博散
<^k^> hamo|afk: 冰博散 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=冰博散 2012年12月28日 |...| 12月26日，人民微博联手人民网舆情监测室共同发布《2012年人民微博政务影响力 报告》。报告公布了十大政务机构微博、十大公务人员微博、十大 |...|
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 谷哥都不知道...
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 假药吧...
<eexpress> 小时候，搞过一次，咽喉全堵了。一次就通，3次全好。
<eexpress> 胡说。
<eexpress> 你打拼音，估计字不同
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 后面上头孢抗生素，妈的1g要快20块钱...这钱挣得不要太爽啊
<eexpress> 冰薄散？
<eexpress> 草。这都找不到
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 还是木有...
 * hamo|afk 我读书少你不要忽悠我...
<eexpress> 反正药店有，只是没中医自己配的好。
 * hamo|afk 中药能不吃就不吃。。。
<eexpress> 。。。
<eexpress> 粉子。喷的
<eexpress> 西药才能不吃最好不吃啊
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 至少人家怎么代谢，什么副作用都清楚
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 我怕吃了重要头上长角...
<eexpress> 清楚个屁。西药都是10到20年的经验，才成药的。
<eexpress> 副作用全不清楚
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 还好啊，我看我买的西药上各种副作用列那么多
<eexpress> 没见伟哥，又治妇科病了？
 * hamo|afk ...
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 恩, 都写的是"请遵医嘱, 孕妇忌食"之类的
<eexpress> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> eexpress: 我是说真的, 我见的药都这么写
<eexpress> 口腔溃疡我的昨天才好 五毛钱一个小瓶的冰薄散 吃21金维它 三天就能好..有经验的飘过... 回复 _达芬亓 冰硼散,用棉棒抹伤口上面,一天两三次 回
<eexpress> 冰薄散
 * hamo|afk 看看去
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 你说的这个我在用啊
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 名字不一样，成分差不多
<eexpress> 找老中医去配。
<eexpress> 药店的不行哦。
<void1> 冰薄散 是什么？
<eexpress> 记得有熊胆啥的。药店的有这？
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 没有...
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 熊是人类的好朋友！
<eexpress> 好吧
<iMadper> 口腔溃疡, 直接白酒 + 食盐, 涂上去就行了呀
 * iMadper 每次都这样
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • "没有定义根文件系统，请回到分区菜单已修正此错误"怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453550 在win7（32位）上用wubi安装12.04版本的ubuntu，重启机器后提示"没有定义根文件系统，请回到分区菜单已修正此错误"，该怎么解决啊！！急！本人菜鸟希望写详细点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwe123zml —
<^k^> ─> 2013-12-13 11:01
 * hamo|afk 我不是要治口腔溃疡啊
 * hamo|afk 急性扁桃体炎啊。。。
<eexpress> 就是扁桃体。
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 你还有扁桃体?!
<eexpress> 一辈子不会再得这病了。
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 你割了？这个不是说是免疫器官，不能乱割么？
<eexpress> 这2家伙又来劲了。lol
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 扁桃体切除 是很多人都做的呀
<eexpress> iMadper: 不会吧。
<maplebeats> iMadper: 切了有什么好处
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 好吧，这是我第一次得扁桃体炎
<CyrusYzGTt> 竟然在讲医学
 * cherrot 扁桃体至今健在
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 自己百度"扁桃体切除"
<iMadper> cherrot: 好运气...
<eexpress> 啥地方，习惯性阉割？ iMadper
 * iMadper 扁桃体切除可比阑尾切除常见多了
<eexpress> 切割。。
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 我知道可以割啊...但是后面不是都不建议切除了么
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> eexpress: 主要集中在湖南湖北和广东一代
<cherrot> g 扁桃体切除
<^k^> cherrot: 扁桃体切除 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=扁桃体切除 |扁桃体|炎|切除|术适用于|扁桃体|炎反复急性发作，|扁桃体|过度肥大，|扁桃体|良性肿瘤等 症，手术方法分为剥离法、挤切法。手术后会有出血、伤口感染等并发症。本专题为 |...|
<eexpress> 胡说吧。没听说过。hehe
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 什么样的扁桃体应该切除呢？一般认为，6岁以下的儿童扁桃体有重要的生理功能，任意切除将降低机体免疫力，一般不实行手术。
<eexpress> 冰薄散 冰薄散 配去
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 你多大?
<eexpress> 你多大。。。这问题啥意思
<cherrot> eexpress: 蛤蟆有一个手掌这么大
<eexpress> 估计应该切除气囊。而不是扁桃体。
<eexpress> 阑尾没了的。请举手。
<hamo|afk> 还没动过任何级别的手术...
<eexpress> 缝，，，这拼音咋打不出。
<eexpress> 缝针的，算在内没。 hamo|afk
<imtxc> eexpress: 扁桃体没有多大作用了
<hamo|afk> eexpress: 甚至没缝过针
<eexpress> imtxc: 不知道
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 哦。原生皮肤啊。高级。
 * cherrot 我阑尾也健在
<eexpress> iMadper: 你的都没了？
<zsc_> 阉割余生啊..
<iMadper> cherrot: 烂尾当然在了, 但是扁桃体竟然还在... 你之前没得过扁桃体炎?!??!!?!   cc  hamo|afk
<cherrot> iMadper: 没啊 身体倍儿棒 吃嘛嘛香
<eexpress> 扁桃体竟然还在。。。医生切割错了？ iMadper
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 真没得过
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 这是第一次
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 等你再发炎两次, 你就想割掉了...
<hamo|afk> iMadper: 争取不发...
<iMadper> hamo|afk: 恩, 没事吃点儿橙子什么的, 补充点儿维生素
 * imtxc 目前阑尾跟扁桃体都建在
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是你摸一下你的蛋蛋, 是不是已经少了一个??? cc hamo|afk
<imtxc> ..
<eexpress> imtxc: 去告状去。mailto: adam
 * hamo|afk 已经截图...
<maplebeats> 蛋蛋不在
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<imtxc> 等他下午出现，就发截图
<eexpress> 然后 iMadper 就被逼请客一周。
<iMadper> eexpress: 跟我啥关系? 蛋蛋又不是 adam
 * eexpress 订机票去
<eexpress> 逻辑关系别问我。我只想别人请客。lol
<iMadper> ...
 * imtxc 收个二手座机电话....
<macint0sh> 好热闹
 * cherrot 吃饭
<adam8157> 教授走了?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥叫纯洁无瑕的hamo?
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157: 纯洁无暇的蛋蛋。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 刚做了手术, 近两个星期都是残障人士了
<jiero> adam8157: 不惜自残在台湾接受治疗？
<adam8157> jiero: 在帝都呢现在
<jiero> adam8157: 哦
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么回事？做什么手术？
<adam8157> jiero: 手上割掉一块肉 取出一根刺儿
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你被谁袭击了？
<adam8157> jiero: 有次hiking导致的
<jiero> adam8157: 山上摔树上了？
<adam8157> jiero: 不记得....
<jiero> adam8157: 话说，以前看很多东西都是人从高处摔到树上活下来。。实际上我怎么觉得会被刺穿。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 喝可可。成本也不低。买了乌拉圭牛奶和美国可可粉。。。
<adam8157> jiero: gaoji
<jiero> adam8157: 乌拉圭，地球的另外一端。
<jiero> adam8157: 高级什么，美洲土著喝的，喝茶和咖啡和酒的才能高级。
<adam8157> jiero: 两周内不能喝酒 =,=
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。喝酒你上瘾了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 戒酒和戒毒哪个难？
<adam8157> jiero: 看什么毒 有的毒品比烟酒依赖性都低
<jiero> adam8157: 也是，黄毒很难戒
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么了
<imtxc> 戒酒了？
<jiero> imtxc: 他在需要探望。
<imtxc> jiero: 啊？我刚掉线了，不知道前后文
<jiero> imtxc: 快去  adam8157	jiero: 刚做了手术, 近两个星期都是残障人士了
<imtxc> jiero: 啊
<jiero> imtxc: 要欺负 adam8157 是时候了
<imtxc> jiero: 我就记得 iMadper 刚才说 adam8157 做手术了，原来他说的是真的
<imtxc> hamo|afk: 截的图呢
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 如何搭建Ubuntu的私有云 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453553 1. 云的定义； 可以伸缩的计算体； 2. 云的实现； 2.1 网格计算； 2.2 虚拟化； 2.3 网络化； 3. 云的底层架构； 3.1 网络计算，操作系统； 3.2 网格计算的算法； 3.3 主板和CPU上面的网络化和虚拟化的设计； 统计信息: 发表于 由 comperocean — 2013-12-1
<^k^> ─> 3 12:28
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • WIN7下安装ubuntu，失败，不知所措，请大家帮忙，有详细描述 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453554 按照网上的教程一步步的做，之前成功在台式机上win7下安装了ubuntu 但是今天在自己笔记本上安装就出问题了 我在磁盘最后划分了20G准备安装ubuntu 用easyBCD进行引导进入了安装的界面，但是跳出来的
<^k^> ─> 是这个界面： stdin: is a directory unable to open '/dev/sda' mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. th …
<jiero> 2013年9月进口了很多食物么？ 9月是收获的季节？
 * cherrot 撸起
<imtxc> 团体车票咋不能定大兰州的呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我啥时候说了?!
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/282067
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以是你做手术了呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 媒体的关键字最近又要换成 春运|车票 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有提到 adam8157 吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 好顶赞!
<imtxc> .......
<iMadper> imtxc: 该!
<imtxc> 咋给我踢了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的客户端也自动显示图片?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我就随便踢得 不要在意细节
<iMadper> adam8157: 这东西能发出panic信息吗?  http://item.jd.com/687283.html
<imtxc> .........
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【优越者Y-7504】优越者（UNITEK） Y-7504 PCI-E转RS232双串口台式机扩展卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<adam8157> iMadper: 能 吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 行, 那我买几个
<adam8157> iMadper: 先买一个试试
<iMadper> adam8157: 行.
<imtxc> iMadper: 买几个？
<adam8157> iMadper: 这相当于原生了 我感觉
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我觉得比usb的靠谱多了
<jiero> cherrot: 回来了？
<zsc_> py多继承的dynamic ordering是神马意思?
<zsc_> http://code.bulix.org/purqet-85207
<^k^> zsc_ ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<zsc_> 谁给解释i下
<dchxcrow> 233
<eexpress> imtxc: 你这一句话的截图，你这是作死呢。
<eexpress> 在没 hamo|afk 内部配合的情况下，你敢对抗。
<imtxc> 欲加之罪，何患无词啊
<imtxc> 残暴的 op
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不把上下文一起弄出来? 那样就可以直接ban你了
<eexpress> 先让 hamo|afk 去人肉限制蛋蛋，再贴图嘛。笨。
<jusss> 快被nv玩死了，今天升级了下系统，nv官驱又大不开了，直接Xorg错误
<jusss> 还有那个烦死人的glx
<eexpress> 官方驱动，你抱怨这，说明你傻了。
<jusss> ..
 * imtxc 刷多看中
<jusss> nv干脆别出linux的驱动多好
<jusss> 以前nv官驱原来根本就不支持optimus laptop
<eexpress> 多看，估计死掉。预祝你
<jusss> 319.17之后貌似才能用nv渲染 集显输出的方式在optimus laptop上使用nv官方驱动
<October21> imtxc: kindle那个版本？
<jusss> 人家optimus根本就不是跟linux准备的。。。擦
<imtxc> October21: 4
<jusss> 干脆取消linux驱动算了，眼不见心不烦
<October21> 你是为了看多看的书才刷的？
<lpy> iMadper: 上次那个果然是冲突！！！
<October21> 我为了支持其它格式就装了koreader
<imtxc> October21: 是啊，为了能看在多看上买到的书
<eexpress> 4是啥版本
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 4就是4呀
<eexpress> 只知道kpw的，路过。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋蛋被切了？
<onlylove> jusss: 是nv太高估自己了，以为笔记本制造商会在主板上留俩接口给显示器
<maplebeats> 我死了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 手上的一个疤
<gfrog> adam8157: 你割了？
<gfrog> eexpress: ee神
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 结果里头还有一根刺儿
<eexpress> "感觉K4不需要戴套"
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<eexpress> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> adam8157: 刺儿？
<maplebeats> eexpress: K4是哪儿
<eexpress> 问 imtxc
<maplebeats> imtxc: 说说
<imtxc> maplebeats: 啥
<maplebeats> K4
<imtxc> maplebeats: kindle 4
<maplebeats> 是啥玩意
<imtxc> maplebeats: ..
<maplebeats> 电子产品还有需要套子的？
<October21> 不同定价策略的kindle电纸书
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个疤最新起源是去爬山时被刺到 然后长疙瘩 然后用去痣的方法变成了一个疤, 里头有根刺儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是被刺到
<jusss> onlylove: optimus laptop，nv就只负责渲染，还是用集显输出，真恶心，但是台式机的nv独显有显示器接口可以直接用nv输出
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<imtxc> October21: 其实多看可以和原系统一起存在的
<imtxc> October21: 双系统，重启切换
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥，永久留下的记号了？
<Niac> 怎么做
<adam8157> eexpress: 割了 没记号了
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> 皮肤不完整的蛋蛋了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你怎么不叫医生给你刻一下
<eexpress> 还是蛤蟆完整
<maplebeats> eexpress: 试过了？
<adam8157> 赞
<eexpress> hamo|afk: 有人不信你
<jusss> onlylove: intel的hd3000硬解一个多小时后开始卡了是怎么回事？
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说了，烫手了，需要降温了
<jusss> 一开始的色调失真可以接受，到结尾了开始卡了，这怎么接受呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你家显卡和cpu一起干活一小时不烫手？
<jusss> onlylove: 我笔记本的n卡算彻底废了，用bbb真能关掉n卡吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我其实建议你装windows
<jusss> onlylove: 我有win7...双系统，
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以在windows里面装虚拟机
<jusss> onlylove: 突然发现现在内核升级好快，昨晚发现都到3.12.4了
<jusss> onlylove: 在不到一周内，从3.12.2到3.12.4了
<onlylove> jusss: 我在用3.2.0，不急
<jusss> onlylove: 每升级一次都要编译次驱动，感觉真恶心
<onlylove> jusss: 谁让你升级了
<jusss> onlylove: 我还不小心安装了3.10 lts
<onlylove> jusss: 新的kernel能更省电么？
<onlylove> jusss: 新的kernel还是性能更好，或者能驱动原来不能驱动的硬件
<onlylove> jusss: 你看谁家服务器没事升级kernel玩
<jusss> onlylove: 话说为什么lts要从3.10开始，我感觉应该从2.6.x开始，2.6.x维护了多少年呀
<iMadper> stable kernel的升级并不提升性能或者增加新特性, 而是对重要bug的修复.  cc  jusss  onlylove
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得3.1有个电源衰减的bug，就是pcie电源管理那个，修好了没
<iMadper> jusss: 谁说2.6.x就没有longterm了?
<iMadper> jusss: https://www.kernel.org/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: The Linux Kernel Archives
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去看.
<iMadper> onlylove: 发bug的mail看看
<onlylove> iMadper: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxMDk
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Linux 3.9 Still Toying With PCI-E ASPM, Hot-Plugging
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似还没好的样子
<iMadper> onlylove: 要邮件列表的链接呀
<jusss> iMadper: 原来真有。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就知道这么个东西，pcie aspm
<iMadper> onlylove: pci的东西问adam, uefi的再来问我
<onlylove> adam8157: 粗来
<adam8157> onlylove: 好了很多 pcie的aspm
<jusss> 今天都要出3.12.5了。。。
<jusss> 一周升级3次
<jusss> 真快
<onlylove> adam8157: 你自己的机器上可以试吧，好像x230有那个特性
<onlylove> http://www.aptchina.com/zhuanli/7449826/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 一种Linux下PCI EXPRESS热插拔的方法_专利查询下载_中国应用技术网
<palomino|working> 。。。
<onlylove> 浪潮的……
<palomino|working> pcie都热插拔
<palomino|working> 太丧心病狂了
<adam8157> onlylove: 找不到当时的讨论了, 总之是这么回事. 之前的问题是这个特性支持的问题导致耗电过多, 不是说支持不支持会影响耗电
<adam8157> palomino|working: 去看acpi 5, cpu mem都可以热拔插
<palomino|working> cpu mem我知道
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我主要是不明白，浪潮为啥要搞这个专利
<palomino|working> 为了告别人?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这个专利使用要钱么
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<iMadper> palomino|working: pci-e一直就是特插拔的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 内存我都热插拔了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 拔好说
<iMadper> palomino|working: 插才好说
<palomino|working> 插不怕小手一抖么
<onlylove> 插怕烧掉？
<palomino|working> 手一歪，把cpu散热器撞掉了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 旁边有半导体制冷器，先糊上
<palomino|working> 先用凉手顶一下
<onlylove> palomino|working: 就烫熟了
<palomino|working> lol
<eexpress> 还经常热插拔？摸摸额头是不是发烧
<macint0sh> 这么强？
<jusss> palomino|working: 你有11寸的小本没，感觉小本携带方便看电影也不错
<palomino|working> 没有
<palomino|working> 我有10寸平板
<jusss> palomino|working: 下次再买想买小尺寸的了
<palomino|working> 携带不方便看电影也不错
<jusss> palomino|working: 平板没键盘。。
<onlylove> macint0sh: 服务器或者大型机上插拔个内存和CPU不是常事么
<macint0sh> 那种是正常
 * MeaCulpa 完蛋，手贱在BB里面开了下google sync, 把联系人都删了，然后这货还End of Life
<onlylove> jusss: 小本就是携带方便，看电影还得大屏
<macint0sh> 我只热插拔过scsi
<onlylove> scsi……高端硬盘
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉14寸的笔记本有点沉
<onlylove> 现在的x86上，scsi不多了
<macint0sh> sata我都不敢
<onlylove> jusss: 你买ultra啊
<onlylove> macint0sh: sata可以的
<jusss> onlylove: 我去搜下
<Guest15746> scsi 硬拔？
<macint0sh> onlylove：据说可以 我没试过
<jusss> onlylove: 超级本价格太坑爹
<onlylove> macint0sh: esata听说过没
<jusss> onlylove: 买它还不如买个苹果可以装b好
<macint0sh> onlylove：听说过没用过
<onlylove> jusss: 你脑子坏掉了
<onlylove> jusss: http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-3175254-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ [洋葱品本]惬意生活——NEC Lavie Z win8新配置简评_超极本论坛
<onlylove> jusss: 装B有毛用
<palomino|working> esata...
<palomino|working> 当初设计esata的
<palomino|working> 不知道怎么想的
<palomino|working> 不带电源
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那货以为和USB一样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 可以插上就供电
<macint0sh> 请教怎样快速回复某人？必须打出来吗？
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-868958-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 送给妹妹的礼物，NEC LaVie X 15寸超极本开箱 - 笔记本电脑 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> jusss: 我上班的地方不知道怎么搞的，mbp经常有死机的
<onlylove> jusss: 白屏黑屏都有
<onlylove> jusss: 玩轻薄，还得看日货
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> zimbra死了……
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么会.. 我还在用..
<jusss> onlylove: 我正在搜bbb干掉nv的帖子，不想nv耗着电散着热不公作
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ..
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: google sync 还活着？
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，服务器假死，这边网络维护
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还以为你是说这东西以后就不再支持和销售了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你是写了篇帖子关于bbb干掉nv的在论坛？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 死了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我不知道死了阿，用来一同步，妈的联系人就没了
<imtxc> 联系人存SIM卡才是王道啊.....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哎，没服务的bb各种死
<maplebeats> jusss: 不知道
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在好多了，至少有混刷的可以不断网
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<jusss> maplebeats: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=382269
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: 笔记本双显卡集合帖 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哎，麻烦，主要是Google不停的在关闭对外服务，自己玩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 装语盒，还可以同步
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过开始好像要交3块钱保护费才给用。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，我在走QQ 同步曲线救国
<imtxc> gfrog: 自己搭个服务器玩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不如语盒。还能推送twitter，weibo
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只有QQ不倒...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  语盒是啥？连接
<imtxc> 那个语电通同步 google task, 日历之类的没问题
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 坚决不给qq看我的通信录
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 废话少说，连接...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我对中文网络信息没嗅觉
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: http://code.google.com/p/yuchberry/
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: yuchberry - 语盒——基于移动互联网，高效、快捷、安全的推送个人邮件、Weibo、Gtalk - Google Project Hosting
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ^ 对，就这个
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 同步邮件也很快
<imtxc> 推送的
<macint0sh> gfrog ： bb是啥 连接
<imtxc> http://www.blackberry.com/ macint0sh
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Cell Phones, Smartphones & Mobile Phones from BlackBerry.com
<macint0sh> 果然是机器人。。。
 * cherrot 被头儿看见撸了。。
<imtxc> 撸是啥，连接
<imtxc> lol
<macint0sh> 额。。。那就一起来吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: imtxc 越来越觉得把鸡蛋都放在Google那箩筐里越来越不靠谱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 同感
<macint0sh> qq 连接
<imtxc> 现在就 搜索、邮件，日历
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 是时候和G拜拜了，是在是习惯了，但是自从有了 Android, G越来越封闭...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 目前只有邮件还绑在gmail，通讯录已经扔进icloud了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: icloud...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 通讯录就没有统一的类似csv的么...哎
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 自己做LDAP啊
<imtxc> 通讯录就SIM卡啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没必要吧，纯文本
<eexpress> 没规范
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: sim 卡存不下
<imtxc> 加电话本
<imtxc> 额
<gfrog> imtxc: 手机丢了你就傻B了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 通讯录一直是最没规范的。
<gfrog> imtxc: 连你妈电话都找不回来
<imtxc> gfrog: 电话本备份啊，目前我通讯录不超过50, 这种方式有效
<eexpress> 备份到邮箱啊。 gfrog
<imtxc> gfrog: 重要电话记几个在脑子，万一出门没电还有救
<gfrog> eexpress: 你这是上世纪的做法
<gfrog> imtxc: 你这是码农做法
<eexpress> 你有更好的再说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 语盒的网站自作聪明给我英文，表达又不明确...
<imtxc> ........
<gfrog> imtxc: 你这是屌丝码农做法
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，貌似默认就是英文
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 怎么把我现在的gcc 4.6.3升级为48.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453557 求高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 tellsgo — 2013-12-13 14:25
<imtxc> gfrog, MeaCulpa 让你们用英文系统
<gfrog> eexpress: 早就直接扔进icloud了，几个设备之间自动同步
<eexpress> email也是上世纪的做法。
<eexpress> 带i的，不碰了
<imtxc> gfrog: 那你不是把绑定从 G 搬到 I
<eexpress> 不是开源自主的方法
<imtxc> gfrog, MeaCulpa 对了，别用语盒的同步联系人功能
 * cherrot iGoogle
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<gfrog> imtxc: 为毛线？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我就是要找能同步我联系人的
<iMadper> 你们看到上面的帖子了吗? gcc 4.6.3 要升级到48.... 查着44代呢....
<imtxc> gfrog, MeaCulpa 用一次你就知道了，丢联系人，删联系人，各种乱
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 蜡笔？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 传exchange服务上
<gfrog> imtxc: 就同步一次然后扔了他，很简单
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: https://www.labi.com/home
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 蜡笔同步 - 手机同步专家
 * eexpress 企业是不可靠的
<onlylove> 唉，记到小本子上就好了……
<imtxc> onlylove: sim卡存不下的数量，在本子上记太费劲，你这是两世纪前的做法
<eexpress> 只有freedesktop.org搞一种通讯录的中间交换格式标准出来，才会大同。
<alvin_rxg> Title: www (@ freedesktop.org)
<jusss>  palomino|working 可
<jusss> palomino|working: 你在用bbb?
<palomino|working> bbb是啥
<palomino|working> 噢
<palomino|working> 我不需要
<iMadper> eexpress: 然后搞出来的是大家都用excel来做中间格式? lol~
<palomino|working> 我台式机啊。。
<eexpress> iMadper: fd没你这么傻。lol
<MeaCulpa> 黑莓真不好用，没 BIS
<MeaCulpa> 没bis的话真不方便
<MeaCulpa> 但是其他手机摸起来太傻了
<eexpress> i   bumblebee                            - NVIDIA Optimus support
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<eexpress> 15:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 640M] (rev ff)
<jusss> eexpress: 你在用bbb?
<eexpress> 纯关闭显卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的方法手机没电一样用
<jusss> eexpress: 我也想这样，要不nv一直在耗着我笔记本的电
<eexpress> 那你应该看到rev ff
<onlylove> ee居然是640M的卡
<eexpress> onlylove: 高级？低级？640M
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<jusss> eexpress: 那n卡驱动还需要装吗？
<onlylove> eexpress: 说起来中等偏下一点
<eexpress> 不需要
<eexpress> onlylove: 是吧。
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<onlylove> eexpress: G610M那种，直接不如hd4K
<eexpress> 反正用不到。
<eexpress> 家里有4000
<eexpress> 独显卡
<eexpress> optirun 唯一跑过一次那渲染测试。
<jusss> eexpress: 那直接装bumblebee和bbswitch这两个包就行了？
<eexpress> 忘记了。自己去看帖子吧。不需要折腾啥
<eexpress> 步骤折腾的帖子，都是害人的。
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<onlylove> eexpress: 其实我觉得jusss应该会多折腾下，只是感觉
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: labi貌似不错，但是我没在手机蜡笔客户端上看到哪里可以登录...
<eexpress> 他喜欢折腾，显得高级。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那app点开了就直接进去同步了...完全不之所云...
<jusss> eexpress: xterm: This should not happen. Why is it so?
<jusss> eexpress: xterm会说话了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我手机上带的是nearme
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不会吧？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我之前用过，忘记了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哎，现在一般国内的软件都不会用了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 进去就是sync...我都不知道用户在哪里设置...
<eexpress> jusss: ?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那怎么同步到你的账户里面嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道，都没看到哪里有登录
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 菜单
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我才注册一个labi帐号，又没告诉他我手机...
<eexpress> 没菜单？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 菜单有，option...
<MeaCulpa> 没见有用户登录
<jusss> eexpress: xterm跟我说xterm: This should not happen. Why is it so?
<eexpress> jusss: 不懂。截图
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 也许是要再labi网站绑定手机号的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 就要绑定手机号
<eexpress> 绑定的软件，慎重
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我没见哪里有绑定...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 注册的时候
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 哦，藏的比较深...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这labi是不是倒闭了...收不到验证码
<jusss> eexpress: 现在没装nv驱动，系统在启动时检测到它会怎么样？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是都注册成功了么
<eexpress> jusss: 缺省驱动嘛。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 注册时候没问我手机的
<jusss> eexpress: 我看到有文章说需要在关机时要给n卡供电
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 自动读取短信的软件，慎重
<eexpress> jusss: 自己去搜索吧。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 乃打开的方式不对？
<jusss> eexpress: 需要在关机时重新给n卡供电？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不登录的话，在手机上不能使用 同步 功能啊
<jusss> eexpress: 我就装了intel和modesetting驱动，别的没装
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道，可能很久以前装过...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 设置-软件设置-清除帐号数据
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你说labi网站里？
<eexpress> server安装？那就当没这卡
<jusss> eexpress: 网上还说如果只是断n卡的电的话，只需要bbswitch就可以了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 手机上
<eexpress> nnnnd 自己去问网上
<jusss> eexpress: 好吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa:
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 注册时候只有一个用户名，你要同步的话，就得手机短信验证
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10安装需要联网么，如何在WIN8下安装，实现双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453559 ubuntu 13.10安装需要联网么！！！ 如何在WIN8\WIN7下安装，实现WIN8\WIN7和UBUNTU双系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 a406599452 — 2013-12-13 15:02
<eexpress> © 2013 labi.com imtxc 你也敢推荐
<alvin_rxg> Title: 蜡笔同步 - 手机同步专家 (@ labi.com)
<imtxc> eexpress: ....
<imtxc> eexpress: 同步进去，再导出来，然后卸载？
 * eexpress 只同步到139.com和gmail
<eexpress> 数据是自己的
 * MeaCulpa 有点乱....不过也习惯了，国内网站都乱
<imtxc> eexpress: labi有个好处，可以 黑莓-蜡笔-安卓-google 的方式实现跟  google 的双向同步.......
<eexpress> 自带的app去同步，算啥
 * imtxc 亲测可行...
<eexpress> 数据不安全啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 安全性我不care
<imtxc> 那倒是，这种网站
<eexpress> 。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 枕边人都要提防的社会，通讯录算个啥？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 熟悉的人都要留一手的社会，通讯录算个啥？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 那可以去zoho
<MeaCulpa> 反正暴露的是别人的信息不是我的，hooh
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> eexpress: 快远程删了酷啪手机里面你的电话
<eexpress> 他没
<MeaCulpa> hoho
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 好妖，我觉得是我的黑莓混刷mod比较妖怪，labi主页里都有了短信，我手机里却没受到...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .......
<imtxc> 这么奇怪？
<imtxc> 肯定你之前用过
<eexpress> 短信被接管了嘛。lol
<imtxc> 恩，会同步短信和通话记录的
<imtxc> 不怕，反正通话记录之类的已经有很多部门记录了，不介意多 labi 一家
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 就是我开了labi的页面，labi发我一个验证短信，我手机没看到，labi里面已经同步过来了....然后labi表示短信同步失败
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: +1
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 短信验证不了的话是不能同步那些的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 所以应该是老帐号的关系
 * eexpress 估计ls2个，除开暧昧短信，没其他的。不care
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 暧昧短信都不care
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 网页上你的 id 前面有个绿点儿才说明正常
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 光明磊落
<eexpress> 就是说这样啊。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 有绿点
<eexpress> 光明磊落包二奶。记得是一个成语？
<imtxc> 高级了。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 反正这年头亲妈给我打电话叫我汇款我也不信
 * imtxc 信也不汇…… 没有啊....
<eexpress> 你，妈不是用alipay的嘛
 * MeaCulpa 我妈连手机都不会用....
 * MeaCulpa 我老婆不会用taobao，支付宝
<eexpress> 这话说的。。。
 * MeaCulpa 我爸会用手机...
<eexpress> 用手机砸核桃？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 亲妈不会叫我汇款
<MeaCulpa> 话说我lp从来不用网银之类，都是电话银行
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，亲妈一般都是汇钱来
<imtxc> jyf: 我现在就担心的是亲妈被骗给我汇钱。。。
<eexpress> 酷胖的亲妈住哪里？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我还遇到过一次的，说要我汇钱过去，我直接回复妈，上次说好打过来的20w呢...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 是阿
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 所以我从没告诉我妈atm可以转帐
<imtxc> 不过我也不用太担心，我妈除了信用社，连银行里面什么样子都不知道....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 其实很简单，只要告诉她atm转帐要手续费，她就死也不会去 :)
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> 好像你们在讨论49年的时代？
<MeaCulpa> 我可以想象，她会和骗子争辩，要手续费的阿！
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没阿，前几年我去银行，人家问我要半网银不，我都是问，苹果机支持不...
<imtxc> eexpress: 没有啊，我妈真的只会在信用社用存折
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 又有气势又回绝了别人
<eexpress> 可是你们的妈，，似乎很久前的。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在人家会说，先生我们只支持苹果不支持你的黑莓喔
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，我践兔
<iIlL10Oo> gentoo for 手机
<MeaCulpa> 说来苹果立功不小阿，要不是那些智能手机，现在所谓的网银还是在玩usb key ActiveX证书那套吧
<MeaCulpa> 还是智能手机逼的
<iIlL10Oo> 我打算买个 a820t 4核 刷gentoo ，不知道支持不
 * imtxc 马蛋热死了
<eexpress> 为了贱兔而贱兔。不蛋疼？ iIlL10Oo
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 真疼
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 蛋已经煮熟了
<imtxc> 现在玩 activex 的网银还很多啊
<iIlL10Oo> 吃蛋
<jusss> eexpress: 我貌似关掉了nv卡，lspci|grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce 610M] (rev ff)
<eexpress> jusss: 对
<imtxc> 我一同学，在飞天诚信码字，还玩那些呢
<jusss> eexpress: ibus crash...
<eexpress> pc上又没变化。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 反正我现在不懂了，有电话银行，短信银行，手机银行，网上银行
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 只要手机支付宝，其他都不需要了
<onlylove> eexpress: 看到了吧，jusss那个就是610M，那货和i5的hd4k比还不知道哪个厉害
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 手机丢了怎么办
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 再买个
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 我那个手机才600元
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 我是说手机丢了你的钱怎么办
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 钱在支付宝里面，不在手机里面
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 前几天有人测过捡到手机可以把你支付宝里面的所有钱转走
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 登录密码和支付密码都能通过短信找回
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 安全设置之类也能通过短信验证取消
<jusss> 我有点明白 CyrusYzGTt 以前经常发生的ibus崩溃问题了，我这也是。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: android有个解锁手势
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 我是说支付宝不安全，不是说手机客户端不安全
 * maplebeats 你们知道运维到底是干嘛的么
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 别人只要有你的 sim 卡，就都搞定了
<jusss> eexpress: 为什么安装完bbswitch还得手动加载模块？
<zsc_> py2.7的dynamic ordering计算有现成的函数没有
<zsc_> http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.3/mro/
<^k^> zsc_ ⇪ ti: The Python 2.3 Method Resolution Order
<zsc_> 这里最后有一个
<eexpress> onlylove: 不在意型号，那是电脑城工人的事情。lol
<onlylove> maplebeats: 运维就是干杂活的
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 手机丢了，就好比被人绑架，只能靠法律了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 干杂活知道呢，哪些杂活呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> 2k 联系人 。。。。sync到一半..
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你这典型的诈骗犯啊。2k
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我发现一个机器的磁盘的util在40左右，而其它机器都在20以下，这个磁盘是不是有问题啊- -
<maplebeats> io都不高
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿，你过年过节都不发拜年短信嘛？ lol
<onlylove> maplebeats: 从扫地送水除草，到服务器上架网站维护和帮同事修电脑
<eexpress> gfrog: 他估计只借钱的时候，群发。
<maplebeats> onlylove: :(
<gfrog> eexpress: 群发一次好多钱。哈哈
<eexpress> 只要能借到
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不怎么发
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真的只借钱的时候发？ lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，哈哈
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙 14 年 openstack 有 summit 吗 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 必须有，一年两次。
<bluezd> gfrog: when, where ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 春天那次在亚特兰大
<eexpress> 不撸出现了
<gfrog> bluezd: 秋天的不知道
<bluezd> gfrog: 有 link 不 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 不知道……
<jyf> 不撸自动又来了
<gfrog> bluezd: 你给OS发个patch就免门票入场了
<gfrog> bluezd: 但是路费自理
 * bluezd 有谁参加过 Linux Conference 过吗 ?
<eexpress> 咖啡聚会？
<eexpress> 高级沙龙？
<MeaCulpa> 魔都每周四貌似都有shlug咖啡
<MeaCulpa> 不过从没去过
<bluezd> 哈哈
<eexpress> 你那是吃喝会。档次不同
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 有谁知道下面壁纸的地址么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453560 找了好久这个壁纸或主题，没找到，希望大神给点招啊。。。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yl64 — 2013-12-13 15:42
<eexpress> 还不下班。咋完呢。 MeaCulpa
<eexpress> 去查查我的et帐号正常了不
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我在那服务器的xp已经清零了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过，练满四个职业也是很快的事
<eexpress> 关键是服务器还在不。 hardban清除没
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...en
<jyf> MeaCulpa: shlug 我老看成 slug
<imtxc> .
<MeaCulpa> jyf: ...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: ]
<xy_god`> 这里是ubuntu中国????????
<xy_god`> 有人说话吗?
<onlylove> 这里不是ubuntu中国
<xy_god`> 哦,那就是了!
<onlylove> 找ubuntu中国请出门左转去南非
<xy_god`> 曼大爷给儿屁了已经
<onlylove> 你正好去看看他
<xy_god`> 好,我们一起去
<onlylove> 你自己去吧，我刚回来
<happyaron> 感觉你们俩这么疼呢。
<iMadper> happyaron: 太闲了, 就疼了
<happyaron> 好吧。。。
<xy_god`> 有人在T410上成功安装过UBUNTU10.10并且成功配置指纹识别吗?
<happyaron> 没用过指纹识别那么高级的功能
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 这里是ubuntu中国么？明显不是吧，hamo在那上班啊
<xy_god`> 我刚装了macbuntu10.10,感觉很好,但是不支持指纹识别,其他的支持非常帅,好用又漂亮
<xy_god`> 比大UNITY强太多了
<xy_god`> list
<maplebeats> xy_god`: 那玩意有windows好用么。。
<railly> what magix illuminate is?
<maplebeats> xy_god`: 哈哈
<xy_god`> /
<iMadper> macbuntu是啥??? 还10.10??  happyaron
<onlylove> happyaron: 问你个tar打包的事情，如果我想把一个文件夹和几个文件打包在一起，怎么做，文件夹下面有其他文件
<xy_god`> 新版本用不惯,就折回老版本了
<happyaron> iMadper: macbuntu是啥意思。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 放个文件夹里一起打包？
<iMadper> happyaron: 我以为你知道...
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: --add-file
<jusss> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<onlylove> iMadper: 那个append，就是-r是咋回事
<xy_god`> 好久没用windows咯
<iMadper> onlylove: --help里面怎么说?
<onlylove> iMadper: append files to the end of an archive
<huntxu> onlylove: append就是往里面增加啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 对呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说的是add-file
<huntxu> onlylove: tar的格式很简单的所以能这么干
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个是另外一个方法呀
<onlylove> iMadper: ==，你的意思是 -r和add-file是一个作用是吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 如果我要加上j压缩bz2，还可以么……
<iMadper> --add-file=FILE        add given FILE to the archive (useful if its name starts with a dash)
<huntxu> onlylove: 估计，解压之后append后再压
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu下的壁纸切换器～非常方便 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453563 用liunx的原因先不说。 我们既然选择了ubuntu-desktop，自然是因为还是很喜欢漂亮的图形界面和linux高度自定义的特点。 但是，我总觉得ubuntu用unity后壁纸的幻灯片切换弄得很麻烦，修改xml什么的，那些为gnome设计的wallpaper软件也不是很
<^k^> ─> 理想。搜来搜去我发现了这个～ 自定义程度很高！ 也不用每次都麻烦的改那恶心的xml，直接设置好文件夹 …
<iMadper> huntxu: tar只是打包, 可以直接append的吧?
<iMadper> huntxu: 如果还有额外的压缩, 就难说了
<jyf> iMadper: 当然可以
<jyf> 许多备份脚本就靠这个
<huntxu> iMadper: man 5 tar
<huntxu> iMadper: 你可以自己写个了
<onlylove> huntxu: no entry for tar in session 5
<iMadper> huntxu: 我看了一眼, 我就懒得看了.
<iMadper> huntxu: 太长
<jusss> firefox不停的出这种消息，怎么把flash的硬件加速功能关闭？
<huntxu> iMadper: 鬼，这也叫长
<jyf>      -A, --catenate, --concatenate
<jyf>            append tar files to an archive
<jyf> iMadper: 这样满意否？
<iMadper> jyf: 问 onlylove , 不是我要
<jyf>      -r, --append
<jyf>            append files to the end of an archive
<jyf>      -u, --update
<jyf>            only append files newer than copy in archive
<onlylove> jyf: 我不知道他那个archive是啥样的，是.tar 还是.tar.bz2
<jyf> bz2恐怕就要先解开了 这样就没意义了
<onlylove> jyf: 意思是还是先打成tar，然后-r 添加文件，再然后用bzip压缩了……
<jyf> onlylove: 我觉得是如此
<jyf> 但我不确定 我的想法有可能是错的
<onlylove> jyf: 这样的想法比较保险
<^{^> 想问大家个问题   我现在要做 一个  server 想问大家 是用  ubuntu server  好 还是  用  debian  或者  cent os ?
<jyf> onlylove: 我一向来是个谨慎的人
<onlylove> jyf: 不用了，貌似没问题了
<onlylove> jyf: 直接把需要打包的文件名列出来，一起打包好了，我貌似没说他们在一个文件夹下面……
<imtxc> jyf: 明天的车票？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • VM环境中安装的Ubuntu 不能通过主机名hostname互访 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453564 在vmware虚拟机中安装了两个系统，两个系统能够通过IP访问，但是不能通过hostname访问，也ping不通。 1、hostname设置了 2、hosts也填写了127.0.0.1 ubuntu-a 192.168.1.222 ubuntu-a 统计信息: 发表于 由 penwei — 2013-12-1
<^k^> ─> 3 17:00
<huntxu> ^{^: 这个左半边脸是以前那个吗。。。
<huntxu> iGoogle: ^
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 关掉flash的硬件加速功能可以不再输出那些
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 信息，说找不到vdpau之类的
<iMadper> ^{^: cent os 好.
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<hamo|afk> ^k^: ubuntu好
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 在flash里右击选择settings可以去掉enable hardware acceleration功能
<^k^> hamo|afk, 你有空吗？  17:06 
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<huntxu> hamo|afk: 黑猫你来啦
<hamo|afk> huntxu: 糊糊
<^{^> 晕
<^{^> hunt xu   你认识我？
<^{^> cent os 连个  phpmyadmin 包都没
<^{^> 都要我自己下
<^{^> yum 里也没有
<^{^> 还要用   epel
<huntxu> ^{^: 很久以前你常呆在这么
<huntxu> 以前有个用一样nick的
<^{^> ^{^  ^}^ 独我一家
<huntxu> ^{^: 那就是你啊
<^{^> 嗯
<^{^> 你是谁啊
<^{^> 还有那个   ^k^  抄袭 啊
<lpy> iMadper: I hate AI so much.
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<^{^> ubuntu server 稳定吗
<^{^> 重来没用过他来做 server
<hamo|afk> ^{^: 应该是够了
<lpy> iMadper:  太蛋碎了。。。周一就要展示了 给跪了。。
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 知识库, 我不了解呀
<^{^> lpy:  use plone
<^{^> jump start
<lpy> iMadper: 我就应该去读 电政
<lpy> ^{^: 啥？
<^{^> 你是不是 要做 kb 啊
<iMadper> lpy: 是呀.
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 经常发生远程重启之后ssh连不上的情况，如何在重启前检测？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453565 如题，一个ubuntu系统可以正常开机并被ssh连接需要具备哪些条件？有没有什么脚本能够在重启之前做好检测。 统计信息: 发表于 由 uicestone — 2013-12-13 17:21
<^{^> 有什么 国外的  独立服务器  比较好的  服务商
<gfrog> hamo|afk: 乃又买萌
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37614
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国将用超级计算机预测雾霾
<onlylove> 不知不觉的掉线了
<jyf> imtxc: 后天的 不过今天是最后一天在公司办公室了 哈哈
<imtxc> jyf: 赞
<jyf> imtxc: 我这个irc是挂在vps的 回家attach下就可以了 你们感觉不到切换的
<onlylove> jyf: 开始过好日子了
<jyf> 我得整理下ssh key
<imtxc> ..
<jyf> onlylove: 希望能过得久点
<onlylove> 我突然想，如果我在公司服务器上挂irc，回家怎么看别人给我的消息
<onlylove> 我在服务器上弄了个opensuse
<jyf> onlylove: 连上服务器就是了
<onlylove> jyf: 会重名啊
<onlylove> 唉，算了，反正没啥大意思
<onlylove> zimbra服务器今下午死了两次了
<jyf> onlylove: 重什么名？
<onlylove> jyf: 我没有register，那样会提示nick in use吧
<jyf> onlylove: 我没明白你意思
<jyf> onlylove: 你在单位服务器挂irc 那你回去登陆单位服务器不就行了
<onlylove> jyf: 哦，那算了，我连单位服务器怪麻烦的
<jusss> 不小心把wm给干掉了，擦
<onlylove> jyf: 我没理解正确，我以为是回家连接freenode
<jyf> onlylove: 那可以弄个那种挂irc的服务 好像 iMadper 是用那个的吧 还是啊蛋来着
<onlylove> jyf: 破防火墙根本就不知道怎么设置的，除了web没有别的办法上
<onlylove> jyf: 而且百度空间被屏蔽
<onlylove> jyf: 每次搜到，都是看快照
<cherrot> onlylove: 只开放80端口？
<jyf> onlylove: 你的服务器有80提供？
<jyf> onlylove: 装个shellinbox 直接走web给你提供shell
<cherrot> maplebeats: 加班？
<jyf> 不过意义不大 那个不支持中文
<onlylove> jyf: 不是的，是防火墙……
<jyf> 看来要研究下怎么实现个走http的链接
<onlylove> jyf: 还有代理服务器
<jyf> onlylove: 那就别折腾了 买个digital ocean的vps吧
<cherrot> onlylove: squid 做的防火墙+代理吧
<jyf> 一个月才5刀
<onlylove> cherrot: 应该是
<cherrot> onlylove: 我司也是 但设置了代理还是可以用的
<onlylove> cherrot: 但是感觉应该有cisco的设备
<jyf> onlylove: 不想买的话可以去弄 那些云ide 我有弄一个 提供ssh的
<jyf> 可以登陆上去 机器在欧洲的 速度很不错
<onlylove> cherrot: 我反正是就当没有了，实在不行就开tor
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • vi设置好了/etc/vim/vimrc但是打开vi还是不显示行号？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453566 本人小白，刚开始用vi编写C程序，想要配置下界面打开了上述路径后写入了set项保存之后就退出了，之后打开vi怎么还是不显示行号？是要重新编译vimrc还是怎么做？求大神指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 argin123 — 20
<^k^> ─> 13-12-13 17:36
<PudGe> 小白就别硬着头皮用vim了，何必呢，求你们了。。
<zsc_> zsc_: test
<huntxu> PudGe: 都是小白过来的嘛。。。
<imtxc> 喜闻乐见的周末
<PudGe> 黑色星期五。。
<PudGe> huntxu: 正式因为小白过来的，现在回头看完全没意义啊。。大好青春都浪费在一个工具上了。
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  18:03 
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  18:04 
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  18:06 
<onlylove> 傻子不知道在自己的home下面写个.vimrc么
<jusss> onlylove: 现在root习惯了，
<jusss> onlylove: 切到普通用户看电影还需要给那个用户加audio组里，麻烦，还是root好
<jusss> onlylove: 什么都不用担心
<onlylove> jusss: root不能用chrome
<jusss> onlylove: 可以su
<huntxu> jusss: rm的时候也能删乾净，什么都不用担心
<jusss> huntxu: 对
<jusss> huntxu: 再也不用苦b的su sudo tee了
<jusss> huntxu: 我是root我想干嘛就干嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 表示基本用不到root
<jusss> 感觉不停的sudo 简直就是给自己找罪受
<jusss> onlylove: 挂载u盘需要呀
<jusss> onlylove: u盘读写需要呀
<onlylove> jusss: 可以自动挂载的
<onlylove> jusss: 读写优盘也不用那么麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: fstab?
<jusss> onlylove: root可以用firefox
<onlylove> jusss: 把用户加到removeable组里面，可以读写移动设备就行了
<onlylove> jusss: firefox启动太慢，flash还经常死机
<onlylove> jusss: 更要命的是，adobe不提供新版的flash了
<jusss> onlylove: 那想我这样前两天搞nv驱动，那还不得编辑/etc之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 像flash这种筛子网，你还是悠着点
<onlylove> jusss: 你天天搞驱动么
<jusss> 切换到普通用户感觉太不爽了
<jusss> 还是root
<jusss> 好
<Guest59274> 囧
<Guest59274> 没人
<Guest59274> 囧
<imtxc> 自从公司提供晚饭开始又胖了好多。。。。
<Guest59274> 免费的。我喜欢
<cherrot> imtxc: 我就是这么胖起来的。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 伙食好不好？求蹭饭
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 可以啊，你不怕远就来
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦对你不在知春路了
<imtxc> cherrot: 以前那家晚饭是那个粥立方的
<cherrot> imtxc: 我们是在自己楼下 物业自己开的  妈蛋
<imtxc> cherrot: 我现在也是，可以吃物业的，也可以订外面的，单定外面只能订指定的餐馆的，不然就得先自己付款然后报销。。。
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 工作管理員面板如何恢復？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453567 點右鍵時不小心按刪除面板，結果工作程式在面板上不再顯示（正常情況，如打開Firefox會在底下面板顯示小圖標的），弄了好一陣找不回來。請問各位，如何恢復？謝謝！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2013-12-13 18:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:安装了chrome的Hangouts扩展，如果最小化所有窗口，就无法弹回了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453568 试了好多快捷键都弹不回来， 只有重新卸载安装才会重新出现。 我的操作流程： 聊天窗口打开状态，然后我按 ctrl+super+d 最小化所有窗口， 然后重新跳回chrome， hangouts的聊天界面就不见了， 无
<^k^> ─> 论怎么按都出不来。 好伤脑筋 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinecc — 2013-12-13 18:59
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mount命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453569 Code: /dev/sda on /cdrom type iso9660 (ro,noatime) 这句每栏，是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 19:04
<maplebeats> imtxc_away: 你们公司还有免费晚饭啊，真好。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 为什么我胖不起来。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 次喔，贵司不也有？ 有饭是在工资低的基础上的
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我们有毛线
<maplebeats> imtxc: 加班才有饭吃
<imtxc> maplebeats: .....
<imtxc> maplebeats: 吃了他们能关着你加班？
<maplebeats> imtxc: 为了节约啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> imtxc: 只有天天加班赚晚饭
<imtxc> 看看有啥好电影不...
<maplebeats> imtxc: 苍老师的小电影
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我很纠结，减肥很薅公司羊毛之间很难选择啊。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下安装ubuntu出现如下问题，求大神帮忙！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453570 我想在win7系统下硬盘安装一个ubuntu13.10，但老是出现问题，看过很多安装方法（都是硬盘安装）均无效，下面是我最后一次的失败出现的错误码... （用EasyBCD 加入neogrub时出现的） Try(hd 0,0):NTFS5:no geogrub Try(hd 0,1):N
<^k^> ─> TFS5:no geogrub Try(hd 0,3):NTFS5:invalid or null Drive=0*0,H=0,S=0 Try(fd 0):NTFS5:0 Can not find neogrub in all drives.Press Alt+Shift+Del …
<maplebeats> imtxc: 总比饿死好
<imtxc> 这个《风暴》咋这么贵呢
<imtxc> maplebeats: 乃现在还在加班？
<maplebeats> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 听起来很苦的样子...
 * maplebeats 前几天凌晨3点的时候磁盘满了，我就把数据删了，现在正在恢复当中
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 听起来很虐？
<happyaron> maplebeats: ...
<happyaron> imtxc_away: 果断薅羊毛，回家再减肥
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 点了invitation了木有？
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，还是你昨天告诉我的……
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 点了
<lpy> 马甲哥在吗？
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  20:34 
<cherrot> maplebeats: =。=
<cherrot> maplebeats: 啪啪啪
<maplebeats> cherrot: 啪你妹，有兴趣帮我写程序不？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我这边要写个破网站
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我写了一天了 没状态了 找你啪啪啪
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们天天写网站。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: quassel 貌似木有消息通知哇
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkfs.ext2格式化，怎样设置标签？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453571 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 20:34
<maplebeats> cherrot: 有啊，只是你眼瞎而已
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点.  20:39 
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点.  20:40 
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你撸不撸 和我开黑吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkfs.ext2格式化，怎样设置标记？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453571 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 20:34
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mkfs.ext2格式化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453571 1.mkfs.ext2格式化，怎样设置标记？ 2.硬盘格式化后，为什么ubuntu系统识别不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 20:34
 * adam8157 今天gtalk掉线频繁
<gcell> adam8157: 你已被重点监控了
<gcell> adam8157: the matrix has you
<jusss> adam8157: 扣扣还满足不了你吗？
<adam8157> 没有扣扣
<jusss> adam8157: 我还没看霍比特人，你说我是等导演剪辑版还是现在就看
<jusss> adam8157: 魔戒导演版据说有4个小时长
<adam8157> jusss: 我都看了
<jusss> adam8157: 加长版还是导演剪辑版？
<adam8157> jusss: 不记得了...
<jusss> 感觉m4a格式不错
<adam8157> jusss: m4a就是aac
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<jusss> aac是lame mp3？
<iMadper> AAC是M4A的升级编码?
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点.  21:08 
<adam8157> iMadper: 只是封装不同, 编码是一样的
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦
<jusss> 看着频道那进进出出的信息感觉快脱离地球去别的星球的感觉，我去火星了，我也希望能上地球的irc，那时我估计会说地球人你们好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 消失了的硬盘空间？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453571 1. Code: 文件系统        容量     已用     可用    已用%    挂载点 /dev/sda       683M    683M      0      100%    /cdrom 硬盘分区fdisk，格式化mkfs.ext2后。 终端输入用命令：df -h 。 为什么显示使用：100％？ 硬盘容量：4G，为什么显示：68
<^k^> ─> 3M？ 曾用过dd命令制作live cd，把ios文件dd到硬盘。是否与这有关系？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-13 2 …
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点.  21:19 
<^k^> zsc__: .. .. ..
<jusss> adam8157: 今年的超人你看了吗？据说要出超人大战蝙蝠侠这种电影
<adam8157> jusss: 不看这种烂片....
<iMadper> 蝙蝠侠打得了超人? 差太远了吧? 蝙蝠侠连美国队长都干不过
<iMadper> jusss: 乔峰/虚竹/段誉之流的, 都能秒了蝙蝠侠
<jusss> iMadper: 我也是这样想的
<maplebeats> 我对公司这群SB无语了，装个python还遮遮掩掩的，默认库都不装全，还TM的删
<maplebeats> 连个ssl都import不了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你们公司不让装py？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 可以装，公司有个平台可以装py，但是TM的提供的py都不是完整的py，有j8用，fuck
<iMadper> maplebeats: pip
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你想多了吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 提供一个残废的py，给人一种py很难用的感觉
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不让你受到python的荼毒, 贵公司用心良苦
<maplebeats> 这J8操蛋的部门，老子真的想走了
<maplebeats> 一群J8老大装什么B，又TM不懂还讲什么安全性
<imtxc> 今天怎么这么多 403
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我已经无语了。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 不是bash吗
<maplebeats> onlylove: 现在还好，只是少提供几个so文件，上个版本的py连TM的基本库都删
<jusss> maplebeats: 这个总是通用的吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 安全性？腾讯在收集隐私上没少下工夫吧，也就是360那样的太明目张胆
<onlylove> maplebeats: 为何不去py直接下载
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我现在在编译中。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 但是你不觉得蛋冬么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 下载编译好的二进制包啊……你下源码了？
<maplebeats> onlylove: rpm？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你用的啥系统呀?
<maplebeats> rpm的python有依赖么？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 解压开rpm, 看里面有个文件写清楚依赖了
<onlylove> maplebeats: centos还是opensuse
<lpy> iMadper:
<iMadper> onlylove: 说不准是rhel用户的. 只不过没有买服务.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 麒麟系统bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453572 64位麒麟系统用的是isolinux，软碟通只能装syslinux引导，开机无法引导。 其实，只要把iso文件中的isolinux文件夹重命名为syslinux就可以啦。 真不知官网怎么搞得？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jcyongqin — 2013-12-13 21:35
<maplebeats> onlylove: suse10
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我多问一句，没有那种编译好可以直接运行的二进制包?就像java那样的
<zsc> ...
<maplebeats> iMadper: 等我解开rpm把依赖查清楚了，我都编译好了
<onlylove> maplebeats: sles10？vmware都在用11了你们还用10？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 自己做呗。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这破公司你还期望它升级？虽然现在在升级到所谓的tlinux了
<maplebeats> 不行了，受不了了。iMadper快给我推荐个开发的职位
<onlylove> 老实说，我觉得opensuse比suse做得好
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我都不是开发.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 能给你推荐开发?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 哎
<maplebeats> cherrot: 混不下去了怎么办，亲爱的
 * maplebeats 我们部门招的程序员连网站都不会搭
 * iMadper 程序员多数都不会, 也不需要会搭网站.
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是招人的？
 * adam8157 同意 iMadper 
<maplebeats> 哎
<maplebeats> iMadper: 总得懂点基础吧，我就觉得是招了一堆不知道是什么玩意的人进来
<iMadper> maplebeats: 他们的工作内容是搭网站???
<maplebeats> 应该是打算从零开始培养吧，真不容易
<adam8157> maplebeats: 壕
<maplebeats> iMadper: 他们的工作内容是建设平台
<onlylove> maplebeats: 程序员为啥要搭网站，难道写php？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋壕
<maplebeats> onlylove: 总得懂吧？html是什么总得知道吧？
<onlylove> maplebeats: html是标记语言……
<adam8157> html -> how to make love
 * iMadper 不用客气. 
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我的意思是，总得知道html是什么玩意！
<onlylove> adam8157: 牛人
<onlylove> maplebeats: 参考adam的回答
<maplebeats> 哎，算了。。。明天考虑回教室了
<maplebeats> 老家
<maplebeats> 拜拜
<onlylove> 教室？
<adam8157> 看起来是用五笔的
<onlylove> adam8157: 求翻译
<adam8157> onlylove: 老家和教室这两个字  有字型的相似   应该是五笔 打错了
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<x007007007> 我會搭網站，也會寫程序，要不要
<x007007007> maplebeats：你們招幹嘛的
<onlylove> x007007007: 人都走了
<x007007007> 。。。。
<x007007007> 我也閃了
<lpy> iMadper: = =。
<lpy> iMadper:  给你看我的正则。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<lpy> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/5d330j-85213
<Pudge> iMadper: 能干点人事么
<lpy> iMadper: 我以及经看不懂了
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<iMadper> lpy: 拿走. 再见.
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 谁tmd写的?
<lpy> iMadper: 我啊！！！
<Pudge> iMadper: 正则表达式是人看的么？为什么非要把自己当做机器？
<Pudge> iMadper: 为什么放弃治疗！
<iMadper> lpy: 那你自己看去....
<iMadper> Pudge: 跟 lpy 说呀! 又不是我写的!
<lpy> iMadper: 没有啊只是让你见识一下！
<iMadper> lpy: lol
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.staples.com/Able-Planet-NC200B-True-Fidelity-Foldable-Active-Noise-Canceling-Headphones-w-Linx/product_331337?cid=PS:GooglePLAs:331337&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=34-109509591-2
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Able Planet NC200B True Fidelity® Foldable Active Noise Canceling Headphones w/ Linx Audio® | Staples®
<freeflying> iMadper, 在机场败了个这个
<iMadper> freeflying: 访问不了?
<freeflying> iMadper, 不会啊
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.q2XnY5&id=18534915543&_u=dum7j6m3f58 ?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 美国代购 原装正品ABLE PLANET NC200B 可折叠主动降噪耳机-淘宝网
<freeflying> iMadper, 就是这个
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 平板安装ubuntu13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453574 今天把刚刚新买的优派ViewPad116i S2平板二合一电脑安装了ubuntu13.10如图： 安装完成后现在有以下几个问题请高手大侠们帮忙解决一下： 1、输入问题：因为平板触屏没有键盘如何虚拟输入，包括启动进入系统时密码的输入等;(是不是要安装虚拟
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  22:45 
<ofan> 一次老师说:“你长大要做社会精英。”“什么是精英？”一同学问。老师回答:“就是把所有人聚集在一起，过滤筛选，过滤筛选，过滤筛选后剩下的。”这时，突然有位同学问:“那不是人渣吗？”
<imtxc> 写的这啥玩意儿
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪
<imtxc> lpy: 乃的正则真好看
<freeflying> imtxc, 壕毛啊
<lpy> imtxc: lol~
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-14
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终于发现ubuntu与linuxmint安装最大的区别了，但是还有问题请教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453578 这个是13.10的安装界面 ubuntu.png 这个是linuxmint16的安装界面 mint.png 最大的区别就是ubuntu可以选择安装第三软件和安装中下载更新。 我的问题是： 用ubuntu安装，可以选择安装第三方软件后，可以找
<^k^> ─> 到我的无线网卡驱动，没有问题； 但是安装linuxmint由于无法选择安装第三方软件，无法驱动无线网卡，安 …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • markdown编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453580 有习惯使用markdown记录笔记. 或者编写blog的, 可以尝试下 这款软件. 主页在http://eleveni386.7axu.com/posts/2013/12/10/markdownbian-ji-qi/ 特点. 没啥特点. 就高亮个md语法. 通过webkit显示结果. 唯一好玩的就是可以自己定制md2html 的效果. 通过css控制. 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> eleven.i386 — 2013-12-14 10:11
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  11:10 
<October21> zsc: 你在linux下开发吗？
<zsc> October21: 啊
<October21> 共享库依赖的libc6版本太高了怎么解决？
<zsc> October21: 装新的呗
<October21> 那系统默认的呢？
<October21> 可以直接指定文件吗？
<zsc> October21: 这说明你的系统太古老了,你可以下个新版的包,然后配置下ldconfig
<zsc> October21: 不一定是覆盖,可以放到其他目录
<October21> 嗯，我去试试
<October21> zsc: 指定LD_LIBRARY_PATH怎么没用啊？
<October21> 我昨天用这试了
<zsc> 乃ldd那个库的输出是啥?
<October21> **.so需要libc6的GM_2.5
<October21> 系统提供的libc6版本太低
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fdisk命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453583 Code:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048     7815023     3906488   83  Linux 上面每栏是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-14 11:26
<zsc> 给贴出来
<zsc> http://imagebin.org
<^k^> zsc ... ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<October21> ** /libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15` not found (required by
<October21> /lib/libc.so.6
<iMadper> 1 testing/glibc 2.18-11 (base) [installed]
<zsc> October21: 偶libc的目录是/lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov
<zsc> October21: 想办法建个软链接到新的库
<October21> 我其实想问改变/etc/ld.so.conf，那他会找到新的libc，不用旧的libc吗？
<zsc> 乃可以看man ld.so
<October21> 寻找的顺序是什么？
<zsc> October21: 起关键作用的是这个软链接lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 Dec 31  2012 libc.so.6 -> libc-2.13.so
<zsc> October21: 但libc的整体性还是要照顾的,所以最好是目录链接
<October21> 我只想让这个程序运行，编译太复杂
<October21> 所以想直接指定libc6
<zsc> October21: 那你就改改链接试试吧
<October21> 你不是说了也要照顾系统嘛
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • Enlightenment继续爆发！e18 rc2+Econnman 1.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453584 Econnman 1.1 release Published on Wed, Dec 11, 1:58 AM by kuuko We are pleased to announce release 1.1 of Econnman, available for download at http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/a ... 1.1.tar.gz Changes in 1.1 Python 3 support Faster initialization with python-efl 1.8 Desktop file translations
<^k^> ─> More informative error message when not registered About Econnman is a user interface for the connman network connection manager. For more i …
<zsc> 改链接最快
<October21> 直接指定该程序用的libc6可以吗？
<October21> zsc: 可能我的想法太天真
<zsc> 到你系统的libc的目录,把那个libc.so.6指向你下载的新库的libc-2.xx.so
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 分区表作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453586 硬盘，u盘，sd卡之类，分区fdisk。 1.无论分多少个区（一个或N个），都必须有分区表。对么？ 2.分区表有什么作用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-14 11:50
<jusss> ncurses gtk qt都是c的图形库？
<October21> qt c++
<zsc> October21: 程序是不负责找库,找库是有ld.so负责的.他又根据man ld.so提到的三个步骤找,,如果要使用LD_LIBRARY_PATH,记得要export..这个最好要放在~/.bashrc里
<zsc> 如果要把整个libc都改,/lib下有个ld.so的链接也得改了
<jusss> October21: 那ncurses和gtk的区别是什么？
<October21> 我在LD_LIBRARY_PATH添加了，但是程序还是同样的错误，难道只有自己编译解决
<October21> jusss: ncurses是终端下的，例如mocp那个播放器，还有vi,irssi
<October21> 用途Ncurses 提供字符终端处理库，包括面板和菜单。
<jusss> October21: 哦
<October21> ncurses(new curses)是一个程序库,它提供了API,可以允许程序员编写独立于终端的基于文本的用户界面。它是一个虚拟终端中的“类GUI”应用软件工具箱。
<zsc> October21: 你倒是把错误贴出来呀,用图的方式
<October21> zsc: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by
<zsc> October21: 当我没说
<October21> 哥，我在kindle上弄的
<October21> 不方便贴图，我没装ssh
<ken> hello everyone
<ken> it seems that there is no people
<October21> zsc: 我看到国外网友移植，所以就自己试试，结果依赖搞不定
<Guest37337> 移植什么呢
<zsc> October21: 兄弟,真可以搞,就是版本问题
<Guest37337> nickname \Not_Guest
<Guest37337> nickname Not_Guest
<Guest37337> nickname \ Not_Guest
<October21> Guest37337: tilem
<Guest37337> nickname / Not_Guest
<October21> Guest37337: TI计算器的模拟器
<October21> zsc: 我不会交叉编译
<zsc> October21: http://imagebin.org/282216
<zsc> 看看这个,会有启发
<zsc> October21: 这能分析ld.so的行为
<October21> 直接改，应该可以运行，但是我不想影响kindle的系统，看来编译才是最好的
<zsc> October21: 改ldconfig是最好的,这个和libc6是独立的...你知道编译libc有多麻烦吗?
<October21> 我看了kindle的/etc/ld.so.conf是/usr/java/lib
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教，除了Cacti，在linux下还有什么比较好的网管平台呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453585 刚接触网管不就，正在摆弄cacti，有没有高手教教小弟，在linux下还有什么比较好的网管平台呢？其他的平台都有什么优缺点呢？先谢过各位啦，嘿嘿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 soldier_wanghao — 2013-12-14 11:5
<^k^> ─> 0
<October21> 改ld.so.conf可指定LD_LIBRARY_PATH的区别是什么？
<October21> 我没看太懂man ld.so
<zsc> October21: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH,你大概没export吧.libc的接口很稳定,你直接整体换掉最好...不影响系统...
<October21> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=mylib 结果他还是只用系统的libc.so.6啊
<October21> 错误里有这样说
<October21> ** /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found
<October21> 我的export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${EXTENSION}/lib
<zsc> 乃的新库在哪放着?
<October21> 我下载了debian armel的libc6，里面有ld.so.conf
<October21> zsc: /mnt/us/extensions/tilem/lib
<zsc> 乃的程序是啥文件
<October21> tilem啊
<October21> 他的共享库依赖libc6
<October21> zsc: 你也是kindle用户？
<zsc> 到tilem目录里去执行 ldd tilem
<zsc> 看看他是怎么解析库的搜索的
<zsc> October21: 其实我不明白为啥libc.so.6直接在/lib下面,是不是你的${EXTENSION}展开成空了呀
<zsc> <October21> ** /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found
<October21> libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6
<zsc> October21: 乃系统的libc在哪呢?
<October21>   /lib/
<zsc> 乃
<zsc> 乃export是在哪里弄的
<October21> kindle系统有一部分命令是busybox
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> October21: strings /lib64/libc.so.6 |grep GLIBC_
<October21> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<October21> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<zsc> October21: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH 看看
<October21> zsc: kindle很多部分不全
<October21> wm倒是awesome WM
<zsc> October21: echo也没有???!
<October21> busybox有
<zsc> October21: 那你倒是看看呀
<October21> 空的
<zsc> 这不得了
<zsc> 压根就没有定义,你让ld.so找啥
<October21> 我是用脚本运行titlm,在脚本中export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<zsc> October21: 乃可以洗洗睡了
<October21> 然后运行查找依赖
<October21> zsc: 我都没看到bashrc,系统是精简的
<October21> 我主要是照这别人的做的，在linux系统方面我还是菜鸟
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 周末还上班呀
<aix> 大家好，请教个问题，今天装了显卡驱动后，装docky无法开启三维背景，混合特效已开启
<palomino|working> 是啊 jusss
<zsc> October21: 看看/etc/profile有木有
<October21> 有
<zsc> October21: 放进去
<JQK> aix: 神馬桌面？
<zsc> October21: 不要含变量了,用绝对路径
<zsc> October21: 然后开个终端,echo下
<October21> 嗯
<zsc> 然后用ldd xxx解析下,看看解析到了没
<October21> read-only file system
<October21> zsc: 其实在脚本中LD_LIBRARY_PATH是奏效的，只是
<October21> 这个程序的libticable依赖新版libc6
<October21> 我指定目录，但是他还是用系统的libc6
<October21> 我就想，可以不通过编译，改变该共享库的依赖
<aix> JQK gnome 3
<October21> 老外也是在脚本中LD_LIBRARY_PATH，所以我就这样弄
<aix> JQK 显卡是 ATI 6400M系列6470M
 * stardiviner Emacs怎么generate tags file? 有相关的插件吗？ 比如给一个project自动创建tag,以及自动更新tags file之类的. 这方面的插件推荐下。
<iMadper> stardiviner: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/etags-u.el   this one?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: etags-u.el
<iMadper> stardiviner: etags-u.el - (auto)updating TAGS file using etags
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zsc> October21: 既然变量不起作用,就考虑ldconfig吧,这个ld.so可绕不过去
<stardiviner> iMadper: 这个不错。
<October21> zsc: LD_PRELOAD这个可以怎么样？
<October21> 影响程序的运行时的链接（Runtime linker），它允许你定义在程序运行前优先加载的动态链接库。
<jiero> steam os
<niac> steam os 自带游戏吗
<jiero> niac: 。你买呗。
<niac> 可惜不支持银联啊
<niac> 如果ps4国内发行的话，我是愿意买正版游戏的
<palomino|working> steam能直接用支付宝买呀
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  13:36 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu One出错啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453588 一次死机后，Ubuntu One就不停地上传文件，主要是Pictures里的图片，而且速度极其缓慢。 现寻求解决办法！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2013-12-14 13:34
<October21> zsc: LD_PRELOAD失败了，被ignore了
<zsc> October21: 用ldconfig
<October21> 文件系统只读，无法写入
<October21> 默认目录，先在/lib中寻找，再到/usr/lib中寻找
<October21> LD_LIBRARY_PATH可以，只是没优先
<zsc> October21: 只读??那你装软件都写到哪里去?请打名字,谁知道你在说话呀.我又不一直盯着irc
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在软件中心安装了7z，在bash里找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453590 在软件中心安装了7z的解压缩软件，新立得、软件中心都显示已经安装。但是在bash里找不到，而且选择程序里面没有。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2013-12-14 14:14
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/review/6458847/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 对Insidious 2 中几个最令人困惑问题的解答和讨论 (潜伏2 影评)
<jusss> "这样小时候的帕克就成了孤儿了，但他非但不以此悲哀，反倒暗自庆幸的说：这可是极好的。这样他长大后就一不扭曲二不杀人，三，死了就死了，也不去附人家身上睡别人的老婆了"
<betach> 哈哈
<lincan> 2
<lincan> w
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • linux内核3.12.5（最新）编译完成了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453594 linux内核3.12.5（最新）编译完成了，好快http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.5-trusty/，本人更新了，没有异常 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-12-14 15:07
<gcell> linux下面，youku视频下载有什么好的解决方案吗？
<October21> 火狐有不少插件可以吧
<gcell> October21: 比如？
<gcell> October21: 求推荐一枚
<October21> flashgot就可以
<October21> 不过flashgot的主要作用是调用外部下载工具，比如wget alex
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Valve发布基于Debian的SteamOS Beta http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453595 Valve 发布了 基于Debian发行版的 SteamOS Beta （安装程序960MB，SYSRESTORE.zip 2.4GB）。SteamOS基于Debian wheezy (stable 7.1)，最主要变化使用了Valve自己开发的图形合成器，目前仅支持NVIDIA显卡，使用NVIDIA的闭源驱动，未来将会支持AMD和英特尔的显卡
<^k^> ─> 。Valve的合成器修改自X11的合成管理器Xcompmgr，对比steamos-compositor和Xcompmgr的文件差异 显示 有超过4200行代 …
<gcell> October21: 多谢，我去试试
<October21> 信息
<October21> gcell: 不过他的作用比较简单，不具有合并功能，但会提示视频可以下载的
<October21> gcell: 你可以看一下插件，有不少此类工具
<gcell> October21: 嗯，不需合并，我在win下面用硕鼠下载合并的视频用mplayer播放就会有问题
<October21> gcell: flashgot无法识别新浪的视频
<gcell> October21: flashgot只能识别出当时播放的这一小段？
<October21> 会识别多段，只是不会合并
<happyaron> freeflying: CDO是啥的缩写？
<happyaron> g蛙还不在。。
<October21> 担保债务凭证(Collateralized Debt Obligation，简称CDO)
<happyaron> October21: 不是这个。。。
<October21> :)
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu13不能使用casper-rw文件保存数据吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453596 我已经把原系统用lub备份成了一个可以启动到squashfs文件，把原来到swap分区格式化为ext3并改卷标为casper-rw，在G4D上也加入了persistent参数，Live系统能正常保存数据。但是无论是在ntfs根目录下创建casper-rw文件还是在ext3根目录
<black_angel> 微博能登不？
<black_angel> 新浪微博貌似无法登录来着
<black_angel> 甚至连 weibo.com 也打不开
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<black_angel>  果然挂了
 * niuniu 
 * black_angel 无法打开新浪微博了
 * xixi 
<gcell> 出什么大事了
<gcell> weibo竟然挂了
<black_angel> gcell: 挂得妥妥的
<gcell> black_angel: 登录界面是可以访问的，但是登录不上
<black_angel> gcell: 连 weibo.com 都死活打不到，用代理也没招
<gcell> black_angel: 是不是有人散播了什么消息，正在全网封禁处理消息
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<black_angel> gcell: xx 新浪，我连开发都没法整了
<gcell> 这机器人， url没有链接标记也报数据
<gcell> 新浪.微博
<gcell> xinlang.weibo
<gcell> xinlang.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪网_www.sina.com.cn (@ lvse.com *FROM* xinlang.com)
<niuniu> qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<gcell> 新浪.com
<black_angel> ping 倒是 ping 得通，可惜在 windows 下，无法用 nmap 来扫一下
<freeflying> happyaron, 不知道
<jiero> 我有些理解为什么要推广低脂牛奶了。有些人能喝太多了。刚才不小心就喝了接近1L。
<black_angel> jiero: 你直接喝你老婆的不就得啦
<jiero> black_angel: 。
<xixihaha> 还好，不是天天喝这么多
<gcell> black_angel:你是搞weibo应用开发的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我买了个服务器ubuntu系统，如何用SSH开启远程桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453597 我买了个服务器ubuntu系统，如何用SSH开启远程桌面 我网上搜索了很多方法，都不行呢，我希望能用WIN自带的远程桌面连接服务器 统计信息: 发表于 由 iespy — 2013-12-14 15:46
<jiero> xixihaha: 看样子全脂牛奶包装上说100ml包含的脂肪就是日推荐摄入量的12%。
<black_angel> gcell: 兴趣，就不知道你有没有性趣
 * black_angel 正在听 Buy U A Drank (T-Pain)，相当好听
<gcell> black_angel: 不会玩weibo应用，不是搞IT的
<black_angel> gcell: 我也不是，我是搞地理的，有想法去实现就是啦，仅此而已
<gcell> black_angel: 人才
<black_angel> gcell: 我只是想将 cpu 的温度以微博形式发出去
<gcell> black_angel: 实时发布cpu
<gcell> 温度
<gcell> 有什么含义呢？
<black_angel> gcell: 后续去买个手机绑在风筝上拍相片也发到微博上去
<gcell> black_angel: 买个飞行器好多了，风筝不稳
<xixihaha> 想法不错
<black_angel> 觉得好玩嘛
<gcell> 求推荐flv无损合并方案
<October21> gcell: 直接重命名，建个播放列表
<October21> 然后用播放列表
<gcell> October21: 批量重命名还得写脚本，正则什么的，太麻烦了
<October21> 手动添加，然后保存列表
<gcell> 那还不如 mplayer *
<gcell> 自动顺序播放
<October21> 我试过先按数字数序命名，然后zip压缩，结果vlc能播，mplayer不行
<gcell> 这些视频网站当时切割文件的时候用的什么办法
<gcell> 怎么能轻松分割不能轻松合并呢
<October21> mencoder不可以吗？
<gcell> 没试过
<gcell> 我在论坛找了个帖子，方法很多，但是没有一个自称完美的
<October21> 我看你用mplayer，应该试试mencoder
<gcell> October21: 好的，多谢，我现在去试试
<October21> 写脚本估计是免不了的:)
<happyaron> gcell: 强烈推荐menconder
<gcell> happyaron: 好的，多谢
<gcell> happyaron: 正在琢磨批量脚本怎么写，边学边写
<xixihaha> niuniu h
<xixihaha> xixihaha h
<black_angel> 妹子不在啦
<freeflying> 咋今天的网速恁慢呢
<freeflying> happyaron, 你用得啥vpn
<happyaron> freeflying: ultrakvm
<happyaron> freeflying: 走ipv6，目前没受啥明显影响。
<jusss> gcell: 分割视频文件用ffmpeg
<black_angel> 新浪微博还是不行呀，你妹呀
<lincan> 谁玩过比特币？
<black_angel> 比特币？啥玩意呀
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  17:08 
<^k^> zsc: .. .. ..
<niac> <a href="/article/?3860.html" title="泡汤图" target="_blank">
<niac> 怎么正则啊
<niac> 连接和title
<heweitao1> whois
<black_angel> 新浪你妹呀，还没好
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu13.10安装好后无法正常启动，开机出现电脑logo很长时间才有grub界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453600 我在硬盘上安装来win7,Ubuntu双系统，但是Ubuntu13安装好之后重启进入系统一直是紫色屏幕不变化，alt+sysre+reisub 重启后又进入了黑屏，initramfs 这个界面 ，我就是想知道为什么会出现这个情况，
<black_angel> 微博终于好啦，xx
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 分区表，为什么是未识别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453602 TF卡(4G)：分区表msdos。 『图2』 SD卡(16G)：分区表未识别。『图1』 上面这2张卡，都可以使用！ TF卡保存文档。 SD卡用命令：dd，制作成live usb。 用软件gparted查看，为什么SD卡的分区表是未识别？ 用命令：dd制作过的卡，分区表都是未识别
<^k^> ─> 。为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2013-12-14 17:30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，格式化不了硬盘呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453603 设备： 1）硬盘：分区，待格式化。没有任何数据或系统。 2）sd卡：制作成live usb。用这张卡启动ubuntu系统。 问题： 1.分区，在终端输入命令：sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda 显示 Code:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sda Disk /dev/sda: 4001 MB, 4001292288 by
<^k^> ─> tes 28 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4430 cylinders, total 7815024 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): …
<black_angel> 新浪微博能不这么恶心不，上传个头像还TM得绑定手机，xx
<gzgebjgd> black_angel: 那不行 一定要监视屁民的举动
<black_angel> gzgebjgd: 想到就火起
<stardiviner> black_angel: 最恶心的是每天都会自动follow一大堆的认，僵尸粉无数。消息无数。。。。。超级恶心，玩得比较简单的就是G+了，圈子效果不错。
<gzgebjgd> black_angel: 移民把
<black_angel> stardiviner: 中国这些垃圾网站就全TM是流氓
<zsc> gnome3推荐扩展shellshape,相当于awesome
<stardiviner> black_angel: 就是，中国的社交网站就是垃圾信息多。
 * black_angel 快饿晕了
<gzgebjgd> steamos有下载咯
<stardiviner> gzgebjgd: steamos 是什么样的？单独一个linux发行版？玩游戏还要单独安装一个发行版？和Window在形式上也没啥差别。。。。
<jiero> 宜家 原来 IKEA 汉语名是这个
<jiero> stardiviner: 和手机一样吧。
<stardiviner> s/Window/Windows/
<gzgebjgd> stardiviner: 基于debian
<jiero> stardiviner:  就好象有些专门游戏的android
<jiero> gzgebjgd: 恶魔
<stardiviner> jiero: 就是一个单独的发行版？需要安装到电脑上？那不是很蛋疼么。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: FreeBSD?
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。你竟然想到那么远。我只是说 gzgebjgd 是恶魔。
<stardiviner> jiero: ....
<jiero> stardiviner: 电脑和手机是一样的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 不明白意思
<jiero> stardiviner: 真的是一样的啊。
<stardiviner> jiero: 意思是，电脑和手机上都可以安装steamos？
<jiero> stardiviner: 对商人来说。
<stardiviner> jiero: 哦，明白了。
<stardiviner> 算了，反正哥不玩游戏，也犯不着为不达噶的东西蛋疼。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不知道是不是驱动问题,屏老出现这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453604 屏幕一天得出现几次这样的,就是一条条黑条, 把屏幕模糊掉, 过一两秒就会恢复正常, 在Win7下无此问题, ubutnu 12.04,13.04.13.10都有这个问题 本本是thinkpad X230 I7-3520M b.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-12-14 17:59
<jiero> stardiviner: 其实就算玩游戏，也未必有关。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 因为游戏可以在Linux下安装运行？
<jiero> stardiviner: 无数人手机游戏就够了
<stardiviner> jiero: oh ... right
<jiero> stardiviner: 真说起来，游戏是一种社交。
<stardiviner> jiero: not really. game is game
<jiero> stardiviner: 或者是一种社交的诱因或形式。
<stardiviner> jiero: 游戏最开始是什么就是什么，后来的都是后天添加的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 有社交的游戏才有生命。
<stardiviner> jiero: 所以游戏最开始是什么形态就是什么样的。
<jiero> stardiviner: 现在无数都是好友竞争分数牌。
<jiero> stardiviner: 也是。游戏就是低级竞争
<stardiviner> jiero: 那是一种社交，不是一个游戏，游戏只是分数比较的基础手段。
<stardiviner> 换成别的也可以，比如走路分数比较，也算是社交，和游戏相差不多，只是形式改变了
<jiero> stardiviner: 鸡蛋么。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 那也是游戏。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我是复古派的。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 对我来说，有规则的竞争都是游戏。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我能说高考，所有考试都是游戏么。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 能啊。
<stardiviner> jiero: really ....
<stardiviner> game is fun.
<stardiviner> test is not fun totally...
<jiero> stardiviner: no
<jiero> stardiviner: game is for competition, Chinese were made for it.
<jiero> stardiviner: 一切为了赢。
<stardiviner> jiero: China is about to be shit game.
<stardiviner> jiero: right, win
<stardiviner> game is not just for win.
<stardiviner> fun is the spirit of game
<jiero> stardiviner: consider Maya's football, a popular game must be prized/priced.
<gzgebjgd> steamos你们都不知道 太弱了
<gzgebjgd> 专门的游戏os
<stardiviner> jiero: anyway, this topic is not a good topic. change a topic.
<stardiviner> gzgebjgd: 第一次听说
<jusss> iMadper: 内核模块在/lib/modules下还是/usr/lib/modules下？
<stardiviner> gzgebjgd: Razer?
<gzgebjgd> stardiviner: 你消息太闭塞
<jiero> gzgebjgd: 笨笨。你没听说过专门做游戏的 android 设备么？
<gzgebjgd> jiero: android玩个屁阿
<gzgebjgd> jiero: 要的是pc游戏
<jusss> gzgebjgd: 你还活着呀，还没挂
<jiero> gzgebjgd:  gzgebjgd 啥是pc游戏啊。
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 活得好好的
<gzgebjgd> jiero: dota2
<jiero> gzgebjgd: 。android不是能跑类似的。
<gzgebjgd> jiero: 比如？
<jusss> gzgebjgd: gz == gui zhou ==中国贵州？你去贵州了？
<gzgebjgd> jusss: graz
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 6年不回天朝了
<jiero> gzgebjgd:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.maya.legendaryheroes
<iMadper> jusss: /lib --> /usr/lib
<jusss> gzgebjgd: 不知道graz是哪。。。还在米国？
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 英雄传说 - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 奥地利
<jiero> gzgebjgd: 你妹，自己搜 android dota
<jusss> gzgebjgd: 擦，搞音乐去了?
<iMadper> jusss: ls -l /lib
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jiero> stardiviner:  chifanquba
<stardiviner> jiero: 给我带饭
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 你傻吧 奥地利就搞音乐？
<gzgebjgd> jusss: 天朝就搞人？
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。
<stardiviner> Ubuntu upgrade from 12.10 -> 13.04 需要下载4.8G的包。。。。你妈。。。
<jiero> gebjgd_:  jusss 证明了，不论多么傻的人都能学习。
<jusss> gzgebjgd: ...
<jiero> stardiviner: 所有你装得软件包都要重新来。
<stardiviner> 我这是找虐阿。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: right ...
<stardiviner> jiero: 可是我一直更新软件包的阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 换了版本。他们就维护另一支了。
<jiero> stardiviner: 不明白怎么想的。反正绝对不考虑用以前的1包。
<stardiviner> jiero: 这 也是一个比较蛋疼的地方。
<jiero> stardiviner: 用 debian sid / arch / windows 吧。
<jiero> stardiviner: windows下无数商业软件的更新包都很小。
<jiero> stardiviner: 但是开源软件一般不会给所谓更新包，而是全部重新来。
<cherrot> stardiviner, 我正在升级 13-10 没这么大啊。。
<cherrot> stardiviner, 你是装了多少软件啊
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子。你的萝卜不够大。
<cherrot> jiero, ...
<stardiviner> cherrot: a lot of. like texlive gimp gimp-doc all -doc -html
<cherrot> stardiviner, 哦 我估算了一下 差不斗
<cherrot> stardiviner, 差不多这么多
<cherrot> stardiviner, 我竟然坚持下来了。。
<cherrot> stardiviner, 嗯 我一猜就有texlive
<stardiviner> cherrot: 是的呀，这种文档包加起来就快有2G了
 * cherrot 隔壁在啪啪啪 我在升级系统
 * cherrot 我真淡定
<stardiviner> 。。。
<stardiviner> cherrot: 要是我，我就录下来，然后用功放大声放
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • steam OS发布了有安装的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453605 下载地址 http://repo.steampowered.com/download/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 石玉生 — 2013-12-14 18:21
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<stardiviner> 可以用变声软件，把那对的名字加进去。
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 炸酱面
<stardiviner> 吃粥
<stardiviner> 话说以前我遇到过男的叫的很大声的。
<fredzjx> 呃
<cherrot> stardiviner,  那多没意思 还不如找妹子去。。
<cherrot> jiero, 宅了一天。。
<zsc> <zsc> gnome3推荐扩展shellshape,相当于awesome
<zsc> <zsc> 快捷键介绍: http://code.bulix.org/t7l91p-85224
<^k^> zsc ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<stardiviner> cherrot: right, 找了，但是妹子不要俺阿
<October21> zsc: 你用什么发行版啊
<gzgebjgd> stardiviner: 妹子都想嫁老外
<zsc> October21: debian7.2
<October21> 我安装了cinnamon，结果升级时破坏了unity，我现在就想换debian
<adam8157> iMadper: 要出门去买橡胶手套, 否则洗不了头洗不了澡  nnnd
<stardiviner> 去拿绿卡。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 去洗头房, 找个mm帮你洗呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 澡呢?
<October21> 我打算换CrunchBang试试
<iMadper> adam8157: 那可能要给多点儿钱了.
<adam8157> stardiviner: 去拿绿卡?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 渡我
 * adam8157 的手腕上被缝了5针
<stardiviner> adam8157: 想去。。。
<adam8157> stardiviner: 带上我
<stardiviner> adam8157: 咋受伤了？被咬了？
<adam8157> stardiviner: 嫌肉太多 割了一块
<stardiviner> adam8157: 不太行，我一个亲戚在美国，她儿子在微软，但是我想自己找工作去。
<zsc> October21: gnome3适应后很好用的,最好也不要去用不流行的系统
<iMadper> zsc: 双显示器切换, gnome3硬伤
<October21> cinnamon就是基于gnome3的，升级到2.0就破坏了ubuntu的unity
<October21> CrunchBang 也是基于debian的最新版的，在distwath排名很靠前的
<adam8157> October21: 一般建议不要去用"基于"的版本
 * October21 cinnamon2.0坏了我的unity :(
<jusss> iMadper: /lib -> usr/lib是什么意思？
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己  ls -l /lib
<iMadper> jusss: 看看输出是啥
<jusss> iMadper: 输出就是这个
<jusss> iMadper: 但是这个不能是软链接吧
<October21> adam8157: debian的安装不太适合我，CrunchBang是openbox Debian，口碑不错
<stardiviner> adam8157: 这么舍得？手术？
<adam8157> stardiviner: 割了个疙瘩
<cherrot> iMadper, 好冷呀
<adam8157> October21: 建议选主流的
<stardiviner> adam8157: 那挺好。割了。
<cherrot> iMadper, 求暖被窝
<iMadper> cherrot: 还行呀, 我这周才开始穿秋裤
<October21> adam8157: 嗯
<stardiviner> October21: CrunchBang也算是比较主流的
 * adam8157 至今未穿秋衣秋裤
<cherrot> iMadper, 真的么。。。 可我已经考虑换升级版的秋裤了啊。。
<cherrot> adam8157, 你肉厚 忽略你
<stardiviner> 至今短裤
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦对 你肉也厚了。。
 * adam8157 上周还在穿短袖
<cherrot> adam8157, 逆天了。。
<adam8157> LOL
<iMadper> adam8157: 那边多少度?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我在单位也是短袖...
<adam8157> iMadper: 最高温度22的样子
<alpha080> 室内吧？
<cherrot> adam8157, 你不在帝都了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 秋裤+牛仔裤 + 短袖, 好痛苦
<adam8157> cherrot: 在的啊
<cherrot> 在昆明都没敢这么浪过
<alpha080> 雾霾。。。
 * cherrot 你们公司暖气开真足。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 在北京秋裤真没必要, 不舒服斯基, 暖气空调的
<jusss> iMadper: 还真的是软链接？
<cherrot> 我在公司都觉得冷。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 你肉身在哪?
<cherrot> adam8157, 帝都啊
<jusss> adam8157: /lib成/usr/lib的软链接了？
<adam8157> cherrot: 我现在针织衫袖子撸起来, 下身是个运动裤
<adam8157> jusss: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/TheCaseForTheUsrMerge/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: TheCaseForTheUsrMerge
<cherrot> adam8157, 真真儿是羡煞老身啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 没有暖气?
<cherrot> adam8157, 家里自己烧   公司暖气特抠门
<jiero> adam8157: 秋裤不舒服。。。牛仔舒服？
 * jiero 想捅 adam8157
<adam8157> ...
<cherrot> adam8157,  一到下班的点 就要打哆嗦了
<adam8157> jiero: 晚上吃啥
<jiero>  adam8157 红烧肉甘蓝菜面条热巧克力小虾
<adam8157> jiero: 卧槽, 住家真爽 cc iMadper
<cherrot> jiero, 土豪我们做朋友吧！
 * cherrot 默默看了眼碗里的面条
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 我倒是想出去住.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我这还有半边床
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 我的客户端没有unban这个命令
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后我忘了 /mode的语法了, 你也忘了吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 咱的命令多
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<jusss> 我记得
<jusss>   . /mode help
<adam8157> ^^ 这是什么情况
<iMadper> adam8157: happyaron 干的
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥情况
<iMadper> adam8157: 上次说到我跟 happyaron 是少有的性取向正常的. 然后主席说 我跟蓉蓉是少有的基中之渣... 然后蓉蓉直接kickban..
<adam8157> iMadper: 不要告诉我这种秘密!!!
<iMadper> ....
 * adam8157 知道了不该知道的东西
<cherrot_> adam8157, 阿当好人。。
 * cherrot_ 话说主席也被屏蔽了啊
 * adam8157 出门买手套...
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。你的面条是空的么。
<jiero> cherrot: 话说我吃了两周纯米饭，没别的东西，都不用经常上厕所了。
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<cherrot> jiero, 吃完了  真幸福
<onlylove> 现在买3G数据卡要实名了……
<JQKbot> JQKbot: 1
<imtxc> ..............
<imtxc> 早啊 iMadper adam8157
<imtxc> 早啊 jiero onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<cherrot> 卧槽 升级失败
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 升级到13.10，gnome flashback主菜单丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453606 自己添加，重启依然消失！求解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 haotaer — 2013-12-14 19:38
<onlylove> cherrot: 你的nick怎么搞的，不能补全
<onlylove> cherrot: 什么升级失败
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • linux下有没有p2p search软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453607 有时搜个电影神码的 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-12-14 19:44
<Guest33195> hello
<^k^> Guest33195:点点点.  19:59 
<Guest33195> 没人啊
<JQKbot> JQKbot: 1
<eaa> l
<lpy> iMadper:  作业。。。都是做得好不如展示得好。。。
<Octobe21> hello all! I'm using #!
<xixihaha> hello
<^k^> xixihaha:点点点.  20:42 
<xixihaha> what
<loongson> 同志们，嫦娥三号已经成功降落到月球上了！
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 相比小交的网银，labi 软件算国内软件里面易用性最好的了。。。
<loongson> 太阳翼展开到位！
<abineQ> SteamOS is a fork (derivative) of Debian GNU/Linux. The first version (SteamOS 1.0) is called 'alchemist' and it is based on the Debian 'wheezy' (stable 7.1) distribution.
<abineQ> 喜欢玩游戏的各位兄弟有福了
<abineQ> 基于Debian的SteamOS测试版本以及开始提供下载了
<fredzjx> 等第一张照片呢
<fredzjx> steam游0戏免费玩就好了^_^
<abineQ> fredzjx: 免费的东西通常人家都不懂得珍惜
<abineQ> fredzjx: 还是收费，
<fredzjx> abineQ: 收费的东西学生党买不起。。。
<abineQ> fredzjx: 额
<abineQ> fredzjx: 那就玩其他的
<abineQ> LOL
<fredzjx> abineQ： 尤其是月底。。。
<abineQ> fredzjx: 大把有的玩
<abineQ> fredzjx: 别玩收费的了
<fredzjx> abineQ: LOL就算了o(╯□╰)o
<abineQ> fredzjx: LOL
<abineQ> o(╯□╰)o
<fredzjx> abineQ：linux下有破解版吗:D
<houge> abineQ: 现在唯一值得玩的也就dota2了
<houge> fredzjx: 破解？你自己找一找。
<abineQ> fredzjx: 以后应该有吧
<abineQ> houge 猴哥早
<fredzjx> abineQ：linux人那么少应该不会有了o(╯□╰)o
<abineQ> fredzjx: 以后用Linux的人多了去
<abineQ> fredzjx: 慢慢的就会多了
<houge> abineQ: 兄弟你好 ;)
 * iMadper 土豪分散类: 穷学生, 初学者, 装穷党
<houge> abineQ: 不一定，兄弟
<fredzjx> abineQ：估计那时候我就毕业了，说不定就用不到盗版了
<iMadper> 三类
<abineQ> iMadper: 你属于一类》
<abineQ> iMadper: ？
<fredzjx> 呃，穷学生也成土豪了？那有木有人跟我做盆友←_←
<loongson> 请问streamos哪里可以下载到？
<abineQ> iMadper: 土豪很忙
<abineQ> loongson: 等下，发链接给你
<abineQ> loongson: http://store.steampowered.com/steamos/download/?ver=default
<^k^> abineQ ... ⇪ SteamOS
<fredzjx> http://repo.steampowered.com/download/SteamOSInstaller.zip
<^k^> fredzjx ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/zip", 长度=>959.54 MiB}
<fredzjx> abineQ：这两个大小竟然不一样
<abineQ> 一个是恢复的安装
<abineQ> 小心安装
<abineQ> 准备500GB的空硬盘
<fredzjx> abineQ：什么？我发那个是网络安装镜像吗？
<abineQ> fredzjx: 要用U盘来引导安装的
<fredzjx> 根本木有安装，等别人先试试^_^
<abineQ> • Intel/AMD 64-bit处理器
<abineQ> • 4GB及更大的物理内存
<abineQ> • 500GB的硬盘容量
<abineQ> • NVIDIA图形显卡(不久将支持AMD/Intel显卡)
<abineQ> • 支持UEFI启动机制
<abineQ> • 支持USB接口进行安装
<loongson> thanks
<happyaron> jyf: alex smith那g+是你不
<fredzjx> 有木有说双显卡怎么办@_@
<abineQ> 这些要求都是需要在新型的主板上
<fredzjx> intel核显和N卡
<abineQ> fredzjx: 现在支持的是N卡
<fredzjx> abineQ：木有找到屏蔽核显的方法
<fredzjx> abineQ：是不是意味着不能安装了(>_<)
<abineQ> 安装这个系统的一般是在台式上安装
<fredzjx> 。。。
<abineQ> 在主板的UEFI引导界面上有设置使用那个显卡设备的
<fredzjx> 嗯，几个用我这本子的童鞋试过，直接黑屏了@_@
<fredzjx> 目测我这本子不能关核显
<happyaron> loongson: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 土豪你好
<jyk> 各位谁能帮个忙，把电视卡模块发给我 我误删了 网上找不到
<fredzjx> abineQ：话说为什么要500G硬盘？他要直接把所有游戏都下载下来吗？
<abineQ> fredzjx: 没有，
<jyk> 在/lib/modules/xxx-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134 目录下
<abineQ> fredzjx: 因为很多游戏的文件体积安装完成以后都是非常庞大的
<abineQ> fredzjx: 所以需要比较大的硬盘空间
<fredzjx> abineQ：哎，我硬盘一共就500G，等到时候升级硬盘再说吧。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, ipv6咋整
<abineQ> 你要安装的话，建议单独用一个硬盘来安装ESteamOS
<fredzjx> 呃。。。笔记本啊啊啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我在学校里，原生ipv6
<freeflying> happyaron, 哦
<xixihaha> 怎么发给你
<iMadper> happyaron: 不好...
<iMadper> happyaron: 土豪荣你好
<happyaron> iMadper: 见过土豪
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，我是穷学生
<iMadper> happyaron: 穷学生是土豪 的主力军
<happyaron> iMadper: 但为啥穷学生是土豪呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也不知道... 我只是烧耳机来看, 老说自己是穷学生的, 动不动就买一套5~6k的系统
<happyaron> iMadper: 我买不起
<happyaron> iMadper: 所以连穷学生都不如，不是土豪
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...   <happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，我是穷学生
<xixihaha> saa7134.tar.gz
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎可出尔反尔..
<abineQ> Valve的SteamOS计划促使显卡开发商重视长久以来一直被忽视的GNU/Linux图形驱动
<fredzjx> 几个月生活费啊(>_<)
<happyaron> iMadper: 本来以为自己是穷学生，后来发现按你的标准不够啊
 * iMadper 我大emacsOS完胜SteamOS
<jyk> xixihaha  是啊 四个文件
<iMadper> happyaron: 好吧... ...
<xixihaha> 打好包了
 * iMadper 不是说要有新版天空八部了嘛?!
 * iMadper 怎么还不上映?!
<jyk> xixihaha 谢谢 怎么传呀
<iMadper> jyk: 嘛? 你们要传文件吗? /dcc send nickname /path/to/target/file
 * iMadper 碎叫
<xixihaha> done
<xixihaha> iMadper thanks
<jyk> 没收到  下不了 一直停在那
<jyk> xixihaha  发我邮箱里吧jyk99#sina.com 这收不了
<jyk> 停着 动不了
<jyk> 尝试到 xixihaha 的 DCC CHAT 连接失败(err=连接超时)
<xixihaha> jyk ok check
<jyk> 不行 大概是网的关系
<jyk> 还是邮箱吧 麻烦了
<xixihaha> jyk 查你邮箱把
<jyk> 好的
<jyk> 有了 谢谢
<jyk> xixihaha 兄台用什么版本的
<xixihaha> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<xixihaha> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<xixihaha> Release:	12.04
<xixihaha> Codename:	precise
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个ableplanet都没听说过
<abineQ> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/99/17/1481/96306459.jpg
<abineQ> http://news.qq.com/a/20131214/006357.htm#p=4
<^k^> abineQ ... ⇪ 组图：28岁华裔女生逃课玩扑克成百万富翁_新闻_腾讯网
<abineQ> 玩扑克的高手也发财了
<jiero> abineQ: 。新闻就是找很多很多人希望的。
<abineQ> jiero: 额
<niac> 没有希望怎么办啊
<abineQ> jiero: 你冒泡啦
<abineQ> jiero: 你很久没冒泡了
<abineQ> jiero: momo
 * jiero 戳 abineQ  眼睛
<abineQ> jiero: 额
<abineQ> http://news.qq.com/a/20131214/004196.htm#pref=hdpicture#p=1
<^k^> abineQ ... ⇪ 组图：以色列遭遇60年未遇大暴雪袭击_新闻_腾讯网
<jiero> abineQ: 海南遭遇60年不遇大暴雪
<abineQ> 再次感受到水深火热
<abineQ> jiero: 你去海南吃海鲜了？
<abineQ> jiero: 被宰了没？
<abineQ> jie/坏笑
<abineQ> jiero: /坏笑
<jiero> abineQ: 才不是。
<abineQ> jiero: LOL
<imtxc> iMadper: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 天空八部？
<niac> 写了个脚本抓取图片，但是一张一张的下，好慢啊
<jiero> imtxc: 黑子
<niac> 有什么方法一次读取所有地址，多线程下载的
<zsc> niac,一次读取所有地址是什么意思...有网址的话,可以用axel下,这是多线程的支持断点
<wangxigang> ：）
<niac> 我用的wget
<onlylove> niac: 你如果是把参数一个一个的传递，肯定是一个一个的下载，你如果想一次下载俩，必须启动俩下载进程
<niac> 不会冲突？
<wangxigang> /
<lincan> axel ?
<niac> 本来无聊下点美女图片的，这你妈等到死都下不了几张
<imtxc> jiero: 不开心
<niac> 最开心别人不开心了
<imtxc> iMadper: 来个帽子我让 niac 开心一下？ cc freeflying
<niac> --！
<xixihaha>  帽子？
<onlylove> xixihaha: op
<onlylove> niac: 其实我觉得你应该是网络问题吧……
<niac> 还真是网络问题
<onlylove> niac: 我记得就是ff的插件，downthemall也是顺序下载的
<niac> 周末都看不了小电影
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装amd显卡驱动后如何使用集显？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453610 大家好，我的独显是amd的，我安装了amd的闭源驱动并配置后用显卡接显示器一切正常，但我不需要用显卡驱动图形界面，只想用它来做计算，所以我把显示器接到主板的VGA接口上，结果启动后黑屏，我只好把xorg.conf给删掉了。
<onlylove> niac: 小电影有毛好看的，趁现在，改进下你那个脚本
<niac> onlylove：怎么改进啊
<abineQ> imtxc: 还不睡觉？
<niac> onlylove：主要是连接的是国外的服务器，所以很慢的
<onlylove> niac: 那样的话，半夜了，洗洗睡吧
<rtykey> 人也还不少嘛
<niac> onlylove：要不给个国内的，我睡前撸一下
<Frank`> :)
<rtykey> 怎么回复别人啊？
<onlylove> niac: 国内的啥
<onlylove> niac: 对着林志玲撸去
<rtykey> niac，你是怎么回复onlylove的？
<rtykey> 怎么做啊？
<niac> onlylove：没李嘉诚那么有钱，不敢奢求志林
<niac> id+冒号
<rtykey> 手打？
<abineQ> http://img1.gtimg.com/8/820/82067/8206738_980x1200_0.jpg
<niac> 饿
<onlylove> rtykey: 你怎么和他说话就怎么回复别人
<onlylove> niac: 你好歹教人补全
<rtykey> 我是说昵称后面怎么跟别人的昵称
<niac> tab补全id
<rtykey> niac: o
<onlylove> abineQ: 就是那个说是多少岁的武术小学生发明的
<rtykey> 怎么都没几个人说话呢？
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: 这熊孩子就是搞了玩的，学校老师拿着当噱头炒作
<xixihaha> 完全没听过
<niac> 最恶心炒作了
<abineQ> onlylove: 嗯，熊孩子
<rtykey> 什么炒作？
<niac> 今天又发射成功了，
<xixihaha> 着陆
<abineQ> niac: 炒炒更好吃
<onlylove> rtykey: 那啥防霾武术操
<onlylove> rtykey: 实际上就是不出去，在座位上比划比划
<rtykey> 没听说过呢
<abineQ> onlylove: 要听专家分析分析
<niac> 中国自杀的那么多，怎么没人体炸弹啊
<rtykey> niac: 说不定有，但是我们不知道
<onlylove> abineQ: 砖家么？
<abineQ> 正在下载
<onlylove> niac: 这个频道有日志，有些东西自己自觉点
<abineQ> onlylove: LOL
<rtykey> abineQ: LOL 什么意思？
<abineQ> 有谁在用安卓的？
<rtykey> 手机系统？
<niac> 怕什么，我的局域网，好几百人用的呢
<abineQ> rtykey: LOL就是放声大笑
<abineQ> niac: 你是牛头人
<abineQ> niac: 你刚出生
<abineQ> niac: 你什么都不怕
<rtykey> niac: 局域网也全部封杀
<onlylove> niac: 等freenode被封了你翻墙聊天么
<onlylove> niac: 你以为我担心你？
<abineQ> niac: 你别害大家没的聊天的地方
<niac> 没加密吗
<abineQ> 加个蛋
<onlylove> niac: 明文
<rtykey> 这聊天记录是说记录啊，难道说有关组织？....
<niac> 这是要跑路的节奏？
<Octobe21> test
<^k^> Octobe21:点点点.  23:13 
<Octobe21> thx
<abineQ> rtykey: 这里都是说技术交流的地方
<abineQ> 别扯到其他地方去
<niac> 基友联系感情的地方
<xixihaha> kick
<abineQ> niac: 你知道就好，
<rtykey> abineQ: 哦，刚刚我去linux频道看了下，别人说什么都看不懂...
<niac> 话说我怎么总学不会正则啊
<abineQ> rtykey: 慢慢学吧
<rtykey> 用的时候慢慢找就行了
<rtykey> 英语很让人头痛啊
<abineQ> rtykey: 英语还不会啦
<rtykey> 四级都没过，难道一边IRC一边google....
<abineQ> rtykey: 慢慢积累的
<rtykey> 哎，你们都用什么系统啊？
<abineQ> 现在用的Ubuntu
<abineQ> 以后改用Debian了
<rtykey> 为啥？
<rtykey> 这两个都还没试过
<zsc> rtykey: debian7.2
<abineQ> rtykey: 因为喜欢用Debian
<abineQ> Debian+LXDE
<rtykey> debian什么特点？
<abineQ> Debian
<niac> 用了ubuntu个把月
<abineQ> 比较稳定
<rtykey> 看你们的样子用linux很久了哦
<zsc> 为啥??这个问题值得思考??但我现在回答不了
<abineQ> Debian的系统比较稳定
<niac> 最蛋疼是没游戏玩
<zsc> niac: 可以玩dota2
<abineQ> Debian的软件包一般都不是很新的那种
 * zsc 不会装的找我
<niac> zsc：不玩dota好多年了
<abineQ> niac: 大把的游戏
<niac> 去哪下
<abineQ> niac: 买个主机
<zsc> niac: DOTA222
<abineQ> 然后你就知道去哪里下载了
<abineQ> nia
<niac> 我是想买啊，但是国内不卖 啊
<abineQ> niac: 一个游戏主机才多少钱
<abineQ> niac: 网上有卖吧
<niac> 我想买ps4
<abineQ> niac: 嗯
<abineQ> PS也是用Linux系统
<abineQ> 主来的的
<abineQ> 专门为运行游戏的系统
<abineQ> 叫做黄狗Linux
<abineQ> 现在还有这个系统
<zsc> rtykey: 先跟这IRC看一段时间,找个感兴趣的主题,然后跟邮件列表,看代码
<abineQ> yellowdog
<niac> zsc：什么邮件列表
<zsc> rtykey: 好处是不懂可以随时问...这很重要...相当与有很多老师教
<rtykey> 邮件列表？
<abineQ> 太多的东西可以选择了
<zsc> 找个主题,我强调了
<abineQ> rtykey: 你最感兴趣的技术主题
<rtykey> zsc: 我现在用linux除了上网，听歌都不知道干啥....
<abineQ> rtykey: 比如你想用Linux系统做一些什么事情
<zsc> 当然,ub-cn还是基水偏多
<rtykey> 做jsp服务器吧
<abineQ> zsc: 嗯，适合新手的地方
<abineQ> zsc: 闲聊多过技术交流
<abineQ> LOL
<zsc> 高手不少,但都搞基没空~
<rtykey> 我现在就是下折腾
<abineQ> rtykey: Linux最大的好处是可以用来学习编程开发
<rtykey> 高手都忙啥啊？
<abineQ> 比如学习Pyton编程和HTML5网页
<endle> rtykey, 你可以折腾一下 wine
<rtykey> html5知道，pyton都没听说过
<abineQ> endle: 额
<zsc> rtykey: 表折腾,扎扎实实的学习
<abineQ> rtykey: Python
<abineQ> 嗯
<rtykey> 但是现在都不知道从哪里开始学啊，对于学什么都还没什么想法呢
<abineQ> rtykey: 很多人就是这样迷茫的
<abineQ> rtykey: 他们不知道自己到底想要什么东西
<zsc> rtykey: 但我觉得你既然知道有irc这种全世界高手除了maillist都经常泡的地方,就装个debian吧,然后一点点扎实的学习
<rtykey> 我现在用的opensuse，先用着吧
<abineQ> rtykey: 你要把你最喜欢的事情列出来
<abineQ> 找到你最喜欢做的事情
<zsc> abineQ: 看av?
<rtykey> abineQ: 应该是制作网站，但是我只会很基础的
<abineQ> 十年磨一剑
<endle> 我觉得没必要纠结发行版
<endle> 如果你觉得opensuse好，就不要换了
<abineQ> rtykey: 你如果能坚持10年不断的练习制作网站
<abineQ> 你肯定会有不少的收获
<rtykey> 什么是AV ，曾经某人说AV 就是America Vedio
<^k^> rtykey: define:AV ，曾经某人说AV 就是America Vedio http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:AV ，曾经某人说AV 就是America Vedio 2013年7月2日 |...| “|AV|女优”是指日本专门从事|av|电影录像作业扮演的女人艺人。 |AV|女优图册（二）(30 张). |AV|是“Adult Video”的缩写，也即是成人录像。 |....| 若是非要把|AV|单纯的了解成 |American| Video，谁也不能说
<^k^> ─> 不对，正解是Adult Video，即成人录像。
<abineQ> 将制作网站的技能练习到炉火纯青的境界
<zsc> rtykey: 最好还是学下语言,然后理解架构式向下开发的思想.再学习下python,当然觉得perl也不错,ruby更好...做网站属于杂活...
<abineQ> 挑选一件兵器
<rtykey> python也是一种语言吗？
<abineQ> 嗯
<abineQ> 是的
<rtykey> java呢？怎么样？
<rtykey> java会那么一点点
<abineQ> Python是一种很适合新手的编程语言
<endle> rtykey, 我有个同学很讨厌 java。。。
<abineQ> rtykey: java额
<endle> 我觉得没必要在这个地方纠结，重要的是先开始学
<rtykey> 为啥？我看现在好像java宣传比较多哦
<abineQ> 嗯，
<zsc> 我学python还是挺费事的..
<zsc> python深入的东西真的不是很容易理解
<abineQ> 只要你能运用自如
<endle> 我学python的时候对引用的东西理解的不好（现在也是）
<abineQ> 要有深厚的技术基础
<andy__> 我就讨厌java  所以 当昨天Qt5.2出来 支持android开发的时候 我立马装上了他
<abineQ> 什么都想学，反而什么都学一点皮毛而已
<abineQ> 没有深入的研究透彻
<rtykey> 在linux上面怎么搭建jsp服务器？主要是怎么解析域名？在Windows 可以用花生壳，在linux呢？
<niac> 我就是太花心了，什么都没学好
<niac> 浪费了很多时间和精力
<abineQ> rtykey:用搜索引擎
<rtykey> 我都是无聊了才学习.......
<niac> 下载专心搞javascript
<endle> rtykey, 这不是好事吗？
<niac> 前后通吃
<zsc> rtykey: java也是很优秀的语言
<endle> 我挺反对语言论战的，都是工具而已
<rtykey> endle: 这是好事？三天大于两天晒网都没什么进步...
<abineQ> 嗯
<abineQ> rtykey: 所以说要专心
<niac> zsc：搞什么的
<endle> rtykey, 无聊的时候学习说明你获得了学习的乐趣
<abineQ> 潜心学习
 * zsc 所以我都是说某种语言是急优秀的....
<zsc> niac: 嵌入式
<niac> zsc：我也想搞哪方面的
<niac> 需要什么知识
<abineQ> 不同的语言有各自的有优点，没有必要浪费时间去争论
 * zsc 我不想搞了.....看cpu体系手册就ok
<niac> 我高的都是脚本语言，不严谨
<zsc> 偶现在在学习python
<abineQ> 嗯
<zsc> 严禁的话还是用java
<niac> 我两年前就关注python了，到现在都没学会
<zsc> python也不严谨...
<niac> 是啊总是看两天基础，然后就丢了
<abineQ> 慢慢来吧，太急躁，学不了
<niac> 我现在专心搞js的
<abineQ> 学不下去的时候就去外面运动运动
<abineQ> 爬山
<zsc> 太灵活的语言虽然初学方便,但真正去组织大的东西就很容易疏漏
<rtykey> js也挺好的，特别是Web里面
<niac> 上手都不难的，就是很难精通一门
<abineQ> 让大脑好好的休息
<niac> 我很喜欢爬山
<abineQ> 嗯
<andyhuzhill> rtykey, linux平台也有花生壳客户端的
<abineQ> 学习的时候最好是有安静的地方，没有人打扰了
<rtykey> 试过，但是不太好用
<zsc> rtykey: 没一个程序员都是折翼的天使.....
<zsc> s/没一个/每一个
<niac> 我感觉连xx都折了
<abineQ> 专心的写代码
<abineQ> 是最舒服的事情了
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 心无旁骛
<niac> 我感觉我最大的问题就是架构上不知道怎么去组织
<endle> 我的一点理解：正确的选择来自于经验，而经验来自于犯下的错误（原出处不详）
<niac> 我也是写的少了
 * black_angel 准备睡觉去了
<abineQ> 早点睡觉啦
<abineQ> 很晚了
<abineQ> 最好是有良好的作息习惯
<abineQ> 早点睡觉
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  23:53 
<abineQ> 以后晚上9点就要睡觉了
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  23:53 
<abineQ> 每天早上早点起床
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  23:54 
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  23:55 
<^k^> zsc: .. .. ..
<andyhuzhill> test
<^k^> andyhuzhill:点点点.  23:58 
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点.  00:11 
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点.  00:17 
<gcell> 妹的，机顶盒访问windows共享毫无问题，打开Linux samba进入二级目录就报错
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-15
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • software-center 闪退怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453617 我试过： Code: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf 还是没有用，也有重装软件中心，重装以后可以使用，但是重启/注销重新登录 以后又会闪退 怎么办？ Code: software-center& 后错误提示： Code: xapian.DatabaseOpeningError: Couldn't stat '/var/cache/software-center/x
<^k^> ─> apian' (No such file or directory) ubuntu12.04.3 software-center 5.2.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 Herozem — 2013-12-15 7:43
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • elementoryOS只有鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453618 在系统上装了kubuntu-desktop，然后删了kde-*,现在重启能到，starting preload:preload[ok],就不动了。用ctrl alt f1进入一个终端，可以登陆，startx后背景亮了，只有鼠标，怎么修复，急等 Sent from my Lenovo A820t using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 —
<^k^> ─> 2013-12-15 8:24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件包qmail尚未配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453619 下列【新】软件包将被安装： eclipse 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 1 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 有 2 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 需要下载 0 B/17.3 kB 的软件包。 解压缩后会消耗掉 124 kB 的额外空间。 Selecting
<^k^> ─> previously unselected package eclipse. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 192235 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 ec …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 计算机连接不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453620 笨人想从win系统的电脑用ssh登录安装UBUNTU系统的另一台电脑，但连接不上，ip地址等输入的都应该没问题，两台电脑共用一个路由器，不知什么原因，请高手们指点，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 imunbg — 2013-12-15 10:03
<pAuLnAbA220> hello
<^k^> pAuLnAbA220:点点点.  11:03 
<pAuLnAbA220> 请问，ubuntu13.10 x64 一定要使用EFI吗？
<pAuLnAbA220> legacy的BIOS不可以吗？
<void1> 没听说过
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 原来Ubuntu在 12.04之后还发过新版本，我都无视了。
<pAuLnAbA220> jiero: haswell只能使用1310以上的版本啊，郁闷
<pAuLnAbA220> 坑爹的haswell，现在只有OSX能完美支持，连windows8.1都是浮云
<pAuLnAbA220> intel怎么混的
<vanishing> 有人要无损音乐网站么
<jiero> pAuLnAbA220: 嗯。是
<jiero> vanishing: bandcamp.com 就是无损
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bandcamp (@ bandcamp.com)
<vanishing> 那有中文的么。。
<imtxc> vanishing: 发来啊
<vanishing> 51ape.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 51Ape.Com | 无损音乐免费下载 (@ 51ape.com)
<vanishing> 都是网盘的
<vanishing> 挺多的
<imtxc> 那还不如杂碎呢
<imtxc> pt80, 杂碎，都是网盘的，我以为在线听的呢
<vanishing> 怎么好像分享个资源还有罪似的
<Octobe21> 360
<Octobe21> :)
<Octobe21> 无聊呗
<pAuLnAbA220> 英文歌曲少啊
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 实现debian与虚拟机xp的共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453621 我在debian中安装了samba，也配置好了，如下： [global] workgroup=tux sever string=This is build by ifk to share the files! netbios name=po #client code page= #socket address= security=share log file=/var/log.samba/%m.log max log size=100 deadtime=10 keepalive=60 max open files=1000 socket option=T
<^k^> ─> CP_NODELAY [homes] comment=home directories browseable=no writable=yes valid users=%S create mode=0664 [printers] [firstshare] comment=This …
<Octobe21> yesterday once more
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04wubi安装版本，无线设备未就绪，固件缺失的问题已解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453623 做个档案，以防下次再遇到这个问题挠头皮了。 连接有线网络，点击系统设置，点击硬件栏的附加驱动，就可以看到需要安装的一些驱动，其中就有对应的无线网卡驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> aitazhixin — 2013-12-15 12:15
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu12.04 升级 3.11内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453624 xubuntu12.04 内核是3.2 从新立得搜索 linux-head 发现已经有3.11的内核。找不到先联网更新一下 新立得搜索3.11 勾上linux-headers-3.11.0-14 linux-headers-3.11.0-14-generic linux-image-3.11.0-14-generic 还有勾上几个GRUB的安装，终端sudo update-grub也行 安装好后，重启
<callmepeanut> msg callmepeanut identify systemOA
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何关闭gnome 3 的窗口预览和切换动画 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453626 如题，我的笔记本显卡较差，为gt105M，在使用gnome3预览和切换窗口时卡得要命，如何才能关掉gnome shell的窗口预览和切换特效 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangisboy — 2013-12-15 12:46
<dchxcrow> linux 有什么比较好用的地图软件呢
<callmepeanut> dchxcrow,  在线的不是挺好用的
<dchxcrow> callmepeanut: 恩，是的，就是好奇，刚才找了一下，发现好像没什么好用的呢
<callmepeanut> dchxcrow, 在win下有什么地图软件？
<dchxcrow> callmepeanut: 我也不清楚啊，好久没有在win过了
<callmepeanut> dchxcrow, PC端地图都用在线的
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 利用Bodhi源体验e18 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453627 原文： HOWTO: Test E18, EFL 1.8.0, and Terminology 0.4.0 on Bodhi Linux As of this past weekend the testing builds of the Enlightenment window manager DR18 (E18 for short) are in the Bodhi Linux testing repository. The following are the steps you need to take if you would like to install and help test the future of th
<^k^> ─> e Enlightenment desktop on your Bodhi Linux install. Step 1 - Add the testing Repository First we need to add the testing repository to our …
<jusss> 今天天气不好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 自带的磁盘检测，看着怎么这么吓人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453629 2013.png 各种 即将故障 ，而且各种错误率都那么高…………不会有什么问题吗………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 bingkan — 2013-12-15 13:43
<zzpre> jusss: 同感
<happyaron> 午饭咸死了。
<jusss> happyaron: 有了retina屏，做梦都是高清的了。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 你也有rmbp了？
<jusss> happyaron: 当然没。。。
<happyaron> 我也没有
<jusss> happyaron: 到是手机貌似达到了那个标准
<happyaron> jusss: 我的爱疯4是retina
<happyaron> jusss: 用了之后看老手机的屏幕就觉得不太舒服了。
<zzpre> <|>
<Ivan-H> 用习惯了14英寸的屏幕，也不习惯看手机的
<zzpre> <|>=I
<happyaron> Ivan-H: ...
<Ivan-H> happyaron, ;)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 找不到搜索在哪里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453630 各位大侠， ubuntu安装好了，可是好像有问题，找不到搜索在哪里。 另外上面好像缺了一行标签栏。 谢谢！ 具体情况请看附件，屏幕的截图。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueli711 — 2013-12-15 13:58
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么样弄U盘才会接上后就会自动挂载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453633 ubuntu13.10系统和13.04系统我都安装了好几次了，U盘接上后都是不会自动挂载。 不是U盘的问题，先前以为是13.10的问题，所以改成了13.04，但是还是一样不会自动挂载。我想要弄成自动挂载，不然我家人可不会用命令来挂
<jusss> happyaron: 你们学路由器配置方面的课程吗？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 宅男影音播放器，如果你有比较好的电影网址，只要填入它的网址就能抓出影片来播放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453634 宅男播放器是一款视频播放器客户端软件，本身不提供任何影片资源，集七大搜索引擎一身，具有超强的快播种子搜索功能，拥有独创的搜同类功能:假如一部电机剧总共有
<happyaron> jusss: 我自己学了，学校的没注意。
<jusss> happyaron: 。。。那学网络模拟时，有讲ns2吗？网络模拟器
<jusss> happyaron: 我们讲无线宽带接入技术时，后半本书都是ns2的，老师直接就忽略了，因为是考察课，就没讲
<happyaron> jusss: ns2 么，找 wzssyqa
<happyaron> jusss: 现在该上 ns3 了
<happyaron> ns3 要友好许多。
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，一直没学ns2感觉有点遗憾，虽然那门课程早考完了，但是老师直接把它忽略了，让我又有点感觉我们的老师真的是不学无术的。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 我也没整过那东西，只是粗浅地看了几下。
<happyaron> jusss: 想精通还是得整啊……
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，我发现我记忆力很差，我感觉好长时间以来，我就一直在搞各种配置文件，貌似自从用了linux，就一直是在搞配置，虽然还配置的不好。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 配置好的东西存一份……
<happyaron> jusss: 以后忘记了，可以去查
<happyaron> 配置文件这东西谁也记不住啊
<jusss> happyaron: 我现在正在看关于内核模块方面的资料，中文的看的模糊，英文的太多单词不认识，纠结，
<Ivan-H> 机器经常不崩溃，最后会不记得怎么配置了
<jusss> 开机时，配置下grub2的参数，打开Xorg时，配置下xorg.conf,打开xterm时再配置下.Xdefaults,用ibus时还要配置下.bashrc,wpa联网又要配置联网用的.conf,调整键盘排列又要配置.xmodmaprc,看电影时有要配置mplayer的config,还有n多配置。。。
<jusss> 还有locale之类的
<jusss> 感觉这些东西大大阻止了linux的普及
<jusss> 宿舍2Mb的小水管，下个魔戒2都要3个多小时。。。哎
<jusss> 感觉真苦b
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 找不到搜索 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453635 各位大侠， ubuntu安装好了，可是好像有问题，找不到搜索在哪里。 另外上面好像缺了一行标签栏。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueli711 — 2013-12-15 14:32
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 少了最上面一栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453636 各位大侠， 我安装好的Ubuntu，好像少了最上面一栏，并且搜索找不到。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueli711 — 2013-12-15 14:39
<gcell> jusss: 如今还有2Mb？
<jusss> gcell: 嗯，学校的
<gcell> jusss: 我们这种四线城市都普及6M了
<gcell> 哦
<jusss> happyaron: /lib现在都是/usr/lib的软链接了？
<jusss> happyaron: debian也是？
<jusss> gcell: 我们村里的是10M光纤
<gcell> jusss: 您哪个村是华西村吗？
<jusss> gcell: 不是，只是一个小村子
<gcell> 我们这至今还是ADSL，IPTV共享6M宽带
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么样弄U盘才会接上后就会自动挂载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453633 ubuntu13.10系统和13.04系统我都安装了好几次了，U盘接上后都是不会自动挂载。 不是U盘的问题，先前以为是13.10的问题，所以改成了13.04，但是还是一样不会自动挂载。我想要弄成自动挂载，不然我家人可不会用命令来挂
<niac> 由于文件夹下文件太多，导致卡死和查询不到文件
<jusss> niac: ?
<niac> 有办法解决吗
<jusss> niac: 移动一部分文件出来不行吗？
<jusss> niac: 你怎么查询的
<niac> 网站镜像，生成的静态页面
<niac> 直接根据地址找文件啊
<niac> 但是那个文件夹下有10000多个文件
<niac> 打开都会卡很久
<jusss> 这个不会。。。
<jusss> ls |grep xxx不行吗
<niac> 打开文件夹都会卡的半死
<gcell> 手动建一个文本索引？
<niac> 怎么操作
<jusss> ls |grep xxx也卡？
<gcell> 我也是乱扯的，你建一个文本文件，每行”文件名  绝对路径“
<gcell> 只要查询这一个文件就好了
<niac> 这就是 绝对地址啊
<jusss> jjj
<gcell> 哦
<niac> ls
<niac> ls 还好，就是直接通过文件管理器不行
<niac> 还有浏览器也找不到页面啊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim 如何让打开文件时光标自动到上次退出该文件时的光标所在位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453637 在我的vimrc加入了 " When editing a file, always jump to the last cursor position autocmd BufReadPost * \ if ! exists("g:leave_my_cursor_position_alone") | \ if line("'\"") > 0 && line ("'\"") <= line("$") | \ exe "normal g'\"" | \ endif | \ endif 为什么
<^k^> ─> 每次打开文件光标总是停留在第一行 统计信息: 发表于 由 uu_dou — 2013-12-15 15:08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • man-db问题如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453638 安装wine中途不小心把终端杀了，之后就没办法安装和卸载了 信息如下 root@ubuntu:/home/giroud# dpkg --configure -a 正在设置 man-db (2.6.5-2) ... debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: 资源暂时不可用 dpkg: error processing man-db (--co
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 【已解决】vim 如何让打开文件时光标自动到上次退出该文件时的光标所在位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453637 在我的vimrc加入了 " When editing a file, always jump to the last cursor position autocmd BufReadPost * \ if ! exists("g:leave_my_cursor_position_alone") | \ if line("'\"") > 0 && line ("'\"") <= line("$") | \ exe "normal g'\"" | \ endif | \
<jusss> 有没有人直接在~/下给/etc/...下的某个经常需要配置的文件建立硬链接的？
<black_angel_> 硬链接？
<black_angel> cp 过来不就行啦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新安装ubuntu13.10，检测不到无线信号，无法打开无线开关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453640 安装ubuntu13.10 64位系统后，检测不到无线信号，系统禁止打开无线开关，是什么原因？是不是驱动问题？我的有线通过PPPOE拨号能上网。 各位知道的帮忙解答一下，谢谢！祝你工作顺利，生活愉
<^k^> ─> 悦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 amingtenfei — 2013-12-15 16:15
<iMadper> lpy: 来, 修个bug
<iMadper> lpy: 我从baidu play下歌, 歌名都会变成乱码. 乃负责修好吧.
<lpy> iMadper:  base64？
<iMadper> lpy: 不像.
<iMadper> lpy: 我给你截图?
<lpy> iMadper:  就是
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯 来
<iMadper> lpy: 我终于会在linux下面同步ipod了....
<iMadper> lpy: http://imagebin.org/282342
<lpy> iMadper:  没 ipad
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 结果今天想下载几首歌都这么难
<iMadper> lpy: 我有说ipad吗? ipod呀
<lpy> iMadper:  这乱码。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  哦打错
<lpy> iMadper:  没 ipod
<iMadper> lpy: base64? 我读书少, 你不要骗我
<onlylove> mp3标签吧
<lpy> iMadper:  不是 base64 了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不一定. 这是文件名. 不知道是不是通过文件标签自动生成的.
<iMadper> lpy: 为啥下载的时候会出现乱码? 不应该自动判断编码吗?
<iMadper> lpy: bug!
<lpy> iMadper:  不知
<lpy> iMadper:  下载的那个 链接？
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个就和那个压缩文件乱码差不多的
<lpy> iMadper:  长什么样子
<iMadper> lpy: 快去修复, 我下载种子的时候, 也是这样... 种子是中文的, 但是下载下来就是乱码
<iMadper> lpy: 我看看去.
<lpy> iMadper:  哦这个 owo
<lpy> iMadper:  这个我也不知道。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  无法 rp 的话就报不了
<iMadper> lpy: reproduce? 容易呀, 我找个稳定的链接就行了呀
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<iMadper> lpy: http://play.baidu.com/   随便添加一首中文歌, 然后下载就是了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 百度音乐盒
<iMadper> lpy: http://music.baidu.com/song/33984572/download?__o=%2Fartist%2F1077   这个.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 下载_百度音乐-听到极致
<iMadper> lpy: 我这里稳定重现.
<lpy> bingo!
<iMadper> lpy: reproduced?
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯
<iMadper> lpy: 今晚修好?
<iMadper> lpy: 然后我明早更新nightly?
<jusss> onlylove: 不能跨设备link?
<lpy> iMadper:  别傻了
<lpy> iMadper:  周末人家不陪你
<jusss> onlylove: ln /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness brightness
<jusss> onlylove: 失败
<iMadper> lpy: 哦... 太弱...
<iMadper> lpy: kernel这边周末也不少人的
<onlylove> jusss: 你傻啊，sys里面的东西也ln
<lpy> iMadper: 我看看 owo
<jusss> onlylove: 我双显卡，该亮度只能去/sys/...里改
<onlylove> jusss: 你去fuck nv去
<jusss> onlylove: 总不能不停的去那里改呀太麻烦了，软链接还多一部cd呢，直接硬链接到~多好
<iMadper> lpy: 我擦!!!! 受不了了!!! 我刚才用amarok听, 发现细节比play.baidu.com多多了!!!
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度音乐盒 (@ baidu.com)
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: nnnnd, 我还以baidu vip的高音质有tmd多高呢!!!
<lpy> iMadper:  在我这边的话，主要还是 耳机  lol~
<jusss> onlylove: /sys/...到~算跨设备？
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<lpy> imad
<lpy> iMadper: http://amarok.kde.org/
<iMadper> jusss: 跨了.
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: Amarok | Rediscover Your Music!
<lpy> iMadper: ^^^ 这个？
<iMadper> lpy: 对呀!
<jusss> iMadper: 这么悲惨
<iMadper> lpy: 百度 play把高频给拉高了
<lpy> 好吧。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 听得好刺耳. nnnnd, 亏我用的没啥高频的耳机....
<jusss> iMadper: 那我只能建立一个软链接目录文件到/sys/...下？
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 刚才ab了同一首歌, 差距太大... 我擦...
<iMadper> lpy: 受不了了, 我要重新把歌都down到本地.
<lpy> lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 快去修蛤
<lpy> iMadper:  还在看 点了下载会发生什么事
<iMadper> lpy: 乖~
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是整天用root么，echo一下就OK
<onlylove> jusss: 或者扔个shell到启动里面
<imtxc> lol
<lpy> iMadper:  http response header 那里 filename 是乱码的。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: ipod 啊
<lpy> iMadper: 就是传过来就已经是乱码的了
<jusss> onlylove: echo也得指定那么长的目录呀，就是认为目录太长了才想硬链接的
<lpy> iMadper:  =,.= no idea
<jusss> onlylove: systemd的启动不会。。。只知道点sys v的
<onlylove> jusss: systemd不是兼容sysv的么
<imtxc> 马蛋，哥好好的睡觉呢，突然收到我房东的短信，说“您好，我是房东我现在在外地，请把房租打到我爱人XX的工商卡XXXX上”
<jusss> iMadper: systemd兼容sys v？
<onlylove> imtxc: 确定是房东不是骗子？
<imtxc> 擦哦，世界上有这么礼貌的房东！
<mao> qq 消息在网络传输是明文的吗 ???
<imtxc> onlylove: 一看这货就不知道房东是个什么角色。。。
<imtxc> mao: 不是
<mao> imtxc,  那应该还算安全了。
<imtxc> mao: 不过登录和聊天过程中， qq 号都是明文
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是建个软链接吧
<mao> imtxc,  我发现qq号太容易被别人知道了，有个qq邮箱立马就知道了，更有甚者，腾讯主动好友推荐给你说别人的qq号。
<imtxc> mao: 聊天消息传输是加密的，不过可以用你的 qq 密码给解出来…………
<jusss> mao: imtxc , 主动把小三的qq号推荐给你的老婆了? lol
<imtxc> jusss: mao 我咋就收不到腾讯给我推荐的小三qq号！
<mao> jusss,  真要是这样岂不更好， 男人可是有两个肩膀呀。。
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  17:06 
<jusss> mao: 可是你只有一个那啥，你懂得
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<jusss> adam8157: 吃面
<mao> jusss,  自己动手，丰衣足食。  你懂的。
<jusss> mao: 用手。。。哎
<mao> 我现在很喜欢我装的这个输入法，就是ibus+sunpinyin，虽然很老了，但感觉简单，精炼，很舒服。
<jusss> mao: 你是台湾人？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我想了一下午了也没想到
<jusss> adam8157: chmod能对fat32文件系统的文件进行chmod -x吗？
 * imtxc 一下午做梦在家吃好吃的啊
<adam8157> jusss: 能, 但是每用
<imtxc> jusss: fat32 里面的文件都有 x 吧
<mao> jusss,  我用的好像是简体字吧 。。。
<jusss> adam8157: imtxc ,我想如果能对它的目录文件-x，那样是不是目录就大不开了
<jusss> adam8157: imtxc ,找个fat32的u盘，把它的目录-x ,然后放到win下，如果发现大不开多好
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 藏片的办法千千万
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<happyaron> 不知道吃啥
<niac> 为什么要藏呢
<niac> 独乐乐不如众乐乐
<jusss> adam8157: happyaron ，吃烤鸭吧，我还没吃过所谓的北京烤鸭
<adam8157> 全聚德便宜坊都吃过了
<niac> 刚才看鸟哥私房菜，感觉好像台湾人啊
<happyaron> jusss: 我还是打算找点便宜的吃
<happyaron> adam8157: 聚餐是自己付钱还是有人买单？
<jusss> happyaron: 那就果断食堂吧，
<jusss> 食堂还是比较便宜实惠的
<adam8157> 全聚德是我请别人, 便宜坊是CEO请的
<happyaron> adam8157: 10号那个呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 金钱豹真心没意思啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 比较关心谁付钱
<adam8157> happyaron: 必然是公司付钱
<happyaron> adam8157: 好
<happyaron> adam8157: 表示没吃过金钱豹
<adam8157> happyaron: 真心不咋样了现在
<jusss> 豹子不是保护动物吗
<jusss> 你们连豹子也吃呀
<happyaron> o
<imtxc> .
<mao> HON，现在要被腾讯代理了。。。
<jusss> 现在的电影都是23帧的？电脑上的
 * adam8157 吃啥啊吃啥啊!!!
<jusss> 这个是格式制约的吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 昨天吃啥，今天吃啥
<imtxc> jusss: 这样不好
<jusss> 虽然我昨天吃的貌似很丰富，可是今天吃不起了
<imtxc> 如果昨天吃的红烧的，今天可以是老坛酸菜嘛…………
<jusss> 突然想吃煮面了
<jusss> 红烧的感觉太腻了
<jusss> 酸菜太酸了，lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何回到根目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453641 各位大侠， 我的主文件夹好像少了一栏，像这样如何回到home或者根目录？ 搜索栏也没有了。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueli711 — 2013-12-15 17:30
 * adam8157 想吃批萨 但是好贵啊....
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕赶快订吧。
<adam8157> happyaron: è´µ
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕不怕贵
<adam8157> happyaron: 吃不起啊
<happyaron> 。。。
<jusss> adam8157: happyaron ,[root@localhost sys]# ln /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness /sys/brightness
<jusss> ln: failed to create hard link ‘/sys/brightness’ => ‘/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness’: No such file or directory
<jusss> adam8157: help呀
<adam8157> jusss: 作死啊, /sys不要自己搞
<onlylove> adam8157: 我都和他说了sys在内存里，这还不信邪
<jusss> adam8157: onlylove ，我只是想给那个brightness创建个硬链接
<happyaron> jusss: 不要作死。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你搞那个还不如去看intel的驱动，给改改
<jusss> onlylove: sys在内存里？
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  17:49 
<^k^> zsc: .. .. ..
<onlylove> jusss: 自己补课去
<jusss> onlylove: 关键字搜啥
<zsc> jusss: mount | grep sysfs
<jusss> zsc: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你搜啥关键字啊，哪个讲linux的书不讲linux的文件系统啊
<jusss> onlylove: 文件系统没看。。。
 * adam8157 还是不知道吃啥 这周围选择太多了
<jusss> onlylove: 文件系统不是讲inode那些吗
<zsc> jusss: 跨文件体系不能做硬链
<onlylove> adam8157: 不就是红烧牛肉和老坛酸菜么，怎么，多了个鲜虾鱼板面？
<zsc> jusss: sysfs本身也没有硬链的支持
<jusss> zsc: 不懂。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 马华 饺子 新疆菜 subway 麦记 kfc 永和 面 米线 火锅 各种的... 不知道挑啥
<zsc> jusss: sysfs是/sys的文件系统...他这个文件系统功能不完全
<jusss> zsc: 哦，/sys原来有自己的文件系统，
<jusss> zsc: 我还以为都是ext呢
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有辣卤牛肉，香辣牛肉
<zsc> jusss: sysfs是用来描述设备和总线的,在里面建文件都不可以的
<onlylove> adam8157: 火锅或者马华？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不能吃辣，这俩直接毙掉
 * adam8157 走了 出门再想
<jusss> zsc: 这些东西在什么章节讲？
<onlylove> 看adam纠结
<jusss> zsc: /proc /sys什么的
<zsc> jusss: ULK都没有将清楚,看professional linux kernel architecture可以给思路,要想理解最好看代码
<onlylove> 出去吃饭，我不用像adam那么纠结，我没得选
<jusss> zsc: 哦
<onlylove> 为毛adam有那么多选择
<happyaron> onlylove: 壕我们怎么能比得起
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，不和土豪比了
<happyaron> onlylove: 这就对了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 争取努力成为土豪，体验一下那么多选择的难处
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，加油。
<jusss> zsc: .和..是硬链接吗？
<zsc> jusss: 不是
<jusss> zsc: 那.和..是什么
<guoker> hello
<^k^> guoker:点点点.  18:10 
<guoker> ?
<jusss> happyaron: .和..不是硬链接？
<iMadper> lpy: 刚做饭+吃饭去了
<lpy> iMadper: 外卖还没到！
<iMadper> jusss: 自己查吧
<lpy> iMadper:  下雨表示不想出去。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> lpy: ele.me 呀
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饿了么-网上订餐-叫外卖上ele.me (@ ele.me)
<lpy> iMadper:  还没来！
<iMadper> lpy: 怀念大学城生活呀
<lpy> iMadper:  QAQ
<lpy> iMadper:  上班很爽 比在学校双
<iMadper> lpy: lol~ 我刚炒了个培根蘑菇, 炒了个醋溜白菜
<iMadper> lpy: 上班了, 就有很多事情不能做了
<lpy> iMadper:  不喜欢吃蘑菇
<iMadper> lpy: ...
 * iMadper 大爱蘑菇
 * lpy 蘑菇真是反人类的食物
<iMadper> lpy: 那是你们做的不好吃.
<lpy> iMadper:  = =。
<lpy> iMadper:  一直上不了 Google Groups
<iMadper> lpy: mozilla中国能remote吗?
<jusss> iMadper: "系统却可以为目录“创建”硬链接（系统知道自己在做什么，却不知用户会做什么），那就是.和..分别指向当前目录和上级目录。因此每个目录的链接数至少是2."
<lpy> iMadper:  不知道 没去了解
<jusss> iMadper: 这篇文章里说是，而zsc说不是
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道这篇文章, 不知道zsc
<iMadper> lpy: 好吧.
<lpy> iMadper:  https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/listings/
 * iMadper 看书去. 
<iMadper> lpy: 那篇rust for rubyist写的真好.
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: Listings
<iMadper> lpy: 可惜内容太少了
<lpy> iMadper:  我只了解 国外的岗位
<iMadper> lpy: 不用看就知道没有适合我的
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<lpy> QA 啊
<lpy> iMadper: https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oJuUXfwO
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: Cloud Services Senior QA Engineer — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<lpy> remote 的
<iMadper> lpy: 我也在看
<lpy> iMadper:  https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oJuUXfwO
<lpy> iMadper:  是这个
<iMadper> lpy: Strong scripting skills in JavaScript, Python, shell scripting, and/or similar languages
<lpy> Perl
<lpy> Shell
<iMadper> lpy: js/py/shell 都不会...
<lpy> 足矣
<lpy> iMadper:  你怎么不会 shell。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  至少比我写得好啊
<iMadper> lpy: Familiar with basic Linux administration, spelunking log files, and other advanced Linux-fu
<iMadper> lpy: 要求也不怎么高嘛
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<lpy> 第二个和第三个是什么意思
<iMadper> lpy: 我也读不懂~ lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/o3VZWfwD
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: LLVM/Compiler Engineer — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<jusss> and a bunch of dot-dot hard links from each of its subdirectories. If you try to create another hard link to a directory, you will get an error (unless you're the superuser,
<iMadper> lpy: 这个看名字就知道搞不定
<lpy> ...
<iMadper> lpy: Experience in compiler engineering   就这一条搞不定, 别的都还好吧?
<jusss> iMadper: 从这篇文章里说是，root以上还有更高级的用户？它提到了unless you're the superuser
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oGaRXfwo
<^k^> lpy ⇪ t: Firefox Engineering Intern - University 2014 — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<iMadper> jusss: 忙着找工作呢
<iMadper> lpy: intern... 你来?
<lpy> iMadper:  想投这个
<lpy> iMadper:  不过 基本上没一条满足
<jusss> ff
<iMadper> lpy: 投呀, 找mz的内部人员推荐呀
<iMadper> lpy: 只要脸熟, 条件都是浮云
<lpy> iMadper:  谁给你推  QAQ
<iMadper> lpy: 混脸熟去呀
<iMadper> lpy: https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/on5FXfwO
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Firefox OS Performance Engineer — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<iMadper> lpy: fx在android下面shit一般的性能....
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oTaRXfwB
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: Platform Engineering Intern - University 2014 — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<lpy> iMadper:  C/C++ 这条不满足
<iMadper> lpy: 挺好呀
<lpy> iMadper:  algorithm 应该可以过
<lpy> iMadper: 英语 应该也还行
<iMadper> lpy: 要去就去做Performance.
<lpy> iMadper:  open source project
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 这个压力都不大
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: Performance好, 一听就nb
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯 我认识 performance 的一个工程师
<iMadper> lpy: 估计在mz里面做performace的, 水平挺高.
<lpy> iMadper:  在度假！
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<lpy> iMadper:  感觉 mz 福利都好高
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 欧美都挺好福利的..
<iMadper> lpy: rh在cz, 有35天带薪年假呢
<iMadper> lpy: 在zh就只有15天了
<lpy> iMadper: lol~~~
<iMadper> lpy: 原因是: 根据当地政策法规
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 所以, 就算是百度, 去了cz, 也得35填.
 * lpy nnnnd 外卖还没来
<iMadper> lpy: 别吃了
<iMadper> lpy: 减肥.
<lpy> iMadper:  这是对你说？
<iMadper> lpy: 你替我减肥吧
<iMadper> lpy: 我控制不了饭量
<niac> 看的东西好多好乱啊
<lpy> iMadper:  lol~ 活该 170！
<iMadper> lpy: 哥现在140而已好伐
<iMadper> lpy: 以哥的身高, 不算太胖
<lpy> iMadper: 120
<niac> 年前还是110的现在130了
<iMadper> lpy: 还好有 hamo|afk 帮我托趁
<lpy> iMadper: 风雷的快递也没来
<iMadper> lpy: 多少天了?
<iMadper> lpy: 我总觉得没几天呢?!
<lpy> iMadper: 10号显示离开加州
<iMadper> lpy: 别急, 下个月10号就到了
<lpy> iMadper: 风雷？这么慢？
<lpy> iMadper:  请杀了我
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/of9RXfwW
<^k^> lpy ⇪ ti: JavaScript Engine Engineering Intern - University 2014 — Mozilla Jobs — Open Positions
<iMadper> lpy: 反正才5天, 肯定到不了.
<iMadper> lpy: engine engineering.... 引擎工程师...
<iMadper> lpy: 略gaoji了点儿吧?
<lpy> owo
<iMadper> lpy: 总觉得你太高级了
 * iMadper amarok 太赞了! 同步功能很好!
<lpy> iMadper:  看看呗 流流口水
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<iMadper> lpy: fx也算是很大, 知名度很高的项目了
<imtxc> iMadper: 《囚徒健身》那本书你买了？
<iMadper> lpy: 就算mz最后不要你, 很多做浏览器的厂家还是会要你的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> 老
<lpy> iMadper:  不去其它厂家
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么样
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 挺好的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我到现在都还没死
<imtxc> iMadper: 能有效的保护菊花么
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 练好了, 可以, 还可以获得很多菊花.
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞，你看完了借给我看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 等我练到6*10就借给你
<imtxc> iMadper: 6 * 10 的意思是拿下 610 个菊花？
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 这期 z.cn 的特价里面没找到想看的书
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux cad哪个没有用qt库的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453643 linux下cad，可以二次开发，最好用gtk库的。 能有qcad功能就可以了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoyihuan — 2013-12-15 18:46
<microcai> hello 有人么
<imtxc> microcai: 微菜
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 有没有烧耳机烧音箱的人啊
<iMadper> microcai: .
<iMadper> microcai: 菜博士要买啥?
<adam8157> microcai: 浙江这么冷? 要烧音箱了都
<microcai> 。。。
<microcai> 不是啊
<microcai> 已经烧音箱功放了 。。。。 。。。
<microcai> 目前是使用光纤连接 PC 和功放的 ～～～～～～
<adam8157> 卧 槽
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/842aacc7gw1ebk4xjx1hbg208l05pnpe.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> microcai: 你真是土壕
<microcai> adam8157: 光纤 8 毛钱一米买的好吧 。。。。
<jusss> adam8157: .和..是硬链接吧
<adam8157> jusss: 不是
<microcai> adam8157: 光纤比铜便宜多了啊
<jusss> adam8157: 好多文章说是呀
<adam8157> microcai: 关键是能联光纤的功放和声卡
<jusss> adam8157: and a bunch of dot-dot hard links from each of its subdirectories. If you try to create another hard link to a directory, you will get an error
<microcai> adam8157:  能连光纤的功放不贵的啊
<microcai> adam8157:  主板自带 光纤输出的
<jusss> adam8157: 系统不允许用户为目录创建硬件链接，否则，目录树就不再是有向无环的了。只许州官放火，不许百姓点灯，系统却可以为目录“创建”硬链接（系统知道自己在做什么，却不知用户会做什么），那就是.和..分别指向当前目录和上级目录。因此每个目录的链接数至少是2.
<jusss> adam8157: 他们说错了？
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯 说错了
<iMadper> microcai: 光纤穿出去之后, 连的不是功放.
<iMadper> microcai: 是解码
<iMadper> microcai: 解码再传模拟信号出去, 才是功放.
<microcai> iMadper: 是功放，我买的是纯数字功放，只有光纤输入接口的。
<microcai> iMadper: 你 out 了
<jusss> adam8157: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/perl/learn/ch13_03.htm
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: [Chapter 13] 13.3 Creating Alternate Names for a File: Linking
<jusss> adam8157: orelly出的书也错了？
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯
<iMadper> microcai: 啊嘞...
<microcai> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.EQhNGm&id=8639212987&_u=fe4hmvq1bfc
<^k^> microcai ... ⇪ 珀璞朗韵D5P HIFI纯数字功放数显免DAC同轴输入24BIT 192KHZ 遥控 价格:1680.00 元
<microcai> ima
<microcai> iMadper: 这个是一个，不过我买的是更便宜的版本，吼吼。
<microcai> iMadper:  更便宜的版本，没有模拟输入
<iMadper> microcai: 这是解码+功放一体机吧
<iMadper> 输入方式:数字、模拟音频信号
<iMadper> 输入组:光纤、同轴、模拟音频各一组
<iMadper> microcai: 哦... 那是我理解错了..
<microcai> iMadper: 不是
<microcai> iMadper: 这个里面没有 DAC
<microcai> iMadper: 模拟输入，也是用 ADC 转成数字的
<microcai> 我买的是去掉模拟那个模块的
<microcai> 是数字信号直接放大。
<microcai> 没有  DAC
<iMadper> microcai: 哦, 那我一直理解错了...
<microcai> 可以理解为大功率 DAC .....
<iMadper> microcai: 然后你把放大之后的数字信号直接传给箱子??
<microcai> iMadper:  比同价位的 解码+功放一体机 失真要小很多的
<microcai> iMadper:  yeah
<iMadper> microcai: 高级
<iMadper> microcai: 不过我没有spdif
 * iMadper 但愿我没拼错...
<microcai> iMadper:  这个是我一天夜里构思出来的功放，然后搜索一下，果然发现有成品卖。就买了一个
<iMadper> microcai: 太屌了, 不能做朋友了
<microcai> iMadper:  那天夜里还构思了另外一种功放，可惜目前没成品卖
<iMadper> microcai: 自己焊一个呀
<iMadper> microcai: 我们宿舍以前焊47耳放的
<microcai> iMadper:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> iMadper:  需要的一些技术目前还不具备。。。。 它需要一个高精度的激光测距仪
<iMadper> microcai: ti有免费的放大器申请的
<iMadper> microcai: 激光测距..
<iMadper> microcai: 太屌了, 没办法做朋友了
<microcai> 是这样的，是用 激光测距 测量喇叭上的音圈的位置 。。。。 然后反馈给功放 。。。 做到垃圾喇叭都能极高的保真度 。。。。
<iMadper> microcai: ... ...  但是如果振膜的物理性能差...
<microcai> iMadper:  对啊，如果 振膜的物理性能差, 低频响应差，功放就能自动加大低频的功率补偿
<iMadper> microcai: 作出成品了, 寄过来. 我帮你测试.
<microcai> 做到 20-20khz 的绝对 0db 频响曲线 。。。 哦，是直线。
<microcai> supper supper  Hi-End
<iMadper> microcai: 如果是因为回复慢, 造成的低音拖沓无力呢?
<iMadper> microcai: 你不增加功率, 低音就会很弱, 增加了, 就会太肉, 没有力度
<microcai> im
<iMadper> microcai: 还是选物理特性符合的振膜比较好
<microcai> iMadper: 如果回复慢，功放可以输出一个方向电流强制拉回来，而不是等你的物理弹力
<microcai> 反向。
<iMadper> microcai: 等你成品..
<microcai> 就是对音圈的物理位置进行闭环控制
<iMadper> microcai: 做出来了, 寄给我...
<microcai> 现在都是开环控制的
<iMadper> microcai: 好吧... @_@
<microcai> 就算功放输出的是绝对正铉波电流，音圈也不一定是这样震动的
<iMadper> microcai: 恩, 这个是
<microcai> 这样，就需要从声卡到音圈，全面高保证，太烧钱了
<microcai> 不如对音圈位置搞闭环控制
<microcai> DAC 都免了
<iMadper> microcai: 恩, 乃快去纷泰克
<iMadper> microcai: 出专利卖专利给纷泰克
<microcai> 直接向喇叭输入数字信号，喇叭的音圈在控制电路作用下运动到数字信号指定的位置。 搞定。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Apache 2.4: perl脚本不能正确执行，显示为文本，怎样解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453644 我在Lucid上架设的Apache 2.2上的网站，有虚拟主机，设置了ScriptAlias，网站一直正常执行perl脚本。 近日在VMware中装了Mint 16，把host中的网站目录整体复制到虚拟机中的相同位置（都在~中），/etc/apache2/sit
<microcai> 难点就是高精度的音圈位置测量
<microcai> 还要高速测量。 一秒至少要测量 一百万i次啊
<microcai> iMadper:  二十年后，这种喇叭面试了，别忘记是我发明的 。。。
<iMadper> microcai: 你快去弄专利呀
<microcai> iMadper: 天朝的专利=废纸。 问题是弄不到欧洲和美国的专利， P 用没有
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kde桌面小部件启动时间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453645 装了一个天气widget，但是开机还没连好网就启动了，获取天气失败，只有等第二次更新天气。 能让他晚驱动几分钟吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifounder — 2013-12-15 20:14
<dchxcrow> linux 下有没有好玩的地图软件
<dchxcrow> 除了googleearth以外
<microcai> dchxcrow: 别玩游戏了，玩音箱吧
<dchxcrow> microcai: 地图啊，
<dchxcrow> microcai: 音箱玩不动啊
<imtxc> microcai: 烧音箱取暖的专利？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<microcai> dchxcrow:  音箱很便宜的啊
<jiero> microcai: 烧音箱？
<jiero> microcai: 怎么烧？
<microcai> jiero:  先买 十块一个的音箱，听一段时间，扔掉，买 100 块钱一个， 听一段时间，人掉，换 1000 一个的 。。。 最后到买十万一个的音箱 。。。。
<jiero> microcai: 不是，先烧了一个一万的音箱，然后发现不够满意，烧了一个房间找人布置成音箱。
<niac> microcai:这是品味越来越高的表现？
<happyaron> 那是没事瞎折腾的表现……
<microcai> 烧音箱只是入门而已
<microcai> 要知道，烧线才是境界！
<niac> microcai, 烧纸钱
<microcai> 要烧到换一条保险丝都能听出区别
<jiero> microcai: 一根头发掉到地上都能听见的能力
<niac> microcai：高端的可以听出是水力发电还是火力发电
<microcai> 恩
<niac> 甚至可以听出用哪里的水发电的
<niac> 更牛逼的是可以听出当地的气候变化
<imtxc> microcai: 我听女声流行，用什么品牌型号的保险丝会好点呢
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: 这周一就回来了
<roylez> adam8157: 又开始服雾大中华了？
<jiero> imtxc: 应该想想用什么品牌的洗耳液
<jiero> roylez: 他需要你照顾
<roylez> jiero: http://www.twitch.tv/notch/b/487318324
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Notch - Making a game from scratch in 48 hours - Twitch
<roylez> jiero: 跟人家学学
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 下面的FAQ很搞
<adam8157> roylez: 这周帝都天气一直很好啊
<jiero> roylez: 好的。主席。我太浮躁。
<roylez> adam8157: 500？
<adam8157> roylez: 100一下 一半时间50左右
<jiero> adam8157: 200就算好了
<roylez> adam8157: 100一下可以看见蓝天，你看见没？
<jiero> adam8157: 你能相信么。
<imtxc> 那今天帝都应该100以下
<adam8157> roylez: 可以啊 这周北京天气确实好啊
<jiero> adam8157: 看3公里内的建筑没有迷雾感。
<roylez> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你啥时候出去
<roylez> adam8157: 快了快了
<jiero> roylez: 要走了？
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<roylez> jiero: 还没呢
<roylez> adam8157: 我一次只能渡一个配偶
<imtxc> ........
<jiero> roylez: 直接去拿2年拘留——永久拘留？
<imtxc> jiero: 乃也快移出去吧
<jiero> imtxc: 你怎么了？
<roylez> jiero: 你说的是配偶签证吧，我不知道这个和担保配偶移民有什么区别
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。为什么。
<roylez> jiero: 配偶签证偶很喜欢，简直是管教恶妻的神器
<jiero> roylez: 我不知道。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 主席最近心情好了 :)
<roylez> jiero: 我心情向来很好
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕住家啊, 我有点受够合租了
<roylez> adam8157: 在呆湾住的5星级？
<adam8157> roylez: 接近一万台湾刀一晚
<adam8157> roylez: 101旁边
<roylez> adam8157: 公司没协议价么？
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 5星级也比不上你温暖的窝
<adam8157> roylez: 我合租的地方不如旅馆
<roylez> adam8157: 学学jyf，回老家吧
<microcai> 听女声应该用啥牌子的保险丝？
<microcai> 用空气开关啊1
<adam8157> roylez: 回去没活干啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu手机上首款中国人的应用诞生啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453646 https://plus.google.com/115563650741463848565/posts/bG45HBvQ5Po 这就是围脖啦~~ screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-15 20:58
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac952595
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 请开门-东尼大木 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> .....
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac952340
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 敖厂长与弟妹 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> roylez: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 叮当你看主席多好人了。又正常些了。
<jiero> 5€
<jiero> roylez adam8157 怪事了，我发现家里网络速度翻了1.5倍。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 现在是多少
<jiero> adam8157:  780KB/s。虽然很低。
<adam8157> jiero: 一般啊, 你们那还没普及20Mbps?
<jiero> adam8157: 最高才 10Mbps。
<adam8157> jiero: 渣渣
<jiero> adam8157:  20Mbps要等后年哈。
<mk3548208> 再快的网速，只要上传还是100多，都不算快
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯。
<adam8157> mk3548208: 我这里上传比下载快 很多
<jiero> adam8157: 不正常。
<jiero> adam8157: 不是 ADSL
<mk3548208> adam8157: 相当的不正常
<mk3548208> adam8157: 我这里不是ADSL，也就80KB左右
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋明儿办公室人多不
<adam8157> freeflying: 不鸡到啊 欢迎来走访基层
<freeflying> adam8157, 明儿有人请吃饭不
<adam8157> freeflying: 25天后有人请
<freeflying> adam8157, 哦? 谁啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 公司请
<freeflying> adam8157, 吃不到
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又出国访问?
<freeflying> adam8157, 球啊, 苦逼干活呢
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu13.10安装nvidia319后，firefox页面滚动不流畅 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453647 显卡：GT640M 之前没有安装任何显卡驱动，直接从源里安装nvidia319后，firefox滚动时页面会闪烁，firefox自身设置的是平滑滚动。 未安装前页面滚动显示很正常 我不安装nvidia331的原因是安装后启动到输入密码后就黑
<^k^> ─> 屏 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuxstar — 2013-12-15 21:16
<adam8157> freeflying: 羡慕
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠, 你这分明是说风凉话
<adam8157> freeflying: 真心的呀
<freeflying> adam8157, 要不咱俩换换啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 太高端 干不来啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 假了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 真是实话, 不懂复杂网络
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 今天升级内核13.12.07就出现这情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453649 今天升级内核13.12.07就出现这情况[attachment=0]20131215_195036.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhyma — 2013-12-15 21:51
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu分区的时候，发现不了win7系统和分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453650 我安装了win7，然后想安装ubuntu。 进入ubuntu分区的时候，没有找到win7系统和分区，我如果要安装只能覆盖win7，求高人指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xpwilson — 2013-12-15 22:08
<abineQ> gebjgd: 下雪了没，你们那里
<mycziii> 哈喽~
<mycziii> 请问大家，linux.dropbox.com是出什么问题了吗？无法连接更新呢，用firefox也打不开链接
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ dropbox.com)
<lpy> mycziii: 表示打开了？
<mycziii> lpy: 额。。
<mycziii> lpy: 我这真打不开。。
<lpy> mycziii: 代理？
<mycziii> lpy: 唉。。还好dropbox也不是非升级不可的。。
<mycziii> lpy: 您用代理了吗？
<lpy> mycziii: 我没。。。
<mycziii> lpy: 我也没有啊。。dropbox的网站我也有时能上有时不能上的。。
<lpy> mycziii: 试试代理吧
<mycziii> lpy: 嗯，我试试。thx
<guoker> exit
<guoker> bye
<mycziii> lpy: 还真得用代理。。。
<lpy> mycziii:  = =
<mycziii> lpy: 多谢啊~~
<lpy> my
<lpy> mycziii: 没事
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-08
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 大家帮忙看看，我写的脚本错在哪里了？ 谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466679 function Goo (){ while read line t=' ' do echo $line t=$line done < $1 exit 0 return $t } pgrep rcu|tr '\n\r' ' ' >temp1 sleep 2 pgrep rcu|tr '\n\r' ' ' >temp2 t1=$(Goo temp1) t2=$(Goo temp2) echo $t1 if [ "$t1" = "$t2" ] then echo "equals..." els
<^k^>  ─> e echo "...." fi pgrep命令获取进程ID， 在 Goo函数内读取文件并将返回值传递给变量。然后进行变量的比较。 统 …
<sennn> 早安
<shijing> 自ubuntu13.04起数独游戏界面很多条目没有翻译，近期我们Ubuntu Kylin中文化小组在lp上进行了翻译，辛苦大家抽时间帮忙review一下！
<happyaron> shijing: 数独应该在gnome翻译吧
<happyaron> shijing: 不应该是launchpad
<shijing> happyaron：我看lp上有
<shijing> 就直接翻译了
<yunfan> roylez: 搞毛?
<roylez> yunfan: 你会erlang？
<happyaron> shijing: 那不是上游啊
<yunfan> roylez: 不会
<happyaron> shijing: https://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gnome-sudoku/master/po/zh_CN
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Module Translation: gnome-sudoku (@ gnome.org)
<roylez> yunfan: 那你上次说你会的啥语言？
<yunfan> roylez: python clojure?
<yunfan> forth c
<yunfan> lua
<roylez> yunfan: ...
<roylez> yunfan: 好吧，我在用 elixir 写个网站...
<yunfan> roylez: 什么样的网站
<roylez> yunfan: 瞎掰的...
<yunfan> roylez: 黄色网站的话可以算我一股
<roylez> yunfan: 做网站我真心不行...
<roylez> yunfan: 黄站.......
<yunfan> roylez: 咋个不行 你们以前不是做过多撸么
<roylez> yunfan: 反正各种不利索
<yunfan> roylez: 都这样  都是摸索中学习
<shijing> happyaron：那我在gnome上提交一下
<happyaron> shijing: 赞
 * slucx 大家在linux下访问过visualsvn server假设的服务没？
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/software-cheater
<alvin_rxg> Title: 我们常用的软件就是这样耍流氓的 | 程序师 (@ techug.com)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42178
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | CentOS Linux发布滚动构建版 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42171
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Node.js分裂，开发者创建分支io.js (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42174
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Offset2lib攻击绕过64位Linux内核防护 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42175
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 百度推出了公共DNS (@ solidot.org)
<freeflying> imtxc: sfbuy太差了
<jusss> onlylove: blabla
<imtxc> 早啊各位壕
 * imtxc 单独拜首壕 happyaron
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是说 sfbuy 是最快的么
<jusss> imtxc: 信用卡壕，visa和master有啥区别
<O0XX> imtxc: 信用卡壕，卡神和卡奴有啥区别
<freeflying> imtxc: 现在千万别用他们得，直邮都比这个省事
<freeflying> imtxc: 一堆麻烦事
<imtxc> freeflying: 而且好像很贵的样子了
<imtxc> freeflying: 直邮肯定省事儿啊
<imtxc> O0XX: 别闹，你都是能0开忽悠下来白金借记卡的人
<imtxc> O0XX: 我跟你没法比
<O0XX> imtxc: 去忽悠了没？你没试咋知道忽悠不下来
<imtxc> O0XX: 我没去啊，太远了
<imtxc> O0XX: 我都不知道咋忽悠，完全不会
<imtxc> 人不给开那太尴尬了
<imtxc> O0XX: 而且我担心忽悠人理财妹子给你开了卡，到时候不转账进去………… 人不会因为这个挨批吧？
<O0XX> imtxc: 没啥啊
<imtxc> 玩不转这个
<imtxc> O0XX: 真羡慕论坛上面那些 0 开各种高级卡的，口活儿真好
<O0XX> imtxc: 有啥尴尬的。。。
<happyaron> O0XX: 有啥做ppt的工具，比较装逼的
<happyaron> imtxc: ^^
<happyaron> cherrot: ^^
<O0XX> happyaron: 用那些html5的
<happyaron> O0XX: 举个例子
<O0XX> happyaron: impress.js
<imtxc> happyaron: tpp?
<O0XX> imtxc: 那些人忽悠下来也不用
<O0XX> imtxc: 一样没事
<O0XX> imtxc: 这东西就是个乐子
<happyaron> O0XX: 大赞
<happyaron> imtxc: 啥tpp
<O0XX> happyaron: 默默大
<O0XX> happyaron:摸摸大
<imtxc> happyaron: 不过 impress.js 是挺炫的
<happyaron> O0XX: 摸摸大
<O0XX> happyaron: 逼格绝对匹配你
<happyaron> O0XX: 不会写 TAT
<happyaron> imtxc: 是啊，tpp是啥
<imtxc> happyaron: http://www.ngolde.de/tpp.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Nico Golde's website - tpp - text presentation program (@ ngolde.de)
<happyaron> 嗯
<imtxc> lol
 * jusss 看到这个好像明白了什么  <happyaron> O0XX: 摸摸大
<stardiviner> 大家知不知道怎么写Windows XP里的管理员脚本？我想写几个作恶的脚本。当然，目的是邪恶的。希望实现一下这些功能，比如： 自动或者定时发生状况：
<stardiviner> 关机，黑屏，系统文件缺失，QQ程序文件缺失，格式化分区，破坏磁盘柱面，kill进程，锁死系统，锁死文件读写，隐藏程序，把程序绑定到开启启动，以及在某个时刻自动运行。让网络通信失效，比如改变TCP网络设置。
<stardiviner> 或者让鼠标失效的情况。（如果觉得太邪恶，不喜欢，请勿看，这不是大规模病毒，这是要在某个电脑上作恶的，有知道的谢谢提供方法，可以私信）
<jusss> at可以定时 shutdown可以关机 kill进程可以用taskkill 让网络通信失效cmd就可以 别的不会了
<imtxc> stardiviner: 需要那么复杂么
<imtxc> stardiviner: 把屏幕全屏截图，壁纸换成截的图，然后删除桌面上所有的图标
<imtxc> stardiviner: 丫自然就无限重启了
<stardiviner> imtxc: 这个估计已经有人知道了吧。而且也不是太隐蔽。
<stardiviner> 也不是要具备上面全部功能，只要几个就可以了。要致命而且隐蔽。
<stardiviner> jusss: 谢谢。是用在bat批处理脚本里的么？
<slucx> stardiviner: 写一个脚本，里面无限打开一个应用窗口
<slucx> 马上就会死机的
<stardiviner> slucx: 用loop无限循环调用？知道卡死机子也不错的想法
<jusss> stardiviner: 嗯，bat
<jusss> stardiviner: 断网用netsh
<slucx> 或者开机执行一个脚本，脚本是马上关机或者重启
<jusss> netsh /?
<jusss> 不够隐蔽
<slucx> 可以替换成系统进程
<stardiviner> slucx: 这个也不错，
 * jusss 我来告诉你们吧，开机自动干掉explorer.exe
<stardiviner> 不过有几个核心问题想请教下。如何把脚本或者程序提权呢？如何开机启动，定时启动用at了。如何具有最高权限？
<jusss> windows的权限不懂
<jusss> 最高权限是system
<jusss> 不过system也干不掉杀毒软件的进程，姿势不对
<stardiviner> 如何开启一个大量文件IO的进程呢？这样就可以大量耗费系统资源，直到无法响应了。
<stardiviner> 说道这个，伪装来逃避杀毒软件也是一个问题。不过那电脑上没有杀毒软件。
<jusss> stardiviner: 疯狂自动创建文件夹，达到ntfs文件夹上限
<stardiviner> ju
<sennn> windows就是渣
<stardiviner> jusss: 这个效果不好，而且容易被察觉，以及事后太容易察觉。。。。
<stardiviner> sennn: 就是渣，但是要想办法搞垮它阿。
<stardiviner> sennn: 不知你有没有好的办法呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<sennn> stardiviner, 有 android 已經開了個好頭
<stardiviner> sennn: 不明白啥意思？
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<stardiviner> sennn: 搞垮windows？android不太会吧。不岔开这个话题了。还是专注我的作恶行动
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃们的日本办公室好高大上啊，居然在sky tree
<gfrog> freeflying: 那地方很牛逼？
<gfrog> freeflying: 台北也牛逼啊，101啊
 * O0XX 北京好苦逼
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都也牛逼啊，使馆区啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 毛啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 线啊
<stardiviner> 先撤，去QQ群里问，说不定有Widnwos方面的伪高手
 * O0XX 毛啊，线啊，送到哪里去啊？
<sennn> xubuntu 裝上nod32 高大上
<sennn> 話說steam os發佈了嗎?
<onlylove> stardiviner: 都破坏磁盘柱面了，还恶作剧，我就笑笑
<onlylove> stardiviner: winxp一般都是管理员登陆的，权限你不用担心
<stardiviner> onlylove: 破坏磁盘柱面不是可以修复的么？又不是砸电脑
<stardiviner> onlylove: 也对哦
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你没有备份就是不可修复的
<onlylove> stardiviner: 和破坏没区别
<stardiviner> onlylove: 就那就读取文件信息，然后备份后覆盖文件数据？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你搞不好搞了不该搞的地方，分区都能让你搞没了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 又不搞分区表，怎么能把分区搞没了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你是不是想学那些敲诈软件啊，你的数据被我加密了，你想打开，给我钱包一个比特币
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你对磁盘了解不多啊，分区结束标记是啥？55AA，如果你不知道这个，就别谈别的
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我说我不是你信么？政府安装摄像头说是为了人民安全你信么？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 算了，计算机造出来是为了给人方便的，不是给人麻烦的，你要那么做随你
<stardiviner> 人们总是太容易判断一个人是坏了。做了100件好事，做一件坏事是坏人。从一开始不小心做了一件坏事也是坏了。对于人类这样的判断标准我不希望去干扰
<bghd> stardiviner: 你做什么坏事了？
<stardiviner> bghd: 我想在一个电脑上作恶。
<bghd> stardiviner: 不怕遭报应吗？
<stardiviner> bghd: 怕阿。怕你来打我。政府还怕做坏事遭报应呢。哦，不对，不能光说政府。开车撞人还怕遭报应呢。可惜都没有阿
<MSErgo4k> bghd: 不怕
<bghd> stardiviner: 做了坏事，心会变黑的
<stardiviner> 真的很对不起，神明都放假了。
<bghd> stardiviner: 眼睛会有变化
<bghd> stardiviner: 见过小孩的眼睛吗？
<stardiviner> bghd: 做了好事心就会变白？那我到底是黑是白呢？
<bghd> stardiviner: 很纯净的，大人就不一样
<bghd> stardiviner: 看看杀人犯的眼睛
<onlylove> bghd: 这个不灵的，经历的事情越多，你越琢磨不透
<stardiviner> bghd: 真的假的你？如果问我相由心生，我信么？信阿。我熬夜一个晚上，眼睛真的浑浊了。。。。
<bghd> stardiviner: 做了大逆不道的事情，良心上会有愧疚，眼睛会变的不清澈，就像欠债一样
<onlylove> bghd: 做多了，就无所谓了
<stardiviner> bghd: 所以皮肤细嫩的都是好人，所有皮肤粗糙的都是坏人。。。。。一样的说理方式。这种无逻辑的说理方式太简单了阿
<bghd> onlylove: 眼睛就像不自信一样，因为他自己觉得有愧疚，等于变态了
<onlylove> bghd: 等到不觉得愧疚的时候
<stardiviner> bghd: 你看见过猪肉么？
<stardiviner> bghd: 你见过活的猪么？
<stardiviner> 你见过猪被杀么？
<stardiviner> 你见过人肉么？你可以区分猪肉和人肉么？
<stardiviner> 你见过人被杀么？
<stardiviner> 相比这里面真的没多少区别
<stardiviner> bghd: 和我说道理，除非你能站在我的观点上，然后超越它。否则你都无法辩驳一个观点。
<bghd> stardiviner: 你是不是做过坏事？
<stardiviner> bghd: 很可惜你是在说西而东
<stardiviner> bghd: 你没做过坏事？真的假的？
<bghd> stardiviner: 做过，但是基本上问心无愧
<onlylove> bghd: 有些事不用和他说，不教给他就是，反正你我不教，会有人教
<bghd> stardiviner: 有时候的确有点愧疚，这个时候很难受
<onlylove> bghd: 你不用拿坏事什么的道德绑架他，你看周鸿祎不活的挺好的
 * onlylove 恶作剧捅过篓子，后来，没有后来了
<jiero> onlylove:  还好吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  我感觉我社交能力太差了。
<jiero> onlylove:  没法驯化别人~
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM会说话不，不会就闭上嘴
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道驯化什么意思不
<jiero> onlylove:  知道呀。
<onlylove> jiero: 你丫的确定你知道你还和我这么说
<onlylove> jiero: 果然二代就是高人一等
<eexpss> onlylove: 恩。你是野人。
 * onlylove 坐等 jiero 驯化 eexpss
<eexpss> 额。 jiero 你跑回家了啊
<jiero> eexpss: 是呀。
<eexpss> 。。。听到隔壁妹子打电话，在说黑木耳。。@@@@
<jiero> eexpss: 昨天在济南3小时，发现一件事噢。省会永远是比较脏的。
<eexpss> 人多，就乱
<onlylove> jiero: 说你傻你就真傻，济南三面是山，能干净起来才怪
<onlylove> jiero: 不服你早上爬千佛山或者英雄山试试
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我在济南呆了四年多，济南啥样我还是知道的
<jiero> onlylove:  我是总结经过的省会城市呀。。。成都 广州 长沙 济南
<bghd> jiero: 你在澳大利亚学到什么没有？
<jiero> bghd:  不去想
<onlylove> bghd: 他学到了用半吊子中文和人讲话
<jiero> onlylove: 学会了中文可以太多意思讲的好无聊
<onlylove> jiero: 说的English比中文简单好多似的
<jiero> onlylove:  不是拉。就是说学得中文也不会说了~
<jiero> onlylove:  语言都是互通的也
<onlylove> jiero: 你逗我
<jiero> onlylove:  说话的艺术呀
<onlylove> jiero: 你考虑过区域文化么
<bghd> 我02年还是03年就装上了redhat系统，到现在编程什么都不会，英语也糟糕
<jiero> onlylove:  我讨论的都没什么内容呀。
<onlylove> jiero: 那你是啥，理论学家？
<onlylove> bghd: 为啥要学编程和中文
<slucx> eexpss: 牛
<onlylove> bghd: 编程和英文
<bghd> onlylove: 混饭吃啊
<onlylove> bghd: 难道你装redhat的目的是这个？
<jiero> onlylove:  不是呀，我的都写是非常没内容的语句，所以cherrot鄙视我了
<onlylove> bghd: 混饭很多地方可以
<bghd> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> jiero: 活该被鄙视
<onlylove> bghd: 你装windows和vs一样学
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove  我觉得好无聊单调噢哈安徽
<onlylove> jiero: 抱 eexpss去
<onlylove> jiero: 离我远点
<jiero> eexpss: 在济南，我打 5/6级别的 portal，弹药都用光了呀。还没打下来。只好离开了
<jiero> eexpss:  好像没下只能打1% ，所以，我早该收手，一共才50多个武器。
<bghd> 游戏是真没意思，一个游戏只能红上几年就过时了
<jiero> bghd: 什么东西都只能用几年，否则这个世界就没意思了
<onlylove> bghd: WOW现在依旧很多人，虽然没以前那么红了
 * jiero 讨厌一成不变的环境
<onlylove> jiero: 你家的房子也只能用几年，然后换掉，同样的还有家具，嗯，还有你
<bghd> jiero: 老公也要换吗？
<jiero> bghd: 如果换就好了呀
<onlylove> bghd: 他不用担心这个问题
<jiero> onlylove:  多好，如果可以。
<jiero> bghd: 你是女的？
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 换了以后你还是你么
<jiero> onlylove:  能力呢？怎么换呢，很好奇呀
<onlylove> jiero: 你家是二代，换房不愁钱，我一辈子能买一套房就很知足了
<onlylove> jiero: 所以别说几年，我得用上几十年
<jiero> onlylove: 不买就好了呀。
<jiero> onl
<bghd> onlylove: 当老板照样有压力吧，特别是遇到金融危机
 * jiero 不觉得自己拥有什么东西
 * jiero 出去攻城了
<onlylove> jiero: 我TM到不想买，行么
<onlylove> jiero: 鱼唇
<onlylove> bghd: 金融危机，我就笑笑
<bghd> onlylove: 咋，老板跑路的消息好多
<onlylove> bghd: 早就赚得盆满钵满的，金融危机算个ball
<onlylove> bghd: 你看反腐跑的多还是金融危机跑的多
<jiero> 谁叫大家都用单一标准的。。。
<Ynitsed_> 额。。。人居然还不少= =
<jiero> 都变成钱了。
<Ynitsed_> 新人加入，请多多关照
<bghd> skype有群没有？
<onlylove> 坐我旁边的妹子不知道是离职了还是搬工位了
<bghd> 活着就没个轻松的，都要奋斗，不过有的人天分好运气好
<bghd> onlylove: 你没她qq?
<onlylove> bghd: 然后那些天分好运气好的，就和不如他们的哭穷，我活着也不容易啊，如何如如何
<onlylove> bghd: 要qq做啥？
<bghd> onlylove: 如果真的这样做，他或者她运气也咋的
<bghd> onlylove: 如果真的这样做，他或者她运气也不咋的
<bghd> onlylove: 你不用qq?
<onlylove> bghd: 和用不用qq有关系么，我只是陈述一个事实
<onlylove> bghd: 运气不咋地？我在家的时候老板就给我哭穷，我也不容易啊
<onlylove> bghd: 不容易姑娘在澳大利亚上学
<onlylove> bghd: 我就呵呵下
<bghd> onlylove: 哈哈
<onlylove> bghd: 他做的是政府机关的买卖，他不容易？
<bghd> onlylove: 这个老板说相声？
<Ynitsed_> = =
<onlylove> bghd: 外面市场上几块钱的东西，他转手一下就几十
<Ynitsed_> 请教大家一个问题
<bghd> 感觉当老板的普遍都比当官的要清醒些
<onlylove> bghd: 我只是说有人活的太让人恶心
<Ynitsed_> 大陆现在比较好的，双线的Ubuntu VPS是哪家？
<jusss> ubuntu vps...
<bghd> onlylove: 如果真的那么恶心，怎么领导人？
<jusss> 貌似木有吧
<onlylove> bghd: 真好笑，一个卖电脑的
<onlylove> bghd: 什么领导人不领导人
<Ynitsed_> jusss: 恩，看了几家，貌似大多数都是Windows的，还有几个centos
<onlylove> bghd: 一个整天四处拉关系高价卖东西，然后给员工哭穷的
 * slucx 有木有在emacs里使用shell的？
<Ynitsed_> slucx: 在shell里使用emacs吧- =
<slucx> 不用xterm这些的，直接在emacs里用
<jusss> O0XX: linode digitalocean的系统一般是什么系统？不是虚拟的那个，cc onlylove
<slucx> Ynitsed_: no
<O0XX> jusss:一般都是 操作系统
<onlylove> jusss: 布吉岛
<bghd> onlylove: 商场如战场，将军一般都是有点人格魅力的
<onlylove> bghd: 你能把对方喝趴下就行
<Ynitsed_> jusss: 我现在有一个digitalocean，有新加坡美国阿姆斯特丹，没有中国啊= =
<jusss> O0XX: ...得有个系统跑xen吧
<Ynitsed_> 我其实。。。就想弄个vps开个vpn。。。
<jusss> Ynitsed_: 你的digitalocean交过钱没有，现在do每天给我发邮件说处理信用卡失败
<onlylove> 那样ubuntu和centos有区别？
<Ynitsed_> 我有学生优惠
<Ynitsed_> digitalocean送我100刀
<jusss> 我擦
<Ynitsed_> 目测可以用个2年
<jusss> Ynitsed_: 你什么学校的
<Ynitsed_> University of Massachusetts Amherst
<Ynitsed_> 麻州州立大学阿莫斯特分校 计算机本科
<Ynitsed_> 对了，如果你要交钱
<bghd> 英语为什么有的单词中间出现两个字母是一样的情况，比如Ma(ss)achusetts
<Ynitsed_> 我觉得是你的billing address的问题
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 你要翻回来看优酷么
<Ynitsed_> 美国这里交易信用卡的账单地址一定会核对的
<Ynitsed_> 优酷不需要
<Ynitsed_> 听听音乐什么的= =
<Ynitsed_> bghd: 因为，他就是这么拼的
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 国内也要付钱啊
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 今天空气新鲜啊
<bghd> Ynitsed_: 哪个发明的单词
<Ynitsed_> 马塞诸塞就是Massachusetts
<jusss> Ynitsed_: 我在天朝，我的地址是中文，它的页面地址是英文
<Ynitsed_> bghd: 其实Massachusetts是印第安语，是那边的山上的意思
<jusss> Ynitsed_: 地址不对也没法呀
<Ynitsed_> jusss: 那就。。。没办法= =其实很蛋疼
<Ynitsed_> 如果它支持paypal你会方便很多
<jusss> 我没paypal...
<bghd> Ynitsed_: 好多单词中间都有两个字母一致的情况
<Ynitsed_> digitalocean貌似也不支持paypal
<jusss> Ynitsed_: 支持paypal
<Ynitsed_> bghd: 这个和 田 为什么有三横三竖一样的道理
<Ynitsed_> jusss: 那就申请一个paypal啦~
<jusss> Ynitsed_: do三藩的机房，看u2b卡死
<jusss> Ynitsed_: 打算换linode日本的了
<Ynitsed_> jusss: do ny1的服务器还不错
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 其实蛋疼的是那些不发音的字母
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 比方gnome
<jusss> onlylove: ghost who
<Ynitsed_> onlylove: gnome是g不发音，因为g后面没有元音
<jusss> yunfan: ghost
<Ynitsed_> onlylove: 直接是辅音，所以g不发音
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 我感兴趣的是规则
<Ynitsed_> onlylove: 那你扫兴的就是没有规则= =
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 很多不发音的字母要拼上去，对我来说很头疼
<Ynitsed_> onlylove: 他们就是这么念了几百年的
<jusss> onlylove: christmas
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 比方说Christmas
<jusss> t就不发
<bghd> 我一直读机no么
<MSErgo4k> imtxc: http://ai.taobao.com/auction/edetail.htm?e=iSDbS781DpjghojqVNxKsaavSg728YcHzNn7Hv0ChEiLltG5xFicObalFqTViQTOxN35oEuRTJegOQv3H5R7SsArJHxhzWrEdiTt4iByZTnOdkwFs%2FAxfu2M3673BDxCLggPs%2F%2FnxaN31K%2BDVOcarCATqni00wEI1FvZDkhIPoc%3D&unid=40774560&ptype=100011&rType=1&from=goldenlink&clk1=85a7995e7fd7798567272c6fa6d84ae0&upsid=85a7995e7fd7798567272c6fa6d84ae0  cc O0XX
<alvin_rxg> Title: 爱淘宝-淘宝网购物分享平台 (@ taobao.com)
<Ynitsed_> 恩因为t失爆，直接m上去了
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 不要太丑好呗
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 挺好看的啊.
<Ynitsed_> 额。。。欺负terminal看不到链接么= =
<onlylove> 瓦擦，这什么鬼
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 一个玫瑰色的键盘上，有白色和奶酪绿的键帽
<bghd> 什么叫好看？
<Ynitsed_> onlylove: ...谢谢描述
<Ynitsed_> 唉，存钱买键盘
<Ynitsed_> 瞬间安静了啊= =
<bghd> 粉红色的键盘，打字时候是不是会不舒服？
<onlylove> bghd: 那个到没啥，关键是那配色
<bghd> onlylove: 配色怎么？
<bghd> 粉红色让人想到木耳
<Ynitsed_> 哈哈，打字的时候其实是看不到键盘什么颜色的
<Ynitsed_> https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Happy Hacking Professional 2 (Dark Gray) - elitekeyboards.com - Products (@ elitekeyboards.com)
<bghd> 在粉红色的键盘上打字，应该算手淫
<Ynitsed_> 这个键盘已经向往已久了
<Ynitsed_> bghd: 哈哈这个有点同感
<Ynitsed_> http://www.akihabaranews.com/wp-content/uploads//images/2/62/46562/1.jpg
<Ynitsed_> hhkb pro的键盘真心好看= =
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 也真心难用
<onlylove> 土豪键盘
<onlylove> 我有时候就在想，啥时候出个比静电容还好的
<Ynitsed_> MSErgo4k: 好好花一天编个程，上传GitHub，一劳永逸= =，从此告别鼠标
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 我不会编程啊
<jusss> Ynitsed_: poker2的也很好看
<bghd> 我一直在想一个问题，什么样的人适合当领导
<eexpss> 。
<O0XX> 靠，还有这个网站.. http://bmac.tmall.com/
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 赞, 已收藏, 一会儿给我妹子买张
<freeflying> gfrog: 有啥国产的防风软壳推荐的
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 给你个赞!
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 双12打折呢，很多异性卡50 off
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 土豪买买买
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: ^^
<bghd> 为什么facebook个人主页页面不挂些谷歌的牛皮癣广告，收入网站和个人分成，这样应该能增强大家搞好个人主页的热情
<onlylove> jusss: poker键位太少了，不方便
<jusss> onlylove: 不按f1-f12
<O0XX> 这个更赞！ http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/63ee9e7cjw1en284o9owuj208x077aac.jpg
<imtxc> MSErgo4k: 这么难看
<bghd> 要是淘宝也有facebook那样的主页该多好，网点和博客集合在一起
<bghd> 网店
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 土豪买这个http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-8555373365.5.zDiijS&id=42133769052&rn=a62145ff82cbc1a1935bb75cb521393c&abbucket=9&scene=taobao_shop
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看 O0XX发的那个站，那个是货真价实的卡了吧……
<imtxc> 谁知道
<jusss> onlylove: 87键我还感觉键有点多
<imtxc> 不过那价格也太贵了些
<onlylove> jusss: ^
<bghd> 有点像小孩收集游戏卡片一样
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这个也不错 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-8555373365.6.zDiijS&id=40128063728&rn=9ffe4bc794c1f5831dfedcc6d8c97588&abbucket=2&scene=taobao_shop
<onlylove> jusss: 你只留26个字母吧
<imtxc> 89 ， 就一张卡？
 * O0XX 我草，居然还有情侣卡...
<imtxc> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-8555373365.14.dtwldl&id=40143666121&rn=9ffe4bc794c1f5831dfedcc6d8c97588&abbucket=2&scene=taobao_shop
<imtxc> O0XX: 价格才是亮点
<O0XX> imtxc: 这种卡都是不退不换没押金的，适合 MSErgo4k 这种土豪
<MSErgo4k> ... ... ... ...
<imtxc> 对啊
<MSErgo4k> 不就是个交通卡嘛... 这么贵啊
<imtxc> MSErgo4k: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4k> imtxc: 我自己做一个就好了吧
<imtxc> MSErgo4k: 自己做的当心人不给你充值
<MSErgo4k> imtxc: 弄个贴纸, 就不给我充值了?
<imtxc> 不过现在好像可以 NFC 自己充值？
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: è´µ...
<imtxc> MSErgo4k: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 土豪，要任性
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 没钱, 任性不起来.
<bghd> freenode上面欧洲人多不多？是不是很多美国人？
<Ynitsed_> ...母鸡
<eexpss> imtxc: nfc啥。长沙号称最早搞。没看到哪里用。
<bghd> Ynitsed_: 美国现在半夜吧，还不睡觉？
<Ynitsed_> nfc是什么= =？
<onlylove> eexpss: 你一搞IC的不知道nfc？
<Ynitsed_> near field communication?
<eexpss> onlylove: 摸摸。看清楚。没看到地方用。
<onlylove> eexpss: 好吧，确实没地方用
<onlylove> Ynitsed_: 近场通信，就那么个东西
<Ynitsed_> 果然是near field communication...
<eexpss> 鸡肋
<eexpss> 去搞一个收费厕所去。
<imtxc> eexpss: 这么任性好么
<O0XX> imtxc: 有钱才任性，有钱就要任性
<stardiviner> 谁有App漫画控的邀请码，求码
<gfrog> freeflying: 没研究啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 百乐的墨水值得买不？
<Ynitsed_> 草，居然已经1点半了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 不.
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 这价钱, 为啥不买更便宜更好的?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 推荐个碳素的
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 碳素不知道. 从来不考虑碳素
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 染色墨水可以给你推荐.
<Ynitsed_> 为何时间过得那么快= =
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 请去阅读相对论.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 靠，传说中的i北碳 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.42.0zcdy1&id=38998584650&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 库存货, 没法买啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 推荐个蓝黑的
<Ynitsed_> MSErgo4k: 哈哈，去煮夜宵去
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 鸟啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 好看到想哭
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.Co7h0o&id=22597507914&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这么贵
<Ynitsed_> ...
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 百乐的便宜?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 20+
<Ynitsed_> 真心高级=- =
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 百乐的30ml的那是
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你看容量啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这个不错 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.SxwXxz&id=14626265948&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=12
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 神经病. 掉毛怎么办? 多low啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 毛，这种笔就是插在墨水瓶里
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 不会带着走
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 哦, 墨水不会干掉嘛? 瓶口一直开着
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这个bigger than bigger http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.24.FlTAoR&id=24139224578&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: 复古羽毛笔鹅毛蘸水笔笔欧式复古蘸水哈利波特礼品盒套装包邮-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.iSBuM3&id=19426965133&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6   百乐的二十多确实是30ml的
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 那就肯定买百利金了.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这么贵..
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:我还是英雄吧
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... ... ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 其实不买碳素都差不多吧
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 鸵鸟啊
<eexpss> MSErgo4k: MsgError，你还不回家，吃饭。
<MSErgo4k> eexpss: 啥啊?
<eexpss> 你妈叫你回家吃饭了。改nick了吧。
<imtxc> O0XX: 百乐颜色挺淡
<O0XX> imtxc: 嗯，而且太贵了
<O0XX> imtxc: 我还是国产吧
<imtxc> O0XX: 不过有个好处就是不堵笔
<O0XX> imtxc: 颜料墨水都不堵吧？
<O0XX> imtxc: 又不是碳素
<imtxc> O0XX: 恩，也对
<imtxc> O0XX: 什么笔，直接买墨胆多方便
<O0XX> imtxc:è´µ
<imtxc> 你写字很多？
<eexpss> imtxc: 咋又流行用笔了。
<imtxc> 不是太多的话，墨胆也不怎么贵吧
<eexpss> Xiang Tan上午11:28+1
<eexpss> 2
<eexpss> 1
<eexpss>  ￼1
<eexpss> 回复
<eexpss>  
<eexpss> +蔚小息 字很萌。我这种不用键盘就是文盲的家伙，对于拿起笔写字的同学，充满崇敬
<imtxc> O0XX: http://www.amazon.cn/Schneider-%E6%96%BD%E8%80%90%E5%BE%B7-%E5%A2%A8%E8%83%86-6601/dp/B00HF3AG7C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418021894&sr=8-1&keywords=%E5%A2%A8%E8%83%86
<imtxc> 1212 正好特价
<O0XX> imtxc: 我是百乐的
<imtxc> O0XX: 握手，我有支 78g， 好用得很
<O0XX> imtxc: 我也是78g
<MSErgo4k> imtxc: 墨胆不通用吧
<Ynitsed_> 真高端。。。
<imtxc> MSErgo4k: 恩，不过一个牌子的差不多通用
<imtxc> 注射器+墨胆很好嘛
<MSErgo4k> imtxc: 昂. 那是.
<imtxc> O0XX: 我的差点给渣渣同事给弄坏了，丫看见钢笔就拼命的拔盖子。。。。
 * O0XX 拜土豪 -> imtxc  MSErgo4k 
<O0XX> imtxc: 现在动过我笔的渣渣同事只有 MSErgo4k
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 别闹, 我的钢笔十块钱一支
<Ynitsed_> Lamy用户飘过。。。
<MSErgo4k> ... ... ... 哥可是资深玩家
<imtxc> 没办法，在厂里只能用 schneider base
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 就烦用lamy的人. 更烦送lamy的人.
<imtxc> Ynitsed_: 就烦用lamy的人. 更烦送lamy的人.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 哈哈哈
<Ynitsed_> 诶，为嘛？
<Ynitsed_> 用了好几年了啊
<Ynitsed_> 出国前就用了。。。
 * MSErgo4k 不行了, 我这暴脾气上来了
<O0XX> Ynitsed_: 这种事情一般都不是对笔有态度
 * MSErgo4k 还好我今天没戴帽子, 不然直接灭了 Ynitsed_ 了
<Ynitsed_> 。。。哦，前女友送的lamy吧
<Ynitsed_> = =
<Ynitsed_> 然后劈腿跑了。。。
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 乱猜
<freeflying> gfrog: MSErgo4k推荐个便宜的防风软壳吧
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 口以啊, 稍等
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.123.zYz7dk&id=39435907830&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: 特价现货 Stoic Monolith softshell 防风保暖软壳衣 性价比极高-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿要搞软壳？
<Ynitsed_> = =
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: adam 那个是M1？ 咋样？
<Ynitsed_> 前两天上了下淘宝，发现淘宝上好多东西还是挺便宜的。。。
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: 淘宝你也敢买啊
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: 我就看了一眼, 没觉得好.
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 昂.
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 你可以去美亚买同款.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这么贵？
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实抓绒+冲锋衣也可以了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: adam上着班, 大白天的, 就出去跟同事约去了啊?
<freeflying> gfrog: 去年买的冲锋衣外面口袋的拉链坏了
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 抓绒 + 冲锋衣看上去太夸张, 不适合通勤.
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都用不着这么重型的装备
<gfrog> freeflying: 我在盛京是羽绒服x2
<freeflying> gfrog: 抓绒+冲锋衣？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: adam这种土豪
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 买个mhw的ghost whisper啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 上班只是浮云
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 是啊, 不在乎工资啊
<Ynitsed_> 诶，前面那个谁是do服务器的？
<gfrog> O0XX: MSErgo4k adam竟然出去yp了？ 啧啧
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: 淘宝坑太多，不敢买啊
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 美亚搜搜? rei搜搜?
<jusss> me
<Ynitsed_> jusss: Balance & Usage
<Ynitsed_> $87.63
<Ynitsed_> You have credit
<Ynitsed_> $1.58
<Ynitsed_> View this month's usage and charges
<Ynitsed_> Earn Credits
<Ynitsed_> Billing History
<Ynitsed_> Date	Description	Amount	
<Ynitsed_> December 1, 2014	Invoice for November 2014	$8.54	
<Ynitsed_> View Invoice
<Ynitsed_> November 1, 2014	Invoice for October 2014	$2.25	
<Ynitsed_> View Invoice
<Ynitsed_> October 20, 2014	Promotional Credit from GitHub Student Developer Pack!	-$100.00	
<Ynitsed_> GitHub经常有促销的，去看看？
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: 美亚转运也是坑
 * O0XX 小k呢？
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 下次别贴这么多东西上来刷屏.
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 我是懒的登陆拿op, 不然该给你禁言
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 念你初犯.
<Ynitsed_> MSErgo4k: sorry - - 第一次
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 看看有没有直邮?
<Ynitsed_> 其实。。。我真不知道，你们的界面是什么样的
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 那我就给你看看.
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿买了lastpass的premium了么？
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/2035936
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<Ynitsed_> MSErgo4k: 额，谢谢。。。原来。。。和我看到的一样= =话说，那么多彩色的怎么弄的。。。
<imtxc> adam 出去 yp 了？
<Ynitsed_> 额，貌似还是不一样，我用的是irssi...
 * O0XX 这种基老的GUI果然是花花绿绿的...
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 软件不同, 颜色不同.
<Ynitsed_> terminal端还有什么软件= =
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed_: 干嘛要用terminal, 情非得已才用terminal的.
<Ynitsed_> 额。。。虽然不希望被喷，不过我们学院里手法邮件都用mutt。。。所以已经对gui冷淡了。。。
<Ynitsed_> 然后就想呗强迫改了性取向一样。。。所有文字类处理都习惯terminal了
<O0XX> Ynitsed_:话说你不睡觉么？
<Ynitsed_> 期末考试，复习呢
<O0XX> Ynitsed_:复习？
<Ynitsed_> 恩
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 他们美帝人, 与众不同的, 你不记得了, 他们飞机上还可以用别人的wife?
<Ynitsed_> = =
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/626081
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hasbro 孩之宝 漫威 银河护卫队 星爵电动公仔*2件 199元包邮（2件199后）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<Ynitsed_> 话说，群里有玩pi的朋友没？
<O0XX> Ynitsed_: 几p?
<Ynitsed_> - -
<Ynitsed_> 无法交流了 = =
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛你赢了
<O0XX> roylez: 泄泄
<roylez> O0XX: 最近忙啥呢？
<O0XX> roylez: 吹水啊...
<O0XX> roylez: 你袋鼠国还是天朝呢？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> O0XX: 兲朝
<Ynitsed_> sudo apt-get update
<Ynitsed_> 啊呀，发错= =sorry
<roylez> O0XX: 有没有靠谱不要钱的代理给我用用啊？
<roylez> O0XX: aws都被封，没法过日子了
<freeflying> gfrog: 没钱啊，不太敢用他们得东西，情愿让apple看我的
<O0XX> roylez: 啥系统？
<roylez> O0XX: mac
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 给扎西一个帐号？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 行啊.
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 让他自己编译个mac的?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 我也是这么认为的
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 昂.
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: 知乎上推荐的那个科勒修斯靠谱不
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 不知道啊.
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 确实有些国内牌子很赞, 比如黑冰, 凯图巅峰
<O0XX> roylez: 给你个我们自己写的
<O0XX> roylez: 不过得你自己编译个mac的客户端
<roylez> O0XX: 你跟你的基友的结晶？
<O0XX> roylez: 基毛
<MSErgo4k> 主席人肉都翻墙了, 还需要翻墙工具?
<imtxc> O0XX: MSErgo4k 求 z.cn 拆单方式
<roylez> O0XX: 这货哪里来的？
<MSErgo4k> imtxc: 不会啊.
<imtxc> freeflying: 知乎貌似现在差不多成了导购网站了？
<O0XX> roylez: 这货你认识
<roylez> O0XX: cherrot？
<O0XX> roylez: 不是
<roylez> O0XX: 哪个？
<imtxc> 各种推荐买买买
<imtxc> roylez: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> roylez: 败家小王子
<O0XX> roylez: 各种买买买那个
<roylez> O0XX: 不认识
<roylez> O0XX: hamo？
<O0XX> roylez: hamo是各种穷...
<O0XX> roylez: 这个是各种富
<MSErgo4k> <O0XX> roylez: 各种买买买那个   <roylez> O0XX: hamo？
<MSErgo4k> 说的真对
<roylez> O0XX: 你这么闲，帮我写网站吧
<MSErgo4k> roylez: 你果然明察秋毫.
<cherrot> roylez: 咋？
<roylez> O0XX: 这次我要 elixir 写的
<O0XX> roylez: 这又是啥？
<imtxc> 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<roylez> cherrot: 没你的是，你继续切肉坨去
<cherrot> roylez: 你咋又要写网站了？
<roylez> O0XX: erlang的变种
<cherrot> roylez: 给工作签证不 lol
<O0XX> roylez: 给工作签证不 lol
<cherrot> roylez: elixir  这名字比erlang还难念啊
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 二郎, 怎么难念了?
<roylez> O0XX: 盈利就有签证 lol
<cherrot> roylez: 你要做啥？
<MSErgo4k> 盈利就有钱挣... 这不废话?
<imtxc> roylez: 求签证
<roylez> cherrot: 儿郎，怎么难念了...
<O0XX> roylez: 求签证
<O0XX> roylez: 求签证
<cherrot> roylez: 儿话音
<imtxc> roylez: 求签证
<cherrot> roylez: 念着舌头疼
<roylez> O0XX cherrot imtxc 说真的，你仨有一个认真想做的么...
<O0XX> roylez: 二郎不会啊
<cherrot> roylez: 我想试试
<O0XX> cherrot: 二郎壕
<cherrot> O0XX: 我是新手。。。
<roylez> cherrot: 你会 erlang / elixir ？
<cherrot> roylez: erlang 会
<O0XX> roylez: 都想着签证了，干嘛选这么小众的
<roylez> cherrot: 电话给我
<cherrot> roylez: 我在公司呢 肿么打
<roylez> O0XX: 并发好，做成了之后后期可以少雇员工
<O0XX> roylez: 话说你自己开个公司，然后雇佣自己，就可以把工签保留下来了
<O0XX> 吧
<cherrot> O0XX: 还是专门的协程语言好啊  而且模式匹配太可爱了
<roylez> O0XX: whatsapp erlang开发，全公司35个人
<O0XX> cherrot: why not scala?
<freeflying> imtxc: sfbuy把我包裹都拆了，还要我的购物截图去申报，真扯淡
<imtxc> scateu: ………………
<freeflying> imtxc: 包裹里都有亚马逊的出库单的
<freeflying> roylez: 你要搞erlang？
<imtxc> freeflying: ……， 是不是黑五单子多他们弄不过来了
<cherrot> O0XX: 丑，作为通用语言感觉不合适
<roylez> freeflying: 准确的说是 elixir
<cherrot> roylez: 你在whatsapp?
<roylez> cherrot: 不在...我只是觉得长远来看 elixir 会比较省心省钱
<cherrot> roylez: 还真没听过，这玩意儿不用beam？
<roylez> cherrot: 我刚学，beam是啥？
<cherrot> roylez: erlang的虚拟机
 * O0XX BEAM是一类主要只使用简单的模拟电路与传感器的微型机器人，它们往往带有一定回路构成的控制网络，这一部分也被称为“神经元”。
<roylez> cherrot: 显然用啊
<roylez> cherrot: elixir直接运行在evm上的
 * O0XX 求加入
<roylez> cherrot: elixir跟erlang，如同coffeescript和javascript的关系
<roylez> O0XX: 你果然是闲的蛋疼了呢
<cherrot> www.theerlangelist.com/2014/01/why-elixir.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Erlangelist: Why Elixir? (@ theerlangelist.com)
<MSErgo4k> 10号国内有个Google的产品发布会？而且也有传言说Play Store要重返天朝。而且这一次拼音输入法更新也异常给力，说不定哦(´・ω・`) ?
<cherrot> http://joearms.github.io/2013/05/31/a-week-with-elixir.html  还是这家伙的可爱
<alvin_rxg> Title: A Week with Elixir (@ github.io)
 * O0XX 程序员杂志居然休刊了...
 * imtxc 拜订阅杂志的温拿 O0XX
<Ynitsed_> 哈哈大家拜拜，改天再聊
 * onlylove 拜订阅杂志的温拿 O0XX
<O0XX> onlylove: 别乱拜
<onlylove> O0XX: 没乱拜，一期程序员好贵的，我在学校图书馆见过
 * cherrot 谁能简单解释 LLVM 到底是啥。。
<onlylove> cherrot: .net
<O0XX> cherrot: laddy LOUIS VUITTON maker
<cherrot> O0XX: 泥垢了。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我记得有人说perl6做了这么多年没做出，让llvm抢先了，然后前几天看perl6的parrot，
<onlylove> cherrot: 感觉就像.net
<onlylove> cherrot: 或者jvm
<cherrot> 好吧  编译原理都没接触过  估计再简单的解释我都不明白
<O0XX> cherrot: 所以还是我的解释最靠谱
<onlylove> cherrot: jvm你能理解是啥不？
<MSErgo4k> llvm和jvm区别还是蛮大的吧?
<onlylove> O0XX: 其实我觉得你那个解释挺好的
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯
<cherrot> onlylove: 但jvm只是个虚拟机   llvm 做的貌似特别多
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 老实说，我也不知道他俩是啥区别，但是给我的感觉，作用是一样的，都是把上层的高级语言翻译成机器码 cc cherrot
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 不.
<freeflying> gfrog: 羽绒被有啥推荐的
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 完全不同.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: llvm是编译器, 是编译后端.
<O0XX> laddy LOUIS VUITTON maker啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我不是程序员，我看到的就是这样的
<O0XX> laddy LOUIS VUITTON maker啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 编译器不是clang么
<O0XX> laddy LOUIS VUITTON maker啊
<cherrot> onlylove: llvm 貌似可以支持任意语言的编译
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 你看错了. jvm编译的程序, 需要jre运行. llvm出来的代码, 不依赖任何llvm组件.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: llvm的存在, 是为了复用底层代码.
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以和perl6很像嘛
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:破神
<onlylove> cherrot: 你看人 O0XX订阅杂志的，就是有学问
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 任何语言都先编译成三元或者四元表达式(clang做这个), 然后传给llvm, llvm了解具体的平台特性, 翻译成真正的, 优化过的机器语言.
<onlylove> cherrot: 我其实对llvm一直晕乎乎的，记得当初好奇clang，然后apt-get install的时候装了llvm，心里还骂，我要的不是这个
<O0XX> onlylove: 你需要 louis vuitton
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 如果你希望创造个新的编译形语言, 只需要做一个编译器前端, 能翻译你的语言成llvm支持的多元表达式, 剩下的, llvm就能帮你生成高质量的机器代码了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: llvm啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: llvm和破神啥关系?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 你是破神啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 我是破.
<MSErgo4k>  The name "LLVM" itself is not an acronym; it is the full name of the project.
<onlylove> O0XX: 我要LV作甚
<onlylove> 什么是三元表达式
<onlylove> 哦……K不在了
<onlylove> 那个破bot，用它的时候不在，不用他的时候狂刷存在感
<O0XX> onlylove: llvm中间语言是AST
<onlylove> 高大上的东西……
<onlylove> :-(不懂程序员的世界
<O0XX> onlylove: AST是语言无关的
<O0XX> onlylove: AST由编译前端生成，将对应语言编译成AST，并进行语言相关
<O0XX> 优化
<O0XX> onlylove: AST到byte code是IR，基于AST生成二进制代码，进行语言无关
<O0XX> 优化
<cherrot> MSErgo4k: 也就是说  如果让llvm来负责java，产生的代码就可以是机器代码了？
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: 难, jvm还提供了别的东西, 比如gc
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 可以啊，你想gcj
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: llvm能把一个gc放到binary里面去?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: gc一般都是运行时线程
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:你想go
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: go也是有gc的
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 甚至是静态的
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 静态的gc, 只有rust吧.
<cherrot> O0XX: go的编译结果真的都是binary吗？ 我还以为binary的是一个包装好的虚拟机 内部还是byte code呢
<O0XX> cherrot: 真的是byte code
<O0XX> cherrot: native code
<MSErgo4k> ...
<MSErgo4k> 吓我
<cherrot> O0XX: 看来我信息有误，这有点难啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 咋啦？你要搞编译器了锯菊？
<cherrot> O0XX: 原先跟一个组的同事聊过 他说编译后其实是封装了一个VM，增量编译神马的都很方便
<cherrot> O0XX: 我好奇啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 他说llvm?
<cherrot> O0XX: Go
<O0XX> cherrot: go是有个runtime的.a
<O0XX> cherrot: 每一个binary都会包含这个runtime的.a
<freeflying> O0XX: lxd能用了嘛
<cherrot> O0XX: 为什么叫 runtime 的 .a ？
<O0XX> freeflying: 不知道，一直没关心
<O0XX> cherrot:静态库
<cherrot> O0XX: runtime 什么意思？
<O0XX> cherrot: 可以理解成go的标准库
<O0XX> cherrot: http://golang.org/pkg/runtime/
<alvin_rxg> Title: runtime - The Go Programming Language (@ golang.org)
<O0XX> cherrot: 一个支撑go基本运行的部分
<cherrot> O0XX: 哦  我明白了
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个runtime会包含在每一个go binary里
<O0XX> cherrot: 其他的标准库只有你import了才会包含
<gfrog> freeflying: 羽绒被？ 我们这不用那玩意，冬天盖毯子
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过Canada Goose好像不错。
<freeflying> gfrog: 买不起壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 羽绒被其实很难打理啊，还有钻毛诱发过敏的隐患……
<MSErgo4k> 加拿大鹅....
<MSErgo4k> 你们真是有钱....
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: 是猴总有钱……
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: 说得对.
<MSErgo4k> 我名字改成这个了, 你们还认得我...
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: 擦，whois看下就知道了撒
<MSErgo4k> ... ... 我擦...
<cherrot> MSErgo4k: 妈蛋 色大象你又改名了！ 我竟然刚发现
<freeflying> O0XX: docker pk CoreOS
<cherrot> MSErgo4k: 我要吃炖牛肉
<MSErgo4k> cherrot: lol~
<O0XX> freeflying: 打吧，打着打着就黄了
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 我要吃炖牛肉
<nyfair> MSErgo4k: 这名字一看就是网游打金工作室id
<MSErgo4k> nyfair: 为啥啊?
<MSErgo4k> nyfair: 微软人体工学4000, 是把键盘来的
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: 我要吃炖牛肉
 * gfrog 请了adam吃饭好几百次，丫的都没请过我 
<O0XX> gfrog:你还没请过我
<gfrog> O0XX: 水木锦堂你白吃了
<O0XX> gfrog: 好吧，就一次
<gfrog> O0XX: 大腰子白吃了
<O0XX> gfrog: 好吧，就两次
<gfrog> O0XX: ……
<freeflying> O0XX: coreOS这些都被墙了，来山寨个
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个不好吧...
<onlylove> cherrot: 我记得他前几天用那个probook的时候还说不换电脑不换呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 还说会很久
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 刚下了部2014版圣斗士星矢CG版 电影，居然是x265格式的，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466691 smplayer和vlc全挂，ubuntu 14.04系统，现在有什么播放器能播H.265格式的电影了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2014-12-08 16:12
<imtxc> ....
 * imtxc 求请客
<roylez> freeflying: aws被墙而已...
<jusss> MSErgo4k: 大侠用llvm帮我写个lisp编译器吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42191
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | TD-SCDMA正走向自然死亡
<onlylove> 这折腾的什么劲啊，这么多钱都扔了？我手机还是TD的呢
<MSErgo4k> gfrog 请了adam吃饭好几百次，丫的都没请过我  <-  而且他一百块钱都不给你是吧?
<imtxc> lol
<cherrot> onlylove: 脑瘫人的话你也信 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 也是哦
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请高手帮忙，创新SB0570 在Ubuntu 14.04下输出只有单声道？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466692 请高手帮忙，创新SB0570 在Ubuntu 14.04下输出只有单声道？在Windows下 正常！高手帮帮忙呀！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjj_xuefeng — 2014-12-08 18:16
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42194
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国海军陆战队用Linux淘汰Windows XP
<onlylove> Linux操作系统因其易于使用、可靠和经济而日益受到军方欢迎。
<onlylove> 突然觉得有些人事情真多，一开始死活不换，说难用，这会儿又说易于使用
<O0XX> onlylove: 有一种好用叫上面人说好用
<O0XX> onlylove: 难用同上
<onlylove> O0XX: 是啊……
<onlylove> 头疼，提前下班
<freeflying> roylez: 你那东西应该考虑用阿里云
<O0XX> freeflying: 阿里云不是不好么？
<happyaron> freeflying: docker coreOS都是没有大发展的东西，猴叔不要执迷不悟啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 赞，妹子才是永恒的王道
<imtxc> 对
<imtxc> happyaron: O0XX 赞
<roylez> freeflying: 阿里云好贵
<roylez> freeflying: 做出来再说吧
<O0XX> roylez:https://www.qingcloud.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ QingCloud
<O0XX> roylez: 话说你这是要做什么？
<freeflying> happyaron: 那玩啥呢现在
<freeflying> O0XX: joynet也开源了，他们得东西不错 open solaris
<O0XX> freeflying:  smartos?
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个我有在看啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 总之玩没前途的东西容易low啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个smartos真心赞啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 不过估计也是小众
<O0XX> freeflying: sa都不好找
<freeflying> O0XX: 确实小众
<O0XX> freeflying:但是说实话，solaris比linux强不是一点
<freeflying> O0XX: 太大众了就没价值了
<freeflying> O0XX: 必须得啊
<O0XX> freeflying: Dtrace + ZFS + zone
<O0XX> freeflying: 主要是Dtrace+ ZFS
<freeflying> O0XX: zfs+zone完爆linux container+btrfs
<freeflying> O0XX: linux上这两个还是个半成品
<freeflying> O0XX: http://news360.com/article/269507880
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<freeflying> O0XX: http://mesos.apache.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个mesos是个啥？
<O0XX> freeflying: 集群os?
<O0XX> freeflying: 找joynet把smartos国内的代理谈下来
<O0XX> freeflying: zfs真心赞
<O0XX> freeflying: 这种基础架构只能从小公司谈起，找几个创业的小公司上smartos
<O0XX> freeflying: 大公司换基础架构太难了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产操作系统企业，谁能笑傲江湖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466693 来源：赛迪网-中国电子报 旺盛的需求和国家的重视，为国产操作系统的发展营造了良好的环境，吸引了大量的企业进入操作系统领域。目前，我国从事操作系统研发的企业已达十几家，这些企业在
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产操作系统无需“计划生育” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466694 来源：赛迪网-中国电子报 越来越多的企业进入操作系统领域，截至目前国产操作系统的厂商至少已超过15家。有人提出，现在是不是应该让政府出面进行行业引导，对国产操作系统进行“计划生育”
<^k^>  ─> ？笔者认为现在没有必要，可以让企业自由发展。正如阿里巴巴CTO王坚所言，中国做操作系统“不怕一哄而 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 解析首款纯国产手机系统“元心”：预计2015上半年上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466696 您会使用国产操作系统元心吗？ 解析首款纯国产手机系统“元心”：基于Linux开源项目Mer的技术，目前样机已完成，预计2015上半年上市 【IT时代网、IT时代周刊编者按】11月底，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 从Linux新宠到受争议OS Ubuntu走过十年 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466698 　来源：中关村在线 　　早在2004年的10月，一个新的基于Linux的发行版系统——Ubuntu出现用户面前。面对市场拥有数百种不同发行版本的Linux，Ubuntu的推出当时并没有受到广泛市场关注，直到其后
<^k^>  ─> 来发布的预览版受到大量关注，而也曾被认为是Debian的一个衍生版本。 　　作为Ubuntu项目的领导者，Canonica …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 彼窃钩者诛，窃国者为诸侯。——庄子 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu14.10 安裝了qq　ｇｎｏｍｅ桌面下無法輸入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466699 在ubuntu14.10安裝了ＱＱ國際版，在ｕｎｉｔｙ環境下能夠输入中文，但切换到ｇｎｏｍｅ下，ｑｑ就无法输入中文了　这是怎么回事啊，请各位大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzhwzh
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-12-08 19:15
<freeflying> O0XX: 靠谱
<ShaMoon> 有没有哪位玩过软件中心的laby这个游戏啊？
<ShaMoon> 请问这里的大蜘蛛网怎么判断啊？
<O0XX> freeflying: 来吧亲，发大财变富一代就靠你了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 问下,INTEL核显怎么才能用上INTEL的驱动啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466700 百度了好多,xandr那个命令添加 modeline 可以临时加上1400 900的分辨率,然后重启又不行. 添加到开机脚本呢,也不行..想手动点击运行呢.也不行..这方便DEEPIN倒是可以双击运行.. 然后说是kylin系统
<happyaron> 获得成就：一天 Python 开发经验
<jusss> http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/770768
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【MV】Mika -Over My Shoulder (LPR NYC) 现场版-高清MV在线播放-音悦台-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<jusss> happyaron: blabla
<jusss> happyaron: http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/770768
<jusss> http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/517566
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【MV】Mika -Over My Shoulder 现场版-高清MV在线播放-音悦台-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: erp开发做的怎么样
<hoxily> jusss: 一堆的表，汗
<jusss> hoxily: 用什么语言
<hoxily> jusss: javascript码
<hoxily> jusss: 一坨一坨的Javascript Object。
<jusss> hoxily: 数据库用的是oracle mysql 还是microsoft sql server?
<hoxily> jusss: 都用的样子。
<hoxily> jusss: 有些客户是不是执意要Oracle啥的？
<jusss> hoxily: oracle可以装b
<jusss> hoxily: 显得b格高
<jusss> 与众不同
<hoxily> jusss: 在研究Python？
<jusss> hoxily: 刚开始看head first python
<hoxily> jusss: Python可以拿来干什么？
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道
<hoxily> jusss: http://search.51job.com/list/%2B,%2B,%2B,%2B,%2B,%2B,python,2,%2B.html?lang=c&stype=1&image_x=42&image_y=16
<^k^> ⇪ t: 【python招聘，求职】-前程无忧
<jusss> hoxily: 这是我这2天写的另一个生成html用的 https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/print-atom-2014-12-07
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<hoxily> jusss: 看不懂lisp。
<hoxily> %>_<%
<jusss> 小马哥用遍历写了个生成html的，我用读取宏写了一个，现在也用遍历写了一个
<jusss> 自己写的遍历，没用map
<hoxily> 小马哥指？
<jusss> hoxily: maskray
<jusss> hoxily: \q
<hoxily> 哦
<jusss> hoxily: 好像可以用python 写sql
<jusss> hoxily: sqlite
<jzp113> 安装ubuntu服务器 咋总是提示我联网啊
<jzp113> 不联网就安装不了 显示什么源 找不到 无法安装什么东西
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 二进制可执行文件，段错误（核心已转储） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466702 二进制可执行文件frsac，我将它分别在两台电脑上运行，一个可以得出结果，另个提示段错误。 请教各位大神其中原因，难道与内存或者交换空间的大小有关？ 执行命令如下： Code: $ sudo gunzi
<tcstory> 有谁玩过2048吗? [2,2,2,2] 向左边移动的结果是什么
<cherrot> tcstory: try it yourself
<tcstory> cherrot: 我也想啊
<tcstory> cherrot: 但是数字是随机出现的,我怎么控制出现2,2,2,2啊
<tcstory> 而且我不太会修改网页中的数据,我修改过,但是可能做不对,虽然数据是2,2,2,2 但是结果却很离谱
<jusss> hoxily: html的<br>是啥
 * slucx jusss 真是一个爱学习的好孩子
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.w3school.com.cn/tags/tag_br.asp
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ HTML <br> 标签
<jusss> slucx: 嗯
<hoxily> tcstory: http://game.bilibili.com/2048.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 哔哩哔哩 2048
<tryit> slucx, 今天和技术负责人聊了半个下午……
<slucx> tryit: 如何？
<tryit> slucx, 应该没问题
<tcstory> hoxily: 我测试了一下,在gabrielecirulli.github.io中,竖直方向的2,2,2,2,向下移动 得出 0,0,4,4, 而在saming.fr中得出 0,4,0,4
<tryit> slucx, 做基于嵌入式系统的防火墙
<tcstory> hoxily: 他们的计算方法确实不同,因为我看不懂gabrielecirulli.github.io的源码,所以我打算用saming.fr的计算方法了
<tryit> slucx, 也是我自己特别想折腾的方向，即网络子系统
<hoxily> tcstory: tcstory 更改这个文件的 http://i0.hdslb.com/u_user/game/2048_bilibili/js/game_manager.js 中的  GameManager.prototype.addStartTiles
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<tcstory> hoxily: 额,我知道管理游戏的js文件是那一个,但是我看不懂他的原理,蛋疼死了
<tcstory> hoxily: 他的代码好复杂
<slucx> 刚接了个电话，还不错啊
<slucx> tryit:
<slucx> tryit: 你不是想做驱动的吗？
<tryit> slucx, 我最想学习内核
<tryit> slucx, 驱动只是操作内核的一个入口
<slucx> 学习归学习
<slucx> 工作归工作
<tryit> slucx, 搞透了网络子系统，跳槽轻而易举
<tryit> slucx, 我是想通过驱动来学习内核
<tryit> slucx, 内核才是我的终极目标
<tryit> slucx, 做防火墙，就要涉及iptables之类的，需要深入了解内核中相关代码的实现
<slucx> 嗯，那就好好干吧
<slucx> tryit: 啥公司？
<slucx> tryit: 我年后也准备跳槽
<tryit> slucx, 一个小公司，做网络安全设备的，硬件+软件
<tryit> slucx, 不过和我自己的规划高度吻合
<slucx> 嗯，那就很不错，公司不在小
<slucx> tryit: 我现在做自动化的，水太深
<tryit> slucx, 啥意思
<slucx> tryit: 没啥技术难度，都是业务逻辑相关代码
<tryit> slucx, 哦
<tryit> slucx, 我下午面试的时候还有公司打电话约面试……
<tryit> slucx, 明天有2个，后天有1个
<slucx> 单片机用的说的不好听也就一个IO腿
<slucx> tryit: 现在招聘的那么多？年前跳槽的不是少吗？
<tryit> slucx, 想来拿着offer找工作的感觉应该不错，恩，哈哈哈
<tryit> slucx, 可能我的简历写的比较诱人吧…… :-)
<slucx> 哈哈
<tryit> slucx, 那个技术负责人说这是他面试时间最长的一次……
<tryit> slucx, 找公司的时候，门卫说你是来面试的吧，顿时亚历山大
<slucx> 嗯，换工作得看好啊，有的说的很好，其实水很深
<slucx> 待遇怎样？
<tryit> slucx, 我能接受吧
<slucx> tryit: 那就去试试吧
<tryit> slucx, 恩
<tryit> slucx, 入职后苦练算法和英语，争取2年后跳到欧美外企
<slucx> 嗯，想法不错
<slucx> 好好干吧
<slucx> 生活不易
<tryit> slucx,  外企工资和BAT相当，甚至可能还高点点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10下载速度太慢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466703 4MB网，双系统，windows下下载速度正常500KB/S 多，但在ubuntu上下载个文件速度只有20～40KB/S左右，更新源的时候能达到500KB/S 多，我按照网上的说法禁用IPV6后，下载速度还是20～40KB/S左右，不知什么原因？
<^k^>  ─> ？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2014-12-08 22:09
<jiero> 哈。
<jiero> 明白了。人生非常难办
<life> 呵。
 * jiero 这样的，找不到朋友太正常了
<life> 有道理
<jzp113>  可以把ubuntu桌面版当服务器吗
<jusss> jzp113: 不推荐
<jzp113> 哦。主要是我是校园网
<jusss> jzp113: 你可以用debian server版
<jzp113> jusss, 上网特别麻烦
<jusss> jzp113: 校园网需要安装特殊软件才能上网？
<jusss> 需要拨号之类的？
<jusss> 赶快去联通 电信投诉
<jusss> 都尼玛什么年代了，地下那些小贩子们竟然还敢搞这种东西
<jzp113> jusss, 恩 drcom
<jusss> jzp113: 报警
<jusss> jzp113: 举报学校
<jzp113> jusss, 要安装客户端。linux也有
<jusss> jzp113: 举报他们
<jzp113> jusss, 恩 我还是先解决问题吧
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  23:35
<jzp113> jusss 服务器太慢怎么办
<life> 升配置吧
<jzp113> 网速问题
<Ynitsed> Wow
<jzp113> 掉线了？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-09
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:19
<jusss> 最近好安静
<jusss> hoxily|rest: 早上好
<tenzu> imtxc: 千人斩你好
<jusss> MSErgo4k: microsoft-er go fork
<jusss> tenzu: 来个edu邮箱可好
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 疼教授
<tenzu> jusss: 我只有一个
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 你是小谢？
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: jusss说的微软二狗叉子是啥意思？
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 昂, 是我. 我从来都看不懂 jusss 说啥...
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 你这nick好屌丝
<newleaves> test
<^k^> newleaves:点点点.  09:49
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 昂, 匿了, 这个频道的log一下子都在网上搜出来了, 被朋友看见不好.
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 就换个名字. 这个名字挺好的啊.
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 就是我现在用的键盘.
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 我的是microsoft arc，好像是这个名字
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 昂. arc贵得很啊.
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 疼教授威武.
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 400软妹币左右？
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 昂, 配套鼠标也很贵的~
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 这个arc是当年买MBP的赠品。。。
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: mbp更贵不是...
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 突然觉得卖mbp那家真是良心，赠送arc还给免费升级内存到8G
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: mbp就是太重了...
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 没光驱的好点，不过还是略重
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 现在日元贬值, 是海涛日系本本的好时候.
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 0.051了已经
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 10w日元的本本才五千多, 完全是可以接受的范围了
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 暂时买不了任何东西了，没钱
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 疼教授做点儿副业嘛
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 你手里那么多学生妹. 去拉个皮条什么的~
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 真想把你kickban了
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: lol
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 以后不要开这种玩笑，嗯嗯
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 拉皮条可是我最终的梦想职业
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 吃白饭才是梦想职业吧
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 不啊.
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 吃白饭不一定能碰到那么多漂亮妹子. 但是吃白饭兼有钱倒是行
<tenzu> MSErgo4k: 说白了还是有钱就行
<MSErgo4k> tenzu: 先财务自由吧
 * tenzu 被说到了痛处。。。
<MSErgo4k> ... ...
<imtxc> 别闹啊你们
<imtxc> MSErgo4k: tenzu happyaron 妹子看见推了让我怎么办。。
<ssssss> NND, 不行了，我也得匿
<happyaron> ssssss: 对你这千人斩同学来说不算事吧
<ssssss> happyaron: 哪有啊。。。
<happyaron> ssssss: 我也回复那推了
<happyaron> LOL
<ssssss>  坏人啊
<jiero> happyaron ssssss  你们都是坏人
 * jiero 觉得好孤独哈~
 * jiero 抱抱 踩扁 maplebeats
<jiero> map
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐我怎么了
<happyaron> jiero: 你真身现在在哪
<jiero> happyaron: 千人斩蓉蓉
<jiero> happyaron: 我在家里
<happyaron> jiero: 额这个你就真扯淡了，除了 imtxc 之外频道里或许没别的千人斩了
<happyaron> jiero: 哪个家里
<jiero> happyaron:  山东潍坊
<happyaron> o
<jiero> happyaron:  我以为 ee 以前具有那能力 - .- 不知道他用没用过
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉你赶紧开始斩
<happyaron> jiero: ee 退休了，不参与排名
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/79734/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 你的代码写的很烂 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<happyaron> jiero: 跟我没啥关系
<jiero> happyaron: 赶紧赶紧的。
<tenzu> ssssss: 千人斩你好
<jiero> tenzu:  疼主你好
<kandu> jiero: 在杭州玩了哪些地方?
<jiero> kandu: 换了主意，没去呢。
<jiero> kandu:  没去江浙一带
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> ssssss:  斩人
<jiero> tenzu:  我好傻。好傻
<kandu> jiero: 哦。不错。本来我和 cfy 打算让你这二代请吃大餐的
<jiero> kandu: 。我让 ee 请了。
<jiero> kandu:  带着65元rmb到家
 * jiero 穷光蛋
<kandu> jiero: 然后美元无数?
<jiero> kandu: 我穷的。
 * jiero 抱抱 kandu
<kandu> yunfan 真是大好人，请吃了好几餐徽菜 XD
<jiero> kandu: 你在游历全国么
<jiero> kandu: 来山东我请你吃土的。
<kandu> jiero: 没
<kandu> jiero: 就和人聊聊天。人在哪，我去哪
<jiero> kandu:  你绝对是壕
<jiero> kandu: 人在四面八方。。。
<kandu> jiero: 不玩，开销非常少
<jiero> kandu: 全国转一圈绝对万元户。
<jiero> kandu: 少毛。
<jiero> kandu: -- -= 知道江浙的金钱单位不一样。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 技嘉H61M-D1可以用CENTOS 5.11吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466707 导师给我们的任务 ,有一个软件只能在CENTOS 5上跑,请问现在CENTOS 5的最新版本是5.11吧?支持硬件技嘉H61M-D1和g1620 CPU吗?只运行命令行就行的.CPU的核显CENTOS 5.11支持吗?主板集成的realtek网卡支持吗? 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 williswatson — 2014-12-09 10:42
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽君
<roylez> m
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> eexpss: 神
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<gfrog> pity: P姐儿
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<roylez> gfrog: J娃
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 移民壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 驻场壕
<MSErgo4k> 用bugzilla建个论坛吧
<MSErgo4k> 大家上班浏览, 不会被当做消极怠工
<jussss> MSErgo4k: 然后大量图片上传
<jussss> 然后就nsfw
<MSErgo4k> ...
<happyaron> 阿西，细胞词库ready
<pity> gfrog: 基娃
<ssssss> gfrog: remote 壕
 * pity 最后老熬夜，总犯困……
<O0XX> happyaron: zan
<O0XX> happyaron: 啥时候升级？
<O0XX> happyaron: 你又在宇宙中心onsite?
<happyaron> O0XX: 等RPM通过测试才升级
<happyaron> O0XX: 没有
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱, 细胞词库好用不?
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 还好
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 不会加载的时候很慢吧?
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: adam 之前不是说缺词就不用么，有细胞词库就不怕了。。
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 不会
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 那就好, 给蓉蓉酱点赞
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: AOT
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 一次性readahead整个词库的?
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 安装时优化
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 之后就一次性加载
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 哦.
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 安装时选择加载哪些词库?
<MSErgo4k> 好, 我等升级
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 细胞词库安装时优化
<happyaron> 不是软件安装时
<happyaron> 细胞词库下载后双击安装
<MSErgo4k> 哦... 明白了
<MSErgo4k> 不是内置的
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉讲。
<happyaron> jiero: 讲啥
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉讲座
<kandu> happyaron: 赞!
<kandu> happyaron: 搜狗 linux 有双拼不?
<jussss> 有仓颉什么的不
<happyaron> kandu: 再下一版出双拼
<happyaron> kandu: 内核部分现在就支持
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42200
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 奥巴马成为第一位写程序的美国总统
<onlylove> 美国总统真辛苦，还要写程序
<ev_> really ?
<ssssss> happyaron: 词库里面没有 “蓉蓉首壕” 就不用
<happyaron> ssssss: 自己添加吧。。
 * palomino|working momo 首壕
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见双titan破马快要精疲力竭壕叔叔
<luobo> hi
<palomino|working> = =
<ssssss> onlylove: 给丫再给个项目经理，每天改个三次需求
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，赶紧开发新游戏，把金山踩死
<luobo> 各位，有谁看过luci代码？
<^k^> luobo:点点点.  11:14
<onlylove> ssssss: 赞
<luobo> ^k^←
<onlylove> 以前不想金山死掉，现在想，金山你丫的赶紧死
<onlylove> 早死早清静
<ssssss> onlylove: 那个 wps 以前觉得挺好用，现在简直流氓
 * O0XX 十一的饺子十二的面，十三号快递满街串；十四试衣服十五换，十六号撕逼跟卖家干；十七好差评不服软，盼着十九号给退款；二十号手欠比价钱，草泥马竟比双十一还贱；数数余额宝的小数点，看着一屋子的洋破烂，想想到月底只能喝稀饭，恨当初为何不把手砍
<ssssss> onlylove: 我没有找到怎么关闭它的更新
<jiero> 快撕
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 赞.
<ssssss> O0XX: 砍砍砍
<onlylove> ssssss: 你找防火墙，把wps的进程砍掉网络权限
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 可以作为你什么都不买网站的 格言
<onlylove> ssssss: linux的话不知道咋办
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 昂.
<ssssss> onlylove: 估计直接给 wps 的域名加 hosts 好使吧
<onlylove> ssssss: 那样你就去不了wps网站了
<onlylove> ssssss: 你的目的仅仅是干掉wps的网络访问
<ssssss> 去它做啥
<onlylove> 也是……
<onlylove> ssssss: 我记得能关掉更新啊
<onlylove> ssssss: 反正，金山早点死吧
<onlylove> ssssss: 死了以后我就不对中国软件产业报任何幻想了
<jusss> onlylove: win怎么砍掉网络权限
<MSErgo4k> 断网.
<onlylove> jusss: 操，360卫士什么的你不会用啊，滚
<jusss> onlylove: 系统自己
<onlylove> jusss: 防火墙
<ssssss> 系统自己有防火墙啊
<onlylove> jusss: 禁止wpsupdate的所有网络权限
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是用Linux吧，用windows对你来说太危险了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • fvwm focus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466709 一是我做了个按F12 直接开urxvt 但是我想在urxvt新建出来后就Focus到新建的窗口，或者说把鼠标移到新窗口上面 //我开了鼠标移动Focus 一是我用了fvwm-crystal自带的Fullscreen函数 无非就是去标签去边框最大化什么的 Code: Destr
<^k^>  ─> oyFunc Fullscreen AddToFunc Fullscreen + I ThisWindow (State 19, !FvwmButtons, !FvwmPager, !FvwmMiniConsoleNeedsUniqueName, !QuakeConsoleNeed …
<jusss> onlylove: 对
 * onlylove 又爆粗口了……
 * onlylove 觉得现在的生活实在太扯了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42201
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google发布Android Studio 1.0
<palomino|working> 哎呦卧槽!
<onlylove> google巨坑，以后会流行各种android studio教程
<palomino|working> 真发布了啊
<palomino|working> 关键在于支持ndk了没- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马赶紧学，学好了咱去开班讲课
<palomino|working> 好啊
<tyr> red
<tyr> red5项目还在维护吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 什么本又轻又小
<palomino|working> lavie z
<yunfan> kandu: 我自己就惨了 你走后我的牙痛就发作了 昨天去补牙的
<jusss> palomino|working: 还要能硬解1080p不要独显光驱
<palomino|working> 光驱是没有
<palomino|working> 不要独显这项...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 日系的很多没独显啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 笔记本的独显毫无用处
<onlylove> palomino|working: 都是核显的
<onlylove> jusss: 扯，没独显我怎么玩游戏
<slucx> imadper居然不在
<slucx> 这里还有谁用emacs ？
<jusss> slucx: microsoft-er go fork在用
<^k^> luobo,
<onlylove> slucx: 他在，换了个马甲
<onlylove> slucx: 这里面用emacs的很多
<slucx> defalias 可以定义这样的别名不？ la   ==  ls -a
<onlylove> 这个在bashrc里面写不就完事了？
<slucx> eshell 读我的.bashrc的时候定义的函数没法识别，所以没读bashrc
<slucx> 自己在eshell中配置
<jusss> eshell很差
<jusss> 在win下很多常用指令都没有，就是个鸡肋
<jusss> 还不如sua
<slucx> jusss: 那是你不会用eshell
<jusss> slucx: 你会用
<slucx> jusss: eshell可以直接使用elisp定义的函数，多好用啊
<onlylove> 别动不动你不会，我会，搞的和王垠似的，烦
<jusss> slucx: 那你为啥不guile
<onlylove> palomino|working: lavie貌似没有独显吧？
<MSErgo4k> eshell好难用
<slucx> jusss: 我就在emacs里用，等guile版的emacs正式发布了就用
<jusss> onlylove: 微软竟然还有subsystem for unix-based applications, 这样windows nt也可以叫unix了吗
<jusss> MSErgo4k: (+ eshell好难用 10086 10010 10000)
<onlylove> jusss: 微软貌似实现了posix了？我记得有这事？微软起家的时候也做unix
<jusss> onlylove: 这个sua就是posix
<slucx> jusss: MSErgo4k 那你们在emacs里用啥?
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是了，这事有段时间了
<jusss> onlylove: nt支持os/2 还有posix，到win7就踢掉了os/2,
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 我用urxvt啊
<jusss> onlylove: win server 2k8 r2和win7就支持sua
<onlylove> jusss: windows server都2012了
<jusss> slucx: emacs里不用shell
<onlylove> jusss: 2008r2现在在垃圾堆里
<onlylove> jusss: 不对，我怎么记得是2013
<palomino|working> 不知道 onla3
<palomino|working> 不知道 onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 反正2008是很久以前的东西了
<jusss> 我,windows 7
<onlylove> jusss: windows7是09年的，算算也不少年头了
<onlylove> jusss: 我倒是想微软出新系统，奈何丫不给力，越搞越反人类，
<onlylove> jusss: 等win10rc或者rtm的话看看
<onlylove> jusss: tp版的还是不太放心
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<onlylove> roylez: 今天kk回来了
<MSErgo4k> 图中的是拟乌贼，可能是莱氏拟乌贼之类，它实际上是一种枪乌贼，也就是和鱿鱼是一类的，而不是我们所说的”乌贼“。   <-  这tm到底是在说是不是乌贼啊
 * O0XX lol
<roylez> 下次我把它踢了再来
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 应该不是
<jusss> onlylove: 桌面不能随意定制，差评
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 哦, 我不太懂, 枪乌贼/拟乌贼, 不是乌贼?
<jusss> roylez: osx的X11能用别的wm不
<eexpss> roylez: 你没在kk的ignore列表里面。所以专门封你。
<jusss> onlylove: 现在windows也能叫unix了吗
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 其实这个枪乌贼我也搞不明白，但是乌贼和鱿鱼是两回事
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得微软敢么
<onlylove> jusss: 它要敢叫unix，sco分分钟让它破产
<jusss> onlylove: 不是就交个授权费吗
<eexpss> onlylove: +
<eexpss> jusss: 那是全盘崩溃
<jusss> eexpss: 那叫posix吧
<eexpss> 屁
<jusss> eexpss: 那叫啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 本来要去买华为那个的 结果看暗道魅族那个新机器 是ubuntu团队爆料 怀疑就是预装ubuntu
<onlylove> yunfan: 动心了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 先问adam壕摸过没
<eexpss> 广美，是广州美术学院？
 * slucx 后悔买白色键盘了
<onlylove> slucx: 为毛
<slucx> onlylove: 不想擦键盘
<onlylove> slucx: 白键盘配白色显示器机箱什么的
<onlylove> slucx: 人懒就别买白的
<slucx> lol
<jusss> 什么是广美?
<onlylove> slucx: 看我，直接黑的
<eexpss> 。
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 买之前不知道自己懒? 买之后突然发现了? lol~
<slucx> 但是这个键盘白色确实比黑色好看
<MSErgo4k> eexpss: ee!
<eexpss> oops
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 不 大错特错
<slucx> eexpss: 是滴
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个恐怕要问蛤魔哥
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 你要考虑的是, 脏白和脏黑哪个好看.
<eexpss> slucx: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 乐视都要做电动车了  老子刚好要买汽油车 真挫
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 干净只是刚买来的一会儿, 长期来看, 都是脏的.
<eexpss> 长沙2k电动汽车租赁。200一个月呢
<eexpss> 准备搞2w俩
<onlylove> ReCAPTCHA 我靠，这东西……
<onlylove> 谁有kx论坛账号，或者墙外面帮我注册个
<yunfan> eexpss: 那比杭州的便宜啊  你确定是电动汽车？
<yunfan> 杭州的好像一个月要900多
<jusss> alksjdflaksjdf
<ssssss> kx 论坛是啥
<ssssss> scateu: 键盘到手了？
<CallMeAndy> 有双显卡的朋友玩steam么？
<onlylove> ssssss: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/forums/kx-project-audio-driver-support-forum.67/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ kX Project Audio Driver Support Forum | Hardware Heaven Forums
<yunfan> 看胸论坛 ssssss ?
<happyaron> CallMeAndy: 回头你问破马叔
<ssssss> 我厂停牌了咋还不来邀请我当总裁？
<eexpss> yunfan: 你搜索新闻嘛
<O0XX> ssssss: 色狼？
<ssssss> O0XX: ls 好不
<O0XX> gfrog: 上次你说的那个twitter上那个人帐号啥来着？
<gfrog> O0XX: 哪个？
<O0XX> gfrog: 就我说 四万姐 ，你说那个也挺能露的那个
<gfrog> O0XX: 不是我说的，是你说的微薄那个谁谁
<O0XX> gfrog: 你后来发了个twitter上的
<gfrog> O0XX: 不记得啊
<gfrog> O0XX: 不是我吧？
<slucx> 知道怎么alias了
<yunfan> eexpss: 那估计2w台不够  要不然就是铅酸蓄电池的那种
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42202
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 攻击者要求索尼取消《刺杀金正恩》的上映
<onlylove> 起的这标题不就是红果果的找事么
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 请教个问题. 我给我妹子买了个自带win8的笔记本, 我想给她换成ssd, 那么怎么重装回这个正版win8呢?
<yunfan> 月租金：两人座400元，四人座500元  eexpss 哪里有两百的？
<yunfan> 而且果然是康迪的 跟杭州那个是一家  都是铅酸蓄电池
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不知道，你要不用win8的备份系统把系统盘备份下，然后再恢复到SSD上？我记得是这样的，笔记本上应该有个串号可以激活的
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不过那个串号和预装系统的不一样
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 哦... 行, 那我再查查.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 啥意思?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 因为预装系统是批量的
<MSErgo4k> slucx: eshell不是bash, 为啥要读你的bashrc?
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 行, 那我查查去.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 换句话说，一个品牌所有的预装都是这个号，但是每个本子上的签是不一样的
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在的预装是商家预装 lol
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 恩, 这个我明白了.
<slucx> MSErgo4k: 是 可以读
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 不是
<onlylove> yunfan: 出厂就有的
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 不是bash
<slucx> lol
<MSErgo4k> Eshell is not bash or zsh or even csh; do not treat it as such, even though it is heavily inspired by them. To use Eshell effectively you should treat it as if you are using a completely alien shell.
<onlylove> yunfan: 只要笔记本上贴了win8的签，理论上硬盘上就有系统
<Ynitsed> = = 下午好
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 对, 理论上是有, 但是我要替换掉硬盘, 所以就没有了...
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 美帝现在是啥时间
<Ynitsed> 夜里12：12
<Ynitsed> 美东
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 所以你可以考虑用dd把硬盘读出来然后写到ssd里面嘛
<Ynitsed> 话说现在在聊什么呢你们
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 原来的硬盘是机械硬盘, 很大, 就俩分区, 一个c盘就600g了, 我就给我妹子买个480g的ssd
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: dd会出问题吧? 还有, dd的不对齐吧?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 480的SSD！膜拜土豪！
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 给妹子买还能心疼钱?
<Ynitsed> MSErgo4k: 480的SSD！膜拜土豪！
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: dd不管对齐，你原来啥样写过去就应该是啥样吧？
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 对啊, 所以不能dd啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 安心啦，笔记本上自带的号能激活的
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: okay
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不过我好奇，现在的笔记本还有那个签不……
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 那个号码存在dmi里面吗?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不是
<Ynitsed> ghost么？
<Ynitsed> ghost呢？
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 贴上去的?
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 研究把机械的硬盘写到ssd
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 贴上去的，就像手机的入网许可那样的
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不过是个粉红色的
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed: ghost能在efi环境下用不?
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 恩, 可能在电池仓里面.
<Ynitsed> http://www.symantec.com/connect/forums/imaging-efiuefi-system-windows-8-and-symantec-ghost-usb
<^k^> Ynitsed: ⇪ Imaging an EFI/UEFI System with Windows 8 and Symantec Ghost from USB. | Symantec Connect
<Ynitsed> 可
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 给妹子买的电脑居然是拆卸电池的？不是一体的轻薄本？
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed: 赞.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 我忘了, 当时没关注.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 买来当台式机用的. 她不背
<onlylove> 如果可以ghost，还是ghost方便
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不是外星人吧……
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 但是启动office之类的工具太慢了
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 不是, 我没这么有钱.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 应该说我妹子没这么有钱...
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: office那是硬伤，没办法
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: ssd之后启动不会快很多?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 会
<Ynitsed> MSErgo4k: si
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 恩.
<Ynitsed> MSErgo4k: 快很多
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed: 是啊, 我也觉得是.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 但是问题是……他本身就那么大
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 而且ssd会衰减吧？
<Ynitsed> MSErgo4k: 一般来说，450MB-R/W的ssd速度理论上是7200 rpm硬盘的10倍
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 算法好点儿的, 还是可以的. 衰减之后也比机械快啊
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 怕衰减用TRIM
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed: 得看是什么的速度. 4k随即的话, 不止100倍.
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 这不是trim的问题
<Ynitsed> 但是，实际上，如果你每天读写10G内的数据，等你电脑报废了，硬盘正好保费
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 有trim也会衰减
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 减少衰减
<MSErgo4k> 怕衰减的话, 买1t的
<Ynitsed> MSErgo4k: 买1T的话，我情愿买4个250G的= =
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你见过工作20几年的电脑么
<yunfan> onlylove: 重要信息放 mram里 呵呵
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 所以从来不怕衰减。。。
<yunfan> 至少目前有8MB容量可以用
<MSErgo4k> Ynitsed: 你有那么多硬盘位, 但是我没有.
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 坏了就换新的？
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 估计人是坏了换新的
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 我的意思是，我见过
<Ynitsed> No，我的意思是，买1T大小的，还不如买个小的，等用坏了，ssd也便宜下来了
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 我理解不了买4个250g这种说法
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这个说法不对 目前大部分人还没有连续用20年电脑 所以你没见过这个只不过是因为我们就是那第一代
<yunfan> 而且以前也没多少信息要保存
<yunfan> 至少目前来看 家庭的照片都是数字化的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我见过04年买的机器11年才开封的
<Ynitsed> 我们学校机房的做法，是256的ssd，一部分拿出来做swap，一部分拿出来和hdd做raid0，然后另一部分跑系统
<onlylove> yunfan: 256M内存，40G硬盘
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说衰减问题
<yunfan> 这个数据备份真应该认真考虑下
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……
<onlylove> yunfan: 你赶紧研究你那磁盘盒子
<Ynitsed> 数据备份...time capsule 哈哈
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么磁盘盒子
<onlylove> yunfan: 机械盘慢贵慢，没衰减问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么没有 一样有 只不过相对长点而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是要买便宜二手组阵列么
<onlylove> yunfan: 长太多了
<MSErgo4k> 机械盘马达老化...
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 数据硬盘怕上磁和跌落坏道
<yunfan> onlylove: 我后来研究了下 那些带usb3的 速度都上不去 除非是上千块的高端路由
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个划不来 所以可以考虑下那些wifi硬盘
<onlylove> 那你们还是买磁带机吧
<onlylove> 那东西除了速度慢点
<Ynitsed> yunfan: wifi硬盘。。。time capsule。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: wifi的还有个好处  可以并发复制
<yunfan> Ynitsed: 去京东看 有卖
<Ynitsed_> /.....
<Ynitsed_> 话说，平时还有什么好玩的irc频道
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://192.168.1.200/images/nightly/sutton-sazan-trusty-amd64/20141208/0/images/iso/
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 帮我做个usb-creator
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:tha
<reverland> 192.168........
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 20141209-0.iso.sync  这种带sync的是正在同步中吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 应该是
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:我也是看了以后发现应该是还在同步
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 我从ibs下载呢, 慢的很. 开了fwall了, 有点儿担心md5校验不过
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这不会
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 遇到过吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 我开fwall从ibs下过几次
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 都没问题
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 那好.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04死活没声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466711 各种声音设置都开到最大了，用播放器放音乐就是没声音。同时系统的声音会被莫名其妙的自动设为静音，再手动打开后还是没声音，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 x_j_b — 2014-12-09 13:45
<onlylove> O0XX: 你司的内网居然是192头的C地址，不应该是172的B或者10的A么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42204
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.18发布，3.19合并窗口开启
<onlylove> 求新版kernel体验
<O0XX> onlylove: 内网是啥？
<onlylove> O0XX: 你那192头的地址
<onlylove> O0XX: 别装不懂的
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 那么晚了你还不去睡啊
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 明天没课？
<Ynitsed> 明天考微分方程
<onlylove> 好可怕……
<MSErgo4k> 好可怕
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 咱们这脑洞啊
<MSErgo4k> 一听见微分方程, 我就睡不好觉
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 赞啊.
<onlylove> happyaron: dd求科普initramfs怎么手工创建
<Ynitsed> 礼拜四还有一门node.js和c
<onlylove> node.js自己都分家了，你们还考试
<Ynitsed> 就因为分家了所以要学
<happyaron> onlylove: 问 wzssyqa
<onlylove> happyaron: 你在为啥要问袜子呢 cc wangchao
<happyaron> onlylove: 袜子搞这个比我专业多了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: ^^^
<onlylove> wangchao: cc错了……
<wangchao> 啥
<onlylove> wangchao: 本来想cc 别人的，结果偷懒，然后吵到你了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子出来，讲下initramfs的作用和手工怎么做，我知道update-initramfs可以做
<onlylove> 当今编程界的主要编码方式分为有两大流派，一派以 Clone Github 的代码库为主，另一派则以 Copy StackOverFlow 上的答案为主。
<Ynitsed> 为什么大家都有那么奇葩的名字
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 正解！！！
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 这个名字大概可能是 jiero给起的，
<Ynitsed> ...因为完全没办法联系起来。。。你们都是论坛里的？
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你要小心ee神，他会用品议输入法打你的nick，然后出来啥就是啥
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 不都是
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 那是个shen me gui
<life_> ...
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你去问 yunfan和cfy吧，他俩最清楚
<Ynitsed> 额。。。总觉得是引火上身的举动。。。话说你们平时都什么工作的呀
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 这边干什么的都有，搞瓷砖的，养鱼的，还有各种……
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 哈哈，那多好。。。会想着用ubuntu的总觉得是正经人
<O0XX_> Ynitsed: 必须正经啊
<Ynitsed> O0XX_: 你这名字看着就不正经- -的说
<Ynitsed> O0XX_: 虽然不敢有stereotype，但是。。。真心没办法不联想到那方面
<eexpss> onlylove: 你胡说啥呢
<jusss> O0XX_: onlylove 头孢胶囊是处方药吗
<O0XX_> jusss: 头孢肯定是处方药啊
<O0XX_> jusss: 要做皮试的
<jusss> 去药房买头孢，一个要你吗12块，一个说是处方药
<jusss> O0XX_: 以前买过很多头孢胶囊从来没做过皮试
<Ynitsed> jusss: 就因为是处方药，所以要你12块，但没有处方也能给你
<O0XX_> jusss:你知道理论上 阿莫西林都是要皮试的
<O0XX_> jusss:  而且阿莫西林也是处方药
<jusss> 不是都打着OTC 非处方药吗
<O0XX_> jusss: 自己回去看
<O0XX_> jusss:所有的阿莫西林都不可能是OTC
<jusss> O0XX_: Ynitsed 那这么坑爹
<O0XX_> jusss: 国内这抗生素用的，安啦
<Ynitsed> jusss: 真的，我当时出国前没事情买了3盒头孢带走。。。结果3年都过期了一颗都没碰过
<Ynitsed> jusss: 国内otc么当糖吃，没效果，处方药么，也就OTC的计量= =
<jusss> O0XX_: 嗓子肿了，难道要去医院排队看医生然后拿药，那没200块钱出不来，我那个小城市，1块钱能买2板头孢，
<O0XX_> jusss: 我之前急性扁桃体感染，最后还真是注射了头孢才消炎的
<jusss> 药房都tmd这么坑爹，王八朝的医疗什么时候改革
<O0XX_> jusss: 这个东西必须皮试，很危险
<Ynitsed> jusss: 安全第一。。。不过那么多年了。。。过不过敏还不清楚么？
<O0XX_> Ynitsed: 青霉素这种东西，不是一次不过敏一直不过敏的
<O0XX_> Ynitsed:他跟你输入时候的身体状态是相关的
<O0XX_> Ynitsed:有案例 的
<Ynitsed> O0XX_: 额。。。原来这样。。。
<O0XX_> Ynitsed: 所以这就是为什么每次都要皮试
<ssssss> O0XX_: 也不是皮试不过敏就输液不过敏的。。。
<Ynitsed> O0XX_: 但是，口服和输液不一样啊
<Ynitsed> 。。。不过。。。美国这里从来不输液
<Ynitsed> 就是嗑药
<Ynitsed> 上次出了车祸。。。大麻也是会给你的。。。
<jusss> 所以王八朝的医疗就是坑爹
<O0XX_> ssssss: 这个确实，我上次输的时候皮试没问题，护士还是很担心
<O0XX_> ssssss: 多次关心我难不难受
<jusss> 最烦2件事一件就是坑爹的医疗，另一件就是满街的小汽车
<jusss> 这是最烦的2件事
<jusss> 再有就是事物安全
<jusss> 食物
<Ynitsed> jusss: 物价呢？
<jusss> Ynitsed: 买不起，不考虑
<ssssss> O0XX_: 啥医院这么靠谱？
<ssssss> 话说皮试太疼了。。。。
<O0XX_> ssssss: 没啥吧，这个很正常啊
<jusss> ssssss: 一定是北京协和
<O0XX_> ssssss: 护士怕担责任的
<Ynitsed> ssssss: 为什么。。。我以前在国内。。。皮试。。。觉得很爽呢-= =
<ssssss> Ynitsed: 那是你磕high了？
<Ynitsed> ssssss: = =完全没。。。
<jiero> ssssss:  你也嗑药了？
<ssssss> Ynitsed: 能理解
<ssssss> Ynitsed: 那你妹子哪皮辫抽你也很爽吧？ 蜡烛呢？
<ssssss> jiero: 我连伤风胶囊都不磕
<jiero> ssssss: 也是，你不需要。淫欲已满。
<O0XX> jusss: 我觉得北京这边医院的抗生素用的已经很正规了
<jiero> O0XX 我觉得不正规的都是小医院
<roylez> O0XX: 丫的....
<O0XX> roylez:啥？
<roylez> O0XX: 没事...我码字去了
<O0XX> roylez: +u
<kandu> yunfan: momo，补牙要趁早。疼了就有点晚了。我现在随身别个别针，随时可剔牙
<O0XX> kandu: 不卫生吧
<kandu> O0XX: 买了一打
<kandu> O0XX: 看 adam 都拔智齿了，吓死我了
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得这事情得问医生
 * O0XX 说起牙，这个还真要谢谢我家人...现在牙口一直不错
<onlylove> jusss: 我不关心那些
<onlylove> 为毛我想拔掉 O0XX的牙
<Ynitsed> 。。。智齿蛀完了是不是就不用拔了。。。
<O0XX> Ynitsed: 不会
<O0XX> Ynitsed: 蛀完了会发炎的
<Ynitsed> O0XX: 为什么。。。我的没发炎。。。算了，改天去看看吧。。。
<onlylove> 我擦……又开始了！
<onlylove> 好不容易消停了几天
<O0XX> Ynitsed: 去找个牙医拍个片子，看看智齿的牙根长成什么样子了
<O0XX> Ynitsed: 不严重可以不动
<Ynitsed> O0XX: 好的谢谢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 今天农企出新的驱动，有人在Linux下面用过么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466712 有人试过么？能在Linux Mint 17（内核跟ubuntu14.04一样）下面用么？台式机的A卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2014-12-09 14:59
<Ynitsed> 又要考试又要打工的日子真心不是人过的。。。NND
<onlylove> jiero那货回家了就消失了？
<onlylove> 被看起来了？
<jusss> onlylove: 2代休息了呗
<jusss> onlylove: 环国一圈旅游后当然休息
<jusss> Ynitsed: 有金发女友吗
<onlylove> jusss: 然后攒足了精神再出来折腾？
<jusss> onlylove: 对
<Ynitsed> jusss: 金发没有，老外倒有
<jusss> Ynitsed: 那是黑发女友
<jusss> Ynitsed: 性福吗
<Ynitsed> jusss: 嘘
<Guest98357> 好多人啊
<jusss> 打错字了
<jusss> 幸福吗
<Ynitsed> jusss: 经常换，没什么幸福可以说的~~~
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 别听他鬼话，他才没打错，他经常这么问，顺口了
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 知道= =
<onlylove> 看见= =突然想起l5e好久没来了
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，金山为何还不倒闭
<jusss> Ynitsed: 这还不性福，经常换！！！
<jusss> 哎呀，又打错了
<jusss> onlylove: 因为还没遇到法海
<onlylove> jusss: 我真心受不了金山公司的行为了，让它赶紧破产吧
<pityonline> = =
<Ynitsed> ...怎么会名字自己变掉。。。
<onlylove> 嗯，有人暴露了 cc pityonline
<pity> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你不是p姐？
<pity> onlylove: 他不是
 * O0XX 晕了...
<onlylove> pity: 那他那名字咋回事
<pity> Ynitsed: 你在试我密码？
<onlylove> pity: 不像，你看他的ip
<iMadper> 真假美pity
<pity> pityonline!~pity@c-71-234-42-11.hsd1.ct.comcast.net failed to login to pity
<iMadper> pityonline和pity不是同一个人?
 * O0XX 看ip确实是在美帝
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊, 我记得pity全名也是pityonline
<O0XX> iMadper: 但我记得P姐irc里确实是叫pity的
<onlylove> 估计这姐们要疯了
<pity> iMadper: onlylove O0XX pity is short for pityonline.
<iMadper> pity: 对啊. 为啥有俩...
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你还好吧？
<iMadper> Ynitsed: 你干嘛呢
<pity> Ynitsed: 是不是用了我的配置文件了？
<abc-phone> ...这关系
<pity> * Ynitsed   H   0  ~Gabriel@c-71-234-42-11.hsd1.ct.comcast.net (Gabriel K. Lu)
<onlylove> pity: 估计是
<pity> Ynitsed: 是不是用了我的配置文件？
<Ynitsed> 好了，终于回来了
<iMadper> O0XX: gabriel, 差点儿以为是CZ
<Ynitsed> pity: 被发现了= =
<O0XX> iMadper: 我早就看到了
<onlylove> pity: 你那啥配置文件这么高大上，让我参观下
<Ynitsed> onlylove: pity http://blog.csdn.net/wcc526/article/details/16993069
<^k^> Ynitsed: ⇪ QQ始祖 IRC 入门教程 - wcc526的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<ssssss> 这都行
<Ynitsed> Gabriels-iMac:~ Gabriel$ cp ~/.irssi/config ~/.irssi/config_backup
<ssssss> 截图里面我居然上榜了
<Ynitsed> 还好。。。改前面做了个backup
<ssssss> iMadper: 你也上榜了
<pity> Ynitsed: 我的关系都暴露了……
 * O0XX 靠，我的robot居然都上榜了...
<kandu> onlylove: 鱼唇 当然是因为牛牛还没开喷金山。只要牛牛在网上一开喷，网易，新浪，腾讯啥的都还不是跟屁股后面报道转载。金山被千万人唾骂，一下就完蛋。但牛牛这种一开喷就翻江倒海，移星换斗的大神，哪会理睬金山这种小角色。快去求牛牛包养，到时候你吹吹枕边风，倒是有希望见识到牛牛的本事。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 内核linux 2.6.36-22.lemote有什么办法可以支持exfat 的盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466713 如题 手上有个固态硬盘通过转接板接入到USB接口后 FAT32和NTFS格式系统都可以正常识别，但是如果使用exfat格式就不识别了 有办法可以解决么？ 还请帮忙！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 lyons0916 — 2014-12-09 15:28
<Ynitsed> pity: 所以。。。那个头像是你的？
<ssssss> pity: 所以，你的博客居然有这么多人留言
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 异党，用毛irssi 换weechat
<pity> Ynitsed: 头像不是我的，我的头像是个人的遗像
<pity> ssssss: 不是我的 blog
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 等
<Ynitsed> onlylove: weechat有terminal端么
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 本来就是terminal端
<O0XX> Ynitsed: weechat-curses
<O0XX> Ynitsed: 用ncurses画的
<Ynitsed> 我试一下
<Ynitsed> 还好有tmux
<ssssss> onlylove: 你居然幸运的没有上榜
<onlylove> 好无聊……其实 irssi和weechat对我来说没啥区别
<onlylove> ssssss: 我是小角色，P姐不会关心的
<pity> Ynitsed: http://blog.csdn.net/wcc526/article/details/16993069 最新评论里有我的头像了
 * pity 原来几年前我在 csdn 的头像是老猪……
<onlylove> 一个关键词就完全展现了Google和Baidu图片搜索之间的区别及内涵。。。
<O0XX> pity: p姐你的头像神还原啊
<Ynitsed> pity: 二师兄！
<pity> O0XX: haha
<Ynitsed> http://qpaste.it/get/64cd0d2c-9129-487d-b4ea-dc024a035cb7
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 闹哪样这个weechat
<ssssss> 哇哈哈
<ssssss> 交行终于打来电话给我送 3D 眼镜了
<onlylove> Ynitsed: mac用户啊，那不知道了，weechat在linux下面work的挺好的……
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你继续irssi吧
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 恩。。。
<onlylove> pity: 这货怎么搞到你的配置的，你是不是又在别的地方贴过
<ssssss> O0XX: 乃收到木有
<O0XX> ssssss: 啥？
<jiero> ... 收获到了什么。
<O0XX> ssssss: 靠，imtxc
<ssssss> O0XX: 交行“信用卡发卡中心”送 3D 眼睛的
<O0XX> ssssss: 我以为你是色狼呢
<ssssss> 这次丫们又没有尊重我，又没改电话
<pity> onlylove: github
<ssssss> O0XX: 话说这信息到底怎么流出去了
<onlylove> pity: 自己看着清理吧
<pity> O0XX: 我也以为 ssssss 是色狼
<onlylove> pity: 或者设置下权限
<ssssss> 看来是以前用纸质账单中招了
<O0XX> ssssss: 我没有，我貌似还没有收到过能知道我个人信息的垃圾电话
<pity> onlylove: https://github.com/pityonline/config/blob/master/irssi.conf 早就清理了，那人搞的是之前的版本
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<ssssss> O0XX: 那就可能是账单暴露的
 * O0XX 哎，这些人用别人的东西连句感谢都不说
<ssssss> http://www.022net.com/2014/12-1/493530113338679.html
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 银行电话告知送3D眼镜 天津一市民险些被骗 - 人民网天津视窗
<ssssss> O0XX: 1024！！！
<ssssss> O0XX: 一生平安
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你有招行, 马上就能接到.
<ssssss> O0XX: 不过他们这种是什么逻辑啊？
<O0XX> ssssss: 很有可能是那些地摊的办卡的
<ssssss> O0XX: 不可能，我在线办的
<O0XX> ssssss: 顺便把你的资料卖了
<roylez> O0XX: 我在地摊办的招行卡，没任何问题
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 招行有个上海的号码, 推销你办保险的, 特别执着
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 执着到我都差点儿感动
<roylez> O0XX: 不过我差不多要销掉这张卡了
<ssssss> 地摊卡目测没问题
<ssssss> 我看就是邮政的问题
<roylez> MSErgo4k: 招商银行的子公司，显然....
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 我刚办i白的时候中信很多卖保险的，经过我严厉回绝然后要求
<O0XX> 录音转上级以后，就再没打过了
<MSErgo4k> roylez: 可能.
<ssssss> 最近流行的广发和交行的我都接到了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 赞.
<roylez> MSErgo4k: 直接用95555给我打电话....
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:他们基本就怕录音，录音了你就可以向i银监会投诉
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 10105555
<ssssss> 但是他这种送 3D 眼睛的是什么一个骗法呢？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 这个号码
<roylez> huntxu: 不服来战
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 下次你就说我希望不要再打，然后要求录音
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 他们基本就不会再打了
<ssssss> 说是运费到付？ 难道快递员是他们自己人？
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 教你一招
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 赞.
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: www.baidu.com/link?url=0N1qDWkUqkW-X4YwmHmCV94lKg4qYl0pLb1dUgr9tluw1YRJ7FcHwLTfVbXWIL-0D18QW5jhIXhFKUzqYz1CCK
<alvin_rxg> Title: 看到021-10105555千万别接！ - 招商银行信用卡 - 爱用卡 - Powered by Discuz! (@ 090989.com *FROM* baidu.com)
<huntxu> roylez: 我敬老
<Gabriel> ...
<MSErgo4k> roylez: ... ...
<O0XX> roylez: 我敬老
<huntxu> O0XX: 黑毛最近可好
<O0XX> huntxu:好好好，水吹的正好
<jiero> roylez: 老人好
<Ynitsed> 我真新没看出来有什么很大的区别
<Ynitsed> 出了一些命令不一样= =
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 瓦擦，我前几天刚接了那么个电话……
 * O0XX 都是大户啊
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 不过这个布局我还是挺喜欢的。。。
<jiero> O0XX:  大户你好。
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你装上了？
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 这不是1，2，3的事情么
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 打电话那就像传销的，被我喷了一顿
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 好吧……
<Ynitsed> onlylove: http://qpaste.it/get/cc347467-4188-4eae-8961-601153146a0a
<ssssss> 简直蛋疼
<onlylove> Ynitsed: userlist的对齐不好，我的终端下面都是对齐的
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 哦，其实是对其的，用qpaste的时候format出现了些问题
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 那不是昨天刷屏倍MSErgo4K说了么 = =
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 嗯，刷屏会被说
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 其实你可以截图嘛
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 那啥，那天kk不在，不然你会被禁言，而且可能被踢
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 怎么截图 = =
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 往上看，就是 ^k^这只，经常lag，一不小心就把你kickban了
<jiero> onlylove: 在潍坊，汉堡也是23元一个，路边小吧现做。难怪美国人爱吃。是有很多调料中国人不用的。
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 诶？水果系统不知道呢
<onlylove> 我擦，才说消失……
<jiero> 吃一个汉堡就饱了的情况。
<Ynitsed> jiero: 。。。哈哈，其实。。。美国的中国菜。。。真心难吃的1米
<Ynitsed> jiero: 不忍直视
<nyfair> Ynitsed: 美国的寿司更逗
<Ynitsed> 虽然我们有全美国排名第二的食堂= =
<jiero> Ynitsed: 因为是适合美国人做的吧。 - 其实我现在已经完全无视“最好吃”这个字眼了。特别是美国人出的。
<nyfair> sushiburger
<Ynitsed> nyfair: 你想说加州卷什么的么=- =
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • uefi下安装ubuntu分区时，是不是一定要分一个boot分区挂载到/boot？可不可以和win8.1共用一个引导分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466714 uefi下安装ubuntu分区时，是不是一定要分一个boot分区挂载到/boot？可不可以和win8.1共用一个引导分区uefi?用不用把win8.1的引导分区
<^k^>  ─> uefi分区挂载到/boot?ubuntu14.10是不是32位和64位都支持uefi? 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinfang11 — 2014-12-09 15:53
<jiero> Ynitsed: 我吃了一个美式日餐，1块钱，好难吃呀。
<Ynitsed> jiero: 一块钱。。。你也敢吃！？
<nyfair> Ynitsed: 加州其实还算是尚且可以吃的地方
<jiero> Ynitsed:  美国人试喝中国饮料，你看过么。
<Ynitsed> nyfair: 美国寿司有个叫加州卷的。。。里面是青瓜，蟹肉棒和牛油果= =
<jiero> nyfair: 美国做的热巧克力还不错呀。
<ssssss> 寿司到底是啥
<jiero> Ynitsed: 怎么了？
<Ynitsed> jiero: 美国的甜品，都太甜太甜。。。
<ssssss> 肉还是面
<jiero> ssssss: 是紫菜卷
<ssssss> ……………………
<jiero> ssssss: 卷日本米
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 听说美国人有瓶酱油就敢开中餐馆
<Ynitsed> 。。。寿司是。。。海苔包米饭包乱七八糟的东西
<ssssss> jiero: 好吧
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 恩，但是酱油很好，是万字酱油
<jiero> 要黄豆酱油
 * jiero 现在连山东都吃不到好吃的酱油了。
<Ynitsed> http://images.zon100.com/img/10001278/1100121145/1100146725_1000.jpg
 * jiero 明白一切都在廉价化
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 首先呢，酱油是现代产品，其次，酱油貌似是日本货
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛
 * O0XX 求寿司和紫菜包饭的区别
<life_> ........................
<Ynitsed> jiero: 你是不是吃的汉堡王！？
<ssssss> 紫菜不是做汤的么？ 还能包东西？
<jiero> O0XX:  一个是朝鲜抄袭日本一个是日本
<onlylove> ssssss: 能
<jiero> Ynitsed: 什么？
<ssssss> onlylove: 我以为那货就是那么碎呢
<life_> 寿司是卷的吧
<Ynitsed> O0XX: 寿司包了饭还包什么。。。
<Ynitsed> jiero: 你汉堡哪里吃的
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 紫菜是直接吃的啊, 海苔嘛
<jiero> Ynitsed: 是用席子卷的！
 * jusss <Ynitsed> nyfair: 美国寿司有个叫加州卷的。。。里面是*瓜，*肉棒和牛**= =
<onlylove> jusss: 才说二代养精蓄锐去了，人接着冒出来了，我突然觉得我zuo的不轻
 * ssssss 吃过的东西简直太少了
<onlylove> ssssss: 去广州转一圈
 * ssssss 到现在都不知道寿司是啥，米线是啥
<Ynitsed> = =
<jiero> ssssss: 。。。这样都那么多女孩跟着你。大神
<ssssss> jiero: 扯，没妹子跟我
<O0XX> ssssss: 千人斩壕
<ssssss> jiero: 不过要不是没妹子，我估计连麻辣烫是啥都不知道
<jiero> Ynitsed: 噢。我是在本地一个小餐馆吃的。
<jiero> Ynitsed: 只有一个店，你应该不知道
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，京东和我说我的豆子快过期了！
<huqinlou0123> he
<ssssss> onlylove: 不是位置的问题，是我吃东西不喜欢创新，搬到一个地方住就认准一家的一顿饭吃到搬走
<Ynitsed> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Camera%20Uploads/2014-11-17%2014.56.29.jpg?_subject_uid=65851293&w=AABnWlNdhhCwYpZHH-dVNzQaqq_REWXS8N8zzFBUCFzSSA
<jiero> ssssss: 噢。我一般自己做饭以作出同样味道为耻辱。
<onlylove> ssssss: 那样挺好的，如果你遇到好吃的
<Ynitsed> 美国的KFC是鸡乱给的
<jiero> ssssss: 去餐馆一个地方不去第二次
<Ynitsed> 没有一次的数量是对的
<onlylove> ssssss: 像我这种，四处尝鲜的经常吃到难吃的无以复加的东西
<Ynitsed> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Camera%20Uploads/2014-10-31%2018.09.10.jpg?_subject_uid=65851293&w=AAAOJsC3eaWi82g9NdXxJdRRHoZxnfrgvqbneA1Te7XDGw
<jiero> ssssss: 对待女孩，喜新不厌旧 - - -反正都和我没关系
<Ynitsed> 我们学校的龙虾，是每年都能随便吃一次的= =
<ssssss> jiero: 其实这种也挺麻烦的，我在知春路住的时候天天吃一家的早餐，某一天我想换个口味，路过他家的时候，发现店家已经给我做好了。。。。。 cc onlylove
<ssssss> 害我以后不想吃他家饭都得绕路
<onlylove> ssssss: 我在知春路都是买路边的包子
 * jiero 没去过知春路
<Ynitsed> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Camera%20Uploads/2014-10-30%2023.07.40.jpg?_subject_uid=65851293&w=AACo9Wz9lLNazrtZeqtAjjpCRxH8ctTPEkIWdYtk6sqY_g这杯子在美国，是小杯的= =
<ssssss> jiero: 我明天刚好要去一趟
<ssssss> onlylove: 西二旗这边也是，以前路边早餐摊没拆的时候，我是那家月亮饼的 VIP
<jiero> ssssss: 好人一生不平安
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 你可以去imgbin贴图，那个没被墙
<ssssss> onlylove: 那哥们看我远远走过来就给我开始做了，直接插队拿走
<onlylove> ssssss: 月亮饼是啥，我一直不知道
<onlylove> ssssss: 虽然看那个摊子很久
<ssssss> onlylove: 一个半园形的饼夹点不知道啥肉
<ssssss> onlylove: 对啊，那个摊子没了我一下子不知所措了，早上不知道吃啥了
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 原来DB在国内被墙了？
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 很多莫名其妙的被墙的
<jiero> 那个支付宝的十年清单，有多少人在炫耀呀。。。
<onlylove> Ynitsed: 反正……
<ssssss> onlylove: 然后当 vip 之后，我就再也没法换口味了
<onlylove> ssssss: 你可以去a出站，早上有煎饼
<Ynitsed> onlylove: 没事。。。我微信里有很多= =
<ssssss> onlylove: 那就离我们厂班车太远了
<onlylove> ssssss: 不过我现在早上现在去公司餐厅了
<onlylove> ssssss: 哦对，你厂车停在那个位置……
<ssssss> jiero: 那个账单没啥炫耀的吧
<onlylove> ssssss: 我司的停在辉煌门口
<ssssss> jiero: 算重复的帐太多了
<ssssss> jiero: 你两张卡转来转去几笔，一分钱没花， 它给你累计了 N 笔交易
<jiero> ssssss: 嗯。也是。不过转账有单独的比例，我的比例是 60^
<jiero> 60%
<ssssss> onlylove: 辉煌的话当然得 A 口吧
<ssssss> onlylove: 不过 B 口有711, 他们家的酱肉大包是我的新发现
<onlylove> ssssss: 以前都是早起的，自从走A以后，每天都不早起了
<onlylove> ssssss: 因为就算我9点15到辉煌，都不会迟到
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu touch x86版可不可以安装到pc上，它支持bios或uefi引导安装吗？还是它只支持android http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466715 ubuntu touch x86版可不可以安装到pc上，它支持bios或uefi引导安装吗？还是它只支持android设有bios也没有uefi的设备上安装？有人知道怎么安装吗？ne
<^k^>  ─> xus上我知道怎么安装，pc上不会安装！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinfang11 — 2014-12-09 16:09
<onlylove> ssssss: 以前9点到B，都有迟到的危险
<ssssss> onlylove: 其实我在月亮饼之后的第一选择是那家手撕饼，直到那妹子每天给别人夹3片黄瓜给我2片连续一周之后，我就把他们店拉黑了
<onlylove> ssssss: 不过想想28号以后的地铁票……唉
<ssssss> onlylove: msg
<O0XX> ssssss: 你不懂，人家在暗示你...别人三个黄瓜，你两个，人家在暗示你
<O0XX> 你自己的黄瓜可以用
<O0XX> ssssss:懂不懂？
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: ^^^
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 我分析的如何？
<ssssss> O0XX: 反正我发现一周一直那样
<MSErgo4k> o0
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 好顶赞.
<O0XX> ssssss: 那妹子让你用自己的黄瓜啊
<O0XX> ssssss:还不懂？
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 说明人家需要你的黄瓜.
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 这都不懂, 还怎么出来混. 快去跟 imtxc学学去
<jiero> MSErgo4k: ...
<jiero> 现在的妹子，为什么会不喜欢 bg 呢。
<jiero> 才注意到。
<O0XX> jiero: 表哥？
<MSErgo4k> bg是啥?
<jiero> O0XX:  boy girl 觉得 girl girl 或者 boy boy 才正常
<jiero> MSErgo4k:  boy-girl
<MSErgo4k> jiero: 烧死你这个异性恋.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: FFF?
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 没, 我只是随口一说, 不代表我的观点
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 我是叔叔了。
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 谁说了一句30岁的大叔
<MSErgo4k> 我小时候, 姑娘们都喜欢大叔. 现在我老了, 姑娘们都喜欢小鲜肉了. 我勒个擦
 * jiero 已经是叔叔了。
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:你需要成为一个掏粪boy
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 掏粪?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:掏粪boy你不知道？
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: tfboy
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 不知道.
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 我自己剪发还算成功。少妇夸了一下。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 15岁的嚎组合
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 哦.
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu touch x86版可不可以安装到pc上，它支持bios或uefi引导安装吗？还是它只支持android设 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466716 ubuntu touch x86版可不可以安装到pc上，它支持bios或uefi引导安装吗？还是它只支持android设有bios也没有uefi的设备上安装？有人知道怎么安装吗？nexus
<^k^>  ─> 上我知道怎么安装，pc上不会安装！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinfang11 — 2014-12-09 16:11
<jusss> 少妇！
<jusss> 可以***的少妇！
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 以在舞台上嚎叫出名
<MSErgo4k> 怎么气场一下子就弱了?  O0XX
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 难道超越凤凰传奇了?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 应该不至于，反正离当年小猫队还有段距离
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 现在应该制作一个好玩的东西呀，全头发模拟，可以更好的理发实验。
<MSErgo4k> 我啥都不知道...
<MSErgo4k> ...
<MSErgo4k> 不好玩
 * jiero 啥都不知道
<ssssss> MSErgo4k: .....
<Ynitsed> 好了，睡觉去了，大家晚安 = =
<life_> .............
<Ynitsed> 。。。。。。
<life_> shen me gui
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: O0XX 乃们土壕组轮番去米帝啊
<ssssss> jiero: 少妇夸你？
<^k^> MSErgo4k: define:bg not defined.
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: 不知道啊.
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: 我们组没人去吧
<nyfair> gfrog: 去那边被黑蜀黍轮大米么
<nyfair> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=Dq-C6n0keRB7Ke3Yy_MfzFGXN_TmgwH4qielp2EOo1BSjwC4WOQR1HeWBiXcg-qP7aB1ejJB7MuDo61blnGbtlJtAFDZpLrlRDA7SqNf90K
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ “小鲜肉”通俗易懂点是什么意思？_百度知道
<nyfair> O0XX: 你也喜欢掏粪boy?
<O0XX> nyfair: 怎么可能，我这个岁数了... 是 MSErgo4k
<onlylove> O0XX: 你比他大很多么
<ssssss> onlylove: 大好几天呢吧
<onlylove> 大这么多啊……好吧
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: 贵大组
<onlylove> yunfan: 知不知道啥去中心点对点的聊天工具
<jusss> onlylove: iscsi是啥东东
<jusss> onlylove: 是微软搞的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道 irssi
<ssssss> yunfan: 同求
<jusss> 怪蜀黍喜欢小男孩，这可不是好癖好
<onlylove> jusss: 喵的 iSCSI啊
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<MSErgo4k> jusss: 明显ibm搞的
<onlylove> jusss: 和微软什么关系
<onlylove> jusss: 透过网络的SCSI
<MSErgo4k> jusss: 走网络的scsi
<onlylove> jusss: 就叫iSCSI
 * O0XX 明显是ISIS搞的嘛
<ssssss> 这个小写完全看不懂
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: isis可能还真是微软搞得
 * ssssss 截图表示不认识上面的那个
 * ssssss 不认识上面那俩
<gfrog> ssssss: O0XX openwrt里有办法控制cron的log等级嘛？
<ssssss> 不吉岛哇
 * ssssss 开心，明天要去坐 944 路
 * O0XX 开心，周末要去饼都
 * gfrog isis好好的名儿都被毁了，以前搜isis是路由协议，现在搜都是恐怖分子
<gfrog> O0XX: 去跟叫兽面基？
<gfrog> ssssss: 944有啥好？
<O0XX> gfrog: 陪妹纸
<onlylove> gfrog: 谁让那货起那名
<onlylove> ssssss: 起步两块哦
<gfrog> O0XX: 你妹子在饼都？
<O0XX> gfrog: 陪妹纸去
<onlylove> ssssss: 说起来，你要去北航？
<ssssss> gfrog: 北京944路（奶子房-菜户营桥西）
<gfrog> onlylove: 总有个先来后到吧
<ssssss> onlylove: 三院
<onlylove> gfrog: 人名气大
<O0XX> ssssss:你要去奶子房？
<onlylove> ssssss: 哦，北医三院……
<ssssss> O0XX: 你妹子在饼都？
<gfrog> ssssss: 路过菜市口？
<onlylove> ssssss: 你去做啥？
<onlylove> ssssss: 不是修牙吧
<ssssss> gfrog: 主要是去奶子房这个地方我觉得会很有趣
<ssssss> onlylove: 牙，被前妹子修了
<gfrog> ssssss: 名儿里有个奶子你就高潮了？ 果然是千人斩呢
<O0XX> ssssss: 奶子房有多少奶子？
<onlylove> ssssss: 你居然有妹子！
<onlylove> ssssss: 还是前妹子！
<ssssss> onlylove: 没有啊
<ssssss> 没有啊没有啊
<onlylove> ssssss: 以前有也算
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ssssss> 刚才说有妹子的是 O0XX 吧
<jusss> MSErgo4k: onlylove soga
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: ssssss 用过的妹子, 比你见过的妹子都多
<ssssss> 其实我一直想观摩这路公交的  北京特2路（丽泽桥北-炎黄艺术馆）
<onlylove> ssssss: 特2特别挤没事别去
<ssssss> O0XX: 你没坐过 944 估计，他们车上的那个空调的调字大多数时候是坏的，所以我那时候经常看见开往奶子房空方向的公交车
<jiero> ssssss:  认识的
<jiero> ssssss: 我认识的女的大多要晋升少妇了哈~
<jiero> ssssss: 或者已经是了
<ssssss> onlylove: 反正我第一次到北京的时候，在北京西站一下车，就看到特2路开过去，当时我就震惊了下
<jiero> ssssss: 怎么才能找到妹子
<ssssss> jiero: 你丫万人斩了，还来嘲笑我
<onlylove> ssssss: 我第一次到北京的时候沿着长安街溜达，路过天安门没反应过来，过了半天才想起，我靠，这不天安门么
<jiero> ssssss: 姑娘
<jiero> ssssss: 连想都不想我
<jiero> ssssss: 我砍了你
<jusss> 有了新男友当然不记得
<ssssss> jiero: 这种医院百度上随便一搜吧
<jiero> ssssss: 什么？
<ssssss> jiero: 一般人治不好你
<jiero> ssssss:  我的手机只能卖350么。不甘心
<jiero> ssssss: 啊
<jiero> ssssss: 为啥？
<ssssss> jiero: 你是花式做死啊，你想想，每个人治疗一种方式，那也得好多人
<jiero> ssssss: 为啥我是花样作死？
 * ssssss 没妹子，可怜
<onlylove> jiero: 你作死的次数已经超过float浮点数的最大值，溢出多少次了
<jiero> onlylove:  ...
<ssssss> jiero: 亚马逊买东西居然不拆但配送
<jiero> ssssss:  你选择的吧。
<ssssss> jiero: 我选择的分开
<jiero> ssssss: 我经常见到苏宁的笨蛋送1两元的东西上门。
<jiero> ssssss: 亚马逊一般都会送10元一个
<onlylove> jiero: 人一点也不笨，仅仅是因为人是送快递的你就说人笨蛋，证明你才是笨蛋
<jiero> onlylove: 。。
<ssssss> jiero: 我能买起的东西连人包邮的起步价都到不了
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道现在最受妹子欢迎的是谁么，快递！
<jiero> ssssss: 我2年来网购快到1万了。
<onlylove> jiero: 连这点都不知道，你还想找妹子？
<jiero> onlylove: 我想找什么妹子呀。
<ssssss> onlylove: 认识快递哥的好处那不是一点两点吧
<onlylove> jiero: [16:48:05] <jiero> ssssss: 怎么才能找到妹子
<ssssss> onlylove: 他们手头掌握的信息，简直太令人羡慕了
<ssssss> onlylove: 电话、地址
<ssssss> onlylove: 买的东西
<onlylove> jiero: 别否认，别抵赖，不到10分钟
<onlylove> ssssss: 如果像你一样用假名呢
<ssssss> onlylove: 我说名字了/
<ssssss> ？
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。我抵赖的方式很简单呀，就是想知道 ssssss  怎么找到妹子的
<onlylove> ssssss: 哦，没说……
<ssssss> onlylove: 因为有没有名字完全没有关系啊
<roylez> jiero: 我10年在淘宝花了39万
<onlylove> ssssss: 电话可以有俩啊……这个不好了扔掉，我那北京号码简直想扔掉
<ssssss> onlylove: 现在没那么容易了
<onlylove> ssssss: 哦，实名……
<ssssss> roylez: 真·壕
<jiero> roylez:  你那个包含转账，我都取消了
<jiero> ssssss: 别这样说， roylez  很穷
<onlylove> ssssss: nnd还好我把那号码放在智能机上面，丫的骚扰黑名单里面不知道多长了，不知道有没有上限，经常有拦截到电话
<roylez> jiero: 怎么取消转账来看？
<jiero> roylez: 减去转账的比例，我的转账比例最大了。
<jiero> roylez:  我的转账比例是 59.7%，然后减去我退货的机票钱。
<roylez> jiero: 我转账占30万还多吧...
 * O0XX_ 拜土豪们晒账单...
<roylez> O0XX_: 黑毛铡
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 在装有windows7的电脑上用u盘启动安装ubuntu 14.04，出现“这台计算似乎没有操作系统...‘的提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466717 在装有windows7的电脑上用u盘启动安装ubuntu 14.04，出现“这台计算似乎没有操作系统...‘的提示，我想，肯定有问题，我的电脑上明明
<^k^>  ─> 有一个能正常启动和运行的windows7操作系统的，怎么就说我的计算机没有操作系统呢？于是果断中止安装， …
<ssssss> 今天听这个比较合适？ http://music.163.com/#/song?id=90223
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
 * jiero 明白中国多数人喜欢听歌。不喜欢音乐
<O0XX> ssssss:赞
<O0XX> roylez: 习札
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/1209/170623_4zqV_31384.jpg
<onlylove> 原来一百块是这个出处……
<onlylove> 顺便调侃下度娘，据说已经改过了
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/1208/082108_9Que_5189.jpg
<jiero> onlylove:  http://www.36kr.com/p/212861.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 氪空间项目玩聚北京新增打包式聚会服务，给你再多一个认识妹子的理由＃36氪开放日北京站＃ | 36氪
<jiero> onlylove: 你去吧。
<O0XX> MSErgo4k`: https://github.com/hamo/sys_prog
<O0XX> MSErgo4k`: jprobe
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> jiero: 鱼唇，你不知道我不用微信？
<onlylove> jiero: 下次给我推荐信息动动脑子
 * pity 请教个 curl 模拟 POST 请求的问题，执行 curl 命令后在服务器端抓包发现客户端发了 request header 后就再也不发数据了，服务器返回 Zero Sized Reply，有人遇到过类似的情况吗？
<jiero> 这么早天就黑了。
<onlylove> pity: 你的request是完整的么？
<onlylove> pity: 我的意思是，你在客户端构造的
<digitalpl_> 应该不是的
<jiero> onlylove: 我没说微信的事情，我觉得好奇怪这种事情非要用这种方式。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥都不喜欢网页的。
<onlylove> jiero: 网页多low
<fatboy> 兄弟们，推荐下比较好一点点的笔记本
<fatboy> 主要是办公和编程
<onlylove> jiero: 现在人那么喜欢做客户端，然后又喜欢随时随地在线，手机端再好不过了
<onlylove> fatboy: 多少钱
<pity> onlylove: 我感觉问题可能就出在这里了
<digitalpl_> fatboy, thinkpad
<fatboy> onlylove 一万左右
<sennn> 雷蛇 筆記本
<onlylove> fatboy: 主要占多久，次要会严重影响心情不
<digitalpl_> 外星人
<onlylove> 你们……办公和编程，当然RMBP
<sennn> 買雷蛇 絕對不後悔
<fatboy> sennn 雷色强，就是价格太吊了
<sennn> 有一萬左右的呀
<onlylove> fatboy: 办公和编程，当然买视网膜的苹果
<digitalpl_> 那就mba啊
<fatboy> sennn 兄弟用雷色多久了？
<onlylove> fatboy: 高分屏有的辩？
<fatboy> 还要画一些3d的图
<sennn> fatboy,  朋友的,很出色
<fatboy> mbp没独显
<MSErgo4k`> 编程, 一定要ips屏幕啊
<MSErgo4k`> 一定要轻啊
<onlylove> fatboy: 你都说了办公和编程，你要独显作甚
<MSErgo4k`> 不然怎么去starfuck骗妹子?
<fatboy> sennn 看了官网pro要接近2w了
<onlylove> fatboy: 你要独显，买alienware和911去吧
<fatboy> onlylove 有时候要画一些3d图像
<onlylove> fatboy: 买不起贵的，还买不起船？上战神
<MSErgo4k`> 上战神 +1
<onlylove> fatboy: 你别把i7的显卡想的那么不堪
<sennn> fatboy, 不要買這麼貴的pro啊
<fatboy> onlylove 911是什么？
<digitalpl_> starfuck.....
<onlylove> fatboy: 雷神911啊
<digitalpl_> 保时捷？
<onlylove> digitalpl_: 这个真不是保时捷
<digitalpl_> lol
<fatboy> 雷神是那个出的啊？
<sennn> fatboy, dell 小外星人 5000左右 夠你用了
<onlylove> digitalpl_: 保时捷的911跑起来不如布加迪
<onlylove> digitalpl_: 或者帕加尼也不错
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove: 其实, 如果有作图需求, 那么核心显卡和游戏显卡没区别.
<MSErgo4k`> 都不能快速预览
<digitalpl_> 没开过，不知道，我觉得道奇还行
<onlylove> digitalpl_: 当然，说的是极品飞车里面的操控
<onlylove> MSErgo4k`: 那就上工作站吧
<fatboy> sennn 外星人有五千？最新的13寸都要1w米国是999刀
<digitalpl_> hehehe
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove: 是啊, 只能上工作站了
<onlylove> MSErgo4k`: hp的，推荐个？
<sennn> fatboy, 小外星人 不是外星人
<MSErgo4k`> onlylove: 没关注过工作站.
<onlylove> fatboy: 一个台式机，很小的盒子
<jiero> onlylove:  Precision 就推DELL 给你。
<fatboy> sennn 小的？求全名
<onlylove> jiero: 你让dell死远点，我是dell黑
<fatboy> onlylove dell还行，感觉它的工作站太大了
<fatboy> 很恼火啊
<sennn> fatboy, dell 游匣
<onlylove> fatboy: 拉倒吧，dell的渣品质，也就是售后不错
<jiero> fatboy: 还有一个选择呀。Thinkpad
<jusss`> 买大华硕托托的
<jiero> onlylove: dell 自 latitude 以上才能用
<jusss`> tp渣渣
<jiero> onlylove: xps都不堪
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，latitude就是渣渣
<jiero> onlylove: 以上。
<digitalpl_> 都是高人
<jiero> onlylove:  latitude就是普通家用机器级别
<jiero> 不能说是喳喳
<onlylove> fatboy: hp zbook14？
<onlylove> jiero: latitude还不如insprion
<MSErgo4k`> 我也好奇, 小外星人是啥?
<sennn> 我800元配的主機用的哇哇的
<fatboy> onlylove 我看了这个就一个类似macmini的东西吧？
<onlylove> fatboy: 差不多
<digitalpl_> sennn, 800怎么配的呀
<digitalpl_> ？
<sennn> 小外星人 是 游匣 系列!!!
<fatboy> jiero 我看过thinkpad但是不知道买哪一个啊？
<jiero> onlylove: 我没用过 insprion 系列也
<ssssss> onlylove: http://labs.bittorrent.com/bleep/
<fatboy> jiero 对thinkpad不了解
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ BitTorrent Labs - BitTorrent Bleep
<ssssss> onlylove: 不支持 linux 的样子
<jiero> fatboy: 我没用过最近4年生产的电脑呀
<onlylove> ssssss: 啥？那个alienware？
<sennn> digitalpl_, 你要配機單嗎?
<fatboy> 我买的这款联想的y460有好几年了
<fatboy> 爱出一些问题
<onlylove> ssssss: 哦，知道了
<jiero> fatboy: 买联想 y70
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装ubuntu14.10启动黑屏怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466718 我用的是wubi安装的ubuntu安装的时候一切正常，就是启动的时候一直黑屏在那里，检测信息的时候有一行是“load graphics device [fail]"不过上一行的加载图形设备是OK的， 我用的是E3-1230的CPU，GTX7
<digitalpl_> 不是的，我就问问 sennn
<pity> onlylove: 我发现我发的 --data-binary 后面的请求都没发过去
<sennn> digitalpl_, 性能還行 跑ubuntu綽綽有餘
<onlylove> pity: 那就不知道了，你在客户端抓下？
<digitalpl_> 二手？
<digitalpl_> sennn,
<sennn> 聯想除了thinkpad 其他都是渣
<fatboy> 二手那肯定是tinkpad和macbookpro
<pity> onlylove: 我在本机抓的
<onlylove> pity: 那就不清楚了……帮不上你了
<sennn> 現在發現OSX就是渣
 * O0XX 求用OS X
<pity> onlylove: Thank you all the same.
<fatboy> 最近外星人13寸这款怎么样？
<sennn> 屏幕小 不用考慮
<fatboy> os x怎么渣了？求科普
<onlylove> fatboy: 你要画图这么小的屏？
<fatboy> onlylove 13-14都行
<onlylove> fatboy: 建议你用15的
<fatboy> 我现在用14的画感觉还算蛋疼
<fatboy> onlylove 尤其是cad2014
<onlylove> fatboy: 如果你要用轻薄的，那考虑下X1 carbon 3rd？
<fatboy> onlylove 布局太窄了
<onlylove> fatboy: 13的模具，14的屏
<fatboy> onlylove 什么牌子？
<onlylove> fatboy: CAD？这货对3D要求不高吧……
<onlylove> fatboy: thinkpad啊
 * jiero 觉得自己就是绝对找不到合适的笔记本的呀。要 i7 Iris显卡，要17寸，要大电池，要轻，要便宜要ssd。
<onlylove> jiero: 鱼唇，17的都是工作站级别的
<fatboy> 瞧瞧先
<fatboy> 工作站就是携带很蛋疼
<jiero> onlylove: 以前全不是呀。曾经想海淘就是因为美国好多17寸的。
<fatboy> 尤其是调试设备的时候
<onlylove> fatboy: 你做啥工作的……
 * jiero 不明白才4公斤算啥，小学我就背5公斤了。
<sennn> cpu 220元 主板300 機箱 二手 20元  電源80元  內存100 u盤當硬盤 60元
<onlylove> fatboy: 又要画图又要调试设备
<fatboy> onlylove 弱电
<onlylove> fatboy: 那编程是咋回事
<sou_> sennn: 神机啊
<sennn> 看 ubuntu跑的    槓槓的
<onlylove> fatboy: 如果是弱电，TI给配的是DELL latitude14的，然后有一部分thinkpad t410
<onlylove> fatboy: 当然，人有额外的大显示器
<fatboy> onlylove 编程是爱好
<onlylove> fatboy: 如果肯花钱，看下X1吧
<onlylove> fatboy: 反正我对那个没感觉
<sennn> 我的配置屌不屌
<onlylove> fatboy: 而且think都是雾面屏的
<sennn> amd雙核3.7g hz
<tyr> 感觉ubuntu不高的配置就跑的杠杠的
<tyr> 没有必要整那么高配置
<fatboy> onlylove t系列考虑过
<tyr> 觉得这个系统用来编程比win双多了
<sennn> 就這主機 不到800元
<sennn> 哈哈哈哈
<sou_> 我的U盘口松了 不能碰一碰就掉
<fatboy> onlylove 感觉thinkpad t系列的是不是金属外壳？
<onlylove> fatboy: 碳纤维的
<onlylove> fatboy: 你要金属的做啥
<fatboy> onlylove 怎么将？不会变形吧？
<onlylove> fatboy: 你去捏捏啊
<onlylove> fatboy: 金属壳的机器，我知道的大概是苹果和dell有
<fatboy> onlylove 现在对非金属感觉都比较蛋疼
<tyr> 青岛的有没有
<tyr> 这个channel变成聊天群了啊
<onlylove> fatboy: 对日文键盘反感不
<onlylove> tyr: 一直是
<tyr> 好吧
<tyr> 这样啊
<onlylove> fatboy: NEC lavie系列？
<roylez> tyr: 都这样快10年了
<fatboy> onlylove 这个有什么区别？
<tyr> 好吧
<onlylove> fatboy: 这个好像是金属的……
<onlylove> fatboy: 足够轻薄
<roylez> freeflying: 给个帽子
<fatboy> 明天去thinkpad实体店看看
<sennn> 再過十年 ,平板將超筆記本將
<roylez> fatboy: 为啥要买stinkpad....
<tyr> 不管怎么样,触摸输入和键盘还是会有差距的
<tyr> 或许以后都投影个个键盘直接用了
<sennn> 像surface
<onlylove> roylez: 你给推荐个
<fatboy> roylez 你有什么好的建议没？
<roylez> fatboy: mac...
<tyr> 我在编辑ffmpeg
<tyr> 研究下流媒体
<sennn> fatboy, 你真不如買個surface
<fatboy> sennn surface这个感觉太高端了
<sennn> 不貴才7000 頂配
<fatboy> 满足不了需求
<gfxmode_> Dell Latitude
<fatboy> 画图不行，而且内存太小了
<sennn> 誰說的 8g內存
<sennn> surface固態硬盤是小了點
<fatboy> 还是优先考虑笔记本
<sennn> 多花3000買個雷蛇 你不會後悔的
<fatboy> sennn 我查查成都有没有雷蛇的实体店
<sennn> 網上買吧還是
<sennn> 還便宜
<jiero> fatboy  噢你是北京去成都的？
<jiero> roylez tyr 发明适合按压的投影键盘表面吧。
<fatboy> jiero 一直在成都上班
<jiero> fatboy: 好吧
<jiero> fatboy: 去实体店一个一个实验。带个 usb工作盘去说我必须用自己的系统。。。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 请问linux下有什么沙盒软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466719 请问linux下有什么沙盒软件？经常会有一些软件想测试一下，但是又不想每次都开虚拟机那么麻烦。docker没有gui图形界面不太好 统计信息: 发表于 由 liankaohk — 2014-12-09 17:53
<sennn> fedora 21 馬上發佈了 慶祝!!!
<fatboy> jiero 去体验一下才知道
<tcstory> http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/ 这个游戏中的方块,按上下右左移动的时候,有没有用到 css3的 translate 函数来使方块移动?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2048
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 经常无法切换到搜狗输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466721 我用的是ubuntu14.04，安装了最新的搜狗输入法，用着挺顺手，但是经常会无法切换到搜狗输入法，必须要先点控制面版的输入法图标->设置，来”唤醒”搜狗输入法才能用。这是搜狗输入法的bug吗？各
<^k^>  ─> 位有没有遇到过类似的情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liankaohk — 2014-12-09 17:58
<jusss> onlylove: sjz这破地方已经由重度污染变成极度污染了
<jusss> 擦擦c
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算离职了
<jusss> 这个周六
<roylez> jusss: 哪里？
<roylez> jusss: 屎加脏？
<jusss> roylez: 石家庄
<jusss> roylez: 空气
<life_> http://i2.mhimg.com/M00/03/63/CgAAilSGXl2Ad6KoAAaLTzLj2bM242.gif
<^k^> life_: ⇪ image/gif
<jusss> roylez: 空气极度污染，中午出去吃了会饭然后嗓子肿了
<roylez> jusss: 今天英国同事给我发了篇BBC的文章，说英国因为空气污染每年死的人比吸烟还多.......同事说英国的空气比上海好多了...
<jusss> roylez: 上海比石家庄好多了
<jusss> roylez: 我在上海呆过几天
<jusss> 比这强的多了
<roylez> jusss: 那是...
<roylez> jusss: 上海再不济，旁边也是海了
<jusss> roylez: 肉眼可见的迷茫茫的雾霾
<onlylove> jusss: 你来北京么，今天扬沙
<roylez> jusss: 你没有看错，是你升仙了！
<jusss> roylez: 全国污染城市石家庄在前三
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42210
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 安全研究人员发现间谍软件Turla的Linux变种
<onlylove> 不需要提权
<onlylove> 靠，这么牛，还不会被netstat检查到
<jusss> roy
<jusss> roylez: 4个月了，第一个月给我800第二个月1200第三个1400第四个1400
<O0XX> jusss:100块钱都不给你？
<jusss> 我还不要脸的在这干嘛
<jusss> O0XX: 请一天假扣了
<jusss> 所以不够1500
<roylez> O0XX: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a82b014bjw1en39sc4zhgj20f209yaau.jpg
<jiero> roylez:  北方都不行呀。
<jusss> 北京那实习期一般多少
<O0XX> roylez: 赞
<jiero> roylez:  不过今年风不错，吹走了大批雾霾
 * jiero 知道潍坊以大风文明
<jiero> 这里果然 baidu 被屏蔽了
<jiero> ping baidu.com 不通
<jiero> 哈哈
<Ynitsed> 。。。晚上好~~~
<tyr> 潍坊人飘过
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 喜爱孤独者，非神即兽。--亚里士多德 
<jusss> 我什么时候说过这样的话了，我怎么不记得 ^k^
<roylez> jusss: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac201714
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 少林吮吸功【Sucker】 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
 * pity curl 终于可以上传了，但 curl 上传的文件大小为 0……
 * pity request header 里的 boundary 好像是随机的，并且只能用一次
<maplebeats> nginx用的perl的正则？
<maplebeats> NND
<roylez> maplebeats: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac527143
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 这样的乳摇无论何时看到都会让人心跳不已... - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<maplebeats> roylez: 丧心病狂！
<huqinlou0123> 丧心病狂！
<jiero> I finally calm down.
<roylez> huqinlou0123: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac128325
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 「Bad Apple!!」最同步的一作！！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<shushanxiaoyao> 同志们，有没有usb摄像头驱动的相关资料，发一些链接什么的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我这是在卖萌 :   半夜醒来看见满身是血的爸爸站在我面前, 被吓了个半死之后听见爸爸豪放的笑声, 我投去了鄙夷的目光:"不带这么玩儿的爸, 人吓人是要吓死人的。" 爸爸咧嘴冷笑了一下说:"我这是在卖萌。"
<iorikyox> 大家好，我又来请教了
<iorikyox> 目前用ufw，举例中有一条，$ sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any port 22 proto tcp
<iorikyox> 这里，192.168.0.0/24，'0/24'这种写法可有出处？
<jusss`> iorikyox: subnet mask
<iorikyox> 对于goagent这种专用软件，这么写：ufw allow 8087/tcp 和 ufw allow any to 127.0.0.1 port 8087 proto tcp 结果一样么？
<iorikyox> jusss`: 感谢回复
<veto> 是不是默认的#ubuntu 是世界频道啊
<iorikyox> 有的看了，网络知识原来只懂一点点，查一下，又是一大篇一大篇的
<iorikyox> 周日的分区事故，实践结果，还是linux的gparted好用啊，感觉diskgenius什么的差一些，操作后引起linux出问题
<iorikyox> 先下了，谢谢帮忙
<jusss`> iorikyox好喜欢自言自语然后就下了。。。
<jusss`> O0XX: 现在的平板能装archlinux了吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装疑问求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466724 磁盘.png 如图，我可不可以把 D盘 安装Ubuntu（ win7保留E、F、G三个盘 ）？这样又会有什么影响？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 goodsea — 2014-12-09 21:54
 * jiero 需要去帝都了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.10安装失败，高手进来帮忙看看怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466725 使用LiveUSB制作的启动U盘，选择直接安装后进入不了安装桌面（选择试用也是一样），最终停在启动界面； 用其他方式安装（硬盘安装或是用其他软件制作启动U盘）报错： No caching mode
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<tyr1> 早啊,我发现thinkphp是用apache2 协议开源的
<tyr1> 我如果在他的基础上开发
<tyr1> 是不是同样要写明呢
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 小米平板可以装Ubantu 吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466726 这是它的参数，求大神科普……… 基本参数 上市时间2014年05月 产品定位娱乐平板电脑 操作系统Android4.4（MIUI V5） CPU/GPU 处理器架构ARM架构 处理器型号Nvidia Tegra K1 ARM Cortex-A15 处理器主频2.2GHz 处理器核心四
<^k^>  ─> 核心 存储设备 系统内存2GB 内存技术LPDDR3 存储容量16GB 存储介质eMMC 存储扩展支持Micro SD（TF）卡，最大支持 …
<jiero> Destine:  现在还在 Suse 吗？
 * slucx 早
<Destine> jiero, 在。
<_lucifer> 大侠们，我能请教一个问题吗
<jusss> 电信的dns把freenode毙了
<jusss`> 电信还封锁6667
<jusss`> 这么恶心的运营商，早点死了吧
<_lucifer> 我在Xubuntu中的mplayer加载字幕不显示中文是怎么回事啊
<jusss`> 编码设置问题
<_lucifer> 字幕文件是utf8的
<_lucifer> 我在命令行后面加入了 -utf8
<_lucifer> 还试了 -fontcp utf8
<_lucifer> 也是不行，在配置文件中指定了ttf字体，在命令行显式制定字体也还是不行
<_lucifer> 是不是缺少某个包的支持啊
<gfxmode> _lucifer: 试试smplayer
<_lucifer> 界面的还是命令行的？
<jiero> Destine: 噢。安稳吧。我对父母说不想在任何地方待6个月以上他们气的。
<Destine> jiero, 为什么不想？
<jiero> Destine:  不知道呀。我是很混乱的人。
<xixihaha> 哈喽
<gfxmode> _lucifer: 一般是字幕编码的问题，我当时用mplayer也显示中文字幕有问题；然后装了smplayer的壳，就可以显示了
<jiero> Destine: 家人要赶我走了~ 准备去北京扎一下哈。
<Destine> jiero, 好，来吧。
<xixihaha> 请戴好口罩
<jusss`> 同去同去
<jiero> xixihaha: 噢。没钱买口罩
<_lucifer> gfxmode 谢谢啊
<_lucifer> 用了mplayer的话，确实显示中文了
<_lucifer> 请问如何在IRC里面@一个用户呢
<tracyone> _lucifer:这样呢
<_lucifer> 是啊
<_lucifer> 怎么弄出来的啊
<jiero> Destine: 嗯。去集体农场耍耍
<_lucifer>  我昨天才开始用Xchat的，什么都不会用呢
<tracyone> 手打，或者像pidgin会帮你补全
<_lucifer> 可是我刚才打上去的怎么看上去没有高亮呢
<xixihaha> _lucifer: hehe
<_lucifer> pidgin也可以登录irc是吗
<jusss`> lucifer这个名字
<_lucifer> 这很无聊是不
<jiero> _lucifer: 为啥？pidgin就是为了多重登录存在的
<_lucifer> 哦哦，我安装了pidgin了
<_lucifer> 已经登上来了
<_lucifer1> ok
<jiero> 现在不可思议。怎么还存在那么多种协议。
<jiero> 哦哦哦。最后6个小时了。jolla 平板买不买。
<jiero> freeflying:  ssssss  yunfan  买不买投票
<tenzu> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼我去投奔你吧。
<jiero> tenzu: 我去天津大学打杂半个月好吧
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • think pad t500 unbuntu 12.04 显卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466728 这款机子是双显卡的ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650＋Intel GMA X4500，请教下如何安装这款机子的显卡驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 williammao — 2014-12-10 9:34
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，那个 ssssss 跟你啥关系？
<jiero> roylez:  。。。 ssssss  在 教授周围驻扎
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐壕
<roylez> jiero: 转眼又要吃饭了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。忘记吧。3天吃4顿。
<jiero> roylez: 昨天去了一个10平方米的小汉堡屋。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42212
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 惠普计划在2015年发布革命性的操作系统
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42216
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软起诉盗版其软件的个人
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42217
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | CIA的地牢犹如阎罗殿
<ssssss> roylez: 啥啥啥
<ssssss> onlylove: 大好消息，昨天还在怀念的月亮饼今天早上卷土重来了
<onlylove> ssssss: ^
<onlylove> ssssss: 一加的手机研究过没 cc MSErgo4k freeflying
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 看过评测.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 怎么算研究?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 嗯……你看评测，感觉是水军还是客观
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 挺客观的啊.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 屏幕偏色这么严重的问题都不回避
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 今天早上看到一部，感觉还不错
<tenzu> roylez: ssssss 不是那谁谁谁么
<tenzu> ssssss: 快说你是谁
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 王自如也有评测啊.
<tenzu> jiero: 谁给你发工资？
<jiero> tenzu:  谁呀。。。我不知道呀。
<tenzu> jiero: 我帮你问问门卫大爷要不要助理
<xixihaha> 你们在说什么的评测
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: http://www.zealer.com/post/136
<^k^> MSErgo4k: ⇪ 「测评2.0」一加 ONE
<jiero> tenzu: . 。.
<ssssss> onlylove: 没有研究过手机啊
<xixihaha> 买部红米note足够用了
<yunfan> jiero: 不买
<jiero> yunfan: 噢。突然想问啥原因，因为是平板么？
<eexpss> 出鬼了。才准备出门，2G信号完全没有。
 * jiero 觉得红米就是就是死机专业户
<jiero> 1个月死了3次。
<eexpss> jiero: 你还升级不
<jiero> eexpss:  ingress？
<jiero> eexpss: 升级什么？？
<eexpss> 是
<eexpss> 估计你没长性。
<jiero> eexpss: 先把手机清理好再说。
<jiero> eexpss: 外面好冷好冷。不想出去。。。
<jiero> eexpss: 申请的portal一个都没批准不想做了。。。
<eexpss> 申请要几个月。
<jiero> eexpss: 呃呃。。。那你玩了好几个月了？
<eexpss> 我还没等到一个批准的
<jiero> eexpss: 我这里没有成区域的，附近相近的点距离是1公里。
<jiero> 简单说就是没人玩。。。
<eexpss> 潍坊，，这样。
<jiero> eexpss: 在济南也只看到过一次区域
<jiero> eexpss: 而且济南好像只有蓝色的。。。
<eexpss> 我看看
<jiero> 绿色的那个大概不是本地人。
<eexpss> 恩。济南就这样。 http://imagebin.org/325549
<eexpss> 破地方
<leakey> 我的声卡配置出了问题，谁能帮我解决一下吗？
<leakey> linux deepin 2014.2版的系统
<eexpss> 声卡没配置的。
<leakey> 我的声卡有好多输出口，原来耳机口上有输出的，现在没有了，只能在HDMI上输出声音，音质很差。
 * jiero 还没用过 HDMI，还没见过HDMI
<jiero> 。。。HDMI啥样子
<leakey> 高清输出接口，带音频输出的。现在是显示器上喇叭有声音
 * jiero 用过4，5个带音箱的显示器，都不是 hdmi的~ 不知道
<leakey> 用hdmi线接显示器就可以有声音了。
<eexpss> 声音输出那里，看到选择没
<jiero> leakey:  什么显卡
<jiero> leakey: amd的曾被黑名单
<ssssss> ??
<yunfan> jiero: 无原因
<jusss`> eexpss: ms sql的实例是啥？
<jusss`> cc O0XX
<eexpss> ？
<jusss`> eexpss: microsoft sql server里的实例是啥
<eexpss> 不知道啥意思。
<eexpss> 这没头没脑的一句哦
<jiero> eexpss:  你怎么看到济南情况的？
<jusss`> O0XX: sql的实例是？
<jiero> eexpss: 顺便看一下潍坊的
<O0XX> jusss`: 啥？
<ssssss> 美子咋现在没完没了的涨价？
<O0XX> ssssss: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ssssss> O0XX: ä¹°P
<jusss`> O0XX: ms sql server的实例是啥
<jiero> O0XX:  ssssss  你们都是购买力
<ssssss> jiero: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> ssssss: 摸摸我周围。我还是决定生命留给激情
 * jiero 抱抱 maplebeats
 * jiero 践踏一下 maplebeats
<onlylove> jusss`: sql的实例啊，你看下oracle，我记得oracle里面就有这东西
<O0XX> jusss`: http://blog.csdn.net/liuliuyushun/article/details/4215233
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 什么是SQL SERVER实例 - liuliuyushun的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛渣
<ssssss> roylez: 习渣
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，我现在身无分文呀。怎么办
<roylez> jiero: 卖血卖肾
<jiero> roylez: 血不值钱呀。
<ssssss> jiero: 把自己卖出去啊
<ssssss> jiero: 下载个“愿者上钩”
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jiero> ssssss:  抱抱你。
<gfxmode> jusss`: mssql里的实例，对应一个SQL数据库服务；多个SQL实例，对应多个SQL数据库服务
<jusss`> gfxmode: 那实例名字到底是啥
<onlylove> jusss`: 随你喜欢起得
<jusss`> onlylove: 这周六我打算离职了，过完年去北京找你哇
<jusss`> onlylove: 到时记得请我吃麦当劳，我一次快餐都没吃过
<onlylove> jusss`: 我擦，你找土豪吃麦当劳好么，我都没去过
<gfxmode> jusss`: 实例名随意取；你可以在cmd——services.msc——找到SQL相应的服务，服务名与实例名有关
<onlylove> jusss`: 还有，过完年我得在家琢磨下回来不
<onlylove> jusss`: 我过完年就在这一年半了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu12.04安装iNode按照PDF文档说明，到最后一步出现问题，求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466730 无法通过符号连接 /usr/lib/libtiff.s0.3 统计信息: 发表于 由 a282340493 — 2014-12-10 11:09
<tracyone> mx4 pro值得拥有
<jusss`> onlylove: 不回来去哪，你要出国了？
<jusss`> gfxmode: ...
<jusss`> gfxmode: 看着云里雾里的，能直接告诉我实例名是啥？ip 计算机名 服务名？
<onlylove> jusss`: 回北京
<onlylove> jusss`: 我出毛国
<onlylove> jusss`: 我出国人会以我资产不够拒绝签证的
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://piaojia.bmncc.com.cn/priceSearch.jsp
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 北京轨道交通票价查询
<xixihaha> 一天十二块
 * onlylove 同一天12块 T_T
<reverland> 真贵:(
<onlylove> 25KM啊，没办法
<onlylove> ssssss: 来查查你以后一天多钱
<slucx> ls
 * slucx 擦，发现了一张很久以前被强办的建行信用卡
<xixihaha> ls
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42220
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 21发布
<onlylove> slucx: 怎么发现的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42222
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | MIT撤销Walter Lewin的荣休教授头衔下架其授课视频
<slucx> 抽屉里翻出来的，还没拆封
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。这疯了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 无数老女人叫过我honey。。。
<slucx> 谁给推荐个加湿器……
<palomino|working> 自带小白脸属性?_? jiero
<jiero> palomino|working:  简单说那些人英语不够好。。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你几个意思，你以为人 jiero万人斩的称号怎么来的
<slucx> 求推荐加湿器，太干燥了
<onlylove> slucx: 喝水，喝水，喝水
<palomino|working> 这样... onlylove
<slucx> 晚上睡觉都是干的，早上起来干的嗓子疼
<palomino|working> 万人斩,后赶张大帅啊
<onlylove> slucx: 加湿器么，随便买个就好
<slucx> onlylove: 价格差距很大
<O0XX> slucx: 要被干死了？
<slucx> 几十到几百几千的都有
<onlylove> slucx: 那些贵的有啥feature值得你花钱
<slucx> O0XX: 你妹
<onlylove> slucx: 无非是能雾化更多的水
<onlylove> slucx: 看你的屋子的面积
<onlylove> O0XX: 你这话歧义很大
<slucx> 算了，随便买一个吧
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/988228.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【奔腾PW119】奔腾（POVOS） PW119 超声波加湿器 1.5L水箱 小三角 超大雾量 净化型【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> slucx: 买点植物啥的，当然，卧室其实并不推荐放植物
<slucx> 1.5L
<slucx> onlylove: 你们都用哪个行的信用卡？
<slucx> onlylove: 我也打算办个
<onlylove> slucx: 你不是有建行的了么
<slucx> onlylove: 当初就没开卡，刚把信封撕了
<onlylove> slucx: 我不知道别人有用没，我发现我没啥用
<onlylove> slucx: 买东西刷借记卡一样
<slucx> onlylove: 听同事说很多都会有优惠的
<slucx> 看电影，吃饭啥的
<slucx> 买东西有时候也会有优惠
<onlylove> slucx: 是
<onlylove> slucx: 但是我不看电影，很少吃饭
<onlylove> slucx: 所以，对我来说，没啥用
<slucx> onlylove: 你生活比较单调啊，没妹子？
<onlylove> slucx: 没
<jiero> onlylove:  全部都揩油
<slucx> onlylove: 那多看看电影就有了
<slucx> onlylove: 多出去转转就遇到了
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 有啥功能是hhkb特有的, 软件做不到的?
<jiero> onlylove: 买圣诞树，买各种零食。
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 为啥总是碰到吹捧hhkb的人啊?
<slucx> 买了个奔腾的
<slucx> onlylove: 超市购物有实惠也会有折扣的
<slucx> MS
<slucx> MSErgo4k: 没碰过HHKB
<MSErgo4k> slucx: 那就不用说了
<onlylove> slucx: 我倒是有张招行的，看电影买一送一
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 我也有, 但是我妹子不在北京, 没法跟我一起看.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 你们可以优酷看，然后进度条统一
<jiero> MSErgo4k 你还没迎回来你的妹子。。。
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 目前是这个样子的.
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 。。。
<MSErgo4k> jiero: 明年毕业, 快了.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 不过我妹子有六维, 所以不稀罕我的youku会员.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我用3G的，想看都不敢，丫的流量太贵
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 六维壕！
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 电信有计时的啊
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 六维是什么？
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 她在学校嘛, 用我的六维账号.
<MSErgo4k> jiero: pt
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 计时的不划算的
<jiero> MSErgo4k:  pt是什么
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 算了。不看的人不懂。。
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 电信网坑的时候下行那叫……
<onlylove> jiero: 私有BT
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 那你现在用联通?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 电信
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 联通太贵
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 移动……我不说啥了
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 哦, 我觉得, 给电脑用, 还是计时的好一些
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 电脑太费流量.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: è´µ
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。。。。好多年没用bt下linuxiso之外的东西了。。。
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.THsDNv&id=42175189452&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我现在这个，一年营业厅才600，中关村好像300多点
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 每个月多少流量?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 3G+800
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 太少了.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 根本不够用.
 * jiero 现在想是不是我也换个号。。。
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 哦，我有时候用不掉
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 因为你克制啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 当然，都是被联通伤到以后
 * jiero 才70M，移动。
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 恩.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 怕搬家麻烦, 所以不弄有线?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 说起来，是这样的，以前能用到，但是现在不行 ，现在下班到住处都八点半了
<jiero> onlylove: 是不是联通一断网，就吃掉1Mb呢？
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 随便优酷看几个视频, 3g
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不爱折腾，其实有线好很多
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 恩, 有线安逸, 但是搬家麻烦.
<jiero> 。原来北京租房宽带不是户主提供呀。
<MSErgo4k> jiero: 说不好.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 120小时……不够
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 3g都够, 120小时不够...
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 噢。过几天去你们那里。
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我平时大概3小时，但是周末在线13小时正常
 * jiero 去北京混生命。
<MSErgo4k> jiero: 你不在深圳了?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 你要是整天聊QQ你试试
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 在潍坊
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 看你应用
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 这倒是.
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 前几天消失了，去见了神
<MSErgo4k> jiero: ee?
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 还有可爱的神子
<MSErgo4k> jie
<MSErgo4k> jiero: .
<MSErgo4k> jiero: ee就已经很可爱了
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 嗯。是呀
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 然后据说神的孩子不欢迎他，给哄回来了
<MSErgo4k> ... ... ...
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。丫丫
<onlylove> 哦，用了个错别字，应该是轰
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<jiero> onlylove: 另外，你该洗洗脸了。
<onlylove> jiero: 我该洗脸？为啥？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于Ubuntu14.10unity卡住的求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466740 Ubuntu14.10经常屏幕卡主，然后ctrl+alt+f1也转不过去，就只能重启么？有什么解决的办法啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 小嘴乱吻 — 2014-12-10 13:09
<jiero> onlylove: 电脑前时间长了
<onlylove> jiero: 每天上班，下班，咋了，没事的
<jiero> onlylove: 我脸上一层白色绒毛了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 发霉了？
<lainme> 反祖？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。感觉我的皮肤掉屑了， 是不是白皮癣 lainme
<onlylove> jiero: 我擦，这事你cc lainme作甚
<MSErgo4k> 脱壳而已吧, 小事情, 不要大惊小怪的
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 脱壳……
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 咋了?
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 不是，我想着蚂蚱螃蟹啥的脱壳……
 * jiero 明白北方干燥呀。。。干燥呀。。。
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 我想的是蛇, 不过蛇好像叫蜕皮....
<jiero> 金蝉脱壳
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 差不多一个意思……
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 昂.
<jiero> ??////??
<jiero> onlylove MSErgo4k 北方好可怕。。。现在就是睡觉的时间了吗。天黑了。。。
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我觉得 jiero需要看医生
<MSErgo4k> jiero: 不是, 是你眼睛瞎了
<jusss`> MSErgo4k: hhkb有meta键
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 帝都以扬沙闻名，还没黑呢
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 赞同.
<MSErgo4k> jusss`: meta干吗用?
<MSErgo4k> jusss`: 说个hhkb能做到, 我手里这把键盘做不到的
<jiero> onlylove: 看书用自然光已经 不行了。。。
<jiero> MSErgo4k: 。。。。。。。。。。。太狠了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你看医生吧
<onlylove> jiero: 或者你那今天是阴天
<onlylove> jiero: 这边大太阳呢
<jusss`> MSErgo4k: meta可以被emacs使用
<MSErgo4k> jusss`: alt不行?
<StephBot> 說起好像我這邊才是要睡覺了，你們這些在國內的應該還有不少時間才天黑啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 金融业纯DS……Morgan Stanley HK实习月工资才肯给2.5w，与此对比在HK 1平米都要10+w了……  我同学刚给我回复的...
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 心塞啊
 * O0XX lol
 * jiero 觉得一生都不想买城市的房间
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 实习工资为毛要跟房价比...
<lainme> MSErgo4k: 2.5W很高了。收银大妈只有9000
<MSErgo4k> lainme: 是啊, 实习2.5w, 很高了啊
<StephBot> 實習25k/month我都想去
<MSErgo4k> StephBot: 想去的人太多了.
<MSErgo4k> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6093fae0gw1en4d6dpifpj20hs0hggqi.jpg
<onlylove> 啥，实习2.5W？
<onlylove> 什么世道啊
<lainme> onlylove: 新加坡有10W的，去吧
<onlylove> lainme: 我当不了实习生了QAQ
<StephBot> 像我這種還在用家裡的錢上大學本科的只能仰視了，據說我這邊博士也才約CNY 12k左右
<MSErgo4k> StephBot: 别闹了, 医学博士, 出来去三甲医院, 前两年一个月1500人民币.
<lainme> MSErgo4k: 三甲不会那么低吧……
<jiero> StephBot: 别闹了。博士后9000的很多很多。
<MSErgo4k> lainme: 以前不会的, 现在有规定. 前两年工作, 叫做 医师规范化培训
<onlylove> 让你们说的我这边本科6000的好像占了很大便宜的感觉
<MSErgo4k> lainme: 规培期间, 工资很低的
<StephBot> 我在美帝，好像在讀博士有2k左右工資
<StephBot> USD 2k
<onlylove> 受不了了，写代码去，你们聊
<jiero> StephBot: 好像美帝读博士平均学业时间是7年。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<lainme> StephBot: 美国读博因为太受欢迎，所以不少导师直接说我没钱，你要来可以，自备干粮……
<StephBot> jiero: 不可能，美帝學分有效期也才6年
<jiero> StephBot: .博士也是学分制度么。
<jiero> StephBot: 12 reasons not to get a PhD - CBS News
<StephBot> ⋯⋯
<StephBot> 好像也要學分
<jiero> StephBot:  http://www.cbsnews.com/news/12-reasons-not-to-get-a-phd/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 12 reasons not to get a PhD - CBS News
<StephBot> 剛剛複查了下畢業要求，本科有說至少一半學分必須在畢業日5年內拿到，所以我猜博士應該差不多⋯⋯
<jiero> StephBot: 。。。
<jiero> StephBot: 不可能。
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: https://github.com/presidentobama
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> O0XX: 奥巴马那个画了个方形的程序？
<jusss`> onlylove: 又买了个森海塞尔mx60，果然比路边货强
<O0XX> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> jusss`: 我无所谓了，反正我木耳
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: O0XX 听说来新HR了？
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: 昂.
<O0XX> gfrog: .
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: 不错.
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: your style？
<gfrog> O0XX: MSErgo4k 看来要迅速转变成国企模式了
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: one of my styles.
<gfrog> MSErgo4k: 啧啧
<MSErgo4k> gfrog: lol~
<kandu> MSErgo4k: 网易云音乐真不错
<MSErgo4k> kandu: 是嘛? 好在哪儿? 音质? 还是方便?
<kandu> MSErgo4k: 免费 320 可听可下载
<MSErgo4k> kandu: web版?
<kandu> MSErgo4k: web版没
<MSErgo4k> kandu: 百度音乐也是320免费 可下可听, 手机端
<kandu> MSErgo4k: 哦，我以前都不知道
<MSErgo4k> kandu: 但是, baidu的web版本, 320要会员的.
<kandu> MSErgo4k: 嗯，网易的 fm 还在内测。百度的已经可用了
<onlylove> 突然好想辞职不干了
<kandu> MSErgo4k: 虾米里面太多带兹兹破音的文件了，烦死人
<MSErgo4k> kandu: 没用过那个...
<kandu> MSErgo4k: 同样一个音乐，一个10m,一个9m，9m那个不知被哪个混蛋传上去的
<jusss`> onlylove: 同辞同辞
<onlylove> jusss`: 你妹啊，辞了以后谁给我发工钱，我还要吃饭交房租！
<onlylove> jusss`: 上网还要掏钱
<jusss`> onlylove: 回家
<jusss`> go home
<MSErgo4k> kandu: lol~
<MSErgo4k> jusss`: 回家就不用吃饭了?
<MSErgo4k> jusss`: 这么大的人了, 还吃父母的?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/376733
<^k^> MSErgo4k: ⇪ CLINIQUE 倩碧 特效润肤露（有油）黄油125ml（无盒） 133元_知我药妆优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 日本的一档催泪节目：让36名儿童共同饲养两只猪仔，全程跟踪孩子们惧怕讨厌小猪、逐渐喜爱小猪视如弟妹、为小猪取名“彩奈”和“户松”、历时5个月终于把小猪养大、最终挥泪送别的感人历程……【然后节目组把彩奈剁成了猪排，特意送回来给孩子们看了一下
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 看了.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: i日本人太赞了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 最后的猪排大赞
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/309285
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 怀旧族：《SimCity 2000 Special Edition》模拟城市2000特别版 免费获取_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这个赞啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... 没玩过
<onlylove> O0XX: 最后的猪排大赞
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 还是红警好玩.
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 模拟城市后来都是各种bug了
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 我当时用秘籍
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 城市建的非常爽
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... ...
 * O0XX 我草，神清气爽
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6556d357jw1en4ilv9e5kj20c816845d.jpg
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 跳跳跳
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ...
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 我怎么觉得, 这就是小dd的人生缩影?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 好吧...给 小dd 跪了 cc happyaron
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 哎... 后生可畏.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 看了小dd以后就觉得自己各种老
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 是啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:话说我最后一只墨胆用上了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 买百利金啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 纯黑蓝黑你喜欢哪个？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 纯黑
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:我以前也喜欢，但是现在貌似蓝黑也不错
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 百利金的蓝色, 貌似大家都说好看到无解
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: link
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.ViTbGg&id=10152591255&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> MSErgo4k: ⇪ 包邮德国进口Pelikan百利金4001墨水62.5ml非碳素彩色钢笔水鸟水-tmall.com天猫
<onlylove> O0XX: 你是坏银，给人看这么不健康的东西，唉，以后日子怎么过啊
<O0XX> onlylove: 啥？
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 能不能不要乱黑我……
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 签证在哪里
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: lol~
<onlylove> O0XX: 要不你把我弄github上班补偿下吧 lol
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 你全球都去过了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你就把 onlylove 弄了, 当补偿下他嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 五大洲壕，你敢说没签证？
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 安家和工作签证在哪里
 * O0XX 直男this
<MSErgo4k> lol~
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 你看 DD就是虚伪
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 是啊.
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 看到这里就不用继续看了
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 赢家
<onlylove> happyaron: 我开机进initramfs了，咋办啊
<onlylove> happyaron: dd给个解决办法
<O0XX> happyaron: 人参淫家
<happyaron> MSErgo4k O0XX 不是
<happyaron> O0XX: 重装
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你买土耳其蓝吧
<happyaron> 啊尼玛我也想去github
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/45cc0a71jw1en4lqg2i26j20gm05ct9j.jpg
<O0XX> happyaron:跳跳跳
<O0XX> happyaron:到时候推荐我
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: http://tu.taobaocdn.com/s1/665597081/%E7%99%BE%E5%88%A9%E9%87%91/4001/T2Mv.iXllaXXXXXXXX_!!120736559
<happyaron> O0XX: 跳不动
<^k^> MSErgo4k: ⇪ image/jpeg
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 没理解那个梗
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你看看我给你发的图. 你的能算得上blueblack?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你的明显的royal blue
<onlylove> happyaron: 你理解为啥我说 O0XX是坏银了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 理解，他本来就是坏银
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> eexpss: 拜ee神
<O0XX> happyaron: 宇宙中心onsite壕
<happyaron> O0XX: 我又没在宇宙中心
<happyaron> gfrog: 基蛙壕
<onlylove> 我要买另一部智能机了，丫丫的帝都骚扰电话太多了
 * O0XX 唉玛，我也想去github
<O0XX> onlylove: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * MSErgo4k 唉玛，我也想去github
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕美帝壕
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * cherrot 艾玛，我也想去github
<O0XX> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/1277051800.html
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 由此看来， O0XX是大大滴坏银无遗 cc cherrot
 * pity Welcome to Github!
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 今早上刚看到的1+在别人手里，感觉还好，不过5.5是不是大了
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 大了, 输入不了标点符号
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 要双手.
<onlylove> O0XX: 你要给我买么！
<O0XX> onlylove: 无责任推荐
<cherrot> O0XX: 你让一个频道的人幸福感普遍下降了 大大的坏淫
<jiero> O0XX:  你是坏人
<onlylove> ^k^: 滚出来取标题！
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 你看 O0XX给我推荐了毛，他是频道深水炸弹吧 cc cherrot happyaron
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 诶, x1的触摸板好了>
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 有拖动了
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 觸控板一直是好的啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 拖动也有啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 物理按键
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 没有中建
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 哦.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 壕，这手机为啥这么贵？ http://item.jd.com/1277051800.html
<kves> O0XX: ⇪ VEB V2 安全智能3G手机（白色）WCDMA/GSM 白金镶钻尊尚版【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
 * onlylove 突然觉得自己手里的4.5挺好的……
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你为啥会知道这个手机?
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 我的还是4.0的呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 京东价格排序
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... ...
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 现在没人造4.5的了吧……
 * O0XX 给你们推荐东西从来都是京东价格排序选第一个
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我觉得 O0XX家底雄厚，比JD的刘强东有钱
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 被你说中了
<tracyone> 魅族mx4 pro 你值得拥有
<onlylove> tracyone: 多大的……
<onlylove> tracyone: 老实说，我不想用争议太大的手机
<onlylove> tracyone: 有些魅族粉办事太猪队友
<tracyone> 我是脑残粉...
<onlylove> tracyone: 我担心用了魅族以后智商就和他们一样了
<tracyone> 所以...mx4 pro 你值得拥有
<onlylove> 那还是算了
<tracyone> 中华酷联，酷派是垃圾中的战斗机，背后肯定有强硬后台，每年几千万台..啃爹
<O0XX> onlylove:剁手兴，你值得拥有
<onlylove> 我觉得研究下1+还是不错的，至少人系统是放开的你随便刷
<onlylove> O0XX: 都叫剁手兴了，你还推荐
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 实际上, 没有一个系统是个好的系统, 对于1+来说.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 我建议步步高.
 * jiero 现在没发现一个好用的系统。。。
<jiero> miui好个毛。。。
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 哦，oppo有定制的coloros,我比较习惯那个
<tracyone> 其实，魅族界面最小清新..
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 不过步步高把钱放在了音质上, 你可能不需要.
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 貌似是
<MSErgo4k> tracyone: 快去刷ubuntu touch.
<tracyone> :-!
<tracyone> 不会
<onlylove> tracyone: 啥叫小清新？
<tracyone> 太菜
<tracyone> 你和小米对比下
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 三个实用实例告诉你什么是云计算 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466742 　　 如果你从事的是云计算相关行业，那么一定会有很多人让你用一句话介绍一下：什么是云计算?一定有很多。之前我在回答这个问题的时候，都会直接套用百度百科的解释：云计算(cloud computing)是基
<^k^>  ─> 于互联网的相关服务的增加、使用和交付模式，通常涉及通过互联网来提供动态易扩展且经常是虚拟化的资 …
<O0XX> onlylove: 你还没买过，就不叫剁手兴
<O0XX> onlylove:买过才叫剁手兴
<onlylove> O0XX: 我不想剁手！
<O0XX> onlylove: 没买过叫中兴
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 那我给你推荐个  ubtel u9
<jiero> 发布了5年的手机在手。
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 拿着当Pad使么
<tracyone> mx4 pro指纹识别还是很值得入手滴..科技的感觉，只有黄章这样的人能搞到这样方案
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 6.5
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 昂, 看书多好
<MSErgo4k> tracyone: 我指纹识别都用了一年了啊
 * O0XX 靠，我的剁手兴又死机了...
<onlylove> MSErgo4k: 我记得P7是5寸的？
<tracyone> MSErgo4k: ip5s?
<MSErgo4k> tracyone: 昂.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove: 恩.
<tracyone> 我觉得雷军是程序员最知道黑客文化，软件管理做得好，miui名字很谦虚...其它国产安卓都是xxOS
<onlylove> tracyone: 雷布斯滚粗
<onlylove> tracyone: 哦，雷不死
<tracyone> 然后我觉得黄章这样的电子迷，敢于追求极致~~不妥协，是一个真心有追求的人
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • 一次数据库备份的血泪史 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466744 　　唉，一次不够细心导致朋友的一个网站MySQL数据全没了。所谓吃一堑长一智，所以想想还是写篇文章提醒一下周边的小伙伴们。本着治病救人，药到根除的一贯方针，多多决定从mysql常识开始讲。 　　数
<onlylove> ranorex个废柴，又认不出元素了，一个class能放几行啊！
<onlylove> NMD微软整天给我制造麻烦
<jiero> 好奇怪的事情。
<jiero> cherrot: 我现在积攒下了1000多张没处理的RAW。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 学会删除
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 日元跌，安倍王！破五再连任，破四当天皇！中国阿宅齐称赞，塑料小人摆明堂！”
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: lol~
<onlylove_> O0XX: 天皇不现实吧，不过好像现任天皇只有一个姑娘？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 那个, 税优要跟税管员确认.
<O0XX> onlylove_: 娶娶娶
<onlylove_> O0XX: 靠，才13
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 就fesco那办事效率
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 确认完了明年了吧
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 不会的.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 你问了？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 刚回来啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 赞
<O0XX> onlylove_: 13岁可以了
<onlylove_> 这频道里面都些啥丧心病狂的！
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 今天三笔了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 我老妈!
<tracyone> raw是yuv还是rgb?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 擦...要不把我卡也给你算了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... ... 行啊!
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 随便刷是吧?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: ...
<roylez> cherrot O0XX .
<O0XX> roylez: .
<ssssss> 啥
<ssssss> 冷死了
<roylez> ssssss: 死死死死死死
 * O0XX 热死了
 * O0XX 刚开了窗户
<ssssss> O0XX: 外面风挺爽
<O0XX> ssssss: 看到了
<ssssss> 刚回来
<ssssss> 风速居然比音速快？
<ssssss> 风吹的别人直接听不到我说话
<O0XX> ssssss: 不是，是因为声音被风刮跑了
<ssssss> jiero: 批量导出到 jpg 得了
<ssssss> O0XX: 渊博的黑猫
<ssssss> 少年们推荐部剧看吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 少年包青天
<ssssss> cc adam8157 imdper hamo freeflying happyaron palomino|working MSErgo4k roylez
<ssssss> o
<ssssss> O0XX: 那太黑了
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 青年一声
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 青年医生
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 很好看
<ssssss> O0XX: 看白人演的 MSErgo4k
<O0XX> ssssss: 想要不那么黑的？
<roylez> freeflying: 给个帽子玩玩
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... ... 没意思.
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 这日子过得太难受了
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 热
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 脱啊, 拦着你了??
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:脱无可脱啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 你和yn的情侣衬衫啊
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 舍不得脱?
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 滚
<MSErgo4k> lol~
<cherrot> palomino|working: 拜破马儿叔
<ssssss> 脱脱脱啊
 * palomino|working momo cherrot 
<ssssss> 神盾局特工好看不
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 好看.
<O0XX> ssssss:看看看
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜破马叔
 * O0XX 阿里这文档我也是醉了
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 更新太慢, 追的蛋疼.
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 看 神探夏洛克
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 或者纸牌屋
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 一听就觉得复杂, 有没有不需要动脑子, 然后看完还特别爽的?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 是不是只有东热了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 给你推荐 http://agogo.tv/vod.php
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 宅男频道
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 不跟你们扯皮了, 我去找个妹子yp去
<ssssss> 这俩都看完了啊
<ssssss> 对对对，约约约
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: 前辈.
<ssssss> MSErgo4k: 你已经远远超过我了
<O0XX> ssssss: 看我上面发的那个网站
<MSErgo4k> ssssss: ... ....
<O0XX> ssssss: 那个你肯定看不完，每天都更新的
 * O0XX 有需要的朋友赶紧去那个小本本记下来！
<ssssss> 我靠。。。。
<ssssss> 我小本本呢
<ssssss> O0XX: 你丫真是老司机
<O0XX> ssssss:泄泄
<O0XX> ssssss: 看我nick就知道
<ssssss> O0XX: 这是可以在线看的？
<O0XX> ssssss:然
<O0XX> ssssss: 都是最新的
<ssssss> O0XX: 真心的感谢你
<ssssss> O0XX: 顺便…… 求个手机客户端？
<O0XX> ssssss:他家是html5的
<O0XX> ssssss:所以你懂的
<ssssss> 这么高级。。。。
<eexpss> thepiratebay 又搬家了？
<ssssss> O0XX: 其实我一直没明白码和中文的矛盾原因
<O0XX> ssssss:啥？
<eexpss> 找不到了
<O0XX> ssssss: 他家的基本都有中文字幕
<ssssss> O0XX: 你是个好人
<jiero> ssssss:  多无聊，计算机直接raw导出的 jpg，比不上相机从raw处理出的jpg。
<Mayaer> 今天很难进啊。。
<onlylove_> Mayaer: 小萝莉摸摸头
<jiero> Mayaer:  萝莉
<jiero> onlylove_: 我被赶出家门了，要投奔你
<jiero> lol
<Mayaer> onlylove_: 大叔摸摸大
<onlylove_> jiero: 你要吃穷我么
<onlylove_> jiero: 你先给我找个住处再说
 * jiero 怀揣1000元钱。出走。
<ssssss> lol
<jiero> onlylove_: 我没住处呀。。。
<ssssss> jiero: 一路刷脸过来
<onlylove_> jiero: 那我有？你就投奔我
<ssssss> jiero: 看见妹子就问能不能去你家住
<Mayaer> 1000快凑合凑合能住10天了
<Mayaer> lol
<ssssss> jiero: 然后你就可以怀揣 10000 回家了
<onlylove_> jiero: 投奔adam和 happyaron去
<jiero> ssssss: 。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你被赶出家门，你是自己不爽出来吧
<jiero> onlylove_: 怎么会，因为背着几十万债务没还
<jiero> onlylove_: 我最穷了。
<onlylove_> jiero: 那你倒是还债去啊
<onlylove_> jiero: 我倒想背几十万债，没人让我背
<jiero> onlylove_: 。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 他们嫌我穷，没能力还
<jiero> onlylove_: 我也穷没能力抢钱
<onlylove_> 抢钱……
<onlylove_> 二代就是二代，可以抢钱
<onlylove_> 傻乎乎的不知道github又招惹谁了，要删掉上传的东西
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • GTK主题教程,叫你如何修改和制作一款gtk3主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466750 趁这几天没有加班，挤了点时间把这篇教程写完了。教程或许写得不好的地方还望见谅！楼主也是想到哪写到哪，虽说是教程，但更像是我大学里折腾gtk主题的一些心得！不多说了下面先贴
<^k^>  ─> 几张我以前的作品的预览图，下载地址放后面： ------------------------------------------------------- <img src="http://gno …
<onlylove_> 这群人，一时脑热了吧，还不如做内网的git
<jiero> onlylove_: 不是有个 gitcafe么
<nyfair> 诸君，win上中文输入哪家强？
<jiero> nyfair:  搜狗
<Mayaer> 我都用谷歌的。。
<jiero> Mayaer: 姑姑姑姑
<Mayaer> 但其实谷歌的记忆能力不太好 常用热词的联想也不好
<nyfair> Mayaer: 就是那个抄袭搜狗的？
 * palomino|working 用微软拼音
<palomino|working> 以前用自然码来着
<jiero> nyfair: 可以玩微软的bing病
<Mayaer> 微软的我更用不惯。。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。就当没词的吧。微软拼音
<nyfair> palomino|working: win8.1自带那个确实好，但是很多游戏里面打不了字
<palomino|working> 主要是因为基本不在win上打中文了
<palomino|working> 所以...用系统自带的足够了
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://m.newsmth.net/article/Age/14168581?p=1
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 你女朋友家几套房？
<palomino|working> O_O
<jiero> palomino|working 破马儿你现在是怎么生活的，三点一线么？
<jiero> palomino|working: 回家你干啥我突然好奇呀
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 所以要租别墅住
<palomino|working> 回家陪gf看会儿电视然后洗洗睡 jiero
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: ... 没有吧
<O0XX> palomino|working: 反了吧..回家看会儿电视然后陪gf洗洗睡
<palomino|working> ...
 * O0XX 犀利如我
<gfxmode> 同事买了SurfacePro3，我围观了一下，比Pro2轻了一点
<jiero> palomino|working: 哇，你竟然有 gf 了。进步了马叔
<palomino|working> ....
<Mayaer> palomino|working: 哇，你竟然有 gf 了。进步了马叔
<palomino|working> ......
<jiero> palomino|working: 你终于破壳了？
<O0XX> palomino|working: 哇，你竟然喜欢 gf 了。进步了马叔
<palomino|working> g=girl or gay?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: gay friend
<Mayaer> jade-shan: ！！！
<Mayaer> 破壳。。。
<jiero> O0XX: .其实我没感觉出你犀利来。。。是不是你总是被我无视呢。
<jiero> Mayaer:  好孩子看我的文字你能看懂么？ http://www.jianshu.com/p/b5679e1c4738
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ err: no title
<Mayaer> jiero: 看不懂>_<
<jiero> Mayaer: 一点点告诉我？
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:27
<jade-shan> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<jade-shan> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<jade-shan> 这是啥意思？resolv是自动生成的么？
<ssssss> O0XX: 不对啊
<ssssss> O0XX: 那个网站完全不能看啊
<O0XX> ssssss: ?
<O0XX> ssssss: 可以啊
<ssssss> O0XX: 需要科学方式打开？
<O0XX> ssssss: 只是有点慢，服务器在台湾...建议翻墙观看
<O0XX> ssssss: 科学观看
<ssssss> O0XX: 我在 ios 上开了 vpn 了还是不行啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 我确认下啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 上班呢
<O0XX> ssssss: 看什么A片
<ssssss> O0XX: 我又不上班
<O0XX> ssssss: 我这里可以
<ssssss> O0XX: 昂，确认下
<O0XX> ssssss:你看有个切换线路
<O0XX> ssssss: 不行就换一个
<O0XX> ssssss: 他每一个都存在两个服务器上
<ssssss> 这么良心
<O0XX> ssssss: 对，但都在呆湾
<O0XX> ssssss: 你要看看你哪个快
<ssssss> O0XX: error loading media: file could not be played
<O0XX> ssssss: 对，切换线路
<onlylove_> jade-shan: 是
<O0XX> ssssss: 太新的需要时间上传
<O0XX> ssssss: 偶尔会遇到
<ssssss> 都不可以啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 那就换个p
<ssssss> O0XX: 换了
<O0XX> ssssss: 反正我刚才那个我是播放出来了
<O0XX> ssssss: 我在看看去啊
<ssssss> O0XX: 你播的第几个
<ssssss> 顺便看看黑猫的口味
<O0XX> ssssss:9
<jiero> ssssss O0XX  你们呀。。。
<O0XX> ssssss: 果然
<MSErgo4k> 卧槽....
<O0XX> ssssss: 有些确实看不了
<MSErgo4k> 你们上班还看这个....
<O0XX> ssssss: 我好久没上了
<ssssss> O0XX: 球最新的
<O0XX> ssssss: 捡能看的看吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 我好久没上这种网站了
<O0XX> ssssss: 现在没存活啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 存货啊
<ssssss> O0XX: ....
<ssssss> O0XX: 好人一生平安，以后发现了记得 fw 我
<ssssss> O0XX: 1024
<O0XX> ssssss: .
<ssssss> O0XX: 不经常看怎么掌握新技术
<MSErgo4k> .... ....
<O0XX> ssssss: 翻来覆去就那集中
<O0XX> ssssss:几种
<O0XX> ssssss: 没意思
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wpa_supplicant联网失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466751 wpa_supplicant连不上网，显示 Quote: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="HiWiFi_116178" wlan0: SME: Trying to authenticate with d4:ee:07:11:61:78 (SSID='HiWiFi_116178' freq=2462 MHz) w
<^k^>  ─> lan0: Trying to associate with d4:ee:07:11:61:78 (SSID='HiWiFi_116178' freq=2462 MHz) wlan0: Associated with d4:ee:07:11:61:78 wlan0: CTRL-EV …
<onlylove_> 我真特么受不了了，一共2G内存，一个svchost用了1G多，
<onlylove_> 微软作甚的
<onlylove_> 自动更新就那么牛？
<onlylove_> 我得看看把要紧的东西弄另一个机器上去
<onlylove_> 这样下去迟早卡死我
<onlylove_> happyaron: 搞不定fictx，为毛重启了下才好使，不是im-config 设置下就好了么
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 大家来说说哪个 WM 能够做到基本不用鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466752 最近想换 WM, 我现在用的 awesome, 它的键盘操作还算丰富, 但可能是我还没完全掌握他所有的快捷键, 可能他确实还不是最不需要用鼠标的 WM. 我在使用 awesome 的过程中大约还是有 30% ~ 50% 的操作
<^k^>  ─> 是用鼠标的, 所以想问下大家都在用啥 WM, 大家觉得哪个 WM 最不需要用鼠标 统计信息: 发表于 由 cifer — 20 …
<ssssss> ee 呢
<ssssss> 求行 perl
<Todi1> .
 * jiero 明白了。没有定力。
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 大家来说说哪个 WM 能够做到基本不用鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466753 最近想换 WM, 我现在用的 awesome, 它的键盘操作还算丰富, 但可能是我还没完全掌握他所有的快捷键, 可能他确实还不是最不需要用鼠标的 WM. 我在使用 awesome 的过程中大约还是有 30% ~ 50% 的操作
<^k^>  ─> 是用鼠标的, 所以想问下大家都在用啥 WM, 大家觉得哪个 WM 最不需要用鼠标 统计信息: 发表于 由 cifer — 20 …
<Todi> ..
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 大家来说说哪个 WM 能够做到基本不用鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466754 最近想换 WM, 我现在用的 awesome, 它的键盘操作还算丰富, 但可能是我还没完全掌握他所有的快捷键, 可能他确实还不是最不需要用鼠标的 WM. 我在使用 awesome 的过程中大约还是有 30% ~ 50% 的操作
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<miao> 大家好
<^k^> miao:点点点.  20:05
<miao> 好烦躁啊
<abc-phone> why
<miao> 不知道玩什么
<slucx> ls
<miao> 哦
<abc-phone> 。。。
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:19
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在UBUNTU14.04下安装RTL8192EU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466759 一块RTL8192EU的USB无线网卡在UBUNTU14.04下成功安装，分享一下经验。 厂商提供的驱动程序在3.10以上内核中编译会有问题，导致系统不稳定。 解决办法是为驱动程序打一个补丁。 首先，到下面的网
<^k^>  ─> 站下载驱动程序 http://www.maxxter.biz/default.aspx?op= ... em&id=8280 或者任何你可以找到rtl8192eu_linux_v4.3.1.1_11320.20140 …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 不要向邪恶低头，而是要更勇敢地继续与之对抗。——维吉尔 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于umount命令的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466761 有时候常常会出现umount不成功的情况，这是怎么回事？ 遇到这种情况该怎么办呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-10 21:51
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 咨询个远程桌面的问题~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466763 是酱紫的，服务器位于阿里云ECS（Ubuntu 14.04 x64 SERVER版），4核4G但 带宽只有2M ，平时都是SHH登录上去 现在因为业务需要得有个桌面系统（初步只考虑xubuntu-desktop或者lubuntu-desktop就ok了），得能远程登陆上
<^k^>  ─> 去。客户端realvnc-viewer、mstsc神马不限只要windows上能用即可。问题是服务器端，楼主看了很多帖子，有说xrdp …
<kandu> yunfan: 查了下，是拉普拉斯说的。n2t 看到第几章了?
<kandu> yunfan: 然后发现只用 nor 也行。 nor a a= not a, 得到 not, not (nor a b)= or a b, 得到 or, 最后 not (or (not a) (not b)) = and a b, 得到 and
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10安装rabbitvc失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466764 之前在14.04时正常使用的，但hi不支持我的网卡驱动 就换了14.10 谁知道装.rabbitvc又出问题了 添加源之后，更新都会报错： 下载 333 kB，耗时 59秒 (5,581 B/s) W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/rabbitvcs/ppa/ ... elease.gpg
<^k^>  ─> 连接失败 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 202.118.1.64 80] W: 无法下载 http …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-11
<good0> 有人配置过openstack吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pppoe拨号如何使用ipv6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466770 安装的是长城宽带，拨号前本地连接显示有获取IPv6地址，拨号以后ppp0只有ipv4，在Networkmanager里面查看显示ppp0中ipv6为ignore。请问如何开启ipv6呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirius99 — 2014-12-11 8:52
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 14.10.1 amd64 私人打包版[私人纪念版] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466771 本版与原版光盘没啥区别，原版光盘仅支持bios引导，在仅有efi引导方式的i机器上无法启动，具体请查看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=465897 ，现依据网友要求在原版的基础上更新全
<slucx> 电信用ss表示压力很大
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于LinuxC编程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466772 在一站式C编程中发现一个题 1、以下程序段编译能通过，执行也不出错，但是执行结果不正确（根据第 3 节 “程序的调试”的定义，这是一个语义错误），请分析一下哪里错了。还有，既然错了为什么编译能通过
<good0> 有人用过openstack吗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42234
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新X.Org安全漏洞影响上溯1987年的代码
<jiero> onlylove:   明天请我吃饭呀
<onlylove> jiero: 我没钱
<pump006_> 我有钱，请你们吃～～
<jiero> pump006_:  。你在北京呀。请呀。
<jiero> pump006_:  拉上几个人？
<pump006_> 在北京啊
<pump006_> 好啊
<ssssss> pump006_: 请转帐到我的支付宝
<pump006_> 。。。
<pump006_> 你开饭馆的？
<pump006_> 那也得吃完再转啊
<ssssss> 转吧转吧
<ssssss> 不转不是中国人
<pump006_> 。。。留下你支付宝地址
<jiero> freeflying:  ssssss onlylove  北京有多少小伙伴呀。
<jiero> Destine 有人请吃饭呀。
<jiero> ...
 * jiero 呀。明天到的话。今天晚上就要走呃。。。还没去看看小侄女呢。
<onlylove> jiero: 就你 土豪荣和刚那个要请你吃饭的
<slucx> 谁拆过ipad mini?
<Destine> jiero, 谁~我也要~
<slucx> onlylove: 要不我买张下午的票跑过去？
<ssssss> pump006_: 先把红包吧要不
<jiero> Destine:  pump006_  请吃饭呀。
<Destine> jiero, 神马时候~
<pump006_> 吃啊，你们都在哪里
<jiero> Destine: 没说呢。商量商量
<jiero> cherrot:  肉陀陀
<jiero> pump006_:  我不在北京，准备去北京，还没想好什么时候走，去哪里，干什么
<ssssss> onlylove: 听说过 greensql 这货不
<onlylove> ssssss: 那是啥，听说过sqllite
 * onlylove 羡慕可以四处游荡的二代
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 看net.ip
<gfrog> 魅蓝…… 啧啧
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 没蓝? 你没蓝了? 让 O0XX 给你补魔啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 来，我给你奶一口
<[ID]-22716> 奶妈
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: O0XX 卧槽
<[ID]-22716> 好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻子的厉害 :      张三有一天生火炉,吹了半天也吹不上火来。他马上去拿一件妻子的长衫罩在头上,"噗、噗"地吹了两口气,火便吹旺了。张三得意地说:"真怪,连火炉也怕我的老婆！ " 
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://mall.lakala.com/products/show?id=2545521
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【全新上市】拉卡拉（LAKALA）蓝牙手机刷卡器 支持芯片卡 更便捷的便民支付神器
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 买来干嘛...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 可以在家周周耍了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你来个?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 拉卡拉很便宜的吧?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不过, 交行不制止?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个不是啊，这个200+
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你非得买蓝牙的? 买耳机的啊
<demonkit> 头一回进来, 咋还与广告...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 耳机的不支持芯片
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不支持芯片也能周周刷吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 又不是买来只为了周周耍
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 还要套现?
<_olo_> 机器人是不是周期性周末不在线？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://m.newsmth.net/article/CreditCard/98632
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个就是我想干的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂.
<jusss> onlylove: 嗓子肿吃了头孢克*，然后发烧了，接着吃了尼美舒立分散片，然后又感冒了，接着吃了感康，现在发烧感冒嗓子肿
<jusss> 我怎么这么倒霉
<onlylove> jusss: 亲，找中医吧，你这样按下葫芦浮起瓢的
<lainme> jusss: 不吃药
<jusss> lainme: 不吃药能好吗？
<onlylove> lainme: 那样好的慢
<lainme> jusss: 能。一周多吧
<onlylove> lainme: 如果遭罪一周能忍的话……
<jusss> onlylove:
<lainme> onlylove: 我一直这样啊。除非发烧温度太高会降降温
<onlylove> jusss: 看情况吧，如果轻点那就忍吧，如果实在不行，该看医生看医生
<onlylove> lainme: 看轻重
<onlylove> lainme: 我去年有一次真的受不了了
<onlylove> lainme: 都没法上班了
<jusss> onlylove: 刚有民生银行的来办信用卡，申请了一张1w额度的master双币卡，但是一想马上就想离职了，怎么办，是等卡到了再离，还是不要卡了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42237
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 阿里巴巴旗下网站被发现严重漏洞
<jusss> onlylove: 我低烧
<onlylove> jusss: 你问 ssssss去
<onlylove> jusss: 我申请了以后发现那东西对我没啥用处
<MSErgo4K> 找中医?
<MSErgo4K> 那还不如找我呢
<lainme> onlylove: 服药也要一周吧，不过能减轻症状
<jusss> 就是嗓子肿，咳嗽有痰，咳嗽时嗓子疼
<O0XX> jusss: 扁桃体肿么？
<onlylove> jusss: 浓痰还是清痰
<O0XX> jusss: 你不该自己乱吃消炎药
<jusss> 昨晚感冒严重用了一包纸，全是清鼻涕，跟水差不多
<jusss> O0XX: 感觉肿了
<O0XX> jusss: 你不吃，去医院化验个白细胞还能知道是不是发炎了
<jusss> onlylove: 浓的
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 买三挫伦, 一天三次, 饭前服用.
<O0XX> jusss: 现在已经不管用了
<onlylove> jusss: 你和我说清鼻涕……又说浓痰……
<jusss> …
<jusss> onlylove: 对呀
<onlylove> jusss: 寒热交加的感冒，你自己玩吧
<jusss> onlylove: 感冒清鼻涕，咳嗽浓的
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 我胡说的, 你别乱吃.
<jusss> 光买药已经花50了
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 你要是头孢都吃了, 那应该没啥事了.
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你先当风寒感冒治呗，到时候再说
<onlylove> jusss: 一般的会变风热
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 你这情况, 其实罗红霉素就够了.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:http://www.douban.com/group/topic/63069802/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 刚吃了一瓶100片三挫伦
<jusss> 吃的头孢克肟
<onlylove> jusss: 头孢不是随便乱吃滴，不然也不会被列为处方药了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，但是药房上来就给你推荐很贵的中药
<jusss> 我还是喜欢吃头孢，见效快
<onlylove> jusss: 多贵啊？一包风寒和一包清开灵，用不了60吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，为啥推荐中药，因为，有的职业不能吃西药
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的没听过，，，
<onlylove> jusss: 推荐中药，一个是保险。另一个贵，貌似有钱赚
<onlylove> jusss: 风寒感冒颗粒
<onlylove> jusss: 清开灵滴丸
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 确定没听过？
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 安装阿里一键web安装包出现错误哪位大神帮助下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466775 QQ截图20141211100652.jpg 安装阿里云的web一键安装包时 有几个目录始终无法自动创建 报错：no such file or directory 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeetec — 2014-12-11 10:38
<jusss> 海盗湾挂了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 中药并不保险. 中药危害大得很, 比如云南白药.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 本来能愈合的, 涂上云南白药, 烂了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 中医黑死一边去
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 云南白药是医生让你涂的还是自己摸上去的
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 自己不是医生乱用药，还怪中药，我也是醉了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 已经有皮肤科医生说了, 云南白药任何时候都不能用
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 还有，云南白药是什么时候的东西你知道不？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 看到狄仁杰剧情里面有云南白药我就笑翻了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 差不多国民党成立前的东西
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你知道就行了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 还有，那个皮肤科医生的话，也不能全信
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 尽信书不如无书
<O0XX> onlylove: 中医粉？
<onlylove> O0XX: 我不是中医粉，但是看不惯无脑黑
<onlylove> O0XX: 中医再没用，在中国用了几千年了
<O0XX> onlylove:赞
<onlylove> O0XX: 丫丫的西医再灵，不也才几百年么？到底是外来和尚会念经
<onlylove> O0XX: 看见那些无脑黑，我就呵呵下
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: http://finance.jrj.com.cn/2014/04/24175117105206.shtml   <-  美国药监局都是无脑黑
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 美国药监局首度回应云南白药事件：含毒禁售-财经频道-金融界
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 是药三分毒
<O0XX> onlylove: 话说计算机科学也才不到100年吧？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你敢说西药就没毒？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 但是能到达被禁售的
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你解释下PPA？
<yunfan> kandu: 那书说过 nand和nor都可以
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 懒得理你
<yunfan> kandu: 我昨天刚做完ALU的实现
<onlylove> O0XX: 我和你说，文革之前，中国的计算机水平和世界进度基本是一致的，你信不
<O0XX> onlylove: 不知道，但是我知道共产主义也才几百年
<jzp113> 文革？
<onlylove> O0XX: 计算机科学，是因为二战吧，enigma知道吧
<O0XX> onlylove:哎尼玛？
<onlylove> O0XX: 共产主义，我就呵呵下，你被骗的还少？
<O0XX> onlylove:不知道
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: enigma难道不是 诶你干嘛?
<onlylove> O0XX: 德国二战期间的密码加密工具，enigma
<MSErgo4K> 错了
<jzp113> 那时候那个不叫计算机吧
<MSErgo4K> 嗯你干嘛?
<O0XX> onlylove: 不知道...
<O0XX> onlylove: 知识渊博壕
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 知识渊博壕
<jzp113> 图灵机
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 私聊?
<onlylove> O0XX: 为了破解这个加密工具，有个人叫艾伦图灵
<O0XX> onlylove: 那个gay?
<onlylove> O0XX: 图灵是谁我不用说了吧
<jzp113> 你要说计算机
<jzp113> 古代就发明了
<onlylove> jzp113: 算盘么
<jzp113> 算盘就是
 * MSErgo4K 感觉珠算要来了
<onlylove> O0XX: 马克思个大骗子
 * MSErgo4K 绳结也要来了
<onlylove> O0XX: 我就懒得说了
<onlylove> O0XX: 你自己搜亚细亚生产模式去
<jzp113> 现代意义上的计算机
<O0XX> onlylove: 嗯，还有那个大胡子恩格斯
<jzp113> 是eniac
<O0XX> onlylove:都是人渣
<onlylove> O0XX: 所以所谓的共产主义，都是大忽悠
<O0XX> onlylove: 嗯嗯，但是这个并不妨碍共产主义才有了几百年吧？
<onlylove> O0XX: 马克思明确指出过，东方有自己的亚细亚模式，
<onlylove> O0XX: 但是你看现在的共产主义者，有几个知道的
<jzp113> ubuntu 每次挂起后网络不能自动重新连接啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 几百年咋了
<jzp113> 呵呵 马克思
<O0XX> onlylove:我不知道啊，但是这个并不妨碍共产主义才有了几百年吧？
<onlylove> O0XX: 不妨碍，社会总要进步不是，太超前是不是作死
<O0XX> jzp113: 什么网卡？
<onlylove> O0XX: 微软很早之前就有过平板电脑的概念
<jzp113> 他吃喝嫖赌一应俱全
<jzp113> O0XX, 网卡？
<O0XX> jzp113:无限网卡
<O0XX> jzp113: rtl的？
<jzp113> 有线啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 但是咋样，平板是谁搞起来的，不是最近几年？
<onlylove> O0XX: 微软提平板那可是上世纪90年代的事情
<jzp113> 820.1x协议
<O0XX> jzp113: 学校的那种验证？
<jzp113> O0XX, 每次挂起都要输入一次密码 重新启动就不用
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: h3c的?
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 把联网扔你的路由器里面去.
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, drcom
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: drcom的没碰过
<jzp113> 额 还要买台路由器
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 很值啊, 你在学校里, 还可以离线下载六维.
<jzp113> 还要刷机
<jzp113> 额 无所谓
<jzp113> 我对六维空间死心了
<jzp113> 上传流量搞死我了
<jzp113> 我用ipv4线路也快 10m/s
<jzp113> 无所谓了
<jzp113> O0XX, 咋解决
<O0XX> jzp113:不知道，我从没用过什么drcom或者h3c
<jzp113> O0XX, 每次挂起都要输入一次密码 重新启动就不用。怎么回事
 * O0XX 哎，没上过大学的人啊...
<jzp113> O0XX, 都一样吧
 * O0XX 羡慕你们这些大学生
<jzp113> O0XX, 是不是挂起时网卡没有stop啊
<O0XX> jzp113: 真不懂啊
<jzp113> 哦 算了
 * O0XX 羡慕你们这些上过 大学 的人
<jzp113> O0XX, 早几天写了个一键评价老师的脚本
 * O0XX 大学肯定特别爽
<jzp113> O0XX, 没学校警告了
<O0XX> jzp113: 哈哈
<kandu> yunfan: 我在那 n2t 官网看了下， 第七章开始就没有 reading 部分下载了?
<kandu> yunfan: 要买实体书才能看么？
<jzp113> O0XX, 你不是有同学在我们学校吗？
<O0XX> jzp113: 高中同学啊
<O0XX> jzp113: 当初真应该好好学习... 跟别人一样也去上 大学
<jzp113> O0XX, 额还不是一样
<jzp113> O0XX, 我对垃圾学校死心了
<O0XX> jzp113: 不是啊，这上过 大学 的和没上过 大学 的就是不一样
<O0XX> jzp113: 上过 就是经历
<jzp113> O0XX, 在上面插入语句的例子中，我们刻意展示一些表达式语言框架不同的操作,在通常情况下，插入语句使用Connection将编译好的参数传送到execute()方法中,它们不需要使用 values。
<jzp113> 就这句话 老师说我没水平翻译出来。就没给我过
<MSErgo4K> 上过 大学 的, 就是厉害
<MSErgo4K> 羡慕
<O0XX> jzp113: 你这是作业？
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 额不要水我了
<O0XX> jzp113: 翻译课？
<jzp113> Our insert example above was intentionally a little drawn out to show some various behaviors of expression language constructs
<jzp113> 这是英文原句
<jzp113> O0XX, 选修课
<onlylove> jzp113: 你听 O0XX在哪装
<aotianlong> 兄弟们
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 受不了
<jzp113> O0XX, 我早就看出来了
<aotianlong> 我有域名被盗了，有能找回域名有经验的人不
<aotianlong> 兄弟们~
<_olo_> 伙计们
<aotianlong> 出来溜溜~
<aotianlong> 实名注册的域名都能被盗
<aotianlong> 我也是醉了
<jzp113> O0XX, 那天我在技校安装监控。有个女生问我干啥。我说小学妹啊不努力天天就和我洋扛梯子安装网线
<aotianlong> 老外还死活不给我找回来
<onlylove> 域名被盗，你TM逗我
<aotianlong> 我想想也逗
<onlylove> 你过期了没续费吧
<aotianlong> 从未想过域名都被盗
<jzp113> 多少？
<aotianlong> 账户被黑了
<aotianlong> 该死的csdn
<aotianlong> 忘记改godaddy密码了
<jzp113> 是不是个蛮吊的名字
<onlylove> jzp113: 你……吓唬人没你这样的
<aotianlong> 有木有人跟我一样悲剧的
<jzp113> 屌丝没钱买域名
<aotianlong> ...
<jzp113> 盗回来
<jzp113> 你是没社工了?
<aotianlong> 被社工了
<kandu> jzp113: 还有翻译课?
<jzp113> en
<jzp113> kandu 选修课
<kandu> O0XX: 大学 是谁？给我介绍介绍?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 对了，你要是没事拿着白药说事，那咱也说下西药，红药水和PPA被禁售之前用了好多年吧，有人怀疑有毒么
<kandu> jzp113: 上述我们的插入示例有意地写得冗长一些，以更好地展现表达语言的构建时的一些不同行为表现。
<O0XX> kandu: 不知道啊，我都听他们说上着很爽
<jzp113> http://tom.gitbooks.io/sqlalchemy/ 看看我渣渣翻译
<kandu> jzp113: 这样译怎么样?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: sqlalchemy
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 比我好
<kandu> jzp113: s/语言的构建/语言构建
<jzp113> 第一句有问题
<jzp113> kandu markdown蛮好用的
<jzp113> 可惜作者死的早
<kandu> jzp113: 写非常短小的东西是挺好用的
<jzp113> 恩
<aotianlong> 哪儿个作者死了
<aotianlong> markdown?
<jzp113> 恩
<aotianlong> ...
<jzp113> 你不知道啊
<jzp113> 自杀的
<aotianlong> 我只知道有以个写linux文件系统的程序员杀妻
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 顾城也杀妻
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 紫药水明显有毒不能用啊.
<aotianlong> 英语不好
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 红药水我倒是没了解过.
<aotianlong> 看不明白
<aotianlong> Aaron Hillel Swartz (November 8, 1986 – January 11, 2013) was an American computer programmer, writer, political organizer and Internet hacktivist who committed suicide in the context of a prosecution that was widely believed to be overly zealous and inappropriate. Swartz was involved in the development of the web feed format RSS[3] and the Markdown publishing format,[4] the organization Creative Commons,[5] the website framework
<aotianlong> web.py[6] and the social news site, Reddit, in which he became a partner after its merger with his company, Infogami.[i]
<aotianlong> Swartz's work also focused on sociology, civic awareness and activism.[7][8] He helped launch the Progressive Change Campaign Committee in 2009 to learn more about effective online activism. In 2010 he became a research fellow at Harvard University's Safra Research Lab on Institutional Corruption, directed by Lawrence Lessig.[9][10] He founded the online group Demand Progress, known for its campaign against the Stop Online Piracy Act.
<jzp113> 吃饭去
<^k^> aotianlong:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jzp113> 哎 掉线太频繁了
<aotianlong> .
<jzp113> 看中文的就可以啦
<aotianlong> 86年啊
<aotianlong> 这么年轻就挂了
<jzp113> 牛b人都短命
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你连紫药水和红药水都分不明白，紫药水依旧在用，红药水已经禁用很久了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 谁说我不明白了, 我说过, 我不了解红药水, 但是紫药水不能乱用. 这叫分不明白? 别扯了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 由此看，你对中医的黑，也是单纯的为了黑而黑，看，白药有毒，被禁售了，中医有毒
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你上面说的是，紫药水明显有毒不能用，现在改口不能乱用
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 那我改回去, 就是不能用
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 怎么了?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 真可惜，紫药水还在用
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你愿意用你就用呗
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 还记得瑞星和360的梗不
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 从来不知道
 * MSErgo4K 求最小代价取住房公积金
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 和你吵架没意思，你比nyfair差远了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: sfbuy现在太脑残了，物品超过1000就必须要你拆箱
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 好久没海淘了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 以后还是直邮吧
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 好多不支持的啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 如果买个笔记本, 超过1000了, 怎么拆啊?
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 拆了当零件进来，在组装 lol
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ... ... ...
<O0XX> freeflying:赞，顺丰完了再开一个sfrepair
<onlylove> freeflying: 拆到多零碎？
<O0XX> freeflying: 一条龙
<onlylove> freeflying: 不会把电容啥的都吹下来吧，我没焊台，怎么焊显卡啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总又买啥本子啦？
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马很羡慕么？
<yunfan> kandu: 不用吧 你去网上搜 计算机系统要素 还有中文版本的  他明明是提供pdf的哈
<nyfair> 诸君，我问个问题
<palomino|working> 一直羡慕侯总啊 onlylove
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，牛牛，你又肿么了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你那台x1c3 已经free了, 还不快借? 小心被人抢先
<O0XX> nyfair: 牛牛牛牛包养我
<nyfair> 360是从chromium里混出来的，还加了一堆花哨的功能，为毛内存占用比chrome却少很多？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 从来没见候总炫4K屏
<onlylove> nyfair: 比chromium呢
<nyfair> 不知道，chromium没同步，用起来不爽
<kandu> yunfan: 哦，这好。
<nyfair> 那我干脆换360得了
<palomino|working> 侯总不屑于用台式机大概 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，也是
<MSErgo4K> palomino|working: 笔记本也有4k屏幕的了吧?
<kandu> yunfan: 那每节课的 project lecture 部分，是放 reading 前看好，还是看完 reading 再看?
<onlylove> nyfair: 为何不给chromium添加一个sync插件呢
<MSErgo4K> palomino|working: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834317540
<onlylove> nyfair: 360还有啥功能吸引你
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Lenovo Y50 4K (59425943) Gaming Laptop Intel Core i7 4700HQ (2.40GHz) 16GB Memory 256GB SSD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M 2GB 15.6" 4K Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 下下下 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42240
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | BitTorrent发布基于Torrent的浏览器
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 就是在ZUO，土豪马的双titan都吃力，他一个GTX860M想做甚
<nyfair> onlylove: 没有，但是同样的功能，360比chrome快
<palomino|working> 有么?笔记本我看到最高是3200x1800的 MSErgo4K
<palomino|working> 也许有4k的但没量产吧
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: alenware有SLI的时候也没见用4K
<nyfair> 而且chrome不让人装不是g婊store下载的crx
<yunfan> kandu: 当然是看完以后再做了
<MSErgo4K> palomino|working: 我刚给你的链接啊.
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才有个小老鼠莫名其妙进了我的垃圾桶
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 手机2k+的屏幕都不少了
<yunfan> 不过我又给他放了
<palomino|working> :O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马不用看，联想就是在zuo 单个的860M而已，你双titan都吃力
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 反正我没用过, 不知道
<palomino|working> 别打游戏就行了 onlylove
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 求用手机玩刺客信条
<onlylove> palomino|working: 靠，不打游戏买电脑做甚
<palomino|working> 笔记本啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机陪我玩洛奇英雄传
<palomino|working> 打游戏不适合啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看到岛国妹子和各种奇奇怪怪的东西papapa？
<onlylove> yunfan: 它怎么进去的……
<palomino|working> 笔记本对我来说唯一的用途就是出差时收邮件/改代码用
<palomino|working> 笔记本是颈椎的敌人
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我也不想用笔记本游戏，但是……北漂……
<palomino|working> 能不用尽量不用
<kandu> onlylove: 860m 是笔记本玩游戏用的么?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求拯救
<palomino|working> 接个外接显示器吧 onlylove
<onlylove> kandu: 开玩笑，860M是笔记本里面的中高端卡了，当然是玩游戏用的
<onlylove> kandu: 看我现在的740M，就是个笑话，号称游戏本的，基本都是750M或者更高级的
<palomino|working> 我看得980m sli还差不多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 其实我觉得够呛
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也想知道
<onlylove> palomino|working: 笔记本显卡也就大概台式机卡的三分之一的能力
<palomino|working> 最近的貌似很给力了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 发热和功耗两样就卡死了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 笔记本适配器最大多少瓦的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以笔记本显卡肯定大幅度阉割
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，我看 jd 上装了 860m 的 6000 起价，还以为是普通显卡.. 现在的笔电比以前便宜好多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你电源至少500W吧？你知道笔记本适配器很多都是90瓦的
<palomino|working> kepler和maxwell性能差距补那么夸张了 onlylove
<palomino|working> http://img5.pcpop.com/ArticleImages/0x0/3/3278/003278033.jpg onlylove
<palomino|working> look
<onlylove> palomino|working: 再夸张也没用
<onlylove> palomino|working: 笔记本自己先天不足
<palomino|working> 980m差不多有980 2/3的性能了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那为啥980用那么多电！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那么高的TDP作甚去了
<palomino|working> 980 tdp还高啊
<palomino|working> 不才100多w么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当然了，如果是1300x768的分辨率，当我没说
<onlylove> palomino|working: 才100多啊？笔记本整机还没100呢
<palomino|working> 那是显卡啊
<palomino|working> 980m哪有那么高
<onlylove> palomino|working: CPU不要电？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以，那些图，看看就好
<palomino|working> 你都打游戏了
<palomino|working> 还不插着电源么
<onlylove> 我是打游戏，
<palomino|working> 能配980m的本
<onlylove> 我也插着电源
<palomino|working> 电源能少于100w么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不会少于100也高不到哪里去
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果一个笔记本带着一个450W的电源，你可以想象下
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当年买GTX460的时候，MSI给的电源建议功率是450
<palomino|working> 台式机也用不着450w啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，硬盘，CPU都要用电
<palomino|working> 我现在350w电源带着gtx680呢
<palomino|working> video[Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller]
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 显示不出来
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我不知道，反正我家小伙伴为了那个460愣是买了个450的电源
<palomino|working> 厂商得说个保险点的
 * O0XX 听土豪晒装备
<palomino|working> 万一说少了出问题他负不起责任啊
<leeeee> ++
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还有，现在很多电源虚标的，如果功率不足，显卡性能也打折扣
<palomino|working> 功率不足时驱动会给提示的...我看见过...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马你换个大电源，没准双泰坦4K就妥妥的了
<O0XX> leeeee: 你来啦
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹纸好
<palomino|working> 我的电源当然没问题... onlylove
<palomino|working> 当初是为了配3显卡买的1200w
<leeeee> 大家好呀
 * palomino|working momo leeeee 
<^k^> leeeee:点点点.  13:33
<leeeee> onlylove：5s买了标婷没？
<onlylove> 3显卡……
<onlylove> 土豪马又在晒装备了！都三显卡了！
<onlylove> leeeee: 我肿么知道
<onlylove> ssssss: 粗来，妹纸找你
 * leeeee 抱抱 palomino|working
<onlylove> ssssss: 办事效率太低怎么讨妹纸喜欢啊
<nyfair> 你们这些坏淫，都不陪我玩游戏
<palomino|working> 没有...从没买过3显卡- -
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1597444
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本特别国会将举行首相指名选举 安倍或再任首相 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 安倍大法好
<slucx> ssssss: 你换马甲了啊
<O0XX> leeeee: 求抱抱
 * leeeee 抱抱大家
<O0XX> leeeee: 求单独抱抱
<yunfan> nyfair: 还是贵国的股市大法好啊 三天一收割 比种庄稼省事多了
 * nyfair 咪啪
<leeeee> 。。。。。
<leeeee> 牛牛姐
<nyfair> yunfan: 真别说，这一个半月股市爽死了，我在考虑要不要不上班了
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是前几天已经大跌了？ 难道你是大空头？
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 你做空了?
<nyfair> yunfan: 我3千点就出货了，少赚了半天钱啊
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: ... ... 包养我吧
<kandu> nyfair: 牛X
<yunfan> nyfair: 求股神包养 每天保证10次
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 天朝单买又不能做空，难道买债券养那群光拿钱的白眼狼？
<yunfan> 怎么不能做空
<yunfan> 做空只是种思路 又不是非得按照特定步骤来
<nyfair> yunfan: 求消息帝指教
 * O0XX 额，没人抱...
<onlylove> 唉……牛牛就是牛牛
<onlylove> O0XX: 不能乱抱的，被adam知道了就完蛋了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你找人借股票抛售不就行了
<nyfair> 3k点那天我一看新浪财经，明年5k点，麻蛋赶紧跑
<yunfan> nyfair: 这几天大跌 你正可以收购 还别人多点 你还可以赚点
<nyfair> 嗯，是要收购了，这几天看好外贸类的
<yunfan> 不过这种玩法适合大资本家
<nyfair> 据说嘻嘻要来视察这边
<yunfan> 像那种想搞收购的
<yunfan> 我还是喜欢土地流转 可惜没钱买
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 聊天应用需要解决三大挑战：选择聊天对象，寻找聊天室和列出聊天朋友列表。µChat使用磁链去解决了问题，用户通过磁链进入聊天室，从聊天室里看到聊天对象；当你和某人加为好友后，你们两人将加入一个相同的唯一磁链。    <--   这也叫去中心...
<nyfair> 日元跌，安倍王！破五再连任！破四当天皇！
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 磁链的话
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42239
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 选择流亡的俄罗斯程序员Pavel Durov
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 磁链指向的, 不是一个中心吗?
<yunfan> 我看人民币估计也想借股市崩盘来跌
<yunfan> 这样刚好救出口
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42240
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | BitTorrent发布基于Torrent的浏览器
<nyfair> bittorent绝对不能信任啊，我都不用utorrent了
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像昨天看跌破6.20？
<nyfair> 宁可信渣雷
<onlylove> nyfair: 渣雷不也用bittorrent协议么
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 得要 绝对去中心的  bt的还有个tracker不好
<onlylove> nyfair: 渣雷因为自己的服务器上有资源
<nyfair> onlylove: 渣雷没utorrent那么多广告
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近应该不会明目张胆的跌
<nyfair> 不过现在是115大法好时代
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我现在就是想找个绝对的去中心的软件, 想看看怎么实现的
<onlylove> nyfair: 咩？utorrent有广告？
<onlylove> nyfair: 很久没用那东西了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你应该几年没用了，utorrent被bittorrent收购后就全是广告
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 这个我早想好了 构建一套p2p网络的api 然后让不同的人在这个基础上搭建不同的应用 壮大这个网络
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 最好是搭建个类似猫扑 b站这种娱乐站点 可以网络很多节点
<yunfan> 然后我们再搞点别的想搞的
<nyfair> 但是旧版的utorrent很多功能都没有
<onlylove> nyfair: windows用渣雷，linux用transsmission……哦，是好久么用那东西了
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 网络api本身不需要中心?
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得那东西有个web页面来着
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 不需要 又不是没有绝对去中心化的网络
<yunfan> 他们的问题就是他们自己还提供软件 这样他们或多或少服务质量不行
<yunfan> 导致没什么人用
<yunfan> 而没什么人用 网络质量就更差
<yunfan> 这是p2p网络的一个通病
<nyfair> transmission之类的东西在windows上太垃圾了，还不如直接aria2
<nyfair> 百度离线，渣雷离线，115离线
<yunfan> 最好是先弄个api协议  不管他架设在哪些网络上
<yunfan> 先通过这个构建一个低安全级别的基础网络
<yunfan> 然后在这个上面再弄个高安全级别的通信网
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你那个搞定没？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 搞udev那个去了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:那个找里老板啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那我先去搞定.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 先triaged
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 恩.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:咱们的工作就是triage
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 要是有这么个东西 弄个b站什么的肯定火得一塌糊涂 因为匿名性 还不怕审查
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 其实, 抓个更细致的udev就行了
<O0XX> yunfan: 会被党国搞的
<yunfan> O0XX: 放出协议 自己不要实现
<onlylove> nyfair: transmission又不在Windows上用，windows有渣雷
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且下磁链和BT才用，ed2k吗不还有
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛在linux下面下ed2k用啥
<lainme> onlylove: amule?
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，我格掉archlinux很多年了
<palomino|working> 我一般用amule-daemon+amulegui onlylove
 * nyfair win8.1最牛系统，谁不服谁就是不客观
<palomino|working> amule太容易崩了,只能daemon+gui才行 onlylove
<nyfair> http://item.jd.com/1209056.html 话说jd这评论是托么？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【努比亚小牛3 Z7mini 16G】努比亚（nubia）小牛3 Z7 mini 4G手机（全黑）LTE/WCDMA/TD-SCDMA/EVDO 双卡双待【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<palomino|working> 是说第一个评论么.. nyfair
<nyfair> 嗯
<palomino|working> 太神了
<onlylove> lainme: amule不靠谱，你看土豪马说的
<lainme> onlylove: 还行吧。那你用amulegui吧，不过我记得不是特别好用
<nyfair> onlylove: ed2k这个协议都死得差不多了，没必要继续用了吧
<onlylove> lainme: 没事，其实我想，有没有那种支持下载的路由，我登进去丢个任务就好
<onlylove> nyfair: 有些东西用ed2k啊，而且bt容易死种子啊
<onlylove> lainme: 我记得utorrent那个web端口就不错
 * nyfair 离线
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪类东西啊
<palomino|working> 我试过在路由器上跑transmission
<palomino|working> 但是下载速度很差劲
<palomino|working> 远不如我在电脑上跑deluge
<onlylove> nyfair: 以前在verycd上下过mp3，后来和谐了，不过好久没下了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，其实我的意思是，你有daemon就行，留一个web端口，我进去管理，gui没必要
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不好么？
<palomino|working> amule的webui我记得不老好用的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 通过连接localhost:端口号登陆进去，然后添加管理任务
<onlylove> palomino|working: 很久之前有web迅雷的
<palomino|working> 不用这么麻烦吧,直接远程起一个amulegui连就行
<onlylove> palomino|working: 算了，我还是搞迅雷吧……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反正这东西通杀好用
<palomino|working> 哦
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 没在路由器上用过
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * palomino|working slaps roylez again
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<O0XX> roylez: 赞
<onlylove> 反正我平时用windows的时间多
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 蛙蛙, 系统的dns缓存, 怎么清空啊? 我改了个hosts, 貌似没效果?
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: linux？ 不知道……
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 昂...
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: ^^
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 看pppoe的脚本，似乎重启network就行
<roylez> O0XX: 推荐你买房 http://beijing.anjuke.com/prop/view/A249392979?from=structured_dict&spread=filtersearch_p
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【多图】《麦田认证房》单价4.6万首付 300签合同 接受贷款 独家, 慧谷根园二手房, 4室2厅3卫, 1200万元 - 北京安居客
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 这么麻烦... 好吧
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我换台电脑
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 但是ethernet确实不清楚
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 昂. :-)
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5e754dec0101c96b.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 清空Linux下的DNS缓存_漫步云端_新浪博客
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你看这样好用不
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 看过这个, 我没用这些东西
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: nscd也么有么
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 找到了个dns-clean, 看名字是干这个的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 没有啊.
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0dns-down "0dns-clean"
<O0XX> roylez: 房壕
<_olo_> 有啥 usrscript 可以将网页里的 SimSun 给替换掉呀？
<nyfair> solidot越看越像新闻联播
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 好像这脚本里面就是重启network来着
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我也觉得有可能, 所以在用另外一台机器搞
<nyfair> _olo_: userscript无解，对付不了ajax
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 啊，不对，你看脚本，是恢复resolve.conf文件
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 貌似这样清不了dns
<_olo_> nyfair: css3 呢？
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 另外，host命令好像不查/etc/hosts的
<nyfair> _olo_: 可
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 你在用ubuntu嘛? /etc/init.d/dns-clean 这个名字很诱人啊
<_olo_> nyfair: if SimSun; then NoSimSun; fi;  类似酱紫的逻辑有吗？
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 你自己看/etc/ppp/ip-down.d/0dns-down啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 昂.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://m.newsmth.net/article/CreditCard/98758
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<demonkit> 插个体外话啊, 上面发广告的哥们也是蛮拼的
<O0XX> ssssss: http://m.newsmth.net/article/CreditCard/98758
<MSErgo4K> demonkit: 谁发广告了?
<demonkit> 题外
<O0XX> demonkit: 这是暴露了么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.10安装后启动就黑屏了，求大神解答！！万分感谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466779 XN`4Q%AD_(`9BIT@2_Y43Q3.jpgubuntu 14.10在vmware下安装成功后，启动就黑屏了，连登陆界面也没有，命令行也进不去。之前以为是安装出错了就重新安装了一遍也是不行， 求大神解
<^k^>  ─> 答呀！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 edison429 — 2014-12-11 14:03
<onlylove> windows下面的firefox为何如此渣
<ssssss> O0XX: 其实这种拒收就可以了吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 到付啊？
<O0XX> ssssss: 不好说
<ssssss> O0XX: 应该是用的顺丰的代收货款服务
<ssssss> O0XX: 顺丰有代收款服务，光运费没有 198
 * nyfair 一年在github上check-in了14次
<O0XX> ssssss: 你上次跟我说的你接的电话是吧？
<ssssss> O0XX: 恩啊
 * nyfair 真是太努力了，好棒好棒
<ssssss> O0XX: 有顺丰快递员在论坛回过，这种拒收之后直接就扔了的，退给他们他们不要，退回去的话得他们付两次运费
<O0XX> ssssss:这么厉害...
<ssssss> O0XX: 最近交行的 3D 眼镜和广发的提额很火啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 广发提额啥典故？
<ssssss> O0XX: 最近两个月办下来广发卡的，都接到提额的诈骗电话了
<O0XX> ssssss: 提额也能诈骗？
<ssssss> O0XX: 说给你提额，要你卡号，有效期，安全码，然后让你再提交一下短信验证码。。。。。
<ssssss> 双币卡的话连验证码都省了。。。
<ssssss> O0XX: 这两家基本上看现象就是邮政搞的鬼
<abgood> 现在找工作容易不？
<O0XX> ssssss: 他们还说有 被拓印的
<O0XX> ssssss: 收到信了发现 信封被拓印了
<ssssss> O0XX: 拦截账单的话，都用不着高科技，平信也没地方查
<O0XX> ssssss: 平信上没电话吧？
<ssssss> 等等我看看，
<O0XX> ssssss: 你居然还收纸质账单...
<kandu> yunfan: 有没有快捷点的写法？比如 or8way, 我现在就写8条。有没有像 for 循环这样的语句?
<ssssss> O0XX: 还真没电话
<O0XX> ssssss: 我觉得应该没有
<ssssss> O0XX: 那就奇葩了，他们从哪里搞来的我的交行的信息，这个信息应该是一年前的
<O0XX> ssssss: 估计就是寄卡的那个挂号信
<ssssss> O0XX: 应该是
<ssssss> O0XX: 反正他们就知道个地址、名字、电话
<ssssss> O0XX: 丫们还能通过邮寄信息大概猜一下有效期
<O0XX> ssssss: 对，所以还是中信i白这种靠谱，EMS
<ssssss> O0XX: 扯淡
<ssssss> O0XX: 我的广发就是 EMS
<O0XX> ssssss: 好吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 中信的如风达还可以吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 自己的快递公司
<ssssss> O0XX: 照样接电话，而且 EMS 的人直接会问你，你的白金卡激活了吧。。。。
<ssssss> 那些货也知道 EMS 里面是白金卡
<O0XX> ssssss: http://bbs.51credit.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1919287&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 卡友小心，有人冒充光大银行打电话来忽悠说提额度！（9月6号更新，今天又有电话打来） - 光大信用卡专区 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛
<O0XX> ssssss:就这种吧？
<ssssss> O0XX: 你去广发区看，一堆
<O0XX> ssssss: 还好这种野鸡我都没有...
<ssssss> O0XX: 这期的周周刷开搞没有
<O0XX> ssssss: 还没
<ssssss> 也是自行车
<slucx> 为啥我感觉机械键盘比较累手？
<O0XX> ssssss: 我准备帐篷或者刀
<O0XX> ssssss: 就不着急了
<ssssss> 好吧
<ssssss> O0XX: 关键居然真的有人上当
<ssssss> O0XX: 给人提供那些信息
<O0XX> ssssss:总有不规范的
<O0XX> ssssss: 我去渤海办卡，居然柜员让我提供手机验证码
<onlylove> O0XX: 如风达……招行的也是啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 我想了想，还是给了
<ssssss> O0XX: 借记卡没啥怕的吧
<onlylove> 这够了，那个SB广播突然响了！
<O0XX> ssssss: 不一定啊
<blackshark910> ！
<blackshark910> 聊啥呢？
<O0XX> ssssss: 之前他们银行有过偷偷给用户开网银然后偷钱的
<onlylove> blackshark910: 信用卡，办不
<O0XX> ssssss: 渤海不正规
<O0XX> ssssss: 所以要提防点
<ssssss> O0XX: 建行改预留手机号，业务员会用自己的手机给你打通电话验证。。。
<blackshark910> ！！。。
 * ssssss 以上就是获得建行妹子手机号的方式，不谢
<O0XX> ssssss: 这个华夏也这样...
<O0XX> ssssss:不过华夏是用座机
<ssssss> 座机没得玩
<blackshark910> ⊙﹏⊙妹子手机号啊
<O0XX> ssssss:关键是好看不
<ssssss> O0XX: 远远不如招商
<ssssss> O0XX: 四大很多大妈吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 你觉得那个银行的柜员最漂亮？
<O0XX> ssssss:北京工行很多妹纸
<onlylove> O0XX: 我见过的是招行的一个
<blackshark910> 前台门面的估计质量应该不错吧
<ssssss> O0XX: 我真没见过工行的妹子
<onlylove> O0XX: 你的问总体的还是个别的
<ssssss> O0XX: 去过三次，每次遇到的年龄一定在 40 以上
<onlylove> O0XX: 我见过个别的话，招行的
<ssssss> 还是得属小招吧
<ssssss> 不过银行里面我去的很少
<ssssss> 不过招行妹子的业务水平是客服里面最靠谱的
<ssssss> ssssss: 中信的客服就没法提了
<ssssss> O0XX: ^^
<O0XX> ssssss: 妹子漂亮的话，找个柜员还不错...
<onlylove> 众士兵：“渴……渴……”
<onlylove> 曹操：“大家再坚持一会！我曾经到过这个地方，记得附近有一座梅林，再走一会可能就到了”
<onlylove> 众士兵：“噢￣￣￣￣有梅子吃呀￣￣￣噢￣￣￣”
<onlylove> 半个时辰后，曹仁：“主公！探险队找到了大量的水源！”
<onlylove> 曹操：“哈哈哈哈，大家听到了吗？终于有水喝啦”
<onlylove> 众士兵：“不去……一定要找到梅子……”
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ssssss> o
<onlylove> 段子而已……为啥分了这么多行！
<ssssss> O0XX: 我之前想用一下中信的虚拟卡，打过去丫的客服没听说过，直接说根本没有这样的业务，她不知道，也不能问别人，就是没有！！ 我说没有就是没有这业务
<O0XX> ssssss:录音转经理
<O0XX> ssssss: 屡试不爽
<O0XX> ssssss: 每个银行都可以用
<ssssss> O0XX: 她说了，不能转
<ssssss> O0XX: 就是没这个业务，你要咨询别的嘛
<O0XX> ssssss: 好吧,我还是真没打过中信的
<ssssss> O0XX: 她会很耐心的跟你解释，真的没有这业务…………
<O0XX> ssssss:没经理的话，应该都有一个专门的投诉建议的
<ssssss> 不让你投诉
<ssssss> 你咨询的业务没有，投诉个啥劲
<O0XX> ssssss: 哈哈
<O0XX> ssssss:好执着的妹纸
<O0XX> ssssss:你可以考虑
<ssssss> 还是算了
<gfrog> ssssss: 再打一次，换个客服
<ssssss> gfrog: 恩，换到第三个终于解决了
<ssssss> gfrog: 解决方式是只有 master 卡才能开虚拟卡，我的 i白玩蛋去
<O0XX> ssssss: 你说这个啊
<MSErgo4K> lol~
<O0XX> ssssss: 中信的信用卡网银就有啊
<ssssss> 对啊
<O0XX> ssssss: 确实只有master能开
<ssssss> O0XX: 恩，最终我也得到那个答案了
<O0XX> ssssss: 赞执着
<O0XX> ssssss: 跟第一个那个妹纸太合适了
<ssssss> 别家的要是遇到不知道的问题都会去问问别人，中信的客服是自己不知道就是没有
<kandu> yunfan: 没这功能好烦，一个 mux4way16 也得写上150行, mux8way16得写接近300行
<O0XX> ssssss:问问他有没有男朋友
<O0XX> ssssss:她
<ssssss> 算了
<ssssss> O0XX: 卡多太悲剧，换个电话号码差点累死
<O0XX> ssssss: 所以我根本不敢换
<ssssss> 还有妈蛋的花旗卡的 T+3 还款…………
<O0XX> ssssss: 外资行就这样吧
<O0XX> ssssss:非工作日转帐都不入
<O0XX> ssssss: 这个老外真是不行
<onlylove> ssssss: 帝都的花旗在哪，我就见过ATM
<ssssss> onlylove: 我没见过
<O0XX> ssssss: onlylove 中关村就有一个
<onlylove> O0XX: 有咩，我就知道raycom A座有atm
<ssssss> O0XX: 关键连个电子邮件账单都没有
<O0XX> onlylove: http://j.map.baidu.com/P3Ciz
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 百度地图
<ssssss> 马蛋收到平信赶紧转账还款都不一定来得及
<O0XX> onlylove: 看右面
<O0XX> ssssss: 电子账单没有？
<ssssss> 融科不是哟一家么
<ssssss> O0XX: 没有电子账单，只能自己在网银查
<O0XX> ssssss:我每次去都跟他们说他们不接地气
<O0XX> ssssss: 他们每次都虚心接受
<ssssss> ……………………
<O0XX> ssssss: 估计他们自己也不知道
<O0XX> ssssss: 他们自己也知道
<jusss> nyfair: 犹太佬现在过安息日吗
<O0XX> ssssss: 还特别诚恳的说“我们确实不接地气”
<ssssss> 额
<O0XX> ssssss: 大有一种你来打我啊的感觉
<ssssss> O0XX: 我不知道国外的情况，难道老外也是跟花旗那样用卡的？
<O0XX> ssssss: 人家还真是
<ssssss> 好吧
<eexpss> ssssss: 你也搞一个这么妖的nick
<onlylove> O0XX: 擦，这啥应用，卡死
<O0XX> onlylove: 百度地图啊
<ssssss> O0XX: 话说你给的那个链接一个都不能看
<onlylove> ssssss: 对了，l5e今天来找过你，你知道呗
<ssssss> onlylove: 昨天百让妹子等了
<O0XX> ssssss:哪个？
<O0XX> ssssss: http://j.map.baidu.com/P3Ciz
<O0XX> ssssss:这个？
<ssssss> O0XX: ^^ 是 1024 那个
<O0XX> ssssss: 我回去给你看看啊
<ssssss> onlylove: 我不知道啊，我知道啥
<O0XX> ssssss: 你往后翻翻
<O0XX> ssssss: 前面的估计硬盘没空间了
<ssssss> 好吧
<O0XX> ssssss: 他这边太卡，能看也速度慢...但是他这每天更新的都是最新的，
<O0XX> 我一般找到番号然后去百度网盘下载，因为太新，基本都没屏蔽，直接在线看
<O0XX> ssssss:快叫我老司机
<ssssss> O0XX: 网盘里面存太多会不会寻衅滋事？
<O0XX> ssssss: 就当预览..
<O0XX> ssssss: 不会吧，我建了一个“共产党员先进性学习材料”的目录存
<O0XX> ssssss:应该没人查
<ssssss> 网盘咋下载番号
<ssssss> 现在不是应该用群众路线么
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 现在啥网盘还能存番号啊? 更别说下了.
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 对啊 , cc O0XX
<O0XX> ssssss: 哎...动脑子啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 十一届三中全会绝密资料
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 太新的就可以..
<ssssss> O0XX: 新的不行，没种啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 他屏蔽是有时间差的
<O0XX> ssssss: 反正我用1024那个网站屡试不爽
<ssssss> 老的没有了 新的种不够下载速度太慢
<ssssss> O0XX: 哪个网站？
<O0XX> ssssss: 就我发你那个啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .. ... .... 我不是那种随随便便找个片子看的!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 所以用我那个网站预览
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我是要, 特别漂亮, 特别喜欢, 用来收藏的!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:看见好的再下
<onlylove> O0XX: 人是有妹子的人
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我是个有节操, 有信仰的新一代安静美男子!
<blackshark910> 自己搜mteam
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 说的就跟 O0XX 没妹子似的....
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我只不过比 O0XX 更有节操而已.
<ssssss> onlylove: 说的就跟 O0XX 没妹子似的....
<onlylove> ssssss: 说的好像你也有妹子
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ssssss: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%97%E3%83%A9%E3%83%81%E3%83%8A%E8%90%AC%E5%B9%B4%E7%AD%86-3776-%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB%E3%82%B4%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5-PNB-10000-71-2/dp/B007R9Z3UO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1418283492&sr=8-3&keywords=3776
<ssssss> onlylove: 我没有
<ssssss> onlylove: 真没有
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： プラチナ萬年筆 #3776 ブルゴーニュ 細字 PNB-10000#71-2: 文房具・オフィス用品 价格:￥ 7,560
<onlylove> ssssss: 假的
<ssssss> 万年笔？ 啥？
<onlylove> ssssss: 我不信
<onlylove> ssssss: 钢笔
<ssssss> 不买不买
<ssssss> 我用 base 和 78g 双修妥妥的
<onlylove> ssssss: 能用一万年的笔，除了钢笔，没别的了吧
<blackshark910> 想买！没钱
<ssssss> 人仔还会继续跌么
<ssssss> 不对，早上来的那个土豪呢
 * jiero 刚才见到了移动营业厅里的美女，感慨，2年了上次也是你给我办理的卡。她说还记得我。我无语了呢。
<ssssss> pu 啥的
<jiero> ssssss: 时光荏苒呀。。。
<ssssss> jiero: 那算个P
<jiero> ssssss: 看 log
<jiero> ssssss:  人都老了~
<jiero> ssssss: 哈哈。和她的工作照片一比样子都不太一样了~
<ssssss> ……
<ssssss> ipad air2 是多大呢
<jiero> ssssss: 现在不是出3了吗？
<jiero>  ssssss 我高错了
<ssssss> jiero: 昂
<ssssss> 到底mini呢还是air呢
<jiero> ssssss: 和一斤膏药一样
<ssssss> 怎么都说 mini 太小了
<jiero> ssssss:  go surface pro
<jiero> ss
<jiero> ssssss:  SP3
<ssssss> jiero: 你用过这货么
<ssssss> jiero: 你试过这货的重量没有
<jiero> ssssss: 12寸的呀。
<jiero> ssssss: 你对比了大小了没
<jusss> http://m.hefei.cc/thread-127751-1-1.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 耶和华是如何给亚当戴绿帽子的 - 历史的世界 - 合肥论坛
<ssssss> jiero: 没有呢
<ssssss> jiero: 我还没碰过真的 air2
<jiero> ssssss: 屏幕大，拍照现场看效果倍儿棒
<jiero> ssssss: 要啥数码相机
<jiero> ssssss: 对了。我终于用了4G，直接从2G时代跳到4G呀。。。换卡了。
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: mini 看 pdf 到底太小不
<jiero> ssssss: 切切切
<jiero> ssssss: 看英文的就小了。看汉语的稍微凑合
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 看心情, 有人觉得kindle都不小
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 我觉得8英寸, 应该可以
<ssssss> 找个真机看看
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 。。。那是看什么样的PDF呀。有的人特别为kindle优化的pdf，我后来发现了是17px字的就大概可以。
<jiero> 很多古老的pdf 都是9px字。。。新的是12px字
<jiero> ssssss: sp3我就和syq一起看过而已。
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  我在想。怎么ntr呢。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: ntr? 你没这毅力
<jiero> ssssss:  教授 ntr 方法
<O0XX> ssssss:  教授 ntr 方法
<ssssss> 。。。
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  也是呀。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我一向顺其自然。。。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 换一个吧
<MSErgo4K> jiero: ntr很痛苦的
<kandu> ntr 是啥?
<jiero> kandu: 抢别人的人
<kandu> ..
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那天initramfs什么问题》
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 忘了，我打包的系统，然后tar还原的，chroot进去以后update initramfs了，然后
<O0XX> gfrog: 四万姐又放着了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 然后应该没啥问题啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 好吧，我不会写grub，就写了两行，一行是kernel 加路径另一行是initrd加路径
<onlylove> wzssyqa: grub4dos怎么写引导
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 引导jessie
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 关键是我一无是处哈~
<liuhangbin> hi all, 有人试过 mutt 同步 calendar 吗？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 好像是 title/kernel/initrd 吧？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我是这么写的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 一段一条引导
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 但是slax没问题啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: slax写的比我复杂多了
<wzssyqa> Debian有啥问题？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我不知道咋写
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 是富二代就够了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我就写kernel 然后后面跟路径， slax的引导后面好多参数
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你说给内核的参数啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 差不多吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 你干脆看这个list 算了 https:// twitter.com/Bensaying/lists/sex
<_olo_> Title: *HTTPS* ..xxXXxx.. (@ twitter.com)
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): https://
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 一般是不太需要参数的吧
<jiero> wzssyqa:  去北京投奔你了。
<O0XX> gfrog: 1024
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 反正我偷懒就写了kernel的路径和initrd的路径
<wzssyqa> jiero: 来吧
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 赶紧把他扔掉，丢给土豪荣
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 他会把你吃穷的，然后你就和我一样瘦了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，不，你就会比土豪荣还瘦了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 看谁靠得过谁
<O0XX> gfrog: 微薄上有没有
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  我啥富二代？
<O0XX> gfrog: 推不常上啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 果然标准金壕
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我比不过你
<gfrog> O0XX: 不玩儿微博
<O0XX> gfrog: list订阅后会显示在timeline么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 总是，我的问题就是，它在我的电脑上，不启动，到initramfs就停了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 要不是那个该死的软激活，我就把grub直接装mbr上了，不过我怀疑，东芝这主板的UEFI做的不像样，如果我改成legacy bios不用兼容会好点？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: initramfs怎么来的？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我都说了chroot以后update的
<^k^> kandu: define:ntr not defined.
<onlylove> kandu: 你搜ntr作甚
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 这两天忙，而且晚上困的要死，等周末再折腾
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 可能那个残了呗
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 残了啥意思……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我有啥办法修不
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 在chroot里，如果没有挂载 dev 什么的，可能会残废
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你先试试 update-initramfs -u 看看报错么
<wzssyqa> pity: 拜见pity
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我挂了，没报错
<kandu> onlylove: 刚看人在讨论，还以为是什么健身方式..
<onlylove> wzssyqa: mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<onlylove> wzssyqa: dev sys proc都挂了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 没改什么快捷方式？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 配置文件
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 老大，我菜鸟，改毛
<jiero> wzssyqa: 土豪荣和你差不多瘦了吗？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 要改也就改了下fstab
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 问题是那个肯定要改啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那我就不知道了
<jiero> happyaron: 现在你和 wzssyqa 一样瘦了？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 算了，当初当当和我说过超级麻烦的
<kandu> jiero: 听说四川，新疆，内蒙有些地方很好玩。什么时候我俩一块儿去耍耍? 你捎着我，我给你拎包跟后面就行。你吃肉我喝汤，你睡床我搭帐。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我回家有宽带的时候用hdmedia装吧，不折腾了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: tar迁移对我来说还是太复杂
<gfrog> O0XX: 会
<gfrog> O0XX: 哦，不会
<O0XX> gfrog: 那我订阅了有什么用？
<gfrog> O0XX: 让你记得这有个list
<O0XX> gfrog: 赞
 * kandu 跑步去，待会儿聊
<nyfair> 老司机呢
<nyfair> 诸君，我有个关于系统驱动的问题，求帮忙
<ssssss> gfrog: 一生平安
<veto> 请问下大家能不能用amarok在线搜索音乐，就像qq音乐那样
<nyfair> 大家都知道现在网游都喜欢搞反外挂，而且一般都生成个临时的驱动加载到系统里面，关游戏的时候再删掉
<nyfair> 听音乐别用amarok
<nyfair> 那东西屎里有毒
<veto> 啊？
<veto> 这么坑
<nyfair> 渣音质
<nyfair> 跟phonon gstreamer相关的东西能不碰就不碰
<veto> nyfair:那用什么好呢
<nyfair> foobar2000
<nyfair> 千千静听
<nyfair> mpd
<veto> foobar2000我以前在win上用过的
<veto> 感觉没什么特别的啊。。。
<veto> 可能是我耳机太烂
<nyfair> veto: 耳机/音箱多少钱？
<nyfair> veto: 搬家吧，你需要火力发电
<veto> nyfair:铁三角的入门级耳机 300左右
<veto> nyfair:哈哈
<nyfair> 只要超过50，就别用amarok
<veto> 惊呆了
<nyfair> 火力发电是胡闹，这个是说正经的
<veto> 了解了！
<veto> 这就去下foobar
<nyfair> 你不是linux么？
<nyfair> linux哪里有foobar
<jiero> kandu: 明年我会去四川入藏吧。
<jiero> kandu: 不过我没钱，我比你穷呀。
<jiero> kandu: 咱们拦车跟车就好了
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: deadbeef呢?
<veto> nyfair：我天真的以为foobar有linux版。。。
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 可以啊
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 那就好.
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 当年我曾经把我写的那个foobar插件移植到deadbeef上，后来我的插件又更新了，新玩具deadbeef不支持就不去管了
<yunfan> kandu: 没有 我也很烦 而且还有个烦的 x[15] 这种他当做总线  不能在内部管脚引用
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<yunfan> kandu: 但是你说写了200多行可能你没用内置芯片  我alu算最复杂的 也就210多行
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛，你那个p2p的b站什么时候出来？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • goagent "/_gh/ was not found" error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466785 goagent不知道为什么又这样了。。。 archlinux, /etc/goagent已经只有用户配置 Code: [gae] appid = 1|2|3|4 所有的appid均已重新部署 每个appid的{appid}.appspot.com/_gh/ 都能访问并部署正确 Code: GoAgent Python Server 3.2.0 work
<^k^>  ─> s, deployed at 2014-12-07 22:00:45 /etc/goagent只填哪一个appid都是 Code: Error: Not Found The requested URL /_gh/ was not found on thi …
<nyfair> yunfan: 叫Y站？
<nyfair> dili.li
<yunfan> nyfair: 我没说我要架这个 我是说得弄个api规范 大家可以在这上面搭点娱乐站点 来壮大p2p网络的节点
<_olo_> Title: 华域迅通提醒您：您访问的域名未绑定! - powered by vosent.com (@ dili.li)
<nyfair> d站已经浮云了？
<yunfan> kandu: 我看你可以用m4生成他的hdl代码
<ssssss> gfrog: 没玩过推的订阅，这个订阅之后怎么看？
<nyfair> m4是什么？炸药包？
<ssssss> 炸药包不是 C4 么
<veto> m4是枪啦
<yunfan> 但是这里有个难点
<nyfair> 话说最近装了vs2015 preview，这玩意写java比那堆开源垃圾爽多了
<yunfan> 基于去中心化的网络做的论坛估计形式上会跟 新闻组 差不多  普通人可能不适应
<nyfair> yunfan: 浏览器访问吗？
<yunfan> 我想的方案在dht上  用128bit做key  前面64bit 代表 list space 后面 64bit由用户的帖子占用
<nyfair> yunfan: 我觉得你这思路有人做过啊，而且用户群也够多了
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个不难 不过本地要起个agent
<nyfair> 喵娘计划
<yunfan> nyfair: 哪家？
<nyfair> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=-K2C-nbeLv6fGMcAj6Rn6trEKBHbUTC6oeQMgwYeCFb3dW1Uq79QZiTGOfproyad75CzSQAzq7dxE4WbMSHELjnGhoDig0KvxTqFukjXVqB46KYiixrUZ2lspWdke9gw
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 猫娘计划 _百度百科
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个计划跟我的有个毛关系啊?
<nyfair> http://wiki.oekaki.so/NekoIM
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<yunfan> 这是基于xmpp做server群吧
<yunfan> 又不是p2p网络  就算你基于xmpp做一个p2p网络 也不是去中心化的
<yunfan> 端掉你的server就行了
<happyaron> jiero: 不知道他啥体重啊
<happyaron> jiero: 那天说错了我是67kg啊
<happyaron> 不是76kg
<yunfan> 要去用用看那些DHT方案
<nyfair> yunfan: 金子勇10年前弄的p2p匿名下载winny2都有聊天室
<happyaron> jiero: 你要去投靠 wzssyqa 了：
<happyaron> ？
<yunfan> nyfair: 电炉都有 但是不是去中心化的 还需要个索引服务器
<nyfair> yunfan: 不需要的，别拿电驴这个垃圾比
 * ssssss 拜首壕 happyaron
<nyfair> yunfan: 11区所有p2p都是去中心化得
<yunfan> 总之要去看看这些DHT如何
<yunfan> 我想不能光下载 要最大程度的绑定所有服务
<yunfan> 让他们投鼠忌器
<nyfair> 或者你可以试试perfect dark
<happyaron> ssssss: 拜千人斩 imtxc
<yunfan> 要在大海里才安全
<yunfan> 还要找个该死的cpp程序员来写个小巧的win客户端
<yunfan> 还有android客户端
<nyfair> 这种东西我都能给你搞出一堆论文来讲p2p去中心化
<yunfan> 扩大节点数
<yunfan> 不扯这个了  后面再说 老子继续看 n2t
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 现在写很小的windows程序什么最方便？mfc？vb？
<nyfair> 没用的，真抓你的时候直接找isp判断你的异常流量
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 易语言
<yunfan> wzssyqa: mfc?
<yunfan> nyfair: 所以你要让所有人都用这个工具  你也就不异常了
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我没说笑，易语言真的挺容易的
<yunfan> 我知道 我都推荐我哥哥学易语言
<yunfan> 而且貌似他api比vb多
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 当然你崇尚小还是手写汇编吧
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 用win32 forth吧
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 4k 的vm 4k的code足够了
<yunfan> 用来部署 还可以把vm砍到1k
<nyfair> 这年头一堆傻逼喷易语言觉得很有逼格，可是易语言确确实实赚的很好，很多小项目也很有用
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 汉编就是win32 forth改的
<yunfan> 易语言要是弄个android sdk会不错
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%D2%D7%D3%EF%D1%D4
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 易语言吧_百度贴吧
<yunfan> 反正代码是给人看的 用什么语言无关紧要
<yunfan> 底层都是10和Nand
<nyfair> 看贴吧就知道了，易语言的贴吧，你看做出来的东西都还挺像样子的
<nyfair> 再去看什么python java ruby c的，全是问小白问题的
<nyfair> 当然，傻逼们会说贴吧很low
<nyfair> low的地方都比不过，还想高端洋气上档次？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 逻辑有点乱？
<yunfan> nyfair: 我发现你三句话是糖 七句话就吐屎了
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我是做小黄油的艺术家，逻辑又不能吃
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 没有逻辑会死星人你好
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 逼格好高
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛干嘛黑我啊
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 话说，小黄油是什么？能吃么
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 搞点板子给我玩玩吧   jz mtk那个mips的或者全志的a80 或者rk32xx
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 当然能啦！吃了以后萌萌哒！
<yunfan> 最近在接受 n2t 加持 估计明年就可以坐火箭了
<jiero> happyaron: 万人斩 蓉蓉呀
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我也搞不到啊
<happyaron> jiero: 跟我没啥关系
<happyaron> jiero: 你有万人斩的潜力
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 现在不卖只送了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 怎么会 别忽悠  我又不是只点名jz的
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 一直觉得黄油是那种润滑油
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 联发科跟全志那两个貌似都要做盒子
<yunfan> rk32xx据说要出chromebook
<nyfair> 最近上a站，看到有sb喷stl没有线程安全
<yunfan> a站还有人讨论线程安全？
<nyfair> 然后就有人出来打脸 “那叫std::thread不叫pthread.linux程序写多了吧你.⊂彡☆))∀`)”
<yunfan> 看来都是失业cpp程序员
<yunfan> kandu: 咱们弄个n2t的频道好了  可以交流项目心得
<nyfair> yunfan: a站不都是这样，经常一堆人讨论什么数学啦程序啦物理啦化学啦，然后下面一个人跑出来说你们几个有女朋友吗？
<gfrog> ssssss: 官网就能看
<gfrog> ssssss: 有的客户端也可以很方便地看
<gfrog> O0XX: ssssss 乃们的最爱吧？ http://news.smzdm.com/p/8355
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 千呼万唤始出来：2014年度 维多利亚的秘密 时尚内衣秀 42分钟完整视频_其他综合_资讯中心_什么值得买
<nyfair> yunfan: 然后下面再来一个，“就你废话多，上a站的谁没有两个女朋友”
<O0XX> gfrog: 早就下完了
<yunfan> nyfair: 看来你不了解新一代程序员  有的已经百人斩了
<gfrog> O0XX: 牛
<nyfair> happyaron:牛牛
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司机老司机，我强迫症又犯了，那网站有2004-2012的，还有2014的，但是2013的呢？
<gfrog> nyfair: happyaron 牛牛
<jiero>  happyaron  骗谁呢，谁都是看我是好人，单纯是好人而已。
<veto> 你们说的a站是acfun?
<happyaron> jiero: 因为你脸皮不够厚？
<nyfair> O0XX: 老司机快发车
<happyaron> jiero: 这个得找 ssssss MSErgo4K cherrot 来教
 * jiero 不专注不爱购是怪人，哪里吸引人呀~ 认识越久越是鄙夷~
<yunfan> jiero: 谁？
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 别找我啊, 我是丑/穷, 然后广撒网, 低成功率.
 * O0XX YP经验交流会？
 * cherrot 求问有谁听说过乐点无限这家公司。。。 纠结它和美丽说该去哪家中
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 绝对数字高就可以了，教给罗姐以后他才能万人斩
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 同行是冤家, 听过这句话没?
<happyaron> cherrot: 美丽说
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 好的
<cherrot> happyaron: 为咩
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 罗杰帅又多进, 他要是还会y, 那我还不如去死
<jiero> happyaron:  皮皮荣
<happyaron> cherrot: 没听说也搜不到的公司不敢去
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 是啊是啊
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么回事
<cherrot> happyaron: 创业公司 但ceo挺nice的
<happyaron> cherrot: 能自己称自己CEO的都得能忽悠小孩儿
<happyaron> cherrot: 要不然谁跟他干
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于rar的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466787 下载了一个*.rar格式的文件,用rar命令解压，出现如下问题: ryt@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ rar e \[bbs.ickey.cn\]The-MagPi-issue-12-Zh-Cn-image.part3.rar RAR 4.20 Copyright (c) 1993-2012 Alexander Roshal 9 Jun 2012 Trial version Type RAR -? for help Extracting from [b
<^k^>  ─> bs.ickey.cn]The-MagPi-issue-12-Zh-Cn-image.part3.rar WARNING: You need to start extraction from a previous volume to unpack The-MagPi-issue-1 …
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 美丽说能收集妹子么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 妹子特别多
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 真的不开玩笑
<happyaron> cherrot: 你去创业公司会不会影响你找个好媳妇的大计
 * happyaron giggles
<cherrot> happyaron: 貌似这家不加班
<happyaron> cherrot: 是牛逼到不加班，还是扯淡到不加班
<happyaron> 不牛逼也不扯淡，再不加班，创毛线业
<cherrot> happyaron: 牛逼到不加班
<happyaron> cherrot: 你认可的话可以尝试
<gfrog> O0XX: 老司机来说说今年阿交周周刷该肿么薅啊？
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你是占了地利  深圳男女比例严重失调
<yunfan> 不过打工多的地方都这样
<palomino|exhaust> 男多女多?
<cherrot> happyaron: 纠结！！！
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我在北京呢啊
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 整个office就一个女的
<happyaron> cherrot: 能给到多少
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 还是有了孩子的
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 这也叫地利?
<cherrot> happyaron: 26w+
<happyaron> cherrot: double 了呗
<wzssyqa> 前？后？
<MSErgo4K> wzssyqa: 前.
<cherrot> happyaron: 还没
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 北京也是妹妹多 不过就是没深圳那么多了
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你特么只在办公室里约？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 大部分时间是, 剩下时间在地铁里, 还有家里
<nyfair> 移动宽带戒网游…网瘾孩子的好帮手
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 其实我想请教下 怎么过滤
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 因为帝都要过滤的人群太多了
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 那是没用过更小运营商的
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 怎么过滤? 我不过滤, 全要, 也没几个啊
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 看脸吧
<wzssyqa> MSErgo4K: 不看胸么？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 去美丽说.
<MSErgo4K> wzssyqa: 我喜欢看脸. 胸不是随便就能看到的.
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 毛 过滤那些职业的啊 还有托什么的
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 这个啊, 那你得问 ssssss
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 理由呢
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 对了 对于定点工程 有个工具不错  叫天下游
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你们弄个yp交流群吧 我来参观学习  争取一年出师
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 你知道妹子们买啥了, 然后看谁经常买大号内衣, 同时不买套套的. 你就可以去了.
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我是初学者.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 。。。。
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 没有固定盈利模式的, 别去.
<palomino|exhaust> .... MSErgo4K
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 拜见破马精疲力竭叔
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 嗯  所以很慎重   他们有盈利模式  所以据他所讲就是 有木有风投都能活下去
<MSErgo4K> palomino|exhaust: 马叔
 * palomino|exhaust momo happyaron & MSErgo4K 
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 您是做多了扛不住了嘛？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: ... ... 你也给他回一句, 有没有工资我都能活下去
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我还在门外
<palomino|exhaust> 我在重构代码,累死了- - happyaron
<MSErgo4K> 云\
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 这里人都知道我是门外汉
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 像你刚才说的看衣服 这个就是个filtering rule
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是我喷，贴吧确实够low，但是要看其他地方人low不，怎么说，py这些，学的多，小白多，易语言这些，都是想做东西的，所以你觉得易语言做的东西像样
<yunfan> 估计很有用
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 哈哈
<onlylove> nyfair: 我在家的时候就有个秒天秒地秒宇宙，在我面前自称黑客的家伙用易语言做过东西
<yunfan> MSErgo4K:  你把这事看成一个函数 f(男,女,rules) => true/false 就能明白我的意思了
<onlylove> nyfair: 据说上级有关部门还想要源码，想推广
<yunfan> onlylove: 那他黑嘛 :?
<ssssss> hamo 呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过从这件事看，那家伙比我强，我不爱做那种东西，吃力不讨好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • perl 解析xml问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466788 完全不会perl哈...捡到了一个脚本改改 比如 https://www.archlinux.org/feeds/news/ 如何提出里面所有的<item>? Code: 171   my %xmlin_opts = ( 172     ForceArray => [ qw/item entry/ ], 173     KeyAttr => [] 174   ); 175 176   $feed->{index} = XML
<^k^>  ─> in($xml, %xmlin_opts) or 177     die "error reading rss file $feed->{feedfile}"; 178 179   $feed = Feed->new($feed); 这样得到的$fee …
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道黑嘛，哦，外挂？好像是
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 您是重构成别人不能维护么
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 我最近干了几件这样的事情，确实很累
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正无非是插几个钩子钩键盘事件啥的
<ssssss> gfrog: 推官方的客户端看不到这个 list 呢
<palomino|exhaust> ....别人本来也不能维护.但再不重构我自己也维护不了了 happyaron
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: ...
<gfrog> ssssss: 可以吧
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 拜前辈。。
<palomino|exhaust> =_=
<gfrog> ssssss: 倒是真没试过，那就web看呗
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 拜重构马
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 我写这么久脚本，不爽了就推了重写，从来没重构过
<happyaron> onlylove: 有十几个模块你就舍不得重写了。。
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 看耦合度.
<onlylove> happyaron: 好多
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: linux就这点不好，耦合性太强
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我学自动化的，复杂控制系统第一件事，解耦
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不是说linux, 是说你的程序.
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我的程序有毛耦合度，自己忙自己的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 所以你才能重写.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 因为, 都很小.
<yunfan> kandu: PC.hdl搞定 100多行 要是可以循环 只要30多行就足够了
 * O0XX 唉玛，这andorid 5.0太慢了
<onlylove> O0XX: 丢了
<onlylove> O0XX: 刷回来
<happyaron> onlylove: 一个东西十几个模块，无法很好解耦的时候，你就不舍得重写了
<happyaron> 嗯刚才的话不严密
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧，然后搞到最后自己都维护不了了，像土豪马那天
<onlylove> happyaron: 最后还得重写
<happyaron> onlylove: palomino|exhaust 也没有重写
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<happyaron> palomino|exhaust: 破马叔是不是得坚持能不重写就不重写
<palomino|exhaust> 必须的
<onlylove> happyaron: 他说了，不重构就维护不了了
<palomino|exhaust> 没有体力长时间写代码了...
 * palomino|exhaust 老了...
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果哪天重构也解决不了问题，那还得重写啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说，你看 oss alsa pulseaudio这一堆破烂
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有ibus 这一堆破烂
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有显卡驱动
<onlylove> happyaron: 我说的是nv的那个双显卡
<yunfan> happyaron: 呵呵  那种代码就像优化过的真值表
<yunfan> 无从下口
<yunfan> f(a,b,c,d,e,f,g) = out
<onlylove> happyaron: 对了，昨天问你的问题呢，就是我装了fcitx然后也用imconfig设置了，为啥要重启才好用
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种怎么重构……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种一般无法重构单个函数 可能要重构这个函数所在的模块 从小往上回溯
<yunfan> onlylove: 比如我公司之前就有个这例子 最后我给他改成规则引擎了 就不是重构那个函数这种思路了
<happyaron> onlylove: 第一次安装必须重启啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 有这事？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不记得了
<onlylove> happyaron: 是不是重启X就好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥这时候觉得X特别不方便啊，看windows，装好就能用啊
<kandu> yunfan: 是说仅用那仨最基本的，如果先写好 mux16, 再写 mux4way16 那 parts 部分只要10行就行了
<happyaron> onlylove: 现在重启x很可能不会把session清理干净
<nyfair> 诸君，我又有问题了
<happyaron> onlylove: 必须重启系统才能保证干净
<kandu> yunfan: 我就试试纯用最基本的组，就烦
<happyaron> onlylove: pkill -9u $USER 都不行
<nyfair> 我有一个vpn，但是所有国内网站走本地连接
<nyfair> 但是国内有很多大型的门户网站，还是会连到这些网站的境外服务器，肿么办？
<onlylove> happyaron: 疯了……这啥啊……太折腾
<happyaron> onlylove: 自从cgroup被应用，大家对原来那些简单粗暴方法的认识就该改改了
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在国内大型门户网站敢把服务器放国外？
<nyfair> qq sina baidu不都是么
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛叫简单粗暴，我不理解啊
<nyfair> 我就这三最慢
<onlylove> happyaron: 你在windows下面装输入法需要重启么
<happyaron> onlylove: pkill 就好使的时代已经过去了呗
<happyaron> onlylove: 不需要，但输入法没有换输入框架
<happyaron> onlylove:
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要，但是卸载需要
<kandu> jiero: 还入藏啊，我身体不行。四川就蛮好，海拔低能自个儿探索探索几个旮旯地方
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你给个能clean exit的办法
<happyaron> onlylove: reboot
<onlylove> nyfair: 卸载也不需要吧？
<onlylove> happyaron: 换个
<onlylove> happyaron: 你这个办法我不认可
<happyaron> onlylove: 用DE带的注销工具
<nyfair> onlylove: 难道只能改host文件？
<happyaron> onlylove: 但其实也不clean
<onlylove> happyaron: 不停机，不重启
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不认可没有用，你不认可就不要用。
<onlylove> happyaron: 接受重启X
<happyaron> onlylove: 桌面允许停机和重启，你又不是服务器
<happyaron> onlylove: 这就是现在的理念，不管是M$果果还是Linux
<nyfair> linuxer有那么矫情么
<onlylove> happyaron: 那以后服务器上遇到这种事咋办
<happyaron> onlylove: 服务器上你不需要更换输入法
<kandu> jiero: 不过最近经常中长跑，到时候也许吃得消了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我还是那句话，你引入新feature，只要不引入新麻烦，随你，添加一点麻烦，不行
<onlylove> happyaron: 对systemd我也这态度
<happyaron> onlylove: 服务器上你只需要装两三个节点的 oracle 时需要桌面环境
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你可以用centos老版本啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 但时代在变，你不能改变也不能适应，就只能被推着恶心，或者被淘汰
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥，装两三个节点需要桌面？不是silent么
<happyaron> onlylove: 懒得用response file呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 时代在变，不一定是往好的方向变啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以去改变时代啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 如果不能你除了恶心或淘汰，还有别的选择么
<onlylove> happyaron: 我有这能力和你在这吹水？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那以后咱就不讨论这个了
<jiero> kandu:  你身体行的。为了变成猛男。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我真不记得我以前装输入法要重启
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也不想，但我没这么默默叨叨
<onlylove> 我还是滚回去用windows吧
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<kandu> onlylove: 你要这么想，世上总是有很多比你笨的人，有很多比你没品味的人。他们当中也有程序员，也要写东西混饭吃。当然会写出恶心你的东西。对于这些傻瓜，低俗的人，你要宽容一点。
<onlylove> kandu: 你赢了！
<onlylove> 其实我现在好奇的是amd的双显卡方案
<onlylove> 因为amd的双显卡，切换显卡的时候，是有黑屏的
<onlylove> 不像nv那样动态加载的
<onlylove> kandu: 我希望你以后不要写出恶心我的东西
<kandu> onlylove: 啦啦。我看我以前写的东西，也是觉得非常傻，非常低俗。这说明我在进步啊。要达到你这个要求么，到时候我进步速度得比你才行 XD  不过这不大可能，我智商又低人又懒..
<onlylove> kandu: 被 jusss叫大湿的，一般的比我聪明，他研究的问题我从来都不知道怎么回答
<onlylove> kandu: 而且貌似你还比我年轻的样子，嗯，长江后浪推前浪，你比我有前途的
<ssssss> onlylove: 啥啥啥
<ssssss> onlylove: jusss 研究的问题曾经有人回答出来过？
<onlylove> ssssss: 大概可能吧……
<ssssss> onlylove: 是谁，我拜一个
 * onlylove 指指 kandu
 * ssssss 真心的拜频道智慧第一人 kandu
<cherrot> onlylove: 输入法真有可能重启 我的就是
<onlylove> cherrot: 你在windows下面装输入法重启？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你吓我？
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦 没  卸载时才要
<onlylove> cherrot: 为啥你们都说卸载要啊……
<onlylove> cherrot: 我倒是没卸载过
<cherrot> onlylove: 就是下次开机才能清除文件
<onlylove> cherrot: 哦，清理剩余文件而已
<onlylove> cherrot: 那个什么时候清理都行
<onlylove> cherrot: 你不重启也能搞定啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 坏到家干掉explorer再重启一个
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，问个shell问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 简单以及一般可以回答，高级的回答不了
<nyfair> onlylove: 有个ini文件，里面有一行 abc:xxoo，怎么把xxoo提取出来
<onlylove> nyfair: 你如果问太复杂，可以等meaculpa
<nyfair> cat xxx.ini | grep abc 然后呢？
<onlylove> nyfair: grep?还是regex
<onlylove> nyfair: cut
<nyfair> onlylove: 随便啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得是cut还是awk的都可以的
<onlylove> nyfair: 是不是都是：分割的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果所有字段都是:分割，awk啥的
<onlylove> 我想想那个改咋写……
<nyfair> cut不好吧，多一个空格就挂了
<onlylove> 为啥我突然想找神
<onlylove> 这事应该找万能的perl
<nyfair> 还是awk吧
<onlylove> http://www.cnblogs.com/ggjucheng/archive/2013/01/13/2858470.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux awk命令详解 - ggjucheng - 博客园
 * onlylove 每次用awk都要先查怎么用……
<yunfan> kandu: 至少在每个组里 你应该复用前面实现过的组件
<onlylove> 为毛我突然等不及想看wayland这个所谓下一代X server啥样……
<yunfan> kandu: 我现在实现了ram8 你要是不复用的话 那实现ram64估计要上千行了
<onlylove> ram8是啥……
<yunfan> kandu: 不过做这个我也明白了  原来每一次存取都是对整个空间都做了一样的操作  相当于 map)
<yunfan> map(func, ram_space)
<yunfan> onlylove: 8 Register
<yunfan> onlylove: 名字有误导性 当成 L1Cache 比较好理解
<kandu> onlylove, ssssss: jusss 希望自己是虚竹，碰到个无涯子能够直接将功力传给他。可惜现在世上没这可能啊。他的问题没人能回答吧
<onlylove> CPU？模拟器？额，不管，反正我不理解就好
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，复用必须的
<yunfan> kandu: 而且他这个测试也要死人  可以并发测试就好了 我现在在测ram64 老长的
<kandu> yunfan: 复杂了没法测试
<kandu> yunfan: 简单的还能全部覆盖到，复杂了只能靠证明了
<kandu> yunfan: 不过写证明代价也太大，还是拜菩萨，靠他保佑比较靠谱 XD
<kandu> yunfan: 跑了5k,身上都湿了。洗澡先
<yunfan> kandu: 如果并发的可以的  他这个机器是16字节的 所有情况也不过是 65536*2^(flags number)
<yunfan> kandu: ram也不过是 65536*2
<yunfan> 我的 ram64也差不多了  先去吃饭
<ssssss> O0XX: 我真不信国外的人用卡是花旗银行这样的？
<O0XX> ssssss:为啥不是？
<ssssss> O0XX: 需要一个账单短信提醒，必须注册一个网上银行，设置一个奇葩密码
<ssssss> O0XX: 确定需要这样？
<O0XX> ssssss: 网上银行难道不是都需要开？
<jiero> O0XX:  坏孩子。请吃饭
 * jiero 不明白
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • ubuntu发现编译某个软件代码出错，如何通过ubuntu的bug系统查找这个bug，并找到patch，然后如何打补丁？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466791 最近遇到一个问题，关于ubuntu bugs truck system系统使用的困惑，首先，在这个系统中，通过什么方式，来找到某个软件的某个bug，其
<^k^>  ─> 次，如何找到这个bug的patch文件，发现有的没有明确贴出来patch文件，另外就是发现patch文件的格式和普通pa …
<roylez> ssssss: 我以后打算用 ing direct，估计是网银最好的银行了，完全没有实体门店
<jiero> roylez:  网银最好的银行是什么？
<jiero> roylez:  ...
<jiero> roylez:  够无聊的。。。这么追求最好。
<jusss> kandu: 无涯子你好
<jusss> 怎么安静了
<jusss> kandu: 你个(lao)活(bu)死(si)人(de)，赶快把你一身功力传给我
<jusss> 我擦，没人了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu鼠标主题的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466793 使用ubuntu tweak 安装鼠标主题之后，鼠标主题只能在一些应用程序内生效。在桌面之类的地方都是无效的。 如果修改了/usr/share/icon/default下的文件不就是把同一台电脑上其他用户的鼠标主题修改了？有没有办法
<^k^>  ─> 让自己的鼠标主题在自己的用户下完全启用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 长孙弘奕 — 2014-12-11 19:15
<pity> wzssyqa: 今天肚子疼，在家躺了一天了
<ssssss> roylez: 啥土豪银行我都没听说过
<kandu> jusss: 一般人只能给你招式心法，然后得你自己苦练个几年才行。
<jusss> kandu: 我学北冥神功
<jusss> kandu: 还有小无相功
<tumashu> 那位同学知道FBterm字体显示不全怎么解决？
<jiero> kandu: 我觉得好无聊
<jusss`> roylez: blabla
<ShaMoon> There's a game in Ubuntu software center named laby. But I don't know how to pass the level 3a.
<ShaMoon> Does anyone have ever played this game?
<shushanxiaoyao> 请问，在ubuntu14.10中怎么找到.c的文件啊，我看网上的资料里在他们的路径里有.c文件，但是我的没有
<shushanxiaoyao>  can anyone hear me ?
<ShaMoon> 你是要找内核的源文件吗？
<ShaMoon> 还是找include?
<shushanxiaoyao> 源文件
<ShaMoon> 呃，不知道。 。
<shushanxiaoyao> 为啥这个频道里这么多人，大家都不说话啊，呵呵
<yunfan> shushanxiaoyao: 因为大家都跟你一样 有需要的时候再说
<shushanxiaoyao> ...好吧。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 忽略安装软件卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466796 我在安装qq 的时候提示什么报错 上面写着忽略并安装 我卸载它因为不能用 然后在软件中心和新立的里都没有找到QQ 这个包 xiaojiu@k:~$ sudo dpkg -r ubuntu qq dpkg：警告：ignoring request to remove ubuntu which isn'
<^k^>  ─> t installed dpkg：警告：ignoring request to remove qq which isn't installed 统计信息: 发表于 由 wadszxcv0123 — 2014-12-11 20:47
<hoxily> jusss`: 感冒了？
<jusss`> hoxily: 感冒发烧扁桃体肿了
<tryit> jusss`, 工作怎么样了
<jusss`> tryit: 不怎么样，4个月了每月1k5,还没给我谈转正，后天打算离职
<jusss`> 也不喜欢现在这个工作
<jusss`> tryit: 你呢？
<tryit> jusss`, 我今天定下来了
<jusss`> tryit: 那恭喜，前三月给多少
<tryit> jusss`, 转正后前三个月都要补成正常工资
<jusss`> tryit: 那正常工资多少
<jusss`> hoxily: 我也打算回家休息2个月了，过完年在找
<tryit> jusss`, 呵呵，是我期望的年薪的1.5倍
<hoxily> 好厉害，论年薪
<shushanxiaoyao> 你们是在哪里工作啊
<tryit> hoxily, 年终奖是3-5个月薪资
<jusss`> tryit: 厉害
<tryit> 辞掉了一个驱动的岗位，拒了2个驱动和一个服务器开发的面试……
<jusss`> 啧啧
<jusss`> hoxily: 你呢，现在怎么样
<tryit> 上海的机会真多啊，今天最后一轮面试的时候还有人打电话约面试……
<jusss`> tryit: 那你现在定下来的这份是什么工作？驱动？
<tryit> jusss`, 服务器端开发，做网络安全产品的，硬件+软件，也就是嵌入式linux
<iorikyox> 有谁用ufw防火墙么？请教下问题
<iorikyox> (http://tracker.btscg.com:6969/announce) (-1) Host not found (authoritative) (0)
<^k^> iorikyox: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: No address associated with hostname
<iorikyox>  (udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce) (-1) Host not found (authoritative) (0).
<iorikyox> 都是这样的提示，主机未找到。查了一下，说可能是dns问题，但打开网页是正常的。
<iorikyox> 请问，这种情况，跟ufw有关么？还是跟isp有关系？
<jusss`> iorikyox: 没用过ufw,推荐你去用debian和nftables
<jusss`> hoxily: 最近这是怎么了，快播挂了，字幕站关了，海盗湾也挂了，
<jusss`> 国内看个视频还尼玛要看50秒广告
<fengyunljp> 幸亏一直玩pt
<jusss`> fuck tx
<iorikyox> jusss`: 谢谢
<jusss`> 字幕站和快播被干掉就是tx在后边搞的鬼
<iorikyox> jusss`: 人人恢复了
<jusss`> 等这次离职后，就把所有tx的东西全干掉
<cherrot> jusss`, 这么鄙视我厂
<fengyunljp> 我这边人人的新域名访问不了
<jusss`> iorikyox: 我这显示没恢复
<cherrot> happyaron, 今儿去了一家很不错
<jusss`> cherrot: 你看你厂干的缺德事
<iorikyox> jusss`: 人人更换了域名
<jusss`> iorikyox: 新域名是
<cherrot> jusss`, 乱扣盆子
<jusss`> cherrot: 快播是不是你厂搞的
<cherrot> jusss`, 不过我也觉得是有利益相关 ～
<cherrot> jusss`, 证据？
<jusss`> cherrot: 我不是侦探哪来证据
<cherrot> jusss`, 从目前鹅厂要跟hbo的合作上看 倒是很有可能暗中给过压力
<cherrot> jusss`, 那你这就是有罪推定
<iorikyox> jusss`: http://www.rrys.tv/
<^k^> iorikyox: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<happyaron> cherrot: 哪家
<jusss`> cherrot: hbo那暴力色情的美剧不可能被光腚总局通过吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 旷视科技 做图像识别人脸识别的
<cherrot> jusss`, 鬼知道
<iorikyox> 好奇怪，这个域名下午还能打开，现在，我这里反而打不开了
<jusss`> iorikyox: 被干掉了
<happyaron> cherrot: 你行么lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 这么高科技
<cherrot> happyaron, 我先以web开发潜入进去
<happyaron> cherrot: 给多少
<cherrot> happyaron, 目前还不知道～
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 最后说，一个月给你加一千
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 开玩笑
<cherrot> happyaron, lol~
<iorikyox> dns出问题了，有谁分享下dns
<happyaron> iorikyox: 8.8.8.8
<jusss`> dns就是一滩shit
<jusss`> happyaron: 什么时候dns支持ssl
<iorikyox> happyaron: 这个被劫持了，不是原server，是本地偷偷给欢乐
<shushanxiaoyao> exit
<iorikyox> 换了
<jusss`> happyaron: 什么时候dns要改成tcp
<jusss`> 这年头上个网容易吗
<jusss`> 各种污染
<happyaron> 用哪个都一样
<happyaron> 何必那么纠结
<iorikyox> 原来有个搜ip的py，叫什么来着
<jusss`> happyaron: 我只想来个干净点的，又或者那些大站开放ip访问也行
<jusss`> 现在dns污染，写hosts文件又被废了，这没法玩了
<freeflying> 人人影视网址是啥
<jusss`> freeflying: yyets.com
<freeflying> jusss`, 没有了
<jusss`> freeflying: 已挂
<freeflying> jusss`, bt下不了，yyets也没了
<freeflying> 那里去看美剧啊
<jusss`> freeflying: 海盗湾有个fake网站，thepiratebay.mobi
<_olo_> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site (@ thepiratebay.mobi)
<jusss`> freeflying: 字幕站有个射手备份，subom.net
<cherrot> jusss`, thepiratebay.se 不就是官方站么
<_olo_> Title: 中文字幕下载 | 字幕下载 | 电影字幕 | 外挂字幕 | Sub of Movies. (@ subom.net)
<jusss`> cherrot: .se是官网，这不是挂了吗
<jusss`> 还要.ee呢
<cherrot> jusss`, 你是说被墙了？
<jusss`> cherrot: 被瑞典警察局搞了，据说是
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu 14.10 KDE5 普通用户总是卡死在登陆的Splash界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466798 我用U盘安装的Kubuntu 14.10 KDE5 64位版本， 安装的时候，好像也没有什么异常，只是U盘安装的时候，并不会自己进入图形界面，只能进入到命令行界面，我需要自己手动startx然后才能进入图
<jusss`> 这个冬天不好过
<happyaron> cherrot: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40763869631
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 顺丰包邮 佳能 EOS 1DX单机 1DX机身 1DX单机身 全幅顶级单反-淘宝网
<happyaron> cherrot: 适合你壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 跳槽成功直接入手这个就行了
<iorikyox> 买完这个，该买中幅了吧
<happyaron> iorikyox: 还缺套镜头
<happyaron> iorikyox: 怎么说得再出10w买几个头吧
<iorikyox> happyaron: 恩，有钱就是任性
<cherrot> happyaron, 我钟爱泥坑啊
<iorikyox> 给goagent换ip，在proxy.ini的哪个位置？
<cherrot> iorikyox, 有个host列表 一看不就知道了
<happyaron> cherrot: 这个档次泥坑不行啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 还是得感动啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 这么贵也发我 首壕你这样秀优越感真的好么！
<cherrot> happyaron, 泥坑旗舰不也爽爽哒
<iorikyox> cherrot: 你是说/etc/hostsZ这个？
<cherrot> iorikyox, 不 proxy.ini里
<cherrot> iorikyox, 会静态埋一部分ip list在里面  难道现在没了？
<iorikyox> cherrot: 我好像记得，是proxy.ini的里面，是[iplist]这个么
<cherrot> iorikyox, 大概是吧 我很就不用goagent了 也不太清楚
<iorikyox> cherrot: 好，我试试
<happyaron> cherrot: 好吧好吧
<iorikyox> cherrot: 你现在用什么？
<iorikyox> 断线了？
<iorikyox> 没
<cherrot> 刚说完就断线了
<cherrot> happyaron, 快来我家撒钱玩吧～
<happyaron> cherrot: 你要来我这儿撒钱？
<cherrot> happyaron, 快用你的rmb羞辱我吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 你用usd来羞辱我吧
<happyaron> cherrot: eur也行
<cherrot> happyaron, 美帝壕求放过！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘安装Ubuntu14.04问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466799 各位好，我是菜鸟，想开始学习linux系统，所以想安装ubuntu。我的笔记本是双硬盘，128G的ssd装了win7系统，我想在机械硬盘里划分出来一部分装Ubuntu，通过U盘安装，但是在选择分区的时候一直检测不到机
<^k^>  ─> 械硬盘的分区情况。希望大家能告知我该怎么办。多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sty_929 — 2014-12-11 22:18
<uuair> https://github.com/PresidentXiJinping
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<lyz> 大家好
<^k^> lyz:点点点.  23:06
<lyz> 我只是个菜鸟！大家多多照顾
<lyz> 有人吗？
<^k^> lyz:点点点.  23:07
<lyz> 什么意思？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-12
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 仙剑奇侠传梦幻版百度网盘下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466803 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sj9FMQ5 sdlpal常玩长新 主程序编译自 https://github.com/CecilHarvey/sdlpal 统计信息: 发表于 由 citydream — 2014-12-12 5:09
<pity> https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E5%94%90%E5%87%A4
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 唐凤 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pw2IdNZ0AAITGTLVWt8AALrOAJo8q4AAhMx157.jpg 千万别用手挡住,邪恶！
<jiero> Destine: 脸皮暴干。。。
 * jiero 已经面目全非了。
<Destine> jiero, 来，擦脸~
 * jiero 竟然有古铜色头发。。。
<guozhenqing> whoami
<jusss> onlylove: 2代太自恋了。。。
<jusss> 都尼玛古铜色头发
<RainFlying> 卧槽 今天 Gift Exchange 的礼物忘了带了。
<onlylove> jusss: 其实就是一根黄毛而已
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42245
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fabrice Bellard发布新图像格式BPG
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42248
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软接受比特币
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42249
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼宣布国行版PS4，售价2899元
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c语言变长数组拷贝问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466811 题目是这样的，把一个2维数组拷贝给另一个变长数组，并显示。。 Code: #include "stdio.h" void copy_array(int m, int n, double source[m][n], double target[m][n]); void display_array(int m, int n, double arr[m][n]); int main(int argc, char const *argv[
<^k^>  ─> ]) {       int m = 3;    int n = 5;    double source[m][n] = {       {1, 2, 3, 4, 5},       {6, 7, 8, 9, 10},       {11, …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]网络规划及寻址问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466812 如题，是一个小型的网络，也就是192.168.X.X这样的网络。本来运行的是192.168.6.X的网络，网关是1，可以联网。现在不知谁在网络里做了个dhcp，事实是他接入了一个tp-link 842n路由器。本来，按照
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42250
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国的Android应用“打包党”
<onlylove> “猎豹安全专家李铁军预测”
<onlylove> 李铁军也算安全专家？
<jusss> onlylove: 方校长才算安全专家，对吧
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，方前校长至少比李铁军专业
<jusss> onlylove: 北京实习工资一般给多少
<jusss> onlylove: 我真打算去试试
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，不过如果你能去TI这种大厂的话，不会太少，3000没问题
<onlylove> jusss: 其他的小作坊，给一千几也不是不可能
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我刚到北京的时候就有个买小型机的牛逼哄哄的给我一月一千五
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，卖
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算学2个月py 然后找个py的工作
<jzp113> py
<jzp113> jusss 我学py一年了
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/xunlei
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ “折翅”的迅雷还能飞多远？ | 程序师
<onlylove> 迅雷要是真挂了，下载工具咋办
<onlylove> 迅雷可是我见过的最好用的下载工具，除了下载起来有点卡，广告有点多
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42252
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google将关闭俄罗斯工程办公室
<jiero> onlylove: 有什么需要下载的呀。
<onlylove> jiero: 各种需要下载的东西
<roylez> onlylove: 今年是下载的坑年，tpb、迅雷、百度云，各种嗝屁
<onlylove> jiero: 你最近看到adam没
<onlylove> roylez: 百度云我倒是不在意，但是迅雷的下载功能是在好用啊
<onlylove> roylez: 别的下载工具功能单一，要么只能bt，要么只能ed2k
<roylez> onlylove: 百度云的离线跟迅雷离线一样是屯在服务器上秒下的
<jiero> onlylove:  打电话找他吗？反正现在电话免费。
<onlylove> jiero: 不要，我遇见他再说吧
<onlylove> roylez: 不是屯服务器的问题
<onlylove> roylez: 是下载协议
<onlylove> jiero: 反正不是啥大事
<roylez> onlylove: 百度云也可以 ed2k/bt
<onlylove> jiero: 那件事他做的比较多，happyaron和 wzssyqa都没解决我的问题，只好问他
<jiero> onlylove:  我发现好多软件都搞每天签到送话费，一天一分钟，哪天要打电话，去签到一次就行了
<onlylove> roylez: 不是还要从百度云上拖下来么
<onlylove> jiero: 什么软件……
<roylez> onlylove: 拖下了很快了
<jiero> onlylove:  玩转乐器
<jiero> onlylove: 记得还有几个说过
<onlylove> jiero: 吸引你这种贪小便宜的用户
<jiero> onlylove: 顺便我就是在学玩口琴。
<freeflying> roylez: bt现在根本连不上
<roylez> freeflying: utorrent用的好好的，别用迅雷
<freeflying> roylez: 运营商封了
<cherrot> freeflying: 二级运营商一般都封bt。。
<roylez> freeflying: 电信，没这回事
<cherrot> roylez: 联通电信这种不会封bt，但二三线城市里说不准
<freeflying> cherrot: 我的时联通
<jiero> bt 其实也没啥意义呀。
<cherrot> freeflying: 。。。。帝都？ 我之前用过没问题啊。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 表示乡镇里面没问题
<cherrot> onlylove: 看是什么乡镇 带宽撑不住了就会封了
<onlylove> cherrot: 没了bt还用啥下载
<onlylove> cherrot: http么
<cherrot> onlylove: 百度离线 lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 度娘云早晚要死，看迅雷
<jiero> onlylove:  下载啥啊。。。 cherrot  你们下载啥呀。
 * jiero 感觉自己不是一个宇宙的
<onlylove> cherrot: 我估计你厂是因为有qq，不好动
<onlylove> cherrot: 不然旋风也不好过
<cherrot> onlylove: 不容易死的 大厂有公关
<jiero> cherrot:  厂里不是直接邮箱下载吗？
<freeflying> cherrot: 最近不行了
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂太垃圾
<onlylove> cherrot: 你厂比度娘难动
<onlylove> cherrot: 就算没公关
<cherrot> onlylove: 狼厂树大招风了而已
<lainme> 你们都要下载什么啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 有微信和QQ这俩，轻易动不得
 * jiero 拜 lainme
<onlylove> lainme: 各种需要下载的东西
<cherrot> lainme: 小电影 =。=
<onlylove> lainme: 现在华军这样的下载站太垃圾，
<cherrot> on
<cherrot> onlylove: 华军 天空 难道。。。还在？
<onlylove> lainme: 我那天去华军下东西，居然下回个华军下载器
<onlylove> lainme: 然后转身去了中关村，又搞回个下载器
<onlylove> lainme: 你让我说啥
<onlylove> cherrot: 都在，比原来垃圾多了
 * cherrot 好奇有什么东西还需要去华军下载。。
<onlylove> lainme: 反正都是p2p，我为何不直接用bt啥的
<lainme> onlylove: 下载站……不是可以去软件官网下么
<onlylove> cherrot: 有些小软件有分流的 cc lainme
<onlylove> lainme: 软件官网有时候不提供，提供下载站的分流
<onlylove> lainme: 小服务器禁不住折腾
<lainme> onlylove: 需要下载这么多国内小软件？
<onlylove> lainme: 我是折腾分子，经常折腾
<onlylove> lainme: 倒不是需要下载那么多……
<onlylove> lainme: 主要是，软件官网有时候速度太慢，我就一次同时下载几个，哪个先下完就把别的关掉
<onlylove> lainme: 倒不是我自己爱折腾，前几天折腾邮件客户端折腾傻了
<onlylove> lainme: 经常有人隔空打电话问你，XX软件怎么用，偏偏这种电话你还不能说，哎呀我不会的那种
<onlylove> lainme: 各种稀奇古怪的软件
<lainme> onlylove: 直接说我不会
<onlylove> lainme: 特别是我在家在浪潮代理工作那会儿，你还真不能说不会，不会客户不给钱
<onlylove> lainme: 那时候那些网站还不像现在这样
<onlylove> lainme: 总之，我去那些地方，一半是自己ZUO，另一半是无奈之举
<lainme> onlylove: 反正我还在用windows的时候就已经不去下载站了
 * lainme 印度理工的源速度好快
<onlylove> lainme: 比方说，我要找个好用的邮件客户端，下载站有分类啊，我可以看都有哪些，而不是挨个查，都有哪些名字，然后挨个去官网
<onlylove> lainme: HK不在墙里面好幸福
<lainme> onlylove: http://alternativeto.net/
<onlylove> lainme: 墙里面的福利，就剩下搜狐和优酷这种了
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> 正在连接 ajax.googleapis.com……
<_olo_> Title: *HTTPS* Google Hosted Libraries - Developer's Guide - Make the Web Faster — Google Developers (@ developers.google.com *FROM* googleapis.com)
<onlylove> 只要涉及googleapi这个网站或者googlefonts的网站，墙里面都别想看
<onlylove> http://ent.ifeng.com/a/20141211/42097101_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 羊年春晚征集最不想听到的流行语|看春晚|春晚节目_凤凰娱乐
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装windows的时候卡在windows logo http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466813 以前是linux单系统，后来想装一个windows双系统 第一个装好了之后，没有linux的启动项，于是用easybcd修复了。 但是之后好像用了几次windows就不行了，卡在windows logo那，安全模式也不行，卡在CLASSPN
<onlylove> lainme: 不过我最后在邮件客户端里面转了一圈之后，还是选择用webmail
<onlylove> cherrot: 那些网上流传的CSDN数据库啥的，你没下载过？
<onlylove> cherrot: 那些东西大概没http吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 下载过
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以嘛，小电影只是一部分需求
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过最近下载需求越来越少了是真的，感觉没啥可玩的
<onlylove> cherrot: 原来体验各种distro的时候，那时候可是真没少折腾
<lainme> onlylove: 发行版下载更不需要特别的下载工具。downthemall下metalink非常快
<cherrot> onlylove: 现在海盗湾也基本不用了  pt站也很少上了。。。
<onlylove> lainme: 姐姐，http下载会给服务器制造压力，bt只是为了缓解服务器压力，没别的意思
<lainme> onlylove: bt的话transmission都可以了，特别是版本刚出的时候
<onlylove> cherrot: 你还能上PT，我有心想搞个高清视频都搞不到
<onlylove> cherrot: 鄙视你，阶级敌人
<cherrot> onlylove: lol  同事给的pt号
<cherrot> onlylove: 但我是小区宽带 用不了
<onlylove> cherrot: 说起来，自从思路这样的网站因为版权挂了，高清也很难搞了
 * lainme 一晚上都没算完，原来是忘开并行了……
<jiero> onlylove: 吃什么午饭
<MSErgo4K> 很多pt账号的
<MSErgo4K> 很多pt网站的
<jiero> onlylove: 我要到了
<MSErgo4K> 我等着什么时候有赏金了, 挨个去举报的
<cherrot> lainme: 算什么呢～
<onlylove> jiero: 到了就到了呗
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: ...........
<onlylove> jiero: 午饭去餐厅
<lainme> cherrot: 气体绕过一个方块的运动……
<onlylove> cherrot: 人是度娘会员
<cherrot> lainme: 我不该问的 lol
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 你的nick 翻译过来是 马上讹够4k ？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 昂. 那我要求还真低
<onlylove> cherrot: 人是专业的高大上流体动力学，将来中国的大飞机就指望 lainme了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 4K EUR?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 谁让你叫这名
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 谁知道.
<cherrot> onlylove: 流体力学， 帮我倒杯水吧～
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: lol~
<onlylove> cherrot: 自从人有了会员以后，就开始鄙视一切盗版行为
<cherrot> 我还是腾讯视频好莱坞会员 哈哈
<onlylove> lainme: 哦，对了，还有个东西得下载，最新的单机游戏，虽然盗版不是啥好事情，但是中文版没法玩
<onlylove> cherrot: 所以我估计人的目的是让一切盗版去死
<onlylove> cherrot: 我花钱的，你们这些没花钱的凭什么和我享受一样的东西
<onlylove> cherrot: 哦，3dm上对这些人有个称呼，叫正版侠
<lainme> onlylove: 在意的游戏在价格低的时候我还是会买的，其它的从百度云上拖。不过我玩的也不多，所以没多少下载需求
<CallMeAndy> 有啥linux下好玩的游戏推荐么？
<onlylove> frozenbubble?
<onlylove> linux下面智力游戏多一点，国际象棋啥的
<onlylove> 如果你想玩，有steam的dota2
<CallMeAndy> 我steam下用独显启动不起dota2，集显才没问题..
<CallMeAndy> 所以直接把steam删了..
<onlylove> 那是显卡驱动的毛病？谁知道呢，反正我觉得nv这个opitmus的设计挺有意思
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: cherrot 现在盒子哪家的好些
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 从没用过电视盒子.
<freeflying> 小米还是乐视
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<CallMeAndy> onlylove: 不确定，只有个别游戏才出现这情况，也可能是我64位系统，少装了某些32位库吧..
<freeflying> O0XX: 买啥
<O0XX> freeflying: 一样买一个
<onlylove> freeflying: 两个都买
<palomino|working> :o 貌似bioshock infinite也能在linux上跑了
<O0XX> freeflying: 或者哪个贵买哪个
<freeflying> O0XX: 你付钱不
<O0XX> freeflying: 当然不
<onlylove> O0XX: 你不能这样，多买几个才能知道那个好啊
<O0XX> onlylove:贵的肯定好啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 看google的nexus系列，不比三丧的那些破烂强？比三丧便宜多少
<O0XX> onlylove: 面子也是好处啊...你看水果虽然贵，但能给你挣面子，也值
<O0XX> onlylove: 很多东西可不仅仅是来用的
<onlylove> O0XX: 好吧
<O0XX> onlylove: 李菊服？
<onlylove> O0XX: 这是啥梗
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 谁有edu邮箱啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 有理有据让人信服？
<jzp113> 借我一个
<O0XX> onlylove: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=4LMcIqkkSQVPiPVVH42DuQOckzCACkMJyMi0m6dveIbfaEFlFy1dWWVxNJvBIW9f3tRfQPgJwpvCbU90BM6fDa
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 李菊福 _百度百科
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 你自己不是学生?
<jzp113> 学校不给申请
<onlylove> O0XX: 我TM恨死李毅吧那些人了
<O0XX> onlylove:why？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我上学的时候没有edu
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 哦.
 * O0XX 有的学校确实是不给本科生edu的...我就木有...
<onlylove> O0XX: 我要说他们污染了中文环境你怎么想
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: ... ... 退学吧, 换一个
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你也是.
<onlylove> O0XX: 我学校研究生也没
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 支持 自定义dll吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466814 我在wine的 so 与dll 目录下面放了 dll 和so 文件，然后再winecfg里面配置 原创优先内建就可以， 指定内建就不行。。 有没同志碰到过这个问题的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 邓秋实 — 2014-12-12 11:33
<O0XX> onlylove: 语言这东西难道不是用来用的？
<jzp113> 哎
<onlylove> O0XX: 拿来用，不是拿来滥用
<O0XX> onlylove: 你懂我懂能表达意思难道不是语言的本意？
<jzp113> 烦躁
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你大老远过去上学, 一个邮箱都不给你
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:对啊，好讨厌的
<onlylove> O0XX: 呵呵
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 配合得好
<jzp113> 学校就是扣
<O0XX> onlylove: 呵呵哒
<jzp113> 我服务器申请半年了没给我回应
<MSErgo4K> 服务器确实不好申请.
<MSErgo4K> 毕竟是钱.
<MSErgo4K> 当年我的游戏显卡 也申请了挺久的呢
<gfrog> O0XX: 我有edu，但是后来被学校干掉了
<O0XX> gfrog: 邮箱还是人？
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 你被学校干掉了?
<onlylove> O0XX: 劣币驱逐良币，就这么简单
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 咱俩想一块儿了
<onlylove> O0XX: 别在这有理有据了
<gfrog> O0XX: MSErgo4K 邮箱……
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 学校干你邮箱干嘛? 干的一定是你
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机老司机，昨天你说谁是awk牛牛来着？
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 库胖啊
<O0XX> onlylove: 呵呵哒
<onlylove> nyfair: meaculpa
 * gfrog 快来人把 MSErgo4K 赶出去……
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: lol~
<nyfair> onlylove: 他不是不在么
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 就交给你了
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 简单的awk, 我查一下语法也能写
<onlylove> nyfair: 不在不影响他是awk牛牛啊
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 复杂的, 我就不灵了
<onlylove> gfrog: 除了候总和 happyaron，没人嫩踢掉那货吧
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 是个op就行
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 无论大小
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 要赶出去，自然得是比你大的OP
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不, 同级就行.
<gfrog> onlylove: 是说把他从键盘旁边赶走
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 看谁先出手.
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 有个ini文件xyz.ini，里面有一行xxoo : AbCDEfG，我要提取xxoo后面的参数，然后去掉空格，再转小写，就是返回abcefg
<onlylove> gfrog: 鱼唇，给他断网
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 哦, 一定要awk是吧? 我试试看
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 这个不难的
<onlylove> gfrog: CCIE牛牛要充分利用自己的长处
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 随便用啥
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 恩. 别急, 我慢慢查语法
<gfrog> onlylove: 不敢
<O0XX> nyfair:  echo "abcefg"
<O0XX> nyfair: 这个就行
<nyfair> awk -F '.*xxoo *: *| *$' '{print $2}' xyz.ini
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你有别的办法也可以
<nyfair> 我现在这么写的，然后再转小写，求一行解决
<palomino|working> grep出来然后tr不行么?_? nyfair
<onlylove> palomino|working: grep出来要cut吧？
<palomino|working> 对
<onlylove> palomino|working: 牛牛说cut遇到空格啥的就挂了
<palomino|working> 那就sed
<jzp113> gfrog, 被干掉了？
<jzp113> 怪了
<jzp113> 我用ubuntu server 版本不正常802.1x
<jzp113> 我用ubuntu server 上不了网啊服务器就是废物
<onlylove> palomino|working: sed实在晕乎乎的
<onlylove> jzp113: 上不了网，什么都是废物
<palomino|working> 额..应该比awk简单多了..
<onlylove> jzp113: 包括windows
<jzp113> 哎
<onlylove> palomino|working: sed和awk是我目前没翻过去的大山
<jzp113> 服务器版本没有安装wpa support
<jzp113> 要自己编译
<jzp113> 哎烦躁
<palomino|working> 艰难下载山羊模拟器中...一到中午公司网络就龟速了...
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: echo "ooxx : ABCDEF" | awk -F ' : ' '{if ($1 ~ /ooxx/){print tolower($2)}}'
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 试试看?
<cherrot> freeflying: 乐视是卖电视吧  我用小米   看第三方的应用视频
<cherrot> freeflying: 这个不太好说  优酷百度的官方盒子应用都直接不提供服务了
<freeflying> cherrot: 不提供服务那随便哪家的都一样了
<cherrot> freeflying: 我用小米看一些小众点的应用   上面甚至能提供没有版权的一些视频
<palomino|working> 小米也卖电视...
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 其实如果你之前的写法可以, 只是为了变小写, 用 tolower函数处理一下就行了
<freeflying> cherrot: 小米的硬件确实矬了点
<cherrot> freeflying: 嗯 一代的做工很糙  不知道增强版如何
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜壕蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜壕蓉
 * gfrog 瓷饭
 * roylez palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jzp113> 服务器安哪个linux版本好啊？
<jusss> onlylove: 第一次进kfc吃午饭，点了个鸡腿饭一个菠菜汤要了24
<jusss> 真黑
<freeflying> jusss: 良心价啊，不用怕拉肚子至少
<onlylove> jusss: 自己去黑店怪别人黑咯
<onlylove> freeflying: 良心价你妹
<onlylove> freeflying: 这价钱要是良心价，我把北京的KFC全包了
<jusss> freeflying: onlylove …
<freeflying> onlylove: 你喜欢吃地沟油那是另外一回事
<onlylove> freeflying: 肯德基前几天那什么黄金蟹什么烂鸡翅什么的当看不见，福喜也当看不见是吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 出事那几天，铺天盖地的白羽鸡
<onlylove> freeflying: 白羽鸡有毛用，我说他不如星杂579
<jusss> onlylove: 公司要在一个酒店开会，我就在周围找个kfc吃了个午饭，
<onlylove> freeflying: 危机公关么，谁都会
<onlylove> freeflying: 你要说，国外的肯德基没地沟油，我管不到，我这一辈子也许不会出国
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是你要是说国内的KFC就一点地沟油都没有，我只能说，祝你好运
<onlylove> freeflying: 顺便多问一句，最近咋不见白羽鸡了
<onlylove> 最好吃的鸡，还是芦花，什么破烂白羽鸡
<onlylove> 骗人的
<jusss> onlylove: 我想去北京玩两天
<jusss> onlylove: 明天离职之后
<onlylove> jusss: 你为啥要在冬天来
<jusss> onlylove: 你过年之后？
<onlylove> jusss: 不不不，现在不是旅游季节，而且，冬天北京特别干燥，各种静电
<onlylove> jusss: 北京的雨季大概就6月一个月左右
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上秋天来不错，不过，赶上国庆
<onlylove> jusss: 现在来也没啥，就是公园里面树叶子都掉了而已
<jusss> onlylove: 明天跟老板谈谈，四个月了，不转正，就打算回家了
<jusss> 这两天感冒发烧扁桃体肿
<jusss> 各种难受
<jusss> 回家待两个月到过完年再找
<_olo_> ...
<onlylove> jusss: 这几个月可以四处玩玩，现在是旅游淡季，有些景点不会太贵
<onlylove> jusss: 你也享受下二代的生活
<jusss> onlylove: 现在身上只有1k，没钱旅游…
<jusss> onlylove: 还有700的信用卡没还
<_olo_> jusss: 去买辆二手自行车，就可以旅游了
<onlylove> jusss: 我擦，你过得这么惨啊
<jusss> _olo_: …
<onlylove> jusss: 那你还来毛北京啊
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 先存上200块再说
<jusss> onlylove: 我哥在那
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，这样啊
<onlylove> jusss: 那不错
<jusss> onlylove: 去了可以在他那住几天
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，有些找工作的，知道你是外地的，喜欢问，你北京有亲戚或者同学么
<onlylove> jusss: 这句话的意思是，我不会给你太高工资，你连房租都付不起
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 所以赶紧找亲朋好友蹭住
<jusss> onlylove: soga
<_olo_> jusss: 估计你得这样 http://www.zhihu.com/question/27008950/answer/34905644
<^k^> _olo_: ⇪ 年薪20万在北京还活得不好，那么月薪2000元的北京环卫工人，生活状态是怎样的？ - 天灵狐的回答 - 知乎
<onlylove> jusss: 当然了，不是所有人都这个意思
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是小地方，你提防点，大公司可能就是随口问问
<_olo_> 而且，蹭住也只能蹭几天
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<_olo_> jusss: 你个胖子，我敢保证你在药方面的消费就比别人高一大截
<jusss> _olo_: 擦
<huangfz> 大家说中文吗？
<slucx> eexpss: 看到一行代码， pa_offset = offset & ~(sysconf(_SC_PAGE_SIZE) - 1);  这是啥意思？
<slucx> 怎么保证对齐的？
<slucx> eexpss: 明白了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.04LTS没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466815 我按照 http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/ubuntu-docs/precise-html/sound-nosound.html 上面说的做了，各种声音设置都开到最大了，用播放器放音乐就是没声音。 输入aplay -l后返回： Code: **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: ICH5 [I
<^k^>  ─> ntel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]   子设备: 1/1   子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - …
<jiero> baihuo: 百货？开商店？
<jiero> baihuo baihuo_aswell  。。。双12.。。
<onlylove> 我要不要也改叫 baihuo啥的
<lainme> 也有可能是白活
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * jiero 没想到。。
<jiero> onlylove:  你的应该是 baihu_onlylove
<jzp113> 有人玩街头霸王吗
<onlylove> lainme: 蓝莓姐一语惊醒梦中人啊
<baihuo_0> jzp113: 没有呀没有啊
<jzp113> 啊
<jzp113> 最近买了个摇杆
<jzp113> 我准备回归游戏厅的感觉
<jzp113> baihuo_0, 你玩游戏吗
<baihuo_0> jzp113: 不喜欢摇杆和手柄。
<baihuo_0> jzp113: 我从小键盘玩
<yunfan> 居然还有程序员相亲的网站 名字叫 面向对象  额  http://date.jobbole.com/?utm_source=jobboleblog-sidebar-topic
<^k^> ⇪ t: 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<yunfan> cc onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 面向对象面向君，不负代码不负卿
<baihuo> onlylove: 好湿
<baihuo_aswell> <onlylove> yunfan: 面向对象面向君，不负代码不负卿
<yunfan> onlylove: 这句真不错  要裱起来
<baihuo_aswell> 好湿!
<baihuo> yunfan: s/裱/婊
<jzp113> 哦
 * baihuo 卡忙哎瑞万，来次婊起来！
<jzp113> baihuo_0, 不错
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 你们这群鱼唇的猿，这是当年某计算机系欢迎新生的横幅 cc baihuo
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 然后我就不能说是好湿了?
<jzp113> baihuo_0, 就是要在w7下面玩
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 你随意
<baihuo_0> jzp113: 啥。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 可惜那个下面不知道怎么追问 居然有个女程序员也来求了 我都心动了
<yunfan> http://date.jobbole.com/99/
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 上海女程序员等领走 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要去注册个账户 为了隐私 决定用你的id
<onlylove> yunfan: 哥，你换个好呗
<yunfan> onlylove: 那用主席的好了
<onlylove> yunfan: imadper的多好
 * baihuo 这个还挺胸的啊.. http://date.jobbole.com/426/
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看他三天两头的换nick
<yunfan> 胸没用  最好是同行好点
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 和则个不错 http://date.jobbole.com/112/
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 陪伴比爱情更重要！ - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<yunfan> 非同行的多是听信谣言 以为程序员脾气好 吃苦耐劳这种
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 我对另一半的特殊要求是：有一定的经济基础。
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 我一下子就达不到了
<yunfan> roylez: 那我就用你id了哈
<onlylove> baihuo: 没颜值啊
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: http://date.jobbole.com/77/   这个好, 还带个妹妹
<^k^> baihuo_aswell: ⇪ 一直想找个技术男，我想成为你的软肋，也愿意成为你的铠甲 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 还送个妹妹？
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 这个不错啊
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 是啊.
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 这个真心不错 http://date.jobbole.com/34/
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 致力于做一名合格的会看病会写代码的吃货 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> 智商高，然后玩捉迷藏？
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 医学生, 不考虑.
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 你好意思
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 这个也不错http://date.jobbole.com/452/
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 好玩的人终会相遇 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 哎, 我那是以前太年轻
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看，你把 hamo 和 imadper的积极性调动起来了
<onlylove> yunfan: 据说他俩都有妹子
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 兴趣爱好：电影，动漫，NLP！吐槽，旅行，吃吃吃！  NLP? 自然语言处理???
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟蛤魔有啥关系
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: Non-linear programming
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 哦.
<onlylove> yunfan: 里面那个 baihuo是 o0xx
<onlylove> yunfan: o0xx是谁你总该知道吧
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: http://date.jobbole.com/420/ 这个也不错啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个452这个不像89的  倒像是82的
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 做自己想做的和该做的事 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 好丑..
 * baihuo 这个452真心不错啊！！！
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 有个带妹妹的, 北京的, 你要不?
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……确实有点像82的，我认识一个83的都比她看年轻
<yunfan> baihuo: 小心接盘侠 6个月当爹
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 招架不住
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: http://date.jobbole.com/426/
<^k^> baihuo_aswell: ⇪ 我迈出了第一步，希望我们可以一起走完剩下的九十九步 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: 这个像72的
<onlylove> yunfan: 妈妈咪呀，别说真相啊
<if_e1se> 哇塞，伯乐在线，这是吊渣天的节奏。。。
<onlylove> if_e1se: 你刚知道么
<onlylove> if_e1se: 我其实知道这个模块很久了，只是懒得去看
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: http://date.jobbole.com/162/   怎么会有人, 有这么大的额头??????
<^k^> baihuo_aswell: ⇪ 未来的那位。别浪费时间了，我在这 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 外星人来的吧?
<onlylove> if_e1se: 毕竟自己现实认识的勾搭起来都那么困难
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 不是，就是天生发际线高
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 昂, 我也知道不是外星人....
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 这种妹子必须留刘海的，不然没法看
<if_e1se> onlylove: 兄，真谛阿。。。
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 是啊.
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 不然太怪了
<if_e1se> onlylove: 网上，在线交友什么的，感觉还是有点 low
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: 那个是修图软件弄的
<if_e1se> onlylove: 应该线下简单粗暴最有效
<baihuo_aswell> yunfan: 哦, 修的更丑了...
<onlylove> 所以，你们就别挑三拣四的YY了，赶紧写代码
<onlylove> if_e1se: 不low，我认识的基本都游戏认识的，然后发展到线下认识
<if_e1se> onlylove: 果然，还是游戏里面出真爱阿，哈哈
<baihuo_0> onlylove: 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来有联系方式 哈哈 这个是我的强项啊
<onlylove> if_e1se: 主要是一起接触的时间长了
<baihuo_0> onlylove:  你认识很多妹子。就是没要你的么。。。
<onlylove> baihuo_0: 你是哪只！
<baihuo_0> onlylove:  。。。记不得了？
<onlylove> baihuo_0: 靠，二代
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个上海女程序员不简单 还在看雪论坛招人
<if_e1se> onlylove: 果然还是一起有故事才行阿。。。
<onlylove> baihuo_0: 你认识的妹子不比我更多！
<onlylove> yunfan: 看雪……好吧，看来果然人不可貌相
<baihuo_0> onlylove: 我认识的大多是相当于生人呀。综合接触时间2天内。
<onlylove> yunfan: 看雪是我这种人看不懂的地方
<baihuo> http://date.jobbole.com/13/ 这个这个。。。 还带个弟弟 baihuo_aswell
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 虽然还在读研，但我会努力经营好我们的小家庭，做到学业婚姻两不误 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个女的说话太冲 又是密码学小组 看那个招聘也很蹊跷 里面估计有门道
<onlylove> yunfan: 密码学，不是约等于数学么……
<onlylove> yunfan: 学物理的是傻子，学数学的是疯子
<onlylove> yunfan: 这世界太可怕了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 这个真心赞！！！ http://date.jobbole.com/38/
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<baihuo_0> 。。。
<onlylove> baihuo:这个怎么讲？等差数列么
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell:  http://date.jobbole.com/260/ 还有这个，这个也赞
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 爱我，你怕了嘛？ - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<baihuo> onlylove: 单呗
<baihuo> onlylove: 有种数叫单数
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 这是个黄牛啊
<onlylove> 好吧……
<palomino|working> :O
<baihuo> palomino|working: 破马叔心动了？
<palomino|working> 没
<palomino|working> 只是恰好符合条件罢了
<cherrot> 1 3 5 7 9 是毛意思】
<yunfan> cherrot: 意思是一直都是单数
<baihuo> yunfan:太聪明
<yunfan> baihuo: 聪明到一直找不到女朋友
<baihuo> yunfan: 找个傻的就好了
<yunfan> baihuo: 这是不那么聪明人的想法
<baihuo> yunfan: 是啊..
<baihuo> yunfan: 傻人有傻福嘛
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 智能V pn 省流量 永不掉线 youtube秒开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466816 首先上官网：www.asodao.net 用了很多V pn，只有这个支持PAC，可以自动区分那些网站被墙，被墙的走V PN，国内网站还是走本地不影响国内网站访问速度。浏览器设置一次就行，不需要频繁拨号，
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 话说你们钢笔买了么？
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 还没呢, 修完bug买
<onlylove> yunfan: 看金庸那老流氓，黄蓉那么聪明，不是找了郭靖那个傻子
<palomino|working> "有钱的傻子"
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell:  Jolla超额完成开源平板电脑众筹，并宣布获得1240美元B轮融资 | 由前诺基亚工程师创办的Jolla 11月发布了运行Sailfish OS的平板Jolla Tablet，并开始众筹。最终，Jolla Tablet收到13000余名支持者的182万美元。众筹结束后，Jolla还宣布公司完成1240万美元的B轮融资。
<palomino|working> 一见面就送黄金貂皮大衣
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 这是要发啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你在夸你自己么
<palomino|working> no,我在说郭大侠有钱
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 恩....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 他是觉得那东西自己用不上吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反正，人爱怎么写就怎么写咯
<palomino|working> 他觉得不在乎,但在旁人看还是个有钱的傻子...
<palomino|working> 新修版改的可逗了
<onlylove> baihuo: 这个东西不错，不过jolla手机咋样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看过老版的射雕，再看新的，就是……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还有，看过原著和老版，新版的这些真心没法看
<palomino|working> hahaha
<baihuo_aswell> 看过原著, 依然很喜欢于正拍的笑傲江湖. 大赞!
<baihuo_aswell> 东方菇凉太漂亮了!
 * baihuo 喜欢鸡腿头和小龙包
<palomino|working> lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是女的啊
<baihuo_haswell> lol 搞不定 applocale ，智能装虚拟机里，哎……
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，对，把那事忘了
<palomino|working> ntlea? baihuo_haswell
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> baihuo家族人丁兴旺啊
<onlylove> 我要不要改ivybridge
<onlylove> palomino|working: jiero也有个baihuo头的nick
<baihuo_skylake> 一起改吧 onlylove
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 这个skylake 怎么讲
<baihuo_skylake> broadwell再下一代架构 onlylove
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 我知道岛国有个公司叫skyangel
<baihuo_skylake> 诶?
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 和东京有点热做一样买卖的
 * baihuo 来来来，加入baihuo家族！！！
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 不, 我们只接受真的是白活了的人. 像 ssssss 这种千人斩我们是不接受的
<baihuo_skylake> ...
<baihuo_skylake> 我以为是败火
<baihuo_skylake> 好像入错门了..
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo_skylake: 我们因为白活了, 所以确实需要败火...
<baihuo_skylake> ..
<nyfair> onlylove: 听新闻联播站solidot说g婊要退出毛子国了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯
<onlylove> nyfair: 估计天朝的审查制度输出太厉害了，人受不了了
<nyfair> onlylove: 是不是在毛子国被yandex打出翔啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 应该不是
<onlylove> nyfair: 看google退出中国，很大程度上是审查的问题
<nyfair> onlylove: 业务量比度娘差太多了，找个借口也可以理解嘛
<nyfair> 当然cctv报道得实在太sb
<nyfair> g婊凭空威胁一个国家瞎造谣的破事多了去了，年初还黑过小日本
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是说，是因为搜索不和谐内容被干了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 据说度娘有人提前通风报信，审查的时候没事
<onlylove> nyfair: 应该说，在他没退的时候，和度娘还是各有长处的
<nyfair> bing就是以搜索不和谐内容出名的，不还活得好好的
<onlylove> nyfair: 那时候还没bing
<nyfair> g婊的问题很简单，不遵守当地法律
<nyfair> 爱玩玩，不玩滚
<onlylove> nyfair: 看微软最近不也打算不遵守美帝法律么
<onlylove> nyfair: 美帝不是说，微软服务器上的内容都是美帝的么，就算那些服务器不在美帝
<nyfair> onlylove: 这种背地里的事说不好，毕竟纳税大户
<nyfair> onlylove: 多半人家演戏呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 纳税大户？看，天朝刚找微软补缴税款，好多钱
<nyfair> 是啊
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，求解救
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 土豪马，你的内存条子是哪个厂的
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 我本来想去村里买拆机条的，想想要走好远的路，打算京东买了
<nyfair> roylez: 来陪我玩网游
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 金士顿和万紫千红不知道咋选
<roylez> nyfair: ....
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 三星的条子没得卖
<roylez> nyfair: 您有石库门，我木有啊
<baihuo_skylake> 我gskill用的多 onlylove
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 芝奇啊，笔记本条没有吧？
<baihuo_skylake> 笔记本条我一般用金士顿的
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 不过芝奇的条子确实很赞啊，不对，土豪马，你为何不用船
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 为啥是金士顿
<baihuo_skylake> 家里也有船的
<baihuo_skylake> 打游戏那台电脑是船的
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 我觉得三星的条不错，据说ADATA的万紫千红是三星的贴牌
<baihuo_skylake> 三星挺好的
<baihuo_skylake> 以前原厂三星条很强大
<baihuo_skylake> 不过我贪图gskill便宜,所以买的多
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 三星有个问题是，不零卖，只有制造商有，我买电脑那么久，就见过联想的原厂
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 其他的都是现代
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 换句话说，想买三星，除非是拆机条
<baihuo_skylake> :D
<baihuo_aswell> 以前不是有三星金条卖?
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 来说下为啥是金士顿，不是ADATA
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 以前是以前
<baihuo_skylake> 从没用过adata,所以...
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 我当然想买三星
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 可是金士顿这条子我真心不想买……
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 虽然用起来是一样的
<baihuo_skylake> lol
<baihuo_skylake> 没事儿,喜欢哪个买哪个好了
 * onlylove 给别人装机从来不用kinston的产品
<onlylove> s/kinston/kingston/
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 用芝奇和船的，都是土豪
<baihuo_skylake> ...
<baihuo_skylake> gskill很贱啊
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 我认识一妹子，大概是三年前的电脑？i72600K,4Gx2的船，创新5.1的卡
<baihuo_skylake> corsair贵点
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 就贵点么？小数点右移一下吧
<baihuo_skylake> 没差那么多..
<onlylove> 反正那妹子看到啥都是买买买，真的让她整怕了
<baihuo_skylake> ...
<onlylove> 但是奇怪的是，前几天说kx驱动的时候，给我抱怨，调一次要好多钱
<baihuo_skylake> kx?_?
<baihuo_skylake> 胯下?
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 我都说了创新5.1了，你不知道是kx-project
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 你对不起你土豪的身份啊
<baihuo_skylake> 没用过独立声卡
<baihuo_skylake> 没用过200块钱以上的音箱
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu 14.04中怎么在 files 中打开 /usr？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466817 是我自己的电脑，自己安装的14.04。 想在图形界面打开 /usr/lib 中的一个文件。 为什么我的文件浏览器最高只能到 home？ ls /usr/lib 命令 不方便。我想双击这个文件里的一个程序 modeller 9.14。 求助。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 sidi — 2014-12-12 14:54
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=IC21Wb61_uc2Dujg9J6pFdqDmDZzPNhAN9HYFJeIM867g_daMDDV_sHXOzRpJWbwJdovVh9jK2SWTIwzJ_pA8_
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ KX驱动 _百度百科
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 肿么可能，土豪马居然不如 sssss和 imadper烧？
<baihuo_skylake> 对声卡毫无兴趣啊
<baihuo_skylake> 只关心显卡
<baihuo_skylake> 能听见打枪时突突突和爆炸声就行了
<onlylove> ……
<eexpss> baihuo: 看动画片，从来不开声音，是吧。
<eexpss> 这破马。
<baihuo_skylake> 假ee?
<baihuo> eexpss: 发错人了小姨
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 真的，如假包换
<eexpss> 你还假破马啊
<baihuo_skylake> ss怎么回事
<baihuo_skylake> 你加入党卫军了么
<eexpss> 额。。。@@ baihuo
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: superspeed
<nyfair> baihuo_starman
<baihuo_skylake> :O
<baihuo_skylake> 看片能听清人说话就行了
<baihuo_skylake> 不需要独立声卡
<eexpss> Nexus 5 已停产
<baihuo_skylake> 哦,我的n5绝版了
<nyfair> 卧槽，产经新闻做大死
<nyfair> 2014年「今年の漢字」は「税」－清水寺で発表
<nyfair> 安倍还没下台呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 为什么只有amd64位的版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466819 Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 为什么只有amd64位的版本？没有x86 64位版的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gb_star — 2014-12-12 15:11
<onlylove> 年度汉字居然是税
<onlylove> 嘲笑安倍呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 安倍大法好棒好棒的，日元哗啦啦的降
<jusss> 刚才发现半个多小时没信息好可怕
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛
<pl_014> 汗，amd64和x86_64指的不都是64位版的吗？
<nyfair> 有童谣曰：“日元跌，安倍王！破五再连任，破四当天皇！”
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/81026/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 九张 Gif 图回顾 Web 设计的 25 年历史 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<nyfair> 日元跌，安倍王。
<nyfair> 破五再连任，破四当天皇。
<nyfair> 中国死宅齐称颂，塑料小人满明堂。
<nyfair> 正版蓝光全天看，色气海报贴一墙。
<nyfair> 游戏新番厨两手，抱枕周边窝里藏。
<nyfair> 待到霓虹旅游日，秋叶原里一扫光。
<onlylove> nyfair: 好顶赞
<onlylove> pl_014: 因为当时intel想推安腾，而amd率先扩展了x86
<onlylove> pl_014: x86-64兼容i686，所以你懂得，intel很没办法的跟着出来了x86_64
<pl_014> onlylove: 哦，我确实一直在奇怪为什么叫amd64而不是x86_64，不过我刚才是在说 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466819 贴子。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 为什么只有amd64位的版本？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: gb_star
<jusss> onlylove: ia64为啥失败了
<pump006> who
<pl_014> 我刚才看了，有32位的，而且很明显，如果看不到，那应该是在某些下载站里只收了64位版
<onlylove> pl_014: 好吧……不过，amd64特别是amd64fx让amd在长期被core duo压制以后大的漂亮的翻身仗，然后，intel祭出了i7 3960X amd再没爬起来
<onlylove> jusss: ia64性能很不错，死在不兼容
<onlylove> jusss: 如果换ia64，那么软硬件都要换，这是很大一笔钱
<pl_014> 哦
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash -c 命令串里面有单引号怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466823 Code: bash -c 'convert -font ~/MSYH.TTF  -pointsize 80 -draw 'text 400,400 "正立行衣帽"' a.jpg b.jpg' 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinhongchao@gmail.com — 2014-12-12 15:32
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Lubuntu下有什么方法能够让C语言编写的程序朗读英文单词? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466824 Lubuntu下有什么方法能够让C语言编写的程序朗读英文单词? 比如TTS的库,或者有类似mplayer之类的命令可以用system函数调用 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-12-12 15:36
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【linux下最强画面游戏】地铁系列metro 2033和last light的redux重置版现已重新发行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466825 【linux下最强画面游戏】地铁系列metro 2033和last light的redux重置版现已重新发行 2014年12月12日新闻。 购买链接 http://store.steampowered.com/app/286690/ ～ http
<jusss> onlylove: x86是不是早该死了
<pl_014> jusss: 除了虚拟机
<onlylove> jusss: 活的好好的
<pl_014> jusss: 看错了，我刚才是指32位的
<jusss> onlylove: intel搞ia64感觉很有魄力呀，微软就不敢这么搞
<onlylove> pl_014: 32位也活的好好的，你看商场里面的收银，很多P2
<jusss> pl_014: x86本来就没有64位
<onlylove> jusss: 他是有魄力，但是它没想到大家换他家产品的成本
<onlylove> jusss: 很多东西不是技术不好，而是代价太高
<onlylove> jusss: 你看blueray和hd dvd，
<onlylove> jusss: 蓝光的容量更大
<onlylove> jusss: 所以HD DVD死了
<onlylove> jusss: 而且intel已经放弃安腾了
<jusss> onlylove: 那它以后搞啥
<onlylove> jusss: x86
<jusss> onlylove: x86是真的没64位吧
<onlylove> jusss: 可以扩展啊
<onlylove> jusss: x86-64是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 我说x86就是指x86指令集，不管他32还是64或者以后的128
<jusss> onlylove: arm还活着吗
<jusss> 据说被卖了
<onlylove> jusss: 你手机里面的U不就是arm么
<onlylove> jusss: 被卖了的是MIPS
<onlylove> jusss: 准确点说是被分拆然后卖了，ARM买了一部分
<onlylove> jusss: MIPS指令集还活着，你的路由器里面很可能有个MIPS的芯
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，自己搜CI20去
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 电脑桌不行
<jusss> onlylove: 那以后能和x86抗衡的就是arm了？
<jzp113> 键盘没地方放
<jzp113> 烦躁
<onlylove> jusss: arm性能太挫
<onlylove> jusss: 我更看好openpower
<jusss> onlylove: arm版windows出了没？ wp应该算
<onlylove> jusss: 可惜那货也不咋给力
<onlylove> jusss: 早出了，windows rt
<onlylove> jusss: 就是arm版苏菲上带的那个
<onlylove> jusss: 半死不活的
<jusss> onlylove: arm挫，那ibm的power系列呢
<onlylove> jusss: power贵啊
<onlylove> jusss: 就这么说，x86的胜出，完全是因为，便宜
<jzp113> 哎
<jusss> onlylove: bsd都在什么上跑呀，看到bsd支持的都比较少见
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，arm更便宜
<onlylove> jusss: 我呵呵下，你自己搜netbsd，我记得那货支持21种架构
<jusss> onlylove: power有给pc用的系列没？
<onlylove> jusss: 有啊
<onlylove> jusss: ppc啊
<onlylove> jusss: 当然现在没了，你如果还能收到老苹果的话
<jusss> onlylove: powerpc不是太老了吗
<jusss> onlylove: power7呢
<onlylove> jusss: 谁和你说的
<onlylove> jusss: power7也是你能用的？
<onlylove> jusss: 你咋不说s390
<onlylove> jusss: power7也就摸摸而已
<onlylove> jusss: 去找imadper吧，他用过power7，还用过s390
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥非win的操作系统都支持n种cpu 到win这就支持这么少
<onlylove> jusss: 你问微软去
<onlylove> jusss: 微软当初就是在x86上起家的
<jusss> onlylove: 能自己组装一台power芯片的个人pc不
<jusss> onlylove: 有特殊硬件吗
<onlylove> jusss: 能
<onlylove> jusss: 微软的xbox就用过ppc
<onlylove> jusss: ibm前几天把power卖了好像，现在有个叫openpower的东西
<onlylove> jusss: 不过我真不理解，你搞这些做啥
<pl_014> jusss: wintel嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 源里的ppc软件多不
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你要玩非windows，那树莓和CI20都能用
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你要用非x86，建议你用debian，这个支持的架构最多
<onlylove> jusss: 不像freebsd那个小气鬼
<jusss> onlylove: 对未知事物的好奇
<onlylove> jusss: 你找这频道里面有闲置树莓啥的，借来玩几天
<onlylove> jusss: 非windows的系统基本不玩游戏，你也别太在意性能
<jusss> onlylove: 硬解1080p，还有计算比较大的数
<onlylove> jusss: 这些没问题啊，你看手机都是硬解的
<nyfair> onlylove: 很多硬解不动的
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，你给他找个power的机器啊……
<jusss> onlylove: 有些格式不能硬解
<onlylove> nyfair: 还要带能硬解1080P的显卡的
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个真的很难办啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 对了，ps4国行要上市了
<nyfair> onlylove: 5年内的显卡都能硬解，但不是所有视频都可以硬解
<onlylove> nyfair: 驱动啊驱动
<nyfair> onlylove: 大部分raw组的压制参数都不能硬解
<nyfair> onlylove: 索尼大法好
<nyfair> 安倍大法好
<onlylove> nyfair: 要说折腾，本来想，给他个游戏机玩吧，结果索尼和微软双双换X86了
<onlylove> jusss: 对了，我想起个东西来， ps3
<onlylove> jusss: 这个我没记错是ppc的
<onlylove> jusss: 而且允许安装第三方系统
<jusss> onlylove: 在ps3上装个debian？
<onlylove> jusss: http://ps3.tgbus.com/zixun/201102/20110209112533.shtml
<nyfair> onlylove: wiiu是powerpc架构的
<onlylove> jusss: 应该没问题
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=bbRV6Tz1UT_MEeuo7mjvWIJSAfGiLDna169ABZIXRpx0mPxS649EU4lcK3-TEYATgsGj25FQo3tY8xcdSM16rAydyurAv-sSiNl_vxC4iEW
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是……任天堂没开放bootloader吧
<onlylove> jusss: http://ps3.tgbus.com/teach/200908/20090810164333_2.shtml
<sevk> ⇪ ti: PS3 PS3安装LINUX―ubuntu-9.04图文全教学 - 电玩巴士
<onlylove> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/164/164229.htm
<sevk> ⇪ t: PS3移除Linux支持 美空军实验室陷窘境-索尼,Sony,PS3-驱动之家
<jusss> onlylove: 那现在ps3到底还能装系统吗
<onlylove> jusss: ps3倒是不贵，不过有个问题是，你得自备显示器
<onlylove> jusss: 破解啊，鱼唇
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛ps3从哪买比较好
<nyfair> jusss: 唆使同学/同事/邻居购买ps4
<eexpss> http://imagebin.org/325687
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 申申申 http://creditcard.cib.com.cn/apply/products/ZTseries/cystal.html
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 兴业银行信用卡欢迎您 水晶信用卡
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: RMB 200元/卡，卡片一经核发，无论激活与否，均收取首年年费RMB 200元；
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 对啊，符合你身份
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛帮我找个动漫吧，生徒的手册 上和下，那个的是反写的e
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 什么鬼卡...
<jusss> onlylove: ps3现在还出新货不
<nyfair> jusss: 早就不看动画了
<onlylove> jusss: ps3早不出新货了，能买到的都是水货，因为那时候国内没放开游戏机禁令
<jusss> onlylove: 现在的都是翻新？
<jusss> nyfair: 帮我找找吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你非要买新的？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你看看人家魔都女程序员 http://date.jobbole.com/99/  混看雪的呢
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 上海女程序员等领走 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得我好像知道北京有个地方有卖游戏机，不过游戏机这东西，中关村有卖
<jusss> onlylove: 谁愿意用2手的呀
<onlylove> jusss: ps3是多少年的东西了。
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 索尼现在出ps4了，你觉得他有什么理由继续造PS3
<onlylove> jusss: ps4是x86的u，系统貌似是改造的BSD
<onlylove> yunfan: 他们发的那堆连接里面，我记得有个杭州妹子不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个 发来看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 右上角那张照片看不下去，其他的还好 http://date.jobbole.com/77/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一直想找个技术男，我想成为你的软肋，也愿意成为你的铠甲 - 面向对象 - 伯乐在线
<jusss> 手机没电了，
<onlylove> jusss: 充电去，或者插上充电线
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我看过 有沟还不错  但是 1， 他是hr 有没有可能是借谈朋友来招人呢  2, 他只要生一个小孩 不适合我  3, 对于自己本身不是搞技术 但是又指定要搞技术的女孩子 我觉得应该慎重 他们可能是受了一些社会上的谣言祸害的 这种没主见 不思考的人我不喜欢
<onlylove> yunfan: 也许她只是想家里有人修电灯电脑
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 右上角那张也还可以了, 小腿不好看而已.
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 你不看脸么
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google CS4HS中学师资培训项目2015年申请启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466826 来源：Google中国教育合作项目部 Google在全球有一个面向中学的师资培训项目（Computer Science for High School, 简称为“CS4HS”），主要目的是资助大学或教育类非营利组织合作，为中学老师培训先
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 我要求低
<jusss> onlylove: 下水道修理工，或许是欧美电影看多了
<tumashu> 挺好看的一个妹子
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 一般压根儿就不会有姑娘看上我这种穷小子. 这种姑娘对我来说已经是天仙了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过觉得借谈朋友来招人有点low了
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 我说了，就那一张看不下去的，其他的我没挑毛病吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在孩子消费高，一个能养起已经不错了
<onlylove> yunfan: 看看幼稚园的学费
<gfxmode_> 我比较关心除夕放不放假
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 放不放的，请假
<onlylove> gfxmode_: 万一除夕那天没回家的车才叫热闹
<gfxmode_> 今天超市刷支付宝，5折，50元封顶
<gfxmode_> 晚上去试试，看可否五折
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42258
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 财富推动了道德化宗教的兴起
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42259
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微信屏蔽国外域名的内容分享
<yunfan> onlylove: 酒托那么多  有什么奇怪的
<onlylove> yunfan: 就算是这个借口，能在一起也成啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才碰到个怪事 淘宝上商品的快递费是6快 等我准备提交订单 又变成11快了
<onlylove> yunfan: 她总不能把你骗到公司就分手吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看哥是喜欢将就老婆的人么
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样你离职好了，离职理由是，分手了，不爽
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 你要搞清楚 他只是说要你给他联系方式
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 只有农工商？
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 还有其他超市么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那算了……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你对社会的险恶 没有我认识得多啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是看了下简介，没多看
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种方式真的low
<gfxmode_> nyfair: 深圳这边是人人乐超市
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以去跟中关村那些人说low
<onlylove> yunfan: 中关村那些人，能打的话我挨个打一顿
<onlylove> yunfan: 我指的是门口那些
<gfxmode> 深圳华强北、北京中关村、武汉广埠屯
<yunfan> onlylove: md 魅族掉起老子胃口了 刚才看到荣耀4已经可以直接买了 想想还是等魅族那个ubuntu手机
<gfxmode> yunfan: 我对黑莓Classic感兴趣
<onlylove> yunfan: 等等看吧，如果你是为了那个系统
<yunfan> gfxmode: 什么配置?
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 我就是冲着那系统来的  ubuntu相对android要适合我点
<eexpss> yunfan: 别，那版本，相当不完善。
<gfxmode> yunfan: http://digi.163.com/14/1014/16/A8HG3HC100162OUT.html
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ [图]黑莓Classic规格和真机新图曝光_网易数码
<yunfan> eexpss: 你用过？
<eexpss> 各种版本，一直在我手机里。现在就剩下一个版本了。
<eexpss> 啥事情都干不鸟。
<yunfan> gfxmode: 键盘不适合我 既没有esc 也没有ctrl+[
<yunfan> eexpss: 你什么手机 为毛你也是长沙的
<eexpss> 乖
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个是ee本尊
<eexpss> 要ctrl-[ 去otg一个键盘
<onlylove> yunfan: 赶紧拜神
<yunfan> onlylove: p啊 他少个字母
<yunfan> ee也绝对不会跟我这么客气的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你自己问他吧
<yunfan> eexpss: 莫非是mx3?
<eexpss> 只要Nexus才支持multirom自动安装utouch
<yunfan> mx3不是说是官方支持的设备？
<yunfan> 不过如果有钱 我早买geeksphone了 还能试试firefox os
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西多钱
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42260
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国互联网上的敏感词
<yunfan> onlylove: 2k还是3k
<yunfan> onlylove: 好像是8G RAM
<yunfan> 火狐os的官方推荐开发机
<baihuo_aswell> yunfan: firefoxos特别难用
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: 你用过？ 莫非是在中兴那个机器上的？
<baihuo_aswell> yunfan: 不是, fxos平板
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: 哪里搞的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 还好吧，不是很贵，1+不也2K么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你忘了我的誓言
<yunfan> 不买1k5 + 的手机
<onlylove> yunfan: 你月收入比我高多了，别太小气
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 是上了两回当 交了6k的学费
<onlylove> yunfan: 不到1K5……好吧，我认为你要炫技，就像linux只需要4M 内存就能跑，windows你给他4M内存做什么都不行
<yunfan> onlylove: 我收入也就比你高一点 支出却比你高不少
<onlylove> yunfan: 高一点么，我记得是多了个一啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在的内核已经4m跑不了了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是多在左边
<yunfan> onlylove: 你6k还是8k?
<onlylove> yunfan: 看openwrt啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 6
<yunfan> 我12k
<yunfan> 也就一倍嘛  我一个月房贷2k8
<onlylove> yunfan:  我记得是你说是16啊
<yunfan> 开销大概要2k多
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是被国家睡前
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没房子，我如果有房子不也得还贷
<onlylove> yunfan: 我税后没有6
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是你没有嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是早晚要买
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是税前6
<yunfan> onlylove: 那也说不好 傍大款呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 找个霸道女总裁就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个霸道女总裁脑袋坏了要和我在一起
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且最近我要买车 还得再跟我父母借20k
<yunfan> tmd 银行存款一夜间清零啊
<yunfan> 家里人不赞同我买二手车 诶
<onlylove> yunfan: 二手？我认识个妹子买了一个二手的马2
<tumashu> 可以买一个双轮车。。。健康环保。。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过听说二手车水深
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: 说 怎么搞来的
<onlylove> yunfan: 什么发动机进水啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 看了三四个礼拜的二手车 确实有点门道
<yunfan>  有的车价格低得不可思议
<yunfan> 有个别克凯越gl8 才2万不到
<yunfan> 那车新的要20多万
<yunfan> 最坑爹的是过户费要按市场价评估
<yunfan> 国家真黑
<yunfan> onlylove: 前天看瘦身男女  里面刘德华在日本开的那个车真不错  国内也有 可惜停售了
<onlylove> yunfan: 别克……上来就买这个档次的么
<yunfan> http://www.mozfan.com/thread-6483-1-1.html
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 基于ffos的mios-Firefox OS综合讨论区论坛-魔智网
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我喜欢商务车 别克那个是商务的 我就在商务类别里找而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 马上要买的还是通用五菱的宝骏730 你可以搜下照片看
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的存款刚好买个手动舒适版 不多也不少  其他税费都要问父母借钱去填
<onlylove> 看起来不错
<yunfan> LG居然也要出个ff手机
<yunfan> 其实我觉得mozilla应该跟移动电信合作
<tumashu> ff手机靠谱吗？
<yunfan> fxos的定位刚好适合这些isp的目标受众 充话费送手机用户 呵呵
<yunfan> 而且全html5其实控制更严密了 很适合这些厂商
<yunfan> LG 旗下首款搭载Firefox OS 的智能手机L25，已经确认会在近期推出，稍早消息来源@upleaks 放出这款产品的规格表，透露这款中、低价位的机种。
<yunfan> 资料显示，LG L25 支持4G LTE 移动网络，搭载4.68 寸、1280 x 720 像素HD 屏幕，内置Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 MSM8926 处理器、1.5GB RAM / 16GB ROM，相机为800 / 210 万像素。
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 我放了好多行 机器人也不bb我
<onlylove> yunfan: 难道怕你把它搞坏？
<onlylove> 800/210太坑爹了
<onlylove> 多大的CCD啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 曾经被我玩过 大概是怕了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.10 更新内核之后，NVIDIA显卡驱动导致桌面消失，求大神帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466827 如题，安装Ubuntu 14.10之后，系统提示更新内核，更新了内核之后开机只显示壁纸，和http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463690里遇到的情况一模一样，但是所有的方
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1598561
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 【庞麦郎×葛炮】摩的魂 (龙虾P × 老王) 摇滚单曲！励志向，来年加油！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 全程高能
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 燃
<nyfair> 尼玛，这期humble给力，有时光之刃，钉宫配音
<nyfair> 1美分买买买！
<nyfair> 那个sb linux盗版游戏网站gamux怎么不去买？
<nyfair> 快买了给下载链接
<onlylove> 牛牛知识好渊博
<onlylove> 知道那么多网站
<yunfan> onlylove: 汽油消费税又提了 就在国际原油价格下调的时候
<yunfan> tmd 国家吃两头差啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是说十连跳么
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚刚上微博看到的
<onlylove> 唉
<onlylove> 活着好辛苦
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=466828
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 那个以前经常来这里发盗版linux游戏下载的网站负责人呢？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 那个以前经常来这里发盗版linux游戏下载的网站负责人呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466828 @gamux 这周的humble快去给我买买买买买！ 有钉宫的CV啊，我忍不住了！ 麻蛋上回我汉化的小黄油被你们拿来贴金都没征求过我同意，我还没找你们秋后算账呢！ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 nyfair — 2014-12-12 17:46
<yunfan> nyfair: 买个crossover好了 这样就可以玩win盗版游戏了嘛
<yunfan> kandu到我这里来 给我展示了下 crosswover的效果  搞得我都想买了
<nyfair> yunfan: 我没linux啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 那游戏自然有盗版，我就是想黑下gamux.org
<baihuo_haswell> Title: Linux游戏下载站,linux原生游戏,linux游戏新闻| Gamux (@ gamux.org)
<nyfair> 去，这个是谁的马甲？
<nyfair> alvin_rxg?
<baihuo_ooxx> cya
<onlylove> 这些人……
<onlylove> 都是 baihuo的错，引来这么多马甲
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 开封犹太人是记录保存最完整的中国犹太社群。他们居住在河南省开封市。中国古代称呼他们为蓝帽回回、术忽回回等。在中国的民族，划分为回族或未识别民族，
<onlylove> baihuo_skylake: 土豪马，下班了
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 擦，说不准我还是犹太人...
<onlylove> baihuo:犹太智商很高的，不像你这样
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 有可能, 你智商这么高
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 文献资料显示，因为类似的风俗，中国的犹太人常常被其他中国人错认作穆斯林。
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 很有可能啊
<onlylove> baihuo: 那你是穆斯林么
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 但是, 你们自己不会弄错吧?
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 不知道...话说我家族谱我都没看过。。。据说有
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 你看，他自己都搞不明白
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 搞不明白啥?
<onlylove> baihuo_aswell: 是不是穆斯林
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 那怎么了?
<baihuo_aswell> onlylove: 呵呵哒
<baihuo> onlylove: 关键是你知道啥是穆斯林么？
<onlylove> baihuo: 不知道，也不关心，我就是问下
<baihuo> onlylove: 然
<onlylove> baihuo: 是不是穆斯林，当然是你说了算
<onlylove> baihuo: 那犹太人可不可以是穆斯林呢
<baihuo_aswell> 呵呵哒
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 不过以前是什么无所谓了吧? 反正回民也是开国之后成立的? 在此之前, 只有回教, 没有回民? 我听说的, 不确定啊
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 元明时期，各种不同来源的回回开始形成为一个民族。
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 这个可太早了
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 哦... 那是袁腾飞那小子骗我了
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 名字叫回族那应该是建国以后了
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 哦.
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 我有点儿伤心.
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 禽类：吃谷物、有嗉子、似鸡嘴的可以吃。如鸡、鸭、鹅、鹌鹑、鸽、麻雀、大雁等。似鹰嘴、食肉的则不能吃，如老鹰、枭、骛、秃鹫、乌鸦、喜鹊、啄木鸟等。
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 我接了个电话, 没赶在五点半下班, 现在人肯定巨多....
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 兽类：反刍（倒嚼）、有四蹄、蹄分两半、性情驯善的可食。如牛、羊、骆驼、鹿等。反之则不可以，如猪、狗、猫、虎、豹、狼、狮、鼠、蛇、驴、马、骡、猴及熊、象等。
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 等等呗
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 只好...
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 现在走？
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 不能吃蛇啊...
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 我好像之前看过这个. 性情驯善的可食, 这个实在是太难了
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 吃之前还得问问它, 脾气好不好
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 不会主动咬你的应该就是善良的
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 小兔子能吃不?
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 看样子不能...不反刍吧
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 鹿也反刍嘛?
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 反刍是必备的啊?
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 还真反。。。鹿属于 反刍亚目
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我安装了android-studio，但是创建启动器失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466830 我的sh文件在/usr/whb/android-studio/bin/studio.sh路径下，在ternmail中不需要参数运行 我的启动写成如下形式，但是就是启动不了，我的写法哪里有问题？ Code:  [Desktop Entry]               
<^k^>  ─>                                                  Version=1.0   Type=Application    Name=android-studio    Icon= …
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: ... .... .....
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 不过无所谓了, 反正也很难吃到...
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 著名主持人李咏的女儿法图麦·李
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 李咏居然是回族
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 回族人丁兴旺啊
<roylez> pity: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8738939
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<roylez> pity: 祖神又放地图炮，服务器被人踩爆了
<baihuo> baihuo_haswell: 这个条目真是赞  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%AE%8A%E6%85%8B_(%E8%89%B2%E6%83%85%E7%94%A8%E8%AA%9E)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 變態 (色情用語) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iLucky> 有什么好用的android模拟器推荐吗？
<lainme> iLucky: genymotion?
<iLucky> lainme: 刚才装了一个，装不了app
<iLucky> lainme: 又解决办法吗？
<baihuo_0> lainme:  通过 genymotion 有什么东西你觉得必须用到呢？
 * baihuo_0 拜拜 lainme
<lainme> iLucky: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2528952
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [GUIDE] Genymotion | Installing ARM Translat… | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
<lainme> baihuo_0: 什么意思？我已经不用了……
<baihuo_0> lainme:  就是说，你觉得什么需要 用到呀。
<lainme> baihuo_0: 我只是随便玩，没用到什么
<baihuo_0> lainme: :) 快毕业了吧
<lainme> baihuo_0: 可能吧
<lainme> 太多baihuo了……都分不清出了
<baihuo_0> lainme: 万事具备，只欠东风 -
<baihuo_0> lainme:  看我的最可爱不是
<baihuo_0> ssssss:  你怎么不加入 baihuo_大军？
<evollost> ubuntu装了nvidia驱动开机动画不正常 可以把plymouth卸载了么 开机滚动显示代码其实也不错
<baihuo_0> kandu: 我白活了。我才发现什么都不值得珍惜，人类如果不是积累性的会垮掉，因为回忆太多了。
 * baihuo_0 抱抱 pocoyo
<baihuo_0> 好累。
<yunfan> plymouth不是给盲人用的么
<pocoyo> baihuo_haswell: 抱抱
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0C/00/Cg-4V1JWObKIdRa8AAhjOELcl6gAAMZJAGz2tUACGNQ635.gif 不作死就不会死
<pity> roylez: 你发的那网页内容超过 140 字了……
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何使用U盘引导ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso安装系统? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466831 U盘引导ubuntu桌面版的安装没有问题，使用同样的方法安装服务器版问题来了。老是安装不成功。 1 、U盘已经制作成grub4dos 引导 如果使用镜像自带的 initrd.gz 和 vmlinuz 引导文件启动后
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • x11没有配置为双缓冲？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466832 系统显示配置为默认安装的，intel集成显卡。 在界面切换时明显感觉到界面刷新的断层效果，放视频或者切换窗口的时候尤其明显！ 是不是哪里需要配置的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zerayin — 2014-12-12
<^k^>  ─> 20:58
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 在Linux平台下不能从百度云网盘下载东西吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466833 在Linux平台下不能从百度云网盘下载东西吗？怎么总是显示“失败，网络错误” 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-12 21:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何在终端通过命令调节屏幕的亮度？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466835 如何在终端通过命令调节屏幕的亮度？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-12 21:19
<ssssss> baihuo_aswell: 啥
<ssssss> 今天没上网发生了什么
<slucx> flash11.2不让用了…
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【permutation全排列】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466836 :em11 A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1256131 1212A.png B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1256931/ 1212B.png 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzM1NTQwNTYw.html 1212U.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2014-12-12 21:48
<jzp113> 怪了
<jzp113> 我都都已经ssh了
<jzp113> 还要输入密码
<jusss> jzp113: 你学py一年了？
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 怎么了
<jusss> jzp113: 厉害
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 没啥
<jzp113> 也是菜
<jusss> jzp113: py写多线程和socket很容易吧
<jzp113> 没用过
<jzp113> 我用flask写过微信平台
<jzp113> jusss, 你呢
<jusss> jzp113: nothing
<jzp113> jusss, 怪了
<jzp113> jusss, 海外的ssh好慢
<jzp113> 没人聊天啊
<jiero> nothing done well.
<jzp113> 哈哈
<ArchStacker> python里面有一个数组，如果它下标模4余0的位置的元素小于零则置该位为零，怎么写？
<wzssyqa> ArchStacker: 从0开始循环，每次加4
<ArchStacker> wzssyqa: 有没有比较优雅的方法
<wzssyqa> ArchStacker: 用map？
<ArchStacker> wzssyqa: 求解
<jusss> 标摩是啥
<jusss> 优雅点就递归判断
<jzp113> jusss.我要写个判断课表的算法
<jzp113> jusss 帮我出下招
<jusss> 失眠了
<jusss> knownbad: 失眠了
<jusss> chenshaoju: hi
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: bla
<fengyunljp> 我猜就我没睡了
<jusss> 还有我
<jusss> 失眠
<Ynitsed_UMass> wc
<knownbad> 12点算失眠？
<knownbad> 近来都睡翻了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • U盘安装ubuntu14.04无法识别第二块硬盘的分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466837 我的笔记本有两个硬盘，主硬盘位是ssd，装了win7系统，没有分区，在光驱位装了hdd，我想把ubuntu装在hdd上，与win7构成双系统。我已经在hdd上划分了100G的空间，未分配，磁盘为基本磁
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么找到ubuntu下firefox的publin路径? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466840 firefox打开视频网站说adobe flash过时 总是提示要安装 只能根据提示下载了adobe的tar.gz文件包 然后要找到firefox的publin路径? 怎么找到ubuntu下firefox的publin路径? 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-12-13 8:26
<jiero> 今天都不在工作ya
<jusss> good morning
<jusss> hoxily: 好安静
<jusss> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<jusss> kandu: 大湿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m5uIQfWhAADLxM_Fi1YAALq5AJ0GlIAAMvc064.jpg 疯狂的偷菜生活
<jusss> 我擦，一上午没人
<roylez> jusss: 就你个菊撕了的
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jusss> roylez: ph.d是不是dr.？
<roylez> jusss: 是
<jusss> roylez: 你是dr.金三胖?
<roylez> jusss: 必须的
<jusss> roylez: 好厉害的菊花
<jiero> roylez:  主席。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<roylez> jiero: 你每天这么早都干啥了
<jiero> roylez: 呃。南京大屠杀幸存者。。。
<jusss> roylez: 以后还有免费电影吗？快播挂了，字幕组挂了，海盗湾挂了
 * jiero 咬一下 roylez
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • [转]ubuntu12.04+wine+flash8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466841 ubuntu12.04+wine+flash8 来源：中山侨中信息技术——张封 准备以后逐渐在我自己的班级进行linux系统教学工作，但是因为各种原因，flash还得教，学生也比较感兴趣，因此，如何在ubuntu下仍然能够进行flash制作是
<^k^>  ─> 整体转换的关键，在论坛里找了很多方式：f4l、linux door、synfig studio等等，都存在各种问题。最后还是回到 …
<jusss> roylez: 快播挂了其实算是好事，快播挂了后，资源都以bt magnet ed2k发，挺好的，但现在字幕组也挂了，海盗湾也挂了，
<roylez> jusss: kickass.so 还在
<jusss> roylez: 这以后怎么看电影
<jiero> roylez:  什么都没干。我好无聊。
<roylez> jusss: 小米盒子还可以用电视猫
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> jiero: 没节操的哔哩哔哩还可以看连续剧
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<jiero> roylez:  不想。。。
<jiero> roylez:  抱抱
<roylez> jiero: 去找你的翠花
<jiero> roylez:  ... 都没有人喜欢我 ...
<jiero> lol
<jusss> roylez: 海盗湾还活着，.se挂了， .mobi .cr .vu这3个还活着
<jusss> roylez: 射手人人挂了怎么办
<jusss> roylez: 看个欧洲或俄罗斯这种小国的电影怎么办
<jusss> roylez: 我现在在看lambda演算，
<jusss> roylez: 貌似好高大上
<sulit> kk呢？
<jusss> 目测挂了
<sulit> 这也行？
<jzp113> jusss, 昨天问你还没鸟我呢
<jusss> jzp113: 昨天问的啥？
<sulit> ^k^: time
<jzp113> jusss.写个判断课表的算法
<jusss> jzp113: 我不会算法
<jusss> jzp113: 判断不是if else吗
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 蛮多的
<jzp113> jusss, 有单双周。还有指定周
<jusss> jzp113: 蛮多的也是if else
<jzp113> 哦 好吧
<jzp113> 我自己在想下
<jusss> jzp113: 不停if else或像c的switch或lisp的cond
<jzp113> jusss, https://github.com/jzp113/Wechat-dlnu-assistant
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss> jzp113: a month ago...
<sulit> jzp113: 甚屌
<jzp113> 大牛没出来
<sulit> jzp113: 你要把自己当大牛，自己做
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 算了 那我不问了
<jzp113> 我自己想算了
<jusss> jzp113: 厉害
<jusss> jzp113: 2475行！！！
<jusss> https://github.com/jzp113/Wechat-dlnu-assistant/blob/master/virtualenv.py
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<jzp113> 这个是虚拟环境
<jzp113> 不是我写的
<^k^> sulit, 下午7点。  11:43
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 功课与扫黄的关系 : 老师:"小明,最近你的功课写的不错!" 小明:"这全是警察打黄的功劳!" 老师:"功课与扫黄有什么关系?" 小明:"我爸每晚没地方去,就盯着我写功课!"
<jzp113> firefox 和chrome 哪个好用？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 连接vpn问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466842 我用的是ubuntu 14.04，用系统自带的界面设置了vpn，名字是name1，并且可以顺利连接，但这个vpn怎么从命令行启动呢？查到pon可以开启vpn，但pon name1的时候说找不到name1，不知怎么才能用命令行开启这个vpn？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 fenglanghai — 2014-12-13 11:53
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 家里的ubuntu长期24小时运行每天都定时下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466843 各位同好，家里的ubuntu长期24小时运行。我想要定时下载一个网页html(或者htm)，因为此网页每次更新都会覆盖昨天的内容，为了保存历史记录，我想让ubuntu每天定时下载保存后在原文件名的基础
<Wild-Farmer> 打开终端会先显示"Repository fedora is listed more than once in the configuration“等一串内容，然后才会显示输入光标，发现是~/.bashrc里的”if [-f /etc/bashrc ]; then . /etc/bashrc fi"引起的，请问大家知道怎么解决吗？
<tumashu> cat /etc/bashrc
<tumashu> 有/etc/bashrc这个文件没？ 我机子上好像是/etc/bash.bashrc呀。。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • “革命性”Linux++操作系统或明年问世 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466844 来源：中关村在线 今年微软发布了Win10技术预览版操作系统，国产自主操作系统也在下半年问世。据technologyreview称，HP也将在明天发布自己的“革命性”操作系统，其可能被命名为“Linux++”，惠
<Wild-Farmer> tumashu: 看过这么文件，正常的，之前正常，昨天升级之后就这样了
<Wild-Farmer> tumashu: 刚打开终端显示的那些内容只有再升级软件的时候才会出现，以前都没有遇到过
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 三星依然没有公布首款Tizen手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466845 来源：cnbeta 援引路透社此前报道三星确定于今年12月10日在印度召开协商会，首款搭载Tizen系统的智能手机Samsung Z1（SM-Z130H）有望亮相。但援引Tizen Experts报道称三星依然没有在本次商会上公布该机的发
<^k^>  ─> 售消息，这不免有些让人失望。从三星内部获悉，该机型目前依然处于“即将发布”的状态，具体何时发布 …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中科红旗应邀参加中国邮储银行首届信息化自主可控论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466846 来源：中科红旗 中国邮储银行首届信息化自主可控论坛顺利举行 中科红旗应邀参加　专业优质的产品及服务受高度肯定 11月28日，中国邮储银行首届信息化自主可控论坛在京
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • WinXP遭淘汰 美国海军陆战队改用Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466848 来源：中关村在线 Windows XP自推出以来，受到了世界各地用户的喜爱，很多人都迟迟不愿升级使用新系统。不过近日，美国海军陆战队探测低可观测目标的雷达系统却将从Windows XP系统改到Linux系统
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.17.4-302.fc21.x86_64 #1 SMP Thu Dec 4 19:12:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jackness> 各位下午好，我又回来了。
<yunfan> 毫毛啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：安装双系统后的奇怪问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466849 机器是hp-14-d101tx 先是只安装ubuntu的情况： 1、无线网络经常掉线，时常在使用的过程中突然就丢包，平均每10个包左右丢一个， 2、无法切换独立显卡，nvidia geforce独显 然后先安装了win7 64bit，再安
<^k^>  ─> 装ubuntu，将启动记录放在\下， 1、无线网卡无法开启了，总是提示通过硬件开关禁用， 2、显卡问题同上， …
<jiero> 怪事，今年竟然复印纸比去年便宜了。
<knownbad> 供需失调了。
<jiero> knownbad: 你还在呀
<knownbad> 不，我蒸发了。
<jiero> knownbad:  蒸发到太空了？
<knownbad> 火星去。
<knownbad> 干嘛不在这里问？   窝边草？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我要抓抓 : 某天上网碰到网友抓抓,刚好旁边女友背上痒得厉害, 忽冒一句:"我要抓抓。" "你要的抓抓到了" 网友抓抓来了。
<touparx> 好冷清啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 冷冷清清 凄凄惨惨
<jackness_> 大家好 我来了
<jackness_> 我电脑修理好了
<jackness_> 终于回到大家庭了
<jackness_> 你们怎么不说话啊？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 送药  : 一医迁居,谓四邻曰:"向来打搅,无物可做别。敬每位奉药一帖。"邻人辞以无玻医曰:"但吃了我的药,自然会生起病来。"
<zrqlx126> 安装完成nvidia显卡驱动，开机总是出现错误，有谁遇到过吗？
<jzp113> 安装错了吧
<jzp113> 驱动安对了？
<IronWard> 据说双显卡毛病多多...
<CyrusYzGTt> 恩
<zrqlx126> 驱动安装没有问题，可以进入桌面，只是驱动的时候出现一行错误，但是没有记下代码
<CyrusYzGTt> 升级到 f21 ,,, bumblebee 不能用
<zrqlx126> 驱动过程日志在那里看？是那个日志文件？我查查看
<CyrusYzGTt> /var/log
<zrqlx126> 谢谢，但是是那个文件呢？
<zrqlx126> 找到了，错误代码Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd貌似无法多线程下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466857 我在我的vps上面装了vsftpd把连接数和客户端数都设为无限制了，可是有一个问题，我用迅雷下载的话他就好像只能用单线程下载，用cuteftp可以多线程下载可是貌似有点问题啊，QQ图片20141213185847.jpg4g的东
<^k^>  ─> 西每秒2m竟然要下载几个小时，好像我也能够用断点续传啊，是不是这两个软件有问题，还是我的设置有问 …
<zrqlx126> 高难度问题;-)
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:56:26 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<ablackshark> - -。
<ablackshark> 没人吗
<tumashu> 很冷清的。。。。irc在中国这末不流行吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 敏感时期
<tumashu> 恩，这话靠谱。。。。。
<tumashu> 那位同学知道中文irc那个比较热闹？
<ablackshark>  刚研究的irc
<fengyunljp> 感觉也就这人气多点
<tumashu> 大家说说，在这里扯淡会不会被纪录案底。。。哪一天拉去喝茶？
<fengyunljp> 真想监视直接放一个人进来就可以了
<tumashu> 。。。
<ablackshark> - -。。
<fengyunljp> 而且还可以直接调IP。。。
<tumashu> 我突然有种关门放狗的感觉。。。。
<ablackshark> 学校动态ip的撸过
<tumashu> 不过，说实话，最近几个月审查变得越来越严了。。。。我想看一个org-mode的视频，找了n个代理，愣是没有上了优土逼
<ablackshark> 。。
<fengyunljp> 新疆这边连百度网盘都被禁了。。。
<ablackshark> - -。
<tumashu> 哎，我同学摆渡网盘里的珍藏A，直接打不开了。。。。。
<fengyunljp> 一定是全变6秒了。。。
<tumashu> 。。。
<ablackshark> 。。。。。。
<fengyunljp> 关键是我们这边正常的资源也无法下载了
<fengyunljp> 前一段时间360网盘也禁掉了，不过现在开了
<tumashu> 说起来，自从Google被封之后，我突然发现Baidu太坑爹了。。。
<fengyunljp> 我直接HOSTS访问GG
<ablackshark> --
<tumashu> 正经需要找的东西一个也找不到，找一些扯淡的东西，比如花边新闻，之类的。。。一找一片。。。。
<ablackshark> - -。
<ablackshark> 你想找啥
<fengyunljp> 感觉百度最没节操的还是加在各个网站的广告
<fengyunljp> ablackshark:不要说出来
<ablackshark> - -.
<tumashu> 。。
<ablackshark> 大家现在都用啥翻墙？
<fengyunljp> 感觉翻墙必要性不是很大，只用谷歌之类的直接HOSTS就够了
<ablackshark> 。
<tumashu> 现在我觉得最靠谱的估计就是投资买vpn了。。。。要不然你就老实的待着。。。
<fengyunljp> VPN好贵啊，而且也用不了几下
<ablackshark> 搞个免费的就成了！！又不是经常用
<tumashu> 直接HOSTS好使吗？ 我已经好长时间没有上gmail了。。。必需上去看看。。。。
<fengyunljp> 感觉比有些翻墙要快很多，不过我上次打开GMAIL慢的要命
<fengyunljp> 也是看运气
<fengyunljp> 免费的慢的啊。。。忍不了啊。。。
<ablackshark> 买了个极路由！！翻墙还可以
<tumashu> 极路由！ 我靠，头一次听说这个。。。。
<ablackshark> 就是经常找免费账号累
<tumashu> 找的速度没有封的速度快。。。。
<ablackshark> 。。。
<fengyunljp> 我用赛风
<fengyunljp> 还是不错的
<tumashu> 各位都用什么irc客户端？
<fengyunljp> HEXCHAT
<ablackshark> 网页版
<ablackshark> 0 0
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜阿蓉巨巨!
<psychiz> “膜”拜 。。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 Elantech Touchpad 识别为鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466859 现象，我的笔记本安装了ubuntu 14.04。但是在System Settins->Hardware->Mouse & Touchpad里面没有Touchpad的相关设置。运行synclient -l，结果如下： Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded? 运行cat /var/lo
<^k^>  ─> g/Xorg.0.log | grep -i touchpad，结果如下： [ 31.678] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event4) …
<ssssss> happyaron, freeflying , felixonmars 豪 dd， 壕 ud， 壕 ad 们周末都在啊
<felixonmars> debian å¿«ä¿® gevent (
<jzp113> gmail？
<jzp113> 现在不用墙了
<{ToT}> 居然没人吹牛
<chinglish> irc 不能保留离线的聊天啊
<wzssyqa> chinglish: 有log的
<chinglish> 不太清楚 我用的这个叫 win32 nettalk 好像没?
<wzssyqa> chinglish: 这个不是客户端的功能。
<wzssyqa> chinglish: 是每个频道自己想办法搞log
<wzssyqa> chinglish: 这个频道的log在 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> wzssyqa: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<chinglish> wzssyqa: 这样啊
<chinglish> 谷歌被墙打开这些网站都要卡好久
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想Z410 笔记本用wubi安装ubuntu 14.10 出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466860 .............. 省略 提示无法找到：/ubuntu/winboot/wubildr.mbr 无法加载程序............ 笔记本上已经装了win8 ，希望双系统并存，请问有解决方案吗？ 如果需要图片的话，我会不上 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 icngor — 2014-12-13 22:37
<chinglish> 这个 log 是怎么搞到网站上去的?? freenode.net 提供的?
<baihuo_haswell> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<chinglish> 这种抓取 log 和 机器人过滤的哪里有相关的资料
<kandu> baihuo_haswell: alvin?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 双系统安装好了直接进win7找不到linux mint http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466861 论坛找了一个命令 sudo grub-install /dev/sda 出现一下画面有高手再执教一下吗？ 系统win7+linux mint 17 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdhaozao — 2014-12-13 22:55
<albert> hey
<albert> 有人在吗
<^k^> albert:点点点.  00:08
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求个xmbc的中文插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466863 真是没办法了，http://code.google.com/p/xbmc-addons-chinese/downloads/list被墙了把，打不开了 随便下了个中文视频插件，安装后，点击发现根本没有任何视频插件啊 希望已经安装过的好心人给个中文插件把，系统ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 14.04,安装的源里的xmbc 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwlyfx — 2014-12-14 0:13
<jackness> 大家，遭僧
<jackness> 早上好
<jackness> 出来聊聊天吧
<jackness> 农民是真的苦啊
<jackness> 大家出来徒草下巴
<jackness> 吐槽下吧
<albert> 哈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新错误,显示检测你的网路连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466866 更新错误,显示检测你的网路连接,求大神给解决办法 W:GPG error: http://packages.linuxdeepin.com trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0A40427E209088E7, W:Failed
<^k^>  ─> to fetch http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/ubuntu/ ... 6/Packages Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebih …
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  我我是不是有点变态了。
<Ynitsed-iPhone6> Hao jiu mei lai le...
<baihuo_haswell> Ynitsed-iPhone6: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *BFFqn|3r*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Ynitsed-iPhone6> I really hope my phone termianl can show Chinese characters
<Ynitsed-iPhone6> wo shi shi irris
<Ynitsed> ju ran bu rang wo shuru zhongwen
<baihuo_haswell> Ynitsed: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *'E4>X+Y*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Ynitsed_> VNC
<lichong> akong: zen me kai ji jin ru tu xing jie mian a
<baihuo_haswell> lichong: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan * XR&D,*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<lichong> http://www.inputking.com
<lichong> how can I exit
<lichong> quit
<lichong> ?
<lichong> akong: how can i quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于shell脚本 Bad substitution 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466870 最近做了一个分词标记的shell脚本，运行时第七行出现Bad substitution问题，实在不知道如何解决了，求帮助 代码如下 dadPath='/home/kary/文档/MiningData/' dirs='ent' #dirs='test' for i in $dirs do myPath=${dadPath}${i}
<^k^>  ─> ".seg" dest=${myPath/".seg"/".pos"} java -mx300m -classpath '/home/kary/文档/stanford-postagger-full-2013-06-20/stanford-postagger.jar:'edu …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于g++的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466872 写了个程序,但总是有一个错误,用gdb调试,显示如下： __libc_start_main (main=0x8048c5d <main()>, argc=1, argv=0xbffff1f4, init=0x80498b0 <__libc_csu_init>, fini=0x8049920 <__libc_csu_fini>, rtld_fini=0xb7fed180 <_dl_fini>, stack_end=0xbffff1ec) at libc-st
<^k^>  ─> art.c:321 321 libc-start.c: 没有那个文件或目录. 大家知道这是怎么回事吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-14 …
<wzssyqa> 周末很安静啊
<sennn> 中午好
<sennn> !
<jackness_> 中午好，我妈妈不允许我去镇江
<jackness_> 你们说我该怎么办？
<sennn> 不去
<jzp113> 去啊
<jzp113> 不要听妈妈的话
<touparx_> 听妈妈的话
<ryt_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2082761
<ryt_> 有人能帮我看一下这个问题吗？
<psychiz> .
<sennn> 沒有
<psychiz> 吃饭了
<psychiz> dff
<CallMeAndy> 你们用什么emule客户端啊？
<sennn> mldonkey
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nCeIe-65AADCDJSgiUoAALq5gKuzQQAAMIk404.jpg 妞 保持微笑,给你画张像
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  13:38
<wzssyqa> kingbo: hi
<kingbo> wzssyqa: 你好
<jusss> hi all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:52
<jusss> imtxc: 工行改手机号是不是只能去网点?
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c语言字符串拷贝问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466875 下面的程序是自己写一个strncpy函数。从source里拷贝10个字符到target里。 Code: #include "stdio.h" #include "string.h" #define SIZE 10 char * my_strncpy(char * target, char * source, int n); int main(int argc, char const *argv[]) {     char * target;  
<^k^>  ─>   char source[] = "hello, world";     target = my_strncpy(target, source, SIZE);     puts(target);     return 0; } char * my_strncpy( …
<dispensable> 这边吵么？
<jiero> 好了。
<jiero> 不着调呀。
<jiero> 找到一个种好的呀。
<kingbo> ls /usr/src
<kingbo> 呃
<jiero> 好了
<jackness_> 那是linux核心啊 怎么搞啊？
<kingbo> 有好用的二维类库么？
<kingbo> 二维数据管理库
<kingbo> 求推荐
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad T400升级内存条问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466876 用的是T400，想升级一下内存条，就用sudo lshw先看一下内存使用情况。这是lshw关于内存条部分的信息： memory description:System Memory physical id: 2b ....... *-bank:0 description:SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1066 MHz (0.9ns) size：2G
<^k^>  ─> iB *-bank:1 description:SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 1066 MHz (0.9ns) [empty] 我是这么理解的，标号为0的插槽上插了一个DDR3 1066M …
<kingbo> 刚投诉联通广告，不知道会有什么后果...
<kingbo> 宽带插入广告
 * jiero 有点放松，今天真是个好天气。
<jiero> 可以被太阳晒到。
<jzp113> 太阳 ？
<jzp113> 好久没出来了
<jiero> 什么时候走呢。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 小白求助 ubuntu14.04 xware desktop 没有菜单栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466878 ubuntu 14.04安网上教程编译安装了xware desktop，启动后没有菜单栏，无法设置，不知道是什么问题，请大神答疑解惑。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyulong928 — 2014-12-14 17:48
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉还在北京？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谈判结果 : 猎人正要向大熊开枪,大熊甜言蜜语他说:"谈判不是好过开火?你需要什么,说吧。" 猎人把枪放下说:"我要皮大衣。" 熊说:"这一点也不难,咱们坐下谈吧。" 过了一阵,熊拍着凸起的肚皮往回走:"瞧,咱俩都满足了吧,我不饿了,你也穿上了皮大衣。"
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [dota2]可以用的fcitx输入法～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466879 因为之前打字在游戏里面有些字无法打出来，不用了一段时间。。 近几天又弄来用用竟然发现修复好了有些字不能显示的问题！！！ 那个激动啊，于是折腾了两天，弄了个可以fcitx的（之前发过
<Huahua> roylez:  金主席居然来了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 从哪里来的 : 有个小男孩,有天放学后,问他的妈妈:"妈妈,我到底是从哪里来的?"妈妈觉得这个问题不好回答,但应该趁此机会教育小孩,就一本正经地以猫狗为例,支吾地谈及生殖的过程。儿子听完后,一头雾水地说:"怎么会这样?我的同桌说他是从山西来的！ " 
<WL_mutou> 好好笑啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 美帝壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 键盘呢
<happyaron> cherrot: 这周内淘宝
<WL_mutou>  
<WL_mutou> /join #emacs-cn
<cherrot> happyaron, 我靠 这么爽！
<cherrot> happyaron, 我要pro-s静音版
<cherrot> happyaron, 你进度够快的啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 恭喜啊
<jzp113> yunfan, 装饰器是啥啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 其实都拖你一阵子了 lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 可以啊。。。这么神速
<cherrot> happyaron, 比我换工作都快。。
<happyaron> cherrot: lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 哪像你换工作那样磨磨唧唧的
<cherrot> happyaron, 都开始嘲讽了。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 要钱去钱多的，要发展去发展好的
<happyaron> cherrot: 对啊，你这犹犹豫豫的不好
<cherrot> happyaron, 最终决定了钱多发展好的～
<happyaron> cherrot: 创业那家呗
<WL_mutou> 钱多跟发展好的不一样的么？
<happyaron> WL_mutou: 未来发展
<happyaron> cherrot: 创业那家只能算钱多~
 * cherrot bye ～
<cherrot> happyaron, 旷视科技这个感觉还行 挺不错的
<cherrot> happyaron, 下了哈
<WL_mutou> 发展好不是为了钱？happyaron
<cherrot> happyaron, 只要不让我拍黄片就很开心了
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> WL_mutou: 不是一回事
<WL_mutou> happyaron:那是怎么回事呀？
<cherrot> 手机好久不上了
<cherrot> @
<happyaron> cherrot: 不拍黄片那干嘛
<happyaron> cherrot: 说方言去么
<cherrot> 开始python 了
<WL_mutou> @happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> WL_mutou: 拍黄片 php
<happyaron> cherrot: 我也刚再一次开始写python，有疑问就找你请教了啊
<cherrot> 玩蛇去 哈哈
<WL_mutou> happyaron: 我也是python的
<happyaron> WL_mutou: python 大法好
<WL_mutou> 嗯，对，
<WL_mutou> 大蟒蛇好
<WL_mutou> happyaron: 额，不是，刚才发展好，不是有钱景么？
<felixonmars> 对! python 大法好
<happyaron> WL_mutou: 那两家钱没差那么多
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我现在已经成传教士了
<happyaron> felixonmars: opensuse的release party 上去宣传debian大法
<happyaron> systemd大法
<happyaron> python大法
<felixonmars> happyaron: 嗯, 干得漂亮
<felixonmars> 再来个 arch 大法就完美了(大雾
<happyaron> 没有arch大法
<WL_mutou> 我现在在用emacs大法
<happyaron> debian大法好
<happyaron> WL_mutou: 拜操作系统大法
<WL_mutou> happyaron:mac大法好
<happyaron> WL_mutou: 正在用
<cherrot> 被你们刷屏…
<WL_mutou> happyaron: me,too
<cherrot> 壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 你才是壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 去了土豪公司，成了土豪
<happyaron> cherrot: 说吧，请多少顿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 单分区安装时出错，'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466881 直接载入镜像后运行光碟的wubi出现这个提示，怕出问题不敢按照提示重启 擷取0.JPG 按教程将wubi解压出来后安装，经过选择分区语言设置用户名密码的洁面后开始复制文件，
<^k^>  ─> 接着就这样：'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_info' 擷取.JPG 不晓得是否只有一个分区的原因导致，请指导 统 …
<Guest53574> ubuntu下Lenovo S410电池只能充电到58%的类似问题大牛遇到过吗? 有没有空指点下小弟啊, ~.~
<Guest53574> 有木有人在啊?
<Guest53574> ????
<zhanshime01>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER zhanshime01 xmotwdrlvigo
<zhanshime01> 1
<sig> 先打个/query NickServ会容易一点。。。
<jackness> 各位 早僧
<jackness> iMadper呢，我很想他
<jackness> 大家出来说好话啊
<kves> 新 桌面特效 • 又来麻烦大家了，关于conky字母重叠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=466883 最近多次安装了conky后都有字母重叠这个问题，请问这是怎么了？？？ 下面的是代码 Code: # ############ - Conky settings - ############ # update_interval 1 total_run_times 0 net_avg_samples 1 cpu_avg_samples 1 imlib_cache_size 0 do
<kves>  ─> uble_buffer yes no_buffers yes format_human_readable # ############ - Text settings - ########### # use_xft yes xftfont simhei:size=8 overrid …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-07
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是下班忘了退客户端而已
<yunfan> onlylove_: 啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是前两天问我为啥进进出出么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我往上翻log看到的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊  但是你是进了又出 出了又进
<onlylove__> http://www.techug.com/a-small-hand-save-neck-hurt
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 日本神发明：一支爱的小手，让上班族远离肩颈病痛苦 | 程序师
<onlylove__> 日本人总是造一些稀奇古怪的东西
<yunfan> onlylove__: 但是都是对普通人实用的 我还是很欣赏日本这种的
<yunfan> 毕竟改变世界总是少数人
<yunfan> 大多数人只是需要小改进
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/50995/
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 一次因量子力学而 Debug 的痛苦经历 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove__> 这个BUG和量子力学啥关系……
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Ubuntu Phones 佈點在德國一家實體通路商店 標價 歐元 1 元 但須簽合同  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474236 http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-p ... 7189.shtml Ubuntu Phones Spotted in a Store in Germany for Just €1, with Contract zz: poloshiao — 2015-12-07 11:07
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine1.8 Ubuntu 15.10 可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474237 新鲜出炉的 wine1.8rc3 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable zz: josephpei — 2015-12-07 12:01
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46409
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 今天的智能手机在通话性能上还不如十年前
<lainme> 现在谁还在意通话
<onlylove> 手机的本质是作甚
<onlylove> 突然想起前几天那个，垃圾桶里面不准有垃圾
<onlylove> 挂钩上不准挂衣服
<nyfair> 日前，一名自杀性袭击者混入IS组织，炸死6名IS高级成员，事件后，基地组织土耳其分支宣布对袭击事件负责。事件中，基地组织的袭击者炸死了IS的一个民兵组织的6名领导人，其中包括该组织最高军事指挥官。IS高层随后强烈谴责了这起“恐怖行为”，并宣布将在全国范围内开展“反恐”行动！
<onlylove> IS反恐……要不要这么搞笑
<lainme> 恐怖组织被恐怖了
<lainme> 啥时候能在irc客户端里用微信
<onlylove_> lainme: 你可以给微信客户端加IRC功能
<onlylove_> lainme: 至于irc客户端加微信，怎么觉得有点难
<lainme> onlylove_: bitlbee已经能whatsapp了，还有telegram
<onlylove> 掉了……
<onlylove> lainme: 你看MSN可以有第三方，但是QQ第三方必须死
<lainme> onlylove: 我也就想想。现在能用twitter已经很不错了
<onlylove> vmware怎么搞的，明明是suse，很多suse的命令都不能用
<yunfan> lainme: irc客户端应该也可以吧 只不过未必可以支持full features而已
<nyfair> onlylove_: qq第三方一直都有，因为某些渣水平的开源客户端被封就这么说可不好
<nyfair> qq广告的营收也就比qq游戏少点，凭什么得让利。而msn远没有那么重要
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是烦，qq2013已经被提示不能登录了
<onlylove> nyfair: 第三方，只要抓足够多的的包，总能找出点痕迹，墙就是那么玩不是么
<onlylove_> nyfair: ubuntu是这样，然后centos怕还是centos5
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这和现在教你怎么安装win2K一个感觉，虽然说2k比他们老多了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 然后你就看论坛一群傻孩子，我照着网上XXXX的方法安装的10.10,怎么不能更新
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • intel新架构Skylake+nvidia的段错误及临时解决方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474238 最近败了一个新电脑，i7 6700k+gtx 970 +z170p的三大件，算得上是不错的配置，到手自然是装洗发水啦。 我本来有一个固态硬盘USB盒子，里面装了arch，于是就拆下来放到机器里，本
<onlylove_> 真要命
<onlylove_> nyfair: 就和现在的我一样，给我不知道那一年的CASE表，让我在最新的产品上验BUG
<onlylove_> nyfair: 里面N多CASE都不知道还在不，简直想咬人
<onlylove_> 这群测试阿姨不知道要更新文档么！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46427
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 疾病威胁市场上的绝大部分香蕉
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Rhythmbox 歌词插件，求改进  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474239 地址： https://github.com/josephpei/lLyrics 使用方法：下载 或 git clone，make install。然后在 Rhythmbox 插件中启用 目前有 kuwo, baidu网页搜索 两个国内源。 附件是从 foobar es歌词插件 中提取的 千千静听 歌词源
<nyfair> 这开源厨这点能力都没有还要别人给他做嫁衣？
<nyfair> ubuntu论坛就是不缺傻逼
<nyfair> 一群傻逼互相附和吹嘘
<nyfair> 还不如老老实实实干点抓批脑残粉洗脑下
<^k^> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<yurakucho> ^k^: 乖
<nyfair> yurakucho: 拜矮丑壕
<^k^> nyfair: ok yurakucho => 拜矮丑壕
<yurakucho> nyfair: 泥邹凯
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 拜高帅穷
<^k^> yurakucho: ok yurakucho => 拜高帅穷
<onlylove> yurakucho: 拜矮挫壕
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 拜-
<^k^> onlylove: ok yurakucho => 拜矮挫壕
<yurakucho> onlylove: 我要改名字了 555
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你那什么，k420出掉没，今天路上看到一个，突然想起你貌似要出一个来着
<yurakucho> onlylove: 出了好久了
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  15:49
<yurakucho> cherrot: 不用test, 哥的config肯定赞
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 什么客户端
<yurakucho> onlylove__: irssi啊
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 异端，为何不用weechat
<yurakucho> onlylove__: weechat的config文件乱七八糟, 无法忍受
<onlylove__> yurakucho: debian默认的weechat比默认的irssi好用，适合懒人
<onlylove__> 不就是换个电池么……怎么这么……
<cherrot> onlylove__: 说我？
<nyfair> 你们干嘛不去弄个qq群
<nyfair> irc用得不难受么
<onlylove__> cherrot: 是的，换个电池进进出出的
<cherrot> onlylove__: 没 刚用上irssi 测试一下
<onlylove__> 这渣渣机器，开个chrome卡死
<cherrot> onlylove__: 用蛋蛋的配置 除了aplay -q 改成 afplay外 OSX直接上手 好开心
<cherrot> nyfair: 牛牛带带我
<onlylove__> nyfair: QQ不得卡死？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 反正我这机器再装个Q真的没法干活了
<cherrot> onlylove__: 申请新机器啊
<onlylove__> cherrot: 这破地方，不裁员就不错了，还申请新机器
<nyfair> onlylove__: qq国际版
<yurakucho> cherrot: 还是可以改一下通知的 不过我在公司就不跳通知算了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 内存控制在20M以内，否则卡死
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 跳通知真心没啥意思
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 有highlight就好
<cherrot> nyfair: linux下弄个qq裙 谁看
<onlylove> cherrot: qq群什么的真心不少，不过不知道为啥，看不起那些人
<nyfair> cherrot: 干嘛用linux，喜欢被linus那个喷子艹？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你应该说，喜欢被lennart那个SB 艹
<onlylove> nyfair: 脱袜子最多鼓捣鼓捣kernel，他呢，init 网络 音频
<cherrot> nyfair: 牛牛🐂🐂哒
<nyfair> lennart那傻逼啥都不会还啥都想干
<nyfair> 说白了，还不是开源厨惯的
<onlylove> 实在想不出为啥要支持那货，我见了没准想打一顿
<onlylove> FF死机了……
<onlylove> 有个货死缠烂打要我去他公司帮忙开发自动化测试软件
<gebjgd> onlylove, 挺有前途的   就是可能会出差
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这是未来it的一大趋势  自动化
<onlylove> gebjgd: 骗鬼呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我做两年selenium了
<cherrot> yurakucho adam 人呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: vista就是自动化测试的成绩
<onlylove> cherrot: 因为我们喷lennart，他怕被波及
<onlylove> cherrot: 跑了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 哦  测试软件啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我以为是自动化控制
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那是jenkins和puppet
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不是  我说的是上位机 下位机 工控
<onlylove> gebjgd: 工控和IT神马关系，西门子的PLC还没能在linux下面编程的软件，wincc组态也只能在windows上跑
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我至今不知道linux下面如何区分232和485
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你可以用Debian rtlinux
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我以前的公司就是在西门子的机器上跑debian
<onlylove> gebjgd: 编程好说，组态是问题啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: winCC呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 解决方案纯Linux
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你不用组态，好意思说自己玩自动化？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我以前做上位机的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我又不管下位机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不对啊，你做上位机，不就是应该是组态么，下位机不是被控设备么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 组态是什么  不懂
 * cherrot OSX 貌似没有好用的 notify-send alternative..
<onlylove> gebjgd: http://www.wincc.com.cn/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  西门子SIMATIC WinCC官方网站
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们不用西门子的软件
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你做上位机的，搞的就是用户端啊，怎么可能不用这个
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那你用啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 都和你说了  公司自己开发的Linux端软件
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那你们自己能搞……你让小公司咋办
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我以前的那个就是小公司
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你不知道德国就是这类小公司牛逼么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 1985年成立的
 * cherrot 上位🐔
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 国内的小公司，连windows都捣鼓不明白，还linux，你玩死他们？
<gebjgd> onlylove_, XD
<onlylove_> 这线掉的，我今天得写俩case，不然白忙乎一天
<nyfair> 然而windows比linux更复杂
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 苏宁的项目就是母公司接的
<nyfair> windows的微内核可是五脏俱全的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 然而对大部分人来说，windows比linux用户友好
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 从我到新公司 你想想多久了 据说还没做完
<nyfair> linux捣鼓起来麻烦是因为本身设计不好
<nyfair> 什么都往内核里面加
<onlylove_> nyfair: windows用在嵌入式设备上就是噩梦，因为你没法裁剪，如果可以裁，不会太差
<onlylove_> nyfair: linux人开放代码，你不要哪块，剪掉
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 不过现在很多组态都在PAD上做了，估计应该差不太多,QT什么的应该没大问题
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这个是事实，然而知道能剪掉什么已经是牛牛级别的了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 对于学自动化和工控的人来说，他们不CARE你用什么kernel，硬件稳定性是最要命的，因为，他们的工作环境是强电，强灰尘，强电磁干扰
<onlylove_> nyfair: 换句话说，什么软件傻瓜易用，就用什么
<cherrot> nyfair: 既然五脏俱全为啥还叫微内核啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我上学的时候，学通信的孩子还在用VB调试呢，现在和IT圈说你用VB编程，笑死谁？
<nyfair> onlylove_: vb挺好的啊
<onlylove__> nyfair: 所以我上学的时候，机房里各种你能想到的代码工具，vb vc 还有java，总之，微软全家套很正常
<nyfair> 下班下班
<onlylove__> 然后各个专业各种代码，vb的，c++的……
<onlylove__> 能用的不能用的
<onlylove__> 我学单片机有幸参观过电子专业的机房，那时候arm还是很潮的东西貌似
<onlylove__> 怎么说，07年吧，也不算早
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  17:47
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/news/68736/libreoffice-1-million-active-users
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ LibreOffice 活跃用户超过 1 亿 - 开源中国社区
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  17:49
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  17:50
<zoufeng> 这个群人气不咋滴啊
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 熊扑上来了 :     两名记者被派到阿拉斯加去拍摄风光照片。一天,他们发现一头熊在捕鱼吃,于是他俩便不停地抓拍这一精彩镜头。突然,熊发现了他俩,便向他们冲了过来。当那头熊离他们很近时,两位记者发觉不妙。其中一个焦急地说:"乔治,这儿又没有大树,看在上帝的份
<Freebuilder> 完了，现在笑话都只讲一半了
<gebjgd> yunfan, k910的rom又崩了  上了cm rom
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 remove删除内核之后无法识别网卡和USB接口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474240 ubuntu14.04安装install内核或者将现有内核remove掉之后，用新的内核就会出现无法识别USB口和网口。 有个现象，在remove旧内核的时候会空200多MB空间，install linux-image的时候
<^k^>  ─> 却只有44MB左右。不知道问题点在哪里 zz: wintersong — 2015-12-07 18:45
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新安装的debian 8 编译水星MW150UM无线网卡驱动出错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474243 新安装的debian 8 编译水星MW150UM无线网卡驱动出错。 刚买了台二手笔记本，买回来后发现既然没有无线网卡的。于是就买了一个水星的。 按照网上的说法，自
<cherrot> 割一下
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 装完之后一点设置就黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474245 如题，点一些应用也黑屏，比如说点亚马逊的快捷方式会黑很久，有时候还不会自动唤醒，要按电源键屏幕才亮。 升级过内核也不能解决，只有重装的3.19.0-X 之后的版本才不会出现黑
<^k^>  ─> 屏现象，从原有内核升级到前面所述版本也不会解决黑屏问题。 有大神知道原因么？ zz: …
<cherrot> 蛋蛋没了
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 你的？
<cherrot> Freebuilder: 阿当 :D
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你那个算个p 你还可以上cm rom 我这烂联想不能root 还锁bl
<gebjgd> yunfan, XD
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在你该知道我多痛恨联想了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 话说去年我说国内厂商要流行出大电池手机 果然今年出了好多
<yunfan> 昨天华硕也出了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 慢慢等吧  未必需要root
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我也是等了快2年  才等到现在这cm rom的非官方rom
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没有root你怎么刷 锁bl的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 必须降级到某个版本才能刷
<yunfan> gebjgd: 忽然想起来前不久也许就有个机会 因为他紧急出了个更新 一定是堵住别人root 诶 我沙比了 干嘛要升级
<gebjgd> yunfan, 呵呵
<yunfan> 下回看他再出新版本 我就把市面上的root工具都先试试看
<gebjgd> yunfan, 没法降级么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 显然没法
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我发现许多工具全靠知识壁垒来混饭吃 我刚才想弄个远程认证服务器 就去找 发现个radius的协议 然后去查介绍 愣是说了一堆文字我都不知道他是干嘛的 后来看了个文章看实际配置  发现就是作为第三方的认证服务器
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 永 别 : 小晶晶出院了,高兴地与医生告别。 "再见！医生。" 小晶晶的姐姐:"什么,'再见'?你还要住院?" 小晶晶:"那……医生,永别了！ " 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.04升级到15.10后只能用systemd模式进入桌面,无网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474247 QQ图片20151208001714.jpgQQ图片20151208001727.jpg怎么办呢，论坛上传不了图片。 正常模式进入不了了，选择systemd模式能进入桌面，但是无网络，无线和有线都不行，能采用什
<^k^>  ─> 么方法修复呢？ zz: feng8899 — 2015-12-08 0:29
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-08
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 12.04.5 server amd 下使用RTL8111网卡无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474248 自己搭建一个server 做Android 的开发，目前RTL8111的网卡用不了确实头疼。 由于系统默认是R8169的驱动，需要安装r8168的驱动。 1.离线下载 0002-r8168-8.040.00.tar.bz2 然后挂
<^k^>  ─> 载 U 盘，解压文件，按照驱动你的reademe 执行。 Code: sudo  tar vjxf r8168-8.aaa.bb.tar.bz2 cd r816 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu哪个版本的内核是3.8.13？安装包从哪里下载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474249 uname -a 显示： Linux ddk 3.8.13 #1 SMP Wed Nov 4 18:00:03 CST 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux cat /etc/issue 显示： Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 我在Ubuntu网站上没有找到对应的安装包。 zz: ddk3000 — 2015
<^k^>  ─> -12-08 10:09
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • NetworkManager和interfaces  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474250 我的电脑只有一块网卡 在/etc/network/interfaces里配置了eth0后 下一次开机网络连接都不能用了 我现在装了kvm,kvm的网卡要桥接到eth0上 但我平时要用pppoE拨号上网, 该怎么解决这问题? zz: 冰谛-王者法则
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-12-08 10:30
<onlylove> 又一个混用NM和interfaces的！
<onlylove> NM怎么不去死
<onlylove__> 中文维基可以访问了，谁告诉我，这什么鬼
<onlylove__> 那个整天要钱的吉米做了啥
<lainme> NM为何要去死，只用NM就行了
<onlylove__> 只能管理一块网卡的废柴，食之无味，弃之不舍，鸡肋
<onlylove__> 蓝莓现在在哪，有买火车票没，一堆人被12306的验证码弄傻了
<lainme> 我买飞机票
<onlylove_> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2376077
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 2306验证码欢乐吐槽：击败全国99%购票者 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡真壕
<roylez> lainme: 壕囡毕业没？
<lainme> roylez: 毕业了
<roylez> lainme: 现在在哪里呢？
<lainme> roylez: 还在香港，1月跑路
<roylez> lainme: 博士后？
<lainme> roylez: 算是吧
<roylez> lainme: 赞
<cherrot> lainme: long time no see
<lainme> cherrot: good morning
<onlylove_> lainme: 大赞博士后，蓝莓现在已经超越女博士了
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  12:12
<onlylove_> MangHuo: test
<meatboy> 用qbittorrent,网页老是打不开，关掉就好了
<meatboy> 不知为何
<meatboy> 有对qbittorrent熟悉的吗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 会搭 pptp服务器不
<yunfan> lainme: 你是博士后？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要pptp作啥，你之前不是用pptp的？
<onlylove> yunfan: apt-get install pptpd啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 配置文件，写下chap什么的，然后ip_forwarding打开，配置iptable的rules
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种一抓一大把的
<onlylove> yunfan: 印象里面ipsec的稍微复杂一些，而且ipsec往往是和l2tp配合用
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: .
<MangHuo> Housing_Fund: 提取公积金豪
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: 乖.
<onlylove> Housing_Fund: 你这个fund几个意思
<Housing_Fund> onlylove: 住房公积金啊就是.
<onlylove> Housing_Fund: 为啥我感觉像found
 * onlylove 交了公积金也没用，帝都的房买不起
<lainme> yunfan: 算是吧
<nyfair> http://vdisk.weibo.com/u/1613793294
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 胡正2011的分享 - 微盘
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我想要账户密码不用文本文件配置  而是sql数据库
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这个没做过，不过貌似可以？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<^k^> onlylove__: ok nyfair => 拜牛牛
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我这不是请教你么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可有认识的人会配sql存这些账户的 帮我问问
<yunfan> 尼玛呀
<abraham> hello
<ubrl> abraham:点点点.  13:43
 * yurakucho 招人啦招人啦, 代码能力好就可以, 后端, 底层, 算法的职位都有
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 乖, 等我从大马回来给你推荐一个
<nyfair> yurakucho: 多少钱？
<yurakucho> nyfair: ^^ 推荐人来 cc freeflying cherrot ggarlic happyaron syq yunfan
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 竟然不cc我...
<yurakucho> nyfair: 20K~40K 有房补 有期权
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 老夫的新名字怎么样?
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: 人生赢家的名字
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 是哇, 我就是为了听这句的
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 再说一次吧
<nyfair> yurakucho: 再见
<yurakucho> eguan: 这周也没法打球了, 我们也是周二, 一到周二就雾霾
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: 人生赢家的名字 房壕
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 乖
<yurakucho> nyfair: 给不起牛牛你啊, 别人还是可以忽悠一下的
<yurakucho> nyfair: 推荐人来吧
<nyfair> yurakucho: 我1个月只要你的时薪就好
<yurakucho> nyfair: 泥垢了
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: erlang那个赶紧给简历啊~
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 等我从大马回来啊
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 最近忙.
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 也就一周的事儿
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: 让他给个简单的简历就行撒
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 已经跟人家说好了等我大马回来推
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 等吧
<yurakucho> ...
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: yurakucho: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/825289/  这个怎么样?
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ LG HBS-730 apt-x 高保真 立体声 运动蓝牙耳机 黑 $29.99(约￥245)_focus优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: manghuo说音质太差, 而且前几天好像更便宜
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 哦, 那就算了...
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 丫的ios, 没有apt-x
<nyfair> yurakucho: 你们一个漏洞能卖多少钱？
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 音质当然不行了.
<nyfair> 运动耳机还扯音质？
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛...
<nyfair> 真音质好了你人生就有危险了
<nyfair> yurakucho: 没办法，破解做多了，现在只会这个
<onlylove__> nyfair: 漏洞也是分等级的嘛
<eguan> yurakucho: 我们周五还有一场，过来不
<yurakucho> eguan: 几点?
<eguan> yurakucho: 3-5
<yurakucho> eguan: 看那天老板在不在, 毕竟刚来还要装模做样一下 :D
<eguan> yurakucho: 我这周不去，下周开始恢复运动
<yurakucho> eguan: 因为雾霾?
<eguan> yurakucho: 对，在家了
<yurakucho> 赞美
<nyfair_> ccav一群开源厨，胡正用rar打包都能喷，尼玛用zip给你个乱码就高兴了？
<lainme> 用7z
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • python实现163邮件发送邮件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474251 利用smtplib等模块来实现脚本发送邮件，网上可以找到很多教程，但自己亲测都不可行，不知那个转发的人都试过没 经过初步的分析，应该是可以实现登录的，因为我尝试注释发送文字只登录
<^k^>  ─> 没有错误提示 但是加上要发送的内容就提示出错了，源代码如下 Code: #coding: utf-8 import s …
<nyfair> lainme: 然而7z的代码有着浓浓的windows com+接口味道，口口声声说M$的喷子可不会高兴
<nyfair> 有堆无聊的人甚至还把7z用的那些com+函数移植过去了，弄了个p7zip
<tryit> hello :)
<onlylove_> nyfair: 逛了几天A以后，A和知乎都不想去了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 知乎是因为看到知乎有个问题，题主说，在知乎被封号啥感觉，然后看完了没想法了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不应该是“在知乎被封号是一种什么样的体验”么？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 嗯，就这个
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不过A貌似还要去，因为要看摇曳百合
<nyfair> 我是结京党
<nyfair> 帅哥帅了
<nyfair> 有撸有力不是被乐视买了版权了么，a站能放？
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/rust7z/blob/master/lzmasdk/rust7z.cc 反正我是不知道这种com+代码怎么移植linux，mingw都没戏
<ubrl> ⇪ f: rust7z/rust7z.cc at master · nyfair/rust7z · GitHub
<nyfair> 链接的不是c艹的dll，是c艹艹的那几个.net corelib
<onlylove__> nyfair: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ab1470376_0
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 【十月】摇曳百合 第三季 第10话 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<onlylove__> nyfair: 乐视的话，真的，我还不如去看iqiyi
<nyfair> onlylove__: 第1集看不了哇
<nyfair> itsumomirakuru
<onlylove__> nyfair: 这种事，别的地方找下就好了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 在乐视看片，广告时间超级长的
<nyfair> onlylove__: 不要，我从来都不追新番，直接bdrip
<onlylove> nyfair: 一不小心就看超了，原来是一季一季的看，后来，后来不小心就变追番了
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以我这种闲着无聊的人，得找点事做
<onlylove> 其实还是自己节制点看比较好……
<onlylove> ff的自动检测编码功能怎么了
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我推荐onlylove  lol
<yunfan> yurakucho: 其实你可以找找 kandu
<onlylove> yunfan: 推荐我做啥？
<yunfan> onlylove: 他随便喊我就随便答呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 人当当要代码能力好，我那渣代码能力能气死当当
<yurakucho> yunfan: 只在北京招
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你意思是我现在不在帝都了
<onlylove> yurakucho: 信不信分分钟砸碎你办公室玻璃
 * onlylove 看见雾霾红色，都TM不想上班
<onlylove> 雾霾还TM3天，简直了
<abraham> 表示湖南没雾霾
<onlylove> abraham: 再秀优越把你丢洞庭湖喂鱼
<abraham> 你们都在北京？
<yurakucho> onlylove: 回应他说kandu的那一句
<onlylove> abraham: 不都是，全国各地都有
<onlylove> yurakucho: 多大事，把 kandu拽过来服雾
<onlylove> yurakucho: 我代码能力挺好的，就是没事嵌套个三四次IF而已
<yurakucho> onlylove: 比我强... 我C艹渣得要死
<nyfair> yurakucho: 用C艹艹就好了
<cherrot> yurakucho: 有没有发现irssi在osx下的滚屏好像不太对。。
<tryit> yurakucho, 老板，新工作挺安逸啊～
<yurakucho> cherrot: 咩, 一直iterm2+tmux
<yurakucho> tryit: 啥都不会
<tryit> yurakucho, 需要会啥
<nyfair> thunderbird什么时候改名叫earlybird了，真难听
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我说irssi 关iterm tmux什么事儿   另外你都tmux了为毛用iterm2?
<yurakucho> tryit: 你要来就告诉你
<nyfair> yurakucho: 老板，带带我
<yurakucho> cherrot: terminal太渣
<yurakucho> nyfair: 来啊
<cherrot> yurakucho: 哪里渣。。。感觉iterm2多出来的功能tmux都有啊
<nyfair> yurakucho: 在哪边办公？
<yurakucho> nyfair: 北京融科资讯中心
<cherrot> yurakucho: 然后 我们先讨论下irssi的事儿。。你没发现他不会自动滚屏么？
<tryit> yurakucho, 看看会不会才能决定去不去啊
<nyfair> yurakucho: 那我上海的房子怎么办
<yurakucho> cherrot: 如果你翻上去了他就不会, 没有手动翻就无所谓
<yurakucho> tryit: 要求编码能力, 职位有后端, 底层 或者 算法
<yurakucho> tryit: 具体的东西可以来了之后再学
<cherrot> yurakucho: 没有翻，如果一屏满了，新消息只会覆盖最后一行 不会滚屏 :( 看来你的没问题咯
<yurakucho> cherrot: 我必须没有问题啊...
<nyfair> yurakucho: 我不会啊，老司机教教我
<tryit> yurakucho, remote有吗？
<yurakucho> tryit: 没有
<nyfair> yurakucho: 我是算法渣渣
<nyfair> yurakucho: 口头禅是适合的算法都有老司机弄好了，拿来直接用就是
<cherrot> yurakucho: 来安利下iterm2
 * cherrot 顺便帮忙刷刷屏。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 水果不都是用iterm2的么？
<yurakucho> cherrot: 我捡来就用, mac都是渣渣我安利什么...
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你自己/list or /names ...
<abraham> 等几天学校编程竞赛，而我的算法渣怎么办
<nyfair> yurakucho: 问个问题，“[”开头的文件名无法tab补全肿么办
<yurakucho> nyfair: \[
<nyfair> yurakucho: 我试过了，bash可以，zsh没有卵用
<yurakucho> nyfair: 喜闻乐见
<onlylove> abraham: 你可以说，我算法渣不要紧，我数据结构好
<nyfair> yurakucho: 然而装逼需要zsh
<nyfair> yurakucho: 老板，我算法不行，但数据结构超级好，你看我从汇编层面破解了多少游戏了
<cherrot> onlylove: 我觉得自带的terminal足够强大了 iterm2感觉好丑
<yurakucho> roylez: zsh老司机看上面
<onlylove> nyfair: 改下zsh补全规则？
<nyfair> yurakucho: 其实我.zshrc有一半是抄他的
 * cherrot 我是直接用oh-my-zsh的
<cherrot> nyfair: osx zsh 测试\[可以补全
<onlylove> 表示懒人用bash，其实觉得meaculpa在单位用KSH的想法不错
<nyfair> roylez: 你给我出来，zsh里面，'['开头的文件名怎么tab补全
<onlylove> 不过ksh还是用不来
<cherrot> onlylove: 懒人才用zsh呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 我连zsh都不装，你说咱俩谁懒
<nyfair> 事实上我完全不觉得zsh比bash好
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我懂了 应该是tmux的原因 你把irssi放tmux里么？
<yurakucho> cherrot: 对呀
<nyfair> 然而archwindows上zsh就一个包，bash有一堆依赖，所以还是装了zsh
 * cherrot 方便就好 
<cherrot> yurakucho: 卧槽 为毛我就悲催
<onlylove> nyfair: 要想写的shell能通杀，还得ksh
<yurakucho> cherrot: 天道循环
<onlylove> nyfair: arch的default是啥，不给你shell怎么干活
<nyfair> yurakucho: 这玩意不补全要人命啊
<yurakucho> nyfair: 这肯定是Roylez的锅
<yunfan> yurakucho: 跟kandu商量下看他可愿意去就是了
<cherrot> yurakucho: 请吃饭安慰我吧
<yurakucho> cherrot: 吃啥?
<yunfan> nyfair: 我感觉zsh还行 至少后面出来的包袱少 win上的zsh就一个exe
<yurakucho> kandu: 来做算法工程师吧少年
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我楼下有家法国菜
<yurakucho> cherrot: ... ...
<yunfan> yurakucho: 等我看完TAOCP
<cherrot> 确实是tmux的坑 蛋疼
<yunfan> https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3vv32d/the_art_of_computer_programming_volume_4/  这里已经出了
<ubrl> ⇪ t: The Art of Computer Programming: Volume 4, Pre-fascicle 5B: Introduction to Backtracking : programming
<cherrot_> cherrot: 摸摸
<onlylove_> cherrot: 貌似 yurakucho经常喊要吃大腰子？
<yunfan> cherrot_: 什么坑 说一下我怀疑我也碰到了
<yunfan> 我的tmux跟vim一块用老错一行
 * yurakucho 我爱大腰子 我爱羊排 我爱腥膻
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实我觉得ksh除了补全不咋地道其他还好
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没用过ksh 不好乱说
<cherrot> yunfan: tmux下开irssi不会滚屏
<nyfair> yurakucho: 比如随便编个，[XXOO-RAWS] Yuru Yuri!! Hajimariyo(1920x1080 HEVC Hi10P FLAC 5.1ch abcdef1234).mkv
<yunfan> cherrot: 那就用weechat
<onlylove_> yunfan: zsh功能精简版，默认tab不补全
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我也爱腥膻 但不爱腰子   身体好不用补
<yunfan> onlylove_: 但是我用的都是带补全的 挺方便
<onlylove_> yunfan: 但是有个诡异的补全方式，一个是vim的，另一个是emacs的
<yurakucho> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> yunfan: 有 yurakucho 老司机的dotfiles带我
<abraham> emacs下开irc可以滚屏
<cherrot> yurakucho: 话说你都OSX了 irssi配置里不兼容一下么
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你不怕老司机把你带沟里
<yunfan> onlylove_: emacs出什么我都不觉得诡异
<yurakucho> cherrot: 我用的很好, 只是关了notify.pl而已
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我也把notify关了 aplay -q 换成 afplay
<yunfan> cherrot: 你们这些喜欢玩ide的人为何不去搞atom
<yurakucho> cherrot: 对 我刚比对了下 就这俩
<yurakucho> cherrot: 你的tmux贴我看看
<cherrot>  yunfan 不玩ide啊  atom是个ide 吗？前两天听说有个很吊的特效
<yurakucho> vim写代码确实太弱了, 但是IDE的编辑功能太弱了...
<abraham> atom好用吗？貌似微软出的那个vscode就是用的atom效果，用起来挺爽
<nyfair> abraham: visual studio 2015好用
<cherrot> yurakucho: https://github.com/cherrot/dotfiles/blob/master/.tmux.conf
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dotfiles/.tmux.conf at master · cherrot/dotfiles · GitHub
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=474252
<ubrl> ⇪ t: zsh厨在哪里？"["开头的文件名怎么tab补全 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair
<abraham> 我安装了vs2015就是开启和新建文件很卡
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 既然vim难用，试试emacs？
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我写脚本很依赖syntastic语法检查 然而批量改个名啥的总是会疼一下
<abraham> 其他的地方还是很好，社区版的
<cherrot> onlylove_: 没好哪去
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • zsh厨在哪里？"["开头的文件名怎么tab补全  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474252 zz: nyfair — 2015-12-08 16:31
<cherrot> yurakucho: 用啥ide了？
<yurakucho> cherrot: 没在用啊
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=106549   onlylove__ 这个超级搞
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 取标题 Connection reset by peer
<yunfan> cherrot: 你这么玩已经是ide了嘛
<yunfan> onlylove__: vim只有vi部分还行 其他还不如emacs
<yurakucho> cherrot: 注释掉第27行试试
<onlylove> yunfan: 表示反正我就写几行shell vim 够用了，vi连语法高亮都没
<yurakucho> cherrot: 看到我我刚说的了么?
<cherrot> yurakucho: yunfan 嗯 差不多 我很依赖各种插件
<abraham> vim还是好,vi反正我用得不习惯
<Housing_Fund> nyfair: 我的zsh \[就可以补全了.
 * cherrot 编辑器当然用的爽才是王道
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:35
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: failed.
<roylez> nyfair: \[
<cherrot> nyfair: 感觉是你zsh配置有问题？ windows?
<MangHuo> Housing_Fund: 你的字体配置好小
<MangHuo> Housing_Fund: 发错了
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: 蛤?
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 你的字体配置好小
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉的，早啊
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 乐乐
<cherrot> roylez: 早哦
<nyfair> cherrot: 这跟windows有个jb关系
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 渣
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说vim的好处也就那个keybind了
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 什么?
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/dotfiles/blob/master/.zshrc
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dotfiles/.zshrc at master · nyfair/dotfiles · GitHub
<nyfair> 问题在哪里？
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=106549  nyfair 鉴定下这个 为何喷嚏网这里可以访问 去a站却没了
<yurakucho> cherrot: 试过了没?
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 取标题 Connection reset by peer
<cherrot_> yurakucho: 正在
<Housing_Fund> nyfair: 我0配置的用户, 直接起zsh就可以补全 \[
<cherrot_> yurakucho: 不管用  为什么怀疑是27行呢
<nyfair> yunfan: a站黑科技不知道么？
<yurakucho> cherrot_: 猜的
<yurakucho> cherrot_: 那不知道了, terminal太渣吧可能
<Housing_Fund> nyfair: 我更烦的是很多制片组用全角的[让我很难输入.
<yunfan> nyfair: wo buzhidao
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 乃的 xterm 字体配置在 2k 笔记本上显示太小了
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<yunfan> Housing_Fund: 我也是 还有空格文件名
<Housing_Fund> yunfan: 是啊.
<yunfan> roylez: 主席这是晨勃？
<nyfair> roylez: 老司机，我把你的zshrc抄了一大半，然后现在有个严重的问题
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 乃的 xterm 字体配置在 4k 笔记本上显示太小了
<roylez> nyfair: 有没有不安装flash看A、B站的方案？
<roylez> nyfair: 嘛问题？
<nyfair> roylez: 爪机版
<roylez> nyfair: html5看youtube爽了，不想装flash
<nyfair> roylez: '['开头的文件名不能tab补全
<roylez> nyfair: 说了 \[
<cherrot> yurakucho:  我可能知道原因了  我在tmux里pageup pagedown等同于up和down 也就是翻历史纪录  我试下看看能不能改掉
<nyfair> roylez: 没有卵用
<nyfair> roylez: 把.zshrc删了有用
<nyfair> roylez: 所以肯定是你的问题
<cherrot> roylez: b站app貌似仅限大陆安装 好烦
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 你人在哪儿????
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 兔兔
<roylez> nyfair: 我试了可以
<roylez> nyfair: 你zsh版本？
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: MangHuo 说明你们的dpi设置不对
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: google wallet/play 在美国
<roylez> nyfair: 我的 5.1.1
<roylez> nyfair: 4.3以上基本都可以安全用我的配置了
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: 你到底多热爱改名
<roylez> nyfair: 或者，你整个照搬我的 .zshrc
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 特别爱
<roylez> nyfair: 完全不改，试试能不能成
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: 怕被 ex, eex,eeex ... 找？
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 哪儿有ex, 都是cur
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 你这是病，得治
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 治不好了.
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: 你让我想起了11个男人过河的故事
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 病名叫做 ex臆想症
<nyfair> zsh-5.1.1.exe
<yurakucho> roylez: 你还不下班?
<nyfair> 和你一样啊
<roylez> nyfair: 我擦，windows.....
<nyfair> 有啥问题
<roylez> yurakucho: 蛋蛋，你改的毛名
<roylez> yurakucho: 已经下班了啊
<roylez> yurakucho: 玩着呢
<nyfair> roylez: 风俗店壕的品味不清楚么
<MangHuo> roylez: 哎呀
<onlylove__> roylez: 竹席最近在哪高就
<yurakucho> MangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/729611/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪ 双12特价预告:SanDisk 闪迪 SSD PLUS 240GB SATA3 固态硬盘 409元包邮_聚划算优惠_什么值得买
<roylez> onlylove__: C社狗，求勿喷
<onlylove__> roylez: 求带
<yurakucho> roylez: 羡慕呀
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 和美亚黑五没有优势
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 暂时看起来不愁硬盘用了
<nyfair> 尼玛，我试过了，空的.zshrc也补全不了，你们坑我
<abraham> 你们下班了吗
<roylez> nyfair: 谁tmd没事管windows用户啊
<MangHuo> yurakucho: nvme 用起来不错的
<roylez> yurakucho: 高管蛋最近工作爽不？
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 渣渣机械硬盘且加密, 也还堪用 要求不高
<nyfair> roylez: 别闹，除了windows，其他用户能算做人？
<yurakucho> roylez: 是小兵, 手下连个实习生都没有...
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 写入速度不上 G 没法用
<nyfair> roylez: 忽略不计的玩意
<yurakucho> nyfair: 反正Mac users是不能算
<nyfair> yurakucho: 即使是mac，用osx的都没用windows的多
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 试了试加密好像对速度影响不是太大，我把所有的盘都给加密了
<roylez> yurakucho: 求带，贵司太有钱
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 除了home并没有加密的必要吧...
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 那备份的 header 放哪里呢
<yurakucho> roylez: 等你过了试用期再卖你第二道
<nyfair> roylez: 我不管，反正bash可以，zsh不行肯定是因为zsh烂
<cherrot> yurakucho: 蛋蛋招我给你实习去
<nyfair> yurakucho: 蛋蛋招我给你实习去
<roylez> nyfair: 我也不管...lol
 * cherrot 奥迪双蛋 我的伙伴
<yurakucho> cherrot: 没有intern名额了
<cherrot> 求放过
<yunfan> roylez: 主席现在税率多少？
<yurakucho> cherrot: 对不起 你是一个好人
<yurakucho> yunfan: http://fx.cmbchina.com/Hq/
<ubrl> yurakucho: ⇪  招商银行 -- 外汇实时汇率
<cherrot_> test
<ubrl> cherrot_:点点点.  16:53
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 蛋蛋招我给你实习去
<cherrot> yurakucho: 直接用你的tmux一样贵 好现在我觉得terminal确实没那么好了。。
 * cherrot s/è´µ/è·ª/
 * yurakucho 公司发了个earpods, 吃灰一个月了, 能卖多少?
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 给我五块, 我收
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 新手求问，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474253 进入终端后输入password的时候为什么输入了我的登录密码显示认证失败啊 zz: qoqohappy — 2015-12-08 16:56
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: 你这说的是倒贴啊...
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 是啊.
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 不然earpods有啥用?
<nyfair> yurakucho: 不值钱的，水果的黑点里就有这玩意
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助大神 关于恢复系统备份 ubuntu server  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474255 求助大神， 问题是突然有一天 系统不行了 无法启动 就用 live cd 进入以后 还原了下之前备份的， 我之前备份是所有目录都用 sudo tar -cvpjf backup20150617.tgz.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+fou
<^k^>  ─> nd/ --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=backup20150617.tgz.bz2 / 恢复 用的是 tar xvpfj backup20150617.tgz.bz …
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1644626555.html
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ 卓美（ZOMEI）单反通用 八爪鱼 三脚架 微距自拍章鱼三角架便携支架 单反配件 中号【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<cherrot> yurakucho: 给你5块 我收
<MangHuo> Housing_Fund: http://item.jd.com/1317340.html
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 你这破坏市场行情啊
<MangHuo> Housing_Fund: 这种不可以？
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: 这玩意儿单反你敢用？
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 【云腾258】云腾（YUNTENG）自拍杆 258便携迷你三脚架 手机自拍支架 视频会议桌面 单反微单卡片相机摄像机微距三角架【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 39.00
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 壕
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1033811467.html
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ 日本SANWA 自拍神器便携章鱼三脚架 手机/卡片相机/微单支架 蓝 DG-CAM17BL【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: sanwa是什么鬼?
<cherrot> MangHuo: 你给手机用？
<MangHuo> cherrot: 不是，是 Housing_Fund 的 m43 用
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 是的.
<MangHuo> cherrot: 我等 750 破 8000 呢
<cherrot> what is m43
<cherrot> `whatis m43
<MangHuo> Housing_Fund: 最后一件了，赶快买吧
<cherrot> MangHuo: 听起来像是微单的样子
<MangHuo> cherrot: 对的
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: m4/3嘛
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 这么小的底
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 等有钱了上黑卡
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 乐乐.
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 乖
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 渣，死远点
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 我等着拿钱呢, 不能死
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 等着我烧给你，早死早超生
<Housing_Fund> roylez: ... ...
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 估计我还能活多60年
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 你base在帝都？我看玄...
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 是啊, 我有空气净化器
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 那也玄...除非你满街都装空气净化器
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 出门有N95啊
<cherrot> 我在公司也带口罩了 要憋死
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 死了算了
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 别逗了。N95跟2200的pm2.5能斗？
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: 你是我的牵挂
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 能啊.
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: 别. 你死远点儿.
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 怎么不能, 这货一开始是给矿洞里面用的
<cherrot> 用了这么多口罩 唯一靠谱的就是 3M 9332。或者就上面罩了
<cherrot> 其他都是垃圾
<roylez> Housing_Fund: 那您继续斗，哥出去瞅瞅星星
<yurakucho> cherrot: 长时间的话不如不戴, 戴的话影响呼吸反而有害健康 (即使有呼吸阀
<Housing_Fund> roylez: 小心被枪杀
<onlylove_> cherrot: 那东西带好了憋得慌
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 可以弄个带泵的.
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: ^^
<cherrot> yurakucho: 我想练练肺活量来着  然而摘下来就能闻到装修的味道
<Housing_Fund> cherrot: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.dUQHJY&id=6746672971&ns=1&abbucket=11   来个这个吧
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ M 620P尘毒面具七件套6200防毒面罩防护面具化工喷漆防尘中号-tmall.com天猫
<cherrot> Housing_Fund: 我们有个cofunder带的它
<sennn> 大家好
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  17:13
<sennn> 有人吗？
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  17:13
<sennn> （
<sennn> :(
<roylez> sennn: 就剩我一个了
<abraham> 都不用吃饭的？
<sennn> 为啥？
<roylez> sennn: 帝都僵尸爆发了
<sennn> what？
<sennn> 空气污染太严重了
<cherrot> God want to check air quality.
<abraham> 表示我还在吃饭
<abraham> 估计都去吃饭了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，每次安装ubuntu14.04升级后就卡在登陆界面循环，=  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474256 每次安装ubuntu14.04后升级在安装到三分之一处自动关机。再次开启就卡在登陆界面循环，而且重装系统就要连windows一块安装，不删除盘的分区的话就会卡在logo界面
<^k^>  ─> ，特别麻烦， 键入sudo gedit /etc/profile 有gtk-warning **: Error loading image 'file；///usr/share/themes/ …
<pity> roylez: Roy Zuo is now Technical Support Engineer at Canonical Ltd.
<pity> Congratulate
<roylez> pity: .
<pity> roylez: 土澳分堂的？
<roylez> pity: 你哪里看到的？
<roylez> pity: 嗯
<pity> roylez: LinkedIn
<roylez> pity: ....
<roylez> pity: 狗的，我今天才更新
<pity> roylez: 我就是今天看到的 :P
<yurakucho> roylez: 我上午点赞了都~
<roylez> yurakucho: 请我吃饭
<cherrot> roylez: 上门装系统的意思？
<cherrot> roylez: 你太远了 我帮你吃了吧 cc yurakucho
<yurakucho> cherrot: 吃啥啊
<yurakucho> cherrot: 带几个妹子来我就请
<cherrot> yurakucho: 带我ex你请么 lol
<roylez> cherrot: 在家接电话的意思
<cherrot> yurakucho: 带妹子我就必然法国菜了
<cherrot> roylez: 澳洲可以吃烤袋鼠么
<yurakucho> cherrot: ... ...
<roylez> cherrot: 上周我买了一盒袋鼠肉香肠，吃了2次，剩下的扔了
<abraham> 怎么没人说话了？
<onlylove___> cherrot: 有些稀奇古怪的东西，不要贸然尝试
<cherrot> test
<ubrl> cherrot:点点点.  18:20
<sennn> 有人吗？
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  18:40
<sennn> :(
<sennn> :(
<sennn> (
<sennn> 果然没人
<yunfan> roylez: 白澳可以持枪不
<roylez> yunfan: 好像可以玩，枪证不好搞吧
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • WinSetupFromUSB 这个软件可以引导U盘里的很多iso文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474258 http://www.iplaysoft.com/winsetupfromusb.html 很多同学都喜欢将电脑凌乱不堪的系统彻底重装以获得一个“全新的开始”，但你会发现如今很多电脑都已经没有光驱了，因此制作一个
<yunfan> roylez: 我看了下 美国有些州是禁止执法部门监管持枪的
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 美国的州好像比中国的自治区权利还大
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 这不是废话么
<Freebuilder> 割一下
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • ubuntu kylin安装新立得，出现如下问题，该怎么办啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474260 ubuntu kylin安装新立得，出现如下问题，该怎么办啊？ 显示如下： root@ubuntu:/home/xunlu/下载# dpkg -i /home/xunlu/下载/synaptic_0.82_amd64.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装
<^k^>  ─> 有 155465 个文件和目录。) Preparing to unpack .../下载/synaptic_0.82_amd64.deb ... Unpacking synaptic (0. …
<yunfan> fuck again
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu kylin安装新立得，出现如下问题，该怎么办啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474261 ubuntu kylin安装新立得，出现如下问题，该怎么办啊？ 显示如下： root@ubuntu:/home/xunlu/下载# dpkg -i /home/xunlu/下载/synaptic_0.82_amd64.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装
<^k^>  ─> 有 155465 个文件和目录。) Preparing to unpack .../下载/synaptic_0.82_amd64.deb ... Unpacking synaptic (0. …
<abraham> 都洗洗睡了？
<Guest32350> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest32350:点点点.  22:06
<Guest32350> 这是我第一次用这个irc，有点激动
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • eclipse中文乱码问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474265 我下载了一些java项目 他们是用windows编写的 在ubuntu下eclipse打开有些显示中文OK，有些是中文乱码 于是我根据下面文章方法解决中文乱码 Code: 修改/var/lib/locales/supported.d/local文件,在文件中添加 zh
<^k^>  ─> _CN.GBK GBK zh_CN.GB2312 GB2312 sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force locales 然后在输出的结果中会出现 zh_CN.GB23 …
<administ1ator> nick <samuel>
<administ1ator> quit
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-09
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • [猜谜]猜和ubuntu相关的小谜题，获赠正版小游戏(2015dec09)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474267 [猜谜]猜和ubuntu相关的小谜题，获赠正版小游戏(2015dec09) 最近humble bundle出了neo geo 25周年的包。我有几个游戏有了。多出来的送人。 不过要猜谜。还是老规矩。
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 编译代码时提示error: tslib.h: No such file or directory  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474268 我在编译一个软件时总是提示下面的错误： Code: error: tslib.h: No such file or directory 确认代码是正确的。 平台为ubuntu14.04. 之前是好的，装了ffmpeg及其他一些包后就这样了。。
<^k^>  ─> 请高手帮忙看看是少了什么吗？ 多谢多谢～ zz: Janliz — 2015-12-09 10:31
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.oschina.net/news/68803/mozilla-abandon-firefox-mobile
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Mozilla 宣布放弃 Firefox 手机 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/gmail
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 再也不用担心Gmail被封锁？因为谷歌好像正打算干掉它 | 程序师
<abraham> 很久没用gmail了
<abraham> 这个inbox邮箱的域名是什么？我用gmail账号登陆下、谢谢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46455
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 雅虎将宣布出售核心业务
<onlylove> 小梅那么多年白忙活了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 笔记本, 有时开机黑屏, 有时不,怎么解决?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474269 我的联想L330, 装ubuntu之后,好像升级系统还是怎么的,之后, 开机就有时黑屏,有时不. 黑屏的话,我按CTRL+ALT+F1可以进入字符界面,用帐号密码登录进去后可以重启, 重启后往
<^k^>  ─> 往就进入图形界面了.请问这个问题怎么解决?谢谢! zz: DrNemo — 2015-12-09 11:44
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Mutate: 仿 Mac Alfred  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474270 https://github.com/qdore/Mutate zz: josephpei — 2015-12-09 12:13
<lainme> yahoo要完?
<Cosven> 大家有木有什么比较有意思的 *nux 工具，来分享分享
<lainme> bash2048.sh
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 想去体验一下Debian了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474271 从2005年下半年开始接触Ubuntu，便一直持续到现在，10年了，心里还是很喜欢很爱它的。 最近3-4年使用的是12.04和14.04版本，感觉很不错，比较稳定，虽然偶然有个内部错误，但作为家庭桌面使用，
 * tryit Shadowsocks 怎么样？
<onlylove__> tryit: 拜高管
<^k^> onlylove__: ok tryit => 拜高管
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 华为欧拉os，基于cent os，想搞os的可以考虑华为  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474272 出差华为看到他们研究所的广告，经前台同意后拍照，宣传下哈 zz: nsynet — 2015-12-09 13:20
<onlylove> 这帖子为毛放在新闻区，不应该发广告区么，砍了砍了
<Ueno_Otoko-> wtf
<lainme> 弄个发行版也要这样做宣传
<onlylove_> 砍了吧
<nyfair> 好无聊，想花钱
<nyfair> 有什么100左右的小玩意
<pity> nyfair: 充值卡 :D
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> yurakucho: 壕，今天smzdm有点什么玩意推荐
<onlylove> 100左右的？
<onlylove> 没有吧？
<nyfair> 嗯
<onlylove> 我记得树莓那个新品用不了100,5刀
<nyfair> 树莓派对我没啥用吧
<lainme> 买吃的
<yurakucho> nyfair: 壕, 今天美国亚马逊有点什么玩意推荐?
<nyfair> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%96%E3%82%B7%E3%83%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89%E3%82%B9%E3%83%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%96%E3%82%B3%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3HG-%E3%83%8F%E3%82%A4%E3%82%B0%E3%83%AC%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-Vol-961-%E3%81%94%E6%B3%A8%E6%96%87%E3%81%AF%E3%81%86%E3%81%95%E3%81%8E%E3%81%A7%E3%81%99%E3%81%8B-%E3%80%8E%E3%83%AA%E3%82%BC%E3%80%8F/dp/B017YU1ZLQ
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp | ブシロードスリーブコレクションHG (ハイグレード) Vol.961 ご注文はうさぎですか?? 『リゼ』 | ホビー 通販 pp: Amazon.co.jpが販売する一部の商品は、
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求助：三个网络软件突然用不了，上不了网了。详情附多图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474275 运行环境：ubuntu15.10 amd64 evolution@evolution:~$ aptitude show i2p 软件包： i2p 新: 是 状态: 已安装 自动安装: 否 版本号： 0.9.23-2ubuntu1 优先级： 可选 部分： net 维护者
<^k^>  ─> ： Kill Your TV <killyourtv@i2pmail.org> 体系： all 未压缩尺寸： 194 k 依赖于: adduser, debconf, i2p-ro …
<yunfan> onlylove_: shit 本来快搞起来了
 * tryit ShadowSocks 帅呆了，google 秒开
<gfxmode> tryit: 您用的SS免费账号？还是付费？    另外可以试试lantern
<tryit> gfxmode, 付费
<nyfair> gfxmode: lantern不安全，说了多少遍了
<gfxmode> nyfair: 免费的 用一下还是不错的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 晚上来点兔子
<nyfair> gfxmode: 你怎么跟爱占便宜的中年欧巴桑一个德性
<gfxmode> nyfair: 哈哈
<nyfair> onlylove_: 没有什么烦恼是一集点兔解决不了的。如果有，就两集
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你应该让他用轮子的东西
<yurakucho> tryit: 高管别卖萌
<nyfair> onlylove_: 讲道理的话，轮子的东西也就多了点广告，没lantern那么危险
<tryit> yurakucho, 肉身翻不了墙，假装一下，哈哈
<yurakucho> tryit: 我是说你之前竟然不是google秒开么?
<yurakucho> 技术狗竟然不用google?
<yurakucho> 啊, 错了 你是高管 555
<nyfair> 技术狗不都是直接搜论文的
<nyfair> 搜stackoverflow也比google靠谱啊
<onlylove_> yurakucho: 高管需要用google？
<nyfair> 最近越发觉得bing搜索简直是屎
<nyfair> 度婊都比bing好
<lainme> google第一页一般不都是stackoverflow么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 嗯，bing确实很难用……不过有些地方还是比度娘强
<nyfair> 其实我喜欢reddit人肉搜索
<nyfair> onlylove_: 其实说了那么多废话，我还是google搜索用得最多
<nyfair> onlylove_: 谁让它叫gbiatch呢
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • apt-get 为什么会连接ipv6的地址更新软件包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474276 我在公司的服务器上运行apt-get upgrade报如下错误，我没有ipv6的地址： Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... elease.gpg Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46460
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 网信办主任称：我无法改变你但有权选择朋友
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46462
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国的新一代网吧改变形象
<onlylove> 这哪国的SB又在抹黑
<onlylove> 三里屯啊，算了
<yaphu> 大家好，最近想买部一加手机，但不知买哪一部更适合
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我他妈要的是小鸡 : 夫妻二人合伙打麻将,商量好按妻子的眼色行事。玩牌中,妻子猛然劈开大腿,其夫见忙出八万！结果给别人放了炮！其夫不解！妻子大怒的喊道:我他妈要的是小鸡！
<jusss> hi hentai
<jusss> 有人    吗?
<Freebuilder> 没人
<jusss> Freebuilder: hi hentai
<Freebuilder> 我不是 hentai
<pity> OpenVZ 不能设置系统时间么？
<pity> https://serverfault.com/questions/446289/changing-time-or-offsetting-it-in-openvz-contained-server
<ubrl> ⇪ f: linux - Changing time or offsetting it in OpenVZ contained server - Server Fault
<lainme> 可以设时区。但时间要母机调整
<lainme> 一般提出时间不对都会调整的吧，也就同步一下
<pity> lainme: 嗯，刚发现我 vps 上时间不对，设置了时区也不管用，后来才知道原来是这样
<jusss> pity: 我的也是
<pity> jusss: 那就不用纠结了
<jusss> pity: 其实设置某个变量就可以，好像是什么$TZ什么的，然后果断时间就又变成utc了
<jusss> Freebuilder: lainme 牛牛，你们用tumx还是screen呀
<pity> jusss: 我设置了啊
<pity> jusss: tmux
<Freebuilder> 啥东西？
<lainme> jusss: screen
<jusss> pity: 我还没用过tmux, 比screen好很多？
<pity> jusss: 嗯哼
<jusss> lainme: 牛牛，screen的ls --color没颜色怎么办
<jusss> lainme: 还有翻屏只能用C-f C-b在copy mode下吗？
<jusss> lainme: 我用xterm
<Freebuilder> 我用 xterm
<jusss> pity: tmux翻屏简单不？还有颜色
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛，你来了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 果汁 ， 你来了?
<darkduke> swift 語言真不錯
<jusss> darkduke: taylor swift?
<darkduke> apple swift
<darkduke> 編程語言
<pity> jusss: 你指快捷键？
<pity> erlang => 二郎
<jusss> pity: 快捷键
<October21> byobu
<Freebuilder> 那语言哪里不错了？
<darkduke> 現在可以用來編寫linux程序了 也有ubuntu安裝包
<pity> jusss: 可以设置一样的快捷键
<jusss> 因为swift可以get code inspiration from you boy friends ?
<pity> jusss: 配置更灵活一些，而且还有插件，尽管我觉得没太大用
<jusss> pity: 嗯
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我感觉现在的py3很不错，出了问题能找到人问，其它的出问题都不知道去哪问，去问了也没人搭理。。。
<jusss> python社区感觉很赞，人都很热情
<pity> jusss: 看文档啊
<jusss> pity: 高手
<pity> jusss: 其实我不会
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 【酷炫的启动引导】bad-OS-x引擎资源汇总帖子  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474277 所有相关资源都存放在本人的百度云盘中，由于本人地处偏僻、网络不好，有时候又无法访问本论坛，所以抱歉来得晚了些！ 以后如有更新，请关注本帖。 直接上下载地址： h
<jusss> vim的操作真的是反人类呀
<jusss> 我一直都记不住怎么跳转到行头
<pity> jusss: 又弄啥 gaoji 操作了？
<jusss> 看人家emacs多好 C-a C-e
<pity> jusss: 0
<jusss> C-n nex C-p previous C-e end 全是单词首写 C-s search
<jusss> 简单明了容易记忆，再看看vim那堆都是什么能让人记住的的？ j h k l no sense
<jusss> 还有各种奇葩的符号组合 C-[ C-] $ 0 什么的
<jusss> 我就不明白为啥vim一直活到了现在。。。
<pity> jusss: 或者 ^
<pity> jusss: hehe
<pity> jusss: 顺手即可
<pity> jusss: 豆腐脑你喜欢吃甜的还是咸的？
<jusss> pity: 不喜欢吃豆腐脑。。。
<jusss> pity: 而且vim有个最大的缺点你知道是什么吗？ 当你用vim打开一行超过了好几十KB的文件时，vim就傻了，它不能一行显示那么多，emacs就没这个问题
<pity> jusss: good for emacs
<jusss> pity: 还是和我一起用emacs吧，把no sense的vim扔了
<pity> jusss: 喜欢什么就用什么，开心就好 :)
<NoIE> 喜欢gedit
<lainme> vim会折行显示啊
<jusss> lainme: 这个跟那个没关系，你计算下fibonacci第100万个数存到一个文件里，你用vim打开就知道了
<lainme> jusss: 遇不到这种情况。我只用简单的工具
<pity> jusss: vim 是一个编辑器，emacs 是一个集成了编辑器的（操作）系统，知道自己要什么才用什么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 大家好 我是新人 请多多关照  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474280 大家好 我是新人 请多多关照 zz: woshishen — 2015-12-10 0:59
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-10
<pity> shell 里能做日期计算么？比如 2015-12-10 减去 1 天是 2015-12-09，或 2015-12-01 减去一天是 2015-11-30？
<pity> 除了用时间戳做计算再转换时间格式，还有别的方法不？
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> (〜￣▽￣)〜
<IsoaSFlus> (・ω< )★
<IsoaSFlus> (￣へ￣)
<IsoaSFlus> (›´ω`‹ )
<IsoaSFlus> (⁄ ⁄•⁄ω⁄•⁄ ⁄)
<IsoaSFlus> 没人啊
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: 早上好！
<IsoaSFlus> ₍₍ (̨̡ ‾᷄ᗣ‾᷅ )̧̢ ₎₎连kk都不理人了吗
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats: 前辈好久不见！
<IsoaSFlus> 都不理我！
<IsoaSFlus> ❌
<pity> IsoaSFlus: .
<IsoaSFlus> what a pity!
<IsoaSFlus> 泥猴啊 pity
<pity> IsoaSFlus: 雷吼
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper苣苣还经常在频道里面吗
<IsoaSFlus> 눈_눈
<onlylove_> 前程整天抽风，够了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove_: 泥猴
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 罚就罚吧 : 乐乐酒后开车撞伤了路边的行人．疑问在勘察现场时对乐乐说:"酒后开车,要重罚。""罚就罚吧！"乐乐打着酒嗝说:"罚三杯还是罚五杯。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何从另一个ubuntu系统里访问加密home分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474284 一个硬盘上装了两个系统12.04和14.04, 14.04安装时选择了加密home分区，12.04没有加密home分区。 现在14.04启动时提示无法挂载swap分区。用free查看发现swap没挂上。 当我启动12.04时发
<^k^>  ─> 现swap也挂不上了。 另外如何从12.04下访问14.04中加密的home区？ 谢谢 zz: waterloo2005 — 2015- …
<onlylove> yunfan: http://blog.csdn.net/wangpengqi/article/details/17140535
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看看这个是你要的东西不
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.blog.chinaunix.net/uid-25266990-id-3506952.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: RHEL6+Pptp+MySQL+Freeradius安装VPN文档-鸟哥のlinux-ChinaUnix博客
<onlylove_> 这年头骗子越来越丧病了，和我说我手机要强制停机
 * onlylove_ 求建议，下次接到诈骗电话，是直接挂还是调戏骗子
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我刚刚就在整selenium 就遇到你那种情况 然后我用css selector + xpath搞定
<pity> roylez: 乐乐酒后开车撞伤了路边的行人．疑问在勘察现场时对乐乐说:"酒后开车,要重罚。""罚就罚吧！"乐乐打着酒嗝说:"罚三杯还是罚五杯。
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我对CSS selector并不熟，而且那东西不能和xpath在定位一个元素上混用吧
<onlylove__> yunfan: 毕竟你只能findelement.by.cssselector或者by.xpath选一个
<yunfan> onlylove_: 嘿嘿
<onlylove__> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2379839
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ 被刻意阉割的名人名言都有哪些？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你用find_element获得的元素是可以继续find_element的 所以是可以混合的
<nyfair> 话说中本聪被抓了是真的还是假的？
<cherrot> nyfair: 被搜查吧
<yurakucho> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<onlylove__> cherrot: 牛牛姐又说啥了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 中本聪被抓？连是谁都不知道呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46473
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 众筹游戏项目宣布延期两年半，因为没有程序员
<onlylove> 没有主程……
<NoIE> 那个什么 VR，众筹结束后，转手卖给facebook 的叫什么来着？
<nyfair> 我觉得这是一个非常成功的项目，你们肿么看？
<darkduke> 光腚肿菊
<NoIE> nyfair: 那个游戏吗？
<nyfair> NoIE: 那只能算营销，不叫游戏
<NoIE> nyfair: 觉得这样是在透支自己的信誉。
<nyfair> NoIE: 言必信，行必果，硁硁然小人哉
<nyfair> NoIE: 说到就要做到的都是傻逼 —— 孔子
<darkduke> no one talk...
<yurakucho> should be "talks"
<nyfair> no pic no bb
<darkduke> yurakucho, wrong
<yurakucho> darkduke: 不会说英语就别说... 语法错了还不承认 - -!
<yurakucho> nyfair: niuniu~
<darkduke> yurakucho, still wrong
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  17:14
<darkduke> 小人
<onlylove> yurakucho: 你已经无聊到和人讨论语法了？帮我瞅瞅webdriver为啥一直crash呗
<darkduke> 无聊
<darkduke> 明天莫斯科附近有可能发生爆炸
<NoIE> darkduke: 我要打110了。
<K410> 如果莫斯科爆炸，另一邊可能變平地了。
<darkduke> 根据我个人的的消息资源来看的话,是这样
<feiyin> 我怎么看到的全是方块
<NoIE> darkduke: 您能不能再打开一个 IRC 频道，然后说得详细点？
<darkduke> 不
<yurakucho> onlylove: 那是啥
<darkduke> NoIE,你想了解什么?
<NoIE> darkduke: 消息来源。
<darkduke> NoIE, my personal resources
<NoIE> darkduke: 能透露一下袭击者的背景吗？
<darkduke> 不一定是袭击
<NoIE> 那就无聊了。
<darkduke> 目前 unknown
<yurakucho> NoIE: 你也是身经百战的老司机了, 理会这些竟然...
<NoIE> 莫斯科似乎在四处树敌。
<yunfan> K410: 莫斯科又不是没爆炸过
<darkduke> 是呵,没什么大惊小怪的
<feiyin> my xchat can't dispay chinese , why  ...
<darkduke> feiyin, because you use it on windows
<darkduke> ......
<feiyin> darkduke,  how can i fix it ...
<darkduke> feiyin, change font in x chat use microsoft ya hei
<feiyin> darkduke, thank you , it worked
<darkduke> feiyin, 不用谢...
<feiyin> 不显示
<darkduke> ?
<feiyin> 输入框还是汉子
<feiyin> 输入框还不显示汉子
<darkduke> 用hexchat
<feiyin> 我试试
<darkduke> please
<darkduke> 然后 切换到雅黑字体
<darkduke> i am the king of shadows !
<feiyin> 之前在win7 下嗜好
<feiyin> 是好的
<darkduke> feiyin, 我这边不调字体是不行的
<feiyin> 你是 hexchat 嘛
<darkduke> 是的
<darkduke> 不过我现在在linux 下
<feiyin> 7MB ， 有点大
<darkduke> hehe
<darkduke> 或者直接 用网页版 kiwiirc
<darkduke> 我是暗影之王
<yurakucho> 那是公爵吧...
<darkduke> yurakucho, 公爵就不能做王吗?
<nyfair> yurakucho: 鶸，没有法理怎么称王
<darkduke> 我现在相当讨厌苹果公司,从此不买苹果产品
<feiyin> 丰富
<feiyin> 打错
<darkduke> ?
<nyfair> yurakucho: 尼玛，这频道怎么成了某些人倒垃圾的地方了
<feiyin_> 现在好了
<darkduke> 是吧
<feiyin_> darkduke, 谢了
<darkduke> feiyin_, 没事儿
<Grey_A> Hi 各位
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  17:55
<darkduke> 有没有谁的网被运营商nat过的?
<Grey_A> 被运营商？
<darkduke> 是的呀
<Grey_A> 都被扫了一遍吧
<darkduke> 谁的网被nat 转发过?
<feiyin_> Grey_A, hi body
<feiyin_> darkduke, 你说的是那些获取到的地址是私网地址的那些吗 ？
<darkduke> 是的
<feiyin_> darkduke, 我家的就是的， 获取的地址是10.x.x.x 的
<darkduke> feiyin_,运营商是哪家?
<feiyin_> darkduke, 电信的  4M宽带
<darkduke> feiyin_, 节哀
<feiyin_> darkduke, 不然可以直接远程访问了
<Grey_A> 嗯..
<darkduke> feiyin_, 你想变成公网吗?
<feiyin_> darkduke, 是啊 ， 一直是私网地址
<darkduke> feiyin_, 打10000号投诉
<Grey_A> 欺骗消费者
<feiyin_> darkduke, 不对吧 ， 这种情况多了呀
<darkduke> feiyin_, 你就甘愿被限制?
<Grey_A> 谁愿意被限制
<feiyin_> darkduke, 这样投诉管用么
<darkduke> feiyin_, 应该管用
<darkduke> 打10000号又不费电话费
<feiyin_> 我觉得也白打  ，IPV4这么少了
<Grey_A> 能节省就节省了 对企业用户估计给公网IP
<darkduke> 我的ip永远是公网的
<feiyin_> 你的投诉了 ?
<darkduke> 是的
<feiyin_> 这么管用
<Grey_A> 要不长期投诉
<darkduke> 投诉 投诉 投诉
<feiyin_> 今年回家了投起来
<feiyin_> 我看网厅就有投诉通道
<darkduke> 哈哈哈
<Grey_A> 飞音 好样的
<Grey_A> 哈哈
<feiyin_> 。。。。。
<Grey_A> ......
<Ueno_Otoko> 114.*.*.* 这种也是被 NAT 过的吧
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 编译内核时提示 make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2 如何处理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474288 编译内核时发生错误，提示 make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/chlin/linux-sunxi' make: *** [linux] Error 2 如何处理？ zz: phyceiver — 2015-12-10 19:14
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 哥哥们，求救啊，已经弄了两个星期了还没弄好，要崩溃了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474289 安装完Ubuntu14.04，直接开机拔掉u盘，直接进入黑屏状态，任何提示都没有。 弄了两个星期了，就是搞不好，怎么办。求哥哥们帮帮我，快崩溃了 原来是轻而易举，
<shelling> ?
<shelling> hi
<ubrl> shelling:点点点.  20:38
<shelling> 点点点是啥意思？
<ubrl> shelling: define:点点点 想知道一本书可以有多好玩，想象力会有多大的力量？快翻开《|点点点|》，一起加入 这个全世界正热烈讨论，如魔术般的游戏！ 按一下会变多、摸一摸会变色、摇一摇还  ...
<shelling> 你是机器人？
<shelling> 我是来求助的，ubuntu下怎么创建win10安装u盘
<shelling> ？
<shelling> 有人可以解答吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> dd 我的debian 8.2 就是 用 dd
<NoIE> shelling: 官方提供了工具，具体不清楚。
<shelling> DD？
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: dd 门槛太高了吧？另外，win下有dd命令吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ linux 下有 shelling 说 : ubuntu下怎么创建win10安装u盘
<shelling> 卸载了个win10硬盘驱动，结果windows进不去了，现在是ubuntu
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 抱歉。。。没仔细看，抱歉。
<shelling> 哪里有
<NoIE> shelling: 用虚拟机，比如Virutalbox挂载物理硬盘，然后在虚拟机里安装。我之前这么干过好多次。
<CyrusYzGTt> shelling§ man dd 或者 dd --help , 使用dd 进U盘，用 sudo 或者  root 的权限
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 很伤硬碟的
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 只是安装一次系统，应该没多大关系吧？
<kandu> NoIE: 你是用 vbox 装 windows?
<NoIE> kandu: 是啊，最近一次好像也是这么安装的。
<shelling> windowsx下解压就可以安装了
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 哎，
<shelling> ubuntu好麻烦啊
<NoIE> shelling: 如果您用过几次Virtualbox的话，我建议您用我的方法。如果您不熟悉Virtualbox的话，您还是换别的方法吧。
<NoIE> 人呢？
<kandu> NoIE: 物理机硬盘接口模式是兼容 ide 还是 ahci? 物理机是否启用 uefi?
<NoIE> kandu: 忘记了。。。
<maplebeats> 解答什么- -
<Ueno_Otoko> Linux下用 ms-sys 辅助创建 Windows 安装盘
<yunfan> 被selenium给坑到
<yunfan> 刚才研究了个吧小时 吧抓取速度提升了一百多倍 额
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Ueno_Otoko> blyat
<Freebuilder> 统计学原理，有什么书推荐没？
<shelling> hi
<ubrl> shelling:点点点.  21:48
<shelling> ubr是机器人吧
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<shelling> （求助）ubuntu下u盘插3.0接口识别不了
<shelling> ？
<shelling> ？
<shelling> 。。
<shelling> （求助）ubuntu下u盘插3.0接口识别不了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装好的ubuntu系统，如何生成一个镜像文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474291 ubuntu安装了一些小插件后，想要将系统生成一个镜像文件，类似于win系统的ghost！！！如何做？谢谢 zz: haorenlei457 — 2015-12-10 23:41
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-11
<acgtyrant> 怎么查一个包的已安装文件列表？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 菜鸟问题多，艰难的linux学习之路-求问无法开机怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474292 在windows上养成了一些特别不好的使用习惯。昨天着急出门，在系统开机时，显示系统选择画面时（ubuntu14.04+win7双系统）强制关机了。今天打开一看，没有了系统
<^k^>  ─> 选择画面，Ubuntu14.04的开机画面一闪而过。之后就是黑屏，蓝屏。ubuntu的登录（就是要输 …
<acgtyrant> 是 dpkg -L *
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机进入系统引导界面强制关机，然后就悲剧了，崩溃求救！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474293 各位大神，昨天本来想关机的，选错了选成reboot，然后着急出门就在开机进入系统引导界面时强制关机了（ubuntu14.04+win7双系统）再次开机时就是ubuntu klylin的开机
<^k^>  ─> 画面一闪，黑屏，蓝屏，然后是ubuntu登录页面一闪，然后就是黑屏，蓝屏。 在网上搜了 …
 * nyfair 干死三哥，艹死三姐，MLGB
<onlylove_> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2382556
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 俄媒吹捧印度海军：未来可能超过中国海军 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛姐又咋了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 每天日常黑阿三
<nyfair> 朱军，明天准备弄个win10平板玩小黄油，你们有推荐的么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04，升级后，出现eroor geting authority:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474294 Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1) 似乎是因为内核升级？ zz: jimlon — 2015-12-11 14:24
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用ifup wlan0获取不到ip地址是什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474295 用debootstrap做了一个最小系统，在/etc/network/interfaces中配置： auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto wlan0 allow-hotplug wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wpa-ssid "myhome" wpa-psk XXXXXXXX 然后ifup wlan0 Intern
<^k^>  ─> et Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.2 Copyright 2004-2011 Internet Systems Consortium. All rights reserved. For inf …
<nyfair> 哎你有空给我写个操作系统，一天搞得定吧，我要在上面玩小黄油
<z-37l> adam呢?
<z-37l> 给我蹦出来
<z-37l> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/834983/   好用嘛?
<ubrl> z-37l: ⇪ MaxStone 马克石 相机无线快门线 99元（包邮）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove_> 在刘强东看来， 打击网络假货非常简单，也很容易，只需要一个程序员花上一天的时间。
<onlylove_> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2383025
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 刘强东：网络打假很容易 一个程序员一天就搞定 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<nyfair> 那个谁谁谁，帮我弄个打击网络假货的功能，很简单吧，下班前搞定
<onlylove__> 什么，你说弄不了？刘强东都说了，一天就行！
<lainme> 关闭网络，就没有网络假货了
<darkduke> hi all
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  15:47
<onlylove__> lainme: 关了网络，怎么和妹子聊天，求放过QAQ
<darkduke> 莫斯科一家机械制造厂爆炸着火,就像我昨天说的,信了不?
<Ueno_Otoko> 起火的时间是 2015-12-10 17:40 UTC (2015-12-10 20:40 MSK, 2015-12-11 01:40 CST)
<darkduke> 没错
<darkduke> Ueno_Otoko, 有疑义吗?
<darkduke> ?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46491
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 中国通过中医药法草案
<onlylove> 大家来吐槽
<darkduke> oh sad
<Ueno_Otoko> darkduke	明天莫斯科附近有可能发生爆炸	09:19 UTC
<Ueno_Otoko> (⊙o⊙)
<Ueno_Otoko> Awww blyat
<Ueno_Otoko> yob tvoyu mat
<darkduke> ?
<nyfair> hehe
<darkduke> nibufu?
<nyfair> sx
<darkduke> mada
<darkduke> dadan
<darkduke> madan
<nyfair> kuzu
<darkduke> hanbi
<darkduke> Ueno_Otoko, fuck you too
<onlylove> 刚饭团来了？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  17:03
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474296 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2383339
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 中国大陆城市氧吧50强公布 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<cherrot> 饭团呢？
<cherrot> 萌萌哒饭团酱呢
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ubuntu15.10下安装rabbitvcs后不能正常执行，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474297 ubuntu15.10下安装svn客户端rabbitvcs后，执行rabbitvcs browser启动浏览界面，但是不能查看svn log记录。 提示以下错误信息，请高手帮忙看看～谢谢！ Code:   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-
<^k^>  ─> packages/rabbitvcs/ui/browser.py", line 175, in on_refresh_clicked     self.load()   File "/usr/local/lib/python2. …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • ubuntu15.10下安装rabbitvcs后不能正常执行，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474299 ubuntu15.10下安装svn客户端rabbitvcs后，执行rabbitvcs browser启动浏览界面，但是不能查看svn log记录。 提示以下错误信息，请高手帮忙看看～谢谢！ Code:   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-
<^k^>  ─> packages/rabbitvcs/ui/browser.py", line 175, in on_refresh_clicked     self.load()   File "/usr/local/lib/python2. …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 移动的宽带 无法正常使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474300 河南移动宽带 windows 下使用正常 从大前天起 ubuntu无法正常使用 表现在 baidu.com qq.com 可以打开 gae可以正常翻墙 但是 除此之外 别的网站 都打不开 dns试过移动自家的 谷歌的 open的阿里
<^k^>  ─> 的 百度的 qq的 zz: chole — 2015-12-11 18:50
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 服务器版本如何禁止USB无线网卡自动挂载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474302 我的是Ubuntu12.04服务器版本，不想 USB WiFi自动挂载，怎么禁止掉 zz: panyao — 2015-12-11 19:53
<shelling> hi
<ubrl> shelling:点点点.  20:06
<shelling> 求教u盘识别不了
<kiki1> ubuntu14.04LTS firefox打开 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/11/%23ubuntu-cn.txt 中文全是乱码
<ubrl> ⇪ f: text/plain
<shelling> 我也岁
<shelling> 我也是
<shelling> 系统是ubuntu 14.04
<kiki1> 我记得以前的firefox有个备用编码可以设置为GBK 现在怎么没有这个设置选项了
<shelling> 这个就算gbk
<shelling> 用unicode就政策了
<shelling> 正常
<shelling> 其他人在某
<shelling> 吗？
<kiki1> 问题时在哪里设置
<NoIE> 我这里正常。
<NoIE> 文字编码设为Unicode
<kiki1> 内容--》字体和颜色--》高级--》编码   可是里面没有设置选型
<NoIE> 我是在浏览器里打开的
<kiki1> 就是ubuntu14.04LTS自带的firefox
<shelling> 我自定义把那个按钮弄出来了
<shelling> 菜单-定制
<shelling> 文字编码
<kiki1> ok了
<shelling> 谁遇到过u盘识别不了的我问题
<kiki1> 我以前用u盘装过系统  然后就不能识别了
<kiki1> 用软碟通之类的还原一下就又好了
<shelling> windows下能正常识别
<kiki1> 哦
<shelling> 换个2.0借口也行
<shelling> 就是3.0接口不行
<kiki1> Linux下就这样   别纠结了
<shelling> 这也太蛋疼了
<kiki1> 我买了一台式机  直接不识别usb wifi
<kiki1> 装的linux系统
<shelling> 没有驱动
<kiki1> 最后没办法  只好装win了
<kiki1> 我知道
<kiki1> 我还下载了网上的驱动源码  编译总是不通过
<shelling> 正常，linux份额小，厂家不愿意做
<kiki1> 主要工作要用  没得办法
<onlylove> USB wifi那么便宜，重新买个能识别的不就完了
<kiki1> 那个能识别   ubuntu能识别的
<kiki1> ？
<shelling> 你们用的什么镜像？
<shelling> 我这总是检测仓库信息失败
<kiki1> 我用中科大的
<kiki1> 感觉挺快的
<kiki1> onlylove: 请问那个usb wifi ubuntu可以识别  谢谢
<onlylove> kiki1: 你主要看ubuntukernel版本，以及usb wifi的芯片，目前的话，atheros的比较好办，boardcom和realtek还有ralink不推荐
<onlylove> kiki1: 多说一句，我有个朋友买过一个那么个东西，带的光盘里面有驱动
<onlylove> kiki1: 但是那个东西工作起来并不稳定
<kiki1> onlylove: 我就装ubuntu14.04LTS   3.19.0-39-generic
<kiki1> onlylove: 我也知道  确实不稳定  但是我租的房子  拉宽带不方便  只能凑合用了
<onlylove> kiki1: 我记得有个网站有说各个USB网卡的芯片来着，不过有的厂子同一个型号用不一样芯片的事也是有的
<onlylove> kiki1: 为何不用laptop，或者虚拟机算了，如果你不用UI
<kiki1> onlylove: 虚拟机太卡了
<onlylove> kiki1: 你要用UI么？用什么？eclipse？
<kiki1> onlylove:  因为我做java开发  你知道  java吃设备的厉害  开虚拟机太耗费硬件了
<kiki1> onlylove: 对  eclipse
<onlylove> kiki1: 那不是非ubuntu不可啊……windows一样啊……
<kiki1> onlylove:  有些时候会用到linux
<onlylove> 老实说，eclipse并不好用，但是……没啥好用的，听说intellidea不错
<onlylove> 那个那个……唉……
<shelling>    设备 启动      起点          终点     块数   Id  系统
<shelling> 分区 1 未起始于物理扇区边界。
<shelling> 这是什么鬼？
<kiki1> onlylove: IDEA确实先进  只不过用习惯了eclipse  不想换了  反正就是个工具
<onlylove> kiki1: 你要是用eclipse还真麻烦，你在哪买网卡，淘宝的话问下是不是ath的芯片，如果是电脑城，带笔记本过去……不对，现在笔记本都有wifi
<kiki1> shelling: 建议去鸟哥网站 linux.vbird.org 看看基础篇的第零章
<kiki1> onlylove: 我是台式机
<kiki1> 笔记本的话都内置的
<kiki1> onlylove: 准备去京东看看  没了再看天猫吧
<onlylove> kiki1: 倒是有不少，不过京东不一定知道解决方案
<kiki1> onlylove: 倒也是  那我去天猫电器城看看吧  你说的电脑城时天猫的那个电器城吧
<onlylove> kiki1: 不是，就是实体店
<kiki1> onlylove: 哦  明白你的意思了
<kiki1> 习惯网购了 转不过弯了
<kiki1> 明天正好周六   去看看  对了   有成都的没有   我刚来这时间长  有没有推荐的
<kiki1> 时间不长  打错了
<onlylove> kiki1: http://we.poppur.com/thread-1823674-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 问下市面上采用Atheros芯片的11N USB无线网卡有什么？ - 网络设备及技术讨论区
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞不懂为何 威海人均比我黄山多点
<onlylove> yunfan: 人在海边，风一吹，什么霾都没了
<shelling> 真奇怪，朋友16gu盘也可以识别
<onlylove> kiki1: 现在电脑城基本生意惨淡，你去那人也不一定明白atheros什么意思，反正我极度不推荐realtek，嗯，realtek8187除外
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看山东基本上都是沿海城市，威海，日照
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说他图表里说的人均绿化啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 绿化什么的……看人口和面积咯
<onlylove> yunfan: 没准你黄山的绿化面积不如人多
<shelling> 黄山市又不是只有一个黄山
<shelling> 黄山还没去过
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我黄山市总绿化跟威海差不多 我是觉得威海没理由人口比我黄山少
<onlylove> yunfan: 最大的问题是，它没说，这个威海，是威海市呢，还是地级市威海，地级市的话……
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以这是个很麻烦的事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方烟台，威海，日照，这些地级市，都有一部分县级市是不靠海的，但是它们在海边
<Deakin> 默默的看着你们聊天
<onlylove> yunfan: 就像提帝都，然后很少有人考虑延庆和怀柔也属于帝都
<shelling> 默默修我的电脑
<onlylove> 你们那些默默的，为什么我突然想揍你们一顿
<Deakin> 等你哦
<Deakin> 不会当真了吧
<onlylove> 打你没意思，玩游戏
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 我们黄山是黄山市 要是黄山风景区的话 那人均绿化可能只比无人区低点了
<Deakin> 其实我是今晚才知道有irc这东西，能在这里看到大家很开心
<shelling> 我之前在另一个频道里，只有两个人
<Deakin> 正常
<shelling> iec
<Deakin> 估计现在中人很用这个了
<Deakin> 很少
<shelling> 没qq方便啊
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个文件目录权限的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474303 想问下ubuntu server有没有可以更加细化的权限,好像除了读写执行还有三个特殊权限就没有,有没有可能像windows那样更加细化的权限配置,另外一个问题是比如用户test在它自己home目录,建立一个文
<onlylove> qq你还得下载安装，linux还得wine，也不知道谁麻烦
<onlylove> 你还得注册，时间长了不上企鹅还回收
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • intel graphics installer for Linux安装失败哪位大侠帮帮小白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474304 Code: Ensuring consistent system... OK Listing packages... OK Setting up repositories... OK Installing packages...    Updating package cache... Failed 不懂呀这是啥情况？请教路过的诸位大神了！
<^k^>  ─> 先谢谢啦！ zz: 蛋蛋么么哒 — 2015-12-11 22:00
<gebjgd> knownbad, 帝都算是完蛋了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 为什么？雾霾？积分？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 都算上
<gebjgd> NoIE, 上tg聊
<NoIE> 结庐在国外，耳无车马喧
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-12
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kiki1> 大周六的  就我一个人。。
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 使用Mingw-w64交叉编译sourcenavigator时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474306 虽然有点脱裤子放弃，但是还是想试试在ubuntu下交叉编译win下的程序。 但是在./configure --host=x86_64-w64-mingw32时出现了问题 提示 checking for char *... yes checking size of char *... 8 checking for u_ch
<^k^>  ─> ar... no checking for u_short... no checking for u_int... no checking for u_long... no checking for u_int8_t... no co …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/793.html 晚婚一年 : 丈夫到法院要求和妻子离婚。 他说:"我们之间不和已经有三年了。" 法官问:"你们结婚多久了?" 丈夫回答:"两年。"
<abraham> 相处一年了结婚很正常呀
<kiki1> 问题是不和还特么结婚
<kiki1> 而且还继续相处了两年
<kiki1> 耍流氓啊
<abraham> 现在这种是多了去了、要不然哪里那么多孤儿、或者怀孕了男朋友不见了的事、法制频道天天都是这些
<kiki1> 不管男的女的   长得丑了  就有当备胎的危险 ^_^
<scapy> 居然断网了
<kiki1> 那你怎么发的消息。。。。
<scapy> 重新连接的
<scapy> 中文频道就这里还有人说话
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu - 15.10 安装 grunt-cli 错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474307 有人能帮帮我吗？这是我安装时的错误提示，我是初学者，请多多帮忙。 mtdk@mtdk-Inspiron-3437:~$ npm install -g bower npm WARN checkPermissions Missing write access to /usr/local/lib/node_modules /usr/local/lib └─
<^k^>  ─> ┬ bower@1.7.1 └── semver-utils@1.1.1 npm ERR! Linux 4.2.0-19-generic npm ERR! argv "/usr/local/bin/node" "/us …
<cherrot> kiki1: 人间真理
<cherrot> scapy: 吹水群应该就这一个了
<kiki1> ubuntu中文论坛跳转登陆页面真是慢死了
<kiki1> 等了快两分钟了还在那转圈  刷新 强制刷新也不管用
<darkduke> yo man
<scapy> 虚拟机没事就崩溃了、我就笑笑不说话
<darkduke> 恭喜
<scapy> 你们一般用什么操作系统？
<kiki1> scapy: 湖南省岳阳市 联通
<scapy> 你要追踪我？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • winxp 后来装了Ubuntu构成双系统,但Ubuntu自动更新后把根目录占满了，现更新未完旧版也卸不了，求赐教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474317 以前是winxp 后来装了Ubuntu构成双系统,但Ubuntu自动更新了几次后把根目录占满了，现在更新未完旧版也卸不了，求大
<^k^>  ─> 神赐教！谢谢！！！ 【以下是删旧内核以及更新时遇到的问题】： 123qwe@Lenovo:~$ dpkg --ge …
<Freebuilder> 论坛好慢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Ueno_Otoko_> yay
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04关机应优先使用哪个命令 init shutdown poweroff halt  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474322 ubuntu14.04开机到桌面后，如果在gnome-terminal字符界面下关机，应优先使用哪个命令init 0 shutdown -h now、powerof、halt 。再问个问题，poweroff是reboot的软连接，为何一个是关机
<^k^>  ─> 一个是重启？ zz: s1978256 — 2015-12-12 22:00
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<NoIE> solidot.org 好像打不开了
<techyan> 打不开+1
<tyxk> any online?
<tyxk> any?
<tyxk> C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0
<tyxk>      
<tyxk> !
<tyxk> hh
<tyxk> j
<tyxk> l
<phantom> ...
<techyan> ^k^ freeflying z-37l 你们谁把那那货踢出去
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-13
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园里的那些开心笑话 : 大学的时候,宿舍楼水房里,冲厕水箱坏了,只好在开关上系了一条长线,为了防止再次拉坏,修理工在上面挂了一个牌子,上写着:请轻轻地拉！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教个关于libg21c.so.0的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474325 各位大侠，运行软件报错，libg2cso.0:cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory 这需要安装什么? ubuntu packages里貌似也没找到相关的 我用的是ubuntu15.04 zz: shawrain — 2015-12-13 12:31
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • thunderbird标签功能使用困惑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474326 在thunderbird中给邮件打上标签后，邮件会立刻显示标签的颜色和标签名称。然而稍后选择其它邮件再选择该邮件时，刚打上的标签就已消失。 请教如何解决这个问题。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2015-12-
<^k^>  ─> 13 12:53
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<longlong> hi hentai
<sudor> 大家好，xubuntu图形界面无限循环登陆，google上能找到的解决办法基本都试过了还是不行，有好人指点一下吗，谢谢。
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 新建用户排除现有用户配置问题
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 进入tty，用 sudo adduser XXX 新建用户
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 进行什么操作后出现循环登录的
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 好像是删除了搜狗输入法之后出现，但我重装了输入法还是不行。新建用户这点子我还倒没试过，不过sudo startx可以启动X11，直接Startx就失败
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 不要使用 sudo startx，这是大量问题的根源
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 既然使用过 sudo startx，再检查 ~/.Xauthority 所有者是否为 root
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_:  搜网上资料，确认过.Xauthority文件权限改变的问题，也不是环境变量问题，不知道啥问题
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 如果新建用户后能登录，再慢慢找老用户的配置问题
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 我用过sudo startx测试后，有把~/.Xauthority的权限改回普通用户
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 好的，晚上回去试试你说的新建用户的办法
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 为什么用 startx，lightdm 进不去么？
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 对，就是lightdm无限循环登陆
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 输入正确密码退回登录框
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 返回登录框时，有没有先黑屏？换句话说 lightdm/Xorg有没有重启
<Ueno_Otoko_> 还是没有黑屏，直接返回
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 有黑屏一闪，太快了，黑屏的内容看不清
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 有两行字，其中隐约看到有ACPI之类的字样
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudor, 也可以到论坛发个帖子，提供 /var/log/Xorg.0.log 和 ~/.xsession-errors 的内容
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: .Xsession-error里有fcitx crash之类的提示，但我重装fcitx也是没用，Xorg.0.log太长了，我搜索EE信息没有，WW信息有几条
<Ueno_Otoko_> 论坛发日志可用 paste.ubuntu.com
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ueno_Otoko_> sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: Xorg启动记录这么长，论坛里经常有人发这么长的记录求助吗？
<Ueno_Otoko_> 有的
<Ueno_Otoko_> 用 paste.ubuntu.com 更好
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 那我晚上回去把日志贴论坛上求助一下，谢谢了啊
<Ueno_Otoko_> 好 也提供 ls -al ~ | grep auth 让别人看到.Xauthority没问题
<sudor> Ueno_Otoko_: 好，谢谢提示
<Luemiu> 好厉害
<sudor> 请教在字符界面时怎么截屏发到网上？
<sudor> 有什么工具吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 闹 钟 : 妻:你说娶我不如买个闹钟。夫:闹钟可以叫它停,你却不能。 
<lss233> '
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lss233> 嘿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 嘎嘎,多委婉的搞笑吧！ : 两2b同事聊天,一个说:如果给你两个女朋友,一个胸大但是长的丑,一个长的好看但是没有胸,你选哪个?另一个想了一下说:这要看丰胸和整容哪个贵了......
<Luemiu> 哈哈 好冷
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  东北校区 • 大连海事大学报个到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474328 最近刚开始弄Ubuntu系统，对于我们学校的无线网以及校园网无力吐槽，有谁能够用Ubuntu上校园网NMS和ChinaNet的呀？给点技术支持，谢谢！ zz: changkan123 — 2015-12-13 18:23
<Guest7288> 有大神在么
<Guest7288> 请问用amule下载的时候为什么任务都不动
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：为什么用smplayer播放百度云的视频问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474329 用smplayer播放都被分割成一个个10秒左右的，用VLC正常，需要怎么设置？？？？？？ zz: mcxinyuan — 2015-12-13 19:14
<NoIE> 我用virtualbox安装android6-rc1，启动后硬盘灯从来没灭过，虚拟机也卡得无法运行。这是怎么回事？
<Guest7288>  /msg  li 123321123 2785505543@qq.com
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu怎样设置通电自动启动？？？跪求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474331 ubuntu怎样设置通电自动启动，服务器以为每晚要自己关机，但是自己启动不了，怎样设置有电自动就能开机启动 zz: 鱼 — 2015-12-13 19:59
<noahbentusi> hi, 有人否?
<noahbentusi> 我装的是ubuntu gnome, gnome-shell的looking glass没有找到. 没法启动
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu经常卡死 等一会后自动重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474332 本人新手，望大神指点。 我的电脑win7和ubuntu kylin14.04双系统，出现莫名死现象。已经一 两周了。而且每次卡死后都会自动重启，在卡死期间鼠标键盘（包括按ctrl+alt+f1）均无效。 电脑配置
<jack-zhang> 大家好，我把export http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8087 写到脚本 然后在终端运行，为什么这写代理不成功呢？ 直接在终端使用该语句是成功的
<lainme> jack-zhang: 只在脚本内有效
<jack-zhang> 要代理的程序只能在脚本内启动？
<lainme> jack-zhang: 也可以把export放到.bashrc，然后source
<jack-zhang> 不好意思，小白一个 不太懂。 这样设置是对于所有终端都有效吗？
<lainme> jack-zhang: 如果是写到~/.bashrc的，应该都有效
<jack-zhang> 好的 谢谢
<mjkr> can someone verify to me that  66.220.2.74 is inaccessible from within the gfw?
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-12
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本win10英特尔集显,965m独立显卡，安装16.10之后，更新显卡驱动之后，无法登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481950 笔记本win10,965m显卡，安装16.10之后，更新显卡驱动之后，无法登录，哪位大神有双显卡安装教程什么的啊 zz: betterhalfwzm — 2016-12-11 23:5
<^k^>  ─> 1
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园搞笑故事四则 : 一对恋人在校园草场说悄悄话 男友: "近朱者赤, 近墨者黑", 我和你在一起, 你是什么呢? 女友: 我是朱.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04 一直显示线缆被拔出，无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481951 刚刚安装完Ubuntu之后一直无法上网，wifi更是没有选项出来。 我看了设置里网络的情况，一直显示线缆被拔出 zz: 青菜hh — 2016-12-12 11:54
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕早
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: T_T
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 私聊
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你俩一见面就私聊，是不是有啥天大的秘密 cc iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 有个天大的咪咪啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 你要不要啊?
<iMadper> onlylove: 在长白山那边
<iMadper> yuning: imtxc: 我能跟 pascal 说我是 the tech lead of project dota2?
<yuning> iMadper, LOL, 当然可以
<iMadper> yuning: 不行啊, lol我不会
<violetzijing> iMadper, 那你觉得你还有安生日子吗。。
<lipeng> 嗨嗨
<iMadper> violetzijing: 为啥没有?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我早就没安生日子了啊
<lipeng> 有长沙的玛雅
<violetzijing> iMadper, hmm
<lipeng> 有长沙的没有？
<violetzijing> 烦躁
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你有啥烦躁的?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 对你没影响啊
<lipeng> 大家读在忙啥
<onlylove> lipeng: 长沙的那个忙着在家抱孩子，没时间来
<lipeng> 嘻嘻 您现在在哪个城市？
<iMadper> onlylove: ee天天在telegram上面吹水吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 我又不用那东西，他爱吹就吹去吧
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 遇到一个奇怪的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481952 我有一个脚本： [root@mgt ~]# cat -n a.sh 1echo begin 2para_compute arg1 arg2 3echo end （第2行para_compute是第三方的一个并行计算程序。） 我遇到的问题是： 1. 如果执行bash a.sh，则整个脚本可以顺利执行完，没有报错，
<^k^>  ─> 最后返回值为0. 2. 如果执行bash < a.sh，则脚本在运行完第2行的para_compute程序之后，就直接 …
<iMadper> imtxc: https://www.zhihu.com/question/53512045#answer-49687707   什么鬼????
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  如何评价dota2全新版本7.0？ - 游戏 - 知乎
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 用手机当笔记本电脑的音箱  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481953 设备： 笔记本电脑、Andriod手机 OS： Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit 问题和需求： 笔记本自带的喇叭播放出来的声音不太给力，想用手机来直接同步播放笔记本电脑上正在播放的音乐 有没有什么比较好的
<^k^>  ─> 方法，通过无线网络（用Wi-Fi。不要蓝牙）来把笔记本上的音频数据同步到手机上并在手 …
<zhengsheng> 有人吗
<ubrl> zhengsheng:点点点.  15:37
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装GCC的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481954 t# gcc -v 程序“gcc”尚未安装。 您可以使用以下命令安装： apt install gcc # apt install gcc 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 gcc 已经是最新版 (4:
<^k^>  ─> 5.3.1-1ubuntu1)。 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 455 个软 …
<yuning> imtxc, http://www.dota2.com.cn/700/gameplay.html
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ .00 - 全新游戏性 - DOTA2 - 刀塔官方网站 - 全球顶级竞技 唯一正统续作
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • YY以后是ZZ  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481956 ZZ以后呢？ ....... zz: 冲浪板 — 2016-12-12 17:21
<memyself> android上用什么irc客户端啊？
<msdicklong> memyself: andchat
<memyself> 哪里能下载呢
<abc_> memyself: Google Play
<msdicklong> google play
<msdicklong> or andchat.xxx
<memyself> 墙里
<memyself> 下了
<memyself> 找了个地方下了一个
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喊什么 : 一日,一旅游爱好者来到泰山想登到山顶看日出,他辛苦的爬到了山顶.但是天气和它开了个玩笑,连续四天阴云笼罩. 他艰苦的挨过了四天,第五日黎明的太阳终于肯出来了,这个旅游者挨了四天看到日出了,高兴啊!就连蹦带跳的大喊,欢呼:看见了,看见了........!
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 为什么安装LUBUNTU老是安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481957 为什么安装 LUBUNTU 16.04老是安装失败，安装到复制文件那里就提示，提示安装系统崩溃 安装盘或者磁盘有问题，我安装其它版本的都没有这个问题， zz: emcl123 — 2016-12-12 20:19
<CyrusYzGTt> 越来越冷清了
<Javiy> 笑话没看懂饿
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python的urllib和shell的curl得到的结果不一致，请问如何弄得一样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481959 使用shell的CURL还有Python3的urllib的urlopen得到的结果不一样啊， 用curl得到的是没有源码的网页内容 用python的urlopen得到read后，貌似把源码也爬下来了， 如何把源
<^k^>  ─> 码去掉，变得和curl输出结果一致 zz: lzhp1501 — 2016-12-12 22:07
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-13
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Intel和AMD,谁更适合自行编译软件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481961 Intel和AMD,谁更适合自行编译软件? 网上搜好像AMD主要优势APU 但那个玩意好像对自行编译之类的普通逻辑运算根本不起作用吧? 另外还听说AMD单线程性能很弱 编译这种事情并不是每个m
<^k^>  ─> ake都能并行 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-13 2:42
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 这是什么情况，硬盘挂了？有修复的可能！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481962 数据还挺重要，谁能给支支招。 zz: wuliujia — 2016-12-13 8:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 突然断电后重启ubuntu发现火狐浏览器启动不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481963 Add-ons: ubufox%40ubuntu.com:3.2,%7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:50.0.2,aushelper%40mozilla.org:1.0,firefox%40getpocket.com:1.0.5,e10srollout%40mozilla.org:1.5,webcompat%40mozilla.org:1.0,langpack-e
<^k^>  ─> n-GB%40firefox.mozilla.org:50.0.2,langpack-zh-CN%40firefox.mozilla.org:50.0.2,langpack-en-ZA%40firefox.mozilla.org:50 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，大家有没有碰到过fcitx延迟的问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481966 我安装的是 fcitx 输入法，机器是linux mint 18.1 的系统，在输入的时候，老是会碰到输入延迟的问题， 比如：五笔输入，问题这两个字是 ukjg，但我按下 u，还没有按下 kjg的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2o2uIQTitAADiv3VPQF4AALrAQC7K3wAAOLX997.jpg 史上最勇敢的车牌
<iMadper> liuxg: 早.
<iMadper> liuxg: 你现在report给谁啊?
<liuxg> thibaut
<iMadper> liuxg: AUV!
<iMadper> liuxg: 你这算是升职了啊!
<liuxg> 为什么啊？
<liuxg> 瞎说啊
<iMadper> liuxg: 直接变成marketing team的人了啊. 离CEO的等级差更小了啊
<iMadper> liuxg: 跟ceo就隔着你老板, 还有Mike_b了啊
<liuxg> 我和他们都很熟啊
<iMadper> liuxg: 所以你才是最大赢家啊
<iMadper> cc imtxc
<liuxg> 赢什么啊，其实我还是希望以前的生活啊．
<liuxg> 没什么意思
<iMadper> liuxg: 我也希望以前的生活啊. 但是没办法了啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: .
<violetzijing> iMadper, 莫弃疗
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你看main activities页面.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 调查我啊...
<iMadper> violetzijing: 妈了个鸡
<violetzijing> iMadper, 是的，查你户口
<violetzijing> iMadper, 还有人回复的 somewhat 耐人寻味啊(´・ω・｀)
<iMadper> violetzijing: 这就是不知道, 但是又不好意思说不知道吧....
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: violetzijing .....
<iMadper> violetzijing: :-(
<violetzijing> iMadper, ( ´∀`)σ)Д`)
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 这算是成功装好bumblebee吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481967 装完后根据教程用 optirun glxspheres 测试，结果好像不成功,这是什么问题？小白不解。 2016-12-13 14-39-55屏幕截图.png zz: 不不不悪人谷 — 2016-12-13 14:44
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 游戏音乐有哪些制作流程？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481968 问：比如Cut the Rope、Plantsvs.Zombies、Angry Birds 他们的游戏音乐都让人很难忘，这些音乐都是如何制作的呢？ 答：我想提问者问的是工作交到游戏音乐制作人手里之后的事情，那之前会发生
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 翻译MySQL5.7版本的官方手册  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481975 希望大家多多支持，谢谢。 项目地址： viewtopic.php?f=17&t=481974 zz: kin3z — 2016-12-13 18:50
<danzizi> fedora大法好
<rafalcpp> Hello, this is channel for Chinese users of Ubuntu, correct?
<rafalcpp> could someone paste me output of   locale | egrep -i -e "LANG|CTYPE|ALL"   (or of entire "locale") on a computer configured as for Chines users?  I wonder what code page (e.g. UTF-8 or other encoding) do you use in China usually
<iMadper> rafalcpp: zh_CN.utf8
<rafalcpp> iMadper: thanks. Do you think it's safe to say >80% of users just use utf-8 now, not BIG5?
<iMadper> rafalcpp: For mainland China, 80% using utf8 I think.
<iMadper> rafalcpp: 20% using cp936
<iMadper> rafalcpp: Maybe folks in Taiwan still using BIG5. I have totally no idea about it.
<rafalcpp> thanks iMadper :)
<iMadper> rafalcpp: NP. anytime.
<iMadper> rafalcpp: I believe chihchun_afk is the correct one to show you the status of Taiwan. However he is afk now.
<rafalcpp> oki. chihchun_afk if you are around please tell me ^ :)  I'm trying to make sure my statically linking program, including gconv plugins, will work on typical ubuntu computers in Taiwan, China, by default
<rafalcpp> *statically linked
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10更新kernel4.9后网络怎么不能用了？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481977 RT zz: foreast — 2016-12-13 21:14
<lkk> hello
<ubrl> lkk:点点点.  21:38
<lkk> 有没有西安的小伙伴
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • sed插入或修改某一行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481978 如何使用`sed`程序完成如下功能? 我百度并且查看了overflow，没有查看到能应对解法。如果单单是替换，我知道怎么写，但是需要处理两种情况，我不知道怎么写了。。。 e.g.1 Code: aaaa     cccc     bbbb    
<^k^>  ─> ffff e.g.2 Code: aaaa     cccc     ffff 如何使用`sed`处理文档，文档类似上述两个 第一个
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ubuntu xwd -root -screen 截屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481980 大家好，我在使用xwd 进行截屏时，加上参数 -root -screen 只能得到desktop窗口的截图，但是一些覆盖在其之上的一些窗口，并不能截下来。 （1）使用的ubuntu版本为12.04.5 lts，在虚拟机，实体机， 或是换其
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-14
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 伐开心啊.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 开一局吧
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 不能玩啊还
<MangHuoEr> ai 依然不动
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 卧槽, 脉冲编码调制器招我
<iMadper> 找我
<MangHuoEr> msg？
<MangHuoEr> mail？
<Guest58514> 大家好
<ubrl> Guest58514:点点点.  10:59
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: mail. 让我参加laramie的会.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 不做laramie了啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 现在有会？
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 还是那个 weekly 的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 帮我拿个放大镜过来 : 某日,朋友请我到一家大酒家吃饭,买了一盘"金鸡炸竹笋"。 可是我们把盘子里翻了好几遍,连一小块鸡皮也没看见。 朋友不高兴地端着菜走到老板面前说:"老板,帮我拿个放大镜过来。" 老板好奇的问:"您要放大镜干什么用?" 朋友看着盘子说:"我
<^k^>  ─> 的金鸡在竹林里失踪了。"
<Guest58514> 大家好 第一次用这个论坛啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: weekly的. laramie项目的啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 一直都有的.
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 你现在 50% 在这个项目啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 但是他没明确跟我说啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 所以我还没机会反驳他
<MangHuoEr> 。。。。
<Guest20979> quit
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装linux报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481989 准备用U盘安装linux，原来安装成功过，但是想删除换个版本，可能是删除的不够完成，现在用U盘启动会报错 platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1 acpi MSFT0101:00: platform device creation failed:-16 nouveau 0
<^k^>  ─> 000:01:00.0: unknown chipset (1100d0a2) zz: wangxy233 — 2016-12-14 11:42
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> openstack看的好晕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4WFI2mhOIZGaVAABby3z2cfsAALq3wGPS2cAAFvj168.jpg 微软将无处不在
<lambdaq> 测试中文
<mao_> ping
<lambdaq> 人都没了
<lambdaq> -_-
<iMadper> ..
<raziel777> 居然还能发表情
<^k^> 新  云计算 • cobbler里lvm分区的疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481990 最近使用cobbler来批量安装系统，使用的是LVM分区 Code: part /boot --fstype="xfs" --ondisk=sda --size=1024 part pv.31 --fstype="lvmpv" --ondisk=sda --size=19455 volgroup centos --pesize=4096 pv.31 logvol swap  --fstype="swap" --size=1996 --name=swap --v
<^k^>  ─> gname=centos logvol /var  --fstype="xfs" --size=7450 --name=var --vgname=centos logvol /  --fstype="xfs" --size=100 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • samba启动不了要怎排查？谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481992 Code: service samba start Failed to start samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked. Code: samba [2016/12/14 16:56:44.375836,  0] ../lib/util/debug.c:947(reopen_logs_internal)   Unable to open new log file '/var/log/samba/log.%m': Permission d
<^k^>  ─> enied [2016/12/14 16:56:44.375893,  0] ../source4/smbd/server.c:372(binary_smbd_main)   samba version 4.3.11-Ubuntu …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 LTS怎么修改framebuffer的分辨率和颜色位数？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481993 折腾几天了，几乎尝试了网上的各种办法，重启了无数次电脑，可是使用fbset查看到的分辨率信息依然是geometry 1600 900 1600 900 32, 按照网上的办法， sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-too
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 【活动回顾】和Ubuntu Core的一场黑客松-将物联网的进化革命进行到底  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481994 为了庆祝Ubuntu Core 16正式发布，我们在IoT领域高手云集的深圳，专为欲大展拳脚的各路开发高手，创客团队举办了主题为“Jamming with Ubuntu Core”的黑客松活
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】MacBookAir装了Ubuntu 16.04以后，Ubuntu无法输入反引号和波浪号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481996 坛子里的大神，这几天在MacBook Air上了Ubuntu，折腾了好久终于解决了无线网卡，启动引导的问题。 问题来了，用mac运行Ubuntu 16.04的时候，没办法输入~
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】MacBookAir装了Ubuntu 16.04以后，Ubuntu无法输入反引号和波浪号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481997 坛子里的大神，这几天在MacBook Air上了Ubuntu，折腾了好久终于解决了无线网卡，启动引导的问题。 问题来了，用mac运行Ubuntu 16.04的时候，没办法输入~
<pjc> ---
<pjc> hello
<ubrl> pjc:点点点.  21:43
<pjc> de
<pjc> @uuair
<pjc> someone
<pjc> uuair
<pjc> GUNdog
<pjc_> hello
<ubrl> pjc_:点点点.  21:59
<pjc_> hahaha
<pjc_> 22.00
<pjc_> burl
<pjc_> @ubrl
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> pjc_: what's up man?
<pjc_> ....
<pjc_> why are you so quiet
<pjc_> no one?
<iMadper> pjc_: It's too late...
<iMadper> pjc_: and there is nothing to talk about.
<pjc__> hai
<pjc__> a ha
<pjc__> bg
<pjc__> +
<pjc__> gf
<pjc> ^fsfss
<pjc> jdfgsregttthytujyi
<pjc> ,'lk'k'kk;kkkkkkkkk;
<pjc> http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<ubrl> pjc: ⇪ 04 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html -- unhandled response
<pjc_> dsfs
<pjc_> kj
<pjc_> kk
<pjc_> ko
<pjc_> j
<pjc_> 9o
<pjc_> jk
<pjc_> k
<ubrl> pjc_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> pjc_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<pjc_> o
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 济南大学  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482000 本人是一名济南大学在读大二学生，机械专业喜欢捣鼓点电脑相关的东西，翻了好久没找到济大的报道贴特此发布。 2016.12.15 zz: ryomahan — 2016-12-15 1:51
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-15
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 自己建的ubuntu系统软件仓库怎么才能使用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482010 使用reprepro 在本地/var/www/html/下建了一个仓库，仓库是用gpg生成密钥的导入的，并开启了apach2服务，在仓库中加入了一些包。这是这个仓库使用apt update和apt download xxx,apt source xxx都
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求教大神：硬盘安装,安装程序检测到下磁盘已有挂载分区dev/sda怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482011 硬盘安装,安装程序检测到下磁盘已有挂载分区dev/sda怎么解决 zz: mzjbx — 2016-12-15 9:33
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04 一运行chrome就黑屏，偶尔正常需要输入密码解锁，请问什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482012 ubuntu 16.04 一运行chrome就黑屏，偶尔正常需要输入密码解锁，请问什么原因？ zz: fspc9527 — 2016-12-15 11:24
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 怎么从软件包来制作Ubuntu系统的iso安装镜像，有没有什么方便的工具可供使用呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482013 怎么从软件包来制作Ubuntu系统的iso安装镜像，有没有什么方便的工具可供使用呢？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-15 11:56
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 青岛工学院  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482014 既然搜不到我就建一个吧，做青岛工学院Ubuntu社区第一人（并没有什么卵用 zz: monburan — 2016-12-15 12:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • apt-get update failed: Connection failed  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482015 Recently, I change my software Repo source, My ubuntu is 14.04 in a virtualbox. I changet the source to aliyun some code snippet is below $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted u
<^k^>  ─> niverse multiverse .... when I exec the update, it says: W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu/dists/ .. …
 * iMadper 伐开心啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|Unhappy, 吃成长快乐啊
<iMadper|Unhappy> violetzijing: 我只有成长的烦恼啊
<iMadper|Unhappy> violetzijing: 结果演员还死了.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助，ubuntu14.04 命令行显示不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482016 我不知道什么原因，在网上搜索也没有找到正确的解决办法。有人碰到过类似的问题吗？ zz: gongqi — 2016-12-15 14:22
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 永别了：Win10 Edge宣布将屏蔽Flash内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482017 在没有HTML5的时代，Flash作为行业的主流，曾经风光一时。但是HTML5的出现，使得Flash已经无法满足科技发展的需要。在苹果、谷歌以及Moziila都采取激进的措施屏蔽Flash的时候，微软也终
<^k^>  ─> 于妥协。 近日，微软官方宣布，将在明年的“创作者更新Creators Update”中采取措施，即Ed …
<mao> 搬瓦工是挂了么
<mao> 官网都连不上了
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • goldendict发声问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482018 在设置里面选择外部发声程序那里，不知道该怎么写，如果写vlc，可以发声但是每次都会自动打开一个新的vlc程序，并且显示vlc的主界面，这个怎么解决？谢谢。 还有第一个选项是啥意思？，via phonon（截
<^k^>  ─> 图是windows的，Linux 上显示的是 via phonon ，好像是通过声子的意思，不懂） 另外有没有贡 …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50745
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 谁应该为使用开源自动驾驶软件负责？
<onlylove> 都怪计算机
<netsnail_> 木人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你千万不要惹我 : 你们不要惹我,我一个月中幸运52、中国好声音大奖十几次,有的是钱,我的房东跑遍祖国各地,朋友遍天下,另外我儿子因为经常开房,和李警官、张警官、王警官都很熟,你千万不要惹我。
<netsnail_> chrome54 flash 不能用了
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • [求助]xubuntu16.04.1 LTS安装chrome v55后，flash播放器怎么更新？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482020 各位大神，最近打算在旧本子上安装xubuntu系统，安装了16.04.1 lts并更新到最新，然后从chrome官网下载了v55版本的deb包并安装了，中间没有报错。 发现的问题是：从
<^k^>  ─> chrome://plugins里查看到adobe flash player的版本是v23，现在最新为v24，无法观看视频。查看了 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助！！安装好ubuntu14.04双系统后，电脑没有声音怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482021 如题，小白求助，安装好ubuntu14.04系统后，无论怎么调节音量都 没有声音 ？？ 谢谢 zz: studentstella — 2016-12-15 20:40
 * GNUdog 觉得好像现在没什么人在吹水了
<abc_> GNUdog: 是的
<iMadper|Unhappy> GNUdog: 是啊.
<CyrusYzGTt>  嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 刚好说明了，时间长了，一切都淡了。
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-16
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 掠緣簿 : 和尚做功德回﹐遇虎﹐懼甚﹐以饒鈸一片擊之。復至﹐再投一片﹐亦如之。乃以經卷掠去﹐虎急走歸穴。穴中母虎問故﹐答曰﹕"適遇一和尚無禮﹐只擾得他兩片薄脆﹐就掠一本緣薄過來﹐不得不跑。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【双系统U盘重装ubuntu16.04】黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482026 小白用U盘装的双系统，第一次任务栏和快速启动栏消失，鼠标可以移动 选择直接重装，重装成功。 然后安装chrome，升级python到3.5.2， 发现chrome提示flash版本低，又按照教程装flash sudo a
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 如何为wine添加原生 dll  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482028 各位老师，我的ubuntu系统是16.10,我发现一个固定的现象，就是每次当我安装完wine后再重新启动系统就会进入无限的黑屏。必须要重新启动在启动菜单中加入nomodeset参数才能够进入桌面。 我再次的对
<IsoaSFlus> 各位前辈上午好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • apt-get update遇到问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482029 我用的是日本节点的云服务器，在执行apt-get update的时候老是卡在0% [connecting to dl.google.com (203.208.41.161)]不动了。不知道是怎么回事，是日本那边把dl.google.com墙了还是怎么回事呀。不能更新的话，感觉有些服
<^k^>  ─> 务装不了啊。 zz: sundogya — 2016-12-16 10:33
<meiosis> 会不会dns被污染了
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Macbook安装UBUNTU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482032 我看到有人在MacBook上安装Windows，你们见过又在MacBook上安装Ubuntu的吗？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-12-16 10:39
<IsoaSFlus> meiosis: 这是机器人
<IsoaSFlus> meiosis: 你可以去论坛参与讨论
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 小朋友，啥时候毕业阿
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 现在大三上
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • C++解码二进制float类型遇到困难  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482033 某二进制文件里有一个4字节空间存储的是float类型的数据。在16进制编辑器里查看数据是 E7 45 4B 4E 在ideone.com在线php网站上用代码： $h = "\xE7\x45\x4B\x4E"; print_r(unpack('f', $h)); 可以得到正确的数值 85
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 华硕笔记本 u3000 ux303 飞行模式指示灯常亮  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482034 华硕笔记本 u3000 ux303 飞行模式指示灯常亮 Fn+F2 是打开飞行模式的开关. 开机默认这个飞行模式F2上的指示灯常亮.(此时wifi打开状态) 这个快捷键没有达到预期的作用. 和预期的
<^k^>  ─> 正好相反. 预期wifi关闭状态的时候, 这个指示灯才亮. 找了很多资料也没解决. zz: jin7 — 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级了3.9的内核，连不上无线网了怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482035 升级了3.9的内核，连不上无线网了怎么办 zz: ubunqiuming — 2016-12-16 12:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10 设置中文输入法遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482036 安装Ubuntu之后遇到的第一个难题是设置中文输入法。从网上搜索到要从系统设置→语言支持和系统设置→文本输入中去设置，此外还会用到安装fcix或ibus的命令。可是我
<^k^>  ─> 这样做了之后仍然不能输入中文，请问大神该如何解决。下面是我的操作： 先用Ctrl+Alt+ …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • vim的:%!xxd中的%是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482037 vim的:%!xxd中的%是什么意思? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-16 14:21
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么我这莫名X会话的热键变为Alt+F8了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482042 为什么我这莫名X会话的热键变为Alt+F8了? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-16 14:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nZyIBmzeAAIcfX7IhM4AALq7QA27r4AAhyV014.jpg 最安全的提款机
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python路径字符串作为参数传递，传参个数报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482044 做一个linux的文件检索，路径字符串传参报错 Code: class fileFind:     catalog = ""     key = ""     result = []     def __init__(self):         self.catalog = "/"     def startDir(self,dir):      
<^k^>  ─>   self.catalog = dir         return self.catalog     def setKey(self,key):         self.key = key     de …
<stein2843> 用啥IRC客户端。。。
<wlemuel> stein2843: 什么操作系统？
<stein2843> ubuntu啊
<stein2843> gnome
<wlemuel> stein2843: xchat 可以试试
<wlemuel> stein2843: 或者terminal 里面 irssi
<stein2843> 喔喔
<stein2843> 用不同桌面环境的系统软件内容之类的不一样的么
<wlemuel> stein2843: 内容一样的，看你哪个顺手吧，比如我习惯 emacs 里面rcirc
<iMadper|Unhappy> wlemuel: rcirc还活跃开发嘛?
<iMadper|Unhappy> wlemuel: 感觉都去用erc了吧?
<stein2843> linux
<stein2843> 大部分就KDE和Gnome吧
<iMadper|Unhappy> stein2843: 还有我这种直接startx
<stein2843> 可以，很高级
<netsnail> iMadper|Unhappy: 太能折腾了
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: ... ...
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: 不是很正常嘛?
<netsnail> 其实gnome-shell体验不错
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: stumpwm  快去用
<wlemuel> iMadper|Unhappy: 我还是一直用rcirc 配置什么的习惯了
<iMadper|Unhappy> wlemuel: 昂.
<wlemuel> netsnail: gnome-shell 感觉有时候用着用着久了比较卡，/(ㄒoㄒ)/~~
<netsnail> wlemuel: 8G以上压力不大
<netsnail> 吃内存高手其实是chrome这货
<wlemuel> netsnail
<wlemuel> netsnail: 对的，一开始初版的时候chrome可是飞快的
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: 我32G内存, 都不敢用chrome, 还在用firefox...
<wlemuel> netsnail: 我是之前2G的时候体验的，后面投奔了mac /(ㄒoㄒ)/~~
<iMadper|Unhappy> mac没有大内存的笔记本啊
<wlemuel> 我平时差不多8G的pro，差不多了吧感觉
<iMadper|Unhappy> wlemuel: 不写c++就没事儿
<netsnail> iMadper|Unhappy: 你过的太仔细了，都32G了
<stein2843> chrome有这么夸张嘛
<iMadper|Unhappy> stein2843: 有啊. 我都是开好几十个页面不关的.
<wlemuel> iMadper|Unhappy: 用emacs写，没啥大鸭梨
<netsnail> 一个网页也就一百多M
<iMadper|Unhappy> wlemuel: 但是还是得用g++编译啊  (逃
<wlemuel> chrome 可以试试one tab 这个插件
<netsnail> iMadper|Unhappy: 远程服务器上编译啊哈哈
<wlemuel> iMadper|Unhappy: 这个确实，编译的时候确实有点累 （哭
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: 这倒是可以.
<netsnail> 所以mac air就可以写c了
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: 写c什么都可以.
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: c++就不行了.
<iMadper|Unhappy> 所以你们编译过chrome没有啊?
<iMadper|Unhappy> s/chrome/chromium/
<netsnail> 用 gentoo
<iMadper|Unhappy> gentoo用户也都是下载二进制的chrome用吧.
<netsnail> webkit-gtk 这个东西也是超级耗时
<netsnail> 当然不是
<iMadper|Unhappy> 自己编译chromium要命啊
<netsnail> firefox是
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: 所以gentoo用户都是自己完整编译chromium????
<iMadper|Unhappy> netsnail: 那我真是要致敬了.
<stein2843> 都是大神
<netsnail> iMadper|Unhappy: 不经常升级，小版本一般要mark掉
<wlemuel> 有二进制，如果不去修改源码什么功能，没必要一定自己编译吧，这个基本开始编译，然后可以去看电视剧再回来了
<netsnail> wlemuel: 编译一次用它三个月也行
<wlemuel> netsnail: 也是，一些小功能的更新也没必要追那么紧
<netsnail> 还是linux好用些, win10升级了几次后真是太肉
<stein2843> 肉？
<stein2843> 有自己LFS的吗
<stein_> ..
<stein2843> .
<stein2843> 求推荐好玩的频道
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请教 kvm Ubuntu14.04选vmware显卡，驱动和分辨率怎么调  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482046 acer 云终端平台，OVP 3.3 (2016-03-08) 显示器v206hql，屏幕分辨率最佳1600×900， 虚拟机安装32位14.04.5，显卡可选标准VGA，分辨率只有800×600， cirrus logic gd5446 启动后一直黑屏
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • lightdm如何通过greeter锁屏?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482047 lightdm如何通过greeter锁屏? 我这里切换到greeter之后,按Ctrl+Alt+Fx仍然可以调出原来的会话 greeter好像只是新开一个X session zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-16 19:38
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 加入nomodeset进入试用桌面分辨率太低，无法点到安装选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482048 新电脑（i7 6700hq 960m）安装ubuntu16.10时卡在logo那（之前发帖已经解决），加入nomodeset可以进入试用桌面，但分辨率太低(800x600)，安装时点不到下面的选项，怎么办
<^k^>  ─> ? zz: willxue — 2016-12-16 19:50
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • light-locker锁屏后切换到被锁会话,会短暂瞬时显示屏幕内容?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482050 light-locker锁屏后切换到被锁会话,会短暂瞬时显示屏幕内容? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-16 21:45
<fuquankim> topic[<topic>]
<stein2843_> ...
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04 apt升级firmware出现问题，求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482051 运行 sudo apt-fast update之后，运行sudo apt-fast dist-upgrade升级firmware 1.157.6，出现问题提示 W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/ast_dp501_fw.bin for module ast 这个问题困扰我很久了，有人知道怎
<^k^>  ─> 么解决么，谢谢。 zz: pwang11 — 2016-12-16 22:52
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 优麒麟软件中心已经安装 但是不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482054 eric@eric-MR-X3:~/下载/ubuntu-kylin-software-center$ ubuntu-kylin-software-center normal start Traceback (most recent call last): File "ubuntu-kylin-software-center.py", line 34, in <module> from ui.categorybar imp
<^k^>  ─> ort CategoryBar File "/usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/ui/categorybar.py", line 29, in <module> from models.en …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • utuntu16.04下鼠标无法使用，但是u盘识别正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482055 本人电脑window7，安装了16.04的Ubuntu。发现没有进入系统之前，有线鼠标可以使用，当输入密码，进入系统后，有线鼠标便使用不了了。而U盘却一直识别正常。注明：我的笔
<^k^>  ─> 记本USB口是3.0的。想问有没有人知道这是驱动或者什么配置导致的。。。。。求解答，感 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu16.04编译内核2.6.39，重启卡住，failed to allocate manager object  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482056 Linux小菜鸟一枚。因课题需要，在Ubuntu16.04下编译了内核2.6.39，结果在开机时卡住了，画面如下。 错误信息： [!!!!!!]failed to allocate manager object,fr
<^k^>  ─> eezing make menuconfig时全部选择的默认。 已经baidu,google,但没有找到满意的解答，烦请论坛的 …
<hehe> 早啊
<hehe> 有人吗？
<ubrl> hehe:点点点.  11:35
<jin7> 通过/etc/apt/apt.conf, 给apt设置了代理
<jin7> 但安装ppa的软件, 还是很慢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qB6ITp5uAAKM--NjoAsAALrEgJBoiwAAo0T343.png 好不容易装修的店面啊,用不上了啊！
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何实现通过SCP从一台服务器定时传送文件到另一台服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482058 ubuntu系统 如何实现从服务器A:192.168.1.1将/tftp/shanghai-mac.txt文件定时传送文件到服务器B:192.168.1.2 /tftptest目录下，并将文件命名为:shanghai+当前时间 1：shell脚本 /tftp/scp.s
<^k^>  ─> h #!/usr/bin/expect set timeout 30 ext=`date +%y%m%d%H%M%S` file=shanghai`$ext` spawn scp /tftp/shanghai-mac.txt root …
<hehe> - -
<hehe> 有人玩树莓派不？
<zwindl> hehe: 已经玩坏了
<hehe> 。。。
<hehe> zwindl, 怎么坏的？
<abc_> hehe: 电源燒了
<hehe> NB
<abc_> hehe: 刚买了一周
<hehe> abc_,  板子也烂了？
<abc_> hehe: 没有……用编程线可以用
<hehe> abc_, 。。。
<abc_> hehe: 电源那块坏了
<hehe> 差评 ：D
<abc_> hehe: 200大洋卖给你吧 Orz, 我不想用了
<hehe> abc_, 我又修不好 。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助！安装好软件，打开一个新terminal却显示“找不到命令”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482059 我下载了第三方的软件包，用其中的install文件进行安装（根据readme指示，用./install安装），结果显示安装成功，输入命令（软件名）后也能成功
<abc_> hehe: :'(
<^k^>  ─> 运行。但是，当我关掉软件，打开一个新的terminal并输入相同命令时，却显示“找不到命 …
<hehe> 你可以再买一块啊 ：D
<hehe> 书梅派可好玩了
<abc_> hehe: no money
<abc_> hehe: 我知道可好玩了……图便宜买了一个质量一般的电源
<hehe> 摊手
 * abc_ 后悔
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，ubuntu 14.04 32位双系统安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482060 已存在win10，采用UEFI和GPT安装，现在需要安装14.04 32位系统，但32位系统没efi启动。现在ubuntu32安装启动器位置选择整块硬盘，进bios以Legacy方式选择整块硬盘可以进入ubuntu32位系统，
<^k^>  ─> 但是切换系统必须进bios设置。 能不能为32位系统添加uefi启动或者其他方式添加启动项 zz …
<hehe> 有人知道怎么和win10共存么 - -
<abc_> hehe: 什么和 win10 共存？
<hehe> ubuntu啊 XD
<abc_> hehe: 用 gpt 磁盘应该很简单
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 怎样让某个服务绑定到特定ip  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482061 事情是这样子的： 有个服务程序dameon，启动后监听：*.1000。 我启动了两个实例，暂称为dameonA和dameonB。 然后我在eth0上设置了两个ip：192.168.1.1和192.168.1.2. 我希望dameonA能够监听192.168.1.1:1000，dameon
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 怎么安装ubuntu-builder？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482062 现在怎么才能安装上ubuntu-builder这个工具啊？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-17 17:44
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 我的聯想B40運行中突然沒聲音，關機死機。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482063 我以爲是偶然事件，重復多次都發生這樣的現象，不知道是什麼原因。 zz: miroscan — 2016-12-17 17:52
<jin7> ubuntu 16.04 升级到kde5.8, 结果fcitx-frontend-qt5不满足依赖被卸载了,现在所有k程序都不能输入, 怎么办
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • linux下，r语言的卸载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482064 我不记得怎么装上的了（好象是在软件管理器里面装上的） 我现在想卸载r语言，rmp -e R不管用，说是没有R Code: > sudo zypper rm R root's password: Loading repository data... Reading installed packages... 'R' not found in packag
<^k^>  ─> e names. Trying capabilities. Resolving package dependencies... The following 34 packages are going to be REMOVED:   …
<jiangfuqiao> 有人在不
<ubrl> jiangfuqiao:点点点.  20:32
<jiangfuqiao> 从linuxmint18升级到18.1怎么弄啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 凭记忆打 : 松的眼睛是高度近视,戴着一副如啤酒瓶底般厚的眼镜,却常爱惹是生非。一天,他鼻青眼肿地回家了,鼻子上没有了眼镜,奶奶忙问:"这是怎么回事?""跟人打架了。""眼镜呢?""搁包里了。""你不戴眼镜,怎么跟别人打架?""是这样的,打架前我先仔细看清对手,然后
<^k^>  ─> 摘下眼镜,凭记忆打！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04 华硕B150主板，安装GTX1060驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482066 各位好， 好久没来这里发帖了。我遇到一个问题，想用我的台式机装16.04搞深度学习，我的GPU是Nvidia GTX1060，安装完16.04后，想在software and updates中的additional drivers中自动检测出本
<^k^>  ─> 显卡并安装驱动，可是自动安装完重启一直卡在登录界面，输入密码后还是出现登录界面 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad U230笔记本安装ubuntu16.04 开机键盘无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482068 诸位好，我在自己的笔记本上THINKPAD U230上面装了UBUNTU 16.04，单系统。每次开机的时候，都发现键盘和小红点无响应，但是由于屏幕为触屏，所以触屏还是工作的。所以
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-18
<imhs> 嗨
<zwindl> Hi
<ubrl> zwindl:点点点.  09:31
<imhs> 你是歪果仁吗？
<zwindl> 不是
<imhs> 你们用的是bash还是zsh
<zwindl> zsh
<imhs> 这个shell脚本里有这句complete -F __cmd_coron flyme，然后提示command not found:complete，这个有什么解决办法吗
<zwindl> 不知道了…
<zwindl> 看看哪个包里有这个命令安装一下
<imhs> 恩，好的，谢谢了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怎么卖 : 一小女孩指著蛋糕问师傅:"师傅怎么卖?"师傅答道:"师傅不卖,蛋糕六毛钱一个。"
<imhs> 在看歪果仁解决多显示器的问题:)
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 低版本的Ubuntu可以使用高版本的apt源吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482069 小菜鸟又来求助了！ 因实验需要，要装Ubuntu12.04,然而实验室的电脑不能联网，实验室只有Ubuntu16.04的apt镜像源。 那么问题来了，低版本的Ubuntu可以使用高版本的apt源吗？ 我试着
<October25> Date
<October25> Time
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请问FreeBSD有没有什么国内比较快的pkg源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482070 台湾源已经用不了了 zz: manami5 — 2016-12-18 12:20
<llread> freebsd硬件支持不太好吧
<abc_> llread: 这个是机器人啦
<October25> 没事用 Linux 的驱动
<llread> 哦，我才用irc不清楚
<llread> freebsd可以用linux的驱动啊
<October25> 有些可以用吧
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有什么好用的 绘制组织结构图的软件 没有？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482072 这两天需要 做几个 组织结构图，请问linux下有什么好用的 组织结构图 绘制软件没有？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-12-18 13:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 16.04 稳定版的最新内核是多少？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482073 怎么安装的 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 这里面显示已经有4.9了，但是我安装了4.9的内核之后，重启后无线网用不了。 zz: ubunqiuming — 2016-12-18 14:09
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 5.3 要上 Ribbon 工具栏了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482075 http://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoff ... 1061.shtml libreoffice-5-3-to-launch-with-a-microsoft-office-like-ribbon-ui-511061-2.jpg 其实一直觉得侧边栏也不错，关了工具栏，只在侧边栏操作，我遇到的
<^k^>  ─> 最不方便的就是没有格式刷。何不把工具栏中的按钮都移植到侧边栏中呢。 Screenshot from …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win7下双系统安装，在安装类型里，没有出现win7系统选项，一片空白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482076 已经按正常的流程走的，用的是U盘作为启动盘，可以进入U盘的乌班图系统 求指导 zz: wangpeier — 2016-12-18 15:00
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 12.04 14 安装ftp服务,ubuntu安装vsftpd  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482077 1、安装vsftpd sudo apt-get install vsftpd 2、修改vsftpd.conf文件 1>安装vsftpd后，在/etc/目录下有个vsftpd.conf文件，命令行打开文件： sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf 2>修改如下配置项，修改完
<^k^>  ─> 成后保存并退出： #禁止匿名访问 anonymous_enable=NO #接受本地用户 local_enable=YES #可以上传 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 在tty误按Ctrl+ScrollLock后如何终止或者干脆在tty禁用这个热键?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482078 在tty误按Ctrl+ScrollLock后如何终止或者干脆在tty禁用这个热键? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-18 18:01
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Calc电子表格中奇怪的被自动切换到“替换模式”问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482079 操作系统是 UbuntuStudio 16.10 ，在LibreOffice Calc电子表格中，遇到奇怪的被自动切换到“替换模式”问题。 双击一个单元格，即进入这个单元格的
<^k^>  ─> 编辑模式， 然后鼠标点按并拖动，选中单元格里的其中一串字符或数字，（大多数情况 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何类似loadkeys,只不过是取消绑定,让tty忽略?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482080 如何类似loadkeys,只不过是取消绑定,让tty忽略? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-12-18 19:15
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python多线程并发线程数量受到限制  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482082 利用递归创建线程，想实现多线程的并发，但是数量慢慢递增到50左右就上不去了，为什么。 查过linux的系统线程并发数量的值是很大的，是代码问题还是系统有什么限制了进程数量的上
<^k^>  ─> 升。 Code: class fileFind:     catalog = ""     key = ""     result = []     count = 0;     def __init__( …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-12
<AlanWu> wc
<holper>  helllllllllo~
<tango0o> what?
<holper> hi
<ubrl> holper:点点点.  19:43
<holper> hello
<ubrl> holper:点点点.  19:43
<holper> e
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-13
<wu_> ok
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-14
<pocoyo> [m] 这些都是机器吗？
<gfxmode> 测试
<ubrl> gfxmode:点点点.  19:41
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] ubuntu已完，archlinux当立
<mayli> 是
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-15
<hgj> hello
<ubrl> hgj:点点点.  11:10
<hgj> ni hao
<guojun> hello
<ubrl> guojun:点点点.  11:12
<guojun> a
<guojun> 大家好
<ubrl> guojun:点点点.  11:23
<guojun> q
<ChristopherWoo> Good Day!
<ChristopherWoo> Welcome
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] good night
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] good bye
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-16
<ht__> sdf
<ht__> clear
<ht__> cl
<ht__> exit
<ht__> asf
<ht__> sadf
<ht__> asdf;
<ht__> asf'
<ubrl> ht__:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * root__ 
<root__> ls
<Unknown1024> ?
<demonxian3> Hello
<ubrl> demonxian3:点点点.  21:41
<demonxian3> ...
<root__> .....
<Unknown1024> ......
<demonxian3> 点点点.
<Unknown1024> demonxian3  还有完没完啦
<demon> emmm
<demon> cls
<demon> dsa
<root__> No such nick/channel
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-17
<kaninch800> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER DAY!! PLEASE SAY HI TO ALL THE DUMB NIGGERS IN #OFTC...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697rwrgjzsox: StarBrilliant chemark[m] HowIsItG1ing Taggnostr leo_song dantmnf zhangoke Kei_N labrador ubot9 darkwhite M-mayli zzzboom[m] twinsen^wee afeiop[m] HowIsItGoing FJKong kingkongmok Zesty_ Ed2bno1[m] skyline_-O_-_ yloves Az
<kaninch800> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER DAY!! PLEASE SAY HI TO ALL THE DUMB NIGGERS IN #OFTC...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697bjtddwp: twinsen^wee zhxt toxync[m] Meow-J_ roylez knownbad LongHairedBeard[ chemark[m] tor[m] _infinite_ Wubbalubbadubdub bordeaux_facile_ L-ios Azurewrath felix happyaron Taggnostr netdc[m] testforriot[m] Kei_N syq StarBrilliant dnha123[m] ` Ed2bno1[m] daopu
<kaninch800> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER DAY!! PLEASE SAY HI TO ALL THE DUMB NIGGERS IN #OFTC...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697zvypm: zhangoke maclin afeiop[m] M910JQK[m] M[m]2 Wubbalubbadubdub archlinu1er chenshaoju ubuntulog FreeBirdLjj labrador happyaron ubot9 dnha123[m] tonghuix_ CyrusYzGTt HowIsItG1ing Stawidy[m] dzll[m] frankyxhl haleyburks[m] jar0n[m] darkwhite syq felix dantmnf cybervki
<johnny_> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-11
<wiky> 你们一般会把公司的服务端程序放在哪个目录。比如用python或者golang写的程序
<wiky> 我们现在是放在/var/data目录下的
<syq> wiky: 一般不是opt下么
<rhzme[m]> 随便吧，爱放那放哪
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-12
<Guest13484> quit
<Guest13484> quit
<hao> whoami
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-13
<WaJueJiPrince> 0.0
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-14
<vicer> hi
<ubrl> vicer:点点点.  10:38
<vicer> hello
<ubrl> vicer:点点点.  10:38
<syq> vicer: hi
<syq> 这里以及很少有人来了
<vicer> hi,
<ubrl> vicer:点点点.  10:39
<vicerbin> hi
<ubrl> vicerbin:点点点.  11:24
<vicerbin> ubrl
<ubrl> vicerbin,
<vicerbin> It is nice
<abineQ> 大家好啊
<ubrl> abineQ:点点点.  14:55
<microcai> 好久不见，米纳桑
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-15
<hv54> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-10
<imadper> qiao_: contrun[m]: cherrot: 大佬们早.
<imadper> qiao: 早.
<Doctor8496>  请问wifi  SSID乱码如何处理
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-11
<maucat> 人
<Guest12875> hello ?
<Guest12875> 111
<Guest12875> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-12
<hv54> 中午好
<imadper> hv54: 早.
<DavidHuang1> æ»´æ»´
<imadper> DavidHuang: 答答
